# تفسير إنجيل القديس يوحنا للأب متى المسكين



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2017)

*شرح إنجيل القديس يوحنا
للأب متى المسكين
الإصحاح الأول
1- فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ الله​‏يفتتح القديس يوحنا إنجيله بهذه الآية ذات الثلاث وصلات المتناسقة والموزونة على موسيقى الشعر العبري. وهي تعطينا صورة عن طابع إنجيل القديس يوحنا بل وعن القديس يوحنا نفسه. ويلاحظ أن في الثلاث الجمل يتكرر الفاعل (الكلمة) كما يتكرر الفعل (كان) الدال على الكينونة وليس على الزمن, وتترابط الجمل بحرف عطف لتنضغط إلى أقل حيز ممكن. ومن هذا التركيب القوي المقصود قصدا، يظهر مقدار الجهد الفكري الذي يبغ أقصى حدود الإجهاد لإبراز أفخم المعاني التي يمكن أن يبلغها الإتساع الفكري البشري، وذلك للتعرف على أسس طبيعة (‏الكلمة) في علاقته بالزمن, وفي كيانه الذاتي بالله وفي جوهره الإلهي. 
كان في البدء، كان مع الله، كان هو الله. 
وعندما نستمر في قراءة الأصحاح الأول نجد أن هذه الجمل الثلاث التي تزدحم بها هذه الآية الاولى، جاءت لترد في النهاية وتتوازن مع ثلاث جمل جاءت في الآية 14 لحظة التجسد: "وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا" 
‏فالكلمة الذي "كان" (في كينونة دائمة أزلية خارج الزمن) "صار" أي دخل الزمن، والكلمة الذي كان الله (أي في طبيعة الله) "صار جسداً" أي في طبيعة الإنسان، والكلمة الذي كان "عند الله" (حال فى الله) حل بيننا. 
‏وبهذه الآية الاولى وما احتوته من استعلان كامل عن "الكلمة" يكون القديس يوحنا قد وضع أساس إنجيله، وبالتالى دستور الإيمان المسيحي فيما يخص شخص السيد المسيح باعتباره الكلمة المتجسد. 
‏فالسيد المسيح "الكلمة" لم يتخذ شخصيته بالميلاد الجسدي ولا حتى لحظة الخلق. أي أنه ليس مخلوقا ولا محدثاً, بل كان في البدء قائماً منذ الأزل. 
‏والسيد المسيح "‏الكلمة" لا ينفرد بوجوده من دون الله؛ بل هو كائن في الله. 
‏والسيد المسيح "الكلمة" بظهوره في الجسد لم يكن مجرد إنسان أو نبي. بل هو بطبيعة الله وجوهره, قد تجسد. 
‏وبهذه المؤهلات صار للكلمة المتجسد، أي السيد المسيح، القدرة والسلطان أن يستعلن كل حقائق الله.

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2017)

*فِي الْبَدْءِ:
‏يتجه القديس يوحنا بهذه اللفظة ‏التى تُنطق بالعبرية (براشيت)  إلى الأسم التقليدى عند اليهود لسفر التكوين الذي يبدأ بهذه الكلمة (فى البدء خلق الله) وهذا هو الأسلوب السرى (المستيكى) للقديس يوحنا, أما القصد فواضح، فهو سيتكلم بإنجيله عن الخليقة الجديدة. وبدء الخليقة الجديدة عند القديس يوحنا هو السيد المسيح: «انا هو .. البداية والنهاية»، «انا هو الأول والآخر», «انا هو الألف والياء» (رؤ 8:1 و 8:2). وبحسب القديس كيرلس الكبير فهو البدء الذى بلا بدء. 
و"البدء" فى إنجيل يوحنا ليس هو البدء فى سفر التكوين, لأن بدء سفر التكوين هو الخلق, أى بدء الزمن, أما البدء فى إنجيل يوحنا فهو ما قبل الخلق والزمن والتاريخ والأدراك, وليس قبل الخلق إلا الله.

ولكن القديس يوحنا لم يكتب فى البدء كان الله, لأنه لم يكن بصدد الحديث أو الإعلان عن الله, بل قال "فى البدء كان الكلمة" لأنه سيتكلم حالا عن الخلق الذى تم "بكلمة" الله, ولكن لن يتوقف عن الخلق, كسفر التكوين, بل سيتجاوزه حالا الى الخلاص الذى تم بتجسد "الكلمة". من هنا كان هم القديس يوحنا أن يعرفنا بالكلمة قبل أن يتجسد, ليستعلن لنا قيمة قيمة وجلال التجسد وعظمة وقوة الخلاص الذى تم. ولكن من أين أتى القديس يوحنا بمفهوم هذا البدء اللازمنى قبل الخليقة. 
قطعا ذلك لم يكن من العهد القديم؛ فالعهد القديم وإن كان سجل بدء الخلق, لكنه لم يتعرض لما قبل الخلق. والعهد القديم أضطلع بعمل الكلمة ولم يضطلع بطبيعة الكلمة, ولما تعرض لكلمة الله لم يتعرض لها بوصفها الاقنومي الذاتى المطلق بل كفعل قوة في حدوث الحدث الزمنى، إذ كان "الكلمة" الذاتي المطلق غائبأ غيابا كاملا عن الوعي ا‏ليهودى. أشعياء النبي أحس بهذا الغياب إحساسا مؤلماً فقال (حَقّاً أَنْتَ هُوَ إِلَهٌ يَحْجِبُ نَفْسَهُ، إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْمُخَلِّصُ- إش 15:45).
لذلك نحن نرى, وبالتأكيد, أن تأثير السيد المسيح بجلال مقولاته كان هو المصدر الأساسى فى تكوين فكر القديس يوحنا اللاهوتى, سواء من جهة أقنومية الكلمة الأزلى، أو من جهة مفهوم وجوده قبل الزمن "فى البدء". وإنه من واقع إستعلان السيد المسيح لنفسه أستعلن القديس يوحنا الكلمة, فمرر آيتين ظاهرتين وبارزتين فى أقوال السيد المسيح يتضح أصل ومفهوم "البدء" اللازمنى ليكمله فى إنجيل يوحنا: 
‏الآية الأولى: وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ. (يو 5:17)
الآية الثانية: أَيُّهَا الآبُ أُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي يَكُونُونَ مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لِيَنْظُرُوا مَجْدِي الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ الْعَالَمِ. (يو 24:17).

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2017)

*«كان الكلمة»:

كان هنا لا تدل على فعل زمني بل على الكينونة الدائمة وهي تخص الوجود اللازمني، وتستخدم للدلالة على الأمور المطلقة أى غير المخلوقة. 
فعندما نقول ‏«في البدء كان الكلمة» يعني أن للكلمة كينونة أو كياناً قائماً فى البدء أى فى الأزل. وهنا يتجه الفكر مباشرة إلى التعريف الذى عرّف الله به نفسه لموسى لما سأله هذا عن أسمه, فكان الرد « أهيه الذى أهيه»، وتفسيره حسب ما جاء في طبعة الكتاب المقدس (أكون الذى أكون) والقصد من هذا التعبير واضح غاية الوضوح وهو «أنا الكائن بذاتى, أو كما فى الترجمة الإنجليزية (I am the being) أى أنا الكينونة 

فـ «فى البدء كان الكلمة» تعني أن الكلمة كائن منذ الأزل, وهذا يسلمنا مباشرة إلى التعريف الى القول إنه لم يكن بمفرده, بل «كان عند الله». ويلاحظ هنا أنها جاءت «كان» وليس «كانت» لتناسب مونث الكلمة العربية لأن «الكلمة» أصلا فى اللغة العبرية مذكرة = «قول» وتُرجمت باليونانية وهي مذكر ايضاً .

«الكلمة»: اللوغس
 «فى البدء كان الكلمة» هذا الإصطلاح العميق المختصر من اين اتى به القديس يوحنا؟
‏لقد لجأ الشُراح في ذلك إلى عدة مصادر, ولكن من المصادر الواضحة امامنا التى مهدت لهذا القديس الرائي نسميته للمسيح «بالكلمة»» مصدرين: 
‏أولاً: سفر الرؤية, اذ سمع باذنيه ما يقوله الروح واصفاً المسيخ وهو متجند للحرب, راكبا على فرس أبيض, دلالة على المقاصد السلامية، وعلى رأسه تيجان كثيرة. رمزاً للنصرة المتعددة المكاسب لحساب الانسان, وعيناه كلهيب نار تذيب القلوب الصخرية، «وله أسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه إلا هو, وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويُدعى اسمه «كلمة الله» (رؤ12:19-13) 
وهنا يظهر أن أسم «الكلمة» متعاظم الشأن لدى السمائيين, فهو صفة السيد المسيح المحاربة والديانة المتسلطة والقائدة, لأنه يقول فى بقية الآية: ‏«وَكَانَ الأَجْنَادُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ يَتْبَعُونَهُ رَاكِبِينَ خُيُولاً بَيْضَاءَ، وَلاَبِسِينَ كَتَّاناً نَقِيّاً نَاصِعَ الْبَيَاضِ، وَكَانَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِهِ سَيْفٌ حَادٌّ لِيَضْرِبَ بِهِ الأُمَمَ وَيَحْكُمَهُمْ بِعَصاً مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، وَيَدُوسَهُمْ فِي مَعْصَرَةِ شِدَّةِ غَضَبِ اللهِ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. وَقَدْ كُتِبَ عَلَى ثَوْبِهِ وَعَلَى فَخْذِهِ: مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ» (رؤ 14:19-16). وهذه الصورة تمثل واقع «الكلمة» لدى السمائيين, والثوب المغموس بالدم علامة أبدية لأنهزام وقهر العدو لأنها تذكار الصليب. فهى شهادة لغلبته على العالم «ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ» (يو 33:16) و «وَهُمْ غَلَبُوهُ بِدَمِ الْحَمَلِ وَبِكَلِمَةِ شَهَادَتِهِمْ.» (رؤ 11:12)

ولكن يُلاحظ هنا أن أسمه «كلمة الله» يٌعبر عن حالة خروج من الله وإرسال للإعلان عن مشيئة الله وتتميمها بقوة واقتدار, فهو اسم «الكلمة» بعد أن أضطلع بالعمل والرسالة, لذلك جاء أسمه «كلمة الله».

أما أسم «الكلمة» فقط الذى كتبه القديس يوحنا فى إنجيله بوحى الروح فهو يعبر عن ما قبل الخروج والأرسال والإعلان عن الله, فهو أسم له كفاءة واستحقاق ذاتى لكل ملئ اللاهوت خلول من عمل أو رسالة.

ثانيا: والمصدر الثانى فى الأكثر أثرا فى تكوين الفكر اللاهوتى للقديس بوحنا بخصوص «الكلمة اللوغس» فهو تشديد السيد المسيح بصور متكررة أنه كلمة الله بصورة ذاتية وشخصية, وأن كلامه الذى يقوله هو «روح وحياة». وبالرجوع للآيات فى نصها اليونانى يظهر بوضوح أن السيد المسيح يعتبر كل ما يقوله هو «اللوغس», وأنه هو اللوغس أى «الكلمة».

وسنعيد كتابة الآيات فى نصها اليونانى لنرى مدى وضوح حقيقية اللوغس عند السيد المسيح, لأن الترجمة العربية اخطأت وتجاوزت لفظ «اللوغس» المفرد = «كلمة» وجعلته بالجمع «كلام», فاختفى المعنى.

علاقة اللوغس بالسيد المسيح من واقع كلامه:

# «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ (كلاَمِي) كلمتى وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ. (يو 24:5)
المعنى ينصب هنا على أن الذى يقبل اللوغس السيد المسيح ويؤمن بالله الذى ارسله يكون له الحياة الأبدية. ومعروف أن الذى يقبل  «كلمة» أو لوغس السيد المسيح فهذا يعنى أنه يقبل السيد المسيح. هنا السيد المسيح واللوغس على التساوى.
# أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ (الْكلاَمِ) الكلمة = اللوغس الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ. (يو 3:15)
مجرد سماع الكلمة اللوغس هنا وإدراكه فهذا ينقى القلب, حيث أن المعنى يتمحور حول قبول السيد المسيح والإيمان به.
# اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ (كلاَمِي) كلمتى فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». (يو 51:8).
ومعروف أن الذى بؤمن بالسيد المسيح فهو الذى لن يرى الموت. فاللوغس والسيد المسيح هنا متساويان.
# فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي (كلاَمِي) كلمتى فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي, وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». (يو 31:7-32).
هنا الثبات فى كلمة السيد المسيح أى اللوغس يكشف عن التلمذة الحقيقية للمسيح, أى أن التلمذة لكلمة المسيح هى التلمذة بعينها.
ومعروف من آيات أخرى كثيرة أن الثبوت فى كلمة المسيح هو الثبوت فى السيد المسيح نفسه  (إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ. - يو 15:7)
# الَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. (وَالْكلاَمُ) الكلمة الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
يوضح السيد المسيح هنا أن كلمته أى اللوغس ليس منقردا من دون الله فهو اللوغس الذى أرسله الله سواء شخصه أو كلمته فهما واحد.
# أَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ كلاَمَكَ (كلمتك) وَالْعَالَمُ أَبْغَضَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. (يو 14:17)
ومعروف أن العالم أبغض السيد المسيح وبالتالى أبغض الذين قبلوا كلمة الله اى اللوغس. هنا السيد المسيح ولوغس الله متساويان.
# قَدِّسْهُمْ فِي حَقِّكَ. (كلاَمُكَ) كلمتك هُوَ حَقٌّ. (يو17:17)
ومعروف أن السيد المسيح أعلن بكل قوة ووضوح «أنا هو ....الحق» (قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي – يو 6:14). واللوغس والسيد المسيح متساويان هنا تساوى مطلق, بل يظهر أن السيد المسيح هو اللوغس مباشرة.
ومعروف أيضا أن السيد المسيح أعطى الحق أى اللوغس فى كلامه عموماً, أى أن حديثه كان يحوى سر «الكلمة», سر «اللوغس», سر «المسيح» وهذا يتضح من الآية الآتية:
# لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا (قَوْلِي) كلمتى . (يو 43:8)
واضح هنا أن كلمة السيد المسيح شىء و(الكلمة) أى اللوغش الكائن فى كلام السيد المسيح شىء آخر. فالكلمة اللوغس هو سر الله وهو السيد المسيح وهو الحق المخفى فى الكلام. فالذى يسمع لصوت الله وسره, أى الحق, من وسط الكلام يفهم كل الكلام فى الحال.

ومن هنا نستخلص أن (الكلمة) اللوغس هو محور كل تعاليم السيد المسيح وهو القلب النابض فى إنجيل القديس يوحنا وعليه يقوم الإنجيل كله, ولذلك وإن كان يتهيأ لجميع الشراح أن القديس يوحنا لم يستخدم أصطلاح (الكلمة) إلا فى موضعين فى مقدمة إنجيله فى الإصحاح الأول, إلا أن الواقع والحقيقة أن اللوغس هو محور إنجيل القديس يوحنا وملخص قكره اللاهوتى.
فكما أن كلمة الله اللوغس, وبالعبرية «قؤل إلوهيم»، جاء في الأسفار المقدسة قديما منطوقاً بفم الأنبياء وكان يحمل الحياة للذين يثبتون فيه، فقد جاء الكلمة اللوغس بنفسه في شخص يسوع المسيح معلنأ الحق ومعطيأ الحياة. ولكن يظل هناك فارق بين الكلام المقول واللوغس المحتوى داخله: (وَالآبُ نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ وَلاَ أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ, وَلَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ كَلِمَتُهُ ثَابِتَةً فِيكُمْ لأَنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ هُوَ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ, فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي – يو 37:5-39)
‏
المسيح هنا يتسعلن نفسه بمنتهى الحذق الإلهي أنه هو اللوغس, فهو يوضح أن كلمة الله اللوغس التي يفتشون عليها في الكتب (الأسفار) لكي تعطيهم حياة أبدية أخطاوا إليها فأخطاوها، ولم ينتبهوا إليها حينما استعلنها المسيح في نفسه لما جاء بنفسه إليهم: «إلى خاصته جاء»، فلم يأتوا هم إليه، مع أنه بصفته اللوغس الذي يبحثون عنه قادر ان يعطيهم الحياة الآبدية. 
‏لذلك، فجوهر الإستعلان في إنجيل يوحنا محكوم بمستوى السماع الروحي للكلمة «اللوغس» وهو الحق المثبت في كلام المسيح، على أن هذا «اللوغس» هو سر الإنجيل وسر الله وسر المسيح، ‏وهو لا يوجد جامداً أو ساكناً, بل على الدوام ينطق من بين السطور والكلمات, كومضات من نور أو دفقات حياة تنطلق بلا توقف.

وبهذا نرى أذ اللوغس في إنجيل يوحنا لا يحتاج إلى شرح أو تعريف أو فهم، فهو هو المسيح، والروح واقف عل استعداد أن يأخذ ما للمسيح «اللوغس» ويخبركم. والمسيح لا يعطي لا يعطى كلام الحق ليُفهم، بل هو يًعطى الحق ليُعاش؛ ولا يعطى كلاماً يصلح للحياة بل يعطى الحياة. فهذا هو سر كلامه: « روح وحياة»، وهذا يوصلنا إلى مقدمة الإنجيل بكل هدوء, فالميسح هو «الكلمة اللوغس». 
‏
فإذ كان القديس يوحنا قد أعطى للمسيح اسم «الكلمة» اللوغس فهو فعل ذلك من واقح استعلان المسيح لنفسه من خلال تعليمه. على أن قدرة القديس يوحنا عل استشفاف هذا الاسم وطرحه في مستهل إنجيله, ليس على أنه «كلمة الله», بل على أنه «الكلمة» اللوغس يعتبر إلهاماً إلهياً وعلى مستوى المساهمة العظمى للاهوت المسيحي، وهي جرأة يستحيل أن يأتيها عقل بشر؛ فهي جرأة من رأى وعاين أن «يسوع المسيح هو الكلمة»: «هَذَا هُوَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ بِهَذَا وَكَتَبَ هَذَا. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ حَقٌّ.» (يو 24:21) 
‏
وهذه المعلومة البسيطة في مظهرها صارت هي الحقيقة الإلهية العظمى في تاريخ معرفة الإنسان لله! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2017)

*«كان الكلمة»:

كان هنا لا تدل على فعل زمني بل على الكينونة الدائمة وهي تخص الوجود اللازمني، وتستخدم للدلالة على الأمور المطلقة أى غير المخلوقة. 
فعندما نقول ‏«في البدء كان الكلمة» يعني أن للكلمة كينونة أو كياناً قائماً فى البدء أى فى الأزل. وهنا يتجه الفكر مباشرة إلى التعريف الذى عرّف الله به نفسه لموسى لما سأله هذا عن أسمه, فكان الرد « أهيه الذى أهيه»، وتفسيره حسب ما جاء في طبعة الكتاب المقدس (أكون الذى أكون) والقصد من هذا التعبير واضح غاية الوضوح وهو «أنا الكائن بذاتى, أو كما فى الترجمة الإنجليزية (I am the being) أى أنا الكينونة 

فـ «فى البدء كان الكلمة» تعني أن الكلمة كائن منذ الأزل, وهذا يسلمنا مباشرة إلى التعريف الى القول إنه لم يكن بمفرده, بل «كان عند الله». ويلاحظ هنا أنها جاءت «كان» وليس «كانت» لتناسب مونث الكلمة العربية لأن «الكلمة» أصلا فى اللغة العبرية مذكرة = «قول» وتُرجمت باليونانية وهي مذكر ايضاً .

«الكلمة»: اللوغس
 «فى البدء كان الكلمة» هذا الإصطلاح العميق المختصر من اين اتى به القديس يوحنا؟
‏لقد لجأ الشُراح في ذلك إلى عدة مصادر, ولكن من المصادر الواضحة امامنا التى مهدت لهذا القديس الرائي نسميته للمسيح «بالكلمة»» مصدرين: 
‏أولاً: سفر الرؤية, اذ سمع باذنيه ما يقوله الروح واصفاً المسيخ وهو متجند للحرب, راكبا على فرس أبيض, دلالة على المقاصد السلامية، وعلى رأسه تيجان كثيرة. رمزاً للنصرة المتعددة المكاسب لحساب الانسان, وعيناه كلهيب نار تذيب القلوب الصخرية، «وله أسم مكتوب ليس أحد يعرفه إلا هو, وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم ويُدعى اسمه «كلمة الله» (رؤ12:19-13) 
وهنا يظهر أن أسم «الكلمة» متعاظم الشأن لدى السمائيين, فهو صفة السيد المسيح المحاربة والديانة المتسلطة والقائدة, لأنه يقول فى بقية الآية: ‏«وَكَانَ الأَجْنَادُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ يَتْبَعُونَهُ رَاكِبِينَ خُيُولاً بَيْضَاءَ، وَلاَبِسِينَ كَتَّاناً نَقِيّاً نَاصِعَ الْبَيَاضِ، وَكَانَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِهِ سَيْفٌ حَادٌّ لِيَضْرِبَ بِهِ الأُمَمَ وَيَحْكُمَهُمْ بِعَصاً مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، وَيَدُوسَهُمْ فِي مَعْصَرَةِ شِدَّةِ غَضَبِ اللهِ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. وَقَدْ كُتِبَ عَلَى ثَوْبِهِ وَعَلَى فَخْذِهِ: مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ» (رؤ 14:19-16). وهذه الصورة تمثل واقع «الكلمة» لدى السمائيين, والثوب المغموس بالدم علامة أبدية لأنهزام وقهر العدو لأنها تذكار الصليب. فهى شهادة لغلبته على العالم «ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ» (يو 33:16) و «وَهُمْ غَلَبُوهُ بِدَمِ الْحَمَلِ وَبِكَلِمَةِ شَهَادَتِهِمْ.» (رؤ 11:12)

ولكن يُلاحظ هنا أن أسمه «كلمة الله» يٌعبر عن حالة خروج من الله وإرسال للإعلان عن مشيئة الله وتتميمها بقوة واقتدار, فهو اسم «الكلمة» بعد أن أضطلع بالعمل والرسالة, لذلك جاء أسمه «كلمة الله».

أما أسم «الكلمة» فقط الذى كتبه القديس يوحنا فى إنجيله بوحى الروح فهو يعبر عن ما قبل الخروج والأرسال والإعلان عن الله, فهو أسم له كفاءة واستحقاق ذاتى لكل ملئ اللاهوت خلول من عمل أو رسالة.

ثانيا: والمصدر الثانى فى الأكثر أثرا فى تكوين الفكر اللاهوتى للقديس بوحنا بخصوص «الكلمة اللوغس» فهو تشديد السيد المسيح بصور متكررة أنه كلمة الله بصورة ذاتية وشخصية, وأن كلامه الذى يقوله هو «روح وحياة». وبالرجوع للآيات فى نصها اليونانى يظهر بوضوح أن السيد المسيح يعتبر كل ما يقوله هو «اللوغس», وأنه هو اللوغس أى «الكلمة».

وسنعيد كتابة الآيات فى نصها اليونانى لنرى مدى وضوح حقيقية اللوغس عند السيد المسيح, لأن الترجمة العربية اخطأت وتجاوزت لفظ «اللوغس» المفرد = «كلمة» وجعلته بالجمع «كلام», فاختفى المعنى.

علاقة اللوغس بالسيد المسيح من واقع كلامه:

# «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ (كلاَمِي) كلمتى وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ. (يو 24:5)
المعنى ينصب هنا على أن الذى يقبل اللوغس السيد المسيح ويؤمن بالله الذى ارسله يكون له الحياة الأبدية. ومعروف أن الذى يقبل  «كلمة» أو لوغس السيد المسيح فهذا يعنى أنه يقبل السيد المسيح. هنا السيد المسيح واللوغس على التساوى.
# أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ (الْكلاَمِ) الكلمة = اللوغس الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ. (يو 3:15)
مجرد سماع الكلمة اللوغس هنا وإدراكه فهذا ينقى القلب, حيث أن المعنى يتمحور حول قبول السيد المسيح والإيمان به.
# اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ (كلاَمِي) كلمتى فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». (يو 51:8).
ومعروف أن الذى بؤمن بالسيد المسيح فهو الذى لن يرى الموت. فاللوغس والسيد المسيح هنا متساويان.
# فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي (كلاَمِي) كلمتى فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي, وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». (يو 31:7-32).
هنا الثبات فى كلمة السيد المسيح أى اللوغس يكشف عن التلمذة الحقيقية للمسيح, أى أن التلمذة لكلمة المسيح هى التلمذة بعينها.
ومعروف من آيات أخرى كثيرة أن الثبوت فى كلمة المسيح هو الثبوت فى السيد المسيح نفسه  (إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ. - يو 15:7)
# الَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. (وَالْكلاَمُ) الكلمة الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
يوضح السيد المسيح هنا أن كلمته أى اللوغس ليس منقردا من دون الله فهو اللوغس الذى أرسله الله سواء شخصه أو كلمته فهما واحد.
# أَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ كلاَمَكَ (كلمتك) وَالْعَالَمُ أَبْغَضَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. (يو 14:17)
ومعروف أن العالم أبغض السيد المسيح وبالتالى أبغض الذين قبلوا كلمة الله اى اللوغس. هنا السيد المسيح ولوغس الله متساويان.
# قَدِّسْهُمْ فِي حَقِّكَ. (كلاَمُكَ) كلمتك هُوَ حَقٌّ. (يو17:17)
ومعروف أن السيد المسيح أعلن بكل قوة ووضوح «أنا هو ....الحق» (قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي – يو 6:14). واللوغس والسيد المسيح متساويان هنا تساوى مطلق, بل يظهر أن السيد المسيح هو اللوغس مباشرة.
ومعروف أيضا أن السيد المسيح أعطى الحق أى اللوغس فى كلامه عموماً, أى أن حديثه كان يحوى سر «الكلمة», سر «اللوغس», سر «المسيح» وهذا يتضح من الآية الآتية:
# لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا (قَوْلِي) كلمتى . (يو 43:8)
واضح هنا أن كلمة السيد المسيح شىء و(الكلمة) أى اللوغش الكائن فى كلام السيد المسيح شىء آخر. فالكلمة اللوغس هو سر الله وهو السيد المسيح وهو الحق المخفى فى الكلام. فالذى يسمع لصوت الله وسره, أى الحق, من وسط الكلام يفهم كل الكلام فى الحال.

ومن هنا نستخلص أن (الكلمة) اللوغس هو محور كل تعاليم السيد المسيح وهو القلب النابض فى إنجيل القديس يوحنا وعليه يقوم الإنجيل كله, ولذلك وإن كان يتهيأ لجميع الشراح أن القديس يوحنا لم يستخدم أصطلاح (الكلمة) إلا فى موضعين فى مقدمة إنجيله فى الإصحاح الأول, إلا أن الواقع والحقيقة أن اللوغس هو محور إنجيل القديس يوحنا وملخص قكره اللاهوتى.
فكما أن كلمة الله اللوغس, وبالعبرية «قؤل إلوهيم»، جاء في الأسفار المقدسة قديما منطوقاً بفم الأنبياء وكان يحمل الحياة للذين يثبتون فيه، فقد جاء الكلمة اللوغس بنفسه في شخص يسوع المسيح معلنأ الحق ومعطيأ الحياة. ولكن يظل هناك فارق بين الكلام المقول واللوغس المحتوى داخله: (وَالآبُ نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ وَلاَ أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ, وَلَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ كَلِمَتُهُ ثَابِتَةً فِيكُمْ لأَنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ هُوَ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ, فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي – يو 37:5-39)
‏
المسيح هنا يتسعلن نفسه بمنتهى الحذق الإلهي أنه هو اللوغس, فهو يوضح أن كلمة الله اللوغس التي يفتشون عليها في الكتب (الأسفار) لكي تعطيهم حياة أبدية أخطاوا إليها فأخطاوها، ولم ينتبهوا إليها حينما استعلنها المسيح في نفسه لما جاء بنفسه إليهم: «إلى خاصته جاء»، فلم يأتوا هم إليه، مع أنه بصفته اللوغس الذي يبحثون عنه قادر ان يعطيهم الحياة الآبدية. 
‏لذلك، فجوهر الإستعلان في إنجيل يوحنا محكوم بمستوى السماع الروحي للكلمة «اللوغس» وهو الحق المثبت في كلام المسيح، على أن هذا «اللوغس» هو سر الإنجيل وسر الله وسر المسيح، ‏وهو لا يوجد جامداً أو ساكناً, بل على الدوام ينطق من بين السطور والكلمات, كومضات من نور أو دفقات حياة تنطلق بلا توقف.

وبهذا نرى أذ اللوغس في إنجيل يوحنا لا يحتاج إلى شرح أو تعريف أو فهم، فهو هو المسيح، والروح واقف عل استعداد أن يأخذ ما للمسيح «اللوغس» ويخبركم. والمسيح لا يعطي لا يعطى كلام الحق ليُفهم، بل هو يًعطى الحق ليُعاش؛ ولا يعطى كلاماً يصلح للحياة بل يعطى الحياة. فهذا هو سر كلامه: « روح وحياة»، وهذا يوصلنا إلى مقدمة الإنجيل بكل هدوء, فالميسح هو «الكلمة اللوغس». 
‏
فإذ كان القديس يوحنا قد أعطى للمسيح اسم «الكلمة» اللوغس فهو فعل ذلك من واقح استعلان المسيح لنفسه من خلال تعليمه. على أن قدرة القديس يوحنا عل استشفاف هذا الاسم وطرحه في مستهل إنجيله, ليس على أنه «كلمة الله», بل على أنه «الكلمة» اللوغس يعتبر إلهاماً إلهياً وعلى مستوى المساهمة العظمى للاهوت المسيحي، وهي جرأة يستحيل أن يأتيها عقل بشر؛ فهي جرأة من رأى وعاين أن «يسوع المسيح هو الكلمة»: «هَذَا هُوَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ بِهَذَا وَكَتَبَ هَذَا. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ حَقٌّ.» (يو 24:21) 
‏
وهذه المعلومة البسيطة في مظهرها صارت هي الحقيقة الإلهية العظمى في تاريخ معرفة الإنسان لله! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2017)

*فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ:

‏قلنا أن «في البدء» تفيد ما قبل الخلق، وبالتالي ما قبل الزمن، فتكون بالتحديد هي الآزلية، وقلنا أن (كان) لا تفيد فعل الزمن الماضي الناقص ولكن تفيد الكينونة الدائمة للمطلق. أي أن الكلمة اللوغس هو«كائن أزلي». فمن أين أتى القديس يوحنا بهذا التوصيف الخطير للمسيح. 
‏أمامنا مصدران واضحان استثف منهما القديس يوحنا وصف المسيح بالكينونة الآزلية: 
‏الاول: قول المسيح صراحة لليهود: «أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ», فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ» (يو 56:8-58) 
‏
قول المسيح «أنا كائن»» كشف عن كينونته اللازمنية الآزلية. لأنه لوكان قد قال: «أنا كنت‏» لدخل المعنى في إطار الزمن وأصبح مجرد أسبقية زمنية، ولكن بقولو: «أنا كائن» أصبحت المقارنة بين إبراهيم والمسيح شاسعة جداً وبلا قياس، فهي مقارنة بين مخلوق ‏وغير مخلوق, بين زمني وأزلى, إذن، فهو كائن قبل كل الآباء والأنبياء وكل الخليقة. 
‏
هذا القول الذي قاله المسيح «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن» انطبع في قلب القديس يوحنا وأخذ الآولوية على كل ما عداه من الأوصاف التي استعلنها المسيح في ذاته. 
‏
الثاني: أما الموضع الثاني الذي عزز صورة المسيح في ذهن يوحنا وإيمانه بصفته الكائن الآزلي، فهو قوله المملوء سراً وجلالاً ورهبة: «إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ» (يو 24:8) 
‏
هنا نرجو القارىء الرجوع لشرح سر التسمية في كتاب "المدخل لشرح إنجيل يوحنا" ص 218-246 ويكفي هنا أن نقول أن هذا هو نفسه اسم الله الشخصي الذي قاله لموسى في مستهل سفر الخروج 13:3-14 
(فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلَّهِ: «هَا أَنَا آتِي إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ: إِلَهُ آبَائِكُمْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ. فَإِذَا قَالُوا لِي: مَا اسْمُهُ؟ فَمَاذَا أَقُولُ لَهُمْ؟». فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ». وَقَالَ: «هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَهْيَهْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ». 
‏
وهذا الاسم صار توضيحه في هامش الكتاب المقدس هكذا: "أكون الذى أكون" وترجتها بالإنجليزية I am the being  وتفهم بالعربية «أنا الكائن بذاتي» = هذا هو اسم الله. 
‏
ويلاحظ في هذا الشرط الخطير الذي قدمه المسيح لليهود لكي تغفر خطاياهم أنه يتحتم أن يؤمنوا بأنه يقدم لهم في منظوره الشخصي الله غير المنظور ذا الجلال والعظمة، وأن وجوده المنظور أمامهم يجمع كل الكيان اللامحدود والمحدود، المنظور وغير المنظور، وإلا فإنهم يموتون في خطاياهم. لماذا؟ لأنه هو الذي سيحمل كفارة خطاياهم, ولأنه هو هو "الله ظهر فى الجسد"(1تى 16:3) 
‏
وفي رد المسيح التالي على اليهود يتضح أكثر تأكيد المسيح على استعلان شخصيته الأزلية: فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ». (يو 25:8 ‏). ويشرحها القديس أغسطينوس باختصار هكذاصدقونى أنني أنا البداية لأني قلت لكم هذا). 
‏
كما يلاحظ أنه قبل أن يستعلن المسيح وجوده الأزلي بقوله "أنا هو" = "أنا الكائن بذاتي" فى الآية 24:8 قدم لهذا القول بالأية: قَالَ لَهُمْ: « أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. (يو 23:8). هذا كله يعزز استعلانه لذاته أنه كائن بذاته منذ البدء. 
‏لقد انطبع هذا الاستعلان أيضأ في ذهن القديس يوحنا وأدرك بيقين أن شخصية المسيح تحمل الكيان الإلهي الأزلى، وأنه يحمل اسم ذات الله بكل جلاله وأنه منذ البدء وبلا بداية. لذلك استهل القديس يوحنا إنجيله بقوله: «في البدء كان الكلمة» . وكان هذا حصيلة معرفه اليقينية ‏بالمسيح عن قرب، إذ لم يكن عن إملاء من الروح نفسه.

يتبع
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2017)

*«كان الكلمة»: 

‏لماذا لم يكتب القديس يوحنا «كلمة الله» كما هي معروفة في جميع الأسفار القديمة؟ 
‏يلاحظ القارئ أن القديس يوحنا يقدم المسيح قبل التجسد، وقبل إبراهيم: "أنا كائن"، ويقدمه قبل "كل شيء ‏به كان" أي قبل الخليقة جميعها في الأرض وفي السموات، أي قبل الزمن: "في البدء", الأزلى. قبل التاريخ، قبل الفهم والإدراك عموماً, وذلك لأنه لم يكن بعد للكلمة إرسالية خارج الله، فهو يصفه في كيانه أو كينونته في الذات الإلهية وحسب. ولأنه, أي "الكلمة" لم يبدأ في استعلان الله أو يخبر عن الله أو عما عند الله، إذ لم تكن توجد خليقة ما تسمع أو تفهم. لذلك فلا يجوز أن يوصف بأنه الكلمة المرسلة أو كلمة الله الخارجة لتعمل لحساب الله. بل ‏كان «الكلمة» مكتفياً بالوجود المطلق في الله. 
وبمجرد أن بدأ الخلق، بدأ عمل الكلمة في العالم المخلوق يشهد لإرادة الله بالقوة التي فيه، وهذا يصفه القديس يوحنا بـ "النور". بدأ الكلمة عمله في العالم المخلوق كنور وحياة, وهذا هو ‏الاستعلان الثاني «للكلمة». 
وجاءت خلقة الإنسان على صورة الله، فهيمأ وناطقاً وسامعاً، وهنا بدأ عمل "الكلمة" في الإنسان (العهد القديم بكل أسفار) باعتباره "كلمة الله" المرسلة المسموعة والمفهومة, وهذا هو الاستعلان الثالث «للكلمة». 
وقد جاء كلمة الله إلى خاصته، أي شعب إسرائيل، متكلماً في الأنبياء، فلما لم يقبلوه "تجسد الكلمة", وهذا هو الاستعلان الرابع للكلمة" وذلك ليعلن ويخبر عن الله جهاراً وعلانية دون وسيط, لا كلمة الله المجردة المرسلة المسموعة والمفهومة فقط أي قوة غير مشخصة, ولكن الله الكلمة الشخص المسموع والمنظور والملموس أيضاً. "الَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ"االذي راني فقد رأى الآب" (يو 9:14)

لذلك حينما قال القديس يوحنا «في البدء كان الكلمة»، فهو يقول عن شخص «»الكلمة»» اللوغس في ذاته وفي البدء، وليس في عمله بعد!, معُرفال با "ال" ولكن ليس معرفاً بعمل. 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2017)

*«والكلمة كان عند الله»: 
‏
كلمة «عند» كما يرى العلماء في اللغة وشراح الكتاب المقدس, لا تفيد مجرد الوجود معأ كإثنين يعيشان في شركة، ولا حتى تعني اتحادا بالمفهوم العام, أو وجوداً مكانيأ بأية علاقة كانت. ولكن هي تفيد علاقة متصلة، يشرحها المسيح نفسه في موضح آخر بعد التجسد بقوله: «الحق الحق أقول لكم لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظرا الآب يعمل. لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك.» (يو 19:5‏) 
‏وهذا يفيد في نظر العالم أن الوجود الشخصي لكلمة كان يتحقق في اتصال فعال دائم وشركة كاملة`مع الله، وهذه هي حقيقة "الكلمة" عند الله قبل أن يبدأ يستعلن الله. 
‏وقد ورد هذا الاصطلاح: «عند» في موضع مماثل يعتبر بحد ذاته أقدم وأوضح شرح لمعنى «والكلمة كان عند الله»، وذلك في الأية التي كتبها القديس يوحنا في رسالته الاولى عن الحياة الأبدية التي "كانت عند الآب" و"أُظهرت". وها يتضح أن الحياة الآبدية التي كانت عند الآب كانت تحقق ذاتها في علائق الاتصال الداخلي بالله. وهذا هو بعينه الذي يعنيه الروح بقول الإنجيل: "والكلمة كان عند الله". 

‏ويقول العالم شناكنبرج: "إن "عند" لا تفيد هنا الحركة تجاه هدف ما بل إنها تأتي مُعادلة وبالتبادل أحياناً مع (  )  كما قالها المسيح في صلاته: «والأن مجدني أنت أيها الأب عند ذاتك (     ) بالمجد الذي كان لى عندك (  ) قبل كون العالم» (يو 5:17) 
‏ويقول شناكنبرج: (إن هذا المجد الذي كان له عند الآب هو هو اتصاله الوثيق بالله وهو قائم باتصال الحياة الأبدية المعطاة بالحب (يو 24:17). لذلك فإن في هذه المقدمة يتأكد أن كينونة اللوغس, بالأصل, هو وجود فعال بالحب، له مل حياة الله والمجد معه. 
‏ويشرحها القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم قائلاً: ( إن الكلمة هو وجود شخصي جوهري صادر بدون تألم من الأب نفسه, فهذا كما سبق وأن أشرت هو اصطلاح «الكلمة«. وأيضاً قوله «في البدء كان الكلمة« هذا يوضح أزليته. كذلك أيضأ »والكلمة كان عند الله» يكون بذلك قد أعلن لنا أنه معه في الأزلية حتى إذا سمعتم أنه ««في البدء كان الكلمة» لا تخطئون في تصوركم أن حياة الأب عنه (عن الكلمة) بأي مسافة زمنية أو أي امتداد، فيتحدد بذلك خطأ بدء خاص للابن الوحيد، ولذلك أردف يقول: "والكلمة كان عند الله". ولهذا فهو أزلي كالأب نفسه لأن «الأب» لم يكن أبدأ بدون «الكلمة»»» بل كان الله مع الله، كل في أقنومه الخاص. 
‏
ومن هذا اشرح لذهبي الفم نفهم أن "عند" تساوي مفهوم "المعية الآزلية"، أي أن الكلمة كان مع الأب في الآزل دون افتراق. 
‏ومن هذه الشروحات على قول القديس يوحنا "والكلمة كان عند الله (الآب)" قيما قبل الخلق وقبل حركة الكلمة في الإعلان عن الله سواء في الخليقة عامة أو في الإنسان؛ نرى أن لا الله ولا الكلمة كان في حاجة إلى خلقة العالم, وانما الخلقة جائت كإرادة حب "هكذا أحب الله العالم" (يو 16:3) لأن كل منهما كان في اكتفا كلي بالآخر، شركة المجد المتصل، وشركة الفهم والإدراك المتبادل، وشركة الحياة المتصلة، وشركة الآزلية الدائمة، جعلت «الله والكلمة» كُلاً واحداً كي المجد، مُدرك كامل كلي الحياة، وهو نفس مستوى الآب والابن كما سنرى, فيما بعد, كون طبيعة الحب المتفجرة والمتبادلة بين الابوة والبنوة جعلت ذات الله المتكاملة كلية الاكتفاء وكلية الحب والكرامة والمجد. 

"والكلمة كان عند الله" تعطينا تصوراً أن الكلمة, اللوغس, قبل الخليقة يمثل القوة المدركة لكل مشيئة الله والقائمة الدائمة على أتم استعداد لتنفيذ هذه المشيئة. 
‏أو يمكن أن نرى اللوغس قبل الخليقة أيضأ، القائم الدائم المؤتمن على كل خطط الله الأزلية، وهو على أتم استعداد لإخراجها للوجود عندما يحين ميعادها. 
‏كذلك يمكن, من قول بولس الرسول, أن نرى اللوغس قبل تأسيس العالم وهو قائم عند الله, يحمل صوراً وقوائم بأسماء كل الذين اختارهم الله ليمارس دوره معهم وفيهم بكل وسائل التقديس, ليقفوا أمام الله يوماً ما بلا لوم حسب سخاء محبته: "مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة." (أف 3:1-4) 

بهذا يتضح أمامنا أنه حتى وقبل خلقة السموات والآرض وقبل كل الدهور, وقبل أذ يًرسل ليعلن مشيئة الله, كان "للكلمة" اللوغس عمل خاص من جهة الخلاص، واهتمام بالمفديين، وتدبير الخطط مع الله لتكميل مسرة حب الله: "حسب قصد الذي يعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته لنكون لمدح مجده، نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنإ في المسيح" (أف 11:1-12) 
وعلى أساس هذه الصلات الجوهرية والوثيقة بين (الكلمة _ اللوغس) والله، والتي هي على مستوى الوحدة الخصبة ذات الفعالية، أصبح "للكلمة" اللوغس, حينها أُرسل بعد ذلك ليعلن الله ومشيئته, أن يقول: "الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر" (يو 18:1). هذه الآية تشرح, على المستوى الشخصي والعاطفي, مركز اللوغس عند الله, فهو وجود ملتحم ودائم ولكن متميز وشخصي.

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2017)

*وكان الكلمة الله: 

هنا كلمة "الله" جاءت في الأصل اليوناني  (     ) غير معرفة بـ ألـ بعكس الجملة الجملة السابقة «والكلمة كان عند الله»، حيث كلمة الله معرفة بـ الـ. ففي الجملة الاولى "والكلمة كان عند الله" نجد أن «الكلمة» مُعرفه بـ الـ و"الله" ‏معرف بـ الـ توضيحاً أن لكل منهما وجوده الشخصي، وحيث «الله» المعرف بـ الـ يحمل معنى الذات الكلية. أما في الجملة الثانية فالقصد من قوله «وكان الكلمة الله» هو تعيين الجوهر اي طبيعة «الكلمة» أنها إلهية، ولا يقصد تعريف الكلمة أنه هو الله من جهة الذات. 

‏وهنا يحذر أن نقرأ "الله" معرفا بـ الـ في "وكان الكلمة الله" وإلا يكون لا فرق بين الكلمة والله، وبالتال لا فرق بين الآب والابن، وهذه هي بدعة سابليوس الذي قال أنها مجرد أسماء، في حين أن الإيمان المسيحي يقول أن الآقانيم في الله مميزة: فالآب ليس هو الابن ولا الابن هو الآب، وكل أقنوم له اختصاصة الإلهي. كذلك فالله ليس هو الكلمة, ليس هو الله (الكلي). 
وها يقابلنا قصور مكشوف في اللغة العربية، فلا توجد كلمة «الله» بدون التعريف بـ الـ .
وقد يتراءى للبعض أنه يمكن أذ يقال «وكان الكلمة إلهاً»، وهذا أيضاً أنحراف لأن الكلمة اللوغس (أو الابن) ليس إلهاً «آخر» أو««ثان» غير الله الواحد، كما أن الله ليس فيه آلهة, بالثنى أوالجمع, فالله إله واحد آب وابن وروح قدس. 
والمعنى يكون أن الكلمة اللوغس ليس بمفرده الذات الكلية لله، ولكن الله والكلمة هو "الله". وكما نقول ان الابن والله الأب الله. يمكن أن نقول «الله الكلمة» أو "الكلمة االله" لتعريف ماهية الكلمة، وذلك بقصد التفريق بين طبيعة الخليقة سواء في السماء أو الأرض أو الإنسان وبين طبيعة «الكلمة» اللوغسى. فالكلمة كان الله ولم يكن العالم أو الخليقة أو الإنسان. لأنه يجدر بنا هنا أن نوجه نظر القارىء أنه في أيام القديس يوحنا كانت هذه الثلاث البدع موجودة. فكان هناك من ينادي بأن (الكلمة اللوغس هو العالم)، ومن يقول أنه (كان رئيس ملائكة)، ومن يقول أنه (كان إنساناً). وبهذا يتضح جداً المعنى والقصد من قول القديس يوحنا: "وكان الكلمة الله". 
‏
ولينتبه القارىء، لأن طبيعة الله ليست كطبيعة أعلى المخلوقات مهما غلت وسمت هذه المخلوقات، فطبيعة الملائكة والإنسان فيها الفرد والجمع, فيها الملاك وربوات الملائكة، وفيها الإنسان وملايين الناس. أما طبيعة الله فهي طبيعة مطلقة لا تقبل المفرد ولا المثنى ولا الجمع العددي، فهي منزهة عن العددية، طبيعة بسيطة غير مركبة، وهي واحدة لأنها وحيدة لواحد مطلق. والكلمة فيها متحد بالله اتحاداً مطلقأ, فالله والكلمة هو الله الواحد الأحد. 
مقارنة بين كلمة الله وكلمة الإنسان. 

* "الكلمة" في الإنسان تصور شخصية الإنسان تصويراً جزئياً، وقد تخطئ فتبقى كلمة الإنسان شيئاُ ويبقى الإنسان شيئتً آخر. 
‏أما "كلمة الله" فهي صورة كاملة لله كمالاً مطلقاً، حيث التطابق بين الله وكلمته يفوق حد التساوي في المفهوم البشري, لأن التطابق في المطلق, أي الله, غير المحدود هو أعلى مفهوم للتساوي الذي هو الوحدة عينها، لأنه لا توجد ثنائية قط في المطلقات وبالضرورة في الله. 
‏لذلك فالتطابق بين إرادة الله وفعل كلمته يبغ من التساوي حد التطابق المطلق. فالكلمة يقول ويعمل بحسب مشيئة الله بالتمام والكمال، وهذا نسمعه في وصف المسيح لنفسه باستمرار: «لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ. وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ» (يو 49:12-50). هذا من جهة الكلام» كذلك من جهة العمل: "فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمُ: «لاَ يَقْدِرُ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ». هنا تطابق كلي في القول والعمل, ومن هنا الوحدة الطلقة الكلية: «أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ.» (يو 10:14) 

* وكلمة الإنسان مهما بلغت في تعبيرها عن حالة الإنسان ومداخله، فهي في طبيعتها مجرد ظاهرة أو مظهر مسموع أو مكتوب أومعمول لا يمل طبيعة الإنسان تمثيلاً كلياً؛ ولكن كلمة الله, اللوغس, يحمل طبيعة الله يعبر عن ذاته تعبيراً كلياً مطلقاً، فإذا خرج اللوغس من لدن الله فهو خروج غير زمي وغير محدود، وهو يظل قائماً في الله ويعمل خارج الله، فهويل الحضرة الإلهية بكل طبيعتها وقوتها وجلالها، يعمل اسم الله وسلطانه كذات الله. 

وهكذا فكون «كلمة الله» هو أقنوم (شخص) _عند الله وفي الله_ بحد ذاته، فهذا امتياز لطبيعة الله الفائقة عن طبيعتنا. لذلك فالفارق يفوق تصورنا جداً, لأنه ليس له مثيل في طبيعتنا. وهذا أيضاً أحد كمالات الله وخصائصه واتساع قدراته التي تزيد كثيراغً من تصورنا. 

* كذلك، إذا كانت كلمة الإنسان كريمة عند نفسه وعزيزة لديه, وهو يطالب بكرامتها وحتمية تنفيذها لأنها تعتبر عن ذاته؛ فكم بالحرى تكون كلمة الله؟ 
‏وهذا نسمعه تماماً في تعاليم المسيح عن نفسه, باعتباره «الكلمة» والابن المرسل: «لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الاِبْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ. لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الاِبْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الاِبْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.» (يو 20:5-23) & «الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِي لَيْسَ يُؤْمِنُ بِي بَلْ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. والَّذِي يَرَانِي يَرَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.» (يو 44:12-45) & «أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ» (يو30:10) & «الَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ» (يو 9:14).
‏
والآن، أنظر أيها القارىء، وأعد النظ على ضوء ما قلناه في قول القديس يوحنا: "وكان الكلمة الله" 
‏أما إذا تبادر إلى ذهنك: ولماذا بدأ الإنجيل بـ "الكلمة" ولم يبدأ بوصف "الابن"؟ فالجواب هو أن القديس يوحنا يتتبع المسيح قبل التجسد وقبل الأنبياء وقبل الخليقة ليجعلك تراه في حقيقة شخصه قبل الخلق وهو قائم في الأزلية عند الله, تمهيداً لاستعلان بنوته. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 فبراير 2017)

*2- هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ الله.​
‏«هذا» هنا تكرار مقصود به ‏«اللوغس» في القول السابق: ‏«فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ»، ليؤكد أمرين غاية في الأهمية بالنسبة لما هو مزمع أن يقوله عن الكلمة بالنسبة للخلق: الأمر الاول أن الكلمة أزلى, والثاني أن الكلمة هو من جوهر الله وطبيعته, ومؤكداً مرة أخرى أن «هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ» أي قبل أن يكون العالم وكافة المخلوقات. 
وتأكيد القديس يوحنا على «عِنْدَ اللَّهِ» لثاني مرة لا يخلو من إشارة ذكية، أن هذه العلاقة القائمة الدائمة بين الكلمة والله هي بحد ذاتها سر من أسرار الخلق. 
‏كما أن التأكيد عل أزلية الكلمة مع الله تقطع بالهوة السحيقة التي تفصل بين "الكلمة" وبين "الخلق المحدث الزمنى", المخلوق بالكلمة. 
‏وفي التعليق عل قول الإنجيل: «هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ» يشرح القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: (لقد أعاد ثاية القول «هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ» أي أزلى تماماً كالآب، لأن الأب لم يكن قط بدون الكلمة، بل كان الكلمة الله مع الله كل بشخصه.). 
ونحن نرى أن العودة إلى «الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ» مرة أخرى هي حارس يحرس التعبير من الإنحراف نحو الثنائية بين الكلمة والله. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 فبراير 2017)

*3- كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.
وَقَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَقْوَالِي فِي فَمِكَ (اللوغس) وَبِظِلِّ يَدِي َستَرْتُكَ لِغَرْسِ السَّمَاوَاتِ 
وَتَأْسِيسِ الأَرْضِ وَلِتَقُولَ لِصِهْيَوْنَ: «أَنْتِ شَعْبِي» (أش 16:51).​‏
وهكذا ينحدر القديس يوحنا سريعاً من تحليقه فيما وراء الزمن في الآزلية، ومن الشخوص الفائق ‏في كيان اللوغس عند الله الذي أوقفنا أمامه وفي مواجهته لحظة، لينزل بنا إلى واقعنا المادي إل الخليقة بكافة أشكالها وأنواعها فيما يُرى وما لا يُرى . 
‏ولا يخفى على الدارس للفكر اليهودي القديم أن يلمح في هذه الأية تقابل الوزن العبري بالإيجاب ثم السلب باتصال, ليغوص بنا في أعماق وأطراف العنى، وليجمع بينهما فكر واحد متكامل محبوك لا يأتيه الشك من أي جانب: «كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان»، حيث لا يزال التركيز هنا على الكلمة اللوغس باعتباره العامل الوحيد في الخلق. فكل الخليقة أخذت وجودها وكيانها المرئي وغير المرئي منه», لا توجد خليقة قط يمكن أن تتخذ لها وجوداً بدونه. 
‏وبينما يظل الكلمة أزليا كما هو، أخذت منه الخليقة مبدأها الزمني، وارتبطت به ارتباط الوجود والكيان والحركة والدوام على ستوى الزمن، وظل هو حراً منها لا يحده زمان أو كيان. 
* هنا "كل شيء" يفيد كل شيء بمفرداته واحداً واحداً، وليس كل شىء كجمع كلي، وإلا كانت تُكتب (     )، كما جاءت في رسالة بولس الرسول "فإنه فيه خُلق الكل..." (كو16:1). وبالتأكيد فإن "كل شيء" هنا يعود عل تنوع الخلائق من روحية وبشرية ومادية ، ليقطع خط الرجعة على بدع القائلين أن اللوغس هو العالم أو أنه كان ملاكاً أو ‏كان مجرد إنسان. 
* "به كان" والآصح بحسب الاصول والمعنى اليوناني «به صار». 
‏والمعنى المقصود هو "به خُلق"، لأن "كان" هنا كما جاءت في اللغة العربية توقعنا في خطأ وارتباك لأنها لم تجيء في اليوناية (    ) التي تفيد الكينونة، بل (       ) وتعني »«صار» أو "ظهر في الوجود" أو "خًلق". 
‏وبحسب العالم وستكوت فإن فعل "خلق" يأتي عل ثلاث صور من الأفعال: 
‏الاول: يخلق (       ) والثاني: يصنع (        ) وذلك بالسبة للخالق. والثالث: يصير (       ). 

يتبع
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 فبراير 2017)

*وبهذا تكون الخليقة قائمة تحت عاملين: 
‏العامل الاول: الاعتماد الكلي على الترسط الإلهي بواسطلة الكلمة. 
العامل الثاني: الحضرة الإلهية الدائمة التي تقيم وتحفظ كيانها. 
‏
فالخليقة أولاً صارت إلى الوجود بواسطة الكلمة، ثم أخذت وتأخذ قيامها وتماسكها ودوامها معاً بالكلمة أيضاً. 
‏هذا الأمر توضحه الرسالة إل العبرانيين عندما يقول:" الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ"(عب  2:1-3)؛ حيث «بة»» توضح سر بقاء ودوام الخليقة كونها محمولة بقوة الكلمة . فهنا سر الخلق، وسرقيام الخلق، وسر دوام الخلق. 
‏
ويزيد القديس بولس الرسول هذا الوضع الأخير وضوحاً بقوله: «لأننا به نحيا, ونتحرك, ونوجد» (أع 28:17) 
‏نفهم من هذا صحة قول بولس الرسول أن الله موجود وظاهر في الخليقة بصورة تجعل تجاهله دينونة على الإنسان _ أي إنسان في العالم _ "إِذْ مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِيهِمْ لأَنَّ اللهَ أَظْهَرَهَا لَهُمْ. لأَنَّ مُنْذُ خَلْقِ الْعَالَمِ تُرَى أُمُورُهُ غَيْرُ الْمَنْظُورَةِ وَقُدْرَتُهُ السَّرْمَدِيَّةُ وَلاَهُوتُهُ مُدْرَكَةً بِالْمَصْنُوعَاتِ حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ".(رو 19:1-20)
‏
ثم وجود الخليقة في مجال العمل الإلهي بل والوجود الإلهي أيضأ، الذي منه تأخذ كيانها ووجودها وحياتها وحركتها وكل تدبيرها الذي تحكمه مئات بل ألوف بل ملايين الملايين من ‏القوانين والقياسات والضوابط والصفات الموروثة والمكتسبة والموهوبة، التي بلغ الإنسان إلى معرفتها والتي لم يبلغ إليها بعد والتي لن يبلغ إليها في هذا الدهر قط، والتي تتحكم في سير الكون بل الأكوان بسمائه ومجراته والأرض وما عليها من جوامد وأحياء نباتية وحيوانية والإنسان، ناهيك عن السماء الروحانية بكل أجنادها، هذه كلها لولا الضبط الإلهي الذي بالكلمة ما صارت وما سارت. 

أما السؤال التقليدي الذي أثاره الإنسان في كل عصوره وعلى كل مستوياته الخلقية والدينية: هل العالم مُحدث أم أزلى؟ 
‏فيرد القديس أوغسطينوس على هذا بقوله أنه محدث بالنسبة لواقعه الظاهري، ولكنه كان موجوداً عند الله كخطة ونظام قبل أن يكون ويظهرفي الوجود. 
‏والقديس يوحنا باختياره فعل "صار" لتوضيح خلقة الله لكل أشياء العالم واحدة واحدة بواسطة الكلمة، يقطع خط الرجعة على نظرية أفلاطون بأزلية العالم، كما يقطع خط الرجعة على نظرية كل من الغنوسيين وفيلو اليهودي بثنائية خلقة العالم بين شر وخير، وأيضا ينتفي أن يكون لغير الكلمة اللوغس أي وساطة أخرى في الخلق, خاصة بتشديده على استحالة الخلقة بدون «الكلمة» باستخدامه النفي للتأكيد «وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان». 
‏
كما ولينتبه القارىء كيف بدأ القديس يوحنا بوضع الأساس في حقيقة الخلق والخليقة بقوله: "والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله". حتى إذا جاء إلى الخلق وقال أن ««به»» _أي بواسطة الكلمة_ خلق الله العالم، لا يكون أمام القارىء أي فرصة ليظن أن الكلمة أقل من الله الخالق حينما يكون عمل «الكلمة» هو توسطي فقط أي «بواسطة» الكلمة. لأن المعنى في كُليته يكون بالنهاية: بواسطة الله خلق الله العالم. 
والقديس ذهبي الفم يرى أن ذكر القديس يوحنا لخلقة العالم هنا, لا يركز بالدرجة الاولى على عمل الكلمة كما يركز على وحدة العمل الخلقي مع الله إمعاناً في إظهار لاهوته وتفوقه فوق كل الخلائق. 
كما تنبري جملة النفي: «وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان»، لتؤكد أن ««توسط» الكلمة في الخلق أساسي بالدرجة الاولى، إذ بدونه يستحيل الخلق أو دوام الخليقة.

والقديس بولس الرسول يرى بالروح وبالرؤية السماوية الفائقة علاقة المسيح بالخليقة الاولى، ما رآه القديس يوحنا بصورة محققة وكاملة، فلا يكتفي بأن يجعل عمل المسيح « الكلمة» توسطياً بمفهوم مستوى المساعدة الآلية لله، بل يرفع رؤيتنا لنرى الخليقة كلها حتى الروحانية كلها قائمة فيه تتخذ منه وجودها وحركتها وبقاءها ودوامها: «فإنه فيه خُيق الكل ما في السموات وما على الأ رض, ما يُرى وما لا يُرى سواء كان عروشاً أم سيادات أم رياسات أم سلاطين، الكل "به" وقد خلق» الذي هو قبل كل شيء "وفيه" يقوم الكل.» (كو 16:1-17)
وليلاحظ القارىء هذه ‏الحروف الئلاثة: "فيه وبه وله" التي تحكم العلاقة بين الخليقة والخالق. 
وسفر الرؤيا يعطينا صورة إضافية حية مبدعة تنطق بمستوى خضوع كافة الخليقة الروحانية بالنسبة للمسيح الخالق لها، فكافة الأجناد السماوية تتبعه: «والأجناد الذين في السماء كانوا يتبعونه على خيل بيض لابسين بزا أبيض ونقياً.» ‏(رؤ 14:19). 
‏
وهنا يجدر بنا أن نتأمل في هذه الخليقة كلها المتعددة الممالك: سمائية بجندها الروحاني وبنجومها وأقمارها وأفلاكها ومجراتها التي يتوه فيها عقل الإنسان، والأ رض بجمادها ونباتها وحيوانها وإنسانها، كيف يتبناها الله جيعاً كأب ويدبرها الكلمة كراع أعظم ما فيها, والأعظم في الخليقة فوق حدود تصور الإنسان, كأقل ما فيها، حتى العصفور له موضع في قلب الله ومكانة وعناية: «هكذا أحب الله العالم ......» (يو 16:3)
‏
ثم اسمع ما يقوله المسيح كخبيرفي شئون خلقته: «أليس عصفوران يباعان بفلس وواحد منهما لا يسقط على الأرض بدولأ أبيكم؟ وأما أنتم فحتى شعور رؤوسكم جيعها محصاة. فلا تخافوا، أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة» (مت 29:10-31‏). ويزيد على هذا القول نفسه القديس لوقا في إنجيله من جهة هذه العصافير أيضأ ويقول: «واحد منها ليس منسيا أمام الله» (لو 6:12). 
‏أما من جهة الإنسان الذي خلقه على صورته كشبهه, فتقول الحكمة (الكلمة _ اللوغس): «لمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ. كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعاً وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ فَرِحَةً دَائِماً قُدَّامَهُ. فَرِحَةً فِي مَسْكُونَةِ أَرْضِهِ وَلَذَّاتِي مَعَ بَنِي آدَمَ.» (أم 29:8-31) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 مارس 2017)

*4- فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ​.

فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ. (تث 20:30)
لأَنَّ عِنْدَكَ يَنْبُوعَ الْحَيَاةِ. بِنُورِكَ نَرَى نُوراً. (مز 9:36)​‏
هنا يكشف القديس يوحنا عمقاً إلهياً فى أعماق «الكلمة». فالكلمة في الحياة أصلاً وأساماً كإحدى خصائص الجوهر الإلهي الآزلى. 
وقد كشف المسيح سرها هكذا: « لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ (حياة ذاتية)، كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ (أي حياة ذاتية غير مكتسبة)» (يو 26:5). 
‏وجوهر الحياة في الكلمة ليس كالحياة التي نعيشها ونعرفها، بل هي الحياة الأبدية التي من أخص خصائصها أنها تُحيي» أي لها القدرة على خلق الحياة التي نعرفها ونعيش لوناً من ألوانها في عمرنا الزمني على الأرض، والتي عرفها المسيح بقوله: "لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ." (يو 21:5) 
‏
وحينما يقول القديس يوحنا أن «فيه كانت الحياة‏» فإنه يشرح بدقة وبصورة مباشرة ما جاء في الأية التى قبلها: ""كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ" (يو 3:1). إذن، سر قوة الخلق لدى اللوغس الكلمة متمركز بصورة أساسية في امتلاك الكلمة لجوهر الحياة امتلاكاً ذاتياً. 
وعلى القارىء أذ يلاحظ أنه لم يقل: «فيه "حياة" أي "حي" وحسب، بل «فيه الحياة» كينبوع: "أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً. " (رؤ 6:21) 
‏
وحينما يقول القديس يوحنا أن «فيه كانت الحياة» بعد قوله : «كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ» ، فهو يشير ضمنأ إلى علة الارتباط الجوهري بين الخليقة والكلمة، بصورة دائمة، وأيضاً ارتباط الكلمة بالخليقة كمصدر الحياة فيها ولها وبصورة دائمة أيضاً، فهو قوام حياتها: «لأَنَّنَا بِهِ نَحْيَا وَنَتَحَرَّكُ وَنُوجَدُ. كَمَا قَالَ بَعْضُ شُعَرَائِكُمْ أَيْضاً: لأَنَّنَا أَيْضاً ذُرِّيَّتُهُ.» (أع 28:17).

وللأسف الشديد فنحن لا ندرك الآن من هذه الحياة إلآ صورها الظاهرة المربوطة بالزمن، أما جوهرها غير المنظور وغير الزمني الذي هو لها الامتداد الأسمى، والأكثر بهاء وجمالاً، الذي لا يشوبه حزن ولا كآبة ولا تنهد، والروحاني الصرف؛ فهو، وان كنا نعيشه بالايمان، إلآ أنه محجوز عن فكرنا كما هو محجوز عن أعيننا، بانتظار استعلانه في الآبدية. 
‏ولكن ما يقصده القديس يوحنا من قوله: "فيه كانت االحياة"، ليس هو الحياة التي هي قوام المخلوقات، لأن «حياة» المخلوقات هي الحياة المخلوقة، أما الحياة في الكلمة فهي "الحياة الخالقة" أي جوهر الحياة الفعال والتي نعرفها بـ «الحياة الآبدية»: «فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا.» (1يو 2:1) 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 مارس 2017)

*4- فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ​.

فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ. (تث 20:30)
لأَنَّ عِنْدَكَ يَنْبُوعَ الْحَيَاةِ. بِنُورِكَ نَرَى نُوراً. (مز 9:36)​‏
هنا يكشف القديس يوحنا عمقاً إلهياً فى أعماق «الكلمة». فالكلمة في الحياة أصلاً وأساماً كإحدى خصائص الجوهر الإلهي الآزلى. 
وقد كشف المسيح سرها هكذا: « لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ (حياة ذاتية)، كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ (أي حياة ذاتية غير مكتسبة)» (يو 26:5). 
‏وجوهر الحياة في الكلمة ليس كالحياة التي نعيشها ونعرفها، بل هي الحياة الأبدية التي من أخص خصائصها أنها تُحيي» أي لها القدرة على خلق الحياة التي نعرفها ونعيش لوناً من ألوانها في عمرنا الزمني على الأرض، والتي عرفها المسيح بقوله: "لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ." (يو 21:5) 
‏
وحينما يقول القديس يوحنا أن «فيه كانت الحياة‏» فإنه يشرح بدقة وبصورة مباشرة ما جاء في الأية التى قبلها: ""كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ" (يو 3:1). إذن، سر قوة الخلق لدى اللوغس الكلمة متمركز بصورة أساسية في امتلاك الكلمة لجوهر الحياة امتلاكاً ذاتياً. 
وعلى القارىء أذ يلاحظ أنه لم يقل: «فيه "حياة" أي "حي" وحسب، بل «فيه الحياة» كينبوع: "أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً. " (رؤ 6:21) 
‏
وحينما يقول القديس يوحنا أن «فيه كانت الحياة» بعد قوله : «كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ» ، فهو يشير ضمنأ إلى علة الارتباط الجوهري بين الخليقة والكلمة، بصورة دائمة، وأيضاً ارتباط الكلمة بالخليقة كمصدر الحياة فيها ولها وبصورة دائمة أيضاً، فهو قوام حياتها: «لأَنَّنَا بِهِ نَحْيَا وَنَتَحَرَّكُ وَنُوجَدُ. كَمَا قَالَ بَعْضُ شُعَرَائِكُمْ أَيْضاً: لأَنَّنَا أَيْضاً ذُرِّيَّتُهُ.» (أع 28:17).

وللأسف الشديد فنحن لا ندرك الآن من هذه الحياة إلآ صورها الظاهرة المربوطة بالزمن، أما جوهرها غير المنظور وغير الزمني الذي هو لها الامتداد الأسمى، والأكثر بهاء وجمالاً، الذي لا يشوبه حزن ولا كآبة ولا تنهد، والروحاني الصرف؛ فهو، وان كنا نعيشه بالايمان، إلآ أنه محجوز عن فكرنا كما هو محجوز عن أعيننا، بانتظار استعلانه في الآبدية. 
‏ولكن ما يقصده القديس يوحنا من قوله: "فيه كانت االحياة"، ليس هو الحياة التي هي قوام المخلوقات، لأن «حياة» المخلوقات هي الحياة المخلوقة، أما الحياة في الكلمة فهي "الحياة الخالقة" أي جوهر الحياة الفعال والتي نعرفها بـ «الحياة الآبدية»: «فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا.» (1يو 2:1) 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 مارس 2017)

*وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ​
"الرب نورى وخلاصى" (مز 1:27)
"قد جعلتك نوراً للأمم لتكون خلاصى إلى أقصى الأرض" (إش 6:49)​
‏بنفس تدرج مراحل الخلق في سفر التكوين يضع القديس يوحنا الإنسان كختام لكل الخليقة. وفي الحال يربط خلقة الإنسان بالحياة الأبدية، الأساس الذي خلق عليه الإنسان إذ خلقه الله على صورته، وبالتالي ليبقى معه ويحيا أمامه إلى الأبد ، وذلك بقوله: "وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ". فالحياة الطبيعية الزمنية التي كانت لكل الخليقة والتي أخذ منها الإنسان نصيبه، أضاف الله عليها نصيباً مختاراً عن فائق الخلائق، بأن وهبه نور الحياة الأبدية الذي به يدرك الله ويستمع إليه ويتكلم معه. 
‏
ولكن هنا في الأية: «والحياة كانت نور الناس»، يختزل القديس يوحنا مرحلة الحياة الأرضية كلها ولا يستبقي من عطية الله في الخلق بالنسبة للانسان إلا نور معرفته: الأمر الذي هو رسالة الكلمة اللوغس بالدرجة الاولى، بل ورسالة إنجيل يوحنا برمته: «وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ» (يو3:17) 
‏
وإنجيل يوحنا هنا تزدحم فيه الأسرار. فالإنسان المدلل الذي خُلق في جنة عدن تحت ظلال شجرة الحياة التي كان مزمعاُ أن يأكل منها ويحيا إلى الآبد، لكنه حرم نفسه منها بإرادته، مع أنها غُرست له وهو خُلق لها؛ وهو الذي كانت تفطيه سحابة الحياة النيرة، تُضيء فكره وروحه فيرى الله ويتحدث إليه، ولكنه أخطأ وغطى نفسه حتى لا يراه الله ولا يرى هو الل؛؟ ولكن الله عاد فتذكر وعده وتذكر حبه, فأرسل "الكلمة" في ملء الزمان، لا كشجرة حياة بل «خبز الحياة», فأكل الانسان منه وارتدت روح الله فيه وعاش إلى الأبد؟ وانفتحت عيناه وعاين "انورالحياة" ‏وعرف الحياة الأبدية. 
‏
وهكذا يشير القديس يوحنا في هذه الأية: «فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ» إشارة قديرة بليغة إلى الأصول الاولى من جهة السر الذي كان مخفياً في كلمة الله عند الخلق من جهة نصيب الانسان حسب مسرة قصد الله أن يحيا بحياة الله ويستير بنوره: «فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ»، الأمر الذي تحقق في المسيح، وحققه المسيح جهاراً: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ» (يو 6:14)، «أَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ» (يو 5:9) 
‏
فالقديس يوحنا يكشف لنا في مقدمة إنجيله عن عطيتي الحياة والنور اللتين كانتا مختفتين في اللوغس منذ الآزل، واللتين كشفهما لنا المسيح وحققهما وسكبهما علينا سكبياً على مستوى المنظور والزمن، أو ربما على الوجه الأصح أن ما سكبه المسيح من ملئه علينا في أواخر الآيام من الحياة والنور، هما في الحقيقة من مذخرات الآزل، من مل ء لاهوت "الكلمة"، حتى ندرك عظم النصيب الإلهي الذي صار لنا، وجلال وهيبة المسيح الذي جاءنا من عند الآب. 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 مارس 2017)

*علاقة الحياة بالنور في هذه الآية: ‏تتكرر كلمة "الحياة" في إنجيل يوحنا أكثرمن ثلاثين مرة، وجميعها يتجه معناه نحو الحياة الآبدية على أساس مفهوم الخلاص. ولكن القديس يوحنا حتى ورود هذه الآية 4:1 لم يكن قد بلغ نقطة التجسد بعد، فالحياة التي كانت في "الكلمة": "فيه كانت الحياة"، لا ينصب معناها في هذه الآية نحو الخلاص كما يتسرع بعض الشراح في شرحهم. ولكنها هي الحياة التي تكلم عنها القديس يوحنا في رسالته الاولى: الحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب" و(ثم) "أظهرت لنا". أما قوله: "والحياة كانت نور الناس" فهنا أول فعل الامتداد للحياة الآبدية التي كانت عند الآب وفي اللوغس الكلمة لتواجه الإنسان وليتواجه بها الإنسان فيما قبل التجسد. 

‏ثم إن الحياة الأبدية في حقيقتها هي «حياة الله» ولا يقترب منها الإنسان، ولا هي ‏تقترب إليه, ‏إلا بالاستعلان, ‏بمعنى أن الكشف يكون عن طربق الاستنارة بالروح وليس برؤيا العين. ومن خصائص طبيعة الحياة الآبدية «النور»الإلهي، فالله طبيعته "النور", "الله نور" (1يو 5:1‏)، "ساكناً في نور لا يدنى منه، الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه" (اتى 16:6) 
‏وها كشف لنوعين من النور: الأول جوهري وهو طبيعة الله، والثاني مخلوق: "ساكناً في نور لا يُدنى منه"، وهو الطاقة الاولى والعظمى التي انحدرت منها كل الطاقات والمجالات والمادة المخلوقة. 
‏
فرؤية النور الإلهي أو الدخول في مجاله لا يكون قط من خلال الطبيعة الجسدية للانسان بل من خلال الروح, حينما تنشط من الداخل, أو حينما تقتحمها القوة الإلهية المنيرة من الخارج. وفي كلا الحالين يكون الجسد بكل ملكاته في حالة توقف مؤقت لاستقبال المعرفة. وفي هذا الوقت يرى الإنسان النور الإلهي رؤيا الروح، ويدركه بإدراك العقل الروحي، وحينئذ يختفي نور النهار ويضمحل نور الشمس, لأن نور الطبيعة الإلهية أعلى مجالاً وأسمى نوعأ بدرجة لا تقاس. 
«وَحَدَثَ لِي بَعْدَ مَا رَجَعْتُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَكُنْتُ أُصَلِّي فِي الْهَيْكَلِ أَنِّي حَصَلْتُ فِي غَيْبَةٍ. فَرَأَيْتُهُ (أع 17:22‏)

فَحَدَثَ لِي وَأَنَا ذَاهِبٌ وَمُتَقَرِّبٌ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ أَنَّهُ نَحْوَ نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ بَغْتَةً أَبْرَقَ حَوْلِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ نُورٌ عَظِيمٌ. فَسَقَطْتُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ ...... " (أع 6:22-7)
"رَأَيْتُ فِي نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ نُوراً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ لَمَعَانِ الشَّمْسِ قَدْ أَبْرَقَ حَوْلِي وَحَوْلَ الذَّاهِبِينَ مَعِي." (أع 13:26)
‏
ويلاحظ القارىء أن ظهورالنور الإلهي الطاغي لشاول لم يكن عن استحقاق أويدخل بأي حال من الأحوال في مضمون استعداد طبيعة شاول، لا بالصلاة ولا بالإيمان بالمسيح ولا بالحب ولا بالتصوف ولا على أي أساس بشري، بل هو اقتحام للطبيعة الجسدية من جهة واحدة بمقتضى تدبير الله. 
‏
وليكن معلومأ أن رؤية بولس لهذا النور الإلهي، ومعه الصوت الإلهي يعرف نفسه له أنه هو يسوع، هذه الرؤية بحد ذاتها أدخلت بولس الرسول في مجال معرفة المسيح والاتصال به والتعلم منه كل سني حياته. فمن خلال هذا النور الكاشف والمضىء للذهن الروحي تعلم بولس وعلم إنجيل الحياة الآبدية والخلاص:

وَأُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ الإِنْجِيلَ الَّذِي بَشَّرْتُ بِهِ، أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِحَسَبِ إِنْسَانٍ. لأَنِّي لَمْ أَقْبَلْهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ إِنْسَانٍ وَلاَ عُلِّمْتُهُ. بَلْ بِإِعْلاَنِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. فَإِنَّكُمْ سَمِعْتُمْ بِسِيرَتِي قَبْلاً فِي الدِّيَانَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَضْطَهِدُ كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ بِإِفْرَاطٍ وَأُتْلِفُهَا. (غل 11:1-13)
‏
ثم لاحظ أيها القارىء العزيز أن الحياة الأبدية التي دخل إليها بولس الرسول ظهرت له "كنور" بالنسبة للوعي الروحي, ‏وأنشأت فيه وفي الحال استنارة فائقة لإدراك سر المسيح وسر الخلاص وسر لاهوت المسيح بكل أعماقه. 
‏
ثم لاحظ أن بولس الرسول اكتشف أن هذا النور، وهذه الحياة التي اندفقت فيع، هي بفعل وحضور يسوع المسيح المتكلم بنفسه من السماء: «من أنت يا سيد؟»، «أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده» (أع 5:9 ‏) 
‏
ومثل آخر يوضح معنى النور وعمله, وذلك في شهادة بطرس الرسول المفاجئة للمسيح: «فأجابه سمعان بطرس يا رب إلى من نذهب، كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك، ونحن قد آمنا وعرفنا أنك أنت المسيح ابن الله الحي» (يو 68:9-69). وكان تعليق المسيح على قول القديس بطرس هذا كما جاء في إنجيل القديس متى: "فأجابه يسوع وقال له: طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا, إن لحماً ودما لم يعلن لك, لكن أبي الذي في السموات" (مت 17:16). معنى هذا أن بطرس نال استنارة ذهنية ونور الله أضاء فكره وروحه ليتقبل استعلاناً مباشراً عن المسيح من الله، هذا هو النور الذي يتقبله الإنسان عندما يدخل من عتبة الحياة الأ بدية. 
‏
والإنجيل بعد ذلك يشرح بقوة وبإفصاح مدهش عن هذه الحقيقة: «أنا هو نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة" (يو 12:8) 
‏
فإذا سرنا في النور فنحن نكون في عمق الحياة مع الله ومعرفته. 
‏وقد ارتبط النور بالمحبة في إنجيل يوحنا، وهذا ليس عجيباً. فالله محبة، والله نور أيضاً، وهكذا ارتبط النور بالصلاح وارتبطت الظلمة بالأعمال الشريرة وبالدينونة، قى آن واحد: «وهذه هي الدينونة أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة." (يو 19:3) 
‏
وهذا يعني أن غياب النور عن الإنسان يكون باختياره، لأنه يرفض الحياة في النور أي في الحق والمحبة والقداسة. وغياب النور عن الإنسان معناه غياب الله، حيث يختفي الهدف الحقيقي للحياة، ‏بل وتفقد الحياة قيمتها العليا ومعناها، فلا يعود الإنسان يرى نفسه ولا يعود يعرف لماذا يعيش. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 مارس 2017)

*5- وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ​‏
هنا يضع القديس يوحنا، ولأول مرة «النور» في مقابل «الظلمة», الوجود في مقابل العدم. 
أما النور فقد عرفه بعد ذلك أنه «النور الحقيقي» وهكذا يتضح أنه طبيعة الله. لأن هناك فرقاً هائلاً بين النور المخلوق الذي هو قوة وطاقة وبين النور الخالق الذي هو حياة. 
‏
فإن كنا في الأية السابقة قد وجدنا الحياة الآبدية, التي في الكلمة, وقد دخلت في علاقة مباشرة مع الإنسان بعد الخليقة «كل شيء به كان»، وهذه الحياة كانت هي مصدر النور للناس: «والحياة كانت نور الناس»؛ فهنا في هذه الأية: «النور يُضيء في الظلمة» يزيد المعنى السابق إيضاحاً من جهة مبادرة النور من تلقاء ذاته للقيام بعمله الجوهري أي "الإضاءة", بمعنى أن الكلمة لم يُلق على الإنسان كل مهمة التعرف على النور أو الوصول إليه. فالنور الإلهي يضيء من ذاته ومن سخاء طبيعته الالهية, كما يصفه إشعياء النبي: «وَيَكُونُ نُورُ الْقَمَرِ كَنُورِ الشَّمْسِ وَنُورُ الشَّمْسِ يَكُونُ سَبْعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ كَنُورِ سَبْعَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي يَوْمٍ يَجْبُرُ الرَّبُّ كَسْرَ شَعْبِهِ وَيَشْفِي رَضَّ ضَرْبِهِ» (إش 26:30), وهو ما يصفه بولس الرسول في اختباره العجيب: رَأَيْتُ فِي نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ نُوراً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ لَمَعَانِ الشَّمْسِ قَدْ أَبْرَقَ حَوْلِي وَحَوْلَ الذَّاهِبِينَ مَعِي. (أع 13:26).
‏
وهنا نلتقط الفكرة المبدئية في علاقة النور بالخليقة، فحقيقة «النور يضيء في الظلمة» في معناها الخصب تفيد نصرة الخلق على العدم، كما تفيد نصرة الحق على الباطل، أو معرفة الله على الجهالة، وبالنهاية وعلى الواقع الملموس تجسد الكلمة ذاته فيما بعد. لأن هذا هو بالفعل دخول النور إلى العالم المظلم: "وهذه هي الدينونة أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم..." (يو 19:3). وبدخول النور إلى ظلمة العالم انقسم عالم الإنسان إلى إنسان النور وإنسان الظلمة, وان كان إنسان الظلمة يعيث فساداً وتخريباً، ولكن لن يتغلب غير الموجود على الموجود. فإنسان النور اكتسب وجوداً أزلياً، أما الظلمة فتنتهي إلى العدم ولن يبقى إلا النور. 
‏
كذلك ففي هذه الأية يكون القديس يوحنا لا يزال منحصراً في الكلمة وعلاقته بالناس,لأن «الإضاءة» هى نور الاستعلان بالنسبة للخليقة ذات الإدراك الروحي عامة, وذلك قبل أن يحصر عمله مع خاصته أى مع شعب أسرائيل. فقوله: "النور يضيء في الظمة" يتجه إلى مطق عمل "الكلمة" في الظلمة بالنسبة للانسان عامة, دون تخصيص حقبة زمنية أو شعبب مميز أو أية ظروف خاصة. فالإشارة هنا إل طبيعة عمل جوهر النور الإلهي في الكلمة تجاه طبيعة الإنسان الروحية كإنسان. وهذه الحقيقة أشار إليها القديس بولس الرسول هكذا: "لأن الأمم الذين ليس عندهم ناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس, فهؤلاءه إذ ليس لهم الناموس, هم ناموس لأنفسهم, الذين يظهرون عمل الناموس مكتوباً فى قلوبهم شاهدأ أيضاً ضميرهم وأفكارهم فيما بينها مشتكية أو محتجة." (رو 14:2-15) 
‏
واضح من كلام القديس بولس أن النور الإلهي لم يحرم الأمم من الحصول على صورة منيرة لقوانين الله الأخلاقية التي تصلح أن تدينهم وتبكت ضمائرهم. 
‏كذلك سبق أن استشهدنا بقول للقديس بولس الرسول عل نفس المستوى باعتبار أن الله أظهر معرفته للناس عامة منذ الدهر: «إِذْ مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِيهِمْ لأَنَّ اللهَ أَظْهَرَهَا لَهُمْ. لأَنَّ مُنْذُ خَلْقِ الْعَالَمِ تُرَى أُمُورُهُ غَيْرُ الْمَنْظُورَةِ وَقُدْرَتُهُ السَّرْمَدِيَّةُ وَلاَهُوتُهُ مُدْرَكَةً بِالْمَصْنُوعَاتِ حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ. (رو19:1-20)

واضح، إذن، أن النور يضيء في الظلمة بصورة عامة منذ بدء الخلق، لأن هذا عمل يختص بصميم طبيعة الكلمة بالنسبة للناس، باعتبار أن الإنسان مخلوق مُدرك على صورة الله، والله مدرك كامل, فالعلاقة بينه وبين الكلمة علاقة كيانية، حيث يستمد منه الإنسان كيانه وإحساسه بنفسه عامة، وادراكه الروحي خاصة. لذلك تقول الأية: "حتى إنهم بلا عذر" 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 مارس 2017)

*5- وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ​‏
هنا يضع القديس يوحنا، ولأول مرة «النور» في مقابل «الظلمة», الوجود في مقابل العدم. 
أما النور فقد عرفه بعد ذلك أنه «النور الحقيقي» وهكذا يتضح أنه طبيعة الله. لأن هناك فرقاً هائلاً بين النور المخلوق الذي هو قوة وطاقة وبين النور الخالق الذي هو حياة. 
‏
فإن كنا في الأية السابقة قد وجدنا الحياة الآبدية, التي في الكلمة, وقد دخلت في علاقة مباشرة مع الإنسان بعد الخليقة «كل شيء به كان»، وهذه الحياة كانت هي مصدر النور للناس: «والحياة كانت نور الناس»؛ فهنا في هذه الأية: «النور يُضيء في الظلمة» يزيد المعنى السابق إيضاحاً من جهة مبادرة النور من تلقاء ذاته للقيام بعمله الجوهري أي "الإضاءة", بمعنى أن الكلمة لم يُلق على الإنسان كل مهمة التعرف على النور أو الوصول إليه. فالنور الإلهي يضيء من ذاته ومن سخاء طبيعته الالهية, كما يصفه إشعياء النبي: «وَيَكُونُ نُورُ الْقَمَرِ كَنُورِ الشَّمْسِ وَنُورُ الشَّمْسِ يَكُونُ سَبْعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ كَنُورِ سَبْعَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي يَوْمٍ يَجْبُرُ الرَّبُّ كَسْرَ شَعْبِهِ وَيَشْفِي رَضَّ ضَرْبِهِ» (إش 26:30), وهو ما يصفه بولس الرسول في اختباره العجيب: رَأَيْتُ فِي نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ نُوراً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ لَمَعَانِ الشَّمْسِ قَدْ أَبْرَقَ حَوْلِي وَحَوْلَ الذَّاهِبِينَ مَعِي. (أع 13:26).
‏
وهنا نلتقط الفكرة المبدئية في علاقة النور بالخليقة، فحقيقة «النور يضيء في الظلمة» في معناها الخصب تفيد نصرة الخلق على العدم، كما تفيد نصرة الحق على الباطل، أو معرفة الله على الجهالة، وبالنهاية وعلى الواقع الملموس تجسد الكلمة ذاته فيما بعد. لأن هذا هو بالفعل دخول النور إلى العالم المظلم: "وهذه هي الدينونة أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم..." (يو 19:3). وبدخول النور إلى ظلمة العالم انقسم عالم الإنسان إلى إنسان النور وإنسان الظلمة, وان كان إنسان الظلمة يعيث فساداً وتخريباً، ولكن لن يتغلب غير الموجود على الموجود. فإنسان النور اكتسب وجوداً أزلياً، أما الظلمة فتنتهي إلى العدم ولن يبقى إلا النور. 
‏
كذلك ففي هذه الأية يكون القديس يوحنا لا يزال منحصراً في الكلمة وعلاقته بالناس,لأن «الإضاءة» هى نور الاستعلان بالنسبة للخليقة ذات الإدراك الروحي عامة, وذلك قبل أن يحصر عمله مع خاصته أى مع شعب أسرائيل. فقوله: "النور يضيء في الظمة" يتجه إلى مطق عمل "الكلمة" في الظلمة بالنسبة للانسان عامة, دون تخصيص حقبة زمنية أو شعبب مميز أو أية ظروف خاصة. فالإشارة هنا إل طبيعة عمل جوهر النور الإلهي في الكلمة تجاه طبيعة الإنسان الروحية كإنسان. وهذه الحقيقة أشار إليها القديس بولس الرسول هكذا: "لأن الأمم الذين ليس عندهم ناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس, فهؤلاءه إذ ليس لهم الناموس, هم ناموس لأنفسهم, الذين يظهرون عمل الناموس مكتوباً فى قلوبهم شاهدأ أيضاً ضميرهم وأفكارهم فيما بينها مشتكية أو محتجة." (رو 14:2-15) 
‏
واضح من كلام القديس بولس أن النور الإلهي لم يحرم الأمم من الحصول على صورة منيرة لقوانين الله الأخلاقية التي تصلح أن تدينهم وتبكت ضمائرهم. 
‏كذلك سبق أن استشهدنا بقول للقديس بولس الرسول عل نفس المستوى باعتبار أن الله أظهر معرفته للناس عامة منذ الدهر: «إِذْ مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِيهِمْ لأَنَّ اللهَ أَظْهَرَهَا لَهُمْ. لأَنَّ مُنْذُ خَلْقِ الْعَالَمِ تُرَى أُمُورُهُ غَيْرُ الْمَنْظُورَةِ وَقُدْرَتُهُ السَّرْمَدِيَّةُ وَلاَهُوتُهُ مُدْرَكَةً بِالْمَصْنُوعَاتِ حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ. (رو19:1-20)

واضح، إذن، أن النور يضيء في الظلمة بصورة عامة منذ بدء الخلق، لأن هذا عمل يختص بصميم طبيعة الكلمة بالنسبة للناس، باعتبار أن الإنسان مخلوق مُدرك على صورة الله، والله مدرك كامل, فالعلاقة بينه وبين الكلمة علاقة كيانية، حيث يستمد منه الإنسان كيانه وإحساسه بنفسه عامة، وادراكه الروحي خاصة. لذلك تقول الأية: "حتى إنهم بلا عذر" 

يتبع
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 مارس 2017)

*ما هي الظمة. 
‏عرفنا أن النور الحقيقي هو طبيعة الله و "الكلمة"، ومعلوم أن «الظلمة» بحسب معرفة الإنسان المادية والقياسية هي غياب النور ليس إلا، أي لا توجد ظلمة, ككيان بحد ذاته, ولكن الظمة تصير أحيانا بغياب النور. وهذا المقياس ينطق على المعنى الروحي «للظلمة» بمفهومها الروحي إلى حد كبير. فإذا أخذنا «النور» مأخذاً شخصياً يكون «النور» هو الله من جهة طبيعته. وبالتال تكون «الظلمة» هي الشخص الذي يخلو من طبيعة الله المضيئة والمنيرة (روحياً) خلواً تاماً سواء كان هذا شيطاناً أو إنساناً. وقد عرفنا الإنجيل بكل يقين أن شخص الظمة هو الشيطان. حيث يقدم لنا الإنجيل معرفة الله وكلمته أنه "المحيي" للانسان جسدياً وروحياً، والشيطان أنه "قتال ‏للناس منذ البدء" جسدياً وروحياً، وإن الله وكلمته أمين وصادق في كل ما يقول ويعمل، وأن الشيطان "كذاب وأبو الكذاب" (يو 44:8). ومن ذلك نرى أن الله نور حقاً وأن الشيطان ظلمة بالحقيقة، ويدعوه المسيح «سلطان الظلمة»: "هذه ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة" (لو 53:22)، وهي ساعة تزور حكم الموت للمسيح. 
‏فإذا عرفنا الظلمة بحد ذاتها خلواً من شخص، أي من جهة طبيعتها وعملها، تكون هي السالبية بكل معانيها وأعمالها: 
‏فإن كان النور الحقيقي أي الله هو "المحبة" وهو "الرحمة" والسلام" و"الحق" و"الأمانة"؛ يكون الظلام أو الظلمة هي اللامحبة وكل ما يتفرع منها، البغض والكراهية والحقد والحسد والنميمة والذم والقتل..... إلخ. 
وهي اللارحمة وكل ما يتفرع منها، القسوة والنقمة والتعذيب......إلخ. 
‏وهي اللاسلام وكل ما يتفرع منه، القلق والضيق والاضطراب والتشويش والخوف .....إلخ
وهي اللآحق وكل ما يتفرع منه، الغش والتزوير والتحريف والكذب....إلخ . 
‏وهي اللا أمانة وكل ما يتفرع منها: الخيانة والإختلاس والسرقة...... إلخ . 
‏فهذه كلها أعمال«الظلمة» التي تتخذ وجودها ونشاطها من غياب "النور" 
‏لذلك عندما يقول القديس يوحنا إن: الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة" (1يو5:1), فهذا يعني خلو طبيعته المنيرة الخيرة من كل السالبية خلواً باتاً. 
وعندما يقول إن الحياة الأبدية التي في "الكلمة" "فيه كانت الحياة", وهذه الحياة هي «نور الناس»، فهو يقصد بكل تأكيد أن حياة «الكلمة» في الناس هي مصدر كل الإيجابيات، فهي حضرة نور الله وصفاته داخل النفس البشرية حيث ينمو الحب وتزدهر الرحمة وينشر السلام ويتجذر الحق وتثبت الأمانة. وذلك كله يتم على جهتين: 
‏فمن جهة الخالق وكلمته, فإنه يتعهد صورته التي خلق لتبقى على صورة خالقها، ومن جهة الإنسان تنزع الصورة فيه بحسب طبيعتها لتحاكي أصلها وتتعدل عليه. 
‏هذا كله بدأ منذ الخلق وسار في طريق الزمن، مرة يعلو ومرة ينخفض، من شعب لشعب ومن إنسان لإنسان، والله يعدل طريقته بحسب اعوجاج الانسان أو استقامته، من إعلان لإعلان، ومن تزكية لتزكية، ليبلح قصده من الخلق يوم خلق. إلى أن "أظهرت الحياة الآبدية", التي في الكلمة, التي كانت عند الأب في صميم جوهرها، وتجسد النور بملء فعله كأخر مرحلة من خطة الله الأزلية، ليأخذ الإنسان صورة خالقه ويدخل معه الحياة في حال التبني.
وقول القديس يوحنا أن "االنور يضىء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه" هو تصوير بديع لحال الإنسان الذي أخفق كثيراً ومراراً في الإمساك بالنور أو التعرف عليه. فأول إخفاق شنيع ومريع كان في انحياز آدم وحواء إلى الظمة وخروجهما من دائرة النور الفعال, ثم على مدى كل الأزمنة القديمة وعلى ستوى الفهماء والحكماء والشعراء والفلاسفة الكبار، أخفق الإنسان أن يمسك بالنور أو يتحول إليه: " لأَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا عَرَفُوا اللهَ لَمْ يُمَجِّدُوهُ أَوْ يَشْكُرُوهُ كَإِلَهٍ بَلْ حَمِقُوا فِي أَفْكَارِهِمْ وَأَظْلَمَ قَلْبُهُمُ الْغَبِيُّ. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ. وَأَبْدَلُوا مَجْدَ اللهِ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْنَى بِشِبْهِ صُورَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَفْنَى وَ الطُّيُورِ وَ الدَّوَابِّ وَ الزَّحَّافَاتِ." رو 21:1-23)
‏بل ويمعن بولس الرسول في إظهار مدى تسرب النور الإلهي والحكمة الإلهية إلى حكماء العالم قديماً، وخاصة حكماء أثينا، وبالرغم من امتلاكهم "حكمة الله" فإنهم لم يخضعوا لنورها، وبالتال لم يدركوا الله بالحكمة لأنه إذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة, استحسن الله أن يخص المؤمنبن ‏بجهالة الكرازة (الصليب). (1كو 21:1) 
‏وهذا ما يقصده القديس يوحنا في تصويره لمرحلة عمل «الكلمة» في العالم والناس فيما قبل ظهوره في العهد القديم على ألسنة الأنبياء، كـ «كلمة الله» وكنور, عندما اختار له أخصاء من شعب اختاره لنفسه للاعلان عن الله وعن قرب 
‏الظمة تتعقب النور: يقول القديس يوحنا أن "النور يضىء" وهذا بحكم طبيعته الإلهية الخيرة، وهو يضىء على الجميع بلا استثناء كما يقول الإنجيل: "يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين" (مت45:5). ولكن لكي يبين الله عظم صلاحه فإنه يركز عمل نوره عل الظمة والجالسين في الظمة. 
ولقد تحدد منذ الدهر بفم أنبياء كثيرين أن المسيح سيكون "نوراً للأمم" بقدر ما سيكون «مجداً لشعبك إسرائيل» (لو32:2). لذلك أصبح من طبيعة النور الخلاصية أنه يعقب الظمة منذ الآزل: «للرب حرب مع عماليق من دور إلى دور» (خر 16:17). وهو يفتش عن الذين له في مسالك الأرض كلها: "الشعب السالك في الظمة أبصر نوراً عظميماً. الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور." (إش 2:9) 
‏وتعقب النور للظلمة أنشأ بالتالي ترصداً وتعقباً مضاداً من جهة الظلمة تجاه النور، وذلك ‏بحسب قانون الأفعال والحركات، مادية كانت أو روحية، القائل بأن لكل فعل رد فعل، بمقتض تدبير الله تجاه إبليس المدعو أيضاً «سلطان الظمة»، حينها قال الله للحية التي كانت تنطق بفم إبليس: «وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها، هو يسحق (يرصد) رأسك وأنت تسحقين (ترصدين) عقبه.» (تك 15:3) 
‏وقول القديس يوحنا أن «الظلمة لم تدركه» هو وصف دقيق للعجز الذي ظهر به الشيطان في صراعه ضد مصدر النور بطول الزمن وعل مدى الحياة. 
فقد لخص سفر الرؤيا معركة المسيح مع إبليس والعالم هكذا: " فَنَظَرْتُ، وَإِذَا فَرَسٌ أَبْيَضُ، وَالْجَالِسُ عَلَيْهِ مَعَهُ قَوْسٌ، وَقَدْ أُعْطِيَ إِكْلِيلاً، وَخَرَجَ غَالِباً وَلِكَيْ يَغْلِبَ" (رؤ 2:6)
‏وهنا غلبة النور على الظلمة تأتي على مرحلتين: الاولى في الفعل الماضي "َخَرَجَ غَالِباً" والثانية لأفعال قادمة « وَلِكَيْ يَغْلِبَ» . 
‏وحرب الظلمة، من اسمها تعرف أنها حرب خداع وتزييف، لها صورة الحرب وهي ليست حرباً، ولها صورة الحق وهي الكذب بعينه. 
‏بدأها الشيطان بحديث الحية مع الإنسان وهو في صورة الأضعف «حواء»: «أحقأ قال الله لا تأكلا من "كل" شجر الجنة» (تك 1:3). هذا أول تزييف للحق، فالله لم يقل هذا ولكن هذا مدخل التشكيك. 
ثم يبني الشيطان على التشكيك فكرة لها صورة الصدق، وهي الكذب المسموم, والتجربة التي صدقها الإنسان فمات بالفعل: «فقالت المرأة للحية من ثمر شجر الجنة نأكل, وأما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تأكلا منه ولا تمساه لئلا تموتا. فقالت الحية للمرأة لن تموتا...» (تك 2:3-4). فأكل الإنسان ومات. هذه الحرب, حرب الغواية والغش والخدع قائمة بحسب بولس الرسول كما هي حتى اليوم: «ولكني أخاف أنه كما خدعت الحية حواء بمكرها هكذا تُفسد أذهانكم عن البساطة التي في المسيح.» (2كو 3:11). 
‏ولكن أقوى مواجهة تمت بين النور والظمة على مدى تاريخ الإنسان وعمره كانت مع المسيح: «لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له في شيء» (يو 30:14),  «من منكم يبكتني على خطية.» (يو46:8 ‏) 
‏ولكن الشيطان في استخدام سلطان الظلمة أكثر من حدوده ووثق في أدوات القتل التى يملكها من شهود زور، ورؤساء يبخرون للكذب وحرفية الناموس القاتلة وحناجر الشعب ألجاهل وقاض جبان. وهكذا، فإنه وعلى الصليب رأى بولس الرسول كيف تم القبض على رؤساء الظلمة وكيف فُضحوا وشٌهر بهم: « إِذْ مَحَا الصَّكَّ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا فِي الْفَرَائِضِ، الَّذِي كَانَ ضِدّاً لَنَا، وَقَدْ رَفَعَهُ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ مُسَمِّراً ايَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ، إِذْ جَرَّدَ الرِّيَاسَاتِ وَالسَّلاَطِينَ اشْهَرَهُمْ (فضحهم) جِهَاراً، ظَافِراً بِهِمْ فِيهِ (أى فى الصليب).»  (كو 14:2-15)
ومن هذا, ولهذا صار الصليب رعباً للشيطان وسلاحاً ضد كل أعمال الظلمة.
‏فإذا أردنا أن نبلور حرب الظلمة الأولى مع أدم وحواء، فهذه يلخصها لنا القداس الإلهي في مطلعه قائلاً: "والموت الذي دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس... ". أما إذا أردنا أن نبلور حرب ‏الظلمة الكبرى على الصليب، فهذه يلخصها الإنجيل بقوله: " فَأَجَابَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ؟». لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ أَنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ الْكَهَنَةِ كَانُوا قَدْ أَسْلَمُوهُ حَسَداً." (مر 9:15-10)
 ‏فالحسد, وهو الصفة الاولى لمن فقد النعمة, كان عمل الظلمة تجاه الإنسان لحجز النور عنه ولاطفاء النور ذاته، ولكن قرار الإنجيل الأخير أن الظلمة لم تدرك قصدها!! ولن تدرك!!
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 مارس 2017)

*ما هي الظمة. 
‏عرفنا أن النور الحقيقي هو طبيعة الله و "الكلمة"، ومعلوم أن «الظلمة» بحسب معرفة الإنسان المادية والقياسية هي غياب النور ليس إلا، أي لا توجد ظلمة, ككيان بحد ذاته, ولكن الظمة تصير أحيانا بغياب النور. وهذا المقياس ينطق على المعنى الروحي «للظلمة» بمفهومها الروحي إلى حد كبير. فإذا أخذنا «النور» مأخذاً شخصياً يكون «النور» هو الله من جهة طبيعته. وبالتال تكون «الظلمة» هي الشخص الذي يخلو من طبيعة الله المضيئة والمنيرة (روحياً) خلواً تاماً سواء كان هذا شيطاناً أو إنساناً. وقد عرفنا الإنجيل بكل يقين أن شخص الظمة هو الشيطان. حيث يقدم لنا الإنجيل معرفة الله وكلمته أنه "المحيي" للانسان جسدياً وروحياً، والشيطان أنه "قتال ‏للناس منذ البدء" جسدياً وروحياً، وإن الله وكلمته أمين وصادق في كل ما يقول ويعمل، وأن الشيطان "كذاب وأبو الكذاب" (يو 44:8). ومن ذلك نرى أن الله نور حقاً وأن الشيطان ظلمة بالحقيقة، ويدعوه المسيح «سلطان الظلمة»: "هذه ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة" (لو 53:22)، وهي ساعة تزور حكم الموت للمسيح. 
‏فإذا عرفنا الظلمة بحد ذاتها خلواً من شخص، أي من جهة طبيعتها وعملها، تكون هي السالبية بكل معانيها وأعمالها: 
‏فإن كان النور الحقيقي أي الله هو "المحبة" وهو "الرحمة" والسلام" و"الحق" و"الأمانة"؛ يكون الظلام أو الظلمة هي اللامحبة وكل ما يتفرع منها، البغض والكراهية والحقد والحسد والنميمة والذم والقتل..... إلخ. 
وهي اللارحمة وكل ما يتفرع منها، القسوة والنقمة والتعذيب......إلخ. 
‏وهي اللاسلام وكل ما يتفرع منه، القلق والضيق والاضطراب والتشويش والخوف .....إلخ
وهي اللآحق وكل ما يتفرع منه، الغش والتزوير والتحريف والكذب....إلخ . 
‏وهي اللا أمانة وكل ما يتفرع منها: الخيانة والإختلاس والسرقة...... إلخ . 
‏فهذه كلها أعمال«الظلمة» التي تتخذ وجودها ونشاطها من غياب "النور" 
‏لذلك عندما يقول القديس يوحنا إن: الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة" (1يو5:1), فهذا يعني خلو طبيعته المنيرة الخيرة من كل السالبية خلواً باتاً. 
وعندما يقول إن الحياة الأبدية التي في "الكلمة" "فيه كانت الحياة", وهذه الحياة هي «نور الناس»، فهو يقصد بكل تأكيد أن حياة «الكلمة» في الناس هي مصدر كل الإيجابيات، فهي حضرة نور الله وصفاته داخل النفس البشرية حيث ينمو الحب وتزدهر الرحمة وينشر السلام ويتجذر الحق وتثبت الأمانة. وذلك كله يتم على جهتين: 
‏فمن جهة الخالق وكلمته, فإنه يتعهد صورته التي خلق لتبقى على صورة خالقها، ومن جهة الإنسان تنزع الصورة فيه بحسب طبيعتها لتحاكي أصلها وتتعدل عليه. 
‏هذا كله بدأ منذ الخلق وسار في طريق الزمن، مرة يعلو ومرة ينخفض، من شعب لشعب ومن إنسان لإنسان، والله يعدل طريقته بحسب اعوجاج الانسان أو استقامته، من إعلان لإعلان، ومن تزكية لتزكية، ليبلح قصده من الخلق يوم خلق. إلى أن "أظهرت الحياة الآبدية", التي في الكلمة, التي كانت عند الأب في صميم جوهرها، وتجسد النور بملء فعله كأخر مرحلة من خطة الله الأزلية، ليأخذ الإنسان صورة خالقه ويدخل معه الحياة في حال التبني.
وقول القديس يوحنا أن "االنور يضىء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه" هو تصوير بديع لحال الإنسان الذي أخفق كثيراً ومراراً في الإمساك بالنور أو التعرف عليه. فأول إخفاق شنيع ومريع كان في انحياز آدم وحواء إلى الظمة وخروجهما من دائرة النور الفعال, ثم على مدى كل الأزمنة القديمة وعلى ستوى الفهماء والحكماء والشعراء والفلاسفة الكبار، أخفق الإنسان أن يمسك بالنور أو يتحول إليه: " لأَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا عَرَفُوا اللهَ لَمْ يُمَجِّدُوهُ أَوْ يَشْكُرُوهُ كَإِلَهٍ بَلْ حَمِقُوا فِي أَفْكَارِهِمْ وَأَظْلَمَ قَلْبُهُمُ الْغَبِيُّ. وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ. وَأَبْدَلُوا مَجْدَ اللهِ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْنَى بِشِبْهِ صُورَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَفْنَى وَ الطُّيُورِ وَ الدَّوَابِّ وَ الزَّحَّافَاتِ." رو 21:1-23)
‏بل ويمعن بولس الرسول في إظهار مدى تسرب النور الإلهي والحكمة الإلهية إلى حكماء العالم قديماً، وخاصة حكماء أثينا، وبالرغم من امتلاكهم "حكمة الله" فإنهم لم يخضعوا لنورها، وبالتال لم يدركوا الله بالحكمة لأنه إذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة, استحسن الله أن يخص المؤمنبن ‏بجهالة الكرازة (الصليب). (1كو 21:1) 
‏وهذا ما يقصده القديس يوحنا في تصويره لمرحلة عمل «الكلمة» في العالم والناس فيما قبل ظهوره في العهد القديم على ألسنة الأنبياء، كـ «كلمة الله» وكنور, عندما اختار له أخصاء من شعب اختاره لنفسه للاعلان عن الله وعن قرب 
‏الظمة تتعقب النور: يقول القديس يوحنا أن "النور يضىء" وهذا بحكم طبيعته الإلهية الخيرة، وهو يضىء على الجميع بلا استثناء كما يقول الإنجيل: "يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين" (مت45:5). ولكن لكي يبين الله عظم صلاحه فإنه يركز عمل نوره عل الظمة والجالسين في الظمة. 
ولقد تحدد منذ الدهر بفم أنبياء كثيرين أن المسيح سيكون "نوراً للأمم" بقدر ما سيكون «مجداً لشعبك إسرائيل» (لو32:2). لذلك أصبح من طبيعة النور الخلاصية أنه يعقب الظمة منذ الآزل: «للرب حرب مع عماليق من دور إلى دور» (خر 16:17). وهو يفتش عن الذين له في مسالك الأرض كلها: "الشعب السالك في الظمة أبصر نوراً عظميماً. الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور." (إش 2:9) 
‏وتعقب النور للظلمة أنشأ بالتالي ترصداً وتعقباً مضاداً من جهة الظلمة تجاه النور، وذلك ‏بحسب قانون الأفعال والحركات، مادية كانت أو روحية، القائل بأن لكل فعل رد فعل، بمقتض تدبير الله تجاه إبليس المدعو أيضاً «سلطان الظمة»، حينها قال الله للحية التي كانت تنطق بفم إبليس: «وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها، هو يسحق (يرصد) رأسك وأنت تسحقين (ترصدين) عقبه.» (تك 15:3) 
‏وقول القديس يوحنا أن «الظلمة لم تدركه» هو وصف دقيق للعجز الذي ظهر به الشيطان في صراعه ضد مصدر النور بطول الزمن وعل مدى الحياة. 
فقد لخص سفر الرؤيا معركة المسيح مع إبليس والعالم هكذا: " فَنَظَرْتُ، وَإِذَا فَرَسٌ أَبْيَضُ، وَالْجَالِسُ عَلَيْهِ مَعَهُ قَوْسٌ، وَقَدْ أُعْطِيَ إِكْلِيلاً، وَخَرَجَ غَالِباً وَلِكَيْ يَغْلِبَ" (رؤ 2:6)
‏وهنا غلبة النور على الظلمة تأتي على مرحلتين: الاولى في الفعل الماضي "َخَرَجَ غَالِباً" والثانية لأفعال قادمة « وَلِكَيْ يَغْلِبَ» . 
‏وحرب الظلمة، من اسمها تعرف أنها حرب خداع وتزييف، لها صورة الحرب وهي ليست حرباً، ولها صورة الحق وهي الكذب بعينه. 
‏بدأها الشيطان بحديث الحية مع الإنسان وهو في صورة الأضعف «حواء»: «أحقأ قال الله لا تأكلا من "كل" شجر الجنة» (تك 1:3). هذا أول تزييف للحق، فالله لم يقل هذا ولكن هذا مدخل التشكيك. 
ثم يبني الشيطان على التشكيك فكرة لها صورة الصدق، وهي الكذب المسموم, والتجربة التي صدقها الإنسان فمات بالفعل: «فقالت المرأة للحية من ثمر شجر الجنة نأكل, وأما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تأكلا منه ولا تمساه لئلا تموتا. فقالت الحية للمرأة لن تموتا...» (تك 2:3-4). فأكل الإنسان ومات. هذه الحرب, حرب الغواية والغش والخدع قائمة بحسب بولس الرسول كما هي حتى اليوم: «ولكني أخاف أنه كما خدعت الحية حواء بمكرها هكذا تُفسد أذهانكم عن البساطة التي في المسيح.» (2كو 3:11). 
‏ولكن أقوى مواجهة تمت بين النور والظمة على مدى تاريخ الإنسان وعمره كانت مع المسيح: «لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له في شيء» (يو 30:14),  «من منكم يبكتني على خطية.» (يو46:8 ‏) 
‏ولكن الشيطان في استخدام سلطان الظلمة أكثر من حدوده ووثق في أدوات القتل التى يملكها من شهود زور، ورؤساء يبخرون للكذب وحرفية الناموس القاتلة وحناجر الشعب ألجاهل وقاض جبان. وهكذا، فإنه وعلى الصليب رأى بولس الرسول كيف تم القبض على رؤساء الظلمة وكيف فُضحوا وشٌهر بهم: « إِذْ مَحَا الصَّكَّ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا فِي الْفَرَائِضِ، الَّذِي كَانَ ضِدّاً لَنَا، وَقَدْ رَفَعَهُ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ مُسَمِّراً ايَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ، إِذْ جَرَّدَ الرِّيَاسَاتِ وَالسَّلاَطِينَ اشْهَرَهُمْ (فضحهم) جِهَاراً، ظَافِراً بِهِمْ فِيهِ (أى فى الصليب).»  (كو 14:2-15)
ومن هذا, ولهذا صار الصليب رعباً للشيطان وسلاحاً ضد كل أعمال الظلمة.
‏فإذا أردنا أن نبلور حرب الظلمة الأولى مع أدم وحواء، فهذه يلخصها لنا القداس الإلهي في مطلعه قائلاً: "والموت الذي دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس... ". أما إذا أردنا أن نبلور حرب ‏الظلمة الكبرى على الصليب، فهذه يلخصها الإنجيل بقوله: " فَأَجَابَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ؟». لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ أَنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ الْكَهَنَةِ كَانُوا قَدْ أَسْلَمُوهُ حَسَداً." (مر 9:15-10)
 ‏فالحسد, وهو الصفة الاولى لمن فقد النعمة, كان عمل الظلمة تجاه الإنسان لحجز النور عنه ولاطفاء النور ذاته، ولكن قرار الإنجيل الأخير أن الظلمة لم تدرك قصدها!! ولن تدرك!!
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2017)

*6- كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا. هَذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ​
‏لا يزال التسلسل الإعلاني عن الكلمة يسير في مجراه، من الأزلية عند الله ثم إلى الخلق، ثم إلى الحياة في الناس، وإلى النور. وهنا يبدأ القديس يوحنا ليدخل «بالكلمة«» إل مجال التاريخ ‏الانجيلي. 
‏والملاحظ أن الأناجيل بعد أن استوفت قصة ميلاد المسيح، بدأت على الفور تاريخ الإنجيل بذكر يوحنا المعمدان كبدء للخدمة العملية والكرازة. هذا ما سار عليه القديس يوحنا، إذ بعد أن استوفى استعلان وجود المسيح السابق على ميلاده أي تجسده، بدأ يؤرخ. ولكن أسلوب القديس يوحنا يرتفع دائمأ بالتاريخ إلى ما هو فوق التاريخ. فإن كل كلمة ذكرها عن المعمدان وضعها في القابل لما ذكره عن المسيح، ليجعل المقارنة تنطق بألوهية المسيح. 
فـ كان "إنسان" يقابلها "وكان الكلمة الله" 
ثم «مرسل من الله» يأتي الفعل مبنياً للمجهول بصوم ة تجعل التركيز يقع على الإرسالية في حد ذاتها وعلى هدفها، فهي إرسالية إلهية ولكن المرسل "إنسان اسمه يوحنا". والقديس يوحنا يركز على الإرسالية أنها من الله باعتبار أن هذه الارسالية، وليس شخصه، هي التي تعطي المعمدان أهميته. 
‏«اسمه يوحنا» هنا لو رجعا إلى إنجيل لوقا (59:1-66‏) وقرأنا قصة تسمية يوحنا، نفهم لماذا ركز القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى على هذا الاسم من حيث القصد من التسمية, ثم معنى الاسم. فالقصد في قصة إنجيل لوقا مربوط بعلاقته بمجيء المسيح، والمعنى «الله يتحنن» يشير إلى تحنن الله بإرسال المخلص. فالتسمية والاسم بالنسبة للمعمدان يخدمان الإعلان عن المسيح الكلمة المتجسد. كذلك لا ننسى أن اسم كاتب الإنجيل هو يوحنا. فبالرغم من أن الأناجيل الثلاثة ذكرت المعمد بأسمه "يوحنا" مضافأً إليه لقبه الشهير جداً "المعمدان"، حتى يميزوه عن يوحنا الإنجيلي، إلا أذ يوحنا نفسه لم يذكر لقب المعمدان مكتفياً بيوحنا، لأنه ليس ما يدعو للتمييز فهو كاتب الإنجيل. وهذا ما أخذه كثير من الشراح لإثبات أن كاتب الإنجيل الرابع هو يوحنا. 
‏هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للئور: 
‏"هذا" كحرف إشارة يفيد في أسلوب القديس يوحنا العودة إلى الشخص بكل صفاته المذكورة، حيث يجعل مجيئه لقصد محدد وهو«الشهادة للنور». وهذا هو محور كل ما سيجيء عن المعمدان في إنجيل يوحنا. ويلاحظ كيف يحصر القديس يوحنا عمل المعمدان في "الشهادة"، ثم كيف يعود ويؤكد حدود هذه الشهادة أيضاً، فهو جاء للشهادة فقط، وشهادته هى للنور فقط. فهو يركز على الشهادة وليس الشاهد نفسه. 
‏وهنا يتبادر إل ذهن القارىء سؤال: ولماذا هذا التحديد والحصر والقصر؟؟ 
‏للرد نقول: إن عاملين أحدها إيجابي والأخر سلبي كانا يتحكمان في الحديث عن المعمدان بالنسبة لإنجيل يوحنا وخاصة في زمن كتابته: 
‏العامل الاول الإيجابي: هو أهية شهادة المعمدان القصوى بالنسبة للانجيل كونه ممثلاً للعهد القديم بأنبيائه والمعاصر للمسيح, علماً بأن الشهادة تحتل في إنجيل يوحنا مركزاً هاماً. 
(وترد فيه 14 مرة، في حين ترد في إنجيل مرقس 3 ‏مرات، وفي إنجيل لوقا مرة واحدة، وتغيب من إنجيل متى تاماً. كما يرد الفعل "يشهد" 33 ‏مرة في إنجيل يوحنا، ولا يرد نهائياً في إنجيل مرقس ويرد مرة واحدة في كل من إنجيلي متى ولوقا). وهكذا يستخدم إنجيل يوحنا الشهادة أكثر من أي سفر آخر في العهد الجديد. 
‏وتوجد في إنجيل يوحنا سبعة أنواع من الشهادات للميسح، منها ثلاثة مختصة بالآقانيم الثلاثة: 
‏شهادة الآب: 31:5 و 34 و37 و 18:8. 
‏شهادة المسيح لنفسه: 14:8 و 18 و 11:3 و 32 و 37:18.
شهادة الروح القدس: 39:5 و 46. 
‏ثم شهادة الآعمال التي يعملها المسيح: 36:5 و 25:10 و11:14 24:15. 
ثم شهادة الأسفار المقدسة: 39:5 و 46 ‏. 
والشاهد السادس هو يوحنا المعمدان. 
أما الشهادة السابعة فهي لمجموعة عديدة من الآشخاص منهم التلاميذ 27:15 و 35:19 و 24:21، ثم السامرية في بكور الرسالة، وكذلك نثنائيل، وبطرس في الختام. كما لا ننسى شهادة توما الفائقة القدر، وشهاد‏ة الآعمى الذي صار بصيراً. 
‏على أن الشهادة كما يقدمها القديس يوحنا فى شخص المعمدان هي بمثابة وضع الرقبة تحت سيف القاتل. فالذي يشهد للمسيح أنه ابن الله كان عليه أولاً أن يفرط في نفسه وفي الحياة, ولذلك تأتي شهادته توكيداً "للحق" الذي كان عنده أعلى قيمة من الحياة. ويسلمنا القديس يوحنا إنجيله محمولاً على رقاب كثيرة أولهم المعمدان. 
العامل الثاني وهو السلبي: لأنه قامت شيعة يهودية نصف مسيحية تتعصب للمعمدان كونه هو المسيح, نسمع عن بدايتها في إنجيل لوقا: "وإذ كان الشعب ينتظر والجميع يفكرون في قلوبهم عن يوحنا لعله المسيح...»» (لو 15:3‏). ثم في سفر الأعمال: "ثم أقبل إلى أفسس يهودي اسمه أبلوس إسكندري الجنس رجل فصيح مقتدر في الكتب. كان هذا خبيرأ في طريق الرب (التنبؤات عن المسيا)، وكان وهو حار بالروح يتكلم ويعلم بتدقيق ما يختص بالرب عاوفاً معمودية يوحنا فقط" (أع 24:18-25)، كذلك: "بولس بعد ما اجتاز في النواحي العالية جاء إلى أفسس، فإذ وجد تلاميذ قال لهم هل قبلتم الروح القدس لما آمنتم. قالوا له ولا سمعنا أنه يوجد الروح القدس. فقال لهم فبماذا اعتمدتم, فقالوا بمعمودية يوحنا. فقال بولس إن يوحنا عمد بمعمودية التوبة قائلآ للشعب أن يؤمنوا بالذي يأتي بعده أي بالمسيح يسوع. فلما سمعوا اعتمدوا باسم الرب يسوع. ولما وضع بولس يديه عليهم حل الروح القدس عليهم فطفقوا يتكلمون بلغات ويتنبأرن. وكان جميع الرجال نحو اثني عشر" (أع 1:19-7) 
‏وفي ختام القرن الأول بلغت هذه الشيعة شأواً كبيراً بلبل الكرازة، هذا مما جعل القديس يوحنا يركز على كون المعمدان جاء للشهادة فقط ليشهد للنور ولم يكن هو النور, واستطرد في توضيح ذلك كلما جاء ذكر المعمدان. 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2017)

*6- كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا. هَذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ​
‏لا يزال التسلسل الإعلاني عن الكلمة يسير في مجراه، من الأزلية عند الله ثم إلى الخلق، ثم إلى الحياة في الناس، وإلى النور. وهنا يبدأ القديس يوحنا ليدخل «بالكلمة«» إل مجال التاريخ ‏الانجيلي. 
‏والملاحظ أن الأناجيل بعد أن استوفت قصة ميلاد المسيح، بدأت على الفور تاريخ الإنجيل بذكر يوحنا المعمدان كبدء للخدمة العملية والكرازة. هذا ما سار عليه القديس يوحنا، إذ بعد أن استوفى استعلان وجود المسيح السابق على ميلاده أي تجسده، بدأ يؤرخ. ولكن أسلوب القديس يوحنا يرتفع دائمأ بالتاريخ إلى ما هو فوق التاريخ. فإن كل كلمة ذكرها عن المعمدان وضعها في القابل لما ذكره عن المسيح، ليجعل المقارنة تنطق بألوهية المسيح. 
فـ كان "إنسان" يقابلها "وكان الكلمة الله" 
ثم «مرسل من الله» يأتي الفعل مبنياً للمجهول بصوم ة تجعل التركيز يقع على الإرسالية في حد ذاتها وعلى هدفها، فهي إرسالية إلهية ولكن المرسل "إنسان اسمه يوحنا". والقديس يوحنا يركز على الإرسالية أنها من الله باعتبار أن هذه الارسالية، وليس شخصه، هي التي تعطي المعمدان أهميته. 
‏«اسمه يوحنا» هنا لو رجعا إلى إنجيل لوقا (59:1-66‏) وقرأنا قصة تسمية يوحنا، نفهم لماذا ركز القديس يوحنا الإنجيلى على هذا الاسم من حيث القصد من التسمية, ثم معنى الاسم. فالقصد في قصة إنجيل لوقا مربوط بعلاقته بمجيء المسيح، والمعنى «الله يتحنن» يشير إلى تحنن الله بإرسال المخلص. فالتسمية والاسم بالنسبة للمعمدان يخدمان الإعلان عن المسيح الكلمة المتجسد. كذلك لا ننسى أن اسم كاتب الإنجيل هو يوحنا. فبالرغم من أن الأناجيل الثلاثة ذكرت المعمد بأسمه "يوحنا" مضافأً إليه لقبه الشهير جداً "المعمدان"، حتى يميزوه عن يوحنا الإنجيلي، إلا أذ يوحنا نفسه لم يذكر لقب المعمدان مكتفياً بيوحنا، لأنه ليس ما يدعو للتمييز فهو كاتب الإنجيل. وهذا ما أخذه كثير من الشراح لإثبات أن كاتب الإنجيل الرابع هو يوحنا. 
‏هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للئور: 
‏"هذا" كحرف إشارة يفيد في أسلوب القديس يوحنا العودة إلى الشخص بكل صفاته المذكورة، حيث يجعل مجيئه لقصد محدد وهو«الشهادة للنور». وهذا هو محور كل ما سيجيء عن المعمدان في إنجيل يوحنا. ويلاحظ كيف يحصر القديس يوحنا عمل المعمدان في "الشهادة"، ثم كيف يعود ويؤكد حدود هذه الشهادة أيضاً، فهو جاء للشهادة فقط، وشهادته هى للنور فقط. فهو يركز على الشهادة وليس الشاهد نفسه. 
‏وهنا يتبادر إل ذهن القارىء سؤال: ولماذا هذا التحديد والحصر والقصر؟؟ 
‏للرد نقول: إن عاملين أحدها إيجابي والأخر سلبي كانا يتحكمان في الحديث عن المعمدان بالنسبة لإنجيل يوحنا وخاصة في زمن كتابته: 
‏العامل الاول الإيجابي: هو أهية شهادة المعمدان القصوى بالنسبة للانجيل كونه ممثلاً للعهد القديم بأنبيائه والمعاصر للمسيح, علماً بأن الشهادة تحتل في إنجيل يوحنا مركزاً هاماً. 
(وترد فيه 14 مرة، في حين ترد في إنجيل مرقس 3 ‏مرات، وفي إنجيل لوقا مرة واحدة، وتغيب من إنجيل متى تاماً. كما يرد الفعل "يشهد" 33 ‏مرة في إنجيل يوحنا، ولا يرد نهائياً في إنجيل مرقس ويرد مرة واحدة في كل من إنجيلي متى ولوقا). وهكذا يستخدم إنجيل يوحنا الشهادة أكثر من أي سفر آخر في العهد الجديد. 
‏وتوجد في إنجيل يوحنا سبعة أنواع من الشهادات للميسح، منها ثلاثة مختصة بالآقانيم الثلاثة: 
‏شهادة الآب: 31:5 و 34 و37 و 18:8. 
‏شهادة المسيح لنفسه: 14:8 و 18 و 11:3 و 32 و 37:18.
شهادة الروح القدس: 39:5 و 46. 
‏ثم شهادة الآعمال التي يعملها المسيح: 36:5 و 25:10 و11:14 24:15. 
ثم شهادة الأسفار المقدسة: 39:5 و 46 ‏. 
والشاهد السادس هو يوحنا المعمدان. 
أما الشهادة السابعة فهي لمجموعة عديدة من الآشخاص منهم التلاميذ 27:15 و 35:19 و 24:21، ثم السامرية في بكور الرسالة، وكذلك نثنائيل، وبطرس في الختام. كما لا ننسى شهادة توما الفائقة القدر، وشهاد‏ة الآعمى الذي صار بصيراً. 
‏على أن الشهادة كما يقدمها القديس يوحنا فى شخص المعمدان هي بمثابة وضع الرقبة تحت سيف القاتل. فالذي يشهد للمسيح أنه ابن الله كان عليه أولاً أن يفرط في نفسه وفي الحياة, ولذلك تأتي شهادته توكيداً "للحق" الذي كان عنده أعلى قيمة من الحياة. ويسلمنا القديس يوحنا إنجيله محمولاً على رقاب كثيرة أولهم المعمدان. 
العامل الثاني وهو السلبي: لأنه قامت شيعة يهودية نصف مسيحية تتعصب للمعمدان كونه هو المسيح, نسمع عن بدايتها في إنجيل لوقا: "وإذ كان الشعب ينتظر والجميع يفكرون في قلوبهم عن يوحنا لعله المسيح...»» (لو 15:3‏). ثم في سفر الأعمال: "ثم أقبل إلى أفسس يهودي اسمه أبلوس إسكندري الجنس رجل فصيح مقتدر في الكتب. كان هذا خبيرأ في طريق الرب (التنبؤات عن المسيا)، وكان وهو حار بالروح يتكلم ويعلم بتدقيق ما يختص بالرب عاوفاً معمودية يوحنا فقط" (أع 24:18-25)، كذلك: "بولس بعد ما اجتاز في النواحي العالية جاء إلى أفسس، فإذ وجد تلاميذ قال لهم هل قبلتم الروح القدس لما آمنتم. قالوا له ولا سمعنا أنه يوجد الروح القدس. فقال لهم فبماذا اعتمدتم, فقالوا بمعمودية يوحنا. فقال بولس إن يوحنا عمد بمعمودية التوبة قائلآ للشعب أن يؤمنوا بالذي يأتي بعده أي بالمسيح يسوع. فلما سمعوا اعتمدوا باسم الرب يسوع. ولما وضع بولس يديه عليهم حل الروح القدس عليهم فطفقوا يتكلمون بلغات ويتنبأرن. وكان جميع الرجال نحو اثني عشر" (أع 1:19-7) 
‏وفي ختام القرن الأول بلغت هذه الشيعة شأواً كبيراً بلبل الكرازة، هذا مما جعل القديس يوحنا يركز على كون المعمدان جاء للشهادة فقط ليشهد للنور ولم يكن هو النور, واستطرد في توضيح ذلك كلما جاء ذكر المعمدان. 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2017)

*"جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور": 
‏على ضو ما قيل عن المعمدان نفهم لماذا يقصر القديس يوحنا مجيء المعمدان للشهادة فقط ، حتى إنه لا يذكر معمودية المسيح تحت يد المعمدان، وذلك عن قصد, لأنه يبدو أن هذه أخذت خطأ لتضيف من قدر عظمة المعمدان لا لتضيف من قدر تواضع الرب. كما أن القديس يوحنا يوضح في النهاية ومن فم المعمدان أنه حتى وان كان قد أرسله الله ليعمد, فهذا لكي يظهر المسيح لإسرائيل. 
ولا يتبادر إلى الذهن أن القديس يوحنا كان ينتقص من شخصية المعمدان في شيء، بل أعطاه صفات مكرمة "مُرسل من الله" و "صديق العريس"، وسجل له أعظم شهادة للمسيح جاءت عل لسان إنسان: «وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أذ هذا هو ابن الله» (يو34:1)؛ « هوذا حمل الله» (يو 36:1) 
"ليشهد للنور": 
‏شهادة المعمدان للنور في عُرف القديس يوحنا لا تزال محصورة في مفهوم "نور الكلمة", إذ لم يذكر التجسد بعد. فالمعمدان يحمل رسالتين: 
الرسالة الاولى: تختص بالأنبياء، إذ لا ينبغي أن ننسى أنه حامل لروح إيليا عظيم الأنبياء الذي أغلق السموات وفتحها بكلمة، والوحيد من بين كافة الأنبياء الذي ارتفع حياً إلى السماء عياناً في مركبة نارية وخيول نارية. والمسيح يشهد للمعمدان أنه فعلاً كان إيليا، مرة تلميحاً ومرة تصريحاً: «بل ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا، أنبياً؟ نعم أقول لكم وأفضل من نبي. هذا هو الذي كُتب عنه "ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيى، طريقك قدامك. لأني أقول لكم إنه بين المولودين من النساء نبي أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان ولكن الأصغر في ملكوت الله أعظم منه» (لو26:7-28) 
‏وهذا الملاك الذى يقول عنه المسيح هنا هو وارد فى سفر ملا‏خى النبى آخر أسفار العهد القديم، ووارد على صورتين، إحداهما فى هذه الصورة في (ملاخي 1:3)، والصورة الأخرى "‏هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب, اليوم العظيم والمخوف.» (ملاخى 5:4) 
أما المرة الاخرى التي صرح فيها المسيح أن المعمدان هو هو إيليا فجاءت هكذا: «ومن أيام يوحنا المعمدان إلى الآن ملكوت السموات يُغصب والغاصبون يختطفونه. لأن جيع الأنبياء والناموس إلى يوحنا تنبأوا, وإن أردتم أن تقبلوا فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي, من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع» (مت 12:11-15). 
‏ومرة أخرى أكثر وضوحاً: "وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولاً. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتي أولاً ويرد كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم إن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا. كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم. حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان" (مت 10:17-13). 
‏إذن، فالمعمدان يتكلم ويشهد للنور بروح إيليا كمن يمثل العهد القديم بكل أنواره وأمجاده وشجاعته. فلما انتقل القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي من إضاءة النور العامة للانسان عامة "فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس"، و«النور أضاء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه» في مفهومها العام أيضأ، أراد أن يخطو أول خطوة في وصف إضاءة النور الخاصة والأكثر إستعلاناً لشعب خاص, وذلك بواسطة الأنبياء، فقدم القديس يوحنا شخص المعمدان كمن يمثل النبوة في مجملها وفي أشد لمعانها «نبي وأعظم من نبي» , «وليس من بين المولودين من النساء من هو أعظم منه». 
الرسالة الثانية للمعمدان تختص بأنه هو السابق الصابغ الذي جاء ليعد طريق الرب، أي يمهد للنور، وليس الشاهد فقط بل والمشاهد أيضاً. وهذا أعطاه أن يكون «أعظم من نبي»، فهو صديق العريس أو «اشبينه», له الكرامة الاولى في حفلة ظهور العريس. ولكن الخطأ المريع أن يٌظن أنه العريس، وهو مجرد مصباح أضاء في آخر الليل في مطلع الفجر حتى خرجت الشمس من حجابها، وحينئذ جيد أن يُطفأ المصباح: «فرحي هذا قد كمل. ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص.»(يو 29:3-30) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2017)

*"جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور": 
‏على ضو ما قيل عن المعمدان نفهم لماذا يقصر القديس يوحنا مجيء المعمدان للشهادة فقط ، حتى إنه لا يذكر معمودية المسيح تحت يد المعمدان، وذلك عن قصد, لأنه يبدو أن هذه أخذت خطأ لتضيف من قدر عظمة المعمدان لا لتضيف من قدر تواضع الرب. كما أن القديس يوحنا يوضح في النهاية ومن فم المعمدان أنه حتى وان كان قد أرسله الله ليعمد, فهذا لكي يظهر المسيح لإسرائيل. 
ولا يتبادر إلى الذهن أن القديس يوحنا كان ينتقص من شخصية المعمدان في شيء، بل أعطاه صفات مكرمة "مُرسل من الله" و "صديق العريس"، وسجل له أعظم شهادة للمسيح جاءت عل لسان إنسان: «وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أذ هذا هو ابن الله» (يو34:1)؛ « هوذا حمل الله» (يو 36:1) 
"ليشهد للنور": 
‏شهادة المعمدان للنور في عُرف القديس يوحنا لا تزال محصورة في مفهوم "نور الكلمة", إذ لم يذكر التجسد بعد. فالمعمدان يحمل رسالتين: 
الرسالة الاولى: تختص بالأنبياء، إذ لا ينبغي أن ننسى أنه حامل لروح إيليا عظيم الأنبياء الذي أغلق السموات وفتحها بكلمة، والوحيد من بين كافة الأنبياء الذي ارتفع حياً إلى السماء عياناً في مركبة نارية وخيول نارية. والمسيح يشهد للمعمدان أنه فعلاً كان إيليا، مرة تلميحاً ومرة تصريحاً: «بل ماذا خرجتم لتنظروا، أنبياً؟ نعم أقول لكم وأفضل من نبي. هذا هو الذي كُتب عنه "ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيى، طريقك قدامك. لأني أقول لكم إنه بين المولودين من النساء نبي أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان ولكن الأصغر في ملكوت الله أعظم منه» (لو26:7-28) 
‏وهذا الملاك الذى يقول عنه المسيح هنا هو وارد فى سفر ملا‏خى النبى آخر أسفار العهد القديم، ووارد على صورتين، إحداهما فى هذه الصورة في (ملاخي 1:3)، والصورة الأخرى "‏هأنذا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب, اليوم العظيم والمخوف.» (ملاخى 5:4) 
أما المرة الاخرى التي صرح فيها المسيح أن المعمدان هو هو إيليا فجاءت هكذا: «ومن أيام يوحنا المعمدان إلى الآن ملكوت السموات يُغصب والغاصبون يختطفونه. لأن جيع الأنبياء والناموس إلى يوحنا تنبأوا, وإن أردتم أن تقبلوا فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي, من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع» (مت 12:11-15). 
‏ومرة أخرى أكثر وضوحاً: "وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولاً. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتي أولاً ويرد كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم إن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا. كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم. حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان" (مت 10:17-13). 
‏إذن، فالمعمدان يتكلم ويشهد للنور بروح إيليا كمن يمثل العهد القديم بكل أنواره وأمجاده وشجاعته. فلما انتقل القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي من إضاءة النور العامة للانسان عامة "فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس"، و«النور أضاء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه» في مفهومها العام أيضأ، أراد أن يخطو أول خطوة في وصف إضاءة النور الخاصة والأكثر إستعلاناً لشعب خاص, وذلك بواسطة الأنبياء، فقدم القديس يوحنا شخص المعمدان كمن يمثل النبوة في مجملها وفي أشد لمعانها «نبي وأعظم من نبي» , «وليس من بين المولودين من النساء من هو أعظم منه». 
الرسالة الثانية للمعمدان تختص بأنه هو السابق الصابغ الذي جاء ليعد طريق الرب، أي يمهد للنور، وليس الشاهد فقط بل والمشاهد أيضاً. وهذا أعطاه أن يكون «أعظم من نبي»، فهو صديق العريس أو «اشبينه», له الكرامة الاولى في حفلة ظهور العريس. ولكن الخطأ المريع أن يٌظن أنه العريس، وهو مجرد مصباح أضاء في آخر الليل في مطلع الفجر حتى خرجت الشمس من حجابها، وحينئذ جيد أن يُطفأ المصباح: «فرحي هذا قد كمل. ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص.»(يو 29:3-30) 

يتبع
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2017)

*«لكي يؤمن الكل بواسطته» 
هذه الجملة مرتبطة بسابقتها ومتوقفة عليها، فهو جاء "ليشهد للنور"، "ليؤمن الكل" وهنا تكون الشهادة هى السبب المفروض لإيمان "الكل", حيث الشهادة ستتضح بعد ذلك أنها شهادة من رأى وسمع: «وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله" (يو 34:1). 
و«الكل» هنا تمتد لتشمل الشعب المرسل إليه وكل من تبلغه الشهادة هذه على مدى الدهور، لأن هذه كانت دائماً هي روح الأنبياء في رؤيتهم وشهادتهم للمسيا النور القادم: "نوراُ للامم ومجدا لشعب إسرائيل". ولذلك يكون في كلمة «الكل» انفتاح الدعوة الجديدة على العالم أجمع بكل وضوح. ولكن للقديس يوحنا تلميح لا يُخطىء في قوله «الكل» فهو يستثني "البعض" الذين آمنوا بالمعمدان كونه المسيا الآتى وكانوا قلة ضالة. 
«لم يكن هو النور, بل ليشهد للنور»: 
‏لو لم يكن قد أخطأ الناس في تقييم المعمدان ما اضطر القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي أذ يبرز» في هذه المقارنة الأليمة. ولكن أليس القديس يوحنا نفسه هو التلميذ السابق للمعمدان؟ ومن شهادة المعمدان للنور الحقيقي نقل يوحنا تلمذته من المعمدان للمسيح؟ (يو 35:1-39). فالأن هو أقدر من يقيم نور المعمدان عل نور المسيح. 
وفي الحقيقة فإن النور لا يحتاج إلى شهادة بل رؤيا، ولكن لأن الناس أصبحت لا ترى، لزمت الشهادة. فشهادة المعمدان شهادة راء بالدرجة الاولى. المعمدان رأى النور فانعكس النور عليه فاستضاءه فأخطأ الناس الرؤيا وحسبوه هو النور، ولكنه انعكاس النور ليس إلا: كمصباح استمد نوره من يد النور. والمصباح لا يضيء إلا في «موضع» مظلم في غياب النور، شأنه شأن كل نبوة: «وعندنا الكلمة النبوية, وهي أثبت, التي تفعلون حسناً إن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مظلم إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصبح في قلوبكم» (2بط 19:1)، "أنا يسوع أرسلت ملاكي لأشهد لكم بهذه الأمور عن الكنائس. أنا أصل وذرية داود كوكب الصبح المنير" (رؤ16:22) 
‏ولما فتح القديس زكريا الكاهن فمه ليتنبأ ساعة ميلاد المعمدان وصف هذا المنظر عينه: «وامتلأ زكريا أبوه من الروح القدس وتنبآ قائلآ: ... وأنت أيها الصبي نبي العلي تدعى لأنك تتقدم أمام وجه الرب لتعد طرقه. لتعطي شعبه معرفة الخلاص بمغفرة خطاياهم. بأحشاء رحمة إلهنا التي بها افتقدنا المُشرق من العلاء ليضىء على الجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت لكي يهدي أقدامنا في طريق السلام.» (لو 67:1-79)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 مارس 2017)

*9- كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.​
‏عودة مرة أخرى إلى حركة النور الدائمة والمستمرة نحو التجسد: أولاً البدء والآزلية حيث "الكلمة"، ثم إلى الخلق، ثم إلى الحياة واستعلانه "نور الناس"، ثم إلى العمل الدائب ضد الظمة في كل مجالاتها، ثم توقف للشهادة للنور والتعرف به باعتباره النور الوحيد الكامل والدائم والمستمر. ثم استعلان صفته هنا لأول مرة بأنه هو "النور الحقيقي". 
‏
والحقيقي هنا لا تفيد أكثر من أنه هو وحده الذي يكشف الحق الكلي، وأنه هو الحقيقي وغيره غير كامل وغير دائم وغير مستمر. وهذا الاصطلاح يُستخدم في إنجيل يوحنا كثيراً, مثل الخبز «الحقيقي» النازل من السماء، والكرمة «الحقيقية» حيث الآب هو الكرام!! والساجدون «الحقيقيون» الذين يسجدون بالروح والحق. و«أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته» (يو 3:17). والحقيقي هو ما يمت إلى «الحق». 
‏
فإن كان المعمدان "نوراً" فهو ليس "النور الحقيقي", ولكنه نور عل مستوى المصباح المنار غير الكامل وغير الدائم وغير المستمر. 
‏
وقوله «ينير كل إنسان» لها إفادة كبيرة مترامية الأطراف تعني أنه وهو النور الحقيقي الذي يكشف الله ويعلنه، وليس نوراً أخر ولا واسطة أخرى مهما كانت توصل إلى الل, فهو الواسطة والطريق الوحيد إلى الله. كل من يأتي إلى هذا النور أو كل من أتى إلى هذا النور الحقيقي تنفتح بصيرته ويستعلن الله فيه، أي يرى نفسه أمام الله, أي أمام خالقه ونافخ روحه في أنفه، أي يتعرف على مصدر وجوده وحياته. وليس ذلك فقط بل كل من يدخل في هذا النور الحقيقي، أو يدخل هذا النور الحقيقي إليه, فإنه يرى العالم نفسه رؤية أخرى غير مظهر العالم، يراه في الله ويرى الله فيه ويدرك لاهوته بالمصنوعات التي فيه كما يقول بولس الرسول، أي يرى أصل العالم كما يرى أصل وجوده كإنسان. 
‏
وهكذا بالمقابل، يكون الإنسان الذي لا يأتي إل النور لأن أعماله شريرة، فإنه لا يرى نفسه ‏أمام الله ولا يرى الله في العالم، أي لا يرى الله جملة وتفصيلاً، فيحيا فاقداً رؤية حقيقة نفسه، أي يرى نفسه في الظلام. 
‏
ومن هنا نفهم, تجاوزاً، أن للنور عملاً سلبياً. فهو إذا رفضه إنسان انعمت عيناه. وهذا معنى القول: «أعمى عيونهم وأغلظ قلوبهم» (يو 40:12). وهنا يظهر بوضوح قول المسيح للفريسيين: "لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون" (يو 39:9) 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 مارس 2017)

*"الذى ينير كل إنسان": 

‏لقد سبق القديس يوحنا وأوضح أن «الحياة كانت نور الناس». فالحياة الآبدية التي النور جوهرها، هذا النور الذي يعتبر عمله الآول والآعظم هو الإنفتاح على وعي الإنسان لقبول الحقائق الإلهية، هذه الحياة الأبدية التي كانت في "الكلمة عند الل" والتي صارت عاملة في الخليقة, كان عملها في الإنسان هو سكب النور لتدريب وعي الإنسان. ولكن عاد القديس يوحنا وقال إن الظلمة قد طغت على الإنسان فمنعته من إدراك كنه هذا النور وحقيقته؛ الآمر الذي دعا الله أن يجعل «الكلمة» و«النور» وسيطاً مساعداً هم الأنبياء. ولكنه ينبه أيضأ أن الأنبياء، الذين جاء المعمدان ليمثلهم بروح إيليا وقوته, لم يكونوا هم النور بل مجرد شهود له, مجرد مصابيح مضاءة. ونحن نعلم أيضاً أن شهادتهم لم تُقبل! مما دعا الله أن يجعل « النور» يأخذ طريقه الأخير نحو الإنسان على مستوى التجسد. فالنور الذي ينير كل إنسان بلغ قوته العظمى في المسيح "أنا هو نور العالم" (يو 12:8).

وقول القديس يوحنا أن «النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان» هنا يصف النور الحقيقي من واقح عمله الأساسي وليس من واقع النتائج, فالنتيجة دائمأ جاءت لا تساوي عمل النور وقوته. فالإنسان دائمأ وعلى جميع الآحوال لا يعوزه هذا النور في الإحساس به في القلب والضمير وفي الخليقة من حوله وفي الحياة التي تعج بآيات الله الناطقة بنوره ووجوده؛ ولكن أيضأ فالإنسان دائمأ وعلى جميع الأحوال لم يرتفع لمستوى حب الله وعنايته وفاعلية النور الإلهي العامل فيه ومن حوله. وهذا بالذات كان السبب الذي جعل الله يزيد من استعلان ذاته ويقترب أكثر فأكثر من الإنسان على مدى التاريخ. 

ونلاحظ أن حالة الإستمرار التي أتت بها صيغة الفعل «الذي ينير» تكروت كثيراً في مواضع أخرى مما يكشف عن ديمومة في مقاصد الله منذ البدء، للا ستمرار في الإ تصال بالإنسان بكافة ‏الطرق، فنحن نسمع المسيح يقول: «هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكل مه الإنسان ولا يموت» (يو 5:6). وهذا نفسه وان كان يشير الى التجسد, وكأنه نزول دانم ليمد الإنسان بالحياة الدائمة حتى لا يموت الإنسان، فكم بالحري النور النازل باستمرار: «أنا هو نور العالم» (يو 12:8)، والحياة النازلة: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة» (يو6:14). والحب الئازل: «هكذا أحب الله العالم» (يو 16:3). هكذا يكشف عن تنازل الله المستمر نحو الإنسان حتى "صار جسداً" 

ثم عودة مرة أخرى هنا لتركيز القديس يوحنا على «كل انسان», فإن كان يبدو أمراً صعباً فهم كيفية استنارة «كل إنسان» بـ «الكلمة» عملياً؛ ولكن لينتبه القارىء كيف سيتم هذا رغماً عن كل إنسان، عندما يتجسد الكلمة أخذاً طبيعة كل إنسان أو كل البشرية لنفسه، لا ليضيئها وحسب, بل لتتحد بالنور إتحاداً أزلياُ!! جاعلاً النور بذلك حقاً مشروعاً لكل إنسان بلا تمييز، كل من يؤمن! لأن الإنسان هو من خلقة النور ولأن النور هو أصل خلقة الإنسان!! لذلك حق للمسيح أن يقول: "أنا هو نور العالم" لأنه هو خالقه. كما يحق أن يقال بكل تأكيد أن ««العالم به وله قد خُليق» (كو 16:1). فالكلمة خلق العالم ليتجلى فيه، ولينتهي العالم إليه!! 

"كان أتياً الى العالم": 
‏تقرأها بعض المصادر على أساس أنها صفة «لكل إنسان»، أي "كل إنسان أت إل العالم"؛ ولكن الأصح عند معظم الثقاة أنها خبر للنور الحقيقي: "كان النور الحقيقي أتياً إلى العالم". ومما يرجح هذه القراءة أنه بعد ذلك أتى فعلاً إلى العالم بالتجسد!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 مارس 2017)

*10- كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.​
يلزم أن ننتبه إل الرؤيه المتسعه لمفهوم القديس يوحنا عن الكلمة وعلاقته بالعالم, وذلك بالتفريق بين «كل شيء به كان» ويعني العالم بكل ما فيه، وبين "النور أضاء في الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه" وهنا الظلمة هي ظلمة العالم والإضاءة هي استعلان الله لكل من له إدراك في العالم أي الإنسان، فالعالم هنا هو عالم الإنسان. أما قوله: "كان النور الحقيقي آتيأ إل العالم"، فهنا انتقال أساسي من عمل الكلمة على مستوى الخلق والإضاءة إل عمل الكلمة بالحضور الشخصى للاعلان عن الله. 
ومن ها نفهم قوله "كان في العالم" بمعى أنه كان عاملاً بالإضاءة أي بالاستعلان ‏الإدراكي لكل من له إدراك, كما نفهم "وكون العالم به" بمعنى الخلقة ودوام الخلقة متصلة بخالقها، أما النتيجة الدائمة أو رد فعل العالم، وباستمرار فهو «لم يعرفه العالم». وهنا «لم يعرفه العالم» لا يعني عدم المعرفة بالإستضاءة العامة، ولكن عدم التعرف الشخصي عليه وعدم الاستجابة له أخلاقياً، وبالتالي الوقوف في الظلمة ومع الظلمة ضد الله، لأن عدم الإذعان للنور هو التحرر من سلطانه، وكأن لا خالق له,بل وكأنه هو خالق ذاته أو موجواً من تلقاء ذاته، وهذه هي نظرة الملحدين تماماً ونظرة اللاأدريين ومؤلهي العالم. 
‏وهنا يتضح أيضاً عمق التغير الروحي لثنائية وجود النور والظلمة في لاهوت القديس يوحنا. فالظلمة في العالم أو في الإنسان ليس الله صانعها، بل الإنسان وحده مسئول عن صنعها بنفسه بالسير في الخطية والشر. فالظمة ليست كالنور، فهي ليس لها أصل وجودي كالنور، بل هي من إفرازات التاريخ والسلوك الإنساني. وبكل اختصار تكون الظلمة هي غياب النور، ويكون عمل النور في الإنسان هو العودة إلى الله ، أي الخلاص، وعمل الظمة بالمقابل هو الدينونة، أي الحرمان من الله. وهكذا أيضأ ينقسم العالم في لاهوت القديس يوحنا إلى عالم قابل للنور والخلاص، وهو العالم الذي أحبه الله، وعالم رافض للنور وواقع تحت الرفض والدينونة. وهذا هو الذي حدا بالكلمة أو جعله يتخذ الخطوة الأكثر استعلاناً وهي: المجيء الشخصي . 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 مارس 2017)

*11- إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ.​‏
التدرج السابق في الاستعلان كان يبشر بهذه النتيجة الحتمية, فالعالم من أدم حتى إبراهيم ثم موسى لم يُعدم النور الإلهي، ولم يمتنع عنه صوت الله، ولم يمتنع على الإنسان أن يدعو باسم الرب. فنحن نسمع مبكراً جداً في أيام شيث بن أدم أن في أيامه ابتدأ الإنسان أن يدعو باسم الرب: «ولشيث أيضاً ؤلد ابن فدعا اسمه أنوش, حينئذ ابتدىء أن يدعى باسم الرب» (تك26:4). معنى هذا أن الإنسان كان في هذا الزمان السحيق يعرف الله معرفة شخصية وبالاسم!! 
‏ثم بعد ذلك الزمان بعدة مئات من السنين نسمع بشخصية قديسة على المستوى العملي ارتفع بمعرفة الله والمناداة باسمه إلى مستوى السيرة السماوية والمسيرة العاشقة مع الله, بنوع يفوق تصورنا وكأنها زمالة أو أخوية: «وسار أخنوخ مع الله ولم يوجد لأن الله أخذه» (24:5) 
‏كذلك وبعد ذلك بأزمنة جاء نوح الذي أظلمت الدنيا في أيامه وانحصر النور الالهي عن وعي الإنسان وضميره، وبحسب تعبير الوحي المقدس: "وفسدت الأرض أمام الله وامتلأت الأرض ظلماً... إذ كان كل بشر قد أفسد طريقه عل الأرض" (تك11:6-12). ولكن من بين هؤلاء وُجد نوح البار: «وكان نوح رجلاً باراً كاملاً في أجياله وسار نوح مع الله» (تك9:6). وهكذا وفي وسط الظلام الدامس لم يعدم «الكلمة» إنساناً يشهد للنور ويعيشه فيصبح شفيعاً لمزيد من استمرار ولمزيد من استعلانه وأخيراً «جاء إلى خاصته». 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 مارس 2017)

*«إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله». 

من نشيد موسى النبي الذي قاله للوداع قبل موته نفهم أن الله قسم شعوب الأرض, وجعلها تحت حراسات ربما بعض الملائكة , أما شعب إسرائيل فكان من نصيب الرب يرعاه بنفسه، أو بحسب تعبيره للأنبياء: "إقتناه لنفسه خاصة": «حينما قسم العلّي للأمم، حين فرق بني أدم، نصب تخوماً لشعوب حسب عدد بني إسرائيل (أي كثيرة). إن قسم الرب هو شعبه, يعقوب حبل نصيبه. وجده في أرض قفر وفي خلاء مستوحش خرب. أحاط به ولاحظه وصانه كحدقة عينه. كما يحترك النسر عشه وعلى فراخه يرف ويبسط جناحيه ويأخذها ويحملها على مناكبه، هكذا الرب وحده اقتاده وليس معه إله أجنبي.» (تث 8:32-12) 
ويلزم التفريق بين كلمة «خاصته» الاولى لأنها جاءت بصيغة المحايد (neuer)، أي ليس مذكر ولا مؤنث, أي لا تفيد معنى الإنسان، وهنا ينصب المعنى على الأرض والوطن وعلى البيت, أي بيته وبلده. والمعنى ينحصر في نهاية الأيام وليس منذ إبراهيم أو موسى، بل في ملء الزمان, أي مجيء المسيح. أما كلمة "خاصته" الثانية فجاءت بالمذكر الجمع للعاقل, وهنا ينصب المعنى على الشعب ككل, أي شعبه. وكذلك فإن المعنى ينصب هنا على مجيء المسيا. 
‏وهكذا تفيد هذه الأية أن مجيء الكلمة انحصر انحصاراً هذه المرة في رقعة أرض خاصة وفي شعب مختار خاص دون بقية الأراضي والشعوب, وكأنهما "بيت الله وأهله". 
‏وإليك أيها القارىء من الأيات البينات ما يوضح ذلك: 
تَرَنَّمِي وَافْرَحِي يَا بِنْتَ صِهْيَوْنَ لأَنِّي هَئَنَذَا آتِي وَأَسْكُنُ فِي وَسَطِكِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. فَيَتَّصِلُ أُمَمٌ كَثِيرَةٌ بِالرَّبِّ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَيَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً فَأَسْكُنُ فِي وَسَطِكِ فَتَعْلَمِينَ أَنَّ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكِ. وَالرَّبُّ يَرِثُ يَهُوذَا نَصِيبَهُ فِي الأَرْضِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ وَيَخْتَارُ أُورُشَلِيمَ بَعْدُ. (زك10:2-12)
‏ولكن ليس معنى ذلك أن الشعب المرفوض سابقاً سيمتلك الأرض التي اختارها الرب ليسكن فيها _ في نهاية الأيام_ بل تنص النبوة على أنه بالرغم من أن الرب سيأتي إلى الآرض، خاصته, ويسكن فيها, إلا أن الشعب سيطوح به بعيدا في الامم بسبب رفضه:
لاَ تَفْرَحْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ طَرَباً كَالشُّعُوبِ لأَنَّكَ قَدْ زَنَيْتَ عَنْ إِلَهِكَ. أَحْبَبْتَ الأُجْرَةَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ بَيَادِرِ الْحِنْطَةِ. لاَ يُطْعِمُهُمُ الْبَيْدَرُ وَالْمِعْصَرَةُ وَيَكْذِبُ عَلَيْهِمِ الْمِسْطَارُ. لاَ يَسْكُنُونَ فِي أَرْضِ الرَّبِّ بَلْ يَرْجِعُ أَفْرَايِمُ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَيَأْكُلُونَ النَّجِسَ فِي أَشُّورَ (هو1:9-3)
والسبب يذكره بوضوح إرميا النبي: "وأتيت بكم إلى أرض بساتين لتأكلوا ثمرها وخيرها, فأتيتم ونجستم أرضي وجعلتم ميراثي رجساً" (إر 7:2). والأساس الذي بمقتضاه سكن شعب إسرائيل فلسطين هو أن هذه الأرض ملك للرب وهم غرباء ونزلاء فيها، ليس فيها حق بيع أو شراء!!
«وَالأَرْضُ لاَ تُبَاعُ بَتَّةً لأَنَّ لِيَ الأَرْضَ وَأَنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءُ وَنُزَلاَءُ عِنْدِي.(لا 23:25)
‏أما شعب إسرائيل فاعتبرهم الرب خاصته، أي أهله وشعبه وعبيده الخصوصيين، وكأنه اشتراهم لنفسه، فهم ليسوا أحراراً في أنفسهم: 
لأَنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لِي عَبِيدٌ. هُمْ عَبِيدِي الَّذِينَ أَخْرَجْتُهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ (لا55:25)
فَالآنَ إِنْ سَمِعْتُمْ لِصَوْتِي وَحَفِظْتُمْ عَهْدِي تَكُونُونَ لِي خَاصَّةً مِنْ بَيْنِ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ. فَإِنَّ لِي كُلَّ الأَرْضِ.  6- وَأَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ لِي مَمْلَكَةَ كَهَنَةٍ وَأُمَّةً مُقَدَّسَةً. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْكَلِمَاتُ الَّتِي تُكَلِّمُ بِهَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ». (خر5:19-6)
لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ شَعْبٌ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. إِيَّاكَ قَدِ اخْتَارَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ لِتَكُونَ لهُ شَعْباً أَخَصَّ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الذِينَ عَلى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ. ليْسَ مِنْ كَوْنِكُمْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ سَائِرِ الشُّعُوبِ التَصَقَ الرَّبُّ بِكُمْ وَاخْتَارَكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ أَقَلُّ مِنْ سَائِرِ الشُّعُوبِ (تث 6:7-7)
«أَنْتُمْ أَوْلادٌ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ. لا تَخْمِشُوا أَجْسَامَكُمْ وَلا تَجْعَلُوا قَرْعَةً بَيْنَ أَعْيُنِكُمْ لأَجْلِ مَيِّتٍ. لأَنَّكَ شَعْبٌ مُقَدَّسٌ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ وَقَدِ اخْتَارَكَ الرَّبُّ لِتَكُونَ لهُ شَعْباً خَاصّاً فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الذِينَ عَلى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ. (تث1:14-2)
وَوَاعَدَكَ الرَّبُّ اليَوْمَ أَنْ تَكُونَ لهُ شَعْباً خَاصّاً كَمَا قَال لكَ وَتَحْفَظَ جَمِيعَ وَصَايَاهُ. وَأَنْ يَجْعَلكَ مُسْتَعْلِياً عَلى جَمِيعِ القَبَائِلِ التِي عَمِلهَا فِي الثَّنَاءِ وَالاِسْمِ وَالبَهَاءِ وَأَنْ تَكُونَ شَعْباً مُقَدَّساً لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ كَمَا قَال» (تث18:26-19)
ولكن للأسف لم يحتفظ إسرائيل بلقبه ولا باسمه ولا بحب الله له، ولا كرم اختياره له ولا حافظ على عهده، بل ارتد عن إلهه: « وأعطوا القفا لا الوجه» (إر 24:7). والقول في ذلك كثير جداً يملأ كل أسفار العهد القديم. ولكن أبشع أوصاف الأرتداد جاءت من فم موس نفسه، أي ‏من بكور مسيرة الشعب خلف الل ، ويا للفضيحة:
«اُنْصُتِي أَيَّتُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ فَأَتَكَلمَ وَلتَسْمَعِ الأَرْضُ أَقْوَال فَمِي. يَهْطِلُ كَالمَطَرِ تَعْلِيمِي وَيَقْطُرُ كَالنَّدَى كَلامِي. كَالطَّلِّ عَلى الكَلإِ وَكَالوَابِلِ عَلى العُشْبِ. إِنِّي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ أُنَادِي. أَعْطُوا عَظَمَةً لِإِلهِنَا. هُوَ الصَّخْرُ الكَامِلُ صَنِيعُهُ. إِنَّ جَمِيعَ سُبُلِهِ عَدْلٌ. إِلهُ أَمَانَةٍ لا جَوْرَ فِيهِ. صِدِّيقٌ وَعَادِلٌ هُوَ. «فَسَدُوا تِجَاهَهُ الذِينَ هُمْ عَارٌ وَليْسُوا أَوْلادَهُ جِيلٌ أَعْوَجُ مُلتَوٍ. هَل تُكَافِئُونَ الرَّبَّ بِهَذَا يَا شَعْباً غَبِيّاً غَيْرَ حَكِيمٍ؟ أَليْسَ هُوَ أَبَاكَ وَمُقْتَنِيَكَ هُوَ عَمِلكَ وَأَنْشَأَكَ؟ اُذْكُرْ أَيَّامَ القِدَمِ وَتَأَمَّلُوا سِنِي دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ. اسْأَل أَبَاكَ فَيُخْبِرَكَ وَشُيُوخَكَ فَيَقُولُوا لكَ. «حِينَ قَسَمَ العَلِيُّ لِلأُمَمِ حِينَ فَرَّقَ بَنِي آدَمَ نَصَبَ تُخُوماً لِشُعُوبٍ حَسَبَ عَدَدِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل. إِنَّ قِسْمَ الرَّبِّ هُوَ شَعْبُهُ. يَعْقُوبُ حَبْلُ نَصِيبِهِ. وَجَدَهُ فِي أَرْضِ قَفْرٍ وَفِي خَلاءٍ مُسْتَوْحِشٍ خَرِبٍ. أَحَاطَ بِهِ وَلاحَظَهُ وَصَانَهُ كَحَدَقَةِ عَيْنِهِ. كَمَا يُحَرِّكُ النَّسْرُ عُشَّهُ وَعَلى فِرَاخِهِ يَرِفُّ وَيَبْسُطُ جَنَاحَيْهِ وَيَأْخُذُهَا وَيَحْمِلُهَا عَلى مَنَاكِبِهِ. هَكَذَا الرَّبُّ وَحْدَهُ اقْتَادَهُ وَليْسَ مَعَهُ إِلهٌ أَجْنَبِيٌّ. أَرْكَبَهُ عَلى مُرْتَفَعَاتِ الأَرْضِ فَأَكَل ثِمَارَ الصَّحْرَاءِ وَأَرْضَعَهُ عَسَلاً مِنْ حَجَرٍ وَزَيْتاً مِنْ صَوَّانِ الصَّخْرِ. وَزُبْدَةَ بَقَرٍ وَلبَنَ غَنَمٍ مَعَ شَحْمِ خِرَافٍ وَكِبَاشٍ أَوْلادِ بَاشَانَ وَتُيُوسٍ مَعَ دَسَمِ لُبِّ الحِنْطَةِ وَدَمَ العِنَبِ شَرِبْتَهُ خَمْراً. «فَسَمِنَ يَشُورُونَ وَرَفَسَ. سَمِنْتَ وَغَلُظْتَ وَاكْتَسَيْتَ شَحْماً! فَرَفَضَ الإِلهَ الذِي عَمِلهُ وَغَبِيَ عَنْ صَخْرَةِ خَلاصِهِ. أَغَارُوهُ بِالأَجَانِبِ وَأَغَاظُوهُ بِالأَرْجَاسِ. ذَبَحُوا لأَوْثَانٍ ليْسَتِ اللهَ. لآِلِهَةٍ لمْ يَعْرِفُوهَا أَحْدَاثٍ قَدْ جَاءَتْ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ لمْ يَرْهَبْهَا آبَاؤُكُمْ. الصَّخْرُ الذِي وَلدَكَ تَرَكْتَهُ وَنَسِيتَ اللهَ الذِي أَبْدَأَكَ. «فَرَأَى الرَّبُّ وَرَذَل مِنَ الغَيْظِ بَنِيهِ وَبَنَاتِهِ. وَقَال أَحْجُبُ وَجْهِي عَنْهُمْ وَأَنْظُرُ مَاذَا تَكُونُ آخِرَتُهُمْ. إِنَّهُمْ جِيلٌ مُتَقَلِّبٌ أَوْلادٌ لا أَمَانَةَ فِيهِمْ. هُمْ أَغَارُونِي بِمَا ليْسَ إِلهاً أَغَاظُونِي بِأَبَاطِيلِهِمْ. فَأَنَا أُغِيرُهُمْ بِمَا ليْسَ شَعْباً بِأُمَّةٍ غَبِيَّةٍ أُغِيظُهُمْ. إِنَّهُ قَدِ اشْتَعَلتْ نَارٌ بِغَضَبِي فَتَتَّقِدُ إِلى الهَاوِيَةِ السُّفْلى وَتَأْكُلُ الأَرْضَ وَغَلتَهَا وَتُحْرِقُ أُسُسَ الجِبَالِ. أَجْمَعُ عَليْهِمْ شُرُوراً وَأُنْفِدُ سِهَامِي فِيهِمْ. إِذْ هُمْ خَاوُونَ مِنْ جُوعٍ وَمَنْهُوكُونَ مِنْ حُمَّى وَدَاءٍ سَامٍّ. أُرْسِلُ فِيهِمْ أَنْيَابَ الوُحُوشِ مَعَ حُمَةِ زَوَاحِفِ الأَرْضِ. مِنْ خَارِجٍ السَّيْفُ يُثْكِلُ وَمِنْ دَاخِلِ الخُدُورِ الرُّعْبَةُ. الفَتَى مَعَ الفَتَاةِ وَالرَّضِيعُ مَعَ الأَشْيَبِ. قُلتُ أُبَدِّدُهُمْ إِلى الزَّوَايَا وَأُبَطِّلُ مِنَ النَّاسِ ذِكْرَهُمْ. لوْ لمْ أَخَفْ مِنْ إِغَاظَةِ العَدُوِّ مِنْ أَنْ يُنْكِرَ أَضْدَادُهُمْ مِنْ أَنْ يَقُولُوا: يَدُنَا ارْتَفَعَتْ وَليْسَ الرَّبُّ فَعَل كُل هَذِهِ. «إِنَّهُمْ أُمَّةٌ عَدِيمَةُ الرَّأْيِ وَلا بَصِيرَةَ فِيهِمْ (غياب نور الكلمة). لوْ عَقَلُوا لفَطِنُوا بِهَذِهِ وَتَأَمَّلُوا آخِرَتَهُمْ. كَيْفَ يَطْرُدُ وَاحِدٌ أَلفاً وَيَهْزِمُ اثْنَانِ رَبْوَةً لوْلا أَنَّ صَخْرَهُمْ بَاعَهُمْ وَالرَّبَّ سَلمَهُمْ؟ لأَنَّهُ ليْسَ كَصَخْرِنَا صَخْرُهُمْ وَلوْ كَانَ أَعْدَاؤُنَا حَاكِمِينَ. لأَنَّ مِنْ جَفْنَةِ سَدُومَ جَفْنَتَهُمْ وَمِنْ كُرُومِ عَمُورَةَ. عِنَبُهُمْ عِنَبُ سُمٍّ وَلهُمْ عَنَاقِيدُ مَرَارَةٍ. خَمْرُهُمْ حُمَةُ الثَّعَابِينِ وَسِمُّ الأَصْلالِ القَاتِلُ. «أَليْسَ ذَلِكَ مَكْنُوزاً عِنْدِي مَخْتُوماً عَليْهِ فِي خَزَائِنِي؟ لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ وَالجَزَاءُ. فِي وَقْتٍ تَزِلُّ أَقْدَامُهُمْ. إِنَّ يَوْمَ هَلاكِهِمْ قَرِيبٌ وَالمُهَيَّئَاتُ لهُمْ مُسْرِعَةٌ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَدِينُ شَعْبَهُ وَعَلى عَبِيدِهِ يُشْفِقُ. حِينَ يَرَى أَنَّ اليَدَ قَدْ مَضَتْ وَلمْ يَبْقَ مَحْجُوزٌ وَلا مُطْلقٌ. يَقُولُ: أَيْنَ آلِهَتُهُمُ الصَّخْرَةُ التِي التَجَأُوا إِليْهَا. التِي كَانَتْ تَأْكُلُ شَحْمَ ذَبَائِحِهِمْ وَتَشْرَبُ خَمْرَ سَكَائِبِهِمْ؟ لِتَقُمْ وَتُسَاعِدْكُمْ وَتَكُنْ عَليْكُمْ حِمَايَةً. اُنْظُرُوا الآنَ! أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ وَليْسَ إِلهٌ مَعِي. أَنَا أُمِيتُ وَأُحْيِي. سَحَقْتُ وَإِنِّي أَشْفِي وَليْسَ مِنْ يَدِي مُخَلِّصٌ. إِنِّي أَرْفَعُ إِلى السَّمَاءِ يَدِي وَأَقُولُ: حَيٌّ أَنَا إِلى الأَبَدِ. إِذَا سَنَنْتُ سَيْفِي البَارِقَ وَأَمْسَكَتْ بِالقَضَاءِ يَدِي أَرُدُّ نَقْمَةً عَلى أَضْدَادِي وَأُجَازِي مُبْغِضِيَّ. أُسْكِرُ سِهَامِي بِدَمٍ وَيَأْكُلُ سَيْفِي لحْماً. بِدَمِ القَتْلى وَالسَّبَايَا وَمِنْ رُؤُوسِ قُوَّادِ العَدُوِّ. «تَهَللُوا أَيُّهَا الأُمَمُ شَعْبُهُ لأَنَّهُ يَنْتَقِمُ بِدَمِ عَبِيدِهِ وَيَرُدُّ نَقْمَةً عَلى أَضْدَادِهِ وَيَصْفَحُ عَنْ أَرْضِهِ عَنْ شَعْبِهِ». فَأَتَى مُوسَى وَنَطَقَ بِجَمِيعِ كَلِمَاتِ هَذَا النَّشِيدِ فِي مَسَامِعِ الشَّعْبِ هُوَ وَيَشُوعُ بْنُ نُونَ. وَلمَّا فَرَغَ مُوسَى مِنْ مُخَاطَبَةِ جَمِيعِ إِسْرَائِيل بِكُلِّ هَذِهِ الكَلِمَاتِ. قَال لهُمْ: «وَجِّهُوا قُلُوبَكُمْ إِلى جَمِيعِ الكَلِمَاتِ التِي أَنَا أَشْهَدُ عَليْكُمْ بِهَا اليَوْمَ لِكَيْ تُوصُوا بِهَا أَوْلادَكُمْ لِيَحْرِصُوا أَنْ يَعْمَلُوا بِجَمِيعِ كَلِمَاتِ هَذِهِ التَّوْرَاةِ. لأَنَّهَا ليْسَتْ أَمْراً بَاطِلاً عَليْكُمْ بَل هِيَ حَيَاتُكُمْ. وَبِهَذَا الأَمْرِ تُطِيلُونَ الأَيَّامَ عَلى الأَرْضِ التِي أَنْتُمْ عَابِرُونَ الأُرْدُنَّ إِليْهَا لِتَمْتَلِكُوهَا». وَقَال الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى فِي نَفْسِ ذَلِكَ اليَوْمِ: «اِصْعَدْ إِلى جَبَلِ عَبَارِيمَ هَذَا جَبَلِ نَبُو الذِي فِي أَرْضِ مُوآبَ الذِي قُبَالةَ أَرِيحَا وَانْظُرْ أَرْضَ كَنْعَانَ التِي أَنَا أُعْطِيهَا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل مُلكاً. وَمُتْ فِي الجَبَلِ الذِي تَصْعَدُ إِليْهِ وَانْضَمَّ إِلى قَوْمِكَ كَمَا مَاتَ هَارُونُ أَخُوكَ فِي جَبَلِ هُورٍ وَضُمَّ إِلى قَوْمِهِ. لأَنَّكُمَا خُنْتُمَانِي فِي وَسَطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عِنْدَ مَاءِ مَرِيبَةِ قَادِشَ فِي بَرِّيَّةِ صِينٍ إِذْ لمْ تُقَدِّسَانِي فِي وَسَطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل. فَإِنَّكَ تَنْظُرُ الأَرْضَ مِنْ قُبَالتِهَا وَلكِنَّكَ لا تَدْخُلُ إِلى هُنَاكَ إِلى الأَرْضِ التِي أَنَا أُعْطِيهَا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيل» (تث1:32-52)

يتبع
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 مارس 2017)

*واضح أن أعمال الشعب الشريرة وأخصها الزنا وعبادة الأصنام التي أغرم بها الشعب, وأحياناً كثيرة كان ذلك بقيادة ملوكهم، هذه الأعمال الشريرة حجبت وجه الله. وهذا معناه المباشر توقف عمل «‏نور الكلمة» وحجز المعرفة والرأي الصواب والفهم والمشورة الحسنة عنهم، وذلك حتى لا يلوثوا اسم الله وكرامته ويخلطوا بين عمل الشر وعمل الله. وهذا بدوره مما حدا بالله، أو جعله يتقدم خطوة أكثر في الاستعلان عن نفسه بمجيء «الكلمة» مجيئاً منظوراً, حتى يتسنى لله أن يتكلم مع خاصته مباشرة دون وسيط أو نبي: "الله بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع ‏وطرق كثيرة ، كلمنا في هذه الايام الأخيرة في ابنه... " (عب1:1-2) 
ولكن كان لا يزال غضب الله على الشعب، الذي فسد بقيادة رؤسائه، قائما. بمعنى أنه كان قد حجب وجهه عنهم وانقطع عنهم عمل «نور الكلمة» كما سبق، فكان من الصعب على الشعب المنغمس في الشر مع رؤسائه ومعلميه أن يتعرف على المسيا الذي أتى, أي «الكلمة» الذي جاء بنفسه. وهذا يصفه القديس يوحنا في إنجيله في الأصحاح الثانى عشر ولكن بصورة جمع فيها انقطاع النور الالهي منذ القدم عن الشعب المرتد عن الله مع عدم إيمانهم بالمسيا, أي «الكلمة» عندما ظهر، ‏أي المسيح الذي جاء إليهم, هكذا: وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ صَنَعَ أَمَامَهُمْ آيَاتٍ هَذَا عَدَدُهَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ. لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟» لِهَذَا لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا. لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ قَالَ أَيْضاً: «قَدْ أَعْمَى عُيُونَهُمْ وَأَغْلَظَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِئَلَّا يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَشْعُرُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ». قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ هَذَا حِينَ رَأَى مَجْدَهُ وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهُ. (يو37:12-41).
والأن إلى إشعياء لندرس هذا الوضع الخطير: 
فِي سَنَةِ وَفَاةِ عُزِّيَّا الْمَلِكِ رَأَيْتُ السَّيِّدَ جَالِساً عَلَى كُرْسِيٍّ عَالٍ وَمُرْتَفِعٍ وَأَذْيَالُهُ تَمْلَأُ الْهَيْكَلَ. السَّرَافِيمُ وَاقِفُونَ فَوْقَهُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ سِتَّةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ. بِاثْنَيْنِ يُغَطِّي وَجْهَهُ وَبِاثْنَيْنِ يُغَطِّي رِجْلَيْهِ وَبَاثْنَيْنِ يَطِيرُ. وَهَذَا نَادَى ذَاكَ: «قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ قُدُّوسٌ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. مَجْدُهُ مِلْءُ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ». فَاهْتَزَّتْ أَسَاسَاتُ الْعَتَبِ مِنْ صَوْتِ الصَّارِخِ وَامْتَلَأَ الْبَيْتُ دُخَاناً. فَقُلْتُ: «وَيْلٌ لِي! إِنِّي هَلَكْتُ لأَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ نَجِسُ الشَّفَتَيْنِ وَأَنَا سَاكِنٌ بَيْنَ شَعْبٍ نَجِسِ الشَّفَتَيْنِ لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ رَأَتَا الْمَلِكَ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ». فَطَارَ إِلَيَّ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ السَّرَافِيمِ وَبِيَدِهِ جَمْرَةٌ قَدْ أَخَذَهَا بِمِلْقَطٍ مِنْ عَلَى الْمَذْبَحِ. وَمَسَّ بِهَا فَمِي وَقَالَ: «إِنَّ هَذِهِ قَدْ مَسَّتْ شَفَتَيْكَ فَانْتُزِعَ إِثْمُكَ وَكُفِّرَ عَنْ خَطِيَّتِكَ». ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ السَّيِّدِ: «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟» فَأَجَبْتُ: «هَئَنَذَا أَرْسِلْنِي». فَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ وَقُلْ لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ: اسْمَعُوا سَمْعاً وَلاَ تَفْهَمُوا وَأَبْصِرُوا إِبْصَاراً وَلاَ تَعْرِفُوا. غَلِّظْ قَلْبَ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ وَثَقِّلْ أُذُنَيْهِ وَاطْمُسْ عَيْنَيْهِ لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرَ بِعَيْنَيْهِ وَيَسْمَعَ بِأُذُنَيْهِ وَيَفْهَمْ بِقَلْبِهِ وَيَرْجِعَ فَيُشْفَى» (إش 1:6-10)
يلاحظ القارىء أن رسالة إشعياء النبي بدأت برؤية «يهوة»، كما يُعبر عنه بالملك رب الجنود، وهو هو "الكلمة" أي المسيا بحسب المظهر، ولكن في ملء مجده الذي اعتبره إشعياء أنه هو يهوه "الله". لذلك قال ويل لى لأني رأيت الله، فسوف أموت، ولكن حدثت عملية تطهير لتجعل لإشعياء النبي قوة أو قدرة على رؤية «مجد الله» دون أن يموت. واستلم إشعياء الرسالة من "يهو" الذي هو "الكلمة المترائي في مجده". وهذه الرسالة هى بعيها نص النبوة عما سيحدث عند ظهور المسيا، أي الكلمة، بشخصه، أي المسيح. فإنهم لن يصدقوه ولن يتعرفوا عليه. ثم شرح "يهو", أي "الكلمة" الجالس عل عرش مجده، شرح لإشعياء سر عدم إيمان هذا الشعب، ومضمون هذا السر وهو أنه بسبب سيرة هذا الشعب الفاسدة بقيادة رؤسائه الفاسدين، وبسبب عدم إيمانهم بالله، وارتدادهم كل الأجيال السالفة عن عبادة الله، وإمعانهم في عمل الشر وأقبحها الزنا وعبادة الأصنام، فإن الله قد حجب وجهه عنهم، بمعنى أنه قطع عنهم «نور الكلمة»، فامتنعت عنهم المعرفة وانطمست البصيرة وانحجبت رؤية الحق، وهذا قد صنعه الله منذ القدم واستمرفي عقوبته عن قصد؛ حتى إذا ظهر المسيا "الكلمة" لا يتعرفون عليه فلا يرجعوا إليه، فلا يُشفوا، وذلك حتى لا يستمرون في الجمع بين الإفتخار بالله والإمعان في الشر فيلوثون رسالة المسيح.
ويلاحظ أن الذي رآه إشعياء أنه ديهوه»» الملك رب الجنود قال عنه القديس يوحنا أنه هو هو المسيح: «قال هذا إشعياء عدما رأى مجده (مجد المسيح) وتكلم عنه.» (يو41:12) 
الأن فهمنا معنى "جاء إلى خاصته"، أي جاء إلى وطنه وبيته، وإلى "خاصته" أي إلى شعبه الأخصاء جداً دون جميع شعوب العالم, فلم يقبلوه. والأمر المذهل والمفزع أن الرفض كان عنيفاً إجماعياً، رؤساء كهنة وكتبة وفريسيين ورؤساء شعب وكل الشعب المضلل وحتى بعض التلاميذ، بلا أي تعقل بل بلا أي سبب: « لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَعْمَالاً لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ رَأَوْا وَأَبْغَضُونِي أَنَا وَأَبِي. لَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. (يو 24:15-25)
أما المكتوب في الناموس الذي يشير إليه المسيح فهو مز 19:35 ومز4:69 
لاَ يَشْمَتْ بِي الَّذِينَ هُمْ أَعْدَائِي بَاطِلاً وَلاَ يَتَغَامَزْ بِالْعَيْنِ الَّذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَنِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. (مز 19:35)
أَكْثَرُ مِنْ شَعْرِ رَأْسِي الَّذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَنِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. اعْتَزَّ مُسْتَهْلِكِيَّ أَعْدَائِي ظُلْماً. حِينَئِذٍ رَدَدْتُ الَّذِي لَمْ أَخْطَفْهُ. (مز 4:69)
لقد احتار بيلاطس فيهم حينما أخذ يتلفت يمينا ويساراً يستجدي من يساعده في إطلاق سراحه، سواء من الرؤساء أو حتى من الشعب الذي التجأ إليه متوسلاً أن يختاره عوض باراباس، ولكن بح صوته بلا نتيجة فحكم على أساس كلمتهم: «دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا»!! (مت25:27‏) وكأنما قد حوصر النور إذ «لم يعرفه العالم». وهوذا الآن حتى خاصته أبغضوه ولم يقبلوه، الذين أعدهم خصيصاً بنفسه لنفسه منذ الدهر إعداداً متعدد النواحي، وأغدق عليهم إغداقأ ليس له من مزيد، في الأرض والمطر والزرع والضرع والبركات، مع العلم والمعرفة والمشورة، وكلمهم بالأنبياء مبكراً ومؤخراً، وجهزهم أحسن تجهيز إذ قدسهم وقدس أرضهم وأقام مقدسه في وسطهم، وبعد كل ذلك ليس فقط لم يقبلوه بل وأبغضوه, وبلا سبب، أو ربما بسبب أنهم أحبوا الظلمة أكثر من النور. 
"جاء": ‏هنا نجد أن «الكلمة» يتخطى كل حدود العمل من على بعد, ويأتي بنفسه مجيئاً محدداً واضح المعالم مرئيا ومسموعأ مشاهداً وملموساً، مجيئاً توج به كل طرق استعلانالله الاولى جميعا سواء في العالم ككل أو حتى إسرائيل بكل تاريخها القديم. ولكنه مجيء كان في مرحلته الاولى إلى خاصته: «لم أرسل إلا إل خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة» (مت 24:15) 
ولكن هذا المجيء لما بلغ أقصاه في الاستعلان لخاصته، كما بلغ أقصاه في الرفض, وانتهى الاستعلان وانتهى الرفض على أيدي خاصته بالصلب، استعلن هو هو بذالله, أي هذا المجيء المقدس والمبارك, على مستوى العالم كله والبشرية جمعاء وذلك لما "الكلمة صار جسداً". 
وبذلك يتضح تماماً من تدرج القديس يوحنا في الكشف عن تدرج الاستعلان الذي مارسه «الكلمة» في ذالله بالتجسد أنه تم بالفعل على مرحلتين أو على وجهين: 
المرحلة الاولى أو الوجه الاول: باعتباره «المسيا» قمة الاستعلان أو الاستعلانات التي أتمها مع شعبه المقدس إسرائيل لكشف خطة الفداء لشعبه والخلاص حسب وعده. 
والمرحلة الثانية أو الوجه الثاني: باعتباره «الكلمة صار جسداً» , «كنور للأمم» وفداء وخلاصاً إلى أقصى الأرض. 
‏في المرحلة الاول واجه من خاصته نكوصاً شعبياً منقطع النظير كسيد مرفوض، مع الصليب، وسقوط الأمة! 
وفي المرحلة الثانية قوبل قبولاً فرديا كرب لمجد الآب, امتد، ولا يزال يمتد، إلى أقص الآرض وأقصى الزمن. 
لأنه لو يلاحظ القارىء، يكتشف أن الكنيسة المسيحية لم ترث الكنيس اليهودي بناموسه وبقوانينه وتراثه, ولا قامت الكنيسة المسيحية على أنقاض الهيكل المهدوم، لأن الكنيسة المسيحية هي «الهيكل الجديد», «المسيح نفسه», مشتهى كل الدهور: «فنحن من لحمه ومن عظامه» (أف30:5‏)، «وبيته نحن» (عب6:3‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 مارس 2017)

*12- وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ.
​لقد جاء إل خاصته كوطن فلم يجد له مكاناً، وجاء إل خاصته كأمة فلم تقبله، ولكن كان لا بد من شهود، فالله لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد. فإزاء رفض الأمة تقدم أفراد، وبصفتهم الشخصية آمنوا به وقبلوه، لا كيهود بل كمسيحيين!! طُردوا من المجمع والهيكل كوثنيين، ليفتحوا الطريق أمام كل الأمم! فقدوا البنوية لموسى وإبراهيم، فصاروا محسوبين على مستوى شعوب الدنيا، فأعطاهم الله وأعطى معهم كل شعوب الدنيا حق البنوية منه وله رأساً، ليكونوا رؤوسا لشعب جديد: «انت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي» (مت18:16)، «شعب اقتناء» (انتساب لله) (1بط9:2 ‏)، «شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية» (2بط4:1)، بامتياز حق التبني لله مباشر يولدون له، من رحم نعمته، مقدسين، ومختومين بختم روح الله كأعضاء أحياء في جسد ابنه كما «من لحمه ومن عظامه» (أف30:5)، عوض ختان اللحم وتسجيل الاسم في سجلات المولودين من دم إبراهيم. 
‏إن الإمتياز الكبير المجاني الذي أعطاه الله في البدء لإسرائيل في حدود الخصوصية المنحصرة في جنس وشعب محدد: "فتقول لفرعون هكذا يقول الرب إسرائيل ابني البكر" (خر 22:4)، «لما كان إسرائيل غلاماً أحببته ومن مصر دعوت ابني» (هو1:11)، هذا الإمتياز الكبير الفريد والمجاني الذي افتتح الله به عهد علاقة حبه مع الإنسان ممثلاً في إسرائيل، أطلقه الآن بلا قيود جنسية أو شعوبية للمؤمنين أفراداً، لأن عهد الله ووعوده كلها بلا ندامة (رو 29:11). وهكذا صار الرسل الآولون النموذج الجديد والكامل للابن الجديد البكر، عوض إسرائيل الأمة التي لم تصن عهد البنوة ولا عهد البكورية. اسمع القديس يعقوب يقول: «شاء فولدنا بـ "كلمة الحق" لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه» (يع18:1) 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 مارس 2017)

*«أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله» 
‏
كان شعب إسرائيل يفتخرعلى السلطان الذي له كشعب مختار من الله على أساس محبة الله لآبائهم الآوائل إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب. وكان هذا السلطان يكتسبه الفرد بالولادة من أب يهودي وأم يهودية، فيرث نصيبه في محبة الله لآبائه. ولكن السلطان الذي أعطاه الله لكل من يقبل المسيح هو سلطان شخصي لا يورث ولا يورّث بحسب الجسد، بل هو إعطاء حق إقامة علاقة بنوية مباشرة مع الله على مستوى علاقة الله مع إسرائيل نفسه وأكثر. لأن إسرائيل أخذ صفة «الابن» كلقب، أما من يقبل يسوع المسيح باعتباره المسيا الموعود فإنه يأخذ حق البنوية من الله رأساً لأنه آمن بالوعد وحكم بصدق الله وأمانته: «الذي يأتي من السماء (المسيح) هو فوق الجميع، وما رآه وسمعه به يشهد وشهادته ليس أحد يقبلها، ومن قبل شهادته فقد ختم أن الله صادق.» (يو 31:3-33) 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء أن الآية لا تقول: «أما الذين قبلوه يصيرون أولاد الله» مباشرة، بل يقول «أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا... »، بمعشى أن قبولهم للنور أي للمسيا حسب الإيمان بالوعد، يضعهم أولاً موضع البنين, أبناء النور, ليصيروا بعد ذلك أولاداً بالحق بمزيد من إيمانهم بالمسيا, وعندنا آية أخرى مطابقة جاءت بالروح على لسان بطرس الرسول توضح أن معرفة المسيح الكاملة تعطي سلطاناً, حسب قدرة الله، ليصير بها من يقبلها شريكاً في الطبيعة الإلهية. " كَمَا أَنَّ قُدْرَتَهُ الإِلَهِيَّةَ قَدْ وَهَبَتْ لَنَا كُلَّ مَا هُوَ لِلْحَيَاةِ وَالتَّقْوَى، بِمَعْرِفَةِ (يسوع المسيح) الَّذِي دَعَانَا بِالْمَجْدِ وَالْفَضِيلَةِ، اللَّذَيْنِ بِهِمَا قَدْ وَهَبَ لَنَا الْمَوَاعِيدَ الْعُظْمَى وَالثَّمِينَةَ لِكَيْ تَصِيرُوا بِهَا شُرَكَاءَ الطَّبِيعَةِ الإِلَهِيَّةِ، هَارِبِينَ مِنَ الْفَسَادِ الَّذِي فِي الْعَالَمِ بِالشَّهْوَةِ." (2بط 3:1-4)
 ‏نفهم من هذا أن عدم قبول خاصته له (للنور) حرمهم في الحال من ( النور)، أي من سلطان البنوية الممنوح لهم كهبة ولقب "إسرائيل البكر"، مما أنشأ حتماً وبالضرورة للذين عرفوه وقبلوه حقاً فى المواعيد العظمى والثمينة أن يصيروا «أولاد الله». 
‏ولكن لا يزال أمام الذين قبلوا, النور, المسيح كأفراد من خاصته أن يتعرفوا أكثر على المسيا الذي قبلوه, فأمامهم مرتفع من الإيمان يتحتم أن يتلقوه: إيمان الصليب وما بعد الصليب، لذلك نحن هنا لا نزال في درجة استعلان ما قبل «الكلمة صار جسداً» مباشرة. 
"أولاد الله" = "آمنوا بالنور لتصيروا أبناء النور" (يو36:12): 
القديس يوحنا لا يستخدم كلمة "ابن" إلا للمسيح فقط، كما يلاحظ أيضاً في أسلوب القديس يوحنا أنه لم يستخدم المفرد من «الأولاد» قط، وكأن في تفكير القديس يوحنا أن التبني هو «شركة طبيعة» تتضح أكثر في قوله: «الذين ؤلدوا» بالجمع، وكأنما يمعن في التفريق بين بنوية شعب إسرائيل وبنوية شعب المسيح، فالاول بالميراث الجسدي والثانية بالميلاد الروحي. 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 مارس 2017)

*«المؤمنون باسمه». 
‏
القديس يوحنا يتقدم في فعل التقدم في الاستعلان من النور إلى المسيا إلى ابن الله ثم إلى رد الفعل الإيجابي من «القبول» إلى «الإيمان«. 
‏وكلمة «المؤمنون» هنا جاءت بحالة قائمة دائمة كرد فعل دائم لاستعلان المسيا أنه ابن الله برسوخ وتأكيد على أساس فريد من المعرفة والوعي للاستعلان الجديد، يقابلها تماماً قول القديس يوحنا في رسالته: «كتبت هذا إليكم أنتم المؤمين باسم ابن الله لكي تعلموا أن لكم حياة أبدية ولكي تؤمنوا باسم ابن الله(1بو13:5 ‏)، وكأنما يود أن يقول لنا: آه لو عرفتم قيمة الإيماذ بابن الله فإنكم سوف تمسكون بالإيمان باسم ابن الله حتى الموت لأنكم ستحيون.
هذه الحالة نسمعها في بكور ظهور المسيا بوضوح من فم نثنائيل، أول الخاصة الذين قبلوه ثم آمنوا به: «يا معلم أنت ابن الله، أنت ملك إسرائيل.» (يو 49:1‏) 
«باسمه»: « الاسم» في لاهوت القديس يوحنا, وبالتالي في لاهوت الكنيسة الاولى وكبار لاهوتييها، هو المُعبر عن الشخص في حالة وجود وتجلي. فالذي يؤمن «باسم» ابن الله لا يعني ذلك أن نبحث عن ما هو اسمه, بل يعني أن هذا الإيمان؛ إيمان ثابت مع تعلق شخصي فيه ثقة وأمانة واتكال, بل فيه بهجة وفرح, لأنه يعبر عن حالة تجلي وحضرر إلهي. فاسم الله من الوجهة الفعلية التصوفية هو الحضرة الذاتية الإلهية عندما ينادي فيها المؤمن الله، كحاضر، ويتكلم معه وهو أمامه. وهذا نجده واضحاً وثابتاً في قول الرب للتلاميذ قبل الصعود: «فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس.» (مت19:28) 
فالاسم هنا يعني الدعاء للحضور والتجلي والمشاركة, بمعنى أن التعميد باسم الثالوث هو مباشرة الثالوث بالتعميد بناء على الدعاء بالاسم. وكذلك في الإفخارستيا وفي كل سر من أسرار الكنيسة, فإنه يجرى بالدعاء بالاسم لحضور الله وتتميم السر. 
ومعروف أن النطق باسم الله أو باسم ابن الله له قوة وسلطان الحضور الإلهي تماماً. وهذا نسمعه من التلاميذ: «فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك.» (لو 17:10 ‏) 
‏كذلك فالدعاء بالاسم انتقل إلى مناداة القديسين بأسمائهم، لا لكي يسمعوا بل لكي يحضروا, فالدعاء باسم القديس هو تكليف حُبي متواضع للحضور للمعونة. "ادع الأن. فهل لك من مجيب. وإلى أي القديسين تلتفت" ( أي1:5). فالدعاء بالاسم هو استدعاء. 
‏وفي قول القديس يوحنا «المؤمنون باسمه» معنى التعرف على يسوع أنه هو المسيح، وهذه هي الدرجة الحرجة في إيمان الإنسان اليهودي. فالذي قبل يسوع على أنه هو المسيح يكون قد انتقل من العهد القديم إلى العهد الجديد، وهذا بحد ذاته هو الذي يعبر عنه بالميلاد الجديد أو الخليقة الجديدة في المسيح، لأن التعرف على المسيح أنه ابن الله هو تحصيل حاصل. لأن المعروف في الفكرا ليهودي المتقدم والذي ينتظر الخلاص بالروح أن المسيا هو ابن الله. وهذا الأمر واضح من أول نطق إيماني لنثائيل، كما سبق وذكرنا. وهذا يعبر عنه القديس يوحنا بغاية الوضوح في رسالته الاولى بقوله: "كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح فقد وُلد من الله" (ايو 1:5)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 مارس 2017)

*13- الَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ.​‏
القديس يوحنا بدأ يرافق الاستعلان بالرد العملي من جهة الإنسان اليهودي, وليس الامة اليهودية, ليوضح القيمة العظمى لاستعلان كلمة الله عندما جاء إلى خاصته, على مستوى المسيا, فقبله بعض الشخصيات اليهودية. فالاستعلان واكبه إيمان, والإيمان رافقه ميلاد جديد للانسان، جديد على عقل الإنسان غاية الجدة . وكان إيمان هؤلاء الأشخاص الأفراد اليهود هو باكورة الخليقة الجديدة الذين خمروا عجين الأمم كله. هذا ما صرح به القديس يعقوب الرسول معبراً عن نفسه وزملائه الرسل: "شاء فولدنا بـ "كلمة الحق" لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه" (يع18:1) 
ولينتبه القارىء, لأن مفهوم الميلاد من الله، أو قول يعقوب الرسول: «ولدنا بكلمة الحق»، أو قوله: "باكورة من خلائقه الجديدة»، هذه كلها تعبير عن «الحياة الآبدية» مع الله، وهذا هو ملخص اللاهوت بل خلاصة إنجيل يوحنا الذي بلوره في ختام الأصحاح العشرين بهذه الكلمات عينها: «وأما هذه ‏فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، ولكي تكون لكم حياة إذا آمنتم باسمه.» (يو31:20 ‏) 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 مارس 2017)

*وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ "دَمٍ" وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ "جَسَد"ٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ "رَجُلٍ" ..... 
‏
لآول مرة بالنسبة للانسان العادي يسمع عن ميلاد لا تتدخل فيه أي من العناصر الطبيعية (الدماء). نعم, لأن النتيجة ليست لحساب حياة طبيعية، والمولود ليس لحساب هذا العالم الطبيعي. 
‏كما نجد في هذا الميلاد غياباً كاملآ للغرائز الطبيعية (مشيئة جسد), لذلك فالمولود هنا ليس خاضعأ جبرياً لسطوتها. كما يغيب عن هذا الميلاد (مشيئة الإنسان)، وبالتالي فتوجيه الحياة الجديدة بأفعالها لا تنبع من مشيئة بشرية. 
‏هذا هو مجمل الثلاث معايير السلبية: "ليس. ولا. ولا". ولو نلاحظ، نجد أن القديس يوحنا لم يضع هذه المعايير المنفية جزافاً، بل هو يتدرج بها من الأسفل إلى الأعلى. فالمعيار المنفي الأول هو المسار الطبيعي للحياة الطبيعية «الدم»، والثاني هو المحرك الطبيعي للحياة المخلوقة "مشيئة الجسد"، والثالث هو جماع الشخصية الإنسانية التي تُصرف أمور الحياة الطبيعية "مشيئة رجل". 
ومن السهل فهم العناصر الثلا ثة الأخلاقية التي تتلخص منها الحياة الجديدة بهذا الميلاد الجديد: 
‏العنصر الاول: عدم اعتماد الحياة الجديدة على توريث الحياة من السلف، والثاني: تحررها من الغرائز والشهوة، والثالث: استقلالها عن قدرة الإنسان. فما أعجبها من حياة !! 
"ليس من دم"
‏الترجمة الحرفية الصحيحة: « ليس من دماء»، لأن « دم» جاءت بالجمع في اللغتين اليونانية ‏واللاتينية. فهنا خرجت الترجة العربية عن النص فأساءت إل المعنى كما يقصده القديس يوحنا. 
و«الدم» بالجمع يقصد بها دم الآب ودم الأم، كما يرى القديس أغسطينوس. وجمعها يفيد معنى كافة العناصر الطبيعية التي يتكون منها الجسد من ذكر وأنثى. 
‏كما أننا نعرف لغة القديس يوحنا السرية لماذا يتحاشى قول "الدم" بالمفرد، فهذا هو افتخار اليهود، إنه كبرياء الجنس، فاليهوي مولود من «دم» يهودي, تعبيرا عن الجنس المختار, موروث من إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، كما يتحاشى القديس يوحنا المفرد في قوله: «مولودين ليس من دم (كما جاء في الترجة العربية)» لأننا مولودون بالحقيقة من «دم» هو دم يسوع المسيح. الميلاد الذي لم يستعلن بعد، لأن هذا مخصص لدرجة الاستعلان القادمة للكلمة حينما صار جسداً, وتخضب جسده على الصليب بهذا الدم غفراناً لكل العالم, أما الأن فنحن محصورون في "الكلمة" المستعلن بالمسيا، وفي المسيا، أي يسووع المسيح، لليهود فيما قبل الصليب, أي ليس بعد مكان للدم. 
"وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ "جَسَد"ٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ "رَجُلٍ" 
‏هنا يحصر القديس يوحنا معنى الميلاد الروحي للانسان, أو الخليقة الجديدة، أومعنى أولاد الله أو الميلاد من الله، في أنه ينأى كلية عن ما يتعلق بالخليقة الحيوانية عامة والخليقة البشرية خاصة. فهو ميلاد خليقة أخرى للانسان من فوق، فيها يصير الله أباً جديداً عظيمأ للانسان الذي به تُلغى عملياً القيمة المتبقية للانسان اليهودي من "الابوة" "لنا إبراهيم أباً» (مت9:3‏) التي يسعى الإنسان أن ينضوي تحتها: «لا تدعوا لكم أباً على الأرض لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السموات". ‏(مت9:23‏) 

"بل من الله"
«الولادة من الله» عقيدة متكاملة راسخة عند القديس يوحنا، يلذ لنا أن نستعرضها أمام القارىء: 
1-	وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ (إنجيل يوحنا بأكمله) لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ (يو 31:20)
2-	كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ الْوَالِدَ يُحِبُّ الْمَوْلُودَ مِنْهُ أَيْضاً. (1يو 1:5)
3-	أُنْظُرُوا أَيَّةَ مَحَبَّةٍ أَعْطَانَا الآبُ حَتَّى نُدْعَى أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ ... أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، الآنَ نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ ....(1يو1:3-2)
4-  أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لِنُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ وَيَعْرِفُ اللهَ. (1يو 7:4)
5- إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ (المسيح) هُوَ، فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَوْلُودٌ مِنْهُ (1يو29:2)
6- نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ. (1يو18:5)
7- كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مَوْلُودٌ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يَفْعَلُ خَطِيَّةً، لأَنَّ زَرْعَهُ يَثْبُتُ فِيهِ، وَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُخْطِئَ لأَنَّهُ مَوْلُودٌ مِنَ اللهِ. (1يو 9:3)
من بين هذه الآيات السبع نجد الآية رقم (2) هي الآية المتحكمة فيها جيعاً، وهي رأس مبدأ الميلاد من الله. لأن يسووع المسيح، كما في الآية رقم (1) هو ابن الله، والرسالة التي جاء ليكملها هي أن يرفعنا معه وفيه إلى حالة التبني لله. 
‏فالذي يؤمن بأن يسوع هو المسيح فهو يكون قد قبل بالتالي الرسالة أي أن يكون أحد أولاد الله. 
كذلك فإن العلة الأساسة التي على أساسها نصير أولادأ له, لا تعتمد على شيء حسن فينا، ولكن إلحاح محبته لنا، وهومضمون الآية رقم (3‏) . وكذلك الآية يو 16:3 "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به, بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية". 
‏كذلك فإن الوصية الاولى والعظمى هي المحبة لله والقريب لأنها الرد الوحيد اللائق لمحبته لنا. 
‏فإذا نجح الإنسان في تكميل هذه الوصية، فإنه حتمأ يكون قد ؤلد من الله، لأن الله «محبة»، ويستحيل لأحد أن يستمد المحبة الإلهية إلا من مصدرها، وهذا هو مضمون الآية رقم (4‏). 
‏كذلك فإن ناموس المسيح الذي جاء ليؤسسه هو ناموس البر الإلهي، أي السلوك بمقتضى الرحمة والحق معاً، والعدل والسلام معاً، وهذا مستحيل أن يأتيه إنسان ما إلا إذا أخذ قوة هذا البر من المسيح لأنه «بار» و«يبرر كثيرين»، وهذا مضمون الآية رقم (5‏). 
‏كذلك إن كان المسيح قد حل بالإيمان في القلب، وثبت الإنسان في الروح القدس، فقد تسلح ضد الشيطان والخطية من جهة الغواية والفعل معاً، وأصبح متحصناً ضده، وهذا مضمون الأية رقم (6) 
‏وهذه الآية يقابلها من جهة العقيدة عند القديس بولس مطابقة, إنما على الوجه الإيجابي البديع: "لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله, إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضاً للخوف بل أخذتم روح التبني, الذي به نصرخ (عند الضيقة) يا أبا الأب، الروح نفسه يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله" (رو14:8-16) 
‏كذلك نعلم أن ليس إنسان لا يخطىء، وأن المسيح وحده بلا خطية، وجاء ليكسر شوكة الخطية المميتة، وقد رفعها بالفعل، وخلص الإنسان من ناموسها القاتل. لذلك إن كان إنسان ما قد قبل المسيح وامن به وحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلبه وقبل الروح القدس، فلا يمكن أن هذا الإنسان يخطىء خطية للموت وهذا مضمون الآية رقم (7). 
‏وقول القديس يوحنا هنا: "لأن زع الله ثابت فيه» قول خطير في الواقع، نفهم منه أن الذين يستقبلون روح الابوة داخلهم فإنها تخصبهم وتصيرهم أولاداً لله، وأن الله يصير أباهم، ليس بالاسم ولا بالمجاز، بل بالقوة الوالدة للروح، الأمر الذي هو أقوى ألف مرة من الولادة التي أخذوها بالجسد وانحدروا منها بواسطلة زرع البشر الفاني. لأن الإنسان حينها تسكنه بذرة الروح لابوة الله، تصير فيه قوة خالقة تخلقه جديداً، وتنميه لينمو حسب صورة خالقه في البر والقداسة والحق. وبحق وقوة أبوة الله التي تسكن الإنسان، لا يُعد الله بالنسبة للانسان حاملاً عصا التأديب بعد، بل فاتحاً أذرع الحب ليضم خليقته التي تاهت عنه ثم عادت تحمل جمال صورته. 
ولا يعد الانسان بالنسبة لله خليقة عاصية متمردة بل أبناء حضنه، يضمهم إليه ويقبلهم قبلة الأب الذي عثر على ابنه الضال فوقع على عنقه وقبله تقبيلاً. لأن الإنسان لم يعد متغرباً عن الله، بل بواسطلة ابنه الوحيد المحبوب الذي أخذ جسدنا لنفسه صار الإنسان على مستوى معزة الابن الوحيد ووريثا معه لكل حب الأب. 
‏وفي ختام الآية التي نحن بصددها من الإنجيل، أي الآية 13:1 يلزمنا أن ننبه أنه إزاء الرفض الشعبي للأمة اليهودية لاستعلان الكلمة في شخص يسوع باعتباره المسيا الآتي، واجهنا هذه المرة أفراداً من خاصته، تلاميذ ورسلاً وكهنة ورؤساء من الشعب، قبلوه وامنوا باسمه أنه هو ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم، والتصقوا به فصاروا أولاد الله عوض بني إسرائيل، وأهل بيت الله عوض أعضاء في السنهدريم، واستناروا بنوره وصاروا رسلاً له للعالم، فكانوا منفذاً للنور للجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت، المقيدين بالذل والحديد. أما العالم, أي الأمم, فلم يكونوا على موعد مع الله بانتظار المسيا كاليهود، فلهؤلاء استعلن «المسيح الكلمة» نفسه استعلانه الأخير والأعظم للعالم كله، لا كابن داود بل «ابن الإنسان» «الله ظهرفي الجسد.» (1تى 6:3) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*14- وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.​
‏تقسيم هذه الأية: 
ا- وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً 
ب- وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا 
ج- وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ 
د- مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.

نتذكر الاستعلان السالف الذي أكمله «الكلمة» أنه كان على مستوى تكميل وعد سابق بفم كل الأنبياء، أكمله بالمجيء الفعلي في ملء الزمن: "‏إلى خاصته جاء". وكان مجيئه استعلاناً محصوراً في شعب هو خاصته وفي أرض هي من خاصته. ولكن الأن يستعلن "الكلمة" ذاته على غير موعد وعلى مستوى البشرية كلها والعالم أجمع. 
‏وهكذا نكاد نصفق بأيدينا لهذا الانجيلي البديع زي البصيرة الحادة والرؤيا المترامية الأطراف، الذي واكب الكلمة في درجات استعلانه من الآزلية قبل الزمن، عبوراً بالخليقة والحياة والنور الذي لم ينحصر عن الإنسان قط منذ أن خٌلق، إلى الآباء والأنبياء والشعب المختار والحياة الآبدية المكنوزة في الكتب لمن يفتش عنها, إلى المعمدان يشهد للنور، إلى الرفض والمصادرة حتى منتهاها, إلى الاستعلان الأخير الذي نعيشه في ملء نوره وبهائه, كل ذلك أيها القارىء العزيز في أربع عشرة أية لم تأخذ من إنجيله أكثرمن نصف صفحة!! 
أ- وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً 
"الواو" هنا تتبع المسلسل الذي جاء في أول الآصحاح، فهو عودة على ذي بدء. ومن ذلك نلمح وبسهولة في قوله: « وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً» تكملة مفاجئة للآية الاولى بكل إحكام، ونقراها معاً هكذا: "في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله والكلمة ‏صار جسداً". 
وهنا اخر مرة نسمع فيها القديس يوحنا يذكر«االكلمة» إذ يدخل بها إنجيل الخلاص لنرى ‏الكلمة في شخص المسيا. 
‏هنا يتفضل الله وينزل بنفسه إل عالمه الذي خلق، لا كزائر روحي بشبه ملاك أو رئيس ملائكة، ولا كضيف غريب يباغت الإنسان في عقر داره، بل نزل كإنسان ليعيش مع الإنسان كإنسان، وليتكلم مع الإنسان بعد أن أخفقت كل الوسائل في توصيل كلمته إليه. جاء في «الجسد» ليتحدث مع كل ذي جسد: «إذ أعطيته سلطاناً على كل جسد ليعطي حياة أبدية لكل من أعطيته.» (ي 2:17). 
نعم قد جاء الله بنفسه في الكلمة المتجسد ومعه الحياة الآبدية والنور الحقيقي في الجسد مخفيين في الجسد ولكن منظوران بالرؤيا الإيمانية النفاذة التي تنفذ خلال الظواهر والحجب والظلال والأقنعة لتقع على الحقيقة مباشرة, رؤية منفتحة على الإيمان. لذلك كل من كان له عين ترى وأذن تسمع، رأى مجده وسمع صوت الله فيه فعاش: "أما رأيت يسوع المسيح ربنا." (1كو1:9) 
‏لذلك بقدر ما كان الله الكلمة المتجسد نوراً وحياة أبدية لمن وقعت عينه على اللاهوت الذي فيه, بقدر ما كان الكلمة المتجسد عثرة للعين التي توقفت عند حجاب الجسد، فاختفى عنها الله والحياة والنور معاً: «طوبى لمن لا يعثر فًي.» (مت 6:11). 
‏وكأنما سر التجسد هو الظل المرافق «للكلمة« منذ البدء! فـ «سر» التجسد الإلهي فوق أنه يحتضن كل ما عداه من أسرار الاستعلانات السابقة, للكلمة, ويكملها، فهو, أي "سر" التجسد" يحمله معه في وجوده المطلق منذ البدء وفي كيانه الإلهي «وكان الكلمة الله»، منطوياً تحت حب الله للعالم!! 
وهكذا وبسهولة أيضأ نلمح في «الكلمة» احتضان الأزلية للزمن وانعطاف الله عل الإنسان! فسر المصالحة العظمى التي جاء ليصنعها الكلمة بين العالم والله: «أي إن الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه» (اكو 19:5)، هذه المصالحة كانت دوافعها وأدواتها كائنة فيه منذ الآزل! 
‏انظر معي أيها القارىء العزيز وتمعن كيف أن «الكلمة» يحتضن الآزلية والزمان معاً "في البدء كان الكلمة"، «والكلمة صار...» 
وكيف ينعطف اللاهوت على الإنسان: «والكلمة كان عند الله»، و"حل بيننا": 
فالزمن خرج من رحم الآزلية، وحب الله للانسان كان كامنا في حضه الآزلى. 
‏ثم انظر كيف يجمع «الكلمة‏» في نفسه الله والإنسان: "وكان الكلمة الله" و "الكلمة صار جسداً". 
‏ثم انظر كيف نجح الكلمة أخيرا نجاحا منقطع النظير في استعلان ذاته واستعلان الله فيه: «ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الأب مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً». 
«والكلمة صار جسداً»»: هنا، وهنا أخيراً، استقر القديس يوحنا بعد تحليقه طائراً وراء الكلمة في الآزلية محلقا في الله ليراه عنده قائماً، وفي الخليقة هناك خالقاً، وفي الحياة نورا مرفوضاً ومقبولاً، وكنا نحن نلهث وراء يوحنا ما عسى أن يكون «الكلمة» هذا، وما هيئته أو صورته، حتى انقطعت أنفاسنا؛ وأخيراً حط هذا النسر الجسور المتمرس في التحديق في نور الله، حط بـ «الكلمة» على «جسد» إنسان فعرفنا في الحال أنه «يسوع المسيح». 

يتبع
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*«مناجاة»​
‏أيها الكلمة والفعل الآزلي، الكائن الذاتي, الله منطوقاً لنا بالكلمة والله مستعلنأ لنا بالفعل، الفاعل بكل قدرات الله ومشيئته في الخلق والتدبير، القائم الدائم في الذات الإلهية العظمى, الملتحم جوهريا وذاتيا بـ "اأنا" الله بالحب المطلق، وصاحب الاسم الإلهي معه «أنا هو»، المنطلق من كيان الله لاستعلان الله بلا انقطاع، الحامل للكلية الإلهية بغير تجزؤ، والعامل بسلطان الله بلا نقصان مع الله كإرادة وفعل معاً كلي القدرة وكلي المعرفة وكلي الوجود, غير المنحصر في ذاته وغير المحدود وغير المبتدىء. 
‏فأنت البداية التي بلا بداية, والنهاية التي بلا نهاية, التي ينتهي عندها كل زي نهاية، غير المتغير، والمتغيرات كلها فعل من أفعالك. 
‏الزمان منك أخذ حركته ودورانه ليحكي عن عظمة سكونك الفعال وتعاليك عن كل ظل دوران، وإليك ينتهي وعندك يهدأ من كل حركاته، فأنت السكون الضابط لكل حركة. 
‏أما المكان الذي تمثله روائع الأكوان كخيمة أقمت أعمدتها في وسط الوجود المطلق, فهي تحكي بوجودها المحدود عن جبرؤوت الله ووجودك غير المحدود ولا منظور. فكل الأكوان بما تحوي من بدائع المخلوقات المعروفة وغير المعروفة، هي صفعة منبسطة تعكس طرفاً من بهاء مجد الله فيك غير المدرك. فأنت الكلمة الله الذي هو وحده بالفعل والكلمة استعلن عظمة الله غير المدرك ولا معروف والذي لن يُدرك ولن يُعرف إلا فيك. 
‏فهذا البدء الزماني والمكاني السحيق في القدم، هو بكلياته وجزئياته فعل حدث من أفعال أزليتك, خرج إلى الوجود كما صورته قدرة الله ومشيئته فيك.
‏أيها الكلمة الله الذاتي الذي كنت محتجباً في الله، مح أنك أنت الحامل لاستعلان الله، لقد استعلنت نور الله الذي كان سيظل محتجباً لولا هذا العالم الذي خلقت، الذي حمل إلينا رسالة ناطقة من خلف آياته الجبارة, تحكي عن الإرادة العظمى التي أرادته، وحكمة الفعل الإلهي الذي به خُلق. 
‏فالمصنوعات فيه تحكي عن لاهوت الصانع، فكل الأفلاك والمجرات والعوالم التي يضج بها الفضاء بقوانين تحركها وتقلبها، وانضباطها الخاضع لسلطان الدقة الهندسية الفائقة، تحكي لنا عن ما هي الإرادة الإلهية التي أرادت والفعل الإلهي الذي خلق، تحكي عنك أيها الكلمة ذو الحكمة والقوة والسلطان والمجد والجلال العامل لحساب استعلان الله، 
‏تحكي عن حب الله القائم في العالم لحساب العالم، فانبث فيه قانون المحبة والتآلف الذي يحكم حركتها جيعاً من جماد ونبات وحيوان وانسان. فكل ذرة, بحركتها الباطنية المنسجمة والمنضبطة في تآلف فائق القدر والوصف، تحكي عن التألف بين الإرادة والفعل في ذات الله الذي خلق. أما القوة الذرية المرعبة التي ظهرت عند انشطارها فهي تحكي عن القوة الإلهية التي جُمعت وضُبطت. 
‏وهذا الإنسان الذي خلقت، حسب قصد محبة الله التي تعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته في المحبة، خلقته بامتياز الإدراك والنطق والحب، ليدركك ويدرك فيك الله المُدرك الكامل الذي يٌدرك ولا يٌدرك كماله، ويحبك ويقيس حب الله فيك؛ وصورته ليكون في النهاية على صورة خالقه ليستمتع بالحياة الأبدية ويحيا الخلود وينأى عن العجز والفساد. 
هناك قبل كون العالم وأنت قائم في مجدك مع الله، عندما نويت أنت في أزليتك أن تحمل صورته البائسة التي انحط إليها, لترفعه أنت إلى صورتك في ملء الزمان وعند انتهاء أزمنة شقاء الإنسان، خلعث ثوب مجدك الظاهري لتقوى على حمل اتضاعنا وخساسة طبيعتنا، وأتيت إلينا على الأرض وصرت جسداً، وأنت الكلمة الذي لا تسعك السموات. 
وهكذا لما أخذت هيئة بنوتنا, تعرفنا عليك حالاً أنك أنت أنت ابن الله الذي منك انبثقت كل بنوة، فأنت الحامل للبنوة الإلهية جوهراً وذاتاً، التي كل بنوة في العالم المخلوق هي صورة منك. 
وهكذا وأنت أصل كل بنوة، لما حملت صورة بنوتا اكتشفنا فيك الآصل: وتعرفنا عليك أنت الابن الوحيد لأبيه. وأدركنا بالروح مقصدك الحميد، أنك لبست صورة بنوتنا لترفعها إلى مستوى جوهر بنوتك. وتجعل الصورة التي ماتت تحيا من جديد» وتنطق باسم الله "يا أبا الآب". 
‏أيها الرب يسوع المسيح الكلمة ابن الله الذاتي, كلي الكرامة والمجد مع الله أبيك" الأن عرفناك أنك أنت أنت الكلمة الذي كان، والكائن في البدء ومنذ الآزل عند الله. 
‏فبعد ما كملت استعلان الله بالخلق الناطق بلاهوت الله في كل المصنوعات التي خلقت، التي تحكي عن جبرؤوت خالقها، تجسدت بشبه خليقتك التي خلقت، مع أنك أنت لا تزال قوام الخلائق طرا، فكلها تتخذ وجودها ودوامها بتدبير حكمتك، فأنت حياة ونور كل أحد. 
أنت «الكلمة» الذي كان، والمستعلن لنا «ابن الله» الآن. 
‏هكذا نؤمن وهكذا نعترف، انك بعد أن أكملت استعلان الله بالكلمة, جئت إلينا لتكمل استعلان الله بالجسد. ولكننا من خلال اتضاع بشريتك أدركنا وتيقنا من مجد ألوهيتك ومجد الآب الذي أعلنته ببنوتك. فإن كانت الخليقة هي لغتك، فقد أعطانا الروح فك شفرتها، فأدركنا أن نور بصائرنا الذي به نراك هو رجع لشعاع نورك، وحياتنا وميض من حياتك, وحتى الحب الذي يقوم حياتنا وأجناسنا وأسرنا وأفرادنا كقانون يتغلغل كل ذي جسد، هو هو حب الآب فيك الذي منه سكبت هذا الحب في خليقتك لما خلقت. فإن كان قانون الحب عندنا هو علة حياتنا الذي يجمع كل جنس ويضم كل أمرة ويوحد الذكر بالأنثى والابن مع أبيه وأمه, فما ذلك إلا أنك أنت أحببتنا قبل أن تخلقنا وأحببتنا قبل أن تفدينا, فصار الحب هو علة وجودنا وخلاصنا, الذي يحكي بقوة عن الحب الذي فيك من نحونا ونحو أبيك، الذي هو من طبيعتك. 
‏ولم تكتف أن يبقى حبك حبيس الخليقة التي خلقت، بل أفضت من روحك القدوس, سر الحب الأقدس، على أرواحنا فتخطينا حدود الخلائق، وارتقينا بالحب فوق طبيعتنا، والتصقنا بالله فيك، لنبقى معه فيك روحاً في روح، لأن "من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد"(1كو17:6)، فبلغنا غاية الحب وبلغنا الرؤية العظمى, لأن "الذى يجبني يحبه أبي وأنا أحبه واظهر له ذاتي" (يو21:17)، وصرنا من «أهل بيت الله» (أف19:2‏). 
وهكذا بعد أن كنا عاراً في خليقتك، صرنا بالحب شركاء مجدك، نأخذ منه ونعطيك. وهكذا أكملت اسعقلان الله فينا لما سكب فينا أبوة الله المنسكبة فيك، فاستعلنا الله أباَ لنا وورثتنا ما هو ليس لنا... 
‏لما أراد الله أن يكمل حديثه معنا ليعرفنا بمحبته ويكشف لنا عن أحشاء رحمته بعد أن كلم الآباء بالأنبياء، كلمنا فيك، فتكلمت معنا بفم أبيك, أنت الكلمة والابن والله الناطق بسر الوجود. فتجسدت لتكون أقرب إلينا من أنفسنا، فنسمعك سمع الاذن ونراك رؤيا العين، وكابن الإنسان وأنت ابن الله تكلمت مع الإنسان، فكان الصوت صوت ‏إنسان والمتكلم هو الله!! 
‏ولما لبست صورة الترابي بعد أن أخليت ذاتك, لم تستطع أن تخفي ذاتك لأن حضرتك الإلهية كشفت سر اتضاعك، وكان صوت أبيك سباقاً لتعريفنا بك: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت له اسمعوا.» (مت5:17‏) 
والروح القدس لم يطق قعوداً في السماء بل أخذ جناحي حمامة وطار وحط عليك, فرآه المعمدان لما استقر عليك, فعرفك ونادى وشهد هذا هو ابن الله. بل وإن روح البنوة التي فيك استعلنت مجد بنوتك للعيون المفتوحة، فرأوا فيك مجد الابن الوحيد وشهدوا له, ومن ملء لاهوتك أخذ تلاميذك وامتلأوا نعمة وحقاً. 
سجلت بأعمالك شهادة لاهوتك، وأعلنت بالكلمة سر بنوتك الفريدة لآبيك، ففيك استعلن الآب حالما استعلنت البنوة، وكلاهما كان الصفة الجوهرية التي كانت محتجبة، والقائمة في ذات الله: البنوة مع الابوة, وهكذا استكملت استعلان الابوة التي لك خاصة، في الله أبيك والتي نقلت عطفها إلينا وحبها فينا كما هو فيك. 
‏الله لم يره أحد قط, هكذا قلت، ولهذا جئت لتخبرنا أنت وحدك بالخبر اليقين وبما رأيت وعاينت وسمعت، فعليك أنت الكلمة ؤضع كل حمل استقلان الله منذ البدء. 
‏أنت الابن المحبوب الذي استودعك الله أبوك ملء سر حبه الأبوي، لهذا لم يستأمن أن يرسل سواك إلينا في ختام عهد تأديبنا، لتبلغنا حبك كعريس، وتنقل لنا حب أبيك كما هو فيك، وتنقلنا إلى حال العروس في بيت أبيك، وتمنحنا رتبة البنين لله كامتياز, في قوة ونعمة بنوتك الذاتية لآبيك, بعد أن فديتنا بحياتك ودم صليبك، لنرث معك وفيك ميراث البنين، بعد أن كنا عبيدً وكان مقامنا خارج السياجات. 
‏أيها الكلمة الآزلي ذا القوة والجلال، يا مسيح الصليب والقبر والقيامة, يا ابن الله المحبوب لآبيه، الجالس عن يمين العظمة في الآعالي، والمكلل بالمجد والكرامة، ما الخليقة كلها في السماء وعلى الآرض بكل أفرادها ومكوناتها، والإنسان على رأسها، إلا انعكاس فعال لحب الآب لك ولحبك لآبيك القائم الدائم في الذات الإلهية العظمى، هذا الحب الماسك بأطراق العالم الذي لولاه لانفرط عقده، بل إن العالم كله والإنسان على رأسه إن هو إلاستعلان في صميم الزمان لسر الحب الذي كان عند الله في الآزل من نحو العالم والانسان، الذي كان يكمن فيه سر خلاص الإنسان، وباستعلان حب الله في الإنسان واستعلان الابوة والبنوة للانسان صار الإنسان هو الصورة المجسدة الضئيلة التي تحكي عن سر اكتفاء الله في ذاته. 
‏أنت "من لي في السماء، ومعك لا أريد شيئاً على الآرض." (مز25:73‏) 
‏لك نقدم الشكر مع التسبيح والسجود والمجد الدائم لك مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس الإله الواحد أبينا وسيد كل أحد. 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*«مناجاة»​
‏أيها الكلمة والفعل الآزلي، الكائن الذاتي, الله منطوقاً لنا بالكلمة والله مستعلنأ لنا بالفعل، الفاعل بكل قدرات الله ومشيئته في الخلق والتدبير، القائم الدائم في الذات الإلهية العظمى, الملتحم جوهريا وذاتيا بـ "اأنا" الله بالحب المطلق، وصاحب الاسم الإلهي معه «أنا هو»، المنطلق من كيان الله لاستعلان الله بلا انقطاع، الحامل للكلية الإلهية بغير تجزؤ، والعامل بسلطان الله بلا نقصان مع الله كإرادة وفعل معاً كلي القدرة وكلي المعرفة وكلي الوجود, غير المنحصر في ذاته وغير المحدود وغير المبتدىء. 
‏فأنت البداية التي بلا بداية, والنهاية التي بلا نهاية, التي ينتهي عندها كل زي نهاية، غير المتغير، والمتغيرات كلها فعل من أفعالك. 
‏الزمان منك أخذ حركته ودورانه ليحكي عن عظمة سكونك الفعال وتعاليك عن كل ظل دوران، وإليك ينتهي وعندك يهدأ من كل حركاته، فأنت السكون الضابط لكل حركة. 
‏أما المكان الذي تمثله روائع الأكوان كخيمة أقمت أعمدتها في وسط الوجود المطلق, فهي تحكي بوجودها المحدود عن جبرؤوت الله ووجودك غير المحدود ولا منظور. فكل الأكوان بما تحوي من بدائع المخلوقات المعروفة وغير المعروفة، هي صفعة منبسطة تعكس طرفاً من بهاء مجد الله فيك غير المدرك. فأنت الكلمة الله الذي هو وحده بالفعل والكلمة استعلن عظمة الله غير المدرك ولا معروف والذي لن يُدرك ولن يُعرف إلا فيك. 
‏فهذا البدء الزماني والمكاني السحيق في القدم، هو بكلياته وجزئياته فعل حدث من أفعال أزليتك, خرج إلى الوجود كما صورته قدرة الله ومشيئته فيك.
‏أيها الكلمة الله الذاتي الذي كنت محتجباً في الله، مح أنك أنت الحامل لاستعلان الله، لقد استعلنت نور الله الذي كان سيظل محتجباً لولا هذا العالم الذي خلقت، الذي حمل إلينا رسالة ناطقة من خلف آياته الجبارة, تحكي عن الإرادة العظمى التي أرادته، وحكمة الفعل الإلهي الذي به خُلق. 
‏فالمصنوعات فيه تحكي عن لاهوت الصانع، فكل الأفلاك والمجرات والعوالم التي يضج بها الفضاء بقوانين تحركها وتقلبها، وانضباطها الخاضع لسلطان الدقة الهندسية الفائقة، تحكي لنا عن ما هي الإرادة الإلهية التي أرادت والفعل الإلهي الذي خلق، تحكي عنك أيها الكلمة ذو الحكمة والقوة والسلطان والمجد والجلال العامل لحساب استعلان الله، 
‏تحكي عن حب الله القائم في العالم لحساب العالم، فانبث فيه قانون المحبة والتآلف الذي يحكم حركتها جيعاً من جماد ونبات وحيوان وانسان. فكل ذرة, بحركتها الباطنية المنسجمة والمنضبطة في تآلف فائق القدر والوصف، تحكي عن التألف بين الإرادة والفعل في ذات الله الذي خلق. أما القوة الذرية المرعبة التي ظهرت عند انشطارها فهي تحكي عن القوة الإلهية التي جُمعت وضُبطت. 
‏وهذا الإنسان الذي خلقت، حسب قصد محبة الله التي تعمل كل شيء حسب رأي مشيئته في المحبة، خلقته بامتياز الإدراك والنطق والحب، ليدركك ويدرك فيك الله المُدرك الكامل الذي يٌدرك ولا يٌدرك كماله، ويحبك ويقيس حب الله فيك؛ وصورته ليكون في النهاية على صورة خالقه ليستمتع بالحياة الأبدية ويحيا الخلود وينأى عن العجز والفساد. 
هناك قبل كون العالم وأنت قائم في مجدك مع الله، عندما نويت أنت في أزليتك أن تحمل صورته البائسة التي انحط إليها, لترفعه أنت إلى صورتك في ملء الزمان وعند انتهاء أزمنة شقاء الإنسان، خلعث ثوب مجدك الظاهري لتقوى على حمل اتضاعنا وخساسة طبيعتنا، وأتيت إلينا على الأرض وصرت جسداً، وأنت الكلمة الذي لا تسعك السموات. 
وهكذا لما أخذت هيئة بنوتنا, تعرفنا عليك حالاً أنك أنت أنت ابن الله الذي منك انبثقت كل بنوة، فأنت الحامل للبنوة الإلهية جوهراً وذاتاً، التي كل بنوة في العالم المخلوق هي صورة منك. 
وهكذا وأنت أصل كل بنوة، لما حملت صورة بنوتا اكتشفنا فيك الآصل: وتعرفنا عليك أنت الابن الوحيد لأبيه. وأدركنا بالروح مقصدك الحميد، أنك لبست صورة بنوتنا لترفعها إلى مستوى جوهر بنوتك. وتجعل الصورة التي ماتت تحيا من جديد» وتنطق باسم الله "يا أبا الآب". 
‏أيها الرب يسوع المسيح الكلمة ابن الله الذاتي, كلي الكرامة والمجد مع الله أبيك" الأن عرفناك أنك أنت أنت الكلمة الذي كان، والكائن في البدء ومنذ الآزل عند الله. 
‏فبعد ما كملت استعلان الله بالخلق الناطق بلاهوت الله في كل المصنوعات التي خلقت، التي تحكي عن جبرؤوت خالقها، تجسدت بشبه خليقتك التي خلقت، مع أنك أنت لا تزال قوام الخلائق طرا، فكلها تتخذ وجودها ودوامها بتدبير حكمتك، فأنت حياة ونور كل أحد. 
أنت «الكلمة» الذي كان، والمستعلن لنا «ابن الله» الآن. 
‏هكذا نؤمن وهكذا نعترف، انك بعد أن أكملت استعلان الله بالكلمة, جئت إلينا لتكمل استعلان الله بالجسد. ولكننا من خلال اتضاع بشريتك أدركنا وتيقنا من مجد ألوهيتك ومجد الآب الذي أعلنته ببنوتك. فإن كانت الخليقة هي لغتك، فقد أعطانا الروح فك شفرتها، فأدركنا أن نور بصائرنا الذي به نراك هو رجع لشعاع نورك، وحياتنا وميض من حياتك, وحتى الحب الذي يقوم حياتنا وأجناسنا وأسرنا وأفرادنا كقانون يتغلغل كل ذي جسد، هو هو حب الآب فيك الذي منه سكبت هذا الحب في خليقتك لما خلقت. فإن كان قانون الحب عندنا هو علة حياتنا الذي يجمع كل جنس ويضم كل أمرة ويوحد الذكر بالأنثى والابن مع أبيه وأمه, فما ذلك إلا أنك أنت أحببتنا قبل أن تخلقنا وأحببتنا قبل أن تفدينا, فصار الحب هو علة وجودنا وخلاصنا, الذي يحكي بقوة عن الحب الذي فيك من نحونا ونحو أبيك، الذي هو من طبيعتك. 
‏ولم تكتف أن يبقى حبك حبيس الخليقة التي خلقت، بل أفضت من روحك القدوس, سر الحب الأقدس، على أرواحنا فتخطينا حدود الخلائق، وارتقينا بالحب فوق طبيعتنا، والتصقنا بالله فيك، لنبقى معه فيك روحاً في روح، لأن "من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد"(1كو17:6)، فبلغنا غاية الحب وبلغنا الرؤية العظمى, لأن "الذى يجبني يحبه أبي وأنا أحبه واظهر له ذاتي" (يو21:17)، وصرنا من «أهل بيت الله» (أف19:2‏). 
وهكذا بعد أن كنا عاراً في خليقتك، صرنا بالحب شركاء مجدك، نأخذ منه ونعطيك. وهكذا أكملت اسعقلان الله فينا لما سكب فينا أبوة الله المنسكبة فيك، فاستعلنا الله أباَ لنا وورثتنا ما هو ليس لنا... 
‏لما أراد الله أن يكمل حديثه معنا ليعرفنا بمحبته ويكشف لنا عن أحشاء رحمته بعد أن كلم الآباء بالأنبياء، كلمنا فيك، فتكلمت معنا بفم أبيك, أنت الكلمة والابن والله الناطق بسر الوجود. فتجسدت لتكون أقرب إلينا من أنفسنا، فنسمعك سمع الاذن ونراك رؤيا العين، وكابن الإنسان وأنت ابن الله تكلمت مع الإنسان، فكان الصوت صوت ‏إنسان والمتكلم هو الله!! 
‏ولما لبست صورة الترابي بعد أن أخليت ذاتك, لم تستطع أن تخفي ذاتك لأن حضرتك الإلهية كشفت سر اتضاعك، وكان صوت أبيك سباقاً لتعريفنا بك: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت له اسمعوا.» (مت5:17‏) 
والروح القدس لم يطق قعوداً في السماء بل أخذ جناحي حمامة وطار وحط عليك, فرآه المعمدان لما استقر عليك, فعرفك ونادى وشهد هذا هو ابن الله. بل وإن روح البنوة التي فيك استعلنت مجد بنوتك للعيون المفتوحة، فرأوا فيك مجد الابن الوحيد وشهدوا له, ومن ملء لاهوتك أخذ تلاميذك وامتلأوا نعمة وحقاً. 
سجلت بأعمالك شهادة لاهوتك، وأعلنت بالكلمة سر بنوتك الفريدة لآبيك، ففيك استعلن الآب حالما استعلنت البنوة، وكلاهما كان الصفة الجوهرية التي كانت محتجبة، والقائمة في ذات الله: البنوة مع الابوة, وهكذا استكملت استعلان الابوة التي لك خاصة، في الله أبيك والتي نقلت عطفها إلينا وحبها فينا كما هو فيك. 
‏الله لم يره أحد قط, هكذا قلت، ولهذا جئت لتخبرنا أنت وحدك بالخبر اليقين وبما رأيت وعاينت وسمعت، فعليك أنت الكلمة ؤضع كل حمل استقلان الله منذ البدء. 
‏أنت الابن المحبوب الذي استودعك الله أبوك ملء سر حبه الأبوي، لهذا لم يستأمن أن يرسل سواك إلينا في ختام عهد تأديبنا، لتبلغنا حبك كعريس، وتنقل لنا حب أبيك كما هو فيك، وتنقلنا إلى حال العروس في بيت أبيك، وتمنحنا رتبة البنين لله كامتياز, في قوة ونعمة بنوتك الذاتية لآبيك, بعد أن فديتنا بحياتك ودم صليبك، لنرث معك وفيك ميراث البنين، بعد أن كنا عبيدً وكان مقامنا خارج السياجات. 
‏أيها الكلمة الآزلي ذا القوة والجلال، يا مسيح الصليب والقبر والقيامة, يا ابن الله المحبوب لآبيه، الجالس عن يمين العظمة في الآعالي، والمكلل بالمجد والكرامة، ما الخليقة كلها في السماء وعلى الآرض بكل أفرادها ومكوناتها، والإنسان على رأسها، إلا انعكاس فعال لحب الآب لك ولحبك لآبيك القائم الدائم في الذات الإلهية العظمى، هذا الحب الماسك بأطراق العالم الذي لولاه لانفرط عقده، بل إن العالم كله والإنسان على رأسه إن هو إلاستعلان في صميم الزمان لسر الحب الذي كان عند الله في الآزل من نحو العالم والانسان، الذي كان يكمن فيه سر خلاص الإنسان، وباستعلان حب الله في الإنسان واستعلان الابوة والبنوة للانسان صار الإنسان هو الصورة المجسدة الضئيلة التي تحكي عن سر اكتفاء الله في ذاته. 
‏أنت "من لي في السماء، ومعك لا أريد شيئاً على الآرض." (مز25:73‏) 
‏لك نقدم الشكر مع التسبيح والسجود والمجد الدائم لك مع أبيك الصالح والروح القدس الإله الواحد أبينا وسيد كل أحد. 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*"والكلمة صار جسداً"​
«صار» هنا لا تفيد التغيير كما لا تفيد أن الكلمة توقف عن أن يكون الكلمة. لأن "الكلمة" بدء كل ذي بدء، له جوهر الله وطبيعته، لذلك فهو غير قابل للغيير وغير قابل للتحول, ولكن القول "صار" يفيد اتخاذه درجة في الاستعلان تتناسب مع ضعف إدراكنا، لأن عجز الأنبياء في توصيل « الكلمة» للناس وفشل الناس في إدراك «الكلمة» جعلا الكلمة يأخذ حالة أكثر اقتراباً لإدراكنا، حتى يتمم فيها استعلاناً أكثر لله. 
‏كذلك نجد أذ قوله: «صار» هنا تتصل بمفهوم عميق مع «صار» التي جاءت في الأية 2:1 "كل شيء به صار"، إذ نلمح أن القديس يوحنا يكاد يقول أن الكلمة هو أصل ومركز الخليقة القديمة والخليقة الجديدة، فالاولى «به صارت» والثانية "فيه صارت", و«صار هو رأساً لها»، وكأن القديس يوحنا يود أن يقول "أنه صار إلى الذي به صار. ومن هنا جاء القول «بكر كل خليقة» (كو 15:1)، لأنه هو أيضاً أول قيامة الأموات!! 
كذلك فإن "الجسد" الذي صار إليه وفيه؛ لا يعبر عن جزء من الإنسان، ولكنه تعبير لاهوتي عن طبيعة الإنسان ككل، جسداً ونفساً وروحاً. 
وكلمة «الجسد» هي تعبير سائد في العهد القديم يعبر عن البشرية ككل، ونسمع ذلك في قول يؤئيل النبي (في الترجمة السبعينية): « ويكون بعد ذلك أني أسكب روحي على كل جسد... «، التي جاءت في الترجمة العربية «على كل بشر.» ( يؤئيل 28:2) 
والمعنى أن «الكلمة» الذي «كان في البدء، وكان عند الله، وكان هو الله»، صار إنساناً كاملاً له كل ما للطبيعة البشرية من صفات, ما عدا الخطية وحدها, وهو هو الكلمة، كما كان قبل التجسد هكذا بقي كما هو بعد التجسد. 
والقديس يوحنا, عن حكمة روحية وبصيرة لاهوتية, اختار كلمة «صار«، ولم يقل «أخذ جسداً»، كما يخطىء بعض اللاهوتيين، فهو لم «يأخذ» وإلا كان من المحتمل أن «يترك»؛ كذلك لم يقل «حل في الجسد» مجرد حلول وإلا احتمل الإخلاء والترك؛ بل قال «صار»» بحيث يستحيل أذ يتراجع فيما صار اليه لأن الصيرورة هنا شملت كيانه كله! 
‏وحيما قال صار"جسداً، فهو بحكمة اختار كلمة «جسد»، فهو لا يقصد أنه صار إنساناً ‏ما مجرد واحد من الناس. ولكه يقصد أنه صار«بشراً» له «ملء الطبيعة البشرية كلها«. لذلك نسمع المسيح يعطي نفسه اسم »ابن الإنسان» ليعبر عن البشرية كلها القائمة فيه. وفعلاً قد عبر بحياته على الآرض تعبيراً كاملاً عن الطيعة البشرية بكل ضعفها وأعوازها دون خطأ أو خطية، دون أن يتنازل لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين عن كونه «الكلمة» الله أو «الله الكلمة». وبهذا استطاع أن يرفع الطبيعة البشرية التي صار فيها إلى منتهى الكمال: "لأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي" (يو 19:17). لأن القصد من التجسد هو استعلان أن «يسوع» هو المسيا "الكلمة" الأزلى: «كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله(ايو2:4)، حيث كلمة «جاء في الجسد» تضيف إلى مفهوم «صار جسداً» الاولى مفهوم الديمومة في التجسد الكامل دون أي تغيير. لأن «صار جسداً» وحدها تفيد الحقيقة أنه صار بطبيعة الإنسان كاملة، أما قوله: "جاء في الجسد" فتفيد التواجد في هذه الحقيقة، والإستمرار فيها. 
أما تأكيد التجسد أو أن الجسد الذي صار به هو جسد بشري داخل في مسلسل البشرية, فهذا يقرره بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى رومية: "بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح... الذي سبق فوعد به بأنبيائه في الكتب المقدسة عن ابنه الذي صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد." (رو 1:1-3) 
واختصار هذه الأية هو كالأتي: "يسوع, المسيا, ابن الله, تجسد !!" 
‏ثم إذ التأكيد على أن البشرية التي صار بها هي بشرية حقيقية متألمة وقابلة للموت, فهذا يصفه أيضأ بولس الرسول: "فالله, إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية, دان الخطية في الجسد"(رو3:8) 
‏أما قوله: «شبه جسد الخطية» فهو ليفرقه من "جسد الخطية"، فجسد المسيح يحمل كل مكونات جسد الخطية ما عدا الخطية، لأن بشرية المسيح وُجدت, لحظة ما وُجدت, متحدة بلاهوته!! فلم يكن ممكناً أن تداهم, الجسد, عناصر الخطية، بل ولأن جسد المسيح كان خالياً خلواً تاماً من عنصر الخطية، استطاع بلاهوته أن يدين, أي يحكم ويعاقب ويفرز الخطية بالجسد عندما حل عقوبتها عليه وهو بريء منها. فالصليب والموت كانا أقصى فضيحة للخطية وأعظ تتويج لجسد الإنسان بالنصرة عليها: "فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس"(عب14:2) 
‏ولكن السؤال الكبير المحير: كيف أمكن «للكلمة الله» أو "الله الكلمة" وهو في ملء لاهوته ومجده أن «يصير جسداً»، ويوجد في الهيئة كإنسان؟ بمعنى أن مجد اللاهوت حينما يحل حلولاً ذاتيأ ودائمأ في جسد إنسان, علمأ بأنه كان أكثر من حلول إذ هو اتحاد وصيرورة, فإنه يمنع الجسد من أن يظهر بصورته الطبيعية, فبهاء مجد الله يصعق العين الترابية، وهوذا المثل أمامنا عملياً وواضحاً، فالمسيح نفسه لما استعلن لبولس الرسول بعد القيامة وهو في مجده لم يحتمله لا بولس ولا الذين معه: «رأيت في نصف النهار في الطريق أيها الملك نورا من السماء أفضل من لمعان الشمس قد أبرق حولى وحول الذاهبين معي, فلما سقطنا جميعا على الارض سمعت صوتاً يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني... فقلت أنا "من أنت يا سيد" فقال "أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده"» (أع13:26-15) 
ولكن الذي نعرفه تماما أن يسوع المسيح حينها كان يعيش على الآرض، لم يكن له هذا النور الذي هو أشد لمعاناً من نور الشمس وقت الظهيرة! 
‏هنا يقول بولس الرسول أنه لكي يحل ملء اللاهوت في الجسد ويتحد به، يلزمه أولاً أن يتخلى عن مجده الإلهي المنظور: "الذي كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة (هيئة) عبد صائرأ في شبه الناس" (فى6:2-7). وهذا هو الذي عبر عنه اللاهوتيون باسم "الإخلاء" باعتباره عملاً يتبع قدرة الله على كل شيء التي بها يقدر أن يخلي ذاته, في الظاهر, من مجده. 
‏ولكن هذا الإخلاء ل يُنقص من كل خصائص اللاهوت التي حل بها الكلمة فى «الجسد» واتحد به, إذ يقول بولس الرسول: "فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا, وأنتم مملوؤن فيه!!"(كو9:2) 
‏من هذا نستطيع أذ ندرك مدى عمق وفخامة المعنى في قول القديس يوحنا، وبمنتهى الإختصار «والكلمة صار جسدا»، فهنا قد بلغ استعلان الكلمة أوج قوته وعمقه وفعله لأن «جسد الكلمة» ‏هذا، الذي هو جسد يسوع المسيح، أصبح أعلى قوة إلهية حصل عليها الإنسان ليدرك الله بها وفيها ويقترب إليه. 
‏فجسد الكلمة, أي جسد يسوع المسيح, صار هو الطريق المفتوح أمام الإنسان إلى الأقداس العليا في السماء: «فإن لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إل الأقداس بدم يسوع، طريقاً كرسه لنا حديثاً حيا بالحجاب أي جسده...» (عب19:19-20). لأننا سبق أن قلنا أن يسوع المسيح "دان الخطية بالجسد"، فبالصليب أي بموت الجسد عن الخطية صار«الجسد» معبراً سرياً إلى الأمجاد العليا. 
‏ثم إن هذا «الجسد», جسد الكلمة يسوع المسيح ابن الله, الذي قدمه الله نفسه ذبيحة خطية على مذبح خطية العالم كـ «حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» [فاشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة]  فأصبح لحمه يؤكل بالسر, أي بالروح للتقديس, وهذا نسمعه من فم الرب قديماً متتماً بالفعل كنبوة ونموذج لذبيحة المسيح على الصليب يوم الفصح: 
"تكون لكم شاة (حملاً) صحيحة ذكرا ابن سنة... ويكون عندكم تحت الحفظ إلى اليوم الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر(نيسان), ثم يذبحه كل جمهور جماعة إسرائيل في العشية، ويأخذون من الدم ويجعلونه على القائمتين والعتبة العليا في البيوت التي يأكلونه فيها. ويأكلون اللحم تلك الليلة مشويأ بالنار مع فطير، على أعشاب مرة يأكلونه... هو فصح للرب." (خ 5:12-11)
‏هذا هو المسيح فصحنا، فقد قبضوا عليه وتحفظوا عليه حتى اليوم الرابع عشر, بحسب إنجيل يوحنا, واشترك كل جهور جماعة شعب إسرائيل في ذبحه على الصليب "حسب الطقس"، وأهرقوا دمه على الصليب وعلى الأرض، على خلفية من نار الآلام ومرارة التعذيب، فكان هو "الفصح الحقيقي" الذي تم على اسمه أول فصح في مصر: "وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظمى التي تدعى روحيا سدوم ومصر حيث صُلب ربنا أيضاً" (رؤ8:11). هذا هو فصحنا الحقيتي المذبوح لنا: "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذُبح لأجلنا" (اكو 7:5)
وكما أن الذين أكلوا الفصح الآول عبر عليهم الملاك ولم يقتحمهم حسب وعد الله لكل من أطاع وأكل لحم الفصح واختبأ خلف ‏الدم، والذين لم يأكلوا ولم يتحصنوا بالدم أهلكهم المهلك؛ هكذا صار الأكل والشرب من فصحنا الجديد حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. 
الفصح القديم كان بالرمز لنموذج جسدي، أما فصحنا الجديد فبالحق على مستوى الروح: "جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق... فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي" (يو55:6-57) 
‏والإنذار الآول بالهلاك لمن لم يشترك في القصح بقي هو كما هو: 
‏"من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير" (يو54:6‏)
"إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم." (يو53:6‏) 
‏ثم هذا هو بعينه "الجسد" الذي «صار للكلمة». 
وهو الجسد الذي بذله من حياة العالم على الصليب. 
‏وهو الجسد الذي هو بالحقيقة »خبزالسماء», «حبة الحنطة» التي سقطت من السماء على أرض الشقاء فماتت، ثم قامت واستقامت، وأتت بغلة وفيرة ملأت أهراء الحياة. 
‏وهكذا يكون بـ «الكلمة صار جسداً», قد صار تأسيس طريق الخلاص للدخول إلى الأقداس العليا، وتأسيس سر الاتحاد الجديد بالإفخارستيا. فجسد الكلمة، أي «يسوع« المسيح ابن الله، صار خبز الحياة الذي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت. فهنا اتحاد ذو شقين: 
الأول: اتحاد عل مستوى الطبيعة الإلهية: «كما أن قدرته الإلهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى... اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية» (2بط3:1-4)؛ "لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله.» (أف19:3) 
والثاني على مستوى الذات، أي شخصي: «ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم» (أف17:3)؛ «مع المسيح صُلبت فأحيا، لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا في. فما أحياه الأن في الجسد، فإنما أحياه في الإيمان، إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي» (غل20:2)؛ "إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبي وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً. (يو23:14) 
‏فكل هذه النعم والمواعيد العظمى والثمينة, وهذا الخلاص العجيب، وهذا الحب الإلهي الذي جعل هياكل أجسادنا وأرواحنا منزلاً مريحأ لسكنى الآب والمسيح والروح القدس لتغيير طبيعتنا وتقديسها، وهذه الشركة والزمالة والمؤازرة في الحياة الحاضرة مع شخص الكلمة يسوع المسيح ابن الل؛ كل هذا تم لما انتهى «الكلمة» إلى قراره الآخير: "أن يصير جسداً". 
‏والآن يلزمنا أن نعود لندقق في المعاني اللاهوتية التي يتضمنها «التجسد» حتى نتجنب الإنزلاقات التي وقع فيها أئمة الهراطقة الذين خرجوا عن حدود الإيمان الصحيح بالتجسد: 
1-	البشرية التي «صار» إليها وبها الكلمة, أي التجسد, هي بشرية كاملة وصحيحة للانسان الكامل. وهذا ما وقع فيه أبوليناريوس الذي قال بأن البشرية التي أخذها المسيح لنفسه لم تكن كاملة. فهو أخذ جسداً ولكن هذا الجسد لم يكن جسداً كاملاً كما لإنسان عادي.
2-	البشرية التي صار بها المسيح كانت بشرية حقيقية ودائمة. وهذا ما وقع فيه جماعة الغنوسيين (العارفين) الذين قالوا أن الكلمة أخذ جسداً حسب الظاهر فقط ولمدة قصيرة وبقي غريباً عن نفسه. فالكلمة عندهم صار جسداً ولكنه لم يلبس هذا الجسد. كما ضل الدوسيتيون الذين قالوا إن الجسد كان خيالاً أو شبهاً فقط. ولم يكن حقيقيا. 
إن الطبيعة الالهية والطبيعة البشرية اتحدتا بالتجسد اتحادا كليا وكاملاً وصارتا واحداً. ولكن هذا الاتحاد لم يغير شيئاً من كلتا الطبيعتين، كل في مجاله، فهو "إله متأنس" وليس إلهاً وإنساناً وكأنه ازدواج للشخصية. فلم يأت عملاً إلهياً دون أن يكون الجسد شريكأ فيه، ولم يعمل عملاً جسدياً دون أن يكون اللاهوت شريكاً فيه. فلما أقام لعازر من الموت، أقامه بقوة لاهوته وبصوت فمه معاً. ‏ولما مات، مات بالجسد، واللاهوت فيه لم يفارقه حياً وميتاً، لذلك لم يفسد الجسد ولذلك قام!! ولذلك أيضاً كان موته نصرة للجسد والروح معاً وكان فداء وخلاصاً! فإذا لم يكن اللاهوت ملازماً وشريكا في الآلام والموت لاستحالت الآلام أن تكون آلاما خلاصية والموت موتاً فدائياً. فالله فدانا بالجسد، والدم كان دماً إلهياً. "فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله (عب14:9), ‏ولما قال: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة» (يو25:11‏)، قاما عل أساس لاهوت القيامة الكائن في الجسد المتحد به؛ فلما قام، قام بقوة لاهوته وبالجسد. ولما بكى، كان ذلك أعظم تعبير عن شركة اللاهوت (الله) في أحزان الإنسان موضحاً بالجسد: «في كل ضيقهم تضايق...(إش9:63). وهكذا لم يأت المسيح عملاً إلا واللاهوت له فيه كما للناسوت. لأن بعد الاتحاد لا يمكن أن تعمل أي طبيعة منهما بانفراد عن الأخرى ، لأن شخص المسيح، أي أقنومه، واحد هو الذي جمع الطبيعتين ووحدهما في واحدية ذاتية، فيستحيل عليه أن يكون له مشيئتان ولا إرادتان ولا قولان ولا نظرتان  قبالة موضوع واحد. فجاءت أعماله كلها تنطق بوحدة بشرية كاملة ناضجة نفسا وجسدا وروحاً مع لاهوت كامل فعال على مستوى الله قوة وسلطانا ومجدا. ‏وهذا كله واضح لا محتاج إل مجادلة في قول القديس يوحنا «والكلمة صار جسداً»». و«صار» هنا تنص وتؤكد عل عملية توحيد سري فائق للغاية أتاها الكلمة مع الجسد في ذاته ليعيش فيه إلى الأ بد ويعمل به كل أعمال الخلاص، بل ويمجد به الله والآب ، بل ويعيش به في مجده الذي كان له قبل إنشاء العالم، فكلمة «صار» أصبحت هي مركز الوحي اللاهوتي الصحيح. لأنه وإن كانت كلمة "صار" في قوله »والكلمة صار جسداً» تحمل في طياتها عمليات إلهية سرية خطيرة في معزل عن قدرة فكر الإنسان، وهيهات للانسان أن يبلغ مداها؛ إلا أن شيئاً واحداً يتحتم علينا أن لا نفوته، وهو أنه إن لم يكن قد صالح الله «الكلمة بالجسد» لما «صار الكلمة جسداً»، لما أمكن أن يصالح الكلمة المتجسد الله بالإنسان! أو كيف يصالح الآب الكلي القداسة بالإنسان الذي بلغ الحضيض في الخطية والنجاسة؟
وإن كان المسيح الكلمة المتجسد قد وقف يتشفع ويحامي ويطلب لدى الله الأب عن الإنسان الخاطىء, مطالبأ الله أن يجعله واحدأ في الآب والابن: «ليكون الجميع واحداً كما أنك أنت أيها الأب في وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا, ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني» (يو21:17‏), لأن رسالة المسيح »الكلمة المتجد» تتركز وتتلخص في هذا المطلب الواحد الآخير أن الإنسان يصير واحدأ مع الآب والابن؛ فكيف يتصور أن يكون الكلمة قد أخفق في أن يوحد اللاهوت بالناسوت إلى واحد في نفسه؟  
‏وعندما قال المسيح: "أنا فيهم وأنت في ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد" (يو23:17)، فهل لم يكن يحب حساب الناسوت الذى له؟ وكيف يعقل أن نصير نحن واحد في المسيح, ‏وواحداً في الآب مع المسيح, ونبلغ إلى «الشركة في الطيعة الإلهية»ء إذا تصورنا أن المسيح نفسه قد أخفق أن يُصير اللاهوت والناسوت واحداً ؟!  
‏إذن فإيمان الكنيسة القبطية الأ رثوذكسية هو إيمان إنجيلي بالدرجة الأ ول ولاهوتها هو من عمق أعماق لاهوت إنجيل يوحنا؛ عندما تقول أن الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة البشرية صارتا واحداً بالاتحاد في أقنوم الكلمة المتجسد وليس اثنين بعد الاتحاده وأن المسيح كانت له بالتالي حتماً وبالضرورة مشيئة واحدة وإرادة واحدة.  
‏هذا الأمر اختلط على أوطاخي إذ اعتبر أن اتحاد الطبيعتين أنشأ طبيعة ثالثة، واحدة، كانت فيها الطبيعة البشرية منسحبة وكأن لا وجود لها. فسماه اللاهوتيون(Monophysite) وألصقوا هذا الإصطلاح بالكنيسة القبطية، وهي من الأوطاحية ومن هذا الإفتراء براء !! 
‏فعندنا «الكلمة صار جسداً» تعني أن كل من الكلمة والجسد صارا واحداً، يعملان معاً بانسجام فائق، نتيجة اتحاد كامل، إذ وحد بينهما المسيح في ذاته ليعملا عملاً واحداً بمشيئة واحدة وإرادة واحدة ورأي واحد هي مشيئته وارادته الذاتية الواحدة التي يستمدها من الأب. وفي وحدة الطبيعة والذات التي عاش بها المسيح ويعيش بها حتى الأن وإلى الأ بد مع الله، سيظهر بها كما كان يعيش فيها على الأرض: «ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أظهر نكون مثله, لأننا سنراه كما هو» (1يو2:3) 
4- إن بشرية المسيح كانت عامة وليست بشرية فردية. فهو كان، ونادى بأنه "ابن الإنسان" أكثر مما عُرف أنه من الناصرة أو الجليل أو ابن داود. كما كانت بشريته كاملة تسمو فوق اعتبارات الجنس ذكراً أو أنثى. وهذا واضح ومُضمن في قول القديس يوحنا «صار جسداً» ولم يقل صار إنساناً, وهذه لفتة بديعة, حتى يشمل كل ما للإنسان دون أن يستثني شيئاً منه. 
5- قولنا أن الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة البشرية اجتمعتا واتحدتا إلى واحد في شخص «الكلمة»، أي يسوع المسيح, ثم قولنا أن المسيح وحدهما إلى واحد في ذاته، وبناء على ذلك كانت له مشيئة واحدة وارادة واحدة, هذا يقطع خط الرجعة على كل أشكال «النسطورية» التي قالت أنه كان له شخصية إلهية بجوار شخصية بشرية كل منهما تعمل عملها الخاص بها. وذلك نشأ بضرورة الحال لما اعتبروا أن الطبيعتين اللاهوتية والبشرية لم تأتيا فيه إلى إتحاد ووحدة!! فعندهم كل طبيعة برزت بشخصية تحمل خواصها. وهذا تقسيم شنيع في شخص المسيح الواحد. علماً بأن "الكلمة الذي كان في البدء، وكان عند الله وكان الله، والكلمة صار جسداً»؛ نقول أن شخص الكلمة أو أقنومه لما صار جسداً لم يأخذ شخصية جديدة عما كان له، ولم يغير شخصيته الإلهية، بل نسمع المسيح, أي الكلمة المتجسد, يقول بقوة وجلال «أنا هو»: « أنا هو الحق والحياة والنور» !!! »وقبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن»، و«إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم» (يو24:8)، «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء, ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء.» (يو13:3) 
6- إن الطبيعة البشرية التي صا رفيها الكلمة تأثرت تأثرا مباشراً باللاهوت, فبعد أن كانت تحت لعنة الموت رفع عنها الكلمة هذه اللعنة بلاهوته لحظة أن صار فيها، وفي هذا يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [لأنه كان من الضروري عندما صار الجسد جداً له أن يشترك في عدم الموت الذي له, أي الذي للكلمة]. 
7- كذلك فالطبيعة البشرية التي صارت للكلمة وصار الكلمة لها لما أخذت قوة عدم الموت أخذت فيها قوة القيامة من الأموات. لذلك قام الجسد من الموت دون أن يمسك فيه. 
وهكذا فإن قول القديس يوحنا "والكلمة صار جسداً" فتح أمام اللاهوتيين كل كنوز اللاهوت التي كانت مخبأة لحساب «الجسد» الكلي أي البشرية عامة. لأن التجسد كان في حقيقته تنازلاً ‏إلهياً سخياً إلينا، حاملآ على ذراعيه كل ما يمكن أن يعطيه الله للانسان مما كان هو محتاجاً إليه أو مما كانت محسوبة له أصلاً في الخليقة الاولى وفقدها بالخطية وبالبعد عنه. 
هذه العطايا الإلهية السخية، حمل الله أصولها ونموذجها الكامل لجسده أي بشريته, التي صيرها له وصير نفسه لها كعينة لما هو مزمع أن يصنعه في جسد البشرية. ولو أدركنا هذه الحقيقة لآدركنا سر لاهحوت بولس الرسول كله، بل وسر إنجيل يوحنا وبقية الأناجيل وكل أقوال المسيح: 
أ- فبولس الرسول فهم «الكلمة صار جسداً» بأن ملء اللاهوت حلق في جسد الكلمة "فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" (كو9:2‏). فيتمسك بذلك بولس الرسول بالحرف الواحد, كما أصبح حقاً لنا أن نمتلىء منه أو فيه: «لكي تمتلئوا الى كل ملء الله» (أف19:3)، «وأنتم مملوؤون فيه» (كو10:2). أو حسب تعبير القديس يوحنا «ومن ملئه نحن جيعا أخذنا نعمة فوق نعمة» (يو16:1‏) 
ب- ولأن لعنة الموت رُفعت عن «جسد الكلمة» وحل محلها قوة القيامة وملء الحياة الأبدية نتيجة الاتحاد الإلهي، كذلك أصبح لنا هذا الحق عينه: «من آمن بي ولو فسيحيا, وكل من كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى إلى الابد.» (يو25:11-26) 
»من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إل دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.» (يو24:5) 
«من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا اقيمه في اليوم الأخير.» (يو24:5‏) 
وهنها قوة ومركز الإفخارستيا المنقطع النظير، المترتب أصلآ عن أن "الكلمة صار جسداً"، إذ أن «الجسد» بفهوم «اللحم» و »الدم »» في الكلمة أي فى "جسد الكلمة" صار فيه وصار له كل ما للكلمة من قوة إلهية مدخرة فيه وعاملة به للشفاء من الموت، لذلك ستاه الآباء "ترياق عدم الموت"؛ بل ولإعطاء الحياة الآبدية، بل ولأخذ قوة القيامة ونور الخلود، لأنه «جسد الكلمة» أو إذ جاز القول "جسد الله" أو "جسد الحياة الابدية" أو «جسد النور»!! فانظر أيها القارىء وتمعن كيف يأكل ويشرب الإنسان بالسر "جسداً" مُدخراً فيه كل كنوز الله هذه مجاناً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*"والكلمة صار جسداً"​
«صار» هنا لا تفيد التغيير كما لا تفيد أن الكلمة توقف عن أن يكون الكلمة. لأن "الكلمة" بدء كل ذي بدء، له جوهر الله وطبيعته، لذلك فهو غير قابل للغيير وغير قابل للتحول, ولكن القول "صار" يفيد اتخاذه درجة في الاستعلان تتناسب مع ضعف إدراكنا، لأن عجز الأنبياء في توصيل « الكلمة» للناس وفشل الناس في إدراك «الكلمة» جعلا الكلمة يأخذ حالة أكثر اقتراباً لإدراكنا، حتى يتمم فيها استعلاناً أكثر لله. 
‏كذلك نجد أذ قوله: «صار» هنا تتصل بمفهوم عميق مع «صار» التي جاءت في الأية 2:1 "كل شيء به صار"، إذ نلمح أن القديس يوحنا يكاد يقول أن الكلمة هو أصل ومركز الخليقة القديمة والخليقة الجديدة، فالاولى «به صارت» والثانية "فيه صارت", و«صار هو رأساً لها»، وكأن القديس يوحنا يود أن يقول "أنه صار إلى الذي به صار. ومن هنا جاء القول «بكر كل خليقة» (كو 15:1)، لأنه هو أيضاً أول قيامة الأموات!! 
كذلك فإن "الجسد" الذي صار إليه وفيه؛ لا يعبر عن جزء من الإنسان، ولكنه تعبير لاهوتي عن طبيعة الإنسان ككل، جسداً ونفساً وروحاً. 
وكلمة «الجسد» هي تعبير سائد في العهد القديم يعبر عن البشرية ككل، ونسمع ذلك في قول يؤئيل النبي (في الترجمة السبعينية): « ويكون بعد ذلك أني أسكب روحي على كل جسد... «، التي جاءت في الترجمة العربية «على كل بشر.» ( يؤئيل 28:2) 
والمعنى أن «الكلمة» الذي «كان في البدء، وكان عند الله، وكان هو الله»، صار إنساناً كاملاً له كل ما للطبيعة البشرية من صفات, ما عدا الخطية وحدها, وهو هو الكلمة، كما كان قبل التجسد هكذا بقي كما هو بعد التجسد. 
والقديس يوحنا, عن حكمة روحية وبصيرة لاهوتية, اختار كلمة «صار«، ولم يقل «أخذ جسداً»، كما يخطىء بعض اللاهوتيين، فهو لم «يأخذ» وإلا كان من المحتمل أن «يترك»؛ كذلك لم يقل «حل في الجسد» مجرد حلول وإلا احتمل الإخلاء والترك؛ بل قال «صار»» بحيث يستحيل أذ يتراجع فيما صار اليه لأن الصيرورة هنا شملت كيانه كله! 
‏وحيما قال صار"جسداً، فهو بحكمة اختار كلمة «جسد»، فهو لا يقصد أنه صار إنساناً ‏ما مجرد واحد من الناس. ولكه يقصد أنه صار«بشراً» له «ملء الطبيعة البشرية كلها«. لذلك نسمع المسيح يعطي نفسه اسم »ابن الإنسان» ليعبر عن البشرية كلها القائمة فيه. وفعلاً قد عبر بحياته على الآرض تعبيراً كاملاً عن الطيعة البشرية بكل ضعفها وأعوازها دون خطأ أو خطية، دون أن يتنازل لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين عن كونه «الكلمة» الله أو «الله الكلمة». وبهذا استطاع أن يرفع الطبيعة البشرية التي صار فيها إلى منتهى الكمال: "لأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي" (يو 19:17). لأن القصد من التجسد هو استعلان أن «يسوع» هو المسيا "الكلمة" الأزلى: «كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله(ايو2:4)، حيث كلمة «جاء في الجسد» تضيف إلى مفهوم «صار جسداً» الاولى مفهوم الديمومة في التجسد الكامل دون أي تغيير. لأن «صار جسداً» وحدها تفيد الحقيقة أنه صار بطبيعة الإنسان كاملة، أما قوله: "جاء في الجسد" فتفيد التواجد في هذه الحقيقة، والإستمرار فيها. 
أما تأكيد التجسد أو أن الجسد الذي صار به هو جسد بشري داخل في مسلسل البشرية, فهذا يقرره بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى رومية: "بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح... الذي سبق فوعد به بأنبيائه في الكتب المقدسة عن ابنه الذي صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد." (رو 1:1-3) 
واختصار هذه الأية هو كالأتي: "يسوع, المسيا, ابن الله, تجسد !!" 
‏ثم إذ التأكيد على أن البشرية التي صار بها هي بشرية حقيقية متألمة وقابلة للموت, فهذا يصفه أيضأ بولس الرسول: "فالله, إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية, دان الخطية في الجسد"(رو3:8) 
‏أما قوله: «شبه جسد الخطية» فهو ليفرقه من "جسد الخطية"، فجسد المسيح يحمل كل مكونات جسد الخطية ما عدا الخطية، لأن بشرية المسيح وُجدت, لحظة ما وُجدت, متحدة بلاهوته!! فلم يكن ممكناً أن تداهم, الجسد, عناصر الخطية، بل ولأن جسد المسيح كان خالياً خلواً تاماً من عنصر الخطية، استطاع بلاهوته أن يدين, أي يحكم ويعاقب ويفرز الخطية بالجسد عندما حل عقوبتها عليه وهو بريء منها. فالصليب والموت كانا أقصى فضيحة للخطية وأعظ تتويج لجسد الإنسان بالنصرة عليها: "فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت أي إبليس"(عب14:2) 
‏ولكن السؤال الكبير المحير: كيف أمكن «للكلمة الله» أو "الله الكلمة" وهو في ملء لاهوته ومجده أن «يصير جسداً»، ويوجد في الهيئة كإنسان؟ بمعنى أن مجد اللاهوت حينما يحل حلولاً ذاتيأ ودائمأ في جسد إنسان, علمأ بأنه كان أكثر من حلول إذ هو اتحاد وصيرورة, فإنه يمنع الجسد من أن يظهر بصورته الطبيعية, فبهاء مجد الله يصعق العين الترابية، وهوذا المثل أمامنا عملياً وواضحاً، فالمسيح نفسه لما استعلن لبولس الرسول بعد القيامة وهو في مجده لم يحتمله لا بولس ولا الذين معه: «رأيت في نصف النهار في الطريق أيها الملك نورا من السماء أفضل من لمعان الشمس قد أبرق حولى وحول الذاهبين معي, فلما سقطنا جميعا على الارض سمعت صوتاً يكلمني ويقول باللغة العبرانية شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني... فقلت أنا "من أنت يا سيد" فقال "أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده"» (أع13:26-15) 
ولكن الذي نعرفه تماما أن يسوع المسيح حينها كان يعيش على الآرض، لم يكن له هذا النور الذي هو أشد لمعاناً من نور الشمس وقت الظهيرة! 
‏هنا يقول بولس الرسول أنه لكي يحل ملء اللاهوت في الجسد ويتحد به، يلزمه أولاً أن يتخلى عن مجده الإلهي المنظور: "الذي كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله، لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة (هيئة) عبد صائرأ في شبه الناس" (فى6:2-7). وهذا هو الذي عبر عنه اللاهوتيون باسم "الإخلاء" باعتباره عملاً يتبع قدرة الله على كل شيء التي بها يقدر أن يخلي ذاته, في الظاهر, من مجده. 
‏ولكن هذا الإخلاء ل يُنقص من كل خصائص اللاهوت التي حل بها الكلمة فى «الجسد» واتحد به, إذ يقول بولس الرسول: "فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا, وأنتم مملوؤن فيه!!"(كو9:2) 
‏من هذا نستطيع أذ ندرك مدى عمق وفخامة المعنى في قول القديس يوحنا، وبمنتهى الإختصار «والكلمة صار جسدا»، فهنا قد بلغ استعلان الكلمة أوج قوته وعمقه وفعله لأن «جسد الكلمة» ‏هذا، الذي هو جسد يسوع المسيح، أصبح أعلى قوة إلهية حصل عليها الإنسان ليدرك الله بها وفيها ويقترب إليه. 
‏فجسد الكلمة, أي جسد يسوع المسيح, صار هو الطريق المفتوح أمام الإنسان إلى الأقداس العليا في السماء: «فإن لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إل الأقداس بدم يسوع، طريقاً كرسه لنا حديثاً حيا بالحجاب أي جسده...» (عب19:19-20). لأننا سبق أن قلنا أن يسوع المسيح "دان الخطية بالجسد"، فبالصليب أي بموت الجسد عن الخطية صار«الجسد» معبراً سرياً إلى الأمجاد العليا. 
‏ثم إن هذا «الجسد», جسد الكلمة يسوع المسيح ابن الله, الذي قدمه الله نفسه ذبيحة خطية على مذبح خطية العالم كـ «حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» [فاشتمه أبوه الصالح وقت المساء على الجلجثة]  فأصبح لحمه يؤكل بالسر, أي بالروح للتقديس, وهذا نسمعه من فم الرب قديماً متتماً بالفعل كنبوة ونموذج لذبيحة المسيح على الصليب يوم الفصح: 
"تكون لكم شاة (حملاً) صحيحة ذكرا ابن سنة... ويكون عندكم تحت الحفظ إلى اليوم الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر(نيسان), ثم يذبحه كل جمهور جماعة إسرائيل في العشية، ويأخذون من الدم ويجعلونه على القائمتين والعتبة العليا في البيوت التي يأكلونه فيها. ويأكلون اللحم تلك الليلة مشويأ بالنار مع فطير، على أعشاب مرة يأكلونه... هو فصح للرب." (خ 5:12-11)
‏هذا هو المسيح فصحنا، فقد قبضوا عليه وتحفظوا عليه حتى اليوم الرابع عشر, بحسب إنجيل يوحنا, واشترك كل جهور جماعة شعب إسرائيل في ذبحه على الصليب "حسب الطقس"، وأهرقوا دمه على الصليب وعلى الأرض، على خلفية من نار الآلام ومرارة التعذيب، فكان هو "الفصح الحقيقي" الذي تم على اسمه أول فصح في مصر: "وتكون جثتاهما على شارع المدينة العظمى التي تدعى روحيا سدوم ومصر حيث صُلب ربنا أيضاً" (رؤ8:11). هذا هو فصحنا الحقيتي المذبوح لنا: "لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح قد ذُبح لأجلنا" (اكو 7:5)
وكما أن الذين أكلوا الفصح الآول عبر عليهم الملاك ولم يقتحمهم حسب وعد الله لكل من أطاع وأكل لحم الفصح واختبأ خلف ‏الدم، والذين لم يأكلوا ولم يتحصنوا بالدم أهلكهم المهلك؛ هكذا صار الأكل والشرب من فصحنا الجديد حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم. 
الفصح القديم كان بالرمز لنموذج جسدي، أما فصحنا الجديد فبالحق على مستوى الروح: "جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق... فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي" (يو55:6-57) 
‏والإنذار الآول بالهلاك لمن لم يشترك في القصح بقي هو كما هو: 
‏"من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير" (يو54:6‏)
"إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم." (يو53:6‏) 
‏ثم هذا هو بعينه "الجسد" الذي «صار للكلمة». 
وهو الجسد الذي بذله من حياة العالم على الصليب. 
‏وهو الجسد الذي هو بالحقيقة »خبزالسماء», «حبة الحنطة» التي سقطت من السماء على أرض الشقاء فماتت، ثم قامت واستقامت، وأتت بغلة وفيرة ملأت أهراء الحياة. 
‏وهكذا يكون بـ «الكلمة صار جسداً», قد صار تأسيس طريق الخلاص للدخول إلى الأقداس العليا، وتأسيس سر الاتحاد الجديد بالإفخارستيا. فجسد الكلمة، أي «يسوع« المسيح ابن الله، صار خبز الحياة الذي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت. فهنا اتحاد ذو شقين: 
الأول: اتحاد عل مستوى الطبيعة الإلهية: «كما أن قدرته الإلهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة والتقوى... اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية» (2بط3:1-4)؛ "لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله.» (أف19:3) 
والثاني على مستوى الذات، أي شخصي: «ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم» (أف17:3)؛ «مع المسيح صُلبت فأحيا، لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا في. فما أحياه الأن في الجسد، فإنما أحياه في الإيمان، إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي» (غل20:2)؛ "إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي ويحبه أبي وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً. (يو23:14) 
‏فكل هذه النعم والمواعيد العظمى والثمينة, وهذا الخلاص العجيب، وهذا الحب الإلهي الذي جعل هياكل أجسادنا وأرواحنا منزلاً مريحأ لسكنى الآب والمسيح والروح القدس لتغيير طبيعتنا وتقديسها، وهذه الشركة والزمالة والمؤازرة في الحياة الحاضرة مع شخص الكلمة يسوع المسيح ابن الل؛ كل هذا تم لما انتهى «الكلمة» إلى قراره الآخير: "أن يصير جسداً". 
‏والآن يلزمنا أن نعود لندقق في المعاني اللاهوتية التي يتضمنها «التجسد» حتى نتجنب الإنزلاقات التي وقع فيها أئمة الهراطقة الذين خرجوا عن حدود الإيمان الصحيح بالتجسد: 
1-	البشرية التي «صار» إليها وبها الكلمة, أي التجسد, هي بشرية كاملة وصحيحة للانسان الكامل. وهذا ما وقع فيه أبوليناريوس الذي قال بأن البشرية التي أخذها المسيح لنفسه لم تكن كاملة. فهو أخذ جسداً ولكن هذا الجسد لم يكن جسداً كاملاً كما لإنسان عادي.
2-	البشرية التي صار بها المسيح كانت بشرية حقيقية ودائمة. وهذا ما وقع فيه جماعة الغنوسيين (العارفين) الذين قالوا أن الكلمة أخذ جسداً حسب الظاهر فقط ولمدة قصيرة وبقي غريباً عن نفسه. فالكلمة عندهم صار جسداً ولكنه لم يلبس هذا الجسد. كما ضل الدوسيتيون الذين قالوا إن الجسد كان خيالاً أو شبهاً فقط. ولم يكن حقيقيا. 
إن الطبيعة الالهية والطبيعة البشرية اتحدتا بالتجسد اتحادا كليا وكاملاً وصارتا واحداً. ولكن هذا الاتحاد لم يغير شيئاً من كلتا الطبيعتين، كل في مجاله، فهو "إله متأنس" وليس إلهاً وإنساناً وكأنه ازدواج للشخصية. فلم يأت عملاً إلهياً دون أن يكون الجسد شريكأ فيه، ولم يعمل عملاً جسدياً دون أن يكون اللاهوت شريكاً فيه. فلما أقام لعازر من الموت، أقامه بقوة لاهوته وبصوت فمه معاً. ‏ولما مات، مات بالجسد، واللاهوت فيه لم يفارقه حياً وميتاً، لذلك لم يفسد الجسد ولذلك قام!! ولذلك أيضاً كان موته نصرة للجسد والروح معاً وكان فداء وخلاصاً! فإذا لم يكن اللاهوت ملازماً وشريكا في الآلام والموت لاستحالت الآلام أن تكون آلاما خلاصية والموت موتاً فدائياً. فالله فدانا بالجسد، والدم كان دماً إلهياً. "فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله (عب14:9), ‏ولما قال: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة» (يو25:11‏)، قاما عل أساس لاهوت القيامة الكائن في الجسد المتحد به؛ فلما قام، قام بقوة لاهوته وبالجسد. ولما بكى، كان ذلك أعظم تعبير عن شركة اللاهوت (الله) في أحزان الإنسان موضحاً بالجسد: «في كل ضيقهم تضايق...(إش9:63). وهكذا لم يأت المسيح عملاً إلا واللاهوت له فيه كما للناسوت. لأن بعد الاتحاد لا يمكن أن تعمل أي طبيعة منهما بانفراد عن الأخرى ، لأن شخص المسيح، أي أقنومه، واحد هو الذي جمع الطبيعتين ووحدهما في واحدية ذاتية، فيستحيل عليه أن يكون له مشيئتان ولا إرادتان ولا قولان ولا نظرتان  قبالة موضوع واحد. فجاءت أعماله كلها تنطق بوحدة بشرية كاملة ناضجة نفسا وجسدا وروحاً مع لاهوت كامل فعال على مستوى الله قوة وسلطانا ومجدا. ‏وهذا كله واضح لا محتاج إل مجادلة في قول القديس يوحنا «والكلمة صار جسداً»». و«صار» هنا تنص وتؤكد عل عملية توحيد سري فائق للغاية أتاها الكلمة مع الجسد في ذاته ليعيش فيه إلى الأ بد ويعمل به كل أعمال الخلاص، بل ويمجد به الله والآب ، بل ويعيش به في مجده الذي كان له قبل إنشاء العالم، فكلمة «صار» أصبحت هي مركز الوحي اللاهوتي الصحيح. لأنه وإن كانت كلمة "صار" في قوله »والكلمة صار جسداً» تحمل في طياتها عمليات إلهية سرية خطيرة في معزل عن قدرة فكر الإنسان، وهيهات للانسان أن يبلغ مداها؛ إلا أن شيئاً واحداً يتحتم علينا أن لا نفوته، وهو أنه إن لم يكن قد صالح الله «الكلمة بالجسد» لما «صار الكلمة جسداً»، لما أمكن أن يصالح الكلمة المتجسد الله بالإنسان! أو كيف يصالح الآب الكلي القداسة بالإنسان الذي بلغ الحضيض في الخطية والنجاسة؟
وإن كان المسيح الكلمة المتجسد قد وقف يتشفع ويحامي ويطلب لدى الله الأب عن الإنسان الخاطىء, مطالبأ الله أن يجعله واحدأ في الآب والابن: «ليكون الجميع واحداً كما أنك أنت أيها الأب في وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا, ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني» (يو21:17‏), لأن رسالة المسيح »الكلمة المتجد» تتركز وتتلخص في هذا المطلب الواحد الآخير أن الإنسان يصير واحدأ مع الآب والابن؛ فكيف يتصور أن يكون الكلمة قد أخفق في أن يوحد اللاهوت بالناسوت إلى واحد في نفسه؟  
‏وعندما قال المسيح: "أنا فيهم وأنت في ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد" (يو23:17)، فهل لم يكن يحب حساب الناسوت الذى له؟ وكيف يعقل أن نصير نحن واحد في المسيح, ‏وواحداً في الآب مع المسيح, ونبلغ إلى «الشركة في الطيعة الإلهية»ء إذا تصورنا أن المسيح نفسه قد أخفق أن يُصير اللاهوت والناسوت واحداً ؟!  
‏إذن فإيمان الكنيسة القبطية الأ رثوذكسية هو إيمان إنجيلي بالدرجة الأ ول ولاهوتها هو من عمق أعماق لاهوت إنجيل يوحنا؛ عندما تقول أن الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة البشرية صارتا واحداً بالاتحاد في أقنوم الكلمة المتجسد وليس اثنين بعد الاتحاده وأن المسيح كانت له بالتالي حتماً وبالضرورة مشيئة واحدة وإرادة واحدة.  
‏هذا الأمر اختلط على أوطاخي إذ اعتبر أن اتحاد الطبيعتين أنشأ طبيعة ثالثة، واحدة، كانت فيها الطبيعة البشرية منسحبة وكأن لا وجود لها. فسماه اللاهوتيون(Monophysite) وألصقوا هذا الإصطلاح بالكنيسة القبطية، وهي من الأوطاحية ومن هذا الإفتراء براء !! 
‏فعندنا «الكلمة صار جسداً» تعني أن كل من الكلمة والجسد صارا واحداً، يعملان معاً بانسجام فائق، نتيجة اتحاد كامل، إذ وحد بينهما المسيح في ذاته ليعملا عملاً واحداً بمشيئة واحدة وإرادة واحدة ورأي واحد هي مشيئته وارادته الذاتية الواحدة التي يستمدها من الأب. وفي وحدة الطبيعة والذات التي عاش بها المسيح ويعيش بها حتى الأن وإلى الأ بد مع الله، سيظهر بها كما كان يعيش فيها على الأرض: «ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أظهر نكون مثله, لأننا سنراه كما هو» (1يو2:3) 
4- إن بشرية المسيح كانت عامة وليست بشرية فردية. فهو كان، ونادى بأنه "ابن الإنسان" أكثر مما عُرف أنه من الناصرة أو الجليل أو ابن داود. كما كانت بشريته كاملة تسمو فوق اعتبارات الجنس ذكراً أو أنثى. وهذا واضح ومُضمن في قول القديس يوحنا «صار جسداً» ولم يقل صار إنساناً, وهذه لفتة بديعة, حتى يشمل كل ما للإنسان دون أن يستثني شيئاً منه. 
5- قولنا أن الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة البشرية اجتمعتا واتحدتا إلى واحد في شخص «الكلمة»، أي يسوع المسيح, ثم قولنا أن المسيح وحدهما إلى واحد في ذاته، وبناء على ذلك كانت له مشيئة واحدة وارادة واحدة, هذا يقطع خط الرجعة على كل أشكال «النسطورية» التي قالت أنه كان له شخصية إلهية بجوار شخصية بشرية كل منهما تعمل عملها الخاص بها. وذلك نشأ بضرورة الحال لما اعتبروا أن الطبيعتين اللاهوتية والبشرية لم تأتيا فيه إلى إتحاد ووحدة!! فعندهم كل طبيعة برزت بشخصية تحمل خواصها. وهذا تقسيم شنيع في شخص المسيح الواحد. علماً بأن "الكلمة الذي كان في البدء، وكان عند الله وكان الله، والكلمة صار جسداً»؛ نقول أن شخص الكلمة أو أقنومه لما صار جسداً لم يأخذ شخصية جديدة عما كان له، ولم يغير شخصيته الإلهية، بل نسمع المسيح, أي الكلمة المتجسد, يقول بقوة وجلال «أنا هو»: « أنا هو الحق والحياة والنور» !!! »وقبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن»، و«إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم» (يو24:8)، «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء, ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء.» (يو13:3) 
6- إن الطبيعة البشرية التي صا رفيها الكلمة تأثرت تأثرا مباشراً باللاهوت, فبعد أن كانت تحت لعنة الموت رفع عنها الكلمة هذه اللعنة بلاهوته لحظة أن صار فيها، وفي هذا يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [لأنه كان من الضروري عندما صار الجسد جداً له أن يشترك في عدم الموت الذي له, أي الذي للكلمة]. 
7- كذلك فالطبيعة البشرية التي صارت للكلمة وصار الكلمة لها لما أخذت قوة عدم الموت أخذت فيها قوة القيامة من الأموات. لذلك قام الجسد من الموت دون أن يمسك فيه. 
وهكذا فإن قول القديس يوحنا "والكلمة صار جسداً" فتح أمام اللاهوتيين كل كنوز اللاهوت التي كانت مخبأة لحساب «الجسد» الكلي أي البشرية عامة. لأن التجسد كان في حقيقته تنازلاً ‏إلهياً سخياً إلينا، حاملآ على ذراعيه كل ما يمكن أن يعطيه الله للانسان مما كان هو محتاجاً إليه أو مما كانت محسوبة له أصلاً في الخليقة الاولى وفقدها بالخطية وبالبعد عنه. 
هذه العطايا الإلهية السخية، حمل الله أصولها ونموذجها الكامل لجسده أي بشريته, التي صيرها له وصير نفسه لها كعينة لما هو مزمع أن يصنعه في جسد البشرية. ولو أدركنا هذه الحقيقة لآدركنا سر لاهحوت بولس الرسول كله، بل وسر إنجيل يوحنا وبقية الأناجيل وكل أقوال المسيح: 
أ- فبولس الرسول فهم «الكلمة صار جسداً» بأن ملء اللاهوت حلق في جسد الكلمة "فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً" (كو9:2‏). فيتمسك بذلك بولس الرسول بالحرف الواحد, كما أصبح حقاً لنا أن نمتلىء منه أو فيه: «لكي تمتلئوا الى كل ملء الله» (أف19:3)، «وأنتم مملوؤون فيه» (كو10:2). أو حسب تعبير القديس يوحنا «ومن ملئه نحن جيعا أخذنا نعمة فوق نعمة» (يو16:1‏) 
ب- ولأن لعنة الموت رُفعت عن «جسد الكلمة» وحل محلها قوة القيامة وملء الحياة الأبدية نتيجة الاتحاد الإلهي، كذلك أصبح لنا هذا الحق عينه: «من آمن بي ولو فسيحيا, وكل من كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى إلى الابد.» (يو25:11-26) 
»من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إل دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.» (يو24:5) 
«من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا اقيمه في اليوم الأخير.» (يو24:5‏) 
وهنها قوة ومركز الإفخارستيا المنقطع النظير، المترتب أصلآ عن أن "الكلمة صار جسداً"، إذ أن «الجسد» بفهوم «اللحم» و »الدم »» في الكلمة أي فى "جسد الكلمة" صار فيه وصار له كل ما للكلمة من قوة إلهية مدخرة فيه وعاملة به للشفاء من الموت، لذلك ستاه الآباء "ترياق عدم الموت"؛ بل ولإعطاء الحياة الآبدية، بل ولأخذ قوة القيامة ونور الخلود، لأنه «جسد الكلمة» أو إذ جاز القول "جسد الله" أو "جسد الحياة الابدية" أو «جسد النور»!! فانظر أيها القارىء وتمعن كيف يأكل ويشرب الإنسان بالسر "جسداً" مُدخراً فيه كل كنوز الله هذه مجاناً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*ب- «وحل بيننا». ​‏
كلمة "حل" تأتي في اليونانية (      ). وأصل الكلمة مأخوذ من كلمة الخيمة. وهكذا فهي تشير 
إلى السكنى أو الحلول كما يضرب الإنسان خيمة على الآرض. 
ثم تأتي كلمة "بيننا" ‏لتزيد معنى الإقامة في خيمة وسط شعبه، إشارة إلى الحياة التي سيحياها على الأرض. فهي لا تعني السكنى فقط بل الإقامة والمعيشة. والحياة في الجسد كما في خيمة هو تراث فكري يهودي نسمع عنه من بطرس الرسول "عَالِماً أَنَّ خَلْعَ مَسْكَنِي قَرِيبٌ كَمَا أَعْلَنَ لِي رَبُّنَا يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً (2بط  1 :  14)", وكذلك عند بولس الرسول «لأننا نعلم أنه إذا نقض بيت خيمتنا الأرضي (الجسد) فلنا في السموات بيت من الله الله غير مصنوع بيد أبدي» (2كو 1:5) 
‏ولكن قصد القديس يوحنا الأساسي من ذكر هذا التعبير, أي الحلول في الخيمة, هو رفع أبصارنا إل ما صنع «يهوه» الرب قديماً عندما حل في خيمة الإجتماع وسط شعب إسرائيل. 
"ثم غطت السحابة خيمة الإجتماع وملأ بهاء الرب المسكن، فلم يقدر موسى أن يدخل خيمة الإجتماع." (خر34:40-35) 
"لأني لم أسكن في بيت منذ يوم أصعدت بني إسرائيل من مصر إلى هذا اليوم بل كت أسير في خيمة وفي مسكن" (2صم6:7) 
‏وبهذا يكون القديس يوحنا قد ربط بين حلول يهوه قديماً في خيمة الإجتماع وسط الشعب حيث ملأ بهاؤه المسكن، وبين حلول الكلمة في خيمة جسده الذي لم يستطع أذ يخفي بهاه عن أصحاب العيون المفتوحة "ورأينا مجده" بالرغم من الإخلاء الظاهري الذي أجراه في ذاته ومن اتضاع هيئة جسده. 
والعجيب أن الروح لا يتركنا بلا توضيح، فالنبوات لم تترك حتى هذا الحلول والسكنى في أخر الأيام دون إشارة، فنسمع عنه من زكريا النبي «ترنمى وافرحي يا بنت صهيون لأني هأنذا أتي وأسكن في وسطك يقول الرب.» (زك10:2) 
‏هذا من جهة الحلول « في وسطنا». 
كما يعطيا حزقيال النبي صورة أخرى للحلول «من فوق»: «ويكون مسكني فوقهم وأكون لهم إلهاً ويكونون لى شعباً« (حز27:37) 
ولا نستغرب قوله: «مسكني فوقهم»، فهذا في الواقع كان موضع سكنى يهوه الرب العظيم داخل خيمة الإجتماع فوق "الغطاء" على التابوت. وغطاء التابوت هذا له شأن عظيم جداً سواء في اللاهوت العبري القديم, وكان اسمه عندهم «الشاكيناه» وهو "السكن" أي "موضع السكنى", وطبعا دون ذكر اسم الله احتراماً وتوقيراً, أو في اللاهوت الطقسي في الكنيسة القبطية(الايلاستيريون) .
"وصنع غطاء من ذهب نقي طوله ذراعان ونصف وعرضه ذراع ونصف، وصنع كروبين (الشاروبيم) من ذهب... وكان الكروبان باسطين أجنحتهما إلى فوق مظلين بأجنحتهما فوق الغطاء ووجهاهما كل واحد إلى الأخر" (خر6:37-9). وقد حدد الله مكان تواجده عل هذا الغطاء هكذا:
2- «كَلِّمْ هَارُونَ أَخَاكَ أَنْ لاَ يَدْخُلَ كُلَّ وَقْتٍ إِلَى الْقُدْسِ دَاخِلَ الْحِجَابِ أَمَامَ الْغِطَاءِ الَّذِي عَلَى التَّابُوتِ لِئَلَّا يَمُوتَ لأَنِّي فِي السَّحَابِ أَتَرَاءَى عَلَى الْغِطَاءِ. (لا2:16)
22- وَأَنَا أَجْتَمِعُ بِكَ هُنَاكَ وَأَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ مِنْ عَلَى الْغِطَاءِ مِنْ بَيْنِ الْكَرُوبَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ عَلَى تَابُوتِ الشَّهَادَةِ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيكَ بِهِ إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ (خر22:25)
وفي العبري تترجم "الايلاستيريون" بـ »الكابوراة», ويترجمها بعض العلماء بكرسي الرحمة, إشارة إلى مركز المسيح الشفاعي؛ ولكن معظم العلماء المدققين يربطون معناها بالكفارة وليس بالشفاعة, لأن المعنى الجذري في العبرية يقوم على الذبيحة، فهو معنى ذبائحي ينسجم مع الكفارة وليس الشفاعة. لأن رئيس الكهنة يدخل مرة واحدة في السنة في يوم الكفارة إلى قدس الآقداس لينضح من ذبيحة الخطية على الكبوراة أي غطاء التابوت أي الإيلاستيريون. وبولس الرسول يقطع بأن المسيح قد صار هو الايلاستيريون وقد تخضب بدم نفسه فصار الكبوراة الإلهية والكفارة الدائمة (رو25:3‏). 
‏من هذا يتضح أن عبادة يهوه قديماً ارتبطت بخيمة الإجتماع وحلوله فيها وكان مركز خيمة الإجتماع الأقدس هو التابوت، وأقدس ما في التابوت هوغطاؤه حيث يسكن يهوه بصفة دائمة، ‏كما يُفهم من الآيات السابقة. 
‏وفي اللاهوت العبري، يعتبر الغطاء هذا أو الشاكيناه هو موضع «سكن» يهوه المقدس الدائم سواء في ترحاله قديماً أو إقامته الدائمة في الهيكل. وقد قدس العبرانيون اسم الشاكيناه »السكن» وجعلوه عوض اسم الله أو "الحضرة الإلهية"، فجاءت الترجمة العبرية للآية: «ويجعلون لى مُقدساً (هيكلاً) لآسكن في وسطهم» (خر8:25) في الترجوم هكذا: «وسأجعل الشاكيناه تسكن في وسطهم». لذلك فإن قول القديس يوحنا: "وسكن بينناً" كان يهدف بقوة إلى لفت أنظارنا إلى الحضرة الإلهية أو موضع سكناه في القديم. 
وقد التقط آباء الكنيسة القبطة الآوائل هذا الوضع الفائق والممتاز لغطاء التابوت, الشاكيناه, (السكن)، وجعلوه تعبيراً عن الجسد، وجعلوا العذراء القديسة مريم هي الغطاه الذهب الذي حل عليه الله، أو سكنت فيه الحضرة الإلهية. 
غير أن بولس الرسول استخدم لفظة "الغطاء" بمعنى الكفارة في الآية: "الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالإيمان بدمه" (رو25:3)، وهي الكلمة العبرية الأصل "كبوراة" المسماة أيضاً "كرسي الرحمة". 
‏من ها جاءت النبوة «ويكون مسكي فوقهم وأكون لهم إلهاً ويكونون لى شعباً» (حز27:37). فإنجيل لوقا يسجل لنا كيفية مدخل الكلمة إلى الجسد الذي حل فيه هكذا: «الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظلك، فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يُدعى ابن الله« (لو35:1). فهنا واضح أنه بدأ سكناه هكذا «يحل عليك» وبدأ مجد الله وقوته تخيم «فوق» جسد البشرية الممثل في العذراء القديسة الثيئوتوكس. 
‏ويحلو لنا أن نكمل بأن ترحال يهوه قديماً «ساكناً» وسط شعبه، من خيمة إلى خيمة ومن موضع إلى موضع مع الشعب التائه أربعين سنة, وفي العبور الإعجازي للأردن، حيث التابوت كان يتقدم المسيرة، ثم الإقامة الساخطة في وسط شعب متمرد غليظ الرقبة الذي أعطوه القفا دون الوجه جزاء ترحاله المضني معهم هذه السنين كلها، أخيراً وأخيراً جداً استقر في "جسد الإنسان: الشاكيناه الحقيقي والحضرة الحقيقية لله" التي وثق أعمدتها في السماء وعلى الأرض: «وليس أحد صعد إل السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يو13:3) ‏ليعيش فينا ومعنا دائمأ وإلى الأ بد "وها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر." (مت 20:28). 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*ج- "ورأينا مجده"​
واضح أن «حل بيننا» بمفهومها المنطبق على سكنى الحضرة الإلهية في الجسد عل مستوى خيمة الإجتماع لا بد أن يرافقها استعلان المجد. وها يقدم القديس يوحنا شهادته كواحد من الذين رأوا هذا المجد. 
‏وكلمة »«رأينا» باللغة اليونانية تتبع مجموعة الرؤية غير العضوية التي ليست بالعين بل بالإيمان للاستعلان. فكلمة «يرى» باليوناية عند القديس يوحنا وردتعل ستة تركيبات تختلف في اللفظ بعضها عن بعض، بينما هي تأتي في الترجمة العربية بتركيب واحد: «يرى»، أما في اليونانية فهي تنقسم إلى ثلاث مجموعات كل منها له موضع خاص للتعبير عن نوع من الرؤيا الخاصة, ولفظة (        ) هنا تتبع الرؤيا الخاصة بالاستعلان، سواء بخصوص حادثة أو لشخص المسيح نفسه الذي يستعلن ذاته من خلال كلماته وأعماله. وهذا النوع من الرؤيا لا يتبع الرؤيا الروحية التي للروحيين, التي يروا بها ما لا يُرى، ولكنها هنا رؤية الايمان البسيط الذي يستعلن الحق بمقدار ما يعلن الحق ذاته. وهذا كان سلوك المسيح العجيب، الذي كان يعمل ويتكلم مُعلناً الحق الذي فيه، الذي كل من كان عنده حاسة الإيمان كان يقبله ويؤمن، لأنه كان يرى الحق الذي فيه. وهذا النوع من الإيمان أو رؤية الإيمان لا يحتاج في الحقيقة للرؤية العينية وهو الذي نص عليه المسيح بقوله لتوما: »لأنك رأيتني يا توما أمنت، طوبى للذين أمنوا ولم يروا" يو29:20‏). هذه الطوبى المدخرة في رؤيه الإيمان بلا عيان وهي التي بقيت لنا حتى اليوم كما يقول بطرس الرسول: "الذي وأن لم ترونه تحبونه, ذلك وإن كنتم لا ترونه الآن لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد."(1بط8:1) 
هنا يتحتم علينا أيها القارىء العزيز أن نوضح قيمة رؤية الايمان غير العيني, إذ أنه أصلاً قائم على رؤية علنية منظورة ومحسوسة إذ كانت تخص الكلمة المتجسد, هذه الرؤية العلنية التي ارتفعت عندهم إلى رؤية غير معتمدة على النظر والسمع، هذه هي الرؤية الإيمانية الصرف, التي سلمها الرسل للكنيسة، فصارت هي أساس الإيمان القويم غير المعتمد على المشاهدة ورؤيا العين، ولكن بقي الرسل هم أساس هذا الإيمان الوحيد. لذلك نحن نؤمن بالرسولية الكنسية عن حق وأصالة وضرورة حتمتها رؤيتهم القائمة على الرؤية العينية والمشاهدة واللمس التي اختصوا بها وحدهم دون جميع من رأوا الرب, لهذا صار الإيمان الرسولي المؤسس على (      ) هو ذخيرة الكنيسة، التي عليها نعيش، وبها نمسك كمن يمسك بالحياة الأبدية. 
وهذا الأساس الرسولى الإيماني القائم على الرؤية الإيمانية غير العينية يضعه القديس يوحنا الرسول موضع الشهادة الرسولية، لكي يعتمد بختم رسول: «ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مُخلصا للعالم» (1يو14:4), «الذي كان من البدء، الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة... » (1يو1:1). لذلك نستطيع بكل يقين أن نقول أن الإيمان غير العيني القائم على الرؤيا الصادقة هو إيمان تاريخي بالدرجة الاولى، له جذر تاريخي عاينه الرسل وعاشوه, لأن الله ظهر في الجسد وفي التاريخ. لهذا فكل من بلغ بالحقيقة إل رؤية الرسل هذه لابن الله يكون قد بلغ الرؤية الأمثل بكل تأكيد، أي يكون قد واجه معجزة التجسد ووضع يده على الجسد ورأى وشاهد ولمس، وذلك من خلال إيمان الرسل وشهادتهم, لذلك لم تصبح معجزة التجسد حبيسة تاريخ جيل الرسل, لقد استطاع الرسل بالرؤيا الغير عينية أن يجعلوا معجزة التجسد معجزة كل جيل, لتد أخرجوها من حيزها التاريخي إلى ما هو فوق التاريخ وبعده. 
‏ولعل أقوى المواضع التي ذكر فيها كيف شوهد المجد علناً وعياناً هو حادثة التجلي، ولو أن القديس يوحنا لم يذكرها مع أنه كان أحد ثلا ثة شهود لها، وقد سجل هذه الحادثة كل من الآناجيل الثلاثة: «أخذ بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب وصعد إلى جبل ليصلي, وفيما هو يصلي صارت هيئة وجهه متغيرة ولباسه مبيضاً لامعاً, وإذا رجلان يتكلمان معه وها موسى وايليا, اللذان ظهرا بمجد, وتكلما عن خروجه الذي كان عتيدا أن يكمله في أورشليم, وأما بطرس واللذان معه فكانوا قد تثقلوا بالنوم, فلما استيقظوا رأوا مجده والرجلين الواقفين معه. وفيما هما يفارقانه قال بطرس ليسوع: يا معلم جيد أن نكون ههنا، فلنصنع ثلاث مظال لك واحدة ولموس واحدة ولإيليا واحدة. وهو لا يعلم ما يقول, وفيما هو يقول ذلك كانت سحابة فظللتهم فخافوا عندما دخلوا في السحابة, وصار صوت من السحابة قائلآ: هذا هو ابني الحبيب, له اسمعوا» (لو28:9-35)
وفي هذا الحادث نلتقط عدة أمور تهمنا في شرح الأية التي نحن بصددها: 
1-	"أخذ بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب". 2
2-	"صارت هيئة وجهه متغيرة" يقول عنها القديس متى في إنجيله: «تغيرت هيئته (تجلى)، واضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور.» ‏(مت2:17) 
3-	"موسى وايليا اللذان ظهرا بمجد" 
4-	«فلما استيقظوا رأوا مجده». 
5-	"فلنصع ثلاث مظال لك واحدة ولموسى واحدة ولإيليا واحدة". 
6-	"كانت سحابة فظلتهم". يقول عنها القديس متى الإنجيلي أنها "سحابة نيرة"
7-	"وصار صوت من السحابة قائلأ: هذا هو ابني الحبيب. له اسمعوا". 
‏ونحن إذا عدنا إلى الحادثة المماثلة في العهد القديم مع موسى، نجد الآتي: «فصعد موسى إلى الجبل فغطى السحاب الجبل وحل مجد الرب عل جبل سيناء وغطاه السحاب... وكان منظر مجد الرب كنار آكلة" (خر15:24-17). ‏ففي هذا المنظر وكل مناظر استعلان مجد يهوه الله في العهد القديم نجد أنه بمجرد اقتراب الله من الشعب، أو بالأكثر من موس وهارون، أو اقتراب موسى وهارون أمام الله، كان يصاحب ذلك ظهور واستعلان مجد الله! فإن كان الأمر هكذا في القديم فكم وكم بالحري بعدما اقترب الله ثم اقترب ثم تواجه مع الإنسان داخل الانسان كيف لا يستعلن مجده فيه! 
وإن حادثة التجلي تجمع الظهورين معاً والمجدين معاً: مجد الآب في السحابة النيرة التي ظللتهم مع صوته الأتي من المجد الأسنى، مع مجد الابن ونور الكلمة يغشى »الجسد» فيجمل الوجه يضيء ‏كالشمس. 
‏ثم علينا أن نعود إلى ذاكرة القديس بطرس لنسمع منه ما يتذكره عن حادثة التجلي هذه بعينها: "لأَنَّنَا لَمْ نَتْبَعْ خُرَافَاتٍ مُصَنَّعَةً إِذْ عَرَّفْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَمَجِيئِهِ، بَلْ قَدْ كُنَّا مُعَايِنِينَ عَظَمَتَهُ. لأَنَّهُ أَخَذَ مِنَ اللَّهِ الآبِ كَرَامَةً وَمَجْداً، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ كَهَذَا مِنَ الْمَجْدِ الأَسْنَى: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي أَنَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ». وَنَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا هَذَا الصَّوْتَ مُقْبِلاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِذْ كُنَّا مَعَهُ فِي الْجَبَلِ الْمُقَدَّسِ. (2بط16:1-18) 
واضح من هذه الشواهد أن القديس يوحنا حينما قال: "ونحن" فهو يقصد الخاصة جداً من تلاميذه وهم الثلاثة الذين كان قد انتخبهم مم الاثنى عشر ليطلعهم على سر مجده هذا، كما أطلع موسى سابقاً عل الجبل في سيناء، حيث تقول النبوة أنه «سيراه كل بشر» (إش 5:40) 
وقد يظهر تعارض في قول النبوة قديماً على فم إشعياء النبي بخصوص هذه الرؤية وهذا المجد "عزوا عزوا شعبي يقول إلهكم. طيبوا قلب أورشليم ونادوها بأن جهادها قد كمل، أن إثمها قد عُفي عنه أنها قد قبلت من يد الرب ضعفين عن كل خطاياها. صوت صارخ في البرية أعدوا طريق الرب، قوموا في القفر سبيلً لإلهنا. كل وطأة يرتفع، وكل جبل وأكمة ينخفض، ويصير المعوج مستقيمأ والعراقيب سهلاً. فيعلن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشر معاً لأن فم الرب تكلم" (إش 1:40-5) 
ولكن كان دأب الأنبياء أن يختصروا الزمن اختصاراً، فآلاف السنين تصير غداً أو سريعاً، لأن الرؤيا تكون في وهج شدتها متجمعة معاً وليست موزعة على السنين والأجيال. وقد تم بالفعل الجزء الاول من الاعلان عن مجد الرب, ورأه الأخصاء والمقربون والمختارون والمفديون، فمجدوا صاحب المجد. أما الجزء الثاني من الإعلان عن مجد الرب فهو مؤجل للجزء الباقي من البشرية حينما يرونه في مجيئه الثاني، في ملء مجده ومجد أبيه مع ملائكته (مت 30:24 , رؤ7:1). 
وقوله: «رأيناه» فهو يتكلم عن رؤيا غير عادية كانت تحت سحابة نيرة، أي في الحضرة الالهية، التي تطابق حضور "يهوه" قديمأ على جبل سيناء في السحابة التي ظللته. وهنا إشارة سرية إلى التعرف على شخصية المسيح. وحضور موسى وإيليا في التجلي بمجد هو إشارة ضمنية إلى قوله: «مشهودأ له من الناموس (موسى) والأنبياء (إيليا)» (رو 21:3). وكلمة "بمجد" بالنسبة لموسى وإيليا تفيد ارتفاع كرامة الناموس والأنبياء في أشخاص مُمثليهما موسى وإيليا. 
وقوله: «ورأينا مجده» فهو يقصد مجد «الكلمة بعد أن صار جسداً» أي يسوع المسيح. وقد اتضح من تسجيلات حادثة التجلي أنه فعلاً تغيرت هيئته الجسدية ولمع وجهه كالشمس وابيضت حتى ثيابه كالنور. ويصف القديس بطرس هذا المجد الذي رأه على الجبل أنه عاين عظمته، أي جلاله ‏وقدرته، وأنه أخذ من الآب كرامة ومجداً: "مجد  كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحقاً". 
هنا فإن تكرار كلمة «المجد» هو بقصد التركيز ولفت الإنتباه لكي لا نتوه في تواضع «الجسد» أو في مضمون الإخلاء. فالمجد مًعلن ومنظور للعيون التي لا يلزمها الإخلاء والتي أدركت حقيقة «الكلمة» اللوغس، مهما تنازل وأخذ منظراً: «هكذا مُفسداً أكثر من الرجل» حسب قول إشعياء النبي (14:52). لأن خطيئتنا هي التي حتمت على العين الضعيفة أن تراه «لا منظر(له) فنشتهيه» (2:53) 
أو ليس "الكلمة" اللوغس هو صوت الله ونداؤه, وهو قوله وأمره، فكيف نسمع صوت الله من فم اللوغس ولا نحس بالمجد المحاط به، هذا إذا أحسئا الرؤيا؛ لأنه حتى اليهود العاديون لمحوا في كلامه مجد الله وسلطانه «لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة» (مت29:7)!! أو بمعنى متقدم قليلاً عن الآية, إن المجد الذي رأوا ما هو إلا حب الآب منطبعاً عليه فلم يستطع أن يخفيه, واستطاعوا هم أن يستشفوه من فيض النعمة التي كانت عليه والحق الخارج منه الذي يهز كيان الإنسان الروحي. 
وهذا المجد الذي رأوه فيه الذي هو حب الآب المنطبع عليه هو هو الذي جعل من الذين قبلوه أولاداً لله, أي أن هذا الحب نفسه أو المجد نفسه لما آمنوا به أدخلهم في مجاله فصاروا أولاد الله أي الحائزين على الحب الآبوي. 
ونلاحظ أنه بظهور الكلمة في الجسد صار استعلان المجد الذي فيه. وقول القديس يوحنا أن هذا المجد لمحوه وتيقنوا من أنه مجد ابن وحيد لآبيه أو بالحري هو مجد الآب للابن الوحيد، هذا يوضح لنا سرا من أخطر الأسرار، أن استعلان المجد في الكلمة المتجسد كشف في الحال سر الأب والابن فيه، فبالرغم من أنه ظهر كابن، ولكن المجد كان مجد الآب في الابن. وهذا أيضاً صار كل من يرى الابن برؤية الإيمان فإنه يرى الآب بالضرورة، لأن مجد اللاهوت في الابن يشمل معه مجد الآب بآن واحد بدون شرح ولا توضيح: "الذي راني فقد رأى الآب." (يو9:14‏) 
‏القديس يوحنا يجمع هنا جملة ما رآه وسعه واختبره مع الخاصة من التلاميذ ويؤكد ذلك بقوله: "ونحن", فهو سمع بنفسه الرب يسوع المسيح يخاطب الأب عن مجده الخاص له عند الأب (يو5:17 و 24)، بل وسمع الأب يوافق بأنه «مُجد وسيمجد أيضاً (يو28:12‏)، بل وسمع ورأى هذا المجد في حادثة التجلي المذكورة سابقاً, بل شاهد وعاين وشهد لأعمال الرب يسوع المسيح التي تنطق جيعها بمجده وأوضحها عرس قانا الجليل ومعجزة تحويل الماء خمراً التي بها أظهر المسيح مجده لتلاميذه فآمنوا به. هذا ولا ننسى المجد الذي عايشه القديس يوحنا مع كوكب الصبح المنير يسوع المسيح نفسه في سفر الرؤيا: «ووجهه كالشمس وهي تضيء في قوتها.» (رؤ 16:1)  

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*ج- "ورأينا مجده"​
واضح أن «حل بيننا» بمفهومها المنطبق على سكنى الحضرة الإلهية في الجسد عل مستوى خيمة الإجتماع لا بد أن يرافقها استعلان المجد. وها يقدم القديس يوحنا شهادته كواحد من الذين رأوا هذا المجد. 
‏وكلمة »«رأينا» باللغة اليونانية تتبع مجموعة الرؤية غير العضوية التي ليست بالعين بل بالإيمان للاستعلان. فكلمة «يرى» باليوناية عند القديس يوحنا وردتعل ستة تركيبات تختلف في اللفظ بعضها عن بعض، بينما هي تأتي في الترجمة العربية بتركيب واحد: «يرى»، أما في اليونانية فهي تنقسم إلى ثلاث مجموعات كل منها له موضع خاص للتعبير عن نوع من الرؤيا الخاصة, ولفظة (        ) هنا تتبع الرؤيا الخاصة بالاستعلان، سواء بخصوص حادثة أو لشخص المسيح نفسه الذي يستعلن ذاته من خلال كلماته وأعماله. وهذا النوع من الرؤيا لا يتبع الرؤيا الروحية التي للروحيين, التي يروا بها ما لا يُرى، ولكنها هنا رؤية الايمان البسيط الذي يستعلن الحق بمقدار ما يعلن الحق ذاته. وهذا كان سلوك المسيح العجيب، الذي كان يعمل ويتكلم مُعلناً الحق الذي فيه، الذي كل من كان عنده حاسة الإيمان كان يقبله ويؤمن، لأنه كان يرى الحق الذي فيه. وهذا النوع من الإيمان أو رؤية الإيمان لا يحتاج في الحقيقة للرؤية العينية وهو الذي نص عليه المسيح بقوله لتوما: »لأنك رأيتني يا توما أمنت، طوبى للذين أمنوا ولم يروا" يو29:20‏). هذه الطوبى المدخرة في رؤيه الإيمان بلا عيان وهي التي بقيت لنا حتى اليوم كما يقول بطرس الرسول: "الذي وأن لم ترونه تحبونه, ذلك وإن كنتم لا ترونه الآن لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد."(1بط8:1) 
هنا يتحتم علينا أيها القارىء العزيز أن نوضح قيمة رؤية الايمان غير العيني, إذ أنه أصلاً قائم على رؤية علنية منظورة ومحسوسة إذ كانت تخص الكلمة المتجسد, هذه الرؤية العلنية التي ارتفعت عندهم إلى رؤية غير معتمدة على النظر والسمع، هذه هي الرؤية الإيمانية الصرف, التي سلمها الرسل للكنيسة، فصارت هي أساس الإيمان القويم غير المعتمد على المشاهدة ورؤيا العين، ولكن بقي الرسل هم أساس هذا الإيمان الوحيد. لذلك نحن نؤمن بالرسولية الكنسية عن حق وأصالة وضرورة حتمتها رؤيتهم القائمة على الرؤية العينية والمشاهدة واللمس التي اختصوا بها وحدهم دون جميع من رأوا الرب, لهذا صار الإيمان الرسولي المؤسس على (      ) هو ذخيرة الكنيسة، التي عليها نعيش، وبها نمسك كمن يمسك بالحياة الأبدية. 
وهذا الأساس الرسولى الإيماني القائم على الرؤية الإيمانية غير العينية يضعه القديس يوحنا الرسول موضع الشهادة الرسولية، لكي يعتمد بختم رسول: «ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مُخلصا للعالم» (1يو14:4), «الذي كان من البدء، الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة... » (1يو1:1). لذلك نستطيع بكل يقين أن نقول أن الإيمان غير العيني القائم على الرؤيا الصادقة هو إيمان تاريخي بالدرجة الاولى، له جذر تاريخي عاينه الرسل وعاشوه, لأن الله ظهر في الجسد وفي التاريخ. لهذا فكل من بلغ بالحقيقة إل رؤية الرسل هذه لابن الله يكون قد بلغ الرؤية الأمثل بكل تأكيد، أي يكون قد واجه معجزة التجسد ووضع يده على الجسد ورأى وشاهد ولمس، وذلك من خلال إيمان الرسل وشهادتهم, لذلك لم تصبح معجزة التجسد حبيسة تاريخ جيل الرسل, لقد استطاع الرسل بالرؤيا الغير عينية أن يجعلوا معجزة التجسد معجزة كل جيل, لتد أخرجوها من حيزها التاريخي إلى ما هو فوق التاريخ وبعده. 
‏ولعل أقوى المواضع التي ذكر فيها كيف شوهد المجد علناً وعياناً هو حادثة التجلي، ولو أن القديس يوحنا لم يذكرها مع أنه كان أحد ثلا ثة شهود لها، وقد سجل هذه الحادثة كل من الآناجيل الثلاثة: «أخذ بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب وصعد إلى جبل ليصلي, وفيما هو يصلي صارت هيئة وجهه متغيرة ولباسه مبيضاً لامعاً, وإذا رجلان يتكلمان معه وها موسى وايليا, اللذان ظهرا بمجد, وتكلما عن خروجه الذي كان عتيدا أن يكمله في أورشليم, وأما بطرس واللذان معه فكانوا قد تثقلوا بالنوم, فلما استيقظوا رأوا مجده والرجلين الواقفين معه. وفيما هما يفارقانه قال بطرس ليسوع: يا معلم جيد أن نكون ههنا، فلنصنع ثلاث مظال لك واحدة ولموس واحدة ولإيليا واحدة. وهو لا يعلم ما يقول, وفيما هو يقول ذلك كانت سحابة فظللتهم فخافوا عندما دخلوا في السحابة, وصار صوت من السحابة قائلآ: هذا هو ابني الحبيب, له اسمعوا» (لو28:9-35)
وفي هذا الحادث نلتقط عدة أمور تهمنا في شرح الأية التي نحن بصددها: 
1-	"أخذ بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب". 2
2-	"صارت هيئة وجهه متغيرة" يقول عنها القديس متى في إنجيله: «تغيرت هيئته (تجلى)، واضاء وجهه كالشمس وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور.» ‏(مت2:17) 
3-	"موسى وايليا اللذان ظهرا بمجد" 
4-	«فلما استيقظوا رأوا مجده». 
5-	"فلنصع ثلاث مظال لك واحدة ولموسى واحدة ولإيليا واحدة". 
6-	"كانت سحابة فظلتهم". يقول عنها القديس متى الإنجيلي أنها "سحابة نيرة"
7-	"وصار صوت من السحابة قائلأ: هذا هو ابني الحبيب. له اسمعوا". 
‏ونحن إذا عدنا إلى الحادثة المماثلة في العهد القديم مع موسى، نجد الآتي: «فصعد موسى إلى الجبل فغطى السحاب الجبل وحل مجد الرب عل جبل سيناء وغطاه السحاب... وكان منظر مجد الرب كنار آكلة" (خر15:24-17). ‏ففي هذا المنظر وكل مناظر استعلان مجد يهوه الله في العهد القديم نجد أنه بمجرد اقتراب الله من الشعب، أو بالأكثر من موس وهارون، أو اقتراب موسى وهارون أمام الله، كان يصاحب ذلك ظهور واستعلان مجد الله! فإن كان الأمر هكذا في القديم فكم وكم بالحري بعدما اقترب الله ثم اقترب ثم تواجه مع الإنسان داخل الانسان كيف لا يستعلن مجده فيه! 
وإن حادثة التجلي تجمع الظهورين معاً والمجدين معاً: مجد الآب في السحابة النيرة التي ظللتهم مع صوته الأتي من المجد الأسنى، مع مجد الابن ونور الكلمة يغشى »الجسد» فيجمل الوجه يضيء ‏كالشمس. 
‏ثم علينا أن نعود إلى ذاكرة القديس بطرس لنسمع منه ما يتذكره عن حادثة التجلي هذه بعينها: "لأَنَّنَا لَمْ نَتْبَعْ خُرَافَاتٍ مُصَنَّعَةً إِذْ عَرَّفْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَمَجِيئِهِ، بَلْ قَدْ كُنَّا مُعَايِنِينَ عَظَمَتَهُ. لأَنَّهُ أَخَذَ مِنَ اللَّهِ الآبِ كَرَامَةً وَمَجْداً، إِذْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْهِ صَوْتٌ كَهَذَا مِنَ الْمَجْدِ الأَسْنَى: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي أَنَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ». وَنَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا هَذَا الصَّوْتَ مُقْبِلاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ إِذْ كُنَّا مَعَهُ فِي الْجَبَلِ الْمُقَدَّسِ. (2بط16:1-18) 
واضح من هذه الشواهد أن القديس يوحنا حينما قال: "ونحن" فهو يقصد الخاصة جداً من تلاميذه وهم الثلاثة الذين كان قد انتخبهم مم الاثنى عشر ليطلعهم على سر مجده هذا، كما أطلع موسى سابقاً عل الجبل في سيناء، حيث تقول النبوة أنه «سيراه كل بشر» (إش 5:40) 
وقد يظهر تعارض في قول النبوة قديماً على فم إشعياء النبي بخصوص هذه الرؤية وهذا المجد "عزوا عزوا شعبي يقول إلهكم. طيبوا قلب أورشليم ونادوها بأن جهادها قد كمل، أن إثمها قد عُفي عنه أنها قد قبلت من يد الرب ضعفين عن كل خطاياها. صوت صارخ في البرية أعدوا طريق الرب، قوموا في القفر سبيلً لإلهنا. كل وطأة يرتفع، وكل جبل وأكمة ينخفض، ويصير المعوج مستقيمأ والعراقيب سهلاً. فيعلن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشر معاً لأن فم الرب تكلم" (إش 1:40-5) 
ولكن كان دأب الأنبياء أن يختصروا الزمن اختصاراً، فآلاف السنين تصير غداً أو سريعاً، لأن الرؤيا تكون في وهج شدتها متجمعة معاً وليست موزعة على السنين والأجيال. وقد تم بالفعل الجزء الاول من الاعلان عن مجد الرب, ورأه الأخصاء والمقربون والمختارون والمفديون، فمجدوا صاحب المجد. أما الجزء الثاني من الإعلان عن مجد الرب فهو مؤجل للجزء الباقي من البشرية حينما يرونه في مجيئه الثاني، في ملء مجده ومجد أبيه مع ملائكته (مت 30:24 , رؤ7:1). 
وقوله: «رأيناه» فهو يتكلم عن رؤيا غير عادية كانت تحت سحابة نيرة، أي في الحضرة الالهية، التي تطابق حضور "يهوه" قديمأ على جبل سيناء في السحابة التي ظللته. وهنا إشارة سرية إلى التعرف على شخصية المسيح. وحضور موسى وإيليا في التجلي بمجد هو إشارة ضمنية إلى قوله: «مشهودأ له من الناموس (موسى) والأنبياء (إيليا)» (رو 21:3). وكلمة "بمجد" بالنسبة لموسى وإيليا تفيد ارتفاع كرامة الناموس والأنبياء في أشخاص مُمثليهما موسى وإيليا. 
وقوله: «ورأينا مجده» فهو يقصد مجد «الكلمة بعد أن صار جسداً» أي يسوع المسيح. وقد اتضح من تسجيلات حادثة التجلي أنه فعلاً تغيرت هيئته الجسدية ولمع وجهه كالشمس وابيضت حتى ثيابه كالنور. ويصف القديس بطرس هذا المجد الذي رأه على الجبل أنه عاين عظمته، أي جلاله ‏وقدرته، وأنه أخذ من الآب كرامة ومجداً: "مجد  كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحقاً". 
هنا فإن تكرار كلمة «المجد» هو بقصد التركيز ولفت الإنتباه لكي لا نتوه في تواضع «الجسد» أو في مضمون الإخلاء. فالمجد مًعلن ومنظور للعيون التي لا يلزمها الإخلاء والتي أدركت حقيقة «الكلمة» اللوغس، مهما تنازل وأخذ منظراً: «هكذا مُفسداً أكثر من الرجل» حسب قول إشعياء النبي (14:52). لأن خطيئتنا هي التي حتمت على العين الضعيفة أن تراه «لا منظر(له) فنشتهيه» (2:53) 
أو ليس "الكلمة" اللوغس هو صوت الله ونداؤه, وهو قوله وأمره، فكيف نسمع صوت الله من فم اللوغس ولا نحس بالمجد المحاط به، هذا إذا أحسئا الرؤيا؛ لأنه حتى اليهود العاديون لمحوا في كلامه مجد الله وسلطانه «لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة» (مت29:7)!! أو بمعنى متقدم قليلاً عن الآية, إن المجد الذي رأوا ما هو إلا حب الآب منطبعاً عليه فلم يستطع أن يخفيه, واستطاعوا هم أن يستشفوه من فيض النعمة التي كانت عليه والحق الخارج منه الذي يهز كيان الإنسان الروحي. 
وهذا المجد الذي رأوه فيه الذي هو حب الآب المنطبع عليه هو هو الذي جعل من الذين قبلوه أولاداً لله, أي أن هذا الحب نفسه أو المجد نفسه لما آمنوا به أدخلهم في مجاله فصاروا أولاد الله أي الحائزين على الحب الآبوي. 
ونلاحظ أنه بظهور الكلمة في الجسد صار استعلان المجد الذي فيه. وقول القديس يوحنا أن هذا المجد لمحوه وتيقنوا من أنه مجد ابن وحيد لآبيه أو بالحري هو مجد الآب للابن الوحيد، هذا يوضح لنا سرا من أخطر الأسرار، أن استعلان المجد في الكلمة المتجسد كشف في الحال سر الأب والابن فيه، فبالرغم من أنه ظهر كابن، ولكن المجد كان مجد الآب في الابن. وهذا أيضاً صار كل من يرى الابن برؤية الإيمان فإنه يرى الآب بالضرورة، لأن مجد اللاهوت في الابن يشمل معه مجد الآب بآن واحد بدون شرح ولا توضيح: "الذي راني فقد رأى الآب." (يو9:14‏) 
‏القديس يوحنا يجمع هنا جملة ما رآه وسعه واختبره مع الخاصة من التلاميذ ويؤكد ذلك بقوله: "ونحن", فهو سمع بنفسه الرب يسوع المسيح يخاطب الأب عن مجده الخاص له عند الأب (يو5:17 و 24)، بل وسمع الأب يوافق بأنه «مُجد وسيمجد أيضاً (يو28:12‏)، بل وسمع ورأى هذا المجد في حادثة التجلي المذكورة سابقاً, بل شاهد وعاين وشهد لأعمال الرب يسوع المسيح التي تنطق جيعها بمجده وأوضحها عرس قانا الجليل ومعجزة تحويل الماء خمراً التي بها أظهر المسيح مجده لتلاميذه فآمنوا به. هذا ولا ننسى المجد الذي عايشه القديس يوحنا مع كوكب الصبح المنير يسوع المسيح نفسه في سفر الرؤيا: «ووجهه كالشمس وهي تضيء في قوتها.» (رؤ 16:1)  

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*«مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب»:​
ها يقصد بحرف "كما" أن المجد الذي ظهر به الكلمة المتجسد هو المناسب والمطابق فقط لابن الله، الذي له وحده يليق كل مجد الله "الآب كالابن". 
"وحيد من الآب" (مونوجانيس) والكلمة كم مقطعين "نوع" و "واحد" وهذا الوصف بالنسبة للكلمة المتجسد هو استعلان الحب الأبوي وهو من أعمق وأعز الاستعلانات التي عرفها الإنسان عن الله . 
‏و«المونوجانيس« كأعظم وأعز استعلان للحب الإلهي فاز به العالم لما بلغ ملء أحزانه وأعوزه مجد الله، إذ انشقت السماء بالفعل وأرسل الله محبوبه ليدبر العالم ويرعى الإنسان: "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد (المونوجانيس) لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو16:3‏). لاحظ الارتباط بين «أحب« و«الابن الوحيد» . 
وإذا أردت أن تعرف أيها القارىء العزيز قيمة هذا المحبوب الوحيد عند الله، اسمع ما يقوله: «الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن بابن الله الوحيد (المونوجانيس) (يو18:3)، وقوله: «الآب نفسه يحبكم لأنكم قد أحببتموني.» (يو26:16) 
والقديس يوحنا يصادق على هذا ويزيد: «بهذا أظيرت محبة الله فينا أن أرسل ابنه الوحيد (المونوجانيس) إلى العالم لكي نحيا به» (ايو9:4‏). أي أن المونوجانيس عند القديس يوحنا هو أعظم حدث من أحداث الحب الإلهي الذي استعلن لنا في يسوع المسيح. 
وحينما يقول القديس يوحنا أن المونوجانيس كائن في الحضن الأبوي فهو يضع المحبة في موضعها، ويشير إلينا من أين انفتح لنا ينبوع هذا الحب. وإن كان هذا هو الموضع الذي خصصه الآب للمونوجانيس، إذن فأي موضع يليق به عند الإنسان ليضعه فيه إلا القلب!!؟ 
هذا الوصف ليس من عند القديس يوحنا بل هو نفس الصفة التي أعطاها الله الآتي من السماء، أو كما يقول القديس بطرس: من المجد الأسنى، والذي سعمه القديس بطرس بنفسه هكذا: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به" (2بط17:1). فالمونوجانيس تفيد أنه ابن حبيب وموضع مسرة أبيه الفريدة الذي لا يشاركه فيها اخر قط. وهذا الإصطلاح في الاستخدام يأتي للمذكر والمؤنث على السواء وقد جاء في مواضع كثيرة. 
وكلمة المونوجانيس بحسب تحقيق العلماء لا تحمل معنى الولادة أو المولود وأدلتهم في ذلك ورود هذا الوصف في حالات يتعذر بل يمتنع فيها معنى الولادة أو المولود مثل: 
1- في وصف إسحق ابن إبراهيم من فم الله نفسه: "وحدث بعد هذه الامور أن الله امتحن إبراهيم. فقال له يا إبراهيم، فقال هاءنذا. فقال خذ ابنك وحيدك الذي تحبه إسحق، واذهب إل أرض المريا وأصعده هناك محرقة..." (تك1:22-2). 
‏والمعروف أن إبراهيم ؤلد له ابنان وليس ابناً واحداً, فهو ليس وحيداً. ولكن كان إسحق هو "الابن الوحيد المحبوب عند أبيه" وهذا هو المونوجانيس ضبطاً وربطاً. 
2- كما ورد ‏هذا الوصف العاد‏ي على ابن أرملة نايين: «إذا ميت محمول ابن وحيد لأمه وهي أرملة» (لو12:7). ومن هنا تأتي كلمة «مونوجانيس« باعتبارها «قيمة» عالية وغالية جداً عند هذه الأرملة. 
3- وإذا رجل اسمه يايرس... لأنه كان له بنت وحيدة ‏» (لو41:8-42) 
4- « ثم أتى يفتاح إل المصفاة إلى بيته. واذا بابنته خارجة للقائه بدفوف ورقص وهي وحيدة. لم يكن له ابن ولا ابنة غيرها» (قض34:11 ). وهنا أيضأ المونوجانيس تأتي كصفة تحمل قيمة عالية للغاية. 
5- وقد جاءت في معان كثيرة لا علاقة لها بالبنوة ولا بالميلاد‏، ولكن أتت في معنى الوحيد المحبوب للغاية بالنسبة للانسان وهي نفسه: «نفس وحيدتي»: «...يا قوتي أسرع إل نصرتي. أنقذ من السيف نفسي من يد الكلب وحيدتي (مز 19:22-20 و 17:35 ‏) 
6- وجاءت بمعنى أنا وحدي. "التفت إلي وارحمني لأني وحيد ومسكين أنا"(مز16:25‏) 
‏وقد جاءت هذه الكلمة (       ) في اللغة العبرية في مواضع كثيرة بمعنى المحبوب فقط (      ) وهي قريبة من  كلمة المغبوط. 
‏ولكن كانت نظرة آباء ما قبل نيقية منحصرة نوعاً ما في معنى « الولودة» وهذا لا تحتمله الكلمة . 
يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*"كما لوحيد من الآب": ​
هنا يبدأ القديس يوحنا يضع أساس استعلان الكلمة بعد التجسد والتأنس، فهو يكشف عن درجة بنوة الكلمة لله حيث «الكلمة هو الابن» في الذات الإلهية والله هو الأب. والقديس يوحنا يعلن عن اكتشافه للابن عن طريق المجد الذي استعلن في الكلمة لما تجسد، تماماً كما أعلنت الأناجيل بفم الملاك عن الحبل الإلهي للابن بالميلاد الإعجازي الفائق من العذراء مريم وبشارة الملاك العلنية بذلك: "الروح القدس يحل عليك، وقوة العلي تظلك، فلذلك أيضاً القدير المولود منك يدعى ابن الله." (لو35:1) 
وقد أعاد المسيح نفسه صياغة نطق الملاك هذا بتأكيد قائلأ: »فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني ابن الله.»» (يو36:10‏) 
وكما استعلن للقديس بولس بالقيامة من الأموات بمجد الآب: «وتعين ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات.» (رو3:1 , 4:6‏) 
‏وكما تيقن القديس لوقا الإنجيلي بإعلان من المسيح نفسه أنه سيأتي كابن الله في مجده ومجد أبيه: »متى جاء بمجده ومجد الآب والملائكة القديسين» (لو26:9) 
‏وهكذا نرى هذه الاستعلانات كلها متدرجة من جهة يقينية استقلان درجة البنوة لله هكذا: 
أولأ: بالميلاد: دُعي ابن الل بفم الملاك. 
‏ثانياً: بالقيامة: تعين ابن بالقوة من جهة روح القداسة. 
ثالثاً: بالمعايشة والمعاينة: رأيناه ابن لله _ مع القديس يوحنا. 
رابعاً: بوعد المسيح نفسه أنه يأتي ثانياً كابن الله في مجده ومجد أبيه. 
خامساً: بتصريح المسيح نفسه. 

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*"من الآب": ​
وقول القديس يوحنا «من الأب« يشير ويركز على «نسبة المجد والبنوة بين الآب والابن»، كما تفيد أيضاً "الإرسالية" = ابن وحيد مُرسل من الآب: »أنا أعرفه لأني منه وهو أرسلني» (يو29:7) 
‏وقول القديس يوحنا: «كما لوحيد من الآب» تفيد بحسب لاهوت القديس يوحنا، وهو اللاهوت الذي استرعى انتباه آباء الكنيسة الأوائل، أنها تفيد علاقة يبدو فيها الابن مرتبطاً في وجوده بالأب ارتباطاً ذاتيأ وجوهرياً، فهو ليس فقط ابن للأب بل ومرسل منه رسالة يؤديها بحتمية (الطاعة). وحتى المجد الذي للابن فهو ليس مجرد الابن بل مجد ابن وحيد من الإب. 
والقديى بطرس يوضح هذه النسبة بغاية الدقة هكذا: «لأنه أخذ من الله كرامة ومجداً (2بط17:1). إذن فهو "مجد من الآب" للابن، وبهذا ينكشف لا المعنى المختفي وراء قول القديس يوحنا: «مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب«. ولا ينبغي أن يفوتنا أن كلمة «وحيد لأبيه» تفيد معى الفرادة في الحب حيث يستحوذ الابن على كل حب الأب. هذا نسمعه من الله بغاية الوضوح والتركيز «ابني الحبيب»، أي أن «مجد ابن وحيد لأبيه» تعني بكل العمق استعلان «مجد الحب الأبوي» في المسيح للتلاميذ، وبالتال للكنيسة، لأن كل مجد الابن ورثته الكنيسة لأنها جسده المملوء نعمة وحقاً. 
وهكذا فإنه بحب الأب للابن تم الخلق, وتم الفداء، وتأسست الكنيسة! لأن بحب الأب للابن "كان كل شيء" في الخليقة الجديدة مثل القديمة، وبدون حب الابن للآب لم يكن شىء مما كان, وهكذا أحب الله العالم ففداه بحياة ابنه: «بذل ابنه الوحيد.» (يو16:3) 
‏فالعلاقة بين الأب والابن علاقة تشمل وتتغلغل كل ما للابن حتى أنه لا يوجد الابن منفردأ بصفة لاهوتية خاصة به على الإطلاق إلا كونه ابناً. 
ومن الملفت للنظر أن الله الأب بالنسبة للمسيح الابن في إنجيل يوحنا مذكور 137 مرة، في حين أن إنجيل متى مذكور فيه 64 مرة فقط، وانجيل لوقا 56 مرة، وإنجيل مرقس 18 مرة. 
‏هذا يلزم أن ينبه ذهننا أن إنجيل يوحنا يتخصص في توضيح علاقة الآب بالابن والابن بالأب، أو بتعبير أصح يركز على استعلان سر الابوة والبنوة في عملية الخلاص والفداء والتبني. 
‏لذلك فبعد الآصحاح الآول الذي كرسه لاستعلان «الكلمة» باعتباره الشخصية المحتجبة في الله: «حقاً أنت إله محتجب يا إلة إسرائيل المخلص» (إش15:45‏)؛ نجد القديس يوحنا بعد تجسد ‏الكلمة يركز على المسيح كابن الله حتى نهاية الإنجيل، كاشفاً دور الآب كأساس لعمل الابن الخلاصي.

يتبع*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2017)

*د- «مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً»: ​
بعد أن حلق القديس يوحنا في ذكرياته السالفة عن الأمجاد التي رأها واستعلنها في الابن الوحيد ووقعت عينه ويده عليها في المسيح, الذي اكتشف فيه سر الحياة الآبدية ومجد البنوة الوحيدة للآب؛ يعود بنا إلى ذكرياته عن «الكلمة» في شخص يسوع المسيح كما اختبره في حياته الخاصة والعامة وسلوكه مع الأحباء والأعداء. وأعطى هذه الشهادة أنه كان مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً... فالنعمة والحق هي الصفات الإلهية المتجسدة « للكلمة» المتجسد. 
هي أصلاً صفات الله الكائنة فيه، ولكن بتجسد الكلمة استعلنت هذه الصفات لأنها صارت في موضع العطاء، اوتجهزت لتصير هبة تمنح للناس: «وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم... فإن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً.» (يو32:8 و 36‏) 
«النعمة»: 
‏لم تُستخدم في إنجيل يوحنا إلا هنا وفي الآية 17 من هذا الأصحاح فقط. وأما الحق فهو الصفة الإلهية التي تجىء في القمة بالنسبة للكلمة المتجسد، والتي أعلن عنها المسيح جهارا: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.» (يو6:14‏) 
‏وهاتان الصفتان في ها المقابل في العهد الجديد اللتان تعامل بهما الله معنا في شخص يسوع المسيح، كما كان يتعامل بهما يهوه قديماً: «فنزل الرب في السحاب. فوقف عنده (موسى) هناك ونادى باسم الرب. فاجتاز الرب قدامه ونادى: الرب الرب إله رحيم ورءوف، بطيء الغضب وكثير الإحسان والوفاء، حافظ الإحسان إلى ألوف، غافر الإثم والمعصية والخطية، ولكن لن يبرىء إبراءً» (خر5:34-7). فهو "رحيم" ولكنه "لن يبرىء". 
‏لذلك فالنعمة والحق في العهد الجديد هما المقابل الحقيقي للناموس والدينونة كما وضعهما القديس يوحنا نفسه في الآية 17 القادمة. 
والنعمة في مفهوم القديس يوحنا إذا كانت في مقابل الناموس فهي عملية الفداء والخلاص بكل مشتملاتها ونتائجها، وبالأخص جداً في أنه جعلنا أولاداً وأحباء, بل وأحراراً بعد أن كنا عبيدا تحت سطوة الناموس بمقتضى سلطان الخطية المُذل. بل وتشمل النعمة حتماً كل نعم الله ‏من مواهب؛ بل وبالاكثر جداً اتصالنا بالآب واتحادنا بالابن. أي أن النعمة عند القديس يوحنا هي التجسد الذي أجراه الكلمة في نفسه، فهي بالتالي شخص يسوع المسيح نفسه بالدرجة الاولى. لأن فيه وبه نلنا كل النعمة بل كل النعم. لذلك هكذا ظهر الكلمة لما تجسد أنه مملوء نعمة وحقاً, أي كله نعمة وكله حق, على مستوى العطاء. 
فنعمة الأب لنا هي أنه بذل ابنه الوحيد من أجلنا ليكون لنا حياة أبدية باسمه، ثم ولدنا لنفسه لما قبلنا ابنه بالإيمان في قلوبنا وحياتنا. الأب ولدنا لنفسه باتصال وليس بالمجاز أو التصور. لأن نعمة الأب لنا هي انعطاف ذاتي والتحام سري. فكلمة «مولودين من الله» هي من الجدية والحقيقة العملية الروحية على مستوى أعلى من «الميلاد من الدم ومشيئة الجسد ومشيئة الرجل», أي أنها بقوة فعل سري فائق يسري في كياننا الروحي فيغيره ليكون على صورة خالقه كما ينمو الولد ويتشكل على صورة والده. «كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية لأنه زرع (زرع الله) يثبت فيه ولا يستطيع أن يخطىء لأنه مولود من الله.» (يو9:3) 
‏ونعمة الآب هي مكملة لنعمة الابن لنا الذي تنازل وأخذ جسدنا لذاته ليهيئنا بالتقديس الذي أجراه لنا, لنكون مؤهلين لتبتي الآب لنا. 
"الحق": 
‏الحق بالسبة للقديس يوحنا ليس هو الصدق الذي هو عكس الكذب  بل الحقيقة Reality  ‏في مقابل الشبه أو الظل. 
‏فكل أعمال ومعاملات الله قديماً كانت شبه السماويات وظلها، «إذ يوجد الكهنة النين يقدمون قرابين حسب الناموس، الذين يخدمون شبه السمويات وظلقا كما أوحي إل موسى وهو مزمع أن يصنع المسكن» (عب6:4-5). وكل رؤية الله مهما سمت كانت ليس أكثر من «شبه الله يعاين» كما جاء ملى لسان الله: «فقال (الرب) اسمعا كلامي: إن كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا أستعلن له في الحلم. أما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا, بل هو أمين في كل شي، فماً إلى فم وعياناً أتكلم معه لا بالألغاز، وشبة الرب يعاين« (عد6:12-8) 
‏ولكن الآن، وباستعلان الله في الكلمة المتجسد أي شخص يسوع المسيح، ليس بعد كلام الله في حلم ولا بالآلغاز بل «كلمنا  ... في ابنه»، «الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة« (عب2:1؛ يو 63:6)، ولا بالشبه نعاين الله بل بالحق، «الأليثيا»: « الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب ( الله)«, «أنا هو... الحق» (يو6:14و9‏) 
‏فـ «الحق» هنا عند القديس يوحنا هو استعلاذ الله في ذاته استعلاناً حقيقياً كاملآ كأب تبنانا، وعرفناه أباً ووالداً لنا, ليس بولادة مجازية أو كمنحة ولكن باتصال وفعل سري: «كل من يحب فقد ؤلد من الله» (1يو7:4)، وكابن أخذ جسدنا ومات عنا وفدانا. 
‏فعندما يقول القديس يوحنا أنه مملوء نعمة وحقاً فهو يعني أنه بالقياس وبقدر ما يستطع الإنسان أن يقيس ويستوعب فهو الاستعلان الكلي لكل ملء الله سواء من جهة نعمته أومن جهة ذاته. والكلام كله منصب على «الكلمة صار جسداً». 
‏ولكي ندرك صلة "الحق الأليثيا" باستعلان الابن عند القديس يوحنا نسمع من المسيح بوضوح قوله بأنه «الحق» و"الابن" واحد هكذا: «إن ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي، وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم» (يو31:8)، «فإن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً» (يو36:8) 
ويلاحظ هنا أن »معرفة الابن» معرفة ثابتة توصل إلى »»معرفة الحق» ومعرفة الحق أو الابن كلتاها تحرر. والمعرفة هنا ليست بنت الفهم والدراسة بل حصيلة رؤيا واستعلان. فالذي يستعلن«الابن» ويدركه في ذاته يستعلن »الحق». أو بمعنى أكثر وضوحاً الذي يستعلن الله «كأب وابن»» يبلغ إلى منتهى الحق، لأنه يلده ابناً حرا لله! هذا كل ما نترجاه من النعمة وكل ما نطلبه من الحق، وهذا قد صار لنا لما صار الكلمة جسداً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 مارس 2017)

*15- يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى: «هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي».​
‏هنا القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي يقدم هذه الجملة الإعتراضية بعد وصفه لأمجاد الكلمة المتجسد، مشيراً ومعلناً عن دخول الكلمة المتجسد إل بدء عمله، الذي لما باشره كشف في الحال عن شخصية المسيا, »الكلمة المتجسد», أنه وإن كان قد جاء متأخراً عن المعمدان إلا أن وظيفته أعلنت جهارا أنه كائن قبله، ليس من جهة الوقت أو الزمن بل الوجود والكيان: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن.» (يو58:8‏) 
والقديس يوحنا يقدم هذه الشهادة من فم المعمدان نفسه ليثبت بها للكلمة المتجسد التقدم المطلق: »لأنه كان قبلي» ليس في العمل وحسب, بل وفي الوجود والكيان السابق على المعمدان؛ الذي وإن كان المعمدان قد سبق المسيح فهذا لكي يعلن عنه ويعد الطريق له, وليس ليتقدم عليه في الكرامة. 
وتأتي شهادة المعمدان في الفعل المضارع يشهد (باستمرار)، لتوضح دوام الحقيقة التي يشهد عنها، بخصوص الشخص المرتقب والمترجى ظهوره وطبعاً هو »المسيا». 
وحينما يقول: »ونادى»، فهذه في الأصل تعبير عن الصراخ الملفت للنظر والذي يكون بالصوت العالي تعبيرا عن خطورة واهمية من يشير إليه, كما تفيد بصورة خفية أنها الصرخة التي أطلقها ومات عندما ماتت الصرخة, ولم تعد تتبع التاريخ بل صارت معلومة حية قائمة أبد الدهر. كذلك فإن صراخ الشهادة هو التصوير الإنجيلي لعمل الإلهام الروحي الذي يتدفق مرة واحدة في الإنسان فيطلقه بانفعال: «وامتلأت أليصابات من الروح القدس وصرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك» (لو41:2-42‏). وهذا ما يقصده القديس يوحنا في تسجيله لشهادة المعمدان أنها كانت بنطق إلهي. 
وغرض إنجيل القديس يوحنا من وضع هذه الشهادة هنا هكذا هو لحساب المؤمن الذي سيأتي عبر الزمان, الذي هو أنا وأنت أيها القارىء العزيزه ليأخذ من هذه الشهادة الهامة جداً، باعتبارها ختم آخر أنبياء العهد القديم على صدق مجيء المسيا بالجسد في ملء الزمن حسب توقعات كل الأنبياء والآباء والتاريخ اليهودي كله، وأنه وان جاء في مل ء التاريخ إلا أنه كان قائما قبل التاريخ. 
‏وقد اكتفى الإنجيليون الثلاثة في ذلك بقولهم وبصفة عامة: «ياتي بعدي من هو أقوى مني»؛ ثم في تقييمهم لارتفاع كرامة المسيح بالنسبة للمعمدان سجلوا ما قاله بنفسه: 
* لست أهلاً أن أحل حذاءه. (مت11:3) 
* لست أهلاً أن أنحني وأحل سيور حذائه. (مر 7:1)
* لست أهلاً أن أحل سيور حذائه. (لو16:3‏) 
أما القديس يوحنا فقد حدد شخصية المعمدان بالنسبة للمسيح، فالمسيح كائن قبل المعمدان. كذلك فعل المسيح سابق على عمل المعمدان. هذا هو معنى «كان قبلي»" كائنا وعاملاً. 
وشهادة المعمدان التي يقدمها القديس يوحنا هنا تخدم قضية طبيعة وشخصية الكلمة المتجسد تأكيدا أن التجسد أبقى على لاهوت وأزلية الكلمة كما كان. فكأذ مجمل قول القديس يوحنا هو أن الكلمة لما صار جسداً بقي كما هو إذ رأينا مجده واستعلنا فيه أنه مجد وحيد لأبيه مملوء نعمة وحقاً، والمعمدان شهد لسمو طبيعته الفائقة ولأسبقيته عليه بلا حدود. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 مارس 2017)

*16- وَمِنْ مِلْئِهِ نَحْنُ جَمِيعاً أَخَذْنَا وَنِعْمَةً فَوْقَ نِعْمَةٍ.​‏
القراءة الصحيحة باللغة اليونانية حسب آباء الإسكندرية تقول: «وبسبب هذا نحن جيعا أخذنا من ملئه، ونعمة فوق نعمة». 
وهذه الآية ولو أنها معتمدة على الآية 14 قبل السابقة لدبقة«(ونحن) رأينا مجده .. مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً«، إلا أن هذه الأية هنا تؤكد حقيقة الأية 14 عمليأ بسبب أخذنا من عطاياه. وهكذا يأتي فعل «أخذنا» تأكيدا وتصديقا لفعل «رأينا». هذا يزيد التركيب اللغوي اليوناني قوة وإيضاحأ بسبب أن فعل "أخذنا" الذي يعني أكثر من «أخذنا» خاصة حينما يأتي بعد شهادة أو معتمداً عليها, إذ يفيد معنى الأخذ على مستوى المسك أو القبض أو الاستحواذ سواء فعلاً أو فهمأ, وحينئذ ترسخ معنى الإيمان اليقيني أو مل ء الإيمان؛ حيث »الأخذ أو القبض على» تفيد الفهم والإيمان والقبول والاستحقاق معاً. 
وينكشق هذا المعنى حيما نسمع العكس في قول المسيح: «روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله (يأخذه) لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه« (يو17:14). أي أن الأخذ على مستوى القبول يعتمد مل رؤيا وتأمل وملاحظة واستحقاق، وإلا يمتنع. وهذا السبب بالذات، أي لأنهم رأوا مجده رؤية التحقق، لذلك أو«لهذا السبب» أخذوا نعمة فوق نعمة. 
ولقد ظن بعض آباء العصر الآول مثل أوريجانس وهيراكليدس وغيرها، الذين اضطلعوا بشرح إنجيل يوحنا أن هذه الآية هي تكملة لحديث المعمدان وشهادته، ولكن تسلسل الكلام والمعنى يمنع ذلك، بالإضافة إل أن قول القديس يوحنا ‏«نحن جميعا» ليس أسلوب المعمدان، ولا هو من حقه أن يقول ذلك، لأنه جاء كصوت واحد صارخ يعد الطريق وليس ليمتلئ. فالمكلم هنا هو القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي, كما يقول كل من القديس ذهبي الفم وأغسطينوس وكيرلس الكبير. فبعد أن قدم شهادته مع التلاميذ في قوله "ونحن" رأينا مجده يقدم لنا شهادة الكنيسة معه: "ونحن جيعاً  أخذنا". 
‏وبهذا تكون هذه الآية هي أول إشارة إل علاقة الكلمة المتجسد الملوء نعمة وحقاً بالكنيسة التي أخذت من ملئه. وتسلسل الكلام يكون هكذا: «ونحن التلاميذ رأينا مجده مجد وحيد لآبيه، وعرفنا وتيقنا أنه مملوء نعمة وحقاً، وبسبب هذا نحن جميعاً, أي الكنيسة كلها, أخذت من ملئه». 
الإشارة هنا بليغة وتشير إلى فيض الحب الذي يتفجر من الكلمة المتجسد على هيئة نعم وعطايا متلاحقة الواحدة تمسك بالأخرى. فكل نعمة تؤدي إلى نعمة أكثر. ثم انظر كيف يركز القديس يوحنا على »جميعاً»، وكأنه لم يترك أحداً في الكنيسة دون أن يغدق عليه نعمة ولو لم يدر. 
 «ملئه»: 
متصلة بسابقتها »مملوء» وهي تشير إل االكثرة والفيض، كما تجيء في اللاتينية Plenitudo. (كما وردت في نسخة Vulgate). 
‏فإذا علمنا أن (        ) هي صيغة الحال المأخوذ من الفعل (      ) الذى معناه يكمل (To make complete‏)، إذن، فالكلمة تعني كمال الملء أو منتهى الملء. وهذا ما يقصده القديس بولس الرسول بقوله: «لأنه فيه سر(الآب) أن يحل "كل" الملء» (كو19:1). والملء ها تعبير لاهوتي يختص بطبيعة الله، فهو الوحيد الملء الكلي والمالىء الكل. ومن روح إنجيل يوحنا يأتي عمل الملء على أساس الحياة الأبدية. فمن ملء الحياة الآبدية يملأ "الله الكلمة" الفرد أو الكنيسة، بالحياة الآبدية. 
‏وفي الحقيقة، وبنظرة واحدة ثاقبة، نرى أن ملء اللوغس المتجسد الأتي إلينا من جهته هو، هو ملء الحياة والمجد وحب الآب, ولكن من الجهة الأخرى بالنسبة لنا فهو الخلاص الكلي بكل مشتملاته من موت وقيامة وفداء وتبرير وصعود وحياة أبدية ومجد وشركة في الطبيعة الإلهية، بكل ‏ما يتبع ذلك من مواهب ضرورية وعطايا امتياز وتبني وحب إلهي فائق:
«لأن الذي ارسله الله يتكلم بكلام الله, لانه ليس بكيل يعطي الله الروح‏» (يو35:3) 
«كما ارسلني الآب الحي وانا حي بالآب فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6) 
وكلمة "الملء" محبوبة جداً عند القديس بولس, فهي تملأ قلبه بالأحساس الغامر بفيض النعمه فى المسيح يسوع بصورة طاغية. فقد وردت خمس مرات فى رسالتى افسس وكولوسي. وهذه الكلمة بالذات تعتبر هنا وصلة ذات اعتبار كبير بين لاهوت القديس بولس ولاهوت القديس يوحنا، وبالاخص التي جاءت في الرسالة إلى كولوسي: 
* "‏لأنه فيه سر أن يحل كل الملء, وأن يصالح به الكل لنفسه، عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه، بواسطته, سواء كان ما على الأرض أم فى السموات" (كو19:1-20) 
* "فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً ل, وأنتم مملوؤون فيه" (كو9:2-10)
* «واخضح كل شيء تحت قدميه وإياه جعل رأساً فوق كل شيء للكنيسة التي هي جسده ملء الذى يملأ الكل فى الكل" (اف22:1-22). 
* "ونعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفه، لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله" (أف 19:3)
* "إلى أن ننتهي جيعنا إلى وحدانية الايمان ومعرفة ابن الله، إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح» (اف13:4) 
‏بولس الرسول يرى ملء المسيح هو ملء الله, وأن الإيمان بالمسيح والدخول في محبته الفائقة المعرفة هو الطريق للأخذ من هذا الملء الكامل الذى للمسيح, وذلك عندما يتحد المؤمنون في وحدة الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله. وكل واحد يأخذ من هذا الملء قدر ما تؤهله رؤية إيمانه لمجد المسيح وحبه، وايضا قدر ما توهله صلته في الكنيسة كعضو في جسدها. لانه للكنيسة المتحدة فقط أعطي ملء المسيح كل الملء, على اساس شدة الحب الذي يجمع اعضاءها ليصير لها ما للرأس بالضرورة الحتمية؛ لان مجد الرأس هو للجسد، وفخر الجسد هو الرأس. 
القديس يوحنا في هذه الأية يتول قول القديس بولس تماماً، إنما باختصار شعري بليغ، كما يجعل هذا المبدأ اللاهوتي في صلاة المسيح قائلآ للآب القول المستجاب: «وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطتني ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد» (يو22:17)، هذا هو المجد الذي أخذ من ملئه القديس يوحنا وأخذت الكنيسة معه. 
‏وهنا لا يفوتنا لمحة لاهوتية نخرج بها من هذا المضمار في القول عن الملء من جهة نصيب التجسد من هذا الملء الذي يؤكده ويرسخه بولس الرسول بقوله: «لأنه فيه سر أن يحل كل الملء»، و «فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً»، والذي يرد عليه القديس يوحنا بقوله: «والكلمة صار جسداً... مملوءا نعمة وحقاً». هنا ظفر الجسد بالملء الإلهي، ملء اللاهوت، فدخلته البشرية من أوسع أبوابه لأنه جسد »الكلمة»، الذي انفرش عليه اللاهوت، فمدد أطرافه ووسع تخمه وأبعاده حتى وسع ما للاهوت من ملء. هنا دخلت الكنيسة التي هي جسده إلى اللانهائية، لا باستحياء، بل بجراءة الذي خلقها وفداها ورفعها من التراب إلى السماء. 

«..أخذنا, ونعمة فوق نعمة»: 
«أخذنا» تأتي هنا بدون مفعول به, »من ملئه نحن جيعاً أخذنا». لأن الملء ليس مجزءا، هو فعلاً عطايا ونعم كثيرة وبلا حصر أوعلى الأصح «بلا كيل». ولكن الملء يوزع ليعود فيتجمع, فهو ملء واحد, ولا بد حتماً بعد أن يتوزع لكل واحد حسب حاجته وبمسرة الله، أن يصير وينتهي إلى واحد, »إلى أن ننتهي جميعنا إلى وحدانية الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله إلى إنسان كامل إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح.» (أف13:4‏) 

«ونعمة فوق نعمة»: 
‏في هذه ‏الآية ذهب الشُراح كل مذهب، فمنهم من قال, وهم بعض آباء الكنيسة ومنهم ذهبي الفم وكيرلس الكبير, أن نعمة مقابل نعمة تعني نعمة العهد الجديد مقابل نعمة العهد القديم، أي الناموس، ولكن قولهم مردود عليه في الآية 17 التي جعلت الناموس هو المقابل للنعمة ومتدني عنها: «لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي، أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا». 
‏وبولس الرسول يضح الناموس مضاداً للنعمة، وليس مساوياً لها أو حتى بديلا عنها: ""لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ الَّذِينَ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ هُمْ وَرَثَةً فَقَدْ تَعَطَّلَ الإِيمَانُ وَبَطَلَ الْوَعْدُ. لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ يُنْشِئُ غَضَباً إِذْ حَيْثُ لَيْسَ نَامُوسٌ لَيْسَ أَيْضاً تَعَدٍّ. لِهَذَا هُوَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ كَيْ يَكُونَ عَلَى سَبِيلِ النِّعْمَةِ لِيَكُونَ الْوَعْدُ وَطِيداً لِجَمِيعِ النَّسْلِ. لَيْسَ لِمَنْ هُوَ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً لِمَنْ هُوَ مِنْ إِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَبٌ لِجَمِيعِنَا." (رو14:4-16)
ولكن علماء الشرح المدققين اتفقوا حديثأ على أنها ‏تفيد اللاحقة والمتابعة التي لا تنتهي لعطايا النعم المتجددة دائمأ وإلى الأبد من لدن الرب يسوع المسيح: ‏أي أن كل نعمة تأتي تنادي نعمة أخرى فترد عليها تلك وتأتي. 
فكل نعمة يقابلها نعمة أعمق وأعلى، ونعمة الرب لا تقف ولا تحد: «لأنه ليس بكيل يعطي الله الروح.» (يو34:3) 
‏القديس أغسطينوس في عظته الثالثة على الأصحاح الأول لإنجيل القديس يوحنا يشرحها شرحا مطولا بما يفيد أن من ملئه نحن أخذنا, هذا مجمل الأخذ، ثم أضاف الإنجيل: «ونعمة فوق نعمة»، فمثلاً الإيمان نعمة ويقابل الإيمان نعمة أخرى وهي الحياة الأبدية، وهكذا. 
‏فإذا عاد القارىء بذاكرته إل ما قلناه بخصوص طابع إنجيل القديس يوحنا الاستعلاني والمتدرج في استعلانه للمسيح والأب، نجد في هذا القول: «ومن ملئه نحن جيعاً أخذنا ونعمة فوق نعمة» بما يفيد أيضاً الامتداد الاستعلاني للمسيح حتى وإلى الأبد. لأن تلاحق النعم وتلاحق الامتلاء من ملئه, أي من ملء النعمة والحق, هو أساساً وبالدرجة الاولى يخدم قضية ‏استعلان حقيقة المسيح الذي لا نهاية لملئه. وفي المنهج الروحي العملي معروف أن كل نعمة يحصل عليها الإنسان إنما ترفعه إلى نعمة أخرى أعلى، لأن النعمة هي بحد ذاتها قوة رافعة، لذلك نسمع القول أن «من يضع نفسه يرتفع» (مت12:23, لو11:14, 14:18), وما ذلك إلا لأن الإتضاع نعمة, فنعمة الإتضاع ترفع إلى نعمة المجد. وقد يتهيأ أحياناً للانسان الروحي الذي يمارس الحب الإلهي أنه بلغ المنتهى من النعم والسعادة، ويكاد يقول: كفى، هنا قد بلغت النهاية. ولكن إذ بالنعمة ترفعه إلى مستوى أعلى فينظر وراءه وكأنه لم يكن سابقاً قد بلغ شيئاً!!، وهكذا فلينتبه القارىء أننا أمام قديس إنجيلي متمرس يتكلم من أعماق يعيشها وبكلمات قليلة يسلمها لمن يسير على دربه. 
‏وكما سر الآب «أن يحل في المسيح كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً», كذلك سر المسيح بنفس القدر والسخاء والحب أن يصب كل ملء نعم اللاهوت الذي له في الكنيسة التي هي جسده، لتمتلىء إلى كل ملء نعم الله، لأنها تأسست على دم الحب وشربت منه الروح الأزلي الذي لن يكف عن أن يأخذ مما للمسيح ويصب فيها صباً حتى تمتلىء إلى كل ملء الله. فلا تستغربن أيها القارىء قول القديس  يوحنا: «ونعمة فوق نعمة»، لأن المنعم صمم على أن «المجد الذي لي أنا ‏أعطيتهم»، بل ونفذ بالفعل السري حالة حلول واتحاد وعطاء نعم بلا حد ولا عد للذين أمنوا وتبعوا وشهدوا له في كل عصر: «أنا فيهم وأنت فيى» (يو23:17‏). لذلك فسريان النعمة لن بكف، طالما كان الاتحاد مفتوحاً. 
وشهادة القديس يوحنا هنا خاصة بإضافة «جميعاً»، و«نحن جيعاً»، هي ليست شهادة فقط، بل واعتراف، بل وصلاة شكر بلسان الكنيسة كلها ولسان القارىء‏. 
فهي تسبحة اعتراف بفضل المسيح يسوع الدائم والآبدي، فلا يوجد مكان أو زمان في الكنيسة يخلو من نعمته، ولا دخل إليه أحد وخرج فارغاً؛ فمراحمه لا تزال تتجدد كل صباح، وفي الفجر تتساقط نعمته كالطل على الكلأ، من يبكر إليه يجده، ومن يسهر إليه يتمشى معه. هو هو وحده وليس أخر يعطي ولا حدود لعطائه، ونحن جيعاً جميعاً نأخذ بلا عد ولا مكيال. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 مارس 2017)

*16- وَمِنْ مِلْئِهِ نَحْنُ جَمِيعاً أَخَذْنَا وَنِعْمَةً فَوْقَ نِعْمَةٍ.​‏
القراءة الصحيحة باللغة اليونانية حسب آباء الإسكندرية تقول: «وبسبب هذا نحن جيعا أخذنا من ملئه، ونعمة فوق نعمة». 
وهذه الآية ولو أنها معتمدة على الآية 14 قبل السابقة لدبقة«(ونحن) رأينا مجده .. مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً«، إلا أن هذه الأية هنا تؤكد حقيقة الأية 14 عمليأ بسبب أخذنا من عطاياه. وهكذا يأتي فعل «أخذنا» تأكيدا وتصديقا لفعل «رأينا». هذا يزيد التركيب اللغوي اليوناني قوة وإيضاحأ بسبب أن فعل "أخذنا" الذي يعني أكثر من «أخذنا» خاصة حينما يأتي بعد شهادة أو معتمداً عليها, إذ يفيد معنى الأخذ على مستوى المسك أو القبض أو الاستحواذ سواء فعلاً أو فهمأ, وحينئذ ترسخ معنى الإيمان اليقيني أو مل ء الإيمان؛ حيث »الأخذ أو القبض على» تفيد الفهم والإيمان والقبول والاستحقاق معاً. 
وينكشق هذا المعنى حيما نسمع العكس في قول المسيح: «روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله (يأخذه) لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه« (يو17:14). أي أن الأخذ على مستوى القبول يعتمد مل رؤيا وتأمل وملاحظة واستحقاق، وإلا يمتنع. وهذا السبب بالذات، أي لأنهم رأوا مجده رؤية التحقق، لذلك أو«لهذا السبب» أخذوا نعمة فوق نعمة. 
ولقد ظن بعض آباء العصر الآول مثل أوريجانس وهيراكليدس وغيرها، الذين اضطلعوا بشرح إنجيل يوحنا أن هذه الآية هي تكملة لحديث المعمدان وشهادته، ولكن تسلسل الكلام والمعنى يمنع ذلك، بالإضافة إل أن قول القديس يوحنا ‏«نحن جميعا» ليس أسلوب المعمدان، ولا هو من حقه أن يقول ذلك، لأنه جاء كصوت واحد صارخ يعد الطريق وليس ليمتلئ. فالمكلم هنا هو القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي, كما يقول كل من القديس ذهبي الفم وأغسطينوس وكيرلس الكبير. فبعد أن قدم شهادته مع التلاميذ في قوله "ونحن" رأينا مجده يقدم لنا شهادة الكنيسة معه: "ونحن جيعاً  أخذنا". 
‏وبهذا تكون هذه الآية هي أول إشارة إل علاقة الكلمة المتجسد الملوء نعمة وحقاً بالكنيسة التي أخذت من ملئه. وتسلسل الكلام يكون هكذا: «ونحن التلاميذ رأينا مجده مجد وحيد لآبيه، وعرفنا وتيقنا أنه مملوء نعمة وحقاً، وبسبب هذا نحن جميعاً, أي الكنيسة كلها, أخذت من ملئه». 
الإشارة هنا بليغة وتشير إلى فيض الحب الذي يتفجر من الكلمة المتجسد على هيئة نعم وعطايا متلاحقة الواحدة تمسك بالأخرى. فكل نعمة تؤدي إلى نعمة أكثر. ثم انظر كيف يركز القديس يوحنا على »جميعاً»، وكأنه لم يترك أحداً في الكنيسة دون أن يغدق عليه نعمة ولو لم يدر. 
 «ملئه»: 
متصلة بسابقتها »مملوء» وهي تشير إل االكثرة والفيض، كما تجيء في اللاتينية Plenitudo. (كما وردت في نسخة Vulgate). 
‏فإذا علمنا أن (        ) هي صيغة الحال المأخوذ من الفعل (      ) الذى معناه يكمل (To make complete‏)، إذن، فالكلمة تعني كمال الملء أو منتهى الملء. وهذا ما يقصده القديس بولس الرسول بقوله: «لأنه فيه سر(الآب) أن يحل "كل" الملء» (كو19:1). والملء ها تعبير لاهوتي يختص بطبيعة الله، فهو الوحيد الملء الكلي والمالىء الكل. ومن روح إنجيل يوحنا يأتي عمل الملء على أساس الحياة الأبدية. فمن ملء الحياة الآبدية يملأ "الله الكلمة" الفرد أو الكنيسة، بالحياة الآبدية. 
‏وفي الحقيقة، وبنظرة واحدة ثاقبة، نرى أن ملء اللوغس المتجسد الأتي إلينا من جهته هو، هو ملء الحياة والمجد وحب الآب, ولكن من الجهة الأخرى بالنسبة لنا فهو الخلاص الكلي بكل مشتملاته من موت وقيامة وفداء وتبرير وصعود وحياة أبدية ومجد وشركة في الطبيعة الإلهية، بكل ‏ما يتبع ذلك من مواهب ضرورية وعطايا امتياز وتبني وحب إلهي فائق:
«لأن الذي ارسله الله يتكلم بكلام الله, لانه ليس بكيل يعطي الله الروح‏» (يو35:3) 
«كما ارسلني الآب الحي وانا حي بالآب فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6) 
وكلمة "الملء" محبوبة جداً عند القديس بولس, فهي تملأ قلبه بالأحساس الغامر بفيض النعمه فى المسيح يسوع بصورة طاغية. فقد وردت خمس مرات فى رسالتى افسس وكولوسي. وهذه الكلمة بالذات تعتبر هنا وصلة ذات اعتبار كبير بين لاهوت القديس بولس ولاهوت القديس يوحنا، وبالاخص التي جاءت في الرسالة إلى كولوسي: 
* "‏لأنه فيه سر أن يحل كل الملء, وأن يصالح به الكل لنفسه، عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه، بواسطته, سواء كان ما على الأرض أم فى السموات" (كو19:1-20) 
* "فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً ل, وأنتم مملوؤون فيه" (كو9:2-10)
* «واخضح كل شيء تحت قدميه وإياه جعل رأساً فوق كل شيء للكنيسة التي هي جسده ملء الذى يملأ الكل فى الكل" (اف22:1-22). 
* "ونعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفه، لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله" (أف 19:3)
* "إلى أن ننتهي جيعنا إلى وحدانية الايمان ومعرفة ابن الله، إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح» (اف13:4) 
‏بولس الرسول يرى ملء المسيح هو ملء الله, وأن الإيمان بالمسيح والدخول في محبته الفائقة المعرفة هو الطريق للأخذ من هذا الملء الكامل الذى للمسيح, وذلك عندما يتحد المؤمنون في وحدة الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله. وكل واحد يأخذ من هذا الملء قدر ما تؤهله رؤية إيمانه لمجد المسيح وحبه، وايضا قدر ما توهله صلته في الكنيسة كعضو في جسدها. لانه للكنيسة المتحدة فقط أعطي ملء المسيح كل الملء, على اساس شدة الحب الذي يجمع اعضاءها ليصير لها ما للرأس بالضرورة الحتمية؛ لان مجد الرأس هو للجسد، وفخر الجسد هو الرأس. 
القديس يوحنا في هذه الأية يتول قول القديس بولس تماماً، إنما باختصار شعري بليغ، كما يجعل هذا المبدأ اللاهوتي في صلاة المسيح قائلآ للآب القول المستجاب: «وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطتني ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد» (يو22:17)، هذا هو المجد الذي أخذ من ملئه القديس يوحنا وأخذت الكنيسة معه. 
‏وهنا لا يفوتنا لمحة لاهوتية نخرج بها من هذا المضمار في القول عن الملء من جهة نصيب التجسد من هذا الملء الذي يؤكده ويرسخه بولس الرسول بقوله: «لأنه فيه سر أن يحل كل الملء»، و «فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً»، والذي يرد عليه القديس يوحنا بقوله: «والكلمة صار جسداً... مملوءا نعمة وحقاً». هنا ظفر الجسد بالملء الإلهي، ملء اللاهوت، فدخلته البشرية من أوسع أبوابه لأنه جسد »الكلمة»، الذي انفرش عليه اللاهوت، فمدد أطرافه ووسع تخمه وأبعاده حتى وسع ما للاهوت من ملء. هنا دخلت الكنيسة التي هي جسده إلى اللانهائية، لا باستحياء، بل بجراءة الذي خلقها وفداها ورفعها من التراب إلى السماء. 

«..أخذنا, ونعمة فوق نعمة»: 
«أخذنا» تأتي هنا بدون مفعول به, »من ملئه نحن جيعاً أخذنا». لأن الملء ليس مجزءا، هو فعلاً عطايا ونعم كثيرة وبلا حصر أوعلى الأصح «بلا كيل». ولكن الملء يوزع ليعود فيتجمع, فهو ملء واحد, ولا بد حتماً بعد أن يتوزع لكل واحد حسب حاجته وبمسرة الله، أن يصير وينتهي إلى واحد, »إلى أن ننتهي جميعنا إلى وحدانية الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله إلى إنسان كامل إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح.» (أف13:4‏) 

«ونعمة فوق نعمة»: 
‏في هذه ‏الآية ذهب الشُراح كل مذهب، فمنهم من قال, وهم بعض آباء الكنيسة ومنهم ذهبي الفم وكيرلس الكبير, أن نعمة مقابل نعمة تعني نعمة العهد الجديد مقابل نعمة العهد القديم، أي الناموس، ولكن قولهم مردود عليه في الآية 17 التي جعلت الناموس هو المقابل للنعمة ومتدني عنها: «لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي، أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا». 
‏وبولس الرسول يضح الناموس مضاداً للنعمة، وليس مساوياً لها أو حتى بديلا عنها: ""لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ الَّذِينَ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ هُمْ وَرَثَةً فَقَدْ تَعَطَّلَ الإِيمَانُ وَبَطَلَ الْوَعْدُ. لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ يُنْشِئُ غَضَباً إِذْ حَيْثُ لَيْسَ نَامُوسٌ لَيْسَ أَيْضاً تَعَدٍّ. لِهَذَا هُوَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ كَيْ يَكُونَ عَلَى سَبِيلِ النِّعْمَةِ لِيَكُونَ الْوَعْدُ وَطِيداً لِجَمِيعِ النَّسْلِ. لَيْسَ لِمَنْ هُوَ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً لِمَنْ هُوَ مِنْ إِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَبٌ لِجَمِيعِنَا." (رو14:4-16)
ولكن علماء الشرح المدققين اتفقوا حديثأ على أنها ‏تفيد اللاحقة والمتابعة التي لا تنتهي لعطايا النعم المتجددة دائمأ وإلى الأبد من لدن الرب يسوع المسيح: ‏أي أن كل نعمة تأتي تنادي نعمة أخرى فترد عليها تلك وتأتي. 
فكل نعمة يقابلها نعمة أعمق وأعلى، ونعمة الرب لا تقف ولا تحد: «لأنه ليس بكيل يعطي الله الروح.» (يو34:3) 
‏القديس أغسطينوس في عظته الثالثة على الأصحاح الأول لإنجيل القديس يوحنا يشرحها شرحا مطولا بما يفيد أن من ملئه نحن أخذنا, هذا مجمل الأخذ، ثم أضاف الإنجيل: «ونعمة فوق نعمة»، فمثلاً الإيمان نعمة ويقابل الإيمان نعمة أخرى وهي الحياة الأبدية، وهكذا. 
‏فإذا عاد القارىء بذاكرته إل ما قلناه بخصوص طابع إنجيل القديس يوحنا الاستعلاني والمتدرج في استعلانه للمسيح والأب، نجد في هذا القول: «ومن ملئه نحن جيعاً أخذنا ونعمة فوق نعمة» بما يفيد أيضاً الامتداد الاستعلاني للمسيح حتى وإلى الأبد. لأن تلاحق النعم وتلاحق الامتلاء من ملئه, أي من ملء النعمة والحق, هو أساساً وبالدرجة الاولى يخدم قضية ‏استعلان حقيقة المسيح الذي لا نهاية لملئه. وفي المنهج الروحي العملي معروف أن كل نعمة يحصل عليها الإنسان إنما ترفعه إلى نعمة أخرى أعلى، لأن النعمة هي بحد ذاتها قوة رافعة، لذلك نسمع القول أن «من يضع نفسه يرتفع» (مت12:23, لو11:14, 14:18), وما ذلك إلا لأن الإتضاع نعمة, فنعمة الإتضاع ترفع إلى نعمة المجد. وقد يتهيأ أحياناً للانسان الروحي الذي يمارس الحب الإلهي أنه بلغ المنتهى من النعم والسعادة، ويكاد يقول: كفى، هنا قد بلغت النهاية. ولكن إذ بالنعمة ترفعه إلى مستوى أعلى فينظر وراءه وكأنه لم يكن سابقاً قد بلغ شيئاً!!، وهكذا فلينتبه القارىء أننا أمام قديس إنجيلي متمرس يتكلم من أعماق يعيشها وبكلمات قليلة يسلمها لمن يسير على دربه. 
‏وكما سر الآب «أن يحل في المسيح كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً», كذلك سر المسيح بنفس القدر والسخاء والحب أن يصب كل ملء نعم اللاهوت الذي له في الكنيسة التي هي جسده، لتمتلىء إلى كل ملء نعم الله، لأنها تأسست على دم الحب وشربت منه الروح الأزلي الذي لن يكف عن أن يأخذ مما للمسيح ويصب فيها صباً حتى تمتلىء إلى كل ملء الله. فلا تستغربن أيها القارىء قول القديس  يوحنا: «ونعمة فوق نعمة»، لأن المنعم صمم على أن «المجد الذي لي أنا ‏أعطيتهم»، بل ونفذ بالفعل السري حالة حلول واتحاد وعطاء نعم بلا حد ولا عد للذين أمنوا وتبعوا وشهدوا له في كل عصر: «أنا فيهم وأنت فيى» (يو23:17‏). لذلك فسريان النعمة لن بكف، طالما كان الاتحاد مفتوحاً. 
وشهادة القديس يوحنا هنا خاصة بإضافة «جميعاً»، و«نحن جيعاً»، هي ليست شهادة فقط، بل واعتراف، بل وصلاة شكر بلسان الكنيسة كلها ولسان القارىء‏. 
فهي تسبحة اعتراف بفضل المسيح يسوع الدائم والآبدي، فلا يوجد مكان أو زمان في الكنيسة يخلو من نعمته، ولا دخل إليه أحد وخرج فارغاً؛ فمراحمه لا تزال تتجدد كل صباح، وفي الفجر تتساقط نعمته كالطل على الكلأ، من يبكر إليه يجده، ومن يسهر إليه يتمشى معه. هو هو وحده وليس أخر يعطي ولا حدود لعطائه، ونحن جيعاً جميعاً نأخذ بلا عد ولا مكيال. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 مارس 2017)

*17- لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا.​‏
هنا يدفع القديس يوحنا الاستعلان إلى أقصاه فيبرز الاسم الذي ملأ خياله منذ أن بدأ يكتب إنجيله. هنا برز ختم الرسالة حيث يقرأ بغاية الوضوح اسم صاحبها: «يسوع المسيح». 
‏وهذا هو آخر درجات استعلان مؤهلات «الكلمة»، وقد وضعه في مقابل الناموس أي التوراة جملة, بل والعهد القديم برمته, موضحاً أن الناموس أي التوراة لم تأت لا بنعمة ولا بحق، لا بسبب قصور فيها فهي «كلمة الله" بالدرجة الاولى, ولكن كان القصور في الشعب برؤسائه وكهنته الذين لم يلتصقوا بالله ليدركوا النور الذي فيها، مما حدا بالله أن يأتي بنفسه ويلتصق بالإنسان ويسكب فيه من روحه النعمة والحق. 
فإذا عدنا بالذاكرة إلى مخطط استعلاناته لشخص يسوع المسيح السابقة نجدها هكذا:
1-	«الكلمة في البدء» أي الآزلية. 
2-	«الكلمة عند الله». 
3-	«اكلمة الله". 
4-	«الكلمة» كخالق. «كل شيء به كان». 
5-	"الكلمة" كحياة. «فيه كانت الحياة». 
6-	«دالكلمة» نور. "و لحياة كانت نور الناس». 
7-	‏«الكلمة» ضد الظمة. "والنور أضاء في الظمة».
8-	«الكلمة» أتياً إلى العالم. «كان في العالم» كنور. 
9-	«الكلمة» أتى إلى خاصته. كلمة الله في الأنبياء_ "المسيا». 
10-	«الكلمة» "صار جسداً». 
11-	«الكلمة" في هيكله الجديد «حل (سكن) بيننا». 
12-	استعلان الكلمة المتجسد أنه "ابن الله" مملوء نعمة وحقاً. 
13-	أستعلان  الكلمة كملء الكنيسة: "نحن جيعاُ مملوؤون فيه. 
14-	استعلاذ الكلمة في شخص «يسوع المسيح" والعهد الجديد والإعلان عن انتهاء عهد الناموس: «لأن الناموس بموسى اعطي, أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا». 
‏تأتي هذه الآية موازية للأية السابقة ومترتبة عليها. فظهور النعمة والحق بالملء الالهي الكلي هو إيذان بانتهاء عصر الناموس، عصر العقوبة والظل. وظهور شخص يسوع المسيح الذي تفسيره اللاهوتي من الآيات السابقة هو «يسوع», الكلمة المتجسد، المسيح, المسيا الآتي، هو إيذان حتمي بانتهاء عصر موسى. 
‏فيكون الله قد بدأ "يكلمنا في المسيا ابنه», فهذا معناه أن عهد «الكلمة في موسى والانبياء» انتهى، والآن قد صار يكلمما الله بلا وسيط! ليس على أساس القانون والعصا بل بالنعمة والحق. 
فعهد المسيح أو المسيحية مبني على النعمة، النعمة تغطى حياة المسيحي منذ أن يعتمد وحتى يلتحق بوطنه السمائي. ولكن ليست النعمة عطية واحدة على وتيرة واحدة، بل هي نعمة بانية وممتدة لملء حياة المسيحي: "نعمة فوة نعمة». والنعمة ليست وحدها تبني وليست وحدها توصل، بل النعمة في المسيحية مؤسسة على الحق، ليس على الشكل ولا الخارج أو الشبه ت أو الزائل، بل هي نعمة الله الموصلة إلى الله. 
ولكي يتأكد القارىء أن «اسم يسوع المسيح» كان يملأ فكر القديس يوحنا ويملي عليه كل استعلاناته بتدرجها المدهش هذا، نقدم هاتين الآيتين: 
* «وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أذ يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته" (يو 3:17) 
* «وآيات أخرى كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم حياة إذا أمنتم باسمه." (يو 30:20-31)
‏هذا وإن اسم يسوع يحتل أكبر ساحة إنجيلية عل الإطلاق عند القديس يوحنا، فقد ورد 237 مرة في حين أنه ورد في إنجيل القديس متى 150 مرة وإنجيل القديس مرقص 81 وانجيل القديس لوق 89 مرة. 
ولقد انتحى كثير من الشراح نحو كشف المفارقة بين الناموس والنعمة، أي العهه القديم والجديد، أو موسى والمسيح . ولكن في الحقيقة نحن نسترشد بقول المسيح نفسه ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل: «لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء، ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل» (مت17:5) 
‏ولكي نوضح مدى التكميل أو مدى الكمال في ناموس المسيح بالنسبة لناموس موسى, نقدم للقارىء هذه الوصية الجديدة لعهد ناموس النعمة: "سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن، وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضاً.» (مت 38:5-39)
إذن، إذا أرد‏نا أن نعمل مقارنة بين عهد الناموس وعهد النعمة، فهذه المقارنة لن تخرج عن قول المسيح أنها مقارنة بين الناقص والكامل الذي أكمله المسيح على الصليب بموته الفدائي: «قد أُكمل» (يو30:19) فكان هو سر النعمة كلها. 
‏فكل ما كان ناقصأ في ناموس موسى، أكمله المسيح في نفسه ثم أعطاه لنا مجاناً. وهذه هي النعمة, كل النعمة. أو بأكثر دقة ووضوح فإن المقارنة بين الناموس والنعمة هي في حقيقتها مقارنة بين الجسد والروح! 
ولكن نقص الناموس لم يكن بسبب موسى ولا من الله الذي أعطاه، فالمسيح يقول بهذا الصدد: «ما جئت لأنقض بل لاكمل، فإني الحق أقول لكم إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل» (مت17:5-18). ولكن الناقص كان ناقصأ بسبب الذين أُعطي لهم. والمسيح يقول بهذا الصدد: "فتقدم الفريسيون وسألوه: هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق امرأته ليجربوه. فأجاب وقال لهم: بماذا أوصاكم موس؟ فقالوا: موسى أذن أن يكتب كتاب طلاق فتطلق. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: من أجل قساوة قلوبكم كتب لكم هذه الوصية. ولكن من بدء الخليقة ذكرأ وأنثى خلقهما الله، من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأنه، ويكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً. إذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان.» (مر2:10-9‏) 
وبولس الرسول يؤكد ذلك تأكيداً موضحاً أن الخطية كانت قد ملكت الإنسان واستعبدته حتى صيرت له الصالح موتاً: «لأن الخطية وهي متخذة فرصة بالوصية خدعتني بها وقتلتني، إذاً الناموس مقدس والوصية مقدسة وعادلة وصالحة. فهل صار لي الصالح موتاً؟ حاشا، بل الخطية، لكي تظهر خطية منشئة لي بالصالح موتاً، لكي تصير الخطية خاطئة جداً بالوصية» (رو11:7-13). وهذا هو سر الإثم الكائن في العالم الذي دوخ الإنسان. أي أن علة ضعف الناموس وعجزه عن أن ينشىء شيئاً صالحاً للانسان هي الخطيئة التي كانت قد ملكت وسادت وقتلت!! وهذه العلة, أى الخطية, التي ألغت قوة الناموس ومسخت روحانيته وجعلته غير صالح، مع أنه صالح, هي التي ألغاها المسيح», وقتلها في جسده‏. وهذا ما يوضحه بولس الرسول أيما توضيح: 
* " إِذاً لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ (الناموس) بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ (النعمة. لأَنَّ نَامُوسَ رُوحِ الْحَيَاةِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ قَدْ أَعْتَقَنِي مِنْ نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ وَ الْمَوْتِ. لأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ النَّامُوسُ عَاجِزاً عَنْهُ فِي مَا كَانَ (الإنسان) ضَعِيفاً بِالْجَسَدِ فَاللَّهُ إِذْ أَرْسَلَ ابْنَهُ فِي شِبْهِ جَسَدِ الْخَطِيَّةِ (اى بدون خطية) وَلأَجْلِ الْخَطِيَّةِ (التى عطلت عمل موسى) دَانَ الْخَطِيَّةَ فِي الْجَسَدِ (الصليب). لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ حُكْمُ النَّامُوسِ فِينَا (ونأخذ صك براءة ممض باسم المسيح ومختوم بالدم) نَحْنُ السَّالِكِينَ لَيْسَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ (الناموس) بَلْ حَسَبَ الرُّوحِ (الإنجيل). (رو1:8-4)
فعوض الخطية أعطى المسيح النعمة!! وعوض حكم الناموس بموت الخاطىء، أعطى المسيح بره الشخصى لتبرير الخاطىء ليحيا إلى الأبد ولا يموت أبداً. 
‏وبينما كان الناموس وكل وصايا وفرائض وعبادة الناموس بالجسد هي شبه السمويات وظلها، إذ بالمسيح يجعل الوصية والعبادة بالروح والحق هي السمويات عينها التي جاء منها، وهي طبيعة الله وحياته التي جاء ليخبر بها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 مارس 2017)

*18- اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ.​
هذه هي آخر آية في منظومة مقدمة إنجيل يوحنا. وهي بمثابة الرتاج أو صمام الأمن الذي يغلق ¬في وجه كل محاولة كانت أو ستكون، إن هي وقفت لتناطح صاحب هذا الاسم الآخير المستعلن, يسوع المسيح, في كونه الوحيد بصفته الابن المحبوب لله, الذي استطاع ويستطيع إلى الآبد أن يخبر عن الله أبيه الخبر اليقين والبشارة المفرحة. فليست هذه الآية تقع كسابقتها في مواجهة موسى أو غيره من الآنبياء، بل وكل ادعاء يجىء ليتحدث ويخبر عن الله: «الآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي، لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته» (يو37:5‏). ولكن كان هم القديس يوحنا ليس إسكات أصوات إدعاء المتكلمين بفم الله في زمانه أو غير زمانه، بل كان همه بالأساس إرساء قاعدة حق إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن الله، على أساس أن يسوع المسيح ابن الله هو الاستعلان الكامل والوحيد لله، الذي به نرى الله، وفيه نرى الآب، ومنه نعرف كل ما عند الآب: 
* وَأَنَا مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْهُ فَهَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِلْعَالَمِ». (يو26:8)
* وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ (يو40:8)
* «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي (يو32:10)
* 7- لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ». (يو7:14)
* لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. (يو15:15)
* لاَ أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ بَلْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنِ الآبِ علاَنِيَةً. (يو25:16)
‏فجميح طرق الاستعلان السالفة لم تكن كافية لتبلغ الإنسان حقيقة الله؛ وبواسطتها جميعاً أخفق الإنساذ أن يرى الله أو يسمع صوته. أما في الابن الوحيد الكائن في حضن الآب فقد استعلن الله، مرئياً ومسموعاً: 
الَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ. (يو9:14)
وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. (يو24:14)
‏والآية بحد ذاتها تضع الله في السمو المطق وتقنع الإنسان الذي انطلق يفحص الله أن يعود إلى بيته ودائرة محدوديته. كما تقنع الإنساذ الطموح الذي يتحرق اشتياقاً وحباً لله أن يلتجىء إلى الابن المتجسد ليشبع منه وفيه كل اشتياقاته وحبه، فالأبن المتجسد هو الابن المحبوب الحامل ليس فقط لمعرفة الآب بل لكل حبه. فـ «دالمونوجانيس» كصفة الابن يجمع صفتين جوهريتين لله: البنوة الفريدة، والحب الفريد. 
فلو انتبهنا إل الأية السالفة (17) باعتبارها الأية الفاعلة بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد سواء من جهة طبيعته أو صاحبه: «الناموس بموسى أعطي أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا»، نجد أنها ينقصها المزيد من التوضيح. وهذا هو الذي تكمله الأية التي نحن بصددها. فموسى وكل الشخصيات العظيمة والمقربة إلى الله على مدى العهد القديم كله لم يحظ أحد منهم برؤية الله رؤية حقيقية، وإنما كان كله بالشبه، وبالتالي تكون كذلك كل توصيات ووصايا العهد القديم هي حتماً «شبه السماويات وظلها»، وحتى الإنسان نفسه، كل إنسان، فهو مخلوق أصلاً على شبه الله وصورته. ولكن الآن وفي المسيح ليس الأمر كذلك، فهو الصورة الحقيقية لله، بل هو«الحق» في ذاته وفي كل أقواله: 
* فقال (موسى) أرني مجدك, فقال أجيز كل جودتي قدامك وأنادي باسم الرب قدامك. وأتراءف على من أتراءف وأرحم من أرحم. وقال لا تقدر أن ترى وجهي, لأن الإنسان لا يراني ويعيش.» (خر18:33-20) 
‏هذا في مقابل صاحب العهد الجديد ومؤسسه يسوع المسيح الابن الوحيد، فهو ليس كذلك بل هو وكما أشارت الأية السابقة ملء النعمة والحق: 
«(ابن) وحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً». و«الابن الوحيد (الإله) الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر». 
‏فهو الابن الحقيقي والفريد لله، الذي ليس فقط رأى الله ويعرفه بل هو قائم فيه في موضع الحضن أو على الأصح في حالة الحضن أي العمق الخفي والخاص والسري جداً، المستريح والفعال في الله الذي لا يحتلة إلا "الابن الحبيب الذي سررت به». 
"في حضن الآب»: 
‏يلاحظ أنها لم تجيء (       ) ولكن (       ) وهذا في التعبير اليوناني الدقيق يفيد ليس ««في حضن الآب» بل «داخل حضن الآب". وحتى هذا الوجود في الداخل ليى جامداً غير متحرك، بل هو وجود «متداخل», أي د‏ائم الإتجاه نحو الحضن الأبوي. وبهذا يصبح هذا التعبير مشابهاً للتعبير الأول في الآية الأولى (         ) "عند الله", فهو وجود قائم متداخل ممتد في الله, وبذلك يكون التشديد في المعنى متركزاً نحو كيفية الصلة الذاتية «الابن بالآب»، فهي صلة تداخل وتضام كلي ومطلق، لأن الابن والآب هما الواحد المطلق. 
‏وبهذا التعبير اللاهوتي الدقيق يمتنع تصور الثنائية بين الأب والابن، لأنه حتى بعدما أرسل الابن في مهمة الخلاص العظمى حسب مسرة الآب وحبه للعالم والإنساذ، ظل الابن هو كما هر قائماً في الآب ومتجهاً نحوه بتداخل كلي ومطلق، فهو كائن على الأرض وفي السماء، في جسد إنسان، وهو هو في الآب دون أدنى مفارقة ذاتية «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلآ الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء.» (يو13:3) 
‏وفي هذا يقول القديس أغسطينوس في عظاته عن إنجيل يوحنا: [لقد أُضيف الانسان إليه، أما الله فلم يُفقد منه، لقد أخلى نفسه ليس بأنه فقد شيئا مما ‏له، ولكن بأخذه لنفسه ما لم يكن له.] 
‏من موضع هذا الحضن، أو على الأصح من واقع هذه الحالة, يخبرنا الابن عن الله كأبيه، أو بالحري يكشف لنا عن حقيقة طبيعة ذات الله. 
ويجيء التعبير عن ذلك هنا في الآية باللغة اليونانية بترجمتها الصحيحة عن أقدم المخطوطات، وهو الوضع الذي أخذ به معظم الآباء، هكذا: (            ), أى «الابن الوحيد الاله الكائن بذاته في حضن الآب». وهي الصفات الكاملة التي كانت تنقص ألقاب المسيح في الآية السالفة: "أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا»: وهو تعبير يتجه مباشرة نعو العلاقة الحميمة بين الآب والابن، وتفيد أن الابن كائن بالحب في الآب، والمسيح عبر عن هذه العلاقة أصدق ‏تعبير بقوله: 
* لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. (يو16:8) 
* والَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ». (يو29:8) 
* وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي. (يو32:16‏) 
* أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ (يو10:14) 
‏وهذا هو التعبير الشخصي المعبر عن علاقة الكينونة التي تربط الآب بالابن، مقابل التعبير الفكري الذي صور علاقة الكلمة بالله على مستور العمل والخلق، «والكلمة كان عند الله». فإذا أردنا أن نقارن بين التعبيرين فإنه يكون هكذا : فكما أن الكلمة تكون دائمأ في حضن العقل، أو كما يكون الفعل مختفياً في الإرادة, هكذا الابن في حضن الآب. 
‏وهذا الا ستعلان يخدم قضية الانجيل كله. لأنه بالتالي يكون «كل ما يقول ويعمل ويشرح» عن الله "ابيه" هو الحق الواحد والوحيد لأنه يخبرنا بما يرى ويعرف. 
ويجيء الفعل «يخبر» (       ) يحمل هذه المعاني مجتمعة، فهو يخبر بالخبر الإنجيلي الذي يشرح ويفسر ما خفي عن الله ويعلم ويوضح. 
‏ومعروف أن اللغات الحديثة أخذت هذه الكلمة (      ) دون أي تحريف لتجعل منها نفس المعنى أي الشرح والتفسير والتوضيح للأمور المخفية (علم التفسير). وفي الحقيقة إذ المعنى لهذه الكلمة ينسحب على المسيح نفسه بكل ارتياح، فهو بذاته وبحياته وتجسده هو هو الآب. فالمسيح هو "الله المُعلن», "والله هو من أعلنه المسيح" في ذاته وأقواله وأعماله. بل إن المسيح في عرف الآباء القديسين هو "الإنجيل" لأنه هو «الخبر المفرح"، أليس هو «الكلمة"؟ 
‏وبهذه الكلمة يسلم القديس يوحنا فكرالقارىء إلى بداية رواية الإنجيل مباشرة في الآية القادمة بثقة وبكل هدوء. فانظر أيها القارىء وتعجب لهذه الدقة المتناهية وهذا الحبك اللفظي والمعنوي، هذا ليس حرفاً بل هو روح!! 
‏كما يلاحظ أنه عن قصد ودراية يقدم لنا القديس يوحنا هذه الآية الأخيرة واصفاً صاحب العهد الجديد بل وصاحب الإنجيل بهذه الصفات، فهو يقصد التأكيد على أن كل ما سيجىء, في هذا الإنجيل, على لسان المسيح هو «الحقد"، فهو أولاً "كلمة الله» وهو «المملوء نعمة وحقاً», وهو "الابن الإله القائم فى حضن الآب» هذه هي مؤهلات الذي أتى بالخبر الإنجلي. وهو يخبرنا، نحن البشر، خبر القُربى, والسكنى في البيت الواحد. فهو يكلمنا ليس بالرؤيا ولا بالحلم، "فالكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا"، فهو وهو كزنه "كلمة الله" يكلمنا «بالجسد" كإنسان وهو الله. 
‏وفي ختام هذه المقدمة يمكن أن نضع أمام القارىء أهم وأخطر الكلمات التي جمعها وكدسها القديس يوحنا في المقدمة، والتي ستقوم عليها كل رواية الانجيل باعتبارها أساس لاهوت إنجيل يوحنا: 
‏الحياة، النور، الظمة، الشهادة، العالم، المجد، ابن الله الوحيد، الحق، يقبل، يؤمن، اسمه، يولد من الله. 

أما الكلمات الهامة جداً التي جاءت في المقدمة فقط واختفت من باقي الإنجيل فهي: «الكلمة»، «النعمة", «الملء»، لأنها بعد التجسد أخذت صورة الفعل والعمل. فالكلمة صار متكلماً، والنعمة صارت عطية، والملء صار توزيعاً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 مارس 2017)

*القسم الثاني من المقدمة
الشهادة​
وهي تختص بالشهاد‏ة أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله. وهي تشمل: 
شهادة القديس يوحنا المعمدان, وهي تمثل شهاد‏ة الوحي النبوي بالإلهام. وقد جاءت على عدة مراحل: 
أ- الجواب بالنفي: 19ك1-22. 
ب- الجواب بالإيجاب: 23:1-28 
ج- الشهاد‏ة للمسيح:29:1-34 ‏. 
د- المعمدان يبدأ يسلم الود‏يعة:35:1-37‏. 
2- شهادة التلاميذ: وهي شهادة الرؤية الإيمانية "وقد رأينا مجده» وهي تشمل: 
أ- شهادة أندراوس: 40:1-42
ب- شهادة فيلبس:43:1-46.
ج- شهادة نثنائيل: 47:1-51 ‏. 
1- شهاده القديس يوحنا المعمدان: 
‏لقد سبق للقديس يوحنا أن أورد المعمدان كشاهد مرتين: 
‏الاولى: 7:1 كشاهد للنور: «هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور لكي يؤمن الكل بواسطته». وهذه الشهادة لا تدخل في سياق التاريخ، بل وُضعت كمعيار شخصي للمعمدان تحدد حجم شخصه وعمله. 
‏والثانية: 15:1 «يوحنا (المعمدان) شهد له ونادى قائلاً: هذا هو الذي قلت عنه إن الذي يأتي بعدي صار قدامي (27:1) لأنه كان قبلي». 
وهي منسوبة لشهادة قادمة 27:1، التقطها القديس يوحنا وقدمها عن موضعها لتخدم واقعية «الكلمة صار جسداً"، أي أن الكلمة دخل التاريخ في حيز محدد جاء ترتيبه بعد المعمدان: «يأتي بعدي»؛ ولكن، وبسرعة، يستدرك المعمدان هذه المعلومة الزمنية بإعطاء معلومة غير زمنية عن الكلمة الذي صار جسداً بأنه كان قبله، ليس زمنياً، بل كيانياً، بما يفيد تجاوز البشرية ككل. وهذه الشهادة سجلها القديس يوحنا الرسول ليؤكد بها ضمنياً تدنى رتبة المعمدان عن رتبة المسيح: «صار قدامي لأنه كان قبلي". 
‏وهنا في 19:1 يبدأ القديس يوحنا انجيله تاريخيً على مستوى الوقائع اليومية، مبتدئاً بالمعمدان حسب التقليد الرسولي الذي استلمته الكنيسة وتسجل لها في مفر الأعمال: «فينبغي أن الرجال الذين اجتمعوا معنا كل الزمان الذي فيه دخل إلينا الرب يسوع وخرج "منذ معمودية يوحنا" إلى اليوم الذي ارتفح فيه عنا.» (أع21:1-22 ) 
‏وهكذا يحصر التقليد الرسولى في سفر الأعمال, بفم بطرس الرسول, زمان ظهرم المسيح وعمله، أي إنجيل البشارة ابتداء من المعمدان. 
‏والقديس بطرس يؤكد ذلك مرة أخرى وفي سفر الأعمال أيضاً: "أنتم تعلمون الأمر الذي صار في كل اليهودية مبتدئاً من الجليل بعد المعمودية التي كرز بها يوحنا يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة. (أع37:10-38‏) 
‏وواضح أيضاً من شهادة بولس الرسول أنه استلم هذا التقليد الرسولى وعلم به كما هو: « فقام بولس وأشار بيده وقال : ... أقام الله لإسرائيل مخلصاً يسوع إذ سبق يوحنا فكرز قبل مجيئه بمعمودية التوبة لجميع شعب إسرائيل. (أع16:13و23و24) 
‏وهذا هو النص الذي ابتدأ القديس مرقس به إنجيله: "بدء إنجيل يسوع المسيح ابن اللة كما هو مكتوب في الأنبياء ها أنا أرسل أمام وجهك ملاكي الذي يهيىء طريقك قدامك. صوت صارخ في البرية، أعدوا طريق الرب، اصنعوا سبله مستقيمة. كان يوحنا يعمد في البرية ويكرز بمعمودية التوبة لمغفرة الخطايا.» (مر1:1-4 ‏) 
‏أما القديس يوحنا فلم يلتفت إلى شخصية المعمدان في حد ذاته، مثلما صارت عليه الأناجيل، من حيث ميلاده وحياته في البرية ولبسه وأكله وشربه والظروف التي أحاطت به جيعاً، كذلك موقفه مع هيرودس رئيس ربع الجليل وهيروديا والسجن والسيف، والامور التي انتهت بموت المعمدان. كما لم يذكر القديس يوحنا خدمة المعمدان الفريدة من نوعها في أخذ اعترافات الشعب وقبول توبتهم قبل التعميد، الذي كان في اعتبار الإنجيليين, وخامة القديس متى, ئفطة انطلاق لخدمة المسيح، إذ اعتبر أن عماد المسيح بمعمودية التوبة على يد المعمدان هو عملية استقطاب عظمى ينوب فيها المسيح عن كل الشعب تائبأ: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي سررت به»، وذلك عوض إسرائيل الابن الذي أخطأ وزغ وأعوزه الخلاص. ولكن حتى هذا الزخم الروحي في التقليد الإنجيلي تحاشاه القديس يوحنا، لأنه كان مهتماً في مستهل إنجيله بكشف العلاقة بين المعمدان كمجرد إنسان مرسل من الله، وصوت صارخ يشهد للمسيح، وبين المسيح كنور حقيقي يضيء لكل إنسان . 
‏أما معمودية التوبة التي هى وظيفة المعمدان، فيراها القديس يوحنا أن هدفها الوحيد هر استعلاذ المسيح: "فى وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفوئه»، وذلك على مستويين: 
المستوى الاول. أن بدء عمل المعمدا بإعلان معمودية التوبة للشعب هو، بحساب الساعة السماوية، إيذانا بافتتاح عهد المسيا, أي المسيح، وذلك بعلامة سماوية لقنها الروح للمعمدان، حتى إذا رأها يشهد في الحال لصاحب العهد الذي من أجله جاء ليفتح الطريق أمامه. 
‏المستوى الثائي: أن بخدمة التوبة والتعميد بالماء و «مغفرة خطايا» تفتح بصيرة الشعب فيتهيأ لقبول المسيا: «ليؤمن الكل بواسطته». وهذا هو ما قصده إشعياء وردده المعمدان من «إعداد الطريق قدامه"(راجع لو76:1-77) 
‏هدف إنجيل يوحنا كان منصباً على تجميع الشهادات الموثوق بها للمسيح. لذلك نجده يهتم جداً في بدء ذكر المعمدان (6:1‏) أنه كان مرسلاً من الله ليشهه. «كان إنسان مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا هذا جاء للشهادة». كما يعتني القديس يوحنا أن يجعل شهادة المعمدان القائمة عل رؤيته للروح القدس، وهو يستقر على المسيح وسماعه الصوت الآتي من السماء، أن تشهد لبتوته لله, ليست شهادة ذاتية ترتكز عل موهبة طبيعية أو إلهام خاض با لمعمدان, ولكن ترتكز على توجيه إلهي وإعطاء علامة سماوية خطيرة يلتزم بها المعمدان للاستعلان، وذلك ضماناً لصدق الشهادة ودقتها: «وأنا لم أكن أعرفه, لكن لكى يظهر لإسرائيل، لذلك جئت لأعمد بالماء... وأنا لم أكن أعرفه, لكن الذي أرسلني لأعمد بالماء ذاك قال لى: الذي ترى الروح نازلاً ومستقراً عليه فهذا هو الذي يعمد بالروح القدس، وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله.» (يو31:1-34)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 مارس 2017)

*19- وَهَذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ يُوحَنَّا حِينَ أَرْسَلَ الْيَهُودُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَهَنَةً وَلاَوِيِّينَ لِيَسْأَلُوهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟».*​*

‏لأول مرة يذكر القديس يوحنا اللاويين! فالمسألة مسألة تطهير, وهي الامور الخاصة بهم وحدهم. أما الكهنة، فالأمر بالنسبة لهم جد خطير، لأن هناك إجراء طقسي عام على مستوى الشعب: اعتراف وتوبة وتعميد, أمر لم يحدث من قبل في تاريخ شعب إسرائيل وهو من صميم اختصاص الكهنة. 
‏أما كلمة «اليهود» فهي تعبير عن الهيئة العامة الرئاسية للشعب أي السنهدريم. فقد شكل لجنة لتقصي الحقائق. إنه تكليف من الناموس، هو قانون يرتكز على وصية: «وأما النبي الذي يطغى فيتكلم باسمي كلاماً لم أوصيه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم ألهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. وإن قلت في قلبك كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب؟ فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر، فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه.» (تث20:18-22‏) 
وهذه الوصية أعطاها الله, أي جاءت في التوراة, بعد ذكر الوعد بمجيء «النبي» من وسط شعب إسرائيل مثل موسى، ويقصد «المسيا»: «يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك، مثلي، له تسمعون.» (تث15:18) 
‏ماذا حدث؟ 
‏القديس يوحنا يعتمد هنا اعتماداً كلياً على رواية الأناجيل فيما يخص الأمور التي واكبت قيام المعمدان بوظيفته «كمرسل من الله» لأخذ أعترافات الشعب والتعميد وقبول التوبة.
‏لم يكن من السهل أن يتحرك السنهدريم ويرسل هذه اللجنة للفحص، إلا بعد أن بلغت حركة المعمدان أقصاها بعماد المسيح وإعطاء الشهادة العلنية أن: «هذا هو ابن الله» و«حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم». أمر أصاب الرؤساء على كل مستوياتهم بالذهول والإضطراب والقلق. هل جاء المسيا؟ وكيف لم يمر أولاً على الهيكل والسنهدريم؟ ويتعرف عليه الرؤساء أولاً ويخضع لموجبات الناموس؟ 
«فأجابهم الفريسيون: ألعلكم أنتم أيضأ ضللتم، ألعل أحداً من الرؤساء أو من الفرسيين آمن به. ولكن هذا الشعب الذي لا يفهم الناموس هو ملعون.» (يو47:7-49‏) 
الأخبار ترد للرؤساء كل يوم: جموع الشعب الحاشدة تتسابق لعبور الاردن لرؤيته والإستماع إليه، شخص مديد القامة نحيف، متمنطق بالجلد، وجهه كالنار، نبي الهيئة، جهوري الصوت، يوبخ الفريسيين، وهم أمراء التعليم؛ يعنفهم أعنف توبيخ، يدعوهم أولاد الثعابين, ومعهم ومثلهم الصدوقيون، يهددهم ويهدد رؤساءهم بالقطع، كشجرة لا تصنع ثمراً جيداً مأواها النار! 
أورشليم واليهودية وجيع الكور وما حول الاردن، جماعات جماعات، تزحف بلا توقف تبكي وتنوح معترفة بخطاياها، تتسابق لتعتمد تحت يده. هو لا يكف عن فضح خطاياها، كل فئة بعارها، وكل وظيفة بعثراتها، وهي ترتعد تحت تهديد قضاء الله الخارج من فمه كالسيف. لقد هطلت السماء, بعد أن توقف غيث الله أربعمائة سنة لم يُسمع فيها أحد صوت نبي. 
‏أما تقليد الأناجيل الأخرى فيعطي صورة لعماد المسيح تحت يد يوحنا المعمدان: المسيح قادم، المعمدان يلمحه فيخقض صوته وترتخي يداه، يحزج من الماء ويقف أمامه خاشعاً، المسيح يدعوه لمتابعة عمله، المعمدان يتنحى ويطلب أن ينعكس الوضع، المسيح يدرك أنه مولود تحت الناموس، يطلب: «ينبغي أن نكمل كل بر»» ليكفي احتياج كل العالم, المعمدان يُجري الطقس والعهد ينتقل من يد ليد ومن الماء إلى الروح، السماء تنفتح، الروح القدس ينحدر «ليستقر» عليه واستقر ليغطيه، صوت الأب من السماء: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت». المعمدان يؤمن ويشهد على مرأى ومسمع من تلاميذه، وينقص لينطفئ، لأن النور الحقيقي جاء. ولكن إنجيل ‏يوحنا لا يذكر عماد المسيم. 
«وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا»: 
‏الشهادة للمسيح عند القديس يوحنا تعتبر ذات قيمة إيماية عظمى، نظراً لأن الكلمة المتجسد ابن الله لم يكشف لاهوته بصورة علنية ولا طرح طبيعته ومجده للمارة، بل اختزنها للعين المؤمنة لترى وتشهد وتبلغ القصد. لذلك اعتنى القديس يوحنا ليقدم في بداية إنجيله شهادات قوية وقويمة من أشخاص موثوق بهم تحت عهدته كتلميذ محبوب مختار ومؤتمن، يسجل لهم كمن سمع وعاين بنفسه. أليس هو تلميذ المعمدان أصلاً؟ 
 «حين أرسل إليه اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين»: 
‏يلاحظ القارىء مقدار الحبك القانوني بل القضائي الذي خرجت من تحت يده هذه الشهادة، فليس عبساً أن يدقق القديس يوحنا في نوع اللجنة القضاية وتشكيلها القانوني مز الطبقتين الموكل إليهما من الله فحص وبحث وخدمة قضايا العشب: «كهنة ولاويين». وهي موفده من قبل محكمة اليهود, الرئيسية في أورشليم, السنهدريم (71 عضواً). وليس ذلك فقط بل عاد القديس يوحنا في معرض الإنجيل ليكرر أن شهادة المعمدان معتمدة لدى المسيح نفسه أنها حق! 
«الذي يشهد لى هو آخر(المعمدان) وأنا أعلم أن شهادته التي يشهدها لى هي حق. أنتم أرسلتم إلى يوحنا فشهد للحق» (يو32:5-33‏). وكل هذا التوثيق الذي يوثق به القديس يوحنا شهادة المعمدان، إنما هو ليقبل القارىء هذه الشهادة لتكولا عنصراً لإيمان لا يتزعزع. ومرة أخرى ننبه ذهن القارىء إل مدى أهمية القول إننا نؤمن بكنيسة واحدة «رسولية». فبالرسل ومن خلال الرسل استعلن المسيح نفسه لهم، وثاهدوه وشهدوا له، واعتمدنا نحن عل مشاهدتهم وشهادتهم. 
«ليسألوه من أنت»: 
‏ها يلذ لنا أن نكرر ما قاله القديس يوحنا سابقأ عن المعمدان: «كان إنساناً مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا». ولكن من الأمور البديعة الملفتة للنظر التطابق المحبوك بين ما قاله القديس يوحنا وما جاء أصلاً في ملاخي النبي عنه: «هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيىء الطريق أمامى (ملا1:3). فالذي قاله الله عن نفسه «هأنذا ارسل»، حوله القديس يوحنا كما هو إلى صاحب الإرسالية «مُرسل من ‏الله». ثم حدث التصويب المباشر نحو المسيح أنه هو هو الله «يهوه» العهد القديم المتكلم في فم الأنبياء. وهذا يتضح من قول الله: «أنا (الله) أرسل ملاكي أمامى», حيث «أمامي» صارت «أمام المسيح». 
‏أ- الجواب بالنفي: 
‏كانت التعليمات المعطاة لآعضاء لجنة تقصي الحقائق المرسلة من السنهدريم هي التحقق الشخصي من المعمدان بأسئلة محددة يتحتم أن يجاوب عليها واحدة فواحدة, حتى يتحققوا من شخصيته «هل هو المسيا»؟ ‏وهذا أهم سؤال، لأن الذي شاع أنئذ أنه هو المسيا وقد جاء. لذلك  وُضع السؤال قاطعأ مانعاً. «من أنت؟»، هذا في البداية. 
‏والذي ضخم في أسماع السنهدريم خطورة قيام هذا النبي هو تجرؤه على توبيخ الفريسيين أنفسهم بعنف بالغ وهم أئمة الأمة علمأ وتعليماً، والصدوقيين وهم طبقة الكهنوت، مطالباً إياهم بالتوبة وأن لا يتكلوا على بر أنفسهم أو نسبهم: «يا أولاد الآفاعي من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الأتي؟ فاصنعوا أثماراً تليق بالتوبة، ولا تفتكروا أن تقولوا في أنفسكم لنا إبراهيم أباً.» (مت7:3-9). 
‏ولم يفت على المسيح هذا الشموخ النبوي الذي لم يبلغه نبي، فقال عنه أنه أعظم من نبي: كونه شاهد النور وشهد له، وكونه لم يجفل أمام علماء الأمة ومعلميها, بل ولم يحفل بكاهن أو لاوى!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 مارس 2017)

*19- وَهَذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ يُوحَنَّا حِينَ أَرْسَلَ الْيَهُودُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَهَنَةً وَلاَوِيِّينَ لِيَسْأَلُوهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟».*​*

‏لأول مرة يذكر القديس يوحنا اللاويين! فالمسألة مسألة تطهير, وهي الامور الخاصة بهم وحدهم. أما الكهنة، فالأمر بالنسبة لهم جد خطير، لأن هناك إجراء طقسي عام على مستوى الشعب: اعتراف وتوبة وتعميد, أمر لم يحدث من قبل في تاريخ شعب إسرائيل وهو من صميم اختصاص الكهنة. 
‏أما كلمة «اليهود» فهي تعبير عن الهيئة العامة الرئاسية للشعب أي السنهدريم. فقد شكل لجنة لتقصي الحقائق. إنه تكليف من الناموس، هو قانون يرتكز على وصية: «وأما النبي الذي يطغى فيتكلم باسمي كلاماً لم أوصيه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم ألهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. وإن قلت في قلبك كيف نعرف الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب؟ فما تكلم به النبي باسم الرب ولم يحدث ولم يصر، فهو الكلام الذي لم يتكلم به الرب بل بطغيان تكلم به النبي فلا تخف منه.» (تث20:18-22‏) 
وهذه الوصية أعطاها الله, أي جاءت في التوراة, بعد ذكر الوعد بمجيء «النبي» من وسط شعب إسرائيل مثل موسى، ويقصد «المسيا»: «يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك، مثلي، له تسمعون.» (تث15:18) 
‏ماذا حدث؟ 
‏القديس يوحنا يعتمد هنا اعتماداً كلياً على رواية الأناجيل فيما يخص الأمور التي واكبت قيام المعمدان بوظيفته «كمرسل من الله» لأخذ أعترافات الشعب والتعميد وقبول التوبة.
‏لم يكن من السهل أن يتحرك السنهدريم ويرسل هذه اللجنة للفحص، إلا بعد أن بلغت حركة المعمدان أقصاها بعماد المسيح وإعطاء الشهادة العلنية أن: «هذا هو ابن الله» و«حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم». أمر أصاب الرؤساء على كل مستوياتهم بالذهول والإضطراب والقلق. هل جاء المسيا؟ وكيف لم يمر أولاً على الهيكل والسنهدريم؟ ويتعرف عليه الرؤساء أولاً ويخضع لموجبات الناموس؟ 
«فأجابهم الفريسيون: ألعلكم أنتم أيضأ ضللتم، ألعل أحداً من الرؤساء أو من الفرسيين آمن به. ولكن هذا الشعب الذي لا يفهم الناموس هو ملعون.» (يو47:7-49‏) 
الأخبار ترد للرؤساء كل يوم: جموع الشعب الحاشدة تتسابق لعبور الاردن لرؤيته والإستماع إليه، شخص مديد القامة نحيف، متمنطق بالجلد، وجهه كالنار، نبي الهيئة، جهوري الصوت، يوبخ الفريسيين، وهم أمراء التعليم؛ يعنفهم أعنف توبيخ، يدعوهم أولاد الثعابين, ومعهم ومثلهم الصدوقيون، يهددهم ويهدد رؤساءهم بالقطع، كشجرة لا تصنع ثمراً جيداً مأواها النار! 
أورشليم واليهودية وجيع الكور وما حول الاردن، جماعات جماعات، تزحف بلا توقف تبكي وتنوح معترفة بخطاياها، تتسابق لتعتمد تحت يده. هو لا يكف عن فضح خطاياها، كل فئة بعارها، وكل وظيفة بعثراتها، وهي ترتعد تحت تهديد قضاء الله الخارج من فمه كالسيف. لقد هطلت السماء, بعد أن توقف غيث الله أربعمائة سنة لم يُسمع فيها أحد صوت نبي. 
‏أما تقليد الأناجيل الأخرى فيعطي صورة لعماد المسيح تحت يد يوحنا المعمدان: المسيح قادم، المعمدان يلمحه فيخقض صوته وترتخي يداه، يحزج من الماء ويقف أمامه خاشعاً، المسيح يدعوه لمتابعة عمله، المعمدان يتنحى ويطلب أن ينعكس الوضع، المسيح يدرك أنه مولود تحت الناموس، يطلب: «ينبغي أن نكمل كل بر»» ليكفي احتياج كل العالم, المعمدان يُجري الطقس والعهد ينتقل من يد ليد ومن الماء إلى الروح، السماء تنفتح، الروح القدس ينحدر «ليستقر» عليه واستقر ليغطيه، صوت الأب من السماء: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت». المعمدان يؤمن ويشهد على مرأى ومسمع من تلاميذه، وينقص لينطفئ، لأن النور الحقيقي جاء. ولكن إنجيل ‏يوحنا لا يذكر عماد المسيم. 
«وهذه هي شهادة يوحنا»: 
‏الشهادة للمسيح عند القديس يوحنا تعتبر ذات قيمة إيماية عظمى، نظراً لأن الكلمة المتجسد ابن الله لم يكشف لاهوته بصورة علنية ولا طرح طبيعته ومجده للمارة، بل اختزنها للعين المؤمنة لترى وتشهد وتبلغ القصد. لذلك اعتنى القديس يوحنا ليقدم في بداية إنجيله شهادات قوية وقويمة من أشخاص موثوق بهم تحت عهدته كتلميذ محبوب مختار ومؤتمن، يسجل لهم كمن سمع وعاين بنفسه. أليس هو تلميذ المعمدان أصلاً؟ 
 «حين أرسل إليه اليهود من أورشليم كهنة ولاويين»: 
‏يلاحظ القارىء مقدار الحبك القانوني بل القضائي الذي خرجت من تحت يده هذه الشهادة، فليس عبساً أن يدقق القديس يوحنا في نوع اللجنة القضاية وتشكيلها القانوني مز الطبقتين الموكل إليهما من الله فحص وبحث وخدمة قضايا العشب: «كهنة ولاويين». وهي موفده من قبل محكمة اليهود, الرئيسية في أورشليم, السنهدريم (71 عضواً). وليس ذلك فقط بل عاد القديس يوحنا في معرض الإنجيل ليكرر أن شهادة المعمدان معتمدة لدى المسيح نفسه أنها حق! 
«الذي يشهد لى هو آخر(المعمدان) وأنا أعلم أن شهادته التي يشهدها لى هي حق. أنتم أرسلتم إلى يوحنا فشهد للحق» (يو32:5-33‏). وكل هذا التوثيق الذي يوثق به القديس يوحنا شهادة المعمدان، إنما هو ليقبل القارىء هذه الشهادة لتكولا عنصراً لإيمان لا يتزعزع. ومرة أخرى ننبه ذهن القارىء إل مدى أهمية القول إننا نؤمن بكنيسة واحدة «رسولية». فبالرسل ومن خلال الرسل استعلن المسيح نفسه لهم، وثاهدوه وشهدوا له، واعتمدنا نحن عل مشاهدتهم وشهادتهم. 
«ليسألوه من أنت»: 
‏ها يلذ لنا أن نكرر ما قاله القديس يوحنا سابقأ عن المعمدان: «كان إنساناً مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا». ولكن من الأمور البديعة الملفتة للنظر التطابق المحبوك بين ما قاله القديس يوحنا وما جاء أصلاً في ملاخي النبي عنه: «هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيىء الطريق أمامى (ملا1:3). فالذي قاله الله عن نفسه «هأنذا ارسل»، حوله القديس يوحنا كما هو إلى صاحب الإرسالية «مُرسل من ‏الله». ثم حدث التصويب المباشر نحو المسيح أنه هو هو الله «يهوه» العهد القديم المتكلم في فم الأنبياء. وهذا يتضح من قول الله: «أنا (الله) أرسل ملاكي أمامى», حيث «أمامي» صارت «أمام المسيح». 
‏أ- الجواب بالنفي: 
‏كانت التعليمات المعطاة لآعضاء لجنة تقصي الحقائق المرسلة من السنهدريم هي التحقق الشخصي من المعمدان بأسئلة محددة يتحتم أن يجاوب عليها واحدة فواحدة, حتى يتحققوا من شخصيته «هل هو المسيا»؟ ‏وهذا أهم سؤال، لأن الذي شاع أنئذ أنه هو المسيا وقد جاء. لذلك  وُضع السؤال قاطعأ مانعاً. «من أنت؟»، هذا في البداية. 
‏والذي ضخم في أسماع السنهدريم خطورة قيام هذا النبي هو تجرؤه على توبيخ الفريسيين أنفسهم بعنف بالغ وهم أئمة الأمة علمأ وتعليماً، والصدوقيين وهم طبقة الكهنوت، مطالباً إياهم بالتوبة وأن لا يتكلوا على بر أنفسهم أو نسبهم: «يا أولاد الآفاعي من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الأتي؟ فاصنعوا أثماراً تليق بالتوبة، ولا تفتكروا أن تقولوا في أنفسكم لنا إبراهيم أباً.» (مت7:3-9). 
‏ولم يفت على المسيح هذا الشموخ النبوي الذي لم يبلغه نبي، فقال عنه أنه أعظم من نبي: كونه شاهد النور وشهد له، وكونه لم يجفل أمام علماء الأمة ومعلميها, بل ولم يحفل بكاهن أو لاوى!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 مارس 2017)

*20- فَاعْتَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ وَأَقَرَّ أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ.​‏
رفض المعمدان رفضأ قاطعاً أن يعرف نفسه على قياس أية شخصية سابقة مرصودة في عالم رؤى اليهود: لا المسيا ولا إيليا ولا النبي ولا أي أخر. لأنه يعلم تماماً أنه جاء ليحمل شهادة لمن هو أقوى منه، الذي يأتي بعده وهو لا يعرفه الأن, فإن أردتم أن تعرفوا من أنا، فأنا صوت صارخ! يعد الطريق لقادم. 
«فَاعْتَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ.»
‏يبدو النفي هنا أنه للتأكيد. فالمعمدان عُرف لدى الكثيرين أنه المسيا, والأخطر أن بعضأ من تلاميذه تمسكوا بهذا الإدعاء وكونوا شيعة تمجده باعتباره المسيا.
فسؤال لجنة الفحص وتقصي الحقائق لم يُسأل من فرغ، فهي تواجهه بسؤال حرج للغاية، لأن التلاميذ الذين يتبعونه والشعب الواقف والسامع كان قد أخذ بهيبته وظنوه أنه فعلاً المسيا: 
•	«وإذ كان الشعب ينتظر والجميع يفكرون في قلوبهم عن يوحنا لعله المسيح...» (لو15:3) 
•	«ولما صار يوحنا (المعمدان) يكمل سعيه، جعل يقول: من تظنون أني أنا؟ لست أنا إياه لكن هوذا يأتي بعدي الذي لست مستحقاً أن آحل حذاء قدميه.» (أع25:3) 
‏لهذا أسرع المعمدان ولم يتنكر لحقيقته مؤكداً, والتأكيد هنا بسبب الإشاعات التي ملأت اليهودية وأورشليم, أني لست أنا المسيح. والجملة المنفية هنا ذات تركيب يوناني خاص تزيد معنى التصحيح في ذهن السامع وليس كمجرد رد على سؤال؟ بمعنى: أنا لست أنا المسيح, فالمسيح في وسطكم ولستم تعرفونه! وكأنه يرد على أفكارهم وليس على مجرد سؤالهم. 
وليلاحظ القارىء أن المعمدان استخدم النفي ملى كل الأسئلة، «لست أنا», فهنا «أنا» منفية, تاركاً للمسيح فقط «أنا هو»، أو «أنا القادر على كل شىء». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 مارس 2017)

*21- فَسَأَلُوهُ: «إِذاً مَاذَا؟ إِيلِيَّا أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». «أَلنَّبِيُّ أَنْتَ؟» فَأَجَابَ: «لاَ».
«إِذاً مَاذَا»؟ ​‏
هنا يتضح للغاية حيرة اللجنة التي تفحص وتتحقق, لأنهم جاءوا وهم متأكدون أنه سيعلن أنه المسيا حسب كل ما سمعوه وحسب سلطان التعليم والتوبيخ الذي في فمه، بل وحسب جرأته في إجراء التعميد وأخذ اعترافات الشعب وقبول توبتهم، حتى الفريسيين وا لصدوقيين ورجال الجيش! 
ويلاحظ القارىء أن اللجنة كانت تتوق أن تسمع منه أنه المسيا، لأن الجو الذي ملأ ربوع فلسطين كان جوا ماسيانياً على أعلى درجة, لأنه بدأ بالحقيقة والفعل حسب وعد كل الآنبياء وبالأكثر ملاخي النبي (5:4 ‏)، وحسب لغة الملاك لزكريا الكاهن (لو17:1) أبو المعمدان، بل وحسب نبوة زكريا الكاهن نفسه. فهذه الحوادث سرعان ما طار خبرها ليملأ ربوع أورشليم والبلاد. ولكن لم يكن للمعمدان أي حق في هذا الإدعاء قط، فهو من سبط كهنوتى أما المسيا فهو معروف أنه سيأتي من نسل داود سبط يهوذا. 
‏إذاً ماذا بالأكثر جداً وبحسب الواقع فهوذا المعمدان قد جاء بقوة إيليا وروحه. 
»إيليا أنت؟ فقال لست أنا»: 
‏إذا لم يكن المعمدان هو المسيا، فيلزم أن يكون هو الآتي قبل يوم الرب العظيم حسب نبوة ‏ملاخي. وهنا تعارض واضح أن يقول: «لست أنا». لأن كل الأناجيل الثلا ثة تقول إنه إيليا, ومن فم المسيح: 
*«وإن أردتم أن تقبلوا فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي ، من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع.» (مت14:11) 
* »ولكني أقول لكم إن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا. كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم» (مت12:17) 
وهذا التصريح كرره القديس مرقس في إنجيله (13:9‏). وهذه الإعتمادات كلها قائمة على نبوات واضحة: 
ملاخي 1:3 (450 قبل الميلاد): «ها أنا أرسل ملاكي فيهيىء الطريق أمامى. ويأتي بغتة إل هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تُسرون به، هوذا يأتي، قال رب الجنود». 
‏ملاخى 5:4 «ها أنا أرسل إليكم إيليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب العظيم المخوف، فيرد قلب الآباء على الأبناء وقلب الأبناء على ابائهم، لئلا آتي وأضرب الأرض بلعن»! 
إشعياء 1:40-5 (أدُعى للنبوة حوالى 600 قبل الميلاد): «عزوا عزوا شعبي، يقول إلهكم، طيبوا قلب أورشليم ونادوها بأن جهادها قد كمل، أن إثمها قد عفي عنه... صوت صارخ في البرية أعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلاً لإلهنا. كل وطاء يرتفع، وكل جبل وأكمة ينخفض، ويصير المعوج مستقيماً والعراقيب سهلاً، فيُعلن مجد الرب ويراه كل بشر معاً، لأن فم الرب تكلم». 
‏لقد احتار جميع الشراع لانجيل يوحنا في هذا التعارض، لأن شخصية إيليا مهيأة من كل الوجوه بحسب تقارير الأنبياء في العهد القديم أن تكون هي الشخصية المسيانية الأولى قبل المسيح، فهو رُفع إلى السماء حيا (2مل11:2) باستعداد المجيء, وهو الذي ربط السماء فلم تمطر ثلاث سنوات، ثم هو الذي صلى فهطلت الأمطار؛ إمعانأ في تعريفنا بشخصيته أنه أعطي أن يتعامل مع  الله مباشرة. وملاخي النبي يكشف الستار عن شخصية إيليا أنها معدة ليوم الرب العظيم، لرد القلوب على القلوب أي إعداد طريق الحب الإلهي الذي سينسكب من السماء على كل بشر. 
ولكن نحن لا نرى أي تعارض إذا تمسكنا بأسلوب القديس يوحنا السري, فالسؤال المباشر للمعمدان: «هل هو المسيا»، كان يعني في ذهن اللجنة الفاحصة أن المعمدان هو شخص المسيا، وعلى السؤال كان الرد القاطع: «أنا لست المسيا», ثم يجيء السؤال الثاني على نفس النمط, «هل أئت هو إيلياء»؟ هنا في الحقيقة المعمدان يعلم تمامأ أنه يوحنا المعمدان فقط, هكذا وُلد وهكذا تسمي وهكذا عاش وهكذا دُعي بالروح ليؤدي رسالة الشهادة. أما النبوات التي قالت إن إيليا يأتي فقد أساء فهمها اليهود بأن إيليا سيظهر بالجسد كإيليا «إيليا أنت»؟ طبعاً لا, أنا يوحنا بن زكريا. 
‏ولكن المعمدان كان يعلم بالروح الذي فيه أنه أخذ من الله قوة إيليا وبأس روحه، وقد مارس القوة فى توبيخ معلمي إسرائيل ورؤسائه, ومارس بأس الروح في معاملته لهيرودس. لهذا كان المعمدان يحمل مؤهلات إيليا, ولكن ليس شخصه ولا جسده؛ لذلك لما أعطي الفرصة أن يتكلم إيجابيأ قال: «أنا صوت صارخ في البرية...». وهي نبوة إشعياء النبي عن مجيء عهد المسيا، عهد «عزاء أورشليم». فهو هنا يصرح ويعلن ويشهد أنه القادم لإعداد طريق الرب وأنه وان كان ليس المسيا فهو المتقدم عليه وظيفياً: «يأتي بعدي الذي لست مستحقاً أن أحل سيور حذائه»,  وكأنما يقول صراحة للذي يريد أن يفهم ويؤمن: «نعم أئا الذي قيل عنه إيليا يأتي، ولكني أنا يوحنا». 
‏لأنه في كل شرح للعهدين القديم والجديد معروف أن نبوة ملاخي هي التوضيح الدقتيق لنبوة إشيعاء، أي أن الصوت الصارخ في البرية هو صوت بروح إيليا وقوته!! 
إذن, فإجابة يوحنا وإن كانت بالسلب، فهي حسب أسلوب القديس يوحنا فرصة ليؤمنوا من خلالها, إذا أرادوا, أن هوذا عهد المسيا قد أتى، وهوذا إيليا أمامكم بروحه وقوته، ولكنه لم يسلمهم نفسه ليهزأوا بها, لأنه كمعلمه كان يعرف ما في صدورهم!! لقد أخفى الحقيقة الروحية عن الذين لن يصدقوها وأبقى لهم الجسد! 
‏ثم أليس هذا هو نفس رد المسيح على الثلاثة التلاميذ الآخصاء بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا, بعد أن امضؤا معه ساعة من ساعات أمجاد المجد الآسنى على الجبل المقدس، ورأوا إيليا وموسى في حالة تجلي أيضاً وقد حضرا وتكلما معه، تعبيراً عن التحام العهد القديم بناموسه وأنبيائه بالجديد، وأن بالتجلي والإستقلان يُدرك المسيح على ضوء الناموس والآنبيا، أما التلاميذ فظنوا أن إيليا لا بد وأن يبقى كما راوه ليعد للرب حسب وعد النبوة، وأن موسى سيبقى حتمأ ليشهد للرب؛ لذلك أسرع بطرس وهولا يدري ما يقوله, لأنه يقول بالروح, أن تُصنع ثلاث مظال واحدة للرب وأخرى لموسى والثالثة لإيليا، هكذا كان منظر العهد الجديد منظوراً في مخيلة بطرس. لذلك لما ذهبت السحابة (الحضرة الإلهية) ونظروا المسيح وحده تحسروا. وفيما هم نازلون من الجبل سأله تلاميذه, إن كان إيليا هكذا تركهم واختفى, »فلماذا يقول الكتبة (اللاويون) أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولأ؟» (مت10:17)، فكانت إجابة الرب أن إيليا جاء بالروح والقوة في شخص المعمدان ولم ينتبهوا إليه أو يدركوه لأنهم كانوا يعتقدون أنه سيأتي بشخصه وجسده القديم، لذلك أهانوه وقتلوه، نفس الأمر الذي سيقترفونه بجنونهم معي: «فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتي أولاً ويرد كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم إن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا؛ كذلك ابن الانسان أيضأ سوف يتألم منهم, حينئذ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان.» (مت11:17-13) 
‏««ألنبي أنت؟ فأجاب لا» 
‏ليلاحظ القارىء الإقتضاب التنازل في النفي، الأسلوب الذي استخدمه المعمدان وكأنه نوع من التحدي. وهذا يظهر في اليونانية بوضرح أيضاَ: 
1-	لست أنا, وباليونانية «أنا لست هو» 
2-	لست أنا. 
3-	لا.
‏شخصية «النبي» هذا لم تكن معروفة لا في أذهانهم ولا في أذهان الشعب. وهي ربما تكون الشخصية التي قال عنها الله فى (تث18:18): «أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك وأجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به»، وهي إحدى النبوات التي تصوررشخصية المسيا. 
‏وكان رد المعمدان بالنفي، مع ملاحظة أن كلمة «النبي» جاءت معرفة بـ «أل». فالسؤال لم يرد: «هل أنت نبي»؟ وإلا كان الرد معروفاً مسبقاً، فهو كان محسوباً أنه نبي لدى كل الشعب، والمسيح نفسه أمن على هذا وزاد عليه «وأعظم من نبي». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 مارس 2017)

*22- فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ لِنُعْطِيَ جَوَاباً للَّذِينَ أَرْسَلُونَا؟ مَاذَا تَقُولُ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ؟».
23- قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».​
عجيب هو تعبير إشعياء النبي عن الصابغ السابق يوحنا المعمدان هذا, لقد وضعه قبل أن يجيء بستمائة سنة. فهذا التعبير «صوت صارخ» يخلو من تحقيق الذات بل يفقدها في مسار عملها كالصراخ الذي ما يفتأ إلا ويتلاشى ولا يوجد له وجود. اسمع ما يقوله المعمدان عن نفسه تحقيقاً لهذا الوصف الذي أعطاه إياه إشعياء النبي: «ينبغي أن ذاك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص»!! وكأنما صراخ الشهادة أضيف إلى المسيح لتتلاش قوته من الصارخ الشاهد! 
‏لقد تبارى جميع الإنجيليين ليسجلوا له نبوة إشعياء بأكملها خاصة القديس لوقا, حباً وكرامة, أما هو, المعمدان, فاكتفى لنفسه بجملتين منها. وهل يحتاج أعضاء لجنة الفحص وتقصي الحقائق الموقرون إلى التعريف بما آلت إليه حال البلاد في عهدهم وما يحتاجه هذا الحال من إصلاح ليناسب الملك الآتي؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 مارس 2017)

*24- وَكَانَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ.
25- فَسَأَلُوهُ: «فَمَا بَالُكَ تُعَمِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ لَسْتَ الْمَسِيحَ وَلاَ إِيلِيَّا وَلاَ النَّبِيَّ؟».​
‏المعنى هنا عميق وخبيث جدا، فهو نوع من الإصطياد للادانة. فالتعميد بالنسبة للفكرا ليهودي لا يجوز إلا للأجانب الذين يريدون الإنضمام للشعب المختار, لأن الأمم أنجاسى مناكيد, فكيف يجرؤ هذا الإنسان، الذي هو ليس المسيح وليس إيليا وليس النبي, أن يعمد الأمة المقدمة, والشعب المبارك المختار وكأنه نجس يحتاج إلى التطهير أو غريب عن الله يحتاج إلى التبتي؟ إنها إساءة لقداسة الأمة ولكرامة اليهود والرؤساء والسلطات!! 
‏كذلك كان أخوف ما يخافه الرؤساء أن تكون هذه المعمودية مسيانية الهدف، أي خلاصية من قبل الله، ويجريها إنسان لا يمت للهيئات الكهنتوتية والفريسية، فيكون معناه أنهم قد عٌزلوا. لذلك تركز سؤالهم أخيرا في معنى عماده: «لماذا تُعمد»؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 مارس 2017)

*26- أَجَابَهُمْ يُوحَنَّا: «أَنَا أُعَمِّدُ بِمَاءٍ وَلَكِنْ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ قَائِمٌ الَّذِي لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ.
27- هُوَ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي الَّذِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي الَّذِي لَسْتُ بِمُسْتَحِقٍّ أَنْ أَحُلَّ سُيُورَ حِذَائِهِ».​
‏وكأني بالمعمدان يقول: أنا أعمد بماء ومعموديتي ليست كمعمودية المسيا، فمهما كان مظهرها الجماعي، فهي أيضاً تمهيد أو إظهار لعمل أعظم هو وشيك أن يقوم به صاحبه القائم في وسطكم. فإن كنتم لستم تعرفونه (وهي خطية اليهود المتكررة على مدى الإنجيل كله)، لكني أنا أعرفه وأنا بالنسبة له لست أكثر من عبد يحمل له حذاءه، يخلعه من قدميه: يفك سيوره، وحتى هذا يكون فوق استحقاقي ومقامي. فعملي كوني أعمد ليس أكثر من عمل خادم يمهد لعمل سيده ليظهره. إذن، فمعموديتي وخدمتي ينبغي أن لا تقلقكم. ألم يقل إشعياء تمهيداً لعصر المسيا: «اغتسلوا، تنقوا، اعزلوا شر أفعالكم من أمام عيني، كفوا عن فعل الشر» (إش16:1‏) 
‏ولينتبه القارىء أن المتكلم بهذه الكلمات الإنسحاقية أمام لجنة تقصي الحقائق هو في حقيقته, التي يعرفها المسيح, نبي وأعظم من نبي، ولم يقم من بين مولودي النساء من هو أعظم منه. 
‏فهل ننسى قامة إيليا الذي أرعب قلب ملك، والذي فلق الأردن بردائه، وأغلق السماء بكلمة وفتحها بصلاة؟ ومن جهة قوته حتى من جهة الجسد، دخل سباقاً مح أقوى فرسان إسرائيل في مركبة ملكية فسبق!! 
‏هذا هو روح المعمدان الأن، مضافاً إليه النور الذي انطبع على وجهه لما تطلع في وجه عريس البشرية، والسماء مفتوحة, والروح القدس حال عليه والأب ينادي: «ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت»!! 
‏نحن نمسك القلم عن الإسهاب في دور يوحنا المعمدان في الكرازة وكيف آلهب قلب الشعب من جهة النسك والتقوى ومخافة الله والتوبة عن المعاصي، لأن هذا الدور لم يشأ القديس يوحنا أن يخوض فيه لئلا تختلط الكرازة في الظل مع الكرازة في النور، فالمعمدان عند القديس يوحنا لم يجيء ليكرز بل ليشهد. 
‏لذلك وقف أعضاء اللجنة في حيرة من أمرهم، فقد ذاب قلبهم من هيبة الواقف أمامهم وانسحاق المتكلم في آن واحد، ولعلهم انسحبوا من الكبير إلى الصغير كما فعل المشتكون على تلك الرأة البائسة (يو9:8‏)! 
‏ولا يذكر القديس يوحنا ماذا تم من جهة لجنة الفحص، ولكن الواضح أنها انسحبت دون أي لفت نظر، فلم تجد في المعمدان ما يقلقها، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن المعمدان، وهوكان معروفاً عند الشعب أنه «نبي»، دخل هذا في الإعتبار لدى اللجنة لأن الرؤساء غير الواثقين من كفاءتهم يخافون الشعب دائماً. كما أن الآنبياء وهم دائمأ مرسلون من الله رأسأ لم يكونوا في حاجة أبدأ أن ‏يتملقوا الرؤساء أو الشعب، بل على العكس, كانت رسالتهم توبيخ الرؤساء وايقاظ الشعب. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 مارس 2017)

*28- هَذَا كَانَ فِي بَيْتِ عَبْرَةَ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ حَيْثُ كَانَ يُوحَنَّا يُعَمِّدُ.​
‏أسلوب القديس يوحنا يتميز بهذا الهدوء المفاجىء، فبعد صخب العرض المثير لأسئلة اللجنة المحرجة للمعمدان والتي أثارت القارىء بلا شك، يقطع الحديث فجأة ويذكر جملة عرضية تنهي المنظر وتٌنسي القارىء حرارة المصادمة: 
«بَيْتِ عَبْرَةَ.»
‏واضح من الإسم فعلاً أنها عبر الأردن وكان اسمها «بيت عنيا» في معظم المخطوطات وأهمها. وهذا الإسم بيت عبرة أو عباراه أو بارة مذكور في قض 24:7, ونحن نستفيد من ذكر هذا المكان لأننا نعلم أن المعمدان بدأ كرازته في اليهودية أي على الشاطىء الغربي للأردن: «وفي تلك الأيام جاء يوحنا المعمدان يكرز في برية اليهودية» (مت1:3). ولكن يبدو أنه بدأ العماد عبر الأردن في هذا المكان: «ومضى (يسوع) أيضاً إلى عبر الأردن إلى المكان الذي كان يوحنا يعمد فيه أولآ ومكث هناك.» (يو40:10‏) 
‏وهذا يعطينا توضيحاً أن عملية استجواب المعمدان تمت بعد مدة طويلة من بدء كرازته وحتى بعد بدء ممارستة للتعميد. وفي قوله: «في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه» يشير هنا إلى المسيح، وليس بالضرورة أنه كان واقفاً فعلاً في هذا الوقت ولكن يقصد أنه قائم بينكم. وفي قوله: « لستم تعرفونه»، بالرغم من الصورة المهيبة جداً التي أعطاها له في قوله أنه ليس مستحقاً أن يحل سيور حذائه، يشير المعمدان إلى جهلهم الفاضح بوجود المسيا، سواء عن عمى قلب أو تجاهل، وفي كلتا الحالتين يصرف أنظارهم من شخصه هو ليهتموا بمن يستحق الإهتمام!
‏مكان البشارة:
أولاً: اليهودية (29:1-51) 
ج- الشهادة للمسيح ابن الله: 29:1-34
كان رد فعل حضور اللجنة واستجواب المعمدان وسط الجمح الحاشد, وعودة اللجنة دون اتحاذ أي إجراء، أن زاد حماس الشعب وارتفعت معنويات تلاميذ يوحنا بالنسبة لمعلمهم. ‏ولكن ظهر من الحديث أمر أزهل تلاميذ المعمدان: من هذا الذي لا يستحق معلمهم أن يحل سيور حذائه؟ واضح أن اللهفة والتطلع لمعرفة «الأقوى» قد بلغت ذروتها، ولم يمد خافياً أن المعمدان عمد المسيح ربما دون أن يلاحظ ذلك أحد. 
ولكن بعه إحراج أعضاء اللجنة للمعمدان واضطراره للاعلان عن هذا الرجل الذي أتى بعده وهو «قبله», الذي وإن كان يعمد فهو يعمد لحسابه ليستعلن له وللشعب؛ كان يتحتم أن يعلن عنه بسرعة ليغطي موقفه. لأن من ردود المعمدان يتضح أنه لم يجيء إلا ليعد طريقه, إن كرازة أو تعميداً, فلم يكن الثمعب وحده في لهفة أن يعرف المسيا أو تلاميذ المعمدان أيضاً، بل والمعمدان نفسه كان وهو يمارس تعميده للناس قلقا يشرئب برأسه ويتلفت يميناً ويساراً لعله يراه فيخلي ورديته ويعود من حيث أتى. ولكن هذه المرة ليس على مركبته العتيقة وفرسانه النارية الطائرة!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 مارس 2017)

*29- وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ.​
‏كل الظروف توحي إلينا أن المسيح كان خارجاً للتو من التجربة مع إبليس. لأننا نعلم من الأناجيل الأخرى أنه بعد التجربة دخل الخدمة وبدأ الكرازة، وهنا في هذه الأية واضح أن المسيح جاء عن قصد، إذ أن خدمته حري بها أن تبدأ بشهادة وإعلان، كان هو في غير حاجة إليها، ولكن كان الشعب يحتاجها بكل تأكيد، وكانت لحظة تسليم وتسلم: «ينبغي أن ذاك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص». هذا ليس بلسان المعمدان وحده، بل بلسان جميع الأنبياء والعهد القديم بكل مشتملاته. 
‏ويضيف ذهبي الفم أن مجيء المسيح ثانياً للمعمدان بعد عماده كان خصيماُ ليعلنه ويظهره لإسرائيل: [لأنه لهذا جاء ليعطي يوحنا المعمدان فرصة لكي يعلن رؤيته (رأيه) ثانية أيضأ لأنه بقوله هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم فإنه يمنع كل شك.] 
‏«هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ.». 
‏كانت ومضة إلهامية نطق فيها المعمدان نطقه الخالد «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ.» شهادة من فوق ‏الواقع والزمن لا تعتمد قط على معرفة لا سابقة ولا لاحقة، ولا تستمدها من خلفية ذبائح أو طقوس, كما تاه معظم الشراح, فالمعمدان ليس مشرعاً ولا هو دارس للتشريع، ولا هو جاء ليعيد للشريعة سطوتها المتهالكة ولا مجدها الذاوي. ولكن المعمدان كانت وظيفته تدور حول الخطية، هو يعرفها، ويعرف استحالة غسلها بالماء. كان يعلم أنه يغسل بالماء ولا فائدة ولا قيمة إلا مع الذي سيغسل بالروح القدس، فلما راه كانت الخطية شغله الشاغل الذي ملأ ذهنه، رأه كحمل بلا عيب، بلا خطية! ورآه والروح القدس مستقر على رأسه، ليشير الإشارة الإلهية: أن بهذا يكون العماد، وبهذا يكون الخلاص!! 
‏ولكن أواه, لقد لمح في عينيه الحزينتين صورة الصليب، وبالمنظر المعقول رآه خروفاً قائمأ كأنه مذبوح، فلما هتف المعمدان: «هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» كان ينطق بما يرى! المعمدان رأى ذلك بيقين، ولكنها كانت رؤيا، أما نحن فأخذنا منه أخذأ وذقنا كيف يرفع الخطية!! 
‏وهوذا العالم وقد صار له موضع في السماء وأمام عرش الله يهتف: «.. أمام الخروف ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملوءة بخوراً هي صلوات القديسين وهم يترنمون ترنيمة جديدة. قائلين: مستحق أنت أن تأخذ السفر وتفتح ختومه لأنك ذُبحت واشتريتنا ته بدمك من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وأمة.» (رؤ8:5-9‏) 
والسؤال الذي نلقيه على القارىء: لو لم يجيء الحمل هذا فماذا كان حال العالم اليوم؟ ولكن لا ننسى أن كل ما كان, وكل ما هو كائن من نعم وبركات ومثل عليا أخلاقية وروحية في العالم لن تساوي تماماً ثمن الدم المدفوع. لذلك، فحتماً حتمتً لا يزال أمام العالم بقية من نعم ومجد وسلام أكثر مما كان!!!لأن الدم لا يزال يتدفق من الخروف القائم كأنه مذبوح!! 
‏المعمدان نبي يستمد أقواله بالإلهام من مصادرها العليا دون سبق إعداد أو معرفة، كالرائي في سفر الرؤيا لما رأى المسيح برؤيا الخلاص كخروف قائم كأنه مذبوح، فلا العين رأت خروفاً ولا المسيح تحول إلى ذبيحة منظورة، ولكن هذه كلها يسميها الصوفيون (The Mystics‏) رؤيا «التورية» اي بالنظر المعقول الذي لا يمت للواقع المادي بشيء. 
‏فلما قال المعمدان: هوذا «حمل الله»، لم يكن قد رأى المسيح خملا ولكنه رأى مجمل الفداء كله في لمحة ذهنية خاطفة، ورأى الخلاص شاملاً كافياً للعالم، بل ورأى العالم فيه مفدياً، ورأى الخطية بثقلها الدهري ترتفع من فوق كاهل العالم المحني تحتها هذه الدهور كلها، لتوضع فوق المسيح الحمل، فلا توجد. هذا هو الحمل الذي سأل عنه إسحق عندما لمح السكين والحطب في يد إبراهيم أبيه، وهذا هو الحمل الذي تخيله إبراهيم «الله يرى له الحمل للمحرقة يا ابني» (تك8:22). نعم لقد رآه الله لنفسه قبل الدهور، وأعده بترتيب تسجل في سجلات الملائكة وكل الروحانيين، فباتوا يعدون الأيام لمجيئه ويعدون أنفسهم لظهوره‏. وإن كان في هذاا اليوم قد مر على الأرض ولم يلمحه إلا الحامل لروح إيليا، فالسماء عيدت له بطقس «السجود»، اشتركت فيه كل خوارس الملائكة: ‏« ومتى أدخل البكر إلى العالم يقول: ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله.» (عب6:1‏) 
وإن كان المعمدان الناطق بالروح القدس والناظر بروح إيليا قد لمح «الحمل» وهو رافع خطية العالم، فما ذلك إلا أن الحمل ذاته كان حاملاً على جسده منظر خطايا كل العالم متزاحمة فوقه: «لذلك عند دخوله إلى العالم يقول: ذبيحة وقرباناً لم ترد ولكن هيأت لى جسداً» (عب5:15), فكان هو الذبيحة الحقيقية لذبائح الرموز كلها، والحمل الحقيقي الذي لا ينبغي قط أن نبحث عن اسم له بين حملان الرموز، لأنه توجد حملان كثيرة ذات مناظر حسنة للغاية: حمل إسحق المذبوح تحت يد أبيه (تك10:22)، وحملان موسى المتعددة المناظر والمنافع، وحمل إشعياء المسوق صامتاً إلى الذبح (إش6:53-7)، وحمل إرميا الذي تُعد من ورائه أفكار للهلاك (إر19:11) ، وحمل بطرس الرسول الذي بلا عيب (ابط19:1‏)، وحمل بولس المكني عنه بالفصح الذي ذُبح (اكو7:5)، وحمل سفر الرؤيا القائم كأنه مذبوح وهو الغالب (رؤ6:5‏), حملان حسنة كثيرة ولكن ليست كحمل المعمدان ذي الأسم المهيب العجيب: «حمل الله». اسم يجب الأسماء جميعاً ويجمع في نفسه قوة الذبائح جميعاً ويفوقها تفوقاً، يكملها على الآرض ويبقى هو هو حمل الله الرافع خطية العالم حتى مل ء كل الدهور. 
‏ولا تنس، أيها الباحث المدقق، أن تعريف المسيح بـ «االحمل الرافع خطية العالم» جاء قبل البدء بخدمة الصليب، فهذا التعبير يعتبر أقوى وأكبر نبوة عن الفداء الذي سيتم قبل أن يبدأ بلحظات أو قبل الصليب بثلاث سنوات. 
‏ولكن لو نتذكر الحديث الذي تم بين موسى وإيليا, وإيليا بالذات مع المسيح على مسمع من التلاميذ على جبل التجلي، وهو حديث مأساوي: «واذا رجلان يتكلمان معه هما موسى وايليا اللذان ظهرا بمجد وتكلما عن خروجه الذي كان عتيداً أن يكمله في أورشليم» (لو30:9-31)؛ فهذا هو إيليا يظهرفي مل ء المجد، ولكن كان حديثه وهمه في الخروج العتيد أن يكمله المسيح في أورشليم أي حمله للصليب وخروجه خارج أورشليم ليصلب. ثم علينا أن نتذكر دائمأ أن القديس يوحنا المعمدان كان يحيا ويتحرك بروح إيليا، وبمعنى أكثر شمولية كان المعمدان شخصاً رأوياً يرى ما لا يُرى. 
‏حتماً احتوت رؤية المعمدان الحمل وهو رافع خطية العالم كل مضمون المأساة ولكن دون مفردات، فهل تٌرفع الخطية بلا ثمن؟ وهل توضع الخطية على الحمل دون مساعدة السكين؟ وهل يتحمل حمل واحد خطية العالم كله، إن لم يكن هذا العالم بجملته محمولاً أصلاً على كتفيه، والخطية في العالم هي جرؤه الأثقل حملاً؟؟ 
‏وبقدر ما تتعدد أسماء خطية العالم بقدر ما يمكن أن تتعدد «وظيفة الحمل»، فهو حمل «المحرقة» و«االخطية» و«الإثم», ولأن العالم وقع تحت أسر الخطية أرضاً صار الحمل للعالم «فيصحاً» أيضاً. فمن العبث أن نسأل المعمدان ماذا كان يرى في ذبيحة الحمل؟ هل محرقة؟ أم فصحاً؟ كل ما يعرفه المعمدان عن يقين أنه فك سيور حذائه، وغسله بالماء، وأفرزه من بين الشعب ليكون جاهزاً قبل الرابح عشر(من نيسان) بثلاثة أيام سنين، حسب طقس تقويم الأنبياء، لأن يوم النبي هو بسنة، حسب دانيال. 
‏وليس من الخارج فقط جهزه الصابغ السابق لهذا اليوم, بل وحمله من الداخل كل ذنوب التائبين الذين اعترفوا وتابوا واعتمدوا على يديه: «هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور ليؤمن الكل بواسطته.» (يو7:1) 
‏ولكن أليس أيضاً في اسم «الحملا» الإلهي ما يفصح عن وداعة الله ولطفه وحنانه؟ فهو فوق أنه اسم ذبيح؛ فهو اسم الوداعة القادر على الصفح والغفران حسب غنى لطفه كإله وإمهاله وطول أناته، علماً بأن لطف حمل الله يقتاد إلى التوبة ولا يُحسب للانسان خطية! 
كذلك يلزمنا أن ننتبه إلى الإيجاز الهائل والتركيز الممعن في الإختزال في أسلوب المعمدان في هذه الآية. فهو لم يذكر أنواع الخطايا, بل أوجزها في كلمة «الخطية» كي تحمل المعنى الكلي للخطايا أو «ناموس الخطية الكامل الكائن في أعضائي» حسبه تعبير بولس الرسول (رو23:7). ولكن أيضاً «خطية العالم» لا تزال تحمل أوزاراً أخرى للعالم الثائر على الله، الجاحد لمحبته، الرافض ليده الممدودة طول الدهور. 
‏ولم يذكر المعمدان نوع الذبيحة، بالتال، التي سيؤديها الحمل, ولكنه ركز تركيزاً في قوتها في كلمة: « يرفع» التي تشمل كل معنى الكفارة والغفران بل والصفح, بما ينصت على معنى رفع الأثر أيضاً . 
‏يرفع: الذي يرفع: جاءت في المضارع بمعنى الذي يرفع ويظل يرفع خطية العالم. وهي الكلمة التي استخدمها القديس يوحنا نفسه في رسالته الأولى 5:3 ‏«وتعلمون أن ذاك أظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا وليس فيه خطية». وهذا التعبير «يرفع خطية العالم» هو تعبير عميق وجليل للغاية أخذته الكنيسة كما هو وأدخلته في ليتورجياتها (تسبحة الملائكة في صلاة باكر بالأجبية , والقسمة السرياني) فصار تعبيراً ليتورجياً جليل القدر خاصة عند الغرب، حيث يقولون قبل التناول مباشرة: ( يا حمل الله الرافع خطية العالم، ارحمنا). 
‏ولم يذكر المعمدان أي إنسان أو الشعب الذي يشمله عمل الحمل، بل جمع شمل كل الناس والشعوب معاً في كلمة «العالم» دون أن يحدد ماضياً له أو مستقبلاً، لكي ينضوي تحت لواء عمل الحمل كل إنسان, كان من كان, في كل العالم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 مارس 2017)

*30- هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ يَأْتِي بَعْدِي رَجُلٌ صَارَ قُدَّامِي لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي.
​‏المعمدان يكرر هذا الوصف وكأنه يؤثق بين الواقع الذي مثله والنبوة التي تحدد موقعه «هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيىء الطريق أمامي...» (ملا1:3). ثم يرجع على «الآتي بعده» ليصحح الوضع من جهة الأسبقية في الوجود والكرامة «كان قبلي». 
والحقيقة التي كانت تشغل بال المعمدان هي الدور الذي وفع عليه أن يؤديه، فقد كان صعباً على نفسه للغاية أن يأتي إليه من هو أعظم منه ليعتمد منه، وليس ليعتمد منه فقط، بل ويأتي تائباً نائباً عن الشعب معترفاً بخطايا أمته وهو ليس فيه خطية ولا شبه شر!! «حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل إلى الأردن إلى يوحنا ليعتمد منه ولكن يوحنا منعه قائلاً: أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك وأنت تأتي إلىّ، فأجاب يسوع وقال له: اسمح الآن لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل بر، حينئذ سمح له.» (مت13:3-5)
‏هذا من واقع إنجيل القديس متى، حيث يتضح أن المعمدان كان يعرف المسيح وكان يعرف حتماً كل ما لابس ميلاده الاعجازي، فكان يعرف أنه أفضل منه بالروح. هذا بحسب ما يفهم من مضمون رواية إنجيل القديس متى. لهذا حاول أن يمنعه لكي لا يُخجل تواضعه ويضع يده على من هو أفضل منه. ولكن من رواية إنجيل القديس يوحنا نكمل الصررة أنه بالرغم من أنه كان يعرفه بالجسد، إلا أنه لم يكن يعرف قط أن هذا هو المسيا وأنه هو هو ابن الله. 
‏هذا الاجراء وما لابسه, أي تعميد الرب, لم يأيته على ذكره القديس يوحنا، لأن الوصف بهذا التحديد يجعل معمودية المسيح تُفهم وكأنها دوراً أساسي في عملية الخلاص، والحقيقة التي أبرزها إنجيل يوحنا هي أن عماد المسيح لم يكن الا وسيلة لاستعلان المسيح والتعرف عليه كما سيجيء على لسان المعمدان في الأيات القادمة. 
والتقليد الرسولى والكنسي عامة، بل ومفردات اللاهوت الخلاصي، لا تشير قط أن المسيح اعتمد على يد المعمدان عن الخطاة، أو اعترف بالخطايا عن الخطاة، أوتاب عن الخطاة، بمعنى أن معمودية يوحنا لا تدخل قط في مفردات الخلاص الذي أكمله المسيح عن الخطاة. بل إن من الأمور الثابتة إنجيلياً ولاهوتياً أن عمل المعمدان برمته لا يدخل دائرة التجديد في تأسيس ملكوت الله. 
وفى هذا يقول ذهبى الفم: [في الحقيقة، إن المسيح غير محتاج للمعمودية لا التي كانت له (على يد المعمدان) ولا 
‏معمودية الآخرين الذين (عمدهم المعمدان). بل بالأحرى فإن «المعمودية» ذاتها كانت في حاجة إلى قوة المسيح لأن الشيء الذي كان ينقص الكل هو التقديس النهائي الذي كان يحتاجه كل من يعتمد، ألا وهو الروح القدس الذي أعطاه المسيح لما جاء]. 
‏فالمعمدان لم يُحسب مع التلاميذ لا الاثني عشر ولا السبعين «فقال لهم يسوع: الحق أقول لكم إنكم أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد، متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضاً على اثني عثر كرسياً تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الإثني عشر.» (مت28:19) 
«الحق أقول لكم: لم يقم بين المولودين من النساء أعظم من يوحنا المعمدان، ولكن الآصغر في ملكوت السموات أعظم منه.» (مت11:11) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 مارس 2017)

*31- وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ. لَكِنْ لِيُظْهَرَ لِإِسْرَائِيلَ لِذَلِكَ جِئْتُ أُعَمِّدُ بِالْمَاءِ»​
«وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ»:
‏قد تعني هذه الجملة أنه لم يكن يعرفه «كمسيا»، وربما كان يعرف يسوع كأحد أقربائه. ولو أن الآية في إنجيل القديس لوقا توضح أنه تغرب كل أيام حياته في البرية حتى يوم بدء خدمته: «أما الصبي فكان ينمو ويتقوى بالروح وكان في البراري إلى يوم ظهوره لإسرائيل.» (لو80:1‏) 
«لكن ليظهر (المسيح) لإسرائيل لذلك جئت أعمد بالماء». 
‏والقديس ذهبي الفم يقول إنه صرح بذلك لينفي أن علاقة القرابة به أو الصداقة ذات علاقة بتعميد المسيح. 
‏واضح جداً أن المعمدان تلقى ليس فقط حدود رسالته، أي التعميد بالماء كواسطة للتوبة وختم لها بعد الإعتراف والندم وذلك إعداداً لقلوب الآباء والأبناء قبل مجيء «الرب»؛ بل وأيضاً فإن إجراء التعميد هو بحد ذاته وبصورة أساسية سميكون واسطة لإعلان شخصية المسيا لكل إسرائيل، أي للأمة، حسب الوعد النبوي. وقد أمدنا القديس يوستين الشهيد برواية من فم تريفو اليهودي تعتبر ميراثاً يهودياً مسلمأ فيما يخص ظهور المسيا: 
[أما المسيا عندما يولد، فهو يوجد في مكان ما يبقى مجهولاً، وحتى هو نفسه لا يعرف نفسه (خطأ «ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأ بي»)، ولا تكون له قوة حتى يأتي إيليا ويمسحه (خطأ, يعمده) وبهذا يظهره للجميع...] 
ومن هذا التنبؤ في التراث اليهودي، يتضح أن كل ما يخص مجيء المسيا كانت معرفته قد سرت بين الشعب كإحدى الوسائل الهامة لتسهيل التعرف عليه. 
وفي هذه الأية يكون المعمدان قد رد الرد المقنع لكل من تسوله نفسه أن يرى في عماد المسيح تحت يد المعمدان نوعاً من التكريس أو المسحة كما يخطىء الفكر اليهودي، أو يرى في المعمدان نوعاً من التفوق عل المسيح بأي نوع. ذلك أن علة عماد المسيح، بل علة كل وظيفة المعمدان كمعمد، هي لكي يُظهر «المسيا» لإسرائيل، وليعرف الجميع أن يسوع الذي من ناصرة الجليل هو المسيا الأتي . 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 مارس 2017)

*32- وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ.
33- وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي لِأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً وَمُسْتَقِرّاً عَلَيْهِ فَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.​
‏الأية الاولى على لسان الرسول القديس يوحنا وقد سمعها بأذنيه منه رأساً، لذلك أوردها هنا في البداية تأكيداً لما سيرويه عن لسان المعمدان نفسه. وفي شهادة الرسول يتذكر أنه وصف الروح القدس الذي نزل من السماء واستقر عليه بأنه كان «مثل حمامة»، وهذا هو التقليد الرسولي كما وصفه الإنجيليون الثلاثة. 
‏والذي يلفت أنظارنا هو قول المعمدان: «إني قد رأيت الروح». هنا كلمة «الرؤيا» تأتي بمعنى المشاهدة فوة العادة أي الرؤيا الإيمانية. هنا وهنا فقط تكمن القدرة السرية الموهوبة للمعمدان مسبقاً منذ أن كان في بطن أمه لكشف سر المسيح! وحضور الروح القدس هنا هو الحضرة الإلهية التي من خلاها وهب للمعمدان الرؤية الإيمانية التي بها اكتشف سر المسيح ابن الله. فكانت نعمة «رؤية» الروح  هي التي أوصلته لنعمة رؤية المسيح والإيمان أنه هو ‏المسيا ابن الله. 
‏ويخطىء من يعتبر حلول الروح القدس هو حلول أقنومي أو أن المسيح امتلأ بالروح وقتئذ. فالمسيح هو الكلمة المتجسد ابن الله قبل أن يعتمد كما هو بعد أن اعتمد، واحد مع الأب والروح القدس بالإتحاد، جوهر واحد للآب والابن والروح القدس. 
‏علماً بأن كلمة: «ومستقراًعليه» هي جزء من العلامة أو جزء آخر من الدليل، لكي يتأكد به المعمدان أن من تستقر عليه الحمامة تماماً هو هو يكون. 
‏كذلك لا يقول اللاهوت إن المسيح صار مسيحاً بعد العماد، بل هو المسيح يوم أن حبل به في البطن، فهو ممسوح من الله ملكاً للدهور كلها ورئيس كهنة الخيرات العتيدة لحظة أن قبل الإرسالية، لحظة آن أخلى ذاته ليأخذ شكل العبد ويصير في الهيئة كإنسان وهو الله. 
‏أي أن المسحة التي أخذها على الاردن هي مسحة بدء الخدمة كإشارة من الروح فقط وليست للملء أو الإرسالية، فالإرسالية تمت قبل التجسد، والملء فيه لحظة حبل به في البطن حين قدسه الله وأرسله إل العالم. وللتأكيد نعود فنقول إن الحلول والملء والتقديس والمسح هذه كلها تمت بالتجسد وليس بالعماد. والعماد اظهرها وأعلنها وأطلقها للعمل. 
فالذي تم على الاردن هو عملية التكريس العلني التي هي بمثابة استقلان بدء حياة المسيح المخصصة للصليب؛ انتقل بعدها المسيح من الحياة العادية التي كان يظهر فيها كأنه إنسان عادي, نجار الناصرة, إلى حياة الصليب العلنية حيث يظهر فيها لاهوته بانفتاح السماء وإعلان الآب عن حقيقته المخفية أنه ابنه الحبيب. والروح القدس النازل عليه للتعيين والإشارة كشفت في الحال للمعمدان, بالعين الإيمانية, أنه ابن الله المملوء من الروح القدس والمزمع أن يعمد بالروح القدس. 
‏فهذه المسحة التي تمت بصوت الأب من السماء وحضور الروح القدس والمعمدان كشاهد، كانت هي بدء الإرسالية العملية بصورتها العلنية وبشهادة الشهود في السماء والأرض، لم يأخذ المسيح فيها مؤهلات جديدة للخدمة فهو الكامل وملء الذي يملأ الكل. ولكن هذه المسحة استعلنت علنا بنوته للآب واحتيازه ملء حب الآب وملء الروح القدس, فهي كانت لحظة تنصيب للخدمة وليست إعداداً أو تكميلاً. وهذه اللحظة عينها قال عنها المسيح بعدئذ «من أجلهم أنا أقدس ذاتي». و يلاحظ أنه لم يقل «أقدس جسد»، فالجسد مقدس باتحاد اللاهوت، منذ كان في البطن، تقديساً كلياً وكاملاً لا يحتاج قط إلى تكميل أو تقديس أخر في المعمودية، وإلا أصبنا حقيقة إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت إصابة خطرة وبليغة, ولكن قوله هو: «اقدس ذاتي» وتفيد «أقدس ذاتي بإرادتي»,  بمعنى أكرس حياتي منذ لحظة المسحة للارسالية تكريساً كلياً لحساب الفداء وذبيحة الصليب التي فيها وبها وحدها نتقدس نحن. 
‏من هذا يتضح قوله: «من أجلهم أنا أقدس ذاتي»، أي من أجلهم أخصص حياتي للموت عنهم، ولا تفيد أبداً أنه لم يكن مقدساً قبل أن يحصر حياته العملية في خدمة الصليب وحده، بل كان مقساً بل قدوساً من البطن: «فأجاب الملاك وقال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله» (لو35:1). هذه شهادة الملاك من السماء. لذلك فحياته كلها كانت مقدسة وهو وُلد لحساب الصليب. 
‏ولكننا نعلم من الإنجيل أنه مارس حياته العملية ثلاثين سنة وكان نجاراً في الناصرة، ولكن بعد لحظة المسحة أي التكريس للخدمة في الأردن انحصرت حياته في الصليب. هذا هو بدء «من ‏اجلهم أقدس ذاتي»، وفيها استعلن لاهوته وبنوته للآب، وبالتالي وبالضرورة استعلن ملؤه من الروح القدس لما حل عليه الروح القدس، مشيراً إليه، فكانت مسحة استعلان، فظهر للناس, وخاصة للتلاميذ في هذا الملء، فهو لم يمتلىء من الروح القدس في الاردن بل بالحري استعلن ملؤه من الروح القاص كما استعلنت بنوته للأب تماماً وبالتساوي. فالابن له الروح القدس خاصة ‏كالآب؛ وهو لا بأخذه ‏بل يعطيه. 
‏نفهم من هذا أن قول القديس لوقا في إنجيله: «أما يسوع فرجع من الاردن ممتلئاً من الروح القدس» أنه رجع من الاردن وقد استعلن ملؤه من الروح القدس . لأننا بالمثل لا نستطيع أن نقول أنه رجع من الاردن وهو ابن الله كأنه أخذ البنوة الإلهية في العماد؛ فكما أن المسيح كان ابن الله قبل العماد وبعد العماد، هكذا يتحتم أنه كان ممتلئاً من الروح القدس قبل العماد وبعد العماد. ولا يجوز لاهوتيأ أن يقال أن المسيح امتلأ من الروح القدس مرتين كبطرس أو بولس. 
‏والمعمدان دائماً يكرر «وأنا لم أكن أعرفه» ولكن ليس المعمدان وحسب، بل إن المسيح فعلاً كان مخفياً عن أقرب المقربين إليه: «لأن إخوته أيضاً لم يكونوا يؤمنون به» (يو5:7). فالمسيح باعتباره المسيا الأتي, ابن الله، عُرف لحظة حلول الروح القدس عليه من السماء كإشارة عليا ونداء الصوت من المجد الآسنى: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت» (مت17:3). فهذه لحظة دخوله إلى العالم مخلصاً وفادياً، لحظة الخدمة التي بدأت بالعد التنازلي حتى نقطة الصفرحينما قال: «قد أكمل» ‏(يو30:19‏)، وأسلم الروح على الصليب! 
‏ومرة أخرى يتضح لنا دور المعمدان الرئيسي في استقلان شخص المسيا يسوع المسيح ابن الله، وهذا هو محور الأصحاح الأول في إنجيل القديس يوحنا بل وفي الإنجيل كله. فمن الخطأ الظن أنه بحسب إنجيل القديس يوحنا كان للمعمدان دور ما في الخلاص أو في ملكوت الله، لأن هذا كله هو عمل المسيح وحده. كذلك نفهم أن المعمدان أخذ وعداً إلهياً مباشراً مُسبقاً من مصدر لم يصح به، ولكنه هو هو الله وليس آخر وهو الآب الذي يشهد دائماً للابن، أن في أثناء التعميد فإن الذي يرى الروح نازلاً ومستقراً عليه يكون هو المسيا الآتي: «الذي سيعمد بالروح القدس». 
ولم يشير المعمدان إلى أن المسيح أخذ الروح القدس، ولا المسيح نفسه أشار إلى مثل هذا. 
‏ومرة أخرى نصحح ما جاء في شرح كثير من كتب الشرح ، فإن عماد المسيح واستقرار الروح القدس عليه بهيئة حمامة لم يكن أبداً لتأهيل المسيح للتعميد بالروح القدس أو لنوال الروح القدس أصلاً، وإنما كان لاستعلان المسيح وإظهاره لإسرائيل. 
‏بل ويقول ذهبي الفم إن المعمدان نفسه لم يكن في حاجة شخصية للتعميد أكثر من أنه بواسطة الإغتسال يُعد الآخرين للايمان بالمسيح: [هو(المعمدان) لم يكن، إذن، بحاجة إلى المعمودية (بالماء)، ولا هذا الإغتسال كان له هدف أكثر من أن يعد الآخرين جميعاً لطريق للايمان بالمسيح، لأن المعمدان لم يقل, بالنسبة للعماد, «حتى لكي أُظهر الذين يعتمدون» أو «حتى لكي أخلصهم من خطاياهم»، ولكن قال «لكي أظهره لإسرائيل».] 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 مارس 2017)

*34- وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ الله.​‏
الرواية ها تبلغ قمة استعلانها، فيسوع الذي جاء يكرز ويعمد بالروح القدس بعد المعمدان هو المسيا ابن الله. وهذه الشهادة العملية من فم المعمدان تأتي بعد رؤية عينية إيمانية عالية بسبق إعلاذ روحي، وبإلهام مُسبق، وبعلامة معينة من السماء لا يأتيها الباطل من أي جانب. فهي علامة من صُنع الروح القدس وعمله، وهو روح الحق. ويكون القديس يوحنا قد وضع هنا شهادته التي جاءت في ختام المقدمة في أية (17 و 18) كآخر استعلان «للكلمة» في مقابل شهادة المعمدان العملية كأول استعلان من داخل الإنجيل، أو في الحقيقة في أول الإنجيل على مستوى الكرازة. 
«ابن الله»: 
‏ورد هذا القول المهيب في سفر دانيال: «فأجاب (نبوخذ نصر) وقال ها أنا أنظر أربعة رجال محلولين يمشون في وسط النار وما بهم ضرر، ومنظر الرابه شبيه (بابن الآلهة)» وهذا خطأ في الترجمة والأصل السبعيني عن العبري الأصلي يُقرأ: «ابن الله» (دا25:3). لتد مهد المعمدان لإعلان هذا اللقب أو الوصف «ابن الله»  للمسيا أعظم تمهيد بثلاثة أقوال هامة: 
‏القول الأول: « أنا لست أهلاً أن آحل سيور حذائه». فهذا التعبير لا يصح ولا يحق أن يقال عن إنسان أي إنسان مهما كان! «فهذا هو ابن الله» ليس من فم المعمدان بل من أعماق إيمانه وقلبه. 
أما القول الثاني: ‏إنه «سيعمد بالروح القدس» فهذه كانت الإشارة البليغة أنه «ابن الله». فلم يحدث قط ولن يحدث قط أن عمد إنسان ما بالروح القدس، فمنذ أن ظهر ابن الله حتى هذه الساعة فالذي يعمد بالروح القدس هو ابن الله، وهو بنفسه الذي يعمد عل يد كل من كانت له صلاحية التعميد كاهناً كان أو أسقفاً أو رئيس أساقفة؛ فخادم السر يخدم ، ولكن الذي يعمد بالروح القدس هو المسيح ابن الله بنفسه. فالروح القدس هو الأقنوم المساوي للآب والابن، فلا يعطيه إلا الابن بمشورة الأب. 
‏أما القول الثالث: ‏نوع العلامة التي أعطاها الله للمعمدان لكي يعرف بها هذا الشخص المهيب الإلهي، فهي علامة ليست من بين كل ما في الأرض وما في السمورات من خليقة كانت. فلم تكن العلامة ملاكاً ولا رئيس ملائكة بل العلامة هي «روح الله» نفسه. ولكي تستطيع عينا المعمدان رؤية روح الله الذي لا يُرى جاءه الروح بهيئة حمامة نازلة من السماء من موضع الروح لتربط في وعي المعمدان بين المُشار إليه وبين موطنه الأصلي» ثم وسيلة الإشارة. 
‏المعمدان يعلم تماماً بروحه وفكره وكل كيانه أنه جاء يمهد الطريق لظهور «الله«، لهذا كان في ردوده أمام اللجنة واثقأ في نفسه, أنه في نفسه ليس شيئاً بالمرة أمام ذاك الذي جاء ليعلن عنه. وحينما يقول إنجيل القديس يوحنا إن المعمدان رأى وشهد وقال بالروح إن هذا هو «ابن الله» فهو يقصد الابن الحقيقي للآب الحقيقي، الله الواحد بذاته وجوهره. 
‏وكما قال القديس يوحنا «ونحن رأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب» عن رؤية إيمانية كاشفة أدرك فيها المجد الحال على الكلمة المتجسد الرب يسوع أنه ليس مجداً خلواً من أبوة، إذ رأى المجد مجد آب لابن, ومجد ابن في آب، فكان المجد الحال عليه وفيه، كان ينطق في وعي القديس يوحنا أن هذا هو الحب الأبوي المنسكب على الابن يتلألأ كنور في نور. 
‏هكذا المعمدان رأى هو أيضاً برؤية الإيمان في حضور الروح القدس، والسماء مفتوحة, والروح يشير بإيشارات بليغة, بعضها منظور والآخر ناطق في قلب المعمدان: أن هذا هو الابن الحبيب لآبيه له اسمعوا؛ فكيف لا يسمع ولا ينطق بما رأى وسمع. 
‏إن هذه الومضات الإلهامية كثيرة في الإنجيل, انظروا بطرس الرسول كيف انفتح وعيه فجأة في حضرة المسيح واستقبل إعلاناً نطقه الله الآب نفسه في قلبه, فهتف به لسانه: «أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي»، ففرح به المسيح وأراد أن يشجعه أكثر، فكشف له كيف ومن أين جاءته هذه الشهادة العليا: « فأجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا, إن لحماً ودماً لم يعلن لك ولكن أبي الذي في السموات.» (مت17:16) 
‏نثنائيل التلميذ الجديد الطيب اكتشف في المسيح صفته الجوهرية الإلهية بإلهام، كالبرق, وبمنتهى السرعة والجرأة والثقة، حينها أعطاه المسيح إشارة صغيرة أصابت كبده وفي الصميم: «أجاب نثنائيل وقال له يا معلم أنت ابن الله, أنت ملك إسرائيل.» (يو 49:1) 
مرثا التي اهتمت بأموو كثيرة حباً في المعلم، وهي في سحق حزنها ومرارة نفسها، لما نظرت إلى الرب نظرة عتاب كيف ترك أخاها ليبتلعه الموت وتركها فريسة الآلم بلا رجاء, أعاد إليها الرب النظرة بومضة من إشعاع مجده الذاتي, فرأته كما هو, واستنطقها الإيمان فنطقت. «أتؤمنين بهذا؟ قالت له: نعم يا سيد أنا قد آمنت أنك أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم.» (يو27:11-27)
‏وذلك الأعمى الفصيح أول مُدافع عن المسيح في تاريخ المسيحية والإنجيل، لما وجده المسيح أحبه وأراد أن يسعده بالنور السماوي فعرفه بابن الله؛ فقال له الآعمى البصير من هو ياسيد؟ فقال: الذي يكلمك, ونظر إليه, فنفذت النظرة إلى أعماق وعيه المسيحي. فهتف أؤمن وسجد!! 
‏وفي ذلك يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير عمود الدين: [وكأنما المطوب (يوحنا) الإنجيلي يبدو أنه يقول بكثير من الثقة, مع المعمدان, هذا هو ابن الله الواحد الوحيد بطبعه (جوهر الله) وريث كل ما يخص الآب.  ونحن أيضاً الذين قد تشكلنا أبناء له بالتبي وبواسطته دُعينا بالنعمة إلى كرامة البنوة, لأنه كما أن من الله الآب تُسميت كل أبوة مما في السموات والأرض بكونه أباً بالحقيقة أصلاً ومنذ البدء، هكذا كل بنوة هي أيضاً من «الابن» كونه هو وحده حقاً وأصلاً هو الابن من جوهر ذات الله]. 
د- المعمدان يبدأ يسلم الوديعة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 مارس 2017)

*35- وَفِي الْغَدِ أَيْضاً كَانَ يُوحَنَّا وَاقِفاً هُوَ وَاثْنَانِ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ.
36- فَنَظَرَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ مَاشِياً فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ».
37- فَسَمِعَهُ التِّلْمِيذَانِ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَتَبِعَا يَسُوعَ.​‏
بحسب تقديرات العلماء المدققين يقع هذا الغد الذي يتكلم عنه القديس يوحنا في مستهل الإعتدال الربيعي قبل الفصح الأول للمسيح  أي قبل 14 نيسان (أبريل) بقليل. وهذا الميعاد يشير إليه القديس اكلمندس في عظته الأولى 16:1. كما يلاحظ القارىء أننا هنا في نهاية خدمة المعمدان وفي بداية خدمة الرب، وهذا واقع في «اليهودية» أي في الجنوب، ولم يكن الرب قد انطلق بعد إلى الجليل في «إسرائيل» في الشمال. 
‏وغني عن البيان أن فلسطين تنقسم إلى مملكتين: مملكة اليهودية في الجنوب ومملكة إسرائيل في الشمال، وأن عاصمة اليهودية هي أورشليم وهي عاصمة كل البلاد. لذلك فإن إنجيل يوحنا هو الوحيد الذي يذكر بداية خدمة الرب في اليهودية قبل خدمة الجليل سواء في أول الخدمة أو في نهايتها. لذلك فهو الوحيد الذي يذكر بداية اختيار تلاميذه الأوائل من اليهودية، وهو أيضاً الوحيد الذي يذكر معجزة لعازر التي تمت في اليهودية، كما أنه هو الوحيد الذي يذكر خدمة المسيح في أورشليم (اليهودية) على مدى ثلاثة أعياد للفصح وأعياد أخرى إضافية. وذلك معروف لأن لقديس يوحنا بن زبدي هو أول تلميذ التصق به منذ أول لحظة لخدمة المسيح إذ كان أولاً تلميذاً للمعمدان ثم انتقل إلى تلمذة المسيح. 
«وفي الغد أيضاًا كان يوحنا (المعمدان) واقفاً هو واثنان من تلاميذه». لاحظ أن القديس يوحنا لا يلقي الكلام جزافاً، فهو يذكر بالذات اثنين من تلاميذه دون أن يذكر اسميهما. فأولاً يذكر اثنين لأنه يقدم للقارىء شهادة، وكل شهادة لا تصح إذا لم تكن على يد اثنين «وأيضاً في ناموسكم مكتوب أن شهادة رجلين حق» (يو17:8). أما ثانيأ، فلا يذكر اسميهما لأنه هو واحد منهما ولا يريد أبداً أن يذكر اسمه. أما اسم الثاني فيذكره فيما بعد في الأية 40 «كان أندراوس أخو سمعان بطرس واحداً من الإثنين اللذين سمعا يوحنا وتبعاه (المسيح)». 
‏أما كيف عرفنا أن الأول هو القديس يوحنا بن زبدي فلأنه يقص لنا حادثة انتقلا من تلمذة المعمدان إلى المسيح بدقة لا يمكن أن تكون منقولة من آخر بل هي رواية شاهد عيان. 
‏ولا ينبغي للقارىء أن يرتبك إذا قرأ في الأناجيل الأخرى طريقة أخرى لدعوة التلاميذ؛ أنهما في الحقيقة أنهما دعوتان: الأولى وهي التي اهتم بها القديس يوحنا جداً هي «دعوة للتلمذة» والرفقة مع المسيح، أما الدعوة الثانية فواضح أنها قاطعة ويرافقها أن كل واحد ترك كل شيء حتى بيته وأولاده وتبع المسيح فهي دعوة الرسولية, ومعروف أنه كان للمسيح تلاميذ كثيرون, وكثير منهم من اليهودية ولكن كان له اثنا عشر رسرلاً فقط ، اختارهم من بين تلاميذه، ولكن واحداً منهم سقط . 
«فنظر إلى يسوع ماشياً فقال هوذا محل الله فسمعه التلميذان يتكلم فتبعا يسوع» 
‏التكرار هنا ذو معنى آخر، فذكر«هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» في السابقة (29) كان نطقاً استعلانياً يخص المسيح نفسه والعالم؛ أما هنا «هوذا حمل الله» (36) تفيد التعليم والشهادة لتلميذيه الخصوصيين اللذين كانا معه، فهو كان يكلمهم عن المسيح، وفجأة نظر المسيح ماشيأ فأشار نحوه وكان حديثه «فسمعه التلميذان يتكلم» هو نفس الحديث الذي يكرره دائماً: أنا أعمد بالماء ولكن هذا يعمد بالروح القدس، هذا هو العريس وأنا لست إلا صديقاً للعريس، هذا يبغي أن يزيد وأني أنا أنقص. أي كان حديثاً يتعلق بصميم خدمته وهي إعداد الطريق للرب وارشاد تلاميذه لمن هو أقوى منه، أما هنا فهو يكشف ضمناً عن خلاصهما وفدائهما المُدخر لهما في هذا الحمل الإلهي!! 
‏ولا يفوتنا هنا أن نلقي ضوءاً على عظمة هذا الإنسان المدعو من الله الذي اسمه يوحنا (المعمدان)، إذ ليس من الهين أبداً أن يقول معلم لتلاميذه أن معلماً آخر هو أعظم مني، أو إن هم تركوه ليلتحقوا بمن هو أعظم منه فإنه يبقى فرحاً: «فرحي الآن قد كمل»!!! ولكن كان المعمدان حقاً أعظم من نبي، وكان المسيح حقاً أعظم من المعمدان!!! 
‏وهذا واضح من الآية المقتضبة جداً التي قالها القديس يوحنا: «فسمعه التلميذان يتكلم فتبعا يسوع»، وكأنه يقول: فأطاع التلميذان نصيحة معلمهم وارشاده وللحال تبعا يسوع. وفي هذا القول البسيط تتصور أكبر حركة في التاريخ اليهودي والمسيحي معاً وهى حركة انبثاق الكنيسة الجديدة من جسم الكنيسة العتيقة, كنيسة البرية المتغربة في قفار الأرض. 
‏هذه الحركة الإلهية التدبير والتنفيذ نجح المعمدان في تمريرها من بين يديه كعملاق يحتضن الخيمة العتيقة, خيمة داود، بعمدها الساقطة وسقفها الذي أكله الزمن، ويسلمها لمن يطويها ويغلقها جديدة من جسده، وعُمدها تمس الأرض وسجوفها  السماء بعينها. 
2- شهادة التلاميذ: المسيح يبدأ عمله باختيار تلاميذه وهم يشهدون له. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 مارس 2017)

*38- فَالْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ وَنَظَرَهُمَا يَتْبَعَانِ فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «مَاذَا تَطْلُبَانِ؟» فَقَالاَ: «رَبِّي أَيْنَ تَمْكُثُ؟».​
‏الأية باليونانية تبدأ بـ «لكن», وبهذا يصير تصوير هذه الحركة بادق وأجل مما هي في صورتها العربية. فهي تعني أن المسيح كان ماراً في طريقه وأن التلميذين قررا السير وراءه، فسارا يسرقان الخطى تهيباً ووقاراً, «ولكن» الرب أدرك مقصدهما فأراد أن يفتح أمامهما الباب، إما للحوار أو الدخول، فالتفت إلى الخلف, وهنا توقفت أرجلهما أو أبطأتا اضطراراً، لما نظر إليهما وهما هكذا يسترقان الخطى بحذر وهيبة خلفه, فابتسم ولا شك, قائلاً بترحاب: «عاوزين أيه» ماذا تريدان؟ لم يقل من تريدان، لأنه يعلم مقصدها، ولكنه قصد بسؤاله هذا أن يسهل عليهما الإفصاح عن عزمهما. 
‏وبهذا النطق: «ماذا تطلبان؟» ثم «تعاليا وانظرا» سجل القديس يوحنا أول كلمات نطقها الرب في إنجيله 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 مارس 2017)

*39- فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «تَعَالَيَا وَانْظُرَا». فَأَتَيَا وَنَظَرَا أَيْنَ كَانَ يَمْكُثُ وَمَكَثَا عِنْدَهُ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ. وَكَانَ نَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ الْعَاشِرَةِ.​
«تعالوا وانظروا أعمال الله, إنه رهيب في أعماله نحو بني الإنسان(مز6:66 الترجمة السبعينية) 
ولو أننا وضعنا السؤال مع الجواب: « أين تمكث, تعاليا وانظرا»، لنشأ لدينا معيار عملي للإيمان. فالسؤال موجه من التلميذ الباحث عن الله (أين أنت؟)، والجواب هو دعوة من الله للدخول في الرؤيا (تعال وانظر!) 
‏ولا يخفى عن القارىء أنه بالرغم من أن هذا المعيار للإيمان يبدو غريباً على الأسماع نوعاً ما في هذه الأ يام، ولكنه هو هو المعيار الأبدي منذ البدء والوحيد الذي يعيش عليه أولاد الله في كل العصور حتى اليوم. 
‏الكنيسة لا تزال، بفم يوحنا الرسول وفم جيع التلاميذ الأتقياء الذين طلبوه فوجدوه، ورأوه فعرفوه، تنادي: تعالوا وانظروا. بل المسيح بنفسه لا يقول تعالوا وانظروا فحسب، بل وأيضاً: «جسوني وانظروا»، من يأكلني يحيا بي. واسألوا توما بل اسألوا أصبعه ماذا رأيت وماذا عاينت؟ توما وفع أصبعه على أعمال الله الرهيبة فصرخ: ربي والهي. 
‏الكنيسة زاخرة بأعمال الله الرهيبة. المسيح استودعها كل أعماله المجيدة: «كل مجد ابنة الملك من الداخل، مزينة بأنوام كثرة»، «أعمال مجيدة قد قيلت عنك يا مدينة الله». 
‏وأن تكون «مع المسيح» مثلما اشتهى تلميذا المعمدان أندراوس ويوحنا بل «ومكثا عنده»، فهذه هي شهوة أتقياء الله ، ونقول, وهذا عجب أيضاً, أنها بالمقابل رغبة المسيح الملحة جداً!! 
* «أيها الأب أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتي (ومكثوا معه هنا) يكونوذ معي حيث أكون أنا أيضاً لينظرا مجدي الذي أعطيتني لأنك أحببتي قبل إنشاء العالم.» (يو24:17) 
‏وجواب المسيح: «تعاليا وانظرا»!! هو أن مقصدهما الحقيقي وشهوة قلبهما الصادقة لا يمكن أن تتم لهما إلا «معه» حيث يمكن أن «يرياه» فيعرفاه, فيصير لهما «كل ما يريدان», كل شهوة قلبيهما وأكثر. 
‏وكلمة «تعاليا» تأتي بالفعل المضارع الأمر الذي يفيد المجيء إلى المسيح ليس بصفة عرضية ولكن بصفة مستمرة. ونتيجة ذلك هي «ستنظران» التي تفيد فعلاً رؤيوياً حقيقياً بمعنى: حينما تأتون إلي فإنكم ترونني على حقيقتي ويتم لكم كل شيء. 
‏أما لماذا كان المسيح سخيأ معهما بهذا المعنى؟ فلأنهما قدما مُسبقاً «فعل إيمان» بأن «تبعاه». 
‏ولا بد يا عزيزي القارىء أن فعل الإيمان إذا كان هكذا صادقاً ومتحركاً، أن يتبعه فعل رؤيا. 
«فأتيا ونظرا أين يمكث ومكثا عنده ذلك اليوم وكان نحو الساعة العاشرة». 
‏كان هذا يوماً من أيام ابن الإنسان لم ينسه القديس يوحنا طول حياته، ولن تنساه الكنيسة ما عاشت، فهذا هو أول يوم لها في بيت يسوع الذي عرفته الكنيسة في سرها «باليوطا»  ورقمه لها يوحنا الحبيب حتى تفهم السر لتحتفظ به لأولادها الذين يحفظون السر! 
‏وقصة الإنجيل يا إخوة عجيبة وهي مملوءة أسراراً، سراً في مقابل سر، أو سراً فوق سر! فيوم الكنيسة الأول في حياة الرب قضاه التلاميذ في بيت يسوع كما قيل الأن، وقد كان أن رد المسيح للكنيسة الزيارة في آخر يوم له بأن زار التلاميذ في بيتهم وهم مجتمعون: «ولما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم وهو أول الاسبوع وكانت الأبواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود، جاء يسوع ووقف في الوسط وقال لهم سلام لكم» (يو19:20‏). في يومها الأول كانت الكنيسة في القماط خارجة من اغتسال الماء، وفي يومها الأخير مع الرب قبلت الروح القدس لما نفخه فى التلاميذ فأخذت ملء قامتها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مارس 2017)

*40- كَانَ أَنْدَرَاوُسُ أَخُو سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَاحِداً مِنَ الاِثْنَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ سَمِعَا يُوحَنَّا وَتَبِعَاهُ.
41- هَذَا وَجَدَ أَوَّلاً أَخَاهُ سِمْعَانَ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَسِيَّا» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: الْمَسِيحُ).
42- فَجَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى يَسُوعَ. فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ سِمْعَانُ بْنُ يُونَا. أَنْتَ تُدْعَى صَفَا» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: بُطْرُسُ.​‏
لقد أثمرت زيارة أندراوس للمسي، فلقد تيقن أنه المسيا. وللحال (أول شيء عمله بعد الزيارة) بحث عن أخيه سمعان وأخبره بالخبر المفرح: «قد وجدنا المسيا». ولا ننسى أن أندراوس تتلمذ أولأ على المعمدان النبي الناسك المُرسل من الله لإظهار المسيا والشهادة له، فهو قادر أن يقنع أخاه أنه حقا قد وجد المسيا. 
ويلاحظ أنه يجمع بين نفسه وواحد أخر «قد وجدنا»، هنا يذكرالقديس يوحنا نفسه دون أن يذكر اسمه!! ويعطينا العالم هنجستنبرج شرحاً آخر لكلمة: «هذا وجد أولاً أخاه سمعان»، إذ يرى أن كلمة «أولاً» جاءت لتفيد أن التلميذين أندراوس والآخر (يوحنا) ذهبا ليبحثا كل واحد عن أخيه ليحضره: أندراوس يبحث عن سمعان أخيه, ويوحنا يبحث عن يعقوب أخيه، ولكن أندراوس وجد أولاً أخاه, وهذا الشرح مقبول وقد أخذ به بعض علماء التفسير ويقوم هذا التقسير على أساس أن القديس يوحنا يرفض دائمأ أن يذكر اسمه أو اسم أخيه يعقوب. 
‏«انت تدعى صفا _ بطرس»: 
‏ليس كل التلاميذ أخذوا أسماء جديدة، والله منذ إبراهيم يعطي من يحملهم مسؤليات جسام أسماء جديدة. ويلاحظ أن أن هذه المسئوليات ذات طابع أخروي وتتعلق بالتجديد المزمع أن يكون: فإبراهيم أخذ لأن فيه تتبارك كل الأمم. يعقوب دعي إسرائيل أي الناظر الله وقد وصفه الله «ابني ابكر» كرمز للآتي الذي هو وحده الناظر الله والابن الوحيد. موسى لم يأخذ ولم يُسمح له أن يدخل أرض الميعاد لأنه ارتبط بالناموس، والناموس زمني وعتق وشاخ وأعطى مكانه للنعمة والحق. 
سمعان بطرس أخذ، لأن «على هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي». يوحنا مع أخيه يعقوب أخذا «بوانرجس»  لأن يوحنا دوى صوته بعد البرق (الميسح) دوياً يتساوى عح حجم النور بصورة ليس لها نظير ولا يزال يدوي. 
‏والملاحظ أن في انجيل القديس يوحنا أُعطى الاسم الجديد «سمعان» بعد أن فحصه الرب بنظرة عميقة، حيث لا يذكر في الأناجيل الأخرى إلا باسمه الكامل سمعان المدعو بطرس أو سمعان بطرس دون ذكر كيف ولماذا أُعطي هذا الاسم. ومرة أخرى نقول ان هذا بسبب عدم تعرض الأناجيل الأخرى لخدمة المسيح الاولى في اليهودية. 
‏كذلك من الأمور المفرحة لفكر الباحث أن يجد أن هذه الأسماء التي ظهرت معاً في الآصحاح الأول لإنجيل القديس يوحنا كبداية لحركة التلمذه: القديس أندراوس وبطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب، نجد هذه الأسماء أيضأ معاً وهي نفسها كانت بداية حركة الدعوة للرسولية، بحيث اذا لم ينتبه القارىء إلى ما تم في انجيل القديس يوحنا بالنسبة لدعوة هذه الأسماء للتلمذة، ويقرأ ملابسات دعوة المسيح لهذه الأسماء لتتبعه لخدمة الرسولية, يرتبك ويحس بأنها تخرج عن الواقق المألوف، اذ لما دعاهم المسيح كما هو مدون في إنجيل القديس متى استجابوا فوراً وتركوا الشباك والصيد والعائلة بجملتها وانضموا الى المسيح فجأة وبلا تحفظ. 
‏ولكن الأمر له تمهيد وتعليم وتدريب سابق: «واذ كان يسوع ماشياً عند بحر الجليل أبصر أخوين سمعان الذي »يُقال له بطرس وأندراوس أخاه يلقيان شبكة في البحر فإئهما كانا صيادين. فقال لهما هلما ورائي فأجعلكما صيادي الناس. فللوقت تركا الشباك وتبعاه!! ثم اجتاز من هناك فرأى أخوين آخرين يعقوب بن زبدي ويوحنا أخاه في السفينة مع زبدي أبيهما يصلحان شباكهما فدعاهما، فللوقت تركا السفينة وأباهما وتبعاه» (مت18:4-22) 
‏هذه التلقائية السريعة من جهة هؤلاء الأربعة وتركهم كل شيء واتباعهم الرب نهائيأ, يصعب جداً بل يتعذر فهمها أو قبولها كما هي، ولكن بعد أن قدم لنا القديس يوحنا حركة التلمذة الاولى على مستوى التعارف أولاً ثم الصداقة والالفة الشديدة وتغيير بعض الأسماء والتلمذة، أصبحت دعوة هؤلاء للرسولية بوضعها الحاسم كما جاءت في إنجيل القديس متى مفهومة بل وجديرة بالإعجاب؛ فالقرار كانوا في الحقيقة قد اتحذوه مع أنفسهم لإتباع الرب تماماً ولم يكن ينقصهم إلا لحظة الدعوة التي استقبلوها بحماس حاسم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مارس 2017)

*43- فِي الْغَدِ أَرَادَ يَسُوعُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ فَوَجَدَ فِيلُبُّسَ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «اتْبَعْنِي».
44- وَكَانَ فِيلُبُّسُ مِنْ بَيْتِ صَيْدَا مِنْ مَدِينَةِ أَنْدَرَاوُسَ وَبُطْرُسَ.​
‏من هذه الأية وفي زمانها، انتقل المسيح من خدمة اليهودية التي انحصرت في اختيار بعض تلاميذ له، وربما في بعض أعمال أخرى، إلى خدمة الجليل التي بدأ بها الإنجيليون الثلاثة أناجيلهم . 
‏ يبدو أن ملاقاة فيلبس تمت أيضاً على الضفة الشرقية من الأردن، قبل أن يرتحل المسيح منها متجهاً نحو الشمال. ويلاحظ أن القديس يوحنا يذكر، بعد ذكر الملاقاة مباشرة، أن فيلبس من بيت صيدا من مدينة أندراوس وبطرس، وكأنه يربط بين الملاقاة والدعوة السريعة المقتضبة وبين أندراوس وبطرس. بمعنى أن فيلبس كان رفيقاً للآخترين، وكان يعلم كل شيء عن المسيح، وربما كان قد تم التعارف معه, بل ويرجح العالم وستكوت أن فيلبس كان تلميذاً للمعمدان أيضاً. 
‏ويلاحظ أنه في اللغة اليونانية تجيء كلمة «من» بيت صيدا بحرف (    )، والتي تفيد بلد الإقامة والمعيشة، ثم «من» بحرف (     ) وتفيد مدينة أندراوس وبطرس أي «من كفرناحوم» (مر21:1 و29) وهي مدينة الميلاد. 
‏ويقول التقليد أن فيلبس هو الشخص الذي لما دعاه المسيح اعتذر طالباغً أن يدفن أباه أولاً، فكانت إجابة المسيح: «اتبعني، ودع الموتى يدفنو موتاهم» (مت22:8) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مارس 2017)

* 45- فِيلُبُّسُ وَجَدَ نَثَنَائِيلَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «وَجَدْنَا الَّذِي كَتَبَ عَنْهُ مُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ: يَسُوعَ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ».​
يبدو أن كل من أتته الدعوة واستقبلها بفرح الروح، تحولت فيه إلى بشارة وكرازة.
«ونثناثيل» امم عبري يعني الله أعطى أو «عطية الله» = عطالله. والمقابل اليوناني لها هو الاسم «ثيئوذور» بنفس المعنى = تادرس. وقد عرفه القديس يوحنا في (2:21) أنه من «قانا الجليل» . ومن تسلسل الأيات والإصحاحات حيث وردت «قانا الجليل» مباشرة بعد هذا الكلام في أصحاح 1:2، يُظهر أن فيلبس وجد نثنائيل في قانا نفسها. 
‏أما من هو نثائيل فلم نسمع عنه في الآناجيل الثلاثة مع أنه أصبح رسولاً. بعض العلماء مثل «زاهن» ووستكوت  رأوا أن التصاق اسم فيلبس مع نثنائيل في البداية تحول إلى التصاق فيلبس مع برثلماوس في تعداد الرسل، بالإضافة إلى أن الستة التلاميذ الذين التصقوا بالرب في البداية وأخرهم نثنئيل، ذكروا بعد ذلك معاً واخرهم برثلماوس بدل نثنائيل: «وجعل لسمعان امم بطرس، ويعقوب بن زبدي ويوحنا أخا يعقوب وجعل لهما اسم بوانرجس أي ابني الرعد، وأندراوس، وفيلبس، وبرثلماوس...» (مر16:3-19) 
‏ومن قول فيلبس «وجدنا» بالجمع، يتضح أنه كان ضمن التلاميذ الأوائل الذين تعرفوا على الرب من كلام المعمدان عنه.
«الذي كتب عنه موسى» (تث15:18‏). 
‏كانت الأسفار المقدسة بين أيديهم يفحصونها ليل نهار مع المترقبين خلاص إسرائيل؛ وطالما توقفوا معاً عند إشارات ومضت أمام قلوبهم بالروح عن المسيا الذي يترقبون ظهوره، إذ كان يلهب قلوبهم: «أنا أحب الذين يحبونني والذين يبكرون إلىّ يجدوني» (أم17:8)؛ «لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقونني لأنه هو كتب عني.» يو46:5) 
«يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة». 
‏لقد أبقى القديس يوحنا معرفة فيلبس في حيزها البشري بالنسبة للمسيح كما كانت على لسان فيلبس. ولكن واضح غاية الوضوح أنه تعريف أفضى إلى تعريف آخر في قلب فيلبس لم يسعفه الفكر أن يظهره آنئذ فاستبدل الكلام بالرؤيا «تعال وانظر». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مارس 2017)

*46- فَقَالَ لَهُ نَثَنَائِيلُ: «أَمِنَ النَّاصِرَةِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ؟» قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «تَعَالَ وَانْظُرْ»​
‏كان الذين يترقبون ظهور المسيا، يربطون بين عظمة المسيا وعظمة المدينة التي سيظهر فيها وقدسيتها وأشهر الآنبياء الذين ظهروا فيها، ولكن نثنائيل صُدم لما سمع اسم الناصرة، خاصة وأن اسم الناصرة بالعبرية مأخوذ من اسم فرع الشجرة الغير طبيعي الذي يخرج من أسفل الجزع (أصل) الشجرة ويسمى بالعربي «نسر»، وهو قريب النطق من العبري «نتسير» المأخوذ منه كلمة الناصرة. 
«ويخرج قضيب من جذع (خطأ والصح جذر) يسى، و ينبت غصن (نتسير/ نسر) من أصوله ‏، ويحل عليه روح الرب...» (إش1:11) 
‏فاسم الناصرة خامل في الطبيعة كما هو خامل في الآسفار تماماً. فنثنائيل يتكلم عن وعي ودراية. ولكن ألم يأخذ المسيا شكل العبد «محتقر ومخذول» (إش53:3)؟ وهو على كل دُعى «ناصرياً»، ولكنه وُلد في بيت لحم اليهودية. 
‏أما الذين يقولون إن «الجليل» أيضاً هو خامل الذكر ولم يخرج منه نبي «أجابوا وقالوا له: ألعلك أنت أيضاً من الجليل فتش وانظر إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل» (يو52:7)؛ فهذا غير صحيح وعن غير دراية يتكلمون. فكل من يونان النبي وعزيا النبي وناحوم النبي وربما إيليا النبي أيضاً وأليشع النبي وعاموس النبي كانوا جليليين وكانوا أجلاء. والجليل كانت أرضها مقدسة وسماؤها مفتوحة! أما رد فيلبس العملي فهو: «تعال وانظر»، حسب خبرته الشخصية وما سمعه من كل الذين راوه أنه ليس من رأى كمن سمع, فرؤية المسيح إن كانت عن جد وإخلاص فهي تكفي لكي يترك الإنسان كل شيء ويتبعه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مارس 2017)

*47- وَرَأَى يَسُوعُ نَثَنَائِيلَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ عَنْهُ: «هُوَذَا إِسْرَائِيلِيٌّ حَقّاً لاَ غِشَّ فِيهِ».​
‏ومن هو اسرائيلى غير الحق؟ والذي كان فيه الغش؟ لأن يعقوب الذي تغير اسمه فيما بعد إلى إسرائيل أخذ بركة البكورية بالغش إذ غش أخاه وغش أباه. فقد لبس جلد معزى ليبدو ملمسه خشناً لإسحق أبيه الذي كان قد فقد بصره, ليظهر كأنه عيسو الابن البكر الذي كان أثسعر، وذلك لكي يصلي عليه أبوه ويعطيه البركة الأخيرة، وكأنه ابنه البكر، وهو ليس كذلك. وفعلاً سرق البركة وعاش بها وجازت عليه بالفعل لأن هكذا دعاء الوالدين الأخير يكون نافذاً. 
«فدخل إلى أبيه وقال يا أبي، فقال هأنذا من أنت يا ابني؟ فقال يعقوب لأبيه: أنا عيسو بكرك... فتقدم يعقوب إلى اسحق أبيه فجسه، وقال: الصوت صوت يعقوب ولكن اليدين يدا عيسو (جلد المعزى)... فباركه، وقال: هل أنت هو ابني عيسو؟ فقال: أنا هو.» (تك18:27-24‏) ولكن هذه الحركة لم ترض الرب، وغير اسمه فيما بعد الى إسرائيل, ولكن ظلت هذه الوصمة لاصقة به كل أيام حياته وأولاده من بعده! 
‏والآن نحن بصدد إسرائيل العهد الجديد أشخاصاً وشعباً, أي إسرائيل الحقيقي. فكان لما ظهر نثنائيل أمام المسيح أن رأى فيه شخصية ملتهبة صادقة تطلب البركة عن حق وليس عن غش. فبعين المسيح الفاحصة رأه «إسرائيلي حقا» بمعنى أنه يطلب وجه الله عن حق في بحثه عن شخص المسيا, ورأه أن لا غش فيه بمعنى أنه رأى استقامة نفسه وقلبه كأفضل ما كان عليه إسرائيل لما رأى حلمه والسلم المنصوبة على الأرض ورأسها يمس السماء وملائكة الله صاعدة ونازلة عليها (تك10:28-15). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مارس 2017)

*48- قَالَ لَهُ نَثَنَائِيلُ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ تَعْرِفُنِي؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «قَبْلَ أَنْ دَعَاكَ فِيلُبُّسُ وَأَنْتَ تَحْتَ التِّينَةِ رَأَيْتُكَ».​
‏لقد أُخذ نثنائيل بترحاب المسيح واهتزت أعماقه لما أعطاه علامة كشفت له سرأ من أسرار, لا يعرفه أحد غيره، فأدرك سلطان المسيح على «معرفة ما في الإنسان». وهكذا ليس فقط أثبت المسيح أنه يعرفه بل وأنه رأه فأحس نثنائيل أن ليس شيء ما خفياً عن عينيه، لهذا فإن كان فيلبس يقول له عن يسوع الناصرة أنه المسيا بحسب الناموس والأنبياء فهوقد تيقن بنفسه أنه ابن الله كما قال عنه المعمدان. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مارس 2017)

*49- فَقَالَ نَثَنَائِيلُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ! أَنْتَ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!».​
‏كان إعلان المعمدان الذي هتف به ونادى أن هذا هو ابن الله قد ملأ أسماع الناس وأخذ صداه تردده قلوب الأتقياء الذين يترقبون الخلاص بفارغ الصبر. فلما بدرت من المسيح بادرة صغيرة ألمح فيها لنثنائيل عن شخصه حتى انهمر عليه إحساس الخلاص كالسيل. 
‏فهوذا ابن الله حسب وعد الدهور على لسان المعمدان، وهوذا المُلك يُرد لإسرائيل في ابن الله هذا القادر المقتدر. إنها ومضة إلهامية كشفت له الأطراف المترامية لمُلك المسيا الموعود ولكن بغير وضوح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مارس 2017)

*50- أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «هَلْ آمَنْتَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُكَ تَحْتَ التِّينَةِ؟ سَوْفَ تَرَى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذَا!».​
‏الرؤية التي يقصدها المسيح هنا هي رؤية أمور تختص بالمسيح يدرك منها حقيقة المسيح أكثر أو أعظم مما رأى الآن. لأن دائمأ أبدأ الأمور الأعظم في الإنجيل هي أمور الله, والمقارنة هنا دقيقة وسرية، فهي مقارنة بين مستوى ما رأى المسيح من نثنائيل وهو مختفي تحت التينة, لأن الكلمة اليونانية «تحت»» تشير إلى نوع من الخفية, وما سيراه نثنائيل من المسيح وهو مختفي تحت الجسد!! فالثانية أعظم بلا قياس وهذا ستبرهنه الآية القادمة, ووعد المسيح هذا لنثنائيل هو مرتب على ملاحظة المسيح الاولى لنثنائيل أنه إسرائيلي حقاً لا غش فيه من جهة سعيه للتعرف على الله سعياً يسنده الحق والصدق معاً، كما هو مرتب على سرعة إيمان نثنائيل الملفتة للنظر, وهذا قد أصبح قانوناً في ‏أمور البحث عن الله والسعي المخلص الخالص في معرفته. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مارس 2017)

*51- وَقَالَ لَهُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تَرَوْنَ السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً وَملاَئِكَةَ اللَّهِ يَصْعَدُونَ وَيَنْزِلُونَ عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ»​
«الحق الحق أقول لكم»: ‏هذا الإصطلاح بصورته المزدوجة لا يرد إلا في العهد الجديد ولا يرد إلا في إنجيل يوحنا الذي لا ترد فيه مفردة كما هي في باقي الأناجيل. 
«من الآن»: 
شبه الجملة الزمانية هذه لا نجدها في الأصل اليوناني ولا في التراجم الأخرى. ويقول عنها العالم الكتابي واللغوي «وستكوت» أن أفضل المراجع ذات القيمة العالية لا تأخذ بها؛ لأن ‏وجودها يخل بالمعنى ويغير مفهومه اللاهوتي. 
فإذا أخذنا بها يكون المعنى: أن منذ بدء الخدمة فقط يبدأ ابن الإنسان ليكون الصلة بين الساء والأرض. ولكن الاصح لاهوتيا أن لا نأخذ بها بحسب أكثرية المخطوطات الأصلية التي لا ترد فيها. 
ويكون المعنى أن بتجسد الابن، أي لما الكلمة صار جسداً، صارت العلاقة بين السماء والأرض واردة دائماً في شخص ابن الإنسان. لأن من المقطوع به لاهوتياً أن الابن المتجسد، بسبب كون «الجسد» متحداً اتحاداً كلياً وكاملاً باللاهوت، صار هو الواسطة لدخول الإنسان إلى اللع أى قدس الأقداس. «فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع طريقاً (سلماً) كرسه لنا حديثاً حياً بالحجاب أي جسده...» (عب19:10‏). لذلك أيضاً قال: «أنا هو الطريق.» (يو6:14) 
‏وواضح أن القديس يوحنا يسجل هنا مبدأ لاهوتياً عاماً. كذلك لا يقدمه بصيغة المفرد حسب مجرى الحديث مع نثنائيل بل يطلقه عاماً للجميع «الحق الحق أقول لكم» بهذه الصيغة التوكيدية التي تأتي دائمأ قبل كل مبدأ استعلاني. 
«السماء مفتوحة»: 
السماء المفتوحة راها يعقوب إسرائيل هكذا: «ما هذا إلا بيت الله (على الآرض) وهذا باب ‏السماء (فوق).» (تك17:28)  
‏لم ير السماء مفتوحة إلا إسطفانوس الشماس الشهيد، ورأى فعلاً ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين الله، ومن بعده راها بولس الرسول ورأى وجه يسوع يطل منها بأكثر من الشمس لمعاناً. أما القديس يوحنا فدخل في الرؤيا وعاش فيها يجوس ويسجل مناظرها. 
ولكن القصد من قول المسيح هنا أننا نرى السماء مفتوحة، هو افتتاح مغاليق رحمة الله على الإنسان واستعلان رضى الأب السماوي بسبب تجسد الابن. فالسماء انفتحت بواسطة التجسد لحساب الإنسان. 
وقد عبر المسيح عن ذلك بأجلى وضوح أنه هو «الباب»، وما الباب إلا باب السماء . 
‏أما منظر الملائكة يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الانسان، فهو أنه وان كان قد حدث هذا بصورة ضئيلة جداً سواء عند ميلاده أو عماده أو أثناء الصوم، إلا أنه لم يرها أحد: «وصارت الملائكة تخدمه» (مر13:1‏)؛ كما نجد ذكر الملائكة في القيامة وهي تخدم وتحرس القبر(لو12:20)؛ كما نسمع عنها في القداس الإلهي، في أثنائه وبعد انتهائه: «يا ملاك هذه الصعيدة...» (القداس الإلهي)؛ كما ذكر المسيح نفسه إمكانية إحضاره جيشاً من الملائكة لو أراد: «أتظن أني لا أستطيع الأن أن أطلب إلى أبي ليقدم لى أكثر من اثني عشر جيشاً من الملائكة.» (مت53:26‏) 
‏ولكن المقصود من منظر الملائكة هو الأمجاد والنعم التي رافقت التجسد والتي من أهمها انفتاح بصيرة كل الذين شاهدوا المسيح وشهدوا له ممجداً, والذين خدموا تجسده بانفتاح بصائرهم وأرواحهم, ووعظوا وشرحوا أمجاد تجسده, كما يقول القديس أغسطينوس. ولكن تظل الملائكة عندنا هي هي كما رآها المسيح تمامأ تنزل وتطلع مستندة على كلمته، محتلة بعطايا ومشورات الآب والمسيح لخدمة العتيدين أن يرثوا الخلاص (عب14:2). 
‏أما القصد النهائي من هذا القول بخصوص انفتاح السماء والملائكة تصعد وتنزل على ابن الانسان حيث لم يُذكر السلم, فإن قول المسيح هذا هو عودة بقلوب وأذهان التلاميذ ومن يأتي بعدهم إلى رؤية يعقوب إسرائيل كرأس لشعب الله قديماً، باعتبار أنه وهو رأس الكنيسة شعب الله الجديد جاء ليحقق وعد الله فيها، وقد حققها: «ويتبارك فيك وفي نسلك جميع قبائل الأرض.» (تك12:28-15) 
‏ولم يذكر المسيح السلم الذي رأه يعقوب، وذلك عن قصد لأنه هو السلم, هذا المنصوب على الأرض ورأسه يمس السماء!!«ابن الإنسان» وبالعبرية «بار أنوش» «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يو13:3)، الذي أوصل الأرض بالسماء، وربط السمائيين بالأرضيين، وافتتح بجسده طريقاً صاعداً إلى الآقداس العليا دشنه بدمه يوم الجلجثة، به نصعد وكأننا صرنا بأجنحة، وعليه تنحدر إلينا الملائكة وأرواح الأبرار المكملة في المجد, وعلى أكتافها نعم وبركات مختومة بدم الحمل ورضى الله. 
‏وهكذا تحقق حلم يعقوب, وكل ما كان رؤى عند الأنبياء، صار حقائق نحياها كل يوم. 

أنتهى الأصحاح الأول, وإلى لقاء فى الإصحاح الثانى إن شاءت عناية الله 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 مارس 2017)

*الأصحاح الثاني
معجزة تحويل الماء إلى خمر فى عرس قانا الجليل​
وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ. وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ. وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ». قَالَتْ أُمُّهُ لِلْخُدَّامِ: «مَهْمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ فَافْعَلُوهُ». وَكَانَتْ سِتَّةُ أَجْرَانٍ مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ مَوْضُوعَةً هُنَاكَ حَسَبَ تَطْهِيرِ الْيَهُودِ يَسَعُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِطْرَيْنِ أَوْ ثلاَثَةً. قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «امْلَأُوا الأَجْرَانَ مَاءً». فَمَلَأُوهَا إِلَى فَوْقُ. ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْتَقُوا الآنَ وَقَدِّمُوا إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْمُتَّكَإِ». فَقَدَّمُوا. فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْمَاءَ الْمُتَحَوِّلَ خَمْراً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هِيَ - لَكِنَّ الْخُدَّامَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَدِ اسْتَقَوُا الْمَاءَ عَلِمُوا - دَعَا رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْعَرِيسَ. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ إِنَّمَا يَضَعُ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ أَوَّلاً وَمَتَى سَكِرُوا فَحِينَئِذٍ الدُّونَ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ أَبْقَيْتَ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ إِلَى الآنَ». هَذِهِ بِدَايَةُ الآيَاتِ فَعَلَهَا يَسُوعُ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَأَظْهَرَ مَجْدَهُ فَآمَنَ بِهِ تلاَمِيذُهُ. وَبَعْدَ هَذَا انْحَدَرَ إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ هُوَ وَأُمُّهُ وَإِخْوَتُهُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَقَامُوا هُنَاكَ أَيَّاماً لَيْسَتْ كَثِيرَةً. وَكَانَ فِصْحُ الْيَهُودِ قَرِيباً فَصَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَوَجَدَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ بَقَراً وَغَنَماً وَحَمَاماً وَالصَّيَارِفَ جُلُوساً. فَصَنَعَ سَوْطاً مِنْ حِبَالٍ وَطَرَدَ الْجَمِيعَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ اَلْغَنَمَ وَالْبَقَرَ وَكَبَّ دَرَاهِمَ الصَّيَارِفِ وَقَلَّبَ مَوَائِدَهُمْ. وَقَالَ لِبَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ: «ارْفَعُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ هَهُنَا. لاَ تَجْعَلُوا بَيْتَ أَبِي بَيْتَ تِجَارَةٍ».  فَتَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «غَيْرَةُ بَيْتِكَ أَكَلَتْنِي». فَسَأَلَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «أَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تُرِينَا حَتَّى تَفْعَلَ هَذَا؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ». فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «فِي سِتٍّ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً بُنِيَ هَذَا الْهَيْكَلُ أَفَأَنْتَ فِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ تُقِيمُهُ؟». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ. فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ تَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هَذَا فَآمَنُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَالْكلاَمِ الَّذِي قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ. وَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ فِي عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ آمَنَ كَثِيرُونَ بِاسْمِهِ إِذْ رَأَوُا الآيَاتِ الَّتِي صَنَعَ. لَكِنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَأْتَمِنْهُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعَ.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 مارس 2017)

*الأصحاح الثاني
معجزة تحويل الماء إلى خمر فى عرس قانا الجليل​
وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ. وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ. وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ». قَالَتْ أُمُّهُ لِلْخُدَّامِ: «مَهْمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ فَافْعَلُوهُ». وَكَانَتْ سِتَّةُ أَجْرَانٍ مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ مَوْضُوعَةً هُنَاكَ حَسَبَ تَطْهِيرِ الْيَهُودِ يَسَعُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِطْرَيْنِ أَوْ ثلاَثَةً. قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «امْلَأُوا الأَجْرَانَ مَاءً». فَمَلَأُوهَا إِلَى فَوْقُ. ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْتَقُوا الآنَ وَقَدِّمُوا إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْمُتَّكَإِ». فَقَدَّمُوا. فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْمَاءَ الْمُتَحَوِّلَ خَمْراً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هِيَ - لَكِنَّ الْخُدَّامَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَدِ اسْتَقَوُا الْمَاءَ عَلِمُوا - دَعَا رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْعَرِيسَ. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ إِنَّمَا يَضَعُ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ أَوَّلاً وَمَتَى سَكِرُوا فَحِينَئِذٍ الدُّونَ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ أَبْقَيْتَ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ إِلَى الآنَ». هَذِهِ بِدَايَةُ الآيَاتِ فَعَلَهَا يَسُوعُ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَأَظْهَرَ مَجْدَهُ فَآمَنَ بِهِ تلاَمِيذُهُ. وَبَعْدَ هَذَا انْحَدَرَ إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ هُوَ وَأُمُّهُ وَإِخْوَتُهُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَقَامُوا هُنَاكَ أَيَّاماً لَيْسَتْ كَثِيرَةً. وَكَانَ فِصْحُ الْيَهُودِ قَرِيباً فَصَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَوَجَدَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ بَقَراً وَغَنَماً وَحَمَاماً وَالصَّيَارِفَ جُلُوساً. فَصَنَعَ سَوْطاً مِنْ حِبَالٍ وَطَرَدَ الْجَمِيعَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ اَلْغَنَمَ وَالْبَقَرَ وَكَبَّ دَرَاهِمَ الصَّيَارِفِ وَقَلَّبَ مَوَائِدَهُمْ. وَقَالَ لِبَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ: «ارْفَعُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ هَهُنَا. لاَ تَجْعَلُوا بَيْتَ أَبِي بَيْتَ تِجَارَةٍ».  فَتَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «غَيْرَةُ بَيْتِكَ أَكَلَتْنِي». فَسَأَلَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «أَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تُرِينَا حَتَّى تَفْعَلَ هَذَا؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ». فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «فِي سِتٍّ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً بُنِيَ هَذَا الْهَيْكَلُ أَفَأَنْتَ فِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ تُقِيمُهُ؟». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ. فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ تَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هَذَا فَآمَنُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَالْكلاَمِ الَّذِي قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ. وَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ فِي عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ آمَنَ كَثِيرُونَ بِاسْمِهِ إِذْ رَأَوُا الآيَاتِ الَّتِي صَنَعَ. لَكِنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَأْتَمِنْهُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعَ.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 مارس 2017)

*1-	معجزة تحويل الماء إلى خمر فى عرس قانا الجليل​
من له العروس فهو العريس (يو29:3)
‏القديم: ماء التطهير الناموس. 
‏الجديد: الخمر = الدم والحياة الجديدة 
‏الاستعلان: العريس الحقيقي يقدم دمه المسفوك لإسعاد البشرية. 
لم يكن جزافاً أن يبدأ المسيح ظهوره العلني في «حفلة عرس» ويصنع أول آياته في تحويل «الماء إلى خمر», فهنا يبدأ الخدمة العلنية وانجيل آياته هكذا: 
1- وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ.​
فإذا علمنا أن بدء خدمة المسيح في إنجيل مرقس هكذا: «جاء يسوع إلى ‏الجليل يكرز ببشارة ملكوت الله» (مر14:1), وانجيل القديس متى أيضاً مثله: «من ذلك الزمان ابتدأ يسوع يكرز ويقول توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت الله» (مت17:4). كذلك إذا رجعنا إلى مفهوم ملكوت الله نجده حسب التقليد الإنجيلي الرسولي هكذا: «يشبه ملكوت السموات إنساناً ملكاً صنع عرساً لابنه... » (مت22:2-4)؛ وأيضاً: «يشبه ملكوت السموات عشر عذارى أخذن مصابيحهن وخرجن لاستقبال العريس...» (مت1:25-13)؛ ثم لو دققنا؛ نكتشف أن المسيح نفسه يصور كل فترة وجوده على الأرض في وأولاده وتلاميذه ومحبيه بحفلة عرس ممتدة: «فجاءوا وقالوا لماذا يصوم تلاميذ يوحنا والفريسيين وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون, فقال لهم يسوع هل يستطع بنو العرس أن يصوموا والعريس معهم. مادام العريس معهم لا يستطيعون أن يصوموا. ولكن ستأتي أيام حين يُرفع العريس عنهم فحينئذ يصومون في تلك الأيام.» (مر18:2-20). وهكذا نستطيع أن نأخذ صورة مؤكدة عن ما يبدو عليه المسيح في نظر نفسه. المسيح يرى نفسه عريساً، أينما سار وأينما حل، حتى وهو في حفلة عرس لآخر، عريساً يبدأ يدشن ملكوته! 
‏القديس يوحنا استحال عليه تحقيق الرمز بحرفيته على الواقع بأن يصور المسيح كعريس في عرس قانا الجليل، فاكتفى أن يدعى السيح إلى عرس «الجليل» كعريس حقيقي ولكن غير ظاهر إلآ لأخصائه، ولم يظهر إلا عندما قيل: «ليس لديهم خمر». قد فرغ الفرح من إسرائيل...!!، «ليس لديهم خمر» وماذا يبقى من العرس إذا لم يكن لهم خمر ؟ إنه الرمز الحقيقي لسر الشركة مع الله أو الانفتاح على الملكوت!! والخمر هو التعبير اللاهوتي عن بهجة الخلاص في الأزمنة الماسيانية!! وفي الوعي المسيحي اللاهوتي هو كأس الخلاص بعينه: «اشربوا منها كلكم لأن هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يسُفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا.» (مت27:2-28‏) 
‏ون كان قد حدث فجأة أن فرغ الخمر في عرس قانا الجليل, ولكن عند القديس يوحنا كان هذا أمراً تحتمه النبوات، لأن بهجة الخلاص قد انقطعت بالفعل من العهد القديم. ولم يكتشف أحد أن خمر العرس في عرس الناموس قد انقطع إلا أم يسوع التي أصبحت تحس بوجود الله أينما ذهبت من عدم وجوده. وفي هذا يقول النبي تعبيراً عن أواخر أيام العهد القديم: «اصحوا أيها السكارى, وابكوا وولولوا يا جميع شاربي الخمر على العصير، لأنه أنقطع عن افواهك» (يؤ5:1‏) 
والقديس يوحنا يقدم «الأم» باعتبارها أول من اكتشف أن «ليس لهم خمراً», والخمر تعبير عن سر الشركة مع الله, كما قلنا, ولدلالتها لدى العريسين، ولدى العهدين، أي لدى عريس الناموس لأنه يبدو أنه كان أحد أقربائها، ولدى عريس الملكوت الحقيقي لأنه ابن لها بالحق, تقدمت بملتمسها: «ليس لهم خمر», ومع الطلب نظرة استعطاف من «أم إسرائيل القديم بالتمثيل»  و «أم إسرائيل الجديد باللحم والدم», وكأنها تقول له: اعلن عن وجودك!! فكان أن حول عريس الملكوت ماءهم الذي للتطهير إلى «خمر على طقس عشاء الرب». هكذا شربها تلاميذه وأحباؤه «الذين تبعوه في التجديد». وهكذا وبها أظهر مجده لهم، فانفتحت أعينهم لما شربوا ورأوا هالة مجده, فآمنوا. لقد عرفوه كما عرفه تلميذا عمواس وقت كسر الخبز؛ لأنه في اثنين يستعلن السر، وقت رفع الكأس ووقت كسر الخبز، أينما كان المسيح على عشاء!!، فما بالك والمسيح يضيف إليها لمحة فصحية: «إن ساعتي لم تأت بعد»، ولكن أمه استقدمتها له!! 
لقد ملأت الخمر أجرانهم وفاضت، وفي هذا يقول يوئيل النبي نفسه لما نظر بالروح عودة العريس إلى عروسه: «فتملأ البيادر حنطة وتفيض حياض المعاصر خمراً وزيتاً» (يؤ24:2). أما إشعياء النبي فشعر بالفرح الذي ملأ قلوب الداعين والمدعوين، وعبر عنه من وراء الآزمنة: «وكفرح العريس بالعروس يفرح بك إلهك» (إش5:62‏). أما بنو العرس القديم ففرحوا «بالشراب» البائد لأنهم شربوا منه فوجدوه جيداً؛ وأما بنو الملكوت فأدركوا سر حضور الله فيه, وبالتالي سر الخمر وسر الأية، وآمنوا بالمسيح؛ ولكن ظل سر العريس مكتوماً حتى يوم الصليب، ويوم استعلن كيف فدى العريس عروسته واشتراها بدمه الذي استودع سره في خمر الكرمة الذي يملأ كل أجران العالم. 
1- وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ.​‏نحن في نهاية الرحلة التي بدأها الرب من بيت «عبارا»» عبر الأ ردن على الشاطىء الشرقي، وكان معه في بداية الرحلة التلميذان الجديدان أندراوس ويوحنا اللذان انضم إليهما سمعان بطرس ويعقوب، ثم في بداية المسيرة انضم فيلبس ثم نثنائيل، أربعة باسم يهودي واثنان باسم يوناني، وهذا ليى جزافاً في إنجيل يوحنا. والمسافة طويلة يقدرها العالم وستكوت باختباره الشخصي بحوالي 60 ميلاً، ليبلغ الناصرة أولاً ثم قانا الجليل، وكله من على الضفة الشرقية لنهر الاردن. 
‏اليوم الثالث: ‏العدد هنا يبدأ من الأية 43:1 «وفي الغد أراد يسرع أن يخرج إلى الجليل فوجد فيلبس...»، ولكن كثيرين من الشراح الذين تستهويهم الأعداد وتأويلها يقولون إن اليوم الثالث هو القيامة التي بها استعلن المسيح ذاته. ولأنه هنا في هذه الأية يقص قصة استعلان، فقد صدرها بهذا الرقم للفت الإنتباه. 
عرس في قانا الجليل: ‏العرس عند اليهود يستمر أسبوعاً عل الأقل ويبدأ في المساء. ومعروف في التقاليد اليهودية أنه إذا كانت العروس عذراء يكون زواجها يوم الأربعاء، وإلا يكون زواجها يوم الخميس. «فجمع لابان جميع أهل المكان وصنع وليمة. وكان في المساء (في الظلام) أنه أخذ ليئة (بدل راحيل) ابنته وأتى بها إليه فدخل عليها... وفي الصباح إذا هي ليئة فقال للابان ما هذا الذي صنعت بي أليس براحيل خدمت عندك؟ فلماذا خدعتني. فقال لابان... أكمل أسبوع هذه, فنعطيك تلك أيضاً بالخدمة...» (تك22:29-27) 
‏كذلك في قصة زواج شمشون من المرأة الفلسطينية نقرأ: «ونزل أبواه إلى المرأة فعمل هناك شمشون وليمة لأنه هكذا كان يفعل الفتيان... فقال لهم شمشون لأحاجينكم أحجية فإذا حللتموها لى في سبعة أيام الوليمة...» (قض11:14-12) 
قانا الجليل: «قانا» دائمأ تُذكر باسم «الجليل» للتفريق بينها وبين قانا أخرى كانت في منطقة سوريا. وهى المكان المعروف الآن بـ «خربة» قانا، وهي عل بعد 9 أميال شمال الناصرة. 
‏«أم يسوع»: ‏لم يذكر اسمها القديس يوحنا قط في كل إنجيله وحتى عندها ذكر اسم يوسف (45:1) لم يذكر اسمها، فهذا هو المنهج الفكري والروحي العجيب الذي اختصه هذا الإنجيلي: لا اسمه ولا اسم أسم أمه ولا أسم العذراء مريم. ولكن ليس من الهين على القديس يوحنا أن يذكر «أم يسوع» إلا إذا كان الدور الذي ستقوم به في غاية الأهمية ويحوطه السر من كل جانب. 
وفي نظرنا أن العذراء القديسة مريم في هذه القصة تقف كنبية تتوسط بين عهدين وتتوسط بين عريسين، وتتطلب المستحيل من ابنها فيعطيها! 
‏وواضح من ملابسات القصة أنها لم تكن مدعوة بقدر ما كانت داعية وصاحبة أمر في البيت. فيبدو أن هذا الزواج كان يمت إليها بصلة أكثر من أنها كبيرة، إذ ما أن وصل المسيح إلى البيت بعد الرحلة المضنية إلا ووجد منها الرسالة أنها سبقته إلى العرس، وهي في انتظاره. فاستجاب في الحال، بالرغم من أن الرحلة كانت مضنية للغاية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (31 مارس 2017)

*2- وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ.​
عجيب حقاً أن يُدعى عريس, وهو في أوج عرسه, إلى حفلة عرس. إنها مضادة يمتنع أن تكون جزءاً من إنجيل. واذا قبلها الإنجيل هكذا بمستواها الظاهري هذا، لخرج الإنجيل عن حقيقة مستواه، إذ كيف يتسع درب الصليب لحفلة عرس؟؟ ولولا أن المسيح يعلم ما سينصع هناك لامتنع، بل لأنه كان قد سبق ودبر كيف يُظهر مجده في هذا العرس على أساس الصليب وفي مستواه، لذلك قبل الدعوة, وأصر أن يأخذ تلاميذه أيضاً لأنهم الوجه الآخر من حفلة عرسه الخاصة. أليس هو القائل: «من أجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي» (يو19:17‏) بمعنى أكرس نفسي للصليب ‏من أجلهم؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (31 مارس 2017)

*3- وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ».​
‏هذا هو المحور الذي تدور حوله القصة. وهذا هو السبب الذي اجتذب المسيح إلى العرس، وهذا هو الدور الذي كشفت فيه الأم عن دورها الشفاعي الكبير. 
‏ماذا حدث؟ يقول القائلون وهم على صواب, إن هم أخذوا بمظاهر القصة, أن حضور المسيح وتلاميذه وأحبائه، وهم كثرة، أخل بترتيبات رئيس المتكأ؛ فاستنفذ الموجود من الخمر حتى فرغت فجأة. ولكن إن أخذنا بجوهر الإنجيل وأسلوب القديس يوحنا ومقاصده البعيدة الهدف والرؤيا، فحضور المسيح أيضاً هو الذي كشف رداءة الخمر وأفرغها من مضمونها. فهل يمكن أن يكون على مائدة عشاء الرب خمر غير جيدة؟ أو كأس غير كأس الرب؟ الخمر في حضرة الرب وفي يده هي الرمز الكامل والحقيقي للشركة مع الله. 
‏أليس من أجل ذلك دعته أمه ليصحح «ليس نقص الخمر» ، بل «نقص وجود الله وحضوره»؟
«ليس لهم خمر». 
هذا التعبير مستيكي، اي سرى، بالدرجة الاولى، يعني ليس لهم فرح ولا سرور حقيقي بالله، ‏إن الام العذراء القديسة مريم نذيرة الرب والتي تقدست بالروح القدس نفساً وجسداً وروحاً يستحيل أن تعني إلا هذا، العذراء القديسة التي عرفت أن تقول: «تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي» (لو46:1‏)، تعرف إن كان من خمر الناس تبتهج الروح أم من خمر الله، فحينما قالت «ليس لهم خمر» كان ذلك بمثابة ملتمس عاجل وسري أن يمارس عمله كإله. 
‏والظروف كلها حسب الظاهر كانت مواتية، فخمرهم فعلأ نفدت، والنفوس الحاضرة قلقة وملتهبة شوقاً تريد أن ترى من يسوع عملاً، بعد كل الأخبار المذهلة والمتزاحمة التي ملأت البلاد كلها عما قاله المعمدان وعما شاهده وشهد به، وخاصة حينما أعلن أن المسيح هو العريس وأما هو فصديق العريس! كانت عين العذراء وقلبها على عمل إعجازي مثل ما عمل المسيح تماماً. وكما اشتهت العذراء، عمل المسيح, وزاده, لأن حب العريس أقوى من حب العروس. ولكن عتاب المسيح الوحيد للعذراء الأم أنها عجلت بالصليب!! ونحن لا زلنا في صفها «لم تأت ساعتي بعد»!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أبريل 2017)

*4- قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ».​‏
الإشارة هنا خفية ترمي إلى أن الرب لا يعمل إلا بحسب مشيئة الآب، وأن العمل الذي تطلبه «الام» يدخل في تحديد ساعة الصليب!! والمعنى الأن سهل فهو يقصد أن بدء العمل بأول آية يستعلن شخصه حتماُ؛ وبهذا يكون قد حدد بالضرورة بدء العدد التنازلى للصليب، لأن عمل الرب وهو منصب كله ومحصور في عمل الفداء والخلاص، كان محسوباً عليه من أعدائه، أي ضده. فكأنما الأم بطلبها صنع الآية، وهي الاولى, نبهت وأعطت الأعداء الإشارة للبدء، فحددت دون أن تقصد ساعة الصليب. ولم يكن المسيح يشاء أبداً أن تكون أمه هي التي تقف هكذا على بداية درب الصليب! 
‏أما قوله لأمه: «يا امرأة» فهذا اللقب لا يُفهم على مستوى لغة القديس يوحنا إلا إذا قارناه بما خاطبها به الرب عنما أتت الساعة وهوعلى نهاية درب الصليب! :«يا امرأة هوذا ابنك». وهكذا يشير الرب بلغته السرية التي يجيد القديس يوحنا فهمها وتسجيلها كيف كانت أمه القديسة العذراء مريم تمثل «المرأة» وهي تفتتح وتختم معه, كآدم الثاني, سكة الصليب» وكشريكة أحزان وكمن يجوز في نفسها ميف!! حسب نبوة سمعان الشيخ الجليل. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أبريل 2017)

*5- قَالَتْ أُمُّهُ لِلْخُدَّامِ (= الذياكونيين ): «مَهْمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ فَافْعَلُوهُ».​‏
هي وحدها التي فهمت كل شيء من رد ابنها، الذي احتار فيه كل شارحي الكتاب، فبالرغم من صورته الجافة حسب الظاهر إلا أنها اعتبرته يحمل علامات الرضى والتنفيذ. فأوصت الخدام بطاعة كل ما يقول، وكلمة «الخدام» هنا تأخذ معنى خدمة الطقوس والأسرار، وهي ‏عجيبة حقاً في موضعها؛ فهي تزيد من معنى الوجود السري للمسيح كعريس ومن مستوى الخمر السرائري. 
‏فالكلمة العادية والطبيعية للخدام حسب تحقيق العلماء هي إما (      ) ولكن القديس يوحنا يصر في هذا الموقف، أمام حضرة المسيح ووجود أمه العذراء القديسة مريم وشركة التلاميذ القديسي، أن يختار لخدمة توزيع الخمر الذي يُعتبر وكأنه من يد المسيح، لفظة «الذياكونيين» ليزيد من ترجيح فعل سرائري حادث. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أبريل 2017)

*6- وَكَانَتْ سِتَّةُ أَجْرَانٍ مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ مَوْضُوعَةً هُنَاكَ حَسَبَ تَطْهِيرِ الْيَهُودِ 
يَسَعُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِطْرَيْنِ أَوْ ثلاَثَةً.​
الستة الأجران للتطهير لستة أيام الأسبوع، لأن السابع وهو السبت ليس فيه خروج ولا دخول ولا عمل ما فليس له تطهيرات. وكان كل جرن يخصص ليومه، أما سعتها الكبيرة فلأن التطهيرات كانت قد فاقت عن الحد, فليس اليدان فقط بل والقدمان والأوعية هي التي تتطهر، وقبل وبعد الأكل, حتى الكراسي وشلت الجلوس والأسرة: «لأن الفريسيين وكل اليهود إن لم يغسلوا أيديهم باعتناء لا يأكلون متمسكين بتقليد الشيوخ، ومن السوق إن لم يغتسلوا لا يأكلون، وأشياء أخرى كثيرة تسلموها للتمسك بها من غسل كؤوس (أكواب الماء والخمر) وأباريق وآنية نحاس (الحلل) وأسرة.»»(مر3:7-4‏) 
‏وهذه الآواني الفخارية الكبيرة الحجم لا تزال تستخدم في نفس المناطق المذكورة, ويوجد منها أحجام أكبر في الأديرة إلى الآن. 
مطرين أو ثلاثة: 
‏هذا المقياس يساوي في جملة الأجران الستة حوالي 134 جالونا. علمأ بأن الجالون يساوي 4.54 لتراً 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 أبريل 2017)

*7- قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «امْلَأُوا الأَجْرَانَ مَاءً». فَمَلَأُوهَا إِلَى فَوْقُ.​
‏هنا المسيح يأخذ موقف الذي يُجري السر أو الآية سيان، وكونه يأمر الذياكونيين بملء الأجران ماء فهو يحضر بنفسه كيفية العمل ومادة السر من أخصاء الخدمة. واستجابة الخدام الفورية لملء 134 جالوناً من الماء، أي ما يزيد عن70 صفيحة ماء، أخذ وقتاً وجهداً ليس بقليل, لأن الأجران كلها كانت قد فرغت من الماء بسبب عدد المدعوين الكبير. كل هذا جعل المنظر مثيراً وملفتاً جداً للأنظار، وهذا بحد ذاته تحضير ليس بقليل بالنسبة لأداء المعجزة. 
والملاحظ أن الخدم ملأوا الأجران حتى حافتها العليا. هكذا يصنع المسيح دائماً: فهو«الملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل» (أف23:1). «ومن ملئه نحن جيمعاً أخذنا ونعمة فوق نعمة» (يو16:1‏). وهذا الملء حتى الحافة يمثل في الحقيقة مع الكثرة الهائلة في الكمية المتحولة إلى خمر، مستوى عطية المسيح الروحية: «لأنه ليس بكيل يعطي الله الروح» (يو34:3‏)؛ و«القادر أن يفعل فوة كل شيء أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا» (أف20:3)، يعطي دائماً «بحسب غنى مجده» (أف16:3‏)، وبحسب «غنى المسيح الذي لا يُستقصىى...» (أف8:3‏) 
هذه الصورة الفائضة لعمل النعمة في عطية المسيح هي المعيار المنصوص عنه للعهد الماسياني، أي العهد الجديد، عهد الخلاص، عهد الفيض والملء. 
لذلك لزم هنا، بالدرجة الاولى, مع هذه الكثرة أن ينتزع المسيح من رئيس المتكأ الشهادة بنوع جودة الخمر الذي ينفي عنه صورته المادية المؤدية للخلاعة والسكر, فالكثرة والفيض والملء هنا إنما تعمل لحساب فرح الروح وبهجة حضور الله. الأ مر الذي طلبته العذراء وتمنته أن يكون فكان. والكثرة مع الملء والفيض في هذه الأية توازي تماماً ما حدث في آية الخمس خبزات والسمكتين، والكثرة في صيد السمك الأخير حتى كادت الشباك تتخرق. 
‏أما التمادي في وصف الملء والسعة والأعداد فهي الصفة الملازمة لآيات إنجيل يوحنا، فهدم الهيكل الذي تم بناؤه في 46 سنة يتم في ثلاثة أيام، والأعمى مولود من بطن أمه أعمى، والمشلول 38 سنة في مرضه، والخمس خبزات والسمكتان أشبعت خمسة آلاف رجل ما عدا النساء والأطفال، ولعازر قام بعد أربعة أيام في القبر، فاختيار التمادي هو جزء من اختيار الأية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 أبريل 2017)

*8- ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْتَقُوا الآنَ وَقَدِّمُوا إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْمُتَّكَإِ». فَقَدَّمُوا.​
«الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً» (2كو17:5)​
«استقوا الآن»: هذه الكلمة أحدثت ضجة في عقول الشراح, وأكثرهم العلامة وستكوت, فهي تعني في الأصل اللغوي «اسحبوا». فما كان من هذا العالم والذين تشيعوا له أن ظن أنهم يسحبون من النهر أو البئر أو من مصدر أخر، لأن كلمة «اسحبوا» لا تصلح إلا للرفع بالجردل أو بآنية بحبل من البئر أو خلافه. وقد فات على هؤلاء العلماء المتمدينين أن الأجران الحجرية الكبيرة ذات فوهة واسعة وليس لها أي وسيلة لرفع الماء منها إلا بسحبها بالكوز ذي اليد المعروفة، سواء كان من النحاس وهذا هو غالب الأمر جداً، أو من الفخار، والكلمة (       ) باليونانية هي نفس الكلمة بالعربية الدارجة «ينظل» و «نظل» الماء أي أخذه من مصدر عميق بالكوز أيضاً وليس ‏فيها أي لبس أو إبهام . 
‏رئيس المتكأ: ‏وأيضاً هذه الكلمة لم تُفهم عند علماء الغرب، لأنها عادة شرقية أن يخدم ويضبط الحفلة بأكملها رجل يتبرع بذلك ويكون غالباً من أهل العرس، ويكون مرموق الكرامة، وهو يصنع ذلك تكريماً منه وتنازلاً لأهل العرس. ولذلك تكون له الكرامة الاولى في الحفل، وكلمته تكون نافذة على الجميع. لأن في حفلات العرس عند الشرقيين غالباً ما يخرج الشباب عن حدودهم إما بالتهليل أو بالشرب الكثير أو بالتذمر، وهذا يحتاج إلى قدرة عالية جداً من الضبط. فبحسب الاصول الشرقية, أوعز المسيح للخدم أن يقدموا من الخمر لهذه الشخصية، أي لرئيس المتكأ، ‏فقدموا. 
‏وقد يحدث أن يكون رئيس المتكأ أحد رؤساء الدين الذي يجري طقوس الزواج، وقد يبقى في العرس كمدعو فوق العادة وهنا تكون له كرامة مضاعفة. 
وكان يهم المسيح جداً أن يشرب رئيس المتكأ من الخمر الجديدة، وذلك أولاً: حسب طقس العشاء, فالمسيح هنا اعتبر نفسه رب الأسرة أو العريس الإلهي, وأن كل المدعوين وأهل البيت بمثابة أولاده أو مدعويه. وكان الطقس يحتم أن المسيح يذوق ويعطي لأكبر الموجودين وبعد ذلك يدور الدور حتى الأصغر، وهذا هو طقس العشاء العادي عند اليهود. أما السبب الثاني فلكي ينتزع منه المسيح الشهادة لنوع الخمر الإلهي الذي صنعه المسيح بنفسه أو على الأصح من نفسه. لأن كل أية كان يصنعها المسيح كانت تحتاج إل قوة إلهية تخرج منه. «لما سمعت بيسوع جاءت في الجمع من وراء ومست ثوبه. لأنها قالت إن مسست ولو ثيابه شُفيت. فللوقت جف ينبوع دمها وعلمت في جسمها أنها قد برئت من الداء. فللوقت التفت يسوع بين الجمع شاعرأ في نفسه بالقوة التي خرجت منه وقال من لمس ثيابي...»« (مر27:5-30‏) 
‏كان الخمر الجديد الذي صنعه يسوع يحمل قوة إلهية, فالكرمة الحقيقية تعطي من عصيرها خمراً حقيقياً, هذه القوة ظهرت عند رئيس المتكأ تحت إحساس الجودة ليس إلا، وعند كثيرين ظهرت مُبهجة للغاية كبهجة حضور الله في القلب، وعند التلاميذ فتحت أعينهم وعاينوا حضور الله ومجد المسيح فأمنوا. وهذا شأن كل سر الله حتى اليوم.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 أبريل 2017)

*9- فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْمَاءَ الْمُتَحَوِّلَ خَمْراً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هِيَ - لَكِنَّ الْخُدَّامَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَدِ اسْتَقَوُا الْمَاءَ عَلِمُوا - دَعَا رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْعَرِيسَ.
10- وَقَالَ لَهُ: «كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ إِنَّمَا يَضَعُ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ أَوَّلاً وَمَتَى سَكِرُوا فَحِينَئِذٍ الدُّونَ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ أَبْقَيْتَ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ إِلَى الآنَ».​
‏يلزم أن نستدرك القول إن أجران الماء التي للتطهير إنما موضعها يكون في الفسحة في مدخل البيت وليس داخله. والأجران لم تتحرك من مكانها أثناء صٌنع الآية, فهي ثقيلة جداً بالإضافة إلى أن حجمها يمنع أن تكون داخل البيت, لذلك حينما صنع المسيح آية تحويل الماء إلى خمر، صنعها بعيداً عن أهل العرس والمدعوين الذين في الداخل, لذلك قُدمت لهم الخمر وهم لا يدرون من أين أتت, وهذا أيضأ يضاف إلى أن سر التحول لا يعرف أحد كيف أتى. 
‏والإشارة الروحية أو السرية واضحة أن آية تحويل القديم إلى جديد، أي ماء التطهير إلى خمر عشاء، صُنعت خارج حدود الناموس. وبالرغم من واقعها المنظور والمحسوس إلا أن لا الرئيس المكلف بضبط حدود الناموس ولا العريس, عريس الناموس, كانا على دراية بها أو بصانعها الذي هو «العريس الحقيقي»، ولكن «الخدام» وهم في الناموس الطبقة المترسبة من المجتمع التي تكتسب لقمتها بعرق جبينها، كانوا يعلمون: «فجاء الخدام إلى رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين, فقال هؤلاء لهم لماذا لم تأتوا به؟ أجاب الخدام لم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثل هذا الإنسان» (يو45:7-46)، والإنجيل اهتم بوضعهم كشهود. 
«ومتى سكروا فحينئذ الدون»: ‏الكلام هنا لا يقع على الحاضرين, فلم يسكر أحد بعد، ولكن في حدود المثل الشائع يتكلم هنا رئيس المتكأ. وفي الحقيقة الكلام هنا يرمي إلى أبعاد تغوص في الواقع اليهودي الذي صار حاله كحال «متى سكروا فحينئذ الدون»، وفي هذا يقول إشعياء النبي: «ولكن هؤلاء أيضاً ضلوا بالخمر وتاهوا بالمسكر, الكاهن والنبي ترنحا بالمسكر، ابتلعتهما الخمر، تاها من المسكر، ضلّا في الرؤيا, قلقا في القضاء. فإن جميع الموائد امتلأت قيئاً وقذراً ليس مكان. لمن يعلم معرفة ولمن يفهم تعليماً...» (إش7:28-9‏). نعم فليس, من واقع الحال, أردأ من هذا خمر ولا من هذا حال. 
«أما أنت فقد بقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن»: «الخمر الجيدة»: ‏كلمة «جيدة» هنا التي تُترجم أيضاً في إنجيل يوحنا «حسن» و «صالح». فإذا قرأناها إنجيلياً وبإحساس العهد الجديد وخاصة أعمال المسيح، فهي قريبة ونسيبة لكلمة «الحق»‏. فهي نفس الكلمة المستخدمة في «أنا هو الراعي الصالح»، وهي أيضاً المسخدمة في قوله: «أعمالاً كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عد أبي» (يو32:10). والسؤال هنا: ‏هل يمكن أن نقبل صفة «جيدة» بهذا الوضع والإحساس الإنجيلي على أنها خمر جيدة للمذاق والشرب الجسدي؟ أم أنها خمر لها علاقة جيدة بالكرمة الحقيقية؟ نحن في الواقع نرى أن «الخمر الجيدة» هي المحور الذي تدور حوله الأية، فهي آية تحويل الماء الساذج لغسل الجسد إلى خمر العهد الجديد « الجيدة», أي الروحية، لتفريقها عن الخمر العادية. ولكن بنو العرس صنفان: صنف شرب الخمر الجيدة فانحصرت جودتها عندهم في مذاقها وحسب فأعجبتهم، كما أعجب الذين أكلوا من الخمس خبزات وسعوا وراء المسيح يطلبون المزيد من الخبز البائد؛ أما بنو الملكوت وهم الصنف الذي يرافق العريس الحقيقي, فلما شربوها انفتحت أعينهم  وتجلى العريس في أعينهم وقلوبهم وإيمانهم فعرفوه أنه هو المسيح الحمل ابن الله كما رأه المعمدان. 
‏عرس قانا والكنيسة: ‏الكنيسة منذ ما قبل القرن الرابع وهي تعيد للميلاد والغطاس وعرس قانا الجليل عيداً واحداً متصلاً، وأسمته «عيد الظهور الإلهي», باعتبار أن ما تم في الميلاد بظهور الله في الجسد أي « الكلمة صار جسداً», بشهادة الملائكة هو الذي نظره المعمدان والتلاميذ في الاردن حيث استعلن بشهادة الروح القدس والآب من السماء أنه ابن الله، وأنه هو العريس, والمعمدان صديق العريس رأى وفرح, وهو الذي تم في عرس قانا الجليل حينما أظهر المسيح ذاته أنه ابن الله بتحويل ماء التطهير الذي للناموس إلى خمر العهد الجديد الذي يحمل سر الفداء والخلاص, وسر العريس الحقيقي, بشهادة أم المسيح والتلاميذ. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 أبريل 2017)

*9- فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْمَاءَ الْمُتَحَوِّلَ خَمْراً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هِيَ - لَكِنَّ الْخُدَّامَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَدِ اسْتَقَوُا الْمَاءَ عَلِمُوا - دَعَا رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْعَرِيسَ.
10- وَقَالَ لَهُ: «كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ إِنَّمَا يَضَعُ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ أَوَّلاً وَمَتَى سَكِرُوا فَحِينَئِذٍ الدُّونَ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ أَبْقَيْتَ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ إِلَى الآنَ».​
‏يلزم أن نستدرك القول إن أجران الماء التي للتطهير إنما موضعها يكون في الفسحة في مدخل البيت وليس داخله. والأجران لم تتحرك من مكانها أثناء صٌنع الآية, فهي ثقيلة جداً بالإضافة إلى أن حجمها يمنع أن تكون داخل البيت, لذلك حينما صنع المسيح آية تحويل الماء إلى خمر، صنعها بعيداً عن أهل العرس والمدعوين الذين في الداخل, لذلك قُدمت لهم الخمر وهم لا يدرون من أين أتت, وهذا أيضأ يضاف إلى أن سر التحول لا يعرف أحد كيف أتى. 
‏والإشارة الروحية أو السرية واضحة أن آية تحويل القديم إلى جديد، أي ماء التطهير إلى خمر عشاء، صُنعت خارج حدود الناموس. وبالرغم من واقعها المنظور والمحسوس إلا أن لا الرئيس المكلف بضبط حدود الناموس ولا العريس, عريس الناموس, كانا على دراية بها أو بصانعها الذي هو «العريس الحقيقي»، ولكن «الخدام» وهم في الناموس الطبقة المترسبة من المجتمع التي تكتسب لقمتها بعرق جبينها، كانوا يعلمون: «فجاء الخدام إلى رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين, فقال هؤلاء لهم لماذا لم تأتوا به؟ أجاب الخدام لم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثل هذا الإنسان» (يو45:7-46)، والإنجيل اهتم بوضعهم كشهود. 
«ومتى سكروا فحينئذ الدون»: ‏الكلام هنا لا يقع على الحاضرين, فلم يسكر أحد بعد، ولكن في حدود المثل الشائع يتكلم هنا رئيس المتكأ. وفي الحقيقة الكلام هنا يرمي إلى أبعاد تغوص في الواقع اليهودي الذي صار حاله كحال «متى سكروا فحينئذ الدون»، وفي هذا يقول إشعياء النبي: «ولكن هؤلاء أيضاً ضلوا بالخمر وتاهوا بالمسكر, الكاهن والنبي ترنحا بالمسكر، ابتلعتهما الخمر، تاها من المسكر، ضلّا في الرؤيا, قلقا في القضاء. فإن جميع الموائد امتلأت قيئاً وقذراً ليس مكان. لمن يعلم معرفة ولمن يفهم تعليماً...» (إش7:28-9‏). نعم فليس, من واقع الحال, أردأ من هذا خمر ولا من هذا حال. 
«أما أنت فقد بقيت الخمر الجيدة إلى الآن»: «الخمر الجيدة»: ‏كلمة «جيدة» هنا التي تُترجم أيضاً في إنجيل يوحنا «حسن» و «صالح». فإذا قرأناها إنجيلياً وبإحساس العهد الجديد وخاصة أعمال المسيح، فهي قريبة ونسيبة لكلمة «الحق»‏. فهي نفس الكلمة المستخدمة في «أنا هو الراعي الصالح»، وهي أيضاً المسخدمة في قوله: «أعمالاً كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عد أبي» (يو32:10). والسؤال هنا: ‏هل يمكن أن نقبل صفة «جيدة» بهذا الوضع والإحساس الإنجيلي على أنها خمر جيدة للمذاق والشرب الجسدي؟ أم أنها خمر لها علاقة جيدة بالكرمة الحقيقية؟ نحن في الواقع نرى أن «الخمر الجيدة» هي المحور الذي تدور حوله الأية، فهي آية تحويل الماء الساذج لغسل الجسد إلى خمر العهد الجديد « الجيدة», أي الروحية، لتفريقها عن الخمر العادية. ولكن بنو العرس صنفان: صنف شرب الخمر الجيدة فانحصرت جودتها عندهم في مذاقها وحسب فأعجبتهم، كما أعجب الذين أكلوا من الخمس خبزات وسعوا وراء المسيح يطلبون المزيد من الخبز البائد؛ أما بنو الملكوت وهم الصنف الذي يرافق العريس الحقيقي, فلما شربوها انفتحت أعينهم  وتجلى العريس في أعينهم وقلوبهم وإيمانهم فعرفوه أنه هو المسيح الحمل ابن الله كما رأه المعمدان. 
‏عرس قانا والكنيسة: ‏الكنيسة منذ ما قبل القرن الرابع وهي تعيد للميلاد والغطاس وعرس قانا الجليل عيداً واحداً متصلاً، وأسمته «عيد الظهور الإلهي», باعتبار أن ما تم في الميلاد بظهور الله في الجسد أي « الكلمة صار جسداً», بشهادة الملائكة هو الذي نظره المعمدان والتلاميذ في الاردن حيث استعلن بشهادة الروح القدس والآب من السماء أنه ابن الله، وأنه هو العريس, والمعمدان صديق العريس رأى وفرح, وهو الذي تم في عرس قانا الجليل حينما أظهر المسيح ذاته أنه ابن الله بتحويل ماء التطهير الذي للناموس إلى خمر العهد الجديد الذي يحمل سر الفداء والخلاص, وسر العريس الحقيقي, بشهادة أم المسيح والتلاميذ. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 أبريل 2017)

*11- هَذِهِ بِدَايَةُ الآيَاتِ فَعَلَهَا يَسُوعُ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَأَظْهَرَ مَجْدَهُ فَآمَنَ بِهِ تلاَمِيذُهُ.​
واضح السبب أن هذه هى بداية الآيات التي صنعها يسوع، لأنها آية «استعلان» بالأساس؛ فهي أحد الأعمدة الثلاثة التي تقيم عليها الكنيسة عيد الظهور الإلهي «الإبيفانيا». وهي لا يوجد لها مثيل أو مشابه في معجزات الثلاثة الأناجيل الأخرى. 
وقوله هنا: «أظهر مجده فآمن به تلاميذه» هي في التحقيق الأول والعملي لقول القديس يوحنا في المقمة: «ونحن رأينا مجده»، ولهذا فلا ينبغي أن نأخذ هذه القصة بوجهها البسيط مجرد معجزة في عرس ريفي. 
‏فالقصة في عمقها عكس صورة لـ «وليمة المسيا»» وتأخذ ضوءها الإنجيلي من عشاء عرس الخروف في الرؤيا (7:19-9‏). لم تنحدر القصة في مفرداتها لتعطي لوناً إفخارستياً تتعلق به الكنيسة تتعلق به لتكمل خمس خبزات وليمة المسيا في الجبل: هناك الخبز وهنا الخمر. هكذا استوقفت هذه القصة أفكار قراء الإنجيل من أبائنا الأوائل. وكأنما المسيح ظهر في القصتين كمليصادق يعضد الكنيسة بخبز وخمر إلى أن يأتي الوقت ليكشف عن سرهما فيه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أبريل 2017)

*12- وَبَعْدَ هَذَا انْحَدَرَ إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ هُوَ وَأُمُّهُ وَإِخْوَتُهُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَقَامُوا هُنَاكَ أَيَّاماً لَيْسَتْ كَثِيرَةً.​
‏لا يذكر هنا القديس يوحنا أين كان يعيش المسيح مع أمه وإخوته قبل ذلك، كذلك لم يذكر يوسف خطيب مريم والمحسوب خطأ أنه كان أباه، كذلك لم يذكر أخواته. وهنا لزم التوضيح ليكون القارىء متتبعأ خطوات تنقتل المسيح مع أمه المذكورة هنا. 
أولاً: معروف أنه بعد عودة يوسف ومريم والصبي يسوع من مصر، أن يوسف خاف أن يعود إلى اليهودية (مملكة الجنوب وعاصمتها أورشليم، فذهب إلى الجليل: «وإذ أوحي إليه في حلم، انصرف إلى نواحي الجليل وأتى وسكن في مدية يقال لها ناصرة.» (مت22:2-23) 
‏ثانياً: عاش المسيح في طاعة أبيه وأمه. وفي سن الثانية عشرة وضحت عليه الدعوة والرسالة حينما قال لأمه عندها عاتبته على تركه للرفقة وبقائه في الهيكل في أورشليم عند عودتهم من الفصح: «لماذا فعلت بنا هكذا. هوذا أبوك وأنا كنا نطلبك معذبين. فقال لهما لماذا كنتما تطلبانني, ألم تعلما أنه ينبغي أن أكون في ما لأبي, فلم يفهما الكلام الذي قاله لهما. ثم نزل معهما وجاء إلى الناصرة وكان خاضعاً لهما.» (لو49:2-51)
‏ثالثاً: لما بلغ سن الثلاثين سنة, وكان قد تربى مع يوسف الذي كانت صنعته النجارة (مت55:3 ‏)، وكان المسيح أيضاً قد تعلم مهنة النجارة، واستلم العمل موضع يوسف فكان هو نجار الناصرة. وهذا واضح في قول أهل الناصرة: «أليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم» (مر9:1‏) 
سمع المسيح بظهور المعمدان في اليهودية فانحدر من الجليل, وبالذات من الناصرة، إلى يوحنا: «وفي تلك الأيام جاء يسوع من ناصرة الجليل واعتمد من يوحنا في الاردن.» (مر9:1‏) 
رابعاً: بعد العماد وشهادة يوحنا انطلق المسيح في رحلته من بيت عبارة حيث كان المعمدان يُعمد إلى الجليل, فبلغها في ثلاثة أيام مع تلاميذه الستة كما شرحنا في الأية يو11:2. ولما بلغ الناصرة وجد الدعوة من أمه لحضور عرس قانا الجليل حيث سبقته إل هناك. 
‏وتقول الآية أنه بعد العرس، انحدر المسيح مع أمه وإخوته وتلاميذه إلى كفرناحوم، ولم يذكر يوسف. وبذلك يُحسب أنه كان قد انتقل. كذلك لم تُذكر أخوات المسيح, وهن من أولاد يوسف بالطبع من زواج سابق حسب التقليد, لأنهن كن على ما يظن قد تزوجن. 
‏وتقول الآية أنهم بقوا في كفرناحوم أياماً ليست كثيرة، مما يتضح أنهم رجعوا إلى الناصرة بعد مدة.
خامساً: ويمدنا القديس مرقس بمعلومة واضحة أن المسيح بعد ذلك انتقل والأسرة ما عدا الأخوات انتقالاً نهائياً إلى كفرناحوم: «وترك الناصرة وأتى وسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر» (مت13:4‏), ويُعتقد أن السبب واضح وقد أوضحه القديس مرقس أيضاً: «وخرج من هناك وجاء إلى وطنه (الناصرة) وتبعه تلاميذه. ولما كان السبت, ابتدأ يعلم في المجمع، وكثيرون إذ سمعوا بهتوا قائلين: من أين لهذا هذه, وما هذه الحكمة التي أٌعطيت له حتى تجري على يديه قوات مثل هذه (خارج الناصرة)، أليس هذا هو النجار ابن مريم وأخو يعقوب ويوسي ويهوذا وسمعان (من يوسف من زواج سابق) . آوليست أخواته ههنا عندنا (من يوسف من زواج سابق) . فكانوا يعثرون به. فقال لهم يسوع : ليس نبي بلا كرامة إلا في وطنه وبين أقربائه وفي بيته. ولم يقدر أن يصنع هناك ولا قوة واحدة, غير أنه وضع يديه على مرضى قليلين فشفاهم. وتعجب من عدم إيمانهم.» (مر1:6-6‏)
سادساً: ولو أنه غير معروف كل الأسباب التي جعلته يترك الناصرة ويعيش في كفرناحوم إلا أن أخر جزء من الأية السابقة توحي بأن أهل الناصرة لم يقبلوا الكلمة. 
ولكن لم تكن كفرناحوم أفضل من الناصرة، فبالرغم من أنه خدم هناك كثيراً ولكنه كان غير راضى عن سلوك هذه المدينة جداً: «حِينَئِذٍ ابْتَدَأَ يُوَبِّخُ الْمُدُنَ الَّتِي صُنِعَتْ فِيهَا أَكْثَرُ قُوَّاتِهِ لأَنَّهَا لَمْ تَتُبْ: «وَيْلٌ لَكِ يَا كُورَزِينُ! وَيْلٌ لَكِ يَا بَيْتَ صَيْدَا! لأَنَّهُ لَوْ صُنِعَتْ فِي صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ الْقُوَّاتُ الْمَصْنُوعَةُ فِيكُمَا لَتَابَتَا قَدِيماً فِي الْمُسُوحِ وَالرَّمَادِ. وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ تَكُونُ لَهُمَا حَالَةٌ أَكْثَرُ احْتِمَالاً يَوْمَ الدِّينِ مِمَّا لَكُمَا. وَأَنْتِ يَا كَفْرَنَاحُومَ الْمُرْتَفِعَةَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَتُهْبَطِينَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ. لأَنَّهُ لَوْ صُنِعَتْ فِي سَدُومَ الْقُوَّاتُ الْمَصْنُوعَةُ فِيكِ لَبَقِيَتْ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ. وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ أَرْضَ سَدُومَ تَكُونُ لَهَا حَالَةٌ أَكْثَرُ احْتِمَالاً يَوْمَ الدِّينِ مِمَّا لَكِ». (مت:20:11-24)
ويبدو أن ذلك كان في أواخر خدمته هناك. ومن الأمور الجديرة بالإنتباه أن العذراء مريم بعد هذه الأية لا تُذكر في إنجيل يوحنا إلا بعد الصليب. 
كذلك من الأمور الجديرة أيضأ بالإنتباه، أن الثلاثة أناجيل الاولى اقتصرت تقريباً على خدمة المسيح في الجليل وجعلت كفرناحوم مركز خدمته، ولكن القديس يوحنا يعرض في إنجيله تقليداً رسولياً غاية في الأهية يسبق تقليد الثلاثة أناجيل وهو خدمة المسيح المركزة في أورشليم وما حواليها قبل خدمة الجليل وبعدها أيضاً. ولو أنه قدم آية عرس قانا الجليل في بدء خدمة المسيح ليوضح أنه ليس خافياً عليه خدمته في الجليل: «وكان يسوع يتردد بعد هذا في الجليل لأنه لم يرد أن يتردد في اليهودية لأن اليهود كانوا يطلبون أن يقتلوه» (يو1:7)، إلا أنه ركز معظم تعاليمه العميقة واللاهوتية الخطيرة في أورشليم وداخل الهيكل، وفي محاجاته ليس مح فلاحي الجليل وصياديه ولكن مع الفريسيين والناموسيين، المالكين لناصية المعرفة والتوراة بكل دقة، ومع رؤساء الكهنة داخل رواق سليمان في عقر دارهم. لقد واجه السامريين بالحقيقة التي يعتز بها كل الإعتزاز أن «الخلاص هو من اليهود» (يو22:4)، فإلى اليهود وجه أقوى تعاليمه وأقوى آياته وأقوى حججه، لأنه جاء ليسلم العالم, من فوق رؤوسهم, سر الخلاص، وقد استلمه العالم وهو وديعة الكنيسة الأن. صحيح أن تلاميذه جعلهم من الجليل، ولكن استودعهم سر الملكوت السماوي، سر الله، ملء اللاهوت. لأن عجرفة المتمسكين بالناموس حجزت عنهم الإختيار والتبني. 
‏ولا ننس أن الجليل اسمه «جليل الأمم»، صحيح أنه كان عزيزاً عليه، ولكن كان الجليل يرزح تحت الجهل والأمية؛ والمسيح جاء وخلفيته الأسفار المقدسة بكل ثقلها في المعرفة والحكمة العالية؛ جاء وخلفيته الناموس بأحكامه الجافة والمبتورة ويحتاج إلى قلوب متفتحة لتقبل التعديل: «قيل (لكم في القديم) وأما أنا فأقول لكم»!! (مت21:5 و27 و31 و38 و43‏) جاء؛ وخلفيته الأعياد اليهودية التي تحتاج إلى تفسير واستعلان للغامض فيها: في عيد المظال لما ملأوا جرة الماء ليكسروها على المذبح تذكاراً للصخرة في البرية، نادى وقال: «إن عطشى أحد فليقبل إلي» (يو37:7)! فلولا هذا العيد ما استلمنا تعليم الماء الحي؛ وفي عيد التجديد لما أوقدوا المنارات الذهبية لتضيء الهيكل وكل أورشليم، وقف ونادى: «أنا هو نور العالم». فلولا هذا العيد ما استلمنا النور الحقيقي. هذا كله كان يحتاج إلى أورشليم والهيكل ومحاجاة العلماء وليس الجليل والناصرة وكفرناحوم؛ وفي عيد الفصح دخل وطرد الذبائح كلها، ليلتفتوا له أنه هو الذبيحة الحقيقية الوحيدة، فلم يلتفتوا. وفي الفصح الأخير ذبحوه فعلاً دون أن يدروا ليستعلن لنا وليصير هو فصحنا. 
‏والعجيب أن الأناجيل الأخرى رأت أن الناصرة وطنه» كجليلي (مت54:3 ومر1:6و4‏). أما إنجيل يوحنا فقال عن أورشليم أنها «وطنه» (يو44:4‏) كيهودي بالدرجة الاولى. وهذا عندما كان عائداً من أورشليم عبر الناصرة متجهأ إل الجليل! وهكذا تركزت نظرة الأناجيل الثلاثة على أعمال المسيح بحسب البيئة التي عاشوا فيها حيث عاشروه في بيوتهم وشوارعهم. في الوقت الذي تركزت نظرة إنجيل القديس يوحنا على أعمال المسيح على مستوى يهوديته وإرساليته من الآب، واستعلانه، والنبوات التي تحف به من يمين ومن شمال، ورؤية العالم له، وانتظار الأجيال المتعطشة للاهوت!! ولكن إذا جمعنا الثلاثة أناجيل مع الإنجيل الرابع ظهر لنا أكثر «مسيح العالم كله». 
مكان البشارة: ثالثاً في اليهودية: (13:2 – 36:3)
أعمال المسيح الاولى في اليهودية: كان لابد أن يبدأ المسيح خدمته وأعماله في اليهودية، وخاصة أورشليم. ‏فجميع النبوات أرسلت أضواءها في كل العمور وعلى فم جيع الأنبياء وسلطتها عل اليهودية وعلى أورشليم المدينة المقدسة. فإشعياء النبي يؤكد من أين ينثبق العهد وإلى من تُرسل كلمة الله أولاً: ‏«لأنه من صهيون تخرج الشريعة ومن أورشليم كلمة الرب.» (إش3:2(
ويكرر بلا هوادة أن يهوذا وأورشليم هما المحطة الاولى لعمل الخلاص المُعد: 
* «الامور التي راها إشعياء بن أموس من جهة يهوذا وأورشليم.» (إش1:2) 
* «هوذا السيد رب النجود ينزع من أورشليم ومن يهوذا السند والركن» (إش1:3)
* «الرب يدخل في المحاكمة مع شيوخ شعبه ورؤسائهم.» (إش14:3) 
*«ويكون الذى يبقى في صهيون  والذي يُترك في أورشليم يُسمى قدوساً, كل من كُتب للحياة في أورشليم.» (إش3:4)
* «إذا غسل السيد قذر بنات صهيون ونقى دم أورشليم من وسطها بروح القضاء وروح الإحراق» (إش4:4‏) 
* «والأن يا سكان أورشليم ورجال يهوذا احكموا بيني وبين كرمي.»(إش3:5‏)
* «ويأتي الفادي إلى صهيون وإلى التائبين عن المعصية في يعقوب.» (إش20:59) 
‏وهكذا يستمر إشعياء في سفره على مدى 66 أصحاحاً يوضح بالروح أين ينبغي أن يكون العمل وماذا سيكون. وكذلك من بعده جميع الأنبياء: 
‏عاموس 2:1 «الرب يزمجر من صهيون ويعطي صوته من أورشليم». 
‏يوئيل 16:2 «الرب من صهيون يزمجر ومن أورشليم يعطي صوته فترتجف السماء والأرض». 
‏إرميا 30:25 «الرب من العلا يزمجر ومن مسكن قدسه (الهيكل) يطلق صوته». 
ولكن أيضاً لا تغيب «الجليل» عن روح النبوة فقد سلطها إشعياء أيضاً على كل المناطق التي خدم فيها الرب: 
* «ولكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق. كما أهان الزمان الأول أرض زبولون وأرض نفتالي يُكرم الأخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الأمم الشعب السالك في الظلمة أبصر نورأ عظيماً، الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور.» (إش1:9-2) 
‏لذلك كان من الأمور المتيقنة لدى المنتظرين الفداء لإسرائيل أن يظهر المسيا في أورشليم وفي اليهودية أول ما يظهر. وهو بالفعل ظهر أولاً في اليهودية على نهر الاردن مع السابق الصابغ، واستعلن أنه ابن الله وحمل الله الذي جاء ليرفع خطية العالم, هناك في بيت عبارة عبر الاردن. هذا فوق أنه وُلد في بيت لحم اليهودية حسب النبوات أيضأ.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أبريل 2017)

*2- تطهير الهيكل
ويأتى بغتة إلى هيكله (ملاخى 1:3)
‏ثالثاً: مكان البشارة في اليهودية​
‏هذه ‏الحادثة هي الجزء الثاني من «إنجيل التجديد»، وسنجد فيها المقابلة مستمرة بين القديم والجديد. 
‏القديم: هيكل أورشليم المبني بالحجارة في ست وأربعين سنة.
الجديد: «هيكل جسده» المقام من الموت «وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه». 
القديم: ذبائح هى حيونات من بقر وغنم وحمام. 
الجديد: ذبيحة جسده: «انقضوا هذا الهيكل... أما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده». 
‏القديم: التجارة بالدين _ الصيارف والدراهم. 
‏الجديد: «لا تجعلوا بيت أبي (الكنيسة) بيت تجارة. 
الاستعلان: المسيح ابن الله: «بيت أبى». 
شرح ملاخي النبي هذه ‏الحادثة في سفره ‏بالروح رابطاً ربطاً محكماً بين مجىء المعمدان (وعماد ‏المسيح)، ثم ظهور الرب في الهيكل بصورة تنطق بها الأناجيل نطقاً على مستوى الواقح الذي تم. 
•	«هأنذا أرسل ملاكي قيهيء الطريق أمامي, ويأتي بغتة إلى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه وملاك العهد الذي تسرون به. هوذا يأتي، قال رب الجنود، ومن يحتمل يوم مجيئه ومن يثبت عند ظهوره، لأنه مثل نار الممُحص ومثل أشنان القصار، فيجلس ممحصاً ومنقياً للفضة, فينقي بني لاوي (الكهنة)، ويصفيهم كالذهب والفضة، ليكونوا مقربين للرب تقدمة بالبر، فتكون تقدمة يهوذا وأورشليم مرضية للرب كما في أيام القدم وكما في السنين القديمة.» (ملاخي 1:3-4)
* «هوذا الرجل »الغصن اسمه» (يدعى ناصريأ) ومن مكانه ينبت ويبني هيكل الرب، فهو يبني هيكل الرب وهو يحمل الجلال ويجلس ويتسلط على كرسيه ويكون كاهناً على كرسيه...» (زك12:6-13) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أبريل 2017)

*13- وَكَانَ فِصْحُ الْيَهُودِ قَرِيباً فَصَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.
14- وَوَجَدَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ بَقَراً وَغَنَماً وَحَمَاماً وَالصَّيَارِفَ جُلُوساً.​‏
فصح اليهود: ليس تبرؤاً من اليهود وليس امتهاناً لفصحهم كتب القديس يوحنا «فصح اليهود» ولكن أولاً لتميزه عن الفصح المسيحي, لأنه يكتب في وقت كان قد استتب فيه التعييد للفصح في الكنيسة. وقد ظل القديس يوحنا هو الوحيد من أساقفة كراسي المسكونة آنئذ الذي يعيده في زمانه المحدد, أي الرابع عشر من شهر نيسان، لأن صوت المعمدان الصارخ أن هذا هو حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم لم يفارق أذني القديس يوحنا، وكأن الرابع عشر من نيسان خُلق من أجل حمل الله وليس من أجل ذبيحة إسرائيل, وقد انعقد لواء تعيين زمان الفصح في العالم بعدئذ على كرسي الإسكندرية كل سنة بمنشور يوزعه على كراسي العالم. 
«فصعد يسوع إلى أورشليم»: لم تكن بطبيعة الحال هذه أول زيارة له لأورشليم، فقد اعتاد دخولها والحياة فيها منذ أن كان صبياً, وكان يظن أن له أقرباء في أورشليم ومنزلاً ينزلون فيه. ولكن هنا هي الزيارة الاولى التي يدخلها كمن يفتقد مدينته وشعبه الخاص، دخلها وهو يحمل على كتفيه الرئاسة ومسئوليتها، لا بقصد القصاص والمحاكمة كما يتهيأ من النصوص، ولكن كمن يريد أن يجمح أولاده في حضه: «يا أورشليم يا أورشليم يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها, كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا.» (مت37:23) 
‏وواضح من النص بعد ذلك أنه أخذ يجول في المدينة ويصنع آيات، إذ في الآية (23‏) بعد ذلك يقول الكتاب: «ولما كان في أورشليم فى عيد الفصح أمن كثيرون باسمه، إذ رأوا الآيات التي صنع». فهي كانت زيارة تاريخية نبوية ظهر فيها المسيح باعتباره المسيا، رآها الأباء والأنبياء من خلف حُجب الزمان وحيوها، وبفارغ الصبر ترقبها البنون: «لأنه من صهيون تخرج الشريعة ومن أورشليم كلمة الرب» (إش3:2‏). أما بقية الأية فهي من صميم اختصامنا نحن الأمم: «فيقضي بين الأمم ويُنصف لشعوب كثيرين» (إش4:2). أما البقية الأخيرة من الآية فتخص أولادنا والأتين من بعدنا: «فيطبعون سيوفهم محاريث ورماحهم مناجل. لا ترفع أمة على أمة سيفاً, ولا يتعلمون الحرب فيما بعد»!!
ويلزمنا هنا أن نقف وقفة قصيرة لكي نوضح أن حادثة تطهير الهيكل ذكرها الإنجيليون الثلاثة في نهاية خدمة المسيح. أما هنا في إنجيل يوحنا فتذكر في بداية خدمته. وهذا الإختلاف ‏ظاهري, بالرغم من أنه دوخ العلماء وقسمهم على بعض بين من يتشيع للتطهير في نهاية الخدمة ومن يتشيع له في بداية الخدمة، وكأنما هناك خلل في الأناجيل. ولكن لو تمعنا الأسباب، لبطل الخلاف. فالأناجيل الثلاثة اكتفت بخدمة المسيح في الجليل، ولم تذكر للمسيح زيارة أورشليم ودخوله الهيكل إلا مرة واحدة التي ذهب إليها وصٌلب فظهر لأول وهلة في الأذهان أن زيارة أورشليم مربوطة بزيارة تطهير الهيكل, مربوطة بصلب الرب، ثم ترسخ في الأذهان صورته في الهيكل كمسيا الدينونة. ولكن يأتي إنجيل القديس يوحنا ويضيف على التقليد الرسولي تقليدا رسولياً آخر يكشف عن خدمة الرب في أورشليم واليهودية قبل خدمة الجليل وبعد خدمة الجليل، ويحدد زيارات الرب لاورشليم والهيكل في زيارته المبكرة الاولى، فظهر للأذهان أن زيارته لاورشليم وتطهيره للهيكل في بداية الخدمة مربوطة باستعلان ذاته وبداية عمل رسالته للتطهير والإصلاح. فظهر بصورة مسيا التطهير, السيد الذي جاء إلى هيكله فجأة. 
‏ولقد أراحت الكنائس التقليدية نفسها وقبلت بالزيارتين, إلا أن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية اقتنعت أخيراً أنها زيارة واحدة ولكن لم تحددها.
«ووجد في الهيكل الذين كانوا يبيعون بقراً وغنماً وحماماً والصيارف جلوساً»: 
الهيكل: ‏يلزم للقارىء أن يفرق بين الهيكل، ككل، الذي يأتي في اليوناني باسم (      ) وهو يحتوي على الأروقة, وأولها ناحية الخارج هو رواق الأمم، وله حاجز يمنح الدخول إلى الداخل ومكتوب عليه بكل اللغات تحذير بالموت للمخالف! أما الجزء الداخلي المخصص للعبادة والصلاة فيسمى ناووس (      ‏). ولكن للأسف يأتي الاسمان في اللغة العربية باسم «الهيكل»، وهذا يهين التعبير اللاهوتي أن جسد المسيح هو الهيكل الحقيقي المخصص للعبادة كما يجيء في الآية (23‏) بعد ذلك. لأن الهيكل المقدس (      ) الداخلي هو الذي قيل عنه أنه هو الذي يمثل جسد الرب، وبالتال كياننا نحن في المسيح . 
‏وهكذا يلاحظ القارىء أن المسيح في الأية (13) يدخل الهيكل (       ) ويطرد الباعة، وفي الأية (23‏) يقول انقضوا هذا الهيكل (       ). ولأن الفارق بينهما كبير للذي يتحسس المعاني ويتعمقها، نقدم للقارىء أيضاً المواضع التي أتت فيها كلمة «هيكل» بمعنى «الأروقة» والمواضح التي جاءت فيها كلمة «الهكل» بمعنى «القدس المقدس» ليتذوق الفارق بينهما في مواضعه: 
«الهيكل» بمعنى «الاروقه» (        )
«ثم أخذه إبليس وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل». (مت1:4) 
«ولكن أقول لكم إن ههنا أعظم من الهيكل». (مت 6:12) 
«ثم خرج يسوع ومضى من الهيكل». (مت1:24) 
«وهي أرملة لا تفارق الهيكل»  (لو37:2). 
«وجداه (يسوع) في الهيكل وسط المعلمين» . (لو46:2) 
«وكان يسوع يتمش في الهيكل في رواق سليمان فاحتاط به اليهود». (يو23:10» 
«الهبكل» بمعنى »القدّس المقّدس» (        )
«من حلف بالهيكل فليس بشيء ...... الهيكل الذي يقدس الذهب». (مت16:23-17) 
«دم زكريا بن برخيا الذي قتلتموه ‏بين الهيكل والمذبح». (مت35:23) 
«فطرح الفضة في الهيكل وانصرف وخنق نفسه». (مت5:27)  
«وإذا حجاب الهيكل قد انشق» . (ت 51:27)
‏وبهذا نكون قد وصلنا إلى معنى الهيكل الذي دخله يسوع حيث وجد الذين يبيعون ويشترون الذبائح وذلك في رواق الأمم. 
ولأول وهلة يتبادر إلى الذهن: ماذا أزعج المسيح من هذا المنظر؟ واضح أن الرواق رواق الأمم الذين يأتون من مشارق الأرض ومغاربها: «بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى لكل الشعوب» (إش7:56)، لينظروا هيكل يهوه إله اليهود، وربما ليتعلموا شيئاً عن هذه العبادة المقدسة التي ذاع صيتها في العالم كله. ولكن هذا السوق التجاري المكتظ بالحيوانات وروثها وروائحها لم يجعل للهيكل هيبته ولا مكاناً للداخلين من الأمم؛ علمأ بأن رسالة المسيح هي للأمم بالدرجة الاولى ولكن عبر اليهود. وهذه السوق التجارية الضخمة هي التي سمح بها قيافا رئيس الكهنة الرسمي، ولكن كانت تدار لحساب بيت حنان رئيس الكهنة المخلوع.  
«ووجد الذين يبيعون بقراً وغنماً وحماماً والصيارف جلوساً». 
‏هذه هي الذبائح الكبرى والصغرى في الناموس, كل مجموعة على حدة، مع بائعيها المحترفين وهي مخصصة للبيع بالنسبة للغرباء الذين يأتون من خارج البلاد وليست لهم دراية بالأسواق الخارجية. فهذه السوق تضمن لهم ذبائح بلا لوم على أن يدفعوا مزيداً من الثمن. ولكن هذه كلها في عرف الناموس نجاسات لا تقبلها الشريعة ومحرم وجودها في بيت الله. 
أما الصيارف فقد أتت في هذه الأية بهذا الاسم لتفيد الصيارف الذين يستبدلون المبالغ الكبيرة بالمبالغ الصغيرة، ولكن في الآية القادمة (15) أتت كلمة «الصيارف» بمدلول يوناني أخر (       ) وهي تفيد الصيارف الذين يستبدلون العملة الأجنبية بعملة الهيكل. لأنه كان ممنوعاً التداول بأي عملة عليها صورة قيصر أو أية إشارة تفيد الألهة الأجنبية وهي عملة جميع البلاد. بالإضافة إلى أن تغيير العملة يكون نظير فرق، كذلك فإنهم يقتطعون من المبالغ «النصف شيكل» وهي ضريبة كل يهودي من خارج البلاد نظير دخوله الهيكل. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 أبريل 2017)

*15- فَصَنَعَ سَوْطاً مِنْ حِبَالٍ وَطَرَدَ الْجَمِيعَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ اَلْغَنَمَ وَالْبَقَرَ 
وَكَبَّ دَرَاهِمَ الصَّيَارِفِ وَقَلَّبَ مَوَائِدَهُمْ.
16- وَقَالَ لِبَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ: «ارْفَعُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ هَهُنَا. لاَ تَجْعَلُوا بَيْتَ أَبِي بَيْتَ تِجَارَةٍ».​‏
«اسمعوا كلام الرب يا قضاة سدوم. أصغوا إلى شريعة إلهنا يا شعب عمورة. لماذا لى كثرة ذبائحكم يقول الرب. اتخمت من محرقات كباش وشحم مسمنات وبدم عجول وخرفان وتيوس ما أسر. حينما تأتون لتظهروا أمامي، من طلب هذا من أيديكم أن تدوسوا دوري؟ ..... البخور هو مكرهة لي, رأس الشهر والسبت ونداء المحفل, لست أطيق الإثم والاعتكاف, رؤوس شهوركم وأعيادكم بغضتها نفسي، صارت علي ثقلاً، مللت حملها, فحين تبسطون أيديكم أستر عيني عنكم، وإن كثرتم الصلاة لا أسمع, أيديكم ملأنة دماً, اغتسلوا، تنقوا, اعزلوا شر أفعالكم من أمام عيني، كفوا عن فعل الشر, تعلموا فعل الخير, اطلبوا الحق، انصفوا المظلوم، اقضوا لليتيم، حاموا عن الأرملة.» (إش 10:1-17)

يُعتبر عمل المسيح هنا أول حركة تطهير يقوم بها. وصدق هنا قول بطرس الرسول الذي نقله عن الأنيباء: «لأنه الوقت لابتداء القضاء من بيت الله.» (1بط17:4) 
‏وهنا لفتة طقسية وروحية عالية القدر لا نريد أن نفوتها، لأن هذا الوقت الذي فيه دخل المسيح الهيكل للتطهير هو عشية الفصح, بداية رفع الخمير من البيوت، رمز بداية حياة طاهرة جديدة لسنة جديدة، وللتعييد سبعة أيام عيد الفطير. فالمسيح أراد، إنما من روح المناسبة وضرورتها, أن يعيد للأمة طهارتها ونقاوتها، أو بالحري أراد أن يدق ساعة التجديد عالياً لبداية أزمنة تجديد العالم كله. 
‏لم يكن سوطاً بالمعنى الصحيح، وإنما مجموعة من حبال ملفوفة أخذها من أيدي تجار البهائم. لها شكل وليس لها فعل، فهي رمز السلطان وليس لتأديب الأشرار. ويلاحظ أنه كان للمسيح هيئة مخيفة ومرعبة، أليس هو المسيا كما جاء عند صلبه: «فقال لهم إني أنا هو» فرجعوا إلى الوراء وسقطوا على الأرض» (يو6:18‏)؟! مع أنهم كانوا جنوداً رومانيين قلبهم كقلب أسد، مع خدام رؤساء الكهنة. 
‏ولك، أيها القارىء، أن تتصور مدى الرعب والإنزعاج اللذين حلا بكل أصحاب هذا السوق ومدى إذعانهم لصورة العنف الزائد هنا، وهذا يتضمن أيضاً إحساس الجميع بالخطأ المريع والخطية التي كانوا يقترفونها في حق بيت الله. وكان المنظر والعمل ليس مجرد تطهير وحسب بل إعلان ظهور المسيا لذوي العيون المفتوحة! 
‏والذي يلفت نظر قارىء إنجيل يوحنا هو أنه طرد الغنم والبقر جيعاً، فالمعنى الصارخ أنه قد انقض عهد الذبائح، والهيكل بدون الذبائح لا وجود له بحسب الطقس لأنه فرائض إجبارية على الكهنة وعلى الشعب أيضاً، إذ منصوص في الناموس أن لا تتراءى أمام الله ويدك فارغة! «لا يظهروا أمامي فارغين» (خر15:23‏)؛ «ثلاث مرات في السنة يحضر جميع ذكورك أمام الرب إلهك في المكان الذي يختاره في عيد الفطير وعيد الأسابيع وعيد المظال ولا يحضروا أمام الرب فارغين» (تث16:16‏). وبهذا يكون المسيح قد أفرغ الهيكل من مضمونه كهيكل ذبائح وعطايا: «يا امرأة صدقيني إنه تأتي ساعة لا في هذا الجبل (جبل جرزيم) ولا في أورشليم يسجدون للأب.» (يو21:4‏). 
‏وواضح من كلام الرب بعد ذلك أنه استعاض عن كل الذبائح وما إليها «بالصلاة»: «بيتي بيت الصلاة يُدعى». 
‏والذي يلفت النظر الترتيب العكسي للذبائح الذي أورده القديس يوحنا هنا، حيث ذكر الغنم قبل البقر «الغنم والبقر ثم الحمام»، وكلمة «جميعاً». هذا الترتيب يسترجع إلى الذهن في الحال المزمور 7:8 «الغنم والبقر جميعاً وطيور السماء». هذا المزمور ماسياني بالدرجة الاولى, فهو مختص بـ «ابن الإنسان» الذي أنقصه قليلاً عن الملائكة (طبعاً بسبب الموت) «وبمجد وبهاء كللته» بسبب القيامة. وهو نفس المزمور الذي تكلم عنه إنجيل متى على لسان المسيح قائلاً: «أما قرأتم قط من أفواه الأطفال والرضع هيأت تسبيحاً» (مت16:21‏، م 2:8)، الأمر الذي حدث في نفس الهيكل: «والأولاد يصرخون في الهيكل ويقولون أوصنا لابن داود.» (مت15:21‏) 
كما ينبغي أن نلفت النظر إلى أن هذه السوق التجارية المليئة بالأوزار كان مقرها في رواق الأمم حيث يمكن الدخول لبائعي الحيوانات والمتعهدين بأكلها وشربها، وهم غالبأ من طبقة الفلسطينيين الوطنيين أي الكنعانيين أصلاً الذين أعطى لهم أن يمارسوا الأعمال التي تُحسب أنها نجسة عند اليهود. وهنا تظر نبوة زكريا النبي واضحة: «وفي ذلك اليوم لا يكون بعد كنعاني في بيت رب الجنود.» (زك12:14) 
ومعروف أن الكعانيين كانوا تجار غش: «الكنعاني في يده موازين الغش.» ( هو7:12) 
وهكذا تكون قد كملت الصورة التي رأها إرميا النبي من وراء الدهور ووصفها وصف رؤية العين: « هل صار هذا البيت الذي دُعي باسمي عليه مغارة لصوص في أعينكم؟ هأنذا أيضاً قد رأيت يقول الرب.» (إر11:7 ) ‏وهي النبوة التي أخذت بها الأناجيل: مت 13:21 , مر 17:11 , لو46:19، ونقلت النبوة على لسان المسيح. أما في إنجيل يوحنا فقد اقتصر كلام الرب على قوله: «لا تجعلوا بيت أبي بيت تجارة». 
بيت تجارة: ‏يقابلها في اللاتيني negotiations  وتعني مكان حركة مقايضات وهكذا صار الهيكل ليس هيكل الله بل احتله أصحاب المهن والمصالح الخاصة وفقد هدوء الصلاة. 
وقد قالها المسيح في بكور حياته: «ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأبي» (لو49:2)، حينما مكث في الهيكل مع المعلمين. أما الإشارة إلى أن «بيت أبي بيت الصلاة يدعى»، فهي مأخوذة من إشعياء النبي كواقع الحال على أحسن حال: «أتي بهم إلى جبل قدسي وأفرحهم في بيت صلاتي وتكون محرقاتهم وذبائحهم مقبولة عل مذبحي لأن بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى لكل الشعوب.» (إش7:56) وهي طرف النبوة التي جاءت على لسان المسيح في لو46:18. 
ولكن لغة المسيح انقلبت عل هؤلاء المخالفين المتشبثين بخُلفهم، فبدل «بيتي» و«بيت أبي» و«بيت الصلاة» قال لهم أخيراً وعلى هذا الهيكل والبيت عينه: «هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خراباً»!! (مت38:23‏) 
‏هنا يكون المسيح قد أجرى عملاً نبوياً وماسيانياً بالدرجة الاولى تشهد له كل هذه النبوات التي قيلت، والقصد الأساسي أن يعلن المسيح نفسه لهم أنه هو «السيد الذي تطلبونه» وأنه هو هو «ملاك العهد الجديد الذي يُسرون به». وهنا تجىء كلمة «ملاك» في النبوة بالنسبة للعهد الجديد في توازى مع العهد الأول الذي استلموه بيد ملاك حسب تقليدهم: «أنتم الذين أخذتم الناموس بترتيب ملائكة ولم تحفظوه» (أع53:7‏)، وأيضاً «لأنه إن كانت الكلمة (التوراة) التي تكلم بها ملائكة قد صارت ثابتة وكل تعد ومعصية نال مجازاة عادلة فكيف ننجو نحن إن أهملنا خلاصاً هذا مقداره قد ابتدأ الرب بالتكلم به.» (عب2:2-3) 
‏ولكن كان نصيب عمله في الهيكل مثل كل آية عملها وكل تعليم، حيث كان يقابله البعض من الخاصة بالفرح والإيمان, ويبنون عليه ما قيل من الأنبياء فيتثبت أكثر، والبعض الآخر يقابله بالصد والمصادرة وطلب المزيد من البرهان. وسوف نرى أنه بسبب هذا العمل الذي عمله المسيح في الهيكل بدأت عمليات التربص بالمسيح لقتله، لأن رؤساء الكهنة رأوا في ذلك خطرا داهما على ‏مجال رزقهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 أبريل 2017)

*17- فَتَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «غَيْرَةُ بَيْتِكَ أَكَلَتْنِي».​
هذا هو الايمان، إيمان التلاميذ المقابل لعدم إيمان اليهود. طبعاً تذكر التلاميذ هنا يعود إلى ما بعد القيامة، والذي يؤكد هذا المعنى الأية التي ستجيء بعدها (22‏). وماذا تذكر التلاميذ؟ تذكروا كلام الأنبياء لما تحققوا أن المسيح هو حقاً الذي تكلم عنه الأنبياء. والاشارة هنا إلى المزمور 9:69‏، وهو مزمور مليء بالتنبؤات عن آلام المسيح خطوة خطوة, وهو الذي تستخدمه الكنيسة في أسبوع الألام. ومن قراءة المزمور الذي لمع في ذهن التلاميذ بالروح نعلم أنهم رأوا في المسيح ليس من هو صاحب البيت فقط والذي من أجله يحتمل الهوان بل ومن أجل أمانته للبيت, أي للذين يعبدون بالحق, «من أجلك احتملت العار... تعييرات معيريك وقعت على» (مز7:69, 9‏)، فإنه يعرض نفسه للألام. ‏ولا يخلو هذا المزمور من غمز ولمز إلى عدم نفع الذبائح، فيأتي حبكاً على ما صنعه الرب في هذا اليوم: «أسبح اسم الله بتسبيح وأعظمه بحمد، فيستطاب عند الرب أكثر من ثور بقر ذي قرون وأظلاف.» (مز30:69-31‏), وهذا المزمور مليء حقاً بالإشارات النبوية التي تمت بحروفها، فمنه أخذ المسيح قوله: «لكي تتم الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم أنهم أبغضوني بلا سبب» (يو25:15). وجاءت في نفس المزمور: «أكثر من شعر رأسي الذين أبغضوني بلا سبب.» (مز4:69‏) 
كذلك قوله: «أنا عطشان»، «وكان إناء موضوعاً مملوءاً خلاً» (يو28:19-29). وجاءت في المزمور: «وفي عطشي يسقونني خلاً» (مز21:69)، «يبس حلقي» (مز3:69‏). ولكن كما أن داود صاحب المزمور الذي يئن أنينه النبوي, أنهى المزمور بتسبيح اسم الله وتمجيده «يرى ذلك الودعاء فيفرحون وتحيا قلوبكم يا طالبي الله... تُسبحه السموات والأرض والبحار وكل ما يدب فيها... » (مز32:69 , 34‏)، كذلك انتهت آلام المسيح التي احتملها، بسبب غيرته هذه, بتسبيح القيامة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أبريل 2017)

*18- فَسَأَلَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «أَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تُرِينَا حَتَّى تَفْعَلَ هَذَا؟».​
‏هي أولاُ محاولة لإظهار أنفسهم أنهم هم أصحاب السلطة ولكن بنوع من الحياء! وثانياً هي نوع من الدفاع عن عدم إيمانهم، لذلك لم يحتج اليهود ولا أصحاب السوق ولا المنتفعون لأن العمل يشهد أنه عمل الله. والخطأ الذي ارتكبوه لا يحتمل الدفاع أو المماحكة. وخزي حنان في ذلك اليوم كان فوق ما يتصور أحد وكل ما يمكن أن يقوله اللص, العظيم في عين نفسه, للعسكري الذي قبض عليه وهو متلبس بالجريمة هو أن يطلب من العسكري أن يثبت شخصيته أن له الحق في القبض عليه. ولكن المسيح ليس في موقع الدفاع ولا استجاب لهم بما كانوا يطلبون. بل أنبأهم، ولكن بأسلوب الأحجية، بالعقاب الحتمي الذي سيقع عليهم نظير عدم قبولهم لدعوته للتطهير، بالإضافة إلى التنكر له وهو صاحب البيت. وبلغة الأنبياء في العهد القديم يقول قائل... فماذا يصنع بهم؟ يأخذ بيته منهم ويهدهه حتى التراب ويقيم لنفسه ما هو أفضل منه ثم يبددهم في أقصى الأرض. ولا يكون هو الذى هدمه عليهم, بل هم الذين هدموه على أنفسهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أبريل 2017)

*19- أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «انْقُضُوا هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ وَفِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ».

هوذا الرجل الغصن أسمه (يُدعى ناصرياً) 
ومن مكانه ينبت ويبنى هيكل الرب وهو يحمل الجلال (زك12:6-13)​

‏«انقضوا هذا الهيكل»: ‏كلمة «ينقض» تجيء في اليونانية (        ) بمعنى «يفك» أو «يحل» وتصلح للهدم أو القتل. المسيح يتكلم عن هيكل جسده، وقد ثبت أن هيكل جسده هو الكنيسة وهي نحن أعضاؤه، والكنيسة, الشعب الجديد, هي التي أخذت موضع الهيكل, الشعب اليهودي الرافض للمسيح, وورثت كل معانيه الروحية وأهمها وأعظمها وأخطرها وجود الله وحلوله فيها. 
‏المسيح هنا يقول لهم مسبقاً ما هم مزمعون أن يعملوه بالفعل، فهو تحصيل حاصل، اقتلوا أو إذا قتلتم جسدي سيان، ففي ثلاثة أيام سأقيمه من الموت ليصير هو هيكل الله الذي يجمع أبناء الله من العالم كله، هذه هي معجزتي. المسيح لم يتكلم قط عن هيكلهم بل عن هيكله، الذي سيحل محل هيكلهم الذي سيزول (سينقض) عندما يقتلونه (ينقضونه). 
‏ولسان حال المسيح يقول: لحظة أن تقتلوني ستقتلون أنفسكم وتهدمون هيكلكم، أما أنا فسأقوم وأقيم بجسدي هيكلي جديداً، وأما أنتم وهيكلكم فستزالون. 
‏المسيح هنا يعطيهم آية بالفعل وهي «في ثلاثة أيام أقيمه» التي وضحها بصيغة أخرى في إنجيل آخر هكذا: «جيل شرير فاسق يلتمس آية فلا يعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبي.» (مت4:16‏), فكما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال هكذا سيكون المسيح في باطن الأرض ويقوم بعدها. فما ستهدمونه صأصنع فيه آيتي وأقيمه في ثلاثة أيام، ولكنكم بذلك ستهدمون أنفسكم وهيكلكم ولن تقوموا. 
ولم تمر على رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين هذه الكلمات دون أن يعوا حقيقتها، فهم في النهاية تذكروا كلامه ووضعوا النقط على الحروف، فأدركوا فعلاً أنه قد يقوم في اليوم الثالث: «وفي الغد الذي بعد الاستعداد اجتمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون إلى بيلاطس قائلين يا سيد قد تذكرنا أن ذلك المضل قال وهو حي إني بعد ثلا ثة أيام أقوم. فأمر بضبط القبر... »» (مت62:27-64‏) 
‏أمر مستحيل أن يقول المسيح إنه يهدم هيكل أورشليم ليبني غيره في ثلاثة أيام كما قدم اليهود اتهامهم في محاكمة يسوع أمام بيلاطس كعلة من علل طلب صلبه. فهو القائل للسامرية: «أنه تأتي ساعة لا في هذا الجبل ولا ‏في أورشليم تسجدون للآب.» (يو20:4-21) 
‏فالمسيح ها لا يتحدى اليهود المفتخرين بهيكلهم بل ينذرهم بالخراب الذي سيحيق بهيكلهم بسبب أنهم: أولاً لم يقبلوا عمله كمن يطالب بتطهير الهيكل «بيت أبي» فيتعرفوا عليه، وثانياً بالنتيجة الحتمية في استمرارهم لرفضه وإنكارهم وعدم إيمانهم به الذي سينتهي بخراب هيكلهم: «كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا, هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خراباً.» (مت37:23-38 وانظر مت2:24). 
‏ويلزمنا توضيح الأمر لاهوتياً، فالهيكل القديم كانت قوته وقداسته وأهميته في حضور الله فيه. والآن وقد تجسد الكلمة وظهر الله في الجسد وحل فيه ملء اللاهوت صار جسد المسيح هو الهيكل بالدرجة الأولى أي الهيكل الحقيقي, ولم يعد للهيكل القديم وجود إلا بصفته الظل الوشيك الإختفاء.
‏فبتجسد الكلمة, أي بميلاد المسيح، بدأ العد التنازلي لانتهاء عصر الهياكل المبنية باليد، أي هياكل الظل، لأن الهيكل القديم كما أراه الله لموسى كان شبه السمويات وظلها، والآن قد جاء رب السموات ونورها. وبدخول المسيح داخل الهيكل, لتطهيره, كانت الفرصة الوحيدة لليهود, لو كانوا قد قبلوه لأعطى للهيكل القديم معناه الجديد وتقديسه الحقيقي الكامل, أن الله حل في هيكله, فلا بأس أن يبقى, طالما الله فيه ولكن لما رفضوه أصبح تطهيره فاقد القيمة، وخروج المسيح منه إيذاناً بعدم نفعه, والحكم بقتل المسيح كان بمثابة الحكم بهدم الهيكل، لأن الهيكل القديم بميلاد المسيح أصبح يستمد معناه ووجوده من الهيكل الجديد أي جسد المسيح لأن الله حال فيه. لهذا قال المسيح في موضع أخر عن نفسه. «ولكن أقول لكم إن ههنا أعظم من الهيكل.» (مت6:12‏) 
‏وإذا حللنا نفسية رؤساء اليهود هنا على العموم في طلبهم أية من المسيح حتى يؤمنوا برسالته وسلطانه أنه من الله, لوجدنا أن هذه هي في الحقيقة حال كل نفس لا تريد أن تجازف بمركزها وسلطانها وراحتها؛ فهي تطلب أية ومزيدأ من الأية لتتخطى خوفها وعجزها وقصورها عن المجازفة؛ ولكن الإيمان مجازفة بالدرجة الاولى. لذلك فالإيمان صعب جداُ على الرؤساء والعظماء وذوي العيش الرغد الهانىء. 
‏أما لنا نحن فهذا أيضأ حادث, فالمسيح لا يعطي آية ولا علامة ولا كلمة واحدة لكي تبدأ عملاً إيمانياً, لأن هذا سيحرمك من مجازفة الإيمان التي هي عضده وقوت. أو كيف ولماذا يعطي الله الاكاليل لأصحاب الإيمان. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أبريل 2017)

*20- فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «فِي سِتٍّ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً بُنِيَ هَذَا الْهَيْكَلُ أَفَأَنْتَ فِي ثلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ تُقِيمُهُ؟».​
‏لقد بُدىء في بناء الهيكل في خريف سنة 20 ق. م. على يد هيرودس الكبير، في السنة الثامنة عشرة من ولايته واكتمل بناؤه سنة 64 ‏ميلادية على يد هيرودس أغريباس الثاني بحسب يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي. ‏أما رقم الستة والأربعون سنة فهي في زمان زيارة المسيح للهيكل. وذلك في ربيح سنة 27 ‏م احتمالاً! واليهود هنا وهم محصورون في أفكارهم التي تدور بين الحرف والرقم لم يستطيعوا أن يدركوا مضمون الآية التي قدمها لهم أن في ثلاثة أيام يقيمه, وليس يبنيه. والعجيب أنهم يكررون نفس لفظة «يقيمه» التي قالها المسيح دون أن يتمنعوا مقصدها. لأن المسيح لم يقصد أن الهيكل من حيث العبادة وسكنى الله يمكن أن يُنقض, وإنما سينفك وينحل ليخرج منه هيكل العبادة الجديدة: الكنيسة، بنوع من التجلي والقيامة. حيث الحرف يصير روحاً والحجارة المنحوتة بالأزميل تصير حجارة حية منحوتة بالروح القدس. وغسل التطهير يصير غسل الميلاد والخلقة الجديدة. ودم الذبائح يصير دم المسيح بروح أزلى. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أبريل 2017)

*21- وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ.​
‏لم تكن هذه الشهادة وليدة ساعتها ولكن القديس يوحنا في الأية القادمة (22) يوضح أن هذه هي حصيلة القيامة والإستضاءة الروحية التي نالوها بالروح القدس التي انعكست قليلاً قليلاً على جيع حياته وأقواله السابقة له، فتحتقوها على الواقع وعلى النبوات, لأن في هذه الآية وحدها يكمن كل تعاليم المسيح, فهي قلب اللاهوت المسيحي النابض. فجسد المسيح في اللاهوت المسيحي يمتد ليشمل شخصه ككل كما جاء في الأصحاح الأول، والكلمة صار جسداً. 
+ والجسد هو ملء الروح القدس وملء اللاهوت وكل كنوز الحكمة والمعرفة. 
+ الآب الحال فيّ يعمل الأعمال والأقوال والمشيئة. 
+ والجسد هو فصح العالم والذبيحة التي رفعت خطية العالم، فهو حمل الله. 
+ وهو خبز الحياة النازل من السماء ليأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت, ويقوم في اليوم الأخير، فهو المأكل الحق والمشرب الحق. 
+ وهو المؤمنون مجتمعين، وهو رأس الكنيسة, والكرمة الحقيقية, والمؤمنون كأغصان مثمرة. 
+ وهو أورشليم الجديدة المزينة, وهيكل الله الجديد!! 
‏والبديع في قول القديس يوحنا هنا أنه ينقل لنا صورة حية لذكرياته وما سجلته أذناه وقلبه الذي كان يختزن الكلام والمعرفة التي كانت تنمو على مستوى نفس الدرجات التي سجلها لنا في إنجيله آية وراء آية وأصحاحأ وراء أصحاح, إلى أن أشرق عليها روح القيامة فأخذت الأيات والأصحاحات وضوحها الإلهي وعمقها الروحي ونورها النفاذ وبرهانها الساطع وقوتها للبشارة. 
ولكن بقيت بعض أقوال السيح مدة طويلة وهي لا تزال تحت التحقيق أثناء حياة التلاميذ أنفسهم مثل سقوط أورشليم بالحرب التي دارت حولها حسب قول الرب وخراب الهيكل, فهذه تمت سنة 70 م. أي بعد قيامته بحوالي أربعين سنة. بل ولا تزال حتى يومنا هذا بعض أقوال المسيح تمر تحت التنفيذ وتنتظر استعلانها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أبريل 2017)

*22- فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ تَذَكَّرَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هَذَا فَآمَنُوا بِالْكِتَابِ وَالْكلاَمِ الَّذِي قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ.​
سيان أن يُقال «قام من الأموات» حيث يكون هو الذي قام, أو أُقيم من الأموات بواسطة الله. 
1- المواضع التي ذُكر فيها أنه قام من الأموات تعبيراً عن استعلان قوته للقيامة والإقامة من الموت هي: 
‏مرقس 31:8 « إن ابن الإنسان ينبغي أن يتألم كثيراً ويُرفض من الشيوخ ورؤساء الكهنة والكتبة ويُقتل وبعد ثلاثة أيام يقوم», مر 9:9, لو 7:24. 
2- أما المواضع التى ذٌكر فيها أن الله أقامه من الأموات تعبيراً عن الموت وكأنه رقاد والله أيقظه:
أع 15:3 «ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه, الذى أقامه الله من الأموات»؛ (10:4, 30:5, 40:10, 30:10و37, رو24:4, 11:8, 9:10, 1كو15:15 ..... إلخ)
«تذكر تلاميذه... فآمنوا بالكتاب والكلام الذي قاله»: هذا يوضح مدى قوة الاستعلان الذي حدث للتلاميذ بعد القيامة حيث تكشفت أمامهم جميع أقوال الرب حتى الكلمات ومعانيها بصورة جزئية مضيئة قبل أن يدونوها، ولكن الاستعلان امتد وشمل ما جاء في الأسفار جميعاً والنبوات خاصة بالنسبة لكل كلمة وكل موقف، مما جعلهم يزدادون في الإيمان بالاثنين, أي بالأسفار وبالكلمات التي قالها المسيح. لأنك لا تتصور يا قارئي العزيز مدى الانبهار الذهني والروحي الذي يتغلغل أعماق الإنسان عندما يطابق قولاً من أقوال المسيح أو عملاً من أعماله على نبوة سبق وأن صاغت نفس الكلام أو العمل بنفس وصفه وظروفه، ‏لأن النبوة إلهام ونطق بالروح, وكلام المسيح روح وحياة, فعندما ينطبق الإلهام على الروح تنشأ قوة مؤثرة للتصديق بوعي إيماني لا يفارق الإنسان. فتبدو النبوة باهرة منيرة ويبدو كلام المسيح نوراً ورسالة وحقاً. 
‏نحن لا ننسى قول الكتاب عن المسيح بعد القيامة كيف اجتمع مع تلاميذه وفتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب: «هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم، أنه لا بد أن يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عنى في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير. حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب.» (لو44:24-45‏) 
‏هذه هي قوة الاستعلان أساس تدوين الأناجيل، وهذه هي القوة التي انطلق بها التلاميذ إلى كل أنحاء العالم ليكرزوا ببشارة الملكوت مدعمين أقوالهم بالأسفار وبمنطق لا يُعاند. ولم تعدم الكنيسة في كل جيل من يهبهم الله هذه القوة التي ظهرت على أشدها في عصر النهضات والإرساليات التي بلغت أقصى المسكونة. وكم نحن الآن في أشد العوز لهذه القوة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أبريل 2017)

*وقفة قصيرة في نهاية تطهير الهيكل​
‏ليس جزافاً أن يقدم لنا القديس يوحنا حادثة تطهير الهيكل في بداية خدمة المسيح العلنية وفي أورشليم وفي الهيكل بالذات. فهي الأساس الذي جاء المسيح ليبني عليه العهد الجديد, عهد الخلاص والتجديد للانسان القائم على سر الموت والحياة: «انقضوا هذا الهيكل، وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه». هذا الموت وهذه القيامة تممها المسيح، ولكن باشتراك اليهود الفعلي في عملية الموت أي القتل «انقضوا». هذه الجريمة التي اقترفوها لم تكن وليدة الساعة أبداء بل هي حصيلة ونتيجة حتمية لحياة طويلة ممتدة لهؤلاء الرؤساء وهذا الشعب في عصيان الله والتعدي على كل وصاياه وتعاليمه. ولو جمعنا الآيات التي تصف هذا العصيان والتمرد على الله لخرج كتاب بحجم الأسفار والنبوات إلا قليلاً! 
‏وليست هي مجرد جهالة عابرة بل ممتدة، إذ ترك المعلمون والربيون وكل طبقات ذوي المعرفة والدراسة والكتابة للتوراة, تركوا التمسك بكلمات الله المنيرة وأهملوا الأعمال التي هي من صميم عمل الروح الي رمز لها «بختان القلب»؛ كما قالها موسى النبي وهو تعبير عن ختم الروح القدس «روحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني»,  ‏«وقلباً جديداً اخلقه فيّ», «وغسيل الروح», «أغسلني كثيراً», «ومن خطيتي تطهوني», «نق قلبي وكليتي»؛ وغيرها مئات وألوف من أعمال الروح القادرة فعلاً أن تجدد الشعب وتجعل معلميه على أعلى درجة من  الإستنارة فلا يتعثرون في معرفة ما؛ أقول تركوا منهج الروح والحق والتجديد والإلتصاق بالله، وتمسكوا بالذبائح يبيعونها للشعب بالحرام ويقدمونها لله كعملية استرضاء تماماً على مستوى الأصنام. 
‏فالمسيح هنا وفي هيكل قدسه يعرض عليهم في هذا اليوم إما تطهيراً واما هدماً. والعجيب أنه في الاثنين, أي في التطهير وفي الهدم, يلقى جسده الثمن، ففي التطهير يحمل في جسده كل خطاياهم، وفي الهدم, يسلمه للموت. ولكهم رفضوا التطهير وقبلوا بالقتل! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 أبريل 2017)

*23- وَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ فِي عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ آمَنَ كَثِيرُونَ بِاسْمِهِ إِذْ رَأَوُا الآيَاتِ الَّتِي صَنَعَ.​‏
كان هذا هو أول عيد للفصح يحضره المسيح في أورشليم. والعمل الكبير الذي عمله عشية العيد بتطهير الهيكل لفت إليه الأنظار، وصار اسم المسيا على كل لسان. ووقوف رؤساء الكهنة حيارى إزاء العمل الذي عمله في الهيكل دون قبول أو رفض جعل المعيدين من كافة الطبقات تتهافت على رؤياه وسماعه. وكانت الفرصة مواتية لعمل معجزات كثيرة أبهرت الرائين وجعلتهم دون تعمق أو تحقق يؤمنون باسم المسيا الأتي دون أن يتعرفوا على شخص المسيح الذي هو أكثر من مسيا، لذلك كان إيمانهم بالاسم دون الشخص. كان هذا الإيمان في عرف المسيح «إيمان الآيات»، وهو تقريبأ مرفوض لأنه كما سبق وقاله في مثل أخر: «والمزروع على الأماكن المحجرة (قلوب ناشفة) هو الذي يسمع الكلمة وحالاً يقبلها بفرح, ولكن ليس له أصل في ذاته بل هو إلى حين، فإذا حدث ضيق أو اضطهاد من أجل الكلمة فحالاً يعثر.» (مت20:13-21) 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء أن القديس يوحنا هنا مهتم بتقديم عينات من الأعمال التجديدية، وليس بصدد ذكر آيات ومعجزات إلا بقدر ما هي عمل تجديدي من القديم إلى الجديد، كما رأيناه في عرس قانا الجليل وفي الهيكل. وهو يمهد هنا للدخول في حوار خطير مع معلم كبير من معلمي إسرائيل بهذا الصدد. هو الأخر رأى الآيات في العيد وتحققق منها وكان يبدو عليه أنه مال ناحية الايمان بالمسيح ولكن معرفته حجزته عن الحق!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 أبريل 2017)

*24- لَكِنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَأْتَمِنْهُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعَ.
25- وَلأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُحْتَاجاً أَنْ يَشْهَدَ أَحَدٌ عَنِ الإِنْسَانِ لأَنَّهُ عَلِمَ مَا كَانَ فِي الإِنْسَانِ​
كثيرون بالطبع تحمسوا حماساً منقطع النظير، وأرادوا أن يرفعوه إلى المستوى الذي وقف عنده تفكيرهم كنبي أو زعيم! وحتى كمسيا. ولكن المسيح كان يرى أنهم يريدون أن يعملوا شيئاً لأنفسهم هم، أو بالحري أن يعملوا لأنفسهم شيئاً على حسابه، فلم تفت على المسيح نياتهم فلم يأتمنهم على نفسه، وغاب عنهم بالطريقة التي اعتادها. 
كثيرون تباروا لكي يقنعوه بصدق نياتهم, وكثيرون شهدوا لكثيرين أنهم صادقون في حماسهم ولكنه لم يكن محتاجاً أن يشهد له أحد عن الإنسان، وما كان في الإنسان، «... فاحص القلوب والكلى الله البار...» (مز9:7‏). «فستعرف جميع الكنائس أني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله.» (رؤ23:2‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 أبريل 2017)

*24- لَكِنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَأْتَمِنْهُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعَ.
25- وَلأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُحْتَاجاً أَنْ يَشْهَدَ أَحَدٌ عَنِ الإِنْسَانِ لأَنَّهُ عَلِمَ مَا كَانَ فِي الإِنْسَانِ​
كثيرون بالطبع تحمسوا حماساً منقطع النظير، وأرادوا أن يرفعوه إلى المستوى الذي وقف عنده تفكيرهم كنبي أو زعيم! وحتى كمسيا. ولكن المسيح كان يرى أنهم يريدون أن يعملوا شيئاً لأنفسهم هم، أو بالحري أن يعملوا لأنفسهم شيئاً على حسابه، فلم تفت على المسيح نياتهم فلم يأتمنهم على نفسه، وغاب عنهم بالطريقة التي اعتادها. 
كثيرون تباروا لكي يقنعوه بصدق نياتهم, وكثيرون شهدوا لكثيرين أنهم صادقون في حماسهم ولكنه لم يكن محتاجاً أن يشهد له أحد عن الإنسان، وما كان في الإنسان، «... فاحص القلوب والكلى الله البار...» (مز9:7‏). «فستعرف جميع الكنائس أني أنا هو الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله.» (رؤ23:2‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 أبريل 2017)

*الإصحاح الثالث
‏مع نيقوديموس ليلاً​
هذا هو الحديث الأول للمسيح من أحد عشر حديثأ سجلها القديس يوحنا في إنجيله، جاءت معظمها موجهة إلى الرؤساء. 
‏من الأصحاح الثاني خرجنا بحصيلة كبيرة, فمن تطهير الهيكل انتهينا إلى أن المسيح عرض عليهم مضمون رسالته: التطهير أو الهدم (سر الموت والقيامة)، فرفضوا التطهير وقبلوا بالقتل. 
‏وهنا ندخل إلى الأصحاح الثالث لنتواجه مع واحد من أكبر معلمي إسرائيل، والمسيح يشرح له على مستوى الفعل والعمل نفس السر, سر التجديد بالهدم والبناء, الذي أعلن عنه في الهيكل, بالنسبة للأمة كلها. ولكن, هنا, في مضمون تجديد الفرد هدم العتيق وميلاد الجديد للدخول في هيكل الله, ملكوت الله 
‏وعلى وجه الملاحظه، نرى أن من هنا يبدأ إنجيل يوحنا مسيرته بالتوازي مع الأناجيل الأخرى التي تبدأ بالمناداة بملكوت السموات، ولكن عل مستوى التوبة: «من ذلك الزمن أبتدأ يسوع يكرز ويقول توبوا لأنه قد اقرب ملكوت السموات» (مت17:4). ولكن هناك «ملكوت السموات» وهنا «ملكوت الله» ‏وسيان. 
‏والتوبة كما جاءت في الأناجيل الثلاثة الاولى التي تُدعى باليونانية «ميطانيا»، التي تفسيرها «تغيير» أو «تجديد الذهن» بمعنى «توبوا», هي في إنجيل يوحنا موت وقيامة في مضمون سر «الميلاد الثاني»، وهى «المعمودية بالماء والروح القدس»، حيث في الماء يكون الدفن أو سر الموت، وبالروح تكون القيامة لحياة جديدة. والمعمودية هى درجة متقدمة على التوبة: «توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس» (أع38:2‏). التوبة رنينها في النفس سهل، مجرد تغيير فكر وأسلوب وحياة، صحيح هي تحتاج إلى حزم وحسم وتصميم ومثابرة, ولكن المعمودية خطرة, تتطلب الموت عن حياة قديمة كشرط أساسي لقبول حياة جديدة مُعانة بالروح القدس. هي حقاً وبالحقيقة هدم وبناء, والهدم صعب للغاية!!! 
هنا يصطدم نيقوديموس بحقيقة المسيحية، فيجفل ويصمت، ويظل يتحايل على نفسه ثلاث سنوات حتى غلبها وقبل بالهدم ، فكان الموت وكانت القيامة له وعلى يديه! 
‏نيقوديموس يمثل في إنجيل يوحنا شخصية فريدة وممتارة، فهو قمة النخبة المختارة من إسرائيل التوراة والناموس والتلمود والمشناة, وكل علوم الفريسيين بفروعها، الذي جاء إلى المسيح يحمل معه رجاء الأمة اليهودية, وقلق ذوي الحاسية منها الذين يترجون إصلاحاً على مستوى الإمتداد دون أي مساس بالقديم. كان يرى في المسيح «رابي» أي معلم يهودي محترف الناموس والتوراة. صحيح أنه كان من ضمن الكثيرين الذين آمنوا باسم المسيح الذين ذكرهم القديس يوحنا: «ولما كان في أورشليم في عيد الفصح أمن كثيرون باسمه إذ رأوا الآيات التي صنع» (يو24:2). وهذا واضح من قول نيقوديموس في افتتاح حديثه مع المسيح «يا معلم (رابي)، نعلم أنك قد أتيت من الله معلماً لأن ليس أحد يقدر أن يعمل هذه الآيات التي أنت تعمل إن لم يكن الله معه.» (يو2:3)
‏ولكنه جاء بعقلية ومؤهلات فريسى لا يؤمن بالتجديد، ولكن يؤمن بالقداسة التي يحصل عليها الإنسان بالممارسة قليلاً قليلاً، يكون الإنسان فيها صاحب الجهد والمبادرة، وأما الله فيرى ويجازي بالمكافأة. 
ويقول المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس: [إن المنهج الفريسي يعلم أن الإنسان في مقدوره أن يعمل البر أو لا يعمله، وإن إرادة الإنسان مسئولة عن صنع الحق أو الباطل, وهم يغلفون أنفسهم بقداسة كلها من صنع أنفسهم.]  
من هذا نحن نستطيع أن نستشف ماذا كان يرجو نيقوديموس أن يسمعه من «رابي» يسوع المسيح!! فبحسب منهجه الفريسي كان ينتظر أن يتعلم من المسيح ممارسات فائقة على ما تعلمه، يستطيع أن ينمي بها مواهبه ويزداد في بره الشخصى وقداسته, وبذلك يكون مستحقاً أن يكون مواطناً لملكوت السموات التي سمع عنها من فم الرب. وقولنا هذا ليس جزافاً، فالمعروف لدى الفريسيين المدققين أن المسيا حينما يأتي سيكون معلمأ للبر: «هوذا قد جعلته شارعاً للشعوب, رئيساً وموصياً للشعوب» (إش4:55‏)، بل سؤال الذي ركض وراء يسوع جاثياً يوضح أيضأ ذلك: «أيها المعلم الصالح ماذا أعمل لأرث الحياة الأبدية.» (مر17:10)
‏كل هذه الأنظار والمشاعر كانت تجري في مخيلة نيقوديموس وهو يسترق الخطى ليلاً نحو البيت الذي كان يخلو إليه المسيح بعد عناء النهار الطويل، وهو غالباً البيت الذي تملكه عائلة القديس يوحنا. وقد استقبله المسيح بالترحاب وفتح له قلبه, ولكن المسيح عرف فكر نيقوديموس, كما يقول القديس يوحنا عن قصد وقبل أن يدخل في قصة نيقوديموس مباشرة: «لأنه علم ما كان في الإنسان.» (يو25:2)
أ- الحديث المباشر مع نيقوديموس. (1:3-12‏) 
‏وتستمر فيه المقابلة بين القديم والجديد على النحو التالي: 
القديم: ملكوت الله بالعلم والممارسات, والمفاتيح مع الفريسيين: «أنت معلم إسرائيل ولست تعلم هذا». 
‏الجديد: ملكوت الله بالميلاد الثاني من فوق من الماء والروح. 
‏الاستعلان: «ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 أبريل 2017)

*1:3- كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ.​
‏هذا الاسم لم يذكره أحد من الإنجيليين
كان رئيساً لليهود: هذا يعني أنه عضو في المجلس الأعلى للأمة، أي السنهدريم. وكذلك جاء في الآية 10 «أنه معلم إسرائيل»، وهي تقابل «دكتور في القانون» أي في الناموس اليهودي. وباللغة الكنسية عندنا هي «أرخن»، ولكن الأرخن عندنا هو للشعب وليس لرجال الدين، وهي مأخوذة أصلاً من النظام الشعبي اليهودي «رؤساء الشعب» (أع8:4). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 أبريل 2017)

*2:3- هَذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ».​
«جاء ليلاً»: لقد تركت في ذهن القديس يوحنا هذه الزيارة «في ظلام الليل» أثراً لا يُمحى، فقد ذكرها له ثلاث مرات في كل مرة يذكر اسمه, وكأنها أصبحت صفة أو لقباً؛ هذا في الحقيقة يكشف عن شعور القديس يوحنا بمدى الحذر أو الخوف الذي اتصف به نيقوديموس. ففي وسط مجمع السنهدريم تقدم نيقوديموس مدافعاً، ولكن بحذر شديد: «قال لهم نيقوديموس, الذي جاء إليه ليلاً, وهو واحد منهم» (يو50:7‏)، وأيضاً بعد إنزال جسد الرب من على الصليب جاء نيقوديموس بحذر أيضاً، ولكن بالتقابل كان التلاميذ قد تركوا المسيح وهربوا!! «وجاء أيضاً نيقوديموس الذي أتى أولاً إلى يسوع ليلاً وهو حامل مزيج مُر وعود نحو مائة مناً» (يو39:19). مع أنه جاء إليه ليلاً أول مرة، جاء وهو مؤمن باسم المسيح أي «المسيا»، ولكن دون علاقة شخصية أو إيمان شخصي فهو إيمان بالاسم, وفي المرة الثانية التي دافع فيها عن المسيح داخل السنهدريم دافع بحذر دون إظهار أي تعاطف مع المسيح، وعند أول مواجهة من الزملاء التزم الصمت؛ أما في المرة الأخيرة، وقد صار تلميذاً بالفعل للرب، إلا أنه أيضاً جاء مع يوسف الذي من الرامة: «ولكن خفية لسبب الخوف من اليهود.» (يو38:19‏) 
‏هذا الحذر والخوف يوضح بكل جلاء أن الإيمان بالمسيح لم يبلغ بعد إلى الايمان «الحي» بابن الله كمخلص حقيقي, حيث يجد الإنسان في المسيح دواء لجبانة الضمير، الدواء الذي يحوله من جبان رعديد كبطرس إلى شجاع صندي كبطرس أيضا: «أنا لست أعرف هذا الرجل». هذا الكلام قاله بطرس عن المسيح!!! أمام جارية!!!، «حينئذ امتلأ بطرس من الروح القدس وقال لهم: يا رؤساء الشعب وشيوخ إسرائيل إن كنا نفحص اليوم عن إحسان إلى إنسان سقيم بماذا شُفي هذا، ليكن معلوماً عند جميعكم وجميع شعب إسرائيل أنه باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه أنتم الذي أقامه الله من الأصوات...» (أع8:4-10). وهذا الكلام قاله أيضاً بطرس بعد أن قبل الإيمان الحي بابن الله!!! 
‏ولكن أسلوب القديس يوحنا يتعجب له, فهو يقول ويردد القول أنه جاء ليلاً ولا يمكن أن يفرط ويقول كلمة واحدة على جبن الرجل أو إيمانه, ولكن الذي يعرف أسلوب القديس يوحنا يعرف أنه قال هذا عن الرجل وقال أكثر!! فقوله أنه جاء ليلاً وتكراره لذكر الليل كفيل بحسب أسلوبه أن نفهم منه أنه إيمان الظلام، بمعنى أنه لم يعثر بعد على «أقنوم النور»، وأنه لا يزال بعيدأ عن الحب وما يحويه الحب من الإخلاص والثقة والأمانة وعدم الخوف، هذا هو تفسير «الليل» عند القديس يوحنا: «فذاك (يهوذا) لما أخذ اللقمة خرج للوقت وكان ليلاً.» (يو30:13‏) 
«يا معلم ‏نعلم أنك أتيت من الله معلما»: هذا الاعتراف بالمسيح، كونه معلماً, من شخص مثل نيقوديموس هو تقييم كبير لإنسان لم يؤمن بالمسيح بعد كابن الله. وكلمة «رابي» تعني أكثر من معلم باللغة العربية لأنها من جذر كلمة يهودية تعني كبير أو عظيم، وهي عل ثلاث درجات: «راب», و«رابي» و«رابو»، و«رابون» هي أعلاها, هذا اللقب مستحدث مذ أيام مدرسة شماي وهاليل. ونيقوديموس يعطيه هذا اللقب بالرغم من أنه ليس من خريجي مدارسهم: «فتعجب اليهود قائلين كيف هذا يعرف الكتب وهو لم يتعلم» (يو15:7‏)، إلا أنه رأى بحسب قياسات علمه أنه كان مستنيراً بالمعرفة الإلهية، وأنه جاء من الله. وهذا تعبير عبري قديم يقيم به الأشخاص الموهوبون. وهو بأسلوب مؤدب خفي يُشرك زملاءه علماء الناموس الذين استمعوا إلى المسيح في رأيه هذا بقوله: «نعلم» بالجمع. وبتعبير من هو مأخوذ بتعاليم المسيح، يصرح بحرارة أن تعليمه من الله مباشرة: «أتيت من الله معلماً»، وهو نفر التعبير الذي يكرره المسيح عن تعليمه: «تعليمي ليس لى بل للذي أرسلنى» (يو16:7). وهذا يتضمن بالفعل أنه مُرسل. ولكن خطأ نيقوديموس أنه يقصر ملامح التفوق الإلهي عند المسيح في حدود «معلم» فقط      (        ) ‏التي تأتي في اللاتينية magister حتى ولو كان موهوباً. 
«لأن ليس أحد يقدر أن يعمل هذه الآيات التي أنت تعمل إن لم يكن الله معه»: وهنا يكمن الخطأ الثاني لنيقوديموس، أنه اعتبر عمل الآيات أنه هو الدليل أن المسيح هو رجل الله. ومعروف أن الرابيين الأتقياء كانوا يجترحون المعجزات ليثبتوا تقواهم وليبرهنوا على صحة تعاليمهم. وهكذا ربط نيقوديموس آيات المسيح بحالة التقوى التي حصل عليها المسيح، على مستوى الرابيين الأتقياء. 
‏«إن لم يكن الله معه»: ‏هذا اصطلاح عبري كتابي مذكور بكثرة في العهد القديم: «فظهر له الرب في تلك الليلة وقال له: أنا إله إبراهيم أبيك، لا تخف لأني معك» (تك24:26). وهذا الكلام لإسحق ابن إبراهيم. وكذلك: «فظهر له ملاك الرب وقال له: الرب معك يا جبار البأس» (قض12:6‏), وهذا الكلام لجدعون. وواضح من الإصطلاح أن الذي يكون الله معه، لا يزيد عن كونه مُعانا من الله لإتيان أمر يطلبه الله. إلى هنا توقف إيمان نيقوديموس بالنسبة للمسيح والأيات التي رأها والتعليم الذي سمعه منه. ومنه ترى أنه كان يعيش في جو عالم الفريسيين والربيين، وأنه لم يخرج بإيمانه خارج الدراسات التى تلقاها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 أبريل 2017)

*3:3 - فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ»​
يلاحظ القارىء اللبيب أن المسيح هنا لا يجاوب على كلام نيقوديموس بل أجاب على أفكاره, وهنا أيضاً يلزم أن نلفت نظر القارىء أن يتمعن لماذا قبل أن يدخل القديس يوحنا في سرد قصة نيقوديموس، قال عن المسيح وهو يقصد ما يقول «لأنه علم ما كان في الإنسان». 
‏وهكذا وباختصار بالغ يقول القديس يوحنا «أجاب يسوع» فهو يجيب على استسفار نيقوديموس كاشفاً أمام القارىء كيف أن المسيح علم ما كان يجول في فكر هذا الفريسي، وكيفر بحذق المعلم الإلهي يقود السائل المتخفي وراء الألفاظ المنمقة إلى الحقيقة التي يسعى إليها. فنيقوديموس لم يرتقي بتفكيره ولا إلى لحظة لكي يدرك من هو المسيح الذي يتكلم معه على حقيقته، ولكن كان يدور ويلف عسى أن ينال منه معرفة تنفعه وليس إيماناً يعيشه. وكان كل همه أن يزداد معرفة على المعرفة التي عنده والتي يعتز بها أيما اعتزاز! واذ بالرب يرد على أفكاره موضحاً أنه ليس عنده، ولا هو على استعداد، أن يقول أو يعمل شيئاً على ذي قديم، ولكن عمله أن يخلق جديداً، يخلق بدءاً جديداً!! فملكوت الله التي يتمناها نيقوديموس لا يمكن أن يراها، بمعنى أن يعرفها معرفة الرؤيا، إلا إذا وُلد جديداً. 
«الحق الحق»‏: هذه البادئة في الكلام عند المسيح تفيد التوكيد أول ما تفيد, ثم تهيىء ذهن السامح والقارىء ليستعد لقبول معرفة جديدة وصعبة نوعاً ما أو أمراً  قد أُشكل على الدنيا معرفته سابقاً، وهو بصدد حل هذا الإشكال حلاً نهائياً وجذرياً. فهي بادئة تفيد في الغالب فكراُ جديداً يحمل تعليماً إلهياً يمتد بفكر الإنسان خطوة إلى الأمام والى أعلى، وسيكررها المسيح مرتين في هذا الأصحاح. 
«يولد من فوق»: «من فوق» تُترجم أيضاً «من جديد, ثانية» وقد اختلفت المخطوطات القديمة في ترجمتها. فالترجمة اللاتينية (        ) أي يولد ثانية، والترجة القبطية والترجمة السريانية، أخذت بالولادة «الثانية - من جديد» وقد تمشى مع هذه الترجمة كل من الشهيد يوستين، واكلمدنس السكندري، وترتوليان، وكذلك أغسطين وجيروم ومعظ الكتاب المحدثين. 
وبعض الشراح ارتأوا أن يتركوا ذلك لحرية المترجم طالما هي تحتمل أكثر من ترجمة أصيلة مثل العالم «باريت»‏. ولكن إذا عدنا لإنجيل القديس يوحنا نفسه وفحصنا اتجاهه الذي يرجحه في المواضع التي ذُكرت فيها هذه الكلمة ‏(31:3, 11:19و23) وتعاليمه عن الولادة من الله (13:1, 1يو29:2, 9:3, 7:4, 1:5)، نتحقق أن المعنى المرجع هو «الميلاد من فوق» معتبراً أنها حادث يبدأ وينشأ من السماء ويتم للانسان بقوى إلهية تفوق فهم وفحص وضبط الإنسان. ولكن لا ننسى أن فهمها عل أساس الميلاد الثاني هو من صميم الكتاب المقدس أيضاً في هذه المواضع (ابط3:1و23, تىطس 5:3‏). 
‏ولكن الملاحظ أن نيقوديموس فهمها أنها ولادة ثانية, من جديد، هذا تبادر إلى ذهنه فورا كيف يدخل بطن أمه من جديد!! 
«لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله»: ما يقصده المسيح أنه بهذه الولادة من فوق، أي الفائقة عل قدرات الإنسان، يدخل الإنسان في  اتصال بالوجود الجديد الفوقاني, أي ملكوت الله, وذلك بكل يقين عن طريق قدرات جديدة ومواهب جديدة. وبدون هذا الدخول في محيط الوجود الجديد, الولادة من فوق, لا يستطيع أن يرى، أي يتعرف عل هذا الملكوت! 
‏وواضح الكلام أننا في آدم خرجنا من حضرة الله مطرودين وحُرمنا من رؤيته، فبإمكانياتنا الجسدية التي ورثناها من أدم وقع علينا الحكم الذي وقع على آدم وهو الخروج من دائرة الله وعدم رؤيته. لذلك فلكي نعود ونرى الله، مجرد رؤية، يلزم أن نولد ولادة أخرى ليست من آدم وهي حتمأ وبالضروره من فوق, من الله, حتى بهذه الإمكانيات الجديدة نعود ‏ونرى الله. 
«لا يقدر»: أي لا يضب قوة عل الاتصال بملكوت الله سواء كان بالرؤية أو حتى التمتع بالتأمل، والسبب هو العجز الروحي الناتج عن الفساد الأخلاقي الذي جعل الجسد لا يقوى على اللحاق بمطالب الروح ومستواها؛ لأن رؤية الإنسان الطبيعي, الجسدي, محصورة في حدود الطبيعة, الجسديات, فإذا أراد الإنساذ أذ يرى ما فوق الطبيعة, الروحيات, فلابد له من المثيل, الميلاد الروحي, أي ما فوق الطبيعة, «ملكوت الله داخلكم», لتواجه المثيل مع المثيل. هذا هو عمل الله الفائق في روح الإنسان ليمنحه ما هو منه خاصة ليراه أو يحيا معه. 
‏والذي يلزم أن ننتبه إليه هنا هو القول القاطع المانع الذي وضعه الرب بالنسبة لمحاولة التطلع إلى ملكوته «لا يقدر»، بمعنى أنه محال على الإنسان أن يرى الله هنا أو هناك دون أن ينال من الله هنا المؤهلات الإلهية التي تجعله يراه كما هو: «ايها الأحباء الآن نحن أولاد الله (الميلاد من فوق) ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون، ولكن نعلم أنه إذا اُظهر نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو» (1يو2:3) 
‏«ملكوت الله»: يذكرها الفديس يوحنا في إنجيله مرتين فقط وهما اللتان جاءتا متتابعتين في هذه الأية والآية (5)، وقد استعاض عن هذا الإصطلاح بإصطلاح آخر وهو الحياة الآبدية عل مدى إنجيله ورسائله. وقد جاء كثيراً اسم «ملكوت الله» في الأناجيل الأخرى، وأيضا باسم «ملكوت السموات». 
والاسم أصلاً عبراني مستخدم في العهد القديم. وهو يعبر في الأدب العبري عن «امتلاك الله»، أو «تدبير وادارة الله»، والله هو الملك الآزلى والأبدي: «الرب قد ملك فلتبتهج الأرض... العدل والحق قاعدة كرسيه» (مز1:97-2)، «الرب قد ملك، ترتعد الشعوب» (مز1:99) وكان من المفروض أن تكون مملكة الله على الأرض منظورة وواضحة، ولكن لأن «الشعوب, الأمم» لا تعبده، لذلك اقتصر على إسرائيل. فإسرائيل, كانت, هي مملكة الله المنظورة على الأرض «الرب عظيم في صهيرن». ولكن لا يزال الله ينتظر خضوع الشعوب وذلك «في يوم الرب». 
‏ولكن نشأ في الفكر العبري إحاس طاغ بأن «ملكوت الله» له معنى روحي أعمق من مظاهر العبادة والمعاملات الطبيعية، وأنه «ملكوت غير منظور» في عمق هذه الحياة التي نحياها؛ ثم ظهر في أيام المسيح إحساسى أخر بأن «ملكوت الله» له معنى «أخروي» أي ينكشق إلا في غيبة النظام الحاضر للعالم. 
‏أما في العهد الجديد وبالمعنى المسيحي، فقد انبرى ملكوت الله ليأخذ الصدارة في كل تعاليم المسيح ووصاياه وأمثاله كغاية عظمى للانسان في كل حياته وجهاده ومسعاه. لقد كان أول من نادى به بهذا المعنى هو المعمدان (مت2:3‏)، وكرز به المسيح أول ما كرز(مت17:4). 
‏وقد صفى المسيح ونقى معنى الملكوت على المستويين الديني والأخلاقي, وحدد الصفات التي يتطلبها الله لداخلي ملكوته ومنها الأتي: 
+ التخلي عن كل ضروريات الحياة إذا تعارضت مع الملكوت حتى الأسرة (لو29:18) 
+ الإستغناء عن أعز ما للجسد إذا تعارض مع الملكوت، حتى العين واليد والرجل (مر47:9) 
+ السهر والمثابرة وربط القلب والفكر بهذه الغاية العظمى (مت1:25-13). 
+ الحرمان المؤكد لذوي البر الذاتي الذين يزكون أنفسهم (مت11:8). 
+ استحالة دخول الأغنياء المتكلين على أموالهم (مر23:10). 
+ الملكوت من نصيب المتواضعين والذين لهم روح الطفولة (مت3:5, مر15:10, يو3:3-5) 
‏وفي كل مثل من الأمثلة التي قدمها المسيح عن ملكوت الله كان يتصحح ويتحدد ويتجلى ويتضح معناه أكثر فأكثر. 
‏
وقفة قصيرة​‏
وفي التعليم المسيحي، وبمقتض الفهم اللاهوتي لملكوت الله, يمكن وضعه تحت ثلاثة بنود متكاملة. 
‏الملكوت في المستقبل, الملكوت في الحاضر، الكنيسة باعتبارها الملكوت. 
‏الملكوت في المستقبل: لقد أفصح المسيح في تعاليمه عن هذا البعد للملكوت، وهو البعد المستقبلي، بمعنى انتظار استعلان ملكوت الله بصورة لم نرها من قبل، ولم يتعرض لها هو سابقاً في حديه عن الملكوت. وهو الذي أمر تلاميذه, وبالتالى نحن أيضاً, أذ نطلبه كل يوم «ليأت ملكوتك» (مت10:6). وقد ألمح لهذا البعد الملكوتي في المستقبل بمثل العشر العذارى والعريس الذي يأتي فجأة! أو الزرع الذي ينمو، أو الزران في وسط الزرع الصالح الذي ينتظر الحصاد ليفصل الزوان من الحنطة. 
وقد ترسخ هذا البعد الملكوتي في ذهن الكنيسة منذ البدء وهي تنتظر استعلانه بفارغ الصبر، وربطته ربطاً لاهوتياً محكماً لمجيئه الثاني وجعلت هذا الترقب جزءاً من قانون إيمانها مع الدينونة والحياة الأبدية, وميعادها حددته بقيامة الأجساد. 
‏ولا يزال الفكر الارثوذكسي على إصراره وإلحاحه بانتظار مجيء ملكوت الله واستعلانه مهما تأخر.
الملكوت في الحاضر: في تعليم المسيح، يشير الرب إلى «حقيقة» أي جوهر هذا الملكوت كحالة فائقة ذات اتصال بالله, أنها قائمة في الحاضر الزمني ولكنها حقيقة مخفية ككنز في حقل وجده إنسان فباع كل شيء واشتراه. 
‏فالرب حينما بدأ يكرز، جعل الملكوت في متاول اليد: «قد اقترب» (مت2:3, 17:4). وحينما كان يشفي، كان بحسب تعبيره أن هذا الشفاء تم بأصبع الله، وهذا معناه أنه قد «أقبل عليكم ملكوت الله» (مت28:12). وحينما حاول البعض أن يأخذوا صورة عن مجىء ملكوت الله قال لهم: «ملكوت الله داخلكم» (لو12:17). والذي أضعف تأكيدات المسيح التي تملأ الأناجيل بأن ملكوت الله هو قوة الله في الحاضر الزمني، انشغال الكنيسة الاولى بانتظار مجيء الملكوت قريباً جداً وبأنه على وشك الظهور يوماً بعد يوم. 
‏ولكن بقيت توكيدات المسيح بملكوت الحاضر الزمني كأساس راسخ لإعادة فكر الكنيسة وربطه بالحاضر، يقول الوحي أنه «جعلنا ملوكاً وكهنة لله أبيه» (رؤ6:1و9, 10:5)، وقول الوحي: «نقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته» (كو13:1‏)، والتي منها يظهر أن ملكوت الله هو حقيقة واقعة امتلكتها الكيسة: «ليس أكلاً وشرباً بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس.» (رو17:14) 
‏ولكن هذه النظرة في التعليم الارثوذكسي لا تلغي ولا تُغنى عن انتظار الملكوت الآتي بقوة ومجد، حيث يتلاشى الشر الذي يقاوم ظهوره. 
‏فالملكوت في الحاضر هو ملكوت الخلاص الذي ظهر وأعلن وقد تم وأكمل, وعلينا أن نستنفذ قوته وبركاته. والملكوت الآتي هو ملكوت الحياة والميراث في المجد العتيد. 
ألكنيسة بأعتبارها ملكوت ألله: كان القديس أغسطينوس أول من اعتبر المختارين في الكنيسة الآن المعينين للحياة الآبدية أنهم يمثلون ملكوت الله أو ملكوت المسيح, في مقابل الأشرار الذين تحويهم الكنيسة أيضأ باعتبارهم «مملكة الشيطان». ومرة أخرى وضع المختارين كأنهم «مدينة الله» في مواجهة الأشرار «مدينة الأرض». ولكي نحصل على صورة صحيحة للكنيسة كملكوت الله، يلزم أن نعود إلى العهد القديم حينما كان الله يملك على شعب إسرائيل، فكانت إسرائيل بهيكلها الذي كان يحل فيه الله بصورة منظورة هي ملكوت الله المنظور على الأرض, ولكن كان لاسرائيل ولهيكلها صورة أخرى غير منظورة، صورة روحية حيث كان الله يحيا بالفعل بالروح في قلوب ابائها وأنبيائها وقديسيها, بل كان يملك حقاً على قلوب أتقيائها الذين تركوا لنا سيرتهم المرتفعة في القداسة وطاعة الله المذهلة والحب الالهي المتدفق في قلوبهم. وهذه الأسفار الشعرية, كسفر الأمثال والجامعة والمزامير وغيرها تحكي عن ملكوت الله الخفي غير المنظور الذي كانت تحياه إسرائيل تحت حكم الله وتدبيره. 
‏كل هذا انتهى شكلاً وموضوعاً برفض إسرائيل أن يملك عليها الله: «ليس لنا ملك إلا قيصر». بل وامتدت أيديهم إلى فاديهم وملكهم فقتلوه «خذه خذه أصلبه... أأصلب ملككم» (يو15:19‏). أما الذين قبلوه منهم وترجوا أن يملك عليهم ويفديهم فصنع منهم شعبه الجديد, الكنيسة التي خُلقت بتجسد الكلمة وتدشنت بدم صليبه وامتلأت بملء الله يوم الخمسين. وسرعان ما انضم إليها كل الذين كُتبت أسمائمم في سفر الحياة المعينين للحياة الآبدية منذ البدء, فصار فيها من الأباء والأنبياء والشهداء والقديسين ما يفوق الأولين, وعوض لوحي العهد ذوي الأربعة الأوجه, صارت الأربعة الأناجيل المكتوبة حقاً وفعلأ بأصبع الله, وبقية الأسفار الحية التي تشهد كيف قام الملكوت وامتد وكيف جلس الله على عرش القلوب وحكم. 
‏وإن كانت الكنيسة لا يعطي شكلها الأرضي المنظور صورة جيدة لملكوت الله بسبب معاثر الإنسان، إلا أن الله العامل فيها بالأسرار غير المنظورة أقام من الكنيسة سماء جديدة. فهو يلد فيها لنفسه كل يوم ألوفاً من خلائقه الروحانية بشكل خالقها وعلى صورته, بالحق, في القداسة والبر, يُلبسهم بيديه ثياب الروحانيين ويطعمهم من جسده ويسقيهم من دمه ويتعهدهم برحمته حتى يصلح كل واحد منهم أن يكون عضوا في جسده، شريكاً في آلامه هنا، وهناك شريك مجده في ملكه الآبدي. وهكذا فإن ملكوت الله يستعلن الآن في الكنيسة بالآلام, وهناك بالمجد.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 أبريل 2017)

*4- قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ 
أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟».​
الحقيقة هنا أن نيقوديموس لا يدعي الجهالة ولا يتوقع بالسخرية على عقيدة الميلاد الثاني، بل هو بكل صدق وأمانة يصور مدى الصعوبة البالغة، التي تبلغ مدى الإستحالة، كون الإنسان ينجح في أن يحصل على بداية حياة جديدة بميلاد جديد. وهذا التصوير, غير المبالغ فيه, أن الميلاد الثاني يساوي دخول شيخ في بطن أمه ثانية ويولد، هو محاولة منه ليدفع المسيح «كمعلم بالحق» أن يشرح له كيف يكون هكذا أو ما هي الوسيلة التي بها يمكن للانسان أن يولد ثانية؟ وهذا رة عليه المسيح ردا مباشراً عل فكره هكذا. 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء أنه كما أن المسيح ابتدره بقوله: «إن لم يولد الإنساذ ثانية (أو من فوق)»، هكذا كان رد نيقوديموس صحيحاً ومناسباً: «كيف يولد»؟ وأضاف من عنده تصوره عن استحالة الأمر. 
‏وليتمهل القارىء على هذا الفريسي العاتي، ليدرك أعماق إجابته. وعليك أن تتصور معه إنساناً ذا ماض طويل وعريض في التكيف بالعالم والناس والتعود على عادات وأفكار وسلوك مدى ستين سنة مثلاً، كيف يتخطاها، كيف ينساها، كيف يجعلها كأنها لم تكن ليبدأ من جديد وكأنه ما عاش هذه السنين، كيف؟ 
‏ثم صبراً جميلاً، وفرضاً أنه أمكن أن يمحو هذا محواً وكأنه لم يكن؛ ولكن كيف تبقى له «نفسه» هي هي التي سيبدأ بها، لأن النفس معجونة بصور الحياة منذ أن يعرف الإنسان نفسه، بل انطباع الأيام وحوادث الدهر تختزنها النفس أكثر مما يختزنها الجسد ألف مرة!!! لاحظ أن نيقوديموس يتكلم من عمق أعماق نفسه ومن طول حياته وخبراته التي ما جاء إلى المسيح إلا لكي يعدل فيها ويصحح، ولكن أن يلغيها كلها فهذا أمر جد خطير وغير وارد. 
‏ثم لا تسخر من رد نيقوديموس كونه يصور ونفسه وهو يدخل بطن أمه، فهذا هو الجزء الأقل في المشكلة، لأن الجزء الأكبر هو «النفس»، نفسها، كيف يعطيها بدءاً جديداً. فإذا استحال على الشيخ دخول بطن أمه ليولد من جديد، فالإستحالة الأكبر أن يدخل داخل نفسه ليلغي ما صنعته السنين وما خطه الدهر فيها. وبهذا يكون نيقوديموس قد صور, دون أن يدري, القيمة الفائقة للميلاد من فوق مع ما يحويه من غفران ومصالحة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 أبريل 2017)

*5- أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: 
إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ.​
‏سؤال نيقوديموس هو كيف يولد؟ هل من بطن أمه؟ هنا إجابة المسيح جاءت مباشرة على السؤال, فالميلاد ليس جسدياً بل هو ميلاد روحاني للنفس، ووسائله ليست لحمية لا من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله: من الماء والروح. هو ميلاد غير منظور, سماوي. 
‏والمسيح يستخدم حرف «من» الذي ترجمه القديس يوحنا في إنجيله باليونانية (     ) أو (    ), ويفيد «من داخل»، أي يدخل الإنسان الماء ويغشاه الروح ويقوم أو يخرج مولوداً جديداً. هنا الروح هو العنصر السماوي الأساسي المختص بـ «فوق»، المعتبر كينبوع أو مصدر الحياة العليا، وهنا تتركز النقلة الكبرى الجديدة للانسان. والأن لماذا الماء؟ فالروح معروف أنه عامل الخلق والتجديد، فما هو دور الماء؟ وحتماً الماء هنا ليس هو ماء المعمدان، بل ماء المسيح الذي مضمونه السري والسرائري هو روح هو سماوي؛ لأننا نعلم تماماً في مفهوم الماء حتى في أوائل معرفة الإنسان والخلق أنه يوجد نوعان من المياه: مياه فوق الجلّد (السماء) ومياه تحت الجلد وهو البحار والأنهار: «وقال الله ليكن جلد (أي سماء) في وسط المياه، وليكن فاصلاً بين مياه ومياه، فعمل الله الجلد وفصل بين المياه التي تحت الجلد والمياه التي فوق الجلد، وكان كذلك. ودعا الله الجلد سماء.» (تك6:1-8) 
‏فالمياه التي حولها المسيح في عرس قانا، حولها من مياه تخدم الأغراض الوقتية إلى خمر يخدم الأغراض الروحانية, أي نقل مفهوم مياه تطهر الجسد إلى مياه تختص بالروح. كذلك في مياه بئر يعقوب نرى المياه التي تخدم الأغراض الجسدية التي أعطاها الانجيل صورة الأغراض الحيوانية الخالصة إذ أضاف على الذين شربوا منها بعد يعقوب وبنيه الماشية أيضاً، إمعاناً في أنها مياه أرضية محضة ليس فيها ما يختص بالبركة ولا بالروح. ولكن هنا يرفع المسيح من مستوى المياه إلى ما فوق الجلد أي ليست مياه أرضية, وهذا يتم بحلول الروح القدس عليها وتقديسها. فتصير مصدراً لانبعاث حياة جديدة ليست أرضية بل روحانية. 
‏معروف أن المعمودية ثلاث خطوات أو مراحل: الاول اعتراف بالخطايا، الخطوة الثانية قبول الغفران, الثالثة تغطيس في الماء. هنا تكمل المعمودية كختم توبة. فالتغطيس في الماء هو بمثابة قبول أو الدخول في الموت عن الحياة السالفة، حيث الماء هنا هو بعنصره الأصلي الأرضي أولاً للموت ثم بعنصره الروحي التقديسي السماوي للتقديس، ثم الخروج من الماء استعدادا لحياة جديدة. هنا تكون قد انتهت معمودية الماء ليبدأ عمل الروح القدس وهو إعطاء حياة جديدة للنفس كنسمة حياة من فم الله, تؤهلها للدخول في الحياة الآبدية, أي ملكوت الله, والترائي أمامه. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن بصلاة التقديس على الماء يتقدس الماء ويقدس الجسد حسب قول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [لأنه بما أن الإنسان مكون من جسد ونفس عاقلة، فإنه يحتاج إلى عمليتي شفاء ليصير له ميلاد جديد، لأنه بالروح يتقدس روح الإنسان وبالماء الذي تقدس يتقدس الجسد. لأن الماء بعمل الروح يتحول معدنه إلى مؤثر إلهي غير منطوق به ويقدس كل من يحل فوقهم.] 
‏إذن, الميلاد من الماء والروح هو عملية موت عن حياة جسدية سالفة, وتقديس، ثم قبول حياة جديدة مخلوقة بالروح القدس، لتؤهل النفس للحياة مع الله في ملكوته. وليس أبدأ أن معمودية الماء هي عملية تختص بالخارج أو أنها عملية خارجية ظاهرية، بل هي الأساس العميق الذي عليه يعمل الروح القدس في الخلق، لأنه يستحيل أن الفاسد يلبس عدم فساد. فلابد أن تجري أولاً عملية الموت الارادي وبمؤازرة النعمة أيضاً, وذلك في المعمودية , عن حياة جسدية سالفة, بالنية الكاملة والضمير الطاهر؛ وهكذا يمكن التقديس حتى يتمكن الروح القدس بعدها أن يخلق في النفس حياة جديدة بالروح. 
‏وبالنسبة لنيقوديموس، فالميلاد من الماء والروح, أمر ليس غريباً ولا جديدا على مسامح نيقوديموس, فكل الذين اعتمدوا على يد يوحنا المعمدان سمعوا من المعمدان أن المسيح سيعمدهم بالروح القدس, وأن معموديته إنما هي التمهيد الالهي, حسب إرسالية الله له, لكي يهيى، العمل لمعمودية المسيح بالروح القدس. فقول المسيح أن تولدوا من الماء والروح هو رنين مسموع في كل أنحاء اليهودية. 
‏ولكن للأسف فإن الفريسيين رفضوا معمودية يوحنا: «وأما الفريسيون والناموسيون فرفضوا مشورة الله من جهة أنفسهم غير معتمدين منه» (لو30:7). وهكذا قطعوا على أنفسهم فرصة عمل الروح القدس بالتالي. 
‏ومعروف أنه بعد قيامة المسيح صارت معمودية الماء والروح تتمان معاً في جرن المعمودية: «لا بأعمال في بر عملناها نحن, بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني, وتجديد الروح القدس.»» (تيطس 5:3‏) 
‏وهكذا أصبح الميلاد الثاني من الماء والروح بالسر هو نفسه الميلاد من الله بالوعد. 
‏وأخيراً يلزمنا أن نعي تماماً أن المسيح حينما قال هنا بالولادة من الماء والروح إنما يقولها بصورة نبوية إلى حد ما، فمعمودية الروح القدس لم تكن قد بدأت بعد. حتى أن المسيح لم يذكر كلمة «المعمودية» لأن تركيزه كان على الخلقة الجديدة بالروح كنتيجة. 
‏«يدخل ملكوت الله»: هنا انتقل المسيح من حالة الرؤية الفكرية أو التعرف على ماهية هذا الملكوت, إلى الدخول فيه، وهو اصطلاح قريب جداً لذهن نيقوديموس، لأن الدخول إلى أرض الموعد: كنعان الأرضية، كصورة مصغرة توضيحية, كانت ماثلة أمام نيقوديموس؛ فكما هو مواطن في أرض الميعاد؛ مطلوب منه أن يكون مواطناً في ملكوت الله. وكما كان للدخول إلى أرض الموعد شروط جسدية (الختانة)؛ هكذا للدخول إلى ملكوت الله شروط روحية (المعمودية). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أبريل 2017)

*6- اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ.​
في البداية نود لو يلاحظ القارىء أننا لا زلنا مح فكر إنجيل القديس يوحنا الهادف إلى توضيح استعلان رسالة المسيح، وبالتالي استعلان المسيح من وراء استعلان رسالته. فالقارىء يذكر الأية الاولى: تحويل الماء إلى خمر، وهذا التحويل يشمل تحويل العبادة من الغسلات والتطهيرات بالماء إلى شرب الروح وكأس الخلاص، وفي تطهير الهيكل وضح لنا عملية تحويل الهيكل, مركز العبادة, من صناعة يد إنسان في 46 سنة إلى هيكل جسد المسيح بالقياهة من الأموات، حيث صار جسد المسيح هو الكنيسة مركزا لعبادة بالروح والحق؛ والآن في حديث نيقوديموس دخلنا في مفهوم تحويل الإنسان نفسه من حياة قديمة حسب الجد إلى حياة جديدة حب الروح, بالميلاد الثاني من فوق. 
‏والمسيح هنا في هذه الأية يقطع خط الرجعة على نيقوديموس حتى لا يفكر إطلاقأ في الخلط بين خلقة الجسد الأدمية القديمة وخلقة الروح الجديدة. فلا يوجد تطور من الجد إلى الروح، ولا امتداد، ولا تطعيم، ولا تخطي الحدود بالمعرفة, أو بالتقوى, أو بأي عمل يستطيع الإنسان أن يأتيه بقوته أو إرادته أو حتى بمواهبه! فالمولود من الجسد يبقى جسدياً, حسب أصله, والمولود من الروح لم يعد إنساناً جسدياً بعد, بل روحاً أو روحياً, حسب أصله أيضاً. 
فالجسد هنا هو العنصر البشري، والروح هو العنصر الإلهي الفائق. ولا يقصد المسيح هنا بالجسدي والروحي: «جسد هو، هو روح» الإتجاه المعتاد بالتعبير عن الجسد «بالمادي»، ولكن الإتجاه في الحقيقة أعمق وأجل، فهو يقصد الإنتهاء إلى «لا شيء» بالنسبة لنهاية الميلاد من الجسد، وبلوغ «الوجود الحقيقي» بالميلاد من الروح، الوجود مع الله للبقاء والخلود، فالمولود من الجسد غريب ونزيل عل الأرض، وزائل، سواء أدرك ذلك في نفسه، أو تلاهى وتعامى عن حقيقة غربته وزواله. 
‏أما المولود من الروح فقد دخل المعجزة الإلهية ليدرك وجوده الحقيقي، ويتيقن أنه صار غير مهدد بالزوال, ويحس أنه استوطن السماء بالفعل، ويمارس كل يوم وجوده برجاء حي يتجدد باستمرار. 
‏وكل من تأمل في وجوده وحياته وأعماله يدرك حقيقة نفسه إن كان يعيش على لا شيء أو يعيش على رجاء الوجود مع الله، وحينئذ يقيم الميلاد من الروح ويسعى نحوه بكل عزمه وتصميمه. 
‏وكما أن الولادة من الجسد تعطي الإنسان صفات جسدية خاصة منها الميل لإشباع رغبات الجسد، هكذا الميلاد من الروح يعطي النفس صفات روحية أهمها الإلتصاق بالله خالقها وإمكانية النزوع إليه من كل الفكر والنفس والقدرة! 
‏وبالتالي كما أن الولادة من الجسد تهيء الإنسان للحياة بالجسد في هذا العالم، هكذا الميلاد من الروح,  من فوق, يهيىء الإنسان للحياة, فوق, في ملكوت الله: «إن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوة» (كو1:3). ولأن الإنسان أصلاً هو مخلوق من جسد, ونفس عاقلة روحية, أصبحت حاجة الإنسان المولود من الجسد يقابلها بالضرورة حاجة الميلاد من الروح، كما أن تعلق الإنسان بالحياة على الأرض يقابله تعلق الإنسان بالحياة فوق بالروح. 
‏إنه نزوع طبيعي في الانسان, بحسب حركة الروح الذي فيه, التي نفخها الله في أنفه, أن يتطلع إلى الخلود والامتداد في الحياة إلى ما هو أعظم وأعلى وأرقى دائماً, وحنين الإنسان إلى الله والسماء والقداسة لم ينطفىء منه قط مهما تكدست الخطية فوق رأسه. الإنسان مخلوق أصلاً على صورة الله والصورة تنزع إلى التقرب من أصلها, كما أن الله يحن دائماً إلى صورته ويودها بقربه. ولو دققنا الرؤية أو تعمقنا الإنسان, ولو أنصفنا في تقييمه، لوجدناه روحاً لا جسداً, الإنسان الذي يحيا بجسده يحيا غريباً عن نفسه النزاعة نحو الروح والله! الإنسان يشقى بجسده بسبب وجود روحه الرقيبة عليه التي تستصغر دائماً من أعماله وأفكاره وميوله حينما تتطلع إلى خالقها. 
‏الإنسان لا يستمتع وجوده الحقيقي الذي يشتاق إليه ويتمناه، أو حتى الذي يجهله، ولكن الروح لا تجهل ما لها. فالإنسان يتأوة ولا يعلم ماذا يريد، فقط هو غير راض عما هو فيه، الأفضل دائمأ دائماً غائب عنه, مهما أجهد ذاته للحاق به, وكل ما يحصل عليه يبقى ليس هو الذي له. فالميلاد الروحاني الجديد للانسان هو معجزته التي يعيش على رجائها، مهما كانت مخفية عنه وغائبة عن وعيه, إنه حالما يحصل عليها، يصير هو الإنسان الذي يريده، هو نفسه تماماً، وليس أقل ولا أنملة, ميلاد الإنسان روحيأ من فوق هو بداية الوجود الحقيقي له الذي هو له حقاً، حيث تستقر نفسه على مركزها الثابت الأصيل الذي ليس على أرض الزعازع والأوهام بل فوق. الإنسان المولود من فوق يتشبث بالأبدية فلا يعود الزمن يقلقه ولا توافه الأعمال. 
‏ثم ألا ترى، عزيزي القارىء، أن الإنسان ليس حراً أن يختار بين أن يعيش بالجسد أو بالروح؟ لأنه إن لم يعش بالروح, فهو لا يعيش أصلاً وأبداً. أنظر إلى نيقوديموس الذي جاء يطلب الأفضل وهو معلم إسرائيل الأعلى، فاكتشق أنه حقاً وفعلاً لا يعيش!! 
‏يقولون إن الإنسان حر، يختار مصيره بنفسه، هذا غش وخداع، فمصير الإنسان هو الذي يقنع الإنسان أن يتخلى عن حريته!! ومصير الإنسان تحدده ماهيته، يحدده كيانه، يحدده أصله الذي انحدر منه والذي فقده على الطريق، فصار بدونه كلا شيء، فإذ هو أصر على حريته صار إلى لا شيء. إن نداء الأم التي تاه ابنها عنها يسمعه الولد وهو على بعد فراسخ وأميال، والإنسان يسمع في أعماقه نداء الله مهما بعد عن الله وطال بعاده. 
‏المولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح، الجسد لن يوصلنا إلى الله! إن الجسد لا يطيق الله: «محبة الجسد عداوة لله»!! فلكي يقبل الإنسان معجزة الميلاد الثاني من فوق يلزمه حتماً أن يُخضع الجسد لمعجزة الموت: أن يكف الجسد عن أن يحيا لنفسه, ويكف عن أن يقود مسيرة الحياة: «وكان يقتاد بالروح.» (1:4). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أبريل 2017)

*7- لاَ تَتَعَجَّبْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ.​
هذه الآية مرتبة على سابقتها، أي إذا كان المولود من الجسد يبقى جسداً والمولود من الروح يصير روحاً, إذن، لا تتعجب إذا قلت لك ينبغي أن تولدود من فوق! هذا إذا كنت تريد أن تصير رجلاً روحياً وتتأهل للحياة في ملكوت الله. أو بمعنى أكثر وضوحاً إذا كنت قد جئث إلي لتتعلم كيف تحيا كما ينبغي لإنسان يريد أن يدخل ملكوت الله, فلن تنفعك الأعمال الجسدية كلها, مهما كانت، فهي من الجسد وتؤول إلى الجسد، ولكن يلزم أن تصير إنساناً روحياً تحيا بالروح وليس بالجسد: «فلا تتعجب إذا قلت لك ينبغي أن تولدود من فوق». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أبريل 2017)

*8- اَلرِّيحُ تَهُبُّ حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ وَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهَا لَكِنَّكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ تَأْتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ. 
هَكَذَا كُلُّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ».​
‏في اللغة العربية يصير كلام المسيح هنا, الذي يبرهن به على عدم قدرة الإنسان على ملاحقة عمل الروح القدس ومعرفة كيفية عمله, يصير فهمه صعباً نوعاً ما، لأنه في اللغة اليونانية التي كُتب بها الإنجيل واللغة العبرية وهي اللغة الأصلية التي تكلم بها المسيح, يأتي اسم «الروح» مطابقاً لاسم «الريح» حرفياً، بل حتى كلمة «يهب» الريح تأتي من أصل كلمة الريح. 
‏ولكن القصد العام من كلام المسيح يمكن تشبيهه بشجرة هادئة وفجأة تجد أغصانها تتحرك وأوراقها تصفق وتسمع صوت الريح يتخللها بوضوح فتعرف أن الشجرة استهدفت لعمل الريح، ولكن لا تعرف من أين أتى الريح ولا إلى أين سيذهب، هكذا كل من وُلد من الروح، تظهرعليه علامات عمل الروح القدس بغاية الوضوح والقوة, في كلامه، في تصرفه, في فهمه، في حبه, في صبره، في اتضاعه، في شجاعته، في حكمته، في رؤيته للأمور الروحية وأمور العالم الحاضر. وباختصار تجده إنساناً آخر غير الذي كنت تعرفه، فتعرف بكل يقين أنه اُستهدف لعمل الروح القدس بالميلاد من فوث. 
‏ولكن ليس قصد المسيح أن يوضح أن الميلاد الثاني من فوق يمكن شرحه تماماً، فهذا يبقى سراً لا يمكن أن يعرفه إلا الذي أخذه, ولكن شرح المسيح هو توضيحي يعتمد على المقارنة التي تبقى في حدود الجسديات. فالرياح لا تخرج عن كونها قوة طبيعية مادية: «كما أنك لا تعلم طريق الريح... كذلك لا تعلم أعمال الله الذي يصنع الجميع.» (جا5:11) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أبريل 2017)

*9- فَسَأَلَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا؟»​
فَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ وَقُلْ لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ: اسْمَعُوا سَمْعاً وَلاَ تَفْهَمُوا وَأَبْصِرُوا إِبْصَاراً وَلاَ تَعْرِفُوا. غَلِّظْ قَلْبَ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ وَثَقِّلْ أُذُنَيْهِ وَاطْمُسْ عَيْنَيْهِ لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرَ بِعَيْنَيْهِ وَيَسْمَعَ بِأُذُنَيْهِ وَيَفْهَمْ بِقَلْبِهِ وَيَرْجِعَ فَيُشْفَى». (إش9:6-10)

أَنَّ الْقَسَاوَةَ قَدْ حَصَلَتْ جُزْئِيّالاِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مِلْؤُ الأُمَمِ. وَهَكَذَا سَيَخْلُصُ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. (رو25:11-26)
‏
السؤال يطلب توضيحاً، لأن الكلمة «كيف يكون هذا» هي باليونانية: «كيفر هذا يصير أو يتم»، فالسؤال هو عن عملية الولادة الثانية كيف تكون. وفي الحقيقة إنه أمر غير محتمل من هذا المعلم أن يسأل هذا السؤال, لأن المسيح أوضح له أن هذا العمل فائق وهو من اختصاص حركة الروح القدس أي حسب قوانين عمل الله تجاه الإنسان؛ أي بمنتهى الوضوح والصراحة أدخل المسيح عملية الميلاد الثاني من فوق ومن الماء والروح في دائرة اختصاصه هو, أي في محيط معرفته وعلمه فيما يخص عمل الله. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أبريل 2017)

*10- أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ مُعَلِّمُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ هَذَا!.​
مراجعة بل مساءلة أليمة، يوجهها المسيح بل الله لمعلم التوراة والقّيم على إنارة شعب الله، لا يوجهها لنيقوديموس بل لكل معلمي إسرائيل وفريسييه وكتبته في شخص نيقوديموس. ألم يتكلم الله على فم كل أنبيائه ومختاريه عن عمل الروح في الإنسان وتغييره كلية حتى إنه يصير شخصاً آخر؟ 
«فأخذ صمؤئيل قنينة الدهن وصب على راسه وقبله وقال... يحل عليك روح الله فتتنبأ معهم وتتحول إلى رجل آخر... وكان عندما أدار كتفه لكي يذهب من عند صمؤيل أن الله أعطاه قلباً آ!! وأتت جميع هذه الآيات في ذلك اليوم، ولما جاءوا إلى هناك إلى جبعة، إذا بزمرة من الأنبياء لقيته. فحل عليه روح الله فتنبأ في وسطهم.» (اصم1:10-10) 
‏وهل يكون عمل الروح للتجديد وتغيير الإنسان أكثر من هذا؟ 
«فأخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن ومسحه وسط إخوته وحل روح الرب عل داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعداً» (1صم13:16) 
‏وهل هذا ليس على مستوى ميلاد ثان للانسان ليحيا بالروح كل أيامه؟ 
+ ومن جهة الخلق الجديد في الإنسان ألم نسمع من داود النبي نفسه, عندما أخطأ إل الله, كيف صرخ: «قلباً نقياً اخلق فيّ يا الله وروحاً مستقيماً جدد في داخلي» (مز10:51), أليس هذا خلقاً جديداً وبعد التجديد أيضاً! لأنه رأى أن صومه وصلاته وعبادته وتسابيحه لن تغنيه من التجديد والخلق الجديد؟ 
+ ثم ألم يتكلم حزقيال النبي معلماً وشارحاً عن ما سيتم بالحرف الواحد في أيام المسيا الذي وقف نيقوديموس أمامه ولم يتذكر كلمة واحدة مما قال: «وأعطيهم قلباً واحداً، وأجعل في داخلكم روحاً جديداً, وأنزع قلب الحجر من لحمهم وأعطيهم قلب لحم» (حز11:11) 
‏أليس هذا ميلادا جماعياً كولادة شعب بمواهب روحية واحدة؟ 
+ ثم ألم يحزر حزقيال النبي أيضأ الذين يتوانون من مثل هذا التجديد الذي سيمنحه الله في وقته: «اطرحوا عنكم كل معاصيكم التي عصيتم بها (التوبة) واعملوا لأنفسكم قلبا جديدا وروحأ جديدة فلماذا تموتون يا بيت إسرائل» (حز31:18). فبدل أن يركض معلم التوراة والناموس وفي مقدمتهم نيقوديموس لينالوا القلب الجديد والروح الجديد، جاء يسأل بلسانهم «كيف يكون هذا؟» 
+ ثم ها هوذا أيضأ حزقيال يجمح عمل الماء مع عمل الروح باعتبار ذلك سر قوة التجديد الذي سيرسله الله لهم على يدي المسيا: «وأرش عليكم ماءً طاهراً فتطهرون من كل نجاساتكم ومن كل أصنامكم أطهركم، وأعطيكم قلبا جديداً, وأجعل روحااً ‏في داخلكم» (حز25:36-26)
‏+ ثم هوذا حزقيال أيضاً ينال من الله أمراً صريحاً بأن «يتنبأ للروح أن يهب», وهو بالحرف الواحد نفس الإصطلاح الذي استعمله الرب يسوع: «الريح تهب حيث تشاء...»، حتى صار معلم إسرائيل بلا عذر ان يجهل كيف يكون هذا: «فقال لي تنبتأ للروح يا ابن آدم وقل للروح هكذا قال السيد الرب: هلم يا روح من الرياح الأربع, وهب على هؤلاء القتلى ليحيوا. فتنبأت كما أمرني, فدخل فيهم الروح, فحيوا وقاموا على أقدامهم, جيش عظيم جداً جداً. ثم قال لي: يا ابن أدم هذه العظام هي كل بيت إسرائيل. ها هم يقولون يبست عظامنا وهلك رجاؤنا. قد انقطعنا. لذلك تنبأ وقل لهم: هكذا قال السيد الرب: هأنذا أفتح قبوركم وأصعدكم من قبوركم يا شعبي... وأجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون.» (حز9:37-14). 
+ ثم من جهة العهد الجديد الذي وعد به الله، وكيف سيتولى الله بنفسه تعليم الشعب بأن يلقن قلوبهم علم معرفته فلا يحتاجون إلى معلم بعد بل يكون الله هو«المعلم» : «ها أيام تأتي يقول الرب وأقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهدا جديدا, ليس كالعهد (الأول)... أجعل شريعتي في داخلهم واكتبها عل قلوبهم وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لى شعباً. ولا يعلمون بعد كل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلين اعرفوا الرب، لأنهم كلهم سيعرفوني من  صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم, يقول الرب, لأني أصفح عن إثمهم ولا أذكر خطيتهم بعد» (إر31:31-34). أليس هذا هو عهد التجديد وميلاد الإنسان الجديد وعلم الله الجديد؟ 
+ ثم كيف أن الله يلد أولاداً ويلد مدينة ويلد شعباً ويمخض بهم بالروح ويلدهم؟ كان إشعياء في ذلك واضحاً غاية الوضوح: «بل افرحوا وابتهجوا إلى الأبد فيما أنا خالق، لأني هأنذا خالق أورشليم بهجة وشعبها فرحاً. فأبتهج بأورشليم وأفحر بشعبي... من سع مثل هذا. من رأى مثل هذه: هل تمخض بلاد في يوم واحد، أو تولد أمة دفعة واحدة؟ فقد مخضت صهيون، بل ولدت بنيها. هل أنا أمخض ولا أولد يقول الرب.» (إش18:65-19, 8:66-9) 
+ وعن عمل الروح القدس جهاراً وانسكابه بلا كيل، يقول يؤئيل النبي: «ويكون بعد ذلك أني أسكب روحي على كل بشر, فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً ويرى شبابكم رؤى؛ وعلى العبيد أيضاُ وعلى الإماء أسكب روحي في تلك الآيام.» (يؤئيل 28:2-29‏) 
‏فماذا إذا؟ أليس هذا دليلاً على أن معلمي الشعب تركوا تعاليم الله الحية المبهجة وتعزياته التي بلا عدد, نسوها وأهملوها, ففقدوا حاسة الرؤية العقلية والروحية لما انشغلوا بالقوانين الحرفية والوصايا الجسدية. فلما جاء العصر الموعود وتحققت كل وعود الله وظهر المسيا الذي يطلبونه وانسكب الروح, لم يعرفوه. وأمام تحقيق أجمل مواعيد الله وهي خلق الإنسان خلقاً روحيا جديداً بقلب جديد وروح جديد, وقف نيقوديموس يسأل كيف يكون هذا؟؟ بدل أن يقول ها أنذا!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أبريل 2017)

*11- اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ شَهَادَتَنَا.​
‏هنا الآية امتداد للسؤال الإستنكاري الذي طرحه الرب على نيقوديموس موبخاً: «أنت معلم إسرائيل ولست تعلم هذا؟» 
‏هنا يقول الرب: أما أنا فأعلم، ويعلم معي ويشهد عليك كل الذين تنبأوا عن هذه الآيام، وعن عمل الله الذي وعد به والذي هو غريب في عينيك. والمسيح لما يتكلم يتكلم عن مصدر المعرفة والرؤية، ولما يشهد يشهد ومعه الآب الذي أرسله. وان جاءت الكلمات في هذه الأية بالجمع فهي بسبب تعذر القول بالشهادة بالمفرد، فالشهادة الشرعية لا بد أن تكون لأكثر من واحد، لذلك جمع الشهادة والعلم معاً:«نعلم ونشهد». 
‏وقد جاءت هذه الآية نفسها مرة أخرى، وفي هذا الآصحاح أيضاً، عن المسيح ولكن بمنطوق الشخص الثالث الغائب: «ما رآه وسمع به يشهد، وشهادته ليس أحد يقبلها.» (يو32:3). أما قولنا أن الآب يشهد معه، فهذا يؤكده أيضاً بعد ذلك قول الأية: «ومن قبل شهادته، فقد ختم أن الله صادق.» (يو33:3) 
‏ولكن تمشياً مع فكر نيقوديموس الأرضى والمحدود، فمن الممكن أن يكون الرب قد تماشى معه على مستوى رؤيته. فالرب يتكلم وبجواره تلاميذه الذين كانوا سابقاً أيضأ تلاميذ المعمدان، هؤلاء رأوا وعلموا يقيناً ما هو الميلاد من الماء وما هو عمل الروح القدس في الماء ومح الماء. فالمسيح يتكلم ومعه من يعلم ومن رأى ويشهد. وإن كان هذا الفكر لا يلزمنا نحن الذين نعلم من هو الذي يعرف بالحق، ومن هو الذي رأى بالحق!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 أبريل 2017)

*12- إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأرضيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟.​
«أنا الرب إلهك الذي أسس السموات وخلق الأرض, الذي يداي صورت كل جند السموات ولكني لم أظهرها لك حتى لا تذهب وراءها.» (هو4:13- حسب الترجمة السبعينية)
‏الأرضيات هنا، بحسب لغة القديس يوحنا وحسبما تكون الكلمات صادرة من فم المسيح وتشبيهاته، فهي تعني الأمور الروحية كالميلاد الثاني إنما مشروحة على المستوى الجسدي بأمثال أرضية «كالريح التي تهب»، أو الجسد «كالخبز المكسور»، أو الدم «كالخمر الممزوج في الكأس»؛ فإذا لم يستطع اليهود أن يؤمنوا بالروحيات بالرغم من تجسيدها على مستوى فهم الأرضيات فكيف يؤمنون بها لو استعلنها لهم على مستوى جوهرها السمائي والإلهي؟ 
‏واضح جداً أن عجز معلم إسرائيل هذا المرموق الذي جاء ليمثل أعلى طبقة متعلمة في إسرائيل, أقول إن عجزه في ملاحقة شرح الرب للميلاد الثاني للانسان من الماء والروح بالرغم من أن الرب أعطاه مثلاً موازياً من الأمور الأرضية، هذا العجز جعل الرب يقتصد جداً في التعمق في شرح الأمور الروحية التي تتبع حتماً الميلاد الجديد والتي تختص بصورة الإنسان ومؤهلاته وكفاءته في رؤية الله والدخول إلى الملكوت، بل وجعله يكف عن الإسترسال في أمور السماء نفسها، وهذا أمر يحز في نفوسنا. هذا التعجيز عينه واجهه بولس الرسول عند الإسترسال في أسرار الروح للكورنثيين: «وأنا أيها الإخوة لم أستطع أن أكلمكم كروحيين بل كجسديي ، كأطفال في المسيح سقيتكم لبناً لا طعاماً لأنكم لم تكونوا بعد تستطيعون بل الأن أيضاً لا تستطيعون» (اكو1:3-2). ويرد على هذا الكلام سفر العبرانيين: «لأن كل من يتناول اللبن هو عديم الخبرة في كلام البر لأنه طفل وأما الطعام القوي فللبالغين, الذين بسبب التمرن قد صارت لهم الحواس (الروحية) مدربة على التمييز بين الخير والشر» (عب13:5-14). وطبعأ فإن ما يقصده الرب من قوله «الأرضيات» هو النصيب الذي يتلقاه أولاد الله من الروح هنا على الأرض، مشروحاً بأمثلة أرضية مثل الميلاد من الماء والروح, وهو يختص بالسلوك والحياة هنا. السماويات هي النصيب المعد لأولاد الله في السماء، وهو الجزء الأعظم والأكمل للخلاص الذي بُديء به هنا. لأن الميلاد الثاني وإن كان يحدث الأن في هذا الزمان وعلى الأرض, ولكنه أصلاً وبالنهاية فهو لحساب الملكوت والحياة مع الله. 
‏وكلام الرب لا يفيد أنه لن يتكلم أو يعلم عن السماويات عامة، بل الكلام موجه للفريسيين الذين عجزوا عن اللحاق ببداية المسيرة الروحانية بالميلاد (من الماء والروح). فكيف سيقبلون مثلاً الأكل من الجسد والدم الإلهيين، أو «أنا والآب واحد»، أو الفداء بدم ابن الله، أو القيامة من الأموات، أو الصعود والجلوس عن يمين الآب؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 أبريل 2017)

*ب- الحديث الغير مباشر مح نيقوديموس (13:3-21‏)
​وتستمر فيه المقابلة بين القديم والجديد على النحو التالي: 
‏القديم: الحية النحاسية المرفوعة على خشبة، والمريض الناظر إليها يشفى من عضة الحية. 
الجديد: «هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الآبدية». 
‏الاستعلان: موت ابن الله على الصليب. 
‏القديم: ظلمة الأعمال الشريرة, بغضة النور, الدينونة. 
الجديد: الإقبال إلى النور بأفعال الحق المعمولة بالله . 
‏الاستعلان: «النور جاء إلى العالم».

13- وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.​
يقول بعض من الشراح إن الكلام مع نيقوديموس قد انتهى عند الآية السابقة (12‏)، ولكن معظم الشراح قالوا بانتهاء الحديث مع نيقويموس عند الأية (15‏). وربما يكون بعض الآباء قد أخذوا بهذا الفكر, ولكن لا يوجد قط ما يبرر هذا وذاك. فكلام المسيح واضح ومسترسل، بل ومتحمس لكي يعطي نيقوديموس أقصى ما يمكن من عناصر التجديد والحياة الآبدية التي جاء من أجلها. 
‏ويلزم هنا أن ننبه ذهن القارىء لبداية حديث نيقوديموس بقوله: «يا معلم نعلم أنك أتيت من الله مُعلماً..». هنا في الواح يقسم نيقوديموس نظرته للمسيح إلى جزئين: الاول: شخص المسيح,  والجزء الثاني: رسالته . 
‏وعلى هذا القياس، كان رد المسيح المسترسل الطويل. فبدء كل زي بدء هو أن المسيح لم يجىء معلما يعلم بعلم أفضل, بل جاء ليعطي حياة أفضل, من فوق حيث أتى,  فهو لا يعلم علم الملكوت بل يلد من روحه، من السماء، أبناء جدد للملكوت. أما من جهة شخصه أنه أتى من الله معلما فقد رد المسيح أنه نزل من السماء, بعمل سيشرحه حالاً, (الإرتقاع على الصليب والبذل والحياة الآبدية)، وسيصعد إلى السماء, ليبقى هناك. لأنه هو من هناك! وهكذا يستمر المسيح. 
‏كذلك ينبغي أيضاً أن ننتبه، لأن الميلاد الذي جاء المسيح ليعطيه «من فوق», هذا الذي صعب على نيقوديموس فهمه وتفسيره، سيبدأ المسيح ليوضح له سهولة الميلاد من فوق كونه هو«من فوق» وكون ارتفاعه (على الصليب) سيعطي الحياة الأبدية التي هي عنصر الحياة في الميلاد من فوق. لهذا ينبغي الإلتفات إلى الترابط بين عناصر الحديث، لأنها غاية في العمق. 
‏تبتدىء الآية هنا بحرف «و» وهي تصل الكلام بالسابق مع إعطاء فكر جديد يفوق في قوته. ما ذُكر سابقاً. فالمعنى في جملته يكون هكذا: ولو أنه يوجد من لا يصدق أمور السماء، ولكن الذي يتكلم هنا عن أموو السماء هو من نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان (بالتجسد) وهو اصلاً في السماء! إلا أنه لن يمكث على الأرض كثيراً فهو سيصعد إلى السماء كما كان. والكلام يحوي معاني أخرى داخل مضمون هذا النزول والصعود وهي أسرار السماء، ويلزم أن ننفتح لقبولها كما أنه يلزم أن نفتح أعين قلوبنا لإدراك من هو هذا: «ابن الإنسان» الذي نزل من السماء لنتعرف عليه شخصياً لأنه سيوضح نفسه بأعماله.
‏«ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء»: «دصعد» هنا الفعل في المضارع التام الذي يفيد الحدوث المكتمل والمستمر إلى الآن. ولذلك أضاف «ابن الإنسان الذى في السماء (الآن)»، ويلزم هنا أن نذكر ما سبق أن قاله القديس يوحنا: «الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر». 
‏والمعنى أنه ليس إنسان قط استطاع أن يرتفع إلى مناطق الحق العليا ليتحقق منها، ولا أحد أيضأ أُعطيت له أسرار السموات إلا «ابن الإنسان» الذي يحمل في كيانه البشرية كلها ويمثلها تمثيلاً. فهو وحده عنده معرفة الحق المطلق بجملتها، ليس كمن يستقبلها أويتعلمها، بل هي تنبع فيه كمن يمتلكها. وهو لما صعد إلى السماء، لا يكون كمن يرتفع، أو يُرفع، فهو يحمل مجد الصعود في ذاته, لأنه هو على الأرض ليس كمن يقيم أو يستوطن بل كزائر نزل من السماء لمهمة ورسالة, بالتجسد، فالسماء هي وطنه. لذلك فأمور السماء كلها هي معرفته الخاصة، وليس كأنه يتعرف عليها كشيء ليس له، فهي صورة من حياته جاء ليورثها لنا. وهنا فعل «الصعود» تم مرة واحدة مكتملة الفعل. 
«نزل من السماء»: ‏«نزل» وهو فعل في زمن الماضي البسيط. ويلزم أن ننتبه أن قوله «نزل من السماء» هو التعبير الذي يتجسم لنا في قوله: «والكلمة صار جسداً» حيث جاء الفعل «صار» وهو أيضأ في زمن الماضى البسيط, كتعبير عن صحة حدوث التجسد في صميم الزمن. غير أن زمن الماضى البسيط لا ينفي استمرارية النزول، ولذلك جاء نفس الفعل في أية أخرى في زمن المضارع المستمر الذي يفيد دوام النزول، لأن التجسد أو النزول فعل حدث ولا يزال حادثاً وقائماً إلى الأبد. 
«لأن خبز الله هو النازل من السماء، الواهب حياة للعالم» (يو33:6), يلاحظ ها أن النزول في حالة الدوام, وموطن صاحب هذا الجسد هو السماء أصلاً: «ليس موسى أعطاكم الخبز من السماء بل أبي يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء». 
‏وكأنما الرسالة الأصلية للمسيح التي نزل إليها من السماء هي ليعطينا جسده, على الدوام, خبزاً حقيقياً لنحيا به, على الدوام. أما الذين يعرضون عن هذا الخبز الحقيقي المحيي ويرفضونه، فحجتهم هي هذه: «أليس هذا هو يسوع بن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بأبيه وأمه فكيق يقول هذا إني نزلت من السماء» (يو42:6)، «كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكله؟» (يو52:6‏). هذه هي عثرة «إتضاع المسيح»!! «وطوبى لمن لا يعثر فيّ.» (يو42:6‏) 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء أن «النزول من السماء» هو اصطلاح خاص بالله في العهد القديم: «... ويكونوا مستعدين لليوم الثالث، لأنه في اليوم الثالث ينزل الرب أمام عيون جميع الشعب على جبل سيناء» (خر11:19)، «فأنزل أنا وأتكلم معك هناك وآخذ من الروح الذي عليك وأضع عليهم فيحملون معك ثقل الشعب.» (عد17:11) 
‏وتعتبر الآية التي نحن بصددها: «... إلا الذي نزل من السماء, ابن الإنسان, الذي هو في السماء» شرحاً مبسطاً غاية التبسيط للتجسد على أساس آيات العهد القديم التي ذكر فيها «نزول الله» ولكن استبدل فيها «ابن الإنسان» بدل كلمة «الله»» بسبب «ظهور الله في الجسد» (اتي16:3). فإذا علمنا أن الذي «نزل من السماء» هو ابن الله حنئذ تتضح الآية: «لأني نزلت مز الساء، ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني.» (يو38:6) 
‏والأن إذا انتبهنا إلى مفهوم «النزول من السماء» بصورته العامة، نرى أن نزول ابن الإنسان في هذه الآية التي نحن بصددها (13‏) لا يختص فقط باستعلان أسرار السماء بل توصيل رسالة الخلاص والحياة الأبدية، أو باللغة التي تناسب نيقوديموس إعطاء الدخول إلى ملكوت الله. 
‏كما يلاحظ أن هذه الأية (13‏) لو دققنا في مشتملاتها من حيث رسالة النزول ورسالة الصعود, نجد أنها تجمع كل أعمال المسيح: التجسد, أعمال الفداء والخلاص حتى الصعود. لذلك لا نستغرب أن الآية التي تأتي بعدها مباشرة (14) تتكلم عن أول فعل من أفعال الخلاص وهو الصليب, ولكن في صورة «ارتفاع». تعبيرا عن المجد الذي سيليه حتماً وذلك باستخدام رمز الحية.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 أبريل 2017)

*14- «وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.
15- لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.​
(لقد راجعنا الآباء في ما قالوه عن الحية النحاسية غير اننا لم نعثر على كبد الحقيقة. فالقديس يوستين في حواره مع تريفو عندما سأله تريفو اليهودي عن هذا الرمز كان جوابه: [أنا لا أستطيع أن أعطي جواباً في هذا لأني طالما سألت معلميني فلم يعطوني جوابأ شافياً]. ويقول ‏القديس أمبروسيوس: [إن حيتي هي حية صالحة لأنه لا يخرج سم من فمها بل الدواء الشافي] في شرحه للمزمور143 
‏يقول أوريجانومس: [إن الحية النحاسية هي الشبه للمخلص، وكنه لم يكن هو الحية لكنه كان يمثلها]. 
‏القديس غريغوريوس النيسي يشرح ذلك مطولاً فيقول: [إن الناموس يوضح لنا أن المنظور على الصليب كان على شبه الحية, ولكن لم يكن حية كما يقول بولس الرسول: «في شبه جسد الخطية» (رو3:8) لأن الحية الحقيقية هي الخطية, والذي يلجأ للخطية يأخذ طبيعة الحية. فالإنسان أُخلي من الخطية بواسطة الذي أخذ شكل الخطية وصار على شكلها وهو الذي تغير بشبه الحية]. وقد حذا حذوه ذهبي الفم وثيئوفيلس الأنطاكي 
‏ويقول القديس إبيفانيوس أسقف قبرص نفس الفكرة تقريبأ وأضاف: [إن الحية كانت تمثل المسيح. فاليهود حينما عاملوا المسيح كأنه حية، فقد أصابهم سم الحية أي الشيطان. وحنئذ جاء الشفاء للذين عضتهم الحية حينما رُفعت الحية) 
القديس أغسطينوس يقول: [إن رفع الحية هو موت المسيح].)

‏هنا بداية عمل ابن الانسان، شرحها المسيح على مستوى فكر نيقوديموس معلم إسرائيل: 
‏ويمكن شرح الموضوع هكذا: قصة سقوط الإنسان بدأت بالحية التي استطاعت أن تسرب الخطية القاتلة للانسان. وقد أفلح الناموس (التوراة) على يد موسى (عد7:21) أن يصور بالرمز الخلاص المزمع أن يتم للانسان المسموم بشوكة الموت, أي الخطية التي هي من صنع الحية. فانتهز موسى فرصة انتشار الحيات المحرقة أي التي تتلمظ بلونها الضارب إلى الحمرة كالنار المحرقة, التي ترمز إلى جهنم, التي بدأت تفتك بالشعب غليظ الرقبة جزاء تمرده على الله مرة ثانية كأبيهم أدم. فأقام مومى بمشورة الله الذي يصور أشباه السمويات وظلها، تمثال حية نحاسية حمراء وأقامها على عود من الخشب عالياً في وسط الشعب؛ وأمر أن كل من تلدغه حية, عليه فقط أن ينظر الى الحية بإيمان فيشفى. 
‏فالحية، كرمز، هي حاملة الموت؛ ولكن تمثال الحية النحاسية، هو حية ميتة, سمها مقتول. هكذا اختار الله أن تكون الحية النحاسية هي رمز المسيح الذي أخذ خطية الانسان ككل في جسده ومات بها، فقتل الخطية بالجسد. لهذا يقال أن المسيح أمات الموت!! ودان الخطية بالجسد, أي حكم عليها حكماً مؤبداُ بالعدم حينما مات بها ثم قام. وبقيامته أعطانا الصليب الذي صُلب عليه كصك ينص حكم إعدام الخطية, وموت الموت حتى نُشهره أمام الضمير، وفي يوم الدينونة العتيد. فالآن، الذي ينظر إلى الصليب والجسد عليه ميتا، مؤمناً بما صنع المسيح بالخطية، فهو يحيا «الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده ‏على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر» (1بط24:2)
‏فلكي نفهم كل سر رفع الحية النحاسية في البرية, يلزم أولاً فهم الحقيقة التي قام عليها هذا الرمز قديماً. أي أن موت المسيح على الصليب وما تم بسببه من الخلاص والحياة من موت محقق, هو الذي يشرح معنى رفع الحية النحاسية في البرية. أي أنه يلزم قراءة الأية من الآخر كالآتي: «ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان, كما رفع موسى الحية في البرية»، لأنه بدون سر الحياة التي تمت بموت المسيح على الصليب, يبقى مثل الحية النحاسية المرفوعة في البرية لغزاً يستحيل حلة. 
«هكذا »ينبغى» «أن يرفع» ابن الإنسان». 
‏كلمة «ينبغي» ضعيفة في تعبيرها عن المقصود في الأصل اليوناني, فكان الواجب أن تكون الترجمة «يتحتم». ولماذا يتحتم؟ 
‏في الحقيقة إن استخدام كلمة «ابن الإنسان» هنا هي تعبير مكشوف من التجسد، فيلزم للقارىء أذ ينتبه دائماً حينما يقابل كلمة «ابن الإنساذن» أن يترجمها في ذهنه إلى ما تم في التجسد، وخاصة اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت في شخص المسيح. فلأن ابن الله «تجسد», أي صار «ابناً للانسان»، فهنا سر الضرورة الحتمية أن يتألم أي يرتفع على الصليب؛ لأنه لم يتجسد إلا لكي يتألم بالجسد ويموت ليتم الخلاص للانسان: «لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة»! (يو27:12) ولكن لأن الجسد متحد باللاهوت، فبمقتضى لاهرت ابن الإنسان أصبح من المحتم وبالضرورة أن يقوم ابن الإنسان ويرتفع، أي يصعد إلى السماء حيث كان! 
‏ولكن لأن أسلوب القديس يوحنا في التسجيل عميق غاية العمق ومتسع غاية الإتساع، وكل ذلك في اختصار بالغ الشح، استخدم هنا بلسان المسيح «الإرتفاع» لكي يشمل الإرتفاع على الصليب في ألم، ثم بالتال الإرتفاع أي الصعود إلى السماء في مجد. 
‏والآن إذا عدنا لقراءة الآية مرة أخرى من الأول: «وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية...» يظهر المعنى القوي المقصود وهو أنه كما حدث الشفاء للذين عضتتهم الحية في البرية عندما رفع موسى الحية النحاسية، «هكذا يتحتم أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان» ليحدث الشفاء من الخطية والموت الذي من صنع الحية القديمة. 
‏لاحظ أن في «الرفع» سواء كان للحية النحاسية أو المسيح يكمن سر الخلاص. 
«لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية»: 
‏لا زلنا ننظر، بالتوازي، شعب إسرائيل في البرية وهو منطرح على الأرض جثثاً هالكة من سم الحية، ولكن كل من أطاع وامن ونظر إلى تمثال الحية النحاسية عاش. 
‏المنظر هنا يعود ويصور المسيح مرفوعاً, في لغز, لأن ميعاد الصليب لم يحن بعد, والكلام لنيقوديموس. فكل من يرفع قلبه بالإيمان إليه ينجو من الهلاك الأكثر من هلاك سم الحية المحرقة، الذي يورد الجسد إلى العطب، لأن هلاك عدم الإيمان بالمسيح يغلق على الإنسان في حضن الحية القديمة (إبليس) التي تمتص منه رحيق الحياة أولاً بأول، ولا ينتظر بعد الموت إلا الموت، حيث نشيد الهاوية: «إذا رجوت الهاوية بيتاً لي وفي الظلام مهدت فراشي، وقلت للقبر أنت أبي وللدود أنت أمي وأختي, فأين إذاً آمالي، آمالي من يعاينها؟ تهبط إلى مغاليق الهاوية إذ ترتاح معاً في التراب.» (أي13:17-16) 
«تكون له الحياة الأبدية»: 
‏الذي كان ينظر إلى الحية النحاسية كان يقوم ويحيا، تماماً وهكذا من بالإيمان ينظر إل المسيح تدب فيه عناصر الخلود, وتنسحب منه قوى الموت والفساد فلا يسود عليه الموت بعد، لأنه بعد الموت تكون له الحياة الأبدية!! 
‏ويلذ لنا أن نتأمل في أسلوب الأية البديع في قوله «تكون "له" الحياة الأبدية»، وليس مجرد «يحيا إلى الأبد» وكأن الحياة الأبدية لم تعد منة أو حسنة من حسنات الله, بل تصبح الحياة الأبدية له وكأنه يمتلكها, فتحل كل بركاتها عليه. وبأسلوب القديس بولس الرسول لا يمتلكها فقط بل «يرثها»!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 أبريل 2017)

*16- لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ 
بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.​
‏نلاحظ أن في الآيتين المتلاحقتين تتكرر نفس الكلمات «لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به», هذا هو التشديد الذي أتت من أجله الآية الثانية، فالتركيز فيهما هو على الإيمان. الكلام موجه لنيقوديموس, ليس العمل بالناموس هو الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية ولا التعليم ولا الآيات بل «الأيمان». والمسيح إذ أعطى مثل ورمز الحية النحاسية، يعطي أبسط صورة للايمان بكلمة وعد الله على يد موسى أن من ينظر إلى الحية النحاسية المرفوعة يُشفى؛ ثم يطبق على ابن الإنسان، ليرتفع بالإيمان من مجرد كلمة وعد إلى استعلان أول وأبسط صورة للفداء: «ابن الإنسان» مرفوعاً عن الأرض بمعنى الموت, ثم يكمل الاستعلان إلى أقصاه أن ابن الإنسان المرفوع عن الأرض هو في حقيقته ابن الله المبذول للموت. 
‏كان منظر الحية النحاسية معلقة على عود مرتفع في وسط إسرائيل منظراً عجيباً وغريباً، ليس على الشعب الموجوع من الحية فقط بل وعلى جميع علماء اليهود والربيين. فهذه الحادثة أو المعجزة لم يستطع الفكر اليهودي أن يلاحقها. 
‏فكم بالحري مثيلتها أن «يرتفع ابن الإنسان» ليكون منظراً للناس (ميتا على خشبة), حتى كل من ينظر ويؤمن، ينجو من الهلاك الأبدي ويأخذ نصيباً في الحياة الأبدية. صحيح أنه منظر معروض للايمان، والإيمان لا يعتمد على المنظور. ولكن ما هو جوهر هذا المظهر؟ 
‏ها يتحتم «الإرتفاع» فوق هذا الرمز القديم، ونتجه إلى السماء لكي نكتشف السر والجوهر عند الله: 

«لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم» _ سر محبة الله للعالم: 
«لأنه», «لأن»» يأتي بعدها جملة مسببة تفيد رداً على كل ما سبق وأُشكل فهمه. المسيح هنا يعطي العلة والسبب في قوله «ينبغي أن يرتفع ابن الانسان»، «كما رُفعت الحية على العصاة في البرية»، بل ويعطي العلة والسبب في ورود نفس هذه الحادثة قديماً باعتبارها عملاً نبوياً بالتمثيل، فك المسيح رموزه في مفهوم الصليب. ويمتد الجواب أيضاً ليعطي العلة والسبب بل والعنى في قول المعمدان: «هذا هو حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يو29:1) أما العلة والسبب فهي أن «الله أحب العالم»!!! 
‏موسى رفع الحية النحاسية في البرية، لا لكي يُشفى، بالنظر إليها، الشعب الموجوع من عضة الحية فقط، بل لتكون تصويراً نبويا بالغ الدقة والتمثيل للعالم كيف يُشفى بالنظر إلى المسيح المصلوب الذي امتص سم الحية, فأفرغ الحية من سمها وأبطل مفعول السم بجسده القائم من الموت حياً. 
‏المسيح هنا يربط ربطاً غاية في الإختزال والقوة بين حب الله للشعب الذي اقتناه لنفسه وحبه للعالم أجمع بكل أممه بقوله: «كما رفع موسى الحية» هكذا «ينبغي أو يتحتم أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان». والمقارنة بين الحبين، حب الله لإسرائيل وحب الله للعالم، تبدو شاسعة البون جدا. فأي نسبة هذه بين التفريط في قطعة نحاس مطروقة على شبه حية ميتة، وبين التفريط والبذل للموت لابن الإنسان الذي هو في الحقيقة الابن الوحيد لله على الصليب!! أو بين شفاء من عضة حية لمتابعة حياة على الأرض، وبين شفاء من موت الخطية لقبول حياة أبدية!! 
‏فلو عرفنا أن ««حب الله» يخص طبيعته الأزلية، لأدركنا أن الأمور التي جرى عملها في القديم من جهة رفع الحية النحاسية ثم فك رموزها برفع ابن الإنسان على الصليب التي بدأ المسيح هنا يطرحها في وعي الإنسان، قد سبق وتم تجهيرها في المشورة العليا الأزلية! 
‏مركز العالم عند الله: لقد كانت التوراة كلها بكل أسفارها شحيحة غاية الشح من جهة ذكر أو حتى تلميح عن محبة الله للعالم. فالأمم في الأسفار منبوذون, بل ولم يفرق أي قول نبوي بين الأمم والأصنام؛ فوضعهم كان موضعا واحداً دائماً، وامتد هذا التقييم عند اليهود حتى رأوا الأمم «كلاباً» أو في مصافهم. في حين نسمع أن الله سبق «فوعد» إبراهيم أبا الجنس اليهودي عامة أن في نسله (بذرته) تتبارك كل الأمم! من هذا نفهم أن الأمم كانوا ذوي ذكر وحب مكتوم عند الله، وإنما من وراء اليهود الشعب المختار. 
‏ثم إذ نخطو خطوة أخرى, نرى من ثنايا هذا الوعد أن الشعب اليهودي إنما اختير ليكون خميرة جيدة يلقي فيها الله ببذرة الإيمان والتقوى والعبادة والإخلاص لله ، مع محبة خاصة حتى تتخمر الخميرة بفضائل معرفة يهوه وحبه, ثم يعود ويوزعها على كل الأرض لتخمر العجين كله. أو بصورة أوضح أن الله اختار وأحب شعب إسرائيل في إبراهيم من أجل بركة العالم كله! 
‏فلما بدأت تفسد الخميرة, إلا الجزء اليسير منها, فتح الله الباب للأمم لترث ميراث الله في قطعة الخميرة النموذجية التي نجحت وصلحت. وحنئذ صار من العدل وقف كل الصلات الممتازة والعطايا السخية والعناية الفائقة المحصورة في شعب إسرائيل؛ ليتسر نقلها إل الأمم بصورة أعم وأشمل، وعلى مستوى العلن والروح لا الجسد. هذا أوضحه الإنجيل من فم الرب عند قوله «وتكون أورشليم مدوسة من الأمم حتى تكتمل أزمنة الأمم» (لو24:21). ثم أوضحها بولس الرسول بالروح: «فإني لست أريد أيها الإخوة أن تجهلوا هذا السر لئلا تكونوا عند أنفسكم حكماء، أن القساوة قد حصلت جزئياً لإسرائيل إلى أن يدخل ملؤ الأمم, وهكذا سيخلص جميع إسرائيل... من جهة الإنجيل هم أعداء من أجلكم وأما من جهة الإختيار فهم أحباء من أجل الآباء، لأن هبات الله ودعوته هي بلا ندامة.» (رو25:11-29) 
‏كل هذا يوضح أن الله كان يحب العالم، ولكنه لم يستطيع أن يمارس حبه في عالم كان يعبد المخلوق دون الخالق. ولكن لما نضجت الشعب وبدأت تقرع باب الله انفتحت أحشاء ‏رحمة الله وانكشف سره المخفي الذي كان محجوزاً عن أعين الشعب المدلل. 
‏إبراهيم وابنه الوحيد المحبوب المقدم ذبيحة؛ وسر بركة الأمم: وإذا عدنإ إلى قصة إبراهيم وكيف قددم أبنه «الوحيد اسحق الذي يحبه» بنية تقدمته ذبيحة طاعة لصوت الله، نرى الصورة الأصلية لحب الله نحو العالم المدخر في قلب الله منذ الدهور الذي «كان كائناً قبل أن يكون إبراهيم». 
‏فقبل أن يطلب الله من إبراهيم أن يقدم ابنه ذبيحة، وعده على أساس تقواه أن يكون أباً لأمم كثيرة: «أما أنا فهوذا عهدي معك وتكون أباً لجمهور من الأمم, وأثمرك كثيراً جداً وأجعلك أمماً, وملوك منك يخرجون» (تك4:17-6‏). وبعد أن أطاع إبراهيم ودخل التجربة ونجح وقدم ابنه فعلاً وفي يده السكين، أن ناداه الله: «وقال بذاتي أقسمت يقول الرب أني من أجل أنك فعلت هذا الأمر ولم تمسك ابنك وحيدك، أباركك مباركة واكثر نسلك تكثيراً كنجوم السماء وكالرمل الذي على شاطىء البحر ويتبارك في نسلك جميع أمم الأرض, من أجل أنك سمعت لقولى.» (تك16:22-18) 
‏واضح إذن أن الله أحب العالم في إبراهيم قبل أن يكون شعب إسرائيل. ولكن لماذا طلب الله من إبراهيم أن يقدم ابنه وحيده الذي يحبه إسحق ذبيحة؟؟ 
‏لقد كان في هذه القصة أول وأعظم نموذج أو آية نبوية أو رمز  فيه إفصاح عن نية الله في خلاص العالم بتقديم ابنه وحيده الذي يحبه على الصليب. ففي هذه القصة تذكرة دائمة، لليهود خاصة، لكي يدركوا نيته من نحو العالم, قبل أن يوجد اليهود، حتى إذا جاء دور التنفيذ يكونون عل بينة، وقدمها أيضاً للعالم عامة ولكل الأمم مسجلة في الأسفار بغاية الوضوح، لكي يطلعوا على نية الله منذ القديم من جهة نصيبهم المعد المذخر لهم في مخازن مراحم الله، حتى إذا جاء الميعاد لا يقولون لماذا كنت قد نسيتنا هذا الدهر كله! 
‏ولكن لمن قدم إبراهيم ذبيحته، ومن أجل من كان هذا كله؟ 
‏واضح أن الله وضع هذا النموذج العالى السرية لينفذه إبراهيم في ابنه وحيده إسحق أبي الشعب الإسرائيلي كله من أجل الأمم!!! لأن أجر إبراهيم عن هذه الطاعة العظمى لم يأخذه إبراهيم لنفعه، فهو لم ير الأمم ولا درى ببركاتها، بل أخنذه العالم بسببه أو عوضا عنه!! وقد نفذه إبراهيم بالنية أعظم وأكمل تنفيذ، فأكمل التاريخ صورة هذا التدبير الإلهي بأن صار شعب إسرائيل ضحية لتدخل الأمم مجال حب الله عوضاً عنهم. ولكن بقى الفعل أو التنفيذ الفعلي، هذه الدهور السالفة كلها، ليلقى أخيراً على ابن الله الوحيد لكشف سمو هذا الحب: 

«حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد»: 
يلاحظ في الأية السابقة أن الذي «رُفع» هو ابن الإنسان, وهنا في هذه الآية الذي «بذل» في مضمون الإرسال هو «الابن» وهكذا يتدرج المسيح من «ررفع الحية» إلى «رفع ابن الإنسان» إلى إرسالية «الابن الوحيد»، تدرجاً من أسفل إلى أعلى. 
‏هنا أول استعلان عن «أبوة الله» في إنجيل القديس يوحنا بعد المقدمة. ويلاحظ القارىء أن التركيز هنا على «الله كأب» بالرغم من أن البذل واضح على الابن كما حدث في إبراهيم وابنه إسحق!! فعملية الخلاص تبدأ من الله وليس المسيح، والجهد الشعوري وأثار «البذل» بل والتضحية الإلهية واقعة على الآب أكثر مما هي واقعة على الابن: «الذي لم يشفق عل ابنه، بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين، كيف لا يهبنا أيضاً معه كل شيء!» (رو32:8). وإن كان الآب لم يشفق على ابنه، فهو في الحقيقة وعين الأمر لم يشفق على نفسه؟ فالابن قائم في الآب قياماً كلياً لا يمكن أن يحدث له شي ء بدون شركة الآب. إن طاعة إسحق لأبيه لما حمل «الحطب على ظهره» (الصليب) وتمدده على المذبح الذي بناه إبراهيم أعطيا لإبراهيم أبيه الكرامة المضاعفة في عين الله، مع أن الضحية كانت في إسحق، إلا أن قوة الذبيحة وطاعتها تركزت بصفة أسامية لحساب إبراهيم الأب!! بل إن قوة الذبيحة التي قدمها «إبراهيم» بالنية كأب هي التي عادت بالبركة على كل شعوب الأرض! هكذا فكل الذي صنعه المسيح وصُنع في المسيح هو لحساب الآب. 
‏من هنا نفهم لماذا ألح المسيح في إنجيل القديس يوحنا أن يعطي كل الكرامة وكل المجد مع كل المشيئة وكحل العمل, وكل القول, للآب بل وحتى الكأس: «الكأس التي أعطانيها الآب ألا أشربها» (يو11:18)، وكأنها كأس الأب! 
‏لذلك من اللائق جداً أن ننتبه إلى أن الخلاص كله الذي أكمله المسيح في هذا البذل الذي تحمله الابن هو بالأساس «عملية حب قائمة في قلب الله ومنتهية إليه»، ولكي نقيم هذا الحب الابوي لله من نحو العالم يكفي أن نقيس مقدار البذل ونوعه, فهو ليس مسألة فكر أو مجرد مشيئة أو تنازل من جهة الله في تحمل أي تضحية من جهة الكرامة, بل إن البذل عملية مست طبيعة الله وجرحت مشاعر الابوة الإلهية في عمق ذات الله كأب يبذل ابنه للعبودية والمذلة والموت!! إذ تغرب ابن الله الوحيد, القائم في حضن الآب، على الأرض في الجسد الذي قبل فيه المهانة والاحتقار والظلم والأضطهاد والبغضة الملاحقة للقتل حتى الذبح على الصليب, والآب تحمل عمق الفعل ونتائجه. وهذا واضح من قول المسيح: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته» (يو4:17‏). هذا هو قياس درجة حب الله من نحو العالم. وليس بين درجة حب الله من نحو العالم ودرجة البذل التي عاناها الله في ابنه أي مبالغة بل هي موازية في الحجم والقدر، فالبذل مساو لدرجة الحب تماماً. 
‏فالحب تساوى مع البذل, والبذل جاء متساوياً مع الحب. وهذا الارتفاع الصارخ والباهظ في الثمن المدفوع جاء مساوياً للنتيجة المطلوبة وهي خلاص العالم وفداء وتبني الإنسان!! 
‏وهنا يتبلور السر الخطير وينطق نطقاً أن الفداء بالابن الوحيد، أنشأ, ولابد أن يُنشىء, بنوة فريدة للانسان! 
‏فالله كان لا يمكن أن يفرط في ابنه ولا يشفق عليه، إلا إذا كان الثممن والهدف مساويين تماماً للبذل! فبنوة الإنسان لله التي آلت للانسان بموت الابن الوحيد كريمة وكريمة جداً في عين الله الآب. 
‏وبالنهاية نجد أن محبة الله للعالم تعادلت مع بذل الابن الوحيد على الصليب تمام التعادل، وبذل الابن الوحيد على الصليب تعادل تماماً مع منح الانسان درجة البنوة لله حباً وصلحاً وسلاماً ومسرة. 
‏إذن، كم بالحري ينبغي أن تكون هذه الهبة، هبة التبني, كريمة وعزيزة وفائقة القدر عندنا؟ 
«لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية»: هنا يضع المسيح قوة «حب» الله الآب الذي أنشأ قوة «بذل» عالية القدر والقيمة أشترك فيها الآب والابن معاً, لتساوي في فعلها «رفع الهلاك» عن الإنسان. 
‏أما بالنسبة لقياس حالة الهلاك التي يرزح تحتها كل إنسان في العالم فذلك يمكن قياسه؛ فمن جهة الإنسان نجد الخطية قد ملكت على الإنسان غرائزه وسلوكه، فأفقدته الحركة نحو الحق والبر والتعفف، وورثته العجز في الرؤية، فغاب الله القدوس وارتضى الإنسان بالموت كنهاية لشقائه على الأرض. 
‏أما من طرف الله فقد وقفت الخطية من الإنسان موقفاً معادياً من الله، فصارت كحجاب عازل ليس فقط يحرم الإنسان من الاتصال المباشر بالله، بل ومنعت الله من أن يسكب حبه على الإنسان الذي خلقه على صورته ليعيش معه ويتمتع بالحياة الأبدية خلوا من حزن أو كأبة أو تنهد في نوره العجيب. 
‏فكان لابد أن تُرفع الخطية من الوسط بكل أثارها المخربة والمهلكة من جهة الإنسان وفي نظر الله معا، لكي يسكب الله حبه من جديد. 
‏أما من جهة الانسان. فتحتم أن يولد من جديد، يولد ثانية من الله كما جبله الله يوم جبله في المرة الاولى, إنما هذه المرة ليس بمجرد نفخة بل باتحاده بروح الله, خلقة جديدة بكل مواهبها السماوية. 
‏أما من جهة الله. فبأن تنفتح أحضان مراحم الله الأبدية بلا مانع ليصنع بابنه خلاصاً أبدياً وليسكب محبته، كل محبته الأبوية في قلب الإنسان ومعها الحياة الأبدية بعمل روح الله القدوس. 
‏وبالنهاية نرى في هذا الفصل عوامل الأساس الراسخ الذي أرساه الله لتكميل خلاص العالم: 
العامل الأول فيها، وهو الأمر الذي قضى به الله قضاءً، وانتهى ولن يتراجع عنه، ولا يمكن التراجع عنه، هو أنه أعلن عن حبه عملياً: «هكذا أحب الله العالم» بتقديم حياة ابنه على الصليب من أجل كل إنسان. 
‏العامل الثاني: إرسال روحه القدوس «الريح تهب حيث تشاء» كوعد ثابت من جهة الله لا يفارق الإنسان، بل يسقيه الروح والمحبة والحياة، والامتداد بوعي الإنسان لفحص أعماق الله والإغتذاء من نعمته. وقد أكمل الله وعده هذا بعد أن أكمل الابن الوحيد أساسيات الخلاص والفداء. 
‏والعامل الثالث لتكميل هذا الخلاص ولإطلاق هذه المحبة لتعمل عملها بلا مانع في طبيعة الإنسان لتخلقها من جديد، لزم إيمان الإنسان «كل من يؤمن به...» . ولكن الإيمان المطلوب ليس بالفكر ولا بالجهد والقياس، ولكن «الإيمان بحب الله وتصديق وعده» الذي هو مستعد هلى مستوى القسم الذي أقسم به لإبراهيم، بأن يستقبل الخاطىء يوم يعود إليه ربما هكذا: «بذاتي أقسمت يقول الرب, «بذل ابنه», لأنك أمنت بابني الذي بذلته عل الصليب من أجلك فإني أباركك بركة... وأجعلك فيه ابناً لى لأجل أنك صدقت حبي» في هذا يقول حزقيال النبي: «حي أنا يقول السيد الرب, إني لا اسر بموت الشرير, بل بأن يرجع الشرير عن طريقه ويحيا» (حز11:33). وهكذا ليس على الله عمل أكثر من المحبة التي تحققت بموت ابنه عن كل خطاة الأرض، كما ليس على الإنسان عمل أقل من الإيمان بهذا الحب وهذا البذل ليقبل الحياة ويحيا. 
‏
المفردات اللغوية للآية: 
«أحب»: ‏أقوى صياغة باللغة اليونانية للتعبير عن المحبة، وقد جاءت المحبة هنا مُشددة بأكثر من معناها حيث أضاف إليها «هكذا‏» أو «بهذا القدر أحب الله» . وللعلم، فإن القديس يوحنا استخدم «أحب» «أغابي» في إنجيله 36 ‏مرة، وهذا يكشف عن ضررتها الملحة في التعبير عن لاهوت القديس يوحنا أو بالحري علاقة الله بالناس. وهذا واضح غاية الوضوح في أنه جعل «المحبة» توازي في فعلها التجسد والموت معاً. «هكذا أحب... حتى بذل...» ولكن هذا الحب بهذا القدر والتكثيف والفعل الممتد, سواء في التجسد بكل أصالته وجماله, أو في الموت بكل هيبته وجلاله، لا يدرك قوته حقاُ أو يستعلن عمقه وطوله وعرضه وارتفاعه إلا في الذي يؤمن بالابن، فينال هذا العطاء بكل سخائه و يعيش هذه الحقيقة الالهية، وحينئذ يتحقق فعلاً أن الله محبة. 
‏«بذل»: في الحقيقة الترجمة العربية هنا غنية، فقد جاءت بالمعنى ووفت حق امتداده ليشمل «الارسال» إلى العالم بالتجسد، كما يشمل تقدمته مبذولآ على الصليب. 
‏ومما يحقق لنا هذا المعنى المتسع للكلمة، كيف استخدمها بولس الرسول لتوفي نفس المعنى هكذا: «الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين، كيف لا يهبنا أيضأ معه كل شيء» (رو32:8) 
«ابنه الوحيد»: ‏«ابنه الوحيد» جاءت هنا لتزيد من معنى فداحة البذل وقوة الحب معاً. ولا تخلو هذه ‏الكلمة «أبنه الوحيد» من تلميح غاية في الرقة والحساسية إلى المساوي الأقل والضعيف, ومع الفارق, عند إبراهيم بالنسبة لإسحق! 
«كي لا يهلك»: هذه الكلمة تعتبر من خصائص اللغة عند القديس يوحنا، وهي إما تأتي غير متعدية (بمعنى يهلك) أو متعدية على مفعول به (بمعنى يُهلك)، وقد تكون في هذه الحالة المفعول به هو نفس الفاعل بمعنى أن الإنسان (يهلك ذاته)، وحيما تأتي غير متمدية قد يكون المعنى الضياع أو الفقدان «اجمعوا الكسر الفاضلة لكي لا يضيع شيء» (يو12:6)، أو قد يكون المعنى «الهلاك» كما جاءت هنا: «لكي لا يهلك» (يو16:3‏)، أو قد يكون المعنى «الزوال والإبادة»: «اعملوا لا للطعام البائد, بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية» (يو27:6) 
‏وواضح أن الهلاك أو الفناء أو الإبادة هي نصيب الشيء أو الشخص الذي ينفصل عن الله ويبقى متمركزا في نفسه. 
«‏الحياة الأبدية»: في غير إنجيل القديس يوحنا تعني حياة الدهر الآتي بحسب مفهومها اليهودي الرباني التقليدي، ولكن عند القديس يوحنا تميل أكثر إلى معنى الحياة التي بلا نهاية أو الحياة مع الله «كعطية حاضرة» الآن من الله، وهي تقابل ملكوت الله في الأناجيل الأخرى. وملكوت الله أيضاً عند القديس يوحنا، ولو أنها عطية الدهر الآتي, ‏ولكن المسيح بدأها الأن وصارت حقيقة مُعاشة في المسيح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 أبريل 2017)

*16- لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ 
بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.​
‏نلاحظ أن في الآيتين المتلاحقتين تتكرر نفس الكلمات «لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به», هذا هو التشديد الذي أتت من أجله الآية الثانية، فالتركيز فيهما هو على الإيمان. الكلام موجه لنيقوديموس, ليس العمل بالناموس هو الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية ولا التعليم ولا الآيات بل «الأيمان». والمسيح إذ أعطى مثل ورمز الحية النحاسية، يعطي أبسط صورة للايمان بكلمة وعد الله على يد موسى أن من ينظر إلى الحية النحاسية المرفوعة يُشفى؛ ثم يطبق على ابن الإنسان، ليرتفع بالإيمان من مجرد كلمة وعد إلى استعلان أول وأبسط صورة للفداء: «ابن الإنسان» مرفوعاً عن الأرض بمعنى الموت, ثم يكمل الاستعلان إلى أقصاه أن ابن الإنسان المرفوع عن الأرض هو في حقيقته ابن الله المبذول للموت. 
‏كان منظر الحية النحاسية معلقة على عود مرتفع في وسط إسرائيل منظراً عجيباً وغريباً، ليس على الشعب الموجوع من الحية فقط بل وعلى جميع علماء اليهود والربيين. فهذه الحادثة أو المعجزة لم يستطع الفكر اليهودي أن يلاحقها. 
‏فكم بالحري مثيلتها أن «يرتفع ابن الإنسان» ليكون منظراً للناس (ميتا على خشبة), حتى كل من ينظر ويؤمن، ينجو من الهلاك الأبدي ويأخذ نصيباً في الحياة الأبدية. صحيح أنه منظر معروض للايمان، والإيمان لا يعتمد على المنظور. ولكن ما هو جوهر هذا المظهر؟ 
‏ها يتحتم «الإرتفاع» فوق هذا الرمز القديم، ونتجه إلى السماء لكي نكتشف السر والجوهر عند الله: 

«لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم» _ سر محبة الله للعالم: 
«لأنه», «لأن»» يأتي بعدها جملة مسببة تفيد رداً على كل ما سبق وأُشكل فهمه. المسيح هنا يعطي العلة والسبب في قوله «ينبغي أن يرتفع ابن الانسان»، «كما رُفعت الحية على العصاة في البرية»، بل ويعطي العلة والسبب في ورود نفس هذه الحادثة قديماً باعتبارها عملاً نبوياً بالتمثيل، فك المسيح رموزه في مفهوم الصليب. ويمتد الجواب أيضاً ليعطي العلة والسبب بل والعنى في قول المعمدان: «هذا هو حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يو29:1) أما العلة والسبب فهي أن «الله أحب العالم»!!! 
‏موسى رفع الحية النحاسية في البرية، لا لكي يُشفى، بالنظر إليها، الشعب الموجوع من عضة الحية فقط، بل لتكون تصويراً نبويا بالغ الدقة والتمثيل للعالم كيف يُشفى بالنظر إلى المسيح المصلوب الذي امتص سم الحية, فأفرغ الحية من سمها وأبطل مفعول السم بجسده القائم من الموت حياً. 
‏المسيح هنا يربط ربطاً غاية في الإختزال والقوة بين حب الله للشعب الذي اقتناه لنفسه وحبه للعالم أجمع بكل أممه بقوله: «كما رفع موسى الحية» هكذا «ينبغي أو يتحتم أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان». والمقارنة بين الحبين، حب الله لإسرائيل وحب الله للعالم، تبدو شاسعة البون جدا. فأي نسبة هذه بين التفريط في قطعة نحاس مطروقة على شبه حية ميتة، وبين التفريط والبذل للموت لابن الإنسان الذي هو في الحقيقة الابن الوحيد لله على الصليب!! أو بين شفاء من عضة حية لمتابعة حياة على الأرض، وبين شفاء من موت الخطية لقبول حياة أبدية!! 
‏فلو عرفنا أن ««حب الله» يخص طبيعته الأزلية، لأدركنا أن الأمور التي جرى عملها في القديم من جهة رفع الحية النحاسية ثم فك رموزها برفع ابن الإنسان على الصليب التي بدأ المسيح هنا يطرحها في وعي الإنسان، قد سبق وتم تجهيرها في المشورة العليا الأزلية! 
‏مركز العالم عند الله: لقد كانت التوراة كلها بكل أسفارها شحيحة غاية الشح من جهة ذكر أو حتى تلميح عن محبة الله للعالم. فالأمم في الأسفار منبوذون, بل ولم يفرق أي قول نبوي بين الأمم والأصنام؛ فوضعهم كان موضعا واحداً دائماً، وامتد هذا التقييم عند اليهود حتى رأوا الأمم «كلاباً» أو في مصافهم. في حين نسمع أن الله سبق «فوعد» إبراهيم أبا الجنس اليهودي عامة أن في نسله (بذرته) تتبارك كل الأمم! من هذا نفهم أن الأمم كانوا ذوي ذكر وحب مكتوم عند الله، وإنما من وراء اليهود الشعب المختار. 
‏ثم إذ نخطو خطوة أخرى, نرى من ثنايا هذا الوعد أن الشعب اليهودي إنما اختير ليكون خميرة جيدة يلقي فيها الله ببذرة الإيمان والتقوى والعبادة والإخلاص لله ، مع محبة خاصة حتى تتخمر الخميرة بفضائل معرفة يهوه وحبه, ثم يعود ويوزعها على كل الأرض لتخمر العجين كله. أو بصورة أوضح أن الله اختار وأحب شعب إسرائيل في إبراهيم من أجل بركة العالم كله! 
‏فلما بدأت تفسد الخميرة, إلا الجزء اليسير منها, فتح الله الباب للأمم لترث ميراث الله في قطعة الخميرة النموذجية التي نجحت وصلحت. وحنئذ صار من العدل وقف كل الصلات الممتازة والعطايا السخية والعناية الفائقة المحصورة في شعب إسرائيل؛ ليتسر نقلها إل الأمم بصورة أعم وأشمل، وعلى مستوى العلن والروح لا الجسد. هذا أوضحه الإنجيل من فم الرب عند قوله «وتكون أورشليم مدوسة من الأمم حتى تكتمل أزمنة الأمم» (لو24:21). ثم أوضحها بولس الرسول بالروح: «فإني لست أريد أيها الإخوة أن تجهلوا هذا السر لئلا تكونوا عند أنفسكم حكماء، أن القساوة قد حصلت جزئياً لإسرائيل إلى أن يدخل ملؤ الأمم, وهكذا سيخلص جميع إسرائيل... من جهة الإنجيل هم أعداء من أجلكم وأما من جهة الإختيار فهم أحباء من أجل الآباء، لأن هبات الله ودعوته هي بلا ندامة.» (رو25:11-29) 
‏كل هذا يوضح أن الله كان يحب العالم، ولكنه لم يستطيع أن يمارس حبه في عالم كان يعبد المخلوق دون الخالق. ولكن لما نضجت الشعب وبدأت تقرع باب الله انفتحت أحشاء ‏رحمة الله وانكشف سره المخفي الذي كان محجوزاً عن أعين الشعب المدلل. 
‏إبراهيم وابنه الوحيد المحبوب المقدم ذبيحة؛ وسر بركة الأمم: وإذا عدنإ إلى قصة إبراهيم وكيف قددم أبنه «الوحيد اسحق الذي يحبه» بنية تقدمته ذبيحة طاعة لصوت الله، نرى الصورة الأصلية لحب الله نحو العالم المدخر في قلب الله منذ الدهور الذي «كان كائناً قبل أن يكون إبراهيم». 
‏فقبل أن يطلب الله من إبراهيم أن يقدم ابنه ذبيحة، وعده على أساس تقواه أن يكون أباً لأمم كثيرة: «أما أنا فهوذا عهدي معك وتكون أباً لجمهور من الأمم, وأثمرك كثيراً جداً وأجعلك أمماً, وملوك منك يخرجون» (تك4:17-6‏). وبعد أن أطاع إبراهيم ودخل التجربة ونجح وقدم ابنه فعلاً وفي يده السكين، أن ناداه الله: «وقال بذاتي أقسمت يقول الرب أني من أجل أنك فعلت هذا الأمر ولم تمسك ابنك وحيدك، أباركك مباركة واكثر نسلك تكثيراً كنجوم السماء وكالرمل الذي على شاطىء البحر ويتبارك في نسلك جميع أمم الأرض, من أجل أنك سمعت لقولى.» (تك16:22-18) 
‏واضح إذن أن الله أحب العالم في إبراهيم قبل أن يكون شعب إسرائيل. ولكن لماذا طلب الله من إبراهيم أن يقدم ابنه وحيده الذي يحبه إسحق ذبيحة؟؟ 
‏لقد كان في هذه القصة أول وأعظم نموذج أو آية نبوية أو رمز  فيه إفصاح عن نية الله في خلاص العالم بتقديم ابنه وحيده الذي يحبه على الصليب. ففي هذه القصة تذكرة دائمة، لليهود خاصة، لكي يدركوا نيته من نحو العالم, قبل أن يوجد اليهود، حتى إذا جاء دور التنفيذ يكونون عل بينة، وقدمها أيضاً للعالم عامة ولكل الأمم مسجلة في الأسفار بغاية الوضوح، لكي يطلعوا على نية الله منذ القديم من جهة نصيبهم المعد المذخر لهم في مخازن مراحم الله، حتى إذا جاء الميعاد لا يقولون لماذا كنت قد نسيتنا هذا الدهر كله! 
‏ولكن لمن قدم إبراهيم ذبيحته، ومن أجل من كان هذا كله؟ 
‏واضح أن الله وضع هذا النموذج العالى السرية لينفذه إبراهيم في ابنه وحيده إسحق أبي الشعب الإسرائيلي كله من أجل الأمم!!! لأن أجر إبراهيم عن هذه الطاعة العظمى لم يأخذه إبراهيم لنفعه، فهو لم ير الأمم ولا درى ببركاتها، بل أخنذه العالم بسببه أو عوضا عنه!! وقد نفذه إبراهيم بالنية أعظم وأكمل تنفيذ، فأكمل التاريخ صورة هذا التدبير الإلهي بأن صار شعب إسرائيل ضحية لتدخل الأمم مجال حب الله عوضاً عنهم. ولكن بقى الفعل أو التنفيذ الفعلي، هذه الدهور السالفة كلها، ليلقى أخيراً على ابن الله الوحيد لكشف سمو هذا الحب: 

«حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد»: 
يلاحظ في الأية السابقة أن الذي «رُفع» هو ابن الإنسان, وهنا في هذه الآية الذي «بذل» في مضمون الإرسال هو «الابن» وهكذا يتدرج المسيح من «ررفع الحية» إلى «رفع ابن الإنسان» إلى إرسالية «الابن الوحيد»، تدرجاً من أسفل إلى أعلى. 
‏هنا أول استعلان عن «أبوة الله» في إنجيل القديس يوحنا بعد المقدمة. ويلاحظ القارىء أن التركيز هنا على «الله كأب» بالرغم من أن البذل واضح على الابن كما حدث في إبراهيم وابنه إسحق!! فعملية الخلاص تبدأ من الله وليس المسيح، والجهد الشعوري وأثار «البذل» بل والتضحية الإلهية واقعة على الآب أكثر مما هي واقعة على الابن: «الذي لم يشفق عل ابنه، بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين، كيف لا يهبنا أيضاً معه كل شيء!» (رو32:8). وإن كان الآب لم يشفق على ابنه، فهو في الحقيقة وعين الأمر لم يشفق على نفسه؟ فالابن قائم في الآب قياماً كلياً لا يمكن أن يحدث له شي ء بدون شركة الآب. إن طاعة إسحق لأبيه لما حمل «الحطب على ظهره» (الصليب) وتمدده على المذبح الذي بناه إبراهيم أعطيا لإبراهيم أبيه الكرامة المضاعفة في عين الله، مع أن الضحية كانت في إسحق، إلا أن قوة الذبيحة وطاعتها تركزت بصفة أسامية لحساب إبراهيم الأب!! بل إن قوة الذبيحة التي قدمها «إبراهيم» بالنية كأب هي التي عادت بالبركة على كل شعوب الأرض! هكذا فكل الذي صنعه المسيح وصُنع في المسيح هو لحساب الآب. 
‏من هنا نفهم لماذا ألح المسيح في إنجيل القديس يوحنا أن يعطي كل الكرامة وكل المجد مع كل المشيئة وكحل العمل, وكل القول, للآب بل وحتى الكأس: «الكأس التي أعطانيها الآب ألا أشربها» (يو11:18)، وكأنها كأس الأب! 
‏لذلك من اللائق جداً أن ننتبه إلى أن الخلاص كله الذي أكمله المسيح في هذا البذل الذي تحمله الابن هو بالأساس «عملية حب قائمة في قلب الله ومنتهية إليه»، ولكي نقيم هذا الحب الابوي لله من نحو العالم يكفي أن نقيس مقدار البذل ونوعه, فهو ليس مسألة فكر أو مجرد مشيئة أو تنازل من جهة الله في تحمل أي تضحية من جهة الكرامة, بل إن البذل عملية مست طبيعة الله وجرحت مشاعر الابوة الإلهية في عمق ذات الله كأب يبذل ابنه للعبودية والمذلة والموت!! إذ تغرب ابن الله الوحيد, القائم في حضن الآب، على الأرض في الجسد الذي قبل فيه المهانة والاحتقار والظلم والأضطهاد والبغضة الملاحقة للقتل حتى الذبح على الصليب, والآب تحمل عمق الفعل ونتائجه. وهذا واضح من قول المسيح: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته» (يو4:17‏). هذا هو قياس درجة حب الله من نحو العالم. وليس بين درجة حب الله من نحو العالم ودرجة البذل التي عاناها الله في ابنه أي مبالغة بل هي موازية في الحجم والقدر، فالبذل مساو لدرجة الحب تماماً. 
‏فالحب تساوى مع البذل, والبذل جاء متساوياً مع الحب. وهذا الارتفاع الصارخ والباهظ في الثمن المدفوع جاء مساوياً للنتيجة المطلوبة وهي خلاص العالم وفداء وتبني الإنسان!! 
‏وهنا يتبلور السر الخطير وينطق نطقاً أن الفداء بالابن الوحيد، أنشأ, ولابد أن يُنشىء, بنوة فريدة للانسان! 
‏فالله كان لا يمكن أن يفرط في ابنه ولا يشفق عليه، إلا إذا كان الثممن والهدف مساويين تماماً للبذل! فبنوة الإنسان لله التي آلت للانسان بموت الابن الوحيد كريمة وكريمة جداً في عين الله الآب. 
‏وبالنهاية نجد أن محبة الله للعالم تعادلت مع بذل الابن الوحيد على الصليب تمام التعادل، وبذل الابن الوحيد على الصليب تعادل تماماً مع منح الانسان درجة البنوة لله حباً وصلحاً وسلاماً ومسرة. 
‏إذن، كم بالحري ينبغي أن تكون هذه الهبة، هبة التبني, كريمة وعزيزة وفائقة القدر عندنا؟ 
«لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية»: هنا يضع المسيح قوة «حب» الله الآب الذي أنشأ قوة «بذل» عالية القدر والقيمة أشترك فيها الآب والابن معاً, لتساوي في فعلها «رفع الهلاك» عن الإنسان. 
‏أما بالنسبة لقياس حالة الهلاك التي يرزح تحتها كل إنسان في العالم فذلك يمكن قياسه؛ فمن جهة الإنسان نجد الخطية قد ملكت على الإنسان غرائزه وسلوكه، فأفقدته الحركة نحو الحق والبر والتعفف، وورثته العجز في الرؤية، فغاب الله القدوس وارتضى الإنسان بالموت كنهاية لشقائه على الأرض. 
‏أما من طرف الله فقد وقفت الخطية من الإنسان موقفاً معادياً من الله، فصارت كحجاب عازل ليس فقط يحرم الإنسان من الاتصال المباشر بالله، بل ومنعت الله من أن يسكب حبه على الإنسان الذي خلقه على صورته ليعيش معه ويتمتع بالحياة الأبدية خلوا من حزن أو كأبة أو تنهد في نوره العجيب. 
‏فكان لابد أن تُرفع الخطية من الوسط بكل أثارها المخربة والمهلكة من جهة الإنسان وفي نظر الله معا، لكي يسكب الله حبه من جديد. 
‏أما من جهة الانسان. فتحتم أن يولد من جديد، يولد ثانية من الله كما جبله الله يوم جبله في المرة الاولى, إنما هذه المرة ليس بمجرد نفخة بل باتحاده بروح الله, خلقة جديدة بكل مواهبها السماوية. 
‏أما من جهة الله. فبأن تنفتح أحضان مراحم الله الأبدية بلا مانع ليصنع بابنه خلاصاً أبدياً وليسكب محبته، كل محبته الأبوية في قلب الإنسان ومعها الحياة الأبدية بعمل روح الله القدوس. 
‏وبالنهاية نرى في هذا الفصل عوامل الأساس الراسخ الذي أرساه الله لتكميل خلاص العالم: 
العامل الأول فيها، وهو الأمر الذي قضى به الله قضاءً، وانتهى ولن يتراجع عنه، ولا يمكن التراجع عنه، هو أنه أعلن عن حبه عملياً: «هكذا أحب الله العالم» بتقديم حياة ابنه على الصليب من أجل كل إنسان. 
‏العامل الثاني: إرسال روحه القدوس «الريح تهب حيث تشاء» كوعد ثابت من جهة الله لا يفارق الإنسان، بل يسقيه الروح والمحبة والحياة، والامتداد بوعي الإنسان لفحص أعماق الله والإغتذاء من نعمته. وقد أكمل الله وعده هذا بعد أن أكمل الابن الوحيد أساسيات الخلاص والفداء. 
‏والعامل الثالث لتكميل هذا الخلاص ولإطلاق هذه المحبة لتعمل عملها بلا مانع في طبيعة الإنسان لتخلقها من جديد، لزم إيمان الإنسان «كل من يؤمن به...» . ولكن الإيمان المطلوب ليس بالفكر ولا بالجهد والقياس، ولكن «الإيمان بحب الله وتصديق وعده» الذي هو مستعد هلى مستوى القسم الذي أقسم به لإبراهيم، بأن يستقبل الخاطىء يوم يعود إليه ربما هكذا: «بذاتي أقسمت يقول الرب, «بذل ابنه», لأنك أمنت بابني الذي بذلته عل الصليب من أجلك فإني أباركك بركة... وأجعلك فيه ابناً لى لأجل أنك صدقت حبي» في هذا يقول حزقيال النبي: «حي أنا يقول السيد الرب, إني لا اسر بموت الشرير, بل بأن يرجع الشرير عن طريقه ويحيا» (حز11:33). وهكذا ليس على الله عمل أكثر من المحبة التي تحققت بموت ابنه عن كل خطاة الأرض، كما ليس على الإنسان عمل أقل من الإيمان بهذا الحب وهذا البذل ليقبل الحياة ويحيا. 
‏
المفردات اللغوية للآية: 
«أحب»: ‏أقوى صياغة باللغة اليونانية للتعبير عن المحبة، وقد جاءت المحبة هنا مُشددة بأكثر من معناها حيث أضاف إليها «هكذا‏» أو «بهذا القدر أحب الله» . وللعلم، فإن القديس يوحنا استخدم «أحب» «أغابي» في إنجيله 36 ‏مرة، وهذا يكشف عن ضررتها الملحة في التعبير عن لاهوت القديس يوحنا أو بالحري علاقة الله بالناس. وهذا واضح غاية الوضوح في أنه جعل «المحبة» توازي في فعلها التجسد والموت معاً. «هكذا أحب... حتى بذل...» ولكن هذا الحب بهذا القدر والتكثيف والفعل الممتد, سواء في التجسد بكل أصالته وجماله, أو في الموت بكل هيبته وجلاله، لا يدرك قوته حقاُ أو يستعلن عمقه وطوله وعرضه وارتفاعه إلا في الذي يؤمن بالابن، فينال هذا العطاء بكل سخائه و يعيش هذه الحقيقة الالهية، وحينئذ يتحقق فعلاً أن الله محبة. 
‏«بذل»: في الحقيقة الترجمة العربية هنا غنية، فقد جاءت بالمعنى ووفت حق امتداده ليشمل «الارسال» إلى العالم بالتجسد، كما يشمل تقدمته مبذولآ على الصليب. 
‏ومما يحقق لنا هذا المعنى المتسع للكلمة، كيف استخدمها بولس الرسول لتوفي نفس المعنى هكذا: «الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين، كيف لا يهبنا أيضأ معه كل شيء» (رو32:8) 
«ابنه الوحيد»: ‏«ابنه الوحيد» جاءت هنا لتزيد من معنى فداحة البذل وقوة الحب معاً. ولا تخلو هذه ‏الكلمة «أبنه الوحيد» من تلميح غاية في الرقة والحساسية إلى المساوي الأقل والضعيف, ومع الفارق, عند إبراهيم بالنسبة لإسحق! 
«كي لا يهلك»: هذه الكلمة تعتبر من خصائص اللغة عند القديس يوحنا، وهي إما تأتي غير متعدية (بمعنى يهلك) أو متعدية على مفعول به (بمعنى يُهلك)، وقد تكون في هذه الحالة المفعول به هو نفس الفاعل بمعنى أن الإنسان (يهلك ذاته)، وحيما تأتي غير متمدية قد يكون المعنى الضياع أو الفقدان «اجمعوا الكسر الفاضلة لكي لا يضيع شيء» (يو12:6)، أو قد يكون المعنى «الهلاك» كما جاءت هنا: «لكي لا يهلك» (يو16:3‏)، أو قد يكون المعنى «الزوال والإبادة»: «اعملوا لا للطعام البائد, بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية» (يو27:6) 
‏وواضح أن الهلاك أو الفناء أو الإبادة هي نصيب الشيء أو الشخص الذي ينفصل عن الله ويبقى متمركزا في نفسه. 
«‏الحياة الأبدية»: في غير إنجيل القديس يوحنا تعني حياة الدهر الآتي بحسب مفهومها اليهودي الرباني التقليدي، ولكن عند القديس يوحنا تميل أكثر إلى معنى الحياة التي بلا نهاية أو الحياة مع الله «كعطية حاضرة» الآن من الله، وهي تقابل ملكوت الله في الأناجيل الأخرى. وملكوت الله أيضاً عند القديس يوحنا، ولو أنها عطية الدهر الآتي, ‏ولكن المسيح بدأها الأن وصارت حقيقة مُعاشة في المسيح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 أبريل 2017)

*17- لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.​
قَدْ شَمَّرَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ ذِرَاعِ قُدْسِهِ أَمَامَ عُيُونِ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ فَتَرَى كُلُّ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ خَلاَصَ إِلَهِنَا. (أش52:10)

يلاحظ القارىء ازدواج الفكر السلبي ثم الإيجابي. ففي السالفة «... جاء لكي لا يُهلك، بل يكون له الحياة». وهنا «لا ليدين بل ليخلص». هذا أسلوب القديس يوحنا وهو نوع من التحديد القاطع للمعنى، كما سيجيء في الآيات القادمة أيضأ الإيجابي ثم السلبي: «الذي يؤمن لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن فقد دين». 
‏كما سيجيء أيضاً في الآية بعد القادمة: «أحب الظمة أكثر من النور، كل من يعمل السيئات يبغض النور وكل من يفعل الحق يقبل إلى النور». 
‏كانت كل تحقيقات الربيين عن نبوات مجيء المسيا تفيد أنه سيعلي من شأن الأمة ويدين الشعوب ويسحق الأمم ويبيدها، وكان روح هذا التعليم بالذات أحد العثرات والمعوقات التي وقفت حائلاً دون قبول المسيح, وكان نيقوديموس أحد الأئمة الذين تشبعوا بهذه الروح العدائية نحو أمم العالم ويقابلها روح التعالى والافتخارر بالعنصرية اليهودية والإعتداد الشنيع بالفريسية وإتقان التعليم بالحرف. هنا يصحح المسيح ويوضح أن هدف المسيا الأساسي هو الخلاص لكل أمم العالم وليس الدينونة. وإن تحتمت الدينونة، فلا تكون هدفاً لمجيء المسيا قط, وانما جزاء للذين انعمت بصائرهم وانسدت آذانهم وصاروا من سواقط الخلاص, وهذا وذاك لليهودي قبل الأممي!! 
‏ولا ينبغي أن يغيب عن البال أن الحكم بالدينونة والموت والهلاك هو القانون الذي يرزح أصلاً تحته كل بني آدم, لأن الكل وُلد بالخطية والكل أخطأ وزاغ. والمسيا جاء ليرفع الخطية, وبالتال قانون الموت واللعنة، فالذي يرفضه يحكم على نفسه بالبقاء تحت الخطية واللعنة!!! بل ويُكمل,  برفض المسيح, مكيال خطاياه. 
‏والذي يفحص فكر إنجيل يوحنا يشعر كأنه يدافع عن شيء و يرفع الملامة عن الل ! نعم, فقد حدثت الكارثة وسقطت أورشليم واندكت حتى التراب وتخرب الهيكل وحُرق عن أخره. هذه هي الخلفية التي يكتب القديس يوحنا على ضوئها إنجيله. فهو يستميت ليبرىء الله من كل ما حدث, الذي بدا وكأنه نقمة مروعة حلت بالمعاندين, فالعلامات بحسب النبوات كانت واضحة في سلوك كل الطبقات المتعلمة مع كل أعماء المجمع مع غالبية الشعب, إن لم نقل كله في رفض صوت الكلمة، إلا أفراداً يعدون بالعشرات وحسب. 
‏القديس يوحنا يكتب إنجيله الآن ونحن في نهاية القرن الأول، وأورشليم سقطت بهيكلها سنة 70م، أي مضى الآن ثلاثون سنة تقريباً, وقد تشتت الشعب وخربت البلاد وانتهى اليهود إلى الصفر، لذلك يقول إن الله لم يرسل ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، أي لم يكن خراب أورشليم وتهدم الهيكل وحرقه على مستوى الدينونة. لأن رسالة الابن الوحيد هي تنفيذ وصية الحب الأبوى من نحو العالم للخلاص حتى لا يهلك أحد، كل من يؤمن. أما ما حدث لأورشليم والهيكل وللأمة اليهودية، فهو النصيب الذي حدده المسئولون مع الشعب لأنفسهم؛ لقد حكموا بأنفسهم على أنفسهم بانتهاء زمان الحب لما رفضوا الابن الحبيب، وحكموا على الهيكل بالهدم لما هدموا هيكل ابن الإنسان بالرغم من تحذيره لهم. لقد سعوا في الظمة ضد النور, فأدركتهم الظلمة وانتهى لهم زمن النور. أما الذين كانت أعمالهم صالحة، فهؤلاء أحبوا النور وتقبلوا رسالة الحب: «بهذا أُظهرت محبة الله فينا أن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به.» (1يو9:4) 
‏وواضح أن إنجيل القديس يوحنا يضح الحب في رأس قائمة هذه الآيات، حتى يرفع من الدينونة رائحة البغضة الإلهية؛ فالذين خلصوا بنداء المحبة ظهر فيهم فعل المحبة، والذين رفضوا نداء المحبة دخلوا تحت الحرمان منها بإرادتهم. فالدينونة أصبحت حرماناً من محبة الله وليست غضبأ منسكباً عليهم. 
‏والقصد كله الذي يريد أن يخلص إليه الإنجيل هو أن المحبة أصل الدينونة والمتسببة فيها، لأنه لولا المحبة ما كان خلاص ولولا الخلاص ما كانت دينونة. وهذا هو سلاح المحبة الرهيب ذو الحدين.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 أبريل 2017)

*18- الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ والَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ الْوَحِيدِ.​
يلاحظ اختلاف الفعلين «لا يٌدان» و «قد دين». فالذى يؤمن يكون قد خرج من دائرة الدينونة أصلاً وبالكلية لأنه صار «فى المسيح». أما الذي لم يؤمن فقد خرج من دائرة المسيح والخلاص وصار في الوجه المعادي. لأن عدم الإيمان باسم ابن الله هو عدم الإيمان بالله وبالخلاص الذي تم باسمه. ويلاحظ أن كلمة «الوحيد» جاءت هنا للتذكير بالمحبة, فهو الابن الوحيد لأنه المحبوب، فهنا يكون عدم الإيمان قد بلغ إلى مجافاة محبة الله، بل وتعدى عدم الإيمان بالمحبة إلى عدم التصديق, وكأنه يجعل الله كاذباً. فمجيء ابن الله برسالة حب الآب الذي أنهى على حالة الركود التي كان يعيشها العالم, قد قسمه في الحال إلى مؤمن مستقبل لرسالة المحبة, وغير مؤمن رافض لرسالة المحبة؛ وبالتالي إلى مخلّص وغير قابل للخلاص، وغريب عن روح الله أي قائم في الموت بعيداً عن الله! 
‏والدينونة على هذا هي من عمل رفض الإيمان وليست من عمل الله. ولكن الأصل والأساس هو الإيمان الذي جاء به المسيح للحياة: « الحق الحق أقول لكم كل من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إلى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.» (يو24:5) 
‏ولكن إنجيل القديس يوحنا لا يقطع خط الرجعة على من يرفض الإيمان، بل طالما هو رافض للايمان فهو واقع تحت الدينونة لأنه هو نفسه الذي يصنع لنفسه الدينونة برفضه؟ ولكن إذا رجع وقبل الإيمان، يكون قد خرج من الطوق الحديدي الذي وضعه بنفسه في رقبته: «لأنكم إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم» (يو24:8‏)، «ما دام لكم النور آمنوا بالنور لتصيروا أبناء النور.» (يو36:12‏) 
‏فالمسيح باق كما هو، وصوته قائم يدعو للخلاص, وكلمة الإيمان في فمك إن نطقتها ربحت نفسك والحياة. فالمناداة بالدينونة في إنجيل القديس يوحنا نشأت بسبب الكرازة بالخلاص وليست لتهديد أو وعيد للذين لا يؤمنون، والإنجيل أصلاً موضوع لغير المؤمنين ليكونوا مؤمنين. ولكن نبراته التحذير هي التي تطغى على الكارز خوفاً على حياة الإنسان. لذلك فالمطالبة بسرعة القطع إما مح النور أو الظلمة، هو اختيار بين الحياة أو الموت, ليس للتخويف بل للترغيب، لأن صوت الله منذ القديم يقول: «قد جعلت قدامك الحياة والموت، البركة واللعنة، فاختر الحياة لكي تحيا أنت ونسلك.» (تث19:30) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أبريل 2017)

*19- وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ 
لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.​
‏هنا يربط القديس يوحنا «الدينونة بالنور». ولكي تظهر الدينونة بمعناها الأسهل نقول إنها القضاء. فالقضاء لا يمكن أن ينعقد لواؤه إلا بوجود أداة التمييز يين الخطأ والصواب للحكم بالعقاب أو البراءة. ونحن هنا بصدد الروحيات، فالقضاء أداته الوحيدة هي النور الإلهي الذي يفرق بين أعمال الظمة وأعمال النور.
‏فيقول القديس يوحنا أنه بمجيء النور إل العالم وجب القضاء وتحتم, لأن العالم به الشر أصلاً وبه الخير أيضا؛ فكل من ينحاز إلى النور فهذا يوضح أنه أحب النور. والذي يرفض النور معناه أنه أحب الظلمة أكثر من النور. والنور هنا في هذه الحالة هو أداة التفريق والتمييز، وفي نفس الوقت هو القاضي. من هنا جاء الإلتباس أن الذي يبغض النور ويقع عليه العقاب يبدو كأن هناك عداوة أو نقمة بين القاضي وهو المسيح وبين الرافض للنور. ولكن لشرح هذا الإلتباس نقول إن القاضي يحكم بمقتض قانون ولا يحكم حكماً كأنه من عنده، ولكن الحكم أو الدينونة منشأها النور كأداة أو قانون, وليس القاضي نفسه، فالقاضي يحكم بما يحكم به النور أو قانون النور، وقانون النور مطلق أزلى وليس وضعياً أو مجرد اجتهاد أو تفكير شخصي. 
‏بدخول النور، وهو المسيح، ومعه الحق الإلهي إلى العالم انقسم العالم إل محبي النور ومحبي الظلمة وبدأ في الحال روح القضاء يأخذ عمله. 
‏والذي يجعل القضاء يطالب بحقه من الآن هو التقرير النهائي الذي اتحذه الذين رفضوا النور، لآنهم «أحبوا»، وهذا فعل في اللغة اليونانية يفيد القرار القاطع المنتهى منه في محبة الظلمة، والخطورة الكبيرة هنا هي أن هذا الحب الذي ينتمي إلى نوع من العشق أو الارتباط هو ليس فقط حباً لأعمال الظلمة من سرقة وزنى وفجور وكذب وعداوة, بل إن هذه الأعمال تمتد لتتعاقد مع أقنوم الظلمة, رئيس هذا العالم, وهو القوة المشخصة المحرضة على أعمال الشرور. من هنا جاء القضاء كعمل لا مناص منه لكبح جماح القوة الشريرة والحد من تجبرها. فالنور وراءه شخص ابن الله والظلمة وراءها إبليس, لذلك فمبغضي النور ليسوا محايدين بل منحازين للظلمة ضد النور، فنشاطهم سلبي بالنسبة للنور, لهذا يتدخل القضاء للفرز والعزل والمحاصرة. 
‏ومعروف بالقطع أن الشيطان كرئيس لهذا العالم المحرض على كل الشرور قد دين: «لأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين» (يو11:16). أي إن دينونة الشيطان وخروج حكم القضاء عليه تم يوم صلبوت المسيح، لذلك فإن الذين يرفضون النور هم بنوع ما ينحازون إلى رئيس هذا العالم، وبالتالى يقعون تحت الدينونة والرفض: «الآن دينونة هذا العالم، الآن يطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً» (يو31:12) 
«لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة»:  دور الأعمال هنا محدود، فالأعمال الشريرة لا تمنع الإنسان أن يطلب الخلاص منها ويرتمي تحت أرجل المخلص لينجو. فالأشرار الذين تمرغوا في كل أصناف الشرور خرج منهم قديسون، نتشفع بهم. ولكن المفهوم من الأعمال الشريرة هنا أنها عطلت كثيرين عن الخلاص. لأن تمادي الإنسان في أعمال الشر وانغماسه فيها يولد عادات وارتباطات ومجاملات تنازع الإنسان في إرادته وتنكر عليه حريته في التخلص منها أو حتى الاقتراب من مصادر النور، ثم تؤثر تأثرا مستمراً على الأخرين. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أبريل 2017)

*20- لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ يُبْغِضُ النُّورَ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى النُّورِ لِئَلَّا تُوَبَّخَ أَعْمَالُهُ.​
‏«يَعْمَلُ السَّيِّآتِ»: هنا كلمة «سيئآت» تختلف عن الكلمة مثيلتها التي جاءت في الأية السابقة «أعمال 
شريرة», التي تفيد الضلوع في الخطية. أما السيلآت فهي التي تعني «أعمال بطالة» (Bad‏) أي أعمال خسيسة وحقيرة. وهي بدء الدخول في أعمال الظلمة الغير مثمرة، التي قد يستهين بها الإنسان لأنها ليست خطايا ثقيلة ولكن خطورتها هي في أنها تجعله يهرب من النور ويبغض الدعوة إليه، خشية أن توبخ أعماله من أحبائه وأصدقائه الذين يخلصون إليه: «إني كل من أحبه أوبخه وأؤدبه. فكن غيوراً وتب» (رؤ19:3). «لأن الأمور الحادثة منهم سراً ذكرها أيضأ قبيح، ولكن الكل إذا توبخ يظهر بالنور, لأن كل ما أُظهر(اُعترف به) فهو نور، لذلك يقول: «استيقظ أيها النائم وقم من الأموات فيضيء لك المسيح» (أف12:5-14). هنا الكلام كله موجه نحو أصحاب العادات السيئة التي تتصل بالحياة الداخلية للانسان والتي يحاول أن يخفيها. 
‏لاحظ أن المتكلم هنا هو المسيح كاشف أستار القلوب، وهو يحدث اليهود والرؤساء والمعلمين ومدعي الفضيلة الذين انغمسوا في السيئات، وكانت النتيجة أنهم احتجوا جزيعين من كلام المسيح، متأففين من تسليط النور عليهم، وبالنهاية صاروا هاربين ورافضين. 
فمن يرفض المسيح، تقف وراءه إما السير السيئة والإنغماس في الخطية أوكبرياء الأخلاق والذات. 
إذن، فرفض المسيح والهروب من النور ليس مسألة اختيار فقط, بل أن العوامل النفسية المبنية على السلوك الإرادي السييء,  هي صاحبة الكلمة فيه وعليه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 أبريل 2017)

*21- وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْحَقَّ فَيُقْبِلُ إِلَى النُّورِ لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُهُ أَنَّهَا بِاللَّهِ مَعْمُولَةٌ».​
«فعل الحق.»: ‏هو في المقابل لـ «يعمل السيئات». هناك فعل السيئات بالجمع؛ وهنا عمل «الحق» بالمفرد الذي يحوي في صدقه ونبله كل ما صيته حسن ونافع. 
‏ولكن الذي يسترعي انتباهنا هو الإصطلاح الجديد «عمل الحق» فهل الحق يُعمل؟ هنا الحق أصلاً هو فكر ورؤية روحية وانكشاف بصيرة، ولكن هذا يحتاج إلى تحقيق وعمل، فإذا نُفذت الفكرة السامية أو الإلهام الروحي المادة الموحى به, فهو يصير عمل الحق. 
‏والأن تقف هذه الأية في مقابل الأية السالفة لتوضح أن في وسط ظلام ليل الشرور والسيئات، يعيش أيضاً الحق والنور، وإزاء الهاربين من النور بسبب ما ثقلوا به أجسادهم وأرواحهم من أعمال الظلمة، يوجد أيضاً المهللون للنور والهاتفون للحق الذين تثقلت أرواحهم بمحبة المسيح والحق، يسرعون ليقدموا برهان حبهم بأعمالهم، وليكشفوا أفكارهم ونيتاتهم في النور لتزداد نوراً، ويمجدون الله الذي أنقذهم من سلطان الظلمة. 
والمنظر لا يزال هو بعينه، فالمسيح يخاطب الذين عثروا فيه وهربوا والذين سعوا إليه فرحين مستبشرين سواء بسواء، موضحاً أن أعمالهم في الخفاء كانت هي المسئولة عن جزعهم منه أو قبولهم له. 
«بالله معمولة»: إن مجرد عرض أعمال البر خطر، وكشف خفايا السلوك بالتقوى أخطر؟ لأن ذلك يؤول بالضرورة إلى الوقوع في خطية البر الذاتي والاعتداد بالنفس والتفاخر. ولكن يوجد عرض للأعمال الخيرة وسرد للسيرة التقية مضمون النفع ومؤمن عليه ضد الانزلاق في البر الذاتي وهو تمجيد الله كونه هو هو صاحب العمل وصاحب السيرة، حيث يقتنع السامع أن «الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا من أجل المسرة.» (في13:2) 
«اذهب إل بيتك وإلى أهلك وأخبرهم كم صنع الرب بك ورحمك.» (مر19:4) 
‏هنا لا يفوتنا قول المسيح أنه «لا يقدر أحد أن يقبل إلي (الحق), إن لم يجتذبه الآب (أولاً)» (يو44:6‏). فالمجيء إلى النور يتحمل النور شيئاً من المسئولية فيه، فالنور محبوب جداً عند أصحاب العيون الصحيحة ومكروه للغاية عند ذوي العيون المريضة، فلا ينجذب إلى النور إلا من كان أهلاً له. هنا «عمل الحق» من جهة «وبالله معمول» من جهة أخرى تفيد الانجذاب المتبادل. فسر النعمة يسري في أولاد النعمة. والحكمة تنادي أولادها وتتبرر من بنيها، والحق يطلب محبيه, والله هو دائمأ صاحب المبادرة ولكنه دائمأ يتنازل عن دوره الأول: «قد ذكرت لك غيرة صباك, محبة خطبتك, ذهابك ورائي في البرية.» ( إر2:2) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 أبريل 2017)

* [انتهى الحديث مع نيقوديموس والتعقيب على كلامه]
مكان البشارة: اليهودية
4- المعمدان يكمل شهادته كآخر صوت يُسمع للعهد القديم: هذا هو الجزء الرابع من «إنجيل التجديده» وتستمر فيه المقابلة بين القديم والجديد على النحو التالى: 
القديم: «الذي من الأرض هو أرضي ومن الأرض يتكلم». 
‏الجديد: «الذي يأتي من فوة هو فوق الجميع... ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص». 
‏الاستعلان: المسيح العريس الحقيقي: «من له العروس فهو العريس». ​
22- وَبَعْدَ هَذَا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَمَكَثَ مَعَهُمْ هُنَاكَ وَكَانَ يُعَمِّدُ.​
«وبعد هذا»: وصلة يضعها القديس يوحنا دائماً في سرد روايته لينقل القارىء من حديث لحديث، ومع نقلة 
‏الحديث نقلة في المكان والزمان، لا يفصح عنها من قصد، لأنها لا تدخل, في اعتباره, في صلب الرواية. 
‏نعلم أن المسيح كان في أورشليم حيث تم الحديث الأخير مع نيقوديموس الذي انقطع وغاب فجأة, حسب عادة القديس يوحنا حينها يرى أن أهم جزء في الحديث قد استوعب، وحيث يسترسل بعد ذلك في التعقيب، إن بواسطة المسيح مباشرة أو عن لسانه. وهنا نأتي إلى أرض اليهودية شرق جبال أورشليم على ضفاف نهر الاردن، حيث مكث المسيح مدة, لا يُفصح عنها, مع تلاميذه. 
«وكان يُعمد»: هذه الجملة القصيرة غريبة علينا نوعاً ما, فالمسيح معروف عنه انه لم يُعمد. «مع أن يسوع نفسه لم يكن يعمد بل تلاميذه» (يو2:4‏). ولكن يبدو أن المسيح كان يكرز بالتوبة حسب ما جاء في إنجيل القديس مرقس (15:1). 
‏وقد علق على ذلك كل من القديس ذهبي الفم والقديس أغسطينوس بأنها لا تُحسب معمود‏ية سرائرية بحسب الفكر المسيحي. ولكن الواضح من هذه الآية وما بعدها هو أن القديس يوحنا يمهد بها لحديث المعمدان الأخير لتكميل شهادته للمسيح.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 أبريل 2017)

*23- وَكَانَ يُوحَنَّا أَيْضاً يُعَمِّدُ فِي عَيْنِ نُونٍ بِقُرْبِ سَالِيمَ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ هُنَاكَ مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ 
وَكَانُوا يَأْتُونَ وَيَعْتَمِدُونَ.​
‏لا يزال المعمدان يمارس وظيفته في الإعداد بالتوبة لملكوت الله كسابق يعد الطريق للآتي بعده. ولكن يبدو`أن هذه المرة لم يتلاق مع المسيح بل ظل في مكانه. ولكن لماذا ترك مكانه المختار الأول «عبر الاردن»؟ يرد على هذا السؤال العالم «أولمستد» بأن المعمدان ترك أرض عبر الاردن التي تتبع هيرودس أنتيباس وجاء إلى منطقة أخرى فيها المياه كثيرة, بسبب العداوة التي نشأت بين المعمدان وهيرودس بمد أن وبخه (علنا) على سيرته بالنسبة لزوجة أخيه.  
«عين نون»: تبارى الشراح في التعليق على هذا الاسم، فمنهم من أنكر وجوده بالمرة لأنه لم يعثر عليه جغرافياً، ومنهم من شدد عليه جداً باعتباره المركز الأساسي لخدمة المعمدان وأقامته مع تلاميذه، والذي صار فيما بعد موطن جماعة المنتمين للقديس يوحنا المعمدان. ويشرح ذلك العالم «بولتمان» مضيفاً إلى ذلك أن عين نون تفيد معنى رمزياً وهو «النبع القريب من الخلاص»: لأنه بقرب «ساليم» وساليم تُفسر بـ «الخلاص».
وعلى كل حال فإن هذه المنطقة تقع غرب نهر الاردن في البراري الواقعة على ضفافه. وهذه المنطقة على الحدود بين اليهودية والسامرة بقرب مدينة «بيت شان» شرة نابلس الحالية .  
‏وكان لا يزال الشعب يتدفق على المعمدان للتوبة وسماع كلماته، ولكن يبدو أن في هذا التعبير نوعأ من المقارنة بين العدد الكبير الذين كانوا يأتون إل المسيح, وبين الذين كانوا يأتون للمعمدان؛ وقد ظهر تناقص عدد الذين كانوا يأتون إل المعمدان في تعبيرين هامين جاءوا بعد ذلك: 
‏الأول: تقرير لتلاميذ المعمدان في الآية (26) القادمة: «فجاءوا إلى المعمدان وقالوا له: يا معلم هوذا الذي كان معك في عبر الأردن الذي أنت قد شهدت له هو يعمد، والجميع يأتون إليه». 
‏والتعبير الثاني جاء على فم المعمدان نفسه كتحصيل حاصل وبحكم الواقع: «ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وأني أنا أنقص.» (يو 30:3) 
‏ولكن على أي حال كان هم القديس يوحنا هو تسجيل الشهادة الأخيرة والأعظم من فم المعمدان فيما يخص المسيح، هذه الشهادة التي رفعت المعمدان في تاريخ المسيحية إلى المستوى اللائق كنبي وأعظم من نبي!!!
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 أبريل 2017)

*24- لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُوحَنَّا قَدْ أُلْقِيَ بَعْدُ فِي السِّجْنِ.​
‏تعتبر هذه الآية ذات وزن تاريخي عال للغاية، لآن القديس يوحنا يضعها وهو يعرف ما وراءها من التقليد المستقل في الآناجيل الأخرى. إذ أن هذه الحقيقة، أي «وضع يوحنا في السجن وموته بعد ذلك»، تعتبر نقطة البدء لخدمة المسيح في الجليل كما سجلها القديس مرقس وأخذ عنه بقية الإنجيليين: «وبعدما أُسلم يوحنا جاء يسوع إلى الجليل يكرز ببشارة ملكوت الله ويقول قد كمل الزمان.» (مر14:1-15) 
‏ولكن هنا القديس يوحنا يكشف عن تقليد رسولى أقدم حيث يوضح أنه حتى وقبل أن يوضع المعمدان في السجن كان المسيح يخدم؛ وليس في الجليل بل في أورشليم بالدرجة الاول وفي اليهودية، وهي الفترة التي أغفلها التقليد عند الإنجيليين الثلاثة. من هنا تظهر أهمية إنجيل يوحنا من جهة سرد وقائع حياة المسيح على مستوى التاريخ الدقيق والحوادث، وما يتبعها من تعاليم. 
‏وذكر القديس يوحنا لهذه الواقعة بالذات: «لم يكن يوحنا قد ألقي بعد في السجن»، دون أن يكون لها سبب واضح, يكشف بوضوح أن القديس يوحنا يعرف التقليد الذي كتب منه القديى مرقس، ويلمح إلى أنه يورد هنا إضافة هامة عليه أغفلتها الآناجيل الأخرى. كذلك يلزمنا أن ننتبه جداً إلى هدف القديس يوحنا الأساسى من سرده خدمة المسيح في أورشليم واليهودية قبل الجليل؛ لأن الآناجيل الأخرى اهتمت بأعمال المسيح ومعجزاته بالدرجة الاولى والتى تركزت بصورة ما في الجليل، أما القديس يوحنا فقد اهتم إلى أقصى حد باستعلان شخصية المسيح المسيانية من تعليمه أكثر من معجزاته. وقد رأينا إحدى صور هذا التعاليم الباهرة في حديثه مع نيقوديموس في أورشليم التي تختص بأساس الخلاص والتجديد والملكوت.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 أبريل 2017)

*25- وَحَدَثَتْ مُبَاحَثَةٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِ يُوحَنَّا مَعَ يَهُودٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّطْهِيرِ.
26- فَجَاءُوا إِلَى يُوحَنَّا وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هُوَذَا الَّذِي كَانَ مَعَكَ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ الَّذِي أَنْتَ قَدْ شَهِدْتَ لَهُ هُوَ يُعَمِّدُ وَالْجَمِيعُ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيْهِ».​
‏«وحينئذ»: جاءت في أول الأية فى الأصل اليوناني. وقد فات على المترجم العربي هذا الظرف الزماني «حينئذ» وأسقطه من الترجمة مع أنه يحمل ثقل كل المعنى في الأيات القادمة كلها بلا مبالغة. فالقديس يوحنا، وهو مختزل لغوي بالدرجة الاولى، أراد أن ينبه القارىء بأقل كلام ممكن أن تواجد المسيح في مقابل المعمدان وها يمارسان نفس العمل وهو «العماد»، أنشأ منافسة اضطرارية بين تلاميذ المعمدان والمعمدين من اليهود؛ لأنه حتماً حدث اختلاف في وجهة نظر التعميد، فمعمودية يوحنا ذات لون إعدادي فقط لمعمودية المسيح بالروح القدس، وحتى ولو أن المسيح لم يُعمد بالروح القدس ولكن يُفهم تماماً من حديثه السابق مع نيقوديموس أن المعمودية في نظر المسيح هي حلقة جديدة وميلاد ثان من فوق وليست غسيلاً وتطهيراً. هذا المعنى كله أضمره القديس يوحنا في الظرف الزماني «حينئذ» المستخدم ليس على المستوى الزماني ولكن بمعنى: «وعلى هذا نشأ الآتي», وهومدخل يرتب الكلام على ما قبله. 
«حدثت مباحثة من تلاميذ يوحنا مع يهود من جهة التطهير»: نحن لا ننسى كيف ركز القديس يوحنا على مسألة التطهير أولاً في عرس قانا الجليل، كيف حول المسيح ماء التطهير إلى خمر جيد (حقيقي)، مشيراً إلى التحول المزمع والذي يتحتم أن يكون لكل طقوس ووصايا التطهيرات بكافة أنواعها؛ علماً بأن الستة الأجران تغطي تطهيرات الأسبوع بكامله! وبعدها مباشرة: «اهدموا هذا الهيكل»، بعد أن أخرج منه كل ذبائحه الكبيرة والصغيرة، مشيراً إلى انتهاء عصر الذبائح وكل نظام العبادة القائم عليها. ثم انتقل إلى نيقوديموس معلم الناموس والممثل لكل دقائق الإيمان اليهودي الذي انتهى الحديث معه على أساس حتمية الميلاد الثاني من فوق كأساس للايمان والعبادة وكشرط أول لدخول ملكوت الله؛ كاشفاً له سر معمودية العهد الجديد. وبهذا يكون المسيح قد أكمل الصورة لعملية إحلال الجديد عوض القديم. 
‏ولكن يبقى آخر مرحلة من الإنتفاضة اليهودية لإعادة الحياة إلى القديم التي أخذت طريقها خلسة من خلال الإنسان المرسل من الله, يوحنا, لإعداد الطريق للآتي, إذ تضخم عمل المعمدان من خلال حماس تلاميذه على أنه هو الطريق الموعود، فأخذوا يصورون للآتين لمعمودية يوحنا أن هذا هو التطهير الذي سيُحيي إسرائيل. 
‏وترامت إلى أسماع المسيح ما يقال وما يُشاع, فجاء بقرب المعمدان يباشر تعليمه من جهة المعمودية من فوق، وكأنه تكميل لدرس المسيح لنيقوديموس، وفي الحال هرع الناس «الجميع» إلى المسيح يسمعون ويعتمدون؛ مع أنه لم يكن يعمد بل تلاميذه، وتأثر الناس واستنارت أذهانهم من جهة حتمية الميلاد الجديد من فوق، وبالتالي عدم نفع التطهير بالماء، فضج تلاميذ المعمدان وذهبوا في حماس وتحد يستثيرون معلمهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 أبريل 2017)

*25- وَحَدَثَتْ مُبَاحَثَةٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِ يُوحَنَّا مَعَ يَهُودٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّطْهِيرِ.
26- فَجَاءُوا إِلَى يُوحَنَّا وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هُوَذَا الَّذِي كَانَ مَعَكَ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ الَّذِي أَنْتَ قَدْ شَهِدْتَ لَهُ هُوَ يُعَمِّدُ وَالْجَمِيعُ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيْهِ».​
‏«وحينئذ»: جاءت في أول الأية فى الأصل اليوناني. وقد فات على المترجم العربي هذا الظرف الزماني «حينئذ» وأسقطه من الترجمة مع أنه يحمل ثقل كل المعنى في الأيات القادمة كلها بلا مبالغة. فالقديس يوحنا، وهو مختزل لغوي بالدرجة الاولى، أراد أن ينبه القارىء بأقل كلام ممكن أن تواجد المسيح في مقابل المعمدان وها يمارسان نفس العمل وهو «العماد»، أنشأ منافسة اضطرارية بين تلاميذ المعمدان والمعمدين من اليهود؛ لأنه حتماً حدث اختلاف في وجهة نظر التعميد، فمعمودية يوحنا ذات لون إعدادي فقط لمعمودية المسيح بالروح القدس، وحتى ولو أن المسيح لم يُعمد بالروح القدس ولكن يُفهم تماماً من حديثه السابق مع نيقوديموس أن المعمودية في نظر المسيح هي حلقة جديدة وميلاد ثان من فوق وليست غسيلاً وتطهيراً. هذا المعنى كله أضمره القديس يوحنا في الظرف الزماني «حينئذ» المستخدم ليس على المستوى الزماني ولكن بمعنى: «وعلى هذا نشأ الآتي», وهومدخل يرتب الكلام على ما قبله. 
«حدثت مباحثة من تلاميذ يوحنا مع يهود من جهة التطهير»: نحن لا ننسى كيف ركز القديس يوحنا على مسألة التطهير أولاً في عرس قانا الجليل، كيف حول المسيح ماء التطهير إلى خمر جيد (حقيقي)، مشيراً إلى التحول المزمع والذي يتحتم أن يكون لكل طقوس ووصايا التطهيرات بكافة أنواعها؛ علماً بأن الستة الأجران تغطي تطهيرات الأسبوع بكامله! وبعدها مباشرة: «اهدموا هذا الهيكل»، بعد أن أخرج منه كل ذبائحه الكبيرة والصغيرة، مشيراً إلى انتهاء عصر الذبائح وكل نظام العبادة القائم عليها. ثم انتقل إلى نيقوديموس معلم الناموس والممثل لكل دقائق الإيمان اليهودي الذي انتهى الحديث معه على أساس حتمية الميلاد الثاني من فوق كأساس للايمان والعبادة وكشرط أول لدخول ملكوت الله؛ كاشفاً له سر معمودية العهد الجديد. وبهذا يكون المسيح قد أكمل الصورة لعملية إحلال الجديد عوض القديم. 
‏ولكن يبقى آخر مرحلة من الإنتفاضة اليهودية لإعادة الحياة إلى القديم التي أخذت طريقها خلسة من خلال الإنسان المرسل من الله, يوحنا, لإعداد الطريق للآتي, إذ تضخم عمل المعمدان من خلال حماس تلاميذه على أنه هو الطريق الموعود، فأخذوا يصورون للآتين لمعمودية يوحنا أن هذا هو التطهير الذي سيُحيي إسرائيل. 
‏وترامت إلى أسماع المسيح ما يقال وما يُشاع, فجاء بقرب المعمدان يباشر تعليمه من جهة المعمودية من فوق، وكأنه تكميل لدرس المسيح لنيقوديموس، وفي الحال هرع الناس «الجميع» إلى المسيح يسمعون ويعتمدون؛ مع أنه لم يكن يعمد بل تلاميذه، وتأثر الناس واستنارت أذهانهم من جهة حتمية الميلاد الجديد من فوق، وبالتالي عدم نفع التطهير بالماء، فضج تلاميذ المعمدان وذهبوا في حماس وتحد يستثيرون معلمهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 أبريل 2017)

*26- فَجَاءُوا إِلَى يُوحَنَّا وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هُوَذَا الَّذِي كَانَ مَعَكَ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ الَّذِي أَنْتَ قَدْ شَهِدْتَ لَهُ هُوَ يُعَمِّدُ وَالْجَمِيعُ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيْهِ».​
‏واضح للغاية أن تلاميذ المعمدان لم يتأثروا قط بنداء المعمدان من جهة الأقوى الآتي بعده الذي لا يستحق أن يحمل حذاءه، ولا تأثروا من شهادة المعمدان بحسب رؤية وسماع الروح القدس وهو يشهد للمسيح الذي اعتمد من يدي معلمهم، كما لم يتأثروا قط من شخص المسيح ذاته. وكتلاميذ لمعلم مرموق، أخذوا يحاصرون معلمهم حتى يدافع عن نفسه. 
‏فابتداوا يشيرون إلى المسيح «هوذا الذي كان معك»، معبرين بذلك عن اعتقادهم بالتساوي بين المعلمين. ثم بدأوا يذكرونه بالإحسان الذي صنعه في المسيح، إذ شهد له كما يشهد القاضي العادل بالحق, وهذا أيضاً يعبر عن اعتقادهم بأفضلية المعمدان وكأنه يشهد لأحد تلاميذه. ولكنهم أبقوا على نقطة الإنزعاج التي ملأت نفوسهم إلى آخر الحديث أو الشكوى، إذ قالوا أخيراً: «هو يعمد والجميع يأتون إليه», معبرين بذلك عن أمرين: الأول أن المسيح بدأ يظهر في أعينهم كمنافس أو متعد على وظيفة معلمهم «هويعمد»؛ والأمر الثاني وهو الأخطر: أن «الجميح يأتون إليه», بمعنى أن وظيفة معلمهم صارت مهددة. وواضح في ذلك التهويل الحاقد والغاضب والمثير. 
‏وإذا قارنا هذا التقرير بما قيل عنه في نفس المرضوع بعد ذلك، يظهر التهويل وتلفيق ما يُنسب للمسيح: «وما رآه وسمعه به يشهد وشهادته ليس أحد يقبلها» (يو32:3)؛ وكانوا يعتقدون أن هذا وحده كفيل أن يحرك ساكن معلمهم. وفي الحقيقة وبحسب أسلوب إنجيل يوحنا، فقد أخذ هؤلاء التلاميذ, المتعصبون لمعلمهم, موقف الفريسيين الحاقدين لما واجهوا نفس الموقف: «فقال الفريسيون بعضهم لبعض أنظروا إنكم لا تنفعون شيئاً هوذا العالم قد ذهب وراءه» (يو19:12). كان هذا التقرير المسموم كفيلاً بأن يزعج المعمدان ويهيج غضبه لو لم يكن مرسلاً  من الله وروح الله هو الذي يقود نفسه ويوجهها مع لمسات رقيقة من روح الإتضاع .
وكان يمكن أن نفسر هذا التقرير بصورة عكسية تماماً لما يحتمله بأن يكون بشارة سارة ومفرحة للمعمدان من تلاميذه, عن الذي شهد له, أنه هوذا قد صار ناجحا والجميع يأتون إليه! وهذا أيضاً ما يتمش مع كرازة المعمدان بالنسبة للمسيا الآتي, لولا أننا نعرف تماما أن هؤلاء التلاميذ كونوا شيعة تشيعت لمعلمهم وقاومت المسيحية بعنف وبقيت إلى عدة قرون، وكانت في أوج نشاطها أيام كتابة القديس يوحنا لإنجيله (عُرفت هذه الشيعة باسم شيعة المانديين أو الناصريين).  
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 أبريل 2017)

*27- فَقَالَ يُوحَنَّا: «لاَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ شَيْئاً إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.​
في إجابة المعمدان نلمح ثلاثة مبادىء هامة يرد بها على غيرة التلاميذ الغاضبة: 
‏أولاً: يضح المعمدان المبدأ الأساسي الذي يقوم عليه الاستعلان النبوي بصفة عامة (الآية27 ‏). 
ثانياً: يطبق المبدأ الإلهامي على عمله الذي كُلف به، سواء فيما شهد به سابقاً (الآية28) أو ما يشهد به لاحقاً (الآية29). 
‏ثالثاً: استنباط النتيجة الحتمية للتطبيق الأمين (الآية30‏). 
‏وهو يبدأ الحديث لا رداً على تلاميذه، ولكن كتوعية عامة ترفع من مستوى تفكيرهم كمعلومة عامة وأساسية, مفادها أن أي معلم صادق لا يأخذ إلا ما منحته السماء له. وهذا يقدح بهدوء وبساطة أساس العلاقة التي تربطه بالمسيح كسابق يعد له الطريق. فسواء هو أو المسيح، فلا يأتي بشيء إلا كما استلمه من مخازن النعم (السماء). هذا الرد يضع حدا لتفكير التلاميذ وينهي على روح المنافسة التي عصفت بهم. كما أن هذا الرد بعينه يوضح أن ما اشتكى منه تلاميذه قد وقع منه موقع الإستحسان بل وصار له كإكليل فرح. 
‏ويلاحظ أن المعمدان وضع المسيح موضع نفسه على المستوى من جهة الأخذ والعطاء، فيقول: 
«أنا لا أدعي لنفسي سلطة لم آخذها، أما هو الذي تتكلمون عنه فلا يمارس سلطة ويكون لها اعتبارها إذا لم يكن قد تلقاها من الله. 
‏هنا المعمدان ينفي أن يكون لإرادة الإنساذ عمل يُحاسب عليه إذ كان هو قد أعطى في حدود ما أخذ.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 أبريل 2017)

*28- أَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ لِي أَنِّي قُلْتُ: لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ بَلْ إِنِّي مُرْسَلٌ أَمَامَهُ.​
‏هنا المعمدان يطبق المبدأ الذي قاله على شهادته الاولى التي شهد بها عل نفسه بالنسبة للعمل الذي يقوم به وبالنسبة للشخص المنوط به هذا العمل الكبير: «فلو تذكرتم ما قلته سابقاً تدركون كم أنتم مخطئون فيما تظنون وفيما تقولون، ألم أقل لست أنا المسيح؟ فحينما أعلنت عن رسالتي قلت إنها وقتية ومحدودة، ولم أدعى لنفسي المكانة الأعلى ولا بكلمة واحدة حتى تأحذوها حجة لما تفكرون، أنتم شهود لى وعلى أنفسكم. 
«لست أنا المسيح»: هنا يعلن المعمدان عن هوية من تكلم عنه التلاميذ بلفظة «هوذا» و«هو» و«شهدت له»، و«يأتون إليه». وتكلم عنه المعمدا «كإنسان» و«رجل صار قدامي». 
‏الأن يعلن المعمدان عن اسمه وهويته: «المسيح» بكل يقين وتعيين. نعم, ولكن يعلن لاسرائيل, أُرسلت أمامه, لا كأني سابق بل كمن يعد ويفسح الطريق لمن هو أعلى. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 أبريل 2017)

*29- مَنْ لَهُ الْعَرُوسُ فَهُوَ الْعَرِيسُ وَأَمَّا صَدِيقُ الْعَرِيسِ الَّذِي يَقِفُ وَيَسْمَعُهُ فَيَفْرَحُ فَرَحاً مِنْ أَجْلِ صَوْتِ الْعَرِيسِ. إِذاً فَرَحِي هَذَا قَدْ كَمَلَ.​
‏بينما تكلم المعمدان عن نفسه بوضوح وعلانية, إلا أنه لما جاء للمسيح سواء من جهة شخصه أو عمله نجده بدأ يستخدم الأسلوب السري. ولكن كلماته جاءت محكمة ترد رداً صحيحاً محبوكا، على مستوى فكر التوراة والأنبياء. فأسفار العهد القديم, وخاصة الأنبياء, لا تكف من البداية وحتى النهاية عن وصف يهوه بالنسبة لإسرائيل كعريس وعروس: 
+ ‏هوشع 19:2-21: «وأخطبك لنفسي بالعدل وأخطبك لنفسي بالعدل والحق والإحسان والمراحم, أخطبك لنفسي بالأمانة فتعرفين الرب. ويكون في ذلك اليوم أني أستجيب، يقول الرب، أستجيبت السموات وهي تستجيب الأرض».
+ ‏حزقيال 8:16 «فمررت بك ورأيتك وإذا زمنك زمن الحب، فبسطت ذيلي عليك، وسترت عورتك، وحلفت لك, ودخلت معك في عهد، يقول السيد الرب، فصرت لى». 
‏فالأن لا يصف المعمدان المسيح «العريس» مباشرة، بل جعلها للسامع بديهية وعلى السامع أن يقرر. فمن ذا الذي له العروس؟ ثم من هي العروس بالتحديد؟ 
القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي قدير في تقديم الصور الرمزية في حبك قصصى نادر المثال، كل صورة تخدم موقعها بأصالة وواقعية, ولكن الصررة تهدف إلى عمل أعلى بكثير من واقعها القصصي. المعمدان هنا صورة للنبي المخلص المجتهد العظيم حقاً، بشهادة المسيح، ولكن لا يخرج عن كونه مولود النساء، خدم موقعه كصوت صارخ في برية العالم فأسمع العالمين, ومهد للآتي بعده بتقواه ونسكه وصدقه وشجاعته؛ ثم بكرازته بحرارة التوبة وغسل الجسد. ولكن القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي يلتقط له صورة أعلى كممثل لأنبياء العهد القديم جيعاً، جاء بروح إيليا ليتكلم ويشهد باسم الأنبياء جميعاً عن حق وجدارة. 
‏ثم يروي القديس يوحنا أن المعمدان، بصفته العليا هذه، أُنيط به غير إعداد الطريق، أو من ضمن ضروريات إعداد الطريق، إعداد العروس التي اتسخت جداً، ليس كإعداد إيليا في القديم بالتوبيخ والعنف والإنذار وقفل السماء وحجز المطر عن إنسان إسرائيل وحيوانه، بل بغسل الجسد والضمير بالماء والنصيحة والإعتراف والتوبة واعداد الآباء والأبناء حتى ترد قلوبهم بعضهم لبعض، لكي تتلقى الأرض بركة الأتي باسم الرب. وها هو الآن قد أكمل المهمة على أقصى صورة سمحت له بها العروس المتبلدة من كثرة السنين وكثرة الإثم, وقد جاء بها ممسكاً بيدها ومن وراء الحدود الفاصلة بين القديم والجديد يسلمها للعريس الذي تطوع ليغسلها بدمه. 
‏تقول الآية, أو يقول المعمدان، إنه كصديق العريس لا يرى العريس بل يسمعه فقط، وكفاه هذا، فدور «النبوة» لا يزيد عن كونه صديق العريس, كما وأن الحدود والسدود التي تفصل ليل النبوة عن صبح المسيا, العريس، جد قاسية وعاتية وليست لها عيون تنظر بها بل أذان تتحسس بها الأصوات الأتية من بعيد وفي الظلام: «هذا جاء لا يأكل ولا يشرب»، وهذا «جاء يأكل ويشرب»، هذا «يصوم تلاميذه»، وهذا «تلاميذه لا يصومون»، لأنهم يعيدون لعرسه القادم, «هذا من الأرض يتكلم وهذا من السماءء». فالفواصل جد كبيرة، فكرية وزمنية وشخصية ‏وروحية، فيكفي للنبي الحاذق أن يتعرف على صوت المسيا، وكفى النبوة كرامة أن تصادق العريس. أما وبعد أن يسمع النبي صوت من تنبأ عنه, الأمر الذي لم يحدث قط في تاريخ النبوة والأنبياء, فهذا حدث جلل أعطي للمعمدان دون جميع الأنبياء؛ لأن بأذن المعمدان تسمع جميع أنبياء الله في كل الدهور السالفة صوت العريس الذي طالما وصفوه بغير رؤيا وتسمعوه في ظلام الأحلام بغير صوت. فقد عمدة المعمدان حين قال: «فرحي الآن قد كمل»، فهو فرح جميع الأنبياء والآباء الذين نظروا المواعيد من بعيد وحيوها وماتوا على رجاء هذا اليوم. فالعمدان إنما يتكلم بروح إيليا وفم كل الأنبياء. وهل للنبي فرح يرجوه أكثر من أن يحقق الله له نبوته وفي حياته؟ كان المعمدان صوتاً صارخاً، ردد صوت المسيح صداه فسمعتهما الأجال والأجيال. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 أبريل 2017)

*30- يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يَزِيدُ وَأَنِّي أَنَا أَنْقُصُ.​
‏تأتي «ينبغي» بصورة ضعيقة، فهي في أصلها اليوناني يتحتم، لأن هذا يتعلق بالقانون الإلهي. نعم فقد انتهى دور الأنبياء والنبوة بظهور الذي تركزت فيه كل النبوات. فإذا خرجت الشمس لزم إطفاء المصابيح. أو هو غروب نجم على أحسن الأحوال لشروق شمس على أقلها!! وهذا القول هو النبوة الأخيرة ليوحنا المعمدان عن بزوغ فجر العصر الماسياني الذي طالما حلم به الأباه والأنبياء. فالمعمدان وإن كان يتكلم عن نفسه كصورة أدت مهمتها بأمانة، إلا أن القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي يرتفع بهذه الصورة ليرى فيها آخر صوت يسمعه الإنجيل، ليس للأنبياء وحسب بل وللعهد القديم قاطبة. 
‏فقد انقضى عهد الظلمة وأشرق نور الحياة. وإن ظهر المعمدان بهذه الكلمات على مستوى الإتضاع حقاً، فإنما هو إتضاع من حكم الواقع, أوكما يقولمون، تحصيل الحاصل. 
‏وبشهادة المعمدان هذه أمام تلاميذه، يكون قد صادق المسيح في تعليمه ضمناً عن المعمودية الأفضل التي من فوق، التي شرحها لنيقوديموس بإسهاب وعكرت مزاج التلاميذ النساك، والناسك يصبح دائمأ متضايقاً في نفسه إذا غاب عنه عمل الروح. بل ويكون المعمدان قد صادق نفسه عندما قال سابقاً: «أنا أعمدكم بماء ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه هو الذي يأتي بعدي... فهذا هو الذي يعمد بالروح القدس» (يو26:1و27و33‏). وإن ذهاب « الجميع», كما يقول تلاميذه, للمسيح ليعتمدوا، هو الصحيح، وهو بعينه ما يقوله أن «من له العروس فهو العريس». فليس «الجميع» فقط ينبغي أن يعتمدوا له بل والعالم كله، «لأنه هكذا أحب اللة العالم» عوض إسرائيل! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 أبريل 2017)

*31- الَّذِي يَأْتِي مِنْ فَوْقُ هُوَ فَوْقَ الْجَمِيعِ والَّذِي مِنَ الأَرْضِ هُوَ أَرْضِيٌّ وَمِنَ الأَرْضِ يَتَكَلَّمُ. الَّذِي يَأْتِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ هُوَ فَوْقَ الْجَمِيعِ.​
يشترك كافة الشراح في الرأي ما عدا العالم «هوسكنز» والعالم «هنجستنبرج» بأن حديث المعمدان وشهادته تنتهيان عند الآية (30‏), بعد ذلك ينقسم العلماء إلى من يقول أن الباقي على لسان المسيح، والى من يقول أنه بقلم يوحنا الرسول، ولكن الأباه الآوائل ذهبي الفم واغسطينوس وغيرهما لا يرون هذا الرأي الأخير بل يعتبرون أن شهادة المعمدان مستمرة حتى نهاية الأصحاح, وسنأخذ برأيهم؟ لأن الكلام لا يخلو من لمسات حية هي من روح المعمدان، باعتبار أن المعمدان انكشفت له السماء وعرف صوت الروح القدس وسمع شهادة الأب من نحو الابن. 
‏غير أن شرح الكلام لو كان على لسان المسيح شيء، وشرحه من قلم يوحنا الرسول شيء» وشرحه بفكر المعمدان شيء آخر تماماً, وسيكون أضعفهم بلا نزاع, لأن المسألة مسألة استعلان، ولم يعط للمعمدان أن يستعلن المسيح إلا كونه الآتي، لأن المعمدان محكوم بفكر العهد القديم. 
«الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع»: يلاحظ أن الفعل في المضارع المستمر فهو مجيء أو إرسال دائم ومستمر. و«من فوق» هي نفس الوصف الذي أعطاه المسيح للميلاد من فوق, وقد فسرها المعمدان ثانياً بقوله: «الذي يأتي من السماء». الإشارة هنا إلى المسيح الذي يتكلم عنه المعمدان؛ وهو يتكلم عن خبرة، لأنه أخذ تعليمات واضحة وصريحة من الله الذي يرى الروح القدس نازلاً ومستقراً عليه يكون هو الذي يعمد بالروح القدس. وبالفعل رأى وشهد أنه ابن الله, فليس أكبر من ذلك دليلاً ليقول المعمدان أن المسيح من فوق من السماء، هذا يوضح أن المعمدان يعلم تماماً من أين أتى المسيح. 
‏فإذا كان المسيح هو من فوق، من السماء، فهو بحكم علو مكانته وطبيعته يكون الأعلى, أي فوق الجميع بلا نزاع, كرامة ومجداً وعلمأ وتأثيراً. وفي الحال يلتفت المعمدان إلى نفسه، وبالتالي إلى كل معلم من هذه الأرض، حاصراً كل معرفته، كإنسان من الأرض وعلى مستوى الأرض، في أن فعلها وأثرها محدودان، وهذا يوضح بالتالي أن المعمدان مقتنع أن رسالته محدودة بمحدوديته. وهذا صدق, خاصة فيما تعنيه معمودية الماء فقط, وذلك على مستوى «المولود من الجسد جسد هو, والمولود من الروح هو روح». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 أبريل 2017)

*32- وَمَا رَآهُ وَسَمِعَهُ بِهِ يَشْهَدُ وَشَهَادَتُهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْبَلُهَا.​
‏كانت شهادة المعمدان عن نفسه أنه ليس هو المسيح، وعن المسيح أنه الذي سيعمد بالروح القدس، بمفهوم التغيير الجذري لحياة الناس لتكون لحساب الله والحياة الآبدية، وأنه هو الحمل الذي يرفع خطية العالم، باعتبار رسالته الفدائية للخلاص لمغفرة الخطايا. وأنه هو العريس الحقيقي للشعب أو للأمة الذي انتظرته كل الأجيال السالفة. ولكن هنا تمتد شهادة المعمدان إلى آفاق أخرى لأول مرة يطرقها, وهي إجتهادية، إذ أنه يتكلم عن شهادة المسيح لنفسه ولرسالته, وهي بالنسبة للمعمدان حقيقة بديهية، فلأن المسيح من فوق من السماء فهو جاء ليشهد بما يعرفه سمعاً ورؤية, وهو قطعاً أعلى مما يعرفه كل من على الأرض, لذلك إذ أن هذه الشهادة تفوق المعرفة الطبيعية للناس, إذ هي تختص بالمعارف السماوية, لذلك «ليس أحد يقبلها»؛ ولو أن ذلك ليس بالأمر المقطوع به لأن بعض الناس قبلها. والمعمدان اعتبر نفسه أحد الذين قبلوها، وهو الآن يشهد بذلك. 
المعمدان هنا لا يتكلم عن الجموع التي التفت حول المسيح، فهذه الظاهرة تخفي حقيقة هو يعلمها وقد فهمها قبل غيره: أن جوهر رسالة المسيح قائم على أساس أنه «ابن الله»، وأنه مقدم على تجديد كل شيء بالروح القدس، وخاصة بتقديم نفسه عوض الذبائح بصفته حمل الله الذي وحده يرفع خطية العالم؛ فعلى أساس هذه الحقائق سيٌقاوم ولا أحد يريد أن يستجيب لرسالته التي أخذها من فوق. وأوضح دليل على ذلك، الهزة التي اهتزها هو من الأعماق وكادت تعصف به، والتي أعلن عنها الإنجيل أنه في يوم محنته أرسل اثنين من تلاميذه يسأل المسيح نفسه: «أنت هو الآتي أم ننتظر آخر؟» والتي كان ردها باختصار: «طوبى لمن لا يعثر في» (مت1:11-6). والمعمدان يعود إلى أعماق نفسه المضيئة بروح الحق والنبوة، فيرى أن المسيح بحد ذاته هو الحامل لشهادة الله وبما رأى وسمع عند الله كما قال هو عن نفسه: «أنا أتكلم بما رأيت عند أبي... وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله (يو38:8-40‏), هو أنه أقصى ما يستطيع أن يعبر به الإنسان عن قبوله للحق وضمان تعهده بالشهادة بذلك. 
‏وإن كان المعمدان لم يكمل فيما يخص نصيب الذين لا يقبلون شهادة الله هذه، فالقديس يوحنا نفسه يقدمها في رسالته: «لأن هذه هي شهادة الله التي قد شهد به االله عن ابنه. من يؤمن بابن الله، فعنده الشهادة في نفسه. من لا يصدق الله، فقد جعله كاذباً لأنه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه.» (ايو9:5-10) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 مايو 2017)

*33- وَمَنْ قَبِلَ شَهَادَتَهُ فَقَدْ خَتَمَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ صَادِقٌ.​
‏المرة الأخرى التي نسمع فيها عن «الختم» فيما يخص الله هىر الآية: «اعملوا لا للطعام البائد بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية (جسد المسيح) الذي يعطكم ابن الإنسان لأن هذا الله الآب قد ختمه» (يو27:6). فإذا كان الله قد ختم المسيح أو جسد المسيح، فهذا يعني أنه حامل للخلود وعدم الموت إزاء الطعام البائد الذي ختمه العالم والإنسان. فهنا في آية المعمدان يكون الذي قبل المسيح كمن قبل صدق ختم الله وختم هو أيضاً على صدق الله. ومعروف أن المعمدين بالروح القدس والماء يأخذوذ مثل هذا الختم السري الإلهي من الروح القدس: «الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم، إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم، الذي في أيضاً إذ آمنتم، خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس الذي هو عربون ميراثنا» (أف13:1-14). ويقول العالم الكبير لايتفوت إن هناك قولاً نبيلاً عند الربين اليهود يقول: ( إن ختم الله هو الحق )، بمعنى إن كل ما هو من الله مختوم بختم الحق 
‏وبذلك، فإن كل من يقبل المسيح يكون كمن قبل كل الحق من الله. ففيه تكمل كل مواعيد الله الصادقة الحقيقية غير الكاذبة: «الذي أرسلني هو حق وأنا ما سمعته منه فهذا أقوله للعالم.» (يو26:8) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 مايو 2017)

*34- لأَنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ اللَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِكلاَمِ اللَّهِ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِكَيْلٍ يُعْطِي اللَّهُ الرُّوحَ.​
‏إن برهان صدق الله مختوم به على كل ما يقول المسيح ويعمل، والله أرسله محملاً برسالة روحية تفيض بآيات وكلام الحياة: «يارب إلى من نذهب. كلام الحياة الآبدية عندك» (يو68:6‏). ويكفي لأي إنسان أن يعرف أن كل ما قاله المسيح ونطق به هو هو «كلام الله» نصاً وروحاً. ولكن ليس كأجزاء، إنما كرسالة كلية كاملة هي رسالة الله. 
‏لكل الأنبياء كان الله يعطي الروح بمقياس ومكيال مجزءاً ومقسطاً تقسيطاً على قدر ما يتحمل روح النبي وعلى قدر ما يتحتل السامع واحتمالات الظرف. أما للمسيح فبلا كيل ولا قسط يعطي الله الروح، بل إلى كل ملء الروح والله. لأن قياس ملء المسيح هو قياس الله. ومقباس ملء الآب والابن هو الحب. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مايو 2017)

*35- اَلآبُ يُحِبُّ الاِبْنَ وَقَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي يَدِهِ. ​
‏المعمدان ليس غريباً عن حقيقة الآب والابن. لقد كان أول من أعلن عن هذا السر في العهد الجديد قاطبة، وأول من شهد له: «وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله» (يو34:1‏)؛ بل وأول من وثق وثيقة منظورة من الآب للابن وقت العماد حينما حل الروح القدس على هيئة حمامة استقرت فوق المسيح. فعلم للحال وللتو أن هذا هو الذي سيعمد بالروح القدس، وأنه قد استؤمن عل كل ما للآب. 
«كل شيء»: دُفع له الحياة الأبدية بكل أسرارها والدينونة في المقابل، دُفع له سلطانه الخاص مع اسمه الخاص، دُفع له كل النعمة وكل الحق, أعطاه كل ما له وبلا حدود. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مايو 2017)

*36- الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ والَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِالاِبْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً 
بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللَّهِ»​
المعمدان أٌعطي له بصورة فريدة أن يطلع على الصورة النبوية للمسيح كما كانت في ذهن موسى في التوراة, وفي نفس الوقت يرى ويسمع شهادة الله عن ابنه؛ ثم يتقابل مع المسيح وجهاً لوجه فيتحقق من كل ما سمع ورأى. ففي توراة موسى كانت صورة المسيح، باعتباره النبي الآتي تحمل معها تهديداً واضحاً بالقطع من الحياة لكل من لا يسمع لصوت هذا النبي الآتي: «فإن موسى قال للآباء إن نبياً مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب إلهكم من إخوتكم له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به, ويكون أن النفس التي لا تسمع لذلك النبي تباد من الشعب» (أع22:3-23). وقد تحقق المعمدان أول من تحقق من شخصية ذلك النبي المُقام أنه «ابن الله», وأنه موضوع مسرة الله, فتيقن أن الإيمان به هو حياة وأن رفضه هو عودة الانسان تحت قانون غضب الله على الذين لا يطيعون. لأن بحسب منطق المعمدان يكون أن الذين يؤمنون به يجعلون الله صادقاً, والذين لا يؤمنون يجعلون الله كاذباً. لأنهم لا يؤمنون بشهادة الله عن ابنه. فهنا تنشأ الخصومة بين الإنسان والله، فعدم الإيمان بالابن هو بنوع ما تعدى على صدق الله بما يحتمل العداوة ضد الحق. ها يدخل الإنسان نفسه كمقاو لتدبير الله ومعطل لعمله: «شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني... صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس.» (أع4:9-5) 

تعقيب على شهادة المعمدان​‏نحن مدينون إلى علاقة القديس يوحنا الرسول الصميمة بالمعمدان، فهو كان من تلاميذه المتقدمين قبل أن ينضم إلى تلمذة المسيح، فبسبب هذه العلاقة التي تربطه بالمعمدان وتلاميذه، وهم زملاء القديس يوحنا القدامى، استطاع أن يتعرف على أدق وأكثر الحركات سراً التي جرت بين تلاميذ المعمدان واليهود من ناحية، وبين هؤلاء التلاميذ والمعمدان من جهة أخرى؛ لأن كل أقوال المعمدان التي تسجلت في إنجيل يوحنا في هذا الأصحاح هي من التعاليم هى من التعاليم السرية الخاصة التي باح بها المعمدان لتلاميذه ليضعهم في الموضع الصحيح بالنسبة لرسالة المسيح وشخصه. ولكن للأسف لم يكن هؤلاء التلاميذ المعمدانيون على مستوى نور معلمهم ورسالته؛ إذ قد استهوتهم رسالة النسك الدقيقة والصارمة التي اختطها لهم معلمهم: «لماذا يصوم تلاميذ يوحنا والفريسيين وأما تلاميذك فلا يصومون» (مر18:3). وتمادوا فيها بعد موته وكونوا لأنفسهم شيعة رفعت من المعمدان ونسكه وتعاليمه ونصبت نفسها عدواً لرسالة المسيح.

تم الأنتهاء من التفسير حتى الإصحاح الثالث 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 مايو 2017)

*الإصحاح الرابع*​*

فَلَمَّا عَلِمَ الرَّبُّ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ سَمِعُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ يُصَيِّرُ وَيُعَمِّدُ تلاَمِيذَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا, مَعَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ نَفْسَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُعَمِّدُ بَلْ تلاَمِيذُهُ. تَرَكَ الْيَهُودِيَّةَ وَمَضَى أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. وَكَانَ لاَ بُدَّ لَهُ أَنْ يَجْتَازَ السَّامِرَةَ. فَأَتَى إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ يُقَالُ لَهَا سُوخَارُ بِقُرْبِ الضَّيْعَةِ الَّتِي وَهَبَهَا يَعْقُوبُ لِيُوسُفَ ابْنِهِ. وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ بِئْرُ يَعْقُوبَ. فَإِذْ كَانَ يَسُوعُ قَدْ تَعِبَ مِنَ السَّفَرِ جَلَسَ هَكَذَا عَلَى الْبِئْرِ وَكَانَ نَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ. فَجَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ لِتَسْتَقِيَ مَاءً فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ». لأَنَّ تلاَمِيذَهُ كَانُوا قَدْ مَضَوْا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ لِيَبْتَاعُوا طَعَاماً. فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ السَّامِرِيَّةُ: «كَيْفَ تَطْلُبُ مِنِّي لِتَشْرَبَ وَأَنْتَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَأَنَا امْرَأَةٌ سَامِرِيَّةٌ؟» لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ لاَ يُعَامِلُونَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ. أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيّاً». قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لاَ دَلْوَ لَكَ وَالْبِئْرُ عَمِيقَةٌ. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَكَ الْمَاءُ الْحَيُّ؟ أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا يَعْقُوبَ الَّذِي أَعْطَانَا الْبِئْرَ وَشَرِبَ مِنْهَا هُوَ وَبَنُوهُ وَمَوَاشِيهِ؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضاً. وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ». قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعْطِنِي هَذَا الْمَاءَ لِكَيْ لاَ أَعْطَشَ وَلاَ آتِيَ إِلَى هُنَا لأَسْتَقِيَ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبِي وَادْعِي زَوْجَكِ وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى هَهُنَا». أَجَابَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «حَسَناً قُلْتِ لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ. لأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَكِ خَمْسَةُ أَزْوَاجٍ والَّذِي لَكِ الآنَ لَيْسَ هُوَ زَوْجَكِ. هَذَا قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ». قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ!. آبَاؤُنَا سَجَدُوا فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسْجَدَ فِيهِ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ. أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَا لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا نَعْلَمُ - لأَنَّ الْخلاَصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ. اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ. والَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا». قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ». وَعِنْدَ ذَلِكَ جَاءَ تلاَمِيذُهُ وَكَانُوا يَتَعَجَّبُونَ أَنَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ: مَاذَا تَطْلُبُ أَوْ لِمَاذَا تَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَهَا. فَتَرَكَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ جَرَّتَهَا وَمَضَتْ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَقَالَتْ لِلنَّاسِ:. «هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟». فَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَأَتَوْا إِلَيْهِ. وَفِي أَثْنَاءِ ذَلِكَ سَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ كُلْ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا لِي طَعَامٌ لِآكُلَ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ أَنْتُمْ». فَقَالَ التّلاَمِيذُ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «أَلَعَلَّ أَحَداً أَتَاهُ بِشَيْءٍ لِيَأْكُلَ؟» قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ. أَمَا تَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ يَكُونُ أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْهُرٍ ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْحَصَادُ؟ هَا أَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: ارْفَعُوا أَعْيُنَكُمْ وَانْظُرُوا الْحُقُولَ إِنَّهَا قَدِ ابْيَضَّتْ لِلْحَصَادِ. والْحَاصِدُ يَأْخُذُ أُجْرَةً وَيَجْمَعُ ثَمَراً لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ لِكَيْ يَفْرَحَ الزَّارِعُ وَالْحَاصِدُ مَعاً. لأَنَّهُ فِي هَذَا يَصْدُقُ الْقَوْلُ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً يَزْرَعُ وَآخَرَ يَحْصُدُ. أَنَا أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ لِتَحْصُدُوا مَا لَمْ تَتْعَبُوا فِيهِ. آخَرُونَ تَعِبُوا وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ دَخَلْتُمْ عَلَى تَعَبِهِمْ». فَآمَنَ بِهِ مِنْ تِلْكَ الْمَدِينَةِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِ الْمَرْأَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَشْهَدُ أَنَّهُ: «قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ». فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ السَّامِرِيُّونَ سَأَلُوهُ أَنْ يَمْكُثَ عِنْدَهُمْ فَمَكَثَ هُنَاكَ يَوْمَيْنِ. فَآمَنَ بِهِ أَكْثَرُ جِدّاً بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِهِ. وَقَالُوا لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «إِنَّنَا لَسْنَا بَعْدُ بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِكِ نُؤْمِنُ لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَسِيحُ مُخَلِّصُ الْعَالَمِ». وَبَعْدَ الْيَوْمَيْنِ خَرَجَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَمَضَى إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ نَفْسَهُ شَهِدَ أَنْ: «لَيْسَ لِنَبِيٍّ كَرَامَةٌ فِي وَطَنِهِ». فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ قَبِلَهُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ إِذْ كَانُوا قَدْ عَايَنُوا كُلَّ مَا فَعَلَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ فِي الْعِيدِ لأَنَّهُمْ هُمْ أَيْضاً جَاءُوا إِلَى الْعِيدِ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً إِلَى قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ حَيْثُ صَنَعَ الْمَاءَ خَمْراً. وَكَانَ خَادِمٌ لِلْمَلِكِ ابْنُهُ مَرِيضٌ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ. هَذَا إِذْ سَمِعَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ قَدْ جَاءَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ انْطَلَقَ إِلَيْهِ وَسَأَلَهُ أَنْ يَنْزِلَ وَيَشْفِيَ ابْنَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُشْرِفاً عَلَى الْمَوْتِ. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ لَمْ تَرَوْا آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ!». قَالَ لَهُ خَادِمُ الْمَلِكِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ انْزِلْ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَمُوتَ ابْنِي». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ. اِبْنُكَ حَيٌّ». فَآمَنَ الرَّجُلُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ الَّتِي قَالَهَا لَهُ يَسُوعُ وَذَهَبَ. وَفِيمَا هُوَ نَازِلٌ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ عَبِيدُهُ وَأَخْبَرُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّ ابْنَكَ حَيٌّ». فَاسْتَخْبَرَهُمْ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ الَّتِي فِيهَا أَخَذَ يَتَعَافَى فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَمْسٍ فِي السَّاعَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تَرَكَتْهُ الْحُمَّى». فَفَهِمَ الأَبُ أَنَّهُ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ الَّتِي قَالَ لَهُ فِيهَا يَسُوعُ إِنَّ ابْنَكَ حَيٌّ. فَآمَنَ هُوَ وَبَيْتُهُ كُلُّهُ. هَذِهِ أَيْضاً آيَةٌ ثَانِيَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 مايو 2017)

*مكان البشارة: السامرة​‏
الحديث الذي ينقله لنا القديس يوحنا في هذا الأصحاح يعتبر من الأحاديث الهامة والنادرة، لأنه حديث مثخمي جدأ ومطق ل مع فرد » امرأة ، وقليلآ ما تحت ث المسيح عن خصوصيات إنان وانتهى به إل الإيمان بمثل هذه السرعة والرتابة والتدرج المبهر في الاستعلان عن ذاته . وعلى القارىء أن يربط بين مثل هذه الأحاديث النادرة وبين الغاية النهائية التي وضعها هذا الإنجيلي الملهم بالنسبة للقارىء مباشرة : «لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم إذا أمنتم حياة باسمه.» (يو31:20)
كانت العلاقات بين اليهود وأهل السامرة على مستوى من التعالي من جهة اليهود، والبغضة والعداوة من جهة السامريين، ربما كانت هي الواقع الذي جعل المسيح يركب هذا الصعب ويذلله  لحساب محبة الأب نحو العالم، ونحو الملكوت المعد للبعيدين, لأننا نسمع في سفر الأعمال عن تشتت بعض التلاميذ وذهابهم إلى السامرة بعد حادثة قتل إسطفانوس على يدي شاول (بولس الرسول فيما بعد) وحدوث «اضطهاد عظيم على الكنيسة التي في أورشليم فتشتت الجميع في كور اليهودية والسامرة ما عدا الرسل.» (أع1:8) 
‏وهكذا صارت السامرة مكروهة الأمة اليهودية, ملجأ أمينأ لأول المسيحيين بفضل زيارة المسيح لهذا البلد وزرع بذرة الملكوت هناك. كذلك نسمع عن بعثة رسمية بقيادة فيلبس، أحد الشمامسة، قام بها في السامرة: «فانحدر فيلبس إلى مدينة من السامرة وكان يكرز لهم بالمسيح. وكانت الجموع يصغون بنفس واحدة إلى ما يقوله فيلبس عند استماعهم ونظرهم الأيات التي صنعها. لأن كثيرين من الذين بهم أرواح نجسة كانت تخرج صارخة بصوت عظيم، وكثيرون من المفلوجين والعرج شفوا. فكان فرح عظيم في تلك المدينة» (أع5:8-8). بل ودخلت السامرة رسمياً في إيبارشية أورشليم تحت تدبير الرسل وعنايتهم الخاصة: «ولما سمع الرسل الذين في أورشليم أن السامرة قد قبلت كلمة الله أرسلوا إليهم بطرس ويوحنا اللذين لما نزلا صليا لأجلهم لكي يقبلوا الروح القدس. لأنه لم يكن قد حل بعد على أحد منهم غير أنهم كانوا معتمدين باسم ‏الرب يسوع. حينئذ وضعا الآيادي عليهم فقبلوا الروح القدس.» (أع14:8-17) 
‏وهكذا كانت السامرة ذات موضع أثير عند القديس يوحنا. وكم شكر الله الذي أهل هذا الرسول القديس أن يكتب لنا سر قصة السامرة من البدء. فهو الوحيد الذي ألقى ضوء الإنجيل على هذا الشعب كاشفاً سر بدء نمو بذرة «حبة الخردل» التي ألقاها المسيح في قلب امرأة نصف أممية، فنبت حالاً الملكوت وتمهدت لأرجل بشارة الرسل، ليغرس الروح القدس في قلوب شعب اختاره الرب بعد أن نبذه اليهود والتاريخ. 
‏وموضع قصة السامرة في تسلسل إنجيل القديس يوحنا محكم شديد الإحكام، يتبع مخططاً روحياً غاية في الإلهام. فالقارىء يذكر كيف افتقد الرب أول ما افتقد الشعب اليهودي الذي يعيد في حفلة عرس، وهناك أظهر العريس الحقيقي نفسه لشعب إسرائيل الذي كان قد فرغ منه خمر الحب والفرح والملكوت. فعالجه المسيح بأن حول تطهير الماء الذي لا ينفع ولا يشفع بخمر الحياة الجديدة الجيدة. ثم يذكر كيف افتقد الرب هيكله, وقام في وجه النظام الكهنوتي الذي ترك الحق والرحمة وانشغل بذبيحة البقر والغنم والحمام وتحويل الصلاة إلى مصدر رزق ولو بغير حلال؛ فأطلق سراح البقر والغنم ورفع الحمام من هناك ناقضاً التطهير بالذبائح، ومشيرأ إلى ذبيحته الوحيدة، التى أضمرها لإقامة هيكل جديد عوض القديم. 
‏وبعدها يذكر القارىء أنه تقابل مع الناموس ممثلاً في شخص معلم إسرائيل نيقوديموس، الذي يمثل السنهدريم وكل طبقة المعلمين, وكيف قلب له نظام التعليم من أساسه, جاعلاً ملكوت الله رهن ولادة الإنسان من فوق من الماء والروح, حتى ولو كان قد شاخ في العلم والتعليم. وبعدها اصطنع مقابلة سريعة, دون تقابل, لخدمة المعمدان, قبل أن يختمها المعمدان بالسجن, ليوضح لتلاميذه المتعصبين للنسك والتطهير كأنه الباب الجديد للخلاص, مع أن زمن التطهيرات كان قد انتهى عندما انفتح الباب الوحيد للخلاص, ولا أحد قط يستطيع أن يغلقه أو يقلده. 
‏وهكذا بعد أن تمت مقابلة الشعب في عرس، ومقابلة الكهنوت في هيكله, ومقابلة الناموس في معلمه, ومقابلة المعمودية «بالماء فقط» في عجزها النسكي؛ كان عليه أن يعطي لفتة لشعب غريب كان قد تجاوز في كل الأزمنة السالفة, مع إسرائيل شعب النور والمعرفة, فما عتم إلا أن ازداد عتامة، وتخبط بين أسفار موسى وأصول العبادة وبين هيكل أورشليم وهيكل جرزيم. 
‏ما هي السامرة ومن هم السامريون؟:  أما السامرة نفسها فكانت جزءاً لا يتجزأ من أرض فلسطين التي كانت مقسمة خاصة بعد العودة من السبي, وإلى الأن, إلى اليهودية والسامرة وإسرائيل (الجليل). وكانت مساحتها بحسب إذرزها العالم اليهودي المتنصر تبلغ 47 ‏ميل من الشمال إلى الجنوب وأربعين ميلا من الشرق للغرب، تحدها أرض اليهودية في الجنوب ونهر الاردن من الشرق, ومن الغرب سهل شارون (الذي كان يتبع اليهودية أيضاً), ومن الشمال الجليل عند سهل يزرعيل. أي أنها ورثت أرض منسى وأفرايم سبطي إسرائيل ليوسف. 
‏وأرض السامرة أجمل وأخصب من أرض اليهودية. ولكن في أيام المسيح تقلصت وصارت لا تحتوي إلا على بعض مدن قليلة بجوار عاصمتها السامرة. والسامرة كعاصمة لاسرائيل مملكة الشمال بناها الملك عمري حوالي سنة 925 ق. م. وكان اسمها شمرون نسبة لصاحبها شامر(وانقلبت الشين سين حسب النطق العربي فصارت سامرة) الذي كان يملك الجبل كله وهو باسمه جبل شمرون: «في السنة الواحدة والثلاثين لآسا ملك يهوذا، ملك عمري على إسرائيل اثنتي عشرة سنة واشترى جبل السامرة (شمرون) من شامر صاحب جبل السامرة.» (امل23:16-25). 
‏والسامرة دخلت في حرب طاحنة وخربت ثم عُمرت مرات ومرات، وكان يتبادل غزوها واحتلالها كل من مصر وسوريا مبتدئاً من زمن الملك شيشق سنة 918 ق.م، وهذه أول غزوة قامت بها مصر، وهي التي فيها أخلى فلسطين والهيكل من كل الذهب والتحف التي خلفها سليمان الملك. وفي إحدى غزوات أشور سبي شعبها على يد الملك شلمناصر الثالث ( أو سرجون) وذلك سنة 721 ق. م أيام عزيا الملك، الذي خان العهد مع آشور والتجأ إلى مصر للمعونة . وكانت النتيجة أن خربت البلاد عن آخرها, وسبي كل شعب مملكة إسرائيل في الشمال (سماريا)، وانمحى تاريخ إسرائيل منذ ذلك الوقت كمملكة في العالم. 
‏ومدينة السامرة في أيام المسيح كانت بقرب المدينة شكيم التي عاش فيها الآباء إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب. والتي تخربت سنة 128 ق. م على يد يوحنا هركانوس، والتي بني عوضا عنها على بعد ميل ونصف مدينة أخرى، وصار اسها نابلس (وأصلها نيابوليس, أي المدينة الجديدة). وشكيم عاصمة السامرة سابقاً كانت إحدى مدن الملجأ الست في كل أرض الأسباط. 
‏أما السامريون، وأصلاً كانوا يدعون «كتييم», فهم بقايا العشرة الأسباط الذين رحلوا إلى بلاد السبي على يد الملك الغازي شلمناصر(أو بحسب أبحاث كتابات الأثار: سرجون) سنة 721 ق. م والذين تزاوجوا من الوثنيين الذين أُرسلوا من أشور  ليحلوا محل أهل البلاد، كذلك مع أهل الأرض القدامى، ولكن الدم اليهودي كان هو الغالب. 
‏وأصل العداوة المرة التي نشأت بين اليهود واليهودية وأهل السامرة وأرضها، كان هو عملية الإصلاح التي قام بها نحميا وعزرا الكاهن في تصفية الدم اليهودي، وطرد كل من تزاوج من السامرة,  وعدم السماح لأهل السامرة بالرغم من الإلحاح الشديد أن يسمح لهم بالمساعدة في بناء الهيكل أو أن ينضموا إلى اليهودية وعبادة أورشليم أو أن يلتحقوا بالسنهدريم، مما نتج عنه شعور بالبغضة لم ينطفىء أوزاره حتى اليوم. وذهبت العداوة إلى درجة القنص وقتل كل يهودي يعبر السامرة. ولكن هذه العداوة كانت تزداد وتخف من جيل إلى أخر. 
ولكن عبادة السامريين كانت مبتورة بسبب قلة التعليم, مع أنهم كانوا يعيدون للفصح بذبح الخروف ويقيمون الشعائر والعبادة بدقة تفوق اليهود، وكذلك بحسب أسفار موسى الخمسة فقط التي احتفظوا منها بنسخة غاية في القدم يرجع تاريخها إلى حوالي سنة 400 ق. م أيام نحميا وعزرا الكاهن، والتي تعتبر أحد مصادر البحث الهامة في المقارنات بين إلآيات. وكانوا يؤمنون بالقيامة, غير أن اليهود أنكروا عليهم هذا الإيمان وكانوا يعتبرونهم هراطقة. ولكن في أيام الحاخام شمعون بن غمالائيل معلم إسرائيل العظيم قرر أنهم يُحسبون إسرائيليين، وأن أرضهم ليست نجسة ولا طعامهم، بعكس رابي « يهوذا» المحسوب أنه قديس عند شيعته فكان يتشدد وينعتهم بالوثنيين. وطبعأ الأساس في ذلك هو روح العداوة التي لا تعرف للحق حدودا. 
‏كانت عبادة السامريين تقام في هيكلهم على جبل جرزيم الذي أقيم سنة 409 ق. م وقد حدث في هذه الأيام أن رئيس كهنة اليهود الكبير المدعو ياددوا امتنع من أن يسمح لأخيه المدعو منسى أن يتزوج بنت سنبلط السامري وأرغمه على الفرار من اليهودية. فذهب هذا الأخير وأقام نفسه رئيس كهنة لهيكل جرزيم عند السامريين. وهكذا صار جبل جرزيم مركز عبادة رسمياً، وصارت كل مراسيم العبادة تحمل صورة طبق الأصل من العبادة اليهودية. ولكن لما انضم السامريون إلى السوريين الذين غزوا المكابيين وذلك سنة 130 ق. م قام يوحنا هركانوس بهدم هيكلهم ولم يُبنى بعد ذلك. كذلك مدينة السامرة التي بعد أن خربت بكاملها بُنيت من جديد على يد هيرودس وصارت من أجمل المدن، وأسماها سبسطية عل شرف أغسطس قيصر، كما أعيد بناء شكيم وسُميت على شرف العائلة المالكة في روما «فلادفيا نيابوليس» وهي نابلس الحالية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 مايو 2017)

*وقد ظهر عطف المسيح على السامرة والسامريين في عدة مواضع غير الذي نحن بصدده الآن: 
1-	في الموضع الذي طُهر فيه العشرة البرص: «فواحد منهم لما رأى أنه شٌفي رجع يمجد الله بصوت عظيم وخر على وجهه عند رجليه شاكرا له، وكان سامريا. فأجاب يسوع وقال: أليس العشرة قد طهروا فأين التسعة؟ ألم يوجد من يرجع ليعطي مجداً لله غير هذا الغريب الجنس؟» (لو15:17-18), هنا يدعوه المسيح غريب الجنس بحسب تسمية اليهود للسامريين, ولكنه ضمناً امتدحه وامتدح جنسه أكثرمن اليهود. وفي هذا المثل مقارنة مكتومة بين أخلاق اليهود وروحهم المبتعدة عن الله حتى وفي عدم ردهم على صنع الخير لهم، وبين السامريين المعترفين بفضل الله وبصوت عظيم. 
2-	الموضع الآخر وهو أعظم وأجل تكريم قدمه المسيح للسامرة والسامريين، إذ أعطى مثلآ صار فيه السامري الصالح لقباً جليلاً ذا شأن عظيم في الحياة المسيحية. هذا المثل قاله المسيح رداً لى سؤال متبجح ليهودي يسأل: «من هو قريبي؟»، في الوصية التي تقول: «تحب قريبك مثل نفسك» (لا18:19). فأعطى المسيح مثلاً لاذعاً قدم فيه أن كاهناً لم يتحرك لينقذ إنساناً يهوديا نازلاً من أورشليم متجهأ نحو أريحا مُعرى ومجروحا ومضروبا ملقى بين حي وميت على الطريق. ولا أيضاً تحرك لهذا المنظر يهودي لاوي أي من خدام الهيكل. «ولكن سامريا مسافراً جاء إليه ولما رأه تحنن، فتقدم وضمد جراحاته، وصب عليها زيتاً وخمراً وأركبه على دابته، وأتى به إلى فندق واعتنى به، وفي الغد لما مضى أخرج دينارين وأعطاها لصاحب الفندق وقال له اعتي به، ومهما أنفقت أكثر فعند رجوعي أوفيك. فأي هؤلاء الثلاثة تُرى صار قريباً للذي وقع بين اللصوص؟» (لو33:10-33). 
3-	أما الموضع الأخير فقد وضع فيه المسيح في عنق الكنيسة لتكمل ما صنعه هو: «لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لى شهودا في أورشيم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة وإلى أقصى الأرض.» (أع8:1)
والأن إلى ما يتضمنه حديث المسيح في السامرة واستجابة أهلها: 
1- يقدم لنا القديس يوحنا عرضاً لإيمان أهل السامرة النصف أمميين، فإذا هو الإيمان الحاضر المستجيب المُعلن عن نفسه ببراءة ويقين وصحة: «أنت مخلّص العالم»، ومن كل قلوبهم، إزاء: 
‏أولأ: أهل أورشليم مركز العبادة والمتعبدين بإيمانهم السطحي الهزيل المتهافت على الآية والمعجزة. 
‏وثانياً: إيمان معلم إسرائيل التائه الحائر ممثل صفوة العلماء والمتعلمين، مع رد فعل الفريسيين على تعاليم المسيح المملوء شكاً وخبثاً ومصادرة. 
‏وهكذا يقدم لنا القديس يوحنا  هذه الإستراحة الإيمانية بين هؤلاء من غير اليهود عن طريق الكرازة لليهود المملوء تعسفاً وضيقاً وجحوداً. 
2- يعلو بنا القديس يوحنا في هذه الوقفات القليلة مع السامريين إلى أقصى استعلان بلغة المسيح عن نفسه. فمع السامرية استدرج إيمانها حتى بلغت به المسيا, فوافقها معلناً «أنا هو». 
‏أما درجات الاستعلان البارزة فما أوضحها في هذه الكلمات المتلاحقة: 
+ «أنت يهودي وأنا امرأة سامرية».
+ «يا سيد». 
+ «لا دلو لك والبئر عميقة, ألعلك أعظم من أبينا يعقوب؟».
+ «أعطني هذا الماء لكي لا أعطش». 
+ «يا سيد أرى أنك نبي». 
+ «أنا أعلم أن مسيا يأتي = (أنا هو)». 
‏ومع السامريين الذين عاشرهم عدة أيام أكلاً وشارباً من خبزهم وماءهم ملاطفأ متحنناً، حتى بغ بهم الإيمان أن رأوه بيقين الرؤيا والشهادة: «أنت مخلص العالم». 
3- قرب نهاية قصة السامرة يفتتح المسيح سجل الإرساليات المزمع أن يكون، وذلك لأول مرة في إنجيله هكذا، وفي بكور أعماله متكلماً عن المرسلين، وزرع الدموع، وحصاد الفرح، وكأنه يدرب أولاده كما يدرب النسر فراخه على التحليق والصيد. وقد كان بالفعل أن تمت أول إرسالية نقرأ عنها في أصحاح 8 أعمال الرسل على يد فيلبس أحد الشماسة السبعة، تلاها إرسالية تزعمها القديس بطرس, ولكن كان القديس يوحنا روحها الذي شغف بأهلها أيما شغف، بعد أن امتص من المعلم روح المسامحة واللطف والحب والتحنن على الرافضين والمرفوضين سواء، وهكذا خلع القديس يوحنا ثوبه اليهودي الأول المطرز بالعلياء والكبرياء ولبس مسوح المسيح: 
«وأرسل أمام وجهه رسلاً فذهبوا قرية للسامريين حتى يعدوا له، فلم يقبلوه لأن وجهه كان متجهاً نحو أوشليم, فلما رأى ذلك تلميذاه يعقوب ويوحنا قالا: يا رب أتريد أن نقول أن تنزل نار من السماء فتفنيهم كما فعل إيليا أيضاً. فالتفت وانتهرها وقال: لستما تعلمان من أي روح أنتما, لأن ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص.» (لو52:9-56) 
‏وهكذا يشاء الله أن يكون القديس يوحنا أول من يضع يده على رؤوسهم ويستنزل لهم الروح القدس فيحل عليهم ويصيرون من التابعين. 
4- في هذه الرحلة المشوقة في أرض السامرة أعلن المسيح ولأول مرة عن الماء الحي الذي يعطيه، وأن كل من يشرب منه لا يعطش أبداً، وعن العبادة بالروح والحق وأن الله روح وهو يطلب الساجدين له بالروح والحق، وعن هيكل العبادة الذي حير الناس بألوانه وأشكاله، بأن وضع أول أساس لاورشليم السماوية على الأرض حيث لا هيكل أورشليم ولا هيكل جرزيم: «وأراني المدينة العظيمة أورشليم المقدسة نازلة من السماء من عند الله... ولم أر فيها هيكلاً لأن الرب الله القادر على كل شيء هو والخروف هيكلها.» (رؤ10:21و22‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 مايو 2017)

*1:4- فَلَمَّا عَلِمَ الرَّبُّ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ سَمِعُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ يُصَيِّرُ وَيُعَمِّدُ تلاَمِيذَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا.
2:4- مَعَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ نَفْسَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُعَمِّدُ بَلْ تلاَمِيذُهُ.
3:4- تَرَكَ الْيَهُودِيَّةَ وَمَضَى أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ​
«فلما»: إذا جاءت في بداية الكلام، فهي دائماً تحمل نوع الإرتباط وتحتل الأية على ما قبلها. فهنا «فلما» تعني: «وحينئذ عندما» علم الرب. وهنا التحميل يجيء مرتكزاً على ما حدث من تلاميذ المعمدان والإثارة التي أحدثوها, خاصة عندا اشاعوا أن «االجميع» يأتون إلى المسيح وأن المسيح يعمد تلاميذ أكثر من يوحنا؛ هذا الخبر ترامى لأسماع الفريسيين وغالباً فإنهم أعدوا العدة للمصادرة. هذا علمه المسيح قبل وقته، فأخذ الاحتياط تجتباً للمصادمة, قبل ميعاد الساعة, مع الفريسيين المحسوبين أنهم أعداء الإيمان. 
‏ويوضح القديس يوحنا أن الإشاعة حملت مضموناً كاذبأ أن المسيح يعمد, فصححها القديس يوحنا قائلاً: «مع أن يسوع نفسه لم يكن يعمد بل تلاميذه». وهذا توضيح لا بد منه، لأن المعمودية لم تكن قد أخذت وضعها المسيحي كسر يختص بملكوت السموات، بمعنى أنها لم تكن مدعمة بالروح القدس بعد, فقد كانت مجرد إعداد لمعمودية قادمة. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن سر المعمودية في المسيحية يشمل أساساً مضمون موت المسيح وقيامته، وهذا لم يكن قد تم بعد.
‏«ترك اليهودية»: وقرر المسيح أن ينسحب, وجاءت في العربية «ترك» ينسحب من عمله في اليهودية ويمضي أيضاً إلى الجليل. و«ينسحب» هي الترجمة الدقيقة لما يعنيه الفعل اليوناني  (      ) ‏في هذا الموضع. ولكنها لم ترد في الترجمات العربية للعهد الجديد وهي تفيد: «ترك الأمر على ما هو عليه ليبلغ نهايته من نفسه». 
«ومضى أيضاً إلى الجليل»: «أيضاً» هنا منسوبة إل القول السابق في 43:1 «وفي الغد أراد يسوع أن يخرج إلى الجليل». وكانت هذه هي المرة الاولى، أما هنا فهي المرة الثاية. والسر في أن القديس يوحنا يضع هنا «أيضاً» هو سر خطير للغاية، لأنه يود أن يؤكد التفريق بين زياتين تمتا للجليل: الاولى بعد خدمته في اليهودية أول مرة؛ والثانية وهي هذه، بعد خدمته في اليهودية لثاني مرة، الأمر الذي أغفله الإنجيليون الثلا ثة وجعلوا خدمته في الجليل قائمة بذاتها دون الإشارة إلى خدمته في اليهودية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 مايو 2017)

*4:4- وكان لابد له أن يجتاز فى السامره​
«وكان لابد له» تفيد نوعاً من الام ستعجال أو, وهو الأصح, نوعاً من الإلتزام, لذلك نرى المسيح يتخذ طريقه من داخل السامرة مع أنه طريق شاق وحار (صيفاً)، بالإضافة إلى أنه محظور نوعاً ما بسبب كراهية اليهود من الإختلاط والسير في أرض السامرة واحتمال تعدي أهل السامرة على المارين أحياناً. أما الطريق الأخر الأسهل فكان من غرب الاردن ينطلق شمالاً حتى إلى الناصرة. وان كان يبدو للباحث العادي أن هذا الاختيار هو وليد الحاجة إلى الإسرع في مغادرة اليهودية، ولكن الحقيقة التي كان يعلمها المسيح هي أنه كان ملتزماً بمهمة، فقد كان عطشاناً إلى ماء السامرة كعطشه على الصليب من أجل الخطاة. وكان طريق اليهودية إلى الجليل عبر السامرة يستغرق ثلا ثة أيام, بحسب يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 مايو 2017)

*5:4- فأتى إلى مدينة من السامرة يقال لها سوخار, بقرب الضيعة التي وهبها يعقوب ليوسف ابنه​
‏«سوخار»: الآن تُسمى «عسكر». وقد بحثت عن هذا الاسم فُوجد في أخبار أيام السامرة في المخطوطات، ومكتوب اسها «إسكار» ‏في مدونات القرن الثاني عشر, وهي تقع تحت سفح جبل عيبال, وهو جبل اللعنات, وفي مقابله تماماً جبل جرزيم, جبل البركات، وبين السفحين تقح مدينة شكيم التي كانت عاصمة مملكة إسرائيل بالقرب من مدينة الناصرة التي تحول اسمها أيام هيرودس الملك إلى سبسطية نسبة إلى اغسطس قيصر (حيث اغسطس باللاتيني يقابلها سبستوس باليونانية)، ولكنها في أيام المسيح لم تكن قد أخذت صورتها واسمها بالكامل.
‏+ «وإذا جاء بك الرب إلهك إلى الأرض التي أنت داخل إليها لكي تمتلكها فاجعل البركة على جبل جرزيم واللعنة على جبل عيبال.» (تث29:11) 
+ «وأوصى موسى الشعب في ذلك اليوم قائلاً: هؤلاء يقفون على جبل جرزيم لكي يباركوا الشعب حين تعبرون الاردن: شمعون ولاوي ويهوذا ويساكر ويوسف وبيامين . وهؤلاء يقفون ملى جبل عيبال للعنة. رأوبين وجاد وأشير وزبولون ودان ونفتالى.» (تث11:27-13) 
«الضيعة التي وهبها يعقوب ليوسف ابنه»: في بركة يعقوب إسرائيل الأخيرة وهوعلى سريره في مصر (تك20:48-22)، وهو رافع يديه على أفرايم ومنسى, وهب يوسف هذا المكان أي هذه الضيعة المذكورة في تك17:33-20. وكانت كلمات يعقوب هكذا: «وباركهما في ذلك اليرم قائلاً: بك يُبارك إسرائيل قائلاً يجعلك الله كأفرايم ومنسى، مقدما أفرايم على منسى. وقال إسرائيل ليوسف: ها أنا أموت ولكن الله سيكون معكم ويردكم إلى أرض آبائكم. وأنا قد وهبت لك سهماً واحداً فوق إخوتك أخذته من يد الأموريين بسيفي وقرسي.»(تك20:48-22) 
‏وهناك في سفر يشوع يتضح صحة هذه الدعوى: «وعظاو يوسف التي أصعدها بنو إسرئيل من مصر دفنوها في شكيم في منطقة الحقل التي اشتراها يعقوب من بني حور أبي شكيم بمائة قسيطة فصارت لبني يوسف ملكا» (يش32:24). ولا يزال قبر يوسف هناك بجوار هذا البئر حتي اليوم. 
‏فإذا علمنا أن سبطي أفرايم ومنسى كان نصيبهما من أرض كنعان منطقة السامرة الأن بعينها, تكون دعوى السامريين بانتسابهم ليعقوب صحيحة، وأنهم وارثون بركة يعقوب في أفرايم ومنسى صحيحة أيضاً. ولكن واقعهم الروحي والإلهي كان متدهوراً للغاية. كذلك يتضح من كلام السامرية للمسيح بعد ذلك: «ألعلك أعظم من أبينا يعقوب الذي أعطانا البئر وشرب منها هو و بنوه ومواشيه», تأكيداً لميراث الأرض والبركة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 مايو 2017)

*6:4- وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ بِئْرُ يَعْقُوبَ. فَإِذْ كَانَ يَسُوعُ قَدْ تَعِبَ مِنَ السَّفَرِ جَلَسَ هَكَذَا عَلَى الْبِئْرِ وَكَانَ نَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ.​
«ليْسَ مِثْل اللهِ يَا يَشُورُونُ. يَرْكَبُ السَّمَاءَ فِي مَعُونَتِكَ وَالغَمَامَ فِي عَظَمَتِهِ. الإِلهُ القَدِيمُ مَلجَأٌ وَالأَذْرُعُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ مِنْ تَحْتُ. فَطَرَدَ مِنْ قُدَّامِكَ العَدُوَّ وَقَال: أَهْلِكْ. فَيَسْكُنَ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِناً وَحْدَهُ. تَكُونُ عَيْنُ يَعْقُوبَ إِلى أَرْضِ حِنْطَةٍ وَخَمْرٍ وَسَمَاؤُهُ تَقْطُرُ نَدىً (تث26:33-28)
«بئر يعقوب»:‏ هذه البئر موجودة حتى الأن تحت عناية الجهات الرسمية المختصة بالآثار. وكان عمقها في الأصل نحو 106 قدم، ومياهها ترشح إليها من الأرض حولها فهي شحيحة نوعاً ما. وقد نزل في هذا البئر الرحالة اللفتنانت أندرسون في مايو سنة 1866 فوجد عمقها 75 قدم, ونصف قطرها 7 قدم, ولكنها كانت مطموسة وليس بها ماء، وكانت مغشاة بحجارة غشيمة ولكن متماسكة. 
‏والذي حير العلماء هو لماذا هذه البئر شحيحة المياه مع أن حواليها ينابيع غزيرة في شكيم وكل الدائرة؟ وكان الرد هو أن يعقوب وهو متغرب هناك وقد اشترى قطعة الأرض هذه, أراد أولاً أن يكون له مصادر مياه خاصة به هو وبنوه ومواشيه. هذا من ناحية, ومن ناحية أخرى كان حفر بئر في الأرض يعتبر أنئذ وضع يد ملكية يثبت ملكيته للأرض الواقع فيها البئر: «ثم أتى يعقوب سالماً إلى مدينة شكيم التي في أرض كنعان حين جاء من فدان أرام (بين النهرين)، ونزل أمام المدينة. وابتاع قطعة الحقل التي نصب فيها خيمته من يد بني حور أبي شكيم بمئة قسيطة. وأقام هناك مذبحاً ودعاه إيل (إيل مفرد إلوهيم) إله إسرائيل.» (تك18:33-20‏) 
«تعب يسوع من السفر»: تعب يسوع من عناء السفر، أليس هو ابن الإنسان؟ أليس من أجل هذا تجثم رحلة النزول من حضن الآب ليشارك الإنسان شقاءه وأتعابه وأسفاره؟ ولكنه جيد أن يتعب يسوع مُجربا مثلنا في كل شيء ما خلا الخطية وحدها، لكي يستطيع أن يعين المجربين والتعابى. ولكن لعله تعب من رحلة السفر الطويلة مع الشعب الذي أعطاه القفا دون الوجه: «مددت يدي طول النهار إلى شعب معاند ومقاوم.» (رو21:10‏) 
«جلس هكذا على ألبئر وكان نحو السأعة السأدسة»: «هكذا» تفيد أنه جلس بدون ترتيب المكان الذي يجلس عليه من شدة التعب, أو بمعنى متعباً هكذا, وطبعأ كان جلوسه على الحجارة المرصوصة حول البئر. والبئر كان يبعد عن سوخار حوالي كيلومتر ونصف. وكان الوقت منتصف الظهيرة فأضاف الجو بحرارته على تعب الطريق جفاف الريق!! 
‏وهل هي من مصادفات الحديث والرواية؟ أم أن هناك علاقة بين هذه القصة ومأساة الصليب، ففي الاثنين نقرأ عن التعب والعطش ونحو الساعة السادسة من النهار. بل والأدهش أن نقرأ في الروايتين أن التلاميذ تركوه وحده!! 
‏«البئر»: يورد القديس يوحنا  في هذه الرواية لفظين متباعدين يعبران عن البئر:
الأول (     ) وهو يعني ينبوع ماء, وفي أصوله اللغوية سواء باليوناني أو العبري أو العربي، يكون بمعنى «عين» بالعربي. وبالعبري (     ) وهو الينوع الطبيعي الذي لم تنقره يد إنسان وماؤه جار أي حي. وهذا اللفظ العبيري يذكره القديس يوحنا إذا كان ملازماً للرب سواء جلس عليه أو أعطى هو منه ماءً حياً. «يصير فيه ينبوع (   ) ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية» (يو14:4) 
الثانى: وهو البئر المحفور باليد أو كخزان، ويكون غالباً عميقاً ومياهه شحيحة وراكدة. واللفظة بالعربية مثل العبرية «بئر» (    ‏). والعجيب أن هذا اللفظ التعبيري يذكره القديس يوحنا عندما يكون ملازماً للسامرية: «يا سيد لا دلو والبئر (     ) عميقة» (11:4)، وأيضاً عندما قالت: «ألعلك أعظم من أبيا يعقوب الذي أعطانا البئر (   ) وشرب منها هو وبنوه ومواشيه»(12:4). 
‏وهكذا يكشف لنا القديس يوحنا عن منهجه الروحي، ويبثه بالحديث بثاً كمن يطوع الألفاظ لفكره اللاهوتي، وكأنه يريد أن يردد الآية: «شعبي عمل شرين. تركوني أنا ينبوع (     ) الماء الحي لينقروا لأنفسهم أباراً (خزانات) مشققة لا تضبط ماءً.» (إر 13:2) 
‏أليس في هذا التصوير البديع باللعب بالألفاظ ما يكشف عن رؤية كاتب الإنجيل أن بئر يعقوب هو هو المسيح ينبوع الحياة: «أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، أنا أعطي العطشان  من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجاناً... من يسمع فليقل تعال، ومن يعطش فليأت، ومن يُرد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجاناً» (رؤ6:21؛ 17:22)
‏أما «الساعة السادسة»: فليست الساعات عند القديس يوحنا بلا حساب. أليست هي عينها ساعة الخلاص التي قال فيها «أنا عطشان»؟ إنه دائمأ على ميعاد مع الخطاة في منتصف النهار قبل أن يأتي ليدين في نصف الليل. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 مايو 2017)

*6:4- وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ بِئْرُ يَعْقُوبَ. فَإِذْ كَانَ يَسُوعُ قَدْ تَعِبَ مِنَ السَّفَرِ جَلَسَ هَكَذَا عَلَى الْبِئْرِ وَكَانَ نَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ.​
«ليْسَ مِثْل اللهِ يَا يَشُورُونُ. يَرْكَبُ السَّمَاءَ فِي مَعُونَتِكَ وَالغَمَامَ فِي عَظَمَتِهِ. الإِلهُ القَدِيمُ مَلجَأٌ وَالأَذْرُعُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ مِنْ تَحْتُ. فَطَرَدَ مِنْ قُدَّامِكَ العَدُوَّ وَقَال: أَهْلِكْ. فَيَسْكُنَ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِناً وَحْدَهُ. تَكُونُ عَيْنُ يَعْقُوبَ إِلى أَرْضِ حِنْطَةٍ وَخَمْرٍ وَسَمَاؤُهُ تَقْطُرُ نَدىً (تث26:33-28)
«بئر يعقوب»:‏ هذه البئر موجودة حتى الأن تحت عناية الجهات الرسمية المختصة بالآثار. وكان عمقها في الأصل نحو 106 قدم، ومياهها ترشح إليها من الأرض حولها فهي شحيحة نوعاً ما. وقد نزل في هذا البئر الرحالة اللفتنانت أندرسون في مايو سنة 1866 فوجد عمقها 75 قدم, ونصف قطرها 7 قدم, ولكنها كانت مطموسة وليس بها ماء، وكانت مغشاة بحجارة غشيمة ولكن متماسكة. 
‏والذي حير العلماء هو لماذا هذه البئر شحيحة المياه مع أن حواليها ينابيع غزيرة في شكيم وكل الدائرة؟ وكان الرد هو أن يعقوب وهو متغرب هناك وقد اشترى قطعة الأرض هذه, أراد أولاً أن يكون له مصادر مياه خاصة به هو وبنوه ومواشيه. هذا من ناحية, ومن ناحية أخرى كان حفر بئر في الأرض يعتبر أنئذ وضع يد ملكية يثبت ملكيته للأرض الواقع فيها البئر: «ثم أتى يعقوب سالماً إلى مدينة شكيم التي في أرض كنعان حين جاء من فدان أرام (بين النهرين)، ونزل أمام المدينة. وابتاع قطعة الحقل التي نصب فيها خيمته من يد بني حور أبي شكيم بمئة قسيطة. وأقام هناك مذبحاً ودعاه إيل (إيل مفرد إلوهيم) إله إسرائيل.» (تك18:33-20‏) 
«تعب يسوع من السفر»: تعب يسوع من عناء السفر، أليس هو ابن الإنسان؟ أليس من أجل هذا تجثم رحلة النزول من حضن الآب ليشارك الإنسان شقاءه وأتعابه وأسفاره؟ ولكنه جيد أن يتعب يسوع مُجربا مثلنا في كل شيء ما خلا الخطية وحدها، لكي يستطيع أن يعين المجربين والتعابى. ولكن لعله تعب من رحلة السفر الطويلة مع الشعب الذي أعطاه القفا دون الوجه: «مددت يدي طول النهار إلى شعب معاند ومقاوم.» (رو21:10‏) 
«جلس هكذا على ألبئر وكان نحو السأعة السأدسة»: «هكذا» تفيد أنه جلس بدون ترتيب المكان الذي يجلس عليه من شدة التعب, أو بمعنى متعباً هكذا, وطبعأ كان جلوسه على الحجارة المرصوصة حول البئر. والبئر كان يبعد عن سوخار حوالي كيلومتر ونصف. وكان الوقت منتصف الظهيرة فأضاف الجو بحرارته على تعب الطريق جفاف الريق!! 
‏وهل هي من مصادفات الحديث والرواية؟ أم أن هناك علاقة بين هذه القصة ومأساة الصليب، ففي الاثنين نقرأ عن التعب والعطش ونحو الساعة السادسة من النهار. بل والأدهش أن نقرأ في الروايتين أن التلاميذ تركوه وحده!! 
‏«البئر»: يورد القديس يوحنا  في هذه الرواية لفظين متباعدين يعبران عن البئر:
الأول (     ) وهو يعني ينبوع ماء, وفي أصوله اللغوية سواء باليوناني أو العبري أو العربي، يكون بمعنى «عين» بالعربي. وبالعبري (     ) وهو الينوع الطبيعي الذي لم تنقره يد إنسان وماؤه جار أي حي. وهذا اللفظ العبيري يذكره القديس يوحنا إذا كان ملازماً للرب سواء جلس عليه أو أعطى هو منه ماءً حياً. «يصير فيه ينبوع (   ) ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية» (يو14:4) 
الثانى: وهو البئر المحفور باليد أو كخزان، ويكون غالباً عميقاً ومياهه شحيحة وراكدة. واللفظة بالعربية مثل العبرية «بئر» (    ‏). والعجيب أن هذا اللفظ التعبيري يذكره القديس يوحنا عندما يكون ملازماً للسامرية: «يا سيد لا دلو والبئر (     ) عميقة» (11:4)، وأيضاً عندما قالت: «ألعلك أعظم من أبيا يعقوب الذي أعطانا البئر (   ) وشرب منها هو وبنوه ومواشيه»(12:4). 
‏وهكذا يكشف لنا القديس يوحنا عن منهجه الروحي، ويبثه بالحديث بثاً كمن يطوع الألفاظ لفكره اللاهوتي، وكأنه يريد أن يردد الآية: «شعبي عمل شرين. تركوني أنا ينبوع (     ) الماء الحي لينقروا لأنفسهم أباراً (خزانات) مشققة لا تضبط ماءً.» (إر 13:2) 
‏أليس في هذا التصوير البديع باللعب بالألفاظ ما يكشف عن رؤية كاتب الإنجيل أن بئر يعقوب هو هو المسيح ينبوع الحياة: «أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية، أنا أعطي العطشان  من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجاناً... من يسمع فليقل تعال، ومن يعطش فليأت، ومن يُرد فليأخذ ماء حياة مجاناً» (رؤ6:21؛ 17:22)
‏أما «الساعة السادسة»: فليست الساعات عند القديس يوحنا بلا حساب. أليست هي عينها ساعة الخلاص التي قال فيها «أنا عطشان»؟ إنه دائمأ على ميعاد مع الخطاة في منتصف النهار قبل أن يأتي ليدين في نصف الليل. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 مايو 2017)

*حديث الرب مع السامرية. (يو7:4-26‏)​
‏وتظهر فيه المقابلة بين القديم والجديد على النحو التالي: 
القديم: بئر بركات وذكريات الآباه الجسدية, ذات الماء المُعطش. 
الجديد: المسيح ينبوع الحياة الآبدية, والذي يشرب منه لا يعطش أبداً. 
‏القديم: السجود في جبل أورشليم لليهود، وجبل جرزيم للسامريين الذين يسجدون لما لا يعلمون. 
الجديد: «تأتي ساعة وهي الأن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون بالروح والحق "للآب"». 
‏القديم: « أنا أعلم أن مسيا يأتي... ذاك يخبرنا بكل شيء». 
الجديد والاستعلان: «أنا هو»! 

7:4- فَجَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ لِتَسْتَقِيَ مَاءً فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ».
8:4- لأَنَّ تلاَمِيذَهُ كَانُوا قَدْ مَضَوْا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ لِيَبْتَاعُوا طَعَاماً.​‏
واضح أنه لو كان المسيح مع تلاميذه لما طلب ماء من امرأة. ولكن يتساءل الشراح لماذا تأتي امرأة لتستقي من بئر عميقة وحواليها عيون ماء كثيرة في المنطقة؟ كما يتساءلون لماذا تأتي وقت الظهيرة وهو ليس ميعاد استقاء؟ فالرد على ذلك بسيط ولكنه مُحرج. فالمرأة ذات سمعة سيئة، فهي اختارت وقتاً لا يكون فيه أحد من نسوة المدينة يستقي، كما أنها اختارت البئر الأقرب إلى قريتها. فالبئر تبعد عن سوخار حوالى نصف ميل. ولكن القديس يوحنا لم يلتفت إلى هذه التفرعات التي تلهي القارىء عن لُب الحوار ونتائجه، وهذا هو أسلوب القديس يوحنا أن لا يتدخل في معرض القصة إلا إذا التزم اللفظ بالتوضيح . 
‏ولكن ماذا يوحي إلينا هذا المنظر؟ امرأة تستقي من بئر في منتصف النهار، والامرأة كجنس ينظر إليه بخفة عند الحكماء في أعين أنفسهم: «وكانوا يتعجبون من أنه يتكلم مع امرأة» (يو27:4)، ثم عند اليهود بازدراء وامتهان. فليست صنعة المرأة السقي من الآبار إن كانت امرأة ذات بيت وخدم. ولكن هنا نرى الرب يكسر حاجز الجنس القائم بين الرجل والمرأة, وحاجز العداوة القائم بين الإنسان والإنسان، لأننا سنسمع حالاً أن اليهود لا يعاملون السامريين. ولكن أيضاً يكسر حاجز الطبقات ما بين ذي حيثية وغير زي حيثية. فالمنظر أمامنا خصب يوحي بأن الجالس على البئر يمثل السمو غير الموجود في البشر. فإن قال: «أعطيني لأشرب»، فهو سؤال للأخذ, يخفي النية في العطاء. وهذا شأن الله دائماً: «يا ابني أعطني قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي.» (أم26:23)
السامرية فرغ ماؤها في منتصف النهار، مثل عرس قانا الذي فرغ خمره. فإن كان اليهود قد ‏أعوزهم سر الفرح، فالسامريون أعوزهم سر الحياة. 
ليس مصادفة أن تأتي امرأة سامرية لتستقي والمسيح جالس على بئر يعقوب. ليس هذا من صنع القدر بل من صنع من يصنع «أمراً مقضياً به على الأرض» (رو28:9). فقد ساق الروح هذه المرأة التي هي خير من يمثل البشرية المُهانة التي خارج السياجات، لتصنع هذه المقابلة التي تم تدبيرها منذ الأزل. امرأة مُهانة من شعب ذليل, ليس غريباً عليها أن تتقابل مع من لبس الغربة وأخذ شكل العبد المهان: «قليل أن تكون لي عبداً لإقامة أسباط يعقوب ورد محفوظي إسرائيل. فقد جعلتك نوراً للأمم لتكون خلاصى إلى أقص الأرض. هكذا قال الرب فادي إسرائيل قدوسه للمهان النفس, لمكروه الأمة, لعبد المتسلطين» (إش6:49-7). لقد سُجلت هذه المقابلة ليس في سفر إشعياء أول ما سُجلت، بل في سجل الآزل، لحساب من لبس ابن الله من أجلهم شكل العبد المهان!! 
‏«أعطيني لأشرب»: القول ينضح بالمفارقة الصارخة. ينبوع ماء الحياة يطلب أن يشرب من ماء بئر مُعطش ومن يد امرأة جف منها ماء الحياء؟ ولكن دائماً أبداً تقف مفارقات الله مع الإنسان لحساب الإنسان. وهو دائمأ يحتاج إلينا ليعطينا. ولكن قول الرب محسوب حسابه, وليحسب معي القارىء كلمات الرب للمرأة السامرية وهذه هي أولها: فسوف نجدها سبع كلمات بكل ميزان العد والتصنيف وليس زيادة ولا نقصان. فكلمات الرب دائماً محسوبة ومُققنة: انظر العشر وصايا، وانظر السبع تطويبات، والسبع توسلات في الصلاة الربانية, والسبع أمثال في إنجيل متى، والسبع كلمات الأخيرة له على الصليب؛ نجد أن أقوال الرب تأتي مُحكمة الوزن والعد. 
«لأن تلاميذه كانوا قد مضوا إلى المدينة ليبتاعوا طعاماً»: ‏من ملابسات القصة يبدو بترجيح شديد أن الرب أرسل تلاميذه ليبقى وحده. ولكن من المحتمل جداً أن القديس يوحنا بقي وحده معه. وكانت هذه مشيئة الرب وألح عليها, لأنه ليس من المعقول بأي حال من الأحوال أن التلاميذ جميعهم يذهبون ليبتاعوا طعاماً ويتركون الرب وحده على طريق السامرة. هذا أمر غير محتمل ولا مقبول من مسلسل القصة. فهم في أرض غريبة وأيضاً معادية. إذن, فكان هذا بناء على إلحاح المعلم حتى يخلو بخروفه الضال الذي طالما فتش عنه. أما القديس يوحنا فربما هو الذي ألح على البقاء معه واستجاب له الرب لأنه لا يغير شيئاً من الإحساس بوحدة المعلم. فكان هذا لحساب تسجيل هذه القصة المملوءة تعليماً وتجديداً. أما سكوت القديس يوحنا عن هذا التوضيح فهو أسلوبه المفضل في روايته. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 مايو 2017)

*9:4- فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ السَّامِرِيَّةُ: «كَيْفَ تَطْلُبُ مِنِّي لِتَشْرَبَ وَأَنْتَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَأَنَا امْرَأَةٌ سَامِرِيَّةٌ؟» لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ لاَ يُعَامِلُونَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ.​
أمر غير مرتقب, وغريب عليها كل الغرابة, أن يتكلم رجل مع امرأة ويهودي مع سامرية، ويطلب يشرب ماء من إناء سامري منجس! وفوة هذا ما بال العداوة المحتدمة التي بيننا؟ 
ولكن ليس هذا كله الذي كان في حُسبان هذه المرأة, ولكن الأخطر من الكل الذي قفز إلى مقدمة تفكيرها أنها أحست بقداسة الجالس على البئر ورأت الخطر محدقاً بها، فاستنفرت فيها الخطيتة قواها لتصد الهجوم قبل أن يقع, وتسد على النور مساره الذي كان قد اخترق قلبها عنوة... قابلت رقة الرب بجفاء مصطنع وصوبت الكلمات في وقاحة متعمدة وكأنها تراجع تعدي رجل على حياء امرأة, أو ترد عنها خدشاً لعفتها المزعومة: «كيف تطلب مني لتشرب وأنت يهودي وأنا امرأة سامرية!»  ولكن هيهات! فالعين الإلهية لا ترتخ, والقداسة لا تهادن، وسهم النور يستحيل أن تصده جحافل الظلمة. فالنور يضىء باقتدار, والظلمة مهما تحصنت وشاكست فهي لا تقوى على صده. فالخاطىء يبادر النور بلطمة، ولكنه يكون كمن يلاطم الهواء يسقط بعدها صريعاً له. وعاد الرب يلح في دعواه والرب لا يُغلب أبداً ، وكأنه المحتاج يلوح بالعطاء، ويتمادى في شرح صدق دعواه، يتودد لها لكي يبدد الإحراج عنها وهو يخفي شباكه وراء كلماته... هو يطرح اللطف ‏وهى تبرز الحراب : «اليهود لا يعاملون السامريين». ثم بدأت الحواجز تنهار... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 مايو 2017)

*10:4- أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيّاً».​
‏عطية الله​إش 6:9 «أُوعطيناً أبنناً»
يو 16:3 «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى "أعطى" أبنه الوحيد» 

ماءً حياً​يو 4:1 «فيه كانت الحياة» 
‏رؤ 17:7 «لأن الخروف الذي في وسط العرش يرعاهم ويقتادهم إلى ينابيع ماء حية». 
‏رؤ 1:22 «‏وأراني نهراً صافياً من ماء حياة لامعاً كبلور خارجاً من عرش الله والخروف». 
‏إش 3:12 «فتُسقؤن مياهاً بفرح من ينابيع الخلاص». 
إش 3:44 «أسكب (أعطي) ماء على العطشان. ‏أسكب روحي على نسلك». 
يؤ 28:2 «أسكب روحي على كل بشر» 

‏المسيح يبدأ قوله بكلمة: «لو كنت تعلمين»؛ هو لا يتمنى لها أن تنكشف بصيرتها وتُستعلن الشخص الجالس أمامها، بل بالفعل يفتح أمامها الباب وينبه ذهنها أن تُحسن الرؤيا، ويوحي إليها أن تطلب منه عطية، وهذا هو مفتاح الصلة الحقيقية التي بها تنشأ العلاقة القوية بين الله والإنسان. 
‏وفعلاً نجح المسيح في هذا الإيحاء العجيب، وفعلاً طلبت، وان جاء الطلب غير صحيح فقد عدله لها حتى بلغت المستوى! كذلك فإن المسيح ينبهها أنها محتاجة أن تعلم «من هو» ولا تعثر في ‏منظره هكذا، المتعب والمجهد والعطثان! وكأنه يقول لها: «التفتي جيداً لأني افتقرت وأنا غني كما أنا، ولكني افتقرت لأغنيكم, فلا تتعثري في منظر بشريتي هكذا، بل ارفعي بصرك لتري حقيقتي.» وهذا قد تم بالحرف الواحد وفي أقل ما يمكن من الزمن! 
‏في الحقيقة المسيح هنا بقوله «لو كنت تعلمين «عطية الله» إنما يقدم نفسه للبشرية الخاطئة كما قصد أبوه الصالح تماماً: «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى «أعطى» ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة». ثم يعود ويربط هذه العطية، وهي نفسه، بالماء ثم بالحياة، ولكن في صورة الماء الحي أي الجاري، ومن هنا التبس على السامرية الأمر. وهذا أسلوب القديس يوحنا في استخدام اللفظ الذي يرمي إلى معنيين: الأول عادي ومادي، والثاني روحي وإلهي!! 
‏والماء الحي الذي في عرف العهد القديم هو مجرد ماء جار كن نهر أو خلافه، هو في العهد الجديد «الماء المُحيي» كعطية الله للانسان على مستوى ماء الشرب الذي يُحيي الجسد بالأساس وبدونه يموت الإنسان. فالماء الحي عند المسيح هو «الحياة الأبدية نفسها». ولكن منظوره ومفهومه على أساس الحياة الجسدية التي يستمدها الجسد من الماء. أما الماء الطبيعي، إذا نال قوة روحية بالصلاة, فإنه يعتبر ماء للتقديس، وهو قادر أن يعطي الحياة الأبدية بالمعمودية بسبب قوة الحياة التي حلت فيه بالصلاة. 
‏كذلك وحينما نسمع في المزمور قول داود النبي: «عطشت إليك نفسي» (مز1:63) فهو صراخ في طلب الحياة كصراخ العطشان إلى الماء طلباً للحياة. وهنا يكون الله هو بمثابة الماء الحي أو ماء الحياة أو الماء المُحيي!! ولكنه هنا يُسمى بالماء الحقيقي لنفرقه عن الماء الزائل. 
‏ولو رجعنا بنظرة خاطفة إلى الوراء ، لرأينا الماء عنصراً أساسياً في التغيير للتحول من القديم إلى الجديد في تعاليم المسيح الماضية . ففي عرس قانا وجدنا الماء يتحول خمراً, ومع نيقوديموس الإنسان يتحول إل خليقة جديدة «بالماء والروح»، ومع معمودية المعمدان يلزم الماء الروح القدس وإلا بطل مفعوله. وهنا يقدم المسيح نفسه «كينبوع ماء حي» يفيض على من يعطش إليه ويطلب. وكان الماء في كل هذه المواقف هو الماء الحي الذي يعني بالنهاية «الأ ليثيا» أو الله نفسه. 
‏ويلزمنا جداً أن نرتفع بالحوار في شكله الفردي، لا كأن المسيح سيعطي السامرية وحدها، ولكن علينا أن ننظره من أفق أوسع يشمل كل من كان على مستوى السامرية: «إنسان صنع عشماء عظيماً ودعا كثيرين وأرسل عبده في ساعة العشاء ليقول للمدعوين تعالوا لأن كل شيء قد أُعد, فابتدأ الجميع برأي واحد يستعفون ... حينئذ غضب رب البيت وقال لعبده اخرج عاجلاً إلى شوارع المدينة وازقتتها وأدخل إلى هنا المساكين والجدّع والعرج والعمي... اخرج إلى الطرق والسياجات وألزمهم بالدخول حتى يمتلىء بيتي.» (لو16:14-23) 
‏لو أدركنا أن حقيقة ينبوع الماء الحي تخص الله القدير في العهد القديم كما هو واضح من الآية عن يسووع الماء الحي بكل وضوح: « أيها الرب رجاء إسرائيل كل الذين يتركونك ييخزون. الحائدوذ عني في التراب يُكتبون لأنهم تركوا الرب ينبوع المياه الحية, اشفني يا رب فأُشفى ... لأنك أنت تسبيحتي» (إر 13:17-14)، لأدركنا في الحال أن المسيح هنا في هذه الآية إنما يستعلن نفسه من خلال الماء الحي بكل يقين. 
‏وإن أردت أيها القارىء أن تعرف صحة هذه العقيدة اللاهوتية أن المسيح هو الرب القدير ينبوع المياه الحية الذي يشفي كل جراح البشرية ويخلص الذين في الحضيض، فانتظر إلى نهاية هذه القصة لترى كيف نضح الرب عليها بالماء الحي فشُفيت وكيف سكب عليها من روحه فخلمت وقامت واستقامت، وتأهلت البشرية العاهرة أن تأخذ رتبة البنين وتصير تلميذاً ومعلماً!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 مايو 2017)

*11:4- قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لاَ دَلْوَ لَكَ وَالْبِئْرُ عَمِيقَةٌ. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَكَ الْمَاءُ الْحَيُّ؟.​
‏أخيراً رضيت العاصية أن تدخل الحوار!... فالعرض سخي غاية السخاء ولكه غير معقول البتة؛ وهكذا دائمأ عطية الله. وأنى للخاطىء أن يدرك حقيقة العطاء الإلهي وهو مرتبك بعطايا العالم، والفرق بين العطائين لا يقاس ولا يُحد؟ هكذا أصرت النفس المنطوية على عجزها التي لم تذق بعد عطاء الله، ولسان حالها يقول: وهل تمطر الماء ذهباً؟ «أتحيا هذه العظام؟» (حز3:37‏)، «هكذا قال السيد الرب لهذه العظام ها أنذا أُدخل فيكم روحأ فتحيون» (حز5:37) 
‏«يا سيد لا دلو لك والبئر عميقة»: هكذا تغيرت صورة المسيح عند السامرية من: «أنت يهودي» إلى «يا سيد». وهكذا ينجح المسيح دائمأ في أن يغير، لا صورته بل صورة من يسمع إليه فيراه أكثر على حقيقته. ولكن الخاطىء يضع العراقيل دائماً في وجه من يحاول خلاصه!! 
‏«يا سيد لا دلو لك والبئر عميقة؟» لقد استقرت الخطيئة في القاع وهيهات أن تصل إليها, ولكن خيطاً رفيعاً من الأمل يستقر خلف «يا ميد». أليس في هذه الكلمة ما يعني أنه صار صاحب السيادة على نفسها؟ صحيح أنها تتمسك بنظرة المستحيل، ولكن لعل «السيد» عنده شيء؟
«فمن أين لك الماء الحي»: لقد عجزت أن ترى في الأفق حلاً، فإذا كان ليس له دلو ليستقي من بئر فكيف يعطي هذا ماء جارياً وكأنه من ينبوع؟ هكذا تضع النفس لها قيوداً وتقفل على نفسها بالقدر لترضى بعجزها وتقطع الطريق على المحاولة، ولكن عند الرب حلول تفوق القدر والمقدرات، وتتعدى كل الإمكانيات والتصورات: «والقادر أن يفعل فوق كل شيء أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا.» (أف20:3‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 مايو 2017)

*12:4- أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا يَعْقُوبَ الَّذِي أَعْطَانَا الْبِئْرَ وَشَرِبَ مِنْهَا هُوَ وَبَنُوهُ وَمَوَاشِيهِ؟​
‏عودة سريعة إلى الخلف ليتحصن الخاطىء في ماضيه ليراه حسناً وأفضل على كل حال من القفز نحو المجهول، هكذا تشبث نيقوديموس بشيخوخته ورأى فيها استحالة الدخول في ضيق البطن ليولد من جديد؛ بل هكذا رأى رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون أن الهيكل بوضعه أفضل من تعديل يودي بحياة الأمة؛ بل وهكذا رأى تلاميذ المعمدان أن معمودية الماء أفضل من التغيير نحو معمودية الروح. 
‏إن أصعب ما يلاقيه الخاطىء هو كيف يقفز نحو المجهول، ولكن هذا هو مطلب الإيمان الأول. 
‏هكذا تعود السامرية تتشبث ببركات الآباء وبطوطم البئر الذي ورثوه عن يعقوب, وكأنه يغني عن كل جديد! فمياهه الشحيحة الراكدة هي أفضل من الماء الحي. 
‏يلاحظ هنا أن الإنجيل يورد كلمة «وشرب منها هو وبنوه ومواشيه»، وهذا للامعان في تحديد وظيفة الماء, باعتباره ماءً جسدياً أو حيوانياً محضاً في مقابل ما سيكشف عنه بخصوص «الماء الحي» الذي هو الماء المختص بالحياة الجديدة السماوية، التي طالما تغنى بها الربيون اليهود أنها هي هي التوراة. فالتوراة (الناموس) في تأملاتهم هي الماء الحقيقي التي تجلي العين وتنير البصيرة, والتي صحح معناها المسيح بأنها هي الحياة الآبدية التي تنبع في روح الانسان بالروح القدس: «لأن الناموس (التوراة) بموسى أُعطي. أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا» (يو17:1). فمياه الربيين لم تحرج عن كونها مياه الحرف لتطهير الجسد، أما مياه الرب يسوع فهي مياه الروح للحياة الابدية. 
«إن كنت لا أرى معه دلواً ولا حبلاً، أو «إن لم أضع إصبعي في أثر المسامير»! (يو25:20). ولكنها تبحث في المستحيلات على كل حال، لأن في تقليد اليهود في التلمود وعند السامريين، أن يعقوب وهو عاطش مع بنيه ومواشيه وقف وصلى على البئر ونادى باسم الرب، ففاض منه ماءَ حياُ أي جار، وظل هكذا نابعاً والمياه تجري منه عشرين سنة، ولكن منذ ذلك الزمان لم نسمع أن هذا البئر فاض ماؤه,  فالسامريون يدعون أنهم من نسل أولاد يوسف ابن يعقوب، أفرايم ومنسى الذين امتلكوا السامرة. 
«فهل أنت أعظم من أبينا يعقوب؟»: وهنا يلذ للقديس يوحنا أذ يبرز هذا التساؤل كتساؤل اليهود: «ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم... من تجعل نفسك؟« (يو53:8). وذلك لينبه ذهن القارىء أن: نعم »«قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن» (يو58:8‏). أما هنا فيرد المسيح بطريقة أخرى و لوأنه لا يمانع أن يدخل هذا السياق فهو: «ههنا أعظم من الهيكل» (مت6:12‏)، و «ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت»» (مت7:12)، و«قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن» (يو58:8)، و «هوذا أعظم من سليمان ههنا» (مت42:12‏)، و «هوذا أعظم من يونا ههنا» (مت41:12). ولكنه هنا بهدوء سيأخذ يدها وعينها حتى ترى فيه من هو أمظم من أبيها يعقوب!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 مايو 2017)

*13:4- أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضاً.
14:4- وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ».​
إش 10:49 «‏لن يجوعون ولن يعطشون، ولا يضربهم حر ولا شمس, لأن الذى يرحمهم يُهديهم, وإلى ينابيع المياه يوردهم»
رؤ 16:7 «لن يجوعوا بعد ولن يعطشوا بعد, ولا تقع عليهم الشمس ولا شيء من الحر. لأن الخروف في وسط العرش يرعاهم ويقتادهم إلى ينابيع ماء حية». 
رؤ 6:21  «أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجاناً». 
‏إش 1:55  «‏أيها العطاش جيعاً هلموا إلى المياه». 
‏يو35:6  «فقال لهم يسوع أنا هو خبز الحياة من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع, ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً». 

‏يلزمنا هنا في البداية أن نوضح الفرق بين «هذا الماء» ماء يعقوب؛ و «الماء الذي اعطيه أنا»؛ والفرق بين «يعطش أيضاُ»؛ و «لن يعطش إلى الابد». فالمسيح هنا يستخدم الماء موضوع الحوار استخداماً من واقع حال الإنسان فيما يخص جسده, وفيما يخص روحه؛ فيما يخص حياته على الأرض, وفيما يخص حياته الأبدية. فالجسد يعطش ويعطش ويعود إلى الماء كل مرة، فهو لا يرتوي أبداً أبداً؛ ولكن الروح تعطش، فإذا ارتوت فلن تعطش أبداً لأنها ترتوي من ماء الحياة الآبدية, أو الماء الحي أو الماء الحقيقي, الذي هو الحياة الأبدية نفهسا: «وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية، أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته.» (يو3:17) 
‏المسيح يضع إصبعه على نفسه ويشير إلى ذاته، «والماء الذي أعطيه» هو عطية الاستعلان التي إذا سكبها على قلب الإنسان ووعيه فإنه يتعرف على حقيقة المسيح، فيدخل مجال الحق الإلهي وينتمي بروحه إل السماويات؛ ومن كل ما هو سام يشبع ويرتع ويمتلىء ويرتوي، فلا تعود الأشياء التي في الدنيا موضع عطش أو تلفف أو متعة روح. 
‏المسيح يضرب على الوتر الحساس ليرن صوته في أعماق النفس المتعبة التي نهبتها الشهوات والملذات والجري وراء سراب الغرور والمتعة, التي كلما شربت منها النفس ازدادت عطشاً إليها دون أن يدري الإنسان أنها تمتص رحيق حياته ونضارته وإرادته وكرامته, وأخيراً تتركه صريعاً للندم واليأس وخيبة الأمل. هذه هي «يعطش أيضاً». 
‏«لن يعطش إلى الأبد»: إنها قولة صدق ذات رنين حي تردده ألوف ألوف وربوات ربوات الأرواح القديسة في السماء ‏بآمين. 
‏إنها مقولة تتجلى في حياة من يقبل ويشرب كل يوم، ولكها سوف تبلغ أوج تجليها في المجد الأعلى, ومنتهى تحقيتها في ملكوت ابن الله: «لا يجوعون ولا يعطشون ولا يضربهم حر ولا شمس، لأن الذي يرحمهم يهديهم, والى ينايع الميا، يوردهم» (إش10:49). هذا يراء إشعيا، من وراء الدهور، ينطقه بروح الله، فترد عليه أرواح الأبرار التي تكملت في المجد: «لأن الخروف الذي في وسط العرش يرعاهم.» (رؤ16:7‏) 
‏هو هو المسيح المتكلم: «ينبوع الحياة الأبدية», هنا «بالاستعلان» وهناك بالرؤيا والمشاهدة والعيان. 
‏كل من أدمن على شرب المياه المعطشة هنا، يتمنى في يوم من الأيام لولم يولد حينما يبلغ به العمر أرذله؛ أما الذي ذاق الحياة في المسيح يسوع فهو كل يوم يولد جديداً. 
‏كل من ضيع العمر في ملذات هذا الدهر وضيقت عليه الدنيا بعد ذلك، يتمنى لو يموت؛ أما الذي استعلن المسيح واستنشق الحياة الأبدية فيه، فهو يحيا كل يوم حياة جديدة ولن يموت أبداً. 
«بل الماء الذي أُعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياة أبدية». 
‏إش2:12-3   «‏هوذا الله خلاصى فأطمئن ولا أرتعب، لأن ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي وقد صار لي خلاصاً. فتستقون مياهاً بفرح من ينابيع الخلاص». 
‏نش 12:4   «‏اختي العروس جنة مغلقة, عين مقفلة, ينبوع مختوم» 
«الماء الذي أعطيه» هو نعمة الاستعلان بالروح القدس، وبالاستعلان يتجلى المسيح في قلب الإنسان, فيشعر بالخلامى كقوة تجرف حياته كلها كنهر جارف لا يستطيع أن يحجزه، فينطق لسانه بالفرح والتهليل ويظل ينبع بفيضان. و يعيش باطمئنان في بهجة الخلاص, يشرب منها و يعب عباً كل يوم, ويفيض على كل من يتعرف عليه, ويظل يفيض إلى أن يلتحم بالحياة الأبدية، وحينئذ ينجلي الخلاص في أكمل مفاعيله ومباهجه إلى أبد الدهور. 
‏وهذا يعني أن الماء الذي يعطيه المسيح الأن يتحول فيه إلى خلاص في الحاضر يمتد إلى أبد الأبدين. 
‏وبقدر ما يحتاج الخلاص هنا إلى مزيد من الشرب, أي الاستعلان, بقدر ما في النهاية يصير في الإنسان قوة تزداد من تلقاء ذاتها حيث يصبح المسيح في القلب هو نفسه ينبوع الخلاص الذي لا يجف. 
‏فـ «المياه الحية»، وقد أسماها المسيح «عطية الله»، حينما تستقر في نفس الإنسان تصبح قوة حية فاعلة بذاتها تسكن هيكل الإنسان الروحي وتعمل فيه، تحييه وتهذبه وتجدده. مثلها مثل عطية «الحياة» التي ينالها الإنسان من «أكل الجسد» الذي هو العطية الكبرى: «من يأكل جسدي وشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية.» (يو54:6) 
ومثلها مثل «كلمة الله». ««كتبت إليكم أيها الأحداث لأنكم أقوياء وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم.» (ايو 14:2)
‏ومثلها مثل «الحق». «من أجل الحق الذي يثبت فينا وسيكون معنا إلى الأبد.» (2يو2) 
ومثلها مثل «روح الحق»: «روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه، وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.» (يو17:14) 
‏ومثلها مثل «مسحة النعمة»: «وأما أنتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم ولا حاجة بكم أن يعلمكم أحد، بل كما تعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء، وهي حق وليست كذباً كما علمكم تثبتون فيه.» (1يو 27:2) 
‏ومثلها مثل «بذرة الله»: »كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية (طوعاً)، لأن زرعه (زرع الله) يثبت فيه، ولا يستطيع أن يخطىء لأنه مولود من الله»» (1يو9:3). 
‏هكذا «المياه الحية», روح الاستعلان ومعرفة الله, فإنها تسكن وتنبع فيه بلا توقف كالمياه الجارية وبلا نهاية، وتفيض قوة وراء قوة بلا نقصان بل بزيادة، حتى كما يقول بولس الرسول: «ملء الله». 
‏وهكذا فإن نفس الإنسان التي تم فيها تجلي المسيح بالاستعلان، أي شربت من ينبوع الخلاص, تصير هي بذاتها ينبوع خلاص, كما يخاطبها سليمان النبي في نشيد الأنشاد: «أختي العروس جنة مغلقة، عين مقفلة، ينبوع مختوم» (نش 12:4)، بمعنى أن مواردها في الداخل وليس لها حاجة من الخارج: «ينبوع جنات، بئر مياه حية، وسيول من لبنان» (نش15:4‏). وسفر الرؤيا يكشف لنا عن مصدر الإندفاق ومنبع الفيضان الحر الدائم في داخل النفس هكذا: «وأراني نهراً صافياً من ماء حياة لامعاً كبلور خارجاً من عرش الله والخروف.» (رؤ 1:22) 
وقانون الارتواء من روح الله هو الامتلاء للزمان الحاضر والفيض الدائم، ثم الحياة الأبدية التي نلناها هنا نصعد بها إلى فوق حيث مصدرها: «وإن مضيت وأعددت كم مكاناً، آتي أيضاً واخذكم إلى، حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً.» (يو3:14‏)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 مايو 2017)

*15:4- قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعْطِنِي هَذَا الْمَاءَ لِكَيْ لاَ أَعْطَشَ وَلاَ آتِيَ إِلَى هُنَا لأَسْتَقِيَ».​
لقد نجح هذا السيد البديع، فهوذا استجابت السامرية إلى قول الرب: «... لطلبت أنت منه فأعطاك ماءً حياً». هذه أول علامات العودة، عودة النفس إلى خالقها تلغلغ بطلبات كطفل يطلب على قدر تفكيره!! 
‏كانت المرأة صادقة صدق الطفولة وهي تطبق كلام الرب: «من يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش»، فقالت هى: «أعطني هذا الماء لكي لا أعطش». وأكملت من عندها: «حتى لا أتي إلى هنا وأستقي». 
‏لقد استهوتها فكرة الماء الذي كل من يشرب منه لا يعطش، وأضافت بالضرورة ولا يتعب ويجيء ليستقي، لقد هدها مشوار كل يوم حاملة جرتها فارغة وملآنة؛ وكل ذراعاها من فرد الحبل وثنيه ورفع الجرة بثقلها، الحبل بذراع والجرة بذراع، حتى ضاقت ذرعاً! ولكن لو كان هذا هو كل هم الإنسان، وحتى مثله مائة أف مرة لما غُلب الله من تحننه وبذل ابنه على الصليب من أجل الإنسان. 
‏ولكن في قولها: «حتى لا آتي إلى هنا وأستقي»، فيه معنى الاغتاء ليس لما هو لذاتها فحسب، بل للذين تخدمهم أيضاً، وإلا على من سيعيش من تخدمهم؟ وهنا يلتقط الرب الخيط من فمها ويطلب أن يرى من تخدمهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 مايو 2017)

*16:4- قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبِي وَادْعِي زَوْجَكِ وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى هَهُنَا».​
‏نعم يجب أن يأتي من تخدمه، وهو بالتقدير المبدئي زوجها، لأن العطية بحسب نظرها هي، تعني زوجها أيضاً. ولكن الرب الذي قرأ فكرها وضع هذا الطلب محكاً لصدق قبولها العرض بأخذ العطية، وبالأكثر اختباراً لمدى صحة إيمانها بالكلام ومستوى يقظة ضميرها. الرب هنا يركز على السامرية نفسها وليس على زوجها أو أهلها، لأنه بتوبتها وايمانها هي, سيُقبل الجميع ، فهو هنا مستمر في إعدادها هي للعطية، ولأنه يستطيع أن يغفر الخطية فهو يستطيع أن يراها ويحاصرها بالضرورة. والآن وقد صارت خطيتها هي العقبة الوحيدة في وجه نوال العطية، لذا كان يتحتم كشفها والإعتراف بها تمهيداً لرفعها لتصبح على مستوى العطية. وحينئذ كما قال المسيح نفسه حينما تشرب هي من الماء الحي فإنه سينبع منها ويفيض على الزوج وعلى المدينة كلها. المسيح هنا يعرف الجواب مسبقاً: «ليس لى زوج», عار المرأة الأعظم، لذلك يضع المسيح إصبعه على الجر‏ح، ومشرطه على الورم، ولكن برقة فائقة كمن يستخدم المخدر حتى لا يشعر المريض بالألم. لقد تدرج معها وهو يسندها حتى تقوى على نطق ما لا يُنطق. وهكذا بلغ بها إلى نقطة اليقظة العظمى للضمير. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 مايو 2017)

*17:4- أَجَابَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «حَسَناً قُلْتِ لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ.
18:4- لأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَكِ خَمْسَةُ أَزْوَاجٍ والَّذِي لَكِ الآنَ لَيْسَ هُوَ زَوْجَكِ. هَذَا قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ».​
‏إجابة مقتضبة يلفها الحزن في مسحة من الألم كما من سهم يخترق القلب. هي رجفة الضمير الذي يجاهد كي يغلب انهياره، ويتلمس القوة من العين المسلطة عليه! 
‏كان رد المسيح الفوري هو قبول الإعتراف أحسن قبول: «حسناً قلت». ومكذا جاء السند الذي كانت تحتاجه لتغلب انهيارها. وهكذا يسند المسيح «المعين بكلمة» (إش4:50‏)، «أسندني فأخلص» (مز117:119). ليس العمل الذي وراء اعترافها هو الحسن، بل الحسن جداً أن تعترف به، فقول الحق عندما يشهد به الإنسان عل خطاياه يُحسب حقاً. 
‏وعندئذ رفع المسيح النقاب عن شخصيته قليلاً وأخذ يسرد لها قصة حياتها كما في مرآة. 
‏لأنه كان لها خمسة أزواج والذي لها الأن ليس زوجاً، ونحن لا نريد أن نخوض في ما لم يخض فيه المسيح، ولكن شيئاً واحداً كان واضحاً من كلام المسيح أن وراء حياتها مأساة من الخيانات واستباحة الحرام اعترفت به السامرية ليس للمسيح فقط، فهو يعرف كل شيء ولا يحتاج إلى تفصيلات، ولكنها اعترفت هي بنفسها لأهل مدينتها أيضاً؛ وإن أعظم الإعتراف ما جاء علنا: «وقالت للناس... إنساناً قال لى كل ما فعلت!!» (يو29:4) 
‏حينما يستيقظ الضمير لا يعود يبالي بما يُقال عنه، بل يكون كل همه أن يقول هو عن نفسه، لا يعود ماضيه مخفياً وراءه، بل يصير مكشوفاً أماكه: «وخطيتي أمامي دائماً» (مز3:51). والجر‏ح الذي كان يخفيه يرفع عنه العصابة و يستعرضه لمن هو قادر أن يشفيه. 
‏والمسيح في كشفه هنا لبقية سر مأساة السامرية إنما يكشف لها عن قدرته على محوها، وكأنه يكمل عنها اعتراف ما لم تقدر على الاعتراف به, ليستعيد لها صحة نفسها لتستضى  عيناها وتراه على حقيقته. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 مايو 2017)

*19:4- قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ.​
لقد أحسنت الرؤيا. فكلمة «أرى»« هنا لا تفيد الانطباع السريع بل قمة استعلان متدرج يبلغه المتصوفون حينما يحدقون بعقلهم في الله طويلاً، وتسمى هذه الدرجة عند المتصوفين بالتورية, أي الرؤيا العقلية. 
‏من الصعب علينا جداً أن نحس بما أحسته هذه المرأة عندما واجهها المسيح بكشف حياتها الخفية. إنه مزيج من الرهبة والرعبة مع قناعة بهيبة الجالس أمامها، وكأن حياتها كلها صارت مكشوفة أمام عينيه. ولكن عقلها ارتفع سريعاً لترى فيه إنساناً ذا اتصال بالله يستمد منه قوته وسلطانه. 
‏حينما أفرغت المرأة خطيئتها استضاءت عيناها، وتأهلت لترى المسيح الرؤية الاولى على صحة، وانما في غير اكتمالها: «فتطلع وقال أبصر الناس كأشجار يمشون. ثم وضع يديه أيضاً على عينيه وجعله يتطلع، فعاد صحيحاً، وأبصر كل إنسان جلياً» (مر24:5-25). هذه أول مفاعيل عطية الماء الحي التي استقرت في أعماقها؛ وهذه أول حركة للايمان يتحرك به قلبها. 
‏لقد تدرجت في رؤيتها للمسيح من «أنت يهودي» إلى «يا سيد» إلى «أرى أنلك نبي», وهكذا تنجلي العين حينها يغتسل الجسد والنفس، والإعترأف بالخطية يرفع ثقلها عن القلب والضمير كما يرفع عقابها عن النفس. وهذه هي «عطية الله» التي وعدها المسيح بهاء وهكذا علمت المرأة بالحق من الذي يقول لها أعطيني لأشرب. وهكذا أيضاً اكتشفت المرأة غنى المسيح من خلف فقره المصطنع، وعطش من له ينبوع الماء الحي. 
‏ولم تكن رؤيتها أنه نبي لتقرير حق الواقع وحسب، بل لأنها ربطت بين امتيازه الإلهي كصاحب صلة بالله وبين حالها الفاضح فرأت فيه المنقذ. ولكن إلى من من الألهة سيذهب بها هذا النبي؟ إله إسرائيل وأورشليم وجبل صهيون، آم إله السامريين وجبل جرزيم؟ إنها تود أن تعرف إلى من تقدم توبتها وذبيحة خطيتها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 مايو 2017)

*20:4- آبَاؤُنَا سَجَدُوا فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسْجَدَ فِيهِ».​
‏من يصدق أن هذه النفس العفنة تنقلب بهذه السرعة إلى تائبة تبحث عن مكان للصلاة وتدقق في صحة المكان لتضمن توبة مقبولة؟ أمر لا يشغل بال إلا كبار اللاهوتيين. 
‏لأن صحة أورشليم لتكون المكان الوحيد والفريد للعبادة والصلاة هي أعوص المشاكل أمام دارس الناموس، وقد استطاع اليهود أن يزحزحوا هذا النير عن على أعناق الشعب بأن قالوا بصحة المجامع المحلية لكل بلد. 
‏أما هذا الإشكال اللاهوتي بالنبة للسامريين فقد ظل كما هو، أعوص مما هو لليهودي ألف مرة، لأن أورشليم وهيكلها محظوران على السامري؛ فكيف الفكاك من القيود التي وضعها الإنسان في عنق نفسه؟؟ 
‏عل كل حال هذا هو نبي مؤتمن، وهو من اليهود ولكن في غير غضب، وقد أصبح قريباً منا عاطفاً علينا، فهو وحده القادر أن يحل معضلتا، هل نتبع آباءنا القديسين البطاركة الأوائل الذين سجدوا في هذا الجبل أم أن أورشليم وحدها مكان العبادة؟ عل كل حال كان هذا السؤال يحمل في طياته شكاً في صلاحية جرزيم!! 
‏فالمعروف أن يعقوب أبا الأسباط قد عبد الله في هذا المكان: «ثم أتى يعقوب سالماً إلى مدينة شكيم التي في أرض كنعان حين جاء من فدان أرام، ونزل أمام المدينة وابتاع قطعة الحقل التي نصب فيها خيمته من يد بني حور أبي شكيم بمائة قسيطة، واقام هناك مذبحاً, ودعاه إيل إله إسرائيل.» (تك18:33-20) 
‏فى هذا الجبل: جرزيم. 
‏المقصود هو جبل جرزيم الذي تقع البئر تحت سفحه مباشرة, وتقول التقاليد أن إبراهيم أبا الآباء أصلح مذبحاً هناك بنية تقديم إسحق ابنه حسب أمر الرب. وعلى هذا الجبل أيضأ تقابل أيضاً مع ملكي صادق الذي باركه هناك. كما أن جرزيم هو الجبل الذي أمر موسى أن يقف عليه ستة من أهم الأسباط لتقول البركات على من يعمل بالناموس (تث12:27‏). وفي توراة السامريين مكتوب أن المذبح الذي أقيم للعبادة الاولى كان على جرزيم وليس على عيبال (تث4:27-8). والسامرية الأن تضع التقليد السامري المؤكد في مواجهة التعليم اليهودي غير المستند على وثائق! 
‏ويعثقد أن الذي بنى المذبح على جبل جرزيم هو أخو رئيس كهنة أورشليم» حينما طرده أخوه من أورشليم بسبب زواجه من بنت سنبلط حاكم السامرة، وهو فارسي الأصل. فحينما طرده أخوه ذهب وبنى هذا الهيكل على جبل جرزيم وقام هو كرئيس كهنة بإقامة العبادة حسب الأصول اليهودية بمنتهى الدقة (نح28؛13‏). كذلك فإن يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي يقول في تاريخه إن السامريين طلبوا من الإسكندر الأكبر الإذن ببناء الهيكل، فسمح لهم. ويضيف يوسيفوس على تاريخ نحميا بأن أعطى اسم «منسى» على أنه كان رئيس كهنة هيكل جرزيم وكان نسيباً لسنبلط حاكم السامرة الفارسى. و يبدو من هذا التقرير ان تصريح الإسكندر الأكبر لم يكن للبناء بل ربما لإعادة بنائه» لأن الفرق بين زمن نحميا وزمن الإسكندر مائة سنة. 
‏وقد هدم يوحنا هركانوس أحد المكابيين هذا الهيكل سنة 128 ق. م ولكن ظل السامريوذ يعبدون في نفس المكان ويقيمون الفصح والصلاة في مواعيدها. ويتجهون نحوه  بالصلاة كقبلة إذا كانوا بعيدين عنه! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 مايو 2017)

*21:4- قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ.​
«تأتي ساعة»: ‏هذه هي البشارة بالعهد الجديد، وهذه الساعة قريبة «تأتي«، وهى ساعة المسيح بلا شك، لأن بصلب المسيح أُلغيت الذبائح وأُلغيت المذابح وأُلغيت الهياكل، إذ قد صار هو الذبيحة الأوحد للخلاص على المذبح الناطق السماوي في هيكل الله الغير مصنوع بالآيادي حينما تكون العبادة والسجود لأب الجميع. 
«تسجدون للآب»: نقلة حاذقة وخطيرة من «أبآونا» بالصورة المحصورة التعصبية إل «الآب» الواحد الكلي للجميع. فعوض الانتماء التعصبي للبشر هوذا الانتماء لله الآب الحر المنفتح عل كل بني البشر. 
وعوض العبادتين المتنافرتين المتعاديتين, هذه عبادة الواحد الأحد، وعوض الهيكلين المتصارعين فيما بينهما هوذا الهيكل الواحد, بيت الآب السماوي الذي يجمع الأولاد جيعاً دون نزيل أو غريب. وكأنما بجلوس المسيح على بئر يعقوب وفي أرض السامرة يعلن نفسه أنه يعقوب الجديد، إسرائيل البشرية كلها، الينبوع الحقيقي لماء الحياة الذي يجمع القريبين والبعيدين في ذاته ويضمهم إلى هيكل جسده, الأن بالحب والاستعلان، وبعد قليل بالدم على الصليب. «وتأتي ساعة» هي بعينها ساعة الفجر الآن التي تشير إلى ساعة الصليب السادسة, حين تٌحل مشكلة السامرة والسامريين, وحين ترتفع العبادة فوة مستوى الأماكن والبلاد والجبال لتصير بالروح، والروح ليس له وطن على الأرض بل موطنه السماء. 
‏ولا ننسى أن في أول كلمة «صدقيني يا امرأة» ما يكفيها من اليقين والعزاء، عوض امتهان اليهود لهم والتعالى عليهم، يكفيها أن يكون «الأب» هو قبلة السجود، وهو قابل الساجدين له. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 مايو 2017)

*22:4- أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَا لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا نَعْلَمُ, لأَنَّ الْخلاَصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ.​
‏«‏تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون»: المسيح هنا يستدرك ما قد يُفهم من تساوي أورشليم بجرزيم بانتهاء عصرهما معأ بحلول الساعة. فإن كانت العبادة في هيكل أورشليم ستُبطل، وكذلك بالتالي وبالأؤلى في جبل جرزيم، فليس هذا معناه أن عبادة اليهود خاطئة، ولكنها في سبيلها إلى الارتفاع فوق ذاتها لتبلغ الكمال في الله، أما عبادة جرزيم فهي وإن كانت عبادة مُقدمة في صورتها إلى الله ولكن الله نفسه غير معروف لدى السامريين. ومعلوم أن السامريين لا يؤمنون بالأنبياء جيعاً؛ في حين أن الأنبياء عند اليهود هم الذين تكلم الله بواسطتهم معلناً عن ذاته، وبالتالي كان اليهود ذوي معرفة صحيحة بالله, وبالتالي أيضاً أصبح السامريون محرومين من معرفة الله الصحيحة. فالناموس وحده بدون إلهام وتعليم سماوي ونبوة لا يخلص لأنه حرف والحرف وحده, أي القانون, يقتل إذا كان بدون من يرحم ويشفق. 
‏هنا المسيح لا يدافع عن اليهود ولا اليهودية، ولكنه يدافع عن الحق المُعلن لليهود فقط دون أقطار العالم أجمع, ويدافع عن مصدر الخلاص الأتي، بل الحاضر، أمام السامرية, المتكلم باسم الحق والخلاص, وهو نفسه المخلص الأتي الذي أتى! كما أن المسيح هنا لا يهاجم السامريين ولا ‏عبادتهم ولا معبودهم,  بل يشفق على عبادتهم التي تذهب سدى بسبب غياب الحقيقة منها وفقدان «استعلان الله» ‏على حقيقته بفقدان وسطاء الاستعلان والإلهام وهم الأنبياء. لأن تسلسل الأنبياء انتهى بمجيء من تنبأوا عنه وهو المخلص؛ فصح تنبؤهم وصحت نبواتهم . لذلك قال المسيح بكل يقين: «إن الخلاص هو من اليهوده»؛ لأن الخلاص ابتدأ بالاستعلان عنه ووصفه الأنبياء وكأنه حاضر، ورآه الآباء القديسون ونظروه من بعيد وحيوه وماتوا على رجاء . وهوذا ساعة الخلاص قد دقت دقاتها على صوت المعمدان وأصبحت حاضرة بحضور صاحبها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 مايو 2017)

*23:4- وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ.​
‏«ولكن»: هنا يبدأ الكلام بـ «لكن»، وهي تعود على ما فات، أي على اختلاف العبادة باختلاف الحق فيها، وكأن المسيح يريد أن يقول: لنترك «الآن» الخلافات، لأن «الأن» أتت الساعة التى أصبح مفهوم السجود الحقيقي فيها يقوم على أساسين جديدين: 
‏الأساس الأول: الساجدون أنفسهم إذ يتحتم أن يكونوا حقيقيين. و«الحقيقي» في إنجيل يوحنا وعند المسيح هو «الأليثيا»، و«الأليثيا» هي الله أو الانتماء الصادق لله، ويعني أن الساجدين يتحتم أذ يكونوا لله عائشين، ليكونوا لله ساجدين، بمعنى أن يكونوا قد أفرزوا أنفسهم من العالم وتقدسوا لله، أي تخصصوا بالمعمودية وما تفرضه المعمودية في حياتهم وأفكارهم وأعمالهم فيما يخص الحق: «المولود من الروح هو روح». 
‏الأساس الثاني. أن يكون سجودهم لله الآب. آب الجميع، وليس آباً لشعب دون شعب، أو أمة دون أمة، أو جنس دون جنس، ويكون سجودهم للآب «بالروح والحق». 
‏وهنا المسيح يرمي عصفورين بحجر واحدو, فالعبادة بالروح يهاجم بها عبادة إسرائيل التي هي عبادة بالحرف، وهذه العبادة لم تعد مقبولة عند الله لأنها لم عند بذي أثر ولا فائدة. والعبادة بالحق يهاجم بها عبادة السامريين فهي عبادة مزيفة أخذت الشكل دون الجوهر والاسم دون الحقيقة. وهي منذ البدء بلا فائدة: «أنتم تسجدون لما لستم تعلمون». 
ولكن كيف تكون عبادة الإنسان «الآن» بالروح والحق؟: «الآن» يقصد بها المسيح حضوره الشخصي الذي جعل الساعة حاضرة دائمة بحضوره, فالآبدية فيه معلنة في عمق الحاضر الزمني. فـ «الآن»» بوجود المسيح, الابن النازل من حضن الآب, هي الآبدية المستعلنة والحاضرة في الزمن، وهي كل المستقبل الروحي للانسان. 
+ والمسيح جعل, بالتجسد، الإتصال بين البشرية والله أمراً حادثا حدوثا حقيقيا والى الأزل ومفتوحاً على الجميع. وبهذا انفتح أمام الإنسان مجال الإتصال الروحي بالله سواء بالصلاة أو السجود, بمعنى أن السجود بالروح صار متوفراً للانسان في المسيح. 
+ كذلك فالمسيح, الابن الوحيد, هو الاستعلان الكامل لله بالنسبة للانسان كل من يؤمن. إذن، أصبح الإنسان يعبد من يعرفه معرفة حقيقية, وهذا هو السجود بالحق بكل معنى: «‏وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته.» (يو3:17) 
‏ولكن يُلاحظ أن المسيح لم يتمجد بعد، ولم يحل الروح القدس بعد. لذلك، فالعبادة بالروح والحق التي قال عنها المسيح آنئذ هي عبادة المسقبل, بينما العبادة في الهيكل لا تزال قائمة, ولكن لأنه قد تم التجسد والمسيح حاضر «الأن», ‏إذن فالساعة موجودة ولكن لم يتم استعلانها الكلي بعد. 
«السجود» لله هو عملية اتصال. يستحيل الإتصال بالله بواسطة العنصر الجسدي في الإنسان المنتمى للحياة الأرضية. 
«الله روح»، وقد وضع في الإنسان عنصراً روحيأ يقيم كيانه، وهو متفوق على الجسد، ووُضع هذا العنصر, أي «الروح» ليكون أداة اتصال بالله: «وإله السلام نفسه يقدسكم بالتمام ولتحفظ روحكم ونفسكم وجسدكم كاملاً بلا لوم عند مجىء ربنا يسوع المسيح»(1تس23:5). وروح الإنسان في وضعه الصحيح خاضع لروح الله: «الروح هو الذي يحيي، أما الجسد فلا يفيد شيئاً»(يو63:6). إذن، فمجال العبادة قد أصبح في المسيح هو المجال الأسمى الذي يتلاقى فيه الله والإنسان، أي أن زمان العبادة تحت توصيات وتعليمات جسدية قد انتهى: «أشكر إلهي يسوع المسيح... فإن الله الذي أعبده بروحي في إنجيل ابنه شاهد لى كيف بلا انقطاع أذكركم.» (رو8:1-9)
«لآن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له» (بالروح والحق). 
‏«‏لأن» بادئة تجعل الأتي من الكلام يؤكد ويضمن ويسهل ما فات من الكلام. فالعبادة بالروح والحق، وإن بدت بالنسبة للانسان مطلباً أعلى من إمكانياته, إلا أن هذا أمر متيسر. لأن الله ‏يسعى من جهته طالباً وجاذباً مثل هؤلاء الذين يسعون للسجود له بهذه الشروط، فلأن الله روح فهو يطلب الساجدين بالروح, ولأنه هو الحق فهو يطلب الساجدين بالحق. فالله من جهته عامل مشجع وجاذب ومسهل لكل الساعين للعبادة والسجود بالروح والحق؛ لأن هذه هي مسرة طبيعته. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 مايو 2017)

*24:4- اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ. والَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا.​
‏المسيح يرتفع بمفهوم الله ليرتفع بمفهوم الإتصال به. فـ «الله روح» بمعنى أنه لا يدخل في كيانه أي شيء من قياسات العالم المنظور لا الزمان ولا المكان ولا المحدودية، وأهم تركيز هنا هو على المكان, لا أورشليم ولا جرزيم. وقد سبق وقلنا إن الله وضع في الإنسان عنصراً روحياً وهو الروح ليقيم كيانه كمخلوق روحي، ليتسنى له الاتصال بالله والوجود في حضرته دون النظر إلى الزمان أو المكان أو الشكل أو اللغة. لذلك فالعبادة والسجود لله لكي تكون منظورة من الله ولكي يراها ويسمعها ويستجيب لها، يلزم أن تكون من طبيعته بالروح والحق غير ملتزمة لا بزمان ولا بمكان لا بيهود ولا بسامريين. وهنا كلمة «ينبغي» تعني «يلزم إلزاماً» و«يتحتم تحتيماً»، أي لا يمكن أن تقبل عبادة وسجود إلا إذا ارتفعت لمستوى الروح والحق، بمعنى أن لا ترتبط قط لا بأمكنة ولا بأزمنة ولا بأجناس ما. 
‏وبنظرة سريعة إلى الخلف، نستطيع أن نحصل على محور التجديد في إنجيل يوحنا في الأمثلة السابقة. فالخمر الجيدة, في قانا، والهيكل الجديد, في أورشليم، والماء والروح والميلاد من فوق عند نيقوديموس, والتعميد بالروح القدس على ضوء المعمدان، والماء الحي والعبادة بالروح والحق للسامرية؛ هذه كلها عناصر الانتقال من الحياة حسب الجسد الى الحياة بحسب الروح, أي عناصر التجديد والخلقة الجديدة التي يرسخ المسيح مفاهيمها بالتدريج. كما أن هذه العناصر جيعها، الخمر والهيكل والميلاد الفوقاني والتعميد بالروح والسجود بالروح والحق، هي المقابل الروحي الحق والمطلق الذي لا تحده حدود بشرية أيا كانت تجاه اليهودية وكل العبادات الأخرى للانسان. هذه ‏هي صورة العهد الجديد للانسان عاد‏ة، التي صارت في محيط «تأتي ساعة وهي الآن» . 
‏والعجيب حقاً أن هنا هذه العناصر أو الرموز الحية: الخمر الجديد، الهيكل الجديد، الإنسان الجديد، العبادة بالروح والحق, تتركز في شخص المسيح نفسه: «أنا هو الذي يكلمك»! 
‏علينا الأن أن نجسد هذه المعاني المطلقة «بالروح» و«الحق» حتى نفهم كيف يكون السجود بالروح والحق على مستوى حياتنا اليومية وعبادتنا. فالسجود بحد ذاته هو«بالجسد شكلاً» فإذا بقي السجود بشكله الجسدي والعددي فقط فهو لا يُحسب أنه سجود بالروح. ولكن إذا انطلق الإنسان من داخل السجود الجسدي بروحه بإحساس الوجود في حضرة الله، يُحسب سجوداً بالروح. والسجود بالروح له مواصفات روحية تثبت حقيقته. فإن روح الإنسان في حضرة الله تكون خاشعة غاية الخشوع، منضبطة، غيرمشتتة, مطروحة أمام الله، مكشوفة بكل عيوبها وأخطائها, كما تكون الروح في حالة استقبال أكثر من كونها متكلمة وذات مطالب, شديدة التركيز والحساسية للاستماع لتعليمات الله وتوبيخ الروح، أو تقبل التشجيعات الخفية أو الرد على أمثلة روحية للبنيان. 
‏كذلك السجود بالروح لا يمنع أن يلتزم بالمواعيد والعدد وأصول السجود. ولكن إذا اكتفى الانسان بالإتقان الشكلي فلن ينتفع شيئاً, وذلك يظهر بوضوح حينما ينهي الإنسان سجوده وعبادته ويخرج كما دخل وذهنه مشغول بأموره الخاصة أو العامة. فعلامة السجود بالروح هي أن يخرج الانسان من حضرة الله مفعماً بمشاعر الرضى والراحة والفرح مهما كانت أموره محزنة. فالحزن والضيقة والألم والشكوى كل هذه يتحتم أن ننفضها عنا قبل الدخول في حضرة الله للسجود. حالة خروجنا من السجود يكشف هل كنا حقاً في حضرة الله, وهل حصل إتصال فعلي أم لا. السجود بالروح في حضرة الله ليس هو واجباً، بل ضرورة روحية كالأكل والشرب والدواء والعلاج تماما بالنسبة للجسد. إذا لم نمارس السجود بالروح ، فالروح تجف ويتعطل عملها، فتنقفل رؤية الإنسان ولا يحس بوجود الله، وقليلاً قليلاً ينكمش الإيمان ويفقد الإنسان حرارة الروح وتبدأ المثل العليا تهتز أمامه، ويزحف الشك على إيمانه، ويفقد الإحساس بصدق الإنجيل والله، ويشك في الحياة الآبدية، لأن أداة الإتصال بالله قد أصبحت عاطلة، أي الروح المرفوعة في الإنسان لهذا الأمر. 
‏يلزم أن يفهم الإنسان أن الله وضع فيه الروح كأداة إتصال بالله,  فإذا لم ‏تُستخدم تُنزع مواهبها من الإنسان، وروح الإنسان الأمينة والنشطة والملتصقة بالله على الدوام تصير مكان سكنى الروح القدس ومرافقته, فإذا أهمل الإنسان السجود بالروح، لا يعود يحظى بزيارة الروح القدس والنعمة. والخطية تترصده, فتتعتم الرؤيا: «روحك القدوس (يا رب) لا تنزعه مني» (مز11:51). فإن كان الله قد وضع الروح في الإنسان رغبة منه أن يتصل بواسطتها مع الإنسان, إذن أصبح السجود بالروح جزءاً لا يتجزأ من كيان الإنسان بالنسبة لحياته مع الله. لأنه كما أعطي الإنسان الشهية للأكل، كذلك أعطي الروح للعبادة والسجود والصلاة. فإذا كان الإنسان يعرض نفسه للموت إذا لم يأكل, هكذا فهو معرض للموت إذا لم يسجد بالروح. غير أن الموت الروحي لا يشعر به الجسد, والنفس المستهترة لا تعيره اهتماماً. ولكن في نهاية عمر الإنسان يستيقظ ضميره فيرى عظم الخسارة بل المصيبة التي اكتسبها لنفسه بإهمال الإتصال بالله الذي سيذهب ليتراءى أمامه. لذلك فالمرجو أن يختبر الإنسان نفسه بعد كل سجود هل كان بالروح أم لا, وهل اتصل بالله فعلاً أم لا. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 مايو 2017)

*25:4- قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ».​
‏هنا عنصران في صميم الواقع في هذا الحوار، يسيران جنباً إلى جنب. الأول أن السامرية بدأت تحس بقرب المسيح منها وبدأ الإشاع الروحي الشخصي يطغى على الحديث، وهذا أمر في غاية الأهمية، لأن الإنسان إذا ابتدأ ينفتح على الله قليلاً, فإن الله ينفتح عليه كثيراً. وهكذا تدخل السامرية، دون أن تدري، في المجال الروحي للمسيح, وهذا هو الذي جعلها تلقائياً تمتد بفكرها نحو النبي الموعود الذي سجلته توراتهم في سفر التثنية الذي وعد به موسى. 
‏أما العنصر الثاني فهو تسلسل الحديث، فقد انتهت السامرية إلى القول بأن اليهودي الواقف أمامها، وهو السيد، هو نبي. ولكن في تصريحه الأخير عن العبادة بالروح والحق التي ستكون لا في أورشليم ولا في جرزيم جعلها تنطلق في تفكيرها من نحوه, إنه يتكلم بأبعد من إمكانيات نبي، فالنبي الواقف أمامها لوكان يهودياً فهو حتماً سيزكي أورشليم فوق جرزيم، ولكنه لا يفعل ما يتحتم على النبي اليهودي أن يعمله، فمن يكون؟ وقفت السامرية أمام المسيح حائرة. أيمكن أن يكون هذا هو المسيا الذي طالما سمعوا عنه وانتظروه؟ لم تستطع أن تقطع بالأمر، لأن الرؤيا غير كافية أمامها. وهذا أمر في غاية الأهمية أيضاً، لأن أي شك من نحو الله يجعل صورته تهتز فوراً. لهذا اتحذت على الفور مبادرة من شأنها أن تكشف الحقيقة وتقطع بالأمر، فألقت بسؤالها أمامه، وهو ليس سؤالاً بل تساؤل، والرد عليه كفيل إما بأن يقطع الشك باليقين إن قال نعم، وإلآ فعليها أن تنطوي مرة أخرى على نفسها بانتظار المسيا, هذا الذي يستطيع وحد, أن يعرفها بالحقيقة وبكل شيء. والله دائمأ يرحب جداً أن يدخل أي اختبار. وقصة جدعون أحد قضاة بني إسرائيل يتضح فيها هذا المبدأ . ففي أول مقابلة مع ملاك الله الذي أمره أن يخرج ويحارب الأعداء، قدم جدعون أول اختبار لصحة شخصيته وصحة كلامه وهو أن يبقى في مكانه في بيدر الحقل حتى يعود إليه بجدي يذبحه له ذبيحة تكريم، فوافق. وثاني اختبار قدمه لصحة وعد الرب أن يكون الرب معهم في الحرب أن قدم اختباره الثاني بصورة جزة صوف وضعها في الظل بالليل، وفي أول يوم اشترط على الرب أن يملأ الطل, أي الندى, الجزة ولا يمس الأرض حولها، فوافق الرب وصنع ما طلبه جدعون. وفي ثاني يوم غير الإختبار أن ينزل الطل حول الجزة ولا يمس الجزة نفسها، وكان أن فعل الرب ما طلب. فتأكد جدعون وحارب وغلب. وكان الرب عند حسن ظن جدعون! 
«أنا أعلم أن مسيا, الذي يقال له المسيح,  يأتي . فمتى جاء ذاك يخبرنا بكل شيء»:  يقول «شناكنبرج» في بحثه عن عقيدة السامريين فيما يختص بالمسيا هكذا: 
[انتظار العهد الماسياني عند السامريين, كما تقول به هذه المرأة, يأتي مطابقاً لما نقرأه من المصادر المحفوظة عن السامريين. فالمسيا كان اسمه عندهم «تا . إب»، ومعناها قريب من اللغة العربية أي «الأيب» بمعنى الأتي أو الراجع وذلك بحسب التوراة (تث18:18). فهو محسوب عندهم أنه النبي الذي سيظهر في آخر الأيام خليفة لموسى النبي. ولأهمية هذا النص من التوراة عند السامريين فقد جعلهم على رجاء مستمر. ومما جعله أمراً هاماً جداً عندهم أن في توراتهم تسجل هذا الوعد بعد العشر وصايا. وهذا المعنى «تا . إب» في مفهومهم هو قائد سياسي, فهو سيعيد مملكة إسرائيل (السامرة) مثل مسيا اليهود على مستوى مملكة داو . غير أنه بسبب اتصاله بموسى ، فقد تحتم أن يكون من سبط لاوي. إذن، فكونه هو كاهناً فهو سيعيد لهم العبادة الحقة, أما دوره كنبي مستعلن للحقائق وكمعلم فهو أمر منتطر ومترقب بحسب مفهوم النبوة (تث18:18). 
‏وفي كتابهم المسمى (ممار مركا), وهو من القرن الثالث الميلادي, في الفصل الرابع والمقطع 12 يقول: إنه سيعلن الحق! ويوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي المعامر للقديس يوحنا يسجل ويؤكد في تاريخه أن السامريين لهم رجاء بمجيء المسيا. ويحقق العلماء في صحة مجيء كلمة «مسيا» بدون «أل» التعريف في قول السامرية... ليكون مطابقاً لأسم المسيا عندهم وهو بدون «ال» التعريف. وعندما قالت السامرية: «الذي يقال له المسيح» فهي تترجم اسمه عندهم باسمه عند اليهود.] 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 مايو 2017)

*26:4- قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ».​
توقع المرأة لهذه الحقيقة، هو الذي دفع المسيح لإعلانها. لم يكن المسيح قادراً، بعد، أن يحجز عنها هذه الحقيقة حينما بلغتها وتوقفت عند حدودها عاجزة تطلب وتمد يدها لكي يدخلها إلى النور أو يدخل النور إليها. لقد أدركت تماماً أن وراء هذا الإنسان شيئاً  أعظم من نبي ولكنها تعثرت في أمرين: الأول أنه يهودي، والثاني هذا الجسد المُتعب العطشان. إن عثرة التجسد تقفر الحاجز الأخير للايمان الذي إذا تخطاه الإنسان بلغ إلى رؤية الله. والله وضع هذا الحجاب الحاجز بينه وبين الإنسان لاختبار هذا الإيمان، فهو الحاجز، وهو نفسه الطريق الموصل إلى السماء إلى قدس الأقداس: «طريقاً كرسه لنا حديثاً حياً بالحجاب أي جسده.» (عب20:10) 
‏يلاحظ في الترجمة العربية  أنها أخفت «أنا هو» دون معرفة. فهنا يقع هذا الإصطلاح كاسم شخص «يهوه» كما تنطقه جميع أسفار العهد القديم. فالمسيح يبرز شخصيتته ليس كالمسيا الذي تنتظره هي أو اليهود عموماً, كمن يرد الملك أو يعلم التوراة عن صحة أو يبني هياكل ويصحح عبادات، بل هو «يهوه» الذي يصنع كل شيء جديداً. نطقه المسيح وهو مغطى بالسرية التي لا يفكها إلا من يبحث عنه!! 
‏هذه هي المرة الاولى والوحيدة التي يعلن فيها المسيح عن شخصيته المسيانية قبل المحاكمة، يقابلها في إنجيل مرقس فقط موقفث مماثل: «لأن من سقاكم كأس ماء باسي لأنكم للمسيح فالحق أقول لكم إنه لا يضيع أجره.» (مر41:9) 
‏وعلى القارىء أن يلاحظ أسلوب المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا في الإعلان عن نفسه، فمع نيقوديموس ابتدأ من «الريح التي تهب حيث تشاء» مع صورة سرية للماء لقيام أولاد الله مولودين جدداً من فوق؛ ومع السامرية ابتدأ من الماء الذي «من يشربه لا يعطش أبدأ» الصورة السرية للمياه التي ولد منها النفوس الجدد أيضاً. 
‏أما نيقوديموس فتعثر, شأنه شأن معلم الحرف في العهد القديم: «لأن الأجنة دنت إلى المولد ولا قوة على الولادة» (إش3:37‏)؛ وأما السامرية فطلبت بشغف وشربت بنهم، ورأت المسيا, وتتلمذت وصارت طليعة الأمم. 
‏لقد سقط عن السامرية ثوبها المنجس بقذر الخطية، حينها انفتحت عينها ملياً ورأت المسيح أمامها مستعلناً. فقد ولت منها في الحال شياطين الظلمة، ولفها نور المسيح. إذ لما يسقط عن النفس ثوبها المنجس, تتولى الملائكة إلباسها ثياب النور, وهي الثياب المزخرفة عند زكريا النبي: «وكان يهوشع لابساً ثياباً قذرة وواقفاً قدام الملاك فأجاب وكلم الواقفين قدامه قائلاً: انزعوا عنه الثياب القذرة. وقال انظر قد أذهبت عنك إثمك والبستك ثياباً مزخرفة ... وملاك الرب واقف» (زك3:3-5‏). نعم لقد لبست الأمم فرحتها يوم لبست السامرية ثيابها المزخرفة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مايو 2017)

*ب- حديث الرب مع التلاميذ. (27:4-38‏)​
‏وتستمر فيه المقابلة بين القديم والجديد على النحو التالي: 
القديم: «يا معلم كل». 
‏الجديد: «لي طعام لآكل لستم تعرفونه أنتم. طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله». 
‏القديم: الأنبياء الذين زرعوا بالدموع. 
الجديد: التلاميذ يحصدون ما لم يتعبوا فيه. 

27:4- وَعِنْدَ ذَلِكَ جَاءَ تلاَمِيذُهُ وَكَانُوا يَتَعَجَّبُونَ أَنَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ: مَاذَا تَطْلُبُ أَوْ لِمَاذَا تَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَهَا.​
+ إحدى بركات الخدمة اليومية في المجامع: (أشكرك أنت الرب الذي لم تخلقني امرأة). 
+ إنذار الحكماء اليهود: (الرجل لا يتكلم مع امرأة في مكان عام حتى ولو كانت زوجته). 
+ قول للربانيين اليهود: ‏(إنه خير لكلمات التوراة أن تُحرق من أن تُلقى على مسامع امرأة.) 
+ سأل جليلي امرأة يهودية في الطريق أين الطريق إلى لدة؟ ‏أجابت أيها الجليلي الأحمق ألم تسمع أنه ليس للرجل أن يتكلم مع امرأة في الطريق وأنت تسأل الطريق إلى لدة؟. (رابي يوسا) 
+ أي رجل يعطي ابنته أي معرفة عن التوراة يكون هذا بمثابة أنه يعلمها الدعارة ؟؟؟ (رابى إلعزرا). 
+ بولس الرسول: (ليس ذكر وأنثى لأنكم جيعاً واحداً في المسيح) (غل28:3). 

‏عند هذا الحد من الحوار الذي انتهى باستعلان المسيح لذاته، وصل التلاميذ، ومن بعيد رأوا المعلم والسامرية فتعجبوا متحشمين أن يتكلموا، لأن من عادة حكماء اليهود والرابيين والمعلمين عموماً أن لا يتحادثوا مع امرأة في الطريق مهما كان الأمر. 
‏ولكن هذا التعجب بحد ذاته يكشف أن التلاميذ كانوا لا يزالون بعيدين جداً عن فكر المسيح والمسيحية. وهذا يوضح مدى التغير الهائل الذي حدث للمجتمع اليهودي بالنسبة للمرأة بالذات, لما أمن بالمسيح واعتمد لوصاياه وقبل استعلان الحق الإلهي، الذي أضاء ذهن الإنسان وحياته. 
‏ويقول العالم «ليون موريس» في كتابه لشرح إنجيل يوحنا في هذا الموضع إنه حتى إلى الأن حينها يُلقى السؤال في المجتمع اليهودي عن وضع المرأة يُقال لهم: (إذا كنا الآن نحس أن المرأة قد حازت على أفضل التغيير في وضعها، فهذا في المجتمع المسيحي وليس بحسب الرؤية اليهودية القديمة. 
«ولكن لم يقل أحد ماذا تطلب أو لماذا تتكلم معها»: ‏هذان السؤالان اللذان لم يخرجا إلى حيز الوجود, يوضحان العلاقة القائمة بين المعلم والتلاميذ كيف كانت تقوم على أساس الإحترام الشديد والوقار والخشية. وهذا فعلاً أحد الأداب اليهودية التي ورثتها المسيحية وظهرت في الحياة الرهبانية القائمة دائماً على المعلم والتلميذ، ولكن للأسف لم تدم، فعصرنا الذي نعيشه الأن انقلبت فيه المُثل والأوضاع, وضاع الميراث والتراث بل ضاع منهج الحياة والحياء. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مايو 2017)

*28:4- فَتَرَكَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ جَرَّتَهَا وَمَضَتْ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَقَالَتْ لِلنَّاسِ:.​
استجابة المرأة هذه المرة ليس بالقول بل بالعمل. لم تقل: ماذا ستعمل وإلى أين تذهب، ولكنها تركت جرتها تأكيداً أنها لا بد حاضرة وأنها ستأتي أمراً هاماً! 
‏عادت المرأة إلى أهل مدينتها في غير ثوبها المنجس بالقذر الذي به عرفوها ، ولكن بثوبها الجديد الزركشى بالنور صُنع يد النعمة وتطريز ملائكة، وافتهم وبشرى الخلاص على فمها. 
‏إنه أمر لا يستطيع العقل أن يلاحقه، كيف أن هذه السنين كلها التي عاشتها هذه النفس في وحل الخطية تغتسل في ساعة وأقل؟ لك يا عزيزي القارىء أن تحكم في نور هذه «التوبة العاجلة جداً» مدى تفاهة الخطية بطولها وعرضها وعمقها وخطوطها التي ترسخت في الشعور واللاشعور وقيدت الغرائز واستعبدت الأعضاء وكل الجسد!! 
‏كيف انحلت وبادت هذه كلها في مواجهة النور وفعل النعمة!! انظر إل جبروت الوقوف في حضرة الرب وماذا يصنع الحوار الصريح مع القادر على كل شيء! انظر الآن وتمعن في معنى التجديد، ومعنى الميلاد من فوق، ومعنى التحول من القديم إلى الجديد، ليس غادات وغرائز وحب, بل قيم وتقاليد وقيود من حديد! تفكر الأن كيف يُخلق الإنسان من جديد من فوق، كيف يغتسل بل يتقدس بل يلبس النور كثوب. 
‏وما أخفق معلم الناموس في فهمه، مارسته السامرية في أعلى صوره. ألا ترى معي هنا لماذا بكل صدق وحق أخذ الله الملكوت من اليهود وسلمه للأمم؟ وكيف كانت السامرية باكورة ثماره؟ 
‏ذهبت السامرية إلى البئر بالجرة على رأسها والدموع على خديها تبكي حظها ولا من يعزي، فالشماتة خلفها!! وعادت إل المدينة والفرحة تملأ قلبها، إكليل القداسة فوة رأسها وإنجيل البشارة على قدميها: «ومفديو الرب يرجعون ويأتون إلى صهيون (العليا) بترنم وفرح أبدي على رؤوسهم. ابتهاج وفرح يدركانهم، ويهرب الحزن والتنهد.» (إش10:35). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مايو 2017)

29:4- «هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟».​
لم تدع زوجها بل دعت الناس، كل الناس! ‏تركت جرتها، نسيت صنعتها, لم تعد تذكر بيتها ولا ماضيها، أهملت الجسد! 
‏المسيح وحده ملأ فكرها، ملأ قلبها. دخلت مياهه أعماقها ففاضت أنهار ماء حي. لا بد أن يصير للناس كل ما صار لي. . 
‏هلموا هلموا: «أيها العطاش جيعاً هلموا إلى المياه والذي ليس له فضة تعالوا... اسمعوا فتحيا أنفسكم.» (إش1:55-3). 
«إنساناً قال لى كل ما فعلت»: ‏إن البالغة التي تتكلم بها هي صادقة: «كل ما فعلت» مع أن المسيح راجعها في أمر الخمسة والموجود معها الأن! ولكن المسيح فتح وعيها فاسترجعت كل ما فعلت وكأنها قالته، كأنها اعترفت به واحدة فواحدة. هكذا يستيقظ وعي الإنسان عندها يتوب. وبعدها تُمحى ذكرياته وتتلاشى سيئاته وتُترك له زلاته ولا يعود يذكر هو ولا يذكر له الناس ولا الله شيئاً واحداً مما فعل... 
‏ولكن واحسرتاه على الذي كتم خطاياه وختم على خزيه وعار صباه, فهذه كلها تعود وتستيقظ معه في حضرة الديان, بعضها يجري أمامه، وبعضها يجري خلفه، وكأنه واقف وسط أعدائه. 
«ألعل هذا هو المسيح»: ‏إنها تعلم تمام العلم اليقين أنه مسيا بلا نزاع، هو قال لها: «أنا هو». لقد دخلت الكلمة أعماقها، لقد صار المسيح مصوراً في قلبها وضميرها، لقد غطى كل صورة عداه، ومسح كل وجه سواه. لقد صار المسيح عريس حياتها الذي استعاد بتوليتها وأنعش أمل الحياة والوجود والخلود في أعماق أعماقها... ولكنها لم ترد أن تسبق حكم المدينة عليه لئلا يناقضوها فيما قالت وفيما اعتقدت. تركت لهم الحكم, ولكن دفعتهم للمجيء لينالوا ويحكموا بأنفسهم ما حكمت ويعتقدوا ما اعتقدت، وقد كان!!!


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 مايو 2017)

*30:4- فَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَأَتَوْا إِلَيْهِ.​
الكل يجري ويتراكض... إشعياء يراهم وينذهل من رؤياهم: «ها أمة لا تعرفها تدعوها، وأمة لم تعرفك تركض إليك... لأنه قد مجدك!» (إش5:55) 
لقد سمعوا نداءها واستجابوا لحرارة دعوتها وصدق مشاعرها. لقد وثقوا مم صدق قولها، فأين هذه من صاحبة السيرة الاولى التي كان يحتقرها كل ناظر ولا يأبه بقولها أحد! التي كانت تمشى تتلصص الطرق التي فرغت من عابريها وتختار الأوقات التي لا يسير فيها أحد لتسير وحدها منطوية على خزيها!*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 مايو 2017)

*31:4- وَفِي أَثْنَاءِ ذَلِكَ سَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ كُلْ».
32:4- فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا لِي طَعَامٌ لِآكُلَ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ أَنْتُمْ».
33:4- فَقَالَ التّلاَمِيذُ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «أَلَعَلَّ أَحَداً أَتَاهُ بِشَيْءٍ لِيَأْكُلَ؟»​
‏كان المعلم عطشاناً لماء السامرية ولكن ليس جوعاناً لطعام التلاميذ. 
‏كان عطشه للماء يخفي وراءه عطشا لخلاص السامرية والسامريين, والجوع إلى طعام المشيئة الآبوية أخفى هنا جوع الجسد, ليس عن تعال فهو ابن الإنسان، ولكن عن أفضلية. 
‏والتلاميذ هنا عادوا فأخذوا دور السامرية، هو قال لها عن الماء الحي الذي من يشربه لا يعطش أبداً، وهي ظنته ماء لراحة الجسد؛ وهو هنا يقول عن طعام يأكله بالحب الإلهي لتكميل مسرة الآب وهم ظنوه طعامأ أكله خلسة من يد عابر سبيل!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 مايو 2017)

*34:4- قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ.​
المسيح تجتاحه الرغبة الإلهية لخلاص الناس بعنف يغطي كل أعواز الجسد! هنا يستعلن سر الحركة الإلهية في نفس وجسد المسيح كيف تحل محل كل رغبات وشهوات وحاجة الجسد والنفس معاً! 
‏إن الأصوام العالية القدر والقدرة التي مارسها الرب سواء في الأربعين على الجبل وحده أو غيرها هي لرفع الجسد والنفس البشرية لتتصادق مع الرغبات الإلهية المقدسة التي للاهوته!! هنا حالة مصغرة من هذه الحالات التي كانت تعلن عن وجودها إزاء المهمات الكبرى! هنا مطالب اللاهوت تغطي على مطالب الجسد، وتدعو الجسد للتآلف معها ليشبع من المشيئة المقدسة ويقنع بمجد الرسالة! هنا الجسد يتجيب بكل حرارته وقوته فتلتهمه نار الجذوة الإلهية فلا يبقى فيه إلا إرادة موحدة لتكميل الرسالة حتى كمالها. وكأن المسيح يريد أن يقول لهم جئت لأعطي نفسي طعاماً لحياة الناس فوق أن أكل طعام الناس لأحيا. حياتي ليست من طعام الجسد بل من حياة الآب: «كما أرسلني الآب الحي وأنا حي بالآب, فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي.» (يو57:6‏) 
لا ننسى أبداً أن جسد المسيح تعين أصلاً وأساساً ليكون ذبيحة وليس لمجاراة أعوازه!! والذبيحة بدأت يوم أن خرج إلى العالم ينادي بالخلاص، الخلاص المعقود لواؤه على ذبيحة الجسد!! الذبيحة لم تبدأ وتنتهي عند الصليب، بل تراءى المسيح في إنجيله مذبوحأ بالنية من اليهود كل يوم!! أما هو فلم يشفق على الجسد، بل بسرور كان يقدمه للآب كل يوم في الأتعاب والإضطهادات والجوع والعطش ذبيحة مسرة!! «لذلك عند دخوله إلى العالم يقول ذبيحة وقرباناً لم ترد ولكن هيأت لي جسداً. بمحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم تٌسر. ثم قلت هأنذا أجيء, في درج الكتاب مكتوب عني، لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله .» (عب5:10-7) 
‏إن العمل الحاسم الحازم الذي أخذه الرب في نفسه وعلى نفسه أنه قدس المشيئة كلية لعمل الفداء!! «لأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي» (يو19:17‏)! لقد أفرغ المسيح كل عافية الجسد حتى آخر قطرة إلى أن قالها وهومرتاح «قد أُكمل» (يو30:19). ليس أنه كان يسعى متسرعا أن يشرب الكأس، بل بتمهل فائق الوصف والقدرة، وبتغييرات جذرية في تنوع الخدمة وتغيير الإتجاه في السير وتغيير الأماكن للخدمة وللتوقف عن العمل، ثم الإستئناف. كان يتحاشى الصدام المبكر مح القاتلين، حتى إلى درجة استخدام القدرة الفائقة في إخفاء وجوده, حتى يكمل كل العمل الذي كان يستلمه من الآب يومأ بيوم... لقد قالها أيضأ وهو مرتاح: «أنا مجدتك على الأرض. العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته» (يو4:17‏)!!! ولكن أي تكميل؟ تكميل الآلام بالآلام: «لأنه لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل وبه الكل, وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد, إلى أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام.» (عب10:2) 
‏نعم، وقد صار هذا التكميل المتقن لحساب كل البشرية ويزيد: «وإذ كمل صار لجميح الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص أبدي.» (عب9:5) 
‏فإذا كان تصميم المسيح الحاسم شديداً لهذا الحد في تكميل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسله وتتميم عمله، لذلك كان همه الطاغي أن ينقذ الخطة المرسومة بكل اعتناء، حتى صارت إرادة المسيح ومشيئته مبتلعة تماماً في مشيئة الآب من نحو العمل الموضوع أمامه. لذلك لا نتعجب أن يسقط في الطريق كل اهتمامات الجسد ومشيئات الناس والأهل: «فأجاب وقال (للقائل له): من هي أمي ومن هم إخوتي. ثم مد يده نحو تلاميذه وقال ها أمي وإخوتي. لأن من يصنع مشيئة أبي الذي في السموات هو أخي وأختي وأمي.» (مت48:12-50‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 مايو 2017)

*35:4- أَمَا تَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ يَكُونُ أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْهُرٍ ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْحَصَادُ؟ هَا أَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: ارْفَعُوا أَعْيُنَكُمْ وَانْظُرُوا الْحُقُولَ إِنَّهَا قَدِ ابْيَضَّتْ لِلْحَصَادِ.​
‏كان تقاطر أهل السامرة في جموع متلاحة لابسين ثيابهم التقليدية البيضاء كأنهم حقل قمح نضج للحصاد، فللحال اتحذه المسيح «كمثل» لعمل الملكوت المتسع بالنسبة للآزمنة القادمة بعد «العمل وتكميل الخلاص بالألأم»، الذي هو بحسب تشبيه المسيح سقوط حبة الحنطة في الأرض لتموت ثم تخرج من جديد حقلاً من القمح للحصاد. 
‏في هذه القصة, قصة السامرية, تستطيع الأذن الحساسة أن تتبين أنها موقعة على أنغام الصلبوت. 
+ درجة درجة تبتدىء النغمة رافعة بمنظر المسيح «متعب من السفر»؛ وكأنه سفر خدمة المجهد الطويل الذي انتهى بالضرب والجلد ودفر إكليل الشوك . 
+ وهنا تبتدىء النغمة تعلو قليلاً حينما تقول القمة حرفياً أنها «كانت نحو الساعة ‏السادسة»!! بلغة ساعة الصليب تماماً.أ 
+ ثم تزداد النغمة صراخاً حينما يقول المسيح: «أعطيني لأشر»؛ «أنا عطشان» بلغة الصليب تماماً. 
+ ثم النغمة تزداد لتصير صراخاً مدوياً حينما يقول المسيح «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله»؛ يقابلها على نفس السلم «قد اكمل». 
+ ثم تهبط النغمة حزينة ممزوجة برجاء حي حينما يقول المسيح: «الماء الذي أنا أعطيه»؛ لترد عليها أنغام الصليب «وخرج منه دم وماء». 
+ ثم عود على ذي بدء: «لأن تلاميذه كانوا قد مضواء» (وتركوه وحده)... لتتقابل في انسجام مع نغمة «تأتي ساعة وقد أتت الأن تتفرقون فيها كل واحد إلى خاصته وتتركونني وحدي» (يو32:16) 
+ ثم عودة أكثر إلى خلف لنسمع: «انظروا الحقول ( القمح) قد ابيضت للحصاد...»؛ واسمع نغمة «إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة في الأرض وتمت فهي تبقى وحدها. ولكن إن ماتت تأتي بثمر كثير.» (يو24:12) 
+ ثم اسمع نغمة القوة عندما انتهى الرب مع السامرية إلى ما انتهى إليه,  حينما قالت عن الميا فقال لها: «أنا هو الذي اأكلمك»؛ وعلى جانب الصليب وبنفس القوة, وحينما تساءل بيلاطس: «أفأنت إذاً ملك», أجاب يسوع: «أنت تقول إني ملك لهذا قد وُلدت أنا». 
+ ثم اسمع كودة الختام العالية جداً والسريعة جداً بصوت أهل السامرة يعلنون بلا تحفظ: «هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلص العالم»؛ واسمع النغمة المقابلة بنفس الرتم من قائد حرس المائة: «حقاً كان هذا الإنسان ابن الله». 
‏ليس من اللازم أن هذا التوافق كان في ذهن القديس يوحنا، ولكن الروح لا يخطأ حينما يؤلف بين أقوال وأقوال قارناً الروحيات بالروحيات. 
‏ولكن نستشف من هذه المقابلة أن قصة السامرية هي لقطة من منظر الصلبوت، معها في الحال جانب من بدء الخدمة وافتتاح الإرساليات. فالمسيح يتكلم عن الحصاد. والحصاد في إنجيل المسيح له موعدان محددان لا ثالث لهما: الحصاد الآول حصاد المؤمنين بالكرازة، وهذا بدأ بعد القيامة ولن ينتهي إلا يوم القيامة، حيث الحصاد الثاني للدينونة!! 
‏ الأول: «الحصاد كثير ولكن الفعلة قليلون، فاطلبوا من رب الحصاد أن يرسل فعلة إلى حصاده.» (مت37:9-38‏) 
‏أما الثاني: «وخرج ملاك آخر من الهيكل يصرخ بصوت عظيم إلى الجالس على السحابة: أرسل منجلك واحصد، لأنه قد جاءت الساعة للحصاد، إذ قد يبس حصيد الأرض! فألقى الجالى على السحابة منجله على الأرض فحصدت الأرض.» (رؤ15:14-16)
‏وأصل قصة الأربعة أشهر والحصاد والحقول المبيضة التي حيرت جميع الشراح هي حسب ظننا كالآتي: 
‏كان التلاميذ يتكلمون مع بعضهم وأمامهم حقول القمح مخضرة على سفوح جبل جرزيم, أخصب بقاع إسرائيل، والزرع له في الأرض شهران وكانوا يتناجون أن بعد أربعة أشهر يكون الحصاد. لأن القمح يستمر في الأرض ستة شهور كاملة حتى يحصد: من منتصف أكتوبر إلى منتصف أبريل. علماً بأن منتصف أبريل أي وقت الحصاد المبكر هو هو زمن الصليب بالضبط. لذلك هنا كلمة «أربعة أشهر» من فم المسيح و«ثم يأتي الحصاد» إشارة واضحة جداً لتكميل عملا رسميأ على الصليب: «قد أكمل»!! 
‏وهنا الربط واضح بين قول المسيح: «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله» وبين الأربعة أشهر والحصاد في حديث المسيح الذي جاء بعده مباشرة!! هنا ليس تداعى الألفاظ ولا هو تداعي الأفكار، بل الحبك في إنجيل يوحنا. 
‏بقية المعنى يتمشى معنا هكذا: أنتم تقولون أن بعد أربعة أشهر يكون الحصاد، وأنا أقول لكم ها هو الحصاد أمامكم والحقول أمامكم ابيضت للحصاد، فالسامريون كانوا يتقاطرون بثيابهم البيضاء مسرعين نحو المسيح بقيادة من أمنت وكانت أول الكارزين: «ارفعي عينيك حواليك وانظري. كلهم قد اجتمعوا أتوا إليك. حي أنا يقول الرب أنك تلبسين كلهم كحلي، وتتمنطقين بهم كعروس.» (إش18:49) 
‏هذا في الحقيقة منظر مبكر جداً جداً عن ميعاده، لأننا لسنا في زمان الحصاد لنفوس المؤمنين  بالمسيح الذين يتقاطرون إليه بهذه اللهفة!! ولكن هذا ما حدث بسبب شدة التأثير الذي حدث للسامرية بسبب استعلان المسيح لنفسه استعلاناً كاملاً بقوة لاهوته: «أنا هو»، الذي لم يحدث ‏قط وكأنه استعلان ما بعد القيامة. فكانت كرازة المسيح للسامرية على مستوى استعلان كامل لمسيح القيامة والخلاص والحياة الأبدية. وكان تأثير السامرية على السامريين من نفس النوع, لأن ‏أمامهم امرأة خاطئة تحولت إلى قديسة، فكان هذا كفيلاً بصدق استعلان المسيح فيها!! فكان هذا الحقل البشري القادم لقبول الإيمان نموذجاً مبدعاً وكاملاً للحصاد القادم!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 مايو 2017)

*36:4- وَالْحَاصِدُ يَأْخُذُ أُجْرَةً وَيَجْمَعُ ثَمَراً لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ لِكَيْ يَفْرَحَ الزَّارِعُ وَالْحَاصِدُ مَعاً.
37:4- لأَنَّهُ فِي هَذَا يَصْدُقُ الْقَوْلُ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً يَزْرَعُ وَآخَرَ يَحْصُدُ.​
‏لاحظ أن الحاصد هنا لم يتعب، إنه يتلقى نفوساً آمنت جاهزة للحياة الأبدية. ولكن عجيب هو الرب، فقد جعل للحاصد أجرة لأنه يجمع مع المسيح وللميسح حصيداً لن يتبدد. وفي الحقيقة إن الكلام هنا عميق وسري للغاية، يلزمنا أن نستبق الكلام لنقرأ في الأصحاح السادس عن «عمل الله»: «هذا هو عمل الله أن تؤمنوا بالذي هو أرسله» (يو29:6). وبعد، يظهر من الكلام بغاية الوضوح أن «عمل الله» هو بمثابة الأكل من المن الحقيقي الخبز الذي أرسله الله!!! «أنا هو خبز الحياة» _ «من يأكلني يحيا بي»! 
‏ثم لو رجعنا قليلاً في نفس الموضوع نجد المسيح يقول: «اعملوا لا للطعام البائد (الخبز اليومي) بل للطعام الباقي (الخبز الحي) للحياة الآبدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الإنسان, لأن هذا الله الآب قد ختمه» (يو27:6‏). «ختمه» هنا تعود ليس على الطعام، لأن هذا الفعل جاء واقعاً على شخص مذكر في اللغة, وهو المسيح, وليس على الطعام (المؤنث في اللغة اليونانية). فالطعام الباقي للحياة الآبدية الذي الأب ختمه هو المسيح، والعمل نفسه لحساب المسيح! «اعملوا للطعام». فهنا «الحاصد ثمر الحياة الأبدية» هو «عامل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية»!! بمعنى أن الخادم أو المرسل طعامه هو الآخر أن يعمل للحياة الأبدية، يأكل المسيح ويطعم الناس من أطايبه!! هذه هي أجرة المرسل والكارز والخادم للكلمة أياً كان!! 
«لكي يفرح الزارع والحاصد معاً. لأنه في هذا يصدق القول أن واحد يزرع وآخر يحصد»: 
‏واضح أن المسيح يقصد هنا كل الذين تعبوا في كلمة الله منذ أن جاءت كلمة الله وكان لها من يحملها ويتكلم بها ويزرعها في قلوب الناس على كل الأجيال السالفة. لأننا نسمع عن مثل هؤلاء الذين خلصوا نفوساً منذ القديم سمعاً مبهراً: «والفاهون يضيئون كضياء الجلد والذين ردوا كثيرين إلى البر كالكواكب إلى أبد الدهور» (دا3:12‏). هؤلاء هم الذين زرعوا الكلمة في قلوب سامعيهم ومضوا. ليس أنهم أشخاص الماضي الذي يُنسى، ولا هم تعبوا وانتهى تعبهم إلى نسيان، حاشا لرب الحصاد ديان الأرض كلها أن لا يصنع عدلاً؛ فهؤلاء يعيدون الآن عيد الأبدية في عرس فرح الخروف، هاتفين بالمجد إلى أبد الآبدين مع ربوات هم محفل ملائكة! هناك يتلاقى الزارع والحاصد معأ وعلى «رؤوسهم فرح أبدي». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 مايو 2017)

*38:4- أَنَا أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ لِتَحْصُدُوا مَا لَمْ تَتْعَبُوا فِيهِ. آخَرُونَ تَعِبُوا وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ دَخَلْتُمْ عَلَى تَعَبِهِمْ».​
‏لكي يستقيم الشرح يلزم أن نفهم ما هو تعب الزارع وما هو تعب الحاصد. كذلك ما هو فرح هذا وما هو فرح ذاك. أما تعب الزارع فليس من الجهد المبذول والتعب المضني وسفك الدم، لأن هذا اشترك فيه الأنبياء تماماً على مستوى الرسل: «وآخرون عُذبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة أفضل. وأخرون تجربوا في ُهزء وجلد، ثم في قيود أيضأ وحبس. رُجموا نُشروا جُربوا ماتوا قتلاً بالسيف، طافوا في جلود غنم وجلود معزى, معتازين مكروبين مُذلين، وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقاً لهم. تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوة الأرض. فهؤلاء كلهم، مشهودا لهم بالإيمان، لم ينالوا الموعد إذ سبق الله فنظر لنا شيئاُ أفضل لكي لا يُكملوا بدوننا» (عب35:11-40). أما عينة ألام وتعب وعذاب وقتل واستشهاد الحاصدين فهو بكل تأكيد مماثل بالحرف الواحد! 
‏إذن، ففرق التعب الوحيد أن هؤلاء الآباء والأنبياء القديسين القدامى جاهدوا دون رؤية «من بعيد نظروها»!! (عب13:11‏). لم يذوقوا الخلاص, ولا عرفوا الحب الفادي, ولا سمعوا صوت العريس، ولا فرحوا بالرب في ملء استعلان مجده، ولا تشددوا هكذا بالروح القدس المعزي؛ فكان تعبهم مريرا ومرارتهم بلا حلاوة. أما الرسل ومن هم بعدهم من المرسليين والكارزين فلا يُحسب تعبهم الجسدي قط بجوار الفرح والعزاء والقوة والمجد الذي كانوا يعيشونه. إن أعظم من تعب وتألم فيهم كان بولس الرسول، وكان أبهج شيء عنده أن يكمل نقائص شدائد المسيح في جسده. اسمعه في آخر قول له: «جاهدت الجهاد الحسن... وأخيراً قد وُضح لي إكليل البر» (2تي7:4-8‏). لذلك كان المسيح نفسه يغبطهم: «والتفت إلى تلاميذه على انفراد وقال: طوبى للعيون التي تنظر ما تنظرونه لأني أقول لكم إن أنبياء كثيرين وملوكاً أرادوا أن ينظروا ما أنتم تنظرون ولم ينظروا وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا» (لو23:10-24). واضح، إذن, أن تعب التلاميذ والمرسلين عمومأ عادله بهجة الخلاص وفرح الروح وزمالة المجد مع المسيح، فما عاد يُحسب تعباً بل فرحاً: «الآن أفرح في آلامي لأجلكم» (كو24:1)، «ودعوا الرسل وجلدوهم وأوصوهم أن لا يتكلموا باسم يسوع ثم أطلقوهم. وأما هم فذهبوا فرحين من أمام المجمع لأنهم حسبوا مستأهلين أن يهانوا من أجل اسمه» (أع40:5-41). إذن، صح قول المسيح أن آخرين تعبوا وأنتم قد دخلتم على تعبهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 مايو 2017)

*38:4- أَنَا أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ لِتَحْصُدُوا مَا لَمْ تَتْعَبُوا فِيهِ. آخَرُونَ تَعِبُوا وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ دَخَلْتُمْ عَلَى تَعَبِهِمْ».​
‏لكي يستقيم الشرح يلزم أن نفهم ما هو تعب الزارع وما هو تعب الحاصد. كذلك ما هو فرح هذا وما هو فرح ذاك. أما تعب الزارع فليس من الجهد المبذول والتعب المضني وسفك الدم، لأن هذا اشترك فيه الأنبياء تماماً على مستوى الرسل: «وآخرون عُذبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة أفضل. وأخرون تجربوا في ُهزء وجلد، ثم في قيود أيضأ وحبس. رُجموا نُشروا جُربوا ماتوا قتلاً بالسيف، طافوا في جلود غنم وجلود معزى, معتازين مكروبين مُذلين، وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقاً لهم. تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوة الأرض. فهؤلاء كلهم، مشهودا لهم بالإيمان، لم ينالوا الموعد إذ سبق الله فنظر لنا شيئاُ أفضل لكي لا يُكملوا بدوننا» (عب35:11-40). أما عينة ألام وتعب وعذاب وقتل واستشهاد الحاصدين فهو بكل تأكيد مماثل بالحرف الواحد! 
‏إذن، ففرق التعب الوحيد أن هؤلاء الآباء والأنبياء القديسين القدامى جاهدوا دون رؤية «من بعيد نظروها»!! (عب13:11‏). لم يذوقوا الخلاص, ولا عرفوا الحب الفادي, ولا سمعوا صوت العريس، ولا فرحوا بالرب في ملء استعلان مجده، ولا تشددوا هكذا بالروح القدس المعزي؛ فكان تعبهم مريرا ومرارتهم بلا حلاوة. أما الرسل ومن هم بعدهم من المرسليين والكارزين فلا يُحسب تعبهم الجسدي قط بجوار الفرح والعزاء والقوة والمجد الذي كانوا يعيشونه. إن أعظم من تعب وتألم فيهم كان بولس الرسول، وكان أبهج شيء عنده أن يكمل نقائص شدائد المسيح في جسده. اسمعه في آخر قول له: «جاهدت الجهاد الحسن... وأخيراً قد وُضح لي إكليل البر» (2تي7:4-8‏). لذلك كان المسيح نفسه يغبطهم: «والتفت إلى تلاميذه على انفراد وقال: طوبى للعيون التي تنظر ما تنظرونه لأني أقول لكم إن أنبياء كثيرين وملوكاً أرادوا أن ينظروا ما أنتم تنظرون ولم ينظروا وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا» (لو23:10-24). واضح، إذن, أن تعب التلاميذ والمرسلين عمومأ عادله بهجة الخلاص وفرح الروح وزمالة المجد مع المسيح، فما عاد يُحسب تعباً بل فرحاً: «الآن أفرح في آلامي لأجلكم» (كو24:1)، «ودعوا الرسل وجلدوهم وأوصوهم أن لا يتكلموا باسم يسوع ثم أطلقوهم. وأما هم فذهبوا فرحين من أمام المجمع لأنهم حسبوا مستأهلين أن يهانوا من أجل اسمه» (أع40:5-41). إذن، صح قول المسيح أن آخرين تعبوا وأنتم قد دخلتم على تعبهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (31 مايو 2017)

*ج_ إيمان السامريين: (39:4-42‏)
الاستعلان: «هذا هو مخلص العالم» 

39:4- فَآمَنَ بِهِ مِنْ تِلْكَ الْمَدِينَةِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِ الْمَرْأَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَشْهَدُ أَنَّهُ: «قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ».
40:4- فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ السَّامِرِيُّونَ سَأَلُوهُ أَنْ يَمْكُثَ عِنْدَهُمْ فَمَكَثَ هُنَاكَ يَوْمَيْنِ.
41:4- فَآمَنَ بِهِ أَكْثَرُ جِدّاً بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِهِ.​‏أمامنا نوعان من الإيمان: إيمان عن طريق الشهادة: «فآمن كثيرون بسبب كلام المرأة‏» وايمان مباشر عن طريق الاستعلان بالكلمة: «فآمن به أكثر جداً بسبب كلامه». والذي يسترعي انتباهنا هنا هذا الإستعداد المتوفر جداً عند السامريين سواء للايمان عن طريق مجرد الشهادة, أو بالأكثر عن طريق الكلمة المباشرة.
‏والذي يسترعي الانتباه في إيمان هذا الشعب السامري ، أنهم لم يطلبوا آيات أو عجائت, بل كان إيمانهم مبنياً على القناعة الروحية وصدق الا ستعلان من خلال الكلمة. 
‏إن القديس يوحنا اهتم بأن يضع هذا المثل الإيماني عن السامريين في مقابل المثيل له عند اليهود، ليوضح كيف أن استعلان المسيح يمتد أكثر وبسرعة واستجابة تلقائية عند غير اليهود. وهكذا انفتح باب الأمم للإيمان على مصراعيه, مبتدئأ من السامرة, ونحن . 
‏ولكن يلاحظ أن المسيح مكث هناك يومين. الرقم هنا مثير للدهشة فهو ليس ثلاثة أيام كالعادة. المعنى الدفين هنا أن إيمان السامرة جاء قبل الميعاد، جاء ناقص النضج، ينقصه الإيمان بالقيامة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (31 مايو 2017)

*42:4- وَقَالُوا لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «إِنَّنَا لَسْنَا بَعْدُ بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِكِ نُؤْمِنُ لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَسِيحُ مُخَلِّصُ الْعَالَمِ».​
‏لقد أحب الرب السامريين, أعداء اليهود, لكونهم منبوذين وخارج السياجات. لقد أكمل الله فيهم مثله المشهور عن الرجل الغني الذي صنع عشاءً عظيماً وأرسل عبده يدعو المدعوين: «وأرسل "عبده" في ساعة العشاء ليقول للمدعوين (اليهود، أبناء الملكوت): تعالوا... فابتدأ الجميع برأي واحد يستعفون... حينئذ غضب رب البيت وقال لعبده: أخرج عاجلاً إلى شوارع المدينة وأزقتها وأدخل إلى هنا المساكين والجدع والعرج والعمي (مساكين اليهود الذين صنع معهم آياته). فقال العبد: يا سيد قد صار كما أمرت، ويوجد أيضاً مكان. فقال السيد: أخرج الى الطرق والسياجات وألزمهم بالدخول حتى يمتلىء بيتي.» (لو16:14-23) 
‏في الحقيقة كان مسلك المسيح مع السامرية نوعاً من الإلزام المقبول. لقد عرض عليها الخلاص وأقنعها بضرورته فقبلته تحت اقتناع طاغ شبه التزام!! وهذا من حق الأمم، لأن الخلاص غريب عنهم. أما اليهود: «فالخلاص من اليهود»، يعرفونه وهم مدعوون له!! فلما رفضوه, قال الغني: «لأني أقول لكم إنه ليس واحد من أولئك الرجال المدعوين يذوق عشائي.» (لو24:14‏) 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء مسلك المسيح الذي جعلهم يهتفون به مخلصاً للعالم!! فآولاً لم ينحاز لمكان العبادة عند اليهود في أورشليم ضد عبادة السامريين في جرزيم، إلا أنه تمسك «بالحق والروح في العبادة». إذن, فهو يصح أن يكون حكماً عادلاً لكل دين!! ثم إنه لم يفرق بين جنس وجنس! إذن فهو يصح أن يكون كبيرا على كل الأجناس!! ثم إنه ذهب إلى عقردارهم المنجس عند اليهودى وأكل من أكلهم الممنوع، وشرب من شربهم المحرم. إذن فهو يصح أن يكون حبيبا لكل الناس والمنبوذين بالدرجة الاولى. ثم إنه خلص أخطى خطاة مدينتهم ثم كلمهم بكلمة الخلاص عينها فأمنوا بها وخلصوا! فكيف لا يكون هذا المسيا مخلص العالم؟ 
‏اللقب الذي أعطاه السامريون للمسيح هو أعلى استعلان لاهوتي للمسيح في الإنجيل! وقد جاء عن شدة تأثرهم به باقتناع، وشدة عوزهم إليه بلهفة، ثم إحساهم بالعزلة الثقيلة عن اليهود التي يحسها العالم كله والتي رفعها عنهم، فلماذا لا يرفعها عن العالم كله؟ وتم قول هوشع النبي: «سأدعو الذي ليس شعبي شعبي والتي ليست محبوبة محبوبة» ويكون في الموضع الذي قيل لهم فيه لستم شعبي أنه هناك يدعون أبناء الله الحي.» (وردت في رومية 25:9-26) 
‏أما السامرية فظلت أغنية الكارزين . ويذكر لنا التقليد أن الكنيسة الاول قننتها كقديسة تحت اسم القديسة «قوتينا» والاسم باليوناني (        ), أي المضيئة. وتعيد لها الكنيسة الغربية في 20 مارس. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يونيو 2017)

*الجزء الثاني: إنجيل قوه الكلمة (46:4 – 47:5)​
«إنجيل قوة الكلمة» يشمل معجزتين أجراهما المسيح بمجرد النطق بالكلمة ثم عقب على المعجزة الثاية بتوضيح قوة الكلمة. 
+ المعجزة الاولى: شفاء ابن خادم الملك, وتمت في الجليل (46:4-54) «فآمن الرجل بالكلمة». 
+ والمعجزة الثانية: شفاء مريض بركة بيت حسدا وقد تمت في أورشليم. وبها يبدأ الأصحاح الخامس، وقد تمت أيضاً بمجرد كلمة من المسيح: «قم احمل سريرك وامشي». 
‏وقد عقب عليها الرب في بقية الأصحاح الخامس بتوضيح قوة الكلمة المحيية: «من يسمع كلامي... قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» ... «يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون». ثم كشف سبب عدم إيمان اليهود، لأن «ليست لكم كلمته ثابتة فيكم». 

43:4- وَبَعْدَ الْيَوْمَيْنِ خَرَجَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَمَضَى إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ.
44:4- لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ نَفْسَهُ شَهِدَ أَنْ: «لَيْسَ لِنَبِيٍّ كَرَامَةٌ فِي وَطَنِهِ»​
«فيا رب الجنود القاضي العدل فاحص الكلى والقلب, دعني أرى انتقامك منهم لأني لك كشفت دعواي. لذلك هكذا قال الرب عن أهل عناثوث الذين يطلبون نفسك قائلين لا تتنبأ باسم الرب فلا تموت بيدنا!! لذلك هكذا قال رب الجنود: هأنذا أعاقبهم، يموت الشبان بالسيق ويموت بنوهم وبناتهم بالجوع.» (إر20:11-22) 
‏لقد حفر المسيح الزارع السماوي في أرض السامرة وألقى بذار الكلمة، ولما اطمأن إلى حفظ الوديعة بعد يومين غادر أرض السامرة وانطلق إلى الجليل. وكما يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير:[عبر في منتصف الطريق إلى الناصرة فأعطاها ظهره. وانطلق إلى الجليل الأعلى, لأنها لم تقبله في السابق, وقال عليها مثله المشهور: «ليس لنبي كرامة في وطنه»؛ ليس لأنه يسعى إلى كرامة الكرازة ولكن لأن عمل الخدمة لا يثمر في أرض يمتنع عليها شرب الماء، والآية يصعب إتيانها في قلب بلا أمانة]. 
‏وهنا يلمح المسيح إلى العلاقة بين تكريم الله ورضاه: «أكرم الذين يكرموني والذين يحتقروني يصغرون» (أم30:2‏). ولم يصنع آيات في كفرناحوم لأنهم لم يكونوا يؤمنون به. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يونيو 2017)

*45:4- فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ قَبِلَهُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ إِذْ كَانُوا قَدْ عَايَنُوا كُلَّ مَا فَعَلَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ فِي الْعِيدِ لأَنَّهُمْ هُمْ أَيْضاً جَاءُوا إِلَى الْعِيدِ.​
‏حتى هذا القبول من الجليليين يضعه القديس يوحنا موضع الهزال والتفاهة، إنما بلغته المملوءة سراً، عندما أضاف إلى ترحابهم السبب فيه: ليس من أجل شخص المسيح ولكن لأنهم عاينوا آياته. فرق شاسع بين تقرير القديس يوحنا عن إيمان السامريين الذي ترسخ في قلوبهم دون آية واحدة: «نعن قد سمعنا ونعلم أن هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلص العالم», وبين إيمان الجليليين الذي هو بلا إيمان، القائم على رؤية الآيات وحسب. وصح في السامريين قول إشعياء النبي: «أصغيت إلى الذين لم يسألوا. وٌجدت من الذين لم يطلبوني. قلت هأنذا هأنذا لأمة لم تٌسم باسمي» ‏(إش1:65). أما عن اليهود فيقول: «بسطت يدي طول النهار إلى شعب متمرد» (إش2:65, رو21:10). و يلزم أن ينتبه القارىء، فمستقبلاً سوف يرفض الجليليون المسيح أيضاً في الأصحاح السادس والعدد 66‏. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يونيو 2017)

*46:4- فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً إِلَى قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ حَيْثُ صَنَعَ الْمَاءَ خَمْراً. وَكَانَ خَادِمٌ لِلْمَلِكِ ابْنُهُ مَرِيضٌ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ.​
‏كلمة «أيضاً» تعني ثانية، فالمسيح يسعى ثانياً إلى من يقبله أولاً~ لقد تأثر به أهل قانا وأحبوه عندما صنع عندهم معجزته الاولى في تحويل الماء خمراً جيدا، فأحبهم هو أيضأ وها هوذا يعود إليهم وعلى استعداد لعمل المزيد. 
«خادم للملك ابنه مريض»: أما الملك فبحسب تحقيق العلماء هو هيرودس أنتيباس رئيس ربع على الجليل، وكان معروفاً في الشعب باسم «الملك». وكثير من العلماء يقولون إن هذا الخادم هو « خوزي» (المذكور في إنجيل لوقا 3:8‏) أو ربما «مناين» (المذكور في سفر الأعمال 1:13). وخوزي هو زوج يونا المرأة التي كانت تتبع المسيح مع النساء اللاتي كن تخدمنه من أموالهن الخاصة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يونيو 2017)

*47:4- هَذَا إِذْ سَمِعَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ قَدْ جَاءَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ انْطَلَقَ إِلَيْهِ وَسَأَلَهُ أَنْ يَنْزِلَ وَيَشْفِيَ ابْنَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُشْرِفاً عَلَى الْمَوْتِ.​
‏«وسأله أن "ينزل"»: يلاحظ أن كفرناحوم واقعة على شاطىء البحيرة (بحر الجليل). أما «قانا» فهى على هضبة أعلى كثيراً عن مستوى البحر. والذي يهمنا هنا هو دقة الوصف الذي يعطيه القديس يوحنا لطبيعة المكان وطبيعة الحركة، مما يوضح بلا مواربة أنه مواطن عاش في هذه المناطق ودرسها وانطبعت في ذاكرته, كما أنه يسجل كلمات هذا الضابط الملكي حرفياً كما فاه بها, وكأنها مسجلة عنده. على أن المسافة بين كفرناحوم وقانا الجليل تبلغ بحسب تحقيق يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي حوالي 16 ميلاً، قطعها هذا الضابط الملكي راكباً على الأرجح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يونيو 2017)

*48:4- فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ لَمْ تَرَوْا آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ!»​
المسيح هنا يستحث الإيمان بدون آية، الإيمان بالكلمة. فالإيمان بالكلمة يستقر في القلب حيث تنمو الكلمة ويثمر، أما إيمان الآية فيستقر في العقل حيث القياس والمقابلة والشك والنسيان. 
‏والعجيب حقاً أن في نفس هذه القصة بل وفي صميم هذه الآية آمن الضابط الملكي «بالكلمة», فكانت «الحياة» هي الجائزة الممنوحة له في الحال. لذلك نلاحظ أنه في توبيخ المسيح، دائماُ دائماً يكمن الباب المستور والعطية المخفية والحل المفرح والعزاء المقيم لو التفت الإنسان وقبل التوبيخ طالباً النور: «أؤمن يا سيد فأعن عدم إيماني.» (مر24:9) 
«آيات وعجائب»: العجيبة هي الآية على المستوى المذهل للعقل، الذي يثير إما التعجب الشديد أو الإعجاب الأشد. ويلاحظ أن مجيء هذين اللفظين معاً يقتصر على موضعهما هنا في إنجيل يوحنا. أما بالنسبة لأسفار العهد الجديد وأسفار العهد القديم فورودهما معاً موجود وبصورة مكثفة. والمقصود هنا هو الإعتماد على الرؤية العينية أو المظهر الباهر الشكلي للآية والمعجزة. ولكن يوجد إيمان صحيح قائم على الآية ولكن ليس القائم عل الرؤية العينية، بل على المعنى والإحساس الباطني بالوعي والفطنة المسيحية، كآية تحويل الماء خمراً في عرس قانا الجليل التي على أثرها آمن به تلاميذه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 يونيو 2017)

*49:4- قَالَ لَهُ خَادِمُ الْمَلِكِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ انْزِلْ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَمُوتَ ابْنِي».​
لقد فرغ صبر الأب، والجزع على ابنه جعله ينسى آداب الحديث مع من جاء يطلب منه الحياة!! فلم يكن قد أدرك بعد, مثل مرثا, أن سلطانه يتجاوز القبر والموت، وأن كلمته من على بعد تحيي وتقيم من الموت. 
القديس يوحنا يلقينا مرة واحدة في قلب القصة الملتهب! أب ملهوف على ابنه المريض وقد بلغ حافة الموت. والابن عزيز أعز من النفس لدى الأب الحنون. وها الأمل قد انقطع من جهة كل علاج ممكن، وقد أطل الموت بظله الكئيب والمفزع مصممأ على قطع شريان الحياة لمن تحبه نفس الأب. 
‏لاحظ أن القديس يوحنا لم يهتم بمن هو هذا الخادم، أممي هو أو يهودي، لم يعط جواباً، كما لم يهتم باسم الابن وعمره، يكفي أن ليس في الوجود أثمن الابن. ولكن الذي يثير انتباه القديس يوحنا، ويود أيضاً أن يثير انتباهنا إليه  هو الزمن وسلطانه بأيامه وساعاته ودقائقه على قلب ضعيف الايمان: إنه الفزع . 
‏والقديس يوحنا يترجم لنا أثر تباطؤ المسيح في الاستجابة كما يودها الضابط الملكي الذي لم يتعود قط إلا أن يأمر فيطاع، وكيف أنشأ هذا التباطؤ في نفس هذا الضابط قلقاً مريعا إزاء تصوره الموت وهو يزحف نحو فريسته. 
‏ثم يترجم لنا القلق الذي انتاب هذا الضابط إلى إلحاح، فهو يتجنب الدخول في بحث كيفية الإيمان دون أن تحدث المعجزة، وهو جاء يطلب المعجزة وليس الإيمان!! ولم يكن المسيح في تصوره إلا صانع معجزات، هذه مهنته!! وهذه نظرة أهل زماننا إلى القديسين أيضاً، فهم أصحاب كرامات وحسب, يُطلب منهم عمل المعجزات وإلا فكيف يُدعون قديسين؟ لا «ينظرون إلى سيرتهم» كما قال الكتاب (عب7:13)، ولكن ينتظرون معوناتهم وحسب! 
‏شيء واحد يلح على ذهن الضابط الملكي كيف يقنع صانع المعجزات هذا بالنزول فورا لانقاذ حياة ابنه! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 يونيو 2017)

*50:4- قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ. اِبْنُكَ حَيٌّ». فَآمَنَ الرَّجُلُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ الَّتِي قَالَهَا لَهُ يَسُوعُ وَذَهَبَ.​
‏أمام الرب كانت ثلاثة عوامل تحثه أن يقول كلمته: 
الأول: ثقة الرجل وتعبه في السفر 25 كيلومتراً حتى التقى به، فهو لم يرد أن يخيب ظنه. 
الثاني: الابن المريض، وها قضية الفصل بين الموت والحياة ألقيت بين يديه, فكيف لا يفصل لحساب الحياة وهو ربها!! 
ثالثاً: الإلحاح الذي يطوبه الرب جداً: صلوا صلوا ولا تملوا، الذي ضرب عليه مثل الأرملة المظلومة أمام قاضي الظلم وكيف أن إلحاحها غلب ظلم القاضي. فكيف لا يُغلب وهو قاضي العدل!! 
«اذهب ابنك حي »: قولة لا يقولها إلا الله. ولقد عظمها الضابط الملكي ايما تعظيم، وكأنه تلقاها من قائده الأعلى, وكأني به يضرب الكعبين ويرفع يده بالتحية وكأنه أمام ملك. لقد أخذ الكلمة كما هي وكأنها تأشيرة واجبة التنفيذ في الحال. انحنى الضابط أمام الرب كجندي ملتزم بالطاعة وانسحب من أمامه ومعه الكنز الذي استؤمن على استيعابه وما بقي أمامه إلا التحقيق. كانت الخطورة مُحدقة به على طول الطريق، لأنه كان قد «آمن بالكلمة» دون صاحبها. إلى ذلك الحين لم يكن المسيح عنده موجوداً بشخصه, بل اكتفى بالكلمة منه، يحققها دون أن يتحقق بعد من شخصه، شأنه شأن من يكرم الإنجيل وينحني أمامه ويقبله ويضعه على رأسه ويستودعه خزانة من ذهب, ثم ويقبل كل يد تخدمه، أما صاحب الإنجيل والكلمة فغائب عنه، لا يعلم عنه سوى اسمه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 يونيو 2017)

*51:4- وَفِيمَا هُوَ نَازِلٌ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ عَبِيدُهُ وَأَخْبَرُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّ ابْنَكَ حَيٌّ».
52:4- فَاسْتَخْبَرَهُمْ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ الَّتِي فِيهَا أَخَذَ يَتَعَافَى فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَمْسٍ فِي السَّاعَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تَرَكَتْهُ الْحُمَّى».​
كان هذا السؤال هو الاختبار الفاعل في قلب هذا الضابط الملكي الذي أضمر كيف سيقيم المسيح به، فإذ كان الولد قد شُفي في الساعة التي فيها نطق المسيح كلمته، يكن هو المخلص حقاً، وبه يؤمن حتماً، والا فلا إيمان البتة! ولكن بيني وبينك أيها القارىء العزيز أبهذا يُقيم الخالد الأبدي؟ انعادل القدير بمنافعنا الخاصة؟ أنساوي رب الحياة بشفاء جسد؟ ولكن لا مانع لدى المسيح: «فالذي يقبل إلي لا أخرجه خارجاً» (يو37:6)، «فتيلة مدخة لا يطفىء» (مت20:12)! أليس هو الراعي الصالح الذي يسعى وراء الخروف الضال، والذي له خراف أخر ينبغي أن يأتي بها من خلق السياجات؟ ألم يأت بالسامرية حالاً، وقد ضم شعباً في يوم واحد؟! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 يونيو 2017)

*53:4- فَفَهِمَ الأَبُ أَنَّهُ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ الَّتِي قَالَ لَهُ فِيهَا يَسُوعُ إِنَّ ابْنَكَ حَيٌّ. فَآمَنَ هُوَ وَبَيْتُهُ كُلُّهُ.​
«فآمن هو وبيته كله»: لقد أفرخت «الكلمة» الحية التي خبأها في قلبه وهو مسرع نحو بيته. لقد انفتح الكنز وخرجت منه الحياة ومعها الإيمان المؤدي إلى الحياة الأفضل! هنا، ولأول مرة، نسمع مبكراً عن إيمان عائلي برمته. وأهل البيت بالنسبة للضابط الملكي يضم أفراداً وحاشية وخدماً كثيرين، صورة طبق الأصل من السامرية التي قادت مدينة إلى الإيمان بالمسيح. لذلك فإن وضح قصة شفاء ابن الضابط الملكي بعد قصة السامرية يدخل في مخطط إنجيل القديس يوحنا تحت عنوان: «السامرة في مقابل اليهودية»، و«الأمم في مقابل الجليل». والتفسير للاثنين هو القبول إزاء الرفض. 
‏هنا تلح علينا المقارنة المبدعة التي يشير إليها القديس يوحنا دون أن يعلن عنها. فالانطباع مبدع حقاً: وهي قصة إيليا النبي مع أرملة صرفة صيدا الاممية التي ألمح إليها الرب في إنجيل لوقا (25:4). كيف أقام ابنها من الموت حياً: «فسمع الرب صوت إيليا فرجعت نفس الولد إلى جوفه فعاش. فأخذ إيليا الولد ونزل من العلية إلى البيت ودفعه لأمه وقال إيليا: انظري ابنك حي فقالت المرأة لإيليا: "هذا الوقت علمت أنك رجل الله وأن كلام الرب في فمك حق".» (1مل 22:17-24) 
وليلاحظ القارىء أن الكلمات التي قالها إيليا والتي قالتها المرأة تتجاوب حرفياً مع ما تم بين المسيح والضابط الملكي . ولكن تمتاز قصة الضابط الملكي بأن المسيح أقام الولد حيا بكلمة وعلى بعد 16 ميلاً. وحينما يدقق القارىء في قصة خادم الملك القصيرة هذه، يندهش كيف تزاحمت فيها التعابير اللاهوتية والكلمات ذات الوزن العالى عند إنجيل يوحنا: «الأب» _ «الابن» _ « الموت» _ «الحياة» _ «الكلمة» _ «الإيمان» . وكيف اقترنت «الحياة بالموت» فصرع الموت، و«الإيمان بالكلمة» فانتهى إلى «الإيمان بالمسيح». ثم انظر كيف يبرز القديس يوحنا التكرار في كلام المسيح «ابنك حي, فآمن», «ابنك حي», «ابنك حي, فآمن», لينتهي بنا إلى هذا المعيار المسيحي الأعظم: الإيمان سر الحياة. 
‏كذلك يهمنا أن نوضح كيف يتخذ القديس يوحنا من هذه الآية القائمة على هذا المعيار، وهو أن الإيمان عنصر الحياة الذي يقيم من الموت، يتخذها أساسأ لتعليمه. فبعد أن قدم الفعل العملي الصامت بالآية، يبتدىء في الأصحاح القادم مباشرة يبني عليه تعليمه, وذلك في الحوار العنيف الذي دار مع اليهود حول قدرة المسيح وسلطانه على إعطاء الحياة بالمساواة مع الله: كما أن الأب يقيم الأموات ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضاً يُحي من يشاء» (يو21:5‏). كذلك يتخذ المسيح من إيمان الضابط الملكي «بالكلمة» الذي أوصله بالفعل إلى الحياة بالنسبة لابنه أساساً لتعليمه: «من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية.» (يو24:5) 
‏نفهم من هذا أن معجزات الشفاء في إنجيل يوحنا, إنما يعرضها بحساب معين يقوم على أساس التعليم المبني عليها. فهدف المعجزة عند إنجيل يوحنا هو استعلان المسيح وليس فقط عمل رحمة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 يونيو 2017)

*54:4- هَذِهِ أَيْضاً آيَةٌ ثَانِيَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ​
هي محاولة من القديس يوحنا لتنبيه أذهاننا إلى الترابط الشديد بين الآيتين اللتين صنعهما الرب في قانا الجليل. ففي بداية القصة يشير إل الآية الاولى: «فجاء يسوع أيضاً إلى قانا الجليل حيث صنع الماء خمراً». وهنا يكرر الإشارة: «هذء آية ثانية». والهدف المشترك بين الآيتين هو« إظهار مجده» كما في الاولى أمام تلاميذه؛ هكذا في الثانية أمام حشد من بيت الضابط الذي يعتقد أنه أممي «فآمن هو وبيته كله». هنا الاستعلان يأخذ صورة متقدمة في الثانية عن الاولى . وهكذا يسير إنجيل يوحنا في هذا النمط من الاستعلان المتدرج. 
‏والملاحظ أيضاً أن الآيتين تشتركان في سمات أساسية بالنسبة لإنجيل يوحنا وهي لحظات الحرج البالغ. في الآية الاولى فروغ الخمر في وسط حفل العرس. في الآية الثانية: ابنه «كان مشرفاً على الموت»، «قبل أن يموت ابني». ثم رد الفعل السخي جداً : ستة أجران ملآنة خمراً (134جالون = 600 لتر تقريبا ) في الآية الاولى، وفي الثانية: « اذهب ابنك حي».
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يونيو 2017)

*الإصحاح الخامس​
‏وَبَعْدَ هَذَا كَانَ عِيدٌ لِلْيَهُودِ فَصَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ عِنْدَ بَابِ الضَّأْنِ بِرْكَةٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «بَيْتُ حِسْدَا» لَهَا خَمْسَةُ أَرْوِقَةٍ. فِي هَذِهِ كَانَ مُضْطَجِعاً جُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ مَرْضَى وَعُمْيٍ وَعُرْجٍ وَعُسْمٍ يَتَوَقَّعُونَ تَحْرِيكَ الْمَاءِ. لأَنَّ ملاَكاً كَانَ يَنْزِلُ أَحْيَاناً فِي الْبِرْكَةِ وَيُحَرِّكُ الْمَاءَ. فَمَنْ نَزَلَ أَوَّلاً بَعْدَ تَحْرِيكِ الْمَاءِ كَانَ يَبْرَأُ مِنْ أَيِّ مَرَضٍ اعْتَرَاهُ. وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ مَرَضٌ مُنْذُ ثَمَانٍ وَثلاَثِينَ سَنَةً. هَذَا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ مُضْطَجِعاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ لَهُ زَمَاناً كَثِيراً فَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟». أَجَابَهُ الْمَرِيضُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ يُلْقِينِي فِي الْبِرْكَةِ مَتَى تَحَرَّكَ الْمَاءُ. بَلْ بَيْنَمَا أَنَا آتٍ يَنْزِلُ قُدَّامِي آخَرُ». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قُمِ. احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ». فَحَالاً بَرِئَ الإِنْسَانُ وَحَمَلَ سَرِيرَهُ وَمَشَى. وَكَانَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ سَبْتٌ. فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ لالَّذِي شُفِيَ: «إِنَّهُ سَبْتٌ! لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَحْمِلَ سَرِيرَكَ». أَجَابَهُمْ: «إِنَّ الَّذِي أَبْرَأَنِي هُوَ قَالَ لِي احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ». فَسَأَلُوهُ: «مَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي قَالَ لَكَ احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ؟». أَمَّا الَّذِي شُفِيَ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مَنْ هُوَ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اعْتَزَلَ إِذْ كَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ جَمْعٌ. بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ وَجَدَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «هَا أَنْتَ قَدْ بَرِئْتَ فلاَ تُخْطِئْ أَيْضاً لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لَكَ أَشَرُّ». فَمَضَى الإِنْسَانُ وَأَخْبَرَ الْيَهُودَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الَّذِي أَبْرَأَهُ. وَلِهَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ هَذَا فِي سَبْتٍ. فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ». فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابن أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآب يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الابن كَذَلِكَ. لأَنَّ الآب يُحِبُّ الابن وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآب يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الابن أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. لأَنَّ الآب لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ. لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابن كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآب. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابن لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآب الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ. «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللَّهِ وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآب لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَالله كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الابن أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَالله. وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ. فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ والَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ. أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآب الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً. الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌّ. أَنْتُمْ أَرْسَلْتُمْ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا فَشَهِدَ لِلْحَقِّ. وَأَنَا لاَ أَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةً مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ هَذَا لِتَخْلُصُوا أَنْتُمْ. كَانَ هُوَ السِّرَاجَ الْمُوقَدَ الْمُنِيرَ وَأَنْتُمْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَهِجُوا بِنُورِهِ سَاعَةً. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلِي شَهَادَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا لأَنَّ الأَعْمَالَ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآب لِأُكَمِّلَهَا هَذِهِ الأَعْمَالُ بِعَيْنِهَا الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي أَنَّ الآب قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي. والآب نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي يَشْهَدُ لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ وَلاَ أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ. وَلَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ كَلِمَتُهُ ثَابِتَةً فِيكُمْ لأَنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ هُوَ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ. فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. ولاَ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَأْتُوا إِلَيَّ لِتَكُونَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ. «مَجْداً مِنَ النَّاسِ لَسْتُ أَقْبَلُ. وَلَكِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ مَحَبَّةُ اللَّهِ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ. أَنَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ بِاسْمِ أَبِي وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَنِي. إِنْ أَتَى آخَرُ بِاسْمِ نَفْسِهِ فَذَلِكَ تَقْبَلُونَهُ. كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَأَنْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ مَجْداً بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ؟ وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلَهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟. «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي أَشْكُوكُمْ إِلَى الآب. يُوجَدُ الَّذِي يَشْكُوكُمْ وَهُوَ مُوسَى الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ رَجَاؤُكُمْ. لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي لأَنَّهُ هُوَ كَتَبَ عَنِّي. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ كُتُبَ ذَاكَ فَكَيْفَ تُصَدِّقُونَ كلاَمِي؟» 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يونيو 2017)

*وقفة قصيرة​
‏المرحلة التي تميزت بالصدام السافر مع الفريسيين من الأصحاح الخامس حتى الثاني عشر. 
‏على مدى الأصحاحات السالفة أكمل المسيح تقديم نفسه لكل فئات اليهود: 
في أورشليم: للفريسيين والرؤساء. 
‏في اليهودية: للشعب المتعصب. 
‏في السامرة: للشعب المنبوذ. 
‏وفي الجليل: للشعب الساذج فلاحين وصيادين. 
‏وبذلك يكون قد استوفى عناصر الإيمان المناسب لهذه الفئات المتباينة كل على مستوى ثقافته وإدراكه. 
‏ومن الأن يبدأ الصدام الذي بدأت بذاره مبكرة في اليهودية أو أورشليم, ويستمر إلى أن ينتهي بالآلام. وسوف نواجه في الأحاديث والمناقشات التي سنعبر عليها نماذج من الإيمان, ونماذج من الرفض، على التوازي؛ حيث بالكلمات الموجهة والأعمال ذات الأهداف، استعلن المسيح أفكار اليهود المناهضة والتي جاءت بلا تعقل ولا فهم. أما أشدها عنفاً على المستوى المأساوي غير المعقول, فكان في أورشليم. وكانت المناسبات المختارة هي الأعياد الرسمية للأمة. وقد تبلورت هذه الصدامات على ثلا ثة محاور لثلاث آيات خارقة صنعها المسيح. 
‏الاولى: شفاء المريض المقعد منذ ثماني وثلا ثين سنة في بيت حسدا: الأصحاح الخامس . 
الثانية: شفاء الأعمى المولود هكذا من بطن أمه: الأصحاح التاسع. 
‏الثالثة: إقامة لعازر من الموت: الأصحاح الحادي عشر. 
‏ولكن يتخلل هذه المجموعة المترابطة الأصحاح السادس الذي تتم حوادثه في الجليل، وهو يبدو لكثيرين من الشراح وكأنه في غير موضعه، وكان ينبغي, في نظرهم, أن يكون موضع الأصحاح الخامس. ولكن تبويب القديس يوحنا في الحقيقة يعتمد لا على التسلسل الجغرافي ولا التاريخي، ولكن على طبيعة التعاليم والحوادث من جهة استعلان الرب لذاته, واستعلان أفكار قلوب اليهود. لهذا فإن الأصحاح السادس نجده يتبع فعلاً مجموعة الصدامات واستعلان المسيح لشخصه كابن الله. كما يكشف الشعب بل والتلاميذ الذين كانوا على غير المستوى، سواء للتلمذة أو للأمانة، إذ تركوا المسيح ولم يعودوا يسيرون وراءه. لذلك استحسن القديس يوحنا أن يضمه إلى أعمال الرب التي أكملها في أورشليم بالرغم من أن حوادثه جرت في الجليل. 
‏وهذه المجموعة من الصدامات التي تقع من الأصحاح الخامس حتى الأصحاح الثاني عشر تنقسم من جهة عنف الصدام إلى قسمين: 
‏الأول: مجرد بادئة لربح الصدامات، وتستغرق الأصحاحين الخامس والسادس. 
الثاني: الصدام في أوج عنفه، ويستغرق من الأصحاح السابع حتى نهاية الثاني عشر. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 يونيو 2017)

*شفاء مريض بيت حسدا والمصادمة الأولى مع اليهود
مكان البشارة فى أورشليم​
‏الأصحاح الخامس يعتبر تكميلاً لإنجيل «قوة الكلمة» الذي ابتدأ في الأصحاح الرابع بمعجزة شفاء ابن خادم الملك (يو46:4-54)‏. 
‏والأصحاح الخامس ينقسم إلى أربعة أقسام واضحة: 
‏القسم الأول: سرد لتفاصيل الآية التي صنعها المسيح، أعداد من 1-18، وتتهي بمحاولة قتل المسيح. 
‏القسم الثاني: شرح تفصيلي لمركز الابن من الله الآب وماهية الابن في ذاته، أعداد من 19-30 
‏القسم الثالث: الشهادة للابن، أولاً من المعمدان، ثانياً من الآب، ثالثأ من الأعمال، رابعأ من الأسفار. 31-41‏. 
‏القسم الرابع. أسباب عدم إيمان اليهود. 31-41 
‏على أن ما ورد في القسمين الثاني والثالث, أي شرح ماهية الابن وعلاقته بالآب, ثم الشهادة للابن على كل المستويات كما وردت في هذا الأصحاح, فهو يعتبر الأساس الذي يبني عليه إنجيل يوحنا كل تعاليم المسيح. 
‏والمسيح يخاطب في هذا الأصحاح أعلى مستوى لفئات الأمة، والإشارة ستجيء عنهم واضحة هكذا: «ها هو يتكلم جهاراً ولا يقولون له شيئاً. ألعل الرؤساء عرفوا يقيناً أن هذا هو المسيح حقاً». (يو26:7) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 يونيو 2017)

*1- وَبَعْدَ هَذَا كَانَ عِيدٌ لِلْيَهُودِ فَصَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.​
«بعد هذا»: وتعني في اليونانية «بعد نفس هذه الأمور كحوادث»، وبها يقصد القديس يوحنا الإنتقال من مجموعة حوادث إلى مجموعة أخرى من الحوادث, وهذا الاصطلاح غير (        ) التي تفيد مجرد التسلسل الزمني, أي «بعد هذا الزمن».
«كان عيد لليهود»: تأتي «عيد» ‏بدون «الـ» أداة التعريف، أي ليس هو عيد الفصح، بل أحد الأعياد الأخرى، ويعتقد كل من القديس كيرلس والقديس ذهبي الفم أنه عيد الخمسين. فإذا أخذنا بهذا التقرير يكون المسيح قد زار السامرة في بكور الصيف (مايو) بعد الفصح الذي أمضاه في أورشليم، كما يفيد أنه مكث في الجليل فترة قصيرة. ويقول العالم شاكبرج أن الأخذ بهذا الرأي صائب، إذ يجعل التسلسل التاريخي في إنجيل يوحنا صحيحاً؛ حيث يأتي عيد المظال بعده في الأصحاح السابع، وعيد التجديد في الأصحاح العاشر، والفصح الأخير في الأصحاحين 11 و 12. وهذا يعكس ما يقوله كثير من الشراح الآخرين أن هذا العيد كان عيد المظال وذلك بسبب أن كلمة «عيد لليهود» جاءت بدون تعريف، وهذا ينطق فقط على عيد المظال بحسب تحقيقات العهد القديم. وصعود المسيح لاورشليم في عيد الخمسين ولو أنه أحد الواجبات اليهودية الملزمة للزيارة، لأن الأعياد الملزمة للحضور إلى أورشليم ثلاثة: الفصح والخمسين والمظال؛ إلا أن المسيح كان يتخذ من الأعياد عمومأ فرصاً لمحاجاة الرؤساء والفريسيين، وللاتصال بجماهير الحجاج الآتين من كل أركان البلاد. 
‏وعيد الخمسين من الأعياد الهامة التي يحتفل بها اليهود لتذكار استلام موسى للناموس على جبل سيناء. ومن هنا يجيء في هذا الأصحاح تلميح المسيح بعد ذلك, في نقاش مع الفريسيين, بخصوص كتب موسى أي الناموس: «يوجد الذي يشكوكم وهو موسى الذي عليه رجاؤكم، لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى لكنتم تصدقونني، لأنه هو كتب عني، فإذ كتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك (أي التوراة وهي محور تذكار هذا العيد) فكيف تصدقون كلامي» (يو45:5-47‏). هنا يجعل المسيح كلامه على مستوى التوراة.
‏على أن كثيراً من الشراح ومن الأباء أيضأ يصر على أنه كان عيد الفصح الثاني الذي حضره المسيح والذي بالحساب الدقيق يقع سنة 28 ميلادية. ودليلهم على ذلك ما ذكر في الأصحاح السادس أن عيد الفصح كان قريباً (يو6:4‏). على أن عيد الفصح الأول الذي حضره المسيح ذُكر في الأصحاح الثاني عدد 13 وقد وقع سنة 27 ‏ميلادية. أما الفصح الأخير الذي صُلب فيه الرب (يو 11و12 ) فوقع في سنة 29 ‏ميلادية. وبذلك يكون الرب قد حضر ثلاثة أعياد فصحية أثناء خدمته، صُلب في ثالثها، وبذلك تكون مدة خدمته حسب توقيعات إنجيل يوحنا وحسب التقليد القبطي ثلاث سنوات ونيف.
«فصعد يسوع إلى أورشليم»: هنا يلمح القديس يوحنا أن المسيح لم يشأ أن يأخذ تلاميذه بل صعد وحده، وكلمة «صعد», كما جاءت في الأصل اليوناني, تفيد الذهاب الرسمي للعيد كالمعتاد حسب الناموس. ويبدو أن الرب شاء أن يصعد وحده حتى لا يظهر أيضاً بصورة مثيرة، بل دخل المدينة متخفياً منعاً للاثارة التي بدأت تأخذ وضعها العنيف. ويظهر هذا من التسجيل الواضح للقديس يوحنا: «أما الذي شُفي فلم يكن يعلم من هو، لأن يسوع اعتزل إذ كان في الموضع جمع.» (يو13:5‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 يونيو 2017)

*2- وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ عِنْدَ بَابِ الضَّأْنِ بِرْكَةٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «بَيْتُ حِسْدَا» لَهَا خَمْسَةُ أَرْوِقَةٍ.​
«باب الضأن»: ‏هذا الباب هو في سور مدينة أورشليم من ناحية الشرق وكان قريباً من الهيكل (أنظر نح 1:3). وفي سفر نحميا يذكر ان بناء هذا الباب كان من نصيب الكهنة. ويبدو أنه كان ذا صلة خاصة بالذبائح التي تدخل منه للهيكل. 
«بركة بيت حسدا»: أبحاث كثيرة أجراها العلماء حول هذا الاسم: من «بيت زاتا» (بيت الزيتون)، إلى «بيت صيدا» محورة، إلى «أيت إزدا» (بيت الفيضان). كما وُجد اسها منقوشاً في درج من النحاس في حفريات وادي قمران مكتوباً هكذا (Bet Esdatayan)، ويعني «بيت إزد المجوز» (أي ذو العينين). بعنى أذن البركة لها حوضان يفيض فيهما الماء. ولكن أصح القراءات جميعاً ما جاء في النسخة الإسكندرانية اسم «بيت حسدا» وتعني «بيت الرحمة» بسبب الأشفية التى كانت تجرى فيها. 
‏والعجيب أن النقاد سلطوا نقدهم على إنجيل يوحنا بخصوص هذه البركة بهذا الاسم معتقدين أن القديس يوحنا اخترع هذا الاسم لهذه البركة, إذ كانت قد اندثرت معالمها, ولكن في هذا القرن تم اكتشاف هذه البركة بجوار كنيسة القديسة حنة بواسطة رهبان الآباء البيض. ولما أكملوا حفرياتهم ظهرت البركة ولها بالفعل خمسة أروقة. والبركة مساحتها كبيرة، فهي بعرض 165-220 قدماً وطولها 315 قدماً، مقسومة من نصفها بحاجز جعلها بركتين: واحدة شمالية والأخرى جنوبية، ولها على جوانبها الأربعة صفوف أعمدة، وكذلك على الحاجز الذي يقسمها. وبذلك ظهرت الخمسة الأروقة، ولها منزل مدرج كسلالم. 
‏وقول القديس يوحنا أن هذه البركة يقال لها «بالعبرانية» بيت حسدا، يقصد اللغة الآرامية الدارجة بين الشعب (العائد من السبي). كما يلاحظ أن هذا الاسم يفيد مبنى أكثر منه نبع ماء، لأن الخمسة أروقة جعلت منه مصحة يؤمها المئات. وقد قام ببنائها بعض الخيرين ويقال أن هيرودس الكبير هو الذي أقامها. وقد ظلت هذه المصحة قائمة حتى إلى ما قبل خراب أورشليم سنة 70 م. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 يونيو 2017)

*3- فِي هَذِهِ كَانَ مُضْطَجِعاً جُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ مَرْضَى وَعُمْيٍ وَعُرْجٍ وَعُسْمٍ يَتَوَقَّعُونَ تَحْرِيكَ الْمَاءِ.​
«العثم»: وهم مرضى بأنواع الشلل. وقد ذكر نوع مرضهم في آخر قائمة المرض لأن مريض هذه القصة واحد منهم. وهو المرض الذي أعيا الطب والدواء على حد سواء حتى اليوم. 
‏«تحريك الماء»: ‏عودة مرة أخرى إلى «الماء» الذي يرافقنا منذ عرس قانا الجليل عبر نيقوديموس والسامرية، وهنا أيضاً. و«تحريك الماء» هي جملة فيها محاولة لمحاكاة الماء الجاري أو الماء الحي الذي تمناه المريض ولم يبلغه قط. وفي هذا تعبير مستيكي (سري) يشير إلى المسيح «الماء الحي» الذي وافاه هذا المريض السعيد فشفاه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 يونيو 2017)

*4- لأَنَّ ملاَكاً كَانَ يَنْزِلُ أَحْيَاناً فِي الْبِرْكَةِ وَيُحَرِّكُ الْمَاءَ. فَمَنْ نَزَلَ أَوَّلاً بَعْدَ تَحْرِيكِ الْمَاءِ كَانَ يَبْرَأُ مِنْ أَيِّ مَرَضٍ اعْتَرَاهُ.​
‏هذه الآية لم توجد في معظم المخطوطات الهامة ولكنها موجودة في بعض منها، وقد ذكرها بعض الآباء ومنهم ذهبي الفم معتبراً أن [البركة والماء هنا هما سبق تصوير للمعمودية، لكي يعطي اليهود صورة مسبقة لما ستأتي به المعمودية في المسيح. وتحريك الماء بواسطة الملاك هو تمهيد تصويري لما سيعمله الروح القدس رب الملائكة.] وشرح ذهبي الفم هنا يتبع إلى حد ما الخط السري المستيكي الذي ينهجه القديس يوحنا. 
«بركة»: وهي نفس الكلمة الطقسية المستخدمة للتعبير عن جرن المعمودية. ولو أنها مشتقة من أصل (     ) أي يسبح أو يعوم. وقول القديس يوحنا أن «ملاكأ كان ينزل أحياناً في البركة ويحرك الماء»، يعطي تقريراً إنجيلياً عن تدخل سمائي إعجازي في العهد القديم لشفاء الأمراض الميئوس منها بوازع من الرحمة الإلهية، وذلك بحسب ترجمة اسمها «بيت حسدا». وهذا ليس غريباً لا على القديس يوحنا ولا على العهد القديم برمته. فالقديس يوحنا رأى في رؤياه هذا الملاك عينه واسمه «ملاك الماء»: «وسمعت ملاك المياه يقول عادل أنت أيها الكائن والذي كان والذي يكون لأنك حكمت هكذا.» (رؤ5:16‏) 
‏أما قوة الحياة والشفاء التي جعلها الله في الماء فهي تراث إلهي يملأ العهد القديم، ونحن لا ننس الصخرة التي تفجرت ماء تحت عصا موسى في سفر الخروج، وكان الماء للحياة والشفاء، لأن «الصخرة كانت المسيح» (اكو4:10‏)، وإذا لم يذكر سفر الخروج حالات شفاء للماء إلا أن الماء كان له هذه الطبيعة والقوة، فلم نسمع بأن أحداً كان يمرض قط بطول الأربعين سنة: «ثيابك لم تبل عليك, ورجليك لم تتورم هذه الأربعين سنة.» (تث4:8‏). 
‏كذلك لا نجهل الشفاء الذي أجراه أليشع النبي لنعمان السرياني بالإغتسال في مياه الاردن، الأمر الذي طهره من داء البرص الوبيل. والمسيح أيضاً ألمح إلى سر الله في ماء بركة سلوام بالذات, حينما أمر الأعمى الذي صنع له من ريقه مقلة من طين، أن يغتسل في بركة سلوام فأتى بصيراً. والشفاء والصحة في بركة سلوام وغيرها هو إرهاصة من إرهاصات عمل الروح القدس في سر المعمودية الذي استعلنه المسيح في مُقعد بيت حسدا. بل ولا تزال بعض سراديب روما تشير إلى المعمودية برسم هذا المُقعد ذي الثماني والثلاثين سنة الذابل الساق، وهو يسير بقوة حاملاً سريره على ظهره، تعبيرأ فنياً مبدعا عن «سر المعمودية»، باعتبار أن المعمودية تعيد مشلول الخطية صحيح الروح معافى حاملاً شهادة حياته المائتة السابقة على ظهره، على أساس أن المسيح هو الماء الحي الذى يعطي الحياة ويقيم من الموت عوض ماء بركة بيت حسدا الذي عز على مريضها, فامتنع عليه أن يُشفى. وهذه إشارة ضمنية رائعة إلى عجز العهد القديم بمائه, وعلى كل صورة, أن يُطهر أو يشفي أو يروي. 
‏ومعروف أن ثلاث قراءات من الإنجيل كانت تُقرأ على المعمدين الجدد في الكنيسة الاولى: الحديث مع نيقوديموس، وقصة المقعد، وتفتيح عيني الأعمى. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 يونيو 2017)

*5- وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ مَرَضٌ مُنْذُ ثَمَانٍ وَثلاَثِينَ سَنَةً.
6- هَذَا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ مُضْطَجِعاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ لَهُ زَمَاناً كَثِيراً فَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟».​
‏ثماني وثلاثين سنة في المرض. هنا استحالة أن يكون هو الشلل المعروف، سواء النصفي أو الكلي، لأن المعروف في الطب أن مريضه يكون محدود الحياة بمدة قليلة. فهو ربما كان نوعا من المرض الذي يُقعد المريض عن الحركة. ولكن لا يفوتنا أسلوب القديس يوحنا في اختيار الآيات ذات اللون الصارخ ليقدمها كنموذج لتفوق المسيح الإلهي، فالأعمى «منذ ولادته»، والميت له «أربعة أيام في القبر»، وهذا المريض له «ثماني وثلاثين سنة في مرضه، فالآية هنا مختارة من وسط مئات وربما ألوف كنموذج للقوة الفائقة. 
«أتريد أن تبرأ؟»: اختار الرب هذا المُقعد ليجري فيه آية الشفاء المجاني دون أن يطلب, هنا أسلوب القديس يوحنا ‏السري، فهو يرمي إلى أبعد من المقعد ومن الآية في حد ذاتها. لأننا نعلم من أسفار العهد القديم أن شفاء الأعمى والأعرج, وهما آيتا الأصحاحين الخامس والتاسع, سيكون علامة مجيء المسيا وافتتاح عهد النعمة والخلاص. فإشعياء النبي يسبق ويصف المنظر بعينه: «هو يأتي ويخلصكم، حينئذ تتفتح عيون العمي وأذان الصم تتفتح, حينئذ يقفز الأعرج (المشلول) كالأيل (كالغزال) ويترنم لسان الأخرس, لأنه قد انفجرت في البرية مياه وأنهار في القفر.» (إش4:35-6) 
«ويسمع في ذلك اليوم الصم أقوال السفر, وتنظر من القتام والظلمة عيون العمي، ويزداد البائسون فرحاً بالرب، ويهتف مساكين الناس بقدوس إسرائيل.» (إش18:29-19) 
‏أما إرميا النبي فيصف المنظر باتفاق: «اسمعوا وقولوا: خلص يا رب شعبك بقية إسرائيل... بينهم الأعمى والأعرج... جمع عظيم يرجع إلى هنا.» (إر7:31-8‏) 
‏وداود النبي يشترك في الرؤيا: «الرب يطلق الأسرى، الرب يفتح أعين العُمي، الرب يقوّم المنحنين ..» (مز7:146-8‏) 
‏وهكذا يقف الأنبياء من وراء الأزمنة والدهور يتطلعون إلى يوم مريض بركة بيت حسدا، والأعمى المولود هكذا من بطن أمه، مع كل الآيات الأخرى التي صنعها يسوع، فيرد عليهم القديس يوحنا بلغته السرية: «هوذا اليوم قد أتى ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع!» 
«أتريد أن تبرأ»؟ .... «ها أنت قد برئت فلا تُخطىء أيضاً لئلا يكون لك أشر.» (يو14:5) 
‏كشف القديس بولس الرسول عن أخطر مشكلة أدبية وأخلاقية بل وروحية تواجه الإنسان في الحياة عندما يتعرض لعمل الإرادة في صراعها مع الخطية قائلآ: «لأني لست أعرف ما أنا أفعله إذ لست أفعل ما أريده, بل ما أبغضه فإياه أفعل... فالأن لست بعد أفعل ذلك أنا بل الخطية الساكنة فيّ... لأن الارادة حاضرة عندي وأما أن أفعل الحسنى فلست أجد. لأني لست أفعل الصالح الذي أريده, بل الشر الذي لست أريده فإياه أفعل.» (رو14:7-25) 
‏فهنا يستعرض لنا بولس الرسول الإنسان الطبيعي في عراكه الداخلي مع الخير والشر، بعد أن تعرف على ناموس الله من جهة الحق والباطل. فبولس اكتشف في داخله ناموسين: ناموس الخطية المسيطر على الجسد بأعضائه، وناموس الخير والصلاح المسيطر على ذهنه (عقله الروحي)؛ ووجد في الصراع القائم بينهما الإرادة مغلوبة, والخطية غالبة، وبالتالي فالذهن الروحي مكسور ومهان، والأعضاء متمردة تستمرى، الإثم رغمأ عن الإرادة الرافضة!! ولكن بولس الرسول اكتشف أيضاً في المسيح يسوع ناموساً ثالثا أعلى وأكثر قوة وسيطرة هو «ناموس روح الحياة»، أي قوة وفعل الروح القدس الموهوب للانسان مجاناً بالإيمان الذي يأخذه الإنسان حالما يؤمن بالمسيح ويصدق مواعيده، ويخضع لوصاياه, معترفاً بخطاياه واثقا من غفرانها المجاني بالدم بدون نقاش أو شرح أو تحفظ: «لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني من ناموس الخطية والموت». وفي الحال تيقن أن «لا شيء من الدينونة الآن على الذين هم في المسيح يسوع السالكين ليس حسب الجسد بل حسب الروح.» (راجع رو 7 و8) 
‏ولكن الخطر الأكبر قائم بالنسبة للانسان الذي فقد «إرادة الخير والصلاح» فهو يفعل الخطية راضياً دون احتجاج من الضمير أو رفض من الإرادة، وبالتالي يكون الذهن الروحي قد انطمست فيه معالم ناموس الله من جهة الخير والشر، فلم يعد عقله منشغلاً بما يرضي الله أو بما يهينه. 
‏هنا يأتي المعنى العميق وراء سؤال الرب لمريض الثماني والثلاثين سنة: «أتريد أن تبرأ», بمعنى: هل لا زالت لك إرادة الشفاء والحياة الأفضل؟ لقد علم الرب أن هذه الفترة الزمنية الطويلة في ذلة المرض والكساح قد حطمت نفس هذا الإنسان، والخطورة هنا تكمن في فقدان الإرادة نحو استعادة الحياة، حتى وإن كان قد بذل جهداً جسدياً عنيفاً ومستمراً ربما كل يوم مرة أو مرتين للنزول في البركة، والتي باءت كلها بالفشل. والرب هنا لا يسأل عن إرادة الغريزة نحو صحة الحياة التي يستوي فيها الإنسان والحيوان حتى وإلى آخر لحظة من عمره, وإنما يسأل عن إرادة استعادة الحياة التي بلا خطية, لأن برء الجسد متوقف على البرء من الخطية. وهذا القصد الإلهي في كلام الرب واضح من انتهار الرب له لما لاقاه بعد ذلك: «ها أنت قد برئت فلا تخطىء أيضاً (أي ثانية) لئلا يكون لك أشر.» (يو14:5) 
‏بهذا المعنى يكون الرب قد وضع النقاط على الحروف لتظهر كل قصة هذا الإنسان قبل مرضه وفي مرضه، حتى تبقى إلى الأبد عبرة لكل إنسان!... فقد عاش هذا الإنسان في اقتراف الخطية مما كان سبباً في ضياع صحته حتى آلت إلى ما آلت إليه من الضمور والشلل! لقد انصاع وراء شهوة الخطية فاستعبدته وحطمته. والرب لما راه تحنن عليه من تلقاء ذاته إذ لمح فيه بقايا إرادة، فبادره بسؤاله: «أتريد أن تبرأ؟» ليستنفر فيه الرجاء الذي استبدت به محاولات الثماني والثلاثين سنة البائسة، ولكي يستنهض فيه الإرادة نحو الحياة الأفضل. ويلاحظ القارىء أن الرب لم يسأله عن إيمانه، فالإيمان يُبحث عنه بعد أن نستوثق من وجود الارادة. لأن الإيمان فعل إرادة. فالرب يستنفر الإرادة في الإنسان, إرادة الإيمان بالحياة, ليرسي فوقها قوة الحياة الأفضل. 
‏فانظر أيها القارىء كيف أن الرب لا ييأس من خلاص الخطاة، هو يطلبهم ويستنهض إرادتهم. فكيف ييأس الخاطىء من رحمة رب الحياة؟ والقديس يوحنا يقدم مريض الثماني والثلاثين سنة نموذجاً لإرادة الحياة بالنسبة لخاطىء لم تنطفىء منه جذوة الحياة. ويقدم المسيح في منظر من قيل عنه: «قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف وفتيلة مدخنة لا يطفىء.» (مت20:12) 
‏هذا مما جعل الأباء القدامى وكثيراً من العلماء المحدثين يرون في قصة هذا المريض إشارة إلى شعب إسرائيل الذي أقام في التيه «ثماني وثلاثين سنة»، ثم عاش تحت «الخمسة» أسفار التي للتوراة يترجى حياة وشفاء، فلم يجد: «... الأن قوموا واعبروا وادي زارد، فعبرنا وادي زارد. والأيام التي سرنا فيها من قادش برينع حتى عبرنا وادي زارد كانت ثماني وثلاثين سنة حتى فني كل الجيل... ويد الرب أيضاً كانت عليهم لإبادتهم من وسط المحلة حتى فنوا.» (تث13:2-15) 
‏ولكن ليعذرني القارىء إذا قلت إن هذا إسراف في التأويل يُخرج الرواية عن أصالتها التلقائية كما رواها القديس يوحنا ويُضعف من معناها الروحي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 يونيو 2017)

*7- أَجَابَهُ الْمَرِيضُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ يُلْقِينِي فِي الْبِرْكَةِ مَتَى تَحَرَّكَ الْمَاءُ. بَلْ بَيْنَمَا أَنَا آتٍ يَنْزِلُ قُدَّامِي آخَرُ».​
‏كان رداً من واقع الحال، وكأنى به يريد أن يقول: «أما الإرادة فهي حاضرة عندي يا سيد ولكن أن أجد قوة على التنفيذ فلست أجد!!» وهو رد صائب غاية الصواب استدرج حنان الرب، ولكن خيبة أمل المريض لم تكن في إرادته التي استخدمها مئات المرات، ولكن في بني الإنسان الذين لم يؤتوا الرحمة، فهلا ترحم أنت؟ «الأخ لن يفدي الإنسان فداء.» (مز7:49‏) 
‏ولكن بالرغم من صحة الرد وصحة التعليل، إلا أن القضية تحولت في نظر المقعد من قضية حياة في الخطيئة ضد نفسه والله، إلى خطأ الناس وخطية الآخرين. وهذه طبيعة الخطية تخفي نفسها عن مصدرها الحقيقي لتظهر وكأن صاحبها منها براء!! وهكذا تبلغ النفس البشرية تزييفها للحق، الأمر الذي يطوح بها بعيداً عن الله وعن رحمته. 
‏لقد وقع «أيوب» البار في هذا التزييف لما أتته بلواه، فنسبها إلى الله، وأخذ يعاتبه «يُكثر جروحي بلا سبب» (أي17:9)!! و«كغافل من الرحمة» و«قد نسي حسنات أيوب الكثيرة في غابر الأزمان» (أي 31)! وماذا كان رد القدير، الذي عيناه تخترقان استار الظلام وأمس مكشوف أمامه كاليوم؛ قال له قولته المشهورة: «تستذبني لكي تتبرر أنت؟» (أي8:40). ولكن وبالنهاية قبل الرب ذنب أيوب على نفسه وبرره وأبرأه!! أليس هو الفادي الذي حمل عارنا؟ وهل تغير الرب أبداً؟ 
«يا سيد ليس لى إنسان يلقيني في البركة»: لقد استدر عطف السيد. أليس هو القائل على فم إشعياء النبي: «فرأى أنه ليس إنسان, وتحير من أنه ليس شفيع» (إش16:59‏)، فحنت أحشاؤه، «فخلصت ذراعه لنفسه، وبره هو عضده، فلبس البر كدرع وخوذة الخلاص على رأسه» (إش17:59). ونظر إلى المُقعد وكأنه ينظر إلى الشعب بأكمله أو الإنسان ككل!! وقال قولته وكأن ظهره مسنود على الصليب: «قم احمل سريرك وامشي». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 يونيو 2017)

*8- قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قُمِ. احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ».
9- فَحَالاً بَرِئَ الإِنْسَانُ وَحَمَلَ سَرِيرَهُ وَمَشَى. وَكَانَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ سَبْتٌ.​
‏ألم يقل القديس يوحنا في بدء روايته: «فصعد يسوع إلى أورشليم»؟ إذن، فقد أتى الفادي إلى صهيون. هكذا رآه إشعياء من وراء الدهور: «ويأتي الفادي إلى صهيون وإلى التائبين عن المعصية في يعقوب يقول الرب..، قومي أستنيري لأنه قد جاء نورك، ومجد الرب أشرق عليك» (إش 20:59 و 1:60). فليست بركة بيت حسدا (بيت الرحمة) ذات الخمس أروقة لتترجى بعد، ولا المياه التي تحركها الملائكة، بل ينبوع الرحمة الدائمة والفائضة مجاناً بلا وسيط وبلا شروط! هي كلمة صدرت منه فأحيت العاجز، وشددت أوصال جسده المنحل، وحركت عضلاته الضامرة، دبت فيها قوة الله فأحيتها بأقوى مما كانت. وظهره الذي انحنى تحت عبء السنين الطوال قام واستقام، وحمل ثقل سريره كظهر شاب يستعرض قواه! لقد صار ماضيه الحزين كقصة وشهادة. وهذا حال كل من صدق وآمن بكلمة المسيح. لم يقل القديس يوحنا أن المُقعد آمن بالكلمة، ولا حتى عرف من هو الذي يكلمه!! لكنها «الكلمة» التي خرجت من فم المسيح «الكلمة». 
‏فلينتبه القارىء إلى قوة «الكلمة» في حد ذاتها، إنها تنتهر الخطية فتلاشيها، وتنتهر المرض فتلغي سطوته. لقد قال المسيح: إن «الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح وحياة» (يو63:6‏). فإن كانت كلمة المسيح هكذا بهذه القوة فكيف لا نُسكنها قلوبنا؟ وما الذي يقف دون أن تعمل عملها فينا؟ لقد أصابت المُقعد وهو منطرح على سريره، فلماذا لا تصيبنا ونحن منطرحون تحت صليبه؟ و«كلمة» المسيح تعمل عملها ولا تحتاج إلا لمن «يسمعها» ويكون محتاجاً إليها. 
‏لقد استخدم المسيح هذا الإجراء الفريد من نوعه في شفاء المُقعد، الذي لم يكن يعي من هو الذي يكلمه، في إثبات صحة وصدق استعلانه لنفسه: «تأتي ساعة وهي الأن حين يسمع الأموات (بالخطية) صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون» (يو 25:5). فالمُقعد نموذج «لموتى الخطية» الذين يعيشون موتهم وهم يريدون الحياة، الذي حالما سمع صوت المسيح قام وحمل سريره ومشى. 
‏فانظر أيها القارىء كيف يقدم القديس يوحنا عناصر قصة شفاء ‏المُقعد بكل دقة وترتيب وحكمة مذهلة لتكون هي نفسها عناصر الحوار اللاهوتي العميق الذي أجراه المسيح مع اليهود بعد ذلك كونه «يعطي الحياة لمن يشاء» (قارن يو21:5)، وأن كل من يسمع مجرد صوته يحيا ولو كان من سكان القبور(قارن يو28:5). 
‏وبالنهاية هي ليست مجرد قصة شفاء أو معجزة باهرة من معجزات المسيح، بل هي قصة عمل الفداء مصورة بعمقها. 
‏ولو يلاحظ القارىء، يجد أن القديس يوحنا على غير العادة لا يذكر أنها آية, كذلك نجد الرب فى هذه القصة صاحب مبادرة إذ أعطى الشفاء كأمر: «قم», «احمل», «امشي». فخضع له المريض كمن يخضع لفعل دخل كيانه وجدد حاله دون أن يكون له أية استجابة واعية مُسبقة, وأنه شفي في الحال دون إجراءات ثانوية كالغسل في البركة أو خلافه. كذلك فلم يشترط عليه الرب أي شرط، وهذه هي طبيعة الفداء بكل جلاء، مجانية مطلقة، من طرف واحد وهو الله في شخص يسوع المسيح. 
‏نحن كلنا هذا المُقعد، إذا أردنا أن نفهم الفداء ونعيه, وإذا تكرمنا أن نقبله طواعية! فنحن تقبلنا هذا الفداء ونحن بعد خطاة مطروحي الجسد تحت ذُلة جبروت الخطية ولا حراك لنا؛ وفعل الفداء سرى فينا ولم يعد لنا, إن كنا نفهم, إلا أن نحمل سريرنا ونذهب نبشر بالذي صنع معنا هذا الفضل الفائق. ولا نعود نخطى، بل نحدث بفضل الذي دعانا إلى الحياة في نوره العجيب. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 يونيو 2017)

*10- فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ لالَّذِي شُفِيَ: «إِنَّهُ سَبْتٌ! لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَحْمِلَ سَرِيرَكَ».
11- أَجَابَهُمْ: «إِنَّ الَّذِي أَبْرَأَنِي هُوَ قَالَ لِي احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ».​
وفي الحقيقة إن المسيح لم يصنح هذه الآية بالرغم من أنه «سبت»، بل لأنه «سبت». لأن هذا الا ختيار هو جزء من استعلان المسيح لنفسه باعتباره «رب السبت», حسبما قال مرة (مر 28:2, لو5:6‏)؛ ولكونه جاء ليعطى «سبتاً» جديداً، أي راحة «جديدة» عوض الراحة الجسدية القديمة (عب10:4). 
‏أما إجابة المقعد فتنم عن تقدير لمن قال له قم ... واحمل ... وامشى، أكثر من تقديره لموضوع السبت، لقد ذُهل المُقعد؛ أبعد أن أفنى عمره في الكساح الذي هو فيه وجاء من شفاه يُطالب بذنب شفائه وحمل سريره وسيره على رجليه صحيحة؛ إن هذه المغالطة المناقضة للواقع ظهرت في قلب ذلك المريض صارخة مستغيثة! لمن أسمع، ولمن أطيع؟ للناموس الذي عجز عن أن يشفي عجزي؟ أو لذلك الإنسان الذي شفاني وقواني ودعاني للسير على قدماي؟ لقد قصد المسيح ذلك قصداً، أن يضع هذه الموازنة بصورتها العملية ليس في نظر المُقعد وحده, وهو صاحب الحق الآول في المقارنة والموازنة بين الناموس وذلك الإنسان, بل وفي نظر البشرية كلها!! 
‏ولينتبه القارىء‏، فإن المسيح هنا لا يقدم ناموساً يُحفظ، ولا قانوناً يُحكم بمقتضاه، ولا نظاماً يُدرّس؛ بل قدم نفسه للمُقعد في «كلمة» قالها فكانت له الشفاء والحياة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يونيو 2017)

*12- فَسَأَلُوهُ: «مَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي قَالَ لَكَ احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ؟».​
‏لاحظ هنا أنهم لا يستفسرون عن الذي شفاه لأنهم يعرفونه تمام المعرفة؛ ولكنهم يسخرون من قول الرجل إذ يضعون «هذا الإنسان» في مقابل سبت «الله وناموسه». 
‏ثم انظر كيفر يتجاهل هؤلاء الفريسيون عمل الآية المذهلة، التي لو كانت قد حدثت في أيامنا هذه لرجت العالم كله، ولا يرون في كل ما صار للمقعد إلا كونه يحمل سريره في يوم الراحة، وينظرون إلى ذلك بمنظار مرعب, إذ يرون في ذلك استحقاقه للموت!! رجماً!! 
[إذا حدث أن حمل أي إنسان أي شيء من مكان عام إل بيته الخاص في السبت ويكون ذلك عمدا فإنه يكون مستحقاً للموت رجماً] 
‏إنهم يبثحون عن الموت في كل ما هو حياة، وصح فيهم قول المسيح أنهم: «يصفون عن البعوضة ويبلعون الجمل.» (مت 24:23) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يونيو 2017)

*13- أَمَّا الَّذِي شُفِيَ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مَنْ هُوَ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اعْتَزَلَ إِذْ كَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ جَمْعٌ.​
‏لم يكن من طبيعة المسيح أن يلفت أنظار الناس إليه، فهو ينتخب الذين يتكلم معهم، وينتخب الوقت المناسب، والمكان اللائق، والظرف الذي ينطق منه تعليمه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يونيو 2017)

*14- بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ وَجَدَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «هَا أَنْتَ قَدْ بَرِئْتَ فلاَ تُخْطِئْ أَيْضاً لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لَكَ أَشَرُّ».​
‏ليعلم القارىء أن قدرة المسيح على الشفاء وإعطاء صحة الحياة قائمة أصلاً ومتأسسة على سر الفداء وقدرته على مغفرة الخطية، الذي دفع ثمنه بسفك دمه على الصليب. والمسيح كان يعمل ويتكلم على أساس أنه مصلوب، لأن الصلب أمر قد تقرر ومنذ الأزل، فلم يعد المسيح خاضعاً لتصريف الفعل «يصلب» كماض وحاضر ومستقبل. فالمسيح مصلوب في الفكر التوراتي أو الطقس الموسوي منذ أن ذُبح خروف الفصح الآول: «وتكون جثتاها على شارع المدينة العظيمة التي تدعى روحيأ سدوم ومصر حيث صُلب ربنا أيضاً.» (رؤ8:11) 
‏وبحسب فكر بولس الرسول، فالصليب هو قصد الله الذي قصده في المسيح منذ الدهور: «لي أنا أصغر جميع القديسين أُعطيت هذه النعمة, أن أبشر بين الأمم بغنى المسيح الذي لا يُستقصى، وأنير الجميع في ما هو شركة السر المكتوم منذ الدهور, في الله خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح؛ لكي يُعرف الآن عند الرؤساء والسلاطين في السماويات بواسطة الكنيسة بحكمة الله المتنوعة, حسب ‏قصد الدهور الذي صنعه في المسيح يسوع ربنا» (أف8:3-11)
‏وعند بطرس الرسول، هو معروف قبل تأسيس العالم: «بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس، دم المسيح، معروفاً سابقاً قبل تأسيس العالم، ولكن قد أُظهر في الآزمنة الأخيرة  من أجلكم.»( 1بط19:1-20) 
‏فقدرة المسيح على الشفاء والإقامة من الموت نابعة من قوة ذبيحة نفسه القائمة والدائمة فيه, والتي قدمها على الصليب، في الوقت المعين، عن كل خطاة الأرض، من أول الزمان وإلى آخر كل زمان. 
‏بهذه القوة والقدرة الذبائحية والفدائية التي فيه، أعطي مُقعد بيت حسدا الشفاء والحياة الجديدة، على أساس أن كل خطاياه وعاره السابق حمله المسيح عنه في جسده بانتظار يوم الصليب. لذلك لا نسمع أن المسيح قد دان هذا المقعد، ولكن فقط، ولكي يضمن له هذه الحياة التي أعطاها له كي تبقى له بلا دينونة، أمره بل آزره بنصيحة تكاد تكون دعاء: أن لا يخطىء أيضاً أي ثانية, وذلك حينما وجده في الهيكل، لئلا يسقط عنه العفو الذي أعطاه لخلاصه المجاني. كما أن المسيح لم يشأ أن يظل هذا المريض الذي نال نعمة الشفاء جاهلاً بمن شفاه, فأعلن نفسه له ليعطيه فرصة الإيمان بالمسيح وقتما اكتمل انتباه وعيه المسيحي. 
‏ثم قول المسيح: «لا تخطىء أيضاً» فيه إيماءة إلى أن علة مرضه الذي طال واستطال هي الخطية, فالخطية هي علة الإنسان الاولى التي أوجبت عليه الموت. والمرض مهما كان، فهو جزء من الموت الذي ورثه الإنسان من رأس جنسنا آدم الأول, ولكن يقابله الآن الحياة التي ورثناها من المسيح الذي ولدنا ثانية بالروح لله، والذي صار رأس الجسد أي الكنيسة، والذي حول الموت إلى حياة بالإيمان به، وحول المرض من تأديب وعقاب إلى علة لتمجيد الله!!: «يا معلم من أخطأ, هذا (الأعمى) أم أبواه حتى وُلد أعمى؟ أجاب يسوع: لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه, لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه» (يو2:9-3)؛ «فلما سمع يسوع قال: هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله، ليتمجد ابن الله به.» (يو4:11) 
‏وهكذا كل مرض مهما كان ومهما أصاب، فهو لمجد الله، إذا حولناه إلى شكر حقيقي واحتملناه بصبر، فيتمجد الله فينا بسبب هذا المرض عينه!! لذلك لم تفت على القديس يوحنا أن يُكمل قائلاً:
«بعد ذلك وجده يسوع في الهيكل»: واضح أن المُقعد اتجه مباشرة إلى الهيكل, ربما حاملاً سريره, وهذا هو الذي أثار حوله العاصفة، ولكن القصد واضح أنه أراد أن يقدم الشكر لله مما يلفت نظرنا أنه كان على شيء من التقوى، فالفتيلة المدخنة ما فتئت تدخن حتى اشتعلت! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يونيو 2017)

*15- فَمَضَى الإِنْسَانُ وَأَخْبَرَ الْيَهُودَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الَّذِي أَبْرَأَهُ.​
واضح أن المُقعد وجد في المسيح من يستطيع أن يتحمل عنه تهمة حمل السرير, فأسرع في تبرئة نفسه، لا خيانة لمن شفاه, بل اعترافاً من واقع الحال. ثم أن المسيح لم يوصيه أن لا يقول لأحد، حتى يُحسب أنه أخل بالوصية, بل ذهب لُيري نفسه للكاهن اعترافاً بفضل الله ومن شفاه. 
‏المصادمة الأولى مع اليهود: المسيح يعلن عن لاهوته وشخصيته الماسيانية في أعمق ما بلغه إنجيل القديس يوحنا، بطرحه أعظم قضية لاهوتية لتحتل الصدارة في الإيمان المسيحي، وذلك في خطوات متلاحقة وبتنظيم متدرج منسجم من الاستعلانات التي تكشف عن طبيعة الآب والابن والوحدة الفعلية القائمة بينهما. 
‏والموقف الذي يقفه المسيح هنا أمام اليهود يتسم بالشجاعة البالغة القوة والاتزان، وهو يكشف عن إلوهيته أمام أعدائه المتربصين به، دون حذر، وهوي علم تمام العلم أنه بذلك يخطب الموت ويستدعيه، ولكنه فى آن واحد يرمي أساس الايمان المسيحي برمته! أما سامعوه فكانوا, ويتحتم أن يكونوا, إما واحد يصدق القول تصديق الإيمان فيقبل المسيح رباً وإلهاً، وإما واحد يصر بأسنانه إذ يراه مجدفاً ويستحق الموت بلا رحمة. ولم يقف المسيح من قبل مثل هذا الموقف الحرج الذي فيه يتقاسم سامعوه الحب الطاغي والكراهية المرة بلا توسط! وبالفعل كان هذا الدفاع اللاهوتي المنقطع النظير هو هو بعينه أدلة الاتهام التي قدمته إلى الصليب! كما صار هو بعينه دستور الحب والايمان عند ملايين الملايين من بني الإنسان! 
‏خطوات الإستعلان: 
1- «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل.» (يو 17:5) 
2- «كماأن الآب يقيم الأموات ويُحيي، كذلك الابن أيضاً يُحيي من يشاء.» (يو21:5)
3- «الآب لا يدين أحداً، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن.» (يو 22:5) 
4- «لكي يكرم الجميع الابن، كما يكرمون الآب.» (يو 23:5) 
5- «من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد ‏انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.» (يو24:5‏) 
6- تأتي ساعة، وهي الآن، حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.» (يو25:5) 
7- «لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته، كذلك أعطى الابن أيضاً أن تكون له حياة في ذاته.» (يو26:5) 
8- «وأعطاه سلطاناً أن يدين أيضاً, لأنه ابن الإنسان.» (يو27:5) 
9- «تأتي ساعة فيها يسمح جميع الذين في القبور صوته، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة.» (يو 28:5-29) 
ويلاحظ أن هذه الحقائق الأساسية في لاهوت المسيح، المقدمة هنا كدستور عمل، هي التي انبثقت منها كل تعاليمه التي قدمها قبل أو بعد ذلك، سواء كونه خبز الحياة، أو الماء الحي، أو نور الحياة، أو الراعى الصالح، أو الكرمة الحقيقية، أو القيامة والحياة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يونيو 2017)

*15- فَمَضَى الإِنْسَانُ وَأَخْبَرَ الْيَهُودَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الَّذِي أَبْرَأَهُ.​
واضح أن المُقعد وجد في المسيح من يستطيع أن يتحمل عنه تهمة حمل السرير, فأسرع في تبرئة نفسه، لا خيانة لمن شفاه, بل اعترافاً من واقع الحال. ثم أن المسيح لم يوصيه أن لا يقول لأحد، حتى يُحسب أنه أخل بالوصية, بل ذهب لُيري نفسه للكاهن اعترافاً بفضل الله ومن شفاه. 
‏المصادمة الأولى مع اليهود: المسيح يعلن عن لاهوته وشخصيته الماسيانية في أعمق ما بلغه إنجيل القديس يوحنا، بطرحه أعظم قضية لاهوتية لتحتل الصدارة في الإيمان المسيحي، وذلك في خطوات متلاحقة وبتنظيم متدرج منسجم من الاستعلانات التي تكشف عن طبيعة الآب والابن والوحدة الفعلية القائمة بينهما. 
‏والموقف الذي يقفه المسيح هنا أمام اليهود يتسم بالشجاعة البالغة القوة والاتزان، وهو يكشف عن إلوهيته أمام أعدائه المتربصين به، دون حذر، وهوي علم تمام العلم أنه بذلك يخطب الموت ويستدعيه، ولكنه فى آن واحد يرمي أساس الايمان المسيحي برمته! أما سامعوه فكانوا, ويتحتم أن يكونوا, إما واحد يصدق القول تصديق الإيمان فيقبل المسيح رباً وإلهاً، وإما واحد يصر بأسنانه إذ يراه مجدفاً ويستحق الموت بلا رحمة. ولم يقف المسيح من قبل مثل هذا الموقف الحرج الذي فيه يتقاسم سامعوه الحب الطاغي والكراهية المرة بلا توسط! وبالفعل كان هذا الدفاع اللاهوتي المنقطع النظير هو هو بعينه أدلة الاتهام التي قدمته إلى الصليب! كما صار هو بعينه دستور الحب والايمان عند ملايين الملايين من بني الإنسان! 
‏خطوات الإستعلان: 
1- «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل.» (يو 17:5) 
2- «كماأن الآب يقيم الأموات ويُحيي، كذلك الابن أيضاً يُحيي من يشاء.» (يو21:5)
3- «الآب لا يدين أحداً، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن.» (يو 22:5) 
4- «لكي يكرم الجميع الابن، كما يكرمون الآب.» (يو 23:5) 
5- «من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد ‏انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.» (يو24:5‏) 
6- تأتي ساعة، وهي الآن، حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون.» (يو25:5) 
7- «لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته، كذلك أعطى الابن أيضاً أن تكون له حياة في ذاته.» (يو26:5) 
8- «وأعطاه سلطاناً أن يدين أيضاً, لأنه ابن الإنسان.» (يو27:5) 
9- «تأتي ساعة فيها يسمح جميع الذين في القبور صوته، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة.» (يو 28:5-29) 
ويلاحظ أن هذه الحقائق الأساسية في لاهوت المسيح، المقدمة هنا كدستور عمل، هي التي انبثقت منها كل تعاليمه التي قدمها قبل أو بعد ذلك، سواء كونه خبز الحياة، أو الماء الحي، أو نور الحياة، أو الراعى الصالح، أو الكرمة الحقيقية، أو القيامة والحياة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 يونيو 2017)

*16- وَلِهَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ هَذَا فِي سَبْتٍ.​
«الشرير يراقب الصديق محاولاً أن يميته». (مز32:37‏)​

‏«ولهذا»: أي «بسبب ما عمله يسوع في السبت»، ولكن تأتي كلمة «عمل» في اليونانية بمعنى «بسبب ما تعود أن يعمله», بصيغة التكرار والدوام من جهة كسر الناموس علناً وبإصرار وباستمرار، إذ كان يكاد لا يعمل آياته إلا في السبت. 
‏وهذه في الحقيقة أول مرة يعلن فيها اليهود عن عداوتهم بالفعل، بنية القتل. وهذا يعود إلى المغالاة التي فاقت كل الحدود في حفظ السبت، حتى بلغت إلى الحد الذي تساءل فيه كبار الربيين عن مدى خضوع الله نفسه لهذه الوصية! ويخبرنا العالم دودد في شرحه لإنجيل يوحنا أنه قد جرى بالفعل حوار بين أشهر أربعة ربيين يهود وهم غمالائيل الثاني ويشوع بن حنانيا وإلعازر ابن عزاريا ورابي عقيبا, أثناء وجودهم معاً في روما سنة 95م، أي في زمن كتابة إنجيل يوحنا، وقد انتهى بهم الحوار إلى تقرير ان [الله يحفظ الوصية لأنه لا يعمل خارج حدود مسكنه أي السماء والأرض، ولا يسير مسافة أطول من قامته، لذلك فعمل الله هو في الحدود المسموحة!] أنظر وتعجب!! 
‏من هنا كان رد المسيح عليهم، لأنه إذ كان يعلم مدى جنونهم في إخضاع الله للوصية قال لهم: «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل»، فالله ليس تحت حكم الزمان والمكان والحركة فهذه كلها نواميس زائلة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 يونيو 2017)

*17- فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».​
‏بمعنى أن انه لم يتوقف عن عمله قط, فهو لا يزال يعمل وإلا تتوقف الحياة. فالله لم يخلق الخليقة بواسطة اللوغس الابن ثم تركها تعمل من تلقاء ذاتها كما يقول الذين لا يؤمنون بالله والخلق! وإلا تختل موازين الانضباط والتناسق والاستمرارية, فالله يحكم ويدين الخليقة بقوانين ‏دائمة لا تخضع لفكر الانسان. 
‏والمسيح يضع نفسه مع الله الآب كمسئول عن الخليقة, وخاصة فيما يخصه من جهة قيامها ودوامها، وبالأكثر من جهة فدائها وخلاصها وتجديدها وتكميلها: «الله... كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثاً لكل شيء الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين. الذى, وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره، وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته, بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي.» (عب1:1-3‏) 
‏كذلك يقول بولس الرسول في سفر العبرانيين صراحة كيف أسس الابن الأرض والسموات, وكيف أنها تتغير وفي النهاية يتلاشى شكلها المادي المنظور، أما المسيح الابن فلن يتغير ولا يتبدل: «وأما عن الابن (فيقول كرسيك يا الله (الابن) إلى دهر الدهور قضيب الاستقاهة هو قضيب ملكك، أحببت البر وأبغضت الإثم، من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بزيت الآبتهاج أكثر من شركائك. وأنت يا رب في البدء أسست الأرض, والسموات هي عمل يديك, هي تبيد ولكن أنت تبقى، وكلها كثوب تبلى وكرداء تطويها فتتغير, ولكن أنت أنت وسنوك لن تفنى» (عب8:1-12)
‏ثم يعود القديس بولس في رسالة أفسس ليوضح مركز المسيح من جهة الخليقة كلها في السماء وعلى الأرض، كيف أن تدبير الله منذ الأزل جعلها تتمحور في المسيح, وتنجمع، وتتحد بواسطته في انسجام يفوق تصور الانسان: «إذ عرفنا بسر مشيئته، حسب مسرته التي قصدها في نفسه، لتدبير ملء الأزمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح ما في السموات وما على الأرض في ذاك (المسيح).» (أف9:1-10) 
‏بهذا يتضح لنا قول المسيح: «أبى يعمل حتى الأن وأنا أعمل». فالخليقة كلها في السماء والأرض لا تزال فى دور الخلق والتجديد والترقي، وفق مشيئة الله وتدبيره مع المسيح الابن، لغاية ستظهر في النهاية حينما يُخضع الله كل شيء لسطان المسيح الابن: «لأنه يجب أن يملك، حتى يضع جميع الأعداء تحت قدميه. آخر عدو يبطل هو الموت.» (1كو25:15-16) 
‏وربوبية المسيح فوق الخليقة وكل نواميسها واضحة من قول المسيح: «ثم قال لهم: السبت إنما جُعل لأجل الإنسان لا الإنسان لأجل السبت، إذا ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً.» (مر27:2-28) 
‏فالمسيح، بعمله الأشفية وصنع الرحمة في يوم السبت، كان يقوم في الحقيقة بعملية تكميلية للخلق مساوية في مضمونها الإلهي للخلق ذاته. فالذي يجعل الأعمى المولود هكذا يصبح له عينان والميت المدفون وله أربعة أيام يقوم, إنما يعمل عملاً من صميم جوهر الخلق والخالق، مما يثبت أن أعمال الخلق لم تنته في نظر الله في اليوم السابع! 
‏أما سبت المسيح الحقيقي فكان بعد أن أكمل أعمال الفداء وخلاص الإنسان على الصليب «قد أُكمل» (يو30:19)؛ أما بحسب الجسد فقد استراح في القبر: «لأن يوم ذلك السبت كان عظيماً» (يو31:19‏), وأما بحسب الروح فبعد أن أكمل المسيح آلامه دخل إلى راحته العليا أي مجده: «أما كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده؟» (لو26:24‏) 
‏ودخول المسيح إلى مجده هو بحد ذاته الراحة العظمى التي يحكي عنها سفر العبرانيين هكذا: «لأن الذي دخل راحته استراح هو أيضاً من أعماله, كما الله, من أعماله, فلنجتهد أن ندخل تلك الراحة.» (عب10:4-11) 
‏وهنا يُلاحظ التوازي بين قول المسيح «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل‏» و يين «استراح هو أيضاً من أعماله كما الله من أعماله». فالعمل على التوازي، والراحة على التوازي بين الآب والابن كل في مجاله، ومجال الاثنين هو تكميل مجال واحد!. لذلك يستطرد سفر العبرانيين ويقول إن راحتنا، أى سبتنا، هو «راحة» المسيح وسبته وقد أكملت مرة واحدة وإلى الايد، «إذاً بقيت راحة لشعب الله» (عب9:4‏), ويقصد هنا راحة جديدة غير راحة السبت، وهي الشركة في سبت المسيح أي موته لبلوغ القيامة التي هي غاية ونهاية كل الأعمال؛ والراحة التي تمت فيها ذبيحة المسيح وقبولها لدى الآب فتمت المصالحة بين الإنسان والله. 
‏من هذا نفهم الآن لماذا كانت وصية السبت هامة وصارمة وخطيرة بهذا المقدار في الناموس القديم وكان ثمن التعدي هو الموت حتماً!! ليس لأنها كانت ذات مدلول أو نفع خلاصى بأي وجه من الوجوه، بل لأنها كانت تثير بالرمز إلى سبت العهد الجديد، سبت الله الآبدي، الذي كان ثمنه موت ابن الله أيضاً في القبر كنهاية لكل أعمال الناموس، الذي أُبطل بموت المسيح الفدائي. اسمع ما يقوله سفر العبرانيين كيف انتهى هذا الناموس بكل وصاياه من سبت وخلافه: «فلو كان بالكهنوت اللاوي كمال، إذ الشعب أخذ الناموس عليه (على أساس الكهنوت اللاوي), ماذا كانت الحاجة بعد إلى أن يقوم كاهن أخر(الرب يسوع) على رتبة ملكي صادق ولا يقال على رتبة هارون؟ لأنه إن تغير الكهنوت, فبالضرورة يصير تغيير للناموس أيضاً» (عب11:7-12)، «فإنه يصير إبطال الوصية السابقة من أجل ضعفها وعدم نفعها، إذ الناموس لم يكمل شيئاً.» (عب18:7-19) 
‏ثم يعود سفر العبرانيين ويتكلم بعد ذلك عن راحة الله في سبت الله الآبدي الذى أكمله المسيح بموته. والذى به فتح الباب لدخول الإنسان في هذه الراحة عينها أي الحياة الآبدية. 
‏يبدأ بولس الرسول الحوار في رسالته للعبرانيين بوصف بني إسرائيل وهم في التيه وقد أغضبوا الله بقلة إيمانهم بقوله هكذا: «... حتى أقسمت في غضبي لن يدخلوا راحتي, انظروا أيها الإخوة أن لا يكون في أحدكم قلب شرير بعدم إيمان في الارتداد عن الله الحي... ولمن أقسم لن يدخلوا راحته إلا للذين لم يطيعوا؟ فنرى أنهم لم يقدروا أن يدخلوا لعدم الايمان. فلنخف أنه مع بقاء وعد بالدخول إلى راحته يرى أحد منكم أنه قد خاب منه... لأننا نحن المؤمنين ندخل الراحة... مع كون الأعمال قد أُكملت منذ تأسيس العالم. لأنه قال في موضع عن السابع هكذا: واستراح الله في اليوم السابع من جميع أعماله. وفي هذا (هنا) أيضاً (يقول) لن يدخلوا راحتي؟... إذاً بقيت راحة لشعب الله! لأن الذي (المسيح) دخل راحته (السبت الآبدي) استراح هو أيضأ من أعماله كما الله من أعماله. فلنجتهد أن ندخل تلك الراحة لئلا يسقط أحد في عبرة العصيان هذه عينها.» (عب11:3-19) , (1:4-11). 
‏واضح إذاً أن سبتنا الآبدي الدي يقوم على إيماننا بالمسيح بموته وقيامته، قد أُلغى وإلى الآبد سبت الناموس الرمزى الذى كان شبهاً للسماويات وظلها. 
‏ولكن يلاحظ أن المسيح في قوله: «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل»، لا يجعل عمله منفصلاً عن عمل الله بل متآزراً معه، كما يُفهم تماماً أن المسيح ينفي نفياً باتاً أن يكون خاضعأ تحت «أعمال الله» وبالتال تحت فكرة استراحة الله، بل أعلى منها وقواماً عليها، وهذا هو الذي أثار حفيظة اليهود أيما إثارة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 يونيو 2017)

*18- فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.​
لقد فهم اليهود كل ما ضمنه المسيح في قوله المختصر جداً: «أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل‏» . فهو أولاً وقبل كل شيء قد ألغى سلطة الناموس وأبطل الاعتراف بوصية السبت علنا وبإصرار! معتمداً على ادعائه بالصلة المطلقة بالله! 
‏«أن الله أبوه»: الكلمة الخطيرة في هذه الآية هي (     ), التي تفيد الملكية الشخصية أي أن الله أبوه الشخصي الذاتى وهنا يصبح المسيح ابن الله ومعادلاً له, ولقد وقعت على أسماع اليهود كالصاعقة، فهذا عين التجديف إن نظروه كإنسان. وهنا تكون مصيبتهم هم وتجديفهم هم وليس المسيح. وبالتالي اعتبروا أنه يدعي أن عمله (وهو إنسان) يساوي عمل الله، وبذلك يكون قد كسر وصية السبت بمعنى أنه حلها أي فك رباطها وناموسها، وبالتالي أبطل الخضوع لناموسها. 
‏وفي الحقيقة هذه كانت بالفعل نظرة المسيح, ونحن لا ننسى قوله: «انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه» (يو19:2), «أما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده» (يو21-2). أي أنه ليس السبت فقط بل والعبادة الهيكلية بكل مشتملاتها وطقوسها وناموسها وكهنوتها وأعيادها وسبوتها بالتالي، وقد جعل «هيكل جسده» بمفهوم ذبيحته أي موته وقيامته، بكل أعضائه الجدد أي الكنيسة، هي الهيكل الجديد. 
‏ولو أحسئا الرؤية من جهة سر العداوة المرة التي تراكمت في قلوب هؤلاء اليهود غير المؤمنين به والمعاندين له نجدها في عدم فهمهم وعدم قبولهم من قريب أو بعيد كونه يقول عن نفسه إنه ابن الله الذاتي, ولقد ضجوا من هذا التعبير, وأخيراً صارحوه عن سبب محاولتهم قتله قائلين: «وأنت إنسان, تجعل نفسك إلهاً» (يو33:10). ولكن لو أحسنوا الرؤية لرأوه العكس: «وهو إله, جعل نفسه إنساناً»!! 
ولقد صر هؤلاء اليهود عداوتهم في قلوبهم من نحو قوله أنه «ابن الله», حتى أفصحوا عنها بمرارة كعلة طلبهم لصلبه أمام بيلاطس: «فلما رآه رؤساء الكهنة والخدام صرخوا قائلين اصلبه اصلبه. قال لهم بيلاطس خذوه أنتم واصلبوه لأني لست أجد فيه علة. أجابه اليهود: لنا ناموس، وحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت، لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله.‏» (يو6:19-7) 
ثم يا لحذق هذا القديس يوحنا الرسول كيف يصور لنا عثرة اليهود بقوة وعنف وجلاء لتكون لنا هي نفسها أساسا للايمان الواثق الوثيق!! «الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين، لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.» (يو18:3‏)  
‏والذي دخل في روع اليهود وطمس معالم رؤية الحق وسماعه، تصورهم أن المسيح وهو إنسان يجعل نفسه إلهاً، ثم بادعائه أن الله أبوه يجعل نفسه «إلهاً مقابل إله» وهو الله، وبذلك يكون في نظرهم إلهاً ثانياً. ومن هذه النقطة بالذات بدأ المسيح شرحه وتوضيحه لمعنى الابن بالنسبة للآب في الله الواحد!. وذلك في كل الحوار القادم (من آية 19 إلى 23). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 يونيو 2017)

*القسم الثانى من الأصحاح الخامس
شرح تفصيلى لمركز الابن من الله الآب
(19:5-30)​‏يتميز الجزء الأول من الإجابة الشاملة التي أجاب بها الرب على اعتراضات اليهود أنها تتخصص في توضيح طبيعة الابن وامتيازته وتنقسم إل قسمين: 
‏قسم يختص بالعلاقات مع الآب ويستمر من الآية 19 إلى الآية 23. 
والقسم الآخر يختص بالعلاقات مع الناس من الآية 24 إلى الآية 29. 
‏أما في العلاقات مع الآب، فيوضح أنه سواء كان في العمل أو في الكرامة، فالابن مطابق للآب تماماً، وذلك لكي ينظر الناس في عمل الابن عمل الآب، فأعمال الابن تستعلن عمل الآب غير المنظور عن قرب ورؤية . وحتى يكون بتكريمهم الابن المنظور لهم يكرمون الآب غير المنظور. ويوضح المسيح ذلك بأربعة أدلة على أساس أنه يستحيل على الابن أن يعمل من ذاته شيئاً بدون الآب، وكل دليل يقدمه يبدأ بحرف «لأن». 
‏( أ ) «لأن» مهما عمل ذاك (الآب) فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك(19‏). 
‏( ب ) «لأن» الآب يحب الابن ويريه جميع ما هو يعمله وسيريه أعمالاً أعظم من هذه (إقامة المقعد) لتتعجبوا أنتم (20). 
‏( ج ) «لأنه» كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويُحيي، كذلك الابن أيضاً يُحيي من يشاء (21) 
‏( د ) «لأن» الآب لا يدين أحداً، بل قد أعطى كل الديونة للابن 
وبناء على ذلك:«لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله» (22 و23) 
‏ 19- فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابن أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآب يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الابن كَذَلِكَ​‏يلاحظ هنا أن كلمة «الابن» تأتي بمفردها، وقد وردت ها في الآيات من 19-26 ثماني مرات، في حين أنها أتت في كل الإنجيل قبل ذلك وبعد ذلك عشر مرات فقط، هذا يجعلنا نفهم أن الإنجيل يركز جداً في هذه الآيات على القاعدة الإيمانية التي سيسهب بعد ذلك في شرحها. 
‏وفي البداية ينبغي أن نلاحظ أن هذا الحوار جرى مع أشخاص قلائل مدربين في المعرفة، فريسيين محنكين. وهذا يظهر من الإختصار الذي نهجه المسيح في تقريره للحقائق وارتفاعه إلى مستواها المطلق، الأمر الذي يحتاج إلى فهم وعمق. 
‏ثم نلاحظ ثانياً أن المسيح تحاشى أن يتكلم بضمير المتكلم «أنا»، كما لم يذكر الصفات التي اعتاد أن يلقب بها نفسه «كابن الإنسان»، أو حتى «ابن الله». ولكه يقتصر هنا على التوصيف المطلق «للابن» بالنسبة إلى «الآب» على مستوى المفهوم البشري للآب والابن، وذلك لكي لا يصدم تفكيرهم في البداية، بل يأخذهم أولاً على المستوى المطلق للأمور ثم يتدرج بهم للتطبيق، فيُظير شخصه بوضوح في الآية 24: «الذي يسمع كلامي» ثم في الآية 30 «أنا». فابتدأ هكذا: «الابن لا يقدر أن يعمل من نفسه شيئاً»! و‏هذه حقيقة مسلم بها؛ ثم الابن ينظر إلى ما يعمله الآب ويعمل مثله تماماً إذا كان الابن مطيعاً ومخلصاً ومحباً للآب! هذه حقيقة أيضاً مسلم بها تماماً. إذن فالمسيح يتكلم عن «ابوة» صادقة عاملة «وبنوة» صادقة عاملة. وهذا يتضمن بالضرورة أن إرادة الابن تكون مبثقة من إرادة الآب طالما أن العمل متطابق. ويقول ذهبي الفم أن [«لا يعمل من نفسه شيئاً», ليس قول من يلغي سلطانه بل إعلاناً عن التساوي المطلق غير المتغير عن الآب في القوة والمشيئة.]
«ما ينظر الآب يعمل»: ‏يلاحظ أن المسيح يستخدم هنا في هذه الآية فعل «ينظر» في صيغة المضارع وهو ‏باليونانية (      ) وهذا يفيد صلة الآب بالابن حال تجسده. كما سيجيء الفعل أيضاً في المضارع في الأية 30 أنه يُدين «كما أسمع أدين». أما حينما يستخدم المسيح الفعل الماضي فهو يشير إلى ما رآه وسمعه عند الآب قبل تجسده كقوله: «أنا أتكلم بما رأيت عند أبي» (يو38:8)، وكذلك: «وأنا ما سمعته منه فهذا أقوله للعالم» (يو26:8). وهذا تأكيد ضمني لإثبات سبق وجود المسيح قبل تجسده. 
‏كذلك قول المسيح: «الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأكملها ... الآب قد أرسلني» (يو36:5‏)، ففعل «أعطاني» وفعل «أرسلني» تفيد وجوده السابق على تجسده. كذلك أيضاً قوله: «لأني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت. لأني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك أرسلني.» (يو42:8) 
‏والملاحظ أن فعل «أرسلني» الذي يفيد ما قبل التجسد يأتي معه فعل «ما سمعت»، أو «ما رأيت»، أو «ما أتكلم»، كما في الآيات يو11:3-13, 31:3-32, 26:8و38, 49:12, 15:15, 36:5, 16:7, 24:14.
‏ولكن من كل الإفادات التي أفاد بها المسيح من سبق وجوده مع الآب أو «عند الله» لم يستخدمها المسيح ليستعلن شخصه، أو يزيد من هيبته، ولكن استخدمها ليفيد صدق كلامه وصدق رؤيتة واهمية إرساليته للعالم. وهذا يتضح جداً في قوله: «الحق الحق أقول لك: إننا إنما نتكلم بما نعلم؛ ونشهد بما رأينا ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا. إن كنت قلت لكم الأرضيات ولستم تؤمنون فكيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السمويات. وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء, ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء.» (يو11:3-13) 
‏فكلمة المسيح هي من واقع رؤيا وسماع الآب، هي شهادة مهداة للانسان للتصديق الفوري والايمان بلا فحص، هي الآب منظوراً ومُتكلماً ومُشاهداً في روح الابن. الذي يصدق كلمة المسيح تدخله الكلمة كروح للحياة، وهو يدخل الكلمة كمن يدخل الملكوت أو الحياة الآبدية. الذي يسمع صوت المسيح ويستودعه أمانة قلبه ويحيطه بالتجلة والكرامة والمجد يسمع صوت الآب, بل يقبل الآب، كابن عثر على أبيه. كلمة المسيح لا تحتاج إلى شرح ولكن تحتاج إلى إيمان فهي تشرح نفسها لمن تدخل قلبه, يكفي أن يقول عنها المسيح إنها «روح وحياة.» (يو63:6‏) 
‏هنا المسيح يقصد بغاية الوضوح أن يقول لليهود أن الأعمال التي يعملها يستحيل اعتبارها منفصلة عن أعمال الآب, فهو لا يكسر السبت على مسئوليته دون الله؛ كذلك الإرادة، فإن وحدة العمل تحتم وحدة الإرادة. وهنا يبرز جوهر القضية وأساس العثرة عندهم, كون المسيح أصبح يُنظر عندهم إلهاً ثانياً. فهو هنا يبرهن أن كلا من العمل والإرادة ليس منفصلاً عن الله ولا يعمل عملاً بدون الله، فالابن يعمل عمل الآب, والآب يعمل بالابن, والعمل واحد!! فالوحدة الإلهية مصونة مائة بالمائة. ولقد تسحب هذا الحق الإلهي بنوع ما على الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح أيضاً, فالمسيحي الحقيقي الذي آمن بالمسيح، والمسيح حل بالإيمان في قلبه، يعمل حسب المسيح ويفكر حسب المسيح ويشاء حسب المسيح. إنها نعمة الابن حلت على الذين يحبون الله: «لأن الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا» (في13:2‏)!! لذلك يستطيع أن يقول كما قال بولس الرسول: «أحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فىّ.» (غل20:2‏) 
‏وقد زاد المسيح هذا التأكيد بقوة لا تُجارى بقوله في الآية 30 القادمة: «أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً, كما أسمع (من الآب) أدين ودينونتي عادلة, لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني», «لا يقدر الابن أن  يعمل... إلا ما ينظره» (يو19:5) 
‏هنا التحديد قاطع مانع من جهة العمل وعدم القدرة على العمل، وهذا بحد ذاته ينبغي أن يسترعي انتباهنا جداً. فعدم قدرة الابن أن يعمل إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمله يظهر هنا أن التطابق كلي, ومن هنا يأتي جوهر الوحدة المطلق. والتأمين هنا ضد الثنائية بالغ الحذر. والقضية واضحة وسهلة، فالابن جاء ليستعلن عمل الآب وإرادة الآب ومحبة الآب، فالعمل الذي يعمله هو عمل الآب: «الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال» (يو10:14)، وكذلك الإرادة: «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله.» (يو34:4‏) 
‏ومرة أخرى يقول المسيح: «الابن لا يقدر أن يعمل»... هذا ليس تحديداً لسلطان الابن ولا لقدرة الابن ولا لطبيعة الابن ولا انتقاصاً من قدرة الابن عن قدرة الآب، ولكن هو حسم لقضية الثنائية التي شغلت بال الفريسيين والناس. فالمسيح يستطيح كل شيء إلا شيئاً واحداً لا يستطيعه، وهو أن يكون شيئاً غير الله إرادة وعملاً!! لأنه أصلاً جاء ليستعلن لنا الله الآب بطبيعة الله الذي فيه، فيستحيل أن يعمل عملاً خارجاً عن إرادة الله وعمله!! هذا يكون ضد رسالته وضد طبيعته وهذا محال عليه أن يأتيه. 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء هنا كيف يربط المسيح ربطاً, لا ينقذ إليه الباطل قط, بين الابن المنظور والمتجسد على الأرض وبين الآب غير المنظور في السماء، فهذا جوهر الإعلان الإلهي. فعمل المسيح الأساسي كمستعلن لأبيه، مٌحكم غاية الإحكام حتى لا ينفذ إليه الفكر ناحية الفصل، وإلا يكون السقوط في الثنائية المحرمة والمحرومة. 
‏«لأن "مهما" عمل ذاك (الآب) فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك» = «مهما عمل الآب يعمله ‏الابن كذلك»:  ‏في «مهما» تكمن قوة الابن المطلقة, هنا التطابق لا يكتفي بالحدود المعقولة أو المنظورة بين الآب والابن، ولكن تتسع وتتسع لتبلغ اللانهائية: «مهما» غير المدركة للانسان. أي أن الوحدة القائمة بين الآب والابن مؤمنة ضد تفكير عقل الإنسان وقياساته، فوحدانية الله لله، فهى فائقة، وليس للانسان إلا أن يصدقها ويهتف بعظمة قوتها وجلال مجدها. 
‏والمسيح في هذه الآية يرتفع فوق كبرياء الفريسيين بشموخ يفوق مستوى ما اعتادوا أن يسمعوه, أو يتعلموه، فقد وقف أمامهم يتكلم بصوت الله وهم يتأملون ويتصورون ما يقول؛ وأما شخصه الإلهي على حقيقتة, فهم قط ما رأوه ولا صموروه. تباً للعيون التي تنظر ولا تنظر والأذان التي تسمع ولا تسمع! 
«الحق الحق أقول لكم»: ولا يفوتا مطلع كلام المسيح: «الحق الحق أقول لكم»، والتي يقولها ثلاث  مرات في هذا الحوار الممتد، وهي بمثابة القسم الإلهي في العهد القديم: «بذاتي أقسمت يقول الرب» (تك16:22)، وهي تفيد دائماً الكشف عن حقيقة جديدة مقدسة مؤكدة تأكيداً، وهامة للغاية كانت مخفية من الإنسان ويعلنها المسيح كجزء من عمله الاستعلاني لله الآب، ويلزم أن تُسجل في قلب الإنسان لتكون موضع تصديق مطلق؛ وبذلك تكون ركناً ركنياً في الإيمان المسيحي. وهذه الآية التي جاءت بعدها هي العنصر الأول فيها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 يونيو 2017)

*20- لأَنَّ الآب يُحِبُّ الابن وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ.​
‏هنا يأتي الفعل في المضارع المستمر، فالآب يحب الابن حباً دائماً لم ولن ينقطع، أي هو حب الاتحاد أو على الأصح الوحدة الكلية. 
‏كما يلاحظ أن فعل «يريه» يأتي أيضاً على مستوى فعل المحبة أي في المضارع الدائم. والمعروف أن جوهر المحبة عطاء، وهنا عطاء المحبة هو العمل الذي يريه الآب للابن، ‏وعمل الحبة عند الآب والابن هو آية, هو معجزة, هو حياة أبدية، في صورة أقوال وأعمال! 
‏المسيح يكشف أساس التطابق في العمل بين الابن والآب: وكلمة «المحبة» المستخدمة هنا لا تفيد التوقير والمشاعر المنعكسة من التعارف المعبر عنها في مواضع أخرى بالأغابي, فهذه تنبع من حكم الفكر والخبرة الشخصية، بعكس الـ «فيلين» فهي محبة الكيان والطبيعة. وهذه توضح العلاقة الذاتية بين شخص الآب والابن. وهكذا بالابن ومن خلال الابن تُستعلن محبة الله الآب التي للابن, التي صارت لناء في صورة الأعمال التي يعملها الابن، فهي كلها أعمال المحبة الخالصة. والابن حينما يعمل أعمال الآب فهو يرد على حب الآب: «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله» (يو34:4). فالأعمال التي يعملها المسيح هي بحد ذاتها استعلان دائم لمحبة الله. لذلك تأتي كل أعمال المسيح وهي تتضوع برائحة حب الآب، سواء مع هذا المقعد أو الأعمى المولود هكذا أو كل الآيات التي أجراها يوسع، فالحب الإلهي هو غايتها وعلتها معاً، لذلك صح قول المسيح في صلاته للآب: «أنا مجدتك على الأرض. العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته.» (يو4:17‏) 
‏هنا يستعلن المسيح سر المحبة في الله كعنصر قائم في الذات الإلهية بين الآب والابن, وسر حب الآب للابن, فقد أُعطي المسيح الامتياز الأعظم لاستعلان الآب أقصى ما يكون الاستعلان. فالتطابق في العمل والإرادة بين الآب والابن نابع من التحام الحب، وليس التعالي أو الامتياز. فالحب الإلهي القائم في الذات الإلهية هو سر وحدة العمل والفكر والإرادة. ولكن لأن الابن الآن قد تجسد آخذاً صورة الإنسان، أصبح من واقع الحال البشري أن يتكلم المسيح قائلاً إن الآب «يريه» كل ما هو يعمله، وأصبح أيضاً من واقع التقدم البشري الخاضع للزمان أن يتكلم المسيح ويقول «وسيريه» أعمالاً أعظم، لأن التدرج في الاستعلان خاصة من مستوى الماديات إلى الروحيات يناسب الإنسان. أما الأعمال التي هي أعظم من معجزة شفاء المقعد، مثل إعطاء الحياة بالخلاص أي الحياة الآبدية بالقيامة من الأموات, وبالتال الدينونة, فهي الأعظم. لأن الأمور الأقل هي للجسد والأعظم هي للروح: «فقال له سيده: نعماً أيها العبد الصالح والأمين. كنت أميناً في القليل فأقيمك على الكثير. ادخل إلى فرح سيدك. (مت21:25‏) 
‏«لكي تتعجبوا أنتم»: مع أن المسيح لا يميل إلى إتيان العجائب ليتعجب الناس، لأن الإيمان الذي يسعى أن يعطيه المسيح يعطيه كعطية: «لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون "بالإيمان" وذلك ليس منكم هو عطية الله» (أف8:2)، ويعطيه نتيجة الثقة واليقين الذي يستقر في قلب من يسمع الكلمة طائعاً ببساطة قلب وليس بتعجب الذهن؛ ولكنه هنا يتكلم إلى الفريسيين بنوع خاص، كنوع من غير المؤمنين المعاندين، لذلك يؤكد ويشدد على نوعيتهم الخاصة بقوله: «أنتم», إضافة إلى صيغة المخاطب. ولماذا؟ لأنهم لا يخضعون لمنطق الإيمان الروحي ولا يتقبلون عمل الابن في شفاء المقعد، فأصبح لابد أن يريهم أعمالاً أعظم لكي يخضع أذهانهم العاتية، حتى إذا ما أنكروها أيضاً يكونون كمن عُميت أبصارهم وانسدت أذانهم ودخلوا تحت الدينونة بإرادتهم. لأنهم إذا لم يقبلوا الابن وقد عمل أمامهم أعمال الآب يكونون قد رفضوا الآب: «هذه الأعمال بعينها التي أنا أعملها هي تشهد لى أن الآب قد أرسلني.» (يو36:5). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 يونيو 2017)

*21- لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآب يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي كَذَلِكَ الابن أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.​
لقد شفى أمامهم المقعد، وكان هذا واضحاً جداً أنه إنما يعطي نموذجاً مبسطاً لسلطانه الفائق على المرض الميئوس منه، الذي يعتبر الشفاء منه نوعاً من تجديد الحياة. فلأنهم لم يؤمنوا، لزم أن يكشف عن مدى قوة هذا السلطان الذي له بالإقامة من الموت واعطاء الحياة؛ العمل الذي هو من اختصاص الله وحده. 
‏وبقوله: «كذلك الابن»، ينقل إلى أذهانهم صورة الآب الذي فيه، المساوية للآب في كل شيء, ليس على المستوى المحدود في آية أو معجزة ولكن على المستوى الكلي لكل الناس وفي كل الظروف والأحوال: «يُحيي من يشاء». فسلطان الابن على الأموات والأحياء سلطان مطلق، فهو الذي «يُحيي» والأموات عنده تحت سلطانه كالأحياء يأمرهم فيأتمرون ويدعوهم للحياة فيلبون. نعم، فليس أمام غير المؤمنين إلا أن يتعجبوا، وتعجبهم سيدينهم في اليوم الأخير: «لا تتعجبوا من هذا فإنه تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته فيخرج ... الذين عملوا السيئات (أبغضوا النور ولم يؤمنوا بالنور) إلى قيامة الدينونة.» (يو28:5-29‏) 
‏والمسيح يكلم هنا الفريسيين الحافظين لمواد دستور إيمانهم، وهو ينقل لهم صورة طبق الأصل من إحدى صلواتهم المسماة بالبراكوت وهي البركة الثانية من البركات الثماني عشرة: (شيمون عسر) 
[أنت أيها الرب المقتدر إلى الأبد. أنت الذي تٌحي الموتى. وأنت القوي للخلاص، أنت الذي تسند الأحياء برحمتك، وأنت الذي بحنانك العظيم تقيم الموتى وتحييهم, أنت الذي تصنع الصلاح من نحو الراقدين في التراب. أنت صادق في وعدك بقيامة الأموات. مبارك أنت أيها الرب يا من تقيم الأموات.] 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 يونيو 2017)

*22- لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَداً بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلاِبْنِ.​
الذي يعطي الحياة لا بد أن يحكم فيها وعليها، والذي يقيم الموتى له أن يحاسبهم، هذه حتمية الامتياز الذي أُعطي للابن. والمسيح يكلم الفريسيين العارفين بالناموس: «فالذي يخطىء يموت» (قارن حز20:18). إذن, فالذي يقيم من الموت هو الذي يغفر الخطايا، والذي يغفر يدين، لأن الذي يحيي يميت أيضاً!! 
‏والآب إذ أعطى الدينونة للابن، فليس معنى ذلك أنه لا يدين بل أنه يدين بالابن. فكما خلق العالم به، كذلك به أيضأ يدين العالم. فالآب لا يدين أحداً بدون الابن، لأنه أعطاه أن يحيي من يشاء وهذا يستلزم أن يدين. 
‏أما قول المسيح أنه قد أعطى «كل» الدينونة، فمعناه أنه قد تول الحكم هنا وهناك, على الأرض وفي السماء. أما هنا فعلى قياس ما أظهر النور واستعلن الآب: «لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي» (يو15:15‏)، «أنا هو نور العالم» (يو12:8) فالذي يتبع ويسمع وينفتح بالروح ويقبل الاستعلان، فقد جاز الدينونة، ويكون قد انتقل من الظلمة إلى النور، ومن الموت إلى الحياة، فيدخل في الحقيقة العظمى وينهمر عليه فرح الله الآب. والذي يحجب النور عن عينيه بيديه يدخل الظمة برجليه، والذي يسد الصوت إلى أذنيه، فقد دين وحرم نفسه من رؤية الله والحياة. 
‏أما دينونة السماء فتكون: إما بأكاليل المجد: «قد جاهدت الجهاد الحسن، أكملت السعي، حفظت الإيمان، وأخيراً قد وُضع لى إكليل البر الذي يهبه لى في ذلك اليوم الرب الديان العادل, وليس لى فقط بل لجميع الذين يحبون ظهوره أيضاً» (تي7:4-8). وإما: «أقول لكم لا أعرفكم من أين أنتم؟ تباعدوا عني يا جميع فاعلي الظلم هناك يكون  البكاء وصرير الأسنان.» (لو27:13-28) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 يونيو 2017)

*23- لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابن كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابن لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.​
‏المسيح هنا يعلن صراحة ولأول مرة عن لاهوته المساوي للآب بلا مواربة, مع أنه شخصيأ لا يطلب الكرامة لنفسه: «مجداً من الناس لست أقبل» (يو41:5). ولكنه يطلب مجد الآب: «من يتكلم من نفسه يطلب مجد نفسه وأما من يطلب مجد الذي أرسله فهو عادل وليس فيه ظلم» (يو18:7)، ولكن كيف يمجد الناس الآب وهم يرفضون بل ويهينون الابن «لكني أكرم أبي وأنتم تهينوني. أنا لست أطلب مجدي، يوجد من يطلب ويدين ‏(يو49:8-50‏). فالواقع الإلهي هو أن الآب أرسل ابنه لكي يستعلن حقيقة الله الآب والحياة الآبدية التي عنده! التي فيها وبها الخلاص، لذلك أصبح الابن حاملاً بالضرورة كرامة الآب ومجده: «أنا مجدتك على الأرض» (يو4:17‏). لذلك يتحتم لكي يمجد الناس الآب أن يمجدوا الابن, هذا من جهة شخص الابن في ذاته، وإضافة إلى ذلك فإن الابن يمثل شخص الآب الذي أرسله، فالذي لا يمجد الابن, المسيح, لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله. والمسألة في عمق معناها ليست مسألة مرسل ومرسل، بل مسألة الوحدة القائمة بينهما!! 
‏هذا يعني أن المسيح يطالب بمجد الآب سواء في شخصه كابن الآب أو بصفته كمرسل من الآب ويمثله بذاته! لذلك فعدم تكريم الابن هو كذلك بالنسبة للآب. والذي يزدري بالمسيح يزدري بالله الآب وعقابه أشر: «من خالف ناموس موسى فعلى شاهدين أو ثلا ثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة. فكم عقاباً أشد تظنون أنه يُحسب مستحقاً من داس ابن الله وحسب دم العهد الذي قُدس به دنساً وازدرى بروح النعمة ... مخيف هو الوقوع في يدي الله الحي.» (عب28:10-31). 
‏وتحقيقاً لبنوة المسيح للآب قام المسيح بشفاء الناس واعطاهم الحياة على أساس غفران الخطاياى الأمر الذي هو من صميم اختصاص الله الآب: «ولكن لكي تعلموا أن لأبن الإنسان سلطاناً على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا, حينئذ قال للمفلوج قم احمل فراشك واذهب إل بيتك.» (مت6:9‏) 
وتحقيقاً لكون المسيح مرسلاً من الآب, فقد باشر أعمال الآب: «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة ‏الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله» (يو34:4). ولكن إذ أعطى الله الابن سلطاناً لكي يشفي ويحيي ويقيم من الموت، تحتم أن يعطيه أيضاً سلطاناً لكي يدين، لأن غفران الخطايا هو الجزء الأعظم من سلطان القاضي أو الديان. وحينما تقول الآية التي نحن بصددها وفي مستهلها: «لكي» فهي تعني «وبناء على ذلك»، أي بناء على كل ما سلف، بمعنى بناء على أن الابن يعمل عمل الآب، وبناء على أن الآب يحب الابن ويريه كل ما يعمل, وبناء على أن الابن يقيم الأموات ويعطي حياة, وبناء على أن الآب أعطى كل الدينونة للابن؛ بناء على ذلك كله، تحتم أن يكرم الناس الابن كما يكرمون الآب، وإلا فالمهانة وعدم الإكرام تصبح موجهة للآب الذي أعطاه كل ‏هذا والذي أرسله أيضاً.
ولكن واضح تصميم الآب أنه لكي يكون للابن الكرامة والمجد المساويين للآب في كل شيء, أعطاه كل الدينونة لتخضع له كل خليقة ما في السموات وما على الأرض. هنا حق للمسيح أن يقول: «أنا والآب واحد» (يو30:10‏)، وأن يخاطب الآب: «كل ما هو لي فهو لك وما هو لك فهو لي وأنا ممجداً فيهم» (يو10:17)؛ وكذلك, وعن حق وعن يقين واستحقاق، أن يدعى المسيح ابن الله، وأن يدعو المسيح الله الآب «أبي». 
‏ولكن يخطىء الناس وإلى يومنا هذا في أنهم يفهمون أن المجد قد صار كله للابن، لذلك لم تعد الغالبية من المؤمنين يقدمون المجد والكرامة إلا للمسيح ولا يُذكر مجد الآب إلا في الجمل الرسمية من الصلوات المحفوظة. لذلك وجب هنا أن ننبه أن المسيح جاء ليستعلن الآب, حتى تكون صلتنا بالآب أكثر وضوحاً وتغلغلاً في الفكر والقلب بالعبادة الشخصية. والحقيقة التي يتحتم أن يفهمها كل مؤمن أنه كلما ازدادت صلتنا بالمسيح ازداد حضور الآب في القلب بصورة عملية: فإذا ضعفت صورة الله الآب في الوعي, فهذا معناه أن الوعي المسيحي ناقص جداً والإيمان يحتاج إلى مراجعة شديدة. «في ذلك اليوم تطلبون باسمي، ولست أقول لكم أني أسأل الآب من أجلكم لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم لأنكم قد أحببتموني.» (يو26:16-27) 
‏ومن صميم الإيمان الحي الموصل للحياة بالفعل أن يكون إيماننا بالآب هو الموصل لإيماننا بالمسيح, لأن المسيح هو عطية الله الآب لنا: «لو كت تعلمين عطية الله ومن هو الذي يقول لك أعطيني لأشرب» (يو10:4)، ثم أن المسيح سبق وأعلن أنه: «لا يقدر أحد أن يقبل إليّ إن لم يجتذبه الآب الذي أرسلنى» (يو44:6‏)، وأن كافة التلاميذ المخلصين للمسيح هم عطية الله الآب للمسيح: « كانوا لك وأعطيتهم لى» (يو6:17‏). فحتى الشكر الذي نقدمه يتحتم أن نقدمه دواماً للآب في اسم المسيح (أف20:5, كو17:3)، علماً بأن جوهر الإيمان والعبادة ينص أن المجد والكرامة متساوية تماماً بين الآب والابن والروح القدس، لذلك تحتم أن تكون العلاقة الشخصية الحية والعملية مع الحب المتبادل للثالوث الأقدس متساوية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يونيو 2017)

*24- «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ.​
‏مرة أخرى يستعلن المسيح الوحدة الترابطية بين الآب والابن إنما بصورة غير ملحوظة، إذ يعتبر أن الخلاص لا يتم للانسان إلا بالآب والابن. فالإيمان الذي يربط بينهما يؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية ويعتق من الموت الحقيقي وليس موت الجسد. 
‏ونعود سريعاً إلى قول المسيح: «الحق الحق أقول لكم» التي هي الإعلان الرسمي الإلهي على مستوى القسم، والذي يتصدر حقيقة جديدة كانت مخفية وقد صار إعلانها علنا لتكون ركناً أساسياً في الإيمان المسيحي. 
‏وهنا يلزم أيها القارىء العزيز أن ننتبه غاية الإنتباه، إنما في خشروع وخضوع كلي لسلطان الكلمة، لأن وراءها أعظم عطية يمكن أن ينالها الإنسان على الأرض. وأقدم لك هذه الخطوات لكي تصل إلى سر هذه الآية: 
1- مطلوب بساطة قلب وفكر يشبه فكر الأطفال لقراءة وفهم أقوال المسيح وهذا القول بالذات! 
2- مطلوب تصديق قلبي وفكري بهدوء وتركيز في المعنى الذي تحويه الكلمات في أقوال المسيح. 
3- مطلوب معرفة أن هذه الآية تحمل وصية ضمنية أي ما يشبه الأمر الإلهي، وكل وصية أو أمر إلهي يُقبل فوراً بدون أسئلة جانبية أو طلب زيادة وضوح أو شرح. فالأمر يحمل قوته في قبوله كما هو بدون فحص. وحالما يقبل الإنسان الأمر، يبدأ الأمر يفسر نفسه ويلقن الإنسان كيف يمكن تكميله والحصول على كل ضماناته. هذا ينطبق على كل وصايا المسيح. والأمر, أي الوصية, في هذه الآية: «إن من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني», يمكن وضعه كالآتي: «اسمع صوتي وآمن بالذي أرسلني». 
4- كل وصية للمسيح تحمل معها «وعداً», بمعنى أن كل وصية تحمل معها عطية سخية تفوق العقل, لأن كل وعود المسيح هي فائقة جدأ على الطبيعة. لا يمكن أن يعطي المسيح أمراً أي وصية دون أن يصرح ضمناً بالوعد والعطية السخية التي تتبعها حتماً. وكل وعود المسيح مطلوب تصديقها بالقلب بشدة كما هي. 
والوعد الذي في هذه الوصية هو: «له حياة أبدية»، وأنه «لا يأتي إلى دينونة»، أي ينعتق من الدينونة بمغفرة خطاياه، سواء في الحاضر في الضمير أو في المستقبل في الدينونة العامة، بل قد انتقل من الموت الحقيقي (غير الجسدي أي موت الخطية) إلى الحياة (الحقيقية). هذا يتم بالتصديق الإيماني. 
‏والأن مطلوب أن تقرأ الأية مرة أخرى بكل هدوء وعلى مهل وتطبق الشروط السالفة. والنتيجة ستكون في حالة النجاح في التطبيق أن يحصل الإنسان على الإحساس بأن سر الآية قد انفتح على النفس, وأن الإنسان دخل في الكلمات والكلمات دخلت في الإنسان وصار الإنسان في مواجهة المسيح والآب والحياة الآبدية! 
‏أما بعد ذلك فيلزم تكميل الإيمان بدراسة الكلمة ومعرفة دقائق الإيمان وممارسة العبادة كما تفرضها الكنيسة بتدقيق. 
‏«من يسمع كلامي »: السمع هنا ليس سمع الأذن الموصل إلى العقل للفهم المنطقي فحسب، بل يتضمن دخول الكلام, وهو روح, من الأذن إلى القلب ليحركه, لأن الكلمة فيها حياة. إذا تحرك القلب تحت وطأة سماع الكلمة يكون سماعاً صادقأ حقيقيا قال عنه المسيح في سفر الرؤيا: «من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح» (رؤ7:2). هنا يطلب المسيح أذناً روحية تسمع بالروح! وفي إنجيل القديس متى يقول: «وان أردتم أن تقبلوا فهذا هو إيليا (يوحنا المعمدان) المزمع أن يأتي. من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع» (مت14:11-15). هنا يطلب الأذن التي تقبل الحقيقة وما وراءها، لأنه إن كان المعمدان هو إيليا إذن فيسوع هو المسيا الآتي!! والمسيح يطلب الأذن التي تسمع الروح وتفهم القصد وتؤمن بالوعد!! 
«يسمع كلمتى »: هنا جدير بنا أن نفرق بين «يسمع صوتي» التي ستأتي في الآية القادمة (25)، و«يسمع كلمتي» في الآية (24). والفرق بينهما كبير، فصوت المسيح قوة روحية حينما يتقبله القلب المشتاق، ترن فيه رنة الحياة وتهتز أوتاره بل جدرانه، كمن يستقبل رب الحياة. أما الكلمة فهي إنجيل الخلاص، والصوت كائن في الكلمة وفي كل آية. الكلمة تمنح حقيقة ومعنى روحياً ووعداً وتأكيداً، وهي قادرة أن تغير وتجدد وتلد من جديد، أما الصوت فهو صوت شخص ابن الله الذي يعلن عن وجوده وسر الحب والحياة والعطف والحنان، وكأن الإنسان بلغ الملكوت: «خرافي تسمع صوتي.» (يو27:10) 
‏ثم يلزما هنا أن نصحح الترجمة العربية، فهي ليست «يسمع كلامي» بل «يسمع كلمتي» (اللوغس) ومعناها الكلي: «يقبلني باعتباري «الكلمة» المتجسد، الابن الوحيد المحبوب ناطقاً بصوت الآب واسمه». 
‏ومعروف أن المسيح بمجرد أن قال كلمته، فقد انقسم العالم إلى من يسمع والى من لا يسمع, إلى مؤمن وإلى رافض، الذي يسمع يؤمن والذي يؤمن «لا يأتي الى دينونة». وهذا اصطلاح يهودي معناه البسيط أنه لا يُطلب حضوره أمام القاضي أو الديان، بمعنى المعافاة المطلقة أو البراءة بدون محاكمة. 
«ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني»: المسيح هنا يعتمد على كل ما استعلنه عن الآب. فهو يطالب كل من يعرف الآب كما استعلنه المسيح، أن يؤمن به, بمعنى أن يؤمن بما نقل الابن عنه من قول أو وعد. فمثلاً نقل المسيح عن الآب هكذا: «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الآبدية» (يو16:3). المطلوب هنا تصديق كلام الآب تصديقاً ينفذ في العقل ويخترق القلب ويملأه، فيؤمن بصدق الآب وصدق وعده: أنه أحبنا بالفعل وأنه أرسل ابنه بالفعل فدية لكى من يؤمن، فلا يهلك بل ينال الحياة الأبدية. 
‏وكوننا نؤمن أن الآب كان صادقاً وأرسل ابنه ليفدينا، هذا بحد ذاته هو الإيمان بالآب، ويجعل الآب له علاقة مباشرة بنا: «الآب نفسه يحبكم لأنكم أحببتموني وآمنتم أني من عند الله خرجت» (يو27:16)، «وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقيناً أني خرجت من عندك وآمنوا أنك أنت أرسلتني.» (يو8:17) 
‏انظر أيها القارىء كيف أن الإيمان بوعد الآب وصدق كلمته هو النصف المكمل للايمان بالمسيح المؤدي للحياة الأبدية والانعتاق من الدينونة. 
«له حياة أبدية»:  المسيح لا يسوف، فالمعنى ينصب على الحاضر = له الآن وكل أوان، لأن الحياة الأبدية غير مرتبطة بالزمن. الحياة الأبدية مثل كل عطايا الله الروحية هي فائقة على الطبيعة، هي فوق الزمان، هي لنا إذا أخذناها الآن، فتبقى معنا إلى الأبد. 
«انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة»: لينتبه القارىء ولا يرفع الأفعال هنا إلى المستقبل، فهي قد تمت!! «يكون قد انتقل» هنا المسيح يصور حالة مقضياً بها، حكماً نافد المفعول، وكأنه قد صار بمعنى أن المؤمن الذي انتهى في نفسه من قضية سماع كلمة المسيح واخترقت أذنه الروحية واستقرت في القلب وأصبحت حقيقة إيمانية، وصدق كلام الآب وأمن به، فإنه يشعر في قلبه شعور الإيمان اليقيني أنه قد غُفرت خطاياه, وأنه قد سقطت عنه كل الدينونة, وكف عنه صراخ الضمير المشتكي واللائم الدائم، ويحس أنه انتقل من حالة ظلمة قلبية محيطة إلى نور الله، وفرح يدوم مع شكر لا يهدأ «كل حين على كل شيء.» (أف20:5‏) 
‏وانجيل يوحنا قدير في أن يستحضر الفعل الاخروي الذي كنا نتظره وكأنه سيحدث بعد الموت، يحضره في الآنية الزمنية: الآن وفي هذه الساعة: «تأتي ساعة "وهي الآن" حين يسمع الأموات (بالخطية) صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون» (يو25:5). ولكن مطلوب الأذن الروحية الآن! 
‏المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا يُلهمنا استعلاناً جديداً عن الموت والحياة!! فالموت الجسدي القديم والرعبة المحيطة به قد انتهيا إلى الأبد وحل محلها الموت الأخطر: وهو موت الخطية الذي كان منسياً أو مخفياً. و«الحياة» القديمة التي كنا ننتظرها خطأ بعد الموت فلا نكاد نذكرها أو نفهمها أو نحسها، استعلنها المسيح في الحاضر إذ أسقط عنها الزمن الكاذب فظهرت بقوة أكثر من قوة الحياة بالجسد: «فإن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب واُظهرت لنا... ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً.» (ا يو 2:1و4‏) 
‏بهذا المعنى الاستعلاني الجديد الذي يقدمه المسيح في هذه الآية، نفهم كيف يؤكد المسيح أن من يسمع كلامه ويؤمن بالذي أرسله يكون قد انتقل من الموت إل الحياة، إنه اختبار الحاضر: «تأتي ساعة وهي الأن»!! والانتقال من الموت إلى الحياة, بمعنى سقوط الدينونة وشروق فجر الحياة الأبدية، من شأنه أن يجعل الإنسان يشعر بكيانه في المسيح والآب ولا يعود يعيش لنفسه!! فالذي آمن به الإنسان وصدقه يُحسه ويراه ويحبه ويعيشه!!! 
ولكن كون الإنسان قبل الآب والابن في كيانه وعاش الحياة الأبدية بنوع ما الآن, لا يعني أنه لا يوجد موت للجسد أو أن هذه هي كل الحياة الأبدية. فالذي نختبره ونأخذه بالإيمان الآن نأخذه, كما يقول بولس الرسول, كعربون، والعربون دائمأ يكون نسبة ضئيلة إذا قارئاه بالحصيلة الكلية: «نحن الذين قد سبق رجاؤنا في المسيح، الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم, الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس, الذي هو عربون ميراثنا, لفداء المُقتنى لمدح مجده.» (أف12:1-14) 
‏وعلى العموم فالمسيح في هذه الآيات لا يقدم تعليماً بقدر ما يطرح عملاً؛ فهو يحفز السامع والقارىء ليأخذ قراره, إنه نفس موقفه تجاه اليهود، يطرحه على الإنسان على مدى الدهور. إنه لا يعلمهم بل يتحداهم، يطرح الحياة والموت أمامهم ، فإما يقبلون الحياة فيه، واما يقتلونه فيبقوا في الموت إلى الأبد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يونيو 2017)

*25- اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللَّهِ وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ.​
«تأتي ساعة، وهي الآن»: على القارىء أن ينتبه إلى الفارق الكبير بين قول الرب في هذه الآية «تأتي ساعة وهي الآن», وبين قوله في الآية القادمة «تأتي ساعة» بدون «الأن». فالاولى تشير إلى الواقع الحاضر وهو الواقع الروحي، فهي ساعة الخلاص والوقت المقبول الذي تكلم عنه إشعياء النبي: «هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: "فِي وَقْتِ الْقُبُولِ اسْتَجَبْتُكَ وَفِي يَوْمِ الْخَلاَصِ أَعَنْتُكَ. فَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْداً لِلشَّعْبِ لإِقَامَةِ الأَرْضِ لِتَمْلِيكِ أَمْلاَكِ الْبَرَارِيِّ» (إش 8:49‏), «لأُنَادِيَ بِسَنَةٍ مَقْبُولَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ وَبِيَوْمِ انْتِقَامٍ لإِلَهِنَا. لأُعَزِّيَ كُلَّ النَّائِحِينَ.» (إش2:61) أما الثانية التي أتت بدون «الآن» فهي تشير إلى المستقبل في نهاية الزمان وهي ساعة الدينونة. 
‏القيامة بالروح قادمة كما تنتظرها الأجيال والآن هي حاضرة. المسيح يؤكد ما يؤمن به الجميع أن استعلان القيامة القادمة في نهاية الزمان هي أمر حتمي بحسب رجاء اليهود، ولكن الجديد الذى لم يكن يتوقعه أحد هو استعلان المسيح لبدء عمل هذه القوة القادرة على الإقامة من الموت الآن، وهي بعينها قوة الحياة الآبدية! هذه ‏القوة التي تُحيي الموتى قائمة وكائنة في الكلمة التي ينطقها المسيح. والكلمة التي ينطقها المسيح هي استعلان الآب والحياة الأبدية التي كانت عنده، وها هو المسيح يستعلنها بالكلمة المنطوقة والأية المعمولة: «والسامعون يحيون»! 
‏هنا ينقل المسيح كل التراث اليهودي عن المستقبل الذهبي البعيد والمجهول والذي فيه تسود إسرائيل على العالمين والذي عبرت عنه الأنبياء «بذلك اليوم»، وعن الأمال العريضة المدخرة فيه، ينقله فجأة إلى هذه الساعة الأن: «فقال لى ؤتنبأ عن هذه العظام وقل لها أيتها العظام اليابسة اسمعى كلمة الرب», «‏هكذا قال السيد الرب لهذه العظام، هأنذا أدخل فيك روحأ فتحيون ... وتعلموا أني أنا الرب»، «ثم قال ل يا ابن آدم (ابن الانسان) هذه العظام هي كل بيت إسرائيل, ها هم يقولول يبست عظامنا, وهلك رجاؤنا, قد انقطعنا (بسبب الخطية وغياب الله)؛ لذلك تنبأ وقل لهم: هكذا قال السيد الرب هأنذا أفتح قبوركم وأصعدكم من قبوركم يا شعبي... وأجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون... ويكون لجميعهم راع واحد.» (حزقيال 37) 
‏واضح هنا أن الأنين ويبس العظام وانقطاع الرجاء على لسان النبي بالروح يعبر أقوى تعبير عن حالة إسرائيل الروحية أيام المسيح. 
‏أما قول الله على لسان حزقيال: «أيتها العظام اليابسة اسمعي كلمة الرب», فهي هي قول الرب بعينه: «تأتي ساعة حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله». 
‏وكلمة «الأموات» هنا يلزم أن نفهمها على أنها موتى الخطية أو عدم الإيمان بالمسيح، لأن «موتى الجسد سيذكرهم المسيح بالتحقيق مع صفة مضاعفة ليفرقهم عن موتى الخطية بقوله: «تأتي ساعة فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته فيخرج ...»، والفرق في الذين يسمعون بين الآيتين، هو أن سامعي صوت المسيح في الآية التي نحن بصددها هم موتى الخطية ولا يذكر هنا «جميع», لأن فيهم من يسمع ويستجيب وفيهم من لا يسمع ولا يستجيب, حيث تأتي كلمة «السمع» في اللغة اليونانية بمعنى السمع والقبول؛ أما موتى الآية القادمة فيذكر فيها «الجميع» لأن جميع الموتى سوف يقومون للدينونة بلا تفريق. 
‏لقد سبق وأعلن المسيح في الأصحاح الرابع عن مجيء هذه الساعة المنتظرة منذ الدهور، ساعة ما بعد الزمن، ساعة الأخرويات، أي أزمنة الحياة الأبدية التي ليست أزمنة الجسديات، حينما قال: ‏«تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق، لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين» (يو23:4). هنا يصف المسيح جوهر العبادة اللائقة بالله، لأن الله روح والساجدون يتحتم أن يسجدوا له بالروح. الآن نفهم سر هذه الآية التي مرت علينا، فمعناها ينحصر في أنه لا عبادة مقبولة أو منظورة أو مسموعة من الله إلأ عبادة القائمين من الأموات الذين انتقلوا من الموت إلى الحياة، أي الذين سمعوا صوت ابن الله، بمعنى قبوله ليجلس الابن على عرش القلب ويدبر ويسود، والذين آمنوا بالذي أرسله أي آمنوا بالآب كونه أرسل ابنه مبذولاً على الصليب حتى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية. فالإيمان بالآب مٌستعلن عمله وقوته في إرسالية الابن. والذين أقامهم المسيح من الموت «الآن»» هم الذين غُفرت خطاياهم، فسقطت عنهم الديونة وانتقلوا من الموت إلى الحياة، فدخلوا في بر المسيح ليتبرروا أمام الله كأبناء بلا لوم. والقديس بولس يتكلم عن موتى الخطية بوضوح: «وأنتم إذ كنتم أمواتا بالذنوب والخطايا.... ونحن أموات بالخطايا, أحيانا مع المسيح.» (أف1:2و5) 
‏هؤلاء هم الساجدون بالروح الذين يطلبهم الله ودفع ثمن حياتهم الجديدة ببذل ابنه الوحيد. أما كيف يسجدون «بالروح» فهذا عرفته الكنيسة جيدا في يوم الخمين ومارسته بقوة، حتى إن صلاة التلاميذ كانت تزعزع المكان: «ولما صلوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس.» (أع31:4) 
لقد تحقق قول الرب ولا يزال من جهة الساجدين بالروح ومن جهة الذين يسمعون بالروح! «فتأتي ساعة وهي الأن»، ولا زالت إلى «الآن» حاضرة في عمق الزمن وهي ليست من الزمن في شيء! 
‏ثم عودة إلى «الحق الحق أقول لكم» التي استهل بها المسيح هذه الآية. فالحقيقة الإيمانية الجديدة التي يعلنها المسيح والمحسوبة أنها ركن ركين في الإيمان المسيحي، هي أن الإنسان الذي مات بالخطية وانطفأت جذوة روحه تحت سلطانها المهلك، مدعو للحياة من جديد. كلمة المسيح فيها حياته وهذه هي «القيامة الاولى» التي عبر عنها الروح في سفر الرؤيا: «مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في القيامة الاولى، هؤلاء ليس للموت الثاني (الدينونة) سلطان عليهم.» (رؤ6:20‏) 
«يسمع صوت ابن الله»: أنظر المقارنة بين «يسمع كلامي» و «يسمع صوتي» في شرح الآية السابقة. 
«ابن الله»: هذه واحدة من ثلاث مرات في إنجيل يوحنا يذكر المسيح فيها أنه «ابن الله» بوضوح وعلانية، أما المرتان الأخريان فهما: «فالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟»  (يو36:10)، «فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ». (يو4:11). وهذه الصفة الجوهرية يتمسك بها القديس يوحنا سواء من فم المسيح أو من البراهين العملية والاستعلانية التي تيقن منها، وجعل من هذه الصفة ركيزة الإيمان الاولى لإنجيله: «لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله.» (يو31:21)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 يونيو 2017)

*26- لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الابن أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ.​
الكلام هنا هو في صميم الطبيعة الإلهية. والمسيح يحدد موقعه من هذه الطبيعة بالنسبة للآب. ولكن لا يمكن الكلام عن الطبيعة الإلهية دون التعبير عن الذات الإلهية. 
‏الطبيعة الإلهية يشترك فيها الآب والابن على السواء، فالطبيعة الإلهية للآب هي نفسها الطبيعة الإلهية للابن. «والحياة» هي من صميم خواص الطبيعة الإلهية. 
‏ولكن الحياة في الله ليست ممنوحة ولكن هي خاصية الذات الإلهية، فكيان الله حي بذاته. «أنا الكائن بذاتي». والذات الإلهية واحدة، هي أب وابن كل منهما قائم في الذات الإلهية الواحدة. فالآب له بالضرورة الحتمية حياة في ذاته الإلهية، والابن بنفس الضرورة الحتمية له حياة في ذاته الإلهية. 
‏الآية هنا لا تفيد على الإطلاق أن الآب «أعطى» حياة للابن في ذاته، هذا محال؟ ولكن الآب أعطى الابن «أن يكون» له حياة في ذاته كما الآب له حياة في ذاته، أي أن هذا هو حال كيان الابوة والبنوة! 
‏فإذا كانت طبيعة الحياة الذاتية هي في الابن كما في الآب، فلماذا أضاف المسيح القول أن الآب أعطى الابن أن يكون له هذا؟ واضح أن السبب هو التمييز بين الآب والابن في الذات ‏الإلهية. 
‏وإليك قول ذهبي الفم في هذا الموضوع: [أترى كيف أن المسيح يعلن التعادل الكامل بيهما إلا في نقطة واحدة وهي أنه: واحد هو الآب، وواحد هو الابن, لأن بقوله «قد أعطى» يوضح هذا التمايز، ولكنه يعلن أن كل شيء ما عدا هذا متساو تماما. وعليه فمن الواضح أن الابن يعمل كل شيء بسلطان وقوة مثل الآب تماماً. وأن الابن لا يأخذ قوة من أي مصدر كان لأنه له حياة كما الآب له حياة] 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 يونيو 2017)

*27- وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.​
‏في كل الامتيازات المذكورة في التسع خطوات التي أعلن المسيح فيها لاهوته، يقفز هذا الامتياز وحده ليختص ببشرية المسيح. فهنا امتياز الديونة أخذه المسيح باعتباره «ابن إنسان» حسب القراءة اليوناية الصحيحة بدون التعريف بـ «الـ», وذلك يعني أن المسيح يتبوأ مركز الدينونة العالى ليس بصفته ممثلاً للبشرية، والا لزم أن يكون «ابن الإنسان»، ولكن المذكور هنا هو «ابن إنسان»، فرفع «الـ» التعريف توضح أن اصطلاح «ابن الإنسان» لا يفيد شخص المسيح بل الجنس أي أنه يدين كإنسان! وهذا المعنى يحمل منتهى العدالة الإلهية إذ جعل الديان الذي يقضي لبنى الإنسان هو «ابن الإنسان» أي من جنس من يقضي لهم: هذا ما يقرره بولس الرسول في سفر العبرانيين بوضوح: «من ثم كان يبغي أن يشبه إخوته في كل شيء لكي يكون رحيماً ورئيس كهنة أميناً فيما لله حتى يٌكفر عن خطايا الشعب. لأنه فيما هو قد تألم مُجرباً يقدر أن يعين المجربين... لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مُجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية. فلنتقدم بثقة إلى عرش النعمة لكي ننال رحمة ونجد نعمة عوناً في حينه (نجد نعمة للمعونة في وقت الحاجة)» (عب17:2-18, 15:4-16). لذلك أصبح من خصائص المسيح العجيبة التي تميزه كقاض للبشرية أنه يشفع في المذنبين! «وأما هذا فمن أجل أنه يبقى إلى الأبد له كهنوت لا يزول (بصفته مقدم أقدس وأعظم ذبيحة حية على عرش الله)، فمن ثم يقدر أن يخلص أيضاً إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله إذ هو حي في كل حين يشفع فيهم» (عب24:7-25), أي أن ديان الناس هو بعينه محامي البشرية الأول, وقد جمع بولس الرسول هاتين الصفتين معاً هكذا: «من هو الذي يدين؟ المسيح، الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضاً الذي هو أيضاً عن يمين الله، الذي أيضاً يشفع فينا» (رو34:8- ترجمة مصححة من اليونانية). 
‏إذن، خطير حقاً أن نفقد لأنفسنا وظيفة الشفاعة هذه برفضنا المسيح الشفيع فلا يبقى لنا منه إلا الدينونة!! 
واستخدام المسيح للفظ «ابن إنسان» هنا ينبهنا مباشرة إلى نبوة دانيال: «كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إل القديم الايام (الآب) فقربوه قدامه فأُعطي سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأممم والألسنة، سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض» (دا 13:7-14). وبولس الرسول أدخل في اللاهوت صفة المسيح «الإنسان» بقوله: «فإنه إذ الموت بإنسان بإنسان أيضأ قيامة الأموات» (اكو21:15)؛ موضحاً بذلك الجنس البشري الذي يتجنس به المسيح ليكمل به عمل الفداء! 
‏وهكذا يتضح لنا أن في قول المسيح: «وأعطاه أن يدين أيضاً لأنه ابن إنسان»، تلميحاً واضحأ لنبوة دانيال التي يحاول المسيح فيها أن ينبه ذهن اليهود إليها لينتبهوا إلى شخصه، ولكن شكراً لله، فالذي عثر فيه اليهود صار لنا دليل حياة ومرساة إيمان. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 يونيو 2017)

*28- لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ.
29- فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ والَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ.​
‏لقد طرح المسيح أمامهم في الأية (25) درجة أولى من درجات السمع والحياة: «تأتي ساعة وهي الأن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون». هنا سماع صوت المسيح، والإنسان لا يزال يعيش، ولو أنه ميت بالخطية في الحقيقة! وهنا السماع هو في درجته الاختيارية، كذلك الحياة التي ينالها من جراء غفران الخطية هي حياة جديدة في صميم الحياة القديمة، حياة حقيقية بالروح في صميم حياة الجسد الزائلة. 
‏ففي هذه القوة التي للرب في إقامة موتى الخطية لقبول حياة أبدية، يقول الرب: »لا تتعجبوا، لأنه تأتي الساعة الأخيرة, ليست الآن, تأتي في وقتها المحدد، فيسمع جميع الموتى (موتى القبور). هنا قيامتان، لأنه في الحقيقة لو تمشينا مع لاهوت القديس يوحنا وفهمه للموت والحياة والقيامة، يكون موتى القبور هم إما الذين فاتتهم القيامة الاولى, التوبة والغفران والمعمودية, ولم يسمعوا لصوت المسيح ولا اقتنعوا بندائه للتوبة ولا رجعوا عن سيرة الخطية، بل استمروا في غيهم في طريق الموت الروحي وضاع عليهم زمن الخلاص، واحتوت أجسادهم القبور؛ هؤلاء يسمعون صوت المسيح, ليس المخلص بعد, بل الديان، وهو الصوت الذي يدعوهم لتقديم حساب الحياة ويطالبهم بثمن دمه الذي سفكه من أجلهم فازدروا به، ويطالبهم بثمر الإنجيل ‏الذي طرحه أمامهم بين أيديهم، فطرحوه تحت أرجلهم وداسوا على الكلمة وأهانوا الروح. هؤلاء لهم قيامة واحدة أو صحوة يصحونها على الضمير المعذب حيث يواجهون الدينونة بل ويقيمون فيها؛ أما القيامة الأخرى، فهي للذين أحبوا النور وكانت أعمالهم بالله معمولة، فهؤلاء لهم القيامة الثانية في ملكوت ابن الله حيث ميراث المجد. والمسيح يخاطب اليهود أن هنا لهم أن يتعجبوا كما يشاءون، لأن ما سبق وقاله بخصوص القيامة الروحية الاول لموتى الخطية، لهم أن يقبلوا به أولا يقبلوا, أما إقامته الجبرية لكل ذي جسد فهو أمر حتمي موف يخضعون له صاغرين. 
‏ولو يلاحظ القارىء أن الرب سبق وطرح أمام نيقوديموس دعوته نفسها: «لا تتعجب أني قلت لك ينبغي أن تولدوا من فوق» (يو7:3). فلهذا قال له: «لا تتعجب أنه ينبغي أن تولد من جديد»، ولهؤلاء قال: لا تتعجبوا أنكم سوف تقومون لدينونة عتيدة. فسماع الأذن اليهودية المنغمسة في الماديات والدنيويات صعب عليها أن تقبل التجديد لتحيا للروح. وأصعب من ذلك أن تصدق أنها ستدان: والكلام لنا أيضاً... 
‏«فعلوا الصالحا وعملوا السيئات»: هو التعبير العملي عن الإيمان وعدم الإيمان, قبول النور ورفض النور, محبة الحق وبغضة الحق، فالذي أمن بالمسيح قد صار له عمل صالح بالدرجة الاولى: «فقالوا له: ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل أعمال الله. أجاب يسوع وقال لهم: هذا هو عمل الله أن تؤمنوا بالذي هو أرسله» (يو28:6-29). لأن الذي آمن بالمسيح يعني على المستوى الإيماني الحقيقي أنه قد صار يعيش للمسيح والمسيح يحيا فيه، وصار الروح القدس يعمل معه أعمال الله الصالحة. ويستحيل لأحد أن يؤمن بالمسيح ولا يكون له عمل صالح. 
‏أما الذي لا يؤمن، فلا يملك الصالح, الله, الذي يعمله, أو يعمل لحسابه, ولا يعرف ما هو الصلاح الذي يطلبه. والشجرة تٌعرف من ثمارها (مت19:7-20). ولو تلاحظ تجد أن المسيح في الآية 25 ‏والآية 28 ‏أوضح أنه صاحب دينونتين: الاولى, دينونة خلاص, للضمير ليحييه ويقيمه من موت الخطية, والدينونة الثانية للحكم على من قبل ومن رفض. فالذي قبل دينونة الضمير الاولى ينجو من الدينونة الدائمة اللائمة لأنه يكون قد قبل الحياة الأبدية ويعيشها. والذي رفض دينونة الضمير يكون قد ضاعت عليه فرصة التوبة وفرصة الحياة أيضاً، ولا تبقى له إلا دينونة الندم. 
الإيمان والأعمال: كما تقدمه الكنيسة سواء بتعليم القديس يوحنا الرسول، أو بتعاليم الرسل الآخرين. 
‏+ توجد دينونة «للايمان» قاطعة: «الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن به قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.» (يو18:3) 
‏ويشرحها القديس يوحنا في رسالته هكذا: «إن كنا نقبل شهادة الناس فشهادة الله أعظم، لأن هذه هي شهادة الله التي قد شهد بها عن ابنه. من يؤمن بابن الله، فعنده الشهادة في نفسه. من لا يصدق الله، فقد جعله كاذباً لأنه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه. وهذه هى الشهادة (قوة الشهادة وصدقها) أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية، وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه, من له ‏الابن، فله الحياة؛ ومن ليس له ابن الله، فليس له الحياة.»(ايو9:5-12) 
‏وهذا يعني به القديس يوحنا أن الإيمان بالمسيح له شهادة حاضرة، وهي الحياة الأبدية التي تكون قد انسكبت في قلب من آمن بالمسيح، وصار يحيا في ملء نعمة الروح. فمن له هذه الحياة تكون له الشهادة في نفسه ومن الآخرين، أنه مؤمن حقاً بالمسيح، ويكون هذا بحد ذاته برهان رفع الدينونة عنه إلى الأبد. وذلك بعكس من ليس له إيمان ولا شهادة. فإن الدينونة تظل تلاحقه الأن بسبب عدم الإيمان, وفي النهاية بسبب سوء الأعمال!! 
2- وتوجد دينونة «للأعمال» قاطعة: «ونحن نعلم أن دينونة الله هي حسب الحق على الذين يفعلون مثل هذه. أتظن هذا أيها الإنسان الذي تدين الذين يفعلون مثل هذه وأنت تفعلها أنك تنجو من دينونة الله. أم تستهين بغنى لطفه وإمهاله وطول أناته غير عالم أن لطف الله إنما يقتادك إلى التوبة. ولكنك من أجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تدخر لنفسك غضبأ في يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة, الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب «أعماله». أما الذين بصبر في «العمل الصالح» يطلبون المجد والكرامة والبقاء، «فبالحياة الأبدية». وأما الذين هم من أهل التحزب ولا يطاوعون للحق بل يطاوعون للإثم, فسخط وغضب, شدة وضيق على كل نفس إنسان يفعل الشر... ومجد وكرامة وسلام لكل من يفعل الصلاح.» (رو2:2-10) 
ويعود القديس بولس الرسول يؤكد حتمية وقوفنا أمام الديان: «لأنه لا بد أننا جيعاً نُظهر أمام كرسي المسيح لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع خيراً كان أم شراً.» (2كو10:5) 
بطرس الرسول أيضاً يشترك في هذا التأكيد عينه: «الذين سوف يعطون حساباً للذي هو على استعداد أن يدين الأحياء والأموات.»(1بط5:4 ‏) 
وبولس الرسول يحدد الدينونة بيوم معين يصفه للوثنيين ببساطة هكذا: «فالله الآن يأمر جيع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا متغاضياً عن أزمنة الجهل. لأنه أقام يوماً هو فيه مزمع أن يدين المسكونة بالعدل برجل (إنسان) قد عينه مُقدماً للجميع إيماناً إذ أقامه من ا‏لأموات» (أع30:17-31) 
ويحدد بولس الرسول هذا اليوم الذي للدينونة يوم ظهور المسيح هكذا: «أنا أناشدك إذأ أمام الله والرب يسوع المسيح العتيد أن يدين الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره وملكوته...» (2تى1:4) 
علماً بأن عقيدة الإيمان بدينونة الأعمال مع القيامة هي راسخة في إيمان الكنيسة منذ أيام الرسل: «قيامة الأموات والدينونة الأبدية.» ‏(عب2:6‏) 
كما استقر الإيمان الأول في الكنيسة بأن المسيح كــ «رب» هو الذي سيضطلع بالدينونة وذلك من فم المسيح نفسه: «هذا أقامه الله في اليوم الثالث؟ وأعطى أن يصير ظاهراً ليس لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم، لنا نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الأموات. وأوصانا أن نكرز للشعب ونشهد بأن هذا هو المعين من الله ديانا للأحياء والأموات.» (أع40:10-42) 
‏والقديس يوحنا يقدم نفس التعاليم موضحاً دينونة الأحياء بأنها فرصة التوبة وإعطاء الحياة الأبدية المعتبرة القيامة الاولى في الآية (25:5‏), وموضحاً دينونة الأموات معبراً عنها «بالذين في القبور». إنها الدينونة التي بلا خلاص ولا توبة حيث الحكم الأخير، فهي قيامة يتميز فيها الذين قبلوا الحياة الأبدية بالإيمان عن الذين ضاعت عليهم فرصة الحياة برفضهم للايمان . 
‏وقد مهد القديس يوحنا لسلطان المسيح على الأحياء والأموات في الآية (21‏) بقوله: «لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الأموات ويُحيي، كذلك الابن أيضاً يُحيي من يشاء». هنا سلطان المسيح واضح في قوة القيامة من الأموات التي تلازمها الدينونة، وفي قوة إعطاء الحياة لمن يشاء التي تختص بدعوة أموات الخطية للقيامة الاولى لنوال الحياة الأبدية من الآن. 
‏على أن القديس يوحنا يزيد رسالة المسيح الأساسية وضوحا بالنسبة للمختارين سواء في حياتهم الآن أو في قيامتهم من الموت هكذا: «وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني أن كل ما أعطاني لا أُتلف منه شيئاً بل أقيمه في اليوم الأخير. لأن هذه مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل من يرى الابن (رؤية إيمان بالروح) ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية (من الآن) وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير. (يو39:6-40‏) 
‏ويزيد المسيح نفسه تأكيدا لقوة الحياة والقيامة التي ينالها من يؤمن به، وذلك بفاعلية سر التناول من جسده ودمه الذي يرسخ فيه قوة الحياة والقيامة من الأموات, وهو المسمى عند الآباء «ترياق عدم الموت», هكذا: «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير.» (يو54:6‏) 
‏لهذا ربطت الكنيسة بحسم بين سر الإفخارستيا (المؤسس على الموت والقيامة) وسر غفران الخطايا، باعتبار أن غفران الخطايا هو التمهيد الحتمي للانعتاق من الدينونة وبالتالي لنوال الحياة الأبدية في القيامة. 
‏وإذ كان القديس يوحنا لم يحدد «قيامة الأجساد» بالنص إلا أنه لمح لها بقوله: «الذين في القبور» حيث القبور تعني «غرفة حفظ الاجساد» في المنطق اللغوي للكلمة، وقد اختارها القديس يوحنا عن الكلمة الأخرى (     ) التي تعني «مكان سكنى الموتى»، وهو تعبير غير واقعي وغير روحي. ولكن الأجساد سواء في مفهوم القديس بولس أو القديس يوحنا ليست مادية وإن كانت عل صورتها: «هكذا أيضاً قيامة الأموات يزرع في فساد، ويُقام في عدم فساد؛ يُزرع في هوان، ويُقام في مجد؛ يُزرع في ضعف، ويُقام في قوة؛ يُزرع جسماً حيوانياً ويُقام جسما روحانياً. يوجد جسم حيواني، ويوجد جسم روحاني.» (اكو42:15-44) 
‏ولكن واضح وبالنهاية أن القديس يوحنا صب كل اهتمامه في كل هذه الآيات على قدرة المسيح الحالية في إعطاء حياة أبدية لموتى الخطية؛ ولهؤلاء أسس عن قصد واهتمام بالغ سر الجسد والدم ليسند فعل إيمانهم بهذا العمل السري الفائق عن التعبير. لذلك، وفي ختام هذه الآيات، نود لو نلفت النظر لخطورة التأكد من رسوخ فعل الإيمان بالمسيح الذي يكون له شهادة في الإنسان حسب تعبير القديس يوحنا، وهذه الشهادة هي في الإحساس بالحياة الأبدية وفعلها الفائق لجعل الحياة تسمو فوق الطبيعة البشرية ولها برهانها الصادق: نصرة وفرح دائم مع شهادة. 
‏ولا ينخدع الإنسان المسيحي بأن له إيماناً بالمسيح وهو لا يعيش هذه الحياة، لأنه سينخدع حتماً وبالتالي بأن له أعمالاً صالحة تظهر في عينه أنها صالحة وهي ليست كذلك في عين الله. ويكفي ليقظة الضمير أن نضع هذه الآية أمام كل قارىء ليلتفت إلى نفسه: «أنا عارف أعمالك, أن لك اسماً أنك حي وأنت ميت. كن ساهراً وشددد ما بقي الذي هو عتيد أن يموت لأني لم أجد أعمالك كاملة أمام الله. فاذكر كيف أخذت، وسمعت، واحفظ وتب فإني إن لم تسهر أقدم عليك كلص ولا تعلم أية ساعة أقدم عليك» (رؤ1:3-3). وهذا نموذج من دينونة المسيح للضمير في الحياة الحاضرة. وطوبى لمن يقع تحت هذا الصوت... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 يونيو 2017)

*30- أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئاً. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.​
«أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً»: ‏المسيح ينتقل هنا من التكلم بصيغة «الابن»» في الآيات السالفة إلى التكلم بصفته الأنا(     ). نرجو الرجوع لشرح الآية (19‏) لأن فيها الإفادة كاملة عن عمق هذا المعنى ومغزاه اللاهوتي. 
«كما أسمع أدين»: إذا لم نحسن فهم معنى هذا القول سينحرف بنا المعنى إلى مفهوم خاطىء سقط فيه كثيرون ممن تعرضوا لشرح هذه الآية, قدامى ومحدثين, إذ قالوا باعتماد الابن اعتماداً كاملأ على الآب. ولكن واقع التساوي المطلق بين الابن والآب لا يجيز قول الاعتماد, فالحقيقة أن الآب يدين والابن ينفذ الدينونة، والعلاقة بين الفعل غير المنظور لنا عند الآب, يُدين, والفعل المُنفذ المنظور لنا عند الابن كمنفذ للدينونة هما فعل واحد ليس بينها أعلى وأدنى أو واحد منهما أصلي والثاني مقلد, أو الأول أمر والثاني طاعة عمياء. ولكن الفارة الوحيد هو أن الأول غير منظور, عند الآب؛ والثاني أصبح منظوراً بالابن. ويلزمنا أن نزيد الأمر هنا وضوحاً، فكل فعل وفكر ومشيئة وتدبير عند الآب يقوم الابن أولاً باستعلانه للمنظور، ثانياً بتنفيذه عملياً في واقع الإنسان. وبين الفعل وتنفيذه والفكر واستعلانه والمشيئة وتكميلها والتدبير وإخراجه لحيز الوجود المنظور تساو كامل ومطلق في القوة والحكمة والمعرفة. لذلك لا يصح ولا يجوز أن نقول إن الابن يعتمد في عمله أو كلامه أو تعليمه على الآب، وإلا لزم أن نقول بالتال أن الآب يعتمد على الابن بنفس المقدار، لأنه إن كان الابن يعتمد على الآب في معرفته لكيفية العمل والقول, فالآب يعتمد على الابن في كيفية التنفيذ الدقيق الكامل. ولكن الأصح أن لا نقول بالإعتماد أحدها على الآخر, بل نقول بالإتفاق المطلق والتساوي المطلق بين عمل الآب وعمل الابن، فالمشيئة واحدة والعمل واحد والفكر واحد والكلمة واحدة عند الآب والابن، ولكنها غير منظورة لنا عند الآب ومنظورة لنا بالابن. فالابن يرى ما عند الآب وينفذ أمامنا ما يراه. والابن يسمع ما عند الآب ويقول لنا ما يسمعه. والابن يعرف مشيئة الآب ويكمل المشيئة كما هي. وهنا يتحتم أن نفهم أن «القدرة» على تنفيذ كل ما عند الآب تنفيذاً كاملآ تماما يستلزم نفس «القدرة» التي عند الآب، وإلا ما استطاع المسيح أن يُخرج إل حيز الوجود والعمل كل ما يريده الآب ويشاءه!! وهذه هي رسالة الابن,  بحسب قدرته المساوية للآب, أن يعرفنا بالآب ويستعلن لنا كل ما عند الآب, لأنه لا توجد خليقة كائنة ما كانت, سواء رؤساء ملائكة أو ملائكة أو أنبياء، يستطيعون أن يعرفوا أو يروا الله كما هو, أو يدركوا مشيئته كما هي, أو يسمعوا صوته, أو يفهموا حكمته, سوى الابن الوحيد. لذلك يقول المسيح نفسه: «الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر.» (يو18:1) 
«دينونتي عادلة»: قالوا إن العدالة هنا يستمدها المسيح من الله. ولكن لو صح هذا لفقدنا وظيفة المسيح في حد ذاتها. لأنه إن كان الله هو الذي سيدين بدون المسيح فمن سيخلص؟ المسيح هنا له دور فقال في الدينونة، ليس معنا بل مع الله أبيه أولاً. فقد تبوأ مركزاً جديداً أمام الله الدان من واقع تجسده وموته الكفاري، وهو دور الشفيع! وشفاعة المسيح ليست كلامية بل كدافع ديون! فقد استطاع المسيح بتقديم ذبيحة نفسه من أجل الخطاة أن يطالب باستحقاق براءة موكليه بمقتضى الدم المسفوك المتكلم والمُطالب بأقصى حدود الرحمة أمام قضاء الله على العصاة. والآب ارتضى بالمسيح مصالحاً, ‏وقد وكله رسمياً أن يصالح له العالم بدم صليبه. فبعد المداولة، يسمع المسيح من الآب الحكم وينطقه. ولكن ما أعدلها دينونة، تلك التي تعتمد في نطقها على شفاعة الدم المسفوك. 
«لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني»: مشيئة المسيح هي، كلياً وجزئياً، أن يصنع مشيئة الآب: «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله» (يو34:4). وأما ما هي مشيئة الآب فهي هكذا: «هذه مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني أن كل ما أعطاني لا يُفقد منه شيئاً، بل أقيمه في اليوم الأخير. لأن هذه هي مشيئة الذي أرسلني أن كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (يو39:6-40‏). فإن كانت مشيئة الآب هكذا تنسجم انسجاماً بديعا مح إرادة الابن الذي أخذ على عاتقه تنفيذها بكل قدرته وقوته، ثم إن كانت مشيئة الآب هكذا حفظ أولاده من الشرير وهذا كان هو هو عمل الابن الوحيد، فقد تطابقت مشيئة الآب على عمل الابن، والنتيجة هي ارتفاع عدالة الدينونة بعمل الابن. 
‏ولكن هذه العدالة المعتمدة أساساً على شفاعة دم المسيح، هي بدورها شديدة الوطأة على الرافضين. صحيح أن اليهود الذين يخاطبهم المسيح هنا كان فكرهم خاليأ من موضوع الدم والشفاعة، ولكن لم يكن فكر المسيح يخلو منه ولا فكر كاتب الإنجيل. فدينونة المسيح العتيدة تستمد قوتها بل رحمتها من قضية الصليب وهكذا الموت التعسفي الذي جازه وحيثيات الحكم الذي اتحذه المسيح أساساً لتبرئة الخطاة: «من سيشتكي على مختاري الله؟ الله هو الذي يبرر، من هو الذي يدين؟ المسيح الذي مات بل بالحري قام أيضاً، الذي هو أيضاً عن يمين الله (تعادل القصاة) الذي أيضاً يشفع فينا.» (رو33:8-34‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 يونيو 2017)

*القسم الثالث من الأصحاح الخامس
الشهادة للابن: من المعمدان, من الآب, من الأعمال, من الأسفار
(31:5-41)​‏المسيح يدعم مركزه الإلهي كديان بالشهادة أمام اليهود، ‏والقديس يوحنا ينتفع من وراء ذلك بتدعيم الإيمان بالمسيح لدى المؤمنين . 
31- «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً.​
‏يُلاحظ في إنجيل يوحنا أن الشهادة تأتي دائماً مدعمة بالدينونة. لقد كانت الآيات السالفة مرتكزة عل محور الدينونة. والآن ينتقل المسيح من استعلان عمله كديان إلى تدعيم هذا العمل الإلهي بالشهادة. وبادىء ذي بدء، فالمسيح كما سنرى لا يقبل الشهادة من إنسان (34:5) تماماً كما أنه لا يقبل مجداً من إنسان (41:5). 
‏هذا له معنى لدى المسيح، سواء طرحه أمام اليهود أو طرحناه نحن على مستوى اللاهوت، لأن الذي يعتمد على شهادة الناس يحتاج إلى الناس ويعتمد عليهم، وهذا لا يستقيم عند المسيح ولا يستقيم لاهوتياً. 
‏ولكن أيضاً إن كان المسيح يشهد لنفسه أمام اليهود، فهو يضع نفسه تحت معايير أحكامهم بالقبول أو الرفض، فيظهر كمن يبحث عن أو يطلب استحسانهم أو موافقتهم، وكأنه يطب مجداً من الناس لنفسه. 
‏لذلك، فلكي يكون المسيح حرا من الناس, وهو بالحق كذلك, رفض أيضاً أن يشهد لنفسه أمامهم، مع أنه له الحق أن يشهد لنفسه (14:8‏) وقد أعطى المبرر لذلك في حينه. 
‏وهكذا رفض المسيح أن يقبل شهادة من أحد, كما رفض أن يشهد لنفسه، ولم يحسب مجداً من الناس أمراً يهمه! 
‏أما قول المسيح «إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقاً»، فهذا يعني به أنها ليست حقاً لدى اليهود وحسب معاييرهم, ناموسية كانت أو عرفية. لأننا نعلم بحسب الحق أن شهادة المسيح هي الحق بعينه. 
‏ولكن المسيح هنا يقطع خط الرجعة على المتشككين والرافضين, فلا يعطيهم فرصة للمعارضة. ولا يسمح لهم أن يظنوا عنه أنه يطلب أن يتمجد في أعينهم! أي في عين بشر. وهنا يظهر بوضوح حذر المسيح من أن يجعل خط استعلانه الإلهي سواء للآب أو لنفسه أن يتداخل فيما هو بشري. فالحق الإلهي كالمجد الإلهي، ليس في عوز ما إلى ما هو بشري قط. 
‏ولكي نتأكد من هذا الأسلوب الإلهي الذي يسير عليه المسيح، يمكن أن نسمعه وهو يؤكد ذلك من وجهة نظره الحرة هكذا: «فقال له الفريسيون أنت تشهد لنفسك، شهادتك ليست حقاً», بحسب العرف والناموس اليهودي الإنساني,  فكان رد المسيح مُفحماً هكذا: «أجاب يسوع وقال لهم وان كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق، لأني أعلم من أين أتيت والى أين أذهب, وأما أنتم فلا تعلمون من أين آتي ولا إلى أين أذهب» (13:8-14). هنا المسيح يقول ما معناه: وإن كنت أرفض أن أشهد لنفسي بحسب معيار العالم الذي ينظر إلى من يشهد لنفسه على أنه يطلب مجد نفسه، إلا أني اشهد لنفسي ولكن ليس بحسب معيار العالم الذي لا يعرفني ولا يعرف المجد الذي أتيت منه ولا المجد الذي أنا ذاهب إليه، بل اشهد لنفسي بحسب معرفتي لذاتي من أين أنا وإلى أين أنا!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 يونيو 2017)

*32- الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ لِي هُوَ آخَرُ وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ الَّتِي يَشْهَدُهَا لِي هِيَ حَقٌّ.​
‏لقد أخطأ من قال إن المسيح يتكلم هنا عن شهادة يوحنا المعمدان. فشهادة المعمدان, كما سيذكرها المسيح بعد ذلك, وصفها المسيح بأنها كانت مؤقتة وجاءت وكأنها مجاملة أو لتسوية الوضع أمام الفريسيين الذين سألوه. في حين أن المسيح يتكلم هنا عن الشهادة التي تقيم حجته أنه الديان!! والتي عليها يبني المسيح أصالة وجوده ورسالته وتعاليمه! وسيجيء ذكرها بالتفصيل بعد ذلك سواء في الأية (37‏) أو في الأصحاح 18:8. 
‏كذلك يلاحظ أن الفعل «يشهد» يجيء في زمن المضارع الدائم، وهذا لا يستقيم إطلاقا في حالة شهادة إنسان مثل المعمدان، ولكن يطابق الشهادة من الله.
«وأنا أعلم»: هنا يأتي الفعل «أعلم» الذي يفيد المعرفة الكاملة والمطلقة وهي تختلف عن المعرفة التي تأتي ‏بالبحث والاختبار (      ) والتي جاءت بعد ذلك في الآية (42). «ولكني قد عرفتكم أن ليست لكم محبة الله في أنفسكم». 
‏ويلاحظ أن قول المسيح هنا يشير إشارة سرية بليغة إلى علاقة المسيح بالآب كونها شخصية وكاملة ومطلقة، وكونها إحدى الثوابت العميقة التي يحياها المسيح في داخله. 
‏«إن شهادته التى يشهدها لى هى حق»‏: تأتي بنوع من التعيين والتخصيص، والتي تفيد الإستمرارية ذات الوضوح والبرهان الداخلي والتأكيد الشخصي لدى المسيح. ثم قوله «إنها حق» يفيد المعرفة الفائقة.«الأليثيا» وهو الحق الثابت الإلهي. و يلزم هنا أن نمتد أكثر لنسمعه يقول عن الآب بالسبة لليهود ‏أنهم «لا يعرفونه» سواء في الآيات 37:5-38  ‏أو 19:8. 
‏هنا تتضح معرفة المسيح بالآب أنها فوق الناموس والأنبياء والإجتهاد بكل صنوفه، كما يتضح في نفس الوقت علة عدم قبول اليهود للمسيح وهي الحجاب الكثيف الذي يحجز اليهود عن التعرف على الابن بسبب تغربهم عن الله الآب, أي تمسكهم بالحرف، فعُميت أعينهم عن «الكلمة» بمفهومها وواقعها الحي. وهذا ما أشار إليه المسيح بعد ذلك بقوله: «وليست لكم كلمته ثابتة فيكم.» (38:5‏).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 يونيو 2017)

*33- أَنْتُمْ أَرْسَلْتُمْ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا فَشَهِدَ لِلْحَقِّ.
34- وَأَنَا لاَ أَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةً مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ هَذَا لِتَخْلُصُوا أَنْتُمْ.​
يلاحظ القنارىء المقارنة بين «أنتم» و «أنا». «أنتم» كان يهمكم أن تسمعوا شهادة من إنسان، أما «أنا»» فلا أقبل شهادة من إنسان! ولكني أقول ذلك لكم, لكى أذكركم بما عملتموه وسمعتموه منه، لأنه قال لكم الحق وشهد له أمامكم، لعلكم تخلصون. 
‏ويظهر حذق القديس يوحنا الباهر هنا في أنه ذكر شهادة المعمدان مباشرة في هذه الآية بعد أن ذكر شهادة الآب «آخر», (غير نفسه), في الآية السابقة. وهذا لكي يقطع خط الرجعة عل من يفكر أن المسيح بقوله: «أخر» كان يقصد المعمدان. ولكن للأسف لم ينتبه كثير جداً من ‏الشراح لهذه اللفتة. 
والسبب الذي أغوى الشراح في الخلط بين الـ «أخر» وهو الآب وبين شهادة المعمدان، هو أن المسيح ألمح لشهادة الآب بلغة خاصة وسرية إلى حد ما. لأن كلمة «أخر» هي في الحقيقة تكملة لـ «أنا», أى أنها شهادة اثنين «أنا والأخر». والعجيب أذ يظن الشراح أن الأخر هو المعمدان, فهل المعمدان يمكن جمعه مع «أنا» المسيح لتكون شهادة واحدة حسب الحق؟ 
«أنتم أرسلتم... فشهد»: يلاحظ هنا في الوضع التاريخي للشهادة التي أعطاها القديس يوحنا, أنها جاءت في الماضي بكل ملابساتها؛ صحيح أنه شهد للحق، وهذا كان يلزم أن يؤول إلى إيمان اليهود بالمسيح ليخلصوا. ولكن شهادته انتهت, ونُسي المعمدان, وبقيت شهادته, وذلك بالنسبة للفريسيين الذين يبحثون عن الحق عبثاً. شهادة المعمدان بصفته المُرسل من الله للشهادة كانت بحسب الحق تماماً، وهذا يوضح أن اليهود عثروا ليس فيمن شهد له المعمدان بالحق، أي المسيح, ولكنهم أيضاً عثروا في الله الذي أرسل المعمدان ليشهد للحق، وبالضرورة عثروا في الحق ذاته, فصارت شهادة المعمدان ضدهم: «جميع الشعب إذ سمعوا والعشارون برروا الله، معتمدين بمعمودية يوحنا. وأما الفريسيون والناموسيين فرفضوا مشورة الله من جهة أنفسهم غير معتمدين منه.» (لو29:7-30) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 يونيو 2017)

*33- أَنْتُمْ أَرْسَلْتُمْ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا فَشَهِدَ لِلْحَقِّ.
34- وَأَنَا لاَ أَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةً مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ هَذَا لِتَخْلُصُوا أَنْتُمْ.​
يلاحظ القنارىء المقارنة بين «أنتم» و «أنا». «أنتم» كان يهمكم أن تسمعوا شهادة من إنسان، أما «أنا»» فلا أقبل شهادة من إنسان! ولكني أقول ذلك لكم, لكى أذكركم بما عملتموه وسمعتموه منه، لأنه قال لكم الحق وشهد له أمامكم، لعلكم تخلصون. 
‏ويظهر حذق القديس يوحنا الباهر هنا في أنه ذكر شهادة المعمدان مباشرة في هذه الآية بعد أن ذكر شهادة الآب «آخر», (غير نفسه), في الآية السابقة. وهذا لكي يقطع خط الرجعة عل من يفكر أن المسيح بقوله: «أخر» كان يقصد المعمدان. ولكن للأسف لم ينتبه كثير جداً من ‏الشراح لهذه اللفتة. 
والسبب الذي أغوى الشراح في الخلط بين الـ «أخر» وهو الآب وبين شهادة المعمدان، هو أن المسيح ألمح لشهادة الآب بلغة خاصة وسرية إلى حد ما. لأن كلمة «أخر» هي في الحقيقة تكملة لـ «أنا», أى أنها شهادة اثنين «أنا والأخر». والعجيب أذ يظن الشراح أن الأخر هو المعمدان, فهل المعمدان يمكن جمعه مع «أنا» المسيح لتكون شهادة واحدة حسب الحق؟ 
«أنتم أرسلتم... فشهد»: يلاحظ هنا في الوضع التاريخي للشهادة التي أعطاها القديس يوحنا, أنها جاءت في الماضي بكل ملابساتها؛ صحيح أنه شهد للحق، وهذا كان يلزم أن يؤول إلى إيمان اليهود بالمسيح ليخلصوا. ولكن شهادته انتهت, ونُسي المعمدان, وبقيت شهادته, وذلك بالنسبة للفريسيين الذين يبحثون عن الحق عبثاً. شهادة المعمدان بصفته المُرسل من الله للشهادة كانت بحسب الحق تماماً، وهذا يوضح أن اليهود عثروا ليس فيمن شهد له المعمدان بالحق، أي المسيح, ولكنهم أيضاً عثروا في الله الذي أرسل المعمدان ليشهد للحق، وبالضرورة عثروا في الحق ذاته, فصارت شهادة المعمدان ضدهم: «جميع الشعب إذ سمعوا والعشارون برروا الله، معتمدين بمعمودية يوحنا. وأما الفريسيون والناموسيين فرفضوا مشورة الله من جهة أنفسهم غير معتمدين منه.» (لو29:7-30) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 يونيو 2017)

*35- كَانَ هُوَ السِّرَاجَ الْمُوقَدَ الْمُنِيرَ وَأَنْتُمْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَبْتَهِجُوا بِنُورِهِ سَاعَةً.​
‏«كان» فعل ماض أي «ليس هو الآن»، ربما في السجن أو قد مات، ولكن على كل حال قد توقف عن الإشتعال والإنارة. «لم يكن هو النور» عل كل حال «بل جاء ليشهد للنور»، فالمصباح يوقد لكي ينير، ولكه لا ينير من ذاته. والمصباح يستهلك ذاته، فالنور الذي يعطيه وقتي رإلى زمن محدود. 
«وأنتم أردتم أن  تبتهجوا بنوره ساعة»: هنا الكلام سري للغاية، فالمسيح يراجع اليهود لأنهم ظنوا المعمدان أنه المسيا، وهكذا برزت الإرادة البشرية الخاطئة محاولة أن تلزم الإرادة الإلهية أن يكون هو المسيا، وقد هللوا له، مفتعلين البهجة للخلاص الكاذب «ساعة» في حين أن بهجة الخلاص «أبدية». وهكذا تبدو الإشارة هنا سرية حزينة وخطيرة للغاية بخصوص سجن المعمدان وموته السريع جداً، أليس خطأهم الشنيع في التعرف على النور الحقيقي وجعلهم المعمدان نوراً عوض كونه شاهداً للنور هو الذي أسرع بإنهاء رسالة المعمدان؟ أرادوا، بعناد قلبهم وزيف رؤياهم، أن يبتهجوا بنوره ساعة ففقدوه إلى الأبد؟ لقد شهد المعمدان نفسه أن نور مصباحه يلزم أن ينقص ليزداد النور الحقيقي» ولكنهم أرادوا أن يشعلوه بزيادة فانطفأ بين أيديهم!! وعوض أن يؤمنوا بشهادته ليخلصوا، عثروا في نوره فانعمت بصائرهم عن الحق الذي شهد له. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 يونيو 2017)

*36- وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلِي شَهَادَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا لأَنَّ الأَعْمَالَ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ لِأُكَمِّلَهَا هَذِهِ الأَعْمَالُ بِعَيْنِهَا الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي.​
الأعمال عند المسيح يضعها في أعلى وأقصى اهتماماته، فهي برهان إرساليته والأساس الذي يبني عليه رسالته: 
+ «الأعمال التي أنا أعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لي.» (يو25:1)
+ «أعمالأ كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبي.» (يو32:10) 
+ «إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي, فلا تؤمنوا بي. ولكن إن كنت أعمل، فإن لم تؤمنوا بي، فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب في وأنا فيه.» (يو37:10-38‏) 
+ «الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال. صدقوني إني في الآب والآب في» وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها.» (يو10:14-11) 
+ «لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي.» (يو24:15‏) 
+ «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله.» (يو34:4).
+ «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته.» (يو4:17‏) 
‏فالأعمال عند المسيح في الواقع تغطي حياته على الأرض كمُستعين لله الآب. وكلها تصب في اتجاهين متقابلين: الدينونة، وإعطاء الحياة؛ وهما محور رسالته بكل ما تشمله من تعليم وصُع آيات, أى بالقول والفعل، وهذه هي بعينها شهادته التي يشهد بها على الدوام. وهذه هي التي يقول عنها أن له شهادة أعظم من يوحنا. 
‏فالعمل عند المسيح شهادة متواصلة، يشهد بها وتشهد له، فهي الحق والحق شهادة بحد ذاته! لذلك فكل كلمة وكل فعل في المسيح يحمل عنصراً إيمانياً لأنه يحمل الحق. فإذا توافق مع الفكر، اهتز له القلب في الحال وتجلى المسيح بالإيمان. من هنا كان اهتمام المسيح بتكميل الأعمال التي أعطاه الآب بالغ الحد، لأنها كما قلنا تشهد له أبلغ شهادة ليس في أذان الناس بقدر ما في قلوبهم. لذلك صح القول: «من قبل شهادته (أي آمن بالقول والعمل) فقد ختم أن الله صادق» (يو33:3) 
وهذا عجيب جداً وجدير بنا أن نلتفت إليه, فإيماننا بالمسيح هو بعينه تصديق الله, بمعنى أنه يمجد الله أيضاً: «هذه هي شهادة الله التي قد شهد بها عن ابنه، من يؤمن بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه. من لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذباً لأنه لم يؤمن بالشهإدة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه.» (ايو 9:5-10) 
‏هنا أيضأ جدير بنا أن نلتفت إلى قوة الكلام، فالذي يؤمن بابن الله يصبح وله شهادة في قلبه مدموغة بصدق الله ولا يعود في حاجة أن يطلب مزيداً من شهادة أو مزيداً من تأكيد. فالإيمان بالمسيح يحمل تأكيده فيه لأنه هو شهادة صدق الله. وهل ممكن أن يكون فوق شهادة صدق الله شهادة تصديق أيضاً؟ 
‏والمسيح يؤكد لنا ذلك بقوة وفي سر، لكل من يفتح قلبه ليفهم: «أجابهم يسوع وقال تعليمي ليس لى بل للذي أرسلني. إن شاء أحد أن يعمل مشيئته (مشيئة الله) يعرف التعليم هل هو من الله أم أتكلم أنا من نفسي. من يتكلم (ويعمل) من نفسه يطلب مجد نفسه وأما من يطلب مجد الذي أرسله فهو صادق وليس فيه ظلم.» (يو16:7-18) 
«الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأُكملها»: 
+ «الأعمال التي أعطاني ‏الآب.» (يو36:5‏) القديس يوحنا يختص بالتشديد عل «العطاء» في علاقة الآب بالابن. 
+ «الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع  كل شيء في يده. « (يو35:3) 
+ «يسوع وهو عالم أن الآب قه دفع كل شيء إلى يديه وأنه من عند الله خرج وإلى الله يمضى..» (يو3:13) 
+ «الآب لا يدين أحداً، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن» (يو22:5) 
+ «وأعطاه سلطاناً أن يدين أيضاً لأنه ابن الإنسان.» (يو 27:5) 
+ «لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته، كذلك أعطى الابن أيضاً أن تكون له حياة في ذاته.» (يو 26:5) 
+ «وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني، أن كل ما أعطاني (المختارون) لا أتلف منه شيئاً بل أقيمه في اليوم الأخير.» (يو39:6‏) 
+ «إذ أعطيته سلطاناً على كل جسد ليعطي حياة أبدية لكل من أعطيته. (يو2:17) 
+ «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته. (يو4:17‏) 
+ «أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس الذين أعطيتني من العالم. كانوا لك، وأعطيتهم لى .» (يو6:17‏) 
+ «كنت أحفظهم في اسمك الذين أعطيتني.» (يو12:17) 
+ «أيها الآب أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا، لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم.» (يو24:17) 
+ «الآب الذي أرسلني هو أعطاني وصية ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلم.» (يو49:12‏) 
‏لكي نفهم مستوى فعل العطاء بين الآب والابن يلزم أن نفهم أن العطاء من الآب إلى الابن هو بالأساس للاستعلان ثم للتكميل. 
‏فعمل الآب يعطيه الآب للابن، ليخرجه إلى حيز الوجود. لذلك فعمل الابن هو استعلان بالفكر والفعل لنفس عمل الآب على مستوى التنفيذ. فكل شيء وكل عمل وكل مشيئة هي عند الآب غير منظورة, والآب يعطيها للابن ليظهرها، أو يعطي الابن أن يظهرها ويعلنها على مستوى الفعل والواقع المنظور. 
‏لذلك، فالأعمال عند الآب والابن هي واحدة، غير منظورة عند الآب ومنظورة بالابن. من هذا نفهم أن «العطاء» في الله من الآب للابن لا يفيد الأخذ بالنسبة للابن بمفهومه السالبي، كما لا يفيد التكليف بنوع الأمر من الأعلى للأقل بل هو للتكميل فالابن يكمل عمل الآب. 
‏واضح هنا الهدف من إعطاء الآب الأعمال للابن، حيث كلمة «يكملها» تفيد التكميل حتى النهاية أو حتى الكمال. إذن، فليس مجرد التكميل ولا مجرد النهاية، بل المعنى يتضمن بلوغ النهاية الحقيقية, فالعمل ليس للتكميل بل للكمال: أي يكملها كمالاً ولس تكميلاً. وهذا الأسلوب العجيب الذي اختص به القديس يوحنا يجعلنا نرى الأعمال التي يعملها الابن دائماً في مستوى «الكمال المسيحي»: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته (كمالاً) (يو 4:17) 
+ «أنا فيهم وأنت في ليكونوا مكملين (كمالاً) إلى واحد.» (يو 23:17)
+ «بعد هذا رأى يسوع أن كل شىء قد كمل (كمالاً)، فلكي يتم الكتاب قال أنا عطشان.» (يو28:19) 
‏ويشترك القديس بولس في سفر العبرانيين في هذا الأسلوب من جهة الكمال المسيحي: «لأنه لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل وبه الكل، وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد، أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالألام: (عب10:2). هنا يرتفع مفهوم الآلام إلى مستوى بلوغ الكمال. 
+ «واذ كمل, صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص أبدي.» (عب 9:5) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 يونيو 2017)

*37- وَالآبُ نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هو يَشْهَدُ  لِي. لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا صَوْتَهُ قَطُّ وَلاَ أَبْصَرْتُمْ هَيْئَتَهُ.
38- وَلَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ كَلِمَتُهُ ثَابِتَةً فِيكُمْ لأَنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ هُوَ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ.​
المسيح ينتقل من شهادة الأعمال التي يعملها، وهي نفسها أعمال الآب، إلى شهادة الآب نفسه بصورة مباشرة: «لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني» (يو16:8). وهو يعود ويكرر ذلك في نفس الأصحاح بقوله: «الذي أرسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الآب وحدي لأني في كل حين أفعل ما يرضيه» (يو29:8). لذلك فمن المستحيل أن نتصور الابن وحده بدون الآب بأي حال من الأحوال. 
‏لذلك حينما يشهد الابن لنفسه، تكون شهادة الآب مع شهادته حتماً: «أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لى الآب الذي أرسلني» (يو18:8). هكذا تأتي شهادة الآب في الأصحاح الثامن في صيغة الفعل المضارم الدائم. 
‏أما شهادة الآب في الآية التي نحن بصددها فقد جاءت بالفعل الماضي (37:5‏)، وهي الشهادة الذي شهد بها الله على فم الأنبياء كما جاءت في الأسفار المقدسة، والتي انتهت بشهادة المعمدان، والتي على أساسها ذكر المسيح «كلمة الله», في الأسفار, موبخاً اليهود أنهم لم يثبتوا فيها: «وليست لكم كلمته ثابتة فيكم» (يو38:5)، كذلك عاد فذكر الأسفار بوضوح في الأصحاح العاشر قائلاً إنها تشهد له (35:10‏). 
‏«لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا أبصرتم هيئته. وليست لكم كلمته ثابتة فيكم, لأن الذي أرسله هو لستم أنتم تؤمنون به»:  المسيح يبدأ هنا يستعلن ذاته على أنه هو هو صوت الآب وهيئته, وكلمته أيضاً, ولكن ليس بالعيان بل بالإيمان؛ ليس برؤية العين وسماع الأذن التي انحبست في الماديات، وإما بالعين الروحية التي يمكن أن ترى الله في المسيح، والأذن الروحية المفتوحة على صوت الله في المسيح الذي هو الوعي المسيحي. فاليهود إذ رفضوا المسيح، رفضوا صوت الله, وانحجب عنهم الله واختفى من محيط حياتهم لما عجزوا أن يتحققوا من المسيح. أما كلمته, التي بثها في الأ سفار, فضاعت من ‏متناول إدراكهم . 
‏المسيح يوضح هنا أن قبول «إرسالية المسيح» هو بعينه الانفتاح على صوت الله وكلمة الله وهيأته, وإرسالية المسيح مثبتة وواضحة في الأسفار المقدمة، والمسيح هو نفسه كلمة الله في الأسفار. فلو كانوا أخلصوا للأسفار المقدسة وثبتوا في كلمة الله، لكان من السهل عليهم أن يؤمنوا بالمسيح. والتأكيد هنا على الشهادة, شهادة الله للمسيح التي أكملها لهم في الأسفار المقدسة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يونيو 2017)

*39- فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي.​
‏هنا بلغ المسيح نهاية التوضيح. فاللوم عليهم شديد، لأنهم وهم متخصصون في البحث في الأسفار المقدسة وشرحها وتأويلها، كيف بعد هذه السنين كلها من البحث والتفتيش لم ينفتح ذهنهم على سر الحياة الأبدية الكائنة في الأسفار ليدركوا منها الأمور المختصة بالمسيح؟ فالشهادة التي تقدمها الأسفار للمسيح غزيرة وواضحة: «ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب‏» (لو27:24). فالأسفار المقدسة هي بحد ذاتها استعلان كامل للمسيح، وهي لم تترك شيئاً من حياته وأعماله وموته وقيامته والخلاص الذي أكمله بالفداء بذبيحة نفسه إلا وتعرضت له في أكثر من موضع. إن شهادة الأسفار للمسيح تكاد تكون صورة كاملة طبق الأصل من حياته وأعماله: 
+ «لأنه أخذ من الله الآب كرامة ومجداً، إذ أقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الأسنى: هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به. ونحن سمعنا هذا الصوت مُقبلاً من السماء إذ كنا معه في الجبل المقدس. وعندنا الكلمة النبوية وهي أُثبتت, التي تفعلون حسناً إن انتبهتم إليها كما إلى سراج منير في موضع مظلم, إلى أن ينفجر النهار ويطلع كوكب الصباح في قلوبكم. عالمين هذا أولاً أن كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة ‏إنسان, بل تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس.» (2بط17:1-21) ويعود القديس بطرس لموضوع البحث والتفتيش في الكتب وفي الزمان من المسيح هكذا: 
+ «الخلاص الذي فتش وبحث عنه أنبياء الذين تنبأوا عن النعمة التي لأجلكم, باحثين أي وقت أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم, إذ سبق (بالنبوة) فشهد بالآلام التى للمسيح والأمجاد التى بعدها.» (ابط10:1-11) 
«فتشوا»: في المعنى اليوناني تدل على الفحص الدقيق الشديد المثابر للأسفار، الذي يتجه ناحية التأويل والتفسير الروحي والسري للمدراش. وللتدليل على هذا المعنى نأتي بقول للعلامة الفريسي اليهودي هلليل: [قد اعتاد هلليل القول: مزيد من التوراة، مزيد ‏من النار!! من اقتنى كلمات التوراة، اقتنى لنفسه حياة الدهر الآتي]. ويتمادى العشق القلبي والفكري بكلمات التوراة عندهم حتى قالوا: [إن التعرف على الله في التوراة، حتى ولو لم يكن مصحوباً بتوبة، يجعلها تعطي غفراناً للخطايا]. طبعأ خطأ لأن التعرف على الله يأتي ومعه التوبة. 
‏المسيح لا يقول لهم «فتشوا» لكي يبدأوا ويفتشوا؛ بل هو يراجع عليهم مهنتهم في المعرفة وجهادهم في الدراسة التي كلها باءت بالفشل. لقد ظنوا أن في الحرف, الناموس, حياة فاشتبكوا مع الموت, (كسر السبت), وما قاموا ولا استقاموا. ولم تأت مراجعة الرب لهم من فراغ، لقد واجههم بالعلة القاتلة التي قتلت فيهم حاسة الكلمة والحياة والروح: «ليست لكم محبة الله في أنفسكم» (42:5). وليس هذا فقط بل: «وتقبلون مجدا من بعضكم بعض، والمجد الذي من الإله الواحد لستم تطلبونه.»(44:5‏) 
‏والمسيح يضمن اتهامه حقيقة مخفية غاية في الأهية وهي: إن كونهم قد أخفقوا أن يسمعوا صوت المسيح يعني أنهم أخفقوا في أن يسمعوا صوت الله في الأسفار!! وهذا عودة مرة أخرى للآية (24): «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية». اليهود كانوا يبحثون عن الحياة الآبدية بواسطة تفتيشهم للأسفار. كانوا يجرون وراء صوت الله! وها هوذا صوت الله في فم المسيح؛ ولكنهم لأنهم لم يكونوا على مستوى صوت الله في الأسفار لم يجدوه، فعثروا فى صوت المسيح ولم يتبينوه! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يونيو 2017)

*40- ولاَ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَأْتُوا إِلَيَّ لِتَكُونَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ.​
‏المسيح هنا ينبههم، وكأنه يقول لهم إنتبهوا، شهادة الله لى في الأسفار لا تزال قائمة أمامكم، إنتبهوا، أنا هو صوت الله!! لا تفوتوا الفرصة على أنفسكم، تعالوا لأن عندي حياة لكم!! الحياة الأبدية التي تفتشون عليها في الأسفار هي معي، هي فيّ، هي أنا: «فإن الحياة أُظهرت وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا.» (ايو 2:1) 
«ولا تريدون...لتكون لكم حياة»: ‏إنها أخطر جريمة يقترفها الإنسان ضد نفسه! حينها يشعر بالدعوة للعودة إلى الله!! ويكون باب الحياة قد فُتح أمامه، والصوت يدعوه مُلحا في الدعوة، مُشفقاً، مُشجعاً، متوسلاً!! فتقف الإرادة لتسد منفذ الحياة، متهللة بعلل كلها الضلال والموت بعينه!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يونيو 2017)

*41- «مَجْداً مِنَ النَّاسِ لَسْتُ أَقْبَلُ.​
‏تتمشى الشهادة مع المجد في إنجيل القديس يوحنا سلباً وإيجاباً. المسيح لا يقبل شهادة من الناس لذلك لا يقبل المجد أيضأ من الناس. لأن كلا الوصفين يتلزم الاعتماد على الإنسان والخضوع لمعايير البشر. 
‏المسيح يطرح هذه الآية أمام اليهود تأميناً لهم حتى يأتوا إليه. فهو لا يطلب المجد لنفسه ولا يقبله من أحد, ولكن يطلبهم هم ليقبلوا إليه. المسيح يكرر بأسلوب آخر ما سبق أن قاله «وأنا لا أقبل شهادة من إنسان. ولكني أقول هذا لتخلصوا أنتم.» (يو 34:5) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 يونيو 2017)

*القسم الرابع من الأصحاح الخامس
أسباب عدم إيمان اليهود
(42:5-47)

42- وَلَكِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ مَحَبَّةُ اللَّهِ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ.​تسلل الأفكار يأتي هكذا: المسيح لا يقبل المجد من الناس، لأن مجد المسيح الوحيد هو مع الآب وفيه. ولا أحد يستطيع أن يأتي إلى المسيح إن لم يجتذبه الآب أولاً, اليهود «لا يريدون» أن يأتوا إلى المسيح, لأن الآب لا يجتذبهم، والآب لا يجتذبهم لأنهم ليست لهم محبة الله في أنفسهم. لو كانوا أحبوا الله، لجاءوا إلى المسيح بإرادتهم. لذلك, فرفضهم للمسيح علامة على أنهم في عداوة مح الله. لقد أصابهم المسيح هنا في مقتل!!! 
«عرفتكم»: ‏عن اختبار ويقين، المسيح هنا يستعلن مخبآت قلوبهم، المخفية ليس عن عين الله بل عن أعينهم هم!! فالفاقد لمحبة الله لا يعلم أين يسير، لأن الظمة قد أعمت عينيه!! 
«في أنفسكم»: المحبة موجودة حتماً في أفواههم وفي محفوظاتهم ونصوص إيمانهم، فهي أول الوصايا. ولكن المسيح فحص أنفسهم فلم يجدها!! واذا غابت المحبة عن القلب, سكنت البغضة: «وأما الأن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي. كن لكي تتم الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم إنهم أبغضوني بلا سبب.» (يو24:15-25) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 يونيو 2017)

*43- أَنَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ بِاسْمِ أَبِي وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَنِي. إِنْ أَتَى آخَرُ بِاسْمِ نَفْسِهِ فَذَلِكَ تَقْبَلُونَهُ.​
تغرب اليهود عن محبة الله أفقدهم القدرة على التعرف على المسيح لما جاء باسم الآب، مع أن «قوة الاسم» عاملة في المسيح، ولها برهانها القوي في تعاليم المسيح وأعماله. كيف تغاضى اليهود عن ذلك؟ هذا في الحقيقة محير لعقولنا للغاية! هذا بالإضافة إلى التحذير المخيف الذي أنذر به الله الذين لا يطيعون المسيا الآتي والمتكلم باسم الله: «ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به «باسمى» أنا أطالبه» (تث19:18‏). ولكن فقدان حب الله أفقدهم كل ما هو لله، فلم تبق لهم إلا ما هو لأنفسهم. لذلك، إن جاءهم من يتكلم باسم نفسه, رأوا فيه أنفسهم فيقبلونه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 يونيو 2017)

*44- كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَأَنْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ مَجْداً بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ؟ وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلَهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟.​
«كيف تقدرون أن تؤمنوا»: ‏الإيمان في أبسط وأقوى صوره هو «تمجيد الله» بالقول والعمل؛ ثمر الإيمان الفاخر هو التسبيح بمجد الله على الدوام. إذا انشغل المؤمن بتمجيد الآخرين ضعفت قوة تسبيح الله من قلبه. والذي انشغل بتسبيح مجد الناس عجز لسانه عن النطق بمجد الله. 
‏فإذا كان انشغال الإنسان بتمجيد الناس هكذا يحط من قدرته على عمل واجبات الإيمان نحو الله، فكم بالحري إذا انشغل إنسان بطلب المجد لنفسه؟ 
‏وإذا كان طلب الإنسان المجد لنفسه هكذا يحطه عن أداء واجبات الإيمان من نحو الله، فكم أيضاً يكون لو استهان ولم يطلب ولم يعط المجد الذي للاله الواحد؟ ثم أليست هذه هي العلة التي أنهت على مجد إسرائيل وبني إسرائيل وأتت بالخراب على الهيكل والمدينة والشعب والأمة؟ وأطاحت بالميراث والتراث؟ وعلى الناس أن يختاروا بين مجد الله ومجد أنفسهم! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 يونيو 2017)

*45- «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي أَشْكُوكُمْ إِلَى الآبِ. يُوجَدُ الَّذِي يَشْكُوكُمْ وَهُوَ مُوسَى الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ رَجَاؤُكُمْ.​
‏المسيح يحيل قصية اليهود على محكمة الإختصاص: أي الناموس بقيادة موسى، لأن وظيفة الابن تبقى كمُصالح وشفيع لدى الآب فقط عن الذين يؤمنون به؛ أما من أخطأ في الناموس وتعدى ولم يعط الكرامة لمن له الكرامة، فبالناموس يُدان. وإن كنتم تلاميذ موسى, حسب ما تقولون, فموسى يطالب. والمسيح هنا يوقعهم في تناقض مشين، لأنهم بتصرفهم المعادي للمسيح وتمسكهم بناموس موسى فى آن واحد، يظهرون ويكشفون تناقضهم. فموسى كتب عن المسيح فكيف ‏يعاد‏ونه، إن كانوا يؤمنون بموسى وإله موسى حقاً.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 يونيو 2017)

*‏46- لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي لأَنَّهُ هُوَ كَتَبَ عَنِّي.
47- فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ كُتُبَ ذَاكَ فَكَيْفَ تُصَدِّقُونَ كلاَمِي؟»​
‏موقف خطير للغاية، فالفريسيون يتصرفون كقضاة لناموس موسى، ويطالبون بالتطبيق الحرفي للناموس, الذي بلغوا به إلى المطالبة بموت المسيح بسبب كسر وصية السبت. والميسح واقف على قمة الناموس بصفته النبي الذي سيقيمه الله بدل مومى رأساً برأس: «نبياً» «مثلي», وهذا الذي عليه ينعقد لواء المرحلة الأخرى للناموس، وهي مرحلة الإنتقال من الحرف للروح، بوصايا وتعاليم وذبيحة أعظم، وبكلام أخر يضعه الله في فمه, يبدو كلامه حينئذ وكأنه مخالف للناموس الأول؟ لذلك احتاط الله وسبق وحكم ضد من يتمرد على هذا النبي الأخر، فكل من يسمع ولم يطع, يقع في الحال تحت حكم الله وليس الناموس «أنا أطالبه»: «يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي له تسمعون!... أقيم لهم نبيا من وسط إخوتهم مثلك, وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أُطالبه.» (تث15:18-19) 
‏والأن يقدم المسيح دعواه ضد حفظة الناموس والقوامين على شرفه. وكأني به يقول لهم وأمام موسى: هوذا أنا الذي مثل موسى أتيت بحسب وعد الناموس، وهوذا باسم الله أتكلم وبوصية الله أوصي, فإن سمعتم لي كنتم تلاميذ موسى عن حق، وأبناء الله الحي؛ وإن لم تسمعوا فأنتم تحت الحكم، وموسى والناموس يشهدان ضدكم! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 يونيو 2017)

*الأصحاح السادس​
بَعْدَ هَذَا مَضَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى عَبْرِ بَحْرِ الْجَلِيلِ وَهُوَ بَحْرُ طَبَرِيَّةَ. وَتَبِعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْصَرُوا آيَاته الَّتِي كَانَ يَصْنَعُهَا فِي الْمَرْضَى. فَصَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ وَجَلَسَ هُنَاكَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ. وَكَانَ الْفِصْحُ عِيدُ الْيَهُودِ قَرِيباً. فَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ أَنَّ جَمْعاً كَثِيراً مُقْبِلٌ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ نَبْتَاعُ خُبْزاً لِيَأْكُلَ هَؤُلاَءِ؟». وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ هَذَا لِيَمْتَحِنَهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ عَلِمَ مَا هُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ. أَجَابَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «لاَ يَكْفِيهِمْ خُبْزٌ بِمِئَتَيْ دِينَارٍ لِيَأْخُذَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ شَيْئاً يَسِيراً». قَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ وَهُوَ أَنْدَرَاوُسُ أَخُو سِمْعَانَ القديس بطرس: «هُنَا غُلاَمٌ مَعَهُ خَمْسَةُ أَرْغِفَةِ شَعِيرٍ وَسَمَكَتَانِ وَلَكِنْ مَا هَذَا لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ؟». فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «اجْعَلُوا النَّاسَ يَتَّكِئُونَ». وَكَانَ فِي الْمَكَانِ عُشْبٌ كَثِيرٌ فَاتَّكَأَ الرِّجَالُ وَعَدَدُهُمْ نَحْوُ خَمْسَةِ آلاَفٍ. وَأَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الأَرْغِفَةَ وَشَكَرَ وَوَزَّعَ عَلَى التّلاَمِيذِ وَالتّلاَمِيذُ أَعْطَوُا الْمُتَّكِئِينَ. وَكَذَلِكَ مِنَ السَّمَكَتَيْنِ بِقَدْرِ مَا شَاءُوا. فَلَمَّا شَبِعُوا قَالَ لِتلاَمِيذِهِ: «اجْمَعُوا الْكِسَرَ الْفَاضِلَةَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَضِيعَ شَيْءٌ». فَجَمَعُوا وَمَلَأُوا اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ قُفَّةً مِنَ الْكِسَرِ مِنْ خَمْسَةِ أَرْغِفَةِ الشَّعِيرِ الَّتِي فَضَلَتْ عَنِ الآكِلِينَ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسُ الآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ قَالُوا: «إِنَّ هَذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ النَّبِيُّ الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ!». وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَإِذْ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُمْ مُزْمِعُونَ أَنْ يَأْتُوا وَيَخْتَطِفُوهُ لِيَجْعَلُوهُ مَلِكاً انْصَرَفَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَحْدَهُ. وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ نَزَلَ تلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ. فَدَخَلُوا السَّفِينَةَ وَكَانُوا يَذْهَبُونَ إِلَى عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ. وَكَانَ الظّلاَمُ قَدْ أَقْبَلَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ قَدْ أَتَى إِلَيْهِمْ. وَهَاجَ الْبَحْرُ مِنْ رِيحٍ عَظِيمَةٍ للهبُّ. فَلَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ جَذَّفُوا نَحْوَ خَمْسٍ وَعِشْرِينَ أَوْ ثلاَثِينَ غَلْوَةً نَظَرُوا يَسُوعَ مَاشِياً عَلَى الْبَحْرِ مُقْتَرِباً مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ فَخَافُوا. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ لاَ تَخَافُوا». فَرَضُوا أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ فِي السَّفِينَةِ. وَلِلْوَقْتِ صَارَتِ السَّفِينَةُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي كَانُوا ذَاهِبِينَ إِلَيْهَا. وَفِي الْغَدِ لَمَّا رَأَى الْجَمْعُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا وَاقِفِينَ فِي عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ هُنَاكَ سَفِينَةٌ أُخْرَى سِوَى وَاحِدَةٍ وَهِيَ تِلْكَ الَّتِي دَخَلَهَا تلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَدْخُلِ السَّفِينَةَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ بَلْ مَضَى تلاَمِيذُهُ وَحْدَهُمْ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَتْ سُفُنٌ مِنْ طَبَرِيَّةَ إِلَى قُرْبِ الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي أَكَلُوا فِيهِ الْخُبْزَ إِذْ شَكَرَ الرَّبُّ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجَمْعُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَيْسَ هُوَ هُنَاكَ وَلاَ تلاَمِيذُهُ دَخَلُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً السُّفُنَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ يَطْلُبُونَ يَسُوعَ. وَلَمَّا وَجَدُوهُ فِي عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَتَى صِرْتَ هُنَا؟». أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي لَيْسَ لأَنَّكُمْ رَأَيْتُمْ آيَاتٍ بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ أَكَلْتُمْ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ فَشَبِعْتُمْ. اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأبدية الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإنسان لأَنَّ هَذَا اللَّهُ الآب قَدْ خَتَمَهُ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَاذَا نَفْعَلُ حَتَّى نَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ اللَّهِ؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «هَذَا هُوَ عَمَلُ اللَّهِ: أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِالَّذِي هُوَ أَرْسَلَهُ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «فَأَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تَصْنَعُ لِنَرَى وَنُؤْمِنَ بِكَ؟ مَاذَا تَعْمَلُ؟ آبَاؤُنَا أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ أَعْطَاهُمْ خُبْزاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لِيَأْكُلُوا». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ مُوسَى أَعْطَاكُمُ الْخُبْزَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بَلْ أَبِي يُعْطِيكُمُ الْخُبْزَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. لأَنَّ خُبْزَ اللَّهِ هُوَ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الْوَاهِبُ حَيَاةً لِلْعَالَمِ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعْطِنَا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً. وَلَكِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمُونِي وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآب فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجاً. لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. وَهَذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآب الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الابن وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ». فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ». وَقَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ يَسُوعَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي نَحْنُ عَارِفُونَ بِأَبِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ. فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ هَذَا: إِنِّي نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؟». فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَتَذَمَّرُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ. لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يَجْتَذِبْهُ الآب الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الآنبِيَاءِ: وَيَكُونُ الْجَمِيعُ مُتَعَلِّمِينَ مِنَ اللَّهِ. فَكُلُّ مَنْ سَمِعَ مِنَ الآب وَتَعَلَّمَ يُقْبِلُ إِلَيَّ. لَيْسَ أَنَّ أَحَداً رَأَى الآب إِلاَّ الَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا قَدْ رَأَى الآب. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. آبَاؤُكُمْ أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَمَاتُوا. هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لِكَيْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْهُ الإنسان وَلاَ يَمُوتَ. أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأبد. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ». فَخَاصَمَ الْيَهُودُ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ هَذَا أَنْ يُعْطِيَنَا جَسَدَهُ لِنَأْكُلَ؟». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإنسان وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ. مَنْ يَأْكُلُ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبُ دَمِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. لأَنَّ جَسَدِي مَأْكَلٌ حَقٌّ وَدَمِي مَشْرَبٌ حَق من يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبْ دَمِي يَثْبُتْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ. كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآب الْحَيُّ وَأَنَا حَيٌّ بِالآب فَمَنْ يَأْكُلْنِي فَهُوَ يَحْيَا بِي. هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. لَيْسَ كَمَا أَكَلَ آبَاؤُكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَمَاتُوا. مَنْ يَأْكُلْ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأبد». قَالَ هَذَا فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ. فَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِذْ سَمِعُوا: «إِنَّ هَذَا الْكلاَمَ صَعْبٌ! مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَسْمَعَهُ؟». فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ فِي نَفْسِهِ أَنَّ تلاَمِيذَهُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَى هَذَا فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَهَذَا يُعْثِرُكُمْ؟. فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ ابْنَ الإنسان صَاعِداً إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً!. اَلرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي. أَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فلاَ يُفِيدُ شَيْئاً. اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ هُوَ رُوحٌ وَحَيَاةٌ. وَلَكِنْ مِنْكُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ». لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ عَلِمَ مَنْ هُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ. فَقَالَ: «لِهَذَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْطَ مِنْ أَبِي». مِنْ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ رَجَعَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَمْشُونَ مَعَهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ: «أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَمْضُوا؟». فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ القديس بطرس: «يَا رَبُّ إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأبدية عِنْدَكَ. وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ». أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ أَنِّي أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ؟ وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْكُمْ شَيْطَانٌ!». قَالَ عَنْ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ لأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 يونيو 2017)

*الجزء الثالث: انجيل الاستعلان
استعلان طبيعة المسيح وشخصه
استعلان الآب والابن​ويشمل الأصحاحات من السادس حتى الثاني عشر
‏
الاصحاح السادس: استعلان طبيعة المسيح المحيية وشخصه السماوي. 
«أنا هو خبز الحياة» 48:6 
+ «هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت» (50:6‏)
+ «من يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» (57:6‏) 
+ «الخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم.» (51:6) 

الأصحاح السابع: ‏استعلان طبيعة المسيح الروحية (الصخرة)
(أنا هو الماء الحى) 
+ «إن عطش أحد فاليقبل إلىّ ويشرب» (37:7)
+ «من آمن بى .... تجرى من بطنة أنهار ماء حى» (38:7)
+ «قال هذا عن الروح الذى كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه» (39:7) 

الأصحاح الثامن: أستعلان طبيعة المسيح النورانية المحررة الأزلية.
«أئا هو نورالعالم» (12:8) 
+ «من يتبعنى، فلا يمشي في الظمة، بل يكون له نور الحياة.» (12:8) 
+ «إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً» (36:8) 
+ «من قبل أن يكون إبراهيم، أنا كائن.» (58:8) 

الأصحاح التاسع: التطبيق العملي لاستعلان طبيعة المسيح النورانية. 
«ما دمت في العالم، فأنا نور العالم» (5:9) 
+ «أتؤمن بابن الله ... قد رأيلله والذي يكلمك هو هو.» (35:9-37) 
+ «لدينونة أتيت انا إلى هذا العالم حتى يبصر الذين لا يرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون» (39:9) 

الأصحاح العاشر: أ- أستعلان عمل المسيح الفدائي من نحونا
«أنا هو الراعي الصالح» (11:10) 
‏+ «والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف.» (11:10) 
+ «خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني. وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية.» (27:10-28) 
ب- استعلان بنوة المسيح ومساوالله للآب
+ «لأني قلت إني ابن الله...» (36:10‏) 
+ «أنا والآب واحد.» (30:10) 
‏
الأصحاح الحادي عشر: استعلان قوة المسيح المُحيية والمُقيمة من الموت. 
«أنا هو القيامة والحياة» (25:11) 
+ «من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا.» (25:11) 
+ «لعازر هلم خارجاً» (43:11) 

الأصحاح الثانى عشر حتى العدد 36: إستعلان ملوكية المسيح ودينونة رئيس هذا العالم
+ «أوصنا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب ملك إسرائيل.» (13:12‏) 
+ «الآن دينونة هذا العالم. الآن يُطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً.» (31:12) 
‏ختام لإنجيل الاستعلان: (37:12-43). 
ملخص لإنجيل الاستعلان: (44:12-50‏). 
مكان البشارة: الجليل (1:6-71) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 يونيو 2017)

*الأصحاح ‏السادس: أستعلان طبيعة المسيح المُحيية وشخصه السماوى
«أنا هو خبز الحياة»​
ويشمل هذا الأصحاح:
1-	المعجزة التي سيجعلها المسيح آية تعليمه: إشباع الجموع (1:6-15). 
2-	الأية الملازمة لإشباع الجموع: السير على الماء (16:6-21‏). 
3-	حديث الرب في مجمع كفرناحوم عن جسده كخبز الحياة الأبدية، موسى طلب فأرسل الله المن من السماء لإعالة الشعب في البرية، المسيح هو نفسه الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء ليأكله الإنسان فيحيا إلى الأبد (21:6-71). 
‏يلزم لنا من بداية هذا الأصحاح حتى نهاية الآنجيل أن ننتبه لما سيعلنه المسيح عن نفسه، فالمعجزات كلها عبارة عن أيات أو إشارات توضح من هو المسيح. فالتركيز ليس على المعجزة ولا حتى على تأثيرها من جهة إيمان الناس، ولكن على ما تشير إليه من جهة من هو المسيح. 
‏لذلك سنواجه في هذا الأصحاح قول المسيح عن نفسه: «أنا هو» والتي تأتي في الأصل كاسم شخصي لله: «أنا الكائن بذاتي»، أي أنها أصلاً تتعلق بطبيعة وكيان الله، وقد استخدمها المسيح بتأكيد وإصرار، وسوف تتكرر في إنجيل يوحنا في مواضع عديدة، وتأتي هنا «أنا هو خبز الحياة». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 يونيو 2017)

*1- معجزه اشباع الجموع
1:6-15​
‏«هكذا قال الرب في وقت القبول استجبتك وفي يوم الخلاص أعنتك فأحفظك وأجعلك عهداً للشعب... قائلاً للأسرى اخرجوا, للذين في الظلام اظهروا. على الطرق يرعون وفي كل الهضاب مرعاهم. لا يجوعون ولا يعطشون ولا يضربهم حر ولا شمس لأن الذي يرحمهم يهديهم وإلى ينايع المياه يوردهم.» (إش8:49-10) 
‏ملاحظات هامة: لاحظ أن المسيح انتقل من الخدمة في أورشليم، وذهب إلى الجليل حيث أجرى هذه المعجزة. وتعتبر هذه الحادثة أنها الوحيدة في خدمة المسيح العامة التي تُذكر في الأربع أناجيل بدون استثناءه قبل زيارة المسيح الأخيرة لأورشليم ليصلب هناك. وهذا مما ينبه فكر القارىء إلى الأهية القصوى لهذه القصة وما سيبني الآنجيل عليها من مبادىء لاهوتية. 
القديس يوحنا ينفرد هنا ببعض بيانات هامة في سرد هذه القصة؛ فقبل أن يبدأها، ينبه القارىء أن فصح (البصخة) اليهود كان قريباً. هنا أسلوب القديس يوحنا السرائري أو اللاهوتي يظهر بوضوح لأن «الفصح» بالمفهوم المسيحي هو تقديم جسد المسيح ذبيحة، أي أصل وأساس الإفخارستياء الخبز الذي نكسره كل يوم على المذبح. إذن، فهو يسبق القصة بفتح الأذهان أنه بصدد ربط الخبز المكسور, الذي شكر عليه الرب وبارك وبثه قوة روحية من عنده فأشبع به الخمسة الآلاف من الخمس خبزات, ربطه بالإفخارستيا أي جسد المسيح المكسور لإشباع العالم بالروح للحياة الأبدية. (توجد في سراديب روم رسومات حائطية توضح مائدة إفخارستية وعلييها خمس خبزات وسمكتين إشارة إلى أن معجزة إشباع الجموع أخذتها الكنيسة الاولى على أنها ذات هدف إفخارستي. كذلك وُجد في مدينة هيرابوليس بأسيا الصغرى شاهد عل قبر أبركيوس ‏مكتوب عليه (      ) وهو اسم السمكة باليونانية حيس أوائل الحروف تُقرأ: «يسوع الميسح ابن الله مخلص» ، مح إشارة إلى خبز وكأس الإفخارستيا. ) 
علماً بأن ربط الخبز الجديد الحي النازل من السماء بالفصح يتوازى مع ربط «الفصح» بنزول «المن» في طقوس الفصح اليهودي, وهذا ما سيركز عليه المسيح في حواره مح اليهود . 
‏كذلك فالرواية في إنجيل يوحنا أكثر توضيحاً من بقية الآناجيل، فهي ذات ملامح حية ودقيقة، تثير بلا أي تحفظ أن الراوي كان واحداً من الموجودين سواء أثناء المعجزة الاولى أي إشباع الجموع، أو الثانية وهي السير على الماء. فهو الوحيد الذي يذكر أنهم جزفوا نحو خمس وعشرين غلوة أو ثلاثين. فتقدير المسافة هنا تقدير شخصي يتوخى الدقة؛ مما يعطي الرواية إحاساً حياً بواقعية واعية وذاكرة حديدية، أو قل هي تذكير من الروح القدس. 
‏كذلك فمن الصعب أن لا نلتفت إلى الغاية التي يهدف إليها القديس يوحنا من ربط معجزة إشباع الجموع من الخبز مح معجزة السير على الماء واختفاء المسيح عن الذين أرادوا أن يجعلوه ملكاً. (كان في التقليد اليهودي عند الربيين أن المسيا سيأتي من البحر, أي ماشياً على الماء. فهنا معجزة سير المسيح على الماء آتيا إلى تلاميذه في الظلام تنبيه من قبل المسيح لأذهان اليهود أنه المسيا دون أن يعلن ذلك)
فهو أولاً بصدد تقديم المسيح في موازنة مح موسى حيث «المن» يترادف مح السير في البحر الأحمر, ليوضح أن عهد الشبع والمسرة المادية المحلية كميراث أرض تفيض لبناً وعسلاً قد انتهى، ونحن بصدد عهد الروح لشبع وسرور الروح للانسان عامة لميراث الحياة الأبدية وفيض الروح القدس. وثانياً, الآنتقال بالفكر اليهودي من انتظار مسيا اليهود المحدود الذي سيعيد المُلك لإسرائيل، ويحرر الأمة ويخلصها من عبودية الرومان، ويعطي المن من السماء، ويحطم الأمم كموسى الجديد؛ إلى حقيقة المسيح الإلهية في العهد الجديد والخلاص العام من الخطية وتحرير الإنسان, كل إنسان, من عبودية الشيطان إلى حرية أولاد الله. 
القصة: ظروف المعجزة (1-4‏) - التحضير للمعجزة (5-10) - إشباع الجموع (11-13) - تأثير المعجزة (14-15). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يونيو 2017)

*1:6  بَعْدَ هَذَا مَضَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى عَبْرِ بَحْرِ الْجَلِيلِ وَهُوَ بَحْرُ طَبَرِيَّةَ.
2:6  وَتَبِعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ لأَنَّهُمْ أَبْصَرُوا آيَاتِهِ الَّتِي كَانَ يَصْنَعُهَا فِي الْمَرْضَى.​
«بعد هذاء» التي ابتدأ بها القديس يوحنا الأية متصلة بأخر الآية (2)، أي بعد أن أجرى آيات شفاء لأمراض كثيرة في منطقة الجليل, التي اختصها بأكثر وقت من خدمته. بعد هذا عبر في قارب كبير, أي سفينة صيد ذات الحجم الكبير, تتسع ثلاثة عشر شخصاً, هو وتلاميذه. وقد عبر البحيرة من ناحية الغرب، أي من كفزناحوم (عدد24) التي كان يخدم فيها، وهي مقر إقامته مع التلاميذ، متجهين إلى ناحية الشمال الشرقي عبر بحر الجليل وهو بحر طبرية. 
‏بحر طيرية: لا يُذكر اسم بحر الجليل بهذا الاسم إلا في إنجيل القديس يوحنا, وهو الاسم الحكومي أو الرسمي لبحر الجليل بعد إقامة طبرية العاصمة (الغير مقدسة) التي أقامها هيرودس رئيس ربع الجليل شرق بحر الجليل وذلك سنة 26م.  
‏والقديس لوقا الآنجيلي يذكر اسم المدينة التي ذهب إليها الرب هو وتلاميذه (طلباً للراحة) أنها بيت صيدا شرقاً. وهي ليست بيت صيدا التي في غرب البحيرة بل بيت صيدا أخرى منسوبة ليولياس الذي أقامها باسمه، «فأخذهم وانصرف منفرداً إلى موضع خلاء لمدينة تسمى بيت صيدا.» (لو10:9) 
‏وهذه المدينة تُسمى الآن «التل». وهي في أقص الشمال الشرقي للبحيرة, وتقع في منطقة الجولان. أما مكان عمل المعجزة فيبعد عنها بحوالى ميل واحد (ويسمى الآن «البطيحة»)، وبه عشب أخضر للرعي يزدهر وقت الفصح فعلاً. أما المسافة, على الأرض, بين هذا المكان الذي سعى إليه الرب للراحة وبين كفرناحوم التي أتت منها الجموع جرياً وراء الرب فهي حوالى تسعة أميال، أي نحو ساعتين مشياً على الأقدام، وكانت الجموع في غاية الحماس والفرح بسبب الآيات الكثيرة التي صنعها الرب، وكان معظمها لشفاء مرضاهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يونيو 2017)

*3:6   فَصَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ وَجَلَسَ هُنَاكَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ.
4:6   وَكَانَ الْفِصْحُ عِيدُ الْيَهُودِ قَرِيباً.​
‏المسيح هنا وحده على التل مع تلاميذه والشعب كله تحت التل يرى ويسمع. القديس يوحنا يود أن يدخلنا معه في هذا المنظر ليتحضر في ذهننا نفس منظر موس النبي على الجبل، بعد أن أكمل الفصح الأول ومسح عار العبودية عن الشعب المذلول، وعبر إلى سيناء يتنسم رائحة الحرية، وكان الشعب كله واقفاً ليسمع ويرى ويرتعب: «وقال لموسى اصعد إلى الرب أنت وهرون وناداب وأبيهو وسبعون من شيوخ إسرائيل، واسجدوا من بعيد, ويقترب موسى وحده إلى الرب وهم لا يقتربون، وأما الشعب فلا يصعد معه.» (خر1:24-2) 
‏وعلى القارىء أن يتذكر دائمأ أن حلول عيد الفصح عند اليهود كان يوقظ فيهم مشاعر الحرية التي فقدوها تحت عبودية الرومان، وكانوا يتحرقون شوقاً إلى المخلص الذي تكلم عنه موسى ليعيد إليهم الحرية ويخلصهم من نير الرومان. فكانت حساسيتهم مرهفة للغاية، يصورها هنا القديس يوحنا أروع تصوير بكلمات مختصرة للغاية، نتمنى أن لا تفوت على مشاعر القارىء. إذ أن كل كلمة تحمل كما من المشاعر يصعب سردها. ولكن إذا وضعنا الكلمات الأسامية بجوار بعضها حينئذ ينكشف سر الآنجيل: 
‏«صعد يسوع على الجبل» _ «عيد الفصح» _ «أكلوا وشبعوا» _ «هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي» _ «علم يسوع أنهم مزمعوم أن يختطفوه ليجعلوه ملكاً». 
‏إذن، فالآنجيل يضعنا داخل مشهد من المشاهد الحية التي عاشها الرب وسط شعب أخفق في الرؤيا، إذ انتهى إلى قرار حاسم أن المسيح نبي، وكان عليه حتماً أن يصححح ويكشف عن حقيقة نفسه أنه ليس موسى جديداً بل هو هو الرب الإله، وأنه ليس موسى الذي عليه أن يذبح الفصح للشعب بل هو هو الفصح نفسه، الخروف المذبوح الذي يتحتم أن يؤكل لحمه، ولكن لأنه هو حمل الله الذي دمه بروح أزلى، فكان, بخلاف الفصح الأرضي, يلزم أن يُشرب دمه أيضاً!! 
‏وإن كان فصح مصر الأول عهد خلاص من عبودية مصر، فالمسيح فصح خلاص أبدي لحياة أبدية. 
‏فالرب صعد إلى الجبل وقلبه مملوء بهذه الرؤيا, ألم يسمع المسيح بأذنيه ما قاله يوحنا المعمدان عه: «هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يو29:1)؟ ثم ألم يضع المسيح في نفسه أنه الراعي الصالح الذي يضع نفسه عن الخراف؟ والآن هوذا الخراف اجتمعت حوله على سطح التل كما يصفها إنجيل القديس مرقس (34:6): «فلما خرج يسوع، رأى جمعاً كثيراً, فتحنن عليهم, إذ كانوا كخراف لا راعي لها فابتدأ يعلمهم كثيراً». وبدأ الرب يقسم الخبز ويعطي وكأنه يقتطع من لحمه ودمه ليطعم الخراف الجائعة. أكل الشعب وشبع ولم يدر ماذا أكل، إذ حسب اليهود أنهم أكلوا خبز الأرض, ولكن الرب وحده كان يعلم ماذا أعطى وماذا سيعطي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يونيو 2017)

*5:6   فَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ أَنَّ جَمْعاً كَثِيراً مُقْبِلٌ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ نَبْتَاعُ خُبْزاً لِيَأْكُلَ هَؤُلاَءِ؟».
6:6   وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ هَذَا لِيَمْتَحِنَهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ عَلِمَ مَا هُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ.
7:6  أَجَابَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «لاَ يَكْفِيهِمْ خُبْزٌ بِمِئَتَيْ دِينَارٍ لِيَأْخُذَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ شَيْئاً يَسِيراً».​
القديس يوحنا يهتم هنا بحوار المسيح مع فيلبس، ومنذ بداية الآنجيل والقديس يوحنا يركز على شخصية فيلبس، فهو التلميذ الذي لم يأتى إلى المسيح، بل المسيح هو الذي ذهب إليه في البداية ليدعوه (يو43:1), وهو الذي في النهاية بعد زمان طويل مع المسيح هذه مدته، ودون جميع التلاميذ، يسأل الرب: «يا سيد أرنا الآب» مما أدهش الرب فرد عليه لائماً: «قال له يسوع أنا معكم زماناً هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس» (يو8:14-9). وهنا وفي هذا الأصحاح، بادره الرب بالسؤال: «من أين نبتاع خبزاً ليأكل هذا الجمع؟», فلم يكتف فيلبس بصعوبة السؤال من جهة «من أين نبتاع الخبز»، إذ أضاف إلى السؤال صعوبة أخرى هي الأئم عنده إذ «بكم يتكلف هذا الخبز». الرب هنا يريد أن يكشف وضع فيلبس بالنسبة للرسالة. 
‏فيلبتس يتبع الرب، ولكن بحساباته الخاصة وفي أضيق حدود الإيمان الشكلي، الرب اختاره لمميزات خاصة في أخلاقه المستقيمة وطيبة قلبه وقدرته في اتباع الرب, ولكن لم تكن له حرارة الإيمان بالرب، وبطولة المغامرة لتحقيق متطلبات الإيمان الحي؛ وكان على الرب أن يكشف له، بل يكشف لنا، بل يكشفنا معه، أن هذا الإيمان الهزيل, بل الميت, لا يوافق الإيمان المسيحي الحي القائم على قدرة الرب الفائقة. وكأن معجزة إشباع الخمسة الألاف من خمس خبزات، مقصودة قصداً لتحطيم حسابات الأرقام والتحفظات التي يضعها العقل القاصر، والحكمة الإنسانية ‏الكاذبة، في طريق اتباع الرب إلى الصليب, ثم إلى المجد والحياة الأبدية. فإما الحسابات والأرقام مع العقل، ومعها الشح والعوز إن في الأخذ أو العطاء؛ وإما الإيمان بالمستحيل مع الله ومعه الشبع الفائض والسخاء في التوزيع والحياة الأفضل. 
‏وليس جزافاً أن يسترعي انتباه القديس يوحنا إهتمام المسيح الشديد بفيلبس لامتحان قلبه قبل البدء بالمعجزة. فالمقصود هو القارىء والكنيسة كلها، لكي يمتحن الإنسان قبل البدء بالمعجزة فيكون على مستوى الإيمان بالمسيح كرب وإله، وهو يقرأ ويتأمل ليحصل على نصيبه هو أيضاً من شبع الحياة، بل ومن الفائض أيضاً. 
‏ولينتبه القارىء جداً أن المسيح جاء، ليس ليسد الأعواز، بل ليملأ ويفيض، فهو القائل: «... أتيت لتكون لهم حياة ويكون لهم أفضل» (يو10:10)، حيث الترجمة «أفضل» هنا قاصرة جدا، لأن معناها الحرفي بحسب اللغة اليونانية: حياة الكثرة والفيض والسمو اللانهائي, وهذه الأوصاف تليق فقط بالحياة الأبدية. فنحن مدعوون، ليس فقط لأن نؤمن به كرب وإله في ذاته، بل وأن نؤمن أن في يديه شبع سرور: «تعرفني سبل الحياة، أمامك شبع سرور، وفي يمينك نعم إلى الأبد» (مز11:16). فمن أهم وأعظم أوصاف الحياة الأبدية التي يعطيها الله لمتقيه، الفيض في الحب والسرور والسلام والشبع حتى الملء في الأخذ والعطاء. ومن أوصاف الله الملازمة له أنه «غني في المراحم» (أف4:2)، بل وغني جداً. 
‏«فرفع يسوع عينيه ونظر أن جمعاً كثيراً مقبل إليه, فقال لفيلبس: من أين نبتاع خبزا ليأكل هؤلاء. وانما قال هذا ليمتحنه لأنه هو علم ما هو مزمع أن يفعل»: لقد كانت صفة المسيح الاولى مع تلاميذه أنه «المعلم»، ولقد كانت وسيلة الرب للارتقاء بإيمان تلاميذه هي التلقين والتعليم والإمتحان. فبالرغم من أنه كان يعلم ما هو مزمع أن يفعله، ولكنه وضع فيلبس أمام السؤال الحرج للامتحان: «من أين نبتاع خبزا ليأكل هؤلاء»؟ وتركه يقدر دون أن يوعز إليه بالحل. ولقد اكتشف فيلبس بعد أن أكمل الرب المعجزة مقدار القصور المريع الذي وقع فيه، إذ تحطمت كل حساباته. وهذه هي نفسها الإمتحانات التي يضعها المسيح أمام كنيسته وتلاميذه كل يوم، ولا تزال مشكلة الحصول على «المئتي دينار» هي المشكلة الوحيدة أمام حسابات عدم الإيمان، لأنه بحسب أصول حسابات عدم الايمان يكون الوضع الإقتصادي والمادي هو الحل الأساسي لانتعاش المشاريع والذي ينتهي بها دائماً إلى الإفلاس الروحي. فنحن الآن نقرأ على كل مؤسسة الإعلان الحزين بمقتض حسابات عدم الإيمان «مطلوب مئتي دينار لإشباع الجموع» ويجمع مليون جنيه, ولا تزال الجموع جائعة للحق.
‏هنا السؤال الساخر الذي على فم كل إنسان ناقد: وهل السماء تمطر ذهباً؟ وهو نفس القول الساخر الذي وجهه الشيطان للمسيح، والذي واجهه الرب وهو في أشد محنة الجوع الحقيقي: «قل أن تصير هذه الحجارة خبزاً» (مت3:4). هذا في الواقع معناه الروحي هو محاولة تقييد عمل الله بفرض حلولنا العاجزة بحسب أصول حسابات عدم الإيمان. وعليه, يتحتم أن ندرك أن الإيمان وحده هو الذي يخلق الحلول لأصعب المشاكل, بل يخلق المواعيد: «بالإيمان قدم إبراهيم إسحق وهو مُجرب، قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده.» (عب17:11)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 يونيو 2017)

*8:6 قَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ وَهُوَ أَنْدَرَاوُسُ أَخُو سِمْعَانَ القديس بطرس
9:6 «هُنَا غُلاَمٌ مَعَهُ خَمْسَةُ أَرْغِفَةِ شَعِيرٍ وَسَمَكَتَانِ وَلَكِنْ مَا هَذَا لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ؟».​
‏مرة أخرى يلقي علينا الآنجيل درساً ثميناً في إحترام الإمكانيات الضعيفة والمواهب الصغيرة. من يستطيع أن يصدق أن هذا الغلام الصغير المجهول الهوية يتدخل تدخلاً مباشراً في تكميل معجزة كبيرة بهذا الحد؟ لم تكن تدري أمه حينما دست في مخلاته هذه الأرغفة الشعير الخمسة والسمكتين على عجل, حينما ألح عليها للسماح له باللحاق بالمعلم مع الأهل والصحاب؛ ويا لفرحة الأم حينها أتاها ولدها في المساء يجري ويطفر ويلهث يقص عليها، وهو مقطوع الآنقاس, قصة أرغفتها الخمسة والسمكتين، التي أمسكها الرب بيديه, وباركها فأشبعت آلاف الرجال والنساء والأطفال، والأم تسمع وهي ذاهلة لا تريد أن تصدق, ومن يصدق أن مشاعر الأمومة الحانية نحو حبيبها الصغير تتحول هكذا إلى بركات فائضة في يدي الرب خلال «خمسة أرغفة شعير وسمكتين». 
‏خبز الشعير أرخص من خبز القمح وهو غذاء الفقراء، وهذا تماد في إظهار ضعف عطايانا التي يمكن أن يباركها الله لتصير لملء الشبع والغنى، أما السمكتان فبحسب تحقيقات علماء الكتاب المقدس, كانتا مملحتين، وهي عادة أهل السواحل في الإحتفاظ بفائض أسماكهم. وقد أتت الكلمة اليوناية (          ) لتفيد أنها من نوع الأسماك الصغيرة التي نسميها في اللغة الدارجة «بساريا». 
«ولكن مأ هذا لمثل هؤلاء»: 
‏هذه مقارنة حسابات تؤدي إلى الطرق المسدودة والآبواب المغلقة. وهي مقارنة أعوازنا واحتياجاتنا بالنسبة لأرصدة إيماننا، وهي دائمأ بالناقص، والفشل مصيرها المحتم. ولكن كم مئات وألوف الأشخاص اعتمدوا على حسابات الخمس الخبزات والسمكتين، وهي حسابات الإيمان الذي يصرف من مخازن الله السرية المملوءة دائمأ حتى الفيض, فأقاموا مئات وألوف من مشاريع البر للفقراء والأيتام والمعوزين، قامت ونجحت وآوت الملايين على مر العصور وكان دليلها الإقتصادي الوحيد الخمس الخبزات والسمكتين. 
‏إذن، فلتذكر على الدوام هذه المعادلة الإيمانية أن خمسة فقط مضروبة في الإيمان تساوي خسة آلاف زائد اثنتي عشرة قفة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 يونيو 2017)

*10:6 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «اجْعَلُوا النَّاسَ يَتَّكِئُونَ». وَكَانَ فِي الْمَكَانِ عُشْبٌ كَثِيرٌ فَاتَّكَأَ الرِّجَالُ وَعَدَدُهُمْ نَحْوُ خَمْسَةِ آلاَفٍ.​
‏يلاحظ القارىء هنا أن الرب أمر التلاميذ أن ينظموا الجموع إعداداً للأكل. فمن الناحية العامة قال لهم أن «اجعلوا الناس»، وهنا تُستخدم كلمة (      ) ‏لتفيد الرجال والنساء والأطفال عامة. ثم أمر أن يجلس الرجال بترتيب، وهنا تستخدم كلمة (       ) ‏وهي تعني الرجال فقط ، حيث تذكر الآناجيل الأخرى أن الرب أمر أن يكونوا مجموعات، مئة مئة وخمسين خمسين: « فأمرهم أن يجعلوا الجميع يتكئون رفاقا رفاقا على العشب الأخضر. فاتكأوا صفوفا صفوفا، مئة مئة وخمسين خمسين.» (مر39:6-40) 
‏ يلاحظ أن النساء والأطفال لم يُحسبوا ضمن العدد وذلك حسب عادة اليهود, لأنهم يستثنون النساء والأولاد من التعداد, وكذلك لأن عددهم يبدو أنه كان صغيراً. 
‏كما يلاحظ القارىء وضوح فكرة الاهتمام بالنظام والترتيب «رفاقا رفاقا» والتي تأتي باليونانية (        )، ثم الصفوف تتكون من مجموعات مجموعات (          ) وهذا الوصف لا يأتي إلا في وصف الحدائق بنظام مجموعات الزهور كل مجموعة معاً. فانظر أيها القارىء وتأمل. وسبق أن نبهنا أن ظهور العشب الأخضر يناسب بالفعل ‏زمن قرب الفصح وهو نهاية أشهر الربيع (أبريل) بعد الشهور المطيرة، وكأن الآناجيل اتفقت معا لتقدم لنا صورة مبدعة نمقها روح المسيح الجمالية، مما أبهرت عيون التلاميذ، وجعلت هذه المعجزة مرسومة بدقة في أذهانهم. 
‏كما أن الآناجيل ذكرت العشب الأخضر بتوضيح مما يزيد الرواية واقعية, أن الراوي شاهد عيان، وهو يستحضر لأذهاننا وصف المزمور للمسيح الراعي للخراف: «الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شيء ، في مراع خضر يربضني إلى مياه الراحة يوردني.» (مز1:23-2) 
‏وفي الحقيقة نستطيع أن نستشف من وصف القديس. يوحنا وبقية الآناجيل صورة ما كان يجري في قلب المسيح. فالمشهد يعود بنا إلى سفر الخروج ويستحضر إلى ذهننا منظر شعب إسرائيل بعد أن رأى الله على الجبل، كيف جلسوا على السفح وأكلوا وشربوا في حضرة الله: «ثم صعد موس ... ورأوا إله إسرائيل (بحسب ما تراءى لهم) وتحت رجليه شبه صنعة من العقيق الأزرق الشفاف وكذات السماء في النقاوة ولكنه لم يمد يده إلى أشراف بني إسرائيل فرأوا الله وأكلوا وشربوا» (خر9:2-11) 
‏فهذا الذي حدث في سفر الخروج ما هو إلا نبوة إفخارستية من الدرجة الاولى، حققها المسيح على المستوى السري الملموس، حيث اجتمع فيها للانسان رؤية الله والاكل والشرب في حضرته, وهو نفس ما يصرخ به الشماس على المذبح في بداية القداس الإحتفالي: (أيها الإكليروس وكل الشعب، بطلبة وشكر، بهدوء وسكوت, ارفعوا أعينكم إلى ناحية المشرق لتنظروا المذبح, وجسد ودم عمانوئيل إلهنا موضوعين عليه ...) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 يونيو 2017)

*ج- إشباع الجموع
وَأَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الأَرْغِفَةَ وَشَكَرَ وَوَزَّعَ عَلَى التّلاَمِيذِ وَالتّلاَمِيذُ أَعْطَوُا الْمُتَّكِئِينَ. وَكَذَلِكَ مِنَ السَّمَكَتَيْنِ بِقَدْرِ مَا شَاءُوا.​
وأخيراً أخذ يسوع الخمس أرغفة على يديه وشكر. وهكذا بدأت قصة البركة العظمى في حياة الإنسان. وهنا تمت عملية التحول السري العجيب؛ فالمادة الميتة أخصبت بروح الحياة، فتحول المحدود إلى اللامحدود، والقليل إلى الكثير الفائض بلا حدود، والخبز البائد إلى عينة لخبز حي يحمل سر الله ، يتكاثر دون أن يخضع لأية معادلة أو نسبة يعقلها أو يفهمها الإنسان. لقد تحولت كل لقمة في يد الرب إلى نعمة, يأكلها الجاهل فيحس بالشبع ولا يعرف من أين أتاه الشبع فيطلب المزيد, ويأكلها المؤمن فتنفتح عيناه ويمسك باليد التي ألقت في قلبه بالنور. هي خبزة شعير في فم الجائع المتلهف لملء البطن، وهي جوهرة ثمينة عليها ختم الآب في عين الجائع لروح الله. هي لقمة سائغة لذيذة في فم الأحمق، وهي نفسها للحكيم جمرة نار تحرق الخطية وتزيل العار عن الذي تنجست شفتاه. هي لقمة لسد جوع الجسد اكلها الجليليون فشبعوا, وهي السر الذي تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع عليه (ابط12:1)، بل والآنبياء والملوك اشتهوا مجرد أن يروها فلم يروا (لو24:10). 
‏ولينتبه القارىء، فحينما يقول الآنجيل إن المسيح «شكر», أي شكر الآب, فهو يشرك الآب في البركة ويثبت أنه «خبز» بحسب مشيئة الآب. وهذا هو «ختم الآب». ولهذا أيضا لا يتم فعل السر في الإفخارستيا إلا بالدعاء باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس . 
‏وتأتي كلمة «شكر» بلفظها السرائري (من إفخارستية) في إنجييل القديس يوحنا فقط، وهي الفعل المسيحي المقابل للفظ اليهودي (        ) أى «بارك»، الذي استخدم في الآناجيل الأخرى. 
‏ولكن يلاحظ القراء الذين يشتغلون بمفهومات إجراء سر الإفخارستيا، أن بعد الشكر يلزم فعل «كسر»، وهي اللفظة الملازمة دائمأ وحتما لفعل الإفخارستيا. «وبارك وقسم» كما جاءت في الآناجيل الأخرى، «وباركه وقسمه، وأعطاه ... » ( القداس الإلهي) . 
‏ولكن القديس يوحنا يلتزم بمفهوم عجيب حقا بالنسبة للفصح الحقيقي الذي ذُبح من أجلنا، أي جسد يسوع على الصليب. إذ اهتم القديس يوحنا جداً أن يذكر أن ذبيحة المسيح العظمى لم يُكسر لها عظم. «وأما يسووع فلما جاءوا إليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لأنهم رأوه قد مات .. لأن هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه» (يو33:19-36). لذلك، وبالرغم من أن الآناجيل الأخرى اهتمت أن تذكر الفعل الإفخارستي الملازم للبركة وهو «كسر» الخبز، توضيحاً أن الرب أجرى فعلاً إفخارستياً للخمس خبزات؛ نجد القديس يوحنا, وبعكس المألوف, لا يذكر الكسر بالمرة إمعاناً منه لمطابقة اكثر حرفية بين الفعل الإفخارستي الذي أجراه على الخمس خبزات وبين الفعل الإفخارستي الذي تم في جسده الذي لم يُكسر على الصليب! 
‏فانظر أيها القارىء وتأمل في قدرة القديس يوحنا للربط المذهل بين الآية التي أجراها المسيح وبين تطبيقها الذي تم على الصليب. وكأنه يود أن يقول إن الخبز الحي النازل من السماء، الذي هو جسده، الذي قدمه على الصليب عن حياة العالم كله, لا يتجزأ ولا يكسر بل يُعطى ككل: «من يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6). وهذا المفهوم يلزمنا نحن أيضاً، فنحن حينما نتناول من سر الذبيحة المقدمة على المذبح, إنما نتناول، ليس كسرة خبز، بل المسيح كله. كما نلاحظ أن كلمة «شكر» و «وزع» على التلاميذ تأتي بنفس الوضع الإفخارستي كما جاء في سر العشاء الأخير. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 يونيو 2017)

*12:6 فَلَمَّا شَبِعُوا قَالَ لِتلاَمِيذِهِ: «اجْمَعُوا الْكِسَرَ الْفَاضِلَةَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَضِيعَ شَيْءٌ».
13:6  فَجَمَعُوا وَمَلَأُوا اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ قُفَّةً مِنَ الْكِسَرِ مِنْ خَمْسَةِ أَرْغِفَةِ الشَّعِيرِ الَّتِي فَضَلَتْ عَنِ الآكِلِينَ.​
‏يلاحظ في التفسير اللفظي أن كلمة «شبعوا» تُرجمت هكذا إلى العربية خطأ، لأن أصلها اليوناني (        ) معناه «امتلأوا». وهذا الفعل يأتي ليس فقط لكي يفيد الشبع من الجوع بل ليفيد «الملء», حيث يمتد المعنى عند القديس يوحنا إلى الناحية الكلية أي الملء النفسي والروحي بالراحة والسرور. أما كلمة «الشبع» من الجوع فقط فقد أوردها القديس يوحنا في كلام المسيح للتعبير العكسي عند الذين لم يدركوا السر: الحق الحق أقول كم أنتم تطلبوني ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات، بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم» (يو26:6)؛ حيث «شبعتم» باللغة اليونانية (        ). والمعنى المقصود واضح، أن الرب أعطاهم أن يذوقوا خبز الإفخارستيا ليمتلئوا حياة «ونعمة» وسروراً وتفتح أعينهم فيدركوا سر الرب، ولكنهم أغفلوا ما ذاقوه من نعمة وسعادة وجروا وراء شهوة بطونهم وجهالة عقولهم وطلبوا منه بعد كل ذلك أن يصنع لهم آية، كنن يُحدر لهم مناً من السماء مثل موسى ليأكلوا ويشبعوا مجاناً. هذا هو أسلوب القديس يوحنا في استخدام الألفاظ للتعبير عن المعاني العميقة التي تحتاج إلى تعمق وفحص دقيق, أما الآناجيل الأخرى فاكتفت بكلمة «الشبع» بمعنى ملء البطن فقط (مت20:14 ومر42:6 ولو17:9). 
‏ومما يزيد هذا التفسير يقيناً، أنه بالرغم من أن إنجيل القديس مرقس ذكر أن التلاميذ جمعوا من الكسر اثتي عشرة قفة «ملوءة» حيث جاءت كلمة «مملوءة» باللفظ اليوناني (       )، نجد أن القديس يوحنا لم يشأ أن يذكر كلمة «مملوءة» بالنسبة للقفف، فكلمة «الملء» كانت عند القديس يوحنا ذات عمق كبير ولم يستخدمها قبل ذلك إلا في معنى «ملء المسيح»، «ومن ملئه نحن جميعاً أخذنا ونعمة فوق نعمة.» (يو16:1) 
‏وفي وصف الإفخارستيا في «الديداخي» تأتي أيضا كلمة «الملء» بالنبسة للأكل من الإفخارستيا هكذا:‏(فإذا امتلأتم  (أي شبعتم) أعطوا شكراً ...) 
‏وأما كلمة «الكسر» فلم ترد في كتب العهد الجديد إلا في قصة إشباع الجموع في الأربعة الآنا جيل. وفي العهد القديم أتت مرتين ولكن ليس بنفس المعنى إذ أتت في صيغة «فتات» «لأجل حفنة شعير ولأجل فتات من الخبز» (حز19:13)، وكذلك في سفر القضاة جاءت بالمفرد: «أسند قلبك بكسرة خبز» (قض5:19‏). وقد دخلت بصيغة الفعل في طقس الإفخارستيا بصورة ملازمة لـ «بارك وكسر»، وعند القديس بولس: «الخبز الذي نكسره أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح» (1كو16:10‏) 
‏أما كلمة «قفة» فتأتي في اليونانية بنفس اللفظ ويظن أنها كانت تستخدم مع الجموع لملء العليقة لإطعام الدواب التي كان يركبها الناس. أما كلمة «سل» التي جاءت في نفس الوضع بالنسبة لمعجزة إشباع الآربعة الآلاف فجاءت باليونانية (        )، وقد وردت هي نفسها في سفر الأعمال (25:9)، وتحت كلمة «زنبيل» (2كو33:11)، وكانت تتسع رجلا جالسا فيها. ومن هذا يتضح لنا حجم الققة في ذلك الوقت. 
‏ويلاحظ أن إنجيل القديس يوحنا هو الوحيد الذي ذكر أن الرب بنفسه هو الذي أمر التلاميذ أن يجمعوا الكسر الفاصلة, وأضاف إضافة ذات قيمة إفخارستية عالية للغاية حينما ذكر السبب: «لكي لا يضيع شي». 
وهنا يلزم أن ننتبه أن المسيح ركز على الخبز وحده دون السمك، لكي تُجمع كل كسرة، ثم أردف أن ذلك لكي «لا يضيع منه شيء». هذه الجملة ذاتها نسمعها من فم الرب بعد ذلك على مستوى النفوس المؤمنة: «وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني أن كل ما أعطاني لا يتلف منه شيئاً بل أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (يو39:6). إذن، فقول الرب بالنسبة للكسر الفاضلة «لكي لا يضيع ممها شيء»» إشارة بليغة أن الخبز الذي باركه «إفخاريستياس» قد تحول إلى خبز إفخارستي مقدس، فلا ينبغي أن يتلف منه شيء، وهو يرمي من بعيد لتصوير المؤمينن الآكلين من جسده. علما بأن كلمة «لا يضيع» وكلمة «لا يتلف» المترادفتين في اللغة العربية، جاءتا في الأصل اليوناني بتركيب واحد بمعنى «ينحل». وفي شرح المسيح لمعنى الخبز الحي ذكر الخبز الذي يتلف أو يضيع بكلمة «البائد» وهي نفس الكلمة اليونانية (        )
‏كذلك فإن اهتمام الرب بأن يجمع التلاميذ الكسر الفاضلة وإعطاء السبب لذلك لكي «لا يضيع منه شيء» إشارة أخرى ذات هدف بعيد وعميق. فهو يقارن بين الخبز الإفخارستي، أي «خبز الشكر» السري في العهد الجديد، وبين «المن» الذي أكله الشعب في البرية بالضيق، والذي كان لا يفضل منه شيء، إذ كان على قدر حاجتهم اليومية فقط: «ولما كالوا بالعمر (عشر القفة) لم يُفضل المُكثر، والمقلل لم ينقص. كانوا قد التقطوا كل واحد على حسب أكله» (خر18:16). كذلك, فكان إذا طمع أحد في إبقاء شيء منه، فإنه كان يتلف وينتن: «لكنهم لم يسمعوا لموسى, بل أبقى منه أناس إلى الصباح فتولد فيه دود وأنتن فسخط عليهم موسى.» (خر20:16) 
‏وواضح الآن من قول الرب باهتمام أن تُجمع الكسر الغاضلة لكي لا يضيع منها شيء, أن هذا في الحقيقة إشارة إلى أن هذا الخبز الإفخارستي المقدس ليس خبز العوز والحاجة فقط بل خبز الزيادة والفضلة والكثرة: «أتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل (زيادة)» (يو10:10)، كما هو أيضاً إشارة إلى أنه ليس للضياع والتلف، بل هو خبز ينبغي أن يبقى، بمعنى أن الذي يأكله بعين مفتوحة وقلب مؤمن لا تضيع حياته ولا تتلف بل تبقى وتحيا. وهذه المعاني العميقة سيعود الرب و يشرحها بدقة على مستوى «الخبز الحي» النازل من السماء الذي يعطيه هو، أي جسده، في مقارنة واضحة مع المن الذي أكله آباؤهم وماتوا. ولكن ما أشهى المعاني المستترة في هذا الآنجيل العجيب!!! 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء أن من هذه الإشارة التي اهتم بها الرب: أن يجمعوا الكسر الفاضلة لكي لا يضيع منها شيء، أخذت الكنيسة منذ البدء نفس هذا الاهتمام وطبقته على كسر الخبز السري, أي جسد الرب في سر الإفخارستيا، حيث يجتهد الكاهن والشماس معاً أن يجمعوا الفتات المتبقية في الصينية بعد توزيع الجسد ويلتقطها الكاهن باهتمام حتى لا يضيع منها شيء. 
‏كما أن جمع الكسر المتفرقة معاً في اثنتي عشرة قفة لا يزال يحمل معنى روحيأ متسعاً. فقد اتحذته الكنيسة في طقس الإفخارستيا ليشير إلى جمع شمل المتفرقين من أبناء الله، بل ورفعت الكنيسة في الطقس الإفخارستي دعاءها الرسمي على هذا المعنى بالذات، وذلك في ترتيب طقس ليتورجية «الديداخي»، التي يُظن أنها من وضع الرسل أنفهسم [أما بخصوص «المكسور» ( أي الخبز المكسور) فقولوا هكذا: نشكرك يا أبانا ... كما كان هذا «المكسور» (أي الخبز المكسور) مبعثراً فوق التلال (قمحاً) ثم جُمع معآ وصار واحداً، هكذا اجعل كنيستك تجتمع معاً من أقاصي الأرض إلى ملكوتك] 
‏ومع الفحصر والتدقيق، نجد أن نفس الكلمات بلفظها اليوناني التي جاءت هنا في هذه الإفغارستيا، جاءت في معجزة كسر الخمس خبزات وجكع الكسر التي فضلت. وهذه الكلمات هي «كسر الخبز»، و«شكر»، «على الجبل»، «اجمعوا» و«تجمعت معاً». فإذا أضفنا إليها ما ذكر في إنجيل القديس يوحنا من محاولة جعل المسيح ملكاً بعد معجزة الخمس خبزات مباشرة، تكون قد تطابقت أيضا كلمة « ملكوتك» الواردة في الديداخي  مع «المسيح كملك». 
‏و بالنهاية نستطيع أن نقول إن رواية إشبعام الجموع من الخمس خبزات بكل تفاصيلها جاءت بوضع إفخارستي غاية في العمق الروحي، أخذته الكنيسة حتى بكلماته وحروفه، إلى درجة أن الكنيسة في العصور الاولى كانت تفضل أن يكون الخبز الإفخارستي من الشعير
‏أما التدقيق في كون الكسر قد جُمعت في اثنتي عثرة قفة، فهذا إشارة واضحة إلى جمع أبناء الله المتفرقين في كنيسة الرسل الاثني عشر المتحدة، في شخص يسوع. 
‏كذلك لا يفوتني أنا كاتب هذه السطور ان أحكي للقارىء أن في أيامي وجدت تدقيقاً زائداً عن الحد في البيوت في جمع كسر أو فتافيت الخبز بوجه خاص بعد الأكل باهتمام بالغ، بإحساس جعلني شديد الآنتباه والسؤال دائماً في ذهني, لماذا هذه المبالغة في جمع الكسر أو فتافيت الخبز خاصة؟ وإني رأيت بعيني أن أمي كانت تجمع الكسر وتقبلها قبل أن تضعها في سلة الخبز بعد الأكل. وأخيرأ أدركت أن التراث القبطي لا يزال مطبوعأ بقصة الخمس خبزات، وأن البيت القبطي كان وربما لا يزال يعايش إنجيل يوحنا، بل المسيح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يونيو 2017)

*14:6  فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسُ الآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ قَالُوا: «إِنَّ هَذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ النَّبِيُّ الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ!».
15:6 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَإِذْ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُمْ مُزْمِعُونَ أَنْ يَأْتُوا وَيَخْتَطِفُوهُ لِيَجْعَلُوهُ مَلِكاً انْصَرَفَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَحْدَهُ.​
‏وهنا نأتي، أيها القارىء العزيز، إلى أخطر ما في قصة إشباع الجموع من سالبية وجهالة وخروج عن خط الإيمان الصحيح بالنسبة لحقيقة المسيح المخلص والفادي. 
‏واضح من بداية القصة حينما ذكر الآنجيل: «وتبعه جمع كثير لأنهم أبصروا آيالله التي كان يصنعها في المرضى» (يو2:6)، أن هؤلاء الذين تبعوا الرب كانوا مأخوذين بالمعجزات التي تمت لمرضاهم وربما كان فيهم نفس المرضى الذين شفاهم الرب. فلما جاءت معجزة إشباعهم في القفر وصل بهم الحماس إلى أقصاه، ولكنه لم يكن حامساً روحيأ في أهدافه بل جسدياً وسياسياً في مرماه، خاصة إذا أضفنا هذا الحماس الجسدي للشبع الإعجازي المبهر إلى الإحساس بالضيق من العبودية المرة التي كانوا يعانونها تحت حكم الرومان عامة وحكم هيرودس ملك الجليل خاصة، بعدما أقدم على قتل يوحنا المعمدان في السجن, علماً بأن يوحنا المعمدان كان نبيا محبوباً لدى الناس. 
‏والآن، لقد رأى المتحمسون من الجليليين صورة تنطبق على النبي الذي ينتظرونه مثل موس يمكن أن يشبعهم خبزاً ويحررهم من العبودية حسب تحقيقات الربيين: «يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي له تسمعون.» (تث15:18) 
‏ولكن الرب أجرى معجزة إشباع هؤلاء الخمسة آلاف مع نساء وأولاد لأنه كان لا يمكن أن يصرفهم جائعين، لأن الراعي لا يعذب خرافة. فالرب عندما كان يجري معجزة, أي معجزة, لم يكن يقصد المعجزة بحد ذاتها, ولم تكن المعجزة معجزة بالنبسة له، فهذا عمله. فعمل المسيح هو عمل الله, وأعمال الله كلها معجزات عند الإنسان ولكن ليس عند الله. كل عمل من أعمال الله التي كان يجريها المسيح كان يحمل إشارة أو شهادة أو برهان الله الذي في المسيح . 
‏فعندما أخذ المسيح خبزات الخمس على يديه وشكر، صار الخبز حاملاُ سر الله وقوته, صار خبز الله ولكن في سر، فلم يعد خبز الشقاء والعوز والجوع الذي تُعد خبزاته بالأرقام, بل خبز الراحة والسعة والشبع والزيادة بسبب قوة الله المحيية. فالزيادة التي حدثت في الخمس خبزات هي من فعل الروح، والمسيح كان يدرك ذلك, وكان رد الفعل الذي ينتظره هو أن الناس الذين أكلوا من بركة وقوة الله, أن يمجدوا الله ويدركوا سر الله الفائض في المسيح فيؤمنوا بالمسيح بصفته التي أعلنها عن نفسه ويصدقوه أنه ابن الله. 
‏ولكن خطأ الناس دائمأ هو أنهم يستخلصون من بركات الله الخاصة لهم مزيدا من التعالى على الآخرين, مغالاة في التعظم بعقائدهم, وفرصة لطلب النقمة على أعدائهم. على هذا الأساس أراد بعض المتحمسين من الخمسة آلاف أن يتخلصوا من واقع جوعهم وعوزهم وأمراضهم وعبوديتهم تحت أرجل الرومان واستبداد هيرودس بأن يصنعوا من المسيح مخلصاً ومنتقماً لهم حسب فكر قلوبهم, وينصبوه ملكاً لأنفسهم بالشكل الذي يستحسنونه. وقد وضعوا في قلوبهم أنه إذا رفض, فعليهم أن يختطفوه عنوة ويجعلوه ملكاً بالقوة، الشيء الذي لم يُسمع به قط على مدى كل تاريخ شعب يعبد الله بالحق! 
‏طبعأ، رد الفعل عند القارىء هو أن هذه جهالة، ولكن المحزن أن العالم لا يزال يطلب ذلك، بل وكثير من الحكومات والكنائس والعقائد والمتدينين يصلون ويطلبون ويلحون على الله والمسيح أن يكون ملكاً عليهم وحدهم، ليرد عنهم ظلم الآخرين، وينصرهم على الأقوياء والمستبدين! فالحروب الصليبية باسم المسيح كان شعارها الصليب مرسوماً على البيارق والسيوف، لقد نصبوا الميسح بالفعل ملكاً محارباًأ بالسيف والرمح ليقتل ويحطم المغيرين والأعداء. كذلك أيضاً كانت محاكم التفتيش والقتل واشعال النار في المؤمنين غير الخاضعين لسلطان البابوات (آنذاك), كان كل هذا يجري باسم المسيح الذي نصبه خلفاء أباطرة الرومان ملكاً لأنفسهم على روما وحدها ليخضع العالم تحت أرجلهم؛ بل ولا يزال حتى اليوم كل كنيسة وكل عقيدة تطلب وتلح وتؤكد على المسيح أن يلتزم بنصرتها كملك عليها، بالدفاع عنها، والآنتقام من أعدائها. ولو كان ممكناً أن يظهر المسيح لهم لاختطفوه ولأرادوا أن يجعلوه ملكاً عليهم وحدهم وبالقوة. 
‏لهذا كان قلب المسيح ثقيلاً وحزيناً على هؤلاء الجليليين الذين تاهوا عن الله وعن خلاصهم الحقيقي، وفقدوا الرؤية الصحيحة للمسيح كمخلص وفاد. ولم يكن أمام المسيح بعد أن صنع المعجزة إلا أن يختفي فجأة عنهم, «وينصرف وحده»! 
‏ولا يزال المسيح إلى الآن يرفض أن يكون ملكاً عنصرياً أو عقائدياً على شعب ما أو على عقيدة ما، أو يكون واسطة لتسهيل الحياة الطبيعية، أو ضامناً لمسرات الناس الأرضية، فـ «المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب» (في11:2). وآيات المسيح كلها هي لمجد الآب الذي لن يتأتى إلا بحب الناس بعضهم للبعض, والعفو عن الخاطىء المذنب. وإن قول المسيح: «أنا مجدتك على الأرض» (يو4:17)، يعني أنه أعطى نفسه ذبيحة حب لكل الناس، والمسيح هو مسيح العالم كله لحساب الآب السماوي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يونيو 2017)

*2- الآيه الملازمة لإشباع الجموع
السير على الماء​«أبصرتك المياه يا الله, أبصرتك المياه ففزعت, أرتعدت أيضاً اللجج ... في البحر طريقك وسبلك في المياه الكثيرة وآثارك لم تُعرف.» (مز16:77و19) 
«الباسط السموات وحده والماشي على أعالي البحر.» ‏(أيوب8:9) 
‏
16:6 «وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ نَزَلَ تلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ. فَدَخَلُوا السَّفِينَةَ وَكَانُوا يَذْهَبُونَ إِلَى عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ. وَكَانَ الظّلاَمُ قَدْ أَقْبَلَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ قَدْ أَتَى إِلَيْهِمْ. وَهَاجَ الْبَحْرُ مِنْ رِيحٍ عَظِيمَةٍ تَهُبُّ. فَلَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ جَذَّفُوا نَحْوَ خَمْسٍ وَعِشْرِينَ أَوْ ثلاَثِينَ غَلْوَةً نَظَرُوا يَسُوعَ مَاشِياً عَلَى الْبَحْرِ مُقْتَرِباً مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ فَخَافُوا. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ لاَ تَخَافُوا». فَرَضُوا أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ فِي السَّفِينَةِ. وَلِلْوَقْتِ صَارَتِ السَّفِينَةُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي كَانُوا ذَاهِبِينَ إِلَيْهَا​
‏«أنت متسلط على كبرياء البحر عند ارتفاع لججه أنت تسكنها» (مز9:89) 
‏لقد اشترك مع إنجيل القديس يوحنا في رواية هذه المعجزة الملازمة لمعجزة إشباع الجموع كل من إنجيل القديس متى (22:14)، وإنجيل القديس مرقس (45:6‏), ولكن بأوصاف تختلف اختلافات طفيفة. 
‏فبينما يسرد القديس يوحنا هذه المعجزة باختصار شديد، نقرأ في إنجيل القديس مرقس أن المسيح «ألزم تلاميذه أن يدخلوا السفينة ويسبقوا إلى العبر, إلى بيت صيدا (الجليل)، حتى يكون قد صرف الجمع. وبعدما ودعهم مضى إلى الجبل ليصلي» (مر45:6-46). بهذا تكمل الصورة التي أعطاها القديس يوحنا في إنجيله حيث يتضح من كلمة «آلزم» تلاميذه، عند القديس مرقس، أن الرب استخدم سلطانه أمام إلحاح التلاميذ في البقاء معه خوفاً عليه من المتحمسين الذين أرادوا أن يختطفوه، ولكن الرب هو الرب, لا يحتاج إلى آخر. كذلك نفهم من كلمة «ويسبقوا» إلى العبر»، أن الرب وعدهم بالمجيء إليهم. ولكن كيف سيتقابل معهم؟ لم توضح الآناجيل ذلك، وربما كان الإتفاق أن يسروا بالسفينة بحذاء الشاطىء الشمالي للبحيرة, حيث يقابلهم سائراً على الشاطىء. لذلك نقرأ في إنجيل القديس يوحنا: «وكان الظلام قد أقبل، ولم يكن يسوع قد أتى إليهم.» (17:6) 
‏ويلاحظ أن الرب ألزم تلاميذه على ركوب السفينة في المساء، فـ «المساء» هنا لا تفيد المقصوا من كلمة «أبسيا» اليونانية, فكلمة «أبسيا» في اليونانية تفيد «الغروب» أي آخر ساعات النهار ولكن قبل ظلام الليل. فالتلاميذ ركبوا السفينة في الغروب. وعندما حل الظلام, وهذا هو بدء الليل الذي يكون بعد الغروب بحوالي ساعة, يقول إنجيل القديس يوحناأن بدخول ‏الليل لم يكن يسوع قد أتى إليهم بعد، فانقطع أملهم من رؤيته سائراً على الشاطىء. 
‏والقديس يوحنا هنا لا يورد كلمة «الظلام» إلا ووراءها معنى غياب النور اي المسيح، وهكذا ينسج القديس يوحنا هن الألفاظ معاني أعمق من مجرد شكلها ومعناها البسيط. ومعنى مجيء الظلام بأسلوب القديس يوحنا يكون غياب النور أو الإيمان أي عدم مجيء المسيح، وهذا يحمل معه حدوث تجربة خطرة، فيقول مباشرة: «وهاج البحر من ريح عظيمة تهب»، حيث التجربة هنا تصنعها الطبيعة سواء الرياح أو الأمواج بإيعاز من رئيس سلطان الهواء, القوة المعادية, كما يقول القديس بولس (أف2:2). وهكذا يكون غياب المسيح قد كشف عن حضور المجرب. ومن سياق القصة, كما جاء في إنجيل القديس مرقس: «ولما صار المساء كانت السفينة في وسط البحر, وهو على البر وحده, ورآهم معذبين في الجذف, لأن الريح كانت ضدهم» (مر47:6-48). نفهم من ذلك أن الرياح كانت شمالية غربية، واتجاه السفينة كان نحو الشمال الغربي وهذا اتجاه موقع كفزناحوم. والنتيجة أن الرياح والأمواج قذفت بالسفينة إلى عمق البحيرة بعيدا جدا عن الشاطىء. فإذا عرفنا أن أقص عرض للبحيرة  كان نحو أربعين غلوة, بالقياس الروماني, والغلوة أو الستاديون تساوي حوالي 200 متر, أي أن عرض البحيرة حوالى ثمان كيلومترات. والقديس يوحنا يذكر أنهم جذفوا نحو خمس وعشرين أو ثلاثين غلوة أي ما بين خمسة إلى ستة كيلومترات بعيداً عن الشاطىء. ويضيف القديس مرقس أن ذلك استغرق منهم وقتاً طويلاً حيث أصبحوا في الهزيع الرابع: «ونحو الهزيع الرابع من الليل آتاهم ماشياً على البحر» (مر48:6). والهزيع الرابع يقابل الساعة الثالثة بعد نصف الليل. وهذا معناه أنهم ظلوا يجدفون معذبين من الرياح والأمواج التي ضدهم نحو عشر ساعات متواصلة بلا راحة!! 
‏وهكذا أيضا, وبالمعنى الروحي العميق, يجيء المسيح في الهزيع الرابع من الليل للمعذبين الذين ينتظرونه بفروغ الصبر. وداود النبي، وكأنه كان على الشاطىء الآخر وراء الدهور السالفة يرصد بالنبوة هذا المنظر المأساوي العجيب، وكيف سيجيء الرب حتماً في الميعاد للخلاص المرسوم يقول: « اَلنَّازِلُونَ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ فِي السُّفُنِ الْعَامِلُونَ عَمَلاً فِي الْمِيَاهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ. هُمْ رَأُوا أَعْمَالَ الرَّبِّ وَعَجَائِبَهُ فِي الْعُمْقِ. أَمَرَ فَأَهَاجَ رِيحاً عَاصِفَةً فَرَفَعَتْ أَمْوَاجَهُ. يَصْعَدُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ يَهْبِطُونَ إِلَى الأَعْمَاقِ. ذَابَتْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ بِالشَّقَاءِ. يَتَمَايَلُونَ وَيَتَرَنَّحُونَ مِثْلَ السَّكْرَانِ وَكُلُّ حِكْمَتِهِمِ ابْتُلِعَتْ. فَيَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فِي ضِيقِهِمْ وَمِنْ شَدَائِدِهِمْ يُخَلِّصُهُمْ. يُهَدِّئُ الْعَاصِفَةَ فَتَسْكُنُ وَتَسْكُتُ أَمْوَاجُهَا. فَيَفْرَحُونَ لأَنَّهُمْ هَدَأُوا فَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَى الْمَرْفَإِ الَّذِي يُرِيدُونَهُ. فَلْيَحْمَدُوا الرَّبَّ عَلَى رَحْمَتِهِ وَعَجَائِبِهِ لِبَنِي آدَمَ.» (مز23:107-31)
‏إن قول القديس يوحنا أنهم «نظروا يسوع ماشيا على البحر مقتربا من السفينة فخافوا فقال لهم «أنا هو» لا تخافوا», يحمل مقارنة على التوازي بين موسى والمسيح تأتي في موضح الإعجاز والإعجاب، لأن موسى بعد أكل خروف الفصح مباشرة انطلق بالشعب إلى البحر الأحمر ليشقه ويسير وسط أمواجه بإعجاز يُتعجب منه. 
‏وبالعودة إلى قصة الخمس خبزات وما رادفها من ذكر الفصح, يأتي مباشرة ذكر المسيح ماشيا على البحر المضطرب ليعطي تكملة المقارنة مع موسى، الذي لكي يعبر البحر الأحمر مع الشعب أمره الرب أن يفلق المياه ليسير على اليابس في العمق، أما الرب فسار هنا وهو يتهادى على سطح المياه: ابصرته المياه ففزعت!! «أبصرتك المياه يا الله أبصرتك الميا, ففزعت ارتعدت أيضاً اللجج .... في البحر طريقك وسبلك في المياه الكثيرة وأثارك لم تُعرف» (مز16:77و19). أما كيف فزعت المياه وارتعدت اللجج, فهذا يصفه القديس مرقس في اختصار شديد: «فصعد إليهم إلى السفينة فسكنت الريح، فبهتوا وتعجبوا في أنفسهم جداً إلى الغاية.» (مر51:6) 
‏أما سلطانه على الرياح والأمواج فيصفه القديس مرقس في موضع أخر هكذا: «فحدث نوء ريح عظيم, فكانت الأمواج تضرب إلى السفينة حتى صارت تمتلىء. وكان هو في المؤخر على وسادة نائماً. فأيقظوه وقالوا له: يا معلم أما يهمك أننا نهلك؟ فقام وانتهر الريح وقال للبحر: أسكت, ابكم, فسكنت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم. وقال لهم ما بالكم خائفين هكذا. كيف لا إيمان لكم. فخافوا خوفا عظيما وقالوا بعضهم لبعض: من هو هذا فإن الريح أيضا والبحر يطيعانه.» (مر37:4-41) 
«فرضوا أن يقبلوه (‏يأخذوه) في السفينة»: الآن يلزم أن نصحح الترجمة العربية للآية: »فرضوا أن يقبلوه في السفينة... » والتي جاءت في الترجمة الآنجليزية بصورة أفضل: and willingly received. هنا فعل إرادة ومشيئة وليس «رضا» . وقد جاء الفعل في اليونانية في زمن الماضي المتصل كحالة مستديمة، بمعنى أنه كانت لهم إرادة بتلهف أن يدخل السفينة، وقد جاءت في الترجمة اللا تينية (            ) لتفيد الشعور المتلهف بالإرادة لاستقبال الرب. والذي يزيد هذا المعنى تأكيدا ما جاء في إنجيل القديس مرقس: « وأتاهم ماشيا على البحر وأراد أن يتجاوزهم ... » ونحن نفهم من هذا أن الرب كان سائرا على الأمواج بمحاذاتهم، ولم يكن له قصد أن يدخل السفينة، مكتفيا بأن يظهر نفسه لهم ليبدد خوفهم, ولكن على العكس, فقد ازداد خوفهم من أن يكون الذي يرونه خيالا فطمأنهم بصوته وبالجملة المعهودة: «أنا هو, لا تخافوا» . و«أنا هو» التي سجلها هنا القديس يوحنا تأتي برنينها اللاهوتي المعبر عن شخص الله, فالمسيح أراد أن يعلن عن حضوره الإلهي لتلاميذه في هذه المناسبة. فلما اطمأنوا أنه الرب ، أظهروا إرادتهم أن يأخذوه معهم في السفينة. وكلمة «فرضوا أن يقبلوه» بلغة القديس يوحنا السرائرية تفيد قبول الإيمان بعد نفور الخوف الذي يأتي من عدم الإيمان: « كيف لا إيمان لكم» (مر40:4). كذلك حينما تدخل القديس بطرس ليختبر حقيقة أنه الرب ، (كما ورد في إنجيل متى), «وفي الهزيع الرابع من الليل مضى إليهم يسوع ماشياً على البحر. فلما أبصره التلاميذ ماشيا على البحر اضطربوا قائلين إنه خيال، ومن الخوف صرخوا. فللوقت كلمهم يسوع قائلا: تشجعوا, أنا هو, لا تخافوا. فأجابه القديس بطرس وقال: يا سيد، إن كنت أنت هو فمرني أن آتي إليك على الماء.» (مت25:14-28) 
‏يتضح من هذا أكثر أن الرب كان ماشيا بمحاذاة السفينة، كما يتضح أن القديس بطرس أراد أن يسير نحوه ليسير معه. 
‏كذلك فإن قول إنجيل القديس مرقس:«دفأراد أذ يجاوزهم»، لا يأتي دون معى أو أهمية لاهوتية، فهذا هو وضع الله  حينما كان يتراءى للانساذ قديما، ملما ترادى لموسى؛ حينما اجتاز الرب، أي تجاوزه، ليرى موسى خلفه ولا يرى وجهه: «فقال (موسى): آرني مجدك. فقال (الله): أجيز كل جودتي قدامك, وأنادي باسم الرب (أنا هو) قدامك, وأتراءف على من أتراءف وأرحم من أرحم. وقال: لا تقدر أن ترى وجهي، لأن الإنسان لا يراني ويعيش. وقال الرب: هوذا عندي مكان فتقف على الصخرة, ويكون متى اجتاز مجدي، أني آضعك في نقرة من الصخرة، واسترك بيدي حتى اجتاز, ثم أرفع يدي فتنظر ورائي, وأما وجهي فلا يُرى» (خر18:33-23) 
‏وهكذا نرى الرب يسير بجوار موسى ويجتاز أمامه، حيث يقول الوحي الإلهي هنا بضرورة أن يجتاز الرب حتى يمكن للانسان التعرف عليه. 
‏كذلك نرى نفس الوضع مع إيليا حينما تراءى له الله بعد أن اجتاز أمامه «فقال (الرب): اخرج وقف على الجبل أمام الرب، وإذا بالرب عابر(مجتاز) وريح عظيمة وشديدة قد شقت الجبال وكسرت الصخور أمام الرب ولم يكن الرب في الريح. وبعد الريح زلزلة ولم يكن الرب في الزلزلة, وبعد الزلزلة نار ولم يكن الرب في النار. وبعد النار صوث منخفض خفيف,~ فلما سمع إيليا, لف وجهه بردائه وخرج ووقف في باب المغارة، واذا بصوت إليه يقول: مالك ههنا يا إيليا.» (امل11:19-13) 
‏وهنا أيضاً نرى عبور الرب (اجتيازه) أمام إيليا ضرورة إلهية يشترطها الوحي، حتى يمكن التعرف عليه بعد ذلك من صوته. 
‏وهذا ما حدث تماما في قصة سير الرب على المياه بجوار السفينة واجتيازه: «وأراد أن يتجاوزهم»، ثم إذ صرخوا كان صوته إليهم: «أنا هو لا تخافورا». هكذا استعلن المسيح ذاته لهم كرب وإله، وليس كخيال، فتعرفوا عليه، فأرادوا في الحال أن يأخذوه في السفينة. هنا يضيف القديس مرقس: «فصعد إليهم في السفينة». وهذا أيضاً رد  مباشر عل كثير من العلماء الذين أرادوا أن يقللوا من معجزة السير عل البحر، إذ قالوا أن قول الآنجيل: «ماشياً على البحر»، يفيد أنه كان يسير على شاطئ البحيرة وليس على الماء. فبشيء من البصيرة والدقة العلمية نكتشف زيف تحليلهم للكلمات، إذ يقول القديس مرقس إنه صعد إليهم في السفينة، فلو كان المسيح سائرا على الشاطئ، لكان القول: «ونزل» إليهم في السفينة، لأن الشاطئ، أعلى من مستوى البحر والسفينة. ولكنه يقول «صعد إليهم في السفينة، لأن مستوى الموج الذي كان يسير عليه منخفض عن مستوى السفينة. 
‏كذلك يضيف القديس مرقس «فسكت الريح». نعم، فدخول الرب إلى سفينتنا المضطربة، يتبعه حتم سكون وهدوء. وهنا يتضح القصد الآنجيلي أن الرب هو قاهر قوى الموت وسلطانه . 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يوليو 2017)

*21- فَرَضُوا أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ فِي السَّفِينَةِ. وَلِلْوَقْتِ صَارَتِ السَّفِينَةُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي كَانُوا ذَاهِبِينَ إِلَيْهَا.​
هنا يضيف القديس يوحنا معجزة أخرى على نفس مستوى السير على الماء، تتوافق تماما مع سلطان الرب على إخضاع عنف الريح ولجج البحر. فالذي أضافته الرياح العاصفة من مشقة على الرحلة، وما كسحتله الأمواج من مسافة زائدة، رفعه الرب من حساب الرحلة؛ فللحال وجدوا أنفسهم على الشاطىء. وهنا تطابق لنص القديس يوحنا على النص النبوي في المزمور الذي صور هذه الرحلة من وراء الآزمنة، آمر يتعجب له: «يهدى العاصفة فتسكن، وتسكت أمواجها. فيفرحون، لأنهم هدأوا, فيهديهم إلى المرفإ الذي يريدونه» (مز29:107-30) 
‏وبلغة القديس يوحنا, فإنهم حالما تبلوه بإرادة فرحة, بلغوا شاطىء الأمان. إنها صورة حية لنهاية تجربة بحر الحياة الصاخب، ومعاندة القوى الشريرة التي تقف معاندة إلى أن يدخل الرب سفينة العبور، لتعير للحال في ميناء الراحة الأبدي. 
‏هنا نكتفي بالشرح القليل الذي قدمناه من خلال السطور أثناء تحليلنا للنصوص الواردة في القصة. لأن الشرح الكامل سوف يقدمه المسيح بنفسه وبإسهاب في مجمع كفرنا حوم في اليوم الثاني من وصول السفينة إلى كفرناحوم . 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يوليو 2017)

*حديث الرب فى مجمع كفرناحوم عن جسده الحى كخبز الحياة الأبدية​
‏هذا الحديث ينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام مطولة، وكل قسم يبدأ بمبادرة من اليهود. 
أ- الجزء الأول من الحديث (26:6-40), ويبدأ بالسؤال البسيط: «ولما وجدوه في عبر البحر قالوا له: يا معلم متى صرت هنا؟» 
‏ب _ الجزء الثاني من الحديث (41:6-51): و يبدأ بتذمر بسؤال استنكاري: «فكان اليهود يتذمرون عليه لأنه قال أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء, وقالوا : أليس هذا هو يسوع ابن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بأبيه وأمه...». 
‏ج _ الجزء الثالث من الحديث (52:6-58): ويبدأ إثر منازعة فيما بينهم: «فخاصم اليهود بعضهم بعضاً قائلين: «كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده ‏لنأكل؟» 
‏وكانت الحقائق التي جاءت ردا على هذه الأسئلة الثلاثة، كغاية لكل حديث، كالأ تي: 
‏الجزء الأول من الحديث: اختص باستعلان الحياة الأبدية المخفية في جسد المسيح: «أنا هو خبز الحياة». 
‏الجزء الثاني من الحديث: اختص بعلاقة الابن بالآب: «ليس أن أحدا رأى الآب إلا الذي من الله. هذا قد رأى الآب»؛ «لا يقدر أحد أن يقبل إلي إن لم يجتذبه الآب الذي أرسلني...» 
‏الجزء الثالث من الحديث: اختص بالحصول على المسيح الكلمة المتجسد بأكل جسده وشرب دمه: «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية... فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يوليو 2017)

* (22:6-25) وَفِي الْغَدِ لَمَّا رَأَى الْجَمْعُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا وَاقِفِينَ فِي عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ هُنَاكَ سَفِينَةٌ أُخْرَى سِوَى وَاحِدَةٍ وَهِيَ تِلْكَ الَّتِي دَخَلَهَا تلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَدْخُلِ السَّفِينَةَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ بَلْ مَضَى تلاَمِيذُهُ وَحْدَهُمْ. غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَتْ سُفُنٌ مِنْ طَبَرِيَّةَ إِلَى قُرْبِ الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي أَكَلُوا فِيهِ الْخُبْزَ إِذْ شَكَرَ الرَّبُّ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجَمْعُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَيْسَ هُوَ هُنَاكَ وَلاَ تلاَمِيذُهُ دَخَلُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً السُّفُنَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ يَطْلُبُونَ يَسُوعَ. وَلَمَّا وَجَدُوهُ فِي عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَتَى صِرْتَ هُنَا؟».​
‏من هذه الرواية يتضح لنا أن الجمووع كانت تراقب المسيح مراقبة شديدة لعلهم يستطيعون أن ينجحوا في محاصرته وإقناعه أن ينصبوه ملكاً، حسب الرواية السابقة. وقد لاحظ الجمع، وخاصة المتحمسون منهم، أن التلاميذ مضوا وحدهم, وأما الرب فبقي على الجبل وحده وأنهم في الصباح لم يجدوه. 
«غير أنه جاءت سفن من طيرية إلى قرب الموضع الذي أكلوا فيه الخبز إذ شكر الرب»: ‏هذا تعبير إفخارستي واضح: «الذي شكر عليه الرب» أي الذي باركه أو قدسه الرب بصلاة الشكر أو الإفخارستيا.
‏ويلاحظ هنا أن مجيء السفن إلى هذا الموضح ليس طبيعيا، فالمكان ليس به مرفأ. ولكن إذا لاحظنا أن الريح العاصف الشديد كان يهب من الشمال الغربي، لأدركنا في الحال أن الرياح اكتسحت سفنا (بدون الـ التعريف, أي عرضا)، إلى هذه الناحية الشرقية، فانتهزها الرجال المتحمسون وركبوا هذه السفن إلى كفرناحوم بحثا عن المعلم. وبهذا أيضأ ندرك أن هؤلاء الرجال كانوا في غاية الحماس ومتأثرين غاية التأثر من عجيبة الخبز الذي أكلوا وفاض عنهم. ومما زاد من حماسهم اكتشافهم عند عثورهم عليه في كفرناحوم أن المسيح لم يركب أي سفينة، ولا بد أنه شاع خبر عبوره البحيرة سائرا على الماء، فأهاج أمالهم في مملكة الأحلام التي كانوا يحلمون بها. وسؤالهم له: «متى (أو كيف على وجه الأمح) صرت هنا؟» هو محاولة ملحة منهم ليكشف لهم المعلم عن سر قدرته المتعاظمة في نظرهم علانية، ولكن للأسف فإن كل هذا الحماس والسعي والأمل الذي اعتمل في نفوسهم بخصوص المسيح، لم يخرج عن المحيط المادي والسياسي الذي كانوا يحلمون به على مستوى ما كان يعيش فيه أباؤهم مع موسى. 
وهنا يبدأ المسيح يصحح مفهوماتهم عن قدرته الفائقة ومصدرها وغايتها، ويصحح المقارنة الخاطئة بينه وبين موسى، ويضع أسس العلاقة الصحيحة التي تربطه بالإنسان على نور العلاقة التي تربطه بالآب السماوي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يوليو 2017)

*26:6-27 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي لَيْسَ لأَنَّكُمْ رَأَيْتُمْ آيَاتٍ بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ أَكَلْتُمْ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ فَشَبِعْتُمْ. اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأبدية الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإنسان لأَنَّ هَذَا اللَّهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ».​
‏كان رد المسيح على سؤالهم عنه ردا كاشفا حاسما مبكتا، ومعناه أنكم لستم تطلبونني بل تطلبون عطاياي. لما أكلتم من الخبز لم تروا فيه آية بل طعامأ للشبع، كما لم تروا في كل الأشفية التي صنعتها أمامكم أية إشارة أو آية إلى من صنعها، بل ربحاً وراحة للجسد تطمعون في المزيد منه وتطلبون الأكثر والأعجب؛ حيث يلاحظ هنا أن قول الآنجيل: «ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات» يفيد «رؤية الايمان» وهي غائبة عنهم. 
ويلاحظ القارىء أن المسيح نفسه لم يكن يرى في الآيات التي يصنعها للناس من أشفية وغيرها مجرد أعمال رحمة أو محبة أو عطف، بل فعل إثارة لعقولهم وقلوبهم, حتى يدركوا ويؤمنوا بحقيقة شخصه، لكي بالإيمان به تكون لهم الحياة الأفضل والنعمة الدائمة الأبدية والشبع الحقيقي لأرواحهم وليس لأجسادهم. وهذا نفهمه بوضوح من تبكيته لهم: «اعملوا لا للطعام البائد, الخبز للشبع الجسدى, بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية (جسد المسيح نفسه) الذي يعطيكم ابن الإنسان, لأن هذا الله الآب قد ختمه». 
‏ليتذكر القارىء قول الرب أثناء جمع الكسر في الاثنتي عشرة قفة: «لكي لا يضيع منه شيء» (آية 12). هنا كلمة «يضيع» هي نفسها التي جاءت هنا بمعنى «يبيد» أو «البائد»، إشارة من الرب أن الخبز الذي كسره ووزعه عليهم ينبغي أن لا يضيع فهو ليس من نوع الخبز البائد، بمعنى أن فيه من الديمومة والحياة، إن بلغوا سر القوة التي كانت فيه, بالإيمان بالمسيح, الذي باركه وقدسه وأعطاه. 
‏وهنا نرى أن الرب يشير إلى أن كل أعماله واياته التي صنع قد تؤخذ وتفهم وتؤكل على أنها بائدة، أي مادية أرضية، إذا لم يؤخذ المسيح الذي فيها بالإيمان. كما أنها قد تؤخذ وتفهم على أنها باقية وحية وأبدية إذا أخذ المسيح القائم فيها بالسر. 
‏وهنا يستهدف القديس يوحنا القارىء والسامع، فهو يروي رواية المسيح مع الجليليين واليهود ليس كتاريخ أو قصة, بل كفعل إشارة وآية موجهة لقلب القارىء والسامع. وعطايا المسيح, أي عطايا, يستحيل أن تعمل للحياة الأبدية أو يكون لها نفع روحي إذا لم يكن المسيح هو قصدها الكلي ومنتهى غايتها. فالذي يطلب من المسيح أن يشفى، لن ينتفع من شفائه شيئا إذا لم تكن الصحة المعطاة المتمتاة هي آية بحد ذاتها تعمل لحساب المسيح، والا يكون شفاؤه كملء بطن الجليليين من الخمس خبزات التي لإفخارستيا المسيح، ليس إلا. 
‏يلاحظ هنا كلمة «يعطيكم ابن الإنسان»، فالكلت باليوناية (         ) هي عطية للحياة الأبدية، وهي من نفس أصل الكلمة التي رأيناها في قصة السامرية: «لوكت تعلمين عطية الله» (يو10:4)، فهي هناك «عطية المياه» الحية للحياة الأبدية، وهنا «عطية الطعام, أي الخبز الحي» للحياة الأبدية. 
‏وهنا يضمر النص الآنجيلي فعل الروح القدس المحيي، إن كان في الماء للمعمودية للميلاد الثاني, وإن كان في الخبز أي الجسد للافخارستياا كطعام الحياة الدائمة. 
أما كلمة «ختمه» فهي هنا واقعة عل المسيح, وليس على «الطعام» ‏لأنها تأتي واقعة عل اسم مذكر عاقل وليس عل مؤنث حيث كلمة «طعام» في اليونانية مؤنثة، وهي تأتي في كتابات العهد الجديد لتفيد فعل الروح القدس في الميلاد الثاني أي ختم المعمودية (أف13:1 و2كو22:1)؛ أما هنا وهي تخص المسيح فتفيد ختم التقديس: «الذي ختمه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم» (يو36:10). ختم التقديس الذي تم بواسطة الآب سواء في الميلاد: «فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله» (لو35:1)، «لأن الذي حُبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس» (مت20:1), أو في المعمودية: «الذي ترى الروح القدس نازلاً ومستقراً عليه فهذا هو الذي سيعمد بالروح القدس. وأنا قد رأيت وشهدت أن هذا هو ابن الله» (يو33:1-34)، أو في القيامة: «وتعين ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات.» (رو4:1) 
‏كما تأتي «ختمه» في قول الآنجيل: «لأن هذا الله الآب قد ختمه» بمعنى إضافي أن الله الآب قد «شهد له بنفسه». [كما نقول في أحاديثنا أنا مستعد أن أختم وأبصم على هذا أنه حق، حيث يفيد قولنا هذا شهادة للتصديق). وهذا المعنى تكرر كثيراً في إنجيل القديس يوحنا. ولكن المعنى الثاني أن  الآب يشهد له يأتي مترتبا عل المعنى الأول «الآب قدسه». 
‏كما يُلاحظ أنه للمرة الاولى والوحيدة في كل الآناجيل يأتي التعبير عن الله بـ «الله الآب» من فم المسيح بالمعنى العام، لأن المعتاد أن يقول المسيح إما أبي أو الآب، ولكن أن يأتي الله بالصيغة الآبوية العامة من فم المسيح، فهذا ليفيد أنه ليس ختما خاصأ بالمسيح نفسه ولكن ختما خاصا بالإنسان ككل، فهو ختم أبوة الله على جسد الابن الوحيد, الكلمة المتجسد، ليصير الله به أباً لكل من يقبله (ويتناول منه). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 يوليو 2017)

*28- فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَاذَا نَفْعَلُ حَتَّى نَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الله؟».​
‏سؤال مستمد من قول الرب السابق: «اعملوا ... للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية». 
‏كان هؤلاء الجليليون يريدون أن يأخذوا, يأخذوا شبعا جسديا وراحة وكبريا, وسلطة، ليتحرروا بالجسد، فأرادوا وتحمسوا لأن يستخدموا الرب لتكميل شهواتهم بأن يجعلوه ملكا. والمسيح الآن يردهم إلى الوضع الصحيح الذي يوصلهم إلى أكثر مما كانوا يريدون ويشتهون, ولكن ليس لحساب الجسد الفاني, والطعام البائد، والعبودية السياسية, والعالم الذي وُضع بجملته في يد الشرير؛ ولكن لحساب الروح والحياة الأبدية. والمسيح, كملك سماوي، يعطي عطايا للمجد, وذلك بأن يعملوا ويعطوا ويبذلوا ويخسروا كل شيء لامتلاك المسيح كملك على قلوبهم لمجد الله. وشتان بين شهوة الأخذ وشهوة العطاء. فالاولى دائمأ لحساب الجسد البائد، والثانية لحساب الجسد المقام في مجد. 
‏وأما سؤالهم للمسيح: «ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل أعمال الله؟» فهو سؤال يبدو صحيحا في مظهره، ولكنه يضمر إصرارا على استخدام القدرة المظهرية، من عبادة وطقس، والفكر او التدبير المادي كوسيلة للعمل، فالسؤال يكون صحيحا إن هم قالوا: ما هو عمل الله لنعمله مباشرة؟ ولكنهم وضعوا قوة أنفسهم قبل قوة عمل الله: «ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل». 
‏هذا هو انطباع الفكر اليهودي العام، وهذا يتضح من رد المسيح المصحح الكاشف أن عمل الله لا يحتاج إلى فعل إنسان بل إلى إيمان: «هذا هو عمل الله, أن تؤمنوا بالذي هو أرسله»، هذا هو عمل الله، وهو العمل الوحيد الذي يطلبه الله لكي ينالوا الطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية ولكي يحيوا إلى الأبد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 يوليو 2017)

*28- فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَاذَا نَفْعَلُ حَتَّى نَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الله؟».​
‏سؤال مستمد من قول الرب السابق: «اعملوا ... للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية». 
‏كان هؤلاء الجليليون يريدون أن يأخذوا, يأخذوا شبعا جسديا وراحة وكبريا, وسلطة، ليتحرروا بالجسد، فأرادوا وتحمسوا لأن يستخدموا الرب لتكميل شهواتهم بأن يجعلوه ملكا. والمسيح الآن يردهم إلى الوضع الصحيح الذي يوصلهم إلى أكثر مما كانوا يريدون ويشتهون, ولكن ليس لحساب الجسد الفاني, والطعام البائد، والعبودية السياسية, والعالم الذي وُضع بجملته في يد الشرير؛ ولكن لحساب الروح والحياة الأبدية. والمسيح, كملك سماوي، يعطي عطايا للمجد, وذلك بأن يعملوا ويعطوا ويبذلوا ويخسروا كل شيء لامتلاك المسيح كملك على قلوبهم لمجد الله. وشتان بين شهوة الأخذ وشهوة العطاء. فالاولى دائمأ لحساب الجسد البائد، والثانية لحساب الجسد المقام في مجد. 
‏وأما سؤالهم للمسيح: «ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل أعمال الله؟» فهو سؤال يبدو صحيحا في مظهره، ولكنه يضمر إصرارا على استخدام القدرة المظهرية، من عبادة وطقس، والفكر او التدبير المادي كوسيلة للعمل، فالسؤال يكون صحيحا إن هم قالوا: ما هو عمل الله لنعمله مباشرة؟ ولكنهم وضعوا قوة أنفسهم قبل قوة عمل الله: «ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل». 
‏هذا هو انطباع الفكر اليهودي العام، وهذا يتضح من رد المسيح المصحح الكاشف أن عمل الله لا يحتاج إلى فعل إنسان بل إلى إيمان: «هذا هو عمل الله, أن تؤمنوا بالذي هو أرسله»، هذا هو عمل الله، وهو العمل الوحيد الذي يطلبه الله لكي ينالوا الطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية ولكي يحيوا إلى الأبد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 يوليو 2017)

*29- أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «هَذَا هُوَ عَمَلُ اللَّهِ: أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِالَّذِي هُوَ أَرْسَلَهُ».​
‏الرب هنا يكشف سر قصورهم في فهم كل الآيات التي عملها أمامهم، وفي فهم جوهر معجزة الخمس خبزات التي فجرت شهوتهم للعودة إلى القوة والملك. فلأنهم أخفقوا في أن يرتفعوا بالآيات من مجرد الآنتفاع بها إلى الإيمان البسيط السهل بالذي صنعها, لذلك ضاع عليهم الآنتفاع بعمل الله لخلاصهم ولنوال الحياة الأبد‏ية. 
‏والمسيح الآن يردهم إلى الوضع الصحيح بالنسبة له وللآيات التي منعها، وبالنسبة لآمالهم في فهم المُلك والحرية والخلاص. فـ «عمل» الله الذي عمله, ويلاحظ القارىء أن كلمة العمل هنا جاءت بالمفرد الفريد, هو أنه أرسل لهم من سيخلصهم ويحررهم ويشبعهم ويفرحهم ويحييهم من الموت, وهو العمل الأعظم من كل الأعمال التي عملها لهم الله في السابق، والعمل الوحيد الذي يحوي كل الأعمال الأخرى ويكملها ويستعلن الله فيها، سواء عمل الخلقة أو بركات الأباء أو التوراة أو الناموس أو الآنبياء، فإذا آمنوا به يكونون قد آمنوا بكل أعمال الله وتمموها، وختموا أن الله صادق: «ومن قبل شهادته فقد ختم أن الله صادق، لأن الذي أرسله الله يتكلم بكلام الله.» (يو33:3-34) 
‏وإذ يتكلم هنا إنجيل يوحنا بصدد الخبز الباقي للحياة الأبدية وكيفية الحصول عليه عمليا بالنسبة لسؤال الجليليين: «ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل أعمال الله؟», لا يمكن أن يتوه عن ذهننا قول المسيح بنفسه عن نفسه وعن هذا الطعام عينه أنه هو هو عمل مشيئة الآب!! وقد حدث سابقا حينما سأله التلاميذ أن يأكل وهم حول بئر يعقوب: «وفي أثناء ذلك سأله تلاميذه قائلين يا معلم كل, فقال لهم أنا لي طعام لآكل لستم تعرفونه أنتم ... طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله» (يو31:4-34). هنا يكمن جوهر معنى الطعام في قول المسيح: «هذا هو عمل الله أن تؤمنوا بالذي هو أرسله»، لأنه إن كان المسيح قد عمل مشيئة الله الآب الذي أرسله، واعتبر هذا العمل بمثابة طعامه السري الأسمى الذي يغتذي عليه، فكم وكم يكون الإيمان بالمسيح؟ ألا يكون هو الطعام الذق فيه عمل كل مشيئة الآب والابن معا؟ وماذا كان طعام المسيح السري إلا تكميل كل مسرة ومشيئة الآب من نحو خلاص العالم الذي أحبه بتقديم جسده على الصليب؟ فإذا كان طعام المسيح السري هو تقديم جسده على الصليب، إذن فقد صار جسده طعامنا السري الذي فيه تكميل كل مشيئة ومسرة وحب الآب والابن معا من نحو خلاصنا وحياتنا. ويلاحظ أن في قول المسيح: «هذا هو عمل الله أن تؤمنوا» جاءت كلمة تؤمنوا بالقراءة اليونانية المصححة على النسخ الأكثر صحة، فبدل كلمة (          ) تقرأ (          ), وقد جاءت كفعل دائم مستمر الذي يفيد معنى «الشركة والارتباط السري الدائم». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 يوليو 2017)

*30- فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «فَأَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تَصْنَعُ لِنَرَى وَنُؤْمِنَ بِكَ؟ مَاذَا تَعْمَلُ؟.
31- آبَاؤُنَا أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ أَعْطَاهُمْ خُبْزاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لِيَأْكُلُوا».​
‏يلاحظ هنا أن الجليليين الذين رأوا معجزة الخمس خبزات وأكلوا وشبعوا واعتبروها حافزا لهم مناسبا جدا لكي ينصبوا المسيح ملكا، اعتمادا على أنها معجزة مكافئة لمعجزة موس والمن ذات رنين واضح وشديد أن المسيح حتما هو النبي؛ عادوا يضيفون على طلبهم أية من السماء، أو بالأحرى إنزال المن من السماء. وهنا نرى دخول عنصر جديد على فكر هؤلاء الجليليين شككهم فيما انتهوا إليه سابقا, من أنه بمقتضى معجزة الخمس خبزات والسمكتين يستحق أن يكون ملكا؛؟ وهذا كان من تأثير دخول عناصر متعلمة فريسية أخرى في النقاش، مما يفيد أيضا أن تكملة الحديث هنا يدور في مجمع اليهود في كفرناحوم. 
‏هنا ينبغي أن نرجع إلى الفكر اليهودي المعتمد, في زمن المسيح, الذي استقى منه اليهود هذا الطلب من المسيح بانزال المن من السماء لإثبات أنه المسيا الذي ينتظرونه. فالمعروف أن هذا الفكر الذي كان ينادي به المتعلمون من اليهود يرجع إلى الكتابات الرؤيوية التي كانت سائدة, بتحقيق العلماء, في ذلك الزمن، مثل رؤية باروخ التي جاء فيها: [ إنه سيأتي زمان فيه تنفتح مخازن المن، وينزل المن من السماء، وسيأكلون منه في هذه السنين (زمن ملوكية المسيا على الأرض)، لأن هؤلاء هم الذين سينتهي إليهم كمال الزمان.] 
‏كذلك كان شائعا قول للربيين يقول: [ إن الذي فدى في السابق، أنزل لهم المن. كذلك فادينا في الأيام الأخيرة سينزل لنا المن، كما هو مكتوب في المزمور: «تكون حفنة بر (قمح) في الأرض في رؤوس الجبال» (مز16:72). في حين أن نزول المن من السماء كان مجرد رمز لنزول الكلمة المتجسد. ومعروف أن الرمز لا يُحيي, والرمز أيضا لا يتكرر, فكان المن رمزا لما سيأتي. وأوضح تعبير لذلك أن نزول المن من السماء توقف عندما دخل بنو إسرائيل أرض كنعان واكلوا من ثمر الحنطة، لأن الوقت آنذاك كان في الربيع . وثمر الحنطة (الخبز) كان واضحا أنه إشارة إلى كلمة الله. فالمن, كرمز, توقف لما أكلوا من الحنطة التي هي الخبز. وها هو المسيح يقدم جسده الإلهي باعتباره أنه هو الخبز الحقيقي. فإن كان العهد القديم كان قائمأ بالمن؛ فالعهد الجديد قائم بالخبز الحقيقي، والحقيقي يلغي الرمز. والعهد القديم وإن كان قائما بالناموس كخمسة أسفار موسى؛ فالعهد الجديد قائم بكلمة الله الحية. 
‏وقد أصبح من المسلمات في تعاليم الربيين في ذلك الوقت أن عودة نزول المن من السماء ستكون هي العلامة المميزة والثابتة التي ستلازم مجيء المسيا، والتي أصبح اليهود يترقبونها بفارغ الصبر. وهكذا كان طلب اليهود من المسيح أن يجري آية نزول المن من السماء، لازمة لكي يثبت بها صدق دعوته. علما بأن التعبير عن المن بأنه الخبز السمائي كان أمرا مألوفا لدى اليهود، كما ورد في المزامير: «أمطر عليهم منا للأكل وبر(قمح) السماء أعطاهم . أكل الإنسان خبز الملائكة، أرسل عليهم زاداً للشبع» (مز24:78-25). كما أن واقع قول المسيح لهم: «اعملوا ... للطعام (الخبز) الباقي للحياة الأبدية»، كان حافزا لهم ليطلبوا مزيدا، من واقح النص. 
‏هذا مما حدا بالمسيح أن يصحح لهم مفهوم معنى المن ويصحح لهم من هو الذي أنزل المن من السماى. كما صحح لهم مفهوم استخدام الخبز السمائي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 يوليو 2017)

*32- فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ مُوسَى أَعْطَاكُمُ الْخُبْزَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بَلْ أَبِي يُعْطِيكُمُ الْخُبْزَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.
33- لأَنَّ خُبْزَ اللَّهِ هُوَ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الْوَاهِبُ حَيَاةً لِلْعَالَمِ».​
‏المسيح هنا يصحح بأن المن لم يكن إلا رمزا فقط للخبز السمائي، لقد جاء من السماء فعلا والله هو الذي أرسله عليهم، وليس موسى، ولكنه كان رمزا للحقيقي الذي هو «مأكل حق»، فلم يكن المن خبزا جوهريا‏. أما الخبز الذي يتكلم عنه المسيح فهو خبز جوهري، أي حقيقي يختص بطبيعة الله والعبادة الحقة الذي سبق المسيح وعرفها للسامرية هكذا: «ولكن تأتي ساعة وهي الآن (ساعة المسيح) حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للآب بالروح 
‏والحق ‏(يو23:4) 
‏هنا الخبز الذي يتكلم عنه المسيح هو خبز حقيقي من الله ومقدم إلى الله، وبقوله «االنازل» كفعل دائم النزول، يشير إلى طبيعته الفائقة غير الزمنية. فالمن مهما كان على مستوى المعجزة باعتباره نزل من السماء, إلا أنه كرمز فقط لا يختص بطبيعة الله ولكن بطبيعة الإنسان المادية؛ ولذلك فإنه إذا تُرك، كان ينتن ويضربه الدود شأن جثة الإنسان التي تغتذي منه، فهو «خبز بائد»: «الأطعمة للجوف والجوف للأطعمة، والله سيبيد هذا وتلك.» (1كو13:6) 
‏المسيح هنا يهتم، في الواقع، بتصحيح نظرة اليهود ومفهومهم لحقيقة طبيعة الاخرويات, أو الزمن الماسياني الذي كانوا يترقبونه؛ فقد أخطأت كل التعاليم اليهودية في هذا الأمر وربطته بالخيرات المادية والسلام المادي الجسدي، وقد تسرب إلى بعض الأفاق المسيحية في العصور الاولى هذا التعيم اليهودي الخاطىء والفاسد، والذي اعتبر أنه هرطقة، أي تعليم غريب غير إلهي، وظلت هذه الهرطقة لاصقة في بعض الشيع المسيحية حتى اليوم سواء في مفهوم عصر الألف سنة أو في مفهوم القيامة والحياة الجديدة بأنها حياة جسدية تماما. 
‏والمسيح يشدد جداً في رده على السامرية أن هذا العصر قد حضر وصار بالفعل منذ « الآنا», ولم يعد مستقبلاً أخر للانسان، إذ بمجيء المسيح قد بدأت الساعة. كما يشدد أيضأ على أن العبادة الحقيقية لهذا العصر ليست في أورشليم ولا في مجامع من حجارة أو طوب أو على تلال مرتفعة أو ‏جبال، ولا هي سجود مظهري بالجسد: «قال لها يسوع يا امرأة صدقيني إنه تأتي ساعة لا في هذا الجبل ولا في أورشليم تسجدون للآب.» (يو21:4) 
‏والعصر الروحي الجديد الذي وصفه بأنه « تأتي ساعة وهي الآن»، لا ينتمي بعد للمظاهر الجسدية سواء في العبادة أو عطايا الله جميعا، بل الكل يتعلق بالروح لأنه عصر الحضور الإلهي، وكل ما يتعلق به يتناسب مع طبيعة الله، أي يكون بالروح والحق. 
‏فلما تكلم مع السامرية فيما يختص بالماء، رفعه في مفهوم السامرية من ماء الجسد الذي يسد العطش الجسدي، إلى الماء الروحي، الذي يروي الإنسان بصورة دائمة للحياة الأبدية. ويلاحظ أن عطية الماء من الصخرة والمن من السماء تجيء دائمأ مجتمعة في تذكار عطايا الله الإعجازية في القديم. كما جاء في سفر نحميا: «وأعطيتهم خبزا من السماء لجوعهم، وأخرجت لهم ماء من الصخرة لعطشهم.» (نح35:6) 
‏وهنا يلزمنا أن ننتبه كيف ربط أيضا القديس يوحنا في إنجيله على التوالى وعلى نفس المستوى بين الماء الحي في قصة السامرية والخبز الحي في قصة إشباع الجموع ، لكن ليس كأنهما عطايا للشبع والإرتواء الجسدي لامتداد الحياة الجسدية المحدودة, بل كعطية واحدة سرية مستعلنة في شخص المسيح لنوال الحياة الأبدية مع الله بلا حدود: «أنا هو خبز الحياة. من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع, ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً.» (يو35:6) 
‏المسيح يتكلم هنا عن الخبز بالنسبة للعصر الماسياني على أنه: خبز ليس لإشباع الجسد، بل خبز حقيقي، أي جوهري، لإشباع الروح للحياة الأبدية. ‏فهو خبز لا يختص بالجسد المادي، لأن الجسد بالمفهوم المادي لا يفيد شيئاً: «الروح هو الذي يُحيي، أما الجسد فلا يفيد شيئاً.» (يو63:6) 
‏هذا المعنى ينقلنا إلى مفهوم أن هذا الخبز يستحيل أن يأتي أو يكون بواسطة إنسان, لأنه خبز روحي جوهري يختص بطبيعة الله، فهو خبز الله الحقيقي الذي يتحتم أن يكون خبزاً سمائياً، لا أرضياً، بالمعنى الحقيقي. وأن يكون موهوباً من الله ليس على المستوى الزماني كأنه يختص بزمن ما يأتي في المستقبل. بل خبز حقيقي يختص بالأبدية القائمة في الله باستعلانه في الحاضر الدائم إلى أبد الأبدين: «تأتي ساعة وهي الآن». وأن يكون خبزاً غير محدود بالزمن كالمن الذي دام فقط أربعين سنة وانقطع لعدم الحاجة إليه، بل هو خبز دائم الفعل والعمل،  غير محدود لشعب كما كان المن في القديم، بل خبز خاص بالعالم كله: «لأن خبز الله, أي الخبز الذي هو من طبيعة الله, هو النازل من السماء, أي ليس من طبيعة الأرض, الواهب حياة للعالم, حياة سمائية من نفس طبيعة مصدره السمائي» (يو33:6)، حيث الإشارة هنا بدأت تتركز في شخص سمائي وليس في شيء أرضي. 
‏فالمسيح يشير خفيا هنا إلى نفسه, وإن كان لا يتعجل الاستعلان عن نفسه أنه هو الخبز الحي الحقيقي النازل من السماء, مما جعلهم يظنون أن هذا الخبز هو شيء يمكن أن يُعطى لهم فيريحهم من زراعة وحصاد وطحين وعجين وخبيز وتخزين. 
‏ولكن يمكن أن نتعمق مع القارىء، إذا أطال أناته علينا، لنشرح له معنى أعمق لمفهوم التوراة كخبز وطعام عند الروحيين المتأملين من متصوفي اليهود وكبار الربيين على مستوى «فيلو» اليهودي وغيره الذين أخذوا عن سفر الحكمة قوله: «الحكمة تشيد بيتها، نحتت أعمدتها السبعة، ذبحت ذبحها، مزجت خمرها، أيضا رتبت مائدتها، أرسلت جواريها تنادي على ظهور أعالى المدينة: من هو جاهل فلقبل إلى هنا, والناقص الفهم قالت له: هلموا كلوا من طعامي واشربوا من الخمر التي مزجتها. اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا، وسيروا في طريق الفهم.» (أم1:9-6). 
‏فقد اعتبروا التوراة، أي الناموس، أنه الغذاء الروحي والخبز المتحصل من القراءة والهذيذ المتواصل فيهما. علما بأن القديس يوحنا كان متيقطا منذ مطلع إنجيله إلى هذا الاتجاه، وقد أطاح بهذه النظرية في أية واحدة: «لأن الناموس بموسى أُعطي، أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا (يو17:1). وهنا وضع الآنجيل الحد الفاصل بين طبيعة الناموس وهدفه، وبين طبيعة النعمة والحق. فالأول (أي الناموس) كان لتهذيب الحياة بالسلوك البشري في خوف الله، والثاني كان لقبول حياة الغبطة بالروح والشركة في الحق، أي قبول طبيعة الله. 
‏وقد امتد «فيلو» العالم المتصوف اليهودي بمفهوم الخبز الروحي إلى المن أيضا، معتبرا أن المن هو رمز للتوراة وتعبير عن «الحكمة», كما جاء في سفر الأمثال. 
‏وهنا يشير المسيح إلى أن المن لم يكن إلا رمزا والرمز لا يُحيي؛ ولم يكن هو الخبز الحقيقي الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية, وبالتالي فإن المن باعتباره خبز التوراة عند حكماء اليهود لم يؤدى ولن يؤدي إلى الحكمة الحقة ولا إلى معرفة الله الحقيقية. 
‏ولكن بينما كان المسيح يضع أسس الحكمة الحقيقية ويشرح معنى الخبز الحقيقي، توطئة للدخول في مفهوم ذبيحة الحكمة العظمى، بتقديم جسده وليمة على مائدة الحياة الأبدية؛ هبط فكر اليهود إلى مستوى السامرية عندما سمعت بالماء الحي فطلبته لكي يغنيها عن عطش وجهد وعن ‏جذب هذا العالم الشديد، فسألوه: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 يوليو 2017)

*34- فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعْطِنَا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ».​
وتشديد سؤال اليهود على أن يكون عطاء هذا الخبز كل حين لا يجيء من فكرهم، بل لأن المسيح أكد وشدد على أن خبز الله هو«النازل من السماء»، حيث جاءت كلمة «النازل» كفعل دائم السريان في الصيغة الدائمة المستمرة. فظنوه أنه ينزل كل يوم. وفي الواقع لا نرى في سؤالهم هنا: «يا سيد أعطنا في كل حين هذا الخبز» أي انحراف في محيط فهمهم أنه خبز ينزل إليهم من السماء فيعطيهم حياة دائمة. غير أن اعتراضهم الشديد على هذا الخبز ظهر بوضوح حينها كشف المسيح عن سر هذا الخبز انه هو جسده الذي سيبذله عن حياة العالم. بعكس السامرية التي سألت نفس السؤال ببساطة: «يا سيد أعطني هذا الماء لكي لا أعطش ولا آتي إلى هنا لأستقي» (يو15:4), ثم علمت أن هذا الماء ليس ماء للشرب بل هو دعوة لسيرة مقدسة وطاهرة فيها ترتوي من حب الله والمسيح, أو بمعنى آخر، هو توبة؛ فلم تعترض، بل اعترفت وتابت وتطهرت، وقبلت المسيح مُخلصاً، بل وبشرت، وكأنما يريدنا الآنجيل أن نعرف أن الخاطىء (السامرة) لما لم يتمسك ‏ببره واعترف بخطيته خلص، والبار (اليهود) في عين نفسه هلك. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 يوليو 2017)

*35- فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً.
​
‏لما سألت السامرية المسيح أن يعطيها من مائه الحي لكي لا تعطشى، أعطاها نفسه فقبلته. 
‏وعلى نفس المستوى لما طلب منه اليهود أن يعطيهم من خبز الله الحقيقي، أشار إلى نفسه: «... يا سيد أعطينا في كل حين هذا الخبز، قال لهم: أنا هوخبز الحياة من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع، فلو كانوا قد قبلوا منه عطية نفسه، لما جاعوا. العطية جاهزة أمامهم والخبز حاضر: «أنا هو خبز الحياة»، «أنا هو نور العالم»، «أنا هو الباب»، «أنا هو الطريق»، «أنا هو الحق»، «أنا هو الراعي الصالح»، «أنا هو الكرمة الحقيقية»، «اأنا هو القيامة»، «أنا هو الحياة» ... فهل يمكن أن يكون التعريف بنفه أكثر من هذا؟! لو فتشوا الكتب لوجدوه، إنه هو الحياة الأبدية: خبزاً وماءً؛ ‏فهو يخاطب اليهود أصحاب التوراة وميراث الآنبياه بطوله وعرضه، فهوذا الذي يغطي هذه النبوات كلها بالنسبة للحياة الأبدية يقول لهم علانية: «أنا هو»، «أنا هو خبز الحياة وماؤها. اسمع ما تقوله التوراة وهي ترمز إلى المسيح: 
+ «هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا, عارفا الخير والشر. والآن لعله يمد يده ويأخذ من شجرة الحياة أيضا ويأكل ويحيا إلى الأبد.» (تك22:3) 
+ « وشجرة الحياة في وسط الجنة.» (تك9:2) 
+ «من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل مز شجرة الحياة التي في وسط فردوس الله.» (رؤ7:2) 
+ «طوبى للانسان الذي يجد الحكمة ... هي شجرة حياة لممسكيها والمتمسك بها مغبوط.» (أم13:3و18) 
+ «ثمر الصديق شجرة حياة.» (أم30:11) 
+ «وكان نهر يخرج من عدن ليسقي الجنة, ومن هناك ينقسم فيصير أربعة رؤوس (الآناجيل الأربعة).» (تك10:2) 
+ «وأراني نهراً صافياً من ماء حياة لامعاً كبلور، خارجاً من عرش الله والخروف ... وعل النهر من هنا ومن هناك شجرة حياة.» (رؤ1:22-2) 
+ «يروون من دسم بيتك, ومن نهر نعمك تسقيهم لأن عندك ينبوع الحياة وبنورك نرى نوراً.» (مز8:36-9)
+ «أنا هو الألف والياء, البداية والنهاية، أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجاناً.» (رؤ6:21) 
‏والرب في قوله لليهود: «أنا هو خبز الحياة, من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً» يجمع الأكل والشرب معا, فهو الطعام السمائي الكلي والكافي، الذي عاد ووصفه كسر الإفخارستيا الأبدية، الذي هنا نأكله ونشربه بالسر وهناك نشبع ونرتوي منه بالحق إلى الأبد. 
‏أنظر أيها القارىء في قوله «أبداً». «لا يعطش أبداً»، «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية» ... «الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم.» (يو53:6-54‏) 
‏فهو شجرة الحياة الوحيد المستعلن هناك بالحق, وهنا بالسر المكتوم. ولكن المسيح سواء هنا أو هناك هو مأكل حق ومشرب حق، منه نستمد قوة الحياة ونورها وفرحها ومسرتها، و«الآن» عنمد المسيح مربوط «بالأبد» لأنه في المسيح المسقبل حاضر كله وممتد بلا تغير فيه ولا ظل دوران. فما نراه هنا فى مرآة نراه هناك هو هو وجهاً لوجه. 
‏إسمعه وهو يقول للسامرية التائبة: «من يشرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا فلن يعطش إلى الأبد بل الماء الذي أعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع إلى حياة أبدية» (يو14:4). ثم اذكر كيف ارتوت هذه التائبة المباركة من ماء الحياة وأروت آخرين. وتأمل أيها القارىء في قوله: «من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع, ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش ...»، فهو لا يخيب رجاء من يقبل إليه لأن في يمينه شبع سرور: «أمامك شبع سرور. في يمينك نعم إلى الأبد» (مز11:16). وإشعياء النبي يقول: «يقودك الرب على الدوام ويشبع في الجدوب نفسك، وينشط عظامك، فتصير كجنة ريا وكنبع مياه لا تنقطع مياهه.» (إش11:58) 
‏فالمسيح يقدم نفسه لليهود ولنا كطعام حقيقي «مأكل حق» يدوم هنا وفي السموات, ولا ينقطع قط. فالشبع´من المسيح هو شبع إلهي سمائي لا يؤول إلى جوع دنيوي قط. والارتواء من المسيح هو ارتواء ‏الروح بالروح. فينبوع المسيح ينبوع سمائي إلهي ينسكب بجملته في أحشاء الإنسان لينبع فيه ومنه، هذا وعد المسيح وعمل الروح الذي يجري الآن أمام عيونن, وطوبى لمن يرى و يسمع. 
‏هذا الكلام حلو كشهد العسل، ولكن هناك فرق بين من يشتهي عطايا المسيح ومن يشتهي المسيح نفسه. فالجليليون كانوا كالسامرية، لما سمعوا هذا الكلام الحلو الذي يقطر عسلاً قالوا له: هات منه يا سيد، ولقبو بالسيد تملقاً لعلهم يفوزون بعطاياه، ولكن كاشف الكلى والقلوب أدرك أنهم يقبلون عطاياه ولا يقبلونه هو، ويؤمنون بمنفعة مواهبه ولا يؤمنون به هو. فلما قال: «أنا هو» ازدروا به وبعطاياه‏. فوضع لهم الشرط كالمشرط: عطاياي لمن يقبل إلي، وغناي لمن يؤمن بي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 يوليو 2017)

*36- وَلَكِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمُونِي وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ.​
الكلام هنا تكملة للقول: «أنا هو خبز الحياة»، ورداً على قولهم: «أعطنا في كل حين هذا الخبز»، لقد أخطأوا الرؤية وتزيفت لهم الحقيقة، بل الحق الناصع، بسبب تركيزهم الكلي على شهواتهم ومنافعهم وأمالهم الدنيوية الكاذبة. فخبز الحياة الذي قدمه المسيح لهم هو شخصه، ولكنهم تجاوزوه وأرادوا آية المن النازل من السماء، لأن ذ‏لك كان يرضي شهواتهم.
فهنا يواجه المسيح رؤيتهم المزيفة ويحاول أن يردهم للحقيقة مرة أخرى: «ولكني قلت لكم إنكم قد رأيتموني ولستم تؤمنون»‏. الإشارة هنا إلى أية سابقة هي: «االحق الحق أقول لكم أنتم تطلبونني ليس لأنكم رأيتم آيات, بل لأنكم أكلتم من الخبز فشبعتم» (يو26:6), لقد رأوا الآية واضحة أمامهم عندما بارك الخبز وأطعمهم: خسة آلاف من خمس خبزات، فكان شخصه هو محور ‏الآية لأنهم راوه كمُعطي خبز الشبع، كصاحب بركة السماء، هذه البركة التي رأوها بل أكلوها، ولكنهم آمنوا بالخبز الذي ملأ بطونهم ولم يؤمنوا لا بالبركة ولا بمصدرها. لماذا؟ 
‏هنا يشرح لهم المسيح سبب عدم إيمانهم وهو أنهم مرفوضون من الله الآب, فلو كانوا مقبولين لدى الله الآب لكان الآب قد سلمهم للابن، ولكانوا أقبلوا على الابن بمسرة إرادتهم، ولكان الابن قد أدخلهم في النور وصاروا أبناء الله. أما لماذا رفضهم الله؟ فالمسيح يشير بكل وضوح إلى أية سابقة وهي: «هذا هو عمل الله أن تؤمنوا بالذي هو أرسله» (يو29:6)، عندما يعمل عمل الله. فالمسيح عمل أمامهم وتحت بصرهم عمل الله، مبرهناً أنه هو الذي أرسله الله لهم, ولكن: «قد رأيتموني ولستم تؤمنون» 
‏بالإضافة إلى رؤية المسيح صانعاً معجزات، وهذا بحد ذاته هو عمل الله الذي ينبغي أن يؤدي إلى التعرف على المسيح شخصيا كمرسل من الله وابن له، يركز المسيح هنا وفي مرات أخرى أيضاً على التعرف عليه شخصيا بل وفى مرات أخرى أيضاً على التعرف عليه شخصيا بدون آيان. هذا نعرفه بوضوح من قوله لفيلبس: «أنا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس، الذي رأني فقد رأى الآب, فكيف تقول أنت آرنا الآب» (يو9:14). وهذا يشير إلى أن شخص الرب كان يحمل سمات إلهية لا تُخفى عن العيون المفتوحة التي طوبها الرب: «فإني الحق أقول لكم إن أنبياء وأبرارا كثيرين اشتهوا أن يروا ما أنتم ترون ولم يروا، وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا» (مت17:13). الرؤيا هنا والسمع حاستان مفتوحتان على الإيمان, فالحواس البشرية جُعلت لا لتخدم الجسد فقط، بل هي متصلة بالروح إذا تهذبت بالكلمة الإلهية وخضعت لهاتف الخير وايحاء الروح. 
‏ولكن شهوة الجسد وشهوة العيون وتعظم المعيشة تتلف حواس الإنسان وتخضعها لتخدم ملذات الإنسان، فيصاب بالعمى والصمم الروحيين. 
‏فالرب يتعجب جدا من فيلبس كيف فات عليه الإحساس بالحقيقة الإلهية الكائنة في المسيح، كما يتعجب جدا من اليهود هنا الذين لم يؤمنوا به,  حتى بعد أن رأوه متكلما بكلام الله وعاملا أعمال الله.
ولكن المسيح يشدد أولا على سهولة وإمكانية الإيمان به بدون رؤية آيات وأعمال ولكنهم أخطأوا رؤيته لأنهم أخطاوا إلى الله: «فقالوا له أين هو أبوك؟ أجاب يسوع لستم تعرفونني أنا ولا أبي، لو عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً.» (يو19:8)
‏ثم يتنازل المسيح إلى واجب الإيمان به إذا تكلم كلام الله: «فإن كنت أقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي؟ الذي من الله يسع كلام الله لذلك أنتم لستم تسعون لأنكم لستم من الله» (يو46:8-47)؛ «لو لم أكن قد جئت وكلمتهم لم تكن لهم خطية, وأما الآن فليس لهم عذر في خطيتهم.» (يو22:15) 
‏ثم يتنازل المسيح أكثر ويرى أنه من الواجب بل ومن الضرورة أن يؤمنوا به لأنه يعمل أعمال الله: «إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي فلا تؤمنوا بي, ولكن إن كنت أعمل فإن لم تؤمنوا بي (شخصيا) فآمنوا بالأعمال، لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب في وأنا فيه.» (يو37:10-38) 
‏أي أن الإيمان بالمسيح مفتوح في الدرجة الأولى برؤيا بدون قول أو عمل، وإلا فالدرجة الثانية بالقول وبالعمل، فإن انغلق الإيمان وانحجب المسيح حتى بعد الرؤيا والقول والعمل، فهذه علامة غضب الله. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 يوليو 2017)

*37- كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجاً.​
يلاحظ القارىء هنا أن الآية تبتدىء بـ «كل», أي أن عطية الله الآب للمسيح تأتي بالجمع، ولكن الذين يقبلون إلى المسيح من هذا الجمع يأتون واحدا واحدا بالمفرد, حسب جذب الآب لكل واحد في وقته وترتيبه؛ فطريق المسيح ضيق لا يسع في السير إلا واحدا فواحدا, فالأخ لا يستطيع أن يفدي أخاه (مز7:49). فعلاقتنا بالمسيح فردية كعريس وعروس، ولكن العجب أن المفديين حينها يتكامل كل واحد منهم في المسيح، يجمعهم المسيح معاً بسقى الروح الواحد ليصيروا مرة أخرى واحدا في المسيح، كعذراء مخطوبة لرجل واحد، كعريس وعروس، مح أنه لا حصر لها من الكثرة، كنيسة لا عيب فيها، عروسا متسربلة بصلوات القديسين وعطرهم، نازلة من السماء مزينة بكل فضائل المسيح. 
‏وإذا أراد القارىء أن يتعمق هذا المعنى ويتذوق هذه المقارنة, فليسمع ما يقوله وما يسبح به بولس الرسول، إذ يرى أن كل المفديين والمختارين كانوا مجموعين معا ككل، كجسد واحد في المسيح الذي يجمعهم في كيانه الإلهي قبل أن يتجسد، قبل أن يكون زمان بعد ولا عالم: «مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح. كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة.» (أف3:1-4‏) 
‏فعطية الآب للمسيح: «كل ما يعطيني الآب» هي كل ومجموع، ومن الكل يقبل إلى المسيح كل فرد لينال التبني الموضوع لنا على أساس قبول موت الرب وقيامته، حسب الخطة المرسومة منذ الأزل: «إذ سبق فعيننا, بلا حدود, للتبثي, (لنأخذه) بيسوع المسيح، لنفسه حب مسرة مشيئته.» (أف5:1‏) 
‏وهنا تتقابل مشيئة الله مع مشيئة المسيح في سيفونية الطاعة والبذل، بصورة رفعت البشرية إلى مستوى الحياة الأبدية مع الله. 
+ «مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابئك أيضا، إذ أعطيته سلطانا على كل جسد (الدعوة عامة) ليعطي حياة أبدية لكل من أعطيته» (يو1:17-2) 
+ « أبي الذي أعطاني إياها, وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية.» (يو28:10-29) 
‏وهذا هو منتهى سر الاتفاق في العمل الإلهي بين الآب والابن. 
‏والمسيح يقرر حقيقة غاية في السخاء المدفوع ثمنه دماً: «ومن يقبل إلي لا أخرجه خارجاً». ها اللغة العربية عاجزة عن أن توفي للمسيح حق التشديد الشديد على وعده هذا، فحرف النفي البسيط «لا» يجىء في اليونانية بصورة مشددة للغاية (      ) الذي جاءت ترجمته في الآنجليزية: I will no wise الذي ترجمته: «يستحيل بأي حال». 
‏فتصور، أيها القارىء، هذا الوعد الذي يجيء كأنه عهد بأن الرب يستحيل بأي حال أن يُخرج من يُقبل إليه، مما يجعل كلامه لليهود هنا مؤكدا أنهم لم يأتوا إليه، بل وبصراحة مضمرة، أنهم مرفوضون من الله ومطرودون من لدنه، لأنهم لم يقبلوا إلى المسيح ولا حتى قبلوه. 
‏أما كلمة «خارجاً» في قوله «أخرجه خارجاً»، فهي كلمة قاسية جدا ومرة للغاية، وتظهر مرارتها في قوله: «الآن دينونة هذا العالم، الآن يُطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً.‏» (يو31:12) 
‏والآن, أيها القارىء العزيز، ينبغي أن نسأل هل أقبلت إلى المسيح بالحق قولا وعملا؟ إذا كان ذلك فأنت ضمن عطية الآب, غير المحدودة بعدد أو زمن أو قانون ما. فالعالم كله، لو يشاء، مدعو إلى حضن الآب, فأنت للمسيح مُعين ومختار للحياة الأبدية. وإن لم يكن ذلك ‏بعد، فأمامك الدعوة مفتوحة، ألق بنفسك على مشيئة الله لتشعر بجذب الآب لك وتكتشف فيه محبة المسيح وسره. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 يوليو 2017)

*38- لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
39- وَهَذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ​‏
الكلام هنا مكمل لقول المسيح أن: «من يقبل إلي، لا أخرجه خارجا، لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني». الكلام هنا يزيد التأكيد عل شدة اهمام المسيح في تأدية رسالته بالنسبة للذين أعطاهم الآب له ليهبهم الحياة الأبدية. 
‏وهكذا بقدر ما أعطي المسيح سلطانا على كل جسد ليعطيه الحياة الأبدية (يو2:17)، بقدر ما أخذ على نفسه الحفاظ على كل نفس تأتي إليه أن لا تتلف أو تضيع. وهذا الضمان يظل قائما حتى اليوم الأخير الذي فيه تنال النفس نصيبها في القيامة العظمى، هذا التأكيد يكرره المسيح كثيرا بسبب ضعف إيمان الإنسان بالمستقبل: «لأنكم لستم من خرافي كما قلت لكم، خرافي تسمع صوتي وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية ولن تهلك إلى الأبد، ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي. أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل (إبراهيم وموسى والآنبياء)، ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد.» (يو26:10-30) 
‏هذا وصف تصويري مُبدع لحقيقة العناية الالهية في قوتها الهائلة والشاملة لحفظ الكون كله بكل أجزائه، ثم العناية الخاصة جدا بالنفوس البشرية التي التجأت إلى المسيح في ضعفها المتناهي مستندة إلى معونته أمام قوى الشر الهائلة، التي تبدو في طغيانها وكأنها قادرة أن تبتلع البشرية كلها: «ولا يخطفها أحد من يدي» التي لها قوة يد الآب, فالمسيح هو الابن الوحيد المرسل من الآب، والذي نزل من السماء لتأدية هذه الرسالة بكل دقة وقوة وسلطان حتى اليوم الأخير، الذي فيه تُستعلن خطة الخلاص العظمى بكل أمجادها، وتلتحم قوى الحياة الأبدية التي ننالها الآن, بالسر الحاضر, بقوى الحياة الأبدية المستعلنة في الله، والتي سنشترك فيها إلى كل ملء الله! 
‏وقد لاحظ بعض علماء الكتاب المقدس أن الأيات المتتابعة 37 – 38 – 39 – 40 لا تختص بحديث الخبز السمائي موضوع الجدل الذي انشغل به الجليليون، ولكن الحقيقة أن الجليليين في سؤالهم المسيح: «ماذا نفعل حتى نعمل أعمال الله؟«، هذا السؤال هو الذي رد عليه المسيح أن: «عمل الله أن تؤمنوا بالذي هو ارسله»، ثم ابتدأ ينتقل من التركيز على موضوع الخبز الحي إلى موضوع رسالته العامة أولا بصفته أنه هو «عمل الله» المطروح للايمان به، ثم ابتدأ يشرح ما هو عمل الله في المسيح من إرساليته وتتميم مشيئة الآب الذي أرسله، ثم ما هي هذه المشيئة التي التزم بها المسيح أشد الالتزام. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 يوليو 2017)

*40- لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الابن وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».​
واضح هنا أن المسيح يشرح الإجابة على نفس سؤال الجليليين له: ما هو عمل الله الذي يمكن أن نفعل؟ كما أنه هو إعادة توضيح لرد المسيح: هذا هو عمل الله. أن تؤمنوا بالذي هو أرسله أي تصدقوه!! 
‏والاضافة التي أضافها المسيح جديدا في هذه الآية هي كيفية الإيمان به: «كل من يرى الابن», كذلك، الإيمان به: تكون له الحياة الأبدية (منذ الآن)»، ويكمل فعل هذه الحياة، واستعلانها بتجلي الجسد الروحاني في اليوم الأخير: «وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير»، وهذه الآية تأتي لتوضيح وتأكيد آية سابقة بنفس المعنى: «ولكني قلت لكم إنكم قد رأيتموني ولستم تؤمنون» (يو36:6). فالإضافة الجديدة توضح لهم أن عدم الايمان به, أي عدم تصديقه بعد أن رأوه يعمل مشيئة الله وسمعوه يتكلم بكلام الله وأكلوا البركة الإلهية من يديه، معناه أنهم رفضوا مشيئة الله، وحرموا أنفسهم من الحياة الأبدية. 
«كل من يرى الابن»: ‏كلمة «يرى» هنا لا تمت إلى النظر الطبيعي بالعين ولكنها رؤية بالقلب والفكر الروحي المدرب بالكلمة. وتأتي باليونانية (      ) واضحة جدا لتفيد هذا المعنى. وهي تمت إلى معنى التأمل الذي نسميه في التدريب التصوفي «التاورية»، وفيها يرتقي الفكر إلى رؤية الحقائق الإلهية حيث يستنير الفكر بالنور الإلهي الداخلي. وهذا المعنى يوضحه المسيح مرة أخرى في آية تالية: «الذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني. أنا قد جئت نورا إلى العالم حتى كل من يؤمن بي لا يمكث في الظلمة.» (يو45:6-46) 
‏التدرج في هذه الأية هام للغاية, فالرؤية توصل إلى النور, أي التأمل القلبي والذهني في المسيح وأقواله وأعماله بعمق وتمعن, والذي يكشف بسهولة الله الذي في المسيح والذي هو أرسله، فيرى الإنسان الحق الإلهي و يصدقه ويؤمن به و يدخل في الاستنارة الإلهية المحيية. 
‏هذه ليست عملية معقدة ولا تعتمد على أي مجهود بشري، بل إن مجرد قبول المسيح والإيمان به يصل بهذه العملية إل أقصاها بدون حساب زمني: «بنورك (يارب) نرى نورا ... لأن عندك ينبوع الحياة.» (مز9:36) 
‏فمن الرؤيا إلى النور إلى الحياة، هذه هي القاعدة الإلهية في المسيح بالإيمان: «بعد قليل لا يراني العالم أيضا (ستنحجب حقيقة المسيح عن العالم بواسطلة عثرة الموت على الصليب) وأما أنتم فترونني ‏إني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون.» (يو19:14) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 يوليو 2017)

*ب- الجزء الثاني من الحديث: (51:41)

41- فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ».
42- وَقَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ يَسُوعَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي نَحْنُ عَارِفُونَ بِأَبِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ. فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ هَذَا: إِنِّي نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؟».​
هنا ابتدأ العنصر اليهودي المتعلم يظهر في الحوار، مما يفيد أن الحديث كان فعلا داخل مجمع كفرناحوم. والتذمر طبيعة لم تفارق بني إسرائيل منذ أن خرجوا من مصر، وكان الله يعاقبهم على تذمرهم، ولكنهم كانوا دائما يعودو إلى هذا الداء الوبيل الذي أؤدى بحياتهم كأمة. وكان موضوع تذمرهم هنا قول الرب: «أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء»، وهو مجمل ما قاله المسيح عن نفسه في ثلاث آيات سابقة (33 و35 و38): «خبز الله هو النازل من السماء»، «أنا هو خبز الحياة»، »لأني قد نزلت من السماء». 
‏وواضح أن وضع المسيح البشري المعروف لديهم وقف عثرة في قبول لاهوته، وهذا هو سر التجسد بكامله. ولم يكن معروفا على المستوى العام ميلاد المسيح البتولي من عذراء, ولكن حتى ولو لم يكن معلوما شيء عن سر ميلاد المسيح البتولي, فكلام الرب كان يكفي جدا أن يشير إلى ذلك السر بدون أي صعوبة أو نقاش. لذلك نرى القديس يوحنا في إنجيله يتحاشى الخوض في أنساب المسيح ويتخطى كل روايات الميلاد مكتفيا باستقلان لاهوت المسيح من فم المسيح نفسه، استعلانا لا يترك أي مجال للتحقيق البشري أو لشهادة الشهود. 
وعلى هذا الأساس تماما كان رد المسيح عليهم: 

43:6-47  فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَتَذَمَّرُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ. لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يَجْتَذِبْهُ الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الآنبِيَاءِ: وَيَكُونُ الْجَمِيعُ مُتَعَلِّمِينَ مِنَ اللَّهِ. فَكُلُّ مَنْ سَمِعَ مِنَ الآبِ وَتَعَلَّمَ يُقْبِلُ إِلَيَّ. لَيْسَ أَنَّ أَحَداً رَأَى الآبَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا قَدْ رَأَى الآبَ. َلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ.​‏يجيب الرب على موضوع تذمرهم، وهو قوله عن نزوله من السماء، بأنه لا يأتي إلي أحد بالفحص ومعرفة الآنساب، أما الذي تعلم من الله فهذا يأتي إلي، لأن الله هو أبي الذي أرسلني وهو يجتذب إلى كل الذين فتحوا عيونهم وقلوبهم لقبول مشيئة الآب، لأن مشيئة الآب هي رسالتي وعملي. 
‏وهنا يستشهد المسيح بكلام إرميا النبي: «بل هذا هو العهد الذي أقطعه مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام، يقول الرب، أجعل شريعتي في داخلهم, ‏وأكتبها على قلوبهم, وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لى شعباً، ولا يعلمون بعد كل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلين: اعرفوا الرب, لأنهم كلهم سيع فونني من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم, يقول الرب.» (إر33:31-34‏) 
‏المسيح هنا نقل العلم واحتكار المعرفة من أئمة اليهود, خاصة الفريسيين، وهم الذين كانوا يتزعمون دائما معارضة المسيح ومصادرة أقواله وإثارة الشعب ضد تعاليمه, كما هو حادث في هذا الموضوع أمامنا, نقله إلى عامة الشعب مباشرة وبلا تعليم، وها إشارة قوية جدا إلى عمل الروح القدس. المسيح يستشهد بهذه النبوة التي تقول إن العهد الجديد الذي سيقطعه الرب مع بني إسرائيل لن يجعل الشريعة محتكرة للتعليم العقلي والتلقين الشفاهي، بل سيجعلها مكتوبة بأصبعه, أي بالروح القدس, في ألواح قلوبهم اللحمية حيث لا يعود أحد يحتكر لنفسه التعليم. ولا يعلم الواحد الآخر معرفة الرب، لأنهم كلهم من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم سيعرفون الرب، لأنهم سيكونوذ متعلمين من الله. والمسيح هنا يركز على كلمة «كل» فلا صغير في العلم، ولا كبير في العلم، بل الجميع بلا تفريق: «كل من سمع من الآب وتعلم يقبل إلي» بدون وسيط أو معلم أو رابي. 
‏فالمسيح يتكلم عن ظهور هذا العهد الذي قطعه الله على نفسه، وأكده بالآنبياء، وها هو قد أرسل ابنه لتنفيذه على أساس أن كلمة الله سيكتبها الآب في قلوبهم: «لكن ماذا يقول؟ الكلمة قريبة ممك في فمك وفي قلبك، أي كلمة الإيمان التي نكرز بها» (رو8:19). كل من يسمع لها ويصدقها فإنه يصبح متعلما بدون مملم، ويجتذبه الآب إلى المسيح لينال به الوعد بالحياة الأبدية فـ «كل من سمع من الآب وتعلم يقبل إليه». وتلاميذ الرب كانوا أول برهان صادق لقيام ذلك العهد. 
‏والمسيح يضع نفسه كمعلم لـ «معرفة الله» هذه، ولكن ليس كمن يعلم عن كتاب مكتوب أو معلم مشهور، بل كمن رأى الله في جوهره وفي سره الأعظم كأب له سمع منه وتعلم: «ليس أن أحدا رأى الآب إلا الذي من الله. هذا قد رأى الآب.»  (يو46:6) 
‏لذلك كان المسيح, الكلمة, هو الوحيد الذي يتكلم بكلام الله: «لأن الذي أرسله الله يتكلم بكلام الله» (يو34:3). فمن يسمع من المسيح فهو يسمع من الله رأسا، فمن سمع وتعلم يقبل إلي المسيح، مذعنا مؤمنا أنه بالحقيقة ابن الله. والعلامة ديديموس الضرير يضع القديس بطرس الرسول في إيمانه واعترافه مثلا لذلك، والقديس أغسطينوس أيضا يقول بهذا المعنى. 
‏وسنرى المسيح في موضع أخر قادم كيف يكشف لليهود أنهم لا يسمعون له أويسمعون منه ولكنهم يسمعون من إبليس: «لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي؟ لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولي. أنتم من أب هو إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا...» (يو43:8-44‏). هنا يكشف الرب سر من رفض المسيح وقاومه. 
‏«كل من سمع من الآب وتعلم, يُقبل إلي. (لأن) ليس أن أحدا رأى الآب إلا الذي من الله. هذا قد رأى الآب»: هنا يقدم المسيح لليهود نقلة كبيرة وتحولا جذريا من عهد موسى الذي يُقال أنه رأى الله, ومن عهد الآنبياء الذين تكلموا عن رؤيا وسمع من الله، أنهم في الحقيقة لم يروا الله في ذاته, في طبيعته الإلهية وجوهره, بل يقول سفر العبرايين أنه كلمهم «بأنواع وطرق كثيرة» (عب1:1). فهم إنما رأوا شبه الرب كقول الله الصريح: «فنزل الرب في عمود سحاب ووقف في باب الخيمة ودعا هرون ومريم (اللذين كانا قد تكلما ضد موسى بسبب زواجه من امرأة حبشية) فخرجا كلاها. فقال: اسمعا كلامي. إن كان منكم نبي للرب فبالرؤيا أستعلن له في الحلم أكلمه. وأما عبدي موسى فليس هكذا بل هو أمين في كل بيتي. فما إلى فم وعيانا أتكلم معه لا بالألغاز، وشبة الرب يعاين. فلماذا لا تخشيان أن تتكلما على عبدي موسى؟» (عد5:12-8). وكلمة الآنجيل واضحة: «الله لم يره أحد قط.» (يو18:1) 
‏أما الرب يسوع فيقول عن نفسه علنا وجهارا إنه رأى الله، ومنه خرج، لأنه من طبيعته وجوهره، لذلك فقد رآه في ذاته, حيث الرؤيا هنا رؤية الذات للذات. فالآب والابن ذات واحدة. 
«ليس أن أحدا رأى الآب إلا الذي من الله. هذا قد رأى الآب»: فالرؤيا هنا رؤيا ذاتية, ليس بالعين ولا بالتأمل بل رؤية تطابق المثيل على المثيل, فالابن يرى الآب كما يرى الآب الابن، لأن وحدة الذات والجوهر والطبيعة جعلت المعرفة بينهما واحدة: «ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب. ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلآ الابن» (مت27:11). والمشيئة والكلمة واحدة والعمل واحد، لذلك قال لفيلبس: «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب» في كل شيء (يو9:14). هذا عبر عنه المسيح في قوله للأب: «كل ما هو لي فهو لك وما هو لك فهو لي» (يو10:17). ثم في موضع آخر قادم يتجمع كل ذلك في قول واحد: «أنا والآب واحد.» (30:10) 
‏وبناء على أنه هو الوحيد الذي رأى الله الآب وخبر، أصبح الإيمان بشخصه وبكلمته وعمله ضرورة حتمية، لأن الله الآب يتكلم ويعمل به: «الله بعدما كلم الآباء بالآنبياء قديمأ بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في هذه الايام الأخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء.» (عب1:1-2) 
‏والمسيح ينتهي من قوله أنه الوحيد الذي رأى الآب، إلى حتمية الإيمان به لنوال حياة أبدية. 
«الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية»: لماذا؟ لأن هذه هي رسالته, الحياة الأبدية, التي أرسله الآب إلى العالم ليكملها، وقد أكملها، وأعطاها، بسفك دمه فدية عن العالم كله، كل من يؤمر به. وهذا هو تسلسل الكلام : المسيح هو الوحيد الذي رأى الآب، لأنه هو الوحيد «الذي من الله» (يو46:6‏)، لذلك إن سمعوا له وآمنوا به يكونوذ قد سمعوا الآب، وبالتالى ينالون القصد من رسالته، ورسالته هي أن ينالوا الحياة الأبدية. 
ثم يبتدىء الآنجيل بعد ذلك في توضيح كيف يؤمنون به لينالوا الحياة الأبدية. وعلى مستوى أن لا حياة بدون أكل وشرب وتنفس, هكذا سيعطيهم أن يأكلوه ويشربوه ويتنفسوا روحه القدوس. 
‏هذا هو موضوع حديث المسيح حتى نهاية الأصحاح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 يوليو 2017)

*51-48:6  «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. آبَاؤُكُمْ أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَمَاتُوا. هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لِكَيْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْهُ الإنسان وَلاَ يَمُوتَ. أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هَذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».​
‏يبدو لأول وهلة أن الكلام هنا مكرر ومُعاد. ولكن كل كلمة وكل آية تأخذ وضعها وترتيبها بإحكام. 
‏«أنا هوخبز الحياة»: هذه الآية تأتي كشرح توضيحي للآيات السابقة: «الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي، فله حياة أبدية». أي أن المسيح اعتبر نفسه خبزاً لنوال الحياة الأبدية, حيث كل من المسيح والخبز الذي يعطيه يهب الحياة الأبدية، لأن الحياة الأبدية فيه. فالمسيح فيه الحياة ويعطي الحياة، لأن ‏المسيح حي ومحيي: «لاني انا حي، فانتم ستحيون» (يو19:14). وخبز الحياة هو كذلك خبز حي, فهو يعطي الحياة لأنه خبز الله، لأنه جسد المسيح. فالتطابق الذي يجعله المسيح بين كيانه الحي «أنا هو» المحيي، وبين كيان الخبز الحي «الجسد» المحيي هو تطابق كلي؛ لذلك يعود المسيح بعد ذلك ويوضح هذا التطابق هكذا: «أنا هو الخبز الحي». وهنا يكمن سر التجسد العجيب الرهيب على مستوى إتحاد الكيان الإلهي «أنا هو» بـ «الجسد» البشري المولود من الروح القدس إتحاداً سرياً كاملاً أبدياً. 
‏والحيرة التي يقع فيها العقل الذي لم يقبل سر التجسد تكون حيرة حقيقية, إذ كيف يمكن للمسيح وهو إنسان أن يكون خبزاً, والخبز معروف أنه يؤكل لقوام الحياة الجدية؛ أما للذين قبلوا سر التجسد، أي بالإيمان بالمسيح الكلمة المتجسد، يصير من السهل عليهم أن يدركوا سر الإفخارستيا في قول الرب: «الخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي». فهذا هو غاية التجسد، فالمسيح تجسد ليعطي جسده الحي للعالم ليكون بذرة الخليقة الجديدة. هذه الحقيقة سرية للغاية والذي يقبلها إنما يقبلها بالإيمان. والمسيح عرض الإيمان به على اليهود لينكشف لهم السر فرفضوه «إن كل من يرى الابن ويؤمن به، تكون له الحياة الأبدية, ولكني قلت لكم إنكم قد رأيتموني ولستم تؤمنون». فقبول المسيح، أي المجيء إليه والإيمان به أولا، كفيل بأن يكشف كل أسرار المسيح والحياة الأبدية. ولكن الخطأ الذي ارتكبه اليهود, والذي لا يزال يرتكبه العالم, أن الناس يريدون أن يعرفوا سر المسيح قبل أن يأتوا إليه ويؤمنوا به, وهذا مستحيل. 
‏والآن فالنصيحة العظمى التي نقدمها للناس جيعا هي أن يأتوا إليه بلا فحص وأن يقبلوه ويؤمنوا به لتنفتح عيونهم وقلوبهم ويدركوا سر المسيح والله بكل يقين، وسر الحياة الأبدية. 
‏والمسيح في قوله إنه «يعطي جسده» يصير فاعلا: «أنا هو», وممفعولا به: «جسدي» بآن واحد!! فالمسيح كائن في الله وفي الجسد معا بآن واحد، لذلك حينما يبذل جسده فهو يعطي نفسه في هذا الجسد ليصير الأكل من الجسد إتحادا به وبالله الآب، وقوة هذا الاتحاد هي الحياة الأبدية. 
«الخبز الذي أنا اعطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم»: والخبز الحي هو جسد المسيح الذي سيُذبح بإرادته, الذي فيه الحياة الأبدية غير القابلة للموت, ليكون ذبيحة إلهية حية حياة أبدية, لكي كل من يأكل منها يحيا فيه وفي الله الآب, على أنه يستحيل على أحد أن يأكل منه أكلا حقيقيا إلا إذا كان قد آمن حقأ بالمسيح. لأن الأكل الحق من الجسد الحق لا يكون إلا بالإيمان الحق, فهنا ليس مجرد الأكل يحيي، ولكن الأكل بالروح والحق هو الذي يحيي. 
«أنا هو خبز الحياة. اباؤكم أكلوا المن في البرية وماتوا. هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء (حقا) لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت»: وهنا يأتي الرد على اليهود بالمقارنة مع المن الذي نزل من السماء. فيقول المسيح: «آباؤكم أكلوا المن في البرية وماتوا» والترجمة اليونانية الحرفية: «وقد صاروا مائتين أو أمواتا» وبهذا لا تأتي هنا بممنى الموت الطبيعي بل صاروا أمواتا أو مائتين روحيا. وهذا يؤكده المقابل في الآية القادمة: «هذا هو الخبز... يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت». علمأ بأننا نأكل من خبز الحياة (الإفخارستيا) ونموت جسديا. فهنا «لا يموت» تأتي بعنى عدم الموت الروحي؛ وفي المقابل من جهة المن، فإن كل من أكل المن مات, أي مات روحيا. وهذا كان عقابا لعدم الايمان والتذمر وعمل الشرور والزنا. فالعيب كان فيهم، وليس بسبب عيب في المن كطعام من السماء. كما يوضح ذلك بولس الرسول في سفر العبرانيين: «ولمن أقسم لن يدخلوا راحته إلا ‏للذين لم يطيعوا. فنرى أنهم لم يقدروا أن يدخلوا لعدم الإيمان» (عب18:3-19). علمأ بأن كلمة «راحته» رفعها بولس الرسول من راحة أرض كنعان إلى راحة الله الخاصة: «فلنجتهد (بالإيمان) أن ندخل (نحن) تلك الراحة لئلا يسقط أحد (منا) في عبرة العصيان هذه عينها» (عب11:4). إذن، فالذين أكلوا المن الذي نزل من السماء لم يسعفهم أكلهم مز المن، وذلك بسبب خطيتهم، فحُرمرا من دخول السماء. 
‏«أباؤكم أكلوا المن في البرية وماتوا»: لينتبه الدارس للكلمة إلى القصد الذي يهدف إليه المسيح هنا، فهو لا يلغي المضمون الروحي والسمائي للمن، بل على العكس، فالقصد الذي يهدف إليه المسيح هو أنه بالرغم من أنهم أكلوا المن إلا أنهم ماتوا. لأننا نعلم علم اليقين أن الوحي المقدس على فم بولس الرسول أوضح أن المن ان طعاما روحيا كما كان الماء الخارج من الصخرة شرابا روحيا، أي بالمفهوم الكتابي أن الطعام، أي المن والماء، أي الصخرة، كانت رمزا للمسيح. ولكن الطعام الروحي والشراب الروحي لم ينفعا آكليه وشاربيه بسبب عدم الإيمان, والتذمر على الله وشهوة الشرور والزنا. (مع مزيد من الأسف والحزن فقد وقع علماء الكتاب المقدس فى خطأ فهم كلام المسيح عن المن: «آباؤكم أكلوا المن فى البرية وماتوا, بأن المن كان طعاما جسديا بلا قيمة روحية, لذلك كل من أكله مات وطُرح جسده في القبر. فى حين أن هذا هو الواقع أيضا في أكل جسد المسيح, أى الإفخارستياء فنحن نأكل الجسد المقدس ونموت أيضا وتُطرح أجسادنا في القبور. فكلمة «ماتوا« فُهمت خطأ وعلى القارىء الانتباه إلى هذا الشرح)
«وجميعهم أكلوا طعاما واحدا روحيا, وجميعهم شربوا شرابا واحدا روحيا, لأنهم كانوا يشربون نن صخرة روحية تابعتهم والصخرة كانت المسيح. لكن بأكثرهم لم يسر الله لأنهم طرحوا في القفر. وهذه الأمور حدثت مثالا لنا، حتى لا نكون نحن مشتهين شرورا كما امشتهى أولئك... جلس الشعب للأكل والشرب (الروحي) ثم قاموا للعب, ولا نزن كما زنى أناس منهم فسقط في يوم واحد ثلاثة وعشرون ألفا، ولا نجرب المسيح كما جرب أيضأ أناس منهم فأهلكتهم الحيات، ولا تتذعروا كما تذمر أيضا أناس منهم فأهلكهم المهلك.» (1كو3:10-10)
‏وبالتطبيق, يقول المسيح ويشدد على الإيمان به قبل أن يخوض في مفهوم الأكل والشرب من خبز الحياة الذي يعطيه، الذي هو جسده الذي سيبذله على الصليب من أجل حياة العالم. فهذا الخبز الحي النازل من السماء حقا هو أيضا لن يفيدهم شيئا إذا لم يؤمنوا به. المسيح جمع الإيمان به والأكل منه كفعل روحي واحد. فالذي يؤمن به يأكل حياة أبدية، والذي لا يؤمن به يأكل دينونة . 
‏وواضح أن هؤلاء اليهود المحاججين لم يؤمنوا به بل وتذمروا عليه, على نفس مستوى ما عمل أباؤهم في البرية مع الله. هذا هو الذي جعل المسيح يركز على صفة الأكل من الخبز الحي الجديد، أى جسده والشرب من دمه بعد ذلك. لذلك جعل المسيح الإيمان به وسماع كلمته وطاعته وعدم التذمر شرطا أولا وأساسيا لكي «يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت». وهذا نجده واضحأ جدا في الأيات التي سبقت الاعلان عن أن الخبز الحي الجديد هو جسده المبذول لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت. وهنا نعيد قول المسيح الذي جعله شرطا للدخول في مفهوم الأكل من جسده: «وقال لهم لا تتذمروا... كل من سمع من الآب وتعلم يقبل إلي... من يؤمن بي فله حياة أبدية... أنا هو خبز الحياة». 
‏وهذا يعود علينا بالتوضيح أن الإيمان بالمسيح وقبوله مع الشكر الدائم، شرط أساسي لاستعلان الروح في الإفخارستيا ونوال الحياة الأبدية. 
‏يلاحظ القارىء أن جسد الرب الذي يعطيه، أو الذي بذله عن حياة الإنسان، قدمه أصلا وأساسا لكي يرفع الخطية ويلغيها ويكفر عنها ويمسح دينونتها ويزيل آثارها المدمرة في جسد الإنسان وعقله وروحه. ثم نظرة واحدة سليمة إلى حال الإنسان قبل المسيح توضح لنا لماذا أعطانا جسده هذا. فالخطية أفرغت الإنسان من مضمونه ككيان مخلوق بيد الله على صورة الله وفيه نفخة روح الله!! الخطية أعمت عين الإنسان، وسدت أذنيه عن رؤية الحق والنور والله وسماع صوت لله المحيي. الخطية استبدت بالإنسان، وسادت عليه، واستعبدته لكل ما هو إثم ونجاسة وعار، وجعلته يتآخى مع الحيوان بل مع الشيطان، وأوردته مهالك الموت، فصار جسده المضىء بنور الله تلفه الظلمة. وعوض نفخة الله المحيية المبهجة، صارت تتردد في جنباته رياح الموت وعواصف الرعب والخوف ممن له سلطان الموت أي إبليس. الكل أخطأ وزغ وأعوزه مجد الله، ليس من يعمل الصلاح، ليس ولا واحد!! (راجع 23:3 ومز3:14). والجوع إلى الله والحق جعل الإنسان يتلمس الله في السماء والأرض والحجر والشجر. 
‏الله تحنن على صورته ولم يشأ إطلاقا أن يفسد جماله فيها, أو أن يسحب روحه منها, أو تسود ظلمة الخطية على نور بهاء معرفته، أو تبقى غنى نعمته عاجزة عن أن تشبع جوع الإنسان. 
‏لهذا تجسد ابن الله ليطعمنا من جسده ، ليرد جوعنا إلى شبع حقيقي من الله ، ويسقينا من دمه لتسري روحه فينا مرة أخرى للحياة من بعد موت. وهكذا, ولكي يقيمنا الله من الموت والعدم، أعطانا نفسه لنأكله، لكي يستبدل جسدنا بجسده ودمنا بدمه، وهكذا لا نعود نحيا نحن للموت بل هو يحيا فينا للحياة, فنحن الآن «أعضاء جسده، من لحمه ومن عظامه.» (أف30:5) 
‏فلو ارتفعنا هنا بمستوى الخبز والمن والأكل إلى المستوى الروحي الذي أراد بعض الربيين أن يرتفعوا إليه، باعتبار المن أنه هو التوراة أي الناموس؛ نجد المقارنة أصبحت أكثر صحة وأقوى بيانا. فالخبز الحي، أي جسد المسيح المبذول أي المذبوح من أجل حياة العالم، هو المقابل للتوراة أو الناموس، مؤسسا على النعمة المجانية (البذل) للخلاص والحياة. أما التوراة أو الناموس فهو مؤسس على معرفة ناموس الخطية وحكم الموت للمخالف. فالأول جاء للحياة في مقابل الثاني الذي كان للدينونة والموت. فالذي أكل هن خبز المن, مات بسبب المخالفة والخطية التي بلا كفارة، في مقابل أن الذي يأكل من الجسد الحي يحيا ولا يموت بسبب نعمة التبرير المجانية ورفع الخطية المميتة. فإن كان المن الذي نزل من الساء بواسطة موسى، الذي هو رمز للناموس، قد أكله آباؤهم وماتوا روحيا بسبب المخالفة والخطية التي بلا كفارة، فلم يدخلوا راحة الله؛ فالمقارنة أصبحت أيضا بين موسى: «لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي»؛ وبين المسيح: «أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا». وهذا ليس على مستوى الأفضلية بين المسيح وموسى, بل على مستوى السببية لأن كل من ناموس موسى والمن لم ينتفع به إسرائيل بسبب التعدي، لهذا جاء المسيح ورفع التعدي، بل ووهب عوض التعدي نعمة، ليعطي الحياة مجانا بجسده المبذول عن حياة العالم؛ نأكله فنعيش!! 
‏وعلى القارىء أن ينتبه إلى تسلسل المعاني وترابطها في إنجيل القديس يوحناالتي جاءت هكذا: 
( أ ) أبي يعطيكم الخبز الحقيقي من السماء. 
‏( ب ) خبز الله, هو النازل من السماء الواهب حياة للعالم. 
‏(ج ) أنا هو خبز الحياة. اباؤكم أكلوا المن في البرية وماتوا. هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء ‏لكي يأكل منه الإنسان ولا يموت. 
‏( د ) أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء 
( ه ) الخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي 
‏( و) الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم. 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء أن الآيات (أ) ، (ب) هي وصف المشورة الإلهية كتقرير حقيقة يراد تتميمها. فالخبز الحقيقي هو خبز الله, أي أنه يمت إلى طبيعة الله، فكلمة الحقيقي هي صفة لا تطلق على الماديات، لأنها صفة الله وصفة المسيح: «أنا هو... الحق» (يو14:6). وهذا الخبز الحقيقي، الذي هو خبز الله، موطنه الدائم «من السماء». ولكن مشورة الله تقررت أن هذا الخبز يأخذ حالة نزول من السماء لإعطاء حياة أبدية للعالم. وهنا «نازل» هو تقرير حال لم يدخل في حيز الفعل. 
‏ثم تأتي الأية (ج) حيث يكشف فيها المسيح عن صفة هذا الخبز أنه هو هو نفسه: «خبز الحياة», أي الخاص «بالحياة الأبدية» الذي وُضع له أن ينزل من السماء (حال), لكي يأكل منه الإنسان كغذاء روحي دائم فلا يذوق الموت الروحي. 
‏ثم تأتي الأية (د) ويضيف فيها المسيح صفة ذاتية جوهرية لهذا الخبز وهو أنه خبز «حي» أي أن جوهره حياة. ثم يدخل المسيح هذا الخبز الحقيقي، أي خبز الله الذي موطنه السماء والمعين له النزول من السماء، يدخله في حالة الحركة الفعلية في صميم الزمن: «الذي نزل». وهنا يعلن عن سر التجسد الذي تم في صميم حركة الزمان وصار فعلت ماضيا. 
‏ثم تأتي الأية (ه) وفيها يكشف أكثر عن صلة هذا الخبز بنفسه, أنه جسده، وهنا يجعل الخبز يعبر عن نفسه وعن جسده معا. 
‏ثم تأتي الآية (و) وفيها يكشف عن نية مبيتة عند المسيح ومقررة، أن هذا الخبز, أي جسده, هو مُعد الآن لحالة بذل أو ذبح إرادي. 
‏وإلى هنا يكون المسيح قد أعد الفكر للدخول في سر المسيح الأعظم، وهو الفداء بالموت أي الصليب، بعد أن أمن على الجسد من الموت الروحي, عندما قرر أنه «خبز حي» وأنه «حي بالآب» حياة أبدية لا يرقى إليها الموت المادي. فالموت على الصليب أنشأ غلبة على الموت، وقد ‏استُعلنت الحياة الأبدية التي فيه. 
‏كما يكون قد أعد الفكر لحتمية الأكل من هذا الجسد ليحيا به الإنسان إلى الأبد، أي لنوال الحياة الأبدية التي فيه. 
‏أما الأكل من هذا الجسد فقد أحدث الصدمة الأخيرة لعقول اليهود, والذي بدأ الرب يؤكده دون أن يشرحه» متجاوزا جهلهم 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 يوليو 2017)

*ج _ الجزء الثالث من الحديث: (52:6-58)
52- فَخَاصَمَ الْيَهُودُ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ هَذَا أَنْ يُعْطِيَنَا جَسَدَهُ لِنَأْكُلَ؟».​
‏كان تذمر اليهود سابقا ينصت على شخصيته كيف يقول: «أنا هو خبز الحياة الذي نزل من السماء... أليس هذا هو يسووع بن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بأبيه وأمه، فكيف يقول هذا إني نزلت من السماء؟» (يو41:6-42). وهنا كان رد المسيح يتعلق باستعلان شخصه وعلاقته بالآب والسماء: (43:6-47). 
‏أما هنا فيتحول السؤال إلى: «كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل؟» 
‏والمخاصمة فيما بينهم تأتي بمفهوم الأنقسام وحدة الاختلاف. فكلمة «خصام» أتت باليونانية (         ) على مستوى المحاربة بالرأي والكلمة. فبعضهم فهمها على مستوى الروح وقبلها، والآخر فهمها على مستوى الجسد الطبيعي، فرفضها بشدة. 
‏وللأسف فإن هذه الخصومة وهذا الأنقسام قائمان حتى اليوم بين الكنائس، على نفس أساس الأنقسام في الفهم، بين الارتفاع إلى المستوى الروحي السرائري وبين النزول إلى المستوى المادي الطبيعي. ولا نريد أن نخوض هنا في صحة العقائد من عدمها، ولكن سنلتزم في الشرح بالدقة وأمانة وروحانية الكلمة التي يقولها الرب؟ متذكرين دائما أبدا، فيما يختص بأصول العلاقة بالمسيح، أنها تقوم على أساس أن قبول إعلان الرب عن نفسه والإيمان به والخضوع لسلطانه الإلهي، يؤدي إلى استعلان أسراره باستنارة الروح. وهذا ما حاوله المسيح مع اليهود: أن يقبلوه أولا، إن كان بالكلمة أو بالأية أو بالعمل، لكي يستعلن لهم حقيقته، ولكنهم أصروا على: «كيف» و«لماذا» و«من أعطاك هذا السلطان» و«أين هو أبوك؟»»» فظلوا محبوسين في ظلمة الشك أبداً تحت سلطان العقل والمعقول: «كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل؟» 
‏أما ردود المسيح، فقد ظن علماء الكتاب أنها لم تعبأ قط بتشككات اليهود، وأنه لم يتنازل ولا بكلمة واحدة ليرد على أسئلتهم, أو يشرح لهم كيف سيقدر ان يعطيهم جسده, أو ما معنى أن يأكلوه. هذه في الحقيقة نظرة غير صحيحة، فالرب اعتنى جدأ بالرد دائما؛ إنما كعادته، كانت ردوده تحتاج إلى من يكشف عن عمق معناها والأسرار التي تحويها، ليعرف أنها فعلآ ردود كاملة وصحيحة عن كيف سيعطي جسده وكيف سيأكلونه. وإلا فما كان جيدا ولا لائقا من المسيح أن يبدأ رده بجملته الرهيبة التي تزيد الحق حقا بقوله:
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 يوليو 2017)

*53- فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإنسان وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ.​
الرب يقول مخاطبا اليهود, وليس اليهود فقط, بل والتلاميذ, وليس الاثنى عشر فقط بل ويخاطب السبعين الاخرين ايضا حسب التقليد. أما «كيف يقدر», وهو الجزء الأول من السؤال المحير لعقول اليهود, فيرد المسيح عليه هكذا: بأن تأكلوا جسده وتشربوا دمه. فإذا كان الجسد يؤكل وحده, فهذا يعنى أنه سينفصل عنه الدم؛ فهنا الإشارة صارخة إلى عملية الصلب العنيفة التى سيجوزها على أيديهم. فاليهود هم أنفسهم, بتقديمه للموت على الصليب, سيجعلونه «قادراً» أن يعطيهم جسده للأكل ودمه للشرب. هذا هو الرد على «كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده .....»
‏أما الجزء الثاني من سؤالهم المحير: «كيف يعطينا جسده لنأكل»» فكان رد المسيح عليه أنه ليس الجسد وحده الذي سيؤكل، بل والدم يُشرب أيضا. فالعثرة التي صدمت عقولهم من حيث استحالة أكل الجسد البشري، حولها المسيح إلى استحالة أشد، استحالة، بشرب الدم البشري! وحينئذ يصبح لا مفر من فهم آخر للأكل والشرب بالنسبة للجسد والدم، فهنا مفهوم ذبائحي رفيع المستوى تعايشوا معه مئات السنين، والإشارة واضحة إلى ذبح إسحق بأمر الله الذي طلب من إبراهيم أن يقدمه ذبيحة له جسدا ودما. 
‏فإن كان اليهود قد أضمروا صلبه، فالرب يسوع قبل ذلك برضى الطاعة للآب كإسحق لأبيه, أما شرب الدم فهو محرم بأمر الله بالنسبة للذبائح الحيوانية, والسبب أعلنه الوحي هكذا: لأن الدم فيه الروح وهو أيضأ رباط النفس بالجسد: «لحماً بحياته دمه لا تأكلو» (تك4:9), «لكن احترز أن لا تأكل الدم، لأن الدم هو النفس فلا تأكل النفس مع اللحم.» (تث23:12) 
‏فإعلان المسيح هنا عن شرب دمه يرتفع أولا بمفهوم ذبيحته عن الذبائح الأخرى، ويرتفع ثانيا بمفهوم شرب دمه إلى مفهوم شرب غير جسدي وقبول روح الحياة في دم المسيح للتقديس، وهكذا يتم الارتباط بنفسه ارتباطا أبديا: 
+ «لأنه إن كان دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشرش عل المُنجسين يُقدس إلى طهارة الجسد، فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي.» (عب13:9-14) 
‏أي أن حياة المسيح الأبدية التي في دمه تنتقل إلى من يشرب دمه بالإيمان. وهذا ما شدد عليه المسيح كنتيجة حتمية لمن يشرب دمه: «إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة (أبدية) فيكم». 
‏أما كلمة الاحتقار التي وجهوها للمسيح: «كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل»، فرد عليها المسيح أن «هذا» الذي احتقروه هو«ابن الإنسان» الذي أشار إليه دانيال في رؤياه أنه هو الذي سيكون عليه رجاء اليهود الذين ترجوه وانتظروه: «كنت أرى في رؤى الليل وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان أتى وجاء إلى قديم الأيام, فقربوه قدامه (ذبيحة), فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة, سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض.»» (دا13:7-14‏) 
‏وقول المسيح واضح: «الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه...». وهكذا يرد المسيح على احتقارهم بأن أظهر لهم عماهم، أنهم مزمعون أن يذبحوا من ترجوه منذ ابائهم وانتظروه بفارغ الصبر, وأن الذي احتقرره هو هو الذي ستتعبد له كل الشعوب. 
‏وهنا يلزمنا أن ننبه القارىء أن يحترس من شرح بعض علماء الكتاب المقدس الذين رأوا في كلمة «ابن الإنسان» هنا بالذات، أي من جهة أكل جسد ابن الإنسان وشرب دمه، أن المعنى يشير إلى أن الرب يقدم ويبذل بشريته. وهذا أمر مؤسف ومحزن للغاية، فهذه النظرية هي بعينها نظرية فصل طبيعة المسيح إلى طبيعتين فصلا واضحا صارخا لا تؤمن به الارثوذكية اللاخلقيدونية القبطية. لأن المسيح أشار مرارا وبوضوح أنه سيبذل نفسه وليس جسده وحده أو بشريت. فهو سيبذل نفسه في جسده، ولا يمكن أن « أنا هو» ينفصل عن جسده, ولا يمكن أن تنفصل نفسه عن الله أبيه بحسب إيمان الكنيسة أن «لاهوته لم ينفصل قط لا عن نفسه ولا عن جسده» (القداس الإلهي). فالمسيح متحد بالآب وبالجسد إتحادا ليس فيه انفصال، لذلك يقول الكتاب: «هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه ...»» (يو16:3)، ولم يقل حتى بذل جسد ابنه.  
‏فلينتبه القارى بل وكل عالم وباحث وشارح بل وكل لاهوتي، أن ذبيحة الصليب هي المسيح ككل، والذي قدم هذه الذبيحة هوا لآب والابن معا؛ الآب بسبب حبه للعالم، والابن بسبب حبه للآب. فهي ذبيحة حب فيها كل حب الآب وكل حب الابن وطاعته، مظهرها جسد إنسان مصلوب على الصليب, وجوهرها حب إلهي مذبوح. أما قوة الصليب والذبيحة التي عليه فلا تكمن في الجسد الظاهر للعيان، لأنه حسب قول المسيح: «الجسد لا يفيد شيئا» (يو63:6), بل قوة الذبيحة التي أنشأت خلاصا وفداء ومصالحة، فهي تكمن بالدرجة الاول في الروح والنفس, ثم الجسد, بكل كيانها الإلهي البشري معا. فالمسيح، ككل، هو الذي تحمل العار والخزي؛ أي أن الابن في ملء كيانه الإلهي يرضي الآب، لكي يخلص الإنسان من اللعنة، أما الموت الذي ماته المسيح على الصليب، فكان يستحيل أن يقع على الجسد وحده لينشء قوة خلاص, إلا إذا قبله الابن بكل إرادته ومشيئته الإلهيتين, لأن جسد المسيح وإن كان قد قبل الموت، إلا أنه كان غير مستحق للموت! والموت تم للجسد بسبب قبول ورضى الآب أولا: «لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك» (لو42:22)، وبسبب قبول ورضى الابن: «لأجل هذا أتيت أنا (الابن في ملء اللاهوت) إلى هذه الساعة.» (يو27:12) 
‏إذن، فالموت على الصليب الذي تم للمسيح, اشترك فيه الآب والابن اشتراكا فعليا. 
‏لذلك، فنحن حينما نأكل جسد المسيح ونشرب دمه فنحن نأكل «الكلمة المتجسد»، نأكل المسيح ككل: «من يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6)، نأكل كل حب الآب من نحونا، ممثلا في مشيئته التي تمت في ذبح الابن، ونأكل كل حب المسيح ممثلا في منتهى طاعة الابن للآب حتى الموت، لتكميل خلاص الإنسان. وهذا بعينه هو انفتاح سر الإتحاد الدائم بين الآب والابن علينا الذي نناله في هذا السر، وبهذا ندخل في صميم الحياة الخاصة التي بين الآب والابن التي هي هي الحياة الأبدية. 
‏وعلى القارىء والباحث أن ينتبه دائما أبدا، أن المسيح حينما يتكلم، فكلامه لا يؤخذ على المستوى العادي الطبيعي: «الكلام الذي اتكلم به هو روح وحياة.» (يو63:6‏) 
‏ثم عاد المسيح ونقل الإشارة من النبوة عن ابن الإنسان إلى الواقع الحي أمامهم، أي إلى نفسه. المسيح هنا يستحضر الآخرويات اليهودية المترجاة إلى الحاضر الزمني في شخصه. فاستعلن نفسه أنه هو هو «ابن الإنسان» رجاء الدهور الذي قبل عن رضى أن يكون ذبيحتهم بسبب المسرة الموضوعة أمامه في طاعة الآب وفي حبه للخطاة: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 يوليو 2017)

*54- مَنْ يَأْكُلُ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبُ دَمِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ.​
‏أي أن يكون له حياة لا تزول من الآن وتستعلن في اليوم الأخير, وتتمجد بالقيامة إلى الأبد. وهكذا يصبح أكل الجسد وشرب الدم هو هو تحقيق مجد اللأخرويات التي ترقبها اليهود على أساس أن الجسد والدم هما طعام الحياة الأبدية النازل من السماء لحياة عتيدة لا تزول إلى أن يجيء الرب: «كل مرة تأكلون من هذا الخبز وتشربون من هذه الكأس تبشرون بموتي وتعترفون بقيامتي وتذكرونني إلى أن أجيء» (القداس الإلهي). 
‏وهنا يُلاحظ أن كلمة «يأكل» لم تأت في وضعها العادي (    )، بل جاءت في اليونانية (    ) بمعنى الأكل الدائم السرور والذي لا ينتهي بزمن معين, وكذلك الشرب بمعنى الشركة الدائمة بالفعل والكلمة والروح على أساس الإفخارستيا في مفهومها الفائق. 
‏ويلاحظ هنا أن الرب لا يدخل في المحاجاة ولا النقاش بعقلية اليهود السلبية, ولكنه احتفظ دائما دائما بخط الإيجابية الواقعية في استعلان نفسه بالنسبة للآب وللإنسان على محور واحد وهو ذبيحة نفسه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يوليو 2017)

*55- لأَنَّ جَسَدِي مَأْكَلٌ حَقٌّ وَدَمِي مَشْرَبٌ حَقٌّ.​
‏هذه هي الإضافة الجديدة التي يشرح بها المسيح حقيقة أكل جسده وشرب دمه. فهنا لا يزال المسيح يخاطب اليهود الذين اعتقدوا أن المن هو خبز سماوي كعلامة مطلوبة في الأيام الأخيرة للتحقق أن مسيرة المسيح مع شعبه في البرية ستسأنف ثانية لافتتاح عصر المجد لإسرائيل. 
‏فهو يقول هنا أن جسده هو الطعام «الحقيقي», ودمه هو الشراب «الحقيقي», وليس المن أو ما يشبه المن ولا ماء الصخرة أو ما يشبهها. وهذا هو المعنى الأبسط والأضعف الذي يخاطب به عقول اليهود. ولكن المعنى الأعمق والأهم هو بالنسبة لمستوى حديث المسيح الذي يهدف به إلى استعلان الحق فيما يخص شخصه بالنسبة لعلاقته بالآب وبالإنسان. 
فكلمة «الحق» التي أتت مرتين في مأكل الجسد وشرب الدم هي استعلان لجوهر الجسد ولجوهر الدم. وكلمة «الحق» جاءت في اليوناية في بعض المخطوطات (       ) «الحق»، والمخطوطات الأخرى (      ) «حقاً». فالاولى أي «الحق» تأتي بمعنى الواقع الحقيقي «ضد الظاهر» أو بالمفهوم اللاهوتي facts، والثانية أي «حقاً» تأتي بالمفهوم اللاهوتي «ضد المزيف» أي أصلي  genuine  وتهدف إلى معنى أنه مأكل يختص بحاجة الإنسان «الحقيقية» وليس للحاجة العارضة كالجوع. والحاجة الحقيقية للإنسان هي لروحه. 
‏وهكذا يتحقق فعلا أن قول المسيح يهدف إلى إقناع اليهود أن جسده ودمه «حقاً» أي للحاجة الحقيقية بالنسبة لإسرائيل, أي الحياة الأبدية, وليس لحاجة ملء البطن أو المسرة بعمل إعجازي, لحياة المجد الدنيوي, كما تجيء كلمة «حقاً» للمعنى الأعمق كما فهمها وسجلها الإنجيل، أن الأكل من الجسد ليس كما تصوروا أنه أكل قطعة لحم جسد إنسان عادي وأن الشرب من الدم ليس هو شرب ملء الفم من الدم المادي حسب ظاهر المعنى، وظاهر اللحم والدم، بل هو أكل روحي بالحق وبالجوهر أي أكل الجسد كله بملء الكلمة فيه. «والكلمة صار جسداً» (يو14:1)، أي «أكل سر التجسد بأكمله», هذا هو جوهر الجسد، وشرب الدم هو شرب أو احتواء كل دم ذبيحة المسيح على الصليب أي «شرب سر الفداء», «بشرب كل حياة المسيح التي في دمه». هذا هو المأكل الحق للجسد والشرب الحق للدم، لأن الحق لا يتجزأ قط وهو يختص بالإلهيات. 
‏ولا ننسى أن كلام المسيح دائما أبدا هو روح وحياة. ولكن لا ننسى أيضا أن كلام المسيح كان مسموعا بالأذن اللحمية ونحن الآن نقرأه بالحروف المكتوبة، وقول المسيح أن الله روح والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا، وأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له، فهنا الروح والحق في السجود لا يلغيان السجود الجسدي بل يرفعانه إلى مستوى الروح والحق. هكذا أيضا في أكل الجسد وشرب الدم فإنه يجري على المستوى الجسدي المحسوس المنظور في سر الإفخارستيا بالخبز والخمر, لأن المسيح المأكول محسوس ومنظور، ولكن المأخوذ منه للحياة الأبدية هو الروح والحق على مستوى «أنا هو الحق». 
‏ولكن حتى هذه الآية لم يفصح المسيح عن إجراء سر الإفخارستيا بالخبز والخمر لأن ميعاده لم يحضر بعد. فالمسيح هنا يضع الأساس الذي سيبني عليه يوم الخميس سره الخالد، ثم يتمم هذا السر بالفعل يوم الجمعة. على أن القديس يوحنا لم يطرق جميع الأسرار على مستواها الطقسي المادي، بل استعلنها جميعا على المستوى الإلهي الروحي. فقد ذكر الميلاد الثاني من الماء والروح، ولكنه لم يذكر كلمة واحدة عن إجراء سر العماد؟ وذكر الجسد والدم والأكل والشرب منهما، ولم يذكر كلمة واحدة عن كيفية إجراء سر الافخارستيا بالخبز والخمر؛ وذكر التجسد الإلهي بعمق لا يُجارى وعن حياة الكلمة قبل التجسد، ولم يكتب كلمة واحدة عن ولادة المسيح العجيبة أو سر بتولية العذراء مريم ولا حتى اسمها مع أنها عاشت معه زمنا طويلا في بيته. 
‏هذا هو القديس يوحنا وهذا هو إنجيله, فهو دائما أبدا يتكلم عما لم يتكلم عنه بقية الإنجيليين، وشغله الشاغل هو استعلان الحق الإلهي في حياة المسيح وكل أعماله وأقواله. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يوليو 2017)

*56- مَنْ يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبْ دَمِي يَثْبُتْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ.​
هنا ينتقل المسيح بعقول اليهود نقلة كبيرة وهامة للغاية, فالأكل من المن السماوي لم يغير شيئا من طبيعة ابائهم، فقد ماتوا «روحيأء» بمفهوم أنهم حرموا من الدخول إلى راحة الله بسبب عدم الإيمان, وبالأكثر بسبب العصيان والتذمر على الله والتمرد، بل واستخدام الأكل للذة الجسد وشهوة النفس: «كما هو مكتوب جلس الشعب للأكل (من المن) والشرب (من ماء الصخرة)، ثم قاموا للعب, ولا نزن كما زنى أناس منهم...» (اكو7:10-8). واضح أن الأكل من المن والشرب من ماء الصخرة مع أنه كان «طعاما روحيا وشرابا روحيا» (اكو3:10-4), إلا أنه لم يغير من طبيعتهم شيئا, بل تحول لهم الأكل والشرب إلى لعب وزنا. 
‏هنا يعطي المسيح المقارنة بين أكل وشرب يثمر موتا لأنه لم يتغلغل جوهر الروح والنفس، وبين خبز الحياة الذي يعطيه المسيح بجسده ودمه لينشىء حياة أبدية؛ فجسده مأكل حق أي جوهري، أي إلهي، وفي نفس الوقت هو جسد ذاتي أي يختص بشخص المسيح ابن الله. فالذي يأكل منه، أو على الأصح يأكله, فالجسد يصير فيه ويبقى فيه كما هو, جسد ابن الله الوحيد بصفاته الحية. 
ويلاحظ القارىء أن كلمة «يثبت» كما جاءت بالعربية هي في اللفة اليونانية يبقى وهو نفس الفعل المشتق منه كلمة «الباقي»: «الخبز الباقي للحياة الأبدية» في الآية: اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ لأَنَّ هَذَا اللَّهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ. (يو27:6)
‏وكذلك الدم، فالذي يشرب منه أو عل الأصح يشربه، يصير الدم فيه ويبقى فيه دم ابن الله الوحيد المذبوح بصفاته، بالروح الأزلى الذي فيه ونفس المسيح الحية الخالدة. 
‏وبمعى كلي، يكون كل «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي»، أصير أنا كلى فيه وأبقى فيه بجسدي، أي بسر تجسدي، وبدمي، أي بسر فدائي بحياتي وموتي وقيامتي، فيصير موتي فيه لموته, ‏أي فدائه، وحياتي لحياته الأبدية، وتصير قيامتي لقيامته في ملء المجد. 
‏وهكذا يتم القول بالحرف الواحد: «يثبت فيّ وأنا فيه». هذا الثبوت هنا عجيب حقا وسري للغاية. فهو ثبوت الجسد الإلي بالجسد (الروحي) للإنسان وثبوت الروح الأزلى بروح الإنسان، وهذا هو الذي ينشىء فينا القيامة. إنه التحام حي، شخص بشخص، ينشىء إتحادا ووحدة. وهذا هو ما حدا ببولس الرسول أن يقول: «لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه وعظامه» (أف30:5) 
‏والعجيب أيضا في سر الثبوت هذا أنه متبادل لتأمين الإتحاد، خوفا من ضعف الإنسان وانفلاته. فنحن لا نثبت فيه بإمكانياتنا الضعيفة وإيماننا الأضعف فقط، وإلا فالإنفكاك وشيك الحدوث لا محالة, لذلك أمنه المسيح بنفسه أيما تأمين: «يثبت في وأنا فيه». ولاحظ هنا، أيها القارىء العزيزه أن الثبوت جاء هنا فرديا لكل من يأكل ويشرب بإيمان، واحدا واحدا. إنها علاقة فردية أنشأها المسيح بموته عن كل نفس، لأنها علاقة حب، بل عشق متبادل, ملأت قلب المسيح نحو النفس البشرية كعريس وعروس. ولكن لا يخطىء الفاهم والشارح، فالحب سبب، والبذل ثم الثبوت والإتحاد نتيجة: «هكذا أحب... حتى بذل» «ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه» (يو13:15)؛ «الذي عنده وصاياي ويحفظها فهو الذي يحبني, والذي يحبني يحبه أبي، وأنا احبه واظهر له ذاتي. في ذلك اليوم تعلمون أني أنا في أبي وأنتم في وأنا فيكم.» (يو20:14-21) 
‏إذن لا يخطءى أحد ويفهم أن الأكل من الجسد والشرب من الدم أنه فريضة، أو هو طقس فرضه المسيح كما فرض موسى الناموس كقانون، بل هو فعل محبة وثمرة عشق متبادل بين النفس والمسيح المذبوح كعريس من أجلها. لذلك يصرح المسيح لليهود بمواجهة صعبة ومرة: إنهم محرومون من خبزه الحي, من جسده ودمه، لأنهم رفضوه كابن الله الحبيب: «لو كان الله أباكم لكنتم تحبونني.» (يو42:8) 
‏أما بالنسبة للربط بين الآيات، فبعكس ما يرى كثير من علماء الكتاب المقدس بأن الآيات مكررة وغير مترابطة، نجدها نحن مترابطة أشد الارتباط لو أخذنا بالعمق الروحي الذي هو من خصائص هذا الآنجيل, فقوله: «لأن جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق»، فهو هنا ينقل الأكل والشرب من الجسد والدم إلى مستوى «الحق», أي مستوى «أنا هو» أي بالمفهوم اللاهوتي، إلى مستوى الجوهر الذاتي، أي بتوضيح أكثر إلى مستوى «أنا» = الذات الإلهية للابن + «هو» كيان الابن أي جوهره أو طبيعته. 
‏لذلك فالتسلسل يأتي هنا بمنتهى القوة والعمق حينما يقول بعد ذلك: «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه. «فالحق» في الآية السابقة يفسر في الآية التي بعدها بـ «أنا». 
‏وإلى هنا لم ينحرف المسيح بنظره أو توجيه كلماته بعيدا عن اليهود الذين يحاججونه، كما يرى علماء الكتاب المقدس، ولكن المسيح كان، بآن واحد، ينظر إلى تلاميذه وإلينا وإلى الأجيال كلها إلى منتهى الدهور، لذلك تجيء كلمات المسيح دائمأ ذات أبعاد متسعة لا تغيب عن القلوب المتسعة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يوليو 2017)

*57- كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ الْحَيُّ وَأَنَا حَيٌّ بِالآبِ فَمَنْ يَأْكُلْنِي فَهُوَ يَحْيَا بِي.​
وهنا ختام التنقل بالفكر اليهودي إلى نهايته وغايته العظمى. فلقد تدرج المسيح تدرجا غاية في الدقة والاستعلان: 
+ من الخبز الباقي للحياة الأبدية الذي يعطيكم ابن الإنسان
+ إلى «خبز اللة االنازل من السماء» 
+ إلى «أنا ‏هو خبز الحياة» 
+ إلى «أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء» 
+ إلى «الخبز الذي أنا أعطى هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم»
+ إلى «إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه، فليس لكم حياة فيكم» 
+ إلى «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية, وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير»،
+ إلى «جسدي مأكل حق ودمي مشرب حق» 
+ إلى «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه» 
+ إلى هذه الآية الأخيرة التي نحن بصددها: «من يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» 
‏هنا فى هذه الآية الأخيره، يعلن المسيح وجوده الكلي ككل as a whale « يحيا بي» في إفخارستيا الجسد والدم، كحياة نحياها في حياته. 
«كما أرسلني الآب الحي وأنا حي بالآب, فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا  بي». 
«أرسلني الآب». 
‏الإرسالية هنا تستهدف الإعلان عن «التجسد»، ولكنها تتضمن معنى ضمنيا ذا أهمية، وهو وحدة التناسق بين الآب والابن على أساس وحدة الكرامة، وليس كسيد وعبد: « لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي أرسله.» (يو23:5) 
‏وهنا يضع المسيح إرساليته في الموازنة المتوازنة «كما ...., ... كذلك» التي يلجأ إليها المسيح ليجعل علاقته بالآب مثلا يُحتذى ويُمتلك لنا : مثل «كما أرسلتني إلى العالم ، (كذلك) أرسلتهم أنا إلى العالم» (يو18:17) , «كما أحبني الآب ، كذلك أحببتكم أنا» (يو9:15)؛ «... كما أنك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك (كذلك) ليكونوا هم أيضا واحدا فينا.» (يو21:17) 
‏والقديس يوحنا يستخدم نفس أسلوب المسيح في رسالته: «من قال إنه ثابت فيه ينبغي أنه كما سلك ذاك (تجاه الآب) هكذا يسلك هو أيضا.» (1يو6:2‏) 
‏فإذا كانت الإرسالية تستهدف معنى التجسد والشهادة والاستعلان للآب، فالمسيح يضعها ضمن الأشياء الموهوبة لنا عندما «نأكله» في سر الإفخارستيا. فعندما نأكله، نحيا بحياته بكل مخصصاته مثل: «كما أن الآب يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآب، (كذلك) أعرف خاصتي وخاصتي تعرفني.» (يو14:10-15) 
‏والمسيح نقل لنا في شخصه بجسده ودمه علاقته بالآب وعلاقة الآب به. 
«الآب الحي»: صفة من الصفات الجوهرية الطبيعية لله التي طالما وصف بها الله في العهد القديم: «لأنه من هو جميع البشر الذي سمع صوت الله الحي يتكلم من وسط النار مثلنا وعاش» (تث26:5) 
‏أما كلمة «الحي» فهي ليست صفة شخصية فقط وإنما صفة جوهرية, كما قلنا, يعبر عنها المزمور: «عندك ينبوع الحياة.» (مز9:36) 
«وأنا حي بالآب»: هنا اللغة العربية قاصرة عن أداء المعنى الوارد في الأصل اليوناني(         ) والتي تجيء بمعنى «بسبب» والتي لا يمكن فهمها في اللغة اليونانية على أن الآب علة أو آلة لحياة المسيح، إذ كان يتحتم أن تجىء (        ) 
والتعبير «أنا حي بالآب» تعبير لاهوتي مبسط معناه أن الابن لا يحيا وحده، ولكن حياة الآب هي حياة الابن. 
‏فإذا أكلنا الجسد والدم، فنحن لا نعود نحيا وحدنا, بل نحيا حياة المسيح النابعة من نفس ينبوع الآب. وهكذا يتم الرباط الإلهي بين الإنسان والله الآب بحياة المسيح التي ننالها ونحيا بها من الإفخارستيا, أي الجسد والدم. 
‏ونلاحظ أن المسيح سبق وأعلن أن له حياة أبدية في ذاته, وكلمة «في ذات» تعني في صميم طبيعته وجوهره: «لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته, كذلك أعطى الابن أيضا أن تكون له حياة في ذاته» (يو26:5). فهنا الحياة الذاتية للأب والابن واحدة, لأن الحياة الأبدية هي من جوهر الطبيعة الإلهية. ولكي تكون العلاقة بين الآب والابن واضحة في ذهن القارىء, فليفهم أن الابن يستمد من الآب بنوته فقط، وهذه العلاقة ليست مستحدثة قط, أي لم يكن هناك زمن ما لم يكن في الذات الإلهية بنوة، بل البنوة والأبوة قائمتان أزليا في ذات الله الأزلية. فالأبوة صفة جوهرية في الله, والبنوة مثلها تماما صفة جوهرية في الله. أما الطبيعة, أي الجوهر, فواحد، فطبيعة الآب هي طبيعة الابن، وحياة الآب هي حياة الابن، لأن الحياة ليست صفة ذاتية بل جوهرية. فالمسيح هو الحياة الأبدية من جهة طبيعته, وهذا يعلنه القديس يوحنا في بداية رسالته الاولى هكذا: «فإن الحياة أُظهرت, وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا.» (ايو2:1) 
‏أما المسيح فقد كرر مرارا وتكرارا أنه هو الحياة: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة» (يو6:14‏)، «أنا هو القيامة والحياة.» (يو25:11) 
‏فهنا قول المسيح «أنا حي بالآب» يفيد إتحاد الابوة بالبنوة في حياة واحدة غير منفصلة, يكشفها المسيح ويعلنها بالقول والعمل. أما هنا في هذه الأية فهو يسلمها لمن يأكل جسده ويشرب دمه لأنه يحيا به: «من يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» وبالتال يحيا بالآب, لأن المسيح حي بالآب. 
‏وبمعنى أخر أيضأ : فلأن «الآب حي» فيتحتم بالضرورة أن يكون الابن حياً, لأن الابن بالآب قائم ويكون ويحيا، وكما أن الابن (المسيح بالتجسد) حي فيتحتم بالضرورة أن من يأكل المسيح يصير حيا, لأن الإنسان بتناوله الجسد والدم يصير ويقوم ويدوم في المسيح وبالمسيح. 
وقد أعلنها المسيح في موضع قادم: «إني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون» (يو19:14)، ويصفها القديس يوحنا في نهاية رسالته الاولى بمنتهى الوضوح والقوة: «وهذه هي الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية. وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه. من له الابن فله الحياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة... ونعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق، ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح. هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية.» (ايو11:5و12و20) 
‏أما إذا أردنا أن نفهم القصد والغاية العظمى من أكل جسد المسيح وشرب دمه كمأكل حق ومشرب حق, هذا الذي عبر عنه المسيح أخيرا: «من يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» فعلينا أن نعود إلى فكر بولس الرسول الذي يعبر عنه تعبيرا واقعيأ غاية في العمق والتصوير اللاهوتي لمفهوم كيف يتحول جسد المسيح فينا إلى جسد كلي وشامل, جسد سري, نصير فيه أعضاء بل  نصير من نفس مادته الروحية الفائقة: «لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه.» (أف30:5) 
‏فانظر أيها القارىء وافهم أن الإفخارستيا, أي الأكل والشرب من جسد المسيح ودمه بالروح والحق والشكر, هي المدخل الحي والروحي واللاهوتي بآن واحد للدخول في جسد المسيح السري, بل للاتحاد به أيضاً, بل للثبوت الأبدي, بل للحياة الأبدية والتمجيد الدائم. 
‏وهنا بعد أن أستعلن المسيح وجوده الذاتي الكلي كحياة في الجسد والدم، وبعد أن استعلن الثبوت المتبادل بين المسيح والإنسان من خلال الجسد والدم؛ كشف الرب الاستعلان الأخير بأن الإنسان أصبح له نصيب مع الله الآب, أي ثبوت حياة الإنسان, بالتالي, بالله الآب أيضاً من خلال المسيح الحي في الإنسان, بالجسد والدم، أي من ‏خلال الإفخارستيا في مضمون ذبيحة المسيح. 
‏وهكذا يصل المسيح بالفكر اليهودي إلى أساس العهد الجديد بدم المسيح, كعهد دم بروح أزلى يربط الإنسان بالله الحى, هذا العهد الجديد استعلنه المسيح وسجله بالقول والكلمة يوم الخميس: «هذا هو جسدي ... هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد, الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين» (مر22:14و24). ثم حققه على مستوى ذبح الجسد وسفك الدم الفعلي يوم الجمعة. 
وهكذا يضع المسيح الفكر اليهودي أمام عهد جديد بفصح جديد، ليس بالمن ولا بلحم خروف مذبوح، ولكن بذبيحة نفسه التي هم مزمعون ومضمرون تقديمها، ليصير جسده ودمه هما عمل الله الجديد مع شعبه. 
‏والميح يوضح بذلك لليهود أن المن الجديد الذي يطلبونه يستلزم عهدا جديدا سبق الرب وأعلن عنه بفم أنبيائه: 
+ «لأنه يقول لهم لائماً هوذا أيام تأتي، يقول الرب، حين أكمل مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهدا جديدا, لا كالعهد الذي عملته مع آبائهم يوم أمسكت بيدهم لأخرجهم من أرض مصر, لأنهم لم يثبتوا في عهدي وأنا أهملتهم، يقول الرب. لأن هذا هو العهد الذي أعهده مع بيت إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام، يقول الرب, أجعل نواميسي في أذهانهم وأكتبها على قلوبهم، وأنا أكون لهم إلها وهم يكونون لي شعبا.» (عب8:8-10) 
‏وهكذا يقدم المسيح جسده ودمه لليهود المزعين أذ يذبحوه، كمن جديد وفصح جديد معا, للحياة وليس للموت بعد, حيث ‏يصير دمه وثيقة عهد الله الجديد مع شعبه؛ وهذا يعبر عنه القديس بطرس الرسول في رسالته الثانية هكذا: 
+ «كما أن قدرته الإلهية قد وهبت لنا كل ما هو للحياة (الأبدية) والتقوى، بمعرفة الذي دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة، اللذين بهما قد وهب المواعيد (العهد) العظى والحية، لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية.» (2بط3:1-4‏) 
‏فحياة الآب والابن المتحدة, وهي صميم الطبيعة الإلهية، سلمها لنا المسيح في الجسد والدم، لنشترك فيها فنحيا بالله وبالتقوى. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يوليو 2017)

*58- هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. لَيْسَ كَمَا أَكَلَ آبَاؤُكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَمَاتُوا. مَنْ يَأْكُلْ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَد.​
وعودة المسيح على ذي بدء لنفس الآية التي انطلق منها ليشرح لليهود معنى الخبز الحقيقي النازل من السماء، هذا الذي يطلبونه بخداع البصر كأنه المن القديم، هذا الرجوع والذي يختم به المسيح شرحه المطول، يثبت أن نظر المسيح المثبت على اليهود المحاججين كما هو لم ينحرف، فهم كانوا من البداية إلى النهاية الهدف الذي سلط عليه كل إعلاناته. ولكن للأسف لم تكن لهم أذن تسمع، ولا عيون تبصر, فأباؤهم أكلوا المن وماتوا, وهم اشتهوا أن يأ كلوه, فما أكلوه، وما عاشوا. 
فكان كلام المسيح عل آذانهم كلغز بقي بلا حل، أو بحسب قول المسيح نفسه: «لكم قد أعطي أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت الله، وأما للباقين فبأمثال حتى إنهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا يفهمون» (لو10:8). وليمعن القارىء ملياُ في كلمة «أسرار ملكوت الله»، لأنها هي هي موضوع حديثه في الجسد والدم، كما يلاحظ أن أسرار ملكوت الله تعبر عن العيون فلا تراها وعلى الآذن فلا تسمعها لأن سر الرب لمتقيه (أو لخائفيه) (مز14:25). والذي يصدق أقوال الله وهي كلها تحمل سر الله، فالله يعلن له أسراره فيفهمها ويسر بها: «تأتي ساعة حين لا أكلمكم أيضا بأمثال، بل أخبركم عن الآب علانية» (يو25:16)، وهذا تم بالحرف الواحد في عشاء الخميس، وفي يوم الخمسين. 
«هذا هو الخبز»: في هذه الكلمة الصغيرة «هذا هو» يعبر الرب بشريط أقواله كلها من «الخبز النازل من ‏السماء» إلى «من يأكلني يحيا بي»، والتي انتهى بها إلى، والتي تحوي في داخلها، سر موت الرب وقيامته. فالأكل يحمل، بقوة، معنى الذبيحة المذبوحة. «ويحيا بي» يحمل معنى القيامة والحياة. والاثنان معاً يحملان الشركة الكاملة السرية في فعل وقوة الفداء والخلاص. كما يطرحان، مسبقاً، سر الإفخارستيا الذي سيأتيه الرب في وقته. 
‏كما يلاحظ القارىء أن كلمة «هذا هو» تجيء لتشير إشارة مباشرة ومنطبقة انطباقأ سرياً على قول المسيح «أنا هو». لأن الخبز النازل من السماء أصبح واقعاً حياً ملموساً مشخصاً في المتكلم، أي ابن الله الكلمة المتجسد الذي ذُبح فعلاً وقام وهو حي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يوليو 2017)

*التعقيب على حديث الرب فى مجمع كفرناحوم (59:6-71)
59- قَالَ هَذَا فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ.​
القديس يوحنا هو المتكلم الآن, وهو يعين المكان الذي تم فيه حديث المسيح الذي سبق أن سجله، أي في المجمع، ولم يكن ذلك أثناء العبادة ولكن في وقت التعليم. ومن الأمور التي تبهج القارىء أن بقايا آثار مجمع كفرناحوم هذا لا تزال قائمة بصورة حية جيلة في فلسطين، في الموضع المعروف «تل حوم» حيث وجد العالم ولسن أثناء حفرياته حجرا كبيرا محفورا عليه صورة وعاء المن. 
‏والمعروف أن درس نزول المن كان ضمن خدمة الصباح في مجامع اليهود. والدروس في المجمع كانت تقام في أيام السبت والاثنين والخميس. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يوليو 2017)

*60-63  فَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِذْ سَمِعُوا: «إِنَّ هَذَا الْكلاَمَ صَعْبٌ! مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَسْمَعَهُ؟». فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ فِي نَفْسِهِ أَنَّ تلاَمِيذَهُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَى هَذَا فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَهَذَا يُعْثِرُكُمْ؟ فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ صَاعِداً إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً. اَلرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي. أَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فلاَ يُفِيدُ شَيْئاً. اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ هُوَ رُوحٌ وَحَيَاةٌ.​
«الروح هو الذي يُحيي أما الجسد فلا يفيد شيئاً. الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح وحياة«: ‏المسيح يلح على العقل البشري أن لا يهبط بالإلهيات إلى مستوى التراب، ولقد كرر ذلك في كل حديث, ولكن ليس بنفس الهدف. 
‏فأولاً مع نيقوديموس, كان الهدف هو الميلاد الجديد للانسان من فوق وبالروح, ولما عجز عن إدراك «الميلاد الثانيه» الروحي للانسان, اضطر المسيح أن يقول له: «المولود من الجسد جسد هو, والمولود من الروح هو روح» (يو6:3). أما كيف يتم ذلك؟ فمن المستحيل على العقل البشري متابعته، كما لو أردت أن تتتبع ريحاً يهب, فأنت لا تعرف لا من أين تأتي ولا إلى أين تذهب، هكذا كل من وُلد من الروح، فأنت ترى فيه الواقع المتغير, أي الإنسان الروحي الجديد بالعقل الروحي الجديد، فتندهش، ولكن يعذر عليك الفحص. 
‏وثانياً مع المرأة السامرية, كان الهدف أن يسقيها الماء الحي, أي الروح القدس، ولما تفكرت أنه ماء جسدي وعجزت عن إدراك شرب الماء الحي، طلب منها أن تتوب عن خطاياها التي كانت سر العجز، فلما تابت شربت من الماء الحي. ولكن كيف شربت؟ لا نعلم، الذي نعلمه أنها صارت مُبشرة بالخلاص، وقادرة أن تسقي الأخرين، لأن نبع المياه الحية اندفق في أحشائها. 
‏وثالثاً مع الجليليين, أراد أن يطعمهم من خبز الحياة النازل من فوف ، فحسبوه مناَ، وعجزوا عن فهم خبز الحياة. طلب منهم أن يؤمنوا به أولا حتى يدركوا سر جسده المذبوح وسر دمه المسفوك اللذين هما خبز الحياة الأبدية، فلما عثروا, حتى تلاميذه عثروا, في كيفية أكل الجسد وشرب الدم، عاد مرة أخرى يقول إن كلامه على مستوى الروح وليس على مستوى الجسد. فهو أكل حق وشرب حق، أي أكل جسد روحي سماوي، وشرب دم روحي سماوي, وليس أكل جسد إنسان وشرب دم إنسان, بل هو أكل الكلمة في الجسد وشرب الروح في الدم, أما كيف يكون ذلك؟ فهذا ما لا يمكن أن يلاحقه العقل، تماماً كما لا يمكن أن يلاحق كيف صار الكلمة جسداً. هكذا وبنفس السرية يصير الإنسان بالأكل من الجسد والشرب من الدم إنساناً روحيا يتغذى بالروح وسر الكلمة، الكلمة الذي كان منذ البدء عند الله، الفعال في الخليقة، فلكي يكمل فعله في الخليقة البشرية، أخذ جسداً؛ وبدون هذا الجسد لم يكن ممكناً أن تبلغنا كلمة الله كفعل خلاص. فكلمة الله في ذاتها مخلصّة، ولكنها لم تخلّص بالفعل إلا بالجسد والدم على مستوى الذبح وسفك الدم. 
‏فاللاهوتيون وأصحاب الفكر القائل أن الأكل والشرب هما على مستوى الإيمان بالكلمة المقروءة والمبشر بها فقط، وليس بالخبز والخمر المتحولين، يتجاوزون سر التجسد كفعل حدث، و يتخطون عملية الذبح وسفك الدم كفعل حدث، هذه التي بها أدركنا سر الكلمة ابن الله!! أي أن الأكل من جسد المسيح والشرب من دم المسيح يستحيل أن يكون نظرياً تأملياً تصوفياً بالفكر أو حتى بالإيمان فقط. إن الأكل من الجسد والشرب من الدم ها شركة في فعل مأسوي عنيف, شركة في ألم وغصة موت وقيامة، وليس شركة في مبدأ إيماني يؤخذ بالفهم. فالله لم يخلص العالم بالكلمة المنطوقة، بل بالكلمة المتجسدة المذبوحة. 
‏إن قول الرب: «الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح وحياة», لا معنى له ولا قوة إلا بفعل الموت والقيامة. «فالروح والحياة» لم يستعلنا لنا، ولن يستعلنا فينا إلا بشركة فعلية في الموت هذا عينه، وفي القيامة هذه عينها، وهذا لن يتم فينا إلا بأكل الجسد الذي فيه سر الموت وشرب الدم الذي فيه سر الحياة. 
‏لذلك، وبالنهاية, يكون استعلان الحياة الأبدية هو بالكلمة الحية, وفي الفعل المحيي معاً، بلا تعارض أو تمييز. 
‏أما سر الإفخارستيا الذي أسسه الرب في عشاء الخميس بالخبز والخمر، اللذين بث فيهما سر جسده ودمه، أي سر تجسده وذبحه، فقد جاء بعد أن أكمل المسيح استعلان الموت والقيامة في نفسه، مقدما جسده ودمه عطية حب مسبقة لأحبائه كخبز الحياة الأبدية, كحقيقة مطلقة لا بد أن تؤخذ أولا بحد ذاتها قبل أن تطبق على مادة سر الإفخارستيا. فالمسيح قدم الحقيقة المطلقة أولاً, ثم بعد ذلك أخضعها للممارسة العملية. فالإفخارستيا حقيقة مطلقة بقوة سر المسيح للممارسة عملياً. 
‏وفي سر الإفخارستيا تتحد الكلمة المطلقة بالفعل المنظور: [ ... كل مرة تأكلون من هذا الخبز وتشربون من هذه الكأس، تبشرون بموتي وتعترفون بقيامتي] (القداس الإلهي). 
‏الأكل ينشىء بشارة، والشرب ينشىء اعترافاً، وهكذا نشترك في حياة المسيح وموته بالسر والكلمة معاً، بالحقيقة المطلقة والفعل المنظور. 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء أن المسيح لم يرد على نيقوديموس حينها سأله: «كيف يمكن أن يكون هذا» (يو9:3)، عن الميلاد من الروح, كما أنه لم يرد على اليهود عندما سألوا: «كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل»، لأن المسيح قصر استقلان الفعل السرائري، سواء في المعمودية أو الإفخارستيا فقط على الذين آمنوا بالكلمة. وكل ما استطاع المسيح أن يزيده شرحا هو قوله إن الكلام الذي يقوله «روح وحياة»، لأن الجسد، أي المادة، لا يفيد شيئاً بحد ذاته, ولكن الروح والحياة اللذين في الجد والدم يفيدان في كل شيء. 
‏والقديس يوحنا تحاشى ذكر الطقس ليوفي الحقيقة الروحية المطلقة فهمها وعملها أولاً، وهو بذلك يحرس الطقس من أن يُبتر فيكون بشكله المادي نهاية بحد ذاته، فتسقط الكنيسة في أحد خطأين: الخطأ الأول أن تحسب المادة فعالة بحد ذتلها، والخطأ الثاني أن ينحصر سرالإفخارستيا في أن يكون مجرد رمز. 
‏وللقديس أُغسطينوس شرح يفيد هذا المعنى إذ يقول: [ وهكذا يريد المسيح أن يُفهم هذا الأكل وهذا الشرب على أنهما واسطة للشركة في جسده وأعضائه التي هي الكنيسة... فالسر في الإفخارستيا هو الوحدة في المسيح القائمة بين الجسد والدم اللذين يقدمان على مائدة الرب يوميا في بعض الكنائس وعلى فترات معينة في كنائس أخرى، واللذين يتناولهما البعض للحياة والبعض الآخر للهلاك. أما السر نفسه فهو مرضوع لحياة كل الناس وليس لهلاك أحد بالمرة لكل من يتناوله]  
[ هكذا فإن معنى أن يأكل الإنسان من الجسد وأن يشرب من الدم, هو أن يثبث في المسيح والمسيح يثبت فيه؛ وبالتال فإن كل من لا يثبت في المسيح والمسيح لا يثبت فيه، فهو بلا شك لم يأكل جسده ولا شرب دمه، بل إنه في الحقيقة أكل وشرب من سر عظيم بهذا المقدار لدينونة نفسه]. 
‏وهكذا جمع القديى أغسطينوس بين الحقائق المطلقة التي شرحها الرب وبين عمل السر في الإفخارستيا، وجعل الحقائق المطلقة حارسا لصحة السر وعمله. 
‏وهنا نسمع أن كثيرين من تلاميذه قالوا: «هذا الكلام صعب من يقدر أن يسمعه»، لنتذكر دائما قول النبوة عند ميلاد المسيح على فم سمعان الشيخ: «ها إن هذا قد وُضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في إسرائيل، ولعلامة تقاوم.» (لو34:2) 
‏لقد سقط هؤلاء الكثيرون من تلاميذه عن مستوى الروح والحياة. وكلمة «كثيرين» توضح الشبة بينهم وبين الاثني عشر، أي بين الذين يسقطون والذين يقومون في المسيح يسوع عل مستوى الإيماذ وتصديق الرب، وهي دائما نسبة محزنة. وهي ليست محزنة لأنها على المستوى العام فقط بل وعلى المستوى الخاص جدا، إذ هي قائمة بين المدعوين أيضا: «هكذا يكون الآخرون أولين والأولون أخرين. لأنأ كثيرين يدعون وقليلين يُنتخبون.» (16:20‏) 
‏لماذا؟؟ لأن الكثيرين يحكمون العقل والمنطق، والقليلون هم الذين يطيعون الإيماذ والكلمة ببساطة قلب، والعقل بطيعته يحكم حسب مقايس العالم، ويبدأ بفرح كاذب وينتهي بالحزن والتشاؤم (مت13:14-14)، أما القلب فيعيش بمقياس الروح، ويبدأ بالتسليم الهادئ وينتهي إلى الفرح والأبتهاج: «وإذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت كانوا يتاولون الطعام بابتهاج وبساطة قلب مسبحين الله وهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب.» (أع46:2-47‏) 
«هذا الكلام صعب»: «صعب» تأتي في اليونانية بمعنى «التصلب» أى «يجف»، أو «ينشف», وهذه الكلمة يفهمها الأطباء، إذ هي تستخدم لوصف الأوعية الدموية حينما تُصاب بالتصلب وعدم الليونة فتمنع مسيرة الدم فيها. فلو أضفنا إليها الكلمة التي جاءت بعدها: «من يقدر أن يسمعه»، فهذا يكمل المعنى بأن كلام المسيح لم يدخل مجاري أسماعهم، لأن آذانهم الروحية مسدودة ولم تنفتح بكل الكلام الروحي الذي قاله المسيح، والكلمة صارت ثقيلة على أذانهم وغير مقبولة، والنتيجة أنهم بدأوا يتذمرون، لأن: «من ليس معي فهو علي» (مت30:12)، لن الاذن الطبيعية احتكرت العقل وامتلأت بمتطلبات الدنيا. أما صعوبة الكلمة التي انسدت آذانهم عن قبولها، فهي على مستويين مرتفعين: 
الأول الذين سقطوا من دونه وهو: كيف أن «يسوع بن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بأبيه وأمه» يكون نزل من السماء؟ 
‏والثاني: «كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل» ودمه لنشرب؟ 
‏لهذا كان رد المسيح على الصعوبة الاولى هكذا: ماذا سيكون موقفكم حينما ترون ابن الإنسان صاعدا إلى السماء حيث كان أولا ومن حيث نزل؟ 
‏والمستوى الثاني الذي سقطوا منه وعثروا فيه كان رده عليه أن الجسد المأكول ليس لحما بشريا، بل جسداً إلهياً حقيقياً يؤكل بالحق أي بالروح (في الصورة التي سيعطيها, أي الخبز)، والدم ليس دماً بشرياً بل هو دم بروح أزلي يُشرب بالروح (في الصورة التي يعطيها، أي الكأس)، لأن أكل الجسد بالجسد لا يفيد شيئا، ولكن الأكل الروحي للجسد بالروح يُحيي. 
‏وقد عقب المسيح على ما قاله فيما يخص الأكل والشرب, بأنه على مستوى الروح والحياة ويوصل إليهما، وهما كأساس للروح يُبنى عليه القلب ويرتفع، أما العقل أو الجسد فلا يستطيع أن يبلغ إليهما. 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء أن المستوى الأول الذي أنشأ صعوبة عند التلاميذ المزيفين يختص بنزول المسيح من السماء، وهذا يفيد التجسد الإلهي وهو حجر الأساس في بناء الإيمان, أما المستوى الثاني الذي أعثرهم والذي يختص بالأكل من الجسد والشرب من الدم، فيفيد الفداء والخلاص, وهو جوهر الايمان وتاجه. 
«فإذ رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدا إلى حيث كان أولاً»: هذه هي المرة الاولى التي يذكر فيها إنجيل القديس يوحنا «صعود» الرب باللفظ الواضح، إذ لم يذكر إنجيل القديس يوحنا صعود الرب إلا بعد قيامته، حينما قال للمجدلية: «...اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولى لهم إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم والهي وإلهكم.» (يو17:20) 
‏أما إغفأل ذكره حادثة الصعود ذاتها في الرواية، بعد القيامة فلأن الأناجيل الأخرى استوفت شرحها كرواية. بينما اهتم القديس يوحنا بالآيات والإعلانات التي لم تذكرها الأناجيل الأخرى، واستوفى الشرح اللاهوتي للصعود مرارا وتكرارا في قول المسيح إنه نزل من السماء، والذي نزل سيصعد حتماً: 
+ «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء.» (يو13:3) 
+ «أنا ممكم زمانا يسيرا بعد ثم أمضى إلى الذي أرسلني.» (يو33:7) 
+ «أما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم إلى الآب...» (يو1:13) 
+ «أنا أمضى لاعد لكم مكاناً.» (يو2:14) 
+ «وتعلمون حيث أنا أذهب وتعلمون الطريق.» (يو4:14) 
+ «لأني ماضى إلى أبي.» (يو12:14) 
+ «سمعتم أني قلت لكم أنا أذهب ثم آتي إليكم.» (يو28:14) 
+«وأما الآن فأنا ماضى إلى الذي أرسلني ... إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق, لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي.» (يو5:17-7) 
+ «... فلأني ذاهب إلى أبي ولا تروني أيضاً.» (يو10:16) 
+ «خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت إلى العالم، وأيضا أترك العالم وأذهب إلى الآب.» ‏(يو28:16) 
+ «ولست أنا بعد في العالم، وأما هؤلاء فهم في العالم، وأنا آتي إليك.» (يو11:17) 
+ «وأما الآن فإني آتي إليك.» (يو13:17) 
‏هنا يعطينا إنجيل القديس يوحنا رؤية لاهوتية عميقة ومبدعة عن «معنى» الصعود «وقوته». 
‏فمعنى الصعود لاهوتياً: ‏هو أن النزول، أي التجسد، رسالة مؤقتة (زماناً قليلاً) انتهت تماماً بالصليب، وهي خاصة بابن الله المتجسد وحده: «ليس أحد صعد ... إلا الذي نزل» (يو13:3). والصعود تكميل للنزول. أما الإقامة الدائمة فهي في السماء: «ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء.» (يو13:3) 
‏والنزول تحقيق فعلي وعملي مُبدع من جهة الله في مشاركه الإنسان: «حل بيننا» (يو14:1)؛ »اسمه عمانؤيل. الذي تفسيره الله معنا.» (مت23:1) 
‏أما قوة الصعود: ‏فهي في ارتباطه بإرسال الروح القدس الذي حل محل المسيح وكمل عمله، وكان الشرط الوحيد والأساسي لإرسال الروح القدس هو صعود المسيح، إذ أن صعود المسيح كان جزءاً أساسياً لتكميل الخلاص. علماً بأن الصعود كان قوة روحية هائلة فكت آسر المقيدين بالروح: «سبى سبياً وأعطى الناس عطايا» (أف8:4)، كما أنه بالصعود تم إعداد مكان لنا في أقداس الله العليا: «دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداء أبدياً» (عب20:6 و12:9‏)، بل وفتح طريقا ملوكياً صاعداً إلى السماء: «وتعلمون حيث أنا أذهب وتعلمون الطريق» (يو4:14)، «طريقاً كرسه لنا حدياًأ حيا بالحجاب, أي جسده.» (عب20:10) 
‏لذلك، فقوة الصعود أصبحت هبة لنا، حتى أننا نحسب بالإيمان أنه أصعدنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماويات (أف6:2)، والذي يقرأ الأصحاحين الأول والثاني من سفر الأعمال يشعر بقوة الصعود وكيف ألهبت قلوب التلاميذ لينطلقوا في الصلاة استعدادا لقبول الروح القدس لبدء كرازة العالم!! 
‏وأخيرا، فإن صعود الرب أثبت لاهوت المسيح، أولاً لأن الرب كان يعلم بالصعود وتحدث عنه, كالنزول تماماً، أي أنه كان عنده جزءاً أساسياً في خطة الخلاص، وثانياً صعوده بالجسد بعد الموت والقيامة استعلن به مجده الإلهي وأثبت به أن نزوله وتجسده كان حقيقة خلاصية. وصعوده بقوة لاهوته وسلطانه تميز عن صعود إيليا بأن قيل عن إيليا أنه «صعد بواسطة الرب»، وبأن ذلك تم في مركبة أُرسلت إليه لتحمل ثقله البشري أو ثقل خطاياه، وأن هذه المركبة كانت نارية للتطهير ليؤهل للدخول في عالم الأرواح المبررة (2مل1:2-11). 
‏كذلك، فإن صعود المسيح إلى فوة كان إشارة إلى البركة العظمى التي وهبها للعالم، كما كان إشارة مبدعة إلى أنه جعل أعداءه تحت قدميه. كما كان صعوده، بحسب تعليمات الملائكة للتلاميذ، إشارة وأية عظمى أنه كما صعد هكذا سرف يأتي أيضاً في مجده ومجد أبيه (لو26:9)؛ ونحن بهذا ننتظر مجيئه بفارغ الصبر في رجاء حار صادق, «نعم ... أمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع.» (رؤ20:22) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يوليو 2017)

*60-63  فَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِذْ سَمِعُوا: «إِنَّ هَذَا الْكلاَمَ صَعْبٌ! مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَسْمَعَهُ؟». فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ فِي نَفْسِهِ أَنَّ تلاَمِيذَهُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَى هَذَا فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَهَذَا يُعْثِرُكُمْ؟ فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ صَاعِداً إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً. اَلرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي. أَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فلاَ يُفِيدُ شَيْئاً. اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ هُوَ رُوحٌ وَحَيَاةٌ.​
«الروح هو الذي يُحيي أما الجسد فلا يفيد شيئاً. الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح وحياة«: ‏المسيح يلح على العقل البشري أن لا يهبط بالإلهيات إلى مستوى التراب، ولقد كرر ذلك في كل حديث, ولكن ليس بنفس الهدف. 
‏فأولاً مع نيقوديموس, كان الهدف هو الميلاد الجديد للانسان من فوق وبالروح, ولما عجز عن إدراك «الميلاد الثانيه» الروحي للانسان, اضطر المسيح أن يقول له: «المولود من الجسد جسد هو, والمولود من الروح هو روح» (يو6:3). أما كيف يتم ذلك؟ فمن المستحيل على العقل البشري متابعته، كما لو أردت أن تتتبع ريحاً يهب, فأنت لا تعرف لا من أين تأتي ولا إلى أين تذهب، هكذا كل من وُلد من الروح، فأنت ترى فيه الواقع المتغير, أي الإنسان الروحي الجديد بالعقل الروحي الجديد، فتندهش، ولكن يعذر عليك الفحص. 
‏وثانياً مع المرأة السامرية, كان الهدف أن يسقيها الماء الحي, أي الروح القدس، ولما تفكرت أنه ماء جسدي وعجزت عن إدراك شرب الماء الحي، طلب منها أن تتوب عن خطاياها التي كانت سر العجز، فلما تابت شربت من الماء الحي. ولكن كيف شربت؟ لا نعلم، الذي نعلمه أنها صارت مُبشرة بالخلاص، وقادرة أن تسقي الأخرين، لأن نبع المياه الحية اندفق في أحشائها. 
‏وثالثاً مع الجليليين, أراد أن يطعمهم من خبز الحياة النازل من فوف ، فحسبوه مناَ، وعجزوا عن فهم خبز الحياة. طلب منهم أن يؤمنوا به أولا حتى يدركوا سر جسده المذبوح وسر دمه المسفوك اللذين هما خبز الحياة الأبدية، فلما عثروا, حتى تلاميذه عثروا, في كيفية أكل الجسد وشرب الدم، عاد مرة أخرى يقول إن كلامه على مستوى الروح وليس على مستوى الجسد. فهو أكل حق وشرب حق، أي أكل جسد روحي سماوي، وشرب دم روحي سماوي, وليس أكل جسد إنسان وشرب دم إنسان, بل هو أكل الكلمة في الجسد وشرب الروح في الدم, أما كيف يكون ذلك؟ فهذا ما لا يمكن أن يلاحقه العقل، تماماً كما لا يمكن أن يلاحق كيف صار الكلمة جسداً. هكذا وبنفس السرية يصير الإنسان بالأكل من الجسد والشرب من الدم إنساناً روحيا يتغذى بالروح وسر الكلمة، الكلمة الذي كان منذ البدء عند الله، الفعال في الخليقة، فلكي يكمل فعله في الخليقة البشرية، أخذ جسداً؛ وبدون هذا الجسد لم يكن ممكناً أن تبلغنا كلمة الله كفعل خلاص. فكلمة الله في ذاتها مخلصّة، ولكنها لم تخلّص بالفعل إلا بالجسد والدم على مستوى الذبح وسفك الدم. 
‏فاللاهوتيون وأصحاب الفكر القائل أن الأكل والشرب هما على مستوى الإيمان بالكلمة المقروءة والمبشر بها فقط، وليس بالخبز والخمر المتحولين، يتجاوزون سر التجسد كفعل حدث، و يتخطون عملية الذبح وسفك الدم كفعل حدث، هذه التي بها أدركنا سر الكلمة ابن الله!! أي أن الأكل من جسد المسيح والشرب من دم المسيح يستحيل أن يكون نظرياً تأملياً تصوفياً بالفكر أو حتى بالإيمان فقط. إن الأكل من الجسد والشرب من الدم ها شركة في فعل مأسوي عنيف, شركة في ألم وغصة موت وقيامة، وليس شركة في مبدأ إيماني يؤخذ بالفهم. فالله لم يخلص العالم بالكلمة المنطوقة، بل بالكلمة المتجسدة المذبوحة. 
‏إن قول الرب: «الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح وحياة», لا معنى له ولا قوة إلا بفعل الموت والقيامة. «فالروح والحياة» لم يستعلنا لنا، ولن يستعلنا فينا إلا بشركة فعلية في الموت هذا عينه، وفي القيامة هذه عينها، وهذا لن يتم فينا إلا بأكل الجسد الذي فيه سر الموت وشرب الدم الذي فيه سر الحياة. 
‏لذلك، وبالنهاية, يكون استعلان الحياة الأبدية هو بالكلمة الحية, وفي الفعل المحيي معاً، بلا تعارض أو تمييز. 
‏أما سر الإفخارستيا الذي أسسه الرب في عشاء الخميس بالخبز والخمر، اللذين بث فيهما سر جسده ودمه، أي سر تجسده وذبحه، فقد جاء بعد أن أكمل المسيح استعلان الموت والقيامة في نفسه، مقدما جسده ودمه عطية حب مسبقة لأحبائه كخبز الحياة الأبدية, كحقيقة مطلقة لا بد أن تؤخذ أولا بحد ذاتها قبل أن تطبق على مادة سر الإفخارستيا. فالمسيح قدم الحقيقة المطلقة أولاً, ثم بعد ذلك أخضعها للممارسة العملية. فالإفخارستيا حقيقة مطلقة بقوة سر المسيح للممارسة عملياً. 
‏وفي سر الإفخارستيا تتحد الكلمة المطلقة بالفعل المنظور: [ ... كل مرة تأكلون من هذا الخبز وتشربون من هذه الكأس، تبشرون بموتي وتعترفون بقيامتي] (القداس الإلهي). 
‏الأكل ينشىء بشارة، والشرب ينشىء اعترافاً، وهكذا نشترك في حياة المسيح وموته بالسر والكلمة معاً، بالحقيقة المطلقة والفعل المنظور. 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء أن المسيح لم يرد على نيقوديموس حينها سأله: «كيف يمكن أن يكون هذا» (يو9:3)، عن الميلاد من الروح, كما أنه لم يرد على اليهود عندما سألوا: «كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل»، لأن المسيح قصر استقلان الفعل السرائري، سواء في المعمودية أو الإفخارستيا فقط على الذين آمنوا بالكلمة. وكل ما استطاع المسيح أن يزيده شرحا هو قوله إن الكلام الذي يقوله «روح وحياة»، لأن الجسد، أي المادة، لا يفيد شيئاً بحد ذاته, ولكن الروح والحياة اللذين في الجد والدم يفيدان في كل شيء. 
‏والقديس يوحنا تحاشى ذكر الطقس ليوفي الحقيقة الروحية المطلقة فهمها وعملها أولاً، وهو بذلك يحرس الطقس من أن يُبتر فيكون بشكله المادي نهاية بحد ذاته، فتسقط الكنيسة في أحد خطأين: الخطأ الأول أن تحسب المادة فعالة بحد ذتلها، والخطأ الثاني أن ينحصر سرالإفخارستيا في أن يكون مجرد رمز. 
‏وللقديس أُغسطينوس شرح يفيد هذا المعنى إذ يقول: [ وهكذا يريد المسيح أن يُفهم هذا الأكل وهذا الشرب على أنهما واسطة للشركة في جسده وأعضائه التي هي الكنيسة... فالسر في الإفخارستيا هو الوحدة في المسيح القائمة بين الجسد والدم اللذين يقدمان على مائدة الرب يوميا في بعض الكنائس وعلى فترات معينة في كنائس أخرى، واللذين يتناولهما البعض للحياة والبعض الآخر للهلاك. أما السر نفسه فهو مرضوع لحياة كل الناس وليس لهلاك أحد بالمرة لكل من يتناوله]  
[ هكذا فإن معنى أن يأكل الإنسان من الجسد وأن يشرب من الدم, هو أن يثبث في المسيح والمسيح يثبت فيه؛ وبالتال فإن كل من لا يثبت في المسيح والمسيح لا يثبت فيه، فهو بلا شك لم يأكل جسده ولا شرب دمه، بل إنه في الحقيقة أكل وشرب من سر عظيم بهذا المقدار لدينونة نفسه]. 
‏وهكذا جمع القديى أغسطينوس بين الحقائق المطلقة التي شرحها الرب وبين عمل السر في الإفخارستيا، وجعل الحقائق المطلقة حارسا لصحة السر وعمله. 
‏وهنا نسمع أن كثيرين من تلاميذه قالوا: «هذا الكلام صعب من يقدر أن يسمعه»، لنتذكر دائما قول النبوة عند ميلاد المسيح على فم سمعان الشيخ: «ها إن هذا قد وُضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في إسرائيل، ولعلامة تقاوم.» (لو34:2) 
‏لقد سقط هؤلاء الكثيرون من تلاميذه عن مستوى الروح والحياة. وكلمة «كثيرين» توضح الشبة بينهم وبين الاثني عشر، أي بين الذين يسقطون والذين يقومون في المسيح يسوع عل مستوى الإيماذ وتصديق الرب، وهي دائما نسبة محزنة. وهي ليست محزنة لأنها على المستوى العام فقط بل وعلى المستوى الخاص جدا، إذ هي قائمة بين المدعوين أيضا: «هكذا يكون الآخرون أولين والأولون أخرين. لأنأ كثيرين يدعون وقليلين يُنتخبون.» (16:20‏) 
‏لماذا؟؟ لأن الكثيرين يحكمون العقل والمنطق، والقليلون هم الذين يطيعون الإيماذ والكلمة ببساطة قلب، والعقل بطيعته يحكم حسب مقايس العالم، ويبدأ بفرح كاذب وينتهي بالحزن والتشاؤم (مت13:14-14)، أما القلب فيعيش بمقياس الروح، ويبدأ بالتسليم الهادئ وينتهي إلى الفرح والأبتهاج: «وإذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت كانوا يتاولون الطعام بابتهاج وبساطة قلب مسبحين الله وهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب.» (أع46:2-47‏) 
«هذا الكلام صعب»: «صعب» تأتي في اليونانية بمعنى «التصلب» أى «يجف»، أو «ينشف», وهذه الكلمة يفهمها الأطباء، إذ هي تستخدم لوصف الأوعية الدموية حينما تُصاب بالتصلب وعدم الليونة فتمنع مسيرة الدم فيها. فلو أضفنا إليها الكلمة التي جاءت بعدها: «من يقدر أن يسمعه»، فهذا يكمل المعنى بأن كلام المسيح لم يدخل مجاري أسماعهم، لأن آذانهم الروحية مسدودة ولم تنفتح بكل الكلام الروحي الذي قاله المسيح، والكلمة صارت ثقيلة على أذانهم وغير مقبولة، والنتيجة أنهم بدأوا يتذمرون، لأن: «من ليس معي فهو علي» (مت30:12)، لن الاذن الطبيعية احتكرت العقل وامتلأت بمتطلبات الدنيا. أما صعوبة الكلمة التي انسدت آذانهم عن قبولها، فهي على مستويين مرتفعين: 
الأول الذين سقطوا من دونه وهو: كيف أن «يسوع بن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بأبيه وأمه» يكون نزل من السماء؟ 
‏والثاني: «كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل» ودمه لنشرب؟ 
‏لهذا كان رد المسيح على الصعوبة الاولى هكذا: ماذا سيكون موقفكم حينما ترون ابن الإنسان صاعدا إلى السماء حيث كان أولا ومن حيث نزل؟ 
‏والمستوى الثاني الذي سقطوا منه وعثروا فيه كان رده عليه أن الجسد المأكول ليس لحما بشريا، بل جسداً إلهياً حقيقياً يؤكل بالحق أي بالروح (في الصورة التي سيعطيها, أي الخبز)، والدم ليس دماً بشرياً بل هو دم بروح أزلي يُشرب بالروح (في الصورة التي يعطيها، أي الكأس)، لأن أكل الجسد بالجسد لا يفيد شيئا، ولكن الأكل الروحي للجسد بالروح يُحيي. 
‏وقد عقب المسيح على ما قاله فيما يخص الأكل والشرب, بأنه على مستوى الروح والحياة ويوصل إليهما، وهما كأساس للروح يُبنى عليه القلب ويرتفع، أما العقل أو الجسد فلا يستطيع أن يبلغ إليهما. 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء أن المستوى الأول الذي أنشأ صعوبة عند التلاميذ المزيفين يختص بنزول المسيح من السماء، وهذا يفيد التجسد الإلهي وهو حجر الأساس في بناء الإيمان, أما المستوى الثاني الذي أعثرهم والذي يختص بالأكل من الجسد والشرب من الدم، فيفيد الفداء والخلاص, وهو جوهر الايمان وتاجه. 
«فإذ رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدا إلى حيث كان أولاً»: هذه هي المرة الاولى التي يذكر فيها إنجيل القديس يوحنا «صعود» الرب باللفظ الواضح، إذ لم يذكر إنجيل القديس يوحنا صعود الرب إلا بعد قيامته، حينما قال للمجدلية: «...اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولى لهم إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم والهي وإلهكم.» (يو17:20) 
‏أما إغفأل ذكره حادثة الصعود ذاتها في الرواية، بعد القيامة فلأن الأناجيل الأخرى استوفت شرحها كرواية. بينما اهتم القديس يوحنا بالآيات والإعلانات التي لم تذكرها الأناجيل الأخرى، واستوفى الشرح اللاهوتي للصعود مرارا وتكرارا في قول المسيح إنه نزل من السماء، والذي نزل سيصعد حتماً: 
+ «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء.» (يو13:3) 
+ «أنا ممكم زمانا يسيرا بعد ثم أمضى إلى الذي أرسلني.» (يو33:7) 
+ «أما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم إلى الآب...» (يو1:13) 
+ «أنا أمضى لاعد لكم مكاناً.» (يو2:14) 
+ «وتعلمون حيث أنا أذهب وتعلمون الطريق.» (يو4:14) 
+ «لأني ماضى إلى أبي.» (يو12:14) 
+ «سمعتم أني قلت لكم أنا أذهب ثم آتي إليكم.» (يو28:14) 
+«وأما الآن فأنا ماضى إلى الذي أرسلني ... إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق, لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي.» (يو5:17-7) 
+ «... فلأني ذاهب إلى أبي ولا تروني أيضاً.» (يو10:16) 
+ «خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت إلى العالم، وأيضا أترك العالم وأذهب إلى الآب.» ‏(يو28:16) 
+ «ولست أنا بعد في العالم، وأما هؤلاء فهم في العالم، وأنا آتي إليك.» (يو11:17) 
+ «وأما الآن فإني آتي إليك.» (يو13:17) 
‏هنا يعطينا إنجيل القديس يوحنا رؤية لاهوتية عميقة ومبدعة عن «معنى» الصعود «وقوته». 
‏فمعنى الصعود لاهوتياً: ‏هو أن النزول، أي التجسد، رسالة مؤقتة (زماناً قليلاً) انتهت تماماً بالصليب، وهي خاصة بابن الله المتجسد وحده: «ليس أحد صعد ... إلا الذي نزل» (يو13:3). والصعود تكميل للنزول. أما الإقامة الدائمة فهي في السماء: «ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء.» (يو13:3) 
‏والنزول تحقيق فعلي وعملي مُبدع من جهة الله في مشاركه الإنسان: «حل بيننا» (يو14:1)؛ »اسمه عمانؤيل. الذي تفسيره الله معنا.» (مت23:1) 
‏أما قوة الصعود: ‏فهي في ارتباطه بإرسال الروح القدس الذي حل محل المسيح وكمل عمله، وكان الشرط الوحيد والأساسي لإرسال الروح القدس هو صعود المسيح، إذ أن صعود المسيح كان جزءاً أساسياً لتكميل الخلاص. علماً بأن الصعود كان قوة روحية هائلة فكت آسر المقيدين بالروح: «سبى سبياً وأعطى الناس عطايا» (أف8:4)، كما أنه بالصعود تم إعداد مكان لنا في أقداس الله العليا: «دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس فوجد فداء أبدياً» (عب20:6 و12:9‏)، بل وفتح طريقا ملوكياً صاعداً إلى السماء: «وتعلمون حيث أنا أذهب وتعلمون الطريق» (يو4:14)، «طريقاً كرسه لنا حدياًأ حيا بالحجاب, أي جسده.» (عب20:10) 
‏لذلك، فقوة الصعود أصبحت هبة لنا، حتى أننا نحسب بالإيمان أنه أصعدنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماويات (أف6:2)، والذي يقرأ الأصحاحين الأول والثاني من سفر الأعمال يشعر بقوة الصعود وكيف ألهبت قلوب التلاميذ لينطلقوا في الصلاة استعدادا لقبول الروح القدس لبدء كرازة العالم!! 
‏وأخيرا، فإن صعود الرب أثبت لاهوت المسيح، أولاً لأن الرب كان يعلم بالصعود وتحدث عنه, كالنزول تماماً، أي أنه كان عنده جزءاً أساسياً في خطة الخلاص، وثانياً صعوده بالجسد بعد الموت والقيامة استعلن به مجده الإلهي وأثبت به أن نزوله وتجسده كان حقيقة خلاصية. وصعوده بقوة لاهوته وسلطانه تميز عن صعود إيليا بأن قيل عن إيليا أنه «صعد بواسطة الرب»، وبأن ذلك تم في مركبة أُرسلت إليه لتحمل ثقله البشري أو ثقل خطاياه، وأن هذه المركبة كانت نارية للتطهير ليؤهل للدخول في عالم الأرواح المبررة (2مل1:2-11). 
‏كذلك، فإن صعود المسيح إلى فوة كان إشارة إلى البركة العظمى التي وهبها للعالم، كما كان إشارة مبدعة إلى أنه جعل أعداءه تحت قدميه. كما كان صعوده، بحسب تعليمات الملائكة للتلاميذ، إشارة وأية عظمى أنه كما صعد هكذا سرف يأتي أيضاً في مجده ومجد أبيه (لو26:9)؛ ونحن بهذا ننتظر مجيئه بفارغ الصبر في رجاء حار صادق, «نعم ... أمين تعال أيها الرب يسوع.» (رؤ20:22) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 يوليو 2017)

*64-66 وَلَكِنْ مِنْكُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَ يُؤْمِنُون, لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ عَلِمَ مَنْ هُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ, فَقَالَ: «لِهَذَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْطَ مِنْ أَبِي». مِنْ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ رَجَعَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَمْشُونَ مَعَهُ.​
‏المسيح يوجه الكلام هنا إلى مجموعة كبيرة من تلاميذه, ربما السبعين الذين كان منهم القديسان مرقس ولوقا ، ويفرزهم بعينه الفاحصة كاشفاً الذين لا يؤمنون به أمام ضمائرهم. لأن تذمرهم السابق وعدم إيمانهم كانا في داخل قلوبهم وغير معلنين. ولكن من العسير أن يخادع الإنسان الله. فالمسيح هنا يعلن لاهوته من خلال درايته بالقلوب وما تخفيه. فلما واجههم المسيح بحقيقة ضمائرهم، لم يستطيعوا أن يستمروا في مسيرتهم الكاذبة مع الرب، فكشفوا نيتتهم بأن تركوه علنا، ولم يعودوا يسيرون معه، بل رجعوا إلى الوراء وساروا في طريقهم. وما ألعنها مسيرة! «وكما لم يستحسنوا أن يبقوا الله في معرفتهم أسلمهم الله إلى ذهن مرفوض.» (رو28:1) 
‏والمسيح هنا يعود فيكرر أمام تلاميذه عامة أنه لا يجمع تلاميذه جزافاً؛ ولا أحد يأتي إليه من ذاته, بل إن كان المسيح يختار أحداً فإنه يختار الذي دعاه الآب, وإن كان أحد يأتي إليه فهو الذي يجذبه الآب. لذلك فالمسيح غير آسف على المفقود وغير خائف على الموجود. فالمفقود ليس من نصيبه أصلاً، والموجود لا يستطيع أحد أن يخطفه من يده لأنه أخذه من يد الآب! 
‏وبسبب علم المسيح بالذي له وبالذي ليس له، لم يكن يمالىء ولم يكن يهادن، ولا يترجى ولا يسترضي، فكانت كلمته دائماً أمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، تدخل إلى مفارق النفس والروح، وتميز أفكار القلب ونياته (عب12:4‏). 
«من هذا الوقت رجع كثيرون من تلاميذه إلى الوراء, ولم يعودوا يسيرون معه»: يا حسرة البشرية كلها على هؤلاء التلاميذ. كيف صاروا عارا على سيرة الحب والوفاء. 
‏اسمع ما قيل عن حب المسيح لتلاميذه: «... إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم، أحبهم إلى المنتهى.» (يو1:13) 
‏الآن نحن نعلم أن الرب كان يتكلم معهم من مصدر الحق الإلهي، كان يدعوهم إلى شركته في الآب أن يكونوا واحداً معه في مسيرة الحياة الأبدية، كان يعرض عليهم سر أكله وشربه بالروح لإتحاد أبدي، كان يكشف لهم عمق أعماق أسرار الله ليكونوا، لا علماء ولا خبراء فيها فحسب، بل وشركاء، شركاء لا في معرفته بل شركاء في الطبيعة الإلهية بكل مذخراتها ومواهبها لبني الإنسان. لم يكن يفرض نفسه للأكل والشرب من مستوى الأسياد والعظماء حينما يدعون العبيد لحرية مقيدة, بأن يأكلوا معهم على مائدتهم تكريماً لهم، بل كان يدعوهم من المستوى الأقل، من مركز الخدم والعبيد. «... آخذاً صورة عبد» (في7:2)، ويدعوهم ليكونوا شركاء معه في مجد الالوهية: «وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني» (يو22:17). أعطى مجده في اتضاع العبيد، في وداعة الخدام، في دموع التوسل: «قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه (ثياب الكرامة) وأخذ منشفة واتزر بها (على وسطه كعبد) ثم صب (بيده) ماء في مغسل (طشت)، وابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ ويمسحها (أيضاً) بالمنشفة التي كان مئتزرأ بها ... فلما كان قد غسل أرجلهم ... قال لهم: أنتم تدعونني معلماً وسيداً وحسنأ تقولون لأني أنا كذلك، فإن كنت وأنا السيد والمعلم قد غسلت أرجلكم، فأنتم يجب عليكم أن يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض.» (يو4:13-14) 
‏ولكن التلاميذ لم يستحسنوا كلام المسيح وقرروا أن يقطعوا علاقتهم به, وعادوا إلى الوراء إلى سيرتهم الاولى وفضلوها على سيرته, لأنها أصبحت ثقيلة على قلوبهم، وصارت تكلفهم خسارة أرباحهم المعنوية والمادية: 
‏بعضهم كانت علة دوافعهم كرامة وعادات وتقاليد، واخرون كانت دوافعهم مالية وأرباحاً من الحرام والممنوعات، وآخرون كانت غير ذلك، وآخرون وآخرون, هذه الدوافع كانت مخفية في قاع القلب تنتهز العلل والمسوغات التي تبرر الترك. فمالهم والتواضع والمحبة، ومالهم والتوبة المكلفة، ومالهم للدخول في أسرار الله ومواهب الروح، ومالهم وتكاليف القداسة وربح الحلال الضيق! لقد ظنوه في البداية غنيمة يغتنمون من ورائها المزيد من الأرباح والكرامات والجلوس عن اليمين واليسار في ملكه الذي توهموه وجاهدوا من أجله. وهوذا الآن يعرض عليهم موته وذبيحته وتقديم جسده وشرب د‏مه، فهل هذا هو ما يخرجون به من الغنيمة؟ 
وبعد عشرة قصيرة كان هذا الفراق الحزين والمؤلم على قلب المعلم، لم يتركهم بل هم الذين تركوه، حتى يهوذا لم يطرده الرب بل احتمله بصبر فائق حتى آخر الطريق وإلى أن طرد نفسه, فقد قال الرب مرة: «ومن يقبل إلي لا أخرجه خارجاً» (يو37:6). ولكن إن كان ترك المسيح هكذا يبدو سهلا هيناً, فالخسارة فادحة عليهم وعلى أولادهم وإلى الأبد. 
«ومن تلك الساعة»:  وما أشقاها ساعة! إنها ساعة بؤس في يوم رفض, لا تزال تتكرر وتُذكر حتى هذه الساعة. إنها ساعة لعنة في تاريخ المؤمنين الذين يبيعون الرب والايمان بلا ثمن أوبثمن بخس, وبخس للغاية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 يوليو 2017)

*67- فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ: «أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَمْضُوا؟».​
68- فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ القديس بطرس: «يَا رَبُّ إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ.
السؤال هنا الذي يسأله المسيح للاثني عشر هو سؤال استنكاري، يستفز به حرية الرأي والإرادة فيهم. ومعلوم أن الرد عليه سيكون بالنفي, مما يفيد أن الرب يسأله لطرح الحرية أمام الاختيار حتى يستوثق كل واحد فيهم من موقفه وأمام نفسه، لأنه، في الواقع وعين الأمر, كان يوجد بينهم من هو مهيأ للسقوط، ومن هو ساقط بالفعل، فالقديس بطرس لولا مساندة الرب له في اللحظة الحرجة لهوى وصار كنجم سقط، أما يهوذا حامل الصندوق, أو بلغة الزمن الحاضر, مدير الادارة المالية أو أمين الخزانة لزمرة التلاميذ, فكان يسرق أولا بأول ما يقع في الصندوق، والذي يسرق يبيع دائما بأرخص الثمن، فقد باع معلمه بحصيلة يوم أو يومين. 
‏«يا رب إلى من نذهب, كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك»: ‏في الحقيقة, كان رد القديس بطرس ليس تماما ردا على سؤال المسيح، بل كان هو الرد الحاسم القاسم على جحود التلاميذ الذين رجعوا إلى الوراء ولم يعودوا يسيرون معهم ولا مع معلمهم. وكأنما رأهم داود النبي من وراء الزمن وتكلم بلسانهم: «هذا كله جاء علينا وما نسيناك ولا خنا في عهدك, لم يرتد قلبنا إلى وراء ولا مالت خطوتنا عن طريقك.» (مز17:40-18) 
‏لقد كانت شهادة القديس بطرس أقوى شهادة نطق بها التلاميذ، وقد جاءت متوافقة مع فكر المسيح، ولو أنها لا تدخل إلى عمقه. فقد جاءت بما يتناسب مع حاجتهم, فقد رأوا في المسيح كنز الحياة الأبدية الذي لا يفرغ؛ وليس مجرد الكلمات أو الحديث في ذاته؛ ولكنه الكلام المؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية الذي شعرت به قلوبهم ووثقوا منه بعقولهم، فنطقت به أفواههم. 
‏ويلاحظ أن رد القديس بطرس بهذه الأية: «كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك»، هو مستمد من قول المسيح «الكلام الذى أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة», «من يسمع كلامي... فله الحياة الأبدية» (يو63:6، 24:5) كما هو رد مفحم على التلاميذ الذين خانهم إيمانهم واعتبروا أن كلام المسيح صعب. كما هو أيضا رد يؤمن به القديس بطرس تأمينا مباشرا على ما أعلنه الرب أنه «خبز الحياة» المعطي الحياة الأبدية، كما هو«ماء الحياة» ونورها. 
‏وعلى هذا الأساس: «إلى من نذهب» إن كان هو الوحيد الذي يقود إلى الحياة الأبدية، فهنا إشارة موبخة ومستهينة برجوع بعض التلاميذ إلى الوراء، كما هي إشارة إلى فكر الجليليين الذين يطلبون نبيا يكون على مستوى موسى ويعطيهم المن من السماء. 
‏وهكذا يضع القديس بطرس المقارنة المستحيلة بين المسيح وبين أي آخر. فكلام المسيح في نظر القديس القديس بطرس يشهد للمسيح أنه هو هو وليس آخر الذي ينبغي أن يُذهب إليه, او بلغة المسيح: «يأتي إلي», الذي في موضع أخر يترجمه القديس القديس بطرس الرسول هكذا: «ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك» (لو28:18)، وبهذه الآية كان القديس بطرس الرسول يمهد لبقية اعترافه: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 يوليو 2017)

*69- وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ».​
لا يزال القديس القديس بطرس يتكلم بلسان التلاميذ، لأنه كان أكثرهم اندفاعأ وحرارة، ولو أنه ليس أكثرهم إيمانا أو محبة للمسيح. و يلاحظ أن القديس القديس بطرس يضع الإيمان والمعرفة في موضعهما الصحيح، فالإيمان باعتباره تصديق الله ببساطة قلب بدون محاورة العقل يأتي أولا، ومنه يستمد السلوك طبيعته المتواضعة والأمينة. كما يستضيء العقل الروحي بنور المعرفة فيبلغ به الإيمان حد العمل كشهادة، وحد الرؤيا العقلية فيتواجه مع الحق الإلهي، وهنا يبلغ الإيمان اليقين. 
‏ولم يكن هذا المبدأ الإيماني عند القديس بطرس مجرد فكر عارض بل نسمعه بعد ذلك بسنين كثيرة يشرح هذا المبدأ عينه في رسالته الثانية: «ولهذا عينه، وأنتم باذلون كل اجتهاد، قدموا في إيمانكم فضيلة (عمل) وفي الفضيلة معرفة (رؤية مستنيرة).» (2‏بط5:1‏) 
‏والرب يسوع يؤمن على هذا بقوله: «وهم قبلوا (آمنوا) وعلموا يقيناً (بالسلوك والفكر) أني خرجت من عندك» (يو8:17). وبولس الرسول يؤكد ذلك جاعلا القلب مخرنا للايمان والفم مخرجا للمعرفة والشهادة: «لأن القلب يؤمن به للبر, ‏والفم يعترف به للخلاص.» (رو10:10) 
‏هذا المبدأ يتنكر له كثير من علماء الكتاب المقدس، مع أنه هو المفتاح السري الذي إذا استهان به الإنسان شق عليه الإيمان البسيط الفعال وسقط عن المعرفة الصحيحة المستنيرة بالروح. علمأ بأنه قد تجيء كلمة «االمعرفة» قبل كلمة «الإيمان» في بعض مواضع الآنجيل، وهذا لا يقلل من أهمية اشتراكهما معا في بلوغ الحق الإلهي، فلا معرفة بدون إيمان ولا إيمان بدون معرفة. 
‏وقول القديس بطرس: «أنت المسيح, ابن الله الحي»، هي شهادة ذات وزن عال، لأنها تجيء بعد خيانة الجزء الأكبر من التلاميذ، كما تجيء بعد أن أعلن المسيح عن هدف مجيئه، وهو الموت الذي يعتبر في نظر القديس بطرس إخفاقا شديدا للرجاء الذي وضعه القديس بطرس والتلاميذ أن يكون المسيح ملكا يحكم ويسود ويعطيهم نصيبهم في الحكم. فهذه الشهادة لا تأتي مجاملة ولا من أجل رجاء كاذب، بل عن يقين. ومضمون هذه الشهادة هو أن التلاميذ قبلوا المسيح وآمنوا به وتبعوه بإخلاص، فعلموا بالخبرة والواقع أنه هو المسيح ابن الله, أو قدوس الله, كما جاءت في بعض المخطوطات، و«قدوس الله» تأتي في فم المسيح كأساس للتعرف عليه: «فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم أتقولون له إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني ابن الله.» (يو36:10) 
‏وتأتي الصفتان معا في فم الملاك المبشر: «فأجاب الملاك وقال لها: الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظلك، فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله» (لو35:1) 
‏فـ «قدوس الله» هي صفة المسيح الاولى التي يمكن أن تبنى عليها كل الصفات الإلهية الأخرى، من جهة إرساله إلى العالم أو كشف سر تجسده أو كشف سر بنوته لله. 
‏ويلاحظ أن المسيح خاطب الله بـ «الآب القدوس» (يو11:17). فهنا، إذ يلقب القديس بطرس المسيح بـ «قدوس الله» يضعه في موضع المساواة في الكرامة والقداسة مع الآب من حيث الطبيعة الواحدة للآب وللمسيح (القداسة). 
‏وفي سفر الرؤيا يلقبه الوحي: «هذا يقوله القدوس الحق الذي له مفتاح بيت داود...» (رؤ7:3)، وكلمة «قدوس» هي مدخل إلى طبيعة الله واستعلان الصلة بصميم هذه الطبيعة. فتسمية «قدوس الله» للمسيح هي تأكيد لطبيعة المسيح المعلنة لطبيعة الله، واستعلان لصلة المسيح بالله كواحد معه, وصفة هذه القدوسية في المسيح هي فريدة لشخصه التي جاء ليعطيها لتلاميذه والمؤمين به بذبيحة نفسه، ليشتركوا بجسده ودمه في هذه القداسة. 
‏ومرة أخرى يرد القديس بطرس على المستوى الإلهي العميق الذي يتكلم منه المسيح، فالقديس بطرس حينها قال: «أنت هو» فهو يجيب إجابة مباشرة على قول المسيح: «أنا هو»، وهي اسم ذات الله، فالمسيح يقولها ليستعلن بها نفسه والآب، بهذا المعنى يكون كلام القديس بطرس صحيحاً وواقعيا؛ حينما قال: «نحن قد آمنا وعرفنا»، فهنا كلمة «عرفنا» التي تجيء باليونانية (     ) تتضمن معرفة الاستعلان وكشف الحقيقة التي أظهرها القديس بطرس. 
‏وعلى كل حال, فإن شهادة القديس بطرس الرسول توضح الثقة المطلقة والأمانة والتبعية للمسيح، هذا ما أراد أن يعلنه القديس بطرس للمسيح، مؤكدا أن كل كلامه عن الحياة الأبدية قد صار هو أكلهم وشربهم بالفعل. وهكذا ألقيت النار على الأرض لكي تحرق وتنير، تحرق الأفكار والنيات التي تغتذي على الظلمة فترتد، وتنير وتبهج القلوب التي تسعى نحو النور فتمتد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 يوليو 2017)

*70- أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ أَنِّي أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ؟ وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْكُمْ شَيْطَانٌ!».
71- قَالَ عَنْ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ لأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ​
‏وحتى بعد رجوع كثيرين من التلاميذ إلى الوراء فلا يزال في حظيرة الاثني عشر ذئب، ليس مرتدا إلى الوراء فحسب بل وجاحد وخائن أيضا، إذ وهو يمارس التلمذة مع التلاميذ كان يمارس وظيفة الجاسوس للذي يدبر عملية التسليم. أمر مؤلم وفظيع. فلولا طبيعة قلب الرب وعطفه على التلاميذ بلا استثناء لاأفرز هذا الخائن منذ اللحظة الاولى، فالتلاميذ كانوا متيقظين له واكتشفوا ممارسته لرقة الصندوق أولا بأول، فكانوا يعضون على نواجذهم، ولكن لم يجرؤ أحد أن يفاتح المسيح بحقيقة هذا التلميذ الخائن، ولا المسيح نفسه شاء أن يفضح سره وسريرته، بالرغم من أنه كان يعلم منذ البدء من سيسلمه!! 
‏فبعد ما أعلن القديس بطرس بحماس وشجاعة عن إيمان الجماعة وثقة الاثني عشر، لم ينساق الرب وراء هذه الشهادة، لأنها لم تكن تخص إلا أحد عشر فقط! فأراد أن يصحح الشهادة، لا من حيث مضمونها، ولكن من حيث من يحملها ويمثلها منهم! 
‏وحينما قال الرب ردا على اعتراف القديس بطرس: «أليس إني أنا اخترتكم الاثني عشر»، لم يقصد العدد في مفرداته ولكن كان يصور إسرائيل الجديد في بطن الكنيسة, فالتصوير كامل من حيث مضمون العهد، والعهد لا يقوم على الأفراد، لذلك لما سقط الخائن ومات بيد نفسه لم يفرق شيئا, إذ انتخب التلاميذ من يلحم العدد على أصله، فـ «الاثني عشر» عدد لا يحوي عدداً، بل يحوي كنيسة ذات رأس واحد لجسد واحد, ولكن الألم الذي كان يعتصر قلب المسيح، وهو يشير إل خائن من وسط تلاميذه الأخصاء، كان واضحا في كلماته: «أليس إني اخترتكم»، فهو يشير بحزن شديد إلى براءة قلبه وضميره، وإلى حبه الشامل الكامل الذي لا يتوقف في عمله وقصده ذلك كله أمام خائن وهو يستمع. لقد اختار يهوذا ليُظهر فيه منتهى حبه المجاني الذي يقوم على عدم انحيازه للصالح دون الطالح: «أو ما يحل لي أن أفعل ما أريد بما لي أم عيئك شريرة لأني أنا صالح» (مت15:20) 
‏المسيح حينما أطاع الله الآب حتى إلى الموت، موت الصليب, كان يُظهر في طاعته صفة البنوة الفريدة, ولكن حينما احتمل المسيح خيانة يهوذا كل يوم حتى الذبح, كان يُظهر في احتماله صبر الله على الخطاة. 
أعمال كثيرة عملها المسيح في الظاهر والخفاء استعلن فيها صفات الألوهية والنبل البشري معا، التي كانت تلتحم في انسجام بديع، ولكن احتماله ليهوذا سنين طويلة حتى إلى يوم العشاء، وهو يعلم أنه سيسلمه كان من روائع صفات الكلمة المتجسد!! 
‏ولكن طول أناة المسيح عل التلميذ الخائن كانت تذخر له غضبأ يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة ‏عادلة، دون أن يغضب المسيح أو يندم أو يدين. 
+ «‏والذي سلمني إليك له خطية أعظم.» (يو11:19) 
+ «أما أنا فلست أدين أحداً» (يو15:8) 
+ «وإن سمع أحد كلامي ولم يؤمن فأنا لا أدينه, لأني لم آت لأدين العالم بل لأخلص العالم. من رذلني ولم يقبل كلامي فله من يدينه, الكلام الذي تكلمت به هو يدينه في اليوم الأخير» (يو47:12-48) 
«وواحد منكم شيطان» = واحد من الأخصاء التابعين. 
‏لو كان يهوذا قد ارتد إلى الوراء مع المرتدين ومعه الصندوق، لكان هذا له أكثر شرفا وأقل نقمة!!
ولكنه استمرأ بساطة روح التلاميذ وطيبة قلب المعلم!! وصار في موكب القديسين حاملاً عاره داخل صندوق!! «وكان الصندوق معه وكان يحمل ما يُلقى فيه» (يو6:12‏) 
‏كان عمل الشيطان منذ بدء خدمة المسيح أن يرد المسيح إلى الوراء: «أعطيك هذه جيعها إن خررت وسجدت لى» (مت9:4)، «فقال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان» (مت10:4)، فذهب الشيطان مدحوراً. 
‏ولكن يهوذا بإغراء الفضة خر وستد، فدخله الشيطان وصال به وجال, وتبع المعلم مع التابعين، وحبك الخطة مع رؤساء الكهنة وقضاة روما ... «فبعد اللقمة دخله الشيطان. فقال له يسوع: ما أنت تعمله فاعمله بأكثر سرعة.» (يو27:13) 
‏كان يسوع يرى يهوذا في اتفاق وترد مع الشيطان، ملتصقا به على الدوام, فلم يشأ أن يفرق بين عمل هذا وعمل ذاك، لأنهما صارا واحدأ، فكان من حق المسيح أن يسمي يهوذا بالشيطان. 
‏وحتى القديس بطرس نفسه لما أراد أن يُثني المسيح عن مشيئة الآب في قبول الصليب، الذي من أجله كان قد جاء، نظر الرب فرأى القديس بطرس ملتحفاً بالشيطان وقد تبخرت منه ادعاءات الإيمان، فلم يتردد الرب أن يخاطب الشيطان فيه: «فالتفت وقال لبطرس: اذهب عني يا شيطان أنت معثرة لي لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس» (مت22:16-23‏). ولكن القديس بطرس, بالكاد, فلت من قبضة الشيطان بسبب «بقية» إيمان: «ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفنى إيمانك» (لو32:22). ولكن يهوذا لم يكن له إيمان البقية. 
‏ولكن تبقى إشارة المسيح الحزينة «واحد مكم»، ذات مفزى، لم يعين الرب من هو هذا الواحد الذي سيخون، فكان على كل واحد يتبع الرب في كل زمان ومكان أن يفحص نفسه! وخاصة حاملي الصناديق!! 
‏وهكذا ينتهي أصحاح خبز الحياة الذي سيُبذل عن حياة العالم، بالإشارة إلى الموت المزمع أن يكون، والإشارة أيضا إلى أن هذا الموت هو بسبب عدم الإيمان الذي حتماً ينتهي إلى خيانة!! 

تم الأصحاح السادس
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 يوليو 2017)

*الأصحاح السابع​
وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَرَدَّدُ بَعْدَ هَذَا فِي الْجَلِيلِ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَتَرَدَّدَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ. وَكَانَ عِيدُ الْيَهُودِ عِيدُ الْمَظَالِّ قَرِيباً. فَقَالَ لَهُ إِخْوَتُهُ: «انْتَقِلْ مِنْ هُنَا وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ لِكَيْ يَرَى تلاَمِيذُكَ أَيْضاً أَعْمَالَكَ الَّتِي تَعْمَلُ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْمَلُ شَيْئاً فِي الْخَفَاءِ وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَكُونَ علاَنِيَةً. إِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْمَلُ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءَ فَأَظْهِرْ نَفْسَكَ لِلْعَالَمِ». لأَنَّ إِخْوَتَهُ أَيْضاً لَمْ يَكُونُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ وَقْتِي لَمْ يَحْضُرْ بَعْدُ وَأَمَّا وَقْتُكُمْ فَفِي كُلِّ حِينٍ حَاضِرٌ. لاَ يَقْدِرُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يُبْغِضَكُمْ وَلَكِنَّهُ يُبْغِضُنِي أَنَا لأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُ شِرِّيرَةٌ. اِصْعَدُوا أَنْتُمْ إِلَى هَذَا الْعِيدِ. أَنَا لَسْتُ أَصْعَدُ بَعْدُ إِلَى هَذَا الْعِيدِ لأَنَّ وَقْتِي لَمْ يُكْمَلْ بَعْدُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ هَذَا وَمَكَثَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ. وَلَمَّا كَانَ إِخْوَتُهُ قَدْ صَعِدُوا حِينَئِذٍ صَعِدَ هُوَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْعِيدِ لاَ ظَاهِراً بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَهُ فِي الْعِيدِ وَيَقُولُونَ: «أَيْنَ ذَاكَ؟». وَكَانَ فِي الْجُمُوعِ مُنَاجَاةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ مِنْ نَحْوِهِ. بَعْضُهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: «إِنَّهُ صَالِحٌ». وَآخَرُونَ يَقُولُونَ: «لاَ بَلْ يُضِلُّ الشَّعْبَ». وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْهُ جِهَاراً لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ. وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْعِيدُ قَدِ انْتَصَفَ صَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ وَكَانَ يُعَلِّمُ. فَتَعَجَّبَ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ هَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْكُتُبَ وَهُوَ لَمْ يَتَعَلَّمْ؟». أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «تَعْلِيمِي لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. إِنْ شَاءَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتَهُ يَعْرِفُ التَّعْلِيمَ هَلْ هُوَ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَمْ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا مِنْ نَفْسِي. مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ نَفْسِهِ وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ فَهُوَ صَادِقٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمٌ. أَلَيْسَ مُوسَى قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمُ النَّامُوسَ؟ وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَعْمَلُ النَّامُوسَ! لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي؟». أَجَابَ الْجَمْعُ: «بِكَ شَيْطَانٌ. مَنْ يَطْلُبُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَكَ؟». فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمْ: «عَمَلاً وَاحِداً عَمِلْتُ فَتَتَعَجَّبُونَ جَمِيعاً. لِهَذَا أَعْطَاكُمْ مُوسَى الْخِتَانَ لَيْسَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ مُوسَى بَلْ مِنَ الأبدءِ. فَفِي السَّبْتِ تَخْتِنُونَ الإِنْسَانَ. فَإِنْ كَانَ الإِنْسَانُ يَقْبَلُ الْخِتَانَ فِي السَّبْتِ لِئَلَّا يُنْقَضَ نَامُوسُ مُوسَى أَفَتَسْخَطُونَ عَلَيَّ لأَنِّي شَفَيْتُ إِنْسَاناً كُلَّهُ فِي السَّبْتِ؟ لاَ تَحْكُمُوا حَسَبَ الظَّاهِرِ بَلِ احْكُمُوا حُكْماً عَادِلاً». فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ أُورُشَلِيمَ: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ؟. وَهَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ جِهَاراً وَلاَ يَقُولُونَ لَهُ شَيْئاً! أَلَعَلَّ الرُّؤَسَاءَ عَرَفُوا يَقِيناً أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ حَقّاً؟. وَلَكِنَّ هَذَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ فَمَتَى جَاءَ لاَ يَعْرِفُ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ». فَنَادَى يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «تَعْرِفُونَنِي وَتَعْرِفُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنَا وَمِنْ نَفْسِي لَمْ آتِ بَلِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَقٌّ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي». فَطَلَبُوا أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ وَلَمْ يُلْقِ أَحَدٌ يَداً عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ. فَآمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ وَقَالُوا: «أَلَعَلَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَتَى جَاءَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا هَذَا؟». سَمِعَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْجَمْعَ يَتَنَاجَوْنَ بِهَذَا مِنْ نَحْوِهِ فَأَرْسَلَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ خُدَّاماً لِيُمْسِكُوهُ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً يَسِيراً بَعْدُ ثُمَّ أَمْضِي إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا». فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ: «إِلَى أَيْنَ هَذَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ حَتَّى لاَ نَجِدَهُ نَحْنُ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى شَتَاتِ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ وَيُعَلِّمَ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ؟. مَا هَذَا الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَ: سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؟». وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ الْعَظِيمِ مِنَ الْعِيدِ وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَنَادَى: «إِنْ عَطِشَ أَحَدٌ فَلْيُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ وَيَشْرَبْ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كَمَا قَالَ الْكِتَابُ تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ». قَالَ هَذَا عَنِ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ مُجِّدَ بَعْدُ. فَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا هَذَا الْكلاَمَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا بِالْحَقِيقَةِ هُوَ النَّبِيُّ». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ». وَآخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «أَلَعَلَّ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ يَأْتِي؟. أَلَمْ يَقُلِ الْكِتَابُ إِنَّهُ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ دَاوُدُ فِيهَا يَأْتِي الْمَسِيحُ؟». فَحَدَثَ انْشِقَاقٌ فِي الْجَمْعِ لِسَبَبِهِ. وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنْهُمْ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يُلْقِ أَحَدٌ عَلَيْهِ الأَيَادِيَ. فَجَاءَ الْخُدَّامُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ. فَقَالَ هَؤُلاَءِ لَهُمْ: «لِمَاذَا لَمْ تَأْتُوا بِهِ؟». أَجَابَ الْخُدَّامُ: «لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ قَطُّ إِنْسَانٌ هَكَذَا مِثْلَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ». فَأَجَابَهُمُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً قَدْ ضَلَلْتُمْ؟. أَلَعَلَّ أَحَداً مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَوْ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ آمَنَ بِهِ؟. وَلَكِنَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ النَّامُوسَ هُوَ مَلْعُونٌ». قَالَ لَهُمْ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ لَيْلاً وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ: «أَلَعَلَّ نَامُوسَنَا يَدِينُ إِنْسَاناً لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُ أَوَّلاً وَيَعْرِفْ مَاذَا فَعَلَ؟». أَجَابُوا: «أَلَعَلَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ؟ فَتِّشْ وَانْظُرْ! إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُمْ نَبِيٌّ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ». فَمَضَى كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 يوليو 2017)

*مكان البشارة في أورشليم في عيد المظال
1:7-59:8
استعلان طبيعة المسيح الروحية​
1- ظروف زيارة المسيح لأورشليم في عيد المظال (1:13-7) 
2- محادثات في منتصف العيد (14:7-36‏)
3- محادثات اليوم الأخير من العيد (37:7-52‏). 

1- ظروف زيارة المسيح لأورشليم في عيد المظال (1:13-7)

1- وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَرَدَّدُ بَعْدَ هَذَا فِي الْجَلِيلِ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَتَرَدَّدَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ.​
‏لقد لخص القديس يوحنا في مقدمة إنجيله نصيب الخدمة التي قام بها الرب نحو شعبه: «جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله» (يو11:1)، ونراها في اليهودية: «لأن اليهود كانوا يطلبون أن يقتلوه». ‏وفي الجليل: سنقرأ حالاً «ولما كان إخوته قد صعدوا حينئذ صعد هو أيضا إلى العيد، لا ظاهرا، بل كأنه في الخفاء.» (يو10:7). وهكذا ترك الرب الجليل لأخر مرة وفي الخفاء. فبعد أن أشبع الخمسة الآلاف وأجرى الأيات الكثيرة هناك، رفضوه وصادروا أقواله، وتركه كثيرون من تلاميذه ولم يعودوا يسيرون معه. 
‏أما في أورشليم: فسنرى كيف أن أعنف رفض له كان ينتظره هناك، مع التهديد بالقتل بصورة متلاحقة وشديدة حتى انتهى بالصليب. 
ونقرأ على التوالى في هذا الأصحاح السابع وما يليه (الثامن) هكذا: 
13:7 «وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْهُ جِهَاراً لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ».
19:7 «أَلَيْسَ مُوسَى قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمُ النَّامُوسَ؟ وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَعْمَلُ النَّامُوسَ! لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي؟».»
25:7 «فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ أُورُشَلِيمَ: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ؟»
30:7 «فَطَلَبُوا أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ ......»
32:7 «...... فَأَرْسَلَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ خُدَّاماً لِيُمْسِكُوهُ.»
44:7 «وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنْهُمْ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ ........»
37:8 «أَنَا عَالِمٌ أَنَّكُمْ ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. لَكِنَّكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي ........»
40:8 «وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ.....»
59:8 «فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. ..........» 
‏وصدق فيه قول إشعياء النبي: «هكذا قال الرب فادي إسرائيل قدوسه للمهان النفس, لمكروه الامة, لعبد المتسلطين... في وقت القبول استجبتك. وفي يوم الخلاص أعنتك... وأجعلك عهداً للشعب...» (إش7:49-8) 
‏ويهمنا أن نوضح من قول القديس يوحنا في هذه الآية أن المسيح كان يتردد في اليهودية قبل مجيئه إلى الجليل، وهذا يمثل الجزء الأول من خدمته التي أغفلها الإنجيليون الثلاثة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 يوليو 2017)

*2- وَكَانَ عِيدُ الْيَهُودِ عِيدُ الْمَظَالِّ قَرِيباً.​
في اليوم الخامس عشر من هذا الشهر السابع عيد المظال سبعة أيام للرب. في اليوم الأول محفل مقدس... سبعة أيام تقربوت وقوداً للرب. في اليوم الثامن يكون لكم محفل مقدس تقريون وقوداً للرب إنه اعتكاف (راحة) (لا34:23-36) 
‏يقول المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس [عيد المظال هو أكبر وأقدس أعياد اليهود وأكثرهم مسرة للشعب. وكان يقع في شهر تشري اليهودي, سابع شهور التقويم العبري، وكان العيد يستغرق سبعة أيام مع يوم أخير للراحة ويسمى اليوم العظيم من العيد، وهذا الشهر يوافق شهر سبتمبر_أكتوبر بالتقويم الغربي، وهو آخر الأعياد للسنة المقدسة. ويخرج اليهود في هذا العيد إلى العراء ويعيشون في مظال يصنعونها من أغصان الأشجار تذكارا لمعيشة اليهود 40 سنة في البرية بعد خروجهم من مصر.]
وهذا العيد بالذات كان يُنظر إليه أنه مرتبط برجاء آخر الآيام وأعاد وخيرات منتظرة. ولكن في أيام المسيح كانت قد أضيفت طقوس أخرى تذكارية تعليمية. ففي كل يوم كان رئيس الكهنة يخرج بملابسه الرسمية مع جوقة اللاويين، ومعهم قدر من الذهب يملأونها ماء من بركة سلوام، ويدخل بها رئيس الكهنة ويصبها على المذبح، وتصرف في في وادي قدرون، في مجرى من الفضة، وذلك تذكارا للصخرة التي أخرجت الماء وسقت شعب إسرائيل في البرية. ويرد اللاويون عليه بالآلات الموسيقية نشيد هالليل الكبير وتسابيح صهيون، ويرددون مقطعا من إشعياء النبي (2:12و3و6): «هوذا الله خلاصى فأطمئن ولا أرتعب، لأن ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي وقد صار لى خلاصاً. فتستقون مياها بفرح من ينابيع الخلاص... صوتي واهتفي يا ساكنة صهيون لأن قدوس إسرائيل عظيم في وسطك». (وهو نفس النشيد الذي تستخدمه الكنيسة القبطية في أيام أسبوع الآلام باعتبار أن المسيح أُخرج خارج أورشليم حاملاً صليبه، فالكنيسة تعيد لهذا الخروج: «لذلك يسوع أيضاً لكي يقدس الشعب بدم نفسه تألم خارج الباب. فلنخرج إذن إليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره» (عب12:13-13). وهو نفس الخروج الذي تكلم عنه موسى وإيليا حينما ظهرا مع الرب في التجلي: «وإذا رجلان يتكلمان معه وهما موسى وإيليا. اللذان ظهرا بمجد وتكلما عن خروجه الذي كان عتيدا أن يكمله في اورشليم... وفيما هما يفارقانه قال بطرس ليسوع: يا معلم جيد أن نكون ههنا. فلنصنع ثلاث مظال. لك واحدة ولموسى واحدة ولإيليا واحدة» (لو30:9-33). وهكذا واضح أن خروج المسيح خارج الباب الذي يعني آلامه ثم صلبه, مرتبط في ذهن العهد القديم بالمظال وهو عيد الخروج خارج أبواب البيوت في أورشليم والإقامة في المظال، الذي هو تذكار الخروج في البرية والحياة في العراء، تمهيدا لدخول أرض الميعاد.] 
‏وقد اتحذ الرب ذلك المشهد أساسا لتعليمه: «وفي اليوم الأخير العظيم من العيد وقف يسوع ونادى قائلا: إن عطش أحد فليقبل إلي ويشرب. من أمن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي» (ي37:8-38‏)، وهذا ردا على هتاف اللاويين بالنسبة لنشيد الصخرة التي أخرجت الماء. 
‏كذلك، كان من طقوس ذلك العيد أنه في أول يوم فيه كان يبدأ بإنارة المنارة الذهبية الكبرى ذات الثماني الشعب والأربع المنارات الأخرى التي كانت ترفع في رواق النساء. وكانت أنوارها تنعكس على كل البيوت في أورشليم ويتلألأ ضوؤها في سماء اورشليم كلها حتى جبل الزيتون. وكانت تضاء شعبة في كل يوم، حتى اليوم الأخير الثامن حيث تضاء الشعبة الأخيرة وذلك تذكارأ لعمود النور الذي كان يقود شعب إسرائيل بالليل في البرية. وقد استخدم الرب هذا المنظر أيضا لتقديم تعليمه بالمقابل: «ثم كلمهم يسوع أيضا قائلا أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظمة بل يكون له نور الحياة» (يو12:8) 
‏وكان منظر المسيح وهو يعلم بصفته «الصخرة الحقيقية» و«النور الحقيقي» في وسط الشعب وهو مبعثر في عراء أورشليم في مظاله, وكأنه في التيه متبد، يصوره إنجيل القديس يوحنا وكأن: «الكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا» يلاقي الشعب التائه المهموم الذي لم يصل بعد إلى راحته ولا ظفر بوعد ميراثه... وقد جاءهم الرب بملء تحقيق وعد الدهور، ومعه راحة الله إلى الآبد ، ومفتاح بيت داود ذي المنازل الكثيرة (يو2:14) يفتح ولا أحد يغلق: «وكرسيه كالشمس أمامي. مثل القمر يثبت إلى الدهر. والشاهد في السماء أمين. سلاه.» (مز36:89-37) 
‏وأمام الذبائح الكثيرة التي يمتاز بها هذا العيد دون جميح الأعياد، وقف المسيح يقول لليهود: «أليس موسى قد أعطاكم الناموس وليس أحد منكم يعمل الناموس. لماذا تطلبون أن تقتلونى؟» (يو19:7)؛ وكأنه يسلم بالأمر الواقع باعتباره الذبيحة العتيدة ولكن يطلب التفسير من جهة سلوكهم. 
‏وقد التقط الكتبة والفريسيون امرأة في العيد أمسكوها وهي تخطىء . وبإباء وشمم قالوا للمسيح إن موسى في الناموس أمر أن مثل هذه ترجم. ونسي هؤلاء الأئمة والعظماء أن أباءهم الذين يفتخرون بشرف النسب إليهم، فعلوا فعلتها وهم في البرية متبددين على شكل حالهم في هذا العيد بالذات. ولعل القديس يوحنا ذكر هذه القصة في هذا العيد لهذه المناسبة: «جلس الشعب للأكل والشرب ثم قاموا للعب... كما زنى أناس منهم فسقط في يوم واحد ثلاثة وعشرون ألفا» (اكو7:10-8). وأخيرا وبعد تحقيق للضمير أجراه المسيح بهدوء ثبت أن كل المشتكين عليها كانوا خطاة. أما المسيح فرأى فيها صورة لحال شعبه، فتحنن وعفا عنها وعنه، ودفع ثمن خطيئتها دمه!!! هذا كله كان في عيد المظال. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يوليو 2017)

*3:7-5 «فَقَالَ لَهُ إِخْوَتُهُ: «انْتَقِلْ مِنْ هُنَا وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ لِكَيْ يَرَى تلاَمِيذُكَ أَيْضاً أَعْمَالَكَ الَّتِي تَعْمَلُ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْمَلُ شَيْئاً فِي الْخَفَاءِ وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَكُونَ علاَنِيَةً. إِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْمَلُ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءَ فَأَظْهِرْ نَفْسَكَ لِلْعَالَمِ». لأَنَّ إِخْوَتَهُ أَيْضاً لَمْ يَكُونُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ.»​
«فقال له إخوته»:  هؤلاء الإخوة هم بحسب تسجيل القديس متى (55:13‏): يعقوب ويوسي وسمعان ويهوذا. وهم بحسب تحقيقات العالم ليت فوت بالمقارنة مع إنجيل مرقس (21:3و31) أن هؤلاء الإخوة هم أولاد يوسف خطيب مريم من زواج سابق، وباعتبارهم أكبر سنا قاموا هذه النصيحة كأنهم يرشدون الرب. ويلاحظ أن إنجيل يوحنا يفصلهم عن التلاميذ وعن الرسل. مع ملاحظة أن عدم انسجامهم شعوريا مع المسيح والإفصاح عن عدم إيمانهم به يضعهم في وضع حرج واستفهام على ضوء الاعتراف الجريء الواضح الذي قدمه بطرس الرسول منذ قليل (يو68:6-69). وهم بنصيحتهم هذه, أي الذهاب لليهودية (أورشليم) يقدمون في الواقع انتقادا ضمنيا للمسيح أنه تخلف عن عيد الفصح السالف، وعن غيابه عن أورشليم الذي طال لمدة ستة شهور. والأن هي فرصة في هذا العيد لكي يرى الجموع المزدحة كلها في أورشليم في هذه المناسبة أعماله ومعجزاته، حيث يجتمع كل تلاميذه الكثيرين الذين تبعوه في اليهودية: «فلما علم الرب أن الفريسيين سمعوا أن يسوع يصير ويعمد تلاميذ أكثر من يوحنا...» (يو1:4)، بل وكان أيضا له من بين أعضاء السنهدريم من يتوددون إليه سرا مثل نيقوديموس (يو1:3)، وهؤلاء في نظر إخوته يمكن أن يكونوا عزوة له إذا رأوا أعماله الجديدة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يوليو 2017)

*4:7-7 «لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْمَلُ شَيْئاً فِي الْخَفَاءِ وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَكُونَ علاَنِيَةً. إِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْمَلُ هَذِهِ الأَشْيَاءَ فَأَظْهِرْ نَفْسَكَ لِلْعَالَمِ». لأَنَّ إِخْوَتَهُ أَيْضاً لَمْ يَكُونُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ وَقْتِي لَمْ يَحْضُرْ بَعْدُ وَأَمَّا وَقْتُكُمْ فَفِي كُلِّ حِينٍ حَاضِرٌ. لاَ يَقْدِرُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يُبْغِضَكُمْ وَلَكِنَّهُ يُبْغِضُنِي أَنَا لأَنِّي أَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُ شِرِّيرَةٌ.».​
‏يبدو هنا الكلام الذي قاله إخوة الرب وكأنه غير واضح ، لكن رد المسيح عليه يظهر كل خفاياه. فالذي يوضح المعنى ثلاث جمل: 
‏الاولى: قالها القديس يوحنا وهي: «لأن إخوته أيضا لم يكونوا يؤمنون به». 
والثانية: قالها الرب: « وقتي لم يحضر بعد» . 
‏والثالثة: «لا يقدر العالم أن يبغضكم». 
‏بهذا نفهم أن إخوة الرب أرادوا أن يدفعوه للظهور في أورشليم في العيد. ولكنهم يضعون نصيحتهم في قالب من النقد الشديد غير اللائق؛ إذ لاحظوا أنه بقي في الجليل وحولها مختفياً لمدة ستة أشهر، لم يذهب لأورشليم ولم يحضر أعيادها طول هذه المدة، فاعتبروا ذلك أنه جبن أو خوف من الظهور العلني بسبب أن اليهود هددوه بالقتل في أورشليم أخر مرة. ووجه النقد والتعيير عندهم هو أنه يدعي أن أعماله يعملها على المستوى العلني العام، فكيف يختفي ويعمل أعماله في القرى فقط، «إن كنت تعمل ... فأظهر نفسك للعالم». وهكذا تظهر هذه النصيحة التي فيها حث ودفع للظهور أن فيها تعييراً وشماتة، ولا تأتي من مصدر صادق, بل لأنهم لم يكونوا يؤمنون به. أي لم يدركوا هذه السنين كلها رسالته الإلهية أو يشعروا بشخصه الفائق. وهذا يكشف عمى قلوبهم بل ويكشفون ضمناً استحالة أن يكونوا إخوته من الأم, لأن موقفهم يكشف انعدام الروح الأخوية والأسرية تماماً. ورد المسيح عليهم بالرفض يوضح موقفه ويفضح موقفهم . 
‏أما دفاعه عن أسلوب اختفائه هذه المدة في الجليل فهو لأنه يتحاشى استباق الحوادث والزمن، لأنه يعلم أن ساعة الصليب, وهي نفسها ساعة الظهور العلني للعالم, يتلقى ميعادها من الآب رأساً: «لم تأت بعد». فأي إثارة زائدة للرؤساء في أورشليم, إذا ظهر علناً بتحد, قد تخلق مشاكل تعطل خطة التسليم الهادىء التي دبرها الآب السماوي والتي يعلمها مسبقاً ويريدها في حينها. «قتي لم يحضر بعدء». ولكن شهادتي ضد العالم وأعماله الشريرة باقية كما هي، وبالتالي لا يزال أمامه عمل وشهادة وتعليم. أما وقتهم فحاضر كل حين, يستطيعون أن يذهبوا إلى أورشليم حينما يشاءون كزائرين، أما المسيح فلا يذهب هذه المرة إلا ليُصلب !! 
‏أما موقف إخوته المفضوح فيرد عليه بطريق غير مباش: «لا يقدر العالم أن يبغضكم»  ... لأنه سبق وأن شهد على العالم «أن أعماله شريرة». وهذا يفيد أن العالم لا يبغضهم لأن أعمالهم متوافقة مع العالم. ولهذا فقط لم يكونوا يؤمنون به, لأنهم كانوا يطلبون ما للعالم, ولا هو كان يؤمن بهم، وهذا واضح غاية الوضوح على الصليب, إذ سلم أمه القديسة العذراء مريم ليوحنا تلميذه, ولم يسلمها لهؤلاء الإخوة المزعومين الحقودين. ولا يفوت علينا أن يوحنا هنا بالذات كان يعلم بسلوكهم ونياتهم. وفي الوقت الذي يفضح فيه المسيح نيتهم وأعمالهم، يعلن أنه لم ولن يهادن العالم ولا الشر الذي في أعمالهم: «ولكنه يبغضني أنا لأني أشهد عليه أن أعماله شريرة». وهنا يتضح أن أهل العالم لا يحتملون التبكيت، ويواجهون كشف الخطايا بالهجوم والبغضة وان لزم فبالقتل. 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء أن انتقاد أعمال الرب سهل، ويسقط فيه كل من لم يحتفظ في قلبه بصورة صادقة للايمان بالرب، بالضبط كما يسهل انتقاد الله في أعماله في الخليقة، بسبب قصر النظر وعدم شمول الإدراك البشري لقدرة وقوة الله غير المحدودة واللانهائية. 
‏وقد سقط يهوذا ليس الإسخريوطي أحد التلاميذ الاثني عشر في نفس النقطة التي هوى فيها إخوة الرب , حتى في الليلة الأخيرة قبل التسليم, وذلك بانتقاد أقوال الرب وأعماله، ولكن ليس بسبب عدم الإيمان وانما بسبب ما أضمره يهوذا من انتظار محبة العالم، وهذا بسبب عدم الثبوت في كلام الرب ومحبته: «قال له يهوذا ليس الإسخريوطي يا سيد ماذا حدث حتى إنك مزمع أن تظهر ذاتك لنا وليس للعالم» (يو22:14). والعجيب أن الرب لم يرد مباشرة على يهوذا موضحأ هذا الأمر, لأن الرب علم أن علة سؤاله لا ترجع إلى طلب المعرفة بل محبة العالم, وهذا بالتالى يرجع لعدم ثبوته في الرب، لا في كلامه ولا في محبته: «أجابه الرب إن أحبني أحد يحفظ كلامي, ويحبه أبي، وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلا.» (يو23:14‏) 
‏وهكذا يشترك الجليليون مع التلاميذ الذين رجعوا إلى الوراء، مع إخوة الرب، وحتى مع يهوذا ليس الإسخريوطي في خداع البصر الذي وقعوا فيه جميعا، بسبب انتظارهم اليهودي التقليدي الكاذب لمجد دنيوي في شخص ملوكية المسيا, فلما أدركوا أن نهاية رسالة المسيح هي موت وذبح وجسد ودم، انقلبوا ناقدين وناقمين وعلى الأقل جداً غير فاهمين... 
ولكن هذا الموقف من إخوة الرب لم يمنع أن يصبح يعقوب أخو الرب واحدا من الرسل فيما بعد، ولا أن يكون يهوذا ليس الإسخريوطي أحد التلاميذ الإثني عشر المؤتمنين. وهذان الاثنان بالذات يبدو أن خبرتهما المؤلمة أنشأت إيماناً ساخناً حاراً بعد استعلان مجد الرب بالقيامة، فكتب كل منهما رسالته. ولكن يبدو من الرسالتين مدى تأثر الشخصية بالتقليد والقوالب اليهودية القديمة إلى حد ما، مما يكشف عن سر عثرتهم الاولى. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يوليو 2017)

*8:7-10 «اِصْعَدُوا أَنْتُمْ إِلَى هَذَا الْعِيدِ. أَنَا لَسْتُ أَصْعَدُ بَعْدُ إِلَى هَذَا الْعِيدِ لأَنَّ وَقْتِي لَمْ يُكْمَلْ بَعْدُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ هَذَا وَمَكَثَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ. وَلَمَّا كَانَ إِخْوَتُهُ قَدْ صَعِدُوا حِينَئِذٍ صَعِدَ هُوَ أَيْضاً (إِلَى الْعِيدِ)  لاَ ظَاهِراً بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ فِي الْخَفَاءِ.​
‏بالرغم من تضارب أفكار علماء الكتاب المقدس في هذه الآيات إلا أن المعنى واضح أمامنا كل الوضوح. فإخوة الرب لم يكن قصدهم من ذهاب المسيح للعيد إلا للظهور العلني أمام العالم وعمل الآيات جهارا ليجمع حوله التلاميذ وذلك لعلة في النفس. ورد المسيح واضح: «اصعدوا أنتم إلى هذا العيد» بالقصد الذي ترونه من مشاركة المعيدين في الاحتفالات وأفراح هذا العيد، حيث كانوا يذهبون في جماعات كبيرة، وهذا يشير إلى أن رفض المسيح يكاد يكون لهم هم ولصحبتهم ولأفكارهم وليس للذهاب إلى العيد. 
‏أولاً: ورود كلمة «بعد»: «أنا لا أصعد بعد إلى هذا العيد»، معناها واضح وهو: «أنا لا أصعد الآن». وهذا توضحه بقية الرواية هكذا: «فلما صعدوا صعد هو أيضاً». إذن، فعدم صعوده لم يقصد منه النفي الكامل للصعرد بل النفي للظرف الزماني الآن وبصحبتهم، لأنه صعد بعد ذلك بمفرده. وبالرغم من ورود الكلمتين مترادفتين «صعدوا ... وصعد أيضاً» إلا أن الزمن بينهما كبير وسيظهر ذلك من الشرح. 
‏ثانيا: أما المسيح فهو لا يصعد أصلا إلى العيد ليعيد أو يشارك في التعييد، إلا أنه صعد إلى اورشليم في هذا العيد ليكمل عملا آخر غير العيد. 
ثالثاً: إن صعودهم كان في جماعة، أي صعود علني ترافقه التسابيح والزمر والطبل وأغصان النخيل, وهذا غير الصعود الذي كان يضمره الرب أن لا يكون علنياً بل في الخفاء, ودون أن يأخذ تلاميذه معه، لأنه كان لا يريد إثارة الأوساط الرئاسية في أورشليم, كما أنه لم يكن مثل بقية المعيدين، بل صعد إلى أورشليم ليكمل رسالته ويسلم حياته. فهو لم يصعد للعيد ليقدم ذبائح بل صعد ليقدم ذبيحة نفسه. هذا هو المعنى بل المعاني المستترة وراء الكلمات التي تبدو متضاربة شكلاً فقط: «اصعدوا (إلى العيد) أنتم، أنا لا أصعد بعد إلى هذا العيد ولما صعدوا صعد هو أيضاً». 
‏رابعاً: نفهم من الأناجيل الأخرى أن الرب لم يصعد مباشرة إلى أورشليم كما جاء في إنجيل القديس متى (1:19): «ولما أكمل يسوع هذا الكلام انتقل من الجليل وجاء إلى تخوم اليهودية من عبر الارن»، أي عبر في إقليم بيريه. وكذلك كما جاء في إنجيل القديس مرقس (1:10): «وقام من هناك وجاء إلى تخوم اليهودية من عبر الاردن فاجتمع إليه جوع أيضاً, وكعادته كان أيضاً يعلمهم». وهذا يؤكد كلام الرب أنه فعلا لم يكن مقصده أورشليم مباشرة لحضور العيد, إذ أمضى مدة طويلة في عبوره الاردن في إقليم بيريه، ثم منها عبر ثانية إلى تخوم اليهودية ثم إلى أورشليم. وهذا يتوافق جداً مع إنجيل القديس يوحنا في موضع متقدم: «فطلبوا أيضاً أن يمسكوه فخرج من أيديهم ومضى أيضأ إلى عبر الاردن إلى المكان الذي كان يوحنا يعمد فيه أولاً ومكث هناك (يو39:10-40). وفي نهاية رحلته حط الرحال في قرية بيت عنيا بجوار أورشليم لزيارة خاطفة لمرثا ومريم وأخيهم لعازر (قبل معجزة إقامته من الموت): «وفيما هم سائرون دخل قرية، فقبلته امرأة اسمها مرثا في بيتها وكانت لهذه أخت تدعى مريم التي جلست عند قدمي يسوع وكانت تسمع كلامه» (لو38:10-39). ومن قرية بيت عنيا دخل إلى أورشليم في منتصف العيد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 يوليو 2017)

*11:7-14 «فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَهُ فِي الْعِيدِ وَيَقُولُونَ: «أَيْنَ ذَاكَ؟». وَكَانَ فِي الْجُمُوعِ مُنَاجَاةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ مِنْ نَحْوِهِ. بَعْضُهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: «إِنَّهُ صَالِحٌ». وَآخَرُونَ يَقُولُونَ: «لاَ بَلْ يُضِلُّ الشَّعْبَ». وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْهُ جِهَاراً لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ. وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْعِيدُ قَدِ انْتَصَفَ صَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ وَكَانَ يُعَلِّمُ»​
‏واضح من هذا الكلام أن المسيح كان غائباً في الأيام الاولى من العيد: «أين ذاك», وواضع جداً أنه لم يظهر إلا في منتصف العيد: «ولما كان العيد قد انتصف صعد يسوع». 
«فكان اليهود يطلبونه في العيد ويقولون أين ذاك»: كلمة «اليهود» هنا تشمل المعادين له والأصدقاء، والمعادون هم الرؤساء والفريسيون الذين قاوموه بشدة، كما جاء في الأصحاح الخامس، وكان رده عليهم موبخاً عنيفاً فبلغت الخصومة أقصاها: «كيف تقدرون أن تؤمنوا وأنتم تقبلون مجداً بعضكم من بعض والمجد الذي من الإله الواحد لستم تطلبونه. لا تظنوا أني أشكوكم إلى الآب. يوجد الذي يشكوكم وهو موسى الذي عليه رجاؤكم.» (يو44:5-45) 
‏وهؤلاء كانوا يبحثون عنه في كل الجماعات القادمة من الجليل, عل مستوى مباحث أمن الدولة, ولم يجدوه. وهكذا صح فكر المسيح وقوله لإخوته: «اصعدوا أنتم إلى هذا العيد أنا لست أصعد بعد إلى هذا العيد» (يو8:7)، لأنه تخلف عن الركب حتى لا يعطي أعداءه فرصة لتدبير المكائد. 
«أين ذاك»: ‏تأتي كلمة «ذاك» في قالب الإحتقاروالحقد والتنمر، كما جاءت كلمة «كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده لنأكل» (يو52:6)، بمعنى الازدراء والتجاهل. وهذا يكشف مقدار ما بلغه الصدام من التربص به وانتظاره مدة ستة أشهر منذ ترك أورشليم، لأن ضغينتهم لم تهدأ. 
«وكان في الجموع مناجاة كثيرة من نحوه. بعضهم يقولون إنه صالح. وأخرون يقولون لا بل يضل الشعب»: كلمة «مناجاة» ترجمة ركيكة للأصل اليوناني (      ) والتي تأتي بمعنى «لغط» وهي باللاتينية murmur (ويعرفها الأطباء كوصف لدقات القلب الغير منتظمة). واللغط هو بالنسبة للشعب أصوات غير منسجمة أو متضاربة بين من يقول أنه صالح, أي طيب ومستقيم ولا عيب فيه، وهي صفة من صفات الله: «ليس أحد صالحا إلا واحد وهو الله» (مت17:19)، أوردها إنجيل يوحنا عن عمد ليعلن بها الإتجاه الإيماني الصحيح؛ والآخر ينفي الصلاح عنه على أساس سياسي وناموسي: لأنه «يضل الشعب», سواء من جهة السبت أو من جهة إدعاء أنه المسيا. وهي نفس العلة التي قدمها رؤساء الكهنة ضده ليُصلب (لو2:23و14). ولكن بالرغم من ذلك لم يستطع الرؤساء هؤلاء أن يحركوا الشعب ضده، لأنه كان قد اكتسب ثقتهم: «وقالوا ليس في العيد لئلا يكون شغب في الشعب.» (مت5:26‏) 
«لسبب الخوف من اليهود»: اليهود هنا تتضح صفتهم، فهم ولاة الشعب سواء فريسيين أو كتبة أو كهنة. فبالرغم من أنهم لم يصدروا حكمهم عليه بعد، ولكن نياتهم كانت معروفة للشعب، لذلك كان الذين يساندونه بالرأي والفعل لا يجرؤون أن يظهروا ذلك جهارا. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 يوليو 2017)

*2- محادثات في منتصف عيد المظال: (14:7-36)​‏تنقسم هذه التعاليم إلى ثلاثة أقسام بحسب الأشخاص الذين يسألون والرد عليهم. 
أ _ تعاليم موجهة لليهود: (14:7-24). 
‏ب _ تعاليم موجهة إلى سكان أورشليم: (25:7-31). 
‏ج _ تعاليم موجهة إلى الخدام المرسلين من الفريسيين ورؤساء الكهنة: (32:7-36). 

14:7-18 «وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْعِيدُ قَدِ انْتَصَفَ صَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ وَكَانَ يُعَلِّمُ. فَتَعَجَّبَ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ هَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْكُتُبَ وَهُوَ لَمْ يَتَعَلَّمْ؟». أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «تَعْلِيمِي لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ للَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. إِنْ شَاءَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتَهُ يَعْرِفُ التَّعْلِيمَ هَلْ هُوَ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَمْ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا مِنْ نَفْسِي. مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ نَفْسِهِ وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ فَهُوَ صَادِقٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمٌ.».​
‏انتصاف العيد، أي في اليوم الرابع من بدايته، وواضح هنا بالتأكيد أن المسيح لم يحضر العيد من أوله بالفعل. كما أن ظهوره في منتصف العيد بعد أن أجهد الرؤساء أنفسهم في البحث عنه، يوضح ظهوره المفاجىء لهم. وهذا يقصده المسيح ويدركه القديس يوحنا جيدا ويحاول أن يبرزه بصورة نبوية، فهذا تحقيق فعلي لقول ملاخي النبي: «هأنذا أرسل ملاكي فيهيىء الطريق أمامي. ويأتي بغتة إلى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه... ومن يحتتمل يوم مجيئه ومن يثبت عند ظهوره لأنه مثل نار.» (مل1:3-2)
والعجيب حقا أن زكريا النبي يصف ذلك اليوم الذي فيه يتغير كل شيء بمجيء الرب أنه يكون عيد المظال بعينه!! «ويكون أن كل الباقي من جميع الأمم الذين جاءوا على أورشليم يصعدون من سنة إلى سنة ليسجدوا للملك رب الجنود وليعيدوا عيد المظال» (زك16:14). وحينما قدم إخوة الرب النصيحة, دون أن يقصدوا الحق, كانت نبوة دهرية دون أن يدركوها أو يحترموها: «أظهر ذاتك للعالم» ، وتأتي مُحكمة على نبوة زكريا السابقة أن ذلك يكون في عيد المظال. وهي رنين مبدع مسموع للنبوة التي قدمها سمعان الشيخ: «الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام لأن عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك الذي أعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب (يهود الشتات من كافة أقطار وشعوب الأرض) نور إعلان للأمم ومجدا لشعبك إسرائيل» (لو29:2-30) 
‏ولاحظ أن الرب في هذا العيد وقف وقال: «أنا هو نور العالم» كما سيأتي (12:8). كما سيتكلم في هذا الأصحاح أيضا عن الحياة والنور، فيأتي الكلام موقعا توقيعا صادقا على ما جاء في مقدمة الإنجيل: «فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس.» (يو4:1‏) 
أ- تعاليم موجهة لليهود : (14:7-24). 
‏وتنحصر في:  مصدر رسالته (16-18)؛ ‏في دحض الشرح الخاطئ للناموس (17-19)؛ وضد روح وتاريخ الناموس (20-24). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 يوليو 2017)

*15:7 فَتَعَجَّبَ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ هَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْكُتُبَ وَهُوَ لَمْ يَتَعَلَّمْ؟»​
واضح هنا أن الكتب تعني الأسفار المقدسة، وكلمة «يتعلم» تفيد التلمذة للربيين ودراسة اللغة، ولكن المقصود طريقة التعليم بسلطان والشرح والحوار وضرب الأمثال والإقناع! فهي التي أذهلت كل من سمعه حتى أعداءه. فنقرأ في كل من إنجيل مرقس وإنجيل متى وانجيل لوقا: «وللوقت دخل المجمع في السبت وصار يعلم. فبهتوا من تعليمه, لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة» (مر21:1-22 ومت8:7) 
‏«ولما كان السبت ابتدأ يعلم في المجمع. وكثيرون إذ سمعوا، بهتوا قائلين من أين لهذا هذه, وما هذه الحكمة التي أعطيت له...» (مر2:6 ومت54:13) 
«وكان الجميع يشهدون له ويتعجبون من كلمات النعمة الخارجة من فمه.» (لو22:4) 
ولكن أصعب من كل ما يمكن تصوره في التعليم اليهودي هو الدخول في دقائق الناموس وشرحه. وهذا هو ما أراد القدىس يوحنا تقديمه من جهة قدرة المسيح الفائقة على ذلك, ويقصد بذلك قصدا أن يكشف المصدر الإلهي في المسيح. 
‏ومعروف أن أي ناموسي لا تقبل شهادته أو شرحه للناموس إلا إذا أعلن عن الشخص الذي تلقى منه المعلومة المطروحة للكلام, والذي يتحتم أن يكون «ربي» أي معلم سنهدريمي رسمي ومعترف به. و يلاحظ القارىء أن الرب يسوع استخدم نفس الأسلوب الناموسى رداً على اندهاشى الذين سمعوا تعليمه، والذي لابد أنه كان تعليمأ عن الناموس: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 يوليو 2017)

*16:7 «أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «تَعْلِيمِي لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.»​
‏أي مستمد من الله رأساً. فالكلام والتعاليم التي أقولها منسوبة، ليس لمعلم ولا لربي أو ناموسي، بل منسوبة إلى صاحبها وهو الآب الذي أرسلنى وهذا رد قاطع ومفحم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يوليو 2017)

*17:7 «إِنْ شَاءَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتَهُ يَعْرِفُ التَّعْلِيمَ هَلْ هُوَ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَمْ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا مِنْ نَفْسِي»​
هنا يطرح المسيح أمام سامعيه الوسيلة للتحقق من المصدر الإلهي لتعليمه، ليتأكد أنه تعليم الله وليس تعليم «ربى» أو حتى تعليم المسيح. فهو يقول أن الطريقة الوحيدة هي طريقة عملية أخلاقية توافقية. فإذا استطاع إنسان أن يتوافق مع مشيئة الله، أي أن يكون فكره وسلوكه بحسب مشيئة الله, فإنه يدرك في الحال أن ما أقوله أنا هو كلام الله، وإن كان يوضح مشيئة الله, أم أتكلم أنا من نفسي. وبمعنى آخر أيضاً، فإن الإنسان الذي يؤمن حقاً أن المسيح قد أتى من الآب يكون هو الإنسان الذي شاء ويشاء أن يعمل ويعرف مشيئة الآب. وهذا هو الأسلوب المحبب للمسيح وهو الأسلوب العملي جداً والبسيط للغاية المطروح أمام كل إنسان دائمأ أبداً: ونبسطه أمام القارىء في أربع كلمات: 
‏آمن بالرب، تستعلن أسراره؛ تعال ليسوع، تكتشف الله؛ اخضح لمشيئته، تُدرك مشيئته. 
‏والعكس مستحيل المستحيل. فالفحص والدراسة والتحليل لا توصل إلى الحقيقة الإلهية الكائنة في أقوال المسيح وتعاليمه. فلو كان المسيح يتكلم من نفسه ويعلم من نفسه وبسلطانه الشخصي، لكان من الممكن إخضاع كل أقواله وتعاليمه للفحص العقلي والنقد لكشف محتواها حسب الثوابت الأدبية. ولكن الحقيقة المذهلة أن كل كلام المسيح، وكل تعاليمه، ليست له ولا منه ولكنها من الله الآب ولله الآب؛ وأصبح التسليم لها حتمية روحية كلية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يوليو 2017)

*18:7 مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ نَفْسِهِ وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ فَهُوَ صَادِقٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمٌ.​
‏المسيح يثبت هنا أنه مرتبط بالمصدر الذي يقول ويعلم لحسابه. فلو كان تعليمه هو حصيلة فكره ودراسته الخاصة، لكان يطلب ثمنه شهرة أو مجداً لنفسه. ولكنه لا يطلب الآن لنفسه شيئاً، لا شهرة ولا مجداً ولا أتعاباً خاصة، ولكنه يطلب فقط مجد الله أبيه الذي أرسله. إذن، فلأنه أخرج نفسه من التأثير الشخصي في عملية التعليم وأصبح التعليم كله خاصأ بالله، يكون التعليم إلهياً مائة بالمائة، وحقاً وصدقاً وليس فيه أي ابتزاز، ويكون المسيح صادقاً وعادلاً في كل ما يقول، وليس ظالماً كما يفترون. 
‏نفهم من هذا بالنسبة لأنفسنا، أن طلب المجد الشخصي والسعي إليه يثبتان تزييف التعليم وابتزاز مجد الآخر وهو الله. كذلك فإن صدق التعليم الإلهي وصدق المعلم الذي من الله يتوقفان على لمن يطلب المعلم المجد: لنفسه أم لله؟ والرب سبق ووبخ الفريسيين، وهم معلمو الشعب: «كيفت تقدرون أن تؤمنوا وأنتم تقبلون مجداً بعضكم من بعض؟» (يو44:5). الرب هنا أخرج الفريسيين ليس من دائرة التعليم الصحيح فحسب، بل ومن دائرة الإيمان بالله، لأن الإيمان بالله يتوقف بالدرجة الاول على تمجيد الله. 
‏والرب هنا في الآية: «من يتكلم من نفسه يطلب مجد نفسه» يطبق نفس المبدأ على نفسه على نمط ما وجهه إلى الفريسيين. ثم يعود يوجه التعليم الصحيح إلى غايته الصحيحة: «‏أما من يطلب مجد الذي أرسله فهو صادق وليس فيه ظلم (أي عادل)». 
‏ويلاحظ الدارس المدقق أن هذا المبدأ ينطبق تماما على قول القديس بولس: «لكنه أخلى نفسه» (في7:2). فالمسيح أخلى نفسه من المجد وطلب المجد: «مجداً من الناس لست أقبل» (يو41:5‏)، بل ومن الكرامة أيضاً كما رأيناه في غسل أرجل تلاميذه كعبد: «أجاب يسوع: أنا ليس بي شيطان لكني اكرم أبي وأنتم تهينونني. أنا لست أطلب مجدي، يوجد من يطلب ويدين» (يو49:8-50). وذلك كله لحساب مجد وكرامة الآب الذي أرسله!! والنتيجة أن الآب رد له المجد مجدين، إذ رد عليه الآب بصوت مسموع من السماء علنا : «مجدتُ وأُمجد أيضاً» (يو28:12‏). فالذي أخلى نفسه من المجد عاد إليه المجد مضاعفاً: مجد في الأرض ومجد في السماء! ولكن الذي يطلب ويأخذ مجداً من الناس وهو أصلاً لحساب مجد الله، فإنه بتعبير الإنجيل ظالم ومبتز. اسمع ما يقول الرب بشأنه: «لا تظنوا أني أشكوكم إلى الآب، يوجد الذي يشكوكم.» (يو45:5) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يوليو 2017)

*19:7 «أَلَيْسَ مُوسَى قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمُ النَّامُوسَ؟ وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَعْمَلُ النَّامُوسَ! لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي؟».​
‏المسيح ينقل هنا التعليم نقلة خطيرة، فهو يهاجم الفريسيين على أرضهم المزعومة وفي بيتهم الذي جعلوه مغارة لصوص: يهاجهم في أمانتهم للناموس بل وفي معرفتهم له بل وفي عملهم به. ويهاجمهم داخل الهيكل وليس في الخفاء أو في زاوية!! ولكن على أي أساس يهاجمهم؟ 
‏الكلام هنا متصل اتصالاً وثيقاً بما قبله، وليس كما يظن خطأ علماء الكتاب أنه متصل بالأصحاح الخامس، حيث يدعون أنه نقل وتغييرفي ترتيب الأصحاحات. لقد قال الرب في الآيات السابقة: «تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني. إن شاء أحد أن يعمل مشيئته, يعرف التعليم هل هو من الله أم أتكلم أنا من نفسي» (يو16:7-17). فهو يبني على هذا الكلام أنهم لا يعملون مشيئة الآب لأنهم لم يعرفوا تعليم المسيح أنه من الله. هذا أولا، أما ثانيأ، فلأنهم على خلاف ناموس موسى وقواعده وأصوله يريدون أن يقتلوه, مع أنه جاء ليكمل الناموس. وهكذا بينما هم يتهمونه بكسر السبت بدون حق، ها هو الآن يقيم عليهم الدعوى أنهم لا يكسرون الناموس فحسب، بل ويعملون ضده بمحاولة قتله مع أنه يعمل مشيئة الله. 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء أن في الأصحاح الخامس ينتهي المسيح إلى إقامة الدعوى ضدهم أيضاً على أساس الناموس، ويجعل الناموس نفسه قاضياً ودياناً وشاكياً ضدهم، على أساس أنهم لا يقرأون الناموس قراءة صحيحة واعية، وإلا كانوا قد عرفوا منها أنها تشهد له، إذ قال لهم: «فتشوا الكتب» (يو39:5)، وأيضاً على أساس أنه ليس لهم محبة الله فيهم، لأنه وهو ابن محبة الله رفضوه ولم يقبلوه مع أنه جاء باسم أبيه ولم يجىء إليهم باسم نفسه!! ثم أضاف على الدعوى ضدهم في الأصحاح الخامس شكوى ثقيلة للغاية، إذ اتهمهم بأن ليس لهم إيمان بالله، لأن مجد الله أنكروه وطلبوا مجد أنفسهم وبدأوا يطلبون مجد الناس بعضهم من بعض. 
‏أما هنا، في الأصحاح السابع، فالدعوى قائمة عليهم على أساس التعليم نفسه وذلك بشهادتهم هم: «كيف هذا يعرف الكتب وهو لم يتعلم؟»، فبالرغم من اعترافهم بمعرفته المدهشة بالكتب، وقدرته ذات السلطان في التعليم وليس كالكتبة والفريسيين, وطبعا هذا يعود على أن تعليم الكتبة والفريسيين قائم على ناموس موسى، أما تعليم المسيح فهو من المصدر الأعلى من الناموس أي الله نفسه، كما أن تعليم المسيح جاء ليكمل كل تعاليم سابقة ويصححها, فبالرغم من اعترافهم هذا إلا أنهم بسبب أن المسيح لا يمت إلى مدارسهم ومعلميهم، اعتبروه أنه يضل الشعب، مع أن تعليمه من الله. ولو كانوا «يعملون الناموس», أو بمعنى آخر لو كانوا يقيسون التعليم الذي يعلم به المسيح على الناموس، لأدركوا مصدر التعليم أنه من الله. ولكنهم لأنهم «لا يعملون الناموس» خرجوا عن مقياس الناموس، فانعمت بصيرتهم وطلبوا أن يقتلوا الذي جاء ليكمل لهم الناموس! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يوليو 2017)

*20:7-24«أَجَابَ الْجَمْعُ: «بِكَ شَيْطَانٌ. مَنْ يَطْلُبُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَكَ؟». فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمْ: «عَمَلاً وَاحِداً عَمِلْتُ فَتَتَعَجَّبُونَ جَمِيعاً. لِهَذَا أَعْطَاكُمْ مُوسَى الْخِتَانَ لَيْسَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ مُوسَى بَلْ مِنَ الأبدءِ. فَفِي السَّبْتِ تَخْتِنُونَ الإِنْسَانَ. فَإِنْ كَانَ الإِنْسَانُ يَقْبَلُ الْخِتَانَ فِي السَّبْتِ لِئَلَّا يُنْقَضَ نَامُوسُ مُوسَى أَفَتَسْخَطُونَ عَلَيَّ لأَنِّي شَفَيْتُ إِنْسَاناً كُلَّهُ فِي السَّبْتِ؟ لاَ تَحْكُمُوا حَسَبَ الظَّاهِرِ بَلِ احْكُمُوا حُكْماً عَادِلاً»​
‏حينما تنعمي بصيرة الإنسان، يرى الأبيض أسود. فعكس الرؤيا الصحيحة للمسيح أنه ابن الله، رأوه وكأن به شيطان. والدليل على أن البصيرة قد انعمت عند هؤلاء، أنهم كانوا قد رأوا بأعينهم كيف شفى مريض بيت حسدا المشلول وتعجبوا جميعهم من هذه الأية. إذا، فكان ينبغي أن تُقيم هذه الآية تقيماً صحيحاً، فهي عُملت في السبت، فكان ينبغي أن تنسب لبركات الله في السبت كما تنسب لبركات الناموس، هذا هو الحكم الصحيح. والرب أعطاهم جواز عمل الختان في يوم السبت (الختان يُعمل إلزاما في اليوم الثامن من الولادة, فاحتمال وقوعه في سبت أمر وارد دائما, فالختان يُعمل أصلا من أجل الصحة, أي الطهارة, وكلمة الشفاء الواردة باليونانية تفيد الصحة الجسدية التي تُنطق (      ) والتي جاءت منها الكلمة الإنجليزية Hygie ‏أي الصحة العامة، فإذا تطهر الإنسان في اليوم الثامن أصبح صحيحا ومقبولا في جماعة بني إسرائيل). 
فإن كان الختان يُعمل أصلا من أجل صحة الإنسان, فكم وكم بالحري أن يشفي المسيح إنسانا كسيحا مشلولا ليصير صحيحا, ليس في عضو واحد بل في كل أعضاء جسمه؟ وهنا يظهر المسيح أنه يعمل فعلا مكملا للناموس، إذ جعل الإنسان كله طاهرا. وهذا في الحقيقة جزء لا يتجزأ من عملية الفداء، فلا ننسى إطلاقا قول إشعياء النبي أننا بجلداته شفينا وأنه حمل أمراضنا وأسقامنا عليه (إش4:53-5‏). فعملية الشفاء الروحي التي أجراها المسيح لنا أجراها من رصيد آلامه ودمه. 
‏كما يظهر المسيح أنه يكرم السبت ويكمل بركاته، بأن عمل فيه أعمالت لمجد الله وتكريم الإنسان. ويكفي كرامة لهذه السبوت أن جعل السبت يوما من أيام ابن الإنسان، بسبب أعمال الشفاء التي أكملها فيه. 
‏ثم يعود المسيح لائماً هؤلاء، سواء كانوا فريسيين أو من العامة قائلاً: «لا تحكموا حسب الظاهر بل احكموا حكماً عادلاً». هنا لفتة من لفتات المسيح الخطيرة، إذ اعتبر أن الأعمال الطقسية والمراسيم والقوانين تحمل صورتين للحق الإلهي، صورة ظاهرية ترى بالعين وصورة جوهرية حقيقية تقاس على بر الله أو حق الله. فالصورة الظاهرية نسبها المسيح للعين والصورة الجوهرية نسبها للحق أو البر‏. والخلط بينهما أو الاكتفاء بالظاهر، كفيل بأن يضيع حق الله و يطمس معالم البر الإلهي. والنتيجة أنهم من أجل حفظ رسوم يوم السبت، رفضوا رب السبت وقرروا قتله. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 يوليو 2017)

*ب _ تعاليم موجهة إلى سكان أورشليم: (25:7-31‏)
25:7-27: «فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ أُورُشَلِيمَ: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ؟ وَهَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ جِهَاراً وَلاَ يَقُولُونَ لَهُ شَيْئاً! أَلَعَلَّ الرُّؤَسَاءَ عَرَفُوا يَقِيناً أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ حَقّاً؟ وَلَكِنَّ هَذَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ فَمَتَى جَاءَ لاَ يَعْرِفُ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ».​
‏يلزمنا هنا أن نفرق بين الاوساط التي يتكلم معها المسيح: اليهود ويمثلهم دائما الفريسيون، والجموع وهم أهل الجليل وعامة الشعب، وأهل أورشليم وهم سكان العاصمة ولهم دائمأ دراية بأحوال الرؤساء وسيساساتهم ولكن لم يكونوا موافقين دائماً على أعمالهم. 
‏وهنا يبرز هذا العنصر الذي كان واقفا يراقب الحوار الذي استظهر فيه المسيح على خصومه من اليهود والجموع، الذين، في الحال، انحازوا لجانب المسيح نوعا ما، وبدأوا يستنتجون من صمت اليهود أن خططهم لقتله غير لائقة. وتقدموا فى استنتاجهم خطوة أخرى: ألعل الرؤساء يتيقنون من صدق رسالته أنه المسيح؟إ 
‏ولكن العقبة التي وقفت إزاء تفكيرهم وتقريرهم عن صحة رسالة المسيح والتيقن من شخصه، هي أن المتداول بين عامة الشعب، متعلمين وغير متعلمين، وخاصة في الأوساط التي تمارس حضور التعليم في الهيكل والمجامع, كان أن المسيح حينما يأتي لا يعرف أحد من أين يأتي؛ وذلك من واقع الكتابات الرؤيوية . ولكن كان معروفا عن المسيح أنه من الجليل, ومن الناصرة، وأنه مولود في بيت لحم، وأن أباه (؟) وأمه معروفان لديهم وحتى إخوته وأخواته (؟). 
‏وأيضا يرد المسيح على ما كان يدور في قلوب هؤلاء الاورشليميين وقد عرفه بإحساسه الإلهي: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 يوليو 2017)

*28:7-31: «فَنَادَى يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «تَعْرِفُونَنِي وَتَعْرِفُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنَا وَمِنْ نَفْسِي لَمْ آتِ بَلِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَقٌّ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي». فَطَلَبُوا أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ وَلَمْ يُلْقِ أَحَدٌ يَداً عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ. فَآمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ وَقَالُوا: «أَلَعَلَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَتَى جَاءَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا هَذَا؟»​
‏لقد أدرك المسيح بإحساسه الإلهي ما كان يدور في قلوبهم، ووافق على أنهم يعرفومه ويعرفون من أين أتى، ولكن معرفتهم للأسف كانت أيضا حسب الظاهر. والظاهر لا يحل محل الحق والجوهر، وإنما يشير إليه إشارة بليغة؛ فكونه «من الناصرة» إشارة ليست بسيطة، بل هي نبوية، وتفيد حقيقته، لو أنهم فتشوا الكتب. وكونه مولودا في بيت لحم، هه أيضا إشارة نبوية تفيد حقيقته، لو أنهم فتشوا الكتب. وهكذا نرى أنه حتى الظاهر عجزوا عن أن يسيروا على هواه ليدخلوا إلى الحقيقة المخفية تحته. لذلك جاهر المسيح بصوت عال, لأن كلمة «نادى» تأتي باليونانية (      ) وتفيد «الصراخ» أو «المناداة بصوت عال»؛ وقال: «من نفسي لم آت، بل الذي أرسلني هو حق الذي أنتم لستم تعرفزنه»‏. وهكذا بدأ المسيح يستعلن لهم ما هو تحت الظاهر، أي من أين أتى ومن هو: أمور تمت إلى الحق الذي يفوق معرفتهم الناموسية، ويلزم أن يتقبلوها لتكمل معرفتهم. فـ«الحق» الذي أرسل المسيح لا يعرفه إلا المسيح، والمسيح يعرفه لأنه منه، أي أنه هو نفسه من الحق. والكلام كان واضحا بالنسبة للسامعين إذ أدركوا أنه يتكلم عن الله، وأنه هو من الله، وأن الله هو الذي أرسله؛ لأنه قد سبق وأوضح ذلك مرارا. ولكن الجديد في الموضوع هو أن المسيح بذلك قد أخرس الذين يتماحكون بقولهم إن المسيح لما يأتي لا يعرف أحد من أين يأتي ولا من هو. فهو الآن يقول لهم جهارا وفي الهيكل إني أتيت من عند الله, من حيث لا يعرفون, وليس من الأرض أو البحر, وأنه هو ابن الله, وليس كما يظنون أنه ابن يوسف 
‏ولما فهموا أنهم في نظره لا يعرفون الله ولا يعرفون حتى الكتب، اغتاظوا وتحركوا و«طلبوا أن يمسكوه»، لأن انفعالهم كان على مستوى الهوس الناموسي. ويكمل الإنجيل أنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يلقوا عليه اليد لأن ذلك كان فوق طاقتهم الهزيلة، ولأنه ينبغي أنه هو الذي يسلم ذاته حب التدبير الإلهي عندما تأتي الساعة!... 
‏ولكن في الجانب الأخر كان قوم يسمعون ويميزون بين الحق والكذب وبين النور والظلمة. قوم رأوا في كل آية عملها المسيح برهانا صادقا على دعوته، ثم رأوا في العدد المهول من الآيات المعمولة تأكيدا على صدق دعوته. ويمكن أن ندعوهم مؤمني الآيات: «ألعل المسيح متى جاء يعمل آيات أكثر من هذه التي عملها هذا؟». ونفهم من قولهم هذا أنهم كانوا يطبقون، في أفكارهم، بين المسيا الذي سمعوا عنه وعن أوصافه من المعلمين وبين يسوع الواقف أمامهم ووراءه هذه الآيات كلها!... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 يوليو 2017)

*ج _ تعاليم موجهة إلى الخدام المرسلين من الفريسيين ورؤساء الكهنة (32:7-36)
«فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً يَسِيراً بَعْدُ ثُمَّ أَمْضِي إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا». فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ: «إِلَى أَيْنَ هَذَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ حَتَّى لاَ نَجِدَهُ نَحْنُ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى شَتَاتِ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ وَيُعَلِّمَ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ؟ مَا هَذَا الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَ: سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؟».​‏الآن نعن ندخل المرحلة الثالثة من المحادثة؛ كان حديث الشعب عن المسيح يلتقط أولا بأول ويُبلغ به مجمع السنهدريم الذي يضم كل الطبقات الدينية المسئولة، من فريسيين ورؤساء كهنة عاملين وغير عاملين. فبمجرد أن بلغ السنهدريم خبر إنحياز قطاع من الشعب لتعاليم المسيح, تشكلت لجنة في الحال, وأرسلت مجموعة من الخدم, وهم ضباط يأتمرون بأمر السنهدريم, لهم صفة رسمية تخول لهم القبض على الأشخاص. 
‏رؤساء الكهنة: ‏وهذه الفئة تتشكل من الرؤساء السابقين: حنان، والرئيس الحالي قيافا، ومن يساعده من أبنأئهم: أليعازار بن حنان، وسمعان بن قمحيت، وإساعيل بن قابي، وكذلك أعضاء أُخر من العائلات الرئاسية، علمأ بأن لقب رؤساء الكهنة لا يمت للوظيفة الدينية بقدر ما يعني العمل السياسي, كما نسمع ذلك في سفر الأعمال: «وحدث في الغد أن رؤساءهم وشيوخهم وكتبتهم اجتمعوا إلى أورشليم مع حنان رئيس الكهنة وقيافا ويوحنا والإسكندر وجميع الذين كانوا من عشيرة رؤساء الكهنة» (أع5:4-6‏). وهذه التشكيلة هي صورة للسنهدريم، وهو الهيئة العليا لمحكمة القضاء العالي، ومركزها أورشليم, والتي تشكلت لأداء عملها أثناء حكم الرومان وكان عليها تصريف الأمور، ولكن لم يكن في سلطتها إصدار حكم الموت على أحد. وكان من سياسة الرومان أن يساندوا سلطة السنهدريم. 
‏والسنهدريم  كان يتكون من ثلاث طبقات: 
‏الاولى: رؤساء الكهنة العاملين وكل رؤساء الكهنة السابقين وبعض أبنائهم، وهي الهيئة الأرستقراطية في أورشليم، وكان مركز عملهم ورزقهم من الهيكل، ولم يكن لهم صلة كبيرة بالمجامع المحلية. وكانوا يلعبون بمصير الأمة اليهودية تحت ستار السلطة الدينية. 
‏الثانية: الصدوقيون وكانوا يتسمون بالكهنة أو الشيوخ. ولم يكونوا كهنة بالمعنى الديني ولكنهم كانوا دائما ملتصقين برؤساء الكهنة, ولهم صفة قضائية. والكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة كانوا في عداء وصدام خفي مستمر مع الطبقة الثالثة. 
‏الثالثة: وهم «الفريسيون» أو «الكتبة» وهم ما يمكن أن نسميهم طبقة المحامين ويسمون باليونانية «الكتبة» أو «الناموسيون» (ولم يذكرهم بهذا الاسم القديس يوحنا في إنجيله), وكانوا يذكرون تحت اسم «الفريسيين». وهؤلاء كانت لهم دراية دقيقة وواسعة بالناموس اليهودي والتقاليد المتعلقة به. وكانت وظيفتهم متابعة تطبيق الشريعة بترقت يفوق حد الوصف. وكانت تدخلاتهم وسلطانهم متزايدين على المجامع المحلية وليس الهيكل؛ أي لم يكن لهم تدخل في مراسيم العبادة, وانما الحفاظ عل التقاليد وتعاليمها. لذلك كان صدامهم مع المسيح متواصلا، وكانوا يندسون وسط الشعب ليديروا الحوار والأمثلة والإعتراضات، وكانوا يبلغون السنهدريم في الحال بأي انحراف عن أفكارهم المقفولة. وقد ورد ذكرهم تحت اسم الفريسيين: «فقال الفريسيون بعضهم لبعض: انظروا إنكم لا تنفعون شيئاً (لم يحسنوا إحكام التضييق عليه وعلى تعاليمه) هوذا العالم قد ذهب وراءه.» (يو19:12) 
‏وقد انضم هؤلاء مع الصدوقيين (الكهنة) في عملية القبض على المسيح ومحاكمته، تحت اسم الفريسيين: «فأخذ يهوذا الجند وخداماً (ضباط) من عند رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين وجاءوا إلى هناك بمشاعل ...» (يو3:18) 
‏«فأرسل الفريسيون ورؤساء الكهنة»: فالمحركون الأساسيون في هذه العملية هم الفريسيون. ولكن بدون أمر رسمي من رؤساء الكهنة لا يمكن تنفيذ أي حكم في السنهدريم. لذلك نجد أن أية حركة نحو تطبيق أية عملية يلزم أن يشترك فيها رؤساء الكهنة مع الفريسيين، كما يجيء في (45:7 و57:11)، حيث يكونان معاً السلطة المنفذة للسنهدريم. 
‏«فقال لهم يسوع أنا معكم زماناً يسيراً بعد, ثم أمضي إلى الذي أرسلني»: المسيح هنا أمام ضباط السنهدريم الذين معهم أمر للقبض عليه، يخاطبهم الرب بصفتهم أنهم هم الذين سيقبضون عليه فعلا بعد قليل (يوم الخميس). فما معنى التسرع «وهو» ليس معه أمر ‏(من الآب) بالتسليم؟ 
‏الخدام الضباط وجدوا أنفسهم أمام سلطة ذات مستوى أرقى وأعلى لم يواجهوها من قبل، شلت أيديهم وجمدت أرجلهم. لم يكن سهلا على أنفسهم ولا على وظاثفهم أن يعودوا بدونه، ولكن كان سهلا عليهم أن يفقدوا «هذه» و«تلك» ولا يمدوا أيديهم عليه!!! لم يكن الخوف وحده الذي أرعبهم من الاقتراب إليه, ولكن كلامه كان فيه روح وحياة أنعشت نفوسهم المجدبة, ورفعت من أرواحهم فوق السنهدريم والقوانين والوظائف والحياة والموت. فعادوا فرحين لأنهم لم يقبضوا عليه، وليكن ما يكون ... 
‏أما الزمان اليسير الذي حسبه الرب وقاسه: فكان ستة شهور ليأتي الفصح الأخير وليكمل الزمان ويُذبح المسيح فصحنا ... 
«ثم أمضي إلى الذي أرسلني»: ‏كلمة «أمضى» هنا، وهي بمعنى مجرد الذهاب، تأتي مترادفة مع كلمتين بنفس المعنى ولكن بشرح آخر: «وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكاناً آتي أيضأ وآخذكم إلى ...» (يو3:14‏). والكلمة الثالثة: «إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم» (يو7:16). ويهمنا هنا أن نشرح الفرق بين هذه الثلاثة الأفعال المترادفة. 
‏فالاولى: «أمضي إلى الذي أرسلني» (33:7). المعنى هنا يفيد عملا شخصيا بمعنى «الإنسحاب». وقد أتت أيضا في يو14:8‏: «وأعلم من أين أتيت وإلى أين أذهب». وفي الآية 3:13 «وأنه من عند الله خرج وإلى الله يمضى». وفي الآية 4:14«وتعلمون حيث أنا أذهب وتعلمون الطريق». وفي الآية 5:16 «وأما الآن فأنا ماض إلى الذي أرسلني». ويلاحظ هنا أن معنى المضي في اللغة اليونانية هو مجرد إنسحاب شخصي يفيد معناه فقط . 
‏والثانية: وقد أتت في الآية 3:14 «وإذ مضيت وأعددت لكم مكانا ... ». وفي الآية 3:13 « ألعله مزمع أن يذهب إلى شتات اليونانيين ويعلم هناك». وفي الآية 7:16 «‏ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم». وهنا ينصب معنى «الذهاب» باللغة اليونانية على القصد منه، فهو ذهاب ومضي له عمل وهدف. فيظهر الذهاب أنه مكمل لإرسالية لها غاية. 
‏والئالثة: وقد أتت في 7:16 «إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق»‏. وفي الآية 68:6 «يا رب إلى من نذهب وكلام الحياة الأبدية عندك». وهنا الذهاب يأتي باللغة اليونانية بمعنى الفراق فقط. ومجرد الفراق هو الذي تشدد عليه الآية بالرغم من أن الفراق نفسع قد يُنشىء شيئاً آخر 
وقد اعتنينا بتوضيح هذه الفروقات لسبب واحد، وهو أن اللغة العربية تقف عاجزة في مواقف كثيرة عن أن تعبر عن المعنى بكلمة واحدة، فتأتي الكلمة غير كافية إطلاقاً لشرح المعنى كما رأينا. فالذهاب قد يكون لعمل ما، وقد يكون إنسحاباً، وقد يكون مجرد ذهاب فرقة. 
«أمضى إلى الذي أرسلني» :  لا يزال المسيح هنا يخاطب الين أرسلهم السنهدريم, وهو يتكلم بنفس المشاعر التي تجول في قلوبهم فهو مُرسل كما هم مُرسلون, هم مرسلون من السنهدريم وهو مرسل من الله. والكلام واضح لهم ومؤثر للغاية. رسالتهم قبض ودينونة وعنف، هم كرهوها أشد الكره، ولولا أكل العيش لتركوها. ورسالته وضحت أمامهم أنها للحب والسلام والفرح والشفاء والشكر. لقد خجلوا جداً من أنفسهم وعادوا يتحدثون بفضل الذي سمعوه» 
«ستطلبونني ولا تجدونني وحيث أكون أنا لا تستطيعون أنتم أن تأتوا»: بمجرد سماع هذه الآية يتوارد إلى الذهن قول الرب: «اطلبوا تجدوا» (مت7:7). ولكن هنا للأسف سيطلبون ولا يجدون, ليس لفوات الوقت، ولكن لفوات الفهم والإدراك والتعرف على المرسل والراسل. فهي فرصة حرجة للغاية لا تتكرر ولن تتكرر بالنسبة للذين رأوه وأنكروه، للذين سمعوه ورفضوه، للذين تحدث إليهم وابتسم في وجههم وأفاض من حبه عليهم، وفي النهاية رجعوا إلى الوراء ولم يعودوا يسيرون لا معه ولا خلفه. هؤلاء سيطلبونه فيما بعد، ولكن لن يجدوه لأنه يكون قد أنهى رسالة النظر والسمع واللمس، ودخل في مجال مجد التجلي الأبدي حيث لا يرى بعد بالعين بل بالإيمان ... سيذهب المسيح كعريس إلى خدره الأبدي السري، ويغلق الباب حينما تغرب شمس يوم الإفتقاد: «كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك ... ولم تريدوا» (لو34:13). فإلى الذين قبلوه يقول: «تعالوا إلي»؛ وإلى الذين رفضوه يقول: «اذهبوا عني». إنها لحظات في عمر الإنسان تقرر مصيره الأبدي والذين تفوتهم ساعة الخلاص المعروضة دائماً «الآن», يطلبونها بعد فلا يجدونها. 
‏« ... ألعله مزمع أن يذهب إلى شتات اليونانيين. ويعلم اليونانيين»: لقد بح صوت المسيح إزاء آذان مسدودة. لقد سبق ورد في الآيات السابقة على «من أين أتى», «ومن هو» التي كانت علة التعرف عليه، وهم علموا أنه يقول عن الله مصدر كيانه ومصدر مجيئه. وهوذا الآن يكمل القول أنه ذاهب إلى الذي أرسله، ولكن إلى هناك لا يستطيع أحد أن يتبعه، وهو إن كان معهم الآن فهو إلى زمان قليل للغاية ... ولكن طاشت عقولهم في جغرافية الأرض والى أماكن التمشي فيها واستقرت في مواضع اليونانيين. أليس أنه مولود في الناصرة أو بيت لحم وأبو وأمه عندنا ... فعساه قد قرر أن يغير المواضع والأوطان، إن كان قد عز عليه العودة إلى الجليل. إلى هذا الحد الضيق الغريب انتهت أفكارهم وتأملاتهم وانتهى ذكاؤهم الأحمق. ولكن شيئاً واحداً صادقاً ظل لاصقاً بعقولهم هو أنه ذاهب, لا خوفاً منهم, ولكن رغبة في التعليم، فهولا يزال في مخيلتهم أنه هو هو«المعلم‏» حيث يعلم هناك شتات اليهود. ولهذا الأمر ارتاحت جداً عقول ضباط السنهدريم, فهو وان كان سيكون نورا للأمم هناك فهو لا يزال يطلب مجد إسرائيل. على قدر هذا تنبأوا وهم لا يدرون ... ولكن بقي السؤال محيرا لعقولهم: ما هذا القول الذي قال، ستطلبونني ولا تجدونني وحيث أكون أنا لا تقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا؟ وكان على المسيح أن يضع هذا في قلبه ليوضحه لنا شيئاً فشيئاً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 يوليو 2017)

*ج _ تعاليم موجهة إلى الخدام المرسلين من الفريسيين ورؤساء الكهنة (32:7-36)
«فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً يَسِيراً بَعْدُ ثُمَّ أَمْضِي إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا». فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ: «إِلَى أَيْنَ هَذَا مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ حَتَّى لاَ نَجِدَهُ نَحْنُ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى شَتَاتِ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ وَيُعَلِّمَ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ؟ مَا هَذَا الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَ: سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَلاَ تَجِدُونَنِي وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؟».​‏الآن نعن ندخل المرحلة الثالثة من المحادثة؛ كان حديث الشعب عن المسيح يلتقط أولا بأول ويُبلغ به مجمع السنهدريم الذي يضم كل الطبقات الدينية المسئولة، من فريسيين ورؤساء كهنة عاملين وغير عاملين. فبمجرد أن بلغ السنهدريم خبر إنحياز قطاع من الشعب لتعاليم المسيح, تشكلت لجنة في الحال, وأرسلت مجموعة من الخدم, وهم ضباط يأتمرون بأمر السنهدريم, لهم صفة رسمية تخول لهم القبض على الأشخاص. 
‏رؤساء الكهنة: ‏وهذه الفئة تتشكل من الرؤساء السابقين: حنان، والرئيس الحالي قيافا، ومن يساعده من أبنأئهم: أليعازار بن حنان، وسمعان بن قمحيت، وإساعيل بن قابي، وكذلك أعضاء أُخر من العائلات الرئاسية، علمأ بأن لقب رؤساء الكهنة لا يمت للوظيفة الدينية بقدر ما يعني العمل السياسي, كما نسمع ذلك في سفر الأعمال: «وحدث في الغد أن رؤساءهم وشيوخهم وكتبتهم اجتمعوا إلى أورشليم مع حنان رئيس الكهنة وقيافا ويوحنا والإسكندر وجميع الذين كانوا من عشيرة رؤساء الكهنة» (أع5:4-6‏). وهذه التشكيلة هي صورة للسنهدريم، وهو الهيئة العليا لمحكمة القضاء العالي، ومركزها أورشليم, والتي تشكلت لأداء عملها أثناء حكم الرومان وكان عليها تصريف الأمور، ولكن لم يكن في سلطتها إصدار حكم الموت على أحد. وكان من سياسة الرومان أن يساندوا سلطة السنهدريم. 
‏والسنهدريم  كان يتكون من ثلاث طبقات: 
‏الاولى: رؤساء الكهنة العاملين وكل رؤساء الكهنة السابقين وبعض أبنائهم، وهي الهيئة الأرستقراطية في أورشليم، وكان مركز عملهم ورزقهم من الهيكل، ولم يكن لهم صلة كبيرة بالمجامع المحلية. وكانوا يلعبون بمصير الأمة اليهودية تحت ستار السلطة الدينية. 
‏الثانية: الصدوقيون وكانوا يتسمون بالكهنة أو الشيوخ. ولم يكونوا كهنة بالمعنى الديني ولكنهم كانوا دائما ملتصقين برؤساء الكهنة, ولهم صفة قضائية. والكهنة ورؤساء الكهنة كانوا في عداء وصدام خفي مستمر مع الطبقة الثالثة. 
‏الثالثة: وهم «الفريسيون» أو «الكتبة» وهم ما يمكن أن نسميهم طبقة المحامين ويسمون باليونانية «الكتبة» أو «الناموسيون» (ولم يذكرهم بهذا الاسم القديس يوحنا في إنجيله), وكانوا يذكرون تحت اسم «الفريسيين». وهؤلاء كانت لهم دراية دقيقة وواسعة بالناموس اليهودي والتقاليد المتعلقة به. وكانت وظيفتهم متابعة تطبيق الشريعة بترقت يفوق حد الوصف. وكانت تدخلاتهم وسلطانهم متزايدين على المجامع المحلية وليس الهيكل؛ أي لم يكن لهم تدخل في مراسيم العبادة, وانما الحفاظ عل التقاليد وتعاليمها. لذلك كان صدامهم مع المسيح متواصلا، وكانوا يندسون وسط الشعب ليديروا الحوار والأمثلة والإعتراضات، وكانوا يبلغون السنهدريم في الحال بأي انحراف عن أفكارهم المقفولة. وقد ورد ذكرهم تحت اسم الفريسيين: «فقال الفريسيون بعضهم لبعض: انظروا إنكم لا تنفعون شيئاً (لم يحسنوا إحكام التضييق عليه وعلى تعاليمه) هوذا العالم قد ذهب وراءه.» (يو19:12) 
‏وقد انضم هؤلاء مع الصدوقيين (الكهنة) في عملية القبض على المسيح ومحاكمته، تحت اسم الفريسيين: «فأخذ يهوذا الجند وخداماً (ضباط) من عند رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين وجاءوا إلى هناك بمشاعل ...» (يو3:18) 
‏«فأرسل الفريسيون ورؤساء الكهنة»: فالمحركون الأساسيون في هذه العملية هم الفريسيون. ولكن بدون أمر رسمي من رؤساء الكهنة لا يمكن تنفيذ أي حكم في السنهدريم. لذلك نجد أن أية حركة نحو تطبيق أية عملية يلزم أن يشترك فيها رؤساء الكهنة مع الفريسيين، كما يجيء في (45:7 و57:11)، حيث يكونان معاً السلطة المنفذة للسنهدريم. 
‏«فقال لهم يسوع أنا معكم زماناً يسيراً بعد, ثم أمضي إلى الذي أرسلني»: المسيح هنا أمام ضباط السنهدريم الذين معهم أمر للقبض عليه، يخاطبهم الرب بصفتهم أنهم هم الذين سيقبضون عليه فعلا بعد قليل (يوم الخميس). فما معنى التسرع «وهو» ليس معه أمر ‏(من الآب) بالتسليم؟ 
‏الخدام الضباط وجدوا أنفسهم أمام سلطة ذات مستوى أرقى وأعلى لم يواجهوها من قبل، شلت أيديهم وجمدت أرجلهم. لم يكن سهلا على أنفسهم ولا على وظاثفهم أن يعودوا بدونه، ولكن كان سهلا عليهم أن يفقدوا «هذه» و«تلك» ولا يمدوا أيديهم عليه!!! لم يكن الخوف وحده الذي أرعبهم من الاقتراب إليه, ولكن كلامه كان فيه روح وحياة أنعشت نفوسهم المجدبة, ورفعت من أرواحهم فوق السنهدريم والقوانين والوظائف والحياة والموت. فعادوا فرحين لأنهم لم يقبضوا عليه، وليكن ما يكون ... 
‏أما الزمان اليسير الذي حسبه الرب وقاسه: فكان ستة شهور ليأتي الفصح الأخير وليكمل الزمان ويُذبح المسيح فصحنا ... 
«ثم أمضي إلى الذي أرسلني»: ‏كلمة «أمضى» هنا، وهي بمعنى مجرد الذهاب، تأتي مترادفة مع كلمتين بنفس المعنى ولكن بشرح آخر: «وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكاناً آتي أيضأ وآخذكم إلى ...» (يو3:14‏). والكلمة الثالثة: «إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم» (يو7:16). ويهمنا هنا أن نشرح الفرق بين هذه الثلاثة الأفعال المترادفة. 
‏فالاولى: «أمضي إلى الذي أرسلني» (33:7). المعنى هنا يفيد عملا شخصيا بمعنى «الإنسحاب». وقد أتت أيضا في يو14:8‏: «وأعلم من أين أتيت وإلى أين أذهب». وفي الآية 3:13 «وأنه من عند الله خرج وإلى الله يمضى». وفي الآية 4:14«وتعلمون حيث أنا أذهب وتعلمون الطريق». وفي الآية 5:16 «وأما الآن فأنا ماض إلى الذي أرسلني». ويلاحظ هنا أن معنى المضي في اللغة اليونانية هو مجرد إنسحاب شخصي يفيد معناه فقط . 
‏والثانية: وقد أتت في الآية 3:14 «وإذ مضيت وأعددت لكم مكانا ... ». وفي الآية 3:13 « ألعله مزمع أن يذهب إلى شتات اليونانيين ويعلم هناك». وفي الآية 7:16 «‏ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم». وهنا ينصب معنى «الذهاب» باللغة اليونانية على القصد منه، فهو ذهاب ومضي له عمل وهدف. فيظهر الذهاب أنه مكمل لإرسالية لها غاية. 
‏والئالثة: وقد أتت في 7:16 «إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق»‏. وفي الآية 68:6 «يا رب إلى من نذهب وكلام الحياة الأبدية عندك». وهنا الذهاب يأتي باللغة اليونانية بمعنى الفراق فقط. ومجرد الفراق هو الذي تشدد عليه الآية بالرغم من أن الفراق نفسع قد يُنشىء شيئاً آخر 
وقد اعتنينا بتوضيح هذه الفروقات لسبب واحد، وهو أن اللغة العربية تقف عاجزة في مواقف كثيرة عن أن تعبر عن المعنى بكلمة واحدة، فتأتي الكلمة غير كافية إطلاقاً لشرح المعنى كما رأينا. فالذهاب قد يكون لعمل ما، وقد يكون إنسحاباً، وقد يكون مجرد ذهاب فرقة. 
«أمضى إلى الذي أرسلني» :  لا يزال المسيح هنا يخاطب الين أرسلهم السنهدريم, وهو يتكلم بنفس المشاعر التي تجول في قلوبهم فهو مُرسل كما هم مُرسلون, هم مرسلون من السنهدريم وهو مرسل من الله. والكلام واضح لهم ومؤثر للغاية. رسالتهم قبض ودينونة وعنف، هم كرهوها أشد الكره، ولولا أكل العيش لتركوها. ورسالته وضحت أمامهم أنها للحب والسلام والفرح والشفاء والشكر. لقد خجلوا جداً من أنفسهم وعادوا يتحدثون بفضل الذي سمعوه» 
«ستطلبونني ولا تجدونني وحيث أكون أنا لا تستطيعون أنتم أن تأتوا»: بمجرد سماع هذه الآية يتوارد إلى الذهن قول الرب: «اطلبوا تجدوا» (مت7:7). ولكن هنا للأسف سيطلبون ولا يجدون, ليس لفوات الوقت، ولكن لفوات الفهم والإدراك والتعرف على المرسل والراسل. فهي فرصة حرجة للغاية لا تتكرر ولن تتكرر بالنسبة للذين رأوه وأنكروه، للذين سمعوه ورفضوه، للذين تحدث إليهم وابتسم في وجههم وأفاض من حبه عليهم، وفي النهاية رجعوا إلى الوراء ولم يعودوا يسيرون لا معه ولا خلفه. هؤلاء سيطلبونه فيما بعد، ولكن لن يجدوه لأنه يكون قد أنهى رسالة النظر والسمع واللمس، ودخل في مجال مجد التجلي الأبدي حيث لا يرى بعد بالعين بل بالإيمان ... سيذهب المسيح كعريس إلى خدره الأبدي السري، ويغلق الباب حينما تغرب شمس يوم الإفتقاد: «كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك ... ولم تريدوا» (لو34:13). فإلى الذين قبلوه يقول: «تعالوا إلي»؛ وإلى الذين رفضوه يقول: «اذهبوا عني». إنها لحظات في عمر الإنسان تقرر مصيره الأبدي والذين تفوتهم ساعة الخلاص المعروضة دائماً «الآن», يطلبونها بعد فلا يجدونها. 
‏« ... ألعله مزمع أن يذهب إلى شتات اليونانيين. ويعلم اليونانيين»: لقد بح صوت المسيح إزاء آذان مسدودة. لقد سبق ورد في الآيات السابقة على «من أين أتى», «ومن هو» التي كانت علة التعرف عليه، وهم علموا أنه يقول عن الله مصدر كيانه ومصدر مجيئه. وهوذا الآن يكمل القول أنه ذاهب إلى الذي أرسله، ولكن إلى هناك لا يستطيع أحد أن يتبعه، وهو إن كان معهم الآن فهو إلى زمان قليل للغاية ... ولكن طاشت عقولهم في جغرافية الأرض والى أماكن التمشي فيها واستقرت في مواضع اليونانيين. أليس أنه مولود في الناصرة أو بيت لحم وأبو وأمه عندنا ... فعساه قد قرر أن يغير المواضع والأوطان، إن كان قد عز عليه العودة إلى الجليل. إلى هذا الحد الضيق الغريب انتهت أفكارهم وتأملاتهم وانتهى ذكاؤهم الأحمق. ولكن شيئاً واحداً صادقاً ظل لاصقاً بعقولهم هو أنه ذاهب, لا خوفاً منهم, ولكن رغبة في التعليم، فهولا يزال في مخيلتهم أنه هو هو«المعلم‏» حيث يعلم هناك شتات اليهود. ولهذا الأمر ارتاحت جداً عقول ضباط السنهدريم, فهو وان كان سيكون نورا للأمم هناك فهو لا يزال يطلب مجد إسرائيل. على قدر هذا تنبأوا وهم لا يدرون ... ولكن بقي السؤال محيرا لعقولهم: ما هذا القول الذي قال، ستطلبونني ولا تجدونني وحيث أكون أنا لا تقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا؟ وكان على المسيح أن يضع هذا في قلبه ليوضحه لنا شيئاً فشيئاً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 يوليو 2017)

*3- محادثات اليوم الأخير من العيد (37:7-53)
‏«وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ الْعَظِيمِ مِنَ الْعِيدِ وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَنَادَى: «إِنْ عَطِشَ أَحَدٌ فَلْيُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ وَيَشْرَبْ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كَمَا قَالَ الْكِتَابُ تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ». قَالَ هَذَا عَنِ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ مُجِّدَ بَعْدُ.»​‏«وفي اليوم الأخير العظيم من العيد»: كان العيد سبعة أيام يعيشونها في مظال من فروع الشجر التي تمثل التيه أربعين سنة في المظال في البرية, أما اليوم الثامن فكان يُعامل كأيام السبوت، فكانت له كرامة السبت، لذلك سُمي باليوم الكبير أو العظيم، ويمثل عندهم في الذكرى يوم الوصول إلى أرض كنعان. والآن في زماننا هذا يعيد اليهود له عيداً خاصاً يسمونه «الهنوكة» أوعيد الأنوار, وهو يلي عيد الشكر عند الأمريكان, ويعيدون له بإنارة المنارة ذات الشعب الثماني، حيث تبقى الشعبة الثامنة لتنار في هذا اليوم. 
‏وفي كل يوم من الأيام السبعة, حسب ما سبق ووضحنا, كان رئيس الكهنة يذهب باحتفال خاص إلى بركة سلوام ويملأ جرة من الذهب ماء يصبها على مذبح النحاس وقت ذبيحة الصباح، حيث تجري المياه في مجرى خاص من الفضة لتصب في وادي قدرون. وأثناء ذلك يسبحون تسبحة إشعياء النبي مع المزامير. 
‏أما في اليوم الثامن فتتوقف هذه العملية حيث يُمنع العمل فيه. وقد وجد الرب أن هذه هي المناسبة الوحيدة حيث وقف, ويبدو أنه وقف على ملكان عال, ونادى قائلا: 
‏«إن عطش أحد فليقبل إلي»: ‏إن طقس حمل الماء وصبه على المذبح كان يمثل خروج الماء من الصخرة في البرية التي شرب منها الشعب. وبولس الرسول رأى أن هذه الصخرة التي كانت تتبعهم هي المسيح. ولم يكن استدلاله على ذلك من عنده، ولكنه أدرك ذلك بالروح، من موقف الرب في هذا اليوم الثامن بالذات من العيد ليقول، عوض ماء الصخرة: «إن عطش أحد فليقبل إلي ويشرب». وطبعاً، سبقت السامرية أهل أورشليم في شربها من هذا الماء الحي عوض ماء بئر سوخار. 
‏كما سبق أن علم المسيح بذلك في يو 35:6 في المناسبة التي أوضح فيها أنه هو المن الحقيقي, خبز الحياة, جسده الذي سيبذله من أجل حياة العالم, ليأكل المؤمنون ولا يموتون بل يحيون إلى الأبد: «فقال لهم يسوع أنا هو خبز الحياة. من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع، ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً», أي أنه هو المن، وهو الصخرة في برية العالم، للأكل الحقيقي والشرب الحقيقي. لقد أخذ على عاتقه أن يعولنا في برية هذا العالم حتى نصل إلى الوطن السمائي الدائم بخبزه السري للغاية ومائه السري لأقصى غاية. فالإرتواء منه للقلب العطش لا يبقى إرتواء وحسب ولكنه يحول الصخر إل نهر, فيصير ينبوع إرتواء للآخرين. شيء يفوق عقل العطشان!! أما السر في ذلك فلأن الإيمان بالمسيح، الذي هو مصدر الإرتواء, يأتي بالإتحاد بالرب. فالرب، حينما نشرب من ملئه، يصير فينا كما هو ينبوع إرتواء للآخرين. نفتح فمنا والروح يتكلم، ونتكلم والروح يعلم، ونعلم والروح يعمد، ونعمد والمسيح يخلق إنساناً جديداً على صورة خالقه في القداسة والمجد. لقد ذهب زمان ‏الحبل بالأنين والولادة بالوجع. فبطن الإنسان، عوض أن كانت مقر الخطيئة والموت, صارت عرشاً لله والروح. وعوض أن كانت تحبل بالخطية وتلد بالألم والدموع, صارت تحبل بالروح لتجري منها أنهار ماء وينابيع الفرح للحياة ... والإنسان الذي كان يأكل من تراب الأرض بعرق جبينه ويمزج لقمته بدموعه, صار يأكل خبز الله النازل من السماء ويغمس لقمته في دم ابن الله. 
‏«من آمن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي»: ‏الكتاب هنا يعود بالسامع والقارىء إلى قصة الصخرة في البرية التي عليها سيبني المسيح كنيسته ويخلق منها الإنسان الجديد على صورته, وهي نفس قراءات مراسيم الهيكل في عيد المظال. 
إذ يقرأون فصلا من سفر الخروج: «ها أنا أقف أمامك هناك على الصخرة في حوريب فتضرب الصخرة فيخرج منها ماء ليشرب الشعب» (خر6:17‏). وهكذا لم تعد الصخرة صخرة، بل ينبوع سقي! 
‏كما يقرأون فصلاً من سفر العدد‏: «ورفع موسى يده وضرب الصخرة بعصاه مرتين، فخرج ماء غزير, فشربت الجماعة ومواشيها» (عد11:20)، وهنا الصخرة لم تعد صخرة، بل نهرا يفيض. 
‏ثم يقرأون فصلا من سفر التثنية: «الذي أخرج لك الماء من الصخرة الصوان» (تث15:8)؛ ومن سفر المزامير: «المحول الصخرة إلى جداول مياه, الصوان إلى ينابيع مياه» (مز8:114)، وهنا الصخرة تتحول إلى جداول وينابيع. 
‏وهكذا فليس مثل الخاطىء الذي نشفت روحه وجفت مشاعره نحو الله إلا الصخرة الصوان . 
‏وليس الذي آمن بالمسيح إلا هذه الصخرة عينها, حينما يمسها روح الله لتخرج منها أنهار وينابيع وجداول. وسر الماء والإرتواء يظل هو المسيح وحده! ... 
‏وهكذا يستعلن المسيح نفسه في الصخرة، ثم يستعلن عمله في النفس البشرية, مؤكدا أنه هو وحده الذي فيه ومنه الروح والحياة قديماً وجديداً. 
«قالت هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه. لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أعطي بعد, لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مجد بعد»: هنا يتدخل القديس يوحنا لكي, من خبرته الخاصة ومن مجرى الأيام والحوادث, يشرح ما التبس في قول المسيح في حينه، إذ كيف تخرج من بطن الإنسان، إذا آمن بالمسيح، أنهار ماء حي والكتاب لم يذكر شيئاً مثل هذا بالنسبة للماء؛ فهذا ظل في الحقيقة أحجية ولغزاً ، إلى أن حل الروح القدس بعد الصليب والقيامة وانسكب على التلاميذ، فشعروا كيف ينسكب الروح عليهم كالماء ويفيض الروح من قلوبهم وأفواههم كأنهار. 
‏وهنا يتضح قول إشعياء : «لأني أسكب ماء على العطشان، وسيولاً على اليابسة، أسكب روحي على نسلك وبركتي على ذريتك.» (إش3:44) 
‏ونبوة يوئيل: «و يكون بعد ذلك أني أسكب روحي على كل بشر, فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم، ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً، ويرى شبانكم رؤى، وعلى العبيد أيضاً وعلى الإماء أسكب روحي في تلك الأيام» (يوئيل28:2-29)؛ حيث «السكب» صفة تختص بالماء. وهو هنا يصف بها عطية الروح القدس. 
‏وإشعياء النبي يصف الماء الذي نبع من الصخرة على هذا المستوى من عمل الروح: «قولوا قد فدى الرب عبده يعقوب ولم يعطشوا في القفار التي سيرهم فيها. أجرى لهم من الصخرة ماء وشق الصخرة ففاضت المياه» (إش20:48-21). وهكذا، كما فاضت المياه من بطن الصخرة، هكذا فاض الروح القدس من بطن الذين شربوا من نعمة المسيح، ولم يتوقف فيضانهم، فصار كنهر جار، جرى هذه السنين كلها ولم يتوقف حتى جرفنا تياره نحن أيضاً في أواخر الدهور. 
«لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد آُعطي بعد, لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مُجد بعد»:  نعلم أن انسكاب الروح القدس هو عطية الآب حسب وعد الآب (أع4:1‏)، حتى إن الروح القدس سُمي «روح الموعد» (أف13:1). وقد ارتبط موعد انسكاب الروح بصعود المسيح وانطلاقه إلى الآب: «إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي» (يو7:16)، فطالما بقي المسيح على الأرض على المستوى الزمني تعطل انسكاب الروح. 
‏أما تمجيد المسيح فهو اصطلاح وضعه القديس يوحنا ليشمل النصرة عل الصليب والموت والنصرة عل العالم وتكميل العمل الخلاصي الذي آل إلى المجد. 
‏أما مجد الصليب والموت فواضح من قول الرب: «الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان» (يو31:13)، عند أول خطوه فى تقرير الموت على الصليب، لحظة خيانة يهوذا. 
‏وأما النصرة على العالم فواضح من قول المسيح: «الآن دينونة هذا العالم, الآن يُطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً» (يو31:12)، وذلك في لحطة سماع صوت الآب: «مجدت وأمجد أيضاً.» (يو28:12) 
‏وأما عن تكميل العمل الخلاصي فواضح من قول الرب في صلاته للآب: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته، والأن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم.» (يو4:17-5) 
‏أما مجد الصعود والعودة إلى الآب، فواضح من قول الرب: «أيها الآب أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا، لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني.» (يو24:17) 
‏فكل خطوات ودرجات المجد جمعها القديس يوحنا في قول واحد: «لم يكن قد مجد بعد». وهذا يقيم لاهوتياً على أعلى مستوى، إذ نرى أعمال المسيح متحدة في وحدة المجد الواحد. فالقديس يوحنا، بهذا القول الواحد الذي تبرهنه جميع أقوال الرب، يجعل أعمال المسيح الاستعلانية في الموت والقيامة والصعود وحدة مطلقة في المجد ليس فيها ما هو أقل من المجد, الذي تصوره آلامه وتذللاته: «ظلم أما هو فتذلل» (إش7:53)، وقبوله الموت كخاطىء، وما هو ممجد الذي تصوره القيامة، وما هو على مستوى المجد الأسنى في أعلى السموات. بل إن القديس يوحنا يقرر، في واقعية مذهلة، أن جميع صور الآلام والصليب تقف في قوة مجدها وكرامتها على مستوى مجد الجلوس عن يمين الآب سواء بسواء.
ولتوضيح القديس يوحنا لكلام المسيح وزن عال جدا, فكلام المسيح: «من آمن بي تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي», هو في ذاته وعد معطل, لأن المسيح لم يكن قد صُلب وقام وانطلق إلى الآب، ولم يكن قد انسكب الروح القدس بعد؛ مما جعل وعد المسيح غير المحقق موضع سؤال محير، لولا تدخل القديس يوحنا بالشرح. فهو تدخل إلهامي أنقذ حيرتنا، لأن التلاميذ على سبيل المثال ظلوا عطاشى وبلا أنهار تفيض منهم حتى وإلى ما بعد القيامة. ولكن هناك، في يوم الخمسين، بدأ قول المسيح يتحقق ويُفهم. 
‏والقديس يوحنا يتدخل, لا ليشرح ما غمض من كلام المسيح, بل ليثبت صدق قول الرب ‏بالدرجة الاولى 
‏«الروح القدس لم يكن قد أُعطي بعد»: وهذا القول في ذاته أيضا محير، لأن في الأصل اليوناني في معظم المخطوطات لا توجد كلمة «أُعطي» فهي مُضافة. فكيف أن الروح لم يكن بعد، مع أن الروح عامل في الخليقة وفي التجسد وفي كلام الرب وأقواله وجميع أعماله؟ الحقيقة هنا تختص بنا نحن، بالبشرية التي لم تكن مهيأة بعد أن تتقبل الروح القدس وعطاياه إلا بعد أن دخل المسيح إلى الأقداس العليا فوجد لنا فداء أبدياً. فالبشرية انتقلت نقلات متلاحقة في شخص المسيح وبشريته من تجسد، لموت، لقيامة، لصعود، وهي تترقى معه وفيه، ولكنها لم تبلغ كمال استحقاقها لتكون في شركة حقيقية مقدسة مع الله والمسيح إلا بعد أن تراءى المسيح أمام الآب، وهو لابس بشريتنا، وجروحه فيه كحمل أُكملت ذبيحته، فكمل بذلك فداء الإنسان وتصالحه مع الآب. لذلك ظل الروح القدس معطلا عن انسكابه على الإنسان، حتى أكمل المسيح في نفسه المصالحة النهائية مع الآب، واستعاد الابن كل مجد الله كابن، فانفتح الطريق المغلق والمحروس بلهيب نار الشاروبيم إلى قلب الآب ونعمته، فصار دخولنا إلى الآب بلا مانع. عندئذ انسكب الروح القدس ليعطينا كل ما اكتسبه المسيح لحسابنا: «يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم.» (يو14:16‏) 
‏وبذلك يلزمنا أن نفهم أن علاقة تمجيد المسيح بمجيء الروح لا تتعلق بشخص المسيح في حد ذاته, وهي لا تنصب على طبيعة المسيح بالتالى وكأنه كان ينقصها المجد، بقدر ما تنصب على طبيعتنا نحن. فتعذر مجيء الروح القدس قبل أن يكمل المسيح مجده أمر يختص بطبيعتنا نحن بالدرجة الاولى؛ إذ قبل أن يكمل المسيح أعمال الخلاص من نحونا, التى هى أعمال تمجيده, ‏لم نكن نحن مؤهلين لمجيء الروح القدس. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 يوليو 2017)

*3- محادثات اليوم الأخير من العيد (37:7-53)
‏«وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ الْعَظِيمِ مِنَ الْعِيدِ وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَنَادَى: «إِنْ عَطِشَ أَحَدٌ فَلْيُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ وَيَشْرَبْ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كَمَا قَالَ الْكِتَابُ تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ». قَالَ هَذَا عَنِ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ مُجِّدَ بَعْدُ.»​‏«وفي اليوم الأخير العظيم من العيد»: كان العيد سبعة أيام يعيشونها في مظال من فروع الشجر التي تمثل التيه أربعين سنة في المظال في البرية, أما اليوم الثامن فكان يُعامل كأيام السبوت، فكانت له كرامة السبت، لذلك سُمي باليوم الكبير أو العظيم، ويمثل عندهم في الذكرى يوم الوصول إلى أرض كنعان. والآن في زماننا هذا يعيد اليهود له عيداً خاصاً يسمونه «الهنوكة» أوعيد الأنوار, وهو يلي عيد الشكر عند الأمريكان, ويعيدون له بإنارة المنارة ذات الشعب الثماني، حيث تبقى الشعبة الثامنة لتنار في هذا اليوم. 
‏وفي كل يوم من الأيام السبعة, حسب ما سبق ووضحنا, كان رئيس الكهنة يذهب باحتفال خاص إلى بركة سلوام ويملأ جرة من الذهب ماء يصبها على مذبح النحاس وقت ذبيحة الصباح، حيث تجري المياه في مجرى خاص من الفضة لتصب في وادي قدرون. وأثناء ذلك يسبحون تسبحة إشعياء النبي مع المزامير. 
‏أما في اليوم الثامن فتتوقف هذه العملية حيث يُمنع العمل فيه. وقد وجد الرب أن هذه هي المناسبة الوحيدة حيث وقف, ويبدو أنه وقف على ملكان عال, ونادى قائلا: 
‏«إن عطش أحد فليقبل إلي»: ‏إن طقس حمل الماء وصبه على المذبح كان يمثل خروج الماء من الصخرة في البرية التي شرب منها الشعب. وبولس الرسول رأى أن هذه الصخرة التي كانت تتبعهم هي المسيح. ولم يكن استدلاله على ذلك من عنده، ولكنه أدرك ذلك بالروح، من موقف الرب في هذا اليوم الثامن بالذات من العيد ليقول، عوض ماء الصخرة: «إن عطش أحد فليقبل إلي ويشرب». وطبعاً، سبقت السامرية أهل أورشليم في شربها من هذا الماء الحي عوض ماء بئر سوخار. 
‏كما سبق أن علم المسيح بذلك في يو 35:6 في المناسبة التي أوضح فيها أنه هو المن الحقيقي, خبز الحياة, جسده الذي سيبذله من أجل حياة العالم, ليأكل المؤمنون ولا يموتون بل يحيون إلى الأبد: «فقال لهم يسوع أنا هو خبز الحياة. من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع، ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش أبداً», أي أنه هو المن، وهو الصخرة في برية العالم، للأكل الحقيقي والشرب الحقيقي. لقد أخذ على عاتقه أن يعولنا في برية هذا العالم حتى نصل إلى الوطن السمائي الدائم بخبزه السري للغاية ومائه السري لأقصى غاية. فالإرتواء منه للقلب العطش لا يبقى إرتواء وحسب ولكنه يحول الصخر إل نهر, فيصير ينبوع إرتواء للآخرين. شيء يفوق عقل العطشان!! أما السر في ذلك فلأن الإيمان بالمسيح، الذي هو مصدر الإرتواء, يأتي بالإتحاد بالرب. فالرب، حينما نشرب من ملئه، يصير فينا كما هو ينبوع إرتواء للآخرين. نفتح فمنا والروح يتكلم، ونتكلم والروح يعلم، ونعلم والروح يعمد، ونعمد والمسيح يخلق إنساناً جديداً على صورة خالقه في القداسة والمجد. لقد ذهب زمان ‏الحبل بالأنين والولادة بالوجع. فبطن الإنسان، عوض أن كانت مقر الخطيئة والموت, صارت عرشاً لله والروح. وعوض أن كانت تحبل بالخطية وتلد بالألم والدموع, صارت تحبل بالروح لتجري منها أنهار ماء وينابيع الفرح للحياة ... والإنسان الذي كان يأكل من تراب الأرض بعرق جبينه ويمزج لقمته بدموعه, صار يأكل خبز الله النازل من السماء ويغمس لقمته في دم ابن الله. 
‏«من آمن بي كما قال الكتاب تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي»: ‏الكتاب هنا يعود بالسامع والقارىء إلى قصة الصخرة في البرية التي عليها سيبني المسيح كنيسته ويخلق منها الإنسان الجديد على صورته, وهي نفس قراءات مراسيم الهيكل في عيد المظال. 
إذ يقرأون فصلا من سفر الخروج: «ها أنا أقف أمامك هناك على الصخرة في حوريب فتضرب الصخرة فيخرج منها ماء ليشرب الشعب» (خر6:17‏). وهكذا لم تعد الصخرة صخرة، بل ينبوع سقي! 
‏كما يقرأون فصلاً من سفر العدد‏: «ورفع موسى يده وضرب الصخرة بعصاه مرتين، فخرج ماء غزير, فشربت الجماعة ومواشيها» (عد11:20)، وهنا الصخرة لم تعد صخرة، بل نهرا يفيض. 
‏ثم يقرأون فصلا من سفر التثنية: «الذي أخرج لك الماء من الصخرة الصوان» (تث15:8)؛ ومن سفر المزامير: «المحول الصخرة إلى جداول مياه, الصوان إلى ينابيع مياه» (مز8:114)، وهنا الصخرة تتحول إلى جداول وينابيع. 
‏وهكذا فليس مثل الخاطىء الذي نشفت روحه وجفت مشاعره نحو الله إلا الصخرة الصوان . 
‏وليس الذي آمن بالمسيح إلا هذه الصخرة عينها, حينما يمسها روح الله لتخرج منها أنهار وينابيع وجداول. وسر الماء والإرتواء يظل هو المسيح وحده! ... 
‏وهكذا يستعلن المسيح نفسه في الصخرة، ثم يستعلن عمله في النفس البشرية, مؤكدا أنه هو وحده الذي فيه ومنه الروح والحياة قديماً وجديداً. 
«قالت هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه. لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أعطي بعد, لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مجد بعد»: هنا يتدخل القديس يوحنا لكي, من خبرته الخاصة ومن مجرى الأيام والحوادث, يشرح ما التبس في قول المسيح في حينه، إذ كيف تخرج من بطن الإنسان، إذا آمن بالمسيح، أنهار ماء حي والكتاب لم يذكر شيئاً مثل هذا بالنسبة للماء؛ فهذا ظل في الحقيقة أحجية ولغزاً ، إلى أن حل الروح القدس بعد الصليب والقيامة وانسكب على التلاميذ، فشعروا كيف ينسكب الروح عليهم كالماء ويفيض الروح من قلوبهم وأفواههم كأنهار. 
‏وهنا يتضح قول إشعياء : «لأني أسكب ماء على العطشان، وسيولاً على اليابسة، أسكب روحي على نسلك وبركتي على ذريتك.» (إش3:44) 
‏ونبوة يوئيل: «و يكون بعد ذلك أني أسكب روحي على كل بشر, فيتنبأ بنوكم وبناتكم، ويحلم شيوخكم أحلاماً، ويرى شبانكم رؤى، وعلى العبيد أيضاً وعلى الإماء أسكب روحي في تلك الأيام» (يوئيل28:2-29)؛ حيث «السكب» صفة تختص بالماء. وهو هنا يصف بها عطية الروح القدس. 
‏وإشعياء النبي يصف الماء الذي نبع من الصخرة على هذا المستوى من عمل الروح: «قولوا قد فدى الرب عبده يعقوب ولم يعطشوا في القفار التي سيرهم فيها. أجرى لهم من الصخرة ماء وشق الصخرة ففاضت المياه» (إش20:48-21). وهكذا، كما فاضت المياه من بطن الصخرة، هكذا فاض الروح القدس من بطن الذين شربوا من نعمة المسيح، ولم يتوقف فيضانهم، فصار كنهر جار، جرى هذه السنين كلها ولم يتوقف حتى جرفنا تياره نحن أيضاً في أواخر الدهور. 
«لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد آُعطي بعد, لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مُجد بعد»:  نعلم أن انسكاب الروح القدس هو عطية الآب حسب وعد الآب (أع4:1‏)، حتى إن الروح القدس سُمي «روح الموعد» (أف13:1). وقد ارتبط موعد انسكاب الروح بصعود المسيح وانطلاقه إلى الآب: «إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي» (يو7:16)، فطالما بقي المسيح على الأرض على المستوى الزمني تعطل انسكاب الروح. 
‏أما تمجيد المسيح فهو اصطلاح وضعه القديس يوحنا ليشمل النصرة عل الصليب والموت والنصرة عل العالم وتكميل العمل الخلاصي الذي آل إلى المجد. 
‏أما مجد الصليب والموت فواضح من قول الرب: «الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان» (يو31:13)، عند أول خطوه فى تقرير الموت على الصليب، لحظة خيانة يهوذا. 
‏وأما النصرة على العالم فواضح من قول المسيح: «الآن دينونة هذا العالم, الآن يُطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً» (يو31:12)، وذلك في لحطة سماع صوت الآب: «مجدت وأمجد أيضاً.» (يو28:12) 
‏وأما عن تكميل العمل الخلاصي فواضح من قول الرب في صلاته للآب: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته، والأن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم.» (يو4:17-5) 
‏أما مجد الصعود والعودة إلى الآب، فواضح من قول الرب: «أيها الآب أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا، لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني.» (يو24:17) 
‏فكل خطوات ودرجات المجد جمعها القديس يوحنا في قول واحد: «لم يكن قد مجد بعد». وهذا يقيم لاهوتياً على أعلى مستوى، إذ نرى أعمال المسيح متحدة في وحدة المجد الواحد. فالقديس يوحنا، بهذا القول الواحد الذي تبرهنه جميع أقوال الرب، يجعل أعمال المسيح الاستعلانية في الموت والقيامة والصعود وحدة مطلقة في المجد ليس فيها ما هو أقل من المجد, الذي تصوره آلامه وتذللاته: «ظلم أما هو فتذلل» (إش7:53)، وقبوله الموت كخاطىء، وما هو ممجد الذي تصوره القيامة، وما هو على مستوى المجد الأسنى في أعلى السموات. بل إن القديس يوحنا يقرر، في واقعية مذهلة، أن جميع صور الآلام والصليب تقف في قوة مجدها وكرامتها على مستوى مجد الجلوس عن يمين الآب سواء بسواء.
ولتوضيح القديس يوحنا لكلام المسيح وزن عال جدا, فكلام المسيح: «من آمن بي تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي», هو في ذاته وعد معطل, لأن المسيح لم يكن قد صُلب وقام وانطلق إلى الآب، ولم يكن قد انسكب الروح القدس بعد؛ مما جعل وعد المسيح غير المحقق موضع سؤال محير، لولا تدخل القديس يوحنا بالشرح. فهو تدخل إلهامي أنقذ حيرتنا، لأن التلاميذ على سبيل المثال ظلوا عطاشى وبلا أنهار تفيض منهم حتى وإلى ما بعد القيامة. ولكن هناك، في يوم الخمسين، بدأ قول المسيح يتحقق ويُفهم. 
‏والقديس يوحنا يتدخل, لا ليشرح ما غمض من كلام المسيح, بل ليثبت صدق قول الرب ‏بالدرجة الاولى 
‏«الروح القدس لم يكن قد أُعطي بعد»: وهذا القول في ذاته أيضا محير، لأن في الأصل اليوناني في معظم المخطوطات لا توجد كلمة «أُعطي» فهي مُضافة. فكيف أن الروح لم يكن بعد، مع أن الروح عامل في الخليقة وفي التجسد وفي كلام الرب وأقواله وجميع أعماله؟ الحقيقة هنا تختص بنا نحن، بالبشرية التي لم تكن مهيأة بعد أن تتقبل الروح القدس وعطاياه إلا بعد أن دخل المسيح إلى الأقداس العليا فوجد لنا فداء أبدياً. فالبشرية انتقلت نقلات متلاحقة في شخص المسيح وبشريته من تجسد، لموت، لقيامة، لصعود، وهي تترقى معه وفيه، ولكنها لم تبلغ كمال استحقاقها لتكون في شركة حقيقية مقدسة مع الله والمسيح إلا بعد أن تراءى المسيح أمام الآب، وهو لابس بشريتنا، وجروحه فيه كحمل أُكملت ذبيحته، فكمل بذلك فداء الإنسان وتصالحه مع الآب. لذلك ظل الروح القدس معطلا عن انسكابه على الإنسان، حتى أكمل المسيح في نفسه المصالحة النهائية مع الآب، واستعاد الابن كل مجد الله كابن، فانفتح الطريق المغلق والمحروس بلهيب نار الشاروبيم إلى قلب الآب ونعمته، فصار دخولنا إلى الآب بلا مانع. عندئذ انسكب الروح القدس ليعطينا كل ما اكتسبه المسيح لحسابنا: «يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم.» (يو14:16‏) 
‏وبذلك يلزمنا أن نفهم أن علاقة تمجيد المسيح بمجيء الروح لا تتعلق بشخص المسيح في حد ذاته, وهي لا تنصب على طبيعة المسيح بالتالى وكأنه كان ينقصها المجد، بقدر ما تنصب على طبيعتنا نحن. فتعذر مجيء الروح القدس قبل أن يكمل المسيح مجده أمر يختص بطبيعتنا نحن بالدرجة الاولى؛ إذ قبل أن يكمل المسيح أعمال الخلاص من نحونا, التى هى أعمال تمجيده, ‏لم نكن نحن مؤهلين لمجيء الروح القدس. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يوليو 2017)

*440:7-44: «فَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا هَذَا الْكلاَمَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا بِالْحَقِيقَةِ هُوَ النَّبِيُّ». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ». وَآخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «أَلَعَلَّ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ يَأْتِي؟ أَلَمْ يَقُلِ الْكِتَابُ إِنَّهُ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ دَاوُدُ فِيهَا يَأْتِي الْمَسِيحُ؟» فَحَدَثَ انْشِقَاقٌ فِي الْجَمْعِ لِسَبَبِهِ. وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنْهُمْ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يُلْقِ أَحَدٌ عَلَيْهِ الأَيَادِيَ.».​
‏انقسم السامعون إلى ثلاثة أقسام: 
‏فالبعض رأوا في المسيح تحقيق نبوة موسى كما جاءت في سفر التثنية (15:18)، وبذلك تحقق لهم الرجاء على مستوى الأمة للخلاص السياسي. وللأسف، فإن المسيح لا يمثل هذا الرجاء الدنيوي، فهو حقا جاء على مستوى النبوة، كما شرح ذلك بإسهاب بطرس الرسول في خطابه في سفر الأعمال في الأصحاح الثالث (وَيُرْسِلَ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الْمُبَشَّرَ بِهِ لَكُمْ قَبْلُ. الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ السَّمَاءَ تَقْبَلُهُ إِلَى أَزْمِنَةِ رَدِّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ عَنْهَا اللهُ بِفَمِ جَمِيعِ أَنْبِيَائِهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ. فَإِنَّ مُوسَى قَالَ لِلآبَاءِ: إِنَّ نَبِيّاً مِثْلِي سَيُقِيمُ لَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكُمْ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكُمْ. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ. وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لاَ تَسْمَعُ لِذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ تُبَادُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ. وَجَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَيْضاً مِنْ صَمُوئِيلَ فَمَا بَعْدَهُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ تَكَلَّمُوا سَبَقُوا وَأَنْبَأُوا بِهَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ. أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ» أع20-26), ولكن ليس لرد الأمة من عبوديتها للرومان أو لإنزال المن من السماء، ولكن «لرد كل واحد منكم عن شروره»؛ فهو خلاص فردي وروحي وليس خلاص أمة وسياسة. 
‏أما البعض الأخر فوجد فيه المسيا، ودليله الآيات التي صنعها أمامهم. فهو مسيا المعجزات في نظرهم الذي يمثل القوة الخارقة لمزيد من البركات الدنيوية والجسدية. وللأسف أيضا فإن المسيح لم يجىء ليصنع آيات, بل لتكون آياته وأعماله كلها آية تشير إلى شخصه كابن الله وإلى طبيعته الإلهية التي منحها للانسان عامة: ليرفعه إلى خليقة جديدة جديرة بالموطن السماوي. 
أما البعض الثالث فقد وقفت أمامه العثرات والعقبات التي فرضتها تعاليم الربيين أمامهم، فجعلتهم يتركون كل ما قاله وعمله المسيح جانبا ليبحثوا عن مولده وموطنه. والقديس يوحنا يسجل لهم نتائج فحوصاتهم، إذ رأوا أنه لا ينبغي أن يأتي المسيح من الجليل بل يتحتم أن يأتي من يت لحم كأقوال الأنبياء. وهنا يهدف القديس يوحنا من تسجيله الحرفي لأقوالهم هذه إلى هدفين: 
‏الأول: وهو الأبسط في نظره، أنهم يجهلون تاريخ المسيح, لأنه وُلد فعلا في يت لحم, وجاهلون في تأكيداتهم, لأنهم يبحثون عن الظاهر. 
‏أما الهدف الثاني: وهو الأعظم والأخطر، فإن القديس يوحنا يرى أنه حتى ولو صحت أبحاثهم أنه ولد في بيت لحم فإن ميلاده في بيت لحم لا يشير ولا يؤكد من أين جاء المسيح على مستوى الإرسالية وعلى مستوى الوطن الحقيقي وعل مستوى الطبيعة التي جاء بها: «تعرفونني وتعرفون من أين أنا، ولكن من نفسي لم آت بل الذي أرسلني هو حق الذي أنتم لستم تعرفونه» (يو28:7). وهذه هي المبادىء الأساسية التي نهج عليها القديس يوحنا في إنجيله فلم يذكر قصة ميلاده أصلاً، لأنه اهتم بموطنه السمائي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يوليو 2017)

*45:7-53«فَجَاءَ الْخُدَّامُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ. فَقَالَ هَؤُلاَءِ لَهُمْ: «لِمَاذَا لَمْ تَأْتُوا بِهِ؟». أَجَابَ الْخُدَّامُ: «لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ قَطُّ إِنْسَانٌ هَكَذَا مِثْلَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ». فَأَجَابَهُمُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً قَدْ ضَلَلْتُمْ؟ أَلَعَلَّ أَحَداً مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَوْ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ آمَنَ بِهِ؟ وَلَكِنَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ النَّامُوسَ هُوَ مَلْعُونٌ». قَالَ لَهُمْ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ لَيْلاً وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ: «أَلَعَلَّ نَامُوسَنَا يَدِينُ إِنْسَاناً لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُ أَوَّلاً وَيَعْرِفْ مَاذَا فَعَلَ؟». أَجَابُوا: «أَلَعَلَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ؟ فَتِّشْ وَانْظُرْ! إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُمْ نَبِيٌّ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ». فَمَضَى كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ».
1:8 «أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَمَضَى إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ.»​
‏عادت حملة الضباط (البوليس) إلى السنهدريم المنعقد بحضوو بعض الفريسيين المختارين ورؤساء الكهنة دون أن ينقذوا أمر المجمع بالقبض عليه. وكان السبب المباشر أنهم فعلا لم يستطيعوا ذلك. 
‏أولاً ، لأنهم شعروا بقوة الرب الطاغية التي حلت أوصالهم، فلم يستطيعوا الإقدام على القبض عليه. 
‏ثانياً، لأن الرأي الشعبي أمامهم كان معظمه منحازاً للمسيح، وكان من الخطورة أن يقدموا على هذا العمل. 
‏أما العذر الذي قدموه فكان في حقيقته تحديا لأوامر السنهدريم، لأن معناه أن هذا ليس إنساناً عادياً يليق به القبض عليه!! ويلاحظ القارىء التأكيد على نفي الوضع العادي للانسان بالنسبة للمسيح في الكلام: «لم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثل هذا الإنسان». فقوة الكلام هنا منصبة على هذا الإنسان أنه لير إنسان مثله, وثانياً على الكلام الذي سمعوه أن ليس كلام قط سُمع من إنسان مثل هذا الكلام!! وهذا في الواقع يسجله القديس يوحنا ليكشف الرأي الرسمي لبوليسى السنهدريم الذي يعتمد في تقريره على صدق الحالة أمامه والذي يحمل معنى حقيقة المسيح في شخصه: «ليس إنساناً» وفي كلامه «ليس كلاماً قط لإنسان». 
‏أما رد الفريسيين الذين أخذوا المبادرة في الكلام وليس رؤساء الكهنة، وذلك طبعاً بسبب توترهم الأعمى الذي يوقعهم دائمأ في الخطأ حتى ضد القانون والناموس الذي يدعون حمايته، فكان قولهم: 
«ألعلكم أنتم أيضاً ضللتم»: هنا الإتهام الموجه للضباط يصيب هدفين: الأول, أنهم خالفوا أوامر السنهدريم الصريحة بالقبض عليه دون فحص. والثاني, أنهم انحازوا إلى صفه وايدوا صحة كلامه، وبالتال عدم صحة الأمر بالقبض عليه. ولم يكن أمام الفريسيين المتسرعين في الإ تهام وفي إصدار الأوامر إلا أن يقدموا برهانا واهيا جداً للدفاع عن أنفسهم أمام إصرار الضباط على عدم صحة قرار القبض عليه ألا وهو أن يلوذوا بتقديم أعذار واهية أن أحدا من الرؤساء أو الفريسيين لم يؤمن به. وواضح أن هذا العذر يخرج عن مستوى مسئولية الضباط ولا يدخل في اختصاصات هيئة البوليس . 
‏ولكن شعور الفريسيين بالكراهية والحقد ضد المسيح جعلهم ينقلبون على الشعب الذي انحاز إلى المسيح والذي سبب فشل مهمة الضباط في القبض على المسيح، فخرج السخط من أفواههم باللعنات على الشعب السالم. 
«ولكن هذا الشعب الذي لا يفهم الناموس هو ملعون»: ومعروف أن طبقة المتعلمين من الكتبة والفريسيين والناموسيين، وهم المتشددون بحرفية الناموس والمترفعون بعلمهم، ومعهم الصدقيون (كهنة ورؤساء كهنة) وهم الطبقة الأرستقراطية المترفعة بوظائفهم (الإلهية)، كانوا جميعاً ينظرون إلى الشعب المسالم غير المتعلم بنظرة الإحتقار الشديد باعتبارهم «مساكين الأرض»، كغنم تساق بالعصي، يُشرب لبنها ويُنتف صوفها وتُسام كما تُسام البهيمة لهوى صاحبها. كما كان الشعب الذي لا يدرس الناموس ويمارسه بحرفيته, في نظرهم, ملعوناً، وذلك حسب حرفية أحكام الناموس والعمل به. وطبعاً العيب عيبهم، لأن نقص التعليم والجهالة ليست هي خطية الجاهل بل خطية المتعلم. ويكفي للتدليل على ذلك تعليم الربيين ن عدم استحقاق المرأة نهائياً لنوال أي تعليم عن الناموس . أما هذا العذر الذي قدمه هؤلاء الفريسيون بأن أحد الرؤساء أو الفريسيين لم يؤمن به, وهذه اللعنات التي صبها هؤلاء الفريسيون على الشعب، لم ترق لأحد الأعضاء الحاضرين لأنه كان يؤمن بالمسيح، ولكن خفية، وهو نيقوديموس «معلم إسرائيل» (يو10:3), الذي زار المسيح ليلا. ويبدو أنه كان يتودد إلى الى المسيح. وكان صديقا للقديس يوحنا، وقد اعترف للمسيح وكثيرون معه بأنه «من الله». «يا معلم نعلم أنك أتيت من الله» (يو2:3). لذلك انتهز نيقوديموس هذه الفرصة للرد على هؤلاء الفريسيين ردا أردعهم في الحقيقة، إذ أوضح لهم بطريق غير مباشر أنهم هم الذين لا يعملون بالناموس, أو بالحري, وبحسب أسلوب القديس يوحن, هم المستحقون اللعنة وليس الشعب الذي انحاز للمسيح. 
«ألعل ناموسنا يدين إنساناً لم يُسمع منه أولا ويعرف ماذا فعل»: وبهذا القول يكون نيقوديموس قد انحاز للضباط الرافضين لصحة قرار القبض، وبطريق غير مباثر ساند المسيح إنما بالطريق القانوني. 
«أجابوا وقالوا له: ألعلك أنت أيضا من الجليل. فتش وانظر. إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل. فمضى كل واحد إلى بيته. ‏أما يسوع فمضى إلى جبل الزيتون»: لم يستمعوا للنصيحة القانونية حسب الناموس، بل حثهم غضبهم أن ينقلبوا على نيقوديموس أيضا فأسندوا إليه جهالة الجليليين (الفلاحين)، وعن طريق خفي ألحقوا به عارا أن يكون من أتباع المسيح لأنه يحاول الدفاع عن واحد منهم. وهذا يوضح مدى الشطط الذي اندفعوا فيه. ثم زوروا الحقيقة حينما قالوا: «لم يقم نبي من الجليل». وكأنهم أقاموا أنفسهم حكاما على العناية الإلهية يربطونها حينما أو حيثما شاءوا؛ علمأ بأن نبياً مرموقاً، وهو يونان، كان من «جت حافر»  بالجليل، فهو من سبط زبولون وهم سكنذ الجليل الأصليون (2مل25:12). ولكن, بلغة القديس يوحنا وأسلوبه. حتى ولو لم يكن قد قام نبي من الجليل، فهذا لا يمت إلى قضية ابن الله في شيء، وهو الذي نزل من السماء وبقي هناك «ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء». وما كان الجليل ولا كانت اليهود‏ية إلا «موطئاً لقدميه». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يوليو 2017)

*45:7-53«فَجَاءَ الْخُدَّامُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ. فَقَالَ هَؤُلاَءِ لَهُمْ: «لِمَاذَا لَمْ تَأْتُوا بِهِ؟». أَجَابَ الْخُدَّامُ: «لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ قَطُّ إِنْسَانٌ هَكَذَا مِثْلَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ». فَأَجَابَهُمُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً قَدْ ضَلَلْتُمْ؟ أَلَعَلَّ أَحَداً مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَوْ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ آمَنَ بِهِ؟ وَلَكِنَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ النَّامُوسَ هُوَ مَلْعُونٌ». قَالَ لَهُمْ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ لَيْلاً وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ: «أَلَعَلَّ نَامُوسَنَا يَدِينُ إِنْسَاناً لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُ أَوَّلاً وَيَعْرِفْ مَاذَا فَعَلَ؟». أَجَابُوا: «أَلَعَلَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ؟ فَتِّشْ وَانْظُرْ! إِنَّهُ لَمْ يَقُمْ نَبِيٌّ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ». فَمَضَى كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ».
1:8 «أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَمَضَى إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ.»​
‏عادت حملة الضباط (البوليس) إلى السنهدريم المنعقد بحضوو بعض الفريسيين المختارين ورؤساء الكهنة دون أن ينقذوا أمر المجمع بالقبض عليه. وكان السبب المباشر أنهم فعلا لم يستطيعوا ذلك. 
‏أولاً ، لأنهم شعروا بقوة الرب الطاغية التي حلت أوصالهم، فلم يستطيعوا الإقدام على القبض عليه. 
‏ثانياً، لأن الرأي الشعبي أمامهم كان معظمه منحازاً للمسيح، وكان من الخطورة أن يقدموا على هذا العمل. 
‏أما العذر الذي قدموه فكان في حقيقته تحديا لأوامر السنهدريم، لأن معناه أن هذا ليس إنساناً عادياً يليق به القبض عليه!! ويلاحظ القارىء التأكيد على نفي الوضع العادي للانسان بالنسبة للمسيح في الكلام: «لم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثل هذا الإنسان». فقوة الكلام هنا منصبة على هذا الإنسان أنه لير إنسان مثله, وثانياً على الكلام الذي سمعوه أن ليس كلام قط سُمع من إنسان مثل هذا الكلام!! وهذا في الواقع يسجله القديس يوحنا ليكشف الرأي الرسمي لبوليسى السنهدريم الذي يعتمد في تقريره على صدق الحالة أمامه والذي يحمل معنى حقيقة المسيح في شخصه: «ليس إنساناً» وفي كلامه «ليس كلاماً قط لإنسان». 
‏أما رد الفريسيين الذين أخذوا المبادرة في الكلام وليس رؤساء الكهنة، وذلك طبعاً بسبب توترهم الأعمى الذي يوقعهم دائمأ في الخطأ حتى ضد القانون والناموس الذي يدعون حمايته، فكان قولهم: 
«ألعلكم أنتم أيضاً ضللتم»: هنا الإتهام الموجه للضباط يصيب هدفين: الأول, أنهم خالفوا أوامر السنهدريم الصريحة بالقبض عليه دون فحص. والثاني, أنهم انحازوا إلى صفه وايدوا صحة كلامه، وبالتال عدم صحة الأمر بالقبض عليه. ولم يكن أمام الفريسيين المتسرعين في الإ تهام وفي إصدار الأوامر إلا أن يقدموا برهانا واهيا جداً للدفاع عن أنفسهم أمام إصرار الضباط على عدم صحة قرار القبض عليه ألا وهو أن يلوذوا بتقديم أعذار واهية أن أحدا من الرؤساء أو الفريسيين لم يؤمن به. وواضح أن هذا العذر يخرج عن مستوى مسئولية الضباط ولا يدخل في اختصاصات هيئة البوليس . 
‏ولكن شعور الفريسيين بالكراهية والحقد ضد المسيح جعلهم ينقلبون على الشعب الذي انحاز إلى المسيح والذي سبب فشل مهمة الضباط في القبض على المسيح، فخرج السخط من أفواههم باللعنات على الشعب السالم. 
«ولكن هذا الشعب الذي لا يفهم الناموس هو ملعون»: ومعروف أن طبقة المتعلمين من الكتبة والفريسيين والناموسيين، وهم المتشددون بحرفية الناموس والمترفعون بعلمهم، ومعهم الصدقيون (كهنة ورؤساء كهنة) وهم الطبقة الأرستقراطية المترفعة بوظائفهم (الإلهية)، كانوا جميعاً ينظرون إلى الشعب المسالم غير المتعلم بنظرة الإحتقار الشديد باعتبارهم «مساكين الأرض»، كغنم تساق بالعصي، يُشرب لبنها ويُنتف صوفها وتُسام كما تُسام البهيمة لهوى صاحبها. كما كان الشعب الذي لا يدرس الناموس ويمارسه بحرفيته, في نظرهم, ملعوناً، وذلك حسب حرفية أحكام الناموس والعمل به. وطبعاً العيب عيبهم، لأن نقص التعليم والجهالة ليست هي خطية الجاهل بل خطية المتعلم. ويكفي للتدليل على ذلك تعليم الربيين ن عدم استحقاق المرأة نهائياً لنوال أي تعليم عن الناموس . أما هذا العذر الذي قدمه هؤلاء الفريسيون بأن أحد الرؤساء أو الفريسيين لم يؤمن به, وهذه اللعنات التي صبها هؤلاء الفريسيون على الشعب، لم ترق لأحد الأعضاء الحاضرين لأنه كان يؤمن بالمسيح، ولكن خفية، وهو نيقوديموس «معلم إسرائيل» (يو10:3), الذي زار المسيح ليلا. ويبدو أنه كان يتودد إلى الى المسيح. وكان صديقا للقديس يوحنا، وقد اعترف للمسيح وكثيرون معه بأنه «من الله». «يا معلم نعلم أنك أتيت من الله» (يو2:3). لذلك انتهز نيقوديموس هذه الفرصة للرد على هؤلاء الفريسيين ردا أردعهم في الحقيقة، إذ أوضح لهم بطريق غير مباشر أنهم هم الذين لا يعملون بالناموس, أو بالحري, وبحسب أسلوب القديس يوحن, هم المستحقون اللعنة وليس الشعب الذي انحاز للمسيح. 
«ألعل ناموسنا يدين إنساناً لم يُسمع منه أولا ويعرف ماذا فعل»: وبهذا القول يكون نيقوديموس قد انحاز للضباط الرافضين لصحة قرار القبض، وبطريق غير مباثر ساند المسيح إنما بالطريق القانوني. 
«أجابوا وقالوا له: ألعلك أنت أيضا من الجليل. فتش وانظر. إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل. فمضى كل واحد إلى بيته. ‏أما يسوع فمضى إلى جبل الزيتون»: لم يستمعوا للنصيحة القانونية حسب الناموس، بل حثهم غضبهم أن ينقلبوا على نيقوديموس أيضا فأسندوا إليه جهالة الجليليين (الفلاحين)، وعن طريق خفي ألحقوا به عارا أن يكون من أتباع المسيح لأنه يحاول الدفاع عن واحد منهم. وهذا يوضح مدى الشطط الذي اندفعوا فيه. ثم زوروا الحقيقة حينما قالوا: «لم يقم نبي من الجليل». وكأنهم أقاموا أنفسهم حكاما على العناية الإلهية يربطونها حينما أو حيثما شاءوا؛ علمأ بأن نبياً مرموقاً، وهو يونان، كان من «جت حافر»  بالجليل، فهو من سبط زبولون وهم سكنذ الجليل الأصليون (2مل25:12). ولكن, بلغة القديس يوحنا وأسلوبه. حتى ولو لم يكن قد قام نبي من الجليل، فهذا لا يمت إلى قضية ابن الله في شيء، وهو الذي نزل من السماء وبقي هناك «ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء». وما كان الجليل ولا كانت اليهود‏ية إلا «موطئاً لقدميه». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يوليو 2017)

*الأصحاح الثامن​
أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَمَضَى إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ. ثُمَّ حَضَرَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي الصُّبْحِ وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ فَجَلَسَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ. وَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِناً. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسَطِ. قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ. وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَأنا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟». قَالُوا هَذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأرض. وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!». ثُمَّ انْحَنَى أَيْضاً إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ عَلَى الأرض. وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ خَرَجُوا وَاحِداً فَوَاحِداً مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسَطِ. فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَداً سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ قَالَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولَئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟». فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ يَا سَيِّدُ». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «ولاَ أنا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً». ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أنا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَنْتَ تَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِكَ. شَهَادَتُكَ لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتُ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فلاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ آتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ أَمَّا أنا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَداً. وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أنا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي بَلْ أنا وَالآب الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. وَأَيْضاً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ رَجُلَيْنِ حَقٌّ. أنا هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لِنَفْسِي وَيَشْهَدُ لِي الآب الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَنِي أنا وَلاَ أَبِي. لَوْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً». هَذَا الْكلاَمُ قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْخِزَانَةِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ. وَلَمْ يُمْسِكْهُ أَحَدٌ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ. قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «أنا أَمْضِي وَسَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَتَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطِيَّتِكُمْ. حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أنا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا». فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْتُلُ نَفْسَهُ حَتَّى يَقُولُ: حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أنا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؟». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: « أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ أَمَّا أنا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ أَمَّا أنا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أنا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أنا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ. إِنَّ لِي أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً أَتَكَلَّمُ وَأَحْكُمُ بِهَا مِنْ نَحْوِكُمْ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَقٌّ. وَأنا مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْهُ فَهَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِلْعَالَمِ». وَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ عَنِ الآب. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أنا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي. والَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآب وَحْدِي لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ». وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي. وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ». أَجَابُوهُ: «إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَاراً؟». أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأبد أَمَّا الابن فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأبد. فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الابن فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً. أنا عَالِمٌ أَنَّكُمْ ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. لَكِنَّكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي لأَنَّ كلاَمِي لاَ مَوْضِعَ لَهُ فِيكُمْ. أنا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ مَا رَأَيْتُمْ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمْ». أَجَابُوا: «أَبُونَا هُوَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ أَوْلاَدَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَكُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ!. وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأنا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ. أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِناً. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي. لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ. وَأَمَّا أنا فَلأَنِّي أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟. الَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمَ اللَّهِ. لِذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ». فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَسْنَا نَقُولُ حَسَناً إِنَّكَ سَامِرِيٌّ وَبِكَ شَيْطَانٌ؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أنا لَيْسَ بِي شَيْطَانٌ لَكِنِّي أُكْرِمُ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تُهِينُونَنِي. أنا لَسْتُ أَطْلُبُ مَجْدِي. يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ وَيَدِينُ. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأبد». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «الآنَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ بِكَ شَيْطَأنا. قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ: «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأبد». أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ. وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ. وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أنا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِباً لَكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ. أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أنا كَائِنٌ». فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يوليو 2017)

*استعلان طبيعة المسيح «النورانية»
«أنا هو نور العالم»
‏مكان البشارة: فى أورشليم ‏في عيد المظال​
 ‏ويشمل هذا الأصحاح: 
1 _ المرأة الخاطئة: (2:8-11). 
2- حوار المسيح مع اليهود: 
‏أ _ «أنا هو نور العالم»: (12:8-20). 
ب _ «أنا هو» : (21:8-22). 
‏ج _ «إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً»: (30:8-51). 
د _ المسيح وإبراهيم: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن» (52:8-59) 
أ _ المرأه الخاطئة: يفتتح القديس يوحنا الأصحاح الثامن بحادثة المرأة التي أٌمسكت وهي تُخطىء، ويبدو أن القصة في ظاهرها لا تتمشى مع سياق أحاديث المسيح في الهيكل، ويعترض العلماء على وضع هذه القصة هنا في هذا الموضع من إنجيل يوحنا، كما يعترض البعض الآخر على خروج هذه القصة, من حيث صياغة الكلمات اليوناية والظروف المحيطة بالحديث, عن أسلوب القديس يوحنا، وخاصة لورود اسم «الكتبة» مع الفريسيين، وهو لقب لم يستخدمه القديس يوحن افي إنجيله قط، وكذلك ورود «جبل الزيتون» وذكر الرب أنه كان يعلم وهو «جالس» ... إلخ . 
‏ولقد انقسم الآباء الأوائل ما بين مؤكد لصحة الرواية ولورودها في مكانها الصحيح أمثال القديس «جيروم» و«أغسطين» و«امبروسيوس» وكثير من آباء الكنيسة الغربية، على ‏أساس ورود القصة بوضعها في نسخة الفولجاتا، وهي النسخة اللاتينية التي تقول إنها وُجدت في كثير من المخطوطات اليوناية وأنها تُقرأ في عيد القديسة بيلاجية في 8 أكتوبر من كل عام. 
ويكشف هؤلاء الآباء عن سبب غياب هذه القصة في المخطوطات الأخرى، وهو خوف الآباء الأوائل من استخدام هذه القصة كمشجع للانحلال الخلقي مما حدا بهم إلى حذفها من نسخ بعض المخطوطات (أغسطين، «ضد يلاجيوس» 17:2). 
‏وقد وُجدت هذه القصة في المخطوطات الأكثر قدماً وهي النسخة الممفيسية, والنسخة الحبشية والنسخ الأرمنية. ويقرر العالم جرايز باخ أنه وجدها بحالها في مائة مخطوطة، ويعود العالم ألفورد ويقول إنه وجدها في ثلثمائة مخطوطة وخاصة النسخ اللا تينية، وهي التي لجأ إليها في الشرح كل من أمبروسيوس وأغسطين وجيروم. 
ويلاحظ الباحث أن الآباه الشرقيين كانوا هم الأكثر تحفظاً وامتناعاً، بل وحضاً للامتناع عن الخوض في شرح هذه القصة أو الرجوع إليها أو حتى ذكرها بالمرة، بل وقد لجأ البعض إلى جحد صحة هذه القصة برمتها سواء بسبب اعتراضات خارجية في القصة أو اعتراضات جوهرية أخلاقية. والذين جحدوا هذه القصة أو صمتوا إزاءها هم: اوريجانوس ويوحنا ذهبي الفم وكبريانوس. ومعروف أن أوريجانوس كان مُحارباً جنسياً إلى الدرجة التي فيها خصي نفسه بنفسه، لذلك فإن حذفها من شرحه لإنجيل يوحنا له ما يبروه من ظروفه الخاصة. ويوحنا ذهبي الفم كان مُضطهداً على مستوى اضطهاد المعمدان بسبب التعليق على خطية الزنا، لذلك فإن حذف هذه القصة من تفسيراته يتمثى مع ظروف حياته وخدمته أيضاً. 
‏ولكن الذي يقطع بصحة هذه القصة وورودها بحالها في الإنجيل هو ورودها في كتاب تعاليم الرسل‏(24:2‏)، وذلك في سياق صحة وضرورة قبول عودة الخطاة التائبين إلى الكنيسة، الأمر الذي كان بعض المتعصبين وضيقي العقل يعلمون ضد ذلك، مما كان يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تفكك الكنيسة كلها. وقد أورد كتاب «تعاليم الرسل» القصة بكلماتها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يوليو 2017)

*1:8-6 «أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَمَضَى إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ. ثُمَّ حَضَرَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي الصُّبْحِ وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ فَجَلَسَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ. وَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِناً. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسَطِ. قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ. وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟». قَالُوا هَذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأرض.​
‏«جبل الزيتون»: ذهاب المسيح إلى جبل الزيتون كان أمراً معتاداً وذلك للصلاة هناك. وقد كان هذا محور قصة التسليم. وقد تعرف يهوذا على المكان بسبب اعتياد الرب قضاء الليالى مصلياً هناك: «وكان في النهار يعلم في الهيكل، وفي الليل يخرج ويبيت في الجبل الذي يدعى جبل الزيتون، وكان كل الشعب يبكرون إليه في الهيكل ليسمعوه» (لو37:21-38). علماً بأن بيت عنيا التي كان يلجأ إليها الرب للراحة في بيت مريم ومرثا كانت خلف تلك التلال من جهة الشرق. وكان بستان جثسيماني عل منحدرات الجبل المواجهة لأورشليم. 
‏وأما مجيئه إلى الهيكل في «الصباح الباكر» أى «مبكراً»، فهي كلمة سقط معناها في الترجة العربية, فهذا كان اعتياد الرب في الخدمة. 
‏وجلوس الرب أثناء التعليم هو من اعتياد كبار المعلمين، إذا كانت التعاليم تمتد إلى أوقات طويلة. 
‏وذكر كلمة «الكتبة» مع «الفريسيين» ليس أصلاً من استخدام القديس يوحنا وهي تخصيص للجماعة المدققة ، ويكنى عن الاثنين في إنجيل يوحنا عادة بـ « اليهود». وقد اعتنى هؤلاء المكدرون أن يزعجوا الجمع الملتف حول المعلم بهذه القضية الخاصة بهذه المرأة كحيلة مدبرة، والتي غالباً كانت جاهزة ومحجوزة لرفعها للجهات القضائية المختصة، ولكنهم أحضروها في الصباح للشوشرة ولاستخدامها كوسيلة ليستخلصوا من المسيح حكماً منافياً للناموس يكون نواة للشكوى عليه. والقضية بالصورة التي قدموها للمسيح ناقصة ومبتورة. فالفاعل الأصلي مع المرأة غير موجود, والشهود غير موجودين، وهم الذين يلزم أن يكونوا اثنين على الأقل، مح زوج المرأة إذا كانت متزوجة. 
‏وأحكام الناموس بمقتضى هذه الحالات هي كالآتي: 
«إذا زنا رجل مع امرأة: فإذا زنا مع امرأة قريبه فإنه يقتل، الزاني والزانية» (لا10:20)، وهما حالتان متساويتان غير أن الحالة الثانية تعتبر«فعل فاضح». 
‏«إذا وُجد رجل مضطجعاً مع امرأة زوجة بعل يُقتل الاثنان, الرجل المضطجع مع المرأة والمرأة.» (تث22:22‏) 
«إذا كانت فتاة عذراء مخطوبة لرجل فوجدها رجل في المدينة واضطجع معها فأخرجوهما كليهما إلى باب تلك المدينة وارجموها بالحجارة حتى يموتا، الفتاة من أجل أنها لم تصرخ في المدينة والرجل من أجل أنه أذل امرأة صاحبه.» (23:22-24‏) 
«ولكن إن وجد الرجل الفتاة المخطوبة في الحقل وأمسكها الرجل واضطجح معها، يموت الرجل الذي اضطجع معها وحده, وأما الفتاة فلا تفعل بها شيئاً. ليس على الفتاة خطية للموت.» (تث25:22-26) 
«إذا وجد رجل فتاة عذراء غير مخطوبة فأمسكها واضطجع معها فوجدا، يعطي الرجل الذي اضطجع معها لأبي الفتاة خمسين من الفضة وتكون هي له زوجة من أجل أنه قد أذلها. لا يقدر أن يطلقها كل أيامه»    (تث28:22-29) 
‏وقد أورد هؤلاء المنكدون سنداً قانونياً لا يمكن أن يفلت منه القاضى بأي حال من الأحوال، وهو حدوث القبض على الزانية «في ذات الفعل» والذي يُسمى في القضاء: «حالة تلبس». 
‏وهكذا قدم هؤلاء المنكدون هذه القصية على حالها وتركوا للمسيح أن يختار الحكم القضائي في مقابل اختيارهم هم الرجم بحسب الناموس. 
‏وفي الحقيقة حاول كثير من العلماء إقصاء هذه القصة برمتها من إنجيل يوحنا لعدم توافقها مع أسلوب الإنجيل، علمأ بأن القديس يوحنا أوردها كعادته كآية مخفية غاية في الأهمية والخطورة، إذ يبرز هنا القديس يوحنا الصورة الحقيقية التي كانت في ذهن الكتبة والفربيين عن مستوى المسيح التشريعي والقضائي؛ ومن ناحية أخرى يبرز المسيح باعتباره المشرّع الجديد الذي بحكمه وقضائه سيلغي حالاً وفي جلسة واحدة غير مباشرة كل شريعة موسى القضائية القائمة على البينة والملابسات, والتي أهملت تماماً حكم الضمير, والباعث الأخلاقى وتقوى الشهود ونزاهة القاضي!! وإني في الحقيقة لأتعجب كل العجب كيف يحدث هذا الهجوم المكثف من بعض الآباء والعلماء على هذه القصة التي قضت بعجز التشريع والقضاء الموسوي واستحدثت للقضاء المسيحي مستوى عال من الاستنارة الروحية والأخلاقية وتقديس حق الحياة للخاطىء؟ 
‏وعلى القارىء أن يتبصر معي في مطلب هؤلاء المتعطشين لسفك الدم, المطالبين بحياة امرأة هي إنسان له حق الحياة كما لهم . واعتمادهم الوحيد في هذا السلوك الدموي اللا إنساني هو ناموس موسى! ولم يكفيهم هذا المطلب القاتل الذي بيتوا له لهذه المرأة التي وقعت في أيديهم، بل استخدموه أسوأ استخدام لتلفيق تهمة قتل أخرى أضمروها وأحكموا التمهيد لها لاصطياد المسيح ذاته ... 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء, إذا تبصر في نية هؤلاء القتلة، مقدار إحكام الفخ الذي وضعوه للمعلم لأنه ‏إن حكم المسيح بحسب الناموس القائم على الحرف والدينونة، فقُتلت المرأة أمام عينيه وبحكم منه، يكون قد انحرف انحرافاً هائلاً عن مستوى الحب والرحمة والفداء الذي جاء ليرفعه عالياً كمعيار للحياة الجديدة بكل مقوماتها، سواء من جهة الأخلاق العامة أو السلوك أو الخدمة أو التشريع أو القضاء. فالمسيح رفع الرحمة فوق العدل, وجعل المحبة الينبوع والمصب، وأسس عمل التوبة ليحتوي كل بأس الإنسان. 
‏وإن هو حكم بمقتضى الحب والرحمة، يكون قد تجاهل الناموس بنفس الجهالة التي في قلوب هؤلاء الأدعياء التي يرونها أنها هي هي الناموس الأقدس القائم, في أذهانهم, على الحرف القاتل، ويكون المسيح بذلك مستحقاً للقتل!! علمأ أنهم يضعونه هنا في مأزق, لأنه سبق وقال إنه ما جاء لينقض الناموس بل ليكمله!! (مت17:5) 
‏والذي يلزم أن ننتبه إليه في هذا المضمار التشريعي والقضائي الذي أقحم فيه المسيح, أن المسيح سبق أن قال، وسيعيد القول: «إني لم آت لأدين العالم بل لأخلص العالم» (يو17:3, 47:12)؛ وبالمعنى الآبسط أنه جاء ليبرئ الخاطىء لا ليقتله، وهو سيبرئه على حساب نفسه، إذ سيدفع هو ثمن خطيته من دمه. فإن كنا سنسمع منه حالاً حكم براءة مذهل لهذه المرأة الخاطئة المختارة: «أنا لا أدينك، اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضاً!!»‏، فهذا حكم قائم على دفع غرامة فادحة: حياة بحياة ونفس بنفس. لقد فداها المسيح قبل أن يعطيها البراءة, لقد حكم على نفسه بالقتل ليبرئها!!, إنه قاض، نعم قاض، ولكنه محام بآن واحد، وليى محامياً فقط بل وأب، بل وحبيب يكره الخطية ولكنه يحب الخطاة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يوليو 2017)

*6:8-9: « قَالُوا هَذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأرض. وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!». ثُمَّ انْحَنَى أَيْضاً إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ عَلَى الأرض. وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ خَرَجُوا وَاحِداً فَوَاحِداً مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسَطِ.»​
‏أمام حماس هؤلاء النكديين المتربصين للقتل والإيقاع بالمسيح، انحنى الرب في هدوء وبدا كمن يكتب على الأرض بأصبعه وكأنه غير مبال بتحمسهم. وقد اصطنع الرب هذا الموقف ليقلل من غلوائهم, ويمهد للدخول داخل ضمائرهم. ولكنهم استمروا يطالبونه بالجواب وبإلحاح، فما كان منه إلا أن انتصب فجأة ليستحضر انتباههم وبادرهم بالحكم: فهو موافق على ناموس موسى تماماً، لأنه لم يأت لينقضه، ولكنه جاء ليكمل ما نقص فيه وفيهم, ليصير«ناموس الكمال» وليس ناموس موسى بعد. فلكي يُرجم الخاطىء بحسب نص ناموس موسى يلزم أن يكون من ينطق بالحكم، ومن ينقذ الحكم، لم يأت الخطيئة، وإلا يكون هو الأوجب بالرجم والموت: «من كان منكم بلا خطية فليرمها أولاً بحجر». 
‏فلما واجههم بالحق الذي في روح الناموس واشترط على من ينفذ الناموس أن يكون على مستوى الناموس, وهذا حق وعدل لا يختلف عليه اثنان، خرجوا من ساحة المحكمة التي أقاموها بأنفسهم، الواحد بعد الآخر, لأن ضمائرهم كانت تبكتهم. لأنه من ذا الذي يستطيع أن يتصور أن خاطئاً يتحمل دم خاطىء أمام الله؟ لقد أصابتهم الرعبة أمام عيني المسيح التي اخترقت ضمائرهم، بل عظامهم، وكان تأثير كلام المسيح على الشيوخ شديد الوطأة لأنهم لم يكونوا أفضل من قضاة سوسنة في سفر دانيال. لقد تخلوا عن فريستهم بين يديه، بل وتركوه هو أيضاً بعد أن بيتوا أن يكون هو فريستهم الأخرى. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يوليو 2017)

*10:8-11: «فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَداً سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ قَالَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولَئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟». فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ يَا سَيِّدُ». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «ولاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً».​
«أين هم أولئك المشتكون عليك. أما أدانك أحد. فقالت. لا أحد يا سيد»: لقد خسر هؤلاء المشتكون قضيقهم واستقالوا كقضاة وتركوا منصتهم. فالمشتكون صاروا تحت الشكوى عينها والقضاة فقدوا صلاحيتهم، لأنهم صاروا تحت الدينونة. فإذا وضح أن الناموس هكذا أصبح بلا قضاة في إسرائيل فقد بطل الناموس!! 
‏وهكذا عرى المسيح كل من الناموس والناموسيين, فالناموس صارم وأساسه «رفع الشر» أي إبطال الخطية, ولكن وضح أنه لا يوجد من يستطيح أن يحكم به لأنه لا يوجد من هو بلا خطية حتى يستطيع أن يرفع الشر من إسرائيل أو يبطل الخطية! 
‏إذن، الناموس, بحد كلماته, يحكم على الخاطىء ويدين الخطية, ولكن لا يستطيع أن يبطل الخطية. وهذا أول عمل استعلاني عمله المسيح إزاء الناموس، لقد استعلن عجزه باستعلان عجز كل من يحكم ويدين به» لأنه إذا حكم أي قاض على الخاطىء أو أدانه, وهو نفسه خاطىء, يحكم ويدين نفسه بآن واحد. هذا القانون المسيحي يذكره القديس بولس, شيخ الفريسيين, الذي يعلم ما هو الصحيح في الناموس حقاً: «لذلك أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان، كل من يدين، لأنك فيما تدين غيرك تحكم على نفسك, لأنك أنت الذي تدين تفعل تلك الأمور بعينها ... أفتظن هذا، أيها الإنسان الذي تدين الذين يفعلون مثل هذه وأنت تفعلها، أنك تنجو من دينونة الله.» (رو1:2-3) 
‏كما كشف المسيح نقص الناموس الخطير في كونه يحكم بحسب الظاهر والمنظور، ويتجاهل عن عمد ما في الباطن والضمير, وذلك إزاء حكم المسيح الذي اعتمد اعتماداً قوياً على حكم الضمير, والذي ثبت أنه قادر أن يلغي حكماً بالإعدام ثابتاً على يد شهود عيان. 
‏وهكذا حينما وقف المشتكون, والحجارة في أيديهم في لهفة لتنفيذ حكم الموت في هذه النفس الخاطئة, أيقظ المسيح ضمائرهم, فرأوا فجأة أنهم واقعون في نفس الفعل الذي يدينونه، فألقوا الحجارة من أيديهم، وخرجوا من ساحة قضاء الناموس، وتركوا الخاطئة للمسيح!! بل وتركوا المسيح أيضاً، إذ ذابت نفوسهم فيهم. 
‏ويقول في هذا القديس أغسطين: [وبقي اثنان: المرأة التعسة (بل السعيدة) في مواجهة الرحمة المتجسدة] 
‏وبذلك أصبح المسيح, وبموافقة القوامين على الناموس, أنه هو وحده القادر أن يحكم على الخاطىء ويدين بمقتضى الناموس لأنه هو وحده والوحيد الذي بلا خطية! ولكن لكي تظهر رسالة المسيح واضحة كل الوضوح قال: «ولا أنا أدينك». ولماذا لا يدين؟ وأين الناموس؟ 
‏لقد أدان المسيح نفسه وأكمل حكم الناموس في نفسه عنا وعن هذه الخاطئة، وتقبل عن كل خطاة الأرض حكم الموت؛ فأصبح الوحيد الذي له حق التبرئة, فهو يبرىء الخاطىء والفاجر، لأنه دفح دمه ثمناً لخطية الخاطىء وفجر الفاجر, كان من كان. لهذا يقول بولس الرسول: «واما الذي لا يعمل ولكن يؤمن بالذي يبرر الفاجر فإيمانه يُحسب له برا.» (رو5:4) 
‏وهنا يقول القديس أغسطين أيضاً: [لأنك في، أصبحت بلا خطية.] 
[وبقول المسيح «اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضاً» ‏فقد أدان الخطية ولكن برأ الخاطىء.] 
وحينما مات المسيح على الصليب عن الخطاة، أكمل كل مطالب الناموس وأحكامه ضد كل الخطاة. فحفظ للناموس كرامته، وأرسل كل محافظ قضاياه للحفظ في دار مخازن رحمة الله. وبذلك يكون المسيح قد أنشأ بموته ناموساً آخر فوق ناموس موسى. فناموس موسى يحكم ويدين على أساس ثبوت الخطية، فالخطية هي قوة الناموس حيث تتنوع قوانين الناموس على أساس تنوع الخطية. فجاء المسيح ورفع الخطية بكل أنواعها بموته، وأبطلها بكل أشكالها نهائيا بذبيحة نفسه، فصار ناموس موسى بلا قوة، وتعطلت كل بنوده وقوانينه ونحى قضاته. ألم يحدث هذا فعلاً أمام المسيح حينما خرج القضاة المشتكون بمقتضى الناموس؟ أما تنحى القضاة؟ فانخفضت هامة الناموس وارتفعت هامة المسيح! فتجلت محبة الله ورحمته في قوة ذبيحة المسيح. فإن كانت قوة ناموس موسى هي الخطية لحكم الموت, فقد صارت قوة ناموس المسيح هي النعمة للبراءة. وهكذا حكمت النعمة في المسيح عوض النقمة في الناموس. وعلى هذا الأساس قال المسيح للمرأة المرتجفة تحت نقمة الناموس «ولا أنا أدينك, اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضاً». 
‏وللقارىء أن يتعجب كيف خرج المسيح من هذه القضية الشائكة المميتة وقد برأ المرأة, وأدان المشتكين, وزكى ناموس موسى واحتفظ له بكرامته, وأخيراً أرسى قواعد ناموس النعمة والحياة. 
«اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضاً.»: ‏كلمة «اذهبي» بالمفرد هي نفسها تأتي بالجمع «اذهبوا بسلام»، والتي تقال في نهاية الليتورجيا, أي الصلاة العامة أو الإفخارستيا؛ وتسمى Missa وهي الإذن للمصلين بالخروج من حضرة الله محملين بالبركة. وهذه الكلمة تحمل بالفعل قوة إلهية للحفظ والرعاية من لدن الله القدير وكأن المسيح يدعو لها بالحفظ. ويكفي توضيحاً لذلك أن نتذكرأن هذه المرأة الخاطئة قد انتقلت من حكم الموت إلى حكم الحياة، ومن لعنة الناموس إلى رحمة المسيح. 
‏كما يلاحظ أنه قبل أن يقول لها المسيح «لا تخطئي أيضاً» قال لها «اذهبي» محملة بقوة براءة أو تبرير من عنده، هي لا تستحقها بسبب أعمالها، ولكن استحقتها بسبب حضورها إليه، أو بالحري مثولها في حضرته, والمثول في حضرة الله نعمة عظمى؛ حتى وإن كان على غير دعوة أو ميعاد كالسامرية أو هذه الخاطئة أو كبولس الرسول نفسه!! يكفي أنها انتظرت منه رحمة, ‏فوجدتها مضافاً إليها نعمة. 
‏إن معظم الشراح والعلماء والآباء الأوائل لم ينصفوا هذه المرأة الخاطئة، ولكن كيف؟ ولماذا؟ 
نحن جيعاً سنمثل أمام كرسي المسيح على هذا الحال نفسه، وليس من يستحق أن يتزكى قط بسبب أعماله، ولكن إن كنا نتنظر رحمة فسنجدها، وإن كنا نرجو منه حياة فسنحيا. 
«لا تخطئي أيضاً»: أي لا تعودي إلى سيرتك الأولى، هي دعوة للتوبة. ولكن الذي يدعو إلى التوبة هنا هو المسيح ويوجهها شخصيا منه إليها، فهي دعوة مدعمة بالقوة، وكأنه يعرض نفسه كسند خفي لجهادها ويعدها سرا بالمؤازرة. إنه يستحث فيها إرادتها الحرة، ولكنه هو نفسه يشاء ذلك منها، أي أنه يضم مشيئته إلى مشيئتها, فأي رجاء ملأ قلب هذه الخاطئة في هذه الساعة. إنه في الحقيقة رجاء يمتد إلينا وإلى كل خاطىء يلقي نفسه بلا شفقة بين يدي المسيح، كما ألقى هؤلاء الكتبة الأفظاظ هذه المرأة الخاطئة, بل السعيدة، في يدي المسيح. 
‏وفي نهاية قصة المرأة الخاطئة التي اعترضت حديث المسيح في عيد المظال، وفرقت بين حديثه عن «الماء الحي» و«نور العالم»، نود أن نوجه نظر الباحث أن كلام المسيح بخصوص المرأة الخاطئة كان بحد ذاته تعليماً هاما للغاية عن ناموس موسى ومقارنته العملية بناموس المسيح. أي أن قصة المرأة الخاطئة قدمها القديس يوحنا في مكانها الصحيح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 يوليو 2017)

*10:8-11: «فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَداً سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ قَالَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولَئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟». فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ يَا سَيِّدُ». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «ولاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً».​
«أين هم أولئك المشتكون عليك. أما أدانك أحد. فقالت. لا أحد يا سيد»: لقد خسر هؤلاء المشتكون قضيقهم واستقالوا كقضاة وتركوا منصتهم. فالمشتكون صاروا تحت الشكوى عينها والقضاة فقدوا صلاحيتهم، لأنهم صاروا تحت الدينونة. فإذا وضح أن الناموس هكذا أصبح بلا قضاة في إسرائيل فقد بطل الناموس!! 
‏وهكذا عرى المسيح كل من الناموس والناموسيين, فالناموس صارم وأساسه «رفع الشر» أي إبطال الخطية, ولكن وضح أنه لا يوجد من يستطيح أن يحكم به لأنه لا يوجد من هو بلا خطية حتى يستطيع أن يرفع الشر من إسرائيل أو يبطل الخطية! 
‏إذن، الناموس, بحد كلماته, يحكم على الخاطىء ويدين الخطية, ولكن لا يستطيع أن يبطل الخطية. وهذا أول عمل استعلاني عمله المسيح إزاء الناموس، لقد استعلن عجزه باستعلان عجز كل من يحكم ويدين به» لأنه إذا حكم أي قاض على الخاطىء أو أدانه, وهو نفسه خاطىء, يحكم ويدين نفسه بآن واحد. هذا القانون المسيحي يذكره القديس بولس, شيخ الفريسيين, الذي يعلم ما هو الصحيح في الناموس حقاً: «لذلك أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان، كل من يدين، لأنك فيما تدين غيرك تحكم على نفسك, لأنك أنت الذي تدين تفعل تلك الأمور بعينها ... أفتظن هذا، أيها الإنسان الذي تدين الذين يفعلون مثل هذه وأنت تفعلها، أنك تنجو من دينونة الله.» (رو1:2-3) 
‏كما كشف المسيح نقص الناموس الخطير في كونه يحكم بحسب الظاهر والمنظور، ويتجاهل عن عمد ما في الباطن والضمير, وذلك إزاء حكم المسيح الذي اعتمد اعتماداً قوياً على حكم الضمير, والذي ثبت أنه قادر أن يلغي حكماً بالإعدام ثابتاً على يد شهود عيان. 
‏وهكذا حينما وقف المشتكون, والحجارة في أيديهم في لهفة لتنفيذ حكم الموت في هذه النفس الخاطئة, أيقظ المسيح ضمائرهم, فرأوا فجأة أنهم واقعون في نفس الفعل الذي يدينونه، فألقوا الحجارة من أيديهم، وخرجوا من ساحة قضاء الناموس، وتركوا الخاطئة للمسيح!! بل وتركوا المسيح أيضاً، إذ ذابت نفوسهم فيهم. 
‏ويقول في هذا القديس أغسطين: [وبقي اثنان: المرأة التعسة (بل السعيدة) في مواجهة الرحمة المتجسدة] 
‏وبذلك أصبح المسيح, وبموافقة القوامين على الناموس, أنه هو وحده القادر أن يحكم على الخاطىء ويدين بمقتضى الناموس لأنه هو وحده والوحيد الذي بلا خطية! ولكن لكي تظهر رسالة المسيح واضحة كل الوضوح قال: «ولا أنا أدينك». ولماذا لا يدين؟ وأين الناموس؟ 
‏لقد أدان المسيح نفسه وأكمل حكم الناموس في نفسه عنا وعن هذه الخاطئة، وتقبل عن كل خطاة الأرض حكم الموت؛ فأصبح الوحيد الذي له حق التبرئة, فهو يبرىء الخاطىء والفاجر، لأنه دفح دمه ثمناً لخطية الخاطىء وفجر الفاجر, كان من كان. لهذا يقول بولس الرسول: «واما الذي لا يعمل ولكن يؤمن بالذي يبرر الفاجر فإيمانه يُحسب له برا.» (رو5:4) 
‏وهنا يقول القديس أغسطين أيضاً: [لأنك في، أصبحت بلا خطية.] 
[وبقول المسيح «اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضاً» ‏فقد أدان الخطية ولكن برأ الخاطىء.] 
وحينما مات المسيح على الصليب عن الخطاة، أكمل كل مطالب الناموس وأحكامه ضد كل الخطاة. فحفظ للناموس كرامته، وأرسل كل محافظ قضاياه للحفظ في دار مخازن رحمة الله. وبذلك يكون المسيح قد أنشأ بموته ناموساً آخر فوق ناموس موسى. فناموس موسى يحكم ويدين على أساس ثبوت الخطية، فالخطية هي قوة الناموس حيث تتنوع قوانين الناموس على أساس تنوع الخطية. فجاء المسيح ورفع الخطية بكل أنواعها بموته، وأبطلها بكل أشكالها نهائيا بذبيحة نفسه، فصار ناموس موسى بلا قوة، وتعطلت كل بنوده وقوانينه ونحى قضاته. ألم يحدث هذا فعلاً أمام المسيح حينما خرج القضاة المشتكون بمقتضى الناموس؟ أما تنحى القضاة؟ فانخفضت هامة الناموس وارتفعت هامة المسيح! فتجلت محبة الله ورحمته في قوة ذبيحة المسيح. فإن كانت قوة ناموس موسى هي الخطية لحكم الموت, فقد صارت قوة ناموس المسيح هي النعمة للبراءة. وهكذا حكمت النعمة في المسيح عوض النقمة في الناموس. وعلى هذا الأساس قال المسيح للمرأة المرتجفة تحت نقمة الناموس «ولا أنا أدينك, اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضاً». 
‏وللقارىء أن يتعجب كيف خرج المسيح من هذه القضية الشائكة المميتة وقد برأ المرأة, وأدان المشتكين, وزكى ناموس موسى واحتفظ له بكرامته, وأخيراً أرسى قواعد ناموس النعمة والحياة. 
«اذهبي ولا تخطئي أيضاً.»: ‏كلمة «اذهبي» بالمفرد هي نفسها تأتي بالجمع «اذهبوا بسلام»، والتي تقال في نهاية الليتورجيا, أي الصلاة العامة أو الإفخارستيا؛ وتسمى Missa وهي الإذن للمصلين بالخروج من حضرة الله محملين بالبركة. وهذه الكلمة تحمل بالفعل قوة إلهية للحفظ والرعاية من لدن الله القدير وكأن المسيح يدعو لها بالحفظ. ويكفي توضيحاً لذلك أن نتذكرأن هذه المرأة الخاطئة قد انتقلت من حكم الموت إلى حكم الحياة، ومن لعنة الناموس إلى رحمة المسيح. 
‏كما يلاحظ أنه قبل أن يقول لها المسيح «لا تخطئي أيضاً» قال لها «اذهبي» محملة بقوة براءة أو تبرير من عنده، هي لا تستحقها بسبب أعمالها، ولكن استحقتها بسبب حضورها إليه، أو بالحري مثولها في حضرته, والمثول في حضرة الله نعمة عظمى؛ حتى وإن كان على غير دعوة أو ميعاد كالسامرية أو هذه الخاطئة أو كبولس الرسول نفسه!! يكفي أنها انتظرت منه رحمة, ‏فوجدتها مضافاً إليها نعمة. 
‏إن معظم الشراح والعلماء والآباء الأوائل لم ينصفوا هذه المرأة الخاطئة، ولكن كيف؟ ولماذا؟ 
نحن جيعاً سنمثل أمام كرسي المسيح على هذا الحال نفسه، وليس من يستحق أن يتزكى قط بسبب أعماله، ولكن إن كنا نتنظر رحمة فسنجدها، وإن كنا نرجو منه حياة فسنحيا. 
«لا تخطئي أيضاً»: أي لا تعودي إلى سيرتك الأولى، هي دعوة للتوبة. ولكن الذي يدعو إلى التوبة هنا هو المسيح ويوجهها شخصيا منه إليها، فهي دعوة مدعمة بالقوة، وكأنه يعرض نفسه كسند خفي لجهادها ويعدها سرا بالمؤازرة. إنه يستحث فيها إرادتها الحرة، ولكنه هو نفسه يشاء ذلك منها، أي أنه يضم مشيئته إلى مشيئتها, فأي رجاء ملأ قلب هذه الخاطئة في هذه الساعة. إنه في الحقيقة رجاء يمتد إلينا وإلى كل خاطىء يلقي نفسه بلا شفقة بين يدي المسيح، كما ألقى هؤلاء الكتبة الأفظاظ هذه المرأة الخاطئة, بل السعيدة، في يدي المسيح. 
‏وفي نهاية قصة المرأة الخاطئة التي اعترضت حديث المسيح في عيد المظال، وفرقت بين حديثه عن «الماء الحي» و«نور العالم»، نود أن نوجه نظر الباحث أن كلام المسيح بخصوص المرأة الخاطئة كان بحد ذاته تعليماً هاما للغاية عن ناموس موسى ومقارنته العملية بناموس المسيح. أي أن قصة المرأة الخاطئة قدمها القديس يوحنا في مكانها الصحيح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 يوليو 2017)

*2- حوار المسيح مع اليهود (12:8-59)​‏أ- الجزء الأول من الحوار: «أنا هو نور العالم» (12:8-20)
«الشعب السالك في الظلمة أبصر نورا عظيماً. الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت أشرق عليهم نور.» (إش2:9‏)
‏«الجلوس في الظلمة وظلال الموت موثقين بالذل والحديد ... أخرجهم من الظلمة وظلال الموت وقطع قيودهم.» (مز10:107و14)

12- ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».​
نحن لا نزال فى عيد المظال, وعودة على ذى بدء: ‏لقد توقف حديث المسيح الذي قدمه في الهيكل للشعب وهو في «الخزانة» عند قوله: «وفي اليوم الأخير العظيم من العيد وقف يسرع ونادى قائلاً: إن عطش أحد فليقبل إلي ويشرب. من آمن بي، كما قال الكتاب، تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي» (يو37:7-38). توقف الحديث لشرح القديس يوحنا عن معنى هذه الآية بالنسبة لانسكاب الروح القدس, ثم تلا ذلك وصف انقسام الشعب بين مؤيد ومعارض, ثم أتت حملة الضباط التي أرسلها رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون للقبض عليه, ثم التحقيق مع أعضاء الحملة بسبب عدم القبض عليه. وينتهي الأصحاح السابع بانقسام أعضاء السنهدريم على أنفسهم, ثم انفضاض السنهدريم، وذهاب كل واحد إلى بيته. 
‏ثم يبتدىء الأصحاح الثامن بحضور المسيح مبكراً من جبل الزيتون، واستئناف التعليم في الهيكل بحضور الشعب, ثم محاولة الكتبة والفريسيين الشوشرة على التعليم بإحضار المرأة الخاطئة، وتنتهي قصتها أيضاً بخروج الكتبة والفريسيين منهزمين واحدا فوحدا, وتخرج الخاطئة منتصرة. 
ثم يستأنف المسيح تعليمه من بعد «الماء الحي» إلى «نور العالم». 
«ثم كلمهم يسوع أيضاً...»: هنا يرتبط الحديث بالآية: «من آمن بي، كما قال الكتاب، تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حي.» (38:7) 
‏ونحن هنا, من جهة مجرى الحوادث المترادفة، أمام حقيقة طقس آخر هو طقس «النور» في عيد المظال الذي كان يجري بإيقاد أربع منارات مرتفعة جداً داخل الهيكل، كل منها لها أربعة صحون على الظهر، يصلون إليها لإشعالها بواسطة سلم، وفي كل صحن فتيلة مشتعلة مصنوعة من القماش الذي يستخدمه الكهنة كأحزمة لربط الوسط. وكانت توضع في بيت النساء في رواق النساء، حيث كان المسيح يعلم. كذلك نحن الآن أيضاً في آخر أيام العيد وهو اليوم الثامن. 
‏والإحتفال الطقسي بإيقاد النور في رواق النساء, في الخزانة التي في الهيكل، وفي كل المظال التي كانوا يعيشون فيها في هذه الأيام, كان تذكاراً لعمود النور الذي أرسله الله لهم، يقودهم في برية التيه أثناى الليل (خر21:13). وهنا أيضاً يرى المسيح المناسبة لكي يستعلن لهم نفسه أنه هو النور الحقيقي الذي جاء لينير العالم. 
«أنا هو نور العالم. من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة»:  أما عمود النور الذي قادهم في البرية في ليل تيههم وقتياً فكان قد انقطع لعدم الحاجة إليه، وأما المسيح فهو النور الذي جاء لينير العالم دائمأ والى الأبد. 
‏وحينما يعلن المسيح أنه «نور العالم‏»، فهذا تعبير عن روح رسالته وفعلها: إنه «الكاشف والمعلن عن الله في العالم المظلم»؛ إنه إعلان عن تحقيق كل مواعيد الله السابقة متركزة فيه شخصياً. كما أنه دعوة عامة لليهود والعالم كله أن ينتبه إلى هذا الشروق الإلهي. إنها دعوة موازية لدعوته السابقة في الأصحاح السابع: «إن عطش أحد فليقبل إلي ويشرب: (يو37:7). أما هنا فهي: «إن أعوز العالم معرفة الله في ما سبق، فها الآن المعرفة تغطى كل الأرض؛ المعرفة التي تشرح كل وجود كان ما كان، في حضرة وجود الله!! 
‏فحينما يقول المسيح: «أنا هو نور العالم»، فهو يعني، بحسب اللغة اليونانية: «أنا هو النور للعالم»، الذي شرحه المسيح بعدها مباشرة في آية موازية: «بل يكون له نور الحياة»، فهو النور للعالم، النور المعطي للحياة!! والتي لخصها القديس يوحنا شارحاً بقوله في مقدمة إنجيله: «فيه كانت الحياة, والحياة كانت نور الناس» (يو4:1)، حيث الحياة في المسيح تكون بعينها هي نور الناس، أو نور العالم!! «فالنور» بالمعنى الإلهي هو «الحياة في عالم الله». ودخول النور إلى عالم الإنسان حوله إلى عالم الله, ليحيا فيه الإنسان. 
‏ثم لينتبه القارىء جدا, فقول المسيح: «أنا هو نور العالم» لا يعني به النور المختص بمشاكل الإنسان تجاه العالم، بل النور المختص بالإنسان نفسه تجاه الله!! لأن مشكلة الإنسان العظمى في العالم هي نفسه، هي معرفته لذاته على ضوء معرفته لله. وحينما يقول المسيح: «أنا هو نور العالم»، فهو يكشف بصورة مفاجئة وقوية مدى اقتحام الذات الإلهية للعالم، هذه القوة التي لا يشرحها إلا بالتجسد. فهو وحده الذي يرفع الغموض منها، لأن قائلها هو الإنسان يسوع المسيح بحسب الفكر البشري. 
‏لذلك لكي يرفع المسيح مفهوم «أنا هو نور العالم» من المستوى الرمزي أو التصوري، الذي قد يقع فيه السامع أوالقارىء، دعمه في الحال بالفعل العملي والإختباري الذي يعلن مدى الحق الإلهي فيه، فيقول: «من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظمة، بل يكون له نور الحياة»، حيث يتحول «النور» إلى «حياة»، أي إلى عمل وسلوك يشهد بمدى الحق في هذا النور!! هنا النور يصير «كخبز الحياة» الذي كل من يأكله يحيا به إلى الأبد، أي يحيا بالمسيح، والماء الحي الذي كل من يشربه تخرج من بطنه أنهار ماء الحياة، أي يكرز بالمسيح الذي يحيا فيه؛ هكذا النور كل من يقبله، أي يؤمن به، يصير له «نور الحياة، أي المسيح نفسه يحيا فيه. 
‏هكذا ، فالخبز الحي والماء الحي ونور الحياة هو هو شخص المسيح، عدما يؤمن به الإنسان يصير خبزه الجديد وماءه الجديد ونوره الجديد في حياته الجديدة. 
‏والمسيح هو الخبز الحي ومعطي هذا الخبز، والماء الحي ومعطي هذا الماء، ونور الحياة ومعطي هذا النور. هنا لينتبه القارىء، لأن معنى هذا أن كل استعلانات المسيح يستحيل فهمها أو قبولها أو الإيمان بها أو الحياة فيها بدون المسيح نفسه. فهي ليست مدركات يمكن أن تُفهم وتُنسى، بل هي واقع حياة في حياة. فبقدر ما نؤمن بالمسيح، نأخذ، وبقدر ما نأخذ، نقترب، وبقدر ما نقترب، نفهم وندرك ونستعلن ونكرز!! 
لقد دخل النور «الحقيقي» إلى العالم ملتحفاً جسد إنسان، وهو أصلاً «اللابس (الملتحف) النور كثوب» (مز2:104‏)، جاء لينير البشرية من داخل كيانها، فصارت حياة الإنسان نوراً بعد أن كان يتخبط في ظلمة العالم. لقد استنارت حياة الانسان بالنور الإلهي, فأنارت ، وصارت أنواراً في العالم: «أنتم نور العالم» (مت14:5). ولا يزال المسيح هو هو عمود النور الذي يسير بالبشرية المستنيرة به وبالله، في طريقها الضيق الحرج، داخل ليل برية العالم المظلم، يقودنا خطوة بعد خطوة. والذي يتبع النور لا يشعر بليل العالم, ولن تدركه الظلمة، هذه حقيقة يدركها كل من استنار بالمسيح والتصق به: «الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن أخاف» (مز1:27)، هذا نشيد داود الذي سار وراء الرب وتسبحته في فمه، وتهليل الخلاص في قلبه. 
‏وحينما نطرق هذا الفكر من الوجهة اللاهوتية يتضح لنا عمقه، فالطبيعة البشرية بالنسبة للنور الإلهي مظلمة, خاطئة، ضيقة, يدب فيها الموت, وشعاع الله لم يكن ينفذ إليها, ولكن حينما استعلن لنا الرب الطبيعة الإلهية التي فيه، وصيرنا شركاء فيها، نفذ النور الإلهي إلى أعماقنا, فأدركنا طبيعة الله وأسراره، واستنارت عقولنا وقلوبنا بفكره ومشيئته وكلماته. لأن طبيعتنا العمياء الخرساء، بالنسبة لشخص ذات الله, اُستهدفت لعمل روح الله القدوس، فدخلها النوره ودخلتها الحياة الإلهية، فتغيرت وتجددت, وصار لها أُذن تسمع ما لم يكن يُسمع، وعين ترى ما لم يكن يُرى، وقلب يستطلع بالروح حتى أعماق الله: «ورأينا مجده» (يو14:1)، وروح تحيا مع الله: «من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد.» (اكو17:6)
«أنا هو نور العالم»: هذا القول يستحيل أن ينطقه إلا الله وحده: «وقال لى أكتب، فإن هذه الأقوال صادقة وأمينة. ثم قال لى قد تم. أنا هو الألف والياء, البداية والنهاية. أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا ... والمدينة لا تحتاج إلى الشمس ولا إلى القمر ليضيئا فيها, لأن مجد الله قد أنارها, والخروف سراجها. وتمشي شعوب المخلصين بنورها ... لأن ليلاً لا يكون هناك» (رؤ5:21و23و24و25) 
‏ويلزم أن نرجع إلى مقدمة إنجيل يرحنا، لنرى كيف قدم الإنجيل المسيح باعتباره «الكلمة» و«النور الحقيقي» و«الحياة الأبدية», ثم كيف شهد القديس يوحنا ضمن شهادة التلاميذ: و(نحن) رأينا مجده». 
‏فالكلمة، وهو بهاء ونور مجد الآب والحامل للحياة اللأبدية, تجسد, فاستُعلن فيه نور الآب, واستعلنت الحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب مخفية عن حياة هذا العالم. والنور لما أضاء في قلوب التلاميذ، كان هو التجلي بعينه حيث رأوا مجده, فالنور والمجد معاً لا يفترقان. والمجد هو التعبير البشري لرؤية الحضور الإلهي أو الكيان الإلهي في المسيح: «أنا هو». لذلك، فالنور الإلهي في المسيح: «أنا هو نورالعالم» الذي صار بتجسده، هوتعبير عن طبيعة الله التي استعلنت للإنسان في تجسد الكلمة, خصيصاً لإعلان عهد الخلاص للإنسان. وبمعنى آخر يكون النور الإلهي المُعلن في المسيح والذي يشهد له المسيح «أنا هو نور العالم»، هو تعبير عن حقيقة فعل الخلاص الذي يُفهم أنه انعتاق ‏من ظلمة هذا الدهر وتفاهة مجده. وإشعياء النبي يصف هذا الاشراق العجيب في ملء الزمن بالنسبة لكنيسة الله هكذا: «قومي استنيري لأنه قد جاء نورك ومجد الرب أشرق عليك، لأنه ها هي الظلمة تغطي الأرض (الؤثنية)، والظلام الدامث الأمم (الخطية). أما عليك فيشرق الرب (أنا هو نور العالم) ومجده عليك يٌرى. فتسير الأمم في نورك، والملوك في ضياء إشراقك.» (إش1:60-3) 
‏‏ثم انظر كيف يرى إشعياء النور الإلهي المتجلي بالمجد في كنيسته يلتحم بالخلاص التحاماً, وباعتباره الغاية العظمى في خطته الإلهية، يقول إشعياء: «تسمين أسوارك خلاصاً وأبوابك تسبيحاً. لا تكون لك بعد الشمس نوراً في النهار ولا القمر ينير لك مضيئاً، بل الرب يكون لك نوراً أبدياً وإلهك زينتك (أنا هو نور العالم). لا تغيب بعد شمسك وقمرك لا ينقص، لأن الرب يكون لك نوراً أبدياً، وتكمل أيام نوحك، وشعبك كلهم أبرار.» (إش18:60-21)
‏ويطيب لهذا النبي القديس أن يمزج النوم بالخلاص بالتسبيح بزينة النفس، أي التجلي الروحي.
لقد أشار إليه إشعياء النبي: «أنا الرب, قد دعوتك بالبر، فامسك بيدك وأحفظك وأجعلك عهدا للشعب، ونوراً للأمم, لتفتح عيون العمي, لتخرج من الحبس المأسورين، من بيت السجن، الجالسين في الظمة.» (إش6:42-7) 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء أن المسيح بعد أن قال: «أنا هو نور العالم»، فتح عيني الأعمى بالفعل!... كذلك يقول إشعياء، وكأنه يحكي ما يرى من وراء الزمان، كيف أُهين النور وحاولت الظلمة عبثاً إطفاءه، ولكنه انتصر، وصار خلاصاً لأقصى الأرض, واستنارت به الشعوب، وتحررت من سلطان الظلمة، وصارت الكلمة غذاء للروح وماء للحياة كينبوع أبدي: «قد جعلتك نورا للأمم لتكون خلاص إلى أقصى الأرض. هكذا قال الرب فادي إسرائيل، قدوسه للمهان النفس, لمكروه الأمة, لعبد المتسلطين ... قائلاً للأسرى: اخرجوا، للذين في الظلام. اظهروا ... لا يجوعون ولا يعطشون، ولا يضربهم حر ولا شمس، لأن الذي يرحمهم يهديهم، والى ينابيع المياه يوردهم ..» (إش 6:49-10) 
‏وهنا يجمع إشعياء النبي النور, وتفتيح العيون, وخبز الحياة, والماء الحى, والينابيع. 
‏«نور الحياة» : وكذلك ملاخي النبي: «ولكم أيها المتقون اسمي تشرق شمس البر والشفاء في أجنحتها.» ‏(مل2:4) 
‏وما يهمنا هنا في هذه النبوة الأخيرة: أن الله سيعطي اسمه مقروناً بإشراق النور, وبالحياة التي فيه, التي بلا أسقام، كناية عن الخليقة الجديدة التي تتنفس بالروح، وسوف يرى القارىء أن الرب سيكشف عن اسم الله الذي يتكلم به، بعد أن قال: «أنا هو نور العالم»، وكيف أعطى الشفاء بالفعل للمولود أعمى، فأصبح له «نور الحياة» على المستوى المحسوس. ونبوة ملاخي تعطي المقارنة صحيحة وعملية؛ كما أن الشمس هي للعالم لحياة الجسد وتجديده وشفائه، كذلك الرب هو شمس الروح وبرها ونورها وطهارتها. 
‏وقد حاول الربيون تفسير النور كما جاء في العهد القديم، كما في المزامير: «الرب نوري... ممن أخاف» (مز1:27)، بأنه هو الناموس، لأن الناموس يوضح السلوك في الحياة كالنور في الظلمة. وهذا لم يغب عن سماع الرب وفكره، فهو يصحح ويعلن نفسه أنه «نورالحياة», و«الطريق» أيضاً، و«الباب» وأن من يتبعه، لا تدركه الظمة ولا يدركه ليل. 
وحينما يوضع الناموس في مواجهة المسيح، يكون المسيح هو كمال الناموس. وكما قال الربيون إن «الهيكل» هو «النور» قال المسيح انقضوه وأنا أُقيمه في ثلاثة أيام، هيكلاً يملأ لا الأرض فقط، بل والماء، نوراً ومجداً، كناية عن الخليقة الجديدة بجسده. 
‏والقديس يوحنا في رؤياه رأى منظر هذا الهيكل الجديد بالفعل، والرب سراجه، وشعوب المخلصين تمشي في نوره (رؤ23:21-24). 
‏إن استعلان الطبيعة الإلهية في المسيح كان بقصد أساسي، وهو أن تمتد قوى هذه الطبيعة وتتخلل الإنسان ككيان مخلوق أصلاً على صورة الله. وتعاليم المسيح وكلماته كانت انبعاثاً وامتداداً لهذه القوى الإلهية التي في طبيعة المسيح: «الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة» (يو63:6)، ونور أيضاً بالضرورة، وخاصة حينما كان يتكلم المسيح عن نفسه وعن طبيعته «أنا هو نور العالم». هذه ‏هي انبعاثات الطبيعة الإلهية في كلمات، وكأن الكلمات شعاع هذا النور، إذا أصاب قلبا مفتوحاً تخلله وأضاءه. هذا هو قول المسيح: «من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظمة بل يكون له نو والحياة». وهكذا فإن نور العالم يتضح أنه «نور الحياة». 
‏وما معنى «يكون له نور الحياة»؟ أليس أن نور الحياة يكون قد استقر فيه, «المسيح يحيا فيّ» (غل20:2)، وصار ملكا له؟ ثم ما معنى أن نمتلك نور الحياة الذي في المسيح؟ أليست هذه هي الشركة في أعلى وأعمق معناها، حيث يجمعنا فيه وإليه شعاع نوره وقوة حياته المنبعثة من تعاليمه وكلماته وروحه؟ وأليس هذا هو بعينه الذي يقوله المسيح في صلاته للآب: «أنا فيهم وأنت فىّ» (يو23:17)؟ هذا هو منبع النور ومصبه. أما قوته فقد أوضحها المسيح على المستوى العملي: «أنتم الأن أنقياء (مضيئون) لسبب الكلام الذي أكلمكم به. اثبتوا في وأنا فيكم» (يو3:15-4). «إن حفظتم وصاياي (نور). تثبتون في محبتي, كما أني أنا قد حفظت وصايا أبي وأثبت في محبته» (يو10:15). أما رفع هذا المستوى العملي إلى المستوى الرؤيوي فقد هتف به داود: «بنورك نرى نوراً» (مز9:36). فنور المسيح واسطة لمعاينة نور الآب، أي واسطة لرؤيا واتحاد. لذلك فنور المسيح أو المسيح كنور، هو شاهد للمسيح، سواء كان بالكلمة أو العمل. 
‏فالنور أصلاً كطبيعة بحد ذاتها لا يحتاج إلى شاهد, أي إلى من يشهد له, بل يحتاج إلى مُشاهد، أي إلى من يرى ويفرح، لأن النور يكون دائمأ شاهداً لنفسه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 يوليو 2017)

*13:8-14: فَقَالَ لَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَنْتَ تَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِكَ. شَهَادَتُكَ لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتُ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فلاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ آتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ».​
‏موضوع الشهادة والدينونة بالنسبة للمسيح أمر خطير للغاية، فهو يلتحم التحاما محكماً مع طبيعة المسيح الكلمة المتجسد, الابن المُرسل. 
‏فالمسيح يطرق هذا الموضوع من ناحيتين: من ناحية مصدرها أي «الكلمة» أي «الابن»؛ ومن ناحية التجسد, أي «ابن الإنسان». وهنا يلزم بل يتحتم التعارض فتظهر المضادة: فهو من جهة ليس له أن يدين لأنه جاء «كمرسل» ليخلص فقط، كما أنه ليس له أن يشهد لنفسه، لأنه لم يأت ليعمل مشيئته أو يتكلم من نفسه. هذا من وجهة نظر ابن الإنسان. 
‏وفي نفس الوقت أيضاً, له أن يدين لأن الآب أعطى له كل الدينونة، لأنه وإن كان هو ابن الإنسان بالتجسد فهو لم يتغير كونه الابن الوحيد وهو والآب واحد، فهو يُعرف كمرسل من أين أتى وإلى أين يذهب ليجلس عن يمين الآب. 
‏كذلك له أن يشهد لنفسه, وشهادته تكون هي الحق، لأنه لا يطلب من شهادته القول الذي يقوله أو العمل الذي يعمله مجداً لنفسه, إنما هو يستعلن الآب كغاية ونهاية لكل قوله وعمله, لذلك تأتي شهادته حقاً ملء الحق, لأنه يطلب مجد الآب. 
‏والمسيح يدرك جداً هذه الحقيقة ويضغط عليها ضغطا بقوله: «وإن كنت أشهد لنفسي» وهي تجيء باليونانية: (   ) وتعني «حتى ولو» موضحاً بها أنه بنوع من التنازل قال سابقاً: «إن كنت أشهد لنفي فشهادتي ليست حقاً» (يو31:5)، فهو يستدرك هنا هذا القول السابق بقوله: «وإن كنت أشهد لنفي فشهادتي حق» للتأكيد على أن شهادتي لنفسي تبقى هي الأصح وهي الحق، بحسب الاستعلان الصحيح لشخصي الذي وان كمنتم لا تدركونه أنتم  ولكي أنا أدركه، فأنا أعرف من أين أتيت وإلى أين أذهب باعتباري الابن و«الكلمة», حيث أن الابن يشهد له أبوه حتماً، فشهادة الابن لنفسه هي شهادة مزدوجة: شهادته لنفسه وشهادة أبيه له. كذلك فهو باعتباره «الكلمة» الذي يستعلن الآب لا يقبل شهادة إنسان، وإلا ما كان هو «كلمة الله», فـ «الكلمة» لأنه كلمة الله وقد جاء ليشهد لله تكون شهادته هي بعينها شهادة الله, فهي الحق عين الحق. 
‏و يلاحظ القارىء, إثباتاً لقولنا هذا, أنه في حالة قول المسيح: «إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقاً» (يو31:5) تجيء «أنا» في اليونانية مخففة (    ) ‏في وضعها الشخصي كإنسان. ولكن في قوله: « أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لى الآب الذي أرسلني» (يو18:8)، تأتي «أنا هو» في اليونانية بثقلها الإلهي (     ). 
‏وهكذا، وبالنهاية، فإن «شهادة» المسيح ود«دينونة» المسيح عل السواء إذا نُظرت من وجهة نظر بشرية كالتي نظر بها الفريسيون للمسيح، فهي فعلاً ليست حب الحق ولا هي تُحسب شهادة أو دينونة. ولكن يوم أن نعرف من أين جاء المسيح والى أين يذهب, أي نعرف حقيقة المسيح الإلهية, حينئذ سنعرف أن شهادته حق ودينونته حق. 
‏وهكذا نرى في هذا الاعتراض على شهادة المسيح لنفسه عجز الفريسيين عن اللحاق بفكر المسيح وطبيعته الإلهية الناطقة فيه. فالمسيح يقول: «أنا هو نور العالم» على أساس عملي قد قام بإثباته بالبرهان والدليل القاطع، بالكلمة القوية الحية الفعالة، وبالفعل الإعجازي. وهذه بحد ذاتها هي القوى المنبعثة من طبيعته الإلهية المنيرة، أو هذا هو النور الذي يشير بكل هدوء وبساطة إلى مصدره وهو الله الآب. والنور يشهد لنفسه لا محالة بمجرد ظهوره، حيث يكشف عن مصدره ويستعلن هدفه بآن واحد. لذلك يستحيل إخفاء النور الإلهي، فبمجرد أن ظهر النور الإلهي متجسداً، بدأ فعله يسري في القلوب والعقول ليستعلن ماهيته وليستعلن مصدره: «و(نحن) رأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب.» (يو14:1) 
‏وشهادة المسيح باعتباره النور الإلهي حق منتهى الحق، لأنه وإن كان يشهد لنفسه فهو يشهد بآن واحد إلى مصدره أي الله الآب, الذي منه أتى, فهو في الحقيقة «حق من الحق»، أو كما كان يقول المسيح دائماً: «الحق الحق أقول لكم...». لأنه حق مرتين: حق له وفيه، وحق الآب الذي هو منه!! 
‏فقول الفريسيين: «أنت تشهد لنفسك. شهادتك ليست حقاً»، هو تماماً مثل قول الأعمى للنور: «أنت الظلمة»، أو مثل محاولة عابثة لإطفاء الشمس. هنا العيب ليس في النور على الإطلاق، ولكن العيب في غياب العين الروحية والعقل المميز للحق حتى يمكن أن يرى النور فيقول للنور: «أنت نور بالحقيقة». 
‏هنا اعتراض لا بد من توضيحه، إذ ما ذنب هؤلاء الفريسيين والرؤساء الذين ليست لهم عيون تبصر ولا آذان تسمع؟ هذا أجاب عنه المسيح مراراً وتكراراً: إن آمنتم بي ترون الروح، وتسمعون للحق وتدركون الحياة، وتعلمون من أين أتيت وإلى أين أذهب، واذا لم تؤمنوا بي فعبثاً تحاولون إذ تظل عيونكم تبصر النور ولا تراه إلا ظلمة، وآذانكم تسمع الحق ولا تميزه إلا باطلاً، وتجهلون من أين أتيت وإلى أين أذهب, لأنكم تبحثون عن أنساب الجسد. أما مسوغات الإيمان بي فهي الأعمال التي عملتها بينكم ولم يعملها أحد غيري قط. فإن عسر عليكم الإيمان بي متكلماً وموضحاً، فآمنوا بالأعمال التي تنطق بأنها بالله معمولة! 
أما قولكم أن شهادتي لنفسي ليست حقاً، فهذا دليل قاطع أن عيونكم لا ترى النور وآذانكم لا تتبين الحق؛ ولهذا لا تعرفون من أين أتيت وإلى أين أذهب, وهذا لا ينفي الحقيقة، فعدم رؤية النور ليست كفيلة بأن تلغي وجوده. ويكفي للنور ان يعرف أن مصدره هو الله، ورسالته هي أن ينير العالم، وأنه هو هو قائم في الله وممتد إليه, وحينئذ حق له أن يقول: «أنا هو نور العالم»! 
*


----------



## خادم البتول (28 يوليو 2017)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *10:8-11: «فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَداً سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ قَالَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولَئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟». فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ يَا سَيِّدُ». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «ولاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضاً».​
> «أين هم أولئك المشتكون عليك. أما أدانك أحد. فقالت. لا أحد يا سيد»: لقد خسر هؤلاء المشتكون قضيقهم واستقالوا كقضاة وتركوا منصتهم. فالمشتكون صاروا تحت الشكوى عينها والقضاة فقدوا صلاحيتهم، لأنهم صاروا تحت الدينونة. فإذا وضح أن الناموس هكذا أصبح بلا قضاة في إسرائيل فقد بطل الناموس!!
> ‏وهكذا عرى المسيح كل من الناموس والناموسيين, فالناموس صارم وأساسه «رفع الشر» أي إبطال الخطية, ولكن وضح أنه لا يوجد من يستطيح أن يحكم به لأنه لا يوجد من هو بلا خطية حتى يستطيع أن يرفع الشر من إسرائيل أو يبطل الخطية!
> ‏إذن، الناموس, بحد كلماته, يحكم على الخاطىء ويدين الخطية, ولكن لا يستطيع أن يبطل الخطية. وهذا أول عمل استعلاني عمله المسيح إزاء الناموس، لقد استعلن عجزه باستعلان عجز كل من يحكم ويدين به» لأنه إذا حكم أي قاض على الخاطىء أو أدانه, وهو نفسه خاطىء, يحكم ويدين نفسه بآن واحد. هذا القانون المسيحي يذكره القديس بولس, شيخ الفريسيين, الذي يعلم ما هو الصحيح في الناموس حقاً: «لذلك أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان، كل من يدين، لأنك فيما تدين غيرك تحكم على نفسك, لأنك أنت الذي تدين تفعل تلك الأمور بعينها ... أفتظن هذا، أيها الإنسان الذي تدين الذين يفعلون مثل هذه وأنت تفعلها، أنك تنجو من دينونة الله.» (رو1:2-3)
> ...





هذه الحلقة (وما سبقها من حلقات الأمس) من أروع الحلقات وأهمها! أشكر بكل العرفان والامتنان تعبك أستاذنا الحبيب، مجهود حقا باهر وخدمة مشرقة مباركة ربنا يباركك. 

بالمناسبة مما يذكر أن أبينا الجليل متى المسكين عندما أراد القيام بهذا التفسير لم يستطع كتابة حرف واحد قبل أن يتحقق له "الوعي الكلي" كما كان يسميه وقبل أن يمتثل ويقترب تماما ربما إلى حد التماهي والاندماج مع روح النص وصاحبه! هكذا وبسبب هذه الرؤية وهذه الأمانة والإخلاص اضطر للانتظار *عشرين عاما كاملة* قبل أن يبدأ هذا التفسير الذي بين أيدينا! أو حسب تعبيره هو شخصيا ـ في محاورته مع الدكاتره الكبار هدى وصفي ونصر أبو زيد  وجابر عصفور ـ ردا على سؤال الأخير: 
*جابر عصفور:* في هذه الحالة، حين يكون هناك نوع من الاتحاد الوجداني، هل نستطيع القول إن شرح الإنجيل الذي كتبه الأب متى كان مرآة الأب متى التي انعكس عليها الوعي الكلي بطريقة تتناسب مع درجة الاتحاد الذي تم بين الأب متى الشارح والنص المشروح؟

 *متى المسكين:* في الحقيقة، لا أخفي عليك، أنا لم أتجرأ طيلة عشرين عاما أن أقترب من إنجيل يوحنا، لشموخه ولشعوري بالعجز والقصور، ماذا حدث؟ إن هذه السنين جعلت الوعي يرتفع ويتذوق، إلي أن بدأت أقرأ إنجيل يوحنا واكتشف أن هناك معاني مختلفة وجديدة، وقلت لرهبان كثيرين، كم أتمني شرح إنجيل يوحنا ولكني لا أقدر، إلي أن جاء اليوم، وأحسست أن الوعي الذي أشعر به قريب من الوعي الذي كتب به يوحنا، لدرجة أنني حين كان يستعصي عليَّ مفهوم، كنت أتوقف، وأجلس صامتا وأصلي، أريد أن أشعر به وتقريبا أخاطبه، وأقول له: ماذا تريد أن تقول؟ إن الكلام واضح ومفهوم ولكني لا أستطيع أن أعيه كي أكتبه: لحظتها، يأتي الحدس فأكتب، وهذا هو خلاصة قولي، حين تقترب من صاحب النص تحصل علي الشرح، أنت تقول إنني مرآة، في الحقيقة لست مرآة، أنا موصل صديق لصاحب النص، قريب منه وأحبه.​كنت أتمنى أن أنقل هذه المحاورة كلها أو على الأقل ما ورد بها حول هذا التفسير (علما بأن الأب متى بدأ بالترجمة نفسها فأعاد الترجمة كلها قبل أن يبدأ مرحلة الشرح ثم التفسير) ولكن أتعشم أن يعطينا هذا القدر القليل ولو فكرة بسيطة عن حجم وقيمة هذه الهدية الثمينة الرائعة التي ترسلها مشكورا لنا في هذه الحلقات، أستاذنا الكبير ميشيل (ولعلنا عند انتهائك بمشيئة الرب نضع هذا ـ على الأقل ـ في مقدمة قصيرة نضيفها للرسالة الأولى نفسها، تمهيدا للقارئ وتعريفا له منذ البداية بحجم هذا العمل الفريد وقيمته، العمل الذي تجاوزت مقدمته وحدها 400 صفحة على ما أذكر). بكل حال أشكرك مرة أخرى على هذا الجهد المتميز والعطاء الكبير أستاذنا الحبيب مع عاطر تحياتي ومحبتي. :16_4_10:


​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يوليو 2017)

*15:8-16: أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَداً. وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
​«أنتم حسب الجسد تدينون»: هنا يستطرد المسيح من مجرد الشهادة لنفسه التي ينفون حقيقتها إلى هدف هؤلاء الفريسيين من هذا النفي. فقولهم: «شهادتك ليست حقاً» هو في الحقيقة اتهام مباشر له بالإدعاء والتزييف والكذب. فهم بذلك أقاموا أنفسهم «ديانين» للحق, بالرغم من أنه ليست لهم معرفة صحيحة به. فالرب هنا يكشف من أين انخدعوا، وكيف أن دينونتهم هي الباطلة, وليس الحق الذي يشهد به هو. فيقول لهم: «أنتم حسب الجسد تدينون» ذلك لأن ليست لهم معرفة روحية. أي أن اعتمادهم هو فقط على المقاييس البشرية من رؤية جسدية ودراسة أنساب ووطن وفهم جسدي وتعاليم حرفية على مستوى الجسد؛ وكأنه يقول لهم: أنتم تحاولون أن تقيسوا الروحيات بالجسديات وتحكموا على الإلهيات بالمعرفة القائمة على الحرف، فعثرتم في الله الآب الذي أرسلني، وعثرتم في أنا الذي جئت لأخرجكم من الظلمة إلى النور. 
‏«أما أنا فلست أدين أحداً»: ‏أنا لا أدينكم على هذا، ولا أحكم عليكم في ذلك، ولا أدين أحداً غيركم بالمرة. لأني لم آت لأدين العالم بل لأخلص (الذين في) العالم. 
‏أما الدليل على صحة قوله هذا فهو أنه لم يدن المرأة الخاطئة التي أمسكرها في ذات الفعل، والتي يقضي الناموس برجمها، بل دعاها للتوبة وآزرها بقوة من عنده دون أن يلغي الناموس. 
«وان كنت أنا ادين, فدينونتي حق, لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني»: المسيح هنا يعلن لهم أن هناك دينونة أخرى خطيرة ليست حسب الظاهر، وليست حسب الجسد، بل حسب فكر الآب وموازين الله، وهي التي «أعطيت كلها للابن». هذه الدينونة هي حسب الحق‏، وهي التي ستُدان بها الخطية والعالم والشيطان، أي دينونة كل الذين ليس فيهم الحق.( أما دينونة الخطية فهي عمل الآب والابن وقد أوضحها بولس الرسول: "فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية، دان الخطية في الجسد. لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا. (رو3:8-4) 
ب- أما دينونة العالم فهي أيضاً عمل الآب والابن: "الآن نفسي قد اضطربت وماذا أقول. أيها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة, ولكن لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة. أيها الآب مجد اسمك. فجاء صوت من السماء مُجدت وأمجد أيضاً .. أجاب يسوع ... الأن دينونة هذا العالم, الأن يُطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً" (يو27:12-31) 
ج- وأما دينونة الشيطان رئيس هذا العالم فهي أيضاً من عمل الآب والابن: "ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله (الروح القدس) إليكم, ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة. أما على خطية، فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي؟ وأما على بر، فلأني ذاهب إلى أبي ولا تروني أيضاً؛ وأما على دينونة، فلأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين." (يو7:16-11) ) 
‏هذه يقول عنها المسيح: «وإن كنت أنا أدين فدينونتي حق, لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني». أما من جهة الدينونة عامة، فالمسيح وعد أنه لن يدينهم على ما قالوه وتفكروا به من جهته, إن كان على مستوى الجهل والجهالة والحكم حسب الظاهر والجسد. «يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون» (لو34:23)، ولكن إن كانت مقاومتهم لشهادته وعدم الإيمان به ليس عن جهل أو جهالة وليس مجرد حكم حسب الظاهر والجسد، بل كان مقاومة عن معرفة وانصياعاً وراء «الحسد» لأنهم: «كانوا قد أسلموه حسدا» (مر10:15)، حفاظاً على مراكزهم ومجدهم الكاذب, فهم يكونون قد انحازوا إلى هذا العالم ورئيس هذا العالم والى الباطل, ويكونون قد وقعوا تحت «دينونة الحق»: «لذلك الذي أسلمني إليك له خطية أعظم» (يو11:19)!! لأن جوهر«دينونة الحق» هو الفصل بين الحق والباطل, وبالتالى وبالضرورة, إسكات صوت الباطل. 
«لأني لست وحدى, بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني»: ثم انتقل المسيح من الدينونة إلى الشهادة مرة أخرى لينفي عن نفسه، عندما قال: «أنا هو نور العالم»، أنه يطلب ما لنفسه أو يسعى لمجد نفسه. فأوضح لهم أن شهادته هذه ليست من ذاته أو لمجد نفسه، بل مستمدة من شهادة الله الآب له، وعلى ذلك فهذه الشهادة التي يشهد لها هي شهادة اثنين. هو والآب. وبذلك تكون صحيحة حسب مقاييس حرفية الناموس الذي يفهمونه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يوليو 2017)

*15:8-16: أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَداً. وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
​«أنتم حسب الجسد تدينون»: هنا يستطرد المسيح من مجرد الشهادة لنفسه التي ينفون حقيقتها إلى هدف هؤلاء الفريسيين من هذا النفي. فقولهم: «شهادتك ليست حقاً» هو في الحقيقة اتهام مباشر له بالإدعاء والتزييف والكذب. فهم بذلك أقاموا أنفسهم «ديانين» للحق, بالرغم من أنه ليست لهم معرفة صحيحة به. فالرب هنا يكشف من أين انخدعوا، وكيف أن دينونتهم هي الباطلة, وليس الحق الذي يشهد به هو. فيقول لهم: «أنتم حسب الجسد تدينون» ذلك لأن ليست لهم معرفة روحية. أي أن اعتمادهم هو فقط على المقاييس البشرية من رؤية جسدية ودراسة أنساب ووطن وفهم جسدي وتعاليم حرفية على مستوى الجسد؛ وكأنه يقول لهم: أنتم تحاولون أن تقيسوا الروحيات بالجسديات وتحكموا على الإلهيات بالمعرفة القائمة على الحرف، فعثرتم في الله الآب الذي أرسلني، وعثرتم في أنا الذي جئت لأخرجكم من الظلمة إلى النور. 
‏«أما أنا فلست أدين أحداً»: ‏أنا لا أدينكم على هذا، ولا أحكم عليكم في ذلك، ولا أدين أحداً غيركم بالمرة. لأني لم آت لأدين العالم بل لأخلص (الذين في) العالم. 
‏أما الدليل على صحة قوله هذا فهو أنه لم يدن المرأة الخاطئة التي أمسكرها في ذات الفعل، والتي يقضي الناموس برجمها، بل دعاها للتوبة وآزرها بقوة من عنده دون أن يلغي الناموس. 
«وان كنت أنا ادين, فدينونتي حق, لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني»: المسيح هنا يعلن لهم أن هناك دينونة أخرى خطيرة ليست حسب الظاهر، وليست حسب الجسد، بل حسب فكر الآب وموازين الله، وهي التي «أعطيت كلها للابن». هذه الدينونة هي حسب الحق‏، وهي التي ستُدان بها الخطية والعالم والشيطان، أي دينونة كل الذين ليس فيهم الحق.( أما دينونة الخطية فهي عمل الآب والابن وقد أوضحها بولس الرسول: "فالله إذ أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية ولأجل الخطية، دان الخطية في الجسد. لكي يتم حكم الناموس فينا. (رو3:8-4) 
ب- أما دينونة العالم فهي أيضاً عمل الآب والابن: "الآن نفسي قد اضطربت وماذا أقول. أيها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة, ولكن لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة. أيها الآب مجد اسمك. فجاء صوت من السماء مُجدت وأمجد أيضاً .. أجاب يسوع ... الأن دينونة هذا العالم, الأن يُطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً" (يو27:12-31) 
ج- وأما دينونة الشيطان رئيس هذا العالم فهي أيضاً من عمل الآب والابن: "ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله (الروح القدس) إليكم, ومتى جاء ذاك يبكت العالم على خطية وعلى بر وعلى دينونة. أما على خطية، فلأنهم لا يؤمنون بي؟ وأما على بر، فلأني ذاهب إلى أبي ولا تروني أيضاً؛ وأما على دينونة، فلأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين." (يو7:16-11) ) 
‏هذه يقول عنها المسيح: «وإن كنت أنا أدين فدينونتي حق, لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني». أما من جهة الدينونة عامة، فالمسيح وعد أنه لن يدينهم على ما قالوه وتفكروا به من جهته, إن كان على مستوى الجهل والجهالة والحكم حسب الظاهر والجسد. «يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون» (لو34:23)، ولكن إن كانت مقاومتهم لشهادته وعدم الإيمان به ليس عن جهل أو جهالة وليس مجرد حكم حسب الظاهر والجسد، بل كان مقاومة عن معرفة وانصياعاً وراء «الحسد» لأنهم: «كانوا قد أسلموه حسدا» (مر10:15)، حفاظاً على مراكزهم ومجدهم الكاذب, فهم يكونون قد انحازوا إلى هذا العالم ورئيس هذا العالم والى الباطل, ويكونون قد وقعوا تحت «دينونة الحق»: «لذلك الذي أسلمني إليك له خطية أعظم» (يو11:19)!! لأن جوهر«دينونة الحق» هو الفصل بين الحق والباطل, وبالتالى وبالضرورة, إسكات صوت الباطل. 
«لأني لست وحدى, بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني»: ثم انتقل المسيح من الدينونة إلى الشهادة مرة أخرى لينفي عن نفسه، عندما قال: «أنا هو نور العالم»، أنه يطلب ما لنفسه أو يسعى لمجد نفسه. فأوضح لهم أن شهادته هذه ليست من ذاته أو لمجد نفسه، بل مستمدة من شهادة الله الآب له، وعلى ذلك فهذه الشهادة التي يشهد لها هي شهادة اثنين. هو والآب. وبذلك تكون صحيحة حسب مقاييس حرفية الناموس الذي يفهمونه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يوليو 2017)

*17:8-18: وَأَيْضاً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ رَجُلَيْنِ حَقٌّ. أَنَا هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لِنَفْسِي وَيَشْهَدُ لِي الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي».​
‏يلاحظ هنا تأكيد المسيح لشخميته الإلهية «أنا هو» وهي تمهيد لشهادة واحدة: الآب والابن. 
«وأيضاً في ناموسكم مكتوب أن شهادة رجلين حق»: هنا يعلن المسيح مقدار الهوة التي تفصله, كصاحب العهد الجديد, عن «ناموس اليهود»، أي عن روح الأحكام التي صار يحكم بها الفريسيون بحسب الجسد فلوثوا روحانية العهد القديم. 
‏لذلك فالمسيح عندما يقول هنا «ناموسكم»، فذلك لا يحتسب تقليلاً من قيمة الناموس أو إلغاء له، ولكنه يتكلم عن الناموس بحسب تفسيرهم الجسدي الذي رأيناه أنه أنشأ في فكرهم دينونة الحق والله نفسه. أما ناموس موسى الصحيح, فيعلن ويصرخ من جهة المسيح الذي سيأتى, بدينونة من يرفضه: «ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا اطالبه» (تث19:18). فلو عاملهم المسيح حسب ناموس موسى الصحيح لقطعهم، ولكننا رأيناه لا يدينهم بالرغم من أنهم انحرفوا عن متطلبات الناموس وفهمه الصحيح: «لا تظنوا أني أشكوكم إلى الآب يوجد الذى يشكوكم وهو موسى الذي عليه رجاؤكم. لأنكم لو كنتم تصدقون موسى (الناموس) لكنتم تصدقونني لأنه هو كتب عني. فإن كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك فكيف تصدقون كلامي.» (يو45:5-47) 
«أنا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لى الآب الذي أرسلني»:  ويلاحظ القارىء أن قول المسيح في الآية السالفة: «لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني»، ثم يكرر «أنا والآب الذي أرسلني»، تم إذ يضيف عليها: «إن شهادة رجلين حق», يوضح بأبرز تعبير عن «الوحدة» الذاتية القائمة بينه وبين الآب. بل ومن تطابق الشهادتين, شهادته عن نفسه وشهادة الآب عنه, تبرز وحدة المشيئة والفكر. 
‏والذي نخرج به من شرح المسيح أن استعلان المسيح لذاته والآب هو حقيقة، بل حق مطلق, لا يحتاج أن يكون له شهادة من بشر تؤيده. والتجاء المسيح للناموس: «إن شهادة رجلين حق» هو احتقار لتفكير اليهود، وإخضاع لمنطق الناموس ليخدم الحق وليس ليؤيده. أما دليل جهلهم للحق وجهالتهم بالناموس فتظهر في سؤالهم الأتي: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 يوليو 2017)

*19:8- فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَنِي أَنَا وَلاَ أَبِي. لَوْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً».​
‏يلاحظ أن الفريسيين لا يسألون عن من هو أبوك؟ لأنهم أدركوا باليقين أنه يتكلم عن الله، ولكنهم في استهانة بهذه العلاقة يحاولون أن ينفوا عن المسيح قدرة هذا «الآب» على الشهادة لحساب المسيح، مدركين أنه يتعذر على المسيح أن يستحضر شهادة شفوية أو كتابية من هذا الآب. 
‏أما إجابة المسيح ففيها ألمعية وحكمة عميقة، إذ واجههم بالغباء الذي وقعوا فيه حينما قالوا: «أين هو أبوك؟» لأنه كان يلزم التعرف بهذا الآب قبل أن يسأل عن مكان وجوده: فكأنه يقول لهم: كان يلزم أولا أن تتعرفوا على أبي قبل أن تسألونني أين هو. فبقوله: «لستم تعرفونني أنا ولا أبي. لو عرفتموي لعرفتم أبي أيضاً»، يجيب عليهم إجابة مستترة هي نفس الإجابة التي أجاب بها فيلبس حينما سأله: «أرنا الآب وكفانا» (يو8:14)؛ لأنهم لو كانوا قد عرفوا المسيح، لعرفوا الآب، لأن المسيح هو الصورة المنظورة للآب غير المنظور، وكلمته هي الكلمة المنطوقة من الآب، والعمل الذي يعمله معمول بتدبير الآب، وكذلك المشيئة هي مشيئة الآب. ولكن لأنهم عثروا في المسيح ولم يروا منه إلا بشريته, انحجب عنهم لاهوته، لذلك غابت عنهم صلته بالآب, وبالتالي لم يدركوا من هو أبوه ولا أين هو أبوه. 
‏كذلك لو كان اليهود على علم صحيح بالله «يهوه»، ولهم صلة حقيقية به, لأدركوا المسيح، لأنه ابنه والحامل لصفاته. وفي هذا تعيير مر لليهودية على وجه العموم التي استؤمنت أصلا على معرفة الله دون بقية الشعوب, ولكنها برفضها للمسيح، أثبتت أنها متغربة تماماً عن الله. 
‏ومن حيث منهج الحوار، واضح أن اليهود برفضهم شهادة المسيح عن نفسه التي هي شهادة الآب حتماً وبالضرورة، فإن عيونهم وأذانهم انسدت عن إدراك الله. هم سدوها بأعمالهم وأخلاقهم، والله سدها لهم، لأنهم لم يستحسنوا أن يبقوا الله في معرفتهم. وبهذا تلفت أدوات المعرفة الحقيقية عندهم «لو عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً», وبالتال تعذرت الطاعة لصوت الله لغياب الصوت ذاته!! وهكذا بلغ الاستعداد عندهم لادراك الاستعلان الذي جاء به المسيح إلى الصفر. فانهى بهم الأمر إلى رفض المسيح لأنهم لم يعرفوه, أو بالحري لأنهم لم يتعرفوا عليه. وهكذا ذهبت دقات الإنذار المتوالية التي أطلقها الله شديدة ومتكررة في آذانهم: « تأتي ساعة وهي الآن»، «الآن»، «الآن» حى انتهى الأوان! وصدر الحكم ووقعوا تحت الدينونة: «لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالا لم يعملها أحد غيري، لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي, لكن لكي تتم الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم إنهم أبغضوني بلا سبب.» (يو24:15-25) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 يوليو 2017)

*20:8 - هَذَا الْكلاَمُ قَالَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْخِزَانَةِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ. وَلَمْ يُمْسِكْهُ أَحَدٌ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ جَاءَتْ بَعْدُ.​
‏وضح الآن المكان الذي التجأ إليه المسيح لإجراء هذه التعاليم، وهو المكان المخصص لوضع خزائن جمع الأموال. وهو داخل رواق النساء المكان المحبب جدا للشعب حيث كانت توقد المنارات الأربع في عيد المظال. وقد اختار الرب هذا المكان بالذات داخل الهيكل لأنه قريب، بل في مواجهة المكان المخصص لانعقاد السنهدريم والذي يجتمع فيه اليهود عادة، وهذا المكان هو المسمى «جازت»، ويقع بين رواق النساء والرواق الداخلي. وهذا يوضح أن المسيح كان يلقي تعليمه على مسمع من أعضاء السنهدريم. وقد أشار إليه المسيح أثناء محاكمته: «فسأل رئيس الكهنة يسوع عن تلاميذه وعن تعليمه. أجابه يسوع: أنا كلمت العالم علانية. أنا علمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل حيث يجتمع اليهود (الفريسيون) دائمأ وفي الخفاء لم أتكلم بشيء.» (يو19:18-20‏) 
‏وعلى المفهوم الميستيكي الذي يرمي إليه القديس يوحنا، يكون قد صدر الحكم النهائي على اليهود من داخل هيكلهم، وعلى خلفية ناموسهم, وفي حضرة سنهدريمهم: أن ليست لهم معرفة بالله. 
‏وليس عبثا ولا هو لماماً أن يذكر القديس يوحنا أن هذا الحكم صدر في هذا الموضع ومن هذا المنبر الرسمي، فهو إنما قصد قصدا أن يوثق الحكم ويسجله للتاريخ وللعالم وللإنسان ككل، فليس اليهود فقط، من حصرهم هذا النطق، بل وكل من يدعي بادعاء اليهود وينتهي إلى ما انتهوا إليه. 
‏«ولم يمسكة أحد لأن ساعته لم تكن قد جاءت بعد»: مراراً وتكراراً انتهى اليهود إلى الأمر بإلقاء القبض عليه، ورُتبت كل الأمور، ولكن في آخر لحظة يلغيها المسيح بحق الفيتو الإلهي, لأن حكم الإنسان على الله هو محض افتراء لا يرقى أبداً إلى التنفيذ، فصلب المسيح لم يكن بأي حال من الأحوال بحسب مشيئة إنسان بل بحسب ضرورة رآها الله وحدد ساعتها، ولأن ساعة التسليم الإرادي لم تكن قد جاءت بعد، فهكذا تتفرق الأجهزة والأيدي المتربصة في مرارة وسخط يندهش لها رؤساء الكهنة الذين لم يستطيعوا أن يخفوا سخطهم من هذا الأمر أثناء المحاكمة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (31 يوليو 2017)

*ب- الجزء الثاني من الحوار
«أنا هو» (21:8-29)

‏21:8-24 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «أَنَا أَمْضِي وَسَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَتَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطِيَّتِكُمْ. حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا». فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْتُلُ نَفْسَهُ حَتَّى يَقُولُ: حَيْثُ أَمْضِي أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا؟». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ». ​«أفعالهم لا تدعهم يرجعون إلى إلههم، لأن روح الزنا في باطنهم، وهم لا يعرفون الرب. وقد أذلت عظمة إسرائيل في وجهه، فيتعثر إسرائيل وأفرايم في إثمهما، ويتعثر يهوذا أيضاً معهما. يذهبون بغنمهم وبقرهم (ذبائح) ليطلبوا الرب ولا يجدونه، قد تنحى عنهم. قد غدروا بالرب.» (هو4:5-7) 
‏مفتاح فهم هذه الآيات كلمة «أيضاً» والتي تأتي باليونانية «ومن أجل ذلك»، أي أن هناك سبباً متكرراً يتكلم من أجله المسيح. ويلاحظ القارىء أن في الأصحاح السابع عدد 33و34 قال المسيح هذا الكلام نفسه تقريباً، وفي نفس الموقف لما جاءت حملة ضباط الهيكل للقبض عليه، وهنا أحس المسيح أن نيتهم متجهة أيضاً للقبض عليه مرة ثانية، لذلك وبسبب وضوح نيتهم للقتل، بدأ المسيح هنا يحذر بتأكيد وجدية أنهم هم الخاسرون في هذه القضية، خسارة لن تعوض لأنها ستكون لهم للموت الأبدي، لأن خطيتهم ستبقى في عنقهم ولن تغفر لهم. 
‏«تموتون في خطاياكم»: يلاحظ أن الخطية هنا هي خطية رفض المسيح: «والذي لا يؤمن بالابن  ... يمكث عليه غضب الله» (يو36:3) 
«ستطلبونني»: ولكن للأسف ستبحثون عني على الأرض وأنا سأكون في السموات، لذلك عبثاً تبحثون, ولن تجودنني لأنكم محبوسون في النظرة الجسدية الأرضية, ويا ليتكم كنتم تبحثون عني بصلاح نية، ولكنكم في حقدكم اليائس وعناد مقاومتكم لمشيئة الله, لن تكون خيبة أملكم هينة أو يمكن تعويضها، بل ستكون حكماً مؤبداً بالموت في خطيتكم. أما هذه الخطية فسوف يكفر عنها المسيح بعد ذلك بوضوح. 
«حيث أمضى أنا لا تقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا»: يلاحظ أن المسيح هنا يركز على الفارق الشاسع بين «أنا» و«أنتم». هذا هو أساس وجوهر الإنفصال الذي لا يمكن تلاحمه مرة أخرى كما هوحادث وسهل الآن بالجسد، الأمر الذي سيوضحه المسيح في آية قادمة. 
«فقال اليهود: العله يقتل نفسه حتى يقول حيث أمضي أنا لا تقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا»: ‏اليهود هنا هم الفريسيون المتربصون، الذين سبق أن قالوا، ردا على تحذيره أنه سيمضي ولا يقدرون أن يأتوا إليه, إنه ربما يكون قد فكر أن يمضي إلى شتات اليونانيين ليعلم هناك (35:7‏). ولكن هنا نجد أن ردهم يشتد فيه التهجم والخساسة مع مرارة الحقد، ربما لشعورهم أن المسيح يتعالى عليهم ويترفع عن مستواهم. كما يكشف ردهم: إنه ربما «يقتل نفسه»، مقدار ضيق العقل والتفكير المسدود، إذ بحثوا في أنفسهم كيف لا يستطيعون أن يذهبوا إليه؛ باعتبار أن إمكانياتهم في نظرهم تفوق إمكانياته؛ فرأوا أن هناك مكانا واحدا لا يستطيعون الذهاب إليه، وهو جهنم، حيث تستقر أرواح الذين يقتلون أنفسهم (حسب مذهب اليهود). كل ذلك تفكروا فيه في ضمائرهم, ولكن المسيح علم بما يضمرون وبما يفكرون. 
‏«فقال لهم. أنتم من أسفل أما أنا فمن فوق. أنتم من هذا العالم أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم. فقلت لكم إنكم تموتون في خطاياكحم لأنكم إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم»:  المسيح هنا يشرح السبب الذي سيحتم بعدم قدرتهم على تتبع المسيح. ويوضحه على أساس اختلاف الطبيعة واختلاف الوجود بين ما هو أرضي وما هو سماوي، هذا الإختلاف الذي هو أيضا السبب فى قصور فهمهم.
هذا الاختلاف في الطبيعة سبق أن شرحه لهم الرب بصورة أخرى: «لأني أعلم من أين أتيت والى أين أذهب, وأما أنتم فلا تعلمون من أين أتي ولا إلى أين أذهب... أنتم حسب الجسد...» (14:8-15). هنا يكون عدم معرفتهم لطبيعة المسيح ومن أين جاء، هو الذي سبب عدم معرفة المسيح؛ وأما عدم معرفتهم إلى أين يذهب فقد أضاع عليهم معرفة رسالته ومعرفة الذي أرسله. 
‏هنا المسيح يوضح أكثر جداً من أي شرح أخر من أين هو وما هي طبيعته: 
«أنتم من أسفل»، أي من الطبيعة الترابية، من الأرض، من المحدود الزمني المنتهي إلى الموت، من تحت الباطل والزيف والأقنعة الزائلة. 
«أما أنا فمن فوق», أي من الطبيعة الخالقة، من السماء، من اللامحدود الأزلي، من الخالد الأبدي، من الحق القائم بذاته والدائم بكيانه. 
‏«أنتم من هذا العالم»، المتغير والزائل المحكوم بالقوى الطبيعية, والذي أُخضع للباطل، ويسوده الشر، ويغطيه الظل ويعبث به الدوران! 
‏«أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم»، أتيت إليه مرسلا، وأتركه وأذهب من حيث أتيت؛ دخلته لاخلصه, وأفديه، وأحييه، وأنيره، ثم أنطلق مفتتحاً الطريق المؤدي إلى السماء لمن استطاعوا أن يغلبوه, كما غلبته «بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتهم» (رؤ11:12). هنا رد يخرس ظنهم الآثم أنه يذهب إلى الجحيم بقتله لنفسه. 
‏وها يبغي أن نلاحظ أن طبيعة المسيح هي «من فوق» ولم تنزل أبداً «إلى أسفل». فنزوله إلينا كان فقط من أجلنا، وأما هو من حيث طبيعته فهو لم يزل «من فوق»، وهو لم يزل موجوداً فوق في السماء حتى أثناء وجوده معنا على الأرض: «ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء» (يو13:3). فنزوله كان فقط من أجل أن يجذبنا معه إلى فوق ويرفعنا معه حتى إلى الآب ، كما قال هو نفسه في مناسبة أخرى: «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلي الجميع» (يو32:12)، حيث هذا الجذب السري يعتمد أساساً على كون طبيعته طبيعة إلهية «من فوق» والى فوق، فإن تم الإتحاد بينه وبيننا نحن الذين «من أسفل» فلابد أن يجذبنا معه إلى فوق. 
هنا تظهر للغاية أهمية الإتحاد بالمسيح. لأن الخطايا التي عُملت هي في الواقع شهوات ورغبات أرضية ارتبطت بها النفس وصارت تشكل ثقلا أرضيا شديداً جداً، يستحيل معه أن نرتفع إلى السماء، إن لم تتغلب عليها جاذبية المسيح. فالإرتفاع إلى فوق مع المسيح مدخر للذين أحبوا المسيح وعاشوا معه وصادقوه واتحدوا به. فإن لم نكن عائشين معه في شركة حقيقية, وليس بمجرد شركة فكرية أو عقائدية, يستحيل أن نرتفع معه إلى فوق, لأن طبيعتنا توقعنا من جديد إلى الأرض. 
‏وأما هو فطبيعته سماوية «من فوق» ولها القدرة على الرفع إلى فوق, بل إن هذه القدرة على الرفع هي قدرة مطلقة. وأما ثقلنا فهو غير مطلق ولكنه محدود، حتى إذا اعتبرنا ثقل البشرية كلها مجتمعة، فهي في مجموعها لا تخرج عن كونها خليقة محدودة, وخطايانا مهما كثرت هي أيضاً محدودة, وأما هو فله طبيعة إلهية مطلقة، ولذلك فقدرته على الجذب «إلى فوق» تفوق بلا قياس ثقل البشرية الذى يجتذبنا إلى أسفل. 
‏من أجل ذلك، فالإتحاد بالمسيح في غاية الأهمية لأنه الوسيلة الوحيدة التي بها نرتفع معه إلى فوق, بكل هدوء وبكل سلام، لأنه هو الذي يجذبنا ويرفعنا ولسنا نحن من ذواتنا. 
‏وبهذا المعنى أيضاً قال: «أنا أمضي لأعد لكم مكاناً. وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكانا، آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إليّ حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً» (يو2:14-4). «آخذكم إليّ» لأنكم بدوني لا تستطيعون أنتم أن تأتوا إلى فوق لأنكم أنتم بسبب طبيعتكم «من أسفل». ولذلك: «كما قلت لليهود حيث أذهب أنا لا تقدرون أنتم أن تأتوا أقول لكم أنتم الآن» (يو33:13). ولما اعترض بطرس قائلاً: «لماذا لا أقدر أن أتبعك الآن؟»، أوضح الرب أنه طالما الخطية كائنة فيه, وهي التي ستقوده إلى الإنكار, فهو لا يستطيع أن يتبع الرب ولا أن ينجذب إليه «إلى فوق». «ولكنك ستتبعني أخيراً» (يو36:13)، أي متى طهرتك من خطيتك التي تثقلك الآن وتجذبك إلى أسفل .. 
‏فالأماكن النورانية الفوقانية التي لها الإرتفاع المهول تحتاج إلى خفة كبيرة للوصول إليها، فلن نبلفها إلا بعد أن يرفع الرب عنا أثقالنا, ويعلمنا كيف نصعد معه إلى فوق ثم إلى فوق وإلى أبد الأبدين. 
‏هذه هي في الحقيقة شهوة المسيح الأزلية التي من أجلها احتمل كل شيء، والتي طلبها من أجلنا بإلحاح من الآب: «أيها الآب أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني، يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني، لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم.» (يو24:17) 
هذا هو نصيبنا المفتخر فوق. ولكنه يٌصنع هنا في الزمان الحاضر. فإن متنا قبل أن نحصل على هذا الإتحاد وقبل أن نحقق هذه الصلات الحية بالمسيح, فكما يقول لليهود: «ستطلبوني وتموتون في خطيتكم» (يو21:8), حيث الخطية هنا بالمفرد وهي خطية رفض المسيح وعدم التجاوب معه. 
‏لذلك يجب أن ننتبه جداً أن في قول المسيح: «أنتم من أسفل أما أنا فمن فوق» دعوة سرية وتنبيهاً لأذهاننا لضرورة تكوين علاقة حية به حتى نتغير ونتجدد، فنعرفه على حقيقته ونأخذه، وإذا ما أخذناه يحملنا معه إلى فوق! 
‏أما إن تغاضينا عن الدعوة وأهملناها، فإننا نصير كاليهود الذين رفضوه ونبقى بعيدين عنه. 
‏ولذلك، يوضح المسيح مدى الهوة التي بينه، والتي تختبىء وراء كيانه الإلهي غير المنظور والمتغرب زمانا يسيراً بعد، وبينهم كبشر يهود عندما رفضوه ليبقوا على الأرض التي استوطنوها. ويعقب المسيح مستزيداً قوله توضيحاً: «فقلت لكم إنكم تموتون في خطاياكم». لأن مجيئي لم تدركوه، وخلاصي لم تقبلوه، وفدائي أهنتموه, لهذا بقيت لكم خطاياكم مربوطة في أعناقكم. 
«لأنكم إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو, تموتون في خطاياكم»: والمسيح هنا يبلغ في استعلان شخصه الإلهي أقص المدى، حينما يقول: «إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو». و«أنا هو» كما قك مرارا، هو«اسم الله» الشخصي، أي الذاتي الذي عُرف به، ويُنطق بالعبرية «Ani ho‏» (تث39:32, إش10:43). وقد لقب المسيح نفسه بهذا الاسم، ليس اختطافاً، بل إن الآب أعطاه اسمه ليعلنه ويتكلم به: «أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس» (يو6:17)، «عرفتهم اسمك وسأُعرفهم, ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به وأكون أنا فيهم» (يو26:17). ومعنى كلام المسيح: أنه إذا لم يؤمنوا باسمه «أنا هو»، أي يؤمنوا به باعتباره حامل اسم الله والمتكلم عنه لكي يحمل خطاياهم ويفديهم، فسيموتون في خطاياهم. 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء في هذه الآيات أننا الآن في اليوم الأخير من العيد، والكل يتهيأ لأن يمضى إلى بلده ووطنه وأهله. فمن هذا المنطلق والإحساس قال لهم المسيح: «أنا أمضى وستطلبونني»، (أي لن يكون معهم في عيد المظال القادم)، ولن يستطيعوا أن يذهبوا وراءه بعد ذلك، وسيموتون في خطاياهم بسبب عدم إيمانهم ورفضهم له, كذلك كما لاحظنا في تسجيل القديس يوحنا لكلام الفريسيين السابق عندما قالوا عنه: «ألعله مزمع أن يذهب إلى شتات اليونانيين ويعلم اليونانيين» (يو35:7)، فإن القديس يوحنا يُنبىء من بعيد إلى مستقبل الكنيسة وكرازتها في العالم اليوناني, كذلك هنا يُنبىء بقول الفريسيين: «ألعله يقتل نفسه»، بما سيتم فعلا على مستوى تسليم ذاته ليُذبح بإرادته، وذلك في أسلوب سري مبدع. 
‏كذلك نلاحظ في قول المسيح: «أأنا من فوق», «أنا لست من هذا العالم»، أنه لتوجيه الذهن إلى الآب الذي جاء من عنده، ثم في قوله: «‏أنتم من أسفل», «أنتم من هذا العالم»، أنه ليوجه ذهنهم إلى أب الآباء الذي منه انحدروا، أي إبراهيم، وهو سيستخدم هذا المعنى بعد قليل حينما يقول: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم, أنا كائن»، مشيراً إلى أزليته. ويمتد بنفس المعنى ليعلن أن الذين أضمروا قتله، فقدوا أبوة إبراهيم، فصاروا من أب هو إبليس. 
‏ولكن اليهود أصابهم الدوار حينما سمعوا المسيح يقول بوضوح عن نفسه: «أنا هو»، فاستدرجوه: «من أنت»؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (31 يوليو 2017)

*25:8  فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ».​
«فقالوا له: من أنت؟»: واضح أن الفريسيين يسألون، ولكن ليس على أساس من صحة الضمير والنية، فهم يطالبونه أن يوضح شخصيته لا لكي يؤمنوا به ولكن ليجدوا علة أخطر يمسكونها عليه، خاصة وهو يستخدم اسم الله «أنا هو»: «آني هو_ بالعبرية Ani ho» والتي تُرجمت في السبعينية بـ «أنا هو الكائن بذاتي». وحتى ولو كانت لهم أقل نية لمزيد من معرفة شخصه، بعد كل الذي قاله لهم، لكان سؤالهم يتحدد في طلب المزيد، ولكنهم هنا يطالبونه بإعلان محدد: «من أنت؟». وهو نفس السؤال الذي سألوه ليوحنا المعمدان، فالمعمدان رد عليهم رداً واضحأ يتناسب مع نيتهم فقال: أنا لست المسيح. ولست إيليا, ولست النبي (الذي تنبأ عنه موسى). أي كان الرد بالسلب الكامل من جهة الأسماء الكبيرة, ثم حدد شخصه بعمله قائلاً «أنا صوت صارخ». ثم أشار إلى المسيح الذي ينتظرونه: «ولكن في وسطكم قائم الذي لستم تعرفونه». أما رد المسيح هنا فهو إيجابي، من نحو الإعلان عن شخصه والإعلان عن عمله. 
‏«أنا من البدء ما اكلمكم أيضاً به»: ‏المسيح هنا يشير إلى شخصه «أنا», وشخصه لا بد وأن يكون قد ظهر من الإعلأنات العديدة التي تكلم بها عن نفسه: إنه هو «نورالعالم»، و«الخبز النازل من السماء»، و «ينبوع الماء الحي»، وأن كلامه على وجه العموم « روح وحياة». أما كلمة «من البدء» فهي في أسلوب القديس يوحنا إشارة إلى أن شخصه المتحدث لم يُستحدث في العالم, بل هو ممتد في الأزل: «في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله»، ولكن استعلانه ابتدأ منذ بدأ المسيح يتكلم عن نفسه ورسالته: فكلمة في البداية « من البدء» تعود على الكلام مباشرة « أنا ... ما أكلمكم به»، ثم تعود على شخص المسيح بطريق غير مباشر بالتالى. فكلام المسيح لا يُقصد به أن يعلن لهؤلاء المقاومين أنه «‏البدء» أو أنه «في البدء» أو «من البدء»، لأن هذه الاصطلاحات اللاهوتية تحتم وجود ظرف يوناني معين مثل: (     ) ‏أو (       )، ولكن المستخدم في هذه الآية هو (      )، ومعها لم يجيىء الكلام, أكلمكم, من أصل «الكلمة اللوغس» حتى كان يتبادر إلى الذهن «في البدء كان الكلمة»؛ بل جاء الكلام بمعنى «الحديث» (      ) وليس (    )، وفي الفعل المضارع أيضاً. لذلك فكلمة «بالبداية» لا تعود على شخص المسيح، ولكن تعود على الحديث نفسه. أي أن المسيح منذ البداية أعلن من شخصه في أحاديثه, وكان يبغي أن يُعرف من كلامه, ولكن حديثه منذ البداية عن نفسه يحمل معنى يمتد بالضرورة الحتمية ليغطي وجوده أيضاً، الذي هو منذ البداية. أليس هو القائل بعد ذلك مباشرة: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن»، و« إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح» (يو57:8 و56)؟ 
‏لذلك فرد المسيح: «أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم به»، يفيد أن شخصه من البدء قد استعلن بواسطة حديثه. والملاحظ دائما في كل ردود المسيح على المقاومين أنه لا يرد ردا مباشرا على السؤال، ولكنه كان يجيب إجابة تغطي أسئلتهم المخادعة، وتجيب على عدم فهمهم له, وتعطي معلومات جديدة وصحيحة عن حقيقة شخصه. لذلك يكمل المسيح رده عليهم بما يفيد نقص فهمهم مع مكرهم وخداعهم, أي جهلهم ولؤمهم معاً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أغسطس 2017)

*26:8-27  «إِنَّ لِي أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً أَتَكَلَّمُ وَأَحْكُمُ بِهَا مِنْ نَحْوِكُمْ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَقٌّ. وَأَنَا مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْهُ فَهَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِلْعَالَمِ». وَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ عَنِ الآبِ.​
‏واضح هنا من استطراد المسيح، أن رده: «أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضاً به» لا يغطي اتساع جهلهم وعمق لؤمهم, وأن عنده «كلام» و«حكم». كلام يغطي جهلهم وحكم يحكم به على خداعهم ولؤمهم. ثم يستطرد المسيح، إنه مهما أشاعوا من الكذب والتضليل بين الشعب، فهو يكفيه أنه يعلن الحق الذي سمعه من الآب, ليس لهم بل للعالم كله. ويقول القديس يوحنا معلقاً، إنهم لم يفهموا أنه كان يتكلم عن الآب عندما قال: «الذى أرسلنى هو حق». ​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أغسطس 2017)

*28:8-29  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي. والَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ».​
‏وكأنما المسيح قطع كل الأمل في أن يتعرف عليه خاصته, أي اليهود، أو يقبلوا إليه: «إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله» (يو11:1). فلم يبق أمامهم إلا أن يعودوا ويدركوا, إنما بعد فوات الآوان, بعد أن يفعلوا به فعلتهم, حينما تأتي ساعتهم متوافقة مع ساعة سلطان الظلمة، ويتم رفعه على الصليب، وحينئذ تتجلى حقيقته أنه: «أنا هو» الذي هو الاسم الجليل والكريم والمرعب الذي ليهوه، الذي حمله المسيح وأعلنه باعتداد نائبا عن الآب الذي أعطاه كل ما يقول ويعمل. أما من نفسه فلم يعمل شيئاً، بل في كل شيء لمرضاة ومشيئة الآب الحال فيه, والذي لم يتركه لأيديهم قط. وهنا ليس من الضرورة أن تكون إشارة المسيح إلى كونهم سيعرفونه, في الصلب أو بعد الصليب, بل هي إشارة غير مربوطة بالزمن بل بالعمل، فالعمل الذي عملوه سينقش على عقولهم وقلوبهم، ولن يُنسى الآن قط، لأن السماء والأرض ما تزال تردد ما فعلوه إلى أن يُستعلن في مجده مجروح الجانب، وحينئذ «ستنظره كل عين والذين طعنوه وينوحون عليه» (راجع رؤ7:1) نوح الندم بلا ندم، حينما يُستعلن، لا مسيا إسرائيل بعد، بل ديان العدل! 
«متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان»: هنا المسيح يستخدم الاصطلاح المحبب إليه، والمعروف في التقليد العبراني، والذي يشير إلى الصليب والقيامة معا، فهو ارتفاع ورفعة, هوان ومجد، فعلان مترافقان ومتضامنان. وقد استخدم هذا التعبير في العهد القديم بنفس هذا المعنى. فنقرأ عن ارتفاع االمجد: «في ثلاثة أيام أيضا يرفع فرعون رأسك ويردك إلى مقامك.» (تك13:40) 
‏أما عن الرفع للهوان والموت فنقرأ: «في ثلاثة أيام أيضا يرفع فرعون رأسك عنك ويعلقك على خشبة» (تك19:40‏). وهكذا حينما تتعارض مشيئة الخطاة مع مشيئة الله، فلا بد من الصليب ولابد من المجد. وحينما يصلبون ابن الإنسان، حينهذ سيدركون أنه ابن الله. 
«بل أتكلم بهذا كما علمني أبي»:  المسيح هنا يشير إلى كل تعاليمه، وإلى شرح مركزه بالنسبة لله الآب، وإلى قوله «أنا هو»‏. هذه كلها هي نطق الآب فيه، وهي حق كل الحق، وليس فقط أن كل قول وعلم وعمل هو من الآب وإلى الآب، بل والآب نفسه المتكلم والعامل فيه وبه، هو«كائن معه». فالكلمة قبل التجسد كان عند الله كائناً معه, ابناً في حضن أبيه، وبعد التجسد صار الآب عند الابن كائناً معه. لأن الابن المتجسد لم يفارق الآب قط، ولم يفارق الآب الابن, فجوهر الألوهية يجمعهما، ويجمعهما جوهر الحب المتبادل أيضاً وبالتساوي» والحب بعد التجسد صار من جهة الآب مُعلناً بالارسالية، الآب أحب الابن وأرسله. أما من جهة الابن فاستعلن الحب فيه بالطاعة المطلقة للآب. طاعة مذعنة حتى إلى أداء الموت، ولكن لم تكن قط طاعة مذلة أو إذلال، بل طاعة رضى وإرضاء، طاعة حب واسترضاء، طاعة تحيطها المسرة من كل جانب, طاعة قوتها العمل الجاد واحتمال المخاطر, وليست بمشاعر بشرية تتوقف عند الخطر: «ولم يتركني الآب وحدي، لأني في كل حين أفعل ما يرضيه». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 أغسطس 2017)

*ج- الجزء الثالث من الحوار
«إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً» (30:8-51)

30:8-32  ‏« وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ: «إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِي كلاَمِي فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي. وَتَعْرِفُونَ الْحَقَّ وَالْحَقُّ يُحَرِّرُكُمْ».​‏في هاتين الآيتين يلزم التفريق بين مضمونهما، وهوالإيمان. فالترجمة العربية قاصرة جداً، حيث جاء الإيمان في الآية الاولى بشكله اليقيني مثل الإيمان في الآية الثانية تماماً دون تفريق، مما يفوت على القارىء المعنى الحقيقي. أما في الأصل اليوناني فيأتي «الإيمان» فى الآية الاول بشكله اليقيي وتأتي ترجمتها الصحيحة «يؤمن به» وفي اللغة الإنجليزية believe in him. أما «الإيمان»د في الآية الثانية فيأتي باللغة اليونانية بدون تأكيد، بمعنى «يصدق» فقط, وبالإنجليزية believe him, وبهذا يستقيم المعنى والشرح. فعندما سمع اليهود كلام المسيح المقنع اقتنعوا, إذ رأوا فيه ملامح المسيا، فأظهروا أو تظاهروا أنهم يؤمنون؛ ولكن المسيح عرف ما في ضمائرهم ونيتاتهم، إذ كان ذلك مجرد تصديق للأقوال فقط التي جاء‏ت على هواهم لبلوغ غاية أمانيهم الوطنية، وليس إيمان التعرف على حقيقة المسيح المخلص والإلتصاق به. فكان في نيتهم أن يجاروه حتى يتأكدوا أنه «المسيا» الذي سيعيد المدد لإسرائيل ويحررهم من الرومان، أي مسيا السياسة ودنيا اليهود. وكان في قلبهم أنه إذا ظهر أنه ليس هو المسيا الذي ينتظرونه، يكون مدعياً ويستحق الموت. لذلك بادرهم المسيح بأقوال كشفت في الحال أن إيمانهم هو مجرد تصديق أقوال جائت على هواهم، بانتظار ما يستجد من الأمر، ولس اتباعه أو الإلتصاق به على أساس الإيمان به ومعرفة الحق. 
«فقال يسوع لليهود الذين آمنوا به (أي صدقوه) إنكم إن ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي»: فالمسألة ليست تصديق كلام «ولكن ثبوت فيه», بمعنى اتباعه، واتخاذه منهجاً وطريقاً، وحينئذ يكونون من التابعين، أي تلاميذ مبادىء وطريق وحق وحياة، وهكذا يتحررون من المعرفة الخاطئة لمعلمين دخلاء: «وتعرفون الحق، والحق يحرركم». 
‏هنا يضع المسيح موضوع تحررهم من عبودية الرومان الذي كان يشغل بالهم, والذى هو منتهى اممالهم وإيمانهم في المسيا المنتظر، الذي سيحورهم بالسيف، موضعا حرجا للغاية؛ إذ يكشف لهم أن عبوديتهم للرومان هينة وبسيطة بجوار عبوديتهم للجهل والخرافات التي طمست معالم الحق الاعلي في قلوبهم، وأن المسيح جاء ليحررهم من الجهالة, وليس ليحررهم على مستوى السياسة. وفي الأصل اليوناني يجعل المسيح «الثبوت» ليس ثبوت فكر مع فكر بل ثتبوت أشخاص: «انتم», «إن (أنتم) ثبتم في كلامي»، والنتيجة أنهم هم يصيرون تلاميذ. فالمسيح يرد تفكيرهم وآمالهم وظنونهم من أحوال دنياهم وهمومهم وأفكارهم السياسية، إلى أحوالهم القلبية الداخلية وحياتهم مع الله. فإذا صاروا تلاميذ للمسيح فإنهم يتتلمذون للحق, يعرفونه ويسيرون بمقتضاه، فيتحررون من سيرتهم الداخلية التي أبعدتهم عن الله وزيفت لهم خصائص المسيا. وقد سبق المسيح وقال: «إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم» (يو24:8). وهنا يكمل التلمذة الصحيحة: «إن (أنتم) ثبتم فى كلامي، فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي»، ثم يعطي النتيجة للايمان الصحيح والتلمذة الصحيحة وهي: «تعرفوذ الحق، والحق يحرركم». هنا يلمح المسيح إلى الصلة الجوهرية بين «التلمذة له», أي التسليم المطلق للمسيح, و«المعرفة» و«الحق», و «الحرية», فهذه الأصول الثلاثة «المعرفة، والحق، والحرية» تنبع منه هو، وبالتالى تنصب فيهم بالطاعة وتسليم الحياة. فهو الذي جاء أساساً: 
‏اولا: ليعرف الناس بالله الآب، وبالحياة الأبدية، فالآب مصدر المعرفة الحقيقية: «عرفتهم اسمك وساعرفهم» (يو26:17‏). واختصارها أن الابن استعلن الآب، وهذا هو جوهر المعرفة: «هذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الاله الحقيقى وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته» (يو3:17). واختصارها أن معرفة الايمان بالآب والابن هي هي الحياة الأبدية. 
‏وثانيا: ليعرف الناس الحق: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة» (يو6:14), واختصارها أن المسيح هو الطريق, أي الوسيلة العملية الوحيدة لمعرفة الحق, لأنه هو الوحيد الذي حمل اللاهوت وأعلنه جسديا, أي الوحيد الذي أعلن الحق الالهي المطلق منظورا ومسموعا ومعمولا, والحق هو جوهر الحريات. 
‏وثالثا: الحرية: بموته فك أسر الانسان من عبودية الخطية، فأصبحت مشيئة الإنسان حسب مشيئة الله، لأن المحدود الزمني، وهو الانسان، أصبح متوافقا مع المطلق الأبدي وهو الله. وهي أقصى غاية الحرية التي يمكن أن يبلغها المخلوق. 
ويلاحظ أن التلمذة الصحيحة تقوم على المعرفة الصحيحة للحق، ولكن لا يمكن أذ تٌحسب التلمذة صحيحة إلا إذا اُختبر ثبوتها ورسوخها وعدم تزعزعها. وهذا كان محور تأكيد المسيح التعليمي من جهة التلمذة له: «أثبتوا فيّ», «أثبتوا في محبتي. إن حفظتم وصاياي، تثبتون في محبتي. كما أني أنا قد حفظت وصايا أبي وأثبت في محبته.» (يو4:15 و9 و10) 
‏من هذا يتضح أن «ثبوت الإنسان في كلام المسيح» الذي يطالب به المسيح هنا اليهود، هو الطريق الوحيد المؤدي إلى بقية الآية: «وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم». فالثبوت في كلام المسيح يفتح البصيرة والذهن ويستعلن «الحق». 
‏كذلك يكون «الحق» هنا ليس هو الحق الفلسفي الفكري، الذي ينتهي عند العقل لمعرفة حقيقة الأشياء وجوهرها وتميزها من مظاهر الأشياء؛ بل «الحق» الروحي الذي يؤدي إلى الحياة في الله ومعه، الحق الدي يحرر المشيئة من التعلق بالباطل والأوهام والخطية، وهو «حق» السلوك والعمل والحب والبذل. 
‏هنا يلزم أن نضع «المسيح» موضع «الحق» لكي ينكشف لنا بساطة التعبير: «تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم»، وهو ما فعله المسيح بعد ذلك في آية قاددمة (36:8‏). وهذا أيضا ما علم به القديس يوحنا في رسالته الاولى بوضوح: «لم أكتب إليكم لأنكم لستم تعلمون الحق, بل لأنكم تعلمونه، وأن كل كذب ليس من الحق. من هو الكذاب، إلا الذي ينكر أن يسوع هو المسيح، هذا هو ضد المسيح الذي ينكر الآب والابن» (ايو21:1-22) 
‏هنا المسيح «كحق» تكون معرفته ليست من على بعد كمعرفة التأمل في الأمور الخارجية من الإنسان، بل معرفة المسيح هي قبوله شخصيا والخضوع له بالفكر والمشيئة والقلب، لاستقبال روحه وحياته ومشيئته وحبه وعلاقته السرية بالآب!! و بالتالى نوال الفداء والخلاص والتبرير والشفاعة والمجد والتبني، وهذا هو قمة بلوغ الحق والحرية. لذلك يستحيل بلوغ الحرية, للحياة بها, إلا بمعرفة الحق، ويستحيل معرفة الحق, للحياة به, إلا بالمسيح. هذا هو جوهر الإيمان المسيحي، فالإيماذ بالمسيح ليس نطقا ولا فكرا ولا فهما، بل قبول المسيح ذاته. فالإيمان المسيحي، فعل حار، خبرة ساخنة تشعل القلب، ترفع الهم، تريح النفس، تبرىء الضمير، وهذه هي الحرة: «حرية مجد أولاد الله.»  (رو21:8) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 أغسطس 2017)

*33:8  أَجَابُوهُ: «إِنَّنَا ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَلَمْ نُسْتَعْبَدْ لأَحَدٍ قَطُّ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: إِنَّكُمْ تَصِيرُونَ أَحْرَاراً؟».​
‏لقد استثار المسيح في هؤلاء اليهود, الذين أظهروا في البداية قبولا لكلام المسيح, أفكارهم الدفينة المترسبة عبر الأجيال والدهور، القائمة على الغلو في الوطنية السياسية المصبوغة من الخارج بالعبادة، والموضوع عليها شعار يهوه، لتصبح السياسة المقدسة التي لا يستطيع أن يمسها أحد. فكيف لهذا المعلم أن ينفي عنهم الحرية وهم قد أخذوا السيادة على العالم بكل شعوبه وأممه، بوعد وتعهد من الله لأبيهم إبراهيم! ون كانت بلادهم وأرضهم اجتاحتها جيوش أعداء على مر السنين، مصريين وبابليين وأشوريين ورومان، فكما جاءوا هكذا رحلوا دون أن يمسوا ميراثهم أو تراثهم أو عوائدهم أو عبادتهم. لقد خرج اليهود من نير الأسر مراراً وهم أحرار كما كانوا، بوعد أبيهم إبراهيم. فكيفر يعدهم هذا بالحرية وهم في حريتهم قائمون؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 أغسطس 2017)

*نظرة عامة في الحوار في الأصحاح الثامن: (31:8-58).​
‏في هذا الحوار بين المسيح واليهود الذين أظهروا في البداية قبولا لكلام المسيح، واضح هنا المقارنة المفتوحة بين: 
‏التمسك بافتقاد الله في القديم, وافتقاد الله الجديد الذي أُكمل في المسيح؛ وبين النظرة الخلفية للتاريخ، والنظرة الأمامية التي للروح. 
‏بين مظاهر الأمور الإلهية؛ وبين جوهر الفعل الأخلاقي. 
‏بين المعالجة الزمنية للحياة الأرضية؛ وبين الخلق الجديد بالروح للحياة الأبدية. 
‏والمقارنة التي في هذا الحوار تعتبر أكمل في مشتملاتها من الحوار السابق كله، لأن هنا يبدأ الحوار من إبراهيم أب الآباء كممثل لليهود، بينما كان موسى الممثل لليهود في الحوار السابق. 
‏ومن معارضة اليهود لكلام المسيح يتبين الخط الذهبي للمفهوم اليهودي الذي كان المسيح يخاطبه: 
(أ‌)	33:8  «إننا ذرية إبراهيم, ولم نُستعبد لأحد قط, كيف تقول أنت إنكم تصيرون أحراراً» 
         39:8 ‏«أبونا هو إبراهيم» 
             41:8 «إننا لم نولد من زنا، لنا أب واحد وهو الله». 
‏(ب) 48:8 «إنك سامري وبك شيطان». 
     53:8 «ألعلك أعظم من أبيما إبراهيم الذي مات ... من تجعل نفسك»
     57:8 «أفرأيت إبراهيم». 
‏أ _ وهنا نجد أن الثلاث الإجابات الاول تختص: 
‏أولاً: بفكر اليهود عن المواعيد الروحية لميراث حسب الجسد. 
‏وثانياً: بفكر اليهود عن القرابة الجسدية كمحل للافتخار بأعمال الآخرين. 
وثالثا: باتخاذ العناية الإلهية للتمجيد الذاتي، كدرع يخفي فساد السيرة. 
‏ب _ أما الثلاث الإجابات الأخيرة فهي ردود على: 
‏إدانتهم للمسيح، والحكم القاطع ضده من جهة مظهر سلوكه ضدهم. 
ثم من جهة مصدر سلطانه كما تراءى لهم، 
‏ثم من جهة ادعائه بالوجود السابق لوجوده (الألوهية المستترة). 
‏وبهذا التحليل نستطيع أن ندخل إلى فهم وهدف هذا الحوار. فالمسيح بدأ الحوار بالوعد بإعطاء الحرية للذين أرادوا أن يؤمنوا به, إن هم ثبتوا في تعليمه، ولكنهم رفضوا الكلام من أساسه باعتبارهم أحراراً. وكان رد المسيح أن حريتهم التي يزعمونها ليست حرية، لأن الذي يخطىء يصير عبداً للخطية، فالخطية تسلب الإرادة وتسلب الاختيار. فحريتهم يلوثها عصيان أخلاقي، فهي حرية ليست روحية أو بحسب الحق والبر (33-36). 
‏وأضاف المسيح أن الاحتفاظ بميراث الآباء الديني بينما هو لا يحمل معه السلوك والأخلاق بمقتضى الآباء, ينتفي أن يدعى ميراثاً دينياً!! (37-42‏). 
‏كذلك قال لهم إن إخفاقهم في الاستماع إليه، إنما يرجع لعدم قبولهم للحق وهذا ينبع من طغيان عنصر الشر فيهم (43-47). 
‏وان كان المسيح يحكم عليهم، فحكمه عن حق (48-50). 
والكلمة التي يتكلم بها، هي بحد ذاتها مُحيية (51-53‏). 
‏وان الحرية التي يدعو إليها، أعلى من الحرية التي ورثوها من إبراهيم، لأنه كائن قبل أن يكون إبراهيم (54-58‏). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 أغسطس 2017)

*34:8-36  أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. وَالْعَبْدُ لاَ يَبْقَى فِي الْبَيْتِ إِلَى الأبد أَمَّا الاِبْنُ ( ابن الله) فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأبد. فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الاِبْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً».​
‏لينتبه القارىء إلى أن تكرار النطق «بالحق» بالنسبة للمسيح، يشير إلى حقيقة ثابتة تمت إلى طبيعة المسيح وعمله، فهو هنا يقرر ماهية «الحرية الحقيقية» حيث ينسبها إلى القداسة الفردية كعلاقة وثيقة مع الله، إزاء زعمهم أن الحرية هي معيار وضع الأمة سياسياً، الأمر الذي دمر مستقبلهم الخلاصي. لأن الذي يفعل الخطية فهو يحيا حياة الإثم والتعدي، إذ يرتبط بالعالم ويفقد حريته ثم نفسه، ويكون قد فقد حرية البنين وصار عبداً للخطية, لأن إبليس يكون قد تسيطر على إرادته وتولى قيادته: «كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي أيضاً, والخطية هي التعدي. وتعلمون أن ذاك أُظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا وليس فيه خطية. كل من تثبت فيه لا يٌخطىء» (ايو3:1-5)، «من يفعل الخطية فهو من إبليس, لأن إبليس من البدء يخطىء. لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله، لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس.» (ايو8:3) 
‏والمسيح هنا يتعقب الحرية ليوصلها إلى القداسة ثم إلى الله. ويتعقب الخطية ويوصلها إلى العبودية ثم إلى إبليس. 
‏وهكذا فكل من يحيا حياة الإثم والتعدي, يكون قد فقد حرية الينين بالنسبة لله. ولا سبيل إلى إعادة حرية البنين له إلا بواسطة ابن الله, وذلك لأنه الوحيد الذي يرفع الخطية ويقدس، فيرفع يد إبليس عن المأسور، ويحرره ويعيده إلى حق البنين، وبالتالي يعيده إلى ميراث بيت الله، بمعنى الشركة في ميراث الابن. 
‏وهكذا فإنه عوض أن كان الإنسان يفعل الخطة، أصبح يفعل الحق: «واما من يفعل الحق, فيقبل إلى النور لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة» (يو21:3). والمسيح يقدم نفسه لهم كابن الله، الذي جاء ليحررهم، بمعنى ينقلهم من عمل الخطية إلى عمل البر: «إن علمتم أنه بار هو, فاعلموا أن كل من يصنع البر مولود منه» (1يو29:2) 
‏وهكذا يوضع المسيح لليهود أمراً هاماً للغاية بالنسبة إلى هدف حياتهم الكلي: «يبقى في البيت إلى الأبد»، وسلوكهم المربوط بهذا الهدف. فالخطية تتسبب في فقدان هدف الحياة, أما هدف الحياة فهو العلاقة مع الله. وبولس الرسول يضع هذه المقارنة وجهأ لوجه: «أنتم عبيداً للذي تطيعونه, إما للخطة للموت أو للطاعة (للمسيح) للبر. فشكرا لله أنكم كنتم عبيدا للخطية، ولكنكم أطعتم من القلب ثورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها، وإذ أعتقتم من الخطية صرتم عبيدا للبر (أحراراً). (رو16:6-18)؛ «لأنكم لما كنتم عبيد الخطية، كنتم أحراراً من البر. فأي ثمر كان لكم حينئذ من الأمور التي تستحون بها الآن؟ لأن نهاية تلك الأمور هي الموت. وأما الآن، إن أعتقتم من الخطية وصرتم عبيداً لله, أبناء, فلكم ثمركم للقداسة، والنهاية حياة أبدية.» (رو20:6-22) 
‏فانظر أيها القارىء العزيز، كم كانت تحمل كلمة المسيح من العمق الروحي واللاهوتي والخلاصى بآن واحد، حينما قال لهم: «إن حرركم الابن، فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً»، وليست الحرية الكاذبة التي كانوا يفتخرون بها، وهم في الحقيقة كانوا عبيداً يعيشون في بيت الله اختلاساً، وكان طردهم وشيكاً، أما الابن (المسيح) فيبقى إلى الأبد كما يقول عنه بولس الرسول في سفر العبرانيين:.«وموسى كان أميناً في كل بيته كخادم شهادة للعتيد أن يتكلم به (أي المسيح), وأما المسيح فكابن على بيته. وبيته نحن، إن تمسكنا بثقة الرجاء وافتخاره ثابتة إلى النهاية.» (عب5:3-6‏) 
‏ثم انظر أيضاً هذى الضلالة التي يقع فيها الإنسان الشارد عن الحق والله، حينما يقول ( أنا حر أفعل ما أشاء!)؛ أو حينما يقولون (إن الناس ولدتهم أمهاتهم أحراراً!)؛ أو حينما يفتخر أصحاب الأوطان بحرية أوطانهم, وهم يكونون وللأسف عبيداً للعالم الحاضر، وأسرى الخطية ومشورات الشيطان. 
‏فالحرية الحقيقية إنما هي علاقة مع الله تنشىء حرية من ربط الخطية، وحرية النفس من الإنحرافات المريضة حتى ولو كانت الأرجل في المقطرة أو الأوطان تحت الإحتلال والسخرة. وهذا ما تكفل به المسيح على أعلى مستوى وأكمل وجه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 أغسطس 2017)

*37:8-40  «أَنَا عَالِمٌ أَنَّكُمْ ذُرِّيَّةُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ. لَكِنَّكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي لأَنَّ كلاَمِي لاَ مَوْضِعَ لَهُ فِيكُمْ. أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ مَا رَأَيْتُمْ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمْ». أَجَابُوا: «أَبُونَا هُوَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ أَوْلاَدَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَكُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ! وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ».​
الرب هنا ينفي عن هؤلاء اليهود المعاندين أن يكونوا أولاد إبراهيم، إذ اكتفى أنهم ذرية له وحسب, لأنهم إن كانوا أبناء إبراهيم فكيف يسلكون هكذا تجاه المسيح الذي اشتهى إبراهيم نفسه أن يرى يومه (يوم المسيح) فرأى وفرح (يو56:8)؟ أليس أن هؤلاء الذين يدعرن أنهم أبناء إبراهيم, وأنهم على مستوى الوعد, قد آنعمت بصيرتهم الروحية، وانسدت آذانهم عن سماع كلماته, وأثبتوا بذلك أنهم ليسوا أبناى الوعد بل غرباء بل أعداء؟ 
‏وواضح مقدار ضعف حجة اليهود، بل مقدار ضياعهم وجهلهم أن يقولوا إننا أولاد إبراهيم، كمصدرهم الوحيد للافتخار، ولا يذكرون مدى انتمائهم للناموس أو ميراثهم الأخلاقي والتقوي من الآباء أو معرفتهم الممتازة بالتوراة. وهذا واضح لأنهم بددوا ميراث تقوى ابائهم، ولم يتبق لهم منه إلا تاريخ ميت يتمسحون فيه وهم غرباء عنه. وواضح من كلام المسيح أن اليهود كانوا غير أمناء لتاريخهم، غير أمناء على مواعيد الله لإبراهيم وكل أنبيائهم، وقد تضخمت عدم أمانتهم إلى أحط صورة في محاولة قتل المسيح للتخلص من تبكيته لهم، وهو يحاول إصلاحهم. إنهم يخافون الحق ويحاولون إسكاته. 
‏لقد جاء المسيح «الابن» الحقيقي لله ليحقق وعد الله لإبراهيم ويكمل كل الموعود به، وها هم يريدون أن يقتلوه! هو يتودد ويتكلم وهم يتربصون ليقتلوه, هو يتكلم بما سمعه من الآب من نحوهم للحياة، وهم يتحركون لينفذوا خطة القتل كما رسمها أبوهم وسلمها إليهم للتنفيذ. الرب يجهد نفسه ليبلغهم سر الحياة، وهم يجهدون أنفسهم ليرتبوا خطة الصلب. فالقاتل, الذي نوى القتل, لا يسمع, وإن سمع لا يصغي، وإن أصغى لا يعي، وإن وعى نسي ما وعى. فكلام المسيح الذي للحياة لم يكن له موضع قط في قلوبهم, لأن قلوبهم كانت مملوءة حسداً وحقداً. ويكفي للتدليل على ذلك من قول الرب: «لكنكم تطلبون أن تقتلونى», فهذا هو هدفهم وهذا هو فكرهم وسعيهم وقد صموا آذانهم عما عداه. وفي هذا يتم التشبيه بين العبد الخائن لعهد صاحب البيت, الوشيك الطرد, وبين الابن صاحب البيت, الوشيك أن يقدم نفسه فدية عن أهل البيت الأمناء. 
فالمسيح جاء ومعه خطة الآب للخلاص التى سيتممها بموته. 
‏وهم استلموا خطة القتل كما رسمها لهم أبوهم الذي هو أبو كل كذاب وقاتل. المسيح يحاول أن يكتسب ثقتهم ليسلمهم وديعة الحياة التي جاء بها من عند أبيه. 
‏وهم بالإختفاء وراء إبراهيم يحاولون بالكذب أن يخفوا عنه ضربة الموت التي رسمها الشيطان القتال منذ البدء. 
الرب يلفت نظرهم أنه يعلم كل شيء، ويؤكد لهم أن عمل الشيطان لا يتطابق مع صلاح إبراهيم. 
‏وهم بانصياعهم وراء الشيطان جحدوا ميراثهم، وهو وشيك أن ينزع منهم بالعدل. 
‏وأخيراً يتنازل المسيح معهم ويحدد قضيته معهم أمام قضاة الناس، ويطرح القضية عل مستوى عدل قضاة الأرض: 
‏فإن كان إنسان, وليس ابن الله نفسه, تكلم مجرد كلام هو «الحق» فكيف تكون أجرته الموت؟ هذه تحتسب شناعة في حق قضاء العدل على مستوى الناس, ‏فكيف وكم إن كان هذا الإنسان هو هو ابن الله؟ 
‏وإبراهيم أبوهم لم يكن على هذا المستوى من فهم القضاء. لقد وقف إبراهيم أمام الله يوما يحاججه في أمر حرق سدوم وعمورة ويراجعه في قضائه: «أديان كل الأرض لا يصنع عدلاً» (تك25:18)» وذلك خوفا على الابرار الذين فيها. وذلك حينما أعلمه الله أن هذين البلدين المنكوبين سيحرقهما الرب وسيزيلهما من الوجود. فإبراهيم حاجج الله نفسه، وه وديان كل الأرض، حاججه في بنود حكمه خوفا أن يؤخذ البا‏ر مع الأثيم، فكيف بلغ القضاء في قلوب هذا النسل الضال المضل المدعي البنوة لإبراهيم, أن يقتل البار ويترك الأثيم!! اصلب المسيح وأطلق لنا باراباس: «خذ هذا (المسيح) وأطلق لنا باراباس... اصلبه اصلبه.» (لو18:23و21) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 أغسطس 2017)

*41:8   «أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِناً. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ الله».​
‏ولكن كلام المسيح كان بالفعل ليس له موضع فيهم, فلم يفهم هؤلاء القتلة قول المسيح حينها قال لهم: «إنكم تعملون ما رأيتموه عند أبيكم». وهوذا الآن يوضحها لهم أكثر، أنهم يعملون «أعمال أبيهم». وواضح أن حقدهم وحسدهم وبغضتهم الشديدة له هي في الواقع أعمال إبليس، وبالأكثر نية القتل المبيتة ضده، ومحاولة اغتصاب البنوة لله: «لنا أب واحد وهو الله». هذا على غير صحة وبغير ذي حق، لأنهم لا يقبلون كلام الله بفم المسيح ولا أعمال الله بيده، ولا حتى كانوا أمناء لوصايا الله بحسب الناموس والآباء. فالآن، لأن عبادتهم لله مزيفة، فحتما يصبح ادعاؤهم لابوة الله مزيفاً, هنا يتحتم بحسب قول النيين إشعياء وإرميا، أن تقيم بنوتهم أنها من زنا، لأن إبليس يكون هو الذي حبل بهم وتبناهم. 
‏وهكذا عندما أخذوا يدافعون عن بنوتهم الشرعية لإبراهيم، في حين أن المسيح كان يقصد أنهم أبناء إبليس، وأنهم صاروا بالفعل أولاد زنا وليسوا أولاد إبراهيم أو أولاد الله كما يدعون. وهاك قول النبي: «وقال الرب لي في أيام يوشيا الملك هل رأيت مافعلت العاصية إسرائيل؟ انطلقت إلى  كل جبل عال وإلى كل شجرة خضراء، وزنت هناك (عبادة الأصنام) فطلقتها وأعطيتها كتات طلاقها. لم تخف الخائنة يهوذا، أختها، بل مضت وزنت هي أيضا ....نجست الأرض وزنت مع الحجر(أصنام الحجر) ومع الشجر(أصنام الخشب) ... لم ترجع ... يهوذا بكل قلبها بل بالكذب يقول الرب.» (إر6:3-10) 
‏ويوضح إشعياء النبي أن الرب، بعد أن اعتبر حبه لإسرائيل ويهوذا كحب عريس لعروس، عاد وطلقها بسبب الأثام والذنوب التي اقترفوها، بمعنى أنه باع الشعب للأمم: «هكذا قال الرب: أين كتاب طلاق أمكم التي طلقتها ... من أجل آثامكم قد بُعتم ومن أجل ذنوبكم طلقت أمكم» (إش1:50-2). إذن، فلم يعد إبراهيم أبأ لهم, ولا عاد الله يعاملهم كبنين! 
‏هذه اللغة كان يعرفها جيدا هؤلاء اليهود المعاندون للمسيح حينها قالوا له: «إننا لم نولد من زنا. لنا أب واحد وهو الله» (يو41:8). ولكن، للأسف، كان كلامهم بالكذب لأن الله قالها مرة على لسان كل من إرميا النبي وإشيعاء النبي: «إني طلقت أمكم». فأصبحوا أولاد زنأ بالفعل, أي أولاد عبادة الشيطان, وإبراهيم يتبرأ منهم، وليس إبراهيم فقط بل والله والمسيح أيضاً. 
‏ويلزم هنا أن نفهم من كلام المسيح أن «العبد لا يبقى في البيت إلى الأبد» (يو35:8)، أن المسيح يطرح قضية الحرة كفعل حياة مسقبلي يحدده سلوك الحاضر. والمسيح يقصد الحياة الأبدية التي جاء ليفتتح عهدها الجديد بموته وقيامته. فابن الخطية الذي يمثله هؤلاء اليهود هو على مستوى العبد الذي ليس له حق في ميراث البيت؛ أما الذي يؤمن «بالابن» فينعتق من عبودية الخطية، ويكون قد سجل لنفسه التبرير في الحاضر، وحق الحياة الأبدية عبر المستقبل وإلى الأبد في ميراث الابن لله! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 أغسطس 2017)

*42:8-44   فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي. لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ.​
‏المسيح هنا ينقض قولهم من جهة أن الله هو أبوهم الروحي، فبحسب إشعياء النبي وإرميا النبي تكون كل إسرائيل  يهوذا مطلقتين, وها قد باعهما الله بالفعل ليكونا تحت الإحتلال والتشتت بسبب شرورهما, فمن أين يكون الله أباً لهؤلاء اليهود المعاندين الذين يرفضون ابنه؟ والقديس يوحنا يرفع هذه القضية إلى حكم الأمور المسلم بها: «كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح، فقد ولد من الله.» (ايو1:5) 
«لو كان الله أباكم لكنتم تحبونني»: واضح أن المسيح يتكلم هنا كابن الله الوحيد المحبوب. فكيف لا يتعرفون على أخيهم البكر، ثم كيف لا يحبونه؟ إلا لأنهم ليسوا أبناء الله كما يدعون؛ ولأنهم زادوا على عدم تعرفهم على المسيح وعدم محبتهم له كابن الله أنهم طلبوا أن يقتلوه كبينة وبرهان أكيد أنهم ليسوا أبناء، بل أعداء لله وللابن الوحيد، بل وقتلة، وليس قتلة وحسب بل وفيهم شهوة القتل كهواة ومحترفين يتلقنون فن العداوة والقتل من أستاذ عتيق. ولا يوجد أصل أو مبدأ أو أب للقتل والقاتل إلا القتال المحترف منذ البدء، هو الذي بخداعه أوقع حواء ثم آدم في خطة العصيان، بذلك دخل الموت إلى العالم، وهو إبليس. فهم بالضرورة أبناء لهذا الأب. 
«لأني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت»: المعنى هنا يفيد التجسد، وقد استخدم الأساقفة المجتمعون في مجمع نيقية سنة 325م هذا الاصطلاح لإثبات البنوة الإلهية للمسيح. واللغة العربية هنا ركيكة ولا تفيد المعنى الصحيح. وفي الأصل اليوناني لا يوجد «من قبل الله» بل «من الله» مباشرة. جوهر من جوهر، طبيعة من طبيعة وبالتالى يلزم حذف «قبل» من النسخة العربية لتصير «من الله» لتوضيح المعنى اللاهوتي الصحيح. 
‏واللغة اليونانية دقيقة دقة خطيرة بالنسبة للبحث اللاهتوتي في حروفها، حينما تُضاف إلى الأفعال، فـ«الخروج من» تأتي عل ثلاثة أوضاع بالسبة للحرف المضاف، فهو إما: 
‏( ا ) خروج الابتعاد أو تغرب الشخص  
‏(2) خروح بحانب, أى زمالة الشحصية 
‏(3‏) خروج من داخل مع بقاء في الداخل لتفيد بقاء جوهر الله في جوهر الابن المتجسد 
‏وهذه كلها للتعبير عن التجسد جوهريا وذاتيأ: 
(1) ‏أما الخروج والأبتعاد فهو التعبير الضعيف عن مجيء المسيح من الله، وهذا الاصطلاح استخدمه التلاميذ للتعبير عن فهمهم (الخاطىء نوعا ما) لقول المسيح «خرجت من عند» وقد جاءت هكذا: «الآن نعلم أنك عالم بكل شىء ولست تحتاج أن يسألك أحد لذا نؤمن أنك من الله خرجت» (يو30:16). وهذا على قدر فهم التلاميذ أن خروجه يفيد مجيئه إلى الأرض، وهذا يستلزم تركه للسماء وابتعاده المكاني عن الله: (    ) ‏وهذا أيضاً هو فهم القديس يوحنا عن خروج يسوع من عند الله كمتغرب ثم عودة (    ): «... يسوع وهو عالم أن الآب قد دفع كل شيء إلى يديه وأنه من عند الله خرج وإلى الله يمضى...» (يو3:13) 
‏(2) وتفيد خروج وبقاء بجانب، كزمالة، وهو تعبير المسيح ولكن من وجهة نظر التلاميذ للمسيح وليس من وجهة نظره لنفسه! «لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم لأنكم قد أحببتموني وآمنتم أني من عند الله خرجت» (يو27:16). فهو على قدر فهمهم يعبرو يردد عما آمنوا به من نحوه‏، الذي لم يكن قد بلغ بعد الفهم اللاهوتي الكامل. 
(3) وهي الأخيرة، أي الخروج من الداخل جاءت واضحة جداً في الآية: «خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت إلى العالم» ‏(يو28:16)، حسب القراءة الصحيحة باليونانية في النسخ الدقيقة، ‏وهذا هو تعبير المسيح عن نفسه. 
‏كما يلاحظ أن الفعلين: من الله «خرجت» و«أتيت» هنا في اليونانية مضافان إل «من» بمعنى من الله خرجت ومن الله أتيت. وهما يفيدان في المعنى اللاهوتي أغواراً عميقة للغاية، إذ يكوذ المعنى أن الابن هو من الله فى وجوده وكيانه ومجده قبل الميلاد بالجسد، والباقي مع الله وفي الله بالرغم من خروجه وظهوره واستعلانه كابن الله المتجسد. وأيضا هو من الله في مجيئه إلى العالم وتجسده، وبقائه مع الله وفي الله بالرغم من ظهوره في الجسد كيسوع المسيح. 
‏وبهذا يكون المسيح، وكذلك القديس يوحنا في تسجيله لقول المسيح قد جمع كل اللاهوت في هذه الجملة المضغوطة ضغطاً: «من الله خرجت ومن الله أتيت». وقد شرحها المسيح شرحاً إضافياً ليكون على مستوى هؤلاء اليهود بقوله: 
‏«لأني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك أرسلني»: بمعنى أني أمثل الآب تمثيلآ ذاتياً وكلياً في كل ما أقول وأعمل، بل وأمثله بشخصي كنائب عنه دون أن يكون العمل لشخصي، أي لمجد نفسي. 
«تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني.» (يو16:7) 
«أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً.» (يو30:5) 
«من يتكلم من نفسه يطلب مجد نفسه. وأما من يطلب مجد الذق أرسله فهو صادق وليس فيه ظلم.» (يو18:7) 
‏كما سيوضحه في الآية: «الآب الحال فىّ هو يعمل الأعمال.» (يو10:14) 
‏هذا يوضحه المسيح لليهود ليبرهن لهم عن حقيقة طبيعته الإلهية, ووجوده بينهم كمرسل من الله وكممثل شخصى له, موضحاً بذلك مقدار ما سقطوا فيه، ليس من نحوه بقدر ما هو من نحو الله الذي أرسله والذي يدعون أنه أبوهم! 
«لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولى»: ‏وتصحيحها: «لماذا لا تفهمون حديثي (لغتي) لأنكم لا تسمعون كلمتي». المقارنة هنا بين «الفهم والسماع» تجاه «الكلام والقول». 
‏فالفهم أو الإدراك يختص بالحديث. 
والسماع بالروح, أي الكشف، يختص بالكلمة. 
‏هنا يقدم الرب طبقتين من كلامه: الطبقة الاولى هي متابعة حديث الرب بالفهم السريع والادراك؛ والطبقة الثانية الأعلى هي التعمق لكشف طبيعة الكلمة. 
‏أما الطبقة الثانية، فهي في المقدمة وهي الهامة جدا والخطيرة, فإذا لم يكن للإنسان أذن روحية تسمع كلمة الله فتكشف طبيعتها الإلهية، يستحيل عليه أن يفهم ما يتحدث به المسيح ويقوله، لأنه كلام روحي يحتاج إلى أذن خاصة روحية: «من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس» (رؤ7:2)، أما من ليس له الوعي فسيرى المسيح مجرد إنسان يتكلم. والمسيح لا يتكلم كإنسان، بل كإله، فهو يقول: «أنا هو نور العالم»، و«أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة»، و:أنا والآب واحد» (يو12:8, 6:14, 30:10). فكيف يفهم الناس قول المسيح هذا إذا اعتبروه مجرد إنسان؟ إنه سيكون كمجدف، ولكن إن كان للسامع أذن روحية كاشفة، تكشف طبيعة «الكلمة» القائلة والمقولة، فحتماً سيتعرف عليها أنها إلهية وأن صاحبها إلهي هو: «لأني لم أتكلم من نفسي» (يو49:12). وهنا ذات المسيح هي الذات المنظورة للناس، والمتكلم فيه هو الله. فحينئذ, وعلى أقل تقدير, سيفهمون ما يتحدث به المسيح على أنه رسالة الله لهم، وأن حديثه يحمل الصدق والحق والقوة والروح والحياة، وهو كما هو أمام أعينهم، فعال، يشفي ويقيم من الموت، لأن كلمة الله خالقة ومُحيية. 
‏لذلك, فليفهم القارىء أنه يستحيل على أي إنسان مهما بلغ من قوة الذكاء والفهم والتمحيص، أن يفهم الإنجيل أو يدرك ما يقوله المسيح, إذا لم تكن له أذن روحية يسمع بها طبقة رنين كلمة الله، وتحس بحركة الحياة التي فيها وتميزها عن كل ما عداها من كلمات الإنسان. فالاذن التي تستطيع أن تلتقط الموجة الروحية، وتحس بالحياة والحق لكلمة الله، هي وحدها التي تستطيع أن تفهم ما يقوله المسيح والروح. 
‏أما كيفية قبول الأذن الروحية لكلمة الله وتفهمهاه فلا يأتي بالتمرين أو التلقين أو الدراسة، بل بقبول الرب يسوع نفسه «الكلمة» أولاً، والدخول معه في شركة الحياة الجديدة. فهو الذي يرفع مستوى قلب الإنسان وروحه لمستوى الكلمة، أي لمستواه في المعرفة. ومستواه في المعرفة بعد التجد لم يعد في السماء, بل في قلبنا وفمنا: «تعلموا مني لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب» (مت29:11)، «أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به.» (يو3:15‏) 
‏ولكن، ليفهم القارىء أن لكل إنسان أذناً روحية؛ وهي إما تنفتح بالإرادة والشوق والإيمان والحب لكلمة الله فتكشف طبيعتها، وإما تنقفل بالإرادة المدفوعة بالبغضة والتعالي والتجديف، فلا تعود تسمع، ولا يعود الإنسان قادراً أن يفهم أو ينفعل للكلمة. 
‏وإرميا النبي يخاطبهم من جهة الجهل وعدم الفهم: «اسمع هذا أيها الشعب الجاهل والعديم الفهم الذين لهم أعين ولا يبصرون، لهم آذان ولا يسمعون» (إر21:5). فالجهل هو انحطاط مستوى الكشف لطبيعة كلمة الله والجهل يؤدي حتماً إلى عدم الفهم. وقد نسب إرميا النبي الجهل إلى العمى الروحي، ونسب عدم الفهم إلى الصمم الروحي. ولذلك أيضا كان يطيب للمسيح أن يفتح أعين العمي، ويفتح آذان الصم, ليس كمعجزات شفاء لهذا الشعب، ولكن كآيات لعمل كلمة الله في طبيعة الإنسان الخاطىء. 
‏ثم يوضح إشعياء النبي العوامل التي أدت إلى عمى عيونهم وانسداد آذانهم: «قد أعمى عيونهم، وأغلظ قلوبهم, لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فأشفيهم» (يو40:12). لذلك يصرخ أيضا إشعياء النبي: «يا رب من صدق خبرنا, ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب. لهذا لم يقدروا أن يؤمنوا» (يو38:12-39). ولكن من الذي سد آذانهم وأغلظ قلوبهم وأعمى عيونهم؟ هنا الضمير الفاعل هو العدو الشيطان, الذي سلموا أنفسهم له, حقداً وبغضة وعداوة بلا سبب, والذي وجه إليه المسيح سهمه الخاطف، ففضحه، وفضح إرادتهم: «أنتم من أب هو إبليس». 
«أنتم من أب هو إبليس ...»: لم يكن المسيح في هذا القرار المرعب مهاجما أو متعديا على مشاعر اليهود، بقدر ما كان مدافعا عن الله الذي يريدون أن ينسبوا إليه أنفسهم وتعدياتهم بقولهم إن الله هو أبوهم. فقرار قتل الابن الوحيد الذي للآب قد كتبوه في ضمائرهم، وهم يبحثون الآن فقط عن علة مناسبة لتنفيذه. الرب هنا، وبقوله هذا، يفصل بين قداسة الله أبوه، وبين هؤلاء القتلة. وفي نفس الوقت كشف عن شخصية الأب المحرك لهؤلاء اليهود المدعين. لأن المسيح بقوله: «أنتم من أب هو إبليس ... ‏»، يكون قد رفع الستار عن حربهم الخفية التي يشنونها ضد الله والمسيح تحت اسم الناموس وأبوة الله للشعب المختار، وقد جعل المواجهة صريحة ومكشوفة بينه وبينهم، أو بين الله الذي يتكلم باسمه، وبين الشيطان الذي ينطق فيهم. 
‏وإن كان المسيح هنا في إنجيل يوحنا قد كشف عن شخصيات هذه الحرب المريرة بينه وبين الشيطان مواجهة وبصراحة، نجد المسيح يصيغ هذه الحرب في تشكيلات رمزية غاية في الأبداع في الأناجيل الأخرى: «فأجاب وقال لهم: الزارع الزرع الجيد هو ابن الإنسان, والحقل هو العالم، والزرع الجيد هو بنو الملكوت، والزوان هو بنو الشرير, والعدو الذي زرعه هو إبليس.» (مت37:13-39) 
«وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا. ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لأنه ليس فيه حق. متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما يتكلم مما له لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب»:  من أعجب الأمور وأكثرها ألمأ وحزنا للنفس، أن يكون للشيطان القدرة الغريبة لتسليم شهواته الشخصية للذين يخضعون له كأب، ويسيرون في طريقه كمعلم، لأن شهوة الشيطان تنبع من عداوة شخصية لله, ولابنه يسوع المسيح، ولكل من يتبعه ويطيعه. والإنسان ضعيف جدا وأصغر من أن يتقمص شهوة الشيطان هذه ويقف لكي يعادي الرب يسوع, سواء بفكره أو قلمه أو عمله. ولكن الذين تبناهم الشيطان ألبسهم تاجه وأعطاهم صولجانه, وكانوا عظماء في عين العالم وعلى مدى التاريخ، وكانوا ذوي صيت وبطولات؛ ولكن التاريخ للعالم شيء، والتاريخ لملكوت الله شيء آخر. 
«... شهوات أبيكم تريدون»: «تريدون» تأتي باليونانية في صيغة الإصرار المنتهى منه, وهذه في الحقيقة صفة غريبة يتقمصها الشخص الشارد في شره، حتى ليتعجب الناس من قوة الاصرار وشدة الاستمرار في تتميم ما صمم عليه, في حين أن الشخص يكون في طبيعته الأصلية بسيطا ووديعا ومسالما حلو الأخلاق ومطيعا, ولكن إذا استماله الشيطان وتبناه صار شرسا متنمرا، لا يلين ولا يحيد عن مقصده، ولا يهدأ حتى يتمم كل ما أفرزه الشيطان في فكره, حتى وبدون وعي؛ فالشيطان يتقمصه. لذلك فإن قول المسيح: «شهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا»، جاءت في صورة واقعية تصور حقيقة ما كان يجري في قلوبهم تصويرا يزهل العقل, من حقد مجاني وغضب وسرعة الانفعال للقتل ومهاجة كلامية شرهة وعناد لا يهدأ. 
‏وإن هذا هو في الواقع منهج كل الذين تركوا المسيح وأبغضوا الكلمة، إذ أصبحت فيهم عداوة لا تهدأ من جهة الحق ومهاجته والإزدراء بالإيمان. 
«ذاك كان قتالاً للناس منذ البدء»: منذ أن أطلق المسيح هذه الصفة على الشيطان وأصبحت اسما له في العهد الجديد، وهي موجودة في تعاليم الرسل (         ) وترجمتها: «الحية القتالة للناس» ويختصرها سفر الرؤيا بتسمية «الحية القديمة» (رؤ9:12, 2:20)، سواء بسبب إدخال الموت على الإنسان, آدم, المخلوق أصلاً على غير فساد، أو إشعال الحقد والكراهية في قلب قايين، وإقحام إرادة القتل فيه ليقتل أخاه هابيل. ولماذا قتله؟ يقول الكتاب: «لأن أعماله كانت شريرة وأعمال أخيه بارة.» (1يو12:3) 
ولذلك، وعلى هذا الأساس، نبه الكتاب أن «كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس» (ايو15:3)، لأن الرب يعلم أن صاحب مشورة وقوة البغضة هو نفسه صاحب مشورة القتل. والخطية الاولى تحوي في بطنها الخطية الثانية، التي لابد أن تلدها إن آجلا أو عاجلا، إن بالنية أو بالفعل. ويصف القديس يوحناهذه الخطية هكذا: «لأن هذا هو الخبر الذي سمعتموه من البدء أن يحب بعضنا بعضا. ليس كما كان قايين من الشرير وذبح أخاه، ولماذا ذبحه؟ لأن أعماله كانت شريرة وأعمال أخيه بارة.» (ايو11:3-12) 
‏وتسلسل الخطية حتى إلى القتل تجيء في تقليد القداس: «والموت الذي دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس»، وهذا مأخوذ من سفر الحكمة (حك23:2-24). وهكذا تبنى الشيطان خطية القتل والقاتل معاً، والذق يهمنا جدا في هذا المجال هو كلمة «حسد الشيطان»، فالحسد هو الذي دفع الشيطان لإسقاط آدم. وإسقاط آدم تم عل مرحلتين: الاولى «غواية» ثم «فعل» تعدي، والنتيجه موت. وكان في ظن الشيطان أن الموت سينهي على مستقبل آدم، ويظل ساقطا إلى الأبد كما هو حال الشيطان: «والملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم (بسبب الحسد وطلب ما هو أعظم)، حفظهم إلى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام» (يهوذا 6). ولكن آدم مخلوق على الرقي والسمو وبلوغ صورة الله في القداسة والحق. فدبر الله له الخلاص بالتوبة ودم المسيح. أما الشيطان وملائكته فخلقوا على مراكز ورئاسات محددة ومساكن لا يتعدونها. وكل تعد لهم هو سقوط ليس له توبة أو قيامة: «لأنه إن كان الله لم يشفق عل ملائكة قد أخطأوا, بل في سلاسل الظلام طرحهم في جهنم وسلمهم محروسين للقضاء...» (2بط4:2) 
«ولم يثبت في الحق»: الأصل اليوناني يفيد أنه «لم يقف» بمعنى لم «يدم» بحسب القراءات الصحيحة. أي لم يضع قدماً, أو يرسخ. هذا الأمر يهمنا للغاية، لأن فيه يوضح المسيح مسألة حساسة بالنسبة لطبيعة الله في الخلقة على مستوى اللاهوت. فالشيطان لم يدم في الحق, أو لم يثبت في الحق, يعني أنه كان في موضع رئاسي (رياسة)، أو موضع أو مسكن «مسئولية» (بحسب رسالة القديس يهوذا) على مستوى الحق، ولكه تخلى عنه طمعاً أوحسداً فيما هو أعظم فحسب  ذلك خطية؛ الأمر الذي يشرحه القديس بطرس الرسول: «الله لم يشفق على ملائكة قد أخطأوا...»، وهذا يفيد أن الله لم يخلق الشيطان على الشر أو الفساد أو الخطية، بل خلقه على مستوى الرئاسة. ولكنه تعدى وأخطأ وسقط, والله لم يشفق عليه. 
«لأنه ليس فيه حق»: هذه الجملة مربوطة بالسابقة فهو لم يثبت في الحق, بسبب أنه ليس فيه حق. ولكن المعنى هنا لا يتضح لنا إلا إذا فهمنا كلمة «يثبت» حرفياً، حيث تعني «لم يضع قدما» في الحق، أي «لم يرسخ» في الحق. بمعنى أن الله أعطاه رئاسة على مستوى الحق، وكان عليه أن يثبت, أو يرسخ، أو يضع قدمه، أو يخطو خطوة في الحق، ليكون ويدوم على مستوى الرئاسة التي أعطاه الله، لكنه أخفق. واخفاق الشيطان في أن يثبت في الحق أو الرئاسة الموضوعة له, سببه أنه ليس فيه حق, بمعنى أنه ليس فيه أي شيء من «الأليثيا» التي في الله والمسيح، وكان عليه أن يكتسبها بحفظه وثباته في الرئاسة والموضع الذي وُضع فيه، فلما لم يحفظ رئاسته ولم يثبت في الحق، كان سقوطه بلا شفاء ولا رجاء. ولما فقد الحق, صار كذاباً وأبا الكذب كله وكل الكذابين. وما هو الكذب إلا فقدان الحق؟ ومن هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر الحق؟ 
‏هنا علينا، أيها القارىء العزيز، أن تنذكر كيف غرس الشيطان الكذت في شعور آدم وحواء، وفي اللا شعور أيضاً, حينها قال لحواء في حواره الخادع الماكر المميت, رداً على قول حواء: «أما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تأكلا منه ولا تمساه لئلا تموتا؛ فقالت الحية للمرأة لن تموتا» (تك3:3-4‏). وهذا هو منطق الشيطان في نفي الحق واخفائه تحت ستار المعقول والمرجح, والواقع والأكثر فائدة, والأسهل والألذ، والأسرع أيضاً. فالشيطان أبرز العصيان, ونفى الموت وأخفاه عن حواء تحت ستار المعرفة : «بل انه عالم أنه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح أعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر.» (تك5:3) 
‏ولينتبه القارىء أن في نفي الموت عن الذي يعصي أوامر الله يكون بالتالي قد نفى الدينونة, بل ونفى الخطية، بل ونفى قيمة الخلاص، بل ونفى المخلص، وأخيراُ نفى الحياة, حيث لا يبقى لمن يتبع الشيطان إلا أن يخنق نفسه!! 
«متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما يتكلم مما له لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب»: ‏في هذا الوصف يهمنا كلمتان: الاولى «الكذب» والثانية «يتكلم مما له». فالكذب يجيء في اليونانية (      ) وتعني الزيف, أي ما هو ليس حقاً أو صحيحاً، وهنا يتضح لنا أن الكذب أو الزيف أو ما هو ليس حقاً أو صحيحاً ليس جوهراً في حد ذاته، أي ليس شيئاً معروفاً أو محدد الوجود، بل هو نفي الشيء أو نفي الوجود، فعندما يقول إنسان قولاُ حقاً ويأتي آخر ويصدقه على هذا القول، فهو يقول «الحق»؛ ولكن إذا جاء إنسان أخر ونفى هذا القول، فهو كاذب لأنه نفى الحقيقة. وإذا كان هناك شيء معروف كظهور الشمس مثلاً ويقول إنسان أن الشمس غير ظاهرة، فهو يكذب لأنه ينفي وجود الموجود. وهكذا فإن الحق يعتمد على طبيعته الموجودة، أما الكذب فليس له طبيعة بالمرة بل يعتمد على نفي الحق أو نفى ما هو صحيح. 
‏وهذا هو التحليل الصحيح لطبيعة الشيطان وملوكه وكلامه في تعريف الرب له أنه «يتكلم بالكذب، لأنه يتكلم مما له، لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب». لأن الشيطان بحسب خلقته لم تكن له طبيعة الحق ولا طبيعة الكذب، بل خلق ووضع في رئاسة محددة له، كان المفروض أنه إذا أطاع بحسب حريته المحددة له, أن يثبت في رئاسته, وبالتالي يثبت في أمر الله، أي يثبت في الحق. ولكنه رفض الأمر بحسب حريته المحددة له, وتعال, فسقط من رئاسته، وسقطت طبيعته من موضع الحق نهائياً، فأصبح اعتماده قائماً على ذاته وليس على الله, أي الحق. 
‏وهكذا أصبح الشيطان بمقتضى سلوكه وبمحض حريته وإرادته ضد الحق، لأنه فاقده. وصارت طبيعته تتغذى من مقاومة الحق، فتشكلت أفكاره وإيحاءاته وكلماته بحسب طبيعته، أي ضد الحق: وهذا ما يعرفه الرب بأنه متى تكلم فإنه يتكلم مما له, أي ليس من الله ولا من مصدر حق، بل من ذاته، أي يتكلم بحسب طبيعته التي اكتسبها لنفسه والتي لم تعط له, وهي طبيعة طفيلية تقوم على نفي الحق ومقاومته, وهي بذلك طبيعة كاذبة مزيفة, ينحصر نشاطها كله في مقاومة الحق ونفيه. وصحيح أن نفي الحق هو لا شيء في ذاته, وهو السالبية وهو اللاوجود واللاصحيح واللاقيمة له على الإطلاق؛ ولكنه في مقاومته للحق والوجود وكل القيم الصحيحة، اكتسب له وجوداً سلبياً قائمأ على نفي وجود الحق. فهو يقوم على مدى احتمال صاحب مشيئة «الحق» أي الله، له ولعمله السلبي، فهو وجود مهدد بالفناء. لأنه في اللحظة التي يعلن فيها الحق المطلق أي الله عن إدانته للشيطان بمقتضى الحق، فإنه ينتهي من الوجود لأنه ليس له حق الوجود الذاتي. 
‏هذا على مستوى الله, أما على مستوى الإنسان، فهو بنفس القياس ولكن بدرجة محدودة. فالشيطان يقدم مشورته السالبية التي تقوم على الكذب والتزييف، فإذا رفضها الإنسان بمقتضى وصايا الحق التي يعيش بها، تلاشى الشيطان من الوجود في محيط العمل الفردي لمدة تتحدد بصلابة الإنسان في الحق. 
ولكن إذا قبل الإنسان مشورة الشيطان وأفكاره المزيفة والمعروف أنها ضد الحق مائة بالمائة، فإنه يكون قد أوجد للشيطان محلاً ومسكناً ووجوداً, وهذا منتهى أمل الشيطان وغاية سعيه أن يكون له وجود مزيف في ذات الإنسان، فهذا يوسع من دائرة تخريبه ومقاومته للحق، مما يشبع وجوده وجحوده. أما إذا أتقن الإنسان حيل الشيطان وتزييفه بشغف وحذق، وبرع في مقاومته للحق، فإن الإنسان يكون قد أخذ دور الشيطان بالكامل، ويكون الشيطان قد تبنى الإنسان وأحبه ووهبه طبيعته بكل فنون التزييف ومقاومة الحق. وهذا هو الدور الذى اتخذه اليهود لأنفسهم تجاه المسيح، وهذا ما أعلنه المسيح عنهم أنه قد صارت لهم طبيعة الشيطان في الكذب ومقاومة الحق: «أنتم من أب هو إبليس، وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا»! ويكون الشيطان بذلك قد صار بالفعل أباً للكذب والتزييف في العالم وأباً لكل كذاب ... 
‏أيها القارىء العزيز، احذر الكذب بكل أنواعه فهو صناعة الشيطان، وهي صناعة لا تبني بل تهدم، ولا تدوم بل تفنى. واحذر تزييف الحق أو الحقيقة في الأشياء والأقوال والأعمال، مهما كانت صغيرة, ومهما كان لها صورة المنفعة الوقتية، لأنها من طبيعة الشيطان التي مآلها الدينونة والفناء. الزم الحق بكل قوة وبكل إصرار، لأنه انتصار للحق والوجود والحياة ضد الفناء، وانتصار لله ضد الشيطان، فانظر كيف أعطانا الله الفرص في الحياة لكي ننصر الحق، فننتصر ضد قوى الشر والظلام، ونبقى ونحيا وندوم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 أغسطس 2017)

*42:8-44   فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي. لِمَاذَا لاَ تَفْهَمُونَ كلاَمِي؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا قَوْلِي. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ.​
‏المسيح هنا ينقض قولهم من جهة أن الله هو أبوهم الروحي، فبحسب إشعياء النبي وإرميا النبي تكون كل إسرائيل  يهوذا مطلقتين, وها قد باعهما الله بالفعل ليكونا تحت الإحتلال والتشتت بسبب شرورهما, فمن أين يكون الله أباً لهؤلاء اليهود المعاندين الذين يرفضون ابنه؟ والقديس يوحنا يرفع هذه القضية إلى حكم الأمور المسلم بها: «كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح، فقد ولد من الله.» (ايو1:5) 
«لو كان الله أباكم لكنتم تحبونني»: واضح أن المسيح يتكلم هنا كابن الله الوحيد المحبوب. فكيف لا يتعرفون على أخيهم البكر، ثم كيف لا يحبونه؟ إلا لأنهم ليسوا أبناء الله كما يدعون؛ ولأنهم زادوا على عدم تعرفهم على المسيح وعدم محبتهم له كابن الله أنهم طلبوا أن يقتلوه كبينة وبرهان أكيد أنهم ليسوا أبناء، بل أعداء لله وللابن الوحيد، بل وقتلة، وليس قتلة وحسب بل وفيهم شهوة القتل كهواة ومحترفين يتلقنون فن العداوة والقتل من أستاذ عتيق. ولا يوجد أصل أو مبدأ أو أب للقتل والقاتل إلا القتال المحترف منذ البدء، هو الذي بخداعه أوقع حواء ثم آدم في خطة العصيان، بذلك دخل الموت إلى العالم، وهو إبليس. فهم بالضرورة أبناء لهذا الأب. 
«لأني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت»: المعنى هنا يفيد التجسد، وقد استخدم الأساقفة المجتمعون في مجمع نيقية سنة 325م هذا الاصطلاح لإثبات البنوة الإلهية للمسيح. واللغة العربية هنا ركيكة ولا تفيد المعنى الصحيح. وفي الأصل اليوناني لا يوجد «من قبل الله» بل «من الله» مباشرة. جوهر من جوهر، طبيعة من طبيعة وبالتالى يلزم حذف «قبل» من النسخة العربية لتصير «من الله» لتوضيح المعنى اللاهوتي الصحيح. 
‏واللغة اليونانية دقيقة دقة خطيرة بالنسبة للبحث اللاهتوتي في حروفها، حينما تُضاف إلى الأفعال، فـ«الخروج من» تأتي عل ثلاثة أوضاع بالسبة للحرف المضاف، فهو إما: 
‏( ا ) خروج الابتعاد أو تغرب الشخص  
‏(2) خروح بحانب, أى زمالة الشحصية 
‏(3‏) خروج من داخل مع بقاء في الداخل لتفيد بقاء جوهر الله في جوهر الابن المتجسد 
‏وهذه كلها للتعبير عن التجسد جوهريا وذاتيأ: 
(1) ‏أما الخروج والأبتعاد فهو التعبير الضعيف عن مجيء المسيح من الله، وهذا الاصطلاح استخدمه التلاميذ للتعبير عن فهمهم (الخاطىء نوعا ما) لقول المسيح «خرجت من عند» وقد جاءت هكذا: «الآن نعلم أنك عالم بكل شىء ولست تحتاج أن يسألك أحد لذا نؤمن أنك من الله خرجت» (يو30:16). وهذا على قدر فهم التلاميذ أن خروجه يفيد مجيئه إلى الأرض، وهذا يستلزم تركه للسماء وابتعاده المكاني عن الله: (    ) ‏وهذا أيضاً هو فهم القديس يوحنا عن خروج يسوع من عند الله كمتغرب ثم عودة (    ): «... يسوع وهو عالم أن الآب قد دفع كل شيء إلى يديه وأنه من عند الله خرج وإلى الله يمضى...» (يو3:13) 
‏(2) وتفيد خروج وبقاء بجانب، كزمالة، وهو تعبير المسيح ولكن من وجهة نظر التلاميذ للمسيح وليس من وجهة نظره لنفسه! «لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم لأنكم قد أحببتموني وآمنتم أني من عند الله خرجت» (يو27:16). فهو على قدر فهمهم يعبرو يردد عما آمنوا به من نحوه‏، الذي لم يكن قد بلغ بعد الفهم اللاهوتي الكامل. 
(3) وهي الأخيرة، أي الخروج من الداخل جاءت واضحة جداً في الآية: «خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت إلى العالم» ‏(يو28:16)، حسب القراءة الصحيحة باليونانية في النسخ الدقيقة، ‏وهذا هو تعبير المسيح عن نفسه. 
‏كما يلاحظ أن الفعلين: من الله «خرجت» و«أتيت» هنا في اليونانية مضافان إل «من» بمعنى من الله خرجت ومن الله أتيت. وهما يفيدان في المعنى اللاهوتي أغواراً عميقة للغاية، إذ يكوذ المعنى أن الابن هو من الله فى وجوده وكيانه ومجده قبل الميلاد بالجسد، والباقي مع الله وفي الله بالرغم من خروجه وظهوره واستعلانه كابن الله المتجسد. وأيضا هو من الله في مجيئه إلى العالم وتجسده، وبقائه مع الله وفي الله بالرغم من ظهوره في الجسد كيسوع المسيح. 
‏وبهذا يكون المسيح، وكذلك القديس يوحنا في تسجيله لقول المسيح قد جمع كل اللاهوت في هذه الجملة المضغوطة ضغطاً: «من الله خرجت ومن الله أتيت». وقد شرحها المسيح شرحاً إضافياً ليكون على مستوى هؤلاء اليهود بقوله: 
‏«لأني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك أرسلني»: بمعنى أني أمثل الآب تمثيلآ ذاتياً وكلياً في كل ما أقول وأعمل، بل وأمثله بشخصي كنائب عنه دون أن يكون العمل لشخصي، أي لمجد نفسي. 
«تعليمي ليس لي بل للذي أرسلني.» (يو16:7) 
«أنا لا أقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً.» (يو30:5) 
«من يتكلم من نفسه يطلب مجد نفسه. وأما من يطلب مجد الذق أرسله فهو صادق وليس فيه ظلم.» (يو18:7) 
‏كما سيوضحه في الآية: «الآب الحال فىّ هو يعمل الأعمال.» (يو10:14) 
‏هذا يوضحه المسيح لليهود ليبرهن لهم عن حقيقة طبيعته الإلهية, ووجوده بينهم كمرسل من الله وكممثل شخصى له, موضحاً بذلك مقدار ما سقطوا فيه، ليس من نحوه بقدر ما هو من نحو الله الذي أرسله والذي يدعون أنه أبوهم! 
«لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولى»: ‏وتصحيحها: «لماذا لا تفهمون حديثي (لغتي) لأنكم لا تسمعون كلمتي». المقارنة هنا بين «الفهم والسماع» تجاه «الكلام والقول». 
‏فالفهم أو الإدراك يختص بالحديث. 
والسماع بالروح, أي الكشف، يختص بالكلمة. 
‏هنا يقدم الرب طبقتين من كلامه: الطبقة الاولى هي متابعة حديث الرب بالفهم السريع والادراك؛ والطبقة الثانية الأعلى هي التعمق لكشف طبيعة الكلمة. 
‏أما الطبقة الثانية، فهي في المقدمة وهي الهامة جدا والخطيرة, فإذا لم يكن للإنسان أذن روحية تسمع كلمة الله فتكشف طبيعتها الإلهية، يستحيل عليه أن يفهم ما يتحدث به المسيح ويقوله، لأنه كلام روحي يحتاج إلى أذن خاصة روحية: «من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس» (رؤ7:2)، أما من ليس له الوعي فسيرى المسيح مجرد إنسان يتكلم. والمسيح لا يتكلم كإنسان، بل كإله، فهو يقول: «أنا هو نور العالم»، و«أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة»، و:أنا والآب واحد» (يو12:8, 6:14, 30:10). فكيف يفهم الناس قول المسيح هذا إذا اعتبروه مجرد إنسان؟ إنه سيكون كمجدف، ولكن إن كان للسامع أذن روحية كاشفة، تكشف طبيعة «الكلمة» القائلة والمقولة، فحتماً سيتعرف عليها أنها إلهية وأن صاحبها إلهي هو: «لأني لم أتكلم من نفسي» (يو49:12). وهنا ذات المسيح هي الذات المنظورة للناس، والمتكلم فيه هو الله. فحينئذ, وعلى أقل تقدير, سيفهمون ما يتحدث به المسيح على أنه رسالة الله لهم، وأن حديثه يحمل الصدق والحق والقوة والروح والحياة، وهو كما هو أمام أعينهم، فعال، يشفي ويقيم من الموت، لأن كلمة الله خالقة ومُحيية. 
‏لذلك, فليفهم القارىء أنه يستحيل على أي إنسان مهما بلغ من قوة الذكاء والفهم والتمحيص، أن يفهم الإنجيل أو يدرك ما يقوله المسيح, إذا لم تكن له أذن روحية يسمع بها طبقة رنين كلمة الله، وتحس بحركة الحياة التي فيها وتميزها عن كل ما عداها من كلمات الإنسان. فالاذن التي تستطيع أن تلتقط الموجة الروحية، وتحس بالحياة والحق لكلمة الله، هي وحدها التي تستطيع أن تفهم ما يقوله المسيح والروح. 
‏أما كيفية قبول الأذن الروحية لكلمة الله وتفهمهاه فلا يأتي بالتمرين أو التلقين أو الدراسة، بل بقبول الرب يسوع نفسه «الكلمة» أولاً، والدخول معه في شركة الحياة الجديدة. فهو الذي يرفع مستوى قلب الإنسان وروحه لمستوى الكلمة، أي لمستواه في المعرفة. ومستواه في المعرفة بعد التجد لم يعد في السماء, بل في قلبنا وفمنا: «تعلموا مني لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب» (مت29:11)، «أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به.» (يو3:15‏) 
‏ولكن، ليفهم القارىء أن لكل إنسان أذناً روحية؛ وهي إما تنفتح بالإرادة والشوق والإيمان والحب لكلمة الله فتكشف طبيعتها، وإما تنقفل بالإرادة المدفوعة بالبغضة والتعالي والتجديف، فلا تعود تسمع، ولا يعود الإنسان قادراً أن يفهم أو ينفعل للكلمة. 
‏وإرميا النبي يخاطبهم من جهة الجهل وعدم الفهم: «اسمع هذا أيها الشعب الجاهل والعديم الفهم الذين لهم أعين ولا يبصرون، لهم آذان ولا يسمعون» (إر21:5). فالجهل هو انحطاط مستوى الكشف لطبيعة كلمة الله والجهل يؤدي حتماً إلى عدم الفهم. وقد نسب إرميا النبي الجهل إلى العمى الروحي، ونسب عدم الفهم إلى الصمم الروحي. ولذلك أيضا كان يطيب للمسيح أن يفتح أعين العمي، ويفتح آذان الصم, ليس كمعجزات شفاء لهذا الشعب، ولكن كآيات لعمل كلمة الله في طبيعة الإنسان الخاطىء. 
‏ثم يوضح إشعياء النبي العوامل التي أدت إلى عمى عيونهم وانسداد آذانهم: «قد أعمى عيونهم، وأغلظ قلوبهم, لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم ويشعروا بقلوبهم ويرجعوا فأشفيهم» (يو40:12). لذلك يصرخ أيضا إشعياء النبي: «يا رب من صدق خبرنا, ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب. لهذا لم يقدروا أن يؤمنوا» (يو38:12-39). ولكن من الذي سد آذانهم وأغلظ قلوبهم وأعمى عيونهم؟ هنا الضمير الفاعل هو العدو الشيطان, الذي سلموا أنفسهم له, حقداً وبغضة وعداوة بلا سبب, والذي وجه إليه المسيح سهمه الخاطف، ففضحه، وفضح إرادتهم: «أنتم من أب هو إبليس». 
«أنتم من أب هو إبليس ...»: لم يكن المسيح في هذا القرار المرعب مهاجما أو متعديا على مشاعر اليهود، بقدر ما كان مدافعا عن الله الذي يريدون أن ينسبوا إليه أنفسهم وتعدياتهم بقولهم إن الله هو أبوهم. فقرار قتل الابن الوحيد الذي للآب قد كتبوه في ضمائرهم، وهم يبحثون الآن فقط عن علة مناسبة لتنفيذه. الرب هنا، وبقوله هذا، يفصل بين قداسة الله أبوه، وبين هؤلاء القتلة. وفي نفس الوقت كشف عن شخصية الأب المحرك لهؤلاء اليهود المدعين. لأن المسيح بقوله: «أنتم من أب هو إبليس ... ‏»، يكون قد رفع الستار عن حربهم الخفية التي يشنونها ضد الله والمسيح تحت اسم الناموس وأبوة الله للشعب المختار، وقد جعل المواجهة صريحة ومكشوفة بينه وبينهم، أو بين الله الذي يتكلم باسمه، وبين الشيطان الذي ينطق فيهم. 
‏وإن كان المسيح هنا في إنجيل يوحنا قد كشف عن شخصيات هذه الحرب المريرة بينه وبين الشيطان مواجهة وبصراحة، نجد المسيح يصيغ هذه الحرب في تشكيلات رمزية غاية في الأبداع في الأناجيل الأخرى: «فأجاب وقال لهم: الزارع الزرع الجيد هو ابن الإنسان, والحقل هو العالم، والزرع الجيد هو بنو الملكوت، والزوان هو بنو الشرير, والعدو الذي زرعه هو إبليس.» (مت37:13-39) 
«وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا. ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء ولم يثبت في الحق لأنه ليس فيه حق. متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما يتكلم مما له لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب»:  من أعجب الأمور وأكثرها ألمأ وحزنا للنفس، أن يكون للشيطان القدرة الغريبة لتسليم شهواته الشخصية للذين يخضعون له كأب، ويسيرون في طريقه كمعلم، لأن شهوة الشيطان تنبع من عداوة شخصية لله, ولابنه يسوع المسيح، ولكل من يتبعه ويطيعه. والإنسان ضعيف جدا وأصغر من أن يتقمص شهوة الشيطان هذه ويقف لكي يعادي الرب يسوع, سواء بفكره أو قلمه أو عمله. ولكن الذين تبناهم الشيطان ألبسهم تاجه وأعطاهم صولجانه, وكانوا عظماء في عين العالم وعلى مدى التاريخ، وكانوا ذوي صيت وبطولات؛ ولكن التاريخ للعالم شيء، والتاريخ لملكوت الله شيء آخر. 
«... شهوات أبيكم تريدون»: «تريدون» تأتي باليونانية في صيغة الإصرار المنتهى منه, وهذه في الحقيقة صفة غريبة يتقمصها الشخص الشارد في شره، حتى ليتعجب الناس من قوة الاصرار وشدة الاستمرار في تتميم ما صمم عليه, في حين أن الشخص يكون في طبيعته الأصلية بسيطا ووديعا ومسالما حلو الأخلاق ومطيعا, ولكن إذا استماله الشيطان وتبناه صار شرسا متنمرا، لا يلين ولا يحيد عن مقصده، ولا يهدأ حتى يتمم كل ما أفرزه الشيطان في فكره, حتى وبدون وعي؛ فالشيطان يتقمصه. لذلك فإن قول المسيح: «شهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا»، جاءت في صورة واقعية تصور حقيقة ما كان يجري في قلوبهم تصويرا يزهل العقل, من حقد مجاني وغضب وسرعة الانفعال للقتل ومهاجة كلامية شرهة وعناد لا يهدأ. 
‏وإن هذا هو في الواقع منهج كل الذين تركوا المسيح وأبغضوا الكلمة، إذ أصبحت فيهم عداوة لا تهدأ من جهة الحق ومهاجته والإزدراء بالإيمان. 
«ذاك كان قتالاً للناس منذ البدء»: منذ أن أطلق المسيح هذه الصفة على الشيطان وأصبحت اسما له في العهد الجديد، وهي موجودة في تعاليم الرسل (         ) وترجمتها: «الحية القتالة للناس» ويختصرها سفر الرؤيا بتسمية «الحية القديمة» (رؤ9:12, 2:20)، سواء بسبب إدخال الموت على الإنسان, آدم, المخلوق أصلاً على غير فساد، أو إشعال الحقد والكراهية في قلب قايين، وإقحام إرادة القتل فيه ليقتل أخاه هابيل. ولماذا قتله؟ يقول الكتاب: «لأن أعماله كانت شريرة وأعمال أخيه بارة.» (1يو12:3) 
ولذلك، وعلى هذا الأساس، نبه الكتاب أن «كل من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس» (ايو15:3)، لأن الرب يعلم أن صاحب مشورة وقوة البغضة هو نفسه صاحب مشورة القتل. والخطية الاولى تحوي في بطنها الخطية الثانية، التي لابد أن تلدها إن آجلا أو عاجلا، إن بالنية أو بالفعل. ويصف القديس يوحناهذه الخطية هكذا: «لأن هذا هو الخبر الذي سمعتموه من البدء أن يحب بعضنا بعضا. ليس كما كان قايين من الشرير وذبح أخاه، ولماذا ذبحه؟ لأن أعماله كانت شريرة وأعمال أخيه بارة.» (ايو11:3-12) 
‏وتسلسل الخطية حتى إلى القتل تجيء في تقليد القداس: «والموت الذي دخل إلى العالم بحسد إبليس»، وهذا مأخوذ من سفر الحكمة (حك23:2-24). وهكذا تبنى الشيطان خطية القتل والقاتل معاً، والذق يهمنا جدا في هذا المجال هو كلمة «حسد الشيطان»، فالحسد هو الذي دفع الشيطان لإسقاط آدم. وإسقاط آدم تم عل مرحلتين: الاولى «غواية» ثم «فعل» تعدي، والنتيجه موت. وكان في ظن الشيطان أن الموت سينهي على مستقبل آدم، ويظل ساقطا إلى الأبد كما هو حال الشيطان: «والملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم (بسبب الحسد وطلب ما هو أعظم)، حفظهم إلى دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام» (يهوذا 6). ولكن آدم مخلوق على الرقي والسمو وبلوغ صورة الله في القداسة والحق. فدبر الله له الخلاص بالتوبة ودم المسيح. أما الشيطان وملائكته فخلقوا على مراكز ورئاسات محددة ومساكن لا يتعدونها. وكل تعد لهم هو سقوط ليس له توبة أو قيامة: «لأنه إن كان الله لم يشفق عل ملائكة قد أخطأوا, بل في سلاسل الظلام طرحهم في جهنم وسلمهم محروسين للقضاء...» (2بط4:2) 
«ولم يثبت في الحق»: الأصل اليوناني يفيد أنه «لم يقف» بمعنى لم «يدم» بحسب القراءات الصحيحة. أي لم يضع قدماً, أو يرسخ. هذا الأمر يهمنا للغاية، لأن فيه يوضح المسيح مسألة حساسة بالنسبة لطبيعة الله في الخلقة على مستوى اللاهوت. فالشيطان لم يدم في الحق, أو لم يثبت في الحق, يعني أنه كان في موضع رئاسي (رياسة)، أو موضع أو مسكن «مسئولية» (بحسب رسالة القديس يهوذا) على مستوى الحق، ولكه تخلى عنه طمعاً أوحسداً فيما هو أعظم فحسب  ذلك خطية؛ الأمر الذي يشرحه القديس بطرس الرسول: «الله لم يشفق على ملائكة قد أخطأوا...»، وهذا يفيد أن الله لم يخلق الشيطان على الشر أو الفساد أو الخطية، بل خلقه على مستوى الرئاسة. ولكنه تعدى وأخطأ وسقط, والله لم يشفق عليه. 
«لأنه ليس فيه حق»: هذه الجملة مربوطة بالسابقة فهو لم يثبت في الحق, بسبب أنه ليس فيه حق. ولكن المعنى هنا لا يتضح لنا إلا إذا فهمنا كلمة «يثبت» حرفياً، حيث تعني «لم يضع قدما» في الحق، أي «لم يرسخ» في الحق. بمعنى أن الله أعطاه رئاسة على مستوى الحق، وكان عليه أن يثبت, أو يرسخ، أو يضع قدمه، أو يخطو خطوة في الحق، ليكون ويدوم على مستوى الرئاسة التي أعطاه الله، لكنه أخفق. واخفاق الشيطان في أن يثبت في الحق أو الرئاسة الموضوعة له, سببه أنه ليس فيه حق, بمعنى أنه ليس فيه أي شيء من «الأليثيا» التي في الله والمسيح، وكان عليه أن يكتسبها بحفظه وثباته في الرئاسة والموضع الذي وُضع فيه، فلما لم يحفظ رئاسته ولم يثبت في الحق، كان سقوطه بلا شفاء ولا رجاء. ولما فقد الحق, صار كذاباً وأبا الكذب كله وكل الكذابين. وما هو الكذب إلا فقدان الحق؟ ومن هو الكذاب إلا الذي ينكر الحق؟ 
‏هنا علينا، أيها القارىء العزيز، أن تنذكر كيف غرس الشيطان الكذت في شعور آدم وحواء، وفي اللا شعور أيضاً, حينها قال لحواء في حواره الخادع الماكر المميت, رداً على قول حواء: «أما ثمر الشجرة التي في وسط الجنة فقال الله لا تأكلا منه ولا تمساه لئلا تموتا؛ فقالت الحية للمرأة لن تموتا» (تك3:3-4‏). وهذا هو منطق الشيطان في نفي الحق واخفائه تحت ستار المعقول والمرجح, والواقع والأكثر فائدة, والأسهل والألذ، والأسرع أيضاً. فالشيطان أبرز العصيان, ونفى الموت وأخفاه عن حواء تحت ستار المعرفة : «بل انه عالم أنه يوم تأكلان منه تنفتح أعينكما وتكونان كالله عارفين الخير والشر.» (تك5:3) 
‏ولينتبه القارىء أن في نفي الموت عن الذي يعصي أوامر الله يكون بالتالي قد نفى الدينونة, بل ونفى الخطية، بل ونفى قيمة الخلاص، بل ونفى المخلص، وأخيراُ نفى الحياة, حيث لا يبقى لمن يتبع الشيطان إلا أن يخنق نفسه!! 
«متى تكلم بالكذب فإنما يتكلم مما له لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب»: ‏في هذا الوصف يهمنا كلمتان: الاولى «الكذب» والثانية «يتكلم مما له». فالكذب يجيء في اليونانية (      ) وتعني الزيف, أي ما هو ليس حقاً أو صحيحاً، وهنا يتضح لنا أن الكذب أو الزيف أو ما هو ليس حقاً أو صحيحاً ليس جوهراً في حد ذاته، أي ليس شيئاً معروفاً أو محدد الوجود، بل هو نفي الشيء أو نفي الوجود، فعندما يقول إنسان قولاُ حقاً ويأتي آخر ويصدقه على هذا القول، فهو يقول «الحق»؛ ولكن إذا جاء إنسان أخر ونفى هذا القول، فهو كاذب لأنه نفى الحقيقة. وإذا كان هناك شيء معروف كظهور الشمس مثلاً ويقول إنسان أن الشمس غير ظاهرة، فهو يكذب لأنه ينفي وجود الموجود. وهكذا فإن الحق يعتمد على طبيعته الموجودة، أما الكذب فليس له طبيعة بالمرة بل يعتمد على نفي الحق أو نفى ما هو صحيح. 
‏وهذا هو التحليل الصحيح لطبيعة الشيطان وملوكه وكلامه في تعريف الرب له أنه «يتكلم بالكذب، لأنه يتكلم مما له، لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذاب». لأن الشيطان بحسب خلقته لم تكن له طبيعة الحق ولا طبيعة الكذب، بل خلق ووضع في رئاسة محددة له، كان المفروض أنه إذا أطاع بحسب حريته المحددة له, أن يثبت في رئاسته, وبالتالي يثبت في أمر الله، أي يثبت في الحق. ولكنه رفض الأمر بحسب حريته المحددة له, وتعال, فسقط من رئاسته، وسقطت طبيعته من موضع الحق نهائياً، فأصبح اعتماده قائماً على ذاته وليس على الله, أي الحق. 
‏وهكذا أصبح الشيطان بمقتضى سلوكه وبمحض حريته وإرادته ضد الحق، لأنه فاقده. وصارت طبيعته تتغذى من مقاومة الحق، فتشكلت أفكاره وإيحاءاته وكلماته بحسب طبيعته، أي ضد الحق: وهذا ما يعرفه الرب بأنه متى تكلم فإنه يتكلم مما له, أي ليس من الله ولا من مصدر حق، بل من ذاته، أي يتكلم بحسب طبيعته التي اكتسبها لنفسه والتي لم تعط له, وهي طبيعة طفيلية تقوم على نفي الحق ومقاومته, وهي بذلك طبيعة كاذبة مزيفة, ينحصر نشاطها كله في مقاومة الحق ونفيه. وصحيح أن نفي الحق هو لا شيء في ذاته, وهو السالبية وهو اللاوجود واللاصحيح واللاقيمة له على الإطلاق؛ ولكنه في مقاومته للحق والوجود وكل القيم الصحيحة، اكتسب له وجوداً سلبياً قائمأ على نفي وجود الحق. فهو يقوم على مدى احتمال صاحب مشيئة «الحق» أي الله، له ولعمله السلبي، فهو وجود مهدد بالفناء. لأنه في اللحظة التي يعلن فيها الحق المطلق أي الله عن إدانته للشيطان بمقتضى الحق، فإنه ينتهي من الوجود لأنه ليس له حق الوجود الذاتي. 
‏هذا على مستوى الله, أما على مستوى الإنسان، فهو بنفس القياس ولكن بدرجة محدودة. فالشيطان يقدم مشورته السالبية التي تقوم على الكذب والتزييف، فإذا رفضها الإنسان بمقتضى وصايا الحق التي يعيش بها، تلاشى الشيطان من الوجود في محيط العمل الفردي لمدة تتحدد بصلابة الإنسان في الحق. 
ولكن إذا قبل الإنسان مشورة الشيطان وأفكاره المزيفة والمعروف أنها ضد الحق مائة بالمائة، فإنه يكون قد أوجد للشيطان محلاً ومسكناً ووجوداً, وهذا منتهى أمل الشيطان وغاية سعيه أن يكون له وجود مزيف في ذات الإنسان، فهذا يوسع من دائرة تخريبه ومقاومته للحق، مما يشبع وجوده وجحوده. أما إذا أتقن الإنسان حيل الشيطان وتزييفه بشغف وحذق، وبرع في مقاومته للحق، فإن الإنسان يكون قد أخذ دور الشيطان بالكامل، ويكون الشيطان قد تبنى الإنسان وأحبه ووهبه طبيعته بكل فنون التزييف ومقاومة الحق. وهذا هو الدور الذى اتخذه اليهود لأنفسهم تجاه المسيح، وهذا ما أعلنه المسيح عنهم أنه قد صارت لهم طبيعة الشيطان في الكذب ومقاومة الحق: «أنتم من أب هو إبليس، وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا»! ويكون الشيطان بذلك قد صار بالفعل أباً للكذب والتزييف في العالم وأباً لكل كذاب ... 
‏أيها القارىء العزيز، احذر الكذب بكل أنواعه فهو صناعة الشيطان، وهي صناعة لا تبني بل تهدم، ولا تدوم بل تفنى. واحذر تزييف الحق أو الحقيقة في الأشياء والأقوال والأعمال، مهما كانت صغيرة, ومهما كان لها صورة المنفعة الوقتية، لأنها من طبيعة الشيطان التي مآلها الدينونة والفناء. الزم الحق بكل قوة وبكل إصرار، لأنه انتصار للحق والوجود والحياة ضد الفناء، وانتصار لله ضد الشيطان، فانظر كيف أعطانا الله الفرص في الحياة لكي ننصر الحق، فننتصر ضد قوى الشر والظلام، ونبقى ونحيا وندوم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 أغسطس 2017)

*45:8-46   وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلأَنِّي أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟​
‏المسيح يبدأ قوله بـ «أما» وكأنه يعطى المقابل لإبليس الذي تبناهم وأصبح ينطق فيهم كأولاد طاعة للشر وأساتذة لمقاومة الحق. المسيح ها هو النقيض «لأبيهم»، والمنافق لهم ولأفكارهم. لو كان المسيح يتكلم بالكذب (وحاشاه)، لصدقوه، لأنه يتكلم مما لهم ولأبيهم, وللعالم الذي أحبوه وعبدوه؛ و«لكن أما أنا فلأني أقول الحق لستم تؤمنون بي». التقابل هنا صارخ بين «هم» و«الكذب» من جهة، و«أنا» و «الحق» من جهة أخرى. 
‏والآن يتضح لنا لماذا لا يؤمنون بالمسيح، مع أن المسيح يقول الحق؟! ذلك لأن طبيعتهم التي تساوت في سلوكها مع حيل الشيطان وتزييفه للحق، أصبحت ضد الحق, أينما كان, فأصبح إيمانها بالحق أو بالمسيح أمر مستحيل عليهم. 
ثم أخيراء وفي كلمة واحدة استعلنها لنا المسيح, فإن كل من هو ليس ابن الحق، هو ابن إبليس بالضرورة. 
«من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟»: المسيح هنا يجمع كل أنواع الكذب ومقاومة الحق في كلمة واحدة هي «الخطية»، والتي ينصب معناها على من يتعدى الحق, بحسب قياس نص قانون الله، أي الوصية. والخطية لا تشمل العمل فقط بل والنية أيضاً. كما أن الخطية مربوطة بالمشاعر والعواطف والسلوك، لذلك يستحيل أن تعيش الخطية في الإنسان دون أن تعلن عن نفسها، ومن هنا يمكن معرفة الخاطىء بأدلة كثيرة. 
‏ويلاحظ هنا أن المسيح يبلور الجزء الأول من الآية: «لأني أقول الحق» في مفهوم عملي واضح بقوله: «من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟»، بمعنى أن المسيح يقول الحق ويعمله؛ وبهذه الكلمة: «قن منكم يبكتني على خطية»، يضح قياس الحكم على أن ما يقوله هو حق، فإذا لم يعثروا له على خطية، أصبح الحكم عليهم لازماً بأنهم يقاومون الحق. كما أصبح الحكم على السيح بأنه من الله حتماً لأنه بلا خطية، في مقابل اضطراري أنهم من إبليس لأن ليس فيهم حق, ولكن ليس معنى هذا أن المسيح يعطي حقاً لليهود أو لأي إنسان أن يقيس عليه سلوكه أو يحكم على شخصه بأي حال من الأحوال، ولكن الذي طرحه المسيح دائماً ليكون قياساً هو«كلمته». فالكلمة طرحها المسيح للفحص لندرك منها أنه هو من الله وابن الله؛ وهنا يقول المسيح لليهود: «وأما أنا فلأني أقول الحق»، وهكذا يطرح المسيح قوله للفحص قياساً على سلوكه الذي يتحدى به فكر الإنسان الفاحص. وكأنه يقولها صراحة: «أنا بلا خطية», «ما أقوله هو الحق», وهكذا وبالضرورة فإن كل من لا يؤمن يدان، بل وكل من لا يؤمن، فهو ليس من الله. 
«يبكتني»: وتأتي في اليونانية (      )،  وهذه الكلمة بحد ذاتها هي اصطلاح قانوني يفيد الفحص المضاد من محامي الخصم، وهو نوع من «إقامة الدليل الضد», وهي تقوم على إثبات الخطأ بالدليل المدعم، إما بشهادة الشهود، أو بالوثائق الدامغة، أو بمهارة المحقق في جعل المتهم يعترف ضد نفسه. وقد أورد إنجيل يوحنا هذا الاصطلاح في 8:16 عن الروح القدس أنه «يبكت العالم على خطية ... ». 
والمسيح بقوله: «من منكم يبكتنى على خطية» يكون قد كشف كشفاً واضحاً عن المستوى الذى تعيش به بشريته, فهو مستوى يفوق قامة البشر حيث يستحيل أن يوجد إنسان بلا خطية.
وبهذا يكون هذا النص هو استعلان للمستوى الإلهي الذي كان يعيشه المسيح في بشريته, وهو المعروف في اللاهوت: أن المسيح «بلا خطية»: «لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضففاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية» (عب15:4) 
‏«فإن كنت أقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي؟»:  والمسيح يقصد, بقوله هذا، أنه إذا لم يبكتني أحد عل خطية الكذب والتزييف، إذن، فأنا لا أكذب ولا أزيف الحق، أي إني أقول الحق, فإن كنت أقول الحق، فلماذا لم تستجيبوا للحق فـ «تؤمنوا بي» : حيث تجيء «تؤمنون» هنا خالية من الحرف «بي» أي بمعنى «تصدقونني» في الأصل اليوناني. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 أغسطس 2017)

*45:8-46   وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلأَنِّي أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟​
‏المسيح يبدأ قوله بـ «أما» وكأنه يعطى المقابل لإبليس الذي تبناهم وأصبح ينطق فيهم كأولاد طاعة للشر وأساتذة لمقاومة الحق. المسيح ها هو النقيض «لأبيهم»، والمنافق لهم ولأفكارهم. لو كان المسيح يتكلم بالكذب (وحاشاه)، لصدقوه، لأنه يتكلم مما لهم ولأبيهم, وللعالم الذي أحبوه وعبدوه؛ و«لكن أما أنا فلأني أقول الحق لستم تؤمنون بي». التقابل هنا صارخ بين «هم» و«الكذب» من جهة، و«أنا» و «الحق» من جهة أخرى. 
‏والآن يتضح لنا لماذا لا يؤمنون بالمسيح، مع أن المسيح يقول الحق؟! ذلك لأن طبيعتهم التي تساوت في سلوكها مع حيل الشيطان وتزييفه للحق، أصبحت ضد الحق, أينما كان, فأصبح إيمانها بالحق أو بالمسيح أمر مستحيل عليهم. 
ثم أخيراء وفي كلمة واحدة استعلنها لنا المسيح, فإن كل من هو ليس ابن الحق، هو ابن إبليس بالضرورة. 
«من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟»: المسيح هنا يجمع كل أنواع الكذب ومقاومة الحق في كلمة واحدة هي «الخطية»، والتي ينصب معناها على من يتعدى الحق, بحسب قياس نص قانون الله، أي الوصية. والخطية لا تشمل العمل فقط بل والنية أيضاً. كما أن الخطية مربوطة بالمشاعر والعواطف والسلوك، لذلك يستحيل أن تعيش الخطية في الإنسان دون أن تعلن عن نفسها، ومن هنا يمكن معرفة الخاطىء بأدلة كثيرة. 
‏ويلاحظ هنا أن المسيح يبلور الجزء الأول من الآية: «لأني أقول الحق» في مفهوم عملي واضح بقوله: «من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟»، بمعنى أن المسيح يقول الحق ويعمله؛ وبهذه الكلمة: «قن منكم يبكتني على خطية»، يضح قياس الحكم على أن ما يقوله هو حق، فإذا لم يعثروا له على خطية، أصبح الحكم عليهم لازماً بأنهم يقاومون الحق. كما أصبح الحكم على السيح بأنه من الله حتماً لأنه بلا خطية، في مقابل اضطراري أنهم من إبليس لأن ليس فيهم حق, ولكن ليس معنى هذا أن المسيح يعطي حقاً لليهود أو لأي إنسان أن يقيس عليه سلوكه أو يحكم على شخصه بأي حال من الأحوال، ولكن الذي طرحه المسيح دائماً ليكون قياساً هو«كلمته». فالكلمة طرحها المسيح للفحص لندرك منها أنه هو من الله وابن الله؛ وهنا يقول المسيح لليهود: «وأما أنا فلأني أقول الحق»، وهكذا يطرح المسيح قوله للفحص قياساً على سلوكه الذي يتحدى به فكر الإنسان الفاحص. وكأنه يقولها صراحة: «أنا بلا خطية», «ما أقوله هو الحق», وهكذا وبالضرورة فإن كل من لا يؤمن يدان، بل وكل من لا يؤمن، فهو ليس من الله. 
«يبكتني»: وتأتي في اليونانية (      )،  وهذه الكلمة بحد ذاتها هي اصطلاح قانوني يفيد الفحص المضاد من محامي الخصم، وهو نوع من «إقامة الدليل الضد», وهي تقوم على إثبات الخطأ بالدليل المدعم، إما بشهادة الشهود، أو بالوثائق الدامغة، أو بمهارة المحقق في جعل المتهم يعترف ضد نفسه. وقد أورد إنجيل يوحنا هذا الاصطلاح في 8:16 عن الروح القدس أنه «يبكت العالم على خطية ... ». 
والمسيح بقوله: «من منكم يبكتنى على خطية» يكون قد كشف كشفاً واضحاً عن المستوى الذى تعيش به بشريته, فهو مستوى يفوق قامة البشر حيث يستحيل أن يوجد إنسان بلا خطية.
وبهذا يكون هذا النص هو استعلان للمستوى الإلهي الذي كان يعيشه المسيح في بشريته, وهو المعروف في اللاهوت: أن المسيح «بلا خطية»: «لأن ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضففاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية» (عب15:4) 
‏«فإن كنت أقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي؟»:  والمسيح يقصد, بقوله هذا، أنه إذا لم يبكتني أحد عل خطية الكذب والتزييف، إذن، فأنا لا أكذب ولا أزيف الحق، أي إني أقول الحق, فإن كنت أقول الحق، فلماذا لم تستجيبوا للحق فـ «تؤمنوا بي» : حيث تجيء «تؤمنون» هنا خالية من الحرف «بي» أي بمعنى «تصدقونني» في الأصل اليوناني. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أغسطس 2017)

*47:8   «الَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمَ اللهِ. لِذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ اللهِ».​
‏هنا المسيح يذهب إلى جذور القضية، مرة أخرى، أي إلى المصدرين اللذين ينحدر منهما الحق والكذب، وهما الله والشيطان. فهو يسأل ثم يجيب: «لماذا لستم تؤمنون بي؟» الجواب: لأنني أقول الحق, كلمة الله, لأني من الله. وأنتم تقولون الكذب وتضمررن القتل, لأنكم من إبليس, والذى من الله (ابن الله) هو وحده الذي يسمع كلام الله, ويقوله ويعمله, ويستطيع أن يقوله باسم الله ليسمعه الناس, الذين من الله, فيؤمنون أنه من الله. هذا يوضحه القديس يوحنا في رسالته الاولى هكذا: «نحن من الله فمن يعرف الله يسمع لنا ومن ليس من الله لا يسمع لنا. من هذا نعرف روح الحق وروح الضلال» (ايو6:4). أما الذي من إبليس فهو يسمع من إبليس ويقول الكذب الذي يسمعه مز إبليس ويضمر القتل، حتى لا يؤمن الناس بالحق ويصدقوا الكذب. والذي يسمع الكذب لا يسمع الحق لأنه ليس من الله. 
‏ومرة أخرى نقول أن كلمة «يسمع» هنا تأتي في معناها الروحي، فهو سماع القلب, الذي يلازمه التنفيذ, أي السماع والطاعة معاً: «فقال له بيلاطس: أفأنت إذاً ملك؟ أجاب يسوع: أنت تقول إني ملك, لهذا قد وُلدت أنا، ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم لأشهد للحق, كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتي» (يو37:18) 
‏وأيضاً نود أن نؤكد أن السماع الروحي للحق يتبعه الطاعة حتماً، كعمل أو فعل تنفيذي, مؤازر من الله بقوة خاصة, على مستوى الروح أيضاً, ولكي ندرك هذا الأمر الخطير، فلنتأمل مماً في قول الرب: «الحق الحق أقول كم إنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله، والسامعون يحيون» (يو25:5). هنا الطاعة تأتي كفعل تنفيذي حتمي، كنعمة، يسري في الميت روحيا فيقيمه الصوت المحيي من موت الخطية. وهنا أيضاً يلزمنا أن ننتبه أن فعل الطاعة التنفيذي الذي يسري في الميت روحياً، أي الميت بسبب الخطية، لا يحتاج منه الى جهد لأنه فعل إحياء من موت, هو من صنع الله, حيث الموت هو اللاإرادة والسكون القاتل، تماما كما سمع لعازر صوت ابن الله وهو ميت منتن في القبر, فقام. المطلوب فقط هو «السمع» أي السماح للصوت المحيي أن يسري في الروح وذلك بعدم إقامة العوائق أمامه, سواء من الشكوك، أو الادعاء بعدم الاستحقاق، أو التملص لعدم المناسبة الزمنية, أو من الهروب وتسويف العمر باطلاً، أو الانشغال الأحمق بالتلذذ بالخطية، بل بتصميم ويقظة وارادة مذعنة للصوت الإلهي المحيي، يعمل عمله بالاستعداد, والامتثال لتأثيره, في صمت الخضوع المريح: «قلبي مستعد يا الله قلبي مستعد» (مز7:57  حسب السبعينية). ولكن إن أبقينا على الخطية في القلب، فلن نسمع الله، ولن يسمع لنا الله: «إن راعيت إثما في قلبي، لا يستمع لي الرب.» (مز18:66) 
‏أما هؤلاء اليهود المعاندون، فكانت لهم آذان حكيمة تستطيع أن تميز بين الحق والباطل, لكنهم فقدوا إرادة الصلاح، فسدوا آذانهم لكي لا تسمع صوت الله عن دراية وإرادة: «مثل الصل الأصم (بإرادته) يسد أذنه (لكي) لا يستمع إلى صوت الحواة الراقين رقى حكيم» (مز4:58-5). هذا كان حال هؤلاء اليهود في عيني الرب تماماً، وهم أدركوا بالفعل أن المسيح قد كشف عوارهم، وسد عليهم منافذ الهروب من مواجهة الحقيقة المرة في حلقهم، فأثبتوا بسلوكهم أنهم ليسوا من الله كما سبق وواجههم، إنهم لا يؤمنون بالله، لأنهم استحوزوا على مجد الله لأنفسهم كمعلمين. كما أنهم لا يحبون الله، لأنهم أبغضوا من أحبه الله وأرسله إلى العالم. لهذا كله، قال لهم: «أنتم من أب هو إبليس»، مما هيج سخطهم: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أغسطس 2017)

*48:5-50  فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَسْنَا نَقُولُ حَسَناً إِنَّكَ سَامِرِيٌّ وَبِكَ شَيْطَانٌ؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا لَيْسَ بِي شَيْطَانٌ لَكِنِّي أُكْرِمُ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تُهِينُونَنِي. أَنَا لَسْتُ أَطْلُبُ مَجْدِي. يُوجَدُ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ وَيَدِينُ».​
‏لم يتزحزح هؤلاء اليهود عن موقفهم المعاند، فهم فقدوا، ليس فقط القدرة على السماع من الله، بل وقطعوا خط الرجعة على أنفسهم إذ بدأوا يهينون الله في شخص من يتكلم باسمه. 
«سامري»: ‏هذا الوصف قالوه ليشفي حقدهم على المسيح لأنه قال لهم: «أنتم لستم أولاد إبراهيم»، وهو ما اعتبروه تجريدا من وطنيتهم. فهذا هو الاتهام الأول والأساسي الذي يقول به السامريون ضد اليهود. ومعنى الكلام الموجه للمسيح، أنك بهذا الكلام تكون قد تبنيت فكر السامريين ضدنا وضد مملكتنا وميراثنا. ومعلوم مدى العداوة التي يكنها اليهود نحو السامريين، فهم ضمنا ينفسون عن عداوتهم للمسيح بهذا الوصف. 
‏أما قولهم: «وبك شيطان»، فهو إفلاس من وجود اتهام حاضر في ذهنهم. فلا هم استطاعوا أن يبكتوه على كذب، ولا استطاعوا أن يقللوا من سلطانه في الكلام باسم الله، أو الرد على الآيات التي يعملها. فكما تسجل في بقية الأناجيل، فإن متنفسهم الوحيد ضد هذه النماذج الفائقة التي يقدمها بالقول والعمل للتدليل على سلطان بنوته لله, كان أن يتهموه بأن أعماله وأقواله إنما هي بعمل الشيطان: «ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين» (لو15:11). وهذا خداع منهم ومراوغة لكي يضللوا أنفسهم والشعب معهم حتى لا يؤمنوا به. وهنا هم يكررون نفس الاتهام ليفلتوا من الحكم عليهم بأنهم يعملون أعمال إبليس. وذلك بتدبير خطة قتله، ليتخلصوا من سلطان الحق المسلط على رقابهم. 
‏«‏أجاب يسوع: أنا ليس بي شيطان»: المسيح ترك اتهامهم له بأنه سامري لأنه لا يريد أن يدخل في نقاش الأنساب والأجناس، ولأن نفي الاتهام في حد ذاته لا يغير من حقيقة الأمر انهم بالفعل لم يعودوا أولادا لإبراهيم ولا شعب الله المختار، وأنه لن ينفعهم هيكل سليمان العظيم الذي لن يبقى فيه حجر على حجر لا ينقض! إنما احتفظ المسيح لنفسه بالرد على الاتهام الثاني لأهميته، بل ولخطورته في نظره لأنه يمس كرامة أبيه, ولهذا استحال عليه أن يصمت تجاهه. 
«لكني اكرم أبي وأنتم تهينونني»: المسيح هنا يوقع اليهود في خطية لا تغتفر. فكما سبق وجاء في الأناجيل الأخرى، فإن رد المسيح على نفس الاتهام أنه: «برئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين» (مت34:9‏)، و «أن معه روحا نجسا» (مر30:3)، اعتبر ذلك خطية مباشرة ضد الروح القدس، لأنه إنما كان بروح الله يخرج الشياطين؛ فإن هم نسبوا إلى رئيس الشياطين عمل الروح القدس، يكونون قد جدفوا على الروح القدس: «الحق أقول لكم: إن جميع الخطايا تغفر لبني البشر، والتجاديف التي يجدفونها، ولكن من جدف على الروح القدس، فليس له مغفرة إلى الأبد بل هو مستوجب دينونة أبدية. لأنهم قالوا إن معه روحا نجسا.» (مر28:3-30) 
وهنا في إنجيل يوحنا اعتبر المسيح قولهم: «بك شيطان» هو إهانة؛ وأنها وإن كانت موجهة منهم له شخصيا، إلا أنها قيلت له بسبب أنه يكرم الآب, فهنا الإهانة موجهة بالأصل وبالأساس إلى الآب الذي جاء ليكرمه، وهم يهينونه بسبب ذلك. ولكي ينفي المسيح عن نفسه أنه يدينهم بسبب إهانتهم له، يكرر أنه لا يطلب مجد نفسه، ولكن الذي يطالب بالمجد هو الله الذي أهانوه، والذي سيدين من أهانه. وبهذا ينتهي المسيح من تكييف إهانتهم له بقولهم «بك شيطان»، بأن هذه الإهانة هي موجهة ضد الله, وثمنها دينونة حتمية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أغسطس 2017)

*51:8    «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأبد».​
حينما يكرر المسيح قول «الحق» فهو إنما يبدأ استعلانا جديدا عن نفسه. 
‏فإزاء الدينونه الرهيبة التي يقع فيها من يهين الابن الذي جاء ليكرم الآب، يوجد في المقابل وعد أبدى بأن من يحفظ كلمة المسيح, أي تعاليمه في مجموعها الكلي، فإنه لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد. هنا كلمة «يحفظ» لا تجيء بمعنى الحراسة, بل بمعنى الاستيعاب والملاحظة والطاعة. كما تجيء كلمة «يرى الموت» ليس بمعنى النظر, بل بمعنى التأمل المستديم (ثيئوريا) في مواجهة الموت، وهي تجيء هنا للمرة الاول والوحيدة في جميع كتب العهد الجديد, وتفيد المعنى العكسي للموت, أي أن من يحفظ ويطيع تعاليم المسيح في مجموعها, علما بأن كلام المسيح هو روح وحياة, فلن يكون للموت سلطان مرعب على النفس أو تأثير مخيف ودائم إلى الأبد: «لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت، أى إبليس، ويعتق أولئك الذين، خوفا من الموت، كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية» (عب14:2-15)، بل استمتاع برؤية وممارسة الحياة الدائمة إلى الأبد. والمعنى الكلي أن الحياة تسود بفرحها على الموت بصورته المخيفة والمستمرة إلى الأبد حتى ولو مات الإنسان بالجسد. وباختصار شديد يقول المسيح إن من يهين الابن يسود عليه الموت بالدينونة والخوف من الموت إلى الأبد، ومن يحفظ ويستوعب تعاليمه تسود عليه الحياة الأبدية.*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 أغسطس 2017)

*د- الجزء الرابع من الحوار
المسيح وابراهيم
«قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن»
52:8-59​‏
52:8-53   فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «الآنَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ بِكَ شَيْطَاناً. قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ. وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟»​‏
اليهود المعاندون يقولون: «الآن علمنا». هذا هو العلم الكاذب بأصوله وفروعه. وماذا علموا، وماذا تأكدوا من علمهم؟ أن المسيح أيضا وللمرة الثانية به شيطان؟ هذا يكشف عن مدى صدق المسيح ودقته في وصف هؤلاء: إنهم من أب هو إبليس، وشهوات أبيهم يعملون. وفي نفس الوقت لم يرد المسيح الإهانة، فصدق قول بطرس الرسول: «الذي إذ شتم لم يكن يشتم عوضاً، إذ تألم لم يكن يهدد، بل كان يسلم لمن يقضي بعدل.» (ابط23:2) 
«قد مات إبراهيم والأنبياء»: المعنى هنا مختفي بسبب شدة الاختصار، والمراد من هذا القول أن الله كلم إبراهيم وهو أبو الآباء, وكلم الأنبياء وكانوا أمناء على كلمة الله وحفظوها، وبالرغم من ذلك ماتوا كلهم, ولم تقو كلمة الله على منع الموت عنهم. 
‏«وأنت تقول إن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق الموت إلى الأبد»: لم يكفك أن تكون كإبراهيم أو أحد الأنبياء بأن لا تذوق أنت الموت إن كنت حفظت كلام الله، بل تزيد وتقول إن كان أحد آخر يحفظ كلامك أنت فإنه لا يذوق الموت إلى اللأبد؟ 
‏ها الخطأ المتعمد الذي وقع فيه اليهود في تحويل كلمة «يرى الموت» ‏في كلام المسيح إلى «يذوق الموت». نجد أن هذا الاصطلاح عام، فالمسيح نفسه ذاق الموت: «ولكن الذي وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة يسوع نراه مكللا بالمجد والكرامة من أجل ألم الموت لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كل واحد» (عب9:2‏)، كذلك هذا الاصطلاح معروف لدى التقليد اليهودي في التلمود، أي أنه كان على ألسنة اليهود. وقد اختار هؤلاء اليهود هذا الاصطلاح «يذوق الموت» بدل الاصطلاح الذي وضعه المسيح لأول مرة في العهد الجديد وهو «يرى الموت» بمعنى «يتأمل ويتصور الموت»، بمعنى يعيش الخوف الدائم منه، فهذا الاصطلاح «يذوق الموت» يجىء في الواقع ليخدم اللاهوت في أعماقه، فالمسيح ذاق الموت مرة، ولكنه لم يتأمله أو يراه أو يعيش الخوف منه ولا إلى لحظة. كذلك كل من يؤمن بالمسيح، فإنه ينتقل من الموت إلى الحياة، أي يحيا إلى الأب, ولا يعود «يتأمل الموت» بفزعه والخوف منه «لكى يبيد الموت (الذي ماته على الصليب) ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت، أي إبليس، ويعتق أولئك الذين، خوفاً من الموت, كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية» (عب14:2-15). هذا الخوف من الموت الذي كان يجعلنا كعبيد للخوف كل أيام حياتنا هو هو الذي يقصده المسيح بخصوص الذين يحفظون كلامه: «لن يرى الموت إلى الأبد». 
«ألعلك أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات والأنبياء ماتوا. من تجعل نفسلك؟»: لا تزال الهوة التي تفصل قول المسيح عن قول اليهود سحيقة، كما كانت أيضا في نظر السامرية: «ألعلك أعظم من أبينا يعقوب؟» (يو12:4). فالسيح يتكلم عن موت الخطية الأبدي والحياة الأبدية. وهم يتكلمون عن الموت الزمني المحتم بحسب حياة الجسد. هو يتكلم عن الوجود الإلهى الفائق على الزمن، وهم يتكلمون عن الوجود التاريخي, المنظور تحت العدم. هو يتكلم عن نفسه كابن الله الأزلى، وهم يرونه ابن الناصرة، مواطن جليلى، غير مثقف. 
‏«من تجعل نفسك ؟»: سؤال على مستوى فكر اليهود المحدود، فهو يستنكر مقدما أي احتمال أنه أعظم من إبراهيم. من تجعل نفسك بالنسبة لإبراهيم والأنبياء، تعبيرا عن حتمية الموت للانسان مهما كان؟ سؤال لا يجيب عليه المسيح إجابة مباشرة، لأن ذلك سيكون على مستوى لاهوتي يفوق فكرهم الضيق. لذلك يبدأ المسيح يفحص الإعتراضات الجانبية، فسؤالهم: «من تجعل نفسك»، يستشعر منه أن المسيح يمجد ذاته أكثر من الآباه والأنبياء. وهنا يتحتم الرد على ذلك لئلا يمس مجد الآب وتُجرح طاعته لمن أرسله 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 أغسطس 2017)

*54:8-55    أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ. وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِباً لَكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ.​
‏المسيح هنا يستعلن حقيقة لاهوتية، ولكن على مستوى فكر اليهود, وهي ما يسمى بالاخلاء‏، وهو ما يقول عنه بولس الرسول: «لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد» (في7:2). فبعد التجسد يظهر ابن الله في هيئة بشرية ليس لها مظهر الألوهية، أي «المجد» ولكنه احتفظ بطبيعة الألوهية في القوة والعمل. فمن جهة بشريته يقول المسيح لليهود إنه ليس له مجد شخصي (كإنسان)، فإذا اعتبروا كلامه «إن كان أحد يحفظ كلمتي (لوغس) فلن يرى الموت إلى الأبد» أنه تمجيد لنفسه، يكونون قد أخطأوا، إذ ليس له مجد شخصي، أو أن مجده ليس شيئاً موجوداً في الاعتبار قط؛ ولكن الذي يمجده حقاً هو أبوه, ليس كأنه سيضيف إليه شيئاً للتكريم، وإنما يسترد منه المجد الذي سبق أن تخلى عنه حتى يستطيع أن يتجسد ويصير في هيئة عبد: «والآن مجدني انت أيها الآب عند ذاتك, بالمجد الذي كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم» (يو5:17), و «عند ذاتك» في هذه الآية تعنى أن مجد الابن هو مجد ذات الله. هذا الذى نصرخ به فى الذكصا الكبرى «المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس».
« ... الذي تقولون أنتم إنه إلهكم»: هنا يوضح المسيح الفرق الجوهري بين ابوة الله للمسيح، وبين علاقة الله باليهود. فابوة الله للمسيح قائمة على أساس بنوة المسيح لله، فالأبوة هي أبوة في ذات الله، والبنوة هي بنوة في ذات الله، أي أن الله أب وابن ذات واحدة غير مفترقة. ومن ذلك يتضح سر قول المسيح إن الله أبوه الشخصي «الذاتى». وفي نفس الوقت يدعي اليهود أن الله هو إلههم, ولكن هذه النسبة بين الله وبينهم مقطوعة، بسبب عدم معرفتهم الله معرفة شخصية، والتي من أوضح مظاهرها رفضهم للمسيح الذي يحمل أقوى استعلان لذات الله. فهو فوق أنه ابن ذات الله، فهو يعمل أعمال الله! ‏«إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي، فلا تؤمنوا بى؛ ولكن إن كنت أ‏عمل، فإن لم تؤمنوا بي، فآمنوا بالأعمال, لكى تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فيّ وأنا فيه‏» (يو37:10-38)
‏«الذي تقولون أنتم إنه إلهكم ولستم تعرفونه, وأما أنا فأعرفه»: هنا معرفة المسيح للآب التي يسلط عليها الضوء هي معرفة الجوهر للجوهر، معرفة الطبيعة للطبيعة، معرفة الذات للذات, معرفة المثيل للمثيل. هنا معرفة الابن للآب تساوي معرفة الآب للابن، أي معرفة تمام الانطباق!! فإذا دخلنا على هذه المعرفة اللاهوتية بالعقل أو الفكر أو التحليل, نتوه ونضل؛ ولكن قد اعطي لنا أن ندخلها من باب الحب والطاعة والارادة, أي بالصفات التي نشابه فيها الله. فنحن نحس بمعرفة المسيح لله من خلال حب الله الآب, المطلق, للمسيح الابن، ومن خلال طاعة الابن المطلقة للآب. 
ثم نحن نقيس هذه المعرفة الإلهية أيضا بمقياس الإرادة والمشيئة، فنشعر من خلال بذل الله الآب لابنه بمقدار إرادة الآب الفائقة جداً على الوصف, التي تنازلت حتى إلى بذل الابن إلى أقصى حد من المذلة والهوان بالموت على الصليب. وهذه الإرادة الأبوية التي فرطت في مجد الابن وكرامته جاءت على نفس الإرادة التي أحب بها الله عالم الخطاة، بمعنى أن الله أحب العالم ففرط في ابنه وبذله ليخلصهم, أي أنا وأنت, وسعى لخلاصهم وحياتهم، وأعطاهم نصيبا خاصاً في مجده وكرامته الشخصية!!! 
‏والآن نستطيع أن نفهم، ولو قليلا من معرفة المسيح, سواء للآب أو لنا التي يصفها بولس الرسول هكذا: «ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم، وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسونن في المحبة، حتى تستطيعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو، وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة, لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله.» (أف17:3-19) 
‏والمسيح يقول لليهود إنهم يقولون عن الله أنه إلههم, وهم لا يعرفونه، لأنهم لو عرفوه حقاً لما صلبوا ابن محبته. ثم يقول: «أما أنا فأعرفه»، ومن أعظم مظاهر هذه «المعرفة» وأقوى الأدلة على صدقها وعمقها اللانهائي, طاعة المسيح حتى الموت, موت الصليب. هنا جعل المسيح قياس المعرفة على المستوى العملي المطلق. فاليهود لم يعرفوا الآب، فصلبوا ابنه بجهالة وإصرار. والمسيح أظهر معرفته الخاصة بالله الآب، بأن حفظ كلمته, وأطاع مشيئة الآب طاعة مطلقة تحدى بها جهالة اليهود والعالم، ورضي بأن يصلبوه ليكمل بموته مصالحة العالم بالآب. 
‏وهكذا يكون ادعاء اليهود أنهم يعرفون الله هو ادعاء كاذب، يفضحه ما عملوه بابنه على الصليب. والمسيح يقول إنه يستحيل عليه أن يجاريهم في هذه المعرفة التي هي منتهى عدم المعرفة... فلو كان قد تمشى معهم, في مستوى توقيرهم الحرفي للناموس وتكريمهم لموسى، والمن، وتعظيمهم لميراث وعد الآباه عن إبراهيم, لما صُلب، ولكان احتفظ بمجد نفه ومجد إسرائيل الكاذب، ولأصبح كاذباً مثلهم في ادعاء المعرفة والعمل ضدها في نفس الوقت. لأن معرفة الله هي التي تختص بخلاص العالم، والتي تبدأ من الصليب وتكمل بالقيامة من الأموات، وافتتاح الطريق إلى الحياة الأبدية!! «أيها الآب البار، إن العالم لم يعرفك (فأكمل صلب الابن). أما أنا فعرفتك (ببرهان صليبي)، وهؤلاء عرفوا أنك أنت أرسلتني (وكانوا شهود صليبي)، وعرفتهم اسمك, وسأعرفهم (بقيامتي)، ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به، وأكون أنا فيهم.» (يو25:17-26) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 أغسطس 2017)

*54:8-55    أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ. وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِباً لَكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ.​
‏المسيح هنا يستعلن حقيقة لاهوتية، ولكن على مستوى فكر اليهود, وهي ما يسمى بالاخلاء‏، وهو ما يقول عنه بولس الرسول: «لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد» (في7:2). فبعد التجسد يظهر ابن الله في هيئة بشرية ليس لها مظهر الألوهية، أي «المجد» ولكنه احتفظ بطبيعة الألوهية في القوة والعمل. فمن جهة بشريته يقول المسيح لليهود إنه ليس له مجد شخصي (كإنسان)، فإذا اعتبروا كلامه «إن كان أحد يحفظ كلمتي (لوغس) فلن يرى الموت إلى الأبد» أنه تمجيد لنفسه، يكونون قد أخطأوا، إذ ليس له مجد شخصي، أو أن مجده ليس شيئاً موجوداً في الاعتبار قط؛ ولكن الذي يمجده حقاً هو أبوه, ليس كأنه سيضيف إليه شيئاً للتكريم، وإنما يسترد منه المجد الذي سبق أن تخلى عنه حتى يستطيع أن يتجسد ويصير في هيئة عبد: «والآن مجدني انت أيها الآب عند ذاتك, بالمجد الذي كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم» (يو5:17), و «عند ذاتك» في هذه الآية تعنى أن مجد الابن هو مجد ذات الله. هذا الذى نصرخ به فى الذكصا الكبرى «المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس».
« ... الذي تقولون أنتم إنه إلهكم»: هنا يوضح المسيح الفرق الجوهري بين ابوة الله للمسيح، وبين علاقة الله باليهود. فابوة الله للمسيح قائمة على أساس بنوة المسيح لله، فالأبوة هي أبوة في ذات الله، والبنوة هي بنوة في ذات الله، أي أن الله أب وابن ذات واحدة غير مفترقة. ومن ذلك يتضح سر قول المسيح إن الله أبوه الشخصي «الذاتى». وفي نفس الوقت يدعي اليهود أن الله هو إلههم, ولكن هذه النسبة بين الله وبينهم مقطوعة، بسبب عدم معرفتهم الله معرفة شخصية، والتي من أوضح مظاهرها رفضهم للمسيح الذي يحمل أقوى استعلان لذات الله. فهو فوق أنه ابن ذات الله، فهو يعمل أعمال الله! ‏«إن كنت لست أعمل أعمال أبي، فلا تؤمنوا بى؛ ولكن إن كنت أ‏عمل، فإن لم تؤمنوا بي، فآمنوا بالأعمال, لكى تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب فيّ وأنا فيه‏» (يو37:10-38)
‏«الذي تقولون أنتم إنه إلهكم ولستم تعرفونه, وأما أنا فأعرفه»: هنا معرفة المسيح للآب التي يسلط عليها الضوء هي معرفة الجوهر للجوهر، معرفة الطبيعة للطبيعة، معرفة الذات للذات, معرفة المثيل للمثيل. هنا معرفة الابن للآب تساوي معرفة الآب للابن، أي معرفة تمام الانطباق!! فإذا دخلنا على هذه المعرفة اللاهوتية بالعقل أو الفكر أو التحليل, نتوه ونضل؛ ولكن قد اعطي لنا أن ندخلها من باب الحب والطاعة والارادة, أي بالصفات التي نشابه فيها الله. فنحن نحس بمعرفة المسيح لله من خلال حب الله الآب, المطلق, للمسيح الابن، ومن خلال طاعة الابن المطلقة للآب. 
ثم نحن نقيس هذه المعرفة الإلهية أيضا بمقياس الإرادة والمشيئة، فنشعر من خلال بذل الله الآب لابنه بمقدار إرادة الآب الفائقة جداً على الوصف, التي تنازلت حتى إلى بذل الابن إلى أقصى حد من المذلة والهوان بالموت على الصليب. وهذه الإرادة الأبوية التي فرطت في مجد الابن وكرامته جاءت على نفس الإرادة التي أحب بها الله عالم الخطاة، بمعنى أن الله أحب العالم ففرط في ابنه وبذله ليخلصهم, أي أنا وأنت, وسعى لخلاصهم وحياتهم، وأعطاهم نصيبا خاصاً في مجده وكرامته الشخصية!!! 
‏والآن نستطيع أن نفهم، ولو قليلا من معرفة المسيح, سواء للآب أو لنا التي يصفها بولس الرسول هكذا: «ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم، وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسونن في المحبة، حتى تستطيعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو، وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة, لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله.» (أف17:3-19) 
‏والمسيح يقول لليهود إنهم يقولون عن الله أنه إلههم, وهم لا يعرفونه، لأنهم لو عرفوه حقاً لما صلبوا ابن محبته. ثم يقول: «أما أنا فأعرفه»، ومن أعظم مظاهر هذه «المعرفة» وأقوى الأدلة على صدقها وعمقها اللانهائي, طاعة المسيح حتى الموت, موت الصليب. هنا جعل المسيح قياس المعرفة على المستوى العملي المطلق. فاليهود لم يعرفوا الآب، فصلبوا ابنه بجهالة وإصرار. والمسيح أظهر معرفته الخاصة بالله الآب، بأن حفظ كلمته, وأطاع مشيئة الآب طاعة مطلقة تحدى بها جهالة اليهود والعالم، ورضي بأن يصلبوه ليكمل بموته مصالحة العالم بالآب. 
‏وهكذا يكون ادعاء اليهود أنهم يعرفون الله هو ادعاء كاذب، يفضحه ما عملوه بابنه على الصليب. والمسيح يقول إنه يستحيل عليه أن يجاريهم في هذه المعرفة التي هي منتهى عدم المعرفة... فلو كان قد تمشى معهم, في مستوى توقيرهم الحرفي للناموس وتكريمهم لموسى، والمن، وتعظيمهم لميراث وعد الآباه عن إبراهيم, لما صُلب، ولكان احتفظ بمجد نفه ومجد إسرائيل الكاذب، ولأصبح كاذباً مثلهم في ادعاء المعرفة والعمل ضدها في نفس الوقت. لأن معرفة الله هي التي تختص بخلاص العالم، والتي تبدأ من الصليب وتكمل بالقيامة من الأموات، وافتتاح الطريق إلى الحياة الأبدية!! «أيها الآب البار، إن العالم لم يعرفك (فأكمل صلب الابن). أما أنا فعرفتك (ببرهان صليبي)، وهؤلاء عرفوا أنك أنت أرسلتني (وكانوا شهود صليبي)، وعرفتهم اسمك, وسأعرفهم (بقيامتي)، ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به، وأكون أنا فيهم.» (يو25:17-26) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 أغسطس 2017)

*56:8   أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ​
‏يفتتح المسيح هذا الاعلان بكلمة «أبوكم» باعتبار أن المسيح «ابن الله»؛ وهكذا يرتفع المسيح بمستوى رؤيته لنفسه بالنسبة لإبراهيم. فإبراهيم أبوهم بحسب مستواهم الجسدى, أما إبراهيم نفسه فهو لا يزيد عن كونه شاهداً للمسيح من وراء الزمن؛ وهذه دائماً هي نظرة إنجيل يوحنا لكل الآباه والأنبياء والناموس والمزامير بالنسبة للمسيح. 
«تهلل»: تأتي باليونانية (       ) ‏وتعني الإبتهاج الروحي أو السرور المفرط. وقد تحير جميع علماء الكتاب المقدس قديما وحديثا بالنسبة لشرح هذه الكلمة، وانتحوا نواحي شتى خرجت بهم عن المعنى المقصود. وصعوبة هذه الكلمة لا تأتي في معناها بل في عملها، فالسرور المفرط في الاختبار التصوفي هو نفسه حالة رؤيا واختبار. وقد جاءت هذه الكلمة التي تفيد هذا الاختبار على لسان القديسة العذراء مريم في نبوتها وهي عند أليصابات، حينما تكلمت عن مستقبل المسيح، وهي حامل به لأيام قليلة في بطنها: «فقالت مريم: تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي» (لو46:1-47‏), وهنا مريم تتكلم وهي في حالة ابتهاج، أي رؤيا واختبار يختص بوعد الله لإبراهيم!! فالعجيب حقأ أن يأتي الاصطلاح (الأبتهاج _ السرور المفرط) على فم المسيح. «أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل» كما جاء على لسان القديسة العذراء مريم وفي نفس الموضوع, إذ أكملت قولها: «عضد إسرائيل فتاه, ليذكر رحمة، كما كلم أباءنا, لإبراهيم ونسله إلى الأبد.» (لو54:1-55) 
‏كذلك نأتي إل كلمة «بأن يرى» على نفس الصعوبة وأشد. وقد خرج كل الشارحين والمترجمين لانجيل يوحنا عن المعنى الصحيح لهذا التركيب اللغوي، لأنهم حرفوا هذا الاصطلاح لكي يناسب الكلمة السابقة «تهلل». إذ وجدوا أن الترجمة الصحيحة الحرفية لها «تهلل لكي» غير موافقة فجعلوها «تهلل بأن»، فطوحوا بالمعنى كله بعيداً عن المفهوم الصحيح لهذا الاختبار الروحي التصوفي. فالترجة الصحيحة الحرفية، والتي توافق المعنى تماما بحسب الاختبار الروحي هي: «تهلل لكي» وهذا يعني بحسب الاختبار الروحي لكلمة «تهلل», أن إبراهيم دخل في هذا الاختبار الروحي: «لكي يرى, فرأى وفرح». 
‏والصعوبة الأكثر التي واجهت الدارسين لإنجيل يوحنا هي: متى وكيف رأى إبراهيم يوم الرب فرأى وفرح؟ فريق قال: إن ذلك حدث في ميلاد إسحق، وإن ضحك إبراهيم وسارة مو هذا «التهليل». وفريق آخر قال: عندما أقدم إبراهيم على ذبح إسحق فمنعه الملاك ثم أبصر خروفا قدمه عوض إسحق. وفريق آخر قال: وقت عتمة الليل أثناء تقديم قطح الذبيحة. وفريق قال: إن ذلك حدث على مرحلتين: مرحلة السؤال والطلبة أثناء حياة إبراهيم، ومرحلة الرؤيا والفرح تمت بعد الصلب أثناء نزول المسيح إلى الجحيم لفك أرواح المأسورين. 
‏ولكن بالرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس نجد أن العذراء القديسة مريم قد حددت وعد الله لإبراهيم هكذا: «فقالت مريم: تعظم نفسي الرب وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصى لأنه نظر إلى اتضاع آمته... عضد إسرائيل فتاه ليذكر رحمته، كما كلم أباءنا, لإبراهيم ونسله إلى الأبد» (لو46:1-55) وهنا الرد على السؤال هل رأى إبراهيم يوم الرب؟ حيث جاء الرد على لسان العذراء أن الذي في بطنها هو وعد الله لإبراهيم. 
‏ولكي نتحقق كيف تمت الرؤيا أثناء كلام الله مع إبراهيم نقرأ الأتي: 
‏أ _ في الرسالة إلى غلاطية: «وأما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفي نسله، لا يقول وفي الأنسال كأنه عن كثيرين، بل كأنه عن واحده وفي نسلك (مفرد)، الذي هو المسيح.» (غل16:3) 
‏ب _ كذلك نقرأ في سفر الأعمال: «أنتم أبناء الأنبياء والعهد الذي عاهد به الله آباءنا قائلاً لإبراهيم: وبنسلك (مفرد) تتبارك جميع قبائل الأرض. إليكم أولاً إذ أقام الله فتاه يسوع, أرسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره.» (أع25:3-26) 
‏ج _ ثم نقرأ في سفر العبرانيين: «فإنه لما وعد الله إبراهيم إذ لم يكن له أعظم يقسم به، أقسم بنفسه قائلاً: إني لأباركنك بركة وأكثرك تكثيراً. وهكذا إذ تأنى نال الموعد» (عب13:6-15) 
‏د-  كذلك نقرأ في سفر العبرانيين: «بالإيمان قدم إبراهيم إسحق وهو مجرب. قدم الذي قبل المواعيد وحيده، الذي قيل له: إنه بإسحق يدعى لك نسل (مفرد). إذ حسب أن الله قادر على الإقامة من الأموات أيضاً، الذين منهم أخذه أيضاً في مثال.» (عب17:11-19) 
‏وهنا تأكيد الوحي الإلهي على أن فعل إرادة الذبح عند إبراهيم كان مشفوعاً بإيمان قدرة الله بالإقامة من الأموات، وهذا هو جوهر الرواية كلها. 
ومن مجموع هذه الآيات أ، ب، ج، د، يتضح لنا أن الإشارة الأساسية التي تخص المسيح في حديث الله مع إبراهيم جاءت بعد أن قدم إبراهيم ابنه وحيده إسحق بنية ذبحه، طاعة لأمر الله، والتي جاءت في سفر التكوين الأصحاح الثاني والعشرون. 
‏ففي الآية أ _ النسل الموعود به بالمفرد: هو المسيح. 
‏وفي الأية ب _ النسل الذي به تتبارك جيع قبائل الأرض: هو يسوع. 
‏وفي الآية ج ~ الله أقسم بذاته ليؤكد ضمان الوعد بالنسل. وقد تم بالفعل إذ نال عربون الموعد في إسحق. 
‏وفي الآية د _ ثم إبراهيم يقدم ابنه إسحق الذي فيه تم عربون الموعد، يقدمه ذبيحة بإيمان أن ‏الله قادر أن يقيمه من الموت. وبذلك تمت كل مفردات رؤية إبراهيم للمسيح، وهذا نقرأه بوضوح في سفر التكوين: 
+ وقال (الله): إبراهيم إبراهيم فقال: هأنذا. فقال لا تمد يدك إلى الغلام، ولا تفعل به شيئاً، لأني الآن علمت أنك خائف الله. فلم تمسك ابنك وحيدك عني. فرفع إبراهيم عينيه ونظر وإذا كبش وراءه ممسكاً في الغابة بقرنيه. فذهب إبراهيم وأخذ الكبش وأصعده محرقة عوضا عن ابنه. فدعا إبراهيم اسم ذلك الموضع يهوة يرأه (الرب يرى). حتى إنه يقال اليوم في جبل الرب يرى.» (تك11:22-14) 
‏وهكذا عندما نفذ إبراهيم وصية الله في ابنه بإيمان أن الله قادر على الإقامة من الأموات (تماماً كما نفذ المسيح وصية الله في نفسه مقدما نفسه على الصليب بإيمان القيامة من الأموات) ... عند هذا تقف الرواية في سفر التكوين فجأة, ويتم الإعلان عن حدوث رؤية يصمت الوحي عن بحشف تفاصيلها إلى أن يعلنها المسيح بنفسه: «أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل لكي يرى يومي فرأى وفرح» 
‏ومما سبق يتضح لنا تفاصيل معنى «يرى يومي», فقد رأى إبراهيم الموت (الصليب) والقيامة معاً. رأى صورة الذبيحة بفعلها الكفاري لمسرة الله، ورأى القيامة في بهجة فعلها الخلاصي. ورأى كيف سيتم أن تتبارك قبائل الأرض في نسله «أي بالمسيح». ثم نكرر القول أن رؤية الرب تتم فقط للذين حفظوا كلمته من خلال السرور المفرط، أي التهليل الخلاصي. لذلك يقول المسيح: «تهلل لكي يرى يومي، فرأى وفرح». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 أغسطس 2017)

*57:8-59   فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا​
 القديس يوحنا يصمم على تسجيل هذه المفارقة للحقيقة من جهة سنه، فالمسيح لم يكن يتعدى في عمره الثلاث والثلاثين سنة, ولكن يبدو أن هيئة المسيح كانت في عيون هؤلاء اليهود تفوق سنه. ثم يسجل عليهم المفارقة الثانية، التي هي نوع من تزييف الكلام وتحويل الأبدي إلى زمني «أفرأيت إبراهيم». المسيح لم يقل هذا، بل قال ما هو أعظم وأخطر من هذا. فقد قال إن إبراهيم هو الذي رأى يومي، كتعبير عن تكميل المواعيد في شخص المسيح! ولكنهم لما أرادوا أن يحرفوا الكلام ويهبطوا به إلى مستوى تواريخ الميلاد، واجههم المسيح باستعلان أقوى عن أزلية وجوده: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن». 
‏بهذا يكون المسيح قد أقر بقولهم أن إبراهيم مات، ومات كل الأنبياء» ولكنه, أي المسيح, كان قبل كل هؤلاء حياً ومعطي الحياة. وأقر أن أباهم هو إبراهيم كما كانوا يفتخرون, ولكنه, أي المسيح, هو فخر إبراهيم ورجاؤه الذي تتم به بركة جميع قبائل الأرض. إبراهيم كان أرامياً تائهاً، آواه الرب في أرض غريبة، والمسيح هو ابن الله الذي نزل من السماء ليرد غربة إبراهيم ونسله إلى الوطن السماوي. 
‏كان المسيح هذا وأكثر ألف مرة من هذا، وكان يدرك المفارقة التي لا تحد بينه وبين إبراهيم. لذلك لم يكن أمام المسيح إلا أسلوبه الإلهي العالى ليحطم به كبرياء اليهود المتعالين بالأنساب والألقاب: «الحق الحق أقول لكم...». أما المفارقة فلم يجعلها المسيح بين إبراهيم وبين شخصه، بل رفعها مرة واحدة وباستعلان متناه ليبلغ بها جوهر كيانه الإلهي فقال: «قبل أن يكون (يصير أو يُخلق) إبراهيم أنا هو» و «أنا هو» هو اسم يهوه نفسه = أنا الكائن الذي يكون. 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء أن المسيح رفض أن يجعل المفارقة زمنية بأن يقول «قبل إبراهيم كنت أنا»، بل رفعها على مستوى المطلق الأزلي اللازمني: «قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن»، لكي يجعل المفارقة صارخة بين المخلوق والخالق, الزمني والأبدي. والتي على مستواها قال المسيح مرة لتلاميذه: «إني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون» (يو19:14). فنحن من ملء حياته الأبدية نأخذ حياة بل نأخذ ملئا. فأية مقارنة يمكن أن توضع بين الحياة والموت؟ أو بين المحيي والميت؟ 
‏ولم يكن صعباً على هؤلاء اليهود أن يدركوا أنه يتكلم عن لاهوته, أو كما عبروا هم مرة، أنه يجعل نفسه مساوياً لله. إنه تجديف... فليحيا الناموس وليمت المسيح: «فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه». كانت الحجارة جاهزة في جيوبهم ورفعوها بالفعل بأعلى أذرعهم، ولكن أذرعهم وقفت بلا قوة على الرجم؛ إذ لم يروه؛ سقطت الحجارة من أيديهم واختفى هو عن أعينهم مع أنه جاز في وسطهم . 
‏ولكي يمعن القديس يوحنا في إحكام ربط الأقوال بالأعمال، ثم ربط الأقوال والأعمال بالنبوات، يسجل في الختام جملة ذات مغزى سري للغاية، إذ يقول: «أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم ومضى هكذا». هذا تعبير حزين وموجع، له إحساس نبوي صادق. فاختفاء المسيح عنهم، وهو في وسطهم، يرمز لعمى بصيرتهم (إش10:6)، وخروجه من الهيكل (مت38:23) يرمز إلى التخلي عن الأمة اليهودية بأجمعها، وإن كثروا الصلاة فلن يعود يسمع بعد!! أما أنه اجتاز في وسطهم ومضى,  فهي صورة لختام رسالته: «إلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله.» (يو11:1) 
‏إبراهيم والنسل والأولاد بمفهوم كلام المسيح: ‏ولكن لا يفوتنا هنا أن نبين أن كلام المسيح عن إبراهيم لا ينتقص من إبراهيم، ولكنه يحذف حق البنوة لإبراهيم بالقوة. فإبراهيم لم يأخذ مكانته أمام الله إلا بعد أن أكمل الوصية: «سر أمامي, وكن كاملاً, فأجعل عهدي بيني وبينك واكثرك كثيراً جداً» (تك1:17-2). فالعهد الذي أقامه الله مع إبراهيم تأسس على السلوك بالكمال. فإبراهيم لم يخل بالعهد، ولكن أولاد إبراهيم لم يسلكوا بالكمال، فنقضوا العهد من أساسه، فكيف سيصيرون بركة لكل الأمم، وهم صاروا لعنة لأنفسهم؟ حسبوا البركة ميراثأ يُنهب بالقوة، مع أنها رسالة ومسئولية! ولكي يصون الرب هذا الميراث الروحي ويفضح الناهبين ويوقظ الحالمين، ضرب الرب في إنجيل لوقا مثل إبراهيم ولعازر والبنين الشاردين, والمثل ينتهي بهذا المشهد الحزين: «فمات المسكين وحملته الملائكة إلى حضن إبراهيم. ومات الغني أيضأ ودُفن. فرفع عينيه في الجحيم وهو في العذاب ورأى إبراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه. فنادى وقال يا أبي إبراهيم ارحمني وأرسل لعازر ليبل طرف إصبعه بماء ويبرد لساني لأني معذب في هذا اللهيب. فقال إبراهيم يا ابني اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك وكذلك لعازر البلايا. والآن هو يتعزى وأنت تتعذب. وفوق هذا كله بيننا وبينكم هوة عظيمة قد أثبتت حتى إن الذين يريدون العبور من هنا إليكم لا يقدرون ولا الذين من هناك يجتازون إلينا. فقال أسألك إذأ يا أبت أن ترسله إلى بيت أبي. لأن لي خمسة إخوة. حتى يشهد لهم لكيلا يأتوا هم أيضاً إلى موضع العذاب هذا. قال له إبراهيم عندهم موسى والأنبياء. ليسمعوا منهم. فقال لا يا أبي إبراهيم. بل إذا مضى إليهم واحد من الأموات يتوبون. فقال له إن كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والأنبياء ولا إن قام واحد من الأموات يصدقون.» (لو22:16-31) 
‏ويوحنا المعمدان بنظرة نبوية ثاقبة، رأى من بعيد خطورة العثرة التي وقفت أمام شعبه لتكون حجر عثرة في الإيمان بالمسيح، فبصوته الصارخ نبه الطالبين التوبة أن الإتكال على نسب إبراهيم لن يشفع فيهم أمام الله: «فلما رأى كثيرين من الفريسيين والصدوقيين يأتون إلى معموديته قال لهم: يا أولاد الأفاعي من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتي. فاصنعوا أثماراً تليق بالتوبة. ولا تفتكروا أن تقولوا في أنفسكم لنا إبراهيم أباً. لأني أقول لكم إن الله قادر أن يقيم من هذه الحجارة أولاداً لإبراهيم. والآن قد وُضعت الفأس على أصل الشجر. فكل شجرة لا تصنع ثمراً جيداً تُقطع وتلقى في النار. أنا أعمدكم بماء للتوبة. ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو أقوى مني, الذي لست أهلا أن أحل حذاءه. هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار. الذي رفشه في يده وسينقي بيدره ويجمع قمحه إلى المخزن. وأما التبن فيحرق بنار لا تطفأ.» (مت7:3-12) 
‏المسيح في إنجيل متى وضع التبني فوق البنوة الجسدية، بل وجعل الغرباء أهلا لصحبة إبراهيم في وليمة الأبدية، والابناه المنتفخون يُطردون: «وأقول كم إن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السموات. وأما بنو الملكوت فيطردون إلى الظمة الخارجية. هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان.» (مت11:8-12) 
‏وإلى اليهود المتمسكين بأبوة إبراهيم فوق وصايا الله أعطى هذا المعيار الجديد بالذات في السلوك بالروح أمام الله: «لا تدعوا لكم أباً على الأرض (المقصود هنا إبراهيم أبو اليهود) لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السمرات.» ‏(مت9:23) 
‏وعلى أساس التحديد الإلهي لقيمة النسب لإبراهيم الذي وضعه المسيح بتعاليمه، انطلق بولس الرسول ليؤكد, بالروح أيضاً, أن وعد الله وعهده لم يكونا مع أولاد إبراهيم بل مع, واحد, نسل إبراهيم. وكلمة «نسل» بالعربية خاطئة ومضللة فهي في اليونانية (     ) أى «النطفة» أو البذرة الحية من صلبه (الصلب هو المركز الجنسي في أسفل الظهر)، وتأتي بالقبطية (    ) أي البذرة بكل وضوح. وشرح بولس الرسول أن هذا لا يفيد النسل, ككثرة, على وجه العموم أو الإطلاق، بل بذرة واحدة, تنتهي عندها ذرية إبراهيم موضحا أنها تعني المسيح, ففي المسيح وحده تتبارك الأمم: «وأما المواعيد فقيلت في إبراهيم وفي نسله, لا يقول وفي الأنسال كأنه عن كثيرين (من الأولاد) بل كأنه عن واحد: وفي نسلك الذي هو المسيح» (غل16:3)، وينتهي بولس الرسول في شرحه لهذا الموضوع الخطير بقول يطابق تعاليم المسيح: «إن كنتم للمسيح, فأنتم إذاً نسل إبراهيم, وحسب الموعد ورثة» (غل29:3). 
‏والمسيح سبق وأوضح مفهوم الحرية والأحرار على المستوى الروحي، ليقابل المفهوم الخاطىء للحرية على المستوى السياسي الذي يدعيه اليهود، أنه, أي مفهوم الحرية, ضمن ميراث أولاد إبراهيم. إذ أدخل المسيح عنصر الخطيئة كأساس للعبودية. أما الحرية فهى الأساس للخلاص من الخطية. 
‏وهذا يعني أن ميراث البنين لإبراهيم لا يكفي أن يجعل أولاد إبراهيم أحرارا، بل هم عبيد إن فعلوا الخطية، وأحرار ان خلصهم المسيح من الخطية. 
‏وينوه المسيح من بعيد على ابني إبراهيم (اسماعيل ابن الجارية واسحق ابن الحرة) قائلا إن «العبد لا يبقى في البيت إلى الأبد أما الابن فيبقى إلى الأبد» (يو35:8). وبولس الرسول يلتقط هذا المعنى ويزيده وضوحاً وتطبيقاً, مشيرا إلى أن هاجر الجارية هي الرمز لجبل سيناء (غل25:4‏) الذي وُلد فيه الناموس الوالد للعبودية. «لأن بدون الناموس الخطية ميتة. أما أنا فكنت بدون الناموس عائشأ قبلاً، ولكن لما جاءت الوصية، عاشت الخطية (بالوصية)، فمت أنا (بحكم الوصية)» (رو8:7-9‏). وبهذا الحكم يكون الناموس, هاجر, آيلاً للزوال، أي ‏الطرد من البيت (الله)، لأنه ابن الجارية, لأنه والد العبودية. 
‏أما سارة الحرة فهي باقية رمز«الموعد» نظير إسحق المستعلن في المسيح. والناموس الوالد للعبودية يقابله أورشليم الأرضية الواقعة تحت العبودية هي وبنيها. 
‏وأما الموعد بسارة الحرة وبإسحق (المكمل بالمسيح)، فيقابله أورشليم العليا، وهي (الكنيسة) حرة التي هي أمنا جميعاً (ام المفديين من الخطية): «لكن ماذا يقول الكتاب اطرد الجارية وابنها ‏لأنه لا يرث ابن الجارية (الناموس) مع ابن الحرة «المفديين)» (غل30:4)؛ «إذا أيها الإخوة لسنا أولاد جارية (عبودية الناموس)، بل أولاد الحرة (حرية المسيح بالفداء من الخطية)» (غل31:4‏)؛ «فاثبتوا إذا في الحرية التي قد حررنا المسيح بها، ولا ترتبكوا أيضاً بنير عبودية (الناموس).» (غل1:5) 
‏وهكذا، بحذق روحي مدهش ومهارة فائقة بمنطق فريس متنصر، يرد بولس كل اليهود الرافضين للمسيح إلى هاجر كأولاد للجارية, كعبيد الخطية المحكوم عليهم من الناموس, وهم المتمسكون به, بالطرد من البيت والحرمان من الميراث. 
‏أما الذين قبلوا المسيح وتحرروا من نير الخطية الذي بالناموس فردهم إلى سارة واسمحق كأولاد شرعيين لميراث إبراهيم في الله: «إن كنتم للمسيح, فأنتم إذا نسل إبراهيم, وحسب الموعد ورثة.» (غل29:3)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 أغسطس 2017)

*الأصحاح التاسع​
وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ. فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ. يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ. مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ». قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأرض وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ. فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً. فَالْجِيرَانُ والَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ قَبْلاً أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى قَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجْلِسُ وَيَسْتَعْطِي؟». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ». وَآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «كَيْفَ انْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ؟». أَجَابَ: «إِنْسَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ صَنَعَ طِيناً وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ إِلَى بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ وَاغْتَسِلْ. فَمَضَيْتُ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَبْصَرْتُ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ ذَاكَ؟» قَالَ: «لاَ أَعْلَمُ». فَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ بِالَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلاً أَعْمَى. وَكَانَ سَبْتٌ حِينَ صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ الطِّينَ وَفَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ. فَسَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضاً كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَضَعَ طِيناً عَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَنَا أُبْصِرُ». فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: «هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْفَظُ السَّبْتَ». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ خَاطِئٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ؟» وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمُ انْشِقَاقٌ. قَالُوا أَيْضاً لِلأَعْمَى: «مَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ عَنْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «إِنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ». فَلَمْ يُصَدِّقِ الْيَهُودُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى فَأَبْصَرَ حَتَّى دَعَوْا أَبَوَيِ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَ. فَسَأَلُوهُمَا: «أَهَذَا ابْنُكُمَا الَّذِي تَقُولاَنِ إِنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟ فَكَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ؟». أَجَابَهُمْ أَبَوَاهُ: «نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا ابْنُنَا وَأَنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى. وَأَمَّا كَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ فلاَ نَعْلَمُ. أَوْ مَنْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ فلاَ نَعْلَمُ. هُوَ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ. اسْأَلُوهُ فَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ». قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ هَذَا لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَخَافَانِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنَّهُ إِنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَحَدٌ بِأَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ يُخْرَجُ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ. لِذَلِكَ قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ: «إِنَّهُ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ اسْأَلُوهُ». فَدَعَوْا ثَانِيَةً الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي كَانَ أَعْمَى وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَعْطِ مَجْداً لِلَّهِ. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ خَاطِئٌ». فَأَجَابَ: «أَخَاطِئٌ هُوَ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ. إِنَّمَا أَعْلَمُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَالآنَ أُبْصِرُ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ أَيْضاً: «مَاذَا صَنَعَ بِكَ؟ كَيْفَ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟». أَجَابَهُمْ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا. لِمَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا أَيْضاً؟ أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصِيرُوا لَهُ تلاَمِيذَ؟». فَشَتَمُوهُ وَقَالُوا: «أَنْتَ تِلْمِيذُ ذَاكَ وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِنَّنَا تلاَمِيذُ مُوسَى. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مُوسَى كَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَمَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ». أَجَابَ الرَّجُلُ: «إِنَّ فِي هَذَا عَجَباً! إِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ وَقَدْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيَّ. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِلْخُطَاةِ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَتَّقِي اللَّهَ وَيَفْعَلُ مَشِيئَتَهُ فَلِهَذَا يَسْمَعُ. مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يُسْمَعْ أَنَّ أَحَداً فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْ مَوْلُودٍ أَعْمَى. لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا مِنَ اللَّهِ لَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ شَيْئاً». قَالُوا لَهُ: «فِي الْخَطَايَا وُلِدْتَ أَنْتَ بِجُمْلَتِكَ وَأَنْتَ تُعَلِّمُنَا!» فَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً. فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟». أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لِأُومِنَ بِهِ؟». فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ والَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ». فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: « لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هَذَا الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَيَعْمَى الَّذِينَ يُبْصِرُونَ». فَسَمِعَ هَذَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَلَعَلَّنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً عُمْيَانٌ؟». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ عُمْيَاناً لَمَا كَانَتْ لَكُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّنَا نُبْصِرُ فَخَطِيَّتُكُمْ بَاقِيَةٌ» 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 أغسطس 2017)

*مكان البشارة في اورشليم في عيد التجديد
مقدمة للأصحاحين التاسع والعاشر​
‏نحن الأن في الشتاء، وقد انقض ثلاثة أشهر على موسم عيد المظال الذي احتفل به اليهود من 15-22 من شهر تشري الموافق سبتمبر/ أكتوبر. وقد اختص الأصحاح السابع ومعظم الأصحاح الثامن بتعاليم المسيح ومحاوراته مع اليهود، والمناسبة لطقوس وقراءاللههذا الموسم. ولم يذكر الإنجيل أن المسيح غادر أورشليم، بل ظل يعلم فيها وفيما حواليها. حتى جاء موسم عيد التجديد 25 كثلو الموافق ديسمبر والذي يستمر لمدة سبعة أيام، وابتدأ المسيح يعطي تعاليمه المناسبة لاحتفالات هذا العيد. 
‏عيد التجديد: يبدأ ذكر عيد التجديد في الأصحاح العاشر عدد 22. ويلاحظ أن القديس يوحنا بعد أن يسرد القصة وتعاليمها، يعلق عليها إما من الوجهة الروحية أو التاريخية أو المكانية، وهنا يأتي التعليق تاريخيا ومكانياً، أي أن التعاليم والحوادث التي حدثت على مدى الأصحاحين التاسع والعاشر وحتى العدد22 كانت في زمن عيد التجديد وفي الهيكل. 
«وكان عيد التجديد في أورشليم وكان شتاء, وكان يسوع يتمشى في الهيكل في رواق سليمان.» (يو22:10-23) 
‏وقد احتار علماء الكتاب المقدس في تفسير «وكان عيد الجديد»، والتي جاءت في مخطوطاللهأخرى منها الطيبية القبطية والأرمنية (       ) ‏وقد أخذ العالم وستكوت بالنسخة الطيبية وترجمتها: «وفي ذلك الحين كان عيد التجديد»، مما يفيد أن هذا التوقيت يختص بكل ما سبق سرده، بعكس ما أخذه العلماء الآخرون على أنها «وكان قد صار» أي أن التوقيت يختص بماسميجيء من الكلام. 
‏ونحن نأخذ برأي وستكوت، لأنه واضح فيه الصحة والدقة، فإن تعاليم المسيح التي قدمها القديس يوحنا في الأصحاحين التاسع والعاشر تختصى بالفعل بطقوس عيد التجديد ومعناه. 
‏وعيد التجديد يأتي ذكره في سفر المكايين الثاني 9:1 وهو خاص بذكرى انتصاراللهالمكابيين لمدة ثلاث سوالله(167-164 ق م)، وفيه يذكر طرد يهوذا المكابي للسوريين الذين نجسوا مذبح المحرقة بإقامة صنم بعل «شاميم»، الذي اعتبر أنه «رجسة الخراب» التي تكلم مها دانيال النبي (27:9)، والتي ذكرها المسيح في إنجيل القديس متى 15:24 على أنها ستتكرر لتكون علامة خراب الهيكل وأورشليم، وقد تمت هذه بالفعل في أيام الرومان سنة 70م, وقد بنى يهوذا المكابي المذبح من جديد ودشن الهيكل كله في يوم 25 من شهر كسلو(1مك41:4-61) وصار يعيد كل سنة لتذكار تجديد المذبح والهيكل. 
‏والاسم اليهودي لعيد التجديد هو «حنوكا» والتي تعني التدشين (أي المسح بالزيت - حنك بالتعبير العربي العامي)، وباليونانية (       ) أي التجديد. 
‏وكان اليهود يسمون هذا العيد بعيد الأنوار، وعيد مظال (مظلة) شهر كسلو، معتبرين أن تجديد الهيكل هو إعادة عودتهم تحت مظلة = خيمة الله، أو عودة حلول الله في وسطهم ، كما في أول خيمة في البرية وفي تدشين هيكل سليمان حينما حل الله ببهائه وملأ الخيمة أو الهيكل . وهذا في الحقيقة كان رمز قرب مجيء الرب بالفعل وحلوله في وسط إسرائيل = «عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا» (مت23:1)، ولكن ليس لكي يبني ويدشن خيمة من جلد أو هيكلاً من حجر وتحف، ولكن ليدشن جسده هيكلاً سماويا يجمع فيه وإليه كل مفديي الله ومختاريه منذ أول الدهور وإلى آخر الزمان. وقد أقام هيكله هذا لا في أورشليم ولا في جرزيم، ولكن على جبل صهيون الحقيقي، في مدنية الله، أورشليم العليا المزينة بقديسيها من أرواح مكملة بالمجد، وربوات هم محفل ملائكة (عب22:12-23) وكنيسة حية على الأرض تصل أخبار كرازتها إلى السماء أولاً بأول: «لكي يُعرف الآن عند الرؤساء والسلاطين في السماويات بواسطة الكنيسة بحكمة الله المتنوعة... » (أف10:3) 
‏أما العلاقة بين تعاليم الرب التي جاءت في هذين الأصحاحين وبين طقوس هذا العيد ومعناه, فكانت تتركز في الربط بين آمال اليهود الملتهبة التي تثيرها ذكرى انتصار المكابيين وتخليص الأمة اليهودية من أعدائها, وبين موضوع الخلاص الذي ينادي به المسيح كقائد النور والخلاص الأبدي الذي خلص خرافة ودشن هيكله بدمه, وحيث كان يملأ الهيكل أصداء ترانيم العيد التي تذكر جميع مواقف نجاة وخلاص الشعب في السابق، ودعاء وصلاة من أجل خلاص في الحاضر. 
‏وبيما كانت تُضاء جميع الأنوار في الهيكل، لأن هذا العيد كان يسمى عيد الأنوار، وقف المسيح كالعادة يقول: «ما دمت في العالم فأنا نور العالم» (يو5:9). وحينما كان يُفتح باب الخراف في الهيكل لتدخل خراف العيد للذبائح اليومية، وقف المسيح يقول: «أنا هو باب الخراف» للهيكل الجديد، «كما هو مكتوب إننا من أجلك نمات كل النهار، قد حُسبنا مثل غنم للذبح.« (رو36:8) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 أغسطس 2017)

*التطابق العملى لاستعلان طبيعة المسيح النورانية
الأعمى المستنير​[وهبت النظر للعميان] (القداس الغريغوري). 
[يا من فتح أعين العميان افتح عيون قلوبنا] (القداس الكيرلسي). 
أ- آية تفتيح عينى المولود أعمى (1:9-7)
1:9-3   وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ. فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ».​
 «من أخطأ هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى»: سؤال يحير العالم كله قديما وحديثا. ولكن إذا أخذنا بالعناصر الأساسية في موضوع الخطية والألم والعقاب، ربما نصل إل أن حل السؤال ليس هيناً. فهو سؤال مبتور، له أصول وفروع، وبداية واحدة ونهايات لا حصر لها. 
‏البداية هي الخطية التي دخلت عالم الإنسان ودخل معها العقاب والألم والموت. أما الأصول التي ترتبت على دخول الخطية فمنها الطبيعي مثل: 
1-	أن الإنسان فقد وضعه الروحي وعشرته مع الله، التي كانت تحجب عنه عوامل الطبيعة المؤذية التي وقع فريسة لها: من مؤذيات حيوانية وحشرية وطفيليات وبكتريا وفيروسات لا حصر لها، بالإضافة إلى المؤذيات النفسية من جور الإنسان والظروف المحيطة. 
2-	عوامل الزمن الذي يتعاهد مع المؤذيات الأخرى في سرعة شيخوخة خلايا الإنسان، ‏لترجيح كفة الهدم على كفة البناء في فثيولوجيا أعضاء الإنسان، حتى يقع صريعا للمرض والشيخوخة ثم الموت. 
3-	عوامل المعيشة، إما في بذل الجهد الزائد للحصول على لقمة العيش، حيث بيلغ الجهد فوق طاقة احتمال أجهزته العصبية والنفسية، فيمرض الإنسان ويتألم ويموت. وإما بعدم بذل الجهد اللازم، فيجوع الإنسان ويتألم ويمرض ويموت. وإما لا جهد بالمرة، فتتلف أجهزة الإنسان ويمرض ويتألم ويموت. 
4-	عوامل كونية يتأثر بها الإنسان أشد التأثر، مثل البراكين والزلازل والحرائق الطبيعية والأوبئة والحروب والجفاف والحرارة والبرودة والمجاعات بأسبابها الكثيرة، ويستحيل على العالم أن يوجد بدونها، فهى لوازم كونية تجدده بأكثر مما تضره. فإن كان الإنسان قد وقع تحتها لأنه خرج بحريته من حضرة الله الحافظة له. فالله لا يلام في ذلك؛ إلا أن هذه الآلام الطبيعية جزء لا يتجزأ من تاريخ تطور حياة الإنسان إلى أفضل. 
‏ولكن هناك أنواع من الآلام يجرها الإنسان على نفسه وعلى غيره ويتحمل عواقبها وأضرارها الشديدة: كأن يأكل ما يضره سواء في الكم أو النوع, أو يشرب ما يؤذيه كالخمروغيرها, أو يتعاطى المخدراا بأنواعها, أو يعاشر المرضى بأمراض جنسية، فتجر عليه أنواعا من الأمراض والألام, لا قبل له بها، بل وتتسبب في توريث نسله أنواعا من العاهات لا حصر لها. فالسيدات الحوامل إن هن تعاطين هذه المؤذياا ولدن أطفالا مشوهين بكل أنرع التشورهات الجسدية، ومنها العنى والخرس والصمم والشلل، الذي أصيب به ملايين البشر. 
‏ولكن هناك أنرع ممائلة تماما لمثل هذه التشوهات يولد بها الأطفال، ولم يكن الإنسان سببا فيها سواء من جهة الأب أو الأم، حيث تكون التوليفات الجينية في خلايا الجنين فاقدة لعناصرها السليمة المطلوبة، وهذه تُحسب كإخفاقات في قوانين البيولوجيا الوراثية. وهذه تُحذف من مسئولية الإنسان لتضاف لحساب مسئولية الله، مثل حالة هذا الإنسان المولود أعمى الذي لم يسأل المسيح ولا سأل التلاميذ أن يُشفى, بل إن المسيح تقدم من نفسه لشفائه إذ حمل مسئولية عمى هذا الأعمى. لهذا قال لتلاميذه: «لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه»، أو بوضوح أكثر: ليظهر نموذج عمل الله فيه!! 
‏ولكن لا يزال السؤال المحير: ما ذنب هذا الأعمى وغيره من الذين ؤلدوا مشوهين لأي سبب كان: لماذا يتألمون ويعانون من الحزن والأسى والحرمان, مما يجرح نفوسهم ويعصر مشاعرهم، ويلازمهم الأنين واجترار المرارة كل أيام حياتهم؟؟ 
‏لقد قلنا إن السبب المباشر لهذه التشوهات هو إخفاق في قانون التحام الجينات والمواريث، وقلنا إن الله يتحمل مسئولية هذه الإخفاقات؛ وبالفعل فإننا نجد أن الطبيعة تتبرع من جهتها بعملية تعويض تساوي النقص الذي هي متسببة فيه، كما يتبرع الله من جهته بعملية تعويض تفوق النقص وكل ما ينتج عنه من الألام مئات المرات!! 
‏تعويض الطبيعة: ‏قبل كل شيء يلزم أن نعرف أنه لا يوجد في الخليقة أو المخلوقات جميعاً قانون لا يقبل الخطأ, فالخطأ في قانون الطبيعة هو قانون. لأنه لا يوجد الكمال المطلق إلا في الله. وكل قاعدة لها استثناء، والاستثناء يثبت القاعدة. ولكن لكي تحمي الطبيعة نفسها من امتداد الخطأ، فإنها تقوم بتعويضه لكي تتلافى ‏طغيانه, ولكي تثبت القاعدة. فإذا وُلد مخلوق ناقصا في تكويناته العضوية لسبب طبيعي، فإن القوة الشاملة المخصصة لأعضائه تتوزع على باقي أعضائه، فتزداد باقي أعضائه كفاءة عن معدلها الطبيعي. فلو أخذنا مولودا فاقد البصر، فإن حواسه الأربعة الباقية تزداد كفاءتها لتصبح كفاءة الأربع الحواس تساوي كفاءة خمس حواس عادية. ولكن قد تحتاج هذه الزيادة إلى تمرين أو تشجيع أو صبر لكي يظهر إمتيازها. وهكذا إذا فقد حاستين أوثلاثا, أو حتى أربعا!! كما سمعنا عن الأنسة هيلين كيلر الواعظة والمبشرة العالمية التي كانت لا تملك من الحواس جميعا سوى حاسة اللمس. 
‏ولكن ليس هذا هو باب التعويض الوحيد في الطبيعة. فالطبيعة سبق وأن احتاطت لمثل هذه النقصانات في كيان الأفراد، بأن أضافت إلى باقي المجتمع الحيواني والإنساني, بوجه خاص وفائق, امتيازات إضافية للأصحاء تفوق حاجتهم. فالأم الصحيحة بوجه عام استودعتها الطبيعة من الحنو والعطف والصبر والاحتمال, وكل مواهب الأمومة بوجه عام, ما يفوق حاجة تربية أولادها مهما بلغوا من الكثرة. فتوجد أمهات ممتازات في أمومتهن تستطعن، إذا شئن، تربية مائة طفل أو مائتين أو ربما ألفا من الأطفال. كل هذا منحته الطبيعة لأولئك, احتياطا لتلافي عجز أمهات أخريات، أو تيتم أولادهن، أوتشوه أولاد آخرين. ومثل الأم كذلك الأب، إذ يوجد آباء لهم مواهب فائقة للغاية. فإذا جمعنا المواهب الممتازة والفائقة عن الحاجة في الطبيعة، لوجدناها في جملتها على أقل تقدير تساوي العجز المتولد من إخفاقات قوانينها!! 
‏وبهذا يمكن تبرئة الطبيعة من أخطاء قوانينها، على أساس قانون التعويض الاحتياطي. وأصبح على الإنسان المعوق بأي تشويه أن يطالب الطبيعة بحقه بالكامل، على أساس التعويض فيما بقي له من أعضاء وإمكانيات، وذلك بالجهد والمجاهدة، والتمرين والمراس، والصبر، وروح الإنتصار. كما أصبح على الجتمع الإنساني أن يفرز مواهبه الممتازة والزائدة لخدمة وتعويض أعضائه المحرومين، سواء بالعلم الحديث, أو فنون التأهيل التي بلغت آفاقأ مذهلة بواسطة التكنولوجيا الحديثة. والأمثلة الناجحة في تطبيق هذا المبدأ تملأ الأقطار وتبرهن على صحة هذا الكلام. 
‏تعويض الله: في البدء يلزم أن نفهم أن الحياة هبة من الله مُعطيها، والهبة لا تصبح حقا لمن أُعطيت له. فهي هبة، وتظل هبة، إلى أن تعود إل الله واهبها. وبالتالى فإن كل أجهزة هذه الحياة من صحة جسدية ونفسية بكل أعضاء وحواس الإنسان، هي كذلك هبة؛ أي أنها ليست حقا من حقوق الإنسان، إذا أخذها بالكامل؛ أما إذا نقص شي ء منها، فهذا ليس سلبأ لحق من حقوقه. لذلك أصبح على الكامل أن يشكر فيما وُهب له وإلا يؤخذ منه، كما أصبح على الذي افتقد شيئا من أعضائه أن يشكر على ما أُخد وإلا يفقد ما بقي. 
‏هذا بالنسبة للانسان تجاه الله. أما بالنسبة لله تجاه الإنسان، فالله هو بمثابة الوالد للانسان ولا يزال يحمل همه، يرضعه الحياة قطرة قطرة، كما ترضع الأم طفلها ليعيش. والله يحس بأحاسيس الإنسان، وليس ذلك فقط بل ويشارك الإنسان في أحاسيسه: «في كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك ‏حضرته خلصهم.« (إش9:63) 
‏فإذا كان الأب أو الأم يعتني بولده أو تعتني بولدها المعوق والضعيف أكثر من السليم المعافى، فهذا هو امتداد لصفة الله، وصدى عمل طبيعته في الإنسان. هنا يصعب علينا سرد مراحم الله وحنانه ولطفه وإحسانه على الضعفاء والمعوقين، كما يصعب علينا تحديد أنواع مراحمه، وأنوع وألوان حنانه لكل إنسان حسب حالته واحتياجه، يكفي أن نؤكد من واقع آية إشعياء السالفة وغيرها أن ملاكأ خاصا مرسلاً من الله يعين هؤلاء الضعفاء والمتضايقين في كل ضيقهم: «في الضيق دعوت فنجيتك» (مز7:81)، «معه أنا في الضيق، أنقذه وأمجده.» (مز15:91) 
‏والسؤال هو: هل الأفضل للانسان أن يكون الله بنفسه هو العامل عوض العضو الناقص في الإنسان، أم تكون الأعضاء كلها بدون الله؟ ثم بعد هذا، هل يمكن أم نوازن بين حزن الأعمى على فقدان بصره، وبين فرحه بحضور الله في حياته ينيرها ويهبها بصيرة تفوق كل أعوازه؟ وأيضاً بعد هذا كله, يتحتم علينا وعلى كل معوق أو مشلول أو ضعيف أو من فقد قليلا أو كثيرا من مقومات الحياة الحاضرة بسنينها القليلة والشحيحة، أن يعلم أن حياة أخرى مفتوحة أمامنا بكل مباهج الروح, في ملء كمال حضور الله، وغنى نعمته المتفاضلة، ليس فيها حزن ولا كآبة ولا تنهد فيما بعد. 
‏لذلك، فحينما تقدم الرب من تلقاء نفسه ليشفي المولود أعمى، ثم بعد ذلك يُعد له مقابلة في الهيكل حيث يدعوه للايمان بابن الله، فيؤمن، ويسجد له، فما هذا إلا آية ونموذج رائع لموقف الله, في النهاية, من المعوق أيا كان. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 أغسطس 2017)

*التطابق العملى لاستعلان طبيعة المسيح النورانية
الأعمى المستنير​[وهبت النظر للعميان] (القداس الغريغوري). 
[يا من فتح أعين العميان افتح عيون قلوبنا] (القداس الكيرلسي). 
أ- آية تفتيح عينى المولود أعمى (1:9-7)
1:9-3   وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ. فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ».​
 «من أخطأ هذا أم أبواه حتى ولد أعمى»: سؤال يحير العالم كله قديما وحديثا. ولكن إذا أخذنا بالعناصر الأساسية في موضوع الخطية والألم والعقاب، ربما نصل إل أن حل السؤال ليس هيناً. فهو سؤال مبتور، له أصول وفروع، وبداية واحدة ونهايات لا حصر لها. 
‏البداية هي الخطية التي دخلت عالم الإنسان ودخل معها العقاب والألم والموت. أما الأصول التي ترتبت على دخول الخطية فمنها الطبيعي مثل: 
1-	أن الإنسان فقد وضعه الروحي وعشرته مع الله، التي كانت تحجب عنه عوامل الطبيعة المؤذية التي وقع فريسة لها: من مؤذيات حيوانية وحشرية وطفيليات وبكتريا وفيروسات لا حصر لها، بالإضافة إلى المؤذيات النفسية من جور الإنسان والظروف المحيطة. 
2-	عوامل الزمن الذي يتعاهد مع المؤذيات الأخرى في سرعة شيخوخة خلايا الإنسان، ‏لترجيح كفة الهدم على كفة البناء في فثيولوجيا أعضاء الإنسان، حتى يقع صريعا للمرض والشيخوخة ثم الموت. 
3-	عوامل المعيشة، إما في بذل الجهد الزائد للحصول على لقمة العيش، حيث بيلغ الجهد فوق طاقة احتمال أجهزته العصبية والنفسية، فيمرض الإنسان ويتألم ويموت. وإما بعدم بذل الجهد اللازم، فيجوع الإنسان ويتألم ويمرض ويموت. وإما لا جهد بالمرة، فتتلف أجهزة الإنسان ويمرض ويتألم ويموت. 
4-	عوامل كونية يتأثر بها الإنسان أشد التأثر، مثل البراكين والزلازل والحرائق الطبيعية والأوبئة والحروب والجفاف والحرارة والبرودة والمجاعات بأسبابها الكثيرة، ويستحيل على العالم أن يوجد بدونها، فهى لوازم كونية تجدده بأكثر مما تضره. فإن كان الإنسان قد وقع تحتها لأنه خرج بحريته من حضرة الله الحافظة له. فالله لا يلام في ذلك؛ إلا أن هذه الآلام الطبيعية جزء لا يتجزأ من تاريخ تطور حياة الإنسان إلى أفضل. 
‏ولكن هناك أنواع من الآلام يجرها الإنسان على نفسه وعلى غيره ويتحمل عواقبها وأضرارها الشديدة: كأن يأكل ما يضره سواء في الكم أو النوع, أو يشرب ما يؤذيه كالخمروغيرها, أو يتعاطى المخدراا بأنواعها, أو يعاشر المرضى بأمراض جنسية، فتجر عليه أنواعا من الأمراض والألام, لا قبل له بها، بل وتتسبب في توريث نسله أنواعا من العاهات لا حصر لها. فالسيدات الحوامل إن هن تعاطين هذه المؤذياا ولدن أطفالا مشوهين بكل أنرع التشورهات الجسدية، ومنها العنى والخرس والصمم والشلل، الذي أصيب به ملايين البشر. 
‏ولكن هناك أنرع ممائلة تماما لمثل هذه التشوهات يولد بها الأطفال، ولم يكن الإنسان سببا فيها سواء من جهة الأب أو الأم، حيث تكون التوليفات الجينية في خلايا الجنين فاقدة لعناصرها السليمة المطلوبة، وهذه تُحسب كإخفاقات في قوانين البيولوجيا الوراثية. وهذه تُحذف من مسئولية الإنسان لتضاف لحساب مسئولية الله، مثل حالة هذا الإنسان المولود أعمى الذي لم يسأل المسيح ولا سأل التلاميذ أن يُشفى, بل إن المسيح تقدم من نفسه لشفائه إذ حمل مسئولية عمى هذا الأعمى. لهذا قال لتلاميذه: «لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه»، أو بوضوح أكثر: ليظهر نموذج عمل الله فيه!! 
‏ولكن لا يزال السؤال المحير: ما ذنب هذا الأعمى وغيره من الذين ؤلدوا مشوهين لأي سبب كان: لماذا يتألمون ويعانون من الحزن والأسى والحرمان, مما يجرح نفوسهم ويعصر مشاعرهم، ويلازمهم الأنين واجترار المرارة كل أيام حياتهم؟؟ 
‏لقد قلنا إن السبب المباشر لهذه التشوهات هو إخفاق في قانون التحام الجينات والمواريث، وقلنا إن الله يتحمل مسئولية هذه الإخفاقات؛ وبالفعل فإننا نجد أن الطبيعة تتبرع من جهتها بعملية تعويض تساوي النقص الذي هي متسببة فيه، كما يتبرع الله من جهته بعملية تعويض تفوق النقص وكل ما ينتج عنه من الألام مئات المرات!! 
‏تعويض الطبيعة: ‏قبل كل شيء يلزم أن نعرف أنه لا يوجد في الخليقة أو المخلوقات جميعاً قانون لا يقبل الخطأ, فالخطأ في قانون الطبيعة هو قانون. لأنه لا يوجد الكمال المطلق إلا في الله. وكل قاعدة لها استثناء، والاستثناء يثبت القاعدة. ولكن لكي تحمي الطبيعة نفسها من امتداد الخطأ، فإنها تقوم بتعويضه لكي تتلافى ‏طغيانه, ولكي تثبت القاعدة. فإذا وُلد مخلوق ناقصا في تكويناته العضوية لسبب طبيعي، فإن القوة الشاملة المخصصة لأعضائه تتوزع على باقي أعضائه، فتزداد باقي أعضائه كفاءة عن معدلها الطبيعي. فلو أخذنا مولودا فاقد البصر، فإن حواسه الأربعة الباقية تزداد كفاءتها لتصبح كفاءة الأربع الحواس تساوي كفاءة خمس حواس عادية. ولكن قد تحتاج هذه الزيادة إلى تمرين أو تشجيع أو صبر لكي يظهر إمتيازها. وهكذا إذا فقد حاستين أوثلاثا, أو حتى أربعا!! كما سمعنا عن الأنسة هيلين كيلر الواعظة والمبشرة العالمية التي كانت لا تملك من الحواس جميعا سوى حاسة اللمس. 
‏ولكن ليس هذا هو باب التعويض الوحيد في الطبيعة. فالطبيعة سبق وأن احتاطت لمثل هذه النقصانات في كيان الأفراد، بأن أضافت إلى باقي المجتمع الحيواني والإنساني, بوجه خاص وفائق, امتيازات إضافية للأصحاء تفوق حاجتهم. فالأم الصحيحة بوجه عام استودعتها الطبيعة من الحنو والعطف والصبر والاحتمال, وكل مواهب الأمومة بوجه عام, ما يفوق حاجة تربية أولادها مهما بلغوا من الكثرة. فتوجد أمهات ممتازات في أمومتهن تستطعن، إذا شئن، تربية مائة طفل أو مائتين أو ربما ألفا من الأطفال. كل هذا منحته الطبيعة لأولئك, احتياطا لتلافي عجز أمهات أخريات، أو تيتم أولادهن، أوتشوه أولاد آخرين. ومثل الأم كذلك الأب، إذ يوجد آباء لهم مواهب فائقة للغاية. فإذا جمعنا المواهب الممتازة والفائقة عن الحاجة في الطبيعة، لوجدناها في جملتها على أقل تقدير تساوي العجز المتولد من إخفاقات قوانينها!! 
‏وبهذا يمكن تبرئة الطبيعة من أخطاء قوانينها، على أساس قانون التعويض الاحتياطي. وأصبح على الإنسان المعوق بأي تشويه أن يطالب الطبيعة بحقه بالكامل، على أساس التعويض فيما بقي له من أعضاء وإمكانيات، وذلك بالجهد والمجاهدة، والتمرين والمراس، والصبر، وروح الإنتصار. كما أصبح على الجتمع الإنساني أن يفرز مواهبه الممتازة والزائدة لخدمة وتعويض أعضائه المحرومين، سواء بالعلم الحديث, أو فنون التأهيل التي بلغت آفاقأ مذهلة بواسطة التكنولوجيا الحديثة. والأمثلة الناجحة في تطبيق هذا المبدأ تملأ الأقطار وتبرهن على صحة هذا الكلام. 
‏تعويض الله: في البدء يلزم أن نفهم أن الحياة هبة من الله مُعطيها، والهبة لا تصبح حقا لمن أُعطيت له. فهي هبة، وتظل هبة، إلى أن تعود إل الله واهبها. وبالتالى فإن كل أجهزة هذه الحياة من صحة جسدية ونفسية بكل أعضاء وحواس الإنسان، هي كذلك هبة؛ أي أنها ليست حقا من حقوق الإنسان، إذا أخذها بالكامل؛ أما إذا نقص شي ء منها، فهذا ليس سلبأ لحق من حقوقه. لذلك أصبح على الكامل أن يشكر فيما وُهب له وإلا يؤخذ منه، كما أصبح على الذي افتقد شيئا من أعضائه أن يشكر على ما أُخد وإلا يفقد ما بقي. 
‏هذا بالنسبة للانسان تجاه الله. أما بالنسبة لله تجاه الإنسان، فالله هو بمثابة الوالد للانسان ولا يزال يحمل همه، يرضعه الحياة قطرة قطرة، كما ترضع الأم طفلها ليعيش. والله يحس بأحاسيس الإنسان، وليس ذلك فقط بل ويشارك الإنسان في أحاسيسه: «في كل ضيقهم تضايق وملاك ‏حضرته خلصهم.« (إش9:63) 
‏فإذا كان الأب أو الأم يعتني بولده أو تعتني بولدها المعوق والضعيف أكثر من السليم المعافى، فهذا هو امتداد لصفة الله، وصدى عمل طبيعته في الإنسان. هنا يصعب علينا سرد مراحم الله وحنانه ولطفه وإحسانه على الضعفاء والمعوقين، كما يصعب علينا تحديد أنواع مراحمه، وأنوع وألوان حنانه لكل إنسان حسب حالته واحتياجه، يكفي أن نؤكد من واقع آية إشعياء السالفة وغيرها أن ملاكأ خاصا مرسلاً من الله يعين هؤلاء الضعفاء والمتضايقين في كل ضيقهم: «في الضيق دعوت فنجيتك» (مز7:81)، «معه أنا في الضيق، أنقذه وأمجده.» (مز15:91) 
‏والسؤال هو: هل الأفضل للانسان أن يكون الله بنفسه هو العامل عوض العضو الناقص في الإنسان، أم تكون الأعضاء كلها بدون الله؟ ثم بعد هذا، هل يمكن أم نوازن بين حزن الأعمى على فقدان بصره، وبين فرحه بحضور الله في حياته ينيرها ويهبها بصيرة تفوق كل أعوازه؟ وأيضاً بعد هذا كله, يتحتم علينا وعلى كل معوق أو مشلول أو ضعيف أو من فقد قليلا أو كثيرا من مقومات الحياة الحاضرة بسنينها القليلة والشحيحة، أن يعلم أن حياة أخرى مفتوحة أمامنا بكل مباهج الروح, في ملء كمال حضور الله، وغنى نعمته المتفاضلة، ليس فيها حزن ولا كآبة ولا تنهد فيما بعد. 
‏لذلك، فحينما تقدم الرب من تلقاء نفسه ليشفي المولود أعمى، ثم بعد ذلك يُعد له مقابلة في الهيكل حيث يدعوه للايمان بابن الله، فيؤمن، ويسجد له، فما هذا إلا آية ونموذج رائع لموقف الله, في النهاية, من المعوق أيا كان. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 أغسطس 2017)

*3:9-5  أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ. يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ. مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ».​
‏الرب هنا جعل حالة هذا الإنسان المعوق وأمثاله فرصة لكي تظهر أعمال الله فيه، وما عمله المسيح له هو نموذج لأعمال الله من نحو هؤلاء؛ عطفث ومحبة فعالة, وتبني هذا النقص وتحمل تعويضه بصورة عملية مذهلة. وان كانت الوسيلة هي بحد ذاتها معجزة، ولكنها في جوهرها إعادة تصحيح ما أخفقت فيه قوانين الطبيعة والتوريث الجيني والتحام الأصول من الأب والأم. هنا الخالق يصحح ويعيد نواقص الخلقة، ولكن المسيح يقدم هذه المعجزة, في الجسد, كآية لمعجزة أعلى, في الروح, فالرب لم ينزل من السماء لتصحيح نواقص خلقة الإنسان الجسدية، وانما قدم تفتيح عيني الأعمى لرؤية العالم كآية لتفتيح قلب الإنسان لرؤية الله. فما دام المسيح في العالم فهو حتمأ يعطي من ذاته ما يختص بحياة الإنسان في العالم. فالمسيح هو «النور» بكل مفهومه وعمله على كل مستوياته. فإن كان « النور الحقيقي» الذي يضىء الأبدية قد نزل إلى العالم، فهو حتما يكون نور العالم أيضاً، أي لا بد أن يحقق ذاته في حياة الإنسان في العالم، ويعطي البرهان أنه «النور» على مستوى الرؤية في العالم. وهذا تم بالحرف الواحد في الأعمى الذي أصبح يرى نور العالم, إذ أثبت المسيح نفسه وكيانه الإلهي الخفي بإعطاء هبة النور المنظور، وتحقق أن المسيح هو حقاً «نور العالم» حينما نزل إلى العالم. فإن كان بتفنيحه عيني الأعمى قد برهن على أنه واهب النور للعالم, فحتمأ وبالضرورة يكون هو «النور الحقيقي». 
‏فإذا دققنا النظر، وجدنا أن معجزة تفتيح عيني الأعمى هي أصلاً وبالأساس لا تخص الأعمى، ولكن الرب استخدمها ليعمل عملية توضيحية أثبت فيها بالنهاية أنه «الكلمة» الخالق الواهب النور للعالم. وقد جاء للعالم ليكمل عمل الآب في الخليقة، بإعطاء أو خلق عيون روحية جديدة للانسان، يرى بها الله ونور الحياة الأبدية، وذلك بالفداء الذي أكمله للانسان بذبيحة نفسه، رافعاً حجاب الظلمة الذي كان يحجز رؤية الإنسان لله.
‏وهكذا ينتقل المسيح بواسطة عملية تفتيح عيني الأعمى من الرحمة المنظورة المقدمة من الله نحو المتعوقين المتألمين الجالسين في ظلمة العالم، إلى عمل رحمة الآب, بواسطة المسيح الذي أرسله خصيصاً, من نحو الخطاة الجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت. 
‏«ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني ما دام نهار»: قصة تفتيح عيني الأعمى المولود هكذا كانت نموذجاً دُفع به أمام المسيح لكي يظهر فيه أعمال الله الآب، أي يُظهر مجد الله الآب، الذي وُضع للمسيح أن يستعلنه ويتمجد به, تماما كموت لعازر. فآلام المولود أعمى كانت عل مستوى مرض لعازر الذي أدى إلى الموت، وهذا وذاك: «هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله, ليتمجد ابن الله به» (يو4:11). فتمجيد الله واستعلان مجد المسيح هو أساس المعجزتين! وعل مستوى ما تم في عرس قانا الجليل: «وأظهر مجده فآمن به تلاميذه.» (يو11:2) 
‏كانت حياة المسيح في العالم هي نهار الإنسان الذي أشرق في الظلمة. ومنذ أن خرج أدم مطروداً من الفردوس، والليل يغطي العالم، والظلمة تلف البشرية من كل جانب، وطال ليل الإنسان جدا... إلى أن نادى مناد من السماء: «إنه وُلد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب» (لو11:2). لقد ظل المسيح يعمل طول هذا النهار أعمالاً كثيرة حتى أكملها قبل أن تغرب شمس يوم الصليب. كانت هي فرصة الإنسان منذ خسة آلاف سنة ويزيد، وفرصة الله، بآن واحد منذ ملايين السنين. كان هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب، وكان يوم خلاص، وساعة قبول. أما الإنسان فقد ضيع ساعات هذا النهار التاريخي الجميل في مناقشات وحماقات، أكملها بذبح النور على مذبح الظلمة؛ هكذا تهيأ لمجانين الأرض. أما الله فقد غطى كل ساعات هذا النهار بأعمال وأقوال مضيئة ومحيية، لا يزال العالم يرددها و يتمعنها، ولن يسع عمر الإنسان، مهما طال، أن يبلغ أعماقها أو نهايتها التي لم يسمع بمثلها قط، واختتمها بذبيحة المحبة. لقد أتى الليل فجأة, واختتم المسيح أعماله على الصليب، ورُفع في مجد، وظل الإنسان ‏يشتهي يوماً من أيام ابن الإنسان!! 
«يأتي ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل»:  نحن لا نزال نستمتع بنهار المسيح، فالأعمال التي عمل حية فينا، تعمل وتتكلم. والكلمات التي قال تُحيى قلوبنا كل يوم وتُشدد. ومراحمه تتجدد علينا كل صباح بإشراق نعمته في قلوبنا, فتجدد فينا نهار المسيح بكل نوره وبهجته، فنعمل ونعمل. ولكن، حتماً، سيأتي ليلنا نحن, حين لا يد تتحرك، ولا رجل تمشي، ولا عين تنظر، ولا أذن تسمع، ولا لسان يتكلم، ولا عمل يُعمل. 
‏فنهار المسيح حياتنا, فيه نعمل عمله ونكمله، وحينئذ يأتي ليلنا نحن حيث لا عمل، بل مجازاة في نور المسيح الأبدي. وإن كان نهار المسيح بدا قصيراً جداً، فنهار حياتنا اقصر، يستغرقه ملعب الصبوة, فيضيع إشراق صباحه في لهو بلا معنى. وما أن يفيق الإنسان ليدرك هدف مساره، حين تنضج خبرات الرجولة فيه, حتى تداهمه الشيخوخة بخيالها، فيضيع ما جمع، ويقف في الغسق يودع حياة ما أن بدأت حتى انتهت, لا يُحمل منها إلا زاد الصلاة وزق الدموع ، لسفر طويل في سرداب الظلمة المعتم، إلى أن يشرق عليه نهار اليوم الجديد . 
‏يا إخوة، إن نهارنا قصير, والعمل أمامنا جسيم، فافتدوا الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة، وما أشقانا بأنفسنا إن لم تغتني بالرب . 
‏«ما دمت في العالم, فأنا نور العالم»: ‏هذه الآية يصعب شرحها إلا إذا رجعنا إلى النص اليوناني، لأنه فريد في نوعه, فهو يحذف ضمير المتكلم «أنا» كما يحذف « الـ» أداة التعريف في «النور». وترجمتها الحرفية: «طالما كنت في العالم فنوره أكون». وحذف «أنا» له أهمية كبيرة في المعنى، إذ أصبح التركيز في الآية ليس على شخص المسيح بمعنى استعلانه «أنا», ولكن على عمل المسيح «أكون» نوره. كذلك في حذف أداة التعريف في «النور»، يصبح تركيز المعنى ليس على «النور» المطلق في كيانه وعمله، ولكن على نور جزئي معّرف بالعالم، أي أن التركيز على عمل المسيح كنور في العالم. 
‏وهكذا يصبح المعنى الكلي للآية ملتزما بالتركيب اللغوي لها. وتصير الآية تختص بعمل المسيح كنور العالم, في فترة وجوده الزمني في العالم, وهذا المعنى يزداد وضوحأ ودقة، إذا علمنا أن بعد قول المسيح ذلك أجرى معجزة تفتيح عيني الأعمى مباشرة! وهكذا ينصت المعنى بقتضى الآية في كيف يمكن أن نفهم أن المسيح، عل المستوى العملي، هو للإنسأن «نور الحياة»، وأنه للأعمى «أضاء في الظلمة»، وأنه لليهود « والظلمة لم تدركه». وهذا كله هو عمل المسيح في العالم . صحيح أن الشمس تضيء العالم، ولكن لا قدرة لها أن ترسل أشعتها داخل مقلة الأعمى أو قلب الجاهل!! وهكذا يظل الإنسان «يحيا الظمة» في الداخل والخارج، وهو تحت الشمس يسير. أما المسيح فهو النور الذي ينفذ إلى أعماق الظلمة، فيبددها «فيحيا الإنسان النور»، وتصير حياته أكثر ضياء من نور الشمس، لأنه يستمد النور من المصدر الذي تستمد منه الشمس نورها: « أنتم نور العالم... فليضىء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس...» (مت14:5-16)، «والفاهمون يضيئون كضياء الجلد (السماء)، والذين ردوا كثيرين إلى البر كواكب إلى أبد الدهور.» (دا3:12) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 أغسطس 2017)

*3:9-5  أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ. يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ. مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ».​
‏الرب هنا جعل حالة هذا الإنسان المعوق وأمثاله فرصة لكي تظهر أعمال الله فيه، وما عمله المسيح له هو نموذج لأعمال الله من نحو هؤلاء؛ عطفث ومحبة فعالة, وتبني هذا النقص وتحمل تعويضه بصورة عملية مذهلة. وان كانت الوسيلة هي بحد ذاتها معجزة، ولكنها في جوهرها إعادة تصحيح ما أخفقت فيه قوانين الطبيعة والتوريث الجيني والتحام الأصول من الأب والأم. هنا الخالق يصحح ويعيد نواقص الخلقة، ولكن المسيح يقدم هذه المعجزة, في الجسد, كآية لمعجزة أعلى, في الروح, فالرب لم ينزل من السماء لتصحيح نواقص خلقة الإنسان الجسدية، وانما قدم تفتيح عيني الأعمى لرؤية العالم كآية لتفتيح قلب الإنسان لرؤية الله. فما دام المسيح في العالم فهو حتمأ يعطي من ذاته ما يختص بحياة الإنسان في العالم. فالمسيح هو «النور» بكل مفهومه وعمله على كل مستوياته. فإن كان « النور الحقيقي» الذي يضىء الأبدية قد نزل إلى العالم، فهو حتما يكون نور العالم أيضاً، أي لا بد أن يحقق ذاته في حياة الإنسان في العالم، ويعطي البرهان أنه «النور» على مستوى الرؤية في العالم. وهذا تم بالحرف الواحد في الأعمى الذي أصبح يرى نور العالم, إذ أثبت المسيح نفسه وكيانه الإلهي الخفي بإعطاء هبة النور المنظور، وتحقق أن المسيح هو حقاً «نور العالم» حينما نزل إلى العالم. فإن كان بتفنيحه عيني الأعمى قد برهن على أنه واهب النور للعالم, فحتمأ وبالضرورة يكون هو «النور الحقيقي». 
‏فإذا دققنا النظر، وجدنا أن معجزة تفتيح عيني الأعمى هي أصلاً وبالأساس لا تخص الأعمى، ولكن الرب استخدمها ليعمل عملية توضيحية أثبت فيها بالنهاية أنه «الكلمة» الخالق الواهب النور للعالم. وقد جاء للعالم ليكمل عمل الآب في الخليقة، بإعطاء أو خلق عيون روحية جديدة للانسان، يرى بها الله ونور الحياة الأبدية، وذلك بالفداء الذي أكمله للانسان بذبيحة نفسه، رافعاً حجاب الظلمة الذي كان يحجز رؤية الإنسان لله.
‏وهكذا ينتقل المسيح بواسطة عملية تفتيح عيني الأعمى من الرحمة المنظورة المقدمة من الله نحو المتعوقين المتألمين الجالسين في ظلمة العالم، إلى عمل رحمة الآب, بواسطة المسيح الذي أرسله خصيصاً, من نحو الخطاة الجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت. 
‏«ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني ما دام نهار»: قصة تفتيح عيني الأعمى المولود هكذا كانت نموذجاً دُفع به أمام المسيح لكي يظهر فيه أعمال الله الآب، أي يُظهر مجد الله الآب، الذي وُضع للمسيح أن يستعلنه ويتمجد به, تماما كموت لعازر. فآلام المولود أعمى كانت عل مستوى مرض لعازر الذي أدى إلى الموت، وهذا وذاك: «هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله, ليتمجد ابن الله به» (يو4:11). فتمجيد الله واستعلان مجد المسيح هو أساس المعجزتين! وعل مستوى ما تم في عرس قانا الجليل: «وأظهر مجده فآمن به تلاميذه.» (يو11:2) 
‏كانت حياة المسيح في العالم هي نهار الإنسان الذي أشرق في الظلمة. ومنذ أن خرج أدم مطروداً من الفردوس، والليل يغطي العالم، والظلمة تلف البشرية من كل جانب، وطال ليل الإنسان جدا... إلى أن نادى مناد من السماء: «إنه وُلد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب» (لو11:2). لقد ظل المسيح يعمل طول هذا النهار أعمالاً كثيرة حتى أكملها قبل أن تغرب شمس يوم الصليب. كانت هي فرصة الإنسان منذ خسة آلاف سنة ويزيد، وفرصة الله، بآن واحد منذ ملايين السنين. كان هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب، وكان يوم خلاص، وساعة قبول. أما الإنسان فقد ضيع ساعات هذا النهار التاريخي الجميل في مناقشات وحماقات، أكملها بذبح النور على مذبح الظلمة؛ هكذا تهيأ لمجانين الأرض. أما الله فقد غطى كل ساعات هذا النهار بأعمال وأقوال مضيئة ومحيية، لا يزال العالم يرددها و يتمعنها، ولن يسع عمر الإنسان، مهما طال، أن يبلغ أعماقها أو نهايتها التي لم يسمع بمثلها قط، واختتمها بذبيحة المحبة. لقد أتى الليل فجأة, واختتم المسيح أعماله على الصليب، ورُفع في مجد، وظل الإنسان ‏يشتهي يوماً من أيام ابن الإنسان!! 
«يأتي ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل»:  نحن لا نزال نستمتع بنهار المسيح، فالأعمال التي عمل حية فينا، تعمل وتتكلم. والكلمات التي قال تُحيى قلوبنا كل يوم وتُشدد. ومراحمه تتجدد علينا كل صباح بإشراق نعمته في قلوبنا, فتجدد فينا نهار المسيح بكل نوره وبهجته، فنعمل ونعمل. ولكن، حتماً، سيأتي ليلنا نحن, حين لا يد تتحرك، ولا رجل تمشي، ولا عين تنظر، ولا أذن تسمع، ولا لسان يتكلم، ولا عمل يُعمل. 
‏فنهار المسيح حياتنا, فيه نعمل عمله ونكمله، وحينئذ يأتي ليلنا نحن حيث لا عمل، بل مجازاة في نور المسيح الأبدي. وإن كان نهار المسيح بدا قصيراً جداً، فنهار حياتنا اقصر، يستغرقه ملعب الصبوة, فيضيع إشراق صباحه في لهو بلا معنى. وما أن يفيق الإنسان ليدرك هدف مساره، حين تنضج خبرات الرجولة فيه, حتى تداهمه الشيخوخة بخيالها، فيضيع ما جمع، ويقف في الغسق يودع حياة ما أن بدأت حتى انتهت, لا يُحمل منها إلا زاد الصلاة وزق الدموع ، لسفر طويل في سرداب الظلمة المعتم، إلى أن يشرق عليه نهار اليوم الجديد . 
‏يا إخوة، إن نهارنا قصير, والعمل أمامنا جسيم، فافتدوا الوقت لأن الأيام شريرة، وما أشقانا بأنفسنا إن لم تغتني بالرب . 
‏«ما دمت في العالم, فأنا نور العالم»: ‏هذه الآية يصعب شرحها إلا إذا رجعنا إلى النص اليوناني، لأنه فريد في نوعه, فهو يحذف ضمير المتكلم «أنا» كما يحذف « الـ» أداة التعريف في «النور». وترجمتها الحرفية: «طالما كنت في العالم فنوره أكون». وحذف «أنا» له أهمية كبيرة في المعنى، إذ أصبح التركيز في الآية ليس على شخص المسيح بمعنى استعلانه «أنا», ولكن على عمل المسيح «أكون» نوره. كذلك في حذف أداة التعريف في «النور»، يصبح تركيز المعنى ليس على «النور» المطلق في كيانه وعمله، ولكن على نور جزئي معّرف بالعالم، أي أن التركيز على عمل المسيح كنور في العالم. 
‏وهكذا يصبح المعنى الكلي للآية ملتزما بالتركيب اللغوي لها. وتصير الآية تختص بعمل المسيح كنور العالم, في فترة وجوده الزمني في العالم, وهذا المعنى يزداد وضوحأ ودقة، إذا علمنا أن بعد قول المسيح ذلك أجرى معجزة تفتيح عيني الأعمى مباشرة! وهكذا ينصت المعنى بقتضى الآية في كيف يمكن أن نفهم أن المسيح، عل المستوى العملي، هو للإنسأن «نور الحياة»، وأنه للأعمى «أضاء في الظلمة»، وأنه لليهود « والظلمة لم تدركه». وهذا كله هو عمل المسيح في العالم . صحيح أن الشمس تضيء العالم، ولكن لا قدرة لها أن ترسل أشعتها داخل مقلة الأعمى أو قلب الجاهل!! وهكذا يظل الإنسان «يحيا الظمة» في الداخل والخارج، وهو تحت الشمس يسير. أما المسيح فهو النور الذي ينفذ إلى أعماق الظلمة، فيبددها «فيحيا الإنسان النور»، وتصير حياته أكثر ضياء من نور الشمس، لأنه يستمد النور من المصدر الذي تستمد منه الشمس نورها: « أنتم نور العالم... فليضىء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس...» (مت14:5-16)، «والفاهمون يضيئون كضياء الجلد (السماء)، والذين ردوا كثيرين إلى البر كواكب إلى أبد الدهور.» (دا3:12) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 أغسطس 2017)

*6:9-7   قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأرض وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ. فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً.​
‏الآية في مضمونها الإلهي تشير إلى عملية خلق أو على وجه الأصح عملية «خلقة تصحيحية». فكل عمليات الشفاء التي أجراها المسيح تدخل تحت بند «الشفاء من المرض» أما تفتيح عيني الأعمى المولو بدون مقلتي العين فهي ليست شفاء. فنحن هنا لسنا أمام طبيب البشرية الأعظم يسوع، بل نحن بصدد عملية خلق، وأمام خالق. 
‏والتركيز الأساسي في لغة الآية واقع عل كلمة «الطين»، لأن المقصود هو نقل عقولنا إلى سفر التكوين وكيف خلق الله الإنسان من «تراب الأرض». وفي مواضع كثيرة يذكر الوحي الإلهي «التراب» الذي صيره الله طيناً قبل أن يشكل الإنسان: 
+ «يداك كونتاني وصنعتاني، كلي جميعاً ، أفتبتلعني (بغضبك)، اذكر أنك جبلتني كالطين, أفتعيدني إلى التراب.» (أي8:10-9) 
+ «روح الله صنعني ونسمة القدير أحيتني... أنا أيضاً من الطين تقرصت.» (أي4:33-6) 
+ «والآن يا رب أنت أبونا، نحن الطين, وأنت جابلنا وكلنا عمل يديك.» (إش8:64) 
‏لقد ولد الأعمى بدون عينين, وكأن الطين الذي جُبل منه تنقصه الصياغة. إذ لما شُكل الأعمى في بطن أمه سهي على الطبيعة أن تمده بمقلتين. لقد أخفق قانون التوريث والتوليد في أن يعطى صورة الكمال حسب الرسم. والمرجع لواضعه، فهو يصحح ما نقص من صورته. وكأن عجنة الطين عادت إلى يد خالقها الأول يشكل لها من ذات الطين عينين. 
والملاحظ أن جميع الآيات التي فيها فتح المسيح أعين اعمثى، لم يكن فيها أعمى واحد وُلد من بطن أمه ناقص المقلتين، فاكتفى المسيح بأن يمسح العينين المكفوفتين بريقه فانفتحتا ورأتا النور: «فأخذ بيد الأعمى وأخرجه إلى خارج القرية وتفل في عينيه, ووضع يديه عليه، وسأله هل أبصرت شثيئاً, فتطلع وقال: ابصر الناس كأشجار يمشون. ثم وضع يديه أيضا على عينيه وجعله يتطلع، فعاد صحيحاً، وأبصر كل إنسان جليا.» (مر23:8-25) 
‏أما هذا الأعمى المولود ناقص الخلقة، فالمسيح وقف منه موقف الخالق وجبل له من الطين ما نقص لجبلته. وانصاع الطين ليد النور الإلهي الخالق، فاستنار. 
‏والآن نأتي إلى استخدام الريق أو اللتعاب «تفل على الأرض»، فإذا علمنا أن لعاب الإنسان يحوي من الميكروبات ما يكفي لإمراض أي عين سليمة، وأمامنا الأن أن لعاب المسيح استرجع عيناً سليمة بكامل صحتها، أدركنا سر الحياة والصحة الكائنة في جسم الرب ولعابه بنوع خاص. فالرب نقل إلى الأعمى الفاقد مقلتيه «سر الحياة الجسدية السليمة والكاملة, لتصحيح الصورة الجسدية المشوهة، لينطبق المثيل على المثيل، وليعرد الإنسان بمثل الصورة الجسدية الكاملة للمسيح. فلو رجعنا إلى تقليد الآباء القديسين في فهم كيف خلق الله الإنسان في البدء من التراب، الذي حوله الرب الإله إلى طين, لأدركنا مدى انطباق ذلك على عمل المسيح بالنسبة للأعمى: «اذكر أنك جبلتني كالطين، أفتعيدني إلى التراب؟ ألم تصبني كاللبن وخثرتني كالجبن، كسوتني جلدا ولحمأ فنسجتني بعظام وعصب، منحتني حياة ورحمة وحفظت عنايتك روحي. لكنك كتمت هذه في قلبك. علمت أن هذا عندك.» (أي9:10-13) 
‏فأيوب هنا يكشف كيفية ما تم في عملية الخلقة من درجات، التي أخفاها الله في قلبه، ولكنه أعلمها لأيوب. ومنها نفهم أن عملية الخلق تمت على نمط نمو الجنين في رحم الأم، حسب الصورة والمثال الذي كان في فكر الله. والآن كان أمام المسيح، الأعمى الفاقد مقلتيه، وكان هو المثال الكامل والصحيح. فالمسيح أخذ من المثال سر لاكمال، ووضعه في الصورة لكي يقبل الأعمى سر النور العامل في جسمم الإنسان الترابي، الذي كان ينقص خلقته. 
«وقال له: اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام, الذي تفسيره مرسل,  فمضى واغتسل, وأتى بصيراً»: قصة بركة سلوام قصة تحولت إلى قضية ضد القديس يوحنا وانجيله على مدى مائة عام من النقد المرير. فهذه البركة رُدمت منذ زمان بعيد جداً، وضاعت معالمها كلية، فاتحذها النفاد تكأة لنقد صحة الإنجيل بجملته، معتبرين أن القديس يوحنا لا يعرف جغرافية الأرض التي يكتب عنها، وإنما يؤلف أسماء ومسميات من عنده. علماً بأن القديس جيروم (إيرونيموس) رآها رؤيا العين وكتب عنها في شرحه لسفر إشعياء (6:8‏). وفي حفرياته أواخر القرن الثامن عشر أُكتشفت البركة وأُكتشفت القناة: « وبقية أمور حزقيا وكل جبروته وكيف عمل البركة والقناة وأدخل الماء إلى المدينة أما هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك يهوذا» (2مل20:20)، هذه القناة التي تحت الأرض التي تسحب المياه من النبع العالى المسمى الآن نبع مريم. وقد حُفرت هذه البركة بقصد توصيل المياه ‏داخل أسوار أورشليم منذ زمن بعيد ربما منذ أيام سليمان. وقد ذكرها إشعياء النبي تحت اسم «مياه شيلوه، أو شيلون» (إش6:8) ومعنى الكلمة بالآرامي «مرسل»، لأنها ليست مياه نابعة من مكانها، بل منحدرة ومُرسلة إليها من نبع آخر أعلى. لذلك سماها إشعياء النبي مياه شيلوه، أي مياه مُرسلة، أي مياه جارية، لأنها كانت ترتفع وتنخفض مرتين في اليوم. وهي مياه عذبة جيدة للشرب وكانت تسقي حدائق الملك في وادي قدرون، قبل أن يلتحم في وادي يهوشافاط. ويُلاحظ أن الاسم العربي لبركة «سلوام» هو «سلوان». وجدران هذه البركة ملتحمة في الجدار الجنوبي للمدينة. والمكان الآن قد تحقق منه علماء الآثار أنه الحافة الجنوبية لجبل صهيون ومدينة داود. 
‏وكانت بركة سلوام ذات اتصال وثيق بخدمات الهيكل، لأن مياهها اعتبرت مياهاً مقدسة، وكانت تُحتسب أنها مثيلة بالمياه التي نبعت من الصخرة في سيناء، لذلك كانت تستخدم في طقوس عيد المظال على أساس هذا المعنى. 
‏وعندما أمر الرب المولود أعمى أن يذهب ويغتسل في بركة سلوام، كان وراء هذه الإرسالية معان، فالإغتسال بالمياه المقدسة في المفهوم الإنجيلي هو بحد ذاته معمودية. ومعروف في العهد الجديد أن اسم المعمودية السري أو الروحي هو «الاستنارة»، فالمعمودية هي سر الاستنارة. 
وواضح أن هذا الضرير المحظوظ «أُرسل» أعمى، وعاد بصيراُ، أُرسل يتخبط في اظلام، وعاد في ضياء وملء «نورالعالم». وكان ذلك يوم سبت!! 
‏ب- الظلمة تطارد النور ولا تدركه, والنور يدين الظلمة:  
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 أغسطس 2017)

*6:9-7   قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأرض وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ. فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً.​
‏الآية في مضمونها الإلهي تشير إلى عملية خلق أو على وجه الأصح عملية «خلقة تصحيحية». فكل عمليات الشفاء التي أجراها المسيح تدخل تحت بند «الشفاء من المرض» أما تفتيح عيني الأعمى المولو بدون مقلتي العين فهي ليست شفاء. فنحن هنا لسنا أمام طبيب البشرية الأعظم يسوع، بل نحن بصدد عملية خلق، وأمام خالق. 
‏والتركيز الأساسي في لغة الآية واقع عل كلمة «الطين»، لأن المقصود هو نقل عقولنا إلى سفر التكوين وكيف خلق الله الإنسان من «تراب الأرض». وفي مواضع كثيرة يذكر الوحي الإلهي «التراب» الذي صيره الله طيناً قبل أن يشكل الإنسان: 
+ «يداك كونتاني وصنعتاني، كلي جميعاً ، أفتبتلعني (بغضبك)، اذكر أنك جبلتني كالطين, أفتعيدني إلى التراب.» (أي8:10-9) 
+ «روح الله صنعني ونسمة القدير أحيتني... أنا أيضاً من الطين تقرصت.» (أي4:33-6) 
+ «والآن يا رب أنت أبونا، نحن الطين, وأنت جابلنا وكلنا عمل يديك.» (إش8:64) 
‏لقد ولد الأعمى بدون عينين, وكأن الطين الذي جُبل منه تنقصه الصياغة. إذ لما شُكل الأعمى في بطن أمه سهي على الطبيعة أن تمده بمقلتين. لقد أخفق قانون التوريث والتوليد في أن يعطى صورة الكمال حسب الرسم. والمرجع لواضعه، فهو يصحح ما نقص من صورته. وكأن عجنة الطين عادت إلى يد خالقها الأول يشكل لها من ذات الطين عينين. 
والملاحظ أن جميع الآيات التي فيها فتح المسيح أعين اعمثى، لم يكن فيها أعمى واحد وُلد من بطن أمه ناقص المقلتين، فاكتفى المسيح بأن يمسح العينين المكفوفتين بريقه فانفتحتا ورأتا النور: «فأخذ بيد الأعمى وأخرجه إلى خارج القرية وتفل في عينيه, ووضع يديه عليه، وسأله هل أبصرت شثيئاً, فتطلع وقال: ابصر الناس كأشجار يمشون. ثم وضع يديه أيضا على عينيه وجعله يتطلع، فعاد صحيحاً، وأبصر كل إنسان جليا.» (مر23:8-25) 
‏أما هذا الأعمى المولود ناقص الخلقة، فالمسيح وقف منه موقف الخالق وجبل له من الطين ما نقص لجبلته. وانصاع الطين ليد النور الإلهي الخالق، فاستنار. 
‏والآن نأتي إلى استخدام الريق أو اللتعاب «تفل على الأرض»، فإذا علمنا أن لعاب الإنسان يحوي من الميكروبات ما يكفي لإمراض أي عين سليمة، وأمامنا الأن أن لعاب المسيح استرجع عيناً سليمة بكامل صحتها، أدركنا سر الحياة والصحة الكائنة في جسم الرب ولعابه بنوع خاص. فالرب نقل إلى الأعمى الفاقد مقلتيه «سر الحياة الجسدية السليمة والكاملة, لتصحيح الصورة الجسدية المشوهة، لينطبق المثيل على المثيل، وليعرد الإنسان بمثل الصورة الجسدية الكاملة للمسيح. فلو رجعنا إلى تقليد الآباء القديسين في فهم كيف خلق الله الإنسان في البدء من التراب، الذي حوله الرب الإله إلى طين, لأدركنا مدى انطباق ذلك على عمل المسيح بالنسبة للأعمى: «اذكر أنك جبلتني كالطين، أفتعيدني إلى التراب؟ ألم تصبني كاللبن وخثرتني كالجبن، كسوتني جلدا ولحمأ فنسجتني بعظام وعصب، منحتني حياة ورحمة وحفظت عنايتك روحي. لكنك كتمت هذه في قلبك. علمت أن هذا عندك.» (أي9:10-13) 
‏فأيوب هنا يكشف كيفية ما تم في عملية الخلقة من درجات، التي أخفاها الله في قلبه، ولكنه أعلمها لأيوب. ومنها نفهم أن عملية الخلق تمت على نمط نمو الجنين في رحم الأم، حسب الصورة والمثال الذي كان في فكر الله. والآن كان أمام المسيح، الأعمى الفاقد مقلتيه، وكان هو المثال الكامل والصحيح. فالمسيح أخذ من المثال سر لاكمال، ووضعه في الصورة لكي يقبل الأعمى سر النور العامل في جسمم الإنسان الترابي، الذي كان ينقص خلقته. 
«وقال له: اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام, الذي تفسيره مرسل,  فمضى واغتسل, وأتى بصيراً»: قصة بركة سلوام قصة تحولت إلى قضية ضد القديس يوحنا وانجيله على مدى مائة عام من النقد المرير. فهذه البركة رُدمت منذ زمان بعيد جداً، وضاعت معالمها كلية، فاتحذها النفاد تكأة لنقد صحة الإنجيل بجملته، معتبرين أن القديس يوحنا لا يعرف جغرافية الأرض التي يكتب عنها، وإنما يؤلف أسماء ومسميات من عنده. علماً بأن القديس جيروم (إيرونيموس) رآها رؤيا العين وكتب عنها في شرحه لسفر إشعياء (6:8‏). وفي حفرياته أواخر القرن الثامن عشر أُكتشفت البركة وأُكتشفت القناة: « وبقية أمور حزقيا وكل جبروته وكيف عمل البركة والقناة وأدخل الماء إلى المدينة أما هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك يهوذا» (2مل20:20)، هذه القناة التي تحت الأرض التي تسحب المياه من النبع العالى المسمى الآن نبع مريم. وقد حُفرت هذه البركة بقصد توصيل المياه ‏داخل أسوار أورشليم منذ زمن بعيد ربما منذ أيام سليمان. وقد ذكرها إشعياء النبي تحت اسم «مياه شيلوه، أو شيلون» (إش6:8) ومعنى الكلمة بالآرامي «مرسل»، لأنها ليست مياه نابعة من مكانها، بل منحدرة ومُرسلة إليها من نبع آخر أعلى. لذلك سماها إشعياء النبي مياه شيلوه، أي مياه مُرسلة، أي مياه جارية، لأنها كانت ترتفع وتنخفض مرتين في اليوم. وهي مياه عذبة جيدة للشرب وكانت تسقي حدائق الملك في وادي قدرون، قبل أن يلتحم في وادي يهوشافاط. ويُلاحظ أن الاسم العربي لبركة «سلوام» هو «سلوان». وجدران هذه البركة ملتحمة في الجدار الجنوبي للمدينة. والمكان الآن قد تحقق منه علماء الآثار أنه الحافة الجنوبية لجبل صهيون ومدينة داود. 
‏وكانت بركة سلوام ذات اتصال وثيق بخدمات الهيكل، لأن مياهها اعتبرت مياهاً مقدسة، وكانت تُحتسب أنها مثيلة بالمياه التي نبعت من الصخرة في سيناء، لذلك كانت تستخدم في طقوس عيد المظال على أساس هذا المعنى. 
‏وعندما أمر الرب المولود أعمى أن يذهب ويغتسل في بركة سلوام، كان وراء هذه الإرسالية معان، فالإغتسال بالمياه المقدسة في المفهوم الإنجيلي هو بحد ذاته معمودية. ومعروف في العهد الجديد أن اسم المعمودية السري أو الروحي هو «الاستنارة»، فالمعمودية هي سر الاستنارة. 
وواضح أن هذا الضرير المحظوظ «أُرسل» أعمى، وعاد بصيراُ، أُرسل يتخبط في اظلام، وعاد في ضياء وملء «نورالعالم». وكان ذلك يوم سبت!! 
‏ب- الظلمة تطارد النور ولا تدركه, والنور يدين الظلمة:  
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 أغسطس 2017)

*8:9-12   فَالْجِيرَانُ والَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ قَبْلاً أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى قَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجْلِسُ وَيَسْتَعْطِي؟». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ». وَآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «كَيْفَ انْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ؟». أَجَابَ: «إِنْسَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ صَنَعَ طِيناً وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ إِلَى بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ وَاغْتَسِلْ. فَمَضَيْتُ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَبْصَرْتُ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ ذَاكَ؟» قَالَ: «لاَ أَعْلَمُ».​
‏لقد صار الأعمى آية بحد ذاته. لقد كان معروفا لدى كافة جيرانه, لأنه كان يجلس في مكان عام مكشوف ويستعطي تحت أيدي الناس. والآن أصبح وجوده فوق العادة وفوق رؤية جميع الناس. وحينئذ بدأ البعض يشكك في حقيقة الآية التي تمت فيه, ولكن كيف يمكن إخفاء الشمس, أو تُخفى الخليقة الجديدة التي وهبها المسيح كيانا من كيانه ووجودا فعالا من وجوده؟ 
‏حينما صدق الناس في رؤيتهم، قالوا: «إنه هو», وحينما عُميت بصيرتهم قالوا: لا «ليس هو». وينبري إنجيل يوحنا في إبراز معالم المسيح في الأعمى الذي يبصر، فيجعله ينطق «أنا هو». 
‏والقديس يوحنا يرمي بالمعاني إلى بعيد!!... أليس هو الأعمى الذي يحمل ريق المسيح ولمسات يديه؟ والأن, آن الأوان ينطق بلسانه, ويكشف عن أثر لمساته؟؟؟ أليس هو الخالق لعينيه، والنور الواهب له نور الحياة؟ ألم يدخل الأعمى بذلك في زمرة الأغصان التي استمدت عصارتها من حياة الكرمة، ويصح فيه القول: أنتم نور العالم؟ 
صحيح أن الإمتحان, الذي دخل فيه صاحب العينين المخلوقتين جديدا,  صعب للغاية, لكنه لم يخطىء الرؤيا على كل حال: «إنسان يقال له يسوع». هنا الترجة العربية معيبة, ينقصها التشديد والتعريف, وصحتها باليونانية: «الإنسان الذي يُقال له يسوع». فالأعمى يرى هنا المسيح في وضع يفوق كل الناس الذين رأوه وعطفوا عليه... لقد قدم شهادة للمسيح تتساوى فقط مع لهفة السائلين، واحتفظ لنفسه في قلبه بشهادة أعلى بالنسبة لهذا الإنسان الفائق يسوع «إنه نبي». ولكنه قالها، عندما لزم التحدي!! وإنه «من الله»» عندما لزم الانحياز. ولما سألوه: «أين هو» ردد ما يقولونه في ضمائرهم: لا أعلم من أين هو، ولا أين هو!! 
‏كل الذي يعلمه الأعمى المبصر عن يسوع، أنه هو صاحب الآية التي يحملها الآن في جسده!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 أغسطس 2017)

*13:9-15    فَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ بِالَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلاً أَعْمَى. وَكَانَ سَبْتٌ حِينَ صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ الطِّينَ وَفَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ. فَسَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضاً كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَضَعَ طِيناً عَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَنَا أُبْصِرُ».​
‏كلمة «الفريسيين»» هنا نفهمها على أنها هيئة صغرى متفرعة من هيئة السنهدريم، لأن السنهدريم يكنى عنه في إنجيل يوحنا «الفريسيين ورؤساء الكهنة». وكان يوجد في أورشليم هيئتان متفرعتان من السنهدريم، كل هيئة منهما عددها 34 عضوا, وكان لها حق المحاكمة والقطع من الجماعة (شعب إسرائيل) في القضايا الصغرى، وقد كني عنها أحيانا «اليهود» في مواضع من الإنجيل. وكان يوجد في كل المدن الكبرى هيئة مماثلة. 
‏أما نوع التعدي على قانون حفظ السبت، فيراه الفريسيون حسب تخريجاتهم المنصوص عنها في كتاب الجمارا «إنه تُحسب خطية لكل من يضع دواء داخل العين». هذا بالإضافة إلى أن عجن الطين بالماء يوم السبت محسوب أيضا أنه خطية، وكذلك استخدام الريق أو اللعاب لعلاج العين هو أيضأ تعد. وبذلك يكون المسيح قد كسر السبت من عدة نواح. 
‏ولكن الرب, بحسب رؤيته الإلهية أن السبت لا يمنع الآب من أن يعمل، وهو يعمل عمل الآب بصفته رب السبت، أي الذي يقدم له الاحترام والعبادة، لذلك، أقدم على شفاء الأعمى، العمل الذي أثبت به قطعأ صدق قوله وفكره أنه « رب لمجد الله الآب.» (في11:2) 
‏لقد تجاهل الرب قوانين الفريسيين، بل ونص الناموس أحيانا كثيرة، باعتبار أن حياة الإنسان وروحه أعلى قيمة واكثر أهمية من السبت وناموسه. 
أما سؤال الفريسيين للأعمى البصير «كيف أبصر» فكان ينصب على العملية التي أجراها له المسيح من حيث خطواتها فقط، التي يرونها أنها مخالفة لقوانين حفظ السبت؛ أي لم يكن لهم أية رغبة في فحص نتيجة الآية. لا يهمهم أنه يرى الآن وقد كان مولودا أعمى، ولكن الذي يهمهم جداً هو كيف انكسر السبت في عملية شفائه، وهذا هو معنى الانحراف بالناموس نحو الحرف، والحرف يقتل أو قتال، كما عزموا على قتل المسيح؛ أما الروح فيحيي. فالناموس حرف, وكلام المسيح روح ونور وحياة. 
‏عجيب حقا أن يقف علماء وقضاة الناموس موقف القتلة، دفاعأ عن الناموس؟ ويقف الأعمى موقف النور والحق والحياة, دفاعأ عن المسيح. 
‏وفي إجابة الأعمى البصير للفريسيين: «وضح طينا على عيني, واغتسلت، فأنا أبصر»، نوع من الحذق الماهر الماكر. لقد أسقط الأعمى عملية عجن الطين بالريق, وهي العملية الاولى الممنوعة في ناموس السبت, ثم أسقط عملية الذهاب إلى بركة سلوام التي فيها مسيرة ربما تكون مناقضة لأحكام السبت. وعلى العموم، فإن رد الأعمى البصير فيه شعور واضح بالضيق، فقد اختصر القصة إلى مستوى التحدي. وسنرى في الآية 27 كيف انفجر فيهم هذا البصير الذي كان أعمى ساخرا : «قد قلت لكم ولم تسمعوا . لماذا تريدون أن تسمعوا أيضاً, ألعلكم تريدون أن تصيروا له تلاميذ.» (يو27:9) 
‏لتد أحس هذا الموهوب أنه صار تلميذا للذي يدافع عنه ولو لم يره بعد، وهذا عجب. أما الذين رأوه وسمعوه وشاهدوا آياته ومعجزاته فأنكروا واستعلوا أن يكونوا له تلاميذ, ذاك الذي هو رب المجد!... 
‏أنظر، أيها القارىء، إلى أي مدى أعمى التعصب للقانون والحرف عيون القضاة، فرأوا اليوطا (أصغر حروف الهجاء)، أي حرفية الناموس, أكبر من الألفا والاوميجا معاً «أنا هو الألف والياء» (رؤ8:1‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 أغسطس 2017)

*16:9   فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: «هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْفَظُ السَّبْتَ». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ خَاطِئٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ؟» وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمُ انْشِقَاقٌ.​
‏الانقسام الذي طالما سمعناه في ختام كل تعليم إلى الآن, ولكن كان في السابق انقساما بين الجموع ثم انقساما بين اليهود. ولكن الانقسام هنا هذه المرة بين القضاة في المحكمة الجزئية. وهو انقسام بين قضاة متمسكين بالقانون وحرفيته، وقضاة منطقيين متمسكين بالواقع وتفسيره المتسع . فالقانونيون رفعوا السبت فوق كل منطق وواقع، واعتبروا المسيح مدمنا على كسر السبت حتى إلى سبع مرات: «لا يحفظ السبت». والمنطقيون حكموا الواقع وتفسيره في شرح معنى ومدى اعتبار أن كسر السبت خطية, بالنسبة لرجل أظهرت أعماله وآياته مدى إمكانية تبرير كسره للسبت. وهذا يعتتر تقدما كبيرا في عقلية الفريسيين ، فكان الانشقاق. فتأجل الحكم في القضية لإعادة الفحص. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 أغسطس 2017)

*17:9-23   قَالُوا أَيْضاً (ثانية) لِلأَعْمَى: «مَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ عَنْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «إِنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ». فَلَمْ يُصَدِّقِ الْيَهُودُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى فَأَبْصَرَ حَتَّى دَعَوْا أَبَوَيِ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَ. فَسَأَلُوهُمَا: «أَهَذَا ابْنُكُمَا الَّذِي تَقُولاَنِ إِنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟ فَكَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ؟». أَجَابَهُمْ أَبَوَاهُ: «نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا ابْنُنَا وَأَنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى. وَأَمَّا كَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ فلاَ نَعْلَمُ. أَوْ مَنْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ فلاَ نَعْلَمُ. هُوَ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ. اسْأَلُوهُ فَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ». قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ هَذَا لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَخَافَانِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنَّهُ إِنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَحَدٌ بِأَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ يُخْرَجُ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ. لِذَلِكَ قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ: «إِنَّهُ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ اسْأَلُوهُ».​
 ‏شهادة الأعمى الذي صار بصيرا تأكيد للنور الذي دخل أعماقه قبل أن يدخل مقلة عينيه. لقد أحسه ذلك الموهوب وأحس من أين أتى، لم يقل إن الذي أبرأني رجل صالح أو طبيب, ولكنه تعرف عليه أنه من الله ونبي هو على أقل تقدير، بسبب القوة الإلهية التي هزت كيان خلقته بأجمعها. فالعين ليست عضوا مفردا قائما بذاته, بل نسيج متصل بنسيج الجسم كله, ومركزها في أهم مواقع المخ، وأعصابها منتشرة في أنحاء شتى. هذه الأنسجة وهذه الأعصاب جميعا، بل هذا المخ, والجسد كله, اهتز كيانه اهتزازا بدخول هذا الضيف الإلهي الغائب ليملأ الكيان المخلوق ويكمله كمالاً!! إن أول ما رآه هذا الأعمى، رأى قوة الله التي أنارت قلبه قبل أن تنير عينيه، وظل متشوقاً أن يطبق هذه الرؤيا على الوجه النبوي الذي أبرأه، حتى رأه وتعرف عليه أنه ابن الله ورب الأنبياء، وسجد له متعبداً. لم يلق الأعمى المبصر اي اعتبار لمقصد هؤلاء الفريسيين لما سألوه, بل وتجاوز انقسامهم وشكوكهم، بل وتجاوز علمهم وتعليمهم، بل تجاوز وعدهم ووعيدهم، وقال قولته بشموخ الإيمان الذي لا يهاب العقاب: «إنه نبي». 
‏ولم يكن أمام الفريسيين إلا أن يلجأوا إلى أولياء أمره, عسى يخضعونهم لإرهابهم. فلما فلت الأبوان ين أيديهم، إذ أحالهم هذان إلى حامل المعجزة مرة أخرى، إذ هو كامل السن, بعد أن أقروا أنه هو هو الذي ولدوه أعمى, فعادوا إلى الأعمى مرة أخرى وقد بيتوا له النية بالقطع من الجماعة، والحرمان من حقوق إسرائيل. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 أغسطس 2017)

*24:9-25   فَدَعَوْا ثَانِيَةً الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي كَانَ أَعْمَى وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَعْطِ مَجْداً لِلَّهِ. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ خَاطِئٌ». فَأَجَابَ: «أَخَاطِئٌ هُوَ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ. إِنَّمَا أَعْلَمُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَالآنَ أُبْصِرُ».​
‏لقد ظن بعض علماء الكتاب المقدس أن كلمة «أعط مجدا لله»، هي مجرد إجراء قانوي يلزم المتهم بالاعتراف بالحق خوفا من الله. ولكن في الحقيقة هو أيضاً إجراء ديني بجوار أنه إجراء قانوني، ومؤداه أنه مزمع إصدار حكم ضده بأن يقطع من الجماعة أو يُحكم عليه بالموت، كما حدث في قصة عاحان بن كرمي (يش19:7). فطلبهم هذا منه أن يعطى مجد لله هو كشهادة يشهدها لله قبل أن يموت أو يُقطع، وذلك حتى يحتفظ لنفسه بحق الرحمة في الدهر الآتي ، بعد أن يكون قد حُرم من كل حقوق الحياة كواحد من شعب الله في الحاضر. وكان هذا الإجراء يكشف ضمنا  للمتهم عن مدى خطورة شهادته التي سيشهدها، فكان هذا الإجراء يستخدمونه بالدرجة الثانية، بنوع من الدهاء، للتهديد ليرعب قلب المتهم، حتى يبتلع شهادته السابقة د «‏أنه نبي» ويغير من أسلوب عناده. كما كان تفكير هؤلاء ‏الفريسيين المتعاهدين ضد هذا الشاهد الخطير، هو محاولة زحزحة اعترافه بالمسيح كنبي أو المسيا، وذلك بإعطاء «المجد لله» دون سواه. لذلك أردفوا أمرهم هذا بتقرير رسمي من حكمهم كهيئة رسمية بالنسبة للمسيح: «أنه إنسان خاطىء» ‏حتى يلتزم بتغيير شهادته السابقة «إنه نبي» عن إجبار واضطرار دون اختيار... 
‏أليس هذا هو الإرهاب الديني بنصه ويقينه؟!... تبا للقانون إذا سٌلم لقضاة جلادين، ويا لضيعة الحق، إذا وقع تحت رحمة الجهلة المنافقين! 
ألم يأت المسيح من أجل ذلك, من أجل أن يبطل صراع الحق مع الحرية؟ «تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم»؟ ومن أجل أن يرفع الإنسان يده الثقيلة من القضاء في شئون الله ليصير القضاء بقتضى كلمة الله وحدها: «أما أنا فلست أدين أحدا ... الكلام الذي تكلمت به هو يدينه في اليوم الأخير.» (يو15:8 و48:12) 
‏«أخاطىء هو لست أعلم, إنما أعلم شيئاً واحداً, أني كنت أعمى والآن ابصر»: عسير جداً على الإنسان أن يطفىء الشمس بنفخة فمه، أو يرفس السيف (أو مناخس) برجليه. أهكذا عميت بصائر هؤلاء الفريسيين حتى إنهم يحاولون أن يستنطقوا أعمى وُلد أعمى، وعاش أعمى حتى بلغ سن البلوغ, أن يجحد من خلق له عينين يرى بهما النور والناس والدنيا والجمال؟ أمور كان قد كُتب عليه أن يُحرم منها حتى إلى القبر؟ أهكذا حقا تعلم الفريسيون علم اللاهوت وغوامض الناموس أن يقولوا للنور أنت ظلام؟ 
‏وهل الحق والحياة والمعرفة والنور والله جُعلت هكذا مقيدة بقيود معرفتهم وحدهم، فإذا وُجدت هذه بعينها ونصها وصميمها خارج علمهم ومعرفتهم، كانت هي الباطل والخطية؟؟ 
‏ها أبأس الإنسان إذا ظن أنه صار بعلمه قيماً على أموو الله، وبسلطانه وصياً على وصاياه، ومتولياً من دون الله شئون الله. 
‏أليس من أجل هذا نادى الرب بصوته العالي: أنا لا أعمل من نفسي, أنا لا أتكلم من نفسي, أنا لست أصنع مشيئتي, أنا لا أطلب مجد نفسي, أنا لا أدين أحدا ... ثم رأى الرب تعالي الفريسيين بعلمهم ومعرفتهم، وأن تعاليهم هذا أسقط الله من قلوب الناس: «تهلل يسوع بالروح وقال: أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض، لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء (الحاخامات) والفهماء، وأعلنتها للأطفال, نعم أيها الأب لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك.» (لو21:10) 
‏وهكذا، ولهذا، أخفى الله علم معرفته الحقيقية عن الحكماء عند أنفسهم والناس. وهذه هي بعينها رؤية القديسة مريم العذراء الصبية القديسة والنبية المختارة: «صنع قوة بذراعه، شتتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم, أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسي ورفع المتضعين، أشبح الجياع (إلى الله) خيرات وصرف الأغنياء فارغين.» (لو51:1-53) 
‏وهكذا وقف الشحاذ الأعمى الذي كان بالأمس يستعطي حسنة، وقف بين الحاخامات يجحد معرفتهم, وينفي صحة منطقهم، ويتجاهل بأس سلطان علمهم: علمكم الذي يقول أنه خاطىء، هذا لست أعلم اعلم، أما الذي أعلمه علم اليقين، علم الحق والواقع الملموس والمنظور، علم النور الذي هو أصدق لي من الشمس, أني كنت أعمى والآن أبصر. خلقني الله بلا عينين، وهذا الذي تقولون عنه أنه خاطىء هو الذي خلق لي عينين صحيحتين، فاحكموا أنتم من يكوذ هذا!... أما أنه خلق لى العينين يوم سبت، فمبارك هذا السبت، ومبارك العمل الذي عُمل لي فيه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 أغسطس 2017)

*24:9-25   فَدَعَوْا ثَانِيَةً الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي كَانَ أَعْمَى وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَعْطِ مَجْداً لِلَّهِ. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ خَاطِئٌ». فَأَجَابَ: «أَخَاطِئٌ هُوَ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ. إِنَّمَا أَعْلَمُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَالآنَ أُبْصِرُ».​
‏لقد ظن بعض علماء الكتاب المقدس أن كلمة «أعط مجدا لله»، هي مجرد إجراء قانوي يلزم المتهم بالاعتراف بالحق خوفا من الله. ولكن في الحقيقة هو أيضاً إجراء ديني بجوار أنه إجراء قانوني، ومؤداه أنه مزمع إصدار حكم ضده بأن يقطع من الجماعة أو يُحكم عليه بالموت، كما حدث في قصة عاحان بن كرمي (يش19:7). فطلبهم هذا منه أن يعطى مجد لله هو كشهادة يشهدها لله قبل أن يموت أو يُقطع، وذلك حتى يحتفظ لنفسه بحق الرحمة في الدهر الآتي ، بعد أن يكون قد حُرم من كل حقوق الحياة كواحد من شعب الله في الحاضر. وكان هذا الإجراء يكشف ضمنا  للمتهم عن مدى خطورة شهادته التي سيشهدها، فكان هذا الإجراء يستخدمونه بالدرجة الثانية، بنوع من الدهاء، للتهديد ليرعب قلب المتهم، حتى يبتلع شهادته السابقة د «‏أنه نبي» ويغير من أسلوب عناده. كما كان تفكير هؤلاء ‏الفريسيين المتعاهدين ضد هذا الشاهد الخطير، هو محاولة زحزحة اعترافه بالمسيح كنبي أو المسيا، وذلك بإعطاء «المجد لله» دون سواه. لذلك أردفوا أمرهم هذا بتقرير رسمي من حكمهم كهيئة رسمية بالنسبة للمسيح: «أنه إنسان خاطىء» ‏حتى يلتزم بتغيير شهادته السابقة «إنه نبي» عن إجبار واضطرار دون اختيار... 
‏أليس هذا هو الإرهاب الديني بنصه ويقينه؟!... تبا للقانون إذا سٌلم لقضاة جلادين، ويا لضيعة الحق، إذا وقع تحت رحمة الجهلة المنافقين! 
ألم يأت المسيح من أجل ذلك, من أجل أن يبطل صراع الحق مع الحرية؟ «تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم»؟ ومن أجل أن يرفع الإنسان يده الثقيلة من القضاء في شئون الله ليصير القضاء بقتضى كلمة الله وحدها: «أما أنا فلست أدين أحدا ... الكلام الذي تكلمت به هو يدينه في اليوم الأخير.» (يو15:8 و48:12) 
‏«أخاطىء هو لست أعلم, إنما أعلم شيئاً واحداً, أني كنت أعمى والآن ابصر»: عسير جداً على الإنسان أن يطفىء الشمس بنفخة فمه، أو يرفس السيف (أو مناخس) برجليه. أهكذا عميت بصائر هؤلاء الفريسيين حتى إنهم يحاولون أن يستنطقوا أعمى وُلد أعمى، وعاش أعمى حتى بلغ سن البلوغ, أن يجحد من خلق له عينين يرى بهما النور والناس والدنيا والجمال؟ أمور كان قد كُتب عليه أن يُحرم منها حتى إلى القبر؟ أهكذا حقا تعلم الفريسيون علم اللاهوت وغوامض الناموس أن يقولوا للنور أنت ظلام؟ 
‏وهل الحق والحياة والمعرفة والنور والله جُعلت هكذا مقيدة بقيود معرفتهم وحدهم، فإذا وُجدت هذه بعينها ونصها وصميمها خارج علمهم ومعرفتهم، كانت هي الباطل والخطية؟؟ 
‏ها أبأس الإنسان إذا ظن أنه صار بعلمه قيماً على أموو الله، وبسلطانه وصياً على وصاياه، ومتولياً من دون الله شئون الله. 
‏أليس من أجل هذا نادى الرب بصوته العالي: أنا لا أعمل من نفسي, أنا لا أتكلم من نفسي, أنا لست أصنع مشيئتي, أنا لا أطلب مجد نفسي, أنا لا أدين أحدا ... ثم رأى الرب تعالي الفريسيين بعلمهم ومعرفتهم، وأن تعاليهم هذا أسقط الله من قلوب الناس: «تهلل يسوع بالروح وقال: أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض، لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء (الحاخامات) والفهماء، وأعلنتها للأطفال, نعم أيها الأب لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك.» (لو21:10) 
‏وهكذا، ولهذا، أخفى الله علم معرفته الحقيقية عن الحكماء عند أنفسهم والناس. وهذه هي بعينها رؤية القديسة مريم العذراء الصبية القديسة والنبية المختارة: «صنع قوة بذراعه، شتتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم, أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسي ورفع المتضعين، أشبح الجياع (إلى الله) خيرات وصرف الأغنياء فارغين.» (لو51:1-53) 
‏وهكذا وقف الشحاذ الأعمى الذي كان بالأمس يستعطي حسنة، وقف بين الحاخامات يجحد معرفتهم, وينفي صحة منطقهم، ويتجاهل بأس سلطان علمهم: علمكم الذي يقول أنه خاطىء، هذا لست أعلم اعلم، أما الذي أعلمه علم اليقين، علم الحق والواقع الملموس والمنظور، علم النور الذي هو أصدق لي من الشمس, أني كنت أعمى والآن أبصر. خلقني الله بلا عينين، وهذا الذي تقولون عنه أنه خاطىء هو الذي خلق لي عينين صحيحتين، فاحكموا أنتم من يكوذ هذا!... أما أنه خلق لى العينين يوم سبت، فمبارك هذا السبت، ومبارك العمل الذي عُمل لي فيه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 أغسطس 2017)

*26:9-28   فَقَالُوا لَهُ أَيْضاً: «مَاذَا صَنَعَ بِكَ؟ كَيْفَ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟». أَجَابَهُمْ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا. لِمَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُوا أَيْضاً؟ أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصِيرُوا لَهُ تلاَمِيذَ؟». فَشَتَمُوهُ وَقَالُوا (له): «أَنْتَ تِلْمِيذُ ذَاكَ وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِنَّنَا تلاَمِيذُ مُوسَى.​
‏وعودة مرة أخرى إلى استجواب مُضاد، لعلهم يظفرون بمعلومة تهدم شهادته وتوقعه مرغما في إدانة المسيح ... ماذا صنع بك؟ لعله يكون قد استخدم طريقة شيطانية أو استعان بقوى غير منظورة, ولكن الشاب كان قد طفح به الكيل، وتضايقت نفسه من محاولة الضغط عليه لكي يفرط في حق من أحسن إليه, فما كان منه إلا أن استخدم أسلوب المراجعة والهجوم والتضييق عليهم: لقد قلت لكد ولم تسمعوا، فلماذا المحاورة؟ على ما تلوون؟ لماذا تريدون أن تسمعوا أيضاً؟ 
‏وهنا بلغت السخرية منهم أقصى حدودها: ألعلكم تريدون أن تصيروا له تلاميذ؟ وهنا نجح هذا البصير الأعمي في تغيير دفة الحديث والحوار كله، بل وأسقطهم في حيرة من أنفسهم جعلتهم يقفون منه موقف الدفاع، إنما في إحساس بالمهانة جعلتهم يشتمونه!! ولا نعلم بماذا شتموه، وانما أضافوا إلى الشتيمة إلصاق تهمة الخروج عن الناموس. «أنت تلميذ ذاك»، باعتبار أن هناك فاصلا عقائديا يفصل بين المسيح وموسى: «أما نحن فإننا تلاميذ موسى». وهذا الاتهام هو الذي على أسامه أخرجوه خارج الجماعة. ولكنه في الحقيقة خرج بشهادة محفوظة له في السموات أنه «تلميذ ذاك»!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 أغسطس 2017)

*29:9-34   نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مُوسَى كَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَمَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ». أَجَابَ الرَّجُلُ: «إِنَّ فِي هَذَا عَجَباً! إِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ وَقَدْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيَّ, وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِلْخُطَاةِ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَتَّقِي اللَّهَ وَيَفْعَلُ مَشِيئَتَهُ فَلِهَذَا يَسْمَعُ. مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يُسْمَعْ أَنَّ أَحَداً فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْ مَوْلُودٍ أَعْمَى. لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا مِنَ اللَّهِ لَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ شَيْئاً». قَالُوا لَهُ: «فِي الْخَطَايَا وُلِدْتَ أَنْتَ بِجُمْلَتِكَ وَأَنْتَ تُعَلِّمُنَا!» فَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً.​
‏لا تزال عقول الفريسيين مشتبكة في المقارنة بين «أنت» و «نحن»، وبين التلمذة لذاك ولموسى، ثم بين موسى وذاك، مما يكشف عن تشكك في عقولهم وتشكيك لعقول الآخرين. والذى زاد الهوة والحقد أن مصدر السلطان الذي يستمد منه المسيح رسالته، لا يمر بسلطانهم ولا بعلمهم ولا بمدارسهم, وهذا هو أصل المرارة التي كانت تطفح بها أقوالهم. لقد وطدوا كيانهم وسلطانهم على أساس أنهم تلاميذ موسى، وموسى استمد سلطانه من الله، إذن، فسلطانهم هو سلطان موسى، إنهم بفم موسى يتكلمون كأنهم من الله. والمسيح يهدد نظريتهم بكل أصولها وفروعها، وذلك ببراهين وآيات. هنا جاء الشك في قلوبهم، وكثير منهم آمن وانحاز للمسيح، إن سرا أو جهرا. أما الباقون، فأصبح عليهم التشكيك والهدم أو القتل لئلا يضيع سلطانهم. وهذا الأعمى الذي أبصر، صار يمثل أخطر تهديد لهم ولنظرياتهم، لأنه شاهد علن, بل شاهد علم، أن «ذاك», أي المسيح, هو في نظر الأعمى البصير في موقف الخالق. بل والأعمى البصير أدرك ضعف موقفهم منه ومن المسيح، فاستغل ذلك منهم أقوى استغلال، وبدأ يشدد النكير عليهم؛ وبنفس منطقهم، أخذ يسخر منهم في أسلوب استهجاني لاذع: «إن في هذا عجبا إنكم..». لقد وضعهم في موضع ذوي التفكير الداعي للتعجب والاستهجان: «إنكم لستم تعلمون من أين هو وقد فتح عيني». فالذي يفتح عيون العمي هو، عند جميع الأنبياء الذين تعلمتم عليهم، مسيا، ومسيا وحده، لأنه «منذ الدهر لم يسمع أن أحدا فتح عيني مولود أعمى». حتى موسى الذي به يفتخرون لم يفتح عين أعمى واحد! 
‏فإذا أنكرتم «أنه نبي» وإذا تجاهلتم أنه مسيا، فلا ينبغي أن تنكروا تقواه، وأنه يصنع مشيئة الله، وأنه من الله . فلا يستقيم قط قولكم أنه إنسان خاطىء، لأن الله، إذ فتح عيني على يديه، يكون قد سمع له، والله لا يسمع للخطاة!! 
‏لقد أوقعهم الأعمى الذي أبصر، في نفس الفخ الذي نصبوه له؛ وبنفس منطقهم ببساطة وهدوء قاتل لكبريائهم. فإزاء قولهم: «نحن نعلم أن هذا الإنسان خاطىء»، حيث قصروا علمهم على أنفسهم فقط «نحن» (الفريسيين)، أجابهم بنفس منطقهم، إنما على أساس علم أعم وأشمل يعرفه الجميع وبلا استثناء، ولا يمكن أن يجهله أحد أو يماحك فيه إنسان، وذلك بقوله: «معلوم لدى الجميع» أو «كلنا نعلم». أما علمهم المحصور في عقولهم فينتهي عند «أن هذا الإنسان خاطىء»، وذلك بحسب قياس جزئي على قانون أو ناموس كسر السبت. وأما علم الجميع, فهو يقوم على أساس صفة مطلقة من صفات الله، وهي بديهية، لا يماحك فيها إنسان قط: «إن الله لا يسمع للخطاة (إن راعيت إثما في قلبي لا يستمع لي الرب – مز 18:66) وهذا الإنسان قد فتح عيني». 
وكالعادة حينما استبدت بهم الحيرة وعجزوا عن التمشي مح منطقه, بدأوا يهينونه: «في الخطايا وُلدت أنت بجملتك، وأنث تعلمنا». 
‏ولقد وقع الفريسيون في المحظور، فقد نسبوا عماه إلى خطيته وخطية أبيه وأمه، فلو لم يكن الله قد وهبه النظر وفتح عينيه بالفعل لكانت إهانة من أشنع الإهانات التي يمكن أن تسمعها أذن بشر. ولكن الآن وقد وهبه الرب النظر الصحيح جسد وروحا, فقد ثبت أنه لا هو أخطأ ولا أبواه. وهكذا ارتدت الإهانة عليهم مضاعفة دون أن تصيب هذا الموهوب ولا أبويه ولا قيد شعرة! ومن هذه الإهانة المقصودة، والتي لم تصب هدفها، يتضح مدى المرارة والحقد والاحتقار الذي ملأ قلوبهم نحو هذا الأعمى المنعم عليه بالنظر، لأنه وقف موقف الشاهد للمسيح. كما نستشف من ردود هذا الإنسان المبارك، مقدارالافتخار بالله والتمسك بكرامة المسيح فى تمجيده، وعدم الانصياع إلى تهديد الفريسيين حتى إلى الطرد، مع أنه لم يكن قد رآه بعد!... ولكن كان هم المسيح أن يهبه النور الأعظم، فسعى وراءه حتى وجده.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 أغسطس 2017)

*35:9-38    فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟». أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لِأُومِنَ بِهِ؟». فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ والَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ». فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ.​
‏من روح هذه الآية ندرك أذ الرب هو الذي سعى مرة أخرى ليتقابل معه. لأن كلمة «فوجده» يسبقها حتما أنه كان يطلبه. لأن الفريسيين أخوجوه خارجا، أي خارج حظيرتهم التي وضعوا أنفسهم عليها حراسا لا رعاة. وحتى أبواه خشيا من إيوائه، خوفا من أن يلحقهم الطرد. أما الراعي الصالح فكان يسعى خلف الغنيمة التي غنمها لحساب الآب، حتى يكمل عمل الآب فيها. فلما «وجده» وجده وعلى فمه فرح الشهادة، أما نفسه فكان عليها سمات الرب: الاهانة والطرد. وحالا فتح له باب الحياة الأبدية على سعته، وطلب منه إبراز تذكرة الدخول: «أتؤمن بابن الله؟» فأبرزها الأعمى البصير بكل شجاعة وفرح، لأنه كان قد دفع ثمنها بالكامل على باب المسلخة عند جباة المكوس. 
‏كان يظنه أولا نبي ولكن لما علم أن الواقف أمامه والذي يرى وجهه ويتكلم معه هو هو ابن الله صاحب الملكوت، والحامل لمفاتيح باب الحياة، خر أمامه ساجدا؛ فللحال انفتحت بصيرته ورأى صاحب النور، لأن «بنورك (يا رب) نرى نورا.» (مز9:36) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 أغسطس 2017)

*39:9-41   فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هَذَا الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَيَعْمَى الَّذِينَ يُبْصِرُونَ». فَسَمِعَ هَذَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَلَعَلَّنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً عُمْيَانٌ؟». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ عُمْيَاناً لَمَا كَانَتْ لَكُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّنَا نُبْصِرُ فَخَطِيَّتُكُمْ بَاقِيَةٌ»​
كان المنظر مهيبا أخاذا عندما خر الأعمى البصير عند قدمي الرب ساجدا في انفعال التعبد الصادق، وحول الرب تلاميذه والفريسيون المناكفون ينظرون ويتعجبون؛ ومن واقع هذا المشهد الشاهد لحقيقة النور الذي جاء إلى العالم، فانفتحت له أعين العمى بهتاف الشهادة والإيمان، والفاضح لموقف مدعي الإبصار الذين يحاولون بكل جهد إطفاء النور أو إخفاءه لئلا يظهر خزي عماهم، نادى حامل النور: «لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم» !! 
‏ولكن المسيح لا يشدد النكير على الفريسيين، لأنه ما ذنب النور أنه يفضح الظلام؟ إن هذا حتما هو عمله حتى ولو لم يشأ، واذا شاء فهذا حق له لأنه طبيعته، وهذا هو الحق الذي يشاؤه الله أيضا. 
‏«حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون»: ‏هذه الآية هي من واقع سجود الأعمى البصير، والشهادة للمسيح، والإعلان عن إيمانه بسجود وعبادة؛ كذلك هي من واقع مقاومة الفريسيين للمسيح، ورفضهم أية تفتيح عيني الأعمى، ورفضهم الإيمان بالمسيح معا. 
‏وهكذا نرى أن الأعمى قبل النورين: نور الجسد ونور الله ، فأبصر واستنار معا!! 
‏كما نرى هؤلاء الفريسيين المبصرين ومدعي البصيرة يرفضون آية النور في الجسد، وشهادة نور الله معا! فانحجب عنهم النور بإرادتهم، فلأنهم استحسنوا أن لا يبقوا النور في معرفتهم عمتهم الظلمة وأعمتهم. هؤلاء الذين قال عنهم المسيح: «أحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور, لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة» (يو19:3)» ووصفهم الرب بأنهم «عميان قادة عميان» (مت14:15) وفي الحفرة حتما ساقطون. 
‏لما ذاق الأعمى النور وأحبه، سعى النور وراءه فأدرك مصدره، ومن هوة الظلام الدامس انتقل إلى إشراق نور الله الكامل، هذا هو وعد الله بالمسيح يسوع لكل الجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت يشرق عليهم النور، طالما سعوا إليه وقبلوه وأحبوه وومدحوه. ومن الفقر المدقع والجلوس على عتبات البيوت جائعا يستعطي خبزا، انتقل الأعمى إلى عتبة بيت الله كتلميذ، يوزع شبعا من غنى نعمته على الداخلين، وهذا هو وعد الله بالمسيح يسوع الذي نطقت به العذراء القديسة مريم النبية، والمسيح لا يزال في بطنها: «شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم, أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسي, ورفع المتضعين, أشبع الجياع خيرات وصرف الأغنياء فارغين» (لو51:1-53) 
هذه النبوة التي تحققت ولا تزال تتحقق، وسيتم كمال تحقيقها، تقوم على أساس رفض الله المطلق للمتكبرين بأفكار قلوبهم، والمعتزين بوظائفهم ومناصبهم, والمعتمدين على قوتهم وغناهم، في مقابل المتضعين والمساكين والمعتازين؛ لأن: «المستعلي عند الناس, هو رجس قدام الله.» (لو15:16) 
‏ولكن المصيبة الكبرى والطامة العظمى ليست في مجرد الكبرياء بالأفكار الذاتية, ولا في التعظم بالوظائف والمناصب، ولا في الاعتماد على القوة والمال والعزوة, ولكن أم المصائب كلها هى في عدم الانتباه وفقدان الشعور بأن هذه أمور باطلة ومكروهة، وأنها ضد الله، وسبب خراب الإنسان، التي شرحها الرب للفريسيين المتمسكين بها دون أن يدروا: «لو كنتم عميانا لما كانت لكم خطية, ولكن الآن تقولون أننا نبصر فخطيتكم باقية»، والذي سيأتي تفسيره. 
‏ولكن لا انتصح الفريسيون في زمانهم ولا انتصح الفريسيون في كل زمان. فالفريسية المتعجرفة، بغناها الكاذب، لا تزال تملأ أرجاء العالم، والتي أرهقت روح الرب أكثر مما أرهقته الفريسية الاولى؛ أي الذين تحصنوا واستغنوا بالمال والعلم والتقوى الكاذبة, وجلسوا على كرسي المسيح و«يقولون ولا يفعلون» (مت3:33). هؤلاء رآهم القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي في رؤياه والمسيح يكاد يتقتأهم ويخاطبهم: «أنا مزمع أن أتقياك من فمي، لأنك تقول إني أنا غني، وقد استغنيت, ولا حاجة لي إلى شيء, ولست تعلم أنك أنت الشقي والبائس وفقير وأعمى وعريان.» (رؤ16:3-17) 
‏وبهذا تتزكى عدم المعرفة في مقابل المعرفة التي بلا عمل. والكلام في ذلك كثير, والنصيحة لم تنقطع من فم الرب لمثل هؤلاء لو استطاعوا أن يستغنوا عن غناهم وهيهات: «أشير عليك أن تشتري مني ذهبا مصفى بالنار(الإيمان الممحص بالتجربة) لكي تستغني (بالحق)، وثيابا بيضاء (مبيضة بآلام ودم الشهادة) لكي تلبس, فلا يظهر خزي عريتك (نجاستك)، وكحل عينيك بكحل (القداسة التي بدونها لا يعاين أحد الله) لكي تبصر (النور).» (رؤ18:3) 
«فسمع هذا الذين كانوا معه من الفريسيين وقالوا له. ألعلنا نحن أيضا عميان. قال لهم ‏يسوع: لو كنتم عميانا لما كانت لكم خطية. ولكن الآن تقولون إننا نبصر فخطيتكم ‏باقية»: سؤال الفريسيين خارج من نفوس متكبرة بفكر قلوبها باعتبارهم: «قادة للعميان ونور للزين في الظلمة» (راجع رو19:2‏). ورد المسيح مرعب، فهو نطق الدينونة التي ينطق بها النور الحقيقي. 
‏ولكي ندرك عمق المعنى المدفون في هذه الآية, علينا أن نتصور أن الظلمة وقفت تتكلم أمام الشمس. فقالت الظلمة: أنا هو النور, فماذا تقول الشمس؟ تقول: مبارك عليك نورك أيتها الظلمة، وتصمم الشمس أن لا تشرق عليها. ولكن إن قالت الظلمة: أنا ظلمة أغيثيني أيتها الشمس، فإن الشمس تقول: مرحبا هذا نوري وهذا إشراقي. هذا الحوار يصوره إشعياء النبي بهذه الآية: «قومي استنيري، لأنه قد جاء نورك, ومجد الرب أشرق عليك. لأنه ها هي الظلمة تغطي الارض والظلام الدامس الأمم» (إش1:60-2). ومعنى الكلام أن الرب يسوع لم يتجسد لتنفيذ إرسالية الخلاص إلا بعد أن صارت الظلمة على كل الأرض، ظلمة المعرفة والسلوك والأخلاق، أي ظلمة الخطية. 
‏وها تأتي آية الرب بكل إحكام: «وهذه هي الدينونة إن النور قد جاء إلى العالم، وأحب الناس الظمة أكثر من النور, لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة.« (يو19:3) 
‏فالذي يعمي الناس عن النور هي الأعمال الشريرة، أي الخطية. فإذا تبجح الناس وقالوا نحن نبصر، ونحن نور للذين في الظلمة، مع أن أعمالهم شريرة؛ فهذا معناه أنهم بالحقيقة عميان، وخطيتهم هي التي زيفت عليهم النور كأنه ظلمة، والظلمة كأنها نور! وطالما أصروا على أنهم يبصرون، وهم لا يبصرون، فهذا معناه أن خطيتهم أعمت أعينهم، وهي باقية لهم. 

تم الأصحاح التاسع
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 أغسطس 2017)

*الأصحاح العاشر​
«اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي لاَ يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ إِلَى حَظِيرَةِ الْخِرَافِ بَلْ يَطْلَعُ مِنْ مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ فَذَاكَ سَارِقٌ وَلِصٌّ.  وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ فَهُوَ رَاعِي الْخِرَافِ. لِهَذَا يَفْتَحُ الْبَوَّابُ وَالْخِرَافُ تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهُ فَيَدْعُو خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ بِأَسْمَاءٍ وَيُخْرِجُهَا. وَمَتَى أَخْرَجَ خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ يَذْهَبُ أَمَامَهَا وَالْخِرَافُ تَتْبَعُهُ لأَنَّهَا تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَهُ. وَأَمَّا الْغَرِيبُ فلاَ تَتْبَعُهُ بَلْ تَهْرُبُ مِنْهُ لأَنَّهَا لاَ تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَ الْغُرَبَاءِ». هَذَا الْمَثَلُ قَالَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا مَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهِ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ. جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا قَبْلِي هُمْ سُرَّاقٌ وَلُصُوصٌ وَلَكِنَّ الْخِرَافَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لَهُمْ. أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى. اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي. كَمَا أَنَّ الآب يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآب. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ. لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآب لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي». فَحَدَثَ أَيْضاً انْشِقَاقٌ بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ بِسَبَبِ هَذَا الْكلاَمِ. فَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْهُمْ: «بِهِ شَيْطَانٌ وَهُوَ يَهْذِي. لِمَاذَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ لَهُ؟». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «لَيْسَ هَذَا كلاَمَ مَنْ بِهِ شَيْطَانٌ. أَلَعَلَّ شَيْطَاناً يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَفْتَحَ أَعْيُنَ الْعُمْيَانِ؟». وَكَانَ عِيدُ التَّجْدِيدِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَكَانَ شِتَاءٌ. وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَمَشَّى فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ. فَاحْتَاطَ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْراً». أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «إِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. اَلأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا بِاسْمِ أَبِي هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي. وَلَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الآبدِ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي. أَنَا وَالآب وَاحِدٌ». فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟». أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً». أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟. إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ. فالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآب وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآب فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ». فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ. وَمَضَى أَيْضاً إِلَى عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ يُوحَنَّا يُعَمِّدُ فِيهِ أَوَّلاً وَمَكَثَ هُنَاكَ. فَأَتَى إِلَيْهِ كَثِيرُونَ وَقَالُوا: «إِنَّ يُوحَنَّا لَمْ يَفْعَلْ آيَةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ كُلُّ مَا قَالَهُ يُوحَنَّا عَنْ هَذَا كَانَ حَقّاً». فَآمَنَ كَثِيرُونَ بِهِ هُنَاكَ.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 أغسطس 2017)

*أولا: استعلان عمل المسيح الفدائى من نحونا
«الراعى الصالح»
(1:10-16)​‏نحن لا زلنا في موسم عيد التجديد. والحديث هنا هو امتداد للأصحاح التاسع، وهو يختص بالعلاقة التي تربط المسيح بخاصته الذين يؤمنون به. وهذا على أساس أن الأعمى الذى أبصر وشهد للمسيح، وصار من المؤمنين, أخرجوه خارع الجماعة, أي خارج حظيرة إسرائيل، وذلك باعتبار أنهم هم حراس الحظيرة ورعاة الخراف. 

‏أ _ «أنا هو باب الخراف»: (1:10-10‏). 
1:10-6    «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي لاَ يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ إِلَى حَظِيرَةِ الْخِرَافِ بَلْ يَطْلَعُ مِنْ مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ فَذَاكَ سَارِقٌ وَلِصٌّ. وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ فَهُوَ رَاعِي الْخِرَافِ. لِهَذَا يَفْتَحُ الْبَوَّابُ وَالْخِرَافُ تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهُ فَيَدْعُو خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ بِأَسْمَاءٍ وَيُخْرِجُهَا. وَمَتَى أَخْرَجَ خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ يَذْهَبُ أَمَامَهَا وَالْخِرَافُ تَتْبَعُهُ لأَنَّهَا تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَهُ. وَأَمَّا الْغَرِيبُ فلاَ تَتْبَعُهُ بَلْ تَهْرُبُ مِنْهُ لأَنَّهَا لاَ تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَ الْغُرَبَاءِ». هَذَا الْمَثَلُ قَالَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا مَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهِ.​‏كان طرد الأعمى, الذي أعطاه المسيح موهبة النظر, بإجراء حكم الطرد ضده وحرمانه من حقوق شعب إسرائيل، وإخراجه خارج حظيرة إسرائيل دون أي سبب قانوني، من أخطر الأعمال المضادة لله التي عملها الفريسيون بصفتهم رعاة الشعب وحراس إسرائيل. وللحال رفع المسيح هذا الإجراء الشاذ الذي ينافي الحق والعدل والرحمة إلى التطبيق العملي, الذي سبق أن تنبأ به الأنبياء إرميا وحزقيال وزكريا، والذي يلزم أن نوضحه للقارىء ليدرك أبعاد المعاني التي يرمي اليها المسيح: 
‏إرميا النبي (1:23-4‏): «ويل للرعاة الذين يهلكون ويبددون غنم رعيتي، يقول الرب. لذلك هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل عن الرعاة الذين يرعون شعبي: أنتم بددتم غنمي وطردتموها ولم تتتعهدوها، هأنذا اعاقبكم على شر أعمالكم يقول الرب ... واقيم عليها رعاة يرعونها, فلا تخاف بعد، ولا ترتعد ولا تُفقد، يقول الرب». 
إرميا النبي (1:23-4‏): «ويل للرعاة الذين يهلكون ويبددون غنم رعيتي، يقول الرب. لذلك هكذا قال الرب إله إسرائيل عن الرعاة الذين يرعون شعبي: أنتم بددتم غنمي وطردتموها ولم تتتعهدوها، هأنذا اعاقبكم على شر أعمالكم يقول الرب ... واقيم عليها رعاة يرعونها, فلا تخاف بعد، ولا ترتعد ولا تُفقد، يقول الرب». 
حزقيال النبي (أصحاح 34): وَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ (ابن الإنسان) تَنَبَّأْ عَلَى رُعَاةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَقُلْ لَهُمْ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لِلرُّعَاةِ: وَيْلٌ لِرُعَاةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرْعُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ. أَلاَ يَرْعَى الرُّعَاةُ الْغَنَمَ؟ تَأْكُلُونَ الشَّحْمَ وَتَلْبِسُونَ الصُّوفَ وَتَذْبَحُونَ السَّمِينَ وَلاَ تَرْعُونَ الْغَنَمَ. الْمَرِيضُ لَمْ تُقَوُّوهُ, وَالْمَجْرُوحُ لَمْ تَعْصِبُوهُ, وَالْمَكْسُورُ لَمْ تَجْبُرُوهُ, وَالْمَطْرُودُ لَمْ تَسْتَرِدُّوهُ, وَالضَّالُّ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوهُ, بَلْ بِشِدَّةٍ وَبِعُنْفٍ تَسَلَّطْتُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ. فَتَشَتَّتَتْ بِلاَ رَاعٍ وَصَارَتْ مَأْكَلاً لِجَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْحَقْلِ, وَتَشَتَّتَتْ. ضَلَّتْ غَنَمِي فِي كُلِّ الْجِبَالِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ تَلٍّ عَالٍ وَعَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهِ الأرض. تَشَتَّتَتْ غَنَمِي وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ أَوْ يُفَتِّشُ. فَلِذَلِكَ أَيُّهَا الرُّعَاةُ اسْمَعُوا كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ: حَيٌّ أَنَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ, مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّ غَنَمِي صَارَتْ غَنِيمَةً وَمَأْكَلاً لِكُلِّ وَحْشِ الْحَقْلِ, إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ رَاعٍ وَلاَ سَأَلَ رُعَاتِي عَنْ غَنَمِي, وَرَعَى الرُّعَاةُ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَرْعُوا غَنَمِي, فَلِذَلِكَ أَيُّهَا الرُّعَاةُ اسْمَعُوا كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ. هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا عَلَى الرُّعَاةِ وَأَطْلُبُ غَنَمِي مِنْ يَدِهِمْ, وَأَكُفُّهُمْ عَنْ رَعْيِ الْغَنَمِ, وَلاَ يَرْعَى الرُّعَاةُ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بَعْدُ, فَأُخَلِّصُ غَنَمِي مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُ لَهُمْ مَأْكَلاً. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا أَسْأَلُ عَنْ غَنَمِي وَأَفْتَقِدُهَا. كَمَا يَفْتَقِدُ الرَّاعِي قَطِيعَهُ يَوْمَ يَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِ غَنَمِهِ الْمُشَتَّتَةِ, هَكَذَا أَفْتَقِدُ غَنَمِي وَأُخَلِّصُهَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَمَاكِنِ الَّتِي تَشَتَّتَتْ إِلَيْهَا فِي يَوْمِ الْغَيْمِ وَالضَّبَابِ. وَأُخْرِجُهَا مِنَ الشُّعُوبِ وَأَجْمَعُهَا مِنَ الأَرَاضِي, وَآتِي بِهَا إِلَى أَرْضِهَا وَأَرْعَاهَا عَلَى جِبَالِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفِي الأَوْدِيَةِ وَفِي جَمِيعِ مَسَاكِنِ الأرض. أَرْعَاهَا فِي مَرْعًى جَيِّدٍ, وَيَكُونُ مَرَاحُهَا عَلَى جِبَالِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الْعَالِيَةِ. هُنَالِكَ تَرْبُضُ فِي مَرَاحٍ حَسَنٍ, وَفِي مَرْعًى دَسِمٍ يَرْعُونَ عَلَى جِبَالِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. أَنَا أَرْعَى غَنَمِي وَأُرْبِضُهَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. وَأَطْلُبُ الضَّالَّ, وَأَسْتَرِدُّ الْمَطْرُودَ, وَأَجْبِرُ الْكَسِيرَ, وَأَعْصِبُ الْجَرِيحَ, وَأُبِيدُ السَّمِينَ وَالْقَوِيَّ, وَأَرْعَاهَا بِعَدْلٍ. وَأَنْتُمْ يَا غَنَمِي فَهَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا أَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ شَاةٍ وَشَاةٍ. بَيْنَ كِبَاشٍ وَتُيُوسٍ. أَهُوَ صَغِيرٌ عِنْدَكُمْ أَنْ تَرْعُوا الْمَرْعَى الْجَيِّدَ وَبَقِيَّةُ مَرَاعِيكُمْ تَدُوسُونَهَا بِأَرْجُلِكُمْ, وَأَنْ تَشْرَبُوا مِنَ الْمِيَاهِ الْعَمِيقَةِ, وَالْبَقِيَّةُ تُكَدِّرُونَهَا بِأَقْدَامِكُمْ؟ وَغَنَمِي تَرْعَى مِنْ دَوْسِ أَقْدَامِكُمْ, وَتَشْرَبُ مِنْ كَدَرِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ!. لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لَهُمْ: هَئَنَذَا أَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ الشَّاةِ السَّمِينَةِ وَالشَّاةِ الْمَهْزُولَةِ. لأَنَّكُمْ بَهَزْتُمْ بِالْجَنْبِ وَالْكَتِفِ, وَنَطَحْتُمُ الْمَرِيضَةَ بِقُرُونِكُمْ حَتَّى شَتَّتْتُمُوهَا إِلَى خَارِجٍ. فَأُخَلِّصُ غَنَمِي فَلاَ تَكُونُ مِنْ بَعْدُ غَنِيمَةً, وَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ شَاةٍ وَشَاةٍ. وَأُقِيمُ عَلَيْهَا رَاعِياً وَاحِداً فَيَرْعَاهَا عَبْدِي دَاوُدُ (المسيا). هُوَ يَرْعَاهَا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لَهَا رَاعِياً. وَأَنَا الرَّبُّ أَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً, وَعَبْدِي دَاوُدُ رَئِيساً فِي وَسَطِهِمْ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ تَكَلَّمْتُ. وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَهُمْ عَهْدَ سَلاَمٍ, وَأَنْزِعُ الْوُحُوشَ الرَّدِيئَةَ مِنَ الأرض, فَيَسْكُنُونَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مُطْمَئِنِّينَ وَيَنَامُونَ فِي الْوُعُورِ. وَأَجْعَلُهُمْ وَمَا حَوْلَ أَكَمَتِي بَرَكَةً, وَأُنْزِلُ عَلَيْهِمِ الْمَطَرَ فِي وَقْتِهِ فَتَكُونُ أَمْطَارَ بَرَكَةٍ. وَتُعْطِي شَجَرَةُ الْحَقْلِ ثَمَرَتَهَا, وَتُعْطِي الأرض غَلَّتَهَا, وَيَكُونُونَ آمِنِينَ فِي أَرْضِهِمْ, وَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ عِنْدَ تَكْسِيرِي رُبُطَ نِيرِهِمْ, وَإِذَا أَنْقَذْتُهُمْ مِنْ يَدِ الَّذِينَ اسْتَعْبَدُوهُمْ. فَلاَ يَكُونُونَ بَعْدُ غَنِيمَةً لِلأُمَمِ, وَلاَ يَأْكُلُهُمْ وَحْشُ الأرض. بَلْ يَسْكُنُونَ آمِنِينَ وَلاَ مُخِيفٌ. وَأُقِيمُ لَهُمْ غَرْساً لِصِيتٍ فَلاَ يَكُونُونَ بَعْدُ مَفْنِيِّي الْجُوعِ فِي الأرض, وَلاَ يَحْمِلُونَ بَعْدُ تَعْيِيرَ الأُمَمِ. فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُهُمْ مَعَهُمْ, وَهُمْ شَعْبِي بَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. وَأَنْتُمْ يَا غَنَمِي, غَنَمُ مَرْعَايَ, أُنَاسٌ أَنْتُمْ. أَنَا إِلَهُكُمْ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ
زكريا النبى (أصحاح 11): هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهِي: ارْعَ غَنَمَ الذَّبْحِ. الَّذِينَ يَذْبَحُهُمْ مَالِكُوهُمْ وَلاَ يَأْثَمُونَ وَبَائِعُوهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ! قَدِ اسْتَغْنَيْتُ. وَرُعَاتُهُمْ لاَ يُشْفِقُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ......
فَرَعَيْتُ غَنَمَ الذَّبْحِ. (وَهُمْ) أَذَلُّ الْغَنَمِ....... وَأَبَدْتُ الرُّعَاةَ الثَّلاَثَةَ (الكتبة والفريسيين ورؤساء الكهنة) فِي شَهْرٍ وَاحِدٍ (الزمن من بعد صلب المسيح حتى حرب السبعين التى أُحرق فيها الهيكل وخربت أورشليم وبطُلت العبادة). وَضَاقَتْ نَفْسِي بِهِمْ وَكَرِهَتْنِي أَيْضاً نَفْسُهُمْ.......ِ. فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: إِنْ حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلاَّ فَامْتَنِعُوا. فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ. فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.»
ولكى أسهل على القارىء التقاط الآيات الهامة بالنسبة للمسيح اخترت للقارىء هذه الآيات:
يا ابن الإنسان تنبأ على رعاة إسرائيل
الضال لم تطلبوه, والمطرود لم تستردوه, بل بشدة وعنف تسلتطم عليهم.... تذبحون السمين ولا ترعون الغنم!
هأنذا على الرعاة, أكفهم عن رعى الغنم
أنا أرعى غنمى واربضها, يقول السيد الرب, أسأل عن غنمى وافتقدها وأخلصها .... كراع وسط غنمه
أرعاها فى مرعى جيد, فى مراح حسن, وفى مرعى دسم.
أقيم عليها راعيا واحداً, عبدى داود, هو يرعاها, وهو يكون لها راعياً
فرعيت غنم الذبح, وهم أذل الغنم, وأبدت الرعاة.
وضاقت نفسى بهم, وكرهتنى أيضاً نفسهم.
فوزنى أجرتى ثلاثين من الفضة, الثمن الكريم الذى ثمنونى به.  
وبالعودة إلى ما قاله الرب يسوع, نجد أنه القى «المثل» على المستوى العام (من عدد 1-5)، ولم يطبقه على نفسه بشيء بل ألقى الكلام كمثل, وذلك ليمهد أمام أذهان الفريسيين حقيقة استعلان جديد عن نفسه, وذلك بالنسبة لهم على أساس رعاية الشعب بمستوى رعاية الخراف، وباعتبار إسرائيل حظيرة واحدة, مستتدا ذلك من النبوات السابقة لعلهم يتذكرون، وذلك على أساس المعاني الأتية بالترتيب: 
1- الحظيرة ... 
2- باب الحظيرة, بالنسبة للراعي نفسه وليس الخراف. 
3- راعي الخراف, كصاحب يدخل من الباب، وليس كسارق ولص يطلع من موضع آخر.
4- البواب, يفتح ويغلق. 
5- الخراف, تسمع صوت الراعي وتتبعه.
6- الغريب, تهرب منه الخراف ولا تتبعه. 
‏ولأن المعاني تأتي في المثل مكثفة وذات أهداف بعيدة، فلم يفهمه الفريسيون. وعلينا هنا أن نشرحه على مستواه العام. 
1- فالحظيرة, هي إسرائيل القديمة كأمة بيت إسرائيل, يقابلها الكنيسة وأهل بيت الله ورعية القديسين. 
2- والباب, أي باب الحظيرة، هو في الحقيقة باب بيت الله. وباب بيت الله هو تعبير يعقوب إسرائيل نفسه: «ورأى حلماً, وإذا سلم منصوبة على الأرض ورأسها يمس السماء، وهوذا ملائكة الله صاعدة ونازلة عليها, وهوذا الرب واقف عليها، فقال: أنا الرب إله إبراهيم أبيك وإله إسحق ... فاستيقظ يعقوب من نومه وقال: حقاً إن الرب في هذا المكان وأنا لم أعلم. وخاف وقال: ما أرهب هذا المكان، ما هذا إلا بيت الله, وهذا باب السماء» (تك12:28-17)؛ حيث المعنى الإلهي لكلمة «الباب» هي الحضرة المنظورة والمسموعة لله. وقد عاد المسيح يؤكد هذا التعبير بقوله لنثنائيل: «الحق الحق أقول لكم من الأن ترون السماء مفتوحة, وملائكة الله يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان» (يو51:1). فالمسيح هنا هو الحضرة المنظورة لله على هيئة السلم, أو (الطريق) الموصل إلى السماء، والباب المفتوح في السماء الموصل للآب. وهذا الباب المفتوح في السماء رآه القديس يوحنا في رؤياه: «بعد هذا نظرت, واذا باب مفتوح في السماء.» (رؤ1:4) 
3- راعي الخراف, الذي ليس هو سارقاً ولا لصاً، يُعرف من كونه يدخل إلى الحظيرة من الباب، أي من التعليم الصحيح عن الآب الذي لا يعلمه أحد إلا المسيح، فهو الباب السماوي والوحيد الذي يوصل إلى الله, وأي تعليم آخر عن الآب هو مسروق ولا يوصل إلى الله مهما كان.
‏ونلاحظ أن جميع الأنبياء أشاروا إلى المسيح (الباب)، وبهذا كانت تعاليمهم صحيحة عن الله فكانوا رعاة صادقين, وأكثرهم صحة وقوة في نبوته هو يوحنا المعمدان, لأنه رآه وأشار اليه، وشهد له, واعترف بأنه لم يأت إلا ليعلن المسيح لإسرائيل كشاهد عيان سماوي. وهو الوحيد الذي رآه كما هو «ابن الله»، لذلك قال المسيح عنه إنه «أفضل من نبي.» (لو26:7‏) 
4- البواب, هو مسيا، الذي سيسلمه الله مفتاح بيت داود: «وأجعل مفتاح بيت داود على كتفه، فيفتح وليس من يغلق, ويغلق وليس من يفتح» (إش22:22). فالمسيح الباب، هو الإيمان بابن الله، المدخل الوحيد إلى الآب. 
‏والمسيح البواب، هو المسيح الديان، الذي يمنح ويمنع، يفتح ويغلق, وذلك بمقتضى الإيمان والتعليم الصحيح. 
5-  الخراف, بحسب نبوة حزقيال هم أناس الله: «وأنتم يا غنمي، غنم مرعاي، أناس أنتم»، أي أخصاء الله. والراعي الذي يدخل إلى الحظيرة من الباب، يدعو خرافة الخاصة بأسماء, وهي تسمع صوته، ويخرجها، ويسير أمامها, وهي تتبعه. 
‏هذا التعبير الرقيق العاطفي، هو لتوضيح الفرق بين العلاقة بين رعاة إسرائيل الذين تحدث حزقيال بشدة وعنف عن تسلطهم عليهم، وبين العلاقة الفردية الخاصة المطلوبة بين الراعي الحقيقي والرعية المحبوبة والتي عبر عنها المسيح هكذا: «ها أنا أعطيكم سلطانا لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شيء. ولكن لا تفرحوا بهذا أن الأرواح تخضع لكم، بل افرحوا بالحري أن أسماءكم كُتبت في السموات.» (لو19:10-20) 
‏أما كونه يدعوها ويخرجها, فهذه هي الدعوة العظمى للانطلاق إلى ملكوته. وأما كونه يسير أمامها وهي تتبعه, فهذا عكس الرعاية الطبيعية تماما، لأن الراعي في البرية يسير خلف الغنم. ولكن هنا المسيح، كراعي الرعاة الأعظم, سار أمامنا وافتتح الطريق إلى السماء، ودخل «كسابق» من أجلنا، فوجد لنا فداء أبدياً. (راجع عب20:6 ؛12:9)‏
6- الراعي الغريب, وهو الراعي الذي لم يدخل من الباب، وهو غير السارق واللص، ولكنه هو الذي لم يرسله الله: 
«ليس عليه حلة العرس» (راجع مت11:22)، أي ليس له التعليم الصحيح، الذي يوصل الخراف إلى صاحبها. 
التطبيق: لم لم يفهم الفريسيون المثل الذي قاله, فبدأ يطبق المثل على نفسه هكذا: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أغسطس 2017)

*7:10-10    فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ. جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا قَبْلِي هُمْ سُرَّاقٌ وَلُصُوصٌ وَلَكِنَّ الْخِرَافَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لَهُمْ. أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى. اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ.​
‏بعد أن رسم الرب الشرط الأساسي للراعي الحقيقي ومؤهلاته، ثم نوعية عمله، وذلك بناء على رسم الوحي على فم الأنبياء، بدأ يطبق ذلك على نفسه، حتى يستعلن لهم وللعالم أنه جاء, كما هو مكتوب عنه, ليكمل عمل الله ويتمم مقاصده. 
«أنا باب الخراف»: لا يقول هنا «باب الحظيرة»، بل «باب الخراف» بصورتها المفردة. لقد انتقل الرب من كنيسة أمة إلى كنيسة أفراد؛ من عهده مع شعب إلى عهده مع النفس, لأن ليس المطلوب بعد قائدا كموسى، أو قائدا كيشوع، ليفدي أمة من عبودية الأمم، أو ليملك أسباطا ميراث الأرا ضي, بل قائدا يفدي النفس من عبودية الخطية ويقربها إلى الآب ليملكها ميراث السماء. 
«الباب» ‏هنا ليس لحفظ أنظمة وحدود وتدابير ووصايا تختص بهيئة الشعب العامة أو بشكل الحكومة أو بقوانين ترابط الأفراد، بل الباب هو الإيمان بابن الله. هذا هو باب الحياة لتدخل به ومنه النفس البشرية، لتجد حياة «سماوية» مع الآب، وهذا هو المرعى الدسم الحقيقي. 
‏فالمسيح أعلن نفسه أنه ابن الله، هذا هو الباب الحقيقي المرسل إلى السماء: «الحق الحق أقول لكم، من الآن ترون السماء مفتوحة وملائكة الله يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان» (يو51:1)، السماء المفتوحة يعني «الباب». 
‏وبهذه المعاني, يتبين أنه يستحيل أن يكون للآب أو للسماء إلا هذا الباب الوحيد, كما رآه الحارس القديم الذي يمنع من الدخول إل السماء: «الكروبيم ولهيب سيف متقلب لحراسة طريق شجرة الحياة» (تك24:3)، حتى لا «يمد (الإنسان) يده ويأخذ من شجرة الحياة أيضاً، ويأكل، ويحيا إلى الآباء» (تك22:3)؛ وحل محله باب مفتوح في السماء مسنود عليه رأس سلم موصل بين الأرض والسماء، سلم أمان عليه ألوف وربوات الملائكة يحرسون ويخدمون الداخلين في باب السماء ليجدوا المرعى الدسم والحياة الأفضل. وواضح أن المسيح هو هو الباب السماوي المفتوح، وهو هو السلم المرتكز على الأرض ورأسه في السماء: «لأنه هكذا يقدم لكم بسعة دخول إلى ملكوت ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الأبدي.» (2بط11:1) 
«جميع الذين أتوا قبلي هم سراق ولصوص ولكن الخراف لم تسمع لهم»: الحق كل الحق للمسيح أن يقول هذا، والكلام هنا منصب أولاً على كل الذين جاء وادعواة أنهم قادرون بتعلمهم على تخليص إسرائيل ومُصالحته مع الله، معتمدين على حساب نبوات الأنبياء فيما يختص برجاء إسرائيل كأمة. لهذا, فقد اتخذوا اسم ومؤهلات المسيا اختطافاً وزيفوا عمله. فبدل أن يكونوا طريقاً وباباً للحياة, بتعليمهم الصحيح عن الله والحياة الأبدية, صاروا طريقاً لسفك الدماء بالثورات والحروب, وبابا للهلاك والموت. وبذلك حٌسبوا في نظر المسيح: أنهم سرقوا الاسم وتلصصوا على النبوات والتعليم. 
‏وثانياً, كذلك فإن أولئك الفريسيين الذي تجاهلوا هذا الباب السماوي الوحيد المفتوح، والموصل إلى الله والسماء، والمستعلن بالآيات والمعجزات والأعمال والتعليم الصحيح، وادعوا أنهم هم وتعاليمهم وتقاليدهم ومدارسهم الطريق الوحيد والباب الوحيد لمعرفة الله والخلاص، اعتبرهم المسيح سراق اسم وطريق، ولصوص نبوات وعهود ومواعيد: «والخراف لم تسمع لهم». 
‏كان الشعب قد تزيفت عليه التعاليم الصحيحة، وتزيف عليه الطريق والحق والحياة: «كان شعبي خرافا ضالة قد أضلتهم رعاتهم. على الجبال أتاهوهم، ساروا من جبل إل أكمة، نسوا مربضهم» (إر6:50). وبالرغم من ذلك, وحينما بدأ الرب يسوع يعلم ويتكلم، انتبه الشعب في الحال, وأدركوا أن كلام الكتبة والفريسيين كلام ميت ومزيف: «فبهتوا من تعليمه لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة» (مر22:1). بل شهد له من أعدائه أمام السنهدريم، بأنه لم يتكلم إنسان قط مثله: «أجاب الخدام لم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثل هذا الإنسان.» (يو46:7) 
‏والخراف قسمها الإنجيل إلى «خراف خاصة» و «خراف ضالة». 
فالخراف الخاصة هي التي لها أذن للسمع، فتسمع لراعيها، لأنه يتكلم بكلام الله. ولا تسمع لصوت الغرباء عن الله أو السراق واللصوص، الذين سرقوا وظيفة الراعي والمعلم، وهم ليسوا رعاة ولا معلمين، وتلصتصوا على أقوال الأنبياء والقديسين, وهم غرباء عنهم وعن روحهم ومنهجهم: «ويل لكم أيها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون, لأنكم تأكلون بيوت الأرامل ولعلة تطيلون صلواتكم ، لذلك تأخذون دينونة أعظم.» ‏(مت14:23) 
‏وقد شهد المعمدان للفرق بين صوت المسيح وكلامه، وبين صوت الآخرين وكلامهم: «الذي يأتي من فوق, هو فوق الجميع؛ والذي من الأرض, هو أرضي, ومن الأرض يتكلم. الذي يأتي من السماء هو فوق الجميع؛ وما رآه وسمعه, به يشهد وشهادته ليس أحد يقبلها. ومئ قبل شهادته فقد ختم أن الله صادق. لأن الذي أرسله الله يتكلم بكلام الله.» (يو31:3-34) 
‏وهذا يؤكده القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى: «هم من العالم، من أجل ذلك يتكلمون من العالم والعالم يسمع لهم: نحن من الله، فمن يعرف الله يسمع لنا؛ ومن ليس من الله لا يسمع لنا. من هذا نعرف روح الحق وروح الضلال.» (ايو5:4-6‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أغسطس 2017)

*9:10-10    أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى. اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ.​
‏هنا يقول الرب: «أنا هو الباب» بمضمونه العام، أي بالنسبة للرعاة والخراف، بدل «أنا هو باب الخراف» بمضمونه المنسوب للخراف فقط. لأنه سبق وقال إن: «الذي يدخل من الباب فهو راعي الخراف». فالباب هنا يجمع بين الإيمان  بابن الله، حيث يكون هو المدخل الوحيد للخراف، وبين التعليم الصحيح الذي يدخل منه الرعاة. لذلك يقول: «إن دخل بي أحد»، و«أحد» تعني كل واحد، حيث الكل يعوزه الخلاص، والدخول لازم للجميع ليكون مع رعية القديسين وأهل بيت الله: «هذا الباب للرب والصديقون يدخلون فيه» (مز20:118). وفي مثل العذارى العشر: «يشبه ملكوت السموات عشر عذارى» (مت1:25)، واضح أن الباب الذي أُغلق بعد أن دخل منه الخمس العذارى الحكيمات المستضيئات بزيتهن خلف العريس، هو باب الخلاص الذي لا يعني إلا المخلص نفسه. فغلق الباب في ملكوت السموات يعني انتهاء عمل الخلاص؛ أما الخروج فهو الدعوة العظمى, سواء للرعاة أو الخراف, للانطلاق إلى المراعي الحقة السماوية التي يربض فيها راعي الرعاة الأعظم خرافة ورعاته من كل الحظائر. 
‏وواضح أنه ليس لنا دخول مع رعية القديين إلى الآب السماوي، إلا بالمسيح: «لأن به لنا كلينا (الأممم واليهود) قدوما في روح واحد إلى الآب. فلستم، إذا، بعد غرباء ونزلا، بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله.»     (أف18:2-19) 
‏كذلك، فبواسطة هذا الباب، أي الإيمان بابن الله، يصير لنا الدخول في غنى الله والإقامة فيها والتنعم بها. كما يربض الراعي غنمه في المرعى الدسم وهو في وسطها: «الذي به أيضا قد صار لنا الدخول بالإيمان إلى هذه النعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون, ونفتخر على رجاء مجد الله.» (رو2:5‏) 
‏والآن، فالراعي أو المعلم الذي ليس في قدرته أن يربض غنماته في مرعى الإيمان الدسم لتشبع من نعمة الله وتقيم فيها على الدوام, ثم لا يقوى بعد ذلك على أن يحضرها بالروح إلى الآب لتنضم مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله, ماذا يكون؟ وماذا يكون غرضه؟ إلن أن يكون هو السارق لوظيفة ليست له ويمتلك نفوساً لم يُستأمن عليها، ولصا يخطف ليذبح كل ما يقدر أن يخطفه أو يذبحه، «تأكلون الشحم (مال الثمعب) وتلبسون الصوف (التنعم) وتذبحون السمين (الغنى) ولا ترعون الغنم» (حز3:34). هنا استغلال الوظيفة، واستغلال النفوس الضعيفة، هو اختطاف وسرقة الله. والويل لمن يقف ضد السارق لوظيفة ليست له، فهو إن لم يقتل الجسد، فيضطهد حتى إلى هلاك النفس. وهو حتى وإن لم يضطهد أحداً، فهو لأنه لا يرعى أحداً بل يرعى نفسه, فتهلك الغنم من عدم المعرفة ومن الجوع إلى كلمة الله. 
«السارق لا يأتي إلا ليسرق ويذبح ويُهلك»:  
العجيب هنا أن المسيح ييصور نفس الصورة التي رآها زكريا النبي منذ مئات السنين: «غنم الذبح الذين يذبحهم مالكوهم ولا يأثمون (لا يشعرون أن هذا إثم)، وبائعوهم يقولون مبارك الرب، قد استغنيت. ورعاتهم لا يشفقون عليهم.» (زك4:11-5) 
‏بل وحتى إذا علم السارق المغتصب، الذي لم يدخل من باب المسيح ، فإنه يعلم تعليماً لا يُشبع ولا يُغني عن جوع، بل ويتلف حاسة القداسة عند سامعيه، ويطمس معالم الروح، ويقود النفس إلى هلاكها. «فدعاهم يسوع وقال لهم: أنتم تعلمون أن الذين يٌحسبون رؤساء الأمم يسودونهم, وأن عظماءهم يتسلطون عليهم. فلا يكون هكذا فيكم. بل من أراد أن يصير فيكم عظيماً, يكون لكم خادماً. ومن أراد أن يصير فيكم أولاً، يكون للجميع عبداً. لأن ابن الإنسان أيضاً لم يأت ليُخدم ، بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين.» (مر42:10-45) 
‏وأخيرأ، نستطيع أذ نلمح بسهولة صورة الشيطان من خلال سرد مثل المسيح عن السارق الذي يرعى وهو ليس راعياً، بل دخل خلسة كلص يتلصص على الخدمة، يهدم ما بناه الامناء ويلوث جماعة المسيح، ويشكك في كل ما تعلمته الرعية، وأخيراً يبذر بذور الفرقة والانقسام، فتقوم جماعة على جماعة، ويشغل الكل في الخصام والاتهام، فتتوقف حركة النمو والبناء؟ وأخيراً تتبدد الجهود وتسود العداوة وتهرب النعمة وتحل النقمة. عن هؤلاء وعن الشيطان الذي يعمل بهم، يقول بولس الرسول: «لأن مثل هؤلاء هم رسل كذبة، فعلة ماكرون، مغيرون شكلهم إلى شبه رسل المسيح. ولا عجب، لأن الشيطان نفسه يغير شكله إلى شبه ملاك نور، فليس عظيماً، إن كان خدامه أيضاً يغيرون شكلهم كخدام للبر.» (2كو13:11-15) 
«أما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة, وليكون لهم أفضل»:  هنا المسيح يقدم لخرافه حياتين: «لتكون لهم حياة, وليكون لهم أفضل»، في مقابل ما يعمله السارقون «ذبح وهلاك». فيعوض «الذبح» يقدم المسيح «حياة»: «النعمة التي نحن فيها مقيمون» (رو2:5) = «لتكون لهم حياة». وعوض «الهلاك» يقدم المسيح «الأفضل من الحياة»: «يكون لهم أفضل»، والمقصود هو ملكوت الله. 
‏فهو ينجي من الذبح بأن يعطي الحياة، وينجي من الهلاك بأن يعطي وعد الحياة الأبدية: «لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم أفضل»، كما جاءت في اليونانية (       ) بمعنى «يأخذون الحياة ويأخذونها بفيض أو بغزارة» وهي صفة الملكوت. وهذا يفيد أن الحياة التي يعطيها المسيح هي بنفسها تنبع إلى حياة أبدية، فالمسيح لا يعطي حياة جسدية تموت بموت الجسد. والمعنى بالنهاة ، أنه يعطي لها حياة لها شبع السرور، بالروح والنعمة، وهي نفسها تبلغ إلى الملء هناك في الحياة الأبدية. 
‏وهكذا وضع المسيح المقارنة بين الرعاية في صورتها المزيفة وصورتها الأصيلة في أحد وأحرج صورة لها، إذ جعلها مقارنة بين حياة وموت، وبين خلاص وهلاك! وبالنهاية بين راع صالح ولص سارق. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أغسطس 2017)

*ب_ «أنا هو الراعي الصالح» . (11:10-16‏).
11:10-13  أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ.​
‏نلاحظ في تحليل الآيات السابقة أن الرب يقدم نفسه في الآيات (1-10) باعتباره الباب، حيث الباب إما أن يكون هو التعليم الصحيح عن الآب الذي يدخل منه الرعاة المستأمنون على الخراف من قبل راعي الرعاة الأعظم، وإما أن يكون هو الإيمان الذي تدخل به ومنه الخراف وتخرج. وبذلك يكون المثل قد انتهى عند العدد 6‏: «هذا المثل قاله لهم يسوع, وأما هم فلم يفهموا ما هو الذي كان يكلمهم به». ثم أكمل المسيح شرح المثل لهم من عدد 7-10. 
‏ثم ابتداء من عدد 11 يكمل المسيح شرح وتوضيح استعلانه لنفسه, من داخل المثل حيث لا يزال المثل مستمراً, فبالإضافة إلى: «أنا هو الباب» يقول: «أنا هو الراعي الصالح»، حيث يوضح الرب معنى الراعي الصالح ومؤهلاته: 
1-	الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف (11-13). 
2-	الراعي الصالح يعرف خرافة الخاصة وخرافه تعرفه (14). 
3-	الراعي الصالح يضع نفسه عن الخراف (15). 
4-	الراعي الصالح لا يلتزم بحظيرة معينة، بل يجمع خرافاً أخرى لتكون له رعية واحدة وليست لحظيرة واحدة (16). 
1- بذل نفس بنفس لإعطاء حياة: يبدأ الرب استعلانه عن نفسه بأنه الراعي الصالح بقوله: «أنا هو». وهنا تقع (       ) في موضع التعريف أو الا ستعلان, وكأن الرد على سؤال: «ومن أنت بالنسبة للآخرين». فهنا الرب يعرف نفسه على أساس النسبة التي بين الراعي الصالح والأجير, حيث يقصد بالأجير كل طبقة الكهنوت والكتبة والفريسيين. 
‏وكما هو معلوم أن (        ) هو التعريف الخاص جدأ باسم الله. وكأن المسيح يقول لهم: «أنا, الحامل لاسم الله, هو الراعي». ويلزمنا هنا أن نوضح أنه قد سئل الرب فعلاً عن من هو بالنسبة لكل من جاءوا ويجيئون باسم المسيا. ولكن تأجل السؤال في هذا الأصحاح حتى عدد 14: «فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له: إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا، إن كنت أنت المسيح فقل لنا جهراً». 
‏فقول المسيح «أنا هو» فيه, بحد ذاته, كشف لا يُستهان به عن من هو بالنسبة لله نفسه. ولكن بسبب ضعف الأذن وعمى البصيرة، اضطر الرب أن يُعرف نفسه بالنسبة للآخرين أيضاً الذين أخذوا وظيفته خلسة, أو بالإيجار(أي بالأجرة)، والمتكلمون معه هم عينة من هؤلاء الأجراء الذين يعتبرون أنفسهم رعاة الشعب: فـ «أنا هو الراعي الصالح» تجيء في مقابل: أنتم رعاة مستأجرون. 
‏وكلمة «الصالح» لا تفيد معنى الصلاح، وهي تجيء في اليونانية (      ). فهي لا تفيد صلاح الله كطبيعة. وبحسب أسلوب إنجيل القديس يوحنا كان يلزم أن تجىء «الحقيقى» لتتمشى مع الاستعلانات السابقة كـ «النور» و«الخبز» واللاحقة كـ «الكرمة». ولكن وظيفة الراعي هي وظيفة مؤقتة مستمدة من التشبيه بالبشر، وتجيء داخل مثل، فهي ليس لها وجود دائم في المطلق الإلهي كالخبز الحقيقي والنور الحقيقي، ولكنها صفة لله منسوبة للبشر، وهي تنتهي (أى الرعاية) بانتهاء الدينونة، لذلك فـ «الحقيقي» لا تتمشى مع الراعي. 
‏كذلك كان من المنتظر أيضا أن تجيء الصفة بالكلمة المعروفة بـ «الصالح»» فيما يخص الله، وهي (       ). ولكن صلاح الله هو طبيعته المطلقة فيه. أما الرعاية فلأنها صفة منسوبة للبشر، بسبب جهلهم وعوزهم، فهي وظيفة تطلبتها الحاجة، لذلك جاءت كلمة (     ) التي تفيد «الحسن» وهي صفة عمل وليست صفة شخص، كما هي في الآية: «فليضىء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس، لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة» (مت16:5). لذلك، فبسبب قصور كلمة «حسن» (صالح) عن ‏أن تفيد صلاح المسيح الشخمي (الداخلي)، وضع لها الرب تكملة لتغطي معنى صلاح العمل، قال : «والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف». 
‏وهنا يلزم أن نعود إلى مستوى «صلاح الرعاة» في تاريخ إسرائيل، لنرى موقع المسيح منهم. فالله سبق أن أقام موسى راعياً: «أصعدهم من البحر مع راعي غنمه» (إش11:63)، «هديت شعبك كالغنم بيد موسى وهارون» (مز20:77). كما أقام داود أيضاً: «اختار داود عبده، وأخذه من حظائر الغنم، من المرضعات أتى به ليرعى يعقوب, شعبه, واسرائيل, ميراثه.» (مز70:78-71) 
‏ولكن هؤلاء الرعاة جميعاً لم يزيدوا عن أنهم كانوا بدورهم خرافاً، كان الله يرعاهم، ويهدي لهم رعيتهم. فداود يعترف بذلك: «الرب راعى فلا يعوزني شيء. في مراع خضر يربضني، إلى مياه الراحة يوردني، يرد نفسي، يهديني إلى سبل البر من أجل اسمه» (مز1:23-3). ولا يمكن أن ننسى أن داود، كراع، رعى رعية الله حسناً، ولكنه افترس نعجة من قطيعه. 
‏وموسى، الذي ضُربت به الأمثال في القيادة والأمانة، نجده يقف مرة واحدة عن القيادة والمسئولية ويطلب, مستصرخاً, أن يعفيه الرب: «فقال موسى للرب: لماذا أسأت إلى عبدك؟ ولماذا لم أجد نعمة في عينيك حتى أنك وضعت ثقل جميع هذا الشعب علي. ألعلي حبلت بجميع هذا الشعب؟ أو لعلي ولدته حتى تقول لي احمله في حضنك، كما يحمل المربي الرضيع إلى الأرض التي حلفت لآبائه... لا أقدر أنا وحدي أن أحمل جيع هذا الشعب، لأنه ثقيل علي. فإن كنت تفعل بي هكذا فاقتلني قتلاً إن وجدت نعمة في عينيك, فلا أرى بليتي» (عد11:11-15). وبسبب هذه العثرة التي عثرها موسى عين الله, مضطراً, سبعين شيخاً يشاركون في القيادة والمسئولية، الأمر الذي لم يكن في أصل تدبير الله، وهذا هو منشأ السنهدريم الذي اجتمع ضد المسيح وقتله! ... 
‏فبالنسبة لهؤلاء الرعاة, قادة وحكاماً, وهم أفضل الرعاة في تاريخ البثرية، يقول المسيح ويعلن نفسه: «أنا هو الراعي الصالح». و يكمل معنى الرعاية والصلاح بقوله: «والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف». 
‏ويلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقدم نفسه للموت عرضاً، بل نزل من السماء خصيصا من أجل ذلك، بل إنه تجسد ووُلد ليموت: «أيها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة. ولكن لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة» (يو27:12)، ليس عن خراف حظيرة إسرائيل وحسب، بل وعن الخراف الأخرى من جميع أنحاء العالم وفي كل الأجيال. 
‏على أن كل راع, سواء كان قائدا أو حاكما أو كاهنا أو أيا من كان, إذا مات دفاعا عن خرافة فهو لن يمنحها من حياته شيئا، بل وعلى أقص تقدير يحفظها حية، أما الراعي الصالح فهو يبذل نفسه ليعطي حياته لكل من يؤمن به, فهو بذل نفساً بنفس، أو بكل النفوس على وجه الأصح. وهذا هو الخلاص في أعلى مفهوم له وقمة معناه. فالخلاص ليس خلاصاً من ذئب أو موت وحسب، بل للفداء واعطاء حياة: «أما أنا فقد أتيت لتكون لهم حياة, وليكون لهم أفضل». 
‏فبذل يسوع «لحياته» ليعطيها لأخصائه، يرفع من مفهوم «الراعي» بكل أبعاده البشرية، حتى يكاد يلغي معنى الراعي بالمفهوم البشري ويجعله الإله الفادي. لأنه هكذا انتهت وظيفة المسيح المنظور, كراع, على الأرض بالموت، ليظهر بحقيقة الإله. وزكريا النبي يرى هذه الصورة ويصفها بدقة عجيبة: «استيقظ يا سيف على راعي, وعلى رجل رفقتي، يقول رب الجنود. اضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم ...» (زك7:13). ويعود المسيح ويٌحيي هذه النبوة ويطبقها على نفسه: «حينئذ قال لهم يسوع: كلكم تشكون فّي في هذه الليلة لأنه مكتوب أني أضرب الراعي فتتبدد خراف الرعية. ولكن بعد قيامي أسبقكم إلى الجليل» (مت31:26-32) وهكذا ينتهي موت الراعي إلى قيامته واستعلان لاهوته. 
‏والملاحظ أن كلمة «تتشتت» أو «تتبدد» الرعية أو الغم، التي هي مقصد الشيطان الأول في موت المسيح، أي الراعي، والتي تأتي باليونانية (       ) في نبوة زكريا كما استشهد بها المسيح في إنجيل متى، هي نفس الكلمة التي يستخدمها إنجيل يوحنا في نبوة رئيس الكهنة التي تتضمن أن موت الراعي سينشىء بالتالى تجمع المتفرقين أو المتبددين مرة أخرى: «تنبأ أن يسوع مزمع أن يموت عن الأمة، وليس عن الأمة فقط، بل ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد» (يو51:11-52) حيث جاءت كلمة «المتفرقين» على نفس أصل الكلمة (           ). 
‏بهذا ينتهي خط هذه النبوة العجيبة بأن «موت الراعي» الذي يقصد منه تبدد الرعية، أنشأ بذاتو تجمع المتبددين من الرعية إلى واحد!! بهذا الإحساس النبوي الفريد، كان يسوع يتكلم حينها قال: «والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف»، لأنه عالم أن بموته، تتجمع الخراف إليه لتصير رعية واحدة لراع واحد. لهذا قلنا ونقول إن وظيفة الراعي التي أخذها المسيح لنفسه، إنما استعارها استعارة ليقارن بها نفسه بالآخرين الذين أرادوا أن يتشبهوا به، ليظهر مدى الفارق المستحيل تصويره. فرعاية المسيح لخرافه فى المثل الذى قاله, لمجرد المثل, ان هى  إلا عملية موت وخلاص بالدرجة الاولى وبالأساس, فهي ليست مثلاً! فإن كانت هذه هي الرعاية الصالحة فمرحبأ بالراعي الصالح، بل برئيس الرعاة الأعظم, الإله الذي تجسد واتحذ صورة الراعي، بل والحمل المذبوح ليُذبح عوض خرافة، إن صح الكلام والتعبي: 
«وأما الذي هو أجير وليس راعيا, الذي ليست الخراف له, فيرى الذئب مقبلاً, ويترك الخراف ويهرب, فيخطف الذئب الخراف ويبددها. والأجير يهرب لأنه أجير ولا يبالى بالخراف »:  المقارنة هنا تتركز في العلاقة بين الخراف والراعي، والراعي والخراف، علاقة مشتركة تكشف الصاحب من الأجير, فصاحب الخراف يرعى خرافة, لأنه يمتلكها ويحبها, ويطلب صلاحها، فهو صالح لأنه يطلب لها الصلاح. أما الأجير فهو قد توظف, ليرعى الخراف من أجل نفسه. فأولا هو يطلب الأجرة ثمنا للرعاية. وثانيا وبصورة شاملة، هو يطلب تأمين حياته. فهو يرعى الخراف لكي يرتزق، ويرتزق لكي يؤمن معيشته هو. فالمنطق على هذا الوضع يجعله غير مستعد أن يموت من أجل الخراف. والذي يفضح هذا الموقف هو حدوث خطر مفاجى، الذي يمثله ظهور الذئب. والذئب هنا لا يرصده المسيح أنه الشيطان، بل أي ضيقة أو اضطهاد يفرضه العالم. فهو في الحال يهرب، لأنه يباىل أولأ واخراً بحياته، ولا يبالى بالخراف. وهكذا يجد الذئب الفرصة ليفتك بالخراف ويبددها. وهنا تصوير أليم لتفكك الجماعة، وفقدان الأفراد، عند انهزام الراعي، واكتشاف عدم كفاءته. 
‏والرب هنا لا يهدف إلى فضح فئة معينة، لأنه يثسرح حقيقة لا يمكن تعديلها أو تصحيحها، فالأجير لا يمكن تحويله إلى صاحب، ولكن الرب هنا يستعلن نفسه أنه الراعي الوحيد والفريد في نوعه, لأنه الابن إلوحيد, ولن يكون له مثيل، لأنه «صاحب الخراف»، بمعنى الامتلاك الكلي. وبالتطبيق لا يوجد إنسان, ولن يوجد قط، من يمكن أن يمتلك أرواح ونفوس البشر، إلا خالقها ومخلصها الرب يسوع. فالرب هنا يضع هذه المقارنة بين الصاحب والأجير، لكي يستعلن نوعية رعايته للنفوس التي تفوق قامات الملوك والآباء والأنبياء والكهنة والخدام، في كل زمان ومكان. لذلك جاءت النبوة واضحة : «وأقيم عليها راعياً واحداً فيرعاها, عبدي داود, هو يرعاها وهو يكون لها راعياً.ء» (حز23:34) 
‏والراعي الواحد هو الذي يكلف آخرين للرعاية من تحته، وهؤلاء لا يكنون بعد غرباء ولا أجراء، بل مستأمنين ومختارين حسب قلب الله: «واقيم عليها رعاة يرعونها، فلا تخاف بعد ولا ترتعد ولا تُفقد، يقول الرب» (إر4:23‏)، لأنها تحت رعاية الراعي الأعظم بالدرجة الأولى: «وأعطيكم رعاة حسب قلبى, فيرعونكم بالمعرفة والفهم»(إر15:3). هؤلاء الرعاة لسيوا أجراء بعد، لأنهم يرعون بالمعرفة والفهم وليس للمال والمنفعة، ولا هم غرباء أيضاً ولا نزلاء، بل هم رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله، فهم أبناء للراعي الصالح وليسوا عبيداً, لا يعملون لحسابهم بل حباً في الذي فداهم، وهم أيضاً شركاء للراعي، وشهود، سواء في موته أو في مجده، مستعدين أن يفدوا الرعية بأرواحهم، لأن مستوى حبهم هو حب قلب الله. هذا واضح في قول الرب لبطرس: « يا سمعان بن يونا أتحبني ... ارع غنمي» (16:21). وهذه هي إستجابة بطرس ومنهج رعايته: «أطلب إن الشيوخ الذين بينكم, أنا الشيخ رفيقهم، والشاهد لآلام المسيح, وشريك المجد العتيد أن يُعلن, ارعوا رعية الله, التي بينكم، نظارا لا عن اضطرار بل بالاختيار، ولا لربح قبيح بل بنشاط، ولا كمن يسود على الأنصبة, بل صائرين أمثلة للرعية. ومتى ظهر رئيس الرعاة تنالون ‏إكليل المجد الذي لا يبلى.» (ابط1:5-4)
‏ولينتبه كل قارىء وكل راع، فالرعية هي رعية الله من الألف للياء، أما الراعي هنا فيتحتم أن يكون مثلاً أعلى للرعية بشبه المسيح، وإلا فليمتنع. والربح القبيح ممنوع, والتجبر والسيادة علامة فساد، والاجرة ليست مالاً، بل إكليلاً لا يفنى، من فوق، وليس هنا بالذهب الفاني، وحساب الوكالة سينشر علنا عند ظهور رئيس الرعاة. 
«والأجير يهرب لأنه أجير ولا يبالى بالخراف»: ‏هو لا يبال كما تأتي باليونانية, بمعنى «لا يعتني», لأن االخراف ليست له. ولكن شكرا لله رئيس الرعاة الأعظم، لأنه، وإن كان الرعاة الاجراء لا يعتنون بالرعية، فالله يعتني وسيظل يعتني بكل من يصرخ إليه، كما يقول بطرس الرسول الذي تعين راعياً من فم الرب: «ملقين كل همكم عليه لأنه هو يعتني بكم.» (1بط7:5)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أغسطس 2017)

*

2 ‏_ الراعي الصالح يعرف خاصته وخاصته تعرفه
‏14:10-15    أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي. كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.​
‏لأول وهلة قد يظن القارىء أن الرب يضح مقارنة متساوية بين معرفته لخاصته ومعرفة خامصته له، بالمقارنة مع معرفة الآب له ومعرفته للآب. ولكن بحسب الفكر السائد في إنجيل يوحنا نعرف أن الرب دائمأ يجعل العلاقة بين الآب وبينه مصدرا يستمد منه كل عمله وفكره في العالم، وعلى وجه الخصوص بالنسبة لعلاقته بخاصته: «أنا حي بالآب، فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6)؛ كذلك: «في ذلك اليوم تعلمون أني أنا في أبي، وأنتم في وأنا فيكم» (يو20:14)؛ كذلك: «إن حفظتم وصاياي، تثبتون في محبتي، كما أني أنا قد حفظت وصايا أبي وأثبت في محبته» (يو10:15)؛ كذلك: «ليكون الجميع واحدا كما أنك أنت أيها الآب في، وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا.» (يو21:17) 
‏معنى هذا أن المسيح كابن الله نزل من السماء ومعه ذخيرة من العلاقة الفعالة التي تجمعه وتربطه بأبيه, يريد أن يجعلها هي نفسها فعالة في علاقته بالذين أحبوه وامنوا به، حتى نصير نحن أيضأ مربوطين ومجموين فيه وفي الآب بآن واحد. فالقياس في العلاقات بينه وبين الآب ينطبق على علاقته بنا، مح حفظ الفارق الوحيد وهو أن العلاقة بين الآب والآبن، وبين الآبن والآب هي علاقة صفات جوهرية وشخصية (أقنومية) مطلقة‏، بمعنى أنها بلا حدود ولا فواصل ولا فوارق على وجه الإطلاق؛ أما العلاقة معنا فهي مطلقة من طرف واحد فقط، أي من جهة المسيح والآب, فهو يحبنا خباً بلا حدود ولا قيود، ولكن نحن نحبه حباً له حدود وقيود. وكذلك في المعرفة، فهو يعرفنا بمعرفة مطلقة، أي أنه لا يُخفى عليه شيء قط من أمورنا, أما نحن فنعرفه معرفة محدودة بحدود قدرتنا الهزيلة، ومقيدة بسبب ضعف إدراكنا للحق الإلهي. لذلك يقول: «أعرف خاصتي وخاصتي تعرفني»، فذلك يتضمن الحقيقة السابقة أن معرفته لنا مطلقة ومعرفتنا له مقيدة. ولكن شكرا لله، فهذه المعرفة على وجه العموم قابلة للنمو والتكامل كل حين وإلى أبد الآبدين: «انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح.» (2بط18:3) 
‏كما أن هذه المعرفة تشمل في طياتها الحب والمشاعر الرقيقة للغاية، من جهته هي غنية بالعطاء، ومن جهتنا هي مفتوحة للأخذ كيفما شئنا وكيفما شاء الله, ألا يكفي أنه أخذ الذي لنا وأعطانا الذي له؟؟ 
‏وهل توجد معرفة أغنى وأعمق من معرفة تعطي كل الذي لها حتى أعماق الله، وتمتص كل ما لنا من جهالات؟؟؟ 
‏وان الصورة المبدعة التي يصورها الروح للمسيح كراع يحمل على منكبيه (لو5:15) حملا صغيرا أجهده السير في الطريق الوعر، يحتضنه في احتمال وصبر واشفاق ‏يفوق الوصف، لهي صورة عاطفية نبيلة تصور مقدار معرفة المسيح لكل شئون ضعفنا. ثم ألست أنت وأنا هو هذا الحمل الضعيف الذي لم يعد يقدر على السير فوق الصخور؟  
‏ولأن المسيح يمدنا بالمعونة المستمدة من معرفته لله ومعرنة الله له على أساس الحب المطلق بينهما، استطاع بولس الرسول أن يقول بجراءة وتأكيد: «وأما الآن إذ عرفتم الله، بل بالحري عُرفتم من الله ...» (غل9:4) 
‏أما كون هذه المعرفة قائمة على أساس المحبة، فهذا يؤكده بولس الرسول أيضاً: «ولكن إن كان أحد يحب الله فهذا معروف عنده» (1كو3:8). ويزيد هذا التأكيد القديس يوحنا من قول المسيح نفسه: «وعرفتهم اسمك وسأعرفهم (أيضاً)، ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به وأكون أنا فيهم.» (يو26:17) 
والآن، يا قارئي العزيز، إن كانت تنقصك معرفة المسيح بعد، فهذا لأنك لم تحبه كما ينبغي, ولم تسعد بحبه كما يرتضي. فلا كتاب ولا مدرسة ولا وعظ ولا أي شيء من أمور العلم والمعرفة، يمكن أن يزيدك معرفة بالمسيح ويزيد معرفة المسيح لك، بقدر أن تحبه وأن تكون محبوباً عنده.  
3- الراعي الصالح يضع نفسه عن الخراف. 
«وأنا أضع نفسي عن الخراف»: هنا وضع النفس للموت, هو غاية ونهاية للتجسد. وهذا أيضاً بالنسبة للمحب الحقيقي ممكن جداً, ولائق للغاية بالنسبة لحب المسيح الإلهي. 
‏عاملان أساسيان كانا يعملان في «وضع» المسيح لنفسه، أي في موته من أجل خاصته الذين في العالم كله: الأول الحب, والثاني الطاعة. فالحب كان يملأ كل كيان المسيح «الإلهي البشري». كما أن الحب من نحو الآب أنتج طاعة مذعنة لمشيئة الآب من أجل خلاص العالم، جعل الموت الفدائي موضع سرور: «من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب.» (عب2:12) 
‏أما الحب من نحونا فكان مملوءاً مشاعر عميقة وقوية, لا يمكن لأي عقل بشري أو قلم كاتب أذ يصفها، عبر عنها بولس الرسول هكذا: «ليحل المسيح بالإيماذ في قلوبكم، وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون فى المحبة, حتى تستطيعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمئق والعلو، وتعرفوا محبة الله الفائقة المعرفة لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله.» (أف17:3-19)
‏أنظر أيها القارق وتمعن الكلام جيداً: إن المسيح إذ حل في القلب بالحب, انطلقت المعرفة بلا قيود, لتدرك محبة المسيح لنا إدراكاً يفوق كل قوى العقل الطبيعي، إلى أن يبلغ الإنسان إلى ملء الله أو الامتلاء بالله. فالمحبة والمعرفة هما مفتاحا سر الملء من الإلهيات، والمحبة هي الأساس. ويكفي أن نلمح للقارىء أن حالة الحب الإلهي الناضج، أي المسنود بالمعرفة، يُسمى عند المتصوفين بـ «الشهادة», أي أنها حالة رؤيا واستشهاد، فالشهادة مشاهدة تنتج بذلاً, أي موتاً إرادياً عذباً. أما عند المسيح، فالحب يساوي الفداء تماماً. فالفداء الذي صنعه، استوفى الحب الذي كان يملأ قلبه. وعلى القارىء أن يستجلي السر المدفون في هذه الآية: « أما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح، وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم إلى الآب, إذ كان قد ‏أحب خاصته الذبن في العالم, أحبهم إلى المنتهى...» (يو1:13) 
‏هذا التصور الفريد من نوعه، أي تصور الحب الذي يؤدي إلى الموت طواعية، سبق أن رآه زكريا النبي بكل دقائقه، إذ رأى من وراء الزمن هذه المعركة الأخيرة والمريرة بين المسيح الراعي الصالح وهو يحاجج رعاة إسرائيل الغشاشين، كهنة وكتبة وفريسيين، إلى أن أعيت نفسه فيه، حتى تقيأهم، وأبادهم من خطة الخلاص التي أزمع أن يكملها لحساب الخراف المذلولة والمعوقة. ونظر من بعيد، فرأى رؤساء الكهنة وهم يزنون الثلاثين من الفضة ويسلمونها ليهوذا، كمندوب فوق العادة عن قتل المعلم: «فرعيت غنم الذبح، لكنهم أذل الغنم... وأبدت الرعاة الثلاثة في شهر واحد، وضاقت نفسي بهم وكرهتني أيضاً نفسهم... فقلت لهم إن حسن في أعينكم فأعطوني أجرتي وإلا فامتنعوا. فوزنوا أجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة. فقال لى الرب: ألقها إلى الفخاري, الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به» (زك7:11-13). وقد تم: « حينئذ ذهب واحد من الاثني عشر الذي يُدعى يهوذا الإسخريوطي إلى رؤساء الكهنة وقال ماذا تريدون أن تعطوني وأنا أسلمه إليكم. فجعلوا له ثلاثين من الفضة. ومن ذلك الوقت كان يطلب فرصة ليسلمه... حينئذ لما رأى يهوذا الذي أسلمه أنه قد دين ندم ورد الثلاثين من الفضة إلى رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ قائلاً قد أخطأت إذ سلمت دماً بريئاً. فقالوا ماذا علينا، أنت أبصر. فطرح الفضة في الهيكل وانصرف، ثم مضى وخنق نفسه. فأخذ رؤساء الكهنة الفضة وقالوا لا يحل أن نلقيها في الخزانة لأنها ثمن دم . فتشاوروا واشتروا بها حقل الفخاري.» (مت14:16-16؛ مت3:27-7) 
وهكذا مات الراعي الصالح على يد الرعاة الخونة واللصوص؛ ولكن كان موته لحياة الخراف .*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أغسطس 2017)

*4- الراعي الصالح لا يلتزم بحظيرة معينة.
16:10   وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ.​
‏يلاحظ القارىء الصلة الجوهرية بين «أنا أضع نفسي عن الخراف» وبين «لي خراف أُخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة يبغي (مستقبلاً) أن آتي بتلك أيضاً». فموت المسيح هو الذي سيوسع من دائرة الرعية: «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلىّ الجميع» (يو32:12). فالمسيح لا تقصر رعايته الصالحة على حظيرة إسرائيل، سواء في فلسطين أو خارجها. وهذا هو نص نبوة رئيس الكهنة، التي قالها دون أن يدري مضمونها: «ولم يقل هذا من نفسه، بل إذ كان رئيساً للكهنة في تلك السنة، تنبأ أن يسوع مزمع أن يموت من الأمة؛ وليس عن الأمة فقط بل ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد.» (يو51:11-52) 
‏ولقد مهد القديس يوحنا لهذه الحقيقة في مطلع إنجيله: «كان النور الحقيقي، الذي ينير كل إنسان، آتياً إلى العالم» (يو9:1). وقد ألمح المسيح إلى ذلك في قصة قائد المائة في إنجيل متى: «وأقول لكم إن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السموات. وأما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجية.» (مت11:8-12) 
‏ويلاحظ أنه بالسنبة للخراف الأُخر، لا يذكر الرب كلمة «حظيرة» أو «حظائر»، فهي خراف متفرقة في جميع أنحاء ممالك الأرض, لا توحدهم عبادة سابقة, ولا يجمعهم ناموس ولا أرض. 
‏«ينبغي أن أتي بتلك أيضًاً»: هنا يبدأ العمل بالنسبة للخراف الأُخر بأن «يأتي» بها وليس «يجمعها»، فالرب يأتي بها إلى الآب أولاً بعمل دمه المسفوك عنها، وحينما يجمعها ويوحدها بالروح مع الآب, يجمعها ويوحدها معاً. فالوحدة المسيحية أو الوحدة الإيمانية أو الكنسية، يستحيل أن تتم في دائرة المجهود الإنساني، بل يتحتم وبالضرورة أن يتحد كل واحد وكل جماعة أو كنيسة بالله أولاً, بعمل الروح, وبعد ذلك يمكن وينبغي أن يتحد الكل معا, حتى تصبح رعية واحدة لراع واحد. والراعي الواحد يبقى دائماً والى الأبد هو الرب يسوع دون سواه, لأنه هو المصالح وليس آخر, وهو الوحيد الذي يجمع لأنه يجمع في شخصه, وليس في المبادىء أو القوانين، ثم هو الوحيد الذي يوحد بعمل روحه القدوس الذي يرفع الفوارق من كل نوع, سواء كانت فوارق لون أو جنس أو فكر أو ثقافة أو تقليد. ويكون معيار الواحد هو معيار الكل: «أحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فّي» (غل20:2) 
‏«فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد»: المسيح هنا لا يزال يتعلق بالمثل، أي الخراف وصوت الراعي. فهي لا تتبع إلا إذا ميزت صوت الراعي وتعرفت عليه. أما بالنسبة للرب وأخصائه، فسماع صوته خبرة روحية ذات قيمة ومدلولات غنية يصعب على الفكر والقلم أن يجمعها في سطور. 
‏فالإنسان خُلق وله حاسة تمييز صوت الله، وهذا نسميه «السماع», فالله كان يتكلم مع آدم وحواء، وكانا يسمعان صوت الله. وقبل الخطية كان السمع يلازمه الطاعة، ولما أخطأ لم يفقدا تمييز صوت الله: «فنادى الرب الإله آدم وقال له: أين أنت. فقال: سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لأني عريان, فاختبأت» (تك9:3-10). وهكذا تحول السمح من «سمع وطاعة» إلى «سمع وخوف», وهكذا ظل الإنسان الخاطىء يلازمه الخوف عند سماع صوت الله, إلى أن تعلم كيف يتوب ويعود إلى الله. فصار صوت الله للتائب للبهجة والخلاص عوض الخشية والخوف وتعتبر خبرة التائب إلى الله من جهة سماع صوت الله وتمييزه، الركيزة الاولى والعظمى في كل خبرات الإنسان على مدى حياته كلها, والتي على أساسها يبدأ يتعلم الفهم والحكمة, ويتدرب على قبول صوت المشورة الإلهية، وينمو في تمييز صوت الله من درجة إلى درجة. فدرجة سماع صوت الله تتغير في شدتها ورقتها ولطفها وحنانها وحبها وقربها من مستوى العبد الخاضع، إلى الابن، إلى الخادم الأمين، إلى النبي، إلى الملك، إلى الكاهن, إلى العروس، وكل درجة لها مسئوليتها. وهي تتعدد بتعدد الأشخاص، ولكن قد يحوزها إنسان واحد على مدى خبرات حياته. 
‏ولكن أعجب درجات صوت الله، عموماً هي درجة صوت المسيح التي تخترق كل الحواجز والمستخيلات. فالميت يسمعها ويستجيب لها ويقوم، سواء من موت الجسد كأليعازر، أو موت الخطية مثلي ومثلك، أو في اليوم الأخير حيث يكون موت المسيح هو للقيامة العتيدة التي يتحرك لها كل مخلوق، الأموات والأحياء جميعاً بلا استثناء لقيامة الدينونة. ويعوزني الوقت والأذن التي تسمع لنتكلم عن صوت المسيح مع النفس التي دخلت معه بالتوبة في عهد حب أبدي, كيف يملأها فرحاً ونعيماً وسروراً, يفيض عليها من دسم السماء ويشرق عليها بالمراحم كل صباح، يزينها بكل زينة الروح ويقودها في مراع خضر، كما في المزمور (مز70). 
‏لقد جمع المسيح له رعية من كل لسان وشعب وأمة, لأنه ذُبح واشتراها جميعاً, ألوف ألوف وربوات ربوات مغتسلين بالدم، يقدمون له الخدمة ويستقون من نبع الحكمة. صوتهم بالفرح لا ينقطع عن التسبيح، يدوم على وجه كل الأرض بدوام مجرى الشمس! ... وهكذا صارت بالحق رعية واحدة لراع واحد، تسمع صوته, وتُسمعه صوتها، شهادة أبدية لصالح راعيها... أما إسرائيل فثقلت أذنه عن السمع، وتم فيهم القول: « إنه حسناً كلم الروح القدس أباءنا بإشعياء النبي قائلاً: اذهب إلى هذا الشعب وقل ستسمعون سمعاً ولا تفهمون, وستنظرون نظراً ولا تبصرون. لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ, وبآذانهم سمعوا ثقيلاً, وأعينهم أغمضوها, لئلا يبصروا بأعينهم ويسمعوا ‏بآذانهم ويفهموا بقلوبهم، و يرجعوا فأشفيهم. فليكن معلوما عندكم ان خلاص الله لا أُرسل إلى الأمم وهم سيسمعون» (أع25:28-28)
«رعية واحدة وراع واحد»: قول الرب هنا مطابق حرفياً لنبوة حزقيال النبي: «وأقيم عليها راعياً واحداً فيرعاها، عبدي داود هو يرعاها, وهو يكون لها راعياً» (حز23:34). وهكذا، فإن ما كان منذ الأزل وما صوره حزقيال بالرؤيا من وراء الزمن، تحقق في عمق التاريخ في شخص يسوع المسيح، الراعي الواحد. 
‏ويلاحظ أن الرب لم يذكر أنها تصير حظيرة واحدة، وكأنها أمة أو شعب محدد بحدود وقيود، وهذا يحتسب في المفهوم الكنسي غاية في الأهمية. فلا عودة إلى حظيرة إسرائيل، ولا شركة في نظام تلك الحظيرة كأنه, إنضمام أو تهود، ولكن هو اكتساب للأصل فقط، وليس الفروع, بمعنى اكتساب لكل مواعيد الله للآباء والأنبياء التي تحققت في شخص المسيح. فمن خلال المسيح وحده نستقي من نبع العهد القديم، فهو الأصل الذي تصور عليه العهد القديم كله بكل أمجاده: « أنا يسوع أرسلت ملاكي لأشهد لكم بهذه الأمور عن الكنائس, أنا أصل وذرية داود, كوكب الصبح المنير.» (رؤ16:22) 
‏وعلى هذا الأصل بُنيت الكنائس, ولم يقل هنا «كنيسة» بل «كنائس»، كنائس شعوب وكنائس دهور وأحقاب, ولا سيادة لكنيسة على كنيسة!! عن هذا الأصل الواحد الغني بالله والدسم بالنعمة يقول بولس الرسول: «وان كانت الباكورة مقدسة فكذلك العجين. وان كان الأصل مقدساً (المسيح) فكذلك الأغصان. فإن كان قد قُطع بعض الأغصان وأنت زيتونة برية طُعمت فيها فصرت شريكا في أصل الزيتونة ودسمها... من أجل عدم الإيمان قُطعت وأنت بالإيمان ثبت. لا تستكبر بل خف.» (رو16:11-20) 
‏فالمسيح هو الأصل «أصل داود», أي أصل الوظيفة التي تعين عليها داود كملك ورئيس وراع ونبي للشعب. وكلمة «أصل» تجيء باليونانية جذر(     )، فإن كان جذر داود هو المسيح، فالمعنى أن داود كان يستمد من المسيح كل كيانه. 
‏كذلك فالمسيح هو أمل ذرية د‏اود، حيث «ذرية»» تجيء باليونانية (     ) وتفيد معنى الجنس أو غصن ينبت من الأصل shoot. فالمسيح هو الأصل الذي قام عليه د‏اود هو وذريته، أي امتداده. هذا هو «الشداى» (القدير)، «الأدوناى» (الرب)، «يهوه» ( الله )، رب إبراهيم ، وراعي إسرائيل وداود، المسيا، ملك الدهور إلى الأبد. 
‏وهنا لو نظرنا إلى المسيح كراع واحد أي وحيد، فباعتباره أصل داود فهو وحده الذي يملك مراعي العهد القديم؛ وباعتباره هو ذرية داود، فعليه تقوم الرعاية إلى الأبد. والآن إذ طُعمت الكنائس على هذا الأصل، صارت تمتلك في المسيح وحده كل مراعي العهد القديم وامتدادها فيه إلى الأبد. 
‏على هذا الأساس قامت العلاقات بين الأمم واليهوده لا على أساس ناموس وتعاليم ووصايا بعد ذاتها، بل على أساس المسيح نفسه, كفكر وخلاص وفداء وحياة, فكل ناموس في القديم يعترف بالمسيح رباً وإلها فهو عهد جديد، وكل تعاليم أو وصايا في العهد القديم تشهد للمسيح أنه رب وإله، فهي تعاليم ووصايا العهد الجديد. 
‏وباختصار، نلقي شعاعاً من نور يوضح هذا القانون الإلهي: فإن إسرائيل في القديم كانت حياتها، وكان كيانها كله وبقاؤها متعلقأ بعلاقتها بالله, يهوه، والآن قد اُستعلن يهوه فى المسيح. فكل من لم يؤمن ويعترف بالمسيح من شعب إسرائيل, يكون قد فقد علاقته بالتالي مع الله يهوه. وكل من آمن بالمسيح من الأمم بأنه هو«يهوه» المسيا الله الآتي بالجسد والمستعلن للعالم, «الله ظهر في الجسد» (اتى16:3), يكون قد اكتسب بالتالي كل ميراث العهد القديم في شخص يسوع المسيح. 
‏فالمسيحية ليست امتدادا لليهودية، ولكن المسيحية هي استعلان الله في شخص يسوع المسيح, لتكميل مقاصد الله وخطته الآزلية من أجل خلاص العالم الذي كانت إسرائيل مرحلة بدائية من مراحله الاولى, والتي انتهت برفضها المسيح. 
«رعية واحدة»:  كان هناك نزاع قديم بدأ منذ القرون الوسطى في الكنيسة الغربية, وقد تعدل فيما بعد, من جهة تغيير قراءة «رعية» إلى حظيرة‏، بقصد جعل بابا روما هو «الراعي الواحد» وكنيسة روما هي «الحظيرة» الواحدة للراعي الواحد، وللأسف فهذا بعينه هو الرجوع إلى الفكر اليهودي العنصري، حيث إسرائيل هي الحظيرة الأوحد ولا حظائر غيرها قط، فالأمم كلاب لا غنم !! 
‏ولكنها جاءت في اللغة اليونانية وفي النسخ السريانية والمصرية هكذا: «رعية واحدة وراع واحد».
‏ولكن الفولجاتا اللاتينية حصل فيها تعديل لتناسب الفكر البابوي الروماني، وذلك في بداية سنة 1582وجعلوها قراءة مقدسة غير قابلة للتغيير: «حظيرة واحدة لراع واحد». وللأسف أخذت منها بعض الطبعات الأخرى. وكانت هذه القراءة المغلوط سبباً في التأثير على فكر الكنيسة الرومانية إلى يومنا هذا. 
‏والسؤال الذي بلا جواب هو: إذ كانت الخراف الأخر التي سيجمعها المسيح من كل الشعوب والأمم لم تنشأ من أصل الحظيرة اليهودية في قليل أو كثير: «خراف أخر ليست من هذه ‏الحظيرة»، ولم يرتب لها الرب أن تنضم إلى الحظيرة اليهودية لتأخذ مبدأها من هناك، فقد قال: «ينبغي أن أتي بها»، ولم يقل أنه يجمعها إلى الحظيرة، بل جعلها رعية لا يجمعها إلا شخصه المبارك في حظيرته السمائية، فكيف يمكن أو يتصور أحد أن يقوم في الرعية (من الخراف الأخر) من يدعى هذا الحق، حق أن تتبعه الخراف الأخرى أو تأخذ مبدأها ومنشأها منه؟ ثم فوق هذا وذاك هل «الراعي الواحد» الذي جمع الخراف استقال وسلم وظيفته لآخر؟ أم أنه يقيم رعاة كيفما يشاء ولا يميزهم عنده إلا حساب الوكالة؟ ثم كلمة راع «واحد» هل كلمة «الواحد» هنا عددية أم أنها قرينة الابن «الوحيد» بل ونابعة من الله «الواحد»؟! فالراعي الواحد هنا ليس إنساناً هو كأحد الخراف، بل هو بكل المعايير إله‏! «وأنتم يا غنمي غنم مرعاي اناس أنتم, أنا إلهكم يقول السيد الرب.» (حز31:34) 
‏وكأنه بالمثل الذي قاله ‏المسيح، يريد الوحي الإلهي أن يصور لنا المسيح بصورة شاملة وعجيبة، فهو الباب، وهو البواب، وهو الحظيرة الجديدة, إسرائيل الجديد, التي بلا حدود، وهو الراعي، والخراف هي من لحمه ومن عظامه!!! فالوحدة الشخصية معه القائمة على الخلاص الفردي وهبها المسيح لكل من يؤمن به ويأكله. وهذه الصورة الفردية الوحدوية لعلاقة الراعي الصالح بالرعية، أنهت عل عهد احتكار الرعاة للغنم إلى الأبد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أغسطس 2017)

*4- الراعي الصالح لا يلتزم بحظيرة معينة.
16:10   وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ.​
‏يلاحظ القارىء الصلة الجوهرية بين «أنا أضع نفسي عن الخراف» وبين «لي خراف أُخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة يبغي (مستقبلاً) أن آتي بتلك أيضاً». فموت المسيح هو الذي سيوسع من دائرة الرعية: «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلىّ الجميع» (يو32:12). فالمسيح لا تقصر رعايته الصالحة على حظيرة إسرائيل، سواء في فلسطين أو خارجها. وهذا هو نص نبوة رئيس الكهنة، التي قالها دون أن يدري مضمونها: «ولم يقل هذا من نفسه، بل إذ كان رئيساً للكهنة في تلك السنة، تنبأ أن يسوع مزمع أن يموت من الأمة؛ وليس عن الأمة فقط بل ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد.» (يو51:11-52) 
‏ولقد مهد القديس يوحنا لهذه الحقيقة في مطلع إنجيله: «كان النور الحقيقي، الذي ينير كل إنسان، آتياً إلى العالم» (يو9:1). وقد ألمح المسيح إلى ذلك في قصة قائد المائة في إنجيل متى: «وأقول لكم إن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع إبراهيم وإسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السموات. وأما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجية.» (مت11:8-12) 
‏ويلاحظ أنه بالسنبة للخراف الأُخر، لا يذكر الرب كلمة «حظيرة» أو «حظائر»، فهي خراف متفرقة في جميع أنحاء ممالك الأرض, لا توحدهم عبادة سابقة, ولا يجمعهم ناموس ولا أرض. 
‏«ينبغي أن أتي بتلك أيضًاً»: هنا يبدأ العمل بالنسبة للخراف الأُخر بأن «يأتي» بها وليس «يجمعها»، فالرب يأتي بها إلى الآب أولاً بعمل دمه المسفوك عنها، وحينما يجمعها ويوحدها بالروح مع الآب, يجمعها ويوحدها معاً. فالوحدة المسيحية أو الوحدة الإيمانية أو الكنسية، يستحيل أن تتم في دائرة المجهود الإنساني، بل يتحتم وبالضرورة أن يتحد كل واحد وكل جماعة أو كنيسة بالله أولاً, بعمل الروح, وبعد ذلك يمكن وينبغي أن يتحد الكل معا, حتى تصبح رعية واحدة لراع واحد. والراعي الواحد يبقى دائماً والى الأبد هو الرب يسوع دون سواه, لأنه هو المصالح وليس آخر, وهو الوحيد الذي يجمع لأنه يجمع في شخصه, وليس في المبادىء أو القوانين، ثم هو الوحيد الذي يوحد بعمل روحه القدوس الذي يرفع الفوارق من كل نوع, سواء كانت فوارق لون أو جنس أو فكر أو ثقافة أو تقليد. ويكون معيار الواحد هو معيار الكل: «أحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فّي» (غل20:2) 
‏«فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد»: المسيح هنا لا يزال يتعلق بالمثل، أي الخراف وصوت الراعي. فهي لا تتبع إلا إذا ميزت صوت الراعي وتعرفت عليه. أما بالنسبة للرب وأخصائه، فسماع صوته خبرة روحية ذات قيمة ومدلولات غنية يصعب على الفكر والقلم أن يجمعها في سطور. 
‏فالإنسان خُلق وله حاسة تمييز صوت الله، وهذا نسميه «السماع», فالله كان يتكلم مع آدم وحواء، وكانا يسمعان صوت الله. وقبل الخطية كان السمع يلازمه الطاعة، ولما أخطأ لم يفقدا تمييز صوت الله: «فنادى الرب الإله آدم وقال له: أين أنت. فقال: سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لأني عريان, فاختبأت» (تك9:3-10). وهكذا تحول السمح من «سمع وطاعة» إلى «سمع وخوف», وهكذا ظل الإنسان الخاطىء يلازمه الخوف عند سماع صوت الله, إلى أن تعلم كيف يتوب ويعود إلى الله. فصار صوت الله للتائب للبهجة والخلاص عوض الخشية والخوف وتعتبر خبرة التائب إلى الله من جهة سماع صوت الله وتمييزه، الركيزة الاولى والعظمى في كل خبرات الإنسان على مدى حياته كلها, والتي على أساسها يبدأ يتعلم الفهم والحكمة, ويتدرب على قبول صوت المشورة الإلهية، وينمو في تمييز صوت الله من درجة إلى درجة. فدرجة سماع صوت الله تتغير في شدتها ورقتها ولطفها وحنانها وحبها وقربها من مستوى العبد الخاضع، إلى الابن، إلى الخادم الأمين، إلى النبي، إلى الملك، إلى الكاهن, إلى العروس، وكل درجة لها مسئوليتها. وهي تتعدد بتعدد الأشخاص، ولكن قد يحوزها إنسان واحد على مدى خبرات حياته. 
‏ولكن أعجب درجات صوت الله، عموماً هي درجة صوت المسيح التي تخترق كل الحواجز والمستخيلات. فالميت يسمعها ويستجيب لها ويقوم، سواء من موت الجسد كأليعازر، أو موت الخطية مثلي ومثلك، أو في اليوم الأخير حيث يكون موت المسيح هو للقيامة العتيدة التي يتحرك لها كل مخلوق، الأموات والأحياء جميعاً بلا استثناء لقيامة الدينونة. ويعوزني الوقت والأذن التي تسمع لنتكلم عن صوت المسيح مع النفس التي دخلت معه بالتوبة في عهد حب أبدي, كيف يملأها فرحاً ونعيماً وسروراً, يفيض عليها من دسم السماء ويشرق عليها بالمراحم كل صباح، يزينها بكل زينة الروح ويقودها في مراع خضر، كما في المزمور (مز70). 
‏لقد جمع المسيح له رعية من كل لسان وشعب وأمة, لأنه ذُبح واشتراها جميعاً, ألوف ألوف وربوات ربوات مغتسلين بالدم، يقدمون له الخدمة ويستقون من نبع الحكمة. صوتهم بالفرح لا ينقطع عن التسبيح، يدوم على وجه كل الأرض بدوام مجرى الشمس! ... وهكذا صارت بالحق رعية واحدة لراع واحد، تسمع صوته, وتُسمعه صوتها، شهادة أبدية لصالح راعيها... أما إسرائيل فثقلت أذنه عن السمع، وتم فيهم القول: « إنه حسناً كلم الروح القدس أباءنا بإشعياء النبي قائلاً: اذهب إلى هذا الشعب وقل ستسمعون سمعاً ولا تفهمون, وستنظرون نظراً ولا تبصرون. لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ, وبآذانهم سمعوا ثقيلاً, وأعينهم أغمضوها, لئلا يبصروا بأعينهم ويسمعوا ‏بآذانهم ويفهموا بقلوبهم، و يرجعوا فأشفيهم. فليكن معلوما عندكم ان خلاص الله لا أُرسل إلى الأمم وهم سيسمعون» (أع25:28-28)
«رعية واحدة وراع واحد»: قول الرب هنا مطابق حرفياً لنبوة حزقيال النبي: «وأقيم عليها راعياً واحداً فيرعاها، عبدي داود هو يرعاها, وهو يكون لها راعياً» (حز23:34). وهكذا، فإن ما كان منذ الأزل وما صوره حزقيال بالرؤيا من وراء الزمن، تحقق في عمق التاريخ في شخص يسوع المسيح، الراعي الواحد. 
‏ويلاحظ أن الرب لم يذكر أنها تصير حظيرة واحدة، وكأنها أمة أو شعب محدد بحدود وقيود، وهذا يحتسب في المفهوم الكنسي غاية في الأهمية. فلا عودة إلى حظيرة إسرائيل، ولا شركة في نظام تلك الحظيرة كأنه, إنضمام أو تهود، ولكن هو اكتساب للأصل فقط، وليس الفروع, بمعنى اكتساب لكل مواعيد الله للآباء والأنبياء التي تحققت في شخص المسيح. فمن خلال المسيح وحده نستقي من نبع العهد القديم، فهو الأصل الذي تصور عليه العهد القديم كله بكل أمجاده: « أنا يسوع أرسلت ملاكي لأشهد لكم بهذه الأمور عن الكنائس, أنا أصل وذرية داود, كوكب الصبح المنير.» (رؤ16:22) 
‏وعلى هذا الأصل بُنيت الكنائس, ولم يقل هنا «كنيسة» بل «كنائس»، كنائس شعوب وكنائس دهور وأحقاب, ولا سيادة لكنيسة على كنيسة!! عن هذا الأصل الواحد الغني بالله والدسم بالنعمة يقول بولس الرسول: «وان كانت الباكورة مقدسة فكذلك العجين. وان كان الأصل مقدساً (المسيح) فكذلك الأغصان. فإن كان قد قُطع بعض الأغصان وأنت زيتونة برية طُعمت فيها فصرت شريكا في أصل الزيتونة ودسمها... من أجل عدم الإيمان قُطعت وأنت بالإيمان ثبت. لا تستكبر بل خف.» (رو16:11-20) 
‏فالمسيح هو الأصل «أصل داود», أي أصل الوظيفة التي تعين عليها داود كملك ورئيس وراع ونبي للشعب. وكلمة «أصل» تجيء باليونانية جذر(     )، فإن كان جذر داود هو المسيح، فالمعنى أن داود كان يستمد من المسيح كل كيانه. 
‏كذلك فالمسيح هو أمل ذرية د‏اود، حيث «ذرية»» تجيء باليونانية (     ) وتفيد معنى الجنس أو غصن ينبت من الأصل shoot. فالمسيح هو الأصل الذي قام عليه د‏اود هو وذريته، أي امتداده. هذا هو «الشداى» (القدير)، «الأدوناى» (الرب)، «يهوه» ( الله )، رب إبراهيم ، وراعي إسرائيل وداود، المسيا، ملك الدهور إلى الأبد. 
‏وهنا لو نظرنا إلى المسيح كراع واحد أي وحيد، فباعتباره أصل داود فهو وحده الذي يملك مراعي العهد القديم؛ وباعتباره هو ذرية داود، فعليه تقوم الرعاية إلى الأبد. والآن إذ طُعمت الكنائس على هذا الأصل، صارت تمتلك في المسيح وحده كل مراعي العهد القديم وامتدادها فيه إلى الأبد. 
‏على هذا الأساس قامت العلاقات بين الأمم واليهوده لا على أساس ناموس وتعاليم ووصايا بعد ذاتها، بل على أساس المسيح نفسه, كفكر وخلاص وفداء وحياة, فكل ناموس في القديم يعترف بالمسيح رباً وإلها فهو عهد جديد، وكل تعاليم أو وصايا في العهد القديم تشهد للمسيح أنه رب وإله، فهي تعاليم ووصايا العهد الجديد. 
‏وباختصار، نلقي شعاعاً من نور يوضح هذا القانون الإلهي: فإن إسرائيل في القديم كانت حياتها، وكان كيانها كله وبقاؤها متعلقأ بعلاقتها بالله, يهوه، والآن قد اُستعلن يهوه فى المسيح. فكل من لم يؤمن ويعترف بالمسيح من شعب إسرائيل, يكون قد فقد علاقته بالتالي مع الله يهوه. وكل من آمن بالمسيح من الأمم بأنه هو«يهوه» المسيا الله الآتي بالجسد والمستعلن للعالم, «الله ظهر في الجسد» (اتى16:3), يكون قد اكتسب بالتالي كل ميراث العهد القديم في شخص يسوع المسيح. 
‏فالمسيحية ليست امتدادا لليهودية، ولكن المسيحية هي استعلان الله في شخص يسوع المسيح, لتكميل مقاصد الله وخطته الآزلية من أجل خلاص العالم الذي كانت إسرائيل مرحلة بدائية من مراحله الاولى, والتي انتهت برفضها المسيح. 
«رعية واحدة»:  كان هناك نزاع قديم بدأ منذ القرون الوسطى في الكنيسة الغربية, وقد تعدل فيما بعد, من جهة تغيير قراءة «رعية» إلى حظيرة‏، بقصد جعل بابا روما هو «الراعي الواحد» وكنيسة روما هي «الحظيرة» الواحدة للراعي الواحد، وللأسف فهذا بعينه هو الرجوع إلى الفكر اليهودي العنصري، حيث إسرائيل هي الحظيرة الأوحد ولا حظائر غيرها قط، فالأمم كلاب لا غنم !! 
‏ولكنها جاءت في اللغة اليونانية وفي النسخ السريانية والمصرية هكذا: «رعية واحدة وراع واحد».
‏ولكن الفولجاتا اللاتينية حصل فيها تعديل لتناسب الفكر البابوي الروماني، وذلك في بداية سنة 1582وجعلوها قراءة مقدسة غير قابلة للتغيير: «حظيرة واحدة لراع واحد». وللأسف أخذت منها بعض الطبعات الأخرى. وكانت هذه القراءة المغلوط سبباً في التأثير على فكر الكنيسة الرومانية إلى يومنا هذا. 
‏والسؤال الذي بلا جواب هو: إذ كانت الخراف الأخر التي سيجمعها المسيح من كل الشعوب والأمم لم تنشأ من أصل الحظيرة اليهودية في قليل أو كثير: «خراف أخر ليست من هذه ‏الحظيرة»، ولم يرتب لها الرب أن تنضم إلى الحظيرة اليهودية لتأخذ مبدأها من هناك، فقد قال: «ينبغي أن أتي بها»، ولم يقل أنه يجمعها إلى الحظيرة، بل جعلها رعية لا يجمعها إلا شخصه المبارك في حظيرته السمائية، فكيف يمكن أو يتصور أحد أن يقوم في الرعية (من الخراف الأخر) من يدعى هذا الحق، حق أن تتبعه الخراف الأخرى أو تأخذ مبدأها ومنشأها منه؟ ثم فوق هذا وذاك هل «الراعي الواحد» الذي جمع الخراف استقال وسلم وظيفته لآخر؟ أم أنه يقيم رعاة كيفما يشاء ولا يميزهم عنده إلا حساب الوكالة؟ ثم كلمة راع «واحد» هل كلمة «الواحد» هنا عددية أم أنها قرينة الابن «الوحيد» بل ونابعة من الله «الواحد»؟! فالراعي الواحد هنا ليس إنساناً هو كأحد الخراف، بل هو بكل المعايير إله‏! «وأنتم يا غنمي غنم مرعاي اناس أنتم, أنا إلهكم يقول السيد الرب.» (حز31:34) 
‏وكأنه بالمثل الذي قاله ‏المسيح، يريد الوحي الإلهي أن يصور لنا المسيح بصورة شاملة وعجيبة، فهو الباب، وهو البواب، وهو الحظيرة الجديدة, إسرائيل الجديد, التي بلا حدود، وهو الراعي، والخراف هي من لحمه ومن عظامه!!! فالوحدة الشخصية معه القائمة على الخلاص الفردي وهبها المسيح لكل من يؤمن به ويأكله. وهذه الصورة الفردية الوحدوية لعلاقة الراعي الصالح بالرعية، أنهت عل عهد احتكار الرعاة للغنم إلى الأبد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أغسطس 2017)

*ثانياً: استعلان بنوة المسيح ومساواته للآب
(17:10-39)
«أنا والآب واحد.» (30:10) 
«لأني قلت إني ابن الله.» (36:10) 

17:10-18   «لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».​‏هنا يلتفت المسيح نحو الآب ليقدم له ذبيحته، التي هي في الواقع ذبيحة حب، لتجد عند الآب ما يساويها. وإن كان هو يقدمها بحرية إرادته، إلا أنها أيضأ مقدمة في الطاعة المطلقة للآب، لأنها في الأصل هي استجابة لوصية الآب. 
‏ولكن لكي يبرز المسيح العنصر الإلهي في تقديم نفسه ذبيحة حسب الطاعة لوصية الآب، عاد وأوضح أنه لا يقدم نفسه جزافاً, كمن يضيعها أو يفقدها برجاء التعويض، ولكنه قدمها قصداً ليعبر بها الموت بكل أهواله وآلامه، وهو عالم أنه سيقيمها من الموت بسلطانه وبتأكيد الآب. فالذبيحة ليست ذبيحة للموت وحسب، بل هي ذبيحة «موت وقيامة» بحسب مضمون وصية الآب، أو بحسب اتفاق الآب والابن معاً، كخطة أزلية. لأن الابن وُضع عليه أن يخوض الموت بالجسد من أجل افتتاح طريق القيامة من الأموات ليقيم من الموت كل ذي جسد. 
‏هنا لا ينبغي أن يغيب عن بالنا صورة المثل الذي وضعه المسيح من جهة الراعي والخراف والمرعى. فهنا يبلغ المسيح بنفسه حد التفوق المطلق على مفهوم الراعي والرعية والمرعى. فالراعي في مفهوم المسيح هو القادر بإرادته وسلطانه وحده أن يموت من أجل الخراف, ويقوم من الأموات، ليقيم الرعية من الموت ويعطيها المرعى الذي بتذوقه لا تذوق الموت أبداً... هذا هو راعي الخلاص الأبدي. 
بهذا ينتقل المسيح, من داخل المثل الذي قاله, من عورة الراعي إلى حقيقته الأزلية أنه المخلص القادر أن يذهب وراء خروفه الضال حتى إلى أعماق الموت والهاوية ، ليقيمه حياً، وليحيا أمامه إلى الأبد. ولتأكيد معنى اهتمام هذا الراعي العجيب بكل خروف على حدة يقول بولس الرسول: «ولكن الذي وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة, يسوع, نراه مكللاً بالمجد والكرامة، من أجل ألم الموت لكي يذوق, بنعمة الله, الموت لأجل «كل واحد» (عب9:2) 
‏إن الموت الذي كان يمثله الذئب, والذى  كان يرعب قلب الراعي والخراف معا. لا يوجد له مكان في قلب المسيح . لقد افترس المسيح الموت والذئب معاً، واعطى خرافة صك الخلاص من موت ووهبهم حق الحياة الأبدية: «فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد فى اللحم والدم, اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما، لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت, أى إبليس, ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية.» (عب14:2-15) 
«ليس أحد يأخذها مني, بل أضعها أنا من ذاتى, لى سلطان أن أضعها ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً, هذه الوصية قبلتها من أبي»: عجيب حقاً أن يضع المسيح هذه المعادلة الصعبة في صورتها البسيطة المتناهية في البساطة. فهو يستعلن لنا سلطانه المطلق على الموت والحياة معاً, ثم يضع هذا السلطان في توافق مطلق أيضأ مع الآب. هنا جوهر اللاهوت حي ومتلألئ أمام عيوننا وقلوبنا. فالآبن متساو مع الآب في المفاعيل الذاتية للجوهر الإلهي، أي السلطان والقوة والمجد، لأن الآب والابن واحد في هذا الجوهر الإلهي المطلق، فكل ما للآب هو للابن، وما هو للابن هو للآب، ليس على وجه التساوي بالمفهوم الحسابي الذي يفهم الثنائية في الجوهر, بل على وجه الوحدة المطلقة التي تلغي الثنائية في جوهر الله. 
‏على ضوء هذه الحقيقة اللاهوتية، يقول المسيح ويعلن عن سلطانه الفائق بالتالى على كل بشر وكل سلطان بني البشر: «ليس أحد يأخذها مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي... ». المسيح هنا يتحدى كل قوى الظلمة وكل قوى البشر المتعاقده مع الظلام، المسيح يضع «أنا» إزاء أي أحد. 
‏المسيح هنا يجعل موته «أضع حياتي» فعلا إلهياً, يفوق أي تطاول شيطاني أو بشري. وقد عزز المسيح تأكيده هذا في مواقف عدة: «فخرج يسوع وهو عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه, وقال لم: من تطلبون, أجابوه: يسوع الناصري. قال لهم يسوع: أنا هو» (يو4:18-5). وحينما جازف بيلاطس ليعلن سلطانه أمام المسيح بموته أو بإطلاقه، أنكر عليه المسيح هذا السلطان واستعلن هو سلطانه السامي الذي له أن يلغي أي سلطان آخر: «أما تكلمني؟ ألست تعلم أن لي سلطانا أن أصلبك وسلطانا أن أطلقك؟ أجاب يسوع: لم يكن لك علي سلطان البتة لو لم تكن قد أُعطيت من فوق» (يو10:19-11). وبهذا القول استعلن المسيح حريته المطلقة في اختيار الموت حسب مشورة الآب الأزلية. لذلك لم يكن صعبا عليه ولا ثقيلا أن يحمل صليب العار والموت على كتفه: «فخرج وهو حامل صليبه إلى الموضع...» (يو17:19). وفي اللحظة الحاسمة لاقتراب الموت، استقبله المسيح كمن ينتظره وعلى رأسه إكليل الحياة والمجد: «فلما أخذ يسوع الخل قال قد أكمل، ونكس رأسه، وأسلم الروح» (يو30:19). قالها وهو فاتح ذراعيه يسلم الروح في يد الآب إلى حين... 
‏«لى سلطان أن أضعها ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً. هذه الوصية قبلتها من أبي»: لم يكن كافيا لعقول السامعين أن يعلن المسيح عن سلطانه في «أن أضعها من ذاتي»، لذلك أردف هذا السلطان, أي سلطان الموت الإرادي الذي يمكن أن يكون عل مستوى البشر, بسلطان آخر ليس في طاقة البشر قط، وهو سلطان الإقامة من الموت! هنا يعزز المسيح موته كفعل إرادة إلهي غير منظور بفعل إرادة إلهي منظور ومحسوس، وهو القيامة, ليستعلن موته أنه فعل فداء وخلاص، وليبرىء موته من مفهوم الاضطرار أو الانهزام لقوى الظلام. 
‏فقول الرب: «لى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً», الأمر الذي حققه بالفعل, يستعلن فيه سلطانه على الموت، بمعنى أنه يأخذ الموت لنفسه عندما يشاء ويلقيه عنه كما يشاء. وهذا بعينه هو «سلطان عدم الموت» القائم والدائم في طبيعة الابن وجوهره الإلهي. 
‏وإذا تعمقنا قليلا في هذه الطبيعة الفائقة التي فيها يتساوى سلطان حرية الموت مع سلطان حرية القيامة من الموت، لأدركنا أن فعل الموت والقيامة هما حاضران معاً, كحدث واحد, في تدبير المسيح بدون اهتزاز ولا افتراق. هذا السلطان على الموت والقيامة من الموت قبله المسيح من الآب كوصية للتنفيذ لينفذه في ذاته لتكميل تدبير خطة الآب لخلاص العالم. ومن هذا «السلطان» عينه على الموت والإقامة من الموت, الذي نقذه المسيح الكلمة المتجسد في ذاته، حسب وصية الآب من أجل الإنسان, صار بالتالي للمسيح نفس «هذا السلطان» على إعطاء عبور الموت والقيامة, أي الميلاد الجديد السماوي, لكل من يؤمن به، «وأما كل الذين قبلوه، فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولادالله أي المؤمنون باسمه، الذين وُلدوا... من الله» (يو12:1-13). أي أنه نفذ هذا «السلطان» في نفسه ليعطيه للآخرين, إنما من خلال إخضاعه الموت والقيامة لنفسه أولاً!! 
«فسلطان» المسيح عل إعطاء الحياة الأبدية للإنسان يستمده من طبيعته ومن وصية الآب, ومن فعل ذبيحته التي جاز بها الموت وظفر بالحياة بالقيامة من الموت: «تكلم يسوع بهذا ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال: أيها الآب قد آتت الساعة، مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك أيضاً، إذ أعطيته سلطاناً على كل جسد ليعطي حياة أبدية لكل من أعطيته.» (يو1:17-2) 
‏أما بعد قيامته من الأموات، بعد أن داس الموت وأبطل سلطانه وأخضع كل سلاطين الظملة تحت قدميه، أعلن لتلاميذه عن سلطانه المطلق هكذا: «فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلاً: دُفع إلى كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض.» (مت18:28) 
‏ولكن لم يكن المسيح أبداً بدون هذا السطان حتى قبل موته وقيامته، لأن هذا السلطان في طبيعته, فقد أعلن بالقول والفعل عن سلطانه على مغفرة الخطايا (مت6:9) وسلطانه على الدينونة (يو27:5) وسلطانه على إعطاء الحياة (يو2:17) وسلطانه على القيامة من الموت (يو18:10). لذلك، فإعلانه عن سلطانه المطلق في السماء وعلى الأرض لتلاميذه بعد القيامة (مت18:28)، لم يكن إلا استعلاناً وتحقيقاً فعليا لما كان ولما هو موجود ولكل ما سمعوه ورأوه من أقواله وأعماله، ولإعطائهم هذا «السلطان باسمه» على مغفرة الخطايا وإجراء المعمودية لقبول الميلاد الجديد. 
‏وهنا يلزمنا أن نصالح بين الزمني والأبدي في أفعال المسيح من جهة موته وقيامته. فكل ما صار إليه المسيح تحت الزمن والناموس، كان قائما في العلم والمشيئة والإرادة الإلهية قبل إنشاء العالم. فكل النبوات أعلنت ما سيكون قبل أن يكون، خاصة عن موته الخلاصي وقيامته المحيية. اسمع ما يقوله بولس الرسول حينها رفع عينيه فرأى ما هو قائم في نص الخطة الأزلية من جهة أسمائنا المكتوبة بين المخلصين قبل تأسيس العالم! «مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح، كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة» (أف3:1-4) 
‏أما القديس يوحنا فقد اطلع على السفر المكتوب فيه أسماء الخراف الناطقة المعينين للحياة الأبدية: «فسيسجد له (للوحش) جميع الساكنين على الأرض، الذين ليست أسماؤهم مكتوبة منذ تأسيس العالم في سفر حياة الخروف الذي ذُبح» (رؤ8:13) 
‏كذلك، حينما خاطب المسيح الآب، فإنما كان يخاطبه كابن ليُسمعنا نحن عن سر علاقته الأزلية بالآب، التي لم تتغير ولم تنقص ولم تزد إلا بما استلزمته مظاهر التجسد التي قبلها الابن لحسابنا. فالمجد والحب وكل شيء بين الآب والابن انحجبت قليلا بالتجسد، لتعود كما كانت بالقيامة من الأموات: «والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم» (يو5:17)، «كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي...» (يو10:17)، «... لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم» (يو24:17‏). والمسيح ألمح إلى ذلك في لفتة سريعة، إنما ذات عمق لانهائي بقوله: «فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعداً إلى حيث كان أولاً...» (يو62:6) هنا يكشف المسيح عن سر كينونته الدائمة والأزلية مع الآب منذ البدء، عابراً على فعل تجسده وموته وقيامته على أنها إرسالية زمنية عابرة لغربة على الأرض، أكمل واجباتها حسب الوصية دون أن تحتجز أو تنتقص شيئاً من كيانه. 
‏وسفر الرؤيا يعلن ذلك في اختصار شديد ورتابة مبدعة: «نعمة لكم وسلام من الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي...» (رؤ4:1)، «أنا هو الألف والياء, البداية والنهاية, يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء.» (رؤ8:1) 
‏وهكذا يتبين لنا من كل هذه الأقوال والنبوات، أن أعمال الله تقطع فراسخ الزمن في ومضة البرق وتطوي الأماكن والأجيال والخلائق وكل ما كان وما سيكون، في كلمة: «أنا هو الأف والياء البداية والنهاية». والمسيح جاء ليكمل بالفعل الزمني ما كان كائناً وكاملاً في الحق الأبدي. أو باختصار أشد: إن كل أعمال الكلمة الابن المتجسد كانت جاهزة وحاضرة، بل ومكملة أيضاً، لحظة مجيئه وظهوره، وذلك واضح في قوله: «لى سلطان...». وإن هذا السلطان هو «وصية قبلتها من أبي», وهي قائمة بالنبوة في انتظاره، «لذلك عند دخوله إلى العالم يقول: ذبيحة وقرباناً لم ترد ولكن هيأت لى جسداً... ثم قلت هأنذا أجيء, في درج الكتاب مكتوب عني, لأفعل مشيتك يا الله.» (عب5:10و7) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 أغسطس 2017)

*19:10-21   فَحَدَثَ أَيْضاً انْشِقَاقٌ بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ بِسَبَبِ هَذَا الْكلاَمِ. فَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْهُمْ: «بِهِ شَيْطَانٌ وَهُوَ يَهْذِي. لِمَاذَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ لَهُ؟». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «لَيْسَ هَذَا كلاَمَ مَنْ بِهِ شَيْطَانٌ. أَلَعَلَّ شَيْطَاناً يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَفْتَحَ أَعْيُنَ الْعُمْيَانِ؟».​
‏وكما هي العادة، فبعد كل تعليم يقدمه المسيح, ينقسم السامعون إلى مناقض فاقد الاتزان في النقد، وإلى مدافع خائف متراجع عن إعلان إيمانه. كما أن الانقسام, كما رأينا سابقاً, إما يكون بين الجموع، وهو تعبير عن عامة الشعب غير المتعلم: «فحدث انشقاق في الجمع لسببه. وكان قوم منهم يريدون أن يمسكوه، ولكن لم يلق أحد عليه الايادي» (يو43:7-44)؛ وإما يكون بين الفريسيين، وهي طبقة المتعلمين وحفظة الناموس: «فقال قوم من الفريسيين: هذا الإنسان ليس من الله لأنه لا يحفظ السبت، أخرون قالوا: كيف يقدر إنسان خاطىء أن يعمل مثل هذه الآيات؟ وكان بينهم انشقاق» (يو16:9)؛ وإما أن يكون بين اليهود، وهو تعبير عام يشمل المتعلمين وغالباً من سكان أورشليم، كما جاء في الآية التي نحن بصددها. 
‏وهذا الحكم المتهور على تعاليم المسيح: « به شيطان وهو يهذي» يوضح تغرب الأذن والقلب عند هؤلاء السامعين عن مستوى إدراك صوت الله وفهم مقاصده الإلهية. ونحن لا نستنكنر عليهم هذه الجهالة والحماقة ، فالتعاليم التي أسسوا عليها فكرهم وإيمانهم بلغت حدا من التفاهة، وذلك بالخوض في صغائر التخريجات الخرافية للوصايا والإنشغال بالأمور السياسية والدنيوية، حتى انطمست معالم الحكمة من قلوبهم فعميت بصائرهم عن رؤية الحق المستعلن لهم في المسيح قولا وعملا 
‏ولا تزال هذه الخطورة محدقة بالإيمان السيحي حتى اليوم عندما يترك الرعاة جوهر الإيمان، والتمسك بمبادىء الفداء والخلاص، والدعوة إل التوبة وتسليم الحياة في سيرة القداسة والطهارة, وينشغلون بالأمور الأخرى. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أغسطس 2017)

*22:10-24   وَكَانَ عِيدُ التَّجْدِيدِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَكَانَ شِتَاءٌ. وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَمَشَّى فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ. فَاحْتَاطَ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْراً».​
‏من جهة ما هو عيد التجديد، نرجو الرجوع للشرح في أول الأصحاح التاسع. أما من جهة المناسبة، فقد كان من أسلوب القديس يوحنا أن يذكر مناسبة الحديث، إما في بدء الكلام أوفي نهايته. فحديث الراعي الصالح كان هو حديث عيد التجديد في أورشليم. كما يذكرة القديس يوحنا أيضا أن المسيح كان يتمشى في رواق سليمان لأن الوقت كان شتاء, وموسم أمطار ثقيلة, فكان الهيكل ورواق سليمان ملجأ للمعلم من البرد والمطر. ولو حسبنا التاريخ لوجدنا أن عيد التجديد الواقع في هذه السنة كان في 25 من شهر كسلو اليهودي لسنة 29 م ويقابل الآن 19 ديسبر.  
‏أما المناسبة الأساسية التي تربط سؤال اليهود للمسيح بهذا العيد، فهو الرجاء الملتهب الذي تثيره ذكريات هذا العيد في قلوب اليهود من جهة الخلاص السياسي من المستعمر والعبودية للسلطة الرومانية، كما عمل الله على يدي يهوذا المكابي وهزم السوريين وطردهم من البلاد. والآن، قد ظنوا أن على يدي المسيح أيضأ يتم الخلاص من عبودية الرومان، فكان هذا الإلحاح على المسيح لكي يكشف لهم عن شخصه، لأن أحاديث السيح كلها كانت تمس الخلاص ولكن بنوع لم يفهموه، فتعلقت نفوسهم بين القبول والرفض. فأجابهم المسيح وكشف لهم, لا عن شخصه بل عن شخصهم، وكيف أنهم أخطاوا الرؤية والفهم، فهو هو المسيا ولكن ليس لهم، وهم اليهود ولكن ليسوا يهود الموعد. 
«فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له: إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا؟»: هذا الوصف لا يمت إلى شدة التعلق أو عن رغبة ملحة للسماع, ولكن هي محاولة للضغط والإرهاب، فسؤال اليهود كان على مستوى التحقيق والإلزام النهائي بكشف السر عن شخصيته؛ لأن المعروف عن المسيح أنه كان دائماً أبداً يتكلم بالأمثال مع الذين ليسوا من خاصته، مما أرهق فكرهم الضيق، فوجدوها الآن فرصة سانحة في هذا العيد أن يلزموه بالإفصاح العلني عن شخصه. فهذا هو عيد الأنوار, وهو يقول: إنه هو «نور العالم» (5:9‏). وهذا عيد الحرية، وهو يقول: «إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً» (36:8). وهذا هو عيد تطهير الهيكل، وهو سبق أن تولى تطهيره بنفسه (13:2-17). فلماذا إذن لا يحمل راية القائد المحرر؟ 
‏والأن على القارىء أن يتصور مدى تعلق أنفسهم فعلا بكل كلام المسيح، ولكن لشدة الأسف كان ذلك على المستوى السياسي والوطني. كانوا على أتم استعداد لإعلان الثورة وحمله على الأعناق، وتقديم أجسادهم للذبح والحريق بلا أي تردد, ولكن وللأسف لم يكونوا مستعدين للتوبة عن خطاياهم أو إعلان تجديد حياتهم! أليس هذا حال الكثيرين من المتحمسين للكنيسة والدين حتى إلى سفك الدم, وهم غرباء عن الإنجيل، وغير مستعدين لقبول كلمة التوبة أو الخلاص؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أغسطس 2017)

*25:10-26  أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «إِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. اَلأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا بِاسْمِ أَبِي هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي. وَلَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ.​
«إِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. اَلأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا بِاسْمِ أَبِي هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي»: لم يكن كلام المسيح لهم إلا اختباراً لإيمانهم. المسيح يتكلم بكلام هو بحد ذاته نور وحق وحياة؛ إذن فهو دينونة مريعة للذين يرفضون بلا عذر, ولكن إن قالوا إن الكلام صعب عليهم، فهوذا الأعمال تشهد لصدق القول وتحكم بصدق الدينونة. إذن، الكلام والأعمال هي بحد ذاتها تتكلم أن المسيح هو من عند الآب، وباسمه كل ما يقول ويعمل. إذن، فلا داعي أن «يقول جهراً» إنه المسيح، هذا متروك لهم هم أن يقولوه ويشهدوا له ويؤمنوا به: أليسوا هم معلمي إسرائيل؟ كيف لا يعرفون مسيح الكتب والأنبياء؟ لو كان رجاؤهم صحيحا لعرفوا المسيح، ولكن رجاءهم مزيف هو، ومعرفتهم غاشة صنعتها أهواؤهم ونسجها كبرياؤهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أغسطس 2017)

*26:10-30  «لَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي. أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».​
‏المسيح هنا يكشف السبب الأساسي لإخفاقهم في معرفته وبالتالي عدم إيمانهم. وما هو السبب الرئيسي في عدم إيمانهم؟ يقول الرب: إن خرافة تسمع صوته فتجري إليه، وهو أيضأ يعرف خرافة ويسير أمامها وهي تتبعه، وما معنى هذا؟ 
‏معناه، أن للإنسان أذناً روحية مُنحت له ووُضعت في تركيب كيانه ليسمع بها صوت الله. هذه الأذن الروحية إما تنشغل بصوت الله، وتتمرن على تمييزه فتتعرف عليه بسهولة، وتطيع مشوراته بدون حذر أو خوف أو شكوك، فتسير أمام الله بالكمال الروحي الذي يرضيه, «سر أمامي وكن كاملاً» (تك1:17)؛ وإما تنشغل بمشاغل الدنيا وتتلهى بها، إلى الدرجة التي تطمس معالم صوت الله، فلا يعود الإنسان ينشغل بصوت الله، بل يجد صعوبة في طاعته, وتتربى عنده حاسة العقل الشكاك على قياس المعارف والمنطق الدنيوي الناقص، فيشك في كل إيحاءات الخير التي تصطدم بها أذناه ء فيلقيها جانباً ريثما يتحقق منها, وهيهات إن يتحقق، فإنها تتلاشى ولا تعود... 
‏هؤلاء اليهود سلموا آذانهم لمجد الدنيا، وإعلاء شأن أرض الوطن, ومحبة المال, أصل كل الشرور (1تى10:6) والتمسك بالحرف القاتل، وفهم ميراث الآباء الروحي على أنه تركة تؤول من تلقاء ذاتها لأبناء الجسد؛ كل هذا أضعف حاسة سماع صوت الله في الأذن الروحية وازداد طنين العالم المادي فيها حتى أتلفها... فلما ظهر الله بالجسد وتكلم معهم وجهاً لوجه أشد مما كلم الله موسى في القديم، لم يسمعوه على قياس أذن الآباء والأنبياء في القديم. ولما سمعوه لم يفهموه، لأن قياس العطايا والمواهب الإلهية تلوثت عندهم بالتراب تلوثاً شديداً، ولم يعودوا يميزون بين السماويات والأرضيات. ولما سمعوه ولم يفهموه, لم يأتوا باللوم على أنفسهم, بل شتموه وأهانوه ورفعوا أيديهم عليه ليقتلوه مرات كثيرة. فقامت ضدهم القضية وتثبتت الدينونة عليهم؛ لأن منهم من سمع الصوت، وتعرف على الله, وأطاع، وتبع, هؤلاء هم بالحق أبناء الميراث وحفدة الآباء والأنبياء، هؤلاء كانوا معروفين لله والمسيح منذ البدء منذ إنشاء العالم، أسماؤهم مكتوبة كنقش الحجارة على كف الله الآب منذ الدهر, هؤلاء هم بنو الله الحى, أبناء الملكوت, أهل بيت الله، خراف اليمين, أصدقاء العريس, ومدعوو العرس السماوي، ورثة العهد الأبدي، وأصحاب صهيون الجديدة: «وقالت صهيون: قد تركني الرب, وسيدي نسيني. هل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها؟ حتى هؤلاء ينسين وأنا لا أنساك. هوذا على كفي نقشتك, أسوارك أمامي دائماً.» (إش14:49-16) 
‏هؤلاء قد تثبتت لهم الحياة الأبدية كميراث، كما بقسم إلهي، ليس لأنهم عرفوا الرب وكأنهم اكتشقوه، بل لأنهم لما لم يريدوا أن يعرفوا سواه، أدركوا أنهم معروفون عنده، وبقي هو نصيبهم كما هو!! «نصيبي هو الرب قالت نفسي» (مرا24:3)، «إلى من نذهب كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك.» (يو68:6) 
‏هؤلاء لم يحبوا الرب كأنهم أصحاب فضل، ولكن لأنهم لما «لم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت» (رؤ11:12), انسكب روح الحياة وحب الله في قلبهم, فصاروا أحياء، أحباء، ومحبوبين. 
‏هؤلاء يقول الرب عنهم إنهم خراف الحياة الأبدية، فهي لن تهلك إلى الأبد، ليس لأنه حصنها ضد الهلاك, ولكن لأنها تحصنت بالرب ضد نفسها، فلا يُهلك النفس إلا نفسها... وهل الخراف الناطقة بالروح التي سمعت صوت الله وظفرت بالمسيرة خلف الراعي الصالح تخشى موارد الهلاك؟ «أيضاً إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شرا, لأنك أنت معي» (مز4:23). وهل يستطيع الذئب أن يخطف نفساً أمسك بها الرب يسوع؟ فأن يُمسك الرب نفساً هو هو على المستوى اللاهوتي أن يتحد بها؛ وعلى المستوى الإنجيلي هي تصير من «أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه» (أف30:5). وبعد هذا هل يمكن أن يخطفها أحد من يده؟ 
الإعلان الأعظم عن سر الحياة والأمان المطلق لمختاري الله
«أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل, ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد»: ‏المعنى سهل لو تتبعنا تداعي المعاني السابقة، فالفريسيون يدعون السيادة على الشعب، بصفتهم رعاة استلموا الرعاية من ابائهم بمقتضى تلمذتهم لموسى والناموس الذي استلمه موسى بيد ملائكة. لكن المسيح يستعلن المصدر الذي استلم منه الرعاية، وبالتالي الخراف، فليس هو الآباء ولا موس ولا الناموس من يد ملائكة، بل من الله مباشرة بصفته أباه «أبي»، والله بصفته أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح هو أعظم من الكل، أعظم من الآباء جيعا ومن موسى ومن الملائكة ومن كل ما في السموات أو الأرض. والخراف المختارة هي في الحقيقة ملك الله وحده. والله, وإن كان قد استأمن الآباء والأنبياء والملوك قديما على خرافة, إلا أنهم كانوا كلهم عبيدا أخطأوا، وزلوا جميعا على مستوى الخراف ذاتها. أما المسيح فقد أعطاه الآب الخراف عن جدارة بصفته الابن المحبوب القدوس والممجد والمساوي للآب. فانتقلت الخراف من يد الآب إل يد الابن كما من المثيل إلى المثيل: «كانوا لك وأعطيتهم لي» (يو6:17‏). انتقلت من يد المالك إلى الفادي، ولو تمعن القارىء لوجد أن الفادي والمالك واحد, لأن الفادي فدى خراف الآب الضالة بحياته، وإذ فداها بحياته يكون قد امتلكها، ولكنه بالنهاية امتلكها لحساب المالك: «وبعد ذلك... متى سلم الملك لله الآب... » (اكو24:15) «أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس الذين أعطيتني من العالم, كانوا لك وأعطيتهم لى... وكل ما هو لى فهو لك, وما هو لك فهو لي... » (يو6:17و10) 
«ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي»: الذين فداهم المسيح، قدسهم بالروح القدس، ثم قدسهم للآب بالتالى لينالوا تقديس الآب كما نالوا تقديس الابن والروح القدس: «لأنه به (بالمسيح) لنا كلينا (اليهود والأمم) قدوما في روح واحد إلى الآب» (أف18:2). ثم يكمل بولس الرسول ليوضح منتهى مشيئة الله من جهة مختاريه هكذا: «فلستم إذا بعد غرباء ونًزلا، بل رعية (خراف) مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله» (أف19:2). فالذين كانوا ممسوكين بيد المسيح (متحدين)، ولم يستطيع أحد أن يخطفهم من يد المسيح لأنه وضع حياته ثمناً لحياة كل خروف، وصاروا أعضاء جسده من لحمه ومن عظامه، هؤلاء صاروا بالتالى في يد الآب محفوظين مع القديسين، مختومين رعية الله الآب، محسوبين أهلا في بيت الله. أما الذين هم في يد الآب فلم يعد يقدر أحد أن يخطفهم، ولا حتى الشيطان يستطيع أن يمسهم، لأن روح الله صار هوبذرة الحياة التي يحيونها في الله كأبناء, أي صاروا متحدين بالآب كما هم متحدون بالابن والروح القدس. 
فالقديس يوحنا مهد لهذا المعنى، من قبل، بقوله: «أما كل الذين قبلوه (قبلوا المسيح) فأعطاهم سلطاناً (الروح القدس) أن يصيروا أولاد الله, أي المؤمنون باسمه (المسيح)، الذين وُلدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله» (يو12:1-13) ويكمل القديس يوحنا مفهوم «المولود من الله» هكذا: «كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية، لأن زرعه (بذرة حياة الله) يثبت فيه ولا يستطيع أن يخطىء لأنه مولود من الله...» (1يو9:3)
‏ولكن، إذ يظهر من هذا أن هناك وعداً من الله بالحفظ الكامل والنهائي للذين قبلوا المسيح وصاروا أولاد الله، يتحتم علينا أن نفرق بين تأكيدات وعود الله النابعة والمتشية مع قدراته السرمدية اللانهائية من جهة, وبين ضعف الإنسان وتغيرات مشيئاته من جهة أخرى. فإذا سقط الإنسان من حياته الروحية في مرحلة من مراحل نموه وتكامله، فهذا ليس قصوراً في عمل النعمة الإلهية, ولا هو بسبب طغيان الشر فوق ما يحتمل الإنسان، ولكن السبب والعلة إنما هما في عدم استخدام الإنسان لعوامل النعمة المتعددة والموضوعة لخدمته, واستهانته بخديعة الخطية، فالإنسان يستحيل أن يُحفظ ضد نفسه رغم مشيئته!!! 
‏إذن، لماذا أعطى الله لنا هذه التأكيدات، وكأنها أسوار تحمينا كلية وكاملة؟ السبب في ذلك غاية في العجب وغاية في القوة: وهو أن من يتمسك بهذه التأكيدات الإلهية تمسكاً قويا بكل قلبه وفكره وقدرته ومن كل نفسه، يفوز بعملها الكامل بلا نقصان، والقصص في ذلك كثيرة. لهذا يعطي القديس يوحنا تكميلاً لمفهوم الميلاد من الله وعمل بذرة الله في كيان الإنسان إيجابياً من قتل استجابة الإنسان هكذا: «نعلم أن كل من وُلد من الله لا يخطىء، بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه والشرير لا يمسه» (ايو18:5). هنا «بذرة الله» أثمرت قوة في الإنسان، يحفظ بها نفسه ضد إغراءات الخطية وسطوة الشر والشرير، إلى الدرجة التي فيها, في هذه القوة, لا يستطيع الشيطان أن يقترب إليه!! وهذا ما نسمعه كثيرا وكثيرا جداً في تاريخ حياة القديسين في كل جيل وفي كل أمة. 
‏وهذا الكلام الذي يقوله الرب يسوع عن الأمان والعناية والرعاية معاً والحفظ في يد الله، هذه التي يطرحها كوثيقة من الآب نفسه ويضمنها المسيح بحياته للذين يتبعونه ويعيشون تحت رعايته, سبق أن عبر عنها الروح في العهد القديم كوعد سيكون وقد كان: «أنتم شهودي يقول الرب، وعبدي, الذي اخترته، لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي، وتفهموا أني أنا هو, قبلي لم يصور إله وبعدي لا يكون. أنا أنا الرب وليس غيري مُخلّص. أنا أخبرت وخلصت وأعلمت وليس بينكم غريب، وأنتم شهودي، يقول الرب، وأنا الله. أيضاً من اليوم أنا هو ولا منقذ من يدي, أفعل ومن يرد» (إش10:43-13). وتوضيح ذلك، أن كل الذين هم تحت رعاية المسيح، هم بالتال تحت حماية الله نفسه كوعد... لأن حماية الله الفائقة المتساوية مع قدراته, تضمنها الآن علاقة المسيح بالآب. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أغسطس 2017)

*26:10-30  «لَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي. أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».​
‏المسيح هنا يكشف السبب الأساسي لإخفاقهم في معرفته وبالتالي عدم إيمانهم. وما هو السبب الرئيسي في عدم إيمانهم؟ يقول الرب: إن خرافة تسمع صوته فتجري إليه، وهو أيضأ يعرف خرافة ويسير أمامها وهي تتبعه، وما معنى هذا؟ 
‏معناه، أن للإنسان أذناً روحية مُنحت له ووُضعت في تركيب كيانه ليسمع بها صوت الله. هذه الأذن الروحية إما تنشغل بصوت الله، وتتمرن على تمييزه فتتعرف عليه بسهولة، وتطيع مشوراته بدون حذر أو خوف أو شكوك، فتسير أمام الله بالكمال الروحي الذي يرضيه, «سر أمامي وكن كاملاً» (تك1:17)؛ وإما تنشغل بمشاغل الدنيا وتتلهى بها، إلى الدرجة التي تطمس معالم صوت الله، فلا يعود الإنسان ينشغل بصوت الله، بل يجد صعوبة في طاعته, وتتربى عنده حاسة العقل الشكاك على قياس المعارف والمنطق الدنيوي الناقص، فيشك في كل إيحاءات الخير التي تصطدم بها أذناه ء فيلقيها جانباً ريثما يتحقق منها, وهيهات إن يتحقق، فإنها تتلاشى ولا تعود... 
‏هؤلاء اليهود سلموا آذانهم لمجد الدنيا، وإعلاء شأن أرض الوطن, ومحبة المال, أصل كل الشرور (1تى10:6) والتمسك بالحرف القاتل، وفهم ميراث الآباء الروحي على أنه تركة تؤول من تلقاء ذاتها لأبناء الجسد؛ كل هذا أضعف حاسة سماع صوت الله في الأذن الروحية وازداد طنين العالم المادي فيها حتى أتلفها... فلما ظهر الله بالجسد وتكلم معهم وجهاً لوجه أشد مما كلم الله موسى في القديم، لم يسمعوه على قياس أذن الآباء والأنبياء في القديم. ولما سمعوه لم يفهموه، لأن قياس العطايا والمواهب الإلهية تلوثت عندهم بالتراب تلوثاً شديداً، ولم يعودوا يميزون بين السماويات والأرضيات. ولما سمعوه ولم يفهموه, لم يأتوا باللوم على أنفسهم, بل شتموه وأهانوه ورفعوا أيديهم عليه ليقتلوه مرات كثيرة. فقامت ضدهم القضية وتثبتت الدينونة عليهم؛ لأن منهم من سمع الصوت، وتعرف على الله, وأطاع، وتبع, هؤلاء هم بالحق أبناء الميراث وحفدة الآباء والأنبياء، هؤلاء كانوا معروفين لله والمسيح منذ البدء منذ إنشاء العالم، أسماؤهم مكتوبة كنقش الحجارة على كف الله الآب منذ الدهر, هؤلاء هم بنو الله الحى, أبناء الملكوت, أهل بيت الله، خراف اليمين, أصدقاء العريس, ومدعوو العرس السماوي، ورثة العهد الأبدي، وأصحاب صهيون الجديدة: «وقالت صهيون: قد تركني الرب, وسيدي نسيني. هل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها؟ حتى هؤلاء ينسين وأنا لا أنساك. هوذا على كفي نقشتك, أسوارك أمامي دائماً.» (إش14:49-16) 
‏هؤلاء قد تثبتت لهم الحياة الأبدية كميراث، كما بقسم إلهي، ليس لأنهم عرفوا الرب وكأنهم اكتشقوه، بل لأنهم لما لم يريدوا أن يعرفوا سواه، أدركوا أنهم معروفون عنده، وبقي هو نصيبهم كما هو!! «نصيبي هو الرب قالت نفسي» (مرا24:3)، «إلى من نذهب كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك.» (يو68:6) 
‏هؤلاء لم يحبوا الرب كأنهم أصحاب فضل، ولكن لأنهم لما «لم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت» (رؤ11:12), انسكب روح الحياة وحب الله في قلبهم, فصاروا أحياء، أحباء، ومحبوبين. 
‏هؤلاء يقول الرب عنهم إنهم خراف الحياة الأبدية، فهي لن تهلك إلى الأبد، ليس لأنه حصنها ضد الهلاك, ولكن لأنها تحصنت بالرب ضد نفسها، فلا يُهلك النفس إلا نفسها... وهل الخراف الناطقة بالروح التي سمعت صوت الله وظفرت بالمسيرة خلف الراعي الصالح تخشى موارد الهلاك؟ «أيضاً إذا سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا أخاف شرا, لأنك أنت معي» (مز4:23). وهل يستطيع الذئب أن يخطف نفساً أمسك بها الرب يسوع؟ فأن يُمسك الرب نفساً هو هو على المستوى اللاهوتي أن يتحد بها؛ وعلى المستوى الإنجيلي هي تصير من «أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه» (أف30:5). وبعد هذا هل يمكن أن يخطفها أحد من يده؟ 
الإعلان الأعظم عن سر الحياة والأمان المطلق لمختاري الله
«أبي الذي أعطاني إياها هو أعظم من الكل, ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي. أنا والآب واحد»: ‏المعنى سهل لو تتبعنا تداعي المعاني السابقة، فالفريسيون يدعون السيادة على الشعب، بصفتهم رعاة استلموا الرعاية من ابائهم بمقتضى تلمذتهم لموسى والناموس الذي استلمه موسى بيد ملائكة. لكن المسيح يستعلن المصدر الذي استلم منه الرعاية، وبالتالي الخراف، فليس هو الآباء ولا موس ولا الناموس من يد ملائكة، بل من الله مباشرة بصفته أباه «أبي»، والله بصفته أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح هو أعظم من الكل، أعظم من الآباء جيعا ومن موسى ومن الملائكة ومن كل ما في السموات أو الأرض. والخراف المختارة هي في الحقيقة ملك الله وحده. والله, وإن كان قد استأمن الآباء والأنبياء والملوك قديما على خرافة, إلا أنهم كانوا كلهم عبيدا أخطأوا، وزلوا جميعا على مستوى الخراف ذاتها. أما المسيح فقد أعطاه الآب الخراف عن جدارة بصفته الابن المحبوب القدوس والممجد والمساوي للآب. فانتقلت الخراف من يد الآب إل يد الابن كما من المثيل إلى المثيل: «كانوا لك وأعطيتهم لي» (يو6:17‏). انتقلت من يد المالك إلى الفادي، ولو تمعن القارىء لوجد أن الفادي والمالك واحد, لأن الفادي فدى خراف الآب الضالة بحياته، وإذ فداها بحياته يكون قد امتلكها، ولكنه بالنهاية امتلكها لحساب المالك: «وبعد ذلك... متى سلم الملك لله الآب... » (اكو24:15) «أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس الذين أعطيتني من العالم, كانوا لك وأعطيتهم لى... وكل ما هو لى فهو لك, وما هو لك فهو لي... » (يو6:17و10) 
«ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطف من يد أبي»: الذين فداهم المسيح، قدسهم بالروح القدس، ثم قدسهم للآب بالتالى لينالوا تقديس الآب كما نالوا تقديس الابن والروح القدس: «لأنه به (بالمسيح) لنا كلينا (اليهود والأمم) قدوما في روح واحد إلى الآب» (أف18:2). ثم يكمل بولس الرسول ليوضح منتهى مشيئة الله من جهة مختاريه هكذا: «فلستم إذا بعد غرباء ونًزلا، بل رعية (خراف) مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله» (أف19:2). فالذين كانوا ممسوكين بيد المسيح (متحدين)، ولم يستطيع أحد أن يخطفهم من يد المسيح لأنه وضع حياته ثمناً لحياة كل خروف، وصاروا أعضاء جسده من لحمه ومن عظامه، هؤلاء صاروا بالتالى في يد الآب محفوظين مع القديسين، مختومين رعية الله الآب، محسوبين أهلا في بيت الله. أما الذين هم في يد الآب فلم يعد يقدر أحد أن يخطفهم، ولا حتى الشيطان يستطيع أن يمسهم، لأن روح الله صار هوبذرة الحياة التي يحيونها في الله كأبناء, أي صاروا متحدين بالآب كما هم متحدون بالابن والروح القدس. 
فالقديس يوحنا مهد لهذا المعنى، من قبل، بقوله: «أما كل الذين قبلوه (قبلوا المسيح) فأعطاهم سلطاناً (الروح القدس) أن يصيروا أولاد الله, أي المؤمنون باسمه (المسيح)، الذين وُلدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله» (يو12:1-13) ويكمل القديس يوحنا مفهوم «المولود من الله» هكذا: «كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية، لأن زرعه (بذرة حياة الله) يثبت فيه ولا يستطيع أن يخطىء لأنه مولود من الله...» (1يو9:3)
‏ولكن، إذ يظهر من هذا أن هناك وعداً من الله بالحفظ الكامل والنهائي للذين قبلوا المسيح وصاروا أولاد الله، يتحتم علينا أن نفرق بين تأكيدات وعود الله النابعة والمتشية مع قدراته السرمدية اللانهائية من جهة, وبين ضعف الإنسان وتغيرات مشيئاته من جهة أخرى. فإذا سقط الإنسان من حياته الروحية في مرحلة من مراحل نموه وتكامله، فهذا ليس قصوراً في عمل النعمة الإلهية, ولا هو بسبب طغيان الشر فوق ما يحتمل الإنسان، ولكن السبب والعلة إنما هما في عدم استخدام الإنسان لعوامل النعمة المتعددة والموضوعة لخدمته, واستهانته بخديعة الخطية، فالإنسان يستحيل أن يُحفظ ضد نفسه رغم مشيئته!!! 
‏إذن، لماذا أعطى الله لنا هذه التأكيدات، وكأنها أسوار تحمينا كلية وكاملة؟ السبب في ذلك غاية في العجب وغاية في القوة: وهو أن من يتمسك بهذه التأكيدات الإلهية تمسكاً قويا بكل قلبه وفكره وقدرته ومن كل نفسه، يفوز بعملها الكامل بلا نقصان، والقصص في ذلك كثيرة. لهذا يعطي القديس يوحنا تكميلاً لمفهوم الميلاد من الله وعمل بذرة الله في كيان الإنسان إيجابياً من قتل استجابة الإنسان هكذا: «نعلم أن كل من وُلد من الله لا يخطىء، بل المولود من الله يحفظ نفسه والشرير لا يمسه» (ايو18:5). هنا «بذرة الله» أثمرت قوة في الإنسان، يحفظ بها نفسه ضد إغراءات الخطية وسطوة الشر والشرير، إلى الدرجة التي فيها, في هذه القوة, لا يستطيع الشيطان أن يقترب إليه!! وهذا ما نسمعه كثيرا وكثيرا جداً في تاريخ حياة القديسين في كل جيل وفي كل أمة. 
‏وهذا الكلام الذي يقوله الرب يسوع عن الأمان والعناية والرعاية معاً والحفظ في يد الله، هذه التي يطرحها كوثيقة من الآب نفسه ويضمنها المسيح بحياته للذين يتبعونه ويعيشون تحت رعايته, سبق أن عبر عنها الروح في العهد القديم كوعد سيكون وقد كان: «أنتم شهودي يقول الرب، وعبدي, الذي اخترته، لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي، وتفهموا أني أنا هو, قبلي لم يصور إله وبعدي لا يكون. أنا أنا الرب وليس غيري مُخلّص. أنا أخبرت وخلصت وأعلمت وليس بينكم غريب، وأنتم شهودي، يقول الرب، وأنا الله. أيضاً من اليوم أنا هو ولا منقذ من يدي, أفعل ومن يرد» (إش10:43-13). وتوضيح ذلك، أن كل الذين هم تحت رعاية المسيح، هم بالتال تحت حماية الله نفسه كوعد... لأن حماية الله الفائقة المتساوية مع قدراته, تضمنها الآن علاقة المسيح بالآب. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أغسطس 2017)

*30:10-33    أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ. فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي, بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟». أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً».​
‏كثير من المفسرين غير المستقيمي الفكر أرادوا أن يُضعفوا من فهم هذه الآية على أنها لا تختص بلاهوت المسيح ومساواته لله الآب. ولكن رد فعل هذه الآية على أسماع وأفهام اليهود، وهم أقدر العلماء قاطبة في فهم وتحديد مفهوم الله، هو الذي يؤكد المعنى الذي قصده الرب يسوع: «أنت تجدف», «وأنت إنسان», «أنت تجعل نفسك إلها». ولكن المسيح لا يجدف، ولا يجمل نفسه غير نفسه، فهو إله, وليس ذلك فقط, فقول المسيح: «أنا والآب واحد»، يفوق ما تصوره اليهود أيضاً. فهو عندما قال: «أنا والآب واحد»، لا يقصد أن يعرف نفسه أنه إله وحسب, بل أراد أن يعرف ماهية نفسه بالنسبة لماهية الآب، حيث الـ «ماهية» هي الطبيعة، فالمسيح والآب طبيعة واحدة، ولكن لم يذكر المسيح كلمة الطبيعة ولكنه كان يعبر عنها في كل أحاديثه. 
‏فالمسيح احتوى معنى الطبيعة الواحدة, أي الجوهر، أي الكيان اللاهوتي, الذي له كما هو للآب في معنى الفداء الواحد الذي أكمله المسيح بالعمل مع الآب، بالمشيئة, بالنسبة للخراف. فقوة الفداء غير منقسمة ولا متوزعة بالتساوي بين الآب والمسيح, بل هي قوة واحدة لله مشيئة وعملاً. كذلك الحب الواحد كقوة فعالة, لم يتنازل عنها الآب للابن من نحو الخراف، ولم تنقسم أو تتوزع أعمال الحب الواحد بين الآب والمسيح، بل المسيح أكمله تماماً ولا يزال يكمله مع الآب. فمحبة الله واحدة من نحو الأخصاء, الخراف, والآب يعبر عنها تعبيراً كلياً كما يعبر عنها المسيح تعبيراً كلياً. وهذا كان واضحاً تمام الوضوح، دون أي مفارقة أو تمييز بين الحفظ في يد المسيح والحفظ في يد الآب. فلا استطاعة لأحد ما أن يخطفها من يد المسيح، كما لا استطاعة لأحد ما أن يخطفها من يد الآب. وهذا تعبير ضمني عن وحدة القوة الإلهية مع وحدة الحب الإلهي من نحو الخراف للآب كما للمسيح. 
‏فإذا انتقلنا من وحدة قوى الجوهر الإلهي, وهي القدرة اللانهائية والحب الأبدي للآب والابن, إلى الابوة والبنوة وهي صفة الجوهر الإلهي، نجد أن الآب والابن هما ذات واحدة (مع الروح القدس)، وشخصية معنوية واحدة (الله)، وكيان إلهي واحد: «أنا هو»، أزلي لا بداية ولا نهاية له 
‏فقول المسيح: «أنا والآب واحد»، آية مانعة للخلط في الجوهر الإلهي، وهي محملة بكل المعاني الإلهية، لأنها تشمل مفهوم وحدة قوى الجوهر, أي الطبيعة, ووحدة الذات أي الصفة الجوهرية، حيث لا يتبقى للتمييز بين الآب والابن إلا صفة الابوة والبنوة. فالآب ليس ابناً والابن ليس آباً، والأبوة والبنوة هما في الذات الواحدة لله. والذي يجعل هذه الآية معيارا لاهوتيأ غنيا نستقي منه أعمق وأخصب, بل وأعز المكاسب الروحية والخلاصية، هو أن الذي يقولها هو«المسيح», الابن متجسداً, أي الحامل جسد إنسان، فالتجسد هنا داخل في الاعتبار, أي داخل في التكوين المعنوي لقول المسيح: «أنا والآب واحد». 
‏فإذا تنبهنا أن البشرية المفدية, أي الأخصاء الذين يؤمنون ويحبون ويحيون في الرب، هم داخلون ومتحدون «بالجسد السرى» الذي للمسيح, لأدركنا كم تكون هذه الآية ذات اعتبار خطير وضمان وثيق لحياتنا الأبدية ورجائنا العتيد في المجد، كأبناء وورثة مع المسيح في الله، كقول بولس الرسول. 
‏وفي النهاية، يلزم أن ننبه أن كل تماحك لإضعاف مفهوم هذه الآية: « أنا والآب واحد»، كأن ينسبها البعض إلى واحدية أدبية أخلاقية أو روحية، يلزم أن نعترف في وجهه بشرح اليهود لهذه الآية، وهم المتعصبون لمفهوم لاهوت الله إلى أقص حدود التعصب حتى إلى الرجم: «لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف, فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً»، علما بأن المسيح لم ينفي هذا المعنى الذي فهموه، الذي هو نفس القصد الذي قصده هو، بل زاده تأكيداً!! 
‏ولا يفوتنا أن نعرف هنا، أن المسيح يكشف عن وحدة لاهوته مع الآب ليرفع من مستوى مفهومنا لمقدار الحفظ والأمان اللذين يتمتع بهما المؤمنون المتمسكون بالرب، فهما قائمان بضمان وحدة الابن والآب معاً. وهذا بحد ذاته هو قوة الله وقوة الرجاء في الخلاص الذي أكمله المسيح لنا. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أغسطس 2017)

*30:10-33    أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ. فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي, بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟». أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً».​
‏كثير من المفسرين غير المستقيمي الفكر أرادوا أن يُضعفوا من فهم هذه الآية على أنها لا تختص بلاهوت المسيح ومساواته لله الآب. ولكن رد فعل هذه الآية على أسماع وأفهام اليهود، وهم أقدر العلماء قاطبة في فهم وتحديد مفهوم الله، هو الذي يؤكد المعنى الذي قصده الرب يسوع: «أنت تجدف», «وأنت إنسان», «أنت تجعل نفسك إلها». ولكن المسيح لا يجدف، ولا يجمل نفسه غير نفسه، فهو إله, وليس ذلك فقط, فقول المسيح: «أنا والآب واحد»، يفوق ما تصوره اليهود أيضاً. فهو عندما قال: «أنا والآب واحد»، لا يقصد أن يعرف نفسه أنه إله وحسب, بل أراد أن يعرف ماهية نفسه بالنسبة لماهية الآب، حيث الـ «ماهية» هي الطبيعة، فالمسيح والآب طبيعة واحدة، ولكن لم يذكر المسيح كلمة الطبيعة ولكنه كان يعبر عنها في كل أحاديثه. 
‏فالمسيح احتوى معنى الطبيعة الواحدة, أي الجوهر، أي الكيان اللاهوتي, الذي له كما هو للآب في معنى الفداء الواحد الذي أكمله المسيح بالعمل مع الآب، بالمشيئة, بالنسبة للخراف. فقوة الفداء غير منقسمة ولا متوزعة بالتساوي بين الآب والمسيح, بل هي قوة واحدة لله مشيئة وعملاً. كذلك الحب الواحد كقوة فعالة, لم يتنازل عنها الآب للابن من نحو الخراف، ولم تنقسم أو تتوزع أعمال الحب الواحد بين الآب والمسيح، بل المسيح أكمله تماماً ولا يزال يكمله مع الآب. فمحبة الله واحدة من نحو الأخصاء, الخراف, والآب يعبر عنها تعبيراً كلياً كما يعبر عنها المسيح تعبيراً كلياً. وهذا كان واضحاً تمام الوضوح، دون أي مفارقة أو تمييز بين الحفظ في يد المسيح والحفظ في يد الآب. فلا استطاعة لأحد ما أن يخطفها من يد المسيح، كما لا استطاعة لأحد ما أن يخطفها من يد الآب. وهذا تعبير ضمني عن وحدة القوة الإلهية مع وحدة الحب الإلهي من نحو الخراف للآب كما للمسيح. 
‏فإذا انتقلنا من وحدة قوى الجوهر الإلهي, وهي القدرة اللانهائية والحب الأبدي للآب والابن, إلى الابوة والبنوة وهي صفة الجوهر الإلهي، نجد أن الآب والابن هما ذات واحدة (مع الروح القدس)، وشخصية معنوية واحدة (الله)، وكيان إلهي واحد: «أنا هو»، أزلي لا بداية ولا نهاية له 
‏فقول المسيح: «أنا والآب واحد»، آية مانعة للخلط في الجوهر الإلهي، وهي محملة بكل المعاني الإلهية، لأنها تشمل مفهوم وحدة قوى الجوهر, أي الطبيعة, ووحدة الذات أي الصفة الجوهرية، حيث لا يتبقى للتمييز بين الآب والابن إلا صفة الابوة والبنوة. فالآب ليس ابناً والابن ليس آباً، والأبوة والبنوة هما في الذات الواحدة لله. والذي يجعل هذه الآية معيارا لاهوتيأ غنيا نستقي منه أعمق وأخصب, بل وأعز المكاسب الروحية والخلاصية، هو أن الذي يقولها هو«المسيح», الابن متجسداً, أي الحامل جسد إنسان، فالتجسد هنا داخل في الاعتبار, أي داخل في التكوين المعنوي لقول المسيح: «أنا والآب واحد». 
‏فإذا تنبهنا أن البشرية المفدية, أي الأخصاء الذين يؤمنون ويحبون ويحيون في الرب، هم داخلون ومتحدون «بالجسد السرى» الذي للمسيح, لأدركنا كم تكون هذه الآية ذات اعتبار خطير وضمان وثيق لحياتنا الأبدية ورجائنا العتيد في المجد، كأبناء وورثة مع المسيح في الله، كقول بولس الرسول. 
‏وفي النهاية، يلزم أن ننبه أن كل تماحك لإضعاف مفهوم هذه الآية: « أنا والآب واحد»، كأن ينسبها البعض إلى واحدية أدبية أخلاقية أو روحية، يلزم أن نعترف في وجهه بشرح اليهود لهذه الآية، وهم المتعصبون لمفهوم لاهوت الله إلى أقص حدود التعصب حتى إلى الرجم: «لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف, فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً»، علما بأن المسيح لم ينفي هذا المعنى الذي فهموه، الذي هو نفس القصد الذي قصده هو، بل زاده تأكيداً!! 
‏ولا يفوتنا أن نعرف هنا، أن المسيح يكشف عن وحدة لاهوته مع الآب ليرفع من مستوى مفهومنا لمقدار الحفظ والأمان اللذين يتمتع بهما المؤمنون المتمسكون بالرب، فهما قائمان بضمان وحدة الابن والآب معاً. وهذا بحد ذاته هو قوة الله وقوة الرجاء في الخلاص الذي أكمله المسيح لنا. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أغسطس 2017)

*34:10-36  أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ. فالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟.​
‏المسيح يشهد بالمزمور الثاني والثمانين: «الله قائم في مجمع الله, فى وسط الالهة يقضي ... انا قلت إنكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم». فالوحي الإلهي هنا يعطي صفة الآلهة للمجمع الذي يجتمع على أساس الحكم بكلمة الله. فالذي أُعطي كلمة الله ليعيش وليحكم بها لمدعو من الله, هو فى الناموس اليهودي (ناموسكم) محسوب بصفة إله من نحو الناس من أجل كلمة الله؛ «ولا يأخذ أحد هذه الوظيفة بنفسه بل المدعو من الله كما هرون أيضاً» (عب4:5). وصفة إله أطلقت أيضاً على موسى لأن الله وضع كلمته في فمه يكلم بها هرون كأنها من الله «وهو يكلم الشعب عنك. وهو يكون لك فما وأنت تكون له إلهاً.» (خر16:4) 
‏المسيح هنا يشير إشارة بالغة الخطورة إلى القيمة الإلهية للناموس، كعهد الله مع الإنسان، الذي لم يُنقض بالرغم من أن هؤلاء الناس (القضاة) الذين دعوا آلهة نقضوا الناموس وأهانوا الكلمة وأتعبوا قلب الله: «الله قائم ... في وسط الآلهة يقضي. حتى متى تقضون جورا وترفعون وجوه الأشرار... لا يعلمون ولا يفهمون. في الظلمة يتمشون. تتزعزع كل أسس (الحق) الأرض. أنا قلت إنكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. لكن مثل الناس تموتون، وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون. قم يا الله دن الأرض, لأنك أنت تمتلك كل الأمم.» (مز1:82-8) 
‏والإشارة هنا بليفة، تهدف إلى رفض هؤلاء القضاة الظلمة وإلى إسقاطهم من رتبتهم العالية، وهو تعبير عن نقض العهد القديم بقوله: «لكن مثل الناس تموتون» بمعنى فقدان الصفة الإلهية التي كانت تؤهلهم للاتحاد بالله وبالتالي ميراث الحياة الأبدية؛ بل ويزيد على ذلك أن سقوطهم سيكون كسقوط الشيطان: «وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون». وبنهاية سقوط حكمهم وقضائهم بالناموس، ينتهي العهد القديم، فيقوم الله ليدين ويملك على الأمم، والإشارة هنا للمسيح. 
‏كذلك يلزم أن ننتبه إلى بقية الآية التي اختارها المسيح من المزمور: «أنا قلت إنكم آلهة»، لأن باقي الكلام «وبنى العلي كلكم»، وهذا يأتي حبكاً محكماً على تطبيق المسيح الكلام على نفسه: «أتقولون له إنك تجدف، لأني قلت إني ابن الله؟» فالتطبيق هنا يتم على جزئين: 
‏الجزء الأول: «انا قلت إنكم آلهة»، حيث التطبيق يأتي ردا على ادعائهم أن كون المسيح إلهاً يعتبر تجديفاً، في حين أن كل الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله يدعون في الناموس آلهة. 
‏والتطبيق الثاني يأتي كتغطية إيجابية على قول المسيح أنه «ابن الله» فلا عجب في ذلك إذا كان كل من صارت إليهم كلمة الله دُعوا في الناموس بني العلي, وأبناء الله. 
‏وقصد المسيح من طرح هذا الاقتباس من الناموس، وخاصة عند قوله: «ولا يمكن أن يُنقض المكتوب»، هو أن الناموس سبق ومهد بالحق للأذهان إمكانية دعوة الإنسان في شخص يسوع المسيح لحمل صفة اللاهوت، كما أن هذه الدعوة نفسها أعطت الإنسان في شخص يسوع المسيح الإمكانية أن يكون هو ابن الله. هذا من جهة الفكر الناموسي. ولكن المسيح الآن يرتفع من هذا الفرض إلى الواقع، ويقدم نفسه كإله وابن الله بالفعل، مبرهناً على صدق ذلك بأنه إن كان مجرد الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله ليحكموا بها أو ليحكم هو (الكلمة) بهم، هكذا دُعُوا آلهة وبني العلي، فكم يكون بالحري الذي هو هو «الكلمة» ذاته، الذي إذ أخذ جسدا قدمه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم، ليستعلن الله الآب، وليعطي الناس كلمة الله؟ فهل يُحسب مجدفاً إن قال: «أنا ابن الله»؟ أو إن قال: «أنا والآب واحد»؟ 
وفي الحقيقة، إن المقارنة هنا غير معقولة وغير متكافئة، ويقدمها المسيح تهكماً من عقولهم، لأنه إذا أردنا أن نوضح هذه المقارنة على حقيقتها تكون كالآتي: «كلمة الله» وهو المسيح قبل التجسد، عندما أعطى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين أن يحكموا بقتضى إلهامه بحسب الحق، وهم لم يحكموا أبدأ بالحق، دعوا آلهة وبني العلي، وهم لم يكونوا من القداسة في شيء. ولما جاء «كلمة الله» ذاته متجسداً، وهو المسيح، مقدساً ومرسلاً من الآب، وقال إنه ابن الله، قالوا له أنت تجدف. علماً بأن كلمة «قدسه» تفيد التخصيص لعمل الله في العالم، والذي يتمحور حول خلاص الإنسان. 
‏وعلينا أن ننتبه إلى العلاقة بين قول المسيح: «إني ابن الله»، وقوله السابق: «أنا والآب واحد»، وقول اليهود له: «وأنت إنساناً تجعل نفسك إلهاً»، فبهذه الإعلانات الثلاثة يقوم علم اللاهوت، فيما يختص بالمسيح في العهد الجديد، بكل امتداده من نحو الإنسان من جهة الإتحاد بالله والتبني. 
‏فقول المسيح: «إني ابن الله»، هو تكميل لاهوتي محكم لقوله السابق: «أنا والآب واحد». هنا يكمل الإعلان أن الله آب وابن معاً، في وحدة ذاتية مطلقة لا تقربها الثنائية إطلاقاً، لا في الجوهر ولا في الذاتية. كما أن شرح اليهود لمضمون معنى «أنا والآب واحد» بأن المسيح وهو إنسان (جعل) نفسه إلهاً, وموافقة المسيح على ذلك, يضيف «سر التجسد» داخل وحدة الآب والابن, وبالتالي يُدخل البشرية في سر الله. وهنا كمال السر وكمال العجب. 
‏ولكن العجيب حقا أن تكون هذه الصورة اللاهوتية موجودة كاملة في العهد القديم بالذات: هذا المزمور الذي اختاره المسيح ليستعلن فيه نظرة الناموس كله من نحو لاهوته وبنوته الفريدة، وبالتالي من نحو إتحاد الإنسان به؛ فقوله: «أنا قلت إنكم آلهة» هذه عملية مثيلة لعملية الخلق ومكملة لها: «وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا» (تك26:1). ومن الاثنين يتضح أصالة تدبير الله من حيث قبول الإنسان للاتحاد بالله والحياة معه، ليس خلسة, بل بقدر ما تنطبق الصورة على الأصل، لأنها لهذا خلقت ولهذا عاشت، وان ماتت فلكي تقوم وتزداد أصالة. 
‏هذا هو روح الناموس وخلاصته، فالناموس في العهد القديم ليس كما يراه اليهود: أنه دعوة لإفراز الله بعيدا عن الإنسان بعدا مطلقاً، وتوحيده توحيدا مطلقاً، ضمانأ لعدم مساسه بنجاسات فكر الإنسان؛ ولكن الناموس في حقيقته، وكما كشفه المسيح، على العكس تماماً, فالعهد القديم وكل الناموس يقوم على تقريب الإنسان إلى الله تقريباً شديداً جداً: «نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا, كشبهنا». و يظهر ذلك أكثر في محاولة الله من جهته لرفع الفوارق والحواجز التي تحرم الإنسان من الدخول في دائرة اختصاصات الله الخاصة جداً: «أنا قلت: إنكم آلهة». 
‏هنا الله يمنح نفسه للانسان بمقولة نافذة الفعل والمفعول تتخطى كل عجز الإنسان، لتلبسه تاج الألوهة بلا قيد ولا شرط، وعلى الإنسان أن يأخذ منه قدر ما يحتمل وقدر ما تطمع نفسه في سخاء حب الله، حيث أعطى المسيح لنا الصورة الأعلى والأعظم والمطلقة بلا حدود لكيف يحل الله في الإنسان: «الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال» (يو10:14), «فإن فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً، وأنتم مملوؤون فيه» (كو9:2-10). ثم أليس في المسيح رُئي الإنسان إلها, أو على وجه الأصح رُئي الله في صورة الإنسان «الذي وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة يسوع نراه مكللاً بالمجد والكرامة» (عب9:2)؟ إذن, لم يكن عبثاً أن يقول الناموس «أنا قلت إنكم آلهة», فالإشارة هادفة رأساً إلى المسيح, ومنه إلينا، فالوحي الإلهي هنا يخاطب الناس في المسيح! 
‏ثم في قول الناموس: «وبنو العلي كلكم» تُظهر نتيجة عطاء الله لنفسه، كيف يشد الإنسان ليرفعه من العبودية إلى التبني, فالذي يأخذه الإنسان من الله كفيل, بحد ذاته, أن يمنحه حق التبني. ولكن, وبطريق غير مباشر, يظهر الابن كوسيط لهذا التبني والتقرب إلى الآب. فالمسيح الذي أخذ الآب لنفسه أخذا كليا ومطلقا، كابن وحيد لأبيه، أعطي أن يعطي لأحبائه قدر ما يشاء من ميراثه البنوي لأبيه. «الروح نفسه أيضا يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله، فإن كنا أولاداً فإننا ورثة أيضاً, ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح.» (رو16:8-17) 
‏ولكن الناموس في العهد القديم قد أخفق في أن يعطي الناس الألوهة والبنوة للعلي التي نطق بها الله، التي كان يلزم أيضا أن يرافقها عدم الموت، كما يقول الزمور: «ولكنكم مثل الناس تموتون وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون». هنا يكشف الناموس عن عجزه، لأن الناموس في كلياته وجزئياته لم يكن إلا شبه السماويات وظلها... كذلك لم يكن إلا ليمهد للحق الإلهي النازل من السماويات, النور الحقيقي الذي ليس فيه ظل دوران، الذي له ملء الحياة، القائم والمقيم من الأموات، الواهب التبني لبني العلي، بضمان بنوته الإلهية القائمة في ذات الله منذ الأزل. لذلك, فإنه بالمسيح وحده يكمل الناموس، وفيه يتحقق وعد الله ويظفر الإنسان بكل المواعيد الصادقة والأمينة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أغسطس 2017)

*34:10-36  أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ. فالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟.​
‏المسيح يشهد بالمزمور الثاني والثمانين: «الله قائم في مجمع الله, فى وسط الالهة يقضي ... انا قلت إنكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم». فالوحي الإلهي هنا يعطي صفة الآلهة للمجمع الذي يجتمع على أساس الحكم بكلمة الله. فالذي أُعطي كلمة الله ليعيش وليحكم بها لمدعو من الله, هو فى الناموس اليهودي (ناموسكم) محسوب بصفة إله من نحو الناس من أجل كلمة الله؛ «ولا يأخذ أحد هذه الوظيفة بنفسه بل المدعو من الله كما هرون أيضاً» (عب4:5). وصفة إله أطلقت أيضاً على موسى لأن الله وضع كلمته في فمه يكلم بها هرون كأنها من الله «وهو يكلم الشعب عنك. وهو يكون لك فما وأنت تكون له إلهاً.» (خر16:4) 
‏المسيح هنا يشير إشارة بالغة الخطورة إلى القيمة الإلهية للناموس، كعهد الله مع الإنسان، الذي لم يُنقض بالرغم من أن هؤلاء الناس (القضاة) الذين دعوا آلهة نقضوا الناموس وأهانوا الكلمة وأتعبوا قلب الله: «الله قائم ... في وسط الآلهة يقضي. حتى متى تقضون جورا وترفعون وجوه الأشرار... لا يعلمون ولا يفهمون. في الظلمة يتمشون. تتزعزع كل أسس (الحق) الأرض. أنا قلت إنكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم. لكن مثل الناس تموتون، وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون. قم يا الله دن الأرض, لأنك أنت تمتلك كل الأمم.» (مز1:82-8) 
‏والإشارة هنا بليفة، تهدف إلى رفض هؤلاء القضاة الظلمة وإلى إسقاطهم من رتبتهم العالية، وهو تعبير عن نقض العهد القديم بقوله: «لكن مثل الناس تموتون» بمعنى فقدان الصفة الإلهية التي كانت تؤهلهم للاتحاد بالله وبالتالي ميراث الحياة الأبدية؛ بل ويزيد على ذلك أن سقوطهم سيكون كسقوط الشيطان: «وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون». وبنهاية سقوط حكمهم وقضائهم بالناموس، ينتهي العهد القديم، فيقوم الله ليدين ويملك على الأمم، والإشارة هنا للمسيح. 
‏كذلك يلزم أن ننتبه إلى بقية الآية التي اختارها المسيح من المزمور: «أنا قلت إنكم آلهة»، لأن باقي الكلام «وبنى العلي كلكم»، وهذا يأتي حبكاً محكماً على تطبيق المسيح الكلام على نفسه: «أتقولون له إنك تجدف، لأني قلت إني ابن الله؟» فالتطبيق هنا يتم على جزئين: 
‏الجزء الأول: «انا قلت إنكم آلهة»، حيث التطبيق يأتي ردا على ادعائهم أن كون المسيح إلهاً يعتبر تجديفاً، في حين أن كل الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله يدعون في الناموس آلهة. 
‏والتطبيق الثاني يأتي كتغطية إيجابية على قول المسيح أنه «ابن الله» فلا عجب في ذلك إذا كان كل من صارت إليهم كلمة الله دُعوا في الناموس بني العلي, وأبناء الله. 
‏وقصد المسيح من طرح هذا الاقتباس من الناموس، وخاصة عند قوله: «ولا يمكن أن يُنقض المكتوب»، هو أن الناموس سبق ومهد بالحق للأذهان إمكانية دعوة الإنسان في شخص يسوع المسيح لحمل صفة اللاهوت، كما أن هذه الدعوة نفسها أعطت الإنسان في شخص يسوع المسيح الإمكانية أن يكون هو ابن الله. هذا من جهة الفكر الناموسي. ولكن المسيح الآن يرتفع من هذا الفرض إلى الواقع، ويقدم نفسه كإله وابن الله بالفعل، مبرهناً على صدق ذلك بأنه إن كان مجرد الذين صارت إليهم كلمة الله ليحكموا بها أو ليحكم هو (الكلمة) بهم، هكذا دُعُوا آلهة وبني العلي، فكم يكون بالحري الذي هو هو «الكلمة» ذاته، الذي إذ أخذ جسدا قدمه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم، ليستعلن الله الآب، وليعطي الناس كلمة الله؟ فهل يُحسب مجدفاً إن قال: «أنا ابن الله»؟ أو إن قال: «أنا والآب واحد»؟ 
وفي الحقيقة، إن المقارنة هنا غير معقولة وغير متكافئة، ويقدمها المسيح تهكماً من عقولهم، لأنه إذا أردنا أن نوضح هذه المقارنة على حقيقتها تكون كالآتي: «كلمة الله» وهو المسيح قبل التجسد، عندما أعطى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين أن يحكموا بقتضى إلهامه بحسب الحق، وهم لم يحكموا أبدأ بالحق، دعوا آلهة وبني العلي، وهم لم يكونوا من القداسة في شيء. ولما جاء «كلمة الله» ذاته متجسداً، وهو المسيح، مقدساً ومرسلاً من الآب، وقال إنه ابن الله، قالوا له أنت تجدف. علماً بأن كلمة «قدسه» تفيد التخصيص لعمل الله في العالم، والذي يتمحور حول خلاص الإنسان. 
‏وعلينا أن ننتبه إلى العلاقة بين قول المسيح: «إني ابن الله»، وقوله السابق: «أنا والآب واحد»، وقول اليهود له: «وأنت إنساناً تجعل نفسك إلهاً»، فبهذه الإعلانات الثلاثة يقوم علم اللاهوت، فيما يختص بالمسيح في العهد الجديد، بكل امتداده من نحو الإنسان من جهة الإتحاد بالله والتبني. 
‏فقول المسيح: «إني ابن الله»، هو تكميل لاهوتي محكم لقوله السابق: «أنا والآب واحد». هنا يكمل الإعلان أن الله آب وابن معاً، في وحدة ذاتية مطلقة لا تقربها الثنائية إطلاقاً، لا في الجوهر ولا في الذاتية. كما أن شرح اليهود لمضمون معنى «أنا والآب واحد» بأن المسيح وهو إنسان (جعل) نفسه إلهاً, وموافقة المسيح على ذلك, يضيف «سر التجسد» داخل وحدة الآب والابن, وبالتالي يُدخل البشرية في سر الله. وهنا كمال السر وكمال العجب. 
‏ولكن العجيب حقا أن تكون هذه الصورة اللاهوتية موجودة كاملة في العهد القديم بالذات: هذا المزمور الذي اختاره المسيح ليستعلن فيه نظرة الناموس كله من نحو لاهوته وبنوته الفريدة، وبالتالي من نحو إتحاد الإنسان به؛ فقوله: «أنا قلت إنكم آلهة» هذه عملية مثيلة لعملية الخلق ومكملة لها: «وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا» (تك26:1). ومن الاثنين يتضح أصالة تدبير الله من حيث قبول الإنسان للاتحاد بالله والحياة معه، ليس خلسة, بل بقدر ما تنطبق الصورة على الأصل، لأنها لهذا خلقت ولهذا عاشت، وان ماتت فلكي تقوم وتزداد أصالة. 
‏هذا هو روح الناموس وخلاصته، فالناموس في العهد القديم ليس كما يراه اليهود: أنه دعوة لإفراز الله بعيدا عن الإنسان بعدا مطلقاً، وتوحيده توحيدا مطلقاً، ضمانأ لعدم مساسه بنجاسات فكر الإنسان؛ ولكن الناموس في حقيقته، وكما كشفه المسيح، على العكس تماماً, فالعهد القديم وكل الناموس يقوم على تقريب الإنسان إلى الله تقريباً شديداً جداً: «نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا, كشبهنا». و يظهر ذلك أكثر في محاولة الله من جهته لرفع الفوارق والحواجز التي تحرم الإنسان من الدخول في دائرة اختصاصات الله الخاصة جداً: «أنا قلت: إنكم آلهة». 
‏هنا الله يمنح نفسه للانسان بمقولة نافذة الفعل والمفعول تتخطى كل عجز الإنسان، لتلبسه تاج الألوهة بلا قيد ولا شرط، وعلى الإنسان أن يأخذ منه قدر ما يحتمل وقدر ما تطمع نفسه في سخاء حب الله، حيث أعطى المسيح لنا الصورة الأعلى والأعظم والمطلقة بلا حدود لكيف يحل الله في الإنسان: «الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال» (يو10:14), «فإن فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً، وأنتم مملوؤون فيه» (كو9:2-10). ثم أليس في المسيح رُئي الإنسان إلها, أو على وجه الأصح رُئي الله في صورة الإنسان «الذي وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة يسوع نراه مكللاً بالمجد والكرامة» (عب9:2)؟ إذن, لم يكن عبثاً أن يقول الناموس «أنا قلت إنكم آلهة», فالإشارة هادفة رأساً إلى المسيح, ومنه إلينا، فالوحي الإلهي هنا يخاطب الناس في المسيح! 
‏ثم في قول الناموس: «وبنو العلي كلكم» تُظهر نتيجة عطاء الله لنفسه، كيف يشد الإنسان ليرفعه من العبودية إلى التبني, فالذي يأخذه الإنسان من الله كفيل, بحد ذاته, أن يمنحه حق التبني. ولكن, وبطريق غير مباشر, يظهر الابن كوسيط لهذا التبني والتقرب إلى الآب. فالمسيح الذي أخذ الآب لنفسه أخذا كليا ومطلقا، كابن وحيد لأبيه، أعطي أن يعطي لأحبائه قدر ما يشاء من ميراثه البنوي لأبيه. «الروح نفسه أيضا يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله، فإن كنا أولاداً فإننا ورثة أيضاً, ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح.» (رو16:8-17) 
‏ولكن الناموس في العهد القديم قد أخفق في أن يعطي الناس الألوهة والبنوة للعلي التي نطق بها الله، التي كان يلزم أيضا أن يرافقها عدم الموت، كما يقول الزمور: «ولكنكم مثل الناس تموتون وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون». هنا يكشف الناموس عن عجزه، لأن الناموس في كلياته وجزئياته لم يكن إلا شبه السماويات وظلها... كذلك لم يكن إلا ليمهد للحق الإلهي النازل من السماويات, النور الحقيقي الذي ليس فيه ظل دوران، الذي له ملء الحياة، القائم والمقيم من الأموات، الواهب التبني لبني العلي، بضمان بنوته الإلهية القائمة في ذات الله منذ الأزل. لذلك, فإنه بالمسيح وحده يكمل الناموس، وفيه يتحقق وعد الله ويظفر الإنسان بكل المواعيد الصادقة والأمينة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أغسطس 2017)

*37:10-38  «إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».
​‏الرب هنا ينتقل من الإقناع الفكري إلى الإقناع العملي، فيجعل أعماله التي يعملها بالآب هي القاعدة التي يبني عليها كيفية إدراك لاهوته. فهو يبدأ ببرهان العمل، وينتهي بنتيجة أنه هو والآب واحد؛ وهذا على أساس أن يكون ماثلا على الدوام في الأذهان أنه «مُرسل» من الآب ليعمل أعمال الآب!! الأمر الذي أشار إليه: «فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم...». الرب هنا يعتمد إمكانية رفض الإيمان بأقواله إذا لم تكن له أعمال الآب. وفي هذه الحالة يمكن رفض أقواله, باعتبار أنها غير صحيحة فرضاً, ولكن يتحتم أن يؤمنوا بأن الأعمال صحيحة، لأنها واضحة أمامهم وتشهد أنها بالله معمولة. وهنا لا يطلب المسيح, مبدئياً, أن يؤمنوا به شخصيا بل أن يقبلوا صحة أعماله, وهي حسب النص اليوناني واضحة، هيث تأتي بمعنى: «إن كنتم لا تصدقونني, فصدقوا الأعمال». وهي تأتي مطابقة لآية سابقة: «لو كنتم تصدقون موسى، لكنتم تصدقونني لأنه هو كتب عني» (يو46:5)، وهي تأتي باللغة الإنجليزية واضحة بسبب الفرق بين «صدقني» =me  believe وبين «آمن بي» = believe in me. فالمسيح يركز أساساً على الأعمال، ويطلب أن يقبلوها في حد ذاتها، فإذا قبلوها، فهي نفسها تحمل الشهادة له، لأنها عُملت على أساس أنها آية تشير إلى أن الذي قام بتفتيح العين هو أعظم وأهم من العين ذاتها بلا نزاع. 
‏فالمسيح له الحق منتهى الحق أن يجعل الآيات التي عملها علة وسبباً مُلزماً لليهود أن يؤمنوا به، لأنها تفوق عمل أي بشر: «صدقوني أني في الآب والآب في، وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها» (يو11:14)، ولكن إذا تمادوا في المقاومة ولم يصدقوا الأعمال أيضاً، فهذا يصير لهم سبب دينونة: «لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي.» (يو24:15) 
‏«فآمنوا بالأعمال, لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب في وأنا في الآب»: الرب هنا يستخدم الأعمال للاقناع الفكري ثم للايمان القلبي، وذلك بالنسبة للذين رفضوا استعلانه بالكلمة. وهنا يواجهنا في هذه الآية أربعة أفعال, كل فعل منها له أبعاده ويؤدي إلى الآخر حتى تبلغ الحقيقة الإلهية: 
‏الفعل الأول: هو الأ عمال التي عملها الرب, وهو الفعل الذي يحوي في أعماقه حقيقة صانعه. فأبعاد عمل الرب تحوي بالأساس عمل الآب وعمل الابن، ويلزم الاحساس بهما من داخل العمل، أي من قوة المعجزة المصنوعة. فتفتيح عين الأعمى هو بالأساس عمل الله, ما من ذلك شك على الإطلاق. والذي قام بالعمل هو المسيح علانية. 
‏الفعل الثاني: هو تصديق العمل «‏آمنوا بالأعمال»‏، وفعل التصديق مستمد من صحة العمل المعمول. فالأعمى وُلد أعمى بشهادة أبويه، وهو الآن يبصر، فالتصديق أصبح حتميا. ولكن التصديق بالآية المعمولة معناه مواجهة لتصديق صانع الآية من داخل الآية، أي مواجهة الله صاحب المشيئة والمسيح صاحب العمل الذي يعمل بحسب مشيئة الآب. 
‏الفعل الثالث: هو«لكي تعرفوا». الفعل «تعرفوا» هنا جاء في اليونانية (       ) وأمامها (    ) «لكي». المعرفة في هذا الفعل ليست معرفة سطحية عابرة, بل معرفة تؤدي إلى ما هو أكثر من معرفة, فالفعل هنا جاء بالمفهوم المدخلي, أي معرفة تنتهي إلى معرفة. فإذا انتبهنا لقول المسيح: «فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا»، ندرك في الحال ماذا يريد المسيح. فتصديق الأعمال يؤدي حتماً «لكي» إلى معرفة مستقرة ومتعمقة أو مستغرقة في الآية، لكشف قوتها وفهم مقاصدها وأهدافها، وتستمر هذه المعرفة تأخذ مجراها من كشف إلى كشف لكي تبلغ: 
الفعل الرابع: «تؤمنوا» (       ). وفي الحقيقة جاء هذا النص هكذا في معظم المخطوطات اليونانية، فأضاعت عمق المعنى، ولكن في بعض الترجمات اللاتينية القديمة وبعض المخطوطات اليونانية ذات الحروف الكبيرة جاءت (        ) بمعنى الإدراك النهائي أو الاستقرار في المعرفة، وهذا مما جعل المخطوطات اليوناية تحولها إلى «تؤمنوا» الذي هو الاستقرار الأخير في المعرفة، أو «إيمان المعرفة». 
‏ولكن ما هو موضوع المعرفة المؤدية إلى الإيمان؟ هنا المسيح يستعلن نفسه: «إن الآب في وأنا في الآب»، كغاية ونهاية وكل مقصد الأعمال التي يعملها. والاستعلان, كالعادة, لا يأتي بصورة شخصية مفردة، بل بالنسبة للآب؛ ولا يأتي كمعلومة ليس لها برهان، بل ببرهان وقوة الآيات، فـ «الآب فىّ» لأن العمل الإعجازي هو أصلا عمل الله مائة بالمائة. وهذا بالتأكيد هو مسئولية «المعرفة» الفاحصة المستغرقة في الآية. و«أنا في الآب» لأني أنا الوحيد الذي عملت أعمالاً مثل هذه: «أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيري.» (يو24:15) 
‏لذلك، أصبحت أعمال المسيح في حقيقتها استعلاناً ناطقاً لسر وحدة العلاقة بين المسيح والله الآب. لهذا جعل المسيح الإيمان بأعماله هو المدخل لمعرفة من هو، بالنسبة لليهود المتشككين الذين قالوا له: «إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا، إن كت أنت المسيح فقل لنا جهراً». 
‏ولكننا نرى أن المسيح أعلن نفه بواسطة الكلمة فقط لتلاميذه الذين تركوا كل شيء وتبعوه، وليس بواسطة الأعمال، لأن «سر الرب لخائفيه» (مز14:25): «أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به» (يو3:15)، «الكلام الذي أعطيتني قد أعطيتهم, وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقيناً أني خرجت من عندك، وآمنوا أنك أنت أرسلتني.» (يو8:17) 
‏فالرب يسوع المسيح مُستعلن بالكلمة بالنسبة لأحبائه: «الله... كلمنا... في ابنه» (عب1:1). والذين يقبلون الكلمة في قلب صالح، هم الذين هم أذان روحية للسمع، تدخلها الحياة الأبدية مع صوت ابن الله: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو24:5). والذي ليست له أذن مفتوحة لسماع «الكلمة»، هيهات أن يؤمن: «لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي؟ لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولى» (يو43:8)، «الذي من الله يسمع كلام الله لذلك أنتم لستم تسمعون، لأنكم لستم من الله» (يو47:8). أما الذي يطلب آية فهو الجيل الشرير، الذي لا يتبقى له إلا خبر القيامة ‏(راجع لو29:11). 
‏وأخيراً، فلينتبه القارىء، لأن المسيح هو «الكلمة». هكذا جاء، وهكذا تجسد، وهكذا اُستعلن، وهذا هو إنجيل يوحنا كله. فالذي يمتلك الأذن الروحية، هو الذي له الطوبى، والقادر أن يتعرف على المسيح «الكلمة» ويقبل إليه: «قال له يسوع: لأنك رأيتي يا توما آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا.» (يو29:20) 
‏ولكن، فلينتبه القارىء أيضاً، فلا تعارض إطلاقاً بين «الكلمة» و«الآية», فالآية هي كلمة معمولة, أو هي فعل. والفعل هو الكلمة فعالة. وليس أدل على ذلك من الترجمة الفرنسية لمطلع إنجيل يوحنا: «في البدء كان الكلمة»، حيث تأتي: «في البدء كان الفعل... »
ويلاحظ هنا أن اليهود يطلبون «الكلمة»: «قل لنا إن كنت أنت المسيح»، ولكن حينما «يتكلم» المسيح يعلن نفسه أنه هو المن (الخبز) الحقيقي النازل من السماء، يطلبون منه «آية». «أية آية تصنع لنرى ونؤمن بك؟» (30:6‏). وفي هذا يتعجب عليهم ذهبي الفم بقوله: [حينما تصرخ الأعمال عالية يطلبون منه قولاً؛ وحينما يعلم بالكلمة, فحينئذ ينسحبون ويطلبون الأعمال. وهكذا يقفون الموقف المعاكس] (على الآية 30 من الأصحاح العاشر). 
‏وفي رأي المسيح، فإن الأعمال تكفي كشهادة لليهود للايمان به، وأما المؤمنون, فالكلمة تكفي لتكون لهم قاعدة للايمان، ولا ينبغي أن يطلبوا معها آية ليزداد إيمانهم أو يثبت. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أغسطس 2017)

*37:10-38  «إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».
​‏الرب هنا ينتقل من الإقناع الفكري إلى الإقناع العملي، فيجعل أعماله التي يعملها بالآب هي القاعدة التي يبني عليها كيفية إدراك لاهوته. فهو يبدأ ببرهان العمل، وينتهي بنتيجة أنه هو والآب واحد؛ وهذا على أساس أن يكون ماثلا على الدوام في الأذهان أنه «مُرسل» من الآب ليعمل أعمال الآب!! الأمر الذي أشار إليه: «فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم...». الرب هنا يعتمد إمكانية رفض الإيمان بأقواله إذا لم تكن له أعمال الآب. وفي هذه الحالة يمكن رفض أقواله, باعتبار أنها غير صحيحة فرضاً, ولكن يتحتم أن يؤمنوا بأن الأعمال صحيحة، لأنها واضحة أمامهم وتشهد أنها بالله معمولة. وهنا لا يطلب المسيح, مبدئياً, أن يؤمنوا به شخصيا بل أن يقبلوا صحة أعماله, وهي حسب النص اليوناني واضحة، هيث تأتي بمعنى: «إن كنتم لا تصدقونني, فصدقوا الأعمال». وهي تأتي مطابقة لآية سابقة: «لو كنتم تصدقون موسى، لكنتم تصدقونني لأنه هو كتب عني» (يو46:5)، وهي تأتي باللغة الإنجليزية واضحة بسبب الفرق بين «صدقني» =me  believe وبين «آمن بي» = believe in me. فالمسيح يركز أساساً على الأعمال، ويطلب أن يقبلوها في حد ذاتها، فإذا قبلوها، فهي نفسها تحمل الشهادة له، لأنها عُملت على أساس أنها آية تشير إلى أن الذي قام بتفتيح العين هو أعظم وأهم من العين ذاتها بلا نزاع. 
‏فالمسيح له الحق منتهى الحق أن يجعل الآيات التي عملها علة وسبباً مُلزماً لليهود أن يؤمنوا به، لأنها تفوق عمل أي بشر: «صدقوني أني في الآب والآب في، وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها» (يو11:14)، ولكن إذا تمادوا في المقاومة ولم يصدقوا الأعمال أيضاً، فهذا يصير لهم سبب دينونة: «لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي.» (يو24:15) 
‏«فآمنوا بالأعمال, لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب في وأنا في الآب»: الرب هنا يستخدم الأعمال للاقناع الفكري ثم للايمان القلبي، وذلك بالنسبة للذين رفضوا استعلانه بالكلمة. وهنا يواجهنا في هذه الآية أربعة أفعال, كل فعل منها له أبعاده ويؤدي إلى الآخر حتى تبلغ الحقيقة الإلهية: 
‏الفعل الأول: هو الأ عمال التي عملها الرب, وهو الفعل الذي يحوي في أعماقه حقيقة صانعه. فأبعاد عمل الرب تحوي بالأساس عمل الآب وعمل الابن، ويلزم الاحساس بهما من داخل العمل، أي من قوة المعجزة المصنوعة. فتفتيح عين الأعمى هو بالأساس عمل الله, ما من ذلك شك على الإطلاق. والذي قام بالعمل هو المسيح علانية. 
‏الفعل الثاني: هو تصديق العمل «‏آمنوا بالأعمال»‏، وفعل التصديق مستمد من صحة العمل المعمول. فالأعمى وُلد أعمى بشهادة أبويه، وهو الآن يبصر، فالتصديق أصبح حتميا. ولكن التصديق بالآية المعمولة معناه مواجهة لتصديق صانع الآية من داخل الآية، أي مواجهة الله صاحب المشيئة والمسيح صاحب العمل الذي يعمل بحسب مشيئة الآب. 
‏الفعل الثالث: هو«لكي تعرفوا». الفعل «تعرفوا» هنا جاء في اليونانية (       ) وأمامها (    ) «لكي». المعرفة في هذا الفعل ليست معرفة سطحية عابرة, بل معرفة تؤدي إلى ما هو أكثر من معرفة, فالفعل هنا جاء بالمفهوم المدخلي, أي معرفة تنتهي إلى معرفة. فإذا انتبهنا لقول المسيح: «فآمنوا بالأعمال لكي تعرفوا»، ندرك في الحال ماذا يريد المسيح. فتصديق الأعمال يؤدي حتماً «لكي» إلى معرفة مستقرة ومتعمقة أو مستغرقة في الآية، لكشف قوتها وفهم مقاصدها وأهدافها، وتستمر هذه المعرفة تأخذ مجراها من كشف إلى كشف لكي تبلغ: 
الفعل الرابع: «تؤمنوا» (       ). وفي الحقيقة جاء هذا النص هكذا في معظم المخطوطات اليونانية، فأضاعت عمق المعنى، ولكن في بعض الترجمات اللاتينية القديمة وبعض المخطوطات اليونانية ذات الحروف الكبيرة جاءت (        ) بمعنى الإدراك النهائي أو الاستقرار في المعرفة، وهذا مما جعل المخطوطات اليوناية تحولها إلى «تؤمنوا» الذي هو الاستقرار الأخير في المعرفة، أو «إيمان المعرفة». 
‏ولكن ما هو موضوع المعرفة المؤدية إلى الإيمان؟ هنا المسيح يستعلن نفسه: «إن الآب في وأنا في الآب»، كغاية ونهاية وكل مقصد الأعمال التي يعملها. والاستعلان, كالعادة, لا يأتي بصورة شخصية مفردة، بل بالنسبة للآب؛ ولا يأتي كمعلومة ليس لها برهان، بل ببرهان وقوة الآيات، فـ «الآب فىّ» لأن العمل الإعجازي هو أصلا عمل الله مائة بالمائة. وهذا بالتأكيد هو مسئولية «المعرفة» الفاحصة المستغرقة في الآية. و«أنا في الآب» لأني أنا الوحيد الذي عملت أعمالاً مثل هذه: «أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيري.» (يو24:15) 
‏لذلك، أصبحت أعمال المسيح في حقيقتها استعلاناً ناطقاً لسر وحدة العلاقة بين المسيح والله الآب. لهذا جعل المسيح الإيمان بأعماله هو المدخل لمعرفة من هو، بالنسبة لليهود المتشككين الذين قالوا له: «إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا، إن كت أنت المسيح فقل لنا جهراً». 
‏ولكننا نرى أن المسيح أعلن نفه بواسطة الكلمة فقط لتلاميذه الذين تركوا كل شيء وتبعوه، وليس بواسطة الأعمال، لأن «سر الرب لخائفيه» (مز14:25): «أنتم الآن أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به» (يو3:15)، «الكلام الذي أعطيتني قد أعطيتهم, وهم قبلوا وعلموا يقيناً أني خرجت من عندك، وآمنوا أنك أنت أرسلتني.» (يو8:17) 
‏فالرب يسوع المسيح مُستعلن بالكلمة بالنسبة لأحبائه: «الله... كلمنا... في ابنه» (عب1:1). والذين يقبلون الكلمة في قلب صالح، هم الذين هم أذان روحية للسمع، تدخلها الحياة الأبدية مع صوت ابن الله: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو24:5). والذي ليست له أذن مفتوحة لسماع «الكلمة»، هيهات أن يؤمن: «لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي؟ لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولى» (يو43:8)، «الذي من الله يسمع كلام الله لذلك أنتم لستم تسمعون، لأنكم لستم من الله» (يو47:8). أما الذي يطلب آية فهو الجيل الشرير، الذي لا يتبقى له إلا خبر القيامة ‏(راجع لو29:11). 
‏وأخيراً، فلينتبه القارىء، لأن المسيح هو «الكلمة». هكذا جاء، وهكذا تجسد، وهكذا اُستعلن، وهذا هو إنجيل يوحنا كله. فالذي يمتلك الأذن الروحية، هو الذي له الطوبى، والقادر أن يتعرف على المسيح «الكلمة» ويقبل إليه: «قال له يسوع: لأنك رأيتي يا توما آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا.» (يو29:20) 
‏ولكن، فلينتبه القارىء أيضاً، فلا تعارض إطلاقاً بين «الكلمة» و«الآية», فالآية هي كلمة معمولة, أو هي فعل. والفعل هو الكلمة فعالة. وليس أدل على ذلك من الترجمة الفرنسية لمطلع إنجيل يوحنا: «في البدء كان الكلمة»، حيث تأتي: «في البدء كان الفعل... »
ويلاحظ هنا أن اليهود يطلبون «الكلمة»: «قل لنا إن كنت أنت المسيح»، ولكن حينما «يتكلم» المسيح يعلن نفسه أنه هو المن (الخبز) الحقيقي النازل من السماء، يطلبون منه «آية». «أية آية تصنع لنرى ونؤمن بك؟» (30:6‏). وفي هذا يتعجب عليهم ذهبي الفم بقوله: [حينما تصرخ الأعمال عالية يطلبون منه قولاً؛ وحينما يعلم بالكلمة, فحينئذ ينسحبون ويطلبون الأعمال. وهكذا يقفون الموقف المعاكس] (على الآية 30 من الأصحاح العاشر). 
‏وفي رأي المسيح، فإن الأعمال تكفي كشهادة لليهود للايمان به، وأما المؤمنون, فالكلمة تكفي لتكون لهم قاعدة للايمان، ولا ينبغي أن يطلبوا معها آية ليزداد إيمانهم أو يثبت. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أغسطس 2017)

*39:10   فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ.​
‏عجبي على هؤلاء اليهود! كم مرة حاولوا هذه المحاولة الفاشلة, ولكن إلحاحهم على التخلص منه يعكس مدى الضيق الذي آلم بهم بسبب الحق الظاهر في حياته وأعماله, والذي يوبخ ويدين حياتهم وأعمالهم. ولكن العجب الأكثر هو محاولتهم «أن يمسكوه», مع أنه كان في التو يقول لهم إن لا أحد يقدر أن يخطف خروفاً واحداً من يده, فبرهنوا على أنهم فعلا يسمعون ولا يفهمون!! فهل استطاع الذئب الذي لم يقو على خطف الخروف من يد الراعي أن يضع يده على الراعي ويخطفه؟ لذلك يسخر منهم القديس يوحنا ويصف كيف انشلت أيديهم وخرج الرب ويدهم قابضة على الريح... مقارنة تحكي في صورة ساخرة بين أيديهم التي لم تقدر على الإمساك به، ويده التي تمسك ولا أحد يخطف البتة. وأخيراً، صورة ملكية ذات جلال ووقار لله الآب وهو ممسك أيضاً بالابن، يقوده ويحفظه ولا يخطفه أحد ساعة الخطر: «أنا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر، فأمسك بيدك, وأحفظك وأجعلك عهداً للشعب ونوراً للأمم، لتفتح عيون العمي لتُخرج من الحبس المأسورين من بيت الحبس الجالسين في الظلمة.» (إش6:10-7)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 أغسطس 2017)

*‏
ختام الأصحاح العاشر: اعتزال مؤقت في عبر الاردن
40:10-42  وَمَضَى أَيْضاً إِلَى عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ يُوحَنَّا يُعَمِّدُ فِيهِ أَوَّلاً وَمَكَثَ هُنَاكَ. فَأَتَى إِلَيْهِ كَثِيرُونَ وَقَالُوا: «إِنَّ يُوحَنَّا لَمْ يَفْعَلْ آيَةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ كُلُّ مَا قَالَهُ يُوحَنَّا عَنْ هَذَا كَانَ حَقّاً». فَآمَنَ كَثِيرُونَ بِهِ هُنَاكَ.​
‏هنا اهتم إنجيل يوحنا, في ختام روايته, أن يكمل عامل الأعمال في استعلان الرب والإيمان به، بعامل آخر اهتم به إنجيل يوحما منذ أول مطلعه، وهو شهادة المعمدان التي لا زالت راسخة في أذهان الناس وأفواههم . 
«كل ما قاله يوحنا عن هذا (المسيح) كان حقاً»: والتشديد هنا على «كل» وعلى «حقاً» من قبل الراوي وهو القديس يوحنا، ينبع أيضاً من شهادة القديس يوحنا ورؤيته وخبرته الشخصية. وهذه الشهادة تعتبر في جملتها، سواء من شعب عبر الأردن وهو بعيد عن مراكز العداوة للمسيح، أو من القديس يوحنا، تأتي كتاج على قمة رواية إنجيل يوحنا. كما أراد الإنجيل أن يضع في مقابل رفض أورشليم واليهودية الإيمان به، قبول أهل عبر الأردن له والإيمان به. وبسبب ازدياد تهديد رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين له، ترك اليهودية وانطلق إلى عبر الأردن وهي «بلاد بيرية» التي ذكرها إنجيل متى 1:19، وإنجيل مرقس 1:10 
‏ويفيد إنجيل القديس مرقس أن الجموع تقاطرت من كل الجهات تستمع إليه (1:10)، وذلك بسبب شهادة المعمدان عن المسيح، والتي كانت لا تزال تملأ أسماعهم وقلوبهم. على أن عدم قدرة المعمدان على إتيان الآيات، أضافت أهمية كبيرة للمسيح، لأن الآيات التي صنعها أوضحت لهم شدة المفارقة بين «النبي» و «المسيا». وهذا بحد ذاته يراه إنجيل يوحنا سبباً مباشراً لإيمان «الكثيرين به». وهذا أيضاً هو ما يراه المسيح نفسه داعياً للايمان به: «لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيرى, لم تكن لهم خطية» (يو24:15). ومن هنا تتضح الحكمة الإلهية أولا في تقييد عمل الآيات عند المعمدان إذ لم يكن لها داع على الإطلاق؛ وثانياً في كثرة الآيات التي صنعها يسوع لتكون شاهداً له بحد ذاتها: «الأعمال التي أنا أعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لى.» (يو25:10) 
وبإشارة غاية في الحكمة والإحكام، وتنم عن نعمة زاخرة والهام، يختم القديس يوحنا خدمة الرب بأن ينتهي في التسجيل لها بالإشارة إلى حيث ابتدأ أولاً: «المكان الذي كان يوحنا يعمد فيه أولا»، وهو عينه المكان الذي فيه أخضع الرب نفسه للمعمودية تحت يد المعمدان ليبدأ خدمته بالصوم والتجربة. والقديس يوحنا يتجاوز هنا, بأسلوبه السري, مجرد الانتهاء من خدمة الرب إلى جوهر قوتها وغايتها, وهو الصليب, لأنه بقوله: «حيث كان يوحنا يعمد أولاً»، فهو يذكر, بغير تذكرة, قول المعمدان عن مضمون وجوهر خدمة الرب هذه: «هو ذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يو29:1 و36). وهكذا ينتهي القديس يوحنا إلى الصليب من حيث ابتدأ به أولاً. 
‏وليس ذلك فقط كل ما يحويه أسلوب القديس يوحنا السري البديع من ذكره هذا المكان: حيث ابتدأ المعمدان وابتدأ الرب، بل وحيث ابتدأ هو نفسه، أي القديس يوحنا، لأن هذا المكان يحمل الذكرى العطرة لمقابلته للرب هناك والانتقال من تلمذة المعمدان إلى تلمذة المسيح. فهذا المكاذ هو أيضاً الذي وُلدت فيه الشهادة للرب والإيمان به. 
«فأتى إليه كثيرون وقالوا إن يوحنا لم يفعل آية واحدة»: ‏هنا يتضح لنا كيف أن الناس البسطاء كانوا يعولون على عمل الآيات في تزكية الرب ، وطالما لم يتدخل رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون، كان الإيمان بالمسيح سهلاً عليهم للغاية. ولكن تسجيل القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي لهذا القول كان في الحقيقة ذا إتجاهين: 
‏الإتجاه الأول: كان ليرفع مستوى حرارة المقارنة بين المسيح والمعمدان إلى أقصاها، وذلك لكي يضع المعمدان أخيراً في حجمه الصحيح بالنسبة للرب. 
‏أما الإتجاه الثاني: وهو الذي يأتي دائمأ بصورة سرية وبديعة, فهو لتمهيد ذهن القارىء لاستقبال أخر وأعظم آية صنعها المسيح, والتي كان يعتبرها القديس يوحنا ذات مضمون لاهوتي وفريد للغاية، وهي آية إقامة لمعازر من الموت، التي مهد بها الرب لاستعلان سلطانه على الموت، والحياة بالقيامة من الأموات، المزمع أن يتمثلها بجسده. 
‏كذلك في هذه الآية: «‏ومضى أيضاً إلى عبر الأردن، إلى المكان الذي كان يوحنا يعمد فيه أولاً، ومكث هناك»، لنا في هذه الآية رأي خاص. فالمسيح هنا ذهب بمفرده، أو ربما مع القديس يوحنا الرسول، ولم يكن تلاميذه الآخرون معه، وهذا واضح غاية الوضوح, ولكن كان له في عبر الأردن تلاميذ قدامى يقال أن عددهم كان خمسة بحسب رواية بعض الرابيين اليهود في التلمود، وكان منهم توما، هؤلاء هم الذين رافقوه من بيت عنيا عبر الاردن إلى بيت عنيا، ‏لعازر ومرثا ومريم، حيث أقام المسيح لعازر من الموت. فلم يكن حاضراً هذه الآية من الإنجيليين إلا القديس يوحنا. لذلك فهو الوحيد الذي سجلها كشاهد عيان، ولهذا سقطت هذه الآية من روايات الأناجيل الثلا ثة الأخرى، كما سقطت معها حوادث خدمة الرب في عبر الاردن لهذه المدة. 

نهاية الأصحاح العاشر
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 أغسطس 2017)

*الأصحاح الحادى عشر​
وَكَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مَرِيضاً وَهُوَ لِعَازَرُ مِنْ بَيْتِ عَنْيَا مِنْ قَرْيَةِ مَرْيَمَ وَمَرْثَا أُخْتِهَا. وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ الَّتِي كَانَ لِعَازَرُ أَخُوهَا مَرِيضاً هِيَ الَّتِي دَهَنَتِ الرَّبَّ بِطِيبٍ وَمَسَحَتْ رِجْلَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا. فَأَرْسَلَتِ الأُخْتَانِ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَتَيْنِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ هُوَذَا الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ مَرِيضٌ». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ». وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّ مَرْثَا وَأُخْتَهَا وَلِعَازَرَ. فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ مَرِيضٌ مَكَثَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ يَوْمَيْنِ. ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لِتلاَمِيذِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً». قَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ الآنَ كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَرْجُمُوكَ وَتَذْهَبُ أَيْضاً إِلَى هُنَاكَ». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَتْ سَاعَاتُ النَّهَارِ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ؟ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي النَّهَارِ لاَ يَعْثُرُ لأَنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ نُورَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي اللَّيْلِ يَعْثُرُ لأَنَّ النُّورَ لَيْسَ فِيهِ». قَالَ هَذَا وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «لِعَازَرُ حَبِيبُنَا قَدْ نَامَ. لَكِنِّي أَذْهَبُ لِأُوقِظَهُ». فَقَالَ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ كَانَ قَدْ نَامَ فَهُوَ يُشْفَى». وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَقُولُ عَنْ مَوْتِهِ وَهُمْ ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ عَنْ رُقَادِ النَّوْمِ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ حِينَئِذٍ علاَنِيَةً: «لِعَازَرُ مَاتَ. وَأَنَا أَفْرَحُ لأَجْلِكُمْ إِنِّي لَمْ أَكُنْ هُنَاكَ لِتُؤْمِنُوا. وَلَكِنْ لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَيْهِ». فَقَالَ تُومَا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ لِلتّلاَمِيذِ رُفَقَائِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ مَعَهُ». فَلَمَّا أَتَى يَسُوعُ وَجَدَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ صَارَ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةُ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْقَبْرِ. وَكَانَتْ بَيْتُ عَنْيَا قَرِيبَةً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ نَحْوَ خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ غَلْوَةً. وَكَانَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى مَرْثَا وَمَرْيَمَ لِيُعَزُّوهُمَا عَنْ أَخِيهِمَا. فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ مَرْثَا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ لاَقَتْهُ وَأَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَاسْتَمَرَّتْ جَالِسَةً فِي الْبَيْتِ. فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَوْ كُنْتَ هَهُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي. لَكِنِّي الآنَ أَيْضاً أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنَ اللَّهِ يُعْطِيكَ اللَّهُ إِيَّاهُ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «سَيَقُومُ أَخُوكِ». قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا: «أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا. وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيّاً وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الآبدِ. أَتُؤْمِنِينَ بِهَذَا؟». قَالَتْ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ». وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هَذَا مَضَتْ وَدَعَتْ مَرْيَمَ أُخْتَهَا سِرّاً قَائِلَةً: «الْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ حَضَرَ وَهُوَ يَدْعُوكِ». أَمَّا تِلْكَ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ قَامَتْ سَرِيعاً وَجَاءَتْ إِلَيْهِ. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ بَلْ كَانَ فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي لاَقَتْهُ فِيهِ مَرْثَا. ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْيَهُودَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهَا فِي الْبَيْتِ يُعَزُّونَهَا لَمَّا رَأَوْا مَرْيَمَ قَامَتْ عَاجِلاً وَخَرَجَتْ تَبِعُوهَا قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهَا تَذْهَبُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ لِتَبْكِيَ هُنَاكَ». فَمَرْيَمُ لَمَّا أَتَتْ إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ يَسُوعُ وَرَأَتْهُ خَرَّتْ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ قَائِلَةً لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَوْ كُنْتَ هَهُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي». فَلَمَّا رَآهَا يَسُوعُ تَبْكِي وَالْيَهُودُ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مَعَهَا يَبْكُونَ انْزَعَجَ بِالرُّوحِ وَاضْطَرَبَ. وَقَالَ: «أَيْنَ وَضَعْتُمُوهُ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ تَعَالَ وَانْظُرْ». بَكَى يَسُوعُ. فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «انْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ». وَقَالَ بَعْضٌ مِنْهُمْ: «أَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ هَذَا الَّذِي فَتَحَ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى أَنْ يَجْعَلَ هَذَا أَيْضاً لاَ يَمُوتُ؟». فَانْزَعَجَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً فِي نَفْسِهِ وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ وَكَانَ مَغَارَةً وَقَدْ وُضِعَ عَلَيْهِ حَجَرٌ. قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ». قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا أُخْتُ الْمَيْتِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكِ: إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللَّهِ؟». فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ الْمَيْتُ مَوْضُوعاً وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآب أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي. وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «لِعَازَرُ هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً». فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيلٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ». فَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَنَظَرُوا مَا فَعَلَ يَسُوعُ آمَنُوا بِهِ. وَأَمَّا قَوْمٌ مِنْهُمْ فَمَضَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَقَالُوا لَهُمْ عَمَّا فَعَلَ يَسُوعُ. فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعاً وَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً. إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هَكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ فَيَأْتِي الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُوَ قَيَافَا كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ: «أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئاً. ولاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا». وَلَمْ يَقُلْ هَذَا مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ إِذْ كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ تَنَبَّأَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ. وَلَيْسَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ فَقَطْ بَلْ لِيَجْمَعَ أَبْنَاءَ اللَّهِ الْمُتَفَرِّقِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ. فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَشَاوَرُوا لِيَقْتُلُوهُ. فَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً يَمْشِي بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ علاَنِيَةً بَلْ مَضَى مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى الْكُورَةِ الْقَرِيبَةِ مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا أَفْرَايِمُ وَمَكَثَ هُنَاكَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ. وَكَانَ فِصْحُ الْيَهُودِ قَرِيباً. فَصَعِدَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْكُوَرِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ لِيُطَهِّرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ. فَكَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ يَسُوعَ وَيَقُولُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَهُمْ وَاقِفُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ؟ هَلْ هُوَ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى الْعِيدِ؟». وَكَانَ أَيْضاً رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ قَدْ أَصْدَرُوا أَمْراً أَنَّهُ إِنْ عَرَفَ أَحَدٌ أَيْنَ هُوَ فَلْيَدُلَّ عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُمْسِكُوهُ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 أغسطس 2017)

*مكان البشارة: اليهودية بيت عنيا
استعلان قوة المسيح المحيية والمقيمة من الموت
«أنا هو القيامة والحياة»
‏آية إقامة لعازر مز الموت
[أقمت الموتى من القبور, أقمت الطبيعة بالكلمة] (القداس الغريغوري القبطى).
مقدمة عامة.​
إقامة لعازر من الموت آية اختص بها إنجيل القديس يوحنا بمفرده دون بقية الأناجيل الأخرى. ولكن الأناجيل الثلاثة تقدم ما يمكن اعتباره المقومات الأساسية للتركيب الإعجازي والتاريخي لهذه الآية, فإنجيل القديس مرقس في الأصحاح الخامس (43:21) يقدم الموازي الإعجازي وهو إقامة ابنة يايرس من الموت. ‏وانجيل القديس لوقا في الأصحاح السابع (17:11) يقدم المثيل الإعجازي أيضاً وهو إقامة ابن أرملة نايين. 
‏وامتناع إنجيل القديس يوحنا عن ذكر هاتين الآيتين إنما ينبع من التقليد الذي يقوم على أساسه تدوين الإنجيل الرابع بجملته، وبعد ما يقرب من نصف قرن من تدوين أسفار العهد الجديد بأناجيله الثلاثة ورسائله, وهو تقديم آيات أخرى جديدة مختارة بنوع خاص، تكون على نفس المستوى الإعجازي العالي، ولكن ذات اعتبار هام من جهة تدعيم الإيمان, وليس لمجرد السرد التاريخى لتغطية سني حياة المسيح في الخدمة. وهذا واضح غآية الوضوح من المنهج العام الذي اختطسه القديس يوحنا في كتابة إنجيله ودونه بنفسه في ختام الإنجيل: «وآيات أخرى كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تُكتب في هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، ولكي تكون لكم، إذا آمنتم، حياة باسمه» (يو30:20-31)؛ مما يؤكد لنا أن الأناجيل الثلاثة, بل والأربعة لم تستوف السرد الكامل لجميع الآيات التي صنعها الرب الأمر الذي لم يفت على إنجيل القديس يوحنا أن يسجله أيضاً: «وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع، إن كُتبت واحدة فواحدة، فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة آمين.» (يو25:21) 
‏كذلك لو لاحظنا الخط الفكري لإنجيل يوحنا في تدوينه للآيات الأخرى، نجده ينتقي الآيات ذات العناصر الخارقة لحدود الطبيعة والعقل لتخدم الغرض الأساسي من جهة الإيمان, مثل شفاء مريض بيت حسدا المشلول لثماني وثلاثين سنة (يو5:5)، وشفاء المولود أعمى من بطن أمه (يو9)، وفي الآية التي نحن بصددها إقامة لعازر من الموت, وأي موت؟ بعد أربعة أيام في القبر, وهذا هو العنصر الأساسي في الآية. وهكذا نرى أن آية إقامة لعازر من الموت تأتي في إنجيل القديس يوحنا، وفي منهج كاتبه، متوافقة تماماً مع مستوى الآيات الاخرى فيه. 
‏القصد الأساسى من آية إقامة لعازر من الموت: ينبغي أن نستبعد من إنجيل يوحنا ومن منهج كاتبه فكرة أنه يعرض لنا المسيح كصانح معجزات على أعلى مستوى؛ هذا خطأ. ولكنه، ومنذ مطلع إنجيله يود أن يعرض لنا, وخاصة في هذه الآية, أن المسيح عنده الحياة الآبدية، وأن القيامة من الموت في حوزته وتحت سلطانه. ولكي يلفت نظر إيماننا أنه حقاً صاحب سلطان على الموت في أعنف سطوته، ترك لعازر لأربعة أيام في القبر حتى استبد الموت بجسده، ومزق أوصال لحمه، وجمد دهه، وأنتن. وهنا صورة مصغرة ولكنها ذات ملامح متكاملة لقيامة الأجساد في اليوم الأخير. إذن، فبإقامة لعازر من الموت هكذا بعد أربعة أيام في القبر, يحضرنا المسيح ويوقفنا أمام القيامة في اليوم الأخير: وعلى الوجه الأصح، يحضرنا ويوقفنا أمامه باعتبار أنه هو هو القيامة وهو هو الحياة؛ الأمر الذي التبس على مرثا وصححه لها المسيح: «قالت له مرثا: أنا أعلم أنه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الأخير، قال لها يسوع أنا هو القيامة والحياة» (يو24:11-25). هنا يظهر القصد الرئيسي من آية إقامة لعازر من الموت. فالقيامة والحياة هما في المسيح، وعلينا أن نواجههما الآن وليس في اليوم الأخير، ولا حتى في يوم مماتنا، بل الآن لأن الآن هو في حوزتنا أما اليوم الأخير ويوم مماتنا فليسا في حوزتنا. و«الآن» في إنجيل القديس يوحنا يعي «الآن»، والانتقال من الموت ونتن الموت إلى ملء الحياة هو أيضآ «الآن»: «الحق الحق أقول لكم إن من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو24:5). ولكي يؤكد بل يزيد صحة مفهوم «الآن» يضيف المسيح مباشرة: «الحق الحق أقول لكم إنه تأتي ساعة وهي الأن ‏حين يسمع الأموات (بالخطية) صوت ابن الله والسامعون (التائبون) يحيون.» (25:5‏) 
‏والمسيح يطبق قوله من جهة سماع صوته «الآن» في القلب وقبول العفو من الدينونة، بالتوبة والاعتراف والحصول على الانتقال من الموت الآبدي بالخطية إلى الحياة الآبدية, يطبقه على ما سيحدث تماما فى اليوم الاخير, إذ عاد وقال نفس الكلمات، مح حذف كلمة «الآن»: «لا تتعجبوا من هذا فإنه تأتي ساعة (وهي ليست الآن) فيها يسمع جميع الذين في القبور صوته فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة» (يو28:5-29) هنا ينطبق سماعلا الخطاة صوت ابن الله الآن, على سماع الأموات صوته فى اليوم الاخير من جهة القيامة من الموت تمام الإنطباق, مما يؤكده حتماً وبالضرورة، أن القيامة والحياة الآبدية يعملان فينا منذ الآن كاليوم الأخير تماماً. وهذا أيضاً هو نفس جوهر تعليم المسيح من جهة أكل الجسد وشرب الدم, الذي يأتي بالتساوي في مقابل سماع صوت ابن الله الآن بالتوبة، وقبول الانتقال من الموت إلى الحياة، وفي اليوم الأخير, استجابة لنداء الدينونة الأخيرة للقيامة العامة: «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية, وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير.» (يو54:6) 
‏هذا المفهوم الإيماني هو جوهر القضية في آية إقامة لعازرعن الموت. ولكن المسيح امتد بهذا الإيمان، ليزيده توضيحا من وضع لعازر هكذا: «قال لها يسوع: أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من آمن بي، ولو مات، فسيحيا» (يو25:11). ثم بعد ذلك قال: «لعازر قم»، فقام. والقصد هنا إعطاء النموذج التطبيقي لقدرة المسيح على الإقامة من الموت الجسدي، ليوضح نفس مستوى قدرته على الإقامة من موت الخطية, لكي يبرهن المسيح على أن قوة القيامة والحياة فيه هي واحدة بالنسبة للخطاة، ببرهان إقامة لعازر من الموت بعد أن أنتن. هذا من جهة قدرة المسيح، أما من جهة المسيح ذاته فواضح أنه وهو أمام قبر لعازر يبكي، ثم وهو يأمر الميت المنتن في القبر لأربعة أيام, ليقوم ويهبه الحياة، يكون قد حقق في شخصه ما هو للانسان وما هو لله بآن واحد, دون ‏أي قصور أو نشاز! وأنه حقاً «لى سلطان أن أضعها ولى سلطان أن أخذها أيضاً» (يو18:10) فيما لفسه، وأنه هو ديان الأحياء والأموات. 
‏العناصر التاريخية في الأناجيل الأخرى عن إقامة لعازر من الموت: لقد رأينا أنه، وإن كان إنجيل القديس يوحنا قد انفرد بهذه الآية، إلا أنها ليست غريبة عن مثيلاتها في الأناجيل الأخرى. والآن إذا دققنا وجدنا أن عناصر قصة هذه الآية بعينها قد وردت في الأناجيل الأخرى هكذا: 
‏أ _ مثل الرجل الغني و«لعازر» في إنجيل لوقا (19:16-31‏), ليس التشابه هنا مجرد ورود اسم «لعازر» الذي مات وانتقل إلى حضن إبراهيم، بل الكيفية التي انتهى بها المثل عندما طلب الغني الذي مات من إبراهيم أن يرسل لعازر, أي يقيمه من الموت ويرسله إلى بيت أبيه, ليشهد لهم بالقيامة والدينونة, فقال له إبراهيم: «إن كانوا لا يسمعون من موسى والأنبياء, ولا إن قام واحد من الأموات يصدقون.» (لو31:16) 
‏واضح هنا أن ما سمعه القديس لوقا وسجله في إنجيله عن «مثل» الغني ولعازر، مو الذي رآه القديس يوحنا وسجله في إنجيله كشاهد عيان. فالمعجزة واحدة، القديس لوقا سجل جانبها التصوري التعليمي, بحسب مثل المسيح, عن الدينونة والقيامة والإيمان والتوبة؛ والقديس يوحنا سجل وقائعها، ليعلق بحسب الرؤية الواقعية على أن المسيح هو صاحب الدينونة والقيامة، وأساس التوبة والإيمان. فتسجيل الآيات في الأناجيل يعتمد على الغرض الذي من أجله اختار كل إنجيلي آياته. وكملاحظة عامة، نجد أن الآيات التي صنعها المسيح في أورشليم وما حولها لم يسجلها الإنجيليون الثلاثة» بينما اهتم القديس يوحنا بتسجيلها أقصى اهتمام. 
‏القصد التصوري النهائي في ختام مثل لعازر والغني في إنجيل لوقا، يقدمه إنجيل القديس يوحنا مُطبقاً تطبيقاً عملياُ؛ فلعازر الفقير قام من الأموات فعلا، ولكن لم يصدق قيامته إخوة الفني الجشع، وهم الفريسيون, لأنهم لم يسمعوا لموسى والأنبياء, ولا صدقوا من أقام لعازر من الأموات أمام عيونهم، ولا خافوا من الدينونة. 
‏أما صحة قصة لعازر في إنجيل يوحنا, كونها آية قد حدثت, أو يمكن أن تحدث بالفعل, فهذا يتضح من قول المسيح لتلميذي المعمدان اللذين جاءا ليستفسرا من المسيح عن المسيح هل هو الآتي أم ينتظرون أخر؟ فكان رد المسيح عليهما: «فأجاب يسوع وقال لهما: اذهبا وأخبرا يوحنا بما رأيتما وسمعتما، أن العمي يبصرون، والعرج يمشون، والبرص يطهرون، والصم يسمعون، ‏والموتى يقومون؛ والمساكين يبشرون.» (لو22:7) 
‏ب _ «مرثا ومريم» في إنجيل القديس لوقا: من يقرأ إنجيل لوقا (38:10-42‏)، يسمع عن مرثا ومريم التي جلست عند قدمي الرب لأنها اختارت النصيب الصالح، وها نفس الأختان المذكورتان في إنجيل يوحنا (11). والمسيح هو في الإنجيلين ضيف الشرف. 
‏ج _ مريم بصفتها المرأة التي دهنت الرب بالطيب: وتشترك الأناجيل الأربعة, في تقليد واحد, وهو توصيف «مريم» بالمرأة التي دهنت المسيح بطيب ناردين غالى الثمن, كانت قد حفظته عندها, ولم تعلم أنه كان بمثابة تكفين الجسد حسب قول الرب، وذلك في بيت سمعان الآبرص, الفريسي. وهذا التقليد محقق، لأنه وإن كانت الأناجيل الثلاثة لم تذكر مريم بالاسم, بل ذكرتها باعتبارها المرأة التي دهنت المسيح بالطيب، إلا أن إنجيل يوحنا انفرد عنهم جيعا بأن ذكرها بالاسم، مما يوضح أن تقليد القديس يوحنا في إنجيله هو الأكثر مطابقة (أنظر يو2:11؛ 1:12-8؛ مر3:14-9؛ مت6:13-13؛ لو36:7-39)
‏بهذا نرى أن التقليد الإنجيلي التاريخي العام يقف خلف مفردات قصة قيامة لعازر عن الموت في إنجيل يوحنا، ليعطيها صحتها التقليدية والتاريكية معاً. 
‏وآية إقامة لعازر من الموت هي بحسب ترتيبها في إنجيل يوحنا تكون هي الآية السابعة والأخيرة: 
‏الآية الأولى: تحويل الماء إلى خمر_ الأصحاح الثاني. 
الآية الثانية: شفاء ابن خادم الملك _ الأصحاح الرابع 
‏الآية الثالثة: شفاء مشلول بيت حسدا بعد 38 سنة ~ الأصحاح الخامس. 
‏الآية الرابعة: إشباع الجموع من خمس خبزات وسكتين _ الأصحاح السادس. 
الآية الخامسة: السير على الماء واسكات الريح والموج - الأصحاح السادس
الآية السادسة: شفاء الأعمى المولود هكذا من بطن أمه _ الأصحاح التاسع 
‏الآية السابعة: إقامة لعازر من الموت بعد أربعة أيام في القبر _ الأصحاح الحادي عشر. 
‏ويلاحظ الباحث أن كل من الآية الاولى والأخيرة صنعهما الرب في الوسط العائلي, وبقصد اظهار مجده (11:2): «هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لأجل مجد الله, ليتمجد ابن الله به»، «ألم أقل لك إن آمنت ترين مجد الله» (يو4:11و40) ولتشديد الإيمان: «وأنا أفرح لأجلكم إني لم أكن هانك لتؤمنوا. ولكن لنذهب إليه.» (يو15:11)
‏العناصر التاريخية داخل القصة: الملامح الزائدة الحساسية الواردة في قصة إقامة لعازر من الموت، والتي تشير إلى حضور القديس يوحنا كشاهد عيان شديد الملاحظة دقيق التدوين، هي بحد ذاتها تزيد ثقل كفة الصدق التاريخي للرواية وهى: 
+ إبراز العلاقات الحميمة بين عائلة لعازر والمسيح (5:11‏). 
+ تأخر المسيح عن الذهاب لبيت عنيا يومين عن قصد (6:11‏).
+ موقع قرية بيت عنيا بدقة (18:11). 
+ حضور اليهود (19:11‏). 
+ الرسالة السرية (28:11). 
+ لقب المسيح المحبوب «المعلم» (28:11).
+ صمت يسوع (30:11‏). 
+ انزعاج الرب لبكاء اليهود مع مريم (33:11‏). 
+ سجود مريم أمام المسيح (32:11). 
+ إظهار عواطف المسيح البشرية بحرية دون أي حذر(33:11 و35 و38)
+ وصف هيئة لعازر عند ظهوره  (44:11). 
‏القيمة اللاهوتية لآية إقامة لعازر من الموت:  لقد أصاب القديس يوحنا كثيراً في جعل آية لعازر ختاماً للآيات التي صنعها يسوع ولتعاليمه العامة جميعاً. فهو بهذه الآية يجيب على جميع الأسئلة والاستفسارات التي كانت تتتابع وراء الحقائق التي أبرزها الإنجيل دون برهان أو توضيح: فالآن يتضح كيف أن المسيح هو «الكلمة» التي يسمعها الميت فيقوم من الأموات، وهو الله المتكلم الذي يحيي من يشاء، وهو الذي يمكن أن يخلق كل شيء من العدم أو الموت؛ وكيف أن فيه الحياة, وأن الحياة هي نور الناس، وكيف أن النور أضاء في الظلمة، ثم كيف يولد الإنسان من جديد, وكيف أن الاموات يسمعون صوت المسيح ابن الله, وكيف يستطيع المسيح أن يعطي حياة للعالم, وكيف يمكن أن يقوم الأموات بالجسد, بل كيف سيقوم المسيح من الموت بسلطانه وحده تحقيقاً لقوله: «لى سلطان أن أضعها, ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً» (يو18:11)؛ وكيف أن المسيح يبطل الموت ويقهر سلطانه؛ وأخيراً كيف يكون المسيح بالنسبة للعالم هو فعلاً الألف والياء, البدآية والنهآية. 
‏كل هذه الأسئلة يرد عليها كل من يتعمق في هذه المعجزة التي صنعها الرب يسوع المسيح جهاراً أمام تلاميذه واليهود. وما عليك أيها القارىء العزيز إلا أن تسير مع مفردات هذه المعجزة كأحد المشاهدين، وتتأمل الرب وهو واقف أمام قبر لعازر ومريم وأختها تبكيان، ومعهما اليهود والمعزون يبكون, وصوت ابن الله, الكلمة, يدوي فجأة ليخترق ظلام القبر والهاوية وحجب العالم الآخر غير المنظوره كما يخترق النور حجب الظلام ويهتكها جميعاً، وىصرع الموت في داره ليقوم لعازر!! الهاوية انشقت وخرجت منها روح لعازر, والمادة الميتة والمنتنة في القبر تقبلت رعشة الحياة، فوُلد لعازر من رحم الحياة مرة أخرى, ووطىء الموت وقام من جديد! 
‏كان المسيح, كما هو الإنسان المحبوب, واقفاً على باب القبر، وكلمته باعتباره ابن الله تزلزل أركان الهاوية بسلطانها الإلهي، لترتعب لها سلاطين الظلمة والموت، فينفك من أسرها أسير محبة المسيح: «سبى سبيا, وأعطى الناس عطايا» (أف8:4‏)، ويخرج لعازر إلى الحياة بقوة ‏الكلمة المحيية. 
‏ثم, يا قارئي العزيز, من هو لعازر الحقيقي إلا أنا وأنت الملفوف بربط الخطية التي آقعدته عن حركة الروح وآسكنته صمت القبور إزاء تسابيح صهيون والأرواح المكملة في المجد مع كل ملائكة الله؟ آذاننا إليك يا ابن الله بانتظار كلمة الحياة، «الإرادة حاضرة عندي وأما أن أفعل الحسنى فلست أجد» (رو18:7). ألست أنا ميتك؟ ليست لى مريم ولا مرثا ليبكوا علي! وليس لى رسول يحمل رسالتي سرا إليك إلا روحك القدوس, لا تتأخر كثيراً وتعال، نعم تعال سريعاً، قبل أن تعكر نتانتي صفو محبتك، قل لمن دحرج الحجر عن قبرك أن يدحرجه عني، قل كلمتك وأوعز إلى ملائكتك أن «حلوه ودعوه يذهب...» 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 أغسطس 2017)

*1:11  وَكَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مَرِيضاً وَهُوَ لِعَازَرُ مِنْ بَيْتِ عَنْيَا مِنْ قَرْيَةِ مَرْيَمَ وَمَرْثَا أُخْتِهَا.​
شخصية لعازر غير واردة إلا في إنجيل يوحنا. ويبدو أن صداقته للمسيح ومحبة المسيح له كانت عائلية، فلم يكن يتبع المسيح في ترحاله، ولكن كان المسيح يحط ترحاله في بيته ليجد راحة هناك. ولهذا يبدو أنه لم يكن معروفاً لدى بقية التلاميذ. لذلك نجد القديس يوحنا يضيف إليه صفة أخرى معروفة أو معلومة ثابتة تجعله معروفاً، وهي أنه من بيت عنيا وأنه أخو مريم ومرثا أختها.  واسم لعازر هو مختصر «أليعازر», ومعناه الحرفي «إيلي عزار»، أي الله قد آزر أو أعان. 
‏وقرية بيت عنيا هي قريبة من أورشليم على مسافة 15 غلوة، أي ما يساوي تقريبا 2 كم على الجهة الشرقية لجبل الزيتون, وهي المسافة المسموح بها للسفر يوم السبت عند اليهود, والقرية الآن مسماة «ألعازاريا» نسبة لآية إقامة المسيح للعاز هناك. ويلاحظ أنه توجد قرية أخرى مسماة بهذا الاسم عبر الاردن والتي يُقال لها في بعض المخطوطات «بيت عبارا» (يو28:1). وبيت عنيا تعني بالعبرية «بيت العناء». وقد ذكرها سفر نحميا تحت اسم «عننية» (نح32:11) 
‏«مريم ومرثا أختها»: بحب الشهرة الإنجيلية, تأتي مريم قبل مرثا, ولكن مرثا هي الأخت الكبرى. وهذان الاسمان كانا معروفين لدى الوسط الإنجيلي بين التلاميذ، وذكرها القديس لوقا (38:10‏) في موضوع المحبة للمسيح باعتبارها هي الحاجة الوحيدة التي نحتاجها حقاً في هذه الدنيا. ولكن إنجيل القديسين مرقس ومتى يعرفان مريم بأنها «امرأة معها قارورة طيب» (مت7:26), ولكنهما عادا فسجلا لها ذكراها إلى الآبد في كل أنحاء الدنيا «الحق أقول لكم: حيثما يكرز بهذا الإنجيل في كل العالم، يخبر أيضاً بما فعلته هذه تذكاراً لها.» (مت13:26‏) 
‏ولكن القديس يوحنا يختص الأختين بكثير من التعريف والعناية والملاحظة، مما يؤكد معرفته الشخصية لهما وللعازر أخيهما، وذلك بسبب تأثره الشديد بالمعجزة التي تمت لأخيهما. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 أغسطس 2017)

*2:11  وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ الَّتِي كَانَ لِعَازَرُ أَخُوهَا مَرِيضاً هِيَ الَّتِي دَهَنَتِ الرَّبَّ بِطِيبٍ وَمَسَحَتْ رِجْلَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا.​
‏هنا تعرف مريم أنها هي التي دهنت الرب بطيب ومسحت رجليه بشعرها. وهذا العمل جاء بنصه في الأصحاح القادم (2:12-3). 
«الطيب» وجاء باليوناية (    ) ويعي العطر المستخرج من النباتات ذات الروائح الذكية، وكان يستخدم إما نقياً وهو المعبر عنه بطيب «خالص», أو مخلوطا بالزيت, وكان زيت الزيتون هو الزيت الوحيد المستخدم في صناعة الميرون ويسمى (     ), وكان يستخدم أيضا في دهن أعضاء الجسم وخاصة الرجلين بعد السفر الطويل. 
والرب في قصة سمعان الفريسي (لو46:7‏) يفرق بين الدهن «بالزيت» العادي والدهن بالميرون، وهو الزيت المعطر أو العطر الخالص: «بزيت لم تدهن راسي وأما هي فقد دهنت بالطيب رجلي». والدهن بالزيت العادي يعبر عنه في القديم باليونتية بالفعل (     ). 
‏أما المسح بالزيت المقدس في العهد القديم فيسمى (     ‏)، والعمل نفسه أي «المسحة» (      )، وهما مشتقات من (       ). أما المسحة في أسفار العهد الجديد فهي عمل يتم بالروح القدس سرا ويسمى (     ). والكنيسة القبطية تستخدم الميرون وزيت الغلاليون وزيت الزيتون البسيط مع صلوات لحضور الروح القدس في أنواع الخدم المقدسة المتعددة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 أغسطس 2017)

*3:11  فَأَرْسَلَتِ الأُخْتَانِ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَتَيْنِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ هُوَذَا الَّذِي تُحِبُّهُ مَرِيضٌ»​
‏رسالة مختصرة تحمل معناها في مبناها, كمعلومة مقدمة إلى طبيب حاذق، تذكر الأعراض دون التدخل في شئون العلاج. وهذه هي من أروع الرسائل التي تقدم إلى الله كصلاة، وهي نفس النموذج الذي قدمته القديسة مريم العذراء إلى الرب من أجل إسعاد ضيوف حفل زفاف عرس قانا الجليل. أما الطبيب فملزم بالعلاج, لأن الثمن مدفوع مقدماً وهو الحب المتبادل. وعن نوع هذه الطلبات المقدمة في الصلاة إلى المسيح والآب، يقول القديس يوحنا أنها معتمدة حال النطق بها، ولا يعوز المتوسل إلا انتظار التحقيق، وأيضا يسجل القديس يوحنا هذه المعلومة الإلهية باختصار غاية في الروعة وغآية في اليقين: «وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده أنه إن طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا، وإن كنا نعلم أنه مهما طلبنا يسمع لنا، نعلم أن لنا الطلبات التي طلبناها منه.» (ايو14:5-15).
والذى يلفت نظرنا فى هذه الآية هو قول الأختين «الذى تحبه» حيث تأتي في اليونانية (     ) وهنا المعنى ينصب على محبة روحية خالصة تعبيرا عن مودة العلاقات الشخصية والصداقة الشديدة, الطبيعية، علمأ بأنه لا يوجد فى اليونانية كلمة «صديق»، وهذه الكلمة يحل محلها (      ) أي مُحب. وتأتي هذه الكلمة في إنجيل يوحنا ثلاث عشرة مرة، تعبيرا عن محبة الله الآب للابن، وعن محبة الله للذين يحبون ابنه، ومحبة المسيح لتلاميذه، ومحبة التلاميذ نحو المسيح. وتغيب هذه الكلمة من جميع رسائل يوحنا. أما محبة الأغابى فتنم عن الثقة والتوقير  والإعجاب، وهي محبة المشاعر، وتأتي نتيجة اختبار واختيار أخلاقي وحكم عقلي.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 أغسطس 2017)

*4:11 ‏فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ».​
هنا رد فعل المسر مطابق تماما لرد الفعل على سؤال التلاميذ بالنسبة للمولود أعمى «لتظهر أعمال الله فيه» (يو3:9)!! وهذا هو رد الله دائماً, ومنذ القدم, عل كل نقص أو عوز أو ألم أو ضيق أو فقدان أو خسارة أو موت بالنسبة لأولاده . فهو أولاً وقبل كل شيء «فى كل ضيقهم تضايق, وملاك حضرته خلصهم» (إش9:63‏)، وثانياً: «اذبح لله حمداً وأوف العلي نذورك. وادعني فى يوم الضيق أنقذك فتمجدني» (مز14:50-15)، وثالثاً: «تكفيك نعمتي لأن قوتي في الضعف تكمل» (2كو9:12‏) 
‏ يلاحظ في الاصطلاح اليوناني (      ) أن المعنى لا يفيد «من أجل مجد الله» ولكن (    ) يفيد معنى (    ) التي تعني «لكي». فهنا قصد الله حاضر، وليس مصادفة، فالله يقصد إعلان مجده بواسطة يسوع المسيح، بقصد أن يتمجد يسوع أيضاً, وبالنهاية لكي نرى ونؤمن. فالمرض لا يتجه نحو الموت فى قصد الله، ولكنه مقصود لإعلان مجد الله بالمسيح. وذلك لا يزال المعنى يمتد ليشمل استعلان مجد الله فى المسيح نفسه، الذى سيمجده الله على نفس النمط بالقيامة من الموت. 
‏كان هذا الرد على الرسالة المرسلة من الأختين بمثابة تأشيرة فى أسفل التذكرة الطبية مؤداها: [لا داعي للقلق, انتظروا مجد لله]. 
‏الرد مثير للايمان، ومؤكد للرجاء، ومستجيب للمحبة. وهذا هو رد الله دائماً، أقوى من أقوق رسالة تصل إلينا من خلال يأسنا ودموعنا واضمحلال رجائنا. وها نحن الآن عالمون تماما أن الرب آنئذ كان عالماً تماما بأنه قد مات فعلاً. لأنه حينما وصل الرب بيت عنيا كان لعازر له أربعة أيام في القبر، والرحلة من عبر الأردن إلى بيت عنيا تستغرق يوماً واحداً، فإذا أضيف إليها يومان تأخرهما الرب، يكون لعازر, وقت أن بلغ الرسول رسالته, قد مات وله يوم كامل في القبر. 
‏وهكذا فإن ما يراه الرب غير ما نرى نحن، دوافعنا ليست واقعه، ولو تركنا تقديراتنا لحساباته لجاءت النتائج جد مخالفة لظنونا. 
‏فالموت عندنا هو الموت، مهما أعطيت له من المسميات الملطفة، فهو قاسى أقسى ما تكون القسوة على مشاعر الإنسان وأفكاره وحساباته. فهو يحطم الامال، وينهي على الرجاء، ويخنق المحبة، ويكفي أن يصفه الروح على فم بولس الرسول أنه «آخر عدو» يتواجه معه الإنسان قبل الرحيل. ولكن كل هذه الاوصاف تتصفى كلها في مصفاة رؤية الله وقدراته وإمكانيته، ليأخذ الموت عنده صفة الرقاد لا غير، حيث تكون اليقظة منه حتمية, ومعها بهجة القيامة لحياة ملؤها الحياة. وهذا الذي يراه الله لأحبائه، رآه المسيح وأجراه كنموذج أبقاه لنا على الأرض في قصة لعازر المحبوب، حتى لا يستبد بنا يأس الموت أبداً, فوراء آخر عدو، أعظم حبيب لنا, ذاك يردينا التراب، وهذا يولجنا السماء. 
‏حينما ترصد الموت للعازر وأراد أن يسخر من رباط المحبة التي تربطه بالمسيح، ونوى أن يتعالى بقوته وسطوته فوق سلطان رب الحياة, ويثير الإنزعاج والرعبة في قلوب النسوة، ويطيح بهيبة المسيح أمام التلاميذ والمحبين، ويكفي للتدليل على ذلك قول اليهود: «ألم يقدر هذا الذي فتح عيني الأعمى أن يجعل هذا أيضاً لا يموت» (يو37:11)؟ حينئذ أدرك ذلك كله المسيح من على بعد، فأرخى الحبل للعدو ليصنع بفريسته كل ما أراد! وعقد الرب العزم أن يتمجد في لعازر من أجل نفسه والمحبين، فيستعلن للعالم قوة القيامة والحياة التي فيه, ويظفر بالموت في معقله، ويشق الهاوية، ويحطم قيود الموت، ليفك النفس علناً, ويقيم الجسد بالكلمة، ويخرج لعازر وسط هتاف «المجد لله». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

للرفع .... اعتذر للغياب لاسباب شخصية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 سبتمبر 2017)

شكرا للموضوع
الرب يباركك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 سبتمبر 2017)

يثبت الموضوع لاهميته


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*5:11-7  وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّ مَرْثَا وَأُخْتَهَا وَلِعَازَرَ. فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ مَرِيضٌ مَكَثَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ يَوْمَيْنِ. ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لِتلاَمِيذِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ أَيْضاً».​
‏محبة المسيح لهذه العائلة تأتي بالكلمة أغابي, التي تنم عن الاختيار والأفضلية الأخلاقية. وبهذا نفهم من هذه الكلمة، أن هذه العائلة اختارها المسيح لدخوله وخروجه بعد فحص ومراقبة، فارتاح إلى أفرادها جميعاً, فأحبهم جميعاً. وبالملاحظة نجد أن الفعل الذي استخدمته الأختان للتعبير عن محبة المسيح للعازر، جاء من الأصل (    ) تعبيراً عن المودة الروحية أو الصداقة الخاصة والطبيعية. أما الكلمة التي عبر بها القديس يوحنا عن محبة المسيح للعائلة كلها فجاءت عن الأصل (       )، التي تعني أن المحبة تأتي بعد فحص عقلي ومعرفة وتقدير وحكم شخصي. وهكذا، لك أيها القارىء العزيز، أن تدرك مقدار الدقة التي يسجل بها القديس يوحنا إنجيله، وليس الدقة فحسب، بل ومقدار المطابقة الشديدة الإحكام بين مشاعر كل شخص والكلام المسجل عنه، كل على حدة، جملة جملة. 
‏ولكن هذه الآية يصعب فهمها بحسب ترتيب الكلام الذي كُتبت به، إذ يفهم منها القارىء لأول وهلة أن المسيح تأخر يومين خصيصاً وعن قصد لكي يصنع معجزة لعازر لأنه كان يحبه. ولكن بحسب الحساب الذي سبق أن أجريناه، فإنه حينما بلغ المسيح خبر مرض لعازر، كان لعازر في الحقيقة قد مات ودفن ليوم كامل، فلو كان قد تحرك في الحال لكان قد بلغ بيت عنيا ولعازر في القبر وله يومان، من هذا يتضح لنا أن تأخير الرب لم يكن عن قصد. 
لذلك فإن ترتيب الكلام ينبغي أن يكون هكذا: (فلما سمع يسوع أن لعازر مريض قال لتلاميذه بعد أن مكث يومين في الموضع الذي كان فيه، لنذهب إلى اليهودية أيضاً، لأن يسوع كان يحب مرثا وأختها ولعازر). 
‏أما حبه لمرثا فكان بحكم أنها كانت, كما يبدو, كبيرة العائلة، فكانت هي دائماً صاحبة الضيافة، وكانت شديدة العناية بخدمة الرب، وهذا يتضح في إنجيل القديس لوقا «وفيما هم سائرون دخل قرية، فقبلته امرأة اسمها مرثا في بيتها. وكانت لهذه أخت تدعى مريم، التي جلست عند قدمي يسوع، وكانت تسمع كلامه، وأما مرثا فكانت مرتبكة في خدمة كثيرة» (لو38:10-40‏) 
‏وأما محبة المسيح لمريم، فكانت بسبب كونها شديدة الإنتباه، تسمع كلامه بوعي وباتضاع، كتلميذة تركت كل شيء لتتبعه روحيا. وهذا العطاء النفسي والروحي يتضح أشد الوضوح من احتفاظها بكمية كبيرة من عطر الناردين النقي الكثير الثمن، لتضمخ به جسد المسيح المتعب، والذي حسبه لها المسيح بصفة التكفين. 
أما حب المسيح للعازر، فكان بشهادة الأختين حباً شخصياً. 
‏أما الموضع الذي مكث فيه الرب يومين فكان إقليم بيريه, كما جاء في نهاية الأصحاح السابق، على جبال موآب. 
‏أما لماذا مكث اليومين وهو يعلم أن البيت الذي يحبه قد اشتعل حزناً وغما وعويلا كثيرا، وهو بنية أن يرفع عنهم هذا الكرب الشديد، وقد عقد العزم على إقامة لعازرعن الموت منذ أن بلغه الخبر، بدليل قوله: «هذا المرض ليس للموت... لكني أذهب لاوقظه... وكان يسوع يقول عن موته... فقال لهم يسوع علانية لعازم مات...»، سؤال لا يجيب عليه إلا سؤال آخر أثار حيرة التلاميذ إلى حد الغضب, لماذا مكث المسيح نائماً في مؤخرة السفينة والرياح والأمواج تعصف بها حتى إلى حد الغرق؟ «وكان هو في المؤخر على وسادة نائماً. فأيقظوه وقالوا له: يا معلم أما يهمك أننا نهلك» (مر38:4). هنا ينبغي علينا أن لا ننسى أن المسيح كان يتصرف بين أحبائه وأعدائه كإنسان وإله معاً. فهو كان نائماً فعلاً ولكن حضرته الإلهية قائمة؛ كذلك كان المسيح بعيدا عن بيت عنيا على سفر يوم كامل، ولكنه كان حافراً في بيت محبيه، وغيابه بالجسد لا يمنع عمله كإله. فهو الذي شفى ابن خادم الملك من الموت وهو بعيد على سفر يوم كامل, بكلمة! 
‏ولكن الرب أعلن لتلاميذه أن غيابه عن بيت عنيا، هو الذي آل إلى كل الحوادث التي صارت من مرض شديد وموت: «وأنا أفرح لأجلكم أني لم أكن هناك, لتؤمنوا...»، وهذا تماماً كما تصوررته مرثا: «لو كنت ههنا لم يمت أخي». وهذا بحد ذاته صار فرصة جديدة لتلاميذه ليروا فيها الرب وهو يقيم لعازرعن الموت, فيؤمنوا بالقيامة والحياة في المسيح. وهذا بعينه ما سيحدث بالرغم من الإرتباك والحزن اللذين أصابا الأسرة المحبوبة, إلا أنه سيؤول إلى إيمان تلاميذه ومحبيه. 
‏وهكذا وبنظرة متسعة, نرى أن تأخر الرب يومين عبر الأردن لم يغير في الموقف إلى أسوأ بل ربما إلى أفضل. لهذا لم نر الرب في عجلة للعودة, كمن تؤثر فيه الحوادث لاتخاذ عمل أو تحرك انفعالي تمليه عليه الظروف أو الحوادث. بل كان الرب يتحرك, ولا يزال, بحسب رؤيته الشاملة وسبق معرفته للأمور والحوادث . فعمل الله ينبع من مسرة مشيئته، ليخضع كل شيء لإرادته . لهذا فكل صمت من قبل الله إزاء إلحاحات توسلاتنا، إنما يخفي غرضا أسمى! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*9:11-10    أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَتْ سَاعَاتُ النَّهَارِ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ؟ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي النَّهَارِ لاَ يَعْثُرُ لأَنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ نُورَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ.  وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَمْشِي فِي اللَّيْلِ يَعْثُرُ لأَنَّ النُّورَ لَيْسَ فِيهِ».​
‏وعلى مستوى أسلوب القديس يوحنا في فهمه وتسجيله لأقوال المسيح فالرد هنا يحمل معنيين: معنى ظاهر مؤداه أن على الإنسان أن يعمل طالما أن النهار قائم بنوره وساعاته، فقد وُفع على الإنسان أن يعمل ليغطي ساعات النهار الاثنتي عشرة جميعاً. والعمل هو على نمط المسيرة، فالسائر في النور وفي النهار لا يعثر، أما إذا جازف وسار في عتمة الليل, أي في غياب النور, فالعثرة واردة. وهذا بعينه يراه المسيح أنه مأخوذ في الإعتبار بالنسبة له كما هو للتلاميذ. 
‏ولكن المعنى الخفي متجه رأسأ نحو الصليب. فتخويف التلاميذ له غير لائق، ولا هو وارد في حساباته, فنهاره بالنسبة للعالم لا يزال قائماً ولا يزال هو نوره، فساعته لم تتحدد بعد، وساعة أعدائه لا تزال على بعد، وهي التي تمثل ظلمة هذا العالم بكل كثافتها وثقلها: «هذه ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة» (لو53:22). فهو إذن لا يزال يسير في وقته المحدد، ولم يدخل بعد في منطقة ليل العالم بعثراته واعثاره. وقد أوضح المسيح ذلك لهم فيما بعد بأكثر وضوح: «فقال لهم يرع: النور معكم زمانا قليلاً بعد، فسيروا ما دام لكم النور لئلا يدرككم الظلام» (يو35:12). أما بالنسبة للمسيح, فقد سبق وأن أوضح ذلك أيضاً فيما يخص عمله: «ينبغي أن أعمل أعمال الذي أرسلني ما دام نهار. يأتي ليل حين لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل. ما دمت في العالم فأنا نور العالم»(يو4:9-5), مشيراً بذلك إلى ظلمة العالم القادمة، التي تمثل بالنسبة للصيح الآلام والموت. 
وبالنهاية نلتقط إشارة خفية من وراء هذه الآية، تفيد أن المسيح يريد أن يطمئن التلاميذ أن يستبعدوا الموت أو العثرات طالما هم معه, لأنه هو نور العالم، وذلك بالنسبة لرحلته القادمة. فإن كانوا قد امتلكوا النور فكيف يخافون؟ لأن الخوف يكون حينها لا يكون «النورفيهم» ، ولم تقل: «النور حولهم». وهنا ينكشف قصد المسيح من النور والظلمة والنهارو الليل. فنهار الإنسان هو المسيح في القلب والفكر، وغياب المسيح من القلب (النور ليس فيهم) هو هو ليل الإنسان، الذي حتماً يكون متوازيا مع الخوف والموت، ومنفتحاً عليه. وإن كان الموت وارداً بالنسبة للمسيح, طالما أن وراء ساعات النهار الاثنتي عشرة ليلاً قادماً, إلا أن الظلمة لن تدرك النور أبداً. ولكن التلميذ الذي تعود أن يضع إصبعه في كل ثغرة، أدرك بحساسيته الحسابية الشكاكة، أن الخطورة لا بد محدقة بهم من جراء هذه الرحلة. وله رأي في ذلك سنقدمه في حينه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*11:11-13   قَالَ هَذَا وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «لِعَازَرُ حَبِيبُنَا قَدْ نَامَ. لَكِنِّي أَذْهَبُ لِأُوقِظَهُ». فَقَالَ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ كَانَ قَدْ نَامَ فَهُوَ يُشْفَى». وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَقُولُ عَنْ مَوْتِهِ وَهُمْ ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ عَنْ رُقَادِ النَّوْمِ.​
‏الرب هنا يعبر عن العلاقة الروحية التي لا تزال قائمة بينه وبين لعازر، ويضم التلاميذ معه فيها، وهي علاقة الصداقة الروحية, لأن كلمة «حبيبنا» هنا تأتي في معنى الصداقة أكثر منها في الحب» وهي نفس الكلمة الواردة على فم المعمدان: «أما صديق العريس» (يو29:3). كذلك هو نفس الاصطلاح الوارد في الآيات 13و14و15 من الأصحاح 15‏: «ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه  ... أنتم أحبائي إن فعلتم ما أوصيكم به. لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً، لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده. لكني قد سميتكم أحباء  ...»». وهكذا نرى كيف أن اللغة اليونانية تجعل الصداقة الروحية على مستوى المحبة بنوع ما. ونرى أيضاً كيف قصرت اللغة العربية في التقاط هذه الفوارق الجوهرية في التعبيرات الروحية. 
‏وينبغي أن نلاحظ أن المسيح أبقى على العلاقة الروحية التي على مستوى صداقة المحبة, كما هي، بعد موت لعازر؛ ما يشير ان نفس لعازر ظلت تتمتع بهذه الصداقة والمحبة الروحية في الموت، ليس مع المسيح فقط بل ومع التلاميذ. وهذه هي حال النفس في العالم الآخر بالنسبة لألفة الجماعة هنا وهناك. «لعازرحبيبنا قد نام, لكني أذهب لأوقظه.» 
‏هذا الاصطلاح الجديد (تقريباً) الذي وضعه الرب للتعبير عن الموت بأنه مجرد «نوم» هو نموذج لمعيار تفكير الرب وتعبيره عن الروحيات, ويتضح منه كيف يسعى المسيح لرفع مستوى الفكر البشري للتلامس مع الواقع الروحي الفائق على الطبيعة، وقد صار هو التعبير الطقسي الرسمي في الكنيسة في كل صلواتها ولكن بإضافة هامة: «فلان رقد في الرب» تعبيرا عن «موت القيامة». لأنه طالما كان الموت في الإيمان بالمسيح, فإنه يكون مؤديا إلى قيامة وحياة. لذلك، فهو مجرد رقاد, حتى وإن طال زمنه, لأن الزمن غير محسوب بالنسبة للحياة بعد الموت. [ليس موت لعبيدك، بل هو انتقال) (القداس القبطي, أوشية الراقدين). 
‏ولكن تأتي في العهد القديم: «رقد وانضم إلى أبائه» (أع36:13 راجع امل10:2) بمعنى الموت المقيم. وإن كان يحتج بعض النقاد أن هذا الاصطلاح كان مستخدما عند الربيين وعند غير اليهود أيضا؛ ولكن أن يقوله المسيح وينطقه بروحه, فقد صار ذا معنى  غير كل ما كانت تعنيه الفئات الأخرى من يهودية ووثنية، خاصة وأن الرب أكمل ما يقول بالفعل. فإقامة لعازر من الموت كانت بمثابة اليقظة الجسدية العظمى للانسان, والتي لم يكن لها مثيل ولا مُشابه لرجل أنتن جسده في القبر لأربعة أيام، بعد لعنة الموت الدائم التي حلت عليه، توطئة ليقظة القيامة الروحية العتيدة أن تكون، وقد صارت بقيامة الرب من الموت. 
‏فالمسيح الآن له هذا القدوم العظيم والمبارك، لإيقاظ النفوس التي غرقت في بحر الخطيئة وأخرجت نتن رائحتها لتزكم الأنوف: يأتيها المُبشر ببشرى الخلاص من ليلها الطويل: «يقول، استيقظ أيها النائم, وقم من الأموات, فيضيء لك المسيح» (أف14:5)، حيث يتلقفه صوت صاحب الرؤيا: «مبارك ومقدس من له نصيب في القيامة الأولى، هؤلاء ليس للموت الثاني (موت الدينونة) سلطان عليهم.» (رؤ6:20) 
‏هذه هي القيامة الاولى الروحية, الشخصية والفردية, من موت الخطية القاتل، التي هي بمثابة جواز الدخول إلى الأمجاد العليا عند استعلان القيامة الأخيرة العامة العتيدة أن تكون على كل العالم. وكما أن نوم الجسد محدد بالساعات؛ هكذا نوم الموت فهو حتماً إلى ميعاد، وكما أن النفس تأخذ خبرة الأحلام، إن بأفراح أو بأحزان هي شبه الحقيقة أثناء نوم الجسد؛ هكذا قد أعطي للنفس أن تأخذ خبرة الأفراح والأحزان الحقيقية, كسبق تذوق للقيامة العامة, أثناء نوم الموت الطويل إلى أن تحين القيامة العامة لتعيش أفراحها أو أحزانها الآبدية.
‏والصوت الذق أيقظ لعازر من نوم موت الأربعة الأيام، هو هو نفس الصوت الذي يسمعه جميع الذين في القبور، «فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة والذين عملوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة» (يو29:5). والصوت هو صوت الله، ينطقه الآبن بالسلطان الذي أعطي له أن يضع النفس ويأخذها أيضاً. وواهب الحياة هو وحده الذي يستطيع أن يعيدها بأقوى وأشمل صورة، إذا تعدى عليها الموت إلى حين. فالموت دائماً إلى زمن، والحياة دائماً إلى الآبد!... «لأني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون» (يو19:14). وكلمة الله التي نطقت هذا هي حية وفعالة ... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*12:11-13   فَقَالَ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ كَانَ قَدْ نَامَ فَهُوَ يُشْفَى». وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَقُولُ عَنْ مَوْتِهِ وَهُمْ ظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ عَنْ رُقَادِ النَّوْمِ.​
يلزمنا هنا الرجوع إلى اللغة اليونانية لندرك سبب هذا الالتباس عند التلاميذ. فكلمة نام (       ) فى اليونانية تأتي بصيغتين: 
‏الصيغة الاولى بمعنى رقاد الراحة (       )‏، وتفيد بالتالى إمكانية الرقاد الثقيل بالمرض، كالحمى مثلاً، أو الموت, كما جاءت في مواضع كثيرة جداً فى العهد الجديد، بل وتفيد أيضاً بصيغة التورية مكان رقاد راحة الموت، وهي الصيغة التي أخذتها اللغات الأخرى من الأصل اليوناني (        ) ولكن نطقها كالآتي (        ) حيث قلبواk  إلى  c  وهي مكان القبور وأصلاً نوم الراحة الطويل. 
‏أما الصيغة الثانية فهي «النوم» بمعنى فقدان الوعي أو الشعور الوقتي، والذق يوضحه جداً تركيب هذه الصيغة    (    )، حيث مقطع (    ) يعني العقل, و (         ) يعني تحت أو دون. ولكن لم تأت كلمة (     ) قط بمعنى الموت، في حين أن كلمة (     ) تأتي لتفيد معنى الموت في العهد الجديد ، وقد تأتي أيضأ بمعنى النوم كراحة. 
‏فالتلاميذ اعتبروا قول الرب أن لعازر (       ) ‏رقد رقاد المرض كالحمى مثلاً. وهكذا، فلا داعي أن يرتحل الرب والتلاميذ معه هذه الرحلة الخطرة التي تحمل في طياتها شبح الموت للمعلم ولهم, فالذي رقد للمرض فهو يُشفى. ولكن «يُشفى» (        ) جاءت في اليونانية بلغة التلاميذ بقصد «يتعافى» أو يعود صحيحا وهذا هو المعنى الذي أخذت به في اللغة الإنجليزية he will get well ولكن بالمعنى الأكثر شمولاً فهي تأتي بمعنى «يخلص» (سوتيس باليونانية). وهنا تنفذ اللغة السرية لإنجيل يوحنا لتبلغ, دون أن يقصد التلاميذ, إلى معنى الخلاص الحقيقي بالقيامة. 
‏ثم يعود إنجيل يوحنا ليفسر أن التلاميذ ظنوا أن المسيح يتكلم عن «رقاد النوم» أو راحة النوم، على وجه الأصح, وهنا ضم الإنجيل الرقاد إلى النوم الخفيف (       )‏، حيث استبعد التلاميذ رقاد الموت. وتضيف الآيات: لكن «كان يسوع يقول عن موته» وهنا يكشف القديس يوحنا بوضوح عن لغة المسيح الفائقة للطبيعة وللفكر العادي حينما قال عن الموت أنه نوم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*14:11-16  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ حِينَئِذٍ علاَنِيَةً: «لِعَازَرُ مَاتَ, وَأَنَا أَفْرَحُ لأَجْلِكُمْ إِنِّي لَمْ أَكُنْ هُنَاكَ لِتُؤْمِنُوا. وَلَكِنْ لِنَذْهَبْ إِلَيْهِ». فَقَالَ تُومَا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ لِلتّلاَمِيذِ رُفَقَائِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ مَعَهُ».​
قتول القديس يوحنا هنا أن المسيح عاد وابتدأ يتكلم «علانية» أي بدون تورية. والتورية التي تكلم بها الرب سابقاً هي أسلوبه الخفي, الرمزي, والفائق عن الطبيعة والفكر المادي، الذي يصيب المعنى الروحي أكثر مما يفيد المعنى الظاهري العادي. فقول الرب سابقاً: «لعازر... نام لكي أذهب لأوقظه» أربك التلاميذ، لأنه استخدم كلمة النوم التي تفيد إما معنى الموه أومعنى الرقاد للراحة، مع كلمة اليقظة (     ) التي تفيد الاستيقاظ من النوم العادي. ولكن هنا كلمة «علانية» (      ) تفيد الوضوح وبلا خوف، حيث تخلى الرب, مؤقتاً, عن المعنى الروحي من رقاد النوم بما يفيد إمكان اليقطة أو القيامة منه. علماً بأن الفعل المستخدم في «لعازر قد نام (       ) وأنا أذهب لأوقظه» جاء في زمن المضارع التام وهو يفيد حالة دوام النوم التي تحتمل النوم واليقظة، أما الفعل المستخدم هنا «لعازر مات» 
‏فقد جاء في زمن الماضي البسيط وهو يفيد الوصول إلى نقطة تغير مفاجىء قاطعة. 
‏وذكر استخدام المسيح لهذه التورية لا يقتصر على إنجيل يوحنا، ففي إنجيل القديس مرقس في الأصحاح الخامس عدد39‏، نجد المسيح يستخدم نفس الأسلوب في نفس الموقف وبنفس المعنى: «فدخل وقال لهم لماذا تضجون وتبكون، لم تمت الصبية ولكنها نائمة. فضحكوا عليه ...»، لأنها كانت ميتة ولزمن ليس بقصير. وهذا الأسلوب السائد في إنجيل يوحنا يتناسب مع مستوى الإنجيل في تقديم الرب بصفته المستعلن لله: Revealer of God‏. 
‏وحينما يسبق المسيح ويتكلم عن أمور قادمة، لا يقدم نفسه كمن يتنبأ عن بعد زمني، ولكن يقدم نفسه ككاشف ومستعلن للحقائق، باعتبارها واقعة وكائنة في معرفته، ويعلنها قبل حدوثها الزمنيه حتى إذا حدثت أدرك منها التلاميذ قدرته الإلهية كمستعلن لله ذاته: «أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون, حتى متى كان تؤمنون أني أنا هو» (يو19:13). وقد كرر نفس القول في 29:14، وكذلك بالأكثر عن آلامه التي ظل يكشف عن مجيئها الحتمي وقبولها بسرور: «لكني قد كلمتكم بهذاء حتى إذا جاءت الساعة تذكرون أني أنا قلته لكم» (يو4:16‏). وقد لاحظ التلاميذ ذلك بالفعل، واقتنعوا بأن سبق إعلانات الرب هي لتثبيت إيمانهم: «الآن نعلم أنك عالم بكل شيء, ولست تحتاج أن يسألك أحد، لهذا نؤمن أنك من الله خرجت» (يو30:16). ويلاحظ أن الإيمان الذي كان يهدف إليه المسيح من إعلانه المسبق ليثبت به تلاميذه، ليس مجرد إيمان بقدرته على الشفاء والإقامة من الموت بحد ذاتها، ولكن الإيمان به هو: «حتى تؤمنوا أني أنا هو» ابن الله والمرسل من الله. والقصد الأساسي من آية إقامة لعازر من الموت التي كانت موضوع فرح المسيح لأجل التلاميذ، هو ليثبت إيمانهم من جهة قدرته على إقامة نفسه هو من الموت الحتمي القادم، وبالتالى سلطانه الأعظم في القيامة العامة والدينومة وإعطاء حياة للعالم. وأما الآن، فإعطاء النصرة في الضيقات: «في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم» (يو33:16) 
‏«وأنا أفرح لأجلم أني لم أكن هناك, لتؤمنوا. ولكن لنذهب إليه»: معروف قطعا أن الموت لا يجرؤ أن يتسحب على حبيب للمسيح وفي حضرته، فإن كان المسيح قد أبى أن يموت لعازم، حتى في غيبته، وصمم على إقامته من الموت فكم بالحري في وجوده؟ 
‏هذه قضية مُسلم بها, قالها الأعداء من اليهود: «ألم يقدر هذا الذي فتح عيني الأعمى أن يجعل هذا أيضاً لا يموت؟», كما قالتها أخت الميت: «فقالت مرثا ليسوع: يا سيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت أخي». وهذا حقاً وبالحقيقة، لأنه في حضرة رئيس الحياة يختشي الموت أن يفرد جناحيه. ولقد سبق للمسيح أن شل حركة الموت في جميع السقماء، الذين أتوا إليه, وهم مشرفون على الموت؟ واستخلص من براثنه كل فرائسه. 
أما فرح المسيح من أجل الذهاب إلى بيت الحزن في بيت عنيا, فهو كفرح حضوره إلى بيت الفرح في قانا الجليل, تماماً وبلا تمييز. في هذه أعلن مجده، فآمن به تلاميذه (يو11:2)؛ وفي تلك سيعلن أيضاً مجده، ليؤمن به تلاميذه. فرح المسيح هو دائمأ إيماننا، وهو يسعى إليه دائماً، ليظهر مجده من وراء أحزاننا وأفراحنا على السواء. 
‏كانت هذه بداية آياته التي صنعها أمام تلاميذه؛ وتلك ختام آياته وإنجيله الذي سلمه إليهم. سلسلة من الآيات ينتقل فيها كل من آمن بالمسيح من مجد إلى مجد، وكما المجد ليس له نهاية كذا الإيمان يكون. وهذا هو بعينه المعيار الروحي البديع الذي يقوم عليه إنجيل يوحنا: فرح المسيح، الذي لا يُحد, في إيماننا الذي ينمو من وراء كل آياته التي صنع. 
«ولكن لنذهب إليه»: ‏لا يقول الرب نذهب هناك، بل نذهب إليه. لعازر الميت والمنتن لا يزال حياً أمام المسيح، والرب يبصره حياً في مخيلة التلاميذ. الجسد لا يهم ولا يفيد شيئاً، فلعازر هو هو، قبل أن يموت وبعد أن مات، هذه هي حقيقة الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح: «من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا» (يو25:11). هذا هو أساس «الرجاء» الكائن في الإيمان: «لس هو(الله) إله أموات بل إله أحياء.» (لو38:20) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*16:11  فَقَالَ تُومَا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ لِلتّلاَمِيذِ رُفَقَائِهِ: «لِنَذْهَبْ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ مَعَهُ».​
‏كان سهلاً على توما أن يموت, استجابة لمحبة المسيح؛ ولكن كان صعباً عليه أن يؤمن بالقيامة من الموت! 
‏كان سهلاً عليه أن يقدم الذي يملكه بالفعل، وهو المحبة. واستحال عليه أن يقدم ما ليس عنده وهو الإيمان. توما كاك يسير وإصبعه يسبق عقله، وعقله يسبق قلبه. 
‏ولكن العجيب حقاً أن تلقائية الإستجابة عند توما لقول المسيح: «لكي تؤمنوا (بقيامة لعازر)»، جاءت لتكون: «لنموت معه» عوض أن نحيا معه!! ولكن كم صار هذا التلميذ الشكاك مؤمناً قويا بعد رؤيته المسيح قائماً من الأموات بلمس إصبعه، فصار مبشراً ورسولا لأكبر بلاد العالم عدداً آنئذ وهي الهند، لأنه صار رسولاً لها. 
‏يبقي أن ننبه ذهن القارىء بخصوص إصرار الإنجيل على تعريف اسم توما «الذي يقال له التوأم». ذلك هو بسبب أن «توما» بالعبرية تعني التوأم، وقد ترجت كلمة «توما» إلى اليونانية بالكلمة «ديديموس». لهذا يحاول الإنجيل دائماً التعريف بأصل الاصطلاح اليوناني» لأنه وان كان عبرانياً وطناً ولغة، إلا أنه يكتب للأمم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*17:11-19 فَلَمَّا أَتَى يَسُوعُ وَجَدَ أَنَّهُ قَدْ صَارَ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةُ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْقَبْرِ. وَكَانَتْ بَيْتُ عَنْيَا قَرِيبَةً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ نَحْوَ خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ غَلْوَةً. وَكَانَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى مَرْثَا وَمَرْيَمَ لِيُعَزُّوهُمَا عَنْ أَخِيهِمَا.​
‏حينما وصل المسيح مع تلاميذه إلى بيت عنيا، «وجد» ما كان يترقبه، أو ما كان يعرفه تماماً: ليس أن لعازر قد مات فقط, بل وله أربعة أيام في القبر. وذكر عدد الأيام في القبر هو لتأكيد انحلال الجسد انحلالاً يؤدي إلى تهرؤ هيئة الجسم والوجه وفساده. والإمعان في ذكر الأربعة الأيام في القبر لثاني مرة في الآية: «يا سيد قد أنتن, لأن له أربعة أيام (في القبر)», هو لوضع الرمز اللاهوتي في المقابلة بين رعبة انحلال الجسد ونتانته، إزاء الفرحة بمجد الله التي ينتقل إليها المؤمن الذي يشاهد القيامة من الموت ويشهد لها. كما أن هذه الآية تتوازى في العمق اللاهوتي مع آية تفتيح عيني الأعمى المولود أعمى، الذي انتقل من الظلام الدامس في عالمه المظلم إلى إشراق النور بكلمة المسيح. 
‏كما أن القصد من ذكر عدد الأيام، هو استبعاد دخول الروح في الجسد استبعاداً مطلقاً. لأنه بحسب إيمان اليهود وتقليدهم الموروث من جهة الميت، فإن الروح تبقى في الأرض ثلاثة أيام تتردد فيها على القبر وتحاول الدخول في الجسد، ولكن بعد تغيره وانحلاله وفساده, وذلك بعد ثلاثة أيام, تشمئز الروح ولا تعود إلى الجسد مرة أخرى، حيث تذهب وتنضم إلى بقية أرواح الموتى. هذا التقليد اليهودي سجله الرابي اليهودي «بار كبارا» سنة 200 تقريباً، وكذلك رابي «ليفي» سنة 300 تقريباً. وهذا التقليد القديم هو الذي تأخذ به الكنيسة القبطية منذ القديم، حث تقيم صلاة خاصة لروح الميت في اليوم الثالث في المزل الذي توفي فيه، بقصد مساعدة الروح لانطلاقها إلى مكان راحتها. 
‏أما بقية التقليد القديم الذي يذكره التلمود بالنسبة للميت فهو كالآتي: 
‏[ثلاثة أيام للبكاء على الميت. ثم سبعة أيام نواح (تراتيل حزينة). ثم ثلاثين يوماً حداداً يُمنع فيها قص الشعر ولبس الملابس الثمينة] 
‏إذن، فمجيء اليهود من أورشليم لتعزية مرثا ومريم, لمدة سبعة أيام حسب طقس اليهود كأعلى تعبيرات المحبة التي لا يمكن لليهودي أن يفرط فيها, لا تأتي في القصة مصادفة، بل هي الوصلة الملتهبة التي تفجرت في أورشليم بسرعة بعد قيامة لعازرعن الموت، حيث بلغ الخبر للرؤساء المتربصين, فطار صوابهم. وتشكل الصليب في أفق جنونهم في الحال. 
‏ومجيء هؤلاء اليهود لم يكن بقصد التلصص على أخبار الرب، ولكن بانفعال صادق لما رأوه سابقاً من الآيات في أورشليم, وبالأخص الآية الأخيرة التي تم فيها تفتيح عيني الأعمى بحضورهم. وهذا واضح من قولهم عندما رأوا المسيح يبكي: «ألم يقدر هذا الذي فتح عيني الأعمى أن يجعل هذا أيضاً لا يموت». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*20:11   فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ مَرْثَا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ لاَقَتْهُ وَأَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَاسْتَمَرَّتْ جَالِسَةً فِي الْبَيْتِ.​
رد فعل خبر مجيء «المعلم» المحبوب يسوع بالنسبة لمرثا ومريم، هو مطابق لما جاء عنهما في إنجيل القديس لوقا 38:10 من جهة طبيعة كل واحدة. فمرثا خرجت في الحال لاستقباله، فهي كانت ربة البيت ذات الإحساس بالواجب وصاحبة الضيافة بنشاط والخدمة الكثيرة. ولا ننسى كيف رأت في نفسها الكفاءة أن تلفت نظر المعلم أن يزجر مريم أختها لتساعدها، وكأنها ذات إدارة وإمارة. ولم تر أنه كان من الواجب عليها أن تدعو أختها قبل أن تسرع للخروج. لذلك ظلت مريم جالسة في البيت وسط المعزين، ولم تعلم بخروج أختها , علمأ بأن طبيعة مريم كانت هادئة مذعنة، ليست كثيرة الحركة، تتقن الجلوس تحت أقدام من يعلمها، ولكن كانت قد «أحبت الرب كثيراً» في صمت بالغ يشهد عليه الناردين الخالص الكثير الثمن. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*21:11-24  فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَوْ كُنْتَ هَهُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي. لَكِنِّي الآنَ أَيْضاً أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنَ اللَّهِ يُعْطِيكَ اللَّهُ إِيَّاهُ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «سَيَقُومُ أَخُوكِ». قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا: «أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».​
‏مرثا تطرح انفعالها أمام الرب في صورة إيمانية بسيطة، مع حسرة على حاجة فلتت من يديها ومن يد الزمن. ولكن عادت تتعلق برجاء. والرجاء دائماً أبداً يغطي قصور ما لم يحققه الزمن، رجاء يستند، لا على الإيمان الشخصي فقط، بل وعلى العلم بقدرة المسيح, «أنا أعلم», مرثا ألقت بكل ما تبقى لها من أمل على وعد المسيح: «من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا»، مستندة على يقينها أن طلب المسيح مستجاب لدى الله. وهنا تكرر مرثا حضور الله إزاء طلب المسيح مرتين: «أعلم أن كل ما تطلب من الله يعطيك الله إيا،»، وذلك تأكيدا للعلاقة التي تربط المسيح بالله. 
‏ثم، لا بد أن أحد التلاميذ أسر إليها بقول المسيح لهم: «أنا أذهب لاوقظه». لذلك اشتد يقينها بأن شيئاً عظيماً سيحدث على يدي المسيح، فبدأت تستحث الرب على ذلك، مؤكدة له أنها على يقين أن «كل ما تطلب من الله يعطيك الله إياه». لقد انطلق إيمانها مع هذه الكلمات، يحلق بقوة الرجاء في قوة الحياة التي يمكن أن يهبها المسيح, ولكن كيف؟ لم تجرؤ مرثا أن تطلب علانية ما يعز على أي إنسان طلبه. ولكن الحبة التي كانت تتأجج في قلبها كانت تضيء أمامها المجهول، وأن لا شي ء مستحيل لدى الرب. 
‏«وكل» التي قالتها مرثا من عمق أعماق قلبها كفيلة بأن تغطي كل شي ء حتى القيامة من الموت: «أنا أعلم أن كل ما تطلب...«. و«كل» تترجم بالإنجليزية: whatsoever أى «مهما»
«قال لها يسوع: سيقوم أخوك. قالت له مرثا: أنا أعلم أنه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الأخير»: المسيح يتكلم عن القيامة كقوة إلهة فيه، سيستعلنها في شخصه كحقيقة حاضرة لا يحصرها زمان ولا تحدها أية قوة في العالم، وسيمارسها تجاه الموت ليلغي وجوده علنا، ويُظهر الحياة كقوة ‏غالبة ومنتصرة من داخل الموت. 
‏والغاية من قول المسيح هذه الحقيقة: «سيقوم أخوك»، هو ليعلن لمرثا أن الموت ليس هو العدو ‏الذي ينتصر فوق الحياة، إذ توجد القيامة التي تبطله، يقولها هنا المسيح كخبر، قبل أن يكمله كفعل, ليصير هذا هو معيارنا الجديد بالمسيح يسوع تجاه الموت: «سيقوم اخوك». وفعلاً فإن مرثا أخذت قول المسيح كتعليم وفلسفة، وليس كعمل سيتم تجاه الميت. فوافقت عليه وشرحته حسب تقديرها الإيماني, كحقيقة عامة معروفة، وليس كفعل شخصي: «أنا أعلم أنه سيقوم في القيامة في اليوم الأخير». 
‏وبهذا تكون مرثا قد أخذت قول المسيح على مستوى التعزية ليس إلا، وذلك حسب أصول المجاملة في حالة الموت. وعززته باستذكار التعليم اليهودي من جهة قيامة الأجساد، الذي كان الفريسيون يعلمون به ضد الصدوقيين الذين لم يكونوا يؤمنون بالقيامة على وجه الإطلاق (مر18:12, أع8:23). وهذا التعليم اللاهوتي اليهودي ظهر بوضوح منذ القرن الثاني قبل اليلاد: «وكثيرون من الراقدين في تراب الأرض يستيقظون، هؤلاء إلى الحياة الآبدية وهؤلاء إلى العار للازدراء الآبدي.» (دا2:12) 
‏وقد دخلت هذه الحقيقة الإيمانية كجزء في العبادة الرسمية اليومية حيث تقال في البركة الثانية ضمن الثماني عشرة بركة: [أنت الجبار إلى الآبد يا رب، أنت الذي تحيي الموتى]. 
‏ولكنها كانت حقيقة مفهومة من جهة الأمور الأخروية, ولا تدخل قط في مفهوم إمكانية القيامة في الحاضر، الأمر الذي حققه المسيح لنفسه وللآخرين. 
‏وهكذا أراد إنجيل يوحنا أن يضع في مقابلة ومواجهة: قانون الإيمان اليهودي، تجاه قانون الإيمان المسيحي، من جهة التعليم بالقيامة. فالأول يرى القيامة مجرد مقولة إيمانية في أمور أخر الزمان، والثاني يراها حقيقة خلاصية حاضرة الآن وكل يوم، في المسيح، وبالمسيح. وهذا هو رد المسيح الاستعلاني. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*25:11-27  قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا. وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيّاً وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الآبدِ. أَتُؤْمِنِينَ بِهَذَا؟». قَالَتْ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ».​
‏رد المسيح لا يخطىء من قول مرثا واعترافها بالإيمان اليهودي. ولكن التصحيح هو أن القيامة ليست تعليماً ولكن حقيقة, ليست للمستقبل بل هي للحاضر, ليست لجماعة (قيامة جماعية) ولكن لكل فرد من واقع فردية حياته، ليست نعمة يتحصل عليها المسيح من (الله) كطلب مرثا, بل هى كيان المسيح نفسه «أنا هو» حينما يتصل بنا، سواء الآن وكل أوان أو المستقبل. 
وينبغي الآن أن نفرق بين أقوال المسيح السابقة عن: «أنا هو» التي ينسب فيها إلى لاهوته تشبيهات بنور العالم والطريق والكرمة وباب الخراف والراعي الصالح وخبز الحياة، هذه كلها تصويرات لفظية تصور عمل المسيح لقيادة الإنسان وتقويته وبنائه روحياً، وضمان صلته بالحياة الآبدية. أما هنا فقوله: «أنا هو القيامة» ، ليس تشبيهاً ولا تصويراً، ولكن استعلان حقيقة كائنة فيه, وهي من صميم كيانه وطبيعته, تلك التي كان يظن, كما كانت مرثا أيضاً تظن, أن فاعليتها متوقفة على اليوم الأخير، وأن قوة هذه الإقامة من الموت هي من عمل الله. ولكن هنا يستعلن المسيح أنها من عمله هو، وأنها ليست عمله الخاص وحسب, بل هي طبيعته: «أنا هو القيامة». المسيح هنا يستعلن نفسه، أو كما سبق وقال: «أنا الشاهد لنفسي» (يو18:8). هنا «فعل» الإقامة من الموت المستقبلي ينسبه المسيح إلى حاضر طبيعته الإلهية، أو على الوجه الأصح، إلى لاهوته القائم الآن فيه والى الآبد، وليس هو مجرد «فعل إقامة», بل «‏مصدر» القيامة: «أنا هو القيامة (ذاتها)» (بخصوص أن القيامة هي من صميم كيان المسيح وطبيعته وليست مجرد عمل يقوم به، فإن القديس كيرلس الكبير يدعو المسيح بعبارة تكررت مئات المرات في كتاباته وهي: «الذي هو بطبيعته الحياة».). وهكذا وبهذا يكون قد أضاف المسيح إلى كل أقواله السابقة عن «وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير»: «وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني أن كل ما أعطاني لا أتلف منه شيئاً بل أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (يو39:6-44‏) إضافة جديدة في غاية الأهية وهي عمله في الحاضر أيضاً للاقامة من الموت، وبالتال إعطاء الحياة الآبدية الأن في الحاضر: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة». 
وبالتوازي مع الإقامة من الموت الآن واعطاء الحياة الان, يؤكد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا أنه أيضاً يباشر الدينونة والإعفاء من الدينونة الآن أيضاً, أو على وجه أصح منذ الآن: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إلى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.» (يو24:5) 
‏والمسيح لا ينفي هنا الدينونة في اليوم الأخيره ولا القيامة في اليوم الأخير، ولا استعلان الحياة الآبدية في اليوم الأخير، ولكن يضيف ويكمل الإيمان اليهودي بالقيامة في اليوم الأخير بالإيمان المسيحي، أن القيامة والدينونة والحياة تبدأ من الآن، وذلك في المسيح وبالإتحاد معه. وكأن المسيح يخاطب الذين يبكون وينوحون على ميتهم الذي يكون قد آمن بالمسيح وأحبه وعاش في حضرته، هكذا: [لا تبكوا ولا تحزنوا بل ثقوا وآمنوا أن أخاكم حي الآن، وهو معي، لقد «انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة», «لأنه قد أحب الإخوة» (راجع 1يو14:3) وهو يستمتع بالحياة الآبدية بلا حزن ولا كآبة ولا تنهد في النور الآبدي، لقد قام أخوكم بالروح، ولكن الجسد هو الذي اسُتهدف وحده للفساد والفناء, الجسد لا يفيد شيئاً، الروح هو المؤهل للحياة الآبدية. الله روح وهو طالب الساجدين له بالروح والحق. لا تهتموا بعد بما هو على الأرض، «‏فإن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله. اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الأرض. لأنكم قد متم، وحياتكم مستترة مع المسيح في الله. متى أُظهر المسيح حياتنا، فحينئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضاً معه في المجد» ‏(كو1:3-4)]. 
‏و«أنا هو القيامة قبل الحياة»، لأن المسيح سيبدأ من الموت ليعلن الحياة. ولكن لا بد من الاثنين معاً، لأن القيامة والحياة استعلان واحد وهو شخصه. فهو لم يقل أن القيامة عمل يحضره لنا أو يقودنا إليه أو يعدنا به، ولكنه يقول: «أنا هو القيامة». والقيامة التي يعلنها المسيح أنها كيانه الخاص: «أنا هو»، لا يعلنها لنعرفها فيه مجرد معرفة، بل إنه يعلنها باعتبارها لنا ومن أجلنا. هي كائنة أصلاً في صمميم لاهوته، لأنه هو الحياة ذاتها (القديس أثانسيوس الرسولي يدعر المسيح: «الذي هو بذاته الحياة, أو الحياة بذاتها») التي ليس فيها الموت. ولكن لأنه تجسد وأخذ بشرية الفرد الكاملة التي يمكن أن يموت بها، صارت القيامة كائنة في ناسوته أيضاً، لذلك إن مات فهو حتماً يقوم، وهكذا حقق المسيح للبشرية فردية الإنسان الدائمة والقائمة والحية إلى الآبد. ولكن قبل أن يموت، باشر إقامة لعازر من الموت، لندرك أن القيامة كائنة فيه، بل هي كيانه الذي نوى أن يمنحنا إياه، بالاتصال بنا أو باتحادنا به، فنقوم به وفيه، أو نصير به قائمين. ويصير كل فرد مؤمن ومتحد به، حياً به, أو أن المسيح يصير حياة كل أحد: «أحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في» ‏(غل20:2)، «... احسبوا أنفسكم... أحياء لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا.» (رو11:6)
‏لذلك، كان الإيمان بالمسيح غلبة للموت وقيامة في الحياة، لأن الايمان بالمسيح الذي هو الإتحاد بالمسيح, هو إتحاد بالقيامة والحياة: «من يسمح كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية, ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو24:5)، «من يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6‏). المسيح هنا يعطي ذاته بكيانها القائم والحي. لذلك نستطيع أن نفهم قوله: «من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا»، و «من كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الآبد». 
‏فلأنه هو القيامة = فمن يؤمن به، فهو حتى ولو مات موت الجسد، فهو سيحيا ثانية، الآن أو في القيامة. 
‏ولأنه هو الحياة = فمن كان حياً بالروح، أي مؤمناً به, فهو لن يذوق الموت الروحي إلى الآبد، لأن الحياة الآبدية التي فيه قائمة وستتجلى حتماً. 
‏وواضح أن هذا القول يشمل فئتين: 
‏فئة الذين آمنوا وماتوا, ويهدف إلى لعازر كمثل؛ وفئة الذين هم أحياء وامنوا فنالوا عطية الحياة الآبدية، ويهدف إلى مرثا على سبيل المثال أيضا. فالأول سيحيا بالرغم من أنه مات، وذلك بسبب إيمان لعازر وحبه للمسيح. والثاني, وهو مرثا، فلن تذوق الموت (الروحي), لأنها نالت الحياة الآبدية بالإيمان بالمسيح، الإيمان الذي أعلنته واضحاً: «أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم». 
‏كما يلاحظ أن في المثل الأول: «الذي مات وقام», يكون المسيح له هو«القيامة والحياة», حيث تأتي القيامة قبل الحياة لأنها سببها وعلتها: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة». 
‏أما في المثل الثاني، مثل الذي وُهب الإيمان وهو الآن يتمتع بمواهب الحياة الآبدية ويأكل الجسد ويشرب الدم بمعنى الشركة القائمة والإتحاد الكائن مع المسيح, يكون المسيح له هو«الحياة والقيامة» حيث تأتي الحياة قبل القيامة، وحيث تكون الحياة الآبدية هي سبب وعلة القيامة: «كل من يرى الآبن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية, وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (يو40:6)، ‏«من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة ابديه, وانا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير» (يو54:6). بمعنى أننا الآن نتمتع بالحياة الآبدية التي من فوق، والتي نلناها بالإيمان بالمسيح وبفعل الروح القدس, للاتحاد به بشركة تناول جسده ودمه، وهذه الحياة الآبدية التي من فوق هي هي قوة القيامة التي في كياننا منذ الآن، وهي التي سنعبر بها الموت وكأنه لم يكن!! «لأنه ليس موت لعبيدك بل هو انتقال» (أوشية الراقدين). 
‏وباختصار شديد يكون المسيح [حياتنا كلنا وقيامتنا كلنا], القداس الإلهي القبطي (أوشية الإنجيل): «متى أظهر المسيح حياتنا, فحينئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضاً معه في المجد.» (كو4:3) 
‏ولكن علينا أن نلمح أن محور قيامتنا وحياتنا الآبدية هو الإيمان,» فالإيمان هو الحياة الآبدية. ليس الإيمان بالقيامة في حد ذاتها، بل الإيمان بالمسيح أنه هو حقاً وبالحقيقة قيامتنا وحياتنا، لذلك يكون الموت قد أصبح طريقاً للحياة لا غير!! «من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا, ولأن الحياة الآبدية قوة ذات كفاءة إلهية قادرة أن تصرع الموت, أينما كان, وتلغي وجوده، لذلك: «من كان حيا وآمن بي لن يموت إلى الآبد»، «أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من الساء، إن أكل~ أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الآبد» (يو51:6)، «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (يو54:6)، «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي، فلن يرى الموت إلى الآبد» (يو51:8‏), «وهذه هي الحياة الآبدية، أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته» (يو3:17) 
‏هكذا يستعلن المسيح ذاته بالنسبة لنا، أنه حقاً القيامة والحياة، وأن الموت لا يزيد عن كونه نعاساً مؤقتاً، لا يلغي الحياة الآبدية التي صارت في كياننا الروحي. فهبة الحياة الآبدية التي ننالها بالإيمان بالمسيح وبالميلاد من الروح القدس من فوق، هي بحد ذاتها إلغاء صريح وواضح لعقوبة الموت التي دخلت إلى العالم بالخطية. فإذا فقد الموت عامل العقوبة واللعنة، أصبح الموت لا يزيد عن كونه راحة للجسد الذي أشقاه العالم، أو أصبح كالنوم أو النعاس حسب ما وصفه المسيح، حيث الإنسان (الصالح) لا يفقد بالموت إلا عوامل الفناء فقط التي دخلت عليه!! 
‏المسيح أراد أن يرفع إيمان مرثا، لتفهم وتتذوق طعم الحياة الآبدية الحقيقية الآن بالإيمان بالمسيح، فيصغر سلطان الموت في عينيها، وتدرك أن القيامة صارت الأن بالمسيح حقيقة قائمة حاضرة فينا بالروح، بقوة الإيمان الذي يوحدنا بالمسيح ويملكن ما لطبيعته، وأن القيامة ليست هي رجاء المستقبل. وهذا بدا واضحاً من إجابة مرثا على سؤال المسيح: «أتؤمنين بهذا؟ قالت له: نعم يا سيد أنا قد آمنت أنك أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم». 
‏ويلاحظ هنا، أن سؤال الرب واضح في اللغة اليونانية، أنه لا يعني «هل توافقين على هذا»؛ بل: «هل هذا هو إيمانك, أتؤمنين بهذا؟». وهكذا استنفر المسيح إيمان مرثا الخاص، لمواجهة المعجزة قبل أن يباشرها، واستحضر مرثا في مواجهة القيامة أو الإقامة من الموت العتيد أن يكمله في الحال، كفعل قائم في المسيح الآن في الحاضر، يقبله لعازر بالروح ويتقبله بالإيمان الذي له, والذي لا يفنى ولا يضمحل بالموت, كحق من حقوق من أحب السيح والتصق به, ليقوم من الأموات ويشهد للقيامة وللحياة التي في المسيح والتي صارت أيضاً فيه وله: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن, حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون!!!» (يو25:5) 
‏لقد عبرت مرثا عن إيمانها بالمسيح مباشرة، دون أن تذكر الموت أو القيامة, وهو تعبير ليس ابن وقته، بل يبدو أنه كان محفوظأ في قلبها، وهو نفس إيمان المعمدان أن المسيح هو ابن الله الآتي إل العالم, وهو إيمان نثنائيل, وإيمان الأعمى المفتوح العينين والقلب، وإيمان بطرس نيابة عن التلاميذ وعن نفسه، الإيمان الذي بدأ يشرق على العالم بتؤدة ويقين، والذي كان العالم يتلهف عليه ويتطلع بشوق نحوه، باعتباره رجاء الدهور الذي سينقذنا من الموت، الذي سبق أن رآه الأنبياء بالروح، المسيا الآتي للخلاص، وها هوذا قد أتى: «أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم» (يو27:11‏). المسيا الآتي إلى العالم، رجاء الأنبياء بل وأكثر من رجاء الأنبياء، لأنه ابن الله الذي يقيمنا من الموت، ويهبنا الحياة، ويصالحنا مع أبيه. لأن «الإيمان بالمسيح» ليس معلومة قائمة بذاتها, بل الإيمان بالمسيح ينشىء خلاصاً, ينشىء علاقة, ينشىء شركة معه, ينشىء إتحاداً, ينشىء قبول القيامة التي في المسيح والحياة الآبدية التي فتحها علينا وعلى الآب، لتسري في كياننا كأعظم عطية يمكن أن ينالها الإنسان، لأن بها يبدأ الإنسان كالأول يعيش مع الله، هنا كما هناك وإلى الآبد. 
‏كلمة «ابن الله» التي أضافتها مرثا إل اسم «المسيح» ترفع المسيح فوق كل رجاء اليهود والآباء والأنبياء وتوضح أي انفتاح قد صار لنا مع الله. 
‏لقد نطقت مرثا أعظم وأصدق قانون إيمان يطلبه الله والمسيح والإنجيل والأنبياء. انظر إلى ختام رواية القديس يوحنا التي يبلور فيها كل الإنجيل وكل حياة المسيح وأعماله وآياته هكذا: «وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تُكتب في هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح (المسيا) ابن الله, ولكي تكون لكم، إذا آمنتم, حياة باسمه» (يو30:20-31). هذه الخلاصة الإيمانية المسيانية للانجيل هي هي بذاتها التي عبرت عنها مرثا، تعبيراً تسنده المحبة القوية، والعشرة الصادقة، والأمانة، والخدمة، في أحلك ساعات تجربتها ومرارة نفسها!! 
‏انظر، أيها القارىء العزيز، واعلم وتعلم، أننا لنا بقوانين ومفردات كثيرة للايمان نعيش، بقدر ما يكون لنا حياة صادقة باسمه لا تزعزعها أعنف التجارب، حينئذ يصير إيماننا بابن الله حقيقة حية فينا! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*25:11-27  قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا. وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيّاً وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الآبدِ. أَتُؤْمِنِينَ بِهَذَا؟». قَالَتْ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ».​
‏رد المسيح لا يخطىء من قول مرثا واعترافها بالإيمان اليهودي. ولكن التصحيح هو أن القيامة ليست تعليماً ولكن حقيقة, ليست للمستقبل بل هي للحاضر, ليست لجماعة (قيامة جماعية) ولكن لكل فرد من واقع فردية حياته، ليست نعمة يتحصل عليها المسيح من (الله) كطلب مرثا, بل هى كيان المسيح نفسه «أنا هو» حينما يتصل بنا، سواء الآن وكل أوان أو المستقبل. 
وينبغي الآن أن نفرق بين أقوال المسيح السابقة عن: «أنا هو» التي ينسب فيها إلى لاهوته تشبيهات بنور العالم والطريق والكرمة وباب الخراف والراعي الصالح وخبز الحياة، هذه كلها تصويرات لفظية تصور عمل المسيح لقيادة الإنسان وتقويته وبنائه روحياً، وضمان صلته بالحياة الآبدية. أما هنا فقوله: «أنا هو القيامة» ، ليس تشبيهاً ولا تصويراً، ولكن استعلان حقيقة كائنة فيه, وهي من صميم كيانه وطبيعته, تلك التي كان يظن, كما كانت مرثا أيضاً تظن, أن فاعليتها متوقفة على اليوم الأخير، وأن قوة هذه الإقامة من الموت هي من عمل الله. ولكن هنا يستعلن المسيح أنها من عمله هو، وأنها ليست عمله الخاص وحسب, بل هي طبيعته: «أنا هو القيامة». المسيح هنا يستعلن نفسه، أو كما سبق وقال: «أنا الشاهد لنفسي» (يو18:8). هنا «فعل» الإقامة من الموت المستقبلي ينسبه المسيح إلى حاضر طبيعته الإلهية، أو على الوجه الأصح، إلى لاهوته القائم الآن فيه والى الآبد، وليس هو مجرد «فعل إقامة», بل «‏مصدر» القيامة: «أنا هو القيامة (ذاتها)» (بخصوص أن القيامة هي من صميم كيان المسيح وطبيعته وليست مجرد عمل يقوم به، فإن القديس كيرلس الكبير يدعو المسيح بعبارة تكررت مئات المرات في كتاباته وهي: «الذي هو بطبيعته الحياة».). وهكذا وبهذا يكون قد أضاف المسيح إلى كل أقواله السابقة عن «وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير»: «وهذه مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني أن كل ما أعطاني لا أتلف منه شيئاً بل أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (يو39:6-44‏) إضافة جديدة في غاية الأهية وهي عمله في الحاضر أيضاً للاقامة من الموت، وبالتال إعطاء الحياة الآبدية الأن في الحاضر: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة». 
وبالتوازي مع الإقامة من الموت الآن واعطاء الحياة الان, يؤكد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا أنه أيضاً يباشر الدينونة والإعفاء من الدينونة الآن أيضاً, أو على وجه أصح منذ الآن: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إلى دينونة بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.» (يو24:5) 
‏والمسيح لا ينفي هنا الدينونة في اليوم الأخيره ولا القيامة في اليوم الأخير، ولا استعلان الحياة الآبدية في اليوم الأخير، ولكن يضيف ويكمل الإيمان اليهودي بالقيامة في اليوم الأخير بالإيمان المسيحي، أن القيامة والدينونة والحياة تبدأ من الآن، وذلك في المسيح وبالإتحاد معه. وكأن المسيح يخاطب الذين يبكون وينوحون على ميتهم الذي يكون قد آمن بالمسيح وأحبه وعاش في حضرته، هكذا: [لا تبكوا ولا تحزنوا بل ثقوا وآمنوا أن أخاكم حي الآن، وهو معي، لقد «انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة», «لأنه قد أحب الإخوة» (راجع 1يو14:3) وهو يستمتع بالحياة الآبدية بلا حزن ولا كآبة ولا تنهد في النور الآبدي، لقد قام أخوكم بالروح، ولكن الجسد هو الذي اسُتهدف وحده للفساد والفناء, الجسد لا يفيد شيئاً، الروح هو المؤهل للحياة الآبدية. الله روح وهو طالب الساجدين له بالروح والحق. لا تهتموا بعد بما هو على الأرض، «‏فإن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله. اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الأرض. لأنكم قد متم، وحياتكم مستترة مع المسيح في الله. متى أُظهر المسيح حياتنا، فحينئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضاً معه في المجد» ‏(كو1:3-4)]. 
‏و«أنا هو القيامة قبل الحياة»، لأن المسيح سيبدأ من الموت ليعلن الحياة. ولكن لا بد من الاثنين معاً، لأن القيامة والحياة استعلان واحد وهو شخصه. فهو لم يقل أن القيامة عمل يحضره لنا أو يقودنا إليه أو يعدنا به، ولكنه يقول: «أنا هو القيامة». والقيامة التي يعلنها المسيح أنها كيانه الخاص: «أنا هو»، لا يعلنها لنعرفها فيه مجرد معرفة، بل إنه يعلنها باعتبارها لنا ومن أجلنا. هي كائنة أصلاً في صمميم لاهوته، لأنه هو الحياة ذاتها (القديس أثانسيوس الرسولي يدعر المسيح: «الذي هو بذاته الحياة, أو الحياة بذاتها») التي ليس فيها الموت. ولكن لأنه تجسد وأخذ بشرية الفرد الكاملة التي يمكن أن يموت بها، صارت القيامة كائنة في ناسوته أيضاً، لذلك إن مات فهو حتماً يقوم، وهكذا حقق المسيح للبشرية فردية الإنسان الدائمة والقائمة والحية إلى الآبد. ولكن قبل أن يموت، باشر إقامة لعازر من الموت، لندرك أن القيامة كائنة فيه، بل هي كيانه الذي نوى أن يمنحنا إياه، بالاتصال بنا أو باتحادنا به، فنقوم به وفيه، أو نصير به قائمين. ويصير كل فرد مؤمن ومتحد به، حياً به, أو أن المسيح يصير حياة كل أحد: «أحيا لا أنا بل المسيح يحيا في» ‏(غل20:2)، «... احسبوا أنفسكم... أحياء لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا.» (رو11:6)
‏لذلك، كان الإيمان بالمسيح غلبة للموت وقيامة في الحياة، لأن الايمان بالمسيح الذي هو الإتحاد بالمسيح, هو إتحاد بالقيامة والحياة: «من يسمح كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية, ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو24:5)، «من يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6‏). المسيح هنا يعطي ذاته بكيانها القائم والحي. لذلك نستطيع أن نفهم قوله: «من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا»، و «من كان حياً وآمن بي فلن يموت إلى الآبد». 
‏فلأنه هو القيامة = فمن يؤمن به، فهو حتى ولو مات موت الجسد، فهو سيحيا ثانية، الآن أو في القيامة. 
‏ولأنه هو الحياة = فمن كان حياً بالروح، أي مؤمناً به, فهو لن يذوق الموت الروحي إلى الآبد، لأن الحياة الآبدية التي فيه قائمة وستتجلى حتماً. 
‏وواضح أن هذا القول يشمل فئتين: 
‏فئة الذين آمنوا وماتوا, ويهدف إلى لعازر كمثل؛ وفئة الذين هم أحياء وامنوا فنالوا عطية الحياة الآبدية، ويهدف إلى مرثا على سبيل المثال أيضا. فالأول سيحيا بالرغم من أنه مات، وذلك بسبب إيمان لعازر وحبه للمسيح. والثاني, وهو مرثا، فلن تذوق الموت (الروحي), لأنها نالت الحياة الآبدية بالإيمان بالمسيح، الإيمان الذي أعلنته واضحاً: «أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم». 
‏كما يلاحظ أن في المثل الأول: «الذي مات وقام», يكون المسيح له هو«القيامة والحياة», حيث تأتي القيامة قبل الحياة لأنها سببها وعلتها: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة». 
‏أما في المثل الثاني، مثل الذي وُهب الإيمان وهو الآن يتمتع بمواهب الحياة الآبدية ويأكل الجسد ويشرب الدم بمعنى الشركة القائمة والإتحاد الكائن مع المسيح, يكون المسيح له هو«الحياة والقيامة» حيث تأتي الحياة قبل القيامة، وحيث تكون الحياة الآبدية هي سبب وعلة القيامة: «كل من يرى الآبن ويؤمن به تكون له حياة أبدية, وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (يو40:6)، ‏«من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة ابديه, وانا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير» (يو54:6). بمعنى أننا الآن نتمتع بالحياة الآبدية التي من فوق، والتي نلناها بالإيمان بالمسيح وبفعل الروح القدس, للاتحاد به بشركة تناول جسده ودمه، وهذه الحياة الآبدية التي من فوق هي هي قوة القيامة التي في كياننا منذ الآن، وهي التي سنعبر بها الموت وكأنه لم يكن!! «لأنه ليس موت لعبيدك بل هو انتقال» (أوشية الراقدين). 
‏وباختصار شديد يكون المسيح [حياتنا كلنا وقيامتنا كلنا], القداس الإلهي القبطي (أوشية الإنجيل): «متى أظهر المسيح حياتنا, فحينئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضاً معه في المجد.» (كو4:3) 
‏ولكن علينا أن نلمح أن محور قيامتنا وحياتنا الآبدية هو الإيمان,» فالإيمان هو الحياة الآبدية. ليس الإيمان بالقيامة في حد ذاتها، بل الإيمان بالمسيح أنه هو حقاً وبالحقيقة قيامتنا وحياتنا، لذلك يكون الموت قد أصبح طريقاً للحياة لا غير!! «من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا, ولأن الحياة الآبدية قوة ذات كفاءة إلهية قادرة أن تصرع الموت, أينما كان, وتلغي وجوده، لذلك: «من كان حيا وآمن بي لن يموت إلى الآبد»، «أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من الساء، إن أكل~ أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الآبد» (يو51:6)، «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير» (يو54:6)، «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي، فلن يرى الموت إلى الآبد» (يو51:8‏), «وهذه هي الحياة الآبدية، أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته» (يو3:17) 
‏هكذا يستعلن المسيح ذاته بالنسبة لنا، أنه حقاً القيامة والحياة، وأن الموت لا يزيد عن كونه نعاساً مؤقتاً، لا يلغي الحياة الآبدية التي صارت في كياننا الروحي. فهبة الحياة الآبدية التي ننالها بالإيمان بالمسيح وبالميلاد من الروح القدس من فوق، هي بحد ذاتها إلغاء صريح وواضح لعقوبة الموت التي دخلت إلى العالم بالخطية. فإذا فقد الموت عامل العقوبة واللعنة، أصبح الموت لا يزيد عن كونه راحة للجسد الذي أشقاه العالم، أو أصبح كالنوم أو النعاس حسب ما وصفه المسيح، حيث الإنسان (الصالح) لا يفقد بالموت إلا عوامل الفناء فقط التي دخلت عليه!! 
‏المسيح أراد أن يرفع إيمان مرثا، لتفهم وتتذوق طعم الحياة الآبدية الحقيقية الآن بالإيمان بالمسيح، فيصغر سلطان الموت في عينيها، وتدرك أن القيامة صارت الأن بالمسيح حقيقة قائمة حاضرة فينا بالروح، بقوة الإيمان الذي يوحدنا بالمسيح ويملكن ما لطبيعته، وأن القيامة ليست هي رجاء المستقبل. وهذا بدا واضحاً من إجابة مرثا على سؤال المسيح: «أتؤمنين بهذا؟ قالت له: نعم يا سيد أنا قد آمنت أنك أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم». 
‏ويلاحظ هنا، أن سؤال الرب واضح في اللغة اليونانية، أنه لا يعني «هل توافقين على هذا»؛ بل: «هل هذا هو إيمانك, أتؤمنين بهذا؟». وهكذا استنفر المسيح إيمان مرثا الخاص، لمواجهة المعجزة قبل أن يباشرها، واستحضر مرثا في مواجهة القيامة أو الإقامة من الموت العتيد أن يكمله في الحال، كفعل قائم في المسيح الآن في الحاضر، يقبله لعازر بالروح ويتقبله بالإيمان الذي له, والذي لا يفنى ولا يضمحل بالموت, كحق من حقوق من أحب السيح والتصق به, ليقوم من الأموات ويشهد للقيامة وللحياة التي في المسيح والتي صارت أيضاً فيه وله: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إنه تأتي ساعة وهي الآن, حين يسمع الأموات صوت ابن الله والسامعون يحيون!!!» (يو25:5) 
‏لقد عبرت مرثا عن إيمانها بالمسيح مباشرة، دون أن تذكر الموت أو القيامة, وهو تعبير ليس ابن وقته، بل يبدو أنه كان محفوظأ في قلبها، وهو نفس إيمان المعمدان أن المسيح هو ابن الله الآتي إل العالم, وهو إيمان نثنائيل, وإيمان الأعمى المفتوح العينين والقلب، وإيمان بطرس نيابة عن التلاميذ وعن نفسه، الإيمان الذي بدأ يشرق على العالم بتؤدة ويقين، والذي كان العالم يتلهف عليه ويتطلع بشوق نحوه، باعتباره رجاء الدهور الذي سينقذنا من الموت، الذي سبق أن رآه الأنبياء بالروح، المسيا الآتي للخلاص، وها هوذا قد أتى: «أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم» (يو27:11‏). المسيا الآتي إلى العالم، رجاء الأنبياء بل وأكثر من رجاء الأنبياء، لأنه ابن الله الذي يقيمنا من الموت، ويهبنا الحياة، ويصالحنا مع أبيه. لأن «الإيمان بالمسيح» ليس معلومة قائمة بذاتها, بل الإيمان بالمسيح ينشىء خلاصاً, ينشىء علاقة, ينشىء شركة معه, ينشىء إتحاداً, ينشىء قبول القيامة التي في المسيح والحياة الآبدية التي فتحها علينا وعلى الآب، لتسري في كياننا كأعظم عطية يمكن أن ينالها الإنسان، لأن بها يبدأ الإنسان كالأول يعيش مع الله، هنا كما هناك وإلى الآبد. 
‏كلمة «ابن الله» التي أضافتها مرثا إل اسم «المسيح» ترفع المسيح فوق كل رجاء اليهود والآباء والأنبياء وتوضح أي انفتاح قد صار لنا مع الله. 
‏لقد نطقت مرثا أعظم وأصدق قانون إيمان يطلبه الله والمسيح والإنجيل والأنبياء. انظر إلى ختام رواية القديس يوحنا التي يبلور فيها كل الإنجيل وكل حياة المسيح وأعماله وآياته هكذا: «وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تُكتب في هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح (المسيا) ابن الله, ولكي تكون لكم، إذا آمنتم, حياة باسمه» (يو30:20-31). هذه الخلاصة الإيمانية المسيانية للانجيل هي هي بذاتها التي عبرت عنها مرثا، تعبيراً تسنده المحبة القوية، والعشرة الصادقة، والأمانة، والخدمة، في أحلك ساعات تجربتها ومرارة نفسها!! 
‏انظر، أيها القارىء العزيز، واعلم وتعلم، أننا لنا بقوانين ومفردات كثيرة للايمان نعيش، بقدر ما يكون لنا حياة صادقة باسمه لا تزعزعها أعنف التجارب، حينئذ يصير إيماننا بابن الله حقيقة حية فينا! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*28:11-32    وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هَذَا مَضَتْ وَدَعَتْ مَرْيَمَ أُخْتَهَا سِرّاً قَائِلَةً: «الْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ حَضَرَ وَهُوَ يَدْعُوكِ». أَمَّا تِلْكَ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ قَامَتْ سَرِيعاً وَجَاءَتْ إِلَيْهِ. وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ بَلْ كَانَ فِي الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي لاَقَتْهُ فِيهِ مَرْثَا. ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْيَهُودَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهَا فِي الْبَيْتِ يُعَزُّونَهَا لَمَّا رَأَوْا مَرْيَمَ قَامَتْ عَاجِلاً وَخَرَجَتْ تَبِعُوهَا قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهَا تَذْهَبُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ لِتَبْكِيَ هُنَاكَ». فَمَرْيَمُ لَمَّا أَتَتْ إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ يَسُوعُ وَرَأَتْهُ خَرَّتْ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ قَائِلَةً لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَوْ كُنْتَ هَهُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي».​
‏عجيب القديس يوحنا في سرده للرواية، فهو يعلق من عنده تعليقات تجعل القصة حية ناطقة. 
«ولما قالت هذا مضت»: ‏يقصد أنها قالت كل ما عندها، كل ما تملك من الإيمان الذي ارتفع فوق الموقف كله, لقد استجابت لاستعلان المسيح، وردت عليه بما ملأ قلبها راحة وسلاماً. وبقدر ما ارتاحت مرثا ودخل قلبها مناطق ألنور والرجاء، فإنها دعت أختها لتغترف من مراحم الرب وتعزياته, وكلمة «سرا» تتجه ناحية اليهوء الذين جاءوا من أورشليم حتى لا يعكروا صفو اللقاء بفكرهم المريض. 
‏ولقب «المعلم» الى احترفه التلاميذ بحكم تلمذتهم، اختطفته الأختان، إذ اعتبرتا نفسيهما من التابعين, حتى وإن كانتا قد قبعتا في عقر دارهما. فقد أتقنتا فن السماع والحب. ودعوة المعلم لمريم ذكية, فهو يعلم مقدار الحزن والأسى الذي يعتصر قلبها. وكما سقى مرثا من ماء الحياة فارتوت, وانطفأت نار قلبها، هكذا أراد أن يسقي هذه الأخرى العزاء بعيدا عن عقول المرائين. لقد صدق الرب حينما ألمح عن نفسه بقدرة التعزية وسلطان العزاء، حينما وعدهم بإرسال الباراقليط المعزي قائلأ: «وأنا أطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزيا آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الآبد» (يو16:14)؛ باعتبار أنه هو المعزي الأول!! 
مريم لما سمعت، «قامت سريعاً»، وجاءت إلى المعلم حيث لاقى مرثا، لأنه لم يشأ أن يدخل القرية مباشرة. ولكن خروج مريم السريع نبه اليهود خطأ أنها ذاهبة لتبكي في القبر, فتبعوها، فكانت مقابلة الرب لمريم في وسط جمع اليهود. ولم تستطسع مريم, بانفعالها البادى عليها من جراء هيبة الرب, إلا أن تخر عند رجليه ساجدة، الأمر الذى فات على مرثا، لكنها احتفظت بتكريم الرب بمشاعر قلبها الخفية. ولكن كان الفكر الطاغي على قلب مريم هو نفس ما فكرت فيه مرثا وقالته للرب: «يا سيد، لو كنت ههنا لم يمت أخي». أمل مفقود، ولكن كان وراءه نوع من التوسل يملأ قلبها، فالمحبة تصدق كل شيء، وترجو كل شيء، ولا تسقط أبداً، حتى وإن وقف العقل حائلاً دون النطق. لم تسعفها الكلمات أكثر من ذلك، فقدمت أعز وأ قوى ما تملك المرأة: دموعها!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*33:11-35  فَلَمَّا رَآهَا يَسُوعُ تَبْكِي وَالْيَهُودُ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مَعَهَا يَبْكُونَ انْزَعَجَ بِالرُّوحِ وَاضْطَرَبَ. وَقَالَ: «أَيْنَ وَضَعْتُمُوهُ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ تَعَالَ وَانْظُرْ». بَكَى يَسُوعُ.​
‏مريم تبكي, واليهود يبكون, والمسيح يبكي, هنا تنفرد اللغة اليونانية بتعبيرات البكاء، التي تفرق فيها بين بكاء مريم واليهود وبين بكاء المسيح، في هذا الموقف بالذات. فبكاء مريم واليهود عبرت عنه اللغة اليونانية بكلمة     (    )‏، وهي تفيد المعنى العربي «بكاء بصوت مسموع للتعبير الظاهري عن الحزن»، وهو كمهنة عند النسوة له أصول. أما كلمة «بكى يسوع» بتأتى (       ) وهي بمعنى »أدمعت عيناه بدون صوت». وتأتي كتأثر مباشر عفوي للحزن غير المنضبط، في صمت. 
‏انزعج بالروح:  وتأتي باليونانية (        ) وتفيد الانفعال الانعكاسي للمنظر الذي ‏أمامه (تأثر)، وهي لا تفيد الانزعاج كما تجيء في الترجمة العربية، ولكن تفيد التأثر بعدم الرضا، وهي نفس الكلمة التي جاءت في المواقف الأتية بمعنى الانتهار: 
+ «فانفتحت أعينهما, فانتهرما يسوع قائلا: انظرا لا يعلم أحد.» (مت30:9‏) 
+ «فللوقت وهو يتكلم ذهب عنه البرص، وطهر، فانتهره, وأرسله للوقت.» (42:1-43) 
+ وتأتي بمعنى التأنيب: «لأنه كان يمكن أن يباع هذا بأكثر من ثلثمئة دينار ويعطى للفقراء. وكانوا يؤنبونها.» (مر5:14) 
‏وهكذا يظهر أن هذا الاصطلاح «انزعج»، كما جاء في الترجمة العربية، يفيد مجرد التأثر ولا يفيد الحزن. 
‏أما كلمة «بالروح»، فهي تفيد أن الرب تحرك أو تأثر بالروح إزاء منظر البكاء في عدم ارتياح, وتحرك روحيا ليصنع أمراً (إقامة لعازر) يوقف به هذا العويل والنواح. 
‏فقد يؤخذ هذا الانزعاج الروحي على أنه استنفار الروح للقيام بالهمة الخطيرة، وهي إقامة الميت إلى الحياة. ونحن نعلم أن هذا العمل يستلزم خروج قوة هائلة من المسيح ، كما حدث في نازفة الدم : «فقال يسوع قد لمسني واحد، لأني علمت أن قوة قد خرجت مني.» (لو46:8) 
‏ويلاحظ أن الكلمة اليونانية (      ) التي تُرجمت هنا «‏انزعج» جاءت بالترجمة «انتهر» في إثر المعجزات ذات الثقل العال التي استلزمت انفعالاً روحيأ من الرب لا يستهان به، وهي معجزة شفاء الآبرص (مر43:1), وشفاء الأعمى (مت30:9‏)، وإقامة لعازر (يو33:11و38). لذلك لا ينبغي أن نستخفت بما تستلزمه المعجزة من الضغط الروحي العال الواقع على جسد المسيح الذي جعله يهتز ويئن وتدمح عيناه في مواقع كثيرة. 
«واضطرب»: وهذا طبعاً نتيجة ما تحمله جسده من أحزان واضطراب الآخرين, تلك التي أخذها على نفسه في تعاطف ومشاراكة وبمحض إرادته, ‏فجاءت كلمة «واضطرب» للتعبير عن ذلك، والتي تفيد حرفياً «جعل نفسه تضطرب»، وتفيد أيضاً الارتجاف والقشعريرة . 
‏وبذلك تكون الأصول النفسية والروحية التي استهدفها المسيح في جسده للانزعاج والاضطراب، هي عملية طوعية إرادية، اعتبرها الله أبوه، واعتبرها هو، واعتبرها علم اللاهوت بناء على ذلك وبناء على سبق النبوة عنها، أنها جزء لا يتجزأ من عملية الخلاص الكبرى التي جاء المسيح وتجسد من أجلها، فهو لم يحمل خطايانا على نفسه فقط، بل وحمل أحزاننا وأوجاعنا واضطرابنا وموتنا، ويصفها إشعياء النبي بقوة بالغة العمق في قوله: 
«رجل أرجاح ومختبر الحزن». 
«لكن أحزاننا حملها, وأوجاعنا تحملها, ونحن حسبناه مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً». 
«وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا, مسحوق لأجل آثامنا ...» 
«والرب وضع عليه إثم جيعنا». 
«أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن» (إش 53‏) 
‏إذن، فانزعاج المسيح بالروح واضطرابه، بل و بكاؤه، هذا كله وهو يمثل ضعف الإنسان عامة, حمّل المسيح نفسه به، وثقل روحه تحت عبئه, وأخذه وتبتاه، واشترك فيه كمقدمة ومؤخرة للموت ذاته الذي أخذه لنفسه وهو غريب عن هذا كله، بل وإن الله الآب سر بهذه المشاركة الحزينة والأليمة باعتبارها جزءاً لا يتجزأ من «ذبيحة الإثم» التي قدمها المسيح (عن خطية الإنسان) قدمها بجسده ونفسه وروحه!!! 
‏ويلزم هنا أن نوضح أن القديس يوحنا، في إنجيله، ميز بين النفس والروح للمسيح في شركة الألم والموت: 
‏«لما قال يسوع هذا، اضطرب بالروح، وشهد وقال: الحق الحق أقول لكم إن واحداً ممكم سيسلمني.» (يو21:31) 
‏«فلما أخذ يسوع الخل قال: قد أكمل. ونكس رأسه وأسلم الروح.» (يو30:19‏) 
«أنا هو الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف.» (يو11:10) 
«الآن نفسي قد اضطربت, وماذا أقول، أيها الآب نجي من هذه الساعة ولكن لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة.» (يو27:12) 
‏والآن يلزم أن نفهم أن آية إقامة لعازر من الموت، مع كل ما لابسها من مشاعر وعواطف وأحزان واضطراب وانزعاج، لا يمكن اعتبارها أنها حادثة قائمة بذاتها تمثل ظروفها فقط، بل هي نموذج، وصورة واقعية توضح صلة المسيح، وليس صلة المسيح فقط، بل وصلة الله بموتنا وقيامتنا، وما يلابس موتنا من جميع النواحي البشرية كما حدث في قصة لعازر، ويكفي أن نسع عن الله أنه «في كل ضيقهم تضايق ... » (إش9:63). المسيح يكرر حضوره، ويمارس إظهار مشاعره وعواطفه من جهة كل إنسان في الكنيسة يتألم أو يموت لحسابه: «إن عشنا فللرب نعيش، وان متنا فللرب نموت» (رو8:14). ونحن أيضاً نمارس إيمان قيامتنا في كل ميت يموت لنا، وبهذا الإيمان بالقيامة نرى مجد الله: «إن آمنت ترين مجد الله». 
‏إذن، إقامة لعازر من الموت هي منهج إيماني للكنيسة. لقد رفع إنجيل يوحنا «إقامة لعازر من الموت» من حادثة إلى آية لاستعلان مجد الله، لتدخل في الكنيسة كآية لكل من يموت، ولكل من يموت له أحد. 
‏«وقال: أين وضعتموه. قالوا. يا سيد تعال وانظر. بكى يسوع»: لأول مرة يذكر الإنجيل عن الرب أنه يستفسر، أي يطلب معرفة عن شيء. ولكن يبدو في الحقيقة أنه يعلن بذلك عن نيته في إقامة لعازر من الموت، وليس مجرد معرفة المكان. وهذا أيضاً بدوره هو رد الفعل المباشر في إظهار تأثره ومشاركته لعواطف الباكين, باعتبار أن الرب لا يشارك بالعواطف أو الكلمات وحسب، بل وبالعمل المباشر. 
«بكى يسوع»: (والرب قد بكى لما رأى الإنسان المخلوق على صورته الخاصة منساقاً للفساد, وذلك حتى ببكائه يضع حدا لدموعنا. فإنه لهذه الغاية أيضاً قد مات حتى يخلصنا من الموت.  ‏(القديس كيؤلس الكبير فى تفسير يو35:11. )
الكلمة اليونانية (        )، ويقابلها باللغة اللاتينية في الفولجاتا (        )‏، وهى المرة الوحيدة في كل أسفار العهد الجديد التي ذُكرت فيها هذه الكلمة ولا تفيد أكثر من أن: « أدمع يسوع»، أي سالت دموعه. وهي تعتبر أصغر آية وردت في الإنجيل. ولكن قد ذكر أن المسيح بكى بكاء الحزن بصوت مسموع في إنجيل القديس لوقا: «وفيما هو يقترب، نظر إلى المدينة، وبكى عليها» (لو41:19). ولكن كان هذا البكاء على هلاك شعب، وكنيسة، وليس على صديق. 
دموع يسوع هنا هي صورة لأحزان الرب عل مصير الإنسان, ككل, الذي جلبه على نفسه بالخطية. والقديس يوحنا أسهب في تصوير بشرية المسيح الكاملة وذلك بالأنواع، التي تعبر عن الإنسانية التي فيه: 
‏التعب: «فإذ كان يسوع قد تعب من السفر جلس هكذا عل البئر.» (يو6:4) 
العطش: «فقال لها يسوع أعطيني لأشرب.» (يو7:4) 
«قال أنا عطشان» (يو28:19) 
‏المحبة: «.... وجاء‏ت إلى سمعان بطرس والى التلميذ الآخر الذي كان يسوع يحبه.» ‏(يو2:20) 
‏كما جاءت تعبيرات أخرى مكملة في الأناجيل الأخرى: 
‏الجوع: «فبعد ما صام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة، جاع أخيراً.» (مت2:4) 
‏التهليل: «وفي تلك الساعة، تهلل يسوع بالروح, وقال: أحمدك أيها الآب...» (لو21:10) 
الغضب: «فنظر حوله إليهم بغضب, حزينا على غلاظة قلوبهم...» (مر5:3) 
‏الحزن: «فقال لهم: نفسي حزينة جداً حتى الموت...» (مت38:26) 
‏لذلك كان من المستحيل على المسيح الذي تعب وعطش وجاع وأحب وفرح وغضب وحزن حزناً ثقيلاً حتى الموت، أن لا يبكي وتدمع عيناه، ليس مع الإنسان وحسب بل وعلى الإنسان أيضاً. فالذي ارتضى أن يقبل غصة الموت من أجلنا، كيف لا يترك عيناه تنهمر منها الدموع علينا، والذي ارتضى أن يحمل خطايانا في جسده على الصليب، كيف يمتنع عن أن يذرف الدمع علينا حينما يحل البكاء؟ لقد أحل لنفسه البكاء علينا، ولكنه أبى أن يبكي عليه أحد: «يا بنات أورشليم لا تبكين علي، بل ابكين على أنفسكن وعلى أولادكن.» (لو28:23) 
‏يقول اللاهوتيون أن بكاء المسيح أكبر شهادة على كمال ناسوت المسيح، ونحن نقول أيضاً إن بكاء يسوع هو أكبر شهادة على استعلان كمال مشاعر قلب الل !... إن دموع يسوع هي حبات الياقوت التي سقطت علينا من جوهر الله الأزلى، لنصنع منها عقوداً للبهاء والجمال وللتباهي بها لدى الملائكة والرؤساء التي لا تملك أن تبكي. 
‏وكما أبطل المسيح الموت بموته, فلم يعد الموت للعار والعقاب، بل للقيامة والحياة؛ كذلك فالمسيح ببكائه مسح الدمع من العيون, فلم تعد دموعنا لليأس والقنوط، ولكن للحب والعزاء، كدموعه... «يبلع الموت إلى الآبد، ويمسح السيد الرب الدموع عن كل الوجوه، وينزع عار شعبه عن كل الأرض، لأن الرب قد تكلم.» (إش8:25) 
‏ويا لفخرنا بدموع الرب هذه، فبعد أن مُسحت دموعنا، وقفت هذه الدموع عينها شهد أن «ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا، بل مُجرب في كل شيء مثلنا, بلا خطية، فإذ لنا رئيس كهنة عظيم قد اجتاز السموات، يسوع ابن الله، فلنتمسك بالإقرار.» (عب14:4-15) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*33:11-35  فَلَمَّا رَآهَا يَسُوعُ تَبْكِي وَالْيَهُودُ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مَعَهَا يَبْكُونَ انْزَعَجَ بِالرُّوحِ وَاضْطَرَبَ. وَقَالَ: «أَيْنَ وَضَعْتُمُوهُ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ تَعَالَ وَانْظُرْ». بَكَى يَسُوعُ.​
‏مريم تبكي, واليهود يبكون, والمسيح يبكي, هنا تنفرد اللغة اليونانية بتعبيرات البكاء، التي تفرق فيها بين بكاء مريم واليهود وبين بكاء المسيح، في هذا الموقف بالذات. فبكاء مريم واليهود عبرت عنه اللغة اليونانية بكلمة     (    )‏، وهي تفيد المعنى العربي «بكاء بصوت مسموع للتعبير الظاهري عن الحزن»، وهو كمهنة عند النسوة له أصول. أما كلمة «بكى يسوع» بتأتى (       ) وهي بمعنى »أدمعت عيناه بدون صوت». وتأتي كتأثر مباشر عفوي للحزن غير المنضبط، في صمت. 
‏انزعج بالروح:  وتأتي باليونانية (        ) وتفيد الانفعال الانعكاسي للمنظر الذي ‏أمامه (تأثر)، وهي لا تفيد الانزعاج كما تجيء في الترجمة العربية، ولكن تفيد التأثر بعدم الرضا، وهي نفس الكلمة التي جاءت في المواقف الأتية بمعنى الانتهار: 
+ «فانفتحت أعينهما, فانتهرما يسوع قائلا: انظرا لا يعلم أحد.» (مت30:9‏) 
+ «فللوقت وهو يتكلم ذهب عنه البرص، وطهر، فانتهره, وأرسله للوقت.» (42:1-43) 
+ وتأتي بمعنى التأنيب: «لأنه كان يمكن أن يباع هذا بأكثر من ثلثمئة دينار ويعطى للفقراء. وكانوا يؤنبونها.» (مر5:14) 
‏وهكذا يظهر أن هذا الاصطلاح «انزعج»، كما جاء في الترجمة العربية، يفيد مجرد التأثر ولا يفيد الحزن. 
‏أما كلمة «بالروح»، فهي تفيد أن الرب تحرك أو تأثر بالروح إزاء منظر البكاء في عدم ارتياح, وتحرك روحيا ليصنع أمراً (إقامة لعازر) يوقف به هذا العويل والنواح. 
‏فقد يؤخذ هذا الانزعاج الروحي على أنه استنفار الروح للقيام بالهمة الخطيرة، وهي إقامة الميت إلى الحياة. ونحن نعلم أن هذا العمل يستلزم خروج قوة هائلة من المسيح ، كما حدث في نازفة الدم : «فقال يسوع قد لمسني واحد، لأني علمت أن قوة قد خرجت مني.» (لو46:8) 
‏ويلاحظ أن الكلمة اليونانية (      ) التي تُرجمت هنا «‏انزعج» جاءت بالترجمة «انتهر» في إثر المعجزات ذات الثقل العال التي استلزمت انفعالاً روحيأ من الرب لا يستهان به، وهي معجزة شفاء الآبرص (مر43:1), وشفاء الأعمى (مت30:9‏)، وإقامة لعازر (يو33:11و38). لذلك لا ينبغي أن نستخفت بما تستلزمه المعجزة من الضغط الروحي العال الواقع على جسد المسيح الذي جعله يهتز ويئن وتدمح عيناه في مواقع كثيرة. 
«واضطرب»: وهذا طبعاً نتيجة ما تحمله جسده من أحزان واضطراب الآخرين, تلك التي أخذها على نفسه في تعاطف ومشاراكة وبمحض إرادته, ‏فجاءت كلمة «واضطرب» للتعبير عن ذلك، والتي تفيد حرفياً «جعل نفسه تضطرب»، وتفيد أيضاً الارتجاف والقشعريرة . 
‏وبذلك تكون الأصول النفسية والروحية التي استهدفها المسيح في جسده للانزعاج والاضطراب، هي عملية طوعية إرادية، اعتبرها الله أبوه، واعتبرها هو، واعتبرها علم اللاهوت بناء على ذلك وبناء على سبق النبوة عنها، أنها جزء لا يتجزأ من عملية الخلاص الكبرى التي جاء المسيح وتجسد من أجلها، فهو لم يحمل خطايانا على نفسه فقط، بل وحمل أحزاننا وأوجاعنا واضطرابنا وموتنا، ويصفها إشعياء النبي بقوة بالغة العمق في قوله: 
«رجل أرجاح ومختبر الحزن». 
«لكن أحزاننا حملها, وأوجاعنا تحملها, ونحن حسبناه مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً». 
«وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا, مسحوق لأجل آثامنا ...» 
«والرب وضع عليه إثم جيعنا». 
«أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن» (إش 53‏) 
‏إذن، فانزعاج المسيح بالروح واضطرابه، بل و بكاؤه، هذا كله وهو يمثل ضعف الإنسان عامة, حمّل المسيح نفسه به، وثقل روحه تحت عبئه, وأخذه وتبتاه، واشترك فيه كمقدمة ومؤخرة للموت ذاته الذي أخذه لنفسه وهو غريب عن هذا كله، بل وإن الله الآب سر بهذه المشاركة الحزينة والأليمة باعتبارها جزءاً لا يتجزأ من «ذبيحة الإثم» التي قدمها المسيح (عن خطية الإنسان) قدمها بجسده ونفسه وروحه!!! 
‏ويلزم هنا أن نوضح أن القديس يوحنا، في إنجيله، ميز بين النفس والروح للمسيح في شركة الألم والموت: 
‏«لما قال يسوع هذا، اضطرب بالروح، وشهد وقال: الحق الحق أقول لكم إن واحداً ممكم سيسلمني.» (يو21:31) 
‏«فلما أخذ يسوع الخل قال: قد أكمل. ونكس رأسه وأسلم الروح.» (يو30:19‏) 
«أنا هو الراعي الصالح، والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف.» (يو11:10) 
«الآن نفسي قد اضطربت, وماذا أقول، أيها الآب نجي من هذه الساعة ولكن لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة.» (يو27:12) 
‏والآن يلزم أن نفهم أن آية إقامة لعازر من الموت، مع كل ما لابسها من مشاعر وعواطف وأحزان واضطراب وانزعاج، لا يمكن اعتبارها أنها حادثة قائمة بذاتها تمثل ظروفها فقط، بل هي نموذج، وصورة واقعية توضح صلة المسيح، وليس صلة المسيح فقط، بل وصلة الله بموتنا وقيامتنا، وما يلابس موتنا من جميع النواحي البشرية كما حدث في قصة لعازر، ويكفي أن نسع عن الله أنه «في كل ضيقهم تضايق ... » (إش9:63). المسيح يكرر حضوره، ويمارس إظهار مشاعره وعواطفه من جهة كل إنسان في الكنيسة يتألم أو يموت لحسابه: «إن عشنا فللرب نعيش، وان متنا فللرب نموت» (رو8:14). ونحن أيضاً نمارس إيمان قيامتنا في كل ميت يموت لنا، وبهذا الإيمان بالقيامة نرى مجد الله: «إن آمنت ترين مجد الله». 
‏إذن، إقامة لعازر من الموت هي منهج إيماني للكنيسة. لقد رفع إنجيل يوحنا «إقامة لعازر من الموت» من حادثة إلى آية لاستعلان مجد الله، لتدخل في الكنيسة كآية لكل من يموت، ولكل من يموت له أحد. 
‏«وقال: أين وضعتموه. قالوا. يا سيد تعال وانظر. بكى يسوع»: لأول مرة يذكر الإنجيل عن الرب أنه يستفسر، أي يطلب معرفة عن شيء. ولكن يبدو في الحقيقة أنه يعلن بذلك عن نيته في إقامة لعازر من الموت، وليس مجرد معرفة المكان. وهذا أيضاً بدوره هو رد الفعل المباشر في إظهار تأثره ومشاركته لعواطف الباكين, باعتبار أن الرب لا يشارك بالعواطف أو الكلمات وحسب، بل وبالعمل المباشر. 
«بكى يسوع»: (والرب قد بكى لما رأى الإنسان المخلوق على صورته الخاصة منساقاً للفساد, وذلك حتى ببكائه يضع حدا لدموعنا. فإنه لهذه الغاية أيضاً قد مات حتى يخلصنا من الموت.  ‏(القديس كيؤلس الكبير فى تفسير يو35:11. )
الكلمة اليونانية (        )، ويقابلها باللغة اللاتينية في الفولجاتا (        )‏، وهى المرة الوحيدة في كل أسفار العهد الجديد التي ذُكرت فيها هذه الكلمة ولا تفيد أكثر من أن: « أدمع يسوع»، أي سالت دموعه. وهي تعتبر أصغر آية وردت في الإنجيل. ولكن قد ذكر أن المسيح بكى بكاء الحزن بصوت مسموع في إنجيل القديس لوقا: «وفيما هو يقترب، نظر إلى المدينة، وبكى عليها» (لو41:19). ولكن كان هذا البكاء على هلاك شعب، وكنيسة، وليس على صديق. 
دموع يسوع هنا هي صورة لأحزان الرب عل مصير الإنسان, ككل, الذي جلبه على نفسه بالخطية. والقديس يوحنا أسهب في تصوير بشرية المسيح الكاملة وذلك بالأنواع، التي تعبر عن الإنسانية التي فيه: 
‏التعب: «فإذ كان يسوع قد تعب من السفر جلس هكذا عل البئر.» (يو6:4) 
العطش: «فقال لها يسوع أعطيني لأشرب.» (يو7:4) 
«قال أنا عطشان» (يو28:19) 
‏المحبة: «.... وجاء‏ت إلى سمعان بطرس والى التلميذ الآخر الذي كان يسوع يحبه.» ‏(يو2:20) 
‏كما جاءت تعبيرات أخرى مكملة في الأناجيل الأخرى: 
‏الجوع: «فبعد ما صام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة، جاع أخيراً.» (مت2:4) 
‏التهليل: «وفي تلك الساعة، تهلل يسوع بالروح, وقال: أحمدك أيها الآب...» (لو21:10) 
الغضب: «فنظر حوله إليهم بغضب, حزينا على غلاظة قلوبهم...» (مر5:3) 
‏الحزن: «فقال لهم: نفسي حزينة جداً حتى الموت...» (مت38:26) 
‏لذلك كان من المستحيل على المسيح الذي تعب وعطش وجاع وأحب وفرح وغضب وحزن حزناً ثقيلاً حتى الموت، أن لا يبكي وتدمع عيناه، ليس مع الإنسان وحسب بل وعلى الإنسان أيضاً. فالذي ارتضى أن يقبل غصة الموت من أجلنا، كيف لا يترك عيناه تنهمر منها الدموع علينا، والذي ارتضى أن يحمل خطايانا في جسده على الصليب، كيف يمتنع عن أن يذرف الدمع علينا حينما يحل البكاء؟ لقد أحل لنفسه البكاء علينا، ولكنه أبى أن يبكي عليه أحد: «يا بنات أورشليم لا تبكين علي، بل ابكين على أنفسكن وعلى أولادكن.» (لو28:23) 
‏يقول اللاهوتيون أن بكاء المسيح أكبر شهادة على كمال ناسوت المسيح، ونحن نقول أيضاً إن بكاء يسوع هو أكبر شهادة على استعلان كمال مشاعر قلب الل !... إن دموع يسوع هي حبات الياقوت التي سقطت علينا من جوهر الله الأزلى، لنصنع منها عقوداً للبهاء والجمال وللتباهي بها لدى الملائكة والرؤساء التي لا تملك أن تبكي. 
‏وكما أبطل المسيح الموت بموته, فلم يعد الموت للعار والعقاب، بل للقيامة والحياة؛ كذلك فالمسيح ببكائه مسح الدمع من العيون, فلم تعد دموعنا لليأس والقنوط، ولكن للحب والعزاء، كدموعه... «يبلع الموت إلى الآبد، ويمسح السيد الرب الدموع عن كل الوجوه، وينزع عار شعبه عن كل الأرض، لأن الرب قد تكلم.» (إش8:25) 
‏ويا لفخرنا بدموع الرب هذه، فبعد أن مُسحت دموعنا، وقفت هذه الدموع عينها شهد أن «ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر أن يرثي لضعفاتنا، بل مُجرب في كل شيء مثلنا, بلا خطية، فإذ لنا رئيس كهنة عظيم قد اجتاز السموات، يسوع ابن الله، فلنتمسك بالإقرار.» (عب14:4-15) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*36:11-37   فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «انْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ». وَقَالَ بَعْضٌ مِنْهُمْ: «أَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ هَذَا الَّذِي فَتَحَ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى أَنْ يَجْعَلَ هَذَا أَيْضاً لاَ يَمُوتُ؟».​
‏هنا أراد القديس يوحنا أن يسجل الوجه الخاطىء لمعنى دم‏وع المسيح، إذ حسبها هؤلاء اليهود أنها دموع جسدية, سقطت عن ضعف, لأنها نابعة من صداقة مفقودة. والعجيب في أسلوب القديس يوحنا السري للغاية أنه يورد بعد قول اليهود هذا، ومباشرة، الرد الذي يصحح هذه النظرة الخاطئة لدموع الرب. إذ يرى اليهود أيضاً, بعض منهم, أن الذي فتح عيني الأعمى، هو قادر بالتالي أن يمنع الموت؛ فالذي يعطي النور يهب الحياة، والذي يعطي النور كيف يبكي على الظلام؟ 
‏وعلى العموم كانت تعليقات اليهود هنا، ودائماً, تنم عن فقدان القدرة على مجاراة الرب في استعلاناته ، فلم يستطيعوا ولا مرة واحدة أن يلتقطوا المعنى الروحي في أقوال الرب ولا حتى في آياته. ورد فعلهم هنا لدموع الرب، هو مماثل لرد الفعل الذي أحدثه الصوت الذي جاء من السماء استجابة لنداء المسيح: «أيها الآب مجد اسمك، فجاء صوت من السماء: مجدت وأمجد أيضاً. فالجمع الذي كان واقفاً وسمع، قال: قد حدث رعد, واخرون قالوا قد كلمه ملاك. أجاب يسوع وقال: ليس من أجلي صار هذا الصوت بل من أجلكم‏» (يو28:12-30‏). هكذا، ولهذا, بكى يسوع, ليس من أجل نفسه، ولكن من أجل الذين «لم يعرفوا بعد ما هو لسلامهم.» (راجع لو41:19) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*38:11-39  فَانْزَعَجَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً فِي نَفْسِهِ وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ وَكَانَ مَغَارَةً وَقَدْ وُضِعَ عَلَيْهِ حَجَرٌ. قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ». قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا أُخْتُ الْمَيْتِ: «يَا سَيِّدُ قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ».​
‏لا يزال المسيح في حالة الاستنفار العليا, والجسد واقع تحت استعداد خروج أكبر قوة خرجت من المسيح لاتيان معجزة, فإقامة الميت من القبر, والجسد قد انحل وتهرآ وآنتتن, تحتاج إلى عملية تخليق وخلق ليعود اللحم المنحل والفاسد إلى لعازر الأول الكامل والصحيح المتعافى. المسيح هنا يا إخوة هو «الكلمة» الخالق, وهو نفسه «المخلص» من براثن الموت, وهو هو «الديان» الذي تسمع الموتى صوته في القبور, وهو أخيراً «القيامة والحياة»، أقصى قوة في السماء والأرض يحتاجها الميت المنتن ليقوم ويحيا ويعيش ويتكلم مرة أخرى, أي جسد هذا, الذي للمسيح, الذي تحمل خروج هذه القوى المتعاظمة التي للخالق الديان والمخلص المحيي!! 
‏سار المسيح إلى القبر في تؤدة، وجسده يرتجف من ثقل هذه القوى التي تموج في داخله تنتظر الكلمة الأخيرة لتخرج منه, لتصارع قوات الظلام في ظلمة الهاوية, وتحطم مصاريع الجحيم، وتفك قيود الموت، لتطلق سبي الروح: «أخرجهم من الظلمة وظلال الموت وقطح قيودهم. فليحمدوا الرب على رحمته وعجائبه لبني آدم . لأنه كسّر مصاريع نحاس وقطع عوارض حديد.» (مز14:107-16)
‏كان القبر عبارة عن مغارة، إما منحوتة في الجبل أو طبيعية, إما على مستوى الواقف أو منخفضة عنه حيث يوضع الحجر على فم القبر وليس أمامه، وتُغلق الفتحة بحجر كبير, يمكن لأكثر من واحد إما أن يرفعه أو يدحرجه ليقفل باب المغارة، لتًحفظ الأجساد من تعدي الوحوش. 
«قال يسوع: ارفعوا الحجر, قالت له مرثا أخت الميت: يا سيد قد أنتن لأن له أربعة أيام»: «ارفعوا الحجر»؛ هذا كان أمر المسيح لليهود الواقفين، وذلك ليشتركوا في التمهيد للمعجزة كشهود عيان, كما أمرهم بعد ذلك أن يحلوا الميت من أربطة الكفن، لكي تكون شهادتهم بلمس اليد أيضاً. وهذه يعتني القديس يوحنا في تسجيلها، لأنها جزء لا يتجزأ من برهان صدق الآية. ومجييء تعليق مرثا باحتجاجها أن رائحة الميت ستواجه الذين يرفعون الحجر، لتكمل الشهادة العينية والملموسة والمحسومة بالشم أن لعازر مات وله أربعة أيام في القبر، حتى لا يكون منفذ للمتشككين. 
‏أما على المستوى الروحي السري، فرفع الحجر قبل المعجزة عمل حتمي بالنسبة لنصيب خدام الرب وجهد الكنيسة الذي يمهد بالتعليم والتوضيح, لتتدخل قوة الرب بالروح القدس ليوقظ النفوس من موت الخطية لتقوم وتتقبل الحياة الآبدية. 
‏أما تعليق مرثا من جهة نتن رائحة الميت، فيجيء بصفتها أخت الميت. وهي تمثل صوت النفس المتألمة في صراخها إلى الرب من جهة نتن أعمال الجسد وعفن نجاسته, حينما تتوسل ليقيم الرب سيرة الجسد من وحل الخطية إلى قداسة وبر المسيح: «‏أنقذ من السيف نفسي، من تد الكلب وحيدتي.» (مز20:22) 
«قد أنتن لأن له أربعة أيام»:  لعازر المحبوب هنا هو«الإنسان», «آدم» الذي ينضوي تحت شخصه واسمه كل بني البشر، وقد انقضى عليه بالفعل أربعة ألاف سنة, وذلك بحساب الله، فيوم الله ألف سنة, وألف سنة كيوم أمس الذي عبر, منذ أن قبل في جسده الخطية وحكم الموت معاً، ولوثت رائحته الأرض وآفسدتها. وهوذا الرب مزمع أن يرفع عنه الخطية وحكم الموت معاً، ويزكي رائحته برائحته لدى الله والملائكة، وتتولى مريم الإعلان عنها بالناردين الخالص الكثير الثمن, الذي ملأ رائحته الدنيا كلها حيث بُشر بالإنجيل. ولا يفوتنا هنا أن نلمح أن المسيح جعل رحلته تقودها المحبة, بقوله: «لعازر حبيبنا»، و«‏حبيبنا» جاءت بلفظ الجمع، «قد نام وأنا أذهب لاوقظه», وبهذا قد ألمح إلمسيح إلى محبة الآب من نحو الإنسان عامة التي هي سر رحلته العظمى لخلاص العالم: «هكذا أحب الله العالم, حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل نن يؤمن به.» (يو16:3) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*40:11  قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكِ: إِنْ آمَنْتِ تَرَيْنَ مَجْدَ اللَّهِ؟».​
‏هوذا الرب يعلن من عمل الله إزاء فساد الإنسان، فعوض نتن الموت ينبسق مجد الله، والإيمان وحده هو الذي يرى ذلك ويحققه. فبدون الإيمان يستشري الموت وتفوح نتانة الجسد وتسود عتمة القبر ويأس الإنسان. وبالإيمان تُستعلن القيامة، ويشرق النور، وتفوح رائحة المسيح الزكية لله، ويقيم الفرح في الذين يخلصون! 
‏أما «رؤية المجد» التي تخصص فيها القديس يوحنا وشهد لها: «ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب» (يو14:1)، فهي في نصرة القيامة على الموت. وهذا هو الذي سبق وأعلن عنه المسيح، كمعيار عام تقاس به قصة لعازر في جملتها: «هذا المرض ليس للموت، بل لأجل مجد الله, ليتمجد ابن الله به». أما المجد الذي يقصده المسيح، فهو ليس في مجرد قيامة لعازر، بل في استعلان المسيح أنه ابن الله الغالب لسلطان الموت ومنقذنا من الفساد!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*41:11-42  فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ الْمَيْتُ مَوْضُوعاً وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآب أَشْكُرُكَ لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي. وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي».​
‏يبدو أن الحجر الموضوع على فم القبر كان مواجهاً مباشرة للميت، بمعنى أن المغارة كانت ضيقة يحتل الجسد كل مساحتها، فظهر جسد لعازر الملفوف بالأكفان «حيث كان الميت موضوعاً»، ولا بد أن فاحت معه رائحته حسبما قالت مرثا، مما يفيد أنها تعلم أن الجسد لن يتأثر بالحنوط والعقاقير التي تحفظه، أو تعطيه رائحة مقبولة بسبب انحلاله. وأمام هذا المشهد الذي يمثل الإنسان ومصيره الحزين والكئيب، الذي هو نهاية كل أحد، حيث تتجلى اللعنة بكل مؤثراتها عل الميت وأهل الميت وعلى الأرض التي أحتوته، وقف رب القيامة وفي يده مفتاح الحياة. هذا هو المسيح، في الهيئة كإنسان يبكي بكاء مع الباكين، وأمام الموت صاحب «كلمة الله» التي لا ترتد فارغة (إش11:55). «بر» من الله، و«قداسة», و«فداء», «الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبرا وقداسة وفداء» (اكو30:1). وهو«الآبن المحبوب»، الذي يتكلم مع أبيه جهاراً بخصوص المشيئة الواحدة، والعمل الواحد، والمجد الواحد والاسم الواحد. والآب يسمع، وليس فقط يسمع، بل ويمجد أيضاً: «مجدت وأُمجد أيضاً»، وتسمع البشرية والأرض والسماء: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت, له اسمعوا.» (مت5:17) 
ونحن نعلم أن المسيح حينما خاطب الآب قبل الصليب, وهو على أبواب المحنة العظمى, لم يخاطبه فقط كإنسان يطلب أن تُرفع عنه هذه الكأس، بل وكأبن الله يطلب ما له: «والآن مجدني أنت، أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم.» (يو5:17‏) 
‏وحينما طلب المسيح من الآب المجد الذي له في ذات الآب, طلبه «بالمثل», لأن مجد الآب هو مجد الآبن: «كل ما هو لى فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لى» (يو10:17). هذه الكلمة لم يجرؤ، ولن يجرؤ، إنساذ أو نبي أو ملاك أن يقولها. 
‏أما عن هذا المجد المتساوي أو الواحد، فهذا ما أعلنه المسيح فيما يختص بإقامة لعازر من الموت، من جهة المجد المتحصل من المعجزة، فإن كان الله سيتمجد حتماً بإقامة لعازر من الموت، فهذا المجد عينه سيستقر لحساب الآبن بالضرورة: «هذا المرض ليس للموت، بل لأجل مجد الله, ليتمجد ابن الله به». ويلاحظ هنا أن مجد الآبن ليس مضافاً لمجد الآب، بل مجد الآب هو نفسه لمجد الآبن. 
«ورفع يسوع عينيه إلى فوق وقال: أشكرك أيها الآب, لأنك سمعت لى. وأنا علمت أنك في كل حين تسمع لى»:  كان يتحتم على المسيح، وهو بصدد استعلان مجد الله الآب من جهة قوة القيامة من الموت المزمع أن يظهر في الحال، أن يتكلم مع الآب وذلك:
‏أولاَ: حتى يعلم الجمع أن العمل المزمع أن يتم بأمر المسيح، هو عمل الله الآب، لكي يؤمن الجمع الواقف، ولكي يدرك الأعداء والمتشككون أنه سيتم بقوة الله، وليس بعمل السحر أو بقوة الشيطان. 
‏وثانياً. لكي لا ينسب المسيح عمل القيامة أو المجد المتحصل منها لنفسه، من دون الله. لهذا ظهر المسيح وكأنه يصلي. ولكن صلاة المسيح هذه خلت خلوا تاما من أي طلب، فهي للشكر فقط، وكأنها صلاة تسبيح واستجابة. فقد ظهر فيها توافق المشيئة بصورة مسبقة وعلنية: «أنك سمعت لي، وأنا علمت أنك في كل حين تسمع لى», مما يكشف سر المحبة والمشيئة الواحدة بين الآب والآبن، سر الوحدة: فالآبن على الأرض يسأل بفم الإنسان، والآب في السماء يستجيب دائماً وبلا تحفظ ولا استثناء. فهي استجابة مطلقة بسبب تطابق المشيئة تطابقا مطلقا: «في كل حين تسمع لي». وهذا بحد ذاته كان مسرة للمسيح وموضع شكره، لأنه يكشف للسامعين والناظرين علاقة الآب بالآبن. فالآبن المرسل في صورة الإنسان، يسوع المسيح، يسمع لمشورة الآب ويطيعها طاعة مطلقة. وحينما يطلب من الآب من أجل الإنسان وباسم الإنسان، يستجيب الآب استجابة مطلقة, لأنه يفعل كل حين ما يرضيه. هذا «التوافق» المطلق بين الطلب والاستجابة لحساب الإنسان يستعلن فيها المسيح، بكل يقين، أنه مرسل من الآب، وهو ابن الله بالضرورة. 
‏ثالثاً: يلزمنا أن ننتبه جداً أن صلاة المسيح هذه هي لحسابنا، وهي بفمنا (يقول في ذلك القديس أثناسيوس: [إن كل صلاة صلاها المخلص, إنما قد صلاها بالنيابة عن طبيعة الإنسان] (تفسير مزمور 68) 
ويشترك معه القديس كيرلس الكبير قائلاً: [أنه بفعل ذلك (الصلاة) بالنيابة عنا، وطلبتنا نحن هي التي صارت فيه] ‏(الكنز في الثالوث)
[فإننا نحن الذين كنا فيه نصلي بصراخ شديد ودموع, ونطلب أن يبطل سلطان الموت، وأن تتقوى الحياة الموهوبة قديماً لطبيعتنا] (عن الإيمان القويم))، والمسيح يقدمها للآب بدالة بنويته، التي سلمنا سر نعمتها وسر قوتها وخصوبتها؛ لكي في دالة بنوة المسيح للآب هذه عينها، نتقدم نحن أيضاً كبنين لله بالتبني بيسوع المسيح، ونسأل ونطلب بحسب روح الله الذى يهذب مشيئتنا ويقويها, لتكون بحسب مشيئة الآب والآبن لتستجات كل طلباتنا لدى الله, كل ما طلبنا ونطلب. 
هذا الأمر خطير في الحقيقة، لأنها عملية فائقة، سلمها لنا المسيح لنكمل بها عمله, وليس لنتمجد بها نحن. هذا السر يدخل دخولاً عمليأ في مسئوليتنا لتكميل عملية الخلاص التي وُهبت لنا بموت الرب وقيامته. فالصلاة هي قوة منبعثة من العمل الفدائي، الذي أعطي لنا أن نكمله في أنفسنا وفي الآ‏خرين، وهي سر فعل الخلاص الذي يقتحم القلوب القاسية, لتباشر كلمة المسيح في فاعليتها داخل النفس، لتخلصها من براثن الخطية والشيطان. فالصلاة هي الموهبة العامة التي أعطيت للجميع: «لأجل تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة لبنيان جسد المسيح» (أف12:4). فالصلاة المستجابة هي أيضاً من سمات العهد الجديد, المميزة لأولاد الله, ثم أخيراً، هي المنفذ الذى وعد به الرب أخصاءه وأحباءه، تجاه الضيقات والمحن والتجارب، التي تحتم علينا أن نواجهها في االعالم الحاضر: «ولكن الله أمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون، بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضاً المنفذ, لتستطيعوا أن تحتملوا» (1كو13:10). وهذا هو الوعد الذي قطعه الرب على نفسه:
+«ومهما سألتم باسمي، فذلك أفعله، ليتمجد الآب بالآبن. إن سألتم شيئاً باسمي، فإني أفعله.» (يو13:14-14) 
‏وواضح هنا أن الرب يكمل نفس صلاته وسؤاله عنا لدى الآب بواسطة صلواتنا!! فصلواتنا داخلة, بالنعمة التي لنا في المسيح, دخولاً لاهوتياً, أي في سر علاقة الآبن بالآب, في صلاة المسيح. ولأن علاقة الآبن بالآب لا تحتمل الرفض ولا الإهمال على وجه الإطلاق، لذلك فالمسيح يؤكد, بسبب هذه العلاقة السرية بينه وبين الآب, أنه «مهما سألتم باسمي، فذلك أفعله»!! 
+ «إن ثبتم في وثبت كلامي فيكم، تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم.» (يو7:15) 
‏واضح هنا أيضاً أن الرب يرفع من نوعية صلواتنا من مستوى السؤال الذي ينتظر الجواب، إلى صلاة الشكر بسبب الاستجابة المؤكدة: « تطلبون... فيكون لكم», وهي نفس نوعية صلاة المسيح لدى الآب، حيث المسيح ألغى «السؤال» من لدن الآب من جهة قيامة لعازر, ووضع مكانه «الشكر» لثقته في الاستجابة الحتمية. 
+ «وفي ذلك اليوم لا تسألونني شيئاً. الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي, يعطيكم.» (يو23:16) 
+ «في ذلك اليوم تطلبون باسمي, ولست أقول لكم إني أنا أسأل الآب من أجلكم، لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم، لأنكم قد أحببتموني، وامنتم أني من عند الله خرجت.» (يو26:16-27) 
‏وهذه هي آخر درجة في نوعية الصلاة. فهي لا تعود تحتاج أن يتدخل المسيح بدالة بنوته لدى الآب ليرفع صلواتنا إلى الآب, بل المسيح يسلمنا دالة بنوته عينها مع محبة الآب له, لنطلب بمقتضاها ومن داخلها وكأننا بفم الآبن نتكلم مع الآب، ونشكر. فكما يستجيب الآب للابن، يستجيب لنا, حيث اسم يسوع المسيح فقط يقدمنا للآب في شخصه: «الذي به، لنا جراءة وقدوم بإيمانه (إلى الآب) عن ثقة.» (أف12:3) 
+ «إلى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً باسمي. اطلبوا, تأخذا, ليكون فرحكم كاملاً.» (يو24:16) هنا، أولاً, يستحثنا المسيح أن نسأل باسمه, وذلك الاحثاث يكشف عن لزومية السؤال والأخذ بالنسبة لنا ولحياتنا وبالنسبة لخلاص الآخرين. وهذا العمل (أي السؤال) هام بالنسبة للمسيح نفسه, فهو استمرار لاستعلان قوة وفاعلية اسم المسيح في العالم، لتكميل عمل الخلاص الذي بدأه، كما هو هام لازدياد ونمو اختبارنا لقوة المسيح وفاعلية اسمه. 
وثانياً: يرى المسيح أن وراء السؤال باسمه واستجابة الآب للسؤال، استعلاناً لمحبة الله لنا: «الآب نفسه يحبكم»، وذلك نتيجة لثقتنا وايماننا وحبنا للمسيح: «لأنكم قد أحببتموني، وآمنتم أني من عند الله خرجت.» (يو27:16) 
‏واستعلان محبة الآب لنا, هي مصدر «الفرح الكامل». وليس سرا أن نقول، بحسب خبرة النعمة، أن الفرح الروحي الكامل هو الإعلان الحسي عن حضور الله, أو الحياة في حضرته، التي هي منتهى قصد الإنسان. 
‏والقديس يوحنا يشهد من خبرته العملية على صدق هذا الكلام بقوله: «ومهما سألنا ننال منه، لأننا نحفظ وصاياه (يثبت كلامي فيكم)، ونعمل الأعمال المرضية أمامه» (ايو22:3)، «وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده، أنه إن طلبنا شيئا حسب مشيئته، يسمع لنا. وان كنا نعلم أنه مهما طلبنا، يسمع لنا، نعلم أن لنا الطلبات التي طلبناها منه.» (ايو14:5-15) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*42:11-43  «.......... وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «لِعَازَرُ هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً».​
‏بعد أن هيأ المسيح عقول الجمع والتلاميذ ومرثا ومريم لقبول المعجزة، ورفع حرارة قلوبهم وايمانهم إلى أعلى درجة في الإيمان، حتى صار الجميع يثقون أن لعازر سيقوم مائة بالمائة: «لأنك في كل حين تسمع لى», وبعد أن اطمئن المسيح أن الجميع قد تعلق قلبهم بالله الآب كصانع لمعجزة «القيامة»، ورأى الجميع المسيح وهو رافع يديه نحو السماء وسمعه وهو يتحدث مع الله ‏الآب؛ شعر الجميع بالصلة السرية بين السيح والآب والدالة والتوافق بينهما، فأدرك أن ما سيعمله المسيح هو هوعمل الآب، وأن العمل الوشيك أن يعمله المسيح بسلطان فائق هو لمجد الله الآب ليتمجد به المسيح: «صرخ بصوت عظيم لعازر هلم خارجاً». 
‏واضح أن الرب يتعامل هنا مع قوة أخرى عنيدة، يأمرها بقوة واقتدار وجلال عظم: «صوت الرب بالقوة، صوت الرب بالجلال... صوت الرب يقدح لهيب نار، صوت الرب يزلزل البرية.» (مز4:29-8‏) 
‏نعم، سمعت الهاوية فتزلزلت وأخلت قوات الجعيم أسيرها: «استجب لى سريعاً، اقترب إلى نفسي، فكها، بسبب أعدائي افدني .» (مز17:69-18) 
هنا صورة حية ناطقة لما يصفه بولس الرسول فيما سيكون حتماً: «لأن الرب نفسه بهتاف، بصوت رئيس ملائكة، وبوق الله ، سوف ينزل من السماء، والأموات في المسيح سيقومون أولاً» (اتس16:4) 
‏وصراخ المسيح «بصوت عظيم» يلمح به القديس يوحنا إلى أن «نوم» لعازر كان عميقا للغاية، ويتوافق مع كلمة الرب أنا أذهب «لاوقظه». وهكذا يستصغر الإنجيل من قدر الموت أمام رب الحياة. ولكن، وفي الحقيقة أيضاً، فإن صراخ الرب بصوت عظيم يكاد يرعب السامع والناظر وحتى القارىء, لأننا تعودنا أن نسمع عن الرب أنه «لا يصيح ولا يسمع أحد في الشوارع صوته» (مت19:12)، فهنا وفي يقيني أن قوة هائلة خرجت من الرب لم يستطع جسد المسيح إلا أن ينوء تحتها معلناً عنها بهذا الصراخ العظيم. فهذه بعينها قوة الحياة التي تفوق قوة الخلق، لأنها تتعامل مع نفس مقيدة بقيود الجحيم, ومع جثة منتنة عبثت بها كل عوامل الانحلال. والعقل يقف حائراً وقد أخذه الذهول، لأن النفس والجسد استجابا في الحال, وعادا إلى الحياة برجع صدى صوت المسيح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*44:11  فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيلٍ.​
‏خروج لعازر الميت من القبر بأقمطته، صورة مرعبة حقاً لا يستطيع أن يلاحقها الخيال دون أن يصاب الفكر بالدوار. فالإنسان تآخى مع الموت وصورة الموتى, ولم يتآخى بعد مع القيامة وصورة الخارجين من القبور. فالقيامة وإن كان اسها حلو للغاية بالمفهوم الروحي, إلا أن تصورها بالجسد مرعب لأقصى حد. وهذا ما عاناه التلاميذ عند قيامة المسيح في أول الأمر: «وقف يوع في وسطهم وقال لهم: سلام لكم. فجزعوا وخافوا, وظنوا أنهم نظروا روحاً. فقال لهم: ما بالكم مضطربين, ولماذا تخطر أفكار في قلوبكم» (لو36:24-38‏)؛ لأن قيامة الجسد لم تكن تخطر على بال. 
‏أما خروج الميت وهو مربوط. فلا داعي أن يربك الفكر، لأن عادة اليهود في تكفين الميت أخذوها عن المصريين الفراعنة، حيث يلف كل ذراع بمفرده وكل رجل بمفردها، بحيث يمكن تصور لعازر وهو يقوم ويقف ويمشي ويخرج. 
‏وبالنهاية، فإن منظر لعازر خارجاً من القبر يبسط لنا معنى القيامة، ويوضح لنا القوة المذخرة في المسيح التي قام بها من الموت. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*44:11  ....... فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ».​
‏عجيب المسيح في حاسته الحاضرة دائماً لاحتواء الذهول والرعبة التي كانت تعقب معجزاته. فهنا لا يمكن أن نتصور مدى الفزع والرعبة والخوف الذي أصاب الجميع حينما رأوا لعازر خارجاً من القبر، لذلك بادرهم المسيح في الحال بأمر يستعيد به حركتهم ويطبع به شعورهم تجاه الأمر الواقع أمامهم: «حلوه ودعوه يذهب». هذا حدث أيضاً في المواقف الأخرى المماثلة: «فقال: أيها اشاب لك أقول قم، فجلس الميت وابتدأ يتكلم _ فدفعه إلى أمه» (لو17:7)، «ونادى قائلاً: يا صبية قومي. فرجعت روحها وقامت في الحال _ فامر أن تُعطى لتأكل.» ‏(لو55:8‏) 
‏هذا، يا إخوة، ما حدث، وما حدث أمر لم يحدث له مثيل قط: ميت يقوم من القبر بعد أربعة أيام, وقد أنتن وتحلل جسده. ولكن الذي نعرفه جيداً أن آيات أخرى كثيرة حدثت لم يُكشف عنها ولم يذكرها هذا الإنجيلي الرائي الفريد في روحه وأسلوبه، ولا نعلم يا إخوة ما الذي منعه من ذكرها غير أن نموذج قيامة لعازر يجعلنا نؤمن أن المسيح هو ابن الله الحي ديان الأحياء والأموات، ونتيقن أن قيامتنا حقيقة واقعة, ونحن بانتظار صوت المسيح «الآن» وكل يوم 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*45:11-46  فَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَنَظَرُوا مَا فَعَلَ يَسُوعُ آمَنُوا بِهِ. وَأَمَّا قَوْمٌ مِنْهُمْ فَمَضَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَقَالُوا لَهُمْ عَمَّا فَعَلَ يَسُوعُ.​
‏واضح هنا أن اليهود الذين جاءوا للتعزية كان بعض منهم أصدقاء أوفياء وأوا وآمنوا بالمسيح, وكأنما الصوت الذي سمعه لعازر في القبر سمعوه, وقوة الحياة التي سرت في أوصال الميت فأقامته، سرت فيهم وأقامتهم، وذاقوا الحياة في المسيح, فآمنوا به كرب القيامة والحياة الآتي إلى العالم، وهذا منتهى قصد المسيح والآب الذي أرسله. أما البعض الأخر من اليهود فلم تكن لهم آذان روحية تسمع ولا عيون روحية تبصر، وهؤلاء هم الذين قال عنهم المسيح على لسان إبراهيم في قصة لعازر والغني: «فقال له إن كانوا لا يسمعون من موس والأنبياء. ولا إن قام واحد من الأموات يصدقون» (لو31:16), لأن غيرتهم كانت منحصرة في الأرضيات, فكانت إقامة المسيح للعازر من الموت تمثل عندهم ضياع هيبة السنهدريم والرؤساء والكهنة والكتبة والفريسيين جميعاً، وكل من ارتزق من الهيكل وتمسك بالأرض والميراث والتراث التي ينادي بها المتعصبون للأمة وقضاياها. فذهبوا في الحال ليخبروا رؤساءهم بما حدث ويخبروا عن الذين آمنوا. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*47:11-48 فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعاً وَقَالُوا: «مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً. إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هَكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ فَيَأْتِي الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا»​
‏يلاحظ هنا أن رؤساء الكهنة بدأوا يتحركون بسرعة، عن خوف وحقد معا، لأن رؤساء الكهنة هم الصدوقيون الذين لا يؤمنون بالقيامة، فكانت إقامة لعازرعن الأموات تمثل بالنسبة لهم ولمبادئهم هزيمة بالضربة القاضية، لذلك أصبح التخلص من المسيح بمثابة قضيتهم الأولى وخلاصهم الوحيد. 
‏وفي هذه المرة لم يرسل رؤساء الكهنة ولا الفريسيوف من يحقق في صدق هذه الآية، لأنها كانت ثابتة بشهود وفوق الشبهات. 
‏أما الفريسيون المجتمعون معهم، فلم تؤثر فيهم هذه الآية, أي القيامة من الموت, كثيراً لأنهم كانوا يؤمنون بالقيامة. ولكن عداءهم للمسيح كان نابعاً من تعارض تعاليم المسيح مع مصالح ومستقبل مهنتهم, وبالأكثر تعارض مح سلوكهم وأخلاقهم. غير ان بعضا منهم كانوا قد أمنوا بالمسيح، ولكن بسبب الخوف أخفوا أنفسهم. ولذلك لا نعود نسمح كثيراً عن تحرك الفريسيين في كل الأصحاحات القادمة, بل كانت القيادة والحركة دائماً لرؤساء الكهنة ولا يُسمع عن الفريسيين إلا داخل السنهدريم لأنهم أعضاء بالضرورة. وفي النهاية تخلى الفريسيون عن المقاومة, وتمثلت العداوة للمسيح في رؤساء الكهنة وحدهم، وكانت عداوة حتى الموت. وهذا الاتجاه واضح أيضاً فى الأناجيل الأخرى. 
‏وهكذا نرى من تركز حركة قيادة المقاومة في رؤساء الكهنة، وذلك بصفتهم فئة الصدوقيين الذين لا يؤمنون بالقيامة، أن آية إقامة لعازر من الموت كانت السبب الأخير والمباشر الذي بلور في أذهان رؤساء الكهنة حتمية سرعة موت المسيح الذي سبق وقرروه عدة مرات. 
‏ونحن نقرأ ما كان يدور في أذهاذ الفريسيين ورؤساء الكهنة منذ البداية من ضرورة موت الرب هكذا: 
+ «فأجابهم يسوع: أبي يعمل حتى الآن، وأنا أعمل. فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه, لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط، بل قال أيضاً إن الله أبوه، معادلاً نفسه بالله.» (يو17:5-18) 
+ بعد التعليم عن أكل الجسد وشرب الدم: «وكان يسوع يتردد بعد هذا في الجليل. لأنه لم يرد أن يتردد فى اليهودية، لأن اليهود كانوا يطلبون أن يقتلوه.» (يو1:7) 
+ بعد تعليمه في الهيكل وتوبيخه للفريسيين: «أليس موسى قد أعطاكم الناموس وليس أحد منكم يعمل الناموس. لماذا تطلبون أن تقتلوني.» (يو19:7) 
+ «فقال قوم من أهل أورشليم : أليس هذا هو الذي يطلبون أن يقتلوه.» (يو25:7) 
+ «ولكنكم الآن تطلبون أن تقتلوني وأنا إنسان قد كلمتكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله. هذا لم يعمله إبراهيم.» (يو40:8‏) 
+ «فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه . أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم، ومضى هكذا.» (يو59:8) 
+ «... أنا والآب واحد. فتناول اليهود أيضاً حجارة ليرجموه.» (يو30:10-31) 
‏ثم جاءت أخبار آية إقامة لعازرعن الموت التي جعلتهم يعقدون مجمعاً في الحال، لينظروا بجدية في أمر قتله: 
‏«ماذا نصنع, فإن هذا الإنسان يعمل آيات كثيرة. إن تركناه هكذا يؤمن الجميع به»: كان فكر رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين قد انشغل منذ البداية بالآيات التي كان يصنعها المسيح. وكان القلق والخوف يتزايدان بتزايد الآيات. وكانت العوامل التي تثير هذا الخوف والقلق تنبع من ثلاثة أسباب، هي بحسب أهميتها لهم كالآتي: 
‏الأول: الخوف على مراكزهم, بصفتهم رؤساء وقضاة الأمة، وفي نفس الوقت لم يتحنن عليهم الرب بأي مواهب أو مميزات روحية تحفظ لهم حق هذه الرئاسة والكرامة، في مقابل الآيات التي كان يصنعها المسيح والتي بدأت تتزايد ويتزايد معها المؤمنون به. 
‏الثاني: خلاصة تعاليم المسيح كانت تتجه نحو الحياة الروحية واستيطان السماء واضعاف التقاليد وبخاصة حفظ السبت, مما تراءى لهم أن هذا يخلخل تمسك الشعب وخاصة الغيورين منهم بميراثهم الأرني والآبائي والناموسي. وهذا يسهل على المستعمر الروماني الاستيلاء على الأرض والحكم معاً. وبذلك تتلاشى عناصر الأمة اليهودية التي تقوم على الأرض والناموس. وهذا كان يؤرقهم للغاية. 
ثالثا: شخصية المسيح كانت قد بدأت تأخذ ملامحها الإلهية، ويتزايد العنصر الإلهي فيها بزيادة الآيات التي كانت تنطق كلها بأنه ليس مجرد نبي، وتصريح المسيح بأنه ابن الله (يو36:10)، وأنه هو والله الآب واحد (يو30:10). وهذه كانت تتعارض تعارضا جذريا مع مفهوم وحدانية الله عندهم. وكانت كلمات المسيح تطيح بعقولهم وتتركهم شبه مجانين. فكان المسيح يمثل عندهم حد التجديف الأعلى الذي يستوجب الموت. 
‏وهكذاه كلما كان المسيح يتزايد قوة بالآيات التي يصنع؛ كانوا هم يتزايدون ضعفا بسبب عدم قدرتهم على عمل أى شيء يجتذب نظر الشعب ويوقف معركة الإيمان به. فكانت حيرتهم فوق العقل: «ماذا نصنع؟». 
‏وهكذا شكل المسيح في قلوبهم حركة ضياع تراءت لهم أنها مصيرية، خاصة حينما رأوا أن أعداد الذين يؤمنون به تتزايد بصورة رهيبة: «إن تركناه هكذا، يؤمن الجميع به». 
«فيأتي الرومان ويأخذون موضعنا وأمتنا»: وهكذا كانت سرعة الحسم في أخذ قرار متعجل جاهل مملوء أخطاء شيئاً خارجاً عن نطاق العقل. وقد اتجه قرار مجمع السنهدريم نحو «الخوف السياسي» أكثر منه نحو الخوف على الناموس والأنبياء والتقليد والمبادىء الإلهية, مما يوضح مدى انحراف الرؤساء عن جوهر رسالتهم وعبادتهم. 
‏وهذا الاتجاه السياسي في التفكير بالنسبة لقضية المسيح المطروحة في المجمع، يفيد أن عنصر الصدوقيين كان هو السائد والمحرك للمجمع وليس العنصر الفريسي زي الإتجاه التعليمي. 
‏ويقرر العلامة الألماني شناكنبرج في كتابه. «حكم الله والملكوت» (في الصفحات 57-62)، موقف الفريسيين الشديد التمسك بالتوراة الذي, في اعتقادهم, هو الطريق الوحيد الذي يمهد لمجيء المسيا وبداية حكم الله. كما يصفهم العلامة الألماني فورستر ‏بأنهم, أي الفريسيين، حاولوا باستمرار، أولاً في أيام بومبي الوالي الروماني، أن يعفوا أنفسهم من شئون الحكم على يدي الهاشمونيين والهيروديين بعدهم لكي يتفرغوا ويكرسوا أنفسهم تكريساً كلياَ لخدمة الناموس, راضين بالحكم الروماني الذي تولى شئون التنظيم الخارجي. 
‏ويقرع العلامة الألماني شناكنبرج أيضاً أن موقف الفريسيين هذا ظهر بوضوح عند معارضتهم ومقاومتهم للثورة المسلحة ضد الرومان عند قيام الحرب اليهودية، كما يقرر هذا العلامة يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى. 
«يأخذون موضعنا»: الموضع هنا باليونانية لا يعني الأرض ولا المدينة المقدسمة كما يظن بعض العلماء، ولكنه الاسم الطقسي للهيكل المقدس, الذي يبغي أن يُسجد فيه وحده, كما جاء في يو20:4: «تقولون أن في أورشليم الموضع الذي يبغي أن يُسجد فيه». ولا يزال هذا الاصطلاح يستخدم حتى الآن في الكنيسة القبطية في القداس، وفي كل الصلوات عند البداية، في صلاة الشكر: «كل حسد وكل تجربة وكل فعل الشيطان ومؤامرات الناس الأشرار وقيام الأعداء الخفيين والظاهرين انزعها عا وعن سائر شعبك وعن موضعك المقدس هذا» 
‏ومعروف أن الهيكل المقدس في أورشليم كان هو رمز الوجود والحياة بالنسبة لليهود، أكثر من أورشليم ذاتها ومن كل الأرض. والعجيب حقاً أن قتلهم للمسيح بسبب خوفهم من ضياع الهيكل، سبق المسيح وأعلن إزاءه أن موته سيكون سبباً مباشرأ لهدم الهيكل ولقيام الهيكل الجديد (جسده) عوضا عنه: «انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة أيام أقيمه.» (يو19:2‏). 
«يأخذون... أمتنا»: ويقصد بها الأمة اليهودية, الجنس اليهودي, بمفهوم فقدان «الحرية الدينية» التي كان الرومان قد سمحوا بها لليهود. وهذه هي بعينها, أي الحرية السياسة, التي وقفت حجر مثرة في تقبلهم الحرية التي في المسيح، التي تنقذهم من عبودية الخطية وعبودية المجد الدنيوي. ولكنهم فقدوا هذه وتلك: «أجاب رؤساء الكهنة ليس لنا ملك إلا قيصر» (يو15:19), «لأنهم أحبوا مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله» (يو43:12). ومعروف أن بعد صلب المسيح بأربعين سنة، أي في سنة 70 م دخل الجيش الروماني وهدم وأحرق الهيكل، وأسر الشعب اليهوي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*49:11-50  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُوَ قَيَافَا كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ: «أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئاً. ولاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا».​
‏«قيافا»: ‏في الأصحاح الثامن عشر من إنجيل القديس يوحنا نقرأ أن رئيس الكهنة الذي حوكم المسيح أمامه هو حنان ثم قيافا: «ثم إن الجند والقائد وخدام اليهود قبضوا على يسوع وأوثقوه ومضوا به إلى «حنان» أولاً، لأنه كان حما قيافا الذي كان رئيساً للكهنة في تلك السنة.» (يو12:18-13) 
‏وفي إنجيل القديس لوقا نقرأ: «في أيام رئيس الكهنة حنان وقيافا» (لو2:3), أي أن كلا من حنان وقيافا كانا يباشران وظيفة رئيس كهة في ذات الوقت. 
‏وفي سفر الأعمال نقرأ: «وحدث في الغد أن رؤساءهم وشيوخهم وكتبتهم اجتمعوا إلى أورشليم مع حنان رئيس الكهنة وقيافا ويوحنا والإسكندر وجميع الذين كانوا من عشيرة رؤساء الكهنة.» (أع5:4-6‏) 
‏هذه الشبكة المتشابكة من رؤساء الكهنة، يحل لنا لغزها العلامة والمؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس حيث يقول إن فاليروس جراتوس أسقط حنان رئيس الكهنة من وظيفته سنة 14م، بعد أن كان قد شغلها سبع سنوات. ولكن ظل تأثير حنان قويا بسبب شخصيته، حتى إن الشعب ظل يعتبره رئيساً رسميا للكهنة بالرغم من إقالته. وظلت رئاسة الكهنوت الرسمية يتداولها أفراد عائلة حنان بالتتابع» فشغلها إشماعيل, ثم ألعازار ابنه، ثم سمعان ابن ألعازار، وأخيراً شغلها يوسف قيافاء وهو الذي يذكره يوحنا في إنجيله أن حنان حماه، موضحاً بذلك رئيس الكهنة الرسمي ورئيس الكهنة بالتدخل، وهو حنان, المعروف عنه أنه كان جريئا وغير مستقيم. 
‏وقد شغل قيافة رئاسة الكهنوت من سنة 25 حتى سنة 36‏م, أي طوال مدة خدمة الرب يسوع، وكان معروفا بالجهل والقسوة وأنه أرستقراطي النزعة كما يصفه يوسيفوس. 
‏اجتمع السنهدريم مع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين، ونُظرت قضية المسيح، وكانت أمامهم معقدة أشد التعقيد، فلم يكن الرأي متفقا على شيء، وظل النقاش مستمرا بصورة عابسة ويائسة. وهذا واضح كل الوضوح من الإشارة الواردة في محضر الجلسة: «أنتم لستم تعرفون شيئاً». وهذا يعني أن المجلس كله كان في حالة إرتباك, وهذا معروف ضمناً لأن الصراع التقليدي بين الصدوقيين الذين لا يؤمنون بالقيامة وبين الفريسيين الذين يؤمنون بها وارد قطعاً، لأن المجلس انعقد على أساس المعلومات الواردة بخصوص آية إقامة لعازر من الموت. ولكن مجلس اليهود لا يُعدم الحيل والمناورات. فقد انبرى «واحد منهم» وكأنه أشجعهم، وهو قيافا، ليسعف المجلس برأيه، وكان محسوباً أنه الرأس المسئولة عن سياسة الأمة، لذلك كان يتكلم بلسان رجل دولة للأمة كلها. ولكنه, وللأسف, كان معروفاً أنه أكثرهم جهلاً. 
«كان رئيساً للكهنة في تلك السنة»: القديس يوحنا هو المتكلم. وكلام القديس يوحنا لا يؤخذ بسهولة, فكلمة «في تلك السنة» لا تعني أن التعيين بالنسبة لرؤساء الكهنة كان يجرى سنوياً، فهذا ليس صحيحاً. فقيافا استقر في رئاسته (25-36) حتى أسقطه الوالي فيتوس بعد سقوط بيلاطس بقليل. والمعروف أن رئيس الكهنة يُعين لمدى الحياة, ولكن المعنى السري, أي الروحي غير الحرفي, يهدف إلى أن «هذه السنة» لا تعني الضبط التاريخي ولكنها منسوبة إلى «حياة المسيح», فهي سنة المسيح أي «سنة الرب المقبولة» (إش2:61‏) حسب النبوات. وقيافا كان هو رئيس الكهنة لهذه السنة التي في لاهوت القديس يوحنا هي سنة النهاية والبداية، الموت والقيامة، وحيث النهاية بالنسبة للقديم, وحكم الموت بالنسبة إلى حبرية هذا الكاهن حسب كلامه، حيث ماتت (هلكت) أمة وقامت الأمم: «خير لنا أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب ولا تهلك الأمة كلها». 
‏هذا القول الذي قاله قيافا اعتبرته الكنيسة الاولى أقوى تعبير نبوي نطقه رئيس كهنة العهد القديم, دون أن يدري, عن مفهوم الفداء الذي تم بموت المسيح. وهذا في الواقع هو صدى تعبير المسيح نفسه، لأن «ابن الإنسان أيضاً لم يأت ليُخدم بل ليخدم، وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين.» (مر45:10) 
‏وكلام قيافا صار حقيقة واقعة، لأنه بموت المسيح صار الخلاص لشعب الله الحقيقي، وهو إسرائيل الجديد. غير أن قيافا كان يرى ويؤمن ويخطط أن يموت المسيح لتتخلص منه الأمة. ولكن الذي حدث أنه مات لتخلص به، وليس لتتخلص منه. وكان سبب الإقدام على قتل المسيح عند قيافا هو إحكام إغلاق حدود الأمة اليهودية على نفسها، لتمنع تدخل الرومان, الذين كانوا في ذلك الوقت يمثلون جميع الأمم, ولكن في المقابل كان السبب الأساسي عند المسيح في قبوله الموت, هو كسر هذه الحدود بالذات التي كانت تطوق الأمة اليهودية عن الرومان واليونان وباقي الأمم, والتي كانت تمنع عنهم معرفة الله وقبول الخلاص. 
‏لذلك, فإن قرار مجلس السنهدريم الذي كان يمثل في الحقيقة خلاصة «الناموس» على أيدي أئمة العلماء القيمين عليه؛ والذي يتلخص في ضرورة بل وصلاح عملية قتل المسيح الذي ثبت أنه هو هو رجاء وكمال الناموس... كان هذا القرار هو القرار النهائي ضد صلاحية الناموس! 
‏وأبسط الحلول التي كان قيافا يتقنها كرجل دين ودولة في فنون السياسة الكهنوتية, هي القتل للتخلص من أي ما يعكر صفو الجو الكهنوتي. وسفر الأعمال يذكر استمرار هذه السياسة: «فقام رئيس الكهنة وجميع الذين معه الذين هم شيعة الصدوقيين وامتلأوا غيرة. فألقوا أيديهم على الرسل ووضعوهم في حبس العامة.» (أع17:5-18) 
«أنتم لستم تعرفون شيئاً ولا تفكرون»: هكذا ظهر قيافا كصاحب الحكمة وسط أعضاء السنهدريم الذين لا يعرفون شيئاً من دبلوماسية الأمة ولا يفكرون جيدا لمصلحتها، حيث يلزم أن يسفك دم البريء من أجل صالح الأمة هكذا!! هذا ما انتهى إليه ناموس موسى على يد قيافا ومجمع السنهدريم، لذلك كانت بحق «هي السنة الأخيره» بحساب صلاحية الناموس والكهنوت القيم عليه. 
‏أما يسوع، ففي رأي قيافا, كان لا ينبغي أن يذكر اسمه بعد, بل يكفي أن يكون مجرد «إنسان واحد». ووقت المجلس ليس يتسع بعد لرأي الفريسيين، الذين كان على ما يبدو هو إعادة فحص سلطان المسيح وبأي سلطان كان يفعل الآيات، ولماذا أقبل الشعب على الإيمان به، وكيفية تحديد نشاطه. فقد كان قول قيافا: «أنتم لستم تعرفون شيئاً ولا تفكرون»، هو الرد الحاسم الذي أسكت الفريسيين وأنهى على المداولة بأكملها. وجاء مشروع القرار مع مسبباته في جلسة واحدة: «أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب، ولا تهلك الأمة كلها». 
‏ونحن لو أردنا أن نعرف ماذا كان يتداوله الفريسيون قبل هذا القرار وبعده, نجده هكذا: «فقال الفريسيون بعضهم لبعض: انظروا إنكم لا تنفعون شيئاً هوذا العالم قد ذهب وراءه.» (يو19:12) 
‏واضح من القرار قدرة قيافا على إلباس الحق ثوب الزور، وتعليل القتل بأنه عين الخلاص للحياة. 
‏ثم يلتقط القديس يوحنا هذا القرار ويقلبه رأساً على عقب لتظهر فيه النبوة واضحة. فبحسب نظرية قيافة، كانت النتيجة شؤماً على الأمة ، لأن الرومان أخذوا موضعهم وحرقوه وأهلكوا الأمة وشتتوا الشعب. فحكمة قيافا كانت هي حكمة الشيطان بعينها بالنسبة لمصير اليهود كيهود. وإن أبدع تصوير يحقق هذه العملية، هو المثل الذي قاله المسيح قبل موته مباشرة عن الكترامين الأردياء: « ولكن أولئك الكرامين قالوا فيما بينهم: هذا هو الوارث هلموا نقتله فيكون لنا الميراث، فأخذوه وقتلو وأخرجوه خارج الكرم. فماذا يفعل صاحب الكرم؟ يأتي ويهلك الكرامين ويعطي الكرم إلى أخرين... عرفوا أنه قال المثل عليهم ... » (مر8:12-12) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*51:11-52  وَلَمْ يَقُلْ هَذَا مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ إِذْ كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ تَنَبَّأَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ. وَلَيْسَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ فَقَطْ بَلْ لِيَجْمَعَ أَبْنَاءَ اللَّهِ الْمُتَفَرِّقِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ.​
‏والقديس يوحنا يشير إلى قول المسيح: «وأنا أضع نفسي عن الخراف (خراف بيت إسرائيل). ولي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة, ينبغي أن أتي بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتي، وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد» (يو15:10-16)، على أن «أبناء الله» المتفرقين الذين في عرف قيافا هم يهود الشتات, يعتبرهم القديس يوحنا هم أولاد الله المعينين للحياة الأبدية (يو12:1). 
«إذ كان رئيساً للكهنة في تلك السنة تنبأ»: كان رئيس الكهنة يمثل الرئاسة الإلهية لليهود، فهو الذي يسأل الله عن الشعب، ومن فمه تطلب الشريعة، وقوله هو القول الملهم من الله في الأمور التي يعسر فهمها أو يحوطها الشك، وهذا نقرأه في (خر30:28)، وفي (لا8:8)، وفي سفر العدد عند تكريس يشوع قائداً للشعب: «فقال الرب لموسى: خذ يشوع بن نون, رجلاً فيه روح وضع يدك عليه... وأوقفه قدام اليعازار الكاهن... فيقف أمام ألعازار الكاهن فيسأل له بقضاء الاوريم أمام الرب...» (عد18:27-21). وهذا كان معناه أن رئيس الكهنة يسأل الرب عن كل ما يريد أن يعرفه قائد الشعب. 
‏وفي الإنجيل يوجد ما يفيد مثل هذه النبوات التي خرجت من أفواء أصحابها بعكس ما كانوا يقصدون أو يتمنون، مثل بيلاطس حينما قال لرؤساء الكهنة: «هوذا ملككم» (يو14:19)، أو حينما قال رؤساء الكهنة: «دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا» (مت25:27)، أو حينها خاطبوا المسيح المصلوب: «خلص آخرين أما نفسه فما يقدر أن يخلصها.» (مت42:27‏) 
‏وفي أقوال فيلو الفيلسرف اليهودي المعاصر للقديس يوحنا، ما يفيد أن رئيس الكهنة كان يٌحسب كنبي. 
‏على هذا الأساس، يرى القديس يوحنا أن ما نطق به قيافا، كان نبوة حقيقية من الله دون أن يقصد أو يعلم، أو على وجه الأصح، بعكس ما كان يفكر فيه، ربما مثل بلعام بن بعور الذي كان كلما أراد أن يلعن إسرائيل كانت تأتيه النبوة ليباركه ويمدحه. ومعروف في العهد القديم أن نبوة الأعداء تكون أحياناً منطوقة بفم الله. 
«تنبأ أن يسوع مزمع أن يموت عن الأمة, وليس عن الأمة فقط بل ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد»: هنا يتدخل القديس يوحا ليوسع دائرة النبوة، أو بالحري ليكملها، لأن موت المسيح لم يقتصر سببه ولا اقتصرت نتيجته عل الأمة اليهودية من جهة الخلاص بل امتد ليشمل الأمم، لأن من آمن بين الأمم مع من أمن آمن شعب إسرائيل أصبحوا يمثلون إسرائيل الحقيقية: «وأبناء الغريب الذين يقترنون بالرب ليخدموه وليحبوا اسم الرب ليكونوا له عبيداً... أتي بهم إلى جبل قدسي وأفرحهم في بيت صلاتي، وتكون محرقاتهم وذبائحهم مقبولة على مذبحي لأن بيتي بيت الصلاة يُدعى لكل الشعوب. يقول السيد الرب جامع منفي إسرائيل..» (إش6:56-8). هذا حينما يصير هيكل الرب الجديد هو جسد المسيح الذي سيجمع كل الشعوب: «ويرفع راية للأمم, ويجمع منفيي إسرائيل, ويضم مشتتي يهوذا من أربعة أطراف الأرض.» (إش12:11) 
‏ومن أبدع ما صور الآباه الرسل عن جمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد ما تقوله الديداخي (تعاليم ‏الرسل) في الإفخارستيا التي هي جسد المسيح: [ وفيما يخص «الكسر» ‏: نحن نقدم الشكر إليك يا أبانا... فكما أن كسر الخبز هذه التي كانت مشتتة على الجبال (حقول القمح) ولكنها جُمعت (تفيد معنى المجمع أي الكنيسة)، وصارت واحداً (خبزة واحدة، وجسد واحد)، هكذا الكنيسة فلتجتمع من أربعة أطراف الأرض إلى ملكوتك.] 
‏وهذا التصوير الإفخارستي اللاهوتي، هو قائم عل أساس قول المسيح في معجزة الخمس خبزات والسمكتين: «اجمعوا الكسر المتبقية لكي لا تضيع (تهلك‏)» (يو12:6)، بالإضافة إلى قول القديس يوحنا في إنجيله أعلاه: «ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين إلى واحد.» (يو52:11) 
‏وهكذا يمكن أن يتأكد القارىء من لاهوت إنجيل يوحنا القائم على أساس نبوي إفخارستي كنسي غاية في الإحكام. 
‏وقد أخذ المجمع بنطق رئيس الكهنة باعتباره القول الفصل, وكأنه من الله. وهكذا صدر حكم الموت بالموافقة العامة. وهكذا كان رد الجميل؛ بحكم الموت على من أقام الميت وأعطى الحياة للناس؛ إنها مهزلة الإنسان. 
‏ويلاتظ أن قيافا استخدم كلمة «الشعب» ولكن القديس يوحنا لما ذكرها غيرها إلى (    ). وفي هذا معنى روحي عميق. لأن المسيح مات بالفعل عن الشعب كالنبوة «خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة»، حيث كلمة «الشعب» في التوراة تفيد شعب الله، فهي تحوي معنى العلاقة بين الناس والله التي كانت قائمة في شعب إسرائيل فقط، والتي مات المسيح ليصححها ويعيدها إلى أوج قوتها في مفهوم الكنيسة، وهي تفيد الآن شعب الله في العالم كله. أما كلمة «الأمة» التي ذكرها القديس يوحنا بدل كلمة الشعب, فقصد بها القديس يوحنا المعنى المدني, لأن إسرائيل، كشعب، لما رفض المسيح وأكمل جريمته بقتل الراعي، فقد صفته كشعب الله، وفقد صلته الفريدة بالله «كالشعب المختار»، وأصبح أمة مثل باقي الأمم، تمهيداً لضم الأمة اليهودية إلى باقي الأمم دون تمييز... «وليس عن الأمة فقط بل ليجمع أبناء الله المتفرقين (خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة) إلى واحد (لتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد)». 
‏فانظر، أيها القارىء، إلى أي حد بلغت دقة التعبير اللاهوتي عند القديس يوحنا. وهذا المعنى نفسه عبر عنه القديس يوحنا في رسالته الاولى هكذا: «وهو كفارة لخطايانا, ليس لخطايانا فقط, بل لخطايا كل العالم.» (ايو2:2‏). كما عبر عنه أيضاً في افتتاح إنجيله: «وكل الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله.» (يو12:1) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*53:11  فَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَشَاوَرُوا لِيَقْتُلُوهُ.​
‏ما كان في كل المرات السابقة رغبة ملحة للقضاء على المسيح، أصبح الآن بعد قرار هذا المجمع خطة داخلة في حكم التنفيذ، ولا يبقى إلا انتهاز الفرصة المناسبة. 
‏ونعلم من رواية القديس لوقا في إنجيله، أن بعضا من أعضاء السنهدريم، وهم قلة مثل يوسف الرامي، كان غير موافق على قرارهم: «وإذا رجل اسه يوسف، وكان مشيراً ورجلاً صالحأ باراً، هذا لم يكن موافقاً لرأيهم وعملهم، وهو من الرامة مدينة اليهود...» (لو50:23-51) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*54:11  فَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً يَمْشِي بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ علاَنِيَةً بَلْ مَضَى مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى الْكُورَةِ الْقَرِيبَةِ مِنَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا أَفْرَايِمُ وَمَكَثَ هُنَاكَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ.​
‏وإليك أيها القارىء العزيز صورة نبوية مؤثرة تستحوذ على كل مشاعر الإنسان وعواطفه، تصف المسيح وهو يعطي ظهره لأورشليم والهيكل والشعب والأمة اليهودية كلها، وينسحب حزيناً منكسراً باكياً على هذه الأمة التي لم تعرف ما هو لسلامها؛ يصفها إرميا النبي: «يا ليت رأسي ماء، وعيني ينبوع دم‏وع، فأبكي نهاراً وليلاً قتلى بنت شعبي . يا ليت لى في البرية مبيت مسافرين, فأترك شعبى وانطلق من عندهم, لأنهم جميعاً زناة, جماعة خائنين. يمدون ألسنتهم كقسيهم. للكذب لا للحق، قووا في الأرض، لأنهم خرجوا من شر إلى شر واياي لم يعرفوا، يقول الرب. احترزوا  كل واحد من صاحبه  (يهوذا)، وعلى كل أخ لا تتكلو ، لأن كل أخ يعقب عقباً وكل صاحب يسعى في الوشاية. ويختل الإنسان صاحبه ولا يتكلمون بالحق. علموا ألسنتهم التكلم بالكذب وتعبوا في الإفتراء » (إر1:9-5) 
‏مدينة أفرايم: يقول العلامة وستكوت أن هذه المدينة ذُكرت في أخبار الأيام الثاني مع مدينة بيت إيل تحت كلمة «عفرون» (2أخ19:13). وذكرها العلامة روبنسن في قاموسه، وكذلك العلامة ستانلي في كتابه (سيناء وفلسطين) أن بين حدود بنيامين وأفرايم يوجد تل هرمي الشكل على أعلاه قرية على ارتفاع 2600 قدم اسمها الطيبة, هي مدينة أفرايم القديمة. وهي نفس المدينة التي كانت تسمى «عفرة» أو «عفرون» بمعنى عفريت. وقد غيرها السلطان صلاح الدين إل اسم الطيبة. والقديس جيروم والمؤرخ يوسابيوس يحددانها على الطريق الموصل من أورشليم إلى شكيم شرقاً على بعد اثني عثر ميلاً, عشرون كيلو مترا من أورشليم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*55:11  وَكَانَ فِصْحُ الْيَهُودِ قَرِيباً. فَصَعِدَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْكُوَرِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ لِيُطَهِّرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ.​
‏«فصح اليهود»: هذا هو الفصح الثالث الذق يذكره القديس يوحنا في إنجيله. ففي الفصح الأول كان المسيح حاضراً ومشاركاً (يو13:2)، أما في االفصح الثاني (يو4:6)، فلم يذكر القديس يوحنا أن المسيح حضر الإحتفال به. بل كان على ما يبدو المسيح وقتها في الجليل. 
«وكان فصح اليهود قريباً»: هذه الكلمة «قريباً» لا ينبغي أن تعبر علينا بسهولة, فمعناها أن ساعات المسيح والصليب صارت معدودة، والقلب يستقبل هذه الكلمة بانفعال يهز كيان الجسد قبل الروح, فبالرغم من أن آلام المسيح وموته انتهت ببهجة القيامة، ولكن مهما كانت بهجة القيامة فيستحيل أن تقلل من مسحة الحزن المفرط الذى نعيشه فى آلام المسيح. 
«فصعد كثيرون من الكور إلى أورشليم»: بحسب المؤرخين ذوي الخبرة في تاريخ وعوائد اليهود، كان يتراوح عدد الحجاج بين خمسة وثمانين ألفأ ومائة وخمسة وعشرين ألفاً. وذلك بحسب تقدير العالم اليهودي المتنصر يواكيم إرميا. فإذا أضفنا إلى هذا الرقم عدد سكان أورشليم الأصليين، وكان يقرب من الخمسة والعشرين ألفاً، كان مجمور المعيدين لا يقل عن مائة ألف. ولكن يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي المعاصر لخراب أورشليم (70م) يعطي رقم غير عادى، إذ يقول إن الحجاج في الفصح كانت جملتهم لا تقل عن مليونين ونصف حاج. وهذا الرقم مأخوذ من التسجيلات الرومانية المعروفة بدقتها. 
«ليطهرروا أنفسهم»: بحسب أصول الناموس، كان ممنوعاً على المنجسين أن يحضروا مراسيم عيد الفصح، لأن نظام ذبح خروف الفصح يستلزم من الشخص أن يمر برواق الكهنة، وهذا كان يستلزم شروطاً دقيقة من جهة الطهارة: «وليعمل بنو إسرائيل الفصح في وقته فى اليوم الرابع عشر من الشهر الأول، بين لعشاءين تعملونه في وقته... لكن كان قوم قد تنجسوا لإنسان ميت فلم يحل لهم أن يعملوا الفصح في ذلك اليوم.» (عد2:9و6) 
‏ولكن حدث تساهل بعد ذلك في هذا الأمر«لأن كثيرين من الشعب, كثيرين من أفرايم ومنسى ويساكر وزبولون لم يتطهروا بل أكلوا الفصح ليس كما هو مكتوب. إلا أن حزقيا صلى عنهم قائلاً: الرب الصالح يكفر عن كل من هيأ قلبه لطلب الله الرب إله ابائه وليس كطهارة القدس. فسمع الرب لحزقيا وشفى الشعب» (2أخ18:30-20‏). وكانت عدم طهارة أولئك راجعة لاختلاطهم بالأمم. 
‏ويقول المؤرخ يوسيفوس أن أهل الكور كانوا يسبقون بالذهاب قبل الفصح ليتطهروا في أورشليم. وهذا ما حاول أن يعمله بولس الرسول (بعد أن اعتمد للمسيح), فدفع ثمن هذه الرجعة إلى اليهودية أهوالاً أوقفته عن الخدمة: «حينئذ أخذ بولس الرجال في الغد وتطهر معهم، ودخل الهيكل مخبراً بكمال أيام التطهير, إل أن يقرب عن كل واحد منهم القربان. ولما قاربت الأيام السبعة أن تتم، رآه اليهود الذين من أسيا في الهيكل، فأهاجوا كل الجمع وألقوا عليه الأيادي» (أع24:21-27). وظل بولس يعاني من هذا التصرف إلى أن استشهد!!! 
‏ولكن حسب ما عودنا القديس يوحنا، فهو لا يسرد رواية تاريخية قط، إلا وفي ثناياها معلومة روحية، وشارة ذات قيمة لاهوتية. والقارىء يتذكر كيف بدأ القديس يوحنا إنجيله بأن سرد لنا آية تحويل الماء إلى خمر، حيث استُخدمت الأجران الستة للتطهير، فحولها المسيح إلى أجران خمر، مفتتحاً إنجيله بمعنى الانتقال من التطهير بالماء إلى التطهير بالدم لنوال الحياة الأبدية، باعتبار الخمر في إنجيل يوحنا هو مادة الإفخارستيا ذات الاعتبار التقديسي بالروح القدس, ومنتهياً بالآية إلى أن الرب أظهر فيها مجده لتلاميذه، فأمنوا به. وها نحن قادمون هنا إلى الفصح الأخير، أو على وجه الأصح لاهوتياً وبحسب إنجيل يوحنا، الفصح الأول والأساسى في العهد الجديد، حيث يعطي المسيح دمه للعالم كله «للتطهير» ومغفرة الخطايا، واستعلان مجد المسيح، لحساب الآب. 
‏من هنا كان التلميح بالقول: «ليطهروا أنفسهم». وبعدها مباشرة يذكر القديس يوحنا اسم «يسوع» بلغته التي لا تفوت على القارىء اللبيب: «قبل الفصح ليطهروا أنفسهم, فكانوا يطلبون يسوع». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*55:11  وَكَانَ فِصْحُ الْيَهُودِ قَرِيباً. فَصَعِدَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْكُوَرِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ لِيُطَهِّرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ.​
‏«فصح اليهود»: هذا هو الفصح الثالث الذق يذكره القديس يوحنا في إنجيله. ففي الفصح الأول كان المسيح حاضراً ومشاركاً (يو13:2)، أما في االفصح الثاني (يو4:6)، فلم يذكر القديس يوحنا أن المسيح حضر الإحتفال به. بل كان على ما يبدو المسيح وقتها في الجليل. 
«وكان فصح اليهود قريباً»: هذه الكلمة «قريباً» لا ينبغي أن تعبر علينا بسهولة, فمعناها أن ساعات المسيح والصليب صارت معدودة، والقلب يستقبل هذه الكلمة بانفعال يهز كيان الجسد قبل الروح, فبالرغم من أن آلام المسيح وموته انتهت ببهجة القيامة، ولكن مهما كانت بهجة القيامة فيستحيل أن تقلل من مسحة الحزن المفرط الذى نعيشه فى آلام المسيح. 
«فصعد كثيرون من الكور إلى أورشليم»: بحسب المؤرخين ذوي الخبرة في تاريخ وعوائد اليهود، كان يتراوح عدد الحجاج بين خمسة وثمانين ألفأ ومائة وخمسة وعشرين ألفاً. وذلك بحسب تقدير العالم اليهودي المتنصر يواكيم إرميا. فإذا أضفنا إلى هذا الرقم عدد سكان أورشليم الأصليين، وكان يقرب من الخمسة والعشرين ألفاً، كان مجمور المعيدين لا يقل عن مائة ألف. ولكن يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي المعاصر لخراب أورشليم (70م) يعطي رقم غير عادى، إذ يقول إن الحجاج في الفصح كانت جملتهم لا تقل عن مليونين ونصف حاج. وهذا الرقم مأخوذ من التسجيلات الرومانية المعروفة بدقتها. 
«ليطهرروا أنفسهم»: بحسب أصول الناموس، كان ممنوعاً على المنجسين أن يحضروا مراسيم عيد الفصح، لأن نظام ذبح خروف الفصح يستلزم من الشخص أن يمر برواق الكهنة، وهذا كان يستلزم شروطاً دقيقة من جهة الطهارة: «وليعمل بنو إسرائيل الفصح في وقته فى اليوم الرابع عشر من الشهر الأول، بين لعشاءين تعملونه في وقته... لكن كان قوم قد تنجسوا لإنسان ميت فلم يحل لهم أن يعملوا الفصح في ذلك اليوم.» (عد2:9و6) 
‏ولكن حدث تساهل بعد ذلك في هذا الأمر«لأن كثيرين من الشعب, كثيرين من أفرايم ومنسى ويساكر وزبولون لم يتطهروا بل أكلوا الفصح ليس كما هو مكتوب. إلا أن حزقيا صلى عنهم قائلاً: الرب الصالح يكفر عن كل من هيأ قلبه لطلب الله الرب إله ابائه وليس كطهارة القدس. فسمع الرب لحزقيا وشفى الشعب» (2أخ18:30-20‏). وكانت عدم طهارة أولئك راجعة لاختلاطهم بالأمم. 
‏ويقول المؤرخ يوسيفوس أن أهل الكور كانوا يسبقون بالذهاب قبل الفصح ليتطهروا في أورشليم. وهذا ما حاول أن يعمله بولس الرسول (بعد أن اعتمد للمسيح), فدفع ثمن هذه الرجعة إلى اليهودية أهوالاً أوقفته عن الخدمة: «حينئذ أخذ بولس الرجال في الغد وتطهر معهم، ودخل الهيكل مخبراً بكمال أيام التطهير, إل أن يقرب عن كل واحد منهم القربان. ولما قاربت الأيام السبعة أن تتم، رآه اليهود الذين من أسيا في الهيكل، فأهاجوا كل الجمع وألقوا عليه الأيادي» (أع24:21-27). وظل بولس يعاني من هذا التصرف إلى أن استشهد!!! 
‏ولكن حسب ما عودنا القديس يوحنا، فهو لا يسرد رواية تاريخية قط، إلا وفي ثناياها معلومة روحية، وشارة ذات قيمة لاهوتية. والقارىء يتذكر كيف بدأ القديس يوحنا إنجيله بأن سرد لنا آية تحويل الماء إلى خمر، حيث استُخدمت الأجران الستة للتطهير، فحولها المسيح إلى أجران خمر، مفتتحاً إنجيله بمعنى الانتقال من التطهير بالماء إلى التطهير بالدم لنوال الحياة الأبدية، باعتبار الخمر في إنجيل يوحنا هو مادة الإفخارستيا ذات الاعتبار التقديسي بالروح القدس, ومنتهياً بالآية إلى أن الرب أظهر فيها مجده لتلاميذه، فأمنوا به. وها نحن قادمون هنا إلى الفصح الأخير، أو على وجه الأصح لاهوتياً وبحسب إنجيل يوحنا، الفصح الأول والأساسى في العهد الجديد، حيث يعطي المسيح دمه للعالم كله «للتطهير» ومغفرة الخطايا، واستعلان مجد المسيح، لحساب الآب. 
‏من هنا كان التلميح بالقول: «ليطهروا أنفسهم». وبعدها مباشرة يذكر القديس يوحنا اسم «يسوع» بلغته التي لا تفوت على القارىء اللبيب: «قبل الفصح ليطهروا أنفسهم, فكانوا يطلبون يسوع». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 سبتمبر 2017)

*56:11-57  فَكَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ يَسُوعَ وَيَقُولُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَهُمْ وَاقِفُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ؟ هَلْ هُوَ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى الْعِيدِ؟». وَكَانَ أَيْضاً رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ قَدْ أَصْدَرُوا أَمْراً أَنَّهُ إِنْ عَرَفَ أَحَدٌ أَيْنَ هُوَ فَلْيَدُلَّ عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُمْسِكُوهُ.​
‏أولاً: هذه اللهفة على رؤية المسيح وسماعه توضح إاى أى مدى تعلق به الشعب سواء من أورشليم أو الأرياف، الأمر الذي سنراه بوضوح في دخوله أورشثليم يوم أحد السعف. 
‏وثانياً: هذا التردد والشك بل وربما البلبلة التي أصابت الحجاج الآتين من الكور ومن أورشليم للتطهير، فيما إذا كان المسيح سيظهر في العيد أم لا، مردها إلى الجزء الثاني من الآية، لأن رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين كانوا قد أعلنوا فى وسط الشعب عن قرارهم بموت المسيح ، بل واستخدام الشعب للقبض عليه أو التخابر عن مكان وجوده. وكان المعقول لديهم أن المسيح لا يظهر ذاته خوفا من أو تلافيا للقبض عليه. ولكن الرب خيب ظنهم وظن كل ما هو معقول لديهم. فالمسيح الذي أقام لعازر من الموت، كيف يخشى الموت أو كل ما يؤدي إلى الموت, ولكن فوق كل هذا، فهو قادم إلى أورشليم، ليصنع آية مجده ليحول الموت إلى حياة، وظلمة العالم إلى نور، ويفك المأسورين بالخطية، ويصالح الإنسان بالله. والحقيقة أن السنهدريم هو الذي كان يخشاه. 

تم الأصحاح الحادى عشر
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*الأصحاح الثانى عشر​
ثُمَّ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ بِسِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَتَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا حَيْثُ كَانَ لِعَازَرُ الْمَيْتُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. فَصَنَعُوا لَهُ هُنَاكَ عَشَاءً. وَكَانَتْ مَرْثَا تَخْدِمُ وَأَمَّا لِعَازَرُ فَكَانَ أَحَدَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ مَعَهُ. فَأَخَذَتْ مَرْيَمُ مَناً مِنْ طِيبِ نَارِدِينٍ خَالِصٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ وَدَهَنَتْ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ وَمَسَحَتْ قَدَمَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا فَامْتَلَأَ الْبَيْتُ مِنْ رَائِحَةِ الطِّيبِ. فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ وَهُوَ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانُ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيُّ الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ: «لِمَاذَا لَمْ يُبَعْ هَذَا الطِّيبُ بِثلاَثَمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَيُعْطَ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ؟». قَالَ هَذَا لَيْسَ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُبَالِي بِالْفُقَرَاءِ بَلْ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ سَارِقاً وَكَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ عِنْدَهُ وَكَانَ يَحْمِلُ مَا يُلْقَى فِيهِ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «اتْرُكُوهَا. إِنَّهَا لِيَوْمِ تَكْفِينِي قَدْ حَفِظَتْهُ. لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ». فَعَلِمَ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ فَجَاءُوا لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ يَسُوعَ فَقَطْ بَلْ لِيَنْظُرُوا أَيْضاً لِعَازَرَ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. فَتَشَاوَرَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ لِيَقْتُلُوا لِعَازَرَ أَيْضاً. لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ كَانُوا بِسَبَبِهِ يَذْهَبُونَ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِيَسُوعَ. وَفِي الْغَدِ سَمِعَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَى الْعِيدِ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. فَأَخَذُوا سُعُوفَ النَّخْلِ وَخَرَجُوا لِلِقَائِهِ وَكَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!». وَوَجَدَ يَسُوعُ جَحْشاً فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا ابْنَةَ صَِهْيَوْنَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي جَالِساً عَلَى جَحْشِ أَتَانٍ». وَهَذِهِ الأُمُورُ لَمْ يَفْهَمْهَا تلاَمِيذُهُ أَوَّلاً وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا تَمَجَّدَ يَسُوعُ حِينَئِذٍ تَذَكَّرُوا أَنَّ هَذِهِ كَانَتْ مَكْتُوبَةً عَنْهُ وَأَنَّهُمْ صَنَعُوا هَذِهِ لَهُ. وَكَانَ الْجَمْعُ الَّذِي مَعَهُ يَشْهَدُ أَنَّهُ دَعَا لِعَازَرَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ وَأَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. لِهَذَا أَيْضاً لاَقَاهُ الْجَمْعُ لأَنَّهُمْ سَمِعُوا أَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ صَنَعَ هَذِهِ الآيَةَ. فَقَالَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «انْظُرُوا! إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَنْفَعُونَ شَيْئاً! هُوَذَا الْعَالَمُ قَدْ ذَهَبَ وَرَاءَهُ!». وَكَانَ أُنَاسٌ يُونَانِيُّونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا لِيَسْجُدُوا فِي الْعِيدِ. فَتَقَدَّمَ هَؤُلاَءِ إِلَى فِيلُبُّسَ الَّذِي مِنْ بَيْتِ صَيْدَا الْجَلِيلِ وَسَأَلُوهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى يَسُوعَ». فَأَتَى فِيلُبُّسُ وَقَالَ لأَنْدَرَاوُسَ ثُمَّ قَالَ أَنْدَرَاوُسُ وَفِيلُبُّسُ لِيَسُوعَ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَأَجَابَهُمَا: «قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ يُبْغِضُ نَفْسَهُ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَحْفَظُهَا إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ. إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي فَلْيَتْبَعْنِي وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا هُنَاكَ أَيْضاً يَكُونُ خَادِمِي. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي يُكْرِمُهُ الآب. اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ؟ أَيُّهَا الآب نَجِّنِي مِنْ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. أَيُّهَا الآب مَجِّدِ اسْمَكَ». فَجَاءَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ: «مَجَّدْتُ وَأُمَجِّدُ أَيْضاً». فَالْجَمْعُ الَّذِي كَانَ وَاقِفاً وَسَمِعَ قَالَ: «قَدْ حَدَثَ رَعْدٌ». وَآخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «قَدْ كَلَّمَهُ ملاَكٌ». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَ مِنْ أَجْلِي صَارَ هَذَا الصَّوْتُ بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ. اَلآنَ دَيْنُونَةُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. اَلآنَ يُطْرَحُ رَئِيسُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ خَارِجاً. وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ. فَأَجَابَهُ الْجَمْعُ: «نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَبْقَى إِلَى الآبدِ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَرْتَفِعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟ مَنْ هُوَ هَذَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «النُّورُ مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً قَلِيلاً بَعْدُ فَسِيرُوا مَا دَامَ لَكُمُ النُّورُ لِئَلَّا يُدْرِكَكُمُ الظّلاَمُ. والَّذِي يَسِيرُ فِي الظّلاَمِ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَذْهَبُ. مَا دَامَ لَكُمُ النُّورُ آمِنُوا بِالنُّورِ لِتَصِيرُوا أَبْنَاءَ النُّورِ». تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا ثُمَّ مَضَى وَاخْتَفَى عَنْهُمْ. وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ صَنَعَ أَمَامَهُمْ آيَاتٍ هَذَا عَدَدُهَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ. لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟». لِهَذَا لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا. لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ قَالَ أَيْضاً: «قَدْ أَعْمَى عُيُونَهُمْ وَأَغْلَظَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِئَلَّا يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَشْعُرُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ». قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ هَذَا حِينَ رَأَى مَجْدَهُ وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهُ. وَلَكِنْ مَعَ ذَلِكَ آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَيْضاً غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمْ يَعْتَرِفُوا بِهِ لِئَلَّا يَصِيرُوا خَارِجَ الْمَجْمَعِ. لأَنَّهُمْ أَحَبُّوا مَجْدَ النَّاسِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ. فَنَادَى يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِي لَيْسَ يُؤْمِنُ بِي بَلْ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. والَّذِي يَرَانِي يَرَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُوراً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ. وَإِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ كلاَمِي وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ فَأَنَا لاَ أَدِينُهُ لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِأُخَلِّصَ الْعَالَمَ. مَنْ رَذَلَنِي وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ كلاَمِي فَلَهُ مَنْ يَدِينُهُ. اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ هُوَ يَدِينُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآب الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ. وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآب هَكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ»
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*استعلان ملوكية المسيح ودينونة رئيس العالم
مكان البشارة: من بيت عنيا إلى أورشليم للمرة الأخيرة​
‏ويشمل هذا الأصحاح: 
1- بيت عنيا وتكفين الجسد قبل الموت (1:12-11).
2- دخول المسيح إلى أورشليم (12:12-19). 
3- رد المسيح عل طلب اليونايين: «إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلي الجميع.» (20:12-36‏). 
‏ثم ينتهي إنجيل الاستعلان بالأية 36:12 «ثم مضى واختفى عنهم». 
وينتهي الأصحاح الثاني عشر بالجزئين التاليين: 
+ ختام لإنجيل الاستعلان (37:12-43‏). 
+ ملخص لإنجيل الاستعلان (44:12-50). 
1- بيت عنيا وتكفين الجسد قبل الموت
لم يُسمع قط أن يُكفن الجسد قبل الموت، ولكن هذا هو جسد يسوع الذي لن يرى فساداً «لن تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً» (أع35:13‏). وهكذا ظل جسد المسيح معطراً بناردين خالص تفوح منه رائحة محبة الإنسان لابن الإنسان، والتي لم يستطع القبر أن يمحوها فبقين إلى أن قام من الموت، وتجلى في ملء لاهوته، وفاحت منه رائحة لاهوته الذكية التي وهبها للانسان بالتالى عوض ناردين مريم، ليعبر بها كل إنسان الموت وترفع عنه رائحة فساد الخطية، فيتقدم بهذه الرائحة عينها إلى الله، فيشتم الله فينا رائحة ذبيحة المسيح: «لأننا رائحة المسيح الذكية لله ... رائحة حياة لحياة.» (1كو15:2-16) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*1:12 ثُمَّ قَبْلَ الْفِصْحِ بِسِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَتَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا حَيْثُ كَانَ لِعَازَرُ الْمَيْتُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.​
«قبل الفصح بستة أيام»: القصح يقع في 14 نيسان، فالمسيح وصل إلى بيت عنيا قادمأ من «أفرايم» حيث كان معتكفاً يوم 8 نيسان، وهذا يقع يوم الجمعة قبل الغروب مباشرة، فاحتسب السبت واستراح السبت وحضر وليمة العشاء بعد غروب السبت وهذا يوافق أن مرثا كانت تخدم، لأنه لا يحل الخدمة يوم السبت. 
‏أما من حيث «الستة الآيام»، فأسلوب القديس يوحنا يرمي نحو الإشارة إلى ستة أيام الخليقة القديمة، حيث اليوم السابع استراحة ليجعل منها ستة أيام الخليقة الجديدة، وفي السبت استراح المسيح (الله) في القبر، وقام يوم الأحد ليعلن بدء الحياة الأبدية غير الزمنية. 
‏ولودققنا، نجد أن القديس يوحنا يفتتح إنجيله «بالأسبوع» المقدس ويختمه «بالأسبوع» المقدس. إذ نقرأ في بدء الإنجيل: «هذا كان في بيت عبرة (بيت عنيا شرق الاردن)، في عبر الاردن حيث كان يوحنا يعمد» (يو28:1). هذا أول يوم.  
‏ثم «وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلاً إليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يو29:1)، هذا اليوم الثاني. 
‏ثم «وفي الغد أيضاً كان يوحنا واقفأ هو واثنان من تلاميذه (يوحنا واحد منهما) فنظر الى يسوع ماشيأ فقال هوذا حمل الله» (يو35:1-36)، هذا ثالث يوم. 
‏ثم «في الغد أراد يسوع أن يخرج إلى الجليل فوجد فيلس ...» (يو43:1)، هذا رابع يوم. 
ثم «وفي اليوم الثالث كان عرس في قانا الجليل ...» (يو1:2)، هذا هو اليوم السابع!!!! 
‏ثم ليس جزافاً أن يختار الرب بيت عنيا قبل الفصح ليعتزل هناك، لأنه من المعروف في طقس ذبح خروف الفصح أن يُعزل الخروف قبل الفصح بخمسة أيام بعيداً عن الحظيرة. وهكذا يوقع المسيح حياته على نغمات الفصح بشيء من الآبدع الطقسي، وكما كان يجرى على الخروف عملية تكريس استعداداً لتقديمه بعد خمسة أيام، هكذا سلم المسيح جسده لأيدي محبيه ليمسحوه بالطيب والدم‏وع بعد وصوله بيوم، وذلك مساء السبت بعد الغروب وبعد الوليمة: 
+ ‏« ... في العاشر من هذا الشهر يأخذون لهم كل واحد شاة ... شاة صحيحة ذكراً ابن سنة ... ويكون عندهم تحت الحفظ إلى اليوم الرابع عشر من هذا الشهر. ثم يذبحه كل جمهور جماعة إسرائيل في العشية»(خر3:12-6‏) 
+ «لأنه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس قد انفصل عن الخطاة, وصار أعلى من السموات.» (عب26:7) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*2:12  فَصَنَعُوا لَهُ هُنَاكَ عَشَاءً. وَكَانَتْ مَرْثَا تَخْدِمُ وَأَمَّا لِعَازَرُ فَكَانَ أَحَدَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ مَعَهُ.​
‏أراد كثير من الشراح أن يجمعوا بين ما جاء في إنجيل القديس يوحنا وما جاء في الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى، عن قصة العشاء في بيت عنيا، وافترضوا أن بيت سمعان الآبرص الوارد في إنجيل القديس متى (6:26), وفي إنجيل القديس مرقس (3:14)، غير بيت مرثا ومريم ولعازر, بدليل أن لعازر كان مدعوا كضيف, على أن مرثا أيضاً حضرت لتخدم في الوليمة في بيت سمعان الآبرص، إيفاء للدين الذي صنعه الرب لأخيها لعازر. كذلك فمريم انتهزت الفرصة وأحضرت ناردينها لتطيب رجلي الرب اللتين كانت هي تجلس بجوارهما تستمع لكلمات الحياة, وأن سمعان الآبرص هو أحد العشرة البرص الذين شفاهم الرب. 
‏ولكن من رأينا أن قصة إنجيل يوحنا ذات طابع سري ولاهوتي خاص يستلزم منا أن نأخذها كما هي بحد ذاتها. 
‏ومرة أخرى يقدم لنا القديس يوحنا مرثا ومريم: الاولى تخدم, والثانية تتأمل وتحب. وليكن في علمك يا قارئي العزيز أن حياة التصوف بجملتها في المسيحية تأخذ منهجها وأسلوبها وفلسفتها من «مريم»، كما تأخذ حياة الخدمة أسلوبها ومنهجها وفلسفتها من «مرثا»، وما أبدع قول كتاب بستان الرهبان حينما حسم الخلاف القديم بين المتصوفين (التأمل) والنساك (التمرن بضبط الجسد والخدمة)، محاولاً أن يجمع بين خدمة مرثا وتأمل مريم بقوله إن «مريم بمرثا مُدحت»، فلولا شكوى مرثا لما مدح المسيح مريم! 
‏ثم إن إصرار القديس يوحنا على ذكر لعازر متكئاً مع المسيح، هو في الحقيقة لفتة لا تخلو من عمق؛ فالمسيح يبدو, بينما لعازر بجواره، كمن هو قابض على زمام الموت والهاوية تحت قدميه. فكان منظره كمنظر القيامة والحياة التي تتحدى قرار السنهدريم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*3:12  فَأَخَذَتْ مَرْيَمُ مَناً مِنْ طِيبِ نَارِدِينٍ خَالِصٍ كَثِيرِ الثَّمَنِ وَدَهَنَتْ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ وَمَسَحَتْ قَدَمَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا فَامْتَلَأَ الْبَيْتُ مِنْ رَائِحَةِ الطِّيبِ.​
«المن» هو الرطل الروماني ويساوي ثلثمائة وسبعة وعشرين جراماً وربع الجرام، أي ما يساوي ثلث اللتر. 
‏«ناردين خالص»:  في مفهوم العقاقير يعني أنه نقي أي غير مُضاف إليه شموع أو راتنجات التي تعطيه قوام المرهم أو الدهان، فهو خلاصة أو أكسير حر. 
‏والناردين هو الزيت الطيار المستخرج من الجذور وشعيرات الساق لنبات Spikenard وينمو في شمال الهند في الجهات الجبلية العالية. وكان ثمن الرطل الروماني منه حوالي ثلئمائة دينار، علمأ بأن الدينار هو أجرة العامل في اليوم في ذلك الزمان. فإذا حولناه إلى لغة زماننا الحاضر يكون ثمن الرطل منه ما يقرب 300×5 = 1500 جنيهاً مصريا، بحساب أن أجرة العامل العادي هي خمة جنيهات في اليوم.  
«ودهنت قدمي يسوع, ومسحت قدميه بشعرها, فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب»: في إنجيل القديس متى نقرأ أن امرأة تقدمت إليه (دون ذكر اسمها) ومعها قارورة طيب كثير الثمن، حيث سكبته على رأسه وهو متكىء (6:26‏). وفي إنجيل القديس مرقس: «جاءت امرأة معها قارورة طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن، فكسرت القارورة وسكبته على رأسه.» (3:13) وفي إنجيل القديس يوحنا يقتصر الوصف على «دهن قدمي يسوع». 
‏فلو أخذنا بهذا الوصف المزدوج معاً، يمكننا أن نستخلص القصد الذي يهدف إليه الوحي على فم هؤلاء الإنجيليين القديسين وذلك حينما نرجع إلى العهد القديم: «... والكاهن الأعظم بين إخوته الذي صُب على رأسه دهن المسحة ... لأن إكليل دهن مسحة إلهه عليه. أنا الرب.» (لا10:21و12) 
‏وفي ذلك يتأمل العلممة والمتصوف فيلو اليهودي المعاصر للقديس يوحنا: [إن رأس اللوغس (الكلمة) بصفته الكاهن الأعظم يُمسح بالزيت, بمعنى إظهار جوهره المتألق بالنور البهي]. 
‏وكان فيلو اليهودي يرى ما يمكن أن نراه نحن أيضاً، أن دهن المسيح بالناردين، وإن جاء على يدي امرأة امتلأ قلبها حباً وإيماناً بالمسيح, إلا أن الفعل في حد ذاته كان بإيحاء من الله الآب . وهنا سر جزع يوحنا في إحجامه عن ذكر دهن رأس الرب، لأنه فوق متناول الإنسان. وعوض أن يذكر القديس يوحنا دهن رأس الرب بيدي امرأة, عاد وصحح الوضع, أنها هي التي مسحت قدميه بشعر رأسها, وهكذا تكرمت مريم وأكرمت بني جنسها إذ توجت رأس المرأة بإكليل الطيب المنحدر من جسد المسيح. 
‏ويقيناً أن رطلاً من عطر فاخر نقي قد اندفق على ثياب الرب وقميصه أيضاً, وصح قول سليمان في نشيده الإلهي حيث تخاطب النفس البشرية ربها: «ما دام الملك في مجلسه، أفاح نارديني رائحته» (نش12:1) 
‏وقد تمهد المعنى الإلهي لهتاف ثاني يوم أي يوم الأحد: «مبارك الآتي باسم الرب ملك إسرائيل» (13:12) 
‏هذه المعاني البديعة لا تخرج قط عن قصد الوحي الإلهي، فكل حركة في إنجيل القديس يوحنا محسوبة بالحساب اللاهوتي. ولكي يتأكد القارىء أننا نستخلص الدرر من أعماق نهر الروح، فليسمع ما يقوله القديس يوحنا بعدما استفاق التلاميذ من عتمة الحوادث المتتابعة، إن في دهن الجسد، أو في هتاف يوم الأحد: «وهذه الأمور لم يفهمها تلاميذه أولاً، ولكن لما تمجد يسوع، حينئذ تذكروا أن هذه كانت مكتوبة عنه, وأنهم صنعوا هذه له» (يو16:12). ‏ولكن، وللأسف، لم يذكر لنا القديس يوحنا «هذه المكتوبة عنه» ولكنها على كل حال نطوف على كل الزهور نلتقط من رحيق «المكتوبات» ليذوق القارىء والسامع مجرد الذوق! 
«وامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب»: ‏لقد استرعى انتباه القديس يوحنا، كشاهد عيان، جمال الرائحة وهى تعبق كل البيت، ويقيناً فإن هذا كان هو نفسه شعور الرب، فصمم المسيح أنه كما ملأت مريم عليه البيت برائحة ناردينها الفاخر، أن يملأ الكنيسة كلها والى آخر الدهور برائحة محبة واسم هذه المرأة التي أنابت نفسها عن بشرية الأجيال كلها, لكي تقدم م اليه سخاء فقرها عمل المحبة في يوم المحبة. 
‏وجدير بالذكر أن هذا الإنجيل (يو1:12-8) هو أول قراءة تقرأ في أسبوع الآلام (عشية أحد الشعانين، وكأن الكنيسة بذلك تريد أن تقدم لنا في بداية هذا الأسبوع مثال المحبة التي سكبتها هذه المرأة على قدمي الرب «للتكفين»، كنموذج أعلى للمحبة التي يجب أن نقدمها للمسيح إزاء آلامه المحيية من أجلنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*4:12-6  فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ وَهُوَ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانُ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيُّ الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ: «لِمَاذَا لَمْ يُبَعْ هَذَا الطِّيبُ بِثلاَثَمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَيُعْطَ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ؟». قَالَ هَذَا لَيْسَ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُبَالِي بِالْفُقَرَاءِ بَلْ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ سَارِقاً وَكَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ عِنْدَهُ وَكَانَ يَحْمِلُ مَا يُلْقَى فِيهِ.​
‏معذرة أيها القارىء العزيز، فقد كنا نحلق معاً في سماء الحب والسخاء، ورائحة المسيح الذكية, ومسحة الآب على رأس ابن الإنسان؛ واذ بنا فجأة وعلى غير انتظار نقع في نقع الطين ونتوحل في حمأة الغباء. فعوض الوجه المشرق الوديع المتواضع الذي لهذه الأخت الممدوحة، وهي في ملء سعادتها، فرحة مستبشرة أنها صنعت للرب شيئا كانت قد عبأت له طاقات حبها ومالها, يظهر في المشهد وبسرعة وجه قبيح غاضب، غاضب على إسراف «عمل المحبة» وفي حقده رأى أنه «كان يمكن أن يُباع» ... كل شيء كان عنده يمكن أن يُباع إن لم يكن بثلثمائة  فبثلاثين!!!
ولكن مهما أعطينا من نظرة ناقدة نحو هذا التلميذ الذي باع سيده، فلن نستطيع أن نبلغ أعماقه لأنه كان كالهاوية. ويكفي أن نحصر، فيما حصره القديس يوحنا عنه من جهة أخلاقه، أنه سارق يلتقط ما يُلقى فى الصندوق. 
‏فالذي يخون مال الله، سهل عليه أن يبيع المسيح. ولكن الذي يسترعي انتباهنا، أن المسيح ترك الصندوق معه ولم يمانع من أن يسرق منه كما يشاء، ولا هو مانع حتى أن يبيعه (أي يبيع المسيح): «ما أنت تعمله، فاعمله بأكثر سرعة» (27:13)، وآخر كلمة قالها له الرب عندما تقدم ليسلمه: «يا صاحب لماذا جئت!!» (مت50:26‏) 
‏يا إخوة، الرب لا يحصن تلاميذه أو خدامه من السرقة، والاختباء وراء صندوق الفقراء، ولكن يا ويلهم عندما يستيقظ ضميرهم . 
‏والأن قد وضع الإنجيل هذه المفارقة أمام أعيننا، بين امرأة محبة من كل قلبها، باذلة بكل مالها، مؤمنة حقاً، ولها شهادة من المسيح؛ وبين تلميذ من الاثني عشر الأخصاء التابعين، طماع، جشع، سارق لمال الله، خائن، باع المسيح بثمن بخس. وهذه المفارقة ليست مصادفة ولا هي مجرد قصة في الإنجيل, ولكنها تقسيم قائم في كنيسة الله يمارسه من أحبوا المسيح من كل القلب حسب الوصية و«النموذج»، ومن يسلبون المسيح ويبيعونه «كالمثال» حباً في المال. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*7:12-8  فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «اتْرُكُوهَا. إِنَّهَا لِيَوْمِ تَكْفِينِي قَدْ حَفِظَتْهُ.لأَنَّ الْفُقَرَاءَ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مَعَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ».​
‏الإشارة هنا منطلقة سرا نحو الخائن الذي انتهت عشرته وخطته إلى موت المسيح, عمداً، مع لفتة سريعة نحو مريم التي, ودون أن تدري, أكرمت وعظمت موته بأعز ما ملكت حياتها. فالأول طعن الجسد طعنة الموت؛ والثانية تلقفت الجسد بعطرها ومسحته بشعرها. 
‏لقد بدأت مريم ما أكمله يوسف ونيقوديموس، فالأولى كفنت الجسد حيا برطل واحد من الطيب، والأخرون كفنوه ميتاً بمائة رطل، ولكن ذُكر عمل الأولى من فم المسيح بالجميل والعرفان والشكر والذكرى الأبدية، أما عمل الأخرين فلم يذكره إلا التاريخ. 
يا إخوة، إن تكريم الأحياء خالد خلود الروح, أما تكريم الأموات فهو سريع الزوال لا يقوى على حفظه وعي الإنسان!
«هى ليوم تكفيني قد حفظته»: وتأتي هذه الجملة باللاتينية (      )‏، حيث «تكفيني» تعني «يوم القبر». مريم أجهدت نفسها في حصولها على هذا العطر الكثير الثمن، ولا نعلم كم قترت على نفسها حتى اكتمل عندها ثمنه، ثم حفظته عندها دون أن تدري أنه كان ليوم القبر. 
‏وإنجيل القديس مرقس يشرحها بالتفصيل : «أما يسوع فقال: اتركوها لماذا تزعجونها، قد عملت بي عملاً حسناً, لأن الفقراء معكم في كل حين، ومتى أردتم تقدرون أن تعملوا بهم خيراً. وأما أنا فلست معكم في كل حين. عملت ما عندها. قد سبقت ودهنت بالطيب جسدي للتكفين. الحق أقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا الإنجيل في كل العالم يُخبر أيضاً بما فعلته هذه تذكاراً لها» (مر6:14-9) 
«الفقراء معكم في كل حين»: المسيح ها يستعيد على أذهان التلاميذ كلام الناموس: «لأنه لا تفقد الفقراء من الأرض. لذلك أنا أوصيك قائلاً: افتح يدك لأخيك المسكين والفقير في أرضك» (تث11:15). ومن الجانب الآخر السري في كلام المسيح، والذي سبق أن استعلنه، أن المسيح نفسه موجود في الفقراء، فالمساكين والفقراء يمثلون شخص المسيح: «الحق أقول لكم بما أنكم فعلتموه بأحد إخوتي هؤلاء الأصاغر فبي فعلتم.» (مت40:25) 
‏والمعنى واضح أن إمكانية خدمة المسيح ومحبته الشخصية قائمة بصورة دائمة في خدمة ومحبة الفقراء؛ حتى بعد أن يختفي المسيح عن أعينهم عائداً إلى حيث كان. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 سبتمبر 2017)

*9:12-11  فَعَلِمَ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ فَجَاءُوا لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ يَسُوعَ فَقَطْ بَلْ لِيَنْظُرُوا أَيْضاً لِعَازَرَ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. فَتَشَاوَرَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ لِيَقْتُلُوا لِعَازَرَ أَيْضاً. لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ كَانُوا بِسَبَبِهِ يَذْهَبُونَ وَيُؤْمِنُونَ بِيَسُوعَ.​
القديس يوحنا يضع أمام القارىء المقارنة المخزية بين حاسة الشعب العامة التي لا تخطىء، وسياسة الرؤساء التي دائمأ تضلل البسطاء ... فالحجاج بدأوا يتقاطرون من أورشليم إلى يت عنيا، منذ أن أقام المسيح لعازر من الأموات، وازدادوا الآن عندما علموا أن الرب هناك، وهكذا تشكل أمام الرؤساء خطر وجود لعازر كبينة لا تدحض على قوة المسيح وتفوقه. وهكذا أضيف إل قرار قتل المسيح قتل لعازر أيضاً: «لأنه إن كانوا بالعود الرطب يفعلون هذا فماذا يكون باليابس.» (لو31:23) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 سبتمبر 2017)

*2- دخول المسيح إلى أورشليم
(14-19)
‏أحد السعف, بدء أسبوع الآلام حسب الطقس

12:12-13  وَفِي الْغَدِ سَمِعَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَى الْعِيدِ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. فَأَخَذُوا سُعُوفَ النَّخْلِ وَخَرَجُوا لِلِقَائِهِ وَكَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!».​
‏كان حفل العشاء، بعد غروب شمس السبت، وهكذا حُست الأحد أنه «الغد» بحساب النهار. والذي حدث أن اليهود الذين حضروا حفل العشاء الذي عمل في بيت عنيا عادوا إلى أورشليم وأشاعوا النبأ السار، أن يسوع قادم إلى أورشليم. وحالما سمع «الجمع», وهنا كلمة «الجمع» كما سبق وعرفنا يقصد بها أهل الجليل، وهم أصدق أصدقاء الرب, هؤلاء احتشدوا في صورة موكب عظيم. ولكي نأخذ صورة عن قرب لهذا المشهد الصاخب الرائع نقرأ في الأناجيل الأخرى: «فذهب التلميذان، وفعلا كما أمرهما يسوع. وأتيا بالأتان والجحش ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما فجلس عليهما. والجمع الأكثر فرشوا ثيابهم في الطريق، واخرون قطعوا أغصاناً من الشجر وفرشرها في الطريق. والجموع الذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا كانوا يصرخون قائلين: أوصنا لابن داود. مبارك الآتي باسم الرب. أوصنا في الأعالي. ولما دخل أورشليم، ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة: من هذا؟ فقالت الجموع: هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل.» (مت6:21-11) 
‏وهكذا تحققت كل مخاوف رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين، ووقفوا ينظرون خائفين وحاقدين، وفاقدين كل قدرة عل تحجيم الموقف. 
‏ويضيف القديس لوقا إضافات ذات أهية بالغة في تصوير الموقف، وفي توضيح رعبة الفرسيين وفقدانهم السيطرة على الجماهير: ‏«ولما قرب عند منحدر جبل الزيتون ابتدأ كل جمهور التلاميذ يفرحون ويسبحون الله بصوت عظيم لأجل جميع القوات التي نظروا. قائلين: مبارك الملك الآتي باسم الرب. سلام في السماء، ومجد في الأعالي. وأما بعض الفريسيين من الجمع فقالوا له: يا معلم, انتهر تلاميذك, فأجاب وقال لهم: أقول لكم إنه ان سكت هؤلاء فالحجارة تصرخ. وفيما هو يقترب نظر إلى المدينة وبكى عليها قائلأ: إنك لو علمت أنت أيضاً، حتى في يومك هذا، ما هو لسلامك (أي المسيح المخلص). ولكن الأن قد أُخفي عن عينيك (حتى يتم الصلب). (وبناء على ذلك) فإنه ستأتي أيام ويحيط بك أعداؤك بمترسة، ويحدقون بك، ويحاصرونك من كل جهة، ويهدمونك وبنيك فيك، ولا يتركون فيك حجراً عل حجر لأنك لم تعرفي زمان افتقادك.» (لو37:19-44) 
‏يُفهم من إنجيل القديس متى أن الرب أرسل تلميذين ليستحضرا جحشاً (ابن أتان) ليركب عليه، ومن إنجيل القديس لوقا أن الرب كان راضياً بهتاف التلاميذ، ورفض رجاء الفريسيين أن ينتهر التلاميذ. هذا معناه أن الرب كان راضياً بهذا الموكب وهذا الهتاف الذي يتضمن الهتاف بملك إسرائيل، وهذا الاستقبال الملكي بكل ملابساته. فلو تذكرنا موقفاً سابقاً للرب يوم صنع معجزة الخمس الخبزات والسمكتين، إذ كان رفضه حاسماً لمثل هذا الاتجاه كله، لأنه أولاً لم تكن ساعة استعلان ملكه قد حانت بعد؛ وثانياً لأنهم ظنوه ملكاً سياسياً: «وأما يسوع فإذ علم أنهم مزمعون أن يأتوا ويختطفوه ليجعلوه ملكاً، انصرف أيضاً إلى الجبل وحده.» (يو15:6) 
‏لوعلمنا هذا، لأدركنا أن الرب هنا يستعلن حضور ساعة ملوكيته إلهياً على إسرائيل: «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلي الجميع» (يو32:12). فالموكب الملكي الذي ارتجت له المدينة، لم يكن في نظر الرب واعتباره إلا موكب الصليب: «أفأنت إذاً ملك. أجاب يسوع: أنت تقول إني ملك. لهذا قد وُلدت أنا، ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم.» (يو37:18) 
‏ويلاحظ أن القديس يوحنا هو الوحيد الذي أضاف إلى جمل الهتاف جملة »ملك إسرائيل»، إمعاناً في توضيح المعاني الخفية في مفهوم دخوله أورشليم كاستعلان لملوكيته التي ليست من هذا العالم. 
«فأخذوا سعوف النخل وخرجوا للقائه»: ‏كان المعروف أن الملوك والقادة حينما يعودون من محواقع الحرب كانوا يُستقبلون بسعف النخل, وهذا نقرأه في 1مك51:13 و2مك4:14 «ودخلها في اليوم الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الثاني في السنة المئة والحادية والسبعين بالحمد وبالسعف والكنارات والصنوج والعيدان والتسابيح والأناشيد لانحطام العدو الشديد من إسرائيل» (1مك51:13)
«فأتى ديمتريوس الملك في السة المئة والحادية والخمسين، وأهدى إليه إكليلاً من ذهب وسعفة وأغصاناً من زيتون مما يختص بالهيكل وبقي في ذلك اليوم ساكتاً.» (2مك4:14‏) 
‏وتوجد عملات مسكوكة أيام سمعان المكابي سنة 141-135 ق م وعليها سعف النخل رمز النصرة. 
‏وفي سفر الرؤيا نجد موكب أحد الخوص يتكرر بكل بهائه في منظر المسيح آت وهو مُتجل بخلاصه لتستقبله كل شعوب الأرض: «بعد هذا نظرت واذا جمع كثير لم يستطع أحد أن يعده من كل الأمم والقبائل والشعوب والألسنة، واقفون أمام العرش وأمام الخروف، متسربلين بثياب بيض، وفي أيديهم سعف النخل, وهم يصرخون بصوت عظيم قائلين: الخلاص (= أوصنا) لإلهنا الجالس على العرش وللخروف.» (رؤ9:7-10) 
‏وتصوير دخول الرب بهذا الوصف المتضمن معنى النصرة، كان بمثابة اللطمة الأخيرة على وجه أعداء المسيح من رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين، والتي عجلت جداً بعملية الصليب، الذي هو في الحقيقة التعبير الإلهي الأخير والأبدي لنصرة المسيح، ليس على الناس بل من أجل الناس. 
‏كما كانت سعوف النخل تُستخدم في أعياد المظال والتجديد. والنخلة شجرة محبوبة كونها ترتفع شامخة نحو السماء، فارشة أغصانها مثل التاج، كأذرع تتوسل، خضراء على الدوام, تزهر وتثمر إلى مئات السنين. لذلك ترنم بها صاحب المزمور كصورة للصديق: «الصديق كالنخلة يزهو ... مغروسين في بيت الرب في ديار إلهنا» (مز12:92-13) 
‏وقد استخدم سليمان الملك النخلة في نشيد الأ نشاد ليعبر بها عن النفس المحبوبة للمسيح: «ما أجملك وما أحلاك أيتها الحبيبة ... قامتك هذه شبيهة بالنخلة ... قلت إني أصعد إلى النخلة وأمسك بعذوقها.» (نش6:7-8) 
‏وللكنيسة القبطية شغف بها يفوق الوصف. ففي يوم أحد السعف, أو أحد الخوص الذي نحن بصدده يتبارى كل بيت وبلا استثناء في اقتناء عدة أغصان منها, ويستمرون السبت مساء (عشية الأحد) في جدل الخوص بأشكال ومناظر غاية في الأبداع, والحاذقون في جدلها يملأونها بالزهور والورود، ويصنعون في الجريدة جيوباً يضعون فيها «قربانة» ويحتفظون بها في البيوت على مدار السنة. ويقوم بعض الكهنة, وهذا خطأ فاحش, بتكريسها بماء طقس «لقان الموتى» الذي يجريه الكهنة تحسباً لمن يموت في أسبوع الألأم، حيث يُمنع إجراء الصلوات على الميت، ويكتفى برشه بماء اللقان الخاص بالموتى. كما يتبارى الباعة بالنداء على الخوص المجدول على شكل قلوب: «قلبك يا سيحي، قلبك». وأصبح الخوص في هذا اليوم يشكل أجل مظاهر الفرح، ليس عند الصغار فقط بل والكبار أيضاً. وقل من يدخل الكنيسة وليس في يده سعفة يعود بها إلى بيته يحتفظ بها للتذكار والبركة. وقد احتفظت الكنيسة القبطية بهذا التراث منذ العصور الأولى. 
«أوصنا, مبارك الآتى بأسم الرب ملك أسرائيل»: ‏هو ترديد لمقاطع المزمور 117 (حسب الترجمة السبعيتية) وخاصة الآية 25: «احمدوا الرب لأنه صالح إلى الأبد رحمته ...» 
‏«قوتي وتسبحتي هو الرب وقد صار لى خلاصاً ...» 
«افتحوا لى أبواب البر لأدخل فيها ...» 
‏« هذا هو باب الرب والصديقون يدخلون فيه ...» 
‏«الحجر الذي رذله البناؤون صار رأساً للزاوية ...» 
«هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب نبتهج ونفرح فيه ...» 
«آه يا وب خلص (أوصنا). آه يا رب أنقذ. مبارك الآتي باسم الرب» 
«باركناكم من بيت الرب ...» 
‏«الرب هو الله ...» 
‏ومن الآية «اوصنا مبارك الله الآتي باسم الرب» يبدأ في نشيد أحد الخوص لحن «إفلوجيمينوس»، مع إضافة «أوصنا لابن داود. أوصانأ في الأعالى. أوصانا لملك إسرائيل». 
ويُستخدم من المزمور الآية: «قوتي وتسبحتي هو الرب وقه صار لى خلاصاً» ‏في الكنيسة القبطية مئات المرات طوال ساعات الليل والنهار ليوم الجمعة الكبيرة في أسبوع الآلام، كمقطع ترديدي. كما تغدو الآية: «هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب فلنبتهج ونفرح فيه» في كل أيام الأحاد عند تقديم الذبيحة. 
‏وهذا المزمور يبدو أنه أُلف ليكون تسبحة لتدشين الهيكل الثاني، وربما عند وفع حجر أساسه: «الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون قد صار رأس الزاوية.» (مز22:118) 
‏والطقس اليهودي الحالي يستخدم هذا المزمور بعناية فائقة ويحتل في العبادة مركزاً أساسياً, وذلك في عيد ظهور الهلال كل شهر. 
‏وأما الآن، فقد تحولت النبوة وتحول الطقس بجملته إلى حقيقة واقعة تاريخية، استعلن فيها كل المعنى والقصد الإلهي من المزمور والطقس، إذ صار هذا المزمور كله موقعاً على حياة المسيح آية آية، بصورة إعجارية. 
‏وكلمة «أوصنا» أصلها الأرامي «هوشعنا» ومعناها: «من فضلك خلصنا»، وقد أصبحت صلاة لطلب المعونة وخاصة أيام عيد المظال ولطلب المطر. ولكنها أصبحت هتافاً للتحية والتكريم كما جاءت في 2صم4:14 «وكلمت المرأة التقوعية الملك, وخرت على وجهها إلى الأرض، وسجدت، وقالت: هوشعنا (أعن) أيها الملك». 
‏والسبب في أن الإنجيل لم يترجمها إلى اللغة العربية (أو أي لغة أخرى) بل بقيت بلفظها الأرامي تقريباً، هو أنها تثبتت كاصطلاح للمديح. ولكن الكنيسة تصرفت فيها وجعلتها مقطعاً للصلاة أيضاً. 
أما كلمة «مبارك الآتي باسم الرب»» فكان يقولها الكهنة واللاويون ترحيبأ بالحجاج الأتين إلى الهيكل من الأماكن البعيدة، وهوذا الرب يأتي إلى هيكله بغتة (ملا1:3)، ليس حاجاً، بل كصاحب البيت، كابن على بيته، وبيته نحن (عب6:3) الحاجون إليه. 
‏ولكن في التعبير المسيحي: «الذي كان والذي يأتي» (رؤ8:11) مأخوذ على أنه تعبير عن لقب الرب يسوع «الآتي إلى العالم» (يو27:11) من عند الآب: 
+ «أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم .» (يو27:11) 
+ «أنا أتيت باسم أبي, ولستم تقبلوني، إذ أتى أخر باسم نفسه فذلك تقبلونه» (يو43:5‏). أما اسم أبيه فهو       (     )، الذي طالما استخدمه المسيح ليعلن عن نفسه أنه والآب واحد. 
‏+ «وعرفتهم اسمك» (يو26:17)، «كنت أحفظهم في اسمك» (يو12:17)، «إن لم تؤمنوا إني أنا هو تموتوز في خطاياكم.» (يو24:8) 
«ملك إسرائيل»: لسيت واردة في النص النبوي في المزمور، ولكنها واردة في نص نبوي أخر مأخوذ من نبوة صفنيا النبي والذي سيأتي ذكره في شرح الأية 15. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 سبتمبر 2017)

*14:12-15   وَوَجَدَ يَسُوعُ جَحْشاً فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا ابْنَةَ صَِهْيَوْنَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي جَالِساً عَلَى جَحْشِ أَتَانٍ».​
‏«جحشا» أي «حماراً» والكلمة الآرامية حيمور واليونانية هيبوزيحبيون (زك9:9‏)، ومعناها «حيوان للحمل»، أي لحمل الأثقال. والحمار (أو الأتان) (     ) ‏وتصغيره (     ) وجحش ابن أتان (        ). ولقد أخذ القديس يوحنا الكلمة من أصلها المكتوب في سفر زكريا «ابتهجي جداً يا ابنة صهيون، اهتفي يا بنت أورشليم ، هوذا ملكك يأتي إليك. هو عادل ومنصور، وديع، وراكب على حمار, وعلى جحش ابن أتان» (زك9:9) 
‏ومعروف أن في الأدب النبوي اليهودي، وخاصة ما يأتي منه بالأشعار، يأتي تكرار الكلام لتحسين النغم والوزن ولتوضيح المعنى. وهنا يتضح في هذه الآية عملية التكرار، أولاً في «يا ابنة صهيون» ثم «يا بنت أورشليم»، ثم عاد يكرر «راكباً عل حمار», ثم أراد أن يوضح أنه حمار صغير «ابن أتان»، فأخطأ النساخ وبعدهم المترجمون وكتبوها «على حمار» وعلى «جحش ابن أتان» بإضافة الواو فجاء المعنى مغلوطا، وكأنه جالس على حمار وعلى جحش معاً. والصحيح أنه حمار صغير أي جحش. 
‏ولكن كلمة «صغير» لا تستخدم للتعبير عن صغار الحمير فقط بل وصغار الخيل أيضاً، فلزم أن تميز كلمة «صغير» فجاءت «صغير» (جحش بالعربية) مضافة إلى أنثى الحمار أي الأتان. فصار المعنى الصحيح هكذا: حمار صغير ابن أتان. ولكن كما فهم النساخ للترجمة السبعينية، هكذا نقل عنها القديس متى في إنجيله كما هي, واضطر أن يعدل المعاني والألفاظ لتصير بالمثئى, أي حمار وجحش ابن أتان معاً، فجاءت هكذا: «فللوقت تجدان أتاناً مربوطة وجحشاً معها، فحلاهما وأتياني بهما. وان قال لكما أحد شيئاً، فقولا: الرب يحتاج إليهما, فللوقت يرسلهما. فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل: قولوا لابنة صهيرن: هوذا ملكك يأتيك وديعاً راكباً على أتان وجحش ابن أتان. فذهب التلميذان وفعلا كما أمرها يسوع، وأتيا بالأتان والجحش, ووضعا عليهما ثأبهما فجلس عليهما.» (مت2:21-7‏) 
هذا الخطأ بالنقل غير المقصود، تلافاه كل من القديسين مرقس ولوقا ويوحنا، حيث ذكروا أنه جحش واحد فقط. ويزيد كل من القديس مرقس والقديس لوقا كلمة: «جحشاً لم يجلس عليه أحد من الناس» (مر2:11‏، لو30:19‏) كما جاءت في النسخة السبعينية: «جحشاً صغيراً» (زك9:9) 
‏«جالساً»: لم يشأ القديس يوحنا أن ينقل الكلمة الأصلية التي جاءت في النبوة، أنه «يأتي راكباً» بل جعلها «يأتي جالساً» («فجلس عليه») كما يليق بالمسيح كملك. 
«لا تخافي يا ابنة صهيون»: جاءت في أصل نبوة زكريا: «ابتهجي جداً يا ابنة صهيون، اهتفي يا بنت أورشليم». 
‏وفي إنجيل القديس متى اختزلها وصارت «قولوا لابنة صهيون»، أما القديس يوحنا فيبدو أنه أضاف على نص زكريا النبي نصاً آخر من نبوة صفنيا النبي: «لا تخافي يا صهيون... الرب إلهك في وسطك جبار يُخلص... ملك إسرائيل، الرب في وسطك» (صف15:3-17). وواضح جداً أن القديس يوحنا أخذ هذا التعبير«ملك إسرائيل» في تسبحة الهتاف: «أوصنا، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب ملك إسرائيل». 
‏وكلمة «لا تخافي»، المضافة إلى ركوبه على جحش رمز التواضع والوداعة والمسكنة، والتي استرعت انتباه القديس يوحنا فالتقطها من نبوة صفنيا، توضح أنه ليس ملكاً للنقمة من الأعداء, يهوداً ورومانيين، بل للسلام: «لا تخافي». فدخول المسيح إلى أورشليم بهذه الصورة السلامية، هو الذي عبر عنه التلاميذ في إنجيل القديس لوقا: «سلام في السماء، ومجد في الأعالي.» (لو38:19) 
‏فهذا الموكب المتواضع، بقدر ما أبهج التلاميذ والأخصاء العارفين بمقاصد المسيح السلامية، بقدر ما ألهب قلوب الطالبين للخلاص من الرومان وسيادة اليهود على الأمم، وظنوا أنه بمثابة إعلان بقيام ثورة, ما أرعب قلوب الفريسيين. 
‏ولكن بقية نبوة زكريا كانت هي وحدها التي استقرت في قلب الرب ومقاصده: «هوذا ملكك يأتي إليك، هو عادل، ومنصور، وديع، وراكب على حمار(بل) على جحش ابن أتان. وأقطع المركبة (مركبة الحرب) من أفرايم، والفرس من أورشليم (جيوش الحرب)، وتُقطع قوس الحرب, ويتكلم بالسلام للأمم ...» ‏(زك9:9-10) 
ولكن حتى التلاميذ لم يفهموا ما هو حادث أمامهم، فاشتركوا في الموكب وهللوا مع المهللين، وظلوا غير مدركين للقيم الحقيقية التي تقوم عليها الحوادث التي كانت تجري أمامهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 سبتمبر 2017)

*16:12  وَهَذِهِ الأُمُورُ لَمْ يَفْهَمْهَا تلاَمِيذُهُ أَوَّلاً وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا تَمَجَّدَ يَسُوعُ حِينَئِذٍ تَذَكَّرُوا أَنَّ هَذِهِ كَانَتْ مَكْتُوبَةً عَنْهُ وَأَنَّهُمْ صَنَعُوا هَذِهِ لَهُ.​
يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير الإسكندري في تعليقه على هذه الآية: [ إن القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي لم يخجل من أن يعترف بجهل التلاميذ، ثم عاد فأظهر معرفتهم؛ لأنه لم يكن يضع في اعتباره احترام الناس، ولكنه كان يدعو لمجد الروح]. 
‏والحقيقة أن القديس يوحنا أراد أن يكشف عن مدى الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه كل الفئات، على وجه العموم، بالنسبة لدخول المسيح أورشليم ليكمل عمله الخاص ويختمه. 
‏أولاً: فرؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون، رأوا ذلك أنه بمثابة إعلان ملكيته ببرهان هتاف تلاميذه، فكان ذلك مأخذهم الحاسم لاستخلاص سبب حكم الصلب من فم بيلاطس: «كانوا يصرخون قائلين: إن أطلقت هذا، فلست محباً لقيصر. كل نن يجعل نفسه ملكاً، يقاوم قيصر» (يو12:19) 
‏ثانياً: اليهود والجموع الذين احتشدوا لتحيته بصفته المسيا الآتي لإعلان بدء مملكة داود، لتخليص إسرائيل من أيدي الرومان. 
‏ثالثاً: التلاميذ، وقد لخص القديس يوحنا موقفهم بأنهم لم يفهموا هذه الأمور. وقد توضح لهم أن كل ما عملوه، تلقائياً, كان موضوعاً في خطة الله لاستعلان أعماله من جهة الخلاص المعد. 
‏أما تعليق المسيح على هذا الموكب وهذا الاستقبال فجاء في نفس الأصحاح: «وأما يسوع فأجابهما قائلاً: قد أتت الساعة ليتمجد ابن الإنسان. الحق الحق أقول لكم، إن لم تقع حبة الحنطة في الأرض وتمت, فهي تبقى وحدها. ولكن إن ماتت، تأتي بثمر كثير.» (يو23:12-24) 
‏وهذا هو عين موقف الكنيسة الآن من الاحتفال بأحد الخوص. إذ تشترك فيه وتهتف للمسيح باعتباره قادما للصليب، لكي يعلن من عليه انتصاره الحقيقي على الموت والخطية، من أجل خلاص العالم واستعلان حقيقة شخصه كملك المجد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 سبتمبر 2017)

*17:12-18  وَكَانَ الْجَمْعُ الَّذِي مَعَهُ يَشْهَدُ أَنَّهُ دَعَا لِعَازَرَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ وَأَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. لِهَذَا أَيْضاً لاَقَاهُ الْجَمْعُ لأَنَّهُمْ سَمِعُوا أَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ صَنَعَ هَذِهِ الآيَةَ.​
‏يلاحظ القارىء أن القديس يوحنا يضع في إنجيله السبب الواضح جداً والمباشر للاحتفال المهيب الذي لاقاه به الشعب يوم أحد السعف كاستقبال الملوك، كل الشعب على كافة طبقاته, ليس الجليليون فقط الذين رافقوه في رحلته بل واليهود عامة حتى من سكان أورشليم ذاتها، وهذا على غير العادة، وذلك بسبب معجزة إقامة لعازر من الموت، وهي الآية التي صنعها الرب قبل مجيئه مباشرة إلى أورشليم: 
‏«فكثيرون من اليهود الذين جاءوا إلى مريم ونظروا ما فعل يسوع، آمنوا به.» (يو45:11), «لهذا أيضاً لاقاه الجمم، لأنهم سمعوا أنه كان قد صنع هذه الآية.» (يو18:12) 
‏‏في حين أن الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى للقديس مرقس والقديس متى والقديس لوقا لم توضح لماذا لاقاه الشعب بالسعف والهتاف في دخوله أورشليم، بل ذكروا حادثة دخوله أورشليم مقطوعة عما قبلها وعما بعدها. 
‏كذلك يوضح هنا القديس يوحنا أن إقامة لعازر من الموت كانت هي السبب المباشر والقوي الذي جعل رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين يجمعون مجمعهم الأخير والخطير ويتخذون قرارهم بالقتل المسبب: «فكثيرون من اليهود الذين جاءوا إلى مريم ونظروا ما فعل يسوع، أمنوا به. وأما قوم منهم فمضوا إلى الفريسيين وقالوا لهم عما فعل يسوع. فجمع رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيون مجمعاً، وقالوا: ماذا نصنع فإن هذا الإنسان يعمل آيات كثيرة؟ إن تركناه هكذا، يؤمن الجميع به، فيأتي الرومانيون ويأخذون موضعنا وأمتنا... إنه خير لنا أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب... » (يو45:11-50). 
‏«فمئ ذلك اليوم تشاوروا ليقتلوه» (يو53:11)؛ بل ويؤكد القديس يوحنا أن آية إقامة لعازر من الموت هي التي أنهت على كل أمل الفريسيين في محاولة محاصرته سلمياً, واستسلموا لقرار القتل 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 سبتمبر 2017)

*19:12  فَقَالَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «انْظُرُوا! إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَنْفَعُونَ شَيْئاً! هُوَذَا الْعَالَمُ قَدْ ذَهَبَ وَرَاءَهُ!».​
‏هذه آخر مقارنة يعقدها الإنجيل بين المؤمنين والرافضين, بين أبناء النور وأبناء الظلمة والموت؛ بين الجمع الذي شاهد وآمن وشهد بحماس, وبين الفريسيين الذين رفضوا, وأخيراً شهدوا ليأسهم. وفي كلام اليأس الذي عبروا به عن عدم نفعهم، وعن ذهاب العالم وراء يسوع, كانت آخر نبوة من فم الأعداء عما سيكون حتماً: «هوذا العالم قد ذهب وراءه», وإنهم لن ينفعوا شيئاً وأبداً 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 سبتمبر 2017)

*3- رد المسيح على طلب اليونانيين
«إن أرتفعت عن الأرض, أجذب إلىّ الجميع»​
20:12-22  وَكَانَ أُنَاسٌ يُونَانِيُّونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا لِيَسْجُدُوا فِي الْعِيدِ. فَتَقَدَّمَ هَؤُلاَءِ إِلَى فِيلُبُّسَ الَّذِي مِنْ بَيْتِ صَيْدَا الْجَلِيلِ وَسَأَلُوهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى يَسُوعَ». فَأَتَى فِيلُبُّسُ وَقَالَ لأَنْدَرَاوُسَ ثُمَّ قَالَ أَنْدَرَاوُسُ وَفِيلُبُّسُ لِيَسُوعَ.​

‏وهكذا يصور لنا القديس يوحنا الوجه المقابل من الغرب للمجوس الذين أتوا من المشرق، أولئك أتوا لتحية «المولود ملك اليهود» (مت2:2)؛ وهؤلاء لتحية «المصلوب ملك اليهود»، لكي يجمع المسيح في حياته ومماته الشرق بالغرب، وليحمل له الكل الشهادة والعبادة والسجود والتمجيد. 
‏المجوس قالوا: «أتينا لنسجد له»، واليونانيون «صعدوا ليسجدوا في العيد»، والاثنان كانا طلائع الخراف اللأُخر التي ليست من هذه الحظيرة»، جاءوا ليفتتحوا عصر الأمم. ولكن كانت بعثة شرف الشرق مبكرة للغاية إذ سجلت نفسها في نفس محل الميلاد، لتحفظ حقها بأولوية الانضمام لرعية القديسين وأهل بيت الله، وهذه سمة النشاط في أهل الشرق, أما بعثة الغرب فتأخرت للغاية، ولكها لحقت الساعة الحادية عشرة، فأخذوا وعداً, من خلف الباب, بنصيبهم الكامل من الثمر الكثير: «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض، أجذب إلي الجميع» (يو32:12). ولكن هذا كله يتم بعد أن تقع حبة الحطة وتموت أولاً، لكي تملأ حقول الغرب كلها، مبشرين وقديسين ومعلمين وعلماء!! 
‏كان صوت هؤلاء اليونانيين الأتقياء, بالنسبة لصخب هذا الموكب الزاخر، يبدو في المظهر خافتاً وغير ملفت للنظر إزاء هتاف الآلاف. ولكن في مقدرات الأمم وسجلات أمجاد المؤمنين، كان صوت هؤلاء اليونانيين كالرعد كما في بلاد الغرب, كصوت مياه كثيرة، كصوت الله نفسه الذي تراءى لبولس في الحلم على هيئة الرجل المكدوني (يوناني) يطلب المعونة (أع9:16‏)؛ أو بلغة أحد الخوص: «هوشعنا خلصنا»!... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 سبتمبر 2017)

*23:12-24  وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَأَجَابَهُمَا: «قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِير».​
‏«قد أتت الساعة»: الرب يعلن انتهاء الخدمة العامة في الرواقات الخارجية، وبدء خدمته الخاصة أمام أبيه في قدس الأقداس، كرئيس كهنة ينضح بدمه سرا على العالم من فوق الصليب. الزمن بعد ليس زمن رؤية وحديث مع الناس، ولكنها الآن ساعة معصرة الدم، وينبغي أن أدوسها وحدي: «قد دست المعصرة وحدي، ومن الشعوب لم يكن معي أحد» (إش3:63). لذلك حينما سمع باليونانيين (الشعوب)، علم أن المعصرة قد أُعدت. 
‏على طول خدمة الرب، سمعنا منه أن ساعته لم تأت بعد، وحينئذ لم يقو عليه أعداؤه, لا بالتهديد ولا بالوعيد، ولا حتى برفع الحجارة، ولا رفع الأيادي، إذ كان يعبر من وسطهم دون أن يروه وأيديهم قابضة على الهواء. ولكن هذه ساعتهم وسلطان الظلمة (لو53:22)، وقد أحنى رأسه للصليب وعلى الصليب برضاه، لأنه كان يرى السرور الموضوع أمامه (عب2:12)، والمجد الذي كان ينتظره. لأنه بالصليب غلب الموت، وقام مكللاً بالمجد، وظهر «يسوع قائماً عن يمين الله.» (أع55:7) 
‏إذن، فكانت هي الساعة التي ينتظرها للعودة إلى الآب. ولكن كان عليه أن يضع نفسه أولاً لكي يأخذها ثانياً، يضعها في هوان ويأخذها في مجد، والموت والقيامة متشابكان تشابكاً مستتراً، لا يُفهم الواحد بدون الأخر، ولكن الموت كان فريضة على الواحد (يسوع), أما القيامة فصارت عطاءً للجميع. 
‏«حبة الحنطة»: يلاحظ القارىء أن إجابة المسيح على سؤال اليونانيين بخصوص رؤيته والتمتع به وبالتالي التلمذة له, تأتي على ثلاثة مستويات: 
‏المستوى الأول: التشبيه بالطبيعة، وهو سقوط حبة الحنطة، وأن موتها الظاهري هو الذي يحولها إلى ثمر كثير. 
‏المستوى الثاني: التطيق على مستوى النفس، على أساس إماتة الذات عن وفي هذا العالم، فهو الذي يُقيمها ويُحييها إلى حياة أبدية، حيث العالم هنا هو بمثابة الأرض بالنسبة لحبة الحنطة. 
‏المستوى الثالث: الإلتصاق بالنموذج الإلهي، فالمسيح مات بإرادته وقام. فإذا اتبعناه تماما, نصير مثله، ونأخذ تجربته، فنموت معه ونقوم معه، إذ نأخذ قوة موته وقوة حياته: «وهم غلبوه ‏(أي غلبوا المشتكى علينا) بدم الخروف, وكلمة شهادتهم, ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت.» (رؤ11:12) 
‏والنتيجة التي نخرج بها من طرح هذه المستويات الثلاثة هي: 
‏أولاً: أن المسيح سيموت ليعبر إلى اليونانيين والى العالم كله، بل والى ملء السموات والأرض. 
‏ثانياً: ليس مجرد رؤية المسيح وسماعه يحولنا إلى تلاميذه بل يتحتم من جانبنا أن نكون مثل حبة الحنطة نموت عن ذواتنا التي تحدنا وتربطنا بالأرض والعالم، وذلك حتى نرى المسيح والحياة. 
ثالثاً: موت المسيح وقيامته سيكون النموذج الفعال الذي إذا التصقنا به وخدمناه, نأخذ قوته ونشترك في نتائجه، وهذا متوفر لدى كل إنسان في العالم. 
‏وبهذه الثلاثة المستويات، نبلغ إلى تلمذة المسيح وشركة حياته. فبدل أن يأتوا إليه ليروه، يمكنهم أن يعيشوا معه دون أن يأتوا إليه. 
‏أولاً: التشبيه بالطبيعة: حبة الحطة المهيأة للدفن في الأرض هي الواحد (يسوع)، بكل معنى الوحدة في العزلة عن الكل. هذا كان عمق أعماق شعور المسيح الذي كاذ يعتصره ويهز كل كيانه: «نفسي قد اضطربت» (يو27:12)، «نفسي حزينة جداً حتى الموت» (مت38:26)، «ايها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة» (يو27:12)، «وصار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض» (لو44:22) ولولا شعوره الدائم بحلول الآب فيه، لسمعنا أكثر وأكثر، ولكنه كان يعود سريعاً لأعماقه فيرى راحته في الآب: «وأنا لست وحدى, لأن الآب معي.» (يو32:16‏) 
‏ولكن كما أن حبة الحنطة تغلب وحدتها بموتها ود‏فنها في الأرض فتصير كثيراً، هكذا رأى المسيح «يسوع» في موته عبوراً من وحدته أي فرادته التي عانى منها، إذ لم يفهمه أحد ولم يسمعه أحد، وإلى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله، وحتى إخوته لم يكونوا يؤمنون به (يو5:7)، ورئيس الكهنة مزق ثيابه لأنه لم يفهم كلامه، وتلاميذه خانوه وواحد منهم باعه، والمتقدم فيهم أنكره والباقون تركوه وهربوا؛ تم تمت معجزة حبة القمح التي دُفنت في الأرض، إذ خرجت منها السنبلة تحمل ثمراً كثيراً, كله من جسم حبة الحنطة, «من لحمه ومن عظامه» (أف30:5)، «وجيش عظيم جداً جداً» (حز10:37)، «فقال لى تنبأ للروح, تنبأ يا ابن آدم, وقل للروح هكذا قال السيد الرب: هلم يا روح من الرياح الأربع وهب على هؤلاء القتلى ليحيوا. فتنبأت كما أمرني، فدخل فيهم الروح، فحيوا، وقاموا على أقدامهم، جيش عظيم جداً جداً» (حز9:37-10). «بعد هذا نظرت، وذا جمع كثير لم يستطع أحد أن يعده، من كل الأمم والقبائل والشعوب والألسنة، واقفون أمام العرش وأمام الخروف متسربلين بثياب بيض، وفي أيديهم سعف النخل.» (رؤ9:7) 
‏انتقل المسيح من وحدته إلى كليته، من فرادته إلى مطلقه، من انحصاره في فلسطين إلى ملئه للسماء والأرض: «صعد فوق جميع السموات لكي يملأ الكل» (أف10:4). بموته عبر المسيح إلى كل إنسان كان أو سيكون، وعوض أن كان على كل إنسان أن يعبر إليه، صار هو الذي يعبر إلى الكل في كل مكان وزمان. عوض أن نذهب إليه ونقرع، صار هو الذي يقف على كل باب ويقرع: «هأنذا واقف على الباب، وأقرع، إن سع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب، أدخل إليه، وأتعشى معه وهو معي.» (رؤ20:3) 
‏بموت المسيح ودفنه، استعلنت القيامة والروح والحياة الأبدية التي فيه, والتي طرحها الروح القدس مع الرياح الأربع على قتلى الشعوب يهوداً و يونانيين، فدخل فيهم روح المسيح فحيوا، وقاموا، جيش عظيم جداً جداً. 
‏وهكذا كان رد الرب على سؤال اليونانيين، متضمناً رسالته الإلهية المحيية لهم من داخل آلامه وموته ومجده الذي حانت ساعته. فكأن المسيح يخاطبهم: أتركوني الآن وحدي، لأدوس معصرتي, لأنضح دمي عليكم فتحيون. سأطرح روحي عليكم، وحياتي, وكلمتي، ورسالتي، لتصيروا شعبي. 
+ «ولكي يبين غنى مجده على آنية رحمة قد سبق فأعدها للمجد، التي أيضاً دعانا نحن إياها، ليس من اليهود فقط، بل من الامم أيضاً. كما يقول في هوشع أيضاً: سأدعو الذي ليس شعبي شعبي, والتي ليست محبوبة محبوبة. ويكون في الموضع الذي قيل لهم فيه (رواق الأمم) لستم شعبي، أنه هناك يدعون أبناء الله الحي» (رو23:9-26) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 سبتمبر 2017)

*ئانياً: التطبيق على مستوى النفس
25:12  مَنْ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ يُبْغِضُ نَفْسَهُ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَحْفَظُهَا إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ.​
‏هنا التطبيق على المستوى الأعلى، إذ نحن لسنا بصدد موت طبيعي ولا أرض طبيعية ولا حياة طبيعية ولا ثمر طبيعي، ولكن التطبيق على الطبيعة فقط نقلنا إلى المستوى الروحي الأعلى. 
‏وهذا هو قانون الحياة المسيحية، فكل ارتقاء إلى مستوى أعلى يحتاج أو يتم على أساس خسارة المستوى الأقل: «إن كنتم قد سمعتموه، وعُلمتم فيه، كما هو حق في يسوع (الموت الطبيعي بالجسد)، أن تخلعوا (الموت أو الإماتة للنفس)، من جهة التصرف السابق، الإنسان العتيق الفاسد (أهواء وشهوات النفس) بحسب شهوات الغرور، وتتجددوا بروح ذهنكم، وتلبسوا الإنسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله (الحياة الأعلى) في البر وقداسة الحق» (أف21:4-23). وهذا هو عين مثل حبة الحنطة، وانما على المسترى الأعلى. ويشرحه القديس بولس الرسول عملياً: «لكن ما كان لي ربحاً (فريسي ومعلم إسرائيل), فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة. بل إني أحسب كل شيء أيضأ خسارة، من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي, الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء، وأنا أحسبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح» (في7:3-8). وواضح هنا أن الربح الروحي هو على أساس الخسارة المادية والمعنوية، والخسارة أصابت الذات والربح هو الحصول على المسيح عوض الذات: «فأحيا، لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا في.» (غل20:2)
‏وهكذا، فإن التضحية بما هو أقل، مهما كان شهيا ومرغوباً ومريحاً لعظمة الذات، يفتح الطريق إلى بلوغ ما هو أعظم بكثير بالنسبة لروح الإنسان وحياته الأبدية. 
‏كذلك, فإن بذل الذات واخضاعها لمطالب الحياة الروحية، يعوض بالربح الذي يفوق البذل، وهو ربح المسيح؛ فالمسيح يحل محل الذات. كذلك أيضاً, فإن قبول الموت الإرادي، أي الإماتة، والإماتة تصيب كل ما هو قابل للفناء, يفتح باب الحياة الأبدية خطوة بخطوة. 
‏وباختصار، فإن الذي يلتصق بما هو فان، يفنى معه؛ وكل من يلتصق بالحياة يمتلىء بها. 
وهكذا كل طماع يأخذ ويخزن ويضيف إلى ذاته من مسرات الدنيا وأمجادها، يُحطم ويُهلك ذاته، بعنى أنه يجعلها بلا قيمة بالنسبة للوجود الروحي ومسراته. وكل جاحد لمشتهيات ومسرات وأمجاد الذات، تصبح ذاته نفسها هي السلم الذي يصعد به إلى السماء. 
‏هنا المسيح على ضوء سؤال اليونانيين الذين يطلبون المجيء إليه لرؤيه، يجيب ويوضح كيفية المجيء إليه؛ فرؤية المسيح ليست بالسهولة التي يراها هؤلاء اليونانيون، أو يراها الحجاج الذين يذهبون إلى أورشليم أو الهيكل أو الجبل المقدس ليروا الله ويجتمعوا إليه: «قال لها يسوع: يا امرأة صدقيني، إنه تأتي ساعة لا في هذا الجبل ولا في أورشليم تسجدون للأب ... ولكن تأتي ساعة وهي الآن حين الساجدون الحقيقيوي يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق» (يو21:4-23) 
‏ولكي يكون السجود لله بالروح, يتحتم أن يسبقه إخضاع واماتة عن العالم للجسد. وحبة الحنطة هي هنا النفس, والأرض هي هنا العالم، والثمر هو هنا الحياة الأبدية. 
‏والملاحظ في هذه الآية أن المسيح يضع المحبة الخاطئة في مقابل البغضة الممدوحة بالنسبة للذات. ولو رجعنا إلى المحبة الخاطئة في الإنجيل نجدها محصورة في الخمسة الاتجاهات أو المجالات التي تؤدي إلى الهلاك: 
1- محبة الظلمة     2- محبة العالم      3- محبة المجد بين الناس    4- محبة الجسد     5- محبة المال
‏وهذه الخمسة هي المداخل المتوازية لمملكة الشر أو الشيطان. والانحياز لأي اتجاه أو مجال من هذه المجالات يظهر عدم رغبة في محبة المسيح والله. 
1- والظلمة, هي الضد لـ «نور» الكلمة: «وهذه هى الدينونة إن النور قد جاء إلى العالم, وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور، لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة.» (يو19:3) 
2- والعالم هو الضد للمسيح ولله: «مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم» (يو26:18)، «محبة العالم عداوة لله.» (يع4:4‏) 
3- ومجد الناس, هو الضد لمجد الله. «كيف تقدرون أن تؤمنوا وأنتم تقبلون مجداً بعضكم من بعض. والمجد الذي من الإله الواحد لستم تطلبونه.» (يو44:5) 
4- والجسد هو ضد لله: «لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت ... هو عداوة لله.» (رو6:8-7) 
5- والمال, هو ضد الإيمان بالله: «لأن محبة المال أصل لكل الشرور، الذي إذ ابتغاه قوم ضلوا عن الإيمان.» (1تى10:6) 
‏فإن كان موت المسيح حتمياً، للحصول لنا عل القيامة والحياة الأبدية، فلا مفر من أن يكون الموت الإرادي حتمياً لنا (شركة الموت مع المسيح)، لنحمل ونشترك في القيامة والحياة الأبدية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 سبتمبر 2017)

*26:12  إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي فَلْيَتْبَعْنِي وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا هُنَاكَ أَيْضاً يَكُونُ خَادِمِي. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي يُكْرِمُهُ الآبُ.​
‏لو أننا وضحنا هذا المثل، سهل علينا التفسير، والمثل الأمثل هنا هو التلاميذ الذين ساروا على درب المعلم: «يكفي التلميذ أن يكون كمعلمه» (مت25:10). هؤلاء خدموا المسيح، حيثما سار بهم المسيح في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وهؤلاء كرمهم الآب السماوي أيما تكريم: 
+ «فأجاب بطرس حينئذ وقال له: ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك, فماذا يكون لنا؟ فقال لهم يسوع: الحق أقول لكم: إنكم أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد، متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضاً عل اثني عشر كرسياً تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر... وكل من ترك ... من أجل اسمي، يأخذ مئة ضعف، ويرث الحياة الأبدية.» (مت27:19-29) 
‏وعن الذين أحبوا وصمموا أن يخدموا المسيح, قدم المسيح عنهم صلاة خاصة للآب: «أيها الآب، أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني، يكونون معى حيث أكون أنا، لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني ...» (يو24:17‏) 
‏الملاحظ هنا في طلب المسيح من الآب: «يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا», أنها ليست هي نفس الطلبة التي طلبها من التلاميذ: «حيث أكون أنا هناك أيضاً يكون خادمي», لأن طلبة المسيح من الآب هي النتيجة: «الينظروا مجدي» أما طلبة المسيح من التلاميذ فهي المنهج, أي شركة الآلام والموت: «في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق» (يو33:16), «يكفي التلميذ أن يكون كمعلمه» (مت25:10). والذي يتبع المسيح, يتحتم أن يحمل صليبه حتى يستطيع أن يتبعه, ولكن الذي يتبع المسيح حاملاً الصليب، فهو حتماً سيبلغ القيامة والحياة والمجد. فخدمة المسيح، هي بحد ذاتها تبدأ بالموت وتنتهي بالمجد، أي بتكريم الآب, كالمسيح وفي المسيح. ولكن لا كرامة من الآب لإنسان ما بدون المسيح، كما أنه لا كرامة مع المسيح بدون الصليب!! من أجل هذا يقول بولس الرسول عن خبرة ويقين: «لأن لى الحياة هي المسيح، والموت هو ربح.» (فى21:1) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 سبتمبر 2017)

*26:12  إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي فَلْيَتْبَعْنِي وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا هُنَاكَ أَيْضاً يَكُونُ خَادِمِي. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي يُكْرِمُهُ الآبُ.​
‏لو أننا وضحنا هذا المثل، سهل علينا التفسير، والمثل الأمثل هنا هو التلاميذ الذين ساروا على درب المعلم: «يكفي التلميذ أن يكون كمعلمه» (مت25:10). هؤلاء خدموا المسيح، حيثما سار بهم المسيح في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، وهؤلاء كرمهم الآب السماوي أيما تكريم: 
+ «فأجاب بطرس حينئذ وقال له: ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك, فماذا يكون لنا؟ فقال لهم يسوع: الحق أقول لكم: إنكم أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد، متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضاً عل اثني عشر كرسياً تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر... وكل من ترك ... من أجل اسمي، يأخذ مئة ضعف، ويرث الحياة الأبدية.» (مت27:19-29) 
‏وعن الذين أحبوا وصمموا أن يخدموا المسيح, قدم المسيح عنهم صلاة خاصة للآب: «أيها الآب، أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني، يكونون معى حيث أكون أنا، لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني ...» (يو24:17‏) 
‏الملاحظ هنا في طلب المسيح من الآب: «يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا», أنها ليست هي نفس الطلبة التي طلبها من التلاميذ: «حيث أكون أنا هناك أيضاً يكون خادمي», لأن طلبة المسيح من الآب هي النتيجة: «الينظروا مجدي» أما طلبة المسيح من التلاميذ فهي المنهج, أي شركة الآلام والموت: «في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق» (يو33:16), «يكفي التلميذ أن يكون كمعلمه» (مت25:10). والذي يتبع المسيح, يتحتم أن يحمل صليبه حتى يستطيع أن يتبعه, ولكن الذي يتبع المسيح حاملاً الصليب، فهو حتماً سيبلغ القيامة والحياة والمجد. فخدمة المسيح، هي بحد ذاتها تبدأ بالموت وتنتهي بالمجد، أي بتكريم الآب, كالمسيح وفي المسيح. ولكن لا كرامة من الآب لإنسان ما بدون المسيح، كما أنه لا كرامة مع المسيح بدون الصليب!! من أجل هذا يقول بولس الرسول عن خبرة ويقين: «لأن لى الحياة هي المسيح، والموت هو ربح.» (فى21:1) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 سبتمبر 2017)

*27:12  اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ؟ أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ.​
‏الحديث عن الموت والحياة حديث، والمذاقة مرعبة. والمبادىء العامة يعبر عليها العقل بخفة، ولكن الإختبار الشخصي محنة. 
‏وما أبهج الحديث عن الخلاص والمجد هللويا!! ولكن لا يأتي الخلاص إلا بمرارة النفس وذوق الحنظل. ويكفي يا قارئي العزيز، أن تسمع من فم المسيح, الذي أقام لعازر بكلمة, وهو يئن هكذا: «نفسي قد اضطربت»، «أيها الآب نجني». فالخلاص لم يكسبه لنا المسيح سهلاً: «لأنه لاق بذاك ... أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام.» (عب10:2) 
«نفسي» = (      ) وباللاتينية anima: نفس المسيح هي المركز الذي يجمع فيه ملء الحياة البشرية, وقاعدة المشاعر الإنسانية. أما الروح (     ) وباللاتينية spiritus. فهي، في المسيح ، قاعدة التأثرات الروحية، استقبالا وانعكاسا؛ استقبالاً بالحديث مع الله، وانعكاساً للتعبير والتأثير. 
‏والنفس في المسيح جاءت بهذه الصور: 
+ «الراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف.» (يو11:10) 
+ «ابن الإنسان لم يأت ليُخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين.» (مت28:20)
+ «نفسي حزينة جداً حتى الموت.» (مت38:26) 
+ «لأنك لن تترك نفسى في الهاوية.» (مز10:16 و أع27:2) 
‏أما الروح فجاءت في: 
+ «ونكس راسه وأسلم الروح.» (يو30:19) 
+ «يا أبتاه، في يديك أستودع روحي.» (لو46:23‏) 
‏والموت في المسيح تم هكذا: 
1- بانفصال النفس عن الجسد، ولكن اللاهوت بقوة القيامة التي له لم ينفصل قط، لا عن النفس التى باشرت نزولها إلى عالم الأرواح المحبوسة, ولا عن الجسد الذى بقى مسجى فى القبر ميتاً ينتظر عودة النفس. 
2- وبتسليم الروح ليد الآب. 
‏وموقع هذه الآية: «الآن نفسي قد اضطربت» بالنسبة للآيات السابقة مهم للغاية. لأن المسيح، رداً على طلب اليونانيين، طرح ثلاثة افتراضات يتحتم أن تتم أولاً، حتى يستطيع لا اليونانيون فقط بل وكل الناس أن يروه ‏ويتعرفوا عليه ويقبلوه ويتحدوا به! 
‏أولاً: أن يموت هو، هنا أعطى لصورة موته وقيامته المثل من الطبيعة في حبة الحنطة. 
ثانيا: أن يموت الإنسان بإرادته (الإماتة) عن الذات ومتعلقاتها المادية والدنيوية. 
‏ثالثاً: أن يكون الإنسان مستعدأ لأن يخدم المسيح بأن يتبعه أينما سار، للآلام، ثم الموت، وبالتالي القيامة والمجد. 
‏وأخيراً جاءت هذه الآية لتنزل بهذه النظرية كلها، بفروضها الثلاثة، إلى مستوى التجربة العملية الواقعة حالاً «الآن», لكي يكشف المسيح لتلاميذه واليونانيين وكل العالم, أن الموت الذي جازه لم يكن سهلاً, ولا كأنه بدون مجاهدة، فكشف عن رعدة الموت التي بدأت تداهم نفسه البشرية, عندما قرر, وانتهى من قراره, قبول الموت، وجاءت ساعته فعلاً. 
‏وهذا أوضحه القديس يوحنا من عنده، بصورة تكشف عن قدرة هذا القديس في فهم حركات النفس داخل المجال الإلهي بصورة مبدعة: «قال هذا مشيراً إلى اية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يموت» (يو33:12). القديس يوحنا هنا يرى أن كلام المسيح مهو كشف عن حقيقة وعنف وطريقة الموت الذي سيواجهه. فالنفس البشرية, وهي قاعدة المشاعر ومجتمع ملء الحياة البشرية فيه, بدأت تنوء تحت ثقل قبوله الدخول في تجربة الموت. وهذه هي غصة الموت!! التي هي بعينها المعروضة علينا دائماً حيننا نقرر ونباشر عملية الإماتة عن العالم, بقمع النفس, وبغضة ميولها وشهواتها التي تبدو لها كأنها حيوية بنوع من خداع البصر. 
‏«نفسي قد اضطربت»: «اضطربت» باليونانية (        ‏), وباللاتينية Turbata‏، والاضطراب لا يعني الخوف (وقد جاءت أيضأ في يو33:11 و21:13)، بل هو انفعال عاطفي شديد داخل النفس. 
القديس يوحنا هنا يقدم نفس الوصف الذي قدمه الإنجيليون الثلاثة عن المجاهدة التى عاناها الرب في جثسيماني. ولكن لاهوت المسيح عند القديس يوحنا يستحيل أن يتداعى أمام سطوة الموت، حتى وان تداعت النفس البشرية فيه نحو الاضطراب، بل يقدم القديس يوحنا لاهوت المسيح دائماً دائماً منتصراً وساحقاً للعدو. لذلك يسجل القديس يوحنا القول المقابل لهذا الاضطراب النفسي من الموت من جهة الرب, بالرعبة والانحدار اللذين أصابا الشيطان بالمقابل: «الآن دينونة هذا العالم، الآن يٌطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً.» (يو31:12) 
‏«وماذا أقول؟»: ‏يعتقد بعض الشراح أنه سؤال استنكاري، الرد عليه جاء بكلمة «لا» في الكلمة «ولكن». ولكن الحقيقة أن المسيح هنا لا يسأل أحداً, ولكنه ينبه السامع ليدرك معنى الانفعال الناتج عن اضطراب النفس إزاء التجربة. فهو ليس موتاً عادياً، بل أعنف موت ماته إنسان في الوجود. فهو ليس حكم موت واقع عليه، بل صراع مع الموت ذاته ومع من له سلطان الموت (عب14:2)، والذي سينتهي بموت الموت ذاته، واستعلان الغلبة على الموت بالقيامة التي ستضاف إلى حقوق الإنسان. نعم، سيموت المسيح بكل معنى الموت، ولكن في المقابل سيندحر الشيطان, وتنكسر شوكة أو سيف الخطية في يده. علماً بأن ما جاء بعد سؤال: «وماذا أقول», لم يكن بالسلب بل بالايجاب، فهو يطلب، والطلب اسُتجيب بالفعل. 
«أيها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة»: والجواب جاء من الآب بعد ذلك: «مجدتُ وأُمجد أيضاً». هذه صلاة وتوسل لدى الآب، ليس لإلغاء هذه الساعة من حياة المسيح، لأنه من أجلها جاء, ولكنه يطلب النجاة من التجربة الآتية عليه فيها, بمعنى أن يخرجه منها سالماً ومنتصراً. 
‏والتعبير اليوناني أكثر توضيحاً؛ فهو يطلب الخروج خارج هذه السامة سالماً وهنا (    ) تفيد خارجاً، وباللاتينية تجيء بأكثر وضوح أيضاً، فتعنى الخلاص خارج، أو الخروج من، وليس الخلاص من. 
والقديس يوحنا يهتم بأقصة اهتمام أن لا يجرح اللاهوت من أي جانب. فالموضع الذي جاء في الأناجيل الأخرى عن هذه الصلاة بصورة مسترسلة مثل: «أيا أبا الآب، كل شيء مستطاع لك. فأجز عني هذه الكأس» (مر36:14)، يدقق فيها القديس يوحنا ليشرحها على مستوى «النجاة منها», أي الخروج من التجربة بصورة تمجد الآب: «أيها الآب مجد اسمك»، وليس إلغا،ها بأي حال من الأحوال. ثم يؤكد المسيح طاعتة للآب بقبوله التجربة: «لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة». فليست السامة بحد ذاتها التي يطلب المسيح الخلاص منها بل التجربة، وهي تجربة الصراع الرهيب مع الموت «لأجل هذا». فهو جاء «لأجل هذا الصراع» وهو يطلب أن يخرج من هذا الصراع سالماً بصورة تمجد اسم الآب. 
‏هذا واضح في قول سفر العبرانيين: «الذي في أيام جسده، إذ قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع، طلبات وتضرعات (في جثسيماني) للقادر أن يخلصه من الموت, وسمع له من أجل تقواه.» (عب7:5) 
‏إذا، فالمسيح كان محقاً في توسله: «نجني من هذه الساعة» أي نجني من تجربة الصراع مع الموت, بأن أخرج منها منتصراً. التي جاءت هنا في سفر العبرانيين «أن يخلصه من الموت» والنتيجة جاءت كما توقع المسيح وكما كلب, «وسُمع له»!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (7 سبتمبر 2017)

*28:12-30   «أَيُّهَا الآبُ مَجِّدِ اسْمَكَ». فَجَاءَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ: «مَجَّدْتُ وَأُمَجِّدُ أَيْضاً». فَالْجَمْعُ الَّذِي كَانَ وَاقِفاً وَسَمِعَ قَالَ: «قَدْ حَدَثَ رَعْدٌ». وَآخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «قَدْ كَلَّمَهُ ملاَكٌ». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَ مِنْ أَجْلِي صَارَ هَذَا الصَّوْتُ بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ.​
«أيها الآب مجد اسمك»: وها ينبغي أن ننتبه لئلا يفوت منا المعنى، فاسم الآب «أنا هو»، قد أُعطي للمسيح أن يعمل به، ويستعلن نفسه فيه، ويبرهن به أنه والآب واحد، كيان واحد؛ و«أنا هو» يعني «أنا الكائن بذاتي»، قد صار كاسم المسيح. 
‏فالمسيح هنا يطلب من الآب أن يمجد اسمه الذي منحه للمسيح, بأن يمجد الآب نفسه في المسيح, وبالمسيح. وذلك بأن يمجد المسيح من خلال تجربة الموت, فيقوم منتصراً على الموت, وبهذا يتمجد اسم الآب في المسيح. وحينئذ يدرك الناس من قيامة المسيح من الموت أن الاسم الإلهي «أنا هو», قد صار اسم المسيح لمجد الآب حقاً، وأن «المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب» (في11:2)، وهذا ما سبق أن نبه عليه المسيح لندركه في حينه. 
«فقال لهم يسوع: متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان (الصليب وبعده القيامة)، فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو» (يو28:8). «لأنكم إن لم تؤمنوا أني أنا هو تموتون في خطاياكم» (يو24:8)، أي «اني أنا حامل لاسم الآب». 
‏أي أن القيامة من الموت ستكون بمثابة إعلان مجد الله في المسيح, على أساس غلبة المسيح على الموت والخطية، وبالتال تكميل التكفير عن الخطايا وغفرانها لحساب الإنسان، الأمر الذي من أجله جاء إلى العالم وجاء إلى هذه الساعة. 
‏واضح إذاً كل الوضوح، أن المسيح يطلب االخروج من الموت وليس إلغاءه, والخروج بصورة تمجد «اسم الآب» الذي عليه. وهذا هو الرد على السؤال الذي سبق أن سأله: «والآن ماذا أقول (أطلب)» نعم هذا هو الذي يطلبه. 
‏وفي هذا نرى أن المسيح لم يفصل بين آلامه التي عبر عنها بأن نفسه قد اضطربت, وبين هدفه الذي هو الصراع مع الموت: «من أجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة». أي أن المسيح أوضح أن آلامة جاءت جزءاً من عمله: «من أجل هذا أتيت». كما لم يفصل المسيح في رؤيته وإحساسه وانفعاله بين الموت والمجد, أي القيامة, لذلك كانت «الساعة» تحمل له إحساس الألم والموت والقيامة بصورة مترابطة، حرص المسيح أن تكون هكذا عند الآب: «الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها؟» (يو11:8). ورد الآب على سؤال: «مجد اسمك»، جاء كموافقة كاملة من الآب لقبول الابن الكأس التي أعطاه الآب ليشربها، مع وعد باستمرار تمجيد عمل المسيح حتى النهاية: «مجدت وأمجد أيضاً». 
‏«فجاء صوت من السماء: مجدت وأمجد أيضاً»: يلاحظ قارىء إنجيل يوحنا أن حادثة «التجلي» لم يذكرها هذا الإنجيل كحادثة قائمة بذاتها. ولكنه هنا يكشف بهذا الصوت العلني الآتي من السماء، والذي سمعه كل التلاميذ والجمع واليونانيون، عن تصميم الآب على استمرار رفح اسمه, في المسيح, إلى مستوى المجد؛ سواء في الماضي الذي يشمل كل حياة المسيح منذ أن أعلن عن ميلاده بيد ملاك، ثم بواسطة جمهور من جند الملائكة, ثم بالملائكة التي جاءت لتخدمه في تجربة صومه الأربعين يوماً وغلبته على الشيطان، وبعد ذلك بالآيات المستمرة واخرها إقامة لعازرعن الموت، والتي سجلها المسيح على أنها «لأجل مجد الله، ليتمجد ابن الله به» (يو4:11)، على أن المجد متبادل. 
ثم يضيف الآب أنه «يمجد أيضاً» في زمن المستقبل بمعنى الاستمرار. والمعنى يشمل «الساعة» بكل مشتملاتها حتى النهاية, وما بعد الساعة من قيامة. ففي حادثة التجلي ناداه الآب من السماء: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب له اسمعوا» (مر7:9)، وتكلم معه موسى وإيليا عن الخروج المزمع أن يكمله في أورشليم (لو31:9)؛ وهنا، وقد أصبح بالفعل ميعاد خروجه على الأبواب، فهوذا صوت الآب من السماء يؤكد استمرار تمجيده لاسمه في المسيح على طول المدى، وعلى مستوى العالم أجمع. 
‏لم يكن هذا الصوت لتقوية المسيح, أو استجابة شخصية له، لأن المسيح سبق وأعلن بصوت مسموع وفي خطابه للآب: «وأنا علمت أنك في كل حين تسمع لى» (يو42:11). بل إن هذا الصوت العلني، والشديد كالرعد، قد كان ليسمعه جميع الواقفين, وليس المسيح, ومفاده هو إعلان الآب لقبوله طاعة الابن وخضوعه, وموافقته على دخول التجربة مع وعد علني بالمجد! وهذا يدخل حتماً في «الشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه» (ايو10:5). تماما كما جاء صوت الآب من السماء في التجلي ليسمعه التلاميذ، وليس المسيح: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب. له اسمعوا» (لو35:9). لأن الموت الذي سيكمله المسيح هو لأجلهم, ولأجل العالم كله. 
‏لهذا أسرع المسيح لكي يصحح ما فهمه الجمع خطأ، أن ملاكاً قد كلمه، وقال لهم: «ليس من أجلي صار هذا الصوت بل من أجلكم»، فهو شهادة علنية مسموعة من الآب للمسيح، وموافقة علنية أمام الجميع بقبول طاعة الابن للدخول في مواجهة العدو من داخل الموت. وبذلك يعتبر موت المسيح تكليفاً من الآب السماوي، ووعداً علنياً أيضاً بالمجد المتبادل، الآب بالابن والابن بالآب، بالقيامة العتيدة أن يكملها المسيح بسلطانه وتدبير الآب. 
‏ولكن المسيح، بسماعه صوت الآب من السماء بالموافقة النهائية وقرار المجد من داخل الموت، تهلل وأدرك في الحال انهزام الشيطان وسقوط مملكته من السماء. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*31:12  «اَلآنَ دَيْنُونَةُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. اَلآنَ يُطْرَحُ رَئِيسُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ خَارِجاً»​
‏يلاحظ أن المسيح لم يقل «الدينونة» بصورتها النهائية، بل «دينونة» بدون تعريف، كدينونة أولى بالنسبة لدينونات قادمة, كل في ميعادها. ولكن هنا دينونة حاسمة أيضاً وذات مفعول خطير، لأن آلام المسيح التي بدأ يدخلها، يقع وزرها على نظام العالم القضائي من جهة العدالة المذبوحة, والتي يمسك زمامها الشيطان، ويحركها ضد الأتقياء والضعفاء، لذلك تعتبر هذه الدينونة الأولى للعالم جزاء جرم القضاة والرؤساء، وتحريماً لروحهم التي يمتلكها الحقد والكراهية لكل ما هو حق وعدل. وهذه هي الدينونة التي ألمح إليها الروح القدس على فم سمعان الشيخ, الرجل البار الذي تكلم بروح النبوة للقديسة مريم، والمسيح كان ما زال رضيعاً في حضنها: «وباركهما سمعان، وقال لمريم أمه: ها إن هذا قد وُضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في إسرائيل, ولعلاهة تقاوم» (لو34:2), حيث بدأ هنا السقوط الفعلي لرأس الحية المدبرة لهلاك الإنسان منذ البدء. 
‏«هذا العالم»: ‏لم يفرق المسيح بين عالم اليهود أو اليونانيين، فهو عالم الشر المستحوز على الرؤوس والرؤساء بلا تفريق، فشر اليونانيين، وان كان قد بلغ حد السف والمجون، فهو لا يزيد بأي حال عن شر اليهود الذين قاوموا الله والروح القدس وذبحوا ابن صاحب الكرم، لتؤول الكرامة لهم من دون الله. 
«الآن دينونة ... الآن يُطرح»: تكرار كلمة «الآن» يوضح الحد الحاسم بين المد والجزر، مد العالم الكاذب اللاهي عن الله والحق، ومد الشيطان في استغلال النفوس الخاضعة له، وجذر القوة الإلهية الرادعة للاثنين. 
‏وهنا يقف الزمن عند كلمة الآن, وهي التي عرفها المسيح هكذا: «قد أتت الساعة», وهي الفاصلة بين مرحلة الظلمة القاتمة التي ختمت على العالم بتضامن الشيطان، وبين مرحلة انبساق النور العتيد أن يسطع على العالم وشيكاً، بقيامة المسيح. 
«الآن يُطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً»: «رئيس هذا العالم» هو الآن في مواجهة علنية أمام «رئيس الحياة» صاحب الموت رفع قرنه على حامل جوهر الحياة! 
«أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار, وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتل, ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه, الذي أقامه الله من الأموات ونحن شهود لذلك.» (أع14:3-15) 
‏وهكذا لم يقو سلطان الموت في يد الشيطان على سلطان الحياة في جسد المسيح. 
‏«فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو أيضأ كذلك فيهما، لكى يبيد, بالموت, ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت, أي إبليس.» (عب14:2) 
«يُطرح خارجاً»: وقد جاءت في اليونانية بصيغة المستقبل «سيطرح». الطرح هو السقوط أو الإسقاط إلى أسفل بعنف نتيجة لطمة قاضية، أخرجت الشيطان من دائرة نفوذه وخارج حلقة مصارعيه، والتي كسب فيها سابقاً كل الجولات ضد الإنسان، ولكن هنا: «رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له في شيء» (يو30:14)، وهكذا خسر كل جولاته مع المسيح. 
‏ومعروف من الكتاب أن «العالم كله قد وُضع في الشرير» (ايو19:5), فكانت دائرة نفوذ الشيطان تشمل العالم كله، ولكن بصورة مستورة. كلما طرح رئيس هذا العالم في معركة ضد المسيح ، تعرى القائمون بتنفيذ مشوراته, ووقعوا تحت نور المسيح الكاشف، ودينت كل أعمالهم. وها الآن قد عُرف لدى كل المسكونة، بكل شعوبها وأجيالها، فضيحة رؤساء إسرائيل وقضاته، في مدى تزييفهم للحق والعدل والإيمان في معاملة المسيح ، كما تعرى قضاة روما أمام ضمير العالم فيما صنعه بيلاطس بالمسيح ضد المنطق والعدل والقانون. وهكذا لم يعد الشيطان ولا أعوانه مخفيين: «لأننا لا نجهل أفكاره.» (2كو11:2) 
‏وهكذا, ومنذ صلب المسيح وقيامته, قد نُصبت على الأرض محكمة الله العليا من داخل ضمير الإنسان المستنير بنور المسيح, أي كل المؤمنين, لمحاكمة كل أعمال الشيطان وأعوانه، «كتبت إليكم أيها الأحداث لأنكم أقوياء، وكلمة الله ثابتة فيكم، وقد غلبتم الشرير» (ايو14:2)، «لأن كل من وٌلد من الله يغلب العالم, وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم, إيماننا.» (1يو5:4‏) 
‏«الآن صار خلاص إلهنا وقدرته وملكه وسلطان مسيحه. لأنه قد طرح المشتكي على إخوتنا، الذي كان يشتكي عليهم أمام إلهنا نهاراً وليلاً. وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف، وبكلمة شهادتهم، ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت.» (رؤ10:12-11) 
‏وهكذا فقد العالم وجوده وإغراءه بالنسية للمؤمنين بالمسيح, وفقد الشيطان سلطانه على أولاد الله, كما فقد الموت فاعليته على حياة الذين وُلدوا جديداً من الله؛ وهذا هو المفهوم الواقعي والجوهري لمعنى دينونة العالم وطرح رئيسه خارجاُ, تمهيداً لانحلال هيئة هذا العالم انحلالاً نهائياً من دائرة حياة المؤمنين, بالانتقال إلى ملكوت الله وتلاشي الشيطان تلاشياً كليا من الوجود, بالنسبة لحياة المؤمنين، وذلك بدخولهم تحت سلطان المسيح والله، بل وتلاشي الموت من كيان المفديين, بدخولهم نهائياً في دائرة الحياة الأبدية مع الله. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*32:12-33  «وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ​.

‏هذه هي غاية المسيح التي من أجلها قبل أن يدخل إلى «ساعة» الصراع مع «هذا العالم» ومع رئيس هذا العالم، الذي طرحه أرضاً ليرتفع هو عن الأرض إلى أعلى لأنه ماذا بعد أن يكون قد دان «عالم الشر» وفضح مداخل الظلمة والشر فيه, وحكم عليه، وأعلن الحق عالياً فوق الكذب والخداع، إلا افتتاح عالم النور ونقل مركز الجذب من الأرض إلى السماء؟ ثم ماذا بعد أن يكون قد طرح رئيس هذا العالم من دائرة نفوذه وسلطانه المتعال فوق أفق الإنسان، وبعد أن حطه إلى أسفل تحت موطىء قدميه, إلا أن يرفع الإنسان فوق هامة الشيطان ليتسامى بروحه إلى حيث المسيح؟ 
‏لأن السيح، بموته´مرتفعاً على الصليب, رفع الإنسان معه من داخل الموت إلى القيامة والحياة، فتحرر الإنسان من جذب الارض المستمر والمستبد المؤدي إلى الموت الأبدي. ولأن المسيح، بموته، قد ظفر بالشيطان على الصليب وفضحه وأشهره جهاراً، صار الصليب هو مركز الجذب الأقوى والأعلى للانسان. وهذا هو المعنى المباشر الذي يتضمنه موت المسيح «مرتفعاً» على الصليب, مرتفعاً عن الأرض، ومرتفعاً فوق هامة الشيطان. 
‏وقد سبق أن ركز إنجيل يوحنا على معنى ارتفاح المسيح بالموت على الصليب بقوله: «وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية, هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» (يو14:3). حيث رفع ابن الإنسان» هنا يتضمن القيامة بالموت أو الحياة من داخل الموت. فالحية النحاسية المرفوعة بواسطة موسى، كان مجرد النظر إليها يحيي من الموت أولئك الذين عضتهم الحية وسكبت سمها في أجسادهم. 
‏والتطبيق هو أن المسيح ألغى على الصليب فعل الحية، أي الشيطان، وأبطل الموت المتحصل منها؛ إذ عوض سم الحية المميتة، أعطانا دمه ترياق الحياة الأبدية. فكل من نظر، نظرة الإيمان, إلى المسيح مرفوعاً على الصليب، تبطل فيه قوة الخطية التي هي سم الموت أو مشوكته القاتلة: «لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم، حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد (على الصليب)، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به, بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.» (يو16:3) 
‏كذلك يعود إنجيل يوحنا في موضع آخر ليركز أيضاً على ارتفاع المسيح, على الصليب، كونه يتضمن أيضاً استعلان حقيقة المسيح: «متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان، فحيئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو» (يو28:8)، لأنه بصلب المسيح اُستعلنت قيامته «وتعين ابن الله، بقوة، من جهة روح القداسة، بالقيامة من الأموات.» (رو4:1)
‏وهكذا يصر إنجيل يوحنا دائمأ على أن لا يفصل الموت عن القيامة عن المجد, ويجعل مفهوم «الارتفاع» على الصليب هو«ارتفاع» القيامة أيضاً، بل «ارتفاع» الصعود! 
‏لذلك فقول المسيح هنا: ووأنا إن ارتفعت ... أجذب إلى الجميع»، يشير إلى الموت على الصليب وما يتبعه بالضرورة من قيامة وصعود ومجد، والذي يتضمن جذب المؤمنين واتحادهم بجسده.
«ارتفعت» عن الأرض» (        ) ‏وتفيد ليس الارتفاع فوق الأرض بالمعنى الموضعي فقط، بل وبالمعنى الروحي، فهو ارتفاع عن مستوى الفكر الأرضي والجذب الأرضي، الذي يتضمن, ليس معنى الصلب فقط بل والقيامة بمفهومها الروحي العالي. 
«أجذب إلي»: المعنى هنا يتضمن شيئاً من العنف بسبب الجذب المضاد من الأرض ومن العدو، وهذا المعنى يوضحه الروح القدس في إلعهد القديم : «كنت أجذبهم بحبال البشر، بربط المحبة, وكنت لهم كمن يرفع النير عن أعناقهم, ومددت إليه مطعماً إياه.» (هوشع4:11) 
‏وعملية الجذب هي عملية روحية بحتة، تدخل في وظيفة الروح القدس مباشرة. 
«الجميع»: وتأتي بدون تخصيص، فهو «الكل»، حتى ما في السموات والأرض: «وأن يصالح به الكل لنفسه عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه بواسطته سواء كان ما على الأرض أم ما في السموات.» (كو20:1) 
‏ولكن ليس الكل كمجموع كلي، ولكن «الكل» بالمعنى الفردي واحداً واحداً: «ولكن الذي وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة، يسوع، نراه مكللاً بالمجد والكرامة، من أجل ألم الموت، لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كل واحد.» (عب9:2) 
‏وعملية الجذب لا تقتصر على التقريب إلى المسيح، بل وتمتد إلى داخل المسيح، كعملية تجميع في شخص المسيح، في جسده السري الذي يملأ السماء والأرض: «لتدبير ملء الأزمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح, ما في السموات وما على الأرض، في ذاك.» (أف10:1) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*32:12-33  «وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ​.

‏هذه هي غاية المسيح التي من أجلها قبل أن يدخل إلى «ساعة» الصراع مع «هذا العالم» ومع رئيس هذا العالم، الذي طرحه أرضاً ليرتفع هو عن الأرض إلى أعلى لأنه ماذا بعد أن يكون قد دان «عالم الشر» وفضح مداخل الظلمة والشر فيه, وحكم عليه، وأعلن الحق عالياً فوق الكذب والخداع، إلا افتتاح عالم النور ونقل مركز الجذب من الأرض إلى السماء؟ ثم ماذا بعد أن يكون قد طرح رئيس هذا العالم من دائرة نفوذه وسلطانه المتعال فوق أفق الإنسان، وبعد أن حطه إلى أسفل تحت موطىء قدميه, إلا أن يرفع الإنسان فوق هامة الشيطان ليتسامى بروحه إلى حيث المسيح؟ 
‏لأن السيح، بموته´مرتفعاً على الصليب, رفع الإنسان معه من داخل الموت إلى القيامة والحياة، فتحرر الإنسان من جذب الارض المستمر والمستبد المؤدي إلى الموت الأبدي. ولأن المسيح، بموته، قد ظفر بالشيطان على الصليب وفضحه وأشهره جهاراً، صار الصليب هو مركز الجذب الأقوى والأعلى للانسان. وهذا هو المعنى المباشر الذي يتضمنه موت المسيح «مرتفعاً» على الصليب, مرتفعاً عن الأرض، ومرتفعاً فوق هامة الشيطان. 
‏وقد سبق أن ركز إنجيل يوحنا على معنى ارتفاح المسيح بالموت على الصليب بقوله: «وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية, هكذا ينبغي أن يُرفع ابن الإنسان، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» (يو14:3). حيث رفع ابن الإنسان» هنا يتضمن القيامة بالموت أو الحياة من داخل الموت. فالحية النحاسية المرفوعة بواسطة موسى، كان مجرد النظر إليها يحيي من الموت أولئك الذين عضتهم الحية وسكبت سمها في أجسادهم. 
‏والتطبيق هو أن المسيح ألغى على الصليب فعل الحية، أي الشيطان، وأبطل الموت المتحصل منها؛ إذ عوض سم الحية المميتة، أعطانا دمه ترياق الحياة الأبدية. فكل من نظر، نظرة الإيمان, إلى المسيح مرفوعاً على الصليب، تبطل فيه قوة الخطية التي هي سم الموت أو مشوكته القاتلة: «لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم، حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد (على الصليب)، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به, بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.» (يو16:3) 
‏كذلك يعود إنجيل يوحنا في موضع آخر ليركز أيضاً على ارتفاع المسيح, على الصليب، كونه يتضمن أيضاً استعلان حقيقة المسيح: «متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان، فحيئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو» (يو28:8)، لأنه بصلب المسيح اُستعلنت قيامته «وتعين ابن الله، بقوة، من جهة روح القداسة، بالقيامة من الأموات.» (رو4:1)
‏وهكذا يصر إنجيل يوحنا دائمأ على أن لا يفصل الموت عن القيامة عن المجد, ويجعل مفهوم «الارتفاع» على الصليب هو«ارتفاع» القيامة أيضاً، بل «ارتفاع» الصعود! 
‏لذلك فقول المسيح هنا: ووأنا إن ارتفعت ... أجذب إلى الجميع»، يشير إلى الموت على الصليب وما يتبعه بالضرورة من قيامة وصعود ومجد، والذي يتضمن جذب المؤمنين واتحادهم بجسده.
«ارتفعت» عن الأرض» (        ) ‏وتفيد ليس الارتفاع فوق الأرض بالمعنى الموضعي فقط، بل وبالمعنى الروحي، فهو ارتفاع عن مستوى الفكر الأرضي والجذب الأرضي، الذي يتضمن, ليس معنى الصلب فقط بل والقيامة بمفهومها الروحي العالي. 
«أجذب إلي»: المعنى هنا يتضمن شيئاً من العنف بسبب الجذب المضاد من الأرض ومن العدو، وهذا المعنى يوضحه الروح القدس في إلعهد القديم : «كنت أجذبهم بحبال البشر، بربط المحبة, وكنت لهم كمن يرفع النير عن أعناقهم, ومددت إليه مطعماً إياه.» (هوشع4:11) 
‏وعملية الجذب هي عملية روحية بحتة، تدخل في وظيفة الروح القدس مباشرة. 
«الجميع»: وتأتي بدون تخصيص، فهو «الكل»، حتى ما في السموات والأرض: «وأن يصالح به الكل لنفسه عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه بواسطته سواء كان ما على الأرض أم ما في السموات.» (كو20:1) 
‏ولكن ليس الكل كمجموع كلي، ولكن «الكل» بالمعنى الفردي واحداً واحداً: «ولكن الذي وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة، يسوع، نراه مكللاً بالمجد والكرامة، من أجل ألم الموت، لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كل واحد.» (عب9:2) 
‏وعملية الجذب لا تقتصر على التقريب إلى المسيح، بل وتمتد إلى داخل المسيح، كعملية تجميع في شخص المسيح، في جسده السري الذي يملأ السماء والأرض: «لتدبير ملء الأزمنة ليجمع كل شيء في المسيح, ما في السموات وما على الأرض، في ذاك.» (أف10:1) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*34:12   فَأَجَابَهُ الْجَمْعُ: «نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَرْتَفِعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟ مَنْ هُوَ هَذَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟».​
‏الصعوبة التي واجهت الجمع في فهم معنى «ارتفاع ابن الإنساذ»، مزدوجة. فمعروف من نبوة دانيال وبقية النبوات أن ابن الإنسان قربوه إلى عتيق الأيام: «فأُعطى سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض» (دا13:7-14). هذا لو كان ابن الإنسان بصفته العامة التي لا يفهمونها أصلاً، لأن المسيا هو ابن داود، وليس ابن الإنسان. وابن داود سيأخذ مملكة أبيه ليحكم إلى الأبد: «أقسم الرب ولن يندم، أنت كاهن إلى الأبد على رتبة ملكي صادق» (مز4:110)، «قطعت عهداً مع مختاري. حلفت لداود عبدي، إلى الدهر أثبت نسلك، وأبني إلى دور فدور كرسيك. سلاه» (مز3:89-4)، «لنمو رياسته وللسلام لا نهاية، على كرسي داود وعلى مملكته، ليثبتها ويعضدها بالحق والبر من الآن إلى الأبد» (إش7:9)، «ويسكنون فيها هم وبنوهم وبنو بنيهم إلى الأبد، وعبدي داود رئيس عليهم إلى الأبد.» (حز25:37) 
‏وهذه النبوات الخاصة بالمسيا كابن داود كانت محفوظة في قلوب اليهود، حفظاً يتجدد كل صباح وكل مساء, بانتظار تحقيق الوعد. لذلك كانت كلمات الرب يسوع توزن في أذهانهم عليها كلمة كلمة، بل وحرفاً حرفاً، بطريقة يستحيل معها مصالحة الحرف الناموسي مع الروح الذي يتكلم به المسيح؛ حيث الكهنوت كهنوت سماوي، وحيث المملكة هي الملكوت السماوي، وحيث كرسي داود هو العرش السماوي والرئاسة هي من واقع أنه «رئيس الحياة وملك الدهور»» غير الزمنية. 
‏ولكنهم فهموا، على كل حال، أن الارتفاع يعني الموت والانقطاع عن الوجود في الأرض، ولكن كان معنى الصليب غير مفهوم، وكان على كل حال مثبطاً لعزائمهم، إذ كانوا ينتظرون المسيا بوضعه السياسي، مما أوقف حماسهم في الترحاب بالمسيح والإنحياز له. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*35:12-36  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «النُّورُ مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً قَلِيلاً بَعْدُ فَسِيرُوا مَا دَامَ لَكُمُ النُّورُ لِئَلَّا يُدْرِكَكُمُ الظّلاَمُ. والَّذِي يَسِيرُ فِي الظّلاَمِ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَذْهَبُ. مَا دَامَ لَكُمُ النُّورُ آمِنُوا بِالنُّورِ لِتَصِيرُوا أَبْنَاءَ النُّورِ». تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا ثُمَّ مَضَى وَاخْتَفَى عَنْهُمْ.​
‏هذه هي آخر نصيحة يقدمها المسيح لليهود، على وجه الإطلاق، وهي نصيحته أيضاً لكل متشكك أومرتبك من جهة من هو المسيح. وتتلخص في أن انتهز الفرصة القليلة التي أمامك, وبالقدر الضئيل الذي يملأ فكرك وقلبك، عن صحة وصلاحية المسيح في أن يقودك ولو خطوة واحدة إلى الأمام, تقدم, تقدم ولا تقف أو تتقهقر، فالخطوة الواحدة الإيجابية كفيلة أن تدفعك إلى الأمام وباستمرار، لأن المسيح واثق من أنه هو نور العالم، وهو قادر أن يقود ويجذب ويدفع ويكشف أمام الإنسان حقيقة الحياة. 
‏فما دام هاتف الخير مسموعاً، اتبع، ومادام بصيص النور يسيراً, سر, لأنك إن استسلمت للخير تصير ابنا للخير, وان سلمت للنور قلبك ورجليك، صرت ابنا للنور وقائداً لغيرك. وكل صوت يأتيك من الخلف ليشككك في النور، فهو صوت الظالم وأبي الظلمة، وهو حتماً للضلال والتضليل. 
‏وكعادة المسيح دائماً، فهو لم يجب على سؤالهم، بل قطع طريق الشك عليهم بإلقاء شعاع من النور على فكرهم حتى لا يعثروا فيه، لو آمنوا. أما آمالهم في مسيا يبقى معهم إلى الأبد، فاختزلها المسيح إلى «زمان قليل بعد». وحينما قال لهم: «سيروا في النور ما دام لكم النور»، فهو يذكرهم بعمود النور الذي قاد آباءهم في سيناء وأضاء لهم ظلمة القفر, لو يتذكرون!... 
«ثم مضى واختفى عنهم»: الكلام هنا، بحسب أسلوب القديس يوحنا الخفي، يعمل معى اختفاء النور، ويوحي بغشيان الظلمة لعقولهم التي لم تع النور، ولا هي سارت عل هداه. هذا هو الحبك القصصي للقديس يوحنا، لأن هنا يختم هذا القديس على كل تعاليم المسيح. فكما كانت آية إقامة لعازر من الموت آخر آياته لاستعلان حقيقة شخصه كونه «القيامة والحياة», وهي منتهى قصد الإنسان, فهنا كذلك يعطي القديس يوحنا آخر كلمة للمسيح من جهة استعلان شخصه «كنور الحياة» وهو منتهى رجاء الإنسان واخر تعاليم المسيح. وقد تحقق قول المسيح هذا عملياً، فعندما صلبوه اظلقت الدنيا، وصارت ظلمة على الأرض كلها، تعبيرا عن اختفاء النور عندما أنكروه. وهم لم يدروا أنهم قتلوا رجاءهم لما قتلوه، فلا حصلوا على مسيا يبقى لهم إلى الأبد، ولا انتفعوا بالزمان القليل بعد! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 سبتمبر 2017)

*ختام لإنجيل الأستعلان (37:12-43)
37:12-41   وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ صَنَعَ أَمَامَهُمْ آيَاتٍ هَذَا عَدَدُهَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ. لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟». لِهَذَا لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا. لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ قَالَ أَيْضاً: «قَدْ أَعْمَى عُيُونَهُمْ وَأَغْلَظَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِئَلَّا يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَشْعُرُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ». قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ هَذَا حِينَ رَأَى مَجْدَهُ وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهُ.​
‏إن عدم إيمان اليهود لا بد أن يسترعي كل من يطلع على الإنجيل، سواء من جهة الآيات أو الأعمال والتعاليم. والقديس يوحنا يضع نفسه الآن، وفي ختام سرده للآيات والتعاليم، كمن ينظر إلى رسالة الخلاص التي أكملها المسيح ككل، فهو يندهش من عدم إيمان اليهود، بل والمسيح نفسه اندهش من عدم إيمانهم, بل وحتى إشعياء النبي لم يصدق ما يقول. والحقيقة كذلك، فإنه لا يوجد شعب في العالم قاوم رسالة الخلاص، كما قاومها اليهود في شخص المسيح نفسه، مع أنهم خاصته!! 
‏ويعود القديس يوحنا إلى العهد القديم، عهد النبوات والأضواء التي أرسلها الله من بعيد سابقاً ليظهر بها ويمهد لما سيكون؛ حتى إذا كان، سهل الإيمان. 
‏ونبوات إشعياء فيها ما يكفي، سواء بالنسبة للمسيح من هو، وما هو عمله, أو بالنسبة لليهود، عن ما هو رد الفعل عندهم. 
‏والنبوة في الواقع تصور ما سيكون، ولكن لا تتحكم في مجريات الأمور، ولا تعفي المجرم من إجرامه، أو الخاطىء من خطيته، فسبق العلم عند الله لا يؤثر في حرية وارادة من سيعمل، ولا تقلل من العقوبة المحتمة عليه. ولكن القصد الإلهي في الإعلان السابق عما سيكون، فوق أنه يمهد به الطريق والأذهان لقلوب المؤمنين، فهو يوضح مدى الإحاطة التي يشملها تدبيراته، ومدى العناية الإلهية التي تسبق وتعد المتكلم والسامع معاً، الآية، وصانعها, ورائيها معاً؟ قلب المؤمن وقلب الرافض معاً. لأن الله يشمل بكيانه كل كيان، فهو يحيط بالبداية والنهاية لكل ما كان وما سيكون، وهو سابق للزمن، وكائن بعد أن ينتهي الزمن. فالكل واقع في بؤرة رؤيته، ومشيئته تهيمن بالنهاية على كل مشيئات خلائقه. 
‏وهنا نأتي إلى لاهوت القديس يوحنا, فهو حينما يلجأ إلى نبوة إشعياء فإنما يود أن يقول أنه بقدر ما كان يعمل المسيح بحسب تدبير الآب قولاً وعملاً، بقدر ما كان اليهود المعاندون يزدادون عدم إيمان. ولكن حتى عنادهم ورفضهم هذا كان واقعاً تحت سبق المعرفة، ولم يخرج عن التدبير. فكل ما قالو وعملو، سبق أن كشفه إشعياء, ليدرك به القديس يوحنا، وندرك نحن معه، أن العناية الإلهية تحيط بقصة الإنجيل. ولكن عدم إيمان اليهود لم يوقف تدبير الله للخلاص، بل دخل فيه كعنصر مكمل؛ فعدم إيمانهم وعنف رفضهم لم يزد عن أن يكون عثرة لهم وحدهم. فالصليب صار عثرة لليهود، ولكن اليهود لم يستطيعوا أن يكونوا عثرة للصليب. 
«آيات هذا عددها»: من كلام القديس يوحنا يتبين لنا أنه كان ملما بآيات كثيرة جداً عملها الرب يسوع، ولكنه اكتفى بذكر بعض منها، وهي سبعة على وجه التحديد، رآها كافية لنؤمن على ضؤئها أن المسيح هو ابن الله: 
‏الأولى: تحويل الماء إلى خمر_ الأصحاح الثاني. 
الثانية: شفاء ابن خادم الملك - الأصحاح الرابع. 
الثالثة: شفاء مقعد بيت حسدا - الأصحاح الخامس. 
‏الرابعة.:إشباع الجموع من الخمس خبزات _ الأصحاح السادس. 
الخامسة: السير على الماء _ الأصحاح السادس. 
‏السادسة: شفاء المولود أعمى _ الأصحاح التاسع. 
‏السابعة: إقامة لعازر من الموت بعد أربعة أيام _ الأصحاح الحادى عشر. 
‏وفي ختام الكل أية قيامته من الأموات، مع علامات وآيات في السماء والأرض والبحر، لم يقصد بها المسيح أن يؤثر على إيمان الناس، ولكن لتُعلن فقط عن رسالته. 
‏«ليتم قول إشعياء»:  «ليتم» وتأتي في اليونانية بمعنى «ليكمل للملء». هنا لا يأتي يوحنا بالنبوة ليعلل بها تصرف بيت إسرائيل من نحو المسيح رجائهم، ولكن النبوة أتت لتغطي الفرغ المخيف الذي يتركه تصرف اليهود، في تفكير أي إنسان، من نحو معاملتهم للمسيح باعتباره أنه طابعهم وسلوكهم منذ القديم، وهذا لا غرابة فيه، فهو استمرار لتكميل مكيالهم (مت32:23). 
‏«من صدق خبرنا؟ ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب؟»: هذه آية إشعياء النبي (1:53), وهنا يجمع القديس يوحنا تعاليم الرب يسوع مع الآيات التي صنعها معاً، و«الخبر» هو التعليم بالكلمة ومقصده هو الإيمان» و«ذراع الرب» كناية عن القوات التي صنعها المسيح، وجاءت على مستوى الآيات أي بصفة إشارات تشير إلى لاهوت صانعها. والاثنان معاً كانا شهادة الله المنطوقة والمعمولة بواسطة ابنه. والاثنان أيضاً رُفضا، فالخبر لم يُصدق, والآية لم تفهم باعتبارها استعلاناً للمجد الإلهي لصاحبها. 
‏«لهذا لم يقدروا أن يؤمنوا»: هنا يتعرض القديس يوحنا إلى استحالة أخلاقية عند اليهود، موروثة عبر تذمرات بلا عدد أعلنوها في وجه الله، منذ أن كانوا في مصر، ثم في خروجهم من مصر، وفي وجه موسى. وكل قاض ونبي أتى بعد ذلك لم ينج من هياجهم م مقاومتهم: «قد تركوا عهدك، ونقضوا مذابحك، وقتلوا أنبياءك بالسيف، فبقية أنا وحدي، وهم يطلبون نفسي ليأخذوها» (امل10:19). هذا كان صراخ إيليا، و يرد عليه القديس استفانوس الشهيد الأول: «يا قساة الرقاب وغير المختونين بالقلوب والآذان، أنتم دائمأ تقاومون الروح القدس. كما كان اباؤكم، كذلك أنتم. أي الأنبياء لم يضطهده اباؤكم؟ وقد قتلوا الذين سبقوا فأنبأوا بمجيء البار الذي أنتم الآن صرتم مسلميه وقاتليه، الذين أخذتم الناموس بترتيب ملائكة ولم تحفظوه» (أع51:7-53‏) 
‏لهذا لم يستطيعوا أن يؤمنوا!! تركة ثقيلة جداً من مقاومة ورفض استعلانات الله على مدى الدهور, عيون أعماها عدم استعدادها للرؤيا، وآذان أصمها تكرار رفضها لصوت الله، وقلوب منعتها قساوتها عن الندم أو التوبة!! 
‏«لأن إشعياء قال أيضاً: قد أعمى عيونهم, واغلظ قلوبهم, لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم, ويشعروا بقلوبهم, ويرجعوا فأشفيهم»: النص هنا من إشعياء (9:6-10)، ولكنه بالفحص، استقر العلماء أنه غير منقول لا من 
‏النسخة السبعينية ولا من النسخة العبرانية الماسورتيك، والتي لجأ إليها كتاب الأسفار الأخرى. 
فأما النسخة السبعينية والتى يتبعها كل من إنجيل متى وكاتب سفر الأعمال فهى ترد كالآتي: «فقد تمت فيهم نبوة إشعياء القائلة تسمعون سمعاً ولا تفهمون. ومبصرين تبصرون ولا تنظرون. لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ, واذانهم قد ثقل سماعها، وغمضوا عيونهم، لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم, ويسمعوا بآذانهم، ويفهموا بقلوبهم، ويرجعوا فأشفيهم.» (مت14:13-15) 
‏أما إنجيل القديس مرقس فجاءت فيه كالآتي: «لكي يبصروا مبصرين ولا ينظروا, ويسمعوا سامعين ولا يفهموا, لئلا يرجعوا فتُغفر لهم خطاياهم» (مر12:4) 
‏والاختصار والتصرف هنا واضحان, ويرى العلماء أن النص يقترب من النسخة العبرية المأسورتيك. 
‏النسخة العبرية الماسورتيك: «اجعل قلب هذا الشعب غليظاً، وثقل آذانهم، وأغمض عيونهم، لئلا ينظروا بعيونهم، ويسمعوا بآذانهم، ويفهموا بقلوبهم، فيعودوا ويُشفوا». 
‏أما في سفر الأعمال، فإن كاتبه يتبع النسخة السبعينية حرفياً تقريباً: «حسناً كلم الروح القدس آباءنا بإشعياه النبي قائلاً: اذهب إلى هذا الشعب وقل ستسعون سمعاً ولا تفهمون، وستنظرون نظراً ولا تبصرون، لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ، وبأذانهم سمعوا ثقيلاً، وأعينهم أغمضوها، لئلا يبصروا بأعينهم ويصغوا بأذانهم ويفهموا بقلوبهم، ويرجعوا فأشفيهم». (أع25:28-27).
‏أما إنجيل القديس يوحنا فيبدو النص حراً لا يتبع السبعينية, وقد حول ما جاء في النسخة العبرية بصيغة الأمر الموجه للنبي، إلى تأكيد مخيف بعمل يضطلع به الله نفسه. فبدل «إغمض عيونهم» كأمر صادر للنبي، في النسخة العبرية، يأتي «غمضوا عيونهم»، كعمل قاموا به في أنفسهم؛ وما جاء في السبعينية جعله القديس يوحنا «قد أعمى عيونهم»، حيث الله هنا هو الذي يصنع بهم هذا كرد فعل لعصيانهم، «وأغلظ قلوبهم ... لئلا يرجعوا فأشفيهم. 
‏ويلاحظ هنا أن القديس يوحنا أنهى النص على أساس أن المسيح هو الذي يشفيهم، وبذلك انتقل بالنبوة إلى الواقع بالنسبة للتاريخ الذي أُكمل على يديه! ومعناها: أني أعطيتكم فرصة لتروا وتشعروا بحقيقتي بكل الطرق فلم تستجيبوا، بل عاندتم، وقاومتم، وأسأتم إلى بلا سبب؛ ها أنا أطمس عيونكم، وأسد قلوبكم، وأقطع الرحمة عليكم فلا تعردون بعدد. 
ونحن نخرج من الأوضاع المختلفة التي جاءت بها هذه النبوة بفكر واحدء وهو أن أخلاق الشعب اليهودي وملوكه مع الله اديا إلى انغلاق أعينهم عن رؤية استعلانات الله، وأصابا آذانهم بالثقل, فلم تعد تميز صوت الله أو تسمعه أصلاً. وانتهى الأمر بهم إلى أن قلوبهم فقدت الاحساسات والمشاعر التي يمكن أن تتفاعل مع محبة الله، وانتهى الأمر بأن حجز الله صوته عنهم. ويصدق فيهم القول: هذا ما جناه علي جهلي، وما جنى علي أحد. ولكن ليس من الهين مقاومة الله, لأن إمكانية التغيير والتوبة، مفتاحها في يد القدير، فإذا تمادى الإنسان أو الشعب في معاندة الله «أغلق الله عليهم في العصيان» (راجع رو32:11). وهنا يبدو الله وكأنه هو الذي أغمض عيونهم وسد آذانهم وقسى قلوبهم, بينما في الحقيقة أنهم هم الذين بعميانهم المستمر حرضوا أن يغلق عليهم فيما أغلقوا هم على أنفسهم من جهالة وحماقة. فستان أن يُقال أنهم أغمضوا عيونهم, أو أن الله أغمض عيونهم. فالذي لا يريد أن يرى الله او يسمعه لا يستطيع الله أن يظهر لهم ذاته أو يتكلم معه: «لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي. لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولي.» (يو43:8) 
‏وهكنا انقلبت عدم الرغبة المستمرة في السماع لكلمة الله إلى عدم قدرة: «لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 سبتمبر 2017)

*ختام لإنجيل الأستعلان (37:12-43)
37:12-41   وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ صَنَعَ أَمَامَهُمْ آيَاتٍ هَذَا عَدَدُهَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ. لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: «يَا رَبُّ مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟». لِهَذَا لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا. لأَنَّ إِشَعْيَاءَ قَالَ أَيْضاً: «قَدْ أَعْمَى عُيُونَهُمْ وَأَغْلَظَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِئَلَّا يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَشْعُرُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ». قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ هَذَا حِينَ رَأَى مَجْدَهُ وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهُ.​
‏إن عدم إيمان اليهود لا بد أن يسترعي كل من يطلع على الإنجيل، سواء من جهة الآيات أو الأعمال والتعاليم. والقديس يوحنا يضع نفسه الآن، وفي ختام سرده للآيات والتعاليم، كمن ينظر إلى رسالة الخلاص التي أكملها المسيح ككل، فهو يندهش من عدم إيمان اليهود، بل والمسيح نفسه اندهش من عدم إيمانهم, بل وحتى إشعياء النبي لم يصدق ما يقول. والحقيقة كذلك، فإنه لا يوجد شعب في العالم قاوم رسالة الخلاص، كما قاومها اليهود في شخص المسيح نفسه، مع أنهم خاصته!! 
‏ويعود القديس يوحنا إلى العهد القديم، عهد النبوات والأضواء التي أرسلها الله من بعيد سابقاً ليظهر بها ويمهد لما سيكون؛ حتى إذا كان، سهل الإيمان. 
‏ونبوات إشعياء فيها ما يكفي، سواء بالنسبة للمسيح من هو، وما هو عمله, أو بالنسبة لليهود، عن ما هو رد الفعل عندهم. 
‏والنبوة في الواقع تصور ما سيكون، ولكن لا تتحكم في مجريات الأمور، ولا تعفي المجرم من إجرامه، أو الخاطىء من خطيته، فسبق العلم عند الله لا يؤثر في حرية وارادة من سيعمل، ولا تقلل من العقوبة المحتمة عليه. ولكن القصد الإلهي في الإعلان السابق عما سيكون، فوق أنه يمهد به الطريق والأذهان لقلوب المؤمنين، فهو يوضح مدى الإحاطة التي يشملها تدبيراته، ومدى العناية الإلهية التي تسبق وتعد المتكلم والسامع معاً، الآية، وصانعها, ورائيها معاً؟ قلب المؤمن وقلب الرافض معاً. لأن الله يشمل بكيانه كل كيان، فهو يحيط بالبداية والنهاية لكل ما كان وما سيكون، وهو سابق للزمن، وكائن بعد أن ينتهي الزمن. فالكل واقع في بؤرة رؤيته، ومشيئته تهيمن بالنهاية على كل مشيئات خلائقه. 
‏وهنا نأتي إلى لاهوت القديس يوحنا, فهو حينما يلجأ إلى نبوة إشعياء فإنما يود أن يقول أنه بقدر ما كان يعمل المسيح بحسب تدبير الآب قولاً وعملاً، بقدر ما كان اليهود المعاندون يزدادون عدم إيمان. ولكن حتى عنادهم ورفضهم هذا كان واقعاً تحت سبق المعرفة، ولم يخرج عن التدبير. فكل ما قالو وعملو، سبق أن كشفه إشعياء, ليدرك به القديس يوحنا، وندرك نحن معه، أن العناية الإلهية تحيط بقصة الإنجيل. ولكن عدم إيمان اليهود لم يوقف تدبير الله للخلاص، بل دخل فيه كعنصر مكمل؛ فعدم إيمانهم وعنف رفضهم لم يزد عن أن يكون عثرة لهم وحدهم. فالصليب صار عثرة لليهود، ولكن اليهود لم يستطيعوا أن يكونوا عثرة للصليب. 
«آيات هذا عددها»: من كلام القديس يوحنا يتبين لنا أنه كان ملما بآيات كثيرة جداً عملها الرب يسوع، ولكنه اكتفى بذكر بعض منها، وهي سبعة على وجه التحديد، رآها كافية لنؤمن على ضؤئها أن المسيح هو ابن الله: 
‏الأولى: تحويل الماء إلى خمر_ الأصحاح الثاني. 
الثانية: شفاء ابن خادم الملك - الأصحاح الرابع. 
الثالثة: شفاء مقعد بيت حسدا - الأصحاح الخامس. 
‏الرابعة.:إشباع الجموع من الخمس خبزات _ الأصحاح السادس. 
الخامسة: السير على الماء _ الأصحاح السادس. 
‏السادسة: شفاء المولود أعمى _ الأصحاح التاسع. 
‏السابعة: إقامة لعازر من الموت بعد أربعة أيام _ الأصحاح الحادى عشر. 
‏وفي ختام الكل أية قيامته من الأموات، مع علامات وآيات في السماء والأرض والبحر، لم يقصد بها المسيح أن يؤثر على إيمان الناس، ولكن لتُعلن فقط عن رسالته. 
‏«ليتم قول إشعياء»:  «ليتم» وتأتي في اليونانية بمعنى «ليكمل للملء». هنا لا يأتي يوحنا بالنبوة ليعلل بها تصرف بيت إسرائيل من نحو المسيح رجائهم، ولكن النبوة أتت لتغطي الفرغ المخيف الذي يتركه تصرف اليهود، في تفكير أي إنسان، من نحو معاملتهم للمسيح باعتباره أنه طابعهم وسلوكهم منذ القديم، وهذا لا غرابة فيه، فهو استمرار لتكميل مكيالهم (مت32:23). 
‏«من صدق خبرنا؟ ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب؟»: هذه آية إشعياء النبي (1:53), وهنا يجمع القديس يوحنا تعاليم الرب يسوع مع الآيات التي صنعها معاً، و«الخبر» هو التعليم بالكلمة ومقصده هو الإيمان» و«ذراع الرب» كناية عن القوات التي صنعها المسيح، وجاءت على مستوى الآيات أي بصفة إشارات تشير إلى لاهوت صانعها. والاثنان معاً كانا شهادة الله المنطوقة والمعمولة بواسطة ابنه. والاثنان أيضاً رُفضا، فالخبر لم يُصدق, والآية لم تفهم باعتبارها استعلاناً للمجد الإلهي لصاحبها. 
‏«لهذا لم يقدروا أن يؤمنوا»: هنا يتعرض القديس يوحنا إلى استحالة أخلاقية عند اليهود، موروثة عبر تذمرات بلا عدد أعلنوها في وجه الله، منذ أن كانوا في مصر، ثم في خروجهم من مصر، وفي وجه موسى. وكل قاض ونبي أتى بعد ذلك لم ينج من هياجهم م مقاومتهم: «قد تركوا عهدك، ونقضوا مذابحك، وقتلوا أنبياءك بالسيف، فبقية أنا وحدي، وهم يطلبون نفسي ليأخذوها» (امل10:19). هذا كان صراخ إيليا، و يرد عليه القديس استفانوس الشهيد الأول: «يا قساة الرقاب وغير المختونين بالقلوب والآذان، أنتم دائمأ تقاومون الروح القدس. كما كان اباؤكم، كذلك أنتم. أي الأنبياء لم يضطهده اباؤكم؟ وقد قتلوا الذين سبقوا فأنبأوا بمجيء البار الذي أنتم الآن صرتم مسلميه وقاتليه، الذين أخذتم الناموس بترتيب ملائكة ولم تحفظوه» (أع51:7-53‏) 
‏لهذا لم يستطيعوا أن يؤمنوا!! تركة ثقيلة جداً من مقاومة ورفض استعلانات الله على مدى الدهور, عيون أعماها عدم استعدادها للرؤيا، وآذان أصمها تكرار رفضها لصوت الله، وقلوب منعتها قساوتها عن الندم أو التوبة!! 
‏«لأن إشعياء قال أيضاً: قد أعمى عيونهم, واغلظ قلوبهم, لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم, ويشعروا بقلوبهم, ويرجعوا فأشفيهم»: النص هنا من إشعياء (9:6-10)، ولكنه بالفحص، استقر العلماء أنه غير منقول لا من 
‏النسخة السبعينية ولا من النسخة العبرانية الماسورتيك، والتي لجأ إليها كتاب الأسفار الأخرى. 
فأما النسخة السبعينية والتى يتبعها كل من إنجيل متى وكاتب سفر الأعمال فهى ترد كالآتي: «فقد تمت فيهم نبوة إشعياء القائلة تسمعون سمعاً ولا تفهمون. ومبصرين تبصرون ولا تنظرون. لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ, واذانهم قد ثقل سماعها، وغمضوا عيونهم، لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم, ويسمعوا بآذانهم، ويفهموا بقلوبهم، ويرجعوا فأشفيهم.» (مت14:13-15) 
‏أما إنجيل القديس مرقس فجاءت فيه كالآتي: «لكي يبصروا مبصرين ولا ينظروا, ويسمعوا سامعين ولا يفهموا, لئلا يرجعوا فتُغفر لهم خطاياهم» (مر12:4) 
‏والاختصار والتصرف هنا واضحان, ويرى العلماء أن النص يقترب من النسخة العبرية المأسورتيك. 
‏النسخة العبرية الماسورتيك: «اجعل قلب هذا الشعب غليظاً، وثقل آذانهم، وأغمض عيونهم، لئلا ينظروا بعيونهم، ويسمعوا بآذانهم، ويفهموا بقلوبهم، فيعودوا ويُشفوا». 
‏أما في سفر الأعمال، فإن كاتبه يتبع النسخة السبعينية حرفياً تقريباً: «حسناً كلم الروح القدس آباءنا بإشعياه النبي قائلاً: اذهب إلى هذا الشعب وقل ستسعون سمعاً ولا تفهمون، وستنظرون نظراً ولا تبصرون، لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ، وبأذانهم سمعوا ثقيلاً، وأعينهم أغمضوها، لئلا يبصروا بأعينهم ويصغوا بأذانهم ويفهموا بقلوبهم، ويرجعوا فأشفيهم». (أع25:28-27).
‏أما إنجيل القديس يوحنا فيبدو النص حراً لا يتبع السبعينية, وقد حول ما جاء في النسخة العبرية بصيغة الأمر الموجه للنبي، إلى تأكيد مخيف بعمل يضطلع به الله نفسه. فبدل «إغمض عيونهم» كأمر صادر للنبي، في النسخة العبرية، يأتي «غمضوا عيونهم»، كعمل قاموا به في أنفسهم؛ وما جاء في السبعينية جعله القديس يوحنا «قد أعمى عيونهم»، حيث الله هنا هو الذي يصنع بهم هذا كرد فعل لعصيانهم، «وأغلظ قلوبهم ... لئلا يرجعوا فأشفيهم. 
‏ويلاحظ هنا أن القديس يوحنا أنهى النص على أساس أن المسيح هو الذي يشفيهم، وبذلك انتقل بالنبوة إلى الواقع بالنسبة للتاريخ الذي أُكمل على يديه! ومعناها: أني أعطيتكم فرصة لتروا وتشعروا بحقيقتي بكل الطرق فلم تستجيبوا، بل عاندتم، وقاومتم، وأسأتم إلى بلا سبب؛ ها أنا أطمس عيونكم، وأسد قلوبكم، وأقطع الرحمة عليكم فلا تعردون بعدد. 
ونحن نخرج من الأوضاع المختلفة التي جاءت بها هذه النبوة بفكر واحدء وهو أن أخلاق الشعب اليهودي وملوكه مع الله اديا إلى انغلاق أعينهم عن رؤية استعلانات الله، وأصابا آذانهم بالثقل, فلم تعد تميز صوت الله أو تسمعه أصلاً. وانتهى الأمر بهم إلى أن قلوبهم فقدت الاحساسات والمشاعر التي يمكن أن تتفاعل مع محبة الله، وانتهى الأمر بأن حجز الله صوته عنهم. ويصدق فيهم القول: هذا ما جناه علي جهلي، وما جنى علي أحد. ولكن ليس من الهين مقاومة الله, لأن إمكانية التغيير والتوبة، مفتاحها في يد القدير، فإذا تمادى الإنسان أو الشعب في معاندة الله «أغلق الله عليهم في العصيان» (راجع رو32:11). وهنا يبدو الله وكأنه هو الذي أغمض عيونهم وسد آذانهم وقسى قلوبهم, بينما في الحقيقة أنهم هم الذين بعميانهم المستمر حرضوا أن يغلق عليهم فيما أغلقوا هم على أنفسهم من جهالة وحماقة. فستان أن يُقال أنهم أغمضوا عيونهم, أو أن الله أغمض عيونهم. فالذي لا يريد أن يرى الله او يسمعه لا يستطيع الله أن يظهر لهم ذاته أو يتكلم معه: «لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي. لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولي.» (يو43:8) 
‏وهكنا انقلبت عدم الرغبة المستمرة في السماع لكلمة الله إلى عدم قدرة: «لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 سبتمبر 2017)

*41:12  قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ هَذَا حِينَ رَأَى مَجْدَهُ وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهُ.​
القديس يوحنا هنا ينقل عن نسخة «الترجوم»، أو النسخة الأرامية. وهي التي جاء فيها نص (إش1:6) بدل «رأيت السيد (أدوناي) جالسا...»، جاء «رأيت مجد السيد (أدوناي)...». لأنه بحسب القديس يوحنا, وبالتال بحسب فكر المسيح, أن: «الله لم يره أحد قط» (يو18:1). وهذا هو التقليد القديم (الأرامي). وبهذا يكون القديس يوحنا بقوله: قال إشعياء هذا حين رأى مجده وتكلم عنه»، قد فسر النبوة أيضاً على أساس أن إشعياء رأى «مجد المسيح» وتكلم عنه، باعتبار أن إشعياء كان يتنبأ عن المسيح وعن استعلان مجده، وأنه رأى المسيح على أنه هو «أدوناي». وفي نفس أصحاح إشعياء 5:6 يقول: «لأن عيني قد رأتا الملك رب الجنود». وفي الترجة الأرامية أي «الترجوم» تأتي هكذا: «لأن عيني رأتا شاكيناه الرب»، حيث الشاكيناه هي الحضرة المنيرة أو نور الله. وهو التعبير عن المسيح أيضاً باعتباره «نور الرب», «بهاء, شعاع مجده ورسم جوهره.» (عب3:1) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 سبتمبر 2017)

*42:12-43   وَلَكِنْ مَعَ ذَلِكَ آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَيْضاً غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمْ يَعْتَرِفُوا بِهِ لِئَلَّا يَصِيرُوا خَارِجَ الْمَجْمَعِ. لأَنَّهُمْ أَحَبُّوا مَجْدَ النَّاسِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ.​
‏هنا يورد القديس يوحنا نوعاً من الإيمان يساوي عدمه, وهو الإيمان الفاقد الاعتراف أو الشهادة. وهذا إيمان مصاب بإصابة مرضية قاتلة، فهو يؤدي إلى الانكار, وهو أشر من عدم الإيمان. 
‏أما السبب الذي جعل الايمان فاقداً الاعتراف والشهادة، فهوالخوف. والخوف بالنسبة للخطايا التي تحرم الإنسان من القيامة والحياة، يأتي في المقدمة كأخطر معوق: «وأما الخائفون, وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة, فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت، الذي هو الموت الثاني» (رؤ8:21). ووضع الخوف هنا لا يغتفر، فهو ليس خوفاً على الحياة أو خوفاً من الآلام والتعذيب، بل الخوف لئلا يفقدوا كرامتهم ومجدهم الدنيويين, كأعضاء في مجمع اليهود!! الأمر الذي فضحه القديس يوحنا: «لأنهم أحبوا مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله»؛ وبهذا يكونون قد وضعوا الله في مركز أحط من مركزهم. وهذا وصفه المسيح هكذا: «كيف تقدرون أن تؤمنوا، وأنتم تقبلون مجداً بعضكم من بعض، والمجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه.» (يو44:5) 
‏ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن كثيرين آمنوا واعترفوا, والرسالة إلى العبرانيين هي رسالة مكتوبة إلى رؤساء وكهنة قبلوا الإيمان واعترفوا به: 
+ «من ثم، أيها الإخوة القديسون, شركاء الدعوة السماوية, لاحظوا رسول اعترافنا ورئيس كهنته المسيح يسوع.» (عب1:3) 
‏ومكتوب أيضاً: 
+ وكان «جمهور كثير من الكهنة يطيعون الإيمان.» (أع7:6)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 سبتمبر 2017)

*42:12-43   وَلَكِنْ مَعَ ذَلِكَ آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَيْضاً غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمْ يَعْتَرِفُوا بِهِ لِئَلَّا يَصِيرُوا خَارِجَ الْمَجْمَعِ. لأَنَّهُمْ أَحَبُّوا مَجْدَ النَّاسِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ.​
‏هنا يورد القديس يوحنا نوعاً من الإيمان يساوي عدمه, وهو الإيمان الفاقد الاعتراف أو الشهادة. وهذا إيمان مصاب بإصابة مرضية قاتلة، فهو يؤدي إلى الانكار, وهو أشر من عدم الإيمان. 
‏أما السبب الذي جعل الايمان فاقداً الاعتراف والشهادة، فهوالخوف. والخوف بالنسبة للخطايا التي تحرم الإنسان من القيامة والحياة، يأتي في المقدمة كأخطر معوق: «وأما الخائفون, وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الأوثان وجميع الكذبة, فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت، الذي هو الموت الثاني» (رؤ8:21). ووضع الخوف هنا لا يغتفر، فهو ليس خوفاً على الحياة أو خوفاً من الآلام والتعذيب، بل الخوف لئلا يفقدوا كرامتهم ومجدهم الدنيويين, كأعضاء في مجمع اليهود!! الأمر الذي فضحه القديس يوحنا: «لأنهم أحبوا مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله»؛ وبهذا يكونون قد وضعوا الله في مركز أحط من مركزهم. وهذا وصفه المسيح هكذا: «كيف تقدرون أن تؤمنوا، وأنتم تقبلون مجداً بعضكم من بعض، والمجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه.» (يو44:5) 
‏ولكن هذا لا يمنع أن كثيرين آمنوا واعترفوا, والرسالة إلى العبرانيين هي رسالة مكتوبة إلى رؤساء وكهنة قبلوا الإيمان واعترفوا به: 
+ «من ثم، أيها الإخوة القديسون, شركاء الدعوة السماوية, لاحظوا رسول اعترافنا ورئيس كهنته المسيح يسوع.» (عب1:3) 
‏ومكتوب أيضاً: 
+ وكان «جمهور كثير من الكهنة يطيعون الإيمان.» (أع7:6)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 سبتمبر 2017)

*ملخص لإنجيل الاستعلان (44:12-50)​‏بعد أن ختم إنجيل يوحنا على أقوال المسيح، وبعد أن سجل في يوميات المسيح أنه «مضى واختفى عنهم» (يو36:12)، عاد وسجل بعضاً من أقوال المسيح أتت بصورة جديدة غير مكررة، وبتلخيص جميل ومركز للمبادىء العامة: النور, والدينونة، والحياة. ويختص جزؤها الأول بالمؤمنين وعلاقتهم مع المسيح، وبالتالي مع الآب, والجزء الآخر يختص بغير المؤمنين، وكيفية وقوع الدينونة عليهم. 

44:12-45   فَنَادَى يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِي لَيْسَ يُؤْمِنُ بِي بَلْ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. والَّذِي يَرَانِي يَرَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.»​
‏«فنادى»: وتأتي في اليونانية «صرخ»، والمعنى ليس مجرد مناداة، فالمسيح هنا ليس في موقف تعليم بين الناس. 
‏وكلمة «يصرخ» في العهد الجديد عامة تفيد الانفعال العاطفي في صورة نطق. وقد جاءت في مواضع متغيرة لمواقف وأشخاص متباينة جداً. 
‏فصراخ الجموع المنفعلة بالفرح هو (    ): «والذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا كانوا يصرخون قائلين أوصنا» (مر9:11)؛ وصراخ الجموع الغاضبة هو (      ): «فصرخوا أيضاً أصلبه» (مر13:15‏)؛ وكذلك الصراخ لطلب المعونة: «ابتدأ يصرخ ويقول يا يسوع ابن داود ارحمني» (مر47:10‏)؛ كما جاءت أيضاً بخصوص يوحنا المعمدان: «يوحنا شهد له ونادى (صرخ) (يو15:1). ولكن القديس يوحنا حصر كلمة (     ) في معنى الإعلان دون الانفعال أو مجرد الصراخ. 
‏لم ترد مثل هذه الأقوال سابقاً في تعاليم المسيح، فهي صياغة جديدة لمجمل أقوال المسيح. 
‏والمسيح في هاتين الآيتين يربط ربطاً وثيقاً, مع التأكيد, بين الآب وبين كل من يؤمن به، وكذلك بين الآب وبين كل من يراه رؤية الاستعلان الإيماني, كابن الله, وليس رؤية العين. 
‏وهدف المسيح من ذلك عدم الفصل بين اختبار الإيمان به واختبار الإيماذ بالآب، باعتبار أن ذات الآب وذات الآبن ذات واحدة وجوهر إلهي واحد. فالإيمان بالمسيح هو الإيمان بالله، لأن الابن والآب واحد: «أنا والآب واحد» (يو30:10)، وهذا هو الإيمان المسيحي، فالمسيح والآب ذات واحدة, ولاهوت واحد، آب وابن معاً، وانما شخصان هما أو أقنومان. 
‏علماً بأن اختفاء المسيح باستمرار وراء من أرسله، قولاً وعملاً، هو محاولة جد خطيرة للاحتفاظ بوحدانية الفكر والمشيئة والعمل والقول بين الابن المرسل والآب المُرسيل، لأن هذا هو صميم جوهر اللاهوت، فلا ثنائية في الله قط. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 سبتمبر 2017)

*46:12   أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُوراً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.​
‏أن يعرف الإنسان حقيقة الله، فهذا هو النور. فالله نور، بمعنى «الحق المدرك الكامل», وكل إدراك لله هو إدراك للحق، وإدراك جزئي للكمال، لأن الحق في الله لا يُدرك كماله، فهو فائق على كل الإدراكات. لذلك، من يستنير بمعرفة الله، يظل كلما يمتد في نوره يمتد في معرفته، ومعرفة كل شيء إلى مالانهاية. 
‏والمسيح جاء ليستعلن ذات الله المخفية، ويستعلها في ذاته هو، أي في شخصه، لأنه ابن الله الوحيد الحامل لكل حقيقة الله في ذاته؛ لذلك، فبتجسده دخل نور الله إلى العالم، فصار نور الله, أو حق الله, مُستعلناً ومُدركاً للإنسان. علمأ بأن معرفة حقيقة الله في ذاته، وهي اكتشاف ذات الله كآب وابن، هي النور الحقيقي، أو الحق المنير الذي لا يمكن أخذه أو إدراكه كمعلومة أو كمعرفة قائمة بذاتها منفصلة عن ذات الله، هذا أمر مستحيل. فكل معرفة حقيقية عن الله بدون الاتصال الفعلي بالله، هي معرفة الظل، وليست معرفة النور. ولكن المسيح أعطانا معرفة الآب في ذاته هو: «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب» و «أنا والآب واحد» (يو9:14 و 30:10)؛ وذلك بالإتصال والاتحاد الروحي بشخصه: «بنورك نرى نوراً» (مز9:36)، «من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد» (1كو17:6) 
وهكذا جعل المسيح الطريق إلى الله عبر نفسه التي وضعها على المستوى الإفخارستي هكذا: «من يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» ‏(يو57:6). فالمسيح هو نور العالم، وذلك لحساب الله، بمعنى أن حياته وكلماته هي الاستعلان الدائم لله. على أن الوصول النهائي إلى الله نبلفه، إن بلغنا مستوى الاتحاد بالمسيح: «لأن الله الذي قال أن يشرق نور من ظلمة، هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه (شخص‏) يسوع المسيح.» (2كو6:4‏) 
‏ومعروف أن الله ليس فيه ظلمة البتة، بمعنى أن الله حق مطلق، والحق هو الضد للباطل، والباطل هو كل ما يتغير إلى زوال. 
‏لذلك، فكل من يؤمن بالمسيح، أي يتحد به بالروح، يعيش بالحق، ولا يطيق حتى شبه الباطل، إنه يتغير إلى النور، ولا يتغير قط إلى الباطل: «وهذا هو الخبر الذي سمعناه منه، ونخبركم به, أن الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة. إن قلنا إن لنا شركة معه, وسلكنا في الظلمة، نكذب، ولسنا نعمل الحق.» (ايو5:1-6) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 سبتمبر 2017)

*47:12  وَإِنْ سَمِعَ أَحَدٌ كلاَمِي وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ فَأَنَا لاَ أَدِينُهُ لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لأَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ بَلْ لِأُخَلِّصَ الْعَالَمَ.​
‏اتفق معظم علماء الكتاب المقدس، بل وعلماء المخطوطات، أن القراءة الصحيحة لهذه الآية هي كالأتي: «إن سمع أحد كلامي، ولم يحفظه ‏(guard)»، لأن السمع لكلام المسيح جاء هنا إيجابياً، بمعنى أنه سماع وفهم. فالمفروض أن يأتي بعده إما حفظ أو اهمال، إما قبول أو رذل. 
‏والأن، وبعد أن أوضح المسيح أنه جاء نوراً للعالم حتى كل من يؤمن به لا يمكث في الظلمة، يعود ويأتي باللوم على من لا يحفظ كلامه ، إذ هو كلام الله وهو روح وحياة؛ وهو، بحسب القديس بولس الرسول، السيف ذو الحدين، الذي يخترق ويميز أفكار القلب ونياته، حتى إلى مفارق النفس والروح، فهو ميزان القلوب والأفكار. فكلام السيح، بحد ذاته، لأنه نور، فهو يحمل قوة الكشف والإدانة؛ فكل من لا يحفظه، سيقع تحت كشف النور، لذلك فهو حتماً سيدين نفسه على ضوء الكلمة اللوغس التي سمعها ورفضها. 
ولكن المسيح وعد أنه لن يدين, بمعنى يعاقب, من لا يحفظ كلامه، ولكن الكلام نفسه سيدينه، لأن عمله الأساسي بالنسبة للعالم هو عمل الخلاص والحياة والإنارة وليس الدينونة. 
‏قد يلاحظ القارىء التقليدي الملم بعقيدة الكنيسة أن قانون الإيمان ينص مراحة وبوضوح على أن المسيح سيأتي في ملكه «ليدين الأحياء والأموات» وهنا يبدو أنه توجد مناقضة بينه وبين هذه الآية ومثيلاتها (يو15:8, يو17:3). ولكن لكي نزيل هذا التعارض، يلزمنا أن نعيد فهم كلمة «يدين»، فهي لا تعني الحكم بالعقاب أو إيقاع غير المؤمنين تحت التأديب أو التغريم, بل تعني مجرد التمييز أو التفريق، أي التمييز بين المستحق وغير المستحق للحياة الأبدية، وهذا يتم بفعل النور. فالمسيح بصفته نور العالم ونور الحياة، فقد جاء ليميز بين أبناء النور الذين قبلوا النور، وأبناء الظلمة الذين رفضوا النور. والمسيح نور وحياة معاً، لذلك يكرر المسيح باستمرار أنه جاء إلى العالم كنور وحياة, لتخليص العالم من الظمة، وليس ليحكم على العالم. ولكن لأن المسيح نور، والعالم ظلمة، فبالضرورة ودون قصد منه، فضح الظلمة لأنه دان أي ميز النور عن الظلمة، والظلمة لم تطقه. 
‏وهذا واضح جداً في فهم بولس الرسول لمعنى الدينونة بالنسبة للظلمة والنور: «لأنكم كنتم قبلاً ظلمة, وأما الآن فنور في الرب. اسلكوا كأولاد نور... ولا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة، بل بالحري وبخوها... ولكن الكل إذا توبخ، يظهر بالنور، لأن كل ما أُظهر، فهو نور. لذلك يقول: استيقظ أيها النائم، وقم من الأموات, فيضيء لك المسيح.» (أف8:5-14) 
‏المسيح هنا هو المضيء والمنير في مواضع العالم المظلمة, وهو بالتالي الموبخ والمميز بين أعمال الظلمة وأعمال النور، بين النائم الميت وبين اليقظ الحي. 
‏هذا فو عمل المسيح، كديان العالم, وديان الأحياء والأموات. بمعنى أنه عندما يضيء على النائم والميت بالخطيئة، العائش في الظلمة, يدينه في الحال ويوبخه، فيبتدىء النائم في الخطية والميت بسمها يميز بين الظلمة التي يعيشها وبين نور المسيح، فيستيقظ ويضيء له المسيح فيحيا، لأن المسيح هو النورالمحيي: «فيه كانت الحياة، والحياة كانت نور الناس». 
‏فالمسيح جاء نوراً للعالم, وفي الحال صار نور المسيح (الكلام والتعليم) بمثابة دينونة للعالم، ليس على أساس القضاء السلبي والهدم, بل على أساس التمييز والتفريق الإيجابي بين ما هو للنور وما هو للظلمة: 
+ «فقال يسوع لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم، حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون (محبو النور) ويعمى الذين يبصرون (مبغضوا النور)» (يو39:9) 
‏وقد شرح القديس يوحنا معنى الدينونة وفعلها بوضوح في قوله: «وهذه هي الدينونة, أن النور قد جاء إلى العالم، وأحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور، لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة. لأن كل من يعمل السيئات يبغض النور، ولا يأتي إلى النور لئلا توبخ أعماله. وأما من يفعل الحق فيقبل إلى النور، لكي تظهر أعماله أنها بالله معمولة.» (يو19:3-21‏) 
‏إذن، فالدينونة التي صارت بمجيء المسيح, كنور، ليست هدامة أو سلبية، بل إيجابية مطلقة وخالقة ومحيية، ولكنها مميزة تمييزاً حاداً وقاطعاً بين الحق والباطل، بين الخير والشر. وهكذا أصبح نور المسيح، أي «كلامه» دياناً للأحياء والأموات. فبالنسبة للأحياء، فالدينونة (أي النور، أي كلام المسيح) تستعلن استحقاقهم للحياة، وفي نفس الوقت تفرز الأموات الرافضين للمجيء إلى النور، فيدركون من أنفسهم أنهم غير مستحقين للحياة: «فسمع هذا الذين كانوا معه من الفريسيين، وقالوا له: ألعلنا نحن أيضأ عميان» (يو41:9). فإن كانت الدينونة قائمة منذ الآن، 
‏فهي ستستعلن بصورة شاملة في اليوم الأخير. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 سبتمبر 2017)

*48:12-50  مَنْ رَذَلَنِي وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ كلاَمِي فَلَهُ مَنْ يَدِينُهُ. اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ هُوَ يَدِينُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ, لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ. وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ»​
رذل المسيح هو درجة أحط من الدرجة السابقة, فليس هنا عدم سماع لكلمة المسيح وحسب بل رفض وعدم قبول, وهذا ناتج من رذل شخص المسيح، حيث الرذل هنا يحمل معنى الإزدراء، وهي خطية عامدة متعمدة، تدخل تحت السلوك الأخلاقي الردىء الذي هو أشر من عدم الإيمان ومضاف إليه. 
‏هنا كلمة المسيح بالمفرد «اللوغس» يفرزها المسيح لتقوم بحد ذاتها بالشهادة والإدانة ضد من لم يقبلها، وبالأكثر والأخطر ضد من يرذل أو يزدري بشخص المسيح. فكلمة المسيح بقدر ما تقدس، وتطهر، وتحيي، وتلد من جديد وتحرر؛ فهي لها جانبها الخطر, لأن الذي يُحيي بسلطان كلمته, هو بسلطان كلمته أيضاً يُميت؛ والكلمة التي لها قوة الخلاص لها بالضرورة قوة الدينونة. 
‏وكلمة المسيح، التي هي الآن وعلى طول المدى تذكر وتبكت، في النهاية ستحكم حتماً وتدين «في اليوم الأخير». وهذا التحذير الأخير الذي يعلنه الرب لسامعيه، هو ما جاء بالنص في سفر التثنية كنبوة عن المسيح: «أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه, فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به. ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسميء أنا أطالبه.» (تث18:18-19) 
‏ويلاحظ هنا، في نبوة موسى عن المسيح، أنه لا يدين، بل الآب هو الذي يدين: «أنا أطالبه». كما يلاحظ التكرار فيما يخص الكلام: 
فأولاً: «الآب يضع كلامه في فمه»
وثانياً: «يتكلم بكل ما أوصيه به» 
ثالثاً: الذي لا يسمع لكلامي» 
‏رابعاً: «الذي يتكلم به باسمي». 
‏ويكاد هذا التكرار يطابق التكرار الذي أعلنه المسيح: 
أولاً: «إن سع أحد كلامي ولم يؤمن...». 
‏ثانياً: «من رذلني ولم يقبل كلامي...». 
ثالثاً: «الكلام الذي تكلمت به, هو يدينه في اليوم الأخير». 
‏رابعاً: «لأني لم أتكلم من نفسي». 
‏خامساً: «الآب الذي أرسلني أعطاني وصية ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلم». 
‏سادساً: «وأنا أعلم أن وصيته هي حياة أبدية». 
سابعاً: «فما أتكلم أنا به, فكما قال لى الآب, هكذا أتكلم». 
كلام المسيح​«إن سمع أحد كلامي» ... 
‏«فما أتكلم أنا به، فكما قال لى الآب هكذا أتكلم». 
‏«من رذلني ولم يقبل كلامي، فله من يدينه. الكلام الذي تكلمت به هو يدينه». 
«الآب الذي أرسلني هو أعطاني وصية ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلم». 
‏«وأنا أعلم أن وصيته هى حياة أبدية»
‏كلام موسى​«يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك من إخوتك مثلي له تسمعون.» (تث15:18) 
‏«الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي (أنا) ‏الذي يتكلم به (هو) باسمي»  ‏«أنا أطالبه» (تث19:18) 
كلام الله يدينه« (ممرا إلوهيم بحسب الترجوم النسخة الأرامية). 
‏«وأجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به» (تث18:18) 
‏«أنا أشهد عليكم بها اليوم، لكي توصوا بها أولادكم ... لأنها هي حياتكم.» (تث46:32-47
كما يلاحظ الباحث أن الوارد في سفر التثنية (النسخة السبعينية) من جهة «أنا أطالب»، أي «أنا أنتقم»، أي الدينونة التي يضطلع بها الآب، جاءت في نسخة الترجوم (الأرامية) أن الذي سينتقم ليس «أنا» بل «كلام الله». «ممرا إلوهيم». وهو المطابق لما قاله المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا: «الكلام الذي تكلمت به (وهو كلام الآب) هو يدينه في اليوم الاخير». وما جاء في التوراة مطابقاً لما قاله المسيح يدعو للدهشة، لأن الله كرر مراراً أن كلام التوراة أي كلامه سيكون شاهداً عليهم (أي سيدينهم): 
‏«خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا، وضعوه بجانب تابوت عهد الرب إلهكم, ليكون هناك شاهدا عليكم, لأني أنا عارف تمردكم ورقابكم الصلبة. هوذا، وأنا بعد حي معكم, اليوم، قد صرتم تقاومون الرب فكم بالحري بعد موتي.»(تث26:31-27‏) 

‏كما يلاحظ الباحث أن الله كلم موسى بهذا الكلام وأوصاه أن يقول لبني اسرائيل قبل موته مباشرة وبعد أن أكمل كتابة التوراة: «وقال الرب لموسى هوذا أيامك قد قربت لكى تموت ... فالأن اكتبوا لأنفسكم هذا النشيد, وعلم بني إسرائيل إياه, ضهه في أفواههم. فعندما كمل موسى كتابة كلمات هذه التوراة في كتاب إلى تمامها، أمر موسى اللاويين حاملي تابوت عهد الرب قائلاً: خذوا كتاب التوراة هذا وضعوه بجانب تابوت عهد الرب إلهكم، فيكون هناك شاهداً عليكم.» (تث14:31-26) 
فإذا عدنا إلى كلام المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا بخصوص سماع كلامه وحفظه، وأنه «كلام الآب», «ووصية الآب», وأن الكلام الذي قاله هو شاهد عليهم وسيدينهم في اليوم الأخير، نجد التطابق الشديد، ليس في نص الكلام فقط، بل وفي المناسبة، لأن المسيح قال هذا في نهاية خدمته، وقبل أن يموت مباشرة، إذ نقرأ بعد هذا الكلام مباشرة: «أما يسووع قبل عيد الفصح، وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت ...» (يو1:13) 
‏من هذا يتضح, بأبلغ بيان، أن اختيار القديس يوحنا هذا الموضع المناسب لكلام المسيح في نهاية الأصحاح الثاني عشر, أي قبل موته مباشرة, جزء أساسي وهام جدأ من خطة تنسيق الإنجيل, وليس كما طلع علينا النقاد أن هذا الكلام غير مناسب وليس له موضع في هذا الأصحاح، وعلى حد قولهم أنه إضافة غريبة من وضع كاتب آخر غير القديس يوحنا!! وأنه جاء غير مناسب في نهاية سرد حياة المسيح؛ ولكن ورود هذه الوصية على فم المسيح، في نهاية سرد القديس يوحنا لحياة المسيح، تجيء محكمة غاية في الحكمة والاحكام، ومتوازية تماماً مع ما جاء في نهاية سيرة موسى النبي وقبل موته مباشرة وعن المسيح أيضاً، وهذا بحسب رأيى إعجاز يضع صياغة إنجيل يوحنا على مستوى الإلهام الرفيع الذي يهز القلوب ويبهرها. 
‏والذي يسترعي انتباهنا أيضاً هنا، في ختام خدمة المسيح، تكرار كلمة «الكلام» سبع مرات في ثلاث آيات, مع توضيح أن كلمة «الكلام» باللغة العربية في هذه الآية: «الكلام الذي تكلمت به، هو يدينه في اليوم الأخير»، لم تأت بصيغة الجمع بل بصيفة المفرد, الكلمة». اللوغس فالذي سيدين هو «الكلمة» اللوغس. 
‏نستخلص من هذا أنه، كما بدأ إنجيل القديس يوحنا بـ «الكلمة» في البدء، انتهى بـ «الكلمة» في النهاية كديان. ولكي يضع ذلك أمام ذهن القارىء‏، نورد أول آية يفتتح بها القديس يوحنا إنجيله، وأخر كلمة ينهي بها سرد روايته «في البدء كان الكلمة» ...... «الكلام (الكلمة اللوغس) الذي تكلمت به هو يدينه في اليوم الأخير.» 
هذه هي أيضأ لفتة من اللفتات التي تجعلنا على قناعة أن وراء قلم القديس يوحنا روحاً يشهد ويملي ويبدع! 

تم الأصحاح الثانى عشر*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 سبتمبر 2017)

*الأصحاح الثالث عشر​
أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآب إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى. فَحِينَ كَانَ الْعَشَاءُ وَقَدْ أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي قَلْبِ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ. يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآب قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجَ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ يَمْضِي. قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا. ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَلٍ وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَّزِراً بِهَا. فَجَاءَ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ. فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَاكَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَنْتَ تَغْسِلُ رِجْلَيَّ!». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنْتَ الآنَ مَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ وَلَكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ». قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَداً!» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَغْسِلُكَ فَلَيْسَ لَكَ مَعِي نَصِيبٌ». قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَيْسَ رِجْلَيَّ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً يَدَيَّ وَرَأْسِي». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي قَدِ اغْتَسَلَ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ إِلاَّ إِلَى غَسْلِ رِجْلَيْهِ بَلْ هُوَ طَاهِرٌ كُلُّهُ. وَأَنْتُمْ طَاهِرُونَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّكُمْ». لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ مُسَلِّمَهُ لِذَلِكَ قَالَ: «لَسْتُمْ كُلُّكُمْ طَاهِرِينَ». فَلَمَّا كَانَ قَدْ غَسَلَ أَرْجُلَهُمْ وَأَخَذَ ثِيَابَهُ وَاتَّكَأَ أَيْضاً قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَتَفْهَمُونَ مَا قَدْ صَنَعْتُ بِكُمْ؟. أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّماً وَسَيِّداً وَحَسَناً تَقُولُونَ لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذَلِكَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ. لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ. إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ. لَسْتُ أَقُولُ عَنْ جَمِيعِكُمْ. أَنَا أَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ اخْتَرْتُهُمْ. لَكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ: الَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي الْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ. أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: الَّذِي يَقْبَلُ مَنْ أُرْسِلُهُ يَقْبَلُنِي والَّذِي يَقْبَلُنِي يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي». لَمَّا قَالَ يَسُوعُ هَذَا اضْطَرَبَ بِالرُّوحِ وَشَهِدَ وَقَالَ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي». فَكَانَ التّلاَمِيذُ يَنْظُرُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَهُمْ مُحْتَارُونَ فِي مَنْ قَالَ عَنْهُ. وَكَانَ مُتَّكِئاً فِي حِضْنِ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ. فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَ مَنْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ الَّذِي قَالَ عَنْهُ. فَاتَّكَأَ ذَاكَ عَلَى صَدْرِ يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ مَنْ هُوَ؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «هُوَ ذَاكَ الَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ. فَبَعْدَ اللُّقْمَةِ دَخَلَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ». وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْهَمْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ لِمَاذَا كَلَّمَهُ بِه. لأَنَّ قَوْماً إِذْ كَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ مَعَ يَهُوذَا ظَنُّوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ قَالَ لَهُ: اشْتَرِ مَا نَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ لِلْعِيدِ أَوْ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ شَيْئاً لِلْفُقَرَاءِ. فَذَاكَ لَمَّا أَخَذَ اللُّقْمَةَ خَرَجَ لِلْوَقْتِ. وَكَانَ لَيْلاً. فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الآنَ تَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَمَجَّدَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ. إِنْ كَانَ اللَّهُ قَدْ تَمَجَّدَ فِيهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَيُمَجِّدُهُ فِي ذَاتِهِ وَيُمَجِّدُهُ سَرِيعاً. يَا أَوْلاَدِي أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً قَلِيلاً بَعْدُ. سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَكَمَا قُلْتُ لِلْيَهُودِ: حَيْثُ أَذْهَبُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الآنَ. وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. بِهَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعُ أَنَّكُمْ تلاَمِيذِي: إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ حُبٌّ بَعْضاً لِبَعْضٍ». قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ؟» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «حَيْثُ أَذْهَبُ لاَ تَقْدِرُ الآنَ أَنْ تَتْبَعَنِي وَلَكِنَّكَ سَتَتْبَعُنِي أَخِيراً». قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لِمَاذَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَتْبَعَكَ الآنَ؟ إِنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنْكَ». أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَتَضَعُ نَفْسَكَ عَنِّي؟ اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ يَصِيحُ الدِّيكُ حَتَّى تُنْكِرَنِي ثلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ»
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 سبتمبر 2017)

*الجزء الرابع: إنجيل المحبة
العشاء الأخير وأحاديث الوداع مع التلا ميد الأخصاء
‏من الأصحاح الثالث عشر إلى الأصحاح السابع عشر​
‏في هذه الأصحاحات، يرتفع القديس يوحنا في تسجيلاته إلى أعلى خصائص أسلوبه الروحي في التعبير عن المحبة, حيث لا يتخللها ما يجرح المحبة ويدميها إلا التنويه عن خيانة يهوذا، أحد المحبوبين الذي باع المحبة وذبحها. 
‏ويمكن تقسيم ما جاء في هذه الأصحاحات إلى: 
1-	آخر أعمال المحبة وتاجها، وجرحها القاتل: (الأصحاح 13). 
2-	الأحاديث الأخيرة، والمواعيد السخية: (الأصحاحات 14- 15 - 16). 
3-	صلاة التكريس، والوجه متجه نحو السماء: (الأصحاح 17). 
‏وأهم محتويات هذه الأجزاء هي: 
‏عشاء المحبالقديس(1:13-20) 
+ «إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم، أحبهم إلى المنتهى» 
+ قام عن العشاء‏، وخلع ثيابه، وابتدأ يغسل أرجل تلاميذه ... 
+ فأنتم يجب عليكم أن يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض ... 
+ ليس رسول أعظم من مرسله. 
‏فرز الخائن: «فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا» (26:13). 
الوصية الجديدة: وصية المحبة (34:13-35) 
التحذير لبطرس (36:13-38) 
‏حديث الوداع: الذهاب والعودة . (الأصحاح 14). 
+ «أنا أمضى لاعد لكم مكاناً ... (ثم) آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إلي». 
+ «أنا هو الطريق، والحق، والحياة». 
+ «ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بى». 
+ «الذي رآني ، فقد رأى الآب». 
+ «أنا في الآب، والآب في». 
+ «إن كنتم تحبونني ، فاحفظوا وصاياي». 
+ « أنا أطلب من الآب، فيعطيكم معزياً آخر, ليمكث معكم إلى الآبد». 
+ «لا أترككم يتامى، إني آتي إليكم». 
+ «إليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً». 
+ «سلاماً أترك لكم، سلامي أعطيكم». 
‏حديث الوداع الثاني: الوحدة العضوية مع المسيح : (الأصحاح 15). 
+ «أنا الكرمة الحقيقية، وأبي الكرام». 
+ «أنا الكرمة، وأنتم الأغصان». 
+ «كما أحبني الآب، كذلك أحببتكم أنا. اثبتوا في محبتي».
+ «هذه هي وصيتي أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا، كما أحببتكم». 
+ «أنتم أحبائي إن فعلتم ما أوصيكم به». 
+ «إن كان العالم يبغضكم، فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضني قبلكم». 
+ «ومتى جاء المعزى الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عد الآب يبثق، فهو يشهد لى وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً». 
‏حديث الوداع الثالث: الانطلاق والعودة: (الأصحاح 16). 
+ «إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق, لأنه إن لم أنطلق، لا يأتيكم المعزي». 
+ «ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم». 
+ «ومتى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق». 
+ «سأراكم أيضاً (ثانية)، فتفرح قلوبكم، ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم». 
+ «كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم». 
+ «تأتي ساعة حين لا أكلمكم أيضاً بأمثال بل أخبركم عن الآب علانية»
+ «الآب نفسه يحبكم لأنكم قد أحببتموني». 
+ «تأتي ساعة تتفرقون فيها كل واحد إلى خاصته وتتركوني وحدي وأنا لست وحدي لأن الآب معي». 
‏ختام أحاديث الوداع. (33:16). 
+ «كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فى سلام
+ في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 
+ لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم». 
‏صلاة المسيح التي غيرت مجرى الدهور: (الأصحاح 17) 
‏صلاة المسيح رفعت الإنسان إلى أعلى من رتبته الأولى: (21:17-24) 
صلاة المسيح سلمت الإنسان المفدى صك الحياة الأبدية: (2:17). 
‏صلاة المسيح فتحت معرفته وقدسته لاستيعاب طبيعة الله في ذاته: (3:17 و17 و26) 
صلاة المسيح استعلنت وحدة أبوة وبنوة الله في ذاته: (5:17 و10 و21). 
‏صلاة المسيح أدخلت الإنسان الجديد في الوجود الإلهي الفائق، ليفقد أنانيته وتفتنه إلى الأبد: (21:17و23) 
‏صلاة المسيح أنعمت عليه بحب الآب، بوساطة الابن الوحيد، ليعيش فيه التبني: (23:17-26) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 سبتمبر 2017)

*الجزء الرابع: إنجيل المحبة
العشاء الأخير وأحاديث الوداع مع التلا ميد الأخصاء
‏من الأصحاح الثالث عشر إلى الأصحاح السابع عشر​
‏في هذه الأصحاحات، يرتفع القديس يوحنا في تسجيلاته إلى أعلى خصائص أسلوبه الروحي في التعبير عن المحبة, حيث لا يتخللها ما يجرح المحبة ويدميها إلا التنويه عن خيانة يهوذا، أحد المحبوبين الذي باع المحبة وذبحها. 
‏ويمكن تقسيم ما جاء في هذه الأصحاحات إلى: 
1-	آخر أعمال المحبة وتاجها، وجرحها القاتل: (الأصحاح 13). 
2-	الأحاديث الأخيرة، والمواعيد السخية: (الأصحاحات 14- 15 - 16). 
3-	صلاة التكريس، والوجه متجه نحو السماء: (الأصحاح 17). 
‏وأهم محتويات هذه الأجزاء هي: 
‏عشاء المحبالقديس(1:13-20) 
+ «إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم، أحبهم إلى المنتهى» 
+ قام عن العشاء‏، وخلع ثيابه، وابتدأ يغسل أرجل تلاميذه ... 
+ فأنتم يجب عليكم أن يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض ... 
+ ليس رسول أعظم من مرسله. 
‏فرز الخائن: «فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا» (26:13). 
الوصية الجديدة: وصية المحبة (34:13-35) 
التحذير لبطرس (36:13-38) 
‏حديث الوداع: الذهاب والعودة . (الأصحاح 14). 
+ «أنا أمضى لاعد لكم مكاناً ... (ثم) آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إلي». 
+ «أنا هو الطريق، والحق، والحياة». 
+ «ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بى». 
+ «الذي رآني ، فقد رأى الآب». 
+ «أنا في الآب، والآب في». 
+ «إن كنتم تحبونني ، فاحفظوا وصاياي». 
+ « أنا أطلب من الآب، فيعطيكم معزياً آخر, ليمكث معكم إلى الآبد». 
+ «لا أترككم يتامى، إني آتي إليكم». 
+ «إليه نأتي وعنده نصنع منزلاً». 
+ «سلاماً أترك لكم، سلامي أعطيكم». 
‏حديث الوداع الثاني: الوحدة العضوية مع المسيح : (الأصحاح 15). 
+ «أنا الكرمة الحقيقية، وأبي الكرام». 
+ «أنا الكرمة، وأنتم الأغصان». 
+ «كما أحبني الآب، كذلك أحببتكم أنا. اثبتوا في محبتي».
+ «هذه هي وصيتي أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا، كما أحببتكم». 
+ «أنتم أحبائي إن فعلتم ما أوصيكم به». 
+ «إن كان العالم يبغضكم، فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضني قبلكم». 
+ «ومتى جاء المعزى الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق الذي من عد الآب يبثق، فهو يشهد لى وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً». 
‏حديث الوداع الثالث: الانطلاق والعودة: (الأصحاح 16). 
+ «إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق, لأنه إن لم أنطلق، لا يأتيكم المعزي». 
+ «ولكن إن ذهبت أرسله إليكم». 
+ «ومتى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق». 
+ «سأراكم أيضاً (ثانية)، فتفرح قلوبكم، ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم». 
+ «كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي يعطيكم». 
+ «تأتي ساعة حين لا أكلمكم أيضاً بأمثال بل أخبركم عن الآب علانية»
+ «الآب نفسه يحبكم لأنكم قد أحببتموني». 
+ «تأتي ساعة تتفرقون فيها كل واحد إلى خاصته وتتركوني وحدي وأنا لست وحدي لأن الآب معي». 
‏ختام أحاديث الوداع. (33:16). 
+ «كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فى سلام
+ في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق 
+ لكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم». 
‏صلاة المسيح التي غيرت مجرى الدهور: (الأصحاح 17) 
‏صلاة المسيح رفعت الإنسان إلى أعلى من رتبته الأولى: (21:17-24) 
صلاة المسيح سلمت الإنسان المفدى صك الحياة الأبدية: (2:17). 
‏صلاة المسيح فتحت معرفته وقدسته لاستيعاب طبيعة الله في ذاته: (3:17 و17 و26) 
صلاة المسيح استعلنت وحدة أبوة وبنوة الله في ذاته: (5:17 و10 و21). 
‏صلاة المسيح أدخلت الإنسان الجديد في الوجود الإلهي الفائق، ليفقد أنانيته وتفتنه إلى الأبد: (21:17و23) 
‏صلاة المسيح أنعمت عليه بحب الآب، بوساطة الابن الوحيد، ليعيش فيه التبني: (23:17-26) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 سبتمبر 2017)

*مكان البشاره: أورشليم للمره الاخبره
خدمة المحبة: غسل الأرجل​أ‌-	الرب يقوم عن العشاء، ليغسل أرجل تلاميذه، لتكريسهم للخدمة، كنموذج لما ينبغي أن تكون عليه المحبة بين المرسلين، وما هوا لاتضاع، كسر الكمال للكرازة والرسالة (1:13-20) 
ب‌-	الرب يكف مسبقاً عن خيانة يهوذا. ويعطي يوحنا علامة خاصة ليتعرف عليه (21:13-33) 
ت‌-	الوصية الجديدة: المحبة (34:13-35). 
ث‌-	 الرب يحذر بطرس من تجربة الانكار التي سيسقط فيها (36:13-38). 
بذل المحبة (1:13-20)
في صميم سر العشاء، ومن جوهر لاهوت الإفخارستيا، يقدم إنجيل يوحنا سرده التاريخي الفريد لطقس «غسل الأرجل» كنموذج حي لكرازة المحبة، في جو روحي مشبع بالعواطف. والرواية تمتاز بالدقة الحركية والحيوية الناطقة، وتسودها شفافية المسيح الحساسة والرقيقة والخجولة في إشارته نحو التلميذ الخائن الذي اندس وسط الأطهار. كمأ يظهر القديس بطرس، بملامحه المتدفقة حيوية، سواء في اندفاعه أو في إحجامه . 
‏ورواية غسل الأرجل تنقسم إلى قسمين: قسم يسرد عملية غسل الأرجل بملابساتها (2-11‏)، والقسم الآخر يسرد ‏الدرس المتحصل منها (12-20)

1:13  أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى.​
‏قبل الفصح: الحديث عن زمن العشاء الأخير الذي حدده إنجيل يوحنا قبل الفصح أي قبل 14 نيسان، وهو يختلف في ذلك عن الثلاثة الأناجيل الأخرى التي حددته بوقت الفصح نفسه، أي أن عشاء الفصح كان في 14 نيسان. 
‏ولكن سواء إنجيل يوحنا أو الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى فكل منها كان يجتهد لإثبات أن الفصح اليهودي قد أكمل والى الأبد سواء بهذا العشاء الأخيرا لذي ذبح فيه المسيح نفسه بالنية، أو بذبح المسيح فعلاً على الصليب على أيدي اليهود، عوض خروف الفصح. 
‏ومن جهة القديس يوحنا، فقد أكد أن الفصح الحقيقي, الذي كانت كل أعياد الفصح السابقة رمزا له, قد أُكمل والى الأبد بذبح «حمل الله» يسوع المسيح، على الصليب لرفع خطايا العالم؛ وذلك في نفس ميعاد ذبح خروف الفصح في 14 ‏نيسان، ليصح المسيح فصح الدهور كلها: «الخروف القائم في السماء كأنه مذبوح». وهذه الصورة الفصحية الدائمة للمسيح في السماء، باعتباره خروف الفصح الأبدي، ملأت كل رؤيا القديس يوحنا حيث ظهر المسيح بصورته الفصحية هذه، كخروف الفصح، ما يقرب من خمس عشرة مرة!! 
‏وحتى الكنيسة المعتبرة جسده, ظهرت في الرؤيا كامرأة «الخروف» التي جُبلت من ضلعه، بل «من لحمه وعظامه». بل من دم صليبه، ورآها القديس يوحنا متهيئة ومزينة بصلوات وتبررات القديسين, وأنها وشيكة الظهور معه: «لنفرح ونتهلل ونعطه المجد، لأن عرس الخروف (استعلان الملكوت الأخير) قد جاء، وامرأته هيأت نفسها، وأعطيت أن تلبس بتزا (كتان أبيض وهو لباس خدمة الكهنوت ) نقيا بهيا، لأن البز هو تبررات القديسين.» (رؤ7:19-8) 
‏والعجيب جداً أن الكنيسة المجيدة المحبوبة والمعشوقة لدى عريسها «الخروف» الفصحي، الذي ذُبح من أجلها فامشتراها بدمه وولدها من روحه يوم 14 نيسان، هي نفسها التي رأها القديس يوحنا في رؤياه بصورة أورشليم الجديدة عينها، مدينة الملك العظيم, وطن القديسين, بأسوارها الكريمة وأبوابها اللؤلؤية: «تُسمين أسوارك خلاصاً وأبوابك تسبيحاً» (إش18:60)؛ «ثم جاء إلي واحد من السبعة الملائكة... وتكلم معي قائلاً: هلم فأريك العروس امرأة الخروف. وذهب بي بالروح إلى جبل عظيم عال، وأراني المدينة العظيمة، أورشليم المقدسة، نازلة من السماء من عند الله. (لها) مجد الله... ولم أر فيها هيكلاً, لأن الرب... والخروف هيكلها... والخروف سراجها... ولن يدخلها شيء دنس، ولا ما يصنع رجساً وكذباً، إلا المكتوبين في سفر حياة الخروف !!» (رؤ9:21-27) 
‏لقد تجلى المسيح في سفر الرؤيا، ليأخذ أقصى صورة للفداء والخلاص الذي أكمله على الصليب في 14 نيسان, أمام عيني التلميذ المحبوب، ليظهر في سفر الرؤيا بشكل خروف الفصح, كأعمق تعبير عن بذل المحبة الدائم والخالد والأبدي, وكصفة ثابتة أزلية للمسيح «الفادي». 
«وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت, لينتقل من هذا العالم إلى الآب»: القديس يوحنا يتكلم عن «علم» المسيح، ليس كأنه وليد الظروف والحوادث، بل هو العلم الفائق على الزمن وحوادثه، فهو العلم الكلي الذي يرى ويفحص كل الدهور، وما وراء الدهور، كل ما للانسان، وكل ما ما لله بآن واحد. لذلك تأتي الكلمة كحال دائم «هو عالم» بصورة العلم المطلق. وأمام الحوادث القادمة، يقف علم المسيح المسبق، لا كمحرك للحوادث، بل كمصور للآلام القادمة في نفسه ليعطيها مزيداً من الواقعية، وقد استخدم المسيح علمه بآلامه, المزمع أن تكون، ليستعلن لاهوته، ويكشف عن صدق حبه لأخصائه, الذي هو مزمع أن يتركهم في العالم ليمضي هو إلى الآب. ثم طرح آلامه المزمعة وراء ظهره، ليتفرغ لتعزية أحبائه ويمارس عمل محبته. 
‏«ساعته قد جأءت»: ‏قبل أن «تأتي ساعته» لم يكن لأحد عليه سلطان. وطالما رفع أعداؤه الأيدي بالحجارة، ولكن أن يكملوا مشيئتهم فهذا مستحيل، ولكن الآن «أتت الساعة» فانفك قيد سلطانهم الأثيم، وانطلقت حريتهم الشريرة ليصنعوا كل ما شاءوا: «هذه ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة» (لو53:22)
‏وهكذا يبدو مجيء الساعة وكأنها حتمية، ولكن الحتمية الزمنية لا تخضع إلا لمشيئة الله: «لأن الرب يصنع أمراً مقضياً به على الأرض» (رو28:9). وقضاء الله وحتمياته ذو غايات وأهداف. فحتمية الله لا بد وأن تنشىء حتمية، فحتمية الساعة (الموت) كان وراءها بالضرورة حتمية القيامة: «لأنهم لم يكونوا، بعد, يعرفون الكتاب أنه ينبغي أن يقوم مم الأصوات.» (يو9:20) 
‏والترجمة العربية «ينبغي» يلزم هنا أن تكون «حتماً». فالقيامة بالنسبة للمسيح المسجى في القبر ليست هي أمراً لائقاً وحسب, بل هي أمر حتمي بأقصى ما تكون الحتمية.
‏في إنجيل القديس لوقا نجد المسيح يسير نحو هذه «الساعة» متجهاً إليها بكل مشيئته: «وحين تمت الأيام لارتفاعه، ثبت وجهه لينطلق إلى أورشثليم» (لو51:9‏). فهو لم يكن عالماً بها وحسب، بل وكان يريدها، بل جاء من أجلها: «لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة» (يو27:12). كان المسيح يتجاوز مرارتها بسهولة لأنه كان يتطلع إلى غايتها السعيدة: «لينتقل إلى الآب», «الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزي.» (عب2:12) 
‏لم يقلق المسيح من مجيء «الساعة»، فقد غطى حبه لأخصائه كل مرارة ما قبلها. وحبه للآب غطى ما بعدها، أما الساعة نفسها فكانت فرصته العظمى ليكشف حباً: «ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا» (يو13:15), حيث سيرى العالم سلطانه الفريد, كيف سيضع نفسه من أجل من أحبهم إلى المنتهى, وكيف سيأخذها مستهيناً بالموت وظلام القبر وظلم القاتلين. وحينئذ ستصبح «الساعة» بكل آلامها سجل مجد في السماء وسجل شرف في الأرض، يتوق ملوك ورؤساء وأنبياء كثيرون لو يفوزوا بوضع إمضائهم على صفحاته، شهوداً أو شهداء، ليحسبوا من أبناء هذه «الساعة». 
‏فالأن، لو نظرنا إلى هذه «الساعة» وما تحمله من معان ومفاعيل وعواطفت مزدحمة، لوجدنا أنها لحظة القمة في حياة المسيح، فهي ساعة العودة إلى الآب، إلى الحضن الأبدي، حيث المجد القائم من قبل إنشاء العالم، وهي ساعة ختام مسيرة الحب بين الرفاق، الحب إلى المنتهى أو الذى بلا نهاية، وهي ساعة الضربة القاضية لدحر سلطان الموت والخطية لخلاص الإنسان,  الساعة التي رأتها كل الأجييال السالفة بالرؤى والأحلام، فنظروها من بعيد وحيوها (عب13:11). وقد سلح الآب ابنه بكل سلطانه الخاص. «قد دفع كل شيء إلى يديه» (يو3:13)، حتى اسمه الخاص، ليجوز هذه الساعة ضد كل قوى الأعداء المتضافرة, ليخرج منها غالباً لحسابنا، ولكي يغلب دائمأ: «وقد أعطي إكليلاً، وخرج غالباً ولكي يغلب» (رؤ2:6)~ فهي ساعة النصرة والمجد للإنسان، كل إنسان. 
‏«إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم, أحبهم إلى المنتهى»: القديس يوحنا هو المتكلم، وهو خير من يتكلم عن حب الرب لخاصته الذين اختارهم من العالم. ولكن الحب هنا يُستعلن بروح يوحنا وروح المسيح على مستوى «المنتهى»، أى نهاية قدرة المسيح على العطاء، عطاء الذات، وقدرة الأحبة على الأخذ. فهو حب الشركة، شركة الروح مع الروح, وهي الشركة التي استعلنها بل استكملها على العشاء, فيوحنا يتكلم الآن بعد أن أدرك وقاس وذاق طعم الدم في كأس الخلاص، وقوة الجسد المُقام في الخبزة المكسورة في تلك الليلة الخالدة، التي فيها أذاب حبه، كل حبه، مع روحه في كأس!! 
+ ‏«لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر... نبتهج ونفرح بك, نذكر حبك أكثر من الخمر، بالحق يحبونك» (نش2:1-4‏) 
‏لقد اختفى طعم الخمر وبقي حبه مع روحه، فكيف لا يقول يوحنا «أحبهم إلى المنتهى»؟ 
+ «اشربوا واسكروا أيها الأحباء.» (نش1:5) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 سبتمبر 2017)

*مكان البشاره: أورشليم للمره الاخبره
خدمة المحبة: غسل الأرجل​أ‌-	الرب يقوم عن العشاء، ليغسل أرجل تلاميذه، لتكريسهم للخدمة، كنموذج لما ينبغي أن تكون عليه المحبة بين المرسلين، وما هوا لاتضاع، كسر الكمال للكرازة والرسالة (1:13-20) 
ب‌-	الرب يكف مسبقاً عن خيانة يهوذا. ويعطي يوحنا علامة خاصة ليتعرف عليه (21:13-33) 
ت‌-	الوصية الجديدة: المحبة (34:13-35). 
ث‌-	 الرب يحذر بطرس من تجربة الانكار التي سيسقط فيها (36:13-38). 
بذل المحبة (1:13-20)
في صميم سر العشاء، ومن جوهر لاهوت الإفخارستيا، يقدم إنجيل يوحنا سرده التاريخي الفريد لطقس «غسل الأرجل» كنموذج حي لكرازة المحبة، في جو روحي مشبع بالعواطف. والرواية تمتاز بالدقة الحركية والحيوية الناطقة، وتسودها شفافية المسيح الحساسة والرقيقة والخجولة في إشارته نحو التلميذ الخائن الذي اندس وسط الأطهار. كمأ يظهر القديس بطرس، بملامحه المتدفقة حيوية، سواء في اندفاعه أو في إحجامه . 
‏ورواية غسل الأرجل تنقسم إلى قسمين: قسم يسرد عملية غسل الأرجل بملابساتها (2-11‏)، والقسم الآخر يسرد ‏الدرس المتحصل منها (12-20)

1:13  أَمَّا يَسُوعُ قَبْلَ عِيدِ الْفِصْحِ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ سَاعَتَهُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ لِيَنْتَقِلَ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآبِ إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ أَحَبَّ خَاصَّتَهُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْعَالَمِ أَحَبَّهُمْ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى.​
‏قبل الفصح: الحديث عن زمن العشاء الأخير الذي حدده إنجيل يوحنا قبل الفصح أي قبل 14 نيسان، وهو يختلف في ذلك عن الثلاثة الأناجيل الأخرى التي حددته بوقت الفصح نفسه، أي أن عشاء الفصح كان في 14 نيسان. 
‏ولكن سواء إنجيل يوحنا أو الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى فكل منها كان يجتهد لإثبات أن الفصح اليهودي قد أكمل والى الأبد سواء بهذا العشاء الأخيرا لذي ذبح فيه المسيح نفسه بالنية، أو بذبح المسيح فعلاً على الصليب على أيدي اليهود، عوض خروف الفصح. 
‏ومن جهة القديس يوحنا، فقد أكد أن الفصح الحقيقي, الذي كانت كل أعياد الفصح السابقة رمزا له, قد أُكمل والى الأبد بذبح «حمل الله» يسوع المسيح، على الصليب لرفع خطايا العالم؛ وذلك في نفس ميعاد ذبح خروف الفصح في 14 ‏نيسان، ليصح المسيح فصح الدهور كلها: «الخروف القائم في السماء كأنه مذبوح». وهذه الصورة الفصحية الدائمة للمسيح في السماء، باعتباره خروف الفصح الأبدي، ملأت كل رؤيا القديس يوحنا حيث ظهر المسيح بصورته الفصحية هذه، كخروف الفصح، ما يقرب من خمس عشرة مرة!! 
‏وحتى الكنيسة المعتبرة جسده, ظهرت في الرؤيا كامرأة «الخروف» التي جُبلت من ضلعه، بل «من لحمه وعظامه». بل من دم صليبه، ورآها القديس يوحنا متهيئة ومزينة بصلوات وتبررات القديسين, وأنها وشيكة الظهور معه: «لنفرح ونتهلل ونعطه المجد، لأن عرس الخروف (استعلان الملكوت الأخير) قد جاء، وامرأته هيأت نفسها، وأعطيت أن تلبس بتزا (كتان أبيض وهو لباس خدمة الكهنوت ) نقيا بهيا، لأن البز هو تبررات القديسين.» (رؤ7:19-8) 
‏والعجيب جداً أن الكنيسة المجيدة المحبوبة والمعشوقة لدى عريسها «الخروف» الفصحي، الذي ذُبح من أجلها فامشتراها بدمه وولدها من روحه يوم 14 نيسان، هي نفسها التي رأها القديس يوحنا في رؤياه بصورة أورشليم الجديدة عينها، مدينة الملك العظيم, وطن القديسين, بأسوارها الكريمة وأبوابها اللؤلؤية: «تُسمين أسوارك خلاصاً وأبوابك تسبيحاً» (إش18:60)؛ «ثم جاء إلي واحد من السبعة الملائكة... وتكلم معي قائلاً: هلم فأريك العروس امرأة الخروف. وذهب بي بالروح إلى جبل عظيم عال، وأراني المدينة العظيمة، أورشليم المقدسة، نازلة من السماء من عند الله. (لها) مجد الله... ولم أر فيها هيكلاً, لأن الرب... والخروف هيكلها... والخروف سراجها... ولن يدخلها شيء دنس، ولا ما يصنع رجساً وكذباً، إلا المكتوبين في سفر حياة الخروف !!» (رؤ9:21-27) 
‏لقد تجلى المسيح في سفر الرؤيا، ليأخذ أقصى صورة للفداء والخلاص الذي أكمله على الصليب في 14 نيسان, أمام عيني التلميذ المحبوب، ليظهر في سفر الرؤيا بشكل خروف الفصح, كأعمق تعبير عن بذل المحبة الدائم والخالد والأبدي, وكصفة ثابتة أزلية للمسيح «الفادي». 
«وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت, لينتقل من هذا العالم إلى الآب»: القديس يوحنا يتكلم عن «علم» المسيح، ليس كأنه وليد الظروف والحوادث، بل هو العلم الفائق على الزمن وحوادثه، فهو العلم الكلي الذي يرى ويفحص كل الدهور، وما وراء الدهور، كل ما للانسان، وكل ما ما لله بآن واحد. لذلك تأتي الكلمة كحال دائم «هو عالم» بصورة العلم المطلق. وأمام الحوادث القادمة، يقف علم المسيح المسبق، لا كمحرك للحوادث، بل كمصور للآلام القادمة في نفسه ليعطيها مزيداً من الواقعية، وقد استخدم المسيح علمه بآلامه, المزمع أن تكون، ليستعلن لاهوته، ويكشف عن صدق حبه لأخصائه, الذي هو مزمع أن يتركهم في العالم ليمضي هو إلى الآب. ثم طرح آلامه المزمعة وراء ظهره، ليتفرغ لتعزية أحبائه ويمارس عمل محبته. 
‏«ساعته قد جأءت»: ‏قبل أن «تأتي ساعته» لم يكن لأحد عليه سلطان. وطالما رفع أعداؤه الأيدي بالحجارة، ولكن أن يكملوا مشيئتهم فهذا مستحيل، ولكن الآن «أتت الساعة» فانفك قيد سلطانهم الأثيم، وانطلقت حريتهم الشريرة ليصنعوا كل ما شاءوا: «هذه ساعتكم وسلطان الظلمة» (لو53:22)
‏وهكذا يبدو مجيء الساعة وكأنها حتمية، ولكن الحتمية الزمنية لا تخضع إلا لمشيئة الله: «لأن الرب يصنع أمراً مقضياً به على الأرض» (رو28:9). وقضاء الله وحتمياته ذو غايات وأهداف. فحتمية الله لا بد وأن تنشىء حتمية، فحتمية الساعة (الموت) كان وراءها بالضرورة حتمية القيامة: «لأنهم لم يكونوا، بعد, يعرفون الكتاب أنه ينبغي أن يقوم مم الأصوات.» (يو9:20) 
‏والترجمة العربية «ينبغي» يلزم هنا أن تكون «حتماً». فالقيامة بالنسبة للمسيح المسجى في القبر ليست هي أمراً لائقاً وحسب, بل هي أمر حتمي بأقصى ما تكون الحتمية.
‏في إنجيل القديس لوقا نجد المسيح يسير نحو هذه «الساعة» متجهاً إليها بكل مشيئته: «وحين تمت الأيام لارتفاعه، ثبت وجهه لينطلق إلى أورشثليم» (لو51:9‏). فهو لم يكن عالماً بها وحسب، بل وكان يريدها، بل جاء من أجلها: «لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة» (يو27:12). كان المسيح يتجاوز مرارتها بسهولة لأنه كان يتطلع إلى غايتها السعيدة: «لينتقل إلى الآب», «الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزي.» (عب2:12) 
‏لم يقلق المسيح من مجيء «الساعة»، فقد غطى حبه لأخصائه كل مرارة ما قبلها. وحبه للآب غطى ما بعدها، أما الساعة نفسها فكانت فرصته العظمى ليكشف حباً: «ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا» (يو13:15), حيث سيرى العالم سلطانه الفريد, كيف سيضع نفسه من أجل من أحبهم إلى المنتهى, وكيف سيأخذها مستهيناً بالموت وظلام القبر وظلم القاتلين. وحينئذ ستصبح «الساعة» بكل آلامها سجل مجد في السماء وسجل شرف في الأرض، يتوق ملوك ورؤساء وأنبياء كثيرون لو يفوزوا بوضع إمضائهم على صفحاته، شهوداً أو شهداء، ليحسبوا من أبناء هذه «الساعة». 
‏فالأن، لو نظرنا إلى هذه «الساعة» وما تحمله من معان ومفاعيل وعواطفت مزدحمة، لوجدنا أنها لحظة القمة في حياة المسيح، فهي ساعة العودة إلى الآب، إلى الحضن الأبدي، حيث المجد القائم من قبل إنشاء العالم، وهي ساعة ختام مسيرة الحب بين الرفاق، الحب إلى المنتهى أو الذى بلا نهاية، وهي ساعة الضربة القاضية لدحر سلطان الموت والخطية لخلاص الإنسان,  الساعة التي رأتها كل الأجييال السالفة بالرؤى والأحلام، فنظروها من بعيد وحيوها (عب13:11). وقد سلح الآب ابنه بكل سلطانه الخاص. «قد دفع كل شيء إلى يديه» (يو3:13)، حتى اسمه الخاص، ليجوز هذه الساعة ضد كل قوى الأعداء المتضافرة, ليخرج منها غالباً لحسابنا، ولكي يغلب دائمأ: «وقد أعطي إكليلاً، وخرج غالباً ولكي يغلب» (رؤ2:6)~ فهي ساعة النصرة والمجد للإنسان، كل إنسان. 
‏«إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم, أحبهم إلى المنتهى»: القديس يوحنا هو المتكلم، وهو خير من يتكلم عن حب الرب لخاصته الذين اختارهم من العالم. ولكن الحب هنا يُستعلن بروح يوحنا وروح المسيح على مستوى «المنتهى»، أى نهاية قدرة المسيح على العطاء، عطاء الذات، وقدرة الأحبة على الأخذ. فهو حب الشركة، شركة الروح مع الروح, وهي الشركة التي استعلنها بل استكملها على العشاء, فيوحنا يتكلم الآن بعد أن أدرك وقاس وذاق طعم الدم في كأس الخلاص، وقوة الجسد المُقام في الخبزة المكسورة في تلك الليلة الخالدة، التي فيها أذاب حبه، كل حبه، مع روحه في كأس!! 
+ ‏«لأن حبك أطيب من الخمر... نبتهج ونفرح بك, نذكر حبك أكثر من الخمر، بالحق يحبونك» (نش2:1-4‏) 
‏لقد اختفى طعم الخمر وبقي حبه مع روحه، فكيف لا يقول يوحنا «أحبهم إلى المنتهى»؟ 
+ «اشربوا واسكروا أيها الأحباء.» (نش1:5) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 سبتمبر 2017)

*2:13 فَحِينَ كَانَ الْعَشَاءُ وَقَدْ أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي قَلْبِ يَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ أَنْ يُسَلِّمَهُ.​
‏لا يستطيع الإنسان أن يحيط بهذا المنظر وما احتواه، كيف جمع أقدس حب مع أشنع خيانة وعلى مائدة واحدة، حتى في أقدس ليلة من ليالي الحياة على الأرض، والله قائم على مائدة حبه، ممثلاً بابنه وسط آخير مختاريه، يسقيهم حبه، يسقيهم من روحه، ويطعمهم من لحمه، كيف يندس هكذا الشيطان، بعد أن وجد له مسكناً في إنسان؟ 
‏أي قلب هذا الذي ليهوذا ابن سمعان الإسخريوطي؟ هل قد من حديد بارد، حتى يتقمصه هكذا الشيطان المارد؟ ألم يأخذ نصيبه الكامل من الحب المنسكب من قلب الله كبقية المختارين، كيف بدده، بل كيف مزقه وداسه برجليه، والتفت ليفتك بالقلب الذي أحبه؟ ولكن هذه هي الخطية، وهذا هو الإنسان حينما يغويه الشيطان! «لأن محبة المال أصل لكل الشرور، الذي إذ ابتغاه قوم ضلوا عن الإيمان, وطعنوا أنفسهم بأوجاع كثيرة.» (اتي10:6‏) 
إنهما زيارتان مشنومتان استضاف فيهما يهوذا صديقه المُهلك، الاولى ألقى في قلبه المشورة، فقبلها, وهان عليه أن يسلم من أحبه؛ والثانية جاءه ساكناً كصاحب بيت لينفذ معه الخطة.
‏لهفي على قلب يوحنا الملتهب حباً ورقة، كيف استطاع وهو يتأمل يهوذا أن يحتمل جرأته وفجوره وهو يجلس بجوار الرب يصطنع التلمذة ويتصنع المودة ة بلسانه الألين من الزيت وهو نصال؟ أي دموع كتمها هذا الحبيب؟ وأية غصة أصابت حلقه فمنعته من الصراخ؟ 
‏ولكن إن كان مثل هذا قد جرى ليوحنا, فماذا كان يجري في قلب المخلص؟ وهو لا يرى فقط النصال الذي يخفيه يهوذا، بل كان يحسه في جنبه بل في قلبه! ولكن العجيب في الرب, وهو صانع العجائب كلها, أن قلبه لم يهتز بالبفضة إزاء يهوذا ولا قيد شعرة، ألا يشرق الرب شمسه على الابرار والأشثرار؟ بل ظل يلاطفه ويغمس اللقمة ويعطيها له بيده كما يحنو الأب ‏على صغيره بما لم يصنعه مع الآخرين، وحتى حينما جاء بقبلة التسليم بادره الرب بنداء الصداقة: «يا صاحب لماذا جئت؟» (مت50:26). وهذه هي قدرة الرب التي لا يبلغها عقل بشر، كيف يعزل، في حبه، الخاطىء عن خطيئته. فمعركته الاولى والأخيرة هي مع الخطيئة، وليس مع الخاطىء‏، ولكنه نعى يوم مولده, فتمنا لو لم يولد، لأنه علم كيف سيخنق نفسه رافضاً الحياة التي أخذ!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 سبتمبر 2017)

*3:13-4  يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجَ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ يَمْضِي. قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا.​
«وهو عالم أن الآب قد دفع كل شيء إلى يديه»: ‏القديس يوحنا هو المتكلم، وكأنه بلسان المسيح، يمهد لصورة العبد الخديم التي استعارها لنفسه منحنياً على أرجل تلاميذه. فيوحنا يحاول أن يرفع ذهن القارىء ليدرك من أي مركز علوي يتنازل المسيح وهو قابض بيديه عل أعنة كل ما في السمرات والأرض من سلطان، وهو يستخدم هاتين اليدين في غسل أرجل تلاميذه. ويشدد يوحنا، هنا، على كلمة «يديه» لأنها مركز الأعجوبة الإلهية، فهي وهي قابضة على مصائر العالمين استطاعت أن تتعامل مع وسخ الأقدام بآن واحد. 
‏إبهتى أيتها السموات وافرحى يا أرض الإنسان! فالذى جاء من العلاء ليغسل قذر بتى آدم, ليس فقط إلى مواضع القلب الداخلية بل إلى وسخ السيرة والمسيرة.
ويجىء سفر العبرانيين ليكمل هذه العجيبة, فبعد أن نزل وتنازل هكذا, يقول سفر العبرانيين: «بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا, جلس فى يمين العظمة فى الأعالى, صائراً أعظم من الملائكة ....» (عب3:1-4)
«وأنه من عند الله خرج, والى الله يمضي»: ولكنه كما لم يخرج ببهاء مجده، إذ استلزم منه التجسد أن يخلي ذاته من عظمة لاهوته فتسربل باتضاع قامة الأرضيين، هكذا وفي طريق العودة استكثر على نفسه أن يعود ببهاء البشريين، بل ذهب وجروحه في يديه وجنبه مفتوح، حتى إذا تعذر علينا أن نتمثل بإخلاء الالوهية في نزوله، لا يتعذر علينا أن نتمثل باتضاع بشريته في صعوده. ومن ذا الذي يتأمل في إخلاء ألوهيته ولا يبهت؟ إنها معجزة الله!! ولكن أن نتأمل في إخلاء حتى بشريته فهذا أمر يذهل؛ إنها معجزة ابن الإنسان!! 
ولكن إن كان قانون الخروج من عد الله يخص ابن الله وحده وهي معجزته، فالمضي إلى الله قد صار قانون الإنسان وهي معجزتنا. فبالأولى: «ظهر الله في الجسد» (1تى4:3) وهو أمر يفوق طاقة تصورنا؛ ولكن بالثانية «نُظهر نحن معه» ‏(راجح كو4:3)، وهي بالإيمان في حدود رؤيتنا . 
‏وهكذا, بحسب تدبير نعمة الله وحكمته الفائقة بالإخلاء، اقتحم ابن الله الطريق إلينا، خرج من عد الله وحيداً فريداً ومه تهليل السمائيين، ليعود إليه باتضاع العبيد محملا بأبناء كثيرين، مفتتحا الطريق وسط تهليل الأرضيين والسمائيين حتى إلى قلب الله!! وصادقة هي الكلمة التي قالها: «أنا هو الطريق» (يو6:14)، إن في مجيئه إلينا من عند الله ما يساير ذهابه بنا إليه!! 
«والى الله يمضي»: هنا بيت القصيد، فبسبب هذا المضي إلى الله، وهو عالم أنه سيترك تلاميذه لخدمة هذا طولها وهذا عرضها: «اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم» (مت19:28)، رتب المسيح إعداد تلاميذه لهذه الخدمة بإجراء تقديسي يحمل الرمز والحقيقة معاً, وهو غسل أرجلهم بيديه لتقديسها واعدادها لمسيرة التبشير عبر جيع الأمم، ثم دعمهم بقوله: «الحق الحق أقول لكم الذي يقبل من أرسله، يقبلني ... » (يو20:13) 
‏وكأني بالرسل المبشرين الأطهار، كلما أعياهم المشي وكلت أقدامهم عن السير، جلسوا يتحسسون لمسات أصابع المسيح التي مرت على أقدامهم، فيجددون قوة، ثم يرفعون أعينهم إلى فوق فيجدونه ناظراً عليهم! 
‏وليس عبثأ، أيها القارىء العزيز، أن نجد في الإنجيل هاتين الآيتين ملتصقتين معاً: «يسوع وهو عالم ... أنه إلى الله يمضي, قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه ...»» 
‏وغسل الأرجل, الذي أجراه المسيح، قصره على تلاميذه من جهة الإرسالية لتبشير الأمم «أنتم الدين ثبتوا معي فى تجاربي» (لو28:22‏). لذلك لم يجر بعد ذلك في الكنيسة إلم من وجهة اتضاع المحبة، وتذكاراً سنويأ لخدمة غسل أرجل الرسل. 
«قام عن العشاء»: إذن، لم يكن غسل الأرجل استعداداً للعشاء كإجراء يستلزمه سر الإفخارستيا، بل هو إجراء ‏قائم بذاته، فهو مواز لقوة العشاء وملتحم به، لم يصنعه المسيح قبل العشاء ولا بعد العشاء. فبعد غسل الأرجل، جلسوا مرة أخرى وأكملوا العشاء. ومن شرح الرب لإجراء غسل الأرجل ومن ملابسات امتناع بطرس في البداية, نفهم أنه كما كان للعشاء, كشركة مع الرب, فرصة لتوزيع الأنصبة في ملكوت الله، هكذا فإن لقوة غسل الأرجل, كشركة مع الرب, فرصة لنوال ذات النصيب: «إن كنت لا أغسلك, فليس لك معي نصيب.» (يو8:13) 
‏إذن، فغسل الأرجل قد صار سراً ملتحمأ بسر الإفخارستيا. فإن كان سر الإفخارستيا يقوم على سر بذل الجسد والدم على الصليب، أي هو شركة في موت الرب وقيامته، فسر غسل الأرجل يقوم على سر انحناء الأكبر للأصغر بشبه العبد لسيده، فهو سر «أخذ شكل العبد» (راجع في7:2)، أحد أسرار المسيح الجوهرية, الأول سرائري يُجرى بالطقس، حيث يصير التحولل من خبز وخمر إلى جسد ودم؛ والثاني سري يجرى بخلع الكرامة، وبالائتزار بالاتضاع، بشبه المسيح. الأول صورته عشاء، وجوهره شركة مع المسيح في موته وقيامته؛ والثاني صورته غسل أرجل، وجوهره شركة مع قامة بر المسيح في اتضاع الألوهية؛ حيث يأخذ كل من الإفخارستيا وغسل الأرجل كلاهما صورة «السر» وقوته, من منطلق لاهوت المسيح المتحد بناسوته, فكلا السرين إلهي وبشري بآن واحد. 
‏لذلك، فاتضاع المسيح لا يُحسب عملاً بشريا مجرداً، بل هو عمل إلهي في جوهره، بشري في مظهره، خلاصى المفعول والهدف. لذلك نسمع المسيح يقول للمعمدان، الذي جفل وارتعب أن يضع يده على رأس المسيح لتكميل العماد: «اسمح الآن لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل بر» (مت15:3‏)» بر ماذا؟ بر الاتضاع!! أما المعمدان فيكمل بر الطاعة لصوت الله؛ وأما المسيح فليكمل بر الاتضاع الإلهي ومسحة المعمودية معاً، كعمل يهيىء لسر الصليب, وكما اقترنت المعمودية ببر الاتضاع توطئة لسر الصليب، هكذا اقترنت الافخارستيا أيضاً في سري العشاء وغسل الأرجل، لأنهما الصليب بعينه. فاتضاع المسيح الخلاصي كان هو كل حياة المسيح الذي تُوج بالصليب. 
‏«وخلع ثيابه, وأخذ منشفة, واتزر بها»: الثياب هنا هي «ثياب العشاء»، وهي أفخر ما يلبس الداعي أو المدعو لحفل العشاء الفصحي؛ وهي غالباً ما تكون مخصصة على مستوى كرامة الداعي والمدعوين. ولا يغيب عن بالنا أن المسيح عالم بأنه العشاء الأخير، ومن رواية الصليب ندرك أنه كان لباسأ خاصاً جداً تعارك عليه جنود الرومان، وأخيراً اقترعوا عليه. 
‏ونقرأ في المثل الذي وصفه المسيح عن حفل عشاء العرس: «فلما دخل الملك لينظر المتكئين، رأى هناك إنساناً لم يكن لابساً لباس العرس. فقال له: يا صاحب، كيف دخلت إلى هنا، وليس عليك لباس العرس.» (مت11:22-12) 
‏من هذا نستشف قيمة الثياب التي يرتديها الإنسان لحضور حفل عشاء. فخلع المسيح لثيابه، أي ليس فقط الثوب المطرز غالباً والمفتوح من أمام، بل وما تحته لأن الكلمة اليونانية لم تأت بالمفرد لتخصيص «الروب» الخارجي فقط، بل جاءت بالجمع. 
‏وهذا الإجراء, أي خلع الثياب, يُحتسب خارجاً عن اللياقة بالنسبة لكرامة أي إنسان وسط جماعة، لأنه سيظهر بالملابس الداخلية فقط، هذا الأمر لا يدركه علماء الكتاب الغربيون، فهذا الخلع هو من شأن الخدم والعبيد: أن يقف العبد بالقميص واللباس الداخلي يغسل أرجل أسياده! ولكن المسيح قصد ذلك قصداً ليتراءى أمامهم كعبد وبصورة لا تُنسى. كان يمكن للسيح أن يغسل أرجل تلاميذه، دون أن يخلع ثيابه، ولكه أصر على أن «يأخذ شكل العبد» (في7:2)، لأنها في عرف اللاهوت هي «درجة» دون درجة «شكل الإنسان». 
‏ومعروف رسمياً لدى قوانين العصور الأولى، وفي صميم القانون الروماني، أن «العبد» فاقد لحقوقه الإنساية، يُباع، ويُشترى، ويُرتهن، ويُعاقب، ويُقتل بيد صاحبه أو سيده، دون مؤاخذة.
‏والمسيح في تجسده، «أخذ شكل العبد» لا اتضاعاً فحسب، بل ونزولاً إلى الدرجة الحقيقية التي نزل إليها الإنسان بالخطية. فالإنسان لم يعد حراً أمام الله، أو حتى أمام الشيطان، وبالأكثر أمام الخطية. فقد اسُتعبد الإنسان فعلاً تحت سلطان الخطيئة القاتل وتحت سيادة الشيطان المستبد المهلك، وهذا هو واقع طبيعة الإنسان التي نزل إليها المسيح. فالمسيح لما تراءى أمام تلاميذه خلوا من ثياب كرامة الإنسان، فهو كان على حقيقة ما نزل إليه وليس مجرد تراء. ولم يكن مجرد «شكل العبد» بل وظيفته!! وهي هي الوظيفة التي سيرتفع فيها وبها إلى قمة المجد، إلى ما فوق شكل الانسان وطبيعته، حيث نستدعى نحن لكي نتغير عن «شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده» (في21:3)» أي من عبودية الخطية إلى حرية مجد أولاد الله. 
‏ولا ننسى أننا على مائدة الفصح، والفصح الأول في القديم هو فصح مصر، فصح الخروج من عبودية فرعون, حيث كان كل من وقف حوله ليتناول منه كان عبدا. وكان من شأن هذا الفصح الأول، أو من أعمق أسراره أنه أكلة التحرير، وطعام الفكاك والقوة، التي عبرت بهم أهوال الخروج وعبور البحر والبرية والتيه أربعين سنة، حتى أوصلتهم أرض الوعد والميعاد. ودمه، أي دم الخروف، بقدر ما كان كفارة للعبيد وأماناً لهم وسلاماً، كان رعبة على المستعبدين وهلاكاً للمستبدين. 
«وأخذ منشفة, واتزر بها»: 
‏والمسيح هنا، أمام الفصح، يعود بالبشرية في نفسه, ممثلاً للبشرية كلها, إلى وضعها الحقيقي كعبيد مستعبدين، وليعود بذهن التلاميذ إلى حال ابائهم المبيعين عبيدا تحت السخرة. فإلى تحت الصفر, هكذا نزل المسيح، حتى لا يغيب عبد واحد عن التحرير وحرية الخلاص. 
«وأخذ منشفة, واتزر بها»: ‏هذا طقس العبيد المتضعين، بحسب قول العلامة اليهودي المتنصر إدرزهيم، وتأتي كلمة «اتزر» باليونانية (     )‏، كما وردت في موضع آخر عن بطرس حينما كان عرياناً وعلم أنه الرب: «فقال ذلك التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لبطرس. هو الرب. فلما سمع سمعان بطرس أنه الرب، اتزو بثوبه, لأنه كان عرياناً وألقى نفسه في البحر.» (يو7:21) 
‏وبذلك يظهر لنا أن كلمة «اتزر بالمنشفة» تفيه معنى ربط المنشفة حول الوسط، على أن يكون جزء كبير منها حراً  للتنشيف به، وهذا هو السائد في طقس غسل الأرجل يوم خميس العهد في الكنيسة القبطية.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 سبتمبر 2017)

*3:13-4  يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجَ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ يَمْضِي. قَامَ عَنِ الْعَشَاءِ وَخَلَعَ ثِيَابَهُ وَأَخَذَ مِنْشَفَةً وَاتَّزَرَ بِهَا.​
«وهو عالم أن الآب قد دفع كل شيء إلى يديه»: ‏القديس يوحنا هو المتكلم، وكأنه بلسان المسيح، يمهد لصورة العبد الخديم التي استعارها لنفسه منحنياً على أرجل تلاميذه. فيوحنا يحاول أن يرفع ذهن القارىء ليدرك من أي مركز علوي يتنازل المسيح وهو قابض بيديه عل أعنة كل ما في السمرات والأرض من سلطان، وهو يستخدم هاتين اليدين في غسل أرجل تلاميذه. ويشدد يوحنا، هنا، على كلمة «يديه» لأنها مركز الأعجوبة الإلهية، فهي وهي قابضة على مصائر العالمين استطاعت أن تتعامل مع وسخ الأقدام بآن واحد. 
‏إبهتى أيتها السموات وافرحى يا أرض الإنسان! فالذى جاء من العلاء ليغسل قذر بتى آدم, ليس فقط إلى مواضع القلب الداخلية بل إلى وسخ السيرة والمسيرة.
ويجىء سفر العبرانيين ليكمل هذه العجيبة, فبعد أن نزل وتنازل هكذا, يقول سفر العبرانيين: «بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا, جلس فى يمين العظمة فى الأعالى, صائراً أعظم من الملائكة ....» (عب3:1-4)
«وأنه من عند الله خرج, والى الله يمضي»: ولكنه كما لم يخرج ببهاء مجده، إذ استلزم منه التجسد أن يخلي ذاته من عظمة لاهوته فتسربل باتضاع قامة الأرضيين، هكذا وفي طريق العودة استكثر على نفسه أن يعود ببهاء البشريين، بل ذهب وجروحه في يديه وجنبه مفتوح، حتى إذا تعذر علينا أن نتمثل بإخلاء الالوهية في نزوله، لا يتعذر علينا أن نتمثل باتضاع بشريته في صعوده. ومن ذا الذي يتأمل في إخلاء ألوهيته ولا يبهت؟ إنها معجزة الله!! ولكن أن نتأمل في إخلاء حتى بشريته فهذا أمر يذهل؛ إنها معجزة ابن الإنسان!! 
ولكن إن كان قانون الخروج من عد الله يخص ابن الله وحده وهي معجزته، فالمضي إلى الله قد صار قانون الإنسان وهي معجزتنا. فبالأولى: «ظهر الله في الجسد» (1تى4:3) وهو أمر يفوق طاقة تصورنا؛ ولكن بالثانية «نُظهر نحن معه» ‏(راجح كو4:3)، وهي بالإيمان في حدود رؤيتنا . 
‏وهكذا, بحسب تدبير نعمة الله وحكمته الفائقة بالإخلاء، اقتحم ابن الله الطريق إلينا، خرج من عد الله وحيداً فريداً ومه تهليل السمائيين، ليعود إليه باتضاع العبيد محملا بأبناء كثيرين، مفتتحا الطريق وسط تهليل الأرضيين والسمائيين حتى إلى قلب الله!! وصادقة هي الكلمة التي قالها: «أنا هو الطريق» (يو6:14)، إن في مجيئه إلينا من عند الله ما يساير ذهابه بنا إليه!! 
«والى الله يمضي»: هنا بيت القصيد، فبسبب هذا المضي إلى الله، وهو عالم أنه سيترك تلاميذه لخدمة هذا طولها وهذا عرضها: «اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم» (مت19:28)، رتب المسيح إعداد تلاميذه لهذه الخدمة بإجراء تقديسي يحمل الرمز والحقيقة معاً, وهو غسل أرجلهم بيديه لتقديسها واعدادها لمسيرة التبشير عبر جيع الأمم، ثم دعمهم بقوله: «الحق الحق أقول لكم الذي يقبل من أرسله، يقبلني ... » (يو20:13) 
‏وكأني بالرسل المبشرين الأطهار، كلما أعياهم المشي وكلت أقدامهم عن السير، جلسوا يتحسسون لمسات أصابع المسيح التي مرت على أقدامهم، فيجددون قوة، ثم يرفعون أعينهم إلى فوق فيجدونه ناظراً عليهم! 
‏وليس عبثأ، أيها القارىء العزيز، أن نجد في الإنجيل هاتين الآيتين ملتصقتين معاً: «يسوع وهو عالم ... أنه إلى الله يمضي, قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه ...»» 
‏وغسل الأرجل, الذي أجراه المسيح، قصره على تلاميذه من جهة الإرسالية لتبشير الأمم «أنتم الدين ثبتوا معي فى تجاربي» (لو28:22‏). لذلك لم يجر بعد ذلك في الكنيسة إلم من وجهة اتضاع المحبة، وتذكاراً سنويأ لخدمة غسل أرجل الرسل. 
«قام عن العشاء»: إذن، لم يكن غسل الأرجل استعداداً للعشاء كإجراء يستلزمه سر الإفخارستيا، بل هو إجراء ‏قائم بذاته، فهو مواز لقوة العشاء وملتحم به، لم يصنعه المسيح قبل العشاء ولا بعد العشاء. فبعد غسل الأرجل، جلسوا مرة أخرى وأكملوا العشاء. ومن شرح الرب لإجراء غسل الأرجل ومن ملابسات امتناع بطرس في البداية, نفهم أنه كما كان للعشاء, كشركة مع الرب, فرصة لتوزيع الأنصبة في ملكوت الله، هكذا فإن لقوة غسل الأرجل, كشركة مع الرب, فرصة لنوال ذات النصيب: «إن كنت لا أغسلك, فليس لك معي نصيب.» (يو8:13) 
‏إذن، فغسل الأرجل قد صار سراً ملتحمأ بسر الإفخارستيا. فإن كان سر الإفخارستيا يقوم على سر بذل الجسد والدم على الصليب، أي هو شركة في موت الرب وقيامته، فسر غسل الأرجل يقوم على سر انحناء الأكبر للأصغر بشبه العبد لسيده، فهو سر «أخذ شكل العبد» (راجع في7:2)، أحد أسرار المسيح الجوهرية, الأول سرائري يُجرى بالطقس، حيث يصير التحولل من خبز وخمر إلى جسد ودم؛ والثاني سري يجرى بخلع الكرامة، وبالائتزار بالاتضاع، بشبه المسيح. الأول صورته عشاء، وجوهره شركة مع المسيح في موته وقيامته؛ والثاني صورته غسل أرجل، وجوهره شركة مع قامة بر المسيح في اتضاع الألوهية؛ حيث يأخذ كل من الإفخارستيا وغسل الأرجل كلاهما صورة «السر» وقوته, من منطلق لاهوت المسيح المتحد بناسوته, فكلا السرين إلهي وبشري بآن واحد. 
‏لذلك، فاتضاع المسيح لا يُحسب عملاً بشريا مجرداً، بل هو عمل إلهي في جوهره، بشري في مظهره، خلاصى المفعول والهدف. لذلك نسمع المسيح يقول للمعمدان، الذي جفل وارتعب أن يضع يده على رأس المسيح لتكميل العماد: «اسمح الآن لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل بر» (مت15:3‏)» بر ماذا؟ بر الاتضاع!! أما المعمدان فيكمل بر الطاعة لصوت الله؛ وأما المسيح فليكمل بر الاتضاع الإلهي ومسحة المعمودية معاً، كعمل يهيىء لسر الصليب, وكما اقترنت المعمودية ببر الاتضاع توطئة لسر الصليب، هكذا اقترنت الافخارستيا أيضاً في سري العشاء وغسل الأرجل، لأنهما الصليب بعينه. فاتضاع المسيح الخلاصي كان هو كل حياة المسيح الذي تُوج بالصليب. 
‏«وخلع ثيابه, وأخذ منشفة, واتزر بها»: الثياب هنا هي «ثياب العشاء»، وهي أفخر ما يلبس الداعي أو المدعو لحفل العشاء الفصحي؛ وهي غالباً ما تكون مخصصة على مستوى كرامة الداعي والمدعوين. ولا يغيب عن بالنا أن المسيح عالم بأنه العشاء الأخير، ومن رواية الصليب ندرك أنه كان لباسأ خاصاً جداً تعارك عليه جنود الرومان، وأخيراً اقترعوا عليه. 
‏ونقرأ في المثل الذي وصفه المسيح عن حفل عشاء العرس: «فلما دخل الملك لينظر المتكئين، رأى هناك إنساناً لم يكن لابساً لباس العرس. فقال له: يا صاحب، كيف دخلت إلى هنا، وليس عليك لباس العرس.» (مت11:22-12) 
‏من هذا نستشف قيمة الثياب التي يرتديها الإنسان لحضور حفل عشاء. فخلع المسيح لثيابه، أي ليس فقط الثوب المطرز غالباً والمفتوح من أمام، بل وما تحته لأن الكلمة اليونانية لم تأت بالمفرد لتخصيص «الروب» الخارجي فقط، بل جاءت بالجمع. 
‏وهذا الإجراء, أي خلع الثياب, يُحتسب خارجاً عن اللياقة بالنسبة لكرامة أي إنسان وسط جماعة، لأنه سيظهر بالملابس الداخلية فقط، هذا الأمر لا يدركه علماء الكتاب الغربيون، فهذا الخلع هو من شأن الخدم والعبيد: أن يقف العبد بالقميص واللباس الداخلي يغسل أرجل أسياده! ولكن المسيح قصد ذلك قصداً ليتراءى أمامهم كعبد وبصورة لا تُنسى. كان يمكن للسيح أن يغسل أرجل تلاميذه، دون أن يخلع ثيابه، ولكه أصر على أن «يأخذ شكل العبد» (في7:2)، لأنها في عرف اللاهوت هي «درجة» دون درجة «شكل الإنسان». 
‏ومعروف رسمياً لدى قوانين العصور الأولى، وفي صميم القانون الروماني، أن «العبد» فاقد لحقوقه الإنساية، يُباع، ويُشترى، ويُرتهن، ويُعاقب، ويُقتل بيد صاحبه أو سيده، دون مؤاخذة.
‏والمسيح في تجسده، «أخذ شكل العبد» لا اتضاعاً فحسب، بل ونزولاً إلى الدرجة الحقيقية التي نزل إليها الإنسان بالخطية. فالإنسان لم يعد حراً أمام الله، أو حتى أمام الشيطان، وبالأكثر أمام الخطية. فقد اسُتعبد الإنسان فعلاً تحت سلطان الخطيئة القاتل وتحت سيادة الشيطان المستبد المهلك، وهذا هو واقع طبيعة الإنسان التي نزل إليها المسيح. فالمسيح لما تراءى أمام تلاميذه خلوا من ثياب كرامة الإنسان، فهو كان على حقيقة ما نزل إليه وليس مجرد تراء. ولم يكن مجرد «شكل العبد» بل وظيفته!! وهي هي الوظيفة التي سيرتفع فيها وبها إلى قمة المجد، إلى ما فوق شكل الانسان وطبيعته، حيث نستدعى نحن لكي نتغير عن «شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده» (في21:3)» أي من عبودية الخطية إلى حرية مجد أولاد الله. 
‏ولا ننسى أننا على مائدة الفصح، والفصح الأول في القديم هو فصح مصر، فصح الخروج من عبودية فرعون, حيث كان كل من وقف حوله ليتناول منه كان عبدا. وكان من شأن هذا الفصح الأول، أو من أعمق أسراره أنه أكلة التحرير، وطعام الفكاك والقوة، التي عبرت بهم أهوال الخروج وعبور البحر والبرية والتيه أربعين سنة، حتى أوصلتهم أرض الوعد والميعاد. ودمه، أي دم الخروف، بقدر ما كان كفارة للعبيد وأماناً لهم وسلاماً، كان رعبة على المستعبدين وهلاكاً للمستبدين. 
«وأخذ منشفة, واتزر بها»: 
‏والمسيح هنا، أمام الفصح، يعود بالبشرية في نفسه, ممثلاً للبشرية كلها, إلى وضعها الحقيقي كعبيد مستعبدين، وليعود بذهن التلاميذ إلى حال ابائهم المبيعين عبيدا تحت السخرة. فإلى تحت الصفر, هكذا نزل المسيح، حتى لا يغيب عبد واحد عن التحرير وحرية الخلاص. 
«وأخذ منشفة, واتزر بها»: ‏هذا طقس العبيد المتضعين، بحسب قول العلامة اليهودي المتنصر إدرزهيم، وتأتي كلمة «اتزر» باليونانية (     )‏، كما وردت في موضع آخر عن بطرس حينما كان عرياناً وعلم أنه الرب: «فقال ذلك التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لبطرس. هو الرب. فلما سمع سمعان بطرس أنه الرب، اتزو بثوبه, لأنه كان عرياناً وألقى نفسه في البحر.» (يو7:21) 
‏وبذلك يظهر لنا أن كلمة «اتزر بالمنشفة» تفيه معنى ربط المنشفة حول الوسط، على أن يكون جزء كبير منها حراً  للتنشيف به، وهذا هو السائد في طقس غسل الأرجل يوم خميس العهد في الكنيسة القبطية.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 سبتمبر 2017)

*5:13  ثُمَّ صَبَّ مَاءً فِي مِغْسَلٍ وَابْتَدَأَ يَغْسِلُ أَرْجُلَ التّلاَمِيذِ وَيَمْسَحُهَا بِالْمِنْشَفَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَّزِراً بِهَا.*​
‏واضح أن الرب قام بعملية غسل الأرجل بكل جزئياتها، وكان القديس يوحنا دقيق الملاحظة للغاية في تسجيل الحركات وكأنها حية ناطقة. فالرب هنا أمسك بالإبريق الذي به الماء، وصب الماء في «المغسل» الذي يجيء في الترجة القبطية «لقان»، وابتدأ يغسل أرجل تلاميذه واحداً بعد واحد. 
‏المنظر هنا يفوق قدرة أي إنسان أن يمسك بطرفيه، فهذا هو ابن الله الإله المنحدر من المجد الأسنى، من أعلى السموات، منحنياً على أرجل ملؤثة تملأها الوسخ والتراب، منشغلاً في غسلها. ولكن، أليس هذا هو بمقتضى الطبيعة التي نزل إليها: أخذ شكل العبد؟ ثم أليس هذا هو عمل المسيح وصميم رسالته، أن يستعلن ما هو عمل المحبة الإلهية في أقصى حدودها؟ 
‏هنا يستعلن المسيح حدود محبة الله وموضوع انشغالها ومسرتها. ماذا؟ غسل رجل الإنسان! إلى هذا الحد بلغ المسيح في استجلاء «المنتهى»، ألم يقل أنه أحب خاصته الذين في العالم، أحبهم إلى «المنتهى»؟ نعم هذا «منتهى اتضاع المحبة» وهل بعد ذلك يمكن أن يكون شيء؟ صعب على الإنسان أن يغسل إنساناً، وعسير غاية العسران يغسل رجلي خادمه، ومستحيل أن يغسل رجلي عبد له. نعم، هذه هي طبيعة الإنسان، لا يستطيع أن ينزل دون ذاته، ولكن الله ليس كذلك!! اسمعه وهو يقول في سفر حزقيال النبي، مخاطباً أورشليم، أو بالحري الشعب الذي لوثته الخطية، والمزمع أن يلد منه الكنيسة: «فحممتك بالماء, وغسلت عنك دماءك, ومسحتك بالزيت.» (حز9:16) 
‏وهكذا جاء المسيح ليتمم وعد الله. لهذا، فعمل المسيح يٌحسب عمل الألوهية وفي صميم الفداء لميلاد الكنيسة.


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 سبتمبر 2017)

*6:13-7   فَجَاءَ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ. فَقَالَ لَهُ ذَاكَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَنْتَ تَغْسِلُ رِجْلَيَّ!». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنْتَ الآنَ مَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ وَلَكِنَّكَ سَتَفْهَمُ فِيمَا بَعْدُ».
​
‏لا نعلم إن كان الرب قد غسل أرجل تلاميذه حسب ترتيبهم في الجلوس على المائدة، وإن كان القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم يرى أنه ابتدأ بيهوذا, الذي لم يمانع. أما القديس أغسطينوس فيرى أن الرب ابتدأ بالقديس بطرس الذي أبدى احتجاجه بانفعال واستنكار لأنه نظر إلى الاجراء وكأنه امتهان للسيد والمعلم أن يغسل رجلي تلميذ. ومن جهة أخرى لم ير في عمل المسيح سوى مجرد اغتسال، لذلك أحجم عن أن يمد رجليه. 
ورد المسيح هنا هام للغاية، لأنه يكشف أبعاداً عميقة لمفهوم غسل الأرجل، ربما تكون تائهة حتى الآن: «لست تعلم أنت الآن ما أنا أصنع، ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد»، وهو نفس ما حدث في تطهير الهيكل: «فلما قام من الأموات تذكر تلاميذه أنه قال هذا، فآمنوا بالكتاب، والكلام الذي قاله يسوع» (يو21:1). أي أن الأمر يتعدى مجرد غسل أرجل بالنسبة للتلاميذ، أو مجرد اتضاع من جهة الرب، ولكن يتعدى إلى شيء؟؟ ما هو؟؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 سبتمبر 2017)

*8:13  قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «لَنْ تَغْسِلَ رِجْلَيَّ أَبَداً!» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَغْسِلُكَ فَلَيْسَ لَكَ مَعِي نَصِيبٌ».​
‏إزدياد تصميم بطرس هنا على الرفض القاطع والأبدي قائم على جهل مطبق بأهداف المسيح العامة، وعدم فهم المعيار السري لغسل الأرجل بصورة خاصة، مما جعل المسيح يبوح قليلاً بالسر، موضحاً مدى الخطورة في التسرع برفض غسل رجليه، فهو يعني الحرمان من نصيبه مع الرب !! 
‏وهنا يبدأ مفهوم غسل الأرجل يتجلى نوعاً ما. فهو, من جهة بطرس, ليس عمل غسل وحسب, بل هو عمل تأهيلي لنوال نصيب مع الرب؛ أما من جهة المسيح, فهو مهمة سماوية تتعلق بصميم خدمة الخلاص العام, كاختصاص هو مكلف من الآب بأدائه. 
‏ولكن يتعذر على بطرس الآن فهم كنه فاعليته، طالما المسيح واقف أمامه يخدم كعبد، وبطرس لم يأخذ بعد قوة من الأعالى لبدء إرساليته وفهم رسالته، ولكن بعد ما قام المسيح من الأموات واستعلن لاهوته ونفخ المسيح في وجههم الروح القدس قائلاً: «كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا» (يو21:20), وكلفهم بخدمة البشارة، أدرك بطرس, وبطرس بالذات، مع التلاميذ أنهم نالوا بغسل أرجلهم تقديساً مُسبقاً بيد الرب الإله إعداداً وتجهيزاً لبشارة الإنجيل. 
‏إسمع بولس الرسول وهو يعبر عن ذلك: «حاذين أرجلكم باستعداد إنجيل السلام»  أي لابسين في أرجلكم قوة ونعمة استعداد البشارة بإنجيل السلام 
‏هنا تظهر الصلة الجوهرية بين الإفخارستيا (العشاء السري) وبين غسل أرجل التلاميذ بيد المسيح. وهذا يبدو واضحاً وأكيداً من قول القديس بولس (اكو26:11) الذي أدخلته الكنيسة في صميم ليتورجيتها في الإفخارستيا: «لأن كل مرة تأكلون من هذا الخبز وتشربون من هذه الكأس تبشرون بموتي وتعترفون بقيامتي وتذكروني إلى أن أجيء» ( القداس الباسيلي). 
فالتقديس الذي ناله التلاميذ بيد المسيح في غسل الأرجل، هو لحفظ أرجلهم في طريق السلام للبشارة. فالإنجيل صار نصيب الكنيسة كلها للبشارة الدائمة، تجدده وتقويه، وتدفعه قوة التناول من الجسد والدم المتواترة والمتجددة: «كل مرة». 
‏والذي أخذه المسيح من يد الله والملائكة، سلمه بيده وبالروح القدس: «لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظونك. وأنهم على أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك.» (لو10:4-11) 
‏ومعروف في أدب الإنجيل الكرازي أن الله هو الذي يتولى هداية أقدام المبشرين بالإنجيل: «ليضيء على الجالسين في الظلمة وظلال الموت، لكى يهدي اقدامنا في طريق السلام» (لو79:1). وهكذا تبدو آقدام المبشرين وكأنها ذات امتياز وكرامة وقداسة وبركة, وهي تحتاج فعلاً الى تقديس خاص: «وكيف يكرزون إن لم يرسلوا، كما هو مكتوب: ما أجمل أقدام المبشرين بالسلام المبشرين بالخيرات» (رو15:10) 
‏وال‏آن واضح معنى قول الرب لبطرس: «إن كنت لا أغسلك فليس لك معي نصيب». فما هو النصيب؟ 
‏النصيب هنا يعني جزءاً من الشركة الخاصة، فهي لا تعني ميراث التبني العام لله الآب الذي هو بغسيل المعمودية ومسح الدم، ولكن نصيباً شخصياً مع المسيح، وهي تنطبق على قول الرب انطباقاً أكيداً: «لأن من هو أكبر، الذي يتكىء أم الذي يخدم؟ أليس الذي يتكىء؟ ولكني أنا بينكم كالذي يخدم (غسل الأرجل). أنتم الذين ثبتوا معي في تجاربي. وأنا أجعل لكم, كما جعل لي أبي, ملكوتاً، لتأكلوا وتشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي, وتجلسوا على كراسي تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر» (لو27:22-30) 
‏أي أن تقديس أرجل التلاميذ لاستعداد التبشير بإنجيل السلام, سيعطيهم حق نوال أنصبة في الدهر الآتي الخاصة جداً مع المسيح, وشركة في دينونة الكنيسة بصورتها القديمة والجديدة، والمعبر عنها بالأسباط الاثني عشر. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 سبتمبر 2017)

*9:13-11  قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَيْسَ رِجْلَيَّ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً يَدَيَّ وَرَأْسِي». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي قَدِ اغْتَسَلَ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ إِلاَّ إِلَى غَسْلِ رِجْلَيْهِ  بَلْ هُوَ طَاهِرٌ كُلُّهُ. وَأَنْتُمْ طَاهِرُونَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّكُمْ». لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ مُسَلِّمَهُ لِذَلِكَ قَالَ: «لَسْتُمْ كُلُّكُمْ طَاهِرِينَ».​
‏هنا وضح أن غسل الأرجل لا يمت إلى المعمودية. وماذا يحتاجه الطاهر بعد أن يتقدس بالمعمودية ومسحة الروح القدس معها؟ إلا إل التقديس الخاص للخدمة الخاصة، أي البشارة.
‏هنا إلى الآن لم يلمح بطرس بعد ما هو القصد من غسل رجليه؟ إذ اعتبره امتيازاً بلا ثمن، ربما يزداد لو ازداد جسمه غسيلاً، يداه ورأسه. 
‏هذه هي عقلية اليهود التطهيرية، ولكن، وبعد أن أدركنا معنى غسل الرجلين كإعداد وتقديس لخدمة البشارة الرسولية الباهظة الثمن، والتي أورثتهم فيما بعد السجون والمقاصل وقبور الشهداء، نستطيع الآن أن نفهم قول المسيح تماماً أنهم كانوا أطهاراً بحميم المعمودية والروح، ولم يكن يعوزهم إلا تقديس الأرجل فقط، لإزالة وسخ طرق العالم، بغسيل النعمة على يدي المسيح، لينالوا تقديساً خاصاً للسير في طريق الخلاص الأبدي. 
‏ولكن كيف تُطهر المعمودية من أضمر بيع الرب؟ أو كيف تتقدس أقدام من سعى في طريق الباطل والخيانة لتسليم المسيح للموت؟ «هوذا الذي يسلمني قد اقترب» (مر42:14‏). لذلك قال: «لستم كلكم طاهرين»! 
‏لقد اعتمد يهوذا كالتلاميذ ولم يتطهر، وغسل المسيح رجليه ولكنها لم تتقدس! لذلك حُرم يهوذا من خدمة التبشير، بل حُرم من نصيبه مع المسيح جملة وتفصيلاً، بل حُرم من الحياة نفسها. فالطقس لا يغير القلوب، ولكن يختم على ما فيها من كنوز. 
‏ولكي يتأكد القارىء من اتجاه المسيح السري في غسل أرجل تلاميذه, من جهة إعدادهم للأرسالية لخدمة الإنجيل، أكد المسيح مرتين على موضوع إرساليتهم وهو يشرح لهم معنى غسل أرجلهم: «الحق الحق أقول لكم إنه ليس عبد أعظم من سيد ولا رسول أعظم من مرسلة» (يو16:13)؛ «الحق الحق أقول لكم الذى يقبل من أرسله يقبلنى؛ والذى يقبلنى, يقبل الذى أرسلنى» (يو20:13)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 سبتمبر 2017)

*12:13-15  فَلَمَّا كَانَ قَدْ غَسَلَ أَرْجُلَهُمْ وَأَخَذَ ثِيَابَهُ وَاتَّكَأَ أَيْضاً قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَتَفْهَمُونَ مَا قَدْ صَنَعْتُ بِكُمْ؟ أَنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَنِي مُعَلِّماً وَسَيِّداً وَحَسَناً تَقُولُونَ لأَنِّي أَنَا كَذَلِكَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ وَأَنَا السَّيِّدُ وَالْمُعَلِّمُ قَدْ غَسَلْتُ أَرْجُلَكُمْ فَأَنْتُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ يَغْسِلَ بَعْضُكُمْ أَرْجُلَ بَعْضٍ. لأَنِّي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ مِثَالاً حَتَّى كَمَا صَنَعْتُ أَنَا بِكُمْ تَصْنَعُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً.​
‏اتجاه المسيح التعليمي فيما يخص غسل الأرجل دقيق للغاية، ويحتاج إلى حصر الفهم لإدراك المقاصد العميقة والبعيدة منه. فالأمر جد خطير بالنسبة للكنيسة بل الكنائس . 
‏واضح من كل ما سبق أن فسرناه وشرحناه, أن غسل الأرجل هو إجراء خاص: «أنا السيد والمعلم قد غسلت أرجلكم», اختص به، ليس جميع التلاميذ، بل الاثنا عشر فقط (وكل سيد ومعلم)، حيث سقط منهم يهوذا ليحل محله آخر، ربما بولس الرسول. لأن عددهم قد تسجل في سجلات السماء وأسماؤهم كتبت فوق كراسيهم الاثني عشر, وأنه ليس هو اغتسال المعمودية العام لكل المؤمنين, بل هو اغتسال لأرجل التلاميذ الاثني عشر، كطقس تقديس وإعداد للارسالية.
‏على هذا الأساس نرى المسيح يعطي الموجبات الحتمية: «يجب عليكم» الخاصة بطقس غسل الأرجل، لكي يكون قوام الإرسالية وقوتها من منطلق الاتضاع والمحبة وخدمة الأكبر(السيد والمعلم) للأصغر. فالاثنا عشر نالوا التقديس الخاص بالإرسالية بغسل الأرجل بالتساوي, ولما أراد القديس بطرس، بمعنى التواضع، أن يحتج إنما من منطلق الشعور بالولاية أو التحدث باسم بقية ‏التلاميذ بصفته الأول أو الأكبر، زجره المسيح محذراً إياه بشدة بالحرمان من نصيب التلاميذ, فانصاع كالبقية. 
‏ثم بدأ المسيح يشرح هذا الطقس الخطير، طقس غسل الأرجل، أو طقس الإرسالية والبشارة والخدمة بمضمونه السري، بأنه يقوم أساساً على المحبة، التي هي الأساس الأول الذي عليه اجتمع شملهم في هذا العشاء: «إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم, أحبهم إلى المنتهى... حين كان العشاء» (يو1:13-2‏). ومن عمق أعماق المحبة المذبوحة على العشاء، قام المسيح، وهو لم يستكمل العشاءه ليكرس التلاميذ للارسالية العظمى التي عينها لهم من قبل الدهور، في طقس تواضعي مهيب, إذ جلس كخادم بل كعبد في موطىء أقدام تلاميذه لغسل أرجلهم واحداً فواحداً، ولم يذكر الانجيل أنه قدسهم بحسب الترتيب، لأن هذا يتنافى قطعاً مع روح هذا الطقس بجملته؛ وهذا لكي يرفع طقس خدمة الكرازة إلى أقص حدود التواضع التي يمكن أن يتصورها إنسان, حتى لا يعود في محيط البشارة كلها كبير أو صغير، ولا عظيم أوحقير. وقد أعطى نفسه مثالاً، فهو السيد والمعلم، وقد انحنى على أرجلهم يغسلها وينشفها بأهانة خدمة العبيد، لكي يرتدع الكبير فيما بمد وينحني للصغير حتى إلى غسل الأرجل أو تقبيلها!... لأن العامل في خدمة الكبير هو العامل في خدمة الصغير، وهو الروح القدس والمسيح نفسه، لأنه قال «أنا هو الطريق» (يو6:14‏), فطريق البشارة هو الذي يحملنا ولسنا نحن الذين نحمل هم الطريق. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 سبتمبر 2017)

*16:13-17  اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ وَلاَ رَسُولٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ مُرْسِلِهِ. إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هَذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ.​
‏هنا يضع المسيح نفسه كمثال للسيد الذي اتضع لعبيده المرسلين, فأصبح من غير المعقول روحياً وإلهياً أن يتعظم العبد (المرسل) بأي حال من الأحوال على عبد (مرسل) أخر، لأن المسيح وهو السيد لم يتعظم على عبيده المزمع أن يرسلهم، بل عكس الأمر عكساً شديداً، إذ صار السيد، وهو الراسل، عبداً، والعبد، وهو المرسل، سيدا! هذا هو روح الإنجيل والبشارة، بل هذا هو روح الله.
ثم عاد المسيح ليطبق مرة أخرى مثل السيد والعبد على الراسل والمرسل، كمن يضع النقط على الحروف لينطق «سر غسل الأرجل» نطقاً مُبيناً أنه طقس الرسل والمرسلين. فقال إنه ليس رسول أعظم من مرسله. والُمرسل هنا هو المسيح دائماً وإلى الأبد، والرسول هو التلميذ، والكارز، والأسقف، والبطريرك. فلا يتعظم رسول لأنه على كل حال وعلى أي حال هو عبد ، والذي أرسله هو المسيح, وهو الذي يرسل كل رسول آخر. فلا يتعظمن رسول على رسول, والا يكون قد تعظم على المسيح الذي أرسله، وتعالى على الرسالة ذاتها. 
‏ثم أرجأ «العلم والعمل» بهذا: «إن عملتم هذا، فطوباكم إن عملتموه»، إلى أن يحين زمان الإرسالية والملء من الروح القدس، حينما يستعلنون بالروح (يعلمون) ما جرى لهم في هذا السر، حيث يكون عليهم حينئذ أن «يعملوه»، أي يرسلوا بعضهم بعضاً بروح هذا الإتضاع عينه. وحينئذ تحل عليهم «الطوبى»، أي يصيرون مكاريين أي طوباويين. 
‏والحقيقة أن «غسل الأرجل» في الكنيسة أُخذ بمفهوم التواضع وحسب، وحوصر في إجراء الطقس شكلياً، وقد اهتمت الكنيسة القبطة في كل عصورها إلى ما قبل عصرنا هذا، بهذا الطقس بالنسبة للكاهن، فكان يتحتم عليه بمقتضى طقس «تحفي (تعرية) القدمين أثناء الخدمة» أن يغسل، أي يرحض قدميه قبل الدخول إلى الهيكل لإجراء طقس سر الإفخارستيا بنوع من الإلزام، وكذلك قبل قراءة الإنجيل. وقد رأيت بعيني في بكور رهبانيتي (عام 1948) المرحضة بجوار كل هيكل، والمخصصة لغسل قدمي الكاهن. 
‏فيما عدا ذلك ثُبت طقس غسل الأرجل في يوم خميس العهد قبل القداس (قبل تقديم الحمل)، كما أيضاً في عيد الرسل قبل القداس, وهذا دليل على إدراك الكنيسة القبطية للعلاقة الصميمية بين غسل الأرجل وارسالية المرسلين. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 سبتمبر 2017)

*18:13  لَسْتُ أَقُولُ عَنْ جَمِيعِكُمْ. أَنَا أَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ اخْتَرْتُهُمْ. لَكِنْ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ: الَّذِي يَأْكُلُ مَعِي الْخُبْزَ رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ.​
‏أسرع الرب ورفع وعده ووصيته عن رأس يهوذا، ثم حدد إرساليته بالمختارين فقط الذين سبق وأعلن عن عددهم مستثنياً منهم من تقمصه الشيطان واستولى على شخصيته واسمه: «أليس إني أنا اخترتكم الاثني عشر، وواحد منكم شيطانا. قال عن يهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي، لأن هذا كان مزمعاً أن يسلمه، وهو واحد من الاثني عشر.» (يو70:6-71)
‏أما عن السؤال: كيف اختار الرب يهوذا بين الاثني عشر وقد ظهر انه «شيطان»‏؟ فللرد على ذلك نقول: إن اختيار الرب هو اختيار الله لا يقوم قط على سبق العلم, وإلا ينعدم مفهوم الحرية والإرادة عند الإنسان, كما ينعدم مفهوم الجزاء والاجتهاد. 
‏ولكن الاختيار لدى المسيح كان يقوم على اللياقة الفردية للعمل المطوب أداؤه، بهذا تتوطد أسس العدل الإلهي؛ ثم يترك لكل فرد أن يسلك بمقدار مقوماته الشخصية، من مواريث، واجتهاد في التعلم وإرادة، واختيار، وحرية، وبالأكثر جداً مقدار الإلتصاق بالرب وطاعة وصاياه, التي تأتي كإكليل على رأس كل المقومات؛ على أن كل نقص في المقومات الشخصية للفرد، يمكن أن يعترضه اللهه بآلاف الأضعاف إن هو كان أميناً ومحباً وخائفاً من اسمه القدوس: «لأن قوتي في الضعف تكمل.» (2كو9:12) 
‏واضح، إذاً، أن يهوذا بدأ لائقاً كتلميذ، وربما كان أكبرهم سناً وأكثرهم خبرة بأموو الحياة وشئون المال ورجال الدين. فجرفه تيار المال وحب الفضة والتودد للرؤساء، حتى أوقعه في خطايا السرقة، ونقل الأخبار للرؤساء، وحب الرئاسة، وأخيراً سقط في يد الشيطان فابتلعه. 
«ألذي يأكل معي الخبز رفع علي عقبه»:  هذا جزء من المزمور 41 من النسخة العبرية، أما بقية الكلام فيكشف عن فكر الرب الذي سيستطرد فيه: «أيضاً رجل سلامتي، الذي وثقت به, أكل خبزي، رفع علي عقبه. أما أنت يا رب، فارحمني وأقمني (ارفعني) (مز9:41-10). وعلى ضوء المزمور، يستطرد الرب ويقول:
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 سبتمبر 2017)

*19:13  أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ (تسليم يهوذا والصليب) حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ (القيامة) تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ.​
الرب هنا يشير إلى قيامته التي ستكون، وحينئذ سيفهم تلامينذه، فعلاً، أن خيانة يهوذا العنيفة التي بلا رحمة ولا لياقة («رفع على عقبه» = رفسني)، تمت كما قالها الله على لسان دواد عن المسيح، فتبين لهم أن الرب هو حقاً المسيح  «أنا هو». 
‏ثم قول المسيح هذا: «أقول لكم الآن قبل أن يكون، حتى متى كان، تؤمنون أني أنا هو»، نجده مطابقاً لقول الله عل لسان حزقيال النبي: «إذا جاء هذا تعلمون أني أنا السيد (يهوه) الرب.» (حز24:24) 
‏وكذلك ما جاء في إشعياء النبي: «أنتم شهودي، يقول الرب, وعبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا بي وتفهموا أني أنا هو. قبلي لم يصور إله وبعدي لا يكون، أنا أنا الرب, ‏وليس غيري مخلص» (إش10:43-11). هكذا نجد الحواد‏ث بكل ملابساتها تتوقع بدقة وبكلماتها بحسب ما سبق الروح وتنبأ. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 سبتمبر 2017)

*20:13  «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: الَّذِي يَقْبَلُ مَنْ أُرْسِلُهُ يَقْبَلُنِي والَّذِي يَقْبَلُنِي يَقْبَلُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي».​
‏قد بدا هذا الكلام، عند غالبية شراح الكتاب، غريبا وغير متوافق مع تسلل الكلام، حتى قال معظمهم بأن هذه الآية دخيلة، وهذا بسبب انحراف تفكيرهم عن المعنى الحقيقي «لغسل الأرجل». ولكن بعد ما أوضحنا أن هذا الطقس هو روحي وسري، وهو خاص جداً بالإرسالية للتبشير بالإنجيل، يصبح المعنى والموقع لهذه الآية غاية في الإحكام. فهي تأتي في ختام التوجيهات الخاصة بالمرسلين أو الرسل، وهي هنا تخص المرسل إليهم، فكل جماعة أو مدينة أو شعب يقبل رسول البشارة، أي العامل بإنجيل الكلمة، فكأنه قبل المسيح نفسه. وبالتال فإن كل من قبل المسيح المبشر به على لسان الرسل، يكون قد قبل الله الآب نفسه. وان كان يبدو هذا الكلام خاصاً بالشعوب والأمم، ولكنه في الحقيقة تشجيع، أيما تشجيع، للتلاميذ الذين سيخرجون بالبشارة، لأنه يعطيهم حق التكلم باسم المسيح وقوته بكل جرأة, كما يعطيهم الشعور بالسلام وسط ضيقات الكرازة، وكأنما يعيشون تحت سمعه وبصره. 
‏وكأنما لم يكن على التلاميذ حينما تتعب أرجلهم من المشي، وتتسلخ أقدامهم من وعورة طرق البشارة، إلا أن يفكروا في يدي الرب اللتين غسلتا أرجلهم، ويتحسسون أصابع المسيح التي مرت فوق أقدامهم، حتى يجددوا قوة لمزيد من السير ومزيد من الكرازة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 سبتمبر 2017)

*21:13  لَمَّا قَالَ يَسُوعُ هَذَا اضْطَرَبَ بِالرُّوحِ وَشَهِدَ وَقَالَ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي».​
‏المسيح هنا ناظر ما لا يُنظر، والروح ترى بالروح ما وراء الحجب والضمائر ما لا يمكن لقلم بشر أن يعبر عنه، يكفي أن يكون انفعال يوحنا قد بلغ هذا الإحساس, فاضطراب من يقبض على آعنة مقادير كل شيء «الآب دفع كل شيء في يديه»، أمر يوضح عمق المأساة التي سيتحملها وحده . كان عزيزاً على نفسه جداً، أن واحداً ممن أحبهم إلى المنتهى، يجازيه هكذا عوض حلاوة الحب علقم العداوة.
‏اضطراب المسيح بالروح هو ما طفا على السطح من مصارعة النور مع الظلمة، كيف لا ترتعب لها السماء؟ فما بالك بالطبيعة البشرية التي تعاين معركة الة مع الشيطان ومركزها جسد ابن الإنسان؟ 
‏الباطل رفح قرنه على «الحق»، واستغل الجسد ليسدد فيه الطعنات، فكيف لا يهتز؟ 
‏لما انبرى الشيطان ظاهراً للمسيح على جبل التجربة صرعه المسيح، وطوح به خلفه؛ ولكن ماذا والشيطان الآن متخف في تلميذ، بل في ذئب، يلبس رداء المحبة وينتحل صفة السفير لدى أصحاب الهيكل؟ 
‏كلمات المحبة كانت تتساقط من فم الرب، والنفس تتلقى ضربات الغدر، كيف لا يتداعى لها الجسد؟ 
‏يد المسيح امتدت بلقمة البركة، ويد يهوذا تتحسس موضع الطعنة، كيف لا تجفل الروح؟ 
‏قوى الموت وأدواته تطبق على الحياة، محصورة في جسد تحاصرها من الداخل والخارج، ورائحة الدم تهب من بعيد، فتفتح شهية الشيطان ليضرب مخالبه، فتترنح النفس, كعصفور واجف في قبضة صقر. 
‏تهلل الشيطان لما اضطرب المسيح بالروح، ولكن أخفي عنه أن المسيح إنما يسير بقدميه نحو الصليب: «ولى صبغة أصطبغها، وكيف أنحصر حتى تكمل؟» (لو50:12). كانت ضربات الشيطان بيد يهوذا أعظم مأساة واجهتها البشرية تمت نور الشمس، قابلتها ضربة المسيح عل الصليب لقوات الظلمة، كأعظم نعمة انسكبت على بني الإنسان. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 سبتمبر 2017)

*22:13   فَكَانَ التّلاَمِيذُ يَنْظُرُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَهُمْ مُحْتَارُونَ فِي مَنْ قَالَ عَنْهُ.​
‏لم تكن هذه هي المرة الاولى التي يشير فيها المسيح إلى التلميذ الذي سيسلمه، ولكن هذه المرة كان إعلان المسيح يصاحبه صوت متهدج حزين مهيب، عبر عه القديس يوحنا بالكلمة اليونانية (       ) وهي تفيد اضطراب الحزن العميق، وقد أضاف إليها القديس يوحنا (       ) أي «بالروح» ليوضح حفظ الا تزان للجسد والعقل. 
‏ولكن أتى تصريح المسيح كالصاعقة المباغتة على نفوس التلاميذ، فلم يستطع الإنجيليون الثلاثة أن يععوا صورة واقعية ملموسة لهذا المشهد الحزين، مثل القديس يوحنا. ربما لأنه كان يشعر بنفس شعور المسيح وكان ملتصقاً بحضنه، إذ يقول إن التلاميذ أخذتهم الحيرة وهم ينظرون بعضهم لبعض، فالأمر جد خطير، فهوذا ذئب داخل الحظيرة!... لقد عم الجميع الصمت والغم والهم, إلا واحد 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 سبتمبر 2017)

*23:13-24  كَانَ مُتَّكِئاً فِي حِضْنِ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ. فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَ مَنْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ الَّذِي قَالَ عَنْهُ.​
‏من حركة بطرس يتبين لنا ترتيب التلاميذ. فكان المتبع في جلوس الأسرة أن الابن الأكبر يجلس عن يمين رب البيت، ثم بالتدريج يجلس باقي الأسرة حتى تنتهي بالصغير ليجلس في حضن رب البيت على شماله، أقرب مكان إلى قلبه. وبطرس لأنه لم يكن بجوار المسيح، إذ جلس بحسب ترتيب الكبر في السن بعد يهوذا، اضطر أن يتحاشى الكلام المسموع في مخاطبته ليوحنا, فأومأ إليه، أي أعطاه إشارة بالعين وهز الرأس، مما يفيد أن يهوذا هو الذي كان على يمين الرب مباشرة بصفته الأكبر سناً، ويليه بطرس. وهذا يفيد سبب لماذا حدث شجار بين التلاميذ من منهم أكبر (لو24:22) لكي يجلس عن يمين الرب، وغالباً كان الشجار بين بطرس ويهوذا. فبطرس يشعر بالقيادة والأولوية، ولكن يهوذا كان يعتمد على سنه وحيازته للصندوق، وبلغة العصر، أنه سكرتير الجماعة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 سبتمبر 2017)

*25:13-26  فَاتَّكَأَ ذَاكَ عَلَى صَدْرِ يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ مَنْ هُوَ؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «هُوَ ذَاكَ الَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ.​
‏كان من السهل على القديس يوحنا أن يقترب من صدر المسيح ويُسر إليه بسؤاله. والمسيح أيضأ أعطاه إشارة كيف يعرف مسلمه، ثم أليس هذا عجباً أن يتحاشى المسيح حتى إلى هذه اللحظة أن يجرح إحساسات يهوذا؟ ثم ألا ترى معي يا قارئي العزيز أن رقة المسيح كانت فائقة الوصف؟ 
«فغمس اللقمة وأعطاها ليهوذا»: عجبي أيضاً أن يكون هذا هو الأسلوب الذي ارتآه ديان الأحياء والأموات في التعريف بالخاطىء، بل بالخائن, بل بالقاتل؛ فتغميس لقمة (أو قطعة لحم) في صحن به مزيج من عصير الفواكه الممزوجة بالنبيذ (أو الخل عند الفقراء) هو تقليد فصحي كان يٌكرم به رب البيت دائماً الابن الأكبر! 
‏فانظروا يا إخوة، كيف يحول المسيح صيغة الإتهام من منطوق كلمات جارحة إلى حركة احترام وتضييف ومودة! 
‏أما عن مزيج الخل والفواكه والتغميس فيه تحية بالمكرمين فنقرأ عنه في سفر راعوث: «فقالت (راعوث لبوعز): ليتني أجد نعمة في عينيك يا سيدي, لأنك قد عزيتني، وطيبت قلب جاريتك، وأنا لست كواحدة من جواريك. فقال لها بوعز عند وقت الأكل تقدمي إلى ههنا وكلي من الخبز, واغمسي لقمتك في الخل.» (راعوث13:2-14) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 سبتمبر 2017)

*27:13-29   فَبَعْدَ اللُّقْمَةِ دَخَلَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ». وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْهَمْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ لِمَاذَا كَلَّمَهُ بِه. لأَنَّ قَوْماً إِذْ كَانَ الصُّنْدُوقُ مَعَ يَهُوذَا ظَنُّوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ قَالَ لَهُ: اشْتَرِ مَا نَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ لِلْعِيدِ أَوْ أَنْ يُعْطِيَ شَيْئاً لِلْفُقَرَاءِ.​
«فبعد اللقمة دخله الشيطان»: المعنى هنا عميق وكثيف، والأفكار فيه مزدحمة. ولكى ندرك ما تعنيه, علينا أن نعود إلى الآية التي استعارها المسيح من سفر المزامير بلغة المسيح الخاصة: «الذي يأكل معي الخبز رفع على عقبه». وفي النسخة السبعينية تأتي هكذا: «آكل خبزي رفع علىّ عقبه». 
‏المسيح شكل الآية، لتحمل معنى خبز الإفخارستيا وأثناء أكل خبز الإفخارستيا. فهو كأنه يصف حالة يهوذا وهو يتناول مع الرب ومن يده أثناء سر الشركة. وهكذا يتضح لنا أن يهوذا تجرأ وتناول من الخبز السرى, ومن يد الرب يسوع نفسه، بدون استحقاق، بل وبنية الخيانة والغدر. 
+ ‏«إذاً أى من أكل هذا الخبز، أو شرب كأس الرب بدون استحقاق, يكون مجرماً في جسد الرب ودمه.» (اكو27:11). والنتيجة الحتمية يعرفها بولس الرسول: «فكم عقاباً أشر تظنون أنه يُحسب مستحقاً، من داس ابن الله, وحيت دم العهد الذي قدس به دنساً، وازدرى بروح النعمة. فإننا نعرف الذي قال: لى الإنتقام, أنا أجازي, يقول الرب. وأيضأ، الرب يدين شعبه. مخيف هو الوقوع فى يدي الله الحى» (عب29:10-31) 
وهكذا تمت في يهوذا النبوة المذكورة عنه بالذات: «بدل محبتي يخاصمونني، أما أنا فصلاة. وضعوا علي شراً بدل خير، وبغضاً بدل حبي. فأقم أنت عليه شريراً، وليقف شيطاناً عن يمينه.» (مز4:109-6) 
‏وليس مستغرباً على العين المفتوحة التي للقديس يوحنا الذي طالما قرأ ما في قلب الرب وفهم ما في فكره، أن يرى الشيطان وهو يقتحم نفس يهوذا وعقله، ويتملك أسارير وجهه وحركاته! 
«فقال له يسوع: ما أنت تعمله فاعمله بأكثر سرعة»: ظاهر الكلام لطيف وطيب، وفيه الثقة ممتدة, هكذا ظن التلاميذ، وحتى القديس يوحنا لم يعرف ما وراء هذا الكلام الطيب: «فلم يفهم أحد من المتكئين لماذا كلمه به». ولكن يبدو أن يهوذا بدأ يشعر بالقلق، وأحس أن الوجوه بدأت كلها تصوب نظراتها نحوه، ولم يستطع التلاميذ أن يضبطوا مشاعر الاستنكار، أما يهوذا فلما ضاق به الأمر، وجه إيماءة نحو الرب رغبة في الخروج، فعاجله الرب بالموافقة السريعة مع جملة مؤدبة رقيقة لتغطية موقفه المفضوح, ولكنها كانت تحمل إليه رسالة من هو عارف بكل حركاته, وانما بأسلوب من يستهين بكل مخططاته. 
‏موافقة الرب على خروج يهوذا ليصنع ما يريد، هي موافقة على الصليب، وكأنما المسيح لا يريد أن تبدأ المأساة بدون موافقة، فهو وحده الذي له السلطان أن «يضعها»، أي تسليم نفسه للموت. 
‏وبهذا أكد الرب أن الحوادث لا تفرض عليه, فهو فوق أنه «كان عالما بكل شيىء» كان يرتفع أيضأ فوق كل شيء, فوق مخططات الشرير، بإرادته، فيطأها بقدميه. فهو لم يكن يُساق في عربة الشيطان كفريسة مكبلة، ولكنه كان يسبقها برؤيته ويتبعها بإرادته: «من تطلبون؟ أجابوه: يسوع الناصري. قال لهم يسوع: أنا هو. وكان يهوذا مسلمه أيضاً واقفاً معهم.» (يو4:18-5) 
‏«... إذ كان الصندوق مع يهوذا، ظنوا أن يسوع قال له اشتر ما نحتاج اليه للعيد»: هذه الآية في إنجيل يوحنا توضح, عرضاً, أن هذا العشاء السري الذي أسس فيه الرب سر الإفخارستيا ليس هو عشاء الفصح, بل يسبقه بأربع وعشرين ساعة، لأنه لو كان هذا عشاء الفصح، لاستحال القول بشراء حاجة العيد, علماً بأنه بالرغم من أن عشاء الخميس الذي أسس فيه المسيح سر الإفخارستيا لم يكن هو عشاء الفصح، إلا أن المسيح أعطاه كل صفات ومميزات الفصح. غير أن بعض الشراح المقتدرين لا يأخذون بهذا الاعتراض.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 سبتمبر 2017)

*30:13  فَذَاكَ لَمَّا أَخَذَ اللُّقْمَةَ خَرَجَ لِلْوَقْتِ. وَكَانَ لَيْلاً.​
 ‏واحد في حضن يسوع، والآخر في الظلمة الخارجية؛ القديس يوحنا في حضن يسوع كالابن في حضن الآب: «أنا فيهم وأنت فىّ ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد... كما أننا نحن واحد» (يو22:17-23)، ويهوذا في حضن الشيطان: «هذه ساعتكم وسلطان الظمة.» (لو53:22) 
«خرج للوقت وكان ليلاً»: كلام القديس يوحنا هنا يحمل الأسلوب السري والنبرات اللاهوتية، فبدخول الشيطان في يهوذا بدأت ساعة الظلمة. وبمغادرة يهوذا للمسيح, خرج من دائرة النور إلى «الظلمة الخارجية». لقد سبق المسيح أن حذر من مثل هذه المخاطرة: «ولكن إن كان أحد يمشي في الليل يعثر, لأن النور ليس فيه» (يو10:11)، وواضح غاية الوضوح أن يهوذا أحب الظلمة: «أحب الناس الظلمة أكثر من النور, لأن أعمالهم كانت شريرة.» (يو19:3) 
‏لقد بدأ العد التنازل للساعة الأخيرة. بدأ شبح الموت يخيم على اللحظات الأخيرة للعشاء الأخير، لتبتدىء بعدها، ولأول مرة، التسبيحات للفصح بنغمات حزينة!... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 سبتمبر 2017)

*أحاديث ما بعد العشاء​‏لقد اجتهد علماء الكتاب لتبويب أو عنونة حديث المسيح فيما بعد العشاء، وهو يقع من الأصحاح 31:13 إلى نهاية الأصحاح السابع عشر. ولكن أحاديث الرب لا يحدها باب ولا يحتويها عنوان، فهي أحاديث تفوق التحديدات الذهنية، لأنها روح وحياة؛ جاءت مسترسلة من  أقداس قلب ابن الله المجروح، تنطلق لتنير خفايا المجهول في ذهن التلاميذ. ومجمل أقواله جاءت لتشرح حتمية الفراق وأفراحه، ومهمته العظمى في السماء وثماره, وعمله على الأرض وأثاره، مع وصايا ثمينة ووعود صادقة، وعلى قمتها إرسال الروح القدس لعزاء الدهور كلها وتكميل عمل الابن، مع شرح سرس ريان دم الكرمة في عروق الإنسان, وكيفية تهذيب الأغصان، ونقله العبيد إلى أحباء، مع أخبار كثيرة ستسوقها الأيام يكون فيها مشقة واضطهاد وقتل وعناء، مع عتاب مر من جهة الذين أبغضوه بلا سبب, وراحة وسلام من جهة الذين سيشهدون له مع الروح. 
‏ولما رآهم والحزن يعتصر قلوبهم من أجل الفراق، وعدهم برؤيا خاصة وفرح وشيك، ولكنه أنبأهم عن هروبهم المزمع أن يقترفوه، وفرقة مشينة تلم بهم، ثم بقاؤه وحداً ليدوس المعصرة وحده. ثم, وعلى مرأى ومسمع منهم، رفع ناظريه نحو الآب، وصلى صلاة طويلة، أطول صلاة, كان فيها كل سر اللاهوت، وبقيت لنا مطبوعة في قلب يوحنا. 

31:13-32   فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الآنَ تَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَمَجَّدَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ. إِنْ كَانَ اللَّهُ قَدْ تَمَجَّدَ فِيهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَيُمَجِّدُهُ فِي ذَاتِهِ وَيُمَجِّدُهُ سَرِيعاً.​
«الآن تمجد... وتمجد... قد تمجد»:  الآن. بخروج يهوذا بدأ تزامن الحسم في موت الرب, مع حسم الرب في تقديم ذبيحة نفسه، بتقديم الكأس قائلاً: «هذا دمى». 
‏على أن رنين «المجد» المتكرر ثلاثاً في هذه الآية, يذكرنا في الحال ببداية التقديس في سر الإفخارستيا: مجداً واكراماً، إكراماً ومجداً للثالوث الأقدس: الآب والابن والروح القدس. إنها تسبحة الذكصا الأبدية، الذكصا التي ملأت السماء، وفاضت على كل بني الفداء. 
‏ولا يغيب عن بالنا أن المسيح قال هذه الآية والكأس في يديه لم يوزع بعد. وإن كان القديس يوحنا لم يذكر ذلك لأسباب وضعتها الكنيسة في أيامه من جهة عدم إذاعة أسرار الكنيسة، إلا أن المجال والكلام ينطق بقدسية ورهبة سر الإفخارستيا القائم بكل تأكيد. ونحن لا يمكننا أن نفهم سر تمجيد المسيح لنفسه: «الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان» إلا بسبب سقوط ظل الموت عليه، وفي يده الكأس المصور فيها الصليب، وقد رفعها عالياً في يده، عندما انتهى من ذبح نفسه بسكين إرادته. فالمسيح، بنطقه: «هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد، الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين» (مر24:14)، كان قد أكمل الصليب، وانتهى من تقديم ذبيحته للآب. 
‏فإن كانت الأناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى اهتمت بتسجيل تقديم جسده ودمه للتلاميذ، فالقديس يوحنا اهتم بتسجيل تقديم الجسد والدم للآب. وعوض التمجيدات للأب والآبن والروح القدس على مواد السر, استعلن المسيح «هذا المجد» عينه لحظة حدوثه «الآن» الذي مجده الله به، إذ تقبل ذبيحة نفسه، الذي أيضاً تمجد الله فيه وبسببه. وهذا المجد الذي ناله ابن الإنسان على الأرض يوم الخميس، كان بلوغ منتهاه وشيكاً يوم الجمعة بعودة ابن الإنسان لذات الله: «سيمجده في ذاته سريعاً»، ليجلس والى الأبد عن يمين الآب حاملاً البشرية فيه. 
‏وعلى القارىء أن يلاحظ أن المسيح يتكلم هنا، ليس كـ «ابن الله» بل كـ «ابن الإنسان» لأنه يتكلم والكأس في يده كخروف مذبوح، لذلك يتكلم عن «الآب» بصفته «الله» بالنسبة له كـ «ابن الإنسان». 
‏وعليا أذ نتذكر قول المسيح سابقاً: «وأما يسوع فأجابهما قائلأ: قد أتت الساعة، ليتمجد ابن الإنسان» (يو23:12)، وقول القديس يوحنا، معلقاً على موت الرب: «لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أعطى بعد، لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مُجد بعد.» (يو39:7) 
أما كون الله قد تمجد في ابن الإنسان، وتمجد بسببه وأيضاً سيمجده سريعاً ، فهذا يعلنه المسيح بوضوح: «أنا مجدتك على الأرض، العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته، والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم» (يو4:17-5). على أنه بعد عودة الابن إلى الآب, سيبقى الابن مصدر تمجيد دائم للآب: «لأني ماض إلى أبي, ومهما سألتم باسمي، فذلك أفعله, ليتمجد الآب بالابن» (يو12:14-13). أما عن كيف سيمجد الله ابن الانسان سريعاً, فهذا رآه القديس إسطفانوس رؤيا العين: «وأما هو فشخص إلى السماء وهو ممتلىء من الروح القدس, فرأى مجد الله ويسوع قائما عن يمين الله.» (أع55:7) 
‏على أن مجد المسيح السابق واللاحق ومجد الآب، لا يُدركان، بحسب الأصول اللاهوتية، منفصلين، لا زمانياً ولا كيانياً، فهما مجد واحد لله. ولكن بسبب توقيع اللاهوت على الزمن أو ظهور الله بالجسد في صميم الزمان والمكان والعمل، أصبح على الإنسان أن يدرك هذا المجد موزعاً في مراحله. 
‏فمن وجهة النظر اللاهوتية، يكون مجد المسيح واحداً سواء على الصليب، أو في القبر، أو في القيامة، أو في الصعود, أو في الجلوس عن يمين الآب؛ والنظرة لأي حالة مجد في هذه تثمل المجد في كل حالاته: «لكي تجثو، باسم يسوع، كل ركبة ممن في السماء، ومن على الأرض، ومن تحت الأرض.» (في10:2) 
«يمجده في ذاته»: الاصطلاح هنا لاهوتي، وهو يفيد وحدة الاتحاد الذاتي, أي وحدة الكيان، باعتبار أن الآب والابن كيان واحد، ذات واحدة لأقنومين، لأنهما جوهر إلهي واحد، أو طبيعة واحدة إلهية للآب والابن. 
‏كما يلاحظ أن «في ذاته» تأتي مطابقة ومتبادلة مع: «خرجت من عنه الآب»، فهو كيان واحد يخرج منه ويعود إليه، دون انقسام الكيان، لأنه كيان إلهي للآب والابن غير محدود ولا متجزىء. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*33:13   يَا أَوْلاَدِي أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً قَلِيلاً بَعْدُ. سَتَطْلُبُونَنِي وَكَمَا قُلْتُ لِلْيَهُودِ: حَيْثُ أَذْهَبُ أَنَا لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَنْ تَأْتُوا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الآنَ.​
‏من واقع الإفخارستيا، وحيث انتهى المسيح, بالنية، من تقديم نفسه ذبيحة فداء عن العالم، ووزع جسده ودمه على التلاميذ، ومن واقع خروج يهوذا ليعد خطة التسليم بموافقة المسيح بعد إحساسه بقبول الذبيحة لدى الآب والرد عليه بحصوله على المجد، ابتدأ يحس أيضاً بانسحابه الإرادى من العالم، فابتدأ المسيح يوجه إلى تلاميذه حديث الوداع الأخير. 
‏لاحظ أن موت المسيح على الصليب بالجسد لا يعني أن بشرية المسيح وحدها هي التي واجهت الموت على الصليب، بل ان المسيح واجه الصليب والموت ككل لا يتجزأ، بملاهوته وناسوته معاً. اذ لم يظفر بقوات الظلمة ويفضحهم ويشهرهم جهارا بجسده الميت، بل بلاهوته, الذي اقتحم مجالات الموت والجحيم، وصرع سلطان الموت وصاحب سلطان الموت, وبهذا صار موت المسيح هو قوة نصرة وخلاص ومجد، لأنه عمل إلهي وبشري معا, وبآن واحد صار موت المسيح عملاً بلا حدود، يشمل ويغطي كل من يؤمن ويدخل في مجال فعله الإلهي الكفاري العام. 
‏لذلك، فنحن الذين نؤمن بالطبيعة الواحدة من الطبيعتين بعد الاتحاد، لا نوافق على أن المسيح جاز الموت بطبيعة واحدة بشرية، بل إن المسيح عندما جاز الموت قامت كل طبيعة بعملها الخاص بها. فالجسد تقبل طعنة الموت وفارقت النفس الحياة, أما اللاهوت فلم يفارق النفس ولم يفارق الجسد فلم يفسد، واضطلع اللاهوت مع النفس بمواجهة طبيعة الموت، فشجب الموت وأخرجه من دائرة الإنسان والله، فأصبح الموت لا يفصل الإنسان عن الله والمسيح؛ ثم واجه الشيطان الذى له سلطان الموت فجرده من سلطانه وسلم سلطان الحياة لروح الله، أي الروح القدس، الذي له الآن سلطان القيامة من الموت مع  قوة قيامة المسيح واستحقاقها. 
‏وبنظرة الانسحاب من العالم، تساوى لديه الأعداء والأحباء. فهؤلاء وهؤلاء لن يروه, ولو طلبوه لن يجدوه. لذلك، كما قال لليهود (34:7) على بعد من الميعاد، يقول لتلاميذه الآن عن قرب، والصليب قد لاح في الأفق. 
‏والظرف الزماني «الآن» قد يفيد الزمان حسب الظاهر، ولكن بالعمق الروحي يفيد استعلان نهاية التدبير الإلهي لغياب المعلم عن التلاميذ وبقاء التلاميذ وحدهم. هذا الشعور كان طاغيا على المسيح، كما على التلاميذ ربما بنفس القياس، «لن أترككم يتامى», غير أن المسيح يعلم أنه سيعود ليراهم. 
‏«ستطلبونني»: ‏إن كانوا سيطلبونه في الحزن، فلن يجدوه، ولن يستطيعوا أن يأتوا إليه، ولكن حينما يعود هو إليهم ويراهم, بعد القيامة, أي يفتقدهم، فلن يعودوا يطلبونه بعد لأنه سيكون معهم كل حين: «ها أنا معكم كل الأيام، إلى انقضاء الدهر» (مت20:28)، ليس فقط بالحضرة الإلهية الشخصية المعزية والمفرحة من خلال تمهيدات الروح القدس وإعلاناته، بل وأيضاً في شركة الإفخارستيا حيث: 
1-	يتحد موت المسيح بإمانتنا، «قوة بقوة» قوة إلهية قوامها غلبة المسيح على العالم (الشهوات) وعلى قوات الظلمة التي ظفر بها على الصليب، أي بموته, بقوة إرادتنا لإخضاع الجسد وقمع شهواته. 
2-	وتتحد قيامة المسيح بتجديد حياتنا، قوة بقوة أيضاً، قوة إلهية قوامها غلبة الموت، بقوة توبتنا لنوال جدة حياة يوماً بيوم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*34:13-35  وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. بِهَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعُ أَنَّكُمْ تلاَمِيذِي: إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ حُبٌّ بَعْضاً لِبَعْضٍ».​
‏يتبادر إلى الذهن عند غالبية الناس أن «المحبة وصية» أو هي وصية المسيح، ولكن، فى الحقيقة, تركيب الجملة بالغفة اليونانية يكشف المعنى كالآتي: «أنا أعطيكم وصية جديدة, لكى تحبوا بعضكم», والتركيز في معنى الآية يأتي على الكلمة «جديدة» بالنسبة للوصية بخصوص المحبة, وذلك في مقابلها القديم الحرفي والجسدي بالنسبة للعهد القديم: «تحب قريبك كنفسك» (لا18:19)؛ حيث ينبغي أن نبحث عن معنى «جدة» الوصية، أو الجديد في هذه الوصية على أساس الواقع الجديد الذي أنشأه المسيح من جهة الدوافع والمحيط الذق تعمل فيه المحبة في العهد الجديد. 
فالأن، قد استعلن المسيح افاقا للمحبة جديدة فعلا لم تكن معروفة في العهد القديم، ولا يمكن الاحاطة بها أو بلوغ كمالها. وأولها وأعظمها «محبة الآب للابن», ثم «محبة الله للعالم»، التي أنشات حركة جديدة تحركت لها السموات كلها والأرض، وهي «تجسد الابن», هتف لها السمائيون والأرضيون مجداً في السماء وسلاماً على الأرض، ثم أنشأت محبة الله نحو العالم: «بذل الابن متجسداً»: «لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم, حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.» (يو16:3) 
‏وهكذا بلغ استعلان محبة الله للانسان قمتها العظمى في موت الابن على الصليب. وموت المسيح أكمله حباً في الإنسان الخاطىء‏: «الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي» (غل20:2)، الذى أنشأ بدوره التزامات (غفرانا وتكفيرا وخلاصاً) من جهة الله نحو جميع الخطاة التائبين الذين يؤمنون بابنه. كذلك أدخل المسيح قوة جديدة في محيط الإنسان تعمل فيه، هي قوة الحب الإلهي الفاعلة بالروح القدس، الذي هو«أقنوم أو شخص المحبة». 
‏إذن، الوصية القديمة المنطوقة والمكتوبة كأمر بالنسبة «لمحبة القريب» تغيرت تغيراً جذريا، إذ أصبحت قوة تعمل داخل العالم وداخل الإنسان. 
على أن قوة المحبة المنسكبة داخل قلب الانسان بالروح، هي نابعة من مصدرها الأساسي وهو حب الله الذى استعلنه المسيح ببذل ذاته وموته على الصليب. أى أى قوة المحبة التى أصبحت فى العهد الجديد تعمل في قلب الإنسان، هي قوة محبة باذلة, أو قوة بذل المحبة المنبعثة من موت المسيح.
‏أي أن المحبة لم تعد فرضا وواجبأ يُفرض على الإنسان من خارج, بل قوة تعمل طواعية وبسرور لا مناص من الإعلان عنها، والتنفيس عن طاقتها بأعمال بذل الذات «على نموذج محبة المسيح». فالمسيح، بسبب حبه للآب وحبه لنا، لم يستطع إلا أن يموت عنا, أي يُصلب!!! «ليس لأحد حب أعظ من هذا، أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه.» (يو13:15) 
‏هذا صنعه المسيح، ولكنه صنعه من أجل كل العالم، أحباء وأعداء، خطاة ومنبوذين، ومن واقع حبه هذا وامتداداً له بعدئذ بالروح القدس أعطى التلاميذ وصيته الحديدة: «وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما أحببتكم»، لا كأنها فرض بعد أو واجب أو تكليف. بل انتباهة, ليكتشفوا ما قد وهبه لهم بالفعل وسكن فيهم بالسر بالجسد والدم الذي أعطاهم وبسر غسل أرجلهم. 
‏ونحن نعلم أن التلاميذ أقاموا هذه الوصية، وقاموا بها، وعاشوها، وعاشوا عليها، في بادىء الأمر وبعد الصعود مباشرة. وما اجتماعهم يوم الخمسين إلا صورة ناطقة بثمار الوصية الجديدة، فقد جعهم حب المسيح على الصلاة والصوم. وإقامة سر الشركة والعبادة الحارة، حتى حل عليهم الروح القدس بكل ارتياح، فاستعلن المسيح فيهم، وصاروا شهوداً مع الروح القدس للمسيح كالوصية، وظلت بعد ذلك المحبة الأخوية بينهم هي شهادة بحد ذاتها، وعليها قام الإنجيل وقامت الكنيسة. وظل القديس يوحنا يعظ بهذه الوصية وحدها في شيخوخته جتى مات، مما يؤكد تأثره الشديد بوصية المسيح فعلاً. 
وبالانتباه لوصية المسيح بخصوص المحبة نجد أنه قدمها عى صورتين. 
‏الصورة الأولى, خاصة بالتلاميذ, كغسل الأرجل: «كما أحببتكم أنا, تحبون أنتم أيضأ بعضكم بعضاً»؛ بالتطابق مع: «لأني أعطيتكم مثالاً, حتى كما صنعت أنا بكم تصنعون أنتم أيضاً... فأنتم يجب عليكم أن يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض». 
وهذا في الحقيقة لبنيان الكنيسة, أولاً في صورتها الرسولية الأولى: «بهذا يعرف العالم أنكم تلاميذي»
أما وصية المحبة في صورتها العامة الخاصة بالمؤمنين عامة، فقد أطلقها بلا قيد ولا شرط لتكون حياة لكل إنسان ومنهج لكل مسيحي: «سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك؛ وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم, لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السموات.» (مت43:5-45‏) 
‏كذلك غسل الأرجل، وضع أساساً لتكريس التلاميذ للبشارة ومسيرة الإنجيل في كل أنحاء العالم, كما احتفظ به الرسل كطقس اتضاع لتمارسه الكنيسة بالنسبة للشعب عامة، والتقطه الرهبان الأوائل وأدخلوه كعمل محبة وطقس اتضاع دائم يمارسونه مع كل زائر أو متردد، وبعد أسفارهم الطويلة، لبعضهم البعض. 
‏ثم إن الوصية القديمة كانت المحبة فيها تختص بالقريب, أي بني جنس اليهود فقط, أي لحساب التاريخ والجنس اليهودي, ولكن المسيح أعطى حبه في وصيته الجديدة على أساس مهمته العظمى الخالدة ورسالته الأبدية في العالم بكل أجناسه، لذلك لما سألوه: «من هو قريبي؟»، أعطى جواباً في قصة، حطم فيه هذا القيد الحديدي الذي وضعته الوصية القديمة في عنق الحبة، حينما جعلها لا تعمل إلا بين يهودي ويهودي وحسب، ولكن قالت القصة أن قريب اليهودي هو السامري!!! (لو36:10-37)، ومن هذا المنطلق سبق ونادى بحدود وصيته الجديدة: «أحبوا أعداءكم.» (مت44:5) 
‏كما أنه بطقس غسل الأرجل، جعل المحبة المسيحية والرسولية تنزل إلى مستوى خدمة الأرجل. 
‏والآن نأتي إلى الظروف التي أحاطت بإعطاء المسيح وصيته الأخيرة والجديدة لتلاميذه، فأولاً نحن على مائدة عشاء الرب الذي أسس فيه سر الإفخارستيا بتقديم جسده ودمه للأكل والشرب من خلال التزام ذبيحة الصليب التي جاء ليكملها في نفسه، وقبلها منه الآب. فهنا بذل الذات في أقصى صورة يمكن أن يقدم فيها الحب، حيث أصبح الحب الإلهي المذبوح من أجل كثيرين هو أساس العهد الجديد: «هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين» (مر24:14), «كما أحببتكم أنا (هكذا حتى الموت), تحبون أنتم أيضاً بعضكم بعضأ.» (يو34:13) 
‏غرض ألوصية ألجديدة بالنسبة للمحبة: ولكي يتضح بأجلى بيان أن المحبة ليست هي كل الوصية الجديدة، ولا يمكن أن تستنذف كل ‏أبعادها، عاد المسيح ووضع للوصية غاية فوق المحبة: «بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي», وغاية هذه أيضاً هي استعلان المسيح نفسه للعالم من خلال حب التلاميذ بعضهم لبعض، ولأن محبة التلاميذ بعضهم لبعض لا يمكن أن تأخذ صورتها الإيمانية وقوتها الكرازية إلا بوجود المسيح، كقول القديس بولس الرسول: «ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم، وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون في المحبة...» (أف17:3-18) 
‏وهكذا يتضع لنا الترابط المتزامن بين قبول المسيح وفاعلية الحب في القلب، فإنه بعد أن تناول التلاميذ من الجسد والدم، وهما قوة العهد الجديه واللذان يمثلان الحضرة الإلهية عملياً: «من يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6‏)، أعطى المسيح الوصية الجديدة. أي أنه بمجرد أن حل المسيح بالإيمان في القلب، وتأسست وتأصلت فيه المحبة؛ أصبح الإعلان عن المسيح تحصيل حاصل، من جراء أفعال المحبة الباذلة في الحياة المسيحية. إلى هذا الحد أخذ القديس يوحنا هذه الحقيقة، وجعلها معياراً للخلاص والحياة الأبدية: «نحن نعلم أننا قد انتقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة لأننا نحب الإخوة» (1يو14:3), وهكذا انتشر اصطلاح محبة الإخوة (فيلادلفيا) في الغرب ويقابله في الشرق وفي الكنيسة القبطية بالذات «الأغابي» بصورة أوسع وأعمق وأكثر روحانية، حيث يجتمع الشمعب العلماني كله فى الكنيسة، وتقام الموائد، ويحضرها الأسقف ويصلي ويبارك، ويفرح الشعب، ويأكل في حضرة الرب. فقد صارت الأغابي تعني «شركة المحبة», وصار لها طقس ووجود كنسي. وبعد أن دعمتها الرهبنة كأعلى نموذج للأغابي الإنجيلية، فقد صارت شركة حياة تخصصت لعمل المحبة، والعبادة، والتأمل, والبذل والخدمة، وتقديم الأمثلة المسيحية من قديسين وقديسات، ملأوا صفحات السنكسار واحتلوا الصفوف الأولى في السماوات. 
‏وهكذا، فالمحبة إذا سكنت في القلب بإيمان المسيح وأخذت طريقها عملياً نحو الآخرين، وخاصة بين التلاميذ على مستوى الصليب، فحتما يُستعلن المسيح. ومعروف أن من مفاعيل المحبة الإلهية قيام الوحدة الروحية على المستوى السري الإلهي، لأن طبيعة المحبة الإلهية فوق أنها تجمع، فهي توحد: 
+ «ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به، وأكون أنا فيهم.» (يو26:17) 
+ «ليكون الجميع واحداً, كما أنك أنت أيها الرب فيّ وأنا فيك, ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا, ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني.» (يو21:17) 
+ «أنا فيهم وأنت فيَ, ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد، وليعلم العالم أنك أرسلتني، وأحببتهم كما أحببتني.» (يو23:17) 
‏هذه,  في الحقيقة، هي أعماق الوصية الجديدة التي هي ناموس المسيح الجديد: 
المحبة: وهي بعد ذاتها «إبيفانيا» إلهية بظهور واستعلان المسيح «ابن محبته». 
الوحدة: موضوع المحبة الإلهية، وهي أيضاً بحد ذاتها «إبيفانيا» الآب والابن فينا. 
‏وليكن في ذاكرتنا دائماً، أن استعلان المسيح فينا هو برهان محبة الله نحو العالم، واستعلان الآب والابن فينا هو برهان قيام الوحدة، فهو بحد ذاته كرازة للعالم. 
‏أي أن الوصية الجديدة التي يشدد عليها المسيح في نهاية رسالته، تهدف نحو خلاص العالم واستعلان ملكوت الله والحياة الأبدية.
‏وهكذا، كما بدأنا إنجيل يوحنا بحركة محبة الله للعالم، هكذا تنتهي غاية رسالة المسيح في الإنجيل. 
‏اعتذار: نحن هنا لا نقدم موضوعاً مستوفياً عن المحبة في العهد الجديد، ولكننا التزمنا بحدود المناسبة وفي إطار مفهوم وصية المسيح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*34:13-35  وَصِيَّةً جَدِيدَةً أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ: أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. بِهَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْجَمِيعُ أَنَّكُمْ تلاَمِيذِي: إِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ حُبٌّ بَعْضاً لِبَعْضٍ».​
‏يتبادر إلى الذهن عند غالبية الناس أن «المحبة وصية» أو هي وصية المسيح، ولكن، فى الحقيقة, تركيب الجملة بالغفة اليونانية يكشف المعنى كالآتي: «أنا أعطيكم وصية جديدة, لكى تحبوا بعضكم», والتركيز في معنى الآية يأتي على الكلمة «جديدة» بالنسبة للوصية بخصوص المحبة, وذلك في مقابلها القديم الحرفي والجسدي بالنسبة للعهد القديم: «تحب قريبك كنفسك» (لا18:19)؛ حيث ينبغي أن نبحث عن معنى «جدة» الوصية، أو الجديد في هذه الوصية على أساس الواقع الجديد الذي أنشأه المسيح من جهة الدوافع والمحيط الذق تعمل فيه المحبة في العهد الجديد. 
فالأن، قد استعلن المسيح افاقا للمحبة جديدة فعلا لم تكن معروفة في العهد القديم، ولا يمكن الاحاطة بها أو بلوغ كمالها. وأولها وأعظمها «محبة الآب للابن», ثم «محبة الله للعالم»، التي أنشات حركة جديدة تحركت لها السموات كلها والأرض، وهي «تجسد الابن», هتف لها السمائيون والأرضيون مجداً في السماء وسلاماً على الأرض، ثم أنشأت محبة الله نحو العالم: «بذل الابن متجسداً»: «لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم, حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.» (يو16:3) 
‏وهكذا بلغ استعلان محبة الله للانسان قمتها العظمى في موت الابن على الصليب. وموت المسيح أكمله حباً في الإنسان الخاطىء‏: «الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي» (غل20:2)، الذى أنشأ بدوره التزامات (غفرانا وتكفيرا وخلاصاً) من جهة الله نحو جميع الخطاة التائبين الذين يؤمنون بابنه. كذلك أدخل المسيح قوة جديدة في محيط الإنسان تعمل فيه، هي قوة الحب الإلهي الفاعلة بالروح القدس، الذي هو«أقنوم أو شخص المحبة». 
‏إذن، الوصية القديمة المنطوقة والمكتوبة كأمر بالنسبة «لمحبة القريب» تغيرت تغيراً جذريا، إذ أصبحت قوة تعمل داخل العالم وداخل الإنسان. 
على أن قوة المحبة المنسكبة داخل قلب الانسان بالروح، هي نابعة من مصدرها الأساسي وهو حب الله الذى استعلنه المسيح ببذل ذاته وموته على الصليب. أى أى قوة المحبة التى أصبحت فى العهد الجديد تعمل في قلب الإنسان، هي قوة محبة باذلة, أو قوة بذل المحبة المنبعثة من موت المسيح.
‏أي أن المحبة لم تعد فرضا وواجبأ يُفرض على الإنسان من خارج, بل قوة تعمل طواعية وبسرور لا مناص من الإعلان عنها، والتنفيس عن طاقتها بأعمال بذل الذات «على نموذج محبة المسيح». فالمسيح، بسبب حبه للآب وحبه لنا، لم يستطع إلا أن يموت عنا, أي يُصلب!!! «ليس لأحد حب أعظ من هذا، أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه.» (يو13:15) 
‏هذا صنعه المسيح، ولكنه صنعه من أجل كل العالم، أحباء وأعداء، خطاة ومنبوذين، ومن واقع حبه هذا وامتداداً له بعدئذ بالروح القدس أعطى التلاميذ وصيته الحديدة: «وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما أحببتكم»، لا كأنها فرض بعد أو واجب أو تكليف. بل انتباهة, ليكتشفوا ما قد وهبه لهم بالفعل وسكن فيهم بالسر بالجسد والدم الذي أعطاهم وبسر غسل أرجلهم. 
‏ونحن نعلم أن التلاميذ أقاموا هذه الوصية، وقاموا بها، وعاشوها، وعاشوا عليها، في بادىء الأمر وبعد الصعود مباشرة. وما اجتماعهم يوم الخمسين إلا صورة ناطقة بثمار الوصية الجديدة، فقد جعهم حب المسيح على الصلاة والصوم. وإقامة سر الشركة والعبادة الحارة، حتى حل عليهم الروح القدس بكل ارتياح، فاستعلن المسيح فيهم، وصاروا شهوداً مع الروح القدس للمسيح كالوصية، وظلت بعد ذلك المحبة الأخوية بينهم هي شهادة بحد ذاتها، وعليها قام الإنجيل وقامت الكنيسة. وظل القديس يوحنا يعظ بهذه الوصية وحدها في شيخوخته جتى مات، مما يؤكد تأثره الشديد بوصية المسيح فعلاً. 
وبالانتباه لوصية المسيح بخصوص المحبة نجد أنه قدمها عى صورتين. 
‏الصورة الأولى, خاصة بالتلاميذ, كغسل الأرجل: «كما أحببتكم أنا, تحبون أنتم أيضأ بعضكم بعضاً»؛ بالتطابق مع: «لأني أعطيتكم مثالاً, حتى كما صنعت أنا بكم تصنعون أنتم أيضاً... فأنتم يجب عليكم أن يغسل بعضكم أرجل بعض». 
وهذا في الحقيقة لبنيان الكنيسة, أولاً في صورتها الرسولية الأولى: «بهذا يعرف العالم أنكم تلاميذي»
أما وصية المحبة في صورتها العامة الخاصة بالمؤمنين عامة، فقد أطلقها بلا قيد ولا شرط لتكون حياة لكل إنسان ومنهج لكل مسيحي: «سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك؛ وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم, لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السموات.» (مت43:5-45‏) 
‏كذلك غسل الأرجل، وضع أساساً لتكريس التلاميذ للبشارة ومسيرة الإنجيل في كل أنحاء العالم, كما احتفظ به الرسل كطقس اتضاع لتمارسه الكنيسة بالنسبة للشعب عامة، والتقطه الرهبان الأوائل وأدخلوه كعمل محبة وطقس اتضاع دائم يمارسونه مع كل زائر أو متردد، وبعد أسفارهم الطويلة، لبعضهم البعض. 
‏ثم إن الوصية القديمة كانت المحبة فيها تختص بالقريب, أي بني جنس اليهود فقط, أي لحساب التاريخ والجنس اليهودي, ولكن المسيح أعطى حبه في وصيته الجديدة على أساس مهمته العظمى الخالدة ورسالته الأبدية في العالم بكل أجناسه، لذلك لما سألوه: «من هو قريبي؟»، أعطى جواباً في قصة، حطم فيه هذا القيد الحديدي الذي وضعته الوصية القديمة في عنق الحبة، حينما جعلها لا تعمل إلا بين يهودي ويهودي وحسب، ولكن قالت القصة أن قريب اليهودي هو السامري!!! (لو36:10-37)، ومن هذا المنطلق سبق ونادى بحدود وصيته الجديدة: «أحبوا أعداءكم.» (مت44:5) 
‏كما أنه بطقس غسل الأرجل، جعل المحبة المسيحية والرسولية تنزل إلى مستوى خدمة الأرجل. 
‏والآن نأتي إلى الظروف التي أحاطت بإعطاء المسيح وصيته الأخيرة والجديدة لتلاميذه، فأولاً نحن على مائدة عشاء الرب الذي أسس فيه سر الإفخارستيا بتقديم جسده ودمه للأكل والشرب من خلال التزام ذبيحة الصليب التي جاء ليكملها في نفسه، وقبلها منه الآب. فهنا بذل الذات في أقصى صورة يمكن أن يقدم فيها الحب، حيث أصبح الحب الإلهي المذبوح من أجل كثيرين هو أساس العهد الجديد: «هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين» (مر24:14), «كما أحببتكم أنا (هكذا حتى الموت), تحبون أنتم أيضاً بعضكم بعضأ.» (يو34:13) 
‏غرض ألوصية ألجديدة بالنسبة للمحبة: ولكي يتضح بأجلى بيان أن المحبة ليست هي كل الوصية الجديدة، ولا يمكن أن تستنذف كل ‏أبعادها، عاد المسيح ووضع للوصية غاية فوق المحبة: «بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم تلاميذي», وغاية هذه أيضاً هي استعلان المسيح نفسه للعالم من خلال حب التلاميذ بعضهم لبعض، ولأن محبة التلاميذ بعضهم لبعض لا يمكن أن تأخذ صورتها الإيمانية وقوتها الكرازية إلا بوجود المسيح، كقول القديس بولس الرسول: «ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم، وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون في المحبة...» (أف17:3-18) 
‏وهكذا يتضع لنا الترابط المتزامن بين قبول المسيح وفاعلية الحب في القلب، فإنه بعد أن تناول التلاميذ من الجسد والدم، وهما قوة العهد الجديه واللذان يمثلان الحضرة الإلهية عملياً: «من يأكلني فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6‏)، أعطى المسيح الوصية الجديدة. أي أنه بمجرد أن حل المسيح بالإيمان في القلب، وتأسست وتأصلت فيه المحبة؛ أصبح الإعلان عن المسيح تحصيل حاصل، من جراء أفعال المحبة الباذلة في الحياة المسيحية. إلى هذا الحد أخذ القديس يوحنا هذه الحقيقة، وجعلها معياراً للخلاص والحياة الأبدية: «نحن نعلم أننا قد انتقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة لأننا نحب الإخوة» (1يو14:3), وهكذا انتشر اصطلاح محبة الإخوة (فيلادلفيا) في الغرب ويقابله في الشرق وفي الكنيسة القبطية بالذات «الأغابي» بصورة أوسع وأعمق وأكثر روحانية، حيث يجتمع الشمعب العلماني كله فى الكنيسة، وتقام الموائد، ويحضرها الأسقف ويصلي ويبارك، ويفرح الشعب، ويأكل في حضرة الرب. فقد صارت الأغابي تعني «شركة المحبة», وصار لها طقس ووجود كنسي. وبعد أن دعمتها الرهبنة كأعلى نموذج للأغابي الإنجيلية، فقد صارت شركة حياة تخصصت لعمل المحبة، والعبادة، والتأمل, والبذل والخدمة، وتقديم الأمثلة المسيحية من قديسين وقديسات، ملأوا صفحات السنكسار واحتلوا الصفوف الأولى في السماوات. 
‏وهكذا، فالمحبة إذا سكنت في القلب بإيمان المسيح وأخذت طريقها عملياً نحو الآخرين، وخاصة بين التلاميذ على مستوى الصليب، فحتما يُستعلن المسيح. ومعروف أن من مفاعيل المحبة الإلهية قيام الوحدة الروحية على المستوى السري الإلهي، لأن طبيعة المحبة الإلهية فوق أنها تجمع، فهي توحد: 
+ «ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به، وأكون أنا فيهم.» (يو26:17) 
+ «ليكون الجميع واحداً, كما أنك أنت أيها الرب فيّ وأنا فيك, ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا, ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني.» (يو21:17) 
+ «أنا فيهم وأنت فيَ, ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد، وليعلم العالم أنك أرسلتني، وأحببتهم كما أحببتني.» (يو23:17) 
‏هذه,  في الحقيقة، هي أعماق الوصية الجديدة التي هي ناموس المسيح الجديد: 
المحبة: وهي بعد ذاتها «إبيفانيا» إلهية بظهور واستعلان المسيح «ابن محبته». 
الوحدة: موضوع المحبة الإلهية، وهي أيضاً بحد ذاتها «إبيفانيا» الآب والابن فينا. 
‏وليكن في ذاكرتنا دائماً، أن استعلان المسيح فينا هو برهان محبة الله نحو العالم، واستعلان الآب والابن فينا هو برهان قيام الوحدة، فهو بحد ذاته كرازة للعالم. 
‏أي أن الوصية الجديدة التي يشدد عليها المسيح في نهاية رسالته، تهدف نحو خلاص العالم واستعلان ملكوت الله والحياة الأبدية.
‏وهكذا، كما بدأنا إنجيل يوحنا بحركة محبة الله للعالم، هكذا تنتهي غاية رسالة المسيح في الإنجيل. 
‏اعتذار: نحن هنا لا نقدم موضوعاً مستوفياً عن المحبة في العهد الجديد، ولكننا التزمنا بحدود المناسبة وفي إطار مفهوم وصية المسيح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*36:13  قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِلَى أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ؟» أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «حَيْثُ أَذْهَبُ لاَ تَقْدِرُ الآنَ أَنْ تَتْبَعَنِي وَلَكِنَّكَ سَتَتْبَعُنِي أَخِيراً».​
‏إنطلاق القديس بطرس بهذا السؤال بعد وصية المسيح بالمحبة، يوضح أن مغادرة المسيح الوشيكة أمر شد انتباه التلاميذ، لأن بيان الموصي بالمحبة وتوضيح الغرض منه وهو كي يعلم العالم أنهم تلاميذ المسيح، يعني بكل صراحة أن المسيح سيذهب ويختفي وسيتركهم وحدهم. هذا الأمر حيرهم ، وأظهر جانب الضعف فيهم. 
«يا سيد إلى أين تذهب.»:  وأصلها باللاتيني: (      )، والتي بني عليها الفيلم السينمائي الديني المشهور «كوفاديس»، وقصته مأخوذة من سفر أبوكريفا «أعمال بطرس وبولس»، وهي القصة الجميلة لاستشهاد القديس بطرس في روما؛ إذ لما انتهز بطرس فرصة، وهو محكوم عليه بالإعدام صلباً، هرب من الجلادين قبل تنفيذ حكم الاستشهاد، وانسل خارجاً من روما، فقابله الرب، وظهر كأنه عابر به وذاهب إلى روما ، ففوجىء بطرس بالمسيح نفسه أمامه فسأله: يا سيد إلى أين أنت ذاهب؟ فبادره الرب بنظرة عتاب: لأصلب بدلاً م‏نك. وهي تذكرة لاذعة لادعاء بطرس في قوله للمسيح في الليلة التي أسلم فيها ذاته: «إني أضع نفسي عنك.» (37:13) 
‏«حيث أذهب لا تقدر الآن أن تتبعني ولكنك ستتبعني أخيراً»: صرخ إرميا, وكأنى به ينادي بطرس من بعيد: «إن جريت مع المشاة فأتعبوك، فكيف تُباري الخيل، وإن كنت منبطحاً في أرض السلام, فكيف تعمل في كبرياء الأرردن؟»» (إر5:12‏) 
‏فبطرس، ليلة الصليب, يسأل الرب: «يا سيد إلى أين تذهب؟‏»، لأنه كان يضمر في قلبه أن يقلد أليشع النبي في جريه وراء إيليا، وكأنه يريد أن يصعد معه؛ والرب أدرك ذلك بالروح، وكان الرد خاللصاً: «لا تقدر الآن أن تتبعني». ولكن لم يحرمه الرب من نظرة تطلعية من وراء الأفق: إنك ستتبعني أخيراً, أو بالحري سيأتي الرب ليأخذه بيده، لأن قصة هروبه من الموت معروفة، فلولا حضور الرب إلى روما خصيصاً ليرده إلى صليبه المقلوب، لما عثر بطرس على الباب الذي منه يتبع الرب أخيراً!! وهنا يليق جداً أن نذكر القارىء بقول الرب لبطرس في نهاية رواية القديس يوحنا: «ولكن متى شخت، فإنك تمد يديك، وآخر يمنطقك، ويحملك حيث لا تشاء.» (يو18:21) 
‏و«حيث لا تشاء» هي إشارة بليغة إلى هروبه من الصلب الذي صححه له الرب. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*37:13  قَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لِمَاذَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَتْبَعَكَ الآنَ؟ إِنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنْكَ».​
‏إنها لخطورة بالغة أن تأخذ الإنسان حرارة الثقة بالذات، ليتكلم ويقرر ويعدد بما يفوق قدره ومقداره. وأخطر من ذلك أن يقلد الإنسان أمثلة أعلى من قامته، فيبدو في أعين الناس أقل مما هو، أي أقل مما وهبه الله. لأ‏ن الفرق بين قامته الأصلية وبين ما ادعى لنفسه اختلاساً يُخصم من أصل رصيده. هذا هو قانون المسيح : «من له سيُعطى. ومن ليس له فالذي يظنه له يؤخذ منه.» (لو18:8) 
‏هذا الأمر خطير، وخطير للغاية، في الأصول التربوية المسيحية، أي في بناء النفس الروحي وفي الجهاد النسكي. فالله لا يطالبنا أن نعطي أكثر من قدرتنا، أو نبذل من رصيد وهمي سواء في الصحة أو الإيمان. والله أعطى وقسم المواهب، وعلى قدر ما أعطى يُطالب. فالذي يدعي بأنه يقدر أن يبذل أو يخدم، وهو لم يأخذ، يُلام ويضعف ويتقهقر. 
‏فبطرس الذي رأى نفسه أكفأ من يستطيع من التلاميذ أن يلازم المسيح، أو حتى أن يموت عنه، هكذا نجده قد تخلف في منتصف الطريق. ولما عزم أكثر من عزمه أن يرافقه حتى ولو الى الموت، انتهى عزمه عند الجواري في الدور الأرضي، وجلس يستدفىء مع الخدم. والذي مد في عافيته, ليشهد في صف المسيح, دون أن يكون لها امتداد من قوة الإيمان، أنكر المسيح عند استجواب جارية!!! وبدل أن يقول مجرد قول: نعم أنا تلميذ المسيح، واذا لزم الأمر يقسم بالحق: «ابتدأ يلعن ويحلف أني لا أعرف هذا الرجل الذي تقولون عنه» (مر71:14), عفارم, وأخيراً جلس خارج الباب يعزي نفسه ببكاء مر. وصح قول الرب لبطرس، ولي ولك أيها القارىء العزيز: «بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً.» (يو5:15) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*38:13  أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَتَضَعُ نَفْسَكَ عَنِّي؟ اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لاَ يَصِيحُ الدِّيكُ حَتَّى تُنْكِرَنِي ثلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ»​
‏لقد اهتم الإنجيليون الأربعة بتسجيل نبوة المسيح هذه عن «بطرس والديك»، إذ سجلوا تحقيقها تسجيلاً مؤثراً للغاية، وكان أدقهم وأقدرهم في التسجيل هو القدي مرقس، لأنه أخذ البيانات من فم بطرس نفسه.  
‏لم يكن بطرس يدري هول المعركة التي يسير المسيح نحوها، ولا إزاء من تسجلت؟ ولا لحساب من سيكون الحساب؟ بل وفوق هذا كله لم يدر بطرس من هو المسيح الذي يقول إنه مستعد أن يضح نفسه من أجله؟ فالمعركة فوق طاقة جميع البشر مجتمعين، إنها ضد من استعلى على الله نفسه، أي الشيطان الذي دوخ العالم كله والذي قال في قلبه: «أصعد إلى السموات, أرفع كرسيّ فوق كواكب الله... أصعد فوق مرتفعات السحاب، أصير مثل العلي. لكنك انحدرت إلى الهاوية, إلى أسافل الجب.» (إش13:14-15) 
‏لقد أشفق الرب على شجاعة بطرس المنهارة، ولكي يردعه حتى لا يرتكب حماقة، أعلن له أقصى ما يمكن أن يبلغه من حدود الدفاع عن الرب بدون الرب، ذلك قبل أن ينفجر نور النهار أو يصيح الديك, أو يظهر كوكب الصبح المنير، أو يستعلن نور العالم في القلوب، لأنه في ظلمة الرؤيا وعتمة القلب سينكر بطرس سيده ثلاث مرات، وعمداً مع الإصرار، وبلعن وحلفان وبشهود عيان . 
‏ولكن، في النهاية, وبعد أن أمده المسيح بصلاته وروحه القدوس, استطاع القديس بطرس أن يحقق ما ظن وما قال، ووضع نفسه من أجل المسيح، وحقق أمنية حبه, ومات مصلوباً شهادة أمام  العالم كله. 
‏وهذا هو الدرس الفريد الذي يطرحه أمامنا القديس يوحنا كباقي الإنجيليين: أن بطرس كان مثلك ومثلي، بحسب الجسد لا شيء، مكابر، شجاع بلا قوة، مقدام بلا روية، معتد بلا أصل، متسرع سريع الندم، مدعي الأولوية دون دعوة أوتزكية. لكن عندما لمسته النعمة، انقلبت موازينه غير المتزنة, وصار بعد أن حل عليه الروح القدس أول من نطق بلسان يوم أن تقسمت موهبة الألسن, وأول واعظ ارتجت له المنابر، وصاحب أول حصاد لحساب رب الحصاد، ثلاثة آلاف نفس يهودية نقية اعتمدوا في يوم واحد. وكانت هي أول كنيسة في العالم. 
‏فبطرس هو أقوى عمود من ثلاثة أعمدة, حملت سقف وأسقفية كنيسة أورشليم، وأول من ملأ كنيسه بعملة سماوية مسكوكة باسم يسوع المسيح الغالي القيمة، دفح منه ثمن شفاء أعرج من بطن أمه، كان يُحمل على الكتف أربعين سنة (راجح أع1:3 – 22:4‏). ‏فكانت أول معجزة بعد معجزات المسيح أجراها من داخل الهيكل أمام كهنة وفريسيين والاف من شهود عيان في رواق سليمان؛ حيث اتخذها بطرس فرصة، وأخذ يوبخ بلا رحمة الذين بجهالة صلبوا رب المجد، ولما هددوه مع يوحنا صليا مح بقية الرفاق صلاة تزعزع لها المكان (راجح أع23:4-31). وهكذا جاهر بطرس بالإيمان، وشدد إخوته حسب الوصية، ثم منطقوه, وحيث لا يشاء صلبوه، وهكذا تبع المسيح أخيراً حسب الوعد! 

تم الأصحاح الثالث عشر
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 سبتمبر 2017)

*الأصحاح الرابع عشر​
«لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي. فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً. وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً آتِي أَيْضاً وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً. وَتَعْلَمُونَ حَيْثُ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ وَتَعْلَمُونَ الطَّرِيقَ». قَالَ لَهُ تُومَا: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآب إِلاَّ بِي. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ». قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرِنَا الآب وَكَفَانَا». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! الَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآب فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآب؟ أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآب وَالآب فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآب الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآب وَالآب فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضاً وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي. وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآب بِالابن. إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ. «إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ. وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآب فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأبد. رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ أَيْضاً وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي والَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي». قَالَ لَهُ يَهُوذَا لَيْسَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ: «يَا سَيِّدُ مَاذَا حَدَثَ حَتَّى إِنَّكَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ تُظْهِرَ ذَاتَكَ لَنَا وَلَيْسَ لِلْعَالَمِ؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً. الَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. بِهَذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ. وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآب بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. «سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ ثُمَّ آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآب لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي. وَقُلْتُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ. لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ. وَلَكِنْ لِيَفْهَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّ الآب وَكَمَا أَوْصَانِي الآب هَكَذَا أَفْعَلُ. قُومُوا نَنْطَلِقْ مِنْ هَهُنَا» 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 سبتمبر 2017)

*حديث الوداع الأول
‏الحديث عن الآب والمضي إليه​
‏(أ) المسيح يعزي تلاميذه بالرجاء السماوى. 
‏(ب) يعّرف نفسه بأنه هو الطريق والحق والحياة، وأنه واحد مع الآب.
(ج) يعدهم بتأكيد استجابة الصلاة التي تُقدم باسمه. 
‏(د) يوصي بالمحبة والطاعة. 
(ه) الوعد بإرسال الروح القدس المعزى. 
( و) يترك سلامه لهم. 

تمهيد: جولة حول الاصحاح بأكمله. ​‏القديس يوحنا، في الأصحاحات القادمة، يصف لنا المسيح من مستوى عملي وقيادى، كيف قاد تلاميذه بهدوء فائق الوصف في أعنف عاصفة هوجاء يمكن أن تواجه جماعة صغيرة للغاية, كقطيع وديع من خراف محاصرة من كل ناحية، ووسطها ذئب فاجر يعوي لتسمعه الذئاب في الخارج، لتتعرف على المكان وعلى أسراره. والراعي يطمئن خرافة أن لا تضطرب ولا تجزع، فقد اشترى حياتها بدمه، وهو ضامن سلامها، وها هو ذاهب في رحلة سماوية وسيعود بعدها إليهم محملاً بالأخبار السارة والمفرحة، ليسلمهم سر الطريق الصاعد إلى فوق، وسوف يتحدث مع الآب بخصومهم مع توصية خامة أن يستمع الآب نفسه أصواتهم. وقد أخذ يصف لهم صورة الآب، فأراهم نفسه مؤكدا لهم أنه هو هو الصورة المنظورة للآب غير المنظور، وأنه هو والآب واحد في كل شيء, وفاجأهم بكشف أعظم سر عند الآب، وهو الروح القدس الذي يوحدهما بالحب, واعداً بأنه سيطلب من الآب أن يرسله إليهم ليعزيهم عن فراقه لهم بالعيان, وليملأهم بالمعرفة وكل الحق, ليتذكروا كل ما قاله لهم وما عمله أمامهم, حتى يتكلموا بكلمته عينها ويشهدوا بها ولها مقروءة ومكتوبة. ثم ترك المسيح لهم سلامه الخاص, الذي ينسكب من السماء من فوق مناطق العقل والاضطراب، فيكون لهم مصدر أمان سماوي واطمئنان دائم في كل زعازع العالم ومكايد الشيطان. وسلامه هذا سيكون عوض سلام العالم الذي يعطيه باليمين ويسحبه بالشمال، يمنحه اليوم وينزعه غداً، وبالنهاية هو قبض الريح. 
‏وفي نهاية الحديث، اكفهر وجه الرب لمنظر، لم يتبينه يوحنا ولا التلاميذ، إذ ظهر للمسيح رئيس العالم قادماً للحرب، ولكن عبثاً يحارب، فليس له في المسيح مأخذ. لم يؤخذ المسيح، ولم يرتد، بل كف عن الحديث، وأعلن عن انتهاء زمان الأحاديث إلا قليلاً. ثم أمرهم أن يغادروا المكان فوراً، لأن العدو كان يترتص بهم, ولم يشأ الرب أن يقبض عليهم داخل البيت. 
‏يعتقد العالم اللغوي وشارح الإنجيل بيورنى أن في الآيات من (1-10) يوجد شعر أرامي منظوم على أساس كل أربعة توقيعات وحدة شعرية. لذلك فهي تحوي خطاً فكرياً موحداً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 سبتمبر 2017)

*1- لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي.
​‏
بعد أن حذر الرب بطرس، وهو مقدام التلاميذ, أنه سينكره هذه الليلة ثلاث مرات، صمت بطرس، وصمت أيضاً التلاميذ, مع جزع ورعبة؛ لأنه إن كان الرب ذاهباً ليموت، وإن كان هذا هو يهوذا، وهذا هو بطرس أيضاً، فمن نكون نحن؟ 
‏لتد ملأ الحزن قلوبهم ... وفجأة قطع الرب الصمت بكلمات، افتتح بها كوى السماء لتفيض سلاماً في قلوب التلاميذ. فكانت كلمات الرب هذه تُعتبر الدرة الثمينة في إنجيل المسيح. 
‏«لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ.»: 
«يضطرب»: ‏كلمة «يضطرب» باليونانية (        ) وباللاتينية (        )‏. فإن كنا قد عرفنا سابقاً أن المسيح «اضطرب بالروح» (27:12, 21:13)، فاضطراب المسيح لم يكن عن فقدان الصلة بالآب، التي هي قاعدة الثبوت العليا، ولا عن خوف لأنه لم يرهب للموت جانباً، إذ وطأ هامته بقدميه، ولا كان اضطرابه بسبب الخوف من المجهول لأنه كان «عالماً بكل شيء». ولكن اضطرابه، كما علمنا، كان ردة فعل الجسد لهول المعركة الروحية التي ‏كان قابضاً على زمامها. فاضطراب المسيح شيء واضطراب التلاميذ شيء آخر، فالاضطراب لا يتملك على الإنسان إلا إذا تخلخل رباط الإيمان بالل . فاضطراب التلاميذ كان بسبب تزعزع رباط الإيمان بالله. 
«قلوبكم»: الترجة العربية متصرف فيها، فهي في الأصل اليوناني مفرد (      )، وهذا أسلوب أرامي وعبري. و«القلب» في المفهوم الشرقي هو مصدر الشعور. أما في اللغة القبطية، فالقلب هو مصدر جميع العواطف والفهم والذكاء والغباء أيضأ، فالرجل الذكي يسمى (     ), والرجل القوي الشجاع يسمى (      ) والرجل الرحيم (      ) والرجل الغبي (       ) بلا قلب أصلاً. 
‏و«تضطرب» باليونانية تُستخدم كالعربية في اضطراب البحر أيضاً، والشبه بين اضطراب القلب واضطراب أمواج البحر مصطلح يستخدمه الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب كثيراً . فالخوف من الموت, وأخطر منه الخوف من المجهول، يطيح بفكر الإنسان فلا يعود يستقر له قرار. والمعروف في الاختبار الإيماني، أن سبب الخوف دائماً وبلا استثناء هو فقدان الصلة مع الله. فأمان الإنسان الوحيد هو في تطلعه نحو الله والإمساك به بالإيمان، فإذا ركز الإنسان فكره في الواقع المفزع أمامه يغرق في الحال, هذا كان حال القديس بطرس أيضاً، إذ لماذا بدأ يغرق والرب واقف أمامه؟, «ولكن لما رأى الريح شديدة، خاف؛ وإذ ابتدأ يغرق، صرخ قائلاً: يا رب نجني, ففي الحال مد يسوع يده، وأمسك به، وقال له: يا قليل الإيمان, لماذا شككت» (مت30:14-31). أي، لما ركز رؤيته في الريح, فقد رؤيته للمسيح، وهكذا فقد قاعدة ثبوته فوق الماء. 
‏وهنا الرب أيضاً لا يتكلم مجرد كلمة «لا تضطرب قلوبكم»، بل يمد يده لينتشل التلاميذ، فحينما يأمر المسيح، فأمره ينفذ بقوة الكلمة الحية، ويحمل تنفيذه في طاعته, وهو، مع المعونة الإضافية التي يمنحها لهم بالكلمة، يذكرهم بالقاعدة الثابتة التي ينبغي أن يربطوا, أو يكونوا قد ربطوا فيها, ثقتهم وهي: الإيمان بالله. 
« أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي»: «الإيمان» باللغة الآرامة (لغة القديس يوحنا تعني «الثبوت»)، لأن قاعدة الثبوت الجوهرة أو «الثبوت الحق» هو الله، في الأدب العبري. فالذي يؤمن بالله يعني الذي يثبت في الله أو يشترك في ثبوته، كما في الصخر، فالله «صخر الدهور» (إش4:26)، أي الثابت على مر الأيام وكر السنين. 
‏خطر الثنائية في اللاهوت ينبغي أن نحترس منه دائمأ، عندما نضع المسيح نفسه في مقابل الله أو الآب، فالمعنى هنا هو: إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله فأنتم تؤمنون بي أيضاً، وبالضرورة، حتى وإن كنتم لا تعرفون الآن!! وهنا يلزم أن نربط هذه الآية بالكلام الوارد بعدها، لأنه يعطيها الرؤية اللازمة والتوهج اللاهوتي المطلوب. فالمسيح بعد ذكره الله, يعود ويذكره باسم «أبي» (2:14)، ثم يذكره باسم «الآب» (6:14‏)، وبذلك يكون المعنى، بمد ضم الصفات، كالآتي: ‏أنتم تؤمنون بالله، هذا جيد جداً، وأنا أترككم لأذهب إلى الله, الذي هو أبي, وهو الآب (أبوكم). فإن كتم تؤمنون بالله حقاً، وهذا صحيح وواجب، فإيمانكم بالله فيه الكفاية ليجعلكم تؤمنون بي. 
‏إذن، فاربطوا ثقتكم ورجاءكم بما هو فوق, ولا تنظروا إلى مفازع الموت وتهديداته، لأن الموت وارد حتماً كل حين. لهذا أنا ذاهب إلى الآب لأعد لكم هناك مكاناً، حتى إذا دعاكم داعي الموت, وهو حتماً سيدعو, فأنا آتي سريعا وأخذكم. 
‏وهو بهذا الكلام يجعل من موته مهمة عظمى في السماء تختص بهم هم، أما موته بالنسبة له فهو مجرد سفر إلى موطنه السعيد الذي يذهب إليه ليعود أيضاً لنكون معه دائماً. فلماذا الخوف ولماذا الاضطراب؟ 
‏وحتى سفره السعيد هذا، لا يكون كأنه بلا عمل بل هو، في الحقيقة وواقع الأمر، يعبد طريقاً إلى الله، ومنه إلينا، ليعود إلى الآب، ومعه دائماً أبناء كثيرون إلى المجد (عب10:2‏)، لأن كل ما يصنعه المسيح هو لأجلنا.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 سبتمبر 2017)

*2- فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً.​
الصحيح ينبغي أن تُقرأ هذه الآية هكذا: «في بيت أبي مواضع كثيرة»، لأن البيت هو المقابل الروحي للهيكل الذى قال عنه المسيح: «بيتي بيت الصلاة يُدعى» (مت13:21)، «لا تجعلوا بيت أبي بيت تجارة» (يو16:2)، وأما المواضع الكثيرة أو المساكن الكثيرة في البيت، فهي المقابل للأروقة. والأروقة بها غرف كثيرة (1مل 5:6-6‏)، وقد وصف القديس بولس الرسول ذلك: «فلنا في السموات بناء من الله، بيت غير مصنوع بيد أبدي.» (2كو 1:5) 
و«المواضع» قال عنها القديس بولس أيضاً: « فإنا في هذه أيضاً نئن، مشتاقين إلى أن نلبس فوقها مسكننا, الذي من السماء.» (2كو2:5) 
«مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ»: الكلمة اليوناية منحوتة من (    ) وتعني «مسكن دائم» أو «بيت» (وليس «منزل»). وهي التي جاءت في الأية (23): «وإليه نأتي وعنده نصنع بيتاً (منزلاً)», أي إقامة دائمة!! 
‏ولكن كلمة «منزل» باللغة العربية خاطئة ومفسدة للمعنى، لأن «المنزل» غير«البيت». فالمنزل يعني مكاناً ينزل فيه الإنسان عابراً وليس مقيماً، وممه النزل أي الخان أو الاوتيل حيث الإقامة الدائمة منعدمة؛ أما البيت فللأقامة الدائمة. وفي كتابات هامة للقديس إيرينيئوس («ضد الهرطقات»، الجزء الخامس، المقطع 36:12) قطعة ينقلها لنا من أقوال الشيوخ, يقصد بهم بابياس وغيره، يُفهم منها أن الـ (      ) هي «المساكن» أو «المواضع» الدائمة للطوباويين التي تتمايز في المجد، ولكنها ليست مقيدة، بل ينتقل داخلها الطوبانيون من درجة إلى درجة أعلى. 
ويقول في (      )، أيضاً، القديس كلمندس الإسكندري، أنها أماكن متراقية من مجد إلى مجد، وأن الله له (     )  الخاصة به. 
‏وهنا يلزمنا أن نشير إلى المكان الرهباني الجغرافي المجاور لمنطقة القلال، بجوار هرموبوليس بارفا (دمنهور الآن)، والذي كان يسمى (     )؛ هذه الكلمة سُميت بالعربية «الُمنى» بالمدة المفتوحة دون ترجمة لجهل المترجم. وحقيقة الأمر أن الآباء الرهبان كانوا يرون في حياتهم وسكناهم صورة سماوية على الأرض، فأطلقوا على مساكنهم هذه اللفظة المستعارة من إنجيل يوحنا، أي (     ).
«وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً»: احتار علماء الكتاب في شرح هذه الآية ولكنهم استقروا على أنها استفهامية منفية هكذا: (إذا لم يكن هذا حقيقياً, أي أنه ليس في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة، فهل كنت قد قلت لكم إنى أمضى وأعد لكم مكاناً) 
‏والمعنى يزداد وضوحاً إذا أخذنا أيضاً بمفهوم المسكن في سفر العبرانيين: «وأما المسيح, وهو قد جاء رئيس كهنة للخيرات العتيدة، فبالمسكن الأعظم والأكمل, غير المصنوع بيد، أي الذي ليس من هذه الخليقة. وليس بدم تيوس وعجول، بل بدم نفسه، دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس، فوجد فداءً أبدياً» (عب11:9-12). «حيث دخل يسوع كسابق لأجلنا» (عب20:6‏). هذه الأية تنطبق انطباقاً عجيباً وعميقاً على آية إنجيل يوحنا، وتشرحها، وتشرح كيف وبماذا هيأ لنا المسكن السماوي، وكيف دشنه بدمه، حتى يصلح لسكنى الخطاة. 
«أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً»: الموضوع كله تعزية، الرب يهون على أحبائه ثقل الفراق, ويدخل إلى الحقيقة الروحية مباشرة، فالإقامة في الأرض خرافة، الإقامة الحقيقية والدائمة هي فوق, الأرض ليست «موضعأ» للروح بل هي أولاً وأخيراً مقبرة حزينة للجسد, والجسد مهما تجمل فالذبول مآله. إذن، فالرجاء كله يتحتم أن يُربط بالموطن الحقيقي وعند من؟ عند الآب. وللابن عند الآب مجال إلهي، كله مجد وبهاء وسلطان، كان قد تخلى عنه ليتفرغ إلى مهمته على الأرض بالجسد. 
‏والآن قد آن الأوان للعودة إلى الأحضان الأبوية واستعادة المجد الذي له عند الآب واستلام كل سلطانه على قوات السموات، ليس كابن الله فقط، بل وابن الإنسان أيضاً, فالابن يعود إلى الآب حاملاً البشرية فيه, فعندما يوطد سلطانه بوضعه الجديد من جهة «بشريته», أي عندما يوطد «للانسان» مكانة جديدة لدى الآب، ويوطن الإنسان بعد غربته الطويلة في موطنه الأول مع الله, من داخل البنوة العزيزة والفريدة التي له عند الآب، ويطمئن أن الحضن الأبوي يسع الإنسان الجديد المتبنى في ميراث بنوته الإلهية الوحيدة، حينئذ يعود ليأخذ الإنسان المفدي والمبرر والمتقدس والمولود جديداً من الماء الحي والروح المُحيي, المغسول بالدم الإلهي، المتهييء بالنعمة، والمستضيء بالنور الإلهي لميراثه الجديد في النور الذي لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمحل المحفوظ في السموات. 
‏وربما تكون هذه المهمة، أي توطين الإنسان عند الله مرة أخرى، هي أعظم وأخطر عمل للمسيح سيقوم به عند الآب بعد تكميل مهمة الصليب، فهي النتيجة النهائية وختام التدبير الإلهي المتحمل من عمليتي التجسد والفداء. 
‏أما تعدد «المنازل» في البيت الأبوي فراجع إلى درجات الاستنارة والإنارة. فعالم الله فوق، هو عالم النور, ولا يوجد فيه أية خليقة غير منيرة. لذلك يقول عنه سفر الرؤيا إنه ليس فيه شمس ولا قمر، بل الله والخروف سراجه (رؤ23:21). فالمسيح هو النورالحقيقي، وباتحادنا به بالسر الآن يعطينا استنارة فقط, تنشط الذهن الروحي لإدراك ما لا يُدرك ورؤية ما لا يُرى، وهذا عربون ما سيكون بالقيامة أي بالا ستعلان والتجلي، حينها يتغير جسدنا المعتم, جسد الخطية المظلم، ليكون على شبه جسد مجد المسيح المضيء (في21:3‏). وهذا هو قول المسيح نفسه: «حينئذ يضيء الآبرار كالشمس في ملكوت أبيهم» (مت43:13), بأنوار تتعدد وتترقى درجاتها، تبعاً لتعدد وتميز درجات الاستنارة الذهنية فيما يخص الإلهيات الآن. 
‏والكلام يكاد يكون واضحاً أنه، منذ الآن، أمامنا طريق الاستنارة بالكلمة وعمل البر مفتوحاً لتنقية القلب، لأن أنقياء القلب هم الذين يعاينون الله (مت8:5)، لنستزيد منه قدر ما نشتهي، وقدر ما نطلب ونسعى ونجتهد بالحب والحق، بانتظار القيامة والتجلي بنور المسيح, حينئذ نأخذ مواضعنا المناسبة لاستنارتنا في المنازل العليا المعدة في نور القديسين: «حينئذ يضىء الآبرار كالشمس في ملكوت أبيهم.» (مت43:13‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 سبتمبر 2017)

*3- وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً آتِي أَيْضاً وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً.​
هنا يلطف المسيح من أثر صدمة الفراق، ويجعلها كأنها ضرورة حتمية، من أجل التلاميذ والعالم، فالمعنى يحمل العودة، والعودة ذات شأذ وشئون، من أجل ضمان الخلود، فكأني بالمسيح يقول لهم: أنتم الآن «غرباء» و «يتامى» ‏ولا يمكن أن أترككم كذلك, فلابد أن أمضى لأعد لكم «موطناً» في «ينوة» الله، وآتي مرة أخرى، لا من أجل الخطية وغفرانها بعد، بل من أجل ميراث ومجد مُعد!! «هكذا المسيح أيضاً بعدما قُدم مرة لكي يحمل خطايا كثيرين، سيظهر ثاية بلا خطية، للخلاص للذين يتتظرونه» (عب28:9)، وبالأسلوب اللاهوتي: هي فرقة وقية الآن، لحساب اتحاد أبدي آت. 
‏«آتي أيضاً»: مجيء المسيح الثاني أمر، وإن كان قد وقعه المسيح مسبقاً على مستوى الزمن، إلا أنه لا يستعلن زمنياُ، فلا هو معروف متى سيكون أو كيف سيكون، لأن ظهوره سيكون مقصوراً على ذوي البصائر المفتوحة بالروح فقط: «قال له يسوع: إن كنت أشاء أنه يبقى حتى أجيء, فماذا لك؟! اتبعني انت» (يو22:21) 
+ «والآن، أيها الأولاد، اثبتوا فيه، حتى إذا أٌظهر، يكون لنا ثقة ولا نخجل منه في مجيئه.» (1يو28:2) 
+ «أيها الأحباء، الأن نحن أولاد الله، ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون، ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أُظهر نكون مثله لأننا سنراه كما هو.» (1يو2:3) 
+ «وأخيراً قد وُضع لى إكليل البر، الذي تهبه لى، في ذلك اليوم, الرب الديان العادل، وليس لى فقط، بل لجميع الذي يحبون ظهوره أيضاً.» (2تى8:4) 
+ «متى أُظهر المسيح حياتنا, فحينئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضاً معه في المجد.» (كو4:3) 
+ «فإن سيرتنا نحن هي في السموات، التي منها ننتظر أيضأ مخلصأ هو الرب يسوع المسيح, الذي سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا، ليكون على صورة جسد مجده، بحسب عمل استطاعته أن يُخضع لنفسه كل شىء»(فى20:3-21) 
و«مجيء المسيح» في لاهوت إنجيل القديس يوحنا غير محدد، فهو، كما لخصه في المقدمة, في صورته الدائمة والمستمرة على مدى الزمن والأزمان كلها: «كان النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل إنسان أتيا إلى العالم» (يو9:1‏)، أي أن المسيح, كنور العالم, هو في حالة مجيء مستمر ومتعدد «آتياً». فهو أتى, ويأتي, وآت, وسيأتي. «أنا هو الألف والياء، البداية والنهاية, يقول الرب الكائن والذي كان, والذي يأتي, القادر على كل شيء» (رؤ8:1 ‏)؛ «لأنه بعد قليل جداً سيأتي الآتي ولا يبطىء» (عب27:10)؛ «لا أترككم يتأمى، إني آتي إليكم.» (يو18:14) 
‏وواضح أن مجيء المسيح خبرة إيمانية, فهو حالة استعلان أو ظهور أو حلول الحضرة الإلهية في الحياة الحاضرة كاختبار فرحة الإيمان بحضور المسيح، أو حالة انطلاق الروح بعد الموت واستعلان المسيح المفاجىء للروح وحصولها على حالة غبطة فائقة, أو مع مجيء الروح القدس للتوبيخ والتبكيت والإنذار، وظهور المسيح بمظهر القاضي والديان لردع النفس وفتح طريق التوبة أمامها، أو في مجيئه اليومي والأسبوعي في الكنيسة لقيادة صلواتها ومسيرتها، وتقديس أسرارها، ومنح نفسه لأولادها، أو في مجيئه الأخير لإخضاع كل شيء ولتغيير هيئة العالم واستعلان سماء جديدة وأرض جديدة, كل هذا واقع في صميم مجيء المسيح كحقيقة أبدية فائقة على الزمان ولكنها مُستعلنة فيه. 
«آخذكم إلي»: التعبير اليوناني أغنى من العربى، وأكثر عمقاً: (        ) أي « أستقبلكم إلى نفسي», حيث كلمة (    ) باليونانية تفيد استمرار الاندفاع نحو الآخر, وكأنما التلاميذ، وهم مدفوعون بالشوق الشديد ومنجذبون بالروح نحو المسيح، من جراء الحب أو العشق الإلهي الذي احترقت به قلوبهم، إذ بالمسيح يستقبلهم ويضمهم إلى حضنه فيكمل عجز اندفاعهم نحوه، يجذبهم إلى نفسه حسب شدة قوة حبه الفائق على حبهم؛ وما نقص من استحقاقهم للقرب منه، يعوضه باستحقاق بره القادر أن يوحدهم بنفسه. 
‏وهنا يلزمنا أيها القارىء العزيز أن ننوه بالفارق الكبير بين ما نستمتع به الآن من استعلانات حضرة المسيح التي ننعم بها في صلواتنا وحبنا وشدة فرحتنا التي تغمر مشاعرنا وكأننا بلغنا المنتهى، وبين ما أعده لنا المسيح في ملكوته؛ الأ مر الذي لو تأملناه لهانت علينا الآن كل آلام الزمان الحاضر مع أوجاع الجسد وهموم العالم... 
‏«حتى حيث أكون أنا, تكونون أنتم أيضاً»: ما دفعه المسيح في تعذيبات الذبح وكل التغريمات التي فُرضت عليه ودفعها راضياً، سيذهب إلى الآب ليأخذ ثمنها بالكامل, كحقوق ثابتة تضاف بكاملها لحسابنا. فالمجد الذي يسترده، يُعطى له مضافاً إليه اتساعات تسع كل مدعويه الذين دعاهم ولبوا الدعوة لوليمة مجد سمائي، تهتز لها كل العروش والسيادات. إنها حفلة عرس الخروف والكنيسة، مزينة بكامل زينة المسيح عريسها. وتاج البنوة الإلهية. الذي للمسيح الفريد والوحيد في السلطان والعظمة والرئاسة، يتسع ليشمل رؤوس كل المدعوين، الذين رفعهم من درجات العبيد إلى درجة أصدقاء وأحباء العريس، بصك التبني المكتوب والمختوم بالدم؛ لأن العريس، وهو ابن الله الوحيد, المونوجانيس, أخذ في تغربه على الأرض جنسية البشر، وبهذا أعطى البشرية حق التجنس بجنسية العريس، فنالوا استحقاق التواجد الدائم معه، وكأنهم صاروا أهلية له، أو «أهل بيت الله» (أف19:2)، أو عروسأ مع عريسها فى خدر سمائى واحد. 
‏قول المسيح: « حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً»، تعبير لاهوتي يعبر عن كيان غير مفترق، بحسب عمل شدة قوته, وتفاضل غنى نعمته، التي أكمل بها عجز الإنسان في عيني الله، هذا العمل الذي انتهى إلى عمل وحدة غير مفترقة مع المسيح والله (يو17). أما بحسب العيان, فقد رأى القديس يوحنا هذه الكينونة غير المفترقة على صورة راع ورعية: «... هؤلاء هم الذين يتبعون الخروف حيثما ذهب... لأنهم بلا عيب قدام عرش الله (رؤ4:14-5) 
‏وقد عاد المسيح وركز على هذا الوجود أو الكيان المتلازم بينه وبين أحبائه في صلاته الأخيرة للآب: «أيها الآب أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني، يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا يكونون معى لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني، لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم.» (يو24:17) 
‏لذلك كان مئتهى شهوة القديسين أن يفلتوا من سطوة الجسد ويكونوا مع المسيح: «فإني محصور من الاثنين، لى اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً، ولكن أن أبقى في الجسد ألزم من أجلكم.» (في23:1-24‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 سبتمبر 2017)

*4- وَتَعْلَمُونَ حَيْثُ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ وَتَعْلَمُونَ الطَّرِيقَ».​
‏المسيح يفترض في تلاميذه، أو هو يدعوهم إلى هذا الافتراض، أنه بحسب كل ما سمعره منه حتى الآن وكل ما صنعه أمامهم، فهم يعرفون أنه ذاهب إلى الصليب, ومن الصليب إلى أبيه, وبذهابه إلى الصليب بإرادته، وكأنه ذاهب إلى مهمة خاصة وعاجلة، ثم بارتفاعه, عن طريق الموت, إلى الآب كمن يقدم تقريراً عن اكتمال مهمته، يكون قد افتتح طريقاً جديداً من الأرض إلى السماء ومن الإنسان إلى الله، طريقأ صالحاً لعبور كل الذين نالوا العتق من حكم الموت. 
‏تم جاء سؤال توما وسؤال فيلبس، فاستقبلهما المسيح كما استقبل حديث تلميذي عمواس, فما بعد, حيث أكمل عحز الفكر البشري وتخلفه عن متابعة استعلانات الروح من واقع الحوادث. 
‏ألم يقدم لهم، منذ ساعة، جسده المكسور ودمه المسفوك؟ ألم يخرج أمامهم يهوذا بعد أن أخذ شهادة من الرب أنه المعين من قبل الشيطان لتسليم الرب للموت؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 سبتمبر 2017)

*5- قَالَ لَهُ تُومَا: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟».​
ما معنى الذهاب إلى الآب، وما معنى إعداد المكان، وكيفية العودة؟ ما أسرار هذه الرحلة التي لم يسمح بها أحد قط ولا خطرت على قلب بشر؟ هل ستأخذه مركبة نارية؟ هل ستقوده ملائكة؟ هل على سلم يعقوب؟ ثم إلى أين، هل إلى حضن إبراهيم؟ أم إلى حضن أعلى؟ وكيف يتبعونه فى طريق لا يعرفونه, فكيف يقول لهم: تعرفون الطريق؟ تسرع على كل حال!! 
‏ثم إن الصعوبة التي قامت في ذهن التلاميذ كانت تدور حول كيف يُنشىء الموت أملاً ورجاءً لأن «القيامة» كانت مختفية عن أذهانهم. والموقف هنا شبيه بموقف مرثا، فهي تعرف أن أخاها سيقوم في اليوم الأخير، ولكن ما علاقة ذلك بالمسيح؟ مما جعل المسيح يعلن نفسه لها أنه هو «القيامة والحياة»، وبرهن لها ذلك بالفعل، إذ أقام أخاها من الموت. 
‏توما هنا يسأل عن معنى الذهاب وكيفية الذهاب وإلى أين يكون الذهاب, فكيف بعد هذا يعرفون الطريق؟ لقد بدا لهم الموضوع على مستوى جسدي، فتحيرت عقولهم كتلميذي عمواس, مما اضطر المسيح أن يقول له كما قال لمرثا: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة» ولكن بصورة أخرى: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة». مرثا لم تفهم علاقة القيامة بالمسيح، وتوما لم يفهم علاقة «الطريق» بالمسيح. الموت وقف ليسد كل منافذ التفكير والأمل عند مرثا, وكذلك أيضاً عند توما. ولكن عند توما كانت العقبة هي في «حقيقة» الموت كطريق حياة، هذا كان أمراً صعباً «كحقيقة». 
‏فالمسيح فسر كل هذه الخفيات واستعلنها «في نفسه» أنه هو الطريق، وهو الحقيقة التي تعلن الطريق وتقود إليه، وهو الحياة كنهاية وغاية. وبمعنى مختصر ولكن يفوق التصور الجسدي ولا يمكن أن يمسكه العقل، أن الذي يمسك بالمسيح يكون قد عبر الطريق دون أن يجوزه، وعبر الموت دون أن يعبر رُعبته، ويكون قد قام دون أن يموت، بل يكون قد بلغ موضعه في السماء واستقر دون أن يغادر الأرض، أو يكون قد غادرها، سيان. ألم يقل المسيح مرة أنه هو ابن الإنسان الذي على الأرض الذي هو في السماء؟ «وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.» (يو13:3)، وكأنه هنا وهناك بآن واحد، ونزل وصعد دون أن يغادر لا هنا ولا هناك، وأنه وهو معنا لم يغادر حضن الآب، وألم يقل لهم في بكور أيام تلمذتهم أنهم من الأن... «يرون السماء مفتوحة وملائكة الله يصعدون وينزلون على ابن الإنسان» (يو51:1‏)؟ فلمن كانت الملائكة تصعد بهذه السهولة؟ إلا للانسان، لتمهد له الصعود؟ ولمن كانت تنزل؟ إلا لنا، لكي تمسك بأيديا لنصعد بسهولة، فكيف لا يصعد الإنسان؟ والسلم قد أقامه لنا من جسده الذي ثبت به الأرض بالسماء، وأطعمهم به علنا ليثبت فيهم إلى الأبد ويثبتون فيه، فلا يحتاجون إلى من يعرفهم الطريق بعد، إذ هو قائم في داخلهم، وسقاهم دمه ليسكن فيهم روحه الأزلى، ليصيروا من الروحيين إلى الأبد، إذا نفضوا غربتهم عن الأرض والأرضيين. 
‏ألم يظهر الله في الجسد، فصار معنا، لكي بالجسد نصير في الروح ونظهر معه؟ ألم يلتصق ببشريتنا، فصار واحداً منا، لنلتصق بروحه، فنصير فيه واحداً مع أبيه؟ «وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد» (اكو17:6)، ألم يتغرب عندنا قليلاً ليفك أسر غربتنا، ويأخذنا لنستوطن عنده إلى الأبد؟ ألم يأخذ من الآب كل شيء: «وهو عالم أن الآب قد دفع كل شيء إلى يديه...» (يو3:13‏)، ليعطيه لنا، ليمكننا من العودة معه إلى الآب، لنرث كل شيء: «وأنه من عند الله خرج (إلينا)، والى الله يمضي (ونحن معه)»؟ (يو3:13‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 سبتمبر 2017)

*6- قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.​
ثم ما هو الطريق؟ نحن قلنا، كما قالت الرسالة إلى العبرانيين، أن: «... لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأ قداس، بدم يسوع طريقاً كرسه لنا حديثاً، حيا، بالحجاب أي جسده» (عب19:10-20‏). ولكن أيضاً ما هو الطريق؟  
‏لو علمنا أن جوهر رسالة المسيح تقوم على فعلين أساسيين أكملهما المسيح: 
‏الفعل الأول: هو استعلان الآب السماوي. فالمسيح، وهوالابن المتجسد، استطاع بصفته هذه، أي من خلاء بنوته المطيعة المحبة للآب، أن يعلن لنا الآب, والأفضل أن نقول يستعلن لنا الآب, لأن الإعلان يختص بالمعرفة عن شيء مُدرك, أما الاستعلان فهو معرفة الخفيات وما لا يُدرك. فالمسيح استطاع بتعليمه وبروحه الأزلى وطاعته المطلقة للآب، أن يستعلن لنا الآب غير المُدرك، ولا معروف. وذلك من خلال تكميل مشيئته والعمل بوصاياه: «أنا قد حفظت وصايا أبي» (يو10:15), «الله لم يره أحد قط, الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر» (يو18:1) 
‏هذا هو الفعل الأول ‏والهام جداً الذى قام به المسيح، وهو استعلان الآب للعالم. 
‏أما الفعل الثاني: فهو أنه, وهو حامل لجسد البشرية, ‏سمتطاع كابن الصعود به إلى الآب من حيث جاء, ‏وذلك من خلال قوة قيامته, وبواسطة روح الحياة الأبدية التى فيه «... أنه من عند الله خرج وإلى الله يمضي.» (يو3:13‏) 
‏بهذين الفعلين: أي باستعلان الآب للعالم، وبرفع البشرية التي فيه إلى الآب السماوي، يكون المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد الموصل إلى الآب, باستعلان شخص الآب فى نفسه, وبالوصول إلى الآب وهو حامل لجسم بشريتنا, وبذلك يكون المسيح حقاً وبالفعل الطريق الوحيد إلى الآب, ولا يستطيع أحد أن يأتي إلى الآب إلا به. 
‏أما فيما يخص الرد على سؤال توما فقد أصبح على توما أن يفهم من كلام المسيح أن المسيح ذاهب إلى الآب، رداً على قوله: «لسنا نعرف أين تذهب»؛ وأن المسيح، بموته عنا وقيامته بنا وصعودنا معه إل الآب, يكون هو الطريق الوحيد المؤدي بنا إلى الآب، ردا على قوله: «فكيف نعرف الطريق». 
‏والمسيح بقوله المختصر والمركز والمشدد: «أنا هو الطريق», حيث التشديد يأتي مركزاً في اللفظ «أنا هو»، وحيث «أنا» ككيان حي إلهي, أنا وليس أي كيان أو شيء آخر, حيث تأتي «أنا» لتجيب عل كل ما هو مطلوب للمعرفة، وكل ما هو«كيف», وبأي «قوة», وبأي «استحقاق», وبأي «عمل». فتكون المسألة لا تعود تحتمل سؤالاً واستفساراً عن الذهاب وعن الط يق، يكفي الإنسان أن يمسك بالمسيح ليصل إلى الآب: «لأن به لنا كلينا قدوماً، في روح واحد، إلى الآب» (أف18:2)، لأنه هو الطريق بكل مستلزماته، من معرفة كل الحقائق عنه، ومن الحصول على جوهر الحياة اللائقة به. 
‏وبقول الرب هذا، يكون المسيح قد قطع خط الرجعة على أي ادعاء بأي وساطة أخرى، لأي علم أو معرفة أو روح، ليشترك من قريب أو بعيد في الوصول إلى الله. فهو طريق الخلاص الوحيد الموصل للأب، كما رأيناه سابقاً «نَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى» (9:10) أنه هو الباب الوحيد أيضاً . 
«أنا هو... الحق والحياة»: المسيح لا يعلم الحق عن الله، بل هو الحق الإلهي, هو الله الابن، وهو استعلان «الآب» في ذاته مباشرة وبلا أي وسيط آخر. فهو «الحق» وهو الوحيد الذي يشهد للحق: «لهذا قد وُلدت أنا، ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم، لأشهد للحق.» (يو37:18) 
‏أي أن الذي يدرك المسيح، يدرك الله الآب. فالمسيح هو استعلان الآب، يستعلن في ذاته من خلال «الكلمة والعمل». 
‏كذلك «الحياة», فالمسيح لا يمنح حياة غير حياته، وحياته هي ذاته: «فيه كانت الحياة» (يو4:1‏)؛ «فمن يأكلني، فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6‏). وحياته هي الحياة الأبدية، وهي حياة الآب، وهي رسالته: «أتيت لتكون لهم حياة، وليكون لهم أفضل» (يو10:10)، وكلماته هي روح وحياة (يو 63:6‏)، والذي يسمع كلام المسيح يحيا ولو كان  ميتاً(يو24:5)، «ولكي تكون لكم، إذا آمنتم، حياة باسمه.» (يو31:20‏) 
‏كثير من الشراح لم ينتبهوا إلى أن المسيح يركز على الفصل بين الطريق، والحق، والحياة، فهو كل واحد من هذه؛ فهو الطريق، وهو الحق، وهو الحياة, والحق طريق يؤدي إلى الآب, والحق هو استعلان الآب, ‏والحياة هى فى ذاته وفى الآب. 
‏لذلك لا يستقيم القول بأن الطريق يؤدي إلى الحق والحق يؤدي إلى الحياة، هذا خلط بين النظريات الفكرية والواقع الالهي القائم بالكيان الذاتي في المسيح . فالمسيح, بالكيان الذاتي، هو الطريق الموصل إلى الآب، وبالكيان الذاتي يستعلن الحق، وهو الآب فيه, وبالكيان الذاتي هو الحياة, فيه وفي الآب. فالمجال هنا لا يتسع لنظريات يصطنعها الفكر البشري، لتولف بين الطريق والحق والحياة وكأنها مراضيع، هذا خروج عن المعنى اللاهوتي الصحيح، فهي «ذات» وليست موضوعاً. 
‏كذلك يقول أحد العلماء الكبار، وهو توما الأكويني، في نظريته التي وضعها في القرون الوسطى بأن المسيح هو طريق بحسب بشريته، ولكنه هو الحق والحياة بلاهوته. هذا تمزيق للمسيح لا يقبله الفكر اللاهوتي الصحيح. فبشرية المسيح لا وجود لها بدون لاهوته، ولا عمل لها خارج عمل لاهوته. وجسد المسيح صار طريقاً حديثاً إلى الأقداس العليا بلاهوته لأنه ««جسد الكلمة», و «الكلمة المتجسد» قام بقوة الحياة الإلهية التي فيه، وصعد كجسد مجد الابن الوحيد. ولا ينبغي أن يغيب عن بالنا أنه وهو يقول: «أنا هو الطريق»، فهو يعبر عن كيانه الذاتي الإلهي الكلي وليس عن «جزء» منه أى جسده؟؟؟ وللأسفر قد جرى مجرى هذا العالم الكبير كثير من العلماء المحدثين, بلا وعى. 
‏كذلك أيضأ يرى بعض علماء اللاهوت الغربيين أن «الطريق» هو الأساس ويأتي بعد ذلك «الحق» و «الحياة». بمعنى أن المسيح هو الطريق وأن الحق والحياة هما مجرد شرح للطريق، وهذا خلط لا ينبغي أن يكون, والخطأ واضح هنا، لأن المسيح اتخذ كل من الطريق والحق والحياة معياراً لاهوتياً قائمأ بذاته، وكل منهم بمفرده جعله هويته، أي منسوباً لذاته وكأنه هو، بمعنى: أنا هو الطريق, أنا هو الحق, أنا هو الحياة, فالطريق والحق والحياة لم تعد صفات في ذاتها يمكن التمايز والتواصل بينها، بل صفات لذاته, وذاته يستحيل التمايز فيها ما هو أول وثان وثالث, هذه الصفات التي اتخذها هوية ذاتية له، طرحها أمام تلاميذه لتكون ملكاً لهم بالإيمان به، فيعرفون الطريق به، ويعرفون الحق فيه، ويعرفون الحياة معه؛ والمعرفة في الإلهيات خبرة وممارسة وشركة, وهكذا يطرح المسيح أمامهم معرفته، لتكون لهم منهجاً كاملاً للحياة الأبدية مح الله. 
‏لذلك سنسمعه يوضح هذا، بكل بيان، بقوله: «لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً. ومن الأن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه... الذي رآنى فقد رأى الآب». كلام الرب هنا يؤكد للقارىء أن المسيح يركز على نفسه، أي على ذاته هو، «أنا هو»، فلا طريق خارجاً عنه، ولا حق بدونه، ولا حياة إلا فيه, ولا آب إلا بواسطته وفيه. 
‏كذلك، لا ينبغي أن تغيب عنا البداية التي بدأ بها الحديث: «لا تضطرب قلوبكم، أنتم تؤمنون بالله، فآمنوا بي». فالرب وجد التلاميذ في حالة انزعاج لأنهم شعروا أنهم على وشك أن يفقدوا المسيح، وأنهم بذلك سيصيرون يتامى، فاختلت موازين إيمانهم، وضاعت من أمامهم علامات الطريق. وأصبح على الرب أن يثبتهم في قاعدة إيمانهم بالله، ويقدم لهم نفسه, أي ذاته, كحقيقة دائمة حية، كغاية لكل شيء، فهو باق لهم، وان ذهب إلى الآب فسيأتى, وفي ذهابه ومجيئه يكون قد عبد الطريق لهم في ذاته، وأنه هو باقي لهم بذاته وبجسده ودمه، مصدر الحق لاستعلان  كل حقأثق الله في ذاته, وهو أيضاً باق لهم ينبوع الحياة الأبدية التي تسري لهم من ذاته فلا يخافوا من الموت. 
«ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي»: الأن قد استعلن لهم أن الله هو آب وابن معأ، فأصبح من البين والواضح أن القصد الأساسي للاستعلان الذي جاء في ملء الزمان, بواسطة تجسد الابن وظهوره، هو وصول الله للانسان، ثم وصول الإنسان إلى الآب. هذا أكمله الابن بتجسده أولاً، ثم بموته وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين الآب. فهي عملية أكملها الابن في ذاته حسب مشورة الآب، ليُصالح العالم لنفسه بواسطة المسيح، فأصبح الوصول إلى الآب في المسيح وبواسطته حقيقة إلهية وبشرية فى آن واحده يتحتم الإيمان بها وقبولها. كما أصبح الدخول إلى الآب هو من داخل الحياة الأبدية التي في المسيح والتي يتحتم الإيمان بها وقبولها. كما أصبح واضحاً أنه من المستيل الوصول إلى الله بدون المسيح، لأن الله «آب وابن»، إذن: «كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً» (1يو23:2)، حتماً وبالضرورة، لأن الآب لا يوجد ولا يُرى إلا بالابن وفيه. 
‏وهكذا يقرر المسيح أن: «ليس أحد يأتي إل الآب إلا بي». وواضح أن الطريق الذي اتحذه الله بواسطة المسيح» ليبلغ به الإنسان إلى الحقيقة الإلهية والحياة الأبدية معه كان: 
‏أولاً: نزل باللاهوت إلى الطبيعة البشرية في ذاته بسر إلهي لا يُنطق به. 
ثئانياً: استعلن هذا السر منظوراً ومحسوساً ومدركاً في ذاته بالقول والعمل, ليوصله إلى كل إنسان «كحق». 
ثالثاً: ثم سكب حياته بموته, ليمنحها لكل من يتقبلها بالسر وبالروح القدس، ليحيا في الله الى الأبد. 
‏هذه الثلاث الخطوات يقدمها السيح لتلاميذه وللعالم في ثلاث عمليات أو ثلاثة أعمال روحية: 
‏أولاً: الإيمان بابن الله آتياً إلى العالم بالجسد. 
‏ثانيا: قبول حقيقة استعلان سر الله الآب في المسيح. 
ثالثا: قبول حياة المسيح المنسكبة بالموت والمستعلنة بالقيامة والممنوحة بالروح القدس في السر. 
‏هذه الثلائة أعمال الروحية هي المعبر عنها: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة»، والمشروحة باختصار في قوله: «ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 سبتمبر 2017)

*6- قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.​
ثم ما هو الطريق؟ نحن قلنا، كما قالت الرسالة إلى العبرانيين، أن: «... لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأ قداس، بدم يسوع طريقاً كرسه لنا حديثاً، حيا، بالحجاب أي جسده» (عب19:10-20‏). ولكن أيضاً ما هو الطريق؟  
‏لو علمنا أن جوهر رسالة المسيح تقوم على فعلين أساسيين أكملهما المسيح: 
‏الفعل الأول: هو استعلان الآب السماوي. فالمسيح، وهوالابن المتجسد، استطاع بصفته هذه، أي من خلاء بنوته المطيعة المحبة للآب، أن يعلن لنا الآب, والأفضل أن نقول يستعلن لنا الآب, لأن الإعلان يختص بالمعرفة عن شيء مُدرك, أما الاستعلان فهو معرفة الخفيات وما لا يُدرك. فالمسيح استطاع بتعليمه وبروحه الأزلى وطاعته المطلقة للآب، أن يستعلن لنا الآب غير المُدرك، ولا معروف. وذلك من خلال تكميل مشيئته والعمل بوصاياه: «أنا قد حفظت وصايا أبي» (يو10:15), «الله لم يره أحد قط, الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر» (يو18:1) 
‏هذا هو الفعل الأول ‏والهام جداً الذى قام به المسيح، وهو استعلان الآب للعالم. 
‏أما الفعل الثاني: فهو أنه, وهو حامل لجسد البشرية, ‏سمتطاع كابن الصعود به إلى الآب من حيث جاء, ‏وذلك من خلال قوة قيامته, وبواسطة روح الحياة الأبدية التى فيه «... أنه من عند الله خرج وإلى الله يمضي.» (يو3:13‏) 
‏بهذين الفعلين: أي باستعلان الآب للعالم، وبرفع البشرية التي فيه إلى الآب السماوي، يكون المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد الموصل إلى الآب, باستعلان شخص الآب فى نفسه, وبالوصول إلى الآب وهو حامل لجسم بشريتنا, وبذلك يكون المسيح حقاً وبالفعل الطريق الوحيد إلى الآب, ولا يستطيع أحد أن يأتي إلى الآب إلا به. 
‏أما فيما يخص الرد على سؤال توما فقد أصبح على توما أن يفهم من كلام المسيح أن المسيح ذاهب إلى الآب، رداً على قوله: «لسنا نعرف أين تذهب»؛ وأن المسيح، بموته عنا وقيامته بنا وصعودنا معه إل الآب, يكون هو الطريق الوحيد المؤدي بنا إلى الآب، ردا على قوله: «فكيف نعرف الطريق». 
‏والمسيح بقوله المختصر والمركز والمشدد: «أنا هو الطريق», حيث التشديد يأتي مركزاً في اللفظ «أنا هو»، وحيث «أنا» ككيان حي إلهي, أنا وليس أي كيان أو شيء آخر, حيث تأتي «أنا» لتجيب عل كل ما هو مطلوب للمعرفة، وكل ما هو«كيف», وبأي «قوة», وبأي «استحقاق», وبأي «عمل». فتكون المسألة لا تعود تحتمل سؤالاً واستفساراً عن الذهاب وعن الط يق، يكفي الإنسان أن يمسك بالمسيح ليصل إلى الآب: «لأن به لنا كلينا قدوماً، في روح واحد، إلى الآب» (أف18:2)، لأنه هو الطريق بكل مستلزماته، من معرفة كل الحقائق عنه، ومن الحصول على جوهر الحياة اللائقة به. 
‏وبقول الرب هذا، يكون المسيح قد قطع خط الرجعة على أي ادعاء بأي وساطة أخرى، لأي علم أو معرفة أو روح، ليشترك من قريب أو بعيد في الوصول إلى الله. فهو طريق الخلاص الوحيد الموصل للأب، كما رأيناه سابقاً «نَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى» (9:10) أنه هو الباب الوحيد أيضاً . 
«أنا هو... الحق والحياة»: المسيح لا يعلم الحق عن الله، بل هو الحق الإلهي, هو الله الابن، وهو استعلان «الآب» في ذاته مباشرة وبلا أي وسيط آخر. فهو «الحق» وهو الوحيد الذي يشهد للحق: «لهذا قد وُلدت أنا، ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم، لأشهد للحق.» (يو37:18) 
‏أي أن الذي يدرك المسيح، يدرك الله الآب. فالمسيح هو استعلان الآب، يستعلن في ذاته من خلال «الكلمة والعمل». 
‏كذلك «الحياة», فالمسيح لا يمنح حياة غير حياته، وحياته هي ذاته: «فيه كانت الحياة» (يو4:1‏)؛ «فمن يأكلني، فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6‏). وحياته هي الحياة الأبدية، وهي حياة الآب، وهي رسالته: «أتيت لتكون لهم حياة، وليكون لهم أفضل» (يو10:10)، وكلماته هي روح وحياة (يو 63:6‏)، والذي يسمع كلام المسيح يحيا ولو كان  ميتاً(يو24:5)، «ولكي تكون لكم، إذا آمنتم، حياة باسمه.» (يو31:20‏) 
‏كثير من الشراح لم ينتبهوا إلى أن المسيح يركز على الفصل بين الطريق، والحق، والحياة، فهو كل واحد من هذه؛ فهو الطريق، وهو الحق، وهو الحياة, والحق طريق يؤدي إلى الآب, والحق هو استعلان الآب, ‏والحياة هى فى ذاته وفى الآب. 
‏لذلك لا يستقيم القول بأن الطريق يؤدي إلى الحق والحق يؤدي إلى الحياة، هذا خلط بين النظريات الفكرية والواقع الالهي القائم بالكيان الذاتي في المسيح . فالمسيح, بالكيان الذاتي، هو الطريق الموصل إلى الآب، وبالكيان الذاتي يستعلن الحق، وهو الآب فيه, وبالكيان الذاتي هو الحياة, فيه وفي الآب. فالمجال هنا لا يتسع لنظريات يصطنعها الفكر البشري، لتولف بين الطريق والحق والحياة وكأنها مراضيع، هذا خروج عن المعنى اللاهوتي الصحيح، فهي «ذات» وليست موضوعاً. 
‏كذلك يقول أحد العلماء الكبار، وهو توما الأكويني، في نظريته التي وضعها في القرون الوسطى بأن المسيح هو طريق بحسب بشريته، ولكنه هو الحق والحياة بلاهوته. هذا تمزيق للمسيح لا يقبله الفكر اللاهوتي الصحيح. فبشرية المسيح لا وجود لها بدون لاهوته، ولا عمل لها خارج عمل لاهوته. وجسد المسيح صار طريقاً حديثاً إلى الأقداس العليا بلاهوته لأنه ««جسد الكلمة», و «الكلمة المتجسد» قام بقوة الحياة الإلهية التي فيه، وصعد كجسد مجد الابن الوحيد. ولا ينبغي أن يغيب عن بالنا أنه وهو يقول: «أنا هو الطريق»، فهو يعبر عن كيانه الذاتي الإلهي الكلي وليس عن «جزء» منه أى جسده؟؟؟ وللأسفر قد جرى مجرى هذا العالم الكبير كثير من العلماء المحدثين, بلا وعى. 
‏كذلك أيضأ يرى بعض علماء اللاهوت الغربيين أن «الطريق» هو الأساس ويأتي بعد ذلك «الحق» و «الحياة». بمعنى أن المسيح هو الطريق وأن الحق والحياة هما مجرد شرح للطريق، وهذا خلط لا ينبغي أن يكون, والخطأ واضح هنا، لأن المسيح اتخذ كل من الطريق والحق والحياة معياراً لاهوتياً قائمأ بذاته، وكل منهم بمفرده جعله هويته، أي منسوباً لذاته وكأنه هو، بمعنى: أنا هو الطريق, أنا هو الحق, أنا هو الحياة, فالطريق والحق والحياة لم تعد صفات في ذاتها يمكن التمايز والتواصل بينها، بل صفات لذاته, وذاته يستحيل التمايز فيها ما هو أول وثان وثالث, هذه الصفات التي اتخذها هوية ذاتية له، طرحها أمام تلاميذه لتكون ملكاً لهم بالإيمان به، فيعرفون الطريق به، ويعرفون الحق فيه، ويعرفون الحياة معه؛ والمعرفة في الإلهيات خبرة وممارسة وشركة, وهكذا يطرح المسيح أمامهم معرفته، لتكون لهم منهجاً كاملاً للحياة الأبدية مح الله. 
‏لذلك سنسمعه يوضح هذا، بكل بيان، بقوله: «لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً. ومن الأن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه... الذي رآنى فقد رأى الآب». كلام الرب هنا يؤكد للقارىء أن المسيح يركز على نفسه، أي على ذاته هو، «أنا هو»، فلا طريق خارجاً عنه، ولا حق بدونه، ولا حياة إلا فيه, ولا آب إلا بواسطته وفيه. 
‏كذلك، لا ينبغي أن تغيب عنا البداية التي بدأ بها الحديث: «لا تضطرب قلوبكم، أنتم تؤمنون بالله، فآمنوا بي». فالرب وجد التلاميذ في حالة انزعاج لأنهم شعروا أنهم على وشك أن يفقدوا المسيح، وأنهم بذلك سيصيرون يتامى، فاختلت موازين إيمانهم، وضاعت من أمامهم علامات الطريق. وأصبح على الرب أن يثبتهم في قاعدة إيمانهم بالله، ويقدم لهم نفسه, أي ذاته, كحقيقة دائمة حية، كغاية لكل شيء، فهو باق لهم، وان ذهب إلى الآب فسيأتى, وفي ذهابه ومجيئه يكون قد عبد الطريق لهم في ذاته، وأنه هو باقي لهم بذاته وبجسده ودمه، مصدر الحق لاستعلان  كل حقأثق الله في ذاته, وهو أيضاً باق لهم ينبوع الحياة الأبدية التي تسري لهم من ذاته فلا يخافوا من الموت. 
«ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي»: الأن قد استعلن لهم أن الله هو آب وابن معأ، فأصبح من البين والواضح أن القصد الأساسي للاستعلان الذي جاء في ملء الزمان, بواسطة تجسد الابن وظهوره، هو وصول الله للانسان، ثم وصول الإنسان إلى الآب. هذا أكمله الابن بتجسده أولاً، ثم بموته وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء وجلوسه عن يمين الآب. فهي عملية أكملها الابن في ذاته حسب مشورة الآب، ليُصالح العالم لنفسه بواسطة المسيح، فأصبح الوصول إلى الآب في المسيح وبواسطته حقيقة إلهية وبشرية فى آن واحده يتحتم الإيمان بها وقبولها. كما أصبح الدخول إلى الآب هو من داخل الحياة الأبدية التي في المسيح والتي يتحتم الإيمان بها وقبولها. كما أصبح واضحاً أنه من المستيل الوصول إلى الله بدون المسيح، لأن الله «آب وابن»، إذن: «كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الآب أيضاً» (1يو23:2)، حتماً وبالضرورة، لأن الآب لا يوجد ولا يُرى إلا بالابن وفيه. 
‏وهكذا يقرر المسيح أن: «ليس أحد يأتي إل الآب إلا بي». وواضح أن الطريق الذي اتحذه الله بواسطة المسيح» ليبلغ به الإنسان إلى الحقيقة الإلهية والحياة الأبدية معه كان: 
‏أولاً: نزل باللاهوت إلى الطبيعة البشرية في ذاته بسر إلهي لا يُنطق به. 
ثئانياً: استعلن هذا السر منظوراً ومحسوساً ومدركاً في ذاته بالقول والعمل, ليوصله إلى كل إنسان «كحق». 
ثالثاً: ثم سكب حياته بموته, ليمنحها لكل من يتقبلها بالسر وبالروح القدس، ليحيا في الله الى الأبد. 
‏هذه الثلاث الخطوات يقدمها السيح لتلاميذه وللعالم في ثلاث عمليات أو ثلاثة أعمال روحية: 
‏أولاً: الإيمان بابن الله آتياً إلى العالم بالجسد. 
‏ثانيا: قبول حقيقة استعلان سر الله الآب في المسيح. 
ثالثا: قبول حياة المسيح المنسكبة بالموت والمستعلنة بالقيامة والممنوحة بالروح القدس في السر. 
‏هذه الثلائة أعمال الروحية هي المعبر عنها: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة»، والمشروحة باختصار في قوله: «ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 سبتمبر 2017)

*7- لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ.​
مراجعة وعتاب لا بد منهما. كم سنة وأنا معكم أعلن لكم نفسي «أنا هو» وآستعلن في ذلك أبي أيضاً؟ كم من الإعلانات قدمتها لكم عن من هو انا ومن هو أبي؟ ثم كم من الآيات والمعجزات الكاشفة, الواحدة تلو الأخرى والواحدة أوضح من الأخرى، لتدركوا رسالتي وتدركوا من آرسلني؟ والآن تسألونني عن أين أنا ذاهب؟ وتسألونني عن الطريق التي تذهبون أنتم فيها ورائي. 
‏لقد لخص القديس يوحنا في مقدمة إنجيله رسالة الابن الكلمة المتجسد في آية واحدة: «الله لم يره أحد قط, الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر» (يو18:1), لقد استعلن الابن ظاهراً في الجسد، ليعلن الآب غير المرئي، ليكون منظوراً فيه؛ وهذا ما أوضحه سفر العبرانيين بقوله: «الله... كلمنا... في ابنه... الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين، الذي, وهوبهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته, بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا، جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي صائرأ أعظم من الملائكة، بمقدار ما ورث اسماً أفضل منهم»        (عب1:1-4), «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب» (يو9:14‏)، لأن الابن والآب واحد، فإن نظر الواحد (بالروح) نظر الآخر، وان عرف الواحد (بالروح) عرف الآخر. الابن والآب ذات واحدة, إن قال الابن: «أنا هو الكائن بذاتى, كان الآب هو المتكلم بفم الابن, لأن هذا هو اسم الآب, وكان الابن متكلماً باسم الآب. إن صنع الابن آية، فهي مشيئة الآب مُعلنة. وان أجرى الابن قوات، فهي قوة الآب مُعلنة. وإن رأيتموني مصلوباً، فهذه وصية الآب مُطاعة، وإن رأيتموني أسلم الروح، ففي يد الآب أستودعها، ومن يده آخذها. وموتي هو موتكم أموته لأجلكم لاحييكم بقيامتي. حياتي هي بالآب، وفي الآب قائمة، حياتي أعطيكم، فاعطيكم الآب الذي في، أنا أظهرت ثبوتي في الآب بتكميل وصيته حتى الموت، فإن ثبتم في وصيتي حتى الموت ثبتم في، وثبتم في أبي أيضاً. لقد عرفتكم نفسي بحياتي، وعرفتكم حياتي بموتي، وعرفتكم أبي الذي يعمل فىّ. 
«ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه»: «من الآن» هنا، تعني «من هذه الساعة»، ساعة المحنة العظمى التي تُكمل فيها كل مشيئة الآب وكل طاعة الابن، فتستعلن رسالة الحب الآبوي في قمة بذلها، ورسالة حب الابن في قمة طاعتها وسحقها. والرائي يرى الآب من خلال تكميل عمل حبه الفائق في ابنه من نحونا, سواء بالصليب أو بالقيامة: «لا أزال شاكرا لأجلكم، ذاكراً إياكم في صلواتي، كي يعطيكم إله ربنا يسوع المسيح أبو المجد وروح الحكمة والإعلان في معرفته, مستنيرة عيون أذهانكم لتعلموا (لتروا) ما هو رجاء دعوته، وما هو غنى مجد ميراثه في القديسين، وما هي عظمة قدررته الفائقة نحوناء نحن المؤمنين, حسب عمل شدة قوته الذي عمله في المسيح, إذ أقامه من الأموات, وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات.» (أف16:1-20) 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء أن كلمة «تعرفونه» هنا: «من الآن تعرفونه» تأتي في زمن المضارع القابل للامتداد, كما يوحي اللفظ اليوناني (       ) أي من ساعة الآلام هذه التي تبلغ شدتها بالموت, وقوتها بالقيامة، واستعلان كل ذلك يوم الخمسين, ولكن الألام عند المسيح, وفي إتجيل القديس يوحنا، هي هي المجد بعينه، والمجد في قمة استعلانه، حيث تُرى المحبة متجلية بدمها، ومسرة الآب تحيطها من كل جانب: «أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن، إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم» (إش10:53)، «الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان, وتمجد الله فيه» (يو31:13). 
‏إن أعظم استعلان للآب حققه المسيح، هو بتكميل مشيئته في قبوله للموت, إذ من هذا المنطلق تفجرت «الحياة الأبدية» من دمه المسفوك, والتي فيها اُستعلن الآب: «وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية, يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته، أنا مجدتك على الأرض, العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته ... أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس ... وعرفتهم اسمك وسأعرفهم, ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتي به، وأكون أنا فيهم» (يو 17) 
‏فالآب غير مُدرك ولا منظور، استطاع الابن أن يعلنه في نفسه ويعرف العالم به قولاً وعملاً، إنما فقط للذين آمنوا وقبلوا الابن. لأن الآب لا يُدرك ولا يُرى قط إلا في الابن (أي في البنوة التي له): «ليس أحد يعرف من هو الابن، إلا الآب ولا من هوا لآب إلا الابن، ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له.» (لو22:10‏) 
‏وفي لحظات تجلي الابن، التي انفعل لها التلاميذ مراراً وتكراراً وصرخوا وشهدوا أنه هو ابن الله الحي، لفت المسيح نظرهم: «إن لحماً ودماً لم يعلن لك, لكن أبي الذي في السموات» (مت17:16) 
‏أي أن بتجلي الابن، كان الآب يتجلى للتلاميذ من خلال الرؤية الإيمانية الروحية: «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب» (يو9:14). على أن معرفة الآب لم تكتمل للتلاميذ إلآ بعد الصعود وحلول الروح القدس، الذي استعلن لهم سر الابن والآب، استعلانأ هو الرؤيا بعينها. لذلك نسمع القديس يوحنا يفتخر بمعرفة الآب التي سلمها للأبناء: «أكتب إليكم أيها الأحداث, لأنكم قد غلبتم الشرير، أكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنكم قد عرفتم الآب» (1يو13:2‏)، حيث تقع معرفة الآب عملياً عند القديس يوحنا على التوازي مع غلبة الشرير، رافعاً أمام أولاده بعد ذلك المضادة العظمى بين محبة العالم ومحبة الآب:«إن أحب أحد العالم» فليست فيه محبة الآب» (ايو15:2)؟ بمعنى أن معرفة الآب, يكون صدق وجودها من واقع فعلها المنحصر في بغضة شهوة الأشياء الزائلة التي في هذا العالم. والقديس بولس الرسول يعطي نفسه نموذجاً: «... قد صُلب العالم لي، وأنا للعالم.» (غل14:4) 
ويا قارئي العزيز، إن الذي يذوق صليب المسيح من داخل بغضة واضطهاد العالم له، وبغضته هو للعالم واحتقاره لأباطيله, يدرك عملياً معنى معرفة الآب بل وتستعلن له، بل وتنسكب فيه محبته.
لذلك، فقول المسيح: «ومن الآن تعرفونه»، أي من ساعة الصليب، قول صادق يحمل سر نصرة المسيح في معركته مع العالم: «لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له في شيء»؛ «ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم» (يو30:14, 33:16)، لأنه حيما اكتملت وصية الآب بالموت، وجب ‏كذلك أستعلان شخصه.
كذلك يلزم، للغاية، أن ندرك كم كانت «معرفة الآب» رسالة هامة جداً عند المسيح، بل وكأعز ما جاء ليعلنه ويسلمه للتلاميذ, وبالتالي للعالم كله, وعلينا أن نتمعن في قوله عن ذلك: 
«وَفِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ تَهَلَّلَ يَسُوعُ بِالرُّوحِ وَقَالَ: «أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لأَنَّكَ أَخْفَيْتَ هَذِهِ (معرفة الآب) عَنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَمَاءِ وَأَعْلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ. نَعَمْ أَيُّهَا الآبُ لأَنْ هَكَذَا صَارَتِ الْمَسَرَّةُ أَمَامَكَ». وَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ: «كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي. وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ مَنْ هُوَ الابن إِلاَّ الآبُ وَلاَ مَنْ هُوَ الآبُ إِلاَّ الابن وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الابن أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ». وَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ وَقَالَ: «طُوبَى لِلْعُيُونِ الَّتِي تَنْظُرُ مَا تَنْظُرُونَه (شخص الآب فى صورة المسيح). لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَثِيرِينَ وَمُلُوكاً أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَنْظُرُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ (الله) وَلَمْ يَنْظُرُوا وَأَنْ يَسْمَعُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ (صوت الآب) وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا».» (لو21:10-24)
‏ولم يدرك التلاميذ معنى هذه الطوبى وقيمتها العظمى، إلا بعد أن حل عليهم الروح القدس وعرفهم سر الآب في الابن: «وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح.» (1يو3:1)
على أنه يتبقى أمامنا استجلاء إضافي لمعنى «ومن الآن تعرفونه، وقد رأيتموه»، فإن كنا قد رأينا أن الذي استطاع أن يؤمن حقاً بالمسيح ويحبه في ذاته، يكون قد رأى فعلاً الآب، لأن المسيح هو الصورة المنظورة للآب غير المنظور:« الله ظهر في الجسد» (1تي16:3‏)؛ كذلك، والعكس أيضاً صحيح، فإن كل من بلغ الإيمان الحقيقي بالله وأحبه من كل قلبه بإخلاص العبادة والتقوى، فإنه حتماً سيكشف له الآب عن المسيح أنه هو صورته الخاصة ورسم جوهره. 
‏لذلك، فالذين رفضوا المسيح يكونون قد برهنوا عملياً أن ليس لهم إيمان حقيقي كامل بالله، ولا محبة صادقة أو تقوى مخلصة، وإلا كيف يرفضون وينبذون صورة من أحبوه وآمنوا به؟ 
‏أما التلاميذ فيقول لهم الرب: «من الآن»، أي من خلال الصليب والقيامة، سيبلغون حتماً إلى الإيمان الصحيح بالمسيح أنه فعلاً ابن الله، وبالتالي سيستعلن لهم الآب في المسيح على أساس إيمانهم الصادق بالله، لهذا بدأ المسيح قوله بهذه الحقيقة: «أنتم تؤمنون بالله، فآمنوا بي».  
‏وفي موضع قادم سينعي المسيح إيمان اليهود الكاذب بالله، مؤكداً أنه بسبب عدم إيمانهم الحقيقي أو الصادق بالله أخطأوا معرفة المسيح، وعثروا فيه، وأبغضوه: «الذي يبغضني يبغض أبي أيضاً ... وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي ... إنهم أبغضوني بلا سبب.» (يو23:15-25). 
‏كما أنه في موضع سابق أراد المسيح أن يؤكد لسامعيه, أنه جاء حاملاً كل ملامح من أرسله قولاً وعملاً، واسماً وروحاً، ومشيئة وحباً, لذلك فإنه يصبح من تحصيل الحاصل أن الذي يراه يكون قد رأى من أرسله بالفعل وبالصدق: «الذي يؤمن بي ليس يؤمن بي، بل بالذي أرسلني. والذي يراني، يرى الذي أرسلني» (يو44:12-45). وهكذا يتضح أمامنا الآن بكل جلاء قوله عن الآب: «من الأن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 سبتمبر 2017)

*7- لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضاً. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ.​
مراجعة وعتاب لا بد منهما. كم سنة وأنا معكم أعلن لكم نفسي «أنا هو» وآستعلن في ذلك أبي أيضاً؟ كم من الإعلانات قدمتها لكم عن من هو انا ومن هو أبي؟ ثم كم من الآيات والمعجزات الكاشفة, الواحدة تلو الأخرى والواحدة أوضح من الأخرى، لتدركوا رسالتي وتدركوا من آرسلني؟ والآن تسألونني عن أين أنا ذاهب؟ وتسألونني عن الطريق التي تذهبون أنتم فيها ورائي. 
‏لقد لخص القديس يوحنا في مقدمة إنجيله رسالة الابن الكلمة المتجسد في آية واحدة: «الله لم يره أحد قط, الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر» (يو18:1), لقد استعلن الابن ظاهراً في الجسد، ليعلن الآب غير المرئي، ليكون منظوراً فيه؛ وهذا ما أوضحه سفر العبرانيين بقوله: «الله... كلمنا... في ابنه... الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين، الذي, وهوبهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته, بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا، جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي صائرأ أعظم من الملائكة، بمقدار ما ورث اسماً أفضل منهم»        (عب1:1-4), «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب» (يو9:14‏)، لأن الابن والآب واحد، فإن نظر الواحد (بالروح) نظر الآخر، وان عرف الواحد (بالروح) عرف الآخر. الابن والآب ذات واحدة, إن قال الابن: «أنا هو الكائن بذاتى, كان الآب هو المتكلم بفم الابن, لأن هذا هو اسم الآب, وكان الابن متكلماً باسم الآب. إن صنع الابن آية، فهي مشيئة الآب مُعلنة. وان أجرى الابن قوات، فهي قوة الآب مُعلنة. وإن رأيتموني مصلوباً، فهذه وصية الآب مُطاعة، وإن رأيتموني أسلم الروح، ففي يد الآب أستودعها، ومن يده آخذها. وموتي هو موتكم أموته لأجلكم لاحييكم بقيامتي. حياتي هي بالآب، وفي الآب قائمة، حياتي أعطيكم، فاعطيكم الآب الذي في، أنا أظهرت ثبوتي في الآب بتكميل وصيته حتى الموت، فإن ثبتم في وصيتي حتى الموت ثبتم في، وثبتم في أبي أيضاً. لقد عرفتكم نفسي بحياتي، وعرفتكم حياتي بموتي، وعرفتكم أبي الذي يعمل فىّ. 
«ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه»: «من الآن» هنا، تعني «من هذه الساعة»، ساعة المحنة العظمى التي تُكمل فيها كل مشيئة الآب وكل طاعة الابن، فتستعلن رسالة الحب الآبوي في قمة بذلها، ورسالة حب الابن في قمة طاعتها وسحقها. والرائي يرى الآب من خلال تكميل عمل حبه الفائق في ابنه من نحونا, سواء بالصليب أو بالقيامة: «لا أزال شاكرا لأجلكم، ذاكراً إياكم في صلواتي، كي يعطيكم إله ربنا يسوع المسيح أبو المجد وروح الحكمة والإعلان في معرفته, مستنيرة عيون أذهانكم لتعلموا (لتروا) ما هو رجاء دعوته، وما هو غنى مجد ميراثه في القديسين، وما هي عظمة قدررته الفائقة نحوناء نحن المؤمنين, حسب عمل شدة قوته الذي عمله في المسيح, إذ أقامه من الأموات, وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات.» (أف16:1-20) 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء أن كلمة «تعرفونه» هنا: «من الآن تعرفونه» تأتي في زمن المضارع القابل للامتداد, كما يوحي اللفظ اليوناني (       ) أي من ساعة الآلام هذه التي تبلغ شدتها بالموت, وقوتها بالقيامة، واستعلان كل ذلك يوم الخمسين, ولكن الألام عند المسيح, وفي إتجيل القديس يوحنا، هي هي المجد بعينه، والمجد في قمة استعلانه، حيث تُرى المحبة متجلية بدمها، ومسرة الآب تحيطها من كل جانب: «أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن، إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم» (إش10:53)، «الآن تمجد ابن الإنسان, وتمجد الله فيه» (يو31:13). 
‏إن أعظم استعلان للآب حققه المسيح، هو بتكميل مشيئته في قبوله للموت, إذ من هذا المنطلق تفجرت «الحياة الأبدية» من دمه المسفوك, والتي فيها اُستعلن الآب: «وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية, يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته، أنا مجدتك على الأرض, العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته ... أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس ... وعرفتهم اسمك وسأعرفهم, ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتي به، وأكون أنا فيهم» (يو 17) 
‏فالآب غير مُدرك ولا منظور، استطاع الابن أن يعلنه في نفسه ويعرف العالم به قولاً وعملاً، إنما فقط للذين آمنوا وقبلوا الابن. لأن الآب لا يُدرك ولا يُرى قط إلا في الابن (أي في البنوة التي له): «ليس أحد يعرف من هو الابن، إلا الآب ولا من هوا لآب إلا الابن، ومن أراد الابن أن يعلن له.» (لو22:10‏) 
‏وفي لحظات تجلي الابن، التي انفعل لها التلاميذ مراراً وتكراراً وصرخوا وشهدوا أنه هو ابن الله الحي، لفت المسيح نظرهم: «إن لحماً ودماً لم يعلن لك, لكن أبي الذي في السموات» (مت17:16) 
‏أي أن بتجلي الابن، كان الآب يتجلى للتلاميذ من خلال الرؤية الإيمانية الروحية: «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب» (يو9:14). على أن معرفة الآب لم تكتمل للتلاميذ إلآ بعد الصعود وحلول الروح القدس، الذي استعلن لهم سر الابن والآب، استعلانأ هو الرؤيا بعينها. لذلك نسمع القديس يوحنا يفتخر بمعرفة الآب التي سلمها للأبناء: «أكتب إليكم أيها الأحداث, لأنكم قد غلبتم الشرير، أكتب إليكم أيها الأولاد لأنكم قد عرفتم الآب» (1يو13:2‏)، حيث تقع معرفة الآب عملياً عند القديس يوحنا على التوازي مع غلبة الشرير، رافعاً أمام أولاده بعد ذلك المضادة العظمى بين محبة العالم ومحبة الآب:«إن أحب أحد العالم» فليست فيه محبة الآب» (ايو15:2)؟ بمعنى أن معرفة الآب, يكون صدق وجودها من واقع فعلها المنحصر في بغضة شهوة الأشياء الزائلة التي في هذا العالم. والقديس بولس الرسول يعطي نفسه نموذجاً: «... قد صُلب العالم لي، وأنا للعالم.» (غل14:4) 
ويا قارئي العزيز، إن الذي يذوق صليب المسيح من داخل بغضة واضطهاد العالم له، وبغضته هو للعالم واحتقاره لأباطيله, يدرك عملياً معنى معرفة الآب بل وتستعلن له، بل وتنسكب فيه محبته.
لذلك، فقول المسيح: «ومن الآن تعرفونه»، أي من ساعة الصليب، قول صادق يحمل سر نصرة المسيح في معركته مع العالم: «لأن رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له في شيء»؛ «ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم» (يو30:14, 33:16)، لأنه حيما اكتملت وصية الآب بالموت، وجب ‏كذلك أستعلان شخصه.
كذلك يلزم، للغاية، أن ندرك كم كانت «معرفة الآب» رسالة هامة جداً عند المسيح، بل وكأعز ما جاء ليعلنه ويسلمه للتلاميذ, وبالتالي للعالم كله, وعلينا أن نتمعن في قوله عن ذلك: 
«وَفِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ تَهَلَّلَ يَسُوعُ بِالرُّوحِ وَقَالَ: «أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لأَنَّكَ أَخْفَيْتَ هَذِهِ (معرفة الآب) عَنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَمَاءِ وَأَعْلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ. نَعَمْ أَيُّهَا الآبُ لأَنْ هَكَذَا صَارَتِ الْمَسَرَّةُ أَمَامَكَ». وَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ: «كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي. وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ مَنْ هُوَ الابن إِلاَّ الآبُ وَلاَ مَنْ هُوَ الآبُ إِلاَّ الابن وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الابن أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ». وَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ وَقَالَ: «طُوبَى لِلْعُيُونِ الَّتِي تَنْظُرُ مَا تَنْظُرُونَه (شخص الآب فى صورة المسيح). لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَثِيرِينَ وَمُلُوكاً أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَنْظُرُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ (الله) وَلَمْ يَنْظُرُوا وَأَنْ يَسْمَعُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ (صوت الآب) وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا».» (لو21:10-24)
‏ولم يدرك التلاميذ معنى هذه الطوبى وقيمتها العظمى، إلا بعد أن حل عليهم الروح القدس وعرفهم سر الآب في الابن: «وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح.» (1يو3:1)
على أنه يتبقى أمامنا استجلاء إضافي لمعنى «ومن الآن تعرفونه، وقد رأيتموه»، فإن كنا قد رأينا أن الذي استطاع أن يؤمن حقاً بالمسيح ويحبه في ذاته، يكون قد رأى فعلاً الآب، لأن المسيح هو الصورة المنظورة للآب غير المنظور:« الله ظهر في الجسد» (1تي16:3‏)؛ كذلك، والعكس أيضاً صحيح، فإن كل من بلغ الإيمان الحقيقي بالله وأحبه من كل قلبه بإخلاص العبادة والتقوى، فإنه حتماً سيكشف له الآب عن المسيح أنه هو صورته الخاصة ورسم جوهره. 
‏لذلك، فالذين رفضوا المسيح يكونون قد برهنوا عملياً أن ليس لهم إيمان حقيقي كامل بالله، ولا محبة صادقة أو تقوى مخلصة، وإلا كيف يرفضون وينبذون صورة من أحبوه وآمنوا به؟ 
‏أما التلاميذ فيقول لهم الرب: «من الآن»، أي من خلال الصليب والقيامة، سيبلغون حتماً إلى الإيمان الصحيح بالمسيح أنه فعلاً ابن الله، وبالتالي سيستعلن لهم الآب في المسيح على أساس إيمانهم الصادق بالله، لهذا بدأ المسيح قوله بهذه الحقيقة: «أنتم تؤمنون بالله، فآمنوا بي».  
‏وفي موضع قادم سينعي المسيح إيمان اليهود الكاذب بالله، مؤكداً أنه بسبب عدم إيمانهم الحقيقي أو الصادق بالله أخطأوا معرفة المسيح، وعثروا فيه، وأبغضوه: «الذي يبغضني يبغض أبي أيضاً ... وأما الآن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي ... إنهم أبغضوني بلا سبب.» (يو23:15-25). 
‏كما أنه في موضع سابق أراد المسيح أن يؤكد لسامعيه, أنه جاء حاملاً كل ملامح من أرسله قولاً وعملاً، واسماً وروحاً، ومشيئة وحباً, لذلك فإنه يصبح من تحصيل الحاصل أن الذي يراه يكون قد رأى من أرسله بالفعل وبالصدق: «الذي يؤمن بي ليس يؤمن بي، بل بالذي أرسلني. والذي يراني، يرى الذي أرسلني» (يو44:12-45). وهكذا يتضح أمامنا الآن بكل جلاء قوله عن الآب: «من الأن تعرفونه وقد رأيتموه». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 سبتمبر 2017)

*8- قَالَ لَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرِنَا الآبَ وَكَفَانَا».​
‏سؤال حسي, يخرج بالذهن، أو ينم عن ذهن, خارج دائرة اللاهوت كلية, فيلبس يريد أن ‏يرى بعينيه اللامحدود والمطلق، كطفل يحاول ان يقيس الاوقيانوس (المحيط) بمسطرة, او يجمع الرياح في كفه. لقد تهيأ له أن يرى المسيح بالعين وهو الابن، إذن فالآب قد يُرى على هذا القياس, غير مدرك أن تجسد الابن هو الذي وفر للعين أن تراه جسديأ فقط، ورؤية العين لا توفر رؤيا اللاهوت قط. وهذا يعني أن فيلبس لم ير المسيح قط ، ولم يعرفه بعد. 
‏فالله لم يره أحد قط (يو18:1). وان كان الله قد ظهرفي الجسد فهو ظهور بسر الإيمان وليس بالعيان؛ أما الجسد فوعاء حل فيه كل مل ء اللاهوت جسدياً، «ومن ملئه نحن جميعاً أخذنا» (يو16:1). الجسد يُرى ويُسمع ويُلمس بالحواس, واللاهوت فيه لا يُرى ولا يُحس إلا بالروح. فاته أخذ جسد إنسان ليتكلم مع الإنسان بالكلمة، والكلمة هي أيضاً منطوقة جسدياً, فالجسد للكلمة وعاء، ومن داخل وعاء الصوت المسموع والمحدود يسكن اللاهوت بكل ملئه الفعال، وهو الذي لا تسعه السموات والأرض. 
‏فإذا أخذت كلمة المسيح جسدياً، فلن تسمع إلا مجرد صوت إنسان نعرف أباه وأمه (يو42:6) )، وإخوته وأخوانه أليسوا جميعاً عندنا (مت55:13-56‏)؟... ولكن إذا سكنت « الكلمة» قلب الإنسان بغنى اللاهوت الذي فيها, احتضن الإنسان الله وأدرك أبعاده التي لا ‏تُدرك ولا تُحد: «لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي؟ لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا كلمتي (أي اللوغس)» (يو43:8‏). هنا سمع الكلمة، هو تقبل حقيقة المسيح، بمعنى انفتاح الوعي المسيحي لتقبل الله: «وتعرفون محبة الله الفائقة المعرفة، لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله.» (أف19:3). 
الله لاهوت، لاهوت خالص، ليس له جسد ولا وعاء يظهر فيه أو يتكلم منه. ولكن من أجل هذا، تجسد الابن، فصار وعاؤه يتكلم فيه الله الآب ويعمل. جسد الابن يُظهر الابن للعين جسداً فقط؛ ولكن إذا تكلم الابن أو عمل، يظهر فيه الله الآب غير المنظور المتكلم والعامل في الابن وبه.
‏فيلبس أخفق تماماً فى أن يرى الآب المتكلم والعامل بالابن وفيه، هذه السنين كلها!! وبكل صراحة، فإن فيلبس لم ير اللاهوت في الابن، وإلا لكان رأى الآب حتماً؛ لهذا فإن سؤال فيلبس أحزن قلب المسيح، وجعله ينظر إلى تعب السنين هذه وكأنها بلا فائدة ... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 سبتمبر 2017)

*9- قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! الَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟​
‏المسيح يندهش كيف أنه لم يُستعلن بعد كما ينبغي عند التلاميذ، حتى يتعرف عليه فيلبس؟ حيث يجيء التركيز على «أنا معكم» ولم يقل المسيح «أنت معي». فالملامة التي يطرحها المسيح يطرحها على أساس احتجاب لاهوته عن فيلبس والبقية دون سبب، فلا هو يوم واحد قضاه متكلماً أو عاملاً أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيره قط, ولا هو شهر ولا سنة, بل ثلاث سنوات ويزيد وعن قرب شديد، وهو يستعلن الآب الذي فيه بالكلمة والعمل! ولكن إخفاق فيليس في إدراك لاهوت المسيح, وهو التعرف الصحيح على المسيح: «لم تعرفني», لم يكن نتيجة تقصير في اجتهاد فيلبس. فالاستعلان لا يأتي كثمرة للاجتهاد بل بانفتاح الذهن الروحي، الأمر الذي يتوقف أساساً على مقدار عدم ارتباط الروح بالماديات وعلى الاستعداد لفقدان الصلة بالعالم. 
‏فحينما يتحرر الإنسان من جذب العالم، ويتحرر من الجسد والخوف من الموت، يبدأ يستعلن ما وراء العالم وما وراء الموت, وهذا الأمر قد أثبتته الأيام, بل الاعوام القليلة القادمة, أن فيلبس كان مربوطاً فعلاً بالعالم ولا يزال, بل لا يزال أيضاً يخاف من الموت، فقد ترك معلمه وهرب مع البقية ساعة المحنة، خوفا من القبض عليه والمحاكمة والعقاب: «هوذا تأتي ساعة، وقد أتت الآن، تتفرقون فيها كل واحد إلى خاصته، وتتركونني وحدي...» (يو32:16‏). فكيف يستقيم مثل هذا السلوك مع ذهن يفترض أنه قد استعلت لاهوت المسيح، وتعرف على حقيقة المسيح، كابن الله وكحامل للآب في كيانه؟ 
‏لذلك صح أن تجيء مراجعة المسيح لفيلبس على أساس طول الزمان الذي توفر لفيلبس, لكي يقرر وينفذ فك ربطه من العالم والجسد والخوف, كاستجابة لوعظ المسيح وارشاده وإعلانه واستعلانه، حتى يتسنى له الدخول في مجال الروح والإلهيات، فيدرك حقيقة المسيح، وتنفك من أمام ذهنه رموز استعلان الآب في المسيح، وهو ما كان شغل المسيح الشاغل. 
‏يستحيل لأي إنسان أن يتعرف عى المسيح كإله, ومعرفة الإلهيات أخذ واشتراك, أو يستعلن له لاهوته ووحدته مع الآب, والاستعلان بصيرة من الله، والإنسان لا يزال منجذباً نحو محبة العالم، لأن: «محبة العالم عداوة لله» ‏(يع4:4‏)، أي بعد ورفض . 
«الذي رآني, فقد رأى الآب, فكيف تقول أنت أرنا الآب»:  هنا حقيقة صارخة مفضوحة، وهي أن فيلبس لم ير المسيح بعد. هنا عتاب آخر لا يخلو من الملامة، وهو لفت نظر حزين إلى حقيقة مقطوع بها ما كان ينبغي أن تفوت على فيلبس وهي: أن الآب منظور في الابن بالنظرة الروحية العميقة. فحياة المسيح كلها استقلان للآب فيه, فإن كان فيلبس يطلب رؤية الآب، فعليه أن يعيد النظر في رؤية المسيح، لأن كل رسالة المسيح قولاً وعملاً، هي لاستعلان الآب الذي فيه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 سبتمبر 2017)

*10- أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ.​
‏هنا دعنا نترك موضوع الرؤيا جانباً، ونعود إلى الإيمان من حيث كونه حقائق الله في الحياة مع الإنسان، والتي أعلنها المسيح مراراً وتكراراً، وهي أن المسيح، كابن، كيانه هو في كيان الآب، ويظل قائمأ فيه، وغير مفصل منه، لأنهما كيان واحد، ذات واحدة: «أنا والآب واحد» (يو30:10‏). أما الجسد الذي أخذه الابن لذاته ووحده بلاهوته، فقد دخل في هذا الكيان دخولاً أبدياً متميزاً، كإنسان في ابن الله، فشملته وحدة الابن بالآب بالضرورة. وهكذا صار المسيح فى آن واحد يٌعبر عنه بـ «ابن الإنسان, الذي هو على الأرض, الذي هو في السماء» (يو13:3)، بل وإنه، وهو متجسد، بقي كما كان في حضن الآب، كأعظم تعبير عاطفي من الكيان المتحد، أو وحدة الكيان للمسيح في الآب والآب في المسيح: «الابن الوحيد، الذي هو في حضن الآب، هو خبر.» (يو18:1) 
‏هنا يلزم العقل البشري أن يرتفع فوق القصور المادى للأمور، لأننا الآن نتكلم عن طبيعة الله التي ليست من طبيعة الماديات، ولكننا مرغمون، أو بالأصح، مُصرح لنا أن نتكلم كبشر عن ما هو للمسيح بسبب الجسد الذي أخذه منا وكيف وحده بذاته الإلهية. 
‏أما في الماديات، فلا يوجد قط هذا التصور الذي نتصور به تساوي شيئين أو شخصين تساويا مطلقا أى تساوياً كلياً، لأن المطلقات أو الكليات هي صفة ما فوق الطبيعة، وبالتحديد هي صفة الله. فالله مُدرك كامل يُدرك، ولكن لا يُدرك كماله. 
‏والحقيقة العظمى المطروحة للادراك بالنسبة للانسان، هي الابوة والبنوة في الله «الذي يراني يرى الذق أرسلني» (يو45:12)؛ وصفة الابن صفة مطلقة وكلية في الله، لأنها من صميم جوهره وطبيعته، والآب كذلك صفة مطلقة وكيلة في ذات الله, لذلك، فبسهولة غاية السهولة، نقول إنهما واحد، لأن جوهرهما واحد وذاتهما واحدة، أى متحدان كلية الاتحاد عل وجه الإطلاق الإلهي، فهما واحد. هذا سهل الإدراك فيما نحن نتكلم عن الله، ولكن تصوره مادياً يكون عسيراً غاية العسر، بل تعترضه الاستحالة، لأنه لا يوجد في الخليقة كلها أو في المخلوقات عامة ما يناظر هذا التساوى. لأن جوهر المخلوقات، عموماً وبلا استثناء قط، مركب، أما جوهر الله فبسيط لا ينقسم قط، وذات الله كاملة أزلية. 
‏لذلك لا يلجأ المسيح في شرح وحدته مع الآب إلى التشبيه، ولا إلى أسلوب التعليم، ولا يستحث الفهم البشرق ليدرك هذه الحقيقة الإلهية، ولكنه يلجأ إلى الايمان، وهو التصديق على حقائق ليست أصلاً من اختصاص العقل وليست من اختصاص طبيعة الإنسان، ولكن مجرد التصديق عليها يرفع مخصصات الذهن فوق طبيعته ليدخل بالروح أو بالنعمة الموهوبة إليه والمضافة عليه إلى مجال الإلهيات ليتقبل معرفة حقائق الله. وتقبل حقائق الله والتصديق عليها, وهو المعبر عنه بالإيمان، يعطي الإنسان شركة فيها. لأن إدراك الله بالتصديق والإيمان لا يمكن فصله عن طبيعة الله، حتى يصبح معلومة قائمة بذاتها؛ هذا مستحيل. 
‏فمعرفة الله بالايمان هي دخول إلى الله مُصرح به، والدخول في طبيعة الله هو أخذ وشركة وامتلاك، وهذه هي نعمة الله في عطاء ذاته المجاني. هذا العمق، أدركه الآباء العظماء اللاهوتيون الأوائل، فقالوا باختصار إن اللاهوتي هو من دخل إلى الله وخرج وخبّر. 
‏والمسيح، بقوله لفيلبس: «ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟»، وهو سؤال يستنكر النفي، يستحثه أن يخرج من دائرة الجهالة ليدخل إلى دائرة معرفة طبيعة الله، يدخلها بسهولة الإيمان، بتصديق كلمة الله. المسيح يأخذ يد فيلبس، أو بالأصح، يأخذ بيد عقله ليدخل إلى دائرة ما فوق العقل ليتقبل بالإيمان، ليس مجرد معرفة حقيقة الابن في الآب والآب في الابن، بل يتقبل معرفة أخذ واستيعاب ليتبرر بها ويحياها أو يحيا بها، إنها هي الحق، بل هي روح الحياة: «من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله، فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله» (ايو15:4‏). هذا هو الدخول بالإيمان إلى طبيعة الله، والثبوت فيها!! 
‏+ «من هو الذي يغلب العالم إلا الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله» (1يو5:5‏). هذا هو الخروج من طبيعة العالم والمادة، الذي يؤهل للدخول إلى طبيعة الله، حيث الغلبة هنا هي العبور المنتصر فوق العالم. 
‏+ «من له الابن (بالإيمان)، فله الحياة (في الله). ومن ليس له ابن الله، فليست له الحياة» (1يو12:5)، هذا الامتلاك للحياة الأبدية هو بالدخول بالإيمان إلى حقيقة طبيعة الله، وذلك بإدراك حقيقة ابن الله: 
+ «الذي يؤمن بالابن (دخل بالإيمان في طبيعة الله)، له حياة أبدية. والذي لا يؤمن بالابن (لم يدخل إلى معرفة حقيقة الله)، لن يرى حياة، بل يمكث (في الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة) عليه غضب الله» (يو36:3). هذا هو الفارق الهائل بين البقاء في محيط العقل المادي، وبين تجاوزه بالإيمان، لإدراك ما هو ليس من طبيعة الماديات. وهو نفس الفرق بين الموت والحياة، بين البقاء في الخطية تحت الغضب الإلهي والدخول إلى نعمة الله، وهذا هو قيمة الإيمان وعمله . 
‏«الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي, ‏لكن الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال»: ‏هذا ما يعبر عنه سفر العبرانيين بقوله: «الله، بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه...» (عب1:1-2) 
‏فالله كلمنا في المسيح, لم يكن الكلام الذي تكلم به المسيح كلاماً بشرياً بل هو كلام الله، لذلك وصفه المسيح أن: «الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح وحياة» (يو63:6), وأن من يسمعه يحيا ولو كان ميتاً (يو24:5 و 28 و 29‏)، لأن الكلام يحمل طبيعة الله الحية والمحيية. فكلام المسيح فعل نافذ المفعول, لا يرتد فارغاً (إش11:55)، ولعازر يشهد على ذلك. 
‏ويلاحظ أن المسيح يقدم برهان وحدة كيانه في الآب والآب فيه على مستويين، الأول: الكلام، والثاني: الأعمال، وواضح أن الرب يهدف بهما إلى تحديد شخص الآب الحال فيه على مستوى الفكر والقوة, وهو تغطية كاملة لوجود الآب كأقنوم إلهي فعال. فكان كلام المسيح بمثابة استعلان لصفات الآب جميعاً، كما كانت أعمال المسيح استعلاناً لسلطان الآب ومشيئته من نحو الإنسان. فكان الآب يهدف بكلامه، بفم المسيح، إلى مخاطبة ذهن الإنسان، لإنارة بصيرته بقوة الروح القدس في كلمته ولفتح آفاق رؤيته الروحية، ليدخل الإنسان أكثر في أعماق  معرفة الآب ليعده للحياة معه بواسطة المسيح. كما كان الآب يهدف من وراء أعماله الإعجازية التي كانت كآيات تشير إلى شخصه العامل والفعال، إلى توصيل «الفعل» الإلهي الناطق إلى الطبيعة، لكي يبدأ يأخذ عمله في طبيعة الإنسان العاجزة, ليرفعها إلى مستوى خليقة أخرى جديدة ومنيرة. 
‏فمعجزة تحويل الماء إلى خمر تحوي سر التحول من طبيعة ميتة إلى طبيعة حية؛ ومعجزة شفاء المقعد المشلول بعد 38 سنة تحوي سر تصحيح ما فسد في الطبيعة العتيقة، ورفعها إلى مستوى الصحة؛ ومعجزة تفتيح الأعمى المولود هكذا من بطن أمه تحوي سر عمل النور الإلهي في الطبيعة العتيقة المظلمة لتأخذ النور والاستنارة؛ ومعجزة إقامة الميت بعد أن أنتن تحوي سر القيامة الجديدة للانسان للحياة الأبدية. 
وهكذا كانت أعمال المسيح هي استعلاناً لمشيئة الآب بخصوص القوة الإلهية، التي قصد أن يبثها في طبيعة الإنسان، ليؤهله للحياة الأفضل، أي الروحية. 
وبكلام أكثر وضوحاً, كان الآب العامل والمتكلم في المسيح قد بدأ خطته العظمى في تجديد طبيعة الإنسان وصياغة ذهن جديد فيه، منذ أن بدأ المسيح يكرز للانسان بملكوت الله. وكان المسيح يقدم نفسه للناس دائماً كالمثل الأعلى للانسان الجديد, الذي يسمع الآب ويطيع, ولكن كانت طاعة المسيح بصورة ممتازة, إذ كانت طاعة المثيل للمثيل!! 
‏ولا ينبغي أن يفوتنا أبداً أن الآب أرسل ابنه متجسدا ليتكلم فيه معنا، ولنسمع بآذاننا صوت الآب غير المسموع الذي انحجب عنا كل الأزمنة السابقة، أزمنة تغرب الإنسان على الأرض. 
‏فالمسيح عاد بالإنسان إلى جنة عدن الجديدة, فردوس الله الروحي، حيث اجتمعنا فيه مع الآب مرة أخرى، في شخص ابنه, وسمعنا صوت تعزيته وانسكبت علينا محبته ونعمته، عوض اللعنة القديمة. 
‏لذلك، ينبهنا المسيح دائماً أبداً: «الكلام الذي أكلمكم به، لست أتكلم به من نفسي، لكن الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 سبتمبر 2017)

*10- أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ.​
‏هنا دعنا نترك موضوع الرؤيا جانباً، ونعود إلى الإيمان من حيث كونه حقائق الله في الحياة مع الإنسان، والتي أعلنها المسيح مراراً وتكراراً، وهي أن المسيح، كابن، كيانه هو في كيان الآب، ويظل قائمأ فيه، وغير مفصل منه، لأنهما كيان واحد، ذات واحدة: «أنا والآب واحد» (يو30:10‏). أما الجسد الذي أخذه الابن لذاته ووحده بلاهوته، فقد دخل في هذا الكيان دخولاً أبدياً متميزاً، كإنسان في ابن الله، فشملته وحدة الابن بالآب بالضرورة. وهكذا صار المسيح فى آن واحد يٌعبر عنه بـ «ابن الإنسان, الذي هو على الأرض, الذي هو في السماء» (يو13:3)، بل وإنه، وهو متجسد، بقي كما كان في حضن الآب، كأعظم تعبير عاطفي من الكيان المتحد، أو وحدة الكيان للمسيح في الآب والآب في المسيح: «الابن الوحيد، الذي هو في حضن الآب، هو خبر.» (يو18:1) 
‏هنا يلزم العقل البشري أن يرتفع فوق القصور المادى للأمور، لأننا الآن نتكلم عن طبيعة الله التي ليست من طبيعة الماديات، ولكننا مرغمون، أو بالأصح، مُصرح لنا أن نتكلم كبشر عن ما هو للمسيح بسبب الجسد الذي أخذه منا وكيف وحده بذاته الإلهية. 
‏أما في الماديات، فلا يوجد قط هذا التصور الذي نتصور به تساوي شيئين أو شخصين تساويا مطلقا أى تساوياً كلياً، لأن المطلقات أو الكليات هي صفة ما فوق الطبيعة، وبالتحديد هي صفة الله. فالله مُدرك كامل يُدرك، ولكن لا يُدرك كماله. 
‏والحقيقة العظمى المطروحة للادراك بالنسبة للانسان، هي الابوة والبنوة في الله «الذي يراني يرى الذق أرسلني» (يو45:12)؛ وصفة الابن صفة مطلقة وكلية في الله، لأنها من صميم جوهره وطبيعته، والآب كذلك صفة مطلقة وكيلة في ذات الله, لذلك، فبسهولة غاية السهولة، نقول إنهما واحد، لأن جوهرهما واحد وذاتهما واحدة، أى متحدان كلية الاتحاد عل وجه الإطلاق الإلهي، فهما واحد. هذا سهل الإدراك فيما نحن نتكلم عن الله، ولكن تصوره مادياً يكون عسيراً غاية العسر، بل تعترضه الاستحالة، لأنه لا يوجد في الخليقة كلها أو في المخلوقات عامة ما يناظر هذا التساوى. لأن جوهر المخلوقات، عموماً وبلا استثناء قط، مركب، أما جوهر الله فبسيط لا ينقسم قط، وذات الله كاملة أزلية. 
‏لذلك لا يلجأ المسيح في شرح وحدته مع الآب إلى التشبيه، ولا إلى أسلوب التعليم، ولا يستحث الفهم البشرق ليدرك هذه الحقيقة الإلهية، ولكنه يلجأ إلى الايمان، وهو التصديق على حقائق ليست أصلاً من اختصاص العقل وليست من اختصاص طبيعة الإنسان، ولكن مجرد التصديق عليها يرفع مخصصات الذهن فوق طبيعته ليدخل بالروح أو بالنعمة الموهوبة إليه والمضافة عليه إلى مجال الإلهيات ليتقبل معرفة حقائق الله. وتقبل حقائق الله والتصديق عليها, وهو المعبر عنه بالإيمان، يعطي الإنسان شركة فيها. لأن إدراك الله بالتصديق والإيمان لا يمكن فصله عن طبيعة الله، حتى يصبح معلومة قائمة بذاتها؛ هذا مستحيل. 
‏فمعرفة الله بالايمان هي دخول إلى الله مُصرح به، والدخول في طبيعة الله هو أخذ وشركة وامتلاك، وهذه هي نعمة الله في عطاء ذاته المجاني. هذا العمق، أدركه الآباء العظماء اللاهوتيون الأوائل، فقالوا باختصار إن اللاهوتي هو من دخل إلى الله وخرج وخبّر. 
‏والمسيح، بقوله لفيلبس: «ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب في؟»، وهو سؤال يستنكر النفي، يستحثه أن يخرج من دائرة الجهالة ليدخل إلى دائرة معرفة طبيعة الله، يدخلها بسهولة الإيمان، بتصديق كلمة الله. المسيح يأخذ يد فيلبس، أو بالأصح، يأخذ بيد عقله ليدخل إلى دائرة ما فوق العقل ليتقبل بالإيمان، ليس مجرد معرفة حقيقة الابن في الآب والآب في الابن، بل يتقبل معرفة أخذ واستيعاب ليتبرر بها ويحياها أو يحيا بها، إنها هي الحق، بل هي روح الحياة: «من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله، فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله» (ايو15:4‏). هذا هو الدخول بالإيمان إلى طبيعة الله، والثبوت فيها!! 
‏+ «من هو الذي يغلب العالم إلا الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله» (1يو5:5‏). هذا هو الخروج من طبيعة العالم والمادة، الذي يؤهل للدخول إلى طبيعة الله، حيث الغلبة هنا هي العبور المنتصر فوق العالم. 
‏+ «من له الابن (بالإيمان)، فله الحياة (في الله). ومن ليس له ابن الله، فليست له الحياة» (1يو12:5)، هذا الامتلاك للحياة الأبدية هو بالدخول بالإيمان إلى حقيقة طبيعة الله، وذلك بإدراك حقيقة ابن الله: 
+ «الذي يؤمن بالابن (دخل بالإيمان في طبيعة الله)، له حياة أبدية. والذي لا يؤمن بالابن (لم يدخل إلى معرفة حقيقة الله)، لن يرى حياة، بل يمكث (في الطبيعة البشرية الساقطة) عليه غضب الله» (يو36:3). هذا هو الفارق الهائل بين البقاء في محيط العقل المادي، وبين تجاوزه بالإيمان، لإدراك ما هو ليس من طبيعة الماديات. وهو نفس الفرق بين الموت والحياة، بين البقاء في الخطية تحت الغضب الإلهي والدخول إلى نعمة الله، وهذا هو قيمة الإيمان وعمله . 
‏«الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي, ‏لكن الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال»: ‏هذا ما يعبر عنه سفر العبرانيين بقوله: «الله، بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديما بأنواع وطرق كثيرة، كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه...» (عب1:1-2) 
‏فالله كلمنا في المسيح, لم يكن الكلام الذي تكلم به المسيح كلاماً بشرياً بل هو كلام الله، لذلك وصفه المسيح أن: «الكلام الذي اكلمكم به هو روح وحياة» (يو63:6), وأن من يسمعه يحيا ولو كان ميتاً (يو24:5 و 28 و 29‏)، لأن الكلام يحمل طبيعة الله الحية والمحيية. فكلام المسيح فعل نافذ المفعول, لا يرتد فارغاً (إش11:55)، ولعازر يشهد على ذلك. 
‏ويلاحظ أن المسيح يقدم برهان وحدة كيانه في الآب والآب فيه على مستويين، الأول: الكلام، والثاني: الأعمال، وواضح أن الرب يهدف بهما إلى تحديد شخص الآب الحال فيه على مستوى الفكر والقوة, وهو تغطية كاملة لوجود الآب كأقنوم إلهي فعال. فكان كلام المسيح بمثابة استعلان لصفات الآب جميعاً، كما كانت أعمال المسيح استعلاناً لسلطان الآب ومشيئته من نحو الإنسان. فكان الآب يهدف بكلامه، بفم المسيح، إلى مخاطبة ذهن الإنسان، لإنارة بصيرته بقوة الروح القدس في كلمته ولفتح آفاق رؤيته الروحية، ليدخل الإنسان أكثر في أعماق  معرفة الآب ليعده للحياة معه بواسطة المسيح. كما كان الآب يهدف من وراء أعماله الإعجازية التي كانت كآيات تشير إلى شخصه العامل والفعال، إلى توصيل «الفعل» الإلهي الناطق إلى الطبيعة، لكي يبدأ يأخذ عمله في طبيعة الإنسان العاجزة, ليرفعها إلى مستوى خليقة أخرى جديدة ومنيرة. 
‏فمعجزة تحويل الماء إلى خمر تحوي سر التحول من طبيعة ميتة إلى طبيعة حية؛ ومعجزة شفاء المقعد المشلول بعد 38 سنة تحوي سر تصحيح ما فسد في الطبيعة العتيقة، ورفعها إلى مستوى الصحة؛ ومعجزة تفتيح الأعمى المولود هكذا من بطن أمه تحوي سر عمل النور الإلهي في الطبيعة العتيقة المظلمة لتأخذ النور والاستنارة؛ ومعجزة إقامة الميت بعد أن أنتن تحوي سر القيامة الجديدة للانسان للحياة الأبدية. 
وهكذا كانت أعمال المسيح هي استعلاناً لمشيئة الآب بخصوص القوة الإلهية، التي قصد أن يبثها في طبيعة الإنسان، ليؤهله للحياة الأفضل، أي الروحية. 
وبكلام أكثر وضوحاً, كان الآب العامل والمتكلم في المسيح قد بدأ خطته العظمى في تجديد طبيعة الإنسان وصياغة ذهن جديد فيه، منذ أن بدأ المسيح يكرز للانسان بملكوت الله. وكان المسيح يقدم نفسه للناس دائماً كالمثل الأعلى للانسان الجديد, الذي يسمع الآب ويطيع, ولكن كانت طاعة المسيح بصورة ممتازة, إذ كانت طاعة المثيل للمثيل!! 
‏ولا ينبغي أن يفوتنا أبداً أن الآب أرسل ابنه متجسدا ليتكلم فيه معنا، ولنسمع بآذاننا صوت الآب غير المسموع الذي انحجب عنا كل الأزمنة السابقة، أزمنة تغرب الإنسان على الأرض. 
‏فالمسيح عاد بالإنسان إلى جنة عدن الجديدة, فردوس الله الروحي، حيث اجتمعنا فيه مع الآب مرة أخرى، في شخص ابنه, وسمعنا صوت تعزيته وانسكبت علينا محبته ونعمته، عوض اللعنة القديمة. 
‏لذلك، ينبهنا المسيح دائماً أبداً: «الكلام الذي أكلمكم به، لست أتكلم به من نفسي، لكن الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 سبتمبر 2017)

*11- صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ وَإِلاَّ فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا.​
‏يلتجىء المسيح إلى شهادة نفسه لنفسه, حينها يتحدث إلى أخصائه، معتمداً على ما سبق وقاله: «وان كنت أشهد لنفسي، فشهادتي حق» (يو14:8), وهذا يعتبر بالنسبة لنا تنازلاً ما بعده تنازل. فإلحاح الرب على توصيل رسالة الآب التي تنفجر في أحشائه جعلته وكأنه يتوسل لدينا أن نقبل ما هو لحياتنا وما هو لسلامنا. إن أقصى ما يشتهيه المسيح,» وكأنه طعامه الفاخر, هو أن يعمل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسله. ومشيئة الآب تتركز في إسعاد البشرية وعودتها إلى الحياة مح الله، أما سعادة المسيح الخاصة جداً فتتركز فى توصيلنا إلى الآب، لنشترك فى نفس الحب الذى به يحب الآب الابن: «وهؤلاء عرفوا أنك أنت أرسلتني، وعرفتهم اسمك، وسأعرفهم, ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به وأكون أنا فيهم.» (يو25:17-26) 
‏المسيح هنا انتقل من مخاطبة فيلبس إلى مخاطبة التلاميذ، فهي رسالة للجميع. وعوض أن يقول: «الحق الحق أقول لكم»، أراد هنا أن يسند هذا الحق بشهادته الخاصة, وكأنه يرهن نفسه ويجازف بكل ثقله الإلهي والبشري معاً  ليرفع ما يقوله إلى مستوى الصدق المختوم بختم الله، لكي يقبلوا هذه الحقيقة الجوهرية بكل يقين، والتي يتوقف عليها كل الإيمان، بل كل الخلاص، وينتهي عندها كل غاية استعلان المسيح للآب: «أني في الآب والآب في». هذا الوجود المتبادل يجعل بالفعل كل ما للآب للابن وكل ما ‏للابن للآب، ويستعلن, بقوة، الذات الواحدة للآب والابن؛ وهذا هو السر الأعظم للثالوث، باعتبار الروح القدس هو ثالث الأقانيم, وهو ينبثق من الآب في الابن، وهو الذي يوثق هذه الوحدة وينقلها إلى أذهاننا كحقيقة محيية! 
‏أما إذا أخفق أي إنسان في تصديق المسيح، كشاهد صادق فيما لنفسه، فإن المسيح يعود ويتنازل عن حتمية شهادته, مشيراً إلى أعماله الفائقة للطبيعة التي عملها كآيات تشير وتحكي عن سلطان الآب الذي يعمل به المسيح وكأنه سلطانه: «... وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها». 
‏فالأعمال تتكلم من ذاتها وتؤمن أن ما يقوله المسيح عن نفسه صدق؛ لأن ما يعمله، يشهد أن سلطانه هو من سلطان الله وعلى مستواه. أما كون الآب هو العامل بالمسيح أو أن المسيح هو العامل بالآب، فسيان, يكفي أن المسيح في الآب والآب في المسيح، فهذه حقيقة العمل ذاته. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 سبتمبر 2017)

*12- اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضاً وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي.​
في الآيات السابقة (8-11) كان التركيز على العلاقة الداخلية بين الآب والابن, والآن ينتقل المسيح لتوضيح هذه العلاقة بالنسبة للتلاميذ. 
‏وفي الآيات الأخيرة، كان التركيز على الأقوال والأعمال التي يعملها المسيح بأنها معمولة بالآب، أو أن الآب الحال في المسيح هو الذي يعمل الأعمال. 
‏ومن هذا المنطلق، يبدأ المسيح يسلم تلاميذه هذه الحقيقة الإلهية. والحقائق الإلهية أو اللاهوتية لم يستعلنها المسيح من أجل أن يدركها العالم في ذاتها كحقائق الله وحسب, بل ولكي يحياها المؤمنون ويعملوا بها. فهنا نحن بصدد الأعمال التي يعملها المسيح، والتي هي في حقيقتها يعملها الآب الحال في المسيح، هذه الأعمال عينها أعطي للذين يؤمنون بالمسيح (وبالآب حتماً) أن يعملوها. 
‏والنقطة الهامة في الموضوع والتي لا ينبغي أن تفوت على عقولنا، هي أن المؤمنين يعملون أعمال المسيح نفسها, ولكنهم بحسب مجرى الكلام لن يكونوا هم العاملين لهذه الأعمال,  بل المسيح، بل الآب في الحقيقة وعين الأمر! أما تلك الأعمال التي كان يعملها المسيح، فقد كانت قاصرة على فترة محددة وعلى غاية محددة, محورها استعلان الآب والتمهيد لرسالة الخلاص بالصليب. أما بعد صعود المسيح إل الآب, ونواله كل سلطان مما في السماء وما على الأرض واستعادة مجده الأسنى, فالمسيح سوف يعمل حتماً فيهم وبهم هم أعمالاً أعظم, تتناسب مع طول الأجيال وضيق الأيام وشدة اضطهاد العالم، وتتناسب كذلك مح استعلان الخلاص وتكميله، ومجد المسيح العامل فيهم والحال فيهم، ومع أعوازتنا الكثيرة وطلباتنا مهما غالينا فيها: «ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم ... لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله, والقادر أن يفعل فوق كل شيء أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفكر بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا.» (أف17:3-20‏) 
ونعود وننبه ذهن القارىء، أن ذهاب المسيح إلى الآب هو محور الحديث كله، ولسان حال الواقع, حسب موضوع الحديث والحاح الساعة، فالمسيح يعدد لتلاميذه مميزات موته وصعوده وذهابه إلى الآب، من حيث أنها ستعود عليهم بفيض من القوة الغامرة ليعملوا ما كان يعمله هو أمامهم، تلك الأمور التي أبهرتهم, بل وكيف أنهم سيعملون أعظم منها بسبب صعوده وذهابه إلى الآب. وهو في ذلك يجاهد ليرفع عنهم مسحة الحزن والكآبة والخوف من جهة, ومن جهة أخرى هو يسبق الزمن والحوادث ويكشف لهم ما سيكون، حتى إذا كان، يزدادون إيماناً وثقة وقوة، ويشعرون بحقوقهم الممنوحة لهم رسمياً حسب الوعد، ليطالبوا بها ويتمسكوا بسلطانها، لتكميل خدمة الخلاص وتمجيد المسيح والآب. 
‏والآن، أيها القارىء العزيز, أرجو أن ألفت نظرك إلى أن هذا الوعد غير مقصور على التلاميذ، فأرجو الرجوع إلى نص الآية إذ تقرأ: «الحق الحق ... من يؤمن بي (أي كل من يؤمن بي)» ... فأنت مستهدف لهذه العطية الفائقة. فإن كنت تشعر بالخجل والصغر دون ألطاف الله وعظم سخائه، فلا مانع، ولكن لا تشك في صدق وعده. ثم إني أشرح لك لماذا تستكثر على نفسك أن تعمل أعمالاً أعظم مما عمل المسيح، فالسبب ينطوي على نقطتين: 
‏الأولى: ظنك أنك أنت الذي ستعمل, وهنا أحيلك لما سبق وأوضحنا: «لأن الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا.» (في13:2) 
‏والثانية: أن عمل المسيح فينا يبدو، بحسب خدع البصر، غير متكافى, مع ضعفنا وهوان طبيعتنا وأخطائنا التي يحسبها علينا الضمير بإلحاح. 
‏ولكن أنبه ضميرك, أن الرب سبق وقاس هذه المفارقة الخطيرة بين ما هو لائق لناء وما هو لائق له، بقوله في الآية السابقة أن عطاياه ستكون: «أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر»، لأنها ستكون «بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا». فالأمر يخص المسيح أولاً وأخراً، فأمسك به، يمسك بك ...*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 سبتمبر 2017)

*13- وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابن.​
‏هنا مزيد من التوضيح بحسب الشرح الذي قدمناه، أن المسيح هو العامل فينا. ولكنه يتمادى في رفع حدود الطلب إلى أقص تصورنا ويزيد: «مهما». وهنا يسأل سائل: هل هذا معقول أن كل ما يطرأ على فكري أو قلبي، أطلبه، فآخذه؟ 
‏هنا أيضاً الرد منبث ضمنا في «القوة التي تعمل فينا» التي تباشر التنفيذ من قبل الله. وهي لن تكون غير قوة الروح المشير والمدبر. لأن كلمة «مهما سألتم» تفيد حالة صلاة وتوسل ولجاجة، والصلاة الصحيحة الفعالة هي تحت هيمنة الروح القدس بصورة قانونية: «لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي، ولكن الروح نقسه يشفع فينا بآنات لا يُنطق بها» (رو26:8). هكذا يتبين أن «مهما سألتم» تقع ضمن اختصاصات الروح القدس، الذي يقدم السؤالات بفمنا، بكل حكمة وفطنة بما يليق أن يُقدم لله الآب، ليكون السؤال حسب مشيئة الله!! 
‏ويلاحظ أن السؤال يقدم إلى الآب باسم المسيح, والمسيح يقوم بالتنفيذ: «أنا أفعله»، والاستجابة هنا تكون أكيدة بقدر استيفاء تقديم السؤال، بحسب القوانين المعمول بها في دائرة الله، ‏وهي كالآتي: 
1-	يلزم أن يكون الروح القدس هو صاحب الاستشارة والموكل إليه التدبير على طول المدى, سواء في حالة ما قبل السؤال، أو حالة السؤال، أو حالة ما بعد السؤال، بمعنى أن يكون الإنسان عائشاً في ملء تدبير الروح القدس. 
2-	أن يكون الروح القدس مشتركاً إشتراكاً محسوساً في تقديم السؤال، ولدى الضمير شهادة برضى الروح القدس وموافقته على كل كلمة من كلمات السؤال. وهنا إذا توفر ذلك حقاً، فإن الإنسان يحس في الحال أثناء الصلاة أن الصلاة استجيبت. 
3-	أن يكون السؤال مقدما للآب، كما من فم ابنه يسوع، لأن الذي يوازن سؤالنا ويزيد هو بر المسيح الشخصي. 
4-	أن يكون السؤال مُقدماً باسم المسيح، لأنه يستحيل أستحالة كلية أن تبلغ كلماتنا مسامع الآب إلآ بواسطة المسيح: «لأن به لنا كلينا قدوما في روح واحد إلى الآب» (أف18:2)، لأنه هو الطريق الوحيد والباب الوحيد الموصل إل الآب؛ «لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً» (يو5:15‏)، لأن المسيح هو الحامل لصك غفران خطايا كل إنسان وهو يتراءى أمام الله الآب «ليظهر الآن أمام وجه الله لأجلنا» (عب24:9)، حاملاً أسماءنا المكتوبة على كفه, كل واحد باسمه, محسوباً: «برا وقداسة وفداءً» (اكو30:1‏)، لكل من يتقدم به إلى الله (عب25:7). وهكذا إذ نرفق اسم المسيح بسؤالنا الذي نقدمه للآب، نكوذ كمن يرفق كل وثائق الصلاحيات التي تجعل السؤال مستجاباً. 
«ليتمجد الآب بالابن»: ‏واضح من تسلل المعاني أن الاستجابة تكون من عند الآب, والتنفيذ بواسطة المسيح. وهنا يكمن سر تمجيد الآب, لأن المسيح إنما ينفذ بكل سخاء الآب وحبه, بحسب صلاحياته لدى الآب, والتي حازها لنا بالصليب، حتى إنه أصبح قادراً أن «يملأنا إلى كل ملىء الله» (أف19:3‏), أي أن يملأنا بالعطايا والنعم والمواهب المدخرة لنا في قلب الآب بلا حدود، والتي كانت محجوزة عنا بسبب عدم لياقتنا روحيا؛ ثم لما صار المسيح وسيطاً مؤتمناً، فك حجوزاتها، واستعلن كل سخاء الآب من نحونا: «لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم» (يو27:16‏) 
‏وهكذا صار المسيح، بتنفيذه لكل استجابة ننالها من الآب من جهة سؤالاتنا، هو سبب تمجيد للآب دائماً، وسبب استعلان حبه وسخاء عطائه الذي لا يُحد. ونحن لا يمكن أن ننسى ما كرره المسيح كثيراً جداء أن الابن لا يعمل من نفسه شيئاً, أي أن أعمال المسيح التي يعملها لنا لتغطية كل أعوازنا وسؤالاتنا هي بالآب معمولة ولمجده. وبالنهاية، تكون طلباتنا وسؤالاتنا التي نطلبها هى لمجد الله! فكيف لا نطلب وكيف لا نلح في السؤال والطلبة، إن كان ذلك لحساب مجد الله؟ 
«إن سألتم شيئا باسمي فإني أفعله». تكرار حرفي للآية السابقة, فهل من جديد فيها؟ واضح في الآية 13 ‏السابقة، أن عمل المسيح في الاستجابة لسؤالنا، وضعه المسيح كعمل يدخل ضمن رسالته الخاصة بالنسبة للآب: «ليتمجد الآب بالابن»، فهو يقرب من أن يكون واجباً على المسيح بالنسبة للآب، أو بتعبر أصح، عملآ وظيفياً من اختصاص الابن المتجسد نحو الآب، فهو يدخل ضمن رسالة الخلاص. وهذاء بحد ذاته أمر يسعدنا إسعاداً, إذ يجعل سؤالاتنا وطلباتنا لدى الآب عملاً يهم الآب جداً، وبالتالي يهم المسيح ويسره. 
‏أما في الآية 14، فهو عمل يدخل في العلاقة المتوطدة بيننا وبينه. فهو بمثابة وعد خاص يضع فيه المسيح كل إمكانياته رهن سؤالنا، وأنه وإن كان ليس له هدف مباشر، إلا أنه يتضمن استعلان قدرته الفائقة بالضرورة، لذلك فهو لمجد المسيح بلا نزاع. كذلك «باسمى» تشير إلى اسم المسيح الخاص، حيث الاسم في لاهوت العهد القديم يعبر عن الشخص بكل قوته وكرامته. هذا بالإضانة لما كان يقوله المسيح (      )، الذي هو في الحقيقة اسم الهوية لله، الذي كان يعمل المسيح تحته وبقوته وفي وجوده وحلوله. 
‏وهكذا يكون الدعاء بالاسم، أو الصلاة أو السؤال باسم المسيح، حالة تواجد شخصى للمسيح، وهو استدعاء ودخول في الحضرة الإلهية لابن الله المتجسد بكل يقين. لذلك فصراخ الكاهن: «باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس» في بداية صلاة الافخارستيا، وعلى الخبز والخمر، هو استدعاء الثالوث للحلول، كما هو أيضاً نقلة للموجودين في الهيكل للدخول في الحضرة الإلهية التي للثالوث الأقدس، فهي عملية تقديس وتجلي فى آن واحد. 
‏وهكذا، فكأن المسيح باعطائهم حق النداء والسؤال «باسمه» يكون كمن أبقى على حضوره السري معهم في كل حين، كلما احتاجوه كمصدر قوة وعمل وعزاء. كل هذا وفره المسيح لتلاميذه ولكل المؤمين به، تعويضاً عن غيابه في المنظور الجسدي.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 سبتمبر 2017)

*15- «إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ.
16- وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأبد.​
‏ترتيب الآيات يبرز هنا نوراً باهراً يخطف الأبصارء ويلهب القلوب: ففي الآية (12) وضع المسيح الإيمان كأساس، ثم بنى فوقه في الآية (15‏) برج المحبة، بارتفاع الوصايا؛ وعلى القمة, كتاج، يستقر الروح القدس ككشاف يضىء إلى أقص حدود النواحي البعيدة، إلى الأبد! 
‏أما الإيمان, فالمسيح جعل طبيعته تُختبر بالأعمال والأسئلة الفائقة عن الحب حينما تُستجاب! (اقرأ الأعداد12-14). أما المحبة, فجعل المسيح طبيعتها تُختبر بالفضيلة المحفوظة والمصونة (15‏). أما بيت الروح القدس ففي القمة، أو في القلب, فيشع منه عزاء ونعيم وسرور عوض عزاء ‏على وشك أن يفقدوه ظاهراً! 
‏في الآية (15‏)، صوت الودع وبيان الموصي. فالمعلم حدد الساعة، وحديثه السابق صار كله في حكم الوصايا: وصايا الحب والتراضع والوداعة، وأمانة الراعي، وقول الحق، والصفح عن الجهالات وعدم الدينونة، حتى ولو كانت الخطية قائمة على يد شهو عيان، ومكافأة الإساءة بالصلاة، واللعنة بالبركة، والعداوة بالمحبة، وأُلفة الخدام حتى إلى غسل الأرجل لئلا تُلاة الخدمة، وعدم الجري وراء الكرامة، وأخيراً أمانة الشهادة. فإذا كان المسيح قد صادف هوى النفس وصار لها كعريس، كانت هذه الوصايا كلها وأكثر؛ وإلا عثر على النفس حتى احتمال الإساءة! ... هي وصايا الروح، عوض وصايا العدو والجسد، فالروح إلى نمو، والجسد إلى زوال. 
‏أما في الأية الثانية (16‏)، فيفيح منها عطر أزكى من الناردين الخالص، ولكن يتخللها رنة حزن، فهي تحمل بروتوكول وداع الأقانيم على مستوى التسليم والتسلم: فمعزى ذاهب ومعزى آت. الذاهب ذاهب ليجلس في المقدس الأعلى, ليغيب بالنظر عن أرض الإنسان؛ والآتي آت ليقيم بغير رؤيا في معية الإنسان إلى أبد الأبدين. والآب سُر بأن يستقبل (الذاهب) حاملاً روح الإنسان؛ ومبتهج بأن يرسل الآتي وهو ملء روح الله!! 
‏أما نسبة الآية الثانية (16) إلى الآية الاولى (15)‏, فهي علاقة حب بحب؛ فإن أحببناه أحبنا، وإن حفظنا وصاياه أرسل لنا من يذكرنا بها ويشرحها لنا، ويحفطها في قلوبنا، ويعزينا عن كل غرامة يفرضها العالم علينا بسبب الأمانة. لأن وصايا يسوع يبغضها العالم ولا يطيق من ينطقها، ويفرض عليها غرامات فادحة، فيتلقف الروح القدس هذه الغرامات عنا ويحولها براً وسلاماً ... 
‏وأخيراً نود أن نلفت نظر القارىء إلى أن الرب هنا يقصر وصيته الختامية على حفظ وصاياه الخاصة, التي تأخذ سلطانها الإلهي من فمه, ولا ذكر لوصايا سيناء وموسى والألواح التي كانت سراجاً منيرا، في سماء ليل شعب، ضاق بها وضاقت به، إلى أن انفجر نور النهار، واستعلن شمس البر ليضيء على العالم كله. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 سبتمبر 2017)

*17- رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.​
«روح الحق»: وأيضأ حق بحق، وحق عوضاً عن حق، كما معز عوضاً عن معز، فالمسيح كان لهم «الحق»: «أنا هو... الحق» (يو6:14‏). فإن كان الفم البشري الإلهي للابن المتجسد الذي ينطق بالحق سيختفي عن ناظريهم وأسماعهم، فهوذا الآب يرسل لهم «روح الحق» الذي ينطق في أفواههم وقلوبهم, ليسمعهم العالم كله!... كان الحق الذي يقوله المسيح ويعمله هو الإعلان عن الآب الكائن في الابن والحال في تجسده؛ والحق الذي يقوله ويعمله الروح فيهم وبهم يكون هو الإعلان عن الابن، واستعلان اللاهوت في تجسده، وبالتال استعلان الآب الذي في الابن والذي لا يُعرف ولا يُرى بدونه ... 
‏والقديس يوحنا يتدرج في كشف الحق الذي بالمسيح وفيه، والذي بالروح القدس وفينا، هكذ: فبالسبة للحق الذي هو المسيح يقول: «ونعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء، وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق. ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح, هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية. [«أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة» (يو6:14).]» (ايو20:5) 
‏وبالنسبة للحق الذي بالروح وفينا يقول: «بهذا نعرف أننا نثبت فيه وهو فيناء أنه قد أعطانا من روحه, ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصاً للعالم. من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله, فالله يثبت فيه, وهو في الله.» (ايو13:4-15), «وبهذا نعرف أنه يثبت فينا من الروح الذي أعطانا» (1يو24:3). 
وشرح كلام القديس يوحنا هو كالآتي بالنسبة للحق بالمسيح ثم بالروح القدس: 
+ بالنسبة للمسيح: أنه فتح بصيرة التلاميذ ليعرفوا الحق من كلامه وحسب الكتب، وذلك قبل مجيء الروح القدس هكذا: «هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم ...حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب ...» ‏(لو44:24-45‏) 
‏وهذه هي «البصرة» التي يتكلم عنها القديس يوحنا، وهي لمعرفة الحق, الذي ركزه القديس يوحنا بهذه الجملة المختصرة، والتي هي كل الحق: «هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية» تماماً كما عرف المسيح نفسه لهم: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة». 
+ بالنسبة للروح القدس: أولاً، كانت عطية الروح القدس الاولى والعظمى أنه حل هو فيهم، وذلك باستحقاق عمل المسيح الفدائي والخلاصي، وبحلول الروح القدس فيهم تهيأ هيكلهم لقبول ألوهية المسيح، لأن الروح القدس أُرسل ليعمل لحساب المسيح، يعلنه ويعطيه، وهذا يوضحه القديس بولس غاية الوضوح: «لكي يعطيكم, بحسب غنى ‏مجده’ ان تتأيدوا بالقوة, بروحه, في الإنسان الباطن؛ ليحل المسيح بالإيمان فى قلوبكم ..., لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله (حيث ملء اللاهوت: الآب والابن والروح القدس).» (أف16:3-19) 
وبحلول الروح القدس والمسيح في وعي التلاميذ، الذي انتهى إلى ملء كيانهم الروحي، فإنه ينطلق ليشهد فوراً لهذا الثبوت والملء، وبالتالي، فإن هذا الثبوت وهذا الملء يصبحان شاهداً على أن الروح القدس قد أُعطي لهم، ويشهد لعملية الخلاص العظمى، أن الآب أرسل ابنه مخلصاً للعالم, ويعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله!! هذا هو الحق الذي بالروح القدس والذي صار في التلاميذ وكل المؤمنين. 
«لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ»: نحن هنا أمام مواجهة حادة بين روح الله، وهوروح الحق؛ وروح العالم، وهوروح الضلال والتزييف. لقد دخل المسيح هذه المواجهة عينها باعتباره الحق, في مقابل رئيس هذا العالم باعتباره المضل والكذاب، فكان الصليب، الذي به دخل الخلاص إلى العالم, واكتسب الإنسان حياة ما بعد الموت.. والآن، يبدأ الروح القدس عمله على أساس الصليب، وعلى نفس المواجهة وشدتها. فكما لم يقبل العالم الحق الذي في المسيح، بل أبغضه أشد البغض، ورفضه أشد الرفض, ولم يشأ أن يعرفه أبداُ هكذا: «وأما الآن، فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي ... إنهم أبغضوني بلا سبب» (يو24:5-25), «ولكن ينبغي أولاً أن يتألم كثيراً، ويُرفض من هذا الجيل» (لو25:17)، «لستم تعرفونني أنا ولا أبي, لو عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً» (يو19:8)؛ كذلك على هذا المستوى، واجه العالم الروح القدس باعتباره روح الحق الذي يشهد لكل الحق. واجهه بعدم القبول, أي بالرفض والبغضة, أولاً ضد التلاميذ الذين يعمل فيهم الروح القدس: «إن كان العالم يبغضكم, فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضني قبلكم. لو كنتم من العالم، لكان العالم يحب خاصته، ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم بل أنا اخترتكم من العالم، لذلك يبغضكم العالم» (يو18:15-19)، «إن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم ... لكنهم إنما يفعلون بكم هذا كله من أجل اسمي, لأنهم لايعرفون الذي أرسلني» (يو20:15-21). ومن بعد التلاميذ، الكنيسة كلها وإلى نهاية الدهور. 
‏وهكذا يتضح من كلام المسيح، أن عدم قبول العالم للروح القدس هو بسبب أنه يشهد للمسيح، والمسيح غير مقبول، لأن المسيح يشهد للحق، أي للآب، باستعلان الآب الحال فيه بالكلمة والعمل: «إنما يفعلون بكم هذا كله، من أجل اسمي.» (يو21:15) 
«الاسم»: اسم ابن الله الذي رفضه، يعني رفض الآب، وبالتال عدم قبول إرسالية الآب للابن لخلاص العالم. أي بصريح العبارة، فإن العالم يرفض الخلاص من أصوله، لأن العالم يعمل قت سلطان روح الضلالة ولحسابه. وهكذا، فإن الخلاص يبقى وقفاً على كل من يرفض العالم, بل ويبغض العالم, وذلك بأن يرفض أن يعرف أو يتعرف على روح الضلالة الذي في العالم! لذلك كانت الآية: «إن أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب.» (ايو15:2) 
«لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ.»: العالم لا يعرف الروح القس ولا يعرفه. الرؤيا هنا بالاثنين: رؤيا العين المجردة, ورؤيا العقل الروحي. فـ «العالم» هنا, يُعبر به عن الأشخاص الطبيعيين الذين يعيشون بحسب ظواهر الوجود المادي, لا يرون الروح على أي حال، لأن الروح جوهر إلهى فلا هم بالعين يرونه, لأن ليس له مظهر، ولا بالعقل يدركون كنهه أو ماهيته، لانه حق, والحق درجة في المدركات أعلى وأعمق من المظهر بلا قياس. فكل مظاهر العالم من مصنوعات ومخلوقات تحوى في أعماقها بالضرورة لمسة الخالق الذي صنعهإ؟ فهي تحوي حقاً، ولكنها ليست الحق، لأن المظاهر كلها زائلة والجوهر الخالق أزلى وأبدى: «لأن غضب الله مُعلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم، الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم. إذ معرفة الله ظاهرة فيهم, لأن الله أظهرها لهم. لأن أموره غير المنظورة تُرى منذ خلق العالم مُدركة بالمصنوعات, قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته, حتى إنهم بلا عذر.» (18:1-20).
‏يلاحظ هنا أن محور هذه الآية، هو كلمة الوحي: «لأن الله أظهرها لهم», فهي عطية فائقة على عقل الإنسان الطبيعي المخلوق، وفوق  مقدرته الطبيعية المحدودة بإدراك الظواهر فقط. هذا الإمتياز أٌعطي للانسان هبة، أن لا يكون غريباً عن الله، ولكن هذا الإمتياز ليس من روح العالم أصلا، بل من الله. 
‏ويلزما هنا أن نوضح أن «الإنسان الطبيعي» مخلوف ليرتقي إلى «إنسان روحي». ففي صميم خلقة الله للانسان, كما نتصوره في آدم, يوجد مركز للادراك الإلهي، وإلا لما عرف آدم الله، وأحبه, واستمع إليه، وخشى منه حينما تعدى على وصيته. لذلك، نستطيع بكل يقين أن نقول، إن عقل الإنسان له مركز فوق كل مراكزه الشعورية الطبيعية، لإدراك ما هو فوق الطبيعيات، أي إدراك الله وكل «أمور الله غير المنظورة». هذا المركز الفائق والممتاز، ينشط و يترقى بالممارسة، أي بالإشتغال في أمور الله: «وأما الطعام القوي فللبالغين، الذين بسبب التمرن قد صارت لهم الحواس المدربة عل التمييز بين الخير والشر» (عب14:5). وهذا يؤدي إلى يقين الشعور بالله, ثم الإيمان به، ثم التأهل لأخذ الروح القدس، أي روح الله. 
‏فالإيمان بالله لا يأتي من فراغ, وإلا ما أصبح له ثواب وعقاب. ولكن، بإهمال الانشغال بالله والتوقف عن تشغيل هذا المركز الخاص الفائق والممتاز، تضعف وتُفقد حساسيته, فتصبح معرفة الله غير واضحة, ثم صعبة، ثم مستحيلة, ثم مجهولة كلية؛ وكأن الله صارغير موجود، وذلك بسبب نشاط مراكز العقل الحية الأخرى وانشغالها الزائد بالظواهر, والانغماس في الأخذ منها لإشباع نهم العقل, والتعدى حتى على المركز الفائق الخاص بالله وتغطية احتياجه بالأمور الحسية وظواهر الأمور. هنا ينحصر الإنسان في صفته الدنيا، وهي كونه إنساناً طبيعياً، أي إنسان العالم، وليس إنسان الله بعد. هذا ما يعبر عنه بولس الرسول بقوله: «هكذا أيضاً أمور الله، لا يعرفها أحد إلا  روح الله. ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم، بل الروح الذي من الله, لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله. التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس، قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات. ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله, لأنها (أي أمور الروح) عنده جهالة. ولا يقدر أن يعرفها (يعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله)، لأنه إنما يحكم (أي يدرك) فيها روحياً. وأما الروحي، فيحكم في كل شيء, وهو لا يحكم فيه من أحد. لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه؟ وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح» (اكو11:2-16 ترجمة عن الأصل اليوناني). 
‏واني أنتهز هذه الفرصة يا قارئي العزيز لأرسم أمامك صورة واقعية للعالم والأشياء التي في العالم القابلة كلها للزوال : «والعالم يمضي وشهوته» (ايو17:2)، في مقابل أمور الله الباقية والثابتة إلى الأبد: «مولودين ثانية، لا من زرع يفنى, بل مما لا يفنى، بكلمة الله الحية الباقية إلى الأبد. لأن كل جسدا كعشب، وكل مجد إنسان كزهر العشب. العشب يبس وزهره سقط. وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إل الأبد.‏» (ا بط23:1-25‏) 
‏فالعالم يقوم على الظواهر والمحسوسات، وهذه كلها تتغير وتتبدل وتزول. وظواهر العالم التي يصادفها الإنسان في حياته، تأخذ وجودها في وجدانه، لأنها تتحرك ببطء نحو الزوال، فلا يشعر بزوالها إلا بصعوبة. ولكن لو أمكن تصورها وهي تتحرك بسرعة أكثر، كأن يتصور اختزال فترة تعليمه في المدارس من عشرين سنة إلى عشرين دقيقة، لظهرت وكأنها خيال عابر. ولكن هي كذلك في الحقيقة، فكل ظواهر الحياة خيالات تتحرك على شاشة العقل ببطء، فترسخ فيه، وكأنها وقائع وحقائق، وهى في حقيقتها ليست إلا صوراً تظهر لتزول. ولكن وراء هذه الصور توجد ‏الحقيقة، وخلف هذه المظاهر والأقنعة يوجد الجوهر القائم والثابت، وهي اليد الإلهية التي تديرها وتتحكم في ظهورها وتلاشيها، والتي تحدد أزمنة بقائها وزوالها، وتبرز للنفس البشرية أهميتها أو تفاهتها، لتزداد النفس معرفة، وتنمو في الفهم والحكمة، وتترقى في أحاسيسها ومدركاتها في درجات تصاعدية تقترب بها النفس إلى جوهر الحقيقة أو الحق القائم خلف هذه المناظر والظواهر والصور المتحركة التي تسوقها الطبيعة وتتفنن فيها من جانبها، بإيعاز من الخالق، لترغب النفس فيها. وهكذا يبقى الله، في النهاية، بالنسبة للنفس الواعية، هو الغاية العظمى من حركة العالم، باعتباره الحقيقة أو الحق الذي يُشبع قلب الإنسان، أو على الوجه الأصح لن يشبع منه أبداً. فعالم الله والروحيات، هو أصدق ما تحتاجه النفس، فالنفس البشرية مخلوقة على صورة الله، والصورة لا ترتاح إلا على أصلها، كما يرتاح المثيل إلى المثيل. 
‏ولكن أن يبقى الإنسان مشدوداً إلى هذه الصور الزائلة والمناظر والخيالات وحسب، ويكتفي منها بالتغيير والتبديل، ويتعزى من زوال بعضها بظهور غيرها، فهذه مهزلة. شأنه في ذلك شأن شاب طائش لا يشبع من النظر إلى الأفلام السينمائية، يخرج من عرض ليدخل عرضا آخر، يصرف ماله وزمانه مستمتعا بخيالات، تظهر له كأنها حية وهي قد تكون لممثلين صارت أجسادهم ترابأ وقصتهم خرافة. 
‏فالعالم، يا صديقي، عالم أقنعة وخيالات يحيطه الخداع من كل جانب. وعليك أن تدرك أن كل ما هو قابل للازدواج فهو خداع، فالفرح الذي يمكن أن ينقلب حزناً هو خداع: الفرح والحزن كليهما! ... كذلك الصحة والمرض، السلام والكآبة، النور والظلمة، الحياة والموت، الغنى والفقر، العلم والجهل، والاطمئنان والخوف. فكل ما يمكن أن ينقلب إلى ضده هو صورة متحركة، وهو خداع؛ أما «الحق» فهو قائم في كل هذه المتضادات، قائم ثابت، لا يتغير، ولا يتبدل، والذي عنده «روح الحق» يأخذ من الصورة وما هو ضدها، يأخذ من الفرح قدر ما يأخذ من الحزن ليرتفع فوق الفرح والحزن جميعاً. يأخذ من الغنى قدر ما يأخذ من الفقر، ليرتفع فوق هذا وذاك؛ ولا يطاله الغنى بغروره، ولا يطأه الفقر بنكده! 
‏أما الذي ينحاز إلى العالم، فلن يقر له قرار؛ يعيش بين المتضادات, إلى فوق، ثم إلى أسفل وبالعكس, إلى أن يحطه اليأس، وتأكل أيامه المتغيرات. لذلك يقول الرب: «سلاماً أترك لكم. سلامي أعطيكم. ليس كما يعطي العلم أعطيكم أنا» (يو27:14). كما يقول: «ولكني سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم، ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم» (يو22:16)؛ «كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضاً، ولكن من شرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا، فلن يعطش إلى الأبد, بل الماء الذي أعطيه، يصير فيه ينبوع ماء، ينبع إلى حياة أبدية!!» (يو13:4-14)؛ «اعملوا لا للطعام البائد، بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية، الذي يعطيكم ابن الإنسان، لأن هذا، الله الآب قد ختمه... أنا هو خبز الحياة. من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع، ومن يؤمن بى فلا يعطش أبداً... من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي، فله حياة أبدية.» (يو27:6و35و54) 
‏هذه هي طبيعة العالم وعطاياه، وهذه هي طبيعة الله وهباته. وهكذا، فالحق الذي يعطيه المسيح: «أنا هو الحق»، لا يزول، ولا يؤول إلى الضد أبداً، فالحق واحد دائماً، لا ينثنى ولا يتجزأ، ولا يتغير، وهو هو من طبيعة الله، وهذا هو جوهر عطاياه. 
«رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ.»: كلمة «أن يقبله» تأتي باليونانية بمعنى يستقبله، والآن نستطيع أن ندرك عمق المعنى اليوناني لكلمة يستقبله, إذ أن إنسان العالم, أي الإنسان الطبيعي الفاقد لمراكز الوعي الروحي, ليس لديه جهاز الاستقبال الذي يدرك به الحق المطلق، لأن كل إدراكه العقلي حي قائم ومقصور على إدراك المظاهر والصور فقط؛ أما كل ما يخص طبيعة الله، أي الحق كجوهر، فهو مفقود عنده أو غير موجود ولا يمكن إدراكه، وبالأخص ما يتعلق باستعلان هذه الطبيعة في الآب والابن والروح القدس. على أنه يستحيل استقبال الروح القدس إلا في القبول لحقيقة المسيح متجسدُ: «هل قبلتم الروح القدس لما آمنتم؟» (أع 2:19) 
‏وتقول الآية أن العالم لا يستطيع أن يستقبله، لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه. جيد، لأن العالم قائم على رؤية المظاهر والصور, والعرفة لدى العالم قائمة على التحليل الذهني لهذه المظاهر والصور، والروح القدس ليس له منظر ولا مظهر ولا صورة لأنه أقنوم إلهي غير مخلوق وغير متجسد، فهو ليس من هذا العالم بالمرة, ولكنه قائم فيه كمدبر، ومُحيي وضابط للخليقة، حال في كل مكان، ومالء الكل، وأصل الصلاح، ومُعطي الحياة لكل ذي جسد. يبكت العالم على خطاياه من داخل ضمير الأتقياء، وبالأكثر تجاه الذين يرفضون الإيمان بابن الله. لذلك فإن وظيفة الروح القدس الاولى في العالم أن يشهد لبر المسيح داخل قلوب المؤمنين، وينطق بأفواههم، ويدين كل الذين انحازوا وراء العالم ورئيسه. لذلك يبقى الروح القدس غير مقبول للذين أحبوا العالم الحاضر وحجتهم أنه غير منظور لديهم، وأن كل ما هو غير منظور أو محسوس غير معروف، فهم ينكرونه، كما ينكرون الابن والآب بالضرورة، لأن كل من لا يقبل الروح القدس، لا يدرك الآب والابن. هذه هى ‏طبيعة العالم، وطبيعة الله تبقى غريبة عن طبيعة العالم، إلى أن يقبل الروح القدس، المنوط به استعلان كل أعماق الله للانسان: 
+ «ما لم تر عين، ولم تسمع به أذن، ولم تخطر على بال إنسان، ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه. فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه. لأن  الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله, لأن من من الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه. هكذا أيضأ أمور الله، لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله. ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم، بل الروح الذي من الله، لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله. «(اكو9:2-11) 
‏«وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.»: ماكث معهم الآن بمكوثهم مع المسيح، ولكن لما يٌرفع المسيح سيجيء الروح القدس ليقيم فيهم ! 
‏التلاميذ هنا عينة من باكورة الإنسان الذي أفرزه الله، ليقف معه ضد العالم. فسلوك الطبيعة الجديدة للانسان في التلاميذ والمؤمنين، هو عكس سلوك طبيعة العالم تجاه الروح القدس. العالم لا يراه ولا يعرفه، وأما التلاميذ والمؤمنون فيعرفونه. العالم لا يقبله، وأما التلاميذ والمؤمنون فيقبلونه: «اقبلوا الروح القدس» (يو22:20)، وبذلك يمكث معهم, والحرف اليوناني المستخدم هنا ليوضح المعية هو (      ‏)، وهو يفيد الشركة والوجود مع (By the side of)‏، كما جاء في قول المسيح: «بهذا كلمتكم وأنا عندكم (      )» (يو25:14) 
«ويكون فيكم»: والحرف اليوناني هنا (     ) ويفيد السكنى الفردية الشخصية (الحلول). كما شرحها المسيح 
‏بقوله: «الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال.» (يو10:14) 
‏وهنا، ومن استخدام الحروف اليونانية، يتبين لنا أن المسيح يمهد في أذهان التلاميذ كيفية تعامل الروح القدس معهم كشخص يحل محله: فكما كان المسيح عندهم «بهذا كلمتكم وأنا عندكم» (يو25:14‏)، هكذا سيدخل الروح القدس في شركة دائمة أبدية معهم ككنيسة. ثم كما كان الآب حال ‏في المسيح, وكان هو الذي يعمل الأعمال التي كان يعملها المسيح باتفاق مدهش، هكذا سيحل الروح القدس فيهم حلولاً فردياً وشخصياً، ليعمل فيهم وبهم كل الأعمال التى كان يعملها المسيح. 
‏ولكن هذا الحلول الذي ستناله طبيعة التلاميذ بالروح القدس، لن يكون كحلول الآب في المسيح، لأن حلول الآب في المسيح هو حلول الآب في الابن على أسامى الذات الواحدة في الجوهر الواحد والطبيعة الواحدة؛ أما حلول الروح القدس في الطبيعة البشرية، فهو حلول تقديس حيث تستهدف كل من الطبيعة والشخصية البشرية لعملية تغيير وتجديد، بشبه الخلق الجديد، لاكتساب الصفات المسيحية على نمط الصفات التي اكتسبها لنا المسيح بتجسده وتألمه وصلبه وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء: «تعلموا مني» (مت29:11)، «اثبتوا في وأنا فيكم» (يو4:15), «أنتم في وأنا فيكم» (يو20:14)، «أنا فيهم، وأنت في، ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد.» (يو23:17) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 سبتمبر 2017)

*17- رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.​
«روح الحق»: وأيضأ حق بحق، وحق عوضاً عن حق، كما معز عوضاً عن معز، فالمسيح كان لهم «الحق»: «أنا هو... الحق» (يو6:14‏). فإن كان الفم البشري الإلهي للابن المتجسد الذي ينطق بالحق سيختفي عن ناظريهم وأسماعهم، فهوذا الآب يرسل لهم «روح الحق» الذي ينطق في أفواههم وقلوبهم, ليسمعهم العالم كله!... كان الحق الذي يقوله المسيح ويعمله هو الإعلان عن الآب الكائن في الابن والحال في تجسده؛ والحق الذي يقوله ويعمله الروح فيهم وبهم يكون هو الإعلان عن الابن، واستعلان اللاهوت في تجسده، وبالتال استعلان الآب الذي في الابن والذي لا يُعرف ولا يُرى بدونه ... 
‏والقديس يوحنا يتدرج في كشف الحق الذي بالمسيح وفيه، والذي بالروح القدس وفينا، هكذ: فبالسبة للحق الذي هو المسيح يقول: «ونعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء، وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق. ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح, هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية. [«أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة» (يو6:14).]» (ايو20:5) 
‏وبالنسبة للحق الذي بالروح وفينا يقول: «بهذا نعرف أننا نثبت فيه وهو فيناء أنه قد أعطانا من روحه, ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصاً للعالم. من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله, فالله يثبت فيه, وهو في الله.» (ايو13:4-15), «وبهذا نعرف أنه يثبت فينا من الروح الذي أعطانا» (1يو24:3). 
وشرح كلام القديس يوحنا هو كالآتي بالنسبة للحق بالمسيح ثم بالروح القدس: 
+ بالنسبة للمسيح: أنه فتح بصيرة التلاميذ ليعرفوا الحق من كلامه وحسب الكتب، وذلك قبل مجيء الروح القدس هكذا: «هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم ...حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب ...» ‏(لو44:24-45‏) 
‏وهذه هي «البصرة» التي يتكلم عنها القديس يوحنا، وهي لمعرفة الحق, الذي ركزه القديس يوحنا بهذه الجملة المختصرة، والتي هي كل الحق: «هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية» تماماً كما عرف المسيح نفسه لهم: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة». 
+ بالنسبة للروح القدس: أولاً، كانت عطية الروح القدس الاولى والعظمى أنه حل هو فيهم، وذلك باستحقاق عمل المسيح الفدائي والخلاصي، وبحلول الروح القدس فيهم تهيأ هيكلهم لقبول ألوهية المسيح، لأن الروح القدس أُرسل ليعمل لحساب المسيح، يعلنه ويعطيه، وهذا يوضحه القديس بولس غاية الوضوح: «لكي يعطيكم, بحسب غنى ‏مجده’ ان تتأيدوا بالقوة, بروحه, في الإنسان الباطن؛ ليحل المسيح بالإيمان فى قلوبكم ..., لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله (حيث ملء اللاهوت: الآب والابن والروح القدس).» (أف16:3-19) 
وبحلول الروح القدس والمسيح في وعي التلاميذ، الذي انتهى إلى ملء كيانهم الروحي، فإنه ينطلق ليشهد فوراً لهذا الثبوت والملء، وبالتالي، فإن هذا الثبوت وهذا الملء يصبحان شاهداً على أن الروح القدس قد أُعطي لهم، ويشهد لعملية الخلاص العظمى، أن الآب أرسل ابنه مخلصاً للعالم, ويعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله!! هذا هو الحق الذي بالروح القدس والذي صار في التلاميذ وكل المؤمنين. 
«لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ»: نحن هنا أمام مواجهة حادة بين روح الله، وهوروح الحق؛ وروح العالم، وهوروح الضلال والتزييف. لقد دخل المسيح هذه المواجهة عينها باعتباره الحق, في مقابل رئيس هذا العالم باعتباره المضل والكذاب، فكان الصليب، الذي به دخل الخلاص إلى العالم, واكتسب الإنسان حياة ما بعد الموت.. والآن، يبدأ الروح القدس عمله على أساس الصليب، وعلى نفس المواجهة وشدتها. فكما لم يقبل العالم الحق الذي في المسيح، بل أبغضه أشد البغض، ورفضه أشد الرفض, ولم يشأ أن يعرفه أبداُ هكذا: «وأما الآن، فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي ... إنهم أبغضوني بلا سبب» (يو24:5-25), «ولكن ينبغي أولاً أن يتألم كثيراً، ويُرفض من هذا الجيل» (لو25:17)، «لستم تعرفونني أنا ولا أبي, لو عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً» (يو19:8)؛ كذلك على هذا المستوى، واجه العالم الروح القدس باعتباره روح الحق الذي يشهد لكل الحق. واجهه بعدم القبول, أي بالرفض والبغضة, أولاً ضد التلاميذ الذين يعمل فيهم الروح القدس: «إن كان العالم يبغضكم, فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضني قبلكم. لو كنتم من العالم، لكان العالم يحب خاصته، ولكن لأنكم لستم من العالم بل أنا اخترتكم من العالم، لذلك يبغضكم العالم» (يو18:15-19)، «إن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم ... لكنهم إنما يفعلون بكم هذا كله من أجل اسمي, لأنهم لايعرفون الذي أرسلني» (يو20:15-21). ومن بعد التلاميذ، الكنيسة كلها وإلى نهاية الدهور. 
‏وهكذا يتضح من كلام المسيح، أن عدم قبول العالم للروح القدس هو بسبب أنه يشهد للمسيح، والمسيح غير مقبول، لأن المسيح يشهد للحق، أي للآب، باستعلان الآب الحال فيه بالكلمة والعمل: «إنما يفعلون بكم هذا كله، من أجل اسمي.» (يو21:15) 
«الاسم»: اسم ابن الله الذي رفضه، يعني رفض الآب، وبالتال عدم قبول إرسالية الآب للابن لخلاص العالم. أي بصريح العبارة، فإن العالم يرفض الخلاص من أصوله، لأن العالم يعمل قت سلطان روح الضلالة ولحسابه. وهكذا، فإن الخلاص يبقى وقفاً على كل من يرفض العالم, بل ويبغض العالم, وذلك بأن يرفض أن يعرف أو يتعرف على روح الضلالة الذي في العالم! لذلك كانت الآية: «إن أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب.» (ايو15:2) 
«لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ.»: العالم لا يعرف الروح القس ولا يعرفه. الرؤيا هنا بالاثنين: رؤيا العين المجردة, ورؤيا العقل الروحي. فـ «العالم» هنا, يُعبر به عن الأشخاص الطبيعيين الذين يعيشون بحسب ظواهر الوجود المادي, لا يرون الروح على أي حال، لأن الروح جوهر إلهى فلا هم بالعين يرونه, لأن ليس له مظهر، ولا بالعقل يدركون كنهه أو ماهيته، لانه حق, والحق درجة في المدركات أعلى وأعمق من المظهر بلا قياس. فكل مظاهر العالم من مصنوعات ومخلوقات تحوى في أعماقها بالضرورة لمسة الخالق الذي صنعهإ؟ فهي تحوي حقاً، ولكنها ليست الحق، لأن المظاهر كلها زائلة والجوهر الخالق أزلى وأبدى: «لأن غضب الله مُعلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس وإثمهم، الذين يحجزون الحق بالإثم. إذ معرفة الله ظاهرة فيهم, لأن الله أظهرها لهم. لأن أموره غير المنظورة تُرى منذ خلق العالم مُدركة بالمصنوعات, قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته, حتى إنهم بلا عذر.» (18:1-20).
‏يلاحظ هنا أن محور هذه الآية، هو كلمة الوحي: «لأن الله أظهرها لهم», فهي عطية فائقة على عقل الإنسان الطبيعي المخلوق، وفوق  مقدرته الطبيعية المحدودة بإدراك الظواهر فقط. هذا الإمتياز أٌعطي للانسان هبة، أن لا يكون غريباً عن الله، ولكن هذا الإمتياز ليس من روح العالم أصلا، بل من الله. 
‏ويلزما هنا أن نوضح أن «الإنسان الطبيعي» مخلوف ليرتقي إلى «إنسان روحي». ففي صميم خلقة الله للانسان, كما نتصوره في آدم, يوجد مركز للادراك الإلهي، وإلا لما عرف آدم الله، وأحبه, واستمع إليه، وخشى منه حينما تعدى على وصيته. لذلك، نستطيع بكل يقين أن نقول، إن عقل الإنسان له مركز فوق كل مراكزه الشعورية الطبيعية، لإدراك ما هو فوق الطبيعيات، أي إدراك الله وكل «أمور الله غير المنظورة». هذا المركز الفائق والممتاز، ينشط و يترقى بالممارسة، أي بالإشتغال في أمور الله: «وأما الطعام القوي فللبالغين، الذين بسبب التمرن قد صارت لهم الحواس المدربة عل التمييز بين الخير والشر» (عب14:5). وهذا يؤدي إلى يقين الشعور بالله, ثم الإيمان به، ثم التأهل لأخذ الروح القدس، أي روح الله. 
‏فالإيمان بالله لا يأتي من فراغ, وإلا ما أصبح له ثواب وعقاب. ولكن، بإهمال الانشغال بالله والتوقف عن تشغيل هذا المركز الخاص الفائق والممتاز، تضعف وتُفقد حساسيته, فتصبح معرفة الله غير واضحة, ثم صعبة، ثم مستحيلة, ثم مجهولة كلية؛ وكأن الله صارغير موجود، وذلك بسبب نشاط مراكز العقل الحية الأخرى وانشغالها الزائد بالظواهر, والانغماس في الأخذ منها لإشباع نهم العقل, والتعدى حتى على المركز الفائق الخاص بالله وتغطية احتياجه بالأمور الحسية وظواهر الأمور. هنا ينحصر الإنسان في صفته الدنيا، وهي كونه إنساناً طبيعياً، أي إنسان العالم، وليس إنسان الله بعد. هذا ما يعبر عنه بولس الرسول بقوله: «هكذا أيضاً أمور الله، لا يعرفها أحد إلا  روح الله. ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم، بل الروح الذي من الله, لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله. التي نتكلم بها أيضاً لا بأقوال تعلمها حكمة إنسانية، بل بما يعلمه الروح القدس، قارنين الروحيات بالروحيات. ولكن الإنسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله, لأنها (أي أمور الروح) عنده جهالة. ولا يقدر أن يعرفها (يعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله)، لأنه إنما يحكم (أي يدرك) فيها روحياً. وأما الروحي، فيحكم في كل شيء, وهو لا يحكم فيه من أحد. لأنه من عرف فكر الرب فيعلمه؟ وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح» (اكو11:2-16 ترجمة عن الأصل اليوناني). 
‏واني أنتهز هذه الفرصة يا قارئي العزيز لأرسم أمامك صورة واقعية للعالم والأشياء التي في العالم القابلة كلها للزوال : «والعالم يمضي وشهوته» (ايو17:2)، في مقابل أمور الله الباقية والثابتة إلى الأبد: «مولودين ثانية، لا من زرع يفنى, بل مما لا يفنى، بكلمة الله الحية الباقية إلى الأبد. لأن كل جسدا كعشب، وكل مجد إنسان كزهر العشب. العشب يبس وزهره سقط. وأما كلمة الرب فتثبت إل الأبد.‏» (ا بط23:1-25‏) 
‏فالعالم يقوم على الظواهر والمحسوسات، وهذه كلها تتغير وتتبدل وتزول. وظواهر العالم التي يصادفها الإنسان في حياته، تأخذ وجودها في وجدانه، لأنها تتحرك ببطء نحو الزوال، فلا يشعر بزوالها إلا بصعوبة. ولكن لو أمكن تصورها وهي تتحرك بسرعة أكثر، كأن يتصور اختزال فترة تعليمه في المدارس من عشرين سنة إلى عشرين دقيقة، لظهرت وكأنها خيال عابر. ولكن هي كذلك في الحقيقة، فكل ظواهر الحياة خيالات تتحرك على شاشة العقل ببطء، فترسخ فيه، وكأنها وقائع وحقائق، وهى في حقيقتها ليست إلا صوراً تظهر لتزول. ولكن وراء هذه الصور توجد ‏الحقيقة، وخلف هذه المظاهر والأقنعة يوجد الجوهر القائم والثابت، وهي اليد الإلهية التي تديرها وتتحكم في ظهورها وتلاشيها، والتي تحدد أزمنة بقائها وزوالها، وتبرز للنفس البشرية أهميتها أو تفاهتها، لتزداد النفس معرفة، وتنمو في الفهم والحكمة، وتترقى في أحاسيسها ومدركاتها في درجات تصاعدية تقترب بها النفس إلى جوهر الحقيقة أو الحق القائم خلف هذه المناظر والظواهر والصور المتحركة التي تسوقها الطبيعة وتتفنن فيها من جانبها، بإيعاز من الخالق، لترغب النفس فيها. وهكذا يبقى الله، في النهاية، بالنسبة للنفس الواعية، هو الغاية العظمى من حركة العالم، باعتباره الحقيقة أو الحق الذي يُشبع قلب الإنسان، أو على الوجه الأصح لن يشبع منه أبداً. فعالم الله والروحيات، هو أصدق ما تحتاجه النفس، فالنفس البشرية مخلوقة على صورة الله، والصورة لا ترتاح إلا على أصلها، كما يرتاح المثيل إلى المثيل. 
‏ولكن أن يبقى الإنسان مشدوداً إلى هذه الصور الزائلة والمناظر والخيالات وحسب، ويكتفي منها بالتغيير والتبديل، ويتعزى من زوال بعضها بظهور غيرها، فهذه مهزلة. شأنه في ذلك شأن شاب طائش لا يشبع من النظر إلى الأفلام السينمائية، يخرج من عرض ليدخل عرضا آخر، يصرف ماله وزمانه مستمتعا بخيالات، تظهر له كأنها حية وهي قد تكون لممثلين صارت أجسادهم ترابأ وقصتهم خرافة. 
‏فالعالم، يا صديقي، عالم أقنعة وخيالات يحيطه الخداع من كل جانب. وعليك أن تدرك أن كل ما هو قابل للازدواج فهو خداع، فالفرح الذي يمكن أن ينقلب حزناً هو خداع: الفرح والحزن كليهما! ... كذلك الصحة والمرض، السلام والكآبة، النور والظلمة، الحياة والموت، الغنى والفقر، العلم والجهل، والاطمئنان والخوف. فكل ما يمكن أن ينقلب إلى ضده هو صورة متحركة، وهو خداع؛ أما «الحق» فهو قائم في كل هذه المتضادات، قائم ثابت، لا يتغير، ولا يتبدل، والذي عنده «روح الحق» يأخذ من الصورة وما هو ضدها، يأخذ من الفرح قدر ما يأخذ من الحزن ليرتفع فوق الفرح والحزن جميعاً. يأخذ من الغنى قدر ما يأخذ من الفقر، ليرتفع فوق هذا وذاك؛ ولا يطاله الغنى بغروره، ولا يطأه الفقر بنكده! 
‏أما الذي ينحاز إلى العالم، فلن يقر له قرار؛ يعيش بين المتضادات, إلى فوق، ثم إلى أسفل وبالعكس, إلى أن يحطه اليأس، وتأكل أيامه المتغيرات. لذلك يقول الرب: «سلاماً أترك لكم. سلامي أعطيكم. ليس كما يعطي العلم أعطيكم أنا» (يو27:14). كما يقول: «ولكني سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم، ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم» (يو22:16)؛ «كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش أيضاً، ولكن من شرب من الماء الذي أعطيه أنا، فلن يعطش إلى الأبد, بل الماء الذي أعطيه، يصير فيه ينبوع ماء، ينبع إلى حياة أبدية!!» (يو13:4-14)؛ «اعملوا لا للطعام البائد، بل للطعام الباقي للحياة الأبدية، الذي يعطيكم ابن الإنسان، لأن هذا، الله الآب قد ختمه... أنا هو خبز الحياة. من يقبل إلي فلا يجوع، ومن يؤمن بى فلا يعطش أبداً... من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي، فله حياة أبدية.» (يو27:6و35و54) 
‏هذه هي طبيعة العالم وعطاياه، وهذه هي طبيعة الله وهباته. وهكذا، فالحق الذي يعطيه المسيح: «أنا هو الحق»، لا يزول، ولا يؤول إلى الضد أبداً، فالحق واحد دائماً، لا ينثنى ولا يتجزأ، ولا يتغير، وهو هو من طبيعة الله، وهذا هو جوهر عطاياه. 
«رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ.»: كلمة «أن يقبله» تأتي باليونانية بمعنى يستقبله، والآن نستطيع أن ندرك عمق المعنى اليوناني لكلمة يستقبله, إذ أن إنسان العالم, أي الإنسان الطبيعي الفاقد لمراكز الوعي الروحي, ليس لديه جهاز الاستقبال الذي يدرك به الحق المطلق، لأن كل إدراكه العقلي حي قائم ومقصور على إدراك المظاهر والصور فقط؛ أما كل ما يخص طبيعة الله، أي الحق كجوهر، فهو مفقود عنده أو غير موجود ولا يمكن إدراكه، وبالأخص ما يتعلق باستعلان هذه الطبيعة في الآب والابن والروح القدس. على أنه يستحيل استقبال الروح القدس إلا في القبول لحقيقة المسيح متجسدُ: «هل قبلتم الروح القدس لما آمنتم؟» (أع 2:19) 
‏وتقول الآية أن العالم لا يستطيع أن يستقبله، لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه. جيد، لأن العالم قائم على رؤية المظاهر والصور, والعرفة لدى العالم قائمة على التحليل الذهني لهذه المظاهر والصور، والروح القدس ليس له منظر ولا مظهر ولا صورة لأنه أقنوم إلهي غير مخلوق وغير متجسد، فهو ليس من هذا العالم بالمرة, ولكنه قائم فيه كمدبر، ومُحيي وضابط للخليقة، حال في كل مكان، ومالء الكل، وأصل الصلاح، ومُعطي الحياة لكل ذي جسد. يبكت العالم على خطاياه من داخل ضمير الأتقياء، وبالأكثر تجاه الذين يرفضون الإيمان بابن الله. لذلك فإن وظيفة الروح القدس الاولى في العالم أن يشهد لبر المسيح داخل قلوب المؤمنين، وينطق بأفواههم، ويدين كل الذين انحازوا وراء العالم ورئيسه. لذلك يبقى الروح القدس غير مقبول للذين أحبوا العالم الحاضر وحجتهم أنه غير منظور لديهم، وأن كل ما هو غير منظور أو محسوس غير معروف، فهم ينكرونه، كما ينكرون الابن والآب بالضرورة، لأن كل من لا يقبل الروح القدس، لا يدرك الآب والابن. هذه هى ‏طبيعة العالم، وطبيعة الله تبقى غريبة عن طبيعة العالم، إلى أن يقبل الروح القدس، المنوط به استعلان كل أعماق الله للانسان: 
+ «ما لم تر عين، ولم تسمع به أذن، ولم تخطر على بال إنسان، ما أعده الله للذين يحبونه. فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه. لأن  الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله, لأن من من الناس يعرف أمور الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه. هكذا أيضأ أمور الله، لا يعرفها أحد إلا روح الله. ونحن لم نأخذ روح العالم، بل الروح الذي من الله، لنعرف الأشياء الموهوبة لنا من الله. «(اكو9:2-11) 
‏«وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.»: ماكث معهم الآن بمكوثهم مع المسيح، ولكن لما يٌرفع المسيح سيجيء الروح القدس ليقيم فيهم ! 
‏التلاميذ هنا عينة من باكورة الإنسان الذي أفرزه الله، ليقف معه ضد العالم. فسلوك الطبيعة الجديدة للانسان في التلاميذ والمؤمنين، هو عكس سلوك طبيعة العالم تجاه الروح القدس. العالم لا يراه ولا يعرفه، وأما التلاميذ والمؤمنون فيعرفونه. العالم لا يقبله، وأما التلاميذ والمؤمنون فيقبلونه: «اقبلوا الروح القدس» (يو22:20)، وبذلك يمكث معهم, والحرف اليوناني المستخدم هنا ليوضح المعية هو (      ‏)، وهو يفيد الشركة والوجود مع (By the side of)‏، كما جاء في قول المسيح: «بهذا كلمتكم وأنا عندكم (      )» (يو25:14) 
«ويكون فيكم»: والحرف اليوناني هنا (     ) ويفيد السكنى الفردية الشخصية (الحلول). كما شرحها المسيح 
‏بقوله: «الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال.» (يو10:14) 
‏وهنا، ومن استخدام الحروف اليونانية، يتبين لنا أن المسيح يمهد في أذهان التلاميذ كيفية تعامل الروح القدس معهم كشخص يحل محله: فكما كان المسيح عندهم «بهذا كلمتكم وأنا عندكم» (يو25:14‏)، هكذا سيدخل الروح القدس في شركة دائمة أبدية معهم ككنيسة. ثم كما كان الآب حال ‏في المسيح, وكان هو الذي يعمل الأعمال التي كان يعملها المسيح باتفاق مدهش، هكذا سيحل الروح القدس فيهم حلولاً فردياً وشخصياً، ليعمل فيهم وبهم كل الأعمال التى كان يعملها المسيح. 
‏ولكن هذا الحلول الذي ستناله طبيعة التلاميذ بالروح القدس، لن يكون كحلول الآب في المسيح، لأن حلول الآب في المسيح هو حلول الآب في الابن على أسامى الذات الواحدة في الجوهر الواحد والطبيعة الواحدة؛ أما حلول الروح القدس في الطبيعة البشرية، فهو حلول تقديس حيث تستهدف كل من الطبيعة والشخصية البشرية لعملية تغيير وتجديد، بشبه الخلق الجديد، لاكتساب الصفات المسيحية على نمط الصفات التي اكتسبها لنا المسيح بتجسده وتألمه وصلبه وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء: «تعلموا مني» (مت29:11)، «اثبتوا في وأنا فيكم» (يو4:15), «أنتم في وأنا فيكم» (يو20:14)، «أنا فيهم، وأنت في، ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد.» (يو23:17) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 سبتمبر 2017)

*18- لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ.​
لا يزال المسيح يعزي تلاميذه عن الفراق الذي سيواجهونه بعد موته وقيامته وذهابه إلى الآب. لقد أدرك المسيح مقدار تعلق تلاميذه به كأب وتعلقه بهم كأولاد: «يا أولادي, أنا معكم زماناً قليلاً بعد» (يو33:13‏)، وكلمة «أولاد» هنا تأخذ صورتها المحببة جداً على مستوى الأولاد الصغار, «إذ كان قد أحب خاصته ... أحبهم إل المنتهى. » (يو1:13‏). فإن كان المسيح قد شرح لهم ضرورة ذهابه إلى الآب، وأوضح لهم أن هذا الفراق سيكون لصالحهم، إذ سيرسل لهم الروح القدس المعزي، روح الحق، ليمكث معهم ويكون فيهم؛ إلا أنه كان يدرك أن ذلك لا يغنيهم عن عودته إليهم ورؤيته لهم. 
«إني آتي إليكم»: ‏حيث فعل «آتي» هو في زمن المضارع المستمر بلا حدود ولا نهاية، وهو الذي ورد في الأصحاح الأول بهذا النحو: «كان النور الحقيقي... آتياً إلى العالم» (يو9:1‏)، أي يظل يأتي و يأتي ليغطي كل الزمان إلى ما لا نهاية. فوعد المسيح لتلاميذه: «إني آتي إليكم»، هو وعد «المجيء الدائم» الذي تحقق أولاً بعد القيامة، بظهوره مرات معدودة. ولكن بعد حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين، ظل مجيئه عل مستوى الإقامة الدائمة الروحية في الكنيسة: «ها أنا مكم كل الأيام، إلى انقضاء الدهر.» (مت20:28) 
فوجود المسيح في الكنيسة، هو وجود عضوي عامل ودائم، لأن المسيح بالنسبة للكنيسة كالرأس بالنسبة للجسد: «وإياه جعل رأساً فوف كل شيء للكنيسة, التي هي جسده، ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل.» (أف22:1-23‏) 
‏ومعروف أن حلول الروح القدس, سواء كان ذلك في الكنيسة أو في الأفراد المؤمنين, إنما يتم لحساب المسيح، بمعنى أن وجود الروح القدس يكشف في الحال عن وجود المسيح. وحتى العزاء الذي يضطلع به الروح القدس في قلوب المؤمنين يقوم على أساس استعلان الروح القدس لشخص المسيح، وتجليه, في كل مواقفه المحببة, داخل قلوب المؤمنين. وقد أمدنا بولس الرسول بصورة للصليب، واقعية ومؤثرة، استعلنها الروح القدس في قلب بولس لشخص المسيح بالنسبة لبولس نفسه، فتأوه معلناً عن صدقها: «الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي.» (غل20:2). 
‏وهكذا يأخذ الروح القدس من أعمال المسيح العامة، ويصورها للمؤمن كعمل شخصي يخصه هو بالدرجة الاولى، لذلك نجد الرب يذكر إرساله للروح القدس أولاً, ثم يذكر مجيئه الشخصي لكل واحد!! لأن مجيئه إنما يٌستعلن ويصور بواسطلة الروح القدس الساكن في القلب. 
ويلزم أن ننوه هنا أن الروح القدس هو روح الآب وروح الابن، فهو يحمل الوحدة الإلهية الكائنة بين الآب والابن، بقدر ما يحمل طابع الآب وطابح الابن, أي الحب الأبوي والحب البنوي معاً. فيا لغنى المجد الذي يرضع منه قلب الإنسان، حينها يحل فيه الروح القدس ويقيم . بل وإن الروح القدس يحمل ربط الالفة والانسجام للوحدة القائمة بين ابن الله وابن الإنسان، ويحمل القوة التي جعلت وصيرت الكلمة جسداً (لو35:1‏)، والتي أقامت المسيح من القبر في اليوم الثالث (رو11:8). والروح القدس، روح الحق، بسكناه في قلب الإنسان, يغذي فكر الإنسان على الحق بالكلمة، كما يغذي روحه بهذا الحق, إنما بالفعل والقوة, ليدرك الإنسان ويرتقي إلى نصيبه في التبني، وشركة ميراثه مع المسيح في الله. إنه يأخذ من الرأس، ويعرف بالسر الأعضاء في الجسد، ويظل يملأ، حتى إلى كل ملء الله. 
‏«لا أترككم يتامى»: هذه إشارة بليغة إلى موته، حيث الموت الذي بدأ يخطو إليه بقدميه، والذي به يتيتم التلاميذ 
‏إلى زمن؛ وهذه هي الجملة التي أوحت بالرد عليها مباشرة: «إني آتي إليكم»، ليرد تيتمهم إلى بنوة جديدة لابوة جديدة. التي هي بدورها إشارة بليغة إلى قيامته. فإن كان بموت المسيح يصبح التلاميذ يتامى، فبقيامته ومجيئه إليهم يدخلون تواً في عهد التبني وحنو الآب الدائم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 سبتمبر 2017)

*19- بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ أَيْضاً وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي. إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ​
‏في الحقيقة، إن العالم لم يره أبدآ متجلياً على حقيقته «أنا هو»، وإنما كان يراه كمواطن جليلي لا أكثر, وبهذه الرؤية يكون العالم قد قارب أن يفقد هذا المواطن الجليلي، إذ لم يعد له أكثر من اثنتي عشرة ساعة يقضيها بين المحاكمات. أما تلاميذه، فقد «رأوا مجده» بالاستعلان, أي بالرؤيا الروحية, وآمنوا به. فإن كان سيختفي عنهم بالأنظار ساعات قليلة, فلكي يظهر لهم ثانية متجلياً برؤيا المجد، ولا يعود يختفي عن عيون إيمانهم قط: «هذا أقامه الله في اليوم الثالث، وأعطى أن يصير ظاهراً، ليس لجميع الشعب، بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم، لنا نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الأموات.» (أع40:10-41) 
«إني أنا حي»: المسيح يعبر هنا على الموت، وكأنه لم يكن، ليلفت نظر تلاميذه إلى قوة القيامة الكائنة فيه، فهو يرى نفسه هنا حياً وكأن القيامة كائنة في كيانه لا تفارقه. وبهذه الحياة الأبدية التي فيه، يضمن لتلاميذه معه شركة أكيدة فيها. ألم يقل: «وكل من كان حياً وآمن بي، فلن يموت إلى الأبد» (يو26:11) 
‏هذا القول يلتقطه بولس الرسول ويشهد له، من واقع حياته هو أيضاً الكائنة في حياة يسوع وبها: «الله الذى هو غني في الرحمة، من أجل محبته الكثيرة التي أحبنا بها، ونحن أموات بالخطايا، أحيانا مع المسيح» (أف4:2-5‏)؛ «مع المسيح صلبت، فأحيا, لا أنا, بل المسيح يحيا في, فما أحياه الآن في الجسد، فإنما أحياه في الإيمان, إيمان ابن الله الذي أحبني، وأسلم نفسه لأجلي.» (غل20:2) 
‏تركيز بولس الرسول هنا على قوة الإيمان الفعالة بالروح, لبلوغ شركة فعلية هع المسيح الحي, لنوال حياة دائمة بحياة المسيح وفيها. لأنه بحسب إيمان القديس بولس، فكل من آمن بالمسيح, يصبح له شركة في المسيح: في موته، وفي قيامته، وفي حياته، وجلوسه معه في السماويات؛ من أجل هذا تجسد ابن الله، ليعطينا هذه الحياة. 
‏وعن كيفية حياته وامتدادها في تلاميذه بالروح يوضح المسيح هكذا: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 سبتمبر 2017)

*20- فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ.​
«في ذلك اليوم تعلمون»: ‏هنا واضح انه يوم الاستعلان, وهو بلا شك يوم الخمسين، عندها حل الروح القدس، روح المعرفة والفهم، روح الاستعلان والكشف، وأول من سيستعلنه ويشهد له الروح القدس هو المسيح, أنه ابن الله, الحقيقة التي من اجلها كتب القديس يوحنا إنجيله كله: «لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم, إذا آمنتم, حياة باسمه» (يو31:20-32)؛ الأمر الذي اكمله الروح القدس منذ يوم الخمسين فصاعداً باستعلان علاقتنا بالمسيح، إذ يشهد بولس الرسول على شهادة الروح القدس في أعماقه: «لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله... اخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا ابا الآب. الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله. فان كنا اولاداً،´فإننا ورثة أيضاً, ورثة الله, وراثون مع المسيح...» (رو14:8-17) 
‏وعلى مدى سفر الاعمال كله والرسائل، يشهد الروح القدس أن المسيح هو ابن الله. فأول عمل عمله بولس الرسول بعد ان اعتمد، هو الكرازة بابن الله: «وتناول طعامأ فتقتوى... وللوقت جعل يكرز في المجامع بالمسيح ان هذا هو ابن الله» (أع19:9-20), وهكذا تم قول الرب أن: «في ذلك اليوم تعلمون أني انا في ابي». 
«أني أنا في أبي»: هذا اصطلاح لاهوتي، أي يختص بطبيعة الله، ويفيد الوحدة القائمة بين الآب والابن، هذه الوحدة تؤمنها وحدة الطبيعة اي الجوهر. وجوهر الله هو ألوهيته؛ فالآب والابن جوهرهما واحد، ولا يوجد ثنائية في جوهر الله، لانه بسيط غير منقسم ولا مركب. والآب والابن صفات جوهرية أي صفات لطبيعة الإله الواحد. والآب والابن ذات واحدة، كاملة كمالاً مطلقاً؛ ويستحيل ان تكون الذات الكاملة آباً فقط ´وابناً فقط، فكل ذات هي آب وابن معاً. وإذا أخذنا الذات البشرية، اي الإنسان، نجده كذلك, فكل ذات (أي أنا وأنت) هي ابن ثم هي أيضاً أب، أي أن الذات فيها البنوة وفيها الأبوة, كامنة، تظهرها عوامل زمنية ونضجية. ولكن ذات الله كاملة أزلياً وأبدياً، فيها الأبوة والبنوة معاً، لا متقدم فيهما ولا متأخر، ولا مستحدث فيهما ولا متغير. 
‏لهذا, فإن الآب والابن هما بالطبيعة متحدان ليكونا الذات الإلهية الواحدة, الله. ومن السهل بعد ذلك أن نقول أن الآب في الابن كائن, وأن الابن في الآب كائن, وأن لهما المشيئة الإلهية الواحدة التي للذات الواحدة, ومن السهل البين أن تمارس الابوة في الله رسالتها بالانعطاف والحب نحو البنوة وتعلنها، خاصة بعد التجسد، وأن تمارس البنوة رسالتها بالطاعة والحب، بعد التجسد، نحو الابوة. 
‏فلما شاء الله أن يخلص الإنسان بنفسه بأن يرفعه إليه، ويهبه الحياة الأبدية، بذل البنوة التي فيه، أي ابنه، ليتجسد. وهكذا ظهر الله في الجسد، وهوالابن، وأطاع الآب، حتى أكمل رسالة الخلاص. وقد استطاع المسيح أن يبرهن عملياً, بحياته وموته وقيامته، أنه هو والآب واحد، قولاً وعملاً وسلوكاً. ولما حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ، أكمل الروح القدس الشهادة للمسيح أنه ابن الله، وأنه واحد مع الآب، الأمر الذي صار محور الكرازة وأساس الخلاص. 
«وأنتم في وأنا فيكم»: المتكلم هنا هو المسيح ابن الله المتجسد، ولولا تجسده ما استطاع أن يقول هذا القول، ولكنه لما أخذ الطبيعة البشرية واتحد بها, استطاع أن يقول: «أنا فيكم» أي في طبيعتكم. و«أنتم فيّ» أي طبيعتكم صارت فيّ. وهذا، بحد ذاته، هو الذي فتح أمامنا المجال لننتجرأ ونطالب, بحق هذا التجسد, أن يكون لنا شركة معه أو في حياته على وجه الأصح، وأيضاً أن يكون له وجود وشركة في حياتنا، بل هو الذى دعانا إلى تلك الشركة ومنحنا حقوقها بالتجسد. هذه الشركة مع المسيح كابن الله، الذى دعانا إليها، ومنحنا كل حقوقهها، هي أيضاً حالة اتحاد. ولكن هناك فرق شاسع بين كلمة المسيح: «أنا فى أبى» وبين «أنتم فىّ وأنا فيكم». ففى الأولى، يقوم الاتحاد على أساس وحدة الطبيعة أى الجوهر الإلهي، وهو يُنشىء ذاتاً واحدة, أما الوجود المتبادل في الحالة الثانية، فهو لا يرفع الفوارق ولا يوحد الذات بل يعطي حقوقاً مجاناً ويعبر عنه بمفهوم الشركة في حياة المسيح: «فأحيا لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا فيّ» (غل20:2)؛ «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي، يثبت فيّ وأنا فيه» (يو56:6‏)؛ «فمن يأكلي، فهو يحيا بي.» ‏(يو57:6) 
‏هذا الاتحاد الذي يدعو إليه المسيح في موضع آخر: «أنا فيهم وأنت فّي، ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد» (23:17)، هو أيضآ حالة شركة، ويعبر عنها القديس يوحنا هكذا: «وأما شركتنا نحن, هي مع الآب، ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح» (ايو3:1‏). وهذه الشركة لا يمكن أن نبلغ مداها الحقيتي سواء بالإدراك أو بالفعل، إلا في الحياة الأخرى، حيث يكون فيها الله الكل في الكل، ولكنها تبدأ تتحقق منذ الآن جزئيأ، وقليلاً قليلاً، عل مستوى الاستعلان بواسطة الروح القدس، وعلى مستوى الفعل بتقديس الروح أيضاً، وذلك بالتغيير والتجديد المتواصل، بخلع الإنسان العتيق ولبس الجديد الذي يتجدد حسب صورة خالقه، وعلى أساس الإتفاق الكامل في العمل والمشيئة مع الروح القدس، لتكميل الحياة المسيحية. 
‏وإليك أيها القارىء العزيز محاولة مختصرة غاية الاختصار للتعبير عن اختبار الشركة مع المسيح بالروح، حيث نتتبع النفس وهي تنطلق من عقالها، لتطلع على الطبيعة الإلهية، وتتآلف معها، من خلال نافذة الروح القدس. حيث تفاجأ النفس, من خلال وعيها الجديد المتفتح, برؤية الحقيقة لأول مرة، فتبدو الحقيقة كانكشاف فجائي في الرؤيا الشخصية، حيث تدرك النفس حقيقة المسيح المنيرة، بالإحساس الواعي لحضوره الإلهي. 
‏هذا الإحساس ينطبع في النفس, ليخط فيها خطوطاً أبدية لا تفارق النفس مدى الحياة, وحيث صورة المسيح لا تفارق النفس الواعية بوجوده، وكأنه يلازم الروح: « أنتم فيّ وأنا فيكم». إنه نوع من الاتحاد الروحي العميق, تكتسب منه الروح تكاملاً جديداً، في كل اختبار، يقربها أكثر من المسيح، ويزيد وعيها نوراً وإدراكاً بألوهيته البسيطة المتناهية في البساطة. حيث يتذوق الإنسان حياة أخرى تماماً، بمواصفات جديدة على الفكر تماماً، أقوى ما فيها هو الفرح والسلام اللذان يسكنان في القلب: «سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم, ولا ينذع أحد فرحكم منكم.» (يو22:16) 
ثم يبدأ الوعي المسيحي فيتحرك بنور حضرة المسيح، فينكشف أمامه سر الخلق، وسر التجديد، وسر القيامة والخلود، لا كأن هذه معارف جديدة, بل باعتبارها خصائص النفس ذاتها. أما الزمن، فيغيب بماضيه وحاضره ومستقبله عن وعي الإنسان، فلا يعود يشعر بمرور الساعات والأيام، أو تتابع الليل والنهار، إذ تستغرق النفس في رؤيتها وهي تتتبع المسيح في حياته وكلماته، وهومتجلي في أفق النفس بملء بهائه، فتختفي من أمام العين كل الصور والمناظر، وهي في موضعها, فلا تعود العين الروحية تصطدم إلا بالحقائق وهي تتكشف أمامها. ولا يعود للبصر الروحي حواجز مادية تمنعه عن التغلغل في الوجود الروحي اللامحدود واللامُحاصر. لا يعود البصر بالعين هو واسطة الرؤيا، بل تنفتح حواس الروح لتتعامل مع الحقائق الإلهية بوعي جديد. وهكذا تدخل الروح في بيتها الآبوي: «في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة... أنا أمضي لأعد لكم مكائاً، وان مضيت وأعدت لكم مكاناً، أتي أيضاً وأخذكم إلي، حتى حيث أكون أنا، تكونون أنتم أيضاً.» (يو2:14-3) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 سبتمبر 2017)

*20- فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ.​
«في ذلك اليوم تعلمون»: ‏هنا واضح انه يوم الاستعلان, وهو بلا شك يوم الخمسين، عندها حل الروح القدس، روح المعرفة والفهم، روح الاستعلان والكشف، وأول من سيستعلنه ويشهد له الروح القدس هو المسيح, أنه ابن الله, الحقيقة التي من اجلها كتب القديس يوحنا إنجيله كله: «لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله ولكي تكون لكم, إذا آمنتم, حياة باسمه» (يو31:20-32)؛ الأمر الذي اكمله الروح القدس منذ يوم الخمسين فصاعداً باستعلان علاقتنا بالمسيح، إذ يشهد بولس الرسول على شهادة الروح القدس في أعماقه: «لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله فأولئك هم أبناء الله... اخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا ابا الآب. الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله. فان كنا اولاداً،´فإننا ورثة أيضاً, ورثة الله, وراثون مع المسيح...» (رو14:8-17) 
‏وعلى مدى سفر الاعمال كله والرسائل، يشهد الروح القدس أن المسيح هو ابن الله. فأول عمل عمله بولس الرسول بعد ان اعتمد، هو الكرازة بابن الله: «وتناول طعامأ فتقتوى... وللوقت جعل يكرز في المجامع بالمسيح ان هذا هو ابن الله» (أع19:9-20), وهكذا تم قول الرب أن: «في ذلك اليوم تعلمون أني انا في ابي». 
«أني أنا في أبي»: هذا اصطلاح لاهوتي، أي يختص بطبيعة الله، ويفيد الوحدة القائمة بين الآب والابن، هذه الوحدة تؤمنها وحدة الطبيعة اي الجوهر. وجوهر الله هو ألوهيته؛ فالآب والابن جوهرهما واحد، ولا يوجد ثنائية في جوهر الله، لانه بسيط غير منقسم ولا مركب. والآب والابن صفات جوهرية أي صفات لطبيعة الإله الواحد. والآب والابن ذات واحدة، كاملة كمالاً مطلقاً؛ ويستحيل ان تكون الذات الكاملة آباً فقط ´وابناً فقط، فكل ذات هي آب وابن معاً. وإذا أخذنا الذات البشرية، اي الإنسان، نجده كذلك, فكل ذات (أي أنا وأنت) هي ابن ثم هي أيضاً أب، أي أن الذات فيها البنوة وفيها الأبوة, كامنة، تظهرها عوامل زمنية ونضجية. ولكن ذات الله كاملة أزلياً وأبدياً، فيها الأبوة والبنوة معاً، لا متقدم فيهما ولا متأخر، ولا مستحدث فيهما ولا متغير. 
‏لهذا, فإن الآب والابن هما بالطبيعة متحدان ليكونا الذات الإلهية الواحدة, الله. ومن السهل بعد ذلك أن نقول أن الآب في الابن كائن, وأن الابن في الآب كائن, وأن لهما المشيئة الإلهية الواحدة التي للذات الواحدة, ومن السهل البين أن تمارس الابوة في الله رسالتها بالانعطاف والحب نحو البنوة وتعلنها، خاصة بعد التجسد، وأن تمارس البنوة رسالتها بالطاعة والحب، بعد التجسد، نحو الابوة. 
‏فلما شاء الله أن يخلص الإنسان بنفسه بأن يرفعه إليه، ويهبه الحياة الأبدية، بذل البنوة التي فيه، أي ابنه، ليتجسد. وهكذا ظهر الله في الجسد، وهوالابن، وأطاع الآب، حتى أكمل رسالة الخلاص. وقد استطاع المسيح أن يبرهن عملياً, بحياته وموته وقيامته، أنه هو والآب واحد، قولاً وعملاً وسلوكاً. ولما حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ، أكمل الروح القدس الشهادة للمسيح أنه ابن الله، وأنه واحد مع الآب، الأمر الذي صار محور الكرازة وأساس الخلاص. 
«وأنتم في وأنا فيكم»: المتكلم هنا هو المسيح ابن الله المتجسد، ولولا تجسده ما استطاع أن يقول هذا القول، ولكنه لما أخذ الطبيعة البشرية واتحد بها, استطاع أن يقول: «أنا فيكم» أي في طبيعتكم. و«أنتم فيّ» أي طبيعتكم صارت فيّ. وهذا، بحد ذاته، هو الذي فتح أمامنا المجال لننتجرأ ونطالب, بحق هذا التجسد, أن يكون لنا شركة معه أو في حياته على وجه الأصح، وأيضاً أن يكون له وجود وشركة في حياتنا، بل هو الذى دعانا إلى تلك الشركة ومنحنا حقوقها بالتجسد. هذه الشركة مع المسيح كابن الله، الذى دعانا إليها، ومنحنا كل حقوقهها، هي أيضاً حالة اتحاد. ولكن هناك فرق شاسع بين كلمة المسيح: «أنا فى أبى» وبين «أنتم فىّ وأنا فيكم». ففى الأولى، يقوم الاتحاد على أساس وحدة الطبيعة أى الجوهر الإلهي، وهو يُنشىء ذاتاً واحدة, أما الوجود المتبادل في الحالة الثانية، فهو لا يرفع الفوارق ولا يوحد الذات بل يعطي حقوقاً مجاناً ويعبر عنه بمفهوم الشركة في حياة المسيح: «فأحيا لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا فيّ» (غل20:2)؛ «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي، يثبت فيّ وأنا فيه» (يو56:6‏)؛ «فمن يأكلي، فهو يحيا بي.» ‏(يو57:6) 
‏هذا الاتحاد الذي يدعو إليه المسيح في موضع آخر: «أنا فيهم وأنت فّي، ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد» (23:17)، هو أيضآ حالة شركة، ويعبر عنها القديس يوحنا هكذا: «وأما شركتنا نحن, هي مع الآب، ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح» (ايو3:1‏). وهذه الشركة لا يمكن أن نبلغ مداها الحقيتي سواء بالإدراك أو بالفعل، إلا في الحياة الأخرى، حيث يكون فيها الله الكل في الكل، ولكنها تبدأ تتحقق منذ الآن جزئيأ، وقليلاً قليلاً، عل مستوى الاستعلان بواسطة الروح القدس، وعلى مستوى الفعل بتقديس الروح أيضاً، وذلك بالتغيير والتجديد المتواصل، بخلع الإنسان العتيق ولبس الجديد الذي يتجدد حسب صورة خالقه، وعلى أساس الإتفاق الكامل في العمل والمشيئة مع الروح القدس، لتكميل الحياة المسيحية. 
‏وإليك أيها القارىء العزيز محاولة مختصرة غاية الاختصار للتعبير عن اختبار الشركة مع المسيح بالروح، حيث نتتبع النفس وهي تنطلق من عقالها، لتطلع على الطبيعة الإلهية، وتتآلف معها، من خلال نافذة الروح القدس. حيث تفاجأ النفس, من خلال وعيها الجديد المتفتح, برؤية الحقيقة لأول مرة، فتبدو الحقيقة كانكشاف فجائي في الرؤيا الشخصية، حيث تدرك النفس حقيقة المسيح المنيرة، بالإحساس الواعي لحضوره الإلهي. 
‏هذا الإحساس ينطبع في النفس, ليخط فيها خطوطاً أبدية لا تفارق النفس مدى الحياة, وحيث صورة المسيح لا تفارق النفس الواعية بوجوده، وكأنه يلازم الروح: « أنتم فيّ وأنا فيكم». إنه نوع من الاتحاد الروحي العميق, تكتسب منه الروح تكاملاً جديداً، في كل اختبار، يقربها أكثر من المسيح، ويزيد وعيها نوراً وإدراكاً بألوهيته البسيطة المتناهية في البساطة. حيث يتذوق الإنسان حياة أخرى تماماً، بمواصفات جديدة على الفكر تماماً، أقوى ما فيها هو الفرح والسلام اللذان يسكنان في القلب: «سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم, ولا ينذع أحد فرحكم منكم.» (يو22:16) 
ثم يبدأ الوعي المسيحي فيتحرك بنور حضرة المسيح، فينكشف أمامه سر الخلق، وسر التجديد، وسر القيامة والخلود، لا كأن هذه معارف جديدة, بل باعتبارها خصائص النفس ذاتها. أما الزمن، فيغيب بماضيه وحاضره ومستقبله عن وعي الإنسان، فلا يعود يشعر بمرور الساعات والأيام، أو تتابع الليل والنهار، إذ تستغرق النفس في رؤيتها وهي تتتبع المسيح في حياته وكلماته، وهومتجلي في أفق النفس بملء بهائه، فتختفي من أمام العين كل الصور والمناظر، وهي في موضعها, فلا تعود العين الروحية تصطدم إلا بالحقائق وهي تتكشف أمامها. ولا يعود للبصر الروحي حواجز مادية تمنعه عن التغلغل في الوجود الروحي اللامحدود واللامُحاصر. لا يعود البصر بالعين هو واسطة الرؤيا، بل تنفتح حواس الروح لتتعامل مع الحقائق الإلهية بوعي جديد. وهكذا تدخل الروح في بيتها الآبوي: «في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة... أنا أمضي لأعد لكم مكائاً، وان مضيت وأعدت لكم مكاناً، أتي أيضاً وأخذكم إلي، حتى حيث أكون أنا، تكونون أنتم أيضاً.» (يو2:14-3) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 سبتمبر 2017)

*21- الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي والَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي.​
آية اختبارية يطرحها المسيح أمام عشاق الحب الإلهي، ليستكمل فيهم ظهوره الإلهي. حينما قال المسيح في موضع آخر: «ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر» (مت20:28‏)، لم يقلها عفوياً، وكأنه يسند قلبهم بالكلمة، ولكنه كان فعلاً وحقاً على وعد مع المحبين والعاشقين وحافظي عهده ووصاياه، وليس بمجرد التواجد غير المعلن، ولكن بالظهور الحقيقي المستعلن للروح المنفتحة الحواس والقادرة على اجتلاء الرؤية. 
‏وهل للرب وصايا فوق بساطة المحبة، التي لا تعرف أن تفرق بين صديق وعدو، أو تميز بين جميل وذميم, أو تفضل مادحاً على قادح. أو هل له وصية أقوى من اتضاع الإخلاء الصادق من كل أدعاء الكرامة، وطلب المجد الدنيوي، والتسابق على الظهور, وشهوة المديح والسيادة. لقد أوصى الرب وأكد على أهمية الصلاة بدون ملل, حتى تستعلن قوتها، ولمح على حتمية الطلبة ليل نهار, حتى ينسكب الروح القدس الحامل لكل أسرار الحياة. لقد شرح الرب، وأوضح الشرح بالتمثيل, كيف تقوم قوة الكرازة على أيدي الكارزين حينما يغسلون أرجل بعضهم البعض، ليؤمن العالم أنهم تلاميذ الرب حقاً، ثم جعلها وصية عملية لكل الخادمين، لا حفلة تمثيل على مسرح الكنيسة. 
‏لقد أوصى الرب الذين ثبتوا وجههم نحو أورشليم العليا، أن لا يلتفتوا إلى الوراء ليودعوا الأهل والأقرباء، محذرا إياهم أن أعداء الإنسان يكونون هم أهل بيته، إن هو طلب وجه الرب. وأنه بقدر ما يترك الإنسان من مباهج الدنيا وعواطف اللحم والدم، بقدر ما يأخذ مائة ضعف، كيلاً مهزوراً ئلبداً، من مباهج الحياة الأبدية. 
‏لقد أوصى الرب كثيراً بالأذن التي تسمع، والعين التي تبصر، والقلب الجيد الذي تنبت فيه الكلمة لتعطى ثمارها، وطوب حبة الحنطة التي فضلت أن تموت، من أن تبقى وحدها، ووعدها بثمر كثير. ووصايا الرب تمسك بعضها بعض، والواحدة تجر الأخرى، لأن قوة خفية تنبع منها، لا تسكت ولا تهدأ، حى تأتي على الكل. 
«يحبه أبي»: «الذي عنده وصاياي» هي الأساس الذي عليه تقوم كل علاقة كلية وجزئية مع الله منذ القديم. فاحترام كلمة الله، هو التكريم الحقيقي والمباشر لشخص الله: «أكرم الذين  يكرموني، والذين يحقتروني يصغرون» (1صم30:2).
‏وأين ومتى وكيف نكرم الله؟ إلا في كلمته واسمه. فكلمات الله واسعه تحمل شخصه، وينوبون عن وجوده، ويعملون عمله، والمسيح, تبارك اسمه, هو كلمة الله مُشخصة ومنظورة، وهو الحامل لاسمه، فالتعامل الموقر مع المسيح هو تعامل مباشر مع الآب، وكيف نتعامل مع المسيح إلا في وصاياه؛ فالذي عنده وصايا يسوع، عنده الرب نفسه. والذي جلس تحت كلماته يتأدب بها ويتهذب، هو الذي اختار النصيب الصالح الذي لن يُنزع منه (لو42:10). ‏«ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جيعاً (2يو9:1)، «والذي يحب كثيراً يُغفر له الكثير» (لو47:7‏)، أي يصير من المقربين إلى الآب. 
‏وفي القديم، تعلمنا أن الله, الحكمة, يمكن أن يتبادل معنا الحب مباشرة: «أنا أحب الذين يحبونني، والذين يبكرون  إلي يجدونني» (أم17:8)، وما التبكير إلى الله, أو إلى حكمته, إلا الصلاة والهذيذ بكلمته الحية في بكور الهار وبكور الحياة معاً. 
‏والآن، وقد تجسد الكلمة، وسمعنا من فمه وصية جديدة, صار حب الوصية هو حب الابن والآب معاً. ورد الفعل عند الله لا يزال قائما، فالذي يحب الابن يحبه الآب؛ وحينما يحبنا الآب، فهذا معناه أنه تمث المصالحة وأثمر الصليب والغفران، ودخلنا فعلاً في ميراث البنين. 
«وأنأ أحبه»: محبة الرب لنا قائمة على الصليب، أما بعد الصليب فهي مخضبة بالدماء، حيث لا يمكن أن ‏يكون حب أعظم من هذا. ولكن «الذي» عنده وصايا يسوع، وقد حفظها في قلب واع «وعمل بها وعلم» (مت19:5)، فهذا يكون قد دخل في عهد نشيد الأنشاد، وتأهل أن يطلع على سر الحب الإلهي، ويكون قد انتقل من ميراث البنين إلى ميراث العروس، هذا يقول عنه القديس بولس الرسول إن: «من التصق بالرب، فهوروح واحد.» (اكو17:6). 
«واُظهر له ذاتي»: الكلمة اليونانية (       ) تفيد معنى «يعرض بوضوح وبشكل بارز»، وهي نفس الكلمة ‏التي جاءت في ظهور المسيح أمام الله: «لأن المسيح لم يدخل إلى أقداس مصنوعة بيد، أشباه الحقيقية، بل إلى السماء عينها ليظهر الآن أمام وجه الله لأجلنا» (عب24:9)، لذلك، فهي تفيد أكثر بكثير من معنى الاستعلان المظور لشيء كان خفياً وأُظهر والتي تأتي هكذا: (       )، ولا هي ظهور شيء كان غير معروف سابقاً: (     ). ومعروف أن ظهور المسيح العلني المجسم والواضح لا يمكن أن تحيط به العين في حالتها الطبيعية، لأن المسيح الأن هو في حالة مجده الإلهي، الذي يفوق قدرة إحساس العين، إذ يتحتم أن يكون الروح متداخلاً وفعالاً في الحواس الروحية, حتى يتمكن الإنسان المؤمن، وليس المؤمن فقط، بل من بلغت روحه درجة نقاوة القلب والصفاء، بممارسة المحبة والهذيذ في كلمة الحياة، لكي يدرك المسيح في ظهوره الإلهي الفائق لمظاهر المادة والعالم. 
‏ويلزم أن ننتبه جداً لتصريح الرب في هذا الأمر الفائق، إذ يقول إنه هو الذي سيُظهر ذاته, بمعنى أنه سيمارس عملاً فائقا أو إعجازياً. وهذا يجعل ظهوره عملاً خاصاً به، يعطيه كيفما يشاء، ومتى شاء، ولكنه جعله في متناول كل إنسان: «الذي عنده وصاياي، ويحفظها، فهو الذي يحبني»، أي يؤدي شروط المحبة. 
‏أما ظهور الرب، فيقين كالفجر، رآه بولس وهو ناظر إليه من السماء, في ضوء منتصف النهار، بوجه يلمع أكثر من الشمس، لأن الشمس وكل الأنوار هي ظلال وأقنعة للنور الحقيقي؛ فالأقنعة تختفي، والظلال تنمحي، حينما تنفتح عين الروح ليتجلى أمامها النور الحقيقي، و يظهر عالم الروح على حقيقته، والرب سراجه. 
‏لولا النور (المسيح) ما كان الظل ( الخليقة)، ولكن الظل لا وجوة له من ذاته، بل الوجود هو للنور وحده: «بنورك نرى نوراً» (مز9:36), إذ لا يعود البصر بالعين بل تنفتح حواس الروح المضيئة لرؤية النور الحقيقي، فلا تعود الرؤيا تصطدم بالظلال (جوامد المادة)، بل تخترقها بلا عائق، وكأنها شفافة, دون أن تفارق موضعها، أو تضيع معالمها وأشكالها. وليست جوامد المخلوقات وحدها هي التي تخترقها أشعة الخلود فتذوب صورها المتباينة، بل وكل ما يصدر عن المادة والإنسان من الانفعالات الثنائية الهوجاء ذات الصعود والهبوط والدفع المتواصل، من نور وظلمة, وفرح واكتئاب, ورجاء وشقاء، وراحة وعناء، وميلاد وموت، هذه كلها تخترقها أشعة الخلود الصادرة من مصدر الخلق، من النور الحقيقي من وجه يسوع فتهدأ وتكف جيعاً، ولا يبقى إلا الوجود الحقيقي الموحد, في مجال الإله المتجلي بنور لا يُدنى منه، في هدوء الأبدية اللامتناهية، وتتجلى أشعة النور تنساب من مصدرها الخالق، لتملأ كل الوجود، تنفذ وتحترق كل ما يصادفها، وبها يستنيرر الذهن الذي يطير على أجنحتها، ليغشى بها الوجود، ويستجلي بها الموجودات، وكأنه ملتحم بالوجود الكلي, لا ينتهي عند حد أو أفق، فتتسع دائرة العقل الروحي، وتتقدس حركاته، ولا يعود يرتاح أو يبتهج إلا في إرادة خالقه, وذلك حينما يخضع لها برفق ودون عناء، ويصغي إلى الصوت الآتي إليه من الأبدية: «شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني...» (أع4:9) 
‏القديس بولس الرسول خبرنا خبر اليقين عما رأى وسمع وعاين، حينما حُمل بالروح، وطار على أجنحة النور, واخترق كل ظلال الأرض والسموات، حتى السماء الثالثة, التي تصفو فيها الرؤيا, ليتجلى عالم الروح دون أقنعة أو ظلال أو خيالات,  حيث لا تعدو الحركات المادية تؤثر على الرؤيا أو تزيف المنظور, وحيث تتحرر الروح، وينفتح الوعي المسيحي، ليرى ما لم تره عين، ويسمع ما لم تسمعه أذن, ويعي ويدرك ما لم يخطر على قلب بشر، هذا أعلنه له الله خاصة وكشف له بالروح كل مكنونات قلبه أو كما قال بولس نفسه:«حتى أعماق الله!»(اكو9:2-10) 
‏ولكن، واحسرتاه! كنا نظن أنه قادر، بل أقدر من يستطيع أن يصف ويُسهب في الوصف عن هذا الذي رأى، ولكنه كف عن النطق! غير انه، بحذق الكاتب الماهر، حول المناظر إلى كلمات، وأخضع الرؤيا إلى تعاليم وعبارات. وظهور الرب له، بالبيان الروحي حوله إلى استعلان إنجيلي، وسلمنا الرؤيا كبشارة: «وأعرفكم أيها الإخوة الإنجيل الذي بشرت به, أنه ليس بحسب إنسان، لأني لم آقبله من عند إنسان، ولا علمته، بل بإعلان يسوع المسيح» (غل11:1-12) 
‏وهكذا، أيها الإخوة, كان الإنجيل الذي بشر به بولس الرسول آحد مناظر الرب وإعلاناته: «إنه لا يوافقني أن أفتخر، فإني آتي إلى مناظر الرب وعلاناته، أعرف إنساناً (هو بولس نفسه) في المسيح قبل أربع عشرة سنة، أفي الجسد، لست أعلم، أم خارج الجسد، لست أعلم، الله يعلم, اختطف هذا إلى السماء الثالثة... اختطف إلى الفردوس، وسمع كلمات لا يُنطق بها، ولا يسوغ لإنسان أن يتكلم بها.» (كو1:12-4‏) 
‏فقول الرب: «الذي يحبني أحبه، واُظهر له ذاتيى»، هذا حققه لبولس الرسرل إنجيلاً وبشارة، وعلماً ودراية، وحكمة روحية لم يدانيه فيها أحد. فقد وقع مناظر الرب على الكتابة، فكانت مبادىء وتعاليم, جعلت حياة ربنا يسوع المسيح وكأنها صورة إلهية متألقة بالمجد والجلال. وحول صورة ذات الرب إلى إدراك, ومعرفة للاهوت المسيح, صار العقل يلبسها كإكليل مجد، لا يدانيه إكليل, في كل معارف بني الإنسان. 
‏والقديس يوحنا الإنجيلي رأى «ذات» الرب في رؤياه عل هيئة ابن الإنسان، بمد أن عرفه: «وسمعت ورائي صوتاً عظيماً، كصوت بوق قائلاً: أنا هو الألف والياء ، الأول والأخر... فالتفت لأنظر الصوت الذي تكلم معي، ولما التفت، رأيت سبع منائر من ذهب, وفي وسط السبع المنائر شبة ابن إنسان، متسربلاً بثوب إلى الرجلين, ومتمنطقاً عند ثدييه بمنطقة من ذهب، وأما رأسه وشعره فأبيضان كالصوف الأبيض كالثلج, وعيناه كلهيب نار، ورجلاه شبه النحاس النقي, كأنهما محميتان في أتون، وصوته كصوت مياه كثيرة، ومعه في يده اليمنى سبعة كواكب، وسيف ماض ذو حدين يخرج من فمه, ووجهه كالشمس وهي تُضيء في قوتها.» (رؤ10:1-16) 
‏هنا لا نريد أن ندخل في شرح سفر الرؤيا. ولكننا بصدد «ظهور» علني للرب يسوع، حسب وعده الذي وعد أمام تلاميذه. ها هو يعلن ذاته, مستحسناً أن يظهر كابن الإنسان، وسط الكنائس على مدى عصورها السبعة حتى ختام الدهور، وهو قائم بينها بلباس الخدمة الأبيض المسترسل إلى القدمين، وطوق الذهب حول الصدر كرئيس كهنة الخيرات العتيدة، وشعره أبيض كالثلج بصورة «قديم الأيام»، وهو الله، عند دانيال النبي، وعيناه كلهيب نار تمحص ضمائر القائمين على الخدمة, ورجلاه كنحاس محمى في أتون، تصلح أن يدوس بها معصرة الآلام وحده على هامة أعدائه، وصوته كهدير مياه كثيرة، لأنه صوت الروح المتدفق بالحياة, تتكدس فيها كل كلماته التي خرجت من شفتيه، لأن حرفاً واحداً منها لا يسقط. وفي يده اليمنى سبعة كواكب, الحاملة لمصائر المختارين من كل الناس والشعوب, وعليها أسماؤهم, ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماض ذو حدين, وهو سيف القضاء بكلمته، وحد الدينونة, بحسب إنجيله, العتيدة أن تأتي على كل المسكونة, ووجهه المشرق كالشمس وهي تنير في ملء قوتها. فهو هو نور العالم، ومعه لا يوجد شمش ولا قمر. 
‏هكذا يُظهر المسيح ذاته, كما يتراءى له, وحسب حاجة الناظرين. فهو يظهر كمعلم غريب ومسافر لتلميذي عمواس، والرب العالي الممجد في أعلى السموات لشاول, ورئيس الكهنة على كنائس الدهور ليوحنا الرائي، وابن الإنسان الجالس عن يمين العظمة في السماوات لإستفانوس الشهيد, ومسيح الصليب في روما لبطرس الهارب من حكم الموت!. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 سبتمبر 2017)

*21- الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي والَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي.​
آية اختبارية يطرحها المسيح أمام عشاق الحب الإلهي، ليستكمل فيهم ظهوره الإلهي. حينما قال المسيح في موضع آخر: «ها أنا معكم كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر» (مت20:28‏)، لم يقلها عفوياً، وكأنه يسند قلبهم بالكلمة، ولكنه كان فعلاً وحقاً على وعد مع المحبين والعاشقين وحافظي عهده ووصاياه، وليس بمجرد التواجد غير المعلن، ولكن بالظهور الحقيقي المستعلن للروح المنفتحة الحواس والقادرة على اجتلاء الرؤية. 
‏وهل للرب وصايا فوق بساطة المحبة، التي لا تعرف أن تفرق بين صديق وعدو، أو تميز بين جميل وذميم, أو تفضل مادحاً على قادح. أو هل له وصية أقوى من اتضاع الإخلاء الصادق من كل أدعاء الكرامة، وطلب المجد الدنيوي، والتسابق على الظهور, وشهوة المديح والسيادة. لقد أوصى الرب وأكد على أهمية الصلاة بدون ملل, حتى تستعلن قوتها، ولمح على حتمية الطلبة ليل نهار, حتى ينسكب الروح القدس الحامل لكل أسرار الحياة. لقد شرح الرب، وأوضح الشرح بالتمثيل, كيف تقوم قوة الكرازة على أيدي الكارزين حينما يغسلون أرجل بعضهم البعض، ليؤمن العالم أنهم تلاميذ الرب حقاً، ثم جعلها وصية عملية لكل الخادمين، لا حفلة تمثيل على مسرح الكنيسة. 
‏لقد أوصى الرب الذين ثبتوا وجههم نحو أورشليم العليا، أن لا يلتفتوا إلى الوراء ليودعوا الأهل والأقرباء، محذرا إياهم أن أعداء الإنسان يكونون هم أهل بيته، إن هو طلب وجه الرب. وأنه بقدر ما يترك الإنسان من مباهج الدنيا وعواطف اللحم والدم، بقدر ما يأخذ مائة ضعف، كيلاً مهزوراً ئلبداً، من مباهج الحياة الأبدية. 
‏لقد أوصى الرب كثيراً بالأذن التي تسمع، والعين التي تبصر، والقلب الجيد الذي تنبت فيه الكلمة لتعطى ثمارها، وطوب حبة الحنطة التي فضلت أن تموت، من أن تبقى وحدها، ووعدها بثمر كثير. ووصايا الرب تمسك بعضها بعض، والواحدة تجر الأخرى، لأن قوة خفية تنبع منها، لا تسكت ولا تهدأ، حى تأتي على الكل. 
«يحبه أبي»: «الذي عنده وصاياي» هي الأساس الذي عليه تقوم كل علاقة كلية وجزئية مع الله منذ القديم. فاحترام كلمة الله، هو التكريم الحقيقي والمباشر لشخص الله: «أكرم الذين  يكرموني، والذين يحقتروني يصغرون» (1صم30:2).
‏وأين ومتى وكيف نكرم الله؟ إلا في كلمته واسمه. فكلمات الله واسعه تحمل شخصه، وينوبون عن وجوده، ويعملون عمله، والمسيح, تبارك اسمه, هو كلمة الله مُشخصة ومنظورة، وهو الحامل لاسمه، فالتعامل الموقر مع المسيح هو تعامل مباشر مع الآب، وكيف نتعامل مع المسيح إلا في وصاياه؛ فالذي عنده وصايا يسوع، عنده الرب نفسه. والذي جلس تحت كلماته يتأدب بها ويتهذب، هو الذي اختار النصيب الصالح الذي لن يُنزع منه (لو42:10). ‏«ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جيعاً (2يو9:1)، «والذي يحب كثيراً يُغفر له الكثير» (لو47:7‏)، أي يصير من المقربين إلى الآب. 
‏وفي القديم، تعلمنا أن الله, الحكمة, يمكن أن يتبادل معنا الحب مباشرة: «أنا أحب الذين يحبونني، والذين يبكرون  إلي يجدونني» (أم17:8)، وما التبكير إلى الله, أو إلى حكمته, إلا الصلاة والهذيذ بكلمته الحية في بكور الهار وبكور الحياة معاً. 
‏والآن، وقد تجسد الكلمة، وسمعنا من فمه وصية جديدة, صار حب الوصية هو حب الابن والآب معاً. ورد الفعل عند الله لا يزال قائما، فالذي يحب الابن يحبه الآب؛ وحينما يحبنا الآب، فهذا معناه أنه تمث المصالحة وأثمر الصليب والغفران، ودخلنا فعلاً في ميراث البنين. 
«وأنأ أحبه»: محبة الرب لنا قائمة على الصليب، أما بعد الصليب فهي مخضبة بالدماء، حيث لا يمكن أن ‏يكون حب أعظم من هذا. ولكن «الذي» عنده وصايا يسوع، وقد حفظها في قلب واع «وعمل بها وعلم» (مت19:5)، فهذا يكون قد دخل في عهد نشيد الأنشاد، وتأهل أن يطلع على سر الحب الإلهي، ويكون قد انتقل من ميراث البنين إلى ميراث العروس، هذا يقول عنه القديس بولس الرسول إن: «من التصق بالرب، فهوروح واحد.» (اكو17:6). 
«واُظهر له ذاتي»: الكلمة اليونانية (       ) تفيد معنى «يعرض بوضوح وبشكل بارز»، وهي نفس الكلمة ‏التي جاءت في ظهور المسيح أمام الله: «لأن المسيح لم يدخل إلى أقداس مصنوعة بيد، أشباه الحقيقية، بل إلى السماء عينها ليظهر الآن أمام وجه الله لأجلنا» (عب24:9)، لذلك، فهي تفيد أكثر بكثير من معنى الاستعلان المظور لشيء كان خفياً وأُظهر والتي تأتي هكذا: (       )، ولا هي ظهور شيء كان غير معروف سابقاً: (     ). ومعروف أن ظهور المسيح العلني المجسم والواضح لا يمكن أن تحيط به العين في حالتها الطبيعية، لأن المسيح الأن هو في حالة مجده الإلهي، الذي يفوق قدرة إحساس العين، إذ يتحتم أن يكون الروح متداخلاً وفعالاً في الحواس الروحية, حتى يتمكن الإنسان المؤمن، وليس المؤمن فقط، بل من بلغت روحه درجة نقاوة القلب والصفاء، بممارسة المحبة والهذيذ في كلمة الحياة، لكي يدرك المسيح في ظهوره الإلهي الفائق لمظاهر المادة والعالم. 
‏ويلزم أن ننتبه جداً لتصريح الرب في هذا الأمر الفائق، إذ يقول إنه هو الذي سيُظهر ذاته, بمعنى أنه سيمارس عملاً فائقا أو إعجازياً. وهذا يجعل ظهوره عملاً خاصاً به، يعطيه كيفما يشاء، ومتى شاء، ولكنه جعله في متناول كل إنسان: «الذي عنده وصاياي، ويحفظها، فهو الذي يحبني»، أي يؤدي شروط المحبة. 
‏أما ظهور الرب، فيقين كالفجر، رآه بولس وهو ناظر إليه من السماء, في ضوء منتصف النهار، بوجه يلمع أكثر من الشمس، لأن الشمس وكل الأنوار هي ظلال وأقنعة للنور الحقيقي؛ فالأقنعة تختفي، والظلال تنمحي، حينما تنفتح عين الروح ليتجلى أمامها النور الحقيقي، و يظهر عالم الروح على حقيقته، والرب سراجه. 
‏لولا النور (المسيح) ما كان الظل ( الخليقة)، ولكن الظل لا وجوة له من ذاته، بل الوجود هو للنور وحده: «بنورك نرى نوراً» (مز9:36), إذ لا يعود البصر بالعين بل تنفتح حواس الروح المضيئة لرؤية النور الحقيقي، فلا تعود الرؤيا تصطدم بالظلال (جوامد المادة)، بل تخترقها بلا عائق، وكأنها شفافة, دون أن تفارق موضعها، أو تضيع معالمها وأشكالها. وليست جوامد المخلوقات وحدها هي التي تخترقها أشعة الخلود فتذوب صورها المتباينة، بل وكل ما يصدر عن المادة والإنسان من الانفعالات الثنائية الهوجاء ذات الصعود والهبوط والدفع المتواصل، من نور وظلمة, وفرح واكتئاب, ورجاء وشقاء، وراحة وعناء، وميلاد وموت، هذه كلها تخترقها أشعة الخلود الصادرة من مصدر الخلق، من النور الحقيقي من وجه يسوع فتهدأ وتكف جيعاً، ولا يبقى إلا الوجود الحقيقي الموحد, في مجال الإله المتجلي بنور لا يُدنى منه، في هدوء الأبدية اللامتناهية، وتتجلى أشعة النور تنساب من مصدرها الخالق، لتملأ كل الوجود، تنفذ وتحترق كل ما يصادفها، وبها يستنيرر الذهن الذي يطير على أجنحتها، ليغشى بها الوجود، ويستجلي بها الموجودات، وكأنه ملتحم بالوجود الكلي, لا ينتهي عند حد أو أفق، فتتسع دائرة العقل الروحي، وتتقدس حركاته، ولا يعود يرتاح أو يبتهج إلا في إرادة خالقه, وذلك حينما يخضع لها برفق ودون عناء، ويصغي إلى الصوت الآتي إليه من الأبدية: «شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني...» (أع4:9) 
‏القديس بولس الرسول خبرنا خبر اليقين عما رأى وسمع وعاين، حينما حُمل بالروح، وطار على أجنحة النور, واخترق كل ظلال الأرض والسموات، حتى السماء الثالثة, التي تصفو فيها الرؤيا, ليتجلى عالم الروح دون أقنعة أو ظلال أو خيالات,  حيث لا تعدو الحركات المادية تؤثر على الرؤيا أو تزيف المنظور, وحيث تتحرر الروح، وينفتح الوعي المسيحي، ليرى ما لم تره عين، ويسمع ما لم تسمعه أذن, ويعي ويدرك ما لم يخطر على قلب بشر، هذا أعلنه له الله خاصة وكشف له بالروح كل مكنونات قلبه أو كما قال بولس نفسه:«حتى أعماق الله!»(اكو9:2-10) 
‏ولكن، واحسرتاه! كنا نظن أنه قادر، بل أقدر من يستطيع أن يصف ويُسهب في الوصف عن هذا الذي رأى، ولكنه كف عن النطق! غير انه، بحذق الكاتب الماهر، حول المناظر إلى كلمات، وأخضع الرؤيا إلى تعاليم وعبارات. وظهور الرب له، بالبيان الروحي حوله إلى استعلان إنجيلي، وسلمنا الرؤيا كبشارة: «وأعرفكم أيها الإخوة الإنجيل الذي بشرت به, أنه ليس بحسب إنسان، لأني لم آقبله من عند إنسان، ولا علمته، بل بإعلان يسوع المسيح» (غل11:1-12) 
‏وهكذا، أيها الإخوة, كان الإنجيل الذي بشر به بولس الرسول آحد مناظر الرب وإعلاناته: «إنه لا يوافقني أن أفتخر، فإني آتي إلى مناظر الرب وعلاناته، أعرف إنساناً (هو بولس نفسه) في المسيح قبل أربع عشرة سنة، أفي الجسد، لست أعلم، أم خارج الجسد، لست أعلم، الله يعلم, اختطف هذا إلى السماء الثالثة... اختطف إلى الفردوس، وسمع كلمات لا يُنطق بها، ولا يسوغ لإنسان أن يتكلم بها.» (كو1:12-4‏) 
‏فقول الرب: «الذي يحبني أحبه، واُظهر له ذاتيى»، هذا حققه لبولس الرسرل إنجيلاً وبشارة، وعلماً ودراية، وحكمة روحية لم يدانيه فيها أحد. فقد وقع مناظر الرب على الكتابة، فكانت مبادىء وتعاليم, جعلت حياة ربنا يسوع المسيح وكأنها صورة إلهية متألقة بالمجد والجلال. وحول صورة ذات الرب إلى إدراك, ومعرفة للاهوت المسيح, صار العقل يلبسها كإكليل مجد، لا يدانيه إكليل, في كل معارف بني الإنسان. 
‏والقديس يوحنا الإنجيلي رأى «ذات» الرب في رؤياه عل هيئة ابن الإنسان، بمد أن عرفه: «وسمعت ورائي صوتاً عظيماً، كصوت بوق قائلاً: أنا هو الألف والياء ، الأول والأخر... فالتفت لأنظر الصوت الذي تكلم معي، ولما التفت، رأيت سبع منائر من ذهب, وفي وسط السبع المنائر شبة ابن إنسان، متسربلاً بثوب إلى الرجلين, ومتمنطقاً عند ثدييه بمنطقة من ذهب، وأما رأسه وشعره فأبيضان كالصوف الأبيض كالثلج, وعيناه كلهيب نار، ورجلاه شبه النحاس النقي, كأنهما محميتان في أتون، وصوته كصوت مياه كثيرة، ومعه في يده اليمنى سبعة كواكب، وسيف ماض ذو حدين يخرج من فمه, ووجهه كالشمس وهي تُضيء في قوتها.» (رؤ10:1-16) 
‏هنا لا نريد أن ندخل في شرح سفر الرؤيا. ولكننا بصدد «ظهور» علني للرب يسوع، حسب وعده الذي وعد أمام تلاميذه. ها هو يعلن ذاته, مستحسناً أن يظهر كابن الإنسان، وسط الكنائس على مدى عصورها السبعة حتى ختام الدهور، وهو قائم بينها بلباس الخدمة الأبيض المسترسل إلى القدمين، وطوق الذهب حول الصدر كرئيس كهنة الخيرات العتيدة، وشعره أبيض كالثلج بصورة «قديم الأيام»، وهو الله، عند دانيال النبي، وعيناه كلهيب نار تمحص ضمائر القائمين على الخدمة, ورجلاه كنحاس محمى في أتون، تصلح أن يدوس بها معصرة الآلام وحده على هامة أعدائه، وصوته كهدير مياه كثيرة، لأنه صوت الروح المتدفق بالحياة, تتكدس فيها كل كلماته التي خرجت من شفتيه، لأن حرفاً واحداً منها لا يسقط. وفي يده اليمنى سبعة كواكب, الحاملة لمصائر المختارين من كل الناس والشعوب, وعليها أسماؤهم, ومن فمه يخرج سيف ماض ذو حدين, وهو سيف القضاء بكلمته، وحد الدينونة, بحسب إنجيله, العتيدة أن تأتي على كل المسكونة, ووجهه المشرق كالشمس وهي تنير في ملء قوتها. فهو هو نور العالم، ومعه لا يوجد شمش ولا قمر. 
‏هكذا يُظهر المسيح ذاته, كما يتراءى له, وحسب حاجة الناظرين. فهو يظهر كمعلم غريب ومسافر لتلميذي عمواس، والرب العالي الممجد في أعلى السموات لشاول, ورئيس الكهنة على كنائس الدهور ليوحنا الرائي، وابن الإنسان الجالس عن يمين العظمة في السماوات لإستفانوس الشهيد, ومسيح الصليب في روما لبطرس الهارب من حكم الموت!. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 سبتمبر 2017)

*22- قَالَ لَهُ يَهُوذَا لَيْسَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ: «يَا سَيِّدُ مَاذَا حَدَثَ حَتَّى إِنَّكَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ تُظْهِرَ ذَاتَكَ لَنَا وَلَيْسَ لِلْعَالَمِ؟».​
«يهوذا» اسم مزعج. لقد تيقظ له القديس يوحنا بسرعة وأضاف ما ينفي عنه عار سميه؛ ربما كان هذا في بدء المناداة بإنجيل يوحنا على مستوى الوعظ من على منبر كنيسة أفسس. فحينما نطق بهذا الاسم رأى الوجوه قد اكفهرت، فاستطرد في الحال، وأصلح الحال: «ليس الإسخريوطي»!
‏كان آخر منظر ليسوع خط خطوطه العميقة والمفرحة في قلب التلاميذ ويكرهم هو يوم أحد الخوص, يوم دخول أورشليم الأخير، حين أعلن يسوع نفسه ملكاً بفم تلاميذه والأطفال، والمفهوم سرا لديهم أنه, ولا شك, هو المسيا الآتي، والباقي إلى الأبد. ألم ينادي علانية باقتراب ملكوت الله؟ إذاً، فلماذا هذا التغيير المفاجىء في الخطة؟ لماذا يحبس ظهوره على خاصته دون العالم؟ ولكن الفارق بين ما قاله الرب، وها فهم يهوذا ليس الإسخريوطي هو: على أي مستوى يملك يسوع المسيا؟ وعلى أي مستوى يظهر ويعلن ذاته؟ فالرب يتكلم عن السموات، ويهوذا يفكر في الأرض. الرب يعلن عن ألوهيته، ويهوذا ينظر إلى الجسد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 سبتمبر 2017)

*23- أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً.​
«إليه نأتي»: مفتاح هذه الآية وما قبلها يأتي في كلمة «نأتي» بالجمع, الآب وأنا, حيث كأنما يرد المسيح على يهوذا, ليس الإسخريوطي, قائلأ: إن أردت أن تعرف ماذا حدث، وماذا سيحدث، وأين أظهر، وكيف ولمن أظهر، فاعلم أني سأكون مع الآب؛ وهذه إشارة مباشرة إلى لاهوته ووحدانيته مع الآب، والكلام هنا يأتي موازياً لما قاله لفيلبس: «االذي رآني فقد رأى الآب» (يو9:14)، وحيثما سيكون الآب سأكون أنا!! فإن أردث أن تراني، وأن أردتني أُظهر لك ذاتي، فاعمل ها يحبه الآب, والآب يحب من أحبني، وليس أحد يستطيع أن يحبني إن لم يحفظ كلامي!... حيث «كلام» المسيح يعني هنا الإنجيل, بل الكتات المقدس ككلمة موحدة الهدف، وليست الوصايا المقسمة والمتعددة الأهداف، وحيث الحفظ هو حفظ القلب، لا العقل وحده، وحفظ القلب لا يكون ولا يدوم، إلا بالممارسة عن حب وشغف! 
«وعنده نصنع منزلاً»: «عمنده» باليونانية (      ) وهي تفيد إقامة المعية، وليس إقامة الحلول. ونحن نذكر أن علاقة الروح القدس بالتلاميذ والمؤمنين كانت: «ماكث معكم», «يكون فيكم» (يو17:14). أي التواجد أولاً على مستوى تواجد المسيح, قبل الصليب, معهم ‏كمعلم وقائد وملهم ومخلص، ثم تواجد المسيح فيهم بعد القيامة والصعود والجلوس عن يمين الله «ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم» (أف17:3)، وهذا لا يتم إلا بالروح القدس. 
‏فهنا، في هذه الآية، يعود المسيح ويخبرهم، أنه في جو المحبة، ومن خلال التمسك بالوصايا، وباللهج في «الكلمة» التي أعطاها ككل، ليس فقط يأتي الروح القدس والمسيح ويكونان معهم للقيادة والتعليم والشهادة والدفاع عن الإيمان؛ بل ويأتي الآب أيضاً مع المسيح ليصنع منزلاً في قلوبهم, كأب يسكب عليهم من روح أبوته, فيستمتعون بالبنوة لله، وينادونه بالروح الصارخ فيهم بالحب: «أيا أبا الآب»: «لننال التبني، ثم بما أنكم أبناء أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخأ: يا أبا الآب.» (غل5:4-6‏). 
‏المنازل السماوية المعدة لنا فوق, والمنازل التي يصنعها المسيح والآب معنا الآن: ‏وهكذا يستعلن لنا المسيح «المنازل السماوية» فوق، التي أعدها المسيح ليأخذنا إليها، لنكون معه ومع الآب: ربما كل حين ومنذ الآن، ويقيناً عندما نخلع الإنسان الترابي ونستوطن عند الرب في النهاية. والقديس بولس عاين المنازل السماوية العليا، واطلع على أمجادها، ولم يكن واثقأ هل كان ذلك بالجسد أم خارج الجسد، ولكنه كان واثقاً أنه رأى وعاين، وشاهد وشهد، لعظمة تلك المنازل العليا. وأيضاً هو القديس بولس نفسه، الذي يؤكد لنا مراراً أن الرب كان ينزل عنده من حين إلى حين، ليتكلم معه في وسط الضيقات مرشداً ومشجعاً: «فقال الرب لبولس برؤيا في الليل: لا تخف، بل تكلم، ولا تسكت. لأني أنا معك, ولا يقع بك أحد ليؤذيك, لأن لي شعباً كثيراً في هذه المدينة.» (أع9:18-10) 
‏والرب نفسه وصف تواجده مع بولس، كمن يوجد في إناء مختار يستريح فيه: «فقال له (لحنانيا) الرب: اذهب، لأن هذا إناء مختار ليحمل اسمي أمام أمم وملوك وبني إسرائيل.» (اع15:9). 
‏وهكذا، أُعطينا هذه السكنى بالروح مع الآب والابن، فوق، في المنازل العليا. وتنازل الآب والابن ليسكنا عندنا هنا، تحت، في منازل كخيمة مؤقتة يعدانها في قلوبنا، ليحملا معنا حر النهار، ويشتركا معنا في ضيق الحياة. وهذا تنازل ما بعده تنازل من جهتهما، وتكريم ما بعده تكريم من نحونا، إذ بذلك نفهم أننا لسنا يتامى، بل صرنا فعلاً «أهل بيت الله»» (أف19:2)؛ وأذ قد صدق الوعد الذي ومد: «وها أنا معكم كل الأيام، إلو انقضاء الدهر.» (مت20:28) 
‏ثم علينا أن ندرك ونتحقق، أن هذه السكنى لها ما يشهد عليها في أعماقنا، فهي حقيقة ناطقة ومحسوسة، هذا يؤكده القديس يوحنا: «ومن يحفظ وصاياه، يثبت فيه (في المسيح)، وهو(المسيح) فيه، وبهذا نعرف أنه يثبت فينا, من الروح الذي أعطانا» ( ايو13:4). وأيضاً: «بهذا نعرف أنا نثبت فيه وهو فينا, أنه قد أعطانا من روحه.» (ايو13:4) 
«فإنكم أنتم هيكل اله الحى, كما قال الله، إني سأسكن فيهم, وأسير بينهم, وأكون لهم إلهاً وهم يكونون لى شعباً.» (2كو16:6‏) 
‏وهذه الآية مجموعة من عدة نبوات كالآتي: 
خر45:29 [وَأَسْكُنُ فِي وَسْطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً.]
لا 11:26-12 [وَأَجْعَلُ مَسْكَنِي فِي وَسَطِكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْذُلُكُمْ نَفْسِي, وَأَسِيرُ بَيْنَكُمْ وَأَكُونُ لَكُمْ إِلَهاً وَأَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً.]
أر 33:31 [بَلْ هَذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً.]
أر 38:32 [وَيَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً وَأَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً.]
حز 20:11 [لِيَسْلُكُوا فِي فَرَائِضِي وَيَحْفَظُوا أَحْكَامِي وَيَعْمَلُوا بِهَا, وَيَكُونُوا لِي شَعْباً فَأَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً.]
حز 28:36 [وَتَسْكُنُونَ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُ آبَاءَكُمْ إِيَّاهَا, وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً وَأَنَا أَكُونُ لَكُمْ إِلَهاً.]
حز 26:37-27 [وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَهُمْ عَهْدَ سَلاَمٍ, فَيَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ عَهْداً مُؤَبَّداً, وَأُقِرُّهُمْ وَأُكَثِّرُهُمْ وَأَجْعَلُ مَقْدِسِي فِي وَسَطِهِمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَيَكُونُ مَسْكَنِي فَوْقَهُمْ, وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلَهاً وَيَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً.]
‏وينبغي أن نلاحظ أن ما صنعه الله قديما من تواجده في وسط الشعب في خيمة الاجتماع وحلوله في الهيكل المصنوع بالآيادي، الذي كان صورة أو شبه السماويات وظلها، هذا حققه الله بالفعل بذاته بسكناه في الكنيسة كجسده السري: [أيها الإكليروس وكل الشعب، بطلبة وشكر، بهدوء وسكوت، ارفعوا أعينكم إلى ناحية المشرق، لتنظروا المذبح وجسد ودم عمانؤئيل إلهنا موضوعين عليه. الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة قيام، السارافيم ذوو الستة الأجنحة, والشاروبيم الممتلئون أعيناً، يسترون وجوههم من بهاء عظمة مجده, غير المنظور ولا المنطوق به، يسبحون بصوت واحد, صارخين قائلين: قدوس، قدوس، قدوس، رب الصاباؤوت، السماء والأرض مملوءتان من مجدك الأقدس.]  
‏وبحلوله في قلب المؤمن، كهيكله الخاص تماماً، يكون كمن أعاد كتابة نواميسه وكلمته من على الألواح الحجرية إلى ألواح القلب اللحمية والى أذهانهم الروحية: «قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء ... أما أنا فأقول...» (راجع مت 5) 
‏واليك، أيها القارىء العزيز، أسوق كلمة توضيح، أن هذه الوعود تمت بكل صدق ودقة، وقد عاشها القديسون واختبروها، وشهدوا لها في الكنيسة الحية الخالدة. فعليك يقع اللوم، إذا لم تكن قد اختبرت شهادة الروح القدس في قلبك, واستقعت بالوعي الروحي المسيحي الذي فيك إلى صوت الروح، وهو يهتف في أعماقك: يا أبا الآب، وتلذذت بتعطفات أبوة الآب الحانية، وعاشرت المسيح الوديع المتواضع بالحت المتبادل، وامسكت بيده، ومسك بيدك ليعبر بك مضايق العالم وأهواله، وذقت تعزيات الروح القدس، وانسكبت من عينيك دموع الفرح، وطفر قلبك فيك من قوة الروح المشتعلة بنار المسيح. فهذه حقائق أشد يقيناً من كل ما وعيناه في هذا العالم، والحب يعرف هذا. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 سبتمبر 2017)

*24- الَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.​
‏المسيح، هنا، ينفي إمكانية مجيئه وسكناه في القلوب، عن الذين أحبوا الظلمة, فأبغضوا النور لزاماً، والذين أحبوا العالم الحافر فانجرفوا في تياره وعدموا حي الله تماماً، والذين حفظوا علوم الدنيا وغرقوا في فلسفات هذا العالم وأغانيه ولهوه ومسراته, فجهلوا وتنكروا لله وكلماته. 
‏والمسيح، هنا، يشهد على نفسه، أن كل ما قاله وسمعوه منه هو من الآب وله؛ لذلك فالذين لم يقبلوه ولم يحفظوه, هؤلاء صيروا أنفسهم غرباء عن الآب وأعداء: «محبة العالم عداوة لله» (يع4:4). والمسيح، هنا، يرد من بعيد على كلام يهوذا, ليس الإسخريوطي, لماذا سيظهر لهم وليس للعالم. هنا المسيح يبرز السبب بدقة ووضوح، وهو انعدام المحبة وتجاهل الوصية. فمحبة العالم تفصل الإنسان عن الله, ومحبة الله تفصل الإنسان عن العالم. والذي يمارس أعمال الظلمة، يبغض النور وأعمال النور رغماً عنه، بل ويحقد على أبناء النور.
«وَالْكلاَمُ (الأصح «الكلمة» اللوغس بالمفرد) الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي»: كرر المسيح, في أوضاع كثيرة, أن الآب هو المصدر الذي يتكلم منه المسيح, ويستمد فكره، بقصد استعلان الآب في ذاته، واستعلان وحدته الذاتية مع الآب، ورفع الكلام الذي يتكلم به إلى مستوى الرسالة الإلهية, اللوغس الخارج من عند الآب, الكلمة, التي إذا قبلها الإنسان بالأذن الروحية، واحتفظ بها في قلبه, ومارس محتواها الروحي، فإنه يدرك سر الآب والابن، سر الحب الإلهي، ويحياه ويلتحم به. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 سبتمبر 2017)

*25- بِهَذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ.
26- وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي (الباراكليت) الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.​
المسيح هنا يُجمّل جميع ما قاله في هذا المساء. وقد شر المسيح، مرارا، أن التلاميذ لم يكونوا على مستوى الفهم الصحيح لهذا الكلام, الأمر الذي لم يمنع المسيح من الاستمرار في الحديث, مستنداً على أن الروح القدس حينما يحل عليهم, سيذكرهم بكل ما قاله ويشرحه لهم. وهذا ما تم بالفعل، إذ نحن هنا فى إنجيل يوحنا بصدد تسجيلات هي من إلهام الروح القدس بلا نزاع، والتي بلغت من العمق والدقة في المعاني، والترتيب في سردها، درجة أرهقت أذهان جميع العلماءء بسبب الحكمة المذهلة التي كُتبت بها هذه الأحاديث. ويكفي أن يطلع القارىء على الأصحاح السابع عشر، ثم يسأل كيف سجل القديس يوحنا صلاة المسيح هذه بكل العمق والدقة اللذين فيها, والوقت كان مساء (وغالبأ كان المكان جبل الزيتون)، والظلام يلف المكان كله، والعقول متحيرة مما يحدث أمامهم، والمخاطر التي كانوا يتوقعونها كل لحظة؟ نعم, كيف كتب القديس يوحنا، أو كيف وعى كلمات هذه الصلاة التي جاءت كلماتها، بل وحروفها, موزونة بكل دقة بميزان اللاهوت بما يفوق كل حكمة الإنسان وإدراكاته. نعم, كيف تم ذلك؟ وكيف احتفظ بها الفديس يوحنا أكثر من ستين سنة حتى دونها؟ أليس هذا هو الروح القدس الذي كان حاضراً في ذهن القديس يوحنا، حسب وعد المسيح، ليرفع فكره كلمة كلمة إلى فكر المسيح نفسه: «أما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح» (كو16:2). فكما كان المسيح يتكلم بفم الآب، هكذا كان القديس يوحنا يكتب بفكر المسيح، والروح القدس يوحي إليه بالإنجيل كلمة كلمة, كما يقول القديس بطرس: «مسوقين من الروح ‏القدس.» (2بط 21:1) 
«البارقليط الروح القدس»: ويلاحظ هنا أن الاسم الكامل لشخص الروح سبق أن وضعه الإنجيل: «الباراكليت» وهو اسم علم مذكر، بعد أن كان «روح الآب» و «روح الابن» و «الروح القدس» كلها تأتي في حالة الحياد الجنسي أي لا مذكر ولا مؤنث. أما البارا كليت فهو، وإن كان يعبر عن صفة، إلا أنه يجيء كاسم شخص مذكر عاقل، تماماً على مستوى ألـ آب وألـ ابن. 
«يرسله الآب باسمى»: هنا يتذكر القارىء أن المسيح جاء باسم الآب: «أنا قد أتيت باسم أبي» (يو43:5‏) = أنا هو؛ وها هو الروح القدس يأتي باسم المسيح, فكما كانت مهمة المسيح هي الإعلاء والتعريف بالآب وتمجيده، هكذا الروح القدس، فمهمته هي الإعلان عن المسيح، والتعريف بالابن وتمجيده: «ذاك يمجدنى, لأنه يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم‏» (يو14:16)‏, «....روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي» (يو26:15). وكما كان المسيح لا يتكلم من نفسه بل من الآب، هكذا الروح القدس «لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به» (يو13:16‏). وكما أن المسيح اقتصرت رسالته التعليمية على التلاميذ، كذلك الروح القدسى، فإن رسالته تقتصر على الكنيسة. 
‏المسيح فتح وعي الرسل ليتقبلوا سر الآب؛ والروح القدس أعطى الكنيسة الوعي المسيحي لتتقبل سر التجسد: أن «‏يسوع رب» (1‏كو3:12)، وأن «الله ظهر في الجسد.» (1تى16:3‏)
‏ويلزم أن ندرك المعنى الإنجيلي لكلمة «الاس» الذي طالما شرحناه, والذي يفيد الشخص الإلهي وطبيعته وقوته وعمله وقوله ومشيئته. لذلك جاء قول المسيح: «يرسله الآب "باسمي"»، أي يرسله حاملاً مهمة الكشف والإعلان والتسليم لشخص المسيح، من حيث أقنومه الإلهي، وطبيعته، وقوته ء وعمله ء وقوله، ومشيئته. 
‏وهذا المعنى يوضحه، على المستوى العملي، قول القديس بولس: «أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه, في الإنسان الباطن، ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم، وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسون في المحبة» (أف16:3-18) 
«يرسله الآب»: ‏«يرسله» هنا فعل يأتي في صيغة المستقبل الدائم؛ فالروح القدس هو في حالة إرسال دائم من الآب، للاعلان وللتكميل والشهادة فيما يخص الابن المتجسد، وإرساليته, أي الخلاص؛ كما أن «يرسله الآب» تجيء في زمن المستقبل الدائم بمعنى امتداد إرسالية الابن, فكأن المسيح لا يزال يكمل إرسالية الآب له، من واقع إرسالية الروح القدس للكنيسة كلها! 
«يعلمكم كل شيء, ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم»: ‏عمل الروح القدس كان يؤدي هاتين الوظيفتين: يعلم ويذكر. أي يعلم بحسب قدرته الفائقة في الاستعلان لكل الأمور التي تخص المسيح في شخصه, والتي تختص بالخلاص، وأسرار الحياة مع الله؛ وأيضاً يذكر التلاميذ بأقوال المسيح وكلماته، كما خرجت من فم المسيح، بمزيد من الاستنارة وقوة البصيرة، وحدة الذكاء والذاكرة. وهذه كلها واضحة في إنجيل يوحنا ورسائله، و بقية الأناجيل والرسائل . 
‏وقوله: «يعلمكم كل شيء»، يوضح قول المسيح لتلاميذه: «إن لى أموراً كثيرة أيضاً لأقول لكم، ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن. وأما متى جاء ذاك، روح الحق، فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق» (يو12:16-13) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 سبتمبر 2017)

*27- «سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ.​
«وأقطع معهم عهد سلام, فيكون معهم عهداً مؤبداً» (حز26:37) 
«ويُدعى امه عجيباً، مشيراً، إلهاً، قديراً، أباً أبدياً، رئيس السلام.»(إش6:9‏) 
«سلام»: ‏أصل الكلمة العبرية هو ‏«شالوم ‏، وهي في العهد القديم ذات معان واستخدامات كثيرة، وأكثرها يختص بالحياة في الدنيا. ويقابلها باليونانية: «إيريني». وفي الاستخدامات المدنية ينحصر معناها في المعنى المقابل للعداوة؛ أما في الاستخدامات في أسفار العهد الجديد، فتنطلق انطلاقة رأسية بارعة لتشرح العلاقة الصحيحة مع الله, التي هي أصل ومنبع كل ما يصيب الإنسان من خير أو شر، وما يتحكم في سلوكه وصفاته وأهدافه وكل حياته، ليس الحاضرة فقط بل والمستقبلة أيضاً!! 
‏ولا تكفي مئات الصفحات لنجمع فيها أصل وتفرعات هذه الكلمة الخصبة جداً، فهي نظير «المحبة». فالله محبة، والمسيح هو إله «السلام» (2كو11:13, فى9:4)، وهو الذي صالحنا مع الله، بعد عداوة، فأسس فينا «السلام» «بدم صليبه» (كو20:1). أخذاً وعطاءَ، فنحن الأن «لنا سلام مع الله» (رو1:5)، «والمسيح هو سلامنا» (أف14:2)، والسلام الذي يعطيه الله يسكن عقولنا، وهو «يفوق العقل» (في7:4)، أي يرفعه فوق  ذاته، ويدخله في الهدوء والسكينة الإلهية، وكذلك يسكن قلوبنا «ويملك عليها» (كو15:3‏)، فيوقف اضطرابها وجزعها ويدخلها في مجال الفرح الإلهي الذي يسود على الضيق والألم ويملك فوقه: «فرحين في الرجاء، صابرين في الضيق» (رو12:12)، «وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل، يحفظ قلوبكم وأفكاركم في المسيح يسوع.» (في7:4) 
‏وهكذا، فإن مجال سلام الله في الإنسان هو في القلب والعقل كليهما، القلب منبع والعقل مصب. 
«سلاماً أترك لكم. سلامي اعطيكم»: السلام الذي يتركه المسيح، والسلام الذي يعطيه، هنا، هو في موضعه اللائق تماماً، لأن الرب يتكلم ويركز على الفراق. وفي الآية (25) قال: «بهذا كلمتكم وأنا عندكم»، فهو الآن على أهبة الذهاب، وكأنه يقرؤهم السلام قبل ذهابه. 
‏ولكن السلام عند المسيح يعني شيئاً مختلفاً عن السلام عند العالم: «ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم». والمسيح هنا يذكر السلام في وضعين: الوضع الأول عهد، إنه يقطع عهداً مؤبداً يتركه لهم, بوضعه العام بدون تعريف: «سلاماً أترك لكم». والوضع الثاني، سلامه الخاص: «سلامي أعطيكم». أما السلام الأول بغير تعريف، فهو ليس التحية التي اعتاد أن يقولها لهم: «شالوم»، ولكنه في مفهومه الوداعي الأخير: «أتركه»، بمعنى «التركة» كميراث، بعد عشرة ستدخل تسجيلها النهائي لبداية عهد جديد. أما سلامه الخاص في وضعه الثاني، فهو «عطية» أو هبة، من نوع عطية الحياة الأبدية، وصفة دائمة لها: «وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية، ولن تهلك إلى الأبد.» (يو28:10‏). 
‏فالمسيح هنا يهب تلاميذه هبة السلام الإلهي الذي يفوق العقل (في7:4)، ويملك على القلب (كو15:3‏)، ويهدي الأقدام إلى طريق السلام (لو79:1)، وثمر بره يُزرع في السلام (يع18:3‏)، ويحل على أبناء السلام (لو6:10‏)، وأخيراً، سرف يتجلى بحلول الروح القدس ليدوم معهم ولهم إلى الأبد. 
‏ويلاحظ أن المسيح كرر عطيته للفرح مع السلام، وأيضاً فرحه الخاص: «وأتكلم بهذا في العالم، ليكون لهم فرحي كاملآ فيهم» (يو13:17). لأن الفرح والسلام صنوان عزيزان لا يفترقان. والسلام، إذا اقترن مع الفرح، فهو في مفهوم الإنجيل سبق تذوق لطبيعة الحياة الأبدية، مشتهى أمل الإنسان في الوجود: «لأنكم بفرح تخرجون، وبسلام تضضرون. الجبال والأكام تشيد أمامكم ترنماً، وكل شجر الحقل تصفق بالأيادي، عوضاً عن الشوك ينبت سروّ، وعوضاَ عن القريس يطلع آس، ويكون للرب اسماً علامة أبدية لا تنقطع» (إش12:55-13)، «لأن ليس ملكوت الله أكلاً وشرباً، بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس» (رو17:14)، «وأما ثمر الروح فهو محبة، فرح، سلام, طول أناة، لطف، صلاح، إيمان.» (غل22:5) 
‏ويلاحظ أن كل من الفرح والسلام الذي يهبه المسيح، سواء للتلاميذ أو للذين يؤمنون به، هو عطية روحية سماوية فائقة، يعطيها المسيح للذين يحبونه، الأن في هذا الزمان الحاضر ليحول به طبيعة الموت داخلنا (بسبب الخطية) إل حياة (بسبب بره الشخصي). الأمر الذي لخصه في قوله: « بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو24:5) 
‏كما يلاحظ بشدة قوله: «ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم» (يو22:16)، بمعنى أنه يوازن كل أتعاب وضيقات الزمان الحاضر ويغلبها، على مستوى: ليس كما يعطيكم العالم, أعطيكم أنا سلامي!! 
‏والير في هذا السلام القوي الدائم والفرح الكامل المقيم, هو انهما سلام المسيح الشخصي وفرح المسيح الشخصى. الذي يمارس بهما الإعلان عن حضوره وعمله في القلب: «كلمتكم بهذا، لكي يثبت فرحي فيكم ويكمل فرحكم» (يو11:15)، بمعنى أن فرحي يتحول فيكم إلى فرحكم, فيصبح فرحا ثابتاً في المسيح وبه!! وهذه هي النتيجة الحتمية لقوله: «اثبتوا في محبتي» (يو9:15)، «اثبتوا في وأنا فيكم» (يو4:15). وهذا هو ميدان الجهاد المطروح أمام المسيحي. 
«ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيم أنا, لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب»:  نعم، فعطية المسيح إلهية، روحية، ثابتة باقية إلى الأبد؛ أما عطية العالم فهي تبدو ناضرة، مخضرة, زاهية، وجميلة إلى زمن، كالزرع اليانع والزهرة الجميلة، ولكن سرعان ما يذبل الزرع ويجف الزهر فيسقط. فسلام العالم مع الناس ومع الجسد إل يوم أو إلى ساعة، وحزنه وغمه وقلقه إلى أيام وسنين. ما يعطى باليمين يأخذه بالشمال, وما يوهب في الشباب يُنزع في الشيخوخة. وأن يدوم في العالم سلام فهذا ضرب من المحال, فأعظم سلام يعطيه العالم للانسان هو سلام الموت؛ أما سلام المسيح  ففوق أنه يبقى ويدوم، فهو يسود فوق اضطرابات انحياة، ويرفع القلب والفكر فوق زعازع الدنيا: «ثقوا, أنا قد غلبت العالم.» (يو33:16‏) 
‏«لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب»: موقف التلاميذ بفراق المسيح سيكون غاية في الحرج, غنمات مستضعفة وسط ذئاب شرهة للقتل وسفك الدماء، ولكن هوذا المسيح يستودعهم وديعة السلام، ضامناً لهم وللكنيسة كلها بهم، ومن بعدهم، هذا السلام كعطية فائقة. وقد أثبتت كل الأزمنة السالفة، بكل محنها البالغة حد الهول، صدق الرب. 
‏و«السلام» في الأصل العبري يأتي من أصل «سالم»، أي غير منقوص أومفقود شيء مهما اعتدي عليه. وبهذا تغنى إشعياء النبي: «يجعل الخلاص أسوارا ومترسة. افتحوا الأبواب لتدخل الأمة البارة الحافظة الأمانة. ذو الرأي الممكن تحفظه سالماً سالماً, لأنه عليك متوكل» (إش1:26-3) 
‏المسيح لما أعطى سلامه الخاص، حق له أن ينبههم عن الاضطراب، لأن سلامه يعتبر قوة غالبة ومنتصرة فوة كل أسباب الاضطراب. ثم ينبغي أن نفهم أن المسيح هنا يعطي «أمراً»: «لا تضطرب قلوبكم، ولا ترهب», هذا أمر واضح وصريح، فهو وصية، ووصية المسيح تحمل وعداً إلهيأ وكأنها دعاء، ودعاء الله له قوة التنفيذ في داخله. فكل أمر للسميح يحمل في طاعته قوة التنفيذ. وقد شرحنا الاضطراب سابقاً (انظر شرح الأية1:14)، أنه يكون بسبب الخوف من المجهول، كنتيجة لانقطاع الربط التي تربط القلب بقاعدته الثابتة الأمينة، وهو الل. كذلك الرهبة، وهي الجزع، وتكشف عن فقدان الإيمان، أيضأ كنتيجة للارتباط بالجسد والعالم, والرهبة والخوف هما على قمة الخطايا التي تحرم الإنسان من الحياة الأبدية (رؤ8:21). 
‏وقد صارت عطية السلام، كقوة، توهب من فم الرسل والتلاميذ ضمن أهم مؤهلاتهم: «وأي بيت دخلتموه، فقولوا أولاً سلام لهذا البيت. فإن كان هناك ابن السلام، يحل سلامكم عليه, وإلا فيرجع إليكم» (لو5:10-6). وقول الرب إن السلام يرجع إليهم في حالة عدم استحقاق آخذه، يفيد إفادة قاطعة أن السلام قوة روحية فعالة من الله، تخرج مع النطق لتسكن القلب والفكر، وتملأ النفس. فإذا لم تجد لها مكاناً في الأخرين, تعود مرة أخرى إلى ناطقها، لتسكن فيه وتزيده سلاماً، لأن كلمة الله لا تعود فارغة: «هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي، لا ترجع إلي فارغة، بل تعمل ما سررت به، وتنجح فيما أرسلتها له.» (إش11:55) 
‏والرسل والتلاميذ وكل خدام الله الأمناء الأقوياء بالروح، أُعطي لهم أن يمنحوا سلام الله الذي يتبعهم أينما صاروا وأينما حلوا، كقوة روحية مرافقة . 
‏وقد أخذت الكنيسة هذا الدعاء الوداعي للمسيح «سلامي أعطيكم»، ووضعته في فم الكاهن ليعطيه للشعب, أهل بيت الله, عند بدء كل صلاة: السلام للجميع, وختاماً لكل صلاة : «اذهبوا بسلام، سلام الرب مع جميعكم». وفي كلا الدعائين يكون رد الشعب: «ومع روحك أيضاً». وهذا الدعاء يستمد قوته من عطاء المسيح، فسلام المسيح هو قوة الصلح الذي أقامه المسيح بين الإنسان والله بدم صليبه (كو20:1)، وكأنما يفتتح الكاهن الصلاة باستحقاق دم المسيح، ليملك سلام المسيح على عقول المؤمين، ليشتركوا في العبادة بأذهان صاحية، وبختمها بعطاء السلام، كوديعة في قلوبهم، يعيشرن بها في مواجهة أتعاب الحياة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 سبتمبر 2017)

*28- سَمِعْتُمْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ ثُمَّ آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لَكُنْتُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ أَمْضِي إِلَى الآبِ لأَنَّ أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي.​
كانت هذه الأية موضع اجتهاد ونقاش ومساجلة وحوار؛ بل ومقاومة، وقد اتخذها الهراطقة أساساً لإيمانهم الخاطىء وعقائدهم المنحرفة، إذ اعتبروها تفيد أن الابن أقل من الآب من جهة طبيعته، أي أنه ليس مساوياً للآب من جهة اللاهوت. 
‏إن محور الجدل والمحاولات الكثيرة التي أرهقت اللاهوت المسيحي في هذه الآية هي قول المسيح: «لأن أبي أعظم مني». وفي هذه المعلومة، إذا انحرف الفكر عن البساطة الإعجازية التي فيها، يسقط في هوة تقسيم اللاهوت إلى أعظم وأقل، وبالتال وضع الابن في وضع متدني عن الآب، ورفع الآب إلى درجة المسئول عن الابن. 
‏وسنعرض للقارىء الشرح ونقدمه على جزئين: 
الجزء الأول: «لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون». 
الجزء الثاني: «لأن أبي أعظم مني». 
‏وسوف نقدم الجزء الثانى على الجزء الأول لأن هذا يستلزمه الشرح، بسبب تقديم المسيح كلمة «لأن» في الجزء الثاني من الأية، وهذا يجعل الجزء الأول «كنتم تفرحون» تابعاً للجزء الثاني من الأية: «لأن أبي أعظم مني». 
‏فترتيب الشرح يكون هكذا:«‏لأن أبي أعظم مني، لو علمتم ذلك، لكنتم تفرحون لأني أنا ذاهب ثم أتي إليكم». ولكن قوة الآية تكمن في جزئها الثاني الذي قدمناه هنا. 
‏وبادىء الأمر نقول، إن شرح الآية يستلزم دائمأ التمسك بموضعها في الكلام. فلا يصح إطلاقاً ‏أن نخلع الآية من مجرى الحديث ومن موضعها في الكلام، لكي نشرحها بمفردها، ونقسيها على الأصول اللاهوتية، بطرق اجتهادية تأملية. 
‏فإذا أخذنا الآية التي نحن بصددها، ومحورها هو: «لأن أبي أعظم مني»، نجد أن الظروف التي أوحت إلى قولها هي كالأ تي: 
‏أولاً: المسيح يتكلم في هذا الأصحاح وما قبله وما بعده عن الفراق الذي سيتم بينه وبين التلاميذ، بذهابه إلى الآب، وهو يجتهد ليوضح لهم أهميته. 
‏ثانياً: روح التعزية التي حاول المسيح أن يحيط بها تلاميذه، حتى يخفف عنهم الحزن والضيق الذي ألم بهم. 
‏ثالثا: محاولة التهوين من شأن الموت الذي سيجوزه، باعتباره فترة قصيرة, يقوم بعدها ويتراءى لهم ويكون معهم وهم معه. 
رابعاً: إن الموت الذي سيجوزه هو الوسيلة الهامة جداً التي بها سينطلق إلى الآب, مفتتحاً طريق الخلود، حاملأاً معه المختارين. 
خامساَ: ان في ذهابه إلى الآب هو مرتبط ارتباطاً أساسياً بإرسال الروح القدس، الذي سيقوم بتعزيتهم وتعليمهم وتذكيرهم بكل ما قاله لهم وعمله لهم، وأنه سيكون معهم وفيهم عوضاً عنه، بل ويكشف لحم حضوره الدائم. 
سادساً: تأكيده لهم أن ذهابه إلى الآب، ولو أنه سيفقدهم رؤيته، إلا أنه «خير لهم أن ينطلق» (راجع يو7:16)  من ان يبقى معهم. فهنا, ذهاب المسيح إلى الآب هو حالة قيمها ‏المسيح, أها أعظم وأكثر خيراً بالنسبة لهم هم. 
‏واضح, إذن، أن قول المسيح: «لأن أبي أعظم مني» هو مقولة خاصة بالظروف المحيطة بها وهي ذهاب المسيح إلى الآب، الذي هو حالة أفضل للتلاميذ وأكثر خيراً بالنسبة لهم. وهذا يجب أن يجعلهم يفرحون. لأن النتائج المتحصلة من ذهابه إلى الآب قد أجملها لهم بقوله أنه إذا انطلق، سيطلب من الآب أن يرسل لهم باسمه معزياً أخر، هو الروح القدس. والروح القدس سيتولى شرح وتذكير التلاميذ بكل ما قاله المسيح، بالإضافة إلى أنه سيستعلن لحم كلق الحق, ويعرفهم بكل شيء, ويكشف لهم حقيقة المسيح وكل ما يختص به، لأنه سيكون واسطة حلول المسيح فيهم، بالإضافة إلى أنه سيمجد المسيح فيهم وبهم، أي يجعلهم شهودا وآلات لتمجيد المسيح. 
‏هذا كله سيكون ثمرة ذهابه إلى الآب، فكيف لا يفرحون, إن كانوا قد أحبوا المسيح حقاً؟ 
‏الجزء الثاني: «لأن أبي أعظم مني». 
حينما يقول الابن إن أبي أعظم مني، فهو يتعرض لقانون الأبوة والبنوة, في وضعه الإلهي الأمثل, الذي منه خرجت كل أبوة وبنوة في العالم, فالآب أعظم من الابن ليس لأنه أعظم جنساً, فاللاهوت في هذا واحد لا ينقسم ولا يتعالى أو يتعاظم في نفسه على نفسه, فالجوهر، أي الطبيعة، في الله واحد وبسيط غير متجزىء. 
‏ولكن لما يقال أن جنس بني آدم هو بنوة وابوة، أو بالاختصار أن جنس الإنسان كجنس هو وحدة أو «واحد» يقوم على الذات الإنسانية التي فيها الابوة البنوة، فالإنسان ذكراً كان أو أنثى هو إنسان، أي جنس واحد، وأصلاً خلق الله الجنس الإنساني ليكون واحداً وأتت المرأة كجزء منه وضلعاً من ضلوعه، لذلك يقال أن الرجل والمرأة حينما يتزاوجان يصيران مرة أخرى ‏جسداً واحداً. 
فلو ارتفعنا إلى جنس الألوهة، وهو واحد حتماً، فهو حتما يقوم على الذات الواحدة التي تمثله أو تكونه، وهذا الجنس يقوم بالتال على الأبوة الواحدة الوحيدة والبنوة الواحدة الوحيدة فى الذات الكاملة الواحدة. وكون الآب أعظم من الابن في ذات الله الواحدة لا يفرق ولا يثني في الذاات, ولكن هذا هو قانون الا الأبوة والبنوة في الله, الذي انبثقت منه كل ابوة وبنوة في العالم بقانونها الأدبي, أن الآب يكون دائماً أعظم من الابن أدبيا, وليس طبيعة, ولا جنساً، ولا موهبة, ولا قوة, لأن الأعظم في الأبوة الإنسانية لا يفيد أي صفة كانت سوى صفة الابوة, أو اسم الآب في الذاتية البشرية وحسب. 
‏فكون الآب أعظم من الابن, فهذا هو قانون قيام الذات الذي يضمن وحدتها وكمالها, فالله الآب يعطي الله الابن ليس لأنه أغنى ولا أقوى, ولكن منطق الذات المتكاملة يحتم بالحب عطاءً وأخذاً لتصير الذات مكتفية بذاتها وفي ذاتها. والحب يمثل العطاء الأعظم والأقوى في الذات الإلهية: «فالآب يحب الابن» لأن هذا هو قانون الأبوة الحتمي, والابن يحب الآب, إنما كرد فعل مساو تماماً, فهذا أيضأ قانون وفعل البنوة الحتمي, وهذا الحب المتبادل, يعطي للذات اكتفاءها. لذلك حينما يقول المسيح باعتباره الابن. «أبي أعظم مني» فهو يشير إلى علاقة, فالحب في الله هو طبيعة العلاقة القائمة في الذات المتكاملة. لذلك, فالذات الإلهية هي «الاكتفاءه» المطلق الوحيد (الكائن بذاته). 
‏لذلك يقول المسيح في الأصحاح الخامس: «لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الابن أيضاً أن تكون له حياة في ذاته» (يو26:5)، فهو لم يعطه حياة بل «أعطاه أن تكون له حياة في ذاته». هذا أيضأ هو قانون الأبوة والبنوة العام. وفي الإنسان يكون نفس الوضع، لو أخذناه ليس على مستوى الفرد الواحد كأب إنما لو أخذناه على مستوى الذات الإنسانية الواحدة كجنس، فإن الآبوة في الذات الإنسانية أعطت بكيانها أن يكون للبنوة حياة في ذاتها, وهذه الحقيقة لا تظهر على مستوى الفرد الواحد في الجنس البشري إلا على مستوق النسل، حيث يعطي الآب حياة لابنه بالنسل، فتظهر الحياة، وهي تنتقل من الآب إلى الابن, وهذا حتمه حكم الموت, لأنه بدون أن ينسل الإنسان تتوقف حياته على الأرض وتتلاشى الذات الإنسانية من العالم المادي. فلكي تظل الذات الإنسانية كائنة، وقائمة على الأرض، تحتم عليها أن تسلم شعلة الروح التي فيها، بالنسل، إلى خلف لها، لتبقى وتدوم على الأرض. 
أما الله فهو الكائن بذاته، والحي بجوهره الذي لا يعرف الموت ولا التغيير، وهو قائم دائم بذاته ليس فيه ظل دوران (الحركة ويتبعها الزمن), فهو فوقة الزمان والأكوان، وكل كيان يستمد منه كيانه، وهو هو، لا يتغير، ولا يتبدل، وسنوه لا تفنى!! 
‏لذلك, فالذات الإلهية منزهة عن النسل لذاتها. لأن الابوة فيها دائمة بحياتها الازلية فيها, والبنوة دائمة بحياتها الأزلية فيها أيضا. فلا الآبوة تحتاج إلى من يقيمها, فهي قائمة دائمة, ولا البنوة تحتاج إلى من يكملها, فهي كاملة مع الآب في ذات واحدة. 
‏والأبوة في الله غير منحصرة في ذاتها، بل تعطي عطاءَ أزلياً وأبدياً, فكل ما لها للابن. والابن غير منحصر في هذا الميراث الأبوي, بل يعمل به لحساب الآب, فكل غنى ميراثه في الآب يرده للآب, عملاً, سواء كان الحب أو المجد أو الكرامة, حتى أن الابن, كما عرفناه في المسيح, سُمى بل تعين لنا رباً, لمجد الآب!! «ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب.» (في11:2) 
‏والمجد الذي أعطاه الآب للابن: «المجد الذي كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم (يو5:17)، رده الابن للآب أعمالاً: «أنا مجدتك على الأرض» (يو4:17‏)؛ والحب الذي أعطاه الآب للابن: «الحب الذي أحببتني به» (يو26:17)، رده المسيح للآب بصورة منظورة لنا، في ذبيحة محبته على الصليب، صلحاً للعالم كله مع الآب: «أي إن الله كان في المسيح مُصالحا العالم لنفسه» (2كو19:5)، وتطهيراً لكل خطاة الأرض: «الله، بعد ما كلم الآباء بالأنبياء قديماً، بأنواع وطرق كثيرة؛ كلمنا في هذه الأيام الأخيرة في ابنه، الذي جعله وارثاً لكل شيء، الذي، به أيضاً عمل العالمين؛ الذي، وهو بهاء مجده, ورسم جوهره، وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا، جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالى.» (عب1:1-3) 
‏وبالاختصار, وبشمول يفوق العقل, فإن كل ميراث الابن في الآب, أو بمعنى آخر كل غنى الروح والمعرفة والمجد كميراث للابن, منحه الابن للذين آمنوا بالآب وبه. فورث الإنسان مع الابن في الله, الأمر المذهل للعقل, فقد صرنا بالمسيح وفيه «ورثة الله, وارثون مع المسيح» (رو17:8). وأهم ما في هذا الميراث هو «البنوة»» الدائمة, فهذا هو الملكوت الممنوح للانسان, ميراث خيرات الله الروحية كبنين. وهكذا, بقدر ما ورث الابن الآب, رده للآب مشمولا بدخول الإنسان هذا الميراث عينه, ليستوعب هذا الغنى الأبدي ‏اللانهائي. 
‏ولكن ميراث الابن للآب لا يشمل عطايا خارج الكيان الجوهري في الذات الإلهية، لأن كل ما للآب هو للابن، وكل ما هو للابن هو للآب: «وكل ما هو لى، فهو لك. وما هو لك، فهو لى« (يو10:17). لهذا يقول المسيح: «أنا والآب واحد» (يو30:10). ولكن يتضمن العطاء والأخذ في الله بين الآب والابن تواجد الآب في الابن والابن في الآب. فكل واحد يعطي ذاته للآخر, بصورة فائقة, بحسب الطبيعة الفائقة لله. ولكن حتى هذا التواجد المطلق بين الآب والابن, استثمره الابن في الإنسان, لحساب غنى اللاهوت. فكما تواجد «الابن» في الجسد البشري فتجسد وصار «ابناً للانسان», وهو حامل البنوة الإلهية وكل غناها وميراثها؛ هكذا أعطى الإنسان، بصورة ما، كل من يؤمن ويقبل الابن المتجسد، أي المسيح، أن يتواجد الابن فيه، على قدر ما يطيق الإنان ويحتمل: «اثبتوا فيّ، وأنا فيكم» (يو4:15‏). وعاد يخاطب الآب بهذا القول العجيب: «ولست أسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط (التلاميذ), بل أيضاً من أجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم, ليكون الجميع واحداً, كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فّي وأنا فيك, ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا.» (يو20:17-21) 
‏والمسيح, لكي يمهد هذا التواجد العالى القدر ويجعله مناسباً وممكنا يقول: «وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني، ليكونوا واحداء كما أننا نحن واحد.»(يو23:17) 
‏ثم يعود المسيح ليطبق التوازي في الوجود, مع حفظ الفارق بين ما للاهوت وما للانسان, هكذا: «أنا فيهم, وأنت فيّ, ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد.» (يو23:17) 
‏وهنا، وفي كل مرة يشدد المسيح أن هذا الوجود الجديد للانسان في عمق الصلة الأبوية والبنوية في الله هو آية، دائمأ تكون لحساب الآب ليراها العالم: «ليعلم العالم أنك أرسلتني» وأحببتهم كما أحببتنى.» (يو23:17) 
‏وهكذا تبدو رسالة الابن المتجسد في العالم كلها لحساب الآب. 
‏وهكذا أيها القارىء العزيزه ينكشف سر الإيمان المسيحي الأعظم ، الذي كان مخفيا مدى كل الدهور السالفة، الذي أعلنه الله بإرساله الابن إلى العالم متجسداً، ليستعلن لنا «سر الآب والابن» الذي به صار تجديد الخليقة البشرية ورفعها إلى مستوى البنوة لله، ومنحها كل مميزاتها، لحياة أبدية مجيدة، لسعادة الإنسان وفرحه، عوض كآبة عبودية الدهور السالفة والحزن والتنهد والبكاء تحت سخرة الشيطان والجسد، الذي كتب به الإنسان تاريخه السالف 
‏نستخلص من هذا, أن الآب أعظم من الابن لأن هذا هو قانون الأبوة والبنوة؛ كذلك فالآب يعطي والابن يأخذ، وهذا أيضأ قانون الأبوة والبنوة، وهذا يرتد على الذات ليعطيها الاكتفاء والكمال والوحدانية الخصبة. 
‏وبالنهاية، نكون قد بلغنا العمق والغنى في قول المسيح: «أبي أعظم مني»، والذي ينتهي إلى الاكتفاء والتكامل في الذات الإلهية, على أساس هذه الصفة التي تميز الابوة تمييزاً أدبياً مطلقاً، وهذا التمييز يجعل الذات الإلهية محبة ومحبوبة, عاملة غير ساكنة، متكلمة غير صامتة، بل متكلمة سامعة, مريدة فاعلة، ناظرة ومنظورة، راسلة ومرسلة, عالمة ومتعلمة, مجيدة وممجدة. 
‏وباختصار, هي ذات كاملة كمالاً مطلقاً، مكتفية في كيانها اكتفاءً مطلقاً. فالذات الإلهية، كأب وابن، واحدة، ووحدتها غير واقعة تحت العجز والعوز. فوحدانية الله خصبة, ومن خصوبتها يغتني العالم. هذا، وعلى أساس ذلك، نسمع من فم المسيح أسرار هذا التكامل بين الآب والابن:
+ «لأن الآب يحب الابن، ويريه جيع ما هو يعمله.» (يو20:5‏) 
‏+ «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني، وأتمم عمله.» (يو34:4) 
+ «لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نقسه شيئاً، إلا ما ينظر الآب...» (يو19:5) 
+ «أنا لا اقدر أن أفعل من نفسي شيئاً، كما أسمع أدين، وديونتي عادلة.» (يو30:5‏) 
+ «لأني لا أطلب مشيئتي، بل مشيئة الآب الذي أرسلني.» (يو16:7) 
+ «تعليمي ليس لى، بل للذي أرسلي.» (يو16:7) 
+ «أنا هو، ولست أفعل شيئاً من نفسي، بل أتكلم بهذا كما علمني أبي.» (يو28:8) 
+ «الذي أرسلني هو معي، ولم يتركي الآب وحدي، لأني في كل حين أفعل ما يرضيه.» (يو29:8) 
+ «أنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله» (يو40:8‏)
+ «لأني لم آت من نفسي، بل ذاك آرسلني.» (يو42:8) 
+ «لكي أكرم أبي، وأنتم تهينوني.» (يو49:8) 
+ «لأني لم أتكلم من نفسي، لكن الآب الذي أرسلني، هو أعطاني وصية ماذا أقول وبماذا أتكلم.» (يو49:12) 
+ «الكلام الذي أكلمكم به، لست أتكلم به من نفسي، لكن الآب الحال في هو يعمل الأعمال.» (يو10:14) 
‏هذه هي الابوة في الله، وهذه هي البنوة في الله، ليس بينهما أي تنافر أو شقاق أو تعال. يستحيل لأي إنسان يتمعن فى هذه الآيات أن يعثر على أي انقسام أو ثنائية، فالوحدة المطنقة بين الآب والابن والتكامل المطلق في الذات، يضمنها الحب المطلق من الآب نحو الابن، والطاعة المطلقة من الابن للآب. فالآب يشاء، والابن يكمل المشيئة بنفس القوة، والآب يتكلم والابن يعلم بنفس الكلام وبنفس الحكمة، والآب يعمل والابن يعمل بنفس القوة والاقتدار. 
‏فإذا قال الابن أن «الآب أعظم مني»، فلأنه «آب» فقط والابن يكرم الآب لأنه «ابن»: «لكني أكرم أبي، وأنتم تهينونني» (يو49:8). ولكن إذا خرجنا خارج هذه الدائرة الخاصة جداً والنورانية الفائقة بين الآب والابن, أي ندخل إلى ما يخصنا نحن من هذه الابوة والبنوة الإلهية، نسمع من المسيح التساوي المطلق فى الكرامة والمجد. 
«لكي يكرم الجميع الابن, كما يكرمون الآب. من لا يكرم الابن، لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله (يو23:5)= كرامة واحدة للآب والابن = إله واحد. 
«أنتم تؤمنون بالله, فآمنوا بى» (يو1:14) = الإيمان بالآب يُحتم الإيماذ بالابن، لأنهما ذات واحدة. 
‏« أبي يعمل حتى الآن، وأنا أعمل» (يو17:5) = العمل واحد بين الآب والابن 
«أنا والآب واحد.» (30:10‏) = واحد فى الجوهر والذات = إله واحد. 
«وكل ما هو لى فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لى.» (يو10:17‏) = ¬كل صفات ومميزات الآب هي في الابن وكل صفات وميراث الابن هي في الآب = وحدة الصفات والمميزات . 
«الذي رآني، فتد رأى الآب» (يو9:14) = الله الآب غير منظور. الله الابن هو منظور الآب. =  الآب والابن منظور واحد. 
‏« أنت أيها الآب في، وأنا فيك.» (يو21:17) = الكيان الواحد. 
«وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية، أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته = معرفة الآب والابن فيها الحياة الأبدية. 
هذه الآيات، تشير، بتأكيد، أن عمل الآب غير الظاهر يعمله الابن في الظاهر، كذلك المشيئة وكل شيء, فالآب والابن لهما عمل واحد ومشيئة واحدة. 
‏وفي الختام نقول إن المسيح إذا قال: «أبي أعظم مني»، فذلك لأنه هكذا ينبغي أن يرى الابن أباه، فالآب يتحتم أن يكون عظيمأ في عين الابن، لتكون الذات الإلهية كآب وابن عظيمة في تكاملها ووحدتها. أما من جهة العمل، فالتساوي في المشيئة والقدرة والحكمة هو مطلق بين الآب والابن، وأما من جهة الكرامة والمجد والعبادة والسجود فهو واحد بلا تفريق. 
‏الجزء الأول: «لو كنتم تحبونني, لكنتم تفرحون»: ‏يلاحظ القارىء أن هناك صلة قوية وأساسية بين قوله: «لو كنتم تحبوننى لكنتم تفرحون» وبين قوله: «لأني قلت أمضي إلى الآب لأن أبي أعظم مني». 
‏«لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون»: ‏هذه المعادلة قائمة بذاتها، كحقيقة أساسية في الإيمان المسيحي, لأن كل من أحب المسيح، ‏آحبه المسيح! وحب المسيح معه الفرح الدائم، الفرح الذي لا يُنطق به ومجيد: «الذي, وإن لم تروه، تحبونه. ذلك, وإن كنتم لا ترونه الآن, لكن تؤمنون به، فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد.» (ابط8:1‏) 
‏هذا ليس تعليماً بل اختباراً، وهو اختبار صادق مفتوح لكل من يريد. ولكن المسيح يكمل هذا الاختبار، بأن ينسبه بسبب آخر هام، وهو: «لأني قلت أمضي إلى الآب» أى أن هذا بحد ذاته ينبغي أن يكون سبباً أيضاً لكي تفرحوا، إن كنتم تحبوننى! 
‏فلماذا يكول ذهاب المسيح إلى الآب سببأ لكى نفرح، إن كنا صادقين فى محبة المسيح. 
‏هنا يمكن أن نفهم أن فرحنا يكون، إما للمسيح الذق نحبه لأنه سيكتسب مكاسب أخرى لحسابه، أو يكون فرحنا لأنفسنا بسبب المسيح الذق نحبه لأنه سيكتسب مكاسب أخرق لحسابنا. 
‏أولاً: مكاسب المسيح حينما يمضي إلى الآب لأن الآب أعظم منه: 
‏واضح أن مضي المسيح إلى الآب، معناه أنه يختم رسالته الجسدية على الأرض ليبدأ رسالته عند الآب، أي ينتقل من الرسالة الأقل إلى الرسالة الأعظم, وهذا يشمل عدة مكاسب لا تعد ولا تحصى، نذكر منها القليل الذي يسعفنا به درايتنا بسر الإنجيل. 
+ بادىء ذي بدء، سيقدم إلى الآب ذبيحته الحية، ليقف أمام الآب بجسده، كخروف قائم على عرش الله كأنه مذبوح (رؤ6:5‏). وهذه إضافة عجيبة ورهيبة لمركز الابن عند الآب, إذ سيأخذ الابن وصفاً جديدا دائماً لدى الآب بالنسبة لنا. 
+ «بعد هذا نظرت، وإذا باب مفتوح في السماء، والصوت الاول الذي سمعته كبوق يتكلم معي قائلاً: اصعد إلى هنا فأريك ما لا بد أن يصير بعد هذا. وللوقت صرت في الروح، وإذا عرش موضوع في السماء وعلى العرش جالس ... يخر الأربعة والعشرون شيخاً (قسيساً) قدام الجالس على العرش، ويسجدون للحي إلى أبد الأبدين, ويطرحون أكاليلهم أمام العرش، قائلين: أنت مستحق، أيها الرب، أن تأخذ المجد والكرامة والقدرة، لأنك أنت خلقت كل الأشياء  وهي بإرادتك كائنة وخُلقت. 
‏ورأيت على يمين الجالس على العرش سفراً مكتوبأ من داخل ومن وراء, مختوماً بسبعة ختوم (سفر الدينونة). ورأيت ملاكأ قويا ينادي بصوت عظيم: من هو مستحق أن يفتح السفر ويفك ختومه؟ ... فقال لي واحد من الشيوخ: لا تبك، هوذا قد غلب الأسد الذي من سبط يهوذا أصل داود، ليفتح السفر ويفك ختومه السبعة. ورأيت فإذا وسط العرش ... خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح ... فأتى وأخذ السفر.... ولما أخذ السفر، خرت الأربعة الحيوانات والأربعة والعشرون شيخاً أمام الخروف، ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملوءة بخوراً، هي صلوات القديسين، وهم يترنمون ترنيمة جديدة قائلين: مستحق أنت أن تأخذ السفر وتفتح ختومه, لأنلك ذُبحت واشتريتنا لله بدمك, من كل قبيلة ولسان وشعب وامة, وجعلتنا لإلهنا ملوكاً وكهنة, فسنملك على الأرض, ونظرت وسمعت صوت ملائكة كثيرين حول العرش ... وكان عددهم وبوات ربوات وألوف ألوف قائلين بصوت عظيم: مستحق هو الخروف المذبوح, أن يأخذ القدرة والغنى والحكمة والقوة والكرامة والمجد والبركة. 
‏وكل خليقة مما في السماء وعلى الأرض وتحت الأرض وما على البحر، كل ما فيها، سمعتها قائلة للجالس على العرش وللخروف: البركة والكرامة والمجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين ... فقال لى: هؤلاء هم الذين أتوا من الضيقة العظيمة، وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيضوا ثيابهم في دم الخروف، من أجل ذلك هم أمام عرش الله، ويخدمونه نهاراً وليلاً في هيكله، والجالس على العرش يحل فوقهم. لن يجوعوا بعد، ولن يعطشوا بعد، ولا تقع عليهم الشمس ولا شيء من الحر، لأن الخروف الذي في وسط العرش يرعاهم, ويقتادهم إلى ينابيع ماء حية, ويمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم» (رؤ 4و5و7) 
‏فكيف لا يفرح، ليس التلاميذ فقط,  بل كل من آمنوا بذبيحة المسيح الحية! وهو جالس وسط عرش الله أبيه. 
+ ونفرح له لأنه سيدخل ملكوته: أما كان يبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده» (لو26:24) 
‏هذا الملكوت الذي أعطاه إياه أبوه العظيم في أبوته: «شاكرين الآب الذي أهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور، الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة، ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته» (كو12:1-13)، فكيف لا يفرحون، إن كانوا فعلاً قد أحبوا المسيح، لأنه ذاهب إلى أبيه؟
+ «لتعلموا ما هو رجاء دعوته، وما هو غنى مجد ميراثه في القديسين، وما هي عظمة قدرته الفائقة نحونا نحن المؤمنين، حسب عمل شدة قوته الذي عمله في المسيح، إذ أقامه من الأموات, وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات, فوق كل رياسة وسلطان وقوة وسيادة وكل اسم يُسمى, ليس في هذا الدهر فقط, بل في المستقبل أيضاً؛ وأخضع كل شي تحت قدميه, وإياه جعل رأسأ فوة كل شيء, للكنيسة التي هي جسده, ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل.» (أف18:1-23) 
‏فكيف لا يفرحون بالمسيح وللمسيح، لأنه ذاهب إلى أبيه، إذ كانوا يحبونه حقاً؟ 
+ «فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلاً: دُفع إلى كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض, فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم, وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.» (مت18:28-19) 
‏فكيف لا يفرحون لأنه ذاهب إل الآب إن كانوا يحبونه حقاً؟ 
+ «إذ صعد إلى العلاء سبى سبياً (خلص المسبيين تحت الخطية وأخذهم كأسرى الرجاء)، وأعطى الناس عطايا. وأما أنه صعد، فما هو إلا إنه نزل أيضاً أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى. الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضاً فوق جميع السموات لكى يملأ الكل» (أف8:4-10) 
‏فكيف لا يفرحون للمسيح لأنه ذاهب إلى أبيه، إن كانوا يحبونه حقاً؟ 
‏ثانياً: مكاسبنا التي تدعونا أن نفرح, لأن المسيح ذاهب إلى أبيه إن كنا نحبه. 
أسباب لا حصر لها تدعونا أن نفرح ونتهلل لذهاب المسيح إلى أبيه. 
+ «بدم نفسه، دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس, فوجد فداءً أبدياً» (عب12:9) 
+ «لم يدخل إلى أقداس مصنوعة بيد، أشباه الحقيقية، بل إلى السماء عينها، ليظهر الأن أمام وجه الله لأجلنا. (عب24:9) 
+ «وأما هذا، فمن أجل أنه يبقى إل الأبد، له كهنوت لا يزول، فمن ثم يقد رأن  يخلص أيضأ إلى التمام الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله, إذ هو حي في كل حين, ليشفع فيهم.» (عب24:5-25) 
+ «وإن أخطأ أحد، فلنا شفيع عند الآب, يسوع المسيح البار.» (1يو1:2)
+ «أنا أمضى لاعد لكم مكاناً, وإن مضيت، وأعددت لكم مكاناً، آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إلىّ, حتى حيث أكون أنا, تكونون أنتم أيضاً» (يو2:14-3) 
+ «الحق الحق أقول لكم من يؤمن بي، فالأعمال التي أنا أعملها، يعملها هو أيضأ، ويعمل أعظم منها، لأني ماضى إل أبي. ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله, ليتمجد الآب بالابن» (يو12:14-13)
+ «وأنا أطلب من الآب, فيعطيكم معزياً آخر, ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد ... وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه ماكث معكم, ويكون فيكم, لا أترككم يتامى, إني آتي إليكم» (يو16:14-18) 
+ «واما المعزي, الروح القدس, الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي, فهو يعلمكم كل شيء, ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم.» (يو26:14) 
+ «الحق أقول لكم، إنكم أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد، متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده, تجلسون أنتم أيضأ على اثني عشر كرسياً, تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر.» (مت28:19) 
+ «وأنا أجعل لكم, كما جعل لى أبي, ملكوتاً لتأكلوا وتشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي ...» (لو29:12) 
+ «لأنه إن كنا، ونحن أعداء، قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه, فالأولى كثيراً, ونحن مصالحون, نخلص بحياته. وليس ذلك فقط, بل نفتخر أيضآ بالله بربنا يسوع المسيح, الذي نلنا به الآن المصالحة.» (رو10:5-11) 
+ «الروح نفسه أيضاً يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله. فإن كنا أولاداً، فإننا ورثة أيضاً, ورثة الله, ووارثون مع المسيح.» (رو16:8-17) 
‏وهكذا، في هذه الآية المزدحمة بالمعاني اللاهوتية (يو28:14)، التي اُعثر فيها ذوو البصائر الكليلة، وطوحت بهم في عدم الإيمان بوحدة الابوة والبنوة, وبمساواة الابن للآب في المجد والكرامة، رأينا كيف أسس بها هذا الإنجيل مبدأ تعظيم الابوة, ليس على حساب تعالي الآب عن الابن في أي القدرات أو الاختلاف بينهما في أي الصفات, بل على أساس تكريم الابن للآب المردود من الآب للابن بنفس المقدار والقوة. فإن كان الآب أعظم من الابن، فالابن هو الوارث والمالك لهذه العظمة وحده، وهي مردودة له، لأنه الواحد الوحيد الذي له أن يقول لله «أبي» بنوع الملكية والتخصص. فالله هو أبوه خاصة، والابن وحده هو الذي يملك الله كآب. 
‏فإن قال الابن: «أبي أعظم مني»، فعظمة أبيه هي له، وهي له خاصة، وهو يملكها، بل وقد أتى هو لكي يستعلنها في نفسه، وذهب إلى الآب ليغدق منها علينا. 
‏وبالنهاية، يلزم أن نفهم وننظر إلى تسامي عظمة الأبوة الإلهية على لسان المسيح «الابن» في هذه الآية، أنها في نطاق الوحدة والتساوي المطلق بين الآب والابن في جوهر اللاهوت الواحد، بكل خصائصه وشمائله. 
‏أما بالنسبة للآية، ككل، فإن الذى يحب المسيح حقاً ويؤمن أنه ذهب إلى الآب فعلاً، فهو الذى ينال وعد مجيئه، ووعد إرساله الروح القدس من عند الآب. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 سبتمبر 2017)

*29- وَقُلْتُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ.​
«الآن»: «‏الآن» هنا هي ساعة المحنة التي ابتدأت بالفعل. «الآن دينونة هذا العالم. الآن يُطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً» (يو31:12). لقد أحاط المسيح ذهن التلاميذ بكل الجوانب الظلمة لهذه التجربة القادمة، فكان «صادقاً وأميناً» (رؤ14:3)، ولكنه أعطاهم كل الدلائل الواثقة، التي يمكن أن يعتمدوا عليها ليعبروا هذه المحنة، دون أن يتزعزعوا. «لا تضطرب قلوبكم، أنتم تؤمنون بالله, فآمنوا بي» (يو1:14). ولكن المسيح اعتمد كثيراً على ما بعد المحنة, حينما يكتشف التلاميذ, ونحن معهم, صدق وأمانة المسيح في كل ما قال، قبل أن يحدث، بخصوص المحنة العظمى التي سيجوزها: الموت!! بكل أهواله, ليجدوا في القيامة تحقيق الوعد، ليصير إيمانهم بالمسيح وثيقاً، وإلى الأبد, وعلى مستوى الإيمان بالله: «أقول لكم الآن، قبل أن يكون، حتى متى كان,  تؤمنون أني أنا هو» (يو19:13) 
«قلت لكم»: ما قاله المسيح في كل ما يختص بالآلام المزمعة والمحنة التي سيواجهها التلاميذ لفترة قصيرة ‏للغاية، هي بحساب الزمن لم تزد عن ثلاثة أيام، ولكنها بحساب استعلان أعمال الله فهي مخاض الدهور السالفة كلها، منذ واجه الإنسان خروجه من لدن الله. 
‏لقد تحمل التلاميذ أصعب فترة انتقال واجهتها البشرية، ولا يمكن وصف صعوبتها وحقيقتها، إلا بما وصفه المسيح: «أنتم ستحزنون، ولكن حزنكم يتحول إلى فرح. المرأة وهى تلد تحزن، لأن ساعتها قد جاءت. ولكن متى ولدت الطفل، لا تعود تذكر الشدة لسبب الفرح ، لأن قد وُلد إنسان في العالم. فأنتم كذلك، عندكم الأن حزن. ولكني سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم، ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم.» (يو20:16-22). 
‏ولكن اسمع الوجه الأخر لهذا الحزن وهذه المحنة، إنها «التجديد»: «أنتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد» (مت28:19). حيث هذه الكلمة اليونانية من أصل (     )، حيث يصير معنى الكلمة: يولد ثانية, أو يولد من جديد, أو تفيد معنى «العودة من السبي». وعلى العموم تفيد في العهد الجديد: «القيامة», أو التجديد بالمعمودية. 
‏هذا الوصف، بكل عمقه، ينطبق على كل إنسان مسيحي، حينما يعاني نفس المحنة بكل أبعادها، لينتقل من الظلمة إلى النور، فيجوز المخاض بعينه، ليٌستعلن له المسيح المُقام، ليشرق عليه نور القيامة، فيقوم، ليعيش جدة الحياة كإنسان جديد، خليقة جديدة تحيا في فرح المسيح الدائم وسلامه ونصرته فوق العال . حيث لا يعود ينظر الماضي بحزنه وضيقه وكآبته، إلا كفترة تحضير قصيرة للغاية، مهما تكون قد أكلت من طول العمر وعرضه، يكفي أن يصير ما بقي من العمر في دائرة الوعد الإلهي بقيادة الروح القدس (يو26:14) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 سبتمبر 2017)

*30- لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ.

​«كَثِيراً»: لا يمكن أن يستقيم المعنى هنا بدون كلمة «كَثِيراً‏» لأن المسيح استمر بالفمل يتكلم ويعلم، وكن لقدر محدود. أما لماذا قال المسيح: «لا أتكلم أيضاً معكم...». فهو بسبب إحساسه الفائق باقتراب الشيطان، «رئيس هذا العالم»، ممثلاً في الأشخاص الذين استخدمهم في مهمته المفضوحة، وبالتال انتهاء زمن الكرازة والتحضير لعملية الخلاص العظمى. أو بمعى أوضح، أن المسيح أكمل رسالة استعلان الآب بالكلمة، سواء بالتعليم، أو الآيات، وقد حان تكميل رسالة الخلاص بذبيحة نفسه المحددة منذ الدهور. فالشيطان لا يتجاسر أن «يأتي»، دون إذن صادر من الآب ومن الابن أيضاً: «فبعد اللقمة دخله الشيطان، فقال له يسوع: ما أنت تعمله فاعمله بأكثر سرعة» (يو27:13) 
‏والمسيح قدير في الإحساس بخطوات العدو: «قوموا لنذهب، هوذا الذي يسلمني قد اقترب» (مر42:14)، ويهوذا ليس في الحسبان، فهو مجرد آلة، ولكن إحساس الرب مُركز تجاه رئيس العالم نفسه. 
«رئيس هذا العالم»: ‏هذا الاصطلاح لم يرد في أسفار العهد الجديد إلا في هذه الآية، وفي الآية الأخرى (31:12, 11:16)، وذلك في إنجيل القديس يوحنا. ولكن الاصطلاح المقابل الذي ورد في إنجيل القديس لوقا يُفهم من الحديث الذي جرى له مع المسيح على جبل التجربة: «ثم أصعده إبليس إلى جبل عال، وأراه جميع ممالك المسكونة في لحظة من الزمان، وقال له إبليس: لك أعطي هذا السلطان كله ومجدهن، لأنه إلي قد دُفع, وأنا أعطيه لمن أريد.» (لو5:4-6‏) 
‏أما القديس بولس الرسول فقد أعطاه لقب «إله الزمان»: «ولكن إن كان إنجيلنا مكتوماً، فإنما هو مكتوم في الهالكين، الذين فيهم إله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمين، لئلا تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح، الذي هو صورة الله» (2كو3:4-4‏). حيث كلمة الدهر= (       ), تفيد هذا الزمان أو هذا العالم. كما سماه بولس الرسول: «رئيس سلطان الهواء، الروح الذي يعمل الآن في أبناء المعصية.» (أف2:2) 
‏كما سمى أعوان إبليس: «ولاة العالم من «رؤساء وسلاطين« ‏شريرة، وأجناد الشر الروحية«: 
+ «فإن مصارعتنا ليست مع دم ولحم، بل مع الرؤساء، مع السلاطين، مع ولاة العالم، على ظلمة هذا الدهر، مع أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات.» (أف12:6) 
‏ولكن إزاء كل الأسعاء الضخمة التي خُلعت على الشيطان، وكل جنوده، وبالرغم من سلطانه الذي يدعيه على ممالك العالم ومجدها، فقد أثبت المسيح تفاهة منتهاه، فمظهره مرعب حقاً: «عندما يأتي العدو كنهر», ولكن نهايته تافهة جداً, «فنفخه الرب تدفعه» (إش19:59 – قارن مع 2تس8:2). ولقد صال يهوذا الإسخريوطي وجال، كأخطر آلة استخدمها الشيطان فعلاً (تلميذ من التلاميذ الاثني عشر), ولكنه انتهى إلى خنق نفسه. 
‏كذلك، فإن لنا أن نتأمل تلك الثورة الكبرى التي قادها الشيطان ضد المسيح، أثناء خدمته على الأرض، والتي انتهت بأعظم انتصار شكلي ضد المسيح، بأن استطاع استصدارحكم صلب ضده من أعظم محكمتين للعدل في العالم: محكمة السنهدريم، ومحكمة روما؛ وكيف انتهت إلى فضيحة المحكمتين مع فضيحة الشيطان وأعوانه: «إذ جرد الرياسات والسلاطين، أشهرهم جهاراً، ظافراً بهم فيه (في الصليب).» (كو15:2) 
‏ولينتبه القارىء, ويتشجع، فإنه إزاء قوة الشيطان على القتل: «ذاك كان قتالاً للناس من البدء (يو44:8)، تقف قوة «الحياة الأبدية» في المسيح 
‏وإزاء الكذب, قوة الشيطان الاولى للتزييف والقتل, تقف قوة «الحق» التى تُحيى في المسيح. 
‏فالقتل جسدي, والجسد زائل بطبيعته؛ أما الحياة الأبدية فهي الخلود بالروح مع الله. الكذب هو حيلة الشيطان للغش، التي يحيك بها المكائد و يزور بها الحقائق إلى حين، أما الحق «الآليثيا» فهو القائم الدائم، الذي له الغلبة النهائية بالحياة الأبدية. 
‏فشكرا لله، الذي أعطانا في المسيح يسوع الحق والحياة، لنغلب بهما العالم ورئيسه. 
«وليس له فّي شيء»: بمعنى أن ليس في شيء يقع تحت سلطانه. كل إنسان، للشيطان فيه شيء، لهذا يطالب بدعوى الموت ثمناً للخطية، ولكن المسيح يقدم نفسه للموت بحرية إرادته، ثمناً لخطايا غيره. المسيح لم يكن من هذا العالم: «لأنهم ليسوا من العالم، كما أني أنا لست من العالم» (يو14:17)، «أنتم من هذا العالم، أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم» (يو23:8)، قال هذا لليهود. 
‏فالمسيح ليس من هذا العالم، لذلك فرئيس هذا العالم ليس له فيه شيء بالضرورة. هذا يعني، بصورة غير مباشرة، أنه بلا خطية واحدة! «من منكم يبكتني على خطية.» (يو46:8) 
‏هذا، من جهة لاهوت الخلاص، غاية في الأهمية، لأنه يكون بالتالى قد مات من أجل غيره، وهذه هي الكفارة العظمى: 
+ «عل قدر ذلك، قد صار يسوع ضامناأ لعهد أفضل. وأولئك (كهنة العهد القديم) قد صاروا كهنة كثيرين، من أجل منعهم بالموت عن البقاء‏. وأما هذا، فمن أجل أنه يبقى إلى الأبد، له كهنوت لا يزول. فمن ثم يقدر أن يخلص أيضاً إلى التمام، الذين يتقدمون به إلى الله، ‏إذ هو حي في كل حين ليشفع فيهم، لأنه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا, قدوس, بلا شرولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة, وصار أعلى من السموات. الذي ليس له اضطرار كل يوم؛ مثل رؤساء الكهنة, أن يقدم ذبائح, أولاً عن خطايا نفسه, ثم عن خطايا الشعب, لأنه فعل هذا مرة واحدة إذ قدم نفسه!» (عب22:7-27) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 سبتمبر 2017)

*31- وَلَكِنْ لِيَفْهَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّ الآبَ وَكَمَا أَوْصَانِي الآبُ هَكَذَا أَفْعَلُ. قُومُوا نَنْطَلِقْ مِنْ هَهُنَا»​
‏الكلام هنا يحتاج إلى توضيح، لأن الآيتين مرتبطتان معاً, والمعنى هو: ولو أني لست من هذا العالم، وليس لي خطية واحدة مدين بها لرئيس هذا العالم، إلا أني سمحت للشيطان أن يأتي إليّ, وسمحت لنفسي أن أموت، كمديون عن خطايا كل العالم, ولكن ليس هذا تطوعاً مني, ولكن ليفهم العالم أني أحب الآب، والآب أوصاني أن أموت، وأفدي العالم بحياتي, لذلك أنا أفعل هذا مدفوعاً بحب أبي وطاعتي لوصيته. 
‏ثم أن المسيح يعلم أن هذه التضحية العظمى، بأن يقف أمام رئيس العالم، مديونا بالخطية، مسفوكاً دمه، وهو ديان العدل لكل المسكونة أحياءً وأمواتاً؛ نعم كان يعلم أن ثمن كل هذا هو مغفرة خطايا كل العالم، وانتزع سلطان الإدانة من الشيطان إلى الآبد, لذلك قال: «ثقوا، أنا قد غلبت العالم.» (يو33:16‏) 
«قوموا ننطلق من ههنا»: هيا نواجه الصليب، أليس عمله أن يعلن حب الآب وينفذ وصيته؟ 
‏لقد تلكأوا في الجلوس، بل وناموا في جثسيماني، مثلما نعمل نحن الآن؛ ولكن إن آجلاً أو عاجلاً سنتبعه: «ولكنك ستتبعني أخيراً.» (يو36:13) 
‏إنه القائد، يهتف بجنوده أن لا يهابوا، وأن يتقدموا، هوذا رئيس هذا العالم آت، لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب، قوموا ننطلق للمقابلة! «والسيد الرب يعينني، لذلك لا أخجل. لذلك جعلت وجهي كالصوان، وعرفت أني لا أخزى. قريب هو الذي يبررني. من يخاصمني؟ لنتواقف! من هو صاحب دعوى معي، ليتقدم إلىّ: هوذا السيد الرب يعينني، من هو الذي يحكم عليّ...» (إش7:50-9), «السيد الرب فتح لى أذناً، وأنا لم أعاند، إلى الوراء لم أرتد!!!» (إش5:50)

نهاية الأصحاح الرابع عشر

*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 سبتمبر 2017)

*الأصحاح الخامس عشر​
«أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ. كُلُّ غُصْنٍ فِيَّ لاَ يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يَنْزِعُهُ وَكُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يُنَقِّيهِ لِيَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ أَكْثَرَ. أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ الْكلاَمِ الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ. اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ. أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هَذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئاً. إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ يُطْرَحُ خَارِجاً كَالْغُصْنِ فَيَجِفُّ وَيَجْمَعُونَهُ وَيَطْرَحُونَهُ فِي النَّارِ فَيَحْتَرِقُ. إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ. بِهَذَا يَتَمَجَّدُ أَبِي أَنْ تَاللها بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ فَتَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي. كَمَا أَحَبَّنِي الآبُ كَذَلِكَ أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا. اُثْبُتُوا فِي مَحَبَّتِي. إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي مَحَبَّتِي كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ حَفِظْتُ وَصَايَا أَبِي وَأَثْبُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ. كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ يَثْبُتَ فَرَحِي فِيكُمْ وَيُكْمَلَ فَرَحُكُمْ. «هَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ. لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ. أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ. لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَاللها بِثَمَرٍ وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي. بِهَذَا أُوصِيكُمْ حَتَّى تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. «إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ. لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلَكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لِذَلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ. اُذْكُرُوا الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ اضْطَهَدُونِي فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كلاَمَكُمْ. لَكِنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِكُمْ هَذَا كُلَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ جِئْتُ وَكَلَّمْتُهُمْ لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَلَيْسَ لَهُمْ عُذْرٌ فِي خَطِيَّتِهِمْ. الَّذِي يُبْغِضُنِي يُبْغِضُ أَبِي أَيْضاً. لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَعْمَالاً لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ رَأَوْا وَأَبْغَضُونِي أَنَا وَأَبِي. لَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. «وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الاِبْتِدَاءِ» 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 سبتمبر 2017)

*حديث الوداع الثانى: الوحدة العضوية مع المسيح​‏عودة على ذي بدء: لقد بدأ حديث المسيح مع تلاميذه على العشاء، بعد غسل أرجلهم, يشرح معنى هذا الإجراء كإعداد للارسالية العظمى، حيث كان التركيز على اتضاعهم بعضهم لبعض كمرسليين أو كرسل وتلاميذ. فكما غسل هو أرجلهم, وهو الذي أرسلهم, ينبغي أن يصنعوا كذلك بعضهم لبعض، ضماناً لنجاحهم وألفتهم وسلامهم لحساب الرسالة. ثم بدأ المسيح حديث الوادع الأول, وكان عن فراقه لهم، وذهابه إلى الآب، وكان أكثر الأحاديث عاطفية، وكان كله للتشجيع والاطمئنان أنه سيعود إليهم. 
‏والمسيح يبدأ هنا حديثاً فردياً دون أي تحاور مع أحد ، حيث يعتبر هذا الحديث المفرد (مونولوج) أطول حديث في إنجيل يوحنا، وهو يستغرق الأصحاح الخامس عشر كله وحتى الآية 15 من الأصحاح السادس عشر. ويأتي الفكر فيه مترابطاً, أولاً عن اتحاده بتلاميذه والمؤمنين، ثم ثمن هذا الاتحاد من اضطهاد العالم. فالمسيح يؤكد، بصورة قاطعة وعملية, أنه متحد بتلاميذه اتحاد الأصل في الكرمة بالأغصان. وهذه الحقيقة ممتدة إلى جيع المؤمنين به. فالحديث عن فراق مؤقت, يوازيه حضور ثابث في سر الشركة الأبدية. وكما عانى المسيح من اليهود، عداوة وبغضة واضطهاد، فلا بد أن يشترك معه في هذا النصيب كل من اتحد به. 
‏الكرمة: المسيح يصور شكل الكنيسة، وعلاقته الدائمة بالمؤمنين بعد انطلاقه. 
الكنيسة: سر دوامها، وسر قوتها هو من الداخل، وهو «المحبة», كأغصان مثمرة، وكأعضاء املة معاً وفي المسيح وفي الآب. 
العالم: ‏يضطهد الكنيسة بدون سبب، على مستوى المسيح، ولأجل اسمه! لأن رسالة المسيح يمارسها تلاميذه. 
الباراكليت: ‏روح الحق، يشهد للمسيح في التلاميذ، والتلاميذ يشهدون في العالم. 

1- أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ.​وكأنما يعلن المسيح هنا أنه أكمل حضوره التاريخي في العالم، بل وما هو فوق التاريخ أيضاً، فقد زُرعت الكرمة، إسرائيل الجديدة, جذرها في السماء وأغصانها على أرض الإنسان, وأكمل كيانها المنظور وغير المنظور، فقد أخرجت أغصانها الغضة، وجرى فيها عصيرها ودبت الحياة الإلهية في أعماقها, وهي على وشك أن تعطي ثمارها!! 
‏ونحن هنا لا زلنا نعيش جو العشاء الأخير, إفخارستيا الذبيحة, و«عصير الكرمة« وكأسها الخلاصي هو عنصرها الأول السرائري, ثم نحن لا زلنا في حديث الوداع, ومشاعر الفراق الأليم. المسيح يتكلم عن الذهاب إلى الآب والمجيء, كل هذا ضمنه استعلان نفسه «بالكرمة» تصويراً يحمل الحقائق في شكل الرموز، هي ليست رموزاً ولكن حقائق في سر, لا يخفى عن الذهن المفتوح, لأن الكرمة وكأسها الممزوج على العشاء الأخير تضمن، بالفعل، الذهاب إل الآب وكذلك المجيء. 
+ «فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز، وشربتم هذه الكأس، تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء.» (1كو26:11) 
‏فإن كان المسيح، في الأصحاح الرابع عشر، قد تكلم شارحاً الذهاب والمجيء، ففي الأصحاح الخامس عشر وضح كيف نعيش هذا الذهاب وهذا المجيء، وكيف نشهد له! 
‏وحينما يقول المسيح: «أنا هو» فهو يتكلم عن حقائق سماوية ثابتة ( الأليثيا) تدخل لأول مرة إيماننا وحياتنا. فالكرمة عندما أخذت هذه السمة الإلهية: «أنا هو»، أصبحت حقيقة ممتدة عبر الدهور وفي السماء: «وأقول لكم، إني من الأن لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا، إلى ذلك اليوم حينما أشربه معكم جديداً في ملكوت أبي» (مت29:26‏). ولكن هذا لا يُفهم على أن المسيح يشرب من كأس الخلاص في السماء ، بل المعنى أنه, وهو في السماء الأن، وهو في ملكوت أبيه, لا يزال يشاركنا كأس الخلاص في إفخارستية الأحد، التي يمارس حضورها، ويتولى بنفسه تقديم سر الدم والجسد فيها لكل مختاريه: «لأني أقول لكم: إني لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة، حتى يأتي ملكوت الله» (لو18:22). فانقطاع المسيح من مشاركة تلاميذه في وليمة الإفخارستيا لم يتعوق  كثيراً, فلم يكن أكثر من أيام حينما عاد إليهم بعد القيامة وشاركهم إفخارستيته من جديد. وهذا هو إيمان الكنيسة الارثوذكسية، أن المسيح يقوم بإجراء سر العماد وسر الإفخارستيا بنفسه، أما الكاهن فهو خادم السر وحسب.
 «أنا هو الكرمة»: المسيح يتكلم على مستوى الذات الإلهية: «أنا الكائن بذاتي». المجال هنا لا يحتمل المقارنة أو التشبيه. فما يجيء بعد ذلك من صفات، لا يحتمل القول بأنه مثل من الأمثال . فـ «الكرمة» هنا هي في موضع ذات المسيح وصفته الإلهية, «أنا هو» إنما في الواقى البشري، الكنيسة!! هذا هو المقابل السرائري للقول: «والكلمة صار جسداً». فالامتداد بالمعنى هو: والكلمة صار جسداً ليصبح كنيسة! فالكنيسة هي غاية التجسد: «وإياه جعل رأساً فوق كل شيء، للكنيسة» (أف22:1)، «وهو رأس الجسد، الكنيسة.» (كو18:1) 
‏فملء المسيح الإلهي انفتح علينا لما تجسد، أي لما اتحد بجسدنا: 
+ «د فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً, وأنتم مملوؤن فيه.» (كو9:2-10) 
وبالمقابل، لما اتحدنا بالمسيح, إيماناً وثبوتاً ومحبة, صرنا أعضاء لجسده: 
‏+ «هكذا، نحن الكثيرين، جسد واحد، في المسيح، وأعضاء بعضاً لبعض كل واحد للآخر» (رو5:12‏) 
+ «وأما أنتم فجسد المسيح، وأعضاؤه أفراداً.» (1كو27:12)
+ «لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه.» (أف30:5‏) 
«الكرمة الحقيقية‏»: أول ما تكلم إنجيل القديس يوحنا عن «الحقيقي» كان بالنسبة للنور الحقيقي باعتباره نور الله الفائق للطبيعة فى كيانه وعمله. 
‏ثم تكلم عن «الحق» باعتبار ان المسيح هو الذي أعلنه وأدخله إل العالم، في شخصه، إذ هو حامل لملء اللاهوت. 
‏وبعد ذلك تكلم المسيح عن «الخبز الحقيقي» باعتبار أنه عطية الله، وهو هو المسيح ذاته متجسداً، حيث صار جسد المسيح ذبيحة مقدمة لله للفداء، صُرح للانسان أن يأكل منها سراً بالإيمان، ليعيش إلى الأبد. 
‏والآن، يقدم لنا المسيح نفسه كرمة حقيقية, على أساس أن الآب هو الكرام، فهي كرمة ذات مصدر إلهي سماوي. هنا الجسد والحياة في المسيح، وشخصه الكلي ككلمة، ينفتح على الإنسان ليقبل الاتحاد به بسر إلهي، ليصير الإنسان عضواً حياً في المسيح على مستوى الغصن في الكرمة. ويقف الآب حارساً لهذا الإلتحام والثبوت، لأنه ثبوت إلهي وليس مادياً، ينفتح على الآب حينما ينفتح على الابن. 
‏المقارنة هنا بين هذه الكرمة الحقيقية والكرمة التي هي ليست حقيقية, تقوم على أساس صفة «الحق»: الأليثيا، وهي صفة الطبيعة الإلهية التي لها البقاء الأزلى، أي الخلود، وعدم التغير أو الفساد؛ حيث الكرمة التي في المقابل، لا بد وأنها وقعت تحت التحول والفساد. إرميا النبي يصف هذا التحول المؤسف لشعب إسرائيل، والمكنى عنه بالكرمة: «وأنا قد غرستك كرمة سورق، زرع حق كلها, فكيف تحولت لي سروغ جفنة غريبة, فإنك وإن اغتسلت بنطرون وأكثرت لنفسك الأشنان، فقد نقش إثمك أمامي يقول السيد الرب» (إر21:2-22). والترجمة عن الأصل السبعيني تكون هكذا: «رأنا قد غرستك كرمة ذات ثمار طيبة، صنفها المزروع جيد بالحق كلياً، فكيف تحولت إلى كرمة غريبة مُرة؟ فإنك حتى وإن اغتسلت بالنطرون، وأكثرت لنفسك الصابون، فقد نُقش إثمك أمامي، يقول السيد الرب». 
‏والمعنى واضح: فشعب إسرائيل هو الكرمة التي غرسها من أصول جيدة جداً وكلياً، سواء في الإثمار أو في نوعها المؤسس على الحق، وهو الإيمان بالله والتقوى بفضائل العبادة. ولكن تحول الشعب مع السنين عن الله, واقترف أعمالاً رديئة, وصار كالعنب المر. وإذا تحولت الكرمة إلى مثل هذه المرارة, فلن تفيدها تطهيرات الناموس ولا إلى ألف مرة, أو تنفعها المخصبات ولا إلى أقصى حد من الكثرة!! هنا كان ولابد أن تُقطع الكرمة الردية لتُزرع كرمة الأليثيا! ‏نعم, كان ولابد لكي يحيا آدم مح الله مرة أخرى بعد أن تعدى وفسد، أن يزرع له الله شجرة حياة ليأكل منها ويحيا؛ عوض الشجرة التي أكل منها عن تعد، فمات. 
كانت شجرة الحياة التي في وسط الجنة هي بعينها المنوط بها استعلان الله الآب في الميعاد المعين، حينما يبلغ آدم قامة الإنسان الكامل في الإدراك، فكان الأكل منها آنذاك يفتح عينيه لإدراك معرفة سر الله والحق والخلود، فيخلد. ولكنه أكل قبل الميعاد، وعن تعد، فانفتحت عيناه على المعرفة للخير والشر معاً, دون أن يكون له قوة على التمييز ولا قوة على الإنحياز إلى الخير. 
‏فلما أكل عن تعد, نال المعرفة.  ومع المعرفة، لصق به الانحياز إلى الشر. 
‏فمجداً لله! الذي أقام لنا الكرمة الحقيقية التي تُثمر «الحق» والحق كلياً، «أنا هو... الحق» (يو6:14‏)، فالذي يأكل منه تنفتح عيناه على «الحق» وعلى «الحياة»، فيعرف الحق والله، ويحيا: «فمن يأكلي فهو يحيا بي.» (يو57:6‏) 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء، أن المسيح في الكلام قدم «أنا هوى» على كلمة «الكرمة». «أنا هو الكرمة الحقيقية»، لكي يقطع خط الرجعة على كل فكر يحاول أذ يفلت من هذه الحقيقة، ليحولها إلى مجرد التأمل، أو التحليق في المثل العليا: «فأنا هو الكرمة» يعني أنه قد أدخل بالفعل والحق والواقع «الكرمة الحقيقية» بكل خصائصها الإلهية، إلى عالم الإنسان الجديد، ليأكل منها بالحق أكلاً حقيقياً، لينشىء في الإنسان ليس فقط معرفة «الحق»، بل والحياة في الحق: «فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي»، وليس فقط معرفة الحياة الأبدية مع االله وفي الله بل والثبوت في هذه الحياة: «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه.» (يو56:6‏) 
‏فلينظر القارىء ويتحقق، بل ويتثبت، فهنا في الأصحاح الخامس عشر من إنجيل القديس يوحنا يؤسس المسيح جنة جديدة للانسان، وفي وسطها الكرمة الحقيقية، شجرة الحياة الأبدية, حيث هنا لا يحذر الله من أن لا يأكل منها الإنسان وإلا يموت، بل إن الله يحرضنا، بلسان ابنه، أنه إن لم نأكل منها موتاً نموت!!! «الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه، فليس لكم حياة فيكم.» (يو56:6‏) 
‏الكرمة هنا سماوية، حية ومُحيية, وبثرية فى آن واحد، قائمة فى العالم وهي ليست من العالم، بسبب الأغصان، لذلك فقد دخلت تحت عناية الآب مباشرة. الإنسان أصبح على امتداد يد الله، بكل حنو الآب، وصرامة الكرام. 
‏ولكن منذ القديم، والوحي الإلهي يتنقل بين الكرمة وشخص ابن الإسان, وكأنما هما معاً، أو واحد. 
+ «يا إله الجنود ارجعن، اطلع من السماء، وانظر وتعهد هذه الكرمة، والغرس الذي غرسته يمينك، والابن الذي اخترته  لنفسك ... لتكن يدك على رجل يمينك، وعلى ابن آدم الذي اخترته لنفسك. فلا نرتد عنك. أحينا فندعوا باسمك. يا رب إله الجنود، أرجعنا، أنر بوجهك فنخلص.» (مز14:80-19) 
‏المسيح في هذا الأصحاح يحدد هوية الكرمة الحقيقية، حيث لا يذكر قط إسرائيل؛ ولكنه يعلن، بقوة، ما جاء في المزمور عن «رجل يمين الله» ، «والابن»، «وابن الإنسان» بقوله « أنا هو». 
‏وفي الكرمة الحقيقية، التي هي جسد المسيح السري وأعضاؤه نحن، تتوزع الأعمال بين الآب والابن هكذا: فالابن يحمل في جسده المؤمنين الذي ثبتوا فيه, كأنهم أعضاء له من لحمه وعظامه, يعطيهم من جسده طعاماً ومن دمه شراباً, وهكذا من خلال المفهوم السرائرى, إذ بمد أن حملهم في جسده أعضاء، حمل خطاياهم عنهم غافراً ومسامحاً لكل ذنوبهم، مقدماً إياهم إلى أبيه الكرام. 
‏أما الآب وهو الذي، في القديم، غرسها على الآرض: «كرمة من مصر نقلث, طردت أمماً وغرستها» (مز8:80)؛ فهو في الجديد أيضاً، الغارس في الماء. وبولس الرسول يصف عمل الله الآب في الكنيسة بكل قوة ووضوح هكذا: «كي يعطيكم الله ربنا يسوع المسيح، أبو المجد، روح الحكمة والإعلان في معرفته (معرفة الله الآب), مستنيرة عيون أذهانكم، لتعلموا ما هو رجاء دعوته (دعوة الله الآب» وما هو غنى مجد ميراثه في القديسين (ميراث الله الآب)، وما هي عظمة قدرته الفائقة (قدرة الله الآب) نحونا نحن المؤمنين، حسب عمل شدة قوته (قوة الله الآب)، الذي عمله (الله الآب) في المسيح إذ أقامه من الأصوات، وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات (رجل يمينه)، فوق كل رياسة، وسلطان، وقوة، وسيادة، وكل اسم يُسمى، ليس في هذا الدهر فقط بل في المستقبل أيضاً. وأخضح كل شيء تحت قدميه (قدمي يسوع المسيح)، واياه جعل رأساً فوق كل شيء, للكنيسة (الكرمة) التي هي جسده, ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل.» (أف17:1-23) 
‏واضح هنا عمل الله الآب بالنسبة للكنيسة، أي الكرمة. فهو الذي «جعل» المسيح رأساً لها. وهو الأصل والسبب الذي يقف وراء كل ما عمله المسيح من أجلنا. و«من أجلنا» تجيء واضحة كل الوضوح في رسالة أفسس هكذا: «وما هي عظمة قدرته الفائقة نحونا نحن المؤمنين (أعضاء الجسد، أغصان الكرمة)، حسب عمل شدة قوته، الذي عمله في المسيح ... ‏» (أف19:1-20) 
‏إذن، فالله الآب هو الذي أقام الرأس، وثبت الأعضاء حسب عمل شدة قوته في المسيح: «لا يقدر أحد أن يقبل إليّ، إن لم يجتذبه الآب» (يو44:6‏). لذلك، يجيب المسيح نفسه على هذه الحقيقة بقوله: «كل ما يعطيني الآب فإلي يقبل، ومن يقبل إلي، لا أخرجه خارجاً» (يو37:6‏)، «الذين أعطيتني حفظتهم، ولم يهلك منهم أحد إلا ابن الهلاك، ليتم الكتاب.» (يو12:17‏) 
‏وقصد المسيح، كابن، هو ألن تثمر الأعضاء، وذلك لكي يقدم أثمارهم للآب، كما قدم هو نفسه للآب: «بهذا يتمجد أبي أن تأتوا بثمر كثير، فتكونون حقاً تلاميذي.» (يو8:15) 
‏فإذا نظرنا إلى الكرمة (الكنيسة) ككل، فإنا نسمع من القديس بولس أن الله هو الذي يُنميها، بمعنى أنه هو يعتني بها ويسيطر عل كيانها: «إذآ، ليس الغارس شيئاً، ولا الساقي، بل الله الذي ينمي ... فإننا نحن عاملان مع الله، وأنتم فلاحة الله، بناء الله» (1كو7:3-9). ولكن يلزم أن ندرك ان الأب لا يعمل بدون الابن، أي المسيح: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته.» (يو4:17) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 سبتمبر 2017)

*حديث الوداع الثانى: الوحدة العضوية مع المسيح​‏عودة على ذي بدء: لقد بدأ حديث المسيح مع تلاميذه على العشاء، بعد غسل أرجلهم, يشرح معنى هذا الإجراء كإعداد للارسالية العظمى، حيث كان التركيز على اتضاعهم بعضهم لبعض كمرسليين أو كرسل وتلاميذ. فكما غسل هو أرجلهم, وهو الذي أرسلهم, ينبغي أن يصنعوا كذلك بعضهم لبعض، ضماناً لنجاحهم وألفتهم وسلامهم لحساب الرسالة. ثم بدأ المسيح حديث الوادع الأول, وكان عن فراقه لهم، وذهابه إلى الآب، وكان أكثر الأحاديث عاطفية، وكان كله للتشجيع والاطمئنان أنه سيعود إليهم. 
‏والمسيح يبدأ هنا حديثاً فردياً دون أي تحاور مع أحد ، حيث يعتبر هذا الحديث المفرد (مونولوج) أطول حديث في إنجيل يوحنا، وهو يستغرق الأصحاح الخامس عشر كله وحتى الآية 15 من الأصحاح السادس عشر. ويأتي الفكر فيه مترابطاً, أولاً عن اتحاده بتلاميذه والمؤمنين، ثم ثمن هذا الاتحاد من اضطهاد العالم. فالمسيح يؤكد، بصورة قاطعة وعملية, أنه متحد بتلاميذه اتحاد الأصل في الكرمة بالأغصان. وهذه الحقيقة ممتدة إلى جيع المؤمنين به. فالحديث عن فراق مؤقت, يوازيه حضور ثابث في سر الشركة الأبدية. وكما عانى المسيح من اليهود، عداوة وبغضة واضطهاد، فلا بد أن يشترك معه في هذا النصيب كل من اتحد به. 
‏الكرمة: المسيح يصور شكل الكنيسة، وعلاقته الدائمة بالمؤمنين بعد انطلاقه. 
الكنيسة: سر دوامها، وسر قوتها هو من الداخل، وهو «المحبة», كأغصان مثمرة، وكأعضاء املة معاً وفي المسيح وفي الآب. 
العالم: ‏يضطهد الكنيسة بدون سبب، على مستوى المسيح، ولأجل اسمه! لأن رسالة المسيح يمارسها تلاميذه. 
الباراكليت: ‏روح الحق، يشهد للمسيح في التلاميذ، والتلاميذ يشهدون في العالم. 

1- أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ.​وكأنما يعلن المسيح هنا أنه أكمل حضوره التاريخي في العالم، بل وما هو فوق التاريخ أيضاً، فقد زُرعت الكرمة، إسرائيل الجديدة, جذرها في السماء وأغصانها على أرض الإنسان, وأكمل كيانها المنظور وغير المنظور، فقد أخرجت أغصانها الغضة، وجرى فيها عصيرها ودبت الحياة الإلهية في أعماقها, وهي على وشك أن تعطي ثمارها!! 
‏ونحن هنا لا زلنا نعيش جو العشاء الأخير, إفخارستيا الذبيحة, و«عصير الكرمة« وكأسها الخلاصي هو عنصرها الأول السرائري, ثم نحن لا زلنا في حديث الوداع, ومشاعر الفراق الأليم. المسيح يتكلم عن الذهاب إلى الآب والمجيء, كل هذا ضمنه استعلان نفسه «بالكرمة» تصويراً يحمل الحقائق في شكل الرموز، هي ليست رموزاً ولكن حقائق في سر, لا يخفى عن الذهن المفتوح, لأن الكرمة وكأسها الممزوج على العشاء الأخير تضمن، بالفعل، الذهاب إل الآب وكذلك المجيء. 
+ «فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز، وشربتم هذه الكأس، تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء.» (1كو26:11) 
‏فإن كان المسيح، في الأصحاح الرابع عشر، قد تكلم شارحاً الذهاب والمجيء، ففي الأصحاح الخامس عشر وضح كيف نعيش هذا الذهاب وهذا المجيء، وكيف نشهد له! 
‏وحينما يقول المسيح: «أنا هو» فهو يتكلم عن حقائق سماوية ثابتة ( الأليثيا) تدخل لأول مرة إيماننا وحياتنا. فالكرمة عندما أخذت هذه السمة الإلهية: «أنا هو»، أصبحت حقيقة ممتدة عبر الدهور وفي السماء: «وأقول لكم، إني من الأن لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا، إلى ذلك اليوم حينما أشربه معكم جديداً في ملكوت أبي» (مت29:26‏). ولكن هذا لا يُفهم على أن المسيح يشرب من كأس الخلاص في السماء ، بل المعنى أنه, وهو في السماء الأن، وهو في ملكوت أبيه, لا يزال يشاركنا كأس الخلاص في إفخارستية الأحد، التي يمارس حضورها، ويتولى بنفسه تقديم سر الدم والجسد فيها لكل مختاريه: «لأني أقول لكم: إني لا أشرب من نتاج الكرمة، حتى يأتي ملكوت الله» (لو18:22). فانقطاع المسيح من مشاركة تلاميذه في وليمة الإفخارستيا لم يتعوق  كثيراً, فلم يكن أكثر من أيام حينما عاد إليهم بعد القيامة وشاركهم إفخارستيته من جديد. وهذا هو إيمان الكنيسة الارثوذكسية، أن المسيح يقوم بإجراء سر العماد وسر الإفخارستيا بنفسه، أما الكاهن فهو خادم السر وحسب.
 «أنا هو الكرمة»: المسيح يتكلم على مستوى الذات الإلهية: «أنا الكائن بذاتي». المجال هنا لا يحتمل المقارنة أو التشبيه. فما يجيء بعد ذلك من صفات، لا يحتمل القول بأنه مثل من الأمثال . فـ «الكرمة» هنا هي في موضع ذات المسيح وصفته الإلهية, «أنا هو» إنما في الواقى البشري، الكنيسة!! هذا هو المقابل السرائري للقول: «والكلمة صار جسداً». فالامتداد بالمعنى هو: والكلمة صار جسداً ليصبح كنيسة! فالكنيسة هي غاية التجسد: «وإياه جعل رأساً فوق كل شيء، للكنيسة» (أف22:1)، «وهو رأس الجسد، الكنيسة.» (كو18:1) 
‏فملء المسيح الإلهي انفتح علينا لما تجسد، أي لما اتحد بجسدنا: 
+ «د فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً, وأنتم مملوؤن فيه.» (كو9:2-10) 
وبالمقابل، لما اتحدنا بالمسيح, إيماناً وثبوتاً ومحبة, صرنا أعضاء لجسده: 
‏+ «هكذا، نحن الكثيرين، جسد واحد، في المسيح، وأعضاء بعضاً لبعض كل واحد للآخر» (رو5:12‏) 
+ «وأما أنتم فجسد المسيح، وأعضاؤه أفراداً.» (1كو27:12)
+ «لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه.» (أف30:5‏) 
«الكرمة الحقيقية‏»: أول ما تكلم إنجيل القديس يوحنا عن «الحقيقي» كان بالنسبة للنور الحقيقي باعتباره نور الله الفائق للطبيعة فى كيانه وعمله. 
‏ثم تكلم عن «الحق» باعتبار ان المسيح هو الذي أعلنه وأدخله إل العالم، في شخصه، إذ هو حامل لملء اللاهوت. 
‏وبعد ذلك تكلم المسيح عن «الخبز الحقيقي» باعتبار أنه عطية الله، وهو هو المسيح ذاته متجسداً، حيث صار جسد المسيح ذبيحة مقدمة لله للفداء، صُرح للانسان أن يأكل منها سراً بالإيمان، ليعيش إلى الأبد. 
‏والآن، يقدم لنا المسيح نفسه كرمة حقيقية, على أساس أن الآب هو الكرام، فهي كرمة ذات مصدر إلهي سماوي. هنا الجسد والحياة في المسيح، وشخصه الكلي ككلمة، ينفتح على الإنسان ليقبل الاتحاد به بسر إلهي، ليصير الإنسان عضواً حياً في المسيح على مستوى الغصن في الكرمة. ويقف الآب حارساً لهذا الإلتحام والثبوت، لأنه ثبوت إلهي وليس مادياً، ينفتح على الآب حينما ينفتح على الابن. 
‏المقارنة هنا بين هذه الكرمة الحقيقية والكرمة التي هي ليست حقيقية, تقوم على أساس صفة «الحق»: الأليثيا، وهي صفة الطبيعة الإلهية التي لها البقاء الأزلى، أي الخلود، وعدم التغير أو الفساد؛ حيث الكرمة التي في المقابل، لا بد وأنها وقعت تحت التحول والفساد. إرميا النبي يصف هذا التحول المؤسف لشعب إسرائيل، والمكنى عنه بالكرمة: «وأنا قد غرستك كرمة سورق، زرع حق كلها, فكيف تحولت لي سروغ جفنة غريبة, فإنك وإن اغتسلت بنطرون وأكثرت لنفسك الأشنان، فقد نقش إثمك أمامي يقول السيد الرب» (إر21:2-22). والترجمة عن الأصل السبعيني تكون هكذا: «رأنا قد غرستك كرمة ذات ثمار طيبة، صنفها المزروع جيد بالحق كلياً، فكيف تحولت إلى كرمة غريبة مُرة؟ فإنك حتى وإن اغتسلت بالنطرون، وأكثرت لنفسك الصابون، فقد نُقش إثمك أمامي، يقول السيد الرب». 
‏والمعنى واضح: فشعب إسرائيل هو الكرمة التي غرسها من أصول جيدة جداً وكلياً، سواء في الإثمار أو في نوعها المؤسس على الحق، وهو الإيمان بالله والتقوى بفضائل العبادة. ولكن تحول الشعب مع السنين عن الله, واقترف أعمالاً رديئة, وصار كالعنب المر. وإذا تحولت الكرمة إلى مثل هذه المرارة, فلن تفيدها تطهيرات الناموس ولا إلى ألف مرة, أو تنفعها المخصبات ولا إلى أقصى حد من الكثرة!! هنا كان ولابد أن تُقطع الكرمة الردية لتُزرع كرمة الأليثيا! ‏نعم, كان ولابد لكي يحيا آدم مح الله مرة أخرى بعد أن تعدى وفسد، أن يزرع له الله شجرة حياة ليأكل منها ويحيا؛ عوض الشجرة التي أكل منها عن تعد، فمات. 
كانت شجرة الحياة التي في وسط الجنة هي بعينها المنوط بها استعلان الله الآب في الميعاد المعين، حينما يبلغ آدم قامة الإنسان الكامل في الإدراك، فكان الأكل منها آنذاك يفتح عينيه لإدراك معرفة سر الله والحق والخلود، فيخلد. ولكنه أكل قبل الميعاد، وعن تعد، فانفتحت عيناه على المعرفة للخير والشر معاً, دون أن يكون له قوة على التمييز ولا قوة على الإنحياز إلى الخير. 
‏فلما أكل عن تعد, نال المعرفة.  ومع المعرفة، لصق به الانحياز إلى الشر. 
‏فمجداً لله! الذي أقام لنا الكرمة الحقيقية التي تُثمر «الحق» والحق كلياً، «أنا هو... الحق» (يو6:14‏)، فالذي يأكل منه تنفتح عيناه على «الحق» وعلى «الحياة»، فيعرف الحق والله، ويحيا: «فمن يأكلي فهو يحيا بي.» (يو57:6‏) 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء، أن المسيح في الكلام قدم «أنا هوى» على كلمة «الكرمة». «أنا هو الكرمة الحقيقية»، لكي يقطع خط الرجعة على كل فكر يحاول أذ يفلت من هذه الحقيقة، ليحولها إلى مجرد التأمل، أو التحليق في المثل العليا: «فأنا هو الكرمة» يعني أنه قد أدخل بالفعل والحق والواقع «الكرمة الحقيقية» بكل خصائصها الإلهية، إلى عالم الإنسان الجديد، ليأكل منها بالحق أكلاً حقيقياً، لينشىء في الإنسان ليس فقط معرفة «الحق»، بل والحياة في الحق: «فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي»، وليس فقط معرفة الحياة الأبدية مع االله وفي الله بل والثبوت في هذه الحياة: «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت في وأنا فيه.» (يو56:6‏) 
‏فلينظر القارىء ويتحقق، بل ويتثبت، فهنا في الأصحاح الخامس عشر من إنجيل القديس يوحنا يؤسس المسيح جنة جديدة للانسان، وفي وسطها الكرمة الحقيقية، شجرة الحياة الأبدية, حيث هنا لا يحذر الله من أن لا يأكل منها الإنسان وإلا يموت، بل إن الله يحرضنا، بلسان ابنه، أنه إن لم نأكل منها موتاً نموت!!! «الحق الحق أقول لكم إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه، فليس لكم حياة فيكم.» (يو56:6‏) 
‏الكرمة هنا سماوية، حية ومُحيية, وبثرية فى آن واحد، قائمة فى العالم وهي ليست من العالم، بسبب الأغصان، لذلك فقد دخلت تحت عناية الآب مباشرة. الإنسان أصبح على امتداد يد الله، بكل حنو الآب، وصرامة الكرام. 
‏ولكن منذ القديم، والوحي الإلهي يتنقل بين الكرمة وشخص ابن الإسان, وكأنما هما معاً، أو واحد. 
+ «يا إله الجنود ارجعن، اطلع من السماء، وانظر وتعهد هذه الكرمة، والغرس الذي غرسته يمينك، والابن الذي اخترته  لنفسك ... لتكن يدك على رجل يمينك، وعلى ابن آدم الذي اخترته لنفسك. فلا نرتد عنك. أحينا فندعوا باسمك. يا رب إله الجنود، أرجعنا، أنر بوجهك فنخلص.» (مز14:80-19) 
‏المسيح في هذا الأصحاح يحدد هوية الكرمة الحقيقية، حيث لا يذكر قط إسرائيل؛ ولكنه يعلن، بقوة، ما جاء في المزمور عن «رجل يمين الله» ، «والابن»، «وابن الإنسان» بقوله « أنا هو». 
‏وفي الكرمة الحقيقية، التي هي جسد المسيح السري وأعضاؤه نحن، تتوزع الأعمال بين الآب والابن هكذا: فالابن يحمل في جسده المؤمنين الذي ثبتوا فيه, كأنهم أعضاء له من لحمه وعظامه, يعطيهم من جسده طعاماً ومن دمه شراباً, وهكذا من خلال المفهوم السرائرى, إذ بمد أن حملهم في جسده أعضاء، حمل خطاياهم عنهم غافراً ومسامحاً لكل ذنوبهم، مقدماً إياهم إلى أبيه الكرام. 
‏أما الآب وهو الذي، في القديم، غرسها على الآرض: «كرمة من مصر نقلث, طردت أمماً وغرستها» (مز8:80)؛ فهو في الجديد أيضاً، الغارس في الماء. وبولس الرسول يصف عمل الله الآب في الكنيسة بكل قوة ووضوح هكذا: «كي يعطيكم الله ربنا يسوع المسيح، أبو المجد، روح الحكمة والإعلان في معرفته (معرفة الله الآب), مستنيرة عيون أذهانكم، لتعلموا ما هو رجاء دعوته (دعوة الله الآب» وما هو غنى مجد ميراثه في القديسين (ميراث الله الآب)، وما هي عظمة قدرته الفائقة (قدرة الله الآب) نحونا نحن المؤمنين، حسب عمل شدة قوته (قوة الله الآب)، الذي عمله (الله الآب) في المسيح إذ أقامه من الأصوات، وأجلسه عن يمينه في السماويات (رجل يمينه)، فوق كل رياسة، وسلطان، وقوة، وسيادة، وكل اسم يُسمى، ليس في هذا الدهر فقط بل في المستقبل أيضاً. وأخضح كل شيء تحت قدميه (قدمي يسوع المسيح)، واياه جعل رأساً فوق كل شيء, للكنيسة (الكرمة) التي هي جسده, ملء الذي يملأ الكل في الكل.» (أف17:1-23) 
‏واضح هنا عمل الله الآب بالنسبة للكنيسة، أي الكرمة. فهو الذي «جعل» المسيح رأساً لها. وهو الأصل والسبب الذي يقف وراء كل ما عمله المسيح من أجلنا. و«من أجلنا» تجيء واضحة كل الوضوح في رسالة أفسس هكذا: «وما هي عظمة قدرته الفائقة نحونا نحن المؤمنين (أعضاء الجسد، أغصان الكرمة)، حسب عمل شدة قوته، الذي عمله في المسيح ... ‏» (أف19:1-20) 
‏إذن، فالله الآب هو الذي أقام الرأس، وثبت الأعضاء حسب عمل شدة قوته في المسيح: «لا يقدر أحد أن يقبل إليّ، إن لم يجتذبه الآب» (يو44:6‏). لذلك، يجيب المسيح نفسه على هذه الحقيقة بقوله: «كل ما يعطيني الآب فإلي يقبل، ومن يقبل إلي، لا أخرجه خارجاً» (يو37:6‏)، «الذين أعطيتني حفظتهم، ولم يهلك منهم أحد إلا ابن الهلاك، ليتم الكتاب.» (يو12:17‏) 
‏وقصد المسيح، كابن، هو ألن تثمر الأعضاء، وذلك لكي يقدم أثمارهم للآب، كما قدم هو نفسه للآب: «بهذا يتمجد أبي أن تأتوا بثمر كثير، فتكونون حقاً تلاميذي.» (يو8:15) 
‏فإذا نظرنا إلى الكرمة (الكنيسة) ككل، فإنا نسمع من القديس بولس أن الله هو الذي يُنميها، بمعنى أنه هو يعتني بها ويسيطر عل كيانها: «إذآ، ليس الغارس شيئاً، ولا الساقي، بل الله الذي ينمي ... فإننا نحن عاملان مع الله، وأنتم فلاحة الله، بناء الله» (1كو7:3-9). ولكن يلزم أن ندرك ان الأب لا يعمل بدون الابن، أي المسيح: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته.» (يو4:17) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 سبتمبر 2017)

*2- كُلُّ غُصْنٍ فِيَّ لاَ يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يَنْزِعُهُ وَكُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ يُنَقِّيهِ لِيَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ أَكْثَرَ.​
هنا عمل الكرام في الكرمة هو، بالدرجة الاولى ، مع الأغصان وليس مع المسيح؛ لأن بقية الصفات التركيبية للكرمة خلاف الأغصان، سواء الجذر وما يتبعه من ري ومخصبات، لا وجود لها في تشبيه المسيح لنفسه وللمؤمنين بالكرمة. وأي محاولة اجتهادية لاقتحام مجال التفكير فيها يخرج تشبيه المسيح عن الغرض والهدف والواقع. فالكرمة، فوق كل شيء، ليست نباتاً، والأغصان ليست خشباً وورقاً، والثمر ليس عنباً، وإلا نصبح وكأننا نشرب دم أنفسنا؛ فالكرمة هي جسد المسيح، وجسد المسيح السري هو الكنيسة ، والأغصان هم المؤمنون «من لحمه وعظامه» ، والثمار هي الإيمان والمحبة والشهادة. 
‏فقول المسيح أنه الكرمة الحقيقية هو على مستوى قوله: «أنا هو الطريق». فالمسيح, بتجسده ثم موته ثم قيامته، أؤصل الإنسان بالله. والمسيح، ككرمة, أعطى فرصة للانسان، من خلال التحامنا بجسده الذي فيه ملء اللاهوت, أن يجعلنا في مواجهة الآب وفي متناول يده للتنقية والمزيد من الاثمار. 
عملان يقوم بهما «الآب» في صميم حياة الكرمة، فهو ككرام يطلب الثمر، وعلى أساس الثمر يتعامل مع الأغصان. فالغصن الغير مثمر ينزعه، لأنه يعطل نمو الكرمة، وينزل بمستوى الإثمار (أي مجد الله)، والغصن المثمر يعتني به, وينقيه، ليأتي بمزيد من الثمر(أي مزيد من المجد). 
* أما النزع أو القطع، فبقدر ما هو كارثة للغصن، إلا أنه نافع وجيد ولائق للكرمة؛ علماً بأن الغصن الغير مثمر لا ينفع فيه التنقية أو التقليم. والأمثلة على هذا الغمن المنزوع من الأصل كثيرة: فأمامنا يهوذا، كيف لما قطعه الله، قطع هو نفسه، ووقع ومات وجف، ولكن ربما كان القطع الأكثر خطورة في حياة الكرمة, أي في حياة الكنيسة، قديمها وجديدها، هو قطع إسرائيل ذاتها، ولو أن الوصف يعطيه بولس الرسول على الزيتونة: «فستقول: قُطعت الآغصان (إسرائيل) لأُطعم أنا، حسناً، من أجل عدم الايمان قُطعت, وأنت بالايمان ثُبت ...» (رو19:11-20) 
+ وأما التنقية: فهي غريبة على مفهوم الأغصان والشجر، لأنها تفيد التطهير الروحي, والتطهير يتعامل مع النجاسة والشهوة بكل أصنافها! واضح من ذلك أن المسيح, باستخدامه لفظة التطهير، أراد أن يعطي للكرمة هنا مفهومها الروحي الصافي. أما بالنسبة للغصن» في مفهومه كغصن شجرة: فإذا انشغل بكثرة الأوراق مثلاً فإزالة الزائد منه هو تطهير، الذي يوازي التباهي بالأعمال والجمال والشكل عند المؤمن المسيحي؛ الذي يستحق، إزاء هذا، نوعاً من إختزال شيء من جماله أو قوته: «ولئلا أرتفع بفرط الإعلانات أُعطيت شوكة في الجسد، ملاك الشيطان، ليلطمني، لئلا أرتفع.» (2كو7:12) 
«ليأتي بثمر أكثر»: الله, منذ القديم، يعطي الاعتبار في اقتنائه لشعبه على مستوى الثمر الأكثر، وقد أوضح ذلك مراراً ، وعلى مستوى الكرمة والعنب!! « لأنشدن عن حبيبي نشيد مُحبي الكرمه. كان لحبيبي كرم على أكمة خصبة، فنقبه, ونقى حجارته، وغرسه كرم سورق (كلمة عبرية = طيب الثمر), وبنى برجاً في وسطه، ونقر فيه أيضاً معصرة، فانتظر أن يصنع عنباً, فصنع عنباً رديئاً, والآن يا سكان أورشليم ورجال يهوذا (هم المقصودون), احكموا بيني وبين كرمي. ماذا يُصنع أيضاً لكرمي وأنا لم أصنعه له؟ لماذا إذ انتظرت أن يصنع عنباً صنع عنباً رديئا؟ فالأن، أعرفكم ماذا أصنع بكرمي, أنزع سياجه، فيصير للرعي، أهدم جدرانه، فيصير للدوس (تخريب أورشليم والهيكل)، وأجعله خراباً لا يُقضب ولا يُنقب، فيطلع شوك وحسك، وأوصي الغيم أن لا يُمطر عليه مطراً.» 
‏فلينتبه القارىء إلى أسلوب المسيح في إنجيل القديس يوحنا, الغصن الحي في الكرمة لا يُترك وشأنه، فكل غصن مُطالب بالثمر، فإما ثمر، فحياة؛ وإما لا ثمر فلا حياة! ليست هناك أنصاف حلول. حتى الثمر القليل مُطالب بأن يصير كثيراً! 
‏هذا الثمر في الكرمة الإلهية الحقيقية ليس كالثمر في كرمة إسرائيل، أي مجرد الإنتظام في أعمال الناموس. فالثمر في العهد الجديد ثمر روحي، وفي إنجيل القديس يوحنا بالذات هو «المحبة»، الثمرة الممجدة التي لها رائحة المسيح الذكية، بحسب بولس الرسول (2كو15:2). وأما بحسب القديس يوحنا الرسول: «كل من يُحب فقد وُلد من الله، ويعرف الله؛ ومن لا يُحب، لم يعرف الله، لأن الله محبة» (1يو7:4-8)، «من يثبت في المحبة، يثبت في الله، واللع فيه» (ايو16:4). وبالنهاية تكون المحبة هي علامة «الحياة»، وغيابها علامة الموت. «نحن نعلم أننا قد انتقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة، لأننا نحب الإخوة» (1يو14:3). «من لا يحب أخاه، يبقى في الموت؛ كل من يبغض أخاه، فهو قاتل نفس.» (ا يو14:3-15) 
‏القديس أغسطينوس يوضح ذلك بقوله: [الغصن يصلح فقط لواحد من اثنين ، إما في الكرمة مثمراً، أو للحريق.] 
‏«اذهبوا وامشوا بين صفوف كرمهم وحطموها... انزعوا أغصانها, لأنهم ليسوا للرب» (إر10:5 حسب الترجمة السبعينية). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 أكتوبر 2017)

*3- أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَنْقِيَاءُ لِسَبَبِ الْكلاَمِ (الترجمة الصحيحة: "الكلمة") الَّذِي كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهِ.​
‏ما سبق المسيح وقاله عن الكرمة والكرام والأغصان بصفة عامة, الكنيسة, يعود ويوضحه بصفة خاصة للتلاميذ. فأولاً، أراد أن يوضح لهم أنه هو شخصياً قد أكمل عمله من نحوهم الأن. فالتعليم الذي أعطاهم، على مستوى الكلمة الحية، الفاحصة، والبانية, والمؤنبة، والمعزية، والمستعلنة للحق الإلهي، قد أجزله لهم بكل حكمة، حتى إنهم أصبحوا فعلاً أطهاراً بسبب هذا التعليم . ولا ننسى أنه سمبق أن أعلن لهم ذلك: «الذي قد اغتسل، ليس له حاجة إلا إلى غسل رجليه، بل هو طاهر كله، وأنتم طاهرون، ولكن ليس كلكم. لأنه عرف مُسلمه» (يو10:13-11). وسنرى فى الآيات القادمة ماذا كاذ ينقص التلاميذ بالفعل. فهم بالرغم من أنهم أنقياء بسبب التعليم، إلا أنه كان ينقصهم الثبات فيه، وهذا ما ركز عليه المسيح كثيراً . وهذا ما ظهر في تفرقهم ساعة المحنة وتركهم المسيح وحده!! مما يكشف عن إرادة غير متتلمذة جيداً للحق آنئذ. فالثبوت في المسيح لا يظهر إلا في ساعة الضيق، في أوقات الخسارة والاضطهاد، في المرض الشديد والألم، في التهديد با لتعذيب أو النقمة. هنا قوة الكلمة في تثبيت الغصن أو العضو, والإرادة الثابتة في إرادة المسيح لا تتزعزع، بل ترتقي إلى سلام داخلي، وهدوء، وصبر بديع! 
‏والملاحظ هنا أن الآب ينقي، والابن ينقي، فهو عمل مشترك؛ الآب ينقي بالتجارب النافعة، والابن ينقي بالكلمة المطهرة. 
«أطهار»: كلمة «أطهار» ولو أنها تختص بالروحيات، ولكن العهد القديم استخدمها أيضاً في مواضع مشابهة للكرمة. وهنا يجدر بنا الإشارة إلى المنبع الذي أشار إليه المسيح في العهد القديم، بصورة سرية غاية في الروعة: 
«ومتى دخلتم الأرض، وغرستم كل شجرة للطعام، تحسبون ثمرها غرلتها (أي نجاستها) ثلاث سنين, تكون لكم غلفاء (غير طاهرة) لا يؤكل منها، وفي السنة الرابعة يكون كل ثمرها قدسا لتمجيد الرب، وفي السة الخامسة تأكلون ثمرها لتزيد لكم غلتها، أنا الرب إلهكم.» (لا23:19-25) 
‏ويكاد هذا التشبيه بألفاظه هو الذي قيل في الكرمة: «غرستم», «ثمرها», «لتمجيد الرب», «بهذا يتمجد أن ‏أن تأتوا بثمر كثير» (يو8:15), «لتزيد لكم غلتها» = «يأتي بثمر كثير». 
‏واذا لاحظنا أن المسيح يتكلم هنا في نهاية خدمته على الأرض التي استغرقت بحسب إنجيل يوحنا «ثلاث سنوات» ونصف تقريباً، إذن فمثل الكرمة قيل في السنة الرابعة، حيث أصبحت أغصان الكرمة طاهرة وثمرها قدسأ لتمجيد الرب. وهنا ينطلق أمامنا المجال لمعان أعمق لكلمة «أنتم أطهار». فالأمر لا يختص بالخطايا، شأنهم شأن الشجرة في أرض الميعاد، وقد جازت سنين الإختبار الثلاث. فالآن، ليس ما يمنع أن تصبح ‏إثمارهم قدسأ للرب، بمعنى النضج الكامل الذي يليق بالأب «إذ طهر بالإيمان قلوبهم.» (أع9:15) 
‏ولكن في ختام هذه الآية، نود أن نحتفظ بقول الرب: «أنتم أنقياء لسبب الكلام الذي كلمتكم به». فكلمة المسيح لها هذه القوة، لها أن تطهر وتقدس، وتحيي، وتلد من جديد!! فهل يمكن أن نسهر لها كل يوم متعلمين ومتتلمذين؟ إن الإنجيل هو سر القداسة! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 أكتوبر 2017)

*4- اُثْبُتُوا فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ الْغُصْنَ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِثَمَرٍ مِنْ ذَاتِهِ إِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْكَرْمَةِ كَذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً إِنْ لَمْ تَثْبُتُوا فِيَّ.
​‏«أثبتوا»: هذه الكلمة جاءت في أسفار العهد الجديد 112 مرة, منها 66 مرة في إنجيل ورسائل القديس يوحنا وحده: 40 مرة في إنجيله و23 مرة في رسالته الاولى و3 ‏مرات في رسالته الثانية. 
‏وإنجيل القديس يوحنا يستخدم هذا الفعل للتعبير عن الحلول، أو التلازم الغير قابل للتغيير، بنوع من التحصين بين المؤمنين ممثلين في التلاميذ. ويقصد بذلك الحلول الغير متغير، أن يرفع الواقع المسيحي في العبادة والإيمان على ما يدعيه فلاسفة اليونان من خبرات التأمل وبلوغ العقل حالات الإتصال بالنور، التي تكون في أعظم حالاتها وقتية، وإلى لحظات خاطفة. كذلك يفرق بين العبادة المسيحية وبين تلك اليهودية القائمة على حالات حلول الروح وقتياً على الآنبياء، وهذا كان أفخر خبرات إسرائيل. 
‏لذلك يقرر الإنجيل، أولاً وبوضوح، أن الله يثبت في المسيح: «الآب الحال في» هو يعمل الأعمال» (يو10:14). 
‏هنا كلمة «الحال في» تُترجم: « الآب الحال في بثبوت دائم». هذا هو نموذج الحلول الثابت المحصن. ثم يستخدم الإنجيل هذا الثبوت نفسه بنفس الكلمة في حالة ثبوت المؤمنين في المسيح كما المسيح فيهم: «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت فىّ وأنا فيه» (يو56:6). هنا تطبيق عملي لثبوت الله في المسيح، حيث إذ يتناول المؤمن جسد المسيح ودمه يحل المسيح ويثبت في المؤمنين على مستوى عمل جسده ودمه؛ وعمل الجسد والدم هو: الفداء والتقديس وإعطاء الحياة التي فيهما لتبقى وتدوم في المؤمنين. 
‏وفي الرسالة الاولى للقديس يوحنا يضح التوازي بين ثبوت المسيح في الأب وثبوت المؤمنين في المسيح على المستوى العملي هكذا: «من قال إنه ثابت فيه (في المسيح)، ينبغي أنه كما سلك ذاك (المسيح)، هكذا يسلك هو أيضاً» (ايو6:2‏)، بمعنى أن المسيح أثبت ثبوته في الآب بطاعته حتى الموت، هكذا يكون ثبوتنا نحن في المسيح. ثم ينتقل القديس يوحنا من الثبوت الشخصي في المسيح إلى الثبوت في «المسحة»، أي نعمة الروح القدس التي نالها المؤمن وقت العماد بدهن الزيت ووضع اليد, ليس من جهة الشكل بل بالفعل، وهو الإستنارة الروحية والإفراز: 
«وأما أنتم، فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم, ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يعلمكم أحد، بل كما تعلمكم هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء، وهي حق وليست كذباً؛ كما علمتكم، تثبتون فيه» (1يو27:2). 
‏أما عن قوله: «فهي ثابتة فيكم»، فهذا وعد الله, الحق, من جهة عطاياه, فهي بلا ندامة (رو29:11‏)، أي أنه يتحتم علينا أن نؤمن، ونثق, ونشكر، معاً، أن مسحة القدوس التي نلناها منه مرة هي ثابتة فينا إلى الأبد, هذا من جهته هو. أما ما تعلمه هذه المسحة لنا، فهو أن نثبت فيه كما هي ثابتة فينا, وهذا حق، ولا يحتاج إلا إلى ثقة الإيمان واليقين بصدق عمل الله. 
‏ثم ينتقل القديس يوحنا من الثبوت في المسحة، إلى الثبوت في عمل المسحة, وهو المحبة: «من يثبت في المحبة, يثبت في اله، والله فيه» (1يو16:4). وهذا هو قمة الثبوت المتبادل على المستوى العملي والواقعي. فالحب الحقيقي من كل القلب والفكر والقدرة موصل إلهي جيد بين الله والإنسان والإنسان والله، حيث يتجلى ثبوت الله بثبوت «الكلمة»‏ (يو38:5, 7:15), وثبوت الحق (2يو2‏)، وثبوت الحياة (1يو15:3)، وهذه كلها هي علائق الخلاص المشتهى. 
‏لقد أعطى المسيح لنفسه هذا التقبيم أنه هو الكرمة الحقيقية, بقصد واحد, هو أن يحدد موضع التلاميذ أو المؤمنين منه. وهنا يحدد المسيح مدى قوة الوحدة السرية والإلهية التي تربطه بالتلاميذ, والتي تربط التلاميذ به بالتالي. ولكن يعود ويوضح، أن هذا الأتحاد العضوي الوثيق الذي يربط التلاميذ والمؤمنين به, يتوقف على الثبوت، وهنا الشرط القاطع المانع : فإما ثبوثت فإثمار، وإلا فلا إثمار البتة. 
«لا يقدر أن يأتي بثمر من ذاته»: الثمر الروحي من إيمان ومحبة وشهادة هو من عمل المسيح، كمنبع، والروح القدس كموصل؛ وهو ليس اجتهاداً من صنع الذات البشرية، وإلا تصير ثماراً مزيفة، لها الشكل والاسم وليى لها الفعل والقوة: «لهم صورة التقوى، ولكنهم منكرون قوتها، فأعرض عن هؤلاء.» (2تى5:3) 
‏وللأسف الشديد، فإن الكثرة في العاملين باسم المسيح فاقدون لهذا الثبوت الداخلي والعضوي، الذي عن طريقه يأخذون بالروح القدس ثمر بر المسيح ويقدمونه كما هو، بل هم يجتهدون من ذواتهم، ويعرضون ثمر فكرهم وتصوراتهم، وهذا كله ينطق بأنه من صنع ذواتهم، إذ يكون فاقداً لقوة تقوى الإيمان والثبوت في المسيح: 
‏«واكتب إلى ملاك الكنيسة التي في ساردس ... أنا عارف أعمالك أن لك اسماً أنك حي وأنت ميت.. كن ساهراً وشدد ما بقي، الذي هو عتيد أن يموت، لأني لم أجد أعمالك كاملة أمام الله.» (رؤ1:3-2) 
« ... إن لم يثبت فى الكرمة, كذلك أنتم أيضاً إن لم تثبتوا فىّ»: المسيح يوعي التلاميذ أن لا يعتمدوا على بر أنفسهم، متكلين على المواظبة على أعمال الناموس وكأنها تجعلهم مثمرين لله. فهذا عهد جديد، لا يقوم على الجهد الإنساني من أي نوع, بل على الاتحاد بالمسيح والثبوت في هذا الاتحاد، حيث يصير المسيح نفسه فينا هو العامل, والمريد أن نشاء وأن نعمل. وبذلك يكون العمل هو عمل الله، لمجد الله. فكل عمل ليس مصدره الله فهو لا يمجد الله، بل يمجد ذواتنا. «إذ نعلم أن الإنسان لا يتبرر بأعمال الناموس، بل بإيمان يسوع المسيح، آمنا نحن أيضاً بيسوع المسيح, لنتبرر بإيمان يسوع، لا بأعمال الناموس، لأنه بأعمال الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما»  (غل16:2‏). والمسيح سبق وأعطى نفسه مثالاً للعمل الذي يكون مصدره الله: «لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئاً إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل» (يو19:5)، «لأن الله هو العامل فيكم أن تريدوا. وأن تعملوا من أجل المسرة» (في13:2‏). وهذا صحيح في حالة واحدة، وهي عندما يسلم الإنسان نفسه لتدبير نعمة الله. 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء، أن كل أمر يعطيه المسيح هو وصية، وكل وصية تحمل قوة الوعد الإلهي، لذلك فهي تحمل قوة تنفيذها في الطاعة لها. فلا يرتبك الإنسان قط في أوامر المسيح، فهي بمثابة دعاء يصدره، ومعه بركة وقوة التنفيذ. فهنا المسيح يأمر: «أثبتوا فيّ» وهو المسئول عن قوة الإستمرار والفعل، أي فعل الثبوت، لكل من يطيع من القلب. وحتى الجزء الثاني الذي لا يبدو أن يكون أمراً في شكله، فهو في واقعه أمر: «وأنا فيكم»، حيث يكون المعنى : «وليكن أيضاً ثبوتي فيكم ...» فهو أمر بمعنى «اقبلوا ثبوتي فيكم». وهكذا, فهو أمر يحتاج إلى طاعة، بانفتاح القلب لدخول المسيح للعمل: «بسبب هذا أحني ركبتي لدى أبي ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي منه تُسمى كل ابوة في السموات وعل الأرض، لكي يعطيكم بحسب غنى مجده أن تتأيدزا بالقوة، بروحه في الإنسان الباطن، ليعمل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم» (أف17:14) 
والأن, أيها القارىء العزيز، هل تؤمن بصدق المسيح؟ ثم هل تؤمن بأمانة المسيح في تتميم ما وعدد به؟ ثم هل لك قلب بسيط في الإيمان, لتثق بأن ما وعد الله به, هو يتممه بكل دقة, بحسب غناه في العطاء؟ إذن، فثق أنك ثابت في المسيح، والمسيح ثابت فيك، وعليك أن تعمل بحسب مشورته، معتمداً على صدق مواعيده. 
‏ولكن اعلم أيها القارىء العزيزه أن الإنسان المسيحي ليس مختاراً أن يثبت في المسيح أو لا يثبت، لأن في الأية (6‏) القادمة تحذين مريع لدينونة، نحن لسنا قادرين أن نحمل عقوبتها على الإطلاق؛ فهو يقول: «إن كان أحد لا يثبت في يطرح خارجاً, كالغصن, فيجف ويجمعونه، ويطرحونه في النار فيحترق.» (يو6:15) 
‏ولكن في مقابل هذا التحذير بهذا المصير، يوجد تشجيع ما بعده تشجيع، حينما يثق الإنسان بصدق وعد المسيح, ويطرح نفه أمامه متوسلاً أن يكون غصناً مثمراً، أو عضواً لائقاً بجسد المسيح، فإنه يٌسمع له فوراً، ويعطيه الرب قوة إضافية ترفعه فوق ضعفه, فوق موته، فوق كل الظروف المعاكسة، لينال من الرب تحقيق وعده. وهذا يقدمه المسيح في الأية (7) القادمة: «إن ثبتم في، وثبت كلامي فيكم, تطلبون ما تريدون، فيكون لكم». ونحن لا نطلب إلا دوام الثبوت، بقوة من عنده. 
‏ولكن عودة على ذي بدء: «أنتم أطهار من أجل الكلام (الصحيح هو الكلمة) الذي كلمتكم به». إذن، فكلمة المسيح (اللوغس) هي الصلة العظمى والأقوى للثبوت في الرب، ولحلوله في القلب. وشهادة الضمير والنمو والإثمار هي علامة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 أكتوبر 2017)

*5- أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هَذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئاً.​
‏الرب يشير إشارة مباشرة إلى العلاقة العضوية، حيث يوضح أنه الآن مصدر الحياة الحقيقية بالنسبة لهم، فالكرمة الحقيقية لا بد وأن تعطي أغصاناً حقيقية. الإشارة هنا إلى بلوغ منتهى قصد الله من الإنسان, إذ أصبح يستمد الحياة الحقيقية بصفة ثابتة من المنبع الإلهي. 
‏هذا شرح توقيعي على الآية الثالثة في المقدمة: «فيه كانت الحياة، والحياة كانت نور الناس» (يو3:1)، حيث يدين الإنسان بكل وجودء وكيانه وحياته ونور بصيرته لله. وهنا يقدم المسيح تفسير ذلك على المستوى العملي كيف يكون!! كيف يعتمد الإنسان بإرادته على الله، ليستمد كيانه وحياته، ويحقق تدبير الله منذ «البدء» فيما يخص العلاقة الوثيقة بينه وبين الخالق. والمسيح يكشف السر عن طريقة تطهير الإنسان مما لوثه العالم فيه؛ فالكلمة حينما تخاطب القلب والضمير، فهي بعينها الكلمة التي خلقت, فإن كانت لها القدرة أن تخلق, فإن لها القدرة أن تصحح وتعيد إلى الأصل وتغذي بالحق. بل ولا تزال هي هي الكلمة التي تزرع كل يوم أعضاء جدداً في الكرمة الممتدة, ليس نحو البحر كالسابق، بل نحو السماء؛ وهي تغسل وتطهر كنيسة برمتها عبر الدهور، والكل يسير وينمو حسب قصد خالقها: «... صادقين في المحبة، ننمو في كل شيء إلى ذاك الذي هو الرأس، المسيح.» (أف15:4‏). كل ذلك على أساس مفصل الحياة الذي يربط الخشب في الكرمة بالحياة، ليستمد عصير الحق والنور والحب. 
«الذي يثبت في وأنا فيه, هذا يأتي بثمر كثير»: الخشب في الفرع لا يقيم بحسب طبيعته إلا بالنار، ولكن الفرع الثابت في الكرمة يُقيم بالثمر، قيمة الغصن تكمن في الثمر، وبالثمر يُقيم كل غصن لدى الكرام، وبالصبر وطول الأناة ودوران الشتاء بتجاربه ومجيء الصيف بخيراته, يزداد الفرع ثبوتاً ويزداد إثماراً, طالما كان مفصل الحياة, الكلمة, سليماً عاملاً ... الفروع المثمرة هي غنى الحياة المسيحية، وكرامة متزايدة للكرمة، ومجد للكرام! لذلك فالغصن صاحب الثمر الكثير، هو موضع مسرة للكرمة لمزيد من العطاء والغذاء، وهو مجد للكرام يأخذ منه ويوزع بالأحضان. 
‏والمهم أيها القارىء العزيز، لا أن نفهم ماذا يعنيه الثمر الكثير وما هي أنواعه، فهي بالصدق متعددة جداً، وتكاد لا تكون ثمار كل مؤمن في السيح مثل ما للآخر, ولكن المهم جداً أن نفهم هذا الكلام على أنه وعد, وعد يضمنه المسيح، لأنه هو الذي سيعطي الثمر. فالمطلوب أن نصدق الوعد، ونتقدم بثقة الإيمان، لندخل في عهد الثبوت بلا تردد، غير حاسبين تكاليفه، والرب متكفل بها، وغير ناظرين إلى ضعفنا، فالضعيف إذا ثبت في الكرمة لا يعود يحُسب ضعيفا, فالثمر هو من سخاء الكرمة وليس من صنع الغصن، علمأ بأن الثبوت متبادل. فحلول المسيح في الضعيف، أي قوة يعطى؟ 
«لأنكم بدوني لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً»: هذا يعني أن كل ما نفعله بدون المسيح ليس شيئاً؛ هو محسوب ضمن خشب الغصن، وليس له قيمة في حساب الكرمة. أعمالاً كثيرة جداً نعملها من ذواتنا ولإرضاء نزواتنا، وكلها ليست مدرجة في حساب الكرمة، بل هي العدم, عين العدم. مع أننا لو أخضعنا ذواتنا للمسيح، لعمل بنا المسيح أعمالاً يتمجد بها الآب, ولحسبت في حساب الحياة الأبدية. هكذا قال الإنجيل بالروح: كل شيء به كان, وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان» (يو3:1), فالذي عمله «الكلمة» المسيح «كان»، وصار هو الحياة، والذي لم يعمله المسيح ظل هو العدم. لذلك، كل من ينفصل عن المسيح، يصير هو العدم بالضرورة، حيث لا ثمر البتة, لا قليل ولا كثير !! وكل من اتحد وثبت في المسيح صار«كل شيء». 
«أن تفعلوا شيئاً»: هذا «الفعل» يقصد به المسيح العمل الروحي، الذي يدخل ضمن تدبير الآب السماوي. فالتلاميذ هم الذين أسس بهم ملكوته, أي الكنيسة على الأرض، التي وضع عليها أن تكمل عمل المسيح في العالم عبر الأجيال والدهور، وكان لكل تلميذ عمل ورسالة, وهكذا كانوا بكور ثمر الكرمة التي ملأت العالم. والأن، لا تزال الكرمة تعمل، وتثمر، وتجدد أغصانها. ولا يزال يقاس كل غصن بقياس الثمر الذي يعطيه لحساب الملكوت، ويقاس الثمر بقياس مقدار الثبوت في المسيح والتأصل فيه. وحساب الكرمة يحسب بحساب الثمر، والأغصان تقيم بتأصلها في المسيح. فالكرمة، أي الكنيسة، هي كرمة ثمر، وليست مجرد أغصان ولا مجرد أوراق. فحبة الحنطة وقعت وماتت، لتعطي ثمراً كثيراً. فالمسيح, إن كان كرمة، فهو يطلب ثمراً؛ وإن كان حبة حنطة، فهو يطلب ثمراً. وهكذا، فهو بحياتنا يطلب ثمراً كأغصان؛ وبموتنا، يطلب ثمراُ كحنطة في سنابل, ثلاثين وستين ومائة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أكتوبر 2017)

*6- إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ يُطْرَحُ خَارِجاً كَالْغُصْنِ فَيَجِفُّ وَيَجْمَعُونَهُ وَيَطْرَحُونَهُ فِي النَّارِ فَيَحْتَرِقُ.​
عدم الثبوت في الكرمة يعني الانفصال حتمياً، لأن الغصن كيف يعيش؟ وعلى ماذا يعيش؟ فالكرمة تسنده حتى لا يسقط, وتغذيه حتى لا يموت. المسيحي إذا ابتعد عن المسيح، وبالأخص الذي يدعي أنه غصن وله ثمر، فإنه يتعرى من سر البقاء في الروح وسر القيام في النعمة، فتجفت الكلمة من فمه, ويذبل. 
«يُطرح خارجاً»: اللفظ اليوناني يوضح، مثل العربي، أن الطرح في الخارج ليس فقط يعني الانفصال من الكرمة، بل والخروج من دائرة الكرمة، حيث الكرمة هنا تعني بستان الكرمة بأكمله، وهذه إشارة بليغة إلى الكنيسة. فالمسيحي الذي ارتأى أن يعيش بإمكانياته ومعرفته ومواهبه وحذقه الذاتي, غير المستمدة من سر الكرمة ككل، فإنه لا يُحسب من الكرمة في شيء. فجسد المسيح السري يحمل أغصاناً ثابتة ثبوتاً, تشهد عليه ثمارها التي تغلها لحساب الكرام في حينها الحسن. 
«ويجمعونه ويطرحونه»: ‏في الأصل اليوناني يأتي الفعلان بالجمع «يجمعونهم ويطرحونهم», بمعنى: كل الذين تعاهدوا مع روح الضلال ليستقلوا بذواتهم، ويستغنوا عن مصدر حياتهم وخلاصهم الأبدي (مت41:21‏) وهذه إشارة خطيرة لانحراف المؤمنين آخر الزمان والذي سيكون بالجملة, ولهذا المنظر نبوة سبقت بفم حزقيال النبي لتصف هذا العمل على الواقع: «لذلك قل لبيت إسرائيل، هكذا قال السيد الرب... كل إنسان من بيت إسرائيل أو من الغرباء المتغربين في إسرائيل, إذا ارتد عني، وأصعد أصنامه (أخطر الأصنام هي الذات) إلى قلبه، ووضع معثرة إثمه تلقاء وجهه (انشغل بذاته)، ثم جاء إلى النبي ليسأله عنى, فإنى أنا الرب أجيبه بنفسي، وأجعل وجهي ضد ذلك الإنسان، وأجعله آية ومثلاً، واستأصله من وسط شبي. فتعلمون أني أنا الرب.» (حز6:14-8)
‏الإشارة هنا واضحة نحو المؤمنين الذين تأصلوا في المسيح: معمودية، وإماناً، وإعلاناً، واسماً؛ ولكنهم إما لم يأتوا ثماراً بالمرة، أو كانوا قد اتوا بثمار ثم انحصروا في ذواتهم، وكفوا عن الإثمار الحقيقي, واكتفوا بجمال الأوراق, وهي المواهب الطبيعية. هنا انفصال الأغصان أو المؤمنين سري، لأن لا أحد يلمح انفصالهم ظاهرياً, ولكن الكرام وحده هو الذي يعرف الثمار وصنفها, ويعرف من أين انحصرت العصارة عن أن يتغذي الفرع بالغذاء الملكي الذي يتحول إلى ثمار. وكيف استغل الفرع عصارة الكرمة، ليحولها إلى أوراق دون ثمر. 
«يطرحونهم فى النار, فيحترقون »: لا تزال نبوه حزقيال منبعاً خصباً لهذا المنظر: 
+ «يا ابن آدم ماذا يكون؟ هل عود الكرم (خشب) فوق كل عود (خشب) أو فوق القضيب الذي من شجر الوعر (الغابة)؟ هل يؤخذ منه عود (خشب) لاصطناع عمل ما؟ أو يأخذون منه وتداً ليعلق عليه إناء ما؟ (طبعأ خشب العنب لا يصلح أبداً). وهوذا يُطر للنار. تأكل النار طرفيه، ويُحرق وسطه, فهل يصلح لعمل؟ هوذا حين كان صحيحاً، لم يكن يصلح لعمل ما. فكم بالحري لا يصلح بعد لعمل إذ أكلته النار فاحترق؟ لذلك، هكذا قال السيد الرب، مثل عود الكرم بين عيدان الوعر (الغابة) التي بذلتها أكلاً للنار, كذلك أبذل سكان أورشليم.» (حز2:15-6‏) 
‏وهكذا، أيها القارىء العزيزه يكرر الرب الإله نفس القول، لا لسكان أورشليم، بل لأهل بيته، لأعضاء جسده، الذين دفح دمه الثمين ثمناً لإثمارهم لحساب الآب صاحب الكرم, مثل شجرة التين التي حملت ورقاً دون ثمر، فلعنها المسيح (مت18:21, مر12:11-14)، تشبيهاً للذين حولوا نعمة الله والروح إلى مظاهر جسدية ومجد دنيوي. فالثمر الصادق والثبوت الصادق هو طلب الرب قديماً وجديداً, والإلتصاق بالرب من عدمه هو أيضاً طلب الرب قديماً وجديداً. أما العقاب بالنار، فهو صادق منتهى الصدق، حتى لو قسناه على آخر ما وصل إليه علم الذرة والطاقة. فآخر صورة للمادة قبل أن تخلي مكانها في عالم الوجود الظاهري هي النار!!! ولا ينبغي أن نأخذ النار في عقاب الله بالصورة المادية, ولكنها تعبير عن غضب الله كما عرفها الله مرة في سفر التثنية بمنتهى الوضوح هكذا: «إنه قد اشتعلت نار بغضبي, فتتقد إلى الهاوية السفلى، وتأكل الأرض وغلتها، وتحرق أسس الجبال.» (تث22:32) 
‏وآخر صورة يقدمها المسيح لنا, وهي كفيلة بأن توقظ كل ضمير مهما غاب عنه التعقل كل أيام حياته، قول الرب في إنجيل القديس متى: «وأما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجية» (مت12:8), أو باختصار، كما قالها ألقديس أغسطينوس: [ إما في الكرمة أو في النار] 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أكتوبر 2017)

* 7- إِنْ ثَبَتُّمْ فِيَّ وَثَبَتَ كلاَمِي فِيكُمْ تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ.​
هذا وعد مقدس ثابت كثبوت السماء من فوق والأرض من تحت؛ كحقيقة لا تحتاج إلا إلى تصديق وعد الله تصديقاً بسيطاً، كتصديق الطفل لوعد أبيه. هذا نطق الله بالحق, يلزم أن نختبره، بل يلزم أذ نحققه ونعيشه، أولاً بالثبوت القلبي وليس الثبوت بالفكر. والثبوت القلبي ينتشر في كل أعضاء الجسم والنفس والروح، فيخضع الكل بقتضى صدق الوعد، لأن الله «قال فكان» (مز9:33). نعم ويتحتم أن يكون! 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء هنا، أنه لا يقول كما في الآية (4‏): «وأنا فيكم»، بل: «ويثبت كلامي فيكم». هنا ثبوت «كلام المسيح» يعني ما قلناه من قبل، أي تصديق وعد المسيح في هذه الكلمات، بكل ما أوتينا من إرادة وفكر وقلب. أي أن ثبوت كلام المسيح فينا، يصير جزءاً من كياننا الذي نعيش به؛ حيث تصير الأذن ماهرة في سماع صوت المسيح من خلال الكلمات، أي تفرز «اللوغس» من جملة الكلام. «لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولى (وصحتها كلمتي)» (43:8) 
‏القلب الصالح, صاحب الكنز الصالح, يعرف نبرة صوت المسيح, ويستخلصها من كل أصناف الأحاديث. فالمسيح يخاطبنا من وسط كل أحداث اليوم, ومن خلال كل ما نسمع, من جيد ورديء!!! 
«تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم»: واضح هنا أن الطلب سيكون حتماً من واقع كلام المسيح، سيكون صدى لإرادته. لأن كلام المسيح يصبح مادة نصنع منها كل ما نريده ونشتهيه، وخارجاً عن كلام المسيح لا نريد ولا نشتهي, والا نكون غير ثابتين في كلام المسيح حسب الوعد. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن الذي يثبت في المسيح والمسيح فيه, لا يعود يطلب شيئاً في المستقبل، لأنه لا يخشى المستقبل، بل هو محصور في حاضر الملكوت، ولا يتمنى ولا يشتهي إلا أن يبقى في ملكوته: «اطلبوا ملكوت الله وهذه كلها تزاد لكم» (لو31:12). والذي ذاق هذا الكلام، يفهم كيف يطلب، وماذا يطلب، وكيف يستجاب إلى ما يطلب، بل ويفهم لماذا وعد المسيح وعداً ثابتاً وحيداً أنه لا بد يستجيب، لأن طلباتنا حينئذ تهمه، بل تكون موضع مسرته، لأنها تكمل عمله!!! 
«ما تريدون»: وتعني الحرية المطلقة في الإرادة، وهي ليست مجازفة من المسيح، لأنه يعلم أن الذين ثبت فيهم كلامه وثبتوا فيه, تصبح إرادتهم الحرة حسب حرية البنين لا العبيد، والابن يطلب ما يسر الأب، لأن مشيئة الابن هى نفسها مشيئة الآب، وهي مشيئة صالحة. 
يشرح القديس يوحنا مستوى هذه الحرية وسببها: «أيها الأحباء، إن لم تلمنا قلوبنا، فلنا ثقة من نحو الله، ومهما سألنا ننال منه، لأننا نحفظ وصاياه، ونعمل الأعمال المرضية أمامه» (ايو21:3-22) 
«فيكون لكم»: باللغة اليونانية تعني «يُصنع لكم» أو «يُعمل لكم». وكأن الطلبة ذات فمل تنفيذي. والسر هنا كائن في تماثل الإرادة والمسرة عند الطالب وعند المنفذ. بل يتمادى بولس الرسول، بصفته الغصن الممتاز الذي ضرب القياس المعلى في الأكثار والثبوت، فيقول: «والقادر أن يفعل فوق كل شيء، أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر»، وهو «سر القوة التي تعمل فينا», وهى سر ‏«القوة التي تعمل فينا»، وهي قوة مسرة ومحبة الله الأب التي يستودعها أولاده الذين أحبهم، لأنهم أحبوا ابنه يسوع المسيح. 
‏فإذا نظرنا إلى الأغصان ككل، أي الكنيسة، فإنه بحسب قوة الله التي فيها من الداخل تكون قوتها من الخارج، وقوة الله العاملة في الكنيسة من الداخل، هي نتيجة ثبوت دائم في كلام المسيح، والتمسك به إلى المنتهى.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أكتوبر 2017)

*8- بِهَذَا يَتَمَجَّدُ أَبِي أَنْ تَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ فَتَكُونُونَ تلاَمِيذِي.​
هذه الآية تحوي من الدسم السماوي ما يُشبع الروح. والمعنى عميق. 
«بهذا», بأي شيء؟ هذا الحرف البسيط يجر كل ما سبق. أي أنه بثبوتكم في، ثم بثبوتكم في كلامي، وبالتالي ثبوتي فيكم, الذي ينشىء بالضرورة استجابة صلواتكم وطلباتكم, كونها تتفق وإرادة الأب السماوي، هذا كله هو ما يجره وراءه هذا الحرف «بهذا», ثم يلحمه فيما ‏هو آت من الكلام: «أن تاتوا بثمر كثير» كنتيجة مباشرة لاستجابة الصلاة. ثم يضع المسيح الخاتمة التي تكشف سر الكلام بأكمله: «فتكونون تلاميذي», بمعنى أن الثمر الكثير الذي سيتحصل من طلباتكم ، هو هو نفس الثمر الذي ماتت حبة الحنطة لتأتي به: «ولكن إن ماتت، تأتي بثمركثير.» ‏(يو24:12‏) 
وهنا يكشف في الحال أن عمل التلاميذ أو المؤمين على ممر الدهور هو تكميل لعمل المسيح، وبالتالى: «تكونون تلاميذي»؛ «فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم.» (مت19:28) 
‏هنا يتضح المعنى المتسع للتلمذة للمسيح. فالمسيحية تلمذة، الإيمان تسليم، والثمر هو برهان صدق التلميذ الذي حل النير والرسالة. الكرمة كلها فروع مثمرة، الكنيسة كلها تسبح بفم واحد، وتعطي الكرامة والسجود والمجد الدائم لمن أحبها وفداها بدم ابنه الحبيب. 
«يتمجد أبي»: ‏نعم، إن كان ثبوتنا في المسيح وثبوت المسيح بالتالي فينا ينشىء ثماراً على مستوى التلمذة للمسيح، أي لخدمة الملكوت واستعلانه، وربح النفوس لحسابه, الذي هو منتهى الثمر وأفخره، فهذا حتماً وبالضرورة يمجد الآب السماوي ويفرح قلب المسيح: «نائلين غاية إيمانكم خلاص النفوس» (ابط9:1)، «لكي يروا أعمالكم الحسنة، ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السموات.» (16:5‏) 
‏والأن, نلخص الكلام، ليظهر منه قانون العلاقة التي تربطنا بالمسيح والآب السماوي. فعلاقتنا الوثيقة بالمسيح والإنجيل وتمسكنا الشديد بمواعيده تجعلنا نثمر. وإثمارنا على مستوى المسيح، هو أساس علاقتنا بالآب السماوي، وهذا هو غاية إيماننا وحياتنا. 
‏ولكي تبقى «كلمة السر» في كل هذه الآيات، وهي الثبوت, فليتنا نلقي عليها نظرة أخيرة: ان نثبت في المسيح, هر أن يصير المسيح حقيقة حياتنا التي نعش فيهاه بل نعيش من أجلها، بل نعيشها. أن يثبت كلام المسيح فينا، هو أن يصير كلام المسيح، كل كلام المسيح، حقيقة نأخذها كما هي، نصدقها كما هي, نعيشها كما هي، آية آية، كلمة كلمة, وعداً بوعد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أكتوبر 2017)

*9- كَمَا أَحَبَّنِي الآبُ كَذَلِكَ أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ أَنَا. اُثْبُتُوا فِي مَحَبَّتِي.​
‏هنا شر التحام الغصن في الكرمة. هنا الكشف عن مادة العصير التي تغذي الغصن وتنميه، هنا داعي الثبوت وقيمته. فالثبوت ممتد من الآب، وراجع إلى الآب من الابن، هنا النموذج الإلهي الأعظم الذي ينبثق منه المثيل, الغصن: «أنا الكرمة وأبي الكرام». سر الغصن الملتحم في الكرمة ممتد, ومنبثق من سر الكرمة الملتحمة بالآب. الآب يحب الابن، والحب سر الوحدة أو الوحدانية القائمة بالآب والابن. حب المسيح لنا هو سر الالتحام، سر الوحدة، التي جاء الابن ليؤسسها مع بني الانسان لحساب الله: «أنا فيهم، وأنت في، ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد» (يو23:17). هكذا صار الغصن في متناول الكرام العظيم المخوف غير المنظور، هكذا صرنا تحت تهذيب وتنقية الآب، وبذلك قربنا هو إليه، ورفعنا إلى مستوى البنين, بل الأحباء: «لكني قد سميتكم أحباء، لأني اعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته (العصارة) من أبي.» (يو15:15) 
‏لا ينبغي هنا أن نخطى، فنفهم كلمة «أعلمتكم» أنها تهذيب فكر أو زيادة معرفة, بل هي توصيل أسرار الآب التي يعيشها الابن. معرفة الآب ليست ثقافة فكرية ولا فهماً لاهوتياً, بل هي أخذ، هي قبول, هي امتلاك، «اقبلوا الروح القدس» (يو22:20)، فهي معرفة على مستوى التعرف على الله أبينا وأبي ربنا يسوع المسيح. والذي يتعرف على أبيه الجديد (الابن الضال حينما عاد) يتعرف عليه بالأحضان وليس على مستوى الفكر اللاهوتي على بعد!! وحب الآب للابن أعطاه المسيح لنا: « ... ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به, واكون أنا فيهم» (يو26:17). محبة المسيح والآب هنا هي محبة فائقة على المعرفة الطبيعية التي للانسان, لا يستطيع العقل أن يبلغ مداها أو يحيط بها, هو يعيش فيها فقط  ويتنعم، ولكن لا يفلسفها بالفكر أو بتعظم: «وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة, لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله» (أف19:3). معرفة المحبة بالوعي المسيحي العالي تملأ الإنسان بلا كيل، تملأه بملء أسرار الابوة الحانية المترفقة, فلا نصير بعد غرباء عن الله: «لأن به لنا كلينا (اليهود المتنصرين والأمم ), قدوما، في روح واحد، إل الآب. فلستم، إذاً بعد غرباء ونزلاء، بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله.» (أف18:2-19) 
«كما أحبني الآب, كذلك أحببتكم أنا»: ‏المسيح يوضح نوع ومستوى المحبة التي أحبنا بها، فهي محبة آب لابن. المسيح تبنانا بالحب لحساب أبيه، ليضمنا معه في بنوته الرفيعة القدر والمجد: «انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب، حتى نُدعى أولاد الله» (ايو1:3). الآن, ولو أننا أولاد الله بالحق، ولكن لا نستطيع أن نرى أنفسنا على مستوى هذه البنوة العالية، بسبب نقص الرؤية، وبسبب أعمال العبيد التي لا زلنا مرتبكين فيها: «أيها الأحباء، الآن نحن أولاد الله، ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون, ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أظهر نكون مثله, لأننا سنراه كما هو.» (ايو2:3) 
‏ولكن حينما ينتهي دهر هذا العالم، سواء بالانتقال أو بالنهاية الأخيرة، ويُستعلن المسيح، حينئذ سنراه كما هو، كما عرفناه تماما, الابن الوحيد في حضن الأب. ولكن العجب أننا سنستعلن أنفسنا في نوره, فنرى أنفسنا فيه في نفس بنوته: «نكون مثله‏»، ملتحفين بها كامتياز بالنعمة، التي تقيمنا أمام الآب بلا لوم في نفس هذه المحبة. 
«أثبتوا في محبتي»: ‏لقد حق له أن يشجعنا ويلح في دعوته، فالثمن الذي ندفعه ثمناً لثبوتنا لا يمكن أن يتوازى مع الغاية والنهاية التي تكلمنا عنها. أن نثبت في محبة المسيح، فهذا يعني أن نصير أحباء، نصير أبناء، نتحد معه، نرث من مخصصاته كابن الله، نصير محبوبين لدى الآب, نتراءى أمام اللهه في ظل محبته, بل في نورها، كأبناء ولا نعود ندعى عبيداً، وينتهي منا زمن الحزن والكأبة والتنهد, وتبطل عداوة العالم الذي يغرينا بأباطيله، ليحرمنا من حقنا وحياتنا الأبدية. 
‏أن نثبت في محبة المسيح، فهذا لا يزيد عن كوننا نصدق دعوته هذه ونقبلها في داخل أنفسنا، ونتبادل معها حباً بحب، وهي هي نفسها التي تزيدنا ثبوتاً فيه. فوصية المسيح تحمل قوتها سرا في داخلها، والذي ينقذها يكتشف أن الوصية تحمل سر تنفيذها، وتكشف معناها للجاهل أكثر مما تكشفه للعالم, وللطفل الذي يتهجى الكلمات أعظم من الفيلسوف صاحب الاسم والدرجات. فوصية المسيح تؤخذ ولا تُدرس, وتُقبل ولا تُفحص, فإذا أُخذت وقُبلت كما هي, فهي تكشف أعماقها لصاحبها وتشرح أسرارها لمنفذها. 
‏والذي يشرح الوصية ويفسر معناها، دون أن يختبرها أو ينفذها، فهو كمن يصور الماء على الحائط للعطشان، ويقول إن هذا هو الماء؛ هذا يقوله القديس مار إسحق. 
‏إذاً حق للمسيح أن يٌلح علينا أن نثبت في محبته؛ فهذا هو الباب، وهذا هو الطريق. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أكتوبر 2017)

*10- إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي مَحَبَّتِي كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ حَفِظْتُ وَصَايَا أَبِي وَأَثْبُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ.​
«إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ»: ‏الكلمة اليونانية تحمل معنى أكثر من الحفظ. فهي تعني الملاحظة الشديدة الدقيقة، وتعني السهر الدائم على الشيء، والحراسة الدائمة، والاعتناء والانتباه نحو الشيء. 
‏وهل يمكن أن يتم هذا الاهتمام بالوصية بهذا القدر، إذا لم تدخل حيز التفيذ الفعلي؟ الأمر هنا يتعدى محيط الفهم، والاستذكار، والهذيذ، والتأمل؛ ليدخل دائرة الفعل الجاد المتشبث بالوعد. 
‏المسيح يعطي نموذجاً للفهم الصحيح لكلمة «حفظ» بما أجراه هو بنفسه من جهة «وصايا أبي». فما هي «وصايا» الأب التي أعطاها له الآب والتي حفظها الابن؟ 
‏عندنا صورة طبق الأصل من هذه الوصايا جميعها، محفوظة في محفوظات دار النبوة، في خزانة العهد القديم. نقدم للقارىء صورة منها للحفظ والوعي. 
‏أولا: تسلم إشعياء النبي صورة من هذه الوصايا حوالى سنة 700 ق. م. ليعلنها مسبقاً، وهي التي كان قد تسلمها الابن من الآب منذ الأزل وقد جاء في هذه الوصايا: 
1- أن يأخذ الابن منظر الإنسانية التي فسدت وصورة الإنسان على مستوق بني آدم، بلا صورة حسنة ولا جمال إطلاقاً: «اكان منظره كذا مفسداً أكثر من الرجل، وصورته أكثر من بني آدم» (إش14:52). ليس في الشكل طبعاً ولكن في التنازلات بالكرامة. «لا صورة له ولا جمال، فننظر إليه، ولا منظر فنشتهيه.» (إش2:53) 
2- أن يحتمل الابن احتقار الناس وخذلانهم له، واتهاماتهم الموجعة، ويختبر الأحزان المرة، وأن لا يهتم الناس برؤيته, ولا يعتد به أحد من الناس: «محتقر ومخذول من الناس، رجل أوجاع، ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا, مُحتقر فلم نعتد به.» (إش3:53) 
3- يضربه الناس، ويُذل ويُجرح ويُسحق ويُؤدب (بالسياط) ويسيل دمه. دون أن يكون مستحقاً لشيء من هذا: «لكن أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحملها، ونحن حسبناه مُصاباً, مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً, وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه، وبحبره شُفينا.» (إش4:53-5‏) 
4- يتحمل الابن إثم جميع بني البشر, ويُظلم, ويتذلل لظالميه, ولا يحتج أو يفتح فمه، إلى أن يوارى في القبر: «الرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا. ظٌلم، أما هو فتذلل، ولم يفتح فاه ... من الضغطة ومن الدينونة (المحكمة) أخذ, وفي جيله من كان يظن أنه قُطع من أرض الأحياء: [«يسوع الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبياً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب، كيف أسلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت, وصلبوه, ونحن كنا نرجو أنه هو المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل. ولكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة أيام منذ حدث ذلك» (لو19:24-21)] ... وجُعل مع الأشرار قبره.» (إش6:53-9)
وختم إشعياء النبي على صدق هذه الصورة التى تسلمها بالروح بالوحي، الى هى نص الوصايا التى أعطاها الآب للابن، وقبل الابن تنفيذها، حفظها حفظاً، وعاش لتنفيذها، ومات لتكميلها: «قد آٌكمل.» (يو30:19) 
‏ثانيا: وقد كشف الله عن عيني عقل بولس الرسول، ليرى شخصية المسيح على حقيقته قبل التجسد وبعده، أى بعدما أطاع وصايا الآب, ونفذها بالحرف الواحد هكذا: «فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضاً (أي «إن حفظتم وصاياي ... كما حفظت أنا وصايا أبي»)، الذي إذ كان في صورة اللع لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله، ‏لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد، صائراً في شبه الناس, وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت, موت الصليب.» (في5:2-8‏) 
‏هنا بولس الرسول يطلب أن يكون لنا فكر المسيح من جهة حفظ وصايا الآب عملياً. وبولس الرسول نفسه حفظ وصايا المسيح بجدارة، لا عن ظهر قلب بل على ظهره، 40 جلدة إلا واحدة خمس مرات وتحت حد السيف: «في الأتعاب أكثر، في الضربات أوفر، في السجون أكثر، في الميتات مراراً كثيرة، من اليهود خمس مرات قبلت أربعين جلدة إلا واحدة، ثلاث مرات ضُربت بالعصي. مرة رُجمت. ثلاث مرات انكسرت بي السفينة، ليلاً ونهاراً قضيت في العمق (أي عمق البحر)، بأسفار مراراً كثيرة, بأخطار سيول، بأخطار لصوص، بأخطار من جنسي، بأخطار من الأمم، بأخطار في المدينة، بأخطار في البرية, بأخطار في البحر، بأخطار من إخوة كذبة.» (2كو23:11-26) 
‏ولكن ليس كل تلميذ ولا كل رسول كان مثل بولس، لأنه هو نفسه يقول مقارناً نفسه بجميع الرسل هكذا: أهم خدام المسيح؟ أقول كمختل العقل، فأنا أفضل, في الأتعاب أكثر.» (2كو23:11) 
‏وبذلك يقدم لنا الإنجيل, في بولس الرسول، نموذجا أعلى للغصن الذي ثبت في المسيح، وحفظ وصاياه, تحت أسوأ ظروف قابلها رسول أو أي مؤمن أخر، حيث يظهر حفظه وتمسكه بوصايا المسيح متعادلاً مع «الثمر الكثير» الذي مجد به الآب. وبولس الرسول، في النهاية، يوضح هذه المعادلة بقوله: «وقت إنحلالى قد حضر, قد جاهدت الجهاد الحسن, أكملت السعي، حفظت الإيمان, وأخيراً قد وُضع لي إكليل البر الذي يهبه لي، في ذلك اليوم، الرب الديان العادل. وليس لي فقط، بل لجميع الذين يحبون ظهوره أيضاً.» (2‏تي6:4-8) 
‏هكذا، وعلى هذا القياس، يدعونا المسيح أن نكون مثله، وأن لا نستثقل وصاياه، لأنه كما قلنا نقول أيضاً، إن وصية المسيح تحمل قوة تنفيذها في طاعتها، كما أن وصيته تؤخذ ولا تُفحص، وهي هي نفسها تحمل لحسابنا الثمر المتكاثر الذي يمجد الآب. 
‏«إن حفظتم وصاياي, تثبتون في محبتي»: علاقة حفظ الوصية بالثبوت في محبة المسيح، هي أن الثانية نتيجة حتمية للأولى، أي أننا إن كنا نريد أن نثبت في محبة الله ثبوتاً مستمراً ودائماً لا ينقطع، فلتكن الوصية بين عينينا، نحفظها كمقلة العين. ولا يمكن شرح ذلك شرحاً نظرياً, وإلا نكذب، فسر المحبة كائن وكامن في طاعة الوصية، كيف يكون ذلك؟ هدا يعرفه من ينقذ الوصية. الأمر يختص بخبرة عملية وليس فكرة نظرية، لأننا بصدد «سر المحبة» التي تفوق العقل والمعقول. اسمع هذا التقرير من فم المسيح: «الآب نفسه يحبكم، لأنكم قد أحببتموني» (يو27:16). فمن ذا الذى يستطيع أن يصف محبة الآب، أو يشرح ما هيتها؟ هى سر مطلق داخل سر محبة الابن, ومحبة الابن فى متناول يدنا، لأن الوصية هى المفتاح الذهبى لهذا الكنز السمائى. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أكتوبر 2017)

*10- إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي مَحَبَّتِي كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ حَفِظْتُ وَصَايَا أَبِي وَأَثْبُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ.​
«إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ»: ‏الكلمة اليونانية تحمل معنى أكثر من الحفظ. فهي تعني الملاحظة الشديدة الدقيقة، وتعني السهر الدائم على الشيء، والحراسة الدائمة، والاعتناء والانتباه نحو الشيء. 
‏وهل يمكن أن يتم هذا الاهتمام بالوصية بهذا القدر، إذا لم تدخل حيز التفيذ الفعلي؟ الأمر هنا يتعدى محيط الفهم، والاستذكار، والهذيذ، والتأمل؛ ليدخل دائرة الفعل الجاد المتشبث بالوعد. 
‏المسيح يعطي نموذجاً للفهم الصحيح لكلمة «حفظ» بما أجراه هو بنفسه من جهة «وصايا أبي». فما هي «وصايا» الأب التي أعطاها له الآب والتي حفظها الابن؟ 
‏عندنا صورة طبق الأصل من هذه الوصايا جميعها، محفوظة في محفوظات دار النبوة، في خزانة العهد القديم. نقدم للقارىء صورة منها للحفظ والوعي. 
‏أولا: تسلم إشعياء النبي صورة من هذه الوصايا حوالى سنة 700 ق. م. ليعلنها مسبقاً، وهي التي كان قد تسلمها الابن من الآب منذ الأزل وقد جاء في هذه الوصايا: 
1- أن يأخذ الابن منظر الإنسانية التي فسدت وصورة الإنسان على مستوق بني آدم، بلا صورة حسنة ولا جمال إطلاقاً: «اكان منظره كذا مفسداً أكثر من الرجل، وصورته أكثر من بني آدم» (إش14:52). ليس في الشكل طبعاً ولكن في التنازلات بالكرامة. «لا صورة له ولا جمال، فننظر إليه، ولا منظر فنشتهيه.» (إش2:53) 
2- أن يحتمل الابن احتقار الناس وخذلانهم له، واتهاماتهم الموجعة، ويختبر الأحزان المرة، وأن لا يهتم الناس برؤيته, ولا يعتد به أحد من الناس: «محتقر ومخذول من الناس، رجل أوجاع، ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا, مُحتقر فلم نعتد به.» (إش3:53) 
3- يضربه الناس، ويُذل ويُجرح ويُسحق ويُؤدب (بالسياط) ويسيل دمه. دون أن يكون مستحقاً لشيء من هذا: «لكن أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحملها، ونحن حسبناه مُصاباً, مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً, وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه، وبحبره شُفينا.» (إش4:53-5‏) 
4- يتحمل الابن إثم جميع بني البشر, ويُظلم, ويتذلل لظالميه, ولا يحتج أو يفتح فمه، إلى أن يوارى في القبر: «الرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا. ظٌلم، أما هو فتذلل، ولم يفتح فاه ... من الضغطة ومن الدينونة (المحكمة) أخذ, وفي جيله من كان يظن أنه قُطع من أرض الأحياء: [«يسوع الناصري الذي كان إنساناً نبياً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب، كيف أسلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت, وصلبوه, ونحن كنا نرجو أنه هو المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل. ولكن مع هذا كله اليوم له ثلاثة أيام منذ حدث ذلك» (لو19:24-21)] ... وجُعل مع الأشرار قبره.» (إش6:53-9)
وختم إشعياء النبي على صدق هذه الصورة التى تسلمها بالروح بالوحي، الى هى نص الوصايا التى أعطاها الآب للابن، وقبل الابن تنفيذها، حفظها حفظاً، وعاش لتنفيذها، ومات لتكميلها: «قد آٌكمل.» (يو30:19) 
‏ثانيا: وقد كشف الله عن عيني عقل بولس الرسول، ليرى شخصية المسيح على حقيقته قبل التجسد وبعده، أى بعدما أطاع وصايا الآب, ونفذها بالحرف الواحد هكذا: «فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضاً (أي «إن حفظتم وصاياي ... كما حفظت أنا وصايا أبي»)، الذي إذ كان في صورة اللع لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله، ‏لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد، صائراً في شبه الناس, وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت, موت الصليب.» (في5:2-8‏) 
‏هنا بولس الرسول يطلب أن يكون لنا فكر المسيح من جهة حفظ وصايا الآب عملياً. وبولس الرسول نفسه حفظ وصايا المسيح بجدارة، لا عن ظهر قلب بل على ظهره، 40 جلدة إلا واحدة خمس مرات وتحت حد السيف: «في الأتعاب أكثر، في الضربات أوفر، في السجون أكثر، في الميتات مراراً كثيرة، من اليهود خمس مرات قبلت أربعين جلدة إلا واحدة، ثلاث مرات ضُربت بالعصي. مرة رُجمت. ثلاث مرات انكسرت بي السفينة، ليلاً ونهاراً قضيت في العمق (أي عمق البحر)، بأسفار مراراً كثيرة, بأخطار سيول، بأخطار لصوص، بأخطار من جنسي، بأخطار من الأمم، بأخطار في المدينة، بأخطار في البرية, بأخطار في البحر، بأخطار من إخوة كذبة.» (2كو23:11-26) 
‏ولكن ليس كل تلميذ ولا كل رسول كان مثل بولس، لأنه هو نفسه يقول مقارناً نفسه بجميع الرسل هكذا: أهم خدام المسيح؟ أقول كمختل العقل، فأنا أفضل, في الأتعاب أكثر.» (2كو23:11) 
‏وبذلك يقدم لنا الإنجيل, في بولس الرسول، نموذجا أعلى للغصن الذي ثبت في المسيح، وحفظ وصاياه, تحت أسوأ ظروف قابلها رسول أو أي مؤمن أخر، حيث يظهر حفظه وتمسكه بوصايا المسيح متعادلاً مع «الثمر الكثير» الذي مجد به الآب. وبولس الرسول، في النهاية، يوضح هذه المعادلة بقوله: «وقت إنحلالى قد حضر, قد جاهدت الجهاد الحسن, أكملت السعي، حفظت الإيمان, وأخيراً قد وُضع لي إكليل البر الذي يهبه لي، في ذلك اليوم، الرب الديان العادل. وليس لي فقط، بل لجميع الذين يحبون ظهوره أيضاً.» (2‏تي6:4-8) 
‏هكذا، وعلى هذا القياس، يدعونا المسيح أن نكون مثله، وأن لا نستثقل وصاياه، لأنه كما قلنا نقول أيضاً، إن وصية المسيح تحمل قوة تنفيذها في طاعتها، كما أن وصيته تؤخذ ولا تُفحص، وهي هي نفسها تحمل لحسابنا الثمر المتكاثر الذي يمجد الآب. 
‏«إن حفظتم وصاياي, تثبتون في محبتي»: علاقة حفظ الوصية بالثبوت في محبة المسيح، هي أن الثانية نتيجة حتمية للأولى، أي أننا إن كنا نريد أن نثبت في محبة الله ثبوتاً مستمراً ودائماً لا ينقطع، فلتكن الوصية بين عينينا، نحفظها كمقلة العين. ولا يمكن شرح ذلك شرحاً نظرياً, وإلا نكذب، فسر المحبة كائن وكامن في طاعة الوصية، كيف يكون ذلك؟ هدا يعرفه من ينقذ الوصية. الأمر يختص بخبرة عملية وليس فكرة نظرية، لأننا بصدد «سر المحبة» التي تفوق العقل والمعقول. اسمع هذا التقرير من فم المسيح: «الآب نفسه يحبكم، لأنكم قد أحببتموني» (يو27:16). فمن ذا الذى يستطيع أن يصف محبة الآب، أو يشرح ما هيتها؟ هى سر مطلق داخل سر محبة الابن, ومحبة الابن فى متناول يدنا، لأن الوصية هى المفتاح الذهبى لهذا الكنز السمائى. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 أكتوبر 2017)

*11- كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ يَثْبُتَ فَرَحِي فِيكُمْ وَيُكْمَلَ فَرَحُكُمْ.​
«كلمتكم بهذا»: يكررها الرب م فى حديث الفراق هنا سبع مرات فى يو11:15؛ 1:16 و4 و6 و25 و33؛ 25:14. وهي طبق الأصل من المقولة نفسها في العهد القديم التي توكزت في سفر حزقيال: «أنا الرب تكلمت» (حز 13:5 و15 و17؛ 10:6؛ 21:17 و24 وغيرها). وهكذا يتوازى أسلوب المسيح هنا مع رنة النبوة، لعله يوقظ عقول الذين يفتشون الكتب لكى يجدوا فيها الحياة الأبدية . 
‏اثبتوا فيّ، ثم اثبتوا في كلامي، ثم اثبتوا في محبتي، ثم اثبتوا في فرحي. هذا تدرج عملي,  يمر عليه كل من يمسك بالمسيح. والغصن يثبت في الكرمة، فيثبت سريان العصارة فيه، فيثبت فيه الثمر، وبالنهاية يثبت الفرح. والمعنى السري وراء هذا عميق للغاية. 
‏الثبوت في المسيح يكون بالإيمان. وهو يؤدي إلى الثبوت في كلام المسيح، الذي يكون بالتصديق الكامل. وهذا يؤدي إل الثبوت في المحبة، وهذا يكون  بانفتاح الوعي على شخص المسيح وقبوله كعريس حقيقي: «‏أما صديق العريس، الذي يقف ويسمعه، فيفرح فرحا من أجل صوت العرس. إذ فرحي هذا قد كمل» (يو29:3). وهذا يؤدي إلى الثبوت في الفرح، الذي يكون هو بلوغ ثمرة الحب عملياً، وهو البذل. والقديس يوحنا يشرح هذا الملل عملياً في رسالته الأولى هكذا: «بهذا نعرف أننا قد عرفناه, إن حفظنا وصاياه. من قال قد عرفته وهو لا يحفظ وصاياه، فهو كاذب, وليس الحق فيه، وأما من حفظ كلمته، فحقاً في هذا قد تكملت محبة الله. بهذا نعرف أننا فيه. من قال إنه ثابت فيه، ينبغي أنه كما سلك ذاك، هكذا يسلك هو أيضا.» (1يو3:2-6) 
«كلمتكم بهذا»: ‏المسيح يكشف القصد والغاية من سر الكرمة، التي من خلال أوصافها شرح المسيح حتمية الثبوت فيه، وفي كلامه، وفي حبه، وفي فرحه. هذا على مستوى عملى جداً. 
«يثبت فرحي فيكم», «ويكمل فرحكم»: فرح المسيح غير فرح التلاميذ والمؤمين عامة. فرح المسيح كلي وكامل: يينما فرح التلاميذ وكل مؤمن يحتاج إلى تكميل. فالأول ينسكب في القلب: «فيكم» والثاني يأخذ ليمتلء «يكمل». 
‏فرح المسيح. في ذبيحته التي قدمها للآب عنا فقُبلت، لأنها كاملة ومقدسة. 
‏فرحنا: هو في خدمة ذبيحة المسيح: هو أيضآ ذبيحة سواء بالبذل أوبالصلاة أو بالتسبيح، ولكن ذبائحنا كلها ناقصة, لذلك فرحنا غير كامل، ويحتاج دائماً إلى ذبيحة المسيح ليجبر نقصها، ويداوي عجزنا، ويحجز عنا عوامل إفساد العالم والذات، لتصير ذيحتنا كاملة فيه ومقبولة أمام الآب السماوي، ليكمل فرحنا. فرحنا يظل ناقصاً، إلى أن يحتضنه المسيح، ويغذيه بدم ذبيحة محبته. فأعظم فرح، وأصدق فرح، وأكمل فرح, هو فرح الخلاص. 
‏والآن, منظر الكرمة بأغصانها المثمرة، ويد الكرام تقلم وتنقى، وتقطع, ويطرحه المسيح داخل وعينا المسيحي، لكي ينفتح على معنى الثبوت وخطورته, وحتمية الثمر والتنقية، ورعبة القطع والإلقاء في النار. والقصد النهائي هو تصوير الكنيسة، وهي جسده ونحن أعضاؤه من لحمه وعظامه، وعمل الأعضاء في خدمة الكرمة: «... لأجل تكميل القديسين، لعمل الخدمة لبنيان جسد المسيح، إلى أن ننتهي جميعنا إلى وحدانية الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله، إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح ... صادقين في المحبة ننموا في كل شيء، إلى ذاك الذي هو الرأس المسيح، الذي منه كل الجسد مركباً معاً، ومقترناً بمؤازرة كل مفصل, حسب عمل، على قياس كل جزء, يحصل نمو الجسد لبنيانه في المحبة.» (أف12:4-16) 
‏ونلاحظ العلاقة بين «تطلبون ما تريدون فيكون لكم», وبين «أيثبت فرحي فيكم ويكمل فرحكم»، هذا اختبار يعرفه جيداً كل من دخل فيه، أن استجابة الصلاة هي إذن بالدخول في مجال الحب الإلهي، ومن ثم تذوق الفرح الذي لا يُنطق به ومجيد. وذلك لسببين: الأول، التخلص من ربقة وكثافة وضغطة العالم الحاضر؛ والثاني تذوق السمائيات التي فيها تنعم النفس بالنور والبهجة التي للسمائيين. لأن الفرح والبهجة هما طقس السمائيين: 
+ «ومفديو الرب يرجعون، ويأتون إلى صهيون, بترنم وفرح أبدي على رؤوسهم. ابتهاج وفرح يدركانهم, ويهرب الحزن والتنهد.» (إش10:35) 
+ «الشعب السالك في الظلمة, أبصر نوراً عظيماً. الجالسون في أرض ظلال الموت، أشرق عليهم نور. أكثرت الأمة، عظمت لها الفرح، يفرحون أمامك كالفرح في الحصاد، كالذين يبتهجون عندما يقتسمون غنيمة.» (إش2:9-3) 
+ «لأنكم بفرح تخرجون، وبسلام تحضرون. الجبال والآكام تشيد أمامكم ترنماً, وكل شجر الحقل تصفق بالأيادي.» (إش12:55) 
+ «بل افرحوا وابتهجوا، إلى الأبد، في ما أنا خالق، لأني ها أنذا خالق أورشليم بهجة وشعبها فرحا، فأبتهج بأورشليم وأفرح بشعبي، ولا يُسمح بعد فيها صوت بكاء ولا صوت صراخ.«‏(إش18:65-19) 
+ «ترنمي يا ابنة صهيون، اهتفى يا إسرائيل، افرحي وابتهجي بكل قلبك يا ابنة أورشليم... الرب إلهك في وسطك جبار. يخلص. يبتهج بك فرحا، يسكت في محبته. يبتهج بك بترنم.» (صف14:3-17) 
‏والفرح عنصر خلاصي، لا يمكن أن يوجد إيمان حقيقي بدونه، ولا رجاء يُعرف بدون فرح، ولا روح قدس بدون فيض منه: 
+ «وليملأكم إله الرجاء كل سرور(فرح) وسلام، في الإيمان, لتزدادوا في الرجاء، بقوة الروح القدس. (رو13:15‏) 
‏هذا الاختبار عاشه أباء الجيل الآول بملء زخمه الروحي السمائي: 
+ «وإذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت (الإفخارستيا)، كانوا يتناولون الطعام بابتهاج وبساطة قلب.» (أع46:2‏) 
وينبغي أن نلاحظ المعنى الخفي في قوله: «يثبت فرحي فيكم، ويكمل فرحكم»، لأن المسيح يطلب دائماً أن كل ما فيه من حق وحياة, هكذا ينتقل إلى المؤمنين به. وهذا هو السر الأساسي في إلحاح الرب على الثبوت فيه، حتى يتم انتقال كل ما له إلينا. كذلك إلحاجه الى الثبوت في كلامه, حتى ينتقل كل حق وروح وحياة في كلامه إلى أعماقنا، وكذلك الثبوت في محبته، حتى تنتقل محبة الآب له إلينا. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أكتوبر 2017)

*12- هَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ.​
‏يلاحظ أن قيمة المحبة عند المسيح لها القدر المعلى، ليس كأنها وصية محددة، بقدر ما هي روح كل الوصايا. فهي تشمل كل الوصايا، ثم تتركز وكأنها وصية واحدة، لأنها فريدة في معناها ومبناها. وأساس قيمة المحبة عند المسيح، أن رسالته قائمة عليها وبها. فأصل الرسالة هكذا: «هكذا أحب الله العالم,  حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد...» (يو16:3). فـ «محبة الآب للعالم» حملها المسيح معه إلى العالم، لتتضمن روح كل تعاليمه ووصاياه, التي كان القصد الأساسي منها أن يشرح و يكشف و يستعلن للعالم «محبة الله الآب» له، ثم لكي تأتي ذبيحة المسيح على الصليب لتعبر عن أعظم وأقوى تعبير عن «محبة الآب للعالم» التي أعلنها المسيح على الصليب واستعلنها في قيامته؛ لأن القيامة من الأموات أظهرت بوضوح أن المسيح مات بإرادته، متحملاً كل ما يحمله الموت من عناء وألم وظلم ومرارة وهوان، إمعاناً في الإعلان العملي الفعال عن محبة الأب, لإن موت المسيح على الصليب أنشأ فداء وخلاصا وبرا وفرحأ وسلاماً للعالم. وهكذا تكشفت محبة الآب عن ثمار غاية في الهناء للعالم المظلوم المتألم، تحت عبودية الخطية والشيطان. 
‏من هنا جاءت وصية المسيح بالمحبة، لأن محبة الأب التي أتى بها المسيح لا تسكن ولا تعمل إلا في قلوب لها هذه الصفة عينها. فالمحبة الإلهية لا تعمل إلا في مجال المحبة. وبمعنى أكثر خطورة، يكون الصليب, وهو الذبيحة المتضمنة محبة الآب, لا يعمل إلا في القلوب التي أحبت. 
‏من هنا جاء أيضأ إلحاح القديس يوحنا على المحبة، باعتبارها الرحم الجديد الذي يولد منه الإنسان لله: «كل من يحب, فقد وُلد من الله» (ايو7:4). لماذا؟ لأن الذي انفتح قلبه على المحبة, يقبل عمل ذبيحة الصليب الفدايى، الذي هو أساس ميلاد الخليقة الجديدة. 
‏فالصليب، هو هو حب الآب عملياً لفدائنا من الموت، ولولادتنا للحياة الأبدية، ولتبنينا لنفسه: 
+ «بهذا أُظهرت محبة الله فينا, أن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم، لكي نحيا به.»(1يو9:4) 
«هذه هي وصيتي أن تحبوا...»: تظهر المحبة هنا أنها «وصية» المسيح، ويلزم أن نتذكر أن المسيح يتكلم من موقف الفراق, فهو حديث الوداع، أي حديث من يستودع «وصايا» لتلاميذه. 
‏وصيغة الجملة هنا باليونانية شرطية، في المضارع الدائم، وترجمتها الحرفية: «حتى تكونوا محبين», وهذا التصريف في الجملة يفيد الديمومة في المستقبل، فهذه وصية المسيح للكنيسة كلها على مدى الدهور. 
‏والمحبة التي يستودعها المسيح لتلاميذه، كوصيته الأخيرة، تظهرها كأنها وصية مفردة، ولكن هذا يأتي بنوع من التركيز الشديد على المحبة، فالمحبة تسود على كل الوصايا، وقد عبر المسيح عن ذلك بقوله: «إن كنتم تحبونني, ‏فاحفظوا وصاياي» (يو15:14)، «الذي عنده وصاياي وحففظها، فهو الذي يحبني» (يو21:14), وذلك في مقابل وصية المحبة كمفرد: «هذه هى وصيتي أذ تحبوا...»؛ «وصية جديدة أنا أعطيكم أن تحبوا بعمكم بعضاً‏» (يو34:13). والتبادل بين الجمع (وصايا)، والمفرد (وصية)، فيما يخص وصية المحبة، نراه بالمقابل نفس التبادل بين الثبوت في «الكلمة» كمفرد  «إن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي (كلمتى) فلن يرى الموت إلى الأبد» (يو51:8)، «إن أحبي أحد يحفظ كلامي (كلمتى)»؛ والثبوت في «الكلام» كجمع : «الذي لا يحبني لا يحفظ كلامي, والكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لى، بل للأب الذي أرسلي» (يو24:14)، كذلك «الكلام» كجمع: «إن ثبتم فّي وثبت كلامي فيكم...» (يو7:15) 
والقديس يوحنا لمح في كلام المسيح هذا الانتقال بين المفرد والجمع بالنسبة لوصية المحبة، فاقتبسها، ورددها في آيتين متلاحقتين هكذا: «وهذه هي وصيته, أن نؤمن باسم ابنه يسوع المسيح، ونحب بعضا بعضاً، كما أعطانا وصية» (ايو23:3)، «ومن يحفظ وصاياه, يثبت فيه، وهو فيه.» (ايو24:3) 
‏فالمحبة وصية قائمة بذاتها، بالدرجة الاولى، ولكنها تجمع في ذاتها كل الوصايا: «المحبة التي هي رباط الكمال» (كو14:4)، «لأن من أحب غيره، فقد أكمل الناموس.» (رو8:13) 
‏أما وصف المسيح لخطورة المحبة وامتدادها، فتشمل كل الكتاب: «فقال له يسوع: تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك، ومن كل فكرك، هذه هي الوصية الاولى والعظمى؛ والثانية مثلها تحب قريبك كنفسك. بهاتين الوصتين، يتعلق الناموس كله (أسفار موسى الخمسة) والأنبياء!» (مت37:22-40‏) 
‏وينبغي أن لا يفوتنا تركيز المسيح على المحبة المتجهة نحو الآخرين، مواء لبعضنا البعض، أو حتى للأعداء، لأن عثرة إسرائيل الكبرى كانت احتكارها لمحبة الله وحبسها حبساً مطلقأ مؤبداً عن الأمم (الأنجاس في نظرهم). والمسيح جاء ليفك أسر محبة الله، التي احتكرتها إسرائيل لنفسها، وجعلها ترف على وجه الأرض كلها بلا مانع، تُحيي وتنعش النفوس. ولأول مرة يُسمع في الأرض كلها، أن إنساناً يمكن أن يحب عدوه! ليس دين من جميع الأديان على الأرض كلها، منذ أن خُلقت الآرض وخُلق الإنسان، قال بصيغة الأمر: «أحبوا أعدائكم, باركوا لاعنيكم, أحسنوا إلى مبغيضكم, صلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم» (مت14:5). لأن وصية المسيح هذه مستمدة من صليبه: «ونحن أعداء (مع الله)، قد صولحنا مع الله، بموت ابنه.» (رو10:5) 
‏إن وصية المسيح بمحبة الأعداء، ألقاها أمامنا كأمر أكثر منها وصية!! أما قوة تفيذها، فهو المتكفل بها، إن نحن عزمنا من كل القلب على تنفيذها، لأن المسيح لا يأمراً مراً من فراغ، بل هو يبني دستور وصاياه على أساس ما عمل هو، وعلى أساس ما هو مستعد أن يعمل أيضاً، حتى يجعل لمحبة الآب عرشاً له في قلب العالم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أكتوبر 2017)

*13- لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ.​
‏الكلام هنا عميق للغاية. فليس معناه، كما يبدو لأول وهلة، مجرد تقييم عظمة المحبة بإمكانية أن يموت «أحد»، أي يضع نفسه لأجل أحبائه. ولكن المسيح هنا يشير إلى أن موته الذي ماته عن أحبائه، ينبغي أن يؤخذ على أنه غاية! فالمحبة مطالبة بأن يكون لها هدف وغاية, وهى إمكانية أن يضع الإنسان نفسه من أجل الآخرين. 
‏فحرف الإشارة هنا: «هذا», لا يعود على الحب، كأن يقال: «حب أعظم من هذا الحب»، ولكن «هذا» تعود عل «أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه». وبهذا يكون المعنى، أن الحب العظم هو الذي يكون هدفه أن يضع الإنسان نفسه لأجل أحبائه. وهذا ما قهمه القديس يوحنا وشرحه في رسالته الاولى: «بهذا قد عرفا المحبة، أذ ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا، فنحن ينبغي أن نضع نفوسنا لأجل الإخوة.» (ايو16:3) 
«‏لأجل أحبائه»: ‏المسيح لم يضع نفسه من أجل أحبائه (القديسين)، بل من أجل الخطاة، والذين هم في عداوة مع الله (هؤلاء هم أحباؤه): «ونحن أعداء (مع الله، قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه» (رو10:5). فالمعنى المقصود من «الأحباء»، هو أولئك الذين دعوا ليدركوا هذه المحبة. ولكي نفهم ذلك بسهولة، نضع القديس بولس مثلاً لذلك، حينما قال: «الذي أحبني، وأسلم نفسه لأجلي» (غل20:2)، مع أن المسيح مات من أجل شاول عدو الكنيسة ومضطهد المسيحيين والشاهد عل قتل إستفانوس! ولكن لما أدرك شاول حقيقة موت المسيح، تيقن أن المسيح مات من أجله، لأنه كان يحبه حتى وهو في وحل خطاياه وجرائمه!! فإذا أردنا أن نشرح المعنى أكثر، يكون هكذا: المسيح وضع ذاته من أجل أحبائه الخطاة والأثمة والمجرمين، وكل من تلوثت أيديهم وقلوبهم بالخطايا. هؤلاء هم أحباء يسوع. 
‏أما إذا أردنا التطبيق، فيكون ذلك بحسب قول القديس يوحنا: «ينبغي أن نضع نفوسنا لأجل الإخوة»؛ الخطاة والمنبوذين والذين ليس لهم من يحبهم أو يعطف عليهم!! بهذا، وبهذا وحده، يكون الغصن حقاً وبالحقيقة هو ابن الكرمة، والراضع من عصارتها!! 
‏والأمر ليس بمستغرب، فأولئك المبشرون الاوربيون والأمريكان الذين بروح الحب بقلوبهم من نحو إخوتهم في البشرية من الأجناس الأخرى، جعلهم يتركون بيوتهم وعائلاتهم وحياتهم الهنية، ليذهبوا في مجاهل أفريقيا في القرن الثامن عشر ليبشروا أهلها الذين كانوا من آكلي لحوم البشر، وقد كان بالفعل من أٌكل منهم بعد أن شوي لحمه بالنار!! ولم يجزع الفوج وراء الفوج، ولا ارتدوا إلى الوراء، حتى نجحوا وربحوا البلاد السوداء وجعلوا أهلها من أبناء النور. 
‏هذا هو«الحب المسيحي» في مضمونه ومعناه وأهدافه: إنه حب ذبائحي، نار ألقيت على الأرض! ما لبثت أن أشعلت كل شعوب الأرض: «فكونوا متمثلين بالله، كأولاد أحباء، واسلكوا في المحبة، كما أحبنا المسيح أيضاً, وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا، قرباناً وذبيحة لله، رائحة طيبة» (أف1:5-2‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أكتوبر 2017)

*14- أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ.​
‏«أحبائي»: المسيح هنا يسلم تلاميذه المخلصين لقب إبراهيم أب الآباء: «وتم الكتاب القائل: فآمن إبراهيم بالله، فحُسب له برا، ودعى خليل الله (يع23:2)، «إبراهيم حبيبى»، «وأما أنت يا إسرائيل عبدى، يا يعقوب الذى اخترته، نسل إبراهيم خليلي (حبيبي)» (إش8:41). وبالفعل قد كان، وصار أن الرسل أصبحوا هم آباء الكنيسة الأولى وأعمدتها! 
المسيح هنا ينبه ذهن تلاميذه إلى وضعهم الممتاز بالنسبة له. لقد سبق وقال لهم: «أنا هو الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان»، والآن يفسرها «أنتم أحبائي». ولكن لكي يرفع هذه الدرجة إلى المستوى القانوني لكي تكون درجة لكل من يشاء، وضع لها الشرط الذى يعطيها هذه الكفاءة: «إن فعلتم ما أوصيكم به». وهنا يقصد ما سبق وأن أعطاه كوصية خاصة: «‏هذه هي وصيتي أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضا كما أحببتكم» (يو12:15)؛ بمعنى أن التلاميذ طالما كانوا على الحب الإلهي قائمين، فهم أحباء المسيح. ولقد ظل التلاميذ أمناء على هذه الوصية بصورة واضحة للغاية، بعد صعود المسيح: «هؤلاء كلهم كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة مع النساء، ومريم أم يسوع، ومع إخوته» (أع14:1). وما تخلوا قط عن وصية المسيح, وحبه، والأمانة له، حتى استودعوا أجسادهم قبور الاستشهاد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أكتوبر 2017)

*15- لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي.​
نحن لا زلنا في الكرمة الحقيقية والأغصان التي اكتسبت صفة «الحقيقية» بالانتساب إلى الأصل، لم تعد بعد أغصان كرمة برية، بل كرمة غرسها الآب بيده، والأغصان نمت عليها، وصارت شريكة فى أصالتها السماوية، ووريثة لكل أثمارها الفاخرة، وأهمها الصليب. 
‏الكرمة الاول التي نقلها من مصر, أتلفتها أيدي الكرامين الأردياء الأجراء، ولكي يرثوها اختطافاً، ذبحوا ابن الكرام الحقيقي، ظناً منهم أنها تؤول إليهم، لكن الكرام انتزعها من أيديهم. وعوض الصورة والرمز غرس الكرمة الحقيقية, التي جذورها في السماء، وأغصانها مست الأرض، وملأت كل ربوعها, لم تعد الأغصان تذكر عهد العبودية، بل صارت تنتمى إلى أصلها السماوي، لقد نالوا حق البنوة, فصاروا من جنس المحبوب الوحيد، أحباء كالأصل، ليس بنوع الإنعام الصوري أو الرمزي، ولكن من واقع الدم الإلهي الذي امتزج بالدم، واللحم باللحم, فالأغصان صارت من لحمه وعظامه, ليسوا عبيداً بعد، بل محبوبين في المحبوب: «الآب نفسه يحبكم، لأنكم أحببتموني.» ‏(يو27:16) 
‏« أحباء, لأني أعلمتكم»: مصدر الحب المنسكب عليهم هو «استعلان الآب لهم». ليس كأنه معرفة فكر أو اكتساب معلومات، بل هو قبول حقيقة, فالاستعلان الذي أكمله المسيح الابن لتلاميذه بالنسبة للآب هو استعلان الكنه والكيان، استعلان «أنا هو الكائن بذاتي», «الله لم يره أحد قط» (يو18:1) ولكن الابن رآه ويعرفه، لأنه هو الابن الوحيد الكائن في حضنه الآبوى, هو الكائن في الآب, والآب كائن فيه, لقد استعلن المسيح الآب لتلاميذه، بأن كشف لهم حقيقة ذاته، والابن والآب واحد في الكيان والذات، فلما رأوا الابن, رأوا الآب؛ فلما استعلن لهم حبه، استعلن لهم حب الآب، وكل علم وعمل علمه لهم وقاله أمامهم، كان هو الآب الذي عرفوه وسمعوه ورآوه, ولما أسلمهم ذاته سلمهم الآب الذي فيه. 
‏كان موسى خادماً في بيت الله، أميناً حقاً، ولكنه كان خادماً هو وكل إسرائيل من بعده؛ إلى أن جاء الابن الوريث، فصار البيت في يد صاحبه. موسى كخادم، بنى بيت الله من جلود معزى وخشب، وقدم فيها الذبيحة غنماً وبقراً، أما الابن فأا الأبن فأقام بيت الله من جسده: «انقضوا هذا الهيكل، وفي ثلاة أيام أقيمه... أما هو فكان يقول عن هيكل جسده» (يو19:2-21)، ثم رقع الحجاب الثقيل عن أعيننا، فرأينا، واذا بنا نحن جسده، أهل بيته: «خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدى!» (26:26) 
‏لقد انتهى عهد العبيد، بانتهاء الناموس والخيمة والذبيحة من تيوس وعجول؛ والكهنة الاجراء. وجاء عهد الآب والابن المذبوح، وشرب الإنسان واغتسل، وبيض ثيابه في دم الحمل، بدعوة من الأب. 
‏وهكذا رُفع اسم الإنسان وقدره من رتبة العبيد، خادمي دم تيوس وعجول، إلى أبناء وأحباء متناولى دم ابن الله, حينما شربوا فيه روحه الأزلى، الذي جدد خلقتهم الاولى، فصاروا على شكل خالقهم في القداسة والحق. 
‏هذا هو علم الآب واستعلانه، الذي قاله المسيح لهم في حديث الفراق المعزى: «لأني أعلمتكم كل ما سمعته من  أبى», «والسامعون يحيون» (يو25:5)، «وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته.» (يو3:17) 
‏وليلاحظ القارئ أن المسيح قال لهم هذا الكلام (يو15:15‏)، بعد أن أقام فصحه الأزلى بإفخارستية العشاء ‏الأخير، وسلمهم كأس دمه فشربوه، وقسم لهم جسده وأكلوه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 أكتوبر 2017)

*16- لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي.​
الله هو صاحب المبادرة في كل ما يمت إلى الإنسان من الخيرات السماوية. 
‏وحينما قال المسيح لتلاميذه: «أنتم أحبائي ...، لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً»، فهو هنا يوضح أنه هو ابن الله صاحب مبادرة تقريبهم إلى نفسه والآب, وبالتالي صاحب مسئولية دعوتهم العظمى هذه. إنه الأن يوثق دعوتهم واختيارهم، ليرفع عنهم صعوبة مسئولية المهمة الخطيرة وثقلها، خاصة حينما يتلفتون فلا يجدونه أمامهم, إلى حين!, وفي الأصول الدنيوية يختار التلميذ معلمه الذي يتلقى على يديه المعرفة، والتلميذ هو الذي يرفع معلمه إلى مواضع التكريم والتجلة. ولكن المسيح يقلب موازين العالم، لأنه هو الإله المعلم الذي يختار من يعلمهم، ومن يرفعهم من الرتبة الدنيا إلى ذات مرتبة معلمهم في الكرامة والمجد: «وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني، ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد.» (يو22:17) 
«والاختبار» هنا متعلق صميمياً بكلمة «لتذهبوا». هنا دعوته لهم كأحباه هي ذات هدف ورسالة وليست مسألة محبة شخصية أو عواطف تبيت في الصدور، بل لاختيار الرسولية والخدمة وتمثيل الكنيسة في العالم، لأن حبه لهم هو لتكميل حب أبيه للعالم! أما كلمة «يدوم ثمركم»، فهذا تشهد عليه الكنيسة حتى اليوم، ونشاهده في كل أنحاء العالم، فثمر الرسولية لا يزال حياً جديداً مجدداً. 
‏وينبغي أن نلاحظ أن المسيح حمل بالفعل ثقل الرسولية مع الرسل، وحقق بالفعل مسئوليته في اختيارهم «ليذهبوا». فقد عضدهم بقوة فائقة، حتى حطموا أعتى إمبراطورية للوثنية، والتي كانت قد ملكت العالم فكرا وثقافة وسلطانا وجبروتا وضلالا! 
‏لذلك، أية توة وأية شجاعة وأي اقتحام يملكه الذين لم يختاروا لأنفسهم أن «يذهبوا»، بل كان اختيارهم من عنده، «كما هرون أيضاً» (عب4:5)!! 
‏ويلاحظ مدى تحمل المسيح لمسئولية الإرسالية في قوله: «أقمتكم لتذهبوا, وتأتوا بثمر, ويدوم ثمركم». فهو المتكفل بعد اختيارهم بكيف وأين يذهبون، ثم كيف وكم يأتون بالثمر، ثم إلى متى يدوم ثمرهم!! 
‏وليس ذلك فقط، بل هو المتكفل بكيف يعطيهم الآب كل ما يطلبون (باسمه)، سواء فيما يخصهم شخصياً أو يخص مخاطر ذهابهم، أو جمع ثمارهم، أو تثبيت ثمارهم. وهكذا تلتحم الصلاة المستجابة، بالطاعة، مع الثمر المتكاثر!! 
‏«لتذهبوا»: هنا إشارة واضحة أنهم هم الذين سيبدأون بالذهاب، أى يتركون الالتصاق ببعضهم وبمعلمهم، لينطلق كل في طريقه. وهي إشارة توقيت لبدء رحلة الكنيسة عبر العالم. 
«ثم خرج نحو الساعة الثالثة (ساعة حلول الروح القدس), ورأى آخرين قياماً في السوق بطالين، فقال لهم: اذهبوا أنتم أيضاً إلى الكرم، فاعطيكم كما يحق لكم, فمضوا» (مت3:20-4)؛ «وقال لهم: اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع، وأكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها» (مر15:16). لقد أطاع الرسل الأمر، وانفصلوا عن معلمهم بالجسد، ليتحدوا معاً وبه بالروح إلى الأبد، ليسلموا العالم مسيح الملكوت, لا مسيح التاريخ, ومسلسل رسوليتهم، كما هو، من وضع يد معلمهم ونفخة فمه!! 
«يعطيكم الآب كل ما طلبتم باسمي»:  الأن يطمئن المسيح أنه سلمهم العلاقة المباشرة بالآب!! لقد استعلن لهم الآب في نفسه، واستعلن لهم كل ما عند الآب، بكل ما قاله وعمله. فالآن، عليهم أن يتجهوا مباشرة للآب، ليطلبوا كل ما يشاءوا، حيث «اسم» المسيح هو ضمان الاستجابة الأكيد، إذ يتدخل في الحال، ودمه على يديه، لتصبح كل صلاة وكل طلبة، ملتحمة بصوت دمه: «أتيتم ... إلى وسيط العهد الجديد، يسوع، وإلى دم رش, يتكلم أفضل من هابيل.» (عب24:12) 
‏وهنا يلزم أن ننبه، أن الصلاة في أصولها تقدم للآب باسم يسوع المسيح, في الروح القدس. وأي إغفال للآب, يخل بأصول الصلاة والعبادة. فالمسيح أكمل رسالته، بأن سلمنا ليد الآب, أما هو فيبقي وسيطاً ضامناً للعهد. وعلينا أن ننتبه جداً لقوله: «في ذلك اليوم تطلبون باسمي، ولست أقول لكم إني أنا أسال الآب من أجلكم، لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم، لأنكم قد أحببتموني, وآمنتم أني من عند الله خرجت.» (يو26:16-27)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 أكتوبر 2017)

*القسم الثانى
‏التلاميذ, ثم الكنيسة, في مواجهة العالم: (يو18:15-27)​* اختلاف الطبائع، هو الذي سيحتم المواجهة. 
* ويغذي الاختلاف: الجهل بطبيعة الآب والابن. 
* ولكن العالم ليس له عذر في هذه العداوة، لأن حقيقة المسيح مُعلنة عملياً وبشهود‏. 
* وعلى التلاميذ أن يكملوا الصراع  الذي بدأه العالم مع المسيح. ولكن الروح القدس، سيقدم المعونة والشهاد‏ة في وقتها. 
‏المحبة المسيحية, ‏تولد في العالم المعاكس بغضة: 

17- بِهَذَا أُوصِيكُمْ حَتَّى تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً.
18- إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ.​وأول مواجهة كشفت عن صدق إنذار المسيح بعد بدء الكرازة هي هكذا: «ودعوا الرسل، وجلدوهم، وأوصوهم أن لا يتكلموا باسم يسوع، ثم أطلقوهم. وأما هم، فذهبوا فرحين من أمام المجمع، لأنهم حُسبوا مستأهلين أن يهانوا من أجل اسمه.» (أع40:5-41‏) 
‏الصراع هنا بين الإيمان الثابت في محبة المسيح, وبين عدم الايمان الثابت في محبة العالم، هو صراع بين محبة النور ومحبة الظلمة؛ بين معرفة الله الآب وابنه يسوع المسيح وبين الجهل بالأب والابن معاً؛ بين أبناء الله وأبناء هذا الدهر. القديس يوحنا يتكلم هنا عن هذا, كمختبر، في رسالته الاولى: «انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب، حتى ندعى أولاد الله. من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم، لأنه لا يعرقه» (1يو1:3)
واضطهاد العالم وبغضته لتلاميذ الرب ومؤمنيه الأتقياء المخلصين, يبدو دائمأ ومنذ أول يوم، غريبا جداً في أعين متقيه!: «أيها الأحباء، لا تستغربوا البتلوى المحرقة (المشتعلة أو النارية) التي بينكم حادثة، لأجل إمتحانكم، كأنه أصابكم أمر غريب, بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح، افرحوا، لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضأ مبتهجين. إن عُيرتم باسم المسيح، فطوبى لكم، لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم. أما من جهتهم, فيجدف عليه، وأما من جهتكم فيمتجد. فلا يتألم أحدكم كقاتل أو سارق أو فاعل شر أو متداخل في أمورغير، ولكن إن كان كمسيحي (يتألم)، فلا يخجل, بل يمجد الله من هذا القبيل ... فإذا الذين يتألمون بحسب مشيئة الله، فليستودعوا أنفسهم كما لخالق أمين في عمل الخير.» (ابط12:4-19) 
‏وهكذا ظهر بوضوح أن المحبة وصية أولى وعظمى، ركز عليها المسيح قبل الفراق هنا، ولآخر مرة، لأنها الدرع الوحيد لمواجهة صدام العالم. فمحبة التلاميذ للمسيح، وثبوتهم فيه، ثم محبتهم نحو بعضهم البعض، وقفت تصد عنهم عنف بغضة العالم للمسيح ولهم. وواضح للغاية، أن بغضة العالم واضطهاده كانا موجهين ضد فضائل المسيحيين وليس لأخطائهم وعيوبهم وتعدياتهم. وهذا الموقف يذكرنا بشي من التطابق بين موقف الفريسيين والأعمى الذي فتح عينيه المسيح, المتهم بأنه فتح عينيه في سبت. فـ «العالم»» هنا هو في موقف الفريسيين تماماً في الأصحاح التاسع، والأعمى الذي فتح المسيح عينيه هم التلاميذ الذين دخلوا النور, والمسيح هو هو المتهم الأول الذي كسر القوانين المزعومة. 
‏ومن تسلسل الآيات السالفة، يتضح كيف, وبحكمة إلهية بالغة الدقة والرتابة، أسس المسيح في التلاميذ أساس المحبة الثابت، ثم كشف بعد ذلك عن عنف المقاومة المضادة المزمعة أن تواجههم، حتى يحتملوها بجدارة. وكأنما يعد الكنيسة لتاريخها الطويل في جهادها ضد العالم. 
‏«إن كان العالم يبغضكم, فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضني قبلكم»: «فاعلموا» تأتي هنا بصيغة الأمر. الرب يرفع ذهن التلاميذ على مستوى «ااذكروا» التي جاءت موازية لها في الآية (30‏) بعد ذلك. وهذه وتلك, ولكي ينفتح وعي التلاميذ لالتقاط صورة صحيحة لما أكمله العالم مع المسيح، تنطبعان على ذاكرتهم وذاكرة الكنيسة على الدوام، لتكوا للتلاميذ والكنيسة من بعدهم عوناً شديدا لاحتمال المصاد‏مات المتكررة، والتي لن تنقطع. 
‏فإن كان العالم قد أبغض المسيح واضطهده بشدة وبمرارة، فيلزم فهم السبب الكامن وراء هذه العداوة التي لا تعرف التعقل. فالمسيح كان في العالم (على مستوى اليهود)، مصدر قلق ونكد ورعب وارتباك وخوف شديد. فقداسته فضحت فجورهم، ووداعته استفزت وحشيتهم، وتكريمه وتمجيده للآب هيج عداوتهم له وللآب، والحق الذي فيه جمعهم عل الكذب وتلفيق التهم : «إن كنت قد تكلمت ردياً، فاشهد على الردي، وإن حسناً، فلماذا تضربنى» (يو23:18) 
‏فالمسيح قد صار للتلاميذ النموذج الكامل, الذي يسند قلوبهم في وقت هياج العالم وسخطه، والذي يستمدون منه قوة على الاحتمال والصبر, بل والفرح في الضيق: «ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع، الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه, احتمل الصليب مستهينا بالخزي, فجلس في يمين عرش الله. فتفكروا في الذي احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه, مثل هذه، لئلا تكلوا وتخوروا في نفوسكم.» (عب2:12-3‏) 
‏ويخاطب القديس أغطسينوس من تسول له نفسه أن يخور ويلقي السلاح هكذا: [إن أنت استعفيت من أن تحمل مع المسيح بغضة العالم، فأنت تعفي نفسك من أن تكون في الجسد]. 
أليس الغصن في الكرمة؟ والعضو يحمل ما يقع على الرأس في الجسد. فإذا كان العضو سيتمجد حتماً مع الرأس, فكيف لا يحمل معها هم المقاومة نصيبا بنصيب؟ إن احتمال ثقل التجاربه في العالم, مهما كان شكلها ومصدرها, لهو ختم لملكوت السموات, وعلامة صحة لالتحامه في الجسد وقربه من الرأس! فإن كان اتحادنا بالمسيح وحبه هو الذي يوقعنا تحت غضب العالم، فمرحباً! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 أكتوبر 2017)

*القسم الثانى
‏التلاميذ, ثم الكنيسة, في مواجهة العالم: (يو18:15-27)​* اختلاف الطبائع، هو الذي سيحتم المواجهة. 
* ويغذي الاختلاف: الجهل بطبيعة الآب والابن. 
* ولكن العالم ليس له عذر في هذه العداوة، لأن حقيقة المسيح مُعلنة عملياً وبشهود‏. 
* وعلى التلاميذ أن يكملوا الصراع  الذي بدأه العالم مع المسيح. ولكن الروح القدس، سيقدم المعونة والشهاد‏ة في وقتها. 
‏المحبة المسيحية, ‏تولد في العالم المعاكس بغضة: 

17- بِهَذَا أُوصِيكُمْ حَتَّى تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً.
18- إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ.​وأول مواجهة كشفت عن صدق إنذار المسيح بعد بدء الكرازة هي هكذا: «ودعوا الرسل، وجلدوهم، وأوصوهم أن لا يتكلموا باسم يسوع، ثم أطلقوهم. وأما هم، فذهبوا فرحين من أمام المجمع، لأنهم حُسبوا مستأهلين أن يهانوا من أجل اسمه.» (أع40:5-41‏) 
‏الصراع هنا بين الإيمان الثابت في محبة المسيح, وبين عدم الايمان الثابت في محبة العالم، هو صراع بين محبة النور ومحبة الظلمة؛ بين معرفة الله الآب وابنه يسوع المسيح وبين الجهل بالأب والابن معاً؛ بين أبناء الله وأبناء هذا الدهر. القديس يوحنا يتكلم هنا عن هذا, كمختبر، في رسالته الاولى: «انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب، حتى ندعى أولاد الله. من أجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم، لأنه لا يعرقه» (1يو1:3)
واضطهاد العالم وبغضته لتلاميذ الرب ومؤمنيه الأتقياء المخلصين, يبدو دائمأ ومنذ أول يوم، غريبا جداً في أعين متقيه!: «أيها الأحباء، لا تستغربوا البتلوى المحرقة (المشتعلة أو النارية) التي بينكم حادثة، لأجل إمتحانكم، كأنه أصابكم أمر غريب, بل كما اشتركتم في آلام المسيح، افرحوا، لكي تفرحوا في استعلان مجده أيضأ مبتهجين. إن عُيرتم باسم المسيح، فطوبى لكم، لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم. أما من جهتهم, فيجدف عليه، وأما من جهتكم فيمتجد. فلا يتألم أحدكم كقاتل أو سارق أو فاعل شر أو متداخل في أمورغير، ولكن إن كان كمسيحي (يتألم)، فلا يخجل, بل يمجد الله من هذا القبيل ... فإذا الذين يتألمون بحسب مشيئة الله، فليستودعوا أنفسهم كما لخالق أمين في عمل الخير.» (ابط12:4-19) 
‏وهكذا ظهر بوضوح أن المحبة وصية أولى وعظمى، ركز عليها المسيح قبل الفراق هنا، ولآخر مرة، لأنها الدرع الوحيد لمواجهة صدام العالم. فمحبة التلاميذ للمسيح، وثبوتهم فيه، ثم محبتهم نحو بعضهم البعض، وقفت تصد عنهم عنف بغضة العالم للمسيح ولهم. وواضح للغاية، أن بغضة العالم واضطهاده كانا موجهين ضد فضائل المسيحيين وليس لأخطائهم وعيوبهم وتعدياتهم. وهذا الموقف يذكرنا بشي من التطابق بين موقف الفريسيين والأعمى الذي فتح عينيه المسيح, المتهم بأنه فتح عينيه في سبت. فـ «العالم»» هنا هو في موقف الفريسيين تماماً في الأصحاح التاسع، والأعمى الذي فتح المسيح عينيه هم التلاميذ الذين دخلوا النور, والمسيح هو هو المتهم الأول الذي كسر القوانين المزعومة. 
‏ومن تسلسل الآيات السالفة، يتضح كيف, وبحكمة إلهية بالغة الدقة والرتابة، أسس المسيح في التلاميذ أساس المحبة الثابت، ثم كشف بعد ذلك عن عنف المقاومة المضادة المزمعة أن تواجههم، حتى يحتملوها بجدارة. وكأنما يعد الكنيسة لتاريخها الطويل في جهادها ضد العالم. 
‏«إن كان العالم يبغضكم, فاعلموا أنه قد أبغضني قبلكم»: «فاعلموا» تأتي هنا بصيغة الأمر. الرب يرفع ذهن التلاميذ على مستوى «ااذكروا» التي جاءت موازية لها في الآية (30‏) بعد ذلك. وهذه وتلك, ولكي ينفتح وعي التلاميذ لالتقاط صورة صحيحة لما أكمله العالم مع المسيح، تنطبعان على ذاكرتهم وذاكرة الكنيسة على الدوام، لتكوا للتلاميذ والكنيسة من بعدهم عوناً شديدا لاحتمال المصاد‏مات المتكررة، والتي لن تنقطع. 
‏فإن كان العالم قد أبغض المسيح واضطهده بشدة وبمرارة، فيلزم فهم السبب الكامن وراء هذه العداوة التي لا تعرف التعقل. فالمسيح كان في العالم (على مستوى اليهود)، مصدر قلق ونكد ورعب وارتباك وخوف شديد. فقداسته فضحت فجورهم، ووداعته استفزت وحشيتهم، وتكريمه وتمجيده للآب هيج عداوتهم له وللآب، والحق الذي فيه جمعهم عل الكذب وتلفيق التهم : «إن كنت قد تكلمت ردياً، فاشهد على الردي، وإن حسناً، فلماذا تضربنى» (يو23:18) 
‏فالمسيح قد صار للتلاميذ النموذج الكامل, الذي يسند قلوبهم في وقت هياج العالم وسخطه، والذي يستمدون منه قوة على الاحتمال والصبر, بل والفرح في الضيق: «ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع، الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه, احتمل الصليب مستهينا بالخزي, فجلس في يمين عرش الله. فتفكروا في الذي احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه, مثل هذه، لئلا تكلوا وتخوروا في نفوسكم.» (عب2:12-3‏) 
‏ويخاطب القديس أغطسينوس من تسول له نفسه أن يخور ويلقي السلاح هكذا: [إن أنت استعفيت من أن تحمل مع المسيح بغضة العالم، فأنت تعفي نفسك من أن تكون في الجسد]. 
أليس الغصن في الكرمة؟ والعضو يحمل ما يقع على الرأس في الجسد. فإذا كان العضو سيتمجد حتماً مع الرأس, فكيف لا يحمل معها هم المقاومة نصيبا بنصيب؟ إن احتمال ثقل التجاربه في العالم, مهما كان شكلها ومصدرها, لهو ختم لملكوت السموات, وعلامة صحة لالتحامه في الجسد وقربه من الرأس! فإن كان اتحادنا بالمسيح وحبه هو الذي يوقعنا تحت غضب العالم، فمرحباً! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 أكتوبر 2017)

*19- لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلَكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لِذَلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ.​
‏العالم يغرم من يخرج من تحت نيره، بل ويناصبه العداء. إنها مهانة عظمى لرئيس هذا العالم أن يخرج من تحت يده إنسان يقف قبالته ليشهد ضده. 
‏لقد تجمعت الشياطين, كما تجمع على المسيح بيلاطس وهيرودس وقيافا ويهوذا, على الفتى الغض أنطونيوس قديس براري ممر وهو ابن العشرين سنة وواجهوه بمهزأة: [يا صبي العمر والعقل، كيف تجاسرت ودخلت بلادنا (البواري القفرة التي ليس بها ماء)]، ولكن الفتى صبر وثابر، ورد عليهم: [أنا أصغر من جميعكم، فلماذا اجتمعتم علي كلكم]، وبالنهاية ملك أنطونيوس ناصية البواري لحساب النسك والعبادة والتسبيح المتواصل الذي لم ينقطع، ليس في مصر وحدها، بل وفي كل العالم. 
‏كلام المسيح يحمل حقيقة معزية للغاية, فكل بغضة نواجهها في العالم دون أن نكون نحن سبباً فيها, هي تُحسب حتماً دليلاً على اختيارا لرب لنا: «أنا اخترتكم من العالم، لذلك يبغضكم العالم». واختيار الرب قائم أساساً على أننا لسنا من هذا العالم، والعالم لا يليق أن يكون لنا وطناً ومقراً، لذلك فكل حقد وبغضة يناصبنا بها العالم، يذكرنا بالرجاء الذي لنا عند الرب: «إن كنا نتألم معه، لكي نتمجد أيضاً معه.» (رو17:8) 
«لو كنتم من العالم, لكان العالم يحب خاصته»: ما أشد أٌلفة الخطاة لبعضهم البعض، يجذبون بعضهم البعض لارتكاب الإثم والمعصية بسخاء وبذخ. إنها تظهر لهم وكأنها محبة وعلى مستوى التضحية والبذل، حتى ليكاد الآبرار يغيرون من هذه الألفة وهذا السخاء وهذا البذل المجنون. ولكن كل ذلك يتم بدفح من الشيطان، حتى يغوص الواحد منهم في الوحل دون أن يدري, وهو مسرور غاية السرور. وإن للعدو قدرة على إخفاء العاقبة والنهاية المرة التي تنتظر هؤلاء المتسابقين في وضع الأغلال في أعناقهم، حتى لا يكون قيام. 
‏محبة العالم لأخصائه هي محبة للاستعباد، لنزف الشباب والمال والجمال والكرامة والعمر! 
«يحب خاصته»: «خاصته» هنا، وان كانت تفيد الأشخاص المنجذبين إليه، كما يراءى لأول وهلة، ولكن هي تفيد في الحقيقة الذين أصبحوا عبيداً له. فالعالم يحب الذين له، الذين يعملون لحسابه. والفاعل العاقل المضمر هنا، هو الشيطان رئيس هذا العالم: «أنتم من أب هو إبليس، وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا، ذاك كان قتالاً للناس من البدء.» (يو44:8‏) 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء أن المسيح يكرر كلمة «العالم» خمس مرات في الآيتين» 18 و19, وذلك عن شعور منه بخطورة هذا العدو، وتوعية لنا أن نأخذ الحيطة، ونضع خطورته في الاعتبار. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 أكتوبر 2017)

*20- اُذْكُرُوا الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ اضْطَهَدُونِي َسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كلاَمَكُمْ.​
واضح أن هذا النص وارد في إنجيل يوحنا 13:16. فبالرغم من أن التلاميذ، في نظر المسيح، ليسوا عبيدا بل أحباء، ولكن في نظر أنفسهم ينبغي أن يدركوا أنهم عبيد الله. 
‏فالسيد والمعلم الذي غسل أرجلهم ليعدهم للارسالية العظمى، الآن يكشف لهم مجد الإرسالية على مستوى مجد إكليل الشوك والصليب. لأنه حقاً لا يليق أن الرأس, المقدس, يلبس إكليلاً من شوك، والأعضاء يجلسون على أرائك هن حرير، أو أن يلقب رب الكنيسة ببعلزبول، وأهل البيت ينعمون بالألقاب: «إن كانوا قد لقبوا رب البيت ببعلزبول، فكم بالحرى أهل بيته» (مت25:10). وإن هبت ريح العالم العاتية على الكرمة، فلابد أن تترنح الأغصان. 
‏والرب هنا لا يريد أن يواجه التلاميذ بمصيرهم المحتم، من جهة الاضطهاد، مباشرة, حتى لا يجزعوا, ولكنه في حنو وتوعية ورفق، وضع نفسه في المقدمة كعينة، وتركهم يقيسون على أنفسهم: «إن كانوا قد اضطهدونني، فسيضطهدونكم». ثم بتوعية أكثر وأعمق، أراد أن ينبه ذهنهم أن يتذكروا كيف كان اليهود يترصدونه: «ليصطادوه بكلمة» (مت15:22) من كلامه، يؤلونها كما يشاءون، حتى ينصبوا له الفخاخ. فلا ينتظر التلاميذ من المقاومين لهم إلا نفس الاسلوب، والذين للعالم لن يحترموا كلامهم، فالرب يضعه على مستوى كلامه: «إن كانوا قد حفظوا كلامي، فسيحفظون كلامكم»، بل سوف يؤلون ويحورون ويعوجون, لعلهم يفوزون بحجة للمنازعة والتشهير أو الحكم, لإفساد تعليمهم في أذهان الناس. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 أكتوبر 2017)

*21- لَكِنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِكُمْ هَذَا كُلَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.​
‏«لكن» باليونانية (     ) ‏، تفيد الانتقال بالمعنى و بالحديث إلى تكملة متصلة به، ولكن جديدة. فالمسيح يكشف أن سر الاضطهاد سيكون هو بسبب الارتباط بالمسيح, والغصن المتحد بالكرمة نصيبه من نصيب الكرمة، والمناداة باسم المسيح له تكلفة باهظة: «ودعوا الرسل، وجلدوهم، وأوصوهم أن لا يتكلموا باسم يسوع، ثم أطلقوهم. وأما هم، فذهبوا فرحين من أمام المجمع, لأنهم حسبوا مستأهلين أن يهانوا من أجل اسمه» (أع40:5-41‏). وبطرس الرسول أيضاً يركز عل الاسم:«إن عُيرتم باسم المسيح، فطوبى لكم، لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم.» (ابط14:4)
‏لماذا اسم المسيح في العالم مكروه، والعالم يناصبه العداء؟ ثم لماذا هذا الاسم هكذا محبوب جدأ لدى المؤمنين الصادقين؟ 
‏إن اسم المسيح هو هذا: «ابن الله الحي», وهذا الاسم يحمل استعلان حقيقة الله الآب التي جاء الابن لاستعلانها. وفي استعلان الله كآب، واستعلان المسيح كابن متجسد, ينجمع كل مفهوم الخلاص والفداء والمصالحة. فالله أرسل ابنه إلى العالم, ليصالح به العالم لنفسه, والابن تمم مشيئة الآب، بأن صالح العالم بذبيحة نفسه, وهكذا بالصليب، انفتح باب العودة لكل خطاة العالم من سلطان الشيطان والظلمة إلى الله, لأجل هذا لا يطيق العالم، الذي يعمل لحساب الظلمة، سماع اسم ابن الله. فأبناء الظلمة يبغضون أبناء النوره هذه حقيقة كل الدهور. أما الذين آمنوا باسم ابن الله، وقبلوه، فيكونون قد انتقلوا من الظلمة إلى النور، ودخلوا في عهد بنوة صادقة لله، وصاروا أبناء وأحباء بعد أن كانوا عبيداً وأعداء. لذلك صار اسم ابن الله هو قوتهم وفخرهم وحصنهم، إزاء بغضة العالم لهم وللاسم! 
‏«لأنهم لا يعرفون الذي أرسلني»: ‏إن معرفة سر الآب والابن الذي يتضمن إرسالية الابن إلى العالم، هو من أعمق مخصصات الله, التي جعلها سرا مكتوماً منذ الدهور السالفة, ولم يعرف به أحد، إلى أن استعلن للتلاميذ والرسل: «أنه بإعلان عرفني بالسر... سر المسيح, الذي في أجيال أخر لم يُعرف به بنو البشر، كما قد أُعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح, أن الأمم شركاء في الميراث، والجسد، ونوال موعده في المسيح بالإنجيل.» (أف3:3-6‏) 
‏لذلك فإن سر الآب والابن استودع لدى الرسل، واستلمته الكنيسة من يد الرسل، وبالروح القدس. وفي معرفة هذا السر, وبه، أُعطيث الحياة الآبدية للمؤمنين: «هذه هي الحياة الأبدية، أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته.» (يو3:17) 
‏وهكذا أصبحت معرفة الله «الآب» مقصورة على الذين قبلوا «الابن», وآمنوا بالصليب والفداء، ونالوا الحياة الأبدية. والذي لا يعرف إرسالية ابن الله، يستحيل عليه معرفة الآب، وبالتال فهو يجدف على الآب والابن دون أن يدري، إنه يسيء إلى نفسه!! «يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.» (لو34:23) 
ولكن ليس عذر للعالم, لأن المسيح استعلن سر الآب والابن, وسر الخلاص بالقول والعمل
يو 22:15-25
‏إن الرب، وقد وصح السبب والحقيقة التي سيقوم عليها حقد العالم وبغضته لتلاميذه، أوضح أيضاً أن هذا العداء السافر ليس له عذر، ولكن سيكون مفروضاً فرضاً عليهم. ولهذا بدأ يشرح كيف أكمل شهادته ضد العالم، سواء بالقول أو العمل، جاعلاً معرفة الآب ظاهرة. وقد جاءت شهادة المسيح لنفسه وللآب في وضع متواز موزون: 
+ «لو لم أكن قد جئت وكلمتهم، لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن، فليس لهم عذر في خطيتهم، ‏الذي يبغضني، يبغض أبي أيضاً». 
+ «لو لم أكن قد عملت بينهم أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيري، لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فقد رأؤا، ‏وأبغضونى أنا وأبي».
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 أكتوبر 2017)

*22- لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ جِئْتُ وَكَلَّمْتُهُمْ لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَلَيْسَ لَهُمْ عُذْرٌ فِي خَطِيَّتِهِمْ.​
«قد جئت»: هذه الكلمة تحمل معنى كبيراً وممتداً، فهي تشير إشارة واثقة إلى أن مجيئه يحوي تحقيق الوعود النبوية السابقة لمجيئه, وانتظار كل شعب إسرائيل بفارغ الصبر، شعباً ورؤساء، وهوذا قد جاء!! اليهود ليس لهم أي عذر في عدم التعرف على المسيح، بل لم يكن هناك أي داع لبغضته بهذا المقدار، ومحاربته أينما ذهب، وهو يشرح ويوضح بالقول والعمل المعجزي؛ بل وإن القول أيضاً كان على مستوى الاعجاز، مع إشارات قوية أشار بها إلى حقيقة نفسه، أنه المسيا الذي ينتظرونه من واقع أكبر وأقوى وأصدق نبوة كانت تشير إشارة مباشرة إلى مجيئه على لسان موسى: «يقيم لك الرت إلهك نبياً من وسطك، من إخوتك، مثلي، له تسمعون..., وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما  أوصيه به، ويكون أن الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي, أنا أطالبه.» (تث15:18-10) 
‏والحقيقة أن اليهود بلا عذر، فقد كانت لهم القدرة والفهم لمعرفة المسيح والتعرف عليه تماماً، باعتباره المسيا الآتي، بل وإن منهم من نجح بسهولة في معرفته والإيمان به، لذلك فهذه المقاومة العنيدة، والبغضة العنيفة، والقسوة في المصادرة, توضح أنهم اسلموا ذواتهم للشيطان، وأنهم كانوا مغرضين، ومنحازين لشهواتهم الجامحة المجنونة. 
«لما كانت لهم خطية»: ‏هذا التعبير سبق أن قاله المسيح لهم بوضوح، عندما قاوموا المسيح، وأرادوا قتله، لأنه شفى أعمى، مولوداً من بطن أمه أعمى وأعطاه موهبة البصر في يوم سبت, فقال لهم: «لو كنتم عمياناً، لما كانت لكم خطية» (يو41:9). لأن أمامهم إنساناً أعمى منذ ولادته وهبه النور والرؤيا، فما رأوا الآية، ولا نظروا إلى المعجزة, بل انحازوا إلى عمى قلوبهم وتعصبهم الأعمى للحرف الذي يعبدونه عوض الروح. 
‏وحرف «لهم» في قوله: «لهم خطية» الذي هو في الأصل اليوناني الفعل (     ) بمعنى : «يمتلك، يقتني» خطية، هو اصطلاح وارد في العهد القديم، يفيد أن الإنسان بجهله وشره يكتسب لنفسه خطية، أو يحمل أو يقبل أو يستلم خطية: «لكن من كان طاهراً، وليس في سفر، وترك عمل الفصح، تُقطع تلك النفس من شعبها، لأنها لم تقرب قربان الرب في وقته، ذلك الإنساذ يحمل (     ) خطيته.» (عد13:9) 
‏وبذلك تظهر خطورة قول الرب على اليهود: «لما كانت لهم خطية», أي لما حملوا على أنفسهم خطية. وهذا الاصطلاح عبر اليهود عنه أحسن تعبير عندما قالوا ليبلاطس: «دمه علينا، وعلى أولادنا» (مت25:27‏). فالاصطلاح: «لما كانت لهم خطية» يشير إلى ثبوت خطيتهم عليهم, لأن العمل الذي عملوه في مقاومته وصلبه، كان بدون وجه حق!! «وأما الآن فليس لهم عذر في خطيتهم»، لأن توضيح المسيح لرسالته وإرساليته وكلامه عن الآب وعئ نفسه، كان فيه الكفاية. بمعنى أنه ليس عن جهالة قاوموه، أو عن قلة معرفة، وعن إلتباس في الفهم، بل بإصرار وعناد وحقد جنوني، ما كان له داع على الإطلاق!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 أكتوبر 2017)

*23- الَّذِي يُبْغِضُنِي يُبْغِضُ أَبِي أَيْضاً.​
‏هذه الأية تدخل في المفهوم اللاهوتي التجريدي، فالذي ليس له الابن، فبالضرورة ليس له الآب (ايو23:2)! كما أن الذي يؤمن بالابن، فله الآب أيضاً. والذي يحب الابن، يحبه الآب بالضرورة. هنا يتضح ببساطة أن الابن والآب واحد، هما ذات واحدة فيها ملء البنوة كشخص, وملء الابوة كشخص، وهما ذات واحدة كاملة، وكل ما يصيب الابن يصيب الآب حتماً. والابن تجسد ليعلن في نفسه الآب، ويستعلن بكلامه وأعماله كلام الآب وأعمال الآب. لذلك، فالمسيح هو صورة الآب المتجسدة، هو إنسان من حيث تجسده أو هيئته الإنسانية، ولكن هو الإله من حيث حقيقة ذاته وجوهره, لذلك، فمن أبغض المسيح، أبغض الآب حتماً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 أكتوبر 2017)

*24- لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَعْمَالاً لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ رَأَوْا وَأَبْغَضُونِي أَنَا وَأَبِي.​
هنا توكيد القول بالعمل يتسجل تاريخيا: «الآن فقد رأؤا وأبغضوني», والعمل الذي عمله المسيح، يفوق في إثباته القول. لأن العمل كان عظيماً، كان مملوءاً حباً وعطفاً وحناناً وقوة, كان ينطق نطقا بوجو الله نفسه عاملاً: «الآب الحال في، هو يعمل الأعمال» (يو10:14). والتي يمكن ترجمتها ترجمة صحيحة عن الأصل اليوناني هكذا: «الآب الحال في يعمل أعماله». والمعنى، أن الآب، بالمسيح, يعمل مشيئته, ويعلن عن ذاته، ويقترب من الإنسان، بواسطة يسوع المسيح، اقتراباً عجيبا، وجها لوجه، وفمأ لاذن، ويداً لعين (الأعمى). 
‏نحن الآن, وعلى بعد, نستطيع بقوة الإيمان والامتداد باليقين الروحي أن نحس تماما بالآب، ونكاد نراه في شخص يسوع المسيح. فما بالك بالذين عاينوا، ورآوا، وشاهدوا، ولمسوا هذه الحقيقة، التي عبر عنها تلميذ مخلص وصادق، بقوله: «الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا، من جهة كلمة الحياة، فإن الحياة أظهرت, وقد رأينا، ونشهد، ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب، وأظهرت لنا, الذي رأيناه وسمعناه, نخبركم به، لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا، وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح، ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً» (ايو1:1-4). هذا يوحنا الحبيب تلميذ يهودي، مفتوح العينين والقلب؛ هذا رأى وشاهد ولمس وعاين وآمن؛ وينقل لنا خبرته حية نابضة بالروح، ونحن, بالإيمان, أيضاً لمسنا معه, وشاهدنا معه، وعاينا معه، لأننا نؤمن, والإيمان رؤيا! 
‏وهكذا، فإن شهادة المسيح للآب ولنفسه بالكلمة والتعليم، هي استنفار للوعي الروحي فينا، لإيقاظه، ليقوم ويعي. أما شهادة المسيح بالأعمال، فهي مقارعة للفكر، أن يتيقظ، ويدرك، ويتيقن مما يرى، ويستخلص الحق بالعيان!! 
«... أعمالاً لم يعملها أحد غيري»:  صحيح أن أنبياء كثيرين عملوا معجزات خارقة, فموسى معروف بعجائبه العشرة التي ضرب ‏بها المصريين, وشق البحر الأحمر، وعبره ماشياً هو وشعبه، وطلب فنزل المن، وضرب الصخرة فجرى ماء، وصنع حية نحاسية، كل من نظر إليها شفي من لدغة الحيات, ويشوع بن نون فلق الاردن ليعبر الشعب وسطه, وبصلاته أوقف حركة الأرض أمام الشمس. وشمثون، أروى عطشه من نبع ماء خرج من المكان الذي رمى فيه لحي حمار ميت. وإيليا صعد إلى السماء في مركبة نارية، وأليشع أقام ميتاً. ودانيال تمشى في الجب وسط أسود شرهة جائعة, والثلاثة الفتية القديسون تمشوا في وسط اتون النار المرتفعة تسعة وأربعين ذراعاً. 
‏ولكن، لا هؤلاء، ولا غيرهم قط، قيل عنهم هكذا : «ولما صار المساء, إذ غربت الشمس، قدموا إليه جميع السقماء والمجانين، وكانت المدينة كلها مجتمعة على الباب, فشفى كثيرين كانوا مرضى بأمراض مختلفة، وأخرج شياطين كثيرة، ولم يدع الشياطين يتكلمون، لأنهم عرفوه.» (مر32:1-34) 
‏كذلك: «وحيثما دخل إلى قرى أو مدن أو ضياع، وضعوا المرض في الأسواق, وطلبوا إليه أن يلمسوا ولو هدب ثوبه, وكل من لمسه شُفي»» (مر56:6‏). وقال عنه القديس متى: «فأخرج الأرواح بكلمة, وجميع المرضى شفاهم، لكي يتم ما قيل بإشعياء النبي القائل: هو أخد أسقامنا، وحمل أمراضنا.» (مت16:8-17) 
‏فأعمال المسيح الإعجازية لم تكن مجرد معجزة صنعها في حياته، بل كانت حياته معجزة، وكلها معجزات. فإذا جئنا إلى الأعمال الفردية، كتفتيح الأعمى المولود من بطن أمه وكيف صنع له مقلة عين من الطين، فنحن هنا أمام خالق، لا صانع معجزات! والذي أقام لعازر بعد أربعة أيام في القبر، وقد أنتن أيضا، هنا نحن أمام الديان الذي يقيم الموتى ويحيى من يشاء, كل هذا كان يعمله المسيح لا ليُظهر قوته، بل ليستعلن رسالته، لكي تنطق أعماله بحقيقة الله فيه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 أكتوبر 2017)

*25- لَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ.​
‏هنا المسيح يرتفع بالعمل الرديء, الذي عملوه فيه، فيراه في ضوء كلمة الله، أنه بالرغم من كل ما قصدوه من الشر، فقد تم به، دون أن يدروا ودون أن يشاء وا، قصد الله الأزلى الذي استودعه الله بالنبوة في ناموسهم. 
«فى ناموسهم»: ‏خطر أن يفصل المسيح بين ناموسه الإلهي و «ناموسهم» فقد أرداء أرضاً, وعزله عن رضى الله ‏إلى الأبد! فلم يعد بعد هذه اللحظة يدعى ناموس عهد الله, بل «ناموسهم»، ناموس الكرامين الآردياء الذين تعاهدوا على قتل ابن صاحب الكرم، فتربصوا به، فى يوم فصحهم, وعوض خروف الفصح، ذبحوا حمل الله الوديع! 
«الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم»: هذه هي الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم: «لا يشمت بي الذين هم أعدائي باطلاً، ولا يتغامزون بالعين الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب» (مز19:35)، ثم تكروت في مزمور آخر: «أكثر من شعر رأسي، الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب.» (مز4:69‏) 
«بلا سبب»: بلا سبب لا تفي بالمعنى الذي جاء في اليونانية واللاتينية, فهي تفيد الهدية المجانية, أو بدون مقابل! وفعلاً, فالعمل الذي عملوه في المسيح، لو حاول الإنسان أن ينتحل لهم أي عذر أو أي داع، فلا يجد؛ لأن كل التهم التي أقاموها ضده، كانت غير جادة, وقد تعبوا في تلفيقها. وليست تهمة واحدة من التهم التي قدموها, كانوا يؤمنون بأنها صحيحة! كذلك, فكل مرة أقدموا فيها على رجمه ادعاء منهم أنه كسر الناموس وتعدى على وحدانية الله، لم يستطيعوا أن يبلغوا فيها حدا قاطعاً, لأنه رد عليهم وأقحمهم, فسقطت الحجارة من أيديهم, وتفرقوا شذر مذر. 
‏والواقع أن قدامة المسيح واستقامته الحادة، جعلت عداوتهم له وبغضتهم إياه تافهة بلا أي معنى، بل وتافهة أقصى ما تكون التفاهة، فأوقفهم مواقف الدينونة، كلما رفعوا عقيرتهم عليه!! وتكشفت عداوتهم أنها عداوة صافية مائة بالمائة، لا يسندها أي مبرر! وهذه تُحسب، في مفهوم الدينونة، أنها تعبير مكشوف عن «سر الإثم» الذي يعمل في أبناء المعصية، والذي سيكشفه يوماً الله الديان: «لأن سر الإثم الآن يعمل فقط إلى أن يُرفع من الوسط الذي يحجز الأن، وحينئذ سيستعلن الأثيم، الذي الرب يبيده بنفخة فمه، ويُبطله بظهور مجيئه.» (2تس7:2-8‏) 
‏وإزاء هذا العنف المجنون للأثمة الذين قاوموا المسيح، وهم متهيئون لمقاومة تلاميذه والكنيسة ‏المولودة حديثاً، ارتأى الآب والمسيح أنه لا بد من أن يسند التلاميذ والكنيسة بالروح القدس، المدافع القوي، والمحامي القدير، والشفيع، والشاهد. 
وإزاء مقاومة رسالة المسيح وانكار اليهود لعمله واسمه وفكره، كان من الطبيعي أن يرسل المسيح الروح القدس، القوة الإلهية الجبارة، التي تشهد وتدعو سرا القلوب الأمينة التي تقبل الكلمة، وتحتاج إلى إقناع وشهادة وتشجيع، فيؤديها الروح القدس. وبهذا يحيد القوة الأثيمة العاملة في اليهود وغير اليهود والتي تتربص بالمؤمنين وتطارد الكارزين. وقد أبلى الروح القدس في ذلك المجال بلاء فائق القوة والوصف. وكان الروح القدس لسان شهادة في التلاميذ لحساب المسيح والآب.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 أكتوبر 2017)

*26- وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي.​
«المعزي»: ‏ليست هذه الكلمة ترجمة دقيقة للأصل اليوناني، ولكها ترجمة جزافية للكلمة الأصلية التي هي «الباراكليت». وكان يجب  تترك كما هي، لأن « الباراكليت» هنا اسم وليس صفة. وتترجم باللاتينية advocatos 
«أرسله "أنا" إليكم من الأب»: هنا الضمير عليه تركيز زائد، لإبراز صفة الألوهية، فالمسيح هنا هو الابن الذي بذهابه إلى الآب سيرسل الأقنوم الثالث الروحي، وهو«روح الحق» الإلهي. وقد أوضح المسيح بعد ذلك في الأصحاح السادس عشر الآية السابقة، أن إرساله متعلق بانطلاق المسيح بعد تكميل خدمته على الأرض بالصليب: «لكني أقول لكم الحق، إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي.» (يو7:16) 
‏وهنا، نحن بصدد أحرج ساعات المسيح, وهو يتكلم عن الفراق، مما جعله يسبق ويشجعهم بخصوص ما سيقابلهم من ضيقات وبغضة العالم، موضحاً ما عاناه المسيح نفسه في العالم, أصبح الحديث عن سلطانه اللاهوتي بإرساله الروح القدس ذا قيمة عظمى لتشجيعهم، فهو يؤسس فيهم الثقة الكاملة في شخصه وسلطانه الإلهي، كما يؤمنهم إزاء عنف الاضطهاد القادم, وذلك بإرساله ‏الروح القدس. 
«من الآب», «من عند الآب»: تفيد الموضع، أي من جانب الآب، ولا تفيد االخروج من المنبع، لأن الحرف المنوط به توقيح الخروج من داخل المنبع هو في اليونانية (         ) وقد جاءت واضحة في مر30:5 «القوة التي خرجت منه». 
«روح الحق»: الأليثيا هنا هي اسعلان الحقيقة الإلهية (في المسيح)، وهي لا تُعلم قط، ولكن تؤخذ بالروج وتصديق الحق: و«الروح القدس والحق»» يوجدان ويعملان معاً: «ولكن تأتي ساعة، وهي الآن، حين الساجدون الحقيقيون  يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق، لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له» (يو23:4). وكل منهما يشرح الآخر ويزكيه. ويلاحظ أنهما معاً علامة أكيدة ودامغة على الحياة فوق الطبيعية، والدخول في مجال الاسكاتولوجيا، أي أمور الآخرة، التي يقول المسيح عنها أنها «الآن» : «تأتي ساعة وهي الآن» (يو23:4 و 25:5)، لأن «الآن» في المسيح، هو والمستقبل شيء واحد، وهو بعينه استعلان الحضور الإلهي فوق الزمن؛ لأن استعلان الحق بالروح القدس للانسان معناه تعامل الله مباشرة مع الإنسان، حيث يتقدس الإنسان، أي يصير بجملته يحيا لله وليس للعالم .
وقد تكرر سابقاً هذا الوصف للروح القدس في يو17:14، وسيتكرر أيضاً في 13:16. وقد ذكره القديس يوحنا في رسالته الاولى فى 6:4‏. ويلاحظ أن إرسال روح الحق هو مناسبة من واقع الحال، لكي يقف ضد روح الباطل والتزييف في العالم: ‏«كل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد، فليس من الله، وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح.» (ايو3:4‏) 
‏ومعروف أن الله هو «الحق». فهنا واضح أن «روح الحق» هو روح الله. فالروح القدس هو الأقنوم الذاتي في الله الواحد مع الآب والابن. والمسيح قال: «أنا هو الحق»، فهو «روح المسيح» أيضاً. لذلك واضح أنه سيرسله، ليشهد للحق الذي في المسيح تجاه العالم المقاوم. كما أنه الوحيد الذي له السلطان الصادق لشرح كلمة الله، والتذكير بها، والتعريف بما ستؤول إليه: «ويخبركم بأمور آتية» (يو13:16). ولكن سواء الشهادة للحق أو شرح الحق الذي في المسيح والكلمة أو التذكير بها والتنبؤ بما ستؤول إليه، فهذه ليست مجرد صفات للروح القدس، ولكها من صميم طبيعته. وهذا يُلاحظ من تركيب كلمة الروح على كلمة الحق كمضاف إليه، فالحق يصير ملك الروح وله. 
«من الآب ينبثق»: وهي تفيد معنيين: معنى الخروج من داخل، والخروج هذا نفسه هو إرسال. وها نجد أن الفعل الملازم للروح القدس بالنسبة للمسيح يأتي أولاً في «المستقبل»: «سأرسله»، لأن إرساله متوقف على عمل سوف يكمله المسيح بعد الصليب، وهوالانطلاق إل الآب. 
‏ثم يأتي الفعل الآخر وهو خاص بالروح القدس والآب: «ينبثق»، ويأتي في المصارع بصفة الاعتياد، أي من عند الآب يخرج، فهو فعل لا زمني فوق مفهوم الحركة، وهو نفس المعنى الذي يُستخدم بخصوص المسيح أنه من عد الآب يخرج. من هذا نفهم، أن إرسال الروح القدس بواسطة الابن من عند الآب بعد أن يكون قد تمجد، هو في الحقيقة التكميل النهائي لعمل الخلقة الأولى الي اضطع بها الكلمة سابقاً بالروح القدس. وفي نفس الوقت نفهم من قول المسيح أنه سيرسل الروح القدس من عند الآب, أن ذلك يستعلن الصلة الذاتية والجوهرية بين الآب والابن والروح القدس وموضع الروح القدس وعمله في الثالوث «من الآب بالابن». 
«من الآب»: يلاحظ هنا أنه لم يقل: «من أبي»، لأن العمل الذي سيقوم به الابن والروح القدس هو لحساب الإنسان، الذي أصبح الله بالنسبة له هو «الآب» بواسطة الابن والروح القدس. لذلك فإرسالية الروح القدس هنا هي خاصة بالإنسان. 
«يشهد لى»: لشرح شهادة الروح القدس، الرجاء الرجوع إلى المدخل صفحات 117 و118 و253. ولكن ينبغي أن نوضح هنا أن الروح القدس سيضطلع بمفرده بالشهادة للمسيح خارج عمل التلاميذ، أي أنه سيشهد بواسطة التلاميذ، وسيشهد هو من تلقاء ذاته، وذلك في قلوب المؤمين مباشرة بعمل الإلهام والنعمة, في كل ما يخص حياة المسيح وأقواله وأعماله. كذلك بتوجيه المؤمنين للقيام بأعمال، هي بحد ذاتها تصير شهادة للمسيح, وهذا هو العمل الأعظم للروح القدس والذي بقي في الكنيسة، وهو باق إلى الأبد: «لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.» (يو17:14) 
‏واضح هنا أن الروح القدس هو روح مناداة واعلان! ينطق بالكلمة في الأفواه وفي القلوب، في فم الكارز, وقلب السامع معاً وفي نفس الوقت؛ وبدون عمل الروح القدس في الشهادة للمسيح, لا الكارز يستطيع أن يستجلي الكلمة بالروح ويستعلن قوة وحق المسيح فيها، ولا السامع يستطيع أن يحسها ويقبلها ويعمل بها! 
‏لذلك يلزم، بل يتحتم أن نعلم، أن الروح القدس هو الشاهد الشرعي الوحيد, الذي به ومن خلاله يشهد التلاميذ، وتشهد الكنيسة، وتتحرك القلوب للايمان والعمل بالإيمان! 
‏علمأ بأن الشهادة بالروح القدس للمسيح ليست فضيلة، أو واجباً أو عملاً يتعزى به التلاميذ أو الكنيسة على مدى العصور، بل إن الروح القدس تعين لمقارعة العالم وتحطيم كبريائه واخماد حركة الكذب والتزييف فيه فيما يخص حقيقة الله وعبادته. لذلك فالعمل بالروح القدس هو تجند لحمل الحق ضد الباطل في العالم ، هو عمل جدي وخطير يختص بالله نفسه، وسنقرأ عنه بعد ذلك هكذا: «يبكت العالم» (8:16)؛ بل ومن شهادة الروح القدس غير المحدودة تأتي شهادته للتلاميذ أنفسهم أنهم حق وحسب الحق: «ديمتريوس مشهود له من الجميع ومن الحق نفسه, ونحن أيضأ نشهد، وأنتم تعلمون أن شهادتنا هي صادقة.» (3يو12:1) 
‏ولكن يلزم أن ننتبه إلى قيمة قول المسيح: «الذي من عند الأب ينبثق»، حيث «ينبثق» تأتي في المضاع بالصيغة الدائمة. لذلك فشهادة الروح القدس لحق المسيح مستمدة أصلاً من الآب: «والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي» (يو37:5)، فالآب يشهد للابن بالروح القدس لأن : «ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب.» (مت27:11) 
‏وأخيراً, وهذا هو في الحقيقة عمل الروح القدس الأول والأساسي, اضطلاع الروح القدس بإلهام التلاميذ لكتابة الأناجيل وكل الرسائل، أي أسفار العهد الجديد. تعتبر شهادة الروح القدس للمسيح بالدرجة الأولى. ونستطيح أن نقول إن الروح القدس هو الذي اضطلع بوضع أسس الإيمان للكنيسة منذ اليوم الأول وحتى اليوم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 أكتوبر 2017)

*26- وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي.​
«المعزي»: ‏ليست هذه الكلمة ترجمة دقيقة للأصل اليوناني، ولكها ترجمة جزافية للكلمة الأصلية التي هي «الباراكليت». وكان يجب  تترك كما هي، لأن « الباراكليت» هنا اسم وليس صفة. وتترجم باللاتينية advocatos 
«أرسله "أنا" إليكم من الأب»: هنا الضمير عليه تركيز زائد، لإبراز صفة الألوهية، فالمسيح هنا هو الابن الذي بذهابه إلى الآب سيرسل الأقنوم الثالث الروحي، وهو«روح الحق» الإلهي. وقد أوضح المسيح بعد ذلك في الأصحاح السادس عشر الآية السابقة، أن إرساله متعلق بانطلاق المسيح بعد تكميل خدمته على الأرض بالصليب: «لكني أقول لكم الحق، إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق، لأنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي.» (يو7:16) 
‏وهنا، نحن بصدد أحرج ساعات المسيح, وهو يتكلم عن الفراق، مما جعله يسبق ويشجعهم بخصوص ما سيقابلهم من ضيقات وبغضة العالم، موضحاً ما عاناه المسيح نفسه في العالم, أصبح الحديث عن سلطانه اللاهوتي بإرساله الروح القدس ذا قيمة عظمى لتشجيعهم، فهو يؤسس فيهم الثقة الكاملة في شخصه وسلطانه الإلهي، كما يؤمنهم إزاء عنف الاضطهاد القادم, وذلك بإرساله ‏الروح القدس. 
«من الآب», «من عند الآب»: تفيد الموضع، أي من جانب الآب، ولا تفيد االخروج من المنبع، لأن الحرف المنوط به توقيح الخروج من داخل المنبع هو في اليونانية (         ) وقد جاءت واضحة في مر30:5 «القوة التي خرجت منه». 
«روح الحق»: الأليثيا هنا هي اسعلان الحقيقة الإلهية (في المسيح)، وهي لا تُعلم قط، ولكن تؤخذ بالروج وتصديق الحق: و«الروح القدس والحق»» يوجدان ويعملان معاً: «ولكن تأتي ساعة، وهي الآن، حين الساجدون الحقيقيون  يسجدون للآب بالروح والحق، لأن الآب طالب مثل هؤلاء الساجدين له» (يو23:4). وكل منهما يشرح الآخر ويزكيه. ويلاحظ أنهما معاً علامة أكيدة ودامغة على الحياة فوق الطبيعية، والدخول في مجال الاسكاتولوجيا، أي أمور الآخرة، التي يقول المسيح عنها أنها «الآن» : «تأتي ساعة وهي الآن» (يو23:4 و 25:5)، لأن «الآن» في المسيح، هو والمستقبل شيء واحد، وهو بعينه استعلان الحضور الإلهي فوق الزمن؛ لأن استعلان الحق بالروح القدس للانسان معناه تعامل الله مباشرة مع الإنسان، حيث يتقدس الإنسان، أي يصير بجملته يحيا لله وليس للعالم .
وقد تكرر سابقاً هذا الوصف للروح القدس في يو17:14، وسيتكرر أيضاً في 13:16. وقد ذكره القديس يوحنا في رسالته الاولى فى 6:4‏. ويلاحظ أن إرسال روح الحق هو مناسبة من واقع الحال، لكي يقف ضد روح الباطل والتزييف في العالم: ‏«كل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد، فليس من الله، وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح.» (ايو3:4‏) 
‏ومعروف أن الله هو «الحق». فهنا واضح أن «روح الحق» هو روح الله. فالروح القدس هو الأقنوم الذاتي في الله الواحد مع الآب والابن. والمسيح قال: «أنا هو الحق»، فهو «روح المسيح» أيضاً. لذلك واضح أنه سيرسله، ليشهد للحق الذي في المسيح تجاه العالم المقاوم. كما أنه الوحيد الذي له السلطان الصادق لشرح كلمة الله، والتذكير بها، والتعريف بما ستؤول إليه: «ويخبركم بأمور آتية» (يو13:16). ولكن سواء الشهادة للحق أو شرح الحق الذي في المسيح والكلمة أو التذكير بها والتنبؤ بما ستؤول إليه، فهذه ليست مجرد صفات للروح القدس، ولكها من صميم طبيعته. وهذا يُلاحظ من تركيب كلمة الروح على كلمة الحق كمضاف إليه، فالحق يصير ملك الروح وله. 
«من الآب ينبثق»: وهي تفيد معنيين: معنى الخروج من داخل، والخروج هذا نفسه هو إرسال. وها نجد أن الفعل الملازم للروح القدس بالنسبة للمسيح يأتي أولاً في «المستقبل»: «سأرسله»، لأن إرساله متوقف على عمل سوف يكمله المسيح بعد الصليب، وهوالانطلاق إل الآب. 
‏ثم يأتي الفعل الآخر وهو خاص بالروح القدس والآب: «ينبثق»، ويأتي في المصارع بصفة الاعتياد، أي من عند الآب يخرج، فهو فعل لا زمني فوق مفهوم الحركة، وهو نفس المعنى الذي يُستخدم بخصوص المسيح أنه من عد الآب يخرج. من هذا نفهم، أن إرسال الروح القدس بواسطة الابن من عند الآب بعد أن يكون قد تمجد، هو في الحقيقة التكميل النهائي لعمل الخلقة الأولى الي اضطع بها الكلمة سابقاً بالروح القدس. وفي نفس الوقت نفهم من قول المسيح أنه سيرسل الروح القدس من عند الآب, أن ذلك يستعلن الصلة الذاتية والجوهرية بين الآب والابن والروح القدس وموضع الروح القدس وعمله في الثالوث «من الآب بالابن». 
«من الآب»: يلاحظ هنا أنه لم يقل: «من أبي»، لأن العمل الذي سيقوم به الابن والروح القدس هو لحساب الإنسان، الذي أصبح الله بالنسبة له هو «الآب» بواسطة الابن والروح القدس. لذلك فإرسالية الروح القدس هنا هي خاصة بالإنسان. 
«يشهد لى»: لشرح شهادة الروح القدس، الرجاء الرجوع إلى المدخل صفحات 117 و118 و253. ولكن ينبغي أن نوضح هنا أن الروح القدس سيضطلع بمفرده بالشهادة للمسيح خارج عمل التلاميذ، أي أنه سيشهد بواسطة التلاميذ، وسيشهد هو من تلقاء ذاته، وذلك في قلوب المؤمين مباشرة بعمل الإلهام والنعمة, في كل ما يخص حياة المسيح وأقواله وأعماله. كذلك بتوجيه المؤمنين للقيام بأعمال، هي بحد ذاتها تصير شهادة للمسيح, وهذا هو العمل الأعظم للروح القدس والذي بقي في الكنيسة، وهو باق إلى الأبد: «لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم.» (يو17:14) 
‏واضح هنا أن الروح القدس هو روح مناداة واعلان! ينطق بالكلمة في الأفواه وفي القلوب، في فم الكارز, وقلب السامع معاً وفي نفس الوقت؛ وبدون عمل الروح القدس في الشهادة للمسيح, لا الكارز يستطيع أن يستجلي الكلمة بالروح ويستعلن قوة وحق المسيح فيها، ولا السامع يستطيع أن يحسها ويقبلها ويعمل بها! 
‏لذلك يلزم، بل يتحتم أن نعلم، أن الروح القدس هو الشاهد الشرعي الوحيد, الذي به ومن خلاله يشهد التلاميذ، وتشهد الكنيسة، وتتحرك القلوب للايمان والعمل بالإيمان! 
‏علمأ بأن الشهادة بالروح القدس للمسيح ليست فضيلة، أو واجباً أو عملاً يتعزى به التلاميذ أو الكنيسة على مدى العصور، بل إن الروح القدس تعين لمقارعة العالم وتحطيم كبريائه واخماد حركة الكذب والتزييف فيه فيما يخص حقيقة الله وعبادته. لذلك فالعمل بالروح القدس هو تجند لحمل الحق ضد الباطل في العالم ، هو عمل جدي وخطير يختص بالله نفسه، وسنقرأ عنه بعد ذلك هكذا: «يبكت العالم» (8:16)؛ بل ومن شهادة الروح القدس غير المحدودة تأتي شهادته للتلاميذ أنفسهم أنهم حق وحسب الحق: «ديمتريوس مشهود له من الجميع ومن الحق نفسه, ونحن أيضأ نشهد، وأنتم تعلمون أن شهادتنا هي صادقة.» (3يو12:1) 
‏ولكن يلزم أن ننتبه إلى قيمة قول المسيح: «الذي من عند الأب ينبثق»، حيث «ينبثق» تأتي في المضاع بالصيغة الدائمة. لذلك فشهادة الروح القدس لحق المسيح مستمدة أصلاً من الآب: «والآب نفسه الذي أرسلني يشهد لي» (يو37:5)، فالآب يشهد للابن بالروح القدس لأن : «ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب.» (مت27:11) 
‏وأخيراً, وهذا هو في الحقيقة عمل الروح القدس الأول والأساسي, اضطلاع الروح القدس بإلهام التلاميذ لكتابة الأناجيل وكل الرسائل، أي أسفار العهد الجديد. تعتبر شهادة الروح القدس للمسيح بالدرجة الأولى. ونستطيح أن نقول إن الروح القدس هو الذي اضطلع بوضع أسس الإيمان للكنيسة منذ اليوم الأول وحتى اليوم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 أكتوبر 2017)

*27- وَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً لأَنَّكُمْ مَعِي مِنَ الاِبْتِدَاءِ​
‏لاحظ أن صيغة: «وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً»، تأتي في أعقاب بغضة العالم للمسيح, ومقاومته لتعاليمه ولإرساليته, وبالأخص فيما سيكون بعد ذلك من جهة قيامته من الأموات. لذلك، فشهادة التلاميذ تأتي من واقع ضرورة الشهادة ضد واقع العالم المعاند، وتزييف الحقيقة بالأديان الوثنية الكاذبة التي تتكلم عن الله. فالشهادة في هذا المجال ضرورة لحساب الحق، أكثر منها واجباً مفروضاً على التلاميذ أو المؤمنين يؤدونه بحسب مسرتهم. لذلك، فالتفريط فيها تفريط في الحق ذاته، وليس مجرد إهمال واجب، علماً بأن كل مطالبة بالشهادة يقف وراءها المسيح نفسه: «في احتجاجي الأول لم يحضر أحد معي, بل الجميع تركوني، لا يُحسب عليهم، ولكن الرب وقف معي وقوانى لكي تتم بي الكرازة ويسمع جميع الأمم، فأٌنقذت من فم الأسد.» (2تى16:4-17) 
«لأنكم معي من الابتداء»:  لا زلنا في أعقاب صورة الكرمة الحقيقية والأغصان الثابتة في الكرمة منذ الابتداء, ونحن الأن بصدد الثمر الذي يأتي صورة طبق الأصمل من الكرمة، يحمل صفاتها وينطق بحقيقتها. 
‏والمسيح يتكلم هنا عن رحلة الكرازة منذ يومها الأول، إنها تاريخ حياة لحياة، هذا نلاحظه بوضوح في تدوين إنجيلي القديس متى والقديس لوقا، إذ تتبعا كل شيء من الابتداء بتدقيق. إنها دعوة المسيح وإلحاح الروح القدس لتسجيل حوادث وأعمال كلها للخلاص، ولكن القديس مرقس ارتأى أن يبدأ الرحلة وتاريخها بحسب الأنبياء بعمل الروح القدس في المعمدان، ثم بالمسيح. أما القديس يوحنا فانطلق من البدء الآزلي، لأنه يبدو أن القديس يوحنا انكشف له سر البدء الأزلي فوق البدء الزمني، فاكتفى به معتمداً على تسجيلات السابقين له في التسجيل التاريخي. 
‏ويلاحظ أن القديس يوحنا جمع بين التسجيلين فيما يخص الأقوال والأعمال، وفيما استعلن له خاصة بالروح القدس من واقع خبرات روحية سرية وخاصة جداً. 
‏وعلى العموم، نلاحظ في نهاية هذا الأصحاح، سواء فيما يخمص شهادة الروح القدس أوشهادة التلاميذ، صورة جميلة ومختصرة لنهايات الثلاثة الأناجيل الأخرى التي تتلخص في: «دُفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض، فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس, وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر». (مت18:28-20). وما حدث بالفعل يسجله سفر الأعمال مطابقاً تماما لما جاء به القديس يوحنا هنا في الأصحاح الخامس عشر: «ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور، والروح القدس أيضاً, الذي أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه.» (أع32:5) 
‏كذلك أيضاً، وبصورة واضحة زاهية، فيما يخص متابعة رحلة خدمة المسيح، وصف سفر الأعمال كيف اعتنى التلاميذ جداً بالشهادة لها: «فينبغي أن الرجال الذين اجتمعوا معنا كل الزمان الذي فيه دخل إلينا الرب يسوع وخرج، منذ معمودية يوحنا إلى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه عنا، يصير واحد منهم (بدل يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي سلم المسيح) شاهداً معنا بقيامته.» (21:1-22)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أكتوبر 2017)

*الأصحاح السادس عشر​
قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تَعْثُرُوا. سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ. وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآب وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي. لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَأَنَا مَاضٍ إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَسْأَلُنِي أَيْنَ تَمْضِي. لَكِنْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ هَذَا قَدْ مَلَأَ الْحُزْنُ قُلُوبَكُمْ. لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. «إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآب». فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «مَا هُوَ هَذَا الَّذِي يَقُولُهُ لَنَا: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي وَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآب؟». فَتَسَاءَلُوا: «مَا هُوَ هَذَا الْقَلِيلُ الَّذِي يَقُولُ عَنْهُ؟ لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ بِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ». فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَسْأَلُوهُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَعَنْ هَذَا تَتَسَاءَلُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ. فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ. وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآب بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ. إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً. «قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا بِأَمْثَالٍ وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ حِينَ لاَ أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ بَلْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنِ الآب علاَنِيَةً. فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَطْلُبُونَ بِاسْمِي. وَلَسْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا أَسْأَلُ الآب مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ. لأَنَّ الآب نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ. خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآب وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآب». قَالَ لَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «هُوَذَا الآنَ تَتَكَلَّمُ علاَنِيَةً وَلَسْتَ تَقُولُ مَثَلاً وَاحِداً!. اَلآنَ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَسْتَ تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِهَذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتَ». أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلآنَ تُؤْمِنُونَ؟. هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآب مَعِي. قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ» 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أكتوبر 2017)

*حديث الوداع الثالث​
‏الآيات الخمس عشرة الأولى من هذا الأصحاح تعتبر من جهة المعنى تكملة للحديث السابق (الأصحاح الخامس عشر)، وهي عن المعاناة التي سيواجهها التلاميذ بعد انطلاق المسيح، من اضطهاد مجامع اليهود لهم, ثم من أباطرة روما ومحاكمهاه كميراث يسلمونه للكنيسة من بعدهم, وسيكون هذا الاضطهاد على شكل غيرة دينية كاذبة. وبسبب عنف هذه المواجهة الدموية «يقتلونكم»، فسيكون الروح القدس هو المرشد للحق، والمحامى والشفيع لهم أمام محاكم العالم, والمعزي الذي سيخبرهم مقدماً بما سيأتي عليهم، ليكونوا على استعداد، كما أنه سيتعلن مجد المسيح في قلوبهم حتى يهون عليهم الألم والعذاب، ويتحول إلى شركة حقيقية في مجد المسيح. 
‏وبعد ذلك وحتى نهاية الأصحاح، يكشف لهم أخيرا عن انتهاء زمن وجوده أمامهم بالجسد المنظور: «بعد قليل لا تبصرونني», ولكن يكشف لهم أيضاً عن حتمية عودته سريعا ليتراءى لهم هم خاصة, دون العالم، حيث يتحدث معهم عن الآب علانية دون أمثال، وهي نفس النصوص التي أوردها القديس يوحنا في إنجيله. ثم يخبرهم بانفتاح طريق الآب لهم، فيسألونه مباشرة باسم المسيح، لأن الآب يحبهم وسيستمع لكل طلباللهم. ثم يلخص لهم إرساليته من أولها إلى آخرها في آية واحدة: «خرجت من عند الآب, وقد أتيت إلى العالم, وأيضا أترك العالم, وأذهب إلى الآب.» (يو28:16) 
‏ولكن في نهاية الحديث، يكشف لهم عن سر ضعفهم الشنيع، كيف سيهربون هذه الليلة، ويتفرقون، ويتركونه «ليدوس المعصرة وحده» (إش3:63)! ولكن سلام المسيح الذي فيهم سيرتد إليهم سريعاً, وينتهي حديث الإنجيل كله بهذه الآية: «ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أكتوبر 2017)

*حديث الوداع الثالث​
‏الآيات الخمس عشرة الأولى من هذا الأصحاح تعتبر من جهة المعنى تكملة للحديث السابق (الأصحاح الخامس عشر)، وهي عن المعاناة التي سيواجهها التلاميذ بعد انطلاق المسيح، من اضطهاد مجامع اليهود لهم, ثم من أباطرة روما ومحاكمهاه كميراث يسلمونه للكنيسة من بعدهم, وسيكون هذا الاضطهاد على شكل غيرة دينية كاذبة. وبسبب عنف هذه المواجهة الدموية «يقتلونكم»، فسيكون الروح القدس هو المرشد للحق، والمحامى والشفيع لهم أمام محاكم العالم, والمعزي الذي سيخبرهم مقدماً بما سيأتي عليهم، ليكونوا على استعداد، كما أنه سيتعلن مجد المسيح في قلوبهم حتى يهون عليهم الألم والعذاب، ويتحول إلى شركة حقيقية في مجد المسيح. 
‏وبعد ذلك وحتى نهاية الأصحاح، يكشف لهم أخيرا عن انتهاء زمن وجوده أمامهم بالجسد المنظور: «بعد قليل لا تبصرونني», ولكن يكشف لهم أيضاً عن حتمية عودته سريعا ليتراءى لهم هم خاصة, دون العالم، حيث يتحدث معهم عن الآب علانية دون أمثال، وهي نفس النصوص التي أوردها القديس يوحنا في إنجيله. ثم يخبرهم بانفتاح طريق الآب لهم، فيسألونه مباشرة باسم المسيح، لأن الآب يحبهم وسيستمع لكل طلباللهم. ثم يلخص لهم إرساليته من أولها إلى آخرها في آية واحدة: «خرجت من عند الآب, وقد أتيت إلى العالم, وأيضا أترك العالم, وأذهب إلى الآب.» (يو28:16) 
‏ولكن في نهاية الحديث، يكشف لهم عن سر ضعفهم الشنيع، كيف سيهربون هذه الليلة، ويتفرقون، ويتركونه «ليدوس المعصرة وحده» (إش3:63)! ولكن سلام المسيح الذي فيهم سيرتد إليهم سريعاً, وينتهي حديث الإنجيل كله بهذه الآية: «ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أكتوبر 2017)

*1- قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تَعْثُرُوا.​
«كلمتكم بهذا»: ‏لقد أجمل المسيح كل ها قاله، ليس فقط عن اضطهاد العالم الذي ينتظرهم بعد انطلاقه، بل وعن كل ما قاله بخصوص اتحادهم به مثل اتحاد الأغصان في الكرمة وثبوتهم في وصاياه ومحبته، وعن قانون المحبة العظمى وهو بذل النفس عن رضتى على مستوى محبة المسيح لهم التي كلفته الصليب، كذلك عن استعداد الآب لسماع كل طلباللهم، واستجابته لهم من أجل اسم ابنه الذي أحبوه وأمنوا به؛ كل ذلك حتى يبقوا أمناء للرسالة التي وُضعت عليهم تجاه العالم» لتكميل مشيئة الآب وعمل الابن، وذلك بمساعدة الروح القدس، وحتى يتحملوا ثقل مقاومة العالم. 
«لكي لا تعثروا»:  العثرة كانت محذقة بالتلاميذ، فقد سبق أن سقط بعض منهم وانطرحوا خارجاً: «فعلم يسوع في نفسه أن تلاميذه يتذمرون عل هذا (أكل الجسد وشرب الدم)، فقال لهم: أهذا يعثركم؟ (يو61:6‏). ولقد تعقب المسيح «العثرة» في أصولها، وعرفها قائلاً: «إن كان أحد يمشي في النهار لا يعثر, لأنه ينظر نور هذا العالم، ولكن إن كان أحد يمشي في الليل يعثر، لأن النور ليس فيه» (يو9:11-10). وطبعاً هو سبق وقال: «أنا هو نور العالم, من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظمة» (يو12:8)، فواضح أن معنى العثرة في هذه الآية هو إلقاء نير المسيح والتنكر له‏. وقد حدث ذلك أثناء حديث المسيح من الجسد والدم: «من هذا الوقت رجع كثيرون من تلاميذه إلى الوراء، ولم يعودوا يمشون معه» (يو66:6)، لأن النور انحجز عنهم، فغشيتهم الظلمة. 
‏القديس يوحنا يبرز سطوع النور باستعلان مجد المسيح والإيمان به: «أكتب إليكم ما هو حق في وفيكم، أن الظلمة قد مضت، والنو الحقيقي الآن يُضىء» (ايو8:2). ونور القديس يوحنا هو المسيح. 
‏إن العثرة التي كانت تهدد الرسل, اليهود أصلاً, هي من اليهود إخوتهم في الدم واللحم والميراث والتراث، لأن الغيرة الكاذبة على الدين اليهودي، ومجد شعب إسرائيل في صورته المادية، جعلت مقاومة اليهود للمسيح (النور) فوق ما يتصور العقل من: البغضة، والعنف، والتنكيل: «لأني أشهد لهم أن لهم غيرة لله, ولكن ليس حسب المعرفة» (رو2:10). لهذا السبب قدم المسيح لتلاميذه كل وصاياه وتشجيعالله السابقة، ليكونوا مسبقاً على علم بما سيحدث، مع وعد بمؤازرتهم بالروح القدس ليصمدوا أمام قوة السلطان الرسمي للمحاكم اليهودية ومحاكم روما بعدها. صحيح أن شهادتهم للمسيح وللاسم (اسم ابن الله) في العالم ستواجه بمقاومة واضطهاد ومرارة؛ ولكن يوجد ما هو أشد مرارة وخسارة، بل وكارثة، تنتظر المرتدين الذين يغلبهم العالم لنفسه. لذلك فإن أعظم سند قدمه لهم المسيح في حديثه كان في آخر آية: «ثقوا، أنا قد غلبت العالم». ولمن غلب المسيح العالم، إلا للذين أمنوا وتبعوه ليرثوا الأمجاد العليا. و يرد القديس يوحنا على غلبة المسيح للعالم بقوله: «وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم، إيمائنا» (ايو4:5‏). إن جور العالم وظلمه ودينونته لهم، لا يمكن أن تعادل خسارة المجد الذي ينتظرهم أو شناعة الدينونة التي مستواجههم: «من ينكرني قدام الناس، أنكره أنا أيضأ قدام أبي الذي في السموات.» (مت33:10‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أكتوبر 2017)

*2- سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ.​
‏«سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ»: هذه كانت خطة اليهود التي نفذوها في أيام المسيح: «لأن اليهود كانوا قد تعاهدوا، أنه إن اعترف أحد بأنه المسيح, يُخرج من المجمع» (يو22:9). وكلمة «تعاهدوا» تعني أنهم أخذوا قراراً بإجماع السنهدريم فصار قانونا رسمياً. كذلك, فإنه بسبب هذا القرار ظل كبار الشخصيات التي آمنت بالمسيح تحتفظ بإيمانها سراً، خوفا من تطبيق هذا القرار عليهم: «ولكن مع ذلك آمن به كثيرون من الرؤساء أيضاً, غير أنهم لسبب الفريسيين لم يعترفوا به لئلا يصيروا خارج المجمع، لأنهم أحبوا مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله.» (يو42:12-43) 
‏ولكن بحسب ثُقاة العلماء من المسيحيين المتضلعين في نظام اليهود التشريعي ومن ربيين, يظهر أن اصطلاح «خارج المجمع» إجراء بُدىء في تنفيذه في أيام المسيح فقط، فكان يحسب مثل هذا الشخص غير مسموح له بحضور الصلوات أو الاحتفالات الرسمية, وهذا الإجراء أقل قليلاً من إجراء الحرمان الكلي من شركة رعوية إسرائيل, أي الانفصال الكلي عن شعب الله. 
«خارج المجمع» هو حكم يحرم الشخص أيضأ من حق حماية التصاريح الدينية التي يتمتع بها اليهودي العادي. ويقول العالم بولتمان في نفس الموضع أن هذا الاجراء ظل معمولاً به منذ أيام بولس الرسول حتى الشهيد يوستين أي حتى سنة 165 م. 
‏وكان رد القديس بولس الرسول على إخراجه من المجمع أنه اعتبر أن الكنيسة هي إسرائيل الجديد «الحقيقي» ووضع قانونه الجديد المضاد: «لأنه في المسيح يسوع ليس الختان ينفع شيئاُ، ولا الغرلة, بل الخليقة الجديدة، فكل الذين يسلكون بحسب هذا القانون عليهم سلام ورحمة وعلى إسرائيل الله.» (غل15:6-16) 
‏ولما حدث حرم كامل للمسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودي, بدأت الكنيسة تصير في المقابل للمجمع, حيث تجرى فيها العبادة بالروح كاملة. 
‏«بل تأتى ساعة, فيها يظن أن كل من يقتلقم يقدم خدمة لله»: «بل تأتي ساعة« ‏تعبير عن تدرج أعمال النقمة والتنكيل با لمسيحيين، من حرمان العبادة في المجامع اليهودية، إلى الحرمان الكامل من الانتساب إلى العبادة اليهودية، ثم تزداد إلى درجة سفك الدماء, على اعتبار أن سفك دماء المسيحي هو خدمة لله، أي بنوع «الذبيحة» التي تقدم للاله المزيف، سواء لدى اليهود الذين ضلوا تماما عن معرفة الله الصحيحة: «لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفوني» (يو3:16)» أو عند الوثنيين الذين بلا إله جملة. 
«كل من يقتلقم»: «كل» هنا توضح انتشار الروح العدائية إلى ما هو خارج اليهود أيضاً. فاليهود هم الذين ‏بدأوا بهذا السلوك الشيطاني وسلموه للوسنيين. وقد وصف المسيح مجمعهم في سفر الرؤيا بأنه صار مجمع الشيطان بالفعل: «وتجديف القائلين إنهم يهود وليسوا يهوداً، بل هم مجمع الشيطان» (رؤ9:2)، «ها أنذا أجعل الذين من مجمع الشيطان من القائلين إنهم يهود وليسوا يهوداً بل يكذبون، ها أنذا أصيرهم يأتون ويسجدون أمام رجليك، ويعرفرن أني أنا أحببتك.» (رؤ9:3‏) 
‏وقد زاد عليه الوثنيون ادعاءات كاذبة، بأن المسيحيين يقترفون جرائم، وهي من صنع خيالهم طبعاً، وذلك لكي يوقعوهم تحت عقوبات القوانين بدون وجه حق. 
«يقدم خدمة لله»: واضح من النص اليونانى أن كلمة «دخدمة» هي الخدمة الطقسية العبادية، وكلمة «يقدم» هي الكلمة المخصصة لتقديم الذبائح في الطقس اليهودي في عبادة الله. وهذا واضح غاية الوضوح في تقديم المسيح نفسه عدنما ذبحوه في عيد فصحهم، باعتباره ثائراً عل عبادتهم، كذبيحة استرضاء لإلههم، حتى تنجو الأمة من أيدي الرومان: «إنه خير لنا أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب, ولا تهلك الأمة كلها.» (يو50:11) 
‏وقد صار بمد ذلك تقليداً عرفياً صارت عليه المجامع في اعتبار أن المسيحيين ثائرون على يهوه، لذلك يحل دمهم استرضاء لوجه هذا «اليهوه». وهذا ما صنعوه باستفانوس أول شهداء الكنيسة (أع57:7-58‏): «وأخرجره خارج المدينة ورجموه». وكان شاول الفريسي الضليع في الناموس، شاهداً عل صحة قتله حسب الناموس. وكان لا يصعب عليهم أن يقيموا شهوداً كذبة، كالذين أقاموهم ضد المسيح، ليتمموا ذبيحتهم مثل الشهود الذين أقاموهم ضد القديس إستفانوس: «وأقاموا شهودا كذبة يقولون أن هذا الرجل لا يفتر عن أن يتكلم كلاماً تجديفاً ضد هذا الموضع المقدس والناموس.» (أع13:6) 
‏فقتل المسيحيين, حسبما سبق وقال المسيح, صار عند اليهود المتعصبين الغيورين، عن جهل وجهالة، نوعا من التقوى ترضي الله! وهذه الحقيقة المخزية مسجلة في كتاب المدراش اليهودي، حيث أخذوا حادثة العهد القديم أيام موسى وما صنعه فينحاس الكاهن (عد6:25-15)، عندما قتل الرجل الإسرائيلي الذي اقتنى زانية من المديانيين علنا، فقتله مع الزانية، فاعتبر ذلك تكفيراً عن ما صنعه الآخرون: «فكلم الرب موسى قائلاً: فينحاس بن أليعاز بن هررن الكاهن قد رد سخطي عن بني إسرائيل، بكونه غار غيرتي في وسطهم, حتى لم أفن بني إسرائيل بغيرتي» (عد10:25-11). ويقول المدراش تعقيباً على هذا: [هل هذا قيل على أساس أنه قدم قرباناً؟ لا, ولكن ليعلمهم أن كل واحد يسفك دم إنسان شرير فكأنه قدم تقدمة (ذبيحة)] _ المدراش على سفر العدد 13:25. 
‏وبولس الرسول يشهد على هذا التعليم وهذا السلوك الجاهل بقوله: «فأنا ارتأيت في نفسي أنه ينبغي أن أصنح أموراً كثيرة مضادة لاسم يسوع الناصري، وفعلت ذلك أيضاً في أورشليم؛ فحبست في سجون كثيرين من القديسين، أخذاً السلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة. ولما كانوا يقتلون ألقيت قرعة بذلك. وفي كل المجامع كنت أعاقبهم مراراً كثيرة، وأضطرهم إلى التجديف، وإذ أفرط حنقي عليهم، كنت أطردهم أو المدن التي في الخارج.» (أع9:26-11) 
‏وبولس الرسول أيضاً يوضح لنا صلة هذه الجرائم التي كان يرتكبها بالغيرة على الناموس هكذا: «فإنكم سمعتم بسيرتي قبلاً في الديانة اليهودية، إني كنت أضطهد كنيسة الله بإفراط وأتلفها، وكنت أتقدم في الديانة اليهودية على كثيرين من أترابي في جنسي، إذ كنت أوفر غيرة في تقليدات آبائي.» (غل13:1-14) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أكتوبر 2017)

*2- سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ.​
‏«سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ»: هذه كانت خطة اليهود التي نفذوها في أيام المسيح: «لأن اليهود كانوا قد تعاهدوا، أنه إن اعترف أحد بأنه المسيح, يُخرج من المجمع» (يو22:9). وكلمة «تعاهدوا» تعني أنهم أخذوا قراراً بإجماع السنهدريم فصار قانونا رسمياً. كذلك, فإنه بسبب هذا القرار ظل كبار الشخصيات التي آمنت بالمسيح تحتفظ بإيمانها سراً، خوفا من تطبيق هذا القرار عليهم: «ولكن مع ذلك آمن به كثيرون من الرؤساء أيضاً, غير أنهم لسبب الفريسيين لم يعترفوا به لئلا يصيروا خارج المجمع، لأنهم أحبوا مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله.» (يو42:12-43) 
‏ولكن بحسب ثُقاة العلماء من المسيحيين المتضلعين في نظام اليهود التشريعي ومن ربيين, يظهر أن اصطلاح «خارج المجمع» إجراء بُدىء في تنفيذه في أيام المسيح فقط، فكان يحسب مثل هذا الشخص غير مسموح له بحضور الصلوات أو الاحتفالات الرسمية, وهذا الإجراء أقل قليلاً من إجراء الحرمان الكلي من شركة رعوية إسرائيل, أي الانفصال الكلي عن شعب الله. 
«خارج المجمع» هو حكم يحرم الشخص أيضأ من حق حماية التصاريح الدينية التي يتمتع بها اليهودي العادي. ويقول العالم بولتمان في نفس الموضع أن هذا الاجراء ظل معمولاً به منذ أيام بولس الرسول حتى الشهيد يوستين أي حتى سنة 165 م. 
‏وكان رد القديس بولس الرسول على إخراجه من المجمع أنه اعتبر أن الكنيسة هي إسرائيل الجديد «الحقيقي» ووضع قانونه الجديد المضاد: «لأنه في المسيح يسوع ليس الختان ينفع شيئاُ، ولا الغرلة, بل الخليقة الجديدة، فكل الذين يسلكون بحسب هذا القانون عليهم سلام ورحمة وعلى إسرائيل الله.» (غل15:6-16) 
‏ولما حدث حرم كامل للمسيحيين الذين من أصل يهودي, بدأت الكنيسة تصير في المقابل للمجمع, حيث تجرى فيها العبادة بالروح كاملة. 
‏«بل تأتى ساعة, فيها يظن أن كل من يقتلقم يقدم خدمة لله»: «بل تأتي ساعة« ‏تعبير عن تدرج أعمال النقمة والتنكيل با لمسيحيين، من حرمان العبادة في المجامع اليهودية، إلى الحرمان الكامل من الانتساب إلى العبادة اليهودية، ثم تزداد إلى درجة سفك الدماء, على اعتبار أن سفك دماء المسيحي هو خدمة لله، أي بنوع «الذبيحة» التي تقدم للاله المزيف، سواء لدى اليهود الذين ضلوا تماما عن معرفة الله الصحيحة: «لم يعرفوا الآب ولا عرفوني» (يو3:16)» أو عند الوثنيين الذين بلا إله جملة. 
«كل من يقتلقم»: «كل» هنا توضح انتشار الروح العدائية إلى ما هو خارج اليهود أيضاً. فاليهود هم الذين ‏بدأوا بهذا السلوك الشيطاني وسلموه للوسنيين. وقد وصف المسيح مجمعهم في سفر الرؤيا بأنه صار مجمع الشيطان بالفعل: «وتجديف القائلين إنهم يهود وليسوا يهوداً، بل هم مجمع الشيطان» (رؤ9:2)، «ها أنذا أجعل الذين من مجمع الشيطان من القائلين إنهم يهود وليسوا يهوداً بل يكذبون، ها أنذا أصيرهم يأتون ويسجدون أمام رجليك، ويعرفرن أني أنا أحببتك.» (رؤ9:3‏) 
‏وقد زاد عليه الوثنيون ادعاءات كاذبة، بأن المسيحيين يقترفون جرائم، وهي من صنع خيالهم طبعاً، وذلك لكي يوقعوهم تحت عقوبات القوانين بدون وجه حق. 
«يقدم خدمة لله»: واضح من النص اليونانى أن كلمة «دخدمة» هي الخدمة الطقسية العبادية، وكلمة «يقدم» هي الكلمة المخصصة لتقديم الذبائح في الطقس اليهودي في عبادة الله. وهذا واضح غاية الوضوح في تقديم المسيح نفسه عدنما ذبحوه في عيد فصحهم، باعتباره ثائراً عل عبادتهم، كذبيحة استرضاء لإلههم، حتى تنجو الأمة من أيدي الرومان: «إنه خير لنا أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب, ولا تهلك الأمة كلها.» (يو50:11) 
‏وقد صار بمد ذلك تقليداً عرفياً صارت عليه المجامع في اعتبار أن المسيحيين ثائرون على يهوه، لذلك يحل دمهم استرضاء لوجه هذا «اليهوه». وهذا ما صنعوه باستفانوس أول شهداء الكنيسة (أع57:7-58‏): «وأخرجره خارج المدينة ورجموه». وكان شاول الفريسي الضليع في الناموس، شاهداً عل صحة قتله حسب الناموس. وكان لا يصعب عليهم أن يقيموا شهوداً كذبة، كالذين أقاموهم ضد المسيح، ليتمموا ذبيحتهم مثل الشهود الذين أقاموهم ضد القديس إستفانوس: «وأقاموا شهودا كذبة يقولون أن هذا الرجل لا يفتر عن أن يتكلم كلاماً تجديفاً ضد هذا الموضع المقدس والناموس.» (أع13:6) 
‏فقتل المسيحيين, حسبما سبق وقال المسيح, صار عند اليهود المتعصبين الغيورين، عن جهل وجهالة، نوعا من التقوى ترضي الله! وهذه الحقيقة المخزية مسجلة في كتاب المدراش اليهودي، حيث أخذوا حادثة العهد القديم أيام موسى وما صنعه فينحاس الكاهن (عد6:25-15)، عندما قتل الرجل الإسرائيلي الذي اقتنى زانية من المديانيين علنا، فقتله مع الزانية، فاعتبر ذلك تكفيراً عن ما صنعه الآخرون: «فكلم الرب موسى قائلاً: فينحاس بن أليعاز بن هررن الكاهن قد رد سخطي عن بني إسرائيل، بكونه غار غيرتي في وسطهم, حتى لم أفن بني إسرائيل بغيرتي» (عد10:25-11). ويقول المدراش تعقيباً على هذا: [هل هذا قيل على أساس أنه قدم قرباناً؟ لا, ولكن ليعلمهم أن كل واحد يسفك دم إنسان شرير فكأنه قدم تقدمة (ذبيحة)] _ المدراش على سفر العدد 13:25. 
‏وبولس الرسول يشهد على هذا التعليم وهذا السلوك الجاهل بقوله: «فأنا ارتأيت في نفسي أنه ينبغي أن أصنح أموراً كثيرة مضادة لاسم يسوع الناصري، وفعلت ذلك أيضاً في أورشليم؛ فحبست في سجون كثيرين من القديسين، أخذاً السلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة. ولما كانوا يقتلون ألقيت قرعة بذلك. وفي كل المجامع كنت أعاقبهم مراراً كثيرة، وأضطرهم إلى التجديف، وإذ أفرط حنقي عليهم، كنت أطردهم أو المدن التي في الخارج.» (أع9:26-11) 
‏وبولس الرسول أيضاً يوضح لنا صلة هذه الجرائم التي كان يرتكبها بالغيرة على الناموس هكذا: «فإنكم سمعتم بسيرتي قبلاً في الديانة اليهودية، إني كنت أضطهد كنيسة الله بإفراط وأتلفها، وكنت أتقدم في الديانة اليهودية على كثيرين من أترابي في جنسي، إذ كنت أوفر غيرة في تقليدات آبائي.» (غل13:1-14) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (15 أكتوبر 2017)

*3- وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي.​
‏واضح أن كل خطأ جاهل نصنعه بإرادتنا، يكون نتيجة حتمية لجهلنأ بالله: «أنا الذي كنت قبلاً مجدفاً ومضطهداً ومفترياً. ولكنني رُحمت، لأني فعلت بجهل في عدم إيمان.» (1تى13:1) 
‏وهكذا، إذ سبق الرب فأوضح ذلك لتلاميذه وللمؤمنين إلى منتهى الدهور، جعلهم لا يرتاعرن من عنف الاضطهاد, ولا يحنقون على قاتليهم:«يا أبتاه اغفر لهم, لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون‏» (لو34:23). في هذه الآية يكشف الرب الأساس الذى يقوم عليه اضطهاد العالم للمسيحيين خاصة، وهو عدم انكشاف حقيقة الآب وحقيقة رسالة الابن التي هي موضوع شهادتهم بالدرجة الاولى، والتي هي نفسها مصدر خلاص وغنى بل وفرح وسلام الإنسان المسيحي. فإن كان قد قيل عن المسيح أنه تعلم الطاعة مما تألم به: «مع كونه ابنا، تعلم الطاعة مما تألم به، وإذ كمل صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص أبدي» (عب8:5-9‏)؛ فقد صارت اضطهادات العالم بكل صنوفها فرصة للشركة فيما تألم به المسيح على نفس المنوال: «إن كانوا قد اضطهدوني، فسيضطهدونكم.‏» (يو20:15).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أكتوبر 2017)

*4- لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ.​
‏«لكن»: وكأنما يسترجع الرب الحديث من أوله، متأسفاً للغاية أنه ربما يكون قد أحزنهم بهذا السبق في الإعلان عما سيعانونه، ولكن الضرورة حكمت بذلك، حتى إذا جاءت ساعة الاضطهاد يكونون على بينة تماما مما يحدث لهم: أولاً أن ذلك هو من أجل اسمه؛ ثانياً لأن هؤلاء المضطهدين لا يعرفون الآب ولا الابن، فهم عن جهل يصنعون كل ما يصنعونه بهم. وهكذا إذ يتذكر المؤمنون كلام الرب, يدركون أن ما يحدث لهم وأمامهم هو معروف تماماً ومكشوف أمام الله، وحينشذ يتشجعون أن عين الله عليهم. 
‏والمسيح، إذ يضطر أن يخبرهم بهذا كله الآن، لأنه ماضى إلى الآب ولن يروه, وحينما كان معهم لم يكن من المناسبه أن يتكلم معهم لأن حديث الساعة هو للساعة، فإنهم لما كانوا في حضنه كان يحفظهم من الذئاب؛ ولكن يتحتم الآن، وبعد أن تعلموا كيف يجاهدون الجهاد الحسن أن يتركهم لخوض المعركة لنوال النصرة: «أما كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده» (لو26:24). والمسيح ضامن لهم هذه النصرة الأن، بسبب عطية الروح القدس الذي سيعطيهم القوة والمعرفة والشهادة، والحق كل الحق. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أكتوبر 2017)

* 5- وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَأَنَا مَاضٍ إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَسْأَلُنِي أَيْنَ تَمْضِي.​
هنا محور الحديث كله وسببه، فقد انتهت رسالة المسيح بالنسبة لهم، أما بالنسبة لنفسه, فأمامه الرحلة الخالدة من الصليب إلى السماء من حيث أتى؛ رحلة تبدأ حينما تبلغ الآلام ذروتها، «لأنه لاق (يليق) بذاك الذي من أجله الكل، وبه الكل, وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد, أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلا» (عب10:2) 
‏ولكن المسيح يعتب على التلاميذ المغمورين والمهمومين في حزنهم, سواء من جهة الفراق الحتمي الذي أدركوا حقيقته أو بسبب ما حدثهم عنه المسيح من جهة المصير الذي ينتظرهم في العالم من بغضة وعداوة ومطاردة وقتل! هذا وذاك ابتلع تفكيرهم كلية فلم ينتبهوا أن يسألوا المسيح إلى أين سيمضي: «وليس أحد منكم يسألني أين تمضى»!! التلاميذ في حزنهم لم يدركوا: «أين تمضي» الذي كان ينبغي أن يكون سؤالهم الملح, الأمر الذي يعنيهم بالدرجة الأولى أكثر ألف مرة من التفكير في مصيرهم بعد ذهاب المسيح. ثم يعود المسيح يعاتبهم: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أكتوبر 2017)

*6- لَكِنْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ هَذَا قَدْ مَلَأَ الْحُزْنُ قُلُوبَكُمْ.​
‏على من الحزن؟ التلاميذ كانوا يتشبثون بوجود المسيح معهم بالجسد المنظور. كانوا مبهورين بأيام ابن الإنسان على الأرض. كانت فرحة دخوله وخروجه معهم قد جعلت من الأرض ملكوتاً منظوراً ملموساً ومُعاشاً. التلاميذ كانوا على حق؛ كيف يفرطون بمصدر فرحتهم العظمى؟ لقد رأوا فيه الحياة الأبدية التي عند الآب وقد أُظهرت, لقد عاشوها مضاعفاً، لمسوها، وشاهدوها عن قرب: «كلام الحياة الأبدية عندك» (يو68:6‏)، إلى من نذهب بعد أن تذهب؟ 
«لِيُقَبِّلْنِي بِقُبْلاَتِ فَمِهِ لأَنَّ حُبَّكَ أَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ.
لِرَائِحَةِ أَدْهَانِكَ الطَّيِّبَةِ. اسْمُكَ دُهْنٌ مُهْرَاقٌ 
لِذَلِكَ أَحَبَّتْكَ الْعَذَارَى.
 اُجْذُبْنِي وَرَاءَكَ فَنَجْرِيَ. 
تَحْتَ ظِلِّهِ اشْتَهَيْتُ أَنْ أَجْلِسَ وَثَمَرَتُهُ حُلْوَةٌ لِحَلْقِي.
شِمَالُهُ تَحْتَ رَأْسِي وَيَمِينُهُ تُعَانِقُنِي.
فِي اللَّيْلِ عَلَى فِرَاشِي طَلَبْتُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ.
إِنِّي أَقُومُ وَأَطُوفُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ فِي الأَسْوَاقِ وَفِي الشَّوَارِعِ 
أَطْلُبُ مَنْ تُحِبُّهُ نَفْسِي. طَلَبْتُهُ فَمَا وَجَدْتُهُ.
مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. 
طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ.
حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. 
هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي ....
أَنَا لِحَبِيبِي وَحَبِيبِي لِي. الرَّاعِي بَيْنَ السَّوْسَنِ
اِجْعَلْنِي كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى سَاعِدِكَ. 
لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ قَوِيَّةٌ كَالْمَوْتِ. الْغَيْرَةُ قَاسِيَةٌ كَالْهَاوِيَةِ. 
لَهِيبُهَا لَهِيبُ نَارِ لَظَى الرَّبِّ.
مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُطْفِئَ الْمَحَبَّةَ وَالسُّيُولُ لاَ تَغْمُرُهَا. 
إِنْ أَعْطَى الإِنْسَانُ كُلَّ ثَرْوَةِ بَيْتِهِ بَدَلَ الْمَحَبَّةِ تُحْتَقَرُ احْتِقَاراً. (سفر النشيد)
«قال له سمعان بطرس: يا سيد إلى أين نذهب» (يو36:13) 
«يا سيد لنأ نعلم أين تذهب.» (يو5:14‏) 
‏مع أنهم لو عرفوا حقيقة الآب وحقيقة ذهابه إل الآب، لكان لهم الفرح عوض الحزن. ولكن لأنهم لم يعرفوا بعد ماذا بعد ذهابه، ماروا متشبثين بوجوده، وفضلوا عدم ذهابه. 
‏لقد انحصر التلاميذ في مسرة العشرة الحلوة التي أسسها المسيح معهم، لأنه كان قد أحبهم جداً: «إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم، أحبهم إلى المنتهى...» (يو1:13) 
‏ولكن كل مضمون أفراح التلاميذ كان, في الحقيقة, بسبب استعلاناته الخفية الشخصيه وعلاقته بالآب، فإن كانت هذه قد تسبتت في تعلقهم به وحبهم له، فذهابه إلى الآب سيحقق لهم هذا الاستعلان نفسه أضعاف أضعاف. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أكتوبر 2017)

*7- لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ.​
‏لقد أخفى الحزن حقيقة إرسالية المسيح عن التلاميذ التي لن تأخذ استقلانها النهائي إلآ بعد تكميل الآلام والانطلاق إلى الآب. لذلك يتجاوز المسيح حالة حزنهم، ويكشف لهم حقيقة انتهاء رسالته معهم, وضرورة انطلاقه ليأتي الروح القدس ليحل محله، لتكميل استعلان المسيح للتلاميذ والكنيسة، وقيادة التلاميذ لتكميل عمل المسيح على الأرض. 
‏لاحظ أن قول المسيح: «إنه خير لكم»، هو تنبيه لذهن التلاميذ أن تكميل مشيئة الآب ينبغي أن يكون محل رضى مشيئة التلاميذ أيضاً، فمسرة الآب يلزم أذ توافق مسرتنا . فالخير كل الخير هو د‏ائماً في اتباع رأي الله. 
‏«أقول لكم الحق»: الرب هنا لا يقصد التأكيد وحسب, بل وينبه الأذهان، أنه يستعلن حقيقة أساسية ينبغي أن تصير قاعدة للايمان. فذهاب المسيح إلى الآب عن طريق الصليب هو لحسابنا, لذلك فحزن التلاميذ ورغبتهم في عدم انطلاق المسيح، معناه خسارة جسيمة لهم، لأن رسالته معهم بلغت نهايتها, وتكميلها إنما سيكون بالروح القدس. 
ومن واقع ما حدث بالفعل، عرفنا أن الرو‏ح القدس فوق أنه استعلن لنا حقيقة المسيح، فهو حقق وجود المسيح الدائم معا وإلى منتهى الدهر، وكأن المسيح لم يغادر الأرض: «ها أنا معكم كل الأيام، إلى انقضاء الدهر» (مت20:28). وهكذا صار انطلاق المسيح سببا في بقاء حضوره وسط الكنيسة على الدوام بالروح القدس. 
‏بقاء المسيح مع تلاميذه، يحصر عمل المسيح في اتضاعه في الإعداد لصليبه، في استعلان الأمور الآنية فقط دون تحقيقها، كالخلاص والفداء وحب الآب والتبني والمجد العتيد. ولكن انطلاق المسيح عبر تحقيق الصليب, وهو قمة أعمال طاعته واتضاعه، حيث قاعدة انطلاقه إلى الآب محملا بمصالحة العالم وعلى يديه ذبيحة الخلاص؛ يكون قد حقق بالفعل كل ما كان يخبرهم عنه ويستعلنه لهم. 
‏انطلاق المسيح يحقق دخوله في المجد الذي له, حينئذ لا يعود يخبر تلاميذه بالخبر أو يستعلن لهم بالمعرفة، بل يحقق لهم العطاء نفسه، عطاء الخلاص والفداء والحب الأبوي والتبتي والمجد، وهذا العطاء يتم لهم بالروح القدس الذق يأخذ مما للمسيح الممجد ويخبرهم ويعطيهم. فانطلاق المسيح أنتج عملين: الأول أنه حقق للبشرية كل ما سبق واستعلنه بالإنجيل، والثاني إرسال الروح القدس الذي يسلمهم غنائم الابن الممجد: «وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني» (يو22:17). وباختصار نقول إن المسيح حقق كل ما قاله، وحقق ذاته كابن الله، وحقق سلطانه بانطلاقه، أي بقيامته وصعوده إلى الآب: «وتعين ابن الله بقوة, من جهة روح القداسة, بالقيامة من الأموات.» (رو4:1) 
‏إذن، فحديث الوداع هذا في جملته لم يحمل فقط توعية لتلاميذه أو تعزية نفسانية ترفع عنهم أحزانهم وثقل الخبر عن نفوسهم، ولكن هذا الحديث بالذات، المبني أصلاً على الكرمة والأغصان، هو لإعلان حقيقة الوضع الكياني الروحي الدائم للمسيح بالنسبة للتلاميذ والتلاميذ بالنسبة للمسيح، وبالتالي تصوير كنيسة المستقبل بالصورة السماوية الواقعية، وخاصة فيما هو للروح القدس، العامل الأساسي الجديد في علاقة المسيح بالتلاميذ والكنيسة. 
‏وان كان المسيح بانطلاقه وإرساله الروح القدس قد نقل رؤية التلاميذ له من محدودية الجسد والعواطف كظاهرة تاريخية, إلى دائرة الرؤية الإلهية الكاملة والمطلقة كحقيقة اسكاتولوجية، أي أخروية، يعيشونها بالفعل، فقد أسس  بهذا منهجاً حياً للكنيسة كلها عبر الدهور والأبد. فالمسيح، بالنسبة لنا الأن هو أوضح وأشمل واكثر استعلاناً مما كان للتلاميذ بالجسد، وهذا هو قيمة «الانطلاق» الذي ركز عليه المسيح، لكي يكون للتلاميذ مصدر الفرح، وليس الحزن. 
‏ولكن يتحتم أن نضيف أن المسيح لم يتغير في نفسه من وجوه كظاهرة تاريخية إلى حقيقة إسكاتولوجية، فالله هو الله على الأرض وفي السماء. ولكن الذي تغير وتغير جداً، هو رؤية التلاميذ للمسيح التي أثرت على كيانهم ونقلتهم من واقع أرضي إلى واقع سماوي، من حالة السؤال الدائم كيف ولماذا وإلى أين أنت ذاهب، إلى حالة الإجابة عن وعي كامل ومفتوح، إلى بشارة مفرحة، إلى نقل كل خبراتهم الحية إلى الأخرين. 
‏ومنظر التلاميذ الحزانى والمسيح أمامهم يحكي لهم عن انطلاقه وهو في غاية السرور: «الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه، احتمل الصليب, مستهينا بالخزي، فجلس في يمين عرش الله» (عب). هذا الموقف هو المثيل المطابق للأب الذي سمح بأن يسحق ابنه بالحزن وهو مسرورر، بسبب المجد الذي سيجوزه والصلح الذي سيقيمه! «أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن، إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم، يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه (كنيسة الدهور) ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح» (إش10:53). على هذا الأساس المتين، شبه المسيح حزن التلاميذ بامرأة ماخض قربت على الولادة، فحزنها سيولد سروراً، لذلك لا يلتفت أحد إليها وهي تصرخ متوجعة!! فحزن التلاميذ كان بسبب تعلقات جسدية وقتية زائلة هي من صنع التاريخ، وسيبتلعها الماضي، أما انطلاق المسيح فهو البقاء الأزلى, وهو المستقبل الحي، الذي سيبقى هو كما هو, فرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد. 
‏والخطر هنا محدق بنا نحن، إذا اشتهينا التعرف على المسيح أو حاولنا تحقيق وجوده لنا بالعيان، هو أو عطاياه من مواهب تخدم الوجود الأرضي أو ألزمني, فكأنما نجلب على نفوسنا أحزاناً بلا رجاء كأحزان التلاميذ لما واجهوا انفصال الآزلي عن الوقتي؛ لأن كل ما هو زائل يرافقه الحزن والندم، حينما يسلبه منا الزمن. 
‏وكما التلاميذ, نحن أيضاً, لا يليق أن نقبض على الأزلي بأيدينا لنبقيه لمتعة عيوننا وآذاننا. يتحتم أن نحزن كما حزنوا، حينما نمزق عن أنفسنا كل ما تعلقت به أنفسنا من جهة النظر والسمع بل وحتى العواطف الجسدية. نحن الأن نقبض على المسيح بالإيمان، لا باليد ولا بالعيان. تأكيد الإيمان لا يوازيه تأكيد على الأرض, إنه النعيم المقيم. بالإيمان نحصل عليه (على المسيح) داخل قلوبنا كحقيقة لا تفارقنا: «ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم» (أف17:3). بالإيمان نمتلىء بروحه القدوس: «امتلئوا بالروح» (أف18:5‏). وذا حل المسيح في القلب وامتلأ بالروح القدس, يتحرر الانسان من الجسد، من الفكر، من الناس، من الزمن ومن العالم. لا بد أن نمارس أحزان الترك والفراق، إن كنا نود أن نزوق الفرح الدائم الذي لا يُنزع منا. الروح القدس يسر بأحزاننا الأرضية، بل يشجعنا على اقتحامها، لأنه سيؤسس في موضعها أفراحه الدائمة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أكتوبر 2017)

*8- 11 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ.​
‏«يبكت»: الترجمة العربية لهذه الكلمة اليونانيةلا تفي بالمعنى الذي يقصده الإنجيل. لذلك لزم شرح المواضع التي جاءت فيها هذه الكلمة في العهد الجديد والقديم لتوضيح المعنى المقصود. 
‏في العهد الجديد: تأتي دائمأ مع المفعول به كشخص، وتعني تماماً التوضيح للشخص بشأن خطيئته ودعوته إلى التوبة. وغالباً ما يكون ذلك سراً وفي الخفاء بين اثنين كما جاءت في (مت15:18‏): «وان أخطأ إليك أخوك فاذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما، إن سمع منك فقد ربحت أخاك»... كذلك جاء ذلك في (أف11:5): «ولا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة بل بالحري وبخوها»، طبعاً يقصد توبتهم وليس التشهير بهم، ولكن قد يكون ذلك في وسط الجماعة ولكن بفم المدبر لها، كما جاء في (اتي20:5): «الذين يخطئون وبخهم أمام الجميع لكي يكون عند الباقين خوف». كذلك كما في (تي9:1): «ملازمأ للكلمة الصادقة التي بحسب التعليم، لكي يكون قادراً أن يعظ بالتعليم الصحيح، ويوبخ المناقضين»، هذا في أمر تعيين الأسقف. ومن الأمور الهامة أن يأتي هذا المعنى كعمل للرب الممجد بالنسبة لأعضاء جسده ‏على الأرض:«إني كل من أحبه، أوبخه وأؤدبه، فكن غيوراً وتب.» (رؤ19:3) 
‏ويأتي هذا الفعل (    ) بمعنى يستذنب بالنسبة للمسيح كديان حينما يأتي في مجده: «ليصنع دينونة على الجميع ويعاقب جميع فجارهم على جميع أعمال فجورهم التي فجروا بها، وعلى جميع الكلمات الصعبة التي تكلم بها عليه خطاة فجار.» (يهوذا 15) 
‏فصحة ترجمة (    ) هنا ليس «يعاقب», ولكن «يسبت عليه الجريمة» أي «يستذنبه ويقنعه بجريمته أولاً قبل أن يدينه»، (بالإنجليزية convict)، لأن كلمة «يدين» جاءت أولاً واضحة وعامة في أول الآية. 
‏وقد استخدم المسيح نفسه هذه الكلمة بهذا المعنى على نفسه، بمعنى أنه يستحيل على أحد أن يستذنبه، أي يثبت عليه خطية واحدة: «من منكم يبكتني على خطية» (يو46:8). وهنا كلمة «يبكتني» لا تفى بالمعنى، لأنها في دائرة الحديث عن المحاكمة، فقد حكم المسيح على اليهود هنا أولاً بأنهم: «أنتم من أب هو إبليس، وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا» (يو44:8)، ثم بعد ذلك تحداهم: «من منكم يبكتني عل خطية». والكلمة بصيغة المبني للمجهول تأتي بمعنى قبول التوبيخ الشديد إزاء مواجهة الشخص واستذنابه وشدة وقع ذلك عليه: «أما هيرودس رئيس الربع، فإنه قد توبخ منه (من المعمدان) لسبب هيرود ...» (لو19:3). وأيضا بصيغة المبني للمجهول: «ولكن إن كنتم تحابون تفعلون خطية، موبخين من الناس كمتعدين.» (يع9:2) 
‏وهكذا نرى أن الفعل (       ) «يبكت العالم» لا يعني فقط «يبكت» أو«يوبخ», أو «يعير» أو «يستذنب» بمعنى إثبات خطية فقط، ولا حتى يفيد معنى كشف الخطة واعلان الخاطىء، ولا فضح الخطة وعرضها، ولكن يفيد توضيح الخطية على أساس إيجابي لغاية هي أن يقف صاحبها موقفاً صحيحاً، أو بمعنى أوضح ليتقل صاحبها من الخطية للتوبة. فهو يهدف مباشرة إلى «تلمذة تعليمية», أو «تعليم تهذيبي وتأديبي». وهذا المعنى يأتي متكاملاً تقريباً في الآية (2تي16:3): «كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ, للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر». وهكذا اضطر بولس الرسول لكي يعطي كلمة «التوبيخ» كل مضمونها وضعها بين التعليم والتقويم والتأديب. 
‏فهذه الكلمة خصبة جداً وغنية بالمضمون التعليمي الهادف للتصحيح، وتعتبر إحدى الكلمات الهامة جداً في العهد القديم التي تبرز حرباً إيجابية على الخطية والتعدي والجهالة. 
‏وفي هذا المعنى تأتي هذه الكلمة في الآية التي نحن بصددها، لتفيد أن الروح القدس له دور كبير وخطير في العالم قبل أن تأتي الدينونة الأخيرة. و«العالم» هنا المقصود به ليس الأفراد أو الهيئات، ولكن الروح العامة لمضمون كلمة «العالم». 
‏وفي سياق هذه الآية, فإن الروح القدس له دور أساسي في إدخال معايير جديدة على معايير العالم القديم، سواء كان عالم اليهود المحدود الضيق, أو عالم اليونان التائه وراء الفكر الفلسفي المتخبط في ظلمات الجهالة الوثنية التي بلا حدود. 
‏وأول معيار يدخله الروح القدس على العالم ، هو المعيار الجديد لمفهوم «الخطية». 
«يبكت العالم على خطية»: وكلمة «الخطية» تأتي هنا بدون تعرف بـ الـ: «على خطية»؛ هذا يفيد أن العالم حتى مجىء الروح القدس إليه، لم يكن لديه معيار صحيح عن «الخطية» المعرفة بـ الـ « كخطية معلومة يُحاكم عليها ويُحاكم بمقتضاها. ولكن هنا، فإن الروح القدس، كمدع عام، يُدخل لأول مرة في تاريخ العالم المعيار أو الميزان الأساسي للخطية التي سيُحاكم ويُدان عليها العالم أمام ديان الأرض كلها وهي: «عدم الإيمان بابن الله»، كما جاء من فم الرب الديان د«... لأنهم لا يؤمنون بي.» (يو9:16) 
‏والروح القدس، إذ يقف تجاه العالم كمدع عام لأول مرة في تاريخه الطويل، يفرض القانون الذي سيُحاكم العالم بمقتضاه. إنما يتكل، في نشر بنود هذا القانون، على التلاميذ الذين أرسلهم «يسوع», الرب الإله, مزكين منه كمعلمين، لتلمذة الخليقة كلها، مؤازرين بالروح القدس والشهادة، ومدعمين بالآية والكلمة!! وقد كان, فقد خرج صوتهم إلى كل أقطار الأرض، على حد تعبير النبوة (مز4:19). 
‏فإن كان، في البد، قد جاء النور إلى العالم «ولم يعرفه العالم» (يو10:1)، فالآن دخل الروح القدس إلى العالم ليجعل من النور مصابيح تضيء الملايين من قلوب البشر: «فليضىء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس» (مت16:5‏). والروح القدس يلهب ويشعل هذا اللهيب الذي لا ينطفىء، حتى يأتي الرب الديان: «جئت لالقي ناراً على الأرض (العالم كله)، فماذا أريد لو اضطرمت.‏» (لو49:12‏) 
‏الروح القدس الآن له دور فعال في كل أنحاء العالم بالنسبة لخطية واحدة, وهي التي تتفرع منها كل الخطايا، وبمحاصرتها وكشفها تنحصر كل خطية العالم, وهي: «عدم الإيمان بابن الله». 
«يبكت العالم على بر»: ‏لا يمكن أن يكون عدلاً ولا حقاً، أن يدخل في الميزان القضائي للعالم المعيار الذي تقاس به خطايا وانحرافات العالم التي على أمامها ستتم المحاكمة والدينونة، دون أن يوازنها أسباب البراءة التي سيُثاب عليها ويتبرأ. 
‏والآن, وقد ثبت ثبوتاً قاطعاً بواسطلة الإنجيل عدم نفع بر الناموس وقصوره الفاضح عن أن يُبريء إنساناً في ساحة قضاء الله، بل على النقيض رأينا إنساناً فريسياً متضلعاً في الناموس، مهذباً ومتدرباً بالفكر والضمير على ما هو البر بالناموس، غيوراً فيما هو لله بالنسبة لقضاء بر الناموس، وهو شاول، وجدناه يحكم بقتل إنسان بريء ويشهد عليه وهو مرتاح الضمير، وهو إستفانوس الذي يظهر بعد ذلك أنه شعيد المسيح، أي شهيد البر الأبدي! وبذلك يكون الناموس قد حكم على نفسه بعدم نفعه، وبطلانه لتبرئة الإنسان. 
‏أما العالم الوثني فلم يكن له بر, ولم يعرفه, لأن عبادة الأوثان كانت تُمجد بالزنا والفجور. 
لأجل هذا دخل الروح القدس إلى العالم ليستذنب العالم على بره الكاذب, أو على عدم وجود «بر» له على وجه الإطلاق, ثم وليقوده إلى «البر» الحقيقي الذي أسسه المسيح بموته دافعاً ثمن خطايا العالم كله بسفك دمه، الذي بروحه الأزلي برأ كل خطاة الأرض, وهيأهم للوقوف أمام محكمة الدينونة الأخيرة بلا لوم. 
‏ولكي يظهر «بر ابن الله» وتظهر قوته الأزلية على تبرئة كل من آمن به أمام الله الآب، وذلك لما قام من الأموات وصعد أمام أعين تلاميذه كشهود، ذاهباً إلى الآب ليبقى إلى الأبدد شفيعاً في المذنبين مبرئاً كل من آمن بدمه؛ وضع المسيح قانون عمل الروح في العالم على هذا الأساس: أنه «يبكت على بر»، «لأني ذاهب إلى الآب»,  «وبالإجماع عظم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كُرز به بين الامم، أومن به في العالم، رُفع في المجد.» (1تى16:3) 
‏وارتفاع المسيح في المجد وعدم رؤيته بعد، هو بعد ذاته برهان غلبته على العالم، كما هو برهان على أن ليس لرئيس العالم تي مأخذ على المسيح، وهذا دلالة عل بره الكامل والكلي. 
‏أما أساس البر الذي بالمسيح فهو ليس بالعيان: «ولا ترونني أيضاً»، بل بالإيمان وحده «إيمان ابن الله»، الإيمان الذي له القوة والفاعلية، بما هو في غير مقدور العيان بالمرة. فقوة عمل الإيمان تنقل الجبال. لذلك، فالبر الذي بإيمان ابن الله هو قوة العالم الجديد التي تفوق كل قوة عرفها العالم حتى الأن أو سيعرفها, والذي يوم أن تستعلن للعالم حقيقة الإيمان ببر  ابن الله، فسوف يدخل (العالم) في أمجد أحقابه التاريخية، أو بالحري سوف يرتفع فوق التاريخ. 
«ويبكت العالم على دينونة, لأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين»: ‏إن أعظم محكمتين في العالم عراهما المسيح وفضحهما أمام التاريخ هما:
* محكمة اليهود: المنعقدة على لواء السنهدريم، برئاسة أعظم حكماء اليهود ودارسي قانون التوراة وحرفية قضاء الناموس. 
* ‏محكمة روما: ومن ذا الذي لا يعرف القانون الروماني الذق أخذت به كل دساتير العالم، وصار النواة الاولى لكل تشريع معروف لدى العالم كله. فالقانون الفرنسي وليده والقانون الإنجليزي ابنه الأصغر. 
‏لقد انضم صوت قضاة محكمة السنهدريم إلى صوت قضاة محكمة الرومان، وأدانوا ابن الله أنه خاطىء، ومذنب, ومجدف، ومضلل, وحكموا عليه بإجماع الأراء أنه مستوجب الموت صلباً. 
‏ولكن قام المسيح من الموت ناقضاً حكم الموت, كاشفاً بطلان أحكام اليهود، موضحا خروجها عن الحق وموجباً إيقافها إلى الأبد. كما كشف بطلان أحكام الرومان وخروجها عن الحق، ونحاها من أن تصلح للحكم على مصير العالم وضمائر الناس. 
‏وهكذا دخل الروح القدس إلى العالم، ليستذنب العالم أولاً على ما فعل، وعلى دينونته الكاذبة القائمة بتحريض من رئيس عالم الكذب والضلال، الذى أدانه المسيح بالصليب وعلى الصليب، إذ فضح كذبه وأنه قتالا للناس منذ البدء؛ إذ ضبطه متلبسأ بالحكم بالقتل على إنسان أنه خاطىء ومذنب بحسب أحكامه الكاذبة والمزورة, وهو في حقيقته ابن الله الذي بلا خطية ولا لوم، والذي لم يوجد في فمه غش!! 
‏وهكذا رفع الروح القدس يد رئيس هذا العالم عن أن تتدخل بعد اليوم، ولا أن يكون له صوت ما في الدينونة التي سيتولاها ابن الله: «فطُرح التنين العظيم، الحية القديمة، المدعو إبليس والشيطان الذي يضل العالم كله, طُرح إلى الأرض، وطُرحت معه ملائكته. وسمعت صوتاً عظيمأ قائلآ في السماء: الآن صار خلاص إلهنا وقدرته وملكه وسلطان مسيحه، لأنه قد طُرح المشتكي على إخوتنا, الذي كان يشتكي عليهم أمام إلهنا نهاراً وليلاً, وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتهم ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت.» (رؤ 9:12-11) 
‏لقد غلب المسيح العالم: «‏ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم»، وصار هو د‏يان الأحياء والأموات. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 أكتوبر 2017)

*8- 11 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ.​
‏«يبكت»: الترجمة العربية لهذه الكلمة اليونانيةلا تفي بالمعنى الذي يقصده الإنجيل. لذلك لزم شرح المواضع التي جاءت فيها هذه الكلمة في العهد الجديد والقديم لتوضيح المعنى المقصود. 
‏في العهد الجديد: تأتي دائمأ مع المفعول به كشخص، وتعني تماماً التوضيح للشخص بشأن خطيئته ودعوته إلى التوبة. وغالباً ما يكون ذلك سراً وفي الخفاء بين اثنين كما جاءت في (مت15:18‏): «وان أخطأ إليك أخوك فاذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما، إن سمع منك فقد ربحت أخاك»... كذلك جاء ذلك في (أف11:5): «ولا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة بل بالحري وبخوها»، طبعاً يقصد توبتهم وليس التشهير بهم، ولكن قد يكون ذلك في وسط الجماعة ولكن بفم المدبر لها، كما جاء في (اتي20:5): «الذين يخطئون وبخهم أمام الجميع لكي يكون عند الباقين خوف». كذلك كما في (تي9:1): «ملازمأ للكلمة الصادقة التي بحسب التعليم، لكي يكون قادراً أن يعظ بالتعليم الصحيح، ويوبخ المناقضين»، هذا في أمر تعيين الأسقف. ومن الأمور الهامة أن يأتي هذا المعنى كعمل للرب الممجد بالنسبة لأعضاء جسده ‏على الأرض:«إني كل من أحبه، أوبخه وأؤدبه، فكن غيوراً وتب.» (رؤ19:3) 
‏ويأتي هذا الفعل (    ) بمعنى يستذنب بالنسبة للمسيح كديان حينما يأتي في مجده: «ليصنع دينونة على الجميع ويعاقب جميع فجارهم على جميع أعمال فجورهم التي فجروا بها، وعلى جميع الكلمات الصعبة التي تكلم بها عليه خطاة فجار.» (يهوذا 15) 
‏فصحة ترجمة (    ) هنا ليس «يعاقب», ولكن «يسبت عليه الجريمة» أي «يستذنبه ويقنعه بجريمته أولاً قبل أن يدينه»، (بالإنجليزية convict)، لأن كلمة «يدين» جاءت أولاً واضحة وعامة في أول الآية. 
‏وقد استخدم المسيح نفسه هذه الكلمة بهذا المعنى على نفسه، بمعنى أنه يستحيل على أحد أن يستذنبه، أي يثبت عليه خطية واحدة: «من منكم يبكتني على خطية» (يو46:8). وهنا كلمة «يبكتني» لا تفى بالمعنى، لأنها في دائرة الحديث عن المحاكمة، فقد حكم المسيح على اليهود هنا أولاً بأنهم: «أنتم من أب هو إبليس، وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا» (يو44:8)، ثم بعد ذلك تحداهم: «من منكم يبكتني عل خطية». والكلمة بصيغة المبني للمجهول تأتي بمعنى قبول التوبيخ الشديد إزاء مواجهة الشخص واستذنابه وشدة وقع ذلك عليه: «أما هيرودس رئيس الربع، فإنه قد توبخ منه (من المعمدان) لسبب هيرود ...» (لو19:3). وأيضا بصيغة المبني للمجهول: «ولكن إن كنتم تحابون تفعلون خطية، موبخين من الناس كمتعدين.» (يع9:2) 
‏وهكذا نرى أن الفعل (       ) «يبكت العالم» لا يعني فقط «يبكت» أو«يوبخ», أو «يعير» أو «يستذنب» بمعنى إثبات خطية فقط، ولا حتى يفيد معنى كشف الخطة واعلان الخاطىء، ولا فضح الخطة وعرضها، ولكن يفيد توضيح الخطية على أساس إيجابي لغاية هي أن يقف صاحبها موقفاً صحيحاً، أو بمعنى أوضح ليتقل صاحبها من الخطية للتوبة. فهو يهدف مباشرة إلى «تلمذة تعليمية», أو «تعليم تهذيبي وتأديبي». وهذا المعنى يأتي متكاملاً تقريباً في الآية (2تي16:3): «كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ, للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر». وهكذا اضطر بولس الرسول لكي يعطي كلمة «التوبيخ» كل مضمونها وضعها بين التعليم والتقويم والتأديب. 
‏فهذه الكلمة خصبة جداً وغنية بالمضمون التعليمي الهادف للتصحيح، وتعتبر إحدى الكلمات الهامة جداً في العهد القديم التي تبرز حرباً إيجابية على الخطية والتعدي والجهالة. 
‏وفي هذا المعنى تأتي هذه الكلمة في الآية التي نحن بصددها، لتفيد أن الروح القدس له دور كبير وخطير في العالم قبل أن تأتي الدينونة الأخيرة. و«العالم» هنا المقصود به ليس الأفراد أو الهيئات، ولكن الروح العامة لمضمون كلمة «العالم». 
‏وفي سياق هذه الآية, فإن الروح القدس له دور أساسي في إدخال معايير جديدة على معايير العالم القديم، سواء كان عالم اليهود المحدود الضيق, أو عالم اليونان التائه وراء الفكر الفلسفي المتخبط في ظلمات الجهالة الوثنية التي بلا حدود. 
‏وأول معيار يدخله الروح القدس على العالم ، هو المعيار الجديد لمفهوم «الخطية». 
«يبكت العالم على خطية»: وكلمة «الخطية» تأتي هنا بدون تعرف بـ الـ: «على خطية»؛ هذا يفيد أن العالم حتى مجىء الروح القدس إليه، لم يكن لديه معيار صحيح عن «الخطية» المعرفة بـ الـ « كخطية معلومة يُحاكم عليها ويُحاكم بمقتضاها. ولكن هنا، فإن الروح القدس، كمدع عام، يُدخل لأول مرة في تاريخ العالم المعيار أو الميزان الأساسي للخطية التي سيُحاكم ويُدان عليها العالم أمام ديان الأرض كلها وهي: «عدم الإيمان بابن الله»، كما جاء من فم الرب الديان د«... لأنهم لا يؤمنون بي.» (يو9:16) 
‏والروح القدس، إذ يقف تجاه العالم كمدع عام لأول مرة في تاريخه الطويل، يفرض القانون الذي سيُحاكم العالم بمقتضاه. إنما يتكل، في نشر بنود هذا القانون، على التلاميذ الذين أرسلهم «يسوع», الرب الإله, مزكين منه كمعلمين، لتلمذة الخليقة كلها، مؤازرين بالروح القدس والشهادة، ومدعمين بالآية والكلمة!! وقد كان, فقد خرج صوتهم إلى كل أقطار الأرض، على حد تعبير النبوة (مز4:19). 
‏فإن كان، في البد، قد جاء النور إلى العالم «ولم يعرفه العالم» (يو10:1)، فالآن دخل الروح القدس إلى العالم ليجعل من النور مصابيح تضيء الملايين من قلوب البشر: «فليضىء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس» (مت16:5‏). والروح القدس يلهب ويشعل هذا اللهيب الذي لا ينطفىء، حتى يأتي الرب الديان: «جئت لالقي ناراً على الأرض (العالم كله)، فماذا أريد لو اضطرمت.‏» (لو49:12‏) 
‏الروح القدس الآن له دور فعال في كل أنحاء العالم بالنسبة لخطية واحدة, وهي التي تتفرع منها كل الخطايا، وبمحاصرتها وكشفها تنحصر كل خطية العالم, وهي: «عدم الإيمان بابن الله». 
«يبكت العالم على بر»: ‏لا يمكن أن يكون عدلاً ولا حقاً، أن يدخل في الميزان القضائي للعالم المعيار الذي تقاس به خطايا وانحرافات العالم التي على أمامها ستتم المحاكمة والدينونة، دون أن يوازنها أسباب البراءة التي سيُثاب عليها ويتبرأ. 
‏والآن, وقد ثبت ثبوتاً قاطعاً بواسطلة الإنجيل عدم نفع بر الناموس وقصوره الفاضح عن أن يُبريء إنساناً في ساحة قضاء الله، بل على النقيض رأينا إنساناً فريسياً متضلعاً في الناموس، مهذباً ومتدرباً بالفكر والضمير على ما هو البر بالناموس، غيوراً فيما هو لله بالنسبة لقضاء بر الناموس، وهو شاول، وجدناه يحكم بقتل إنسان بريء ويشهد عليه وهو مرتاح الضمير، وهو إستفانوس الذي يظهر بعد ذلك أنه شعيد المسيح، أي شهيد البر الأبدي! وبذلك يكون الناموس قد حكم على نفسه بعدم نفعه، وبطلانه لتبرئة الإنسان. 
‏أما العالم الوثني فلم يكن له بر, ولم يعرفه, لأن عبادة الأوثان كانت تُمجد بالزنا والفجور. 
لأجل هذا دخل الروح القدس إلى العالم ليستذنب العالم على بره الكاذب, أو على عدم وجود «بر» له على وجه الإطلاق, ثم وليقوده إلى «البر» الحقيقي الذي أسسه المسيح بموته دافعاً ثمن خطايا العالم كله بسفك دمه، الذي بروحه الأزلي برأ كل خطاة الأرض, وهيأهم للوقوف أمام محكمة الدينونة الأخيرة بلا لوم. 
‏ولكي يظهر «بر ابن الله» وتظهر قوته الأزلية على تبرئة كل من آمن به أمام الله الآب، وذلك لما قام من الأموات وصعد أمام أعين تلاميذه كشهود، ذاهباً إلى الآب ليبقى إلى الأبدد شفيعاً في المذنبين مبرئاً كل من آمن بدمه؛ وضع المسيح قانون عمل الروح في العالم على هذا الأساس: أنه «يبكت على بر»، «لأني ذاهب إلى الآب»,  «وبالإجماع عظم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كُرز به بين الامم، أومن به في العالم، رُفع في المجد.» (1تى16:3) 
‏وارتفاع المسيح في المجد وعدم رؤيته بعد، هو بعد ذاته برهان غلبته على العالم، كما هو برهان على أن ليس لرئيس العالم تي مأخذ على المسيح، وهذا دلالة عل بره الكامل والكلي. 
‏أما أساس البر الذي بالمسيح فهو ليس بالعيان: «ولا ترونني أيضاً»، بل بالإيمان وحده «إيمان ابن الله»، الإيمان الذي له القوة والفاعلية، بما هو في غير مقدور العيان بالمرة. فقوة عمل الإيمان تنقل الجبال. لذلك، فالبر الذي بإيمان ابن الله هو قوة العالم الجديد التي تفوق كل قوة عرفها العالم حتى الأن أو سيعرفها, والذي يوم أن تستعلن للعالم حقيقة الإيمان ببر  ابن الله، فسوف يدخل (العالم) في أمجد أحقابه التاريخية، أو بالحري سوف يرتفع فوق التاريخ. 
«ويبكت العالم على دينونة, لأن رئيس هذا العالم قد دين»: ‏إن أعظم محكمتين في العالم عراهما المسيح وفضحهما أمام التاريخ هما:
* محكمة اليهود: المنعقدة على لواء السنهدريم، برئاسة أعظم حكماء اليهود ودارسي قانون التوراة وحرفية قضاء الناموس. 
* ‏محكمة روما: ومن ذا الذي لا يعرف القانون الروماني الذق أخذت به كل دساتير العالم، وصار النواة الاولى لكل تشريع معروف لدى العالم كله. فالقانون الفرنسي وليده والقانون الإنجليزي ابنه الأصغر. 
‏لقد انضم صوت قضاة محكمة السنهدريم إلى صوت قضاة محكمة الرومان، وأدانوا ابن الله أنه خاطىء، ومذنب, ومجدف، ومضلل, وحكموا عليه بإجماع الأراء أنه مستوجب الموت صلباً. 
‏ولكن قام المسيح من الموت ناقضاً حكم الموت, كاشفاً بطلان أحكام اليهود، موضحا خروجها عن الحق وموجباً إيقافها إلى الأبد. كما كشف بطلان أحكام الرومان وخروجها عن الحق، ونحاها من أن تصلح للحكم على مصير العالم وضمائر الناس. 
‏وهكذا دخل الروح القدس إلى العالم، ليستذنب العالم أولاً على ما فعل، وعلى دينونته الكاذبة القائمة بتحريض من رئيس عالم الكذب والضلال، الذى أدانه المسيح بالصليب وعلى الصليب، إذ فضح كذبه وأنه قتالا للناس منذ البدء؛ إذ ضبطه متلبسأ بالحكم بالقتل على إنسان أنه خاطىء ومذنب بحسب أحكامه الكاذبة والمزورة, وهو في حقيقته ابن الله الذي بلا خطية ولا لوم، والذي لم يوجد في فمه غش!! 
‏وهكذا رفع الروح القدس يد رئيس هذا العالم عن أن تتدخل بعد اليوم، ولا أن يكون له صوت ما في الدينونة التي سيتولاها ابن الله: «فطُرح التنين العظيم، الحية القديمة، المدعو إبليس والشيطان الذي يضل العالم كله, طُرح إلى الأرض، وطُرحت معه ملائكته. وسمعت صوتاً عظيمأ قائلآ في السماء: الآن صار خلاص إلهنا وقدرته وملكه وسلطان مسيحه، لأنه قد طُرح المشتكي على إخوتنا, الذي كان يشتكي عليهم أمام إلهنا نهاراً وليلاً, وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف وبكلمة شهادتهم ولم يحبوا حياتهم حتى الموت.» (رؤ 9:12-11) 
‏لقد غلب المسيح العالم: «‏ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم»، وصار هو د‏يان الأحياء والأموات. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 أكتوبر 2017)

*الوعد بإستئناف الكلام فيما بعد​‏آيتان في هامتان جداً جاءتا في عروض بقية هذا الأصحاح، تفيد وعد المسيح باستئناف الحديث فيما بعد, أي بعد تكميل مشيئة الآب. 
‏الآية الاولى آية 12: «إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. 
‏الآية الثانية آية25: «قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا بِأَمْثَالٍ وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ حِينَ لاَ أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ بَلْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنِ الآبِ علاَنِيَةً.
‏من هاتين الآيتين نفهم أن المسيح استأنف حديثه هذا الذي لا يستطيعون الآن أن يحتملوه، وهو طبعاً الخاص بموته ومعناه، والذي تلقاه بولس الرسول بدقة وعمق فائقين، بإعلان خاص به. والحديث الآخر عن الآب، وهو العلاقة بين الآب والابن، والتي تلقاها القديس يوحنا وسجلها لنا في إنجيله بصورة فريدة. 

12- «إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ.​
‏لقد سبق المسيح وأعلن لتلاميذه أنه قد عرفهم بكل ما عند الآب: «لكني قد سميتكم أحباء، لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي» (يو15:15)، موضحا بذلك اكتمال تعاليمه الخاصة باستعلان مشيئة الآب من جهة الإيمان بالآب والابن، والميلاد الجديد للانسان، والصلاة بالروح والحق، والدينونة التي أعطيت له، وأنه بالإيمان بالآب والابن يعطى الانعتاق من الدينونة والانتقال من الموت إلى الحياة؛ وأن مجرد سماع صوت الابن كفيل للمريض أن يُشفى، والخاطىء ليتجدد، والميت ليقوم؛ وأنه بصفته الابن الكائن في حضن الآب، فهو الوحيد الذي يخبر بكل ما عند الآب ويعمل كل أعمال الآب ويحيي من يشاء, وأنه هو الذي كتب عنه موسى, فهو رجاء ونهاية الناموس؛ ‏وأنه بكلمة يُشبع الألوف من خبز الأرض ومن خبز السماء الذي هو جسده, الذي يعطيه للعالم, باذلاً إياه لخلاص كل من يؤمن به، وأن جسده ودمه هما طعام الحق، ومن يأكلهما يحيا إلى الأبد ويثبت فيه، وأنه هو الماء الحي الذي كل من يؤمن ويشرب من تعاليمه لا يعطش إلى العالم بل ينبع فيه الروح إلى حياة أبدية، وأنه هو نور العالم ونور الحياة للناس, وكل من يتبع تعاليمه يعيش في نور الله ولا تطغى عليه ظلمة العالم وهمومه، وقد فتح عيني أعمى منذ ولادته ليرى بالفعل نور الحياة والعالم؛ وأن الإيمان بابن الله يعتق الانسان من عبودية الخطية وبه ينال حرية أولاد الله، فلا يعود تحت سلطان الخطية القاتل؛ وأن التبني لله بالمسيح هو فوق التبني لإبراهيم, لأن المسيح كائن قبل إبراهيم، وأن إبراهيم نفسه كان يشتهي أن يراه؛ وأنه هو الراعي الصالح، و يعرف أولاده‏، وأولاده يعرفونه، وأنه سيضع حياته من أجلهم ليرفع عنهم تهديد الشيطان، وأن الشيطان لن يستطيع أن يخطف منه ابنا له؛ وأنه هو القيامة والحياة, وقد أقام لعازر من الموت,  ليؤمنوا أنه هو الذي يقيم الموتى ويحييهم. 
‏وعلى العشاء الأخير كشف لهم سر موته القادم، الذي به سينال المؤمنون غلبة الموت في سر جسده وسر دمه, وسيقبلون سر القيامة لتسكن فيهم. 
‏ولكن كل ذلك والتلإميذ لا يفهمون ما يقول، ولكنهم قبلوا الكلام وحفظوه، لأن تفسيره قبل حدوثه صعب عليهم لا يحتملونه وعسير عليهم غاية العسر، الأمر الذي نفهمه نحن الآن، وبعد أن تم، يكون بمنتهى اليسر.
‏لذلك ختم على أحاديث تعاليمه، التي هي كلها بشارة الإنجيل؛ وأبقى منها أسرار موته وقوته، وأسرار قيامته وقوتها, وشركة المؤمنين فيها. وقد خص بولس الرسول بشرحها واستعلان كل أسرارها في رسائله, والتي جاءت تتمة لتعاليم المسيح في الأناجيل وشرحاً لكل أسرارها: «... أنه بإعلان عرفني بالسر، كما سبقت فكتبت بالايجاز, الذي بحسبه حينما تقرأونه تقدرون أن تفهموا درايتي بسر المسيح، الذي في أجيال أخر لم يُعرف به بنو البشر كما قد أُعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح. ... الذي صرت أنا خادما له، حسب موهبة نعمة الله المعطاة لى, حسب فعل قوته, لى أنا أصغر جميع القديسين أُعطيت هذه النعمة, أن أبشر بين الأمم بغنى المسيح الذي لا يُستقصى، وأنير الجميع فيما هو شركة السر المكتوم منذ الدهور فى الله, خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح, لكي يُعرف الآن عند الرؤساء والسلاطين في السماويات بواسطة الكنيسة.» (أف3:3-10)
«واعرفكم، أيها الإخوة، الإنجيل (البشارة المفرحة) الذي بشرت به، أنه ليس بحسب ‏إنسان, لأني لم أقبله من عند إنسان ولا عُلمته, بل بإعلان يسوع المسيح. ... لكن لما سر الله الذي أفرزني من بطن أمي، ودعاني بنعمته, أن يُعلن ابنه فّي لابشر به بين الأمم, للوقت لم أستثير لحماً ودماً، ولا صعدت إلى أورشليم إلى الرسل الذين قبلي بل انطلقت ... ثم بعد ثلاث سنين صعدت إلى أورشليم لأتعرف ببطرس، فمكثت عنده خمسة عشر يوماً، ولكنني لم أر غيره من الرسل، إلا يعقوب أخا الرب.» (غل11:1-19) 
‏وكلام بولس الرسول الذي تلقاه بإعلان خاص من الرب يسوع، الذي ظهر له, والذي فسر فيه سر الإيمان, وسر الخلاص, وسر الشركة، وسر التبني، وسر الميراث الأبدي للمؤمنين، كل ذلك في موت المسيح وقيامته، ظل أيضاً كلاماً صعباً, كما وصفه المسيح تماما حتى في أيام الرسل أنفسهم. وهذه هي شهادة بطرس الرسول: «كما كتب إليكم أخونا الحبيب بولس أيضاً بحسب الحكمة المعطاة له, كما في الرسائل كلها أيضا متكلما فيها عن هذه الأمور التي فيها أشياء عسرة الفهم, يحرفها غير العلماء وغير الثابتين كباقي الكتب (الأناجيل) أيضاً لهلاك أنفسهم.» (2بط15:3-16) 
‏ولكن هذه الأسرار كلها تولى الروج القدس بواسطة رجال الكنيسة الملهمين على مر العصور شرحها وتوضيحها, فصارت كلماتها حلوة مضيئة تنير العينين، وتلهب القلب، وتفتح طريق الخلاص بلا عائق أمام كل من يجلس إليها متتلمذاً ساهراً كل يوم. 
‏ونلاحظ في كلام المسيح في هذه الآية قوله عن صعوبة احتمال ما يريد أذ يقوله بأنه «لآن»، وذلك لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أُعطي بعد، وهو العامل الأول في استعلان ما صعب من الأقوال. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 أكتوبر 2017)

*الروح القدس وعمله مع التلاميذ ليعدهم للمستقبل
يو 13:16-15​
لقد أوضح المسيح علاقة الروح القدس بالعالم، كون العالم لا يستطيع أن يراه أو يعرفه، طالما كان العالم في حوزة ضلالة الشيطان (17:14). ولكن المسيح حصر عمل الروح القدس في العالم في حدود عمل التلاميذ بالشهادة في مواجهة العالم، للتعريف بما هي خطية العالم، وما هو البر المرفوض، وما هي الدينونة الحتمية التي سيقع تحتها والتي لا يزال يجهلها. 
‏وهنا يدأ المسيح ليوضح عمل الروح القدس بالنسبة للتلاميذ لكي يعدهم للمستقبل. لقد سبق المسيح في الأصحاح الرابع عشر وحدد أعمال الروح القدس كالأ تي: 
+ «معزياً آخر ليمكث معكم إلى الأبد» (16:14) بعى تكميل عزاء المسيح لكنيسته على مدى الدهور. 
+ روح الحق الذي يعرفه التلاميذ: «لأنه ماكث معكم، ويكون فيكم» (17:14). وهذا حال الكنيسة أيضاً. 
+ «يعلمكم كل شيء، ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم» (26:14). وهذا أيضاً يستمر مع الكنيسة إلى الدهور. 
‏وفى الأصحاح الخامس عشر, وبالاضافة الى ما سبق، حدد أعمالاً أخرى: 
+ أن الروح القدس يشهد للمسيح في التلاميذ، والتلاميذ يشهدون بواسطته أيضاً (26:15-27) 
‏ثم في الأصحاح السادس عشر، يضيف المسيح على الأعمال السابقة أعمالاً أخرى: 
+ «يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق.» (13:16‏) 
+ «يخبركم بأمور آتية» (13:16‏)، مثلما حدث مع القديس يوحنا عندما كان في الروح في جزيرة بطمس وأملاه سفر الرؤيا بأصحاحاته الاثنين والعشرين. 
+ «يأخذ مما لى ويخبركم» (14:16)، وبذلك «يمجدني»، «وكل ما للآب هو لى»، بمعنى أن الروح القدس يستعلن للتلاميذ كل ما للآب وما للابن، وهذا ما حدث مع القديس يوحنا في إنجيله. 
‏والواقع أن هذه العطايا المكثفة، والموعود بها للتلاميذ، حدثت بالفعل, وكان من نتيجتها العملية كتابة الأناجيل الأربعة والرسائل كلها وسفر الرؤيا مع سفر الأعمال, وبشارة المسكونة!! 
‏وهذا الوعد المكثف بالعطايا، أجل المسيح استعلانه حتى أخر لحظة من خدمته على الأرض. ولكن من مضمون هذه العطايا والمواهب الغنية، بدا المستقبل بالنسبة للتلاميذ، والكنيسة من بعدهم، مشرقاً حقاً من جهة الروح والحياة مع الله. وفي أحاديث المسيح عن الفراق، جاء هذا الحديث أقواهم وأكثرهم عزاء بالنسبة لعزائمهم الخائرة من هول الموقف الغامض المجهول أمامهم. 
‏ثم, أيها القارىء العزيز، أليس هذا الموقف عينه لا زلنا نحن نعانيه من جهة المستقبل الغامض بالنسبة للكنيسة في العالم؟ فما أشد ما نرى اليوم أمامنا في كل أنحاء العالم، وخاصة في الغرب, والذي بدأ يتغرب عن فاديه!! ولكن عزاء الروح القدس, بنوع العزاء الذي تلقاه التلاميذ يوم الخمسين، والذي لا يزال حياً عاملاً في الكنيسة في قلوب المؤمنين الأمناءه والذي يقوي ويثبت ويعزي بالرجاء غير المنظور، يجعلنا نثق ونتيقن من نصرة الكنيسة بفاديها على قوى الظلمة التي أحاطت بعقل الإنسان واستعبدته لحساب هذا الدهر. 
‏فقتام الظلمة المحيطة بالعالم المتقدم في العلم والمعرفة الأرضية، ليس أشد من قتام حكم أباطرة الرومان وانحلال العالم الوثني في أيام الكنيسة الأولى والتي بدأت بالاثني عشر!! والروح القدس هو هو، نفس النار التي ألقيت على الأرض ولن تنحصر. 
‏يكفينا أن نواجه المستقبل، أقوياء بالإيمان, مستندين على الروح القدس وليس بسبق المعرفة, وكلمات المسيح تضىء لنا العالم مهما تعتم في ذا‏ته؛ والروح يفرح قلوبنا، مهما تكثفت فوقنا أحزانه. 
13- وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ.​
‏فليلتفت القارىء: فهذه الآية هي «وعد مقدس» يختص بالفرد كما الجماعة، هي حق من حقوق كل من آمن ووثق وصدق كلام الله. لاحظ هذا الإتفاق: «روح الحق» يرشدكم إلى «جميع الحق», كما نلاحظ أن الحق هنا مُعرق بـ «أل»؛ فهو يتجه مباشرة إلى المسيح! 
‏فروح المسيح يرشدكم إلى كل الحق الذي في المسيح. والمعنى البسيط المباشر والعملي، أن الذي حاز رفقة الروح، فإنه ينال استعلان المسيح في ذاته: «والذي يحبني يحبه أبي، وأنا أحبه، وأظهر له ذاتي» (يو21:14). فالحق الذي في المسيح يعني المسيح تماما كما هو. مستعلنأ بشخصه وحبه وفرحه وقوة كلامة. والقديس يوحنا يرى أن ما تحققه هنا جزئيا، يكمله هناك كلياً: «لأننا سنراه كما هو» (ايو2:3). والقديس بطرس يمتعنا بفرح المسيح من خلال قوة الإيمان: «الذي، وإن لم ترونه تحبونه؛ ذلك، وإن كنتم لا ترونه الآن، لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُنطق به، ومجيد.» ( ابط8:1) 
‏«والحق» الذي يقصده ‏المسيح هنا ليس هو الحق العقلى المجرد, عند اليونايين، بل الحق الفعال بالروح في القلب والفكر، العامل في النفس لمعرفة المسيح واستعلان كل ما قال وعمل . 
‏كذلك الحق في قول المسيح هنا ليس كالحق في العهد القديم كما جاء في المزامير مراراً وتكراراً، فالحق في العهد القديم هو الناموس والسلوك بحسب أوامر الناموس حرفيا. أما الحق، عند المسيح فهو معرفة الآب والابن، هو الله ذاته، هو استعلان الابن وارساليته من عند الآب. فان كان الحق عند اليونانىين يحرر الفكر من الجهل, والحق عند اليهود يحرر الجنس كشعب غير مستعبد للأمم, فالحق عند المسيح يحرر من الخطية والشيطان والعالم. 
‏«يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق«: لاحظ أن المسيح أكمل استعلان الحق للتلاميذ بكل تعاليمه وأقواله وأمثاله واياته، والآن  نحن بصدد التأمين على تعليم المسيح هذه السنين الطوال. والتأمين هو على عاتق الروح القدس, فهو سيرشدهم إلى جميع الحق الذي قاله المسيح، كلمة كلمة، لذلك أكمل المسيح القول كالآتي: 
«لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه» بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به»: ‏أي أن الروح القدس لا يضيف تعاليم جديدة، بل يرشد إلى كل تعاليم المسيح. والمسيح سيتولى الكلام والروح القدس ينقله إلى القلب كما هو, فالابن كما كان يسمع من الآب ويتكلم, كذلك الروح القدس كما يسمع من المسيح ينطق في القلب, فكما أن الابن كان عمله استعلان «الآب» بالكلمة، كذلك الروح القدس سيتولى استعلان المسيح «الابن» في ذات الكلمة, لذلك يقول المسيح بعد ذلك: «كل للآب هو لى». والعجيب أن بالروح القدس يصير كل ما للمسيح مستعلنا أيضاً لنا. هنا تمام وكمال استعلان الله! 
‏ولكن من الوجهة العملية الاختبارية, فإن الروح القدس لا ينقل كلام المسيح كما هو بالحرف, بل يكشف النور الذي فيه، ليس من زاوية واحدة بل من ألف زاوية إن شئت. فالآية الواحدة يشرحها الروح القدس مرات ومرات, وكل مرة بنور جديد. هذا معنى «يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق» ‏بألوانه الزاهية, والتي ينير بها القلب كل مرة جديداً, ولكن الحق لا ينتهي أبداً ولا يُحد. ولكن حذار من مزج التأمل الشخصي بادعاء أنه استعلان الروح القدس, ولا حتى الإلهام الخاص الذاتي الذي ينبع من مزاج الإنسان وفكره. فإلهام الروح القدس لا يحيد عن حق المسيح, واستعلان الروح القدس يشهد به الحق الذي يختزنه الإنجيل ككل. 
«ويخبركم بأمور آتية»: «ويخبركم» هذه الكلمة تستخدم دائماً في معنى البشارة والاعلان والاستعلان أيضاُ. لذلك, فالآية هنا محصورة في دائرة البشارة, أي عمل الروح القدس بالبشارة، بالأمور الخاصة بالمسيح، سواء في الأعمال التي ستتم قريباً أي القيامة والصعود, أو التي ستتم في المستقبل البعيد أي المجيء الثاني، والذي تلقى القديس يوحنا رؤيته حينما كان سجيناً في جزيرة بطمس: «فإن شهادة يسوع هي روح النبوة.» (رؤ10:19) 
‏ولكن, ليحذر الإنسان من أن يظن أن للروح القدس عملاً في العهد الجديد مثل الذي كان في القديم، أي التنبؤ بمستقبل الخلاص؛ فالخلاص قد أكمل، ولم يعد له تكميل على الأرض. لذلك لم يعد للروح القدس عمل فيما يختص بتمليك أراضى أو دفاع في الحروب أونصرة على أعداء الجسد، فالإنسان المسيحي أصبحت سيرته في السماويات. مع ملاحظة أن كلام المسيح كله يختص دائماً بمستقبل الإنسان الروحي؛ فكل كلمة تحمل ضوءا يلقيه الروح القدس في قلب الإنسان ليتعرف به على ماذا ينبغي أن يعمل في مستقبله. فعلى المستوى العملي للانسان المسيحي، فإن الروح القدس يلقنه أولاً بأول من خلال كلمة الإنجيل عن كل ما هو قادم بالنسبة له، وما ينبغي أن يفعله في كل ساعة قادمة, فحياتنا بالروح القدس هي ممتدة إلى قدام, وتسبق الزمن: «أنسى ما هو وراء، وأمتد إلى ما هو قدام.» (في13:3) 
‏ولكن حتى عمل الروح القدس في أن يخبرنا بأمورنا القادمة بالنسبة لما يجب أن نعمله روحياً، سواء أعمال توبة، من صوم وصلاة، أو من أعمال خدمة ومحبة وبذل، فهي في دائرة المسيح والإنجيل, ولا تخرج قط عما هو للمسيح، لأن اختصاص الروح القدس هو أن يأخذ مما للمسيح ويخبرنا؛ ومن ذاته لا يخبر بشيء: «أنه كما سلك ذاك هكذا يسلك هو أيضاً.» (1يو6:2‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 أكتوبر 2017)

*14- ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.​
‏المجد هنا هو استعلان حقيقة المسيح الإلهية كابن الله الوحيد، وهذا يدخل في صميم القول: «يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق». وهنا تمجيد الروح القدس لشخص المسيح, لا يُفهم على أنه يزيد على حقيقة المسيح شيئاً، بل إن استعلان حقيقة المسيح تماماً هي التمجيد الكامل له. ويلاحظ هنا أن عمل الروح القدس في تمجيد الابن هو المقابل والمكمل لتمجيد الابن للآب. بهذا نفهم أن الذات ‏الإلهية آب وابن وروح قدس مجيدة حقاً، فهي تقبل المجد وتعطيه لذاتها. هذا هو الإكتفاء الذاتي لله المذهل للعقل، فالله لا يحتاج إلى تمجيد أحد، لا ملائكة ولا بشر، فهو ممجد في ذاته بذاته، وكامل مكمل في المجد! 
‏فحينما نقول «المجد لله» أي الذكصا الكبرى، فنحن ننطق بما هو حاصل، لا نضيف شيئاً على الله بل نُسبح بمجده! لذلك فاستعلان الله في قلب الإنسان، هو اشتراك فعلي في تمجيده. واستعلان الروح القدس لله، كآب وابن، لا يكون من محيط إدراكات الإنسان المادية، بل هو ولوج حقيقي إلى دائرة ما فوق الطبيعة، إلى ما لله. فكلمة «يغبركم» (      ) = «يعلن إعلاناً فائقاً» (declare)، أي يكشف كشفاً إنجيلياً مفرحاً, فكل إعلان يعلنه الروح للانسان، هو دخول حقيقي في حق المسيح، في فكره الإلهي، في حبه «الفائق المعرفة» (أف19:3)، في علاقته السرية بالآب. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 أكتوبر 2017)

*15- كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.​
‏المسيح ينبه أذهاننا، أن مجده هو مجد الآب، وأن كل ما يخبرنا به الروح القدس عن المسيح فهو عن الآب أيضاً. أي أن الروح القدس يمدنا باستمرار بمعرفة الآب والابن، أي الله في خصائص ذاته الجوهرية، لأن استعلان علاقة الآب بالابن هو موضوع خلاصنا، فحب الآب للابن، صار من نصيبنا أن نشترك فيه بقدر استعلاننا له. وعلاقة الابن بالآب من جهة طاعة المشيئة حتى الصليب, هي حياتنا التي نستمدها من قوة موته، من قوة دمه. 
‏فطاعتنا للمسيح ووصاياه، وفي قمتها أن نبذل حياتنا من أجل الأخرين، هي مستمدة أصلاً من قوة طاعة المسيح للآب. لذلك، فإن قول الرب إن: «كل ما للآب هو لي»، هو أصل وقوة قوله: «يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم»، فهو السماح للروح القدس أن يأخذ كل ما للمسيح ويخبرنا، يعني أن يستعلن لنا كل ما للآب, وهذا في الحقيقة تكميل سري ورائع لقوله لتلاميذه: «لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي» (يو15:15). وهذا الاستعلان الإخباري الإنجيلي للمسيح الابن وللآب هو بعينه الذي يدخلنا في السر الرهيب الأعظم: «أنا فيهم وأنت في ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد» (يو23:17). بمعنى أن الروح القدس سيتولى إدخالنا في سر الآب والابن، بالاستعلان المتواصل. هذا السر عينه هو المدخل الوحيد إلى كمال الوحدة التي نحن مدعوون إليها معاً في الله: «مكملين إلى واحد»، والتي عبر عنها بولس الرسول «إلى أن ننتهي جيعنا إلى وحدانية الإيمان، ومعرفة ابن الله، إلى إنسان كامل، إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح.» (أف13:4) 
‏نعم، فالسبيل الوحيد للوحدة التي تبتغيها الكنائس، كما قلنا مراراً، هو أن يتحد كل منها أولاً بالمسيح بالتقوى، بالعبادة بالروح والحق، بالاستعلاذ، لاستعلان حق المسيح الذي هو وحده يوحد ويؤلف، والوحدة لا تكون ولن تكون إلا في «حق المسيح»، وليس في الكلام عن المسيح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 أكتوبر 2017)

*قد أزفت الساعة, الحزن الحتمي يُنشىء الفرح حتماً.
(يو16:16-24)​‏للانسان المسيحي الحقيقي؛ الحزن دائماً يتبع الماضي، وهو دائماً جسدي؛ وأما الفرح المتحمل بالنصرة فهو مستقبلي دائمأ وممتد في المستقبل، وهو دائمأ روحي. ولكن أن ينجح الإنسان في حصر الحزن وتجاوزه بالرجاء الكائن في الإيمان، فهو بهذا يدخل في الفرح ويستبق رؤيته. والإنسان الذي يختبر الحزن ويغلبه ويعيش الفرح حتى في الحزن، يكون قد قهر الزمن والجسد. 
‏والإنسان المسيحي مدعو أن يختبر الحزن ويعيش الفرح: «وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم، إيماننا» (ايو4:5‏) 
الزمن القليل:
33:7 ‏أنا معكم زماناً يسيراً بعد»
35:12 «النور معكم زمانا قليلاً بعد»
33:13 «أنا معكم زمانا قليلا بعد»
19:14 «بعد قليل لا يرانى العالم أيضاً, أما أنتم فتروننى»
16:16 «بعد قليل لا تبصروننى»

16- «بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ».​‏
لقد ظل الزمن يتضاءل ويتناقص حتى انتهى الزمن:
33:7 ‏أنا معكم زماناً يسيراً بعد»
33:13 «أنا معكم زمانا قليلا بعد»
16:16 «بعد قليل لا تبصروننى»
‏هذا التدرج البديع في سياق الحديث المنسق عن انتهاء الزمن وانسحابه من فترة وجود المسيح على الأرض ومع تلاميذه، يوضح مدى يقظة المسيح وحساسيته لأمرين: 
‏الأمر الاول: لمحدودية رسالته المحسوبة بالساعة: «لم تأتى ساعتي بعد» (يو3:2)، قالها في أول ظهوره العلني في عرس قانا الجليل. و«قد أتت الساعة» (يو1:17)، ليلة العشاء الأخير!! 
‏الامر الثاني: رقة مشاعره من نحو تلاميذه، وتأثره لتأثرهم الشديد من صدمة الفراق!! لقد ظل الزمن يتقلص وينسحب من حول بهجة اللقيا والعشرة المتواصلة بين التلاميذ والمسيح، حتى انتهى: «بعد قليل لا تبصرونني». 
«‏بعد قليل لا تبصروني» ....«بعد قليل تروننني» 
القديس يوحنا يقدم لنا في هذه الآية، ومن خلال هاتين الكلمتين, منهجاً فكريا غاية في الأهمية اللاهوتية على الواقح المسيحي الحي. فقد استخدم الكلمة الاول للرؤية وهي (       ) لتعبر عن رؤية شبه صحيحة، رؤية فكرية لا رؤية حق، رؤية تصور وليس رؤية واقع، مع أنها مستخدمة في رؤية المسيح بالجسد في الجسد المادي!! ثم استخدم الكلمة الثانية للرؤية وهي (     ) لتعبر عن رؤية صحيحة، رؤية الحق كما هو، بلا أي خيال فكري، أو أي تصور عقلي بشري!! مع أنها مستخدمة لرؤية المسيح القائم من الموت بالجسد الروحاني الممجدد! 
‏هذه المحاولة المعكوسة من القديس يوحنا، يحاول بها البرهنة على أن رؤية التلاميذ للمسيح، قبل أن يتمجد، لم تكن رؤية تامة أو صحيحة، من حيث أنهم رأوه كإنسان وكانوا يحاولون بالجهد أن يتصوروه عقليا بأنه أكثر من إنسان فلم يفلحوا كثيرا. من هنا» صمم القديس يوحنا على أن رؤية التلاميذ للمسيح قبل أن يُستعلن في مجده كانت رؤية ناقصة تعتمد على العقل, لأن المسيح لم يكن مشتعلناً استعلاناً كاملاً, أما رؤية التلاميذ للمسيح بعد القيامة, وبعد أن استعلن في مجده, فهي هنا الرؤية الصحيحة، رآوه على حقيقته الممجدة، رآوه إلهاً: «ربي والهي» (توما) (يو28:20)، رآوه غالباً الموت في ملء ملكوته وحياته الأبدية، رآوه بالعين الروحية المباشرة التي تستعلن الحق حقاً دون تزييف الفكر. 
‏ومعروف لدى الصوفيين، أو في اللاهوت التصوفي، أن التاورية هي «رؤية العقل»، وهي تختلف من إنسان لإنسان في رؤية الشيء الواحد، لأنها تعتمد على خواص كل عقل بحد ذاته؛ فى الاتساعم والتصور والإدراك والفهم. وفى اللاهوت التصوفى، تعتبر التاورية قمة الاستعلان.
‏ولكن هنا، عند القديس يوحنا، يستصغر هذه الرؤية وهذه الكلمة «التاورية»، ويجعلها قاصرة عن أن ترى الحق، فاستخدم رؤية «العين» الطبيعية كعضو إبصار للأمور الطبيعية، باعتبار أنها ترى الأشياء عل حقيقتها، استخدمها ليعبر عن مقدار الحق الذي رأه التلاميذ بأعينهم الروحية للمسيح المُقام والممجد، باعتبار أنه هو المسيح الحقيقي، على حقيقته، وليس كما كان، مختفياً في الجسد ومستتراً به عن الرؤية الصحيحة للإنسان. 
‏وكأنما السيح يريد أن يقول لتلاميذه: أنتم الآن لا تروننى على حقيقتي بالرؤية الصحيحة، ولكن بعد قليل حينما «أكمل» استعلاني وأظهر في مجدي، حينئذ ترونني حقاً؛ سواء كان بعد قيامته أو أثناء صعوده أو حتى في استعلان ذاته, كما رآه شاول وهو في طريقه إلى دمشق، و بالأكثر من يوم الخمسين فصاعداً، حيث يتدخل الروح القدس ليعطي صورة للمسيح هي الحق كل الحق!! 
‏وأخيراً، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا، فإنه حينما يُظر المسيح, ونٌظهر نحن معه في المجد كقول بولس الرسول: «متى أُظهر المسيح حياتنا، فحينئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضاً معه في المجد» (كو4:3), «إذا أُظهر, فسنكون مثله, لأننا سنراه كما هو» (ايو2:3)، وهنا أيضاً يستخدم القديس يوحنا للتعبير عن رؤية الحق بالحق، كلمة «نراه» (    ).
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 أكتوبر 2017)

*17- 19: فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «مَا هُوَ هَذَا الَّذِي يَقُولُهُ لَنَا: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي وَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ؟». فَتَسَاءَلُوا: «مَا هُوَ هَذَا الْقَلِيلُ الَّذِي يَقُولُ عَنْهُ؟ لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ بِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ». فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَسْأَلُوهُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: أَعَنْ هَذَا تَتَسَاءَلُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي.​
القديس يوحنا يتكلم هنا، ويصور لنا منظر التلاميذ، كشاهد عيان دقيق الملاحظة، يسجل حركات التلاميذ مع تعبيراتهم تسجيلاً غاية في الواقعية، فيوضح حالة الإرتباك التي ألمت بهم مع عدم الفهم للكلمات؛ وبالأكثر حزنهم العميق الذي آسكث أفواههم. فلم يسالوه عما يجيش في صدورهم وهم ذاهلون، بل اكتفوا بالتعجب وهم يطرحون أمثلتهم بعضهم لبعض. والذي استرعى انتباههم وكرروه مراراً: «ما هذا القليل الذي يقول عنه؟ لسنا نعلم بماذا يتكلم»، لأن المسيح لم يقل: «بعد قليل من الزمن‏»، ولكن اكتفى بقوله: «بعد قليل». 
‏ولكن ارتباكهم وحيرتهم وتساؤلهم لم يغب عن المسيح، فبادرهم بقوله:
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 أكتوبر 2017)

*20- 21: اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ​
‏حينما يقول المسيح: «الحق الحق أقول لكم»، فهو يعطي حقاً جديداً على معلوماتنا، ويستعلن لنا سرا يدخل في صميم إيماننا. فالكلام كان موجهأ للتلاميذ، ولكنه موجه للكنيسة كلها وكل أولاد الله أينما كانوا، فإيمان الإنسان المسيحي يفصله عن شكل هذا العالم ومعاييره الوهمية خاصة ما يُحزن وما يُفرح، فكل ما يحزن العالم هو خسارة في الجسد أو في المادة، الجسد بحياته وصحته وعاطفته وقرابته ونسبه له أو للأخرين أياً كانوا، أباء وأمهات وزوجات وأخوة وأخوات وأولاداً. والمادة هي كل ما يُباع ويُشترى ويُقتنى. أما ما يفرحه، فهو الربح في كل ما مضى مما يخص الجسد والجسديات أو المادة والماديات. 
‏ولكن ما يُحزن المسيحى, هو ما يفقده بالروح، وما لا يحققه من مشيئة الله ووصاياه, وأما ما يفرحه، فهو رضى الله، وتكميل مسرة مشيئته، وتحصيل هباته التي كيل وبلا ندامة. 
‏هذا التباين الجذرى بين ما يُحزن وما يُفرح، بين العالم والإنسان المسيحي، جعل المعايير بينهما يتعاكس وضعها تماماً، فما يُحزن هذا يُفرح الآخر, وما يُفرح الأول يُحزن الثاني . 
‏وعلى هذا القياس المتعاكس، أعطى المسيح مثلاً مادياً, فيه يتضح أن الحزان الجسدي يؤول إلى فرح نفساني، حيث يُقيم الحزن أنه خداع أو نوع من التزييف. فالمرأة تشتهي الطفل، ولكن حينا يحل وقت ولادته، تعاني شدة الألام في ولادته فيعتريها الحزن, ولكنه حزن يحمل في طياته الأمل والرجاء والفرح، وسريعاً ما يتحول بالفعل إلى فرح؛ هكذا الإنسان المسيحي، فهو يرجف من البذل رجفاناً، يرهب الصوم الشديد إذا حتم به الروح، ويجزع من إدارة الخد الآخر للمعتدي اللاطم على الوجه أو على الظهر, ويؤكل قلبه أكلاً حينما تُسلب أمواله أو يهان اسمه, أو تُهدد  كرامته من أجل الاسم الحسن, ولكن حينما ينتهي العالم من فعلته الشنعاء التي يفعلها، وهو راض ومسرور ومتشفى، وحينما ينتهي كل شيء وتعود النفس تحسب حساب المكسب والخسارة أو حساب البيدر كما يقولون، أي الزرع والحصاد, حيث يُزرع بالدموع ويُحصد بالأبتهاج ، حينئذ نتهلل فرحاً، فالمكسب الروحي لا يقاس عظمة بتفاهة الخسارة: 
+ «ودعوا الرسل، وجلدوهم, وأوصوهم أن لا يتكلموا باسم يسوع, ثم أطلقوهم. وأما هم فذهبوا فرحين من أمام المجمع لأنهم حٌسبوا  مستأهلين أن يُهانوا من أجل اسمه» (اع40:5-41) 
+ «لأنكم رثيتم لقيودي أيضاً,  وقبلتم سلت أموالكم بفرح، عالمين في أنفسكم أن لكم مالاً أفضل في السموات وباقياً، فلا تطرحوا ثقتكم التي لها مجازاة عظيمة.» (عب34:10-35) 
‏والمرأة التي تحزن بإرادتها على رجاء الفرح القادم، هي الكنيسة التي كان يسعى كارزها حاذياً رجليه بإنجيل البشارة، يجوب مجاهل البلاد والصحاري والقفار، محتملاً أقصى ما يكون من التعب والمقاومة والمعاثر التي بلا عدد، في سبيل أن يكتسب ابناً جديداً للمسيح، يلده في العالم لحساب الله، وبعد أن يضمه إلى حضن ألله، ينطلق مُنشداً، ناشداً ولداً آخر، غير ذاكر التعب، من أجل الثمر المتكاثر. 
‏كذلك الإنسان المسيحي، حينما يعزم أن يترك كل شيء، ليتبع المخلص، حيث تبدو هذه الخطوة كأنها قفزة في الفراغ، وتأخذه الرهبة إلى حين، لأنه يحس، وهو يختبر اختبار الانتقال من حضن العالم إلى حضن المسيح، من الإلتحام بالزمن إلى الإلتحام بالخلود، يحس بالجزع والخسارة والترك كمن يعبر من الموت إلى الحياة, أو من رحم العالم المظم إلى نور الحياة الأبدية، ولكن سرعان ما تستقبله الحقيقة‏، مجسمة في شخص المسيح، ويغشاه النور والسلام والفرح ‏المقيم.  
‏ثلاثة عوامل تقذف الإنسان من رحم العالم المظم إلى نور الحياة مع الله: 
العامل الأول: الإيمان الواثق بصدق مواعيد الله وقوته في كلماته. 
العامل الثاني: الروح القدس الذي يتبع الإيمان اتباعاً. 
‏العامل الثالث:  قوة جذب الآب السرية غير الملحوظة. 
‏هزه هي العوامل الثلاثة، وقوة الآب أعظمها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 أكتوبر 2017)

*22- فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ.​
‏الحزن الأكبر قادم على التلاميذ؛ فحزن الفراق غطاه الحزن على منظر المسيح وهم يقيدون يديه ويقودونه كشاة تُساق إلى الذبح، وهو صامت، وكأنه مقهور، ثم منظر المحاكمة من بعيد وهم يلطمونه على الخد، والعسكر يضربونه على الرأس، ثم يمددونه على الصليب ويدقون الحديد في يديه ورجليه، وهو حزين منكس الرأس يٌسلم الروح! أي حزن مثل حزن كهذا، وأي نحيب نحبت به النسوة وهن يلطمن على خدودهن: «والنساء اللواتي كن يلطمن أيضاً وينحن عليه» (لو27:23)، على فتى الناصرة الغض، وهو منحنى واقع تحت ثقل الصليب!! حزن التلاميذ ونحيب النسوة ستظل تردد أصداءه السموات، بانتظار ظهوره، حين ينعكس هذا الحزن وهذا النحيب واللطم على صالبيه ومسلميه: «هوذا يأتي مح السحاب، وستنظره كل عين، والذين طعنوه، وينوح عليه جيع قبائل الأرض، نعم آمين.» (رؤ7:1) 
‏وفي الحقيقة, قد سبق الأنبياء ووصفوا هذا الحزن وهذا الفرح، بنفس المثل الذي قاله المسيح عن المرأة عندما تلدى, فلم يفت على إشعياء النبي أن يعرج بالنبوة على التلاميذ الخائفين بعد موت المسيح، والمتجمعين في العلية، والباب مغلق عليهم من الخوف، وهم مختبئون، ولكن كان كل ذلك إلى لحظة!! «بعد قليل ترونني»: 
«زِدْتَ الأُمَّةَ يَا رَبُّ زِدْتَ الأُمَّةَ (بنين جدد). تَمَجَّدْتَ (بالقيامة). وَسَّعْتَ كُلَّ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ (لاستقبال إيمانك). يَا رَبُّ فِي الضِّيقِ طَلَبُوكَ. سَكَبُوا مُخَافَتَةً (دعاء) عِنْدَ تَأْدِيبِكَ إِيَّاهُمْ. كَمَا أَنَّ الْحُبْلَى الَّتِي تُقَارِبُ الْوِلاَدَةَ تَتَلَوَّى وَتَصْرُخُ فِي مَخَاضِهَا هَكَذَا كُنَّا قُدَّامَكَ يَا رَبُّ. حَبِلْنَا تَلَوَّيْنَا ...... تَحْيَا أَمْوَاتُكَ. تَقُومُ الْجُثَثُ. اسْتَيْقِظُوا. تَرَنَّمُوا يَا سُكَّانَ التُّرَابِ. ...... هَلُمَّ يَا شَعْبِي, ادْخُلْ مَخَادِعَكَ وَأَغْلِقْ أَبْوَابَكَ خَلْفَكَ. اخْتَبِئْ نَحْوَ لُحَيْظَةٍ حَتَّى يَعْبُرَ الْغَضَبُ. لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ مَكَانِهِ .......» (إش 15:26-21)
‏ثم يعود إشعياء، يضيف مقياس زمان الحزن القليل بالنسبة لعظم الفرح المستديم، كما يقول بولس الرسول: «فإني أحسبب أن آلام الزمان الحاضر لا تُقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يٌستعلن فينا» (رو18:8). فحزن التلاميذ لم يدم أكثر من ثلا ثة أيام، بعدها وُلدت أمة بكاملها، وأولادها ملأوا كل أقطار الأرض! والعجيب أن يصف إشعياء التلاميذ بأنهم يمثلون أورشليم القديمة وهي تتمخض، والرب نفسه يولدها, فينفتح رحم أورشليم المغلق لتلد وتفرح, أي يفرح التلاميذ ويفرح معهم كل من أحبوها, أي من أحب الآباء, فإنهم جميعاً يصيرون أولادها، أي أولاد الكنيسة، أورشليم الجديدة, أمنا الحرة: «قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْخُذَهَا الطَّلْقُ وَلَدَتْ. قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْهَا الْمَخَاضُ وَلَدَتْ ذَكَراً. مَنْ سَمِعَ مِثْلَ هَذَا؟ مَنْ رَأَى مِثْلَ هَذِهِ؟ هَلْ تَمْخَضُ بِلاَدٌ فِي يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ أَوْ تُولَدُ أُمَّةٌ دَفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً؟ فَقَدْ مَخَضَتْ صِهْيَوْنُ بَلْ وَلَدَتْ بَنِيهَا. هَلْ أَنَا أُمْخَضُ وَلاَ أُوَلِّدُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَوْ أَنَا الْمُوَلِّدُ هَلْ أُغْلِقُ الرَّحِمَ قَالَ إِلَهُكِ؟ افْرَحُوا مَعَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْتَهِجُوا مَعَهَا يَا جَمِيعَ مُحِبِّيهَا. افْرَحُوا مَعَهَا فَرَحاً يَا جَمِيعَ النَّائِحِينَ عَلَيْهَا. لِتَرْضَعُوا وَتَشْبَعُوا مِنْ ثَدْيِ تَعْزِيَاتِهَا. لِتَعْصِرُوا وَتَتَلَذَّذُوا مِنْ دِرَّةِ (ضرع) مَجْدِهَا. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «هَئَنَذَا أُدِيرُ عَلَيْهَا سَلاَماً كَنَهْرٍ وَمَجْدَ الأُمَمِ كَسَيْلٍ جَارِفٍ فَتَرْضَعُونَ وَعَلَى الأَيْدِي تُحْمَلُونَ وَعَلَى الرُّكْبَتَيْنِ تُدَلَّلُونَ. كَإِنْسَانٍ تُعَزِّيهِ أُمُّهُ هَكَذَا أُعَزِّيكُمْ أَنَا وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تُعَزَّوْنَ. فَتَرُونَ وَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَتَزْهُو عِظَامُكُمْ كَالْعُشْبِ وَتُعْرَفُ يَدُ الرَّبِّ عِنْدَ عَبِيدِهِ وَيَحْنَقُ عَلَى أَعْدَائِهِ (إش 7:66-14)
‏ويضيف هوشع النبي: «من يد الهاوية أفديهم، من الموت أخلصهم، أين أؤباؤك يا موت؟ أين شوكتك يا هاوية؟ تختفي الندامة عن عيني.» (هو14:13) 
‏ويكاد رنين نبوة إشعياء يُسمع سمعاً في كلام هذا الفصل من إنجيل القديس يوحنا، بل أحياناً نفس الألفاظ، فكلمة السر التي احتار فيها التلاميذ، يذكرها إشعياء بنفس حروفها: «أدخل مخادعك وأغلق أبوابك خلفك اختبىء نحو لحيظة (إش20:26) وهي نفس الكلمة التي قالها الرب: «بعد قليل ترونني», والتي وقعها القديس يوحنا بعد ذلك على ما تم بالفعل: «ولما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم، وهو أول الأسبوع، وكانت الأبواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود, جاء يسوع» (يو19:20). كذلك قول إشعياء: «فترون وتفرح قلوبكم» جاءت على لسان المسيح: «سأراكم أيضاً فتفرح قلوبكم». 
‏وواضح من روح النبوات في أسفار العهد القديم، فيما يختص بآلام الحبل وفرحة الولادة, أنها جاءت تعبيراً عن الموت والقيامة. فأقوى تعبير عن الألم الاختياري، هو ألم الولادة, والتعبير عن الفرح الحتمي الذي يعقب الألم هو الولادة. لذلك، لم يكن المثل الذي قدمه السيح عن المرأة التي ‏جاء ميعاد ولادتها، إلا تعبيرا عن اقتراب ساعة الموت. وقول المسيح عن «القليل» أو «الزمن القليل» هو تعبير عن قصر فترة الموت، كذلك عن صغر حجم ألم الموت بالنسبة للقيامة كحياة أبدية وفرح أبدي. والتلاميذ جازوا، بالحقيقة، بالمشاركة مع المسيح هذه المحنة، محنة ألم الموت، مضافاً إليها ألم الفراق، وفزع الخوف من اليهود، ولكنها كانت «إلى قليل»، كما خرجوا من المحنة هذه, بعد قليل, بخروج المسيح من القبر التي وصفها إشعياء: «لأن هوذا الرب يخرج من مكانه.» (إش21:26) 
‏ويكاد مثل المخاض والألم ينطبق على المسيح نفسه، فهو بعبوره آلام الموت ومروره من خلال القبر إلى السماء، ولد لنا في العالم إنساناً جديداً. 
‏أما فرح التلاميذ: «سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم، ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم»، فهو لسببين:
الأول: النصرة الباهرة التي قهر بها المسيح الموت والهاوية, والتي عبر عنها هوشع النبي أروع تعبير: «أين أوباؤك يا موت أين شوكتك يا هاوية»! 
والسبب الثاني هو الرب المُقام، فقيامة الرب صارت بالفعل قيامتهم من موت محقق ويأس مقيم، وقام العالم معهم، وقمنا نحن أيضاً وفرحنا، حيث فرحنا في قلوبنا لا يستطيع العالم, ولا الموت, أن ينزعه منا. وهكذا تحول العالم أيضاً من فرحه، كغالب، ضد المسيح بحكم الصلب والموت، إلى مغلوب ومقهور بقيامة المسيح: «ثقوا، أنا قد غلبت العالم» (يو32:16). والترجمة الأدق: تشجعوا، أنا قد غلبت العالم. 
‏وقول المسيح هنا يأتي في صيغة المتكلم: «سأراكم» وجاءت في مقابل «بعد قليل لا تبصرونني», ثم «بعد قليل ترونني». هنا المسيح يفيض على التلاميذ من مجدهً الأثنى بعد قيامته . فرؤية الله لنا ، فيها اعتبار غاية الاعتبار أكثر ألف مرة من أن نسعى نحن لنراه فلا نستطيع، ويكفي التلاميذ مجداً أن المسيح يتطلع عليهم من مجده. فمع رؤية المسيح لهم تنسكب عليهم فرحته، مع انسكاب نور عينيه! ولأنه فرح الله فلن يستطيع أحد أن ينزعه منهم: «لأن فرح الرب هو قوتكم» (نح10:8). وهنا مقارنة مبدعة بين: «الحزن القليل» الذي عبروه، والفرح القيم الذي سيبلغونه. 
‏كذلك فمثل المخاض والولادة، عند بولس الرسول، استخدمه ليعبر عن ميلاد الإنسان الجديد، حيث يظل هو, أي بولس الرسول, يعاني آلام المخاض كأم (الكنيسة)، إلى أن يولد الإنسان على صورة المسيح. أي أن المسيح نفسه يتصور في هذا الانسان الجديد، وكأن الانسان يولد جديداً بصورة المسيح عينها: «يا أولادي، الذين أتمخض بكم أيضاً، إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم» (غل19:4). في هذا المثل نرى بولس وهو يعبر عن الرسولية ككل، وعن الكنيسة أيضاً بالدرجة الاولى، أنه وهو رجل يتمخض كوالدة، ويلد إنساناً جديداً له صورة المسيح. هذا التعبير جيد بالنسبة للكنيسة، وقد صورها سفر الرؤيا بهذه الصورة عينها في الأصحاح الثانى عشر. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أكتوبر 2017)

*23- وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ.​
‏«فى ذلك اليوم»: يوم ينفتح عهد جديد من العلاقات فوق الطبيعة، حينما يستعلن التلاميذ ملء مجد المسيح ‏المُقام، وقد سبق أن أوضح المسيح ماذا يكون في ذلك اليوم هكذا: «في ذلك اليوم، تعلمون أني ‏أنا في أبي، وأنتم في، وأنا فيكم.» (يو20:14) 
‏هذا اليوم هو اليوم الذي انفتحت فيه أعين التلاميذ على حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين، واستمر هذا اليوم إلى هذا اليوم! فعرفوا الحق كل الحق. عرفوا أن المسيح في الآب، ونخن مدعوون بالوعد الإلهي والروح القدس لنكون: «أنتم في, وأنا فيكم». وحينما تبلغ المعرفة بالروح إلى هذا الملء يمتنع السؤال, حينئذ تبلغ «‏الطلبة» حد الإجابة الفورية، فملء المعرفة يؤهل لصحة الطلبة, ‏ويؤكد ملء الفرح. 
‏لقد سأل التلاميذ أسئلة كثيرة, حتى مل المسيح من أسئلتهم، التي تدل على أنهم كانوا دائمأ غير فاهمين, أو بالمعنى المسيحي أنهم لم يكونوا على مستوى الحياة الأبدية أو الإنسان الجديد، أو بحسب تعبير بولس الرسول إيجابياً: «وأما نحن، فلنا فكر المسيح» (اكو16:2)! فلم يكونوا في ذلك الوقت على مستوى فكر المسيح ورسالته. لذلك يسبق المسيح الآن، ويريح أفكارهم وضمائرهم الحائرة عن ما هو بعد هذا: «القليل الذي يقول عنه»، لأنهم بعد قليل فعلاً سيبلغون حالة الاستعلان الكامل عن المسيح وعن أقواله ورسالته، حتى إنهم في ذلك اليوم لن يحتاجوا قط أن يسألوه شيئأ من هذا، لأنهم سيكونون عارفين بكل شيء؛ كما يذكر بولس الرسول في إحدى رسائله: «أشكر إلهي فى كل حين من جهتكم، على نعمة الله المعطاة لكم في يسوع المسيح, أنكم في كل شيء استغنيتم فيه، في كل كلمة وكل علم, كما ثبت فيكم شهادة المسيح، حتى إنكم لستم ناقصين في موهبة ما.» (اكو4:1-7) 
«الحق الحق أقول لكم, إن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي, يعطيكم»: المسيح هنا يحول فكر التلاميذ من حالة السؤال‏، إلى حالة الطلب. ففي الحالة الاولى يأتي السؤال بسبب عدم الفهم للمعرفة؛ أما في الحالة الثانية، فهنا الطلب معنى أن الإنسان يطلب شيئاً بالصلاة, ويلتمس أخذه, وهو يساوي تماماً الانتقال من حالة الجهل والظلمة إلى حالة ألدالة كمن يسعى في النور، حالة الفرح الدائم الذي فيه يكف كل سؤال من فكر الانسان. 
‏إن السر فى قول المسيح: «في ذلك اليوم لا تسألونني شيئاً»، يكمن في الآية السابقة: «سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم، ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم». هذا ليس تعليماً فكرياً, بل توقيعاً وتسجيلاً اختبارياً، علينا أن نؤمن به ونتذوقه, لأن من يبلغ حالة الفرح هذه, يبلغ حتماً أو تلقائيا، حالة الاكتفاء الكلي بالله، ينسى كل سؤال، ينسى نفسه لأنه يكون مُبتلعاً في فرح حضور الرب، لأن كلمة «سأراكم» تعني أننا نكون واقعين تحت عينيه في مجال وجوده وعمله. وحالة الفرح التي نبلغها في وقوعنا تحت رؤية المسيح، ليس لها أي سبب. إنها بحد ذاتها اختبار الحياة الأبدية جزئياً. فأن نحيا أمام الله الآب والمسيح, فهذا معنا أن نفرح فرحا هو فرح الحق, فرحاً جوهرياً, لأن طبيعة الحياة مح الله لها فرح الله والمسيح الذي لا يُنطق به، ولا يُدرك سببه، لا نستطيع أن نستزيده، ومعه لا نطلب إلا مجد الله. هذا الفرح الكلي في طبيعته, طلبه المسيح للتلاميذ في الأصحاح السابع عشر بقوله: «ليكون لهم فرحي كاملاً فيهم.» (يو13:17) 
‏وفي المقابل، فإن فرح العالم له أسبابه الكثيرة وشروطه، ولكن لا يمكن أن يفرح أحد بحسب العالم بدون سبب. لا يوجد في العالم فرح حقيقي، لذلك فكل فرح فيه يتناقص من ذاته، ويتلاشى, وقد يترك مكانه عوزاً وحزناً. 
‏ولكون فرح المسيح فرحاً حقيقياً ودائماً، فلا يستطيع أحد انتزاعه منا، لأنه ليس من سبب يمكن أن يبطله. فرح «ذلك اليوم» هو فرح أبدي: «ومفديو الرب يرجعون، ويأتون إلى صهيون بالترنم، وعلى رؤوسهم فرح أبدي, ابتهاج وفرح يدركانهم, يهرب الحزن والتنهد. أنا أنا هو فرحكم.» (إش11:51-12) 
«من الآب»: كانت الأسئلة توجه سابقاً للمسيح بسبب غياب الروح القدس، وانعدام الصلة المباشرة مع الآب؛ أما بعد ذهاب المسيح إلى الآب, الأمر الذي كرره المسيح مراراً ليرسخ في ذهن التلاميذ أن هذا «خير لهم» فإنه بذهاب المسيح إلى الآب حاملاً على يديه دم ذبيحته الكفارية، استعاد المسيح للانسان صلته الأولى بالله, كاملة غير منقوصة. وصار دخولنا إلى الله الآب بلا مانع: «فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان, لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي به أيضاً قد صار لنا الدخول بالإيمان إلى (الآب) هذه النعمة, التي نحن فيها مقيمون، ونفتخر على رجاء مجد الله» (رو1:5-2) 
‏لذلك، رفع المسيح صلتنا لتكون مع الله الآب مباشرة, إنما باسم يسوع المسيح، الذي به نلنا المصالحة والتبني، ولذلك وجه المسيح تلاميذه نحو الآب لتكون طلبتهم إليه، واعدأ أن كل ما يطلبونه باسمه يعطيهم. على أن عطية الآب الأولى والعظمى، هي الروح القدس نفسه (راجع لو13:11‏)، الذي بواسطته يعطي الآب عطاياه. 
«باسمى»: ‏اسم المسيح ليس مجرد ذكر «المسيح» ككلمة نضعها في الصلاة الربانية «بالمسيح يسوع ربنا». هنا اسم «المسيح» يعني وجوده وعمله، سواء في سماعة الصلاة لدى الآب أو في الاستجابة لها. أن نطلب من الآب باسم المسيح، يعني أن نطلب في حضرته كخروف مذبوح يتراءى أمام أبيه، ودمه عليه يسمع ويتكلم ويشفع ويطهر, والصلاة التي نصليها يزكيها، لتدخل إلى الله بلا لوم، ويحمل الروح القدس الاستجابة لنا مع العطية. لذلك، فهي صلاة تُسمع لدى الآب بالضرورة وتُستجاب، لأن حضرة الابن تقويها وتُلبسها المسرة. فليس باستحقاق برنا يسمع الآب لصلاتنا، بل باستحقاق دم المسيح وبره، الذي أعاره لنا لنعمل تحت لوائه. 
‏الآن نستطع أن نفهم أن الله الذي تسمي «إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب» (خر16:3)، هذه الصفة التي كانت فخر عبادة إسرئيل؛ قد أخذ صفته الأعلى من نحونا: «إله ربنا يسوع المسيح أبو المجد» (أف17:1)، «مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح.» (أف3:1) 
‏لقد انتقلت صلتنا بالله من نسبة إلى الأباء القديسين بني البشر إلى صلتنا بالله في نسبه لابنه الوحيد. الصفة الاولى كانت بتوسط بر الإنسان، أما الصفة الجديدة فهي جوهرية، هي صميم استعلان الله الآب لنا في حقيقته الجوهرية بتجسد ابنه وتأنسه، وبتوسط بره ودم صليبه. في القديم كان شعب إسرائيل قد اعتفى من الاقتراب إلى الله أو سماع صوته, فاستجاب الله للشعب ووعد بأن يقيم لهم النبي الذي يتكلم بصوت الله, ويكون كلام الله في فمه، ويتكلم بكل ما يوصيه الله. وطبعاً ليس موسى، لأن موسى هو الذي نقل هذا الكلام للعشب، بل كان هو المسيح: ‏«يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك، من إخوتك، مثلي, له تسمعون. حسب كل ما طلبث من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلاً‏: لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي، ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضأ لئلا أموت. قال لى الرب: قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا، أقيم لهم نبيأ من وسط إخوتهم مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه, فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به, ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي, أنا أطالبه.» (تث15:18-19) 
‏هذا هو يسوع المسيح كلمة الله وصوته والحامل لاسمه، الذي قدمنا إلى الله أبيه لنستمع إليه ونطلب منه. 
‏أما طلبة الإيمان التي نتقدم بها إلى الآب، فهي تعمل عملها، وتنجح نجاحاً، حيث قوة الايمان لا تكون مستمدة من قوتنا ولا متوقفة على طهارة أيدينا وبرنا، بل تنبع من شدة ثقتنا بصدق مواعيد الله وأمانته، ومن يقيننا، الذي لا يتزعزع، أن كل ما قاله الله ليتم وليتحقق لنا وفينا, وأن كل أمر قاله المسيح هو وصية الله, وكل وصية تحمل قوة تنفيذها فيها ولا تحتاج لقوة أخرى لتنفيذها, سوى الإيمان الصادق بها. كلام المسيح كالمسيح, والمسيح قال: «من يأكلني، فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6)، كذلك كل كلمة قالها المسيح فهي للأخذ والأكل: «ؤجدت كلامك فأكلته، فكان كلامك لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي، لأني دُعيت باسمك، يارب إله الجنود» (إر16:15). وأن نأكل كلام المسيح, يعني أن نحيا به ساعة بساعة، لأنه روح وحياة. 
‏ومرة أخرى نقول: إن ثقتنا بصدق مواعيد الله وأمانته هي من ثقتنا بالله المطلقة. وثقتنا باالله وبمواعيده وكلامه لا يتوقف على برنا وطهارة قلوبنا، فقلوبنا لا تخلو من ملامة، ولكن القديس يوحنا يزيد ثقتنا بالله وكلامه ومواعيده مضاعفاً حينما يقول: «لأنه إن لامتنا قلوبنا، فالله أعظم من قلوبنا ويعلم كل شيء. أيها الأخباء إن لم تلمنا قلوبنا، فلنا ثقة من نحو الله، ومهما سألنا ننال منه« (ايو20:3-22)، فثقتنا المطلقة بالله تغطي عجزنا وتزيد: «وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده، أنه إن طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئته، يسمع لنا» (ايو14:5). واسم المسيح كفيل أن يغطي كل عيب فينا, فهو ضمين لصدق وعده: «اسألوا تُعطوا, اطلبوا تجدوا, اقرعوا يُفتح لكم.» (مت7:7)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أكتوبر 2017)

*23- وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ.​
‏«فى ذلك اليوم»: يوم ينفتح عهد جديد من العلاقات فوق الطبيعة، حينما يستعلن التلاميذ ملء مجد المسيح ‏المُقام، وقد سبق أن أوضح المسيح ماذا يكون في ذلك اليوم هكذا: «في ذلك اليوم، تعلمون أني ‏أنا في أبي، وأنتم في، وأنا فيكم.» (يو20:14) 
‏هذا اليوم هو اليوم الذي انفتحت فيه أعين التلاميذ على حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين، واستمر هذا اليوم إلى هذا اليوم! فعرفوا الحق كل الحق. عرفوا أن المسيح في الآب، ونخن مدعوون بالوعد الإلهي والروح القدس لنكون: «أنتم في, وأنا فيكم». وحينما تبلغ المعرفة بالروح إلى هذا الملء يمتنع السؤال, حينئذ تبلغ «‏الطلبة» حد الإجابة الفورية، فملء المعرفة يؤهل لصحة الطلبة, ‏ويؤكد ملء الفرح. 
‏لقد سأل التلاميذ أسئلة كثيرة, حتى مل المسيح من أسئلتهم، التي تدل على أنهم كانوا دائمأ غير فاهمين, أو بالمعنى المسيحي أنهم لم يكونوا على مستوى الحياة الأبدية أو الإنسان الجديد، أو بحسب تعبير بولس الرسول إيجابياً: «وأما نحن، فلنا فكر المسيح» (اكو16:2)! فلم يكونوا في ذلك الوقت على مستوى فكر المسيح ورسالته. لذلك يسبق المسيح الآن، ويريح أفكارهم وضمائرهم الحائرة عن ما هو بعد هذا: «القليل الذي يقول عنه»، لأنهم بعد قليل فعلاً سيبلغون حالة الاستعلان الكامل عن المسيح وعن أقواله ورسالته، حتى إنهم في ذلك اليوم لن يحتاجوا قط أن يسألوه شيئأ من هذا، لأنهم سيكونون عارفين بكل شيء؛ كما يذكر بولس الرسول في إحدى رسائله: «أشكر إلهي فى كل حين من جهتكم، على نعمة الله المعطاة لكم في يسوع المسيح, أنكم في كل شيء استغنيتم فيه، في كل كلمة وكل علم, كما ثبت فيكم شهادة المسيح، حتى إنكم لستم ناقصين في موهبة ما.» (اكو4:1-7) 
«الحق الحق أقول لكم, إن كل ما طلبتم من الآب باسمي, يعطيكم»: المسيح هنا يحول فكر التلاميذ من حالة السؤال‏، إلى حالة الطلب. ففي الحالة الاولى يأتي السؤال بسبب عدم الفهم للمعرفة؛ أما في الحالة الثانية، فهنا الطلب معنى أن الإنسان يطلب شيئاً بالصلاة, ويلتمس أخذه, وهو يساوي تماماً الانتقال من حالة الجهل والظلمة إلى حالة ألدالة كمن يسعى في النور، حالة الفرح الدائم الذي فيه يكف كل سؤال من فكر الانسان. 
‏إن السر فى قول المسيح: «في ذلك اليوم لا تسألونني شيئاً»، يكمن في الآية السابقة: «سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم، ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم». هذا ليس تعليماً فكرياً, بل توقيعاً وتسجيلاً اختبارياً، علينا أن نؤمن به ونتذوقه, لأن من يبلغ حالة الفرح هذه, يبلغ حتماً أو تلقائيا، حالة الاكتفاء الكلي بالله، ينسى كل سؤال، ينسى نفسه لأنه يكون مُبتلعاً في فرح حضور الرب، لأن كلمة «سأراكم» تعني أننا نكون واقعين تحت عينيه في مجال وجوده وعمله. وحالة الفرح التي نبلغها في وقوعنا تحت رؤية المسيح، ليس لها أي سبب. إنها بحد ذاتها اختبار الحياة الأبدية جزئياً. فأن نحيا أمام الله الآب والمسيح, فهذا معنا أن نفرح فرحا هو فرح الحق, فرحاً جوهرياً, لأن طبيعة الحياة مح الله لها فرح الله والمسيح الذي لا يُنطق به، ولا يُدرك سببه، لا نستطيع أن نستزيده، ومعه لا نطلب إلا مجد الله. هذا الفرح الكلي في طبيعته, طلبه المسيح للتلاميذ في الأصحاح السابع عشر بقوله: «ليكون لهم فرحي كاملاً فيهم.» (يو13:17) 
‏وفي المقابل، فإن فرح العالم له أسبابه الكثيرة وشروطه، ولكن لا يمكن أن يفرح أحد بحسب العالم بدون سبب. لا يوجد في العالم فرح حقيقي، لذلك فكل فرح فيه يتناقص من ذاته، ويتلاشى, وقد يترك مكانه عوزاً وحزناً. 
‏ولكون فرح المسيح فرحاً حقيقياً ودائماً، فلا يستطيع أحد انتزاعه منا، لأنه ليس من سبب يمكن أن يبطله. فرح «ذلك اليوم» هو فرح أبدي: «ومفديو الرب يرجعون، ويأتون إلى صهيون بالترنم، وعلى رؤوسهم فرح أبدي, ابتهاج وفرح يدركانهم, يهرب الحزن والتنهد. أنا أنا هو فرحكم.» (إش11:51-12) 
«من الآب»: كانت الأسئلة توجه سابقاً للمسيح بسبب غياب الروح القدس، وانعدام الصلة المباشرة مع الآب؛ أما بعد ذهاب المسيح إلى الآب, الأمر الذي كرره المسيح مراراً ليرسخ في ذهن التلاميذ أن هذا «خير لهم» فإنه بذهاب المسيح إلى الآب حاملاً على يديه دم ذبيحته الكفارية، استعاد المسيح للانسان صلته الأولى بالله, كاملة غير منقوصة. وصار دخولنا إلى الله الآب بلا مانع: «فإذ قد تبررنا بالإيمان, لنا سلام مع الله بربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي به أيضاً قد صار لنا الدخول بالإيمان إلى (الآب) هذه النعمة, التي نحن فيها مقيمون، ونفتخر على رجاء مجد الله» (رو1:5-2) 
‏لذلك، رفع المسيح صلتنا لتكون مع الله الآب مباشرة, إنما باسم يسوع المسيح، الذي به نلنا المصالحة والتبني، ولذلك وجه المسيح تلاميذه نحو الآب لتكون طلبتهم إليه، واعدأ أن كل ما يطلبونه باسمه يعطيهم. على أن عطية الآب الأولى والعظمى، هي الروح القدس نفسه (راجع لو13:11‏)، الذي بواسطته يعطي الآب عطاياه. 
«باسمى»: ‏اسم المسيح ليس مجرد ذكر «المسيح» ككلمة نضعها في الصلاة الربانية «بالمسيح يسوع ربنا». هنا اسم «المسيح» يعني وجوده وعمله، سواء في سماعة الصلاة لدى الآب أو في الاستجابة لها. أن نطلب من الآب باسم المسيح، يعني أن نطلب في حضرته كخروف مذبوح يتراءى أمام أبيه، ودمه عليه يسمع ويتكلم ويشفع ويطهر, والصلاة التي نصليها يزكيها، لتدخل إلى الله بلا لوم، ويحمل الروح القدس الاستجابة لنا مع العطية. لذلك، فهي صلاة تُسمع لدى الآب بالضرورة وتُستجاب، لأن حضرة الابن تقويها وتُلبسها المسرة. فليس باستحقاق برنا يسمع الآب لصلاتنا، بل باستحقاق دم المسيح وبره، الذي أعاره لنا لنعمل تحت لوائه. 
‏الآن نستطع أن نفهم أن الله الذي تسمي «إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب» (خر16:3)، هذه الصفة التي كانت فخر عبادة إسرئيل؛ قد أخذ صفته الأعلى من نحونا: «إله ربنا يسوع المسيح أبو المجد» (أف17:1)، «مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح.» (أف3:1) 
‏لقد انتقلت صلتنا بالله من نسبة إلى الأباء القديسين بني البشر إلى صلتنا بالله في نسبه لابنه الوحيد. الصفة الاولى كانت بتوسط بر الإنسان، أما الصفة الجديدة فهي جوهرية، هي صميم استعلان الله الآب لنا في حقيقته الجوهرية بتجسد ابنه وتأنسه، وبتوسط بره ودم صليبه. في القديم كان شعب إسرائيل قد اعتفى من الاقتراب إلى الله أو سماع صوته, فاستجاب الله للشعب ووعد بأن يقيم لهم النبي الذي يتكلم بصوت الله, ويكون كلام الله في فمه، ويتكلم بكل ما يوصيه الله. وطبعاً ليس موسى، لأن موسى هو الذي نقل هذا الكلام للعشب، بل كان هو المسيح: ‏«يقيم لك الرب إلهك نبياً من وسطك، من إخوتك، مثلي, له تسمعون. حسب كل ما طلبث من الرب إلهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلاً‏: لا أعود أسمع صوت الرب إلهي، ولا أرى هذه النار العظيمة أيضأ لئلا أموت. قال لى الرب: قد أحسنوا في ما تكلموا، أقيم لهم نبيأ من وسط إخوتهم مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه, فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به, ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي, أنا أطالبه.» (تث15:18-19) 
‏هذا هو يسوع المسيح كلمة الله وصوته والحامل لاسمه، الذي قدمنا إلى الله أبيه لنستمع إليه ونطلب منه. 
‏أما طلبة الإيمان التي نتقدم بها إلى الآب، فهي تعمل عملها، وتنجح نجاحاً، حيث قوة الايمان لا تكون مستمدة من قوتنا ولا متوقفة على طهارة أيدينا وبرنا، بل تنبع من شدة ثقتنا بصدق مواعيد الله وأمانته، ومن يقيننا، الذي لا يتزعزع، أن كل ما قاله الله ليتم وليتحقق لنا وفينا, وأن كل أمر قاله المسيح هو وصية الله, وكل وصية تحمل قوة تنفيذها فيها ولا تحتاج لقوة أخرى لتنفيذها, سوى الإيمان الصادق بها. كلام المسيح كالمسيح, والمسيح قال: «من يأكلني، فهو يحيا بي» (يو57:6)، كذلك كل كلمة قالها المسيح فهي للأخذ والأكل: «ؤجدت كلامك فأكلته، فكان كلامك لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي، لأني دُعيت باسمك، يارب إله الجنود» (إر16:15). وأن نأكل كلام المسيح, يعني أن نحيا به ساعة بساعة، لأنه روح وحياة. 
‏ومرة أخرى نقول: إن ثقتنا بصدق مواعيد الله وأمانته هي من ثقتنا بالله المطلقة. وثقتنا باالله وبمواعيده وكلامه لا يتوقف على برنا وطهارة قلوبنا، فقلوبنا لا تخلو من ملامة، ولكن القديس يوحنا يزيد ثقتنا بالله وكلامه ومواعيده مضاعفاً حينما يقول: «لأنه إن لامتنا قلوبنا، فالله أعظم من قلوبنا ويعلم كل شيء. أيها الأخباء إن لم تلمنا قلوبنا، فلنا ثقة من نحو الله، ومهما سألنا ننال منه« (ايو20:3-22)، فثقتنا المطلقة بالله تغطي عجزنا وتزيد: «وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده، أنه إن طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئته، يسمع لنا» (ايو14:5). واسم المسيح كفيل أن يغطي كل عيب فينا, فهو ضمين لصدق وعده: «اسألوا تُعطوا, اطلبوا تجدوا, اقرعوا يُفتح لكم.» (مت7:7)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أكتوبر 2017)

* 24- إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً.​
«الآن» لا يزال في «الوقت القليل» الذي لم يُستعلن فيه بعد اسم المسيح بالكامل، والتلاميذ ليسوا بعد على مستوى الطلبة، فهم لا يزالون حيارى، وصدمة الفراق أسكتت أفواههم وعقولهم. فالطلبة الروحية، التي هي نفسها الصلاة, لم ينفتح بابها, لا في قلوبهم ولا عند الآب، فالمسيح لم يُكمل بعد، ولم يُعرف أنه المخلص والفادي. 
‏أما الأمر الآتي بعد ذلك: «اطلبوا», فهو تصريح مُسبق ومُطلق، يستخدمونه بعد انطلاقه، أي بعد كمال استعلانه، لذلك جاء فعل الأمر في الصيغة الدائمة أو المستمرة، لا كأنه أمر بالصلاة والطلبة لمرة واحدة (كما جاءت في مر22:6)، ولكن كتصريح مرور دائم مختوم باسم المسيح، يقدمونه للآب، فتدخل به الصلاة والطلبة إلى الآب, حيسما وكلما طُلبت. لأنه بموت المسيح على الصليب سيكون قد رفع الحجاب الفاصل بين الإنسان والله، وافتتح قدس الأقداس الأعلى في وجه الإنسان، وذلك بدخول الابن متجسدا حاملاً بجسده ذبيحة نفسه، ليدشن بها عهد الصلح والسلام والحب مع الآب السماوي: 
+ «وليس بدم تيوس وعجول، بل بدم نفسه, دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأ قداس فوجه فداءً أبدياً.» (عب12:9) 
+ «فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأ قداس (لنتراءى أمام وجه الآب)، بدم يسوع، طريقاً كرسه لنا حديثاً، حياً بالحجاب أي جسده, وكاهن عظيم على بيت الله؛ لنتقدم بقلب صادق, فى يقين الإيمان, مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير، ومغتسلة أجسادنا بماء نقي، لنتمسلث بإقرار الرجاء راسخاً, لأن الذي وعد هو أمين» (عب19:10-23) 
‏«ليكون فرحكم كاملاً»: فرح «الآن» القليل  هو قليل، لأنه زمني، ويطفئه الحزن المفسد، فهو ليس فرحاً؛ أما الفرح الذي سيسكبه المسيح عليهم حينما يُشرق بوجهه من السماء ويطلع عليهم: «سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم»، فهو فرحه الخاص, مثل سلامه الخاص الذي تركه لهم وديعة ثمينة وميراثاً وتراثاً لعهد السلام، من رئيس السلام. هكذا «الفرح» الإلهي الذي يرافق السلام والحب الإلهي, العطايا الجديدة من السماء الجديدة, التي افتتحها المسيح لعبور الإنسان. 
‏يختبر المتصوفون «الفرح» على أنه حالة اختطاف العقل ليعيشوا فيه لحظات ثم يرتدون سريعاً للواقع الأليم. لكن ليس هذا فرح المسيح؛ فرح المسيح انفتاح داخلي على «الكلمة» الحية الفعالة, لتستقي النفس منها الفرح كغذاء يُشبعها ويرويها، تدخل إليه, كلما دخلت فيها. فرح المسيح الذي في وصايا هو سرداب سري يوصل إلى الآب، حينما تمتد فيه الروح من خلال الوصية تجد نفسها وجهاً لوجه مقابل الحقيقة المهيبة لشخص الآب، فتحسه وإن كانت لا تراه: «أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحد فينا, ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني» (يو21:17). «أنا فيهم وأنت في ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد» (يو23:17). هذا هو«الفرح الكامل» الذي وهبه لنا المسيح بأن «نكمل» علاقتها بالآب، أن يصير لما دخول إلى الآب بإيمان المسيح، أن نتذوق بهجة الحياة الأبدية مُسبقاً. 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء المدقق، الفرق بين «يكمل فرحكم» كما جاءت في (يو11:15)، وبين ما جاء هنا بمعنى الفرح الكامل الثابت والدائم «ليكون فرحكم كاملاُ» (على الدوام) التي جاءت أيضاً في يو13:17 ‏حيث جاءت ترجمتها الحرفية بالإنجليزية: have been fulifilled. وقد استخدم القديس يوحنا نفسه هذا الوضع لمعنى الفرح الكامل والثابت في رسالته، كحالة ناتجة حتماً من «الشركة في الآب والابن»: «لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا. وأما شركتنا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح. ونكتب إليكم هذا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً» (ايو3:1-4) 
المسيح يختتم تعليمه, ويعد بالاستنارة وبمزيد من الخبر:
+ «تأتي ساعة... أخبركم عن الآب علانية» . 
+ «الآب نفسه يحبكم». 
+ «أنا لست وحدي». 
+ «في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق، ولكن ثقوا، أنا قد غلبت العالم». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أكتوبر 2017)

*25- «قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا بِأَمْثَالٍ وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ حِينَ لاَ أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ بَلْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنِ الآبِ علاَنِيَةً.​
‏الأمثال والعلانية: «الأمثال» بالعبرية هي «الماشال». وهي قريبة من المسائل الحسابية، لأن الأمثال تحتاج إلى ما تحتاج إليه المسائل الحسابية من فهم واستفسار. والمقابل لها عند الآباء هو الأبوفثجماتا
‏وحينما قال المسيح: «كلمتكم بهذا»، لا يقصد فقط الكلام الوارد في الآيات السابقة، ولا حتى فيما يخص مثل الكرمة والمرأة عندما تلد، بل الإنجيل كله. لأن «كلمتكم بأمثال» يأتي في مقابلها «أخبركم علانية». فهنا المقصود ليس الكلام في حد ذاته، بل مستوى الكلام ومستوى فهمه، الأول كان بدون عطية الروح القدس، فالفهم كان صعباً على مستوى الفكر، والثاني يجيء على مستوى عمل الروح القدس في الاستعلان، حيث يصير الكلام واضحاً على مستوى الوعي الروحي. 
‏وقد ثبت ذلك بالفعل بالنسبة للتلاميذ أمامنا، ففي 36:13 نسمع القديس بطرس يسأل: «يا سيد إلى أين تذهب؟»، وفي 5:14 يسأل القديس توما: «يا سيد لسنا نعلم أين تذهب»، وفي 28:13 «وأما هذا، فلم يفهم أحد من المتكئين لماذا كلمه به»، وفي 7:13 «ولم يفهموا أنه كان يقول لهم عن الآب»، وفي 7:13 «لست تعلم أنت الآن ما أنا أصنع، ولكنك ستفهم فيما بعد»، وفي28:8 «متى رفعتم ابن الإنساذ، فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو». 
‏بل وهذه المواقف التي تدل على عدم الفهم لكلام المسيح كثيرة وواضحة جداً في الأناجيل الأخرى أيضاً (أنظر على سبيل المثال مر18:7؛ مر21:8؛ 32:9؛ لو 45:9؛ 34:18). ولكن الكلام في الإنجيل عامة هو صعب بالحقيقة، إذا انبرى له عقل الإنسان ليفهمه، لأن العقل وحده ليس من طبيعة كلمة الله. الكلام نفسه ليس صعباً, ولكنه صعب إذا دخل إليه الإنسان من مستوى دون مستواه. فمستوى «الكلمة» إلهي سماوي أخروى, ليس من هذا الدهر ولا لهذا الدهر. الإنجيل هو كتاب الحياة الأبدية, هو وثيقة ندخل بها السماء، هو دليل طريق نسترشد به في السير نحو الله, هو حل للغز الحياة المتناقضة على الأرض في هذا العالم, هو الدواء المخصص للذين عضتهم الحية وسرى سمها في الجسد؛ فهو ترياق عدم الموت. فأين مستوى العقل البشري من هذه الأمور؟ 
‏ولكن التلاميذ حينما قبلوا الروح القدس «في ذلك اليوم» خلوا في العلانية، انفتح وعيهم الروحي المسيحي بالروح القدس، لأن عمل الروح القدس هو: «يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق». هذا هو الانفتاح على الحياة الأبدية، وبالتالى عل كلام المسيح: «يذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم». هذه هي العلانية أن يدركوا في الإنجيل أسرار ملكوت السموات وبالأكثر «سر الآب والابن»، الذي هو قمة الاستعلان. فرسالة المسيح يمكن أن نلخصها في كلمة «استعلان الآب» الذي كمل في فوله: «الآب نفسه يحبكم». 
و«البار يسيا» أي «العلانية» لا تأتي بكلام جديد ولا تشرح الكلام, فالكلام في الإنجيل باق كما هو بحروفه، ولكن وعي الإنسان هو الذي ينفتح ليقبل كلام المسيح مجدداً وهو منطوق بالروح، وكأنه مصوب لقلبه، وكل كلمة كأنها يد إلهية تكشف الغطاء عن معنى جديد فيها، ومعنى وراء معنى, شىء شيء لا ينتهي والكلمة هي هي. 
‏وقول المسيح: «تأتي ساعة حين لا أكلمكم أيضأ بأمثال، بل أخبركم عن الآب علانية», هذه الساعة هي ساعة كل واحد حينما يخضع قلبه. لا ذهنه، لسلطان الإنجيل، وذلك حينما يلتزم بالكلمة ويجلس ساهراً يفتش بالروح عن نفسه في الإنجيل, ويبحث عن وجوده وكيانه في وصاياه: «طوبى للانسان الذى يسمع لى ساهراً كل يوم» (أم34:8). وقد أدرك ذلك بولس الرسول فكتب مشدداً: «واظبوا على الصلاة، ساهرين فيها بالشكر» (كو2:4)، وحذر من أجلها القدوس الساهر على كلمته، ليجريها، بقوله: «فاذكر كيف أخذث وسمعت, واحفظ وتب، فإني إن لم تسهر، أقدم عليك كلص.» (رؤ3:3) 
‏ويلزم أن نفهم أن العلانية موجودة في كلام المسيح, ولكنها تحتاج إلى الأذن المفتوحة والعين المفتوحة. لقد طلب اليهود أن يكلمهم المسيح علانية ويكفت عن الألغاز والأحجيات والأمثال، فكان رده أنه كلمهم بالعلانية ولكنهم لا يفهمون، لأن ليست لهم آذان ولا قلوب تتقبل العلانية!! «فأحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له: إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا؟ إن كنت أنت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا (علانية). أجابهم يسوع: إني قلت لكم (جهراً) ولستم تؤمنون» (يو24:10-25). الإيمان بصدق المسيح وأمانة مواعيده وكلامه, هو الذي يرفع الحجاب عن كلمات المسيح، فتظهر العلانية ويتجلى الآب!! 
‏هل المسيح لم يكلم اليهود عن رسالته، وعن سر علاقته بالآب, وعن من أين أتى، وإلى أين يذهب؟ هل لم يصنع أمامهم وفيهم أعمالاً تشهد أنه هو هو يهوه الذي كان يدللهم في القديم؟ أي نبي صنع جملة مما صنع المسيح أمامهم وفيهم؟ أي نبي استعلن صلته بالله هكذا: «أنا والآب واحد»؛ ولكن صدق إشعياء النبي حينما قال عنهم: «لهم عيون تبصر ولا يبصرون, ولهم آذان تسمع ولا يسمعون، قد غلظ قلب هذا الشعب !!! 
‏ولكن أليس هذا الكلام عينه مصوباً إلينا، ألسنا نقول قولتهم: «نريد العلانية»؟ ونتمنى ياليت المسيح يعلن نفسه لنا؟ ياليته يظهر فجأة فنؤمن به. أليس هذا هو القلب الغليظ والعين الكليلة والأذن التي انسدت وانصدت عن أن تسمع الصوت المحيي: «من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو24:5). هل سمعنا؟ هل حيينا؟ هل نشعر أنه لا دينونة الآن علينا؟ هل انتقلنا من الموت إل الحياة؟ والا فنحن لم نسمع الصوت بعد! 
‏لقد بلغ التلاميذ حالة الاستتعلان هذه، وبلغوها كاملة، فبلغوا قمة المعرفة بالحق وبالله، والأناجيل تشهد بذلك وبالأخص القديس يوحنا الذي كتب إنجيله بعد أكثر من 60 سنة من سماعه هذا الكلام!! لقد كتبه بالاستعلان, والاستعلان يطل على القارىء في كل أية، بل في كل كلمة!! هذا إن كان القارىء على مستوى ألاستعلان؛ وإلا فإنجيل يوحنا أكثرهم الغازاً وأحجيات!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 أكتوبر 2017)

*26- فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَطْلُبُونَ بِاسْمِي. وَلَسْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا أَسْأَلُ الآبَ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ.​
‏«هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب نبتهج ونفرح فيه» (مز24:118)، يوم حلول الروح القدس على الكنيسة الأولى، الذي لم تغب شمسه ولن تغيب إلى الأبد، هذا هو يوم النار الإلهية التي أُلقيت على الأرض لتضرم الحب والمعرفة والنور في قلب الإنسان، يوم يؤئيل النبي الذي رأى الروح وهو ينسكب على كل بشر وعلى العبيد والإماء. ومنذ ذلك اليوم بدأ الرسل يطلبون باسم «فتاك يسوع»، فيسمع الآب ويستجيب: «ولما صلوا تزعزع المكان الذي كانوا مجتمعين فيه، وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس، وكانوا يتكلمون بكلام الله بمجاهرة (علانية)» (أع31:4) 
‏أن يطلب التلاميذ باسم الرب ويستجيب الله، هذا الكلام يأتي مكرراً لما سبق في الآيات 23:16؛ 7:15و16؛ 13:14-14. ولكن الجديد هنا هو قول المسيح: «ولست أقول لكم إني أسأل الآب من أجلكم، لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم». 
‏لكي لا نبتعد عن المعنى الصحيح لهذه الآية، يلزم أن نضع الشرط الأسامي لسماع واستجابة الطلبة لدى الآب وهو: «باسمي». فنحن نطلب باسم المسيح, وقد قلنا سابقاً: أن نطلب باسم المسيح، فهذا يعني أن نتقدم إلى الآب في وجوده، في حضرته, في دمه، في آلامه. ففي كل كلمة نرفعها للآب، لا ترتخي أعيننا عنه، وهو قائم أمام الآب كخروف مذبوح ودمه عليه! 
إذن، المعنى هنا أنه قد تمت الصالحة، وانفتح الطريق المباشر إلى قلب الله وأذنه, ونحن لا نحتاج بعد أن نصرخ إلى المسيح أن يتكلم عنا كما كان يفعل شعب إسرائيل. لقد زالت الرعبة من قلوبنا من نحو الله كنار آكلة, لقد أكمل المسيح لنا كل صلاحية الدخول إليه والوقوف أمامه بلا لوم، وذلك في دم ذبيحته: «ويصالح الاثنين (يهوداً وأمماً) في جسد واحد مع الله، بالصليب، قاتلأ العداوة به. فجاء وبشركم بسلام، أنتم البعيدين والقريبين، لأنه به لنا كلينا قدوماً في روح واحد إلى الآب, فلستم إذاً بعد غرباء ونزلاء بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله.» (أف16:2-19) 
‏كان عمل المسيح الأعظم أن «يستعلن لنا الآب» في شخصه, ويعرفنا بكل ما عنده. «لأني أعلمكم بكل ما سمعت من أبي» (يو15:15‏)، وهذه المعرفة بالآب صيرتنا أحباء, بعد أن كنا بجهلنا عبيداً: «لا أعود أسميكم عبيدا، لأن  العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده، لكي قد سميتكم أحباء لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعت من أبي» (يو15:15)، ومعرفة الآب ليست علماً وفهماً، بل رفع حواجز وفوارق. 
‏كانت هناك ضرورة حتمية أن يتوسط المسيح، فيتكلم بلساننا أمام الآب عنا، وذلك عندما كان حجاب الخطية حاجزاً بين قلوبنا وقلب الله. لذلك كان فيلبس على حق، عندما تأوه وقال للمسيح: «أرنا الآب وكفانا» (يو8:14). لأن الآب كان، بغير المسيح، محجوزا عنا، وكنا نحن محجوزين عنه، هكذا صرخ إشعياء متوجعاً: «حقاً أنت إله محتجب يا إلة إسرائيل المخلص» (إش15:45)، وداود يستصرخ الله: «لماذا تحجب وجهك وتنسى مذلتنا وضيقتنا.» (مز24:44) 
‏ولكن الأمر لم يعد كذلك، بعد أن ارتفع المسيح بجسده ذاهباً إلى الآب، «بدم نفسه دخل مرة واحدة إلى الأقداس، فوجد فداءً أبدياً» (عب12:9). لقد رُفع الحاجز المتوسط، وأعطانا رتبة البنين، وآهلنا للدخول بإيمان عن ثقة. 
‏بهذا المعنى يقول المسيح: «لست أقول لكم إني أنا أسأل الآب من أجلكم، لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم». ليس كأن دور المسيح في التوسط والشفاعة قد انتهى، بل هو هو الذي يقدمنا إلى الآب، وكأنه يقول لنا: تكلموا, اطلبوا، لا تخافوا، الآب يسمع لكم، الآب يحبكم، لأني أكملت كل ما يرضيه. 
‏فإن كان قد أصبح لنا رئيس كهة يرثي لضعفاتنا (عب15:4‏)، قد أصبح بواسطته الله لنا أباً، يعاملنا كبنين وأحباء: «انظروا أية محبة أعطانا الآب، حتى نُدعى أولاد الله.» (ايو1:3)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 أكتوبر 2017)

*27- لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ.​
‏المسيح يوضح هنا أكثر، لماذا أصبح من غير الضروري أن يسأل المسيح الآب من أجلنا، فالسبب هو أننا نحب ابنه، وقد أوضح المسيح هذه المحبة المتبادلة وما تنشئه: «الذي يحبنى يحبه أبى, وأنا أحبه, وأُظهر له ذاتي» (يو21:14‏). فعلاقتنا بالآب توطدت بسبب حبنا للمسيح ابنه. 
‏يلزمنا أن نفهم أن حبنا للمسيح هو استجابة لمحبته: «لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً» (1يو19:4)، كذلك محبة الآب، فهي سباقة على محبتنا: «في هذا هي المحبة، ليس أننا نحن أحببنا الله، بل أنه هو أحبنا، وأرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا» (ايو10:4‏). محبة الله، سواء الآب أو الابن، هي أحد أسرار الله التي كانت مخفية عن الإنسان بسبب طبيعته التي اشتبكت مح التعدي والعداوة، فأصبحت متغربة عن سر الله. لذلك جاءت مبادرة المحبة من طرف الله, واستجابتنا لها, فأدخلتنا في سرها العجيب. فلما قبلنا المسيح، اكتشفنا فيه محبته المجانية والسخية: «أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي» (غل20:2‏)، فأحببناه كالتزام, لأن موته من أجلنا أسر قلوبنا: «لأن محبة المسيح تحصرنا» (2كو14:5). ومن هنا دخلنا في سر محبة الآب، واكتشفنا ما كان مخبأ عنده لنا. لذلك يكرر القديس  يوحنا هذا بانفعال: «نحن نحبه، لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً» (1يو19:4). ولكن يبقى مفتاح سر محبة الآب لنا موجوداً في حبنا للمسيح، الذي كشف لنا سر محبة الآب, وفتح الطريق أمامنا لنتقبلها من يديه: «مبارك الله أبو ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح، كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم» لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة» (أف3:1-4) 
«وآمنتم اني من عند الله خرجت»: هذه الحقيقة اللاهوتية يتوقف عليها خلاص العالم. فرسالة المسيح في العالم هي أن يؤمن العالم أن الله «(أرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا» (ايو10:4). هذا هو الرجاء الحي الذي عليه ينعقد لواء الكرازة في كل كنائس العالم . لذلك لم يكف المسيح عن التركيز عليها في صلاته الأخيرة لدى الآب: «كما أرسلتني إلى العالم أرسلتهم أنا إلى العالم» (يو18:17)، «.... ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا، ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني» (يو23:17)، «ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد، ليعلم العالم أنك أرسلتني» (يو25:17‏)، «أما أنا فعرفتك، وهؤلاء عرفوا أنك أنت أرسلتني.» (25:17) 
«من عند الله خرجت»: «من عند» ‏، اصطلاح لاهوتي يعني «من جوار». هنا توكيد ضمني على وجود الابن مع الآب أو في الآب، فالابن ترك موضعه متغرباً في جسد إنسان، هذا الاصطلاح كان لا يمكن أن يُقال إذا لم يكن التجسد. فقبول التجسد جعل الابن يُرى على الأرض وكأنه ترك موضعه، وهو في الحقيقة، ومن الوجهة اللاهوتية الخالصة، لم يترك، فالابن قائم دائم في حضن الآب، ولكنه إذ وُجد في الجسد، ظهر وكأنه خرج من عند الله، (أو «من عند الآب» على وجه أصح، حسب كثرة من المخطوطات). لذلك يُقال أنه، وان كان على الأرض يُرى، فهو في السماء قائم: «وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء، إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء.» (يو13:3) 
‏لذلك، أصبح الخروج من عند الآب، في معناه اللاهوتي، هو هو التجسد, الذي أكمله على أساس العودة إلى الآب محملاً بالبشرية المفدية التي حملها عليه! 
‏لذلك، فالإيمان بأن المسيح خرج من عند الله, يعني الإيمان برسالة المسيح للعالم، ويعني الإيماذ بالتجسد، الذي هو رجاء كل العالم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 أكتوبر 2017)

*28- خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ».​
‏قول على قول!! هذا هو كل الإنجيل، مختصر الإيمان والعقيدة، مجمل الإرسالية, تاريخ الخلاص: الإرسال، الميلاد، الآلام، الصعود! والرب هنا يتكلم بلغة عقائدية, الرب يؤسس بهذا المنطوق عقيدة الجماعة، تلاميذ وكنيسة. الكنيسة إذن ليست من صنع معلم عظيم أو ائتلاف جماعة مسحورة بعظمة فيلسوفها، بل وليست حركة بشرية من حركات التاريخ الإنساني الطويل, بل عمل من أعمال استعلان الله للانسان على الأرض. دخلت العالم من فوق، من فوق التاريخ، لم تأخذ وجودها من تطور الفكر البشري، ولا هي درجة من درجات ارتقاء الثقافة أو الفلسفة ‏الإنسانية؛ بل هي اقتحام فكر الله للزمن الإنساني الخامل المتعطل, ودخول الله المفاجىء والمباغت لطبيعة الإنسان التي فقدت تارخها الإلهي ونسيت الصورة التي انحدرت منها وانحطت إلى مستوى الحيوانية التي جُعلت في البدء سيدة عليها. 
«خرجت من عند الآب»: هو تعبير لاهوتي يفيد وحدة الجوهر والذات, ذلك بداعي التجسد. وبدون التجسد لا خروج ولا دخول في اللاهوت. فالله غني عن الحركة والزمن, فهو محور كل الوجود، بل هو الوجود الكلي المطلق‏. هذا الوجود الكلي المطلق غير المحدود صار محدوداً في شكل الجسد، وظل غير محدود في الجسد وخارج الجسد. خرج من عند الآب لأنه «رأيناه بعيوننا» (ايو1:1) بدون الآب, مع أنه، بالحق والجوهر والإيمان، لم يغادر الآب لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين. فالآب والابن واحد مطلق، لا ينقسم ولا ينفصل إلى إلهين. ههما ذات واحدة في شخصين متحدين: الآب في الابن والابن في الآب، بل هما الواحد الكامل في أبوته وبنوته. الابن تجسد، فرُئي وحده في الجسد، مع أنه قائم دائم في أبيه. 
‏«أتيت إلى العالم»: «عمانؤئيل الله معنا». هذا في لغة اللاهوت إخلاء، وفي لغة الإنسان تنازل وتواضع، تنازل عن هيئة لاهوته الممجدة غير المنظورة, ليأخذ هيئة إنسان, عبد, في العالم، له منظر إنسان متضع، لا يشتهي أن ينظر إليه أحد. وكإنسان, أخذ طبيعة الإنسان لنفسه بكل متعلقاتها وأتعابها وهمومها، ما عدا الخطيئة الدخيلة على طبيعة الإنسان، فلم يأخذ جذراً منها ولا فرعاُ؛ وُلد بدونها من عذراء طاهرة وبالروح القدس، وعاش قاهراً كل حركاتها، سيداً على الجسد والعالم: «ثقوا، أنا قد غلبت العالم» (يو33:16). والذي يغلب العالم فهو حتماً وبالضرورة غالب الجسد! 
‏ومجيء المسيح إلى العالم كان هو رسالته، أخذها من الآب لما جاء ميعاد خلاص العالم واكتملت فيه دواعي محبة الله. وأخذ المسيح على عاتقه تكميل رسالة حب الآب من نحو العالم، وكان مضمونها أن يصالح هذا العالم الشارد للآب. وشرود العالم كان بتحريض الشيطان، فبات العالم مقهوراً لكل شهوات الدنيا، وضلالة الفكر، وخداع العقل، وزيف الحق, فكانت رسالة الابن أن يستعلن الحق لفكر الإنسان باستعلان الله, ويفدي الجسد بحمل خطاياه في جسده, ويقهر الخطية التي قهرته، ويغلب الموت الذي تغلب عليه، فقام من الموت وجروحه في جنبه ويديه, وأعطى الإنسان غلبته هذه على الخطية والموت، لا بقوة مثل قوته، بل بنعمة قوته، ‏وباستحقاق دمه يغفر الخطايا ولا تعود تُحسب, ويهب نعمته لتقديس الجسد والنفس والروح معاً.
«وأيضآ أترك العالم»: ‏ترك العالم، في المظور البشري، ولكه بقي فيه بسر حضرته الدائمة كوعد وعهد: «بعد قليل لا يراني العالم، أيضاً، وأما أنتم فتروني» (يو19:14)، برؤيا الإيمان والروح, لا بالخيال ولا بتدريب العقل بالتاوريا الصوفية، بل برؤية حقيقية من واقع استعلان لذاته: «والذي يحبني، يحبه أبي، وأنا أحبه، وأُظهر له ذاتي» (يو21:14)، «وظهر للأحد عشر» (مر14:16)، «دالذين أراهم أيضاً نفسه حياً ببراهين كثيرة، بعد ما تألم، وهو يظهر لهم أربعين يوماً، ويتكلم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله» (أع3:1‏)، «وظهر أياماً كثيرة للذين صعدوا معه من الجليل إلى أورشليم، الذين هم شهوده عند الشعب» (أع31:13‏)، «هذا أقامه الله في اليوم الثالث، وأعطى أن يصير ظاهراً, ليس لجميع الشعب، بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم، لنا نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الاموات» (أع40:10-41‏). نعم، وهولا يزال يظهر منذ قيامته وحتى اليوم، حسب وعده المقدس: «الذي يحبني يحبه أبي، وأنا أحه، وأظهر له ذاتي» (يو21:14)، فهو القائل لبولس الرسول: «لكن قم، وقف على رجليك، لأني لهذا ظهرت لك، لأنتخبك خادماً وشاهداً بما رأيت، ومما سأظهر لك به.» (أع16:26) 
«وأذهب إلى الآب»: الذهاب المبارك، الذي تم ه مجيء الروح القدس المعزي، ليبقى مع التلاميذ والكنيسة أبد الدهر، ويكرن فيهم: «ماكث معكم، ويكون فيكم» (يو17:14)، ويستعلن المسيح ويمجده ويذكر بكل كلمة قالها المسيح، لتًكتب كما هي في الإنجيل، وليشهد للمسيح في التلاميذ، وبالتلاميذ والكنيسة. 
‏لقد ذهب إلى الآب ودمه عليه، ليبقى شفيع الخطاة أبد الدهر، وليصير دمه لدى الآب متكلماً عن الخطاة المعترفين بخطاياهم، المتسكين بدم العهد، فتُغفر خطاياهم أولاً بأول، ويغتسلون ويبيضون ثيابهم باستعداد العرس: «حيث دخل يسوع كسابق لأجلنا» (عب20:6)، لندخل معه إلى ما داخل الحجاب، لنتراءى أمام وجه الآب بلا لوم. وجلس عن يمين الآب ببشريتنا، فجلسنا فيه ومعه، في مواضع الكرامة والمجد، وعوملنا معاملة البنين، وأخذنا نصيباً وميراثاً مع القديسين محفوظا لنا في السموات. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 أكتوبر 2017)

*شجاعة مفتعلة واندفاع فى إيمان صحيح, يفوق الأيمان الحاضر
29- قَالَ لَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «هُوَذَا الآنَ تَتَكَلَّمُ علاَنِيَةً وَلَسْتَ تَقُولُ مَثَلاً وَاحِداً!.​
‏المسيح لم يقل «تأتي ساعة وهي الآن» بل قال: «تأتي ساعة حين لا أكلمكم أيضأ بأمثال, بل أخبركم عن الآب علانية». ويقيناً، لم تكن هذه الساعة التي يتكلم فيها، ولا يمكن أن تكون, لأن المعنى المقصود هو: بالاستعلان بالروح القدس سوف يتكلم المسيح إليهم، ويخبرهم على مستوى الروح, وليس الأذن. لذلك فتصورهم أن هذا الذي يقوله المسيح هو «العلانية» أو الاستعلان, سابق جداً لأوانه. صحيح أن اعتراف التلاميذ الذي جاء بعد ذلك بخصوص أنه خرج من الله, هو إيمان صحيح للغاية، ولكنه يسبق ويتعدى واقع إيمانهم، فإمامهم والمتقدم عليهم, بطرس، جاهر علنا وأمام العالم وشهود أنه لا يعرف المسيح، وأكد ذلك بقسم أمام جارية. 
‏ولكن شجاعة التلاميذ هنا وحرارة إيمانهم، إنما جاءت انعكاساً وصدق لشجاعة المسيح وثقته العالية جداً بنفسه. فلما غاب عنهم، غابت شجاعتهم، وغاب إيمانهم بسرعة لا يصدقها العقل. ولكن الانسان هو الإنسان، وبدون نعمة الروح القدس، سيكون هو الإنسان دائماً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 أكتوبر 2017)

*30- اَلآنَ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَسْتَ تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِهَذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتَ.​
كلام التلاميذ هنا هو رد مباشر على ما قاله المسيح لهم في الآية (19) من هذا الحديث، حينما قال القديس يوحنا: «فعلم يسوع أنهم كانوا يريدون أن يسألوه، فقال هم: أعن هذا تتساءلون فيما بينكم، لأني قلت ...». وهنا في هذه الآية (30) يُظهرون اندهاشهم لمعرفته لما في قلوبهم وأفكارهم، ويعبرون عن اندهاشهم باعترافهم بأنهم أصبحوا على يقين من أن المسيح «عالم بكل شىء»، ولا يحتاج أن يسأله أحد، بل هو يعرف ما في القلوب، ويرد عليها من تلقاء ذاته: «لأن أباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون إليه، قبل أنأ تسألوه» (مت8:6)، «إني قبلما يدعون، أنا أجيب.» (إش24:65)
‏ولكن حتى اعتراف التلاميذ بهذا العلم بكل شيء، لا يأتي في مفهومه الإلهي المطلق بمعنى المعرفة الكلية، ولكن معرفة قلوب التلاميذ وحسب ، وهذا اعتراف ناقص.
«لهذا نؤمن أنك من الله خرجت»: وهي تفيد الإرسالية، وهو يستخدم لكلمة «من» حرف جر غير (  ) أو (   )‏. هذا إيمان عام لا يدخل إلى عمق حقيقة لاهوت المسيح، ولقد سبق نيقوديموس وقاله: «يا معلم، نعلم أنك قد أتيت من الله معلماً ...» (يو2:3)» وهنا استخدم نيقوديموس أيضأ حرف (    ) ‏التي تفيد الإرسال ولا تفيد الخروج الجوهري اللاهوتي الذي يقتصر التعبير عنه على استخدام حرفي (     ) ‏أو (    ), ولو أن التمييز بين هذه الحروف لا يأتي بدقة، لأن الرواية الإنجيلية تشغل الفكر أحياناً عن التحديدات الدقيقة. 
‏ولكن على كل، كانت ردود التلاميذ محصورة فى واقعهم الزمني «الآن»، في حين كان كلام المسيح يختص بما سيكون. لذلك كان اجتهاد التلاميذ للتعبير عن المستقبل بعرفتهم المحصورة في الحاضر فقط, وهو اجتهاد مشكور، ولكنه ناقص، ولا بد أن يكشفه المسيح لهم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 أكتوبر 2017)

*31- أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلآنَ تُؤْمِنُونَ؟​
‏في هذه الآية، يأتي الظرف الزماني للتعبير عن الحال في أضيق حدوده، أي في هذهه اللحظة «الآن»: (    ) وليس اللفظة المستخدمة عن الزمن المطلق «الأن» بمعنى الحاضر دون حدود (    ). واستخدام القديس يوحنا هذا التعبير، توجيه ندرك منه صلة الحادث الآن، بما سيحدث الآن بعد قليل. والمعنى الذي يقصده المسيح. هو عمل مقارنة موجهة للتلاميذ بين إيمانهم «الآن»» وهروبهم بعد قليل وتركه وحده للمحاكمة والموت. وهكذا يأتي تسلسل الكلام: «الآن تؤمنون ... الأن تتفرقون فيها كل واحد إلى خاصته وتتركونني وحدي»! وقصد المسيح من هذا، أن إيمانهم «الآن» ليس على مستوى قدرتهم واحتمالهم، ولا هو قادر على أن يواجه الواقع الذي يتطلبه الإيمان. 
‏المسيح هنا لا يسأل ولا يوبخ، لأنه بحسب منهج إنجيل القديس يوحنا في نظرته تجاه التلاميذ، فهو لا يوبخهم ولا يظهر عيوبهم, ولا يقلل من قدرتهم. فهو بنفسه في 8:18 فتح أمامهم الطريق ليهربوا وينجون بحياتهم! لذلك، فالمعنى هنا يقتصر على مراجعة التلاميذ أنهم «الآن» ليسوا على مستوى الإيمان, ولا قبل لهم باحتمال مواجهة ما يتطلبه الإيمان، فعليهم أن لا يتكلوا على مثل هذا الإيمان الناقص, وكأنما لسان حالهم هو: «أؤمن يا رب, فأعن عدم إيماني.» (مر24:9) 
‏ولا شك أنه بصلاة المسيح من أجلهم، خلصوا من هذه الساعة، كما حدث لبطرس حينما تمادى في التعبير عن إيمانه في نفس هذا الموقف: «يا سيد, لماذا لا أقدر أن أتبعك الآن, إني أضع نفس عنك», فكر طفولى، حينما ينبري الطفل ليقنع أباه أنه قادر ان يحميه, فكان رد المسيح: «أتضع نفسك عنى»؟ نفس كلام المسيح للتلاميذ: «الآن تؤمنون؟», «الحق الحق أقول لك لا يصيح الديك حتى تنكرني ثلاث مرات». (يو37:13-38) 
‏وهكذا، وفي وقت المحنة، حينها يقع الإنسان في مأزق العدو ومحاصرته، حيث تُطلب الشهادة أو الإستشهاد, فلولا صلاة المسيح ومؤازرة الروح القدس, لوقفنا جميعنا موقف بطرس أو التلاميذ في محنتهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 أكتوبر 2017)

*32- هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي​
المسيح هنا لا يراجع ولا يؤاخذ ولا يوبخ, ولكن يشرح لهم عظيم الضربة التي ستقع عليهم من قبل العدو ليخلخل إيمانهم ويرعبهم رعباً, حتى يهربوا ويتركوه وحده. فالقصد النهائي من تجربة العدو لهم هو أن يبقى المسيح وحده, إمعاناً من الشيطان في تحطيم وحدة الجماعة، ليتعرى المسيح من أي مساندة أو معونة. وهذا لم يفت على الوحي المقدس أن يلقنه للأنبياء، حتى يصبح عمل العدو نفسه معرى إزاء إيمان الجماعة بعد ذلك, حينما تلتئم وتراجع مواقفها، وتدرك أن عمل العدو ضدهم وضد المسيح داخل ضمن المشورة الإلهية: «استيقظ يا سيف على راعي، وعلى رجل رفقتي, يقول رب الجنود. اضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم, وأرد يدي على الصغار» (زك7:13). وهذه النبوة عينها رددها المسيح نفسه أمام التلاميذ قبل أن تبدأ المحنة: «احينئذ قال لهم يسوع: كلكم تشكون فيّ في هذه الليلة, لأنه مكتوب: أني أضرب الراعي فتتشتت خراف الرعية» (مت31:26‏). ثم عاد القديس متى ليعلق على ذلك بعد أن بدأ العدو ضربته: «وأما هذا كله فقد كان، لكي تُكمل كتب الأنبياء, حينئذ تركه التلاميذ كلهم وهربوا.» (مت56:26‏) 
«وتتركونى وحدى»: ليست هذه مُعاتبة، فقد تيقن في الأزل أن يتألم المسيح وحده، ولا معين! هذا المنظر يصفه 
‏إشعياء النبي، في عظمة وشموخ، فيجعل الصليب وكأنه قمة النصرة في حرب خفية ضروس، يدوس فيها كراديس الأعداء وجحافل الظلمة ومملكة الشيطان، وكأنها شعوب متراصة: 
مَنْ ذَا الآتِي مِنْ أَدُومَ بِثِيَابٍ حُمْرٍ مِنْ بُصْرَةَ؟ 
هَذَا الْبَهِيُّ بِمَلاَبِسِهِ. الْمُتَعَظِّمُ بِكَثْرَةِ قُوَّتِهِ؟. 
«أَنَا الْمُتَكَلِّمُ بِالْبِرِّ الْعَظِيمُ لِلْخَلاَصِ!!».
مَا بَالُ لِبَاسِكَ مُحَمَّرٌ وَثِيَابُكَ كَدَائِسِ الْمِعْصَرَةِ؟
قَدْ دُسْتُ الْمِعْصَرَةَ وَحْدِي وَمِنَ الشُّعُوبِ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَعِي أَحَدٌ. 
فَدُسْتُهُمْ بِغَضَبِي وَوَطِئْتُهُمْ بِغَيْظِي. 
فَرُشَّ عَصِيرُهُمْ عَلَى ثِيَابِي فَلَطَخْتُ كُلَّ مَلاَبِسِي.
لأَنَّ يَوْمَ النَّقْمَةِ فِي قَلْبِي وَسَنَةَ مَفْدِيِّيَّ قَدْ أَتَتْ.
فَنَظَرْتُ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مُعِينٌ وَتَحَيَّرْتُ إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ عَاضِدٌ 
فَخَلَّصَتْ لِي ذِرَاعِي وَغَيْظِي عَضَدَنِي.
فَدُسْتُ شُعُوباً بِغَضَبِي وَأَسْكَرْتُهُمْ بِغَيْظِي 
وَأَجْرَيْتُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ عَصِيرَهُمْ». (إش1:63-6)
«وأنا لست وحدي لأن الآب معي»:  
‏هنا ينبري داود بالنبوة ليصف منظر الرب في وحدته، وقد أحاط به اليهود يصرون بأسنانهم، والنقمة تملأ قلوبهم وعيونهم، والتف حوله العكر والشامتون يدقون الحديد في يديه ورجليه وهو ينادي الله!! «لأنه قد أحاطت بي كلاب,  جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني، ثقبوا يدي ورجلي. أحصي كل عظامي، وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون في. يقتسمون ثيابي بينهم، وعلى لباسي يقترعون. أما أنت يا رب، فلا تبتعد، يا قوتي أسرع إلى نصرتي، أنقذ من السيف نفسي، من يد الكلب وحيدتي. »» (مز16:22-20) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 أكتوبر 2017)

*33- قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ.
​‏بهذه الآية يكون قد انتهى حديث المسيح الأخير، وانتهى تعليم المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا. 
‏هنا يستدرك المسيح ما قاله التلاميذ، وما أجاب به عليهم، كونهم سيتركونه وحده، ويتفرقرن كل واحد إلى خاصته, أي بيته وأهله ومهنته! ثم يكشف المسيح عما كان يقصده من كلامه هذا: «ليكون لكم فّي سلام»، وذلك حينما يتم بالفعل ما تنبأ به المسيح عن هروبهم وتركه وحده، فيتذكرون ما قاله، وحينئذ يستردون إيمانهم وثقتهم بالمسيح. لأن وديعة المسيح التي تركها لهم، وان غابت بعض الوقت عن أعينهم «سلاماً أترك لكم» (يو27:14)، فهي قائمة وثابتة فيهم لن تغادرهم. 
‏والذي يهمنا جداً في هذه الآية قول المسيح: «ليكون لكم في سلام»، فهو لم يقل: «ليكون لكم سلام»، بل «ليكون لكم في سلام»، فحينما نُهزم أمام التجربة، كما انهزم التلاميذ في محنة الصليب، وحينما نفقد السلام الذي فينا، فإنه يتبقى لنا «سلام في المسيح»، فلام المسيح هو القوة المدخرة لنا, حينما تنتهي قوتنا. يكفي أن نلقي همنا عليه (ابط7:5)، لنجد فيه سلامنا المفقود: «لأنه هو سلامنا.» (أف14:2‏) 
‏أنظر كيف تحول انهزام التلاميذ إلى نصرة، وشكهم إلى يقين، وحزنهم إلى فرح إنجيلي ملأ المسكونة كلها. إن خبرة التلاميذ في هذا التحول القوي والغالب، سلموها للكنيسة. الكنيسة بعد ذلك عبرت مثل هذه المحنة, ومحن بلا عدد أقوى من محنة التلاميذ، وغلبت، وها هي غالبة وستغلب؛ والسر هو سلام المسيح الذي تركه لها ميراثاً ثابتاً دائماً لها: «وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها.» (مت18:16) 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء المقارنة التي وضعها المسيح بين سلامه وبين ضيق العالم: « ليكون لكم في سلام. في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق» . المسيح يضع نفسه مباشرة في المقابل المقابل للعالم. هذه هي الحقيقة بغير مواربة, فالذين للمسيح تماماً يضطهدهم العالم حتماً. ولكن السلام الحقيقي في المسيح يوازن الضيق في العالم, مهما تعال ويزيد. بمعنى أن الذين في المسيح هم فوق العالم دائماً. لذلك أكمل المسيح المعادلة المنتصرة بقوله: «ثقوا، أنا قد غلبت العالم». فالذين هم في المسيح ولهم سلام «في» المسيح، قد غلبوا العالم. هذه المعادلة لخصها القديس يوحنا بقوله في رسالته الاولى: «وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم, إيماننا.» (ايو4:5) 
‏والآن يلزمنا أن ندخل قليلاً في اختبار الإيمان والسلام في المسيح، لندرك حقيقة غلبة العالم، لأن هذا بالحقيقة هو الميراث المسيحي العملي، الذي استلمناه من الإنجيل ومن القديين الأوائل والشهداء والأتقياء, الذين اختبروا المسيح وعاشوه, وغلبوا العالم وعبروا: فالإيمان العملي بالمسيح هو الثقة الكاملة والمطلقة بكل الكلام الذي قاله. فكل آية أعطاها لنا، هي كنز مغلق, سُلم لنا لكي نغتني بما تحويه الآية من مواعيد صادقة وأمينة. كل وصية للمسيح، تحمل وعداً منه بالتنفيذ، فإذا آمنا حقاً بكلام المسيح وتمسكنا به بقلب واحد غير منقسم, يكون لنا فيه كل الوعد تماماً كما وعد.
‏فقوله هنا: «ليكون لكم فىّ سلام» معناه أنه يتحتم أن يكون لكم «فيّ سلام»، إن كنتم تؤمنون، فهل تؤمن أيها القارىء العزيز؟ المسيح يعرض سلامه مجاناً، ومقابل ضيقات العالم. ولكن يلزم أن نرث منه هذا السلام, الآن مسبقاً, حتى إذا جاءت الضيقات انبرى سلام المسيح في قلوبنا ليخفض من كبرياء التجربة، مهما كانت عنيفة، ويخفضها ثم يخفضها حتى يضعها تحت رجليك. هذه هي غلبة العالم، وهذا هو إيماننا الذي نغلب به العالم.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 أكتوبر 2017)

*‏ملخص أحاديث الفراق​
‏والأن، ونحن داخلون إلى صلاة المسيح الأخيرة، ينبغي أن نلقي نظرة إلى مجمل أحاديث الفراق، لأنها تعتبر المدخل الوحيد لفهم صلاة المسيح الأخيرة، لأن العلاقة بين أحاديث المسيح السابقة على هذه الصلاة والصلاة نفسها, وثيقة للغاية. 
‏لقد رأينا أن الأحاديث الأخيرة تدور حول محور واحد أو غاية واحدة, أن «نتحد بالمسيح» بمعنى الإيمان الفعلي بالمسيح المصلوب والقائم من الموت، إيماناً نمارسه بحياتنا. فالاتحاد بالمسيح المصلوب نمارسه بعبورنا نفس الضيقات والاضطهاد والألم والرفض والصلب، إذا تحتم؛ بشجاعة المسيح وصبره. واتحادنا بالمسيح القائم من الموت؟؛ نمارسه في آلامنا وضيقاتنا واضطهاداتنا وفي الرفض وتهديد الموت؛ بالفرح والتهليل والسلام الداخلي، كمن جازوا الموت بالقيامة الأكيدة، ولكن غلبوا العالم بكلمة شهادتهم. 
‏ولكن هذا المحور الدوار، أو الهدف الواحد، الذي يتغلغل كل حديث قاله المسيح وكل تصوير صوره، يمكن تحديد مفرداته كالآتي: 
1-	الحديث بدأ بغسل الأجل، وقد جعل المسيح مفهوم هذه العملية محددا في قوله لبطرس: «إن كنت لا أغلسك، فليس لك معي نصيب» (يو8:13). إذن, فغسل الأرجل يدخل في عمل المسيح الكرازي، أي نفس إرساليته. الغسيل هو تكريس أرجل تلاميذه، لإرسالية الكرازة بإنجيل الخلاص، إنجيل الموت والقيامة! فبكرازة التلاميذ بالإنجيل، دخلوا في نصيب المسيح على الأرض بالصليب، وفي السماء بالمجد المدخر لهم عند الآب، وفي الكنيسة نالوا كرامة مع المسيح. هذا عقب المسيح على غسل الأرجل بقوله: «الذي يقبل من ارسله, يقبلني، والذي يقبلني, يقبل الذي أرسلني.» (يو20:13) 
2-	وحدة التلاميذ معاً، هي الرباط الذي يربطهم، فلا يؤثر فيهم الفراق, كتلاميذ للرب أمام العالم. لذلك، فالوصية الجديدة لمواجهة العالم هي المحبة، محبة بعضهم البعض (34:13‏). ولكن محبة على مستوى وطبيعة محبة المسيح لهم، أي أن يكونوا دائمأ على استعداد البذل حتى الموت، بعضهم للبعض ومن أجل الكنيسة. والصورة المصغرة، هي أن يغسلوا أرجل بعضهم البعض، لتبقى وحدة الرسولية والكرازة، وتبقى رسالة المسيح. 
3-	محبة المسيح لتلاميذه، تحققت بعودة المسيح إليهم (1:14-9)، فتأكدت وحدته معهم. فبعد أن ماتت حبة الحنطة وحدها، قامت, فجاء زمن الثمر الكثير الذي مثله المسيح بالكرمة والأغصان، الذي هو أبهى وأعظم تصوير للوحدة بين المسيح والكنيسة. فالثمر لا يأتي إلآ عن طريق «الوحدة» معاً، وبالمسيح (1:15-9). 
4-	فالثمر الذي تُنشئه وحدة التلاميذ، معاً وبالمسيح, هو في الحقيقة وفي الأصل فعل لمحبة الآب التي اُستعلنت في المسيح، وهو نفسه (أي الثمر الكثير) يعتبر رداً مباشراً على محبة الآب. «بهذا يتمجد أبي أن تأتوا بثمر كثير, فتكونون تلاميذي» (يو8:15). فالثمر، الذي هو خدمة اسم الآب والمسيح في العالم لتكميل رسالة الخلاص، هو الرد الصحيح والمباشر على محبة الآب لنا التي استعلنت في المسيح, هو(أي الثمر) في الحقيقة وبالنهاية عمل الوحدة التي تمت في المسيح. 
5-	حتى الاضطهاد الذي سيجوزه التلاميذ في العالم، هو ثمرة الوحدة مع المسيح، وحدة عضوية كذات في ذات. نسمعها قوية من فم المسيح نفسه، وهو في السماء: «شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني؟» (أع4:9‏)؟ وكأن المسيح يتألم بتألم أعضاء جسده على الأرض. هذا الاتحاد العجيب والسري الذي كشفه المسيح في قصة شاول، هو أعمق تعبير عن «وحدة» حقيقية قائمة بين المسيح والتلاميذه أي الكنيسة. «إن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم ... إنما يفعلون بكم هذا كله من أجل اسمي.» (يو20:15-21) 
6-	وحتى إرساله الروح القدس, كان ويكون لتعميق الوحدة واستعلان أسبابها وموجباتها، والحفاظ عليها بين المؤمنين والمسيح والآب. 
7-	والمحبة التي تكلم عنها المسيح في كل أحاديث الفراق، ليست محبة كلام ووعود، بل محبة فعل وعطاء واتحاد سري، له نتائجه الفورية: «لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً, لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده، لكنى قد سميتكم أحباء, لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي.». (يو15:15). ولكي يثبت قوله، بل فعله هذا، كشف عن سر موته أنه موت بداعي الحب لفداء مُحبيه؛ لكي بموته لأجلهم، يفديهم من الموت ويعطيهم حياته (13:15‏). هذه هي «محبة الاتحاد». فأن يموت المحب لأجل أحبائه ليحييهم معه إلى الأبد، فهذا أقوى «فعل لاتحاد المحبة» عرفه الإنسان ملى الأرض، «ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا» (يو13:15‏)، «أحبني، وأسلم نفسه لأجلي.» (غل20:2) 
8-	وأوضح مظاهر «محبة الاتحاد» أو«الاتحاد بالمحبة» في أحاديث الفراق، هي ذات هذه الأحاديث عينها، كونها جرت بين «حبيب ومن أحبهم». فهي تنطق بكيف يكون الاتحاد بين المسيح والإنسان!! وعلى من جرت هذه الأحاديث؟ أليس عن حب الآب ومعرفته ورؤيته والحياة الأبدية عنده والذهاب إليه؟ وهل يكون حديث الاتحاد وممارسته أكثر من هذا؟ 
9-	والواضح أن كل العلاقة التي تربط المسيح بتلاميذه وأتباعه ومحبيه، جرت على أساس ما هو حادث بينه, أي بين المسيح, والآب، ليس كنموذج وحسب بل كمصدر فعال ومثيل, يحتذي به المثيل وينهل منه. فإن كان المسيح قد قصد الوحدة بينه وبين محبيه قصدا، ونفذ بالفعل السري ذلك تنفيذاً، حين فرق جسده عليهم وأسقاهم كأس دمه، فالأمر كان في حاجة أشد الحاجة لإعطائهم صورة مسموعة للوحدة «الأصل» والمثيل الإلهي القائم بين الآب والابن. فكانت صلاة (يوحنا أصحاح 17).
ثم ما هى صلاة يوحنا 17؟
+ هي الإخلاء الكلي بالروح، في ذبيحة حب، مطعمة بالطاعة القصوى، قبل الإخلاء التاريخي على الصليب!! 
•	«أيهأ الآب، قد أتت الساعة، مجد ابنك»! 
•	«العمل الذي أعطيتي لأعمل، قد أكملته»!
+ هي صعود حقيقي بالروح إلى الآب، ومعه قلوب وأرواح محبيه، قبل الصعود الجسدي المنظور بالعين. 
•	«لست أنا بعد في العالم، وأما هؤلاء فهم في العالم، وأنا آتي إليك». 
•	«أيها الآب، أريد أن هؤلاء يكونون معي، حيث أكون أنا». 
+ هي عمل تقديس فوري يتم بعد كل كلمة، كما ينطقها تكون، لأن الآب يسمع له في كل حين، ويستجيب في الحال! 
•	«قدسهم في حقك». 
•	«ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي، ليكونوا هم أيضاً مقدسين في الحق». 
‏+ هي ممارسة اتحاد فائق بالروح مع الآب، والتلاميذ داخلون بالسر في دائرة الاتحاد غير المنظور. 
•	«كما أنك أنت، أيها الآب، في وأنا فيك»
•	«ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا». 
+ هي سكيب روحي للحب الأبوي، انسكب فيهم, إيذاناً بسكنى المسيح! 
•	«ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به». 
•	«وأكون أنا فيهم». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 أكتوبر 2017)

*‏ملخص أحاديث الفراق​
‏والأن، ونحن داخلون إلى صلاة المسيح الأخيرة، ينبغي أن نلقي نظرة إلى مجمل أحاديث الفراق، لأنها تعتبر المدخل الوحيد لفهم صلاة المسيح الأخيرة، لأن العلاقة بين أحاديث المسيح السابقة على هذه الصلاة والصلاة نفسها, وثيقة للغاية. 
‏لقد رأينا أن الأحاديث الأخيرة تدور حول محور واحد أو غاية واحدة, أن «نتحد بالمسيح» بمعنى الإيمان الفعلي بالمسيح المصلوب والقائم من الموت، إيماناً نمارسه بحياتنا. فالاتحاد بالمسيح المصلوب نمارسه بعبورنا نفس الضيقات والاضطهاد والألم والرفض والصلب، إذا تحتم؛ بشجاعة المسيح وصبره. واتحادنا بالمسيح القائم من الموت؟؛ نمارسه في آلامنا وضيقاتنا واضطهاداتنا وفي الرفض وتهديد الموت؛ بالفرح والتهليل والسلام الداخلي، كمن جازوا الموت بالقيامة الأكيدة، ولكن غلبوا العالم بكلمة شهادتهم. 
‏ولكن هذا المحور الدوار، أو الهدف الواحد، الذي يتغلغل كل حديث قاله المسيح وكل تصوير صوره، يمكن تحديد مفرداته كالآتي: 
1-	الحديث بدأ بغسل الأجل، وقد جعل المسيح مفهوم هذه العملية محددا في قوله لبطرس: «إن كنت لا أغلسك، فليس لك معي نصيب» (يو8:13). إذن, فغسل الأرجل يدخل في عمل المسيح الكرازي، أي نفس إرساليته. الغسيل هو تكريس أرجل تلاميذه، لإرسالية الكرازة بإنجيل الخلاص، إنجيل الموت والقيامة! فبكرازة التلاميذ بالإنجيل، دخلوا في نصيب المسيح على الأرض بالصليب، وفي السماء بالمجد المدخر لهم عند الآب، وفي الكنيسة نالوا كرامة مع المسيح. هذا عقب المسيح على غسل الأرجل بقوله: «الذي يقبل من ارسله, يقبلني، والذي يقبلني, يقبل الذي أرسلني.» (يو20:13) 
2-	وحدة التلاميذ معاً، هي الرباط الذي يربطهم، فلا يؤثر فيهم الفراق, كتلاميذ للرب أمام العالم. لذلك، فالوصية الجديدة لمواجهة العالم هي المحبة، محبة بعضهم البعض (34:13‏). ولكن محبة على مستوى وطبيعة محبة المسيح لهم، أي أن يكونوا دائمأ على استعداد البذل حتى الموت، بعضهم للبعض ومن أجل الكنيسة. والصورة المصغرة، هي أن يغسلوا أرجل بعضهم البعض، لتبقى وحدة الرسولية والكرازة، وتبقى رسالة المسيح. 
3-	محبة المسيح لتلاميذه، تحققت بعودة المسيح إليهم (1:14-9)، فتأكدت وحدته معهم. فبعد أن ماتت حبة الحنطة وحدها، قامت, فجاء زمن الثمر الكثير الذي مثله المسيح بالكرمة والأغصان، الذي هو أبهى وأعظم تصوير للوحدة بين المسيح والكنيسة. فالثمر لا يأتي إلآ عن طريق «الوحدة» معاً، وبالمسيح (1:15-9). 
4-	فالثمر الذي تُنشئه وحدة التلاميذ، معاً وبالمسيح, هو في الحقيقة وفي الأصل فعل لمحبة الآب التي اُستعلنت في المسيح، وهو نفسه (أي الثمر الكثير) يعتبر رداً مباشراً على محبة الآب. «بهذا يتمجد أبي أن تأتوا بثمر كثير, فتكونون تلاميذي» (يو8:15). فالثمر، الذي هو خدمة اسم الآب والمسيح في العالم لتكميل رسالة الخلاص، هو الرد الصحيح والمباشر على محبة الآب لنا التي استعلنت في المسيح, هو(أي الثمر) في الحقيقة وبالنهاية عمل الوحدة التي تمت في المسيح. 
5-	حتى الاضطهاد الذي سيجوزه التلاميذ في العالم، هو ثمرة الوحدة مع المسيح، وحدة عضوية كذات في ذات. نسمعها قوية من فم المسيح نفسه، وهو في السماء: «شاول شاول لماذا تضطهدني؟» (أع4:9‏)؟ وكأن المسيح يتألم بتألم أعضاء جسده على الأرض. هذا الاتحاد العجيب والسري الذي كشفه المسيح في قصة شاول، هو أعمق تعبير عن «وحدة» حقيقية قائمة بين المسيح والتلاميذه أي الكنيسة. «إن كانوا قد اضطهدوني فسيضطهدونكم ... إنما يفعلون بكم هذا كله من أجل اسمي.» (يو20:15-21) 
6-	وحتى إرساله الروح القدس, كان ويكون لتعميق الوحدة واستعلان أسبابها وموجباتها، والحفاظ عليها بين المؤمنين والمسيح والآب. 
7-	والمحبة التي تكلم عنها المسيح في كل أحاديث الفراق، ليست محبة كلام ووعود، بل محبة فعل وعطاء واتحاد سري، له نتائجه الفورية: «لا أعود أسميكم عبيداً, لأن العبد لا يعلم ما يعمل سيده، لكنى قد سميتكم أحباء, لأني أعلمتكم بكل ما سمعته من أبي.». (يو15:15). ولكي يثبت قوله، بل فعله هذا، كشف عن سر موته أنه موت بداعي الحب لفداء مُحبيه؛ لكي بموته لأجلهم، يفديهم من الموت ويعطيهم حياته (13:15‏). هذه هي «محبة الاتحاد». فأن يموت المحب لأجل أحبائه ليحييهم معه إلى الأبد، فهذا أقوى «فعل لاتحاد المحبة» عرفه الإنسان ملى الأرض، «ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا» (يو13:15‏)، «أحبني، وأسلم نفسه لأجلي.» (غل20:2) 
8-	وأوضح مظاهر «محبة الاتحاد» أو«الاتحاد بالمحبة» في أحاديث الفراق، هي ذات هذه الأحاديث عينها، كونها جرت بين «حبيب ومن أحبهم». فهي تنطق بكيف يكون الاتحاد بين المسيح والإنسان!! وعلى من جرت هذه الأحاديث؟ أليس عن حب الآب ومعرفته ورؤيته والحياة الأبدية عنده والذهاب إليه؟ وهل يكون حديث الاتحاد وممارسته أكثر من هذا؟ 
9-	والواضح أن كل العلاقة التي تربط المسيح بتلاميذه وأتباعه ومحبيه، جرت على أساس ما هو حادث بينه, أي بين المسيح, والآب، ليس كنموذج وحسب بل كمصدر فعال ومثيل, يحتذي به المثيل وينهل منه. فإن كان المسيح قد قصد الوحدة بينه وبين محبيه قصدا، ونفذ بالفعل السري ذلك تنفيذاً، حين فرق جسده عليهم وأسقاهم كأس دمه، فالأمر كان في حاجة أشد الحاجة لإعطائهم صورة مسموعة للوحدة «الأصل» والمثيل الإلهي القائم بين الآب والابن. فكانت صلاة (يوحنا أصحاح 17).
ثم ما هى صلاة يوحنا 17؟
+ هي الإخلاء الكلي بالروح، في ذبيحة حب، مطعمة بالطاعة القصوى، قبل الإخلاء التاريخي على الصليب!! 
•	«أيهأ الآب، قد أتت الساعة، مجد ابنك»! 
•	«العمل الذي أعطيتي لأعمل، قد أكملته»!
+ هي صعود حقيقي بالروح إلى الآب، ومعه قلوب وأرواح محبيه، قبل الصعود الجسدي المنظور بالعين. 
•	«لست أنا بعد في العالم، وأما هؤلاء فهم في العالم، وأنا آتي إليك». 
•	«أيها الآب، أريد أن هؤلاء يكونون معي، حيث أكون أنا». 
+ هي عمل تقديس فوري يتم بعد كل كلمة، كما ينطقها تكون، لأن الآب يسمع له في كل حين، ويستجيب في الحال! 
•	«قدسهم في حقك». 
•	«ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي، ليكونوا هم أيضاً مقدسين في الحق». 
‏+ هي ممارسة اتحاد فائق بالروح مع الآب، والتلاميذ داخلون بالسر في دائرة الاتحاد غير المنظور. 
•	«كما أنك أنت، أيها الآب، في وأنا فيك»
•	«ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا». 
+ هي سكيب روحي للحب الأبوي، انسكب فيهم, إيذاناً بسكنى المسيح! 
•	«ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به». 
•	«وأكون أنا فيهم». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 أكتوبر 2017)

*الأصحاح السابع عشر​
تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الآب قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً. إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأبدية: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ المسيح الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ. أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأرض. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ. وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآب عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ. «أَنَا أَظْهَرْتُ اسْمَكَ لِلنَّاسِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. كَانُوا لَكَ وَأَعْطَيْتَهُمْ لِي وَقَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمَكَ. والآنَ عَلِمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ. لأَنَّ الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا وَعَلِمُوا يَقِيناً أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ وَآمَنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ أَنَا أَسْأَلُ. لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّهُمْ لَكَ. وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ. وَلَسْتُ أَنَا بَعْدُ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَأَمَّا هَؤُلاَءِ فَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ. أَيُّهَا الآب الْقُدُّوسُ احْفَظْهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً كَمَا نَحْنُ. حِينَ كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ كُنْتُ أَحْفَظُهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي حَفِظْتُهُمْ وَلَمْ يَهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ ابْنُ الْهلاَكِ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ. أَمَّا الآنَ فَإِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكَ. وَأَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا فِي الْعَالَمِ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ فَرَحِي كَامِلاً فِيهِمْ. أَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ كلاَمَكَ وَالْعَالَمُ أَبْغَضَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. قَدِّسْهُمْ فِي حَقِّكَ. كلاَمُكَ هُوَ حَقٌّ. كَمَا أَرْسَلْتَنِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَرْسَلْتُهُمْ أَنَا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. وَلأَجْلِهِمْ أُقَدِّسُ أَنَا ذَاتِي لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً مُقَدَّسِينَ فِي الْحَقِّ. «وَلَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي بِكلاَمِهِمْ. لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآب فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً فِينَا لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. وَأَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ. أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي. أَيُّهَا الآب أُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي يَكُونُونَ مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لِيَنْظُرُوا مَجْدِي الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ الْعَالَمِ. أَيُّهَا الآب الْبَارُّ إِنَّ الْعَالَمَ لَمْ يَعْرِفْكَ أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَرَفْتُكَ وَهَؤُلاَءِ عَرَفُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. وَعَرَّفْتُهُمُ اسْمَكَ وَسَأُعَرِّفُهُمْ لِيَكُونَ فِيهِمُ الْحُبُّ الَّذِي أَحْبَبْتَنِي بِهِ وَأَكُونَ أَنَا فِيهِمْ» 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 أكتوبر 2017)

*صلاة المسيح للآب​
[وبعد ما أعطى تلاميذه كل التعاليم فيما يختص بالخلاص، وأكمل معرفتهم وهيأهم لمواجهة التجارب، نقل الحديث إلى صلاة.] القديس كيرلس الكبير 
‏مقدمة
‏مقارنة بين صلاة المسيح الأخيرة فى إنجيل القديس يوحنا والثلاثة ألأناجيل الأخرى:  
+ صلاة يوحنا 17 المدموغة بالمجد والتجلي وغلبة العالم، والتي فيها يستعلن المسيح لاهوته على مستوى الوحدة غير المنفصلة مع الآب, يقابلها في الثلاثة الأناجيل الأخرى، وفي نفس المكان، صلاة جثسيماني بأحزانها ودموعها وسجودها وعرقها المتصبب كالدم, مع طلب إعفاء من شرب هذه الكأس، لوأمكن! فهل من تفسير؟ 
‏نعم، فهذ مضادة، مثل كل المتضاد‏ات في حياة المسيح التي نشأت من كون أن: «الكلمة صار جسداً» بلغة إنجيل يوحنا (14:1)، أما بلغة القديس بولس فهي: «الله ظهر في الجسد» (اتى 16:3‏). لذلك يلزم أن لا نقرب المقارنة بين هاتين الصلاتين، إلا على أساس الرؤية المتكاملة لشخص المسيح، باعتبار «الاله المتجسد». لأننا بهذا نرى في الصلاتين معاً منتهى حقيقة المسيح الإلهية والبشرية معاً، في ضوء الإخلاء الذي أُكمل بالمجد، واتضاع العبد الذي ارتفع إلى أن استوى على العرش في ملكه الأزلى مع الآب، لتسجد له كل ركبة ما في السماء وعلى الأرض. 
‏+ لذلك ينبغي غاية الانتباه أن نفرق بين رؤية المسيح لنفسه التي يتحرك بها ويتصرف ويعلن ما يراه صالحأ للاعلان, ويحبس ما لا يلزم أن نعرفه قبل الآوان، وبين ما نراه نحن بعجز إدراكنا الذي لا يرقى أبداً إلى حقيقة ذالله, فأحياناً نراه إنساناً فيما لا ينبغي أن يكون، ثم نراه إلهأ فنستكثر عليه ما للانسان: فمثلاً, نستكثر جداً في أنفسنا ما يقوله سفر العبرانيين أنه: «قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع, طلبات وتضرعات للقادر ان يخلصه من الموت، وسُمع له من أجل تقواه« (عب7:5). في حين أن هذا هو عمله الأعظم الذي من أجله نزل من السماء؛ لكي يحمل من أجل الإنسان هذا الخزي عينه، وهذا الضعف المشين بكل ما يعنيه وينطوي عليه، من رهبة الموت ورعبته، ومن الجزع من مواجهة فراغ القبر وعدميته؛ لكي يقوم بالإنسان, هذا الذي حمله في نفسه, منتصراً غالباً ودائساً الموت تحت رجليه؛ لكي لا يسود عليه الموت بعد، وكأنه صار إلى العدم، بل لكي يلاشي هذا الموت وجبروته, فيتحول موت الإنسان إلى مجرد انتقال إلى حياة أفضل, أي سماوياً. فالصراخ والدموع والرعبة والجزع، حولها له جميعاً إلى هتاف النصرة وسلطان الغلبة، بل واستحقاق مجد! 
+ فصلاة المسيح في يو 17 هي وقفة للمسيح لمراجعة رسالته، في شموخ لاهوته كما جاءت في إنجيل يوحنا. أما صلاة جثسيماني بانبطاح المسيح على الأرض, كما جاءت في الأناجيل الثلاثة, فهي قمة ذلة الإنسان التي تبناها المسيح عن الإنسان, كمدخل لائق للصليب. فهذه وتلك هي المضادة التي نشأت أصلاً من «تجسد الكلمة», والتي فيها وبها دُعي الإنسان من سكنى القبر إلى سكنى السماء. 
+ لقد جاءت لتعبر عن أعلى مستوى لشركة الابن مع الآب، وأجلى صورة لابن الإنسان المستعلن كابن الله، مسيا الدهور، حامل الاسم العظم: «أنا هو», «وكان الكلمة الله» (يو1:1)، «أنا هو نور العالم» (يو12:8)، «أنا هو القيامة والحياة» (يو25:11)، «أنا والآب واحد» (يو30:10‏)، «الذي رآني، فقد رأى الآب.» (يو9:14) 
+ وصلاة جثسيماني كما جاءت في إنجيل مرقس 32:14‏، بدموعها وتضرعاللها، جاءت لتستعلن تنازل الابن، كيف أخلى ذالله وأخذ شكل العبد! وكيف «أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة مولوداً تحت الناموس» (غل4:4‏)، وكيف «أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطة، ولأجل الحظية، دان الخطية في الجسد» (رو3:8‏)، وكيف «أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد، صائراً في شبه الناس. وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه، وأطاع حتى الموت, موت الصليب» (في7:2-8). وكيف وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة «من أجل ألم الموت، لكى يذوق، بنعمة الله، الموت لأجل كل واحد, لأنه لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل, وبه الكل، وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد, أن يُكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام» (عب9:2-10)، وكيف أن «الذي في أيام جسده، إذ قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع طلبات وتضرعات، للقادر أن يخلصه من الموت, وسُمع له من أجل تقواه؛ مع كونه ابناً، تعلم الطاعة مما تألم به» (عب7:0-8)، وكيف «من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب، مستهينا بالخزي» (عب2:12)، «فتفكروا في الذي احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه مثل هذه، لئلا تكلوا وتخوروا في نفوسكم.» (عب3:12) 
+ القديس يوحنا، وان قدم لنا صلاة المسيح في (يو17) رافعاً المسيح إلى قمة الاستعلان الإلهي, لم يفته أيضاً أن يسجل بعضا مما سجلته الأناجيل الأخرى والرسائل من مظاهر اتضاعه وضعفه البشري. ففي يو 27:12 سجل له: «الآن نفسي قد اضطربت, وماذا أقول؟ أيها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة، ولكن لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة». كذلك، وفي موجة الحزن الأليم الذي اجتاح النسوة وهن تبكين على لعازر، انتبه المسيح وهو في مواجهة سلطان الموت، وفي الحال تراءت أمامه ساعته القادمة تحمل نفس المنظر والمشاعر، فاضطرب أيضاً و«بكى يسوع.» (35:11) 
+ فإن كان في صلالله في (يو17) قد رفع عينيه نحو الآب، لكن لم يغب عن عينيه أيضاً صورة الصليب بمروعالله القادمة، وظلمة القبر البارد، ولكن كانت القيامة حاضرة فيه أيضاً والمجد المسترد! هذه كلها كانت داخلة حتماً في اعتباره وهو يصلي، ولكن كان قد جمعها كلها في رؤية واحدة وكأنها قد تمت!! ألم ينتبه من كسر جسده وسفك دمه مسبقاً على العشاء؟ 
+ بل إن خلفية هذه الصلاة في (يو17) التي أعطتها هذه القوة والشموخ والرزانة والجلاء البصري المنقطع النظير، مع السلام الذي يفوق العقل بالرغم من ظل الصليب المنعكس على نفسه بكل ثقله. هذه الخلفية كانت قائمة على أساس أنه قد انتهى مع نفسه وتخطى الألم الكثير الذي ينتظره . فعندها رفع عينيه إلى السماء، كان يتطلع إلى رحلة المجد القادمة، بعد أن استوفى في ضميره الرضى برحلة المذلة وكل مقاومة منتظرة: «ثقوا, أنا قد غلبت العالم». 
+ لقد حبس أنين الألم القادم في صدره؛ ورعبة مواجهة الموت ومن له سلطان الموت ألقاها خلف ظهره إلى حين؛ والدموع التي هطلت في شهد الباكين على لعازر الحت عليه، فالمشهد واحد، فجفت في عينيه حينما تطع إلى الآب. وشعور الرغبة في الإعفاء من الكأس وساعة الظلمة كانت على شفتيه، ولكنه أجلها إلى ما بعد أن ينتهي من تقديم حساب الوكالة، وتسجيل وصيته الأخيرة من نحو تلاميذه والكنيسة القادمة من وراء الدهور. 
+ فلما استوثق من سماع الآب له، كما أنه هو في كل حين يسمع للآب، انطلق مح تلاميذه صوب جثسيماني صامتاً؟ 
+ ليبكي هناك مع كل الذين بكوا موتاهم، ليستوفي أحزان بني الإنسان؛ 
+ وسجد وأمعن في السجود للآب، ليقدم آخر تعبيرات الخضوع والطاعة وواجبات التوبة عن كل جهالات الإنسان؛ 
+ وتصبب العرق كالدم من جبين آدم الثاني, استيفاء للعنة «عرق الجبين» التي اكتسبها آدم الأول، لما عصى الله وخرج من لدنه ملوماً محسوراً (تك13:9)؛ 
+ وتحت ظلال أشجار جثسيماني أخذت نفسه تحزن وتكتئب حزناً حتى الموت، ليتقيأ الشهوة التي استقرت في أحشاء أبوينا الأولين، التي ورثاها لكل من اتوا بعدهما، حينما أكلا من الشجرة وأتيا الحرام. 
+ في هذه الليلة الخالدة (يو17)، أكمل المسيح في صلالله مح الآب منتهى استعلان لاهوته. وفي جثسيماني (مر32:14)، استعلن المسيح بدموعه وسجوده وعرقه المتصبب كالدم ملء تجسده... 
+ ولم يجد صعوبة أن ينتقل من الاولى إلى الثانية, أليس هو الذي انتقل من حضن الآب بملء مسرته, ليحتضن الإنسان؛ تاركا مجد السماء، ليعيش على أرض الأحزان؛ 
+ وقف المسيح في صلالله (يو17) مرفوع الرأس باعتباره «الكاهن الأعظم»، يستعد ويستبرىء ذمته أمام الآب ليكون أهلاً لتقديم ذبيحته, ليس عن نفسه، فهو لم يوجد فيه خطية ولا في فمه غش، ولكن من أجل العالم كله بمفهومه الإنساني البائس، على مستوى كل فرد على حدة! 
+ أما في صلالله في جثسيماني (مر32:14)، فكان هو الذبيحة والخروف نفسه! يُساق إلى الذبح, منحنياً, ساجداً حتى الأرض، باكياً، صارخاً، يستنزف شحنة عواطفه حتى يحتفظ بهدرئه وصمته لدى حاكميه وصالبيه! لقد صلب المسيح ذالله قبل أن يصلبه العالم، واستدعى كل آلام الموت، ليجوزها بإرادته قبل أن تأتي عليه، فأكمل النبوة بيديه، قبل أن يكملها فيه الشامتون: «أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحملها، ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروبأ من الله ومذلولاً» (إش4:53) 
‏الجلال الذي أحاط بصلاة المسيح في (يو17): منذ أول آية في الأصحاح السابع عشر، بدأ الجو الذي يحيط بالتلاميذ والمسيح يدخل في هدوء مفاجىء, كهدوء السماء، مع رهبة وهيبة وجلال!، يحسها القارىء إن كان حقاً على مستوى إنجيل يوحنا ... 
‏والانطباع الشديد الذي يلقي بظله على فكر القارىء، أننا أمام مواجهة حقيقية بين الآب والآب؛ إنه حديث السماء، حديث الله مع نفسه، فيما يخص مستقبل الإنسان... 
‏نحن لا نعلم بالضبط أين صلى المسيح صلاته هذه: 
‏هل في العلية؟ لقد سبق أن قال: «قوموا ننطلق من ههنا» (يو31:14)؛ 
هل في الطريق؟ وهل يمكن أن تقوم صلاة مثل هذه بين الغادي والرائح؟ 
‏هل في جثسيماني؟ ربما! لكن يقول العالم ومتكوت ومعه آخرون، إن الظن الغالب الذي يوحي به روح الكلام، أن هذه الصلاة قُدمت إلى الآب في الهيكل. ويرجح ذلك، خبر سجله المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس أنه كان من عادة رؤساء الكهنة أن يفتحوا أبواب الهيكل في منتصف الليل للشعب, وخاصة الحجاج، لحضور صلاة الفصح. فهل عرج المسيح على الهيكل مع تلاميذه، لكي يتخاطب رسميأ مع الآب, ويضع أساس كنيسة الدهور القادمة؟ ربما. 
‏ومما يرجح ظننا هذا, أي احتمال حدوث صلاة المسيح في الهيكل, ما جاء في بداية الأصحاح الثامن عشر، حيث يقول معقباً على الصلاة مباشرة: «قال يسوع هذا وخرج مع تلاميذه إلى عبر وادي قدرون حيث كان بستان دخله هو وتلاميذه» (يو1:18). والمعروف أن وادي قدرون يفصل الهيكل عن جبل الزيتون، حيث البستان المدعو «جثسيماني». وهكذا ينحصر المعنى أن «خروج»» المسيح هو وتلاميذه كان من الهيكل بعد الصلاة. 
على كل حال، كان هدوء ذلك الليل في هذا المسيحاد، وهذه المناسبة، في هذا المكان، يزيد الشعور بخطورة الموقف. 
‏كل هذا جعل من هذه الصلاة نقطة تحول عظمى في تاريخ، لا الجماعة الاولى وحدها، بل والكنيسة على مدى الدهور والعالم كله! لقه كانت البدء الحقيقي لاستعلان العلاقة الإلهية التي بدأت تربط الله بالإنسان، والدعوة العليا التي تلقاما الإنسان من خلال هذه الصلاة، ليدخل في وحدة مع الله وشركة. ويكفي برهاناً على ذلك وتوثيقا، أن تسجيل هذه الصلاة العلنية هكذا في الإنجيل أعطت الفرصة لكل إنسان أن يسمع هذا الحديث، ويفهمه، ويحتفظ به لنفسه، ويأخذه كوثيقة لحسابه إن يشاء!! 
‏والمسيح حينما بدأ صلاته، بدأ وكأنه في حالة تجلي, معطيا للعالم ظهره، ليبدأ رحلته السرية الظافرة نحو الآب. وكان المسيح يصلي بتركيز شديد, موجهاً كل مشاعره نحو الآب، ولكن كان التلاميذ حاضرين في صلاته وكأنه يستعلن لهم أقصى ما يمكن من أسرار حياته الخاصة وتعاليمه ومشاعره‏، كاشفاً لهم ومن أجلهم صلته السرية بالآب، وكنا نحن أيضأ حاضرين بصفتنا كل الذين يؤمنون بكلامه، ولا زلنا حاضرين نسمع صوت الابن يصلي من أجل الكنيسة، وكل الذين يؤمنون به وبكلامه. 
‏وصارت صلاة المسيح هذه ‏كنز إلهامات للكنيسة على مدى الدهور، تستمد منها دستور إيمانها, ومفردات تعليمها، وضوابط سلوكها, ومنتهى رجائها! 
‏أما قلب هذه الصلاة النابض، فهو قول المسيح: «ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي، ليكونوا هم أيضاً مقدسين في الحق» (يو19:17). بمعنى أن المسيح ارتضى وتعين منذ البدء أن يجعل نفسه ذبيحة خاصة من أجل العالم، لكي يقدم التلاميذ ذواتهم أيضاً ذبائح حية ومقبولة في ذبيحة المسيح، وهكذا يستمر الخلاص حياً فعالاً، حتى يتغير وجه العالم، وبهذا ينتهي عمل المسيح بتكريس البشرية لله! 
‏تقسيم الصلاة: من العسير تقسيم الصلاة تقسيمأ منهجياً صحيحاً، لأنها صلاة؛ والمسيح لم يبوبها مسبقاً، بل 
‏كان يعود إلى ذكر الأمر نفسه في مواضع متباينة. 
‏ولكن بقدر الإمكان قسمها الشراح إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية: 
‏القسم الأول: (1-5). حيث يقدم الابن نفسه إلى الآب في المجد المشترك. 
‏القسم الثاني: (6-19‏). يقدم وصيته للآب فيما يخص التلاميذ الحاضرين هذه الصلاة. 
القسم الثالث: (20-26‏). يقدم وصيته للآب فيما يخص الكنيسة على طوك المدى. 
القسم الأول فيما يخص صلته بالآب
1:17-5
حيث يصلي من أجل: 
1- مجده الذي يُنشىء مجداً للآب. 
2- عمل الابن على الأرض من حيث غايته.
3- من حيث أسلوب عمله على الأرض. 
4- من حيث اكتمال عمله حسب المواصات المعطاة. 
5- طلب استعادة مجده السالف على أساس اكتمال كل شيء.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (30 أكتوبر 2017)

*1- تَكَلَّمَ يَسُوعُ بِهَذَا وَرَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَالَ: أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ لِيُمَجِّدَكَ ابْنُكَ أَيْضاً.​
‏«تكلم يسوع بهذا»: واضح هنا العلاقة الصميمة بين التعليم السابق وبين هذه الصلاة، صحيح أنها كانت نقلة 
‏مفاجئة ولكن دون انقطاع في المنهج العام، فهو انتقال من التعليم فيما يخص الخلاص إلى الدخول العملي في سر الفداء.  كانت أخر جملة قالها المسيح قبل دخوله في الصلاة هي: «ثقوا، أنا قد غلبت العالم» (يو33:16)! كان هذا هو المدخل الرسمي لصلاة التكريس التي كرس فيها نفسه للموت، كآخر مرحلة في مراحل خطة الخلاص التي جاء بها من عند الآب. 
‏و«أنا قد غلبت العالم» معناه تقديم الوثيقة التي تعني أنه غلب كل شيء في العالم، ولا يوجد فيه خطية واحدة تمنعه من أن يقدم ذبيحته لأجل الآخرين، وليس عن نفسه. فبطهارته وقداسته الكاملة تأهل أن تكون ذبيحته شاملة لكل العالم، لأنه غلب في معركة العالم. وبناء عليه، فقد استحق أن تُقبل ذبيحته على أساس استعلان مجده جنباً إلى جنب، حتى تُفهم الذبيحة أنها ذبيحة إلهية، لها ما لها من أثر وفاعلية دائمة، ذبيحة الغالب، وكل من يشترك فيها يشترك في انتصارها. فهي ذبيحة إنتصار لحسابنا، كما يقرر ذلك القديس يوحنا في رسالته الاولى: «كل من يؤمن أن يسوع هو المسيح، فقد وُلد من الله، ... لأن كل من وُلد من الله يغلب العالم. وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم، إيماننا. من هو الذي يغلب العالم؟ إلا الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله» (1يو1:5و4و5) 
‏وما هي «غلبة العالم» بالنسبة للذين آمنوا بالمسيح واشتركرا في ذبيحته، قولاً بالإيمان، وعملاً بأكل الجسد وشرب الدم؟ هى اقتفاء حياة المسيح والاقتداء به: «ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأبي» (لو49:2)، «لكن ما كان لى ربحاً، فهذا قد حسبته من أجل المسيح خسارة. بل إني أحسب كل شيء أيضاً خسارة من أجل فضل معرفة المسيح يسوع ربي، الذي من أجله خسرت كل الأشياء، وأنا أحبها نفاية لكي أربح المسيح.» (في7:3-8) 
‏غلبة العالم هي الانتباه، حتى لا نتعلق بالمادة أو بمظاهر العالم الجاذبة «للرغبة»، المعشوقة لاستعباد الحواس؛ وهي إما خدع راق كالجمال والحب والفن، وإما خداع منحط كالجنس ولذة الأكل والشرب. لذلك نجد أن عنصر «غلبة العالم» سيصبح أساساً لتنويع درجاتنا في السماء، كنهاية النهاية: «من يغلب، فساعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي، كما غلبت أنا أيضأ وجلست مع أبي في عرشه» (رؤ21:3‏)؛ وهذا بحد ذاته أعلى مستويات الوجود الروحي للانسان، الذي آمن بالمسيح واقتفى أثر حياته وتقوى بها. 
‏والملاحظ أن غلبة المسيح على العالم بحياته، أعطته بالضرورة أن يغلب الموت بموته: «رئيس هذا العالم يأتي وليس له في شيء» (يو30:14). وصار لقب المسيح في السماء «الغالب»: «خرج غالباً, ولكي يغلب» (رؤ2:6‏). وغلبة المسيح منحها لنا كشركة في موته وقيامته, بهذه هتف بولس الرسول: «يعظم إنتصارنا بالذي أحبنا» (رو37:8)، أي أن المسيح كمنتصر سيمسك بيدنا لننتصر ونعبر. فالانتصار أساس الانتقال من العالم إلى الله؛ لأنه لما أكمل المسيح الانتصار على العالم,  تهيأ للانتقال إلى الآب. 
«ورفع عينيه نحو السماء وقال»: هنا انتقل السيح بنفسه وبسامعيه ودخل مباشرة في الحديث على المستوى الإلهي، فرفع عينيه إلى السماء، يعني اتجه بكل كيانه نحو الوجود الإلهي المطلق، فالسماء رمز الحضرة الإلهية الدائمة. ولأول مرة يسمع الإنسان حديثاً سرياً بين الآب والآب السماوي. فالحديث موجه للآب مباشرة، ولكن على مستوى الأذن البشرية لتسمع، والقلب ليفهم، ويرتقي بوعيه الروحي للمدارك الإلهية العالية. فالإنسان في هذه الصلاة، وبهذه الصلاة، مدعو رسمياً للدخول في هذه الشركة السرية بين الابن والآب، من خلف الابن الواقف يصلي بنا. 
«أيها الآب» (نقول باختصار أن «الآب« هو مصدر القوة الإلهية المفكرة الواعية اللانهائية, ومصدر النور والحياة والإرادة والقداسة والمحبة التي لها القوة لتجذب كل شيء. و «الابن« هو الفعل: الفعل لقوة الآب وفكره ووعيه, وهو كلمة هذا الفكر وفعل حياة الآب وعمل إرادته، والمنفذ لحبه المطلق. لذلك كان بالضرورة أن الفعل (الكلمة) يكون هو الخالق كفعل إرادة الآب للخلق. وهو أيضاً وبالضرورة الخالق للكائنات الروحية كفعل حياة وروح مطلق للخلق الواعي. و «الروح القدس« هو روح الآب, وروح الابن, قوة الحياة المطلقة فى الآب والابن, فهو الشاهد لما بين الآب والابن، شهادة مدركة ومنطوقة في الآخرين, وهو قوام الحياة وديمومتها ونموها وسر غبطتها واتحادها بالله.
‏هكذا جاءت الترجمة اليونانية. ولكن الأصل العبري الذي تكلم به المسيح هي اللفظة المشهورة 
«‏أبا» ‏وبالإنجليزية father. والنطق بهذه الكلمة معناه الاتجاه المباشر بين المسيح وأبيه السماوي. ولكن لم يقل «‏يا أبانا»، فالصلاة لا تُحسب أنها عامة وكأنه واحد من العامة. ولم يقل «يا أبي»، لذلك فالصلاة تُحسب هنا أنها ليست سرية خاصة, فهي داخلة في الصفة التي تجعلها صلاة البشرية كلها بفم المسيح بين الابن والآب بآن واحد. لذلك يقولها علنا وبالصوت المسموع: «أيها الآب»(1): ‏ففي الحقيقة، هذه الصيغة التي خاطب بها المسيح الله: «أيها الآب» توضح كيف يحصر المسيح نفسه في الجنس البثمري، لا كواحد بل كمن يمثل الإنسان ككل، ولكن بجرأة تفوق قامة البشرية، إنها جرأة من هو وحده يعرف الآب, وله الآب، وهو آت إليه! 
«قد أتت السأعة»: لاحظ أن المسيح كان يعرف ميعاد الساعة بالضبط، بل وما تحمله هذه الساعة من المهانة 
‏والمجد، من الذلة والرفعة, من الموت والقيامة! فلما كان العالم يستحثها للمجيء: إما بدفع المسيح للظهور في مجده سواء من أمه أو من إخوته؛ وإما لاستعلان المهانة المخبأة فيها وذلك من اليهود ورؤساء الكهنة؛ كان المسيح يحجزها بسلطان: «لم تأت ساعتي بعد» (يو3:2). ولكن الأن أدرك أنه قد استنفذ زمانه على الأرض، وحان موعد الكأس ليشربها بكل ما فيها، وليعبر إلى الآب عبر الصليب والهوان: «وأما يسوع, قبل عيد الفصح، وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم إلى الآب (أخذ الكأس وذاق وأعطى التلاميذ)» (يو1:13). المسيح كان  يعلم أنه (أي العبور) ليس هو موت بل انتقال!! في ذلك يقول القديس أغسطينوس [ وقد بين (المسيح) أن الزمن كله, وأن كل مناسبة عمل فيها عملاً, أو سمح بشيء ما أن يُعمل، فإن ذلك كله هو بتدبير منه، بينما هو لا يخضع للزمن.] 
«مجد ابنك, ليمجدك ابنك أيضا»: هذا هو مضمون الساعة، فقد أتت الساعة التي يتمجد فيها الابن. وقد سبق وأن أعطى المسيح لهذه الساعة مضمونها : «وأما يسوع فأجابهما (فيلبس وأندراوس) قائلاً: قد أتت الساعة, ليتمجد ابن الإنسان» (يو23:12). كما أن طلب التمجيد هذا يغطي مضمون هذا الجزء الأول من الصلاة (1-5‏). 
‏والتمجيد هنا هو في مفهوم المسيح استعلان طبيعته الإلهية للعالم. وحقيقة طبيعته تظهر للعالم بواسطة قيامته المنتظرة, أي انتصاره على الموت؛ التمجيد الذي يستحقه بالفعل في مقابل انتصاره على العالم. فهنا طلب المسيح يختص بصميم الإعلان عن رسالته للعالم للخلاص المنشود. على أن قيامته علنا وصعوده إلى الآب ستؤل حتماً إلى استعلان وتمجيد الآب! حيث يتضح أن خطة الخلاص تبتدىء بإرسال الآب للابن لخلاص العالم، وتنتهي بذهاب الابن إلى الآب، متمماً هذا الخلاص. وهكذا تُستعلن حقيقة وطبيعة الآب، باستعلان حقيقة وطبيعة الابن، الأمر الذي عبر عنه المسيح: «مجد ابنك. ليمجدك ابنك أيضاً». هذا يفسره بولس الرسول بمنتهى الوضوح والقوة في رسالته إلى فيلبي: «لذلك رفعه الله أيضاً, وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم. لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض, ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو «رب» (اسم يهوة فى القديم) لمجد الله الآب» (فى9:2-11) 
ويلاحظ من هذا الطلب في الصلاة، أن «مجد ابنك» تجيء ولها هدف مباشر: «ليمجدك ابئك». هنا واضح العلاقة الصميمة والمتبادلة على المستوى الواحد بين مجد الابن ومجد الآب، كما يتضح بالمنطق أن أيا من مجد الابن أومجد الآب لا يُستعلن بدون الأخر، فالارتباط بين مجد الابن ومجد الآب جوهري ولكن المطلوب في النهاية هو مجد الآب! لهذا يلزم أن نربط هذا الطلب: «مجد ابنك ليمجدك ابنك أيضا»، بطلب سابق ألح عليه المسيح وهو في بدء التجربة: «الآن نفسى قد اضطربت، وماذا أقول, أيها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة, ولكن لأجل هذا أتيت إلى هذه الساعة, أيها الآب مجد اسمك. فجاء صوت من السماء: مُجدت وأُمجد أيضاً» (يو27:12-28). وكان تعقيب المسيح على هذا الصوت: «ليس من أجلي صار هذا الصوت بل من أجلكم» (يو30:12). واضح أن هذا الطلب السابق كان هو الطلب لتمجيد اسم الآب، وذلك بالتدخل في عمل المسيح الذي يعمله باسم الآب, والقصد أن يتمجد الآب بموت المسيح، حينما يستعلن غلبته على الموت بالقيامة, فيتمجد عمل المسيح كله، وبالتالى الاسم الذي يعمل به ومن أجله! 
وهنا في هذه الآية (1:17) يتكرر الطلب بوضوح، على أساس أن تمجيد الابن يُنشىء تمجيد الآب, وهو القصد والنهاية. ثم لا ننسى، أنه تطبيقاً للآية الاولى (30:12)، فإن طلب المسيح المجد من الآب، لم يكن من أجل نفسه، بل من أجل السامعين، أي التلاميذ والعالم من بعدهم, وبالنهاية ليتمجد الآب. 
‏كذلك, فإن قول الآب من السماء ردا على طلب الابن في الآية (27:12‏): «مُجدت وأمجد أيضاً»، يوضح أن الآب مجد اسمه في أعمال المسيح كلها, وهو يتمجد في ختام عمله بقيامة ‏المسيح من الموت! 
‏هنا أيضاً بالمثل في الآية (17:1)، فإنه بقدر ما سيتمجد المسيح بالقيامة من الأموات، هكذا سيتمجد الآب حتماً: « ‏... الذق أقامه الله» (أع24:2). ومجمل تعليم المسيح لخصه المسيح فى «السعى لمجد الآب» هكذا: «من يتكلم من نفسه، يطلب مجد نفسه، وأما من يطلب مجد الذي أرسله, فهو صادق، وليس فيه ظلم.« (يو18:7). 
‏تماما كما يلخص المسيح كل عمله على الأرض، أنه كان لحساب الآب، أى لمجده ولاستعلانه: «العمل الذي آعطيتني لأعمل، قد أكملته, أنا مجدتك على الأرض... أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس.» (يو4:17-6) 
‏والمعنى البسيط الذي نستنبطه من مفهوم المجد بالنبسة للمسيح، هو في الواقع استعلان لاهوته وسلطانه المطلق على الموت, أو بمعنى إنجيلي عملي: استعلان قوة قيامته الإلهية وذهابه إلى الآب وجلوسه عن يمينه: و«المجد» في مفهومه الأساسي كأصل ومنبع, هو طبيعة الله في مفهوم سموه المطلق والفائق, وبقدر القرب منه ينتقل المجد إلى الآخرين. فللملائكة «مجد», ولأرواح القديسين في السماء «مجد». وهكذا كما يقول بولس الرسول: «لأن نجماً يمتاز عن نجم في المجد» (1كو41:15)، تعبيرا من صدق القرب والبعد عن الله مصدر كل المجد. و«التمجيد» من قبل الله والمسيح للآخرين ينحصر في معنى «التكريم», بالتقريب من الله مصدر المجد والنور: «وهؤلاء مجدهم أيضاً» (رو30:8)، وبإعطاء «مواهب فائقة»، بمعنى تجهيز الإنسان بقوة إلهية تعمل لاستعلان الله فيه!! وهو تثبيت لمفهوم القرب من الله. 
1- ولكن ما هو المجد الذي يطلبه المسيح بمفهومه كغالب للموت بالقيامة وبكرامة الصعود والجلوس عن يمين الآب, كما جاء في الآية الاولى (يو1:17)؟ ‏بل ما هي المحصلة النهائية من كل عمل المسيح على الأرض وفي السماء أيضاً, بالمفهوم العملي الإنجيلي, وخاصة بالنسبة لنا؟  
2- هذا يوضعه إنجيل يوحنا، بمنتهى الاختصار والوضوح، في الآية الثانية: «إذ أعطيته سلطاناً على كل جسد، ليعطي حياة أبدية لكل من أعطيته» (يو2:17). والبرهان الأكيد على صلة مجد المسيح بإعطاء الحياة الأبدية لنا, هو أن كل من حاز هذه العطية السماوية، أى الحياة الأبدية، يظل يمجد الآب والمسيح على الأرض وفي السماء، الآن وإلى أبد الابدين‏!! 
3- ثم ما هي الحياة الأبدية في مفهومها العملي الإنجيلي أيضاً؟ وهذا أيضاً يوضحه إنجيل يوحنا بأجلى بيان في الآية الثالثة «وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته» (يو3:17) 
4- وما معنى «أن يعوفوك»؟ هذا كان عمل المسيح الذي استلمه من الآب في الآية الرابعة: «العمل الذي آعطيتني لأعمل، قد أكملته.» (يو4:17) 
‏وهكذا يأتي كلام المسيح للآب في صلاته الخالدة، من الآية الاول حتى الآية الرابعة، مرتبأ ترتيباً مذهلاً يفوق كل تصور. وعليه، فلينظر القارىء إلى أي حد يستحق المسيح المجد الذي يطلبه، لا كإضافة عليه، بل كاستحقاق من واقع عمله ونتيجة حتمية له. وإن كان من العدل، لو أنصف العالم، لأعطاه له منذ البدء، ولكنه أنكره عليه؛ فاستعلن مجده في النهاية ليفحم العالم الجاحد؛ بل ليخلصه: «وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوق (حياة المسيح العملية)، الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح (بالقيامة من الموت)، تراءى لملائكة (استعلان مجده المنظور من السماء)، كُرز به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم (أخيرأ أدرك العالم حقيقته)، رُفع في المجد (آخر منظر سماوي له).» (اتي16:3) 
‏كذلك يلزم أن نتبه أن «مجد» المسيح ليس صفة يمكن أن ندركها بمفردها، لأنها كما سبق وقلنا هي استعلان حقيقته الإلهية التي لا تُدرك إلا بالإيمان، ومن خلال عمله الذي أكمله على الأرض والذي لا يزال يُكمله عنا في السماء. وغاية استعلان المسيح، هي أن يدرك العالم حقيقته الإلهية الجوهرية، أنه والآب واحد في المجد؛ إلى هنا ينتهي عمل المسيح وينتهي معه التاريخ. فالتاريخ كله وُضع لكي ينتهي عند كمال استعلان المسيح، أي بلوغ الخلاص الكلي. 
(1) ويُحسب هذا استعلاناً وكشفاً لسر العلاقة المباشرة والاتصال الجوهري الذاتي بين الابن والآب في وضعه المطلق، هذا الذي استلمته الكنيسة وعبرت عنه أيضاً بالنداء «يا أبا الآب»: «إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية أيضأ للخوف (من الله بعد) بل آخذتم روح التبني الذي به نصرخ يا أبا الآب» (رو15:8)، وقد كررها بولس الرسول لترسخ فى أذهاننا كميراث حقيقي. «ثم بما أنكم أبناء، أرسل الله روح ابنه (البنوة) إلى قلوبكم صارخا يا أبا الآب» (غل6:4), وكأن المسيح في قلوبنا يدعو الآب بدالة البنوة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 نوفمبر 2017)

*2- إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ.​
«إذ»: «إذ» أتت هنا بمعنى «كما», كما جاء في الآية 22:17 «ليكونوا واحدأ، كما أننا نحن واحداً»؛ وأيضاً في 21:17 «ليكون الجميع واحداً، كما أنت أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك». فالمعنى هنا هو التساوي في المناسبة. لذلك، فهذه الآية شرح لزومية وأحقيقة ما سبق، بمعنى أن يطلب المجد عل قياس، أو بداعي، أنه أعطي سلطاناً ليعطى الحياة الأبدية لكل جسد! 
‏هنا القول: «أعطيته سلطاناً على كل جسد» تفيد بحد ذاتها ألوهيته المطلقة. فـ «كل جسد» تعني «كل بشر» بتعبير العهد القديم. وهذا هو سلطان الله وحده! «يا سامع الصلاة إليك يأتي كل بشر» (مز2:56‏). واعطاء الابن الحق بإعطاء الحياة الأبدية لكل بشر، هي واحدة من المطلقات التي استلمها الابن، فقد أعطاه الآب كل شيء بصورة مطلقة: «الآب يحب الابن. وقد دفع كل شيء في يده» (يو35:3)، «يسوع وهو عالم أن الآب قد دفع كل شيء إلى يديه...» (يو3:13)، وأعطاه الدينونة: «الآب لا يدين أحداً، بل قد أعطى كل الدينونة للابن.» (يو22:5) 
‏من هذا يتبين أن المسيح كان يخدم خدمة المجد، وهذا معنى قول الصوت من السماء: «مّجدتُ»» (يو28:12)، أما طلب المسيح للمستقبل فقد حُفظ له بوعد: «أُمجد أيضاً». 
‏ولكن للأسف فإن خدمة المجد هذه، بالرغم من أنها كانت في صميم المجد، إلا أنها لم تكن مفهومة ولا مُدركة, بل وكان مُفتريأ عليها. هذا يعني أن مجد المسيح في أعماله وحياته كلها على الأرض، كان مختبئاً في النهاية، أو أنه كان يعمل على أساس استعلان النهاية. 
‏«على كل جسد... لكل من أعطيته»: المعنى قد يبدو متضارباً، إذ كيف أعطي الابن سلطاناً على كل جسد، ثم يعود ويقتصر الفعل على من أعطاه الآب فقط ؟! فهل للمسيح سلطان على من يريد الآب أن يعطيهم حياة أبدية؟ نعم، فسلطان الابن مطلق بالفعل على كل جسد، ولكن منهم من لن يقبل الحياة الأبدية التي يدعو إليها الآب، برفضه المسيح، هؤلاء يبقى سلطان المسيح عليهم للدينونة وليس للحياة الأبدية!! 
‏ولكن ما هي الحياة الأبدية التي أعطي الابن سلطاناً أن يعطيها لنا؟
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 نوفمبر 2017)

*3- وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ المسيح الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.
‏الحياة الأبدية:  ​
1- هي اسم قد استخدمه المسيح في إنجيل القديس يوحنا للتعبيرعن نفسه: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة» (يو25:11)، وعن عطائه لهذه الحياة. فلأن له هذه الحياة في ذاته، مثل الآب، فهو يُحيي من يشاء مثل الآب (21:5و26). ‏ولأنه نزل من السماء‏، ودخل العالم ملتحماً فيه بتجسده، فقد أعطى العالم هذه ‏الحياة بجسده (37:6), وفوق كل شيء ، فهو يمنح حياته لأخصائه الذين يلتصقون به ويتبعونه من كل قلوبهم (24:5)، وللذين يسمعونه ويدخل صوته إلى أعماق قلوبهم (24:5‏). وبسبب كل هذا العطاء المتعدد الوسائل للحياة، يقول المسيح إنه هو «الحياة» (25:11)، كقوة فعالة مُحيية . 
‏ولكن كل هذا العطاء يتركز في تقديمنا إلى الله أبيه من خلال عطائه لهذه الحياة (6:14). 
‏أما الوسائل التي استودعها سر الحياة لكي نقربها ونحن في موضعنا على الأرض, دون عناء, فهي تكمن في سر الشكر بكسر الخبز وشرب الكأس بعد البركة (الإفخارستيا) (35:6و48)، وفي سر الماء بالدفن فيه، وكأننا نموت لنحيا ونقوم معه (المعمودية) (5:3‏), وفي سر الكلمة (10:4 و63:6 و68:6), وفي سر الإيمام الحقيقي (38:7‏). 
‏أما كُنة هذه الحياة بالمفهوم الإنساني الاخباري، فهي النور الحقيقي, أنا هو نور العالم, ونور الحياة (12:8)، «والحياة كانت نور الناس» (يو4:1)، النور الذي يدخل الإنسان فيضيء كيانه ويفتح وعيه، ليدرك نفسه فيدرك خالقه. يدخل الإنسان في النور، فيدرك الله، ويعيش فى حضرته (1يو:4:1‏)، لأن «الله نور.» (1يو5:1‏)
‏ب _ «والحياة الأبدية» في إنجيل القديس يوحنا هي المقابل «لملكوت الله» في الثلاثة الأناجيل الأخرى. غير ان اسم «ملكوت الله» هوتعبير من تعابير التراث اليهودي، يفهمه اليهود على أساس أن الله كان يملك على إسرائيل على المستوى الفكري الضيق. في إنجيل يوحنا، المسيح يخاطب العالم كله، فالحياة الأبدية بالنسبة له هي الحياة الأفضل والأعلى والدائمة، بالمقارنة مع الحياة الأقل التي يألقها الناس عامة تحت نور الشمس على الأرض، وفي «ظل الله» وليس في نوره، حياة طبيعتها المادة المحسوسة التي تقيم أودها من أكل وشرب وتنفس، يحكمها الزمان والمكان والحرارة والجاذبية، ومجدها الطول والعرض والإرتفاع. الحياة الأبدية ليست كذلك، فهي حياة متحررة من كل ضوابط المادة. فإن كانت الحياة الحاضرة يلزمها عقل الحسيات والمدركات الحسية، فالعقل لا يصلح كأداة لمعرفة الحياة الأبدية. هنا تنبري الروح الواعية بالعقل العالي الواعي، الذي يدرك المطلقات، من نوع طبيعة الحياة الأبدية نفسها؛ هذا العقل يعمل الآن بصورة جزئية، لذلك فالإنسان أعطي له في هذا الزمان إدراك الله والحياة الأبدية إدراكاً جزئياً. 
‏وكلمة «االحياة الأبدية» ليست غريبة عن الفكر والتراث اليهوديين، فهي واردة في الأسفار بمفهوم معنى الخلاص، بصيغة مبهمة. ولكي نفرق بين الحياة في العالم والحياة مع الله، أعطي للحياة صفة الديمومة الإلهية «الأبدية». فكلمة «الحياة» وهي مُعرفة وموصوفة بالأبدية، تُعرف وتُقرأ على مستوى الإنسان، أما عل مستوى الله والمسيح، فلا يُقال أنه الحياة الأبدية بل «الحياة», كقوة وليس كاسم, فهو الذي يخلق الحياة ويقيمها، وهذا يتضح من وصف المسيح لكلماته الخارجة من فمه بل من كيانه الإلهي: «الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة» (يو63:6)، لأن «الكلمة» في المفهوم الاعتباري العال، هي تعبير عن الذات والكيان (يو68:6‏). 
‏ج- فإذا فهما الحياة الأبدية عل ضوء معنى ملكوت الله، فهي الحياة التي يملك الله عليها بروحه، حيث يحيا الإنسان بقيادة روحه القدوس, وحسب مشيئته، سواء بالفكر أو بالعمل وجعله الغاية لكل شيء. ودخول الإنسان الحياة الأبدية هو كدخوله ملكوت الله، وكأن الإنسان يولد لحياة أعلى، ليس عشوائياً كما يولد الإنسان من بطن أمه, بل بالوعي الجديد لحياة أخرى, حيث عامل الإيمان هو الأساس، فيرتقي الإنسان بأفكاره وأعماله وكل ملكاته، وكأنه خُلق من جديد. وفي الحياة الأبدية, التي يحصل عليها الإنسان, يكون الله قطبها الجاذب وعنصر ديمومتها الفعال، يستمد منه الإنسان صفاته الجديدة، حيث يُقال, عن حق, أن الإنسان يصير شريكاً في الطبيعة الإلهية: «بمعرفة الذق دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة, اللذين بهما قد وُهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة، لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية, هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة.» (1بط3:1-4)
وتكون حيازة الحياة الأبدية، هنا، كالعربون، كسبق مذاق، وهناك بالامتلاك والإقامة. لهذا يُقال عن حق أننا نرث ما لله في المسيح يسوع كأبناء بالتبني. 
د- إعطاء الحياة الأبدية: هنا يجيء إعطاء الآب السلطان للابن على كل جسد، أي على الخليقة البشرية كلها, ليعطي الحياة الأبدية حسب مشيئة الآب، في هذا الزمان استعلاناً سرياً لماهية «الابن» المتجسد, فهو يمتلك الحياة في ذاته أولاً: «لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته، كذلك أعطى الابن أيضاً أن تكون له حياة في ذاته» (يو26:5). ثم إن له سلطان الله في إعطاء الحياة الأبدية منذ الآن: «من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي (مستقبلاً) إلى دينونة، بل (الآن) قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو24:5) 
‏معنى ذلك أن الآب والابن يشتركان معاً في إعطاء الحياة الأبدية، حسب نص الآية: «ليعطي حياة أبدية لكل من أعطيته»؛ المسيح يعطي بالفعل، والآب بالمشيئة والاختيار. ويستحيل فصل الفعل عن المشيئة المتتمة له, ولا المشيئة عن الفعل؛ فالآب «والابن المسيح» يعطيان الحياة الأبدية؛ وبناء على ذلك يتحتم أن تكون الحياة الأبدية هي معرفة الآب والابن معاً، بحيث لو قال المسيح: «وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك» فقط، لاستحال الأمر, لأن الحياة الأبدية أُعطيت بالابن يسوع المسيح. فبدون الابن يسوع المسيح، لا تكون حياة أبدية للناس. وكما أنه بغياب الحياة الأبدية، تغيب معرفة الله في ذاته، وهي المعرفة المؤدية لخلاص الإنسان، وتنحجب طبيعه الله كآب وابن عن الوعي البشري؛ كذلك فإنه بدخول الحياة الأبدية، تنكشف حقيقة الآب والابن، ويدرك الإنسان سر الله والخلاص. 
‏من هذا يتضح حتمية ذكر: «ويسوع المسيح الذى أرسلته» مع «يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك», لأن معرفة الآب والابن هي جوهر الحياة الأبدية، وهي جوهر الإيمان بالتالى؛ هي معرفة ليست بالفكر المجرد، بل بطاقة الحياة الواعية العاملة لحساب الله والحياة الأبدية، كقوة وعي إيماني تقربنا إلى الله، وتحضرنا أمامه. 
ه- ولكن ما هي الحياة الأبدية على مستوى الاختبار؟:  لكي نعرف ما هي الحياة الأبدية على مستوى الاختبار اليومي، يلزم أن نعرف أولاً الفرق بين الحياة الأرضية التي تنتهي بالموت, وبين الحياة الأبدية التي لا يوجد فيها موت. فالحياة المائتة كلها متغيرات؛ فالفرح المعروف فيها قابل للتغيير وينقلب إلى حزن، والسلام ينقلب إلى قلق واضطراب, والحب ينقلب إلى بغضة وكراهية, والأمل والرجاء إلى يأس وقنوط . 
‏أما طبيعة الحياة الأبدية, فكل صفاتها وأحوالها دائمة, غير قابلة للتغيير للضد, بل إلى الأفضل دائماً. 
‏والآن، فإن كل مؤمن بالمسيح لا بد وأن يكون قد جاز فترة من فترات الفرح الروحي المبهج، وحمل أثارها في نفسه، يذكرها فتنتعش روحه، سواء كان ذلك على أثر سماع عظة أو قراءة كتاب روحي أو فصل من الإنجيل أو أثناء الصلاة. تلك اللحظات التي لا زالت منطبعة في نفسه وروحه، هي لحظة من لحظات الحياة الأبدية, ومذاقها فوق الطبيعة، وهي كافية أن تعزي الإنسان أثناء مصادماته لتجارب الحياة. ولكن يوجد مؤمنون جازوا فترات أطول، من هذا النوع من الفرح أو السلام أو الغبطة الروحية» حيث صارت لهم مجالاً دائمأ يلوذون به في مواجهة العواصف وزعازع الحياة الأرضية. 
‏وما يُقال عن الفرح، يُقال عن السلام الروحي, وكل تذوقات نعم الحياة الأبدية الأخرى التي تطفح على النفس, فتملأها هدوءا وطمأنينة ورجاء وعفة وقداسة وتمجيدا دائماً والتصاقا حاراً بالرب. وهؤلاء الذين يذوقون هذه يختبرون الصلاة بالروح, والسجود بالروح، والتسبيح بالروح، ببهجة تفوق العقل.
هذه هي الحياة الأبدية، وهذا هو سبق مذاقها. وأوضح صفاتها، أن أثرها لا يزول على مدى عمر الإنسان كله, وهي تجعله يسخر من تقلبات الأيام والسنين, وتبقى حصناً أميناً للنفس. 
‏هذه هي الحياة الأبدية المبهجة التي سوف نحيا ملئها فوق. هذه هي الحياة الأبدية التي هي عينها الحضرة الإلهية، وهي نفسها تذوق العشرة مع المسيح, بل هي حياة المسيح والآب. لذلك يقول القديس يوحنا، إنه لما ظهرت الحياة الأبدية في شخص يسوع المسيح، والتي كانت مخفية في الله، ورآها في شخصه، وشاهدها بروحه في تعاليمه, ولمسها بقلبه وروحه لمس اليد, صارت له شركة مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح (أقرأ 1يو1:1-4)؛ أي أن معرفة الآب وابنه يسوع المسيح، بالاستعلان، هي عينها الحياة الأبدية, وهي عينها الشركة مع الآب والمسيح! بل والإخبار بها يعطي نفس الشركة: «الذي رأيناه وسمعناه, نخبركم به، لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا.» (1يو3:1) 
«أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته»: 
«يعرفوك»: صيغة الفعل هنا استمرارية، فنحن هنا بصدد الحياة الدائمة والأبدية. والمعرفة هنا منصبة على «أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك» أي الآب؛ و«يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته» هوا الابن المتكلم عن نفسه ولكن بصيغة الغائب. ومعرفة الله ليست كمعرفة الناس أو الأشياء أو المعارف العالمية. فأداة معرفة الدنيا هي العقل المحسوس العامل بالمخ البشري. وأما معرفة الله، فلا تؤتى بالعقل، بل بالوعي الروحي, وهو العقل أو الذهن العالي المختص بالمطلقات, وهذا يكتسب المعرفة بالاستعلان، أي يُستعلن له الحق، فيدركه. والاستعلان يأتيه من فوق، من خارج الكيان الإنساني، بالخبر الإلهي، أي بالبشارة بأمور الله المفرحة والسارة، سواء بالكلمة المنطوقة أو المكتوبة أو الرؤيا: « إن كان منكم نبي للرب, فبالرؤيا أستعلن له, في الحلم اكلمه, وأما عبدي موسى، فليس هكذا بل هو أمين في كل بيتي، فما إلى فم وعياناً أتكلم معه, لا بالألغاز, وشبة الرب يعاين.» (عد6:12-8) 
‏والمسيح افتتح عهد الملكوت أو الحياة الأبدية للانسان، على مستوى كلمته: «الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة» (يو63:6). هنا المسيح يُعرفنا بالحياة التي فيه، بواسطة سماع الكلمة وقبولها: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: الحق الحق اقول لكم: إن من يسمع كلامي, ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.» (يو24:5) 
‏التعرف على المسيح، هو هو التعرف على الآب, لأن رسالة المسيح هي استعلان الآب الذي فيه، بالكلمة والعمل: «الذي رآني, فقد رأى الآب» (يو9:14)). فالمسيح هو مستعلن الآب. والتعرف على المسيح والآب هو الحياة الأبدية. على أن المعرفة هنا لا يمكن أن تسمى معرفة فكرية أوعقلية, بل معرفة بالا ستعلان، أي كشفت الحقيقة؛ والحقيقة لا تنكشف إلا لمستحقيها، أي تُستعلن للآخذين فقط. فالله يُستعلن، أو يُعرف معرفة حقيقية لأخصائه، أي الذين له، أى الذين امتلكهم وامتلكوه. فالمعرفة للآب والابن هي بعينها شركة مع الآب والابن, كما يُعلن القديس يوحنا: «فإن الحياة أُظهرت، وقد رأينا، ونشهد، ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب، وأُظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه, نخبركم به, كي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا, وأما شركتثا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح.» (1يو2:1-3) 
‏واضح هنا أن «الحياة» هي المسيح، و»أظهرت» بالتجسد, وقد اأُستعلنت في المسيح، فعرفوا الآب والابن. وما أدركه القديس يوحنا بالاستعلان المباشر بمعاشرته للمسيح نفسه، ينقله لنا، أي ينقل الاستعلان الذي حصل عليه، ينقله لنا بالخبر، ونحن من هذا الخبر نحصل على الاستعلان كاملاً بالإيمان بصدق الإنجيل. أما القديس يوحنا فبالاستعلان الذي بالإيمان حصل على شركة في المسيح والآب, وهو يدعونا إلى نفس الشركة معه، على مستوى تصديق الإيمان لقبول الاستعلان. هذه هي «معرفة» الآب والابن. 
‏كما نلاحظ في هذه ‏الآية (17:3‏) أن «معرفة الآب» تساوي «معرفة يسوع المسيح» في بلوغ الحياة الأبدية. هذا التساوي هو على مستوى الفعل والعمل. هنا ممارسة حقيقية نحصل بها حالياً على الغبطة، التي هي عربون سعادتنا القاد‏مة الدائمة. ولكن ملء معرفة الآب والمسيح مذخوة لنا في الحياة الأخرى، التي هي بعينها ممارسة سعاد‏ة الحياة الأبدية ذاتها. 
‏في سفر الرؤيا نجد أن الصفات الأساسية التي بها يُخاطب الله الآب هي نفسها التي يُخاطب بها ويوصف المسيح الممجد. ففي الآية (10:6) نسمع أرواح الشهداء تصرخ لدى الله قائلة: «وصرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين: حتى متى أيها السيد القدوس والحق لا تقضى وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض», ثم نجد الوحي يصف المسيح بنفس الصفات: «هذا يقوله القدوس الحق الذي له مفتاح داودى الذي يفتح ولا أحد يُغلق, ويُغلق ولا أحد يفتح.» (رؤ7:3).
«أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك, ‏ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته»: المسيح يوجه الكلام للآب. ولكن كما يوجه المسيح الكلام للأب، نوجه نحن نفس الكلام للمسيح، حيث نقول: «أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك». لأن صفة الألوهية هي للآب كما للابن، وصفة الحق هي للآب كما للابن, لأن الحق في المفهوم اليهودي ينصب على أمانة الله، واستقامة وصاياه، واستجابته لسؤال الإنسان البار، ووفائه بوعده إذا وعد. ها يظهر الإتجاه الفعلي العملي «للحق». وبالمفهوم الهلليني (أي اليوناني)، فإن الحق هو ما ليس «شبه حق», فهو ليس خيالاً أو كذباً، أي الاتجاه الفكري التصوري. والمسيح هو كذلك بالمفهومين: فهو«الصادق الأمين» (رؤ14:3؛ 11:19). وصفة «الواحدية» هي للآب كما للابن، لأنها صفة الطبيعة والجوهر الإهي أساساً. فالطبيعة الإلهية بسيطة بساطة مطلقة، أي غير غير مركبة، فالإنسان له طبيعة مركبة من جسد ونفس وروح، الله ليس كذلك. فالله روح كُلى مُطلق، لهذا يستحيل معه الثنائية، كما يستحيل فيه التقسيم أو الانقسام. فالله واحد كلي صاف، فالآب واحد، والابن واحد، لأن جوهرهما واحد بسيط غير منقسم قط. 
‏من ها نفهم صفة الواحدية لله، أنها صفة جوهرية من وقع طبيعته وليس من جهة عدده؛ فحينما نقول: «الله واحد» فنحن نتعمق طبيعته، لا درءأ لتعدد الآلهة، ولكن وصفاً لحقيقة الله ذاته، على أن «الواحد المطلق» هو بآن واحد «الحق المطلق» وهو هو «الإله الواحد» حتماً. 
‏ولكن المسيح جاء ليعلن الآب المحتجب. فمعرفة الآب يستحيل أن تتم بدون المسيح، الذي جاء ليستعلنه، ويستعلنه في ذاته، وفي طبيعته. فذكر المسيح مع الله الآب، هو بقصد التكميل الاستعلاني وليس الإضافة. وكما أن الابن يُمجد الآب، والآب يُمجد الابن، كذلك فالابن يستعلن الآب، والآب يستعلن الابن بالروح الذي أرسله. لذلك، يستحيل معرفة أحدها بدون الآخر. لذلك يقول المسيح ما هو مُعتبر تحصيل حاصل، أن «الحياة الأبدية هي أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته». وكأنما هو يقول: إن الحياة الأبدية هي معرفة الآب والابن, الله الواحد بذاته. 
‏والمسيح لم يقل هذا بصيغة المتكلم، لأن الممطق يمنع القول بأن الإله الحقيقي هو «أنت وأنا»، فقال بصيغة الغائب: «أنت, وهو» حيث مضمون «هو» في المفهوم اليهودي اللاهوتي بحسب الأسفار المقدسة تعني «الإله» في أبغ تعبير سري، هذا إذا جاءت من موقف المتكلم، كما وردت بالعبري مئات المرات في الأسفار المقدسة «أنا هو» الله.
‏وتطبيقاً لما قلناه, نقرأ للقديس يوحنا في رسالته الاولى: «ونحن في الحق, في ابنه يسوع المسيح, هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية» (ايو20:5). وواضح هنا أن القديس يوحنا يعطي للمسيح كل الصفات التي لله الآب بلا تفريق، وهذا يعني بصورة جلية أن المسيح يسوع هو الاستعلان الكامل لله الآب الحامل لكل مفاته، الذي فيه وبه يُعرف الله الآب معرفة حقيقية وكاملة, وأن ملء الله الآب الكامل فيه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 نوفمبر 2017)

*3- وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ المسيح الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ.
‏الحياة الأبدية:  ​
1- هي اسم قد استخدمه المسيح في إنجيل القديس يوحنا للتعبيرعن نفسه: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة» (يو25:11)، وعن عطائه لهذه الحياة. فلأن له هذه الحياة في ذاته، مثل الآب، فهو يُحيي من يشاء مثل الآب (21:5و26). ‏ولأنه نزل من السماء‏، ودخل العالم ملتحماً فيه بتجسده، فقد أعطى العالم هذه ‏الحياة بجسده (37:6), وفوق كل شيء ، فهو يمنح حياته لأخصائه الذين يلتصقون به ويتبعونه من كل قلوبهم (24:5)، وللذين يسمعونه ويدخل صوته إلى أعماق قلوبهم (24:5‏). وبسبب كل هذا العطاء المتعدد الوسائل للحياة، يقول المسيح إنه هو «الحياة» (25:11)، كقوة فعالة مُحيية . 
‏ولكن كل هذا العطاء يتركز في تقديمنا إلى الله أبيه من خلال عطائه لهذه الحياة (6:14). 
‏أما الوسائل التي استودعها سر الحياة لكي نقربها ونحن في موضعنا على الأرض, دون عناء, فهي تكمن في سر الشكر بكسر الخبز وشرب الكأس بعد البركة (الإفخارستيا) (35:6و48)، وفي سر الماء بالدفن فيه، وكأننا نموت لنحيا ونقوم معه (المعمودية) (5:3‏), وفي سر الكلمة (10:4 و63:6 و68:6), وفي سر الإيمام الحقيقي (38:7‏). 
‏أما كُنة هذه الحياة بالمفهوم الإنساني الاخباري، فهي النور الحقيقي, أنا هو نور العالم, ونور الحياة (12:8)، «والحياة كانت نور الناس» (يو4:1)، النور الذي يدخل الإنسان فيضيء كيانه ويفتح وعيه، ليدرك نفسه فيدرك خالقه. يدخل الإنسان في النور، فيدرك الله، ويعيش فى حضرته (1يو:4:1‏)، لأن «الله نور.» (1يو5:1‏)
‏ب _ «والحياة الأبدية» في إنجيل القديس يوحنا هي المقابل «لملكوت الله» في الثلاثة الأناجيل الأخرى. غير ان اسم «ملكوت الله» هوتعبير من تعابير التراث اليهودي، يفهمه اليهود على أساس أن الله كان يملك على إسرائيل على المستوى الفكري الضيق. في إنجيل يوحنا، المسيح يخاطب العالم كله، فالحياة الأبدية بالنسبة له هي الحياة الأفضل والأعلى والدائمة، بالمقارنة مع الحياة الأقل التي يألقها الناس عامة تحت نور الشمس على الأرض، وفي «ظل الله» وليس في نوره، حياة طبيعتها المادة المحسوسة التي تقيم أودها من أكل وشرب وتنفس، يحكمها الزمان والمكان والحرارة والجاذبية، ومجدها الطول والعرض والإرتفاع. الحياة الأبدية ليست كذلك، فهي حياة متحررة من كل ضوابط المادة. فإن كانت الحياة الحاضرة يلزمها عقل الحسيات والمدركات الحسية، فالعقل لا يصلح كأداة لمعرفة الحياة الأبدية. هنا تنبري الروح الواعية بالعقل العالي الواعي، الذي يدرك المطلقات، من نوع طبيعة الحياة الأبدية نفسها؛ هذا العقل يعمل الآن بصورة جزئية، لذلك فالإنسان أعطي له في هذا الزمان إدراك الله والحياة الأبدية إدراكاً جزئياً. 
‏وكلمة «االحياة الأبدية» ليست غريبة عن الفكر والتراث اليهوديين، فهي واردة في الأسفار بمفهوم معنى الخلاص، بصيغة مبهمة. ولكي نفرق بين الحياة في العالم والحياة مع الله، أعطي للحياة صفة الديمومة الإلهية «الأبدية». فكلمة «الحياة» وهي مُعرفة وموصوفة بالأبدية، تُعرف وتُقرأ على مستوى الإنسان، أما عل مستوى الله والمسيح، فلا يُقال أنه الحياة الأبدية بل «الحياة», كقوة وليس كاسم, فهو الذي يخلق الحياة ويقيمها، وهذا يتضح من وصف المسيح لكلماته الخارجة من فمه بل من كيانه الإلهي: «الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة» (يو63:6)، لأن «الكلمة» في المفهوم الاعتباري العال، هي تعبير عن الذات والكيان (يو68:6‏). 
‏ج- فإذا فهما الحياة الأبدية عل ضوء معنى ملكوت الله، فهي الحياة التي يملك الله عليها بروحه، حيث يحيا الإنسان بقيادة روحه القدوس, وحسب مشيئته، سواء بالفكر أو بالعمل وجعله الغاية لكل شيء. ودخول الإنسان الحياة الأبدية هو كدخوله ملكوت الله، وكأن الإنسان يولد لحياة أعلى، ليس عشوائياً كما يولد الإنسان من بطن أمه, بل بالوعي الجديد لحياة أخرى, حيث عامل الإيمان هو الأساس، فيرتقي الإنسان بأفكاره وأعماله وكل ملكاته، وكأنه خُلق من جديد. وفي الحياة الأبدية, التي يحصل عليها الإنسان, يكون الله قطبها الجاذب وعنصر ديمومتها الفعال، يستمد منه الإنسان صفاته الجديدة، حيث يُقال, عن حق, أن الإنسان يصير شريكاً في الطبيعة الإلهية: «بمعرفة الذق دعانا بالمجد والفضيلة, اللذين بهما قد وُهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة، لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية, هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة.» (1بط3:1-4)
وتكون حيازة الحياة الأبدية، هنا، كالعربون، كسبق مذاق، وهناك بالامتلاك والإقامة. لهذا يُقال عن حق أننا نرث ما لله في المسيح يسوع كأبناء بالتبني. 
د- إعطاء الحياة الأبدية: هنا يجيء إعطاء الآب السلطان للابن على كل جسد، أي على الخليقة البشرية كلها, ليعطي الحياة الأبدية حسب مشيئة الآب، في هذا الزمان استعلاناً سرياً لماهية «الابن» المتجسد, فهو يمتلك الحياة في ذاته أولاً: «لأنه كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته، كذلك أعطى الابن أيضاً أن تكون له حياة في ذاته» (يو26:5). ثم إن له سلطان الله في إعطاء الحياة الأبدية منذ الآن: «من يسمع كلامي ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي (مستقبلاً) إلى دينونة، بل (الآن) قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة» (يو24:5) 
‏معنى ذلك أن الآب والابن يشتركان معاً في إعطاء الحياة الأبدية، حسب نص الآية: «ليعطي حياة أبدية لكل من أعطيته»؛ المسيح يعطي بالفعل، والآب بالمشيئة والاختيار. ويستحيل فصل الفعل عن المشيئة المتتمة له, ولا المشيئة عن الفعل؛ فالآب «والابن المسيح» يعطيان الحياة الأبدية؛ وبناء على ذلك يتحتم أن تكون الحياة الأبدية هي معرفة الآب والابن معاً، بحيث لو قال المسيح: «وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك» فقط، لاستحال الأمر, لأن الحياة الأبدية أُعطيت بالابن يسوع المسيح. فبدون الابن يسوع المسيح، لا تكون حياة أبدية للناس. وكما أنه بغياب الحياة الأبدية، تغيب معرفة الله في ذاته، وهي المعرفة المؤدية لخلاص الإنسان، وتنحجب طبيعه الله كآب وابن عن الوعي البشري؛ كذلك فإنه بدخول الحياة الأبدية، تنكشف حقيقة الآب والابن، ويدرك الإنسان سر الله والخلاص. 
‏من هذا يتضح حتمية ذكر: «ويسوع المسيح الذى أرسلته» مع «يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك», لأن معرفة الآب والابن هي جوهر الحياة الأبدية، وهي جوهر الإيمان بالتالى؛ هي معرفة ليست بالفكر المجرد، بل بطاقة الحياة الواعية العاملة لحساب الله والحياة الأبدية، كقوة وعي إيماني تقربنا إلى الله، وتحضرنا أمامه. 
ه- ولكن ما هي الحياة الأبدية على مستوى الاختبار؟:  لكي نعرف ما هي الحياة الأبدية على مستوى الاختبار اليومي، يلزم أن نعرف أولاً الفرق بين الحياة الأرضية التي تنتهي بالموت, وبين الحياة الأبدية التي لا يوجد فيها موت. فالحياة المائتة كلها متغيرات؛ فالفرح المعروف فيها قابل للتغيير وينقلب إلى حزن، والسلام ينقلب إلى قلق واضطراب, والحب ينقلب إلى بغضة وكراهية, والأمل والرجاء إلى يأس وقنوط . 
‏أما طبيعة الحياة الأبدية, فكل صفاتها وأحوالها دائمة, غير قابلة للتغيير للضد, بل إلى الأفضل دائماً. 
‏والآن، فإن كل مؤمن بالمسيح لا بد وأن يكون قد جاز فترة من فترات الفرح الروحي المبهج، وحمل أثارها في نفسه، يذكرها فتنتعش روحه، سواء كان ذلك على أثر سماع عظة أو قراءة كتاب روحي أو فصل من الإنجيل أو أثناء الصلاة. تلك اللحظات التي لا زالت منطبعة في نفسه وروحه، هي لحظة من لحظات الحياة الأبدية, ومذاقها فوق الطبيعة، وهي كافية أن تعزي الإنسان أثناء مصادماته لتجارب الحياة. ولكن يوجد مؤمنون جازوا فترات أطول، من هذا النوع من الفرح أو السلام أو الغبطة الروحية» حيث صارت لهم مجالاً دائمأ يلوذون به في مواجهة العواصف وزعازع الحياة الأرضية. 
‏وما يُقال عن الفرح، يُقال عن السلام الروحي, وكل تذوقات نعم الحياة الأبدية الأخرى التي تطفح على النفس, فتملأها هدوءا وطمأنينة ورجاء وعفة وقداسة وتمجيدا دائماً والتصاقا حاراً بالرب. وهؤلاء الذين يذوقون هذه يختبرون الصلاة بالروح, والسجود بالروح، والتسبيح بالروح، ببهجة تفوق العقل.
هذه هي الحياة الأبدية، وهذا هو سبق مذاقها. وأوضح صفاتها، أن أثرها لا يزول على مدى عمر الإنسان كله, وهي تجعله يسخر من تقلبات الأيام والسنين, وتبقى حصناً أميناً للنفس. 
‏هذه هي الحياة الأبدية المبهجة التي سوف نحيا ملئها فوق. هذه هي الحياة الأبدية التي هي عينها الحضرة الإلهية، وهي نفسها تذوق العشرة مع المسيح, بل هي حياة المسيح والآب. لذلك يقول القديس يوحنا، إنه لما ظهرت الحياة الأبدية في شخص يسوع المسيح، والتي كانت مخفية في الله، ورآها في شخصه، وشاهدها بروحه في تعاليمه, ولمسها بقلبه وروحه لمس اليد, صارت له شركة مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح (أقرأ 1يو1:1-4)؛ أي أن معرفة الآب وابنه يسوع المسيح، بالاستعلان، هي عينها الحياة الأبدية, وهي عينها الشركة مع الآب والمسيح! بل والإخبار بها يعطي نفس الشركة: «الذي رأيناه وسمعناه, نخبركم به، لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا.» (1يو3:1) 
«أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته»: 
«يعرفوك»: صيغة الفعل هنا استمرارية، فنحن هنا بصدد الحياة الدائمة والأبدية. والمعرفة هنا منصبة على «أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك» أي الآب؛ و«يسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته» هوا الابن المتكلم عن نفسه ولكن بصيغة الغائب. ومعرفة الله ليست كمعرفة الناس أو الأشياء أو المعارف العالمية. فأداة معرفة الدنيا هي العقل المحسوس العامل بالمخ البشري. وأما معرفة الله، فلا تؤتى بالعقل، بل بالوعي الروحي, وهو العقل أو الذهن العالي المختص بالمطلقات, وهذا يكتسب المعرفة بالاستعلان، أي يُستعلن له الحق، فيدركه. والاستعلان يأتيه من فوق، من خارج الكيان الإنساني، بالخبر الإلهي، أي بالبشارة بأمور الله المفرحة والسارة، سواء بالكلمة المنطوقة أو المكتوبة أو الرؤيا: « إن كان منكم نبي للرب, فبالرؤيا أستعلن له, في الحلم اكلمه, وأما عبدي موسى، فليس هكذا بل هو أمين في كل بيتي، فما إلى فم وعياناً أتكلم معه, لا بالألغاز, وشبة الرب يعاين.» (عد6:12-8) 
‏والمسيح افتتح عهد الملكوت أو الحياة الأبدية للانسان، على مستوى كلمته: «الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة» (يو63:6). هنا المسيح يُعرفنا بالحياة التي فيه، بواسطة سماع الكلمة وقبولها: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: الحق الحق اقول لكم: إن من يسمع كلامي, ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني، فله حياة أبدية، ولا يأتي إلى دينونة، بل قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة.» (يو24:5) 
‏التعرف على المسيح، هو هو التعرف على الآب, لأن رسالة المسيح هي استعلان الآب الذي فيه، بالكلمة والعمل: «الذي رآني, فقد رأى الآب» (يو9:14)). فالمسيح هو مستعلن الآب. والتعرف على المسيح والآب هو الحياة الأبدية. على أن المعرفة هنا لا يمكن أن تسمى معرفة فكرية أوعقلية, بل معرفة بالا ستعلان، أي كشفت الحقيقة؛ والحقيقة لا تنكشف إلا لمستحقيها، أي تُستعلن للآخذين فقط. فالله يُستعلن، أو يُعرف معرفة حقيقية لأخصائه، أي الذين له، أى الذين امتلكهم وامتلكوه. فالمعرفة للآب والابن هي بعينها شركة مع الآب والابن, كما يُعلن القديس يوحنا: «فإن الحياة أُظهرت، وقد رأينا، ونشهد، ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب، وأُظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه, نخبركم به, كي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا, وأما شركتثا نحن فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح.» (1يو2:1-3) 
‏واضح هنا أن «الحياة» هي المسيح، و»أظهرت» بالتجسد, وقد اأُستعلنت في المسيح، فعرفوا الآب والابن. وما أدركه القديس يوحنا بالاستعلان المباشر بمعاشرته للمسيح نفسه، ينقله لنا، أي ينقل الاستعلان الذي حصل عليه، ينقله لنا بالخبر، ونحن من هذا الخبر نحصل على الاستعلان كاملاً بالإيمان بصدق الإنجيل. أما القديس يوحنا فبالاستعلان الذي بالإيمان حصل على شركة في المسيح والآب, وهو يدعونا إلى نفس الشركة معه، على مستوى تصديق الإيمان لقبول الاستعلان. هذه هي «معرفة» الآب والابن. 
‏كما نلاحظ في هذه ‏الآية (17:3‏) أن «معرفة الآب» تساوي «معرفة يسوع المسيح» في بلوغ الحياة الأبدية. هذا التساوي هو على مستوى الفعل والعمل. هنا ممارسة حقيقية نحصل بها حالياً على الغبطة، التي هي عربون سعادتنا القاد‏مة الدائمة. ولكن ملء معرفة الآب والمسيح مذخوة لنا في الحياة الأخرى، التي هي بعينها ممارسة سعاد‏ة الحياة الأبدية ذاتها. 
‏في سفر الرؤيا نجد أن الصفات الأساسية التي بها يُخاطب الله الآب هي نفسها التي يُخاطب بها ويوصف المسيح الممجد. ففي الآية (10:6) نسمع أرواح الشهداء تصرخ لدى الله قائلة: «وصرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين: حتى متى أيها السيد القدوس والحق لا تقضى وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض», ثم نجد الوحي يصف المسيح بنفس الصفات: «هذا يقوله القدوس الحق الذي له مفتاح داودى الذي يفتح ولا أحد يُغلق, ويُغلق ولا أحد يفتح.» (رؤ7:3).
«أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك, ‏ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته»: المسيح يوجه الكلام للآب. ولكن كما يوجه المسيح الكلام للأب، نوجه نحن نفس الكلام للمسيح، حيث نقول: «أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك». لأن صفة الألوهية هي للآب كما للابن، وصفة الحق هي للآب كما للابن, لأن الحق في المفهوم اليهودي ينصب على أمانة الله، واستقامة وصاياه، واستجابته لسؤال الإنسان البار، ووفائه بوعده إذا وعد. ها يظهر الإتجاه الفعلي العملي «للحق». وبالمفهوم الهلليني (أي اليوناني)، فإن الحق هو ما ليس «شبه حق», فهو ليس خيالاً أو كذباً، أي الاتجاه الفكري التصوري. والمسيح هو كذلك بالمفهومين: فهو«الصادق الأمين» (رؤ14:3؛ 11:19). وصفة «الواحدية» هي للآب كما للابن، لأنها صفة الطبيعة والجوهر الإهي أساساً. فالطبيعة الإلهية بسيطة بساطة مطلقة، أي غير غير مركبة، فالإنسان له طبيعة مركبة من جسد ونفس وروح، الله ليس كذلك. فالله روح كُلى مُطلق، لهذا يستحيل معه الثنائية، كما يستحيل فيه التقسيم أو الانقسام. فالله واحد كلي صاف، فالآب واحد، والابن واحد، لأن جوهرهما واحد بسيط غير منقسم قط. 
‏من ها نفهم صفة الواحدية لله، أنها صفة جوهرية من وقع طبيعته وليس من جهة عدده؛ فحينما نقول: «الله واحد» فنحن نتعمق طبيعته، لا درءأ لتعدد الآلهة، ولكن وصفاً لحقيقة الله ذاته، على أن «الواحد المطلق» هو بآن واحد «الحق المطلق» وهو هو «الإله الواحد» حتماً. 
‏ولكن المسيح جاء ليعلن الآب المحتجب. فمعرفة الآب يستحيل أن تتم بدون المسيح، الذي جاء ليستعلنه، ويستعلنه في ذاته، وفي طبيعته. فذكر المسيح مع الله الآب، هو بقصد التكميل الاستعلاني وليس الإضافة. وكما أن الابن يُمجد الآب، والآب يُمجد الابن، كذلك فالابن يستعلن الآب، والآب يستعلن الابن بالروح الذي أرسله. لذلك، يستحيل معرفة أحدها بدون الآخر. لذلك يقول المسيح ما هو مُعتبر تحصيل حاصل، أن «الحياة الأبدية هي أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته». وكأنما هو يقول: إن الحياة الأبدية هي معرفة الآب والابن, الله الواحد بذاته. 
‏والمسيح لم يقل هذا بصيغة المتكلم، لأن الممطق يمنع القول بأن الإله الحقيقي هو «أنت وأنا»، فقال بصيغة الغائب: «أنت, وهو» حيث مضمون «هو» في المفهوم اليهودي اللاهوتي بحسب الأسفار المقدسة تعني «الإله» في أبغ تعبير سري، هذا إذا جاءت من موقف المتكلم، كما وردت بالعبري مئات المرات في الأسفار المقدسة «أنا هو» الله.
‏وتطبيقاً لما قلناه, نقرأ للقديس يوحنا في رسالته الاولى: «ونحن في الحق, في ابنه يسوع المسيح, هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية» (ايو20:5). وواضح هنا أن القديس يوحنا يعطي للمسيح كل الصفات التي لله الآب بلا تفريق، وهذا يعني بصورة جلية أن المسيح يسوع هو الاستعلان الكامل لله الآب الحامل لكل مفاته، الذي فيه وبه يُعرف الله الآب معرفة حقيقية وكاملة, وأن ملء الله الآب الكامل فيه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 نوفمبر 2017)

*4- أَنَا مَجَّدْتُكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَعْمَلَ قَدْ أَكْمَلْتُهُ.
5- وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.​
‏الآيتان هنا مترابطتان, وكأنهما شطران لبيت شعر واحد. مضمونه: «أنا مجدتك على الأرض, والآن مجدني أنت في السماء». كان المجد الذي طلبه المسيح في أول صلاته: «مجد ابنك», يختص بتدخل الآب لتكميل باقي المهمة العظمى، وهي الجزء الأكثر إيلاماً وإذلالاً لابن الله في عملية الموت, بكل ما تثمله من العار والهزيمة الصورية. 
‏أما المجد الذي يطلبه هنا, فهو مجد الاستحقاق للعمل، وكأنه قد اكمل «الآن» على الأرض وهو على عتبة الانطلاق إلى الآب. إذ لم يعد سبب للبقاء في حالة الإخلاء التي بقي فيها لحين تكميل المهمة العظمى. 
‏أما طلب المجد في البداية، فالمسيح قدمه بصيغة الغائب غير المباشرة: «ابنك». ولكن هنا يقدم الطلب بصيغة المتكلم : «أنا», لأن الأول يختص بعلاقة عامة، الابن بالآب. أما في الثاني فيسوع المسيح يتكلم على الأرض بمواجهة في حالة التجسد، وقد أكمل الابن المهمة. ولكن في كلتا الحالتين تظهر العلاقة الوثيقة بين الآب والابن بصورة صارخة. 
«أنا مجدتك على الأرض»: الرسالة التاريخية أُكملت, وهي بحكم المنتهية، وجاهزة الآن لتقديم الختام. صحيح أنها في اتضاع العبد، ولكن العبد نجح في اتضاعه الكامل وطاعته المطلقة في تنفيذ المهمة، وأكمل استعلان ‏الآب بالقول والعمل والآية. وهذا قمة التمجيد للاب. فتمجيد الآب تم باستعلان ابوته للمسيح وللانسان في كل العالم. هذا نراه اليوم بعد ألفي سنة بصورة فائقة النجاح، فاكل ينادي الآب: «يا آبانا»‏، بألوف وملايين الأفواه والقلوب، في كل يوم، بل في كل لحظة. 
‏أما تمجيد المسيح على الأرض، فقد تم باستعلان بنوته لله، وهذا صار دستور إيمان كل مسيحيي العالم . 
‏وأما تمجيده في السماء، فقد حازه بالدرجة الاولى، إذ صار المسيح والآب واحداً في كل إيمان. 
‏ومن الآن والى الأبد سيظل تمجيد الله الآب يتم عن طريق تمجيد الابن يسوع المسيح وبه. فبدون الابن، لا يُمجد الآب، لأنه لا يوجد إلا وسيط واحد بين الله والناس، يسوع المسيح، ولأن بدون استعلان الابن (تمجيده) لا يُستعلن الآب (تمجيده). فالتمجيد هو إعلاذ الحق. فهو والاستعلان واحد. 
‏«العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل, قد أكملته»: «أكملته»، تفيد الكمال أكثر مما تفيد الانتهاء منه، ويتضح ذلك من المقابل اللاتيني consommasi، وقد سبق أذ استخدم الإنجيل نفس اللفظة «أكمل» كمعيار أساسي وضعه المسيح نصب عينيه مذ البداية: «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله» (يو34:4). واللفظتان العربيتان «أكمل», و«أتمم» لا تفيدان صميم المعنى الذي يهدف إلى «الكمال» أي التكميل على مستوى الكمال. فعمل المسيح يفوق معنى الأداء وحسب!! 
‏وقول المسيح من العمل ككل أنه قد «أُعطي له»، يفيد أنه يعمل عمل طاعة المشيئة الآبوية. فالعمل لم يختاره المسيح لنفسه، لذلك حُسب بالفعل أنه ذبيحة وفداء، كإسحق تحت يد إبراهيم مربوطاً. وقد سبق المسيح وأوضح هذا مرارا: «لأن الأعمال التي أعطاني الآب لأكملهت، هذه الأعمال بعينها التي أنا أعملها هي تشهد لى أن الآب قد أرسلني» (يو36:5). لهذا يستعذب النساك والرهبان الطاعة، وبالأخص إذا كانت تحت يد شديدة، للقيام بأعمال شاقة أو حقيرة، إذ تُحسب لدى الضمير الصاحي والنفس الواعية أنها ذبيحة مقبولة لدى الله. ولا يستثقل العمل الحقير إلا الجهال الذين لم تنفتح بصيرتهم بعد على ذبيحة المسيح. ولذلك قيل أيضاً عن موس النبي: «... مفضلاً بالآحرى أن يُذل مع شعب الله، على أن يكون له تمتع وقتي بالخطية، حاسباً عار المسيح غنى أعظم من خزائن ممصر، لأنه كان ينظر إلى المجازاة.» (عب25:11-26) 
«والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عنه ذاتك, بالمجد الذي كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم»:  الآن في فم المسيح رفيقة الساعة التي جاء من أجلها، وقد أكمل ذبيحة التاريخ الطوعية التوافقية بحسب مشيئة الآب تماماً وكمالاً، وقد أضمر لنفسه ما أضمر اليهود ضده وكما صمم عدو البشرية لهم، أن يُكمل ذبيحة تواضعه بذبيحة موته, موت الصليب. والآن المسيح يطلب أن يرتفع ابن الإنسان من الأرض إلى السماء، لأن عمل المسيح على الأرض وعمله في السماء وحدة واحدة لا تتجزأ!! والآن، وهو يطلب المجد والبهجة، كختام لعمله المضني على الأرض الذي أكمله في عمق التاريخ الإنساني الحزين، يطلب في الحقيقة تجلي تاريخ الإنسان وبلوغ نهايته المفرحة، وبالتال تجلي الخليقة العتيقة, بعد أن دان عالم الظلمة الذي رفض أن يتبع النور، وطرح رئيسه خارج دائرة التجديد، وقاد عالم الإنسان في النور كخليقة أخرى تماماً، وأدخلها في مجالها الأعلى الاخروي. وهي وإن بدت محصورة نوعا ما في شخصه, إنما كان هو ولا يزال كباكورة وكسابق لأجلنا. فالذين دخلوا معه، ويدخلون كل يوم، هم شهادة مدموغة بالتحول الخفي والسري الذي يتغير به العالم دون ضجيج. وهكذا تم، بالمسيح, القول الأول: «فيه كانت الحياة، والحياة كانت نور الناس.» (يو3:1‏) 
«عند ذاتك»:  ‏حيث تترجم "عند" أحيانأ «مع». ففي الآية (يو38:8): «أنا أتكلم بما رأيت عنه أبي»، وفي الآية (يو17:14) : «... لأنه ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم». ولكن بالنسبة للمسيح والآب، فمجد الابن ومجد الآب هما المجد الواحد للذات الإلهية. فكلمة «عند ذاتك» تأتي هنا بمعنى الاتصال اللاهوتي المباشر الذي يفيد استعلان الوحدة القائمة بالمجد في الله بين الآب والابن. هنا عودة إلى القول الأول: «وكان الكلمة الله» (يو1:1)، لأن طلب المسيح أن يأخذ المجد الذي كان له عند ذات الآب قبل كون العالم، هو بالنسبة لنا مقارنة استعلانية واضحة بين حالة المسيح الآن في الجسد، وحالته قبل تجسد «الكلمة». الآن في تخل طوعى عن مجده لتأدية مهمة لا تقبل الظهور في المجد، لأنها مهمة تحمل عار الإنسان وذله تحت الخطية والناموس، وقبول هوان الموت كعقوبة عن كل زي جسد. ومن الآن يتطلع المسيح لما كان له قبل التجسد، أي يستعلن لاهوته, لتستعلن وحدته مع الآب, هاتان اللتان لم تفارقاه قط، لا بالروح ولا بالجسد ولا لطرفة عين. ولكن الإخلاء كان على مستوى الإخفاء عن أعين الناس ومدارك الشيطان. والآن يطلب المسيح الاستعلان لما هو له, عند ذات الآب, قبل الخليقة، أمام تلاميذه واليهود والعالم كله، حتى تبلغ رسالة تواضعه وطاعته حتى الموت على الصليب ذروة قوتها وفعلها الفدائي الخلاصي, فالذي تألم وصُلب وقُبر وقام، لم يكن هو ابن الإنسان وحسب، بل هو هو ابن الله الوحيد الواحد مع الآب. 
‏وفي قول المسيح: «بالمجد الذي كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم»، تصريح بلاهوته كحقيقة ينبغي أن يُعترف بها، ففبل كوذ العالم لم يكن إلا الله وحده! 
‏هذا الطلب الذي يطلبه المسيح الآن, أي استعلان حقيقة نفسه كابن الله وطبيعته الإلهية, كان قد ألمح إليه سابقاً حينما أعثر فيه تلاميذه لما قال عن أكل جسده وشرب دمه: «فعلم يسوع في نفسه أن تلاميذه يتذمرون على هذا، فقال لهم: أهذا يعثركم؟ فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعداً إلى حيث كان أولاً؟» ‏(يو61:6-62)) 
‏ويأتي الطلب الأول والطلب الثاني بخصوص المجد, في تطابق بديع مع مجد الآب واستعلان الذات الواحدة التي تتبادل المجد في ذاتها هكذا: 
‏أنا مجدتك على الأرض، فمجدني أنت عند ذاتك في السماء. 
‏أنا أعلنت حقيقة أبوتك فيّ, أي في ذاتي, للناس, أعلن أنت حقيقة بنوتي فيك, أي في ذاتك. 
‏أنا استعلنت حقيقتك في عمق الزمان وفي العالم، استعلن أنت حقيقتي الآن في الأزلية قبل كوذ العالم. 
‏والآن، أيها القارىء العزيز، قد يبدو في نظرك أن طلب المسيح المجد لنفسه واستعلان لاهوته ووحدته مع الآب، أمراً هينٍاً وتحصيل حاصل, وكأنه ليس من جديد في الموضوع. ولكن لننبه القارىء أن المسيح الآن يحمل جسد الإنسان ونفسه وروحه وفكره في ذاته، فهو مُثقل بطبيعة عاجزة غريبة كل الغرابة عن طبيعة الله!! فصعوبة هذا الطلب لا تخص المسيح «كابن الله» في ذاته, الذي لم يفارقه مجد اللاهوت؛ ولكن هذا يخص تجسده، أي طبيعة الإنسان الذي فيه، أنت وأنا وكل خاطىء مثلنا!! المسيح بطلبه هذا يطلب استحقاق ما لا يحق، بجراءة منقطعة النظير، تسندها طاعته حتى الموت، أن يكون للانسان الذي فيه ولطبيعته البشرية هذه الشركة في المجد عينه الذي يطلبه كابن الله!! فهذا الطلب هو بحد ذاته أعظم أعمال المسيح التشفعية لحساب الإنسان، باستحقاق ذبيحة طاعته, فهو الذي يحمل إكليل جوهر الفداء والخلاص لبني الإنسان، والذي ينتهي بالمجد! 
‏+ «ونحن أموات بالخطايا، أحيانا مع المصيح. بالنعمة أنتم مخلصون، وأقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع» (أف5:2-6‏) 
+ «... وتعرفون محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة، لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله.» (أف19:3) 
+ «الذي سيغير شكل جسد تواضعنا ليكون على صورة جسد مجده, بحسب عمل استطاعته أن يخضع لنفسه كل شيء.» (في21:3) 
+ «شاكرين الآب الذي أهلنا لشركة ميراث القديسين في النور, الذي أنقذنا من سلطان الظلمة، ونقلنا إلى ملكوت ابن محبته. (كو12:1-13) 
+ «متى أُظهر المسيح حياتنا، فحيئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضأ معه في المجد» (كو4:3) 
+ «ونشهدكم لكي تسلكوا كما يحق لله، الذي دعاكم إلى ملكوته ومجده.» (1تس12:2) 
+ «الأمر الذي دعاكم إليه بإنجيلنا، لاقتناء مجد ربنا يسوع المسيح» (2تس14:2) 
+ «وإله كل نعمة، الذي دعانا إلى مجده الأبدي في المسيح يسوع» (1بط10:5) 
+ «لأنه لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل، وبه الكل، وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد, أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام.» (عب10:2) 
+ «إن كا نتألم معه، لكي نتمجد أيضاً معه.» (رو17:8) 
‏والآن، ليعلم كل إنسان، أن المسيح ابن الله هو جالس الآن بجسدنا هذا عينه عن يمين الله، ينتظر ذهابنا إليه. والبشرية فيه، بعد أن تمجد بها، صارت هكذا شريكة في مجد الله. هذه هي الخليقة الجديدة والإنسان الجديد. 
‏وهذا يتضح بأبلغ بيان في طلب المسيح الذي سوف يقدمه في الآية (24): «أيها الآب، أريد أن هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني, يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا, لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني، لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم». 
ؤإن كنا سوف نقدم الشرح الوافي لهذه الآية البليغة في محلها، ولكن ما يهمنا هنا في الآية (5‏) التي نحن بصددها، هو: يكونون معي, حيث أكون أنا», فهنا شركة في المجد البنوي لله، ثم «لينظروا مجدي» ليس بنظر العين، بل بشركة الرؤيا والإدراك والمعرفة الإلهية الفائقة, ثم «الذي أعطيتني» تفيد بكل وضوح المجد الإضافي الذي حازه المسيح «كابن الإنسان» لحساب الإنسان. 
‏وقد ألمح المسيح لهذه الشركة القائمة في المجد الفائق عن الزمن والرؤية العينية الآن، عند قوله لبطرس: «حيث أذهب، لا تقدر الآن أن تتبعني، ولكنك ستتبعني أخيراً» (يو36:13). وأخيراً، هذه الشركة تفيد الأخروية (الإسكاتولوجيا) والتي جازها بطرس على الأرض وقت الشهادة تحت حد السيف، وكما رآها إستفانوس وهو تحت رجم الحجارة: «وأما هو فشخص إلى السماء وهو ممتلىء من الروح القدس، فرأى مجد الله، ويسوع قائماً عن يمين الله. فقال: ها أنا أنظر السموات مفتوحة, وابن الإنسان قائما عن يمين الله.» (أع55:6-56)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 نوفمبر 2017)

*القسم الثاني: فيما يخص التلاميذ
(يو6:17-19)​‏وتتركز الصلاة في استعلان الآب للتلاميذ: 
1-	كيف استعلن الآب، وكيف قبلوه: (6-8). 
2-	كيف كان يحفظ التلاميذ، وقد حان وقت تركهم: (9-11). 
3-	العمل السابق، والعمل اللاحق: (12-13). 
4-	محنة التلاميذ في العالم: (14-15). 
5-	المسألة المطلوبة من أجلهم: (16-19). 
‏بعد أن أفرغ المسيح ما في قلبه علنا، فيما يخص نفسه، لدى الله أبيه وأمام تلاميذه، اتجه بطلبه من أجل تلاميذه. 
‏ويلاحظ أن عمل المسيح الذي أكمله على الأرض في حدوده الضيقة كان يشمل في الحقيقة الوعد بالتكميل الأعظم، في حدوده اللانهائية في السماء لدى ارتفاعه وعودته إلى الآب. 
‏ونحن نجد في سؤاله الآب من أجل نفسه: «مجدني» اتجاهاً سرياً ولكن ملحوظاً نحو التلاميذ، فالمجد الذي يطلب هو يخص التلاميذ والإنسان عموماً. والآن من داخل سؤاله المجد لنفسه يسأل من أجل تلاميذه أن: «احفظهم», و«قدسهم». وأن المجد الذق يلح عليه من أجل نفسه والآب إنما يتجه في الواقع وضمناً إلى تكميل خلاص التلاميذ والعالم الذى بدأ بتجسده. والآن هو يطلب له الكمال . 

1- كيف استعلن الآب وكيف قبلوه:
6- «أَنَا أَظْهَرْتُ اسْمَكَ لِلنَّاسِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْعَالَمِ. كَانُوا لَكَ وَأَعْطَيْتَهُمْ لِي وَقَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمَكَ.​‏المسيح يقدم تلاميذه على ثلا ثة مستويات: 
‏الاول: علاقتهم بالمسيح: «أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس». 
الثاني: علاقتهم بالآب: «كانوا لك». 
‏الثالث: من واقع حالهم: «‏قد حفظوا كلامك». 
وكل مستوى من هذه المستويات جعله المسيح سبب سؤال وطلبة، والثلاثة معاً يكونون الصورة المتكاملة للتلمذة الصحيحة التي يودها لهم ويعمل من أجلها. 
«أنا أظهرت اسمك للناس»: «أنا أظهرت اسمك» تأتي موازية ومتساوية لقوله: « أنا مجدتك» (عدد4)، والاثنان يقعان تحت بند الاستعلان. فقد أكمل المسيح استعلان الله «كآب» له وللآخرين؛ له بنوع الخصوصية، وللآخرين بالنعمة المقدرة بتوسطه، وذلك بكل إصرار وتكرار، ليس في قوله وعمله فحسب بل وبحياته. وقد وضح أن هذا الاستعلان كان جديداً بالفعل على الذهن اليهودي، بالرغم من ادعائهم البنوية لله. وكم هو واضح في قول إشعياء النبي وهو يصف المسيح: «وأنا الرب إلهك، مُزعج البحر فتعج لججه، رب الجنود اسمه. وقد جعلت أقوالى في فمك، وبظل يدي سترتك، لغرس السموات، وتأسيس الأرض، ولتقول لصهيون: أنت شعبي.» (إش15:51-16) 
‏بثلاثة أمورو أظهر المسيح اسم الآب: 
الأول: بكونه هو الابن الذي أطاع الآب حتى الموت, لأنه باستعلان بنوته الخاصة الجوهرية لله، أظهر وأعلن أبوة الله. 
الثانى: بإعطاء تعاليم الآب وكلماته تحت اسم الآب: «أنا هو.» 
الثالث: بصنح القوات والآيات التي تعلن عن الآب الحال فيه. وكل نور أدخله المسيح إلى عالم الإنسان بإعلان الحق وممارسة الحب كان في الحقيقة هو بهاء أو شعاع مجد الآب، ورسم أو صورة لجوهره. 
‏ولكن ليس الكل قبل هذا الاستعلان، فالاستعلان أُعطي تماماً، ولكن الذين انفتحت أعينهم وقبلوا حقيقة رسالة المسيح كابن، هم هؤلاء الذين عبر عنهم المسيح: «للناس الذين أعطيتني». فالاستعلان العام لابوة الله، قبله الناس، إنما على مستوى التلاميذ أولاً، الزين اجتذبهم الآب، كعينة نموذجية وخميرة، حسب قوله السابق: «لا يقدر أحد أن يقبل إلي، إن لم يجتذبه الآب» (يو44:6)، «لا يقدر أحد أن يأتي إلي، إن لم يُعط من أبي» (يو65:6) والحقيقة أن الذي يجتذبه الآب، يجتذبه الابن بالضرورة: «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض، أجذب إلي الجميع» (يو32:12‏). والمسيح يختار أيضاً: «ليس أنتم اخترقوني، بل أنا اخترتكم ‏وأقمتكم... » (يو16:15). ولكن على الناس أن يطيعوا هذا الاختيار، أو يرفضوه كيهوذا، ليصيروا عبرة للرافضين. ولكن كان عمل المسيح العام، هو إظهار اسم الله الآب لشعب إسرائيل أولاً: «أخبر باسمك إختوتي. في وسط الجماعة أسبحك.» (مز22:22) 
«من العالم»: تفيد أن الله اختارهم وأخرجهم من حيازة العالم: «ولكن لما سر الله، الذي أفرزني من بطن أمي ودعاني بنعمته، أن يعلن ابنه في لابشر به بين الأمم، للوقت لم أستشر لحماً ودماً، ولا صعدت إلى أورشليم إلى الرسل الذين قبلي، بل انطقلت إلى العربية» (غل15:1-17). هنا في هذا الوصف للدعوة يتضح كيف يدعو الله الذين له، حيث يكمن في هذا الكلام المعنى المتسع والعميق لقول المسيح: «كانوا لك». فدعوة بولس الرسول كان يقف خلفها علاقة مع الله ذات أبعاد لا يعرف مداها إلا الله وحده، أي أن بولس كان لله أولاً، ثم أعطاه الله للمسيح، فصار بولس للمسيح. وهكذا وراء كل إنسان دعاه الله إلى ابنه، قصة وحكاية ذات أبعاد غائرة في القلب والضمير والوجدان بين الإنسان ولله، قصة حق مستعلن، وحب طاغ، ومشاعر قلقة وملتهبة قادها الله إلى ملكوت ابن محبته 
«كانوا لك, وأعطيتهم لى»: ‏كان التلاميذ يمثلون في الحقيقة الشعب المختار، وبسلوكهم تجاه المسيح كانوا «إسرائيليين حقاً ‏لا غش فيهم»، وأثبتوا بذلك أنهم «خاصة لله» يهوه، وبذلك اعتبرهم المسيح أنهم كانوا يتبعون, بإيمانهم الإسرائيلي، الله الذي جاء المسيح ليستعلنه الآن كآب. وبإيمانهم بالمسيح، وضح أن الآب سلمهم للابن ليكمل خلاصهم وفداءهم. 
‏«وأعطيتهم لي»: «خرافي تسمع صوتي، وأنا أعرفها فتتبعني، وأنا أعطيها حياة أبدية... أبي الذي أعطاني إياها» (يو27:10-29). «الذين أعطيتني حفظتهم, ولم يهلك منهم أحد» (يو12:17‏). هنا، يتضح أن عمل الآب في اجتذاب النفوس يسبق عمل الابن, وهذا حتمي. والإنسان يعرف أولآ الله، وحينما يخلص الإنسان في عبادته لله، يكشف له الله عن طريق الخلاص ويعرفه بابنه: «وكانت نبية حنة بنت فنؤئيل من سبط أشير, وهي متقدمة في أيام كثيرة، قد عاشت مع زوج سبع سنين بعد بكوريتها. وهي أرملة نحو أربع وثمانين سنة، لا تفارق الهيكل عابدة بأصوام وطلبات ليلاً ونهاراً، فهي في تلك الساعة وقفت تسبح الرب، وتكلمت عنه مع جميع المنتظرين فداء في أورشليم» (لو36:2-38‏)؛ «وكان رجل في أورشليم اسمه سمعان. وهذا الرجل كان باراً تقياً ينتظر تعزية إسرائيل. والروح القدس كان عليه. وكان قد أوحي إليه بالروح القدس أنه لا يرى الموت قبل أن يرى مسيح الرب، فأتى بالروح إلى الهيكل, وعندما دخل بالصبي يسوع أبواه ليصنعا له حسب عادة الناموس، أخذه على ذراعيه وبارك الله وقال: الآن تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك، بسلام, لأن عيني قد أبصرتا خلاصك الذي أعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب.» (لو25:2-31). 
حنة النبية وسمعان الشيخ كانا لله، وأخلصا جداً في إيمانهما بالله، فشاء الله أن يكلل إيمانهما بإلإيمان بالمسيح. 
‏واضح أن العمل يبدأ بالأب, وينتهي بالابن عبر الروح القدس، ليستقر الثالوث في قلب الإنسان. واختيار التلاميذ وكل المؤمنين الذين لم يكونوا يعرفون إلا الله, كان على أساس أن أرواحهم كانت ملتهبة فيهم مُسبقاً. ونحن نقرأ في بداية إنجيل يوحنا، كيف كان التلاميذ يبحثون عن الخلاص بكل قلوبهم: «وجدنا (المسيا) الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس والأنبياء.» (يو45:1) 
« حفظوا كلامك»: الترجمة العربية هنا تجاوزت المعنى، فالصحيح هو: «حفظوا "كلمتك" اللوغس». فالمعنى هنا عميق، ويفيد أنهم استعلنوا كلمة الله التى هى المسيح، باعتباره جوهر التوراة، وبذلك كرموا كلمة الله في شخصه، و«حفظوها»، بمعنى أدركوا سرها؛ فسهروا عليه وأبقوه في كنز قلوبهم، وهكذا أبقوا الآب والحق في معرفتهم! 
‏هذا المعنى شرحه المسيح سابقاً: «‏إنه مكتوب فى الأنبياء ويكون الجميع متعلمين من الله، فكل من سمع من الآب وتعلم يقبل إليّ» (يو45:6)‏. هنا «سمع من الآب» تكشف عن انفتح على صوت الله وقبل سر الكلمة. 
‏وهما يطيب لنا أن نكشف عن القوة المستترة فى قول المسيح هذا، فحفظ كلمة الله هو هو التلمذة الحقيقية لله والمسيح، وهو يعني السهر على الإنجيل بقديم أسفاره وجديدها، لاجتلاء كنوزه وبركاته المذخرة لنا: «طوبى للانسان الذى يسمع لى ساهراً كل يوم... لأنه من يجدنى يجد الحياة وينال رضى من الرب» ‏(أم34:8-35). وما من قديس أو واعظ مُلهم إلا وكان السهر على الإنجيل والكلمة طعامه وشرابه وفرحه وعزاءه. 
‏وكلمة يحفظ الكلمة في إنجيل يوحنا ورؤياه تعني السهر عليها، يقابلها في الإنجليزية watch ‏ وليس guard، أي «يسهر» وليس «يحرس»، فعكس «يسهر» على الكلمة هو «يرفضها ويزدري بها ولا يعتبرها»، أما عكس «‏يحفظها» بمعنى «يحرسها» هو أنها تسقط منه وتضيع. ومن هذا نفهم أن حفظ الكلمة بمعنى السهر عليها هو قبولها قبولاً شهياً : « وجد كلامك فأكلته. فكان كلامك لى للفرح، ولبهجة قلبى، لأنى دٌعيت باسمك، يا رب إله الجنود.» (إر16:15) 
والمزمور حينما يقول: «أما الآن فحفظت قولك (كلامك، اللوغس)» (مز67:119)، فهو يعني: «أدخرته لنفي دُخراً». فالمسيح يشبه الملكوت بإنسان باع كل ما عنده واشترى اللؤلؤة الكثيرة الثمن وحفظها (مت46:13)، وكذلك بالذي وجد الكنز في حقل، ومن فرحه باع كل ما كان له واشترى ذلك الحقل (مت44:13‏). هذه الأمثلة كلها تدور حول قيمة كلمة الخلاص، أي الإنجيل، بالنسبة للحياة. فاللؤلؤة والكنز هما كلام الله، في تعبير المسيح، وقد أعطى المسيح لذلك مثلاً أقوى وضوحاً في مثل الزارع: «الذي في الأرض الجيدة هو الذين يسمعون الكلمة فيحفظونها في قلب جيد صالح، ويثمرون بالصبر... فانظروا كيف تسمعون» (لو15:8و18) 
‏لذلك فقول المسيح عن التلاميذ أنهم «حفطوا كلامك» هو الإعلان عن سر التلمذة الصادق والوحيد، وهو سر التقدم أيضاً والنمو والانفتاح. ولعل أقوى قيمة لمفهوم حفظ الكلمة عند المسيح، جاء في قوله: «الحق الحق أقول لكم، إن كان أحد يحفظ كلامي، فلن يرى الموت إلى الأبد» (يو51:8). وهكذا أصبح حفظ كلام المسيح في القلب، هو بذرة الحياة الأبدية التي تحول قلب الإنسان إلى ملكوت الله. 
‏وإن أنسى فلن أنس في حياتي ما قراته عن السائح الروسي، لما أشعل أخوه الأكبر النار في كوخهم الوحيد، بعد أن سرق مدخوات أبيهم ليخفي فعلته الشنعاء، وفر هارباً، وكان السائح الروسي راقداً مع زوجته في الدور الأعلى، فدلى زوجته من النافذة وقفز وراءها، وذهبا كلاها يسيران في الشارع خالي الوفاض من كل ها امتلكاه، إلا الإنجيل في نسخة مخطوطة جلسا على قارعة الطريق يقرآن فيه؛ فأخذت زوجته تبكيه فسألها: لماذا تبكين يا أختي؟ فقالت له: كلام الإنجيل يا أخي حلو يعزيني عن كل ما فقدت! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 نوفمبر 2017)

*7- وَالآنَ عَلِمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ.​
هنا يشرح المسيح معنى أو ثمرة حفظهم لكلمة الآب، أو معنى سهرهم على تعاليم المسيح وفهمهم لسر الآب المتكلم فيه والعامل الأعمال. فالكلمة أضاءت بصيرتهم وآلهمت قلوبهم، وفتحت أعينهم، وأدخلتهم في نور الحق والحياة، وحكمتهم بكل حكمة. 
«علموا أن كل ما أعطيتني هو من عندك»: إذا أردنا أن نترجم هذا القول إلى أبسط معنى، فهو أن التلاميذ أدركوا أني جئت لأستعلنك قولاً وفعلاً وعملاً وحياة!! 
«الآن»: إن وضع هذا الظرف الزماني «الآن» هنا في هذه الآية خطير. فهو تعبير صادق عن وقفة أمام الموت! وبهذا يصبح معنى اكتمال معرفتهم بأن كل ما للمسيح هو من عند الآب, يعني أنهم بلغوا إلى حد الصلة التي تربطهم وسوف تربطهم إلى الأبد بالمسيح, لا كإنسان بعد، لأنه هو بحد ذاته استعلان الآب؛ فإزاء الموت الذي كان كفيلاً سابقاً أن يفك بل أن يقطع كل رباط بين الإنسان والإنسان, «الأن» لن يجرؤ الموت أن يصنع هذا مع المسيح بالنسبة لتلاميذه!! لذلك, فهو يدخل إلى محنة الموت واثقاً من متانة الرباط، الذي لن تفصم عرى العلاقة التي تربطهم به!!
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 نوفمبر 2017)

*7- وَالآنَ عَلِمُوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَيْتَنِي هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ.​
هنا يشرح المسيح معنى أو ثمرة حفظهم لكلمة الآب، أو معنى سهرهم على تعاليم المسيح وفهمهم لسر الآب المتكلم فيه والعامل الأعمال. فالكلمة أضاءت بصيرتهم وآلهمت قلوبهم، وفتحت أعينهم، وأدخلتهم في نور الحق والحياة، وحكمتهم بكل حكمة. 
«علموا أن كل ما أعطيتني هو من عندك»: إذا أردنا أن نترجم هذا القول إلى أبسط معنى، فهو أن التلاميذ أدركوا أني جئت لأستعلنك قولاً وفعلاً وعملاً وحياة!! 
«الآن»: إن وضع هذا الظرف الزماني «الآن» هنا في هذه الآية خطير. فهو تعبير صادق عن وقفة أمام الموت! وبهذا يصبح معنى اكتمال معرفتهم بأن كل ما للمسيح هو من عند الآب, يعني أنهم بلغوا إلى حد الصلة التي تربطهم وسوف تربطهم إلى الأبد بالمسيح, لا كإنسان بعد، لأنه هو بحد ذاته استعلان الآب؛ فإزاء الموت الذي كان كفيلاً سابقاً أن يفك بل أن يقطع كل رباط بين الإنسان والإنسان, «الأن» لن يجرؤ الموت أن يصنع هذا مع المسيح بالنسبة لتلاميذه!! لذلك, فهو يدخل إلى محنة الموت واثقاً من متانة الرباط، الذي لن تفصم عرى العلاقة التي تربطهم به!!
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 نوفمبر 2017)

*8- لأَنَّ الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ  وَهُمْ قَبِلُوا وَعَلِمُوا يَقِيناً أَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ وَآمَنُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.​
‏المسيح يصعد بالدرجات نفسها التي صعدها التلاميذ، موضحاً أولأ أن حفظهم كلمة الآب المُعلنة بالمسيح وفيه، هو الذي أوصلهم إلى معرفة أن كل ما للمسيح هو من الآب، ثم يرتقي إلى درجة اليقينية التي بلغوها، موضحا أن سرها كان في أن المسيح سلمهم تلسيما وأعطاهم عطاء كل ما استلمه وكل ما أعطاه له الآب، وكان قبولهم للكلمة هو سر يقينهم بكل هذا. وهذا في الحقيقة أحد الأسرار المخفية في الإنجيل بخصوص كلمة الله أو وصيته وأوامره، فإنه بمجرد قبولها بالإيمان على أساس تصديق الله تصديقاً مطلقا لا يقبل افتراض الشك ولا يطلب البرهان, ولا يعتمد على المشاعر والعواطف المخادعة، بل تصديقاً قلبيا دون تدخل العقل الفاحص, فإن الكلمة، أو الآية أو الوصية أو الأمر الإلهي، يتحول في القلب إلى قوة تنفيذ!! فكلام الله ووصاياه، مهما بلغت في مظهرها الخارجي أنها صعبة التنفيذ أو حتى بلغت حد الاستحالة لدى العقل، فإنه بمجرد قبوها بالتصديق الكامل، تبدأ قوتها الكامنة تعمل في الحال. فكلام الله يحمل قوة تفيذه في داخله لدى الذين يؤمنون بصدق الله وأمانة وعده.
‏وعليك أيها القارىء أن تلحظ ذلك في ترتيب الأفعال التي جاءت في هذه الآية: 
‏أعطيتهم الكلام، وهم قبلوا (بالإيمان)، وعلموا، يقيناً، وآمنوا باليقين، وبالنهاية بلغوا الإدراك الكلي الواثق بالمسيح ورسالته أنه خرج من عند الآب، كخروج الشعاع من مصدر النور، وأن الآب أرسله لتكميل الفداء والتقديس. هكذا يتحول القبول بالتصديق إلى علم, ثم إلى يقين, ثم إلى إيمان واثق, فاستعلان للحق. أي من علم إلى خبرة حية وشركة!! وعلى هذه الخبرة الحية والشركة الفعلية تأسست كنيسة الله التي نحيا خبرتها وإيمانها الحي اليوم. ولكن تبقى الحقيقة الاولى والأعظم أهمية «قبلوا»: «وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله.» ‏(يو12:1) 
«علموا يقيناً»: هنا الترجة العربية جاءت بتصرف، فهي «علموا حقاً وبالحقيقة». فالعلم بالحق، هو أكثر من اليقين. لأن الإنسان قد يتيقن من العلم بالشيء، ولكن يظهر ان يقينه جاء غير صحيح. ولكن إن كان العلم هو عن حق, أو باكتشاف الحق، فهو الاستعلان الإلهي، لأن الحق هو الله؛ وهذا العلم بالحق لا يقبل الزيف على وجه الإطلاق. على أن قبول العلم بالحق لا يأتي بالفهم والملاحظة أو المنطق والقياس, ولكن قبول الحق يأتي بالخضوع والطاعة المذعنة تحت سلطان كلمة الله! وهذا يُنشىء، ليس مجرد إيمان أعمى بالعقيدة، بل إيماناً يسنده استعلان الحق, إيماناً منفتحاً على الله. فالإيمان الحقيقي هو حياة وسلوك في نور معرفة الله, والإيمان الحقيقي يظل حياً بالكلمة يستمد نموه من سرها بلا انقطاع. 
«أني خرجت من عندك, وآمنوا أنك أنت أرسلتني»: «أني خرجت من عندك» هي نفسها «أنك أرسلتني»؛ ولكن الأول هو فعل الابن والثاني هو فعل الآب. الأول يفيد عملية التجد، والثاني يفيد عملية الصليب ومهمة الفداء. 
‏والمسيح سوف يبني على هذا المعنى قوله فيما بعد: «إني لست من هذا العالم»، وسوف يبني عليه إيمان التلاميذ بأنه خرج من عند الآب، وأن الآب أرسله، وأنهم أيضاً أصبحوا ليسوا من هذا العالم، باعتبار أن إيمانهم بهذا يفصلهم عن العالم ويضمهم إلى الابن الذي خرج والآب الذي آرسله!! إذ تصبح حياة التلاميذ مستمدة من الله كأصل وجودهم وليست مستمدة من العالم!! 
‏والعالم رفض المسيح وذبحه، وبذلك أثبت أن المسيح ليس منه، وكذلك التلاميذ، فقد رفضهم العالم بشدة وقتلهم، وأثبت أنهم ليسوا من العالم (يو18:15-21). ويعلق على ذلك القديس يوحنا في رسالته الاولى بقوله: «لا تتعجبوا يا إخوتي، إن كان العالم يبغضكم» (1يو13:3). «هم من العالم، من أجل ذلك يتكلمون من العالم، والعالم يسمع لهم. نحن من الله، فمن يعرف الله يسمع لنا، ومن ليس من الله لا يسمع لنا.» (1يو5:4-6‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 نوفمبر 2017)

*2- كيف كان يحفظ التلاميذ, وقد حان وقت تركهم
9- مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ أَنَا أَسْأَلُ. لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّهُمْ لَكَ.​«أنا أسأل»: تأتي بمعنى «أصلي»، وهكذا ترجمت بالإنجليزية: I pray, وهو نوع رفيع من السؤال. وهذا الاصطلاح، وان كان شائعاً في العهد الجديد في معاملة الناس في التخاطب معاً وليس للصلاة، إلا أن القديس يوحنا قد اختص به فقط دون جيع الأسفار، في مخاطبة الله. فهو سؤال يُقدم كطلب، بدالة، ولم يستخدمه إلا المسيح في مخاطبة الآب. 
‏هنا السيح يفرق بين الذين لله وبين الذين عليه. فالذين كانوا لله الآب وأعطاهم للمسيح الابن، هؤلاء الذين «قبلوا» كباكورة لجميع الذين «يقبلون» الابن حتى نهاية الدهور، هم الأعمدة التي ستقوم عليها الكنيسة وتبقى وتدوم. 
‏المسيح هنا يطابق الصوت القائل لإرميا النبي: «وأنت فلا تصلى لأجل هذا الشعب، ولا ترفع لأجلهم دعاء ولا صلاة، ولا تلح علي لأني لا أسمعك» (إر16:7). والسبب قاله المسيح، ردا على سؤالهم: «إلى متى تعلق أنفسا؟ إن كنت أنت المسيح، فقل لنا جهرا؟ أجابهم يسوع: إني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون... لأنكم لستم من خرافي» (يو24:10-26)، وأيضاً: «لو كان الله أباكم، لكنتم تحبونني، لأني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت؛ لأني لم آت من نفسي بل ذاك أرسلني. لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي، لأنكم لا تقدرون أن تسمعوا قولة (= كلمتي «لوغس»). أنتم من أب هو إبليس وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا.» (يو42:8-44) 
‏أما من جهة محبة الله للعالم ومحبة المسيح له، والتي كلفته ذبيحة نفسه على الصليب من أجل كل العالم، فهي قائمة لا تثتنيها الصلاة ولا تتغاضى عنها، فذبيحته نفسها هي أعظم صلاة قُدمت لخلاص كل العالم: «هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يو29:1). ولكن المسيح يصلى هنا خاصة من أجل الذين سيتركهم في العالم، العتيد أن يضطهدهم ويقتلهم أيضاً! 
‏فالعالم المحبوب من الله سيرد الحب إيماناً، والذين لا يؤمنون سيُخرجون أنفسهم بأنفسهم من دائرة حب الآب وذبيحة الابن. المسيح أمرنا أن نحب أعداءنا ونبارك لاعنينا ونصلي من أجل الذين يسيئون إلينا ويطردوننا، لأنه بذلك يُستعلن فينا حب المسيح، وتُستعلن ذبيحة صليبه، ويتجلى الفداء والبذل. فإذا رأى ذلك الأعداء يؤمنون، واذا لم يؤمنوا ربحنا نحن أنفسنا. 
‏والمسيح هنا يسأل ويصلي من أجل الذين سيقعون فريسة اضطهاد العالم الذي استثنى نفسه من إيمان المسيح وحب الآب؟ فمن أجل هؤلاء، هو لا يسأل، لأنهم أوقعوا أنفسهم تحت دينونة وليس تحت تشفع صلاته: «الآن دينونة هذا العالم.» (يو31:12) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 نوفمبر 2017)

*10- وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ.​
‏هذا مو المعيار الجديد الذي يضع الآب والابن على مستوى واحد يقوم على أساس تبعية أو ملكية التلاميذ، أي المؤمنين فرادى أو ككنيسة. فالتلاميذ، وكذلك المؤمنون, يُعتبرون تابعين لله الآب، بقدر ما هم تابعون للمسيح. وبمعنى أعمق، يعتبر الإيمان بالمسيح تأكيداً لتبعية المؤمن لله الآب. وكذلك، فإن المؤمن بالله، يصير إيمانه حقيقة مؤكدة، إن كان يؤمن بالمسيح ويتبعه، ذلك لأن استعلان حقيقة الله هي كائنة بصورة فريدة في المسيح يسوع الابن المتجسد. 
‏فالآن، ها هو المسيح بنفسه واقف يسأل الآب ويصلي من أجل تلاميذه, أليس ذلك تأكيدا لصدق تبعيتهم لله والمسيح، وعلى أنهم يستمدون من الله والمسيح حياتهم ووجودهم، وليس من العالم؟! وهذا هو سر صلاة المسيح لأجل تلاميذه، والمؤمنين، والكنيسة ككل، التي باستمداد حياتها ووجودها من الآب والمسيح، أصبحت ليست من هذا العالم، وبالتال فإنها أصبحت في حاجة شديدة, بل وتستحق كل استحقاق, أن يسأل المسيح الآب من أجلها، ولو أن الآب نفسه يحب كل من أحب الاب، فهو لا يحتاج بعد أن يسأله المسيح من أجلها. 
‏ولكن في قول المسيح: «وكل ما هو لك فهو لى»، نقلة سرية إلى التعريف به، أي بشخصه، أكثر من التعريف بمن هو له. فقول المسيح: «كل ما لي فهو لك»، يمكن أن يقوله كل واحد. ولكن قوله لله الآب: «وكل ما لك فهو لي»، هو قول لا يجرؤ عليه ملاك ولا إنسان، كان من كان، أو أي مخلوق، غير الابن الذي له ما للآب وهو واحد معه. هذا يحققه لنا سفر الرؤيا، بأن يعطي للمسيح ما للآب تماماً هكذا:
+ «قائلين بصوت عظيم: مستحق هو الخروف المذبوح أن يأخذ القدرة, والغنى, والحكمة, والقوة, والكرامة, والمجد, والبركة.» (رؤ12:5) 
‏ثم يعود سفر الرؤيا ويعطي لله الجالس على العرش هذه السبعة العظائم هكذا: 
+ «وخروا أمام العرش على وجوههم، وسجدوا لله قائلين: أمين. البركة, والمجد, والحكمة, والشكر, والكرامة, والقدرة, والقوة لإلهنا إلى أبد الآبدين. أمين.» (رؤ11:7-12) 
‏لذلك, فقول المسيح بعد ذلك: «وأنا ممجد فيهم» واقع في دائرة ما للآب حتماً وبالضرورة. فإن كان المسيح ممجداً فينا، فهو بالتالي تمجيد للآب. فالمسيح هنا يقدم للآب واحداً من أعظم نجاحاته أكمله لحساب الله: أن صار الإنسان البائس العاجز مصدر تمجيد لله على مستوى استعلان حقيقة الآب والابن. وإن كان يبدو هذا أنه لحساب الله شكلاً, فالحقيقة هي أن الإنسان هو الذي فاز بهذه الرتبة العليا: أن يعطي المجد لله، ويلهج بتسبيح الآب وحب الابن. 
‏وإنها لحقيقة جديرة بالتعريف والتأكيد، أنه ليس في جيع أعمال الإنسان وأقواله أعظم وأجل من أن يمجد الله ويسبح بمجده. فالتسبيح بمجد الله، هو عمل الملائكة، واكليل الأرواح البارة المكللة في السماء، التي لا تكف عن تقديس الاسم المبارك وتقديم الشكر والسجود المتواصل والمجد الدائم. يعرف هذا الذين يحبون التسبيح ويتقنون السهر فيه, ويعترفون بما حصلوه من بركات، وتحصلوا عليه من قربى ورؤيا وسماع! 
«وأنا ممجد فيهم»: مرة أخرى يلزم أن نفهم أن تمجيد المسيح يعني «استعلان حقيقة» بنوته لله وطبيعته  وصفاته وأعماله, والآن، قد أصبح المسيح مُستعلنا بكل صفاته في تلاميذه، بكل يقين الإيمان أنه ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم، وهو هكذا في الحقيقة: «وأنا ممجد فيهم»، حيث انطبعت فيهم صفاته، وذلك إلى الدرجة التي إن أردت فيها أذ تعرف من هو المسيح، فتأمل في حياة التلاميذ وسيرتهم وأعمالهم وكلامهم، فستعرف من هو المسيح حقاً. فالاستعلان بالنسبة للحقائق الإلهية هو شركة فيها، لذلك فالتمجيد والدوام فيه، هو الإرتفاع بالسيرة الذاتية من الأرض إلى السماء: «فإن سيرتنا نحن هي في السموات» (في20:3). لذلك، فالتسبيح بمجد الله والمسيح هو دخول سرى في ذلك المجد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*11- وَلَسْتُ أَنَا بَعْدُ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَأَمَّا هَؤُلاَءِ فَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ. أَيُّهَا الآبُ الْقُدُّوسُ احْفَظْهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً كَمَا نَحْنُ.​
«ولست أنا بعد في العالم»: هنا علة هذه الصلاة بمجملها، فلولا أنه قد أكمل رحلته، ووجه وجهه شطر السماء لما صلى من أجلهم، إذ كان يكفيهم أنه معهم. ولكن الأن وقد حان الوقت أن يتركهم وحدهم ليدخل في عمله الأعلى طبيعةً وشأناً، وهو أن يتراءى أمام الآب متشفعأ عنهم؛ لذلك وقف يمارس مقدماً عينة منظورة من عمله غير المنظور والدائم إلى مدى الدهور، عن الذين له، طالما بقوا وحدهم في هذا العالم. 
«وأنا آتي إليك»: ‏الفعل «آتي» في المضارع الدائم، والمقابلة بين حالات المسيح الثلاث التي فيها يوصف المسيح ‏أنه «آت»، تحتاج إلى تأمل: 
1-	«أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم.» (يو27:11)
2-	«وأنا آتي إليك أيها الآب القدوس.» (يو11:17) 
3-	«آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إلي.» (يو3:14) 
‏وكأن الزمن ملغى، فهو آت باستمرار إلى العالم، وآت إلى الآب وآت إلينا ليأخدنا! ولكن لكل حالة فعلها الخاص بها، وكل حالة مترتبة عل ما قبلها، وهي تبدو وكأنها جديدة، مع أنها ليست بجديدة. فالزمن وحده يتغير عندنا، أما عنده هو فلا يتغير: «بعد قليل لا تبصروني ثم بعد قليل أيضاً ترونني» (يو16:16)، «ولست أنا بعد في العالم»، و«لا أترككم يتامى، إني آتي إليكم» (يو18:14)، «وأنا آتي إليك»، «وأنا لست وحدي لأن الآب معي.» (يو32:16) 
‏تأمل في ذلك بولس الرسول فقال: 
+ «وأنت يا رب (يعني المسيح الذي مُسح بزيت البهجة أكثر من رفقائه)، في البدء أسست الأرض، والسموات هي عمل يديك, هي تبيد، ولكن أنت تبقى. وكلها كثوب تبلى، وكرداء تطويها فتتغير, ولكن أنت أنت، وسنوك لن تفنى.» (عب10:1-12) 
‏وأيضاً: «يسوع المسيح هو هو، أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد.» (عب8:13) 
ففي الظاهر الزمي، سيتركهم المسيح وحدهم؛ ولكن في الحقيقة، فإن ذهابه للآب هو دخوله في نطاق القوة الأكثر فعالية، وهذا يزيد من قربه إليهم، تماما كما سبق وقال عن نفسه: «وتتركوني وحدي، وأنا لست وحدي، لأن الآب معي.» (يو32:16) 
‏ولكن الحقيقة الأشد عزاء، هو أنه طالما كان معهم على الأرض، فقد كانوا منه على بعد! ولكن لما تركهم وحدهم ذاهبأ إلى الآب، أصبح وهو في السماء متحداً بهم وهم به متحدون، وعن قرب. لذلك كان يقول لهم مراراً: «إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق» (يو7:16)!! ولذلك عينه قال لتوما: «لأنك رأيتي يا توما، آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا» (يو29:20). هذه الطوبى، هي الاتحاد عينه بالروح. أما إيمان العيان، فلا يزال يحتاج إلى الطوبى!! 
‏والرؤيا العينية لا تفيد الإيمان شيئاً: «وأما الأن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي.» (يو24:15), والعيان لا يسُعف اللحاق بالمسيح: «لا تقدر الآن أن تتبعني، ولكك ستتبعني أخيراً» (36:13) 
‏ولكن عدم رؤياه، رؤيا العين، لا يمنع أن يرانا هو: «ولكني سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم» (يو22:16) فنمتلء به خباً وفرحاً. «الذي وان لم تروه، تحبونه. ذلك، وإذ كنتم لا ترونه الآن، لكن تؤمنون به، فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد.» (ابط8:1) 
«أيها الآب القدوس»: بعد أن أوضح المسيح أن تلاميذه سيُتركون وحدهم في العالم، وأنه آت إلى الآب، يصبح دور الآب وارداً بصورة ملحة؛ وبسبب أن العالم قوة معادية للايمان ومركز تجارب، يكون الالتجاء إلى «قداسة» الآب أمراً حتمياً. فالنداء هنا من واقح الحال, وليس مجرد تسمية. 
‏التجاء المسيح إلى «قداسة» الآب، هو بحد ذاته, يكشف عن خطورة وضع التلاميذ في غيابه بالنسبة لإمكانية ابتلاع العالم لهم. هنا تبلغ الصلاة ذروة توسلها الواقعي. فـ «قداسة» الآب هي حصن الذين في العاصف تجاه قدرة العالم على ابتلاع الضمائر الجزعة والواقعين تحت التهديد والوعيد والخوف أو الإغراء والترغيب. 
‏هنا يبدو واضحاً, لماذا علمنا المسيح أن نخاطب الآب طالبين أن: «يتقدس اسمك». فهنا اللهفة في طلب تقديس اسم الآب، من حال واقعنا المهدد كل يوم ولحظة في العالم؛ فالشر محيط، والجذب عنيف, والإغراء ملبس بقوة شيطانية. فالالتجاء إلى اسم الله القدوس ليتقدس في حياتنا وأفكارنا وعيوننا وقلوبنا وضمائرنا، هو قوة غالبة وحصن منيع: ‏«اسم الرب برج حصين, يركض إليه الصديق و يتمنع.» (أم10:18) 
‏وسوف تُكمل هذه الطلبة بالآية القادمة: «قدسهم في حقك»، حيث يُجري الآب فيهم فعل قداسته, ليحولهم من العالم إلى نفسه، من المستوى الجسداني إلى الروحاني، من الزيف إلى الحقيقة، من الزائل إلى الأبدي. 
«احفظهم في اسمك الذي أعطيتني»: لقد أجمع العلماء المختصون بالمخطوطات أن «الذي أعطيتني» هنا تختص بالاسم وليس بالتلاميذ. وكذلك الاسم الوارد في الآية (12) الآتية بعد ذلك. ويقع هذا المعنى موقعاً لاهوتياً قويا وصحيحاً ، وهومطابق تماما لما جاء بالنبوة عن المسيح: «لأن اسمي فيه» (خر21:23). فالاسم هو الاستعلان الحقيقي للشخص، والمسيح حاز هذا الاستعلان حيازة ذاتية لنفسه، فكان يقوله وكأنه له، أو كأنه هو هو «‏أنا هو»، وهو اسم «يهوه» في كل أسفار العهد القديم. 
‏وحيازة المسيح لاسم الله، معناه حيازته الكاملة لطبيعة الله وقوته وصفاته, وهذا واضح من قول الله لموسى مُنبهاً بخصوص النبي الذي سيقيمه مثله أن «اسمي فيه»، بجعل عصيانه مرجباً للقضاء وللدينونة ولا غفران، وهو هنا يتكلم عن المسيح: «احترز منه واسمع لصوته ولا تتمرد عليه، لأنه لا يصفح من ذنوبكم، لأن اسمي فيه» (خر21:23)، «وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو، باسم يسوع، كل ركبة ممن في السماء، ومن على الأرض، ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب، لمجد الله الآب.» (في9:2-11) 
‏كل هذا يوضح أن المسيح يستعلن الآب استعلاناً ذاتياً, لذلك، يصبح معنى «احفظهم في اسمك الذي أعطيتي» يعنى «أعلن ذاتك لهم»، فهذا هو الحفظ البالغ منتهى القوة بالنسبة للإنسان الذي يواجه قوى العالم الشريرة!! وهذا الإعلان الذاتي لله, الذي هو الاسم في جوهر معناه, قائم في «الكلمة»، في الإنجيل، في تعاليم المسيح التي تركزت في استعلان الآب بالدرجة الاولى~ والمسيح بعد ما اكمل، باشر هذا العمل للتلاميذ: «فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب» (لو45:24). هذا هو نفسه استعلان ذات الله، وهو بعينه الحفظ الذي يعطي المناعة ضد قوى العالم السلبية. 
‏وصلاة المسيح لكي يحفظهم الآب «في اسمك الذي أعطيتني» تطلب أن يثبتهم الآب في صفات أبوته، التي هي فعالة في المسيح كابن، لكي يعيشوا معاً في دائرة وجوده وعمله ومشيئته.  
‏«في ‏اسمك»: الاسم هنا طاقة وقوة. والحفظ هو، إما بإدخال التلاميذ في مجال فعل الاسم أي الاستعلان الذاتي، وإما شمول التلاميذ بهذه الطاقة لتدخل فيهم. الاول تكون بفعل استعلاني يجذب القلوب إلى مجال قوته، والثانية بفعل نعمة تنسكب داخل قلوبهم بحسب منتهى خيرية الله. 
‏وفي التراث اليهودي التقوي الذي ورثته الكنيسة، فإن مجرد النطق باسم الله يدخلنا في مجال قوة عمله، وكأنه هتاف بحضور الله أو بالدخول في حضرته. وقد دخل ذلك في صميم الطقس الدعائي، فالصلاة تُفتتح باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، والتقديس يتم بدعاء الاسم على الماء ليصير مقدساً للتقديس والتعميد، وعلى الخبز والخمر ليصيرا إلى الجوهر الجسدي الإلهي, وعلى رأس المريض وبدهنه فيشفى. وباختصار، فلا يجرى أي طقس في الكنيسة إلا بدعاء الاسم, الذي هو بمثابة الحضرة الإلهية. وباسم الله الآب والابن والروح القدس، تُبنى الكنيسة، وتتقوى، وتعمل، وتبشر. وبدون اسم الله الآب والابن والروح القدس، لا توجد كنيسة. لذلك، فكل عمل العالم هو أن يُخفي اسم الثالوث عن المؤمنين به, أو يزعزع سلطانه في القلوب، أو ينتزعه كلية بجحد الإيمان، أو الإلحاد، أو التمادي في الملذات التي تغمر القلوب ليُنسى الاسم. 
‏على أن نسبة «القدوس» للآب، تفيد السلطان المطلق والفائق للآب، الذي يفصله كل الفصل عن الخطية والخطاة والعالم المخلوق الذي ينحرف عن التعبد له: «لأنه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا، قدوس = بلا شر ولا دنس,  قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات» (عب26:7). هنا، الجزء الثاني «انفصل عن الخطاة» شرح للجزء الآول «قدوس بلا شر»!! 
‏ومن هنا تكون قوة قداسة الآب في حفظ تلاميذه والمؤمين من سلطان العالم الخاطىء! «لأني (أنا) الله، لا إنسان، القدوس في وسطك، فلا أتي بسخط.» (هو9:11) 
«ليكونوا واحداً كما نحن»: الوحدة المطلوبة هنا هي أساساً للحفظ، فاحفظهم في اسمك, لأنهم في العالم، بأن تجعلهم واحداً. والوحدة ليست مجرد ألفة العشرة ورابطة المودة والإجماع على الرأي أو المشورة، بل هي وحدة الطبيعة التي تأخذ قوتها وتحقيقها وانسجامها الفائق من المسيح وفيه. فالمسيح في وحدة مع الآب، قائمة بحضور التجسد. والقصد أن قوة الوحدة التي في التجسد مع الإنسان، ثم قوة الوحدة بين المسيح والآب هي القوة التي يطلبها لنا لتجعل كل المؤمنين في المسيح واحداً. هكذا يطلب المسيح للتلاميذ أولاً أن يكونوا واحداً بهذه القوة، فتتكون الكنيسة في قوة الاسم. 
‏والوحدة، كقوة نابعة من وحدة الآب والمسيح، والتي يطلبها المسيح، لا يقصد أن تأتيهم مفروضة عليهم من خارجهم، بل يطلبها لتنشأ فيهم من داخلهم, وذلك بثبوتهم في الاسم، وبالكلمة، وبالصلاة؛ الأمر الذي استجاب له الآب بقوة في تكميل وعده بإرساله قوة الروح القدس الفعالة لهذه الوحدة عينها، كما حدث فعلاً يوم الخمسين. 
‏والإنسان ينزع بطبيعته إلى هذه الوحدة، ولكنه يُخطىء دائماً الوسيلة، كما اجتمع في بابل قديما. فالجمعيات والجماعات والمؤسسات والنوادي والرحلات والرياضات، كلها محاولات للوحدة، ولكنها وحدة كاذبة تجمع على الظواهر وليس على الحقائق والجوهر. تجمع على الراحة والفسحة والتسلية والمرح والمسرات واللهو، وكلها خدع يزول مع الوقت، وربما تؤول إلى الضد، وغالباً ما تنتهي بمزيد من الفرقة والعداوة والانقسام، وربما الخطية والانحدار للاستغراق في الفردية. 
‏أما الوحدة الحقيقية، فهي التي يطلبها لنا المسيح في اسم الآب وحفظه وقوة استعلان ذاته وجذبه، وهي تقوم على تقديس الاسم واستعلان الحق الإلهي في الكلمة. لذلك، فالإنجيل والصلاة هما وحدهما منبع الوحدة بين أعضاء جسد المسيح. والوحدة ألتي طلبها المسيح وقد تمت بالفعل بقوة الروح القدس، هي الكنيسة الواحدة الوحيدة الجامعة الرسولية  لقد كان الرسل والتلاميذ بذرتها الاولى، وصلاة المسيح كانت المخاض الذي وُلدت منه يوم الخمسين، وسر العلي الذي حفظها في العالم من العالم حتى اليوم! 
‏وقوة الاسم, إذا تمسك بها كل واحد, هي بحد ذاتها قادرة أن توحد وترفع الفوارق بين طبائعهم, وتخفي ذواتهم عن أعينهم, وتخلي مشيئاتهم من أنفسهم، وذلك حينما يتوقف جذب العالم لشهواتهم ويتحرك الروح فيهم. وهذه هي الصورة التي أرادها لهم المسيح، فكانت: 
+ «وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل والشركة وكسر الخبز والصلوات. وصار خوف في كل نفس، وكانت عجائب وآيات كثيرة تجرى على أيدي الرسل. وجميع الذين آمنوا كانوا معاً، وكان عندهم كل شيء مشتركاً، والأملاك والمقتنيات كانوا يبيعونها ويقسمونها بين الجميع، كما يكون لكل واحد احتياج. وكانوا كل يوم يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة, وإذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت كانوا يتناولون الطعام بابتهاج وبساطة قلب، مسيحين الله,  ولهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب. وكان الرب كل يوم يضم إلى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون.» (أع42:2-47) 
ولكن لنعد إلى: «أيها الآب القدوس احفظهم»، فالوحدة التي يطلبها المسيح هي داخل نطاق عمل الاسم القدوس، فهي وحدة تقديس وطهارة. لأنه خارج القداسة والتقديس، يوجد العالم؛ والقداسة والتقديس في مضمونها الفعلي هي الانفصال عن ما هو للعالم. هنا تكون الوحدة التي تجمع التلاميذ، هي بشد كل منهم وانفصاله عن ما هو للعالم، وهذا لا يتم إلآ بالانجذاب المشترك نحو الآب والقداسة لتستمد الجماعة أو الكنيسة حياتها من مصدر خارج العالم، من قربهم من الآب والابن, من قوة استعلان الآب وعمله بالإنجيل. أما هذا الاتجاه التقديسي فسيوفي المسيح حقه في بقية الصلاة والتوسل (يو17:17-23).
وبعد أن يعمل اسم الآب في الجماعة، أي الكنيسة، ويوحدها معه وفيه، تبقى أبعاد أسرار هذا الاسم فائقة عن الزمان الحاضر. ففي هذا الاسم يكمن الميراث المحفوظ لنا في السموات: «من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس: من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من المن المخفى، واعطيه حصاة بيضاء، وعلى الحصاة أسم جديد مكتوب لا يعرفه أحد غير الذي يأخذ.» (رؤ17:2)؛ «وهم سينظرون وجهه، وأسمه على جباههم.» (رؤ4:22‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*11- وَلَسْتُ أَنَا بَعْدُ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَأَمَّا هَؤُلاَءِ فَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ. أَيُّهَا الآبُ الْقُدُّوسُ احْفَظْهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً كَمَا نَحْنُ.​
«ولست أنا بعد في العالم»: هنا علة هذه الصلاة بمجملها، فلولا أنه قد أكمل رحلته، ووجه وجهه شطر السماء لما صلى من أجلهم، إذ كان يكفيهم أنه معهم. ولكن الأن وقد حان الوقت أن يتركهم وحدهم ليدخل في عمله الأعلى طبيعةً وشأناً، وهو أن يتراءى أمام الآب متشفعأ عنهم؛ لذلك وقف يمارس مقدماً عينة منظورة من عمله غير المنظور والدائم إلى مدى الدهور، عن الذين له، طالما بقوا وحدهم في هذا العالم. 
«وأنا آتي إليك»: ‏الفعل «آتي» في المضارع الدائم، والمقابلة بين حالات المسيح الثلاث التي فيها يوصف المسيح ‏أنه «آت»، تحتاج إلى تأمل: 
1-	«أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم.» (يو27:11)
2-	«وأنا آتي إليك أيها الآب القدوس.» (يو11:17) 
3-	«آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إلي.» (يو3:14) 
‏وكأن الزمن ملغى، فهو آت باستمرار إلى العالم، وآت إلى الآب وآت إلينا ليأخدنا! ولكن لكل حالة فعلها الخاص بها، وكل حالة مترتبة عل ما قبلها، وهي تبدو وكأنها جديدة، مع أنها ليست بجديدة. فالزمن وحده يتغير عندنا، أما عنده هو فلا يتغير: «بعد قليل لا تبصروني ثم بعد قليل أيضاً ترونني» (يو16:16)، «ولست أنا بعد في العالم»، و«لا أترككم يتامى، إني آتي إليكم» (يو18:14)، «وأنا آتي إليك»، «وأنا لست وحدي لأن الآب معي.» (يو32:16) 
‏تأمل في ذلك بولس الرسول فقال: 
+ «وأنت يا رب (يعني المسيح الذي مُسح بزيت البهجة أكثر من رفقائه)، في البدء أسست الأرض، والسموات هي عمل يديك, هي تبيد، ولكن أنت تبقى. وكلها كثوب تبلى، وكرداء تطويها فتتغير, ولكن أنت أنت، وسنوك لن تفنى.» (عب10:1-12) 
‏وأيضاً: «يسوع المسيح هو هو، أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد.» (عب8:13) 
ففي الظاهر الزمي، سيتركهم المسيح وحدهم؛ ولكن في الحقيقة، فإن ذهابه للآب هو دخوله في نطاق القوة الأكثر فعالية، وهذا يزيد من قربه إليهم، تماما كما سبق وقال عن نفسه: «وتتركوني وحدي، وأنا لست وحدي، لأن الآب معي.» (يو32:16) 
‏ولكن الحقيقة الأشد عزاء، هو أنه طالما كان معهم على الأرض، فقد كانوا منه على بعد! ولكن لما تركهم وحدهم ذاهبأ إلى الآب، أصبح وهو في السماء متحداً بهم وهم به متحدون، وعن قرب. لذلك كان يقول لهم مراراً: «إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق» (يو7:16)!! ولذلك عينه قال لتوما: «لأنك رأيتي يا توما، آمنت. طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا» (يو29:20). هذه الطوبى، هي الاتحاد عينه بالروح. أما إيمان العيان، فلا يزال يحتاج إلى الطوبى!! 
‏والرؤيا العينية لا تفيد الإيمان شيئاً: «وأما الأن فقد رأوا وأبغضوني أنا وأبي.» (يو24:15), والعيان لا يسُعف اللحاق بالمسيح: «لا تقدر الآن أن تتبعني، ولكك ستتبعني أخيراً» (36:13) 
‏ولكن عدم رؤياه، رؤيا العين، لا يمنع أن يرانا هو: «ولكني سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم» (يو22:16) فنمتلء به خباً وفرحاً. «الذي وان لم تروه، تحبونه. ذلك، وإذ كنتم لا ترونه الآن، لكن تؤمنون به، فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد.» (ابط8:1) 
«أيها الآب القدوس»: بعد أن أوضح المسيح أن تلاميذه سيُتركون وحدهم في العالم، وأنه آت إلى الآب، يصبح دور الآب وارداً بصورة ملحة؛ وبسبب أن العالم قوة معادية للايمان ومركز تجارب، يكون الالتجاء إلى «قداسة» الآب أمراً حتمياً. فالنداء هنا من واقح الحال, وليس مجرد تسمية. 
‏التجاء المسيح إلى «قداسة» الآب، هو بحد ذاته, يكشف عن خطورة وضع التلاميذ في غيابه بالنسبة لإمكانية ابتلاع العالم لهم. هنا تبلغ الصلاة ذروة توسلها الواقعي. فـ «قداسة» الآب هي حصن الذين في العاصف تجاه قدرة العالم على ابتلاع الضمائر الجزعة والواقعين تحت التهديد والوعيد والخوف أو الإغراء والترغيب. 
‏هنا يبدو واضحاً, لماذا علمنا المسيح أن نخاطب الآب طالبين أن: «يتقدس اسمك». فهنا اللهفة في طلب تقديس اسم الآب، من حال واقعنا المهدد كل يوم ولحظة في العالم؛ فالشر محيط، والجذب عنيف, والإغراء ملبس بقوة شيطانية. فالالتجاء إلى اسم الله القدوس ليتقدس في حياتنا وأفكارنا وعيوننا وقلوبنا وضمائرنا، هو قوة غالبة وحصن منيع: ‏«اسم الرب برج حصين, يركض إليه الصديق و يتمنع.» (أم10:18) 
‏وسوف تُكمل هذه الطلبة بالآية القادمة: «قدسهم في حقك»، حيث يُجري الآب فيهم فعل قداسته, ليحولهم من العالم إلى نفسه، من المستوى الجسداني إلى الروحاني، من الزيف إلى الحقيقة، من الزائل إلى الأبدي. 
«احفظهم في اسمك الذي أعطيتني»: لقد أجمع العلماء المختصون بالمخطوطات أن «الذي أعطيتني» هنا تختص بالاسم وليس بالتلاميذ. وكذلك الاسم الوارد في الآية (12) الآتية بعد ذلك. ويقع هذا المعنى موقعاً لاهوتياً قويا وصحيحاً ، وهومطابق تماما لما جاء بالنبوة عن المسيح: «لأن اسمي فيه» (خر21:23). فالاسم هو الاستعلان الحقيقي للشخص، والمسيح حاز هذا الاستعلان حيازة ذاتية لنفسه، فكان يقوله وكأنه له، أو كأنه هو هو «‏أنا هو»، وهو اسم «يهوه» في كل أسفار العهد القديم. 
‏وحيازة المسيح لاسم الله، معناه حيازته الكاملة لطبيعة الله وقوته وصفاته, وهذا واضح من قول الله لموسى مُنبهاً بخصوص النبي الذي سيقيمه مثله أن «اسمي فيه»، بجعل عصيانه مرجباً للقضاء وللدينونة ولا غفران، وهو هنا يتكلم عن المسيح: «احترز منه واسمع لصوته ولا تتمرد عليه، لأنه لا يصفح من ذنوبكم، لأن اسمي فيه» (خر21:23)، «وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو، باسم يسوع، كل ركبة ممن في السماء، ومن على الأرض، ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب، لمجد الله الآب.» (في9:2-11) 
‏كل هذا يوضح أن المسيح يستعلن الآب استعلاناً ذاتياً, لذلك، يصبح معنى «احفظهم في اسمك الذي أعطيتي» يعنى «أعلن ذاتك لهم»، فهذا هو الحفظ البالغ منتهى القوة بالنسبة للإنسان الذي يواجه قوى العالم الشريرة!! وهذا الإعلان الذاتي لله, الذي هو الاسم في جوهر معناه, قائم في «الكلمة»، في الإنجيل، في تعاليم المسيح التي تركزت في استعلان الآب بالدرجة الاولى~ والمسيح بعد ما اكمل، باشر هذا العمل للتلاميذ: «فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب» (لو45:24). هذا هو نفسه استعلان ذات الله، وهو بعينه الحفظ الذي يعطي المناعة ضد قوى العالم السلبية. 
‏وصلاة المسيح لكي يحفظهم الآب «في اسمك الذي أعطيتني» تطلب أن يثبتهم الآب في صفات أبوته، التي هي فعالة في المسيح كابن، لكي يعيشوا معاً في دائرة وجوده وعمله ومشيئته.  
‏«في ‏اسمك»: الاسم هنا طاقة وقوة. والحفظ هو، إما بإدخال التلاميذ في مجال فعل الاسم أي الاستعلان الذاتي، وإما شمول التلاميذ بهذه الطاقة لتدخل فيهم. الاول تكون بفعل استعلاني يجذب القلوب إلى مجال قوته، والثانية بفعل نعمة تنسكب داخل قلوبهم بحسب منتهى خيرية الله. 
‏وفي التراث اليهودي التقوي الذي ورثته الكنيسة، فإن مجرد النطق باسم الله يدخلنا في مجال قوة عمله، وكأنه هتاف بحضور الله أو بالدخول في حضرته. وقد دخل ذلك في صميم الطقس الدعائي، فالصلاة تُفتتح باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، والتقديس يتم بدعاء الاسم على الماء ليصير مقدساً للتقديس والتعميد، وعلى الخبز والخمر ليصيرا إلى الجوهر الجسدي الإلهي, وعلى رأس المريض وبدهنه فيشفى. وباختصار، فلا يجرى أي طقس في الكنيسة إلا بدعاء الاسم, الذي هو بمثابة الحضرة الإلهية. وباسم الله الآب والابن والروح القدس، تُبنى الكنيسة، وتتقوى، وتعمل، وتبشر. وبدون اسم الله الآب والابن والروح القدس، لا توجد كنيسة. لذلك، فكل عمل العالم هو أن يُخفي اسم الثالوث عن المؤمنين به, أو يزعزع سلطانه في القلوب، أو ينتزعه كلية بجحد الإيمان، أو الإلحاد، أو التمادي في الملذات التي تغمر القلوب ليُنسى الاسم. 
‏على أن نسبة «القدوس» للآب، تفيد السلطان المطلق والفائق للآب، الذي يفصله كل الفصل عن الخطية والخطاة والعالم المخلوق الذي ينحرف عن التعبد له: «لأنه كان يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا، قدوس = بلا شر ولا دنس,  قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات» (عب26:7). هنا، الجزء الثاني «انفصل عن الخطاة» شرح للجزء الآول «قدوس بلا شر»!! 
‏ومن هنا تكون قوة قداسة الآب في حفظ تلاميذه والمؤمين من سلطان العالم الخاطىء! «لأني (أنا) الله، لا إنسان، القدوس في وسطك، فلا أتي بسخط.» (هو9:11) 
«ليكونوا واحداً كما نحن»: الوحدة المطلوبة هنا هي أساساً للحفظ، فاحفظهم في اسمك, لأنهم في العالم، بأن تجعلهم واحداً. والوحدة ليست مجرد ألفة العشرة ورابطة المودة والإجماع على الرأي أو المشورة، بل هي وحدة الطبيعة التي تأخذ قوتها وتحقيقها وانسجامها الفائق من المسيح وفيه. فالمسيح في وحدة مع الآب، قائمة بحضور التجسد. والقصد أن قوة الوحدة التي في التجسد مع الإنسان، ثم قوة الوحدة بين المسيح والآب هي القوة التي يطلبها لنا لتجعل كل المؤمنين في المسيح واحداً. هكذا يطلب المسيح للتلاميذ أولاً أن يكونوا واحداً بهذه القوة، فتتكون الكنيسة في قوة الاسم. 
‏والوحدة، كقوة نابعة من وحدة الآب والمسيح، والتي يطلبها المسيح، لا يقصد أن تأتيهم مفروضة عليهم من خارجهم، بل يطلبها لتنشأ فيهم من داخلهم, وذلك بثبوتهم في الاسم، وبالكلمة، وبالصلاة؛ الأمر الذي استجاب له الآب بقوة في تكميل وعده بإرساله قوة الروح القدس الفعالة لهذه الوحدة عينها، كما حدث فعلاً يوم الخمسين. 
‏والإنسان ينزع بطبيعته إلى هذه الوحدة، ولكنه يُخطىء دائماً الوسيلة، كما اجتمع في بابل قديما. فالجمعيات والجماعات والمؤسسات والنوادي والرحلات والرياضات، كلها محاولات للوحدة، ولكنها وحدة كاذبة تجمع على الظواهر وليس على الحقائق والجوهر. تجمع على الراحة والفسحة والتسلية والمرح والمسرات واللهو، وكلها خدع يزول مع الوقت، وربما تؤول إلى الضد، وغالباً ما تنتهي بمزيد من الفرقة والعداوة والانقسام، وربما الخطية والانحدار للاستغراق في الفردية. 
‏أما الوحدة الحقيقية، فهي التي يطلبها لنا المسيح في اسم الآب وحفظه وقوة استعلان ذاته وجذبه، وهي تقوم على تقديس الاسم واستعلان الحق الإلهي في الكلمة. لذلك، فالإنجيل والصلاة هما وحدهما منبع الوحدة بين أعضاء جسد المسيح. والوحدة ألتي طلبها المسيح وقد تمت بالفعل بقوة الروح القدس، هي الكنيسة الواحدة الوحيدة الجامعة الرسولية  لقد كان الرسل والتلاميذ بذرتها الاولى، وصلاة المسيح كانت المخاض الذي وُلدت منه يوم الخمسين، وسر العلي الذي حفظها في العالم من العالم حتى اليوم! 
‏وقوة الاسم, إذا تمسك بها كل واحد, هي بحد ذاتها قادرة أن توحد وترفع الفوارق بين طبائعهم, وتخفي ذواتهم عن أعينهم, وتخلي مشيئاتهم من أنفسهم، وذلك حينما يتوقف جذب العالم لشهواتهم ويتحرك الروح فيهم. وهذه هي الصورة التي أرادها لهم المسيح، فكانت: 
+ «وكانوا يواظبون على تعليم الرسل والشركة وكسر الخبز والصلوات. وصار خوف في كل نفس، وكانت عجائب وآيات كثيرة تجرى على أيدي الرسل. وجميع الذين آمنوا كانوا معاً، وكان عندهم كل شيء مشتركاً، والأملاك والمقتنيات كانوا يبيعونها ويقسمونها بين الجميع، كما يكون لكل واحد احتياج. وكانوا كل يوم يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة, وإذ هم يكسرون الخبز في البيوت كانوا يتناولون الطعام بابتهاج وبساطة قلب، مسيحين الله,  ولهم نعمة لدى جميع الشعب. وكان الرب كل يوم يضم إلى الكنيسة الذين يخلصون.» (أع42:2-47) 
ولكن لنعد إلى: «أيها الآب القدوس احفظهم»، فالوحدة التي يطلبها المسيح هي داخل نطاق عمل الاسم القدوس، فهي وحدة تقديس وطهارة. لأنه خارج القداسة والتقديس، يوجد العالم؛ والقداسة والتقديس في مضمونها الفعلي هي الانفصال عن ما هو للعالم. هنا تكون الوحدة التي تجمع التلاميذ، هي بشد كل منهم وانفصاله عن ما هو للعالم، وهذا لا يتم إلآ بالانجذاب المشترك نحو الآب والقداسة لتستمد الجماعة أو الكنيسة حياتها من مصدر خارج العالم، من قربهم من الآب والابن, من قوة استعلان الآب وعمله بالإنجيل. أما هذا الاتجاه التقديسي فسيوفي المسيح حقه في بقية الصلاة والتوسل (يو17:17-23).
وبعد أن يعمل اسم الآب في الجماعة، أي الكنيسة، ويوحدها معه وفيه، تبقى أبعاد أسرار هذا الاسم فائقة عن الزمان الحاضر. ففي هذا الاسم يكمن الميراث المحفوظ لنا في السموات: «من له أذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس: من يغلب فسأعطيه أن يأكل من المن المخفى، واعطيه حصاة بيضاء، وعلى الحصاة أسم جديد مكتوب لا يعرفه أحد غير الذي يأخذ.» (رؤ17:2)؛ «وهم سينظرون وجهه، وأسمه على جباههم.» (رؤ4:22‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*3- العمل السابق والعمل اللاحق
12- حِينَ كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ فِي الْعَالَمِ كُنْتُ أَحْفَظُهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ. الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي حَفِظْتُهُمْ وَلَمْ يَهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ ابْنُ الْهلاَكِ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ.​
‏إن صلاة المسيح التي يقدمها في هذا الأصحاح هي أصلاً لإلغاء الفوارة الزمنية، في اعتبار العناية الإلهية. ويكاد المعنى يكون هكذا: لما كنت معهم في العالم بالجسد، كنت أحفظهم في اسمك، والأن لا تتركهم أنت حينما آتي أنا إليك، بل اشملهم بحفظك ورعايتك. وهذا ينسحب، بالتال، على كل الأجييال الآتية هكذا: هذا الجيل، جيل التلاميذ، أنا كنت معهم بالجسد أحفظهم، فالأجيال القادمة ليكن نصيبهم محفوظاً في اسمك الذي هو اسمي: «عمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.» (مت19:28)! 
كنت أحفظهم  ... حفظتهم .....: ‏الفعل الآول: «كنت أحفظم» وتعني «سهرت عليهم», والفعل الثاني: «حفظتهم» بمعنى «حرستهم» سهرت عليهم بالتعليم، فحفظت قلوبهم باستعلان الحق في اسمك. وحفظهم، وحرستهم، وحميتهم من جذب العالم، وذلك بأن حصرت قلوبهم في دائرة معرفتك. 
‏والفعلان يفيدان قدرة المسيح على استعلان اسم الآب، أي صفاته، لهم وتعليمهم بكلماته وتعريفهم بكل ما عند الآب. وهذا بالطبع ظل مدخراً لنا بالإنجيل، كما علم به تلاميذه, مضافاً إليه الاستعلان الفائق بالروح القدس الذي أصبح يعرفنا بكل الحق, ويذكرنا بكل ما قاله المسيح. 
‏والآن، وقد ذهب إل الآب وجلس عن يمينه، أصبح وجوده أكثر وضوحاً لنا الآن مما كان بالجسد مع تلاميذه آنذاك. 
‏«ولم يهلك منهم أحد»: هذه ثمرة الحفظ والسهرو الحماية التي أعطاها المسيح لتلاميذه، الذين أثمرت فيهم تعاليمه وكلماته المحيية واستعلانه لمحبة الآب التي قبلوها، فانسكبت في قلوبهم فلم يُفقد أحد، وظلوا محفوظين ومحروسين في الاسم وقوته. وكان الرب مرتاحاً لموقفهم، ولكن كان يقيته ذاك التلميذ الذي هو مزمع أن يسلمه! 
‏«إلا ابن الهلاك ليتم الكتاب»: كان يهوذا في فكر الرب آنئذ، ولكن لم يذكر اسمه، لأن حساسيته تجاه الخطاة كانت رقيقة للغاية، شأن الراعي الصالح، وقد بلغت ذروتها تجاه صالبيه: «يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون» (لو34:22). أما يهوذا فلم ينظر المسيح إليه منذ البدء كتلميذ قط، وإنما كابن الهلاك: «أليس إني أنا اخترتكم الاثني عشر، وواحد منكم شيطان, قال عن يهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي، لأن هذا كان مزمعاَ أن يسلمه، وهو واحد من الاثني عشر.» (يو70:6-71) 
‏لقد دخل في جماعة الاثني عشر لكي يسقط منها، وصار تلميذاً لا ليتتلمذ على معلمه بل ليسلمه! لم يكن غنمة، بل ذئباً اندس في وسط الغنم. لم يكن من عمل الفادي أن يحرسه، بل أن يحترس منه، لم يستثنيه من تعليمه وحبه وثقته، شأنه شأن شسمه التي يشرقها على الخطاة، فقد سلمه الصندوق ليبرر وضميره تجاهه، وهو عالم أنه يسرقه، ووهبه ما وهب التلاميذ من الحب والثقة، ولكنه خانهما. 
‏«ابن الهلاك»: ‏إن وصف المسيح ليهوذا بهذه ‏الصفة، لم يكن بقصد أن يدينه أو يحكم عليه، بل ليوضح لماذا فُقد وهلك. فيهوذا اختار ذلك لنفسه، وصمم عليه, ونقذ خطته، بالرغم من تلميحات المسيح وتصريحاته، بل وكسر كل العوائق التي وضعها المسيح في طريق خيانته, باللطف حيناً، والوعيد أحياناً، بالحب مرة وبتهديد الدينونة مراراً. ولكن في النهاية فرط فيه المسيح: «ما أنت تعمله، فاعمله بأكثر سرعة»!! (يو37:13)، لذلك فـ «هلاك» يهوذا لا يحط قط من قدر المسيح، كمعلم، ولا يقلل من شمولية فدائه: «أم تستهين بغنى لطفه وإمهاله وطول أناته، غير عالم أن لطف الله إنما يقتادك إلى التوبة. ولكنك من أجل قساوتك, وقلبك غير التائب، تدخر لنفسك غضباً في يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة.» (رو4:2-5) 
‏لقد اختار يهوذا بنفسه لنفسه الدور الذي تتم به النبوات ويكمل المكتوب، واختيار المسيح له مع الاثني عثر بالرغم من معرفته المسبقة لمصيره والدور الذي سيقوم به, ليتم الكتاب! «لست أقول عن جيعكم، أنا أعلم الذين اخترتهم، لكن ليتم الكتاب: الذي يأكل معي الخبز، رفع علي عقبه» (يو18:13). والكتاب المذكور هنا هو المزمور 9:41   «أيضاً رجل سلامتي، الذي وثقت به، آكل خبزي رفع علي عقبه»، والكلام هنا على أخيتوفل (اقرأ 2صم23:17). 
«قد جعلت قدامك الحياة والموت ... فاختر الحياة لكي تحيا» (تث19:3-). ولكن يهوذا اختار الموت دون الحياة. أن يهلك إنسان وهو في رفقة المسيح وواحد من التابعين له حتى النهاية, لا يمكن إلا أن يكون «ابناً للهلاك». لقد اختار يهوذا أن يهلك من أعلى وأميز موضع للأمان والخلاص!! ولا عيب على المخلص، لأنه إن كان قد اختار الصليب لنفسه، فلا عيب أن يختار أدواته! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*13- أَمَّا الآنَ فَإِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكَ. وَأَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا فِي الْعَالَمِ لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ فَرَحِي كَامِلاً فِيهِمْ.​
المعنى هنا جميل وعميق للغاية, فالمسيح على الأرض يتكلم, ولكن من منطق تكميل الرسالة, وهو في حالة التأهب لترك العالم والانطلاق إلى الآب, فالكلام يأخذ طابعه الاخروي. والتلاميذ يسمعون حديث السماء وكأنه تم في السماء. والمسيح يقصد هذا قصدا، حتى يشعر التلاميذ بوجودهم في حضرة الابن والآب. فالكلام يخصهم. ووجودهم في حضرة الآب، يسمعون الابن متكلماً عنهم, يسأل ويطلب من أجلهم هو بعينه عينة من وجودهم الاخروي المزمع أن يكون، الذي يشددهم بالفرح الآخر أو الأخروي, وهو الفرح الكامل في طبيعته الأخرى، الذي سبق أن أعلنهم به: «اطلبوا تأخذوا، ليكون فرحكم كاملاً» (يو24:16)، والأن هو يطلب، وهم بالسر يأخذون، ليكون فرحهم كاملاً فيهم! 
‏ومعروف في التقليد اليهودي أن الفرح لن يكون فرحاً كاملاً، إلا في أيام المسيا! 
‏ولكن هنا فرح أعظم, وهو فرح الابن حينما يستودعه تلاميذه بأن يسلمهم إلى حفظ الآب القدوس. 
‏فرح المسيح الخاص، الأن يبلغ ذروته وهو يترك العالم ذاهباً إلى الآب، وهو هو نفس الفرح الذي يريد أن يُسر به لتلاميذه عبر هذه الصلاة. إذ، وهم محفوظون ومحروسون في اسم الآب، يكونون وكأنهم قد انتقلوا من هذا العالم إلى الآب، أو بالحري انتقلوا من الموت إلى الحياة. ولم يعد للعالم سلطاناً عليهم! 
‏هنا يطيب لنا أن نقول للقارىء، إن هذا اختبار حي يبلغه الإنسان بالصلاة, حينما ينطلق بروحه نحو الآب والمسيح، تاركأ العالم خلف ظهره، حيث يكون لسان حاله: «من لى في السماء، ومعك لا أريد شيئاً في الأرض.» (مز25:73) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*4- محنة التلاميذ في العالم
14- أَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ كلاَمَكَ وَالْعَالَمُ أَبْغَضَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.​
‏« كلاَمَكَ»: (كلمتك بالمذكر): المسيح يشدد على «أنا» باعتبار وجوده الكامل، مشيراً بذلك أن استعلانه لكلمة الله حققه بذاته وفي ذاته. ولما قبلوا استملان الآب وكلمته، و«تقووا من ضعف» (عب34:11)، وظهروا أمام العالم بشخصيتهم الجديدة وكلمة الآب في فمهم، أبغضهم العالم بغضاً بائناً قاطعاً، إذ لم يعد لهم شكل العالم ولا لغته!! 
‏وهكذا إذ صارت لهم هيأتهم الأخروية الجديدة، نبذهم العالم، وعزلهم وأبغضهم، لما اعتزلوا هم العالم وأبغضوا أعماله. ولكن هذه هي بعينها هيئة الرسولية في العالم. جماعة تحيا الحياة الجديدة التي تستمدها من الله، مولودين ولادة جديدة أخرى من فوق بالروح من خارج العالم، ولكنها تعيش على درب الصليب المؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية إلى فوةق, ولكنها تبقى في العالم لتتلقى منه الضربات الموجعة, لأنها ليست من شكله ولا تتكلم لغفته. هذه هي محنة الرسولية المحبوبة عندهم: «ودعوا الرسل، وجلدوهم وأوصوهم أن لا يتكلموا باسم يسوع، ثم أطلقوهم. وأما هم فذهبوا فرحين من أمام المجمع، لأنهم حسبوا مستأهلين أن يهانوا من أجل اسمه» (أع40:5-41). وهذه المحنة عينها ورثتها الكنيسة عبر الدهور في الضيقات، تفتخر بآلامها من أجل اسمه، ككنيسة رسولية، لها سمات الرب يسوع، كأغصان مثبتة في الكرمة الحقيقية التي جذرها في السماء. وقد حسب خادم المسيح أن خدمته أفضل، إن كان يتلقى إزاءها ضربات أوفر!! 
+ «ولكن الذي يجترىء فيه أحد أقول في غباوة آنا أيضاً آجترىء فيه ... أهُم خدام المسيح (الرسل)؟ أقول كمختل العقل: فأنا أفضل, في الأتعاب أكثر, في الضربات أوخر, في السجون أكثر, في الميتات مراراً كثيرة, من اليهود خمس مرات جُلدت أربعين جلدة إلا واحدة، ثلاث مرات ضُربت بالعصي, مرة رُجمت, ثلات مرات انكسرت بي السفينة، ليلاً ونهاراً قضيت في العمق (المياه)، بأسفار مراراً كثيرة، بآخطار سيول، بأخطار لصوص، بأخطار من جنسي، بأخطار من الامم، بأخطار في المدينة، بأخطار في البرية, بأخطار في البحر، بأخطار من إخوة كذبة، في تعب وكد في أسهار مراراً كثيرة, في جوع وعطش، في أصوام مراراً كثيرة، في برد وعري.» (2‏كو21:11-27) 
‏ويلاحظ في هذا السجل الافتخاري بالآلام، أن بعضها كان بفعل الأعداء المقاومين لانجيل المسيح، ولكن بعضها أيضاً ساقها عليه رئيس هذا العالم بنوع من التعقب والانتقام. فالذي ينسحب من هيئة هذا العالم ليحيا الله، يدخل مباشرة في مواجهة سافرة مع العد ووآتباعه. 
‏لقد وُهب للكنيسة أن تتألم، إنها الشركة السرية مع المسيح في آلامه، التي هي سمة المفديين والمعينين للحياة الأبدية، إنها إكليل المجد الذي سيوضع على رؤوس الذين يصبرون إلى المنتهى نظير إكليل الشوك الذي يتلألأ الآن على رأس المسيح, وهو جالس عن يمين العظمة في السموات. 
‏إنها الزوفا التي يغسلنا بها المسيح الآن من قذر العالم, لنؤهل لمسحة الدم والخلاص. 
‏المسيح هنا في هذه الآية، يدافع عن تلاميذه وكل المضطهدين من أجل اسمه، الذين سيشربون من كأس آلامه واضطهاده. المسيح هنا شفيع حقيقي، وباراكليت شرعى, له حق الدفاع, لأنه حامل ثوت المحاماة المغموس بدم صليبه، فهو وحده له حق إقامة الدعوى والخصومة ضد العالم الذي قتله بالغش والكذب والخداع، وذلك لحساب كل الذين يدخلون شهوداً لآلامه وصليبه, فقضية الصليب مرفوعة حتى إلى نهاية الدهر، واليهود يتوارثون الشهادة جيلاً بعد جيل: «تكونون لى شهوداً» (أع8:1)؛ «روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لى، وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً.» (يو26:15-27). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*4- محنة التلاميذ في العالم
14- أَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ كلاَمَكَ وَالْعَالَمُ أَبْغَضَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.​
‏« كلاَمَكَ»: (كلمتك بالمذكر): المسيح يشدد على «أنا» باعتبار وجوده الكامل، مشيراً بذلك أن استعلانه لكلمة الله حققه بذاته وفي ذاته. ولما قبلوا استملان الآب وكلمته، و«تقووا من ضعف» (عب34:11)، وظهروا أمام العالم بشخصيتهم الجديدة وكلمة الآب في فمهم، أبغضهم العالم بغضاً بائناً قاطعاً، إذ لم يعد لهم شكل العالم ولا لغته!! 
‏وهكذا إذ صارت لهم هيأتهم الأخروية الجديدة، نبذهم العالم، وعزلهم وأبغضهم، لما اعتزلوا هم العالم وأبغضوا أعماله. ولكن هذه هي بعينها هيئة الرسولية في العالم. جماعة تحيا الحياة الجديدة التي تستمدها من الله، مولودين ولادة جديدة أخرى من فوق بالروح من خارج العالم، ولكنها تعيش على درب الصليب المؤدي إلى الحياة الأبدية إلى فوةق, ولكنها تبقى في العالم لتتلقى منه الضربات الموجعة, لأنها ليست من شكله ولا تتكلم لغفته. هذه هي محنة الرسولية المحبوبة عندهم: «ودعوا الرسل، وجلدوهم وأوصوهم أن لا يتكلموا باسم يسوع، ثم أطلقوهم. وأما هم فذهبوا فرحين من أمام المجمع، لأنهم حسبوا مستأهلين أن يهانوا من أجل اسمه» (أع40:5-41). وهذه المحنة عينها ورثتها الكنيسة عبر الدهور في الضيقات، تفتخر بآلامها من أجل اسمه، ككنيسة رسولية، لها سمات الرب يسوع، كأغصان مثبتة في الكرمة الحقيقية التي جذرها في السماء. وقد حسب خادم المسيح أن خدمته أفضل، إن كان يتلقى إزاءها ضربات أوفر!! 
+ «ولكن الذي يجترىء فيه أحد أقول في غباوة آنا أيضاً آجترىء فيه ... أهُم خدام المسيح (الرسل)؟ أقول كمختل العقل: فأنا أفضل, في الأتعاب أكثر, في الضربات أوخر, في السجون أكثر, في الميتات مراراً كثيرة, من اليهود خمس مرات جُلدت أربعين جلدة إلا واحدة، ثلاث مرات ضُربت بالعصي, مرة رُجمت, ثلات مرات انكسرت بي السفينة، ليلاً ونهاراً قضيت في العمق (المياه)، بأسفار مراراً كثيرة، بآخطار سيول، بأخطار لصوص، بأخطار من جنسي، بأخطار من الامم، بأخطار في المدينة، بأخطار في البرية, بأخطار في البحر، بأخطار من إخوة كذبة، في تعب وكد في أسهار مراراً كثيرة, في جوع وعطش، في أصوام مراراً كثيرة، في برد وعري.» (2‏كو21:11-27) 
‏ويلاحظ في هذا السجل الافتخاري بالآلام، أن بعضها كان بفعل الأعداء المقاومين لانجيل المسيح، ولكن بعضها أيضاً ساقها عليه رئيس هذا العالم بنوع من التعقب والانتقام. فالذي ينسحب من هيئة هذا العالم ليحيا الله، يدخل مباشرة في مواجهة سافرة مع العد ووآتباعه. 
‏لقد وُهب للكنيسة أن تتألم، إنها الشركة السرية مع المسيح في آلامه، التي هي سمة المفديين والمعينين للحياة الأبدية، إنها إكليل المجد الذي سيوضع على رؤوس الذين يصبرون إلى المنتهى نظير إكليل الشوك الذي يتلألأ الآن على رأس المسيح, وهو جالس عن يمين العظمة في السموات. 
‏إنها الزوفا التي يغسلنا بها المسيح الآن من قذر العالم, لنؤهل لمسحة الدم والخلاص. 
‏المسيح هنا في هذه الآية، يدافع عن تلاميذه وكل المضطهدين من أجل اسمه، الذين سيشربون من كأس آلامه واضطهاده. المسيح هنا شفيع حقيقي، وباراكليت شرعى, له حق الدفاع, لأنه حامل ثوت المحاماة المغموس بدم صليبه، فهو وحده له حق إقامة الدعوى والخصومة ضد العالم الذي قتله بالغش والكذب والخداع، وذلك لحساب كل الذين يدخلون شهوداً لآلامه وصليبه, فقضية الصليب مرفوعة حتى إلى نهاية الدهر، واليهود يتوارثون الشهادة جيلاً بعد جيل: «تكونون لى شهوداً» (أع8:1)؛ «روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لى، وتشهدون أنتم أيضاً.» (يو26:15-27). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*15- لَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ أَنْ تَأْخُذَهُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنْ تَحْفَظَهُمْ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ​.

حين أعيى إيليا النبي من اضطهاد إيزابل، «سار في البرية مسيرة يوم، حتى أتى وجلس تحت رتمة، وطلب الموت لنفسه وقال: قد كفى الأن يا رب، خذ نفسي، لأنني لست خيراً من أبائي» (امل4:19). ليست هكذا خدمة الرسولية والبشارة المفرحة بملكوت الله والمناداة بإنجيل الخلاص!! 
‏المسيح هنا يوعي التلاميذ بصلاته، حتى لا يقعوا في خطأ إيليا، فلا يكلوا في الضيقات: «كي لا يتزعزع أحد في هذه الضيقات، فإنكم أنتم تعلمون أننا مرضوعون لهذا. لأننا لما كنا عندكم، سبقنا فقلنا لكم إننا عتيدون أن نتضايق، كما حصل أيضاً وأنتم تعلمون.» (1تس3:3-4)
«من الشرير»: في اللغة اليونانية لا يتضح من هذه التسمية «الشرير»، نوع الجنس إن كان مذكراً أو محايداً. ولكن الذي أخذ به معظم العلماء، أنه مذكر وأنه يقصد الشيطان بالذات، رئيس هذا العالم، لأن الشر في العالم نابع من سيطرته على نفوس الناس : «والعالم كله قد وُضع في الشرير» (ايو19:5). والاصطلاح «من الشرير» واضح. «وفي الشرير» هو المقابل لعبارة «في المسيح». فكما يعيش المؤمنون في دائرة قوة المسيح وحفظه، يعيش الأخرون في قوة الشرير وإغرائه. ومعروف أن علاقة الإنسان بالشر عى علاقة شخصية. والمسيح، وهو عالم بأصل الشر ومصدره، يصلي أن يحفظ الآب أولاده من سلطان وتأثير الشرير المخادع والمقتحم، ليس فقط من جهة أعماله الظاهرة، بل ومن سلطانه الخفي غير المنظور، حتى لا يقع أحد في حبائله: «لأننا لا نجهل أفكاره.» (2كو11:2)
‏وحينما يضع المسيح هذه المقابلة بوضوح بين «لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم، بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير»، فهو يؤكد رسوخ الكنيسة في العالم, كمكان عملها الوحيد، الذي ينبغي أن تتعاطاه بفرح في وسط الضيقات, كما يقول بولس الرسول: «تعلمون أننا موضوعون لهذا» (1تس3:3). والعالم, كما أنه مركز الشر، هو أيضأ بالكنيسة مركز الشهادة. 
وحينما يقول: «بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير», فهو يؤكد عمل الخدمة الرسولية في وسط الشر وتجاه الشر وفي وسط الأشرار، دون الرضوخ للشر أو التنازل معه أو إليه. فالحفظ من الشرير لا يعني الهروب من مواجهته، بل الهروب من إغراته وإغواته. 
‏وصلاة المسيح من أجل التلاميذ أن يحفظهم الآب من الشرير، مرادفة لما جاء في الصلاة الربانية التي علمنا فيها المسيح أن نطلب النجاة من الشرير. وهو أيضأ تراث يهودي استلمه اليهود من يعقوب أب الآباء في أعطائه للبركة على أولاد يوسف: «الله الذي رعاني منذ وجودي إلى هذا اليوم، الملاك الذي خلصني من كل شر, يبارك الغلامين ...» (تك15:48-16). وقد دخل الكنيسة منذ البدء كدعاء رسمي سجلته لنا الديداخي, والديداخي هو كتاب تعليم الرسل الاتني عشر(100م – 150م) اكتشف سنة 1883م, في الصلاة الليتورجية على القربان ‏الباب العاشر البند الخامس: [أذكر يا رب كنيستك, وأنقذها من كل شر، واجعلها كاملة في حبك]. 
‏وفي قول المسيح سابقاً: «احفظهم في اسمك»، وقوله هنا : «احفظهم من الشرير» ترابط شديد. فالاسم القدوس يحيط النفس بجو القداسة, وبستار الطهارة يخفي عن عينها الشر، ويبطل قوة العدو وسهامه فلا تصيبها. ولكن «احفظهم من الشرير» لا ينحصر المعنى في الحماية, بل ويمتد ليشمل المقاومة حتى الموت، لأن الأخطر أن ينهزم الإنسان أمام سطوة الشرير فيضع حداً لجهاده المرير ضد الشر، فيقبل غوايته منهزما، ويخضع لمطالبه. لذلك, فدعاء المسيح لتلاميذه بالحفظ من الشرير يؤمن شهادتهم للمسيح، حتى ولو بلغ الضيق حد الموت: «لم تقاوموا بعد حتى الدم، مجاهدين ضد الخطية» (عب4:12‏). فكلما تعاظم الضيق، تعاظمت الشهادة: «فلما سمعنا هذا، طلبنا إليه نحن والذين من المكان أن لا يصعد إلى أورشليم. فأجاب بولس: ماذا تفعلون؟ تبكون وتكسرون قلبي؟ لأني مستعد ليس أن اُربط فقط بل أن أموت أيضاً في أورشليم, لأجل اسم الرب يسوع» (أع12:21-13)، «وفي الليلة التالية وقف به الرب وقال: ثق يا بولس، لأنك كما شهدت بما لي في أورشليم, هكذا ينبغي أن تشهد في رومية أيضاً.» (أع11:23). 
‏وقد كان, وأصبحت المصادمة مع الشر فرصة عظمى للشهادة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*5- المسألة المطلوبة من أجلهم
16- لَيْسُوا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا لَسْتُ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ.​
هذا تكرار يقصد به التعقيب على الآية السابقة والتمهيد للآية القادمة: فاحفظهم من الشرير، لأنهم ليسوا من العالم, كما أنا, ولأنهم ليسوا من العالم، قدسهم في الحق، حتى يحفظوا من الشرير، ويغلبوه كما غلبت! 
‏وهنا «ليسوا من العالم» تعني أن حياتهم ورجاءهم وحبهم وفكرهم الشاغل أصبح من الله، وفي الله، وليس من العالم، أو في العالم. هنا أصبح الحفظ حقاً لهم، والتقديس جزاء واجباً يستحقونه. وقوله أنهم «ليسوا من العالم كما أني أنا لست من العالم» يوضح أنهم استمدوا من المسيح هذا الكيان الفائق، أنهم أغصان مثبتة في الكرمة, وهو تلميح للاتحاد الكائن في المسيح بالتجسد, كيف حصل فيه الإنسان على الانتماء الكلي للاهوت!!؟ 
‏وهكذا انفتح الباب أمام البشرية أن تتحد بالله وتنجو من التبعية للعالم كياناً وفكراً وعملاً وهدفاً: «فإن سيرتنا نحن هي في السموات» (في20:3)، «فإن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح، فاطلبوا ما فوق» (كو1:3)، «لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح، ذاك أفضل جداً.» (فى23:1) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 نوفمبر 2017)

*17- قَدِّسْهُمْ فِي حَقِّكَ. كلاَمُكَ هُوَ حَقٌّ.​
«قدسهم في الحق»: الترجمة العربية جاءت بتصرف، فالأصل اليوناني هو: «قدسهم في الحق»، وليس «قدسهم في حقك»، أي دون إضافة. 
‏الطلبة الأولى التي طلبها المسيح للتلاميذ كانت: «احفظهم في اسمك» و«أن تحفظهم من الشرير»، على أساس أنهم ليسوا مم العالم، وهم باقون في العالم. هذه الطلبة في حدود العالم: «لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم، بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير.» (يو15:17‏) 
‏الطلبة الثانية: «قدسهم في (حقك) الحق». هنا الطلبة جاءت خارج حدود العالم. الحقيقة هنا عميقة وممتدة، فالمسيح يطلب لتلاميذه من الآب النقلة العظمى لكيانهم الشخصي، من تبعيتهم للعالم إلى تبعيتهم لله، لتنقل حياتهم وأفكارهم ورغباتهم وتعلقاتهم من عالم الشهوات والماديات التي كانوا مرتبطين بها ومنفعلين لها، إلى حياة «الحق», التي منها وبها تتغذى الأفكار والرغبات والتعلقات لخدمة الله، حيث يتصفى الجسد بتقديس الروح ويتنحى من القيادة العشوائية, ليعطي للنفس المتحررة من ربقة العالم والماديات القدرة على السيادة والحركة والانطلاق لتكميل خدمة المسيح الكفارية، بالبذل على مستوى المحبة المتطهرة. 
‏المسيح يدرك عمق وخطورة هذه الطلبة التي نوه عنها فيما يخص نفسه قائلاً: «فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله إلى العالم، أتقولون له إنك تجدف، لأني قلت إني ابن الله» (يو36:10). لقد قدسه الآب قبل أن يرسله, بأن أعطاه اسمه القدوس، وبالمعنى اللاهوتي الكامل أعطاه وجوده وحضرته بالكامل: «الآب الحال في» (يو10:14)», «أقيم لهم نبياً من وسط إخوتهم, مثلك، وأجعل كلامي في فمه، فيكلمهم بكل ما أوصيه به. ويكون أن الإنسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي أنا أطالبه.» (تث18:18-19) 
‏وها هوذا نفسه يطلب لتلاميذه أن يقدسهم الآب!! فلننتبه إلى علو وخطورة هذا الطلب: «قدسهم في حقك»، ثم يردف الطلبة حالاً بالإرسالية على مستوى تقديسه وإرساله هو: «كما أرسلتني إلى العالم أرسلتهم أنا إلى العالم.» (يو18:17) 
‏هنا يربط المسيح بين تقديس الآب له، وتقديس الآب لهم؛ هذا التوازي يحمل معاني كبرى؛ كذلك فهو قائم على أساس إرسال الآب له كما على إرساله لهم!! وهنا التوازي في الارسالية خطير، بل ويزيد الأمر ربطاً وانسجاماً وخطوره حينما يضيف أيضاً ومباشرة قائلاً: «ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي ليكونوا هم أيضاً مقدسين في الحق» (يو19:17). الآب يقدسهم بالروح وهو يقدسهم بالدم!! أما تقديس المسيح لهم بالدم فمعروف، أما تقديس الآب فهو سر من الأسرار العالية. 
‏والأمر يا قارئي العزيز تتعدى أهميته وخطورته حدود تلاميذه، فهو إنما يعلن بهذا قداسة الكنيسة وإرساليتها في العالم على أساس تقديس الآب والابن لها، فهو يطلب لها تقديس الآب من فوق من الأعالي لتصير كنيسة السماء على الأرض متغربة ولكن محفوظة بالدم، على أساس تقديس نفسه لها, حتى تبقى في العالم، وهي ليست من العالم، ويكون لها قوة وسلطان الله الآب والابن في تقديس أولادها واحداً فواحداً وواحدة فواحدة, لحفظهم من الحياة بحسب دنيا الغرور والشروو والماديات والشهوات والجسد، ثم نقلهم إلى الحياة بالروح في تقديس الحق. 
‏ما هو تقديس الحق: إن صلاة المسيح لدى الآب من أجل تقديس التلاميذ, والكنيسة بالتالي, هي مبتدأ الأسرار,  فهذا هو سر التقديس الأعظم الذي انحدرت منه وبمقتضاه كل الأسرار. 
‏والتقديس في الحق هو بحد ذاته التخصيص لله وللحياة الأبدية، أو هو الانتقال من الخضوع والانفعال لأعداء الحق الثلاثة: العالم والجسد والخطية، ورأسها الشيطان أبو التزييف والكذب، إلى الحرية، حرية أولاد الله, من كل صور وخداعات العالم المتركزة في الخطية المتسيطرة بالغش على الجسد, بتزييف أوهام يغرسها الشيطان في الفكر والتصور والعاطفة, لينخدع لها الإنسان ويقبلها، فينطوي تحتها كعبد: « إن كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية.» (يو34:8) 
‏الحق: الله هو الحق الكلي، والمسيح هو الحق, والروح القدس هو روح الحق. الحق واحد, بسيط، لا ينقسم أبداً, ولا يُرى منقسماً على ذاته. 
‏العالم: «العالم كله قد وُضع في الشرير» (ايو19:5). وهكذا بسبب تزييف الشيطان لكل ما هو حق فيه, لأنه لا يملك العالم بالحق, ولكن يملكه بالغش, ويملك الغش الذي فيه!!, لذلك جعله مركزا لانقسام والازدواج الصارخ فأصبح الخداع يحيط العالم، ويتغلغل أجمل ما فيه. فالجمال مثلاً: كل جمال تتربص به الخديعة لاصطياد الجهال. والفرح؛ كل فرح سرعان ما ينقلب إلى حزن، والفرح الذي لا يدوم هو خداع، والفرح الذي ينقسم على ذاته ويتحول إلى حزن يكشف عنصر الخداع في الفرح والحزن كليهما. لذلك يقول المسيح، فاضحاً عنصر الخداع في الفرح الذي يعطيه العالم, هكذا: «ولكني سأراكم أيضاً فتفرح قلوبكم, ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم.» (يو22:16). وعلى مستوى الفرح، يعطي المسيح السلام: «سلامي أعطيكم، ليس كما يعطي العالم أعطيكم أنا.» (يو27:14) 
‏هنا يكشف المسيح الازدواج المؤلم في السلام الذي يعطيه العالم, فهو سرعان ما ينقلب إلى قلق واضطراب وضيق يخنق النفس. وهكذا فالسلام الذي يمكن أن ينقلب إلى كآبة، هو خداع، السلام والكآبة كليهما. 
‏والجسد: هو ملتقى الخداع الذي يبثه تزييف رئيس هذا العالم: «فإني أسر بناموس الله، بحسب الإنسان الباطن، ولكني أرى ناموساً آخر في أعضائي يحارب ناموس ذهني، ويسبيني إلى ناموس الخطية الكائن في أعضائي. ويحى أنا الإنسان الشقي من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت؟» (رو24:22) 
‏وبنظرة واحدة مرتفعة عن العالم، نرى كيف ينتهي الجسد ويؤول إلى فساد وتراب، فيتضح مدى الخداع الذي عاش فيه بين الصحة والمرض، والغنى والفقر، والشبع والجوع ، والعطش والإرتواء، والعلم والجهل، والمتعة والحرمان, والرضى والغضب، والاطمئنان والخوف، والنور والظلمة وأخيراً الحياة والموت؛ فبنظرة من الأعالى, ترى الروح وهي في مقرها السماوي مدى زيف هذا الازدواج المؤلم الصارخ الذي يعبث بالانسان ويظنه الإنسان، وهو واقع تحته، أنه حق, وهو الخداع والسراب, عين الخداع وعين السراب!! 
‏ولكن ليس وحدها العين الروحية للنفس وهي في السماء تكتشف هذا الخداع، بل وعين الإنسان الذي تقدس بالحق هنا على الأرض، ودخل مجال تقديس الآب والمسيح، فقد أعطي له أن يرى مهزلة هذه الازدواجية، ولكن أعطي أن يعيش فوقها، ويراها، ولكن لا يُمسك منها؛ يعيشها، ولكن لا تعيش فيه، لأنه يحيا الحقيقة, يحيا النور الدائم والفرح الدائم والسلام الدائم، يأكل الخبز السماوي الباقي إلى الآبد، «المأكل الحق» فلا يجوع أبداً، ويشرب ماء الحياة ودم الخلاص المحيي فيرتوي أبداً ولا يعطش أبداً لأنه «المشرب الحق». ويحيا حياة الأبد، لا يخشى الموت وما يؤدي إلى الموت، فلا يموت أبداً «فقد انتقل من الموت» الخادع «إلى الحياة» الحقيقية التي ليس فيها موت أو خداع. والحق يعلو الزمن, وكل ما يغيره الزمن، وكل ما يفنيه الزمن. وهذا تاج الإنسان الذي قبل تقديس الآب والمسيح. 
‏المسيح حينما أكمل كرازته, وضمن خلاص الإنسان وتحريره من الخطية وخداع العالم، قال قولته الغالية: «الآن دينونة هذا العالم، الآن يُطرح رئيس هذا العالم خارجاً» (يو32:12). دينونة العالم يعني الحكم على الخداع والتزييف الذي فيه، بظهور الحق الإلهي، وبدء عمله على مستوى الإنسان. أما طرح رئيس العالم خارجاً، فهو بعينه عزل قوة التزييف، واستعلان قوة الحق التي بدأت تفرز الكذب والغش الذي يلف به الشيطان الخطية، والتي بها قتل الانسان لذلك دعاه المسيح : «قتالاً للناس من البدء.» (يو44:8) 
‏وهكذا, وبعد أن قال المسيح: «ثقوا، أنا قد غلبت العالم» (يو33:16)؛ صلى إلى الآب قائلاً: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل، قد أكملته» (يو4:17), وعليه فقد استطاع أن يتقدم بطلبته العظمى الآن: «قدسهم في حقك‏»، بمعنى أن يملك الحق فيهم، فلا ينجذبوا قط إلى العالم، بل بالحري يكونون نوراً للعالم يبدد ظلمته الخادعة, ومصدر توبيخ يفضح أكاذيبه: «ولا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة, بل بالحري وبخوها.» (أف11:5) 
تقديس الحق: ليس هو إجراء ظاهرياً, بل هو انفتاح الوعي الداخلي للانسان بقوة الروح الذي يسكبه الآب على التلاميذ، والذي كان يوم الخمسين قمة استعلانه. الوعي المسيحي بعمل الروح القدس يعمل على رفع رؤية الإنسان وإدراكه. فهو بسهولة يكشف كل خداع العالم والشيطان: «‏لأننا لا نجهل أفكاره» (2كو11:2)، وبالتالي, فهو يصبح قادراً على أن يتعامل مح الظلمة بكل أفكارها وأدواتها, يدركها منذ أول حركتها, ويطاردها, ويطردها، لأنه يكشف زيفها وخطورتها وعدمها: «‏قاوموا إبليس، فيهرب منكم» (يع7:4), هروب الظلمة أمام النور. لذلك، فالذي يسلك في الحق، يغلب العالم! «فرحت جداً لأني وجدت من أولادك بعضأ سالكين في الحق, كما أخذنا وصية من الآب.» (2يو4) 
‏القديس يوحنا أدرك قوة الحق وفعله ودخوله إلى العالم بالمسيح: «لأجل هذا أظهر ابن الله، لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس.» (1يو8:3) 
«النور»‏: وهو التعبير عن الحق في أوسع معانيه، مُشخصاً في المسيح يسوع، وقد جاء إلى العالم، فارتكز الحق على الأرض ارتكازاً أبدياً مشخصاً ومستعلناً في المسيح وكلمته وأسراره وإنجيله وكنيسته. 
‏ولكن الحق ليس كالكذب, وليس كالخداع الذي يغوي الجهال، فالحق لا يستهوي إلا من انفتحت بصائرهم, فاستحلت النور في مصدره, أما الذين يستهويهم الزيف والوهم والكذب والحق المغشوش، فلا يرون في النورنوراً بل حرماناً لملذات وهمية مائتة: «النورقد جاء إلى العالم، وأحب الناس الظمة أكثر من النور» (يو19:3). فالإنسان الأعمى لا يرى إلا ما هو تحت رجليه!! 
‏وليس الانجذاب إلى الخداع هو قطيعة مح النور فحسب, بل إنه ولكي ينفضح عنصر الكذب والكذاب الذي فيه، فإن محب الظلمة تجده باغضا للنور أيضاً: «لأن كل من يعمل السيئات يبغض النور, ولا يأتي إلى النور (الصلاة,  الكنيسة، خدام الله) لئلا توبخ أعماله.» (يو20:3) 
‏ولا يمكن أن يتقابل الحق مع الكذب والخداع, أو صاحب هذا مع صاحب ذاك، فهذا كأس حياة وهذا كأس موت, ولا يمكنك أن تجمع النور مح الظلمة؛ ليس لأن الظلمة شيء أو لأن الكذب شيء، بل لأنه هو اللاشيء, وحتماً يؤول إلى العدم. الظلمة والكذب تأخذ وجودها الكاذب خلف الحق، فهي قائمة لأنها تزيف الحق وتزيف النور، ولولا النور ما كانت ظلمة، ولولا الحق ما كان كذب. فإذا عم الحق والنور يوماً، تلاشى الكذب والظلمة حتماً!!
‏«الله نور، وليس فيه ظلمة البتة» (1يو5:1). هذا يقيناً، فهو الحق كل الحق. فالنور والحق ليسا صفات لله بل هما طبيعة قائمة فعالة فيه. فلا وجود للحق بدون الله، فهو صاحبه الوحيد. فالحق والنور قوى إلهية لا تُدرك قط في طبيعتها، لأن من ذا الذي يدرك طبيعة الله؟ وإنما نحن ندرك فعلها في الإنسان: في فكره، فينعكس النور على عقل الإنسان الواعي للمعرفة الفائقة فيخشع الإنسان أمام الله؛ وفي قلبه وروحه، فتنطبع المحبة, التي هي محصلة فعل النور مع الحق, فينجذب قلب الإنسان نحو الله. لذلك «إن قلنا إن لنا شركة معه, (ومسيرة ومعرفة لله), وسلكنا في ‏الظلمة, نكذب ولسنا نعمل الحق» (ايو6:1), «من قال إنه في النور, وهو يبغض أخاه، فهو الى الأن في الظلمة... وفي الظمة يسلك, ولا يعلم أين يمضي، لأن الظمة أعمت عينيه.» (ايو9:2و11) 
‏ثم ما هو سلام الله الكامل؟ إلآ حينما يملك الحق بالكامل؟ وما هو الإتضاع الحقيقي إلا حينما يُستعلن النور في قمة قوته؟ ثم ما هي القداسة أو التقديس إلا حينما تُستعلن طبيعة الله بمفاعيلها، فتحول طبيعة الإنسان القابلة للخداع والتزييف، إلى طبيعة محصنة بالحق وقوته، وبالنور وقوته، فلا يعود الإنسان يُحتل بكل ريح، بل يثبت في الله: «الله محبة، ومن يثت في المحبة، يثبت في الله والله فيه.»  (ايو16:4)
‏أما الحق، وأما النور، فقد استعلنا للعالم في شخص يسوع المسيح: «أنا هو نور العالم» (يو12:8)، »أنا هو... الحق...» (يو6:14)، بالقوة في الأعمال الإلهية، وبالفعل في حياة شخصية ملؤها الحب الذي بلغ قمته في الصليب وفي أعمال المسيح وحبه المبذول، استعلنت أبوة الله فيه واستعلنت بنوته الفريدة لله، فكانت قمة الحق الذي عرفناه فتحررنا من الخطية التي ملكت علينا، ومن الشيطان الذي أفسد وعينا، ومن العالم الذي زيف الحق في أعيننا، هذا عندما فدانا الابن بدمه، وكفر عن كل ذنوبنا، وجمعنا في جسده, ووحدنا وقدمنا إلى الله أبيه، فتبنانا.
ومن جهة هذا التحصيل الحاصل, يقول القديس يوحنا: «إننا نحن من الله, والعالم كله قد وضع في الشرير. ونعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء وأعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق، ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح» (ايو19:5-20). هنا يكشف القديس يوحنا قطبي الحق والخداع, في مواجهة. ثم يختم على استعلان معرفة يسوع المسيح هكذا: «هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية» (ايو20:5). نعم, فقد وضح أن المسيح هو الإله الحق بسبب الحق الذي استعلن فيه لنا, إذ لم يوجد به غش، واذ قام من الأموات ونلنا منه خلاصاً ونصرة على العالم: «من هو الذي يغلب العالم إلا ‏الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله» (ايو5:5). والحق الذي استعلنه المسيح وعاشه، أعطاه كما عاشه، فأثبت بالفعل أنه هو الإله الحق, لذلك يضع القديس يوحنا مقابل المسيح الألهة الكاذبة بغشهم المفسود: «ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح... أيها الأولاد، احفظوا أنفسكم من الأصنام آمين» (ايو20:5-21)، وما الأصنام إلا أدوات عبادة الشيطان: المال بأمجاده الكاذبة، والملذات، والشهوات التي حللتها العبادة المغشوشة. 
عبد الخطية المتعبد لملذات الجسد وشهوات النفس الجسدية، العائش في دنيا الأوهام، يشعر بنفسه شعوراً محدوداَ ضيقاً وكأنه محصور في الجسد ودنيا الأطماع والجسديات. أما الذي تقدس بالروح لله وعبادته واستعلن له الحق، فإنه يشعر وكأن نفسه وروحه قد تحررتا من ضيق الجد وانحصار أطماعه ورغباته وملذاته الكاذبة، فلا يعود للجسد وجوده الطاغي وكأنه كل شيء، بل وتفقد الأمال والأطماع والملذات والشهوات جمالها المخادع، وتنحط قيمتها وتنحصر في عين الروح, وتنحط حتى تصير تحت قدميه، فتبدو مبتذلة يحيطها الندم، وتسرح الروح حرة في عالم الله الواسع، يقودها روح الله من حق إلى حق ومن سمو إلى سمو، فتكبر النفس مع الحقيقة وتتسع مع الحق، فلا تعود الدنيا تسعها باتساع آفاقها، إذ يبدأ الخلود ينبض في القلب فترتفع مدركات الروح، وتدخل في غبطة استعلانات الله, وهي تمتد نحو مصدر الخلود والحياة الحقيقية. وهكذا تبدأ النفس تخلع أردية أوهامها السابقة، وتندم وتتأسف على المشاعر الكاذبة التي لصقت بها، وتخلع أرديتها المزيفة من القلق والضيق والغضب والحسد والحقد والنقمة والخصام والتهديد والوعيد والحزن والكآبة مع الفرح الكاذب والتهليل المصطنع والآمال الترابية، التي هي كلها أبناء الزنى الروحي والجسدي ومخلفاته المخزية: 
+ «لأنكم لما كنتم عبيد الخطية, كنتم أحراراً من البر، فأي ثمر كان لكم حينئذ من الأمور التي تستحوم منها الآن. لأن نهاية تلك الأمور هي الموت. وأما الأن، إذ أعتقتم من الخطية, وصرتم عبيداً لله, فلكم ثمركم للقداسة, والنهاية حياة أبدية.» (رو20:6-22)
‏وبعد أن قال المسيح عن تلاميلأء إنهم ليسوا من العالم كما أنه هو ليس من العالم, عاد وقال: «أما هؤلاء، فهم في العالم، وأنا أتي إليك» (يو11:17)، ثم عاد وقال: «ولست أسال أن تأخذهم من العالم، بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير.» (يو15:17) 
‏واضح هنا أن التلاميذ كانوا قد بدأوا في الانسحاب من مظاهر العالم الكاذب، فلم تعد هذه المظاهر مصدر انفعال وقبول وحوارو تملك، ولم تعد حواسهم تعمل وفق العالم في غياب الله والحق؛ »وقد حفظوا كلامك» (يو6:17), فصار كلام الله حافظاً لهم، حارسأ لانفعالاتهم، متدخلاً إزاء طغيان العدو إذا طغى. هنا تنبري قوة الحق في كلام الله، تعمل بسلطانها في قلب الإنسان، لضبط القوة المخادعة الشريرة التي دأبت على تخريب طبيعة الإنسان, لضمها إلى سلطان رأس التخريب والخراب. 
‏وهكذا يأتي طلب المسيح من أجل تقديسهم في الحق: «قدسهم في حقك»، لكي يصيروا مكرسين للحق وخدمته، يمسكون بالحياة الأبدية فيصيرون في مأمن من مزيفات عدو الحق. يعيشون في العالم خارج مظاهر العالم وأغلفته الكاذبة، لأنه حينما يتحررون من كذب العالم وخداعه، لا يكون من داع بعد لأخذهم من العالم، بل بالأولى بالعمل فيه بروح الله، وهوروح الحق، لإبطال خداعه: «يبكت العالم على خطية، وعلى بر، وعل ديونة» (يو8:16) 
«كلامك هو حق»: كلام الحق، أو الكلام الذي هو حق، ليس حروفاً مكتوبة، ولا منطوقة أو مسموعة، ولا مصورة في الذهن, بل هو استعلان للوعي الداخلي للانسان. وما «الكلمة» إلا مرشد وقائد ومشير للروح الأمينة المصدقة لله، المفتوحة العينين، المستعدة للمقابلة!
«الكلمة» تقود الذهن الملتهب بالحب والوقار لتدخله إلى حضرة الله الآب، فترتسم على صفحة النفس صورة الله ينقشها شعاع نور الحق، فتتعدل النفس، وتتبدل وتتصحح وتتقدس، حيث تحترق منها كل شوائب الخداع والظنون والجهالة، وكل صور العالم الكاذبة، وتنطبع فيها ملامح الله في القداسة والحق! «كما هو حق في يسوع، أن تخلعوا من جهة التصرف السابق الإنسان العتيق الفاسد بحسب شهوات الغرور(الخداع), وتتجددوا بروح ذهنكم, وتلبسوا الإنسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله في البر وقداسة الحق.» (أف21:4-24) 
«كلام الله» هو واسطة الدخول إلى الله، «الكلمة» هي باب ينفتح على طبيعة الله القدوسة. لا أحد يدخل عبر«الكلمة الحق» إلى الله إلا ويتقدس. ولكن العبرة ليست في «الكلمة» في حد ذاتها، تلك المكتوبة أو المقروءة، ولكن العبرة في النية والقصد والضمير التي بها نقترب «للكلمة» كما يكون الاقتراب إلى الحق. فإن لم يكن القصد هو الدخول إلى الله، وان لم يكن القصد من الدخول إلى الله هو كشف الحال وتغيير الأحوال، ونوال التغيير، والتقديس حسب الوعد، فالكلمة تفوتنا، ونحن نفوتها: «لذلك يجب أن ننتبه أكثر إلى ما سمعنا لئلا نفوته» (عب1:2). فلنعلم، بكل يقين الإيمان والاختبار، أن الكلمة في الإنجيل كانت ولا تزال إلى الأبد مصدر تقديس ملايين من نفوس أولاد الله، الساعين لمعرفة الحق وخدمته: فقد فتحوا الإنجيل برعدة الخطاة، واقتربوا من الكلمة وكأنها كنز الحق، فانفتح لهم الكنز، فاغترفوه ، وصاروا قديسين بالحق والعمل والشهادة. 
‏كل هذا، كان السبب فيه ومنشأه وقوته صلاة المسيح من نحو تلاميذه والكنيسة: «قدسهم في الحق. كلامك هو حق»! فصار التلاميذ قديسين مقدسين في الحق. نطقوا الحق، وعلموه, ثم كتبوه، فكان لنا إنجيلاً ناطقا بقداسة هؤلاء التلاميذ وبالحق الذي قدسهم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 نوفمبر 2017)

*18- كَمَا أَرْسَلْتَنِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَرْسَلْتُهُمْ أَنَا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.​
‏تقديس التلاميذ الذي يطلبه المسيح من الآب، يطلبه ليس لكي يترفع به التلاميذ وينعموا، بل ليقتحموا به ظلمة العالم، وليحطموا به أعظم بناء بنته الآلهة الكاذبة لأكبر إمبراطورية ظهرت في العالم, والتي استولى عليها الشيطان كملك وجلس في هياكلها كإله. قداسة التلاميذ لم تزدهم مجداً في عين العالم, بل سخرية وشقاء وبلاء وسجنا وسيفاً وقبر شهادة. كانت إرساليتهم إرسالية آلام. ولكن آلام هؤلاء القديسين كانت كفيلة بأن تهدم حصون الشر. وعلى أنقاض أعمدة الباطل وقبابه، قامت كنيسة الله, عمود الحق وقاعدته. 
‏المسيح الكلمة, قدسه الله, وأرسله إلى العالم (يو36:10) ليشهد لحق الآب، فشهد وذُبح. «هكذا» أرسل المسيح تلاميذه إلى العالم، ليشهدوا وهم تحت حد السيف وعلى الصليب عينه. 
«كما أرسلتني... أرسلتهم»: «كما» = «كاثوس» وهي هنا لا تفيد المشابهة، بل تفيد الشرح والتوضيح، حتى إنه لا يصح أن نفصل أبداً إرسال الآب للمسيح عن إرسال المسيح لتلاميذه، فالثانية مشروحة ومستمدة من الاولى. وكما كان لا بد من تقديس المسيح مُسبقاً لكي يُرسل إلى العالم: «الذي قدسه الله، وأرسله إلى العالم...» (يو36:10)، كذلك فإن تقديس الآب للتلاميذ كان ضرورة حتمية، حتى يستطيع المسيح أن يرسلهم إلى العالم: «كانوا لك, فقدسهم في حقك، لكي إذا ما أعطيتهم لي، أرسلهم». 
‏كان نظر المسيح مثبتاً نحو إرساليته التي قدسه الآب لها، وكان ينظر إلى استمرارها. لهذا أعد منذ البدء الذين سيرسلهم، اختارهم، وتلمذهم، وأعلنهم بكل ما عند الآب، وأسماهم أحباء، لأنه أخذهم من يد الآب: «كانوا لك، وأعطيتهم لى» (يو6:17)، كانوا عبيد يهوة الأتقياء، المختارين من نسل المختارين! وصاروا مسيحيين. لقد قدمهم إلى الآب أبيه، كأولاد وليس بعد عبيداً، جاهزين للتقديس، لأنه كان قد أعد لهم موطناً آخر، الموطن الذي منه أتى: «هؤلاء (أصبحوا) ليسوا من العالم كما إني لست من العالم». ونجح أن ينقل قلوبهم، فلم يعودوا يطلبون وطنهم الأول بل وطناً أفضل أي سماويا. ولما أتت الساعة، وتحتم الفراق والانطلاق، أوصى الآب أن يقدسهم تقديس من يرسلهم. 
‏ولينتبه القارىء إلى تسلسل الأفكار. فإن تقديس الآب المُسبق للمسيح، أهله أن يقول: «أنا لست من العالم»، وهذا آهله للرسالة. وليس التلاميذ كالمسيح، إذ تحتم أن يصيروا أولاًد«ليسوا من العالم»، ليتأهلوا للتقديس، ثم الإرسال.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 نوفمبر 2017)

* 19- وَلأَجْلِهِمْ أُقَدِّسُ أَنَا ذَاتِي لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً مُقَدَّسِينَ فِي الْحَقِّ.​
‏ليس إنسان قط بمستطيع أن يقول: «أقدس ذاتي»، بل ولم يُعط للانسان قط أن يُقدس تقديساً، فالتقديس هو عمل الله وحده؛ لأن التقديس هو أن يصير الإنسان من خاصة الله. فالله وحده هو من يعين خاصته, ويقيمهم تحت ولايته وخدمته ونعيمه. وللانسان فقط أن يطلب التقديس، ولكن لا يعطيه قط. هو يطلب أن يكون من خاصة الله، ويظل يرجو ذلك رجاءً. 
‏أما المسيح، فهو يرد على تقديس الله له بأن يستجيب بنفس القدر والقصد» فيقدس ذاته للآب تقديساً, وهنا, تقديس الآب للابن يتساوى مع تقديس الابن نفسه للآب, فهذا بحد ذاته إعلان مساوته في الألوهية: بمعنى أنه بقدر ما اختار الآب أن يخصص الابن المتجسد ليمثله في العالم تمثيلاً، بقدر ما استجاب المسيح وقطع على نفسه أن يحيا ويموت له وحده خاصة، وقد أكمل، حتى بحياته يتقدس تلاميذه لله أبيه، باتباع تعاليمه ووصاياه التي أخذها من الآب وأعطاها لهم، وبموته يموتون هم أيضاً عن العالم موتاً، فيتقدمون كذبائح لله وللحق: «وأما من جهتى فحاشا لي أن افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي به قد صُلب العالم لي، وأنا للعالم» (غل14:6). 
‏في العهد القديم الذي جاء المسيح ليكمله ثم يستوفي قصده, كان التقديس لله هو من نصيب البكر. والسيح هو بكر، بحكم مولده البشري، وبكر بحكم قيامته من الأموات حياً بالروح القدس، أي بكر الخليقة الجديدة: البكورية الاولى وضعته تحت حكم التقديس، والبكورية الثانية آهلته أن يقدس هو الناس. كما أنه هو بكر الله لأنه الابن الوحيد للآب ليس عن ولادة ولكن بالطبيعة، فالوحيد (المونوجانيس) بالطبيعة هو بكر بالتسمية أو اللقب: «هو يدعوني أنت أبي، إلهي وصخرة رجائي. وأنا أيضاً أجعله بكرا أعل من ملوك الأرض» (مز26:89-27)؛ «وأيضاً متى أدخل البكر إلى العالم يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله.» (عب6:1) 
‏والمسيح، باعتباره البكر المقدس لله يقول عنه سفر العبرانيين إنه دخل العالم ليصنع مشيئة الله حياً ومذبوحاً: حياً بطاعته الكلية، ومذبوحا لتقديس الإنسان: 
+ «عند دخوله إلى العالم [«متى أدخل البكر إلى العالم» (عب6:1) _ يقول ذبيحة وقرباناً (حيوانياً) لم تُرد ولكن هيأت لي جسدا. بمحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم تسر. ثم قلت (أنا) هأنذا أجيء، في درج الكتاب, (مز6:40), مكتوب عني لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله. إذ يقول آنفاً إنك ذبيحة وقرباناً ومحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم ترد ولا سررت بها، التي تقدم حسب الناموس. ثم قال: هأنذا أجيء، لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله: ينزع الأول لكي يثبت الثاني: فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة.» (عب5:10-10) 
فإذا فحصنا هذه الإشارات معأ بترتيب، يتضح من تقديس البكر لله حسب العهد القديم وتعبيره: «إنه لى» (خر2:13)، أن المسيح يكشف سرا كان مكنوناً في الأزلية وخطيراً! وهو أن الله سبق أن قدسه بالمشيئة وأرسله للعالم. ذلك كله في المشورة الآزلية ليكون الابن المتجسد «مخصصاً لله في العالم» كمرسل، وذلك لتقديس البشرية. هذا هو المعنى: «فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة». 
‏ثم أن النبوة تأتي في (مز6:40), لتكشف التمهيد لهذه المشيئة الآزلية: أن الله رفض الذبائح والقرابين، ولم يسر بالمحرقات؛ إذ صارت مشيئة الآب متركزة في تقديم المسيح الذي سبق فخصصه، أي قدسه, لتكميل هذه المشيئة، فهيأ له جسداً يُكمل به هذه المشيئة. 
‏ثم يعود المسيح ويكشف كيف طابق مشيئة الآب بمشيئته الخاصة الحرة، كابن في الأزلية، وذلك في نفس المزمور 8:40 بقوله مجيباً لمشيئة الآب هكذا: «أن أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهي سررت». أي أن مشيئة الآب، من نحو تقديم المسيح ذبيحة عوض كل الذبائح المرفوضة التي لم تكمل مسرة الآب، طابقت تماما وفي الآزلية أيضأ مشيئة الابن الشخصية في تقديم جسده بمسرة, كذبيحة خطية من أجل العالم. بمعنى أن مشيئة الآب صدرت للابن، كوصية منذ الآزل، وقبلها الابن في الأزلية, ونفذها بالجسد في ملء الزمن كيسوع المسيح. 
‏وهكذا، وفي إنجيل القديس يوحنا، يكشف المسيح عن التطبيق العملي لنبوات العهد القديم التي التقطت صورة مسبقة لما دار بين الآب والابن في الأزلية، عما سيحدث حتماً في الزمن, وذلك حسب قول المسيح نفسه عن نفسه، أنه حان الزمن ليكمل الوصية, هكذا: «لأجلهم أنا (الآن) أقدس ذاتي». ويجيء سفر العبرانيين ليكشف هذه الدراما، في صورتها الأزلية وفي توقيعها العملي على مسرح الزمن, ثم ينتهي بذلك إلى مفهوم التقديس في العهد الجديد: «فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدسون»!! سواء المشيئة بصورتها الأزلية أو بتطبيقها العملي: «بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة» (عب10:10). وقول سفر العبرانيين هذا، يوضح بأجلى بيان ما قاله بولس الرسول أيضاً من جهة هذه المشيئة الأزلية في رسالته إلى أفسس: «كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم, لنكون قديسين, وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة، إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني، بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته.» (أف4:1-5). 
‏كما عاد وأوضحها، بقوة، في رسالته إلى تيموثاوس: «الذي خلصنا، ودعانا دعوة مقدسة, لا بمقتضى أعمالنا، بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أُعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع, قبل الأزمنة الأزلية» (2تي9:1) 
‏«ليكونوا هم أيضأ مقدسين في الحق»: يلاحظ أن كلمة «الحق» جاءت في اليونانية في هذه الآية بدون «أل» التعريف، فهي تترجم ليس «الحق» بل «حقا» أو «بالحق». يعني ليس تقديساً اسمياً، كما كان يجري في العهد القديم بإجراء ظاهري، ولكن تقديس إلهي من عمل الله نفسه. وتقديس التلاميذ الذي يهدف إليه المسيح هو على مستوى تقديس ذاته هو: «ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي، ليكونوا هم أيضاً مقديسين بالحق»؛ لأن تقديس المسيح لذاته هو صميم الحق. والمعنى ها عميق وخطير، وهو يرمي إلى أن المسيح قدس حياته تقديسا روحيا لله أبيه؛ وقدس موته: أي أن ذبيحة نفسه قدمها لله خاصة، لا على مستوى الظاهر كذبائح الحيوانات التي كانت تقدم قديماً على مذبح المحرقة المصنوع بالأيدي، بل ذبيحة فائقة في طبيعتها وجوهرها، إلهية، دمها دم أزلي، حي بروح أزلي. لذلك كان تكفيرها مطلقا غير محدود، من جهة فعلها، على مستوى المكان والزمان والحياة. هذا هو تقديس المسيح لذاته في حياته ومماته. وهكذا هو يطلب لتلاميذه أن يكوذ تقديسهم لله من داخل فعل تقديسه، ليس بالمظاهر والاسم، ولكن بأن يشملهم تقديس ذبيحته، ليحسبوا أمام الله الآب مقدسين بالحق وقديسين بلا لوم (أف4:1)، لهم رائحة المسيح الذكية لدى الآب (2كو15:2)، والتي «اشتمها أبوه وقت المساء عل الجلجثة» (التسبحة اليومية, ثيئوتوكية الأحد)، رائحة حياة لحياة (2كو16:2) 
ومرة أخرى، يلزم التفريق بين تقديس المسيح لذاته، فهو (      ), هو«الحق»: هو «الله». أما تقديس التلاميذ فهو بالحق, أو حقاً, فهو إنعام إلهي. وبالمعنى العملي, فإن ذبيحة المسيح أعلنت لاهوته بالقيامة من الأموات, لأنها لم تكن ذبيحة ميتة قابلة للفساد، بل ذبيحة لم تر فساداً، حية بلاهوتها للحياة, لذلك صارت مُحيية. أما ذبائح التلاميذ, في حياتهم بالكرازة وفي موتهم بالاستشهاد, فهي ذبائح ناطقة شاهدة بموتهم للأب والمسيح. «دماء الشهداء بذار الكنيسة». 
‏ذبيحة المسيح ذبيحة الحق المحيي التي فتحت الطريق إلى الحياة الأبدية. وذبائح التلاميذ والشهداء والكنيسة ذبائح مؤهلة للحياة الأبدية، وخدمتها، أي الكرازة بها. ذبيحة المسيح هي ذبيحة تقديس البكر، بكر الإنسان وبكر الله. فكان هو البكر الذي دخل إلى العالم: «متى أُدخل البكر إلى العالم، يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله» (عب6:1)؛ والبكر القائم من الأموات: «الذي هو البداءة» بكر من الأموات, لكي يكون هو متقدماً في كل شيء» (كو18:1). فلذلك، أصبح التلاميذ والكنيسة المنتصرة كنيسة أبكار بالضرورة: «ربوات هم محفل ملائكة، وكنيسة أبكار، مكتوبين في السموات» (عب22:12)؛ لأن قداسة بكورية المسيح الإلهية شملت, إخوته في الموت, أحباءه الذين أحبوه وماتوا من أجله كما مات هو من أجلهم: «لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم، سبق فعينهم، ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه، ليكون هو بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين.» (رو29:8‏) 
‏والسؤال في الختام, هل صرنا مقدسين في حق المسيح, في ذبيحته وقيامته وحياته؟ إنها لا زالت طلبة المسيح من أجلك ومن أجلي. إنها عطية تُسأل, فتُعطى, وتُدرك بالكلمة والسر والإنجيل, فتٌعاش. والحق لا يصير حقاً فينا، إلا بالتقديس. والقداسة سيرة، قوامها جحد العالم والالتصاق بالله: «نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم, كونوا أنتم أيضاً قديسين في كل سيرة.» (ابط15:1)
تذكرة: «المكسور لأجلكم» (1كو24:11) ..... «يٌسفك من أجل كثيرين.» (مت28:26) 
‏هذا الدعاء لتقديس التلاميذ: «قدسهم في حقك ... من أجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي»، ينسحب على الماضي القريب، عل ما تم في سر العشاء، والحبيب جالس وسط أحبته، يطعمهم لحم آلامه، خبز السماء الذي تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع عليه, أو يسقيهم دم تقديسه بيديه! وبشيء من التعمق في المعاني والمقاصد، نجد أن كل ما صلى به المسيح في يو 17، إنما هو تفسير مستيكى لما جرى على العشاء الأخير، في نفس الليلة، فالربط الروحي الخفي بينهما وثيق! 
أما كلمة «السر» التي تصل الفعل التقديسي بالدعاء، فهي «لأجل» و«من أجل». فالجسد المكسور بالنية أمامهم ولأجلهم أخذه بالروح وأعطاهم بالسر، كسر آلام ذبيحته، الآلام الشافية والمُحيية، وبالروح أيضاً سقاهم دمه المسفوك لأجلهم، وروحه الأزلى فيه قائم للتقديس، وهذا وذاك قال لهم إنه يُقدم »لأجلكم». 
‏فتقديس المسيح سلمه لنا في ذبيحته تسليماً، أكلاً وشرباً: «مآكل حق ومشرب حق» (يو55:6) 
‏ولكي ينالنا ما نالهم ويكون التقديس لنا كما كان لهم، قال في دعائه الممتد عبر الدهور: «أنا أقدس» بالفعل الحاضر الدائم ولم يقل «قدست». فالأمر لم يكن محصوراً في تمثيل السر أو إعطاء نموذجه مرة، بل سرء قائم دائم فيه وفينا، فهو «مكسور» بصيغة الفعل الدائم: «هذا هو جسدي المكسور»، نعم، المكسور مع كل نفس مكسورة، و« هذا هو دمي الذي يُسفك»، أو «المسفوك» بفعل مضارع ممتد، مسفوك مع كل نزف ينزفه الإنسان إزاء آلام الزمان الحاضر من أجله: «إن كنا نتألم معه، لكي نتمجد أيضاً معه.» (رو17:18) 
‏وتقديس المسيح أو قداسته هو مثل مجده ومثل بنوته لله، فهذه وان كانت كلها أزلية إلا أنها أستعلنت لنا «لأجلنا» لتكون لنا كما كانت له وسواء كانت قداسته، أو كان مجده أو بنوته لله فهذه كلها ليست صفات إلهية جامدة فيه، ولكنها صفات استعلنت استعلاناً، كعمل بالنسبة للعالم والإنسان، وكانت بقصد أن ننال نصيباً فيها. فتجسده وميلاده، كبشر، أعلن اتضاعه الفائق على كل اتضاع «من أجلنا». وموته الفدائي العجيب أعلن حبه التقديسي والأزلى الفائق والمتعظم على كل حب «من أجلنا». وقيامته أعلنت مجده العالى فوق أعلى السموات «من أجلنا». وهذا كله ليشمل الإنسان بكل شمائله وينقلنا إلى مستوى بنوته ليقدمنا إلى أبيه، لتحيا وتتجلى خليقتنا مقدسة في الله من جديد. 
‏ولكن هل هذا كله محبوس ومقصور فقط للعصر الاخروي القادم، الذي نتحرق إليه شوقاً من خلف ستار الموت الكثيف.
‏إننا مدعوون إليه الآن لنحياه كما سنحياه هناك، هنا في وسط ضيق العالم الحاضر الخانق، كسبق مذاق أو عربون؛ وإلا فلماذا التقديس؟ والتقديس لا يُرى إلا على ضوء هذا العالم, لأن التقديس لا يعني لنا الأن إلا جحداَ لهذا العالم بكل شروره وأباطيله ووسائله المملوءة غشاً وكذباً ورياءً: «لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير.» (يو15:17) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 نوفمبر 2017)

* 19- وَلأَجْلِهِمْ أُقَدِّسُ أَنَا ذَاتِي لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً مُقَدَّسِينَ فِي الْحَقِّ.​
‏ليس إنسان قط بمستطيع أن يقول: «أقدس ذاتي»، بل ولم يُعط للانسان قط أن يُقدس تقديساً، فالتقديس هو عمل الله وحده؛ لأن التقديس هو أن يصير الإنسان من خاصة الله. فالله وحده هو من يعين خاصته, ويقيمهم تحت ولايته وخدمته ونعيمه. وللانسان فقط أن يطلب التقديس، ولكن لا يعطيه قط. هو يطلب أن يكون من خاصة الله، ويظل يرجو ذلك رجاءً. 
‏أما المسيح، فهو يرد على تقديس الله له بأن يستجيب بنفس القدر والقصد» فيقدس ذاته للآب تقديساً, وهنا, تقديس الآب للابن يتساوى مع تقديس الابن نفسه للآب, فهذا بحد ذاته إعلان مساوته في الألوهية: بمعنى أنه بقدر ما اختار الآب أن يخصص الابن المتجسد ليمثله في العالم تمثيلاً، بقدر ما استجاب المسيح وقطع على نفسه أن يحيا ويموت له وحده خاصة، وقد أكمل، حتى بحياته يتقدس تلاميذه لله أبيه، باتباع تعاليمه ووصاياه التي أخذها من الآب وأعطاها لهم، وبموته يموتون هم أيضاً عن العالم موتاً، فيتقدمون كذبائح لله وللحق: «وأما من جهتى فحاشا لي أن افتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح، الذي به قد صُلب العالم لي، وأنا للعالم» (غل14:6). 
‏في العهد القديم الذي جاء المسيح ليكمله ثم يستوفي قصده, كان التقديس لله هو من نصيب البكر. والسيح هو بكر، بحكم مولده البشري، وبكر بحكم قيامته من الأموات حياً بالروح القدس، أي بكر الخليقة الجديدة: البكورية الاولى وضعته تحت حكم التقديس، والبكورية الثانية آهلته أن يقدس هو الناس. كما أنه هو بكر الله لأنه الابن الوحيد للآب ليس عن ولادة ولكن بالطبيعة، فالوحيد (المونوجانيس) بالطبيعة هو بكر بالتسمية أو اللقب: «هو يدعوني أنت أبي، إلهي وصخرة رجائي. وأنا أيضاً أجعله بكرا أعل من ملوك الأرض» (مز26:89-27)؛ «وأيضاً متى أدخل البكر إلى العالم يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله.» (عب6:1) 
‏والمسيح، باعتباره البكر المقدس لله يقول عنه سفر العبرانيين إنه دخل العالم ليصنع مشيئة الله حياً ومذبوحاً: حياً بطاعته الكلية، ومذبوحا لتقديس الإنسان: 
+ «عند دخوله إلى العالم [«متى أدخل البكر إلى العالم» (عب6:1) _ يقول ذبيحة وقرباناً (حيوانياً) لم تُرد ولكن هيأت لي جسدا. بمحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم تسر. ثم قلت (أنا) هأنذا أجيء، في درج الكتاب, (مز6:40), مكتوب عني لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله. إذ يقول آنفاً إنك ذبيحة وقرباناً ومحرقات وذبائح للخطية لم ترد ولا سررت بها، التي تقدم حسب الناموس. ثم قال: هأنذا أجيء، لأفعل مشيئتك يا الله: ينزع الأول لكي يثبت الثاني: فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة.» (عب5:10-10) 
فإذا فحصنا هذه الإشارات معأ بترتيب، يتضح من تقديس البكر لله حسب العهد القديم وتعبيره: «إنه لى» (خر2:13)، أن المسيح يكشف سرا كان مكنوناً في الأزلية وخطيراً! وهو أن الله سبق أن قدسه بالمشيئة وأرسله للعالم. ذلك كله في المشورة الآزلية ليكون الابن المتجسد «مخصصاً لله في العالم» كمرسل، وذلك لتقديس البشرية. هذا هو المعنى: «فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة». 
‏ثم أن النبوة تأتي في (مز6:40), لتكشف التمهيد لهذه المشيئة الآزلية: أن الله رفض الذبائح والقرابين، ولم يسر بالمحرقات؛ إذ صارت مشيئة الآب متركزة في تقديم المسيح الذي سبق فخصصه، أي قدسه, لتكميل هذه المشيئة، فهيأ له جسداً يُكمل به هذه المشيئة. 
‏ثم يعود المسيح ويكشف كيف طابق مشيئة الآب بمشيئته الخاصة الحرة، كابن في الأزلية، وذلك في نفس المزمور 8:40 بقوله مجيباً لمشيئة الآب هكذا: «أن أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهي سررت». أي أن مشيئة الآب، من نحو تقديم المسيح ذبيحة عوض كل الذبائح المرفوضة التي لم تكمل مسرة الآب، طابقت تماما وفي الآزلية أيضأ مشيئة الابن الشخصية في تقديم جسده بمسرة, كذبيحة خطية من أجل العالم. بمعنى أن مشيئة الآب صدرت للابن، كوصية منذ الآزل، وقبلها الابن في الأزلية, ونفذها بالجسد في ملء الزمن كيسوع المسيح. 
‏وهكذا، وفي إنجيل القديس يوحنا، يكشف المسيح عن التطبيق العملي لنبوات العهد القديم التي التقطت صورة مسبقة لما دار بين الآب والابن في الأزلية، عما سيحدث حتماً في الزمن, وذلك حسب قول المسيح نفسه عن نفسه، أنه حان الزمن ليكمل الوصية, هكذا: «لأجلهم أنا (الآن) أقدس ذاتي». ويجيء سفر العبرانيين ليكشف هذه الدراما، في صورتها الأزلية وفي توقيعها العملي على مسرح الزمن, ثم ينتهي بذلك إلى مفهوم التقديس في العهد الجديد: «فبهذه المشيئة نحن مقدسون»!! سواء المشيئة بصورتها الأزلية أو بتطبيقها العملي: «بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة» (عب10:10). وقول سفر العبرانيين هذا، يوضح بأجلى بيان ما قاله بولس الرسول أيضاً من جهة هذه المشيئة الأزلية في رسالته إلى أفسس: «كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم, لنكون قديسين, وبلا لوم قدامه في المحبة، إذ سبق فعيننا للتبني، بيسوع المسيح لنفسه حسب مسرة مشيئته.» (أف4:1-5). 
‏كما عاد وأوضحها، بقوة، في رسالته إلى تيموثاوس: «الذي خلصنا، ودعانا دعوة مقدسة, لا بمقتضى أعمالنا، بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أُعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع, قبل الأزمنة الأزلية» (2تي9:1) 
‏«ليكونوا هم أيضأ مقدسين في الحق»: يلاحظ أن كلمة «الحق» جاءت في اليونانية في هذه الآية بدون «أل» التعريف، فهي تترجم ليس «الحق» بل «حقا» أو «بالحق». يعني ليس تقديساً اسمياً، كما كان يجري في العهد القديم بإجراء ظاهري، ولكن تقديس إلهي من عمل الله نفسه. وتقديس التلاميذ الذي يهدف إليه المسيح هو على مستوى تقديس ذاته هو: «ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي، ليكونوا هم أيضاً مقديسين بالحق»؛ لأن تقديس المسيح لذاته هو صميم الحق. والمعنى ها عميق وخطير، وهو يرمي إلى أن المسيح قدس حياته تقديسا روحيا لله أبيه؛ وقدس موته: أي أن ذبيحة نفسه قدمها لله خاصة، لا على مستوى الظاهر كذبائح الحيوانات التي كانت تقدم قديماً على مذبح المحرقة المصنوع بالأيدي، بل ذبيحة فائقة في طبيعتها وجوهرها، إلهية، دمها دم أزلي، حي بروح أزلي. لذلك كان تكفيرها مطلقا غير محدود، من جهة فعلها، على مستوى المكان والزمان والحياة. هذا هو تقديس المسيح لذاته في حياته ومماته. وهكذا هو يطلب لتلاميذه أن يكوذ تقديسهم لله من داخل فعل تقديسه، ليس بالمظاهر والاسم، ولكن بأن يشملهم تقديس ذبيحته، ليحسبوا أمام الله الآب مقدسين بالحق وقديسين بلا لوم (أف4:1)، لهم رائحة المسيح الذكية لدى الآب (2كو15:2)، والتي «اشتمها أبوه وقت المساء عل الجلجثة» (التسبحة اليومية, ثيئوتوكية الأحد)، رائحة حياة لحياة (2كو16:2) 
ومرة أخرى، يلزم التفريق بين تقديس المسيح لذاته، فهو (      ), هو«الحق»: هو «الله». أما تقديس التلاميذ فهو بالحق, أو حقاً, فهو إنعام إلهي. وبالمعنى العملي, فإن ذبيحة المسيح أعلنت لاهوته بالقيامة من الأموات, لأنها لم تكن ذبيحة ميتة قابلة للفساد، بل ذبيحة لم تر فساداً، حية بلاهوتها للحياة, لذلك صارت مُحيية. أما ذبائح التلاميذ, في حياتهم بالكرازة وفي موتهم بالاستشهاد, فهي ذبائح ناطقة شاهدة بموتهم للأب والمسيح. «دماء الشهداء بذار الكنيسة». 
‏ذبيحة المسيح ذبيحة الحق المحيي التي فتحت الطريق إلى الحياة الأبدية. وذبائح التلاميذ والشهداء والكنيسة ذبائح مؤهلة للحياة الأبدية، وخدمتها، أي الكرازة بها. ذبيحة المسيح هي ذبيحة تقديس البكر، بكر الإنسان وبكر الله. فكان هو البكر الذي دخل إلى العالم: «متى أُدخل البكر إلى العالم، يقول ولتسجد له كل ملائكة الله» (عب6:1)؛ والبكر القائم من الأموات: «الذي هو البداءة» بكر من الأموات, لكي يكون هو متقدماً في كل شيء» (كو18:1). فلذلك، أصبح التلاميذ والكنيسة المنتصرة كنيسة أبكار بالضرورة: «ربوات هم محفل ملائكة، وكنيسة أبكار، مكتوبين في السموات» (عب22:12)؛ لأن قداسة بكورية المسيح الإلهية شملت, إخوته في الموت, أحباءه الذين أحبوه وماتوا من أجله كما مات هو من أجلهم: «لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم، سبق فعينهم، ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه، ليكون هو بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين.» (رو29:8‏) 
‏والسؤال في الختام, هل صرنا مقدسين في حق المسيح, في ذبيحته وقيامته وحياته؟ إنها لا زالت طلبة المسيح من أجلك ومن أجلي. إنها عطية تُسأل, فتُعطى, وتُدرك بالكلمة والسر والإنجيل, فتٌعاش. والحق لا يصير حقاً فينا، إلا بالتقديس. والقداسة سيرة، قوامها جحد العالم والالتصاق بالله: «نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم, كونوا أنتم أيضاً قديسين في كل سيرة.» (ابط15:1)
تذكرة: «المكسور لأجلكم» (1كو24:11) ..... «يٌسفك من أجل كثيرين.» (مت28:26) 
‏هذا الدعاء لتقديس التلاميذ: «قدسهم في حقك ... من أجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي»، ينسحب على الماضي القريب، عل ما تم في سر العشاء، والحبيب جالس وسط أحبته، يطعمهم لحم آلامه، خبز السماء الذي تشتهي الملائكة أن تطلع عليه, أو يسقيهم دم تقديسه بيديه! وبشيء من التعمق في المعاني والمقاصد، نجد أن كل ما صلى به المسيح في يو 17، إنما هو تفسير مستيكى لما جرى على العشاء الأخير، في نفس الليلة، فالربط الروحي الخفي بينهما وثيق! 
أما كلمة «السر» التي تصل الفعل التقديسي بالدعاء، فهي «لأجل» و«من أجل». فالجسد المكسور بالنية أمامهم ولأجلهم أخذه بالروح وأعطاهم بالسر، كسر آلام ذبيحته، الآلام الشافية والمُحيية، وبالروح أيضاً سقاهم دمه المسفوك لأجلهم، وروحه الأزلى فيه قائم للتقديس، وهذا وذاك قال لهم إنه يُقدم »لأجلكم». 
‏فتقديس المسيح سلمه لنا في ذبيحته تسليماً، أكلاً وشرباً: «مآكل حق ومشرب حق» (يو55:6) 
‏ولكي ينالنا ما نالهم ويكون التقديس لنا كما كان لهم، قال في دعائه الممتد عبر الدهور: «أنا أقدس» بالفعل الحاضر الدائم ولم يقل «قدست». فالأمر لم يكن محصوراً في تمثيل السر أو إعطاء نموذجه مرة، بل سرء قائم دائم فيه وفينا، فهو «مكسور» بصيغة الفعل الدائم: «هذا هو جسدي المكسور»، نعم، المكسور مع كل نفس مكسورة، و« هذا هو دمي الذي يُسفك»، أو «المسفوك» بفعل مضارع ممتد، مسفوك مع كل نزف ينزفه الإنسان إزاء آلام الزمان الحاضر من أجله: «إن كنا نتألم معه، لكي نتمجد أيضاً معه.» (رو17:18) 
‏وتقديس المسيح أو قداسته هو مثل مجده ومثل بنوته لله، فهذه وان كانت كلها أزلية إلا أنها أستعلنت لنا «لأجلنا» لتكون لنا كما كانت له وسواء كانت قداسته، أو كان مجده أو بنوته لله فهذه كلها ليست صفات إلهية جامدة فيه، ولكنها صفات استعلنت استعلاناً، كعمل بالنسبة للعالم والإنسان، وكانت بقصد أن ننال نصيباً فيها. فتجسده وميلاده، كبشر، أعلن اتضاعه الفائق على كل اتضاع «من أجلنا». وموته الفدائي العجيب أعلن حبه التقديسي والأزلى الفائق والمتعظم على كل حب «من أجلنا». وقيامته أعلنت مجده العالى فوق أعلى السموات «من أجلنا». وهذا كله ليشمل الإنسان بكل شمائله وينقلنا إلى مستوى بنوته ليقدمنا إلى أبيه، لتحيا وتتجلى خليقتنا مقدسة في الله من جديد. 
‏ولكن هل هذا كله محبوس ومقصور فقط للعصر الاخروي القادم، الذي نتحرق إليه شوقاً من خلف ستار الموت الكثيف.
‏إننا مدعوون إليه الآن لنحياه كما سنحياه هناك، هنا في وسط ضيق العالم الحاضر الخانق، كسبق مذاق أو عربون؛ وإلا فلماذا التقديس؟ والتقديس لا يُرى إلا على ضوء هذا العالم, لأن التقديس لا يعني لنا الأن إلا جحداَ لهذا العالم بكل شروره وأباطيله ووسائله المملوءة غشاً وكذباً ورياءً: «لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير.» (يو15:17) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 نوفمبر 2017)

*القسم الثالث
المسيح يصلى من أجل الكنيسة (يو20:17-26)​‏هنا يرتفع المسيح بصلاته من الواقح التاريخي، التلاميذ، إلى الأفق الممتد عبر الدهور؛ ومن الوحدة المحدودة للاثني عشر (آية 11)، إلى الوحدة التي بلا حد : «ليكون الجميع واحداً»؛ ومن المعرفة المعلنة للتلاميذ بحضوره، إلى المعرفة المستعلنة بالروح والممتدة عبر العالم كله. 

20- وَلَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي بِكلاَمِهِمْ.​‏نظرة المسيح للكنيسة القامة لا تخرج عن حيز الفعل المضارع الحاضر الممتد: «الذين يؤمنون» وليس «الذين سيؤمنون», وهكذا لم يجعل الكنيسة تحت رحمة الزمن المترامي، بعيداً عن عينيه المرفوعتين نحو السماء، ولا كأنها غائبة عن حضوره. فكما أنه يرى التلاميذ أمامه، ويسمعهم صوته، ويسأل لهم وعنهم, هكذا يرى كنيسة الألفي سنة الآن، وكأننا حاضرون نسمع له، تحت بركة يديه الموضوعتين على رؤوس تلاميذه. 
«يؤمنون بي بكلامهم»: الترجمة العربية تصرفت, والأصل اليوناني: «يؤمنون بي بكلمتهم = اللوغس» . وفرق بين الإيمان بالكلام والإيمان «بالكلمة». فـ«الكلمة» في المفهوم الروحي الخالص «اللوغس» هي التعبير عن «الحق». لذلك جاء هنا التعبير عن الإيمان «الكلمة» وليس بـ«الكلام»، فهي ليست مسألة صياغة حديث أو كثرة ألفاظ، بمعنى أن الإيمان ليس منطوق كلمات، بل إن جوهره كلمة واحدة، وتعني الحق. وهذا المعنى مُضمر في الكلمة التي قبلوها من المسيح، والتي هي التعبير عن طبيعة «اللوغس». لذلك فـ«الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم» تفيد الذين يعيشون في الإيمان الحق, أو يعيشون في بالايمان!! وكأن المسيح يرى، على امتداد الدهور، الذين له, أمام عينيه, ويصلي من أجلهم!! 
‏وهكذا، يكفينا أن نكون تحت مرمى ناظريه: «ولكني سأراكم أيضاً، فتفرح قلوبكم.» (يو22:16) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 نوفمبر 2017)

*21- 23 لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً فِينَا لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي. وَأَنَا قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُهُمُ الْمَجْدَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لِيَكُونُوا وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ وَاحِدٌ. أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي.​
‏يُلاحظ أن المسيح تدرج في صلاته من أجل التلاميذ، من الحفظ في اسم الآب, إلى التقديس في الحق، ثم إلى الوحدة في الآب والابن. 
‏هذا في الواقع تدرج منهجي؛ لأننا إذا حُفظنا في اسم الله, ونحن في العالم، فإننا نتأهل للتقديس في الحق, وإذا تقدسنا في حق الله، نتأهل لهذا الاتحاد في الله، الفائق الوصف.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 نوفمبر 2017)

موضوع الوحدة أو الاتحاد بالآب والابن في الأصحاح السابع عشر​أولا: الوحدة كما سبق وعلم بها المسيح تلأميذه قبل أن يجعلها موضوع صلاته لدى الآب: لقد وردت هذه الآيات المتوالية في الأصحاح السابع عشر، للتعبير عن الوحدة أو الاتحاد بالله في صلاة المسيح كالآتي: 
1-	فى الآية 11: «أيها الآب القدوس، احفظهم في اسمك الذي أعطيتني، ليكونوا واحداً كما نحن». 
2-	فى الآية 21: «ليكون الجميع واحداً, كما أنك أنت أيها الآب في وانا فيك, ليكونوا هم أيضاً وحداً فينا». 
3-	الآية 22: «وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني، ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد‏.» 
4-	الآية 23: «أنا فيهم وأنت في، ليكونوا مكملين الى واحد». 
‏وبالعودة إلى الأصحاحين العاشر والرابع عشر، نجد أن المسيح علم تلاميذه، كاشفاً سر الوحدة بينه وبين الآب، ثم مُعلناً عن قصده المبيت في نفسه، من جهة وحدة التلاميذ والكنيسة به هكذا: 
1-	يو38:10: «ولكن إن كنت أعمل، فإن لم تؤمنوا بي، فآموا بالأعمال، لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب في وأنا فيه». ‏وهذا هو المقابل لآية الصلاة في يو23:17. 
2-	يو20:14: «في ذلك اليوم، تعلمون أني أنا في أبي, وأنتم في, وأنا فيكم». وهذا هو القابل لآية الصلاة في يو23:17. 
‏ومن هاتين الأيتين، يتضح لنا منهج المسيح في بلوغ الوحدة: 
+ فمن الآية (38:10)، يقدم المسيح موضوع الوحدة بينه وبين الآب، أنه مطلب أساسي يتحتم أن نبلغه. ‏أولاً بالمعرفة وثانيا بالإيمان. «لكي تعرفوا وتؤمنوا أن الآب في وأنا في الآب». أي أن يتم ذلك على أساسين: 
‏الأول: الإيمان التصديقي بالروح، بدون برهان: «تؤمنوا بي». 
‏والثاني: برهان الأعمال التي عملها المسيح، ولم يعملها أحد غيره: «فآمنوا بالأعمال». 
‏وقد كانت هذه الآية هي التمهيد والسبب في الآية الثانية: 
+ يو20:14: والتي فيها يضيف المسيح على استعلان وحدته بالآب استعلان وحدتنا في المسيح والمسيح فينا, وبالتالي نحن (في المسيح) في الآب: «تعلمون أني أنا في أبي، وأنتم في وأنا فيكم». 
‏وقد قدم المسيح هذه الحقيقة الإيمانية العظمى: «إني أنا في أبي، وأنتم في وأنا فيكم»، كاستعلان سيتم في وقته: «في ذلك اليوم, تعلمون», وهو اليوم الذي فيه تحقق التلاميذ بالفعل من قيامة الرب وصعوده وجلوسه عن يمين الآب مُمجداً؛ و«ذلك اليوم» نحن نعيشه الآن، وكل يوم، متحققين من، ومُستعلنين بالروح والإيمان، الوحدة التي أكملها المسيح فينا ولنا مع الآب. 
‏ثانياً: العلاقة الوطيدة بين «المعرفة» ووحدة الوجود المتبادل (الاتحاد) ‏في إنجيل يوحنا:  
على أساس ما سبق أن أوضحه المسيح من جهة استعلان الوحدة القائمة بين الآب والابن، نسوق إلى القارىء هذه العلاقة بين «المعرفة المتبادلة» و«الاتحاد المتبادل» ‏كما يؤكدها إنجيل يوحنا. 
1- «الآب يعرفني, وأنا أعرف الآب» (يو15:10) = المعرفة المتبادلة. 
«ألست تؤمن أني أنا في الآب والآب فيّ» (يو10:14) = الاتحاد المتبادل. 
واضح هنا أن المعرفة المتبادلة في ذات الله، قابلها وجود متبادل، أي اتحاد. 
‏هنا يلزمنا أن ننتبه، ونحن بصدد الحديث عن طبيعة اللاهوت، أننا نتعامل مع المطلقات. فمعرفة الآب للابن معرفة مطلقة، لذلك يقابلها حتمتً معرفة الابن للآب معرفة مطلقة. وهاتان المعرفتان، اللتان هما معرفة واحدة بالضرورة، يقابلهما الوجود الكياني الكلي أو المطلق المتبادل بين الآب والابن, فالآب موجود كلياً في الابن، والابن موجود كلياً في الآب. وهذا الوجود هو مطلق، بحكم الجوهر الإلهي الواحد, لذلك فهو وجود كياني واحد: «أنا والآب واحد.» (يو30:10) 
‏ثم يعود إنجيل يوحنا، ويعطينا هذه المماثلة في الآب والابن على مستوى الإنسان والله، أي أن معرفة الانسان للآب والابن تنشىء وجوداً في الآب والابن، ولكن، بسبب أن معرفة الإنسان محدودة جداً, فوجوده في الآب والابن محدود بمعرفته. 
2- «لوكنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً، ‏ومن الآن تعرفونه وقد وأيتموه» (يو7:14) = معرفة الإنسان للآب والابن. 
‏«ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحدتً فينا» (يو21:17) = اتحاد في الابن والآب. وعلينا أن ندرك: ما هو مستوى المعرفة هذه التي يقصدها المسيح؟ 
‏لأننا هنا بصدد معرفة توصل إلى الاتحاد, أومنبثقة منه, فهي ليست معرفة فكر؛ ويكفينا أن ندرك أنها معرفة تقابل أو تماثل على وجه ما، معرفة المسيح للآب: «أبي هو الذي يمجدنى، الذي تقولون أنتم إنه إلهكم، ولستم تعرفوه, وأما أنا فأعرفه» (يو54:8-55). ونحن نعلم تماما أن هؤلاء الفريسيين يتقنون معرفة الله بالفكر, ويفتخرون بتفوقهم في المعارف الإلهية. ولكن المسيح يعتبر أنهم: «لستم تعرفونه»! إذن, هى معرفة كشف الحق, أو استعلان الحقيقة الإلهية ‏الغائبة عن اليهودى وأهمها وأخصها هي أن الآب والابن واحد، وأن الآب في الابن والابن في الآب. ومن قوله: «لو كنتم عرفتموني لعرفتم أبي أيضاً»، يتضح أن المسيح يقصد بـ«معرفته»: استعلان بنوته للأب, وبالتالي فإن معرفته توصل حتماً لمعرفة الآب. 
‏هنا «المعرفة» التي يقصدها المسيح هي استعلان الحقيقة الإلهية! وهذا بحد ذاته «سر الله». وسر الله لا يستعلن إلا للمدعوين للاشتراك فيه, أي الاشتراك في هذا السر، أي الشركة في حقيقة الآب والابن: «إن السيد الرب لا يصنع أمراً، إلا وهو يعلن سره لعبيده الأنبياء» (عا7:3). «سر الرب لخائفيه.» (مز14:25) 
القديس يوحنا يربط ربطاً مباشراً بين استعلان سر الله المخفي في الله، وبين الشركة في حقيقة هذا السر هكذا: «وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية, التي كانت عند الآب وأظهرت لنا. الذي رأيناه وسمعناه نخبركم به، لكي يكون لكم أيضاً شركة معنا، وأما شركتنا نحن, فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح» (1يو2:1-3). 
‏وبولس الرسول يربط أيضاَ بين سر الله، واستعلان هذا السر المخفي، ونوال الشركة في مضمون هذا السر, أي الشركة في المسيح هكذا: «الذي في أجيال أخر لم يُعرف به بنو البشر، كما قد اعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وأنبيائه بالروح, أن الأمم شركاء في الميراث والجسد ونوال موعده (الروح القدس), في المسيح, بالإنجيل» (أف5:3-6)؛ «وأنير الجميع فيما هو شركة السر المكتوم منذ الدهور في الله.» (أف9:3). 
‏إذا، فكل من يُستعلن له سر الله الآب والابن، فإن هذا يعني أنه صار شريكاً في ميراث البنوة والحياة الأبدية, أي أنه يكون قد دخل في شركة مع الآب وابنه يسوع المسيح، بالروح. 
‏ثالثاً. مستويات الوحدة التي يطلبها المسيح لتلاميذه والكنيسة
يو 21:17-23
‏لو دققنا في عرض المسيح لطلبته التشفعية لدى الآب، من جهة «الوحدة المسيحية» نجدها على ثلاثة مستويات، في ثلاث طلبات، جاءت في الأصحاح السابع عشر مماثلة للثلاث صلوات, مع السجدات الثلاث التي قدمها في جثسيماني, كما جاءت في الثلاث أناجيل الأخرى: 
المستوى الأول للوحدة: «ليكون الجميع واحداً». 
المستوى الثاني للوحدة: «ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا».
المستوى الثالث للوحدة: « ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد» 
المستوى الأول للوحدة: «ليكون الجميع واحداً». 
‏لا يقصد المسيح هنا أن يجتمعوا معاً في وحدة أو اتحاد مظهري تحت اسم، تجمعهم أهداف واحدة، أو تجمعهم الأخلاق الواحدة أو الاسم الواحد أو حتى منطوق الإيمان الواحد! لأنهم هم مؤمنون جاهزون. لأن المسيح الآن يطلب من أجل «الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم»، أي يطلب الوحدة للذين هم جاهزون في الإيمان الواحد بالكلمة! لذلك يلزمنا أن نلاحظ أن الوحدة التي يطلبها المسيح تأتي هنا أعلى من الإيمان، ومكملة له. فهي وحدة داخلية جوهرية حقيقية بالروح، مثلها المسيح تمثيلاً بالوحدة الكائنة في الآب والابن!! والتي هي ليست وحدة إيمان ولكنها وحدة «ذاتية», ‏أي وحدة «كيان واحد وطبيعة», وحدة ليس فيها ثنائية ولا كثرة. 
‏ويلزما أن ننتبه أن المسيح يطلب هنا الوحدة، بعد أن أكمل طلبته لهم سابقاً أن «يحفظهم في اسمه القدوس» في العالم، ثم «يقدسهم في الحق»؛ والآن يطلب لهم، بعد أن تأهلوا بالحفظ في الاسم القدوس وتقدسوا في الحق، أن يبلغوا «الوحدة».
‏فلو انتبهنا أيضاً إلى ما حدث للإنسان بعد أن أخطأ آدم، كيف تفتت وتحطمت فيه صورة الله، وفقد وحدانيته التي كان يتراءى بها في حضرة الله؛ لفهمنا لماذا الآن يطلب المسيح للجميع هذه الوحدة؛ لكي، مرة أخرى، يتراءى بها أمام الله في هيئة «كنيسة واحدة» مقدسة بلا عيب!! هذا نفهمه بكل يقين من شرح القديس بولس الرسول في قوله: «وهو أعطى البعض أن يكونوا رسلاً، والبعض أنبياء، والبعض مبشرين، والبعض رعاة ومعلمين، لأجل تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة، لبنيان جسد المسيح (الكنيسة)، إلى أن ننتهى جميعنا إلى وحدانية الإيمان, ومعرفة ابن الله, إلى إنسان كامل, إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح.» (أف11:4-13) 
‏يلاحظ هنا هذا التدرج التكاملي: «وحدانية الإ‏يمان», ‏ثم «معرفة ابن الله»، إلى «إنسان كامل», ‏إلى «دقياس قامة ملء المسيح», وكل من هذه التأهيلات، حتمي لبلوغ الغاية، ولكن التدرج هام للغاية، فوحدانية الإيمان توصل إلى معرفة ابن الله، أي استعلان سر الله، أي سر علاقة الآب بالابن والحياة الأبدية. واستعلان سر الله بالمعرفة الروحية، يوصل إلى «الإنسان الكامل», وهو قصد المسيح من صلاته من أجل الوحدة، أي الإنسان الغير منقسم على ذاته,  الإنسان الجديد المنطبعة فيه صورة الله الواحد، المعبر عنه بـ«جسد المسيح السري»، أي الكنيسة، كنيسة الإنسان في المسيح، والمسيح في الإنسان، والتي لها بالضرورة «قياس قامة ملء المسيح». 
‏هنا نفهم أن الله قسّم في الكنيسة المواهب على قدر استعداد وإيمان كل عضو فيها: «كما قسم الله لكل واحد مقداراً من الإيمان» (رو3:12), لكي تعمل المواهب في الأعضاء، والأعضاء بالمواهب, لتكميل «وحدة الكنيسة» في كل شيء، حتى نبلغ في النهاية إلى صورة المسيح الكاملة، التي يعبر عنها بولس الرسول هكذا: «إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح» (أف13:4‏). ولكن على الأعضاء من جهتهم أن «يجدوا للمواهب» (اكو31:12). فمسئولية الوحدة, بعد أن أعطى الله كل إمكانياتها للكنيسة, أصبحت واقعة عليها وأصبحت الكنيسة مسئولة عنها: «مجتهدين أن تحفظوا وحدانية الروح برباط السلام, جسد واحد وروح واحد, كما دُعيتم أيضاً في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد: رب واحد, إيمان واحد, معمودية واحدة» (أف3:4-5). وهنا أيضاً نلاحظ أن بولس الرسول يلح في طلب «الوحدة» للكنيسة، بممارسة التصالح الذي لا يهدأ لكي تكون الوحدة مماثلة (= «كما دُعيتم») للايمان الواحد الذي أخذوه!! أي أن الوحدة مطلوبة كضرورة حتمية، لأنها مطلب الإيمان، الأعظم، والأول والأخير. 
‏وعلينا أن نلاحظ أن الأساس الأول، الذي بمقتضاه يطلب المسيح الوحدة عبر الدهور، هو من أجل «الذين يؤمنون بي، بكلامهم»؛ هذا الأساس يجعل الوحدة مؤسسة على الإيمان, أي أصالة «الكلمة» المسلمة من المسيح للرسل، ومن الرسل للذين على بعد. بالتقليد والتسليم الرسوليين وهذا ما عبر عنه بولس الرسول: «مبنيين على أساس الرسل والأنبياء, ويسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية.» (أف20:2) 
المستوى الثاني للوحدة: «ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا
‏هنا ينتقل المسيح في سؤاله من أجل وحدة الكنيسة في ذاتها، إلى الوحدة «فينا», أي: في المسيح والآب! 
‏واضح هنا أن بلوغ الكنيسة حالة الوحدة في ذاتها، هو الذي يؤهلها للاتحاد بالمسيح والآب، وهذا ظاهر من تسلسل الارتقاء بمفهوم الوحدة: «ليكون الجميع واحداً, ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا». 
‏فالطلبة بدأت أولاً بأن: «يكون الجميع واحداً»، كعطية من لدن الآب، يهبها للكنيسة بسكب مواهب الروح في أعضائها، هذا «ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا»، فوحدتهم في ذاتهم تصير سبباً ومناسبة لكي يصيروا واحداً في المسيح والآب، أي توحدهم في الابن والآب. 
‏ولكن المسيح يعطى نوعية خاصة للوحدة التي يطلبها للكنيسة في ذاتها، لتحياها في الآب والابن، وهي وحدة: «كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيّ وانا فيك»، «ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا» !!! 
هنا يلزمنا أن نفهم الآتى: ‏حدود التشبيه بين الوحدة الالهية القائمة بين الآب والابن, وبين الوحدة المطلوبة للكنيسة المتحدة لتحياها في الآب والابن. 
‏أولاً: ماهية النموذج الذي يقدمه المسح: «كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فيّ وانا فيك». 
‏يُلاحظ من هذا التصريح الإلهي أن المعنى ينصب في أن الكيان الذاتي للآب قائم في الابن، كما أن الكيان الذاتي للابن قائم في الآب. هذا يمكن فهمه بصورة أوضح، حينما ندرك أن «الأبوة» في الله هي خاصة بـ «البنوة». وكذلك البنوة في الله خاصة بالأبوة. بمعنى ان الآب ‏آب للابن وحده, وان الابن ابن للآب وحده. كذلك أيضاً نفهم أن الابن ليس ابناً لنفسه, بل هو كله للآب؛ والآب ليس آباً لنفسه, بل هو كله للابن. هذا الوجود الكياني المتبادل كليا، يجعل للآب والابن «كياناً واحداً ذاتياً». وهذا يعني أن «الله واحد أحد»، أو أن الله ‏ذات واحدة آب وابن. 
‏هذه الخاصية الإلهية، لو أردنا تشبيهها مجرد تشبيه بما يمكن أن يكون لدى البشر من تشبيه، لتصوير الوحدة، فهي تعني أن لا يكون الإنسان لنفسه, وأن يكون قادرا على أن يعطي نفسه أو يبذلها لله، أو للآخرين من أجل الله. وهذا أكمله ابن الله المتجسد، كإنسان، حينما وضع نفسه لله، وأسلمها له حتى الموت، طاعة له وحباً، مبرهناً، على مستوى الناس، أن الابن كله للآب بالحقيقة!!! وكان ذلك نموذجأ لنا في كيف نطيع الله ونحبه, ونبذل النفس حتى الموت, فيصير الإنسان كلة لله! وهذه صورة عملية لبلوغ حقيقة الوحدة مع الله.
بولس الرسول بلغ هذه الصورة عملياً، وعبر عنها بقوله: «فأحيا، لا أنا، بل المسيح يحيا في، فما أحياه الآن في الجسد، فإنما أحياه في الإيمان، إيمان ابن الله، الذي أحبني, وأسلم نفسه لأجلي» (غل20:2‏)، «كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد، لا لأنفسهم، بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام» (2كو15:5), «ولكنني لست أحتسب لشيء ولا نفسي ثمينة عندي.» (أع24:20) 
‏بولس الرسول بلغ الوحدة السرية في المسيح، وبالتالي في الآب، من واقح الحياة والاختبار الشخصي، قبل أن يطرح ذلك كعقيدة: «جسد واحد وروح واحد، كما دُعيتم أيضأ في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد.» (أف4:4‏) 
‏ثانيا: ماهية النموذج الذي يقدمه المسيح في قوله مخاطبا الآب: «كل ما هو لى فهو لك, وما هو لك فهو لى». 
‏هنا يمهد المسيح، في صلاته، لمعنى الوحدة وكيفيتها بالنسبة للكنيسة. فكما عبر عن تبادل الوجود الكلي الذاتي بين الآب والابن لتصوير أعلى نموذج عن الوحدة في صورتها الإلهية المطلقة, يعود ويعبر عن هذه الوحدة ذاتها بتبادل «كل» مخصصات الآب للابن والابن للآب، كنتيجة حتمية لتبادل الوجود والكيان. فهي ليست وحدة ذات وكيان فحسب، بل وحدة مخصصات وامكانيات أيضاً. وهذه الخاصية الإلهية، لو اردنا تشبيهها مجرد تشبيه, بما يمكن أن يكون لدى البشر لتصوير الوحدة, هي تعني أن لا يكون لأحد شيء لذاته: «من سألك فأعطه, ومن أراد آن يقترض منك فلا ترده» (مت42:5). وقد بلغت الكنيسة الاولى هذا الحد من الوحدة العملية بالفعل: «وجميع الذين آمنوا, كانوا معاً، وكان عندهم كل شيء مشتركاً. والأملاك والمقتنيات، كانوا يبيعونها ويقسمونها بين الجميع، كما يكون لكل واحد احتياج, وكانوا، كل يوم، يواظبون في الهيكل بنفس واحدة» (أع44:2-46), «وكان لجمهور النين آمنوا قلب واحد ونفس واحدة, ولم يكن أحد يقول إن شيئاً من أمواله له، بل كان عندهم كل شيء مشتركاً» (أع32:4)؛ ولكن يلزم أن نفهم ذلك على المستوى الروحي. 
ثالثاً: ماهية النموذج في محبة الآب للابن والابن للآب, الذي يقدمه المسيح ليكون معبراً عن الوحدة التي يطلبها من أجلنا في قوله: «ليفهم العالم أني أحب الآب» (يو31:14), ومن قوله: «الآب يحب الابن, وقد دفع كل شيء في يده» (يو35:3), كذلك: «كما أحبني الآب, كذلك أحببتكم أنا» (يو9:15), وأخيراً: «ليكون فيهم الحب الذي أحببتني به» (يو26:17)؟ 
‏المحبة المتبادلة بين الآب والابن, صفة جوهرية, أي هي من صميم طبيعة الله؛ لذلك فهي تبرز لتكون برهاناً على الوحدة المطلقة في الآب والابن. فالمحبة في الله ليست وليدة إرادة أو عاطفة أو انفعال, من واقع الصلة بين الآب والابن, ولكنها متجذرة أزليا في طبيعة الله، فهي صفة ملازمة حتماً للوحدة. لذلك، فحينما نأخذها نموذجاً لنا لتكون قرينة للوحدة المطوبة، فلا يجب أن نحسب أنها معيار أخلاقي يُحتذى به ليؤهل للوحدة، ذلك لأنها أعطيت لنا على مستوى التشبيه والتشبه، لأن حرف «كما» الذي يأتي دائماً للتشبيه هو على مستوى الشرح لا على مستوى المطابقة: «كما أحبني الآب» (يو9:15), «كما أحببتني» (يو23:17)؛ وأيضاً تشديد المسيح على التمثيل بالمحبة الأزلية الكائنة بين الآب والابن: «لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم» (يو24:17)، لا يقتصر فيها على التشبيه وإنما يقصد به أن هذه المحبة ستكون لنا مصدر انسكاب قوة محبة, عاملة فينا، وعلى مستوانا البشري. وهذا صار واقعاً بالفعل: «لأن محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا، بالروح القدس المُعطى لنا» (رو5:5). هاا الحب المنسكب علينا من الآب بالروح القدس, هو أعظم برهان على حدوث وحدة حقيقية مع الآب والمسيح. وهذا جاء نتيجة لصلاة المسيح وتشفعه بالكلمة والدم! 
‏ومن هذا نفهم أن المحبة التي يحثنا المسيح أن نحب بها، سواء بعضنا لبعض أو نحبه هو أو الآب, للتدليل على صدق بنويتنا لله أو وحدتنا في المسيح به، ليست على مستوى الأخلاق ولا العاطفة كإرادة تحضر وتغيب, ذلك لأن هذه المحبة هي محبة مُشابهة بل ومستمدة من محبة الآب للابن ومحبة الابن للآب، فهي محبة من طبيعة الروح لا الجسد، أي محبة فائقة للطبيعة البشرية, أو بالمفهوم الإلهي هي «موهبة» كما سبق وقلنا: «لأن محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا». 
‏من هنا تنقشع الغمامة التي تعتم الفكر، حينما يسأل الإنسان متحيراً: كيف نقيم حد الوصية: «أحبوا أعداءكم» (مت44:5(!! هنا استحالة أن يكون ذلك على مستوى الإرادة أو العاطفة!! ولكن هذا يمكن إتمامه فقط في حالة واحدة وهي أن تكون المحبة هي «محبة الله», المحبة الروحية الفائقة، الموهوبة لنا، والعاملة بالروح القدس، لتذليل كبرياء الإنسان، واعلاء لإتضاع المسيح. هذه المحبة التي سبق وأن عملت فينا ونحن أعداء الله وخطاة : «الله، الذي هو غني في الرحمة, من أجل محبته الكثيرة التي أحبنا بها, ونحن أموات بالخطايا أحيانا مع المسيح، بالنعمة أنتم مخلصون» (أف4:2-5 وراجع رو8:5و10). هذه هي المحبة القادرة بالفعل أن تحب حتى الأعداء، والتي سماها بولس الرسول بالمحبة الفائقة المعرفة: «وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة, لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله» (أف19:3)، والتي تكون أقوى دليل على أن الإنسان بلغ الوحدة مع الله, الذي أحب العالم, وهو يشرق شمسه على الأشرار والأبرار سواء بسواء. 
‏المحبة أحد إلتزامات الوحدة: واضح أن المحبة كوصية أولى وعظمى، كما طلبها المسيح لنا من الآب، وكما طلبها منا مرارا، ليست مفروزة كعمل أخلاقي كما سبق وقلنا، لأن العمل الأخلاقي يعجز عن أن يلغي الذات في وصية محبة الأعداء؛ كما أن العمل الأخلاقي يقصر عن أن يقدم الذات فيدية من أجل الآخرين. فالمحبة هبة روحية وعطية؛ وعلى هذا الأساس يطالبنا بها المسيح، إذ كما أخذناها كهبة نعطيها كهبة أيضاً بل بالمقابل: «الذي أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي» (غل20:2)، ويقابلها: «بهذا قد عرفنا المحبة، أن ذاك وضع نفسه لأجلنا, فنحن ينبغي لنا أن نضع نفوسنا لأجل الاخوة» (1يو16:3‏) 
‏من هنا جاءت وصية المحبة كحالة التزام: «هذه هي وصيتي أن تحبوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم» (يو12:15). والتزام المحبة حتمي، لا مفر منه, في اللاهوت المسيحي: «أيها الأحباء لنحب بعضنا بعضاً، لأن المحبة هي من الله, وكل من يحب فقد وُلد من الله ويعرف الله. ومن لا يحب, لم يعرف الله, لأن الله محبة» (1يو7:4-8) 
‏المحبة هنا ثمرة حتمية للعلاقة الإيمانية التي تربطنا بالله، وغيابها يعني غياب الإيمان المسيحي كله, وغياب الله من حياتنا. أما حضور المحبة ونشاطها وفرحها بالبذل من أجل الأخرين, فهذا يعني حضور الله في روح الإنسان وقلبه، واعلاناً عن إيمان حار وفعال. 
القديس يوحنا يجعل ثبوت المؤمن في المحبة دليلاً قاطعأ على الثبوت في الله، وثبوت الله فيه, أي دليل حالة اتحاد: «الله محبة، ومن يثبت في المحبة، يثبت في الله، والله فيه.» (1يو16:4) 
صحيح أن المحبة، هبة عظمى مجانية، ولكننا لا نأخذها إلا لنعطيها. وعطاؤها هو هو بذل النفس وانكارها حتى الموت. ومن لا يتشجع ويعطيها, تُسحب منه، فيبيت بلا محبة، وبمسى غريباً عن صليب المسيح. أما الذي تشجع «وأبغض ذاته» «وأهلكها» بمعنى أهلك كبرياءها وجعلها تحت أقدام الآخرين، حباً لهم وللمسيح، وذلك حسب الوصية, أي من أجل المسيح والإنجيل، فقد عاش بل وقد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة: «نحن نعلم أننا قد انتقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة, لأننا نحب الإخوة. ومن لا يحب أخاه يبقى في الموت.» (1يو14:3) 
‏إذن، فالوحدة التي وهب لنا الله أن نبلغها في المسيح في الله، ليست بدون مقابل أو التزام؛ فالذات أو الذاتية في الإنسالأ يلزم أن تكون «الأنا» هي ضحيتها الاولى، «مع المسيح صُلبت، فأحيا، لا أنا, بل المسيح يحيا فىّ» (غل20:2). فإن كانت «الأنا» التي فيّ قد ماتت، فقد انفتح لى باب الحب على مصراعيه، فأحب أعدائي، حتى صالبيّ، وأبارك من يلعن ذاتي، لأني قد دفنتها في قبر المسيح، أصلى لمن يُسىء إلى نفسي، ويطاردها، فنفسى لم يعد لها حساب عندي بعد (راجع أع24:20)، إنها ليست هنا!!! 
رابعاً: الفرق بين «الوحدة في الله», وبين الوحدة المطلوب أن تكون لنا فيما بيننا, أو بيننا وبين الآب والابن: وحدة الله في ذاته: «أنا والآب واحد»، «أنا في الآب، والآب فىّ»، «كل ما هو لى فهو لك, وكل ما هو لك فهو لى»؛ هذه الوحدة الإلهية الفائقة تقوم على أساس التساوي المطلق بين الآب والابن في الذات وفي كل منهما، حتى إن كلمة «التساوي» هنا هي أضعف من أن تعبر عن الحقيقة، لأن لفظة «تساوي» هي وليدة القياس والله لا يُقاس؛ والأصح أن نقول أنهما واحد، لأن الله مُطلق في صفاته، فوحدته مطلقة، وبلا قياس، ومنزهة عن مفهوم العدد. لذلك ، يستحيل أن يكون للوحدة في الله شبيه في الإنسان، وإنما ساقها المسيح للشرح والتمثيل وليس للطباق أو المساواة، لأنه إذا استحال حتى القياس بالتساوي بين إنسان وإنسان، فكيف يمكن أن يبلغا اتحاداً على مستوى الله؟ 
‏فالاتحاد, أو الوحدة التي يطلبها لنا المسيح فيما بيننا ثم فيما بيننا وبين الآب, هي وحدة تتناسب قبل كل شي ء مع تفردنا واختلاف أجناسنا وتباين طبائعنا. فنحن لسنا متساوين في كياننا الداخلي، في أي شيء البتة، إلا في الخطية والعجز والقصور الروحيين. 
‏لذلك, فالوحدة التي يطلبها لنا المسيح, لا تقوم البتة على ماهية أشخاصنا أو ما هو لنا, بل على أساس أن نتساوى فيه والآب، وليس تساوينا في ذواتنا. فبقدر ما تنسكب فينا قوة وحدة المسيح في الآب, سواء من جهة الحب بينهما أو من جهة الحق أو القداسة، بقدر ما نبتدىء نحن نتساوى ونتقارب ونتحد بهذه القوة الخارجة عنا والآتية إلينا من لدن الله. فمحبة الله تحصرنا، فتلغي عداواتنا وتُنهي على انقساماتنا؛ وحق المسيح والآب يصهر أفكارنا وقلوبنا، فيبدد جهالاتنا، ويوقف حماقاتنا ويقدس أرواحنا وأجسادنا: «ولأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي، ليكونوا هم أيضاً مقدسين في الحق» (يو19:17)؛ ونور معرفة المسيح والآب ينسابان في طبائعنا الروحية ووعينا «بالكلمة», فتُستعلن لنا الوحدة الكائنة في المسيح والآب بقوة تُدخلنا في الإحساس والوجود الفعلي في حضرة الآب والابن بلا أي عائق فكري. وهكذا نتحد فيما لله، وليس فيما لنا، ونصير واحداً بسبب الروح الواحد الذي نستقي منه (1كو13:12)، والجسد الواحد الذي نغتذي عليه: «كأس البركة التي نباركها أليست هي شركة دم المسيح؟ الخبز الذي نكسره أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح؟ فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد، جسد واحد، لأننا جميعنا نشترك في الخبز الواحد.» (1كو16:10-17) 
‏فإن فسرنا معنى قول المسيح مراراً: «أنتم في وأنا فيكم»، عمليا في حياتنا اليومية، يكون المعنى هو التبادل الغير عادل بالمرة بين ما له وما لنا، كقول الآبصلمودية السنوية: «هو أخذ الذي لنا، وأعطانا الذي له، فلنسبحه نمجده ونزيده علواً» (مرد ثيئوطوكية الجمعة). نعم، فالوحدة التي سعى إليها المسيح نحونا هي تبادل القوة والطاقة. ولكن للأسف, أو يا للسعادة، فهو تبادل ليس على مستوى التساوي كما للآب والابن، بل على أساس تغطية عجزنا بكماله وجبران نقصاننا بملئه. فهو فينا بملئه وكماله، ونحن فيه بعجزنا ونقصاننا؛ هو فينا بقداسته الكلية، ونحن فيه بلا قداسة بالكلية, ولكننا بالنهاية صرنا مملوئين فيه، أحباء وقديسين وبلا لوم أمام الله. 
‏الوحدة والملء: القديس بولس يعبر عن أسمى صورة للاتحاد بالمسيح بقوله: «فإن فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً، وأنتم مملوؤون فيه» (كو9:2-10). فما هو«ملء اللاهوت»؟ وما هو «ملء اللاهوت جسدياً», أما «ملء اللاهوت» فهو للابن قبل تجسده، وهذا هو الذي عبر عنه المسيح بقوله: «الآب فّي»,  وهذا ليس ليس لنا أن نقربه، أو حتى تطع عليه؛ أما «ملء اللاهوت جسدياً», فهو ملء اللاهوت الذي صار في الجسد من أجلنا, منظوراً وملموسأ ومُشاهدا، كما يقرر القديس يوحنا: «االذي كان من البدء, الذي سمعناه‏، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، الذي شاهدنا، ولمسته أيدينا من جهة كلمة الحياة؛ فإن الحياة أُظهرت، وقد رأينا ونشهد ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية، التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا... وأما شركتنا نحن, فهي مع الآب ومع ابنه يسوع المسيح.» (1يو1:1-3)
‏فملء اللاهوت جسديا هو ملء الله، الذي جعله في متناول أخذنا!! «ومن ملئه نحن جيعاً أخذنا، ونعمة فوق نعمة» (يو16:1). أخذنا من ملئه الإلهي القداسة، الحياة الأبدية، والحب، والوداعة، وتواضع القلب، والنور, والخبز الحقيقي، وماء الحياة، أخذنا قدوسيته برضاه: «من أجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي، ليكونوا هم أيضاً مقدسين في الحق» (يو19:17). كل هذا واكثر عبر عنه المسيح بقوله: «أنا فيهم». وبقوله: «أنا فيكم», «وأنتم في», يكون المسيح قد عبر تعبيرا مزدوجاً عن اتحاد غير منفصم . وهكذا صارت طرق الله التي كانت في القديم تعلو عن طرقنا (إش9:55, رو33:11) علو السموات عن الأرض, صارت هي نفسها لنا طريقاً وباباً : «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة» (يو6:14), «أنا هو الباب» (يو9:10). وفكر الله الذي كان يعلو عن أفكارنا, صار هو هو بذاته «فكرنا». فما هو فكر الله إلا «الكلمة», كلمة الله الفائقة عن الإدراك, الخالقة السموات والأرض وكل ما فيهما، أتتنا على الأرض متجسدة ومتأنسة في هيئة إنسان، لنسمعها من فم الله, سمع الاذن، ونراها رؤيا العين, ونلمسها لمس اليد. فأدركناه، بل وصار لنا فكره: «وأما نحن فلنا فكر المسيح» (اكو16:2). والنور الذي لم يعرفه العالم سابقاً، عرفناه. والقداسة والبر الإلهي, أمور الله غير المقترب إليها حتى بالفكر، صارت كلها في متناول حياتنا: «الذي صار لنا حكمة من الله وبرا وقداسة وفداء» (1كو30:1). نعم لقد أسس ‏المسيح, بسر تجسده وصليبه، أسس الاتحاد المقدس. 
‏الوحدة كعطاء ونعمة: وقد صور المسيح في سفر الرؤيا هذه الوحدة العملية التي يسعى إليها من نحونا هكذا: «هأنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع. إن سمع أحد صوتي وفتح الباب (باب الحب)، أدخل إليه, وأتعشى معه, وهو معى» (رؤ20:3‏). هو يتعشى من صحن هموم الإنسان وأوجاعه وأنينه, يتعشى متقاسماً معه لقمة الشقاء والتغرب. والإنسان يتعشى معه, بالنعمة, من صحن أفراحه وبهجة خلاصه، ويتناول من يده خبز حبه وختم استيطانه!! 
إن وحدة الآب والمسيح تقوم على التساوي كلياً وفي كل شيء, فهي وحدة ذات وكرامة ومجد وكمال مطلق. فالوحدة بين المسيح والآب هي طبيعة جوهرية، أما الوحدة التي لنا في المسيح والآب فهي نعمة ورحمة، هي تفضل، هي هبة، هي مجرد إشعاع فعال لوحدة المسيح والآب، حتى لا تبقى الوحدة في الله بلا عمل فـ«نحن عمله» (أف10:2), ولكن يلاحظ أن المسيح لم يطلب الوحدة لتلاميذه، إلا بعد أن قدم شهادته للآب أنهم: «قد حفظوا كلامك» (يو6:17)» وأنهم أصبحوا : «ليسوا من العالم» (يو14:17)، فهي ليست بلا ثمن كلية. 
‏المستوى الثالث للوحدة: «ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد»: المسيح هنا يسمو بالوحدة التي يطبها لنا، أولا فيما بيننا، وثانيا فيما بيننا وبينه والآب, ثم أخيراً إلى تكميلها إلى الكمال. 
‏والإنجيل يعبر عن «التكميل» بكلمة (       )، وهي لا تعني تكميل الناقص، بل تكميل الكمال، وتترجم بالإنجليزية: perfected. فالذين اتحدوا بالابن والآب، لم يعودوا ناقصين محتاجون إلى التكميل بل هم مهيأون لقبول الكمال. فالمسيح سبق ومنحهم خصائصه بقوله: «وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني... ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد»، أي ليبلغوا «كمال» الوحدة. هذا الكمال عبر عنه بولس الرسول بقوله: « لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله» (أف19:3)، حيث يستخدم الكلمتين: «تمتلئوا»، و«الملء» وهي المرادف تماما لتكميل الكمال. كما عبر عنها القديس يوحنا بقوله: «مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً ... ومن ملئه نحن جميعا أخذنا، ونعمة فوق نعمة» (يو14:1-16). وبولس الرسول يستخدم مرة أخرى كلمة «الملء» فيما يخصنا من ملء لاهوته، وذلك على مستوى الملء الذي له، ولكن على قدر  ما تتسع له طبيعتنا العاجزة: «فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا, وأنتم مملوؤون فيه» (كو10:2). حيث لا يتحول الملء الإلهي الذي له إلينا، ولكن نصير باتحادنا به مملوئين فيه! وهذا أوضحه بولى الرسول أيضاً في قوله: بسبب هذا أحني ركبتى لدى أبي ربنا يسوع المسح, الذي منه تُسمى كل عشيرة (أبوة = fatherhood) في السموات وعلى الأرض، لكي يعطيكم, بحسب غنى مجده, أن تتأيدوا بالقوة، بروحه في الإنسان الباطن، ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم, وأنتم متأصلون ومتأسسوذ في المحبة، حتى تستطعوا أن تدركوا مع جميع القديسين ما هو العرض والطول والعمق والعلو، وتعرفوا محبة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة، لكي تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله. والقادر أن يفعل فوق كل شيء أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر، بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا» (أف14:3-20). ولكي ننبه ذهن القارىء إلى محور القوة في هذه الآيات ‏نوجز الخلاصة كالآتي: 
+ «يعطيكم... غنى مجده... بروحه... ليحل المسيح... في قلوبكم... تدركوا مع جميع القديسين (الكنيسة)... تمتلئوا إلى كل ملء الله... بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا». 
‏ومرة أخرى نختصر المعنى لتبرز القوة كالآتي: 
«يعطيكم... مجده... المسيح فى قلوبكم... تدركوا... ملء الله... بحسب القوة التى تعمل فيكم» 
‏وهذا هو روح كلمات المسيح يذكرها القديس يوحنا: «أنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني... ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد». واضح أن عطية المجد التي يعطيها الآب للمسيح لحسابنا، والتي سلمها لنا المسيح، تكون سر الملء لبلوغ كمال الوحدة في المسيح والآب. 
‏ولكن ما هو المجد الذي أعطاه الآب للمسيح, فأعطاه المسيح لنا؟ 
‏قطعا ليس هو مجد الإلوهية الذي «للكلمة الله» المساوي للآب, فهذا المجد ليس مُعطى للابن، بل هو من خصائص لاهوته. ولكن المقصود هنا هو المجد الذي أُعطي للابن حال تجسده لحسابنا. فهو مجد فائق, وانما على مستوى إدراك الإنسان ليبلغ به الإنسان في النهاية كمال الشركة في المسيح والآب. فما هو هذا المجد المُعطى؟ والذي هو لنا وتحت  حسابنا؟ 
‏توجد آيات بسيطة غاية البساطة تشير إلى هذا المجد مئل: «... لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مُجد بعد» (يو39:7)، أي لم يكن قد صُلب. فهل آلام الصليب هي المجد الذي أعطي للمسيح ليكمله لحسابنا؟ ثم قول المسيح ليلة العشاء الأخير، وهو يقسم جسده مصلوباً بالنية قبل أن يُصلب بأيدي الأثمة: «قال يسوع: الآن قد تمجد ابن الإنسان وتمجد الله فيه. إن كان الله قد تمجد فيه، فإن الله سيمجده في ذاته, ويمجده سريعاً.» (يو31:13-32) 
‏واضح أن المسيح يتكلم عن مجد الصليب، إذ ينعته زمنياً: «سريعاً» ، وأن بالصليب سيتمجد المسيح، وسيُمجد الله الآب . فإن الأنبياء سبقوا وتنبأوا بآلام المسيح والمجد المتأتي منها: «باحثين أي وقت، أو ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم، إذ سبق فشهد بالآلام التي للمسبح والألمجاد التي بعدها.» ‏(1بط11:1) 
وقد حدث بالفعل، إذ قد «رُفع (المسيح) في المجد» (اتي16:3) من بين الأموات! «ودخل إلى مجده» (لو26:24)، و«جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالى» (عب3:1‏)، مسبباً مجداً لله الآب من كل لسان وشعب وأمة في كل زمان ومكان وإلى أبد الآبدين، وهكذا صار الصليب بما يحتويه من جوهر الاستعلان: «متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان، فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو» (يو28:8), وبما يؤدي إليه, مجداً، ومؤدياً إلى مجد، وممجداً الآب، وسبباً للمجد لكل من يحمل أو يتحمل عاره!! 
‏وهذا المجد عينه، مجد الاستعلان لحقيقة الله الخلاصية، وما يؤدي إليه من احتمال الآلام, ببذل الذات حتى الموت، موت الصليب، شهادة للابن والآب؛ قد تحول بجملته لحساب الإنسان، لكل من يتألم من أجل اسم المسيح: «... أنتم الذين ثبتوا معي في تجاربي، وأنا أجعل لكم كما جعل لي أبي ملكوتاً، لتأكلوا وتشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي، وتجلسوا على كراسي تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثني عشر.» (لو28:22-30) 
‏وبولس الرسول يقولها واضحة مختصرة: «إن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضاً معه» (رو17:8). ثم يشرحها بوضع يفوق التساوي والتعادل بقوله: «فإني أحسب أن آلام الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يستعلن فينا» (رو18:8). وبطرس الرسول يقول بنفس القول: «إن عُيرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم، لان روح المجد والله يحل عليكم» ‏(ابط14:4) 
‏هذا هو المجد الذي أعطاه الله الآب للابن حال تجسده، أي «آلام الصليب»، لكي يفتح به المسيح طريق المجد للإنسان، ثم يسلم هذا الصليب عينه لكل من أحبوه وآمنوا به. لكي يبغ الإنسان، بنفس الآلام التي كان قد وُضع تحتها بسبب خطيئته, بعد أن حولها له المسيح إلى آلام من أجل اسمه، طاعة لله وحباً للآب والمسيح، فصارت له سسب مجد, بعد أن كانت بسبب خطيته. وهكذا، ومن نفس عقوبة الإنسان الاولى, أصبح له المسيح إكليل مجد لا يفنى ولا يتدنس ولا يضمعل، محفوظاً له في السموات! وهذا هو المجد، الذي إذ نتحصل عليه، نصير مؤهلين لشركة «الوحدة» وسرها. 
‏وهكذا أيضاً، وبالتال، فكما فتتت الخطية الإنسان, بآلامها المتنوعة التي كانت على ‏مستوى اللعنة، ومزقته تمزيقاً، وشوهت صورة الله فيه، استطاع المسيح أن يحول هذا التفتت، بهذه الآلام عينها، وبجسد الخطيئة نفسه وبلعنة الآلام عينها, يحوله إلى وحدة!!! إذ بجسده الممزق، جمع شمل البشرية الممزقة، ووحدها في نفسه وفي جسده وفي روحه!!! «لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية, خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه» (2كو21:5)، «المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا، لأنه مكتوب: ملعون كل من علق على خشبة.» (غل13:3) 
‏هكذا صار الصليب هو المجد، وروح المجد، وإكليل المجد، الذي وُهب للانسان أن يتقلده، كمثل المسيح، كأعلى وسام للكمال يدخل به إلى شركة المجد والوحدة مع المسيح والآب. والآن، تصبح آية صلاة المسيح ساطعة بنور أخاذ: «وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتني ... ليكونوا مكملين إلى واحد»! 
‏علاقة كمال الوحدة بتكميل الآلام: وهكذا لاق بنا أن نبلغ كمال الوحدة بجد الآلام، كما لاق به هو أن يبلغ الكمال بالآلام: «لأنه لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل وبه الكل، وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد, أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام» (عب10:2)، «وإذ كمل، صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه سبب خلاص أبدي» (عب9:5‏). هنا علاقة سرية وطيدة بين كمال المسيح الذي بلغه بالآلام، وبين أن نكمل نحن إلى واحد. فهنا شرح عملي لعلاقة الآلام وسموها بمجد الخلاص بالصليب. هذا الصليب الذي تأهل به «ابن الانسان»، بنوع ممتاز كابن الله، المستأمن على كل سر الله، ليصنع صلحاً وسلاماً أبدياً بين الخليقة وخالقها، وليكشف بواسطته عن سر وحدته مع الآب، هذا السر بكل عمقه وسره وسموه، سلمه المسيح لخواصه, لا ليتصالحوا فقط مع الله بدم صليبه بل ليتحدوا أيضاً به، ليصالحوا الآخرين بالله: «ولكن الكل من الله، الذي صالحنا لنفسه بيسوع المسيح, وأعطانا خدمة المصالحة. أي إن الله كان, في المسيح, مصالحاً العالم لنفسه, غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم, وواضعأ فينا كلمة المصالحة. إذا، نسعى كسفراء عن المسيح، كأن الله يعظ بنا, نطلب عن المسيح: تصالحوا مع الله» (2كو18:5-20)، «من غفرتم خطاياه, تُغفر له» (يو23:20)
واضح هنا مبدأ التكميل بالآلام الذي بلغه المسيح، فبلغ به المجد، وأعلن به عن وحدته بالآب، وكيف سلمه لنا خلاصأ. فصرنا, بتكميل الآلام عينها من أجل اسمه، شركاء مجد ووحدة وعلاقة سرية معه ومع الآب، وسفراء لله فوق العادة. 
نعم، فليس في كل ما يعمله الإنسان ما هو مثل الألام التي للشهادة، إذ لها قدرة أن توحد الإنسان في نفسه والآخرين والله، وتورث مجد الحياة الأبدية: «أطلب إلى الشيوخ الذين بينكم، أنا الشيخ رفيقهم، والشاهد لآلام المسيح,  وشربك المجد العتيد أن يُعلن ...» (1بط5:1) 
‏الوحدة المسيحية أعظم شهادة لرسالة المسيح في العالم, وأوثق برهان لمحبة الآب الخالصة


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 نوفمبر 2017)

*23- أَنَا فِيهِمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيَّ لِيَكُونُوا مُكَمَّلِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي وَأَحْبَبْتَهُمْ كَمَا أَحْبَبْتَنِي.​
حينها يُستعلن المسيح فينا فنتوحد معاً فيه, وتوحدنا شركة آلامه, حينئذ تصير وحدتنا وتصير شركة آلامنا مصدراً دائماً ومستمراً، يدرك منه العالم صدق رسالة المسيح؛ كما ينبع من وحدتنا فيه ومن شركة آلامه, شهادة صادقة لمحبة الآب لنا، كما نبع من الصليب الشهادة لحب الآب للمسيح حينما استعلن مجد الله فيه. 
‏إن أشد ما يتأثر به العالم ويقنعه برسالة المسيح المصلوب، هو استعلان سر الصليب في المسيحيين، وذلك حينما يتألمون من أجل اسمه، شاكرين، فرحين، متحدين، كقول بطرس الرسول: «إن عيًرتم باسم المسيح فطوبى لكم، لأن روح المجد والله يحل عليكم» (ابط14:4)
‏هنا يبرز عاملان يسندان طلب المسيح للوحدة المسيحية: الأول أن يؤمن العالم برسالة المسيح, والثاني: إمكانية انسكاب محبة الله الأبوية في قلوب المؤمنين. 
‏إذن، واضح، وللأسف الشديد، أن في غياب الوحدة المسيحية ضياع الفرصة من العالم لكي يؤمن برسالة المسيح، وضياع الأمل من الكنيسة لانسكاب محبة الآب؛ وإن كانت هناك نماذج قليلة وفردية لا تزال تبث رسالة المسيح في العالم بنموذج وحدتهاه حيث تشهد لها محبة الآب التي تلهب قلوب متقيها. 
‏والوحدة المقدسة، أو الاتحاد المقدس في المسيح والآب، هي في اللاهوت المسيحي «هبة» جعلها المسيح في متناول سؤالنا وإلحاحنا وسعينا المقدس بالروح. وهي هبة سماوية، لا تتطلب إلا أن يخضع لها الموهوب بالشكر, ويثبت استحقاته لها بالطاعة الروحية الباذلة للجسد ومشيئته حتى الموت والمحبة الصاد‏قة عديمة الغش، حتى يستعلن الله ذاته ووجوده بلا مانع في القلب. وإن الرب يسوع المسيح جعل هذا «الاتحاد المقدس» موضوع اهتمامه حتى آخر لحظة من حياته على الأرض، وختمه بدمه على الصليب، وفتح الباب للدخول فيه بإرساله الروح القدس الذي يقود‏نا نحوه بالصلاة. 
‏والاتحاد المقدس بالمسيح والآب هبة, وهي التي سنكتسب بها الخلود, وقد مُنحت لنا بمقتضى صلاة المسيح، الذي عضدها بصليبه، وأحدرها لنا من علو سمائه بدمه. فهي فائقة حقاً، ومتعاظمة في المجد» بحسب علو مجد معطيها. ونحن ننظر إلى هذه الهبة ونرتعب, بسبب عدم لياقة خساسة طبيعتنا, ولكن عندما ننظر إلى علو سخائه في المجد وعظمة قدرة محبته الفائقة نحونا، ونتمعن في استحقاق الثمن المدفوع لعطائها، نقول: نعم نشكرك، أيها الآب، لأنك أعطيتنا هذا الاتحاد المقدس في المسيح، لنحيا معك، استجابة لدعاء ابنك الوحيد ودمه الذي به اشترانا من ‏الأرض لك. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 نوفمبر 2017)

*24- أَيُّهَا الآبُ أُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي يَكُونُونَ مَعِي حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا لِيَنْظُرُوا مَجْدِي الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتَنِي لأَنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ الْعَالَمِ.​
‏كلمتان تتصدران هذه الأية، لتعطيها ثقلاً روحياً؛ الكلمة الاولى: «أريدء». فالمسيح هنا لا يتوسل، بل يريد، لأنه إذ يختم توسلاته التي قدمها للآب من أجل الوحدة, وهو على الأرض, وذلك من منطلق ما قبل الصليب، بدأ يتكلم ويطب من منطق, مجد, ما بعد الصليب: «اريد»!! 
‏المسيح هنا يكشف عن دالة البنوة عند الابن, الذي يكون قد أكمل مشيئة الآب، إنه يضع على الآب تكليفاً يتوازن مع التكليف الذي وضعه الآب عليه!!! 
‏علماً بأننا لا نستطيع أن نفرق كثيراً بين أن يطلب المسيح, أو أن يطالب، أو بين أن يصلي, وأن يتوسل، وأن يريد، لأنه ضامن الاجابة: «وأنا علمت أنك في كل حين تسمع لي» (يو42:11‏). كما يعلم أن إرادته هي إرادة الآب، وإرادة الآب هي إرادته» فهو لا يملي إرادته على الآب, بل يعبر بإرادته عن إرادة الآب!! ولكن هي لغة الدالة حينما تبلغ أقصى وثوقها . 
‏ونلاحظ أن المسيح استخدم سابقاً كلمة «أنا أسأل»، وهي أيضاً لغة الدالة التي لم يستخدمها أحد في مخاطبة الله إلا المسيح. ولكن هنا ينتقل إلى التعبير الأعلى والأكثر وثوقاً بوحنا فى الاستجابة: «أريد‏»، كمن يتكلم بسلطان؛ ليس سلطانه لدى الأب، ولكن بالسلطان الذي أعطاه إياه الأب: «إذ أعطيته سلطاناً على كل جسد، ليعطي حياة أبدية لكل من أعطيته.» (يو2:17) 
‏ويطيب لنا أن نقارن بين «أريد» هنا، فيما بعد الصليب بالنسبة لأحبائه، وبين «لا أريد» وهو تحت الصليب بالنسية لنفسه!! «يا أبا الآب، كل شيء مستطاع لك، فأجز عني هذه الكأس, ولكن ليكن، لا ما اريد أناء بل ما تريد أنت.» (مر36:14) 
‏أما الكلمة الثانية: ذات الثقل العالي، فهي أن هؤلاء «يكونون معي» حيث أكون أنا! فهذا هو مجد الوحدة وإكليلها الفاخر. 
‏لقد مبق وأعلن المسيح عن هذه الإرادة التي تلح في داخله من أجل أحبائه: «إن كان أحد يخدمني، فليتبعني، وحيث أكون أنا, هناك أيضاً يكون خادمي, وإن كان أحد يخدمني يكرمه الآب» (يو26:12). وواضح أنه إن كنا نتبعه هنا على درب الصليب, فسوف نتبعه هناك في دروب أمجاد العلا: «هؤلاء هم الذين يتبعون الخروف حيثما ذهب, هؤلاء اُشتروا من بين الناس، باكورة لله وللخروف، وفي أفواههم لم يوجد غش، لأنهم بلا عيب قدام عرش الله.» (رؤ4:14-5) 
‏ولقد عبر المسيح مرة عن هذه الإرادة المحببة إليه، أن يكون أحباؤه معه حيثما يكون، وذلك بتأكيد في صورة وعد: «وان مضيت وأعددت لكم مكاناً، آتي أيضاً وآخذكم إلي، حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً» (يو3:14). ولقد أفصح المسيح مرة أيضاً لبطرس الرسول أنه (أي بطرس) سيتبعه من فوق ذات الصليب إلى هناك في ذات المجد: «حيث أذهب لا تقدر الأن أنذ تتبعني، ولكنك ستتبعني أخيرأ.» (يو36:13) 
‏ولكن ما لنا نبتعد كثيراً عن سر «هؤلاء الذين أعطيتني»؟ أليسوا هم هم العروس؟ الكنيسة المفدية، المغسولة، والمطهرة، التي بلا عيب ولا دنس، كيف لا تكون حيث يكون، وكيف لا تبقى من قرب، بل وأقرب المقربين، لترى مجده، بل تقاسمه إياه؟ ثم أليس هو الوعد الذي وعد ليوحنا، في رؤياه، كاخر ما يقوله الروح للكنائس السبع: «من يغلب، فساعطيه أن يجلس معي في عرشي، كما غلبت أنا أيضاً، وجلست مع أبي في عرشه» (رؤ21:3). وعجيب أن يطابق هذا الوعد، بحروفه، مع آخر كلمة قالها المسيح في كل تعاليمه التي جاءت في نهاية الأصحاح السادس مشر: «... ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم.» (يو33:16) 
ولكن السؤال الذي يتحتم الاجابة عليه هو: ما الفرق بين المجد الذي سبق أن رآه التلاميذ في المسيح وهو معهم. «وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجداً كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءاً نعمة وحقاً» (يو14:1)، والمجد الذي عاد المسيح يطلب من الآب أن يراه هؤلاء التلاميذ وهم معه: «أريد أن هؤلاء ... يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا لينظروا مجدي» (يو24:17‏)؟ 
القديس يوحنا في الآية 14:1 يتكلم عن المجد الذي استطاع أن يستوعبه من خلال حجاب الجسد, سواء جسد المسيح وهو في حالة الإخلاء، أو جسد التلاميذ الذي لا يستوعب إلا جزئياً، وكما من خلال مرأة، كما في لغز، ولا بيلخ إلا إلى «بعض المعرفة.» (1كو12:13) 
‏ولكن المسيح هنا يتكلم عن رؤيا مجده، وهو في كامل استعلان لاهوته في السماء مع الآب، وهي رؤيا لا يحجز عنها الجسد شيئاً من جلالها, بل رؤيا الكل والكمال، التي عبر عنها القديس يوحنا أيضاً في رسالته هكذا: «لأننا سنراه كما هو.» (ايو2:3) 
‏والذي نلحظه بوضوح أن حالة «يكونون معي حيث أكون أنا»، هي حالة أشد استعلاناً وعلانية من: «أنا فيكم وأنتم في» والتي تمثل الوحدة في مفهومها الحاض! لأن المسيح يكون فينا، ونكون فيه الآن «بالإيمان» فقط: «ليحل المسيح بالإيمان في قلوبكم» (آف17:3). والوحدة المتأتية من ذلك هي وحدة «سر» أو سرائرية غير منظورة: «من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي، يثبت في وأنا فيه» (يو56:6). وهذه الوحدة بالحلول وبالسر يعوقها الجسد، ويحد من فاعليتها واستعلانها، وينقص من بهجتها، بسبب عجزه وقصوره ورغباته المعاكسة. لذلك حق للمسيح أن يطلب لنا ما فوق الحلول والسر، يطلب التواجد معه في حالة استعلان ورؤية كاملة، ترتقي إليها الروح، بعد أن تطرح عنها الفاسد وتلبس عدم الفساد. 
‏ولكن المسيح كعادته أحجم عن ذكر ماذا سيراه المؤمنون هناك، فهو يسكت دائماً عن ذكر ما لا طاقة لنا بمعرفته: «إن كنت قد قلت لكم الأرضيات، ولستم تؤمنون، فكيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السمويات» (يو12:3)، أو كما حاول بولس الرسول أن يصفها: «ولا يسوغ لانسان أن يتكلم بها» (2كو4:12)» إذ أنها «لا تخطر على قلب بشر» (1كو9:2). 
‏ولكن الذي نعرفه والذي نثق فيه بالروح، أننا سنستوعب من مجده الأسنى قدر ما تستطيع الروح أن تستوعب، في غيبة جسدنا المعتم هذا، وسنرى العلاقة الأزلية بين الآب والابن، وسينفذ فينا شعاع مجد لاهوته لينطبع علينا بهاء صورته ولن تُمحى منا إلى الأبد: «ولكن نعلم أنه إذا أُظهر نكون مثله، لأننا سنراه كما هو» (1يو2:3)، «متى أُظهر المسيح حياتنا، فحينئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضاً معه في المجد.» (كو4:3) 
‏لأنه إن كان قد أعطي لنا الآن أن نكون «نحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف، كما في مرآة، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها، من مجد إلى مجد، كما من الرب الروح» (2كو18:3)؛ فماذا حينما لا تكون مرآة، بل يكون هو هو بملء لاهوته، وقد تخلى عن إخلائه، واسترد جلال جوهر مجده، والجسد فيه يتلألأ بضياء نور الآب، الذي ليس فيه ظلمة البتة. فإذا كانت صورته في المرآة تنطبع علينا لنتغير إليها من مجد إلى مجد، فماذا يكون حينما ندخل الأقداس العليا لنتراءى معه أمام أبيه لنستأمن سر الأزل، ونور الخلود، وحب الآب للابن، وشركة ميراث الوحيد المحبوب؟ 
‏ولكن يُستدل من قول المسيح، أنه «يريد» أن يكون المؤمنون به معه حيث يكون، أن الموت هنا في فكر المسيح غير محسوب البتة وكأنه لا يكون. فقد ألغى المسيح الموت بالنسبة للذين يؤمنون به، كما ألغى الحياة بصورتها المادية المتعارف عليها: «أنا هو القيامة والحياة. من أمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا.» (يو25:11) 
«لينظروا مجدي الذي أعطيتني، لانك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم»: المجد هنا ليس هو مجد «الكلمة» ولكنه مجد الكلمة المتجسد: «وإذ وُجد في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه، وأطاع حتى الموت، موت الصليب. لذلك رفعه الله أيضاً، وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم, لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء، ومن على الأرض، ومن تحت الأرض، و يعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب. (في8:2-11) 
‏ومعلوم في اللاهوت المسيحي، أنه يمتنع أن يُقال عن «مجد» الابن قبل تجسده، أنه «مُعطى», بل هو مجد واحد للآب والابن سواء بسواء، فهو حقه الأزلي. أما المجد «المُعطى»، فهو المجد الذي اكتسبه المسيح بطاعته للأب بآلامه الطوعية حتى الصليب: «ولكن الذي وُضع قليلاً عن الملائكة، يسوع، نراه مكللا بالمجد والكرامة، من أجل ألم الموت, لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كل واحد» (عب9:2). وعلينا أن نمعن النظر في الرباط الوثيق بين غاية المسيح في التجسد وبين طلبته هذه: أن نكون شركاء مجده الذي حازه بالصليب؛ لأنه إن كانت غاية التجسد هي الصليب، وغاية الصليب هي أن يمنح لنا تطهيراً، فغاية التطهير الذي نلناه هو أن يؤهلنا لأن نرتفع إليه ونبقى معه حيث هو: «بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا، جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالى صائرا أعظم من الملائكة، بمقدار ما ورث اسماً أفضل منهم» (عب3:1-4‏)؛ ثم لمن أعد هذا المكان: «في يمين العظمة في الأعالى» إلا لنا؟ «وإن مضيت وأعددت لكم مكاناً، آتي أيضأ وآخذكم إلي. حتى حيث أكون أنا تكونون أنتم أيضاً.» (يو3:14) 
‏هذا المجد هو مجد مصالحة الله مع الإنسان، أو هو عودة مجد الانسانأ المتصالح مع الله الذي استرده المسيح للبشرية، بالثمن الذي دفعه بالصليب غالياً، لذلك حق له ولنا أن يعطيه لنا كما أُعطى له: «وأنا قد أعطيتهم المجد الذي أعطيتنى (يو22:17). هذا مجد المصالحة مع الله، الذي دخلنا فيه، فاتحدنا في ظل حب الله الذي انسكب علينا كبنين، بنفس حب الآب للمسيح كقوله: «وأحببتهم كما أحببتني.» (يو23:17) 
‏حب الله الآب للابن أزلي هو, وليس مستحدثاً قط: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب، له اسمعوا» (مت5:17). وحب الله الآب للابن الوحيد لم يتغير بالتجسد، ولم يتناقص، بل امتدت مجالاته نحو العالم بالتجسد: «هكذا أحب الله العالم، حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد, لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية» (يو16:3). لقد امتد مجال حب الله الأبوي لابنه الوحيد، فشمل كل الذين آمنوا به وقبلوه، إذ أعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله. لقد نلنا بالتبني عينة من حب الله الآزلي للابن: «لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم», و «أحببتهم كما أحببتني». المسيح هنا يستشهد بحب الآب له قبل إنشاء العالم، ليدعم طلبه أن تصير محبة الآب بالمثل وعلى مستوى الزمن والدهر لأخصائه الذين أحبوه، وامنوا به، وحملوا صليبه. فشركاء آلامه كيف لا يكونون شركاء مجده وحب الآب له؟ 
‏لقد حق للمسيح أن يطالب الآب, وليس يطلب فقط (أيها الآب أريد...)، أن نكون معه، نتأمل مجده الذي اكتسبه لحسابنا، ونحيا في مجال حب الله الأزلى له, لأنه اشترانا بدمه لحساب الآب وأدخلنا عهد التبني، وأكمل لنا المصالحة مع أبيه بجروحه النازفة, وشوك لعنة الأرض، الذي أدمى أقدام الإنسان، لبسه عوضاً عنا كإكليل فوق رأسه: «فكيف لا يهبنا أيضاً معه كل شي ء.» (رو32:8) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 نوفمبر 2017)

*25- أَيُّهَا الآبُ الْبَارُّ إِنَّ الْعَالَمَ لَمْ يَعْرِفْكَ أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَرَفْتُكَ وَهَؤُلاَءِ عَرَفُوا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.​
‏تعقيب بديع على بنود الصلاة كلها، يُبرز سببها، ويسند ضرورتها. وكأنه يريد أن يقول: «أيها الآب البار، أنا طلبت طلباتي هذه كلها على أساس يرك الفائق قبل كل شيء! ثم أنا طلبت، وأطلت طلباتي، وعمقتها، لا لشي إلا لأن العالم لم يعرفك بعد. والآن، وقد أرسلتني إلى العالم، وأنا وحدي الذي أعرفك، لذلك توسلت إليك من أجل الذين اجتذبتهم أنت إلّي من العالم. وهؤلاء عرفوا يقيناً أنك أنت الذي أرسلتني، لذلك أسألك من أجلهم، وأنت أصلاً المتكفل بهم، لأنهم لك وقد أعطيتهم إلي». 
«أيها الآب البار»: ‏هي المقابل المساوي لقول المسيح في آية سابقة: «أيها الآب القدوس» (يو11:17) ولكل صفة يذكرها المسيح للآب يلحقها بما يناسبها من الطلب: «أيها الآب القدوس, احفظهم في اسمك (القدوس)... ليسوا من العالم كما أني أنا لست من العالم. قدسهم في حقك» (يو11:17-17). المقارنة هنا قائمة بين العالم والتلاميذ، والطلب أن يحفظهم من العالم الشرير بأن يقدسهم في الحق الإلهي. 
‏أما في هذه الآية: «أيها الآب البار, إن العالم لم يعرفك، أما أنا فعرفتك, وهؤلاء عرفوا أنك أنت أرسلتني»: 
«الآب البار»: ‏« البار» هنا صفة تشل العدل والرحمة معاً، وقد تُترجم بالعادل فقط، كما أوردها القديس يوحنا: «إن اعترفنا بخطايانا، فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا» (ايو9:1)، وهكذا وضع صفة العادل في الله على مستوى غفران الخطية في الإنسان، وهذا أعلى مستوى لمفهوم العدل الرحيم أو «البر» الذي يفوق تصور الإنسان. 
‏وهكذا يستعلن لنا المسيح صفة العدل «البار» في الأبوة، ليعبر بها عن الحب المتفجر من قلب الآب، الذي يتجاوز حدود العالم الضيق في ذاته. 
‏المقارنة هنا أيضاً بين العالم الذي لم يعرف الآب، والتلاميذ الذين عرفوه, عبر المسيح, ولكن هنا لا يطلب المسيح شيئاً، ولكن يقرر حقيقة واقعة، أن هؤلاء إذ قبلوا الإيمان بإرسالية الآب للمسيح, وعرفوا «اسم» الآب، حق لهم كبنين عند بر الآب, أن يكون فيهم حب الآب للابن! ذلك من واقع بر الله الآب, إذ ليس من المعقول أن يكون نصيبهم كنصيب العالم الذي لم يعرفه. 
‏وكأننا، مرة أخرى، أمام إبراهيم وهو يحاجج الله: «حاشا لك أن تفعل مثل هذا الأمر، أن تُميت البار مع الأثيم, فيكون البار كالأثيم، حاشا لك. أديان كل الأرض لا يصنع عدلاً.» (تك25:18) 
«إن العالم لم يعرفك, أما أنا فعرفتك, وهؤلاء عرفوا أنك أنت أرسلتني»: ‏المعرفة هنا تقع في ثلاثة أوضاع: العالم «لم يعرفك», أنا «عرفتك», هؤلاء «عرفوا أنك أنت أرسلتني». أما معرفة العالم, فهي الجحود والإنكار، أما معرفة المسيح فهي «الاستعلان». وأما معرفة المسيح, والذين أمنوا بإرسالية المسيح، فهي هي الحياة الأبدية التي اُستعلنت:«هذه هي الحياة الأبدية، أن يعر فوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته.» (يو3:17)
‏ومرة أخرى نكرر: إن «معرفة الله»، في المفهوم الروحي الاختباري، هي شركة، لأن الحق الإلهي لا يُستعلن إلا لمن استحق أن يقبله. 
‏واضح هنا أن المسيح يدين العالم، في ختام صلاته، وفي قرارة قلب المسيح مرارة، لأن عدم معرفة العالم للمسيح والآب تأتي بلا سبب: «أبغضوني أنا وأبي... أبغضونى بلا سبب» (يو24:15-25). وبولس الرسول أكد هذا مراراً: «لأنه إذ كان العالم في حكمة الله، لم يعرف الله بالحكمة» (1كو21:1)، «حتى إنهم بلا عذر، لأنهم لما عرفوا الله، لم يمجدوه أو شكروه كإله.» (رو20:1-21) 
‏ولكن يعود المسيح ليطيب قلب الآب: «أما أنا فعرفتك». والمسيح هنا يتكلم بفم الإنسان الجديد، بفم الكنيسة التي اشتراها من بين كل شعوب الأرض طرا والتي لقنها «علم معرفته». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (20 نوفمبر 2017)

*26- وَعَرَّفْتُهُمُ اسْمَكَ وَسَأُعَرِّفُهُمْ لِيَكُونَ فِيهِمُ الْحُبُّ الَّذِي أَحْبَبْتَنِي بِهِ وَأَكُونَ أَنَا فِيهِمْ​
‏التعريف باسم الله جاء هنا على مستوى استعلان الله الله في ذاته, اي استعلان ابوته القائمة في الابن الذي أرسله, وهو هو استعلان الحق ذاته. والحق ليس إلا الله في ذاته، وكل ما عداه هو حق فقط، بمقدار خضوعه وانسجامه مع الله. واسم الله ، معرفته هي هي الحياة الأبدية. 
أن يعرف المسيح الناس «باسم الله الآب» هو أن يعرفهم بالحق الإلهي، لينفضوا عنهم كل ما هو مزيف وزائل ومنته بالموت. فإن كان اسم الله هو الحق الأليثيا‏، نكل ما عداه هو التزييف. والمسيحيون المؤمنون حقاً، يدعوهم القديس يوحنا في رسالته الثانية: «الذين قد عرفوا الحق.» (2يو1:1) 
‏وأن يُعرف المسيح الناس باسم الله الآب, فلا يكون هذا من على بعد، ولا كأنه على مستوى الفكر؛ بل يعني أنه استودع الاسم قلوبهم، ليعيشوا ويخلصوا به؛ ليستنيروا بنوره، لا كمعرفة بعد، بل كقوة حياة لا تزول. 
‏والتعريف باسم الله الآب، ليس عملاً يمكن أن يُكمل أو يمكن أن ينتهي، بل هو عمل الابن منذ أن تجسد وإلى أبد الآبدين، عمل يغطى الزمن، ويمتد في الأبدية. فالله مُدرك كامل، يُدرك، ولكن لا يُدرك كماله. لذلك أردف المسيح القول: «عرفتهم اسمك» بقوله: «وسأعرفهم». فهو عمل المسيح حتى وإلى ما بعد الصليب. لقد وعد بذلك، حينما وعد بإرسال الروح القدس: «فهو يرشدكم إلى جميع الحق» (يو13:16). ولكن معرفة الله في المستقبل، تقوم فقط وتمتد عل أساس المعرفة في الحاضر الزمني، فالذي أسقط من حسابه التعرف على اسم الله الآب هنا بسبب مشقة الصليب، ظالم هو، إذ ظن أنه يعوض ما فاته هناك! ولكن معرفة اسم الله الآب في الحاضر مهما كانت شاقة، ويكتنفها الآلام، فهي تبدو جليلة وعظيمة القدر، حينما تكمل وتمتد هناك. 
‏فإذا سكن اسم الآب في قلوب متقيه عن وعي, فقد سكن الحب الأبوي حتماً وبضمان سكنى المسيح: «وأكون أنا فيهم». لكن حب الآب، يستحيل أن نذوقه في غيبة الابن المحبوب. لذلك صح القول: «ومن ملئه نحن جيعاً أخذنا» (يو16:1)، والمسيح يوجه نظرنا إلى أصل ومنبع حب الآب هكذا: «لأن الآب نفسه يحبكم، لأنكم أحببتموني» (يو27:16). هذا الحب الأبدي الذي يتفجر من قلب الآب، كالنور الذي يتفجر من قلب الشمس، استطاع المسيح، بالروح القدس، أن يحوله في أمواجه الجارفة نحو قلوبنا. ولكي يضمن سخاء انسكابه, أمن على ذلك بوجوده الدائم: «وأنا فيهم». 
‏لهذا كان شغل المسيحي الشاغل، أذ يحوز على حلول المسيح في القلب: «لكي يعطيكم، بحسب غنى مجده, أن تتأيدوا بالقوة بروحه في الإنسان الباطن، ليحل المسح بالإيمان في قلوبكم, وأنتم متأصلون، ومتأسسون في المحبة.» (أف16:3-18)

تم الأصحاح السابع عشر
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 نوفمبر 2017)

*الأصحاح الثامن عشر​
قَالَ يَسُوعُ هَذَا وَخَرَجَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى عَبْرِ وَادِي قَدْرُونَ حَيْثُ كَانَ بُسْتَانٌ دَخَلَهُ هُوَ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ. وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ يَعْرِفُ الْمَوْضِعَ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اجْتَمَعَ هُنَاكَ كَثِيراً مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ. فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّاماً مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ. فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟». أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ. فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضاً: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». أَجَابَ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هَؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ». لِيَتِمَّ الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَهُ: «إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَداً». ثُمَّ إِنَّ سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ كَانَ مَعَهُ سَيْفٌ فَاسْتَلَّهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. وَكَانَ اسْمُ الْعَبْدِ مَلْخُسَ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ. الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟». ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْجُنْدَ وَالْقَائِدَ وَخُدَّامَ الْيَهُودِ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَوْثَقُوهُ. وَمَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى حَنَّانَ أَوَّلاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ حَمَا قَيَافَا الَّذِي كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ. وَكَانَ قَيَافَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَشَارَ عَلَى الْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ. وَكَانَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ يَتْبَعَانِ يَسُوعَ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَدَخَلَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ. وَأَمَّا بُطْرُسُ فَكَانَ وَاقِفاً عِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَارِجاً. فَخَرَجَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي كَانَ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَلَّمَ الْبَوَّابَةَ فَأَدْخَلَ بُطْرُسَ. فَقَالَتِ الْجَارِيَةُ الْبَوَّابَةُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنْ تلاَمِيذِ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ؟» قَالَ ذَاكَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». وَكَانَ الْعَبِيدُ وَالْخُدَّامُ وَاقِفِينَ وَهُمْ قَدْ أَضْرَمُوا جَمْراً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ بَرْدٌ وَكَانُوا يَصْطَلُونَ وَكَانَ بُطْرُسُ وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ يَصْطَلِي. فَسَأَلَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ يَسُوعَ عَنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ وَعَنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ. أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ. لِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُنِي أَنَا؟ اِسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَمِعُوا مَاذَا كَلَّمْتُهُمْ. هُوَذَا هَؤُلاَءِ يَعْرِفُونَ مَاذَا قُلْتُ أَنَا». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا لَطَمَ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْخُدَّامِ كَانَ وَاقِفاً قَائِلاً: «أَهَكَذَا تُجَاوِبُ رَئِيسَ الْكَهَنَةِ؟». أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيّاً فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ وَإِنْ حَسَناً فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي؟». وَكَانَ حَنَّانُ قَدْ أَرْسَلَهُ مُوثَقاً إِلَى قَيَافَا رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ. وَسِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ كَانَ وَاقِفاً يَصْطَلِي. فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ؟» فَأَنْكَرَ ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». قَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ عَبِيدِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَهُوَ نَسِيبُ الَّذِي قَطَعَ بُطْرُسُ أُذْنَهُ: «أَمَا رَأَيْتُكَ أَنَا مَعَهُ فِي الْبُسْتَانِ؟». فَأَنْكَرَ بُطْرُسُ أَيْضاً. وَلِلْوَقْتِ صَاحَ الدِّيكُ. ثُمَّ جَاءُوا بِيَسُوعَ مِنْ عِنْدِ قَيَافَا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَكَانَ صُبْحٌ. وَلَمْ يَدْخُلُوا هُمْ إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ لِكَيْ لاَ يَتَنَجَّسُوا فَيَأْكُلُونَ الْفِصْحَ. فَخَرَجَ بِيلاَطُسُ إِلَيْهِمْ وَقَالَ: «أَيَّةَ شِكَايَةٍ تُقَدِّمُونَ عَلَى هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ؟». أَجَابُوا: «لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فَاعِلَ شَرٍّ لَمَا كُنَّا قَدْ سَلَّمْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاحْكُمُوا عَلَيْهِ حَسَبَ نَامُوسِكُمْ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لاَ يَجُوزُ لَنَا أَنْ نَقْتُلَ أَحَداً». لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي قَالَهُ مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ. ثُمَّ دَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضاً إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَدَعَا يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟». أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَمِنْ ذَاتِكَ تَقُولُ هَذَا أَمْ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا لَكَ عَنِّي؟». أَجَابَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ أُمَّتُكَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَسْلَمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا». فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذاً مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهَذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا وَلِهَذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي». قَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ؟». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا خَرَجَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْيَهُودِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً. وَلَكُمْ عَادَةٌ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ وَاحِداً فِي الْفِصْحِ. أَفَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ؟». فَصَرَخُوا أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهُمْ: «لَيْسَ هَذَا بَلْ بَارَابَاسَ». وَكَانَ بَارَابَاسُ لِصّاً 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 نوفمبر 2017)

*الأصحاح الثامن عشر​
قَالَ يَسُوعُ هَذَا وَخَرَجَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى عَبْرِ وَادِي قَدْرُونَ حَيْثُ كَانَ بُسْتَانٌ دَخَلَهُ هُوَ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ. وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ يَعْرِفُ الْمَوْضِعَ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اجْتَمَعَ هُنَاكَ كَثِيراً مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ. فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّاماً مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ. فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟». أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ. فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضاً: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». أَجَابَ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هَؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ». لِيَتِمَّ الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَهُ: «إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَداً». ثُمَّ إِنَّ سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ كَانَ مَعَهُ سَيْفٌ فَاسْتَلَّهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. وَكَانَ اسْمُ الْعَبْدِ مَلْخُسَ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ. الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟». ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْجُنْدَ وَالْقَائِدَ وَخُدَّامَ الْيَهُودِ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَوْثَقُوهُ. وَمَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى حَنَّانَ أَوَّلاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ حَمَا قَيَافَا الَّذِي كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ. وَكَانَ قَيَافَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَشَارَ عَلَى الْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ. وَكَانَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ يَتْبَعَانِ يَسُوعَ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَدَخَلَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ. وَأَمَّا بُطْرُسُ فَكَانَ وَاقِفاً عِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَارِجاً. فَخَرَجَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي كَانَ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَلَّمَ الْبَوَّابَةَ فَأَدْخَلَ بُطْرُسَ. فَقَالَتِ الْجَارِيَةُ الْبَوَّابَةُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنْ تلاَمِيذِ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ؟» قَالَ ذَاكَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». وَكَانَ الْعَبِيدُ وَالْخُدَّامُ وَاقِفِينَ وَهُمْ قَدْ أَضْرَمُوا جَمْراً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ بَرْدٌ وَكَانُوا يَصْطَلُونَ وَكَانَ بُطْرُسُ وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ يَصْطَلِي. فَسَأَلَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ يَسُوعَ عَنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ وَعَنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ. أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ. لِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُنِي أَنَا؟ اِسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَمِعُوا مَاذَا كَلَّمْتُهُمْ. هُوَذَا هَؤُلاَءِ يَعْرِفُونَ مَاذَا قُلْتُ أَنَا». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا لَطَمَ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْخُدَّامِ كَانَ وَاقِفاً قَائِلاً: «أَهَكَذَا تُجَاوِبُ رَئِيسَ الْكَهَنَةِ؟». أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيّاً فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ وَإِنْ حَسَناً فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي؟». وَكَانَ حَنَّانُ قَدْ أَرْسَلَهُ مُوثَقاً إِلَى قَيَافَا رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ. وَسِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ كَانَ وَاقِفاً يَصْطَلِي. فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ؟» فَأَنْكَرَ ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا». قَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ عَبِيدِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَهُوَ نَسِيبُ الَّذِي قَطَعَ بُطْرُسُ أُذْنَهُ: «أَمَا رَأَيْتُكَ أَنَا مَعَهُ فِي الْبُسْتَانِ؟». فَأَنْكَرَ بُطْرُسُ أَيْضاً. وَلِلْوَقْتِ صَاحَ الدِّيكُ. ثُمَّ جَاءُوا بِيَسُوعَ مِنْ عِنْدِ قَيَافَا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَكَانَ صُبْحٌ. وَلَمْ يَدْخُلُوا هُمْ إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ لِكَيْ لاَ يَتَنَجَّسُوا فَيَأْكُلُونَ الْفِصْحَ. فَخَرَجَ بِيلاَطُسُ إِلَيْهِمْ وَقَالَ: «أَيَّةَ شِكَايَةٍ تُقَدِّمُونَ عَلَى هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ؟». أَجَابُوا: «لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فَاعِلَ شَرٍّ لَمَا كُنَّا قَدْ سَلَّمْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاحْكُمُوا عَلَيْهِ حَسَبَ نَامُوسِكُمْ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لاَ يَجُوزُ لَنَا أَنْ نَقْتُلَ أَحَداً». لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي قَالَهُ مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ. ثُمَّ دَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضاً إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَدَعَا يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟». أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَمِنْ ذَاتِكَ تَقُولُ هَذَا أَمْ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا لَكَ عَنِّي؟». أَجَابَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ أُمَّتُكَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَسْلَمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا». فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذاً مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهَذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا وَلِهَذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي». قَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ؟». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا خَرَجَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْيَهُودِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً. وَلَكُمْ عَادَةٌ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ وَاحِداً فِي الْفِصْحِ. أَفَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ؟». فَصَرَخُوا أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهُمْ: «لَيْسَ هَذَا بَلْ بَارَابَاسَ». وَكَانَ بَارَابَاسُ لِصّاً 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 نوفمبر 2017)

*الجزء الخامس: إنجبل الفداء​
‏هذه الأصحاحات تشمل: 
التسليم- المحاكمة أمام الهيئات الدينية، المحاكمة أمام الدولة الرومانية- النهاية- القيامة (الحياة الجديدة)- صور مستيكية لمستقبل الكنيسة الرسولية 
خصائص الأصحاحين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر
+ يرتفع فيهما القديس يوحنا فوق السرد التاريخي لحوادث الآلام والصلب ليجذب انتباه القارىء إلى ما تحمله الحوادث من معان هامة. 
+ فالآلام والموت، وحتى القيامة، تحمل أقصى الاستعلان عن شخصية المسيح. 
+ كل حديث وكل قول جاء معه، يحمل في أعماقه صفة الآية التي تشير إلى مضمون يتفوق كثيراً عن مجرد السرد التاريخي الذي جاء به هذا الحدث وهذا القول. 
+ ليس من الصواب أن نعتبر ما أضافه القديس يوحنا في رواية الآلام والصلب أنه تكميل لما جاء في الثلاثة الأناجيل، بل الصواب هو أن هذه الإضافات تنطلق من قاعدة شاهد عيان كان على قرب وثيق مع المسيح في كل تحركاته، إذ لازمه ولم يتخلى عنه لحظة واحدة، مما أهله أن يصف، عن ملء الرؤيا والمعرفة الباشرة, الأمر الذي لم يتسنى لبقية التلاميذ. 
القديس يوحنا, في سرده لحوادث الآلام والصلب, اكتفى, كباقي رواية الإنجيل, بمواقف اختارها خصيصا دون بقية الحوادث والآيات، ليتخذ منها أساساً يبني عليه القصد الكلي والنهائي من الانجيل, وهو استعلان شخص المسيح باعتباره ابن الله، الأمر الذي اعتبره دستوراً للايمان المسيحي والحياة الأبدية، واعتبرته الكنيسة من بعده كذلك. 
‏وعلى هذا الأساس، يمكن أن نستخلص من رواية القديس يوحنا عناصر استعلانية واضحة تكشف عن لاهوت المسيح، وهو يجوز آلامه. 
أولاً: المسيح جاز الآلام عن مشيئة وإرادة طوعية: 
4:18 فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟». 
8:18  أَجَابَ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هَؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ».
11:18   فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ. الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟».
36:18  أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا».
28:19   بَعْدَ هَذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ: «أَنَا عَطْشَانُ».
30:19   فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ: «قَدْ أُكْمِلَ». وَنَكَّسَ رَأْسَهُ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ.
‏ثانياً: الحوادث تنطق أن المسيح كان يكمل بآلامه خطة إلهية مرسومة مسبقاً. 
8:18-9 فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضاً: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». أَجَابَ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هَؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ».
11:18  فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ. الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟».
‏11:19   أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: « لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لِذَلِكَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَنِي إِلَيْكَ لَهُ خَطِيَّةٌ أَعْظَمُ».
24:19   فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لاَ نَشُقُّهُ بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هَذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ
28:19  بَعْدَ هَذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ: «أَنَا عَطْشَانُ».
‏ثالثاً: سمات التفوق الإهي من داخل ذلة القبض, وعصة الآلام, وعار الصليب: 
6:18  فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
20:18-21 أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ. لِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُنِي أَنَا؟ اِسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَمِعُوا مَاذَا كَلَّمْتُهُمْ. هُوَذَا هَؤُلاَءِ يَعْرِفُونَ مَاذَا قُلْتُ أَنَا».
37:18 فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذاً مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهَذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا وَلِهَذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي».
‏36:19-37 لأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ». وَأَيْضاً يَقُولُ كِتَابٌ آخَرُ: «سَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ».
‏أما العناصر الجديدة التي ساهم بها إنجيل يوحنا في خزانة الإنجيل, فنحن نلخصها في ‏الآتي: 
1-	كلمات القوة والسلطان لحظة القبض عليه: (4:18-9). 
2-	الفحص والمحاكمة أمام حنان رئيس الكهن: (13:18-24). 
3-	الاجتماع الأول بين اليهود وبيلاطس، الذي أعقبه إجراء سري لاستجواب بيلاطس: (28:18-37, 9:19-11) 
4-	الاستهزاء الأول بالمسيح وهو مقبوض عليه. وخروج بيلاطس بجملته المشهورة: «هوذا الإنسان»: (2:19-5). 
5-	إصرار بيلاطس على كتابة ما كتب بخصوص ملك اليهود: (21:19-22). 
6-	تسليم المسيح والدته القديسة مريم العذراء للتلميذ الذي يحبه: (25:19-27). 
7-	الجملة الأخيرة: «أنا عطشان«، و«قد أكمل.» (28:19-30‏). 
8-	طعن جنب المسيح بالحربة، وخروج دم وماء‏: (31:19-37). 
9-	عودة نيقوديموس علناً, وقيامه بواجب الأمانة التي أخفاها طويلاً في الظلام: (39:19). 
‏وقد برزت في رواية القديس يوحنا إضافات، استطراداً للشرح الضمني، هي ذات وزن تاريخي للرواية، وعلى غاية من الأهمية، وتوضح أن الذي يقولها شاهد عيان وخبير بأمور الرب: 
1-	«قال يسوع هذا (صلاة يو17)، «وخرج» مع تلاميذه إلى عبر وادي قدرون حيث كان بستان ...» (1:18) 
2-	«وكان يهوذا مسلمه يعرف الموضع، لأن يسوع اجتمع هناك كثيرا مع تلاميذه.» 2:18) 
3-	«ثم إن سمعان بطرس كان معه سيف, فاستله وضرب عبد رئيس الكهة، فقطع أذنه اليمنى. وكان اسم العبد ملخس (10:18) 
4-	«فقال يسوع لبطرس: اجعل سيفك في الغمد، الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها؟» (11:18) 
5-	«ثم إن الجند والقائد وخدام اليهود قبضوا عل يسوع، وأوثقوه» (12:18) 
6-	«ومضوا به إلى حنان أولاً، لأنه كان حما قيافا، الذي كان رئيساً للكهنة في تلك السنة.» (13:18‏) 
7-	«وكان سمعان بطرس والتلميذ الآخر يتبعان يسوع. وكان ذلك التلميذ معروفاً عند رئيس الكهنة، فدخل مع يسوع إلى دار رئيس الكهنة.» (15:18‏) 
8-	«واما بطرس فكان واقفاً عند الباب خارجاً. فخرج التلميذ الأخر الذي كان معروفاً عند رئيس الكهنة، وكلم البوابة، فأدخل بطرس.» (16:18‏) 
9-	«قال واحد من عبيد رئيس الكهة، وهو نسيب الذي قطع بطرس أذنه: أما رأيتك أنا معه في البستان؟» (26:18‏) 
10-	«ثم جاءوا بيسوع من عند قيافا إلى دار الولاية، وكان صبح. ولم يدخلوا هم إلى دار الولاية، لكي لا يتنجسوا، فيأكلون الفصح.» (28:18) 
11-	«وكان استعداد الفصح، ونحو الساعة السادسة، فقال لليهود: هوذا ملككم.» (14:19) 
12-	«فخرج وهو حامل صليبه, إلى الموضع الذي يقال له موضع الجمجمة، ويقال له بالعبرانية جلجثة.» (17:19) 
13-	«وكتب بيلاطس عنواناً، ووضعه على الصليب، وكان مكتوباً: يسوع الناصري ملك اليهود.» (19:19‏) 
14-	«ثم إن العسكر لما كانوا قد صلبوا يسوع، أخذوا ثيابه وجعلوها أربعة أقسام، لكل عسكري قسماً. وأخذوا القميص أيضاً، وكان القميص بغير خياطة، منسوجاً كله من فوق.» (23:19) 
«وكان في الموضع الذي صُلب فيه بستان، وفي البستان قبر جديد لم يوضع فيه أحد قط.» (41:19‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 نوفمبر 2017)

*1:18 قَالَ يَسُوعُ هَذَا وَخَرَجَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى عَبْرِ وَادِي قَدْرُونَ حَيْثُ كَانَ بُسْتَانٌ دَخَلَهُ هُوَ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ.
​«خَرَجَ»: ‏لأول وهلة, تفيد هذه الكلمة أن الرب خرج من العلية التي كانوا مجتمعين فيها، ولكن في موضع آخر، وفي نهاية الأصحاح الرابع عشر، بعد الحديث على العشاء، نسمع الرب يقول: «قوموا ننطلق من ههنا» (يو31:14)، كإفادة للخروج من العلية. لذلك يعلق بعض الشراح على الخروج هنا أنه كان من أحد الأروقة في الهيكل التي عرج عليها الرب في طريقه إلى جثيماني في جبل الزيتون. 
‏ويرجح ذلك، العالم وستكوت، بسبب قول الإنجيل أنه خرج إلى عبر وادي قدرون، وهو الوادي الذي يفصل الهيكل عن جبل الزيتون، بمعنى أن الرب اجتاز الأرض من الغرب, ناحية الهيكل, إلى الشرق. وهذا لا يتأتى، إلا إذا كان خارجاً من الهيكل، وغالباً من باب دمشق، وهو المرسوم عليه الكرمة الذهبية بأفرعها الممتدة. ولكن الذي يزيدنا شعوراً بصدق هذا الاحتمال، هو الإحساس الشديد الذي يخلفه المسيح في صلاته التي قدمها إلى الآب بالحضرة الإلهية المهيبة التي يصورها الهيكل: «بيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى» (مت13:21‏). خاصة وهو يرفع بصره بعيداً، نحو الكنيسة الجديدة الأزلية، حيث السجود للأب سيكون بالروح والحق! 
«قدرون»: هو نهر يجف صيفاً، فيترك قاعه جافاً كالوادى، ليمر فوقه المارة. 
‏ولكن يبدو أن القديس يوحنا اعتنى أن يقدم لنا هذا الوصف التفصيلي للرحلة الحزينة للمسيح، وهو خارج من المدينة صوب جبل الزيتون، مُطارداً من التلميذ الخائن والشعب الأحمق، ليعطينا نفس الصورة النبوية لداود «ملك إسرائيل»، وهو خارج باكياً حافي القدمين، هارباً مم وجه «أبنه» أبشالوم الطامع في ملك أبيه، متسلحاً بمشورة أخيتوفل، وبجيش من الشعب الأحمق الذي أغواه ضد أبيه: 
+ «وكانت جميع الأرض تبكي بصوت عظم، وجميع الشعب يعبرون، وعبر الملك في وادي قدرون, وعبر جميع الشعب نحو طريق البرية.» (2صم23:15) 
+ «وأما داود فصعد في مصعد جبل الزيتون، كان يصعد باكياً، ورأسه مغطى، ويمشي حافياً، وجميع الشعب الذين معه غطوا كل واحد رأسه، وكانوا يصعدون وهم يبكون.» (2صم30:15‏) 
‏أما أبشالوم الابن الجاهل، فأصابه سهم في ظهره وعُلق عل شجرة ميتاً. وأما أخيتوفل، صاحب المشورة، فذهب وخنق نفسه (2صم23:17)!! 
‏«... حيث كان بستان دخله هو وتلاميذه»: هذا هو بستان «جثسيمانى»، الاسم الذي أطلقه كل من القديس متى والقديس مرقس. ويحكي لنا المؤرخ يوسيفوس اليهودي، أن مثل هذه البساتين الصغيرة كانت منتشرة عل جبل الزيتون، وكانت تدعى بالبراديسوى, أي «الجنات» 
‏وكلمة «جثسيماني» من مقطعين «جاث _ شماي» وتعني «معصرة الزيت»: 
+ «من ذا الآتي من أدوم بثياب حمر من بصرة، هذا البهي بملابسه، المتعظم بكثرة قوته؟ أنا المكتم بالبر، العظيم للخلاص. ما بال لباسك محمر وثيابك كدائس المعصرة؟ قد دست المعصرة وحدي، ومن الشعوب لم يكن معي أحد. فدستهم بغضبي، ووطئتهم بغيظي، فرش عصيرهم على ثيابي، فلطخت كل ملابسي. لأن يوم النقمة في قلبي، وسنة مفديي قد أتت.» (إش1:63-4) 
‏كثير من الشراح والقديسين الأوائل تغنوا ببستان جثسيماني كبستان، أو بالتعبير الإنجيلي الصحيح جنة، وبتعبيرنا «جنينة» أي تصغير «جنة» ، وذلك في مقابل جنة عدن، فكما فقد الإنسان الأول فيها هويته، إذ طغى عليه الشيطان وأغواه وأحدره إلى الأرض عرياناً, مفضوحاً، ميتاً بجهله؛ جاء ابن الإنسان ودخلها مصلياً، وانتقم للانسان، بأن أسقط الشيطان من السماء كالبرة المنطفىء، وأحدره إلى الهاوية، مكبلاً بقيود الظلام، وأعاد آدم إلى رتبته الأولى حياً، غالباً الموت، لميراث نعيم الحياة الأبدي . 
‏وربما يكون القديس يوحنا قد وضع موضوع المقابلة في أمر جنة عدن والبستان = الجنة ضمن اعتباره، إذ يكرر مرة أخرى أن موت الرب وقيامه كانا في بستان (جنة) أيضاً: «وكان في الموضع الذي صُلب فيه بستان, وفي البستان قبر جديد لم يدفن فيه أحد قط» (يو41:19). بل وأمعن في أمر البستان، أذ مريم توهمت أن المسيح القائم من الموت أنه هو «البستاني»: «فظنت تلك أنه البستاني، فقالت له: يا سيد إن كنت أنت قد حملته، فقل لى أين وضعته وأنا آخذه» (يو15:20). ولم تعلم مريم أنه «البستاني» الحقيقي، الذي فلح لنا الفردوس الجديد، عوض آدم الذي أفقدنا الفردوس الأول. 
«دخله هو وتلاميذه»: واضح أن البستان له أسوار وباب. لقد كان مكاناً مختاراً للرب والتلاميذ لقضاء أوقات وأيام للراحة والصلاة والتأمل. هنا يذكر الإنجيل التلاميذ بكامل عددهم: «تلاميذه»، بعد أن أسقط يهوذا، فتلاميذ المسيح لا يجمعهم عدد، بل يجمعهم الحب والإيمان اللذين فقدها يهوذا، ففقد نفسه, ولم يفقد التلاميذ شيئاً بفقده. 
‏لم يذكر القديس يوحنا شيئاً عن معاناة الرب في الصلاة التي اشتهرت بها جثسيماني، ولكن لم يغفل القديس يوحنا مرارة الروح التي صلى بها المسيح في جثسيماني، وعمق المعاناة التي جازها، وصرخة الجزع التي خرجت لتعبر عن ثقل التجرية؛ ولكنه ذكرها مسبقاً عبر أحاديث هادفة، ولم يشأ أن يركز عليها تركيزاً كباقي الإنجيليين. لقد ذكرها في موضوع تعليمي يليق بموت الذات الإرادي في موضوع موت حبة الحنطة، وضمها إلى ساعة الصليب، ليفهمها القارىء اللبيب: 
+ «وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَأَجَابَهُمَا: «قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ يُبْغِضُ نَفْسَهُ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَحْفَظُهَا إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ. إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي فَلْيَتْبَعْنِي وَحَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا هُنَاكَ أَيْضاً يَكُونُ خَادِمِي. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَخْدِمُنِي يُكْرِمُهُ الآبُ. اَلآنَ نَفْسِي قَدِ اضْطَرَبَتْ. وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ؟ أَيُّهَا الآبُ نَجِّنِي مِنْ هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. وَلَكِنْ لأَجْلِ هَذَا أَتَيْتُ إِلَى هَذِهِ السَّاعَةِ. أَيُّهَا الآبُ مَجِّدِ اسْمَكَ». فَجَاءَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ: «مَجَّدْتُ وَأُمَجِّدُ أَيْضاً». فَالْجَمْعُ الَّذِي كَانَ وَاقِفاً وَسَمِعَ قَالَ: «قَدْ حَدَثَ رَعْدٌ». وَآخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «قَدْ كَلَّمَهُ ملاَكٌ». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَيْسَ مِنْ أَجْلِي صَارَ هَذَا الصَّوْتُ بَلْ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ. اَلآنَ دَيْنُونَةُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. اَلآنَ يُطْرَحُ رَئِيسُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ خَارِجاً. وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ.»
‏نعم، هكذا استوفى القديس يوحنا كل تعبيرات جثسيماني وكل أنينها وتنهداتها، بل وكل رعدتها وجزعها، ولكنه صبها صباً في قالب تعليمي. اسمع كيف يسرد القديس يوحنا قول المسيح, في جثسيماني, عن موضوع «شرب الكأس», مخاطبا بطرس, وكل بطرس, الذي جزع من شربها، مع أنه شربها في النهاية: «اجعل سيفك في الغمد، الكأس التي أعطاني الآب, ألا أشربها» (يو11:18) 
‏واضح أن القديس يوحنا ثبت نظره على الصليب كمجد، والآلام كطريق للمجد، والموت كانتصار. هكذا اختزل القديس يوحنا محنة جثسيماني في جملة واحدة: «الكأس التي أعطاني الآب، ألا أشربها؟» (يو11:18)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (21 نوفمبر 2017)

*2:18  وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ يَعْرِفُ الْمَوْضِعَ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اجْتَمَعَ هُنَاكَ كَثِيراً مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ.​
‏القول فيه دفاع عن كون المسيح لم يخرج من المدينة ويذهب إلى ظلال شجر جبل الزيتون هروبا من يهوذا والمطاردين، فالقديس يوحنا يؤكد أنه المكان المختار الذي كان يلجأ إليه المسيح كثيراً . والمسيح، كيوحنا، يعلم أن يهوذا يعرف الموضح جيداً، فكأنه ذهب إلى هناك لا هروبا من التسليم بل تسهيلاً للخائن أن يكمل مشورته: «ما أنت تعمله فاعمله بأكثر سرعة» !!! فوقت الاختباء قد ولى، والآن هي ساعة العلانية. 
‏ويبدو أن بستان جثسيماني كان يمتلكه سرا أحد تلاميذ الرب، تماما كالعلية التي تم الاجتماع فيها، فالقديس متى يلمح على ذلك: «اذهبوا إلى المدينة إلى فلان (سر), وقولوا له: المعلم يقول: إن وقتي قريب, عندك أصنع الفصح مع تلاميذي.» (مت18:26) 
‏وفي رواية القديس مرقس لحوادث جثسيماني، يذكر عرضاً أمراً عجيباً يلفة السر من كل جانب، إذ يذكر بالحرف الواحد أنهم وهم داخل البستان، أقبل عليهم يهوذا ومعه جمع كثير، ويردف ويقول: «فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: كأنه على لص خرجتم بسيوف وعصي لتأخذوني. كل يوم كنت معكم في الهيكل أعلم ولم تمسكوني، ولكن لكي تكمل الكتب. فتركه الجميع, وهربوا. وتبعه شاب لابساً إزارا على عريه, فأمسكه الشبان, فترك الإزار وهرب منهم عرياناً» (مر48:14-52) 
‏والمعتقد أن هذا الشاب لم يكن إلآ صاحب البستان «جثسيماني»، حيث كان فيه يؤانس ضيوفه ويرحب بهم، ثم ذهب لينعس بإزار خفيف على عريه. ثم هب من نومه على ضجة العسكر، وأراد أن يتبع المعلم، وأخيراً هرب بجلده، وساعده عريه على ذلك. ولم يكن هذا الشاب أيضاً حسب التقليد إلا مرقس الرسول، صاحب العلية أيضاً, وهو الوحيد الذي كتب قصة عريه وهربه، كما أنه هو الوحيد الذي ذكر اسم البستان «جثسيماني»، وقد أخذ عنه القديس متى وحده هذا الاسم! 
‏«لأن يسوع اجتمع هناك كثيراً مع تلاميذه»: «اجتمع»: واضح من اللفظة اليونانية أن البستان كان مخصصا لاجتماع الرب مع تلاميذه، بمعنى اجتماع للصلاة والتعليم والقيادة الروحية أكثر منه مكان راحة واستجمام: «خرج إلى الجبل ليصلي، وقضى الليل كله في الصلاة» (لو12:6)», «وكان في النهار يعلم في الهيكل، وفي الليل يخرج ويبيت في الجبل، الذي يدعى جبل الزيتون» (لو37:21). وربما إذ كان التلاميذ قد تعودوا النوم هناك, أنهم بمجرد أن تركهم المسيح ليصلي فإنهم ناموا جميعاً! بل وربما على هذا الأساس، اعتقد يهوذا أنه سيداهم الرب والتلاميذ وهم نيام، كما اعتادوا في الأيام السابقة. 
‏كذلك واضح من الآية: «اجتمع هناك كثيراً» ، أن تواجد المسيح في أورشليم لم يقتصر على موسم الفصح هذه المرة فقط، فإنجيل يوحنا يذكر زيارات المسيح لأورشليم لثلاثة أعياد فصح خلت, مع الأعياد الأخرى الرسمية، وهو في هذه المرة لم يغادر أورشليم منذ عيد المظال وحتى هذا الفصح الأخير. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 نوفمبر 2017)

*3:18  فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّاماً مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ.​
وأخيراً، انضمت قوات الظلمة معاً على ثلاث درجاتها: تلميذ من الخاصة الاثني عشر المختارين؛ ورؤساء كهنة وفريسيون, حكماء صهيون, مختفين وراء خدامهم؛ ثم سفارة عن هيئة هذا العالم، والكل بقيادة الشيطان: فبالنسبة للتلميذ، قال المسيح بخصوصه: «فغمس اللقمة، وأعطاها ليهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي. فبعد اللقمة، دخله الشيطان, فقال له يسوع: ما أنت تعمله، فاعمله بأكثر سرعة.» (يو26:13-27) 
‏وبالنسبة لرؤساء الكهنة والفريسين، حكماء إسرائيل، فقد خصهم المسيح بالقول: «أنتم من أب هو إبليس، وشهوات أبيكم تريدون أن تعملوا. ذاك كان قتالاً للناس من البدء.» (يو44:8) 
أما عن هيئة هذا العالم، فقد سخرها رؤساء الكهنة لخدمة أغراضهم وهم أبرياء. هؤلاء خرجوا بمشاعل يفتشون عن النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل العالم مسلحين، يتسترون بالسلاح خلف رعبتهم. وعند أول مواجهة سقطوا على الأرض، وسيوفهم في أيديهم. 
‏ومن الآية (12) القادمة، التي يذكر فيها القديس يوحنا: «الجند والقائد وخدام اليهود» (يو12:18)، يتضح من اللغة اليونانية نوع وعدد العساكر ورتبة القائد: 
‏«الجند»: ومقابلها باللاتينية (    )، وتعني الاورطة، وتعدادها حوالى 200 جندي. وهي ثلث الفرقة المكلفة أصلاً بحراسة الهيكل ، ومقرها قلعة أنطونيا شمال شرقي الهيكل. 
«والقائد»، وهو كما يتضح من اليونانية رئيس ألف، وهى رتبة كبيرة. 
أما كلمة «خداماً» من عد رئيس الكهنة التي جاءت في الأية (12) تحت «خدام اليهود» فهي في اللغة اليونانية    (         )، وترجمتها «ضباطاً». وهؤلاء بعضهم ضباط رومانيون مكلفون بخدمة حراسة الهيكل، ولكنهم كانوا يأتمرون بأمر أعضاء السنهدريم لحفظ الأمن، بالنسبة لخدمة الهيكل، خاصة في أيام الأعياد. 
‏ومن هذه المجموعة المشكلة من كافة اختصاصات القوات الرومانية واليهودية، يتضح مقدار الرعبة التي ملأت قلوب رؤساء الكهنة والفريسين والسنهدريم من جهة خطورة القبض على المسيح، لا خوفاً من هياج الشعب، كما يدعون، بل بسبب الرعبة من شخص الرب. 
‏وقد اعتنى القديس يوحنا في تعداد أنواعها ودرجاتها وعددها ضمناً ليعطي صورة حقيقية لمشهد القبض المخيف والمرعب. 
‏كذلك من قول المسيح في إنجيل القديس متى: «أتظن أني لا أستطيع الأن أن أطلب إلى أبي، فيقدم لي أكثر من اثني عشر جيشاً من الملائكة، فكيف تكمل الكتب أنه هكذا ينبغي أن يكون» (مت53:26-54)، نستشف أن المسيح كان يهدىء من روع بطرس، الذي ارتاع من كثرة الجند، وخرج من هدوئه وبدأ يضرب بالسيف. 
‏وهذا كله لا يمكن أن يجري بهذه الضخامة والسهولة, بدون ترتيب مسبق مع الحكومة الرومانية. واذا لاحظنا مجريات الحوادث بدقة، نجد أن دورة الفحص لقضية المسيح انتهت عند قيافا بعد منتصف الليل، ثم في الحال رحلوا المسيح إلى دار الولاية، أي مقر الحكومة الرومانية. 
‏ويقول القديس يوحنا: «ثم جاءوا بيسوع من عند قيافا إلى دار الولاية وكان صبح» (يو28:18). كلمة «صبح» هنا، ترجمة غير معبرة تماما، فهي باليوناية تعني «مبكراً جداً». وتكميل الكلام: «فخرج بيلاطس إليهم... » (يو29:18) 
‏هذا الاهتمام من جانب بيلاطس وخروجه باكراً جداً، حوالى الساعة الخامسة صباحاً لمقابلة المشتكين، وقبوله فحص القضية في الحال أمر يسير الدهشة، ويخفي وراءه سعاية ضخمة من رؤساء الكهنة إذ لم تكن مؤامرة مدبرة مع بيلاطس نفسه. إلى هذا الحد بلغ تدبير رؤساء الكهنة، أو بلغة العصر «التكتيك»، الذي يحوطه الشك في ذمة هؤلاء وهؤلاء! 
‏ومن جهة أخرى لا تخلو من الأهمية، فهناك ما جاء في إنجيل القديس متى من جهة بيلاطس: «واذ كان جالساً على كرسي الولاية، أرسلت إليه امرأته قائلة: إياك وذلك البار، لأني تألمت اليوم كثيراً في حلم من أجله» (مت19:27). ولكنه ضرب بتحذير امرأته عرض الحائط. ويعلق القديس متى على ذلك بقوله: «ولكن رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ حرضوا الجموع على أن يطلبوا باراباس ويهلكوا يسوع» (مت20:27). يتضح من هذا ثقل الضغط الذي مارسه رؤساء الكهنة بوسائلهم على الحاكم الروماني المهزوز. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 نوفمبر 2017)

*4:18  فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟».
​‏لم يتركهم المسيح ليقتحموا أسوار البستان، بل خرج إليهم. لقد شعر السيح بضرورة الملاقاة لاهوتيا، إذ لم يكن ممكناً أن يعطي للشر فرصة لمباغتة ابن الله. والعكس في اللاهوت صحيح، إذ أن عمل الله في الأساس، هو أن يباغت الشرير في عقر داره: لذا خرج للمباغتة، وهو عالم بكل ما سيأتي عليه, لأنه أراده, بل لأنه نزل من السماء ليلاقيه! 
‏كانت رؤية المسيح سباقة لاكتشاف مجيئهم واقترابهم قبل أن يكتشفوا هم وجوده. «هوذا ابن الإنسان يُسلم إلى أيدي الخطاة. قوموا لنذهب (للملاقاة)، هوذا الذي يسلمني قد اقترب» (مر41:14-42). لقد تمت المقابلة داخل البستان، لأنه يبدو أن المسيح فتح لهم الباب، بدليل أن نسيب «ملخس» الذي قطع بطرس أذنه اليمنى قال لبطرس متعرفاً عليه: «أما رأيتك أنا معه فى البستان» (يو11:19) 
‏«عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه»: هذا اصطلاح فريد، يوضح أن الآلام أتت عليه من فوق، ولم تقتحم إرادته، كان يعلمها مسبقاً، بل أعد نفسه لها منذ ما قبل التجسد. لم يسقها عليه أحد مهما كان: «لم يكن لك علىّ سلطان البتة، لو لم تكن قد أعطيت من فوق.» (يو11:19) 
«وقال لهم: من تطلبون»: ‏مبادرة، بل مباغتة غير متوقعة, لم يكن يخطر لهم على بال أن الرب نفسه سيلاقيهم. لقد ظنوا, على أقصى تقدير, أنه أحد التلاميذ، لم يتعرفوا عليه على أضواء مشاعلهم الخافتة, ولم يسعفهم ضوء القمر وهو في اكتمال استدارته، فالليلة ليلة الرابع عشر من نيسان. لقد أدرك المسيح عجزهم عن التعرف عليه، فتقدم بسؤال من هو مشفق على جهلهم، وقد أعد لهم المفاجأة, إذ نوى أن يعلن لهم عن «شخصه», لا عن اسمه فحسب! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 نوفمبر 2017)

*5:18   أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ.​
‏اللقب فيه استهزاء، فهو الذي يدور على السنة غير المؤمنين به، لأنه فرق أن يُقال: «يسوع الناصرى»، وأن يقال «يسوع الذي من الناصرة», كما جاء في التعريف الإنجيلي به (يو45:1). 
‏‏‏«أنا هو»: بحسب الفهم البسيط، فإن المسيح هنا يعلن عن نفسه باعتباره أنه هو الذي يطلبونه، يسوع الناصري. ولكن كان مصاحباً لهذا النطق، استعلان فائق لشخصه، أراده المسيح إرادة، لكي يستخدمه كمساومة لفك الطوق عن التلاميذ الحاضرين! 
أما يهوذا، فوقف مشدوهاً، والقبلة ميتة على فمه، فقد ألغى المسيح تديره، وأفقده قيمة المبادرة التي قام بها، إذ أعلن المسيح عن نفسه, بل عن شخصه الإلهي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 نوفمبر 2017)

*6:18  فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.​
واضح هنا أيما وضوح، أن المسيح رفح الحجاب عن شخصه، فظهر بمجده إلى لحظة، فكان ذلك أشد مباغتة، تدافعوا على الأثر إلى الوراء: القائد والجند وفرقة الحرس، وسقطوا على الأرض، وسيوفهم وعصيهم ومصابيحهم ومشاعلهم بأيديهم أمام المسيح، وهو واقف بقامته في جلال مهيب. كان هذا هو صورة مصغرة لقول الكتاب: «عندما يأتي العدو كنهر، فنفخة الرب تدفعه» (إش19:59). وكانت هذه من المرات القليلة جداً التي استخدم المسيح فيها سلطانه، وهدفه الوحيد في ذلك لا أن ينجو من أيديهم بل أن ينجي تلاميذه، في سبيل أن يتمم لهم مسعاهم، ويسلم نفسه لهم بحرية إرادته: «فلما رأيته، سقطت عند رجليه كميت, فرفع يده اليمنى علي قائلاً لي: لا تخف، أنا هو الأول والآخر.» (رؤ17:1) 
‏الآن علم القائد وأعضاء فرقته والحرس من هو الذي يطلبون القبض عليه، والآن أصبح من السهل على المسيح أن يطلب، وكأنه على مستوى الأمر, أن يطلق سراح تلاميذه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 نوفمبر 2017)

*7:18  فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضاً: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ».​
‏محاولة من المسيح لتلطيف الجو، وإعطائهم فرصة لاسترجاع وعيهم وشجاعتهم. وكأن تكرار السؤال بمثابة تذكيرهم بواجبهم المكلفين بتتميمه. ولكن بعد سقوطهم أمامه، عرفوا تماماً كيف يلتزمون حدود القبض, وفي الحدود الواجبة، بل ويصغون تماماً لما يقول.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 ديسمبر 2017)

*8:18  أَجَابَ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هَؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ».​
«استيقظ يا سيف على راعي، وعلى رجل رفقتي، يقول رب الجنود. اضرب الراعي، فتتشتت الغنم، وأرد يدي على الصغار.» (زك7:13) 
‏الآن يملي المسيح شروطه, لم يتوسل المسيح, بل كان يأمر، وذلك من موقع التفوق على القائد والجند, ولم يكن أمامهم إلأ قبول الشرط. 
‏فإن كانوا قد جاءوا يطلبون المسيح فقط، وهذا من واقع إجابتهم مرتين، فقد مح أن يطالبهم المسيح بتنفيذ الأمر الواقع عليهم فقط؛ أي أن لا يقبضوا على التلاميذ! 
‏يلاحظ القارىء أن هدف المسيح لم يكن فقط أن يحافظ عل أرواح تلاميذه، بل بالأكثر أن يجمل آلامه في حدودها الخاصة به وحده، ولا يضار بسببها أحد. فدور الآلام بالنسبة لتلاميذه لم يكن قد حان بعد. وموتهم الآن ربما يعترض تكميل خلاصهم: «ولا تدخلنا في تجربة، لكن نجنا من الشرير.» (مت13:6) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 ديسمبر 2017)

*9:18  لِيَتِمَّ الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَهُ: «إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَداً».​
‏واضح أنه من غير الممكن أن يموت أحد عن المسيح، قبل أن يموت المسيح نفسه، لأنه بدون قيامة المسيح يكون الموت هلاكأ بالفعل: «وإن لم يكن المسيح قد قام, فباطل إيمانكم، أنتم بعد في خطاياكم، إذاً، الذين رقدوا في المسيح (بدون قيامة المسيح)، أيضاً, هلكوا.» ( اكو17:15-18) 
‏وضع القديس بطرس الرسول، وهو مقدام الرسل في ذلك الأمر يعزز هذا القول، فهو لم يستطع قبل قيامة المسيح أن يشهد للمسيح مجرد شهادة, بل حينما سُئل عن علاقته بالمسيح، أنكر: «إني لا أعرف هذا الرجل», وزاد بأن «أخذ يحلف ويلعن»!! ولكن، وفي الوقت المحدد, وبعد أن مات من أجله المسيح وقام, استطاع بطرس أن يموت عن المسيح وعلى ذات الصليب!! إذاً، فموت المسيح من أجلنا وقيامته أصبحت لنا مصدر قوة للشهادة، وقبول الآلام, والموت بفرح. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 ديسمبر 2017)

*11:18  فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ. الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟».​
‏«السيف والكأس» لقد وضع المسيح، بهذه الآية، المعيار الأعلى، أو المُعلى، للايمان المسيحي. فالمسيحي لا يمد يده بالسيف إزاء الخطر، بل يتقبل كأس الموت طواعية! 
‏فالدف عن النفس، عمل غير مشروع على حملة الصليب! فالذي يحمل الصليب، لا يحمل الخنجر. ولماذا السيف، والموت ربح؟ «لأن لى الحياة هي المسيح، والموت هو ربح» (في21:1). لقد صلى المسيح في جثسيماني، منذ لحظات، بحسب البشرية التي فيه: «أجز عني هذه الكأس» (مر36:14). ثم عاد المسيح، بعد أن أكمل الصلاة وسلم الإرادة ليد الآب: «ولكن, ليكن لا ما أريد أنا, بل ما تريد أنت» (مر36:14)؛ وبهذا جعل الكأس، إذا تحتم بكل ما يحمله من خطر، «عطية» مباشرة من يد الآب: «الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها؟» (يو11:18) 
‏بطرس أراد أن يحمي المسيح بسيفه ليعطله عن الصليب!! فكرر غلطته الكبرى التي نال عليها توبيخاً مرا! «حاشاك يا رب، لا يكون لك هذا، فالتفت وقال لبطرس: اذهب عني يا شيطان، أنت معثرة لى، لأنك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس.» (مت22:16-23) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 ديسمبر 2017)

*ثانياً: المحاكمة المزدوجة​
أ- المحاكمة الأولى أمام المحكمة الكنسية (12:18-27). 
‏ب _ المحاكمة الثانية أمام المحكمة المدنية (28:18-16:19). 
أ- المحاكمة الأولى:  أمام المحكمة الكنسية (12:18-27). 
لقد انفرد القديس يوحنا في إنجيله بسرد وقائع المحاكمة الكنسية. ومن لغة الرواية يُستدل أنه كان حاضراً وشاهد عيان: «وكان سمعان بطرس والتلميذ الآخر يتبعان يسوع. وكان ذلك التلميذ معروفاً عند رئيس الكهنة، فدخل مع يسوع إلى دار رئيس الكهنة» (يو15:18). «فسأل رئيس الكهنة يسوع عن تلاميذه وعن تعليمه.» (يو19:18) 
‏وقبل أن نخوض في خطوات المحاكمة الكنسية, وجدنا من المفيد أن نُطلع القارىء على القوانين اليهودية الكنسية التي جعها العالم وستكوت، والتي كان معمولا بها في ذلك العهد تقريباً, من واقعع كتب المشناه. علماً بأنه من العسير تحديد زمان كتابة هذه القوانين التي جاءت تحت رأس عنوان «السنهدريم». ومن هذه القوانين نستشف, إلى حد ما، كيف اتفق بعضها مع الإجراءات التي اتخذت في محاكمة المسيح، وكيف ابتعدوا جداً في كثير منها عن أصالة التقليد: 
1-	القضايا الخاصة والمخالفات الرئيسية، يصير الحكم فيها بواسطة مجمع من ثلاثة وعشرين عضوا: (الفصل الأول مقطع 4‏). 
2-	القضايا الخاصة بمحاكم إدعاء النبوة, أي النبوة الكاذبة, يصير الحكم فيها على وجه الخصوص بحضور المجمع الكبير للسنهدريم، أو واحد وسبعين عضواً: (الفصل الأول مقطع 5). 
3-	بخصوص الشهود، يلزم أن يُفحصوا بدقة، وعلى انفراد، في جميع الأحوال. على أن اتفاق اثنين منهم يعتبر كافياً وصحيحاً: (فصل 3 مقطع 6؛ فصل 5 مقاطع ا وما بعده). 
4-	في القضايا الرئيسية، يُختبر الشهود اختباراً خاصاً من جهة دوافعهم التي أتت بهم للشهادة، ويُحزروا من جهة خطورة هلاك النفس: (الفصل 4 مقطع 5)، على أن لا تُقتل شهادة عن طريق السماع المنقول.
5-	يجلس القضاة على شكل نصف دائرة، على أن يجلس الرئيس في الوسط، حتى يواجه الكل بعضهم وجهاً لوجه: (فصل4 ‏مقطع 3). 
6-	في القضايا الرئيسية، يرتب كل شي, حتى يُعطى للمتهم حق الاستفادة من جنوح القضية نحو الشك! وحينئذ تؤخذ أصوات المبرئين أولاً: (فصل 4 مقطع 1). 
7-	في القضايا المدنية، يمكن أن تستمر المحاكمة ويُفرغ منها في الليل. على أن التقرير يمكن أن يخرج في نفس يوم فحص القضية. 
8-	في القضايا الرئيسية، تصير المحاكمة فقط بالنهار؛ بينما الحكم بالبراءة يمكن أن يُنطق به في يوم القضية نفسه، لكن النطق بالاتهام والإدانة لا ينطق به إلا في اليوم الثاني للقضية. على أن مثل هذه القضايا لا يجوز فحصها مساء السبت ولا في عيد: (الفصل4 المقطع1؛ الفصل الخامس مقطع5‏). 
9-	في حالة الاتهام، يلزم أن يُمنح المتهم أربع أو خمس مرات حسب مقتضيات الحاجة، ليأتي بحجج والتماسات جديدة: (فصل6 مقطع 1) 
10-	في ختام الاتهام والإدانة، يُستحث المتهم أن «يعترف» حتى لا يهلك فيما بعد: (فصل6 مقطع2). 
11-	يتقدم المُدان مناد، ويقول بصوت عال: إن فلان الفلاني ابن فلان الفلاني ذاهب للرجم بسبب كذا وكذا من السيئات. والشهود عليه هم فلان وفلان، وكل من يستطيع أن يدلي ببيانات تثبت براءته فليتقدم ويعطي الأسباب: (فصل6 مقطع1). 
12-	في قضايا التجديف يُفحص الشهود فحصاً شديداً فيما يخص اللغة التي استخدمها المتهم، فإذا ثبتت صحة شهادة الشهود ثبوتاً قاطعاً يقف القضاة ويشقتون ثوبهم: (فصل7 مقطع5‏). 
13-	المجدف يُرجم. (فصل7 مقطع4) 
14-	بعد رجم المجدف, يُعلق على المشنقة: (فصل6 مقطع4)، وينزل عنها في المساء، ليُدفن في مقبرة عامة، تُعد خصيصاً لهذا الغرض: (فصل6 مقطع5‏). 
‏ب_ المحاكمة الثانية أمام المحكمة المدنية (28:18؛16:19)
«رئيس هذا العالم يأتي, وليس له في شيء.» (يو30:14)
‏لقد أثبتت كل التحقيقات التي قام بها بيلاطس، سواء مع اليهود أو مع المسيح أنه لا توجد علة واحدة توجب الحكم عليه. لقد اعتنى القديس يوحنا أن يسجل ما كرره بيلاطس علناً، لثلاث مرات، كون المسيح بريئاً تماماً: 
1-	«أنا لست أجد فيه علة واحدة» (يو38:18) 
2-	«اني لست أجد فيه علة واحدة.» (يو4:19) 
3-	«خذوه أنتم واصلبوه لأني لست أجد فيه علة.» (يو6:19) 
‏بل إن نية القاضي استطاع أن يكشفها القديس يوحنا بوضوح، أنها اتجهت منذ أول المحاكمة وحتى نهايتها ناحية التبرئة والإطلاق: «من هذا الوقت, كان بيلاطس يطلب أن يطلقه.» (يو12:19) 
‏لقد اختلى بيلاطس بيسوع مرتين: 
‏الاختلاء الأول: يستفسر عن لقب «ملك اليهود»، وانتهى الحديث الأول عند تصريح المسيح: «لهذا قد وُلدت أنا ... لأشهد للحق» (يو37:18)، فوقف بيلاطس عند كلمة «الحق»، وارتعب، وخرج ليعلن تقريره الأول: «أنا لست أجد فيه علة واحدة.» (يو38:18). 
‏الاختلاء الثاني: عندما سع بيلاطس من اليهود أن «المسيح ابن الله», «ازداد خوفاً, فدخل أيضاً إلى دار الولاية وقال ليسوع: من أين أنت؟؟» (يو8:19-9). وانهى الحديث بتصحيح مفهوم بيلاطس، أن له سلطاناً ليُصلب أو يُطلق المسيح، ولكن السلطان إنما يأتيه من فوق، أما هو فليس له على المسيح سلطان البتة!! «من هذا الوقت كان بيلاطس يطلب أن يطلقه» (يو12:19)، لا لشىء إلا لأنه لا بد وأنه اقتنع بما قاله المسيح مباشرة. 
‏واضح أن المحاكمة أمام بيلاطس انتهت بوقوف المسيح في المستوى الأعلى، وقوف الواثق من قضيته، في الوقت الذي ملأ الخوف قلب القاضي. 
‏أما وثوق المسيح، فلأنه كان قد قبل حكم القضية من فوق قبل أن يُنطق بها، بل قبل أن يولد: «لهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم» (يو37:18)، «الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ...» (يو11:18)، «لم يكن لك علي سلطان البتة، لو لم تكن قد أُعطيت من فوق» (يو11:19). أما ازدياد خوف بيلاطس، فلأنه سيحكم على بريء، وليس فيه علة واحدة. ولكنه، للأسف, حكم تحت تأثير تهديد اليهود: «إن أطلقت هذا، فلسث محباً لقيصر. كل من يجعل نفسه ملكاً، يقاوم قيصر» (يو12:19)، «فلما سمع بيلاطس هذا القول, أخرج يسوع وجلس على كرسي الولاية... فحينئذ أسلمه إليهم ليصلب.» (يو13:19و16) 
‏من كل هذا نفهم من صميم التقرير الذي يقدمه القديس يوحنا بذكاء ومهارة قانونية, وكشاهد عيان، أن الحكم الروماني المدني في قضية المسيح كان قائماً على غير أساس، بحسب ما تنص عليه أصول القوانين الجنائية الرومانية، فقد نطق القاضي ثلاثاً أن المتهم ليس فيه علة واحدة، وأنه بحسب الضمير كان عاملاً لإطلاقه؛ وأن الحكم صدر، فقط وفي آخر لحظة، تحت التهديد، والقاضي في حالة: «ازداد خوفاً») من جهة المتهم. أما من جهة القاضي نفسه، فقد نجى نفسه بأن أصدر حكم الإدانة، وهوغير مقتنع؛ وكان في حالة فقدان إرادة الحياد المطلق الذي ينص عليه القانون الروماني. 
‏اليهود فقدوا ملكهم والمسيا والله: ‏الذي خسر القضية هم اليهود فقط: «قال لهم بيلاطس: أأصلب ملككم, أجاب رؤساء الكهنة؛ ليس لنا ملك إلا قيصر» (يو15:19). وهكذا، وفي سبيل حقدهم على المسيح وتحرق قلوبهم بشهوة قتله, فرطوا في الله الذي اعتبروه منذ الدهر أنه ملك إسرائيل، بل والله الذي كان يعتبر نفسه فعلاً ملك إسرائيل، خسروه بالإعلان العلني الذي نطقوه أمام الأمم، والذي يشبه سبق حنثهم في الله ملكهم سابقاً: 
«فاجتمع كل شيوخ إسرائيل، وجاءوا إلى صموئيل إلى الرامة، وقالوا له ... فالآن اجعل لنا ملكاً يقضى لنا كسائر الشعوب ... فقال الرب لصموئيل: اسمع لصوت الشعب في كل ما يقولون لك، لأنهم لم يرفضوك أنت بل إياي رفضوا,  حتى لا أملك عليهم» (1صم5:8-7) 
‏وحتى قول بيلاطس: «أأصلب ملككم»، فلم يكن عن غير وعي بل: «لأنه عرف أن رؤساء الكهنة كانوا قد أسلموه حسداً» (مر10:15) 
أ- المحاكمة الأولى: أمام المحكمة الكنسية: (12:18-27). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 ديسمبر 2017)

*12:18  ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْجُنْدَ وَالْقَائِدَ وَخُدَّامَ الْيَهُودِ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَوْثَقُوهُ.​
«إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني ... لا تتباعد عني لأن الضيق قريب ... أحاطت بي ثيران كثيرة ... فغروا علي أفواههم, كأسد مفترس مزمجر... لأنه قد أحاطت بي كلاب، جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني ... أنقذ من السيف نفسي» (مز23). 
‏«فيا رب الجنود، القاضي العدل! فاحص الكلى والقلب، دعني أرى انتقاقك منهم، لأني لك كشفت دعواي. لذلك, هكذا قال الرب، عن أهل عناثوث، الذين يطلبون نفسك, قائلين: لا تتنبأ باسم الرب فلا تموت بيدنا ...، هأنذا أعاقبهم. يموت الشبان بالسيف، ويموت بنوهم وبناتهم بالجوع، ولا تكون لهم بقية, لأني أجلب شراً على أهل عناثوث، سنة عقابهم.» (إر20:11-23) 
«الجند»: أورطة وعددها حوالى 200 عسكري، والقائد (     )رئيس ألف، وخدام اليهود (      ) الضباط المكلفون بخدمة الهيكل والرؤساء (اليهود). 
‏يلاحظ في إعادة ذكر هذه الأسماء المخصصة لتشكيل الجند، أن القديس يوحنا يضعها في بداية الجملة، بنوع من الضغط والتركيز للأهمية. 
«وأوثقوه»: كان يطيب لجميع الأباه القديسين الأوائل الذين شرحوا هذا الإنجيل، أن يقفوا عند هذه الكلمة كثيراً ويتذكروا معها كيف أمسك إبراهيم ابنه إسحق وأوثقه: «فلما أتيا إلى الموضع الذي قال له الله، بنى هناك إبراهيم المذبح، ورتب الحطب وربط (أوثق) إسحق ابنه, ووضعه على المذبح فوق الحطب.» (تك9:22‏) 
والملاحظ، سواء في موضوع ربط إسحق أو المسيح، أن الاثنين يشتركان معاً في عدم المقاومة، بل كانا في صورة خضوعية مذهلة. ولكن ما كان لإسحق أن يقاوم وهو تحت يد أبيه، إذ لم يكن معقولاً قط أن يبدي أية مقاومة، وهو واثق من شدة رحمة أبيه الذي يحبه حباً كنفسه. وينسحب الأمر نفسه على المسيح، وهو في الظاهر واقع بين أيدي جماعة أشرار هربت الرحمة من قلوبهم، وتحرقت أسنانهم لافتراسه بسيوف وعصي، لكنه وقف موقف إسحق عينه، إذ كان في الحقيقة وائقاً أنه تحت يدي أبيه السماوي الذي أحبه كوحيد له: «الكأس التي أعطاني الأب، ألا أشربها؟» (يو11:18) 
‏وهكذا لما لم يجد القائد والجند والخدام أية مقاومة، مدوا أيديهم عليه وأوثقوه، هذا الذي أعطى للانسان أن يربط ما في السماء ويحله، ربطوه بحبل!!، هذا الذي كسر مصاريع النحاس وقطع حديد الهاوية وفك أسرى الجحيم، ربطوه بحبال!... اليد التي ضمدت جراحهم، ولمست حنانها قلوبهم, وشفت مرضاهم، وأقامت موتاهم, ربطوها بحبال!... 
‏هذا الذي فك قيود خطاياهم، وحل رباط الشيطان عنهم, وأطلقهم أحراراً، قبضوا هم عليه وأوثقوه.! 
‏لقد صدق موسى حيما خاطبهم بالقول: «الرب تكافئون بهذا، يا شعباً غبيا غير حكيم، أليس هو أباك ومقتنيك، هو عملك وأنشأك.» (تث6:32) 
‏لسنا ندري لماذا أوثقوه، وهو الذي قدم نفسه طواعية، ولكن ليتم القول الذي قيل في هذا المقام: «أؤثقوا الذبيحة بربط إلى قرون المذبح.» (مز27:118) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (3 ديسمبر 2017)

*ملابسات محاكمة المسيح​
‏توجد بعض أركان خاصة جاءت في المحاكمة ذات مدلولات هامة، يفيدنا كثيراً لو جمعناها وتتبعناها في أصولها وأسبابها ومعانيها، ودرسنا معاً إلى أي حد يمكن أن تهدم الأساس الذي قامت عليه هذه القضية. 
1- واضح، بدء كل ذي بدء، أن قضية المسيح لا ترتكز على أصول جنائية، أو حتى مخالفات يمكن أن تعطي لها الشكل القضائي، والذي بمقتضاه تُحتسب قضية صحيحة، وذلك من واقع سبق تحدي المسيح للجهات القضائية بقوله: «من منكم يبكتني على خطية. فإن كنت أقول الحق، فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي؟» (يو46:8‏). وهم لم يستطيعوا بالفعل أن يقيموا عليه أية حجة. كذلك، ومن واقع تحديه لرئيس الكهنة عند أول استجواب له: «فسأل رئيس الكهنة يسوع عن تلاميذه وعن تعليمه. أجابه يسوع: أنا كلمت العالم علانية. أنا علمت كل حين في المجمع وفي الهيكل (أي تحت نظركم وسمعكم، وكنتم تشتركون في الأمثلة، وتستمعون إلى الأجوبة)، حيث يجتمع اليهود دائماً. وفي الخفاء لم أتكلم بشيء. لماذا تسألني أنا؟ اسأل الذين قد سمعوا ماذا كلمتهم. هوذا هؤلاء يعرفون ماذا قلت أنا؟» (يو19:18-21). ولم يستطع رئيس الكهنة أن يرد، أو يستطرد في الأسئلة. 
‏ولكن هناك سؤال نقدمه نحن إلى قيافا: ألا تعلم حقيقة كل ما قاله المسيح وعلم به؟ ثم ألا تعرف حقاً تلاميذه جميعاً وبالأخص يوحنا؟ وإلا لماذا استحلفته بالله الحي أن لا يعلق أنفسكم ويقول صراحة هل هو المسيح ابن الله؟ أليس لأن تعاليمه أذهلت عقولكم، وصغرت نفوسكم، وبكتت ضمائركم؟ 
2- هذه القصية مستوجبة السقوط قانونياً من واقع ضرورة «رد القاضي», إذ سبق له الحكم فيها قبل رفعها وقبل القبض على المسيح. وهذا ألمح إليه القديس يوحنا، عند ذكر اسم رئيس الكهنة المكلف بالمحاكمة هكذا: «وكان قيافا هو الذي أشار على اليهود, أنه خير ان يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب.» (يو14:18) 
3- تقديم المسيح للمحاكمة أمام «حنان», ليبدي رأيه أو ليحكم، كان عملاً غير قانوني بالمرة. فحنان ليس رئيس كهنة، بل كان رئيس كهنة وعُزل منذ مدة. ولكن الأمر الوحيد الذي جعله يقوم بهذا الإجراء غير القانوني، أعلنه القديس يوحنا متهكماً عند ذكر اسم حنان هكذا: «ثم إن الجند والقائد وخدام اليهود قبضوا على يسوع، وأوثقوه، ومضوا به إلى «حنان أولاً» لأنه كان حما قيافا الذي كان رثيساً للكهنة في تلك السنة» (يو12:18-13) 
‏وهنا في هذه الآية يوجد ثلاثة أمور يلزم الانتباه إليها: 
‏أولاً: أنه لم يذكر أن حنان رئيس كهنة، فكيف يقدم إليه وبأي صفة يحاكمه؟
‏ثانياً: يقول القديس يوحنا ويشدد: «ومضوا به إلى حنان أولاً». هنا كلمة «أولاً» لا يمكن أن تغيب عن ذهن الرجل القانوني، فهي تهكمية إلى أقصى حد. هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى فإن القديس يوحنا يعقب على الثلاثة الأناجيل الأخرى أنها لم تذكر محاكمة المسيح أمام «حنان»، بل ذكرت مباشرة أنها كانت أمام قيافا. فالقديس يوحنا يقرر هنا حقيقة لم ترد في باقي الأنا جيل، يعلمها هو تمام العلم، لأنه كان حاضراً تلك المحاكمة الباطلة! 
ثالثاً: يعود القديس يوحنا ويشرح السبب الذي دعا إلى تقديم المسيح إلى «حنان أولاً», وهو أنه «كان حما قيافا» (يقول عنه العالم هنجستنبرج: «تقديم المسيح للمحاكمة أمام حنان لم يكن بناء على أية وظيفة رسمية كان يقوم بها حنان في ذلك الوقت, بل إن قيافا كان مديناً لصهره حنان بمركزه الذي رفعه إليه كرئيس كهنة، وهو هنا يرد الجميل الذي ناله على يده»). وهذا هو المؤهل الوحيد والباطل الذي أعطاه هذا الشرف أن يحاكم المسيح. 
4- في كل رواية القديس يوحنا عن المحاكمة الكنسية, سواء أمام «حنان» أو أمام رئيس الكهنة قيافا, لم يورد القديس يوحنا أي إشارة إلى أي اتهام استقروا عليه، لا كأنه أغفل ما تم داخل قاعة المحكمة في دار رئيس الكهنة، ولكن تأكيداً منه أنهم لم يمسكوا على المسيح خطية واحدة. 
‏فإذا رجعنا إلى الثلاثة الأناجيل الأخرى, نجد في إنجيل القديس متى كيف تعلق قيافا بتصريح قاله المسيح وشق ثيابه (يقول العلامة إدرزهايم اليهودي المتنصر, إن رئيس الكهنة إزاء التجديف يقف علنا ويشق ثوبه الخارجي وثوبه الداخلي شقاً لا يمكن إصلاحه.)، إدعاء كاذباً منه أن المسيح جدف على الله وهكذا أصدر حكمه بالإجماع أن المسيح جدف أمامه وأن لا حاجة بعد إلى شهود. أما الذي قاله المسيح، ردا على إلحاح قيافا واستحلافه له هكذا: «وأما يسوع، فكان ساكتاً. فأجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له أستحلفك بالله الحي أن تقول لنا هل أنت المسيح ابن الله؟ قال له يسوع: أنت قلت. وأيضاً أقول لكم: من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً على سحاب السماء. فمزق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلاً: قد جدف, ما حاجتنا بعد إلى شهود, ها قد سمعتم تجديفه.» (63:26-65)
‏فإذا دققنا في رد المسيح، نجد أنه لم يجدف ولم يدع لنفسه شيئاً. بل رد عليه قائلاً: «أنت قلت»؛ ثم أكمل كلامه بنبوة دانيال. فكيف يفسر قيافا رد المسيح الإيجابي أنه تجديف. حتى ولو قال: نعم أنا المسيح, كما جاء في إنجيل القديس مرقس, فهل هذا تجديف؟ ولكئ المسيح بأسلوبه المتواضع الرقيق غير المتهجم ولا المتعالي, قال: «أنت قلت». أما باقي الكلام فهو نبوة دانيال التي قيلت والتي لا بد أن تتحقق، فكيف يكون هذا تجديفاً؟, «ماذا ترون؟ فأجابوا وقالوا: إنه مستوجب الموت» (مت66:26). إن هذا حكم افتراء لا يقوم على واقع ولا يستند إلى حقيقة. 
كدلك نرى ان بعض الملابسات، كما جاءت فى سرد روايه المحاكمه، كانت على شيء من الغموض، ويهمنا أن نوضحها للقارىء حتى تصير خطوات المحاكمة واضحة 
1-	يقول إنجيل القديس يوحنا إن «الجند والقائد وخدام اليهود قبضوا على يسوع، وأوثقوه، ومضوا به إلى حنان أولاً, لأنه كان حما قيافا الذي كان رئيساً للكهنة في تلك السنة.» (يو12:18-13) 
2-	ثم يستطرد: «وكان سمعان بطرس والتلميذ الآخر يتبعان يسوع، وكان ذك التلميه معروفاً عند رئيس الكهنة، فدخل مع يسوع إلى دار رئيس الكهنة.» (يو15:18). هنا يلزما أن نوضح أن «دار حنان»، و«دار رئيس الكهنة قيافا», هي دار واحدة (‏إلى الآن، ومن واقع الآثار، مسجل على خريطة أورشليم موضع دار رئيس الكهنة, ومكتوب عليه: «قصر حنان وقيافا‏») ، وكان كل منهما يباشر مهامه في مكان منفصل داخل الدار الواحدة، وكانت قاعة المحكمة مشتركة بينهما. علمأ بأن حنان كان صهرا لقيافا، وكان رئيساً للكهنة سابقاً. 
3-	‏كذلك يقول الإنجيل: «وكان حنان قد أرسله موثقاً إلى قيافا رئيس الكهنة» (يو24:18). وهنا أيضاً، المسيح لم ينتقل من دار رئيس الكهنة إلى مكان آخر، بل انتقل من أمام حنان إلى أمام قيافا في نفس الدار. 
4-	كذلك يقول إنجيل القديس يوحنا: «ثم جاءوا بيسوع من عند قيافا إلى دار الولاية» (يو28:18). وبهذا يكون القديس يوحنا قد أغفل المحاكمة التي تمت أمام السنهدريم! وهذا ليس صحيحاً، لأن مجلس السنهدريم انعقد أيضاً في دار رئيس الكهنة حيث كان حنان أيضاً. فالمسيح لم يخرج من دار رئيس الكهنة إلا إلى دار الولاية، كما ورد في إنجيل القديس مرقس: «فمضوا بيسوع إلى رئيس الكهنة فاجتمع معه جميع رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والكتبة (أي مجمع السنهدريم بكامل هيئته).» (مر53:14) 
‏وظل هذا المجمع مجتمعاً حتى الفجر: «وللوقت في الصباح (الساعة الخامسة)، تشاور رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والكتبة والمجمع كله. فأوثقوا يسوع ومضوا به وأسلموه إلى بيلاطس.» (مر1:15) 
‏أما كون القديس يوحنا قد آغفل ذكر المجمع, فالسبب واضح، وهو أنه اعتبر منذ البدء أن الكلمة والحكم النهائي كانا كليهما بيد قيافا وحده, وأنه سبق وأن أصدر حكمه قبل المحاكمة!! وأن المجمع قال بقول قيافا, فلم يكن له وجود فعلي في المحاكمة. 
‏إزاء كل هذا الخلل الواضح في مجريات المحاكمة الأولى أمام الهيئات الكنسية اليهودية، نفهم لماذا لم يعط القديس يوحنا للنتائج المترتبة على هذه المحاكمة أي اهتمام, بل كان اتجاهه مصوباً ناحية المحاكمة الثانية المدنية أمام بيلاطس والتي وقف عندها طويلاً. 
‏وفي الحقيقة والواقع, نرى وبكل تأكيد, أن ميعاد محاكمة المسيح أمام الهيئات الكنسية قد تأخر عن موعده كثيرا، بل تخطى الوقت المسموح به لرئيس الكهنة وكل مجمع سنهدريم اليهود وفريسيه وحكمائه للقيام بواجبهم إزاء أسس ديانتهم وتقاليدهم وكل تعاليمهم التي نقضها المسيح من الأساس. فلو كانت الأمة اليهودية صاحية حقاً لواجباتها الدينية وبقيادة رؤسائها، لكانت حققت مع المسيح طويلاً وطويلاً جداً بمجرد ظهور المعمدان وشهادته للمسيح وبدء خدمة المسيح العلنية التي بدأت هكذا: «قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء... وأما أنا فأقول لكم...» (مت21:5‏) 
‏أما الآن, وقد مضى على كرازة المسيح ما يزيد على الثلاث سنوات, فالوقت ليس هو وقت محاكمة المسيح, بل هو حقيقة وقت محاكمة الأمة اليهودية محاكمة عسيرة للغاية!! إذ أين كانوا هذه السنين الطوال، وتعاليم المسيح قد ملأت ربوع البلاد طولاً وعرضاً؟ وكيف يفسرون وجود مسيح الدهور كلها والفادي، هذا الذي ترجته كل الأجيال بكل ابائها وأنبيائها, بينما هو في وسطهم قائم، يعلم في المجامع والهيكل، ويشفي ويصنع المعجزات, ولثلاث سنوات!!! 
‏إن محاكمة المسيح بعد ثلاث سنوات وأكثر من ظهوره وتعاليمه هي أكبر فضيحة، بل ومهزلة لأمانة الرسالة اليهودية التي حملها رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة والفريسيون, وهم لم يكونوا عليها أمناء قط: «لا تظنوا أني أشكوكم إلى الآب, يوجد الذي يشكوكم وهو موسى الذي عليه رجاؤكم, لأنكم لوكنتم تصدقون موسى، لكنتم تصدقونني لأنه هو كتب عني.» (يو45:5-46) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 ديسمبر 2017)

*13:18   وَمَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى حَنَّانَ أَوَّلاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ حَمَا قَيَافَا الَّذِي كَانَ رَئِيساً لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ.​
‏«حنان»: ‏وهو حنان بن شيث، حسب تسمية المؤرخ يوسيفوس. كان واحداً من أكبر الشخصيات اليهودية. ولقد تبوأ عرش رئاسة الكهنوت من سنة 7م. حتى السنة 14-15م. حينما أسقطه فاليريوس جراتوس الحاكم السابق على بيلاطس، ومن بعده تقلد الرئاسة الكهنوتية ابنه ألعازر إلى سنة 16-17م، أي سنة واحدة، ومن بعده جاء يوسف قيافا نسيبه, الذي تزوج ابنته, والذي بقي في الرئاسة حتى سنة 35-36م. ومن بعد قيافا تولى الرئاسة ابن آخر لحنان، هو يوناثان سنة 36-37م، ومن بعده توالى على الرئاسة ثلاثة آخرون من أولاده، أي أولاد حنان، ثاوفيلس سنة 37-41م، متياس 41-44م، وكان آخرهم حنان الصغير سنة 62م (؟) الذي حمل اسم أبيه، أي كان اسمه حنان بن حنان، وهو الذي مد يده وقتل يعقوب أخا الرب. والمعروف عن هذه العائلة أنها عائلة الرشوة والدسائس الدينية. 
‏وقد وردت إشارات في التلمود، أن رؤساء الكهنة في أيام حنان وبقيادته كانت عبارة عن عصابة لها الصفة الدينية شكلاً فقط، وكانت غير وطنية، يحتكرون الزمنيات، وأغلبهم دخلاء، أي ليسوا من فلسطين أصلاًُ، وحنان يقال أنه من الإسكندرية، وقد استدعاه هيرودس ليعاونه في خططه، وكانت الحكومة تناصرهم. وكان حنان محور النشاط السياسي للسنهدريم الذي كان شبه معطل رسمياً (انظر فارار، «حياة المسيح»، ص 722-723). 
‏وفي التلمود (كتاب سجلات وتواريخ وعلوم اليهود)، يذكر المؤلف بلا احتياط أنه تمت اللعنة على بيت حنان وعلى سيرتهم التي أسموها «فحيح الأفعى»، ولم يكن قول المعمدان عنهم إلا مصدقاً لسيرتهم: «يا أولاد الأفاعي، من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الأتي.» (مت7:3) 
‏وفي الواقع لم يذكر أحد من الإنجيليين هذه العلاقة التي تربط حنان بقيافا إلا القديس يوحنا، وحينما يذكره هنا دون أن يذكر انه كان رئيس كهنة، فهو ينبه ذهن القارىء أنه يمارس الرئاسة خلسة وبالقوة الشخصية التي فرضها على نسيبه. كما يلاحظ القارىء أن القديس يوحنا يذكر تقديم المسيح للمحاكمة أمام حنان قبل قيافا، مع أن قيافا هو رئيس الكهنة الرسمي, وذلك لكي يؤكد طغيان حنان على سلطة رئيس الكهنة من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى لكي يلمح إلى ضعف شخصية رئيس الكهنة قيافا. 
‏ولكن من الواضح جداً أن هذا كان هو التدبير المتفق عليه مع بيلاطس، لأنه من غير المعقول أن يأمر القائد الروماني بأخذ يسوع إلى منزل حنان وهو ليس رئيس كهنة في اعتبار الحكومة الرومانية. فالأصول الواجبة هي أن يؤخذ إلى دار الولاية أولاً، ثم على أسوأ الفروض إلى دار رئيس الكهنة الرسمي. ولكن أن يذهب به أولاً إلى دار حنان، فهذا إجراء غير قانوني مكشوف، يكمن وراءه عوامل غير عادية، تخل إخلالاً شديداً بحياد المحاكمة والوالي ورئيس الكهنة. وليس عبثاً أن يضع القديس يوحنا هذه الكلمة: «أولاً» في هذا الموضع، إلا لينبه القارىء إلى هذا الخلل الخطير. 
‏كما يلاحظ القارىء أن الحامية العسكرية الكبيرة العدد (200جندي على الأقل)، وبقيادة القائد «رئيس ألف»، انسحبت فوراً بعد تسليم المسيح لحنان (؟) هذا إجراء عسكري يتعجب منه! وكأن الحامية العسكرية كانت تعمل لحساب حنان!!! 
‏وبهذا يراجع القديس يوحنا، بأسلوبه الناقد المهذب، على صحة المحاكمة, كؤنها كانت خارجة عن العرف التقليدي وعن أصالة القانون: [فلم تكن المحاكمة أمام حنان إلا إجراء سياسياً]. وسوف يلاحظ القارىء أنه، حتى بينما كان المسيح يقف أمام رئيس الكهنة قيافا، كان يجري ذلك (يو19:18‏) في دار حنان نفسه. وهذا يتضح لنا أكثر بالرجوع إلى أيام المعمدان، حينما ظهر المعمدان في أيام الاثنين كليهما: «في أيام رئيس (واحد) الكهنة حنان وقيافا...» (لو2:3)، حيث لم يكن هنا حنان رئيس كهنة بالمرة ولكنه كان يمارس الوظيفة خلسة من خلف قيافا نسيبه, وهذا واضح ومفضوح بسبب مجيء الوظيفة بالمفرد: «في أيام رئيس الكهنة» التي يمارسها اثنان!! والذي يتقدم هو المغتصب. 
‏وواضح من حادثة تطهير الهيكل من جهة وقف البيع والشراء وطرد البائعين والصيارفة، أن هذا العمل كان له أكبر وأخطر الأثر على أطماع وسياسة حنان, فهو الذي كان يدير هذه الحركة التجارية كلها، وكانت الأموال تنهال عليه كالنهر. فبهذا العمل الذي أتاه المسيح، والذي نبه أذهان اليهود الأتقياء والغيورين بل والفريسيين الأمناء، إلى فضيحة سلوك حنان ونسيبه قيافا، هذا العمل شكل أساس عداوة وحقد وتربص في قلب حنان لا يٌنسى. لهذا ظل يعمل بوحي هذه الحادثة ليل نهار, حتى يقضي على المسيح بأي ثمن. وهذا واضح من محاولة إقامة شهود ضده بأنه قال إنه قادر أن ينقض الهيكل ويبنيه في ثلاثة أيام (مر58:14)، في حين أن المسيح قال ذلك عن هيكل جسده وليس عن هيكل اليهود. كذلك نفس موضوع تطهير الهيكل الذي كان يفزع حنان وقيافا، كان هو موضوع الشماتة الأكثر عندهم عندما اطمأنوا إلى صلبه: «يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه...»» (مر29:15) 
‏وليفهم القارىء مدى خطورة فهمهم الخاطىء لقول المسيح أنه قادر أن ينقض الهيكل, أي هيكل اليهود, ويبني غيره في ثلاثة أيام. فهم تصوروا أنه فعلاً سيقوم بثورة، وبالتالي سيغير نظام الهيكل بأجمعه ليعمل هيكلاً جديداً يتناسب مع تعاليمه الجديدة. فإذا أضفنا إلى ذلك الأثر الذي تركته حادثة مقابلته لخدام الهيكل, وهم ضباط على مستوى عال من الدراية والمعرفة، والذين أرسلهم رؤساء الكهنة للقبض على يسوع, فلما استمعوا إليه وتأثروا بكلامه، أحبوه وآمنوا به: «فجاء الخدام إلى رؤساء الكهنة والفريسيين. فقال هؤلاء لهم: لماذا لم تأتوا به؟ أجاب الخدام: لم يتكلم قط إنسان هكذا مثل هذا الإنسان. فأجابهم الفريسيون: ألملكم أنتم أيضاً قد ضللتم. ألعل أحداً من الرؤساء أو من الفريسيين آمن به. ولكن هذا الشعب الذي لا يفهم الناموس هو ملعون.» (يو45:7-49) 
‏ولكن قد تحققت مخارفهم بصلبه, فقد نقض الهيكل القديم المصنوع بالأيادي، وأقيم الهيكل الجديد غير المصنوع بالأيادي. وقضي على هيكل اليهود، وانتهى رؤساء الكهنة من قاموس العبادة اليهودية! 
‏ولكن المتابع لتاريخ سلوك حنان من جهة التربص للمسيح منذ ظهوره، وحتى لتلاميذه من بعده، يدرك لماذا قدم قيافا المسيح للمحاكمة أولاً أمام حنان، وبالإضافة إلى التكتيك السياسي، كونه يعلم مدى العداء الذي كان يكنه للمسيح، فقد قدمه له إرضاء لنزواته، واستطاع أن يحبك القضية منذ البداية بغش الأفعى ودهائها. وفي غالب الظن أن حنان هو الذي تعاهد مع يهوذا، وأرسل معه الجند والقائد والضباط. وقد لعبت الأموال دورها, فكان يغدق على يهوذا عطفاً وأموالاً، مما شجعه أن يلعب هذا الدور الخاسر. 
‏ولكن القديس يوحنا ضرب عرض الحائط بكل محاكمة حنان، ولم يورد منها أي نص، بحسب ما كانت تستحق في نظره. 
‏وقد ورث ابن حنان الأصغر نفس هذا العداء والحقد, واستطاع أن ينفثه في يعقوب الرسول المدعو أخا الرب، فتجرأ على قتله هو وكثيرين معه, مجازفاً بوظيفته، بتحديه للسلطة الرومانية التي لم تكن تسمح أبداً بهذا التعدي على حقوقها السياسية، فيما يخص حياة أو موت الأفراد الذين تحت حكمها، ومستغلاً أيضأ غياب الحاكم الروماني، وكان ذلك حوالي سنة 62‏م. ولم يرد ذكر هذه الحادثة إلا في تاريخ يوسيفوس. ويعقوب هذا غير يعقوب أخي يوحنا، الذي قتله هيرودس مبكراً جداً كما جاء في سفر الأعمال (أع1:12-2). 
«الذي كان رئيسا للكهنة في تلك السنة»:  كان رئيس الكهنة إذا اختير مرة، يبقى إلى نهاية حياته حاملاً الرتبة وكرامتها، حتى ولو تنحى عن العمل لأي سبب أو نُحي عنها. ولكن إذا نُحى عن القيام بمهام وظيفته رسمياً، فكان لا بد أن يخله آخر, كما في حالة حنان الذي خلفه قيافا في إدارة الشئون الدينية للبلاد، والتكلم رسمياً باسم الأمة اليهودية, فهو الناطق بلسانها لدى الجهات الرسمية الرومانية. أما قول القديس يوحنا: «كان رئيساً للكهنة في تلك السنة»، فهو لا يعني أن رئاسة الكهنوت كانت بالمناوبة سنوياً. ولكن بلغة القديس يوحنا الروحية فإن «هذه السنة» تعني سنة خيبة أمال اليهود ونهاية مجدهم، وبداية تعاستهم؛ ولكنها في نفس الوقت هي «سنة الرب المقبولة» أو سنة الخلاص الأبدي للعالم. فهي «سنة» وليس «كل السنين», إذ استعلن فيها الأول والآخر, البداية والنهاية, وهي التي عرفت في القديم بكلمة «هذا اليوم»، «وتلك الأيام», «وآخر الزمان». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 ديسمبر 2017)

*14:18   وَكَانَ قَيَافَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَشَارَ عَلَى الْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ.​
الإشارة هنا إلى ما ورد في إنجيل يوحنا (49:11-50): «فقال لهم واحد منهم، وهو قيافا، كان رئيساً للكهنة في تلك السنة: أنتم لستم تعرفون شيئاً ولا تفكرون, أنه خير لنا أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب ولا تهلك الأمة كلها» 
‏وكما سبق وقلنا، هذه لغة القديس يوحنا التي يضرب بها ذات اليمين وذاته اليسار، فهو يعلن بها مسبقاً ماذا ننتظره من الحكم الذي يصدره إنسان له هذا التفكير وهذه العرفة وهذا المستوى من سهولة القتل بلا سبب، والغاية الكاذبة عنده تبرر الواسطة الدنيئة. ولكن أسلوب القديس يوحنا لا يقف عند هذا الحد، فهو يضرب بعصي الإنجيل فوق رأس القضاء اليهودي العابث بالحق، والملفق، بغير حياء. إذ كما سبق وقلنا أن هذا الإعلان القضائي المقدم من القديس يوحنا هو بمثابة «رد المحكمة»، وإعلان لفساد ذمة القاضي، وبالتال سقوط الدعوى والقضية، لأن القاضي قيافا سبق وأعلن مقدماً عن الحكم الذي سيبرمه والذي في سبيل إبرامه, حتماً, سيلفق التهم المناسبة ويزور الشهود ليبلغ قصده المبيت في نفسه، والذي أعلنه على مسامع مجمع السنهدريم. 
‏ولكن لم يفت على بيلاطس أن يكتشف هذا السلوك المبيت، ولا هذه الأساليب السفلى، فقد أظهر من كلامه ومن مشاعره, سواء تجاه زمرة رؤساء الكهنة أو تجاه المتهم المبرأ، ما جعل الإنجيليين يسجلون للقاضي هذه اللفتة: «فأجابهم بيلاطس قائلاً: أتريدون أن أطلق لكم ملك اليهود، لأنه عرف أن رؤساء الكهنة كانوا قد أسلموه حسداً.» (مر9:15-10؛ مت18:27) 
‏ويلاحظ أنه سواء في عملية القبض, أو في بدء المحاكمات, أم في حضور الصلب, لا نجد أي ذكر للفريسيين على الإطلاق. ويبدو أنهم انسحبوا من هذه العمليات وتركوا لزمرة رؤساء الكهنة ( الصدوقيين ) وكل من يتبعهم، القيام بهذه المهمة. ومن المعتقد أنهم كانوا غير متفقين فيما بينهم: «انظروا إنكم لا تنفعون شيئاً، هوذا العالم قد ذهب وراءه» (يو19:12)، «واذا رجل اسمه يوسف وكان مشيراً ورجلاً صالحاً باراً (سنهدريمي أي فريسي، بحسب تحقيق كثير من العلماء) هذا لم يكن موافقاً لرأيهم وعملهم» (لو50:23-51‏). «وجاء أيضأ نيقوديموس (فريسي بحب رواية إنجيل يوحنا1:3) الذي أتى أولاً إلى يسوع ليلاً وهو حامل مزيج مر وعود، نحو مائة مناً» (يو39:19) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 ديسمبر 2017)

*15:18   وَكَانَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ يَتْبَعَانِ يَسُوعَ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَدَخَلَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ.​
القديس يوحنا يورد هذه المعلومة الهامة، ليوضح بها أولاً أنه كان شاهد عيان لكل ما سيرويه، فهو والقديس بطرس، دون جميع التلاميذ الذين آثروا الهروب، تبعا يسوع. 
‏ولكن عند الباب، احتحز بطرس لأنه لم يكن معروفاً بالوجه, أما يوحنا فدخل، لأنه بحسبه تعبيره، كان معروفاً عند رئيس الكهنة؟ وهنا «قيافا» هو المقصود وليس «حنان». وبالتالي كان يوحنا معروفاً لدى الخدام والبوابين.  
‏هذه المعرفة الخاصة عند رئيس الكهنة هي التي جعلته يعرف العلاقة الأسرية بين حنان وقيافا، وهي التي آهلته أن يعرف عبد رئيس الكهنة بالاسم، الذي قطع بطرس أذنه بالسيف, كذلك جعلته يتعرف على نسيب ملخس أيضاً من بين الخدام!! وهي التي أهلته أن يدخل دار رئيس الكهنة في أخطر المواقف دون حرج، بل وهي التي أهلته أن يأمر البوابة أن تسمح لبطرس بالدخول، بل هذه المعرفة الخاصة أيضأ هي التي جعلته يوضح لنا أن الجارية التي أنكر بطرس المسيح أمامها في الثلاثة الأناجيل هي البوابة! 
‏وعلاقة القديس يوحنا برئيس الكهنة تلقي ضوءاً كثيرأ على رواية إنجيله. فهو، وإن لم يكن ذا قرابة برئيس الكهنة, فهوعلى الأقل يحمل المؤهلات الدينية والروحية والتقليدية التي تتناسب مع إنسان معروف لدى رئيس الكهنة، وله من الدالة والجرأة أن يدخل داره بلا استئذان، وأن يدخل رفيقاً لمتهم على أعلى مستوى من العداوة والخطورة بالنسبة لرئيس الكهنة وكل عشيرته؟ بل وله من الدالة أن يأمر البوابة ‏أن تسمح بدخول شخص أخر غريب ومشكوك في أنه أحد أتباع المتهم. 
‏والسؤال هو كيف أن البوابة والخدم لم يتصرفا تجاه القديس يوحنا, كما تصرفا مع بطرس، بالرغم من علمهم الأكيد أن القديس يوحنا أحد تلاميذ المسيح؟ اللهم إلآ إذا كان القديس يوحنا يمت بقرابة، وليس مجرد معرفة لرئيس الكهنة؟ 
‏ولكن, وبصورة غير مؤكدة، يقص لنا المؤرخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصري أن القديس يوحنا والقديس يعقوب البار أخا الرب كانا يلبسان أثناء الخدمة في عهدهما الميمي تاجاً من نفس النوع الذي يلبسه رؤساء الكهنة, وعليه القلادة الذهبية الخاصة برئيس الكهنة. وهذا يكشف عن أن أسرة كل منهما كانت تمت بصلة أكيدة إلى الكهنوت. ونحن لا ننسى أن القديس يوحنا كان هن تلاميذ المعمدان الأوائل، ويقيناً أنه كان قبل تعرفه على المعمدان يلتمس النور من مصادره التقليدية، أي من الهيكل ومن علمائه. وأخيراً باع كل شيء واشترى اللؤلؤة!! 
‏إن سيرة القديس يوحنا قبل المسيح كانت شديدة الشبه بتلك التي للقديس بولس، أما بعد المسيح فهما مؤتلفان في الروح ، وفي الوعي المسيحي النادر، وفي الرؤى السماوية. 
«دار رئيس الكهنة»: بحسب تحقيقات بعض العلماء، ومنهم هنجستنبرج ووستكوت، يبدو أن قصر حنان كان ‏مكان اجتماع «رئاسة الكهنة»؛ خاصة وأنه توالى على رئاسة الكهنة, كما علمنا, أولاده من بعده . وهذا قيافا أيضاً، وقد تزوج بنت حنان, فقد كان من الطبيعي أن يبقى مقر اجتماع رئاسة الكهنة كما هو في دار حنان حميه. وهذا يوضح لنا كيف تمت المحاكمة الأولى والمحاكمة الثانية، دون أن ينتقل المسيح خارج الدار. كما يتضح لنا بالأكثر كيف أن بطرس بقي في موضعه في الطابق السفلي، حتى أكمل إنكاره المعهود إلى ثلاث مرات، دون أن ينتقل خارج الدار. ‏والمعروف في التاريخ اليهودي، أن السنهدريم وهو الجهة القضائية العليا المنوط بها الفحص والحكم في القضايا الكبرى التي تختص باليهود، قد توقف عن العمل أربعين سنة قبل خراب أورشليم، أي في أيام المسيح. وقد مُنع من الاجتماع في الدار المخصصة بالسنهدريم المسماة جازيت. كذلك فإنه بحسب التقليد اليهودي، كان لا يجوز لمجمع السنهدريم أن يحكم بالموت إلا داخل داره الرسمية هذه المسماة جازيت. لذلك اجتمع اجتماعاً غير قانوني في دار حنان المتسعة, بناء على استدعاء رؤساء الكهنة، وذلك بعد منتصف الليل للتصديق الشكلي على أحكام رؤساء الكهنة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 ديسمبر 2017)

*16:18  وَأَمَّا بُطْرُسُ فَكَانَ وَاقِفاً عِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَارِجاً. فَخَرَجَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي كَانَ مَعْرُوفاً عِنْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَلَّمَ الْبَوَّابَةَ فَأَدْخَلَ بُطْرُسَ.​
‏حينها استقر القديس يوحنا في الداخل، وعن قرب من سيده، عاد يطلب صديقه بطرس. أما بطرس فكان راضياً بوقوفه خارج الباب، لأن الاساءة التي ارتكبها في حق عبد رئيس الكهنة كانت تقلقه خوفاً من أن يكتشف أمره، إضافة إلى لمسة من الرعبة سرت في أوصاله، زادها البرد وظلمة الليل، وبدأ يسأل نفسه لماذا أنا هنا؟ 
‏وأخيرا فتحت البوابة، وظهر القديس يوحنا، ودعا بطرس للدخول في صمت. هنا يمدنا القديس يوحنا للمرة الثانية، وبشيء من التأكيد, بصورة صادقة واثقة عن شجاعته الهادئة الثابتة، ويكرر على مسامعنا مرة أخرى معرفة رئيس الكهنة له، ليمهد لحديثه مكاناً واثقأ في إيماننا، كمن يتكلم عن سماع ورؤيا. 
‏بينما اتجه بطرس إلى جماعة الخدم والعبيد، واندس بهدوء بينهم، راضياً أن يكون كأحد المتفرجين، أو عل الأقل من الذين لا يعنيهم أمر«هذا الرجل». كان هذا قد استقر في قرارة نفسه، كقرار لم يستطع أن يخفيه، لما اضطر أن يعلن عن علاقته «بهذا الرجل». 
أ- «فأنكر قائلاً لست أدري ولا أفهم ما تقولين.» (مر68:14) 
ب- «فابتدأ يلعن ويحلف أني لا أعرف هذا الرجل الذي تقولون عنه.» (مر17:14) 
‏لقد ارتضى بطرس أن يجلس بين الناكرين، فأنكر. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 ديسمبر 2017)

*17:18   فَقَالَتِ الْجَارِيَةُ الْبَوَّابَةُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنْ تلاَمِيذِ هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ؟» قَالَ ذَاكَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا».
​ولج بطرس داخل الدار بشيء من الإر تباك، وكمن يريد أن يخفي شخصيته، ولكن البوابة تفرست فيه في ضوء مصباحها الخافت, وتطلعت إلى شكله وعينيه، وكانت على شي ء كثير من الذكاء والفراسة، فخمنت، وأصابت الحقيقة. وفي تساؤل غير وائق بادرته بسرعة: «ألست أنت أيضأ من تلاميذ هذا الإنسان؟. لم تقصد البوابة شيئاً غير وضعه في موضعه، إنها مجرد بوابة. فقولها «أيضاً» يفيد أنها كانت قد تعرفت على القديس يوحنا أولأ أنه تلميذ «هذا الإنسان». وها هي ترى القديس يوحنا يترفق بزميله، فكيف لا يكون تلميذ هذا الإنسان أيضاً؟ هنا خانت بطرس شجاعته وارتج عليه الأمر, بحث فلم يجد في خزانة إيمانه حبة خردل. ولمح من بعيد صورة ملخس بين العبيد الواقين، أو تصور ذلك، فأخذته الرعدة، وبسرعة أراد أن ينفي عنه كل شيء: «لست أنا». وكأنه التقط الاستنكارمن فم البوابة: «ألسث أنث؟»، وحوله إلى جواب: «لست أنا». لقد سهلت عليه الرد، كالحية التي أغوت حواء. 
«لست أنا»: في لغة إنجيل القديس يوحنا، هذا القول هو النقيض البغيض للقول المحبوب المُهاب لاسم المسيح ووجوده «أنا هو». لقد ألغى القدير بطرسص بقوله هذا وجوده وكيانه, لأنه فقدهما في الحقيقة لما أنكر تلمذته لذاك الذي يستمد منه وجوده وكيانه!!! 
‏أما القديس يوحنا فتجاسر ودخل ليكون بجوار الرب، فكان كمن ارتكن إل حصن؛ وأما القديس بطرس فاكتفى أن يكون بعيداً بين البعداء فزل، ولكن أن يتبع بطرس المسيح ولو من بعيد، أفضل من أن يظل بعيداً ولا يتبعه!!! وكان ممكناً بعد أن تعرفوا على بطرس أنه كان في البستان، ولولا قليل لعرفوا أنه هو صاحب السيف، أن يوقعوا به أذية ومهانة، ولكن: «ولكني طلبت من أجلك ...» (لو32:22)، كانت صلاة المسيح من أجله حصناً حصيناً ومجنا وسراً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 ديسمبر 2017)

*18:18  وَكَانَ الْعَبِيدُ وَالْخُدَّامُ وَاقِفِينَ وَهُمْ قَدْ أَضْرَمُوا جَمْراً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ بَرْدٌ وَكَانُوا يَصْطَلُونَ وَكَانَ بُطْرُسُ وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ يَصْطَلِي.​
‏لقد انسحب القائد والجند ولم يتبق إلا عبيد رؤساء الكهنة وضباط الحراسة اليهود، هؤلاء تجمعوا معاً في فسحة الدار في الدور الأرضي، وأضرموا جمراً، أي أوقدوا فحماً وليس خشباً. ومعروف أنه في أيام القمح في 14 نيسان، غالباً يكون الجو دافئاً إلا في بعض السنين. لهذا يقول القديس يوحنا: «لأنه كان برد» ، معتبراً أن ذلك كان على غير المعتاد. 
‏أما ذكر الجمر المتقد وهو يتلألأ ويرسل وهجه المنير هنا وهناك، فلأنه هو الذي فضح بطرس في الحقيقة. لأن الذي ينقل لنا هذا المشهد بدقة ليس القديس يوحنا بعد، لأنه دخل إلى مقر المحاكمة ولم يعد يعرف ماذا حدث كشاهد عيان، ولكن هنا يعطينا القديس لوقا ما سمعه من شهود عيان هكذا: «ولما أضرموا ناراً في وسط الدار وجلسوا معاً، جلس بطرس بينهم، فرأته جارية (البوابة عنمد القديس يوحنا) جالساً عند النار (أي في مواجهة نور الجمر). فتفرست فيه، وقالت: وهذا كان معه» (لو56:22). لقد ساعد نور الجمر على التعرف على شخصية بطرس. 
‏ويكتل لنا القديس مرقس في إنجيله، على لسان القديس بطرس نفسه, حسب التقليد: «فلما رأت بطرس يستدفىء، نظرت إليه وقالت: وأنت كنت مع يسوع الناصري. فأنكر قائلاً: لست أدري ولا أفهم ما تقولين. وخرج خارجاً إلى الدهليز» (الطرقة الخارجية بين الفسحة الوسطى والباب), فصاح الديك. فرأته الجارية أيضاً وابتدأت تقول للحاضرين: إن هذا منهم، فأنكر أيضاً. وبعد قليل أيضاً قال الحاضرون لبطرس: حقاً أنت منهم، لأنك جليلي أيضاً، ولغتك تشبه لغتهم، فابتدأ يلعن ويحلف أني لا أعرف هذا الرجل الذي تقولون عنه. وصاح الديك ثانية، فتذكر بطرس القول الذي قاله له يسوع: إنك قبل أن يصيح الديك مرتين تنكرني ثلاث مرات. فلما تفكر به بكى.» (مر67:14-72). 
‏واضح من رواية القديس مرقس أن بطرس لم يغادر دار رئيس الكهنة، بل كان أسفل الدار يصطلي، والمسيح فوق يُحاكم، أولاً عند حنان، ثم عند رئيس الكهنة قيافا وبالتال السنهدريم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 ديسمبر 2017)

*19:18  فَسَأَلَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ يَسُوعَ عَنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ وَعَنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ.​
«شهود زور يقومون, وعما لم أعلم يسألوني.» (11:35) 
«لو لم أكن قد جئت وكلمتهم، لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فليس لهم عزر في خطيتهم.» (يو22:15) 
‏الكلام هنا يتبع مباشرة الآية (14)، أي بعد أن أجرى حنان تحقيقه غير الرسمى، وهذا واضح من تعقيب القديس يوحنا في نهاية تحقيق قيافا، إذ يقول مستدركاً: «وكان حنان قد أرسله موثقاً إلى قيافا رئيس الكهنة.» (يو24:18) 
‏قيافا رئيس الكهة يبدأ تحقيقه الرسمي بكل دقة وتريب حسب الأصول القضائية تماماً. نعم، لأنه بقدر ما يكون الحكم المعد مسبقاً غير عادل وغير معقول بالمرة, بقدر ما تكون إجراءات المحاكمة غاية في الدقة وحسب الأصول بكل انضباط. هذه سنة المحققين المفسدين, وفلسفة القضاة الذين لا يخشون الله ولا الضمير, حينما ينوون تعريج القضاء والتدليس على الضمير, يستمعون للدفاع بكل انتباه ويناقشون المتهم بكل حرص وأدب, ويطيلون فرص الدفاع ويكررون نظر القضية في جلسات تلو جلسات دون تعب أو تململ. ثم ينطقون بالحكم الظالم الغاشم المتعنت بأقل كلمات وفي أدب جم, ثم يشرحون أسبابه بإسهاب وبمنطق القضاء العادل الذي يخشى الله والحق والتاريخ. هكذا حققوا مع المسيح بكل اهتمام, وقتلوه بغير اكتراث. 
رئيس الكهنة سأل المسيح عن «تلاميذه» أولاً، ثم عن «تعليمه». لم يكن القصد معرفة من هم تلاميذه لأنهم كانوا يعرفونهم، والقديس يوحنا يقف كعينة فاخرة من هذه الزمرة. ولكنه كان يسأل عن مدى العلاقة التي تربطه بتلاميذه، لأن بيت القصيد في التهمة والاتهام أنه جعل نفسه «ابن الله» وبالتال فهو, بحسب ادعائهم هذا, يكون فوق السلطة الكهنوتية والراكب فوق رؤوسهم! وتلاميذه هم، والأمر كذلك، رؤساء كهنة بالدرجة الأولى والقيمون على الرسالة وانتشارها والمعلمون المنوط بهم تعليم الشعب. هذا أمر يخص رئيس الكهنة من الاتهام. أما الإعداد لتقديم الاتهام للرومان، فلأنه «المسيح الملك», فتلاميذه بالتال يكونون هم الحكام والقواد والمنوط بهم القيام بالثورة. هذا دور التلاميذ الذي يسأل عنه. 
‏أما من جهة «تعليمه» فقد جمع مسبقاً من فم المسيح ما يكفي لتغطية الحكم بالرجم، وأعطى آنئذ علامة التزكية للطق بالحكم فيما بعد بأن «شق ملابسه» أمام السنهدريم، حب التقليد القضائي. وهو الآن يريد المزيد ليستوفي من فمه مسببات الحكم. 
‏ولكن المسيح فوت عليه البند الأول من جهة تلاميذه، فلم يلتفت إليه أصلاً، لأن مبدأ المسيح الذي حرص عليه منذ البدء: «أن لا يهلك منهم أحد» (يو39:6؛ 12:17). ثم ابتدأ المسيح يهاجم فكرة التعليم السري، التي يدور حولها قيافا، وكأنها خطة خفية عن مملكة وملكوت يعده بالشفرة، ليعلنه في الوقت المناسب لينصب نفسه «مسيا الملك». وهذا من واقع الاتهام الذي قدمه ليبلاطس، كما جاء في إنجيل القديس لوقا: «ويمنع أن تُعطى جزية لقيصر، قائلاً إنه هو مسيح ملك» (لو2:23). وهذا هو الذي حدا ببيلاطس أن يسأله, كما جاء في إنجيل القديس يوحنا: «ودعا يسوع وقال له: أنت ملك اليهود» (يو33:18). هنا واضح أن القديس يوحنا يكمل ويشرح عرضاً ما جاء في إنجيل القديس لوقا. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 ديسمبر 2017)

*20: 18  أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا كَلَّمْتُ الْعَالَمَ علاَنِيَةً. أَنَا عَلَّمْتُ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَفِي الْهَيْكَلِ حَيْثُ يَجْتَمِعُ الْيَهُودُ دَائِماً. وَفِي الْخَفَاءِ لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ بِشَيْءٍ».​
«أنا كلمت ... أنا علمت»:  واضح كيف أن المسيح لكي يفوت على قيافا الإجابة عن «التلاميذ»، ابتدأ يركز بصورة قوية وشامخة على نفسه: «فأنا ... أنا» تحمل المجاهرة القوية الصلبة والشجاعة. 
‏ويلاحظ أن كلمة «أنا كلمت ... أنا علمت», يجيء كل منهما في التصريف الكامل المنتهي (الماضي التام) لتمهد لآخر كلمة قالها، بعد التطبيق العملي على الصليب, لكل ما قال وعلم: «قد اكمل.» (يو30:19) 
‏كما يتضح من مجيء كلمة «أنا كلمت» قبل «أنا علمت», أن التعليم الذي يسأل عنه قيافا لم يكن سرياً ولا بالشفرة أو الرموز، بل بالكلام العلني الحر، المسموع والمفهوم لدى «العالم», وكلمة «العالم» هنا تشمل كل درجات الناس بلا تمييز, تلاميذ وغير تلاميذ: «كما قلت لليهود ... أقول لكم أنتم الآن» (يو33:13). والعلنية التي يفتخر بها المسيح، تجيء موبخة وفاضحة للسرية التي اتخذها قيافا ومن معه في خطة القبض عليه والتخابر السري مع يهوذا ودفع الثمن له! وتدبير هذه المحكمة وجمع شهود الزور. ثم يعود المسيح ويخصص تعاليمه لكل العالم على مستوى العلانية في البيوت والشوارع إلى: «أنا علمت كل حين في المجمع, وفي الهيكل, حيث يجتمع اليهود, وفي الخفاء لم أتكلم بشيء». لاحظ هنا تأكيد المسيح على موضوع «الخفاء». 
‏واضح أن المسيح يقدم نفسه كمعلم دولة أولاً على مستوى «العالم»، ثم معلم الشعب اليهودي كافة بكل فئاته، حيث استمع إليه رؤساء كهنة وكتبة وفريسيون، خاطبهم وخاطبوه وناقشهم وناقشوه. إذن، لم يكن معلم جماعة، أو شيخ طريقة، أو صاحب مذهب, أو إمام شيعة، بل هو الناطق بكلمة الله في كل مكان وزمان ولكل إنسان! 
‏«وفي الخفاء لم أتكلم بشيء»: «لم أتكلم بالخفاء في مكان من الأرض مظلم. لم أقل لنسل يعقوب باطلاً اطلبوني. أنا الرب متكلم بالصدق، مخبر بالاستقامة.» (إش19:45) 
إن أقوى ما كان في تعاليم المسيح وإعلاناته هي «العلانية», بل وأقوى إعلان نطقه كان لقيافا هذا عينه، حينما توسل إليه مستحلفا بالله: «والذين أمسكوا يسوع، مضوا به إلى قيافا رئيس الكهنة ... وقال له: أستحلفك بالله الحي أن تقول لنا: هل أنت المسيح ابن الله, قال له يسوع أنت قلت (أو نعم كما قلت)؛ وأيضاً أقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً على سحاب السماء.» (مت57:26-64) 
‏وفي إنجيل القديس مرقس جاءت العلانية صارخة: «فسأله رئيس الكهنة أيضاً وقال له أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك؟ فقال يسوع: أنا هو. وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتيأ في سحاب السماء.» (مر61:14-62‏) 
‏بل ولم يصرح المسيح قط أن ما يعلم به يبقى في الخفاء: «الذي أقوله لكم في الظلمة قولوه في النور، والذي تسمعونه في الأذن، نادوا به على السطوح» (مت27:10‏). المسيح هنا يشجب كل تعليم سري، لأن كل تعليم سري يخلو من الحق. أما الحق فهو علم العلانية ومعرفة النور, ويكفي أن يقول المسيح كمعلم: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة» (يو6:14). على الجبل علم، وفي الطريق علم، وفي البيوت وفي الخلاء وفي القفر وعلى شاطىء البحر وأمام القبر علم! بالليل مع نيقوديموس الذي آثر الظلام علم، وفي منتصف النهار ضرب ميعاده مع السامرية وعلم، وعلى مدى النهار كله وحتى خار الشعب, علم وأطعم. اختار السبوت للمجامع، والأعياد للهيكل. وما قاله هنا وهناك سمعناه كلنا، وفي كل مكان، وفي الدنيا كلها الآن. وحديث القلب الخاص جداً في العلية لتلاميذه, الذين أحبهم إلى المنتهى, على العشاء الأخير، صار حديثنا، بل صار إنجيلنا، بل صار طقسنا نرتل به، ونسبح, ونهذ فيه الليل مع النهار! 
‏هذه الإجابة التي رد بها المسيح على سؤال قيافا، نسمعها بصورة أخرى يقولها المسيح لبعثة قيافا عينه، التي تسلحت بالسيوف والعصي للقبض عليه كما على مجرم ثائر ضد الأمة، هكذا: «فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم: كأنه على لص خرجتم بسيوف وعصي لتأخذوني. كل يوم كنت معكم في الهيكل أُعلم, ولم تمسكوني، ولكن لكي تكمل الكتب» (مر48:14-49). وكأن قيافا أراد، ببعثة القبض عليه، أن يصوره بصورة المجرم الثائر. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 ديسمبر 2017)

*21:18  لِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُنِي أَنَا؟ اِسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ قَدْ سَمِعُوا مَاذَا كَلَّمْتُهُمْ. هُوَذَا هَؤُلاَءِ يَعْرِفُونَ مَاذَا قُلْتُ أَنَا».​
‏واضح جداً من قول المسيح هذا أنه، في الحقيقة، إنما كان يخاطب السامعين أنفسهم!! رؤساء ‏الكهنة والمحققين. يخاطب, إن لم يكن شجاعتهم ليدلوا بشهادتهم لو أرادوا, هذا لو كانت لهم حرية الإرادة, فضمائرهم!! ثم أنه في قول المسيح هذا، رجعة قانونية على المحقق المتحامل المدلس. فبحسب القانون اليهودي، يلزم حضور شهود الدفاع أولاً لتبرئة ذمة المتهم! هو هنا يطلب شهود الإيجاب, أي يطلب تعديل وضع المحكمة!! فالوضع القانوني الصحيح في المحاكمات اليهودية العريقة في القدم أن المتهم بريء إلى أن تثبت إدانته. ولكن المسيح كان، في قرارة نفسه ولسان حاله, قد أكمل التعليم والأجوبة والشهادة والبراهين الكلامية التعليمية والإعجارية, والوقت لم يعد وقت شهادة وسؤال وجواب، ولكن هي شدة وضيق كان عليه أن يجوزها في صمت, لو أمكن! 
‏ثم أليس هو الذي تكلم جهرا أمام مجلس السنهدريم معلناً بنوته لله وصدق مسيانيته؟ واننا، في الحقيقة, نلمح في قول المسيح: «لماذا تسألني»، رفضاً مقنعاً للاجابة، وهو ما نسمعه في الأناجيل الأخرى أنه صمت وأنه لم يرد بشيء!! «فقام رئيس الكهنة في الوسط، وسأل يسوع قائلاً: أما تجيب بشيء ماذا يشهد به هؤلاء عليك. أما هو فكان ساكتاً، ولم يجب بشيء.» (مر61:14-62؛ مت62:26-63)
‏ثم كيف يجيب المسيح على قاض صمم وأعلن عن قتله؟ 
‏لقد أعيي رئيس الكهنة, لكي يجمع شهادات زور, فلم يوفق أبداً: «وكان رؤساء الكهنة والشيوخ والمجمع كله يطلبون شهادة زور على يسوع، لكي يقتلوه, فلم يجدوا» (مت59:26-60‏), «لأن كثيرين شهدوا عليه زوراً، ولم تتفق شهادتهم.» (مر56:14‏) 
ولكن حينما حل دور الشهادة للحق أمام المجمع عن بنوته لل, وأمام بيلاطس عن ملكوته، أجاب الإجابة القاطعة: «وشهد الاعتراف الحسن»، وهو الأمر الذي صار من صلب إيماننا: «أوصيك أمام الله الذي يحيي الكل والمسيح يسوع الذي شهد لدى بيلاطس البنطي بالاعتراف الحسن» (1تى13:6) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 ديسمبر 2017)

*22:18  وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا لَطَمَ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْخُدَّامِ كَانَ وَاقِفاً قَائِلاً: «أَهَكَذَا تُجَاوِبُ رَئِيسَ الْكَهَنَةِ؟».​
‏لقد سجل إشعياء النبي هذا المنظر قبل أن يحدث بستمائة سنة وصوره أروع تصوير: «بذلت ظهري للضاربين، وخدتي للناتفين (في السبعينية «للطم»، وجهي لم أستر عن العار والبصاق» (إش6:50)، [وخديك أهملتهما للطم] (القداس الغريغوري القبطي) 
‏لم يكن العبد أسوأ من سيده, فلو كان رئيس الكهنة «الاضعف» احترم حقوق المتهم بحسب القانون, ما تجرأ العبد ومد يده على رئيس الكهنة «الأعظم». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 ديسمبر 2017)

*23:18  أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيّاً فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ وَإِنْ حَسَناً فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي؟».​
‏المسيح هنا لا يرد على العبد, بل على قيافا حامي التوراة، وهل أعطت التوراة هذا العبد علة هذا التعدي: «لا تسب الله، ولا تلعن رئيساً في شعبك» (خر28:22), وقد قرأها القديس بولس «رئيس شعبك لا تقل فيه سوءاً» (أع5:23). فالمسيح هنا يسأل رئيس المحكمة الذي رأى ووافق على اللطم. إن القانون يقول: «لا تقل سوءاً», فما هو هذا السوء الذي تكلمت به حتى تعطي لعبدك الحق في الاساءة؟ وأنا لم أتكلم سوءاً, بل حسناً!! لقد احتسب المسيح هذه الإساءة, دون سبب, أنها مخلة بإجراءات المحاكمة وخروجاً على القانون والتوراة. وتجدر الاشارة هنا، إلى أن القانون اليهودي ينص على أنه ليس للقاضي الحق إلا ليطرح المذنب، إذا ثبت عليه الذنب، ثم يأمر بعد ذلك بالجلد في حدود كرامة الانسان «لئلا يُحتقر في عينيك»!!! 
+ «إذا كانت خصومة بين أناس، وتقدموا إلى القضاء ليقضي القضاة بينهم فليبرروا البار, ويحكموا على المذنب. فإن كان المذنب مستوجب الضرب, يطرحه القاضي، ويجلدونه أمامه على قدر ذنبه بالعدد. أربعين يجلده، لا تزد، لئلا إذا زاد في جلده على هذه ضربات كثيرة, يحتقر أخوك في عينيك.» (تث1:25-4) 
‏ولكن كان هذا مبتدأ الأوجاع، فقد زحفت ساعة الظمة، وتحرك العقرب على يد هذا العبد المتعوس، وبعد ذلك وبتحريض من رئيس الكهنة، أكملت الآلام، كما جاء في الأناجيل الأخرى: 
+ «حيث اجتمع الكتبة والشيوخ (أعضاء السنهدريم)... ها قد سمعتم تجديفه ماذا ترون. فأجابوا وقالوا: إنه مستوجب الموت. حينئذ بصقوا في وجهه, ولكموه, وآخرون لطموه قائلين: تنبأ لنا أيها السيح من ضربك.» (مت65:26-68) 
+ «فابتدأ قوم يبصقون عليه, ويغطون وجهه، ويلكمونه ويقولون له: تنبأ. وكان الخدام يلطمونه.» (مر65:14)
‏+ «والرجال الذين كانوا ضابطين يسوع، كانوا يستهزئون به وهم يجلدونه. وغطوه وكانوا يضربون وجهه ويسألونه قائلين: تنبأ من هو الذي ضربك؟ وأشياء أخرى كثيرة, كانوا يقولون عليه، مجدفين.» (لو63:22-65‏) 
‏وقد انقسمت الآلام والتعديات على المسيح إلى ما كان منها قبل النطق بالحكم من فم قيافا، وما بعد النطق بالحكم, أي بعد انتهاء المحاكمة. وكانت التي قبل النطق بالحكم هي السبة العظمى في القانون اليهودي، ودلالة قاطعة على أن المحاكمة كانت على مستوى التشفي. (كثيرين تساءلوا لماذا لم يدر المسيح الخد الآخر حينما لُطم على الخد الأول؟ يرد على ذلك القديس أغسطينوس قائلاً: [إن وصايا المسيح لا تتتم بالجسد، ولكن باستعداد القلب, لأنه يمكن أن إنساناً غاضباً حاقداً يحول الخد الآخر. ولكن كم يكون من الأفضل للإنسان أن يكون في ملء السلام الداخلي، ليرد بجواب فيه الحق, وبهدوء الفكر يمسك نفسه باستعداد لاحتمال آلام أكثر تأتي عليه].)
لماذا؟ إشعياء يتأمل ويتعجب والروح يجيب! 
+ «مخزول من الناس، رجل أوجاع, ومختبر الحزن... محتقر فلم نعتد به! 
نحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً... 
لكن: أحزاننا حملها, وأوجاعنا تحملها, .. مجررح لأجل معاصينا, مسحوق لأجل آثامنا. تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره (كدمات أو رضوض أو سحق) شُفينا! ظُلم, أما هو فتذلل, ولم يفتح فاه؛ كشاة تُساق إلى الذبح... 
‏ضُرت من أجل ذنب شعبي... على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً، ولم يكن في فمه غش! 
‏أما الرب فسُر بأن يسحقه بالحزن. إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم.» (إش3:53-10) 
‏الأن أدركت لماذا ضُرب المسيح بالكف على وجهه, فأسرع ينفي عن نفسه نفياً باتاً أنه يستحق اللطم! لكي يصير عار اللطم الذي كان علي أن أحتمله, احتمله وجهه ثمناً مدفوعاً عن عاري أنا, وأتبرأ عن اللطم الذي أستحقه لتأديبي، ألم يقل إشعياء، «تأديب سلامنا عليه» (إش53:5) 
‏الآن فهمت لماذا عرض المسيح وجهه للبصاق!! إنه ثمن فضيحتي الذي ستر به خزيي. ‏اقشعري يا نفسي وارتعدى, فعارك حمله على وجهه لطماً وبصاقاً، ليجعلك بلا لوم أمامه. ليس مجاناً اغتسلنا بل تقدسنا بل تبررنا, ‏بل بالثمن الغالي الذي تقشعر منه السماء والأرض معاً.  
‏أربعون جلدة إلا واحدة, تحملها على ظهره الغض بتأوهات وأنين وآلام مبرحة, واللحم يتهرأ والدم يتفجر, والعقوبة أصلاً هي عقوبتى, فالجناية جنايتى, والذنب ذنبي, والتعدي صنعته حماقتي. 
‏ذوبي يا نفسي خجلاً, وانطرحي إلى الأرض, وعفري وجهك بالتراب, فالثمن المدفوع لتبرئتك لا تطيقه السماء, والأرض كلها تميد من تحته! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 ديسمبر 2017)

*24:18  وَكَانَ حَنَّانُ قَدْ أَرْسَلَهُ مُوثَقاً إِلَى قَيَافَا رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ.​
‏هذه الأية ليس موضعها هنا، لكنها أتت استدراكية، استدرك بها الكاتب ما كان يجب أن يقوله قبل البدء في المحاكمة أمام قيافا قبل الآية: «فسأل رئيس الكهنة يسوع...» (يو19:18)، لأن حنان أنهى تحقيقاته المبدئية قبل أن يرسله «موثقاً» إلى قيافا. وكلمة «موثقاً» هي الإشارة الوحيدة للادانة. 
‏وإلى هنا تكون قد تمت التحقيقات المبدئية أمام «حنان» شكلياً، ثم التحقيقات التسجيلية في مضابط الجلسة أمام قيافا ومجلس السنهدريم. على أن التقليد اليهودي والتقليد المسيحي معاً، لا يقول أي منهما أن المسيح حوكم أمام السنهدريم رسمياً، وهي التحقيقات التي انتهت بتمزيق رئيس الكهنة ثوبه إعلاناً عن تجديف سجله على المسيح زوراً، وأشهد عليه السنهدريم, وهيج الأعضاء، فقاموا على المسيح وصنعوا به كل ما أرادوا. وهذا جاء في إنجيل القديس مرقس من الآية 55 حتى الآية 65 من الأصحاح الرابع عشر. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 ديسمبر 2017)

*25:18  وَسِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ كَانَ وَاقِفاً يَصْطَلِي. فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَلَسْتَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ؟» فَأَنْكَرَ ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: «لَسْتُ أَنَا».​
‏هذا الإنكار هو الثاني لبطرس، وقد تم في نهاية التحقيقات أمام حنان، وكان الداعي لهذا الانكار هو بمناسبة ظهور الممسيح موثقاً، وهو يمر محروسا بالخدم مم مكان حنان إلى مكان قيافا، إذ كانت فرصة جديدة للخدم، لإعادة النظر في هذا الغريب الجالس وسطهم دون أن يتعرفوا عليه.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 ديسمبر 2017)

*26:18  قَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ عَبِيدِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَهُوَ نَسِيبُ الَّذِي قَطَعَ بُطْرُسُ أُذْنَهُ: «أَمَا رَأَيْتُكَ أَنَا مَعَهُ فِي الْبُسْتَانِ؟»​
‏هنا تظهر إمكانيات القديس يوحنا في التعرف على أهل بيت رئيس الكهنة وخدامه, التي تشير إلى احتمال شديد للقرابة أكثر منها للمعرفة عند بيت رئيس الكهنة. كانت هذه اللفتة من نسيب ملخس مرعبة بالنسبة للقديس بطرس، لذلك أسرع في النفي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 ديسمبر 2017)

*27:18  فَأَنْكَرَ بُطْرُسُ أَيْضاً. وَلِلْوَقْتِ صَاحَ الدِّيكُ.​
‏هذا هو الإنكار الثالث لبطرس، والآن وقد تم العدد المتفق عليه، إذ صاح الديك بالفعل! هنا، في هذه اللحظة, كانت قد تمت المحاكمة أمام قيافا والسنهدريم، وخرج يسوع موثقاً في طريقه لبيلاطس، وكان لابد أن يمر بالفسحة التى في الدور الأرضي التي كان بطرس واقفاً فيها مع الخدم يصطلي. وكان تدبير الله للخلاص أن مر الرب بجوار القديس بطرس في اللحظة التي أنكر فيها، فصاح الديك، ونظر إليه، فانتبه بطرس وقرأ ما في عيني الرب، هذا بحسب إنجيل القديس لوقا: «فقال بطرس: يا إنسان، لست أعرف ما تقول. وفي الحال, بينما هو يتكلم صاح الديك. فالتفت الرب ونظر إلى بطرس. فتذكر بطرس كلام الرب، كيف قال له إنك قبل أن يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات، فخرج بطرس إلى خارج، وبكى بكاء مراً.» (لو60:22-62)
‏أما القديس يوحنا, فبحسب أسلوبه المحافظ جداً, لم يشأ أن يورد أي إشارة لإدانة القديس بطرس، أو الحط من كرامته, شأنه في ذلك مع بطرس شأنه مع جميع التلاميذ الذين كانوا موضع تكريم دائماً في إنجيل القديس يوحنا. 
‏وواضح أن اهتمام القديس يوحنا في تسجيل حادثة إنكار بطرس، ومثل تسجيله لبقية الحوادث، كان منصباً على توجيه النظر ناحية لاهوت المسيح، وكيف تم ما قاله المسيح لبطرس بالحرف الواحد: «وقلت لكم الآن قبل أن يكون، حتى متى كان تؤمنون.» ‏(يو29:14) 
‏«لا تحرف حق فقيرك في دعواه. ابتعد عن كلام الكذب، ولا تقتل البريء والبار، لأني لا أبرر المذنب.» (خر6:23-7) 
»‏هكذا قال رب الجنود قائلاً: اقضوا قضاء الحق واعملوا إحساناً ورحمة، كل إنسان مح أخيه، ولا تظلموا... ولا يفكر أحد منكم شراً على أخيه فى قلبكم, فأبوا أن يصغوا، وأعطوا كتفاً معاندة, وثقلوا آذانهم عن السمح... فجاء غضب عظيم من عند رب الجنود. فكان كما نادى هو، فلم يسمعوا، كذلك ينادون هم فلا أسمع، قال رب الجنود، وأعصفهم إلى كل الأمم الذين لم يعرفوهم. فخربت الأرض وراءهم, لا ذاهب ولا آئب، فجعلوا الأرض البهجة خراباً.» (زك9:7-14) 
‏في ختام رواية محاكمة المسيح أمام رؤساء الكهنة, ومجلس السنهدريم من الباطن , لا نعثر على قرار واضح أجرى عليه التصويت، ولا حتى إجراءات قانونية واضحة. وهذا ما لا يخفى على القارىء, أن رؤساء الكهنة ومجلس السنهدريم لم يكن له أي سلطة قضائية للمحاكمة أو لإصدار قرارات في عهد الحكم الروماني: «لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحداً» (يو31:18). وكل ما عملوه هو الإنتهاء إلى قرار موحد يستطيعون تقديمه لبيلاطس، ليحكم لهم بمقتضاه، إن أمكن. فالمسألة كانت مجرد اجتهاد بالنسبة لهم، وقد استخدموا كافة وسائل الضغط والترغيب، ثم الإرهاب ليبلغوا إلى غايتهم
وقد كشف بيلاطس العوامل النفسية الواضحة والصارخة التي حركتهم ضد المسيح، والتي استخلصها من قضيتهم ودعواهم، فوق كل صراخهم وإدعاءاتهم: «لأنه عرف أن رؤساء الكهنة كانوا قد أسلموه حسداً» (مر10:25). كما كشف بيلاطس على عدم استنادهم على أي أدلة واضحة أو صادقة لإقامة هذه الدعوى برمتها، وبالتالى المطالبة بصلبه. 
1- شهادة بيلاطس ثلاث مرات بعدم وجود علة واحدة في المسيح (يو38:18؛ 4:19-6‏).
2- «وأى شر عمل؟ فكانوا يزدادون صراخاً قائلين ليصلب.» (مت23:27) 
3- «فلما رأى بيلاطس أنه لا ينفع شيئاً، بل بالحري يحدث شغب، أخذ ماء وغسل ‏يديه قدام الجميع قائلاً: إني بريء من دم هذا البار, أبصروا أنتم.» (مت24:27) 
4- أتريدون أن اطلق لكم ملك اليهود.» (مر9:15‏) 
5- «قد قدمتم إلي هذا الإنسان كمن يفسد الشعب، وها أنا قد فحصت قدامكم ولم أجد في هذا الإنسان عله مما تشتكون به عليه, ولا هيرودس أيضاً لأني أرسلتكم إليه. وها لا شيء يستحق الموت صٌنع منه.»(لو14:23-15) 
6- «فقال لهم ثالثة: فأي شر عمل هذا؟ إني لا أجد فيه علة للموت.» (لو22:23) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 ديسمبر 2017)

*ب- المحاكمة الثانية: أمام المحكمة المدنية. (28:18-16:19
الملك السماوي أمام الحاكم الروماني​
‏يختص إنجيل القديس يوحنا بمفرده بالكشف عن التحقيقات الخاصة التي أجراها بيلاطس مع المسيح في غياب اليهود، وقد جاءت على مرتين (33:18-37؛ 8:19-11) 
‏ولكننا نسمع عنها باختصار بالغ في رواية القديس متى 11:27. كما تأتي عرضاً كمسلمة من المسلمات الإيمانية العالية القيمة جداً في وصية القديس بولس الرسول الأخيرة لتيموثاوس هكذا: «أوصيك أمام الله الذي يُحيي الكل, والمسيح يسوع، الذي شهد لدى بيلاطس البنطي بالاعتراف الحسن» (اتي13:6‏). من هذا نستنتج أن القديس يوحنا يلزم أن يكون قد رافق المسيح ودخل معه دار الولاية، وربما كان هذا أسهل بكثير من دخوله مع المسيح دار رئيس الكهنة. كما يتضح ذلك أيضاً هن شرح للقديس يوحنا للغة بيلاطس سواء لليهود أو للمسيح، فقد كانت بوضوح واسهاب, في حين أن ما ورد في الثلاثة الأناجيل عما تم لدى بيلاطس كان باختصار وبدون ترتيب.
ورواية القديس يوحنا لمحاكمة المسيح لدى بيلاطس يمكن تقسيمها إلى فواصل واضحة؛ ما تم منها داخل دار الولاية (البريتوريون) وما تم منها خارج الدار: 
الجزء الأول: خارج دار الولاية؛ ‏وفيه طالب بيلاطس اليهود بنفاذ حكم الإعدام الذي نطقوه (28:18-32). 
‏الجزء الثاني: داخل دار الولاية؛ «الاعتراف الحسن». المسيح ملك (33:18-37‏). 
الجزء الثالث: خارج دار الولاية؛ الإعلان الأول عن براءة المسيح؛ وموضووع باراباس (38:18-40). 
‏الجزء الرابع: داخل دار الولاية؛ ‏الحكم بالجلد والاستهزاء الأول (1:19-3‏). 
الجزء الخامس:خارج دار الولاية؛ الإعلان الثاني والثالث عن براءة المسيح: «هوذا الإنسان»,«ابن الله»(4:19-7). 
‏الجزء السادس: داخل دار الولاية؛ مصدر السلطان والخطية الأعظم (8:19-11). 
الجزء السابع: خارج دار الولاية؛ ‏تهديد القاضي, يحيا قيصر, وليمت المسيح (12:19-16). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 ديسمبر 2017)

*الجزء الأول من سير القضية
خارج دار الولاية (28:18-32)
‏بيلاطس واليهود. المطالبة بالإعدام والرد بالرفض
28:18   ثُمَّ جَاءُوا بِيَسُوعَ مِنْ عِنْدِ قَيَافَا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَكَانَ صُبْحٌ. وَلَمْ يَدْخُلُوا هُمْ إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ لِكَيْ لاَ يَتَنَجَّسُوا فَيَأْكُلُونَ الْفِصْحَ.​
‏إن آخر مرحلة عبر عليها المسيح في المحاكمة لدى رئيس الكهنة كانت باشتراك جميع رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ إلشعب حيث قرروا قتله، وذلك حسب رواية إنجيل القديى متى: «ولما كان الصباح، تشاور جميع رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب على يسوع حتى يقتلوه، فأوثقوه، ومضوا به، ودفعوه إلى بيلاطس البنطى الوالي.» (مت1:27-2‏) 
‏كانت أحكام اليهود, مهما أخذت من رسميات, بلا قوة وغير قابلة للتنفيذ بدون السلطة الرومانية. أما دار الولاية, فبالرغم من أنه كان لها مقر رسمي في قصر خاص كان قد بناه هيرودس الملك على التلال الغربية الشمالية لمدينة أورشليم، إلا أن المعروف أن بيلاطس كان مقرة المؤقت في قلعة أنطونيا في الشمال الشرقي، لأن مقره الدائم كان في مدينة قيصرية. إلا أنه كان ينتقل من مقره الرسمي إلى أورشليم في الأعياد، ليشرف بنفسه على الأمن والنظام، لأن المدينة حينذاك تكون مكتظة باليهود الآتين من الشتات، الذين بيلخ عددهم في الفصح ما يقرب من ثلاثة ملايين. 
‏«وكان صبح (الفجر)»:  هذا التعبير الروماني يقابله في تقسيم الزمن اليهودي، الهزيع الرابع من الليل (ويبدأ من الساعة الثالثة بعد نصف الليل حتى الساعة السادسة صباحاً). ومعروف في القانون اليهودي أنه ‏تحظر إصدار حكم بالموت أثناء الليل. 
‏وهكذا عُقد السنهدريم بكامل هيئته في الصباح، ليوافقوا على حكم الليل، لمجرد استيفاء الشكليات القانونية، وهذا هو العبث, عين العبث, بروح القانون. 
‏ولكن ظل القرار الذي أخذوه بالإجماع في الصباح مخالفاً لنص القانون اليهودي، وهو أن حكماً بالموت لا يصدر في يوم المحاكمة، إذ لا بد أن يؤجل إلى يوم آخر غير يوم المحاكمة. ولكنهم، باعتبارهم الهيئة العليا المهيمنة على الشئون القانونية، أعطت لنفسها الحرية أن تعبث بالقانون، ظناً منها أنه لن يوجد من يؤاخذها. ولكن العالم كله، وكل جيل, وفي كل أمة، يشهد الآن على فساد ذمة القضاة اليهود الذين تولوا الحكم على يسوع. 
‏ذهبوا إلى دار الولاية في وقت مبكر للغاية، مع أن القانون الروماني ينص على انعقاد المحكمة بعد شروق الشمس على كل حال. ولكن يبدو أنهم كانوا على ميعاد مع بيلاطس, وأنه هو الذي أرسل الحامية العسكرية. ومعروف أن حنان, أغنى أغنياء اليهود, كان على صلة بكل الذين في دار الولاية، وأنه كان يرشو الجمع بالأموال. ولكن بيلاطس ظلق محتفظاً برأيه فيما يختص بالحدود التي تفصل بين قضاء اليهود والقضاء الروماني. 
‏«ولم يدخلواه لكي لا يتنجسواء فيأكلون الفصح»:  كانوا يخشون نجاسة الجسد، ولا يخشون سفك دم بريء!! وصح فيهم قول المسيح أنهم: «يصفون عن البعوضة ويبلعون الجمل.» (مت24:23). 
‏قبل أن نخوض في إثبات تقليد إنجيل القديس يوحنا في كون المسيح ذُبح في يوم 14 نيسان، وهو ميعاد ذبح الخروف، يلزم أن نوضح الآتي: 
‏أولاً: ذبح خروف الفصح، حسب الناموس، يكون في يوم4 ‏ا نيسان قبل الغروب بين العشائين, أي من الساعة الثالثة حتى الساعة السادسة بالتوقيت الإفرنجي. 
ثانياً: اليوم اليهودي يبدأ من بعد غروب الشمس حتى غروب الشمس في اليوم التالي (أربع وعشرون ساعة). 
‏ثالثاً: يوم ذبح الخروف يُسمى يوم الفصح, أو عيد الفصح, وهو 14 نيسان. واليوم الذي يليه وهو 15 نيسان يسمى أول أيام العيد، وهو أول أيام عيد الفطير، وفيه محفل رسمي. ففي يوم الفصح يُذبح الخروف وقت الغروب. ويكون أكل الفصح بعد الغروب، أي يدخل في يوم 15 نيسان، وهو أول يوم لعيد الفطير. 
‏بعد يوم 14 نيسان يبدأ أسبوع الفصح الذي لا يؤكل فيه خمير قط بل فطير، ويسمى عيد الفطير. ولكن عدد أيام أكل الفطير هي 6 ‏أيام, لأن في يوم 4 ‏ا نيسان يُقطع الخمير، ويُصنع الفطير. 
خامساً: ‏بحسب رواية الثلاثة الأناجيل، يبدو أن المسيح صنع العشاء الأخير في غروب يوم الفصح نفسه, ي في 14 ‏نيسان، وأنه صُلب ثاني يوم, أي أنه في 15 نيسان بدأ عيد ‏الفطير. 
‏سادساً: بحسب رواية إنجيل القديس يوحنا، يبدو أن المسيح صنع العشاء الأخير قبل يوم الفصح، لأنه يعلم أنه هو نسه سيكون خروف الفصمح: «حمل الله الذي يرفع خطايا العالم» (يو29:1)، وأنه صُلب يوم 14 نيسان، وهو يوم ذبح الخروف, عن علم سابق وقصد. والمسيح بذلك يكون قد ألغى الفصح اليهودي بذبح الخروف، وأسس الفصح المسيحي بذبح نفسه. وهذا تؤكده شهادة بولس الرسرل القوية: «لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح, قد ذُبح لأجلنا, إذاً لنعيد ليس بخميرة عتيقة، ولا بخميرة الشر والخبث، بل بفطير الإخلاص والحق.»(اكو7:5-8) 
سابعاً: ‏إمكانية التوفيق بين رواية الثلاثة الأنا جيل ورواية إنجيل القديس يوحنا قام بها كثير من العلماء، وأثبتوا صحة الروايتين، محاولين التوفيق بينهما: 
1-	فمثلاً في الثلاثة الأناجيل، وفي إنجيل القديس يوحنا، معروف أن ليلة العشاء الأخير كانت هي ليلة التسليم. 
2-	من رواية القديس لوقا، يتضح أن القيامة حدثت يوم الأحد. ومعروف أن الكنيسة عيد يوم الخمسين بحسب سفر الأعمال (الذي هو ملحق لإنجيل لوقا) من تلك السنة إلى اليوم بعد خمسين يوماً وكان يوم الأحد ولا يزال. ومعروف في الناموس أن حساب يوم الخمسين هو بعد خمسين يوماً بعد أول سبت من عيد الفصح مباشرة. وعيد الفصح سنة صلب المسيح، إذا حسبناه يوم السبت أي بحساب الخمسين يوماً يكون 14 نيسان هو يوم الجمعة ميعاد ذبح الخروف، وهكذا يتفق إنجيل لوقا مع إنجيل يوحنا تماماً. «ثم تحسبون لكم من غد السبت (أول سبت بعد عيد الفصح)، من يوم إتيانكم بحزمة الترديد, سبعة أسابيع تكون كاملة، إلى غد السبت السابع, تحسبون خمسين يوماً، ثم تقربون تقدمة جديدة للرب ... وتنادون في ذلك اليوم عينه محفلاً مقدساً يكون ‏لكم» (لا15:23-21)، وهو عيد الخمسين. 
3-	معروف أن المسيح صنع عشاء الفصح في بداية يوم رفع الخمير وبدء الفطير، يوم 14 نيسان، لأن هذا اليوم يبدأ بعد غروب يوم 13 نيسان (الخميس) مباشرة. وفي هذا اليوم صنع العشاء الأخير 13-14 نيسان, بدأه في غروب الخميس وأكمله في دخول الجمعة، وفي منتصف نهار 14 نيسان رُفع على الصليب. إذن، فالمسيح أكمل العشاء الأخير في الساعات الأولى من 14 نيسان، وقدم ذبيحة نفسه على الصليب في الساعات الأخيرة ليوم الفصح 14 نيسان أيضاً. ومن هذا يتضح أن اللبس في مفهوم عشاء الخميس وفصح الجمعة هو بسبب عدم فهمنا لنظام توقيت اليهود؛ لأن يوم الخميس، بحسب التوقيت الإفرنجي الآن، ينتهي في منتصف ليلة الخميس عشية الجمعة؛ أما بحسب توقيت اليهود، فيوم الخميس ينتهي الساعة السادسة في غروب شمس يوم الخميس عشية الجمعة. لذلك حينما نقول إن العشاء الأخير تأسس في مساء الخميس، يكون هذا التعبير مسارياً للتعبير اليهودي أن العشاء الأخير تأسس في الساعات الأولى من يوم الجمعة الذي يبدأ بعد غروب شمس الخميس مباشرة. 
4-	التلمود اليهوي، سجل فيه اليوم الذي صُلب فيه المسيح هكذاا: [أن يسوع عُلق على خشبة في مساء ‏الفصح]. 
5-	قول المسيح في إنجيل متى: «المعلم يقول إن وقتي قريب, عندك أصنع الفصح مع تلاميذي» (مت17:26). فكلمة: «وقتي قريب», يتضح من هذا التعبير ان الرب لا يقصد الفصح الرسمي بل عشاء فصحياً يصنعه تحت اضطرار عدم إمكانية إقامة الفصح الرسمي مع التلاميذ بسبب «وقتي قريب»، أي أن «الساعة» ستكون هي ساعة ذبح الحروف، وقد صنعه خصيصاً ليؤسس فيه سر دمه وجسده. 
6-	قول المسيح: «‏شهوة اشتهيت أن آكل هذا الفصح معكم، قبل أن أتألم، لأني أقول لكم إني لا آكل منه بعد، حتى يُكمل في ملكوت الله» ‏(لو15:22-16). ومن هذا التعبير يتضح أن الرب، وهو عالم أنه لن يأكل هذا الفصح رسميا مع تلامنذه، صنع هو هذا الفصح مسبقاً, ليؤسس فيه سر الشكر والحب، لأن هذه هي شهوته الحقيقية. 
7-	هذا كله، يكشف سره ويوضحه توضيحاً بليغاً القديس يوحنا في تسجيله لهذا العشاء: «أما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح, وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم إل الآب، إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم، أحبهم إل المنتهى، فحين كان العشاء ...» (يو1:13-2). هنا يأتي تصريح القديس يوحنا القاطع، أن المسيح صنع الفصح الخاص الذي قدم فيه جسده ودمه سراً للعالم، قبل أن يصنعه عملياً وعلنا على الصليب. وكان بالفعل يتحتم أن يكون ذلك قبل عيد القمح، فإن كان كلا الفصحين واحداً، ففصح الخميس يقدم أعظم شرح لما تم في فصح الجمعة، وسر فصح الخميس يستمد قوته وفعله من فصح الجمعة. وكان يستحيل على الكنيسة أن تفهم فصح الصليب أو تنتفع به، إلا بتأسيس ‏فصح الخميس!! 
8-	واضح من تسمية الخبز الذي أخذه المسيح عل يده باعتباره جسده أنه خبز خمير: «خبز»‏، وليس «فطيراً»‏، في حين أنه في يوم الفصح يتحتم تحتيما أن يكون فطيراً، والكنيسة المسيحية لا تزال تستخدم الخبز المختمر، وحتى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية كانت تستخم الخبز الخمير وليس «البرشامة» (الفطير) حتى القرن الحادي عشر. 
9-	لم يُذكر في طقس عشاء الرب، في الثلاثة الأناجيل، المكونات الأساسية لعشاء الفصح الرسمي، وهي الأعشماب المرة والخروف. 
10-	استخدم كأس واحد من الخمر، مر على الجميع، في حين أن طقس عشاء الفصح الرسمي يتحتم أن يكون في يد كل واحد كأساً، أثناء بدء قراءة خدمة الفصح. 
11-	ذهاب المسيح من أورشليم إلى جثسيماني خارج المدينة، هو ممنوع يوم العيد. 
12-	حمل بطرس سيفاً، هو أمر محرم قطعاً يوم العيد. 
13-	مجيء سمعان القيرواني من الحقل، وهو الذي سخروه لحمل الصليب، يعني أنه كان يعمل في ذلك اليوم، وهو أمر محرم قطعاً يوم العيد. 
14-	شراء يوسف الرامي الكتان والحنوط، أمر مستحيل يوم العيد, فلا محلات مفتوحة, ولا سماح للبيع والشراء في يوم العيد.  
15-	مكتوب في إنجيل القديس يوحنا: «وكان استعداد الفصح ونحو الساعة السادسة فقال اليهود هوذا ملككم» (14:19)، «ثم إذ كان استعداد، فلكي لا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب في السبت ... » (31:19). هذا هو الاستعداد «الجمعة» الذي يسبق الفصح. 
‏وهنا ينقسم العلماء إلى مجموعتين: مجموعة تقول بأن «أكل الفصح» (يو28:18) عند القديس يوحنا هو ذبح الخروف الفصحي، بينما العشاء الفصحي هو يوم الجمعة 14 نيسان. وهذه المجموعة يتبعها بعض الآباء القديسين الذين شرحوا إنجيل القديس يوحنا مثل القديس كيرلس الكبير ومن العلماء‏: ماير، كييم‏، دي برسانسيه‏، بو ير‏، نياندر‏(حاخام يهودي متنصر)‏، إبرارد، إيفالد، وستكوت, جوديه، لوكه وآخرون. 
‏أما المجموعة الأخرى فتقول بأن يوم الصلب ليس هو يوم الفصح 14 نيسان، بل إن يوم الفصح هو 15 نيسان, وأن يوم الجمعة هذا يتبع الفصح فقط وهو المخمتص لأكل «الشجيجة»، وليس الفصح، وهي ذبيحة سلامة إضافية للعيد، وهؤلاء لا يعنوننا، لأننا نعتقد أن الرأي الأول هو الأصح. 
قول للقديس كيرلس الكبير في هذا المعنى: [«اقضوا قضاء عادلاً ولا تقتلوا البريء ولا البار»، كان هذا نص الناموس. ولكن هؤلاء ‏البؤساء لم يخجلوا، كون أدلة الإتهام لم تسعفهم ليقيموا دعواهم ضد المسيح، بل إذ وجدوا أن قيامهم أصلاً ضد المسيح بلا سبب، واذ هم ممنوعون من قتله بأيديهم, وقد اقترب ميعاد ذبح الكفارة, فإذ قرب ميعاد ذبح خروف الفصح بحسب الناموس, ولو أنهم كانوا فاقدين قوته, أحضروه إلى بيلاطى معتقدين بجنونهم أنهم لن يحملوا وزر إهراق دمه ظلماً ما داموا لم يسفكوا دمه بأيديهم، فأحضروه ليُقتل بيد آخر؛ مع أن الذي أضمروه في قلوبهم مخالف بجملته لقانون موسى.] 
‏واضح هنا أن القديس كيرلس الكبير يقول بأن يوم صلب المسيح هو 14 نيسان ميعاد ذبح الخروف. 
‏والسبب الأول على أن قول القديس يوحنا هو ما يخص أكل الفصح الرسمى وأن اليهود لم يدخلوا دار الولاية لئلا يتنجسوا فيمتنع عليهم أكل الفصح الرسمي, هر أن معظمهم كان رؤساء كهنة وكهنة، وهم المنوط بهم ذبح خروف الفصح باعتباره عملاً طقسياً رسمياً في الهيكل. فالأمر لا يختص بالأكل فقط ولا كان مجرد الاستحمام بعد غروب الشمس يعطيهم حق الأكل من الفصح، ولكن الذي منعهم بالفعل هو خوفهم من تعطيل طقس ذبح الخروف الذي يتحتم أن يكون في الغروب. فإذا تنجسوا, امتنع عليهم الاقتراب من طقس الذبح حتى إلى ما بعد الغروب. 
‏أما السبب الثاني الذي يؤكد أن يوم الجمعة هذا هو يوم الفصح 14 نيسان, الذي يُذبح فيه الخروف، فهو أنه يتعذر، بل ويستحيل أن يكون يوم الخميس وهو يوم القبض على المسيح ومحاكمته طول الليل، هو اليوم الذي يذبحون فيه الفصح, لأن هذا معناه أن صلب المسيح يكون بالتالى في العيد (15 نيسان)، الأمر الذي تحاشاه اليهود ما أمكن. 
السبب الثالث: يلاحظ أن رؤساء الكهنة ومجمع السنهدريم أرادوا أن يتحاشوا إمدار حكمهم بموت المسيح، حسب الأصول القضائية الناموسية، ثاني يوم بعد التحقيق, لئلا يكون ذلك في العيد 15 نيسان، فاضطروا اضطراراً أن يصدروه في نفس يوم التحقيق 14 نيسان في الفجر، مخالفين بذلك قواعد الناموس، ولكن عن اضطرار تورطوا فيه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 ديسمبر 2017)

*الجزء الأول من سير القضية
خارج دار الولاية (28:18-32)
‏بيلاطس واليهود. المطالبة بالإعدام والرد بالرفض
28:18   ثُمَّ جَاءُوا بِيَسُوعَ مِنْ عِنْدِ قَيَافَا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَكَانَ صُبْحٌ. وَلَمْ يَدْخُلُوا هُمْ إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ لِكَيْ لاَ يَتَنَجَّسُوا فَيَأْكُلُونَ الْفِصْحَ.​
‏إن آخر مرحلة عبر عليها المسيح في المحاكمة لدى رئيس الكهنة كانت باشتراك جميع رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ إلشعب حيث قرروا قتله، وذلك حسب رواية إنجيل القديى متى: «ولما كان الصباح، تشاور جميع رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب على يسوع حتى يقتلوه، فأوثقوه، ومضوا به، ودفعوه إلى بيلاطس البنطى الوالي.» (مت1:27-2‏) 
‏كانت أحكام اليهود, مهما أخذت من رسميات, بلا قوة وغير قابلة للتنفيذ بدون السلطة الرومانية. أما دار الولاية, فبالرغم من أنه كان لها مقر رسمي في قصر خاص كان قد بناه هيرودس الملك على التلال الغربية الشمالية لمدينة أورشليم، إلا أن المعروف أن بيلاطس كان مقرة المؤقت في قلعة أنطونيا في الشمال الشرقي، لأن مقره الدائم كان في مدينة قيصرية. إلا أنه كان ينتقل من مقره الرسمي إلى أورشليم في الأعياد، ليشرف بنفسه على الأمن والنظام، لأن المدينة حينذاك تكون مكتظة باليهود الآتين من الشتات، الذين بيلخ عددهم في الفصح ما يقرب من ثلاثة ملايين. 
‏«وكان صبح (الفجر)»:  هذا التعبير الروماني يقابله في تقسيم الزمن اليهودي، الهزيع الرابع من الليل (ويبدأ من الساعة الثالثة بعد نصف الليل حتى الساعة السادسة صباحاً). ومعروف في القانون اليهودي أنه ‏تحظر إصدار حكم بالموت أثناء الليل. 
‏وهكذا عُقد السنهدريم بكامل هيئته في الصباح، ليوافقوا على حكم الليل، لمجرد استيفاء الشكليات القانونية، وهذا هو العبث, عين العبث, بروح القانون. 
‏ولكن ظل القرار الذي أخذوه بالإجماع في الصباح مخالفاً لنص القانون اليهودي، وهو أن حكماً بالموت لا يصدر في يوم المحاكمة، إذ لا بد أن يؤجل إلى يوم آخر غير يوم المحاكمة. ولكنهم، باعتبارهم الهيئة العليا المهيمنة على الشئون القانونية، أعطت لنفسها الحرية أن تعبث بالقانون، ظناً منها أنه لن يوجد من يؤاخذها. ولكن العالم كله، وكل جيل, وفي كل أمة، يشهد الآن على فساد ذمة القضاة اليهود الذين تولوا الحكم على يسوع. 
‏ذهبوا إلى دار الولاية في وقت مبكر للغاية، مع أن القانون الروماني ينص على انعقاد المحكمة بعد شروق الشمس على كل حال. ولكن يبدو أنهم كانوا على ميعاد مع بيلاطس, وأنه هو الذي أرسل الحامية العسكرية. ومعروف أن حنان, أغنى أغنياء اليهود, كان على صلة بكل الذين في دار الولاية، وأنه كان يرشو الجمع بالأموال. ولكن بيلاطس ظلق محتفظاً برأيه فيما يختص بالحدود التي تفصل بين قضاء اليهود والقضاء الروماني. 
‏«ولم يدخلواه لكي لا يتنجسواء فيأكلون الفصح»:  كانوا يخشون نجاسة الجسد، ولا يخشون سفك دم بريء!! وصح فيهم قول المسيح أنهم: «يصفون عن البعوضة ويبلعون الجمل.» (مت24:23). 
‏قبل أن نخوض في إثبات تقليد إنجيل القديس يوحنا في كون المسيح ذُبح في يوم 14 نيسان، وهو ميعاد ذبح الخروف، يلزم أن نوضح الآتي: 
‏أولاً: ذبح خروف الفصح، حسب الناموس، يكون في يوم4 ‏ا نيسان قبل الغروب بين العشائين, أي من الساعة الثالثة حتى الساعة السادسة بالتوقيت الإفرنجي. 
ثانياً: اليوم اليهودي يبدأ من بعد غروب الشمس حتى غروب الشمس في اليوم التالي (أربع وعشرون ساعة). 
‏ثالثاً: يوم ذبح الخروف يُسمى يوم الفصح, أو عيد الفصح, وهو 14 نيسان. واليوم الذي يليه وهو 15 نيسان يسمى أول أيام العيد، وهو أول أيام عيد الفطير، وفيه محفل رسمي. ففي يوم الفصح يُذبح الخروف وقت الغروب. ويكون أكل الفصح بعد الغروب، أي يدخل في يوم 15 نيسان، وهو أول يوم لعيد الفطير. 
‏بعد يوم 14 نيسان يبدأ أسبوع الفصح الذي لا يؤكل فيه خمير قط بل فطير، ويسمى عيد الفطير. ولكن عدد أيام أكل الفطير هي 6 ‏أيام, لأن في يوم 4 ‏ا نيسان يُقطع الخمير، ويُصنع الفطير. 
خامساً: ‏بحسب رواية الثلاثة الأناجيل، يبدو أن المسيح صنع العشاء الأخير في غروب يوم الفصح نفسه, ي في 14 ‏نيسان، وأنه صُلب ثاني يوم, أي أنه في 15 نيسان بدأ عيد ‏الفطير. 
‏سادساً: بحسب رواية إنجيل القديس يوحنا، يبدو أن المسيح صنع العشاء الأخير قبل يوم الفصح، لأنه يعلم أنه هو نسه سيكون خروف الفصمح: «حمل الله الذي يرفع خطايا العالم» (يو29:1)، وأنه صُلب يوم 14 نيسان، وهو يوم ذبح الخروف, عن علم سابق وقصد. والمسيح بذلك يكون قد ألغى الفصح اليهودي بذبح الخروف، وأسس الفصح المسيحي بذبح نفسه. وهذا تؤكده شهادة بولس الرسرل القوية: «لأن فصحنا أيضاً المسيح, قد ذُبح لأجلنا, إذاً لنعيد ليس بخميرة عتيقة، ولا بخميرة الشر والخبث، بل بفطير الإخلاص والحق.»(اكو7:5-8) 
سابعاً: ‏إمكانية التوفيق بين رواية الثلاثة الأنا جيل ورواية إنجيل القديس يوحنا قام بها كثير من العلماء، وأثبتوا صحة الروايتين، محاولين التوفيق بينهما: 
1-	فمثلاً في الثلاثة الأناجيل، وفي إنجيل القديس يوحنا، معروف أن ليلة العشاء الأخير كانت هي ليلة التسليم. 
2-	من رواية القديس لوقا، يتضح أن القيامة حدثت يوم الأحد. ومعروف أن الكنيسة عيد يوم الخمسين بحسب سفر الأعمال (الذي هو ملحق لإنجيل لوقا) من تلك السنة إلى اليوم بعد خمسين يوماً وكان يوم الأحد ولا يزال. ومعروف في الناموس أن حساب يوم الخمسين هو بعد خمسين يوماً بعد أول سبت من عيد الفصح مباشرة. وعيد الفصح سنة صلب المسيح، إذا حسبناه يوم السبت أي بحساب الخمسين يوماً يكون 14 نيسان هو يوم الجمعة ميعاد ذبح الخروف، وهكذا يتفق إنجيل لوقا مع إنجيل يوحنا تماماً. «ثم تحسبون لكم من غد السبت (أول سبت بعد عيد الفصح)، من يوم إتيانكم بحزمة الترديد, سبعة أسابيع تكون كاملة، إلى غد السبت السابع, تحسبون خمسين يوماً، ثم تقربون تقدمة جديدة للرب ... وتنادون في ذلك اليوم عينه محفلاً مقدساً يكون ‏لكم» (لا15:23-21)، وهو عيد الخمسين. 
3-	معروف أن المسيح صنع عشاء الفصح في بداية يوم رفع الخمير وبدء الفطير، يوم 14 نيسان، لأن هذا اليوم يبدأ بعد غروب يوم 13 نيسان (الخميس) مباشرة. وفي هذا اليوم صنع العشاء الأخير 13-14 نيسان, بدأه في غروب الخميس وأكمله في دخول الجمعة، وفي منتصف نهار 14 نيسان رُفع على الصليب. إذن، فالمسيح أكمل العشاء الأخير في الساعات الأولى من 14 نيسان، وقدم ذبيحة نفسه على الصليب في الساعات الأخيرة ليوم الفصح 14 نيسان أيضاً. ومن هذا يتضح أن اللبس في مفهوم عشاء الخميس وفصح الجمعة هو بسبب عدم فهمنا لنظام توقيت اليهود؛ لأن يوم الخميس، بحسب التوقيت الإفرنجي الآن، ينتهي في منتصف ليلة الخميس عشية الجمعة؛ أما بحسب توقيت اليهود، فيوم الخميس ينتهي الساعة السادسة في غروب شمس يوم الخميس عشية الجمعة. لذلك حينما نقول إن العشاء الأخير تأسس في مساء الخميس، يكون هذا التعبير مسارياً للتعبير اليهودي أن العشاء الأخير تأسس في الساعات الأولى من يوم الجمعة الذي يبدأ بعد غروب شمس الخميس مباشرة. 
4-	التلمود اليهوي، سجل فيه اليوم الذي صُلب فيه المسيح هكذاا: [أن يسوع عُلق على خشبة في مساء ‏الفصح]. 
5-	قول المسيح في إنجيل متى: «المعلم يقول إن وقتي قريب, عندك أصنع الفصح مع تلاميذي» (مت17:26). فكلمة: «وقتي قريب», يتضح من هذا التعبير ان الرب لا يقصد الفصح الرسمي بل عشاء فصحياً يصنعه تحت اضطرار عدم إمكانية إقامة الفصح الرسمي مع التلاميذ بسبب «وقتي قريب»، أي أن «الساعة» ستكون هي ساعة ذبح الحروف، وقد صنعه خصيصاً ليؤسس فيه سر دمه وجسده. 
6-	قول المسيح: «‏شهوة اشتهيت أن آكل هذا الفصح معكم، قبل أن أتألم، لأني أقول لكم إني لا آكل منه بعد، حتى يُكمل في ملكوت الله» ‏(لو15:22-16). ومن هذا التعبير يتضح أن الرب، وهو عالم أنه لن يأكل هذا الفصح رسميا مع تلامنذه، صنع هو هذا الفصح مسبقاً, ليؤسس فيه سر الشكر والحب، لأن هذه هي شهوته الحقيقية. 
7-	هذا كله، يكشف سره ويوضحه توضيحاً بليغاً القديس يوحنا في تسجيله لهذا العشاء: «أما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح, وهو عالم أن ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم إل الآب، إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم، أحبهم إل المنتهى، فحين كان العشاء ...» (يو1:13-2). هنا يأتي تصريح القديس يوحنا القاطع، أن المسيح صنع الفصح الخاص الذي قدم فيه جسده ودمه سراً للعالم، قبل أن يصنعه عملياً وعلنا على الصليب. وكان بالفعل يتحتم أن يكون ذلك قبل عيد القمح، فإن كان كلا الفصحين واحداً، ففصح الخميس يقدم أعظم شرح لما تم في فصح الجمعة، وسر فصح الخميس يستمد قوته وفعله من فصح الجمعة. وكان يستحيل على الكنيسة أن تفهم فصح الصليب أو تنتفع به، إلا بتأسيس ‏فصح الخميس!! 
8-	واضح من تسمية الخبز الذي أخذه المسيح عل يده باعتباره جسده أنه خبز خمير: «خبز»‏، وليس «فطيراً»‏، في حين أنه في يوم الفصح يتحتم تحتيما أن يكون فطيراً، والكنيسة المسيحية لا تزال تستخدم الخبز المختمر، وحتى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية كانت تستخم الخبز الخمير وليس «البرشامة» (الفطير) حتى القرن الحادي عشر. 
9-	لم يُذكر في طقس عشاء الرب، في الثلاثة الأناجيل، المكونات الأساسية لعشاء الفصح الرسمي، وهي الأعشماب المرة والخروف. 
10-	استخدم كأس واحد من الخمر، مر على الجميع، في حين أن طقس عشاء الفصح الرسمي يتحتم أن يكون في يد كل واحد كأساً، أثناء بدء قراءة خدمة الفصح. 
11-	ذهاب المسيح من أورشليم إلى جثسيماني خارج المدينة، هو ممنوع يوم العيد. 
12-	حمل بطرس سيفاً، هو أمر محرم قطعاً يوم العيد. 
13-	مجيء سمعان القيرواني من الحقل، وهو الذي سخروه لحمل الصليب، يعني أنه كان يعمل في ذلك اليوم، وهو أمر محرم قطعاً يوم العيد. 
14-	شراء يوسف الرامي الكتان والحنوط، أمر مستحيل يوم العيد, فلا محلات مفتوحة, ولا سماح للبيع والشراء في يوم العيد.  
15-	مكتوب في إنجيل القديس يوحنا: «وكان استعداد الفصح ونحو الساعة السادسة فقال اليهود هوذا ملككم» (14:19)، «ثم إذ كان استعداد، فلكي لا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب في السبت ... » (31:19). هذا هو الاستعداد «الجمعة» الذي يسبق الفصح. 
‏وهنا ينقسم العلماء إلى مجموعتين: مجموعة تقول بأن «أكل الفصح» (يو28:18) عند القديس يوحنا هو ذبح الخروف الفصحي، بينما العشاء الفصحي هو يوم الجمعة 14 نيسان. وهذه المجموعة يتبعها بعض الآباء القديسين الذين شرحوا إنجيل القديس يوحنا مثل القديس كيرلس الكبير ومن العلماء‏: ماير، كييم‏، دي برسانسيه‏، بو ير‏، نياندر‏(حاخام يهودي متنصر)‏، إبرارد، إيفالد، وستكوت, جوديه، لوكه وآخرون. 
‏أما المجموعة الأخرى فتقول بأن يوم الصلب ليس هو يوم الفصح 14 نيسان، بل إن يوم الفصح هو 15 نيسان, وأن يوم الجمعة هذا يتبع الفصح فقط وهو المخمتص لأكل «الشجيجة»، وليس الفصح، وهي ذبيحة سلامة إضافية للعيد، وهؤلاء لا يعنوننا، لأننا نعتقد أن الرأي الأول هو الأصح. 
قول للقديس كيرلس الكبير في هذا المعنى: [«اقضوا قضاء عادلاً ولا تقتلوا البريء ولا البار»، كان هذا نص الناموس. ولكن هؤلاء ‏البؤساء لم يخجلوا، كون أدلة الإتهام لم تسعفهم ليقيموا دعواهم ضد المسيح، بل إذ وجدوا أن قيامهم أصلاً ضد المسيح بلا سبب، واذ هم ممنوعون من قتله بأيديهم, وقد اقترب ميعاد ذبح الكفارة, فإذ قرب ميعاد ذبح خروف الفصح بحسب الناموس, ولو أنهم كانوا فاقدين قوته, أحضروه إلى بيلاطى معتقدين بجنونهم أنهم لن يحملوا وزر إهراق دمه ظلماً ما داموا لم يسفكوا دمه بأيديهم، فأحضروه ليُقتل بيد آخر؛ مع أن الذي أضمروه في قلوبهم مخالف بجملته لقانون موسى.] 
‏واضح هنا أن القديس كيرلس الكبير يقول بأن يوم صلب المسيح هو 14 نيسان ميعاد ذبح الخروف. 
‏والسبب الأول على أن قول القديس يوحنا هو ما يخص أكل الفصح الرسمى وأن اليهود لم يدخلوا دار الولاية لئلا يتنجسوا فيمتنع عليهم أكل الفصح الرسمي, هر أن معظمهم كان رؤساء كهنة وكهنة، وهم المنوط بهم ذبح خروف الفصح باعتباره عملاً طقسياً رسمياً في الهيكل. فالأمر لا يختص بالأكل فقط ولا كان مجرد الاستحمام بعد غروب الشمس يعطيهم حق الأكل من الفصح، ولكن الذي منعهم بالفعل هو خوفهم من تعطيل طقس ذبح الخروف الذي يتحتم أن يكون في الغروب. فإذا تنجسوا, امتنع عليهم الاقتراب من طقس الذبح حتى إلى ما بعد الغروب. 
‏أما السبب الثاني الذي يؤكد أن يوم الجمعة هذا هو يوم الفصح 14 نيسان, الذي يُذبح فيه الخروف، فهو أنه يتعذر، بل ويستحيل أن يكون يوم الخميس وهو يوم القبض على المسيح ومحاكمته طول الليل، هو اليوم الذي يذبحون فيه الفصح, لأن هذا معناه أن صلب المسيح يكون بالتالى في العيد (15 نيسان)، الأمر الذي تحاشاه اليهود ما أمكن. 
السبب الثالث: يلاحظ أن رؤساء الكهنة ومجمع السنهدريم أرادوا أن يتحاشوا إمدار حكمهم بموت المسيح، حسب الأصول القضائية الناموسية، ثاني يوم بعد التحقيق, لئلا يكون ذلك في العيد 15 نيسان، فاضطروا اضطراراً أن يصدروه في نفس يوم التحقيق 14 نيسان في الفجر، مخالفين بذلك قواعد الناموس، ولكن عن اضطرار تورطوا فيه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 ديسمبر 2017)

*29:18  فَخَرَجَ بِيلاَطُسُ إِلَيْهِمْ وَقَالَ: «أَيَّةَ شِكَايَةٍ تُقَدِّمُونَ عَلَى هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ؟».​
‏لا بد أن بيلاطس أخذ علمأ بعذر اليهود عن الدخول إلى دار الولاية، ولعلمه بتعصبهم العنيد لعوائدهم الدينية لم يشأ أن يرغمهم, بل خرج هو خارج دار الولاية، وبدأ يستجوبهم بشيء من الرسمية. 
‏«أية شكاية تقدمون على هذا الإنسان»: ‏تعبير يحمل كثيراً من المعاني والأحاسيس، فهو أولاً يعرف موضوع هذه القضية جيداً، فهو الذي أصدر الأمر للقائد بالقبض على يسوع بناء على طلب وإلحاح من رؤساء الكهنة، وكان سلوك القائد يدل على أنه كان هناك توصية خاصة بترحيل المقبوض عليه إلى المكان الذي عينه اليهود «بيت حنان»، وهو بيت غيررسمي. ولكن معروف أن هناك علاقات بين هذا الرئيس المتقاعد وكل الهيئات الرسمية. 
‏والسؤال هنا، لماذا يبدو بيلاطس وكأنه يتجاهل القضية برمتها؟ بل وسؤاله يحمل شيئاً من الارتياب في نيات اليهود، بل ومن قويه: «هذا الإنسان» يبدو وكأنه يعطف نوعاً ما على وضعه. 
‏هنا يفيدنا أن نأتي بقول للقديس متى، له وزنه: «وإذ كان جالساً على كرسي الولاية، أرسلت إليه امرأته قائلة: إياك وذلك البار. لأني تألمت اليوم كثيراً في حلم من أجله» (مت19:27). إذن، فامرأة بيلاطس، وبالتالي كل أسرته، وشخصه أيضاً، يعرفون ماذا كان يجري من وراء الكواليس في الخفاء، ويعلمون من هو «هذا البار»، وهم قد سمعوا عنه الشيء الكثير والكثير! في سؤال بيلاطس شيء من الاستنكار لما عملوه واتفقوا عليه، ولكل الإتهامات التي لُفقت مسبقاً, وبلغت أسماع بيلاطس من بعيد. وقد ظل هذا السؤال على فم بيلاطس طوال المحاكمة، إذ لم يكن مقتنعاً قط بكل ما يقولونه ويطلبونه,  والى أخر لحظة. 
«بيلاطس»: هو خامس وال على البلاد (أي اليهودية، وهي الجزء الجنوبي من فلسطين وعاصمته أورشليم)، وذلك من سنة 26م وظل حتى سنة 36م. ويصفه العلامة فيلو اليهودي الإسكندري أنه (متغطرس، إنسان لا يمكن أن يُضط، يبغض العوائد اليهودية المتعصبة المتحيزة. وقد اشتبك كثيراً مع اليهود فأظهر طباعأ شرسة, له نوبات من الغضب الذي يثير أحاسيس الناس بقسوته، فمن الممكن أن يحكم بالإعدام بدون محاكمة وبدون اتهام، كما اشتهر أنه بلا إنسانية). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 ديسمبر 2017)

*30:18  أَجَابُوا: «لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ فَاعِلَ شَرٍّ لَمَا كُنَّا قَدْ سَلَّمْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ!».​
صُدم اليهود من سؤال بيلاطس، إذ لم يكونوا ستعدين لأي تردد, فكشفوا في الحال عن آخر ما في نيتهم من الأمر ملحين أن ينفذوا حكمهم، في اقتضاب وخشونة ووقاحة، وفي الحال كان رد بيلاطس على رغبتهم في الاستقلال برأيهم,ء أن: «خذوه أنتم واصنعوا به كل ما تريدون»، بجفاء أشد، ملمحاً إلى أن ناموسهم طالما هو مقيد, إذ كان ممنوعاً عليهم إصدار أحكام بالإعدام, إذا، فيلزم أن يخضعوا للقانون الروماني. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 ديسمبر 2017)

*31:18  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاحْكُمُوا عَلَيْهِ حَسَبَ نَامُوسِكُمْ». فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لاَ يَجُوزُ لَنَا أَنْ نَقْتُلَ أَحَداً».​
‏يكاد بيلاطس أن يسخر «بهم» و«بناموسهم»: «خذوه أنتم واحكموا عليه حسب ناموسكم»، إنما بشيء من التعال والغطرسة، في مقابل وقاحتهم. 
‏واليهود، وذ ضيق عليهم الخناق هكذا، لم يكن أمامهم أي اختيار غير أن يعلنوا عن طلبهم ويقفوا عنده بعناد وإصرار، واختاروا من الاتهام ما يجعل بيلاطس ينتبه إلى خطورة مطلبهم, وإلى حتمية النظر فيه لأنه من صميم اختصاصه. 
«لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحداً‏» : أما «القتل» فهو فعلاً من اختصاص المحكمة الرومانية وحدها. ولكن كان في اعتبارهم أنهم لم يأتوا إلى بيلاطس ليناقشهم في حكمهم الذي حكموا به وانتهوا منه، إنهم يطلبون التنفيذ وحسب! وعند هذه النقطة الحرجة للغاية، يتدخل القديس يوحنا، ويرفع عنا هذا الكابوس الضاغط على صدورنا نتيجة مسلك رؤساء الكهنة هذا، والذي بلغ هنا أقصى ما يحتمل بشر، وذلك بجملة إعتراضية: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 ديسمبر 2017)

*32:18  لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي قَالَهُ مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُوتَ.​
‏لأنه معروف أن اليهود لو كانوا هم الذين نفذوا الحكم الذي انتهوا إليه بقتل المسيح، لتم ذلك بحب الناموس,  «احكموا عليه حسب ناموسكم», رمجاً بالحجارة. ولكن المسيح أعلن مراراً أنه سيُصلب!! وبتعبير إنجيل القديس يوحنا أنه سيُرفع أو يرتفع عن الأرض، كما رفع موسى الحية النحاسية على العصا في البرية. وليس ذلك فقط، بل إن المسيح سبق وأعلن أن ابن الإنسان يُسلم لأيدي الأمم!! من هذا نفهم ونتأمل في أعاجيب سياسة الله. كيف دخلت الأمم في قلب الأمة ‏اليهودية, وتعين بيلاطس على اليهودية حتى يشترك اليهود والامم, ممثلين عن العالم كله, في تقديم ذبيحة الفداء والخلاص عن اليهود وأمم العالم كله, كما هو مكتوب: «ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم, وابن الإنسان يُسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة, فيحكمون عليه بالموت، ويسلمونه إلى الأمم لكي يهزأوا به, ويجلدوه، ويصلبوه، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم» (مت18:20-19)، الأمر الذي تممه اليهود والأمم بالفعل والحرف الواحد! 
‏وفي موت المسيح على الصليب، استعلن على الملأ كيف تنازل المسيح عن حياته متكبداً في ذلك أفدح الآلام والمهانة والمذلة، ليكمل كل عقوبة ممكنة عن كل من يستحق العقوبة، فيبرر مجاناً كل من يؤمن بهذا الصليب وآلامه! أما من وجهة نظر توراة اليهودى فقد أكمل اللعنة التي ينبغي أن يتحملها الإنسان وحده كميراث آدميته، لما عُلق على الخشبة!! 
‏عجيب هو هذا القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي, كيف استطاع في هذه اللحظة التي اشتبكت فيها السياسة اليهودية مع السلطة الرومانية لتقدح منها نار الغضب مع الكبرياء, والتعصب مع العنف, فيفك هذا الاشتباك المعقد المفزع بأن يرده إلى سر الخلاص والفداء، وحتمية الصلح بالصليب؛ كما رسمها المسيح نفسه المحسوب أنه هو الذي وضع الخطة التي قام بتنفيذها، دون أن يدري المتنازعون!! 
‏وربما يعطينا القديس لوقا مفتاحاً سهلاُ ندخل به إلى سر تحول قلب بيلاطس من قاض يستنكر الاتهامات التي كان يصبها رؤساء الكهنة على المتهم: «أية شكاية تقدمون على هذا الإنسان»؟ إلى قلب يأمر بالصلب! يقول القديس لوقا: «وابتدأوا يشتكون عليه قائلين: إننا وجدنا هذا يفسد الأمة, ويمنع أن تُعطى جزية لقيصر قائلاً إنه هو مسيح ملك» (لو). فكان وقع هذا الاتهام شديد الوطأة بالنسبة لبيلاطس. ولو أنه تعجب أن هؤلاء الكهنة المتعصبين الثائرين يقولون هذا، وهم كانوا دائماً على نزاع وتمرد مع السلطة الرومانية بسبب امتناعهم عن الإلتزام بدفع الضرائب. كان رياؤهم ممزوجاً بخبث شنيع، مسنوداً بصياح وهياج شعبي منسق بدعوى الوطنية، وهو مدفوع دفعاً ليلعب دور التهديد. لقد أحس بيلاطس بنذير الشؤم يزحف نحو كرسيه!! 
‏ولكن لم يفت على بيلاطس، كما لا يمكن أن يفوت عل القارىء، أن هذه التهمة عينها لو صحت, وهي إدعاء مناداته بعدم إعطاء الجزية لقيصر، وهي التهمة التي يتسترون وراءها, لكان يمكن أن ترفع من شأن هذا المتهم المطلوب قتله ليكون زعيم الأمة اليهودية والمنادي بخلاصها، لأنهم كانوا في تلهف على مثل هذا المخلص، لولا ما يحملونه نحوه من حقد وحسد ‏وضغينة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 ديسمبر 2017)

*الجزء الثانى من سير القضية
داخل الولاية (33:18-37)
«الأعتراف الحسن»
33:18  ثُمَّ دَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضاً إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَدَعَا يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟».​
‏هذا الفحص السري داخل دار الولاية الذي جرى بين بيلاطس والمسيح دون حضور رئيس الكهنة، ولا شهود من أي نوع، يختص به القديس يوحنا وحده في إنجيله، فقد اختص وحده بسرد وقائع محاكمة المسيح أمام حنان أيضاً بدون شهود. لذلك، فالمعروف أن القديس يوحنا كان حاضراً في كل من المحاكمتين. 
‏هذا السؤال الأول الذي سأله بيلاطس للمسيح، نجده في الأناجيل الأربعة على السواء، لأن هذا اللقب «ملك اليهود» استرعى انتباه بيلاطس، لأنه خطير بحد ذاته، فهو يحمل وراءه حركة تعصب لـ «ملك اليهود» كما يحمل وراءه أطماعاً وخططاً، وهذا ما قصده اليهود قصداً أن يرسموه في فكر بيلاطس. لقد سمع بيلاطس هذا اللقب عن المسيح أول ما سمع، وذلك عندما «... دخل أورشليم, ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة: من هذا؟ فقالت الجموع: هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل» (مت10:21-11)، «قائلين مبارك الملك الآتي باسم الرب, سلام في السماء ومجد في الأعالى» (لو38:19)، «أوصنا (خلصنا)، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب ملك إسرائيل» (يو13:12) 
‏هذا الهتاف المدوي، الذي ملأ سماء أورشليم، ورج الهيكل، وأرعب قلوب رؤساء الكهنة، لم ينسه حنان ولا قيافا أبداً: «فلما رأى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة العجائب التي صنع، والأولاد يصرخون في الهيكل ويقولون: أوصنا لابن داود، غضبوا وقالوا له: أتسمع ما يقول هؤلإء» (مت15:21-16)، «... يا معلم انتهر تلاميذك, فأجاب وقال لهم: أقول لكم إنه إن سكت هؤلاء، فالحجارة تصرخ» (لو39:19-40‏). أما الآن, فقد جاء وقت التشفي وتصفية الحساب ... ولم يدر هؤلاء الحاقدون والمتشفون أن هذا اليوم هو هو يوم التجلي وتنصيب الملك على خشبة, هو يوم الخلاص الآتي من الأعال فعلاً، يوم سلام في السماء ومجد على الأرض حقاً، يوم إعلان بدء مملكة أبينا داود الأبدية، مملكة المسيح أصل وذرية داود، كوكب الصبح المنير. 
‏والآن يسمع بيلاطس هذا اللقب من رؤساء الكهنة وحشود الشعب المأجور والمدفوع على أنه هو علة للصلب: «وكان رؤساء الكهنة يشتكون عليه كثيراً (بخصوص لقب الملك). فسأله بيلاطس أيضأ قائلاً: أما تجيب بشيء. انظركم يشهدون عليك. فلم يجب يسوع أيضاً بشىء حتى تعجب بيلاطس» (مر3:15-5‏). هذه المواجهة أغفلها إنجيل يوحنا، ولكن القانون الروماني يحتم أن تكون كل شكوى في حضور المتهم، ولكن ذلك تم قبل أن يدخل بيلاطس إلى دار الولاية، وذلك بحسب رواية مرقس الرسول. فدخل بيلاطس دار الولاية واستدعى المسيح سراً وبدأ يسأله كما في الآية السابقة (33:18‏)، لا كمتأثر بطبيعة المتهم الهادىء الصامت, ولكن كمتعجب من سلوك متهم مُقدم للموت، وكأنه لا يبالي بالموت. ولو كان هؤلاء المتعطشون إلى الدماء صادقين في إلصاق هذه التهمة السياسية عليه, فأين أتباعه ومعاونوه؟ أين الذين يسعون لتمليكه؟ كان هذا يدور في فكر بيلاطس ويتعجب!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 ديسمبر 2017)

*34:18  أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَمِنْ ذَاتِكَ تَقُولُ هَذَا أَمْ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا لَكَ عَنِّي؟».​
‏ليس هذا جواباً، بل سؤالاً من المسيح، تحذيراً خطيراً، وذلك لكي يفرق بيلاطس بين ما يشعر به هو من جهة الحق وبين ما يسمعه كذباً وتلفيقاً من اليهود. أما إن كان الآخرون هم الذين يقولون عني هذا، ففي توراتهم مكتوب إني لهذا وُلدت بقسم الله من فوق: «أقسم الرب لداود بالحق, لا يرجع عنه, من ثمرة بطنك أجعل على كرسيك» (مز11:132)، لا كملك وحسب، بل وملك الملوك ورب الأرباب، لا كملك على أجساد، بل على أرواح وضمائر وقلوب!! كرسي ليس على الأرض، بل في السماء، ومجلسى عن يمين عرش الله! 
‏المسيح لا يجاوب، بل يسأل مرة أخرى، ماذا يعني بيلاطس من سؤاله، هل لكي يعرف الحقيقة: «أمن ذاتك تقول هذا»؟ وكأن ضميرك يطلب الحق؟ أم آخرون يدسون عليك اللقب لتحاكمني بمقتضاه؟ هل هذا اللقب يعنيك أنت «ذاتك» (شخصياً)؟ وهنا «الملك» يأخذ معناه الروحي العالى الذي لا يتعارض مع وظيفتك وسياستك ورئيسك! أم أنه يعني الشاكين، الذين يُلبسون اللقب ثوب السياسة والخيانة والغدر؟ 
‏لقد نجح المسيح في استجوابه لبيلاطس أن يصحح عنده مفهوم لقب «ملك». فإن كان هو من ذاته يقول هذا, فهو لقب صحيح مائة بالمائة, لأنه يكون قد قاله عن وعي صادق؟ أما إن كان نقلاً عن آخرين فهو مرفوض من المسيح، كما هو مستنكر من بيلاطس سواء بسواء!! وإلا أين أعواني وما هي مظاهر مطالبتي بالملك؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 ديسمبر 2017)

*35:18  أَجَابَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ أُمَّتُكَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَسْلَمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟»​
‏لقد فهم بيلاطس الدرس تماماً، وعن صحة، مما يفيد أن روحه بالفعل تتحرك فيه، لأنه يرد على الإحتمال الأول كأنه بالإيجاب: «ألعلي أنا يهودي؟»، لأن الذي يقول عنك أنك ملك بالحق يلزم أن يكون يهودياً، أو ينبغي أن يصير يهودياً، ولكني على غير استعداد. أنا روماني، ووظيفتي محقق، ماذا فعلت؟ إجابة بيلاطس فيها وعي حقيقي، وفيها أيضاً رجعة عن الحق والوعي!! 
«أُمتك ورؤساء الكهنة أسلموك إلي»: «أُمتك» بالمعنى السياسي الجنسي: «أمة اليهود», أسلمت ملك اليهود؟ يا للعجب عند بيلاطس! لأن أشد ما كان يتوق إليه اليهود هو أن يرزقهم الله بملك يحررهم من نير الرومان، هذا كان يعلمه بيلاطس تمام العلم. والآن هم يقدمون من يقولون إنه ملك اليهودى ليُقتل: «إلى خاصته جاء، وخاصته لم تقبله» (يو11:1). بيلاطس يتبرأ من أي مفهوم «للملك» قال عنه المسيح، لا المفهوم الإلهي ولا المفهوم السياسي، وألقى اللوم المضاعف على أمته وعلى رؤساء الكهنة!! «ضعوا أنتم هذا الكلام في آذانكم، إن ابن الإنسان سوف يُسلم إلى أيدي الناس» (لو44:9‏)، «إن إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب، إله آبائنا, مجد فتاه يسوع, الذي أسلمتموه أنتم, وأنكرتموه أمام وجه بيلاطس، وهو حاكم بإطلاقه.» (أع13:3) 
‏ويكاد رد بيلاطس أن يكون صارخاً، مؤكداً للمسيح أنه إذا كان هو الآن بين يدي الحاكم الروماني، فأُمتك اليهودية ورؤساء الكهنة هم الذين جحدوا ملوكيتك, كانت ما كانت, وكل مؤهلاتك. 
‏ماذا فعلت. أو ما هو السبب في كل هذا؟ هذا ما كان يحير بيلاطس بالفعل. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 ديسمبر 2017)

*36:18  أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا»​
‏«كنت أرى في رؤى الليل, وإذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن إنسان، أتى وجاء إلى القديم الأيام فقربوه قدامه. فأُعطي سلطانا ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض.» (دا13:7-14) 
‏لا يزال المسيح يفتح وعي العالم على حقيقته: «أنتم من أسفل» أما أنا فمن فوق. أنتم من هذا العالم، أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم» (يو23:8). وهذا هو سر التعارض الهائل الذي أنتج هذا الهياج, وهذه المحاكمة، وهذه المرارة. أما «ماذا فعلت», فالرد الذي لا يُقال ولا يُسمع: ما فعلت هو أني نزلت إلى الأرض، جئت إلى خاصتي، النور أضاء في الظلمة، والظلمة لم تدركه. أنا ملك السلام، ومملكتي هي الحق, وخدامي هم أبناء النور. 
‏حينما طلبتم القبض علي سلمت نفسي لكم في سلام وخضوع، لأن ملكوتي لا يضيره القيود ولا يشينه القبض ولا المحاكمة، ولا الموت يجوز عليه، فهو فوق هذا وذاك. 
‏لست كأمتي, أنا لا أعتبركم أعداء لى، فأنا صديق العالم كله. وحتى لو كنتم أعداء أمتي، فأنا أحبكم، لأني أنادي: «أحبوا أعداءكم» (مت44:5‏)، فكيف تظن في العنف؟ مملكتي ليست هنا ولا من هنا، فأنا أستمد سلطاني من فوق، وخدامي هم أيضأ ليسوا من هذا العالم, كما إني أنا لست من هذا العالم. فلو كانت مملكتي من هذا العالم وخدامي من هذا العالم، لكانوا الآن يحاربون عني حتى لا أُسلم إلى اليهود. 
«لكي لا أُسلم إلى اليهود»: اليهود هنا، ومن فم المسيح، ليسوا يهود التوراة، ولا إسرائيل الله, ولا الشعب المحبوب المختار، بل يهود العالم والسياسة الذين جعلوا «بيت أبي بيت تجارة» (يو16:2)، والذين يصفون عن البعوضة تأففاً من النجاسة, ويبلعون الجمل بما حمل بلا ملامة، الذين ينهبون بيوت الأرامل، ولعلة يطيلون الصلوات, الذين جلسوا على كرسي موسى يعلمون الحق، وعملوا أعمال أبيهم، الذي كان قتالاً للناس منذ البدء! 
‏واضح هنا لماذا اشترط المسيح لكي يُسلم نفسه لهم طواعية أن يتركوا التلاميذ يذهبون أحراراً!! لأن المسيح أراد أن يسلم نفسه في سلام, ورفض أن يكون له في الضيق أعوان! كذلك، فإن رد المسيح هنا على بيلاطس يشرح معنى ما قاله القديس متى في إنجيله: «إذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوإ إلى أورشثليم قائلين: أين هو المولود ملك اليهود؟» (مت1:2-2). كما يشرح أيضاً معنى «ملكوت السموات» فهي «مملكتي التي ليست من هذا العالم». 
خدامي هم خدامكم, وخدام العالم كله، لأنهم كما قلت ليسوا من العالم أصلاً. أسلحتي هي الحق والبر والحب والفرح والسلام؛ جئت لأغزو بها قلب العالم كله. أما وسائلي في الاستيلاء على القلوب عنوة, فهي الوداعة والاتضاع والحب الباذل حتى الموت. 
‏حكومتي تقوم على أساس أن السيد هو الذي يخدم, ويغسل أرجل الذين يخدمهم؛ والأول هو الذي يجلس آخر الكل، والعظيم منهم هو أصفرهم. حربي معلنة عل الخطية، ولا مهادنة, والذي يريد أن يسخرنا ويأخذ ثوبنا, فإننا نخع له الرداء أيضا؛ والذي يسخرنا ميلاً نسير معه اثنين. 
‏هذه هى مملكتي، وهذه هى سماتها وشروطها.
«والآن مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 ديسمبر 2017)

*37:18  فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذاً مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهَذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا وَلِهَذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي».​
جملة نصفها استفهامي، ونصفها تعجبى, بروح تهكمية نوعا. إجابة المسيح: «أنت تقول»، معناها أن ما قاله بيلاطس يقع في موضع لا يقبل النفي ولا الإيجاب! فلا هو يقبل هذا اللقب من فم بيلاطس, ولا هو يرفضه؛ لأن بيلاطس يضع اللقب في موضع الفهم اليهودي كما سمعه منهم دون أن يلتفت إلى المعنى والشرح الذي قاله المسيح. ثم ابتدأ المسيح يوضح له المعنى الحقيقي لما قاله بيلاطس نفسه: 
«لهذا قد وُلدت أنا, ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم»: [هنا يورد القديس يوحنا النص الوحيد الذي يفيد ميلاد المسيح]. 
«لهذا وُلدت أنا», تجعل لملوكيته سبق تعيين. فهو لم يولد كأي إنسان لكي يعيش أولاً، ثم الظروف هي التي تحدد إمكانية أن يكون ملكاً، بل إنه وُلد ليكون ملكاً؛ أو أنه تعين ملكاً قبل أن يولد، فلما وُلد استعلن ملكاً بالضرورة, أي أن ملكونه غير مستحدث ولا هو زمني، فهو معين قبل الزمن، وقائم في الزمن بلا تعيين أي بلا حدود, فهو ملكوت من فوق يستمد وجوده، وهو أزلي! هذا هو الاعتراف الحسن أمام محكمة تمثل أقوى دولة في العالم آنئذ. 
«ولهذا قد أتيت إلى العالم»: توضيح ما بعده توضيح، أنه ليس من هذا العالم، وأن كيانه الدائم فوق العالم، ولكن «لهذا», أي «لقيام مملكته أو ملكوته في العالم بين الناس»، هو أتى إلى العالم من خارج ‏العالم: «تجسد». 
‏فالمسيح هنا، لا يجيب بكونه ملكاً فقط، بل هو يجيب ليؤكد لبيلاطس أن مملكته قائمة على أسس ثابتة وأزلية، وأنها لا تستمد قوتها أو وجوها من سلطة أرضية، ولا من أي قوة أرضية. علماً بأن كلمة :أتيت» تفيد الإتيان المستمر غير المنتهي، وليس كما جاءت في الترجمة العربية كفعل ماض منته، فهو آت، ويأتي، وسيأتي، ويبقى «آت إلى العالم»: هذا هو الاعتراف الحسن، والجملة كلها تفيد لاهوته. 
«لأشهد للحق»: ‏هنا، الحق هو بمفهومه المطلق، أي الحقيقة الكلية، التي هي المجال الذي يحيا ويعمل فيه 
‏المسيح. 
‏والإنسان الذي ينفتح قلبه وتنفتح بصيرته لهذا الحق, يدرك في الحال معنى ما يقوله المسيح بمجرد أن يسمعه. 
‏والمسيح يشهد للحق، لا كأنه يشهد لشيء خارج عنه، بل هو يشهد للحق باستعلان ذاته، وعلاقته بالله أبيه، لأنه هو الحق! هذا هو الاعتراف الحسن. 
«كل من هو من الحق»: ‏أي «كل من يستمد من الحق فكره وقوله وعمله وسلوكه، كل من جعل الحق مصدراً يستمد منه حياته، كل من أحب الحق وعشقه وسار على هداه ووحيه...». هذا، حتماً، يسمع صوت المسيح ويفهمه؛ وصوت المسيح يصير له حياة أبدية: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: إن من يسمع كلامي، ويؤمن بالذي أرسلني, فله حياة أبدية» (يو24:5). المسيح، هنا، يخاطب ضمير بيلاطس وكل ضمير لكل إنسان. 
‏«الاعتراف الحسن» الذي شهد به المسيح أمام بيلاطس، شمل عناصر الإيمان جميعاً: 
أ‌-	أنه وُلد ليعلن ملكوت الله بالحق الذي يقوله، ويملكه، ويملك عليه. 
ب‌-	أنه نزل من السماء، وأتى إلينا على الأرض، ليؤسس ملكوت الحق. 
كل من يسعى ويجد في أثر الحق, يُستعلن له المسيح والحق والحياة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 ديسمبر 2017)

*38:18(أ)  قَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «مَا هُوَ الْحَقُّ؟».​
‏لم يرفض بيلاطس كلام المسيح, ولكنه لم يفهمه، ولم يجد في داخله مدخلاً إليه؛ ويلاحظ أن كلمة «الحق» الذي يستفسر عنه بيلاطس لا يأتي قبلها (في الكلمة اليونانية الأصلية) أداة التعريف «ألـ». أما «الحق» الذي يتكلم عنه المسيح فهو «الحق» معرفا بـ «أل» ‏ليعطي ويغطي مفهوم الحق الكلي, وهذا يوضح أنه لم يعثر على مفتاح الحق الحقيقي. سؤال بيلاطس يخلو من الجدية, سؤال من لا يعرف، ومن لا يريد أن يعرف، سؤال نصفه حزين، يمثل العجز والقصور, والنصف الآخر استنكارتي، يمثل الجهل والتمادي فيه، لأن بيلاطس أراد أن يبحث عن الحق في الحياة الأرضية، وفي حياة الإنسان الأرضي. والحق لا يوجد في الزائلات، فكل ما هو متغير ليس حقاً، ولا يؤول إلى حق، وكل ما هو زائل يحكم على نفسه بالخداع والتفاهة. الحق يبقى إلى الأبد، ولا يؤول إلا إلى حق أكثر. 
«الحق عند المسيح» هو«كلامك هو حق» مخاطباً الآب (يو17:17). كل ما يصدر من الله هو الحق. ولأن عمل المسيح الأول، هو استعلان الله، وكلمة الله وعمل الله وإرادة الله، لذلك فالمسيح وكل ما يقوله المسيح هو «الحق». لذلك قال: «أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة» (يو6:14)؛ ولأنه يوصل إلى الله، فهو الطريق الواحد الوحيد الحقيقي، ولأنه يوصل إلى الله، فهو الحياة الأبدية، وكل من يسمع لصوته، يحيا إلى الأبد. 
«معرفة الحق» هي، بآن واحد، الدخول فيه، والحياة به وامتلاكه. لذلك كل من يعرف الحق، يتحرر من كل باطل وفاسد، فالحق يحرر. ولأن المسيح ابن الله، فقد وهبنا أن نتحد به لبلغ إلى بنوة الآب، لذلك «فالابن يحرر»: «فإن حرركم الابن، فبالحقيقة تكونون أحرارا.» (يو36:8) 
‏والحق حينما يحرر يقدس، أي يحفظ الإنسان من الشر والعالم، يحفظه في الله لله: «قدسهم في حقك» (يو17:17). فالحق والله, والحق والمسيح، والحق والحرية، والحق والقداسة, والحق والحياة الأبدية، هي متساويات مطلقة. والحق لا ينقسم، ولا يتجزأ، فهو كل مطلق. لذلك، فهو مصدر الوحدة الحقيقية. لذلك أيضاً، فالذين أحبوا الحق وعاشوه, هم واحد، لأنهم صاروا متحدين في الواحد وبالواحد، فالحق يوحد، وهو رجاء الإنسان المتفتت. 
‏الحق واحد أحد مطلق. لذلك، كل ما هو قابل للازدواج، وكل ما ينقلب إلى ما هو ضده، هو خداع وزائل. 
‏فالنور الذي ينقلب إلى ظلمة، هو خداع، النور والظلمة كلاهما, أما النور الحقيقي، فهولا ينطفىء قط، وليس فيه ظلمة البتة. 
‏والفرح الذي ينقلب إلى حزن, هو خداع، الفرح والحزن كلاهما، أما الفرح الحقيقي فهو لا يُنزع قط، ولا يقدر العالم أن يلغيه. 
‏والسلام الذي يتحول إلى قلق واضطراب, هو خداع، السلام والقلق كلاهما، لأن السلام الحقيقي يبدد كل قلق واضطراب في العالم. 
‏والحياة التي تنتهي بالموت هي خداع، الحياة والموت كلاهما، أما الحياة الحقيقية فليس فيها موت، وهي حياة أبدية. 
كل من يعرف الحق ينفتح وعيه المسيحى ويدرك الغش والخداع, والإنقلاب والتقلب هما الأساس الذي يقوم عليه العالم بكل مظاهره وأمجاده، لأن «العالم كله قد وُضع في الشرير» (1يو19:5‏)، ولأن رئيس هذا العالم «ليس فيه حق» (يو44:8). ولا يمكن أن يتآلف الحق مع الخدام، فكأس الله ليس فيها موضع لكأس الشيطان (1كو21:10). 
‏لذلك، فأولاد النور يبغضون أعمال الظمة، وأولاد الحق يقاومون إبليس فيهرت منهم! 
‏وتماماً تماماً، كما لا يمكن أن يتعامل النور مع الظلمة، فالنور أيضاً يبدد الظلمة أينما وكيفما كانت، والظلمة لا تدرك النور قط. لذلك، إن قلنا أننا في الحق أو أن لنا شركة مع اللهه، ثم سلكنا في الظلمة، نكذب وليس الحق فينا (راجح ايو6:1). 
‏والقديس يوحنا أقوى من أدرك قطبي الحق والخداع: «نعلم أننا نحن من الله، والعالم كله قد وُضع في الشرير» (ايو19:5‏). أما الحق فقد أسسه المسيح: «ونعلم أن ابن الله قد جاء، وأعطانا بصيرة (الوعي المسيحي) لنعرف الحق. ونحن في الحق، في ابنه يسوع المسيح، هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية.» (ايو20:5) 
‏وبسؤال بيلاطس للمسيح: «ما هو الحق؟», يتضح أنه نسي, إلى حين, أن من يسأله عن الحق هو متهم مقدم للاعدام. ولكن المسيح أنشأ بوجوده أمام بيلاطس مجالاً ذا تأثير على فكره, جعله يسرح ببصره فيما هو أعلى من قامته: ما هو؟ ما هو الحق؟ 
‏وإلى هنا فقد بيلاطس صبره تجاه تجني اليهود على المسيح، وإزاء هذه الإتهامات الهابطة التي لا تتناسب قط مع هذا الإنسان الشامخ والمتعاظم في تفكيره، الذي جاء ليشهد للحق! لقد عيل صبره، وتحركت فيه أحاسيس العدالة، فانفجرت فيه غضبة الحاكم الروماني، وصمم أن ينتزع من هؤلاء الملفقين حق إطلاقه
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 ديسمبر 2017)

*الجزء الثالث من سير القضية
خارج دار الولاية (38:18(ب)-40‏)
‏الإعلان الأول عن براءة المسيح
38:18 (ب)  وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا خَرَجَ أَيْضاً إِلَى الْيَهُودِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً.​
‏كان حديث المسيح مع بيلاطس، هو الذي أقنع بيلاطس أن يخرج إلى اليهود ويعلن لهم عن براءة المسيح من كل التهم التي وُجهت إليه. فكانت هذه صفعة غير متوقعة لرؤساء الكهنة، الذين كانوا قد أحكموا كل الخطط كى ينتهوا من المسيح بأسرع ما يمكن. 
‏وكان رد فعل رؤساء الكهنة واليهود سريعاً ومنسقاً: 
+ «فدعا بيلاطس رؤساء الكهنة والعظماء والشعب، وقال لهم : قد قدمتم إلي هذا الإنسان كمن يفسد الشعب، وها أنا قد فحصت قدامكم، ولم أجد في هذا الإنسان علة مما تشتكون به عليه، ولا هيرودس أيضاً، لأني أرسلتكم إليه، وها لا شيء يستحق الموت صُنع منه!  فأنا أؤدبه وأطلقه. وكان مضطراً أن يطلق لهم كل عيد واحداً». 
‏«فصرخوا بجملتهم قائلين: خذ هذا, وأطلق لنا باراباس»!... 
«فناداهم أيضاً بيلاطس، وهو يريد أن يطلق يسوع. فصرخوا قائلين: اصلبه اصلبه» . 
«فقال لهم ثالثة: فأي شر عمل هذا؟ إني لم أجد فيه علة للموت! فأنا أؤدبه وأطلقه». 
«فكانوا يلجون بأصوات عظيمة طالبين أن يُصلب». 
‏«فقويت أصواتهم، وأصوات رؤساء الكهنة.» (لو13:23-23‏) 
‏لم يكن الشعب, من نفسه، يطلب باراباس ولا أن يُصلب المسيح، ولكن كان هذا قد لقنه لهم رؤساء الكهنة: «فهيج رؤساء الكهنة الجمع لكى يطلق لهم بالحري باراباس» (مر11:15) 
‏المفارقة هنا شاسعة بين هدوء واتزان ورجاحة فكر بيلاطس، في مقابل هياج وخبث وعنف وفقدان أعصاب رؤساء الكهنة، ممثلى الله والشعب المختار. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 ديسمبر 2017)

*وقفة قصيرة​
‏مراجعة قانونية في أسلوب الاتهام: كيف يطلب رؤساء الكهنة أن يطلق لهم باراباس، وهو متهم مسجون بالفعل ومدان كفاعل شر، بنفس التهم وأكثر مما يلصقونها بالمسيح؟ 
‏«وذاك كان قد طُرح في السجن، لأجل فتنة حدثت في المدينة وقتل» (لو19:23). (فتنة أدت إلى إزهاق أرواح، وتعني نوعاً من المظاهرات أو الثورات المحدودة، سياسية أو اجتماعية، من نوع تلك التي يقوم بها أرباب المهن أو الصناعات أو أحزاب الأمة من أجل مبادىء عامة). كما يتضح من رواية القديس مرقس الرسول أن باراباس سجين سياسي: «وكان المسمى باراباس موثقاً مع رفقائه في الفتنة, الذين في الفتنة فعلوا قتلاً» (مر7:15) 
‏وكان الهياج والصخب المصطنع المغالى فيه جداً، من جهة شكله وأسبابه إزاء صمت المسيح وهدوئه وسكوته، سبباً لإقناع بيلاطس أكثر ببراءة المسيح . لقد أدرك بيلاطس، في هدوء وذكاء، الحقيقة التي أعلنها القديس متى: «لأنه علم أنهم أسلموه حسدا.» (مت18:27) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 ديسمبر 2017)

*39:18-40  وَلَكُمْ عَادَةٌ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ وَاحِداً فِي الْفِصْحِ. أَفَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ؟». فَصَرَخُوا أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهُمْ: «لَيْسَ هَذَا بَلْ بَارَابَاسَ». وَكَانَ بَارَابَاسُ لِصّاً. ​
[اليهود يعطون الكرامة للص قاتل، ويلحون إلحاحاً في قتل البار!!]. 
«أفتريدون أن أطلق لكم ملك اليهود»: ‏هذا تعبير خطير يمس الاتهام الذي ترجى اليهود أن يٌصلب المسيح بسببه! بيلاطس هنا يسخر، لا من ملك اليهود ولا من اليهود، بل من رؤساء الكهنة الذين ألبسوه هذه التهمة!! وكون بيلاطس يقول, بعد فحصه على أساس بنود الاتهام كلها, أنه يطلق هذا الملك، فهذا معناه مباشرة أن المسيح ليس ملكأ بحسب إتهام رؤساء الكهنة بأنه ملك يمنع جباية الضرائب لحساب قيصر (أي ينادي بالتحرر من نير الرومان). فلو كانت مثل هذه التهمة محتملة مجرد احتمال، لكان قد احتحزه لتكميل الفحص، ولكنه الأن برأه تماماً من كل تهمة, وأهمها أنه «ملك سياسي» يطالب بملك.
‏ولكن واضح أن بيلاطس وهو يسعى لإطلاق المسيح، لم يتخذ الطريق القانوني, ولا استخدم سلطاته كقاض يقطع بالأمر بدون مشورة الشعب. لقد انزلق بيلاطس وراء فكرة الاستعانة بالشعب ضد رؤساء الكهنة, يستفتيه في أمر إطلاق المسيح في العيد حسب عادة اليهود في إطلاق أحد السجناء، وكان كأنه يستجدي الشعب، وهذا ضعف ورخاوة قضائية معيبة. ولكن الشعب, وبسرعة، تلقن من فم رؤساء الكهنة ماذا يقول، وبعكس ما يطلب بيلاطس، أي أن يطلق لهم باراباس، ويصلب المسيح. لقد أسقط بيلاطس بين يدي نفسه، وفوت عليه رؤساء الكهنة هذه المحاولة التي خرج منها خاسراً مُضعضعاً. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*الأصحاح التاسع عشر​
‏فَحِينَئِذٍ أَخَذَ بِيلاَطُسُ يَسُوعَ وَجَلَدَهُ. وَضَفَرَ الْعَسْكَرُ إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثَوْبَ أُرْجُوانٍ.وَكَانُوا يَقُولُونَ: «السّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ». وَكَانُوا يَلْطِمُونَهُ. فَخَرَجَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضاً خَارِجاً وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً». فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ خَارِجاً وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ إِكْلِيلَ الشَّوْكِ وَثَوْبَ الأُرْجُوانِ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ». فَلَمَّا رَآهُ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْخُدَّامُ صَرَخُوا: «اصْلِبْهُ! اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاصْلِبُوهُ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً». أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَنَا نَامُوسٌ وَحَسَبَ نَامُوسِنَا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِيلاَطُسُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ ازْدَادَ خَوْفاً. فَدَخَلَ أَيْضاً إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَقَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟» وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ جَوَاباً. فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تُكَلِّمُنِي؟ أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَاناً أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَاناً أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ؟». أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: « لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لِذَلِكَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَنِي إِلَيْكَ لَهُ خَطِيَّةٌ أَعْظَمُ». مِنْ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ كَانَ بِيلاَطُسُ يَطْلُبُ أَنْ يُطْلِقَهُ وَلَكِنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «إِنْ أَطْلَقْتَ هَذَا فَلَسْتَ مُحِبّاً لِقَيْصَرَ. كُلُّ مَنْ يَجْعَلُ نَفْسَهُ مَلِكاً يُقَاوِمُ قَيْصَرَ». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِيلاَطُسُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ أَخْرَجَ يَسُوعَ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْوِلاَيَةِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ «الْبلاَطُ» وَبِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جَبَّاثَا». وَكَانَ اسْتِعْدَادُ الْفِصْحِ وَنَحْوُ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ. فَقَالَ لِلْيَهُودِ: «هُوَذَا مَلِكُكُمْ». فَصَرَخُوا: «خُذْهُ! خُذْهُ اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَأَصْلِبُ مَلِكَكُمْ؟» أَجَابَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «لَيْسَ لَنَا مَلِكٌ إِلاَّ قَيْصَرُ». فَحِينَئِذٍ أَسْلَمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ لِيُصْلَبَفَأَخَذُوا يَسُوعَ وَمَضَوْا بِهِ. فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جُلْجُثَةُ». حَيْثُ صَلَبُوهُ وَصَلَبُوا اثْنَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ مَعَهُ مِنْ هُنَا وَمِنْ هُنَا وَيَسُوعُ فِي الْوَسْطِ. وَكَتَبَ بِيلاَطُسُ عُنْوَاناً وَوَضَعَهُ عَلَى الصَّلِيبِ. وَكَانَ مَكْتُوباً: «يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». فَقَرَأَ هَذَا الْعُنْوَانَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْمَكَانَ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ يَسُوعُ كَانَ قَرِيباً مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ. وَكَانَ مَكْتُوباً بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ وَالْيُونَانِيَّةِ وَاللَّاتِينِيَّةِ. فَقَالَ رُؤَسَاءُ كَهَنَةِ الْيَهُودِ لِبِيلاَطُسَ: «لاَ تَكْتُبْ: مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ بَلْ: إِنَّ ذَاكَ قَالَ أَنَا مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ». أَجَابَ بِيلاَطُسُ: «مَا كَتَبْتُ قَدْ كَتَبْتُ». ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْماً. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضاً. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ مَنْسُوجاً كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لاَ نَشُقُّهُ بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هَذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ. وَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَاتٍ عِنْدَ صَلِيبِ يَسُوعَ أُمُّهُ وَأُخْتُ أُمِّهِ مَرْيَمُ زَوْجَةُ كِلُوبَا وَمَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ». ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ. بَعْدَ هَذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ: «أَنَا عَطْشَانُ». وَكَانَ إِنَاءٌ مَوْضُوعاً مَمْلُوّاً خَلاًّ فَمَلَأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ. فَلَمَّا أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْخَلَّ قَالَ: «قَدْ أُكْمِلَ». وَنَكَّسَ رَأْسَهُ وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. ثُمَّ إِذْ كَانَ اسْتِعْدَادٌ فَلِكَيْ لاَ تَبْقَى الأَجْسَادُ عَلَى الصَّلِيبِ فِي السَّبْتِ لأَنَّ يَوْمَ ذَلِكَ السَّبْتِ كَانَ عَظِيماً سَأَلَ الْيَهُودُ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ تُكْسَرَ سِيقَانُهُمْ وَيُرْفَعُوا. فَأَتَى الْعَسْكَرُ وَكَسَرُوا سَاقَيِ الأَوَّلِ وَالآخَرِ الْمَصْلُوبَيْنِ مَعَهُ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ. لَكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ. والَّذِي عَايَنَ شَهِدَ وَشَهَادَتُهُ حَقٌّ وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنْتُمْ. لأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ». وَأَيْضاً يَقُولُ كِتَابٌ آخَرُ: «سَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ». ثُمَّ إِنَّ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ وَهُوَ تِلْمِيذُ يَسُوعَ وَلَكِنْ خُفْيَةً لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ سَأَلَ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ فَأَذِنَ بِيلاَطُسُ. فَجَاءَ وَأَخَذَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ. وَجَاءَ أَيْضاً نِيقُودِيمُوسُ الَّذِي أَتَى أَوَّلاً إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ مَزِيجَ مُرٍّ وَعُودٍ نَحْوَ مِئَةِ مَناً. فَأَخَذَا جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ وَلَفَّاهُ بِأَكْفَانٍ مَعَ الأَطْيَابِ كَمَا لِلْيَهُودِ عَادَةٌ أَنْ يُكَفِّنُوا. وَكَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ بُسْتَانٌ وَفِي الْبُسْتَانِ قَبْرٌ جَدِيدٌ لَمْ يُوضَعْ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. فَهُنَاكَ وَضَعَا يَسُوعَ لِسَبَبِ اسْتِعْدَادِ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْقَبْرَ كَانَ قَرِيباً 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*الجزء الرابع من سير القضية
داخل دار الولاية (1:19-3)
الجلد بدون حكم مسبق والاستهزاء بالمسيح كملك
1:19  فَحِينَئِذٍ أَخَذَ بِيلاَطُسُ يَسُوعَ وَجَلَدَهُ.​
«بذلت ظهري للضاربين، وخدي للطم، ووجهي لم أستر عن خزي البصاق.» (إش6:50 ‏حسب الترجمة السبعينية) 
«وبجلداته شُفينا......» (إش5:53 ‏حسب الترجمة السبعينية) 
‏لا يزال بيلاطس يأمل في إطلاق المسيح. ورأى أنه يمكن إرضاء الشعب الهائج بإجراء عقوبة شكلية, دون حكم رسمي, تستدر عطف الشعب، فأقدم على هذا العمل وهو مقتنع ببراءة المسيح, وقد أعلن ذلك وعمل على إطلاقه, لهذا قام بعملية الجلد: «إني لم أجد فيه علة للموت, فأنا أؤدبه وأطلقه.» (لو22:23) 
‏وهنا تجدر الإشارة للتنبيه، أن هذا التجاوز المجحف الذي تورط فيه بيلاطس بعملية الجلد والاستهزاء، كان, دون أن يدري, أساساً لاهوتيأ للخلاص, لأن المسيح أكمل به ما هو مستحق توقيعه بالفعل من العقوبة على الإنسان, فحمله هو على ظهره ورأسه ليعطينا حق البراءة. فالآلام, والجلد على الظهر, والاستهزاء الذي احتمله المسيح, إضافيا فوق الموت, استكمل به المسيح الخلاص اللازم لنا. لذلك تحتل هذه الآلام من يد الحاكم الروماني, وهي غير اللازمة وغير القانونية أيضاً، إذ لم تثبت عليه تهمة واحدة من التي سُجلت في عريضة الدعوى. 
‏وقد تفنن بيلاطس في الاستهزاء بالمسيح، بقصد أن يجرده من كرامة الملوكية التي كرهها اليهود, وذلك فقط استرضاء لهم. وواضح أن جيع أنواع التهكمات التي أُجريت عليه، أُجريت للتهزئة بملوكيته فقط: 
«فعروه وألبسوه رداء قرمزيا»، وهو اللون الخاص بملابس الملوك. 
‏«وضفروا إكليلاً من شوك، ووضعوه على رأسه»، وواضح أنه كان بمسابة إكليل الغار الذي وضع على رأس الملوك الراجعين من الانتصار!! 
«وقصبة في يمينه»، هى قضيب الملك. 
«وكانوا يجثون قدامه, كما يسجد الناس للملوك عادة.
«ويستهزئون به قائلين: السلام يا ملك اليهود». 
‏«وبصقوا عليه» أقصى ما يمكن أن يُهان به ملك. 
‏«وأخذوا القصبة، وضربوه على رأسه»‏، أي على إكليل الشوك، استهزاء بملوكيته (مت28:27-30) 
‏ولم يدر الحاكم أنه إنما يكمل كأس آلام الخلاص، ليستطيع بها المسيح أن يسترد للانسان كرامته وملوكيته أمام الله أبيه. وبإكليل الشوك الذي ألبسه أخيراً فوق رأس المسيح، أعاد للانسان بالنهاية إكليل المجد الذي كان قد نزُع منه: »الذي أحبنا, وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه, وجعلنا ملوكاً وكهنة لله أبيه, له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الأبدين آمين.» (رؤ5:1-6) 
‏تصحيح المفهوم: 
+ يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: (إنه جُلد ظلما) في شرحه لإنجيل يوحنا صفحة 606. 
+ يتهيأ لكثيرين، أنه بعد الحكم بصلب المسيح، أعاد الجند الجلد والاستهزاه مرة أخرى. وهذا خطأ يلزم التنبيه إليه. وقد نتج هذا من اللبس الحادث في سرد الرواية. فمثلاً، في إنجيل مرقس يقول بغاية الوضوح هكذا: «وأُسلم يسوع, بعد ما جلده, ليصلب» (مر15:15)، بمعنى أنه بعد أن جلده بيلاطس أمام الجموع، وهو في حالة الاستهزاء، ولابس إكليل الشوك والثوب الارجواني، بقصد من بيلاطس أن يكتفي بذلك, وبعدها يأمر بإطلاقه، هاج الشعب وزاد الصخب, وطلبوا صلبه, فيئس من كل محاولات الإفراج عنه وسلمه لهم ليُصلب. ولكن القديس مرقس جمع كل ما تم من عمليات الجبلد والاستهزاء، ولم يفصلها, أثناء سرده, عن الصلب، بل أضافها لها، لأنه لم يشير سابقاً إلى المحاولة التي قام بها بيلاطس لإطلاقه, والتي استلزمت الجلد والاستهزاء! 
كذلك في إنجيل القديس متى نجد أنه جمع عملية الجلد والاستهزاه مع الصلب. لأنه أيضاً لم يتعرض لمحاولة بيلاطس لإطلاق المسيح بالمرة. 
+ أما إنجيل القديس لوقا، فكان واضحاً للغاية في سرد هذه الأحداث، إذ فصل بين محاولة إطلاق المسيح وبين الحكم بالصلب. وبعد النطق بالحكم بالصلب، لم يذكر اي شيء عن جلد أو استهزاء. 
‏+ ولكن في إنجيل القديس يوحنا اتضحت الحقائق، إذ سُردت رواية محاولة بيلاطس إطلاق المسيح ومعها الجلد والاستهزاء. ولما لم تأت هذه المحاولة بالنتيجة التي كان يطلبها بيلاطس, اضطر اضطراراً وتحت التهديد، أن يسلم لهم يسوع ليصلب مباشرة، دون أي جلد أو ‏استهزاء. 
+ ولكن حتى وإن كانت الكتيبة قد اجتمعت فعلاً على المسيح بعد النطق بالحكم, كما يُفهم خطأ من سرد إنجيلي القديسين متى ومرقس, وأكتملت تمثيليتها بل تمثيلها بالملك، فهذه العملية تتناسب فعلاً مع الوحشية الرومانية لدى الجنود. 
+ وحينما يقول كل من القديس متى والقديس مرقس: «وبعدما استهزأوا به, نزعوا عنه الرداء, الثوب الارجواني,  وألبسوه ثيابه, ومضوا به للصلب» (مت31:27؛ مر21:15), فإنه يُفهم من هذا أنه بعد ما تمت عملية الاستهزاء العلني أمام اليهود خارج دار الولاية، ولم تأت بالنتيجة التي كان يترجاها بيلاطس, وهي أن يتمكن من إطلاق سراحه بعد ذلك، أدخل المسيح مرة أخرى إلى دار الولاية ونزعوا عنه إكليل الشوك والثوب الارجواني (رمز الملوكية)، وذلك ليتسنى, بمقتضى كرامة القانون وهيبة المحكمة, محاكمته بملابسه العادية. فحكموا عليه وسُلم لهم ليصلبوه. 
‏وقد كشفت لنا أبحاث الحفريات الحديثة في أورشليم التي قام بها الضابط وارن, عن صالة كبيرة تحت الأرض، قرر مستر فرجسون بعد فحصها أنها المكان الذي تألم فيه المسيح وجُلد واستُهزى، به. وهي في موقع قلعة أنطونيا, مركز دار ولاية بيلاطس, وفيها لا يزال هناك عمود مقطوع تاجه قائم بمفرده، وليس له اتصال بتركيب هيكل المبنى (لأن الصالة مقببة بقبو يعلو العمود، ولكن دون أن يتلامس معه، وواضح أنه العمود الذي كان مستخدماً لربط المحكوم عليه وجلده). وتاريخ هذه الصالة يرقى إلى زمن هيرودس.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 ديسمبر 2017)

*2:19   وَضَفَرَ الْعَسْكَرُ إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثَوْبَ أُرْجُوانٍ.​
«محتقر ومخذول من الناس، رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن... مُحتقر فلم نعتد به» (إش3:53) 
‏كان هذا العمل بأمر بيلاطس، ليمثلوا بالمسيح تمثيلاً كملك تحت الإهانة، وقد أتقنوا جداً عملية الاستهزاء بكل صنوف الوقاحة المتاحة, وقد فلت زمام تعقلهم، لأن الأمر صادر من رئيسهم! 
‏«ضفر العسكر إكليلا من شوك, ووضعوه على وأسه»: ‏القصد أن يهزأوا بملوكيته، فألبسوه إكليلاً من شوك عوض إكليل الغار الذي يطوقون به الملوك عند رجوعهم من انتصاراتهم. ولكن ألم يقل المسيح: «ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم» (يو33:16)؟ لقد رجع المسيح من نصرته العظمى غالباً العالم ورئيسه وكل مصادر الخطية والموت والهلاك، وحمل لعنة الإنسان في جسده، فلاق به أن يلبس إكليلاً من شوك رمز لعنة الإنسان «ملعونة الأرض بسببك ... شوكاً وحسكاً تنبت لك.» (تك17:3-18) 
‏كان منظر المسيح وهو لابس إكليل الشوك, هو منظر الإنسان مطروداً من أمام وجه الله, خارجاً من جنة عدن، حاملاً اللعنة والشوك، ومستقبلاً التعب والشقاء. وها هو المسيح قد وفى العقوبة بكل بنودها، وما بقي منها إلا الموت، آخر عدو للإنسان، والذي هو(أي المسيح) وشيك أن يدوسه ليعود بالإنسان إلى حيث خرج. 
‏يعقد بعض العلماء أن نوع هذا الشوك اسمه العلمي (      )، وهو موجود بكثرة في أورشليم ، وأشواكه حادة جداً، إذا انغرست في اللحم تدميه. ويقول أخرون إنه نبات (       ) وأسمه العبري «سارح» أو «سيراخ» 
«وألبسوه ثوب أرجوان»: «من ذا الآتي من أدوم بثياب حُمر، من بصرة، هذا البهي بملابسه ... ما بال لباسك محمر، وثيابك كدائس المعسرة؟ قد دست المعصرة وحدي، ومن الشعوب لم يكن معي أحد.» (إش1:63-3) 
«وهو متسربل بثوب مغموس بدم، ويدعى اسمه كلمة الله.» (رؤ13:19) 
‏وهو الثوب الذي خلعه عليه هيرودس تهكماً من ملوكيته أيضاً، عندما أرسله بيلاطس إليه، لما علم هذا أن المسيح من الجليل. وكان هيرودس والي الجليل، ولكنه كان مقيماً في أورشليم، «فاحتقره هيرودس مع عسكره، واستهزأ به، وألبسه لباساً لامعاً, ورده إلى بيلاطس.» (لو11:23) 
‏ومعروف أن لباس الملوك هو الأحمر اللامع. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 ديسمبر 2017)

*3:19  وَكَانُوا يَقُولُونَ: «السّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ». وَكَانُوا يَلْطِمُونَهُ.​
«في ظلعي فرحوا واجتمعوا، اجتمعوا علي شاتمين ولم أعلم، مزقوا ولم يكفوا.» (مز15:35) 
‏كانت هي تحية قيصر الرسمية, كما كان يقوها الألمان لهتلر: «هايل هتلر». وهي التي أخذ عنها كلمة «السلام الملكى», ليقال بالموسيقى وليس بالفم؛ وهي تحية الملوك العظام. 
‏لم يدر هؤلاء الجنود البؤساء أنهم فعلاً يحيون ملك الملوك، «ورئيس ملوك الأرض» (رؤ5:1‏)، ولم يكن استهزاؤهم إلا استهزاه بجهالتهم وعمى عيونهم، التي نضح عليها اليهود فعموا بعماهم! 
‏«وكانوا يلطمونه»: ‏كان المسيح، بعد الجلد، ينزف دماً، وظهره متورم تجتاحه الآلام، كموجات مرعبة تسري في جسده المتهرأ بلا توقف، ثم بدأوا يلطمونه على الوجه وعلى الرأس: «وبصقوا عليه، وأخذوا القصبة, وضربوه على رأسه» (مت30:27)
«اسمعي أيتها السموات وأصغي أيتها الأرض ...، ربيت بنين ونشأتهم، أما هم فعصوا علي, الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه، أما إسرائيل فلا يعرف, شعبي لا يفهم!! ويل للأمة الخاطئة، الشعب الثقيل الإثم، نسل فاعلي الشر، أولاد مفسدين!! ‏تركوا الرب, استهانوا بقدوس إسرائيل، ارتدوا إلى وراء ...، ‏كل الرأس مريض، وكل القلب سقيم، من أسفل القدم، إلى الرأس ليس فيه صحة! بل جرح, وأحباط، وضربة طرية, لم تعصر ولم تُعصب ولم تُلين بالزيت. بلادكم خربة، مدنكم محروقة بالنار!!» ( إش2:1-7) 
«وكانوا يقولون: السلام يا ملك اليهود، وكانوا يلطمونه»! هذا هو سلام العالم، سلام بالفم ولطمة باليد، وحق للمسيح أن يقول: «سلامي أعطيكم، ليس كما يعطي العالم...» (يو27:14) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 ديسمبر 2017)

*الجزء الخامس من المحاكمة
خارج الولاية (4:19-7)
«هذا هو الرجل», «جعل نفسه ابن الله»
4:19  فَخَرَجَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضاً خَارِجاً وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً وَاحِدَةً».​
‏كانت حيرة بيلاطس واضحة، فلو كان لديه من الأدلة ما يكفي للحكم، لحكم. ولكن لم يكن أمامه أية أدلة يستند عليها، بل كان أمامه من الأدلة الدامغة على براءته، ما جعله يكاد يتوسل ملتمساً براءته. وقد أقدم عل فعلة شنعاء، بأن ظلمه ظلماً قاسياً وعنيفاً، ليرضي ظلم رؤساء الكهنة القساة وعنفهم! ولسان حاله أنه: يهون جلده، حتى الدم, وتهون إهانته حتى التراب، أمام تبرئته من الصلب! ولكن هيهات، فحسب لسانه هو: «ما كتبت قد كتبت» 
‏«ها أنا أخرجه إليكم لتعلموا أني لست أجد فيه علة واحدة»: بيلاطس يحاول أن يوقظ روح الإنسانية في اليهود، ويدفعهم دفعا إلى روح العدالة, بإعلانه الجهوري عن براءة من يتهمونه, براءة لا يشوبها الشك ولا «علة واحدة», ويستدر رحمتهم بمنظر المسيح الدامي والمهان جداً! هذا كله من وراء المسيح, فالمسيح كان حتى هذه اللحظة داخل دار الولاية: «‏ها أنا أخرجه إليكم». 
«لست أجد فيه علة واحدة»: «رئيس هذا العالم يأتى وليس له فىّ شيء». ‏وبيلاطس هنا يدين نفسه إدانة مخزية. فلماذا، إذن، وبأي حق، وبأي إنسانية، تأمر بجلده بضربات قد تؤدي إلى موته، تأمر بإهانته هكذا وهو بريء!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 ديسمبر 2017)

*5:19  فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ خَارِجاً وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ إِكْلِيلَ الشَّوْكِ وَثَوْبَ الأُرْجُوانِ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ».​
«يا جميع عابري الطريق, تطلعوا وانظروا أن كان حزن مثل حزني...»» (مراثى 12:1) 
+ «بُليت يمظامي. عند كل أعدائي صرت عاراً،... ورعباً لمعارفي... الذين رأوني خارجاً هربوا عني، نُسيت من القلب مثل الميت, صرت مثل إناء مُتلف، لأني سمعت مذمة من كثيرين، ‏الخوف مستدير بي بمؤامرتهم معاً علي، تفكروا في آخذ نفسي.» (مز10:31-13) 
+ «‏اذكر يا رب عار عبيدك الذي أحتمله في حضني!! ... ، الذي به عير أعداؤك... ، عيروا آثار مسيحك!!» (مز50:89‏) 
‏+ «كان منظره كذا مفسداً أكثر من الرجل, وصورته أكثرمن بني آدم... لا صورة له ولا جمال، فننظر إليه، ولا منظر فنشتهيه. محتقر ومرزول من ‏الناس, ‏رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن، وكمُستر عنه وجوهنا. ‏محتقر فلم نعتد به، لكن أحزاننا حملها, وأوجاعنا تحملها، ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً، وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا، تأديب سلامنا عليه, وبحُبره شُفينا... والرب وضع عليه إثم جميعنا. ظٌلم، أما هو فتزلل، ولم يفتح فاه...، ضُرت من أجل ذنب شعبي.» (إش14:52-9:53) 
«هوذا الإنسان»: هوذا الإنسان ليس ملكاً بعد، لقد رفٌع عنه كل كرامة، «الذي له الكرامة والمجد إلى دهر ‏الدهور.» (اتى17:1) 
‏ألبسه الهزء والسخرية، «اللابس النور كثوب» (مز2:104)
‏أزال بهاء منظره، وحطم قوته «البهي بملابسه، المتعظم بكثرة قوته» (إش1:63)
ألبسه تاج الشوك، وهو الذي «على راه تيجان كثيرة» (رؤ12:19) 
‏قال لهم: «هو ذا الإنسان»، لعلهم يتعرفون عليه في أخوة الإنسانية وآلامها!! فجحدوه كإنسان متألم، وهو الإله المتمجد، ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب. أهانوا خروجه إليهم، الذي سيأتي في مجده ومجد أبيه مع ملائكته القديسين ليدين المسكونة بالعدل: «العار قد كسر قلبي فمرضت، انتظرت رقة، فلم تكن، ومعزين فلم أجد.» (مز20:69) 
هموذا الإنسان!! هذا هو التجسد. نعم وكيف صار الكلمة جسداً! هذا هو الإخلاء في أعمق مظاهره ومعانيه! كيف مار الإله في هيئة عبد؟ (راجع في7:2) ولم يكتف بهيئة العبد، بل حمل على هيئة العبد عار العبيد والأسياد ومذلة  بني الإنسان، ودفع بمذلته ثمن كبريائا، تهيداً ليدفع بموته ثمن موتنا ويعطينا الحياة! 
‏هذه هي طاعة العبد، أدخلوه دار الولاية، فدخل. وألبسوه عار الإنسان، فلبس. وأخرجوه ليكون منظراً للناس والملائكة، فخرج. هو راض بكأسه الذي أخذه من يد الآب لشثربه رشفة رشفة! 
‏في يوم ميلاده، يوم إعلان تجسده، ظهرت الملائكة في السماء جوقات جوقات تسبح لملكها وتمجد مهللة، ولكنها في هذا اليوم انحصرت مذعورة، وصمتت السماء، استعداداً لساعة الظمة على الأرض. 
‏أما بيلاطس فخاب رجاؤه لأنه ترجى أن يسمع كلمة رحمة من اليهود، فسمه «اصلبه», «اصلبه»، لأن لصوص الكرم تعاهدوا وتربصوا: «فلما رآه الكرامون تأمروا فيما بينهم قائلين: هذا هو الوارث هلموا نقتله، لكى يصير لنا الميراث». (لو14:20) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*6:19  فَلَمَّا رَآهُ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْخُدَّامُ صَرَخُوا: «اصْلِبْهُ! اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «خُذُوهُ أَنْتُمْ وَاصْلِبُوهُ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَجِدُ فِيهِ عِلَّةً».​
‏نعم، لا يكفيهم الجلد على الظهر، ولا الضرب على الرأس؛ واللطم والبصاق على الوجه لا ينفعان شيئاً! هذا كله لا يكفي لغسل خطاياهم ورفع تعدياتهم، هذا لا يكفي ولا يصلح قط ليكون ذبيحة للفداء، إنهم بروح جميع الأنبياء يطلبون بل ويصرخون بأعلى أصواتهم أن «يُذبح المسيح»، فليس أقل من الذبح فداء، ولا دون الصليب خلاص. 
«خذوه أنتم واصلبوه, لأني لست أجد فيه علة»: ‏قول بيلاطس يُترجم هكذا: أنا غير موافق على صلب المسيح، إذا كنتم مصممين على قتله، ‏فخذوه كما أتيتم به، واصلبوه أنتم! قالها بيلاطس مع شيء من السخرية. 
‏أراد بيلاطس أن ينفض عن نفسه تحمل «دم البار»: «لست أجد فيه علة واحدة» (يو38:18‏)، «إياك وذلك البار» (مت19:27). وبقوله مرة ثالثة: «لست أجد فيه علة»، وضع القضية بكافة ملابساتها على رؤوسهم وحمّلهم دم فريستهم! وكل نتيجة أعمالهم. إن تصريح بيلاطس بهذا الوضوح والعلانية، جعل اليهود وحدهم هم المسئولين عن صلب المسيح أمام هيئة القضاء العالى في السماوات, ولدى ذوي البصيرة من الروحيين والأنبياء: «إله آبائنا أقام يسوع ‏الذي أنتم قتلتموه، معلقين إياه على خشبة» (أع30:5‏). وليس هنا ذكر لبيلاطس، أو الرومان! «إن إله إبراهيم اسحق ويعقوب، إله آبائنا مجد فتاه يسوع، الذي أسلمتموه أنتم, وأنكرتموه أمام وجه بيلاطس, وهو حاكم بإطلاقه, ولكن أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار, وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتل, ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه, الذي أقامه الله من الأموات، ونحن شهود لذلك.» (أع13:3-15) 
‏وهذا ذكر تاريجي يبرى بيلاطس من دم المسيح حقاً. ولكن الخطأ الذي وقع فيه، هو أنه لم يستطيع أن يقف عند قوله، بمعنى أنه لم يستطع أن ينفذ ما يعتقده من جهة تبرئة المسيح. هنا لعنة السياسة، فسياسة الدولة تضحي بالحق في سبيل سلامة كيانها: يموت هو ولا أموت أنا. هذا هو عجز السيامة!! وعجز السياسة يأكل من جسم القانون!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*7:19  أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَنَا نَامُوسٌ وَحَسَبَ نَامُوسِنَا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ».​
‏رفض بات للمساومة التي دخل فيها بيلاطس. وما كان يجب عليه أن يفتح باب الحوار مح الشعب والشاكين، في أمر إزهاق روح بريء. ثم الخطأ الثاني أن يخيرهم بين إطلاقه من عدمه, بأن يوازنه بمجرم محترف محكوم عليه بالفعل. 
‏اليهود هنا يزكون طلبهم بضغط، معتبرين أن حكمهم «إلهي»، وما عليه إلا التنفيذ، كما تراءى لهم، أو ربما كما أعطتهم الدولة الحاكمة من ضمانات في عدم التدخل في شئونهم الدينية. فالناموس اليهودي يقول بحسب سفر اللاويين (16:24‏): «من جدف على اسم الرب فإنه يُقتل، يرجمه كل الجماعة رجماً، الغريب كالوطني، عندنا يجدف على الاسم، يُقتل». 
‏ولكن ما هو عمل بيلاطس كقاض تأكد له بالفحص الشخصي والسماع المتأني لليهود من براءة المسيح؟ بالإضافة إلى معرفته ائسابقة كوالى للبلاد بشئون قيام هذه الحركة الجديدة التي يقودها المسيح في البلاد والتي يتبعها كثير من الشعب والرؤساء، هل كان من واجبه، بل بالأحرى هل هو في حدود صلاحياته، أن يبرىء إنساناً يتهمه اليهود بمخالفات دينية تدخل في اختصاصات رؤساء الكهنة؟
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 ديسمبر 2017)

*الجزء السادس من سير القضية
داخل دار الولاية (8:19-11)
‏الإعلان عن مصدر السلطان الذي يحكم به بيلاطس، والخطية الأعظم التي يتحملها رؤساء الكهنة وحدهم
8:19  فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِيلاَطُسُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ ازْدَادَ خَوْفاً.​
‏لقد أحس بيلاطس بالرهبة تسري في كل كيانه، منذ تحدث مع المسيح في اختلائه الأول معه (33:18-38), وسماعه القول الذي قاله المسيح والذي يوحي بأصله الإلهي، وبرسالته فوق العادة من أجل الحق في العالم كله. وهنا، وعند سماعه بأصل المسيح يُعاد وصفه مرة أخرى بأكثر وضوح أنه ابن الله، زاد إحساسه بالخوف. إذ الآية لا تقول أنه ابتدأ يخاف بل «ازداد خوفاً». وقد انعكس هذا الخوف عل الإجراء الذي كان قد عمله في التو، إذ أمر بجلده؛ صحيح أنه جلد إنساناً له علاقة بالآلهة اليهودية مُرسلاً من عالم آخر! إن العبادات الرومانية ليست غريبة من هذا اللقب: «ابن الله»، خصوصاً وأن عبادات الشرق كان لها إشعاعات مؤثرة في السنين الأخيرة. فبولس الرسول يحكي لنا، بل ويستخدم معلومة مستمدة من أشعارهم: «كما قال بعض شعرائكم أيضاً لأننا أيضاً ذريته.» (أع28:17) 
‏فالسؤال الذي بدأ يرعب قلب بيلاطس، هل سيجره اليهود لكي يدخل في حرب مع الآلهة؟ «وإذ كان من الله ، فلا تقدرون أذ تنقضوه، لئلا توجدوا محاربين لله أيضاً» (أع39:5‏)... لقد بدأ يزداد عنده، مع الخوف، الإحساس بالشؤم في هذه القضية. وكان بيلاطس على حق في كل أحاسيسه. فالواقف أمامه هو حقاً وبالحقيقة ابن الله، الذي تهتز وتسجد أمامه كل عروش السموات والأرض. وكان عل حق، كل الحق، عدما أحس بالشؤم من صراخ اليهود الذي ظل يرن في أذنه حتى اليوم: «اصلبه اصلبه»، فقد تلوثت يداه بالفعل بدم «ذلك البار»، الذي لم تكن حقيقته عن زوجته بعيدة ... 
‏إن إحساس بيلاطس بالخوف، ثم بازدياد الخوف بتقدم القضية نحو لحظة الصلب، يكشف تماما عن أن أحاسيس هذا الرجل كانت صادقة. وصراخه في وجه اليهود مرات ثلاث: «أنا لا أجد فيه علة واحدة‏» هو ليس فقط الصدق والحق، بل هو النبوة العفوية التي تستمد وحيها من فم المسيح: «من منكم يبكتني على خطية.» (يو46:8‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 ديسمبر 2017)

*9:19  فَدَخَلَ أَيْضاً إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَقَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟» وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ جَوَاباً.
​
«ظُلم، أما هو فتذلل، ولم يفتح فاه, كشاة تُساق إلى الذبح، وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها، فلم يفتح فاه. (إش7:53) 
‏«من أين أنت»: هل أتيت من نسل إنسان؟ أم من كائن إلهي: أمن السماء أنت أم من الأرض؟ «فالجموع لما رأوا ما فعل بولس، رفعوا صوتهم بلغة ليكاونية قائلين: إن الألهة تشبهوا بالناس، ونزلوا إلينا.» (أع11:14) 
كان من الصعب جداً على المسيح أن يقول لليهود من أين هو: «فاحتاط به اليهود وقالوا له: إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا، إن كنت أنث المسيح، فقل لنا جهراً» (يو24:10). ولما قال لم يصدقوا: «أجابهم يسوع: إني قلت لكم ولستم تؤمنون» (يو25:12)، فكم وكم يكون لبيلاطس؟ لا يمكن بالكلام أن يدرك إنسان من هو المسيح، لا بد من الأستعلان، والوسيلة الوحيدة لدى المسيح لكي يعرف بيلاطس من هو حقاً, هي أن يُصلب!! حتى يعرف، ليس بيلاطس وحده, بل كل العالم! لهذا كان صمت المسيح لم يكن تمنعاً، أو عزوفاُ عن الكلام، لأنه لا يستطيع أن يزيد على ما قاله سابقاً (25:18)، أما استعلانه الكلي، فيستحيل, لأن عقارب الساعة لم تكن قد بلغت السادسة بعد! 
‏كان الذي يقلق بيلاطس الأن، هو الإجراءات العنيفة التي اتخذها في حقه، لقد بدأت تضغط على أعصابه، إنه يود أن يعرف نفسه هل هو بريء فيما صنع، أم أنه واقع تحت اتهام الألهة!! لذلك حاول بصورة أخرى أن يبتز من المسيح الجواب: 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 ديسمبر 2017)

*10:19   فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تُكَلِّمُنِي؟ أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَاناً أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَاناً أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ؟».​
‏لم يكن بيلاطس, بهذا القول، يُرهب المسيح. كما لم يكن يهدد، بل كان يتوسل باسم السلطان الذي في يده. لم يرفع السلطان فوق المسيح، بل جعله تحت أمره، لو هو أسر إليه بسره، فيريح نفسه وينير الطريق أمام النطق اللائق بالحكم. أن يصمت المسيح» في نظر بيلاطس, وأمام الناس، وفي أي مكان وزمان، فهذا معقول ولا فرق يتأتى منه, أما الآن فأنا بيلاطس، لي الكلمة الأخيرة لا سدل بها الستار على هذه القضية العصية! فكيف تصمت ولماذا؟ كان بيلاطس الروماني يظن في بادىء الأمر، أن على المسيح أن يرتجف أمامه، وبالنهاية انعكس الوضع. 
‏المسيح لم يكسر صمته بالنسبة لسلؤال، بل أراد أن يصحح لبيلاطس من أين يستمد مصدر سلطانه، في أن يصلب أو يطلق! المسيح لم يكن مشغولاً فيما سيحدث له على يد بيلاطس, بل عينه كانت فوق، مسلطة على الآب الذي خرجت من لدنه المشورة الآزلية، لتتم في وقتها على يد بيلاطس أو غيره. 
‏أما صمت المسيح، مع جلال هدوئه، فقد صور في قلب بيلاطس الرد على سؤاله: «من أين أنت؟» 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 ديسمبر 2017)

*11:19  أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لِذَلِكَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَنِي إِلَيْكَ لَهُ خَطِيَّةٌ أَعْظَمُ».​
‏هذا التصور المديد الذي تصوره بيلاطس في أمر سلطانه، أنه هكذا كما يريد يفعل، هو الذي حرك المسيح ليرده إلى الصواب، ويضعه هو وسلطانه تحت التدبير السماوي العالى. 
‏كان هذا، من فم المسيح، القول الفضل في العلاقة بين السلطة المدنية والسلطة الإلهية في حكومة الناس والعبث بمصائرهم . 
‏فليس تعيين الحاكم والقاضي من قبل السلطة المدنية العليا كالإمبراطور، يعطيه السلطان المطلق أن يعمل كما يشاء أو حتى كما تشاء السلطة العليا التي تشرف عليه وتراجعه بمقتض القوانين الوضعية. إذ لا يزال فوق حكومة الناس حكومة الله، فاته يضع حدودا لصاحب السلطان لا يتعداها: «ليس سلطان إلا من الله، والسلاطين الكائنة هي مرتبة من الله» (رو1:13) 
‏حينما قال المسيح لبيلاطس: «لو لم تكن قد أُعطيت من فوق»، فقد كان يشير إلى المكان الذي أتى منه, ردا على سؤال بيلاطس: «من أين أنت»؟ هذه أوليات المعرفة الإنجيلية لسلطان الله في العالم وعلى الناس: «قامت ملوك الأرض، واجتمع الرؤساء معاً على الرب وعلى مسيحه. لأنه بالحقيقة اجتمع على فتاك القدوس يسوع، الذي مسحته، هيرودس وبيلاطس البنطي, مع أمم وشعوب إسرائيل، ليفعلوا كل ما سبقت يدك ومشورتك أن يكون» (أع26:4-28)، «هذا أخذتموه مُسلماً بمشورة الله المحتومة، وعلمه السابق وبأيدي أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه» (أع23:2). فإن كان بيلاطس يحكم بسلطان، ففوق سلطانه الشخصي، هناك القانون الذي يعمل بسلطانه. فبقدر أمانته للقانون، يكون أميناً في سلطانه. وفوق القانون والسلطان المدني، عين الله التي لا تغفل ولا تنام!! 
‏بيلاطس لم يكن أميناً في سلطانه الذي يعتز به, بل أساء إليه, فبينما هو ينطق بالبراءة ثلاثاً, نطق بالإعدام تحت الخوف والإرهاب. هذه تُحسب له خطية إزاء القانون, وبالتالي إزاء الله. ولكن الذي دس هذه القضية، بل هذه الخطية, في يد بيلاطس، يتحمل أضعاف ما يتحمله بيلاطس. يقول المسيح: «لذلك الذي أسلمني إليك له خطية أعظم»!! 
‏فبيلاطس أخطأ في الإلتزام بالقانون والسلطان الذي أعطاه أن يقضي، وهو قانون مدني, تحت عين الله على كل حال. أما قيافا, ومن معه, فقد فاق في خطئه كل تعقل وكل تصور، فقد استخدم «القانون»، أي الناموس الإلهي نفسه وسلطانه الذي أخذه من الله، استخدمه لتلفيق تهمة القتل: «لنا ناموس، وحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت» (يو7:19). بيلاطس أخطأ في الإلتزام بالقانون المدني فله خطية، وقيافا واليهود استخدموا القانون الإلهي وسلطان الله في ارتكاب خطية قتل عمد مع سبق إصرار واعتراف، فلهم خطية أعظم! 
‏الله هو الذي دفع المسيح ليد قيافا, ومن معه, ويد بيلاطس، لا لكي يحكم قيافا, ومن معه, بقتله مخالفين الناموس، بل ليتعرفوا على المسيا حسب الناموس، ودفعه ليبلاطى لكي يحكم بيلاطس بحسب عدل القانون الروماني، وليس لكي يلغي القانون الروماني، بسلطانه الشخصي، فيحكم بسلطانه بغير ما يحكم به القانون الروماني! ولكن لأن الكأس، كأس الآلام المبرحة والفضيحة والإهانة والصليب والدم المسفوك, قد تسلمها المسيح من الله راضياً بمشورة الله الأزلية، وان كانت خلفت خلاصاً لنا ومجداً له, إلا أن الخير الوفير المترتب على شرب المسيح لكأس الموت، لا يمكن أن يشفع أبداً في خطية بيلاطس والخطية الأعظم التي لقيافا ومن معه! 
‏نعم، كان لا بد أن يموت المسيح, ولكن موت المسيح كان لا بد له من قلب الإنسان الخائن ونفوس طامحة وحاقدة وقلوب جامدة وشخصيات مهزورة, وهي حاضرة في كل زمان ومكان. لم يضف الله على خبثهم, ولا كلفهم بتشغيل مواهبهم الشيطانية، بل تركهم يعملون حسب مشيئاتهم وغرائزهم», «حيثما تكون الجثة فهناك تجتمع النسور» (مت28:24‏). ولكنهم، وقت الحساب، يقفون في الصف وخطاياهم أمامهم!! 
‏وقيافا، كان بحكم وظيفته التي أعطاها له الله، له الامتياز الأول والأعظم في التاريخ اليهودي كله، ومن بين جميع رؤساء الكهنة منذ أن قامت للكهنوت رئاسة على يد هارون، وذلك أن يتعرف على المسيا ويقدمه للشعب والعالم.!! 
قيافا خيب أمال هارون، أباه الأول في كرامة كهنوته, وخيب أمال موسى نبيته في نبوته! وخيب أمال داود، ملكه الأغر في ملوكيته؛ وخيب أمال الآباء جيعاً والأنبياء الذين اجتهدوا بكل جهد, ووصفوا المسيح الآتي بكل الإشارات والإمارات, حتى يسهل على الكهان ورؤساء الكهان في ملء الزمان أن يتعرفوا عليه. ولكن قيافا ونسيبه اشتركا في التربص بالمسيح, الابن الوحيد الوريث، كلصوص الكرم، ووضعوا الخطط, ونصبوا الشراك، خارج الكرم في جثسيماني، وقالوا: «هلموا نقتله» (مت38:21‏). استخدموا سلطانهم الكهنوتي, وناموسهم الإلهي، وزوروا الحقائق, ولفقوا التهم, وقبضوا عليه, وأوثقوه كلص، وأسلموه للحكم, وتوسلوا بكل وسيلة لدى بيلاطس القاضي الأممي أن يحكم لهم. ولما أكتشفوا أنه كشف حسدهم وكيدهم وغشهم، بينما هو طالب بإطلاقه, تمسحوا في الحال في قيصر الملك الوثئي، وادعوا الرعوية له, وجحدوا الله ملكهم الأبدي, وأنكروا مسيحهم الأزلى، و باعوا أمتهم ثمناً لقتل مسيا الدهور ومسيح الخلاص. 
«لذلك الذى أسلمني إليك, له خطية أعظم»: كانت هذه هي آخر كلمة قالها المسيح في ختام هذه المحاكمة, وكانت بمثابة كشف الحساب النهائي لكل القضاة بكل أتعابهم، وأصحاب الأدوار الذين قاموا بتكميل قصة الصليب، وحيث أعلن المسيح أنه هو الديان الحق الوحيد, الذي سوف يمثل أمامه كل الذين خانوا الحق والأمانة، وتعدوا القانون والناموس عمدا, وباعوا ضمائرهم وإلههم فى سبيل أمجادهم الشخصية وأطماعهم الدنيوية. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*الجزء السابع والأخير فى سير القضية
خارج دار الولاية (12:19-15)
تهديد القاضى, فليحيا قيصر, وليمت المسيح
12:19  مِنْ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ كَانَ بِيلاَطُسُ يَطْلُبُ أَنْ يُطْلِقَهُ وَلَكِنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «إِنْ أَطْلَقْتَ هَذَا فَلَسْتَ مُحِبّاً لِقَيْصَرَ. كُلُّ مَنْ يَجْعَلُ نَفْسَهُ مَلِكاً يُقَاوِمُ قَيْصَرَ».​
‏«من هذا الوقت»: ليس بعد هذا الوقت، ولكن لحظة قال المسيح قولته وكشف لبيلاطس: إن «العلي متسلط في مملكة الناس، وأنه يعطيها من يشاء ... وعد انتهاء الأيام أنا نبوخذنصر رفعت عيني إلى السماء، فرجع إلي عقلي، وباركت العلي، وسبحت، وحمدت الحي إلى الأبد، الذي سلطانه سلطان أبدي، وملكوته إلى دور فدور. وحُسبت جميع سكان الأرض كلا شيء، وهو يفعل كما يشاء في جند السماء وسكان الأرض، ولا يوجد من يمنع يده أو يقول له ماذا تفعل ... الذي كل أعماله حق، وطرقه عدل، ومن يسلك بالكبرياء فهو قادر على أن يذله.» (دا32:4-37) 
‏فعندما أدرك بيلاطس ما قاله المسيح، تأكد له خوفه الذي خافه، وابتدأ يسعى (يطلب) بنفسه، وليس لدى اليهود، أن يطلقه. ولكن إصرار بيلاطس على الإطلاق، كان يقابله من قيافا المتربص ازدياد وهياج في الصراخ, فكانت وراءه جوقة خدام (ضباط ) الهيكل المدربة والملقنة متى وكيف يعلو صوتها! كان سعي قيافا ومن معه لسفك دم المسيح جنونياً، رصد له كل قوته وماله وسلطانه ودهاءه، وبمساعدة الشيطان! «هذه ساعتكم، وسلطان الظلمة.» (53:23) 
‏«إن أطلقت هذا, فلست محباً لقيصر, كل من يجعل نفسه ملكاً يقاوم قيصر»: ليحيا قيصر, وليمت المسيح!! وفي جنون وفقدان وعي المسئولية عن ثبات الأمة وكرامتها, استهان قيافا بيهوديته وانزلق إلى التهديد، حتى راهن بولائه لله، في سبيل سفك دم المسيح، واتمى تحت رجلي قيصر, متقمصاً الولاء للامبراطورية الرومانية والدفاع عن «الحب والأمانة» لقيصرها!! وكان ذلك منه بقصد اكتساب الحق بعدئذ في إلقاء التهمة على بيلاطس، أنه يخون أمانته وحبه لقيصر, بل ويقاومه متسبباً في قيام الثورة ضد روما!! 
‏وهكذا, وبعد ما استفرغ قيافا اللعب بكل أوراقه الدينية, من جهة الولاء للناموس، وتعدي الناموسى، والإلتزام بالناموس, «لنا ناموس»، وبعد أن وجد أن كل ذلك كان لعبة مكشوفة لدى بيلاطس، الذي حينما وزنها بميزان العدالة وجد أنه ليس فيه علة واحدة مما يقولون! أسرع قيافا بالورقة الأخيرة والخطيرة، ورقة اللعب بالسياسة, وترك الولاء للناموس وصاحب الناموس للالتجاء إلى الولاء لقيصر وحب قيصر، لمحاولة زعزعة كرسي بيلاطس من تحته بالإلتجاء إلى الشكاية لقيص! 
‏ولكن يا للحزن المرير؛ كان مجرد التهديد بهذه السياسة, بإعلان الولاء لقيصر, معناه إعطاء الله القفا دون الوجه. فكان هذا السلوك المشين من رئيس كهنة، بمثابة ترك عبادة الله الحي والسجود للأوثان! وهكذا, وفي ساعة، انقلبوا من يهود متعصبين للناموس إلى رومان متعصبين لقيصر!! وكانت هذه التهديدات الخطيرة قد لقنها قيافا لخدامه (الضباط)، ولكل الشعب، ليصرخوا بها صراخاً بلغ عنان السماء, وظلت يتردد في أذن يوحنا ستين سنة! وظلت تترده أجواء السماء والأثير، وتردده الأيام إلى يوم الدين! 
«محباً لقيصر»: هذا النعت ليس تركيباً من ألفاظ اليهود، بل كان هذا «لقبا» للضباط العظام الذين يقومون بأعمال جليلة لحساب الإمبراطورية، وبالتال لقيصر, ولكن اللقب المضاة وهو «ليس محباً لقيصر»، معناه نوع من الخيانة، أو نعت لمن يتكلم ضد قيصر. ومعروف أن طيباريوس قيصر كان ذا أذن مفتوحة لكل وشاية!!  
‏وليلاحظ القارىء كيف انتقل اليهود من الوضع الأقل في الاتهام (بالكلام): «ليس محباً لقيصر», إلى الوضع القاتل: «يقاوم قيصر»، الذي معناه الخيانة والثورة السافرة. 
‏فلو أخذنا في الاعتبار, وهذا مهم للغاية, أنه كان معروفاُ لدى اليهود أن بيلاطس كان على غير وفاق مع قيصر، بالإضافة إلى معرفتهم الوثيقة بالتصرفات الأخرى سواء كانت رشاوي، أو تجاوزات أخلاقية ووظيفية، لأدركنا مدى خطورة هذا التهديد عليه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*الجزء السابع والأخير فى سير القضية
خارج دار الولاية (12:19-15)
تهديد القاضى, فليحيا قيصر, وليمت المسيح
12:19  مِنْ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ كَانَ بِيلاَطُسُ يَطْلُبُ أَنْ يُطْلِقَهُ وَلَكِنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «إِنْ أَطْلَقْتَ هَذَا فَلَسْتَ مُحِبّاً لِقَيْصَرَ. كُلُّ مَنْ يَجْعَلُ نَفْسَهُ مَلِكاً يُقَاوِمُ قَيْصَرَ».​
‏«من هذا الوقت»: ليس بعد هذا الوقت، ولكن لحظة قال المسيح قولته وكشف لبيلاطس: إن «العلي متسلط في مملكة الناس، وأنه يعطيها من يشاء ... وعد انتهاء الأيام أنا نبوخذنصر رفعت عيني إلى السماء، فرجع إلي عقلي، وباركت العلي، وسبحت، وحمدت الحي إلى الأبد، الذي سلطانه سلطان أبدي، وملكوته إلى دور فدور. وحُسبت جميع سكان الأرض كلا شيء، وهو يفعل كما يشاء في جند السماء وسكان الأرض، ولا يوجد من يمنع يده أو يقول له ماذا تفعل ... الذي كل أعماله حق، وطرقه عدل، ومن يسلك بالكبرياء فهو قادر على أن يذله.» (دا32:4-37) 
‏فعندما أدرك بيلاطس ما قاله المسيح، تأكد له خوفه الذي خافه، وابتدأ يسعى (يطلب) بنفسه، وليس لدى اليهود، أن يطلقه. ولكن إصرار بيلاطس على الإطلاق، كان يقابله من قيافا المتربص ازدياد وهياج في الصراخ, فكانت وراءه جوقة خدام (ضباط ) الهيكل المدربة والملقنة متى وكيف يعلو صوتها! كان سعي قيافا ومن معه لسفك دم المسيح جنونياً، رصد له كل قوته وماله وسلطانه ودهاءه، وبمساعدة الشيطان! «هذه ساعتكم، وسلطان الظلمة.» (53:23) 
‏«إن أطلقت هذا, فلست محباً لقيصر, كل من يجعل نفسه ملكاً يقاوم قيصر»: ليحيا قيصر, وليمت المسيح!! وفي جنون وفقدان وعي المسئولية عن ثبات الأمة وكرامتها, استهان قيافا بيهوديته وانزلق إلى التهديد، حتى راهن بولائه لله، في سبيل سفك دم المسيح، واتمى تحت رجلي قيصر, متقمصاً الولاء للامبراطورية الرومانية والدفاع عن «الحب والأمانة» لقيصرها!! وكان ذلك منه بقصد اكتساب الحق بعدئذ في إلقاء التهمة على بيلاطس، أنه يخون أمانته وحبه لقيصر, بل ويقاومه متسبباً في قيام الثورة ضد روما!! 
‏وهكذا, وبعد ما استفرغ قيافا اللعب بكل أوراقه الدينية, من جهة الولاء للناموس، وتعدي الناموسى، والإلتزام بالناموس, «لنا ناموس»، وبعد أن وجد أن كل ذلك كان لعبة مكشوفة لدى بيلاطس، الذي حينما وزنها بميزان العدالة وجد أنه ليس فيه علة واحدة مما يقولون! أسرع قيافا بالورقة الأخيرة والخطيرة، ورقة اللعب بالسياسة, وترك الولاء للناموس وصاحب الناموس للالتجاء إلى الولاء لقيصر وحب قيصر، لمحاولة زعزعة كرسي بيلاطس من تحته بالإلتجاء إلى الشكاية لقيص! 
‏ولكن يا للحزن المرير؛ كان مجرد التهديد بهذه السياسة, بإعلان الولاء لقيصر, معناه إعطاء الله القفا دون الوجه. فكان هذا السلوك المشين من رئيس كهنة، بمثابة ترك عبادة الله الحي والسجود للأوثان! وهكذا, وفي ساعة، انقلبوا من يهود متعصبين للناموس إلى رومان متعصبين لقيصر!! وكانت هذه التهديدات الخطيرة قد لقنها قيافا لخدامه (الضباط)، ولكل الشعب، ليصرخوا بها صراخاً بلغ عنان السماء, وظلت يتردد في أذن يوحنا ستين سنة! وظلت تترده أجواء السماء والأثير، وتردده الأيام إلى يوم الدين! 
«محباً لقيصر»: هذا النعت ليس تركيباً من ألفاظ اليهود، بل كان هذا «لقبا» للضباط العظام الذين يقومون بأعمال جليلة لحساب الإمبراطورية، وبالتال لقيصر, ولكن اللقب المضاة وهو «ليس محباً لقيصر»، معناه نوع من الخيانة، أو نعت لمن يتكلم ضد قيصر. ومعروف أن طيباريوس قيصر كان ذا أذن مفتوحة لكل وشاية!!  
‏وليلاحظ القارىء كيف انتقل اليهود من الوضع الأقل في الاتهام (بالكلام): «ليس محباً لقيصر», إلى الوضع القاتل: «يقاوم قيصر»، الذي معناه الخيانة والثورة السافرة. 
‏فلو أخذنا في الاعتبار, وهذا مهم للغاية, أنه كان معروفاُ لدى اليهود أن بيلاطس كان على غير وفاق مع قيصر، بالإضافة إلى معرفتهم الوثيقة بالتصرفات الأخرى سواء كانت رشاوي، أو تجاوزات أخلاقية ووظيفية، لأدركنا مدى خطورة هذا التهديد عليه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*13:19  فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِيلاَطُسُ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ أَخْرَجَ يَسُوعَ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْوِلاَيَةِ فِي مَوْضِعٍ يُقَالُ لَهُ «الْبلاَطُ» وَبِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جَبَّاثَا».​
‏بمجرد أن أدرك بيلاطس ما يخططه اليهود, وأنهم على استعداد فعلاً أن يبيعوا أنفسهم لقيصر ليتخلصوا منه، لم يكن أمامه إلا حل من اثنين: إما الوقوف مع الحق والقانون، وبالتالي مح المسيح لتبرئته، وإما الانسحاب نهائيا من أمام العاصفة الهوجاء وتسليم المسيح لهم ليصنعوا به ما يريدون. وفي الحل الأول فقط، تكون المجازفة بكرسيه وربما بحياته هو. لذلك فضل الحل الثاني: فلأحيا أنا، وليمت المسيح! وقد تغلب الخوف من قيصر على خوفه من المسيح. فقد أيقظت فيه تلويحات اليهود بالإلتجاء إلى قيصر، القسوة التقليدية التي لا تعرف الرحمة. 
‏«أخرج يسوع, وجلس على كرسي الولاية»:  كان المسيح داخل دار الولاية، فأخرجره خارجاً. وجلس بيلاطس على كرسي الحكم، بمعنى جلس ونطق في الحال بحكم الصلب. وهنا يكمل القديس متى هذا المشهد هكذا: «فلما رأى بيلاطس أنه لا ينفع شيئاً، بل بالحري يحدث شغب، أخذ ماء وغسل يديه قدام الجمع، قائلاً: إني بريء من دم هذا البار، أبصروا أنتم. فأجاب جميع الشعب وقالوا: دمه علينا وعلى أولادنا.» (مت24:27-25) 
«جباثا»: ومعناه «الرصيف الذي يتبع البيت»، وهو مكان مرتفع مستدير، يقع بين قلعة أنطونيا وبين الهيكل، حيث كلمة «باثا» أى البيت, تعني هنا «الهيكل». هذه الأوصاف كلها هي ذكريات شاهد عيان. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*14:19  وَكَانَ اسْتِعْدَادُ الْفِصْحِ وَنَحْوُ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ. فَقَالَ لِلْيَهُودِ: «هُوَذَا مَلِكُكُمْ».​
‏بعد ما حدد القديس يوحنا المكان الذي فيه نطق بالحكم، حدد اليوم ثم حدد الساعة. أما اليوم فحددة بالنسبة للفصح، وليس لأيام الأسبوع، كما يقول بعض الشراح. فهو يوم الاستعداد للفصح، ولكن كلمة «الاستعداد» تُستخدم كالعادة لتدل على الاستعداد للسبت أيضا, ولكن القديس يوحنا أوضحها صراحة أنه استعداد للفصح. ولكن الحاصل أنه كان يوم الجمعة وهو بطبيعته يسمى الاستعداد للسبت «باراسكيفي»، ففي هذه السنة كان الاستعداد للفصح هو أيضاً الاستعداد للبت، لأن عيد الفصح كان يوم السبت. 
‏وفي مكان قادم (الآية31:19‏) عاد القديس يوحنا وأوضح ما يدل دلالة قاطعة أن يوم عيد الفصح في هذه السنة كان يوم السبت بقوله: «لأن يوم ذلك السبت كان عظيماً»، أي كان يومأ مقدساً كونه عيد الفصح، ومقدساً كونه يوم السبت أيضاً. 
«الساعة السادسة (من النهار)»:  يقول العلماء، ومنهم وستكوت، إن التوقيت الذي سجل به القديس يوحنا الساعات، كال توقيتاً على غرار التوقيت الغربي في روما، وكان سائداً في شمال اسيا الصغرى، وهو التوقيت بالساعة الرسمية التي يُذبح فيها الفصح, والتي يبدأ فيها بأكل الفطير. 
‏هنا يبدو قول القديس بولس الرسول مفصلاً  على الواقع والتقليد حرفا بحرف: «إذا، نقوا منكم الخميرة العتيقة، لكي تكونوا عجيناً جديدا كما أنتم فطير. لأن فصحنا أيضاً، المسيح، قد ذُبح لأجلنا. إذا، لنعيد ليس بخميرة عتيقة ولا بخميرة الشر والخبث, بل بفطير الإخلاص والحق.» (اكو7:5-8) 
‏وهنا حبك للتاريخ الخلاصي. فإن الساعة التي خلص الله فيها إسرائيل من عبودية مصر وسخرة فرعون، كانت هي نفس الساعة التي انخبلت فيها إسراشيل وقدمت فيها عريسها ليُذبح. ليخلص به العالم من عبودية الخطية وسخرة الشيطان. نعم، وفي هذه الساعة، حل الأصل محل الصورة، وذُبح حمل الله عوض الخروف الداجن، واستعلن المخلص الذي عبر بشعبه؛ فانتهى الطقس، وبلغت الذكرى منتهى تحقيقها» وفصح مصر صار فصح العالم. 
«هوذا ملككم»: «أنا هو الرجل ‏الذي رأى مذلة بقضيب سخطه ،أبلى لحمي وجلدي. كسر عظامي، ثقل سلسلتي, فلا أستطيع الخروج، ميل طرقي, ومزقني. جعلني خراباً، مد قوسه ونصبني كغرض للسهم، أدخل في كليتي نبال جعبته, صرت ضحكة لكل شعبي, وأغنية لهم اليوم كله, ‏أشبعني مرائر، وأرواني أفسنتيناً، وجرش بالحصى أسناني, ذكراً تذكر نفسي, وتنحني في، ‏جيد أن ينتظر الإنسان، ويتوقع بسكوت خلاص الرب!» (مراثي1:3-26) 
‏هنا بيلاطس يقول الحقيقة, دون أن يدري. فحقاً بالحقيقة «هوذا ملككم»!! ولكن عيونهم لا تبصر, واذانهم لم تسمع!! هنا بيلاطس يسخر، ولكن ليس من المسيح,  بل من اليهود. ولكن القديس يوحنا لم يكن يسخر، بل هو يسجل أمام التاريخ, أنه في هذا اليوم وفي الساعة السادسة صدر الأمر الإلهي بأن يُرفع ابن الإنسان عن الأرض، ليجذب الجميع، ويملك على العالم. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*15:19  فَصَرَخُوا: «خُذْهُ! خُذْهُ اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَأَصْلِبُ مَلِكَكُمْ؟» أَجَابَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «لَيْسَ لَنَا مَلِكٌ إِلاَّ قَيْصَرُ».​
‏«فصرخوا»: وتعني: «صرخوا بصوت واحد عالى، وبجميع الأصوات كلها»: إنهم يجحدون أي علاقة تربطهم بالملك المسيح. خذه خذه، وكأنه أصبح عارأ عليهم، وهم يتبرأون من وجوده. اصلبه، ليتخلصوا من تعييره وتبكيته لهم ولأعمالهم. كانت شهوة رؤساء الكهنة في التخلص من المسيح ممزوجة بالتشفي، فلم يكن أقل من الصلب يريح نفوسهم، التي أقلقها فيهم. 
«قال لهم بيلاطس: أأصلب ملككم؟»: هنا بيلاطس يضمر لليهود إحراجأ ما بعده إحراج. فنحن لو نحينا جانباً نظرة اليهود، أن هذا إدعاء من المسيح, وأنه ليس ملكاً، نجد هنا بيلاطس يطلق سؤالاً عامأ قد لا ينصب على المسيح! أأصلب ملككم؟ وفي الحقيقة، فإن ملكهم هنا، في ضمير القديس يوحنا هو الله. كان يجب أن يلتفت رؤساء الكهنة إلى هذا التحذير، فهو يمس كرامة اليهود، ولكنهم قبلوا المهانة، وزادوا عليها لأنفسهم. 
«أجاب رؤساء الكهنة ليس لنا ملك إلا قيصر»: لينتبه القارىء، فالذي يرد هنا هذه المرة ليس اليهود عامة، ولا رؤساء الكهنة والخدام أصحاب جوقة الهتاف، ولكن رؤساء الكهنة فقط، ممثلوا الأمة اليهودية، فهؤلاء هم الذين يتنكرون ألا يكون لهم ملك. كيف؟ وأين الله؟ لقد طمسوا معالم إيمانهم وفخر أمتهم، لقد جدفوا تجديفاً. 
‏كيف؟ ومن الذي قال: «إننا ذرية إبراهيم ولم نستعبد لأحد قط»؟ (يو33:8). أهكذا يبيعون حريتهم ويقبلون العبودية علنا في سبيل سفك دم مخلصهم؟! لقد مات رجاؤهم في المسيا إلى الأبد، ليى لنا ملك إلا قيصر! نعم, هذا حق، لأنهم أنكروا ملكهم, بل أسلموه لقيصر ليقتله لهم!! انزلاقهم في منحدر السياسة الرهيب أسقطهم بالنهاية في يد قيصر، وجعلهم يتنازلون برضاهم عن ملكوت الله, واستبدلوه بملكوت العالم ورئيسه! 
لقد تخلصوا من المسيح، وارتاحوا لقيصر، لقد جحدوا ملوكيته أولاً، ثم تمادوا فجحدوه كلية. لقد سمع الله هذا الصوت من السماء، وكتب أمامه سفر تذكرة، واستجاب. كما حدث في أيام صموئيل النبي: «فقال الرب لصمؤئيل: اسمع لصوت الشعب في كل ما يقولون لك, لأنهم لم يرفضوك أنت, بل إياي رفضوا, حتى لا أملك عليهم.» (1صم7:8) 
‏هم طلبوا أن يملك عليهم قيصر، فملكه الله عليهم بالفعل، فاستعبدهم، وأذلهم, وخرب أورشليم فخر مدائنهم؛ مدينة الملك العظيم صارت هي وهيكلهم محرقة بالنار، ذبح كهنتهم عل مذبح ذبائحهم، نجس قدس أقداسهم، نفاهم إلى أقصى الأرض وشتتهم في جميح ممالك العالم: «مخيف هو الوقوع في يدي الله الحي» (عب31:10‏) 
‏في نهاية هذا المشهد، لا يسعنا إلا أن نقول إن اليهود وبيلاطس، على السواء، متهمون بالخيانة، اليهود للسلطان الذي أخذوه من الله وللمبادىء والناموس وملكهم الإلهي، وبيلاطس لمركزه كقاضى ووالى، وأمانته للحقيقة والعدالة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*15:19  فَصَرَخُوا: «خُذْهُ! خُذْهُ اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَأَصْلِبُ مَلِكَكُمْ؟» أَجَابَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «لَيْسَ لَنَا مَلِكٌ إِلاَّ قَيْصَرُ».​
‏«فصرخوا»: وتعني: «صرخوا بصوت واحد عالى، وبجميع الأصوات كلها»: إنهم يجحدون أي علاقة تربطهم بالملك المسيح. خذه خذه، وكأنه أصبح عارأ عليهم، وهم يتبرأون من وجوده. اصلبه، ليتخلصوا من تعييره وتبكيته لهم ولأعمالهم. كانت شهوة رؤساء الكهنة في التخلص من المسيح ممزوجة بالتشفي، فلم يكن أقل من الصلب يريح نفوسهم، التي أقلقها فيهم. 
«قال لهم بيلاطس: أأصلب ملككم؟»: هنا بيلاطس يضمر لليهود إحراجأ ما بعده إحراج. فنحن لو نحينا جانباً نظرة اليهود، أن هذا إدعاء من المسيح, وأنه ليس ملكاً، نجد هنا بيلاطس يطلق سؤالاً عامأ قد لا ينصب على المسيح! أأصلب ملككم؟ وفي الحقيقة، فإن ملكهم هنا، في ضمير القديس يوحنا هو الله. كان يجب أن يلتفت رؤساء الكهنة إلى هذا التحذير، فهو يمس كرامة اليهود، ولكنهم قبلوا المهانة، وزادوا عليها لأنفسهم. 
«أجاب رؤساء الكهنة ليس لنا ملك إلا قيصر»: لينتبه القارىء، فالذي يرد هنا هذه المرة ليس اليهود عامة، ولا رؤساء الكهنة والخدام أصحاب جوقة الهتاف، ولكن رؤساء الكهنة فقط، ممثلوا الأمة اليهودية، فهؤلاء هم الذين يتنكرون ألا يكون لهم ملك. كيف؟ وأين الله؟ لقد طمسوا معالم إيمانهم وفخر أمتهم، لقد جدفوا تجديفاً. 
‏كيف؟ ومن الذي قال: «إننا ذرية إبراهيم ولم نستعبد لأحد قط»؟ (يو33:8). أهكذا يبيعون حريتهم ويقبلون العبودية علنا في سبيل سفك دم مخلصهم؟! لقد مات رجاؤهم في المسيا إلى الأبد، ليى لنا ملك إلا قيصر! نعم, هذا حق، لأنهم أنكروا ملكهم, بل أسلموه لقيصر ليقتله لهم!! انزلاقهم في منحدر السياسة الرهيب أسقطهم بالنهاية في يد قيصر، وجعلهم يتنازلون برضاهم عن ملكوت الله, واستبدلوه بملكوت العالم ورئيسه! 
لقد تخلصوا من المسيح، وارتاحوا لقيصر، لقد جحدوا ملوكيته أولاً، ثم تمادوا فجحدوه كلية. لقد سمع الله هذا الصوت من السماء، وكتب أمامه سفر تذكرة، واستجاب. كما حدث في أيام صموئيل النبي: «فقال الرب لصمؤئيل: اسمع لصوت الشعب في كل ما يقولون لك, لأنهم لم يرفضوك أنت, بل إياي رفضوا, حتى لا أملك عليهم.» (1صم7:8) 
‏هم طلبوا أن يملك عليهم قيصر، فملكه الله عليهم بالفعل، فاستعبدهم، وأذلهم, وخرب أورشليم فخر مدائنهم؛ مدينة الملك العظيم صارت هي وهيكلهم محرقة بالنار، ذبح كهنتهم عل مذبح ذبائحهم، نجس قدس أقداسهم، نفاهم إلى أقصى الأرض وشتتهم في جميح ممالك العالم: «مخيف هو الوقوع في يدي الله الحي» (عب31:10‏) 
‏في نهاية هذا المشهد، لا يسعنا إلا أن نقول إن اليهود وبيلاطس، على السواء، متهمون بالخيانة، اليهود للسلطان الذي أخذوه من الله وللمبادىء والناموس وملكهم الإلهي، وبيلاطس لمركزه كقاضى ووالى، وأمانته للحقيقة والعدالة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2017)

*ثالثا: النهاية (16:19-42)​
‏في هذا الجزء من رواية المسيح يختص إنجيل يوحنا ببعض الوقائع، التي لم يذكرها أحد غيره مم الإنجيليين: 
‏( أ ) الإصرار عل كنابة العنوان (20-22). 
‏( ب ) الوصية الأخيرة بخصوص والدته العذراء القديسة مريم والتلميذ المحبوب (28-30‏). 
(ج ) الطعن بالحربة في جنب المسيح وخروج الدم والماء (31-37‏). 
‏( د ) خدمة نيقوديموس للجسد (39-42‏). 
‏( ه ) يوحنا شاهد عيان حى الآية (35). 
‏وينقسم هذا الجزء من الإنجيل إلى العناصر الأتية: 
1 _ الصلب (16-22). 
2- المرافقون للصليب (23-27). 
‏3_ النهاية: «قد أكمل» (28-30) 
4- طلبان يقدمان إلى بيلاطس، يستجيب لهما في الحال (31-42‏). 
‏ويلاحظ في رواية يوحنا يوحنا أن أسلوبه يتميز بالتلميح المستمر لتكميل ما قيل بالأنبياء في العهد القديم، سواء من جهة النبوات أو تحقيق الصور(24 و28 و36 و37‏)، رافعاً المسيح إلى مرتفع المجد، فوق مجرى حوادث الآلام. مؤكداً إرادة الله والمسيح في كل ما يحدث، وبصورة خامة، يقف عندها القديس يوحنا وقفة استعلان واشارة وتنبيه، عندما يطبع على الرب صورة «الحمل الفصحى» كمذبوح ومأكول. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2017)

*1- الصلب (16:19-22)
16:19   فَحِينَئِذٍ أَسْلَمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ لِيُصْلَبَ, فَأَخَذُوا يَسُوعَ وَمَضَوْا بِهِ​
«أخذوه»: أي قبلوه منه, وهي نفس الكلمة التي جاءت في الأصحاح الأول «إلى خاصته جاء وخاصتم لم تقبله». وهكذا أسلوب القديس يوحنا في اختياره للكلمات يحمل وراءه الشرح والمقارنة والتهكم والاستعلان بطريقة غاية في الحذق، أو على الأصح غاية في الاستنارة. فاليهود لم يقبلوه من يد الله، ولا من الآباء, ولا من نبوات الأنبياء ليفرحوا به ويحبوه، ويصيروا به أبناء الله الحى؛ بل قبلوه من يد بيلاطس الوالي الأممي ليصلبوه، قبلوه كمدعي البنوة لله، وكمضلل الشعب ومفسد الأمة, بل وفاعل شر وكاسر الناموس, كمقاوم لقيصر، وهادم للهيكل, قبلوه ليسفكوا دمه ويشفوا غليلهم فيه ويقبلوا دمه عليهم وعلى أولادهم إلى الأبد!
‏تسلموا فريستهم وأسرعوا, فلم يعد من الزمن ما يكفي أن يواروه التراب قبل حلول السبت وهو العيد، حيث لا يحل بقاء أجساد معلقة على خشبة. 
‏كانت لهفة ونشاط وتشفي اليهود الغيورين على اليهودية وعلى الناموس وعلى الحرف القاتل، متساوية تماما مع لهفة الجنود الرومان المتعصبين لغطرسة الجنس الروماني المتفوق المتعصب لسيادته، وكان كل منهما يسعى للفتك بفريسته!! «لماذا ارتجت الأمم... قام ملوك الأرض وتآمر الرؤساء معآ على الرب وعلى مسيحه.» (مز1:2-2) 
‏بيلاطس لم ينطق بنفسه بالحكم، كما تقتضي الأصول المتبعة في القضايا، وهذا نتحققه أيضاً من الأناجيل الثلاثة. فقد سلمه لرؤساء الكهنة ومضوا به (مت26:27؛ مر15:15؛ لو25:23). لقد حاول أن يختزل إجراءاته ضد العدالة، إلى أقصى حد ممكن. فكان مسوقاً في هذه القضية ضد إرادته . وهذا واضح غاية الوضوح في رواية إنجيل القديس متى: «فلما رأى بيلاطس أنه لا ينفع شيئاً (محاولاته المتكررة لإطلاقه)، بل بالحري يحدث شغب, أخد ماء وغسل يديه قدام الجمع قائلا: إني بريء من دم هذا البار، أبصروا أنتم. فأجاب جميع الشعب، وقالوا: دمنا علينا وعلى أولادنا.» (مت24:27-25‏) 
‏فبهذا الإجراء وهذه السياسة التي سار عليها بيلاطس من أول القضية لنهايتها، أصبح اليهود وعلى رأسهم رؤساء الكهنة هم وحدهم المتحملين تنفيذ سفك الدم, بل وتنفيذ الحكم إرادياً, (لأن عسكر الرومان قاموا بالعمل) بمقتضى قانون غريب عنهم, أي الصلب، لأن الموت صلبا ليس في صلب الناموس، بل هو وسيلة رومانية وثنية. 
‏كما يلاحظ القارىء المدقق، أن بيلاطس لم يقل «أسلمه إليهم ليصلب», كمن يعطيهم حق الصلب، بل النطق الوحيد فيما يختص بالصلب جعله بيلاطس مبنيا للمجهول وفاعله غير محدد « ليصلب». صحيح أنهم لم يصلبوه بأيديهم، ولكن هم الذين صلبوه, وانما بأيدي الأمم, وهي أيدي أقوام أثمة: «وبأيدي أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه» (أع23:2), «ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه... ونحن شهود لذلك.» (أع15:3). 
‏ولكن كما سبق وقلنا، فإن كلا من اليهود وبيلاطس مدانان بالخيانة للحق والقانون والعدالة، وبالتالى لله!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 ديسمبر 2017)

*17:19 فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جُلْجُثَةُ».​
«خرج»: «فقال الرب لموسى: قتلاً يُقتل الرجل. يرجه بحجارة كل الجماعة خارج المحلة.» (عد35:15) - «فأخذ إبراهيم حطب المحرقة, ووضعه على إسحق ابنه. وأخذ بيده النار والسكين.» (تك6:22‏) 
‏خرج خارج المدينة, فمكان المحاكمة كان قريباً من الباب الشمالي الغربي المؤدي إلى خارج المدينة، حيث مكان الصلب. 
‏ولكن في كلمة «خرج» معاني روحية التقطها القديس بولس في رسالته إلى العبرانيين: «فإن الحيوانات التي يُدخل بدمها عن الخطية إلى الأقداس، بيد رئيس الكهنة، تُحرق أجسامها خارج المحلة. لذلك، يسوع أيضاً، لكي يقدس  الشعب بدم نفسه، تألم خارج الباب. فلنخرج، إذاً, إليه خارج المحلة, حاملين عاره (الصليب)، لأن ليس لنا هنا مدينة باقية، لكننا نطلب العتيدة.» (عب11:13-14) 
‏طريق الآلام : هو الطريق الذي سار فيه المسيح وهو حامل صليبه من أمام قلعة أنطونيا، أي دار الولاية, من المرتفع الذي يقال له جباثا، أي البلاط, ماراً بشوارع المدينة، حيث استقبلته النسوة بالبكاء والنواح، ليس على مستوى المعرفة والروح، بل من منظره الذي كان يستدر الدموع من الصخور, لو عزت دموع الإنسان. ولكن المسيح أبى بثمدق أن يُبكى عليه وهو مصدر الفرح السماوي الذي لا يؤول إلى حزن: «وتبعه جمهور كثير من الشعب والنساء اللواتي كن يلطمن أيضاً و ينحن عليه. فالتفت إليهن يسوع وقال: يا بنات أورشليم, لا تبكين علي، بل ابكين على أنفسكن وعلى أولادكن، لأنه هوذا أيام تأتي يقولون فيها: طوبى للعواقر والبطون التي لم تلد، والثدى التي لم ترضع ... لأنه إن كانوا بالعود الرطب يفعلون هذا، فماذا يكون باليابس» (لو27:23-31). 
‏والذي يلفت النظرى أنه لا يزال في كل يوم جمعة، وقبل الفصح، كل سنة, وحتى اليوم, يُقام احتفال بمسيرة في طريق الآلام عينه، حيث تسير نفس الجموع ويشكل النساء فيها الجزء الأعظم, وبكاؤهن لم يجف. وتقف المسيرة في أربع عشرة محطة, بعضها مأخوذ اسمه من الكتاب المقدس، والآخر من التقليد، وينتهي طريق الآلام الآن عند كنيسة القبر المقدس حيث تقام صلاة احتفالية كبرى بواسطة آباء الفرنسيسكان. 
«حامى صليبه»: حينما حمل المسيح الصليب، اختفى مفهوم الصليب من العالم كأداة للموت والتعذيب؛ وحل محل هذه الصورة المرعبة المفهوم الجديد للصليب، كرمز الإيمان والرحمة والرقة والبذل والإسعاف والحب والسلام والقداسة والكرامة والمجد؛ يحمله الأطفال للفرح، ويحمله الشباب للنصرة الأخلاقية، وتحمله النساء للعفة والطهارة, ويحمله الرجال للحكمة والكمال، ويحمله الرهبان كسلاح على الصدر والظهر، ويحمله الشيوخ كغلبة على العالم, ‏تحمله الهيئات للرحمة المجانية، ‏وعلامة الإسعاف في المخاطر والإنقاذ المجاني، كأعلى ما بلغت إليه المشاعر الإنسانية، وترفعه الجيوش علامة لوقف القتال وطلب الصلح والسلام، ويحمله الملوك مرصعاً في تيجانهم للكرامة والمجد. وصار للصليب عشرات الأشكال ومئات الألوان, وصار هو الوحدة الزخرفية المفضلة لتكميل كل الفنون. 
كان يئن تحت ثقله, وهو الحامل كل شيء بكلمة قدرته. عرقه يتصبب ويتساقط من جبينه، وهو مسخن, فكان يتقطر ممزوجاً بالدم، من الأشواك المغروسة حول رأسه، لم يذق طعاماً ولا ماء ولا نوما منذ عشاء الخميس. الظهر متورم وجروحه تنزف, والوجه متألم من اللطم، والرأس مرضوض من الضرب، والمهانة أحنت نفسه فيه، وبلغ به الحزن حتى الموت قبل الموت! «تطلعوا وانظروا, إن كان حزن مثل حزني» (مراثي12:1)، «نفسي حزينة جداً حتى الموت!!» (مت38:26). لقد سبق أن أحسها قبل أن تأتي عليه!! 
‏الدوار ألم به، عيناه لم تعودا تنظران الطريق، موجات الوجع تلو موجات، ونوبات من الرعدة العصبية تسري وتعصف بالجسد، «من أسفل القدم إلى الرأس ليس فيه صحة بل جرح وأحباط وضربة طرية لم تُعصر ولم تعصب ولم تلين بالزيت» (إش6:1‏)، هاوية ليس لها قرار، يشيعه إليها جمهور الشامتين!! 
‏«إن المياه قد دخلت إلى نفسي, غرقت في حمأة عميقة وليس مقر، دخلت إلى أعماق المياه, والسيل غمرني، تعبت من صراخي, يبس حلقي, كلت عيناي... ، أكثر من شعر راسي الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب, اعتز مستهلكي أعدائي (فوقي) ظلماً, حينئذ رددت الذي لم أخطفه, ... لأني من أجلك احتملت العار، غطى الخجل وجهي، صرت أجنبياً عند إخوتي...، وتعييرات معيريك وقعت علي...، نجني من الطين فلا أغرق، نجني من مبغضي ومن أعماق المياه، لا يغمرني سيل المياه ولا يبتلعني العمق، ولا تطبق الهاوية علي فاها...، أنت عرفت عاري وخزيي وخجلي, قداقك جميع مضايقي، العار قد كسر قلبي فمرضت، أنتطرت رقة فلم تكن ومعزين فلم أجد.» (مز1:69-20)  
‏من دار حنان إلى دار قيافا، إلى دار هيرودس، إلى دار الولاية، من الداخل إلى الخارج، ومن الخارج إلى الداخل، مهانة تلو مهانة، ومن تعذيب إلى تعذيب، مصنفات من الضرب والتنكيل والفضيحة صنفتها قلوب رؤساء وخدام وجنود، أعظمهم من لم يعرف الرحة، وأقلهم وُلد فيها. جمعتهم جميعا قسوة الإنسان، وحركتهم طاعة الشيطان! 
سار حاملاً عار الصليب، محمولاً بمجد الله، منحنيا تحت ذلة الخطاة، شامخا بعمل الخلاص. في الهيئة كإنسان، مُعسر فيه رؤساء اليهود، فقتلوه؛ وفي الحقيقة هو ابن الله، فارتاع منه قاضي الرومان، وعمل على إطلاقه. «‏لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم, حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون، ويعمى الذين يبصرون» (يو39:9). لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته، ليكمل ناسوته أشنع صنوف الألم والذبح، لنبلغ بهما الخلاص! 
‏النسوة لم يحتملن منظره، فتوجعن، ولطمن، ونحن؛ «أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن» (إش10:53)، وأما نحن فنعبده حاملاً الصليب ونسجد لجسده الممزق ودمه المسفوك، ونقبل جروحه التي بها شفينا وحيينا. ضعفه صار لنا قوة، وانحناؤه صار لنا استقامة، وسقوطه تحت الصليب صار لنا قيامة. خطواته على طريق الآلام صارت لنا طريقاً نعبر به من الضيق إلى السعة، ومن هوان الأرض إلى مجد السماء. فإن كنا نبكي، نبكي على خطايانا، التي حملته ثقل هذه الآلام، وكن حزننا حتما يتحول إلى فرح للخلاص. 
«إلى الموضع الذي يقال له موضح الجمجمة ويقال له بالعبرانية جلجثة»: لقد اخترق الموكب، والمسيح في المقدمة, المسافة من دار الولاية (قلعة أنطونيا) حتى إلى ما بعد باب سور المدينة الشمالي الغربي الذي يدعى باب دمشق, وقديمأ كان يسمى «باب إسطفانوس», لأن خارج هذا الباب رجموا الشهيد الأول للمسيحية. أما بعد خروج المسيح من باب المدينة فكانت الحقول المتاخمة وطريق رئيسي، وهنا وبحسب رواية القديس مرقس، ثقل حمل الصليب على الجسد المنهك: «فسخروا رجلأ مجتازاً (نحو المدينة) كان آتيأ من الحقل وهو سمعان القيرواني، أبو ألكنسدروس وروفس، ليحمل صليبه»(مر21:15)، وفي إنجيل القديس لوقا: «رجلاً قيروانياً كان آتياً من الحقل ووضعوا عليه الصليب ليحمله خلف يسوع وتبعه جمهور كثير من الشعب والنساء اللواتي كن يلطمن أيضاً وينحن عليه» (لو26:23-27) 
‏عندما نزل المسيح من فوق جبل الزيتون داخلاً الى أورشليم, بكى عليها لأنها لم تعرف زمان افتقادها. والآن, وهو خارج منها, هم يبكون لأنهم لم يعرفوا أن هذا هو زمان افتقادهم. 
«موضع الجمجمة»: تقول المصادر التقليدية أن هذا الاسم يرجع إلى أن جمجمة أدم كانت مدفونة هناك. ويرجح العلماء أن هذا الاسم هو صفة لشكل المرتفع الذي كان يتم فوقه عمليات الصلب، إذ أن شكله الجغرافي (الأرضي) يشبه الجمجمة. 
‏وكان الموضع خارج باب المدينة وبالقرب منها، على بعد دقائق: «لأن المكان الذي صُلب فيه يسوع كان قريباً من المدينة» (يو20:19)، وكان المكان بقرب مدافن أخرى وعلى الطريق الرئيسي. وتقول أحد المصادر اليهودية أن هذا المكاذ بالذات كان مخصصا للرجم، وفيه توجد «مغارة إرميا». وكاذ المسطح المرتفع شيه هضبة، ولها شكل الجمجمة، تعلو قليلاً من الأرض المجاورة، حيث يوجد بستان، وفي البستان صار أقدس مكان على الأرض، مغارة جديدة منحوتة، هي التي استودع فيها يوسف ونيقوديموس الجسد الطاهر، وربما كان يملكها القديس يوسف الرامي كما سيجي ذكره. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 ديسمبر 2017)

*18:19 حَيْثُ صَلَبُوهُ وَصَلَبُوا اثْنَيْنِ آخَرَيْنِ مَعَهُ مِنْ هُنَا وَمِنْ هُنَا وَيَسُوعُ فِي الْوَسْطِ.​
«وكان المجتازون يجدفون عليه وهم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين: يا ناقض الهيكل وبانيه في ثلاثة أيام خلص نفسك إن كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب، وكذلك رؤساء الكهنة أيضاً وهم يستهزئون مع الكتبة والشيوخ قالوا: خلص آخرين, وأما نفسه فما يقدر أن يخلصها. إن كان هو ملك إسرائيل فلينزل الآن عن الصليب فنؤمن به. قد اتكل على الله فلينقده الآن، إن اراده، لأنه قال: انا ابن الله.» (مت39:27-43) 
«فأرى الدم وأعبر عنكم، فلا يكون عليكم ضربة للهلاك» (خر13:12) 
القديس يوحنا يعبر على صلب المسيح عبوراً ، يذكر «الكلمة» فقط دون أي مزيد من الوصف أو التوضيح, إما لفظاعة الآلام, أو لرعبة المنظر، أو حتى لتعيير المعيرين، تماماً كما عبر على حادثة الجلد بذكر الكلمة فقط، مع أن الصليب هو قمة الحوادث كلها وقمة الآلام كلها . 
‏والرومان هم وحدهم الذين جعلوا هذا العقاب على مستوى المجرمين الخطرين، وخصصوه بالأكثر للعبيد، وكانوا ينكلون بالمحكوم عليهم شر تنكيل. ويقول الخطيب شيشرون الروماني عن عملية الصلب: (إنها قسوة ورعب). 
‏وللأسف كانت رجل اليهود قد انزلقت في استخدام هذه العقوبة قبل ذلك. فالمعروف في التاريخ، أن رئيس الكهنة ألكسندر حناؤس، سنة 88 ق.م صلب 800 شخصأ في وقت واحد. ولما جاء الإمبراطور قسطنطين الأول وقبل الإيمان المسيي، ألغى الحكم بالصلب وانتهى نهائياً من العالم بمنشور تحذيري. 
‏لقد ورثت الكنيسة القبطية هذا المنهج الروحي الميتافيزيقي في التعبير والتصوير عن الصلب والألام. فمن أجل التقاليد القبطية المعروفة التي عبرت عنها بالتصوير، بإحدى الأيقونات القديمة, لصلب المسيح، أنها صورته وهو بكامل ملابسه, وليس بحالة العري كما يظهر في الصور الأجنبية التي دخلت خلسة إلى الفن القبطي بعد ذلك. كذلك، فإنه محظور في الفن القبطي التعبير عن آلام الشهداء بالتصوير. فأي صورة لأي شهيد، مهما كان نوع استشهاده، تصور والشهيد لابس ملابس بيضاء وعلى رأسه إكليل مرصع، وفي يديه سعفة نخيل رمز النصرة، دون أي إشارة فنية عن الألم الذي جازه. لأن الصلب لا يرى عند الروحيين، أو بالعين الروحية، في إطاره الجسدي المحدود, بل يُنظر بالمنظر المعقول أنه «موت لفداء» و«ألم لخلاص» و«بذل لحب» و«وضع للنفس لقيامة». وهكذا يمتنع، بحسب الفكر اللاهوتي السليم, أن يُنظر للصليب نظرة جسدية محصورة ومتوقفة فقط عند الآلام والعذاب, بل لا بد من الانطلاق بها فوراً لرؤية القيامة الكائنة فيه والحياة والغفران والمجد وبهجة الخلاص، حتى إن الكتاب المقدس نفسه عبر عن حادثة الصلب بالمجد: « ... لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مُجد بعد» (يو39:7)، أي لم يكن قد صُلب. 
‏وفي الحقيقة، نجد أن تراث الغرب التقليدي هو الذي يتمادى جداً، بل ويتوقف كثيراً عند الإحساس بالصليب، والحياة في آلامه، والتأمل في تعاذيب المسيح, وعبادة قلبه المطعون وجروحه الخمسة. أما التراث الشرقي فيحيا القيامة ويتوقف عندها كثيراً، ولا يرى الصليب إلا في نور القيامة. والى الآن كثير من الشرقيين، تحيتهم التقليدية اليومية وعلى مدار السنة هي : «أخرستوس آنستى» أى «المسيح قام». 
«وصلبوا اثنين آخرين معه, من هنا ومن هنا, ويسوع في الوسط»: «ما هذه الجروح في يديك؟ فيتول: هي التي جُرحت بها في يت أحبائي.» (زك6:13) 
«ثقبوا يدي ورجلى. أحصي كل عظامي، وهم ينظرون ويتفرسرن» (16:22-17‏) 
‏يقول عنهما كل من القديس متى والقديس مرقس إنهما كانا لصين: «وصلبوا معه لصين واحداً عن يمينه وآخر عن يساره، فتم الكتاب القائل: وأحصي مع أثمة» (مر27:15-28)، ‏ويقول القديس لوقا إنهما: «صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحداً عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره» (لو33:23)، وكلمة «مذنب» لا تفيد «مذنب» بل «مجرم» وغير إشارة إشعياء المشار إليها في إنجيل القديس مرقس، يجب الإشارة هنا أيضأ إلى المزمور 16:22 «جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني (أحاطوا بي)». 
‏ويختص القديس لوقا وحده بسرد الحديث الذي دار بين اللصين وخاصة كلام اللص التائب: «أو لا أنت تخاف الله» (لو40:23)، وعجبي هنا على اللص الذي يخاف الله!! ثم بين التائب والمسيح الذي قال للمسيح: «اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك» (لو42:23)، وهي المقطع المحبوب الذي تسبح به الكنيسة في يوم الجمعة العظيمة أو الحزينة، ساعة ذكر الصلبوت, وتردده مرات ومرات, وكأن كل متعبد ينطق بلسان هذا اللص الطوباوي الذي سرق ملكوت السموات بعد سرقة العالم، ولكن كان فيه بارقة من خوف الله، قادته إلى التوبة. والكنيسة تناجيه أنه «الحلو اللسان والمنطق», ثم توازن بينه وبين الذين عاشروا المسيح وتأملوا مجده على الجبل المقدس، وكيف أعوزهم هذا الإيمان وقت المحنة؛ وتقارن بينه وبين بطرس التلميذ المقدام، صاحب السيف المسلول, والذي سمع الصوت آتيا من المجد الأسنى: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت، له اسمعوا» (مت5:17‏)، كيف أنكر بينما اللص آمن واعترف به وهوع لى الإقرانيون!! وفي التقليد القبطي يقال أن اسم هذا اللص «ديماس», وقد رد المسيح عليه, فاستجيبت طلبته في الحال: «الحق أقول لك: إنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس» (لو43:23‏), مما يوضح لنا بأجلى بيان، أن بالصليب افتتح المسيح الفردوس المفقود، واسترده لحساب الإنسان. وأن أول قدم وطئته كانت هي قدم هذا اللص الطوباوي «ملك التائبين» يسير وراء «ملك المجد». وكان هذا إيذاناً بدخول أفواج الخطاة التائبين من كل لسان وأمة وشعب!! 
‏وفي الحقيقة تقدم الكنية القبطية هذا الفصل الكنسي رسمياً، مسنوداً بالألحان من الخورس على مدى وقت ليس بقليل، كدرس تعبيري ذي وزن عال، من جهة معنى انفتاح القلب بالإيمان البسيط الذي يورث الحياة الأبدية. الإيمان الذي لا يقوم على براهين ونصوص ومعرفة وعلم. فاللص، وهو في أشد محنته، آمن بالمسيح المصلوب معه، وهو على مستواه في نفس المحنة والمهانة وقسوتها! لا تعليم ولا إغراء ولا فهم ولا منطق, فهي ومضة من النور الحق، انفتح لها قلبه فرأى المسيح في مجده وفي مجيئه الآتي في ملكه. فنطق الفم, كان كما أحس القلب. كيف اشتهى أن يذكره المسيح مجرد ذكر وهو آت في مجد ملكوته, فكانت له شهوته وأعظم, إذ رافق المسيح في رحلته لانفتاح الفردوس المغلق، ولم تذهب نفسه إلى الهاوية, فكان أول الغالبين للموت والناجين من الهاوية وراء المسيح, لأنه كان أول من آمن بالقيامة والمجيء الثاني. 
‏وفي تقليد الإنجيل بحسب القديس لوقا، كان هذا النطق الملكي للمسيح على الصليب هو النطق الثاني، لأن الأول قال فيه: «يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.» (لو34:23). 
‏أما لماذا لم يذكر القديس يوحنا حديث اللصين معا, وحديث اللص مع المسيح ورد المسيح عليه، فيقول العالم والمؤرخ الكنسي إدرزهايم اليهودي المتنصر إنه يبدو أن القديس يوحنا, وبعد أن سلم بيلاطس المسيح للعسكر للصلب، انطلق بسرعة إلى المدينة وأحضر الأم العذراء القديسة مريم وأختهاه ومريم زوجة كليوباس ومريم المجدلية. فلم يكن يوحنا حاضراً بداية عملية الصلب ولا الأم القديسة, ولهذا لا نجد في إنجيل القديس يوحنا ذكرا لأي من التعييرات التي كان الشامتون يعيرون بها المسيح، سواء كانوا من رؤساء الكهنة أو الذين ساروا في موكبهم» فلم يذكر إنجيله شيئأ من ذلك قط, وهذا، بحد ذاته، يوضح لنا إلى أي مدى كان القديس يوحنا يعتمد على المشاهدة والسماع الشخصى في تسجيلاته. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 ديسمبر 2017)

*19:19 وَكَتَبَ بِيلاَطُسُ عُنْوَاناً وَوَضَعَهُ عَلَى الصَّلِيبِ. وَكَانَ مَكْتُوباً: «يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ».​
«عنواناً»: يلاحظ أن القديس يوحنا يستخدم الاصطلاح اللاتيني الرسمي. وكان من عادة الرومان أن يضعوا فوق رأس المصلوب لوحة بها اسمه وعلة صلبه، كما يتصح ذلك من إنجيل القديس مرقس وإنجيل القديس متى: «وجعلوا فوق رأسه علته مكتوبة هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود.» (مت37:27) 
‏ومن كلام القديس يوحنا يفهم العلماء, بحسب أصول اللغة, أنه يقصد أن بيلاطس كتب بنفسه هذا العنوان، ومن كلمة: «كتب» يفسرون أنه كتب هذا العنوان بعد أن شيعوا المسيح إلى المكان المعد؛ بل ويعتقدون أيضاً أن بيلاطس هو الذي أمر بصلب المسيح في ‏الوسط . 
‏وعلى كل حال, سواء كتابة العنوان أو الوضع الذي صٌلب فيه المسيح, فبيلاطس عبر والى أخر لحظة عن المرارة والسخط الذي كان يشعر به طوال المحاكمة من اتهام اليهود، وخاصة لما ركزوا, بغير حق وبغير وعي, على كونه «ملك». فهو هنا ضرب سهمين في طلقة واحدة، فأصاب كرامة اليهود في الصميم، الأمر الذي احتج عليه رؤساء الكهنة بشدة، فقابل احتجاجهم بإصرار على ما كتب؛ والسهم الثاني ألغى به كل صدى لصراخهم من جهة استخدامهم هذا اللقب لتهديد بيلاطس لدى قيصر، فالآن «ملككم قد مات» وفرصتكم في الشكاية قد ماتت يضاً! ولكن لا يستبعد بعض الشراح أن بيلاطس كان يكن للمسيح شعوراً فائقا، أراد أن يعبر عنه. 
‏وهكذا, وبالنهاية، حقق بيلاطس رغبة قيافا التي ظل يحلم بها ويعمل لها: «أنتم لستم تعرفون شيئاً، ولا تفكرون أنه خير لنا أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب، ولا تهلك الأمة كلها.» (يو49:11-50)ا 
‏وهذه النبوة نفسها كانت، في وجهها المنظور لقيافا، أن يهلك المسيح هلاكاً لتنجو الأمة من الرومان، الأمر الذي أكمله بقتل المسيح بسكين الحقد والتشفي، وأهلك أمته، بحماقته، هلاكاً؛ لأنه لم يحسن الرؤيا ولم يفسر الحلم كدانيال المبارك، ولكنه كان كهامان الذي أعد الصليب ليصلب نفسه عليه. 
‏أما في وجهها غير المئظور ليوحنا وللمسيح ولنا، فهي أن يقدم المسيح ذبيحة على مذبح محبة الله، فيقوم، لينجو من الهلاك من آمن من اليهود، ويخص العالم، ولا يهلك كل من يؤمن بهّ.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 ديسمبر 2017)

*20:19 فَقَرَأَ هَذَا الْعُنْوَانَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْمَكَانَ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ يَسُوعُ كَانَ قَرِيباً مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ. وَكَانَ مَكْتُوباً بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ وَالْيُونَانِيَّةِ وَاللَّاتِينِيَّةِ.​
‏يُعتقد أن الرضع الأصح كما جاء في بعض المخطوطات أن اللاتينية قبل اليونانية. 
‏كان المكان لا يبعد عن سور المدينة أكثر من بضع دقائق، وكان على الطريق العام المؤدي إلى دمشق. فبطبيعة الحال قرىء من كثيرين» بل من عشرات الألوف، سواء الخارجين أو الداخلين إلى المدينة أو المسافرين نحو الشمال. ويلاحظ أن الوقت هو الفصح، وكان يؤم أورشليم عدة ملايين من اليهود الذين في الشتات من جميع أنحاء العالم, وبكل اللهجات واللغات. وهكذا حملوا معهم الأخباره وملأوا الدنيا ومهدوها للبشارة بالمصلوب الذي تعين بالقيامة من الأموات أنه ابن الله, ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب؛ حيث صار الصليب هو هو عرش النعمة الذي نستمد منه القوة والخلاص والحياة، بل وبه وبمن عليه، نملك معه. 
‏أما ترتيب اللغة التي كُتب بها العنوان هنا، فهو بحسب التقليد الرسمي: أولاً اللغة الوطنية التي تخص البلد (العبرية)، ثم لغة الدولة الرسمية (اللاتينية)، ثم اللفة العامة (اليونانية). وفي الحقيقة، فإن هاته اللغات الثلاث توافق لغة «الدين» ثم لغة «المجتمع» ثم اللغة «الفكرية». وكأنما كان عمل الرومان حتى وفي صلب المسيح أن يمهدوا للكرازة بالمسيح على مستوى العالم بمستوياته الثلاثة: الدينية والاجتماعية والفكرية. 
‏وكانت قد بدأت حركة تنوير العالم بكل ممالكه وفرض اللفة اليونانية على جميع البلاد، كلغة رسمية للتكلم بها، والتعامل مع الحكومات الرومانية المحلية. كما بدىء بشق الطرق العامة الرئيسية لتربط ممالك الدنيا كلها مع روما, ومن هنا جاء المثل المشهور: كل الطرق تؤدي إلى روما!, بل وعلى كل طريق وًضعت العلامات التي تدل على عدد الفراسخ التي تبعد عن قلب روما من أول الطريق حتى نهايته. كل هذه، كانت الدولة الرومانية جادة في تنفيذه، وكأنما كانت تمهد للكرازة بملكوت الله في العالم كله. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 ديسمبر 2017)

*21:19  فَقَالَ رُؤَسَاءُ كَهَنَةِ الْيَهُودِ لِبِيلاَطُسَ: «لاَ تَكْتُبْ: مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ بَلْ: إِنَّ ذَاكَ قَالَ أَنَا مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ».​
‏لأول مرة يكتب القديس يوحنا «رؤساء كهنة اليهود»، وكأنما يضعها القديس يوحنا في مستوى ملك اليهود. 
‏لقد أدركوا في الحال، وربما قبل أن يُعلق العنوان على الصليب، أن بيلاطس قصد تسجيل تهمتهم على أنها حقيقة رغماً عن أنفهم. قابلوه محتجين وبلغة شبه آمرة: «لا تكتب», اللهجة التي قابلها بيلاطس بجفاء ظاهر وتعالي الحاكم الآمر. 
‏ويلاحظ في المقابلة بين ما كتبه بيلاطس بخصوص كلمة «ملك» إذ وضع لها أداة التعريف ( أل) والنسب معاً لليهود: «الملك الخاص باليهود» ليجعل منه الشخصية الملكية الاول. فكان احتجاج اليهود وطلبهم أن يكتب «ملك» بدون أداة التعريف، ليعطوها صفة الإدعاء وليس الحقيقة: «قال أنا ملك». وكأنما أراد بيلاطس أيضاً, ومن جهة أخرى, أن يجردهم من طملقهم الكاذب، ونسبهم المزعوم لقيصر: «ليس لنا ملك إلا قيصر», ولكن لا هذا ولا ذاك!!. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 ديسمبر 2017)

*22:19  أَجَابَ بِيلاَطُسُ: «مَا كَتَبْتُ قَدْ كَتَبْتُ».​
إن تعالي بيلاطس في الرد وعناده في عدم التغيير، يعبر عن وقفة الحاكم الروماني المعتد بعمله الرئاسي. ولكن وراء صوت بيلاطس الحاكم، كان صوت الحكومة الأعلى التي تُملي ماذا ينبغي أن يكتب التاريخ، وماذا يسجل؛ لأن من فوق الصليب هذا، ومن تحت هذا العنوان عينه, طالب المسيح بملكه الحقيقي. فقد نصب المسيح نفسه على الصليب ملكاً بجدارة، إلى أبد الآبدين: «دُفع إلّى كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض» (مت18:28‏). ولم تكن الكتابة التي كُتبت إلا إعلانا ثابتا أبديا، أملاه بيلاطس على كل ممالك العالم، ليسود ويملك على العالم, وبكل لغة! «ما كتبت قد كتبت», «أحتى الآن لا تفهمون.» (مت9:16‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (28 ديسمبر 2017)

*2- المرافقون للصليب (23:19-27)‏
23:19-24  ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْماً. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضاً. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ مَنْسُوجاً كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «لاَ نَشُقُّهُ بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هَذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ.​
«إلهى إلهي لماذا تركتني ...، كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي. يفغرون الشفاه،  ويغضون الرأس، قائلين، اتكل على الرب، فلينجه، لينقذه لأنه سر به....., ‏كالماء انسكبت. انفصلت كل عظامي، صار قلبي كالشمع، قد ذاب في وسط أمعائي. يبست مثل شقفة قوتي ولصق لساني بحنكي ...، جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني، ثقبوا يدي ورجلتي، أحصى كل عظامي، وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون في، يقسمون ثيابي بينهم, وعلى لباسي يقترعون» (مز1:22-18) 
«العسكر»: هم عساكر الرومان، الذين تحت إمرة بيلاطس خاصة. بعد أن انتهوا من رفع المسيح، جلسوا تحت الصليب يقتسمون الغنيمة. ومن النص يبدو أن الجو كان بارداً، إذ أن المسيح كان يلبس أربعة أنواع من الثياب، منها ما كان على الرأس وحول الكتف, ومنها ما يدثر به فوق الجسد، ومنها الملابس الداخلية، وتحتها كان يلبس قميصا منسوجا نسيجا واحدا بغير خياطة. هذه كلها، جردوه منهاى وبقي ما يستر جسده فقط. لأنه وان كان الرومان قد اعتادوا أن يصلبوا ضحاياهم عرايا تماما (كما نرى تماثيلهم التي نحتها أشهر مثاليهم)، إلا أنه في الشرق، وعند اليهود، كان محظورا حسب الناموس أن يُعرى المحكوم عليه من كل ملابسه. 
‏ويصف العلامة اليهودي المتنصر إدرزهايم بشيء من التفصيل، ومع ذكر الأسماء كل أنواع هذه الملابس. 
‏كان عدد العساكر أربعة، فكان من السهل تقسيم الملابس الخارجية, وهي تنطق بالعبرية «لابوس»، أما القميص ‏فهو ثوب رئيس الكهنة، وهو قصير إلى الركب فقط: «وفي وسط السبع المنائر شبه ابن إنسان, متسربلا بثوب إلى الرجلين، ومتمنطقا عند ثدييه بمنطقة من ذهب» (رؤ13:1)، وهو, بحسب وصف إدرزهايم,  ثمين جدا، وهو الذي يلبسه رؤساء الكهنة لأنه خاص بالنذيرين, وهو منسوج من أوله إلى آخره بغير قطع ولا خياطة. وهذا الطقس بدأ به موسى أيام خدمته, فكان يلبس مثل هذا الثوب الأبيض بدون خياطة، ويخدم به أمام الله. 
‏وهكذا ذهب المسيح، كرئيس كهنة، بملابسه المستورة في الداخل إلى الصليب، ليباشر تقديم الذبيحة. ولأنه هو الحمل، نُزع عنه الرداء وهو صامت أمام من يجزه!! 
‏«فقال بعضهم لبعض: لا نشقته, بل نقترع عليه لمن يكون»:  لقد أطال الشراح قديماً وحديثأ الحديث عن هذا القميص، واتفقوا على أنه يمثل الكنيسة التي لا تنقسم، كقول القديس كبريانوس، الذي يضيف أنه «منسوج كلة من فوق»، أي أن وحدة الكنيسة مقررة ومعانة من فوق، من الله، وليس لإنسان أن يمزقها. ويزيد على ذلك العالم بولتمان, وهو غير تقليدي, فيقول على ضوء الأبحاث والتعاليم الرابية في التلمود وغيره، إن هذا الثوب هو مثل الثوب الذي صنعه الله لآدم، وأعطى مثله لموسى ليخدم به. ويقول آخرون، إنه مئل قميص يوسف الخاص الذي أعطاه له أبو علامة الحب، الذي نزعه من عيه إخوته ولطخوه بالدم، ثم ألقؤا قرعة على يوسف نفسه، يموت أولا يموت. 
‏ولكن بهذه الأعمال التي كان يقوم بها العسكر في غير اكتراث، وبالمنظر الدامي أمامهم وكأنهم بلا شعور إنساني، كانوا مدفوعين، يوقعون أعمالهم على صوت داود النبي الآتي من وراء الزمان كلمة كلمة، كما قالها في المزمور الثاني والعشرين أعلاه. 
«هذا فعله العسكر»: ‏لفتة لتأكيد الفعل: تقسيم الثياب والقاء القرعة، والفاعل «العسكر»، ورده إلى المستوى التاريخي والنبوي، بشىء من الضمان الشخصي كشاهد عيان. 
‏ولا يفوتنا هنا، في أسلوب القديس يوحنا, كيف يوزع في ختام المشهد الأدوار التي قام بها كل فريق حسب نوع عمله، ويرده إلى النبوة الخاصة به، وكمن يوقع الحوادث على النبوات. 
‏فالأول: بيلاطس (كملك) يكتب ما يخصه: «هذا هو ملك اليهود» إعلاناً للعالم كله.
والثاني: رؤساء الكهنة: «ينبغي أن يموت إنسان واحد عن الشعب»، وبهدمهم هيكل جسده، هدموا هيكل عبادتهم.
‏الثالث: اللص. قدم التوبة مُعلناً عن أول ثمرة للصليب: «اليوة تكون معي في الفردوس». وهو أول نطق ملكى من فوق عرش الخلاص. 
‏الرابع: العسكر؛ اقتسموا ثيابه، وألقوا قرعة على القميص، اكتفوا من اللؤلؤة بصندوقها. 
الخامس: النسوة؛ أتين ليقدمن مشاركتهن القلبية بعواطف النساء، كمندوبين فوة العادة عن البشرية التي في المسيح: «يا آمرأة». 
‏السادس: التلميذ الذي كان يحبه؛ في صمت، قدم ما يجب أن يقدم من أمانة التلمذة للمعلم الذي «أحبهم إلى المنتهى». 
‏السابع: المسيح يسوع؛ «يا أمرأة هوذا ابنك ... هذه أمك». البشرية التي في المسيح تُسلم الأمانة لمن يستحقها، وسر «الكلمة صار جسداً»، يستودعه المسيح للكنيسة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يناير 2018)

*25:19  وَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَاتٍ عِنْدَ صَلِيبِ يَسُوعَ أُمُّهُ وَأُخْتُ أُمِّهِ مَرْيَمُ زَوْجَةُ كِلُوبَا وَمَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ.​
‏كان الذين يحيطون بالصليب نوعين من الناس: نوع العسكر الذين يقومون بوظيفتهم الكريهة، ومعهم رؤساء الكهنة والمعيرون، ومعهم جوقة الهتافة الملازمين لهم, يرددون أصواتهم، وربما بالثمن‏. . 
‏أما النوع الثاني، فكانوا واقفين على بعد، في بدء عملية الصلب، ولكن بعد أن خفت جدة العملية وتفرق رؤساء الكهنة ومن معهم, لأن الساعة التاسعة كانت بالنسبة لهم من أحرج الساعات التي يتحتم عليهم أن يكونوا فيها داخل الهيكل يؤدون وظائفهم من جهة الصلوات واعداد خراف الفصح. فلما ابتعد الأعداء، اقترب الأحباء, وهن النسوة اللاتى أحضرهن يوحنا ووقف معهن يحرسهن. 
‏وكن مجموعتين: المجموعة الأقرب للمسيح، وهن مريم الأم العذراء القديسة، وأختها. والمجموعة الثانية، مريم زوجة كلوبا ومريم المجدلية. هذا الترتيب والتفصيل بين الأسماء، أخذ به أكثر العلماء تدقيقاً, ومنهم العالم والأسقف وستكوت. 
‏ويوضح لنا هذا الترتيب بالنسبة للنسوة الثلاث القديس متى هكذا: «وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد، وهن كن قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل، يخدمنه، وبينهن مريم المجدلية، ومريم أم يعقوب ويوسى، وأم ابني زبدي, (مت55:27-56‏). فإذا طابقنا هذه الأسماء على الأسماء الواردة في إنجيل القديس مرقس: «وكانت أيضاً نساء ينظرن من بعيد، بينهن مريم المجدلية، ومريم أم يعقوب الصغير، ويوسي وسالومة» (مر40:15). بهذه المقارنة يتبين لنا أن أم ابني زبدي هي سالومة. وهي التي جاء ذكرها في إنجيل القديس يوحنا مع القديسة مريم هكذا: «واختها», ونحن نعلم أسلوب القديس يوحنا في ذكر الأسماء، فهو يمتنع نهائيا في إنجيله عن ذكر اسمه أو اسم أمه، أو حتى اسم أم المسيح. 
‏والأمر المحير للعلماء هو أن ذكر «مريم المجدلية» يجىء هنا مفاجأة باعتبارها شخصية معروفة دون إشارات سابقة! أو أي تفسير. 
‏و يلاحظ أيضأ أن القديس يوحنا حرص على وصف مريم أنها زوجة كلوبا, بدل أن يقول مريم أم يعقوب ويوسي, لئلا يظن من جهة «يعقوب» أنه أخو القديس يوحنا. كذلك نجد أن القديس مرقس حرس أن يصف يعقوب بالصغير، لئلا يُظن أنه يعقوب أخو القديس يوحنا. لأنه كان يوجد شخصان باسم «يعقوب», واحد منهما، وهوالأكبر سناً هو يعقوب ابن زبدي، أخو القديس يوحنا. كذلك، ولأن القديس متى أورد اسم «ابني زبدي»، فلم يجد ضرورة أن يصف يعقوب بـ «الصغير». 
‏والملاحظ كذلك أن القديس يوحنا يسلك في ترتيبه لذكر الأسماء سلوكاً إنجيلياً واعياً، فيجعل القديسة مريم الأساس, ويضيف إليها «أختها» إضافة دون أن يذكر اسمها لأنها أمه, ولأنه يبدو أن القديسة مريم العذراء لم يكن لها إلا أخت واحدة, هي أم يوحنا. 
‏وبعد ذلك، يذكر مريم الأخرى زوجة كليوباس، وآخر الكل يضع مريم المجدلية، مع أن كلا من القديس متى والقديس مرقس يضعها في المقدمة لما كان يبدو أنها ذات أهمية وتقوى كثيرة بين النسوة. 
‏ويقول كل من «وستكوت» و«هنجستبرج» و«إدرزهايم»، ومعهم شراح كثيرون، أن كلوبا أو كليوباس، هو حلفائوس أو «حلفى» الذي ورد اسمه في إنجيل القديس متى، كوالد لأحد التلاميذ المدعو يعقوب، المدعو هنا بالصغير: «فيلبس وبرثولماوس توما ومتى العشار يعقوب بن حلفى ولباؤس الملقب تداوس.» (مت3:10‏)  
‏أي أن المريمات الثلاث اللاتي كن عند الصليب، هن: مريم القديسة العذراء أم المسيح، ومريم أم يعقوب الصغير أحد التلاميذ وهي زوجة كلوبا أو كليوباس، ومريم المجدلية.  
‏وفي نهاية عملية الصلب وانفضاض معظم الملتفين حول الصليب، تسنى للعذراء مع القديس يوحنا الاقتراب من الصليب فصارا في مواجهة المسيح.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يناير 2018)

*25:19  وَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَاتٍ عِنْدَ صَلِيبِ يَسُوعَ أُمُّهُ وَأُخْتُ أُمِّهِ مَرْيَمُ زَوْجَةُ كِلُوبَا وَمَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ.​
‏كان الذين يحيطون بالصليب نوعين من الناس: نوع العسكر الذين يقومون بوظيفتهم الكريهة، ومعهم رؤساء الكهنة والمعيرون، ومعهم جوقة الهتافة الملازمين لهم, يرددون أصواتهم، وربما بالثمن‏. . 
‏أما النوع الثاني، فكانوا واقفين على بعد، في بدء عملية الصلب، ولكن بعد أن خفت جدة العملية وتفرق رؤساء الكهنة ومن معهم, لأن الساعة التاسعة كانت بالنسبة لهم من أحرج الساعات التي يتحتم عليهم أن يكونوا فيها داخل الهيكل يؤدون وظائفهم من جهة الصلوات واعداد خراف الفصح. فلما ابتعد الأعداء، اقترب الأحباء, وهن النسوة اللاتى أحضرهن يوحنا ووقف معهن يحرسهن. 
‏وكن مجموعتين: المجموعة الأقرب للمسيح، وهن مريم الأم العذراء القديسة، وأختها. والمجموعة الثانية، مريم زوجة كلوبا ومريم المجدلية. هذا الترتيب والتفصيل بين الأسماء، أخذ به أكثر العلماء تدقيقاً, ومنهم العالم والأسقف وستكوت. 
‏ويوضح لنا هذا الترتيب بالنسبة للنسوة الثلاث القديس متى هكذا: «وكانت هناك نساء كثيرات ينظرن من بعيد، وهن كن قد تبعن يسوع من الجليل، يخدمنه، وبينهن مريم المجدلية، ومريم أم يعقوب ويوسى، وأم ابني زبدي, (مت55:27-56‏). فإذا طابقنا هذه الأسماء على الأسماء الواردة في إنجيل القديس مرقس: «وكانت أيضاً نساء ينظرن من بعيد، بينهن مريم المجدلية، ومريم أم يعقوب الصغير، ويوسي وسالومة» (مر40:15). بهذه المقارنة يتبين لنا أن أم ابني زبدي هي سالومة. وهي التي جاء ذكرها في إنجيل القديس يوحنا مع القديسة مريم هكذا: «واختها», ونحن نعلم أسلوب القديس يوحنا في ذكر الأسماء، فهو يمتنع نهائيا في إنجيله عن ذكر اسمه أو اسم أمه، أو حتى اسم أم المسيح. 
‏والأمر المحير للعلماء هو أن ذكر «مريم المجدلية» يجىء هنا مفاجأة باعتبارها شخصية معروفة دون إشارات سابقة! أو أي تفسير. 
‏و يلاحظ أيضأ أن القديس يوحنا حرص على وصف مريم أنها زوجة كلوبا, بدل أن يقول مريم أم يعقوب ويوسي, لئلا يظن من جهة «يعقوب» أنه أخو القديس يوحنا. كذلك نجد أن القديس مرقس حرس أن يصف يعقوب بالصغير، لئلا يُظن أنه يعقوب أخو القديس يوحنا. لأنه كان يوجد شخصان باسم «يعقوب», واحد منهما، وهوالأكبر سناً هو يعقوب ابن زبدي، أخو القديس يوحنا. كذلك، ولأن القديس متى أورد اسم «ابني زبدي»، فلم يجد ضرورة أن يصف يعقوب بـ «الصغير». 
‏والملاحظ كذلك أن القديس يوحنا يسلك في ترتيبه لذكر الأسماء سلوكاً إنجيلياً واعياً، فيجعل القديسة مريم الأساس, ويضيف إليها «أختها» إضافة دون أن يذكر اسمها لأنها أمه, ولأنه يبدو أن القديسة مريم العذراء لم يكن لها إلا أخت واحدة, هي أم يوحنا. 
‏وبعد ذلك، يذكر مريم الأخرى زوجة كليوباس، وآخر الكل يضع مريم المجدلية، مع أن كلا من القديس متى والقديس مرقس يضعها في المقدمة لما كان يبدو أنها ذات أهمية وتقوى كثيرة بين النسوة. 
‏ويقول كل من «وستكوت» و«هنجستبرج» و«إدرزهايم»، ومعهم شراح كثيرون، أن كلوبا أو كليوباس، هو حلفائوس أو «حلفى» الذي ورد اسمه في إنجيل القديس متى، كوالد لأحد التلاميذ المدعو يعقوب، المدعو هنا بالصغير: «فيلبس وبرثولماوس توما ومتى العشار يعقوب بن حلفى ولباؤس الملقب تداوس.» (مت3:10‏)  
‏أي أن المريمات الثلاث اللاتي كن عند الصليب، هن: مريم القديسة العذراء أم المسيح، ومريم أم يعقوب الصغير أحد التلاميذ وهي زوجة كلوبا أو كليوباس، ومريم المجدلية.  
‏وفي نهاية عملية الصلب وانفضاض معظم الملتفين حول الصليب، تسنى للعذراء مع القديس يوحنا الاقتراب من الصليب فصارا في مواجهة المسيح.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يناير 2018)

*26:19 فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أُمَّهُ وَالتِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُحِبُّهُ وَاقِفاً قَالَ لِأُمِّهِ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ هُوَذَا ابْنُكِ».​
بعد أن انجلت الظلمة التي خيمت على الأرض حزناً على قتل النور الذي انحجب عن قلوب صالبيه، وقفت العذراء القديسة مريم تحت الصليب, مصلوبة!! تشخص نحو ابنها، وسيف يجوز في نفسها, كما سبق وأنبأت به نبوة سمعان الشيخ, حينما كانت تحمل ابنها طفلاً، وهي تدخل الهيكل لتكمل عنه القرابين!! «وباركهما سمعان، وقال لمريم أمه: ها إن هذا قد وُضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في إسرائيل، ولعلامة تقاوم، وأنت أيضاً يجوز في نفسك سيف، لتعلن أفكار من قلوب كثيرة» (لو34:2-35)لاوهلا). لقد كانت على علم سابق بما هو حادث أمامها الآن, فالمسيح سبق ووعاها بكل ما سيحدث له، كما قال لتلاميذه، حتى إذا كان، تستطيع من وراء حزنها أن تدرك سر الذبيحة والخلاص والمجد. لم تكن آلام المسيح غريبة عنها، فلحمه من لحمها ودمه من دمها، وسر القداسة وحد الآلام بينهما. لم نسمع أنها صرخت، كما لم نسمع أنه صرخ. فالآلام امتصها الجسد, والروح هيمنت، فكان الصمت وكان الهدوء. 
‏هذه هي الأم، هذه هي المرأة الوحيدة من بين كل الناس التي شاركت المسيح آلام صليبه! حول الصليب تجمع الشامتون والحاقدون, ولم يكن أحد يذرف دمعة إلا هذه الأم، التي بكت بالدمع المتواصل! لقد نابت عن البشرية في وداع فاديها. 
‏يلاحظ أن إنجيل يوحنا يستظهر هنا على الأناجيل الثلاثة في أمر النسوة حول الصليب. فبينما نجد الأناجيل الثلاثة يلخصون موقف النسوة في نهاية مشهد الصليب باختصار، ويتفقون على أنهن كن ثلاثا فقط، وكن واقفات على بعد يشاهدن فقط، ولم يذكروا حضور العذراء القديسة مريم؛ نجد أن إنجيل يوحنا ينفرد بالعدد أربع من النسوة، ويقسمهن إلى قسمين: اثنتان منهن قريبات وأخصاء للمسيح، أمه وأخت أمه، واثنتان ذوات صلة التلمذة فقط وهما مريم أم أحد التلاميذ, يعقوب الملقب بالصغير, ومريم المجدلية. 
‏كذلك ينفرد إنجيل يوحنا بذكر العذراء مريم, وبذكرنفسه التلميذ المحبوب, وكيف اقتربا من الصليب، فكانا على مستوى النظر والسماع والكلام للمسيح المرتفع على الصليب. وظهور القديسة مريم العذراء فجأة مع القديس يوحنا، يوضح ببيان أن القديس يوحنا ترك مشاهد الصلب الاولى، وأسرع بإحضار الأم الحزينة، لإحساسه الذي لم يخب قط بما يريد المسيح أن يقوله لأمه، ككلمة وداع أخيرة يستودع بها أنبل وأقدس قلب بعد قلبه. إن الإنسانية، في المسيح، تؤدي دور بنوتها المخلصة للأمومة. ‏وهذا لم تسجله الأناجيل الثلاثة، لأن القديس يوحنا وحده فقط كان هو الحاضر، وهو وحده الذي سجل هذا الحضور. 
‏«التلميذ الذي كان يحبه»: إن وضع هذه الصفة لهذا التلميذ في هذا المكان والزمان يئبىء في الحال بما سيكلفه به المسيح. 
«يا أمرأة»: أعطى المسيح لأمه صفتها الاولى: «يا امرأة», والمسيح يرفع البشرية, التي منها أُخذ, من صفتها الخاصة به كأمه، إلى مستواها العام للانسان ككل،أمنا. فهي، بموته، تأخذ صفة الأمومة للتلميذ، وبالتالى للكنيسة كلها. فالمسيح هنا لا يسلم أمه باعتبارها الخاص به وحده، بل يسلم, فيها, البشرية التي قبلت, من أجله, قوة العلي وتقدست بحلول الروح القدس فيها ليأخذ منها ابن الله الوحيد القدوس جسده المعلق الآن على الصليب، والمزمع أن يحتل يمين العظمة لله. فكما أن الجسد المقدس صار جسدنا، هكذا ينبغي أن الأم التي حملت به وولدته, تصير أمنا. 
‏المسيح هنا يرد الأم, المرأة المولود منها, إلى صفتها الطبيعية «امرأة»، ولكن في وضعها الجديد، الذي يعلو فوق حواء الأولى علو المسيح عن آدم . 
‏نحن لا نولد الآن من مريم العذراء, نحن نولد بالروح من المسيح, ونعيش بالروح من الجسد الإلهي بدمه الإلهي والروح الأزلى الذي فيه. ولكن كل من يولد من المسيح بالروح، يحمل في ولادته الروحية الجديدة علاقة المسيح بالأم التي ولدته بالجسد حتماً. 
‏إذ كان كل ابن لآدم يولد الآن، وله علاقة متسلسلة حتمية «بحواء»، فهذه «المرأة حواء» هي أم عامة لأجسادنا، فكيف نولد الآن من المسيح ولا تكون لنا علاقة «بالأم العذراء،» التي ولدته. هذه «المرأة مريم» هي أم عامة لأرواحنا. والمسيح بقوله لمريم العذراء أمه: «يا امرأة» يضعها في مستواها الروحي العام للإنسان عامة؛ كأم ليوحنا التلميذ المحبوب أولاً، وكأم لكل من أحب المسيح وأحبه المسيح بالتالى. 
«هوذا ابنك»: إن العذراء القديسة مريم لم يكن لها أبناء قط إلا المسيح, وهوذا المسيح يهبها يوحنا ابناً ‏بالتبتى، عوضاً عنه، يسند قلبها المكسور. 
‏المسيح لم يختر العذراء مريم لتكون أما له، بل لقد تعينت أما له من السماء بقوة يمين العلي وروحه القدوس. فمن السماء، اتخذها أماً، وتعينت لذلك مسبقاً بوعود, وتقديس، ونبوات, رآها إشعياء النبي: «ها العذراء تحبل، وتلد ابنا، وتدعو اسمه عمانؤئيل» (إش14:7). إنها ثمرة قسم إلهي صدر من فم العلي، أن تخرج من نسل داود في الميعاد ليملك الخارج من أحشائها ملكه الأبدي. والذي بشرها بالحبل الإلهي ملاك، والذي حضر الولادة ملاك. 
‏وإن كان المسيح، بهذه اللفتة:  ‏هوذا ابنك»، قد رفع القديس يوحنا إلى مرتبة الاخوة بالنسبة لنفسه, أي للمسيح: «لا يستحي أن يدعوهم إخوة» (عب11:2)، فكيف نستحي أن ندعى أمه أمنا؟ 
‏كذلك لا ننسى أن القديسة مريم الذ راء هي من أصل يسى، من جذر داود, التي بواسطتها يستمد المسيح علاقته بداود والأبا، كابن له: «أوصنا لابن داود» (مت9:21‏)، ومنها يستمد المسيح علاقته بالقسم إلذي أقسم به الله لداود من جهة مملكته الأبدية: «أقسم الرب لداود بالحق لا يرجع عنه، من ثمرة بطنك أجعل على كرسيك» (مز11:132)، «حيذ كلمت برؤيا تقيك... وجدت داود عبدي، بدهن قدسي مسحته... أنا أيضاً أجعله بكرا أعلى من ملوك الأرض... وكرسيه مثل أيام السموات... والشاهد في السماء أمين.» (مز19:89-37) 
‏معنى هذا، أن القديسة مريم العذراء هي الصلة القائمة والدائمة بالجسد بالأباء والأنبياء والسماء، التي يستمد المسيح عبرها كل وعود الله لداود والأنبياء كافة. فكأنما تسليم القديسة العذراء مريم «ام» المسيح إلى يوحنا ليكون هو ابنها ولتكون هي «أما» له، هو بمثابة تسليم العهد القديم بمواعيده الصادقة والأمينة التي تحققت في المسيح ليوحنا، وبالتالي للكنيسة» لتكون للكنيسة، كما كانت مريم العذراء للمسيح، صلة حية ثابتة ودائمة بكل ميراث وتراث الآباء والأنبياء، وتكون الكنيسة الجديدة بمثابة الابن بالتبني (للعهد القديم)، الابن الذي ورث من أمه أمجادها وتراثها وهي محفوظة ومصونة في كنفه. 
‏إن وصية المسيح كآخر وصية، وهو على الصليب، هي ومضة النور التي ربطت العهدين. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يناير 2018)

*27:19  ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلتِّلْمِيذِ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ». وَمِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ أَخَذَهَا التِّلْمِيذُ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ.​
«أخذها التلميذ إلى خاصته»: ‏إلى صميم رسالته، إلى علية صهيون ويوم الخمسين، إلى الكرازة منذ لحظتها الأولى. 
كان القديس يوحنا مرتبطاً بالقديسة مريم أم المسيح برباط الدم, فهو ابن أختها سالومة. فكان أقرب إليها بالروح وبالجسد من إخوة الرب الذين كانوا إخوة من يوسف خطيب مريم , أي إخوة ليس بالدم ولا حتى بالنسب، لأن يوسف لم يتزوج العذراء بل ظل خطيبها فقط, يرعاها حتى مات. وهوذا القديس يوحنا يأخذ دور يوسف في الرعاية مرة أخرى. 
‏الله يرفع الأمومة والبنوة بارتفاع المسيح على الصليب من مستوى الدم واللحم، إلى مستوى الوحدة الروحية لبناء الكنيسة، الكنيسة التي بنُيت على الأمومة الإلهية والبنوة الرسولية. والملاحظ أن المسيح لما ارتاح إلى هذا الإجراء الذي صنعه، وكان آخر إجراء من إجراءات الخلاص، قال: «قد أكمل». 
‏القديس أفرام السرياني يتغثن بأشعاره, في القرن الرابع, وهو يتأمل العذراء القديسة تحت أرجل المسيح المصلوب واقفة، فيراها صورة متجلية للكنيسة. ويضيف قائلأ: كما أن موسى عين يشوع ليرعى الشعب من بعده، هكذا، وبصورة ما, عين المسيح يوحنا، ليرعى أمه العذراء، أي الكنيسة، من بعده. 
«ومن تلك الساعة, أخذها التلميذ إلى خاصته»: ‏كان للقديس يوحنا منزل في أورشليم، ولو أن إقامته كانت في الجليل؛ وذلك حسب تحقيق كثير من العلماء. ولقد نفذ التلميذ الوصية في الحال، فلم تحضر العذراء الساعة الأخيرة ولا يوحنا، وذلك عن قصد، لأنها كانت ساعة لا تطيقها مشاعر الأم. لقد أسرع بها يوحنا إلى بيته، ولهذا نجد أن وصف القديس يوحنا للساعات الأخيرة للصلب مختصر، فهو كان غائباً في البداية، ولم يحضر عند إنزال الجسد. 
‏يلاحظ هنا أهمية هذا التسجيل بالنسبة لعقيدة الكنيسة بخصوص عذراوية القديسة مريم أم المسيح، فهنا يمعن الآباء العظام القديسون أثناسيوس وابيفانيوس وإيلاريون، في اتخاذ تسليم العذراء ليوحنا البتول وليس لإخوة الرب أو لأي أحد أخر، برهانأ واضحأ هادئاً رزيناً كون العذراء لم يكن لها أولاد سوى المسيح ابنها وابن الله. 
‏والمعروف بحسب التقليد، أن القديسة مريم العذراء بقيت مع القديس يوحنا تمارس حياة التقوى والشهادة في أورشليم مدة إحدى عشرة سنة بعد موت الرب، وتنيحت عن 59 سنة. ومكان قبر القديسة العذراء مريم يقع في وادي قدرون. ولما جاءت الملكة هيلانة، بنُت عليه كنيسة. والكنيسة الموجودة الآن بناها الصليبيون. 
‏كما يوجد تقليد أخر، أن العذراء رافقت القديس يوحنا في سفره إلى أفسس وعاشت ودُفنت هناك، لأنه يوجد حتى الآن, في تركيا الحديثة, على أحد التلال الواقعة على بعد خمسة أميال من سلقوك, وهى أزمير أصلاً، واسم التل بانايا كابيولو، قبر للعذراء القديسة يحكي في صمت وإصرار أن العذراء رافقت يوحنا في كل مكان ذهب إليه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (1 يناير 2018)

*3- النهاية: قد أكمل (28:19-30)
الموت الإرادى
28:19 بَعْدَ هَذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ: «أَنَا عَطْشَانُ».​
‏«لصق لسانى بحنكى» (مز15:22)
«وفى عطشى يسقوننى خلاً» (مز21:69)
إذ أكمل المسيح رغبته في تسليم أمه إلى يوحنا, وبعد أن أكمل الإطار الكلي للخلاص حسب الترتيب الذي بدأه: «وهو عالم بكل شيء» ، والآن رأى, وصحتها علم, أن كل شيء قد كمل. 
«كل شيء قد كمل»: ‏يلاحظ المقابلة بين قول القديس يوحنا «قد كمل»، وقول المسيح بعد ذلك «قد أُكمل»، وهي نفس اللفظة. وقد اهتم القديس يوحنا، منذ البدء، بمقابلة كل أحداث الآلام بما جاء عنها. في النبوات، حاسباً ذلك شهادة ذات وزن إنجيلي عال للغاية. والآن، يؤكد أنه لكي يتم الكتاب، يورد هنا قمة الآلام ونهايتها: أي قول المسيح:«أنا عطشان». والقديس يوحنا هو الوحيد الذي سجل هذا القول للمسيح، الذي به يدرك العالمون ببواطن الأمور، وخاصةىالأطباء، ماذا يعني: «أنا عطشان» بالنسبة للمسيح الذي لم يتأوة أو يشتكي من أي ألم سابق في أنواع العذاب التي صادفها، بل يصفه الواصف كما تنبأ عنه النبي، أنه «كشاة سيق للذبح، ولم يفتح فاه». ولكنه هنا لم يستطع، بل فتح فاه اضطراراً، كإنسان بلغ به العذاب ما بعد أقصاه، لأنها لحظة الاحتضار الحتمي، لفقدان كل الدم، حيث بلغ الإحساس بالعطش إلى مراكز المخ العليا، التي لا يمكن لإنسان التحكم فيها. وهنا، العطش يحمل داخله قمة «كل شيء», أي كل التعذيب اللائق بالخلاص, الذي يوازنه «قد أكمل»، لأن وراء العطشى القاتل لا يتبقى إلا تسليم الروح. 
‏يلاحظ هنا أن القديس يوحنا ضمن القول: «رأى يسوع أن كل شيء قد كمل», كل ما سبق وسجله الإنجيليون الثلاثة, سواء من جهة التعيير من كل فئة، أو من جهة ساعات الظلمة الثلاث وانشقاق حجاب الهيكل، والزلزلة، وشهادة رئيس الجند، وقول المسيح: «ألوي ألوي لما شبقتني»، وتفسير الجموع الخاطىء لهذا القول. لأن تركيز القديس يوحنا كان على شخص المسيح نفسه، وعلى ما فات على الإنجيليين تسجيله من أقواله وهو على الصليب. 
‏وكل شيء قد أكمل, في نظر المسيح, يعني أن كل ما يلزم لذبيحة الخلاص وتقديمها أمام الآب قد استوفاه لقيام حياة جديدة للانسان. فقد أُكملت خيلقة السماوات الجديدة والأرض الجديدة ليسكن فيها البر، على نمط ما صنعه الله بالكلمة في البدء حينما «أُكملت السموات والأرض وكل جندها. وفرغ الله في اليوم السابع من عمله الذي عمل» (تك1:2-2)، وهوذا المسيح قد فرغ للتو, في اليوم السادس, ليدخل راحته في اليوم السابع أيضاً ليستريح من كل أعماله التي عمل. 
‏لقد استجابت الطبيعة لكلمة المسيح: «قد أكمل». فابتدأ العالم القديم يعطي إشاراته أنه تداعى أمام العالم الجديد الذي خلق، فتزلزلت الأرض، وتشققت الصخور، لأن صخر الدهور المقتطع بغير يد من لحم الإنسان ودمه، صار هو الجبل الذي يملأ العالم والسماء، وهو الذي سحق العالم الوثني سحقاً مع رؤساء وسلاطين عالم الظلمة, كما تداعى النظام القديم للعبادة المرتبطة بالعالم القديم، فانشق حجاب الهيكل من أعلى إلى أسفل، وكأنها ومضة من السماء أتته من فوق لتلغي وجوده، لما انشق جنب «الحجاب الجديد», أي جسده, ليفتح عالم الله على الإنسان, وليصير طريقاً للعبور إلى قدس أقداس الله. وانحل سلطان الموت لحظة قبول المسيح للموت في داخله، فظفرت به الحياة التي فيه, وحاصرته، وأطبقت عليه، وسحقته سحقاً، فبطل عمله. وتفتحت القبور وخرجت أجساد الراقدين، تستقبل فجر اليوم الجديد الذي صنعه الله لأزمنة الخلاص (مت52:27-53). 
‏هذا التكميل أو التتميم فهمته الكنيسة، كما قاله المسيح تماماً: «وأقوال الأنبياء التي تقرأ كل سبت، تمموها، إذ حكموا عليه، ومع أنهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة للموت, طلبوا من بيلاطس أن يُقتل، ولما تمموا (أكملوا) كل ما كُتب عنه، أنزلوه عن الخشبة، ووضعوه في قبر» (أع27:13-29). يلاحظ القارىء في هذه الآية صدى قوياً لتسجيل القديس يوحنا، وبنفس الكلمات، فهو تقليد كُتب قبل أن يكتب يوحنا إنجيله. 
‏لقد كانت مسرة الرب أن يعمل في السبوت, والآن قد أكمل تعاليمه، بل وآلامه، قبل أن يلوح السبت ليدخل، ونحن معه، إلى راحته الأبدية في سبت الله الروحي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يناير 2018)

*29:19  وَكَانَ إِنَاءٌ مَوْضُوعاً مَمْلُوّاً خَلاًّ فَمَلَأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ.​
‏هذا الإناء يذكره فقط القديس يوحنا، كذلك نوع هذا الخل، وهو نوع من النبيذ الفاسد، يشربه العسكر لرخصه. ولكن وجود إسفنجة وقصبة أو زوفا خاصة لرفعها، يعني تمامأ أنها جزء من ترتيبات الصلب كلها، كانت موجودة ومعدة لمثل ذلك العمل. فالوعاء للاسفنجة، والإسفنجة للوعاء، لأنه يستحيل إعطاؤه كأساً ليشرب . وقد اشتركت الأناجيل كلها في ذكر هذا المشهد، ولكن القديس يوحنا هو الوحيد الذي يقول أنه قبل أن يشرت. وواضح أن تقديم الخل كان عملاً فيه نوع من الرحمة، وليس المقصود به المضايقة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يناير 2018)

*30:19  وَكَانَ إِنَاءٌ مَوْضُوعاً مَمْلُوّاً خَلاًّ فَمَلَأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ.​
‏هنا يذكر الكتاب أن المسيح رضي أن يشرب من الخل. أما في بداية الصلب، كما جاء في إنجيل القديس متى (34:27)، رفض المسيح المشروب المخدر حينما قدموه إليه، وكان خلاً ممزوجا بمرارة، ليلطف من آلام الجسد المبرحة، ولكن المسيح جاء «ليذوق الآلام لأجل الكل» وقد «لاق ... أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام» (عب10:2)، و«ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا» (لو26:24). وأخيراً، ذاق الخل ليستطيع أن ينطق الكلمة الأخيرة: «قد أكمل»، ويكمل الكتاب القائل: «وفي عطشي، سقوني خلاً.» (مز21:69) 
‏وواضح في إنجيل القديس يوحنا، أن المسيح أسلم الحياة وهو في ملء الحياة، ومالكاً لكل قواه. وتم قوله: «ليس أحد يأخذها مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي، لى سلطان أن أضعها، ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً» (يو18:10). وإن كان المسيح قد طلب هنا أن يشرب، فلكي يستطيع أن ينطق الكلمة الأخيرة, بصوت عال كما جاء في الأناجيل الأخرى، لهذا قيل: «فلما أخذ ... قال». 
«قد أكمل»: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته.» (يو4:17), إنها صرخة النصر الأخيرة، فقد أكمل عملاً، يشق على أي كاتب ماهر أن يصفه، بل يشق على أي تصور أن يصفه. لم يستطيع القديس يوحنا، بكل ما كان له من وعى إنجيلي ورؤيوي أن يزيد على هذا كلمة، أو يشرح ما تحتويه بكلمة. ففي ظنه أن كتب الأرض لا تسعها، ولا الأرض تسع الكتب إذا كُتبت. فقد أكمل عملاً أخذه من الآب، وأكمله بكل شروطه التي عرفناها والتي لم نعرفها بعد, أن ينزل من الحضن الآبوى، ويلبس عار الإنسان عوض النور الذي يلبسه. وأن يصير في الهيئة كعبد, ويتضع تحت أرجل عبيده، أن يأخذ خطية الإنسان أخذاً، لتدخل جسده دخولاً، فيقبل بها اللعنة قبولاً! فيصبح بالخطية واللعنة قابلاً للمذلة، متقبلاً للاذلال, ومستحقاً للموت، بسبب ما وضعه على نفسه، لا بسبب ما وضعه عليه الآخرون. منظوراً للناس كأنه مستحق الضرب والإذلال, وهو مضروب ومذلول بسبب ما أخذه عنا. ومن واقع ما حمله من شر الإنسان، طمع فيه الشيطان، إذ وجد له فيه مدخلاً وليس مأخذاً! لأنه من الداخل، كان ما كان، نور ليس فيه ظلمة البتة، قدوس بلا عيب ولا شر. 
‏زحف عليه الموت حتى غطاه، عن حق وعدالة، لأن الخطية التي لبسها واللعنة التي صار إليها هما والموت رفيقان وصنوان لا يفترقان! فلا يمكن أن يؤخذ واحد ويُترك الأخر، فأخدهما كليهما ليوفي بالواحد كيل الآخر! فبالموت، داس الموت، لما داس الخطية, وبالحياة والقداسة التي له, انفصل عن الخطية والخطاة, وارتفع إلى أعلى السموات، بعد أن صنع تطهيراً أبدياً لخطايانا، وجلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالى (عب3:1‏). 
‏قام, حقا قام, ولكن لم يكن في ذلك عجب, لأن القيامة كانت فيه، قبل أن يموت, وفي الموت, وما بعد الموت، فهو الحي الأزلي الذي لا يموت. ولكن العجب العجاب والمعجزة الكبرى أن يموت من هو حقاً «القيامة والحياة». يقولون إنه مات بالجسد! ولكن، وحتى هذا الجسد، كيف يموت وهو الذي وُلد من الروح القدس، ومن عذراء تقدست بالروح القدس؟ فله جسد بلا خطية، وعاش ولم يقبل أن يدخل على جسده خطية، فأعلن المسيح إعلاناً: «من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟» (يو46:8)، متحدياً لا الأعداء، بل فكر الإنسان؟ فكيف يموت جسد مثل هذا، والموت هو استحقاق الخطاة: «لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت»؟ (رو23:6)؟ هنا معجزة المسيح والصليب والموت. فلولا أنه أخذ منا عنصر الموت، أي الخطية، وقبله في جسده قبولاً، وارتضى بملء إرادته أن يقف من الله أبيه موقف الإنسان المتعدي عوض المتعدين، ليقبل منه التخلي مع من قبلوا التخلية من الله, لا شكلاً، بل بالحقيقة، وإلا ما استطاع أن يلطمه عبد رئيس الكهنة، ولا أن يبصق في وجهه أعضاء السنهدريم، ولا أن يهزأ به العسكر، ولا أن يمدوه على الصليب، ولا أن يتجرأ عليه الموت ويدخل إلى أعماقه!! 
‏أن يموت المسيح بالحقيقة، فليست هذه معجزة الإنسان، بل معجزة الله، أن يبذل ابنه الوحيد بذلاً، ويتركه للموت تركاً، بل ويسحقه بالحزن سحقاً! ومعجزة موت المسيح كلها، هي معجزة حب وقداسة. حب الله للعالم الساقط واللاهي عن سقوطه! وقداسة المسيح التي ألبسها الخطية والموت لبساً! فحب الله الآب للإنسان وازن ثقل الصليب والآلام لابنه الحبيب، فتعادلا، وفاض الحب ولا يزال فائضاً! وقداسة المسيح وازن «عنصر» الخطية في «الإنسان» بكل صنوفها وقبحها، وفي الناس جيعاً, كل الناس، فرفعها عن كاهل الإنسان، بل محتها محواً، بعنصرها القاتل، كما من جسد المسيح المقام، كذلك من كل جسد في المسيح يؤمن بمن مات وقام! فهذا الخلاص «قد اكمل» «وتم الفداء». 
«ونكس رأسه»:  وصحتها «أمال», أو «أحنى» رأسه, ‏الذي لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه، أسندها أخيراً على الصليب كما على حضن الله. لأنه «كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا، ويدخل إلى مجده» (لو26:24)، «لأن الذي دخل راحته، استراح هو أيضاً من أعماله، كما الله من أعماله.» (عب10:4) 
«وأسلم الروح»: رآه إشعياء، بالنبوة، في هذا المنظر عينه: «أنه سكب للموت نفسه» (إش12:53). لم تؤخذ ‏روحه منه كبشر؛ بل سكب هو، بنفسه، روحه بإرادته, كمن يذبح ذبيحة ويسكب روحها مع دمها. هكذا المسيح قبل سفك دمه بيد الذابحين، أما روحه فسكبها بيده في يد الآب سكبياً. فأسلمها له تسليماً، كمن يستودع وديعة، هو وشيك أن يستردها: «يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي.»» (لو46:23) 
‏والآن، يليق بنا أن نسترجع من إنجيل القديس يوحنا والثلاثة الأناجيل الأخرى، ما قاله المسيح على الصليب. هي سبع كلمات: 
‏ما قبل الظلمة التي جاءت على الأرض: 
1-	«يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.» (لو34:23) 
2-	«الحق الحق أقول لك إنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس.» (لو43:23‏)
3-	«يا امرأة هوذا ابنك ... هوذا أمك.» (يو26:19) 
‏أثناء الظلمة: 
4- «إيلي إيلي لما شبقتني.» (مت46:27؛ مر34:15‏) 
‏بعد الظلمة: 
5- «أنا عطشان» (يو28:19) 
6- «قد اكمل» (يو30:19) 
7- «يا أبتاه، في يديك أستودع روحي.» (لو46:23)
هي سبع كلمات لم يحوها إنجيل واحد بأكملها، ولكن الأربعة معاً احتووها، لتخرج لنا هكذا، باتحاد الأصوات، كما من قيثارة بيد داود! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يناير 2018)

*30:19  وَكَانَ إِنَاءٌ مَوْضُوعاً مَمْلُوّاً خَلاًّ فَمَلَأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ.​
‏هنا يذكر الكتاب أن المسيح رضي أن يشرب من الخل. أما في بداية الصلب، كما جاء في إنجيل القديس متى (34:27)، رفض المسيح المشروب المخدر حينما قدموه إليه، وكان خلاً ممزوجا بمرارة، ليلطف من آلام الجسد المبرحة، ولكن المسيح جاء «ليذوق الآلام لأجل الكل» وقد «لاق ... أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام» (عب10:2)، و«ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا» (لو26:24). وأخيراً، ذاق الخل ليستطيع أن ينطق الكلمة الأخيرة: «قد أكمل»، ويكمل الكتاب القائل: «وفي عطشي، سقوني خلاً.» (مز21:69) 
‏وواضح في إنجيل القديس يوحنا، أن المسيح أسلم الحياة وهو في ملء الحياة، ومالكاً لكل قواه. وتم قوله: «ليس أحد يأخذها مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي، لى سلطان أن أضعها، ولى سلطان أن آخذها أيضاً» (يو18:10). وإن كان المسيح قد طلب هنا أن يشرب، فلكي يستطيع أن ينطق الكلمة الأخيرة, بصوت عال كما جاء في الأناجيل الأخرى، لهذا قيل: «فلما أخذ ... قال». 
«قد أكمل»: «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته.» (يو4:17), إنها صرخة النصر الأخيرة، فقد أكمل عملاً، يشق على أي كاتب ماهر أن يصفه، بل يشق على أي تصور أن يصفه. لم يستطيع القديس يوحنا، بكل ما كان له من وعى إنجيلي ورؤيوي أن يزيد على هذا كلمة، أو يشرح ما تحتويه بكلمة. ففي ظنه أن كتب الأرض لا تسعها، ولا الأرض تسع الكتب إذا كُتبت. فقد أكمل عملاً أخذه من الآب، وأكمله بكل شروطه التي عرفناها والتي لم نعرفها بعد, أن ينزل من الحضن الآبوى، ويلبس عار الإنسان عوض النور الذي يلبسه. وأن يصير في الهيئة كعبد, ويتضع تحت أرجل عبيده، أن يأخذ خطية الإنسان أخذاً، لتدخل جسده دخولاً، فيقبل بها اللعنة قبولاً! فيصبح بالخطية واللعنة قابلاً للمذلة، متقبلاً للاذلال, ومستحقاً للموت، بسبب ما وضعه على نفسه، لا بسبب ما وضعه عليه الآخرون. منظوراً للناس كأنه مستحق الضرب والإذلال, وهو مضروب ومذلول بسبب ما أخذه عنا. ومن واقع ما حمله من شر الإنسان، طمع فيه الشيطان، إذ وجد له فيه مدخلاً وليس مأخذاً! لأنه من الداخل، كان ما كان، نور ليس فيه ظلمة البتة، قدوس بلا عيب ولا شر. 
‏زحف عليه الموت حتى غطاه، عن حق وعدالة، لأن الخطية التي لبسها واللعنة التي صار إليها هما والموت رفيقان وصنوان لا يفترقان! فلا يمكن أن يؤخذ واحد ويُترك الأخر، فأخدهما كليهما ليوفي بالواحد كيل الآخر! فبالموت، داس الموت، لما داس الخطية, وبالحياة والقداسة التي له, انفصل عن الخطية والخطاة, وارتفع إلى أعلى السموات، بعد أن صنع تطهيراً أبدياً لخطايانا، وجلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالى (عب3:1‏). 
‏قام, حقا قام, ولكن لم يكن في ذلك عجب, لأن القيامة كانت فيه، قبل أن يموت, وفي الموت, وما بعد الموت، فهو الحي الأزلي الذي لا يموت. ولكن العجب العجاب والمعجزة الكبرى أن يموت من هو حقاً «القيامة والحياة». يقولون إنه مات بالجسد! ولكن، وحتى هذا الجسد، كيف يموت وهو الذي وُلد من الروح القدس، ومن عذراء تقدست بالروح القدس؟ فله جسد بلا خطية، وعاش ولم يقبل أن يدخل على جسده خطية، فأعلن المسيح إعلاناً: «من منكم يبكتني على خطية؟» (يو46:8)، متحدياً لا الأعداء، بل فكر الإنسان؟ فكيف يموت جسد مثل هذا، والموت هو استحقاق الخطاة: «لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت»؟ (رو23:6)؟ هنا معجزة المسيح والصليب والموت. فلولا أنه أخذ منا عنصر الموت، أي الخطية، وقبله في جسده قبولاً، وارتضى بملء إرادته أن يقف من الله أبيه موقف الإنسان المتعدي عوض المتعدين، ليقبل منه التخلي مع من قبلوا التخلية من الله, لا شكلاً، بل بالحقيقة، وإلا ما استطاع أن يلطمه عبد رئيس الكهنة، ولا أن يبصق في وجهه أعضاء السنهدريم، ولا أن يهزأ به العسكر، ولا أن يمدوه على الصليب، ولا أن يتجرأ عليه الموت ويدخل إلى أعماقه!! 
‏أن يموت المسيح بالحقيقة، فليست هذه معجزة الإنسان، بل معجزة الله، أن يبذل ابنه الوحيد بذلاً، ويتركه للموت تركاً، بل ويسحقه بالحزن سحقاً! ومعجزة موت المسيح كلها، هي معجزة حب وقداسة. حب الله للعالم الساقط واللاهي عن سقوطه! وقداسة المسيح التي ألبسها الخطية والموت لبساً! فحب الله الآب للإنسان وازن ثقل الصليب والآلام لابنه الحبيب، فتعادلا، وفاض الحب ولا يزال فائضاً! وقداسة المسيح وازن «عنصر» الخطية في «الإنسان» بكل صنوفها وقبحها، وفي الناس جيعاً, كل الناس، فرفعها عن كاهل الإنسان، بل محتها محواً، بعنصرها القاتل، كما من جسد المسيح المقام، كذلك من كل جسد في المسيح يؤمن بمن مات وقام! فهذا الخلاص «قد اكمل» «وتم الفداء». 
«ونكس رأسه»:  وصحتها «أمال», أو «أحنى» رأسه, ‏الذي لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه، أسندها أخيراً على الصليب كما على حضن الله. لأنه «كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا، ويدخل إلى مجده» (لو26:24)، «لأن الذي دخل راحته، استراح هو أيضاً من أعماله، كما الله من أعماله.» (عب10:4) 
«وأسلم الروح»: رآه إشعياء، بالنبوة، في هذا المنظر عينه: «أنه سكب للموت نفسه» (إش12:53). لم تؤخذ ‏روحه منه كبشر؛ بل سكب هو، بنفسه، روحه بإرادته, كمن يذبح ذبيحة ويسكب روحها مع دمها. هكذا المسيح قبل سفك دمه بيد الذابحين، أما روحه فسكبها بيده في يد الآب سكبياً. فأسلمها له تسليماً، كمن يستودع وديعة، هو وشيك أن يستردها: «يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي.»» (لو46:23) 
‏والآن، يليق بنا أن نسترجع من إنجيل القديس يوحنا والثلاثة الأناجيل الأخرى، ما قاله المسيح على الصليب. هي سبع كلمات: 
‏ما قبل الظلمة التي جاءت على الأرض: 
1-	«يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.» (لو34:23) 
2-	«الحق الحق أقول لك إنك اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس.» (لو43:23‏)
3-	«يا امرأة هوذا ابنك ... هوذا أمك.» (يو26:19) 
‏أثناء الظلمة: 
4- «إيلي إيلي لما شبقتني.» (مت46:27؛ مر34:15‏) 
‏بعد الظلمة: 
5- «أنا عطشان» (يو28:19) 
6- «قد اكمل» (يو30:19) 
7- «يا أبتاه، في يديك أستودع روحي.» (لو46:23)
هي سبع كلمات لم يحوها إنجيل واحد بأكملها، ولكن الأربعة معاً احتووها، لتخرج لنا هكذا، باتحاد الأصوات، كما من قيثارة بيد داود! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يناير 2018)

*4- طلبان يُقدمان إلى بيلاطس
يستجيب لهما فى الحال
الأول: طلب تكسير السيقان للتعجيل بالموت (31:19-37). 
31:19  ثُمَّ إِذْ كَانَ اسْتِعْدَادٌ فَلِكَيْ لاَ تَبْقَى الأَجْسَادُ عَلَى الصَّلِيبِ فِي السَّبْتِ لأَنَّ يَوْمَ ذَلِكَ السَّبْتِ كَانَ عَظِيماً سَأَلَ الْيَهُودُ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ تُكْسَرَ سِيقَانُهُمْ وَيُرْفَعُوا.​
«المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس, إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا, لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل من عُلق على خشبه» (غل13:3)
ينفرد القديس يوحنا بسرد دقائق هذه الحادثة، ويركز كثيراً على أهميتها بشهادته . 
‏«الأستعداد»: ‏هو اليوم السادس من الأسبوع في العادة. الآن «اليهود»، ويقصد بهم القديس يوحنا أعضاء السنهدريم, وهم لا يزالون يناورون، وقد تمموا شهوة حقدهم، واكملوا تزييف قضية القتل حتى النهاية؛ سبقوا وذهبوا إلى بيلاطس يطالبون بضرورة إنزال الجسد من على الصليب تتميماً لحرفية الناموس: «واذا كان على إنسان خطية حقها الموت، فقُتا، وعلقته على خشبة. فلا تبت جثته على الخشبة، بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم. لأن المعلق ملعون من الله. فلا تنجس أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيباً.» (تث22:12-23) 
‏ولأن في ظنهم، لن يموت المسيح سريعاً، وهكذا يدخل (السبت) اليوم التالي للصلب فتتنجس به الأرض وهو معلق، طلبوا مسبقاً بكسر سيقان الكل, أي المسيح واللصين، ليعجلوا من الآن بموته. وواضح من هذاء الإتجاه إلى مزيد من التشفي لكسر ساقيه وهو حي!! بالإضافة إلى الاطمئنان إلى أنه يموت أيضاً ميتة لا قيام منها حينماتُكسر  ساقاه! وكان الطلب، ولو أنه لا يدخل في صلاحية القانون الروماني ويمكن رفضه، إلا أن بيلاطس وافق عليه. 
وكلمة «الاستعداد» تجوز على يوم ما قبل السبت كما تجوز على يوم ما قبل العيد, فالثلاثة الأناجيل أخذوها بمعنى الاستعداد للسبت, أما القديس  يوحنا فأخذها بالاعتبارين, أي اعتبار السبت، ولأن هذا السبت هو المحسوب أول أيام الفطير وهو «عيد الفطير» اعتبر يوم هذا السبت عظيماً: «سبعة أيام تأكلون فطيراً, اليوم الأول تعزلون الخمير من بيوتكم. فإن كل من أكل خميرا من اليوم الأول إلى اليوم السابع تُقطع تلك النفس من إسرائيل. و يكون لكم في اليوم الأول محفل مقدس. وفي اليوم السابع محفل مقدس. لا يُعمل فيهما عمل ما, إلا ما تأكله كل نفس، فذلك وحده يُعمل منكم.» (خر15:12-16) 
‏السبت العظيم: كان لا بد أن يأتي هذا السبت هكذا عظيماً, ليس على مستوى أيام طقس اليهود بعد، بل على أزمنة الخلاص, وكل ساعاته مقبولة, لأنه كان لا بد أن يدخل المسيح بعد عناء الصليب وتكميل الرسالة الشاقة جداً إلى راحة سبته العظيم, الذي أشرقت شمسه في السماء وليس على الأرض, ليبقى سبتاً إلهياً إلى أبد الأبد. لم يُخلق سبت، منذ أن خُلق الزمن والى أن يزول الزمن، مثل هذا السبت الذي دخل فيه المسيح إلى راحته وأدخلنا معه حيث لا زمن بعد، بل حياة أبدية وسيرة مقدسة مكتوبة مفرداتها في السموات: «فلنخف أنه، مع بقاء وعد بالدخول إلى راحته، يرى أحد منكم أنه قد خاب منه ... فلنجتهد أن ندخل تلك الراحة.» (عب1:4و11) 
‏ويوم الاستعداد يبدأ من مساء الخميس، من الساعة السادسة وحتى الساعة السادسة مساء يوم الجمعة عشية السبت. وبعض الشراح الذين ينحازون لتوقيت الثلاثة الأناجيل الزمني، يعتبرونه يوم 15 نيسان، مثل بولتمان وكثيرون», وآخرون يعتبرونه 14 نيسان اليوم الذي يُذبح فيه الفصح، والذي صُلب فيه المسيح, مثل وستكوت وريمون براون وآخرون كثيرون, حيث يوم 16 نيسان يكون أيضاً عيدا رسمياً هو عيد ترديد حزمة الباكورة, أي باكورة القمح: «وكلم الرب موس قائلاً: كلم بني إسرائيل، وقل لهم: متى جئتم إلى الأرض التي أنا أعطيكم وحصدتم حصيدها, تأتون بحزمة أول حصيدكم إلى الكاهن، فيردد الحزمة أمام الرب للرضا عنكم, في غد السبت يرددها الكاهن.» (لا9:23-11) 
‏وهذا السبت هو السبت الأول بعد الفصح. أما «غد السبت» بالنسبة للمسيح ولنا، فهو عيد القيامة، حيث قدم المسيح نفسه للآب كباكورة من بين الراقدين, كحصاد وفير جداً لحبة الحنطة التي ماتت يوم الجمعة!! فعندما كان رئيس الكهنة وزمرته منهمكين في استلام باكورات الشعب ‏منذ فجر الأحد، والشعب كله مسرع إسراعاً لتقديم باكوراته، كان المسيح قد قام وقدم نفه باكورة، وابتدأ يجمع أول حزمة من حصيده من المريمات والتلاميذ، ليرفعها ويرددها على المذبح الناطق السمائي, رائحة بخور تدخل إلى عظمة الآب السمائي. 
‏ويلاحظ أن كلا من إنجيلي القديس مرقس والقديس يوحنا يتفقان، كل واحد مع الأخر، في كون المسيح صُلت يوم الجمعة، وهو يوم الاستعداد: «ولما كان المساء، إذ كان الاستعداد, أي ما قبل السبت, جاء يوسف الذي من الرامة مشير شريف، وكان هو أيضاً منتظراً ملكوت الله، فتجاسر ودخل إلى بيلاطس، وطلب جسد يسرع» (مر42:15-43). ولكن يتفق إنجيل القديس متى مع القديس لوقا في أن ذلك اليوم كان 15 نيسان، أي ثاني يوم ذبح الخروف، في حين أن إنجيل يوحنا يؤكد في مواضح كثيرة، كما سبق وذكرنا، أن المسيح  يوم الفصح 14 نيسان. 
«لكي لا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب»: ‏كان القانون الروماني يمعن في التشهير بالمجرمين، فكان يُبقي على أجسادهم معلقة على الصلبان ربما لأيام، وحتى لكي تفتك بها طيور السماء، وذلك عبرة للمجرمين، ولزيادة هيبة القانون. ولكن الناموس اليهودي يمنع ذلك، باعتبار أن من عُلق على خشبة هو ملعون من الله، فإذا بقي على الخشبة لثاني يوم فإنه ينجس الأرض، أي أرض إسرائيل! «فلا تبت جثته على الخشبة, بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم، لأن المعلق ملعون من الله. فلا تنجس أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيباً.» (تث23:21) 
«أن تُكسر سيقانهم»: كانت الآلة التي تكسر بها السيقان مطرقة خشبية ثقيلة. وكانت هذه العملية بحد ذاتها عملاً وحشياً، لا يطيق الإنسان النظر إليها، وكانت الآلام الناتجة لا يمكن وصفها. وكان هذا الإجراء عقوبة قائمة، بحد ذاتها، عند الرومان، والآن أرفقوها بالمصلوب. ولكنهم بالنسبة للمصلوب المعلق الذي تتعذب روحه من طول فترة النزع الأخيره ربما كان يُحتسب هذا عمل رحمة (أعتقد أنها حتى للحيوان لا تعتبر رحمة). والمعروف أن المصلوب قد يمكث على الصليب في نزعه الأخير ربما إلى أيام. لهذا نجد أن بيلاطس، في إنجيل القديس مرقس، يتعجب كثيراً من سرعة موت الرب على غير العادة. 
‏وفي العادة، لم تكن تكمل الوفاة بتكسير السأقين، فكان يجري على المصلوب ما هو معروف في القضاء بالضربة القاضية من أجل الرحمة بحد السيف، أو بضربة عنيفة تحت الإبط والذراع ممدودة أو بطعنة حربة مصوبة للقلب لتقضى في الحال على المتألم. وهذه كانت تعتبر ملحقات لعقوبة الصلب ، لتقليل زمن النزع للموت. 
‏واليهود اختاروا سحق العظام للساقين. ولكن احتراسهم الشديد جداً للقضاء على المسيح، جعلهم حتى وبعد موته يستوثقون من غرضهم بطعنة الحربة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (2 يناير 2018)

*4- طلبان يُقدمان إلى بيلاطس
يستجيب لهما فى الحال
الأول: طلب تكسير السيقان للتعجيل بالموت (31:19-37). 
31:19  ثُمَّ إِذْ كَانَ اسْتِعْدَادٌ فَلِكَيْ لاَ تَبْقَى الأَجْسَادُ عَلَى الصَّلِيبِ فِي السَّبْتِ لأَنَّ يَوْمَ ذَلِكَ السَّبْتِ كَانَ عَظِيماً سَأَلَ الْيَهُودُ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ تُكْسَرَ سِيقَانُهُمْ وَيُرْفَعُوا.​
«المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس, إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا, لأنه مكتوب ملعون كل من عُلق على خشبه» (غل13:3)
ينفرد القديس يوحنا بسرد دقائق هذه الحادثة، ويركز كثيراً على أهميتها بشهادته . 
‏«الأستعداد»: ‏هو اليوم السادس من الأسبوع في العادة. الآن «اليهود»، ويقصد بهم القديس يوحنا أعضاء السنهدريم, وهم لا يزالون يناورون، وقد تمموا شهوة حقدهم، واكملوا تزييف قضية القتل حتى النهاية؛ سبقوا وذهبوا إلى بيلاطس يطالبون بضرورة إنزال الجسد من على الصليب تتميماً لحرفية الناموس: «واذا كان على إنسان خطية حقها الموت، فقُتا، وعلقته على خشبة. فلا تبت جثته على الخشبة، بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم. لأن المعلق ملعون من الله. فلا تنجس أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيباً.» (تث22:12-23) 
‏ولأن في ظنهم، لن يموت المسيح سريعاً، وهكذا يدخل (السبت) اليوم التالي للصلب فتتنجس به الأرض وهو معلق، طلبوا مسبقاً بكسر سيقان الكل, أي المسيح واللصين، ليعجلوا من الآن بموته. وواضح من هذاء الإتجاه إلى مزيد من التشفي لكسر ساقيه وهو حي!! بالإضافة إلى الاطمئنان إلى أنه يموت أيضاً ميتة لا قيام منها حينماتُكسر  ساقاه! وكان الطلب، ولو أنه لا يدخل في صلاحية القانون الروماني ويمكن رفضه، إلا أن بيلاطس وافق عليه. 
وكلمة «الاستعداد» تجوز على يوم ما قبل السبت كما تجوز على يوم ما قبل العيد, فالثلاثة الأناجيل أخذوها بمعنى الاستعداد للسبت, أما القديس  يوحنا فأخذها بالاعتبارين, أي اعتبار السبت، ولأن هذا السبت هو المحسوب أول أيام الفطير وهو «عيد الفطير» اعتبر يوم هذا السبت عظيماً: «سبعة أيام تأكلون فطيراً, اليوم الأول تعزلون الخمير من بيوتكم. فإن كل من أكل خميرا من اليوم الأول إلى اليوم السابع تُقطع تلك النفس من إسرائيل. و يكون لكم في اليوم الأول محفل مقدس. وفي اليوم السابع محفل مقدس. لا يُعمل فيهما عمل ما, إلا ما تأكله كل نفس، فذلك وحده يُعمل منكم.» (خر15:12-16) 
‏السبت العظيم: كان لا بد أن يأتي هذا السبت هكذا عظيماً, ليس على مستوى أيام طقس اليهود بعد، بل على أزمنة الخلاص, وكل ساعاته مقبولة, لأنه كان لا بد أن يدخل المسيح بعد عناء الصليب وتكميل الرسالة الشاقة جداً إلى راحة سبته العظيم, الذي أشرقت شمسه في السماء وليس على الأرض, ليبقى سبتاً إلهياً إلى أبد الأبد. لم يُخلق سبت، منذ أن خُلق الزمن والى أن يزول الزمن، مثل هذا السبت الذي دخل فيه المسيح إلى راحته وأدخلنا معه حيث لا زمن بعد، بل حياة أبدية وسيرة مقدسة مكتوبة مفرداتها في السموات: «فلنخف أنه، مع بقاء وعد بالدخول إلى راحته، يرى أحد منكم أنه قد خاب منه ... فلنجتهد أن ندخل تلك الراحة.» (عب1:4و11) 
‏ويوم الاستعداد يبدأ من مساء الخميس، من الساعة السادسة وحتى الساعة السادسة مساء يوم الجمعة عشية السبت. وبعض الشراح الذين ينحازون لتوقيت الثلاثة الأناجيل الزمني، يعتبرونه يوم 15 نيسان، مثل بولتمان وكثيرون», وآخرون يعتبرونه 14 نيسان اليوم الذي يُذبح فيه الفصح، والذي صُلب فيه المسيح, مثل وستكوت وريمون براون وآخرون كثيرون, حيث يوم 16 نيسان يكون أيضاً عيدا رسمياً هو عيد ترديد حزمة الباكورة, أي باكورة القمح: «وكلم الرب موس قائلاً: كلم بني إسرائيل، وقل لهم: متى جئتم إلى الأرض التي أنا أعطيكم وحصدتم حصيدها, تأتون بحزمة أول حصيدكم إلى الكاهن، فيردد الحزمة أمام الرب للرضا عنكم, في غد السبت يرددها الكاهن.» (لا9:23-11) 
‏وهذا السبت هو السبت الأول بعد الفصح. أما «غد السبت» بالنسبة للمسيح ولنا، فهو عيد القيامة، حيث قدم المسيح نفسه للآب كباكورة من بين الراقدين, كحصاد وفير جداً لحبة الحنطة التي ماتت يوم الجمعة!! فعندما كان رئيس الكهنة وزمرته منهمكين في استلام باكورات الشعب ‏منذ فجر الأحد، والشعب كله مسرع إسراعاً لتقديم باكوراته، كان المسيح قد قام وقدم نفه باكورة، وابتدأ يجمع أول حزمة من حصيده من المريمات والتلاميذ، ليرفعها ويرددها على المذبح الناطق السمائي, رائحة بخور تدخل إلى عظمة الآب السمائي. 
‏ويلاحظ أن كلا من إنجيلي القديس مرقس والقديس يوحنا يتفقان، كل واحد مع الأخر، في كون المسيح صُلت يوم الجمعة، وهو يوم الاستعداد: «ولما كان المساء، إذ كان الاستعداد, أي ما قبل السبت, جاء يوسف الذي من الرامة مشير شريف، وكان هو أيضاً منتظراً ملكوت الله، فتجاسر ودخل إلى بيلاطس، وطلب جسد يسرع» (مر42:15-43). ولكن يتفق إنجيل القديس متى مع القديس لوقا في أن ذلك اليوم كان 15 نيسان، أي ثاني يوم ذبح الخروف، في حين أن إنجيل يوحنا يؤكد في مواضح كثيرة، كما سبق وذكرنا، أن المسيح  يوم الفصح 14 نيسان. 
«لكي لا تبقى الأجساد على الصليب»: ‏كان القانون الروماني يمعن في التشهير بالمجرمين، فكان يُبقي على أجسادهم معلقة على الصلبان ربما لأيام، وحتى لكي تفتك بها طيور السماء، وذلك عبرة للمجرمين، ولزيادة هيبة القانون. ولكن الناموس اليهودي يمنع ذلك، باعتبار أن من عُلق على خشبة هو ملعون من الله، فإذا بقي على الخشبة لثاني يوم فإنه ينجس الأرض، أي أرض إسرائيل! «فلا تبت جثته على الخشبة, بل تدفنه في ذلك اليوم، لأن المعلق ملعون من الله. فلا تنجس أرضك التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيباً.» (تث23:21) 
«أن تُكسر سيقانهم»: كانت الآلة التي تكسر بها السيقان مطرقة خشبية ثقيلة. وكانت هذه العملية بحد ذاتها عملاً وحشياً، لا يطيق الإنسان النظر إليها، وكانت الآلام الناتجة لا يمكن وصفها. وكان هذا الإجراء عقوبة قائمة، بحد ذاتها، عند الرومان، والآن أرفقوها بالمصلوب. ولكنهم بالنسبة للمصلوب المعلق الذي تتعذب روحه من طول فترة النزع الأخيره ربما كان يُحتسب هذا عمل رحمة (أعتقد أنها حتى للحيوان لا تعتبر رحمة). والمعروف أن المصلوب قد يمكث على الصليب في نزعه الأخير ربما إلى أيام. لهذا نجد أن بيلاطس، في إنجيل القديس مرقس، يتعجب كثيراً من سرعة موت الرب على غير العادة. 
‏وفي العادة، لم تكن تكمل الوفاة بتكسير السأقين، فكان يجري على المصلوب ما هو معروف في القضاء بالضربة القاضية من أجل الرحمة بحد السيف، أو بضربة عنيفة تحت الإبط والذراع ممدودة أو بطعنة حربة مصوبة للقلب لتقضى في الحال على المتألم. وهذه كانت تعتبر ملحقات لعقوبة الصلب ، لتقليل زمن النزع للموت. 
‏واليهود اختاروا سحق العظام للساقين. ولكن احتراسهم الشديد جداً للقضاء على المسيح، جعلهم حتى وبعد موته يستوثقون من غرضهم بطعنة الحربة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 يناير 2018)

*32:19  فَأَتَى الْعَسْكَرُ وَكَسَرُوا سَاقَيِ الأَوَّلِ وَالآخَرِ الْمَصْلُوبَيْنِ مَعَهُ.​
‏العسكر كانوا أربعة, فكان لكل مصلوب حارسه. بهذا تفهم لماذا ذكر اللصان أولاً مع أن المسيح في الوسط. فكل حارس كمل الأمر الصادر إليه، فلما جاء الحارس المنوط بحراسة المسيح، رأى أنه مات، فامتنع عن إجراء الكسر. وهكذا كُسرت ساقا اللص المجدف والتائب كليهما. فالعالم لا يستطع، في صب غضبه, أن يفرق بين البار والشرير، فحادثة واحدة تحدث لكليهما: لواحد تٌحسب له نقمة، ولآخر تُحسب له نعمة، لواحد يأخذها كأجر، والآخر يأخذ عنها الأجر!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 يناير 2018)

*33:19 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ.​
«لأنهم رأوه قد مات»: الرب مات سريعاً! هذا كان موضع تعجب بيلاطس، الذي أراد أن يستوثق من هذه الحقيقة، فاستدعى قائد المائة، وسأله وتحقق فعلاً أنه مات: «فتعجب بيلاطس أنه مات كذا سريعاً، فدعا قائد المائة، وسأله: هل له زمان قد مات؟» (مر44:15) 
‏إن كان القديس بولس اشتهى أن ينطلق وهو صحيح وسليم يدب على الأرض، فكم تكون نفس الرب بعد هذا العذاب المرير، لقد كان الموت بيده كما كانت الحياة، فلما استوفى متطلبات الموت وعلاماته، وأكمل نزيف الذبيحة بالقدر الذي يكفي لخلاص العالم، اكتفى الرب بهذا الحد وانطلق: «إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق» (يو7:16)، فلماذا التأخير في إتيان الخير؟ 
‏النفس بقدر تعلقها بالعالم، والأهل والأحبة، ومسرات الدنيا، تتعوق في الجسد كثيرا، لا تشاء أن تفارقه, والرب أنهى معركته مع العالم، وسلم الأم للحبيب، وكانت أمامه في الأعالي مسرات عظمى تنتظره، فلماذا التعوق على الأرض؟ وبقدر ما كانت أعمال الأرض الكثيرة، التي أعطاه الآب ليكملها، تشده كما يشد الجوع والعطش الإنسان للجرى وراء الأكل، بقدر ما أسرع في فك الربط عنها, لما أكملها حتى النهاية، كالشبعان الذي يزهد الأكل في النهاية: «طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة الذي أرسلني وأتمم عمله» (يو34:4)، «العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته» (يو4:17‏)، «قال قد أكمل ونكس رأسه وأسلم الروح.» (يو39:19) 
‏وكل إنسان يسلم الروح، تتنكس رأسه عن غير إرادة. أما يسوع فنكس رأسه أولاً، ثم أسلم الروح، هذه بإرادته وتلك بإرادته، ليبقى سيدا على الموت لما يستقبله. فقد استدعى المسيح الموت، ومات، كما يستدعي الإنسان النوم وينام: «لى سلطان أن أضعها»، «ليس أحد يأخذها مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي» (يو18:10). فالموت، فى اعتبار الرب، ليس أكثر من نوم تعقبه اليقظة: «لعازرحبيبنا قد نام, لكني أذهب لاوقظه... وكان يسوع يقول عن موته، وهم ظنوا أنه يقول عن رقاد النوم. فقال لهم يسوع حينئذ علانية: لعازر مات» (يو11:11-14‏). وذهب، وبالفعل أيقظه!... وداود في المزمور لم ير في موت الرب وقيامته معاً إلا كنائم ثمل من الخمر استيقظ فجأة: «فاستيقظ الرب كنائم كجبار معيط (ملتهب) من الخمره فضرب أعداءه إلى الوراء، جعلهم عاراً أبدياً» (مز65:78-66)، «لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات، ليس هو ههنا، لكنه قام.» (لو5:24-6)
‏وبعدما سلم المسيح أمه لتلميذ سبق فأحبته، وسلم الجسد لفريسى سبق وولده مع غنى له قبر، سبق فأعدوه، حينئذ انسل من الجسد الميت، لمهمة أخرى كانت تنتظره, إذ ‏«ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن.» (1بط19:3)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 يناير 2018)

*34:19 لَكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ.​
«فينظرون إلي الذي طعنوه وينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له.» (زك10:12) 
«ويكون في ذلك اليوم أن لا يكون نور... ويكون في ذلك اليوم أن مياهاً حية تخرج من أورشليم, نصفها إلى البحر الشرقي ونصفها إلى البحر الغربي... ويكون الرب ملكاً على كل الأرض» (زك6:14-9) 
‏لقد كان ذلك ليستوثق الحراس من صحة موت المسيح. وكان الطعن بالحربة إحدى الوسائل القانونية للاجهاز على المحكوم عليهم بالموت للتعجيل بالموت. ولكن يد النبوة كانت هي التي حركت هذا الشك في قلب ذلك العسكري ليتتم ما كان مقضياً به على الأرض. 
‏«الحربة»: وهي الحربة التي نراها الآن في أيدي الجنود الخيالة. وطعنة الحربة تخترق الجسم بسرعة شديدة، فهي مدببة الطرف، حادة إلى أتصى حد. ويقول العلماء أنه لكي تصل إلى القلب وتمزقه، وهذا هو الفرض الأساسي من الطعن، يلزم أن تأتي الضربة من اليمين إلى اليسار. وهذا هو ما تسلمناه بالتقليد تماماً، فالمتوارث عند الآباء أنه طُعن في جنبه الأيمن. 
«وللوقت خرج دم وماء»: «الذى أحبنا وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه.» (رؤ5:1‏)؛ «وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيضوا ثيابهم في دم الخروف.» (رؤ14:7) 
‏اهتمام القديس يوحنا لهذه الحقيقة بشهادة موثقة من الحق، جعل الآباء ينظرون إليها نظرة روحية ولاهوتية خاصة. لأن اشتغال القديس يوحنا الأساسي هو الشهادة للاهوت المسيح, وأول وأهم معنى لخروج الدم والماء من جسد المسيح الميت هو الأمر الذي يخالف طبيعة الإنسان، هذا يعنى أن الجسد مات، ولكن لم ير فساداً وبالتالي فهو جسد ابن الله حقاً. 
+ فخروج الدم والماء معاً شىء، وخروج الدم له معناه، ثم خروج الماء له معناه أيضاً. 
+ فخروج الدم والماء معاء يذكرنا بكأس العشاء، وهو كأس الإفخارستيا  الممزوج. فنحن هنا أمام صورة حية لذبيحة ميتة، على مستوى التحقيق البشري، بالرؤيا العينية، والمعاينة الفاحصة، وشهادة شهود جنود متمرسين في القتل. وفي نفس الوقت، ذبيحة حية عل المستوى الفائق على الطبيعة، فينبوع الدم والماء، ولو أن له الشكل والقوام والمادة الطبيعية، ولكنه في مناسبة وفي وضع يخالف كليا وبصورة قاطعة كل دلائل الموت الطبيعي وعلاماته التي تمت وكملت. فالحياة هنا التي يتحرك بها الدم والماء، هي حياة فائقة عن علامات الحياة الطبيعية للدم. إذن، فهي جسد ميت بحسب الإنسان، وهي، وبآن واحد، ذبيحة حية ناطقة على المذبح الناطق السمائي، بحسب الإيمان، تعلن أنه قد تم الفداء، وأن العقوبة اُستكملت، فتم الغفران أيضاً. فالموت بآلامه قبل بكل شروطه من الحي الذي لا يموت، وبه استطاع البار أن يبرر كثيرين. 
‏كذلك، نحن هنا أيضاً أمام صورة حية طبق الأصل من ليلة العشاء: «هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد، الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا» (مت28:26). فخروج الدم والماء من جسد المسيح الميت, هو بمثابة ينبوع الحياة الأبدية الذي انفتح على الكنيسة على يد القديس يوحنا وبشهادته. فالكأس الذي قدمه المسيح ليلة العشاء, بعد أن قسم ومزق الجسد، والدم فيه على مستوى السر, استعلنه اليوم والجسد ممزق (مكسور) بالفعل، والدم مسفوك بالحق. فهناك إفخارستيا علنية، وهنا إفخارستيا علنية مشروحة. 
+ أما خروج الدم بحد ذاته, سائلاً يسيل ويجري، ويخضب الجسد، فهذا علامة الحياة ولا شك، ولكن أي حياة؟ فدم المسيح هو «بروح أزلى», «فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله, بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة، لتخدموا الله الحي.» (عب14:9) 
‏وعلى خروج «الدم» من جنب المسيح المطعون، ورثنا صلاة القسمة السريانية التي يقولها الكاهن وهو «يقسم الجسد»: 
‏هكذا بالحقيقة تألم كلمة الله بالجسد, وذُبح وأحنى رأسه على الصليب, وانفصلت نفسه من جسده, أما لاهوته فلم ينفصل قط لا من نفسه ولا من جسده, وطُعن بالحربة وجرى منه دم وماء غفرانا لكل العالم, وتخضب بهما جسده وأتت نفسه واتحدت بجسده, وعوض الخطية المحيطة بالعالم مات الابن بالصليب وردنا من التدبير الشمالي إلى اليمينى, وأمن بدم صليبه وألف السمائيين مع الأرضيين، والشعب مح الشعوب والنفس مع الجسد, وفي ثالث يوم قام من القبر, ‏واحد هو عمانوئيل ‏وغير مفترق إلى طبيعتين من بعد الأتحاد, وغير منقسم إلى طبيعتين, هكذا نؤمن وهكذا نعترف وهكذا نصدق, أن هذا الجسد لهذا الدم، وهذا الدم لهذا الجسد, أنت هو المسيح إلهنا الذى طُعن فى جنبه ‏فوق الجلجثة بأورشليم لأجلنا, أنت هو حمل الله الحامل خطية العالم, اغفر ذنوبنا واترك خطايانا وأقمنا عن جانبك اليمين. (القسمة السريانية) 
‏بهذا المعنى يقدم لنا العالم وستكوت, بكل جرأة، وهو أسقف كرسي درهام بإنجلترا، وكان أحد لوردات مجلس العموم في زمانه، يقدم لنا هذا التفسير بهذا المعنى: 
(نحن نؤمن أنه من اللحظة التي مات فيها المسيح بدأ جسد الرب يأخذ استعداده بالتغييرات التي انتهت باستعلان القيامة. وأن خروج الدم والماء من جنبه، يلزم أن يعتبر كعلامة حياة من موت. وهي تكشف عن حقيقة بشريته, وبمعنى سري, دوام الحياة البشرية فيه. فهو، ولو أنه ميت، فهو ميت بالنسبة لحياتنا المائتة، إلا أن الرب كان حيا، وبينما كان معلقاً على الصليب أعلن علنا أنه ينبوع لقوة التطهير والحياة التي كانت تتبعه حياً وميتاً.) 
+ وأما خروج الماء بحد ذاته, فهو يذكرنا في الحال بقول الرب: «من آمن بي، كما قال الكتاب، تخرج من بطنه أنهار ماء حي. قال هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه» (يو38:7-39). إذا, أصبح خروج الماء من جنب المسيح, هو بالحري أعظم تعبير عن الروح الذي اُستعلن منسكباً من جسد المسيح الميت! وهل مات المسيح إلا لكي يعطينا حياته؟ إذن، فالماء الذي خرج من جنب المسيح كان يحمل الحياة. ونحن لو تأملنا في سر المعمودية, باعتباره سر الموت مع المسيح, لانتبهنا في الحال أننا في المعمودية ننال الاغتسال الروحي بالماء، الذي خرج من جنب المسيح الميت الحامل للحياة. أي أننا، إذ نموت معه، ننال الحياة من سر الماء لنحيا كما هو حي. فى المعمودية هو سر موت مع المسيح، لحياة مع المسيح. وبمعنى آخر هو ولادة جديدة؛ لأن الولادة الجديدة, الثانية, تحتم موتأ مسبقاً للولادة الاولى. وموت هذه الولادة اللحمية ماته المسيح من أجلنا، حتى نجوز مباشرة بموته إلى الولادة الثانية الروحية، أي نحيا معه. هكذا نفهم أن الماء الخارج من جنب المسيح، هو حقاً خارج من جسد ميت، ولكنه حقاً بالحقيقة مُحيي وحامل الحياة الجديدة لميلاد الإنسان الجديد. فهو أعظم تعبير لاهوتي عن سر المعمودية. 
‏ونقدم هنا بعض تفسيرات للأباه القديسين والعلماء الأولين: 
أولاً: الشرقيون: 
1-	كلوديوس أبوليناريوس: هو قديس تعيد له الكنيسة الغربية إلى الآن في 8 يونيو، عاش في القرن الثاني سنة 0170> وله كتابات وصلت إلينا أسماؤها وبعض محتوياتها، ولكن معظمها ضاع. كان مدافعأ قوياً عن الإيمان، له دفاع قوي ضد ماوكوس أوريليوس، ويعتبر أول من شرح معنى خروج الدم والماء، وقد نسبهما إلى الكلمة, كلمة الإنجيل, والروح التقديسي، بمعنى أنهما شهادة تاريخية وسرية. 
2-	أويجانوس: ‏مصري سكندري (185-254). وهو عالم لاهوتي وشارح للانجيل (وله أخطاء مأخوذة عليه). وقد أخذ عنه القديس جيروم رأيه في الدم والماء أنهما علامتا حياة في الجسد الميت: (في كل الأجساد الميتة يتجمد الدم ولا يخرج منها ماء نقي. ولكن نجد في المسيح العجيبة في جسده، أنه وحتى بعد الموت كان في الجسد دم وماء، خرجا من جئبه). 
3-	كيرلس الأورشليمي: نسب الدم والماء إلى نوعي المعمودية، معمودية الماء ومعمودية الدم: (إن المخلص إذ قد فدى العالم بالصليب، لما طُعن في جنبه، أعطى الدم والماء حتى إن البعض في أيام السلام يعتمدون بالماء، والأخرين في أيام الاضطهاد يعتمدون بصبغة دمائهم، أي بدم موتهم). 
4-	يوحنا ذهبي الفم (عظة 85): (ليس كأنه بدون سبب أو كأنها صدفة أن يخرج هذان من جنب المسيح. ولكن لأن الكنيسة تأسست بهذين معاً. والذين انفتحوا على الإيمان يعلمون هذا، إذ أنهم وُلدوا ثانية من الماء، واُطعموا من الدم والجسد. إذا، فهذان السران ابتدأ من هنا، حتى حينكا تتقرب إلى الكأس المقدس الرهيب، تعلم أنك تشرب في الحقيقة من ذات الجنب المطعون). 
5-	القديس كيرلس الإسكندرى: (إن الرب قد عين هذه الحقيقة لتكون هي الصورة الأولى لسر الأولوجيا (الإفخارستيا) وسر ‏المعمود‏ية المقدسة. لان المعمودية المقدسة هي بالحقيقة من المسيح ابتدأت، وبالمسيح تُكمل، وقوة الأولوجية المقدسة تنبع لنا من جسده المقدس). 
6-	القديس ‏غريغوريوس النزينزي: (ومزجت لنا كأساً من كرمة حقيقية التي هي جنبك الإلهي غير الفاسد, هذا الذي من بعد أن أسلمت الروح فاض لنا منه ماء ودم، هذان الصائران طهراً لكل العالم)  
7-	أبوليناريوس من لاودكا: (الرب قدم لنا جنباً عوضاً عن جنب, فالمرأة, حواء, التي أتت من الجنب، الشر الذي أتى منها حله الرب بآلامه، لأن من جنب أتت المشورة التي أفسدت الإنسان، ولكن من الجنب المقدس نبع لنا ماء ودم, وبهما اغتسل العالم من خطاياه. والمادتان اللتان كانتا تعملان بانفراد في الناموس، جاءتا معاً فيه، كان في الناموس رش الدم للتطهير, والماء للتقديس. لأن كل شيء قد رُتب مسبقاً، ليكون بجسد المسيح، الدم والماء الأقدسان، حتى وان كان الجسد قد مات بالفعل على الوضع البشري، إلا أنه يملك في نفسه قوة الحياة ‏العظمى). 
‏ثانياُ: العلماء والآباء اللاتين (الغرب): 
1- ترتليان: (الاستشهاد هو معمودية أخرى. والدم والماء، عنصرا التطهير والتقديس, نبعا من الجنب المجروح للرب ... فلنا تطهير ثان قائم بذاته، هو تطهير بالدم, الذي قال عنه الرب: «لي صبغة أصطبغ بها» (لو50:12). وها هوذا قد اصطبغ وجاء لنا بالماء والدم. وإذ نعتمد بالماء، نتمجد بالدم. نُدعى بالماء, ونُختار بالدم. لهذا أرسل لنا هاتين المعموديتين من جنبه المجروح، حتى إن كل من يؤمن، يغتسل بدمه، والذي يغتسل بالماء يستعد لشرب الدم). (لقد مات، لكي من الجرح الذي أصاب جنبه, تتشكل الكنيسة الأم للأحياء بالحقيقة). 
2- القديس أمبروسيوس: يأخذ نفس أفكار أوريجانوس ثم يشرحها؛ (بعد الموت يتجمد الماء في أجسادنا, ولكن من الجسد الذي لا يفسد, مع أنه ميت, نبعت منه حياة للكل, الماء والدم اللذان خرجا منه, الماء للاغتسال، والدم للفداء). 
3- القديس أغسطينوس: (إن رقاد أدم, لكي يصنع الله من ضلعه حواء، كان موتاً للمسيح؛ لأنه لما علق على الصليب بلا حياة، وطُعن جنبه بالحربة, خرج منه دم وماء، ونحن نعلم أنهما السران اللذان بهما بُنيت الكنيسة، التي هي رمز حواء). 
‏هكذا يرى القارىء أن موضوع خروج الدم والماء من جنب المسيح, احتل ركناً هاما من تفسيرات الآباه في الشرق والغرب, الذين ردوه إلى العناية الإلهية، كتدبير سابق تأسيسه منذ خروج حواء من جنب أدم، ومنذ أن ضربت الخطية جذورها السامة في طبيعة الإنسان وقتلته. وقد استعلن الآباه عموماً في هاتين العلامتين, الدم والماء, العنصرين المؤسسين لسري الكنيسة, الإفخارستيا والمعمودية, أو بالمعنى الذي يحويه «الدم والماء» سر استبدال الموت بالحياة في الاغتسال بالماء الحي الخارج من جنب المسيح، الميت؛ وذلك بعد الانفكاك من أسر العبودية للخطية, بالفداء بسر الدم الذي نبع من الجنب المطعون, أي من الذبيحة الحية! 
هذا الحادث يسجله القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى. ولكن عند تدوين القديس يوحنا لإنجيله، كانت قد ترسخت في ذهنه هذه الرؤية الواقعية التي رأها وهو واقف تحت الصليب، والكنيسة (الأم) مستندة على ذراعيه. وقد سجلها في رسالته قبل كتابة إنجيله بزمن ليس ببعيد, ووثقها أيضاً بالشهادة، ثم رفع شهادته إلى مستوى شهادة الحق, أي الله: «هذا هو الذي أتى بماء ودم, يسوع المسيح. لا بالماء فقط, بل بالماء والدم, والروح هو الذي يشهد, لأن الروح هو الحق.» ( ايو6:5) 
‏المعنى المختبىء هنا هام للغاية، فكلمة «أتى» فيها إفادة تاريخية قائمة على انتظار سابق، بلا شك حدده الله بواسطة الأنبياء. وتشديد القديس يوحنا على تلقيب المسيح بأنه «يسوع المسيح» يفيد أن «الماء والدم» يتعلقان به شخصياً من واقع رسالته وشخصه الإلهي (المسيا= يسوع) المستعلن. أي أن عنصري الماء والدم يتعلقان تعلقاً أساسياً بوظيفة المسيح الخلاصية وطبيعته الإلهية، ويعلنان هذا، لأن القديس يوحنا سيتمادى بعد ذلك ويجعل هذين العنصرين يشهدان للمسيح ولنا. 
‏الدم: بلا شك يتعلق «الدم» هنا بما تم عل الصليب؛ فالمسيح «جاء بالدم» من واقع ذبيحته. والدم على الصليب هو عمل الفداء، الذي هو موضوع مجيئه الأساسي. فيينبوع الدم الذي انفتح بالحربة، بعد كمال الموت, أي بعد تكميل ذبيحة الفداء, هو بعينه ينبوع الفداء والخلاص. فالمسيح جاء بهذا الدم، وإن كان بشكله وقوامه الطبيعي، ولكن أيضاً بمستواه «الإلهى», «بروح أزلى», «وبقوته الفدائية» بسبب «ذبيحته الكفارية», «وقوة الحياة» التي فيه, التي «لا تزول», وذلك عوض رش دم الحيوانات المذبوحة في العهد القديم، والتي كان مفعولها قاصراً عل تخليص الجسد من العقوبة الجسدية. وفي هذا المعنى، وبهذا الدم، أصبحت كلمة «الفداء بالدم»، وعمل الدم الإلهي، بكل معانيها الروحية العالية التي وردت في الأسفار المقدسة، منبثقة من هذا الدم المنسكب حياً من الجنب الميت المطعون، لذبيحة المسيح الفدائية. 
‏+ فبهذا الدم صرنا نحن غير اليهود قريبين من الله والمسيح: «ولكن الآن في المسيح يسوع، أنتم الذين كنتم قبلاً بعيدين، صرتم قريبين بدم المسيح.» (أف13:2) 
+ وبهذا الدم تم الصلح بين مطالب الله العالية وعجزنا الفاضح: «عاملاً الصلح بدم صليبه.» (كو10:1) 
+ وبهذا الدم يتم تقديس الإنسان ودخوله في العهد الجديد لله: «... دم العهد الذي قدس به.» (عب29:10) 
+ وبهذا الدم يعبر عنا ملاك الهلاك لننجو: «وهم غلبوه بدم الخروف, وبكلمة شهادتهم.» (رؤ11:12) 
+ وبهذا الدم نحصل على الكفارة فلا نُطالب بدين الموت: «... بالإيمان بدمه, لإظهار بره، ‏من أجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة.» (رو25:3) 
+ وبهذا الدم نحصل على التبرير المجاني باعتبار الدم ثمناً مدفوعاً عن كل الخطايا: «متبررون الآن بدمه» (رو9:5‏) 
+ وبهذا الدم نكون قد اغتسلنا من كل دنس وتعد، وصرنا أطهاراً أمام الله: «غسلنا من ‏خطايانا بدمه.» (رؤ5:1‏) 
+ وبهذا الدم يكون المسيح قه اشترانا من العالم لحساب الله أبيه، لنحيا معه: «...‏واشتريتنا لله بدمك.» (رؤ9:5) 
+ وبهذا الدم نتطهر من جميع خطايانا: «ودم يسووع المسيح ابنه، يطهرنا من كل خطية.» (1يو7:1) 
واضح أيضاً هنا أن اللاهوت المسيحي المتركز في عملية الفداء والكفارة والخلاص يدور كله حول «الدم» ولكن أية حالة من حالات الدم؟ لا بد أن يكون الدم الذي له هذه الفعاليات والصلاحيات العظمى، دماً مسفوكاً, دم ذبيحة اُكملت حتى الموت التام, دماً حياً فيه قوة حياة أبدية من ذبيحة إلهية ميتة موتاً اختيارباً ولكن بلا أي عيب ولا لوم. وهذه الشروط جيعا تنجمع في الدم الخارج من جنب المسيح المطعون, بعد أن قال: «قد أكمل»، وقد شهد شهود محايدون بصحة وكمال موته, بعد أن تأكدوا, بطعنة قاتلة, التي لم تزد الموت موتاً، ولكنها ‏فجرت من الموت حياة!! 
الماء: كان الماء الخارج من جنب المسيح الميت يشبه الماء الذي صبه إيليا على الذبيحة ولحستها النار الإلهية وقت إصعاد الذبيحة, والقصة شيقة وهي كالأ تي: كان إيليا يتحدى أنبياء البعل الذين قدموا ذبيحتهم فلم يقبلها الله، فقدم هو ذبيحته ووضع الماء عليها للتعجيز، أو لإظهارمعجزة قبول الله لذبيحته كالأتي: «ثم رتب الحطب، وقطع الثور، ووضعه على الحطب، وقال: أملأوا أربع جرات ماء، وصبوا على المحرقة وعل الحطب، ثم قال: ثنوا، فثنوا. وقال: ثلثوا، فثلثوا. فجرى الماء حول المذبح، وامتلأت القناة أيضاً ماء. وكان عند إصعاد التقدمة، أن إيليا النبي تقدم وقال: أيها الرب، إله إبراهيم واسحق واسرائيل، ليُعلم اليوم أنك أنت الله في إسرائيل، وأني أنا عبدك، وبأمرك قد فعلت كل هذه الأمور. استجبني يا رب، استجبني. ليعلم هذا الشعب أنك أنت الرب الإله، وأنك أنت حولت قلوبهم رجوعاً. فسقطت نار الرب، وأكلت المحرقة والحطب والحجارة والتراب، ولحست المياه التي في القناة.» (امل33:18-38)؛ كانت «المياه» في ذبيحة إيليا هي المعجزة الأوولى، لأن عنصر الماء عنصر يقاوم النار، ويمكن أن يطفئها إذا لم تكن ناراً إلهية، لها شكل النار المادية، ولكها فائقة ومتفوقة عن عل عجزها، ولها القدرة أن تُشعل الماء كالحطب سواء بسواء. 
‏هكذا كان خروج الماء من ذبيحة المسيح يخالف ويقاوم معنى الموت الذي ماته، لو لم يكن موت المسيح الذي ماته موتاً له شكل الموت الجسدي ولكنه موت فائق عن عجز الجسد، وله قدرة أن يطفىء الموت ذاته ويحيي الجسد! 
‏حينما تقدم المسيح ليعتمد من يد يوحنا المعمدان, امتنع هذا وقال: «أنا محتاج أن أعتمد منك وأنت تأتي إلي؟ فأجاب يسوع وقال له: اسمح الآن، لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمل كل بر. حينئذ سمح له» (مت14:13-15) إذاً, فالمعمودية في نظر المسيح هي تكميل للبر. 
‏الماء الخارج من ذبيحة المسيح هو لتكميل البر. لذلك ذكره القديس يوحنا في إنجيله بعد الدم، وليس قبل الدم. المسيح لما صعد من ماء المعمودية، انفتحت السموات، ونزل روح الله وحل على المسيح، واستقر، وصوت الآب من السماء قال: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت». هذا كله يستعلن لنا معنى المعمودية وقوتها عند المسيح, وفيه، بل ومنه أيضاً . فهي أولاً مرتبطة بالسماء من فوق, وعلاقتها أساسية بروح الله, فهي من من أسرار السموات، وسر يقوم فيه روح الله بالعمل الأساسي. أما قوتها فواضحة في استعلان البنوة لله الحائزة على مسرة الله. وماء الأردن تحت يد يوحنا, استعلن لنا سر المعمودية الأعظم في المسيح. إلى هنا تنتهي مهمة معمودية يوحنا، أي تنتهي باستعلان وقيام المعمودية القائمة في المسيح بالروح. هنا تسليم وتسلم، ماء المعمدان يسلم ماء الروح في المسيح, فينتهي عمله. 
‏معمودية يوحا انتهت، أي توقفت، بخروج ماء الحياة من جنب ذبيحة المسيح المطعون؛ التي هي المعمودية الجديدة من جنب المسيح، حيث بدأت الحياة الجديدة للانسان بروح الله وبدأ فعل بر العهد الجديد يملأ العالم: «فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم, وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.» (مت19:28) 
‏والآن، لننظر مرة أخرى لينبوع الماء والدم الفائض من جنب ذبيحة المسيح المطعون وهو ميت، كيف امتد هذا الينبوع, ينبوع الدم والماء, امتداداً تاريخياُ وسرياً بآن واحد، من ناموس موسى كعنصر للتطهير المادي والتقديس الشكلي في العهد القديم؟ 
«الماء والدم»: ‏الماء, كان في العهد القديم لغسل الأدوات أو لغسل الجد للتطهير الماد‏ي من الدنس الشكلي؛ كمجرد ‏غسيل. 
‏والدم, وهو دم حيوانات, كان يستخدم بالرش أيضاً للتطهير الشكلي: «لأن موسى بعد ما كلم جميع الشعب بكل وصية بحسب الناموس، أخذ دم العجول والتيوس, مع ماء وصوفاً قرمزياً وزوفا , ورش الكتاب نفسه وجميع الشعب قائلاً: هذا هو دم العهه الذي أوصاكم الله به. والمسكن (الهيكل) أيضاً وجميع آنية الخدمة, رشها كذلك بالدم, وكل شيء تقريبا يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم, وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة» (عب19:9-22)؛ حيث المغفرة، هي رفع عقوبة جسدية عن خطية اقترفت بدون عمد ضد وصايا شكلية للناموس. 
‏بهذا يتجلى أمامنا مسار التاريخ وسر الله، من ناموس موسى إلى ناموس المسيح، فينبوع الماء والدم الخارج من جنب المسيح يحمل نفس العنصرين إنما للتطهير والتقديس الروحي للعهد الجديد: «دم المسيح الذي، بروح أزلي, قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب، يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي» (عب14:9)، «هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا.» (مت28:26) 
‏كذلك الماء الذي كان «لغسل كؤوس وأباريق وآنية نحاس وأسرة» (مر4:7‏)» أصبح ماء المعمودية الجديدة بالروح, ماء لغسل الخطايا: «قم، واعتمد واغسل خطاياك» (أع16:22)، ماء يغتسل به للخلاص: «لا بأعمال في بر عملناها نحن، بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثانى, وتجديد الروح القدس» (تى5:3)، وماء لميلاد جديد للانسان بالروح، لميراث ملكوت الله: «إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح، لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله.» (يو5:3) 
‏هكذا نرى أن شهادة القديس يوحنا لهذا السر الذي استعلن في آخر لحظة بطعنة الحربة, والذبيحة معلقة على الصليب، ربطت ربطاً محكماً بين تسلسل الدور التاريجي بالنسبة لعمل الماء والدم في العهد القديم الذي لم يكن له أي قيمة من جهة الروح، وعمل الماء والدم بجوهرما الروحي، بل الإلهي، في العهد الجديد، كونهما نبعا من ذبيحة المسيح الفدائية بعد تقديمها على الجلجثة وقت المساء: ‏«هذا هو الذي أتى بماء ودم، يسوع المسيح، لا بالماء فقط, بل بالماء والدم. والروح هو الذي يشهد، لأن الروح هو الحق.» (ايو6:5) 
القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى، يحذر من الانتحاء ناحية الفصل بين عمل الماء وعمل الدم، فالفداء حتمي، وله الأولوية في قبول المسيح وفي شهادة الإيمان. لذلك وضع القديس يوحنا الشهادة لخروج الدم قبل الماء (يو34:19‏). فقبل العماد، يلزم الاعتراف والشهادة بالدم المسفوك بموت المسيح على الصليب كفارة للخطايا. هنا يجوز العماد، ويكون العماد بمثابة ختم الروح على الخليقة الجديدة المفدية لله. القديس يوحنا لا يقبل فصل السرين، ويؤمن بعملهما معاً. 
‏ولقد انتحى الآباء في إقامة سر الأولوجيا (الإفخارستيا) منذ بكور ممارسته في الكنيسة سواء في تعاطيه أو في شرحه, إلى مزج الخمر بالماء لهذا الغرض بالذات، أي لجمع فعل الدم والماء الخارجين من جنب المسيح معاً في كأس واحدة. 
‏وإليك طعن في صحة تقديم كأس الإفخارستيا بدون مزجه بالماء: 
[ليت الآرمن يخزون، الذين لا يمزجون الماء بالخمر في الأسرار, لأنه يبدو أنهم لا يؤمنون بخروج الماء, بل الدم فقط, من جنب المسيح التي هي المعجزة الأعظم] ..... ثيئوفيلا كت 
‏وثيئوفيلا كت هذا كان بطريركاً لبلغاريا في القرن الحادي عشر. وهو يتبع القديس ذهبي الفم في آرائه، وقد شرح كل العهد الجديد بلغة سهلة وتأمل عميق. 
«والذين يشهدون في الأرض هم ثلاثة: الروح والماء والدم, ‏والثلاثة هم في الواحد» (1يو8:5 ‏) 
‏واضح أن جمع «الماء» و «الدم» و «الروح» ‏معاً كثلاثة على التساوي، هو محاولة لجعها شهادة قانونية من ثلاثة: «على فم شاهدين أو على فم ثلاثة شهود يقوم الأمر.» (تث15:19) 
‏ويلاحظ أن مفردات هذه الآية جاءت لغوياً هكذا: كلمة «الروح» (محايدة), و«الماء» (محايد)، و «الدم» (محايد) ثم في الحال يرفع الكاتب المحايد إلى حالة المذكر العاقل في لفظ «ثلاثة»، سواء في البداية بقوله: «هم يشهدون»، أو في النهاية بقوله: «والثلاثة هم ...». 
‏والقديس يوحنا جعل شهادة الدم والماء والروح، كل من الثلاثة له شهادة في الإنساذ كقوة. ولكن القديس يوحنا لما أضاف «الروح» و«الدم» و«الماء» معا، صار الثلاثة ولهم ضمير مذكر سالم. أي أن «الثلاثة» يعبرون بفم شخصي واحد، بمعنى أن كل من الماء والدم ينطق بالروح في الإنسان نطقاً، بفعل الله الذى تم. ففي المعمودية، الروح يشهد لأرواحنا أننا أولاد الله، والدم في الإفخارستيا: «إلى وسيط العهد الجديد يسوع، والى دم رش، يتكلم أفضل من هابيل.» (عب24:12) 
‏وفي الحقيقة إن الذى يشهد للمسيح في العالم من داخل الكنيسة، هو الماء في المعمودية، والدم في الإفخارستيا، والروح في التكريس والتقديس من داخل هذه الأسرار: «فإنكم كلما أكلتم هذا الخبز، وشربتم هذه الكأس، تخبرون بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء» (اكو26:11)، «ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور، والروح القدس أيضاً الذي أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه.» (أع32:5‏) 
‏والإهتمام البالغ الذي ركز به القديس يوحنا على ينبوع الدم والماء الخارج من جنب ذبيحة المسيح المطعون، والذي استجبنا نحن أيضاً له وركزنا على تركيزه، إنما كان لسبب لاهوتي واضح، وهو أن القديس يوحنا يرى في الجسد المصلوب على الصليب قمة إنجيل الخلاص، ومنتهى عمل الله للفداء، وأنه هو هو «حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم»، كما سمع ذلك من فم معلمه الأول المعمدان (يو29:1)، وهو ينبه ذهن القارىء إلى أن الدم والماء الخارجين من جنب المسيح، يحملان له الغسل الحقيقي من خطاياه، والتقديس الداخلي لحياة جديدة، والدخول في عهد المسيح بدمه. وهو يعدد في رسالته، ويكشف، عمل الروح القدس من خلال سري الدم والماء، والشهادة الحية الشخصية التي يشهد بها الروح والماء والدم بفم واحد للمسيح في داخلنا أنه ابن الله، وأنه أعطانا الحياة الأبدية. فإذا قبلنا شهادة الروح للمسيح، صارت لنا حياة أبدية؛ وكل ذلك في تسلسل بديع: 
«والذين يشهدون, للمسيح, في الأرض هم ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم، والثلاثة هم في الواحد»، «هذه هي شهادة الله، التي قد شهد بها عن ابنه»، «من يؤمن بابن الله، فعنده الشهادة في نفسه»، ‏«وهذه هي الشهادة, أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية، وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه»، «من له الابن، فله الحياة؛ ومن ليس له ابن الله، فليست له الحياة.» (1يو8:5-12) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 يناير 2018)

*35:19 والَّذِي عَايَنَ شَهِدَ وَشَهَادَتُهُ حَقٌّ وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنْتُمْ.​
القديس يوحنا يعلن صراحة أنه كان شاهد عيان, وليس بالمشاهدة العابرة. بل إنه «عاين» أي تحقق من الرؤيا, وكلمة «شهد» تفيد هنا أنه سجلها في إنجيله، وهو نفسه يختم على هذا التسجيل أنه حق, لسيب هام وخطير، لا يستطيع أن يبوح به علنا، وهو لا يخرج عن أن الروح القدس كان يوضح له الحقائق التي يرى بالإلهام والفهم، ويؤكد له بالروح صحة ما يمليه عليه ويكتبه. 
‏ثم يعود القديس يوحنا يختم على صدق روايته ومعاينته لهذه المعجزة فيقول، إنه يعلم أنه يقول «الحق» بمعنى أنها ليست رواية شخصية من رؤيا شخصية, إنه في كمال إدراكه ووعيه المسيحي وليس عن دهش أو منظر معقول أو غيبة. بمعنى أن الإملاء الروحي من الروح القدس لم يأته وهو في غيبوبة, بل وهو في صحو الذهن وكمال ملكة الإدراك والتمييز. أما لماذا هذا الإثبات لصحة ما كتب، فهو ليؤمن القارىء. ليس مجرد الإيمان بخروج الدم والماء فقط بل بكل ما كتبه. فغاية القديس يوحنا من إنجيله هي الإيمان الكلي بالمسيح! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 يناير 2018)

*36:19  لأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ».​
القديس يوحنا بقوله: «هذا كان ليتم الكتاب» يجمع بين حادثة عدم كسر عظام الساقين مع حادثة طعن جنبه بالحربة, لأن الأولى تسببت في الثانية. وهنا موضع التدبير العجيب، فلأنهم وجدوه قد مات, فلم يجدوا ضرورة لكسر الساقين, وهكذا تحاشى التدبير الإلهي أن تمس عظام المسيح بأذى، وذلك بحسب الطقس والنبوة معاً. ولكن لكي يتأكدوا من موته بالأكثر لجأوا إلى طعن جنبه بالحربة، فكان هذا بدوره تدبيراً آخر لتتم النبوة، وفي نفس الوقت لتستعلن قوة الحياة النابعة من ذبيحة الموت. 
«عظم منه لا يُكسر منه»: الإشارة المباشرة هنا لطقس خروف الفصح الذي كان هو الرسم التحضيري لذبيحة الفصح الحقيقية، كما سبق الشرح في الآية31:19 وما بعدها. أما الإشارة الثانية، فهي تخص تتميم النبوة «كثيرة هي بلايا الصديق، ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب، يحفظ جميع عظامه, واحد منها لا ينكسر.» (مز19:34-20) 
‏والسؤال الذي يتبادر إلى الذهن: وهل كان المسيح يجوز هذه الحوادث المحددة ليتم المكتوب عنه في النبوات؟ والجواب على هذا هو العكس تماماً، فأنه سبق وأنبأ بالروح على فم الأنبياء على مدى عصور مختلفة ومتباعدة ما سيلاقيه المسيح عند مجيئه. والسبب في ذلك هو غاية في الأهمية والخطورة، وهو لكي حينما يتمم المسيح المكتوب عنه, يتعرف عليه حفظة الناموس والأنبياء، ولا يكون عذر البتة لمن ينكره أن يتنكر له: «لو لم أكن قد جئت وكلمتهم, لم تكن لهم خطية، وأما الآن فليس لهم عذر في خطيتهم» (يو22:15)، «لو كنتم تصدقون موسى، لكنتم تصدقونني، لأنه هو كتب عني. فأن كنتم لستم تصدقون كتب ذاك, فكيف تصدقون كلامي» (يو46:5-47‏)، «فتشوا الكتب لأنكم تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية, وهي التي تشهد لى.» (يو39:5) 
‏فالإيمان بالمسيح، في بداية الكرازة, كان يقع بين النبوة وتتميمها؛ لأن ما سبق وكتبه الله بالروح على قلوب الأنبياء ونطقه على ألسنتهم، كان يلزم حتما أن يتم! ولهذا السبب كان التشديد على إجراء طقس تقديم الفصح واكله بكل حذر وتدقيق، حتى يتسلط نور النبوة الطقسي على ذبيحة المسيح في حينها، للتعرف عليه والحفاظ على هيكل جسده سالما: «لا يبقوا منه إلى الصبأح، ولا يكسروا عظماً منه، حسب كل فرائض الفصح يعملونه.» (عد12:9‏) 
‏ولعل الأمر المشدد عليه بأن «لا يبقى منه إلى الصباح»، هو الذي كان وراء سرعة إنزاله من على خشبة الصليب لتكتمل فيه ملامح الفصح، خلواً من كرامة السبت التي ظهرت في الطريق. 
‏وإن كان الأمر في الطقس يختص بخروف الفصح بحد ذاته، فماذا كان يضيره لو تكسرت كل عظامه؟ أو لو بقي ممه شيء إلى الصباح، إن كانت هي مسألة أكل وذكرى وتاريخ؟ ولكن كان الطقس يحمل ملامح إلهية دقيقة وحساسة, ليبرز في الميعاد الصورة المجيدة للفصح الحقيقي الذي عظمه هو هيكل الله, الذي لا يستطيع أحد أن يفسده, بل هو الإنسان الجديد الكامل في كل شيء حسب صورة خالقه، بل هو الكنيسة التي لا عيب فيها! فنحن، وعلى ضوء حقيقة ذبيحة المسيح الإلهية، لو عدنا إلى تدقيقات الطقس، نجد كيف أحاط الناموس ذبيحة الفصح القديم بهيبة وجلال وتقديس تفوق في اهتمامها البالغ ما تستحقه ذبيحة حيوانية! وذلك كان، في الحقيقة، هو سبق تصوير بارع لحقيقة ومضمون الفصح الإلهي! ومجد القيامة بذات الهيكل الجسدي الذي مات مقاما في المجد والكرامة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (10 يناير 2018)

*37:19   وَأَيْضاً يَقُولُ كِتَابٌ آخَرُ: «سَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ».​
‏الإشارة هنا إلى سفر زكريا: «وأفيض عل بيت داود وعلى سكان أورشليم روح النعمة والتضرعات، فينظرون إلي (أنا) الذي طعنوه، وينوحون عليه، كنائح عل وحيد له، ويكونون في مرارة عليه، كمن هو في مرارة عل بكره» (زك10:12). ولكن القديس يوحنا، هو نفسه، سبق في سفر الرؤيا وسجل هذا المشهد الحزين لعودة المسيح وجنبه كما هو مفتوح، فيتعرف عليه الذين طعنوه سواء بالحربة، أو بالتجديف، أو الإنكار، أو بالخطية: «هوذا يأتي مع السحاب، وتنظره كل عين، والذين طعنوه، وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض، نعم آمين» (رؤ7:1). ولكن من حيث تكميل النبوة، يكون المقصود هو سفر زكريا فقط. وقد عدل القديس يوحنا ما جاء في السبعينية في قول النبي من : «فينظرون إلى» بصيغة المتكلم، إلى «ينظرون إلى الذي طعنوه» بصورة الغائب ‏ويقال أن هذا هو الأصح. 
‏وهكذا، كما جاءت الطعنة لتكميل نبوة سابقة، هكذا أيضاً جاءت الطعنة كعلامة مرافقة لجنب المسيح، حيث ستكون علامة تبكيت مر للذين طعنوه, كالذي ذاقه بطرس عند صياح الديك بعد أن أنكر من أحبه. 
‏ولنا مقابلة أخرى وشيكة مع جنب الرب المفتوح، الذي وضع توما يده فيه فصرخ: «ربي وإلهي». وهكذا أصبح الجنب المفتوح في إنجيل القديس يوحنا علامة تكميل نبوة سابقة منذ الدهر السالف، وعلامة استعلان قادمة من الدهر الاتي، كما انه علامة تعرف وايمان، والجرح طري ينطق بالقيامة من الأموات. منه خرج سران، وتشكلت كنيسة، وانفتح لنا باب السماء عبر الحجاب الذي شقته الحربة المباركة. 
‏الثاني: طلب جسد يسوع 
«مبادرات محبة نشطة من تلاميذه جريئة, ولكن في الخفاء»! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يناير 2018)

*37:19   وَأَيْضاً يَقُولُ كِتَابٌ آخَرُ: «سَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ».

​‏الإشارة هنا إلى سفر زكريا: «وأفيض عل بيت داود وعلى سكان أورشليم روح النعمة والتضرعات، فينظرون إلي (أنا) الذي طعنوه، وينوحون عليه، كنائح عل وحيد له، ويكونون في مرارة عليه، كمن هو في مرارة عل بكره» (زك10:12). ولكن القديس يوحنا، هو نفسه، سبق في سفر الرؤيا وسجل هذا المشهد الحزين لعودة المسيح وجنبه كما هو مفتوح، فيتعرف عليه الذين طعنوه سواء بالحربة، أو بالتجديف، أو الإنكار، أو بالخطية: «هوذا يأتي مع السحاب، وتنظره كل عين، والذين طعنوه، وينوح عليه جميع قبائل الأرض، نعم آمين» (رؤ7:1). ولكن من حيث تكميل النبوة، يكون المقصود هو سفر زكريا فقط. وقد عدل القديس يوحنا ما جاء في السبعينية في قول النبي من : «فينظرون إلى» بصيغة المتكلم، إلى «ينظرون إلى الذي طعنوه» بصورة الغائب ‏ويقال أن هذا هو الأصح. 
‏وهكذا، كما جاءت الطعنة لتكميل نبوة سابقة، هكذا أيضاً جاءت الطعنة كعلامة مرافقة لجنب المسيح، حيث ستكون علامة تبكيت مر للذين طعنوه, كالذي ذاقه بطرس عند صياح الديك بعد أن أنكر من أحبه. 
‏ولنا مقابلة أخرى وشيكة مع جنب الرب المفتوح، الذي وضع توما يده فيه فصرخ: «ربي وإلهي». وهكذا أصبح الجنب المفتوح في إنجيل القديس يوحنا علامة تكميل نبوة سابقة منذ الدهر السالف، وعلامة استعلان قادمة من الدهر الاتي، كما انه علامة تعرف وايمان، والجرح طري ينطق بالقيامة من الأموات. منه خرج سران، وتشكلت كنيسة، وانفتح لنا باب السماء عبر الحجاب الذي شقته الحربة المباركة. 
‏الثاني: طلب جسد يسوع 
«مبادرات محبة نشطة من تلاميذه جريئة, ولكن في الخفاء»! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يناير 2018)

*38:19   ثُمَّ إِنَّ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي مِنَ الرَّامَةِ وَهُوَ تِلْمِيذُ يَسُوعَ وَلَكِنْ خُفْيَةً لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ سَأَلَ بِيلاَطُسَ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ فَأَذِنَ بِيلاَطُسُ. فَجَاءَ وَأَخَذَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ.​
‏هنا، وفي الآية القادمة، نشعر بحركة صحوة بين تلاميذ خاملين كانوا في الظل، أو بحسب تعبير القديس يوحنا: «خفية لسبب الخوف»، هذا من جهة هذا الرجل المقدام يوسف الرامي. أما من جهة نيقوديموس، فيسرع القديس يوحنا ويعرفنا بزيارة الليل والظلام، هناك في البداية! 
‏الموت الذي شتت صف تلاميذ النهار، ورحلات الحب ودروس الجبل، جذب الصف الثاني من تلاميذ الخفاء والخوف وزيارات الليل؛ لأن جلال الموت لمعلم محبوب، يشعل نار الجرأة في بعض القلوب النبيلة. والعرفان بالفضل والجميل، له عشاقه ورواده في وقت المحنة وزمن الملمات. والمحبة الصادقة لا تهاب المخاطر، وان كان يُحسب لها الحساب. 
«يوسف الذي من الرامة»: «الرامة»: يختلف على موقعها العلماء ، فمنهم من يقول إنها المدينة المعروفة باسم «رام الله»، واخرون «الرملة»، واخرون «رامتايم صوفيم» بلد صموئيل النبي. وكون يوسف هذا من الرامة أصلاً، يعني أنه كان مستوطناً في أورشليم بداعي وظيفته التي عُين فيها كـ «مشيرا» في السنهدريم، مما اضطره للاقامة في أورشليم. وأن يذكر أن له «قبراً جديداً» بجوار سور المدينة في بستان، يعني أنه مستوطن حديثاً مما كلفه أن يكون له ملك أرض، وأن يحفر له فيها قبرا: «فأخذ يوسف الجسد ولفه بكتان نقي، ووضعه في «قبره الجديد» الذي كان قد نحته في الصخرة.» (مت59:27-60) 
‏هذه الأمور، لوتأملناها معاً، لشعرنا بالعناية الإلهية التي هيأت هذا الإنسان بهذه الظروف معاً. وقد تجتعت له صفات ذُكرت في الأربعة الأناجيل هي غاية في الكرامة. 
‏فالقديس متى يقول عنه: «رجل غني». وهنا الإشارة واضحة لسفر إشعياء: «وجعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غني عند موته.» (إش9:53‏) 
‏والقديس مرقس يقول: «مشير شريف, وكان هو أيضاً منتظرأ ملكوت الله, فتجاسر ودخل إلى بيلاطس، وطلب جسد يسوع.» (مر43:15) 
‏والقديس لوقا يقول: «وكان مشيراً ورجلاً صالحاً بارا. هذا لم يكن موافقاً لرأيهم وعملهم» (لو51:23-52). ثلاث صفات عالية القدر، واخرها هي التي أهلته لهذا الموقف الأخير، والصلاح والبر هما اللذان أعلاه لشرف التلمذة ولرفض رأي اليهود وعملهم الدنيء. 
‏أما القديس يوحنا فاكتفى باللقب الأكثر شرفاً: «وهو تلميذ يسوع», وان كان قد سبق وألمح إلى موقفه في الآية (42:12): «ولكن مع ذلك آمن به كثيرون من الرؤساء أيضاً، غير أنهم لسبب الفريسيين لم يعترفوا به لئلا يصيروا خارج المجمع، لأنهم أحبوا مجد الناس أكثر من مجد الله» (يو42:12-43) 
‏ويلاحظ أن الصفة التي يذكرها القديس لوقا كونه «مشير»، تعني، بحسب العلامة إدرزهايم، أنه عضو فى مجلس السنهدريم، خاصة ما أضافه بقوله إنه «لم يكن موافقاً لرأيهم وعملهم», «فالرأي» هنا هو رأي مجلس السنهدريم الأخير، «وعملهم» هو الإجراءات التي اتخذت في سبيل القبض عليه أو صلبه. 
‏والقديس مرقس يستعلن لنا الصفة البارزة في هذا العضو الصالح والبار، أنه كان «متجاسرا» في ذهابه إلى بيلاطس شخصياً وطلبه جسد يسوع, مما يكشف ضمناً عن موقف لا بد أن يكون قد وقفه إزاء زملاء السوء في المجلس المشنوم، إذ لا بد أنه حجب صوته ولم يعطهم الموافقة على ما قالوه وعملوه. كما أن أقوال الأناجيل الثلاثة عن هذا الرجل توضح كيف كان يجتمع مع التلاميذ ومع المسيح، ويكشف نيات وأعمال مجلس السنهدريم والرؤساء. من هنا نعتقد أن بواسطته صارت المعرفة للتلاميذ بكل التفاصيل الدقيقة لمجريات الحوادث في الجانب الأخر, سواه قبل الصليب أو بعده.
«سأل بيلاطس أن يأخذ جسد يسوع»: ‏لقد سبق أن وافق بيلاطس لرؤساء اليهود على هذا الطلب ضمناً مع طلب تكسير سيقان المصلوبين الثلاثة: «سأل اليهود بيلاطس أن تسكر سيقانهم, ويرفعوا.» (يو31:19) 
‏ولكن يوسف هذا ذهب بمفرده ليمنحه بيلاطس حق استلام الجسد وانزاله, فأذن له بيلاطس بنوع من الإمتياز, لأن هذا الإجراء لم يكن سهلاً، إذ كان الولاة عادة يتعاطون رشاوي لمنح مثل هذه التصاريح. ولكن بيلاطس أعطى تصريحه بإيجابية سهلة, وكان هذا العمل النبيل أخر ذكر لاسمه في الإنجيل. 
‏وليس من السهل أن نعبر على الاسم المبارك «يوسف» دون أن نشير إلى العناية الإلهية التي احتفظت بهذا «الغني», المشير, الصالح, البار, المتجاسر» كتلميذ ولكن في السر، إلى الميعاد الذي جُهز له، بل وربما وُلد من أجله، ليتسلم الجسد المقدس الذي للابن الوحيد من فوق خشبة الصليب، الأمر الذي لم يتجاسر عليه لا تلميذ من التلاميذ ولا حتى قريب من المقربين. ولا شك أن هذه الصفات الخمس أهلته لهذه المهمة الجليلة والخطيرة والحرجة جداً بآن واحد! 
‏ثم هل لنا أن نتأمل في ما عمله «يوسف مصر» في أبيه «إسرائيل» المتغرب في مصر، كيف «وقع يوسف على وجه أبيه وبكى عليه وقبله, وأمر يوسف عبيده الأطباء أن يحنطوا أباه، فحطط الأطباء إسرائيل ... فقال فرعون اصعد وادفن أباك كما استحلفك ... ودفنوه في مغارة حقل المكفيلة التي اشتراها إبراهيم مع الحقل ملك قبر من عفرون الحثي أمام ممرا.» (تك1:50-13) 
‏ووجه المقارنة يتعدى الأسماء والمواقف، ويدخل في صميم اللغة، فقد استخدم القديس يوحنا لفظة: «فأخذا جسد يسوع ولفاه بأكفأن مع الأطياب، كما لليهود عادة أن يكفنوا»، وهي نفس كلمة «يحنطوا» كما جاءت في سفر التكوين في تكفين إسرائيل ملى أيدي أطباء يوسف : «وأمر يوسف عبيده الأطباء أن يحنطوا أباه». 
‏وهذا هو يوسف الجديد، يحنط ويدفن جسد إسرائيل الجديد، في قبره الذي نحته جديداً، الذي اشتراه ملك قبر أمام سور أورشليم الغربي . 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يناير 2018)

*39:19  وَجَاءَ أَيْضاً نِيقُودِيمُوسُ الَّذِي أَتَى أَوَّلاً إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ مَزِيجَ مُرٍّ وَعُودٍ نَحْوَ مِئَةِ مَناً.​
‏«وجاء أيضاً نيقوديموس»: «نيقوديموس» هو المعروف في التلمود باسم نيقوديموس بن جوريون، وأنه كان غنياً جداً، ويقال أنه في حفل زواج ابنته قدم لها عريسها صداقاً قيمته مليون دينار ذهبي. وفي التقليد القديم يذكر أنه تنصر وصار مسيحياً. وفي روايات التاريخ يُقال أنه مات في حصار أورشليم. 
‏بداية الآية تشير إلى موقف موحد حدث بالضرورة بين يوسف ونيقوديموس، فهما عضوان في مجلس السنهدريم, وكانا ولا شك على رأي مخالف لرأي المجمع والرؤساء، بل وعلى مستوى المعارضة للاجراءات والأعمال التي اتخذها رؤساء الكهنة، والتي كانت في نظرهما غير قانونية، فوق أنها شائنة وفظيعة، بالنسبة لمعلم يعلمون أنه قد أتى من الله معلماً؛ بل ويؤمنون به؛ بل وينتظرون على يديه ملكوت الله (راجع يو2:3؛ 41:12؛ 43:15). 
‏ونيقوديموس سبق له أن حاول الدفاع عن قضية المسيح، ولكنه ارتدع تحت رادع إرهاب الفريسيين: «قال لهم نيقوديموس الذي جاء إليه ليلاً وهو واحد منهم، ألعل ناموسنا يدين إنساناً لم يُسمع منه أولاً ويعرف ماذا فعل؟ أجابوا وقالوا له: ألعلك أنت أيضاً من الجليل؟ فتش وانظر إنه لم يقم نبي من الجليل، فمضى كل واحد إلى بيته» (يو50:7-53). لذلك كان يجمعهما للأسف «الخوف من الفريسيين» بصفتهما عضوين في مجلس السنهدريم، وكانا يعلمان المصير المرعب إذا ما جاهرا بتلمذتهما للمسيح: القطع من السنهدريم، وربما من شعب إسرائيل، وهذا كان هو السيف المسلط. 
‏وواضح أنهما تعاهدا، بعد أن رأيا المسيح قد رُفع على خشبة الصليب بالفعل، أن يوزعا الأدوار على نفسيهما بغاية السرعة لأن غروب الشمس كان وشيكاً. فاضطلع يوسف بشراء الكتان النقي للف الجسد، ونيقوديموس قام بشراء مزيج المر والعود. كما عهد إلى يوسف بعملية طلب جسد يسوع من بيلاطس لصفته البارزة وهي الجسارة. ثم تقابلا عند الصليب، وقد فارقهما الخوف والرعب من الفريسيين وابتدءا عملهما بجسارة وعلانية بانزال الجسد المقدس، بكل كرامة, لأن روح الله كان ثالثهما. 
«وهو حامل مزيج مر وعود نحو مئة مناً»: «كل ثيابك مر وعود وسلخة» (مز8:45)؛ «بسلام تموت، وبإحراق (أطياب الدفن) آبائك الملوك الأولين الذين كانوا قبلك، هكذا يحرقون لك ويندبونك قائلين: آه يا سيد.» ( إر5:3) 
‏«مر وعود»: أما المر فهو المادة الراتنجية المستخرجة من سيقان شجرة معروفة باسم «كوميفورا مولمول»، وتنمو في شبه الجزيرة العربية. واسم المادة بالعبرانية كالعربية «مر». وقد أخذ الأوربيون الاسم كما هوMyrrh وقد ذُكر كثيراً في مواضع عديدة من العهد القديم. 
‏والمر له مفعول مطهر، ويستخدم في الطب على هذا الأساس, وهو معروف منذ القدم، من أكثر من ألفي سنة، وقد استخدمه قدماء المصريين في التحنيط (هيرودوت68:2) كما استخدمه بنو إسرائيل في عمل المسحة المقدسة (خر22:30). ويضرب به الأمثال في التعطير. وكان أحد مكونات الهدايا التي قدمها المجوس للمسيح في بيت لحم (مت11:2)، كما قُدم للمسيح على الصليب ممزوجاً بخل (مر23:15). 
«العود»: هو غالباً المادة المستجرجة من شجرة تسمى بشجرة الفردوس، وخشبها يسمى خشب السنر، واسمها العلمي (      )، وتنمو نواحي آسيا الإستوائية. وهو أيضاً ثمين للغاية يوزن بوزن الذهب، ورائحته نفاذة تبقى لسنين عديدة. وهو أيضاً مذكور في الكتاب المقدس. يُضرب به المثل «كشجرات عود غرسها الرب» (عد6:24‏)، «كل ثيابك مر وعود وسلخة (قرفة).» (مز8:45) 
أتى نيقوديموس وهو حامل هذه الهدية التذكارية الثمينة جداً سواء في قيمتها المالية العالية التي يقدرها العلامة إدرزهايم بمقدار ما يساوي الان مئتين وخسين جنيها إنجليزيا، آنئذ، او فى قيمتها بالنسبة للجسد المقدس, بحد ذاته, أو قيمتها بالنسبة للبشرية ككل وهي تستودع جسد ابن الله سر مجدها وخلاصها، جسد إكليلها وفخرها كابن الإنسان, أو قيمتها في المقابل بالنسبة لما صنعه اليهود عامة والرؤساء الذين أهانوا اسمهم، واسم اليهود، واسم إسرائيل، واسم شعب الله المختار، بل واسم الإنسانية جميعاً بما فعلوه بهذا الجسد الطاهر. 
‏والمزيج منهما هو أبسط ما يمكن أن يسمى بمواد للتحنيط، أي لحفظ الجسد من الفساد، حسب العادة التي اكتسبوها من فراعنة مصر بتحنيط أجساد عظمائهم؛ لأن المزيج الكامل للتحنيط يتعدى العشرات من الأصناف. 
‏والكمية التي ذكرها القديس يوحنا ليست في الحقيقة مبالغاً فيها، لأن لف الجسد كله يحتاج إلى مثل هذه الكمية التي يساوي وزنها بالموازين الحالية ما يقرب من 36 كجم. 
‏ونحن نقرأ في تحنيط جسد «آسا» الملك: »اثم اضطجع آسا مع ابائه ... فدفنوه في قبوره التي حفرها لنفسه في مدينة داود, وأضجعزه في سرير كان مملوا أطيأباً وأصنافاُ عطرة حسب صناعة العطارة، وأحرقوا له حريقة عظيمة جداً.» (2أى13:16-14) 
‏ويحكى في التلمود اليهودي: (إنه عند دفن غمالائيل الأكبر، عملوا له حريقاً من الأطياب والعطور بلغ80 رطلاً (الرطل 360 جراماً تقريباً) فلما سألوا أونكيلوس (أحد الربيين) عن سبب هذه الكثرة رد قائلاً: أليس غمالائيل أفضل من مائة ملك مثل آسا؟) 
‏واضح، إذاً، أن الكثرة التي حملها نيقوديموس من الأطياب هي في الحقيقة تعبير رائع وصامت عن التوقير الملكي الذي كان يكنه هذا الفريسي المتمرس في تاريخ ملوك أبائه.
‏ولكن لا يفوتنا أن هذه الأطياب الحلوة، ذات الرائحة اللذيذة والمسرة، هي أيضأ تعبير آخر عن صنف الذبيحة المقدمة، كما رتب لها, ليس الأنبياء وحسب، بل والمسيح نفسه كان يرى أن ذبيحة حبه لا بد أن تكون عطرة الرائحة عند أحبائه كما هي عند أبيه: «فأخذت مريم مناً (واحداً بـ 300 دينار) من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن، ودهنت قدمي يسوع، ومسحت قدميه بشعرها. فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب ... فقال يسوع: اتركوها، إنها ليوم تكفيني قد حفظته.» (يو3:12 و7) 
‏ولقد اختزنت الكنية المرتشدة بالروح أطيأب الرب وعطوره التي تركها مح أكفانه في القبر الفارغ واعتبرتها ذخيرة حياة أو مسحة موت لقيامة، عجنتها بالزيت الطيب وصنعت منها دهن ميرونها واوقفته على مسح المعمدين الخارجين من من جرن المعمودية، الذين دفنوا مع الرب لشركة موته، فتمسحهم بهذا الميرون عينه، كمسحة قيامة من الأموات لشركة الرب فى قيامته. وظلت هذه الذخيرة تتناقلها أيدى الأساقفة الأمناء على مر الأجيال، وحتى زماننا هذا. وصدر في ذلك قول بولس الرسول: «لأننا رائحة المسيح الذكية لله» (2كو15:2)، وكأن بولس الرسول يرى مفدى الرب ذبائح سرور تفوح منها رائحة ذبيحة المسيح: «اسلكوا فى المحبة، كما أحبنا المسيح أيضاً، وأسلم نفسه لأجلنا، قرباناً وذبيحة لله، رائحة طيبة.» (أف2:5) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يناير 2018)

*40:19   فَأَخَذَا جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ وَلَفَّاهُ بِأَكْفَانٍ مَعَ الأَطْيَابِ كَمَا لِلْيَهُودِ عَادَةٌ أَنْ يُكَفِّنُوا.​
‏وتحقق قول الرب فى الحال والتو، إذ لما ارتفع، جذب إليه أكثر التلاميذ بعدا وأشدهم خوفا، وأقلهم إيمانا، عربون «للجميع»!! «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلي الجميع» (يو32:12) 
‏وإن كان الملائكة قد خلقوا لأعمال وخدمات تعينوا لها وتعينت لهم، فيوسف ونيقوديموس وُلدا, معينين في المقاصد الإلهية، لخدمة الجسد المصلوب وتكريم جروح الرب. 
‏لقد تبدد خوف يوسف وتحول إلى جسارة ما بعدها جسارة، وليل نيقوديموس الذي كانت تحلو له فيه الزيارة، والظلام حالك، تحول له إلى نهار ومجاهرة. لقد أفاض عليهما الجسد تباشير من أنوار العهد الجديد. وكأن الروح الذى أسلمه يسوع على الصليب اتخذ طريقه فى الحال، وتوزع على قلوب الزين كانوا ينتظرون ملكوت الله! 
«فأخذا جسد يسوع ولفاه بأكفان مع الأطياب»: حملوا الذي يحمل المسكونة كلها على كفه؛ وأنزلوا الذى علقوه على خشبة، وهو الذي «يعلق الأرض على لا شيء‏» (أي7:26). كنز الحياة حملوه ميتاً على الأذرع، وأسندوا الرأس التي تسند الأكوان، وتقيم الجبال الرواسي، فلا تميد! 
طيبوا الجسد، وهو منبع الطيب، وعطروه، وهو الذى «يجعل البحر كقدر عطارة.» (أى31:41) 
‏لفوه بالكتان، وهو اللابس النور كالثوب، وكفنوا بالدموع ، من هو مصدر الفرح والابتهاج. 
‏في صمت مهيب، تبادلا إحكام الرباط، «والكلمة» بين أيديهما بلا حراك، وهو يعد لجسده القيامة! 
‏«ولفاه بأكفان»: القديس يوحنا يستخدم كلمة «لفاه» في إعداد الجسد للدفن، وتأتي بمعنى «ربط»‏. كذلك يستخدم كلمة «الأكفان» بالجمع، بمعنى أن القماش مقسم لكل عضو بمفرده. 
‏أما كل من القديس متى والقديس مرقس والقديى لوقا، فيستخدمون كلمة مشابهة (    ) تُرجمت بالعربية «لفة» ‏أيضاً، وتأتي بمعنى «لفة» صحيحا. كما تأتي كلمة «الكفن» بالمفرد بدون اصطلاح الدفن، كمجرد قماش «لفه بكتان نقي» (مت59:27‏). 
‏والفارق في المعنى يبدو وكأن في إنجيل يوحنا أن يوسف ونيقوديموس أجريا عملية التكفين الأصولية, وهي ربط كل ذراع وكل ساق بأشرطة من الكفن، كذلك لفا ‏الجسد كله والرأس بمفرده. 
‏أما في الأناجيل الأخرى، فتبدو العملية وكأنها مجرد لف الجسد بثوب واحد من الكتان على سبيل التكفين المبدئي، ليتم تكفينه حسب الأصول، بعد انقضاء السبت. 
‏وهكذا يأتي تقليد القديس يوحنا في التكفين مخيبا لآمال الذين يأخذون بقصة اكتشاف كفن تورين المنطبع عليه صورة جسد المسيح ووجهه. وهذا الكفن قطعة واحدة من القماش بطول 14 قدم, وأقل من أربعة أقدام عرضاً. وأول ذكر لاكتشاف كفن تورين حدث سنة 1353 م في كنيسة ليراى بمدينة تروي بفرنسا. ولو أنه حدث ذكر لهذا الكفن قبل ذلك بمائة سنة في نواحي تركيا. وقد قامت بعض الهيئات العلمية الأمريكية حديثأ بتحليل الألوان المنطبعة على الكفن وأثبتوا أنها لا تحمل أي أثر عضوي، بل أصباغاً من أكاسيد ومعادن.  
«مع الأطباب»: يبدو أن المر والعود كانا على هيئة مسحوق، وقد أضيف إليهما بعض الزيوت العطرة، فتكرن مزيج سائل يمكن دهن الجسد به قبل ربطه. 
«كما لليهود عادة أن يكفنوا»: عادة اليهود هذه سبق أن وصفها القديس يوحنا في دفن لعازر: «فخرج الميت ويداه ورجلاه مربوطات بأقمطة ووجهه ملفوف بمنديل، فقال لهم يسوع حلوه ودعوه يذهب.» (يو44:11) 
‏الساقان اللتان سارتا على الماء ولم تميدا، ربطوها بقماط! والذراع التي فكت أسر شعب إسرائيل (مز15:77‏)، قمطوها برباط! والرأس مع الوجه بمنديل لفوه، وحجبوه، وأنت الذي «تحجب وجهك، فترتاع (كل خليقة).» (مز29:104‏) 
‏لقد تعلم اليهود من المصريين كيف يحنطون الجسد. ولكن احتفظ اليهود بتمسكهم أن لا يفضل من الجسد شيء. في حين أن المصريين كانوا ينزعون الأعضاء الأكثر تحللاً مثل المخ والأحشاء، فكانت توضع فى قوارير خاصة بجوار التابوت، بعد أن يجروا عليها أصولاً أخرى للتحنيط. 
‏والمصريون كانوا يحنطون برجاء عودة الروح من العالم الآخر, وأما اليهود فكانوا يحنطون لمجرد تكريم الجسد. 
‏وأما يوسف ونيقوديموس، فبينما كانا منهمكين في خدمة الجسد الممزق، كانت النفس تعمل عملها العظيم لكرازة العالم الآخر: «مماتاً في الجسد، ولكن محيى في الروح، الذي فيه أيضا ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن.» (1بط18:3-19‏) 
‏وهكذا كسر المسيح السبت حتى في موته، إذ ذهب وكرز للأرواح المحجوزة في سجن سبى خطاياها، بانتظار الفادي الذي ألقى عليهم ظل صليبه، فانفكت قيودهم، وقادهم صاعداً في موكب نصرته: «سبى سبياً وأعطى الناس عطايا.» (أف8:4) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يناير 2018)

*41:19  وَكَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي صُلِبَ فِيهِ بُسْتَانٌ وَفِي الْبُسْتَانِ قَبْرٌ جَدِيدٌ لَمْ يُوضَعْ فِيهِ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ.
​‏حملوا الجسد بين أيديهم، وساروا به، وهو الذي تسير الأفلاك والنجوم على هداه! من فوق رابية الجلجثة، انحدروا قليلآ حيث أعد يوسف بستانا ونحت فيه قبراً بوحي من الروح و بإلزام. ولم يدر آنئذ أنه وضع الأساس لأقدس بقعة على الأرض، لتبنى عليها أعظم كاتدرائيات العالم عبر كل العصرم والأزمان، ليؤمها شعوب الأرض طراً، وحيث يطرح على أعتابها الملوك تيجانهم، ويحنون الرؤوس والركب. لقد أراد يوسف قبراً لدفن موتاه! فصار قبرا لإعلان القيامة والحياة! وسواء في بستان جثيماني، حيث تألم متوجعاً، أو في بستان الجلجثة, حيث حمل لعنة الخطية في الجسد حتى القبر، فالمسيح يعيد في أذهاننا صورة أدم كيف خالف وهو في بستان الفردوس، وكيف حل عليه العقاب وحلت عليه وعلى أولاده لعنة الموت، وذلك تمهيداً للقيامة من البستان أيضاً التى بها أعاد آدم وبنيه إلى الفردوس مرة أخرى. 
«قبر جديد لم يوضع فيه أحد»: ‏مضادة كبرى، أن يستودع جسد الابن الوحيد في قبر, ليس لدى الإنسان وحسب، بل ولدى الملائكة، إذ حسبوها أيضاً مضادة أعظم من أن تحل: «لماذا تطلبن الحى بين الأموات.» (لو6:24) 
‏فإن كان ولا بد أذ يٌسند الجسد القدوس في قبر، فلا بد أذ يُخلى القبر من معناه، فلا يكون قبرا قط فيما كان وفيما سيكون، لأن الذي توسده هو قاهر الموت ومقيم الحياة! 
‏والذي لا تسعه السموات العلا، إن وسعه قبر فهو السماء الجديدة بعينها. 
‏وصخر الدهور، لا يسكن الصخور؛ وإن هو سكنها فهي قُدت من خلود. 
‏والجسد، بالرؤيا العتيقة، هو قسط المن، وهو هو لوحا العهد! فجسد «الكلمة» لا يعتريه لحد؛ وإن احتواه، فهو تابوت عهد الله الذي مقره السماء: «وانفتح هيكل الله في السماء، وظهر تابوت عهده فى هيكله.» (رؤ19:11) 
‏السلام للقبر, مخزن الحنطة، وأهراء الحياة، الذي اختزن فيه «يوسف» مؤونة الدنيا، ليسد عوز عجاف السنين لكل العالمين! 
‏السلام للقبر، الذي انهزمت فيه ظلمة الموت، وخرج النور ليضىء طريق الخلود. 
‏السلام للقبر، الذي احتجز الأطيات والحنوط, التي سقطت عن الجسد، فصنعت منها الكنيسة مسحة الروح والحياة، ليعبر بها أولادها نهر الموت، كعباءة إيليا التي سقطت عنه، ففلق بها أليشع الأردن، وعبر. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يناير 2018)

*42:19  فَهُنَاكَ وَضَعَا يَسُوعَ لِسَبَبِ اسْتِعْدَادِ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْقَبْرَ كَانَ قَرِيباً​
‏الآية اعتذارية عن عدم تقديم كل واجبات التكفين أو التجنيز. فعامل السرعة هو الذي حتم اختصار الإجراءات في تكريم الجسد، من جهة؛ وعامل السرعة بسبب اقتراب السبت، من جهة أخرى، هو الذي حتم اختيار هذا القبر الخاص بيوسف، كونه قريباً من الجلجثة، حيث الصليب. 
«هناك وضعا يسوع»: في سفر الأعمال يبرز «فعل الوضع في القبر» كمرادف حتمي لفعل القتل! فالموت لا يصبح موتاً إلا إذا أصبح الجسد موضوعاً في قبر: «... إذ حكموا عليه، ومع أنهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة للموت، طلبوا من بيلاطس أن يُقتل, ولما تتموا كل ما كُتب عنه, أنزلوه عن الخشبة, ووضعوه فى قبر» (أع27:13-29) 
‏يلاحظ القارىء في هذا الوصف المؤثر الحزين اللائم أن وضع الجسد في القبر، بالرغم من أنه تم على يدين حانيتين لصديقين مؤمنين: يوسف ونيقوديموس؛ إلا أن فعل الوضع في القبر كان في نظر القديس لوقا كاتب سف الأعمال، عملاً جحودياً وعدائياً من أمة اليهود التي خانت عريسها وقتلته، ثم دفنته بيديها! وكأن دفنه هو التكميل لشماتة موته. ولكن الدفن، في الوجه اللاهوتي، أعطى توكيداً لموته، وبالتال لاكتمال موجبات الفدية. 
‏لقد شدد المسيح على أن تكون هذه آيته التي يعطيها لجيل فاسق وشرير: «جيل شرير وفاسق، يطلب آية، ولا تُعطى له آية إلا آية يونان النبي. لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام, وثلاث ليال, هكذا يكون ابن الإنسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال» (مت39:12-40). ليى جزافا أن يقول المسيح «قلب الأرض»، لم يقل «تحت التراب» ولا «في باطن قبر» بل في «قلب الأرض» مشيراً إلى المركز الأعمق الذي يحتجز الأرواح، والذي انطلق هو إليه ليقوم برسالته التبشيرية في عالم الأرواح المحبوسة، على مستوى يونان الذي اتخذه المسيح مثلاً, عن قصد, بسب إرساليته بالمناداة لخلاص أهل نينوى. 
‏وهذا ما يراه القديس بولس في نزول المسيح إلى القبر بالجسد, مشيراً إلى نزول آخر على مستوى الكرازة: «إذ صعد إلى العلآء، سبى سبياً، وأعطى الناس عطايا، وأما أنه صعد، فما هو إلا أنه نزل أيضاً أولاً إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى. الذي نزل, هو الذي صعد أيضاً فوق جميع السموات لكي يملأ الكل» (أف8:4-10). وبهذا يحكم القديس بولس الربط اللاهوتي بين «نزول المسيح» إلى القبر بالجسد ومنه لنزول النفس إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى، وبين صعوده إلى أعلى السموات. فكما أنه، بنزوله، أفرغ من البشرية كل أوزار خزيها وعقوبتها حتى التراب؛ هكذا، بصعوده، ملأ الكل حتى إلى أعلى السمرات. ويلاحظ توكيد بولس الرسول على النزول أولاً، كسبب وعلة وقوة صعوده: «وأما أنه صعد,» فما هو إلا إنه نزل أيضاً أولاً». 
‏فسلام للقبر، محط «قلب» كل الأرض, محط «الأقسام السفلى». والجسد فيه مسجى، بانتظار تكميل الرسالة, بخروج المقيدين في الهاوية, المقيدين بالذل والحديد، المسبيين في ظلمة الخطية، والمأسورين منذ الدهر في الجحيم بقيود من له سلطان الموت. 
‏هوذا أشرق عليهم نور, فك أسرى الرجاء, وسبى سبي الجحيم، وصعد بهم كجبار، وهم في موكب نصرته، وعلى رؤوسهم فرح وابتهاج أبدي. 

تم الإصحاح التاسع عشر
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يناير 2018)

*الأصحاح العشرون​
وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِراً وَالظّلاَمُ بَاقٍ. فَنَظَرَتِ الْحَجَرَ مَرْفُوعاً عَنِ الْقَبْرِ. فَرَكَضَتْ وَجَاءَتْ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَإِلَى التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ وَقَالَتْ لَهُمَا: «أَخَذُوا السَّيِّدَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ وَلَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ». فَخَرَجَ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ وَأَتَيَا إِلَى الْقَبْرِ. وَكَانَ الاِثْنَانِ يَرْكُضَانِ مَعاً. فَسَبَقَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ بُطْرُسَ وَجَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ. وَانْحَنَى فَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً وَلَكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ. ثُمَّ جَاءَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ يَتْبَعُهُ وَدَخَلَ الْقَبْرَ وَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً. وَللْمِنْدِيلَ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ لَيْسَ مَوْضُوعاً مَعَ الأَكْفَانِ بَلْ مَلْفُوفاً فِي مَوْضِعٍ وَحْدَهُ. فَحِينَئِذٍ دَخَلَ أَيْضاً التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ وَرَأَى فَآمَنَ. لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ يَعْرِفُونَ الْكِتَابَ: أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. فَمَضَى التِّلْمِيذَانِ أَيْضاً إِلَى مَوْضِعِهِمَا. أَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَةً عِنْدَ الْقَبْرِ خَارِجاً تَبْكِي. وَفِيمَا هِيَ تَبْكِي انْحَنَتْ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ. فَنَظَرَتْ ملاَكَيْنِ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ جَالِسَيْنِ وَاحِداً عِنْدَ الرَّأْسِ وَالآخَرَ عِنْدَ الرِّجْلَيْنِ حَيْثُ كَانَ جَسَدُ يَسُوعَ مَوْضُوعاً. فَقَالاَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُمَا: «إِنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا سَيِّدِي وَلَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ». وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هَذَا الْتَفَتَتْ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ فَنَظَرَتْ يَسُوعَ وَاقِفاً وَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ. قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟ مَنْ تَطْلُبِينَ؟» فَظَنَّتْ تِلْكَ أَنَّهُ الْبُسْتَانِيُّ فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ قَدْ حَمَلْتَهُ فَقُلْ لِي أَيْنَ وَضَعْتَهُ وَأَنَا آخُذُهُ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا مَرْيَمُ!» فَالْتَفَتَتْ تِلْكَ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «رَبُّونِي» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ يَا مُعَلِّمُ. قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلَكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلَهِي وَإِلَهِكُمْ». فَجَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَأَخْبَرَتِ التّلاَمِيذَ أَنَّهَا رَأَتِ الرَّبَّ وَأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهَا هَذَا. وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ عَشِيَّةُ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ الأُسْبُوعِ وَكَانَتِ الأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةً حَيْثُ كَانَ التّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ فَفَرِحَ التّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوُا الرَّبَّ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ. كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا نَفَخَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «أقْبَلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ. مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ». أَمَّا تُومَا أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ حِينَ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ. فَقَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ». وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى للَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». وَآيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ قُدَّامَ تلاَمِيذِهِ لَمْ تُكْتَبْ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ. وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يناير 2018)

*مكان البشارة: بعد القيامة في أورشليم
رابعاً: القيامة أى «الحياة الجديدة»​
القيامة حدث يفوق التاريخ: 
1- القيامة من بين الأموات «بذات الجسد» الذي صُلب، وبجروحه، وبطعنة الحربة النافذة إلى القلب؛ هذا الفعل الذي أجراه المسيح في نفسه، هو فعل غريب على البشرية. وكلمة «القيامة » التي دخلت قاموس المسيحية، ليست أصلاً من كلمات بني آدم؛ إنها تختص بعمل لا يختص بالأرض ولا بأية خليقة، إن في السماء أو على الأرض. 
‏القيامة حدث هبط إلينا من السماء: «إن يؤلم المسيح يكن هو أول قيامة الأموات» (أع23:26)، ومفهومه يفوق العقل والحواس والمشاعر والتفكير وأعماق الضمير، لأنه يفوق اللحم والدم. إنه فعل خلقة جديدة في صميم الخلقة العتيقة، أضافت إلى الإنسان سواء في فكره أو كيانه بندا جديداً سماوياً. 
‏لذلك ينبغي أن يستعد الفكر الآن قبل أن نخوض في كيف ظهرت القيامة واستعلنت ورُتبت وسُمعت وجُست ولُمست، يلزمنا في هذا ذهن مستعد لقبول حقائق جديدة لا تقاس بأي حقائق أو قياسات سابقة في تاريخ الإنسان ومفهوهه, وإن كانت هي, في ذات الوقت, حقائق ليست وهمية أو تصورية أو رؤيوية بل حقائق واقعية يمكن أن تمسكها العين مسك اليد، وتلمسها اليد لمس اليد لليد, وتتحسسها كما تحس العظم واللحم. ولكن بالرغم من واقعيتها الصلبة فهي لا تمت إلى واقع الإنسان! 
‏لأنه يلزم أن نعرف من بولس الرسول أن هذا الذي يقوم من الموت هو جسد روحاني: «هكذا أيضأ قيامة الأموات، يُزرع في فساد ويُقام في عدم فساد، يُزرع في هوان ويُقام في مجد، يُزرع في ضعف ويُقام في قوة, يُزرع جسماً حيوانياً ويُقام جسماً روحانياً, يوجد جسم حيواني (أو نفساني) ويوجد جسم روحاني» (1كو42:15-44‏). والجسم الروحاني لا يقاس بعد بقياسات الجسم الحيواني؛ إنه يحتاج لعيون روحانية لكي تراه, أوعلى وجه الأصح, يحتاج إلى البعد الروحي في قياسات العين الترابية لكي ترى العين ما لم يكن في حيز طبيعتها. 
‏هذا من جانب الإنسان، أما من جانب المسيح المُقام، فقد أوضح القديس بطرس الرسول, بوصفه قد اختبر شخصياً, أن المسيح أُعطي من الله ألا يصير ظاهراً,  بمعنى أنه كان يُظهر ذاته بإرادته للذين انتخبهم ليكونوا شهود قيامته وليس للجميع: «هذا أقامه الله في اليوم الثالث وأُعطى أن يصير ظاهراً ليس لجميع الشعب بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم، لنا نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الأموات.» (أع40:10-41‏) 
‏والصعوبة كل الصعوبة هي بسبب سلطان الموت الذي استبد بوعي الإنسان أشد استبداد، حتى إنه ألقى ستاراً من الظلمة كثيفة العتامة على كل ما هو بعد الموت! فالموت تصور في شعور الإنسان ولاشعوره أنه العدم، عين العدم! هكذا تجبر الموت على وعي الإنسان وتسيطر ظلماً وعسفاً وكذبأ وبهتاناً. والسبب فى ذلك لا يُخفى على الإنسان الروحي. فالموت بحد ذاته عقوبة، وعقوبة الموت رسخت في كيان الإنسان كعقدة لا تُحل، وعقدة الموت لا يتخللها رجاء بالحياة، أي رجاء, وهكذا قتل الموت فكرة الحياة بعد الموت قتلاُ، وبدد مجد الروح وما للروح! لذلك أصبحت القيامة، وهي الحياة بعد الموت بكل ملء الحياة، داخلة في نطاق المستحيل لمن صدق الموت وعاش عقدته واستسلم لعقوبته: «ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي, من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت.» (رو24:7) 
‏لذلك نعود ونقول، إنه بالرغم من أن القيامة ظهرت علنا كحقيقة تُرى وتٌسمع وتُجس بملء الحواس وملء المشاعر، إلا أن عقدة الموت هزت الواقع المنظور والمحسوس هزا عنيفاً وحاولت بكل جهد أن تلغي المنظور إلغاءً، وأن تُدخل الواقع الحي المتكلم أمامها في دائرة الخيال عنوة وتجبرا:  
+ «فقال لهما يسوع لا تخافا...» (مت10:28)، مع أن المسيح نفسه كان قائما بشخصه تماماً كما كان! 
+ «ولكن بعضهم شكوا...» (مت17:28)، مع أن المسيح أراهم كل العلامات أنه هو هو!
+ «فخرجن سريعاً وهربن من القبر، لأن الرعدة والحيرة أخذتاهن, ولم يقلن لأحد شيئاً لأنهن كن خائفات.» (مر8:16) 
+ «فلما سمع أولئك أنه حي، وقد نظرته (المجدلية)، لم يصدقوا» (مر13:16)، مع أنه سبق وأخبرهم بكل ما سيحدث! 
+«وذهب هذان وأخبرا الباقين فلم يصدقوا ولا هذين» (مر13:16)، بالرغم من تكرار الشهادة! 
+ «أخيراَ ظهر للأحد عشر، وهم متكئون، ووبخ عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم, لأنهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام.» (مر14:16) 
+ «وإذ كن خائفات ومنكسات وجوههن إلى الأرض, قال لهن: لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات.» (لو5:24) 
+ «فقام بطرس وركض إلى القبر، فانحنى ونظر الأكفان موضوعة وحدها، فمضى متعجباً في نفسه مما كان» (لو12:24) 
+ «فقال لهما: أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الإيمان بجميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء، أما كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده» (لو25:24-26‏), حتى العقل وحتى القلب تقهقرا أمام حقيقة القيامة!! 
+ «وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم وقال لهم: سلام لكم، فجزعوا وخافوا وظنوا أنهم نظروا روحاً، فقال لهم: ما بالكم مضطربين ولماذا تخطر أفكار في قلوبكم, انظروا يدي ورجلي إني أنا هو, جسوني وانظروا فإن الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لى. وحين قال هذا أراهم يديه ورجليه, وبينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح ومتعجبون قال لهم: أعندكم ههنا طعام... فأخذ وأكل قدامهم.» (لو36:24-43) 
+ «ثم قال لتوما هات إصبعك إلى هنا وأبصر يدي, وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي, ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً.» (يو27:20) 
‏بهذا الجزع، والخوف، والرعدة, والحيرة وعدم الإيمان، والتعجب وعدم التصديق، بل والغباء وقساوة القلب، استقبل التلاميذ «القيامة»، ولهم في ذلك الحق، كل الحق، فهم أموات بالخطية وأولاد المائتين الذين ماتوا جيعاً، وعلى بكرة أبيهم, لا يعرفون إلا لغة الموت، أما ما هو بعد الموت فليس له لغة، وإن وُجدت فليس لها وعي يدركها.
‏كل هذا يجعلنا، حينها نتنرض لرواية القيامة التي حدثت على مستوى التاريخ، أن نتيقن أنها لا تمت إلى التاريخ بصلة. فالموت هو ختم نهاية التاريخ لكل إنسان, وليس من بعد الموت تاريخ لإنسان قط. فأن يقوم المسيح من الموت حياً بجسده، وبجروحه القاتلة وطعنة جنبه النافذة، يتكلم ويُحيي، ويكشف جروحه في يديه ورجليه وجنبه، ويأخذ يد توما ويضعها في مكان الحربة, فهنا حديث ما فوق التاريخ، وأحاسيس خاصة بجسد القيامة، ولغة الحياة الجديدة التي دخلت عالم الإنسان. 
‏إذأ، يتحتم على الإنسان الذي يريد أن يؤمن بالقيامة أن يبدأ يتعلم علم ما بعد الموت, وكلام ما فوق التاريخ، وحديث ما يخص الحياة الجديدة للانسان. وليس معقولاً قط أن يُفسح المجال هنا لناقد يقيس بقياساته العتيقة ما يخص الحياة الجديدة. 
‏كذلك على قارىء القيامة في الإنسانجيل الأربعة أن يستعد ليسمع متفرقات موقعة بغاية الصعوبة على التاريخ من الذين عاينوا وسمعوا وشهدوا، كل على قدر ما اتسع وعيه لإدراك هذا الحدث الجلل الفائق الإدراك الذي لا يمت للطبيعة البشرية بأية صلة. والقارىء إن وعى ذلك تماماً، وعى القيامة وهتف مع الكنيسة الأولى: السيح قام، بالحقيقة قام! 
2- ولكي نمهد للوعي المسيحي أن يدرك «القيامة»، يلزم بالأساس أن نضع في الاعتبار اننا في تعاملنا مع المسيح فنحن نواجه «الله ظهر في الجسد» (1تى16:3). فمعجزة المسيح العظمى هي الموت وليست القيامة، لأن السيح هو القيامة والحياة، وهو ابن الله المتعالي جداً عن مفهوم الموت، وحتى بعد تجسده لم يكن فيه خطية واحدة. ومعروف أن الموت هو عقوبة الخطية، فكيف يموت من هو القيامة والحياة، ومن هو المتعالي عن الموت، ومن هو بلا خطية قط؟ فكون المسيح يقبل أن يدخله الموت، فهذه هي معجزة الفداء, وقد استلزم منه أن يقبل الخطية، بمعنى أن يُحسب متعدياً حقيقياً ليتسنى للموت أن يدخله كعقوبة! دفع ثمنها بالفعل ومات وقُبر. ولكنه دفع ثمنها ليس عن نفسه بل من أجل الإنسان ليعفي الإنسان من الموت كعقوبة التعدي أو الخطية. 
‏الموت دخل إلى المسيح، فمات المسيح حقاً، وقُبر، وبقي ميتاً من الثالثة بعد ظهر الجمعة إلى فجر الأحد ما يقرب من 36 ساعة. ولكن لم يستطع الموت أن يتعامل مع جسد المسيح أكثر من انفصال النفس عن الجسد، بمعنى أنه لم يقرب الفساد خلية واحدة من الجسد: «لا تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً» (أع27:2‏), لأن الجسد كان في حراسة روح الحياة باستعداد القيامة. لذلك, فالمسيح مات ليقوم, ويقوم بذات الجسد في ملء كماله وجروحه عليه, وعلامات الموت صارت برهان وصدق القيامة. والقيامة صارت برهان وصدق التجسد «عن ابنه الذي صار من نسل داود من جهة الجسد، وتعين ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات.» (رو3:1-4) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (11 يناير 2018)

*‏صفحة المجد فى تاريخ الإنسان
انفتاح سفر الحياة الأبدية بقيامة المسيح من الأموات وجراحه عليه​
القديس يوحنا يكتب عن قصة القيامة التي عاصرها في أيامه، لكنيسة تعيش القيامة بالفعل على مدى ستين سنة سالفة، وعلى دراية بتاريخ حوادثها من واقع ثلاثة أناجيل. 
‏لذلك, لا نتوقع من القديس  يوحنا تدقيقات في السرد التاريخي. ولكنه يطرق المواقف البارزة التي رسخت في قلبه وذهنه، والتي فرضت عليه الإيمان بالقيامة فرضا، عن اقتناع جارف بدد الحزن المريع الذي خلفته حوادث الصلب، وأطاح بشعور الشك والخوف. لذلك جاءت تقاريره عن القيامة كرد حاسم للموت على الصليب بعذاباته. 
‏وكما هبطت حواد‏ث الآلام والموت في تصويراته لحوادث الصلب إلى مستوى العدم واليأس والتشتت والبؤس معاً للتلاميذ، ارتفعت تصويراته للقيامة في المقابل إلى مستوى الإيمان الكامل واليقين والتجمع والفرح لنفس التلاميذ. وهذا الانقلاب الجذري السريع في حياة التلاميذ، هو بحد ذاته برهان حاسم لصدق القيامة وقوة فاعليتها. 
‏محتويات الأصحاح العشرين
المنظر الأول عند القبر (18:1‏)
1- رؤبة القبر مفتوحاً 
‏( أ ) المجدلية في فجر الأحد تذهب إلى القبر، وتجده مفتوحاً، فتخبر التلاميذ. (1:20-2) 
‏( ب ) بطرس والتلميذ الأخر يركضان نحو القبر، ويجدان الأكفان واللفائف موضوعة بحرص. فيتعجب الأول ويؤمن الثاني (3:20-10) . 
2 ‏_ المسيح يظهر للمجدلية: 
‏( أ ) المجدلية تنظر داخل القبر، فتجد الملائكة. (11:20-13) 
‏( ب ) المسيح يظهر للمجدلية بجوار القبر، فتخطىء معرفته، ويلفت نظرها بأن يدعوها باسمها. والمجدلية تبشر التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب. (14:20-18) 
‏المنظر الثاني: في العلية والتلاميذ مجتمعون. 
1- فى مساء الأحد المسيح يظهر للتلاميذى ويحييهم، والتلاييذ يفرحون برؤية الرب. ثم يفتتح سفر الارساليات فى العالم. ويؤازرهم بنفخة الروح القدس وسلطان مفغرة الخطايا. (19:20-23) 
2 ‏_ المسيح يظهر خصيصا للأحد عشر من أجل توما في العلية.  
‏( أ ) توما كان غائباً عن الاجتماع الاول، ويرفض تصديق القيامة، ويرفض شهادة إخوته التلاميذ (24:20-25)
‏(ب) في الأحد الثاني الثانى (اليوم الثامن من القيامة)، المسيح يظهر للتلاميذ المجتمعين ومعهم توما، والمسيح يدعو توما أن يرى ويتحسس جروحه. توما يعلن المسيح رباً وإلهاً. والمسيح يطوب الذين آمنوا ولو يروا. (26:20-29) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يناير 2018)

*المنظر الأول: عند القبر
(1:20-18)​1 ‏_ رؤية القبر مفتوحاً فارغاً . (1:20-10). 
‏( أ ) المجدلية في فجر الأحد تذهب إلى القبر، فتجده مفتوحاً، فتخبر التلاميذ: (1:20-2). 
20:1  وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِراً وَالظّلاَمُ بَاقٍ. فَنَظَرَتِ الْحَجَرَ مَرْفُوعاً عَنِ الْقَبْرِ.​‏«أنا أحب الذين يحبونني، والذين يبكرون إلي يجدونني» ( أم17:8) 
«وفي أول الأسبوع»: وترجمتها الحرفية: وفي «الأول للسبت»، لأن السبت محسوب أنه تاج الأيام في التعبيرات العبرية، لذلك فكل أيام الأسبوع تُحسب من بعده، أي الأول للسبت يعني (الأحد)، الثاني للسبت يعني (الاثنين). وهكذا. فالسبت يحمل في طياته كل الأسبوع، حتى إن كلمة »السبت» قد تأتي بمعنى الأسبوع كله, ففي قول الفريسي المتفاخر بتقواه: «أصوم مرتين في الأسبوع» (لو18:12) تأتي كلمة «السبت» بمعنى الأسبوع كله، لأنه يحتويه بكرامته. 
‏وقد صار هذا الاصطلاح «أول الأسبوع» أي «الأحد» هو اليوم الذي كرمته القيامة فوق السبت وكل أيام الأسبوع. ويسميه الآباء القديسون اليوم «الثامن» أي يوم ما بعد الأسبوع, أي يوم ما فوق الزمان بالحساب الإنساني. لأنه يوم الرب. 
‏وهذا التعبير يأتي موازياُ لليوم الأول في الخليقة, الذي سُمى «الأسبوع» أي السبعة ايام للخليقة كلها من خلفه, أي بعده وقياساً عليه. ففي اليوم الاول قبل أن توجد الايام الأخرى بدأ الله الخلقة الاولى مبتدئاً: «ليكن نور» (تك3:1‏). هكذا في «أول» الأسبوع «الأحد» قام المسيح من الموت ليبدأ الخليقة الجديدة: «أنا هو نور العالم (الجديد)». 
‏«باكر والظلام باقي»: لم يهدأ لها بال ولم يغمض لها جفن. لقد أعدت الحنوط مع الزميلات المريمات بعد أن انقضى السبت, ثم باتت تنتظر الفجر، أسرعت أكثر من الباقيات, وكانت أول من ولج باب أورشليم الذي يطل على الجلجثة ... كان أملها الوحيد أن تطيب جسد من أسدى إليها الشفاء والمحبة, وما كانت تظن أنها ستسمع اسمها من فمه مرة أخرى، وتراه حياً بل وأكثر حياة. والذي يذوق محبة المسيح يستعذب سهر الليالى, والإسراع إليه والظلام باق. ولكن فوق كل شيء, يا لشجاعة تلك المرأة العجيبة! 
‏أين التلاميذ؟ أين بطرس والزمرة كلها؟ ألا يتراءى أحد عند القبر باكرأ إلا هذه المرأة؟ وهل للنساء السير في الظلام, واقتحام المخاطر، والتواجد عند القبر خارج أسوار المدينة؟ منذ أن صُلب الرب، والتلاميذ يلوذون بالصمت، وهم مشلولو الحركة, والخوف يعصف بهم من كل جانب. ولكن هذه النكسة التي تكشف عن فداحة عثرة الصليب، هي هي عينها التي تضاف إلى مجد القيامة «وقوتها»، التي استطاعت أن تغير مثل هذه الرعدة والجبانة إلى قمة الشجاعة والمجاهرة وفصاحة البشارة ، التي هدت أركان أعتى إمبراطورية ظهرت في التاريخ، ومعها سرطان الوثنية التي كانت تنخر في جسم البشرية كلها. 
‏إذا جمعنا ما يقوله القديس مرقس على ما يقوله القديس يوحنا فيما يخص ذهاب النسوة إلى القبر، تبرز الحقيقة؛ يقول القديس مرقس: «وباكراً جداً في أول الأسبوع أتين إلى القبر، إذ طلعت الشمس.» (مر2:16) 
‏واضح من رواية القديس مرقس، أن مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومة (أم القديس يوحنا) قمن من بيوتهن «باكراً جداً, والظلام باق» كقول القديس يوحنا. ولكن مريم المجدلية سبقتهن مسرعة إلى القبر، فوصلته سريعا قبل أن ينقشع الظلام تماماً، فتسجلت شهادتها أولاً وبمفردها في إنجيل القديس يوحنا، أما أم يعقوب وسالومة فوصلتا ببطء وكانت الشمس قد طلعت. وهكذا تبدو المجدلية الاولى دائماً بين التقيات. 
«فنظرت الحجر مرفوعاً عن القبر»:  
القديس يوحنا يتميز با ستخدامه الاصطلاح «مرفوعاً» بالنسبة للحجر الموضوع على فوهة القبر، تماما كما وصف فتحة القبر والحجر عليها في قصة لعازر: «وجاء إلى القبر، وكان مغارة، وقد وُضع عليه حجر، قال يسوع ارفعوا الحجر» (يو38:11-39‏). وهذا يوحي أن الحجر الموضوع على فوهة القبر يكون مستديراً، ساقطاً في مجرى محفور له، يلزم إما رفعه، أو دحرجته، حسب الإنسانجيل الأخرى. 
‏والحجر عادة يكون ثقيلاً ويلزم أكثر من رجل لدحرجته أو رفعه من مكانه، «من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر ... لأنه كان عظيماً جداً.» (مر3:16-4) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يناير 2018)

*المنظر الأول: عند القبر
(1:20-18)​1 ‏_ رؤية القبر مفتوحاً فارغاً . (1:20-10). 
‏( أ ) المجدلية في فجر الأحد تذهب إلى القبر، فتجده مفتوحاً، فتخبر التلاميذ: (1:20-2). 
20:1  وَفِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ جَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ بَاكِراً وَالظّلاَمُ بَاقٍ. فَنَظَرَتِ الْحَجَرَ مَرْفُوعاً عَنِ الْقَبْرِ.​‏«أنا أحب الذين يحبونني، والذين يبكرون إلي يجدونني» ( أم17:8) 
«وفي أول الأسبوع»: وترجمتها الحرفية: وفي «الأول للسبت»، لأن السبت محسوب أنه تاج الأيام في التعبيرات العبرية، لذلك فكل أيام الأسبوع تُحسب من بعده، أي الأول للسبت يعني (الأحد)، الثاني للسبت يعني (الاثنين). وهكذا. فالسبت يحمل في طياته كل الأسبوع، حتى إن كلمة »السبت» قد تأتي بمعنى الأسبوع كله, ففي قول الفريسي المتفاخر بتقواه: «أصوم مرتين في الأسبوع» (لو18:12) تأتي كلمة «السبت» بمعنى الأسبوع كله، لأنه يحتويه بكرامته. 
‏وقد صار هذا الاصطلاح «أول الأسبوع» أي «الأحد» هو اليوم الذي كرمته القيامة فوق السبت وكل أيام الأسبوع. ويسميه الآباء القديسون اليوم «الثامن» أي يوم ما بعد الأسبوع, أي يوم ما فوق الزمان بالحساب الإنساني. لأنه يوم الرب. 
‏وهذا التعبير يأتي موازياُ لليوم الأول في الخليقة, الذي سُمى «الأسبوع» أي السبعة ايام للخليقة كلها من خلفه, أي بعده وقياساً عليه. ففي اليوم الاول قبل أن توجد الايام الأخرى بدأ الله الخلقة الاولى مبتدئاً: «ليكن نور» (تك3:1‏). هكذا في «أول» الأسبوع «الأحد» قام المسيح من الموت ليبدأ الخليقة الجديدة: «أنا هو نور العالم (الجديد)». 
‏«باكر والظلام باقي»: لم يهدأ لها بال ولم يغمض لها جفن. لقد أعدت الحنوط مع الزميلات المريمات بعد أن انقضى السبت, ثم باتت تنتظر الفجر، أسرعت أكثر من الباقيات, وكانت أول من ولج باب أورشليم الذي يطل على الجلجثة ... كان أملها الوحيد أن تطيب جسد من أسدى إليها الشفاء والمحبة, وما كانت تظن أنها ستسمع اسمها من فمه مرة أخرى، وتراه حياً بل وأكثر حياة. والذي يذوق محبة المسيح يستعذب سهر الليالى, والإسراع إليه والظلام باق. ولكن فوق كل شيء, يا لشجاعة تلك المرأة العجيبة! 
‏أين التلاميذ؟ أين بطرس والزمرة كلها؟ ألا يتراءى أحد عند القبر باكرأ إلا هذه المرأة؟ وهل للنساء السير في الظلام, واقتحام المخاطر، والتواجد عند القبر خارج أسوار المدينة؟ منذ أن صُلب الرب، والتلاميذ يلوذون بالصمت، وهم مشلولو الحركة, والخوف يعصف بهم من كل جانب. ولكن هذه النكسة التي تكشف عن فداحة عثرة الصليب، هي هي عينها التي تضاف إلى مجد القيامة «وقوتها»، التي استطاعت أن تغير مثل هذه الرعدة والجبانة إلى قمة الشجاعة والمجاهرة وفصاحة البشارة ، التي هدت أركان أعتى إمبراطورية ظهرت في التاريخ، ومعها سرطان الوثنية التي كانت تنخر في جسم البشرية كلها. 
‏إذا جمعنا ما يقوله القديس مرقس على ما يقوله القديس يوحنا فيما يخص ذهاب النسوة إلى القبر، تبرز الحقيقة؛ يقول القديس مرقس: «وباكراً جداً في أول الأسبوع أتين إلى القبر، إذ طلعت الشمس.» (مر2:16) 
‏واضح من رواية القديس مرقس، أن مريم المجدلية ومريم أم يعقوب وسالومة (أم القديس يوحنا) قمن من بيوتهن «باكراً جداً, والظلام باق» كقول القديس يوحنا. ولكن مريم المجدلية سبقتهن مسرعة إلى القبر، فوصلته سريعا قبل أن ينقشع الظلام تماماً، فتسجلت شهادتها أولاً وبمفردها في إنجيل القديس يوحنا، أما أم يعقوب وسالومة فوصلتا ببطء وكانت الشمس قد طلعت. وهكذا تبدو المجدلية الاولى دائماً بين التقيات. 
«فنظرت الحجر مرفوعاً عن القبر»:  
القديس يوحنا يتميز با ستخدامه الاصطلاح «مرفوعاً» بالنسبة للحجر الموضوع على فوهة القبر، تماما كما وصف فتحة القبر والحجر عليها في قصة لعازر: «وجاء إلى القبر، وكان مغارة، وقد وُضع عليه حجر، قال يسوع ارفعوا الحجر» (يو38:11-39‏). وهذا يوحي أن الحجر الموضوع على فوهة القبر يكون مستديراً، ساقطاً في مجرى محفور له، يلزم إما رفعه، أو دحرجته، حسب الإنسانجيل الأخرى. 
‏والحجر عادة يكون ثقيلاً ويلزم أكثر من رجل لدحرجته أو رفعه من مكانه، «من يدحرج لنا الحجر عن باب القبر ... لأنه كان عظيماً جداً.» (مر3:16-4) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يناير 2018)

*2:20  فَرَكَضَتْ وَجَاءَتْ إِلَى سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَإِلَى التِّلْمِيذِ الآخَرِ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ وَقَالَتْ لَهُمَا: «أَخَذُوا السَّيِّدَ مِنَ الْقَبْرِ وَلَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ».​
‏جاءت إلى القبر مسرعة كأول زائر، وخرجت مسرعة كأول بشير، كانت السرعة إلى مستوى الركض تكشف عن مقدار اللهفة وشدة التأثر. ذهبت أولاً لبطرس، ومن هذا نستدل على أن مركز القديس بطرس لم يهتز بالرغم من السقطة التي وقع فيها قبل صياح الديك منذ 40 ساعة لا غير. وتكرار القول عن ذهاب المجدلية «إلى» سمعان بطرس، و«إلى» التلميذ الآخر يكشف عن أنهما كانا يقطنان كل واحد في بيت بعيداً عن الآخر. وكونها تختار هذين الاثنين من بين التلاميذ، يكشف عن التساوي في المركز الأول بين القديسين بطرس ويوحنا, ولكن من شهادة القديس مرقس الأنجيلي، يبدو أن تعيين اسم «بطرس» كان بواسطة ملاك (مر7:16). 
«أخذوا السيد من القبر، ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه»: هذا التقرير يكشف عن أن المجدلية، إما اكتفت برؤيتها الحجر مرفوعاً عن فم القبر كدلالة على أن الجسد رُفع أيضاً من القبر، سواء بيد اليهود، أو بيد آخرين ليضعوه في المكان الأليق؛ وإما أنها تحققت وهي عند القبر أن الجسد فعلاً كان مرفوعاً وغير موجود. والاحتمال الأول هو الأكثر توقعاً. 
‏وقولها «لسنا نعلم» بالجمع، يفيد أن آخرين يشاركونها هذا التقرير، فربما أن النسوة كن قد حضرن أيضاً وشاركنها فى اكتشاف الحجر مرفوعاً. 
‏و يا له من تعبير غاية في الوقار: «أخذوا السيد»، أي الرب, وهو ينم عن احساس عميق بأن المسيح لا يزال, بعد مأساة الصلب والإهانة والموت والدفن, هو السيد الأكرم والمتعالى, انها المحبة الصادقة, هي التي تصور للعين والقلب كل ما هو عظيم ومجيد لمن تحبه النفس؛ والقول الشائع هنا صحيح: «‏وعين الحب (الرضى)، عن كل عيب كليلة». 
‏ولكن إذا عدنا إلى شهادة بقية النسوة وبقية شهادة المجدلية، ننتهي إلى حقيقة راسخة مرئية رؤى العين، لخصها القديس لوقا عن لسان تلميذى عمواس في إنجيله في آية واحدة: «بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا، إذ كن باكراً عند القبر. ولما لم يجدن جسده، أتين قائلات إنهن رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا إنه حي» (لو22:24-23)؛  ... ثم يكمل شهادة النسوة بشهادة بعض التلاميذ قائلاً: «ومضى قوم من الذين معنا (يقصد بطرس ويوحنا)، إلى القبر، فوجدوا هكذا كما قالت أيضاً النساء، وأما هو فلم يروه.» (لو24:24) 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء في آخر الآية القول: «وأما هو فلم يروه» الذي يفيد أن النسوة رأينه كما قرر القديس متى: «وفيما هما منطلقتان (مريم المجدلية ومريم الأخرى) لتخبرا تلاميذه، إذا يسوع لاقاهما وقال سلام لكما. فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه وسجدتا له.» (مت9:28 ‏) 
‏لذلك ينبغي لنا أن نفحص جيداً، وبتمعن، في تقرير المجدلية الذي قدمه إنجيل يوحنا باختصار زائد: «أخذوا السيد من القبر، ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه»، إذ نلاحظ أنها لم تكن تبكي، بل قدمت تقريرها بعد أن قطعت المسافة كلها ركضا. إذن, فهي كانت مفعمة بمشاعر صاحية يحدوها نوع من الأمل، فلما فقدته عادت إلى القبر الفارغ تبكي. 
‏ثم لينتبه القارىء لحركتين تحملان معهما إحساسأ قوياً بأن شيئاً هاما وخطيرا قد حدث، ركض المجدلية لتخبر بطرس ويوحنا، ثم ركض بطرس ويوحنا بالتالي لاستطلاع الأمر، ثم ركض يوحنا بالذات ركضا فائقا ليسبق. هذا الركض اللاهث المتلهف لمعرفة ما حدث، يحمل معنى الأمل الذي كان شبه نائم في أعماق وجدانهم جميعا: هل قام الرب؟ وأين هو؟ القبر الفارغ وحده, أي عدم وجود الجسد لم يقنع المجدلية، ولم يقنع بطرس كدليل على قيامة الرب، إنهم كانوا يبحثون عن دليل آخر للقيامة. فالمجدلية تعلق على ما بعد القبر الفارغ: «أين وضعوه»، إنها تبحث عما سيب الفراغ للقبر. أما بطرس، فبعد أن نظر القبر الفارغ, وحتى الأكفان نفسها موضوعة وحدها, لم يفهم شيئاً، فالقيامة عنده كانت تحتاج إلى دليل أخر: «فقام بطرس وركض إلى القبر، فانحنى، ونظر الأكفان موضوعة وحدها، فمضى متعجبا في نفسه مما كان.» (لو12:24) 
‏إذاً، نفهم من هذا جيداً، أن القبر الفارغ وحده وحتى الأكفان التي وُجدت كما هي ملفوفة بلفتها، والجسد منسحب منها، ومنديل الرأس في موضع الرأس وليس بداخله الرأس، لم تكن كافية لتكون العامل الأساسي للايمان بالقيامة, إذا استثنينا إيمان القديس يوحنا، وهو الوحيد الذي رأى القبر فارغاً والأكفان وحدها «فأمن». 
أي أن القيامة استعلنت من خلال ظهور الرب نفسه. ولمن ظهر أولاً وكان أكثر ظهوراً؟ إلا لمن كانت المحبة تتأجج في قلبها تأججاً: «الذي يحبني ... أحبه وأظهر له ذاتي.» (21:14) 
‏أما «إيمان» القديس  يوحنا بالقيامة مباشرة قبل أن يظهر له المسيح شخصياً، كالمجدلية، فهو نموذج الإيمان الأعلى غير القائم على العيان (النقيض الشديد لإيمان توما). وايمان القديس يوحنا هو الذي استلمته الكنيسة كلها كميراث رسول فائق القدر، وعليه نحن نعيش الآن: «الذي وان لم تروه تحبونه, ذلك وإن كنتم لا ترونه الآن، لكن تؤمنون, فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُنطق به، ومجيد» (1بط8:1)؛ «طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا.» (يو29:2) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يناير 2018)

*(ب) بطرس والتلميذ الآخر يركضان نحو القبر, ويجدان الأكفان واللفائف موضوعة بحرص, فيتعجب الأول, ويؤمن الثاني. (3:20-10)
20:3   فَخَرَجَ بُطْرُسُ وَالتِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ وَأَتَيَا إِلَى الْقَبْرِ​‏التعبير يوحي بأن كل منهما خرج من بيته في طريقه إلى القبر، فتلاقيا في الطريق، وتابعا الركض معاً نحو القبر.  هنا في هذا الموضع، يكشف لنا القديس لوقا في إنجيله عن كيف استقبل التلاميذ عمومأ رسالة المجدلية بفتور ممزوج بعدم التصديق، والتقليل من انفعال المجدلية ومن معها إلى درجة الإتهام بالهذيان: «... اللواتي قلن هذا للرسل، فتراءى كلامهن لهم كالهذيان، ولم يصدقوهن.» (لو10:24-11) 
‏ولكن يخص إنجيل القديس لوقا بطرس من دون التلاميذ بمراجعة موقفه بسرعة، وقيامه وذهابه للقبر راكضاً، كما جاء في إنجيل القديس يوحنا: «فقام بطرس وركض إلى القبر» (لو12:24). ولكن في موضع آخر من رواية القديس لوقا وحينما يروي بشارة النسوة على لسان تلميذي عمواس، نستشف أن بطرس لم يذهب وحده إلى القبر هكذا: «بل بعض النساء منا حيرتنا، إذ كن باكراً عند القبر ولما لم يجدن جسده، أتين قائلات: إنهن رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا إنه حي. ومضى قوم من الذين معنا إلى القبر، فوجدوا هكذا، كما قالت أيضاً النساء، وأما هو فلم يروه.» (لو22:24-24) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يناير 2018)

*4:20   وَكَانَ الاِثْنَانِ يَرْكُضَانِ مَعاً. فَسَبَقَ التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ بُطْرُسَ وَجَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ.​
عن قصد واصرار وللفت نظر القارىء، يسجل القديس يوحنا لنفسه هذا السيق، ومخطىء من يقول بعامل السن، أن هذا شاب وذاك متقدم في السن، فالآيات القادمة تخطىء مثل هذا الزعم, لأن السرعة في الجري لو كانت من رعونة الشباب، ما تأخر يوحنا عامداً ولم يدخل القبر، إذ ترك هذا السبق لبطرس توقيرا واحتراماً للسن. 
‏إذاً فالسبب واحد ووحيد هو أن يوحنا هو: «التلميذ الذي يحبه يسوع». وهذا قصد القديس يوحنا أن يوحي به للقارىء ليفهمه. فمحبة المسيح له جعلت له أجنحة يطير بها أكثر من أن يجري, هذا لم ينسه القديس يوحنا قط، فقد كان يومأ فريداً وساعة فريدة في حياته. وليفهم القارىء أن القديس يوحنا أخفى اسمه واستبدله بـ «التلميذ الذي يحبه يسوع»‏، وعلى مستوى إنجيله كله يبرهن على صدق دعواه. وهنا, فأن يسبق يوحنا بطرس فهذه مسألة تعبر عما تفعله المحبة. فالذي يريد أن يجري إلى المسيح ويسبق، تلزمه قوة المحبة. أما لماذا يصر القديس يوحنا أن يسجل لنفسه هذا التفوق على بطرس, فهو لكي يوحي للقارىء أيضاً تلميحا لماذا اختاره المسيح ليسلمه أمه، وليس بطرس. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يناير 2018)

*5:20  وَانْحَنَى فَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً وَلَكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ.​
‏كان المكان الذي يوضع فيه الجسد في غرفة منخفضة نوعاً ما عن الغرفة الخارجية للقبر حيث كانت تجتمع النسوة للتحنيط والبكاء؛ فكان على الواقف خارج غرفة الجسد أن ينحني على فتحة الباب لينظر ما بداخل غرفة الدفن حيث الجسد يكون مسجى على مصطبة. 
‏أما كون يوحنا لم يدخل، فهذا قطعاً ليس لعامل الخوف أو الرهبة أوالنجاسة من لمس القبر, كما يقول بعض الشراح؛ ولكن لأن بطرس كان قد وصل، فأعطاه الفرصة ليكتشف الأمر أولاً. والذي يوضح ذلك، أن فعل «نظر» ‏الذي استخدمه القديس يوحنا في تعبيره عن استطلاعه لما في داخل القبر جاء باليونانية (      )‏، ويفيد النظرة العابرة البسيطة من بعد. أما الفعل الذي استخدمه لاستطلاع بطرس لما دخل القبر فهو (     )‏، ويفيد التطلع مع التأمل الفاحص عن قرب. وما نشأ عن اختلاف النظرتين: البسيطة والمتعمقة، أن بطرس استطاع أن يرى منديل الرأس الذي كان داخلا على بعد, أما يوحنا فلميتره. 
‏وكل هذه الدقة في وصف القديس يوحنا لحاد‏ث د‏خولهما القبر، كانت بسبب انطباع هذه ‏الحوادث بشدة في ذهن القديس يوحنا وهو يصفها من واقع حضورها في ذهنه، الذي لم يفارقه أكثر من ستين سنة!! 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء أن الفكر الذي كان طاغياً على كل من بطرس ويوحنا، والذي دعاهما إلى الجري ودخول القبر والفحص, كان بسبب رواية المجدلية أن: «السيد أخذوه». فكان السؤال الذي يفتشون عن جواب له هو: هل الجسد قد أُخذ من القبر فعلاً؟ وكيف؟ ومن هم الذين تجرأوا على ذلك؟ 
‏ولعل رواية القديس. يوحنا هذه، وكيف ابتدأ بخبر: «أخذوا السيد، ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه»، بالرغم من أنها جاءت معطلة للتفكير في القيامة، فقصد الروح القدس والوحي منها كان هو فحص القيامة فحصاً متأنياً؛ لا يبدأ من الصفر فقط بل ومن تحت الصفر. فهذا الخبر السلبي: «أخذوا السيد، ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه»، هو فرض تكذيب القيامة، من هذا المستوى بدأ القديسان بطرس ويوحنا معاً يفحصان موضوع القيامة حتى انتهى بهما الأمر إلى يقين الظهور الإلهي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يناير 2018)

*5:20  وَانْحَنَى فَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً وَلَكِنَّهُ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ.​
‏كان المكان الذي يوضع فيه الجسد في غرفة منخفضة نوعاً ما عن الغرفة الخارجية للقبر حيث كانت تجتمع النسوة للتحنيط والبكاء؛ فكان على الواقف خارج غرفة الجسد أن ينحني على فتحة الباب لينظر ما بداخل غرفة الدفن حيث الجسد يكون مسجى على مصطبة. 
‏أما كون يوحنا لم يدخل، فهذا قطعاً ليس لعامل الخوف أو الرهبة أوالنجاسة من لمس القبر, كما يقول بعض الشراح؛ ولكن لأن بطرس كان قد وصل، فأعطاه الفرصة ليكتشف الأمر أولاً. والذي يوضح ذلك، أن فعل «نظر» ‏الذي استخدمه القديس يوحنا في تعبيره عن استطلاعه لما في داخل القبر جاء باليونانية (      )‏، ويفيد النظرة العابرة البسيطة من بعد. أما الفعل الذي استخدمه لاستطلاع بطرس لما دخل القبر فهو (     )‏، ويفيد التطلع مع التأمل الفاحص عن قرب. وما نشأ عن اختلاف النظرتين: البسيطة والمتعمقة، أن بطرس استطاع أن يرى منديل الرأس الذي كان داخلا على بعد, أما يوحنا فلميتره. 
‏وكل هذه الدقة في وصف القديس يوحنا لحاد‏ث د‏خولهما القبر، كانت بسبب انطباع هذه ‏الحوادث بشدة في ذهن القديس يوحنا وهو يصفها من واقع حضورها في ذهنه، الذي لم يفارقه أكثر من ستين سنة!! 
‏وليلاحظ القارىء أن الفكر الذي كان طاغياً على كل من بطرس ويوحنا، والذي دعاهما إلى الجري ودخول القبر والفحص, كان بسبب رواية المجدلية أن: «السيد أخذوه». فكان السؤال الذي يفتشون عن جواب له هو: هل الجسد قد أُخذ من القبر فعلاً؟ وكيف؟ ومن هم الذين تجرأوا على ذلك؟ 
‏ولعل رواية القديس. يوحنا هذه، وكيف ابتدأ بخبر: «أخذوا السيد، ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه»، بالرغم من أنها جاءت معطلة للتفكير في القيامة، فقصد الروح القدس والوحي منها كان هو فحص القيامة فحصاً متأنياً؛ لا يبدأ من الصفر فقط بل ومن تحت الصفر. فهذا الخبر السلبي: «أخذوا السيد، ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه»، هو فرض تكذيب القيامة، من هذا المستوى بدأ القديسان بطرس ويوحنا معاً يفحصان موضوع القيامة حتى انتهى بهما الأمر إلى يقين الظهور الإلهي. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يناير 2018)

*6:20   ثُمَّ جَاءَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ يَتْبَعُهُ وَدَخَلَ الْقَبْرَ وَنَظَرَ الأَكْفَانَ مَوْضُوعَةً.​
‏كان دخول بطرس سريعاً جريئاً تحمله اللهفة لمعرفة كيف «سُرق» الجسد، ولكن بدخوله داخل غرفة الدفن, وهي مظلمة بطبيعة الحال, استلزم منه نظرة فاحصة متأملة؛ فأخذ يجول ببصره وبكل انتباه واعمال التفكير والذكاء والملاحظة، فللحال اصطدم بالحقيقة شبه العظمى أن اللفائف التي كُفن بها الجسد هي هى، وموضوعة في مكانها. إذاً فالجسد لم يُسرق؛ هذه هي الحقيقة الأولى التي كانت تهم الراوي في روايته، لتفتح مجرى القيامة قبل استعلانها بظهور المسيح قائماً من الموت. وهنا نفى كل تفكير في أي شيء غير القيامة. 
‏وكلمة «اللفائف موضوعة»، وبعد ذلك في الآية القادمة: «والمنديل ... ملفوفاً في موضع وحده»، هو وصف يختص بنفي إمكانية السرقة نفياً قاطعاً، لأن اللفائف كانت بحسب كلمة «موضوعة»، والمنديل بحسب كلمة «ملفوفاً في موضع وحده»، وليس مع اللفائف بل «ملفوفاً وحده»، هذا الوضع في جملته يصور الجسد كيف كان راقداً مسجى، ثم انسحب من داخل اللفائف دون أن يفقدها نظامها التي كانت ملفوفة به حول الجسد. هذا المنظر، بحد ذاته، يذهل العقل الذي عبر عنه في إنجيل القديس لوقا: «فمضى متعجبا في نفسه مما كان». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 يناير 2018)

*7:20  وَالْمِنْدِيلَ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ لَيْسَ مَوْضُوعاً مَعَ الأَكْفَانِ بَلْ مَلْفُوفاً فِي مَوْضِعٍ وَحْدَهُ.​
‏كان وضع المنديل مكملاً لشكل الجسد كما كان مسجى سابقاً؛ فهو لم يفك من حول الرأس ليُرفع مع اللفائف, ولا اللفائف فُكت من مكانها ومن لفتها حول الجسد. كان المنظر ينطق نطقا بأن الجسد غادر الكفن ... لقد طرح أردية الموت لبني الموت، ليلبس النور كالثوب (مز2:104)، وخلع أثواب الجسد ليلبس الجلال (مز1:93). لم تفكه يد بشر, ولا يد سارق، بل انفك هو من الكفن، كما دخل العلية والأبواب مغلقة!! ألم يقل سابقاً: «أنتم من أسفل أما أنا فمن فوق» (يو23:8)!! 
‏لقد وقف تفكير بطرس عند حد استحالة سرقة الجسد, بدليل الأكفان الموضوعة في مكانها, ولكن لم يتقدم إلى فكر القيامة الذي يحتم الإعتقاد بالحياة التي لا تخضع لقوانين هذه الحياة. وبهذا انحصر في لغز يصعب حلة.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يناير 2018)

*8:20  فَحِينَئِذٍ دَخَلَ أَيْضاً التِّلْمِيذُ الآخَرُ الَّذِي جَاءَ أَوَّلاً إِلَى الْقَبْرِ وَرَأَى فَآمَنَ.​
‏رأى يوحنا ما رأى بطرس، اللفائف الموضوعة والمنديل بعيدا عنها موضوعاً بحرص وحده، وكل شيء في ترتيب ونسق طبيعي، ولا علامة لأي يد تدخلت في خروج الجسد من الكفن. ولكن الصمت عند بطرس والتعجب مما كان، ارتفع عند يوحنا إلى حد «الإيمان» ولكن ليس بالقيامة، وإلا لكان الأنجيل قد ذكر ذلك بوضوح، ولكن «الإيمان» كان بأن شيئاً قد تم!! وإن نور فجر هذا الايمان العريض بالمسيح كان يحوى فيه بصيص تكميل وعد المسيح. ولكن إلى هنا توقف الإيمان عند يوحنا بانتظار استعلان أكثر. على كل حال, لم يكن غبيا كتلميذي عمواس، أو بطيء الايمان بالقلب، فقد تسحبت عليه أنوار القيامة، ولكن من بعد. القديس يوحنا يقدم اختباره للايمان دون أن يرى؛ هو إيمان، ولكن لا يجزم القديس يوحنا أنه إيمان مباشر بالقيامة، بل كان ممهدا لها بكل تأكيد. القديس يوحنا نعرفه بعد ذلك في حادثة صيد السمك بعد القيامة، كيف عرف الرب تلقائياً دون الأخرين، «إنه الرب». هو حدس إلهامي أكثر منه تحقيق رؤيا أو إدراك نظر. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يناير 2018)

*9:20  لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ يَعْرِفُونَ الْكِتَابَ: أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَقُومَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.​
‏ها يقدم القديس يوحنا حقيقة جوهرية، وهي أن الأسفار المقدسة بالرغم من النبوات المرشدة والهادية إلى حقيقة المسيح لم تكن هي القائد للتلاميذ للتعرف على القيامة، بل الحوادث المتتابعة هي التي ألمعت في ذهنهم، وأعطت للأسفار المقدسة فرصة لفرض ذاتها: الحجر المرفوع من على القبر، القبر الفارغ، بشارة المجدلية والنسوة، الأكفان الموضوعة بمفردها وبنظام؛ هذا كله في الحقيقة يوضح لنا بأجلى بيان أن التلاميذ لم يكونوا قط مستعدين لتقبل القيامة، ولم يكن في ذهنهم أي تمهيد من واقع الأسفار المقدسة، مما يفيد أن القيامة كحدث فائق اقتحمت مجالهم الفكري اقتحاماً، وفرضت ذاتها عليهم كموضوع إيمان. 
‏والقديس يوحنا كان دقيقأ وواضحاً وصريحاً في ذكر ضعف إيمان التلاميذ وتباطؤ ذهنهم في قبول هذه الحقيقة: «لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب أنه ينبغي أن يقوم من الأموات». وهذا بدوره يوضح لنا منتهى صدق القيامة بحد ذاتها، فهي حدث إلهي دخل إلى عالم التلاميذ عنوة، وبدون تمهيد، ولا باستعداد سابق. كما كشف لنا هذا التباطؤ الشديد أن كل الشهود، شهود العيان بدون إيمان، صمتوا جميعا. ولكن، للأسف الشديد، فإن صراحة الأنجيل في سرد نقط ضعف إيمان التلاميذ وبطء قبولهم لحقيقة الإيمان، اتحذه بعض النقاد والهراطقة والمقاومين للايمان المسيحي كمحاولة لمهاجة القيامة ونفي حدوثها. وهكذا يتبين للقارىء، كيف أن نقط القوة في استعلان الحق الإلهي تتحول عند المحرومين من نور النعمة إلى نقط ضعف، وأن أسباب الإيمان الشديدة الصدق تصير عند الفاقدين للبصيرة الروحية، أسباب هزء وتجديف ومقاومة. 
«يعرفون الكتاب»: القديس يوحنا هنا لا يشير إلى مجمل الأسفار، بل إلى كتاب واحد بالذات، وغالباً يقصد المزمور السادس عشر، وهو الذي استشهد به القديس بطرس الرسول بعد الخمسين: «لذلك فرح قلبي وابتهجت روحي. جسدي أيضاً يسكن مطمئناً. لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية. لن تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً.» (مز9:16-10) 
‏ويعلق بطرس الرسول في سفر الأعمال على هذا النص، موضحاً بشدة أنه نص نبوة القيامة بالدرجة الاول هكذا: «أيها الرجال الإخوة يسوغ أن يُقال لكم جهاراً عن رئيس الآباء داود, إنه مات، ودُفن, وقبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم، فإذ كان نبياً وعلم أن الله حلف له بقسم أنه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد، ليجلس على كرسيه، سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح, أنه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية, ولا رأى جسده فساداً. فيسوع هذا، أقامه الله، ونحن جميعاً شهود لذلك (29:2-32) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يناير 2018)

*10:20  فَمَضَى التِّلْمِيذَانِ أَيْضاً إِلَى مَوْضِعِهِمَا.​
‏واضح أن لكل منهما موضعه، أو خاصته, كما جاءت فى اليوناية. يوحنا إلى بيته الخاص مع القديسة العذراء مريم، والقديس بطرس في العلية مع التلاميذ في بيت يوحنا مرقس. و يعطينا القديس مرقس صورة حزينة يخيم عليها اليأس لهؤلاء التلاميذ المجتعين في العلية مع كل الذين من خاصتهم هكذا: «‏فذهبت هذه، وأخبرت الذين كانوا معه (مع يسوع)، وهم ينوحون ويبكون.» (مر10:16) 
‏هذا هو منظر التلاميذ قبل القيامة. وحتى بعد أن رأوا الحجر مدحرجا والقبر فارغاً واللفائف موضوعة في مكانها، ذهبوا إلى مواضعهم صامتين, وحتى المحبوبة بقيت عند القبر الفارغ تبكي 

*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يناير 2018)

*2- المسيح يظهر للمجدلية: (11:20-18).
‏( أ ) المجدلية تنظر داخل القبر فتجد الملائكة: (11:20-13).
11:20   أَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَكَانَتْ وَاقِفَةً عِنْدَ الْقَبْرِ خَارِجاً تَبْكِي. وَفِيمَا هِيَ تَبْكِي انْحَنَتْ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ.​
‏الإنسانجيل الثلاثة تتفق في ذكر زيارة واحدة لمريم المجدلية إلى القبر، والقديس يوحنا هو الذى ينفرد بذكر الزيارة الاولى التي تمت باكراً جداً، ثم يذكر الزيارة الثانية ببيانات أوفى؛ والقصد هو توضيح تدرج استعلان القيامة خطوة خطوة، بكل دقة. 
‏وهذا التدرج نلاحظه أيضاً في سياق الرواية هكذا: 
1-	المجدلية ترى الحجر مرفوعأ والقبر فارغاُ، فتقول: «أخذوا السيد».
2-	يوحنا يرى أولاً الأكفان موضوعة ولم يدخل. 
3-	بطرس يرى اللفائف وحدها ومنديل الرأس وحده, فيتقدم خطوة  أن الجسد لم يُؤخذ. 
4-	يوحنا يرى أيضاُ كل هذا، فيؤمن. 
‏كذلك نرى التدرج الذي يعتني القديس يوحنا بتسجيله للقيامة في استخدامه ثلا ثة أفعال مختلفة لفعل «يرى»، بالنسبة ليوحنا أولاً, ثم بطرس ثانياً, ثم يوحنا ثالثاً: 
1-	فيوحنا أولاً نظر الأكفان موضوعة, نظرة بسيطة عابرة. 
2-	بطرس ثانياُ نظر الأكفان والمنديل، نظرة تأملية فاحصة.
3-	ويوحنا ثالثاً رأى فآمن، وهي نظرة تصديق وإيمان. 
واضح أن المجدلية بعد أن أخبرت بطرس ويوحنا, تبعتهم هي أيضاً إلى القبر، وربما تركض أيضاً، إذ لما خرج التلميذان من القبر كانت المجدلية خارجاً. أما التلميذان فخرجا من القبر، وذهبا، كل في طريقه، وكأن القبر لم يعد فيه ما يحل لغز المسيح طالما ليس فيه الجسد. أما المجدلية فتشبثت بالقبر ولم تغادره، وكأنها تطالب القبر أن يحل لغز نفسه, وتستعطفه ببكائها أن رجاءها كان لا يزال منعقدا عليه. ويعبر القديس أغسطينوس عن وقفتها هذه هكذا: (إن ضعف طبيعتها والمشاعر الجياشة في قلبها سمرتها في المرضعا). 
‏لم تحاول الدخول إلى غرفة الدفن ولكنها تشجعت وانحنت أيضاً لتنظر هي الأخرى. إنه وحي الروح فيها، وقد اجتذبها نور السماء من داخل القبر. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يناير 2018)

*12:20  فَنَظَرَتْ ملاَكَيْنِ بِثِيَابٍ بِيضٍ جَالِسَيْنِ وَاحِداً عِنْدَ الرَّأْسِ وَالآخَرَ عِنْدَ الرِّجْلَيْنِ حَيْثُ كَانَ جَسَدُ يَسُوعَ مَوْضُوعاً.​
«يا جالساً على الكروبيم أشرق... أيقظ جبروتك وهلم لخلاصنا.» (مز1:80-2) 
‏هذه أول مرة يذكر فيها القديس يوحنا شيئاً عن ظهور فعلي للملائكة. 
‏وضع الملاكين هنا في غاية الأهمية اللاهوتية، لأنه يمثل مطابقة لما نصت عليه التوراة في مكان الحضرة الإلهية من الشاروبيم فوق غطاء التابوت المسمى: «كرسي الرحمة» أو «الغفران»: «فاصنع كروبا واحداً على الطرف من هنا، وكروباً آخر على الطرف من هناك... وأنا أجتمع بك هناك, وأتكلم معك من على الغطاء, من بين الكروبين اللذين على تابوت الشهادة بكل ما أوصيك به.» (خر19:25-22) 
‏وهنا وضع الملاكين على طرفي مصطبة القبر حيث كان الجسد موضوعاً، يشير إشارات بليغة إلى مركز الجسد الإلهي المسجى بمفهوم الحضرة الإلهية، وإلى قداسة المكان على المستوى العالي كموضع الحضرة الإلهية؛ كما يشير إلى أن القبر صار بمفهوم تابوت العهد الجديد بلا نزاع, ليى في مكانه ومظهره، لأنه فارغ، ولكن في معناه. فمن القبر استعلنت القيامة التي هي الركن والسند للايمان المسيحي، واستعلن المسيح ابن الله. أما جلوس الملاكين وليس وقوفهما فهو يشير إلى انتهاء نوبتهما في الحراسة، بعد أن قام المسيح وغادر القبر. فمجرد وجودها جالسين عند طرفي القبر هو بمثابة إشارة، أول إشارة, بالقيامة. وبالفعل كان الملاكان, أو الرجلان الإلهيان بحسب إنجيل القديس لوقا, أول من أعلن القيامة: «لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات؟ ليى هو ههنا لكنه قام» (لو5:24-6)
ولكن في إنجيل القديس يوحنا كان عمل الملاكين هو تحديد مكان وضع الجسد، «واحداً عند الرأس والأخر عند الرجلين». وهذا التحديد الملائكي هو بحد ذاته شهادة فائقة ليقين موت الرب ويقين الدفن. إنه ختم تصديق لكل رواية ما بعد الصليب، وبالتالي إشارة صامتة ولكن دامغة أنه قام. لقد كان عمل الملاكين هو استعلان سر القبر وسر القيامة، الأمور التي فاقت قدرة بطرس والآخرين، ثم تحويل البكاء والعويل إلى بشارة وتهليل. 
‏وكان ظهور الملاكين في قبر المسيح، كحراس سمائيين، ردا حاسماً دامغاً على القول أنهم أخذوه ولسنا نعلم أين وضعوه، بل تبكيتا وتقريعا مرا على اليهود الذين حاولوا أن يشيعوا هذا الإدعاء. 
‏لقد اعتنى القديس يوحنا أن يوضح، بالبرهان السمائي، إلى أي مدى كان الجسد والقبر في حوزة السماء وحراسة جبابرة الأرواح العليا. 
وإن وجود الملاكين في قبر المسيح هو مصداق وفاق لقول المسيح ليبلاطس: «مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم» (يو36:18‏). فهوذا الجنود يحرسون جسد رب الجنود. لقد رافقوه في ميلاده (لو13:2)، وفي تجربته (مت11:4)، وفي جثسيماني (لو43:22‏) )، وفي قبره وفي قيامته وفي صعوده (أع10:1)!!. 
‏السلام للقبر مهبط الملائكة وبيت النور، الموضع الذي انطلقت منه بشرى الحياة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (23 يناير 2018)

*
13:20   فَقَالاَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُمَا: «إِنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا سَيِّدِي وَلَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ».
‏(لماذا الطيب والنحيب....إن زمن البكاء قد انقضى، لا تبكين، بل بشرن بالقيامة للرسل - الأبصلمودية المقدسة السنوية)​‏«يا امرأة لماذا تبكين؟»:  ليس هذا سؤالا بل مراجعة وعتاب. لقد هال الملائكة في يوم ارتفاع الرب بالمجد إلى أعلى السموات, أن يقف البشر في القبر يبكون وينوحون, وعلى أيديهم حنوط للجسد, والجسد قام وصار أعلى العليين! 
«أخذوا سيدي»: لا تزال الفكرة الي تسلطت عليها، أنهم «أخذوا الجسد». ولا تزال هي تبحث وتفكر: «أين وضعوه؟». فالحنوط عل كفها وهي تود أن تحنط الجسد مهما كان وبأي ثمن، والبكاء يقطع نياط قلبها، وقد كفت عيناها عن أن ترى قيمة لأية قيمة، حتى للملاكين اللذين يحدثانها! أنا أريد «سيدي» وحسب. 
‏عجيب في عينيها وفي مسامعها أن يسألها الملاكان: «لماذا تبكين؟» إنه «سيدي»، أخذوه، كيف لا أبكي؟ إن غيبة المسيح عنها ألغت حضرة الملائكة أمامها؛ بل ألغت الخوف والجزع من كل رهبة، فلم تعد للملائكة مكانة بعد غياب «سيدي»، ولسان حالها بالنسبة للملاكين هو: إن كنتما تعرفان أين وضعوه قولا لي وإلا فلماذا الكلام؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يناير 2018)

*(ب) المسيح يظهر للمجدلية, فتخطىء معرفته ويلفت نظرها بأن يدعرها باسمها، والمجدلية تبشر التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب. (14:20-18).
14:20  وَلَمَّا قَالَتْ هَذَا الْتَفَتَتْ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ فَنَظَرَتْ يَسُوعَ وَاقِفاً وَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ.​
‏لما احتار الملاكان من بجاحة هذه المرأة وعنادها، استغاثا بالرب فأغاثهما، وظهر خلفها. فلما ظهر، جفل الملاكان وتغيرت جلستهم؛ لمحت المجدلية هذا منهم ورأت أعينهما مسلطة على أمر خطير خلفها, فأدارت وجهها لترى، فكان يسوع، ولكنها لم تعرفه. كانت عيناها مملوءتين بالدموع، بل بالحزن والهموم, ولكن الرب يتراءى بالفرح. فالفرح نور القيامة، وضوئها الذي به نرى الرب والسماء والآب والحياة الأبدية. 
«بعد قليل لا يراني العالم أيضاً، وأما أنتم فتروني» (يو19:14)، المجدلية كانت لم تخرج بعد من نطاق العالم، إنها كانت تعيش ماضيها، والماضي غريب دائماً عن الجديد، و«هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً» ‏(2كو17:5) 
‏المعمدان كان يعيش قبل أزمنة الجديد «وأنا لم أكن أعرفه» (يو33:1)، فلما جاء زمن الاستعلان, رآه, وعرفه، وسمع صوت, وفرح, وأعلن شهادته؛ والمجدلية لما دخلت زمن الاستعلان عندما ناداها الراعي باسمها, عرفته. فانطلقت للبشارة بأنها «رأت الرب». 
‏تماماً كما حدث للتلاميذ بعد انقضاء «ليل» الصيد الفاشل، الذي يمثل النكسة نحو عالم الشقاء, وصيد الطعام البائد، فلما ظهر الرب على الشاطىء لم يعرفوه لأن عم الفشل ونكد السهر الخاسر أفقدهم القدرة على رؤية «الطريق والحق والحياة»؛ إلا يوحنا الذي كان جالساً وسط المركب، يهدس بأفكار الحب، وسط أنين الخسارة واللعنات على ليل ناء عليهم بكلكه، وانجلى دون سكة واحدة يتقاسمونها, فلما وقعت عيناه على الإنسان الواقف على الشاطىء نسي همه وقلبه دله على الحبيب فصرخ: «إنه الرب». فيا لبؤس وشقاء العمل بدون لمسات الحب! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يناير 2018)

*15:20  قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟ مَنْ تَطْلُبِينَ؟» فَظَنَّتْ تِلْكَ أَنَّهُ الْبُسْتَانِيُّ فَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ قَدْ حَمَلْتَهُ فَقُلْ لِي أَيْنَ وَضَعْتَهُ وَأَنَا آخُذُهُ».​
«في الليل على فراشي طلبت من تحبه نفسي، طلبته فما وجدته،  إني أقوم وأطوف في المدينة، في الأسواق، وفي الشوارع أطلب من تحبه نفسي، طلبته فما وجدته. وجدني الحرس الطا ئف في المدينة، فقلت: أرأيتم من تحبه نفسي، فما جاوزتهم إلا قليلاُ حتى وجدت من تحبه نفسي فأمسكته ولم أرخه!!! (نش1:3-3) 
«يا أمرأة»: كانت هذه أول كلمة نطق بها المسيح بعد القيامة. أعاد المسيح استنكار الملاكين لبكائها في يوم فرح السمائيين, لماذا تبكين؟ المسيح القائم من الموت يتساءل أكثر مما يسأل، من تطلب هذه المرأة؟ أو كيف تطلب الجسد الميت وهو حي؟ هو نفس استنكار الملاكين للنسوة والمجدلية في إنجيل القديس لوقا: «لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات» (لو5:24)، «...اذكرن كيف كلمكن وهو بعد في الجليل، قائلاً: إنه ينبغي أن يسلم ابن الإنسان في أيدي أناس خطاة، ويُصلب، وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم.» (لو6:24-7) 
‏يُلاحظ أن المسيح يسأل المجدلية عن «من» تطلب، مع أنها تطلب شيئا (ماذا) وليس «من», هنا محاولة لردها إلى موضوع طبها الذي ينبغي أن يكون شخص المسيح وليس جسده. 
‏المسيح، هنا، يتوسم في المجدلية جلاء البصر!! إنه واقف أمامها، «إنه حي», فينبغي أن تحيا بحياته، فلا تبكي موته ومواتها. 
«إنه يراها» فكان عليها أن تفرح، لا أن تبكي، وأن يدوم فرحها!! «ساراكم أيضاً فتفرح قلوبكم.» (يو22:16) 
‏إنه يتكلم معها، وقد «سمعت صوته» فيتحتم أن تقوم هي من موتها، لا أن تبكي موته!! 
‏إنه قام من القبر، فكان ينبغي أن تكون قد قامت معه، لا أن تعيش في قبره!! 
‏ولكن المجدلية تعود تجتر جهالتها، وفي عتمة الرؤيا تظنه البستاني، فتستعطفه أن يدلها على الجسد!! لقد تجاهلت سؤاله، لقد فقدت كل رؤيا لكل ما بعد القبر. إنها فقط تريد أن تحيا باكية على جسد تأخذه لنفسها، لتشبع بؤس حبها بالبكاء والنواح عليه! 
‏هكذا الإنسان الذي يفقد رؤيا القيامة والقائم من بين الأموات, إنه يعيش ذكرى أمواته، يرتاح بالنواح عليهم، ويجوس بين مقابرهم, إن لم يكن برجله فبفكره, يندب أيامهم إلى أن تفنى أيامه! 
«وأنا آخذه»: في تفجر عواطف حبها رأت في قوتها الكفاءة التي يمكن أن تجعلها تحمله بنفسها لنفسها. وهكذا إن كان الإيمان يقدر أن ينقل الجبال، فالحب قادر أن يحمل الأهوال! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يناير 2018)

*16:20  قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا مَرْيَمُ!» فَالْتَفَتَتْ تِلْكَ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «رَبُّونِي» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ يَا مُعَلِّمُ.​
ناداها بالاسم كما نادى لعازر، نبه روحها فاستيقظت من موت حالها, دخل صوت ابن الله (يو25:5‏), إلى أعماق نسفها التائهة في مجاهل القبر، ففك عنها أكفانها، فانفتحت عيناها وأبصرت نور القيامة «ربوني»!! 
ناداها باسمها، كراع ينادي خرافة بأسمائها لتعرفه حالاً, وتتبعه. حينما كانت تطلبه في القبر، كانت قد نأت بعيداً عن درب الحظيرة، فناداها من فوق، من عالم النور والقيامة، فعرفته بعض المعرفة، تذكرت فيه صوت نداء المعلم لها، فحسبته أنه لا يزال هو المعلم، في يوم من أيام ‏ابن الإنسان، ولكن هيهات، هذا لا يعود، إنه لم يعد «ربونى» بل رب القيامة، التي باسمها افتتح سجلات الخلود. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يناير 2018)

*17:20  قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلَكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ: إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلَهِي وَإِلَهِكُمْ».​
‏كان المسيح هو هو بلحمه وعظامه، فحق لها أن يطير صوابها. أرادت أن تُخضع الوهم للحقيقة، لم تطق أن تبقى ناظرة إليه تسمعه, لقد اندفعت نحوه تتشبث به بكل قواها، أرادت أن تطوقه بذراعيها فتقبض عليه قبضأ حتى لا يفلت منها. إنها اكتشفته وحدها، فهو لها وحدها: «أين وضعته وأنا أخذه»، نسيت التلاميذ والناس: «حبيبي لي (وحدي)، وأنا له.» (نش16:2)!! 
‏أرادتها مصارعة كمصارعة يعقوب مع الملاك وحتى الفج: «لا أطلقك إن لم تباركي» (تك26:32)، ولما ضجر الملاك من تشبث يعقوب به وهو ماسك بتلابيبه ضربه على حق فخذه حتى يفلت من يديه؛ هذا لم يرده المسيح، لم يشأ أن يلمسها بسوء فاكتفى أن حذرها: «لا تلمسينى.». 
‏إن كان «لا إنسان يراني ويعيش» (خر20:33)، فكيف لهذه أن تعانقه؟ 
‏توما لما لمس حقيقته صرخ «دربي وإلهي»! لقد رجه اللاهوت رجاً، وسرى فيه سريان النار في الحطب، فكيف لهذه أن تضم النار في حضنها ولا تحترق. 
‏فرق أن يقول هو: «جسوني والمسوني» (راجح لو39:24)؛ وأن نحاول نحن أن نجسه ونلمسه، فهو وحده الذي يخضع طبيعة جسده الإلهي للجس أو اللمس في حدود إحساسنا ، لأنه أصلاً لا يُحس. أما نحن، فيستحيل أن نبلغ من أنفسنا مستوى مجسته وملامسته بطبيعتنا؛ أو هل يمكن أن تُجس النار؟ أو يُلمس النور؟ أو يُعانق الهواء؟ 
‏النسوة تمسكن بقدميه كإله، وخررن ساجدات عابدات، فارتضى. ولكن أن تلمسه «امرأة» لمسة الصداقة كمعلم سبق وشفاها، فهذا غير وارد. لقد تغيرت هيئته, وتغيرت وظيفته. إنه في لحظة العبور وليس الإقامة, ولسان حاله: «إني صاعد إلى أعلى السموات، لتجثو لي كل ركبة ممن في السموات ومن على الأرض. إني صاعد لأفتتح لكم الطريق إلى الحياة الجديدة، إلى الآب وإلي، لتكونوا حيث أكون, لا لتعيشوا معي وحسب بل وتعيشوا في. لا تلمسوني أو تجسوني بعد, لتتأكدوا مني، أو لتستمتعوا بي، بل لتتحدوا بي, بل لتأكلوني، فأصير فيكم وتصيرون فيّ». 
‏لقد كان النور معهم زمانا قليلاً، وها الآن لم يعد زمان. فالنور يومض في ابن الإنسان ومضته الختامية على الأرض، ليصعد النور لأبي الأنوار، ويكفينا منه الغسق مدى الأيام. لقد حسبت النور لها وحدها، فقال لها: اذهبي خبري «إخوتي»، إني صاعد إلى أبي ليكون أباكم كلكم, صاعد بأخوتي التي لكم ومنكم التي قدمتها ذبيحة لكم، ومن أجلكم، أمام إلهي وإلهكم، لتشتركوا معي في بنوتي لآبي، فيكون أباكم. 
‏القيامة أعطت المسيح طبيعته المهيأة للاقامة في الأعالي وعن يمين العلي. الجسد المُقام من الموت، لم تناسبه الإقامة على أرض الإنسان تحت طبيعة عالم الناس. «أنتم من أسفل, أما أنا فمن فوق.» (يو23:8) 
‏أن يقوم المسيح من بين الأموات، فلا بد أن يصعد أيضاً، فالقيامة تمهيد للصعود، والصعود تكميل القيامة. 
‏والصعود الذي تكلم عننه القديس لوقا في سفر الأعمال شيء، والصعود الذي يتكلم عنه المسيح هنا في إنجيل القديس يوحنا شيء آخر. الأول يتبع مراحل الفداء الأربع: التجسد (الميلاد)، والموت (الصلب)، والقيامة, ثم الصعود, في تدرجها المحسوس والمنظور لنا. أما الصعود في إنجيل القديس يوحنا ‏فهو العمل السري غير المنظور، والخاص بالمسيح في علائقه السرية بالآب؟ لأنه من جهة علاقة المسيح بالآب, لا يمكن التفريق «الزمني» بين القيامة والصعود، فهما عمل واحد لدى الآب، عبر عنه المسيح: «وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض، أجذب إلي الجميع»» (يو32:12)، حيث يشير هنا إلى ارتقاع الجسد على الصليب، والارتفاع من الموت بالقيامة، والارتفاع بالصعود. هذا كله عند المسيح والآب عمل فدائي واحد متكامل. لذلك لا يصح هنا في قوله: «إني صاعد، وأصعد» اللجوء إلى التمييز الزمني في الأفعال. 
‏ولأن المسيح هو ابن الإنسان، لذلك صح أن يقول إن الله إلهه؛ ولأنه هو ابن الله أيضاً حق له أن يدعو الله «أبى». وأذ يجمعهما لنفسه معاً «أبي والهي» فهو يوضح بنوته الإلهية المتجسدة كطبيعة. 
‏وقد اعتنى القديس بولس الرسول جداً في إظهار نسب الله للمسيح، كإله، مؤكداً على بشرية المسيح تماماً، بحسب تسجيل القديس يوحنا، وذلك في مواضع كثيرة: «كي يعطيكم إله ربنا يسوع المسيح أبو المجد روح الحكمة والإعلان في معرفته» (أف17:1). ويُلاحظ أن الترجة العربية في الآيات التالية خرجت من النص الدقيق كالآتي: «مبارك (الله) إله وأبو ربنا يسوع المسيح أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية.» (2كو3:1‏) 
«لكي تمجدوا (الله) إله وأبا ربنا يسوع المسيح بنفس واحدة وفم واحد» (رو6:15) 
«مبارك (الله) إله وأبو ربنا يسوع الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح.» (أف3:1‏) 
‏وقد حذفت الترجمة العربية حرف الـ «و» الواقع بين «الله وآب»، فضاع مفهوم نسب الله للمسيح «كإله»» توكيدا لبشريته, من ناحية، ونسبته الطبيعية اللاهوتية لله كآب من الناحية الأخرى. «فالله» في الآيتين السابقتين يجمع الصفتين معاً بالنسبة للمسيح «إله وآب» تماما كما قال المسيح للمجدلية. 
‏وأن يطلقهما معاً بالنسبة لنا «أبوكم وإلهكم», يوضح ماذا صار لنا بموته وقيامته وصعوده من مشاركتنا في مخصصاته كنعمة وُهبت لنا . 
‏وهذا ينطق به نطقا قوله: «قول لإخوتي». هذا الاصطلاح الأول من نوعه، وبعد القيامة، يفيد الوضع الجديد الذى صار للإنسان والكنيسة المؤمنة بقيامة المسيح؛ فبالتعليم عن كل ما عند الآب، صار التلاميذ «أحباء» (يو15:15)، أما بالقيامة من الأموات فقد اكتسب المسيح لهم علاقة إلهية به، وبالتالى بالآب: «إخوتي» وبالتالى «أبوكم». 
‏المسيح، بالنسبة للتلاميذ بعد القيامة، لم يعد هو المسيح ابن الإنسان النازل من السماء، وكلام الحياة الأبدية عنده، بل المسيح الذي صعد إلى الآب وعاد بالحياة الأبدية ليسكبها علينا بغنى. لقد حقق وعده «إنه خير لكم أن أنطلق» (يو7:16). لقد عاد من عند الآب بعد أن أسس المكان والمنازل، ومعه عطية الآب: «الروح القدس» الذي أعطاهم في نفس المساء. 
‏ويلزم أن ننتبه إلى التفريق المتعمد الذي أوضحه المسيح بقوله: «أبي وأبيكم», فنهو لم يقل «أبونا»، بل «أبي» خاصة «وأبوكم» عامة، «أبي» بالطبيعة »وأبوكم» بالنعمة والتبني الذي وهبه لنا المسيح كشركة في بنوته. 
كذلك «إلهى» خاصة، لما تنازل وأخلى ذاته وأخذ شكل العبد, وصار إنساناً بإرادته, غير مخلوق, من تحت لاهوته، «وإلهكم» عامة، كعبيد اقتناهم الله لنفسه من خليقته. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (26 يناير 2018)

*18:20   فَجَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَأَخْبَرَتِ التّلاَمِيذَ أَنَّهَا رَأَتِ الرَّبَّ وَأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهَا هَذَا.​
‏في اليونانية «جاءت»، و«أخبرت» تفيد الحال والتو، بمعنى أنها تركت الرب راضية في الحال، لتقوم ببشارتها الأولى لعالم الإنسان الجديد، للكنيسة التي قبلت هذه الكلمة: «قد رأيت الرب», كإنجيل الحياة الجديدة، وبشارة الملكوت الذي دب منذ تلك اللحظة في روح التلاميذ، وإلى الآن يتفرخ ألفي سنة، ولا يزال، ثم إل الأبد. 
‏لقد خرج النص في الترجمة العربية عن الأصل، وحول البشارة إلى الغائب «أنها رأت الرب»، ولكن النص اليوناني واضح وأكيد: «مبشرة التلاميذ. قد رأيت الرب», وهكذا تبوأت المجدلية الصدارة في سجل البشارة كأول إنسان رأى المسيح قائما من بين الأموات، وكأول بشير نادى بالقيامة. 
‏السلام لمريم بنت ذات البرج ، التي حرست حراسات الليل حتى تقبلت أول شعاع النور... 
‏السلام للتي بكرت جدا والظلام باق, تسعى، يقودها الحب، تطلب تكريم من تحبه، فوجدها ووجدته. 
‏التلاميذ رأوا القبر قبراً فارغاً؛ وهذه رأته سماء مزينة بالملائكة. هؤلاء لما دخلوا القبر ما طلبوا شيئاً؛ وهذه تشبثت ببكاء تطلب جسد من تحبه, حتى استُعلن لها صاحبه في ملء الحياة وقوتها. 
‏‏هؤلاء عادوا صامتين من القبر إلى حيث أتوا؛ وهذه تسمر قلبها ورجلاها في الحجر كالحجر، تتأوه، والدموع ملء عينيها، فاستحقت أن ترى مجد الله! 
السلام لمبشرة صهيون، أول من قطفت من ثمرة شجرة الحياة، وأعطت التلاميذ، فأكلوا وانفتحت أعينهم, وعاينوا النور، وادثروا بثوب الخلاص. 
‏السلام لمن استؤمنت، أول من استؤمن على رؤية الرب المُقام, وعلى سماع أول كلمة من فيه. 
‏السلام لمن تسجل اسمها، أول ما تسجل في سفر الخلود وسجلات ملكوت السموات. بوركت يا مجدلية الإنسانجيل الأربعة، وبوركت دموعك وجرأتك ولجاجتك وأمانتك للجسد. 
‏شهوة اشتهيت تكريم الحبيب الميت، وتطييب الجسد، فاستحققت حب الحي ونوال رائحة المسيح الزكية ببشارة الحياة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يناير 2018)

*المنظر الثاني: في العلية والتلاميذ مجتمعون​في مساء الأحد المسيح يظهر للتلاميذ الخائفين وهم مجتمعون ويعطيهم السلام, والتلاميذ يفرحون برؤية الرب. المسيح يفتتح سفر الإرساليات للعالم، ويؤازرهم بنفخة الروح القدس وسلطان مغفرة الخطايا. (19:20-23)

19:20  وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ عَشِيَّةُ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ الأُسْبُوعِ وَكَانَتِ الأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةً حَيْثُ كَانَ التّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ».​
‏ينفرد القديس يوحنا بذكر حوادث ومناظر لم يأت عليها الإنجيليون الثلا ثة: الأبواب المغلقة، الخوف من اليهود، غياب توما، السلطان بالروح القدس. 
‏من ملابسات ظهور المسيح للمجدلية، واضح أنه كان لا بد سيظهر للتلاميذ، كما كانت بشارة المجدلية الحافز السريع لاجتماع التلاميذ مع الترقب والأنتظار. وهذه تمهيدات لازمة بالفعل لجو الاستعلان. 
‏والمعتقد أن عددا كبيرا من الأخصاه كانوا مجتمعين غالباً في العلية حيث صنع الرب عشاءه الأخير، هذا يتأكد لنا من رواية القديس لوقا بخصوص عودة تلميذي عمواس إلى التلاميذ المجتمعين: «فقاما في تلك الساعة ورجعا إلى أورشليم ووجدا الأحد عشر مجتمعين هم واللذين معهم» (لو33:24)، كما يتأكد لنا من الصورة الموازية لاجتماعهم يوم الخمسين: «ولما دخلوا، صعدوا إلى العلية التي كانوا يقيمون فيها... هؤلاء كلهم كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة مع النساء ومريم أم يسوع ومع إخوته.» (أع13:1-14) 
«عشية ذلك اليوم»: كان هو اليوم المشهود والخالد في تاريخ الكنيسة، بل على وجه الصدق في تاريخ الإنسان. فقد اُستعلن المسيح غالب الموت الذي هو عدو الإنسان الأول والأخير. ووهب للانسان الحياة الجديدة التي لا سلطان للموت عليها. ونفخ في الإنسان من روح الله القدوس ليتقبل قوة الحياة التي لا تموت، عوض نفخة الله في نفس آدم التي أطفأتها لعنة العقوبة، فساد عليها الموت كتأديب. 
ويلاحظ أن المسيح اختار يوم الأحد بالذات ليقدسه للكنيسة بحضوره في وسط التلاميذ. ونقول يوم الأحد بالذات وهو اليوم الذي قام فيه, لأنه عاد وظهر مرة أخرى للتلاميذ ولتوما في يوم الأحد التال، وليس يوم السبت أو أي يوم من أيام الأسبوع الأخرى! 
‏من هنا يتأكد لنا بكل قوة وبيان أن المسيح قصد قصدا تقديس يوم الأحد ليكون «يوم الرب» على مدى الدهور، وهو يوم القيامة، فصار كل يوم أحد للكنيسة يوم القيامة. وهذا هو تقليد الكنيسة الثابت. 
‏وبحسب التقليد الإفخارستي الذي عاشته الكنيسة ألفي سنة, فيوم الأحد هو يوم الإفخارستيا بالأساس. والمعروف والثابت من تقليد الإفخارستيا أن الرب يظهر فيه وقت «كسر الخبز», أي أثناء التقسيم, أي القسمة, تماما كما ظهر في العلية وسط التلاميذ المجتمعين. فنحن على ميعاد مع الرب في إفخارستية كل أحد. 
‏كذلك, ومن التقليد الرسولى الذي يقدمه لنا القديس يوحنا في سفر الرؤيا، نعلم أن القديس يوحنا أُخذ بالروح في يوم الأحد وتسلم أسرار السبع الكنائس والأمور الخاصة بالأزمنة الصعبة التي ستأتي على العالم. وهكذا نفهم أن يوم الأحد تعين ليكون يوم الاستعلان والكشف لأسرار الله والمسيح. 
«وكانت الأبواب مغلقة, حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين بسبب الخوف من اليهود»: كانوا عشرة تلاميذ من الاثني عثر، فيهوذا سقط من حساب الاثني عشر، وتوما تغيب، وعلى أغلب الظن أنه غادر أورشليم إلى وطنه كما صنع تلميذا عمواس في ذلك اليوم أيضاً، اللذان عادا قبل المساء مسرعين إلى العلية بعد أن ظهر لهما الرب. 
‏أما الأبواب المغلقة والخوف من اليهود، فهذا إعلان صريح عن غياب الإيمان بالرب، وغياب مفهوم القيامة وقوتها جملة وتفصيلاً, بل وغياب عنصر الرجاء، الأمر الذي نلمسه بشدة في حديث تلميذي عمواس، الذي يعطينا صورة لما كان يدور الحديث حوله في العلية قبل ظهور الرب: «فقال لهما: ما هذا الكلام الذي تتطارحان به وأنتما ماشيان عابسين؟ فأجاب أحدها الذي اسمه كليوباس وقال له: هل أنت متغرب وحدك في أورشليم ولم تعلم الأمور التي حدثت فيها في هذه الأيام؟ فقال (يسوع) لهما: وما هي؟ فقالا: المختصة بيسوع الناصري، الذي كان إنساناً نبياً مقتدراً في الفعل والقول أمام الله وجميع الشعب. كيف أسلمه رؤساء الكهنة وحكامنا لقضاء الموت وصلبوه. ونحن كنا نرجو أنه هو المزمع أن يفدي إسرائيل. ولكن مع هذا كله, اليوم له ثلاثة أيام منذ حدث ذلك, بل بعض النساء منا حيرننا إذ كن باكراً عند القبر. ولما لم يجدن جسده، أتين قائلات إنهن رأين منظر ملائكة قالوا إنه حي» (لو17:24-23) 
‏وذكر «الأبواب» المغلقة بالجمح، يفيد مدى الخوف والرعبة، فباب البيت الخارجي، والباب الموصل إلى العلية, وباب العلية، كلها أحكم غلقها بمتاريس وأقفال. وتعبير القديس يوحنا لا يخلو من الرمز، فغياب «أنا هو الباب» المفتوح على السماء، ينشىء حتماً إغلاقا على النفس بكل الأبواب الممكنة. 
‏ولكن, والخوف يحيط بالتلاميذ من كل جانب، حضر تلميذا عمواس على عجل يلهثان من الركض ليخبرا المجتمعين أنهما رأيا الرب وكسر الخبز بيديه، وشرح لهما «من موسى وجميع الأنبياء والمزامير مفسراً لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب» (لو27:24). وهنا تطابقت شهادة المجدلية, والنسوة، مع القبر الفارغ والأكفان وحدها، وغياب الجسد! فكادت القيامة تحاصرهم وتملأ عليهم تفكيرهم. ولكن وحتى بعد ظهور الرب لهم في عشية ذلك اليوم، نسمع أيضاً وبعد أسبوع وفي عشية الأحد التال عن خوفهم واجتماعهم والأبواب المغلقة عليهم. لقد كانت القيامة يتنازعها عتمة فكرية من صنع الواقع المرير، وخبرة أهوال الصليب، وجبروت السنهدريم ورؤساء الكهنة، عتمة لم تنقشع قط إلا بعد أن لبس التلاميذ قوة من الأعالى يوم الخمسين، ونطق فيهم الروح القدس بقوة تفوق كل سلطان العالم. 
«فجاء يسوع وقف في الوسط»: دخل الرب إلى حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين والأبواب مغلقة عليهم. هذا أول مفهوم لطبيعة القيامة، فالقيامة من الموت لم تعد تخضع بعد لكل ما هو خاضع للموت, أي الطبيعة البشرية بكل القوانين التي تحكمها وتتحكم فيها المادة والمكان والزمان والجاذبية والحركة والحرارة والضغوط والأشكال والألوان التي كلها تختص بالمادة, فالجسد القائم من الموت هو جسد روحاني له عالمه الروحي، وله قوانينه الروحية. وكل أعمال الروح هي معجزة لدى المادي. 
‏ظهور الرب «وسط» التلاميذ ألغى الأولويات والترتيب والكرامات في حضرة الرب، فالكل في الحضرة الإلهية واحد! ومن ذا يتجرأ في حضور الله ليرى نفسه أعلى من أخيه. 
«سلام لكم»: ليست هي تحية بل عطية: «سلامي أعطيكم», وليس كما يعطي أهل العالم السلام بعضهم لبعض، أو كما تعد الملوك والرؤساء شعوبهم بالسلام وهم أحوج الناس إليه. سلام المسيح هنا أنشأ فيهم الفرح في الحال والتو، «ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب» (يو20:20). وهكذا ابتدأ يداخلهم الفرح وسط الخوف الشديد الذي كان يعتريهم من اليهود. هذه أول مفاعيل القيامة وأشدها وأكثرها دواماً : «ولكني سأراكم أيضاً فتفرح قلوبكم ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم» (يو22:16). إنها بهجة القيامة، أمضى أسلحة الإيمان التي نغلب بها أهوال العالم ومخاوف الشيطان ومقاومة الأشرار. فالمسيحي الذي قام مع المسيح لا يعود يرهب الموت وكل تهديدات الموت، لأن حياته ممتدة فوق الموت وأهواله، لأن سيرته مكتوبة في السماويات. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يناير 2018)

*20:20   وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ فَفَرِحَ التّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوُا الرَّبَّ.​
مسيح القيامة هو مسيح الصليب: «لا تخف. أنا هو الأول والأخر، الحي وكنت ميتاً, وها أنا حي إلى أبد الأبدين.» (رؤ17:1-18). لا يمكن أن تُفهم القيامة إلا على توقيعات الصليب وجروحه وموته، ولا يمكن أن يُفهم عذاب الصليب ومعنى الموت، إلا على نور القيامة. المسيح الذي مات مصلوباً أمام أعينهم, وكأنه قُضى «وقطع من أرض الأحياء»، ها هو هو بجروحه المميتة، واقف أمامهم حياً في ملء قوة الحياة. الموت الذي تراءى لأعينهم أنه ساد عليه وأنزله القبر، طرحه المسيح عنه وداسه، وقام بذات الجسد وذات الروح شامخاً فوق الموت ومن له سلطان الموت. 
‏جروح اليدين والرجلين لم تُشف، ولا الجنب المفتوح التأم، وكأن الجسد اقتبل روح الشفاء، بل احتفظ المسيح بجروحه الغائرة وجنبه المفتوح كعلامة الموت الذي جازه، احتفظ بها كلها كما هي؛ لأن الجسد الذي قام لم يعد يستمد حياته من عناصر الحياة على الأرض، بل من فوق، من الحياة التي له خاصة: «كما أن الآب له حياة في ذاته، كذلك أعطى الابن أن يكون له حياة في ذاته» (يو26:5). فصارت علامات الموت وسماته، شهادة للموت الذي جازه ‏والقيامة التي قام. «ورأيت ... وسط الشيوخ، خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح ...» (رؤ6:5)، «مستحق أنت أن تأخذ السفر، وتفتح ختومه، لأنك ذُبحت واشتريتنا لله بدمك.» (رؤ9:5) 
سمات الموت التي تقبلها الرب في الجسد، صارت هي سمات القيامة والمجد، ومن جروحه وجنبه المفتوح يخرج لنا الآن الشفاء والعزاء والحياة والمجد. 
‏(اقتل أوجاعنا بآلامك الشافية المحيية. وبالمسامير التي سُمرث بها، أنقذ عقولنا من طياشة الأعمال الهيولية (الأعمال الماد‏ية) والشهوات الجسدية - الأجبية صلاة الساعة السادسمة). 
«ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب»: هنا فعل « يرى» ملؤه الإيمان. لقد حقق الرب وعده لهم: «أنتم كذلك عندكم ‏الآن حزن، ولكي سأراكم أيضاً فتفرح قلوبكم، ولا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم.» (يو22:16) 
‏إنها تجربة واختبار فريد من نوعه حظى به التلاميذ، وقصده الرب قصدا، ليكون خبرة لكل من آمن بالمسيح بالإيمان الرسولي المسلم بالروح. 
‏يلاحظ القارىء أن المسيح دخل إلى حيث كانوا مجتمعين والأبواب مغلقة، هذا شأن جسد القيامة, الجسد الجديد للخليقة الجديدة الروحانية. ولكن المسيح، وبالجسد القائم من الموت، وبمواصفاته الجديدة غير المنظورة ولا الملموسة، أخضع جسده للرؤيا واللمس لتصير لدى التلاميذ، وبالتاؤ لدى الكنيسة, الخبرة الحقيقية والصادقة بحقيقة القيامة بالجسد وصدقها: «وأعطى أن يكون ظاهراً ليس لجميع الشعب، بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم؛ لنا نحن الذين أكلنا وشربنا معه. بعد قيامته من الأموات.» (أع40:10-41‏) 
«ففرح التلاميذ»: هنا الفرح من نوع خاص جدا، لا يمت بصلة إلى أي من أنواع الفرح التي نعرفها واختبرناها على الأرض. هذا الفرح هو فرح الروح بالروح، وهو ينسكب على النفس نتيجة استعلان فائق, وهو هنا المسيح نفسه. 
‏وهذا ألفرح يشمل ثلاثة مفاعيل: 
‏الأول: توقف الحواس الجسدية, دفعة واحدة، ومعها كل المؤشرات العصبية التي تؤثر على المخ بمراكزه الأربعة والعشرين, وهكذا يتوقف الخوف والاضطراب والحزن والقلق بكل صنوفه. 
‏الثاني: انفتاح النفس على المجال الروحي أمامها بلا عائق، فتتسلل النفس وتمتد لتستجلي الحقيقة المستعلنة أمامها, المسيح الواقف في الوسط. 
‏الثالث: تتقبل النفس, بقدر استعدادها، فترى الروح المنبعثة من المسيح من سلام ونور وسكينة. 
هذا الاختبار الروحي نفسه يمكن أن نحصل عليه أثناء تأملنا في الحقائق الأنجيلية إذا بلغ الإيمان التصديق الكلي لكل ما يقول الرب. 
‏لذلك، فالفرح المنسكب علينا من الله في هيئة استعلان، هو مصدر قوة لا يُستهان بها لدى الإنسان، وقد عبر عن ذلك العهد القديم بمنتهى الوضوح: «لأن فرح الرب هو قوتكم.» (نح10:8)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يناير 2018)

*21:20-22  فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ. كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا نَفَخَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «أقْبَلُوا الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ».​
‏في هاتين الآيتين يُرسي االمسيح قواعد التقديس والإرسالية للتلاميذ، والتي سبق أن طلبها من الآب في صلاة الوداع (يو17:17-18). 
+ في البداية يعيد المسيح إعطائهم السلام, فالسلام الذي أعطاهم في البداية في حديث الوداع (يو27:14) هو لحساب أنفسهم الخائفة الجزعة، ليصيروا مهيئين لتحمل الرسالة بأعبائها الخطيرة. أما عطية السلام الثانية هذه، فهي لحساب الإرسالية, هي ذخيرة وأمانة, لكي كما قبلوا السلام لحساب الآخرين. يعطونه للأخرين من عند الله والمسيح: «وحين تدخلون البيت سلموا عليه. فإن كان البيت مستحقاً, فليأت سلامكم عليه. ولكن إن لم يكن مستحقاً، فليرجع سلامكم إليكم.» (مت12:10-13) 
+ ثم يعطيهم المسيح مهمة الإرسالية, لا كأنها عمل منفصل عنه يقومون به بأنفسهم، بل كعمل ممتد منه، ومتصل به, ومكمل له. فإرسالية المسيح للرسل تقوم على أساس ونمط وقوة إرسالية الآب (التي هي أساس الأنجيل كله). هذا سبق المسيح وأكده في صلاته الختامية: «كما أرسلتني إلى العالم، أرسلتهم أنا إلى العالم.» (يو18:17‏) 
‏المسيح, في صلاته, كان قد أكمل الإطار الكلي للمهمة العظمى التي أرسله الآب لتكميلها، ولم يبق منها آنئذ إلا صبغها بالدم، لتصير كلها أعمال فداء. ولأنه كان قد أكمل العمل، حق له أن يرسلهم, أو على وجه التحديد، أن يصور لهم إرساليتهم على أساس ختم الرسالة المزمع أن يضعه على الجسد: «وبالصبغة التي أصطبغ بها أنا تصطبغان» (مت23:20‏)؛ أما الآن، وقد اصطبغت إرساليته بالدم وخُتمت، فقد صارت جاهزة للاستعلان والكرازة. وكما لم يكن، وحده، يعمل أعمال إرساليته: «لأني لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني ... والذي أرسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الآب وحدي، لأني في كل حين أفعل ما يرضيه» (يو16:8و29)، كذلك وهو في طريقه إلى السماء أعطاهم المعزي, الآخر, ليكون «معهم ويمكث فيهم». فالإرسالية الرسولية كريمة ومجيدة للغاية, فهي نابعة من إرسالية الآب للمسيح, وتابعة لإرسالية المسيح، وممسوكة ومقودة بالروح القدس. 
‏لذلك، يكرر المسيح هنا هذه الحقيقة، كأساس: «كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا». وهنا ليست المساواة في الإرسالية هي المقصودة, بل الامتداد، والمؤازرة، والديمومة, والاحتفاظ بالمصدر الذي تقوم عليه ومنه الارسالية. القديس يوحنا هو أول من يشير إلى ذلك، ولكن في اقتضاب شديد, إذ غير الفعل فقط, فجعل إرسالية الآب له على فعل    (       )، وإرسالية المسيح للتلاميذ (       ). والفرق بين الفعلين دقيق للغاية, لأن ورودهما كثيراً ما كان متبادلا بلا فرق، ولكن في إنجيل القديس يوحنا يلاحظ العلماء أن فعل (        ) ‏جاء على لسان المسيح فيما يخص إرساليته من الآب باعتبارها إرسالية فائقة, أي ذات سلطان على اليهود والتلاميذ، إذ أن وراء إرساليته، الله الآب نفسه, حيث الإرسالية يتبعها تكليف عال. 
‏أما فعل (        )، فيرد في إنجيل القديس يوحنا بمعنى الإرسالية وحسب، دون تكليف محدد. لذلك، فهذه الآية تحمل التقليد اللاهوتي للارسالية الذي فهمته الكنيسة ووعته وقدسته للغاية. إن الرسولية مقصورة على الاثني عشر (متياس حل محل يهوذا)، كامتياز رسمي دخل فيه بولس الرسول باختيار فوق العادة: «فقال له الرب اذهب، لأن هذا لى اناء مختار ليحمل اسمي أمام امم وملوك وبني إسرائيل ... قد أرسلني الرب يسوع الذي ظهر لك ... لكي تبصر وتمتلىء من الروح القدس ...» (أع15:9-17) 
وان المُرسل يحمل كرامة الذي أرسله: «الذي يقبل من أرسله يقبلني، والذي يقبلني يقبل الذي أرسلني.» (يو20:13) 
‏ويلاحظ هنا أنه بعد أن أعطاهم التكليف بالإرسالية، قدسهم بنفخة الروح القدس للعمل، باعتبار أن الإرسالية عمل مقدس، أي خاص بإعلان الله: «لأجلهم أقدس أنا ذاتي، ليكونوا هم أيضاً مقدسين فى الحق» (يو19:17). وهنا يعطيهم الروح القدس، وهو روح التقديس والشهادة معاً، لأنه هو الناطق فيهم والذى يعرفهم بالحق! 
‏ومنذ هذه اللحظة التي أرسى فيها المسيح قاعدة الارسالية على الرسل, مقدساً إياهم بالروح القدس. والكنيسة تحمل هذه الإرسالية بجدارة بالتتابع الرسولى, من الرسل إلى الآباء الرسوليين، إلى الآباء القديسين خلفاء الرسل، إلى الآباء الأساقفة, رؤساء الكراسي القانونية, في كل المسكونة المعتبرين خلفاء الرسل. وبذلك صار إيمان الكنيسة مدموغأ بالرسولية، فهو يُسمى منذ مجمع نيقية «الايمان الرسولى». ووضع في قانون الإيمان هكذا: «نؤمن بكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية». 
‏ومن جهة الإيمان الحى الذي نعيشه اليوم كأفراد وجماعة، فهو يقوم على ما تم للرسل في عشية ذلك اليوم، مضافاً إليه «شهادة الرسل» بعد ذلك، التي تملأ الأسفار المقدسة. فنحن نستمتع بإيمان مسيحي متأسس على نطق إلهي، واثني عشر رسولاً، شهود عيان، وإلهام الروح القدس, بالإضافة إلى ما تسجل في الأسفار المقدسة من الوحي المقدس، سواء بالنبوة في العهد القديم، أو بالاستعلان المشاهد في العهد الجديد. 
‏ولكن الإمتياز الأعظم الذي صار لهذا «الإيمان الرسولى» أنه كان وظل ولا يزال يستمد قوته وسلطانه وكرامته من المسيح بالدرجة الاولى: «الحق الحق أقول لكم الذي يقبل من أرسله، يقبلنى, والذى يقبلنى، يقبل الذى أرسلنى.» (يو20:13) 
‏ويلاحظ أنه كما أن الإرسالية، التي عُقد لواؤها على المسيح أولاً من عند الآب, تآزرت وتقدست فى مضمونها الظاهر للعالم بالروح القدس، وظهر هذا واضحاً للغاية سواء في تقديس العذراء بالروح القدس لقبول الحمل الإلهي: «مولود من الروح القدس ومن العذراء القديسة مريم» ( قانون الإيمان)، أو بحلول الروح القدس على المسيح وقت العماد بصورة ظاهرة لاستعلان المسحة الإلهية ودفع الإرسالية بالروح القدس؛ كذلك الإرسالية التكميلية التي عقد لواءها المسيح على الكنيسة الممثلة بالرسل القديسين، تآزرت وتقدست في مضمونها الداخلي والخارجي بالروح القدس. 
‏ونلاحظ من كلا الإنسانجيل وسفر الأعمال أن الروح القدس أُعطي أولاً للتلاميذ، ثم حل عليهم ثانياً في يوم الخمسين: 
أولاً: بعد القيامة مباشرة بنفخة الروح القدس من فم المسيح، تاماًكما نفخ الله الخالق في جبلة الإنسان لما خلقه فصار آدم نفساً حية. ففي نفخة القيامة هذه صار الإنسان خليقة جديدة حية تتفس بالروح القدس لحياة أبدية. 
«نفخ»: وهذه هي المرة الاول والوحيدة التي فيها ترد هذه الكلمة في العهد الجديد. وهي تفيد «ينفخ في» بالمعنى الشائع في العهد القديم أنه «نفخ الحياة»، وهي خاصة بالله وحده: «وجبل الرب الإله آدم تراباً من الأرض ونفخ ‏في أنفه نسمة حياة فصار آدم نفساً حية.» (تك7:2) 
«هكذا قال السيد الرب هلم يا روح من الرياح الأربع وهب على هؤلاء القتلى ليحيوا.» (حز9:37) 
‏هكذا أعطى المسيح القائم من الأموات للتلاميذ شركة في روح حياة القيامة التي فيه، وهذه الروح ليست فقط روح قيامة بل وأيضا روح غسيل وتطهير وإحراق، لأنه لم ينفخ فيهم روحاً وحسب، بل الروح القدس. و«القدس» هنا يفيد التقديس والتطهير والغسل والإحراق للتأهيل للحياة الجديدة: «لكن اغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم باسم الرب يسوع وبروح إلهنا» (1كو11:6). وهذا هو ما يتضمنه قول المسيح للتلاميذ: «أما أنتم فستتعمدون بالروح القدس» (أع5:1). بل وهذا هو تحقيق قول المسيح للتلاميذ: «إني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون» (يو19:14), وهي حياة قائمة من موت لا يسود عليها الموت ثانياً قط. 
‏وقد أخذت الكنيسة الشرقية عامة والقبطية خاصة عن إنجيل يوحنا عملية نفخ الروح القدس في طقس العماد، فصار «النفخ» عملية طقسية يتكمل بها سر الخليقة الجديدة، بالماء والروح، كوعد المسيح. وقد امتد عمل «النفخ» كإعطاء روح من الله في بعض الأعمال الطقسية الأخرى عند بعض الكنائس، وفي الكنية القبطية قديماً، كما في إعطاء الحل من الخطايا في سر التوبة والاعتراف. ولكن هذا التقليد ضعف في أيامنا وبطل. كذلك كان هذا يجري في طقس رسامة «أبونا» الرأس الحبشي على الكنيسة الحبشية، وذلك بأن ينفخ البطريرك القبطي أسقف الإسكندرية في قربة حتى يملأها من نفسه ويرسلها بيد مخصوص لتفتخ في وجه المختار فتتم رسامته بالتتابع الرسولي بتقديس الروح. 
وكما خلق الله الإنسان في البداية على صورته، هكذا خلقه المسيح بعد القيامة بالروح القدس على صورة خالقه في البر وقداسة الحق (أف24:4)، وواضع غاية الوضوح أنها «إعادة خلقة» على مستوى الروح القدس لإعطاء الحياة الأبدية. 
+ «لأننا نحن عمله مخلوقين في المسيح يسوع.» (أف10:2) 
+ «إذ خلعتم الإنسان العتيق مع أعماله ولبستم االجديد الذي يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه.» (اكو9:3-10‏) 
+ «إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة...» (2‏كو17:5) 
+«... تلبسوا الإنسان الجديد, المخلوق بحسب الله في البر وقداسة الحق.» (أف24:4)
+ «يا أولادي الذين أتمخض بكم أيضاً إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم.» (غل19:4) 
‏وهكذا في هذه الليلة الخالدة في تاريخ الكنيسة السمائي, إذ بعدما أكمل المسيح الأنجيل, خلق المسيح من الرسل، بنفخة فمه, باكورة خلائقه بالروح القدس لميراث جديد في السماء لحياة أبدية: «شاء فولدنا  بكلمة الحق لكي نكون باكورة من خلائقه.» (يع18:1) 
‏ثانياً: حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ المجتمعين يوم الخمسين، فواضح أنه كان لحظة الأنطلاق لبدء الخدمة والكرازة بقوة الروح القدس: «لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لى شهوداً...» (أع8:1). لذلك نسمع أنه بمجرد أن حل الروح القدس «ابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا» ‏(أع4:2‏). لذلك فحلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين على باكورة الخليقة الجديدة المقدسة، يٌحسب أنه كان قوة الدفع للارسالية والكرازة والشهادة بالروح القدس، التي صورها الله جهارا بالنار المتحولة إلى ألسنة ناطقة بكل لغات الأمم!! والتي مبق أن ألمح إليها المسيح بقوله: «جئت لألقى ناراً على الأرض..» (لو49:12). وهذه هي النار التي تضرم روح الحب والبذل والتضحية والشجاعة والشهادة في قلوب الأتقياء حتى اليوم والى الأبد. 
‏وللقديس كيرلس الكبير شرح للتفريق بين عمل عطية الروح القدس للتلاميذ بالنفخ من فم المسيح وبين حلول الروح القدس يوم الخمسين عليهم وهم مجتمعون, ورأيه هنا يعتبر الأوفق والأكمل: [إن مخلصنا أعطى الروح بواسطة العلامة الظاهرة وهي «نفخته» للتلاميذ القديسين, باعتبارهم باكورة للخليقة المُجددة. لأن موسى يكتب فيما يخص خلقتنا في القديم أن الله «نفخ» في أنف الإنسان نفخة الحياة. فكما تشكل في البدء وجاء إلى الوجود، هكذا بالمثل يتجدد. وكما أنه تشكل آنذاك في صورة خالقه هكذا الآن بالمثل, فبالشركة في الروح يتغير على شكل خالقه. لأن الروح يطبع صورة المخلص على قلوب الذين يقبلونه, وهذا بكل تأكيد لا يسمح لأي تساؤل. لأن بولس يستحث بوضوح الذين سقطوا في الضعف تحت إلزام العودة للتمسك بالناموس بهذه الكلمات: «يا أولادي الذين أتمخض بكم أيضأ إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم» (غل19:4). لأنه يقول إن المسيح لا يتصور فيهم إلا بالاشتراك في الروح القدس والحياة بمقتضى ناموس الأنجيل... لأنه يلزم لنا نحن أيضاً أن ندرك هذه الحقيقة, أي أنه أحدر لنا الروح ليمنحه لنا أيضاً. ولكن في أيام عيد الخمسين المقدس, عندما أذاع الله نعمته بوضوح أكثر معلناً عن الروح القدس الذي في قلوبهم, ظهرت لهم ألسنة من نار، لا كأنها تعني بداية لعطية الروح القدس في قلوبهم, بل بالحري لتشير إلى بدء الزمن الذي فيه وُهبت لهم عطية اللغات (الألسن). ومكتوب هذا حقاً إنهم «بدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا» (أع4:2‏). ولاحظ أنهم «بدأوا يتكلمون» وليس «بدأوا يقبلون التقديس» ‏... وهذا كان من عمل الروح الذي فيهم.] 
‏وأيضا للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم رأي في الفرق بين عطية الروح القدس بعد القيامة وحلول البارا كليت يوم الخمسين، ولكنه رأي غير مأخوذ به: [إلا أنه لا يكون الإنسان مخطئاً إذا أكد أنهم أيضاً قبلوا قوة روحية ما ونعمة, ليس لكي يقيموا موتى أو يصنعوا معجزات, ولكن لكي يغفروا الخطايا... ولكنهم من جهة الحالة الأخرى، أي بعد الأربعين يوماً فإنهم تقبلوا قوة صنع المعجزات... وصاروا شهوداً بواسطة صنع المعجزات.] 
‏وهذا الرأي الذي يقول به القديس ذهبي الفم يقوم هلى أساس ورود كلمة «الروح القدس» (في يو22:20) بدلا أداة التعريف «ألـ» ، فاعتبر ذلك نوعا من القوة وليس هو الروح. 
‏ولكن هذا القياس مرفوض من علماء اللغة المقتدرين الذين قالوا بأن ورود كلمة «الروح» بدون أداة التعريف هو مثل وروده بأداة التعريف، لا فرق, وذلك بناء على استقراءات متعددة من مخطوطات مختلفة. وأيضا يذكر الروح بدون التعريف في مواضع لا يمكن إلا أن تكون للتعبير عن الروح القدس نفسه وبشخصه، مثل ما جاء في سفر الأعمال 4:2. لذلك لا نستغرب بأن لاهوتيى الأرثوذكس الروس يرفضون رأي ذهبي الفم في هذا الموضوع, وكثير من الشراح المقتدرين يجدون في عطية الروح القدس بعد القيامة للتلاميذ القمة النهائية للعلاقات الشخصية التي تأسست بين المسيح والتلاميذ. 
‏ولقد كان موضوع عطية الروح القدس بعد القيامة للتلاميذ موضوع جدل لاهوتي عنيف عند الكنائس الخلقيدونية. فالمجمع المسكوني الخامس (553 م) وهو غير معترف به عند الارثوذكس غير الخلقيدونيين شجب عقيدة ثيئودور الموبسويستي لقوله إن المسيح بعد القيامة لم يعط الروح القدس في الحقيقة, ولكن الأمر كان مسألة شكلية كأنه مجرد وعد. وهكذا نستطيع أن نقول أن شرح القديس كيرلس الكبير لهذا الموضوع هو الأصح والأكمل. 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء أن المسيح لم ينفخ الروح القدس على التلاميذ واحداً واحداً, لأن الروح القدس لا يُعطى بكيل أو بالتقسيم، بل أعطي للتلاميذ عطاء كلياً وقبلوه ككل، كجسد واحد ككنيسة مجتمعة متحدة، فحتى القدي توما رسول الشك, الذي كان غائباً في هذه الليلة, وإن لم يكن أهلاً لتقبله في البداية، الأمر الذى تسبب في تغيبه قصدا، لكن عندما آمن, لما رأى, قبله في الحال قبول التلاميذ قدرا بقدر. وليس توما وحده بل الكنيسة أفراداً وجماعات في كل أنحاء الأرض قبلت الروح القدس لما قبله التلاميذ، لأنه لم يعط الروح لأسماء وأشكال وأعداد ولكن للانسان, كل  من يؤمن, كخليقة جديدة. فالكنيسة الكارزة في العالم وُلدت وتقدست فى المسيح والروح. ثم اُرسلت يوم الخمسين وكان التلاميذ باكورة مقدسة لهذه الخليقة المولودة بالكلمة والروح. 
‏ولكي يثق القارىء في عمومية وشمولية فعل الروح القدس في الكنيسة خلوا من زمان ومكان، لنا مثال في قصة حلول الروح على السبعين شيخاً في جماعة إسرائيل، عندما أخذ الله من الروح الذى على موسى وأعطى هؤلاء الشيوخ فتنبأوا، ولكن كان اثنان منهم غائبين بعيدا في المحلة ولم يحضرا هذا المشهد الرهيب. ولكن الروح باغتهما وحل عليهما بالمثل وهم بعيداً داخل المحلة. فلما غار يشوع تلميذ موسى، إذ كيف يتنبأ هذان الشيخان وهما لم يحضرا طقس الرسامة والتنصيب؛ وفي غيرته احتج لموسى: «يا سيدي موسى اردعهما. فقال له موسى: هل تغار أنت لى؟ يا ليت كل شعب الرب كانوا أنبياء إذ جعل الرب روحه عليهم!!» (عد24:11-29). وقد تم ما نطق به موسى كليم الله وصار بالفعل يوم الخمسين وما بعده سكيباً متصلاً للروح القدس على كل من آمن واعتمد للرب. 
‏وعلينا أن نلاحظ الصلة بين الإرسالية وعطية الروح القدس للتلاميذ، أنها صلة متبادلة وجذرية. فلا إرسالية بدون عطية الروح القدس، ولا عطية للروح القدس دون كرازة أو شهادة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يناير 2018)

*23:20 «مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ».​
«وأجعل مفتاح بيت داود على كتفه، فيفتح وليس من يُغلق، ويُغلق وليس من يفتح.» (إش22:22) 
‏هذه الآية ملتحمة بالآية السابقة، أي بعطية الروح القدس، في نفخة الحياة الجديدة في المسيح المُقامة من الموت, ثم بالإرسالية الممتدة من الآب أيضاً. وهكذا يكون غفران الخطايا وحجزها عن الغفران داخلاً في عمل الروح القدس المباشر، وفي نطاق خدمة الارسالية، أي خدمة الخلاص. 
‏هذه الآية، من واقع منطوقها، سلاح خطير ذو حدين: حد يقطع الخطية ويفرزها عن الداخل في الحياة الجديدة، وحد يقطع الخاطىء نفسه عن جسد الكنيسة الحي حتى لا يفسدها. 
‏وقد ذهب المفسرون لهذه الأية كل مذهب, ولكن لا يعنينا في شرحها إلا ما جاء في منهج الفكر الارثوذكسي الكنسي. 
رأي القديس كيرلس الكبير: [بأية طريقة، وبأي معنى وهب المخلص تلاميذه الكرامة التي تليق فقط بطبيعة الله وحده؟ لقد فكر(الرب) أنه من الموافق أن الذين وُهبوا مرة روحه، وهو الرب الإله، ينبغي أن يحوزوا قوة مغفرة أو مسك الخطايا، فكيفما صنعوا يكون الروح القدس الساكن فيهم هو الذي يغفر أو يمسك هذه الخطايا حسب مشيئته، على أن العمل الذي يعمل يكون بواسطة الإنسان.]
وحسب ما أرى، يكون أن الذين نالوا روح الله، يغفرون أو يمسكون الخطايا على مستويين: 
‏الأول: فهم يدعون إلى المعمودية الذين هم أهل لهذا السر، من واقع نقاوة حياتهم واختبار مدى تمسكهم بالإيمان، كذلك فإنهم يؤخرون ويستثنون الذين لم يبلغوا بعد إلى استحقاق هذه النعمة الإلهية. 
‏الثاني: وفي معنى أخر، هم يفغرون ويمسكون الخطايا بأن يزجروا ويعزلوا أبناء الكنيسة (أي المعمدين)، كما يمنحون العفو للذين تابوا. تماماً كما قطع بولس ذلك الذي اقترف الزنا في كورنثوس: «لهلاك الجسد حتى تخلص النفس» (1كو5:5)، ثم عاد وقبله في الشركة «حتى لا يُبتلع من فرط الحزن.» (2كو7:2) 
‏ولقد كان لهذه الآية الخطيرة تاريخ حافل باختلاف الأراء خاصة في الكنية الكاثوليكية، ولا يزال هذا الخلاف قائمأ بين المتحررين في الكنيسة الرومانية وبين التقليديين، إلى هذا اليوم. ولكن الرأي الذي يكاد أن يكون سائداً هو الرأي الذي قال به القديس كيرلس الكبير بأن الحل والمسك للخطايا يخص سري العماد والتوبة، أي ما قبل العماد وما بعد التوبة. 
‏المعروف أن أباء الكنيسة على مدى الثلاثة القرون الأولى، ركزوا على مغفرة الخطايا ومسكها فيما يخص المعمودية فقط. ونرى هذا واضحاً في قانون الإيمان: «ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا». وانجيل القديس يوحنا يشير إلى هذه الحقيقة إشارة قوية في قصة تفتيح عيني الأعمى بالاغتسال, الذي هو رمز العماد، باعتبار أنه عاد بصيراً، لأن خطاياه غُفرت, في مقابل عدم إيمان الفريسيين الذين وضعهم الرب في مستوى العميان, أي غير المعمدين, على أساس عدم غفران خطاياهم. «فخطيتكم باقية» (يو41:9‏). وفي هذه القرون الثلاثة الأولى، كان الاتجاه عنيفاً ضد مغفرة الخطايا بعد المعمودية. ولكن يأتي إنجيل القديس لوقا ليشير إلى الغفران والمسك للخطاياه في معنى التوبة، بصورة واضحة في قول المسيح نفسه: «وقال لهم: هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث، وأن يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم.» (لو46:24-47) 
‏وانجيل يوحنا يعطي أيضاً الأنطباع بأن مغفرة الخطايا موصولة با لكرازة، لأن كلام المسيح يعطي فكراً واحداً متصلاً بين الإرسالية ونفخة الروح القدس ومغفرة الخطايا. ولكن سواء في إنجيل القديس لوقا، أو القديس يوحنا فمفغرة الخطايا متركزة نوعا ها وبصفة مبدئية في الدعوة للمعمودية, التي هي غاية الكرازة، وهي الخاصة «بالأمم». ولكن واضح من رسالة القديس يوحنا الاولى ربط مغفرة الخطايا بالاعتراف أي التوبة (راجح ايو9:1‏). 
‏والملاحظ من روح إنجيل القديس يوحنا أن موضوع مغفرة الخطايا وعدم مغفرة الخطايا يأتي بصورة رئيسية كمنهج اختطه المسيح نفسه؛ بمجيئه إلى العالم، كنور وقداسة وبر: «فقال يسوع: لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم, حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ( المعمودية لمغفرة الخطايا ) ويعمى الذين يبصرون (حرمان المدعين المعرفة والمتجاهلين لخطاياهم من مغفرة الخطايا)» (يو39:9) وعلى هذا المنوال تماما، يكون التلاميذ المرسلون من قبل الرب ليقوموا بنفس رسالة المسيح: «كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا.» (يو21:20) 
‏ولكن لا يزال لاهوت القديس يوحنا يُسيج حول موضوع مغفرة الخطايا، حتى لا يتسرب إلى الذهن أن مغفرة الخطايا من عدمه هي تحت سلطان رسول أو تلميذ أو أي بشر، خلواً من تدخل ومتابعة إلهية وتصديق، وذلك بما قدمه في رسالته الاولى: «إن اعترفنا بخطايانا، فهو آمين وعادل، حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم» (1يو9:1). المسيح هنا هو قابل الاعتراف بالدرجة الاول بل هو المعرف الإلهي الحقيقي في سر الاعتراف، ويزيد أنه يطهر الضمير والنفس. أما الرسول أو التلميذ أو الأسقف أو الكاهن فما هو إلا خادم السر، يأخذ الاعتراف، ليس لنفسه, بل ليقدمه إلى المسيح: [ثم يصعد الكاهن إلى الهيكل ويعطي البخور فوق المذبح عن اعتراف الشعب جميعه في عشية وباكر والبولس, وهو يقول: «يا الله الذي قبل إليه اعتراف اللص على الصليب المكرم, اقبل إليك اعترافات شعبك واغفر لهم جميع خطاياهم هن أجل اسمك القدوس الذي دُعي علينا» - رفع البخور سر اعتراف الشعب - الخولاجي المقدس]. 
‏ويعود القديس يوحنا ليوضح في رسالته الاولى وظيفة المسيح الدائمة أمام الله، متشفعاً عن خطايانا كدين علينا، دفع ثمنه كاملاً: «‏واذ أخطأ أحد, فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار, وهو كفارة لخطايانا, ليس لخطايانا فقط (المعمدين) بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً» (1يو1:2-2)، كل المدعوين للايمان به. 
‏ويتحتم في هذا المضمار الخاص بإعطاء الكنيسة سطان مغفرة الخطايا، أن يكون إيماننا بالغفران الكامل لكل خطايانا التي نعترف بها، قائما ومتأسساً في الفكر والقلب والشعور على سفك دم المسيح على الصليب، ثمناً كاملاً ليس للغفران فقط بل ولتطهير الفكروالقلب والضمير. (صلاة التحليل التي يقرأها الكاهن على المعترف في سر الاعتراف, وهي المعروفة باسم «تحليل الابن« وتُقال أيضاً في نهاية رفع البخور, توضح كيف أن سلطاذ مغفرة الخطايا الذي سلمه المسيح للرسل في هذا المساء بنفخة الروح القدس، هو مؤسس أصلاً على عمل الميسح الكفاري على الصليب: [أيها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح, الابن الوحيد، وكلمة الله الآب، الذي قطع كل رباطات خطايانا من قبل آلامه المخلصة المحيية, الذي نفخ في وجه تلاميذه القديسين ورسل الأطهارء وقال لهم: اقبلوا الروح القدس, من غفرتم خطاياهم غُفرت لهم, ومن أمسكتموها عليهم اُمسكت. أنت الآن أيضاً يا سيدنا, من قبل رسلك الأطهار أنعمت للذين يعملون في الكهنوت كل زمان في كنيستك المقدسة, أن يغفروا الخطايا على الأرض... - الخولاجي المقدس]
ويضبط هذا الإيماذ آيتان: 
‏الاولى في العهد القديم:د«بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة» (عب22:9؛ راجع لا11:17)، حيث كان دم تيوس وعجول مذبوحة تكفر عن خطية المعترف، ولكن إلى طهارة الجسد فقط لأنه دم حيواني. 
‏أما في العهد الجديد، فدم يسوع المسيح «كما من حمل بلا عيب» (ابط19:1)، قيل عنه: «أنه حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يو29:1). وأيضاً: «لأنه إن كاذ دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش عل المنجسين، يقدس إلى طهارة الجسد، فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح, الذي بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب، يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي.» (عب13:9-14) 
‏وهكذا ترى يا عزيزي القارىء أن الإيمان الأنجيلي الكامل بمغفرة الخطايا ينبغي أن يتغلغل إلى أعماف «الضمير» ليطهره تطهيراً كاملآ بل والى التقديس. وهكذا يكون سر الاعتراف والتوبة لمغفرة الخطايا، له التأثير النفساني الفعال القادر أن يصحح ويشفي، ليعيد للانسان نفساً سوية، بعد أن تكون قد أفسدتها الخطية وأمرضتها. 
‏وأما قوة فعالية دم المسيح، فتوضح الآية أنه قائم على أساس «الروح الازلى», أي روح الله القدوس، فدم المسيح الذي سُفك على الصليب، دم حي وحياته أزلية، أي دائمة فيه، منذ أن سُفك والى اليوم وإلى الأبد، فقدرته الذبائحية على الغسل والتطهير والتقديس قائمة وقادرة قدرة ‏لانهائية إزاء خطية العالم كله. 
‏على أن كل من الكنيسة الارثوذكية والكاثوليكية تحصر السلطة الرسولية لمغفرة الخطايا وإماكسها في الرتبة الكهنوتية وفي داخل سر التوبة بأصول وواجبات وشروط، وقد انحصرت تقريبا في معاملة الشعب بعد المعمودية. وقد عالج هذا الأمر مجمع ترنت (1545-1563م) الخاص بالكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية, وهو المجمع الثامن عشر، وكان مخصصاً ضد البروتستانت الإصلاحيين, وأدان كل من يقول بأن سلطان مغفرة الخطايا هو لكافة المؤمنين في الكنيسة. كما زاد بأن هذا السلطان لا يتبع رسالة بشارة الأنجيل بل هو سر قائم بذاته(؟)، ولو أن كثيراً من اللاهوتيين الكاثوليك المحدثين لا يرون أن هذا القرار يتناسب مع قصد الآية الواردة في إنجيل القديس يوحنا، فالآية واضحة أنها تخص قوة الكرازة ذاتها من جهة الله نفسه لمغفرة الخطايا في المسيح أو مسكها. 
‏والخطأ الحادث والمستمر هو التمادي في استخدام هذا السلطان بمفهوم يخرج عن تحديدات الروح في الأنجيل حسب هوى الشارح. 
‏ولو أن إنجيل القديس يوحنا لم يتعرض للخطايا وغفرانها بالنسبة للمعاملات الشحمية مح الآخرين, إلا أننا نفهم من إنجيل القديس متى أنه علينا أن نفرق بين خطايا تُقترف وتمس الايمان أو العقيدة أو العبادة أو الله أو الكنيسة أو جسد الإنسان ذاته (كالزنا,» باعتبار أن الجسد تقدس بالمعمودية والروح القدس في الأسرار وخاصة الاشتراك في جسد ودم المسيح, فصار جسد الإنسان هيكلاً لله وعضوا في جسد المسيح كالغصن في الكرمة؛ وبين خطايا تُقترف في المعاملات الشخصية مح الناس والاخوة لتمسهم بالسوء. 
‏فالخطايا التي تُقترف ضد الله وكل ما يخصه، يدخل غفرانها بالدرجة الاول في سلطان الكنيسة. أما الخطايا في التعامل الشخصي مع الناس والتي تمسهم بالسوء، فيتحتم طلب الغفران أولا ممن أسأنا إليه مع الاستعداد للتغريم: «وإن أخطأ إليك أخوك فاذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما. إن سمع منك فقد ربحت أخاك. وإن لم يسمع فخذ معك أيضا واحدا أو اثنين لكي تقوم كل كلمة على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة. وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة. وإن ‏لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار» (مت15:18-17)؛ «حينئذ تقدم إليه بطرس وقال: يا رب كم مرة يخطىء إلى أخي وأنا أغغر له، هل إل سبع مرات؟ قال له يسوع: لا أقول لك إلى سبع مرات، بل إلى سبعين مرة سبع مرات.» (مت21:18-22) 
‏وواضح جداً من هذا العرض أن على الفرد المؤمن واجب الغفران أو قانون الغفران. إذ يتحتم أن يكون جاهزاً وبلا استثناء، حتى ولو أخطأ الإنسان نحوه سبعين مرة سبع مرات؛ بمعنى أنه ليس في يد المؤمن سلطان حر لمغفرة الخطايا للأخرين بل هو واجب وقانون حتمي مفروض عليه. وقول المسيح أن عليك، كمؤمن، أن تغفر لمن أخطأ إليك سبعين مرة سبع مرات، يحمل ضمنا أن ليس المؤمن أي حق لعدمم الغفران» «فمسك الخطايا» ليس من سلطان المؤمن قط, بل رفعه المسيح من يد المؤمن ووضعه في نصابه القانوني: «وإن لم يسمع فخذ معك أيضاً واحدا أو اثنين ...، ون لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة» هنا يأتي دور الكنيسة القانوني في مسك الخطية على الخاطىء المكابر والمعاند، وفرزه من الكنيسة: «وان لم يسمع من الكنيسة، فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار»، بمعنى أن الكنيسة تقطعه من عضويتها، إذ لم يعد أخاً في الإيمان بل وثنياً يعبد البغضة والعداوة ويبخر للذات. 
‏الاعتراف «بالزلات»: يعطينا القديس يعقوب صورة محدودة لتصريح الكنيسة وتحت سلطانها بمكاشفة المؤمنين بعضهم بعضا بالخطايا، بمعنى الاعتذار عن كل إساءة في وقتها حتى لا تثقل ضمائرهم من نحو بعضهم البعض: «اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات، وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكي تُشفوا.» (يع16:5) 
‏واضح هنا أن نوع الخطايا ليس موجها للايمان أو الله أو الكنيسة، بل هي أخطاء شخصية وقد ربط القديس يعقوب هنا بين الخطايا والأمراض، وبين الاعتراف الفردي والصلاة. وهذا التصريح من رئيس كنيسة أورشليم أم كنائس العالم آنئذ يأتي بعد أن أوضح دور قسوس الكنيسة الأساسي في دهن مسحة الزيت والصلاة ومغفرة الخطايا المتسببة في المرض. 
‏لذلك لا نجد هنا في القول: «اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات»، أي انتقال أو تنازل لسلطان الكنيسة الرسولي لمغفرة الخطايا أو إمساكها إلى عامة المؤمنين، بل هي على مستوى الأمر أو التوصية، كعمل مبدئي في غاية الأهمية والضرورة، تستكمله الكنيسة بقوتها وسلطانها الرسولي الفائق المستجاب لدى الله في السماء 
‏القيمة السرية والثمينة لسلطان مغفرة الخطايا في الكنيسة: يقدم لنا القديس يعقوب الصلة السرية والخطيرة بين الخطية والمرض، وبالتالى بين غفران الخطية وقوة الشفاء عند الكنيسة المفتقدة لأولادها: «أمريض أحد بينكم، فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب. وصلاة الإيمان تشفي المريض، والرب يقيمه، وان كان قد فعل خطية تُغفر له.» (يع14:5-15) 
‏هنا يسجل لنا القديس يعقوب نوعا هاما من قيمة سلطان مغفرة الخطايا الذي استودعه الرب في قلب الكنيسة، فهو هنا ليس منطوقا بالحل أو الغفران بل يُقدم على مستوى صلاة يقودها قسوس الكنيسة المجتمعون مع أهل المريض من أجل الشفاء باستخدام زيت المسحة المفروض أنه يحمل قوة وحضور الروح القدس. هنا يكشف لنا القديس يعقوب أن غفران الخطية الذي في سلطان الكنيسة والعامل بالروح القدس في سر المسحة هو أساس الشفاء، باعتبار أن هذا المريض علته الخطية. بهذا يكون سلطان مغفرة الخطايا في الكنيسة بمثابة قوة وذخيرة لشفاء أجساد ونفوس وأرواح المؤمنين. 
‏التوبة والغفران: «ولكن الآن يقول الرب ارجعوا إلي بكل قلوبكم وبالصوم والبكاء والنوح، ومزقوا قلوبكم لا ثيابكم، وارجعوا إلى الرب إلهكم لأنه رؤوف رحيم، بطيء الغضب، وكثير الرأفة.» (يؤ12:2-13)؛ «قد محوت كغيم ذنوبك، وكسحابة خطاياك. ارجع إلي لأني فديتك.» (إش22:44) 
‏أوضح تعبير عن علاقة التوبة بمغفرة الخطايا هو ما قاله القديس بطرس الرسول بعد حلول الروح القدس مباشرة لشعب إسرائيل النادم والباكي: «توبوا وارجعوا لتُمحى خطاياكم، لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب» (أع19:3). ولكنها أولاً وقبل كل شيء وصية الرب المخلص فيما يخص عمل مغفرة الخطايا, كما قالها بعد القيامة بحسب إنجيل القديس لوقا: «وقال لهم ... أن يُكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم.» (لو46:24) 
‏وقد سبق الرب في تعاليمه أيضاً أن ربط المغفرة بالتوبة ربطاً لا محيص عنه: «وان أخطأ إليك أخوك فوبخه، فإن تاب فاغفر له. وإن أخطأ إليك سبع مرات في اليوم ... قائلاً أنا تائب, فاغفر له» (7:15)
‏أما ربط التوبة نفسها بالخلاص، فقد جعلها المسيح كالأساس: «إن لم تتوبوا، فجميمكم كذلك تهلكون» (لو3:13). أما مركز التوبة والتائب في السماء، فوصفه المسيح كذلك: «أقول لكم، إنه هكذا يكون فرح في السماء بخاطىء واحد يتوب...» (لو7:15) 
‏إذن, لا توجد مغفرة للخطايا إلا بالتوبة، فمغفرة الخطايا تكون فقط للتائب كحالة حاضرة ومستمرة. لذلك لا يمكن أن نعبر على هبة المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا للرسل بأن كل ما يغفرونه يُغفر وكل ما يمسكونه يُمسك، حيث يأتي فعل الغفران والمسك في حالة الفعل التام المستمر اي يكون مغفوراً ويكون ممسوكاً, إلا ويكون نتيجة مباشرة للتوبة الدائمة، والمسك يصير نتيجة مباشرة لمن رفض حياة التوبة. 
‏وما هي التوبة؟: التوبة في اللغة اليونانية هي بحسب الحرف «تغيير الفكر» ولكن المعنى في اللغة الأرامية التي كان يتكلم بها المسيح تعني أكثر وأعمق من هذا: فهي بحسب الفحص الدقيق تحمل معنى: 
1- حالة الإنسان فيما يخص كل كفاءاته، 
2- مبادرة عبادية تحمل تحولا نحو الله بتصميم وعناد، 
3- ليس الكف عن سيرة سابقة أو التكفير عنها بتحمل تضحيات وعقوبات وحسب، بل لا بد وأن تشمل نزوعاً جديداً نحو المستقبل، 
4- تغيير جذري في العقيدة والإيمان, أو بمعنى أبسط معرفة أعمق وأصح بالله ودراية واعية بإرادته المقدسة، 
5- استجابة واضحة لنداء نعمة الله، وانتهاز فرصة الخلاص التي يعرضها الله. 
‏والتوبة ولو أنها حالة قلبية داخلية للانسان، ولكن يتحتم أن يكون لها أفعال وردود أفعال ظاهرة وعلنية, كأعمال رحمة ومحبة وتواضع: «فاعملوا أعمالا تليق بالتوبة.» (لو8:3) 
‏فالصوم مثلا له أعمال: 
1- «أليس هذا صوما أختاره ( أنا الله): حل قيود الشر, فك عقد النير (أي إطلاق سراح الذين نعاقبهم ونعبدهم)، واطلاق المسحوقين أحراراً, وقطع كل نير (القيود التي وضعناها على من كانوا تحت سلطاننا).» (إش7:58‏) 
2- «أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك, وأن تدخل المساكين التائهين إلى بيتك». «إذا رأيت عرياناً أن تكسوه, وأن لا تتغاضى عن لحمك.» (إش7:58) 
النتيجة: «حينئذ ينفجر مثل الصبح نورك, وتنبت صحتك سريعاً, ويسير برك أمامك, ومجد الرب يجمع ساقتك, حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب, تستغيث فيقول هأنذا» (إش8:58-9)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (29 يناير 2018)

*23:20 «مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ».​
«وأجعل مفتاح بيت داود على كتفه، فيفتح وليس من يُغلق، ويُغلق وليس من يفتح.» (إش22:22) 
‏هذه الآية ملتحمة بالآية السابقة، أي بعطية الروح القدس، في نفخة الحياة الجديدة في المسيح المُقامة من الموت, ثم بالإرسالية الممتدة من الآب أيضاً. وهكذا يكون غفران الخطايا وحجزها عن الغفران داخلاً في عمل الروح القدس المباشر، وفي نطاق خدمة الارسالية، أي خدمة الخلاص. 
‏هذه الآية، من واقع منطوقها، سلاح خطير ذو حدين: حد يقطع الخطية ويفرزها عن الداخل في الحياة الجديدة، وحد يقطع الخاطىء نفسه عن جسد الكنيسة الحي حتى لا يفسدها. 
‏وقد ذهب المفسرون لهذه الأية كل مذهب, ولكن لا يعنينا في شرحها إلا ما جاء في منهج الفكر الارثوذكسي الكنسي. 
رأي القديس كيرلس الكبير: [بأية طريقة، وبأي معنى وهب المخلص تلاميذه الكرامة التي تليق فقط بطبيعة الله وحده؟ لقد فكر(الرب) أنه من الموافق أن الذين وُهبوا مرة روحه، وهو الرب الإله، ينبغي أن يحوزوا قوة مغفرة أو مسك الخطايا، فكيفما صنعوا يكون الروح القدس الساكن فيهم هو الذي يغفر أو يمسك هذه الخطايا حسب مشيئته، على أن العمل الذي يعمل يكون بواسطة الإنسان.]
وحسب ما أرى، يكون أن الذين نالوا روح الله، يغفرون أو يمسكون الخطايا على مستويين: 
‏الأول: فهم يدعون إلى المعمودية الذين هم أهل لهذا السر، من واقع نقاوة حياتهم واختبار مدى تمسكهم بالإيمان، كذلك فإنهم يؤخرون ويستثنون الذين لم يبلغوا بعد إلى استحقاق هذه النعمة الإلهية. 
‏الثاني: وفي معنى أخر، هم يفغرون ويمسكون الخطايا بأن يزجروا ويعزلوا أبناء الكنيسة (أي المعمدين)، كما يمنحون العفو للذين تابوا. تماماً كما قطع بولس ذلك الذي اقترف الزنا في كورنثوس: «لهلاك الجسد حتى تخلص النفس» (1كو5:5)، ثم عاد وقبله في الشركة «حتى لا يُبتلع من فرط الحزن.» (2كو7:2) 
‏ولقد كان لهذه الآية الخطيرة تاريخ حافل باختلاف الأراء خاصة في الكنية الكاثوليكية، ولا يزال هذا الخلاف قائمأ بين المتحررين في الكنيسة الرومانية وبين التقليديين، إلى هذا اليوم. ولكن الرأي الذي يكاد أن يكون سائداً هو الرأي الذي قال به القديس كيرلس الكبير بأن الحل والمسك للخطايا يخص سري العماد والتوبة، أي ما قبل العماد وما بعد التوبة. 
‏المعروف أن أباء الكنيسة على مدى الثلاثة القرون الأولى، ركزوا على مغفرة الخطايا ومسكها فيما يخص المعمودية فقط. ونرى هذا واضحاً في قانون الإيمان: «ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا». وانجيل القديس يوحنا يشير إلى هذه الحقيقة إشارة قوية في قصة تفتيح عيني الأعمى بالاغتسال, الذي هو رمز العماد، باعتبار أنه عاد بصيراً، لأن خطاياه غُفرت, في مقابل عدم إيمان الفريسيين الذين وضعهم الرب في مستوى العميان, أي غير المعمدين, على أساس عدم غفران خطاياهم. «فخطيتكم باقية» (يو41:9‏). وفي هذه القرون الثلاثة الأولى، كان الاتجاه عنيفاً ضد مغفرة الخطايا بعد المعمودية. ولكن يأتي إنجيل القديس لوقا ليشير إلى الغفران والمسك للخطاياه في معنى التوبة، بصورة واضحة في قول المسيح نفسه: «وقال لهم: هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث، وأن يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم.» (لو46:24-47) 
‏وانجيل يوحنا يعطي أيضاً الأنطباع بأن مغفرة الخطايا موصولة با لكرازة، لأن كلام المسيح يعطي فكراً واحداً متصلاً بين الإرسالية ونفخة الروح القدس ومغفرة الخطايا. ولكن سواء في إنجيل القديس لوقا، أو القديس يوحنا فمفغرة الخطايا متركزة نوعا ها وبصفة مبدئية في الدعوة للمعمودية, التي هي غاية الكرازة، وهي الخاصة «بالأمم». ولكن واضح من رسالة القديس يوحنا الاولى ربط مغفرة الخطايا بالاعتراف أي التوبة (راجح ايو9:1‏). 
‏والملاحظ من روح إنجيل القديس يوحنا أن موضوع مغفرة الخطايا وعدم مغفرة الخطايا يأتي بصورة رئيسية كمنهج اختطه المسيح نفسه؛ بمجيئه إلى العالم، كنور وقداسة وبر: «فقال يسوع: لدينونة أتيت أنا إلى هذا العالم, حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ( المعمودية لمغفرة الخطايا ) ويعمى الذين يبصرون (حرمان المدعين المعرفة والمتجاهلين لخطاياهم من مغفرة الخطايا)» (يو39:9) وعلى هذا المنوال تماما، يكون التلاميذ المرسلون من قبل الرب ليقوموا بنفس رسالة المسيح: «كما أرسلني الآب أرسلكم أنا.» (يو21:20) 
‏ولكن لا يزال لاهوت القديس يوحنا يُسيج حول موضوع مغفرة الخطايا، حتى لا يتسرب إلى الذهن أن مغفرة الخطايا من عدمه هي تحت سلطان رسول أو تلميذ أو أي بشر، خلواً من تدخل ومتابعة إلهية وتصديق، وذلك بما قدمه في رسالته الاولى: «إن اعترفنا بخطايانا، فهو آمين وعادل، حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل إثم» (1يو9:1). المسيح هنا هو قابل الاعتراف بالدرجة الاول بل هو المعرف الإلهي الحقيقي في سر الاعتراف، ويزيد أنه يطهر الضمير والنفس. أما الرسول أو التلميذ أو الأسقف أو الكاهن فما هو إلا خادم السر، يأخذ الاعتراف، ليس لنفسه, بل ليقدمه إلى المسيح: [ثم يصعد الكاهن إلى الهيكل ويعطي البخور فوق المذبح عن اعتراف الشعب جميعه في عشية وباكر والبولس, وهو يقول: «يا الله الذي قبل إليه اعتراف اللص على الصليب المكرم, اقبل إليك اعترافات شعبك واغفر لهم جميع خطاياهم هن أجل اسمك القدوس الذي دُعي علينا» - رفع البخور سر اعتراف الشعب - الخولاجي المقدس]. 
‏ويعود القديس يوحنا ليوضح في رسالته الاولى وظيفة المسيح الدائمة أمام الله، متشفعاً عن خطايانا كدين علينا، دفع ثمنه كاملاً: «‏واذ أخطأ أحد, فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار, وهو كفارة لخطايانا, ليس لخطايانا فقط (المعمدين) بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً» (1يو1:2-2)، كل المدعوين للايمان به. 
‏ويتحتم في هذا المضمار الخاص بإعطاء الكنيسة سطان مغفرة الخطايا، أن يكون إيماننا بالغفران الكامل لكل خطايانا التي نعترف بها، قائما ومتأسساً في الفكر والقلب والشعور على سفك دم المسيح على الصليب، ثمناً كاملاً ليس للغفران فقط بل ولتطهير الفكروالقلب والضمير. (صلاة التحليل التي يقرأها الكاهن على المعترف في سر الاعتراف, وهي المعروفة باسم «تحليل الابن« وتُقال أيضاً في نهاية رفع البخور, توضح كيف أن سلطاذ مغفرة الخطايا الذي سلمه المسيح للرسل في هذا المساء بنفخة الروح القدس، هو مؤسس أصلاً على عمل الميسح الكفاري على الصليب: [أيها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح, الابن الوحيد، وكلمة الله الآب، الذي قطع كل رباطات خطايانا من قبل آلامه المخلصة المحيية, الذي نفخ في وجه تلاميذه القديسين ورسل الأطهارء وقال لهم: اقبلوا الروح القدس, من غفرتم خطاياهم غُفرت لهم, ومن أمسكتموها عليهم اُمسكت. أنت الآن أيضاً يا سيدنا, من قبل رسلك الأطهار أنعمت للذين يعملون في الكهنوت كل زمان في كنيستك المقدسة, أن يغفروا الخطايا على الأرض... - الخولاجي المقدس]
ويضبط هذا الإيماذ آيتان: 
‏الاولى في العهد القديم:د«بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة» (عب22:9؛ راجع لا11:17)، حيث كان دم تيوس وعجول مذبوحة تكفر عن خطية المعترف، ولكن إلى طهارة الجسد فقط لأنه دم حيواني. 
‏أما في العهد الجديد، فدم يسوع المسيح «كما من حمل بلا عيب» (ابط19:1)، قيل عنه: «أنه حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم» (يو29:1). وأيضاً: «لأنه إن كاذ دم ثيران وتيوس ورماد عجلة مرشوش عل المنجسين، يقدس إلى طهارة الجسد، فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح, الذي بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله بلا عيب، يطهر ضمائركم من أعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي.» (عب13:9-14) 
‏وهكذا ترى يا عزيزي القارىء أن الإيمان الأنجيلي الكامل بمغفرة الخطايا ينبغي أن يتغلغل إلى أعماف «الضمير» ليطهره تطهيراً كاملآ بل والى التقديس. وهكذا يكون سر الاعتراف والتوبة لمغفرة الخطايا، له التأثير النفساني الفعال القادر أن يصحح ويشفي، ليعيد للانسان نفساً سوية، بعد أن تكون قد أفسدتها الخطية وأمرضتها. 
‏وأما قوة فعالية دم المسيح، فتوضح الآية أنه قائم على أساس «الروح الازلى», أي روح الله القدوس، فدم المسيح الذي سُفك على الصليب، دم حي وحياته أزلية، أي دائمة فيه، منذ أن سُفك والى اليوم وإلى الأبد، فقدرته الذبائحية على الغسل والتطهير والتقديس قائمة وقادرة قدرة ‏لانهائية إزاء خطية العالم كله. 
‏على أن كل من الكنيسة الارثوذكية والكاثوليكية تحصر السلطة الرسولية لمغفرة الخطايا وإماكسها في الرتبة الكهنوتية وفي داخل سر التوبة بأصول وواجبات وشروط، وقد انحصرت تقريبا في معاملة الشعب بعد المعمودية. وقد عالج هذا الأمر مجمع ترنت (1545-1563م) الخاص بالكنيسة الرومانية الكاثوليكية, وهو المجمع الثامن عشر، وكان مخصصاً ضد البروتستانت الإصلاحيين, وأدان كل من يقول بأن سلطان مغفرة الخطايا هو لكافة المؤمنين في الكنيسة. كما زاد بأن هذا السلطان لا يتبع رسالة بشارة الأنجيل بل هو سر قائم بذاته(؟)، ولو أن كثيراً من اللاهوتيين الكاثوليك المحدثين لا يرون أن هذا القرار يتناسب مع قصد الآية الواردة في إنجيل القديس يوحنا، فالآية واضحة أنها تخص قوة الكرازة ذاتها من جهة الله نفسه لمغفرة الخطايا في المسيح أو مسكها. 
‏والخطأ الحادث والمستمر هو التمادي في استخدام هذا السلطان بمفهوم يخرج عن تحديدات الروح في الأنجيل حسب هوى الشارح. 
‏ولو أن إنجيل القديس يوحنا لم يتعرض للخطايا وغفرانها بالنسبة للمعاملات الشحمية مح الآخرين, إلا أننا نفهم من إنجيل القديس متى أنه علينا أن نفرق بين خطايا تُقترف وتمس الايمان أو العقيدة أو العبادة أو الله أو الكنيسة أو جسد الإنسان ذاته (كالزنا,» باعتبار أن الجسد تقدس بالمعمودية والروح القدس في الأسرار وخاصة الاشتراك في جسد ودم المسيح, فصار جسد الإنسان هيكلاً لله وعضوا في جسد المسيح كالغصن في الكرمة؛ وبين خطايا تُقترف في المعاملات الشخصية مح الناس والاخوة لتمسهم بالسوء. 
‏فالخطايا التي تُقترف ضد الله وكل ما يخصه، يدخل غفرانها بالدرجة الاول في سلطان الكنيسة. أما الخطايا في التعامل الشخصي مع الناس والتي تمسهم بالسوء، فيتحتم طلب الغفران أولا ممن أسأنا إليه مع الاستعداد للتغريم: «وإن أخطأ إليك أخوك فاذهب وعاتبه بينك وبينه وحدكما. إن سمع منك فقد ربحت أخاك. وإن لم يسمع فخذ معك أيضا واحدا أو اثنين لكي تقوم كل كلمة على فم شاهدين أو ثلاثة. وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة. وإن ‏لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار» (مت15:18-17)؛ «حينئذ تقدم إليه بطرس وقال: يا رب كم مرة يخطىء إلى أخي وأنا أغغر له، هل إل سبع مرات؟ قال له يسوع: لا أقول لك إلى سبع مرات، بل إلى سبعين مرة سبع مرات.» (مت21:18-22) 
‏وواضح جداً من هذا العرض أن على الفرد المؤمن واجب الغفران أو قانون الغفران. إذ يتحتم أن يكون جاهزاً وبلا استثناء، حتى ولو أخطأ الإنسان نحوه سبعين مرة سبع مرات؛ بمعنى أنه ليس في يد المؤمن سلطان حر لمغفرة الخطايا للأخرين بل هو واجب وقانون حتمي مفروض عليه. وقول المسيح أن عليك، كمؤمن، أن تغفر لمن أخطأ إليك سبعين مرة سبع مرات، يحمل ضمنا أن ليس المؤمن أي حق لعدمم الغفران» «فمسك الخطايا» ليس من سلطان المؤمن قط, بل رفعه المسيح من يد المؤمن ووضعه في نصابه القانوني: «وإن لم يسمع فخذ معك أيضاً واحدا أو اثنين ...، ون لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة» هنا يأتي دور الكنيسة القانوني في مسك الخطية على الخاطىء المكابر والمعاند، وفرزه من الكنيسة: «وان لم يسمع من الكنيسة، فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار»، بمعنى أن الكنيسة تقطعه من عضويتها، إذ لم يعد أخاً في الإيمان بل وثنياً يعبد البغضة والعداوة ويبخر للذات. 
‏الاعتراف «بالزلات»: يعطينا القديس يعقوب صورة محدودة لتصريح الكنيسة وتحت سلطانها بمكاشفة المؤمنين بعضهم بعضا بالخطايا، بمعنى الاعتذار عن كل إساءة في وقتها حتى لا تثقل ضمائرهم من نحو بعضهم البعض: «اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات، وصلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض لكي تُشفوا.» (يع16:5) 
‏واضح هنا أن نوع الخطايا ليس موجها للايمان أو الله أو الكنيسة، بل هي أخطاء شخصية وقد ربط القديس يعقوب هنا بين الخطايا والأمراض، وبين الاعتراف الفردي والصلاة. وهذا التصريح من رئيس كنيسة أورشليم أم كنائس العالم آنئذ يأتي بعد أن أوضح دور قسوس الكنيسة الأساسي في دهن مسحة الزيت والصلاة ومغفرة الخطايا المتسببة في المرض. 
‏لذلك لا نجد هنا في القول: «اعترفوا بعضكم لبعض بالزلات»، أي انتقال أو تنازل لسلطان الكنيسة الرسولي لمغفرة الخطايا أو إمساكها إلى عامة المؤمنين، بل هي على مستوى الأمر أو التوصية، كعمل مبدئي في غاية الأهمية والضرورة، تستكمله الكنيسة بقوتها وسلطانها الرسولي الفائق المستجاب لدى الله في السماء 
‏القيمة السرية والثمينة لسلطان مغفرة الخطايا في الكنيسة: يقدم لنا القديس يعقوب الصلة السرية والخطيرة بين الخطية والمرض، وبالتالى بين غفران الخطية وقوة الشفاء عند الكنيسة المفتقدة لأولادها: «أمريض أحد بينكم، فليدع شيوخ الكنيسة فيصلوا عليه ويدهنوه بزيت باسم الرب. وصلاة الإيمان تشفي المريض، والرب يقيمه، وان كان قد فعل خطية تُغفر له.» (يع14:5-15) 
‏هنا يسجل لنا القديس يعقوب نوعا هاما من قيمة سلطان مغفرة الخطايا الذي استودعه الرب في قلب الكنيسة، فهو هنا ليس منطوقا بالحل أو الغفران بل يُقدم على مستوى صلاة يقودها قسوس الكنيسة المجتمعون مع أهل المريض من أجل الشفاء باستخدام زيت المسحة المفروض أنه يحمل قوة وحضور الروح القدس. هنا يكشف لنا القديس يعقوب أن غفران الخطية الذي في سلطان الكنيسة والعامل بالروح القدس في سر المسحة هو أساس الشفاء، باعتبار أن هذا المريض علته الخطية. بهذا يكون سلطان مغفرة الخطايا في الكنيسة بمثابة قوة وذخيرة لشفاء أجساد ونفوس وأرواح المؤمنين. 
‏التوبة والغفران: «ولكن الآن يقول الرب ارجعوا إلي بكل قلوبكم وبالصوم والبكاء والنوح، ومزقوا قلوبكم لا ثيابكم، وارجعوا إلى الرب إلهكم لأنه رؤوف رحيم، بطيء الغضب، وكثير الرأفة.» (يؤ12:2-13)؛ «قد محوت كغيم ذنوبك، وكسحابة خطاياك. ارجع إلي لأني فديتك.» (إش22:44) 
‏أوضح تعبير عن علاقة التوبة بمغفرة الخطايا هو ما قاله القديس بطرس الرسول بعد حلول الروح القدس مباشرة لشعب إسرائيل النادم والباكي: «توبوا وارجعوا لتُمحى خطاياكم، لكي تأتي أوقات الفرج من وجه الرب» (أع19:3). ولكنها أولاً وقبل كل شيء وصية الرب المخلص فيما يخص عمل مغفرة الخطايا, كما قالها بعد القيامة بحسب إنجيل القديس لوقا: «وقال لهم ... أن يُكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميع الأمم مبتدأ من أورشليم.» (لو46:24) 
‏وقد سبق الرب في تعاليمه أيضاً أن ربط المغفرة بالتوبة ربطاً لا محيص عنه: «وان أخطأ إليك أخوك فوبخه، فإن تاب فاغفر له. وإن أخطأ إليك سبع مرات في اليوم ... قائلاً أنا تائب, فاغفر له» (7:15)
‏أما ربط التوبة نفسها بالخلاص، فقد جعلها المسيح كالأساس: «إن لم تتوبوا، فجميمكم كذلك تهلكون» (لو3:13). أما مركز التوبة والتائب في السماء، فوصفه المسيح كذلك: «أقول لكم، إنه هكذا يكون فرح في السماء بخاطىء واحد يتوب...» (لو7:15) 
‏إذن, لا توجد مغفرة للخطايا إلا بالتوبة، فمغفرة الخطايا تكون فقط للتائب كحالة حاضرة ومستمرة. لذلك لا يمكن أن نعبر على هبة المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا للرسل بأن كل ما يغفرونه يُغفر وكل ما يمسكونه يُمسك، حيث يأتي فعل الغفران والمسك في حالة الفعل التام المستمر اي يكون مغفوراً ويكون ممسوكاً, إلا ويكون نتيجة مباشرة للتوبة الدائمة، والمسك يصير نتيجة مباشرة لمن رفض حياة التوبة. 
‏وما هي التوبة؟: التوبة في اللغة اليونانية هي بحسب الحرف «تغيير الفكر» ولكن المعنى في اللغة الأرامية التي كان يتكلم بها المسيح تعني أكثر وأعمق من هذا: فهي بحسب الفحص الدقيق تحمل معنى: 
1- حالة الإنسان فيما يخص كل كفاءاته، 
2- مبادرة عبادية تحمل تحولا نحو الله بتصميم وعناد، 
3- ليس الكف عن سيرة سابقة أو التكفير عنها بتحمل تضحيات وعقوبات وحسب، بل لا بد وأن تشمل نزوعاً جديداً نحو المستقبل، 
4- تغيير جذري في العقيدة والإيمان, أو بمعنى أبسط معرفة أعمق وأصح بالله ودراية واعية بإرادته المقدسة، 
5- استجابة واضحة لنداء نعمة الله، وانتهاز فرصة الخلاص التي يعرضها الله. 
‏والتوبة ولو أنها حالة قلبية داخلية للانسان، ولكن يتحتم أن يكون لها أفعال وردود أفعال ظاهرة وعلنية, كأعمال رحمة ومحبة وتواضع: «فاعملوا أعمالا تليق بالتوبة.» (لو8:3) 
‏فالصوم مثلا له أعمال: 
1- «أليس هذا صوما أختاره ( أنا الله): حل قيود الشر, فك عقد النير (أي إطلاق سراح الذين نعاقبهم ونعبدهم)، واطلاق المسحوقين أحراراً, وقطع كل نير (القيود التي وضعناها على من كانوا تحت سلطاننا).» (إش7:58‏) 
2- «أليس أن تكسر للجائع خبزك, وأن تدخل المساكين التائهين إلى بيتك». «إذا رأيت عرياناً أن تكسوه, وأن لا تتغاضى عن لحمك.» (إش7:58) 
النتيجة: «حينئذ ينفجر مثل الصبح نورك, وتنبت صحتك سريعاً, ويسير برك أمامك, ومجد الرب يجمع ساقتك, حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب, تستغيث فيقول هأنذا» (إش8:58-9)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 فبراير 2018)

*2- المسيح يظهر للأحد عشر خصيصاً من أجل توما في العلية
توما كان غائباً عن الاجتماع الأول, وويرفض تصديق القيامة, ويرفض شهادة إخوته التلاميذ (24:20-25)
24:20  أَمَّا تُومَا أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ حِينَ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ.​
‏«كانى روح الله على عزريا بن عوديا، فخرج للقاء آسا وقال له: اسمعوا لي يا آسا وجميع يهوذا وبنيامين: الرب معكم ما كنتم معه. وإن طلبتموه، يوجد لكم. وان تركتموه, يترككم.» (2أى1:15-2) 
‏توما: «ديديموس» باليونانية المترجم بالتوأم، تعني ضمن ما تعني في لغة القديس يوحنا المستيكية, أي السرية, معنى أنه واحد باثنين، وهي ما توضحه ولادة التوائم). فكون توما واحدا باثنين, ثم تقول الآية إنه واحد من الاثني عشر، فهو هنا يعني أنه يكمل بالسر مكان التلميذ الذي كان معدوداً من الاثني عشر وسقط؛ لأن «الاثني عشر» هو الاصطلاح الذي تحمله الكنيسة عوض الاثني عشر سبطاً، خلوا من أعداد وأسماء وحظوظ فردية. هذا كان يدركه بطرس الرسول تماما حينما دعا الأحد عشر إلى اجتماع عاجل والى صوم وصلاة، ليعين آخر عوض يهوذا الذي صار من نصيب الشيطان، حتى يكمل نصاب الكنيسة، لا عددا بل اسما دهريا: 
‏«وذهب بي بالروح إلى جبل عظيم عال, وأراني المدينة العظيمة أورشليم المقدسة نازلة من السماء من عند الله لها مجد الله ولمعانها، شبه حجر كحجر يشب بلوري، وكان لها سور عظيم وعال (سور الخلاص)، وكان لها اثنا عشر بابا (مداخل التعليم الرسولية) وعلى الأبواب اثنا عشر ملاكاً (حراس التعليم الصحيح), وأسماء مكتوبة هي أسماء أسباط بني إسرائيل (الجديد) الاثني عشر (رسولا) ... وسور المدينة كان له اثنا عشر أساساً, وعليها أسماء رسل الخروف الاثني عشر.» (رؤ10:21-14)
‏لقد أنهت أخبار المحاكمة الشنيعة والصلب والموت للمعلم المحبوب، على كل أمل في بقاء توما في أورشليم مع الرفقة على ما يظن. وربما يكون قد قفل راجعاً إلى بلدته، وهي في غالب الأمر ليست في الجليل بل اليهودية، فهو كان, على ما يُعتقد, من الخمسة التلاميذ الأوائل الذين تبعوا الرب في بداية خدمته في اليهودية قبل الجليل ولكن لما ترامت إليه أخبار القيامة رجع إلى أورشليم. وهذا ما تم بالحرف الواحد لتلميذي عمواس اللذين قفلا راجعين إلى مدينتهما, يلفهما اليأس والحسرة. 
‏أما لماذا تسرع توما في الأنسحاب من دائرة الأحداث هكذا دون بقية التلاميذ، فواضح من الحديث القادم أن اليأس كان قد استبد به أكثر من جميعهم, فكان رد فعل النعمة أنها انسحبت من دائرة حياته, مؤقتاً, وهكذا ينكشف سلوك توما، التراجعي، كما تتبين معاملة الله للمتراجعين: «الرب معكم ما كنتم معه، وان طلبتموه يوجد لكم وان تركتموه يترككم.» (2اى15:2) 
‏فغياب توما عن ذلك الحدث العظيم، سببه توما نفسه، ولكن تقف وعود الله بلا ندامة: «وهل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها؟ حتى هؤلاء ينسين، وأنا لا أنساك.» (إش15:49‏) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 فبراير 2018)

*25:20  فَقَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ».​
‏الإنجيل لم يذكر لنا حادثة توما هذه المخجلة لكي يحط من قدر توما, بل لكي يوضح صعوبة الإيمان بالقيامة. فإنجيل القديس متى يذكر أن أكثر من واحد منهم شكوا: «ولما رأوه سجدوا له، ولكن بعضهم شكوا» (مت17:28). هذه هي صراحة الإنجيلي في روايته، التي من واقعها ندرك صدق الرواية وصدق القيامة ذاتها. وانجيل القديس مرقس لم تفته هذه المحنة الإيمانية لدى ‏البعض، فهي جزء لا يتجزأ من الحقيقة: «أخيرا ظهر للأحد عشر وهم متكئون ووبخ عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم, لأنهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام» (مر14:16) 
‏وهنا يزيد القديس مرقس من لوم التلاميذ الذين لم يؤمنوا إذ كان يجب أن يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام. وهذه تعود وتنعكس علينا لا محالة، فنحن أمام هذه الحالة عينها. فرواية القيامة بلغتنا على يد شهود عيان كثيرين, فالايمان بها أصبح يحفه القبول من اليمين بالمديح، كما يحفة الشك من الشمال بالتوبيخ. أما الطوبى أي السعادة، فهي نصيب الذين يؤمنون ولا يطلبون لا العيان ولا شهادة العيان، لأن الحق يضيء قلوبهم. 
‏إذا، فرواية توما لا تخص توما ولا التلاميذ، بل هي حدثت لتكون ركناً ركيناً في استعلان شخص المخلص، كجزء حي في درجات سلم استعلان قيامة المسيح، كطوق نجاة للذين ستعصف بهم شكوك مثل شكوك توما! 
‏والقديس يوحنا يقدم لنا رواية توما على التوازي مع رواية تلميذي عمواس التي قدمها القديس لوقا. فكل من الروايتين حظت بظهور الرب خاصة. ولكن حظى كل منهما بالتوبيخ المناسب. 
«قد رأينا الرب»: نفس ما قالته المجدلية: «قد رأيت الرب». 
‏لم تكن رؤيا وحسب بل وفرحاً، هي شهادة ستبقى خالدة أبد الدهر ترددها كلمة «آمين»، من كل من في السموات والأرض، بانتظار الاستعلان المنظور الذي تراه كل عين آمنت أو لم تؤمن. أما التي آمنت, فبتهليل تردد صداه السموات وسماء السمورات, وأما التي لم تؤمن فبالبكاء والنحيب على الذي طعنوه بلسانهم أو جحودهم أو ارتدادهم. 
‏لم تقع هذه البشارة المفرحة عند توما موقع التصديق، عن قصد من النعمة, ليكون أباً ومرشداً لكل الذين صاروا بعقولهم قوامين على قلوبهم، ومدوا أيديهم وأصابعهم عوض البصيرة ليتحسسوا بها طريق الحق. لقد صار توما في تاريخ الإيمان إمام الشكاكين. ولكن يا ليت كل من يشك، ينطق بالنهاية بما نطق به توما. 
«فقال لهم: إن لم ابصر في يديه أثر المسامير, وأضع إصبعي في أثر المسامير, وأضع يدي في جنبه لا أؤمن»:  جروح الصليب مميتة، فكيف تصبح علامة حياة؟ إنه تعجيز!! ولكنها هى حقاً معجزة!! توما يطلب المستحيل بالعيان واللمس, يطلب اقتران الموت بالحياة والحياة بالموت، فكان له ما شاء!! إنها حقاً القيامة!! 
‏توما أراد أن يمسك بنار اللاهوت، فمسك ولم يحترق، إنه فضل التجسد ومجد القيامة!! 
توما أراد أن يمثل بيده طعنة الحربة، وكمثل يد موس، دخلت برصاء بعدم الإيمان, وخرجت تضيء بصراخ الإيمان (خر6:4). إن أهوال الصلبوت ضيعت من عقل توما كل معقولية الحياة من بعد الموت، لقد أصابت المسامير فكر توما بأكثر مما أصابت به يد الفادي، الفادي قام بيديه في ملء الحركة والحياة، وفكر توما تسمر بالموت وبقي بلا حراك. الجنب المفتوح بالحربة صار كهوة في إيمان توما، تفصل الميت عن الحياة، مع أن الدم والماء النازفين منه كفيلان بأن يُحيي كل الأموات. 
«لا أُؤمن»: ‏لقد جازف توما بكل إيمانه، لقد وضع إيمانه بالمسيح قائماً من الموت في كفة، ورؤية عينيه ولمس يده لآثار المسامير وطعنة الحربة في الكفة المقابلة! لقد ظن توما أن الإيمان بالقيامة رهن نظر العين ولمس اليد!! 
‏ولكن السيح نفسه عنما ظهر للتلاميذ المجتمعين «أراهم يديه وجنبه», فتوما وان كان يطالب بحقه الرسولى، كتلميذ له، في الرب المقام ما كان للباقين في غيابه، إلا أن ما كان ينقص توما حقاً والذي وبخه المسيح على فقدانه, كما وبخ الآخرين, فقد كان هو الإيمان: «ووبخ عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم لأنهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام» (مر24:16)، وهنا يستحيل الأخذ بنموذج توما ليكون نموذجاً لنا للايمان. ولكن نموذج توما الذي شك واشترط لإيمانه الرؤيا واللمس، هو نموذج رسولي وحسب، قرره الرب أن يكون، وقرر له الاستجابة، فظهر له بمقتضى نفس شروطه, ليؤمن، فلا يبقى هو, ولا أحد غيره، غير مؤمن بعد!! 
‏أما ما انتهت إليه خبرة القديس توما والتي ينبغي أن تنتقل إلينا، أنه ليس بالعيان ولا باللمس يكون الإيمان بل بتصديق الخبر الإنجيلي، بطاعة الكلمة، بالاستجابة لنداء الروح القدس «طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا.» (يو29:20) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 فبراير 2018)

*25:20  فَقَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ».​
‏الإنجيل لم يذكر لنا حادثة توما هذه المخجلة لكي يحط من قدر توما, بل لكي يوضح صعوبة الإيمان بالقيامة. فإنجيل القديس متى يذكر أن أكثر من واحد منهم شكوا: «ولما رأوه سجدوا له، ولكن بعضهم شكوا» (مت17:28). هذه هي صراحة الإنجيلي في روايته، التي من واقعها ندرك صدق الرواية وصدق القيامة ذاتها. وانجيل القديس مرقس لم تفته هذه المحنة الإيمانية لدى ‏البعض، فهي جزء لا يتجزأ من الحقيقة: «أخيرا ظهر للأحد عشر وهم متكئون ووبخ عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم, لأنهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام» (مر14:16) 
‏وهنا يزيد القديس مرقس من لوم التلاميذ الذين لم يؤمنوا إذ كان يجب أن يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام. وهذه تعود وتنعكس علينا لا محالة، فنحن أمام هذه الحالة عينها. فرواية القيامة بلغتنا على يد شهود عيان كثيرين, فالايمان بها أصبح يحفه القبول من اليمين بالمديح، كما يحفة الشك من الشمال بالتوبيخ. أما الطوبى أي السعادة، فهي نصيب الذين يؤمنون ولا يطلبون لا العيان ولا شهادة العيان، لأن الحق يضيء قلوبهم. 
‏إذا، فرواية توما لا تخص توما ولا التلاميذ، بل هي حدثت لتكون ركناً ركيناً في استعلان شخص المخلص، كجزء حي في درجات سلم استعلان قيامة المسيح، كطوق نجاة للذين ستعصف بهم شكوك مثل شكوك توما! 
‏والقديس يوحنا يقدم لنا رواية توما على التوازي مع رواية تلميذي عمواس التي قدمها القديس لوقا. فكل من الروايتين حظت بظهور الرب خاصة. ولكن حظى كل منهما بالتوبيخ المناسب. 
«قد رأينا الرب»: نفس ما قالته المجدلية: «قد رأيت الرب». 
‏لم تكن رؤيا وحسب بل وفرحاً، هي شهادة ستبقى خالدة أبد الدهر ترددها كلمة «آمين»، من كل من في السموات والأرض، بانتظار الاستعلان المنظور الذي تراه كل عين آمنت أو لم تؤمن. أما التي آمنت, فبتهليل تردد صداه السموات وسماء السمورات, وأما التي لم تؤمن فبالبكاء والنحيب على الذي طعنوه بلسانهم أو جحودهم أو ارتدادهم. 
‏لم تقع هذه البشارة المفرحة عند توما موقع التصديق، عن قصد من النعمة, ليكون أباً ومرشداً لكل الذين صاروا بعقولهم قوامين على قلوبهم، ومدوا أيديهم وأصابعهم عوض البصيرة ليتحسسوا بها طريق الحق. لقد صار توما في تاريخ الإيمان إمام الشكاكين. ولكن يا ليت كل من يشك، ينطق بالنهاية بما نطق به توما. 
«فقال لهم: إن لم ابصر في يديه أثر المسامير, وأضع إصبعي في أثر المسامير, وأضع يدي في جنبه لا أؤمن»:  جروح الصليب مميتة، فكيف تصبح علامة حياة؟ إنه تعجيز!! ولكنها هى حقاً معجزة!! توما يطلب المستحيل بالعيان واللمس, يطلب اقتران الموت بالحياة والحياة بالموت، فكان له ما شاء!! إنها حقاً القيامة!! 
‏توما أراد أن يمسك بنار اللاهوت، فمسك ولم يحترق، إنه فضل التجسد ومجد القيامة!! 
توما أراد أن يمثل بيده طعنة الحربة، وكمثل يد موس، دخلت برصاء بعدم الإيمان, وخرجت تضيء بصراخ الإيمان (خر6:4). إن أهوال الصلبوت ضيعت من عقل توما كل معقولية الحياة من بعد الموت، لقد أصابت المسامير فكر توما بأكثر مما أصابت به يد الفادي، الفادي قام بيديه في ملء الحركة والحياة، وفكر توما تسمر بالموت وبقي بلا حراك. الجنب المفتوح بالحربة صار كهوة في إيمان توما، تفصل الميت عن الحياة، مع أن الدم والماء النازفين منه كفيلان بأن يُحيي كل الأموات. 
«لا أُؤمن»: ‏لقد جازف توما بكل إيمانه، لقد وضع إيمانه بالمسيح قائماً من الموت في كفة، ورؤية عينيه ولمس يده لآثار المسامير وطعنة الحربة في الكفة المقابلة! لقد ظن توما أن الإيمان بالقيامة رهن نظر العين ولمس اليد!! 
‏ولكن السيح نفسه عنما ظهر للتلاميذ المجتمعين «أراهم يديه وجنبه», فتوما وان كان يطالب بحقه الرسولى، كتلميذ له، في الرب المقام ما كان للباقين في غيابه، إلا أن ما كان ينقص توما حقاً والذي وبخه المسيح على فقدانه, كما وبخ الآخرين, فقد كان هو الإيمان: «ووبخ عدم إيمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم لأنهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام» (مر24:16)، وهنا يستحيل الأخذ بنموذج توما ليكون نموذجاً لنا للايمان. ولكن نموذج توما الذي شك واشترط لإيمانه الرؤيا واللمس، هو نموذج رسولي وحسب، قرره الرب أن يكون، وقرر له الاستجابة، فظهر له بمقتضى نفس شروطه, ليؤمن، فلا يبقى هو, ولا أحد غيره، غير مؤمن بعد!! 
‏أما ما انتهت إليه خبرة القديس توما والتي ينبغي أن تنتقل إلينا، أنه ليس بالعيان ولا باللمس يكون الإيمان بل بتصديق الخبر الإنجيلي، بطاعة الكلمة، بالاستجابة لنداء الروح القدس «طوبى للذين آمنوا ولم يروا.» (يو29:20) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 فبراير 2018)

*26:20 وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ»​
‏لا يزال التلاميذ في أورشليم ولا يزالون مجتمعين! إن حقائق القيامة وظهور الرب ربطت قلوبهم بالمكان الذى ظهر فيه، لم يعووا قادرين على مبارحة أورشليم. كانوا ينتظرون بناغ الصبر مزيدا من الاستعلان والظهور. لقد بدأت تتبلور في قلوبهم رسالتهم، ولكن لم يكونوا حائزين بعد ‏على «القوة» اللازمة للحركة. 
‏كان يوم الأحد الذي قام فيه الرب وظهر لهم فيه «أيضاً» في المساء, كان قد أخذ قدسية خاصة زادت بصورة مؤكدة بعد أن ظهر لهم وللمرة الثانية في نفس المكان ونفس المساء, مساء الأحد. وهكذا تقررت علية أورشليم أن تكون مركز ميلاد الكنيسة في أورشليم, كما تقرر يوم الأحد ليكون يوم الرب، يوم القيامة، يوم الظهور والاستعلان. 
فى هذا يقول القديسرر كيرلس الكبير: [إذا، هو لسبب صالح لنا عادة أن يكون لنا اجتماعات مقدسة في الكنائس في اليوم الثامن (الأحد). ويُستحب أن نستعير لغة التشبيه بالإنجيل فنقول، وكما تستلزمه الحاجة، نحن نقفل الأبواب. وبالرغم من ذلك يأتي المسيح ويظهر لنا جيعا منظوراً وغير منظور بآن واحد, غير منظور بصفته الإلهية ومنظورا بالجسد (في الإفخارستيا). ويجيز لنا أن نلمس جسده المقدس ويعطيه لنا أيضاً. لأننا بنعمة الله, ونحن نؤهل أن نشترك في الافخارستيا المقدسة، نستقبل المسيح في أيدينا  بغرض أن نؤمن يقيناً أنه حقآ أقام هيكل جسده]. 
‏كان اجتماع التلاميذ وتوما معهم بمثابة داع دعا الفادي للظهور: «حيثما اجتمح اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي، فهناك أكون في وسطهم» (مت20:18). ولكن هنا ليس اثنان أو ثلاثة، بل «أول كنيسة» تجتمع بكامل هيئتها, ليعطي لها المسيح أول درس في الإيمان غير المعتمد علي المنظور. 
«فجاء يسوع والأبواب مغلقة, ووقف في الوسط»: اللغة التي صيغت بها هذه المعلومة «فجاء يسوع» توضح في اللغة اليونانية أنه كان هناك نوع من الترقب؛ وهذا ما نعتقده نحن بكل تأكيد. فالآن قد حاز التلاميذ على عطية الروح القدس الكفيل أن يجعلهم يشعرون «بالأمور الآتية»، وخاصة فيما للرب ومجيئه. ولكن الذي يلهب قلوبنا نحن أيضاً، هو كيفية ظهوره بكامل عظمة هيئته، وفي وداعة بشريته ولطف محبته، بل ونقول بروح نشيد الأ نشاد: يا لطلعته البهية، يا لبأس منظر عينيه كغالب الموت وقاهر الهاوية، يا لبهاء نور الآب الذي يشع من كل كيانه, تخرج من جروح يديه ورجليه طاقات وموجات من الأشفية والأدواء لعلاج كل أوجاع البشرية، ومن خلف جنبه منظر كنهر الحياة ليعطي كل أمم وشعوب الأرض للاغتسال بغسل الحياة، لاستنشاق نسيم روح الله. هكذا جاء يسوع خصيصآ ليتحادث مع توما بشأن عدم لياقة عدم إيمانه، بعد سنين هذا عددها وهو يسقيه فيها من روح نعمته.
‏جاء يسوع ووقف «في الوسط», صحيح أنه جاء خصيصآ لتوما، ولكن حينما يظهر المسيح يظهر في الوسط فهو للجميع والجميح له. ليس كبير أو صغير بينهم ، فالكل فيه كبير والكل فيه كريم مُكرم. 
‏«وقال سلام لكم»: ليست هي مجرد تحية، ولكنها وديعة يستودعها الرب لكنيسته: «سلامي أعطيكم», فالرب لا يقرىء السلام, بل يعطيه، بل يسكبه ويبثه بثاً، ليسري في القلوب والأفكار والأرواح، ليبقى ويدوم ويترسخ داخل النفس، نلتجىء إليه يوم العاصفة فتجده، ونستغيث به في الضيقة فنسربل به. 
‏ويلزم أن ننتبه أن التلاميذ كانوا لا يزالون خائفين, لأن الآبواب كانت لا تزال مغلقة عليهم. فكان المسيح، بإعطائهم السلام، كمن يقول لهم: «أما خوفهم فلا تخافوه، ولا تضطربوا ، بل قدسوا الرب الإله في قلوبكم.» (ابط14:3-15) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 فبراير 2018)

*26:20 وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ»​
‏لا يزال التلاميذ في أورشليم ولا يزالون مجتمعين! إن حقائق القيامة وظهور الرب ربطت قلوبهم بالمكان الذى ظهر فيه، لم يعووا قادرين على مبارحة أورشليم. كانوا ينتظرون بناغ الصبر مزيدا من الاستعلان والظهور. لقد بدأت تتبلور في قلوبهم رسالتهم، ولكن لم يكونوا حائزين بعد ‏على «القوة» اللازمة للحركة. 
‏كان يوم الأحد الذي قام فيه الرب وظهر لهم فيه «أيضاً» في المساء, كان قد أخذ قدسية خاصة زادت بصورة مؤكدة بعد أن ظهر لهم وللمرة الثانية في نفس المكان ونفس المساء, مساء الأحد. وهكذا تقررت علية أورشليم أن تكون مركز ميلاد الكنيسة في أورشليم, كما تقرر يوم الأحد ليكون يوم الرب، يوم القيامة، يوم الظهور والاستعلان. 
فى هذا يقول القديسرر كيرلس الكبير: [إذا، هو لسبب صالح لنا عادة أن يكون لنا اجتماعات مقدسة في الكنائس في اليوم الثامن (الأحد). ويُستحب أن نستعير لغة التشبيه بالإنجيل فنقول، وكما تستلزمه الحاجة، نحن نقفل الأبواب. وبالرغم من ذلك يأتي المسيح ويظهر لنا جيعا منظوراً وغير منظور بآن واحد, غير منظور بصفته الإلهية ومنظورا بالجسد (في الإفخارستيا). ويجيز لنا أن نلمس جسده المقدس ويعطيه لنا أيضاً. لأننا بنعمة الله, ونحن نؤهل أن نشترك في الافخارستيا المقدسة، نستقبل المسيح في أيدينا  بغرض أن نؤمن يقيناً أنه حقآ أقام هيكل جسده]. 
‏كان اجتماع التلاميذ وتوما معهم بمثابة داع دعا الفادي للظهور: «حيثما اجتمح اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي، فهناك أكون في وسطهم» (مت20:18). ولكن هنا ليس اثنان أو ثلاثة، بل «أول كنيسة» تجتمع بكامل هيئتها, ليعطي لها المسيح أول درس في الإيمان غير المعتمد علي المنظور. 
«فجاء يسوع والأبواب مغلقة, ووقف في الوسط»: اللغة التي صيغت بها هذه المعلومة «فجاء يسوع» توضح في اللغة اليونانية أنه كان هناك نوع من الترقب؛ وهذا ما نعتقده نحن بكل تأكيد. فالآن قد حاز التلاميذ على عطية الروح القدس الكفيل أن يجعلهم يشعرون «بالأمور الآتية»، وخاصة فيما للرب ومجيئه. ولكن الذي يلهب قلوبنا نحن أيضاً، هو كيفية ظهوره بكامل عظمة هيئته، وفي وداعة بشريته ولطف محبته، بل ونقول بروح نشيد الأ نشاد: يا لطلعته البهية، يا لبأس منظر عينيه كغالب الموت وقاهر الهاوية، يا لبهاء نور الآب الذي يشع من كل كيانه, تخرج من جروح يديه ورجليه طاقات وموجات من الأشفية والأدواء لعلاج كل أوجاع البشرية، ومن خلف جنبه منظر كنهر الحياة ليعطي كل أمم وشعوب الأرض للاغتسال بغسل الحياة، لاستنشاق نسيم روح الله. هكذا جاء يسوع خصيصآ ليتحادث مع توما بشأن عدم لياقة عدم إيمانه، بعد سنين هذا عددها وهو يسقيه فيها من روح نعمته.
‏جاء يسوع ووقف «في الوسط», صحيح أنه جاء خصيصآ لتوما، ولكن حينما يظهر المسيح يظهر في الوسط فهو للجميع والجميح له. ليس كبير أو صغير بينهم ، فالكل فيه كبير والكل فيه كريم مُكرم. 
‏«وقال سلام لكم»: ليست هي مجرد تحية، ولكنها وديعة يستودعها الرب لكنيسته: «سلامي أعطيكم», فالرب لا يقرىء السلام, بل يعطيه، بل يسكبه ويبثه بثاً، ليسري في القلوب والأفكار والأرواح، ليبقى ويدوم ويترسخ داخل النفس، نلتجىء إليه يوم العاصفة فتجده، ونستغيث به في الضيقة فنسربل به. 
‏ويلزم أن ننتبه أن التلاميذ كانوا لا يزالون خائفين, لأن الآبواب كانت لا تزال مغلقة عليهم. فكان المسيح، بإعطائهم السلام، كمن يقول لهم: «أما خوفهم فلا تخافوه، ولا تضطربوا ، بل قدسوا الرب الإله في قلوبكم.» (ابط14:3-15) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 فبراير 2018)

*27:20 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً».​
‏عجيب أن الرب يعيد نفس الكلمات التي نطق بها توما وهو يتحدث مع زملائه، فكأن الرب كان واقفاً يستمع إلى شروط توما المغلظة، لم يعاتبه ولا حتى آخذه, بل بلطف يفوق كلق لطف، أخضح جسده الذي ترتعب منه الأجناد السماوية لرؤية عين توما, ويلمس أصابعه. عرى جروحه، وجنبه المفتوح جعله في متناول يده! 
‏وهكذا احتفظ الرب بعلامات الموت ليجعلها برهان الحياة، وآثار الذلة والانسحاق ليجعلها أسباب المجد! 
‏ولعل إخضاع الرب جروحه النازفة للمس أصابع توما، كان قمة استعلان الموت في الحياة وقمة الحياة في الموت. وهذه هي القيامة نصا وفصا. ثم، أما كان القديس يوحنا صادقاً في رؤياه لما قال في افتتاح إنجيله: «وكان الكلمة الله»؟ وهكذا بقيت هذه الحقيقة العظمى تحتاج إلى برهان، إلى أن تجسد الكلمة وذُبح على الصليب وقام، إلى أن باشرها توما بالروح والعين المفتوحة قبل أصابح يديه، فصرخ: «ربي والهي». 
‏ولكن ماذا كان وقع كلمات الرب المقام على توما، حينما ردد على مسامعه كل الكلام والشروط التي قالها للتلاميذ، متحدياً جيعهم ليؤمن بقيامة الرب؟ أعتقد أنها فوق أنها أخجلته، فقد جعلته في غير حاجة لأن يمد يده أو إصبعه. ولكن حينما مدها وحينما لمس إطاعة للأمر الذي صدر له، كان قد بلغ الإيمان في قلبه حد الصراخ بالشهادة. خبرة العين الروحية ابتلعت خبرة عين الجسد، ولمسة الروح في القلب طغت على لمسة اليد. 
‏«لا تكن غير مؤمن, بل مؤمناً»: لم يكن توما غير مؤمن، لهذا ظهر له الرب. وإلا لو كان فعلاً غير مؤمن، لما ظهر له الرب على الإطلاق, لقد قلنا إن عطية الروح القدس التي نفخها الرب في التلاميذ كانت جماعية لا فردية، كانت في جسم الجماعة المتحدة، وليس على مستوى فرد دون فرد. وهكذا انتقلت من فم المسيح للرسل، ومن الرسل للكنيسة، ككل، كجسد حي. القديس توما, إذاً، لم يكن غريباً عن جسم التلاميذ، جسم الكنيسة, ولا عن عطية الروح القدس، ولكن لما استبد به الشك, كونه استثني من رؤية الرب، كان يطلب حقه في الرؤيا العينية, وزاد عليها لمس الأصابع، إمعاناً في الوثوق الذي يطلبه. بمعنى أن توما كان في طريقه إلى الإيمان في حالة حصوله على ما احتاجه إيمانه: «أؤمن يا سيد, فأعن عدم إيماني» (مر24:4) 
‏الرب تنازل إلى مستوى شروط توما، ليقطع على توما, وعلى كل من يذهبث مذهبه, الطريق إلى عدم الإيمان! 
ولكن الذي اعتاد على أسلوب القديس يوحنا في التلطيف الفائق الوصف عند سرد سلوك التلاميذ خاصة، يدرك كيف يخفف هذا الإنجيلي الوديع المحب من عنف أسلوب المسيح في مقارعة التلاميذ الذين قسوا قلوبهم, ولم يبلغوا سريعا إلى درجة الإيمان الفوري حسب رواية القديس مرقس: «أخيراً ظهر للأحد عشر(توما في الحسبان) وهم متكئون (ثاني مرة أي الأحد الثامن)، ووبخ عدم ايمانهم وقساوة قلوبهم, لأنهم لم يصدقوا الذين نظروه قد قام.» (مر14:16) 
‏ولكن هاتين الرؤيتين لكلام الرب، هما في الحقيقة لموضوع واحد رآه القديس مرقس بما كان من ضعف التلاميذ، ورآه القديس يوحنا بما سيكون من لطف المسيح للتلاميذ، الأول رآه يستحق التعنيف، والآخر رآه يستحق التشجيع. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 فبراير 2018)

*28:20  أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي».​
«هو يدعو باسمى. وأنا أجيبه. أقول هو شعبي, وهو يقول الرب إلهي» (زك9:13) 
‏هذا الخطاب الموجه للمسيح رأساً من القديس توما هو، نصاً وحرفاً، نفس الخطاب الموجه من أي إسرائيلي نحو يهوه الله. وهكذا بلغ الإنجيل بالفعل والقول إلى أقصى ما عبر عنه المسيح أن يكون: «لكي يكرم الجميع الابن، كما يكرمون الآب» (يو23:5). وتم بالفعل قول المسيح الذي قال: «فقال لهم يسوع: متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان, ‏فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو(يو28:8) 
‏إن نطق القديس توما: «ربي والهي» يكون قد وقع على المنظور الحي ما قاله القديس يوحنا في رؤياه للكلمة «وكان الكلمة الله». 
‏هذه هى قمة الاستعلانات التي تتبعها هذا الإنجيلي الدقيق الدؤوب. إنها قمة إنجيل القديس يوحنا، التي ما أن بلغها هذا القديس، حتى تنفس الصعدا، وأرخى الفكر وسجل الخاتمة: «وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تُكتب في هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه.» (يو30:20-31) 
والذي يزيد من قيمة هذا الاستعلان الذي استلهمه القديس توما من رؤية الرب المقام, أنه يأتي بعد أسبوع كامل من عذاب الشك وليل الظنون. فهو وان تاخر عن التلاميذ ثمانية أيام في التعرف على القيامة وتصديقها، إلا أنه سجل للكنيسة أول اعتراف علني بألوهية المسيح، خرج منه بتلقائية تعبر عن الحق الذي رآه كاعتراف إيمان بلغ الذروة, ليس في كل الإناجيل ما يضاهيه. 
‏يتفق معظم الشراح في أن القديس توما لم يمد يده نحو الجسد المقدس، ولم يكن في حاجة أن يتفرس في ثقوب المسامير باليدين، ولا تحسس الجنب المفتوح, وإن خالف ذلك كثيرون أيضاً؛ بل إنه, حال ظهور الرب والأبواب مغلقة، أخذ في دهشة، وانفتحت بصيرته في الحال فنطق بما نطق. لقد شعر، والرب أمامه بلحمه وعظامه، بهيئته الجديدة المجيدة وبصوته هو هو، أن كل مطاليب ضعف إيمانه السابق من جهة رؤية أثر المسامير والجروح والجنب المفتوح، هي أتفه من الحقيقة المعلنة أمامه. 
‏إن ظهور الرب بحال قيامته كان كفيلاً بأن يغير, لا فكر توما بل روحه وحياته. إن ظهور الرب قوة، فالقيامة هي المجال الإلهي الفائق، الذي إذا دخله الإنسان يفقد رؤيته لنفسه والعالم, وكأنها أقنعة يخلعها ليرى الحقيقة الدائمة ولا يعود يرى نفسه إلا في الله : «ربي والهي». 
‏إنه يذكر نفسه بياء الملكية مرتين «ربي وإلهي»، تأكيدا منه أن من يراه واقفاً أمامه، يرى نفسه فيه ويراه هو في نفسه، وكأنه يردد بلسان صاحب شيد الآنشاد: «أنا لحبيبي، وحبيبي لى» (نش3:6‏). إنه تعبير عن إيمان حي محسوس وشخصي. وقول توما للمسيح: «إلهي» إنما يعبر تعبيراً حياً صادقاً منظوراً بالروح لقول الميسح: «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب.» (يو9:14) 
‏لقد صار له المسيح وصار هو للمسيح ، فاستعلن له المسيح في ذاته رباً وإلهاً. لقد تعرف على الله في المسيح، وتعرف على المسيح في الله!! 
‏وأخيراً, أدرك توما أن المسيح ليس للمس اليد أو نظر العين!! فهو الملء الذي يملأ الروح والبصيرة والقلب، الملء الذي لا تسعه عين ولا يحيطه فكر. 
‏وكان رد المسيح على اعتراف توما: «ربي والهي» أن أمن على إيمانه، موافقاً على إعلانه ‏بلاهوته كمن أصاب الحقيقة بكلمة، فلو لم يكن المسيح إلها بالحق, ما كان قد ارتضى بهذا الإعلان!! ولو لم يكن المسيح والآب واحد، ما رأى توما ما رأى!! لقد رأى توما المسيح كما يريد المسيح نفسه أن يُرى! 
اما «ربي» فهي تخص إيمان توما بالمسيح «المعلم» الذي أكل وشرب معه, وها هو واقف أمامه. إنها صرخة المجدلية «ربوني»، تعبر عن إيمان القيامة. وأما «إلهي» فتخصه مستعلناً في حقيقته الأزلية, إذ ارتفع توما بإعلان حازه, به رأى الله فى المسيح! انهأ رؤية حق، للحق، لقد واجه توما المسيح في حقيقة ذاته: «الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب.» (يو9:14) 
‏وهكنداء بقدر ما انحط إيمان توما حتى شك في القيامة، بقدر ما أعطى للقيامة معيارها الإلهي العالي. وهكذا أثمر ظهور الرب للتلميذ الضعيف الإيمان قوة إيمانية باقية تسند الكنيسة على مدى الأزمان. 
‏ولكن حذار أن نفهم من هذا أن ظهور الرب لتوما كان ظهور «العيان»، إذ يتحتم أن نفهم أن الظهور الإلهي الذي كان يظهر به المسيح بعد القيامة لم يكن ظهوراً تتحكم فيه العين البشرية وتفحصه. إنه ظهور إعجازي، يحتاج إلى عين روحية مفتوحة، إلى وعي روحي فائق عن وعي الجسد والحواس؛ يحتاج إلى عمل الروح: «وحينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب» (لو45:24). أو القول الآخر الأكثر انطباقاً الذي تم بالحرف الواحد لتلميذي عمواس: ففي الأول كان المسيح سائراً معهم ولم يعرفاه: «ولكن اُمسكت أعينهما عن معرفته» (لو16:24). ولكن، في النهاية، تمت المعجزة من خلال إفخارستيا: «فلما اتكأ معهما، أخذ خبزاً، وبارك، وكسر، وناولهما، فانفتحت أعينهما وعرفاه, ثم اختفى عنهما.» (لو30:24-31) 
‏بهذه الرؤيا وحدها، يمكن التعرف على المسيح كإله، على أساس الآية التي قالها الرب: «الذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني» (يو45:12). هنا يستحيل أن تكون رؤية العين هي التي ترى من أرسله الرب؛ إنها حتما وبالضرورة رؤية الروح، «الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله» (اكو10:2). وهذه هي رؤية الإيمان، بمعنى رؤية منشؤها التصديق، ونهايتها التعرف على الله في المسيح والمسيح في الله. هنا بلغ توما عن حق رؤية المسيح الإله: «ربي وإلهى».
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 فبراير 2018)

*28:20  أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي».​
«هو يدعو باسمى. وأنا أجيبه. أقول هو شعبي, وهو يقول الرب إلهي» (زك9:13) 
‏هذا الخطاب الموجه للمسيح رأساً من القديس توما هو، نصاً وحرفاً، نفس الخطاب الموجه من أي إسرائيلي نحو يهوه الله. وهكذا بلغ الإنجيل بالفعل والقول إلى أقصى ما عبر عنه المسيح أن يكون: «لكي يكرم الجميع الابن، كما يكرمون الآب» (يو23:5). وتم بالفعل قول المسيح الذي قال: «فقال لهم يسوع: متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان, ‏فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو(يو28:8) 
‏إن نطق القديس توما: «ربي والهي» يكون قد وقع على المنظور الحي ما قاله القديس يوحنا في رؤياه للكلمة «وكان الكلمة الله». 
‏هذه هى قمة الاستعلانات التي تتبعها هذا الإنجيلي الدقيق الدؤوب. إنها قمة إنجيل القديس يوحنا، التي ما أن بلغها هذا القديس، حتى تنفس الصعدا، وأرخى الفكر وسجل الخاتمة: «وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تُكتب في هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه.» (يو30:20-31) 
والذي يزيد من قيمة هذا الاستعلان الذي استلهمه القديس توما من رؤية الرب المقام, أنه يأتي بعد أسبوع كامل من عذاب الشك وليل الظنون. فهو وان تاخر عن التلاميذ ثمانية أيام في التعرف على القيامة وتصديقها، إلا أنه سجل للكنيسة أول اعتراف علني بألوهية المسيح، خرج منه بتلقائية تعبر عن الحق الذي رآه كاعتراف إيمان بلغ الذروة, ليس في كل الإناجيل ما يضاهيه. 
‏يتفق معظم الشراح في أن القديس توما لم يمد يده نحو الجسد المقدس، ولم يكن في حاجة أن يتفرس في ثقوب المسامير باليدين، ولا تحسس الجنب المفتوح, وإن خالف ذلك كثيرون أيضاً؛ بل إنه, حال ظهور الرب والأبواب مغلقة، أخذ في دهشة، وانفتحت بصيرته في الحال فنطق بما نطق. لقد شعر، والرب أمامه بلحمه وعظامه، بهيئته الجديدة المجيدة وبصوته هو هو، أن كل مطاليب ضعف إيمانه السابق من جهة رؤية أثر المسامير والجروح والجنب المفتوح، هي أتفه من الحقيقة المعلنة أمامه. 
‏إن ظهور الرب بحال قيامته كان كفيلاً بأن يغير, لا فكر توما بل روحه وحياته. إن ظهور الرب قوة، فالقيامة هي المجال الإلهي الفائق، الذي إذا دخله الإنسان يفقد رؤيته لنفسه والعالم, وكأنها أقنعة يخلعها ليرى الحقيقة الدائمة ولا يعود يرى نفسه إلا في الله : «ربي والهي». 
‏إنه يذكر نفسه بياء الملكية مرتين «ربي وإلهي»، تأكيدا منه أن من يراه واقفاً أمامه، يرى نفسه فيه ويراه هو في نفسه، وكأنه يردد بلسان صاحب شيد الآنشاد: «أنا لحبيبي، وحبيبي لى» (نش3:6‏). إنه تعبير عن إيمان حي محسوس وشخصي. وقول توما للمسيح: «إلهي» إنما يعبر تعبيراً حياً صادقاً منظوراً بالروح لقول الميسح: «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب.» (يو9:14) 
‏لقد صار له المسيح وصار هو للمسيح ، فاستعلن له المسيح في ذاته رباً وإلهاً. لقد تعرف على الله في المسيح، وتعرف على المسيح في الله!! 
‏وأخيراً, أدرك توما أن المسيح ليس للمس اليد أو نظر العين!! فهو الملء الذي يملأ الروح والبصيرة والقلب، الملء الذي لا تسعه عين ولا يحيطه فكر. 
‏وكان رد المسيح على اعتراف توما: «ربي والهي» أن أمن على إيمانه، موافقاً على إعلانه ‏بلاهوته كمن أصاب الحقيقة بكلمة، فلو لم يكن المسيح إلها بالحق, ما كان قد ارتضى بهذا الإعلان!! ولو لم يكن المسيح والآب واحد، ما رأى توما ما رأى!! لقد رأى توما المسيح كما يريد المسيح نفسه أن يُرى! 
اما «ربي» فهي تخص إيمان توما بالمسيح «المعلم» الذي أكل وشرب معه, وها هو واقف أمامه. إنها صرخة المجدلية «ربوني»، تعبر عن إيمان القيامة. وأما «إلهي» فتخصه مستعلناً في حقيقته الأزلية, إذ ارتفع توما بإعلان حازه, به رأى الله فى المسيح! انهأ رؤية حق، للحق، لقد واجه توما المسيح في حقيقة ذاته: «الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب.» (يو9:14) 
‏وهكنداء بقدر ما انحط إيمان توما حتى شك في القيامة، بقدر ما أعطى للقيامة معيارها الإلهي العالي. وهكذا أثمر ظهور الرب للتلميذ الضعيف الإيمان قوة إيمانية باقية تسند الكنيسة على مدى الأزمان. 
‏ولكن حذار أن نفهم من هذا أن ظهور الرب لتوما كان ظهور «العيان»، إذ يتحتم أن نفهم أن الظهور الإلهي الذي كان يظهر به المسيح بعد القيامة لم يكن ظهوراً تتحكم فيه العين البشرية وتفحصه. إنه ظهور إعجازي، يحتاج إلى عين روحية مفتوحة، إلى وعي روحي فائق عن وعي الجسد والحواس؛ يحتاج إلى عمل الروح: «وحينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب» (لو45:24). أو القول الآخر الأكثر انطباقاً الذي تم بالحرف الواحد لتلميذي عمواس: ففي الأول كان المسيح سائراً معهم ولم يعرفاه: «ولكن اُمسكت أعينهما عن معرفته» (لو16:24). ولكن، في النهاية، تمت المعجزة من خلال إفخارستيا: «فلما اتكأ معهما، أخذ خبزاً، وبارك، وكسر، وناولهما، فانفتحت أعينهما وعرفاه, ثم اختفى عنهما.» (لو30:24-31) 
‏بهذه الرؤيا وحدها، يمكن التعرف على المسيح كإله، على أساس الآية التي قالها الرب: «الذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني» (يو45:12). هنا يستحيل أن تكون رؤية العين هي التي ترى من أرسله الرب؛ إنها حتما وبالضرورة رؤية الروح، «الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله» (اكو10:2). وهذه هي رؤية الإيمان، بمعنى رؤية منشؤها التصديق، ونهايتها التعرف على الله في المسيح والمسيح في الله. هنا بلغ توما عن حق رؤية المسيح الإله: «ربي وإلهى».
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 فبراير 2018)

*29:20 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى للَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».​
‏أخيراً ظهرت رنة التوبيخ والعتاب في صوت المسيح لتوما؛ لأنه ما كان لائقاً بتلميذ عاشر الرب، وسمع منه أنباء القيامة العتيدة، بل ورأى قوتها عيانأ عند قبر لعازر، مع تنبيه دائم ركز عليه الرب: «قلت لكم قبل أن يكون، حتى متى كان تؤمنون» (يو29:14). فلما «كان» ما سبق وأنبأ عنه المسيح، وحدث كما قال، لا آمن توما ولا صدق من رأوا وآمنوا !! 
‏لقد شابه توما بطرس في ضعف إيمانه، فذاك صلى المسيح من أجله، حتى لا يفنى بصيص إيمانه الذي كان كفتيلة مدخنة، ودخانها يعمي العيون: «فابتدأ حينئذ يلعن ويحلف إني لا أعرف هذا الرجل!!» (مت47:26؛ مر71:14). أما هذا، فظهر المسيح له خصيصاً، وأراه جروحه، وأخضعها للمس يده، حتى يصير مؤمناً ولا يكون غير مؤمن بعد!! 
‏ولكن شكرأ لك أيها القديس توما، لأن بشكك ورثتا الطوبى، أحسن الطوبى! 
‏«أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بإيمان, لخلاص مستعد أن يستعلن في الزمان الأخير، الذي به تبتهجون, مع أنكم الآن إن كان يجب تحزنون يسيراً بتجارب متنوعة ... الذي وان لم ترؤه تحبونه. ذلك, وان كنتم لا ترونه الآن, لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد.» (ابط5:1-8) 
‏وفي نهاية هذه الآية المجيدة التي ورثتنا الطوبى، نلفت نظر القارىء أنها تحمل بين طياتها عزم المسيح على الأنسحاب الأخير، بحيث لا يراه أحد، بعد، إلا بالإيمان. وهكذا عبر إنجيل القديس يوحنا عن الصعود دون أن يصفه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 فبراير 2018)

*القصد الأساسي من كتابة إنجيل القديس يوحنا (30:20-31)
30:20 وَآيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ قُدَّامَ تلاَمِيذِهِ لَمْ تُكْتَبْ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ.​
‏والآن، وقد أنهى القديس يوحنا إنجيله الذي كشف فيه من الآيات ذات المدلول الإلهي، وخاصة آيات القيامة, رفع عينيه نحو الأفق, نحو مستقبل الأجيال القادمة الذين كتب لهم هذا «الكتاب» بكل صدق الروح وحراسة النعمة، وكتب هذه الكلمات. إنه الآن يخاطبك أيها القارىء السعيد، باعتبارك أنك بُلغت الرسالة. 
‏لقد سبق القديس يوحنا وأن وقف هذه الوقفة عينها، ناظراً إلى الماضي بكل آياته ومعجزاته الباهرة، ولكن ليس في غمرة فرح القيامة لبشارة الأمم كما هو هنا الآن، إنما في أسى وحزن، وقد امتد ظل الصليب ليغطي كل الآيات التي صنع، ليلقى عليها مسحة من الجحود والعمى والصمم التي أصابت الأمة المختارة: «ومع أنه كان قد صنع أمامهم آيات هذا عددها, لم يؤمنوا به ليتم قول إشعياء النبي الذي قاله: يا رب من صدق خبرنا، ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب. لهذا لم يقدروا أن يؤمنوا. لأن إشعياء قال أيضأ قد أعمى عيونهم, وأغلظ قلوبهم، لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم, ويشعروا بقلوبهم، ويرجعوا فأشفيهم.» (يو37:12-40) 
‏ولكن هنا يسجل لنا القديس يوحنا, كتلميذ أمين ومحبوب، شهادة ذات وزن رسولي وانجيلي، أن الآيات التي صنعها المسيح سواء وسط الشعب في اليهودية أو أورشليم (يو23:2‏) أو الجليل شيء لا يحصره عدد وبوجه خاص يذكر هنا «قدام تلاميذه»، وهو بصدد الظهور للقديس توما، لكي يرفق بها ظهورات الرب بعد القيامة، كنوع هام وممتاز من المعجزات التي اعتبرها آيات تتكلم وتشير إلى لاهوته بلا نزاع. ومعلوم, على وجه العموم، أن المسيح اقتصر ظهوره على تلاميذه بعددهم الرمزي (الاثني عشر)، وأيضاً بعد ذلك بعددهم العام نحو «خمسائة أخ» (1كو3:15-8) معتبراً أن هذه الظهورات كانت آيات تشير كلها وتتكلم عن صحة موته وقيامته، تأكيدا لرسالة الفداء التي أكملها كابن الله المتجسد. 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء كيف جعل القديس يوحنا هذه الآية: «وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه»، تأتي ملتحمة بشهادة القديس توما «ربي وإلهى», لكي تصير كنموذج يؤكد به للقارىء القصد من كل الآيات التي اختارها وسجلها: «لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله»، معتبراً أن اعتراف توما بإلوهية المسيح هو المعيار النهائي للانجيل كله. 
‏ويعود القديس يوحنا ويذكرنا أن إنجيله الذي كتبه، إنما لا يمثل كل أعمال الرب، بل هو مختارات من آياته قولا وعملا، وكأنما يعتذر القديس يوحنا للقارىء الذي كان يريد أن يطلع على كل أعمال الرب. فهو بصريح العبارة يعترف أنه لم يكتب سيرة المسيح، ولكن اختار للقارىء، الذي يريد أن يؤمن بابن الله ويكون له الحياة الأبدية، ما يكفي لإيمانه. أما بقية أمجاد المسيح وأعماله فهو يتركها للمؤمن لكي يتسلمها من المسيح رأساً، ألم يستلم بولس الرسول ما يكاد أن يكون إنجيلاً بأكمله, ما لم يستلمه الآخرون؟ إذن، يكفي للقديس يوحنا أن يوصلنا إلى المسيح الحي، والباقي يتركه للمسيح الذي حسب قول القديس بولس الذي لم يره: «أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي.» (غل20:2‏) 
‏وهذا الأسلوب أيضأ نقرأه للقديس لوقا: «وبأشياء أخر كثيرة كان يعظ الشعب ويبشرهم.» (لو18:3)
‏وفي هذه اللفتة العميقة في نهاية إنجيله، يريد القديس يوحنا أن يسرب إلى وجداننا «غنى المسيح الذي لا يٌستقصى» (أف8:3)، والملء الذي يملأ الكل (أف23:1)، من ذا الذي يستطيع أن يحيط به؟؟ 
‏والقديس يوحنا بهذا التقرير, إنما يلفت نظرنا إلى استعداد المسيح أن يكمل ويستزيد من الآيات والعلم والمعرفة لمن أصبح مستحقاً للكمال والاستزادة، أليس هو القائل: «إن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضا، لأقول لكم، ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن» (يو12:16)؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 فبراير 2018)

*31:20 وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ
​‏هدفان أساسيان كانا يعملان في قلب هذا القديس ويملكان عليه كل تفكيره، عندها كان يكتب إنجيله، لكي يخرج بهما القارىء من قراءته: 
‏الأول: الإيمان بيسوع أنه هو المسيح ابن الله، وهذا هو جوهر المسيحية. 
‏الثاني: وهو مترتب على الأول، أن تكون له حياة أبدية، وهذا هو جوهر الخلاص، فلا مسيحية بدون خلاص. 
‏أما الهدف الأول، وهو الإيمان بأن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، فاعتبره القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى أنه هو غلبة العالم: «من هو الذي يغلب العالم إلا الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله.» (ايو33:16)
‏ما معنى هذا؟ معناه أن العالم بأمجاده وغروره وشهواته قادر ان يبتلع حياة الإنسان, وأنه لا توجد أية قوة أو وسيلة تنقذ الإنسان من طغيان العالم، إلا الإيمان بابن الله! لماذا؟ لأنه هو الذي تجسد وصار إنساناً، وغلب العالم بموته عن العالم: «ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم» (يو33:16) 
‏وما هي غلبة العالم؟ هي الحصول على الحياة الأبدية مع الله، التي لا يمكن أن يعرفها العالم أو يعطيها. فالمسيح, وهو ابن الله، مات عن العالم وقام حياً, إذ كان لا بد أن يقوم، فافتتح بحياته الحياة الأبدية لكل من يؤمن بموته (يسوع) وقيامته (المسيح ابن الله). 
وهكذا، فالهدف الثاني الذي من أجله كتب القديس يوحنا إنجيله: أن «تكون لكم, إذا آمنتم» حياة باسمه». فـ «الإيمان» بالمسيح ابن الله يعمل في شهادته غلبة المسيح عل العالم، يحمل قوة موت المسيح عن العالم، كما يحمل قوة قيامة المسيح من الأموات، أي يحمل الخلاص بكل معناه ومبناه، وبالتالى يحمل حياة المسيح ابن الله التي انفتحت على كل من يؤمن به: «لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.» (يو15:3) 
«حياة باسمه»: اسم المسيح حينما ننطقه فهو شهادة واعتراف وصك إيمان وشركة معه بالحب في موته وحياته. واسم الله، بحسب لاهوت العهد القديم, هو الله حاضراً وقائماً وفعالاً. لذلك كان محظوراً أن ينطق اليهودي باسمه، لأن النطق باسم الله هو استدعاء لحضرته, أو بمثابة الدخول في حضرته التي لا يطيقها أي إنسان مهما كان طاهراً. أما اسم المسيح، وهو على التوازي، بل التساوي مع اسم الله، فهو الحامل لحضرة المسيح الحي. ولكن المسيح مات من أجل كل خاطىء ليحييه: «إني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون» (يو19:14)، لذلك أصبح اسم المسيح الذي يحمل وجوده الشخصي، هو هو الحياة الأبدية. 
القديس يوحنا يحاصرنا منذ بدء إنجيله بهذه الحقيقة، حيث يبدأ في تعريفنا بالمسيح، وهو الكلمة اللوغس بقوله: «فيه كانت الحياة»، ولما تجسد وابتدأ «يتكلم»، قال هو عن نفسه: «إن الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة» (يو63:6‏)، ولما تكلم مع الأعمى أبصر، ولما سمع لعازر الميت صوته قام حياً. هذا هو المسيح الذي يقدمه للقارىء في ختام إنجيله: «لكي تكون لكم، إذا أمنتم، حياة باسمه». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (6 فبراير 2018)

*الصورة الإنجيلية العاهة لظهورات الرب
‏والتسجيلات التي أزدحمت بها أسفار العهد الجديد عن مفردات عقيدة القيامة 
بحسب الإيمان الذي ورثته الكنيسة من شهادة الرسل والتلاميذ 
حتى كتابة إنجيل يوحنا سنة 95-100 م 
وكلها بشهادة شهود، وبالتدرج بحسب التاريخ الزمني تقريباً​
1- «ولما قالت هذا، التفتت إلى الوراء، فنظرت يسوع واقفاً ولم تعلم أنه يسوع. فقال لها يسوع: يا أمرأة لماذا تبكين, من تطلبين. فظنت تلك أنه البستاني فقالت له: يا سيد، إن كنت أنت قد حملته، فقل لى أين وضعته، وأنا آخذه. قال لها يسوع: يا مريم. فالتفتت تلك وقالت له: ربوني، الذي تفسيره يا معلم ... فجاءت مريم المجدلية وأخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب, وأنه قال لها هذا.» (يو14:20-18) 
+ ظلت حواء تبكي على الفردوس المفقود، وتطلب لنفسها ذلك الفادي الذي يعود بها إلى شجرة الحياة, حتى وُلد لها في المجدل بنت ورثت بكاءها في طلب الفادي. هذه لما رأته رؤيا العين ظنته البستاني، مع أنه هو هو شجرة الحياة بعينها. فناداها باسمها، فعرفت فيه صوت الله. ولما أرادت أن تأخذه لنفسها، أرسلها لتدعو آدم أولاً. 

2- «فحيئذ دخل أيضاً التميذ الآخر (يوحنا)، الذي جاء أولاً إلى القبر ورأى فآمن.» (يو8:20) 
+ أول إيمان ورثته الكنيسة, ورثته من قلب التلميذ المحبوب. لم ير المسيح، ولم ير الجسد، بل رأى قبراً فارغاً ولفائف ملفوفة بلفتها في مكان الجسد وبوضعه. فأدرك القيامة، قبل أن يرى القائم من الأموات, ووثق بنصرة الحياة على الموت، قبل أن يشهد ويرى ويلمس الحياة التي كانت عند الآب. إيمانه صار إيمان الكنيسة, إيمان الحب والبتولية، إذ جعلت الرهبنة أساساً لها، ولا تزال ترضع من ثدي تعزيات آباء الصحاري، والقيامة هي لنا, كما كانت لهم, حياتنا كلنا ورجاؤنا كلنا. 
‏
3- «جاء يسوع، ووقف في الوسط, وقال لهم: سلام لكم. ولما قال هذا، أراهم يديه وجنبه، ففرح التلاميذ، إذ رأوا الرب.» (يو19:20-20) 
‏+ أول تسجيل جماعي للقيامة: الكنيسة الأولى بالأحد عشر وُلدت، فاقدة للخائن، فصدق فيها القول أنها بلا عيب كسيدها. ظهور المسيح المُقام ملك لكل من يراه؛ فلا يقول أحد بعد لأخيه اعرف الرب، لأن «الجميع يكونون متعلمين من الله» (راجع يو45:6). أراهم يديه ملآنة جروحاً، ومن الجروح يفيض نبع سرور، وأراهم أيضاً جنبه المفتوح نابعاً منه «نهر صاف من ماء حياة لامعاً كبلور خارجاً من عرش الله والخروف.» (رؤ5:28-10) 
‏‏
4- «فأجاب الملاك وقال للمرأتين: لا تخافا أنتما، فإني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو ههنا، لأنه قام كما قال، هلما انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعاً فيه، واذهبا سريعاً قولا لتلاميذه إنه قد قام من الأموات ... وفيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه، إذا يسووع لاقاها، وقال: سلام لكما. فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه وسجدتا له. فقال لهما يسروع: لا تخافا، اذهبا قولا لإخوتي أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل وهناك يرونني.» (مت5:28-10) 
+ شهادة الملاك بقيامة الرب تُحدث عن صدى القيامة, كيف أذيعت أولاً في السموات، والنسوة كن أول من تلقين الخبر على الأرض من فم الملاك. امتزج عندهما الخوف بالفرح العظيم، لما علمتا بالقيامة، فمهد الفرح العظيم في قلبيهما لانفتاح أعينهما لرؤية الرب لما لاقاهما. فلما أمسكتا بقدميه كانتا كمن أمسكتا بالحياة الأبدية, وسجدتا, وكان سجودها أول عبادة بالروح قُدمت للمسيح على الأرض. وانطلقت حواء تبشر آدم بالعودة إلى الفردوس. 

5- «واذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم إلى قرية بعيدة عن أورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس ... وفيما ها يتكلمان ويتحاوران اقترب اليهما يسوع نفسه وكان يمشي معهما. ولكن أمسكت أعينهما عن معرفته ... فقال لهما: أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميح ما تكلم به الأنبياء، أما كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده. ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء، يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب ... فلما اتكأ معهما، أخذ خبزا, وبارك، وكسر، وناولهما, فانفتحت أعينهما, وعرفاه, ثم اختفى عنهما ... فقاما في تلك الساعة (في الغروب) ورجعا إلى أورشليم, ووجدا الأحد عشر مجتمعين هم والذين معهم، وهم يقولون إن الرب قام بالحقيقة وظهر لسمعان. وأما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق، وكيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز.»  (لو13:24-35) 
+ القيامة أنشأت هيئة أخرى جديدة للإنسان تختلف عن هيئته الأولى, لأن نوع الحياة تغيرت, فبيئة الأرض شيء نحن نعلمه, وبيئة القيامة هي السماء. وحواسنا لم تتدرب على معرفة السمائيات بعد، إلا كعطية خاصة. 
+ باثنين معاً تصبح الشهادة بقيامة الرب, كانا منطلقين نحو عالم الإنسان، واليأس يملأ قلبيهما، بنية العودة إلى العمل اليومي شبه المائت. قابلهما الرب في منتصف الطريق ليردهما مرة أخرى إلى الصليب والبشارة بقيامته، كانت عبوستهما نوعاً من الغباء الذي تنشئه القراءة في الأسفار دون معرفة وايمان. والقيامة تسير بجوارها على استعداد أن تتجاوزهما، إن هما أبطأ أكثر في غبائهما. ولكن إلحاحهما وتوسلهما ومحبتهما للغرباء واستعداد ضيافتهما, أنقذهما من ابتعاد القيامة عنهما. فلما ألزما القيامة أن تحلق عندهما, حتى في جهلهما بها, حلت، ولم تستعلن نفسها لهما إلا في الإفخارستيا, وفي لحظة القسمة، أي كسر الخبز. 
‏والغبيان صارا عالمين بسر الله، والبطيئا الإيمان في القلب انطلقا بالشهادة. 

6- «وأما الأحد عشر تلميذاً فانطقوا إلى الجليل إلى الجبل، حيث أمرهم يسوع. ولما رأوه سجدوا له, ولكن بعضهم شكوا. فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلاً: دُفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بام الآب والابن والروح القدس.» (مت16:28-19) 
‏‏+ استعلان القيامة ينشىء في الحال عند الإنسان روح عبادة حارة لا تنطفىء، لأنه يسكن القلب: «وان كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكنأ فيكم، فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم» ‏(رو11:8). واستعلان القيامة هو استعلان لسلطان المسيح المتفوق على السماء والأرض. واستعلان سلطان المسيح يتحول في القلب إلى قوة كرازية، تكفي لكرازة جميع الأمم، ولصبغ كل من يؤمن بصبغة الحياة الأبدية. 

7- وبعد ثمانية أيام كان تلاميذه أيضأ داخلاً وتوما معهم. فجاء يسوع والأبواب مغلقة ووقف في الوسط وقال: سلام لكم. ثم قال لتوما: هات إصبعك إلى هنا، وأبصر يدي، وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي، ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً. أجاب توما وقال له: ربي والهي.» (يو26:10-28‏) 
+ القيامة أعطت الإنسان الجديد سلطاناً على مغاليق عقل وقلب وباب العالم، وحررته من ‏قيود وقوانين الطبيعة. وغياب القيامة أنشأ الخوف والرعبة في قلب التلاميذ، فالإيمان بالصليب بدون القيامة لا يغير شيئاً من طبيعة الإنسان العتيق. 
‏دخول القيامة في القلب الخائف المغلق يعطيه «السلام». توما هو نظير العالم الشكاك. وأصبع الشك إذ تلامس مع إصبع الله في جرح الصليب, أنتج الإيمان بربوبية المسيح. واليد الجاحدة حينما مست الجنت المفتوح, أحست بدم الفداء النازف من القلب المطعون, فحق لها الصراخ بألوهية الفادى. 

8- «بعد هذا أظهر أيضاً يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية ... فقال لهم يسروع: يا غلمان, ألعل عندكم إداماً (صيد), أجابوه: لا. فقال لهم: ألقوا الشبكة إلى جانب السفينة الأيمن, فتجدوا. فألقوا، ولم يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها من كثرة السك. فقال ذلك التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لبطرس: هو الرب ...» (يو1:21-24‏). حينئذ جرى حديث المسيح للقديس بطرس خاصة. 
+ واضح أن القيامة هنا تعتمد على فعل فائق من جهة المسيح، يجعل جسده ظاهراً لمن يختاره لكي يراه، رؤية طبيعية بحواسه الطبيعية, وإنما بفعل وسيط من طرف المسيح. 
‏القيامه هنا للتلاميذ الحانثين والراجعين إلى مهنتهم القديمة في الصيد, بعد أن قال لهم: هلم أجعلكم صيادين للناس، هي لتوبيخهم وردهم إلى السير المستقيم. فالمركب هي السيرة، والصيد في الشمال هو الأنحراف نحو الخطأ والفشل الذي انتهى بهم إلى الإخفاقالكلى. والصيد على اليمين، هو تعديل المسار لصيد الناس، والكرازة بالذي يلهمهم الصواب، وليس بهواجس الفكر والجري وراء الذات. والصيد الكثير، هو الصيد الروحي. والمئة والثلاث والخمسون سمكة: الثلاث سمكات لليهودية والمائة والخمسون لشعوب الأرض كلها. 

9- «الكلام الأول أنشأته يا ثاوفيلس عن جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلم به إلى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه، بعدما أوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم، الذين أراهم أيضاً نفسه حياً ببراهين كثيرة، بعدما تألم, وهو يظهر لهم أوبعين يوماُ, ويتكلم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله...»» (أع1:1-3) 
+ القيامة هنا كان لها عملان رئيسيان: الأول استعلان شخصيته القائمة من الأموات ببراهين كثيرة ولمدة طويلة ولأشخاص منتخبين قادرين على الشهادة. والثاني استكمال استعلان الأمور الختصة بملكوت الله التي كان قد أجل التعليم بها.

10- «فينبغي أن الرجال الذين اجتمعوا معنا كل الزمان الذي فيه دخل إلينا الرب يسوع وخرج, منذ معمودية يوحنا إلى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه عنا, يصير واحد منهم شاهداً معنا بقيامته...» (أع21:1-22) 
+ واضح هنا أن التلاميذ أحسوا بعظم أهمية الشهادة الكاملة لقيامة الرب كعمل كرازي بالأساس، للكنيسة التي هي عامود الحق وقاعدته المؤسسة على الاثني عشررسولاً. كما أنه واضح، هنا، ذكر الصعود، باعتباره الارتفاع الذي به أنهى المسيح رسالته التعليمية ووجوده المنظور على الأرض الدنيا، كما رأوه بأعينهم. 

11- «يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم، كما أنتم أيضاً تعلمون. هذا أخذتموه مُسلماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق, وبأيدي أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه. الذي أقامه الله ناقضاً أوجاع الموت إذ لم يكن ممكناً أن يُمسك منه.» (أع22:2-23) 
+ هنا يعلن القديس بطرس أن عملية الصلب والموت هي أصلاً خطة موضوعة بمشورة الله, تصوررها النبوات، وكل دقائقها محسوبة حسب علم الله السابق, وكذلك بالضرورة قيامته المرسومة بكل تأكيد. فالله، بعد أن أكمل بالمسيح ابنه عقوبة الموت وأوجاعه على بني الإنسان, فألغى العقوبة، أقام المسيح من الموت الذي لم يكن ممكناً أن يُمسك منه، لأنه حي بالله، فقام منتصراً على عدو الإنسان الأول والأخير الذي هو الموت. 

12- «أيها الرجال الإخوة يسوغ أن يقال لكم جهاراً عن رئيس الآباء داود إنه مات ودُفن، وقبره عندنا حتى اليوم. فإذ كان نبيا وعلم أن الله حلف له بقسم أنه من ثمرة صُلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه، سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح أنه لم تُترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فساداً. فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك.» (أع29:2-30‏) 
+ ‏¬قول داود: «ولن تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً» لم يكن على داود، لأم داود أكله الدود، ولكن هذه النبوة استعلنت بكل وضوح وقوة في قيامة الرب من الأموات, التي أُعلنت في الحال أن الجسد لم يفسد، فصارت هذه النبةة هي التي تشير إلى القيامة مباشرة، والتي استشهد بها الرسل والتلاميذ بكلمة «حسب الكتب». 

13- «ولكن أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار، وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتل. ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه، الذي أقامه الله من الأموات. ونحن شهود لذلك.» (أع14:3-15) 
+ هنا القيامة من الأموات جاءت في مواجهة إنكار لقداسة المسيح وبره والتجرؤ الأعمى على قتل من هوفي الحقيقة رئيس الحياة. 

14- «إليكم  أولأ م اذ أقام الله فتاه يسوع, أرسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره.» (أع26:3)
+ أصبحت قيامة المسيح استمراراً لكرازة المسيح، على مستوى التبكيت للتوبة والرجوع عن الخطية. 

15- ‏«وبينما هما يخاطبان الشعب, أقبل عليهما الكهنة وقائد جند الهيكل والصدوقيون, متضجرين من تعليمهما الشعب وندائهما في يسوع بالقيامة من الأموات.» (أع1:4-2) 
+ القيامة من الأموات صارت المسامير التي تدق كل يوم في قلب رؤساء الكهنة, وطعنة موجعة ‏في جنب الصدوقيين. 

16- «فليكن معلوماً عند جميعكم وجميع شعب إسرائيل, أنه باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه أنتم الذي أقامه الله من الأموات, بذاك وقف هذا أمامكم صحيحاً, هذا هو الحجر الذي احتقرتموه أيها البناؤون، الذي صار رأس الزاوية وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص. لأن ليس اسم اخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص.» (أع10:4-12) 
+ أول فاعلية ظهرت واستعلنت علنا نتيجة لقيامة المسيح من الأموات، كانت في «قوة اسم» يسوع المسيح، الذي بمجرد أن استدعاه القديس بطرس حلت قوة قيامة المسيح على الأعرج من بطن أمه، قام في الحال ومشى وجرى أمام الناس. فصار معلوماً أن الدعاء باسم المسيح المقام من الأموات, هو بمثابة حضور المسيح شخصياً وبرهان دائم بقيامته. والإيمان بالقيامة، صار القوة الأساسية للكرازة بالعهد الجديد: «وبقوة عظيمة كان الرسل يؤدون الشهادة بقيامة الرب يسوع, ونعمة عظيمة كانت على جميعهم.» (أع33:4) 

17- «إله آبائنا أقام يسيوع, الذي أنتم قتلتموه معلقين إياه على خشبة. هذا رفعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلصاً، ليعطي إسرائيل التوبة وغفران الخطايا، ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور, والروح القدس أيضاً الذي أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه.» (أع30:5-32‏) 
+ القيامة التي قامها المسيح بيمين الله، كوعده للأباه، هي في حقيقتها ارتفاع، أي تمجيد لاستعلان رئاسته الكلية والشاملة على السماء والأرض، ولاستعلان قوة الخلاص العامل للتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا التي كان يعيشها التلاميذ ويمارسونها بتفوق. 

18- «يسوع الذي من الناصرة، كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة، الذي جال يصنع خيراً ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس، لأن الله كان معه. ونحن شهود بكل ما فعل في كورة اليهودية وفي أورشليم، الذي أيضاً قتلوه معلقين إياه على خشبة. هذا ‏أقامه الله في اليوم الثالث, وأعطى أن يصير ظاهراً ليس لجميع الشعب» بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم. لنا نحن الذي أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الأموات.» (أع38:10-41) 
+ القديس بطرس الرسول يقرر أن القيامة في اليوم الثالث كانت علنية، وصار المسيح ظاهراً، ولكن القيامة انحصرت في أشخاص انتخبهم المسيح ليكونوا شهوداً. هؤلاء أظهر المسيح نفسه لهم؛ ويقرر القديس بطرس أنه هو والتلاميذ أكلوا وشربوا معه بعد قيامته، وذلك إمعاناً في تقرير القيامة الجسدية، وفي حقيقة قيامة «اللحم والعظم»، كما شدد عليها المسيح. 

19- «وأقوال الأنبياء التي تُقرأ كل سبت تمموها إذ حكموا عليه، ومع أنهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة للموت، طلبوا من بيلاطق أن يُقتل. ولما تمموا كل ما كُتب عنه أنزلوه عن الخشبة، ووضعوه في قبر. ولكن الله أقامه من الأموات, وظهر أياما كثيرة للذين صعدوا معه من الجليل إلى أورشليم الذين هم شهوده عند الشعب, ونحن نبشركم بالموعد الذي صار لآبائنا، إن الله قد أكمل هذا لنا نحن أولادهم، إذ أقام  يسوع كما هو مكتوب أيضاً فى المزمور الثانى ... أنه أقامه من الأموات غير عتيد أن يعود أيضاً إلى فساد... وأما الذي أقامه الله فلميتر فسادا.» (أع27:13-37‏) 
+ قيامة المسيح بجسده وجروحه عليه، أثبتت صدق النبوة أنه قدوس ولم ير فساداُ في القبر، لذلك فقيامته هنا نهائية أبدية، لا يمكن أن الموت يسود عليه قط مرة أخرى. وهذا معناه أنه الآن حى ويبقى حيا إلى الأبد، وذلك لأجلنا «واما أنتم فترونني. إني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون» (يو18:14). ويشدد بولس الرسول أن المسيح بعد القيامة ظهر أياماً كثيرة للذين اختارهم، ليكونوا شهوداً لدى الشعب والعالم، وبهذا تم وعد الله الذي وعده للآباء ولنا نحن أولادهم. 

20- «إن يؤلم المسيح، يكن هو أول قيامة الأموات, مزمعا أن ينادى بنور للشعب وللأمم (أع23:26) 
+ القيامة من الأموات تستعلن أن آلامه وموته كانا فدائيين, وهذه أول قيامة حدثت في تاريخ الإنسان، وهدفها إنارة اليهود والعالم. 

21- «فإنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضاً، أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب، وأنه دُفن، وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب, وأنه ظهر لصفا, ثم للاثني عشر. وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمسمئة أخ, أكثرهم باق إلى الآن, ولكن بعضهم قد رقدوا. وبعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب ثم للرسل أجمعين. وأخر الكل كأنه للسقط ظهرلى أنا.» (1كو3:15-8) 
+ بولس الرسول يصثف ظهورات الرب هكذا: ظهر أولاً لبطرس، ثم الاثني عشر تلميذاً (ناقص واحد وهو يهوذا)، وهم الأخصاء جدا، ثم ظهر مرة واحدة لخمسمئة من الأخصاء التلاميذ كانوا مجتمعين، وبولس يعرف أكثرهم وربما قابلهم. وبعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب، وواضح أنه أخو الرب، ثم ظهر لكل الرسل، وواضح أنه ظهر لهم تباعاً وليس مرة واحدة، وأخيرأ ظهر له. ويبدو أن ظهور الرب لبولس الرسول هنا: «أما رأيت الرب» هو غير الرؤية التي رآها وهو في طريقه إلى دمشق. وكان منطوق الاعتراف الإيماني الذي رسخ بالتسليم في الكنيسة الذي استلمه بولس من الرسل، يضم أربع فقرات: أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا، وأنه دُفن لثلاثة أيام في القبر، وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث، وأنه ظهر. وهذا الإيمان موقع على نبوات الكتب المقدسة. 

22- «ولكن إن كان المسيح يُكرز به أنه قام من الأموات, فكيف يقول قوم بينكم إن ليس قيامة أموات. فإن لم تكن قيامة أموات, فلا يكون المسيح قد قام, وان لم يكن المسيح قد قام, فباطلة كرازتنا وباطل أيضأ إيمانكم, ونوجد نحن أيضاً شهود زور لله, لأننا شهدنا من جهة الله أنه أقام المسيح.» (1كو12:15-15) 
+ نحن نؤمن بقيامة الأموات، لأن المسيح مات من أجلنا، وليس من أجل نفسه، وقام من أجلنا لأنه هو القيامة وجوهرها؛ وكان لا يمكن أن يبقى في الموت، فقيامة المسيح هي قيامتنا. فإن كنا لا نقوم، يكون هذا معناه أن المسيح لم يقم من الموت، وهذا تجديف على المسيح, وتكذيب للرسل، ولكل الذين شهدوا بقيامته. 
‏
23- «وتعين ابن الله، بقوة, من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات؛  يسوع المسيح ربنا» (رو4:1‏) 
+ القيامة من الأموات استعلنت الروح القدس الذي أقامه، والروح القدس بالتالى استعلن حقيقة بنوته لله التي كرز بها. 

24- «بل من أجلنا نحن أيضاً، الذين سيُحسب لنا (برا), الذين نؤمن بمن أقام يسوع ربنا من الأموات, الذي أُسلم من أجل خطايانا، وأقيم لأجل تبريرنا.» (رو24:4-25) 
+ كل من يؤمن بموت المسيح، يُرفع عنه ثقل خطاياه, وكل من يؤمن بقيامته بقوة الله يتبرر، كما آمن إبراهيم بأمر الله, فقدم ابنه للموت على أساس أن الله قادر أن يقيمه من الموت، فحسب الله له إيمانه برا. 

25- «وان كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكنا فيكم, فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم.» (رو11:8) 
+ روح القيامة الذي كان في المسيح وهبه المسيح ليسكن فينا فيقيمنا من الموت

26- «والله قد أقام الرب وسيقيمنا نحن أيضاً بقوته.» (اكو14:6) 
+ الله أقام المسيح بقوة خاصة خُصصت من أجلنا. 

27- «عالمين أن الذي أقام الرب يسوع، سيقيما نحن أيضاً بيسوع ويُحضرنا معكم.» (2كو14:4) 
+ القوة الإلهية التي أقامت جسد المسيح من بين الأموات، هي الآن عاملة فيا بالإيمان بالمسيح. 

28- «وهو مات لأجل الجميع, لي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد, لا لأنفسهم, بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام.» (2كو15:5‏) 
+ كنا نعيش كأموات للخطية، فمات لأجلنا لنعيش كأحياء له. 

29- «لأنه لهذا مات المسيح وقام وعاش, لكي يسود علي الأحياء والأموات.» (9:14) 
+ كان الأموات في الخطية أحراراً من المسيح، فلما مات المسيح من أجل الخطاة ملك على الأموات ليحييهم. 

30- «لأنه إن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع مات وقام, فكذلك الراقدون بيسوع, سيحضرهم أيضاً معه.» (1تس14:4) 
+ الذين ماتوا فى الإيمان بالمسيح، هم الآن أحياء معه وسيظهرون معه . 

31- ‏«إن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح, فاطلبوا ما فوق, حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله» (كو1:3)
+ الذين يؤمنون بقيامة المسيح وجلوسه عن يمين الله، ارتبطت قلوبهم به. 

32- «الذي مثاله (مثال فلك نوح) يُخلصنا نحن الآن, أي المعمودية, لا إزالة وسخ الجسد، بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح الذي هو في يمين الله, إذ قد مضى إلى السماء وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مُخضعة له» (ابط21:3-22) 
+ المعمودية أساسها دم المسيح الذي يطهر ضمير الإنسان تجاه الله, لأن المسيح دخل إلى الأقداس العليا ودمه علبه. 

33- «اذكر يسوع المسيح المُقام من الأموات من نسل داود بحسب إنجيلي.» (اتي8:2) 
+ ذكر قيامة المسيح بصورة منطبعة على القلب والذهن، هي أساس الحياة الجديدة للإنسان. 

34- «واله السلام الذي أقام من الأموات راعي الخراف العظيم ربنا يسوع بدم العهد الأبدي.....» (عب20:13) 
+ الله أقام المسيح بصفته الراعي ورئيس الكهنة الأعظم، أقامه ودمه عليه كعهد جديد أبدي للسلام بين الله والإنسان.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 فبراير 2018)

*28:20  أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي».​
«هو يدعو باسمى. وأنا أجيبه. أقول هو شعبي, وهو يقول الرب إلهي» (زك9:13) 
‏هذا الخطاب الموجه للمسيح رأساً من القديس توما هو، نصاً وحرفاً، نفس الخطاب الموجه من أي إسرائيلي نحو يهوه الله. وهكذا بلغ الإنجيل بالفعل والقول إلى أقصى ما عبر عنه المسيح أن يكون: «لكي يكرم الجميع الابن، كما يكرمون الآب» (يو23:5). وتم بالفعل قول المسيح الذي قال: «فقال لهم يسوع: متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان, ‏فحينئذ تفهمون أني أنا هو(يو28:8) 
‏إن نطق القديس توما: «ربي والهي» يكون قد وقع على المنظور الحي ما قاله القديس يوحنا في رؤياه للكلمة «وكان الكلمة الله». 
‏هذه هى قمة الاستعلانات التي تتبعها هذا الإنجيلي الدقيق الدؤوب. إنها قمة إنجيل القديس يوحنا، التي ما أن بلغها هذا القديس، حتى تنفس الصعدا، وأرخى الفكر وسجل الخاتمة: «وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تُكتب في هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كُتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة باسمه.» (يو30:20-31) 
والذي يزيد من قيمة هذا الاستعلان الذي استلهمه القديس توما من رؤية الرب المقام, أنه يأتي بعد أسبوع كامل من عذاب الشك وليل الظنون. فهو وان تاخر عن التلاميذ ثمانية أيام في التعرف على القيامة وتصديقها، إلا أنه سجل للكنيسة أول اعتراف علني بألوهية المسيح، خرج منه بتلقائية تعبر عن الحق الذي رآه كاعتراف إيمان بلغ الذروة, ليس في كل الإناجيل ما يضاهيه. 
‏يتفق معظم الشراح في أن القديس توما لم يمد يده نحو الجسد المقدس، ولم يكن في حاجة أن يتفرس في ثقوب المسامير باليدين، ولا تحسس الجنب المفتوح, وإن خالف ذلك كثيرون أيضاً؛ بل إنه, حال ظهور الرب والأبواب مغلقة، أخذ في دهشة، وانفتحت بصيرته في الحال فنطق بما نطق. لقد شعر، والرب أمامه بلحمه وعظامه، بهيئته الجديدة المجيدة وبصوته هو هو، أن كل مطاليب ضعف إيمانه السابق من جهة رؤية أثر المسامير والجروح والجنب المفتوح، هي أتفه من الحقيقة المعلنة أمامه. 
‏إن ظهور الرب بحال قيامته كان كفيلاً بأن يغير, لا فكر توما بل روحه وحياته. إن ظهور الرب قوة، فالقيامة هي المجال الإلهي الفائق، الذي إذا دخله الإنسان يفقد رؤيته لنفسه والعالم, وكأنها أقنعة يخلعها ليرى الحقيقة الدائمة ولا يعود يرى نفسه إلا في الله : «ربي والهي». 
‏إنه يذكر نفسه بياء الملكية مرتين «ربي وإلهي»، تأكيدا منه أن من يراه واقفاً أمامه، يرى نفسه فيه ويراه هو في نفسه، وكأنه يردد بلسان صاحب شيد الآنشاد: «أنا لحبيبي، وحبيبي لى» (نش3:6‏). إنه تعبير عن إيمان حي محسوس وشخصي. وقول توما للمسيح: «إلهي» إنما يعبر تعبيراً حياً صادقاً منظوراً بالروح لقول الميسح: «الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب.» (يو9:14) 
‏لقد صار له المسيح وصار هو للمسيح ، فاستعلن له المسيح في ذاته رباً وإلهاً. لقد تعرف على الله في المسيح، وتعرف على المسيح في الله!! 
‏وأخيراً, أدرك توما أن المسيح ليس للمس اليد أو نظر العين!! فهو الملء الذي يملأ الروح والبصيرة والقلب، الملء الذي لا تسعه عين ولا يحيطه فكر. 
‏وكان رد المسيح على اعتراف توما: «ربي والهي» أن أمن على إيمانه، موافقاً على إعلانه ‏بلاهوته كمن أصاب الحقيقة بكلمة، فلو لم يكن المسيح إلها بالحق, ما كان قد ارتضى بهذا الإعلان!! ولو لم يكن المسيح والآب واحد، ما رأى توما ما رأى!! لقد رأى توما المسيح كما يريد المسيح نفسه أن يُرى! 
اما «ربي» فهي تخص إيمان توما بالمسيح «المعلم» الذي أكل وشرب معه, وها هو واقف أمامه. إنها صرخة المجدلية «ربوني»، تعبر عن إيمان القيامة. وأما «إلهي» فتخصه مستعلناً في حقيقته الأزلية, إذ ارتفع توما بإعلان حازه, به رأى الله فى المسيح! انهأ رؤية حق، للحق، لقد واجه توما المسيح في حقيقة ذاته: «الذى رآنى فقد رأى الآب.» (يو9:14) 
‏وهكنداء بقدر ما انحط إيمان توما حتى شك في القيامة، بقدر ما أعطى للقيامة معيارها الإلهي العالي. وهكذا أثمر ظهور الرب للتلميذ الضعيف الإيمان قوة إيمانية باقية تسند الكنيسة على مدى الأزمان. 
‏ولكن حذار أن نفهم من هذا أن ظهور الرب لتوما كان ظهور «العيان»، إذ يتحتم أن نفهم أن الظهور الإلهي الذي كان يظهر به المسيح بعد القيامة لم يكن ظهوراً تتحكم فيه العين البشرية وتفحصه. إنه ظهور إعجازي، يحتاج إلى عين روحية مفتوحة، إلى وعي روحي فائق عن وعي الجسد والحواس؛ يحتاج إلى عمل الروح: «وحينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب» (لو45:24). أو القول الآخر الأكثر انطباقاً الذي تم بالحرف الواحد لتلميذي عمواس: ففي الأول كان المسيح سائراً معهم ولم يعرفاه: «ولكن اُمسكت أعينهما عن معرفته» (لو16:24). ولكن، في النهاية، تمت المعجزة من خلال إفخارستيا: «فلما اتكأ معهما، أخذ خبزاً، وبارك، وكسر، وناولهما، فانفتحت أعينهما وعرفاه, ثم اختفى عنهما.» (لو30:24-31) 
‏بهذه الرؤيا وحدها، يمكن التعرف على المسيح كإله، على أساس الآية التي قالها الرب: «الذي يراني يرى الذي أرسلني» (يو45:12). هنا يستحيل أن تكون رؤية العين هي التي ترى من أرسله الرب؛ إنها حتما وبالضرورة رؤية الروح، «الروح يفحص كل شيء حتى أعماق الله» (اكو10:2). وهذه هي رؤية الإيمان، بمعنى رؤية منشؤها التصديق، ونهايتها التعرف على الله في المسيح والمسيح في الله. هنا بلغ توما عن حق رؤية المسيح الإله: «ربي وإلهى». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 فبراير 2018)

*29:20 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى للَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».​
‏أخيراً ظهرت رنة التوبيخ والعتاب في صوت المسيح لتوما؛ لأنه ما كان لائقاً بتلميذ عاشر الرب، وسمع منه أنباء القيامة العتيدة، بل ورأى قوتها عيانأ عند قبر لعازر، مع تنبيه دائم ركز عليه الرب: «قلت لكم قبل أن يكون، حتى متى كان تؤمنون» (يو29:14). فلما «كان» ما سبق وأنبأ عنه المسيح، وحدث كما قال، لا آمن توما ولا صدق من رأوا وآمنوا !! 
‏لقد شابه توما بطرس في ضعف إيمانه، فذاك صلى المسيح من أجله، حتى لا يفنى بصيص إيمانه الذي كان كفتيلة مدخنة، ودخانها يعمي العيون: «فابتدأ حينئذ يلعن ويحلف إني لا أعرف هذا الرجل!!» (مت47:26؛ مر71:14). أما هذا، فظهر المسيح له خصيصاً، وأراه جروحه، وأخضعها للمس يده، حتى يصير مؤمناً ولا يكون غير مؤمن بعد!! 
‏ولكن شكرأ لك أيها القديس توما، لأن بشكك ورثتا الطوبى، أحسن الطوبى! 
‏«أنتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بإيمان, لخلاص مستعد أن يستعلن في الزمان الأخير، الذي به تبتهجون, مع أنكم الآن إن كان يجب تحزنون يسيراً بتجارب متنوعة ... الذي وان لم ترؤه تحبونه. ذلك, وان كنتم لا ترونه الآن, لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا يُنطق به ومجيد.» (ابط5:1-8) 
‏وفي نهاية هذه الآية المجيدة التي ورثتنا الطوبى، نلفت نظر القارىء أنها تحمل بين طياتها عزم المسيح على الأنسحاب الأخير، بحيث لا يراه أحد، بعد، إلا بالإيمان. وهكذا عبر إنجيل القديس يوحنا عن الصعود دون أن يصفه. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 فبراير 2018)

*القصد الأساسي من كتابة إنجيل القديس يوحنا
30:20 وَآيَاتٍ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ قُدَّامَ تلاَمِيذِهِ لَمْ تُكْتَبْ فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ.*​*

والآن، وقد أنهى القديس يوحنا إنجيله الذي كشف فيه من الآيات ذات المدلول الإلهي، وخاصة آيات القيامة, رفع عينيه نحو الأفق, نحو مستقبل الأجيال القادمة الذين كتب لهم هذا «الكتاب» بكل صدق الروح وحراسة النعمة، وكتب هذه الكلمات. إنه الآن يخاطبك أيها القارىء السعيد، باعتبارك أنك بُلغت الرسالة. 
‏لقد سبق القديس يوحنا وأن وقف هذه الوقفة عينها، ناظراً إلى الماضي بكل آياته ومعجزاته الباهرة، ولكن ليس في غمرة فرح القيامة لبشارة الأمم كما هو هنا الآن، إنما في أسى وحزن، وقد امتد ظل الصليب ليغطي كل الآيات التي صنع، ليلقى عليها مسحة من الجحود والعمى والصمم التي أصابت الأمة المختارة: «ومع أنه كان قد صنع أمامهم آيات هذا عددها, لم يؤمنوا به ليتم قول إشعياء النبي الذي قاله: يا رب من صدق خبرنا، ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب. لهذا لم يقدروا أن يؤمنوا. لأن إشعياء قال أيضأ قد أعمى عيونهم, وأغلظ قلوبهم، لئلا يبصروا بعيونهم, ويشعروا بقلوبهم، ويرجعوا فأشفيهم.» (يو37:12-40) 
‏ولكن هنا يسجل لنا القديس يوحنا, كتلميذ أمين ومحبوب، شهادة ذات وزن رسولي وانجيلي، أن الآيات التي صنعها المسيح سواء وسط الشعب في اليهودية أو أورشليم (يو23:2‏) أو الجليل شيء لا يحصره عدد وبوجه خاص يذكر هنا «قدام تلاميذه»، وهو بصدد الظهور للقديس توما، لكي يرفق بها ظهورات الرب بعد القيامة، كنوع هام وممتاز من المعجزات التي اعتبرها آيات تتكلم وتشير إلى لاهوته بلا نزاع. ومعلوم, على وجه العموم، أن المسيح اقتصر ظهوره على تلاميذه بعددهم الرمزي (الاثني عشر)، وأيضاً بعد ذلك بعددهم العام نحو «خمسائة أخ» (1كو3:15-8) معتبراً أن هذه الظهورات كانت آيات تشير كلها وتتكلم عن صحة موته وقيامته، تأكيدا لرسالة الفداء التي أكملها كابن الله المتجسد. 
‏ويلاحظ القارىء كيف جعل القديس يوحنا هذه الآية: «وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه»، تأتي ملتحمة بشهادة القديس توما «ربي وإلهى», لكي تصير كنموذج يؤكد به للقارىء القصد من كل الآيات التي اختارها وسجلها: «لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله»، معتبراً أن اعتراف توما بإلوهية المسيح هو المعيار النهائي للانجيل كله. 
‏ويعود القديس يوحنا ويذكرنا أن إنجيله الذي كتبه، إنما لا يمثل كل أعمال الرب، بل هو مختارات من آياته قولا وعملا، وكأنما يعتذر القديس يوحنا للقارىء الذي كان يريد أن يطلع على كل أعمال الرب. فهو بصريح العبارة يعترف أنه لم يكتب سيرة المسيح، ولكن اختار للقارىء، الذي يريد أن يؤمن بابن الله ويكون له الحياة الأبدية، ما يكفي لإيمانه. أما بقية أمجاد المسيح وأعماله فهو يتركها للمؤمن لكي يتسلمها من المسيح رأساً، ألم يستلم بولس الرسول ما يكاد أن يكون إنجيلاً بأكمله, ما لم يستلمه الآخرون؟ إذن، يكفي للقديس يوحنا أن يوصلنا إلى المسيح الحي، والباقي يتركه للمسيح الذي حسب قول القديس بولس الذي لم يره: «أحبني وأسلم نفسه لأجلي.» (غل20:2‏) 
‏وهذا الأسلوب أيضأ نقرأه للقديس لوقا: «وبأشياء أخر كثيرة كان يعظ الشعب ويبشرهم.» (لو18:3)
‏وفي هذه اللفتة العميقة في نهاية إنجيله، يريد القديس يوحنا أن يسرب إلى وجداننا «غنى المسيح الذي لا يٌستقصى» (أف8:3)، والملء الذي يملأ الكل (أف23:1)، من ذا الذي يستطيع أن يحيط به؟؟ 
‏والقديس يوحنا بهذا التقرير, إنما يلفت نظرنا إلى استعداد المسيح أن يكمل ويستزيد من الآيات والعلم والمعرفة لمن أصبح مستحقاً للكمال والاستزادة، أليس هو القائل: «إن لي أمورا كثيرة أيضا، لأقول لكم، ولكن لا تستطيعون أن تحتملوا الآن» (يو12:16)؟*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 فبراير 2018)

*31:20 وَأَمَّا هَذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ​
‏هدفان أساسيان كانا يعملان في قلب هذا القديس ويملكان عليه كل تفكيره، عندها كان يكتب إنجيله، لكي يخرج بهما القارىء من قراءته: 
‏الأول: الإيمان بيسوع أنه هو المسيح ابن الله، وهذا هو جوهر المسيحية. 
‏الثاني: وهو مترتب على الأول، أن تكون له حياة أبدية، وهذا هو جوهر الخلاص، فلا مسيحية بدون خلاص. 
‏أما الهدف الأول، وهو الإيمان بأن يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، فاعتبره القديس يوحنا في رسالته الأولى أنه هو غلبة العالم: «من هو الذي يغلب العالم إلا الذي يؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله.» (ايو33:16)
‏ما معنى هذا؟ معناه أن العالم بأمجاده وغروره وشهواته قادر ان يبتلع حياة الإنسان, وأنه لا توجد أية قوة أو وسيلة تنقذ الإنسان من طغيان العالم، إلا الإيمان بابن الله! لماذا؟ لأنه هو الذي تجسد وصار إنساناً، وغلب العالم بموته عن العالم: «ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم» (يو33:16) 
‏وما هي غلبة العالم؟ هي الحصول على الحياة الأبدية مع الله، التي لا يمكن أن يعرفها العالم أو يعطيها. فالمسيح, وهو ابن الله، مات عن العالم وقام حياً, إذ كان لا بد أن يقوم، فافتتح بحياته الحياة الأبدية لكل من يؤمن بموته (يسوع) وقيامته (المسيح ابن الله). 
وهكذا، فالهدف الثاني الذي من أجله كتب القديس يوحنا إنجيله: أن «تكون لكم, إذا آمنتم» حياة باسمه». فـ «الإيمان» بالمسيح ابن الله يعمل في شهادته غلبة المسيح عل العالم، يحمل قوة موت المسيح عن العالم، كما يحمل قوة قيامة المسيح من الأموات، أي يحمل الخلاص بكل معناه ومبناه، وبالتالى يحمل حياة المسيح ابن الله التي انفتحت على كل من يؤمن به: «لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية.» (يو15:3) 
«حياة باسمه»: اسم المسيح حينما ننطقه فهو شهادة واعتراف وصك إيمان وشركة معه بالحب في موته وحياته. واسم الله، بحسب لاهوت العهد القديم, هو الله حاضراً وقائماً وفعالاً. لذلك كان محظوراً أن ينطق اليهودي باسمه، لأن النطق باسم الله هو استدعاء لحضرته, أو بمثابة الدخول في حضرته التي لا يطيقها أي إنسان مهما كان طاهراً. أما اسم المسيح، وهو على التوازي، بل التساوي مع اسم الله، فهو الحامل لحضرة المسيح الحي. ولكن المسيح مات من أجل كل خاطىء ليحييه: «إني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون» (يو19:14)، لذلك أصبح اسم المسيح الذي يحمل وجوده الشخصي، هو هو الحياة الأبدية. 
القديس يوحنا يحاصرنا منذ بدء إنجيله بهذه الحقيقة، حيث يبدأ في تعريفنا بالمسيح، وهو الكلمة اللوغس بقوله: «فيه كانت الحياة»، ولما تجسد وابتدأ «يتكلم»، قال هو عن نفسه: «إن الكلام الذي أكلمكم به هو روح وحياة» (يو63:6‏)، ولما تكلم مع الأعمى أبصر، ولما سمع لعازر الميت صوته قام حياً. هذا هو المسيح الذي يقدمه للقارىء في ختام إنجيله: «لكي تكون لكم، إذا أمنتم، حياة باسمه». 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 فبراير 2018)

*الصورة الإنجيلية العاهة لظهورات الرب ‏والتسجيلات التي أزدحمت بها أسفار العهد الجديد عن مفردات عقيدة القيامة  بحسب الإيمان الذي ورثته الكنيسة من شهادة الرسل والتلاميذ حتى كتابة إنجيل يوحنا سنة 95-100 م وكلها بشهادة شهود، وبالتدرج بحسب التاريخ الزمني تقريباً​
1- «ولما قالت هذا، التفتت إلى الوراء، فنظرت يسوع واقفاً ولم تعلم أنه يسوع. فقال لها يسوع: يا أمرأة لماذا تبكين, من تطلبين. فظنت تلك أنه البستاني فقالت له: يا سيد، إن كنت أنت قد حملته، فقل لى أين وضعته، وأنا آخذه. قال لها يسوع: يا مريم. فالتفتت تلك وقالت له: ربوني، الذي تفسيره يا معلم ... فجاءت مريم المجدلية وأخبرت التلاميذ أنها رأت الرب, وأنه قال لها هذا.» (يو14:20-18) 
+ ظلت حواء تبكي على الفردوس المفقود، وتطلب لنفسها ذلك الفادي الذي يعود بها إلى شجرة الحياة, حتى وُلد لها في المجدل بنت ورثت بكاءها في طلب الفادي. هذه لما رأته رؤيا العين ظنته البستاني، مع أنه هو هو شجرة الحياة بعينها. فناداها باسمها، فعرفت فيه صوت الله. ولما أرادت أن تأخذه لنفسها، أرسلها لتدعو آدم أولاً. 
2- «فحيئذ دخل أيضاً التميذ الآخر (يوحنا)، الذي جاء أولاً إلى القبر ورأى فآمن.» (يو8:20) 
+ أول إيمان ورثته الكنيسة, ورثته من قلب التلميذ المحبوب. لم ير المسيح، ولم ير الجسد، بل رأى قبراً فارغاً ولفائف ملفوفة بلفتها في مكان الجسد وبوضعه. فأدرك القيامة، قبل أن يرى القائم من الأموات, ووثق بنصرة الحياة على الموت، قبل أن يشهد ويرى ويلمس الحياة التي كانت عند الآب. إيمانه صار إيمان الكنيسة, إيمان الحب والبتولية، إذ جعلت الرهبنة أساساً لها، ولا تزال ترضع من ثدي تعزيات آباء الصحاري، والقيامة هي لنا, كما كانت لهم, حياتنا كلنا ورجاؤنا كلنا. 
‏3- «جاء يسوع، ووقف في الوسط, وقال لهم: سلام لكم. ولما قال هذا، أراهم يديه وجنبه، ففرح التلاميذ، إذ رأوا الرب.» (يو19:20-20) 
‏+ أول تسجيل جماعي للقيامة: الكنيسة الأولى بالأحد عشر وُلدت، فاقدة للخائن، فصدق فيها القول أنها بلا عيب كسيدها. ظهور المسيح المُقام ملك لكل من يراه؛ فلا يقول أحد بعد لأخيه اعرف الرب، لأن «الجميع يكونون متعلمين من الله» (راجع يو45:6). أراهم يديه ملآنة جروحاً، ومن الجروح يفيض نبع سرور، وأراهم أيضاً جنبه المفتوح نابعاً منه «نهر صاف من ماء حياة لامعاً كبلور خارجاً من عرش الله والخروف.» (رؤ5:28-10) 
‏‏4- «فأجاب الملاك وقال للمرأتين: لا تخافا أنتما، فإني أعلم أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو ههنا، لأنه قام كما قال، هلما انظرا الموضع الذي كان الرب مضطجعاً فيه، واذهبا سريعاً قولا لتلاميذه إنه قد قام من الأموات ... وفيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه، إذا يسووع لاقاها، وقال: سلام لكما. فتقدمتا وأمسكتا بقدميه وسجدتا له. فقال لهما يسروع: لا تخافا، اذهبا قولا لإخوتي أن يذهبوا إلى الجليل وهناك يرونني.» (مت5:28-10) 
+ شهادة الملاك بقيامة الرب تُحدث عن صدى القيامة, كيف أذيعت أولاً في السموات، والنسوة كن أول من تلقين الخبر على الأرض من فم الملاك. امتزج عندهما الخوف بالفرح العظيم، لما علمتا بالقيامة، فمهد الفرح العظيم في قلبيهما لانفتاح أعينهما لرؤية الرب لما لاقاهما. فلما أمسكتا بقدميه كانتا كمن أمسكتا بالحياة الأبدية, وسجدتا, وكان سجودها أول عبادة بالروح قُدمت للمسيح على الأرض. وانطلقت حواء تبشر آدم بالعودة إلى الفردوس. 
5- «واذا اثنان منهم كانا منطلقين في ذلك اليوم إلى قرية بعيدة عن أورشليم ستين غلوة اسمها عمواس ... وفيما ها يتكلمان ويتحاوران اقترب اليهما يسوع نفسه وكان يمشي معهما. ولكن أمسكت أعينهما عن معرفته ... فقال لهما: أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الايمان بجميح ما تكلم به الأنبياء، أما كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألم بهذا ويدخل إلى مجده. ثم ابتدأ من موسى ومن جميع الأنبياء، يفسر لهما الأمور المختصة به في جميع الكتب ... فلما اتكأ معهما، أخذ خبزا, وبارك، وكسر، وناولهما, فانفتحت أعينهما, وعرفاه, ثم اختفى عنهما ... فقاما في تلك الساعة (في الغروب) ورجعا إلى أورشليم, ووجدا الأحد عشر مجتمعين هم والذين معهم، وهم يقولون إن الرب قام بالحقيقة وظهر لسمعان. وأما هما فكانا يخبران بما حدث في الطريق، وكيف عرفاه عند كسر الخبز.»  (لو13:24-35) 
+ القيامة أنشأت هيئة أخرى جديدة للإنسان تختلف عن هيئته الأولى, لأن نوع الحياة تغيرت, فبيئة الأرض شيء نحن نعلمه, وبيئة القيامة هي السماء. وحواسنا لم تتدرب على معرفة السمائيات بعد، إلا كعطية خاصة. 
+ باثنين معاً تصبح الشهادة بقيامة الرب, كانا منطلقين نحو عالم الإنسان، واليأس يملأ قلبيهما، بنية العودة إلى العمل اليومي شبه المائت. قابلهما الرب في منتصف الطريق ليردهما مرة أخرى إلى الصليب والبشارة بقيامته، كانت عبوستهما نوعاً من الغباء الذي تنشئه القراءة في الأسفار دون معرفة وايمان. والقيامة تسير بجوارها على استعداد أن تتجاوزهما، إن هما أبطأ أكثر في غبائهما. ولكن إلحاحهما وتوسلهما ومحبتهما للغرباء واستعداد ضيافتهما, أنقذهما من ابتعاد القيامة عنهما. فلما ألزما القيامة أن تحلق عندهما, حتى في جهلهما بها, حلت، ولم تستعلن نفسها لهما إلا في الإفخارستيا, وفي لحظة القسمة، أي كسر الخبز. 
‏والغبيان صارا عالمين بسر الله، والبطيئا الإيمان في القلب انطلقا بالشهادة. 
6- «وأما الأحد عشر تلميذاً فانطقوا إلى الجليل إلى الجبل، حيث أمرهم يسوع. ولما رأوه سجدوا له, ولكن بعضهم شكوا. فتقدم يسوع وكلمهم قائلاً: دُفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلى الأرض. فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بام الآب والابن والروح القدس.» (مت16:28-19) 
‏‏+ استعلان القيامة ينشىء في الحال عند الإنسان روح عبادة حارة لا تنطفىء، لأنه يسكن القلب: «وان كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكنأ فيكم، فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم» ‏(رو11:8). واستعلان القيامة هو استعلان لسلطان المسيح المتفوق على السماء والأرض. واستعلان سلطان المسيح يتحول في القلب إلى قوة كرازية، تكفي لكرازة جميع الأمم، ولصبغ كل من يؤمن بصبغة الحياة الأبدية. 
7- وبعد ثمانية أيام كان تلاميذه أيضأ داخلاً وتوما معهم. فجاء يسوع والأبواب مغلقة ووقف في الوسط وقال: سلام لكم. ثم قال لتوما: هات إصبعك إلى هنا، وأبصر يدي، وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي، ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً. أجاب توما وقال له: ربي والهي.» (يو26:10-28‏) 
+ القيامة أعطت الإنسان الجديد سلطاناً على مغاليق عقل وقلب وباب العالم، وحررته من ‏قيود وقوانين الطبيعة. وغياب القيامة أنشأ الخوف والرعبة في قلب التلاميذ، فالإيمان بالصليب بدون القيامة لا يغير شيئاً من طبيعة الإنسان العتيق. 
‏دخول القيامة في القلب الخائف المغلق يعطيه «السلام». توما هو نظير العالم الشكاك. وأصبع الشك إذ تلامس مع إصبع الله في جرح الصليب, أنتج الإيمان بربوبية المسيح. واليد الجاحدة حينما مست الجنت المفتوح, أحست بدم الفداء النازف من القلب المطعون, فحق لها الصراخ بألوهية الفادى. 
8- «بعد هذا أظهر أيضاً يسوع نفسه للتلاميذ على بحر طبرية ... فقال لهم يسروع: يا غلمان, ألعل عندكم إداماً (صيد), أجابوه: لا. فقال لهم: ألقوا الشبكة إلى جانب السفينة الأيمن, فتجدوا. فألقوا، ولم يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها من كثرة السك. فقال ذلك التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه لبطرس: هو الرب ...» (يو1:21-24‏). حينئذ جرى حديث المسيح للقديس بطرس خاصة. 
+ واضح أن القيامة هنا تعتمد على فعل فائق من جهة المسيح، يجعل جسده ظاهراً لمن يختاره لكي يراه، رؤية طبيعية بحواسه الطبيعية, وإنما بفعل وسيط من طرف المسيح. 
‏القيامه هنا للتلاميذ الحانثين والراجعين إلى مهنتهم القديمة في الصيد, بعد أن قال لهم: هلم أجعلكم صيادين للناس، هي لتوبيخهم وردهم إلى السير المستقيم. فالمركب هي السيرة، والصيد في الشمال هو الأنحراف نحو الخطأ والفشل الذي انتهى بهم إلى الإخفاقالكلى. والصيد على اليمين، هو تعديل المسار لصيد الناس، والكرازة بالذي يلهمهم الصواب، وليس بهواجس الفكر والجري وراء الذات. والصيد الكثير، هو الصيد الروحي. والمئة والثلاث والخمسون سمكة: الثلاث سمكات لليهودية والمائة والخمسون لشعوب الأرض كلها. 
9- «الكلام الأول أنشأته يا ثاوفيلس عن جميع ما ابتدأ يسوع يفعله ويعلم به إلى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه، بعدما أوصى بالروح القدس الرسل الذين اختارهم، الذين أراهم أيضاً نفسه حياً ببراهين كثيرة، بعدما تألم, وهو يظهر لهم أوبعين يوماُ, ويتكلم عن الأمور المختصة بملكوت الله...»» (أع1:1-3) 
+ القيامة هنا كان لها عملان رئيسيان: الأول استعلان شخصيته القائمة من الأموات ببراهين كثيرة ولمدة طويلة ولأشخاص منتخبين قادرين على الشهادة. والثاني استكمال استعلان الأمور الختصة بملكوت الله التي كان قد أجل التعليم بها.
10- «فينبغي أن الرجال الذين اجتمعوا معنا كل الزمان الذي فيه دخل إلينا الرب يسوع وخرج, منذ معمودية يوحنا إلى اليوم الذي ارتفع فيه عنا, يصير واحد منهم شاهداً معنا بقيامته...» (أع21:1-22) 
+ واضح هنا أن التلاميذ أحسوا بعظم أهمية الشهادة الكاملة لقيامة الرب كعمل كرازي بالأساس، للكنيسة التي هي عامود الحق وقاعدته المؤسسة على الاثني عشررسولاً. كما أنه واضح، هنا، ذكر الصعود، باعتباره الارتفاع الذي به أنهى المسيح رسالته التعليمية ووجوده المنظور على الأرض الدنيا، كما رأوه بأعينهم. 
11- «يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وعجائب وآيات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم، كما أنتم أيضاً تعلمون. هذا أخذتموه مُسلماً بمشورة الله المحتومة وعلمه السابق, وبأيدي أثمة صلبتموه وقتلتموه. الذي أقامه الله ناقضاً أوجاع الموت إذ لم يكن ممكناً أن يُمسك منه.» (أع22:2-23) 
+ هنا يعلن القديس بطرس أن عملية الصلب والموت هي أصلاً خطة موضوعة بمشورة الله, تصوررها النبوات، وكل دقائقها محسوبة حسب علم الله السابق, وكذلك بالضرورة قيامته المرسومة بكل تأكيد. فالله، بعد أن أكمل بالمسيح ابنه عقوبة الموت وأوجاعه على بني الإنسان, فألغى العقوبة، أقام المسيح من الموت الذي لم يكن ممكناً أن يُمسك منه، لأنه حي بالله، فقام منتصراً على عدو الإنسان الأول والأخير الذي هو الموت. 
12- «أيها الرجال الإخوة يسوغ أن يقال لكم جهاراً عن رئيس الآباء داود إنه مات ودُفن، وقبره عندنا حتى اليوم. فإذ كان نبيا وعلم أن الله حلف له بقسم أنه من ثمرة صُلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه، سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح أنه لم تُترك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فساداً. فيسوع هذا أقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك.» (أع29:2-30‏) 
+ ‏¬قول داود: «ولن تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً» لم يكن على داود، لأم داود أكله الدود، ولكن هذه النبوة استعلنت بكل وضوح وقوة في قيامة الرب من الأموات, التي أُعلنت في الحال أن الجسد لم يفسد، فصارت هذه النبةة هي التي تشير إلى القيامة مباشرة، والتي استشهد بها الرسل والتلاميذ بكلمة «حسب الكتب». 
13- «ولكن أنتم أنكرتم القدوس البار، وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتل. ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه، الذي أقامه الله من الأموات. ونحن شهود لذلك.» (أع14:3-15) 
+ هنا القيامة من الأموات جاءت في مواجهة إنكار لقداسة المسيح وبره والتجرؤ الأعمى على قتل من هوفي الحقيقة رئيس الحياة. 
14- «إليكم  أولأ م اذ أقام الله فتاه يسوع, أرسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره.» (أع26:3)
+ أصبحت قيامة المسيح استمراراً لكرازة المسيح، على مستوى التبكيت للتوبة والرجوع عن الخطية. 
15- ‏«وبينما هما يخاطبان الشعب, أقبل عليهما الكهنة وقائد جند الهيكل والصدوقيون, متضجرين من تعليمهما الشعب وندائهما في يسوع بالقيامة من الأموات.» (أع1:4-2) 
+ القيامة من الأموات صارت المسامير التي تدق كل يوم في قلب رؤساء الكهنة, وطعنة موجعة ‏في جنب الصدوقيين. 
16- «فليكن معلوماً عند جميعكم وجميع شعب إسرائيل, أنه باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه أنتم الذي أقامه الله من الأموات, بذاك وقف هذا أمامكم صحيحاً, هذا هو الحجر الذي احتقرتموه أيها البناؤون، الذي صار رأس الزاوية وليس بأحد غيره الخلاص. لأن ليس اسم اخر تحت السماء قد أعطي بين الناس به ينبغي أن نخلص.» (أع10:4-12) 
+ أول فاعلية ظهرت واستعلنت علنا نتيجة لقيامة المسيح من الأموات، كانت في «قوة اسم» يسوع المسيح، الذي بمجرد أن استدعاه القديس بطرس حلت قوة قيامة المسيح على الأعرج من بطن أمه، قام في الحال ومشى وجرى أمام الناس. فصار معلوماً أن الدعاء باسم المسيح المقام من الأموات, هو بمثابة حضور المسيح شخصياً وبرهان دائم بقيامته. والإيمان بالقيامة، صار القوة الأساسية للكرازة بالعهد الجديد: «وبقوة عظيمة كان الرسل يؤدون الشهادة بقيامة الرب يسوع, ونعمة عظيمة كانت على جميعهم.» (أع33:4) 
17- «إله آبائنا أقام يسيوع, الذي أنتم قتلتموه معلقين إياه على خشبة. هذا رفعه الله بيمينه رئيسا ومخلصاً، ليعطي إسرائيل التوبة وغفران الخطايا، ونحن شهود له بهذه الأمور, والروح القدس أيضاً الذي أعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه.» (أع30:5-32‏) 
+ القيامة التي قامها المسيح بيمين الله، كوعده للأباه، هي في حقيقتها ارتفاع، أي تمجيد لاستعلان رئاسته الكلية والشاملة على السماء والأرض، ولاستعلان قوة الخلاص العامل للتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا التي كان يعيشها التلاميذ ويمارسونها بتفوق. 
18- «يسوع الذي من الناصرة، كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة، الذي جال يصنع خيراً ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس، لأن الله كان معه. ونحن شهود بكل ما فعل في كورة اليهودية وفي أورشليم، الذي أيضاً قتلوه معلقين إياه على خشبة. هذا ‏أقامه الله في اليوم الثالث, وأعطى أن يصير ظاهراً ليس لجميع الشعب» بل لشهود سبق الله فانتخبهم. لنا نحن الذي أكلنا وشربنا معه بعد قيامته من الأموات.» (أع38:10-41) 
+ القديس بطرس الرسول يقرر أن القيامة في اليوم الثالث كانت علنية، وصار المسيح ظاهراً، ولكن القيامة انحصرت في أشخاص انتخبهم المسيح ليكونوا شهوداً. هؤلاء أظهر المسيح نفسه لهم؛ ويقرر القديس بطرس أنه هو والتلاميذ أكلوا وشربوا معه بعد قيامته، وذلك إمعاناً في تقرير القيامة الجسدية، وفي حقيقة قيامة «اللحم والعظم»، كما شدد عليها المسيح. 
19- «وأقوال الأنبياء التي تُقرأ كل سبت تمموها إذ حكموا عليه، ومع أنهم لم يجدوا علة واحدة للموت، طلبوا من بيلاطق أن يُقتل. ولما تمموا كل ما كُتب عنه أنزلوه عن الخشبة، ووضعوه في قبر. ولكن الله أقامه من الأموات, وظهر أياما كثيرة للذين صعدوا معه من الجليل إلى أورشليم الذين هم شهوده عند الشعب, ونحن نبشركم بالموعد الذي صار لآبائنا، إن الله قد أكمل هذا لنا نحن أولادهم، إذ أقام  يسوع كما هو مكتوب أيضاً فى المزمور الثانى ... أنه أقامه من الأموات غير عتيد أن يعود أيضاً إلى فساد... وأما الذي أقامه الله فلميتر فسادا.» (أع27:13-37‏) 
+ قيامة المسيح بجسده وجروحه عليه، أثبتت صدق النبوة أنه قدوس ولم ير فساداُ في القبر، لذلك فقيامته هنا نهائية أبدية، لا يمكن أن الموت يسود عليه قط مرة أخرى. وهذا معناه أنه الآن حى ويبقى حيا إلى الأبد، وذلك لأجلنا «واما أنتم فترونني. إني أنا حي فأنتم ستحيون» (يو18:14). ويشدد بولس الرسول أن المسيح بعد القيامة ظهر أياماً كثيرة للذين اختارهم، ليكونوا شهوداً لدى الشعب والعالم، وبهذا تم وعد الله الذي وعده للآباء ولنا نحن أولادهم. 
20- «إن يؤلم المسيح، يكن هو أول قيامة الأموات, مزمعا أن ينادى بنور للشعب وللأمم (أع23:26) 
+ القيامة من الأموات تستعلن أن آلامه وموته كانا فدائيين, وهذه أول قيامة حدثت في تاريخ الإنسان، وهدفها إنارة اليهود والعالم. 
21- «فإنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضاً، أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب، وأنه دُفن، وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب, وأنه ظهر لصفا, ثم للاثني عشر. وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمسمئة أخ, أكثرهم باق إلى الآن, ولكن بعضهم قد رقدوا. وبعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب ثم للرسل أجمعين. وأخر الكل كأنه للسقط ظهرلى أنا.» (1كو3:15-8) 
+ بولس الرسول يصثف ظهورات الرب هكذا: ظهر أولاً لبطرس، ثم الاثني عشر تلميذاً (ناقص واحد وهو يهوذا)، وهم الأخصاء جدا، ثم ظهر مرة واحدة لخمسمئة من الأخصاء التلاميذ كانوا مجتمعين، وبولس يعرف أكثرهم وربما قابلهم. وبعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب، وواضح أنه أخو الرب، ثم ظهر لكل الرسل، وواضح أنه ظهر لهم تباعاً وليس مرة واحدة، وأخيرأ ظهر له. ويبدو أن ظهور الرب لبولس الرسول هنا: «أما رأيت الرب» هو غير الرؤية التي رآها وهو في طريقه إلى دمشق. وكان منطوق الاعتراف الإيماني الذي رسخ بالتسليم في الكنيسة الذي استلمه بولس من الرسل، يضم أربع فقرات: أن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا، وأنه دُفن لثلاثة أيام في القبر، وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث، وأنه ظهر. وهذا الإيمان موقع على نبوات الكتب المقدسة. 
22- «ولكن إن كان المسيح يُكرز به أنه قام من الأموات, فكيف يقول قوم بينكم إن ليس قيامة أموات. فإن لم تكن قيامة أموات, فلا يكون المسيح قد قام, وان لم يكن المسيح قد قام, فباطلة كرازتنا وباطل أيضأ إيمانكم, ونوجد نحن أيضاً شهود زور لله, لأننا شهدنا من جهة الله أنه أقام المسيح.» (1كو12:15-15) 
+ نحن نؤمن بقيامة الأموات، لأن المسيح مات من أجلنا، وليس من أجل نفسه، وقام من أجلنا لأنه هو القيامة وجوهرها؛ وكان لا يمكن أن يبقى في الموت، فقيامة المسيح هي قيامتنا. فإن كنا لا نقوم، يكون هذا معناه أن المسيح لم يقم من الموت، وهذا تجديف على المسيح, وتكذيب للرسل، ولكل الذين شهدوا بقيامته. 
‏23- «وتعين ابن الله، بقوة, من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات؛  يسوع المسيح ربنا» (رو4:1‏) 
+ القيامة من الأموات استعلنت الروح القدس الذي أقامه، والروح القدس بالتالى استعلن حقيقة بنوته لله التي كرز بها. 
24- «بل من أجلنا نحن أيضاً، الذين سيُحسب لنا (برا), الذين نؤمن بمن أقام يسوع ربنا من الأموات, الذي أُسلم من أجل خطايانا، وأقيم لأجل تبريرنا.» (رو24:4-25) 
+ كل من يؤمن بموت المسيح، يُرفع عنه ثقل خطاياه, وكل من يؤمن بقيامته بقوة الله يتبرر، كما آمن إبراهيم بأمر الله, فقدم ابنه للموت على أساس أن الله قادر أن يقيمه من الموت، فحسب الله له إيمانه برا. 
25- «وان كان روح الذي أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكنا فيكم, فالذي أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيي أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم.» (رو11:8) 
+ روح القيامة الذي كان في المسيح وهبه المسيح ليسكن فينا فيقيمنا من الموت
26- «والله قد أقام الرب وسيقيمنا نحن أيضاً بقوته.» (اكو14:6) 
+ الله أقام المسيح بقوة خاصة خُصصت من أجلنا. 
27- «عالمين أن الذي أقام الرب يسوع، سيقيما نحن أيضاً بيسوع ويُحضرنا معكم.» (2كو14:4) 
+ القوة الإلهية التي أقامت جسد المسيح من بين الأموات، هي الآن عاملة فيا بالإيمان بالمسيح. 
28- «وهو مات لأجل الجميع, لي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد, لا لأنفسهم, بل للذي مات لأجلهم وقام.» (2كو15:5‏) 
+ كنا نعيش كأموات للخطية، فمات لأجلنا لنعيش كأحياء له. 
29- «لأنه لهذا مات المسيح وقام وعاش, لكي يسود علي الأحياء والأموات.» (9:14) 
+ كان الأموات في الخطية أحراراً من المسيح، فلما مات المسيح من أجل الخطاة ملك على الأموات ليحييهم. 
30- «لأنه إن كنا نؤمن أن يسوع مات وقام, فكذلك الراقدون بيسوع, سيحضرهم أيضاً معه.» (1تس14:4) 
+ الذين ماتوا فى الإيمان بالمسيح، هم الآن أحياء معه وسيظهرون معه . 
31- ‏«إن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح, فاطلبوا ما فوق, حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله» (كو1:3)
+ الذين يؤمنون بقيامة المسيح وجلوسه عن يمين الله، ارتبطت قلوبهم به. 
32- «الذي مثاله (مثال فلك نوح) يُخلصنا نحن الآن, أي المعمودية, لا إزالة وسخ الجسد، بل سؤال ضمير صالح عن الله بقيامة يسوع المسيح الذي هو في يمين الله, إذ قد مضى إلى السماء وملائكة وسلاطين وقوات مُخضعة له» (ابط21:3-22) 
+ المعمودية أساسها دم المسيح الذي يطهر ضمير الإنسان تجاه الله, لأن المسيح دخل إلى الأقداس العليا ودمه علبه. 
33- «اذكر يسوع المسيح المُقام من الأموات من نسل داود بحسب إنجيلي.» (اتي8:2) 
+ ذكر قيامة المسيح بصورة منطبعة على القلب والذهن، هي أساس الحياة الجديدة للإنسان. 
34- «واله السلام الذي أقام من الأموات راعي الخراف العظيم ربنا يسوع بدم العهد الأبدي.....» (عب20:13) 
+ الله أقام المسيح بصفته الراعي ورئيس الكهنة الأعظم، أقامه ودمه عليه كعهد جديد أبدي للسلام بين الله والإنسان.
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2018)

*الإصحاح الحادى والعشرين​
بَعْدَ هَذَا أَظْهَرَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ نَفْسَهُ لِلتّلاَمِيذِ عَلَى بَحْرِ طَبَرِيَّةَ. ظَهَرَ هَكَذَا: كَانَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَتُومَا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ وَنَثَنَائِيلُ الَّذِي مِنْ قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَابْنَا زَبْدِي وَاثْنَانِ آخَرَانِ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ مَعَ بَعْضِهِمْ. قَالَ لَهُمْ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «أَنَا أَذْهَبُ لأَتَصَيَّدَ». قَالُوا لَهُ: «نَذْهَبُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً مَعَكَ». فَخَرَجُوا وَدَخَلُوا السَّفِينَةَ لِلْوَقْتِ. وَفِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ لَمْ يُمْسِكُوا شَيْئاً. وَلَمَّا كَانَ الصُّبْحُ وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ عَلَى الشَّاطِئِ. وَلَكِنَّ التّلاَمِيذَ لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «يَا غِلْمَانُ أَلَعَلَّ عِنْدَكُمْ إِدَاماً؟». أَجَابُوهُ: «لاَ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَلْقُوا الشَّبَكَةَ إِلَى جَانِبِ السَّفِينَةِ الأَيْمَنِ فَتَجِدُوا». فَأَلْقَوْا وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَجْذِبُوهَا مِنْ كَثْرَةِ السَّمَكِ. فَقَالَ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «هُوَ الرَّبُّ». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ اتَّزَرَ بِثَوْبِهِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عُرْيَاناً وَأَلْقَى نَفْسَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ. وَأَمَّا التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ فَجَاءُوا بِالسَّفِينَةِ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعِيدِينَ عَنِ الأرض إِلاَّ نَحْوَ مِئَتَيْ ذِرَاعٍ وَهُمْ يَجُرُّونَ شَبَكَةَ السَّمَكِ. فَلَمَّا خَرَجُوا إِلَى الأرض نَظَرُوا جَمْراً مَوْضُوعاً وَسَمَكاً مَوْضُوعاً عَلَيْهِ وَخُبْزاً. قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «قَدِّمُوا مِنَ السَّمَكِ الَّذِي أَمْسَكْتُمُ الآنَ». فَصَعِدَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَجَذَبَ الشَّبَكَةَ إِلَى الأرض مُمْتَلِئَةً سَمَكاً كَبِيراً مِئَةً وَثلاَثاً وَخَمْسِينَ. وَمَعْ هَذِهِ الْكَثْرَةِ لَمْ تَتَخَرَّقِ الشَّبَكَةُ. قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «هَلُمُّوا تَغَدَّوْا». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ التّلاَمِيذِ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ: مَنْ أَنْتَ؟ إِذْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ. ثُمَّ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَأَخَذَ الْخُبْزَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ وَكَذَلِكَ السَّمَكَ. هَذِهِ مَرَّةٌ ثَالِثَةٌ ظَهَرَ يَسُوعُ لِتلاَمِيذِهِ بَعْدَمَا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. فَبَعْدَ مَا تَغَدَّوْا قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِسِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هَؤُلاَءِ؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ خِرَافِي». قَالَ لَهُ أَيْضاً ثَانِيَةً: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ غَنَمِي». قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» فَحَزِنَ بُطْرُسُ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: أَتُحِبُّنِي؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «ارْعَ غَنَمِي. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لَمَّا كُنْتَ أَكْثَرَ حَدَاثَةً كُنْتَ تُمَنْطِقُ ذَاتَكَ وَتَمْشِي حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ. وَلَكِنْ مَتَى شِخْتَ فَإِنَّكَ تَمُدُّ يَدَيْكَ وَآخَرُ يُمَنْطِقُكَ وَيَحْمِلُكَ حَيْثُ لاَ تَشَاءُ». قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يُمَجِّدَ اللَّهَ بِهَا. وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا قَالَ لَهُ: «اتْبَعْنِي». فَالْتَفَتَ بُطْرُسُ وَنَظَرَ التِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ يَتْبَعُهُ وَهُوَ أَيْضاً الَّذِي اتَّكَأَ عَلَى صَدْرِهِ وَقْتَ الْعَشَاءِ وَقَالَ: « يَا سَيِّدُ مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُكَ؟». فَلَمَّا رَأَى بُطْرُسُ هَذَا قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا رَبُّ وَهَذَا مَا لَهُ؟». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟ اتْبَعْنِي أَنْتَ». فَذَاعَ هَذَا الْقَوْلُ بَيْنَ الإِخْوَةِ: إِنَّ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذَ لاَ يَمُوتُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ لَهُ يَسُوعُ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَمُوتُ بَلْ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟». هَذَا هُوَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ بِهَذَا وَكَتَبَ هَذَا. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ حَقٌّ. وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخَرُ كَثِيرَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ إِنْ كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً وَاحِدَةً فَلَسْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ الْعَالَمَ نَفْسَهُ يَسَعُ الْكُتُبَ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ. آمِينَ
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2018)

*مكان البشارة: الجليل بعد القيامة
صور مستيكية لمستقبل الكنيسة الرسولية​
‏كثير من الشراح عثروا في هذا الأصحاح، واعتبروه أنه مُضاف بيد غير يد القديس يوحنا. ولكن يتفق اكثر التقليديين منهم أنه من وضع القديس يوحنا وبنفس أسلوبه ولغته وبعض تعبيراته المحببة إليه. 
‏والسبب الذي حدا بقول هؤلاء أنه مضاف بيد آخر، هو الأصحاح العشرون الذي أتى بخاتمة واضحة لرواية الإنجيل. ولكن إنجيل يوحنا، كإنجيل بحسب التقليد الرسولي، لا ينتهي عند آيات ظهور الرب لتلاميذه, بل هو يذكر حتماً الارسالية للعالم والأمم كنهاية للانجيل باعتباره البشارة المفرحة التي يلزم توصيلها تحت رعاية المسيح وبوعد مؤازرته، بل وبدوام حضوره، وذلك مثلما أتى ذكرها (أي ذكر الارسالية) في الأناجيل الثلاثة على مستوى الأمر: 
‏إنجيل القديس متى: «اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والآبن والروح القدس، وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر. آمين.» (مت19:28-20‏) 
‏إنجيل القديس مرقس: «اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع واكرزوا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها، من آمن واعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن يدن. وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين. يخرجون الشياطين باسمي، ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة, يحملون حيات, وإن شربوا سماً مميتاً لا يضرهم، ويضعون أيديهم على المرضى فيبرأون. ثم إن الرب بعد ما كلمهم، ارتفع إلى السماء, وجلس عن يمين الله.» (مر15:16-19)
‏إنجيل القديس لوقا: «حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب (أسفار العهد القديم), وقال لهم: هكذا هو مكتوب وهكذا كان ينبغي، أن المسيح يتألم ويقوم من الأموات في اليوم الثالث وأن ‏يكرز باسمه بالتوبة ومغفرة الخطايا لجميح الأمم، مبتدأ من أورشليم, وأنتم شهود لذلك. وها أنا أرسل إليكم موعد أبي, فأقيموا في مدينة أورشليم إلى أن تلبسوا قوة من الأعالى. وأخرجهم خارجاً إلى بيت عنيا، ورفع يديه, وباركهم؛ وفيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم, وأُصعد إلى السماء.» (لو45:24-51‏) 
‏ولكن بشيء من التدقيق, نكتشف أن القديس لوقا سجل لنفس هذه الخاتمة كتابا آخر بأكمله، هو سفر الأعمال، ذاكراً فيه ظهور الرب وبركته للتلاميذ وارسماليته لهم والوعد بالروح القدس ومؤازرته لهم بقوة من الأعالى، ثم كرازة التلاميذ في أورشليم والسامرة، وإلى روما وأقصى الأرض, ومسجلاً للمسيح صورا رائعة لحضوره أثناء خدمة التلاميذ وتوعيته لهم وتشجيعهم . 
‏ولكن ينفرد إنجيل القديس يوحنا في تقديم هذه الخاتمة عينها، وإنما في رموز من داخل قصة وحديث. 
‏فالحقائق الجوهرية المختبئة في الرموز هي: 
‏(أ) الإرسالية إلى العالم، ككنيسة معذبة في ليل التجارب, وتحت خطر الاعتماد على القدرات البشرية. 
‏(ب) ثم حضور الرب الفعلي، بعد دروس التجارب, واعطاء المشورة الحسنة في وقتها الحسن. 
(ج) طاعة الكنيسة لوصية المخلص على رجاء قوة كلمته وكيف تثمر. 
‏(د) نجاح الكنيسة في اكتساب الأعداد الضخمة بقوة سرية تفوق التوقعات. 
‏(ه) ذلك كله بوسائل الكرازة البسيطة وأمية التلاميذ، التي وراءها صنارة الروح القدس. 
‏(و) وعيد الكنيسة الإفخارستي,  الذي يكلل العمل بحضور الرب وخبزه جاهز في يديه يُشعل القلوب بجمر محبته. 
‏أما الرموز في داخل القصة فهي في المقابل حرف بحرف ألف بألف وباء بباء: 
‏(أ) قصة صيد سمك دعا إليه القديس بطرس، تعذبوا فيه طول الليل ولم يصطادوا شيئاً 
(ب) في الصباح وقرب الشاطىء ظهر الرب, وقال: ألقوا الشبكة على الجانب الأيمن. 
(ج) فألقوا الشبكة بالفعل على الجانب الأيمن. 
‏(د) وجذبوا الشبكة، واذ هي ممتلئة سمكاً كبيراً 153 عداً. 
(ه) ولم تتخرق الشبكة مع هذه الكثرة من السمك. 
‏(و) ثم جاء يسوع, وأخذ الخبز، وأعطاهم، وكذلك السمك: ونظروا جمراً موضوعاً. 
‏ثم يعود القديس يوحنا، وعلى ضوء قصة صيد السمك، يقدم حواراً حياً بين المسيح والكنيسة، ممثلة في بطرس، وهو في أضعف حالاته، يوصيها فيه بالرعية التي اؤتمنت عليها, وشروط الراعي: 
‏(أ) المُرسل والخادم، الشرط الأساسي لتقدمه على الآخرين أن يكون أكثرهم حباً للمسيح: «يا سمعان بن يونا أتحبني أكثرمن هؤلاء؟ ... أطعم حملاني». 
‏(ب) والكنية، رأس مالها في الرعاية هو محبة المسيح: «يا سمعان بن يونا أتحبني؟ ... ارع غنمي» 
‏(ج) والكنيسة، قمة مسئوليتها هي أن تطعم كل الرعية من فائض حبها: «يا سمعان بن يونا ‏أتحبني؟ أطعم غنمي». 
‏ثم يعود القديس يوحنا أيضاً ليعطي، من خلال اللغة السرية، كيف يتقدم الخادم أو الكا رز, وبالتالي الكنيسة، من حداثة الاعتماد على الذات إلى رزانة التسليم المطلق للروح القدس، لكي يقتاد بالروح حتى ضد هواه ليتبع المسيح حتى الصليب: «لما كنت أكثر حداثة (في الروح ) كنث تمنطق ذاتك، وتمشي حيث تشاء؛ ولكن متى شخت, فإنك تمد يديك, وآخر يمنطقك، ويحملك حيث لا تشاء. قال هذا مشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يمجد الله بها. ولما قال هذا قال له: اتبعني.» (يو18:21-19) 
‏وأخيرأ يلقي القديس يوحنا ضوءا على ركني الكنيسة الأساسيين: 
‏الخدمة العاملة: ويمثلها القديس بطرس، والتي تعيش دائماً بانتظار الصليب. 
‏وحياة التأمل الرهباني: ويمثلها القديس يوحنا، والتي تعيش وتبقى كما هي إلى أن يجيء الرب. 
‏وهكذا، وبالنظرة الفاحصة، نجد أن الأصحاح الأخير في إنجيل يوحنا يستوفي شروط التقليد الرسولي في أصالة خاتمة الإنجيل، بطرح العمل الرسولي في شكله الإرسالي، تحت رعاية المسيح وتدخله المباشر، واعطاء شروطه ومواصفاته، ولكن في قالب القصة وبصياغة رمزية تنطق بالمضمون اللاهوتي والروحي. 
‏تقسيم الأصحاح: ‏ينقسم الأصحاح إلى ثلاثة أقسام: 
‏الأول: المسيح والتلاميذ: (1:21-14). 
‏الثاني: المسيح والقديس بطرس: (15:21-19). 
الثالث: المسيح والقديس يوحنا: (20:21-23‏). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2018)

*القسم الأول
المسيح والتلاميذ (1:21-14)
1:21  بَعْدَ هَذَا أَظْهَرَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ نَفْسَهُ لِلتّلاَمِيذِ عَلَى بَحْرِ طَبَرِيَّةَ. ظَهَرَ هَكَذَا​
‏تجيء في هذه الآية لتربط بين ظهورات الرب في أورشليم بعد قيامته مباشرة، وبين ظهوره بعد ذلك في الجليل لتلاميذه أيضاً على بحر طبرية. 
«أظهر أيضاً يسوع نفسه»: ‏واضح من هذا التعبير أنه بعد القيامة, يكون الجسد الروحي فائقاً عن الحواس البشرية، فلا يمكن رؤيته بالعينين الجسديتين. فلكي يمكن أن يعلن المسيح عن وجوده، يتحتم أن يُخضع جسده الروحاني للرؤية العينية. وهذا أيضاً ليس بكاف، بل يلزم أن تنفتح بصيرة الإنسان الروحية ليتحقق من الرؤية ومن شخص الواقف أمامه، وإلا فلن يمكنه أن يتعرف على شخص الرب؛ وهذا ما يقول عنه الإنجيل في مواضع أخرى عديدة بأنه: «أمسك عن عينيه»» فلم ير أو لم يتعرف على المسيح كالمجدلية، فهي أولاً ظنته أنه البستاني، وبعد ذلك أدركته فقط أنه «المعلم», ثم انفتحت بصيرتها وتحققت أنه الرب: »... أنها رأت الرب وأنه قال لها هذا.» (يو18:20) 
‏فعمليات الظهور التي أجراها المسيح في نفسه بعد القيامة هي عمليات تنازلية يجريها في نفسه، وهي لا تقل إعجازاً عن بقية المعجزات، وهي قريبة الشبه من التجسد. أما القصد الأساسي منها، فهو الإيمان بأنه انتصر على الموت بنفس الجسد الذي مات به ليفتتح طريق الخلود والحياة الآبدية للبشرية, بأن يهب قوة قيامته للذين يؤمنون به: «الذي يحبني، يحبه أبي، وأنا أحبه، وأظهر له ذاتي.» ) يو21:14) 
‏ويلاحظ أن قول الإنجيل: «أظهر أيضاً يسوع نفسه» يحمل معنى مسرة الإرادة، فالمسيح كان يُظهر ذاته لأحبائه عن مسرة: «سأراكم أيضأ، فتفرح قلوبكم» (يو22:16‏). وإظهار المسيح لنفسه وهو في حالة القيامة، تعني إنجيلياً وبحسب لاهوت القديس يوحنا، أن الحياة الآبدية نفسها قد استعلنت: «فإن الحياة أُظهرت, وقد رأينا، ونشهد، ونخبركم بالحياة الآبدية التي كانت عند الآب وأُظهرت لنا» (1يو2:1). فجسد القيامة كان يحمل الحياة الآبدية. وبظهور جسد القيامة، أُظهرت الحياة الآبدية التي كانت مخفية عند الآب. وفي نفس الوقت, فإن ظهور الحياة الأبدية يشمل حتماً وبالضرورة غلبة العالم وغلبة رئيس العالم: «لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله، لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس.» (1يو8:3) 
‏حينما كان المسيح مع التلاميذ قبل الصليب، كان «يُظهر لهم مجده»، كما حدث في عرس قانا الجليل، لكي يتأكدوا من «لاهوته», وأنه «ابن الله»!! أما بعد القيامة المحسوبة أنها بحد ذاتها مجد، وأنها برهان بنوته لله (رو4:1‏)، فيكفي أن يُظهر نفسه ليتحققوا أنه هو يسوع المسيح. 
‏حينما كان معهم قبل أن يُصلب، كانوا يقولون له: «يا معلم، كل»، فكان يرد عليهم: «أنا لى طعام لآكل، لستم تعرفونه أنتم» ‏(يو32:4)؛ أما بعد القيامة: «قال لهم: أعندكم هنا طعام؟ فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي وشيئاً من شهد عسل، فأخذ، وأكل، قدامهم.» (لو42:24-43) 
‏في الأولى، أراد أن ينبه ذهنهم أنه ليس مجرد إنسان جاء ليأكل ويشرب، بل ليتمم رسالة إلهيةإ وفي الثانية أراد أن ينبه ذهنهم أنه لا يزال هو الإنسان, وأنه في ملء التجلي بالألوهية، وأن القيامة في مجد الله لم تلغ صفاته البشرية. 
‏حينما كان ابن الله معهم قبل الصليب، قيل عنه أنه «أُظهر في الجسد» (اتي16:3)؛ أما بعد أن مات وقام, قيل أنه «أظهر نفسه». الحالة الاولى، وهي التجسد، كان وراءها معجزة الإخلاء ليظهر الله في جسد إنسان؛ والحالة الثانية هي بحد ذاتها معجزة التجلي، ليظهر جسد الإنسان الطبيعي في مجد الألوهية، وليثبث أن القيامة هي مجال حياة جديدة متوافقة مع طبيعة الإنسان، ولكن متفوقة بصورة عظمى عن واقع الماديات. 
‏على بحر طيرية: القديس يوحنا, دون جميع الإنجيليين, ينسب بحر الجليل إلى مدينة طبرية، وهي مدينة استحدثت على بحر الجليل كعاصمة للمنطقة. وهي مدينة فخمة، ولكن خليعة, بناها هيرودس لنفسه عندما كان رئيس ربع على الجليل. وتسمى هذه البحيرة أيضاً في إنجيل يوحنا (1:5) بحيرة جنيسارت وتعني «جنة السرور». والقديس يوحنا لا يذكر متى عاد التلاميذ من أورشليم إلى الجليل حسب أمر الرب بعد القيامة. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2018)

*2:21  كَانَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَتُومَا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ وَنَثَنَائِيلُ الَّذِي مِنْ قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَابْنَا زَبْدِي وَاثْنَانِ آخَرَانِ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ مَعَ بَعْضِهِمْ.​
‏سبعة تلاميذ، خمسة منهم معروفون، وهم من ضمن «الا ثني عشر»، أما الا ثنان الآخران فيبدو أنهما من عامة التلاميذ غير الرسل، لذلك لم يشأ القديس يوحنا أن يربك القارىء باسميهما. أما كون الكاتب يذكر ابني زبدي في آخر المجموعة، مع أن «يوحنا» يُذكر دائماً بعد بطرس هو وأخوه يعقوب، فهذا يكشف عن هوية الكاتب أنه القديس يوحنا بعينه. ولكن ليس جزافاً أن يذكر الكاتب اسم سمعان بطرس مع توما على رأس هذه القائمة وهم ذاهبون في مأمورية مخجلة، فبطرس لا يزال تحيطه الشكوك بعد حادثة الجارية والديك, ومعه توما الذي أفرز نفسه من «الاثني عشر» في موضوع الإيمان بالقيامة, مما اضطر الرب أن يظهر من أجله خصيصاً حتى يداوي انفصاله عن 
الجماعة ويرده إليها كصاحب شهادة، أما بطرس فإن عودته للجماعة استلزمت هذه القصة بكاملها, أما ابنا زبدي أي «يعقوب ويوحنا»، فقد رافقا بطرس في هذه الرحلة كارهين مكرهين، لأنهما مرتبطان ببطرس أصلاً من جهة هذه المهنة, مهنة الصيد: «وكذلك أيضاً يعقوب ويوحنا ابنا زبدي اللذان كانا شريكي سمعان.» (لو10:5) 
‏ولكن ليفهم القارىء، أن ليس جميع هؤلاء السبعة أصحاب صيد، ولكنها كانت لهم بمثابة رحلة مع الرفاق، ولم يكن لهم دور ذو بال في هذه القصة كلها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2018)

*2:21  كَانَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَتُومَا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ وَنَثَنَائِيلُ الَّذِي مِنْ قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَابْنَا زَبْدِي وَاثْنَانِ آخَرَانِ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ مَعَ بَعْضِهِمْ.​
‏سبعة تلاميذ، خمسة منهم معروفون، وهم من ضمن «الا ثني عشر»، أما الا ثنان الآخران فيبدو أنهما من عامة التلاميذ غير الرسل، لذلك لم يشأ القديس يوحنا أن يربك القارىء باسميهما. أما كون الكاتب يذكر ابني زبدي في آخر المجموعة، مع أن «يوحنا» يُذكر دائماً بعد بطرس هو وأخوه يعقوب، فهذا يكشف عن هوية الكاتب أنه القديس يوحنا بعينه. ولكن ليس جزافاً أن يذكر الكاتب اسم سمعان بطرس مع توما على رأس هذه القائمة وهم ذاهبون في مأمورية مخجلة، فبطرس لا يزال تحيطه الشكوك بعد حادثة الجارية والديك, ومعه توما الذي أفرز نفسه من «الاثني عشر» في موضوع الإيمان بالقيامة, مما اضطر الرب أن يظهر من أجله خصيصاً حتى يداوي انفصاله عن 
الجماعة ويرده إليها كصاحب شهادة، أما بطرس فإن عودته للجماعة استلزمت هذه القصة بكاملها, أما ابنا زبدي أي «يعقوب ويوحنا»، فقد رافقا بطرس في هذه الرحلة كارهين مكرهين، لأنهما مرتبطان ببطرس أصلاً من جهة هذه المهنة, مهنة الصيد: «وكذلك أيضاً يعقوب ويوحنا ابنا زبدي اللذان كانا شريكي سمعان.» (لو10:5) 
‏ولكن ليفهم القارىء، أن ليس جميع هؤلاء السبعة أصحاب صيد، ولكنها كانت لهم بمثابة رحلة مع الرفاق، ولم يكن لهم دور ذو بال في هذه القصة كلها. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2018)

*3:21  قَالَ لَهُمْ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «أَنَا أَذْهَبُ لأَتَصَيَّدَ». قَالُوا لَهُ: «نَذْهَبُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً مَعَكَ». فَخَرَجُوا وَدَخَلُوا السَّفِينَةَ لِلْوَقْتِ. وَفِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ لَمْ يُمْسِكُوا شَيْئاً.​
‏هل هي ردة نحو العالم لاستئناف المهنة؟ عسير على النفس غاية العسر أن تقبلها على التلاميذ، بعد أن أدركوا القيامة وقبلوا إرسالية من فم الرب, مع نفخة الروح القدس للتجديد! لولا أن القديس لوقا يمدنا بمعلومة توضح أن الرب توقع منهم هذا بالفعل، وسهل لهم هذه العودة إلى حين أن يقبلوا القوة العظمى من الأعالي، التي أركبتهم على متن سفينة الخلاص، ودفعتهم في بحر الكرازة بلا عودة، بعيدا عن شاطىء الوطن، لترسو بهم هناك على شاطىء الأبدية السعيدة: «ثم, قال لهم: حين أرسلتكم بلا كيس ولا مزود ولا أحذية هل أعوزكم شيء؟ فقالوا: لا. فقال لهم: لكن الأن (بعد تركهم مؤقتأ لمهمة الصليب) من له كيس فليأخذه, ومزود (صيد السمك) ‏كذلك، ومن ليس له فليبع ثوبه ويشترى سيفاً.» (لو35:22-36) 
‏بل والقديس يوحنا نفسه ألمح إلى ذلك في إنجيله: «هوذا تأتي ساعة، وقد أتت الآن، تتفرقون فيها كل واحد إلى خاصته (بيته ومهنته) وتتركونني وحدي، وأنا لست وحدي لأن الآب معي.» (يو32:16)
‏وحتى بعد أن نال التلاميذ قوة الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين وانطلقوا يكرزون, وبعد أن أصبحت الخدمة بحد ذاتها هي المهنة التي استحوزت على كل نشاطهم ووقتهم واهتمامهم، وبعد أن أفرزوا أنفسهم للصلاة وخدمة الكلمة غير مهتمين بشيء ولا حتى بترتيب الأكل والشرب، إذ عينوا لها طبقة خاصة من الذياكويين للقيام بمطالبها؛ نسمع من بولس الرسول أن بعضهم كان يكد ويعمل بيديه ليقيت نفسه والآخرين معه: «لأننا لم نسلك بلا ترتيب بينكم, ولا أكلنا خبزا مجاناً من أحد، بل كنا نشتغل بتعب وكد ليلاً ونهارا، لكي لا نثقل على أحد منكم» (2تس8:3)، وأيضا: «فضة أو ذهب أو لباس أحد لم أشته. أنتم تعلمون أن حاجاتي وحاجات الذين معي خدمتها هاتان اليدان.» (أع34:20)
القديس غريفوريوس الكبير يقول: [بطرس عاد إلى مهنته للصيد، ولكن متى لم يعد عشاراً يجبي الضرائب، لأنه توجد أعمال لا يمكن مباشرتها بدون الخطية وهي التي لا نستطيع العودة إليها بعد التجديد.) 
‏ولكن من واقع هذه القصة عينها سوف نستشف أن عمل اليدين والكد الجسدي لاكتساب لقمة العيش لمن قبلوا الرسالة واستؤمنوا على خدمة، يلزم أن لا يكون بحسب القدرة الذاتية أو الحذق والمهارة في فنون المعرفة والصيد مثلاً الذي كان مآله الفشل الذريع بعد ليل المعاناة, بل يكون معتمداً كليتا على «كلمة الرب» وإطاعة الصوت المقدس، الذي غالباً ما يكون مخالفاً للأصول الفنية كما سنرى، إلا أن نتائجه تكون مذهلة. 
‏والخطأ الذي تعرض له بطرس والآخرون معه، هو أنهم عادوا إلى المهنة الأولى خلوا من خدمة أو كرازة, وقد صححها لهم المسيح أنه باتباع الرب يمكن مباشرة العمل كالنموذج الذي أعطاه بولس الرسول بعد ذلك. 
«وفى نلك الليلة لم يمسكوا شيئاً»: «أما أنا فقلت: عبثاً تعبت باطلاً، وفارغاً أفنيت قدرتي، لكن حقي عند الرب وعملي عند إلهي.» (إش4:49‏) 
‏مح أنه بحسب أصول الصيد يكون الليل في البحيرة أنسب للصيد، ولكن بحسب لغة القديس يوحنا السرية، فالليل هنا لا يعني ليل الصيد بل ليل الإيمان وظلمة النفس!! 
‏فلو أخذنا بأصول الصيد، يكون عدم مسكهم شيئاً عملا غير عادي، أما بحسب سر انجيل القديس يوحنا، فلو أخذنا الليل باعتباره ليل الإيمان وظلمة النفس, أو بالمفهوم العملي «غياب المسيح», يكون عدم صيدهم ولا سمكة واحدة هو عين الحق وصلب الصواب جزاء بجزاء!! وعلى المستوى الرمزي يكون الشرح أجل وأجمل. 
‏فاسم المسيح بالكامل هو مجموع حروف السمكة, فغياب المسيح هو غياب السمك جلمة وفرادى. 
‏مو الذي أمر السمك أن يسلك غير مسالكهم, والبحر ليناصبهم, هربت فنونهم من بين أيديهم، وخابت كل أحابيلهم، يطرحون الشباك ويجمعونها كما طرحوها، طار صوابهم, وكلت أيديهم مع قلوبهم، ناء الليل بكلكله، فتمنوا الصباح ولم يأت، تناجوا فيما بينهم لعل يونان آخر بينهم؟ حسبوه حظاً عاثراً والعثرة هي في إيمانهم. ظنوا أن نزهة للنفس يمكن أن تعوضهم عن أحزان اتباع الصليب، فاستبدلوا صيد الناس بصيد السمك، ولكن الرب كان لهم بالمرصاد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2018)

*3:21  قَالَ لَهُمْ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «أَنَا أَذْهَبُ لأَتَصَيَّدَ». قَالُوا لَهُ: «نَذْهَبُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً مَعَكَ». فَخَرَجُوا وَدَخَلُوا السَّفِينَةَ لِلْوَقْتِ. وَفِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ لَمْ يُمْسِكُوا شَيْئاً.​
‏هل هي ردة نحو العالم لاستئناف المهنة؟ عسير على النفس غاية العسر أن تقبلها على التلاميذ، بعد أن أدركوا القيامة وقبلوا إرسالية من فم الرب, مع نفخة الروح القدس للتجديد! لولا أن القديس لوقا يمدنا بمعلومة توضح أن الرب توقع منهم هذا بالفعل، وسهل لهم هذه العودة إلى حين أن يقبلوا القوة العظمى من الأعالي، التي أركبتهم على متن سفينة الخلاص، ودفعتهم في بحر الكرازة بلا عودة، بعيدا عن شاطىء الوطن، لترسو بهم هناك على شاطىء الأبدية السعيدة: «ثم, قال لهم: حين أرسلتكم بلا كيس ولا مزود ولا أحذية هل أعوزكم شيء؟ فقالوا: لا. فقال لهم: لكن الأن (بعد تركهم مؤقتأ لمهمة الصليب) من له كيس فليأخذه, ومزود (صيد السمك) ‏كذلك، ومن ليس له فليبع ثوبه ويشترى سيفاً.» (لو35:22-36) 
‏بل والقديس يوحنا نفسه ألمح إلى ذلك في إنجيله: «هوذا تأتي ساعة، وقد أتت الآن، تتفرقون فيها كل واحد إلى خاصته (بيته ومهنته) وتتركونني وحدي، وأنا لست وحدي لأن الآب معي.» (يو32:16)
‏وحتى بعد أن نال التلاميذ قوة الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين وانطلقوا يكرزون, وبعد أن أصبحت الخدمة بحد ذاتها هي المهنة التي استحوزت على كل نشاطهم ووقتهم واهتمامهم، وبعد أن أفرزوا أنفسهم للصلاة وخدمة الكلمة غير مهتمين بشيء ولا حتى بترتيب الأكل والشرب، إذ عينوا لها طبقة خاصة من الذياكويين للقيام بمطالبها؛ نسمع من بولس الرسول أن بعضهم كان يكد ويعمل بيديه ليقيت نفسه والآخرين معه: «لأننا لم نسلك بلا ترتيب بينكم, ولا أكلنا خبزا مجاناً من أحد، بل كنا نشتغل بتعب وكد ليلاً ونهارا، لكي لا نثقل على أحد منكم» (2تس8:3)، وأيضا: «فضة أو ذهب أو لباس أحد لم أشته. أنتم تعلمون أن حاجاتي وحاجات الذين معي خدمتها هاتان اليدان.» (أع34:20)
القديس غريفوريوس الكبير يقول: [بطرس عاد إلى مهنته للصيد، ولكن متى لم يعد عشاراً يجبي الضرائب، لأنه توجد أعمال لا يمكن مباشرتها بدون الخطية وهي التي لا نستطيع العودة إليها بعد التجديد.) 
‏ولكن من واقع هذه القصة عينها سوف نستشف أن عمل اليدين والكد الجسدي لاكتساب لقمة العيش لمن قبلوا الرسالة واستؤمنوا على خدمة، يلزم أن لا يكون بحسب القدرة الذاتية أو الحذق والمهارة في فنون المعرفة والصيد مثلاً الذي كان مآله الفشل الذريع بعد ليل المعاناة, بل يكون معتمداً كليتا على «كلمة الرب» وإطاعة الصوت المقدس، الذي غالباً ما يكون مخالفاً للأصول الفنية كما سنرى، إلا أن نتائجه تكون مذهلة. 
‏والخطأ الذي تعرض له بطرس والآخرون معه، هو أنهم عادوا إلى المهنة الأولى خلوا من خدمة أو كرازة, وقد صححها لهم المسيح أنه باتباع الرب يمكن مباشرة العمل كالنموذج الذي أعطاه بولس الرسول بعد ذلك. 
«وفى نلك الليلة لم يمسكوا شيئاً»: «أما أنا فقلت: عبثاً تعبت باطلاً، وفارغاً أفنيت قدرتي، لكن حقي عند الرب وعملي عند إلهي.» (إش4:49‏) 
‏مح أنه بحسب أصول الصيد يكون الليل في البحيرة أنسب للصيد، ولكن بحسب لغة القديس يوحنا السرية، فالليل هنا لا يعني ليل الصيد بل ليل الإيمان وظلمة النفس!! 
‏فلو أخذنا بأصول الصيد، يكون عدم مسكهم شيئاً عملا غير عادي، أما بحسب سر انجيل القديس يوحنا، فلو أخذنا الليل باعتباره ليل الإيمان وظلمة النفس, أو بالمفهوم العملي «غياب المسيح», يكون عدم صيدهم ولا سمكة واحدة هو عين الحق وصلب الصواب جزاء بجزاء!! وعلى المستوى الرمزي يكون الشرح أجل وأجمل. 
‏فاسم المسيح بالكامل هو مجموع حروف السمكة, فغياب المسيح هو غياب السمك جلمة وفرادى. 
‏مو الذي أمر السمك أن يسلك غير مسالكهم, والبحر ليناصبهم, هربت فنونهم من بين أيديهم، وخابت كل أحابيلهم، يطرحون الشباك ويجمعونها كما طرحوها، طار صوابهم, وكلت أيديهم مع قلوبهم، ناء الليل بكلكله، فتمنوا الصباح ولم يأت، تناجوا فيما بينهم لعل يونان آخر بينهم؟ حسبوه حظاً عاثراً والعثرة هي في إيمانهم. ظنوا أن نزهة للنفس يمكن أن تعوضهم عن أحزان اتباع الصليب، فاستبدلوا صيد الناس بصيد السمك، ولكن الرب كان لهم بالمرصاد. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2018)

*4:21 وَلَمَّا كَانَ الصُّبْحُ وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ عَلَى الشَّاطِئِ. وَلَكِنَّ التّلاَمِيذَ لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ.​
«ثم صرخ كأسد: أيها السيد أنا قائم على المرصد دائماً في النهار، وأنا واقف على المحرس كل الليالي... ‏يا حارس ما من الليل؟ قال الحارس: أتى صباح وأيضا ليل, إن كنتم تطلبون فاطلبوا, ارجعوا, تعالوا!!» (إش8:21-12) 
‏بحسب لغة القديس يوحنا، إذ تناهى ليل الإيمان عن خسارة حتماً، فإن الرب يشرق من السماء، فيطارد النور الظلمة، ويكون صباح!! 
‏وهكذا تبدو المقابلة صارخة بالمفارقة: 
‏التلاميذ والليل والبحر والعذاب والجوع والبرد والشباك فارغة، والرب والصبح والشاطىء وجمر النار وفي يمينه «شبع» سرور!! 
‏الرب سمع أنينهم، عندما بلغ إخفاقهم حد اليقين، عندما أدركوا خطأ ما تورطوا فيه، عندما بلغ الدرس أقصاه، عندما تبددت منهم شهوة المهنة، عندما ذاقوا منها علقم الإخفاق. نظروا، واذا هو الفجر، ويسوع واقف على الشاطىء!! 
‏كان قد انقض الليل، وما انقض الليل من قلوبهم. أشرقت الشمس، والظلمة ما تزال تلف أفكارهم. فظهر يسوع، وما عرفوه!! عثروا في النور، لأنه لم يكن لهم عندئذ نور! لقد استبد بهم اليأس والحزن كما استبد بالمجدلية، فظهر لها يسوع وما عرفته، لأن الحزن يفسد البصيرة، والحسرة على أفراح مضت تودي بشفافية الروح! حزن التلاميذ على صيد مفقود، وكان كحزن يونان على يقطينته التي أود بها الريح: «فقال الله ليونان: هل اغتظت بالصواب من أجل اليقطينة؟ فقال: اغتظت بالصواب حتى الموت» (يو9:4‏). يا لخطأ التعلق بأهداب الدنيا ومسراتها... 
«ولما كان الصبح, وقف يسوع على الشاطىء»: كلمة «الصبح» لا تفيد الصباح والشمس ساطعة كما نعرفه، بل بكور الصباح وهو «الفجر». والفجر هو الذي يعقب الليل وليس الصبح, والقديس يوحنا يستخدم اللفظتين الليل والفجر في معنيهما الروحي المستيكي كما استخدمه القديس بولس الرسول: «قد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار, فلنخلع أعمال الظلمة، ونلبس أسلحة النور» (رو12:13). القديس يوحنا يصف المسيح وهو على شاطىء الأمان يستقبل أولاده الراجعين من خوض بحر العالم، مثفلين بالإخفاق والجهد معاً! منظر وضعه هذا القديس بقياسه النموذجي، تراه الكنيسة في ليل جهادها حينما تتكل على قوتها أو غناها أوبرها الذاتي، فيصيبها الإخفاق والإعياء، ويناصبها الدهر العداء، كما يراه كل فرد سواء بسواء، في جهاده اليومي العاثر أو بعد غيبة طويلة في طريق الأشواك أو طريق الذئاب، يعود بجروحه، وقدماه تدميان، واذا هو الفجر والرب واقف على الشاطىء. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2018)

*5:21 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «يَا غِلْمَانُ أَلَعَلَّ عِنْدَكُمْ إِدَاماً؟». أَجَابُوهُ: «لاَ!».​
‏في الأصل اليوناني يأتي السؤال بالنفي «أما عندكم إدام.» وهو سؤال كمن هو عالم بالحال أنه بالفعل ليس عندهم ما يؤكل بالمرة. 
‏كلمة «إدام» بالعربية جميلة، والكلمة اليونانية تعني «الغموس»، أي ما يمكن أن يؤكل به الخبز، أو تُبلع به اللقمة، حيث غياب ما تُبلع به اللقمة، كناية عن الفقر المدقع وبؤس الحال. 
‏والرب لا يسأل في الحقيقة، ولكن يمهد لما هو عازم أن يصنع. فهو شريك عوزهم: «في كل ضيقهم تضايق» (إش9:63‏). فالآب الغني لا يطيق إملاق أولاده. 
«أجابوه لا»: قول مقتضب ورائه هم ثقيل, وخزى ما بعده خزي, فهم أئمة الصيادين. هذا حال الإنسان الذي يتغرب عن إلهه ويذهب برجليه إلى الكورة البعيدة. ولكن بينما كان الابن المتغرب يأكل الخرنوب مع الخنازير، كان الأب يسمن العجل ليوم عودته. ولقد أعد المسيح لمحبيه التائهين في ليل البحيرة وليمة سواها على جمر حبه، وأمر أسراب السمك أن تتجمع نحو اليمين. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2018)

*6:21 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَلْقُوا الشَّبَكَةَ إِلَى جَانِبِ السَّفِينَةِ الأَيْمَنِ فَتَجِدُوا». فَأَلْقَوْا وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَجْذِبُوهَا مِنْ كَثْرَةِ السَّمَكِ.​
‏قبل أن نحاول فهم هذه الآية، يلزم أن نرد مفرداتها إلى ما يمكن أن تعنيه روحيا: 
«فالشبكة» في الإنجيل: «يشبه ملكوت السموات شبكة مطروحة في البحر وجامعة من كل نوع ...» (مت47:13) 
«والجانب الأيمن» في لغة الإنجيل هو الجانب المكرم والمحبوب، وفي الأسماء اسم بنيامين يعني «ابن اليمين» أي ابن المحبة والإعزاز. وعند «يمين» الرب تقف الخراف المختارة (مت33:25)، والمسيح يجلس عن «يمين» الله، وعن يمين مذبح البخور ظهر الملاك لزكريا (لو11:1)، «وجبروت خلاص يمين (الرب)» (مز6:20‏)، أي عمل ذراع «اليمين» أي «المسيح». 
‏كأن التلاميذ لم يستخدموا الجانب الأيمن! أي أن صيدهم كان من الجانب الشمال، هذا تعبير مستيكي، وليس في الواقع المنظور، بمعنى أن جهادهم كان شمالياً، حيث الشمال يعني التدبير المناقض للحق والأصول، بل والنعمة أيضاً. أما التدبير اليميني فهو الذي بحسب الحق والأصول وبرعاية النعمة. هكذا أخذت الكنيسة هذا المعنى واستخدمته في صلب الإفخارستيا؛ ففي القسمة السريانية أثناء تقسيم الجسد، وهو الجزء الأكثر سرا في القداس يصيح الكاهن قائلاً: [وعوض الخطية المحيطة بالعالم، مات الابن بالصليب، وردنا من التدبير الشمالى إلى التدبير اليميني.] (الخولاجي المقدس _ القسمة السريانية). 
‏ومن واقع هذه الصلاة، يتبين أن الكنيسة تعتبر ان الإيمان اليهودي بحسب الناموس كان هو التدبير الشمالي الذي كانت تحيط به الخطية، وقد نقلنا المسيح بموته إل التدبير اليميني، أي الإيمان بابن الله لملء النعمة. 
‏نفهم من هذا، أن قول المسيح للتلاميذ أن يلقوا الشباك إلى الجانب الأيمن من السفينة هو بمثابة دعوة إلى الكرازة باسم المسيح، حيث الشبكة هي شبكة الروح القدس المطروحة على العالم وكل الأمم بالكرازة، والسفينة هي الكنيسة التي أعطيت أن تبلغ بالمسيح إلى شاطىء الأبدية السعيدة بعد أن عبرت ليل الناموس بلا صيد يذكر أو حتى بلا صيد بالمرة! 
«فألقوا ولم يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها من كثرة السمك»: لقد ألقى بطرس بالفعل أول عظة يوم الخمسين فمسك سمكاً كثيراً جداً: «فقبلوا كلامه بفرح واعتمدوا وانضم في ذلك اليوم نحو ثلاثة آلاف نفس. (أع41:2‏) 
‏نعم ومنذ ذلك اليوم والشبكة مطروحة، ولكن لم يجذبوها بعد، ولن يستطع أحد قط أن يجذبها بسبب الصيد الذي لا يُحصى ولا يُعد، ولن يجذبها إلا ملائكة الله من أربعة أطراف الأرض، يوم يأتي الرب ونراه على الشاطىء فعلاً ويتعرف عليه المحبون! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2018)

*7:21  فَقَالَ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «هُوَ الرَّبُّ». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ اتَّزَرَ بِثَوْبِهِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عُرْيَاناً وَأَلْقَى نَفْسَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ.​
القديس يوحنا دائماً في إنجيله صاحب رؤية يغذيها الإيمان: «ورأى وآمن» (يو8:20). والقديس بطرس صاحب حركة وسرعة. هنا القديس يوحنا عرف الرب مباشرة، لأن الاستعلان الذي يقدم المسيح نفسه به ليس طبيعيأ بل فائقا للطبيعة, لا تراه العين الجسدية إلا إذا كانت مفتوحة على الروح. والقديس يوحنا يعيش العين المفتوحة: «الذي يحبني يحبه أبي، وأنا أحبه, وأظهر له ذاتي» (يو21:14). إن إنجيل يوحنا يلزم جداً أن يُفهم ويُعرف أنه إنجيل المحبة التي لها الاستعلان، وصاحبه كتبه من واقع أنه محبوب: «التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه». لذلك ينبغي أن نتوقع فعلاً أن يكون هو الأول, أو ربما الوحيد, الذي يتعرف سريعا على الرب أينما وكيفما ظهر!! وهنا نجد أن القديس يوحنا يوحي إلى القارىء بهذا المعنى تماماً، كونه يقول عن نفسه: «التلميذ الذي كان يسوع يحبه» قبل أن يقول «إنه الرب»! 
‏ويا للخجل الذي يكاد يمسك مني القلم!... كيف أن القديس يوحنا يظهر متسربلاً بالروح والنعمة والعين المفتوحة، يقابله في نفس المكان والزمان والمقام القديس بطرس عرياناً. وقد حاول الشراح الأجانب أن يهونوا من كلمة «عريان» وجعلوها أنه خالع ثوبه الخارجي فقط. ولكن الذي يعرف مهنة الصيادين في الشرق ويعاشرهم، يعلم تماماً أن الصياد يضطر لخلع ملابسه الداخلية ويكون نصفه الأسفل عرياناً تماماً لأنه يضطر دائماً إلى النزول في البحر. فهنا القصة على الواقع صحيحة ومحبوكة، ولكن على المستوى الرمزي تكشف حال بطرس أنه كان في غاية الحاجة أن «يشتري مني ذهباً مصفى بالنار (الإيمان) لكي تستغني، وثياباً بيضاء لكي تلبس, فلا يظهر خزى عريتك.» (رؤ18:3) 
‏«اتزر... وألقى نفسه في البحر»: هذا التصرف عكس ما هو متوقع طبيعياً, أن يخلع الإنسان ملابسه ويلقي نفسه في البحر. إذن، كان القديس بطرس في وضع غير طبيعي, كان يرى نفسه عريانا أمام عيني ذاك الذي يرى خفايا الضمائر والقلوب. ستر جسده, والقصد الحقيقي أن يطلب ستر ضميره. فالقديس بطرس ولو أنه بكى بكاء مرا بعد أن أنكر سيده، إلا أنه لم يسمع بعد كلمة تريح قلبه. وهوذا الآن «الرب» على الشاطىء، فهي فرصته العظمى وبالدرجة الاولى.
القديس يوحنا بارع في تصوير المناظر التي تُرى بالعين الجسدية محبوكة وجيدة, بينما هي بآن واحد تصور مناظر روحية تخلب الألباب وتذيب القلوب. فهذا المنظر عينه، منظر القديس بطرس وهو يلقي بنفسه في المجهول سابحاً من البحر إلى الشاطىء, متسربلاً بثوب يستره، هو نفسه منظر النفس وهي خارجة من بحر العالم ومحيطه الخانق، تسعى نحو خالقها، سابحة في أجواء الروح المجهولة، لتلتقى من هو فاتح ذراعيه على شاطىء الأبدية يستقبل متقيه... 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2018)

*8:21  وَأَمَّا التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ فَجَاءُوا بِالسَّفِينَةِ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا بَعِيدِينَ عَنِ الأَرْضِ إِلاَّ نَحْوَ مِئَتَيْ ذِرَاعٍ وَهُمْ يَجُرُّونَ شَبَكَةَ السَّمَكِ.​
‏التركيز في الرواية والوصف واضح أنه متجه نحو القديس بطرس, أما ذكر بقية التلاميذ فهو لتكميل الرواية. السفينة مُثقلة، تجر خلفها الشبكة الملآنة بالسمك الكبير. فبالإضافة إلى ثقل السمك، فالسمك يحاول أن يسبح في الاتجاه المعاكس للقرب من الشاطىء. أما مسافة المئتي ذراع فهي حوالى مئة ياردة أي ست وتسعون متراً تقريباً. 
‏منظر بديع ، والكنيسة تحتضن المخلصين الذين انتشلتهم من أعماق بحر العالم، تجرهم جرا بالتعليم والخدمة والتعزية، وهم ممسوكون في شبكة الروح القدس, والرسل والتلاميذ والخدام الأمناء على كل درجاتهم واقفون يوجهون السفينة، وهي تسير الهوينى بعد أن تكون قد بلفت مناطق الأمان على شاطىء الأبدية ، والقباب الذهبية لأورشليم السمائية تخطف الألباب. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2018)

*9:21   فَلَمَّا خَرَجُوا إِلَى الأَرْضِ نَظَرُوا جَمْراً مَوْضُوعاً وَسَمَكاً مَوْضُوعاً عَلَيْهِ وَخُبْزاً.​
‏إنها الوليمة التي أعدها الرب للواصلين إلى الشاطىء, تشير من بعيد وبصورة مصغرة للغاية إلى قوله السابق: «وأتا أجعل لكم كما جعل لى أبي ملكوتاً لتأكلوا وتشريوا على مائدتي ...» (لو29:22-30) 
على كل حال هي مائدة قد أعدها الرب، والجمر فيها أساسي كالخبز، وإن كان السمك لا يدخل في مضمون الإفخارستيا إلا أنه من جهة اسمه العام هو طعام الإيمان، الإيمان «بيسوع المسيح ابن الله المخمس»، وهذه الكلمات الخمس هي مدلول الحروف الخمسة في كلمة «إخثوس» (السمك). 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2018)

*10:21   قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «قَدِّمُوا مِنَ السَّمَكِ الَّذِي أَمْسَكْتُمُ الآنَ»​
‏هم لم يمسكوه بحذقهم، ولكنه هو الذي جمعه لهم في شبكتهم! هذا الصيد الثمين يمثل باكورة الذين انضموا إلى الإيمان، وهو موضوع مسرة التلاميذ، والرب نفسه بنوع ممتاز: «من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع ... أقسم له بين الأعزاء، ومع العظماء تقسم غنيمة, من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه، وأحصي مع أثمة, وهو حمل خطية الكثيرين، وشفع في المذنبين.» (إش11:53-12) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 مارس 2018)

*11:21  فَصَعِدَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَجَذَبَ الشَّبَكَةَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ مُمْتَلِئَةً سَمَكاً كَبِيراً مِئَةً وَثلاَثاً وَخَمْسِينَ. وَمَعْ هَذِهِ الْكَثْرَةِ لَمْ تَتَخَرَّقِ الشَّبَكَةُ.​
‏سبق وأن ألمحنا أن مفهوم الشبكة بلغة الإنجيل هي دعوة الملكوت المطروحة على نفوس الناس, وهي مغزولة بالسداة الرسولية ولحمة الروح القدس، وعيونها تضيق لتصطاد أضعف أولاد الله وهي إما تُطرح على مستوى الناموس فتسمى «طرحة شمالية» أوالتدبير الشمالي فلا تصطاد شيئاً حتى ولو سهر الساهرون الليل بطوله؛ وإما تطرح على مستوى اليمين، على كلمة الرب، فيكاد لا يفلت منها إلا ما هو غير قابل للصيد. 
‏ولقد سبق القديس لوقا القديس يوحنا في وصفه رحلة مشابهة كانت واضحة اللمسات، مطابقة لمتطلبات الشرح الروحي الخالص. كما قدم القديس متى في إنجيله الأساس الذي يكن أن نبني عليه الشرح: 
القديس متى: «يشبه ملكوت السموات شبكة مطروحة في البحر وجامعة من كل نوع. فلما امتلأت، أصعدوها على الشاطىء، وجلسوا وجمعوا الجياد إلى أوعية، وأما الأردياء فطرحوها خارجاً, هكذا يكون في انقضاء العالم, يخرج الملائكة ويفرزون الأشرار من بين الأبرار.» (مت47:13-29) 
‏القديس لوقا: «ولما فرغ من الكلام قال لسمعام: ابعد إلى العمق وألقوا شباككم للصيد، فأجاب سمعان وقال له: يا معلم، قد تعبنا الليل كله ولم نأخد شيئاً, ولكن على كلمتلث القي الشبكة, ولما فعلوا ذلك أمسكوا سمك كثيرا جداً, فصارت شبكتهم تتخرق ... وملأوا السفينتين حتى أخذتا فى الغرق.» (لو4:5-7) 
‏القديس يوحنا: «وفي تلك الليلة لم يمسكوا شيئاً, ولما كان الصبح وقف يسوع على الشاطىء ... فقال لم: ألقوا الشبكة إلى جانب السفينة الأيمن فتجدوا. فألقوا, ولم يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها من كثرة السمك ... وجذب الشبكة إلى الأرض ممتلئة سمكاً كبيراً, مئة ؤثلاثاً وخمسون, ومع هذه الكثرة لم تتخرق الشبكة.» (يو3:21-11) 
الشرح: المكونات المشتركة في الثلاثة الأناجيل ومدلولها الروحي [المركب، البحر, الشبكة, لسمك. هم: الكنيسة، العالم، المناداة بالملكوت، المؤمنون. 
المفارقة بين قصة إنجيل لوقا وقصة إنجيل يوحنا، ومدلولها على أساس إنجيل متى: 
القديس لوقا​‏أ _ المركب لم تفارق البحر (الكنيسة في الحاضر) 
‏ب _ المسيح لم يغادر المركب (المسيح يقود الكنيسة في الحاضر)
ج _ السمك لم يفارق المركب (المؤمنون في جهاد الحاضر) 
‏د _ المركب أخذت في الغرق (طغيان العالم على الكنيسة)
د _ الشباك تتخرق (‏أتعاب الكرازة وتجاربها) 
‏و_ السمك لم يفرز، جيد مع ردي (المؤمنون تحت الاختبار) 

القديس يوحنا​‏المركب بلغت الشاطىء (‏الكنيسة بلغت الأبدية)
المسيح على الشاطىء (‏المسيح يستقبل المخلصين)
السمك قدموه على الشاطىء (المخلصون يقدمون إلى المسيح)
المركب وصلت بكامل سلامتها (‏الكنيسة المنتصرة على شاطىء الأبدية)
الشباك لم تتخرق (‏تجلي الملكوت) 
‏السمك كبير كله ومعدود (‏إحصاء المفديين المعروفين بالاسم)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 مارس 2018)

*11:21  فَصَعِدَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَجَذَبَ الشَّبَكَةَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ مُمْتَلِئَةً سَمَكاً كَبِيراً مِئَةً وَثلاَثاً وَخَمْسِينَ. وَمَعْ هَذِهِ الْكَثْرَةِ لَمْ تَتَخَرَّقِ الشَّبَكَةُ.​
‏سبق وأن ألمحنا أن مفهوم الشبكة بلغة الإنجيل هي دعوة الملكوت المطروحة على نفوس الناس, وهي مغزولة بالسداة الرسولية ولحمة الروح القدس، وعيونها تضيق لتصطاد أضعف أولاد الله وهي إما تُطرح على مستوى الناموس فتسمى «طرحة شمالية» أوالتدبير الشمالي فلا تصطاد شيئاً حتى ولو سهر الساهرون الليل بطوله؛ وإما تطرح على مستوى اليمين، على كلمة الرب، فيكاد لا يفلت منها إلا ما هو غير قابل للصيد. 
‏ولقد سبق القديس لوقا القديس يوحنا في وصفه رحلة مشابهة كانت واضحة اللمسات، مطابقة لمتطلبات الشرح الروحي الخالص. كما قدم القديس متى في إنجيله الأساس الذي يكن أن نبني عليه الشرح: 
القديس متى: «يشبه ملكوت السموات شبكة مطروحة في البحر وجامعة من كل نوع. فلما امتلأت، أصعدوها على الشاطىء، وجلسوا وجمعوا الجياد إلى أوعية، وأما الأردياء فطرحوها خارجاً, هكذا يكون في انقضاء العالم, يخرج الملائكة ويفرزون الأشرار من بين الأبرار.» (مت47:13-29) 
‏القديس لوقا: «ولما فرغ من الكلام قال لسمعام: ابعد إلى العمق وألقوا شباككم للصيد، فأجاب سمعان وقال له: يا معلم، قد تعبنا الليل كله ولم نأخد شيئاً, ولكن على كلمتلث القي الشبكة, ولما فعلوا ذلك أمسكوا سمك كثيرا جداً, فصارت شبكتهم تتخرق ... وملأوا السفينتين حتى أخذتا فى الغرق.» (لو4:5-7) 
‏القديس يوحنا: «وفي تلك الليلة لم يمسكوا شيئاً, ولما كان الصبح وقف يسوع على الشاطىء ... فقال لم: ألقوا الشبكة إلى جانب السفينة الأيمن فتجدوا. فألقوا, ولم يعودوا يقدرون أن يجذبوها من كثرة السمك ... وجذب الشبكة إلى الأرض ممتلئة سمكاً كبيراً, مئة ؤثلاثاً وخمسون, ومع هذه الكثرة لم تتخرق الشبكة.» (يو3:21-11) 
الشرح: المكونات المشتركة في الثلاثة الأناجيل ومدلولها الروحي [المركب، البحر, الشبكة, لسمك. هم: الكنيسة، العالم، المناداة بالملكوت، المؤمنون. 
المفارقة بين قصة إنجيل لوقا وقصة إنجيل يوحنا، ومدلولها على أساس إنجيل متى 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 مارس 2018)

*13:21 ثُمَّ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَأَخَذَ الْخُبْزَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ وَكَذَلِكَ السَّمَكَ.​
‏كان رد المسيح عل توقفهم الحذر وتوقعهم المبادرة منه، أن تقدم نحوهم بالفعل واقترب من المائدة التي أعدها. ولكن لا يذكر هنا أي حركة من حركات الإفخارستيا المعتادة، فلا هو نظر إلى فوق, ‏ولا هو كسر، ولا هو بارك. والسبب واضح، فالمنظر يصور شاطىء الأبدية. فنحن «الآن» فوق. ‏والكثر انتهى بانتهاء زمان الصليب,  والبركة كملت. والآن وقت حصيدها. وهكذا لا يبقى من الإفخارستيا إلا شركتها : «وأعطاهم». فالخبز هو شركة جسده في قمة تجليه، والسمك رمز الحياة الذي يمل اسمه «يسوع المسيح ابن الله المخلص». 
‏وعن هذه البركة الأخيرة يقول القديى أغسطينوس: [وبهذا «الغداء» يستعلن كيف تتم بركة الشركة الفائقة]. 
ويقول القديس أغسطينوس أن القديس يوحنا بهذه الآية يكون قد انتهى من إنجيله. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 مارس 2018)

*14:21  هَذِهِ مَرَّةٌ ثَالِثَةٌ ظَهَرَ يَسُوعُ لِتلاَمِيذِهِ بَعْدَمَا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.​
‏لا يمكن أن يكون قصد القديس يوحنا أنه ظهر لتلاميذه ثلاث مرات وحسب، ولكن كان قصده في الحقيقة كما يرى القديس أوغسطينوس أن هذا هو يوم ثالث للأيام التي ظهر فيها المسيح لتلاميذه، باعتبار أن يوم القيامة بظهوراته العديدة هو اليوم الأول، واليوم الثامن لقيامته هو الثاني، وهذا هو الثالث. ولكن يرى العالم وستكوت أنه يقصد الظهور الخاص بالتلاميذ مجتمعين. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 مارس 2018)

*القسم الثانى
المسيح والقديس بطرس (15:21-19)
[ودعا يعقوب بنيه وقال لهم اجتمعوا لأنبئكم بما يصيبكم في آخر الأيام.] (تك1:49) 


15:21 فَبَعْدَ مَا تَغَدَّوْا قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِسِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هَؤُلاَءِ؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ خِرَافِي».​
‏«فبعد ما تغدوا»:  تماما وعلى نمط ما تم بعد الإفخارستيا الكبرى التي قدم لهم فيها جسده ودمه، حيث بعد أن قام عن العشاء وغسل أرجلهم، وجلس وأعطاهم وصية المحبة، «قال له بطرس: يا سيد، لماذا لا أقدر أن أتبعك الأن, إني أضع نفسي عنك. أجابه يسوع: أتضع نفسك عني؟ الحق الحق أقول لك، لا يصيح الديك حتى تنكرني ثلاث مرات.» (يو37:13-38) 
‏وبعد العشاء أيضاً: «قال لهم يسوع كلكم تشكون في في هذه الليلة، لأنه مكتوب أني أضرب الراعي، فتتبدد خراف الرعية، ولكن بعد قيامي أسبقكم إلى الجليل. فأجاب بطرس وقال لو: وان شك فيك الجميع فأنا لا أشك أبداً. قال له يسوع: الحق أقول لك، إنك في هذه الليلة قبل أن يصيح ديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات. قال له بطرس: ولو اضطررت أن أموت معك, لا أنكرك.» (31:26-35) 
‏وللأهمية القصوى يلزم أن نقرأ مرة أخرى هذه الآية التي سبقت آية بطرس هذه والتي جاءت هكذا: «ولكن بعد قيامي أسبقكم إلى الجليل», حيث يأتي هذا الوعد ليخفف من تأثير إنكار بطرس وكأنه يتناساه، وبهذا يأتي سؤال السيح للقديس بطرس, في إنجيل القديس يوحنا, بعد القيامة وفي الجليل أيضاً حسب النص الإنجيلي السابق, ليزيد من صدق رواية القديس يوحنا ومن دقتها وحبك موضوعها وتتميم وعد الرب بالحرف الواحد! 
‏أما في إنجيل القديس لوقا فجاءت هكذا: «وقال الرب: سمعان سمعان هوذا الشيطان طلبكم لكي يغربلكم كالحنطة، ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفنى إيمانك. وأنت متى رجعت ثبت إخوتك. فقال له: يا رب إني مستعد أن أمضي معك حتى إلى السجن، وإلى الموت. فقال أقول لك يا بطرس لا يصيح الديك اليوم قبل أن تنكر ثلاث مرات أنك تعرفني.» (31:22-34) 
«يا سعمان بن يونا»: «يونا» تأتي في اليونانية مزادا إليها الحرف (  ) في أصل الكلمة (    ) وفي المضاف إليه (     ) وهي تماما «يوحنا»، وهو نفس اللقب الذي خاطب به المسيح سمعان أول ما ما قابله وأعطاه اسم «بطرس» أي «الصخرة» = «بترا» باليوناية، أو «كيفا» أو «كيفاس» أو «الصفا»: «فجاء به إلى يسوع، فنظر إليه يسوع، وقال: أنت «سمعان بن يونا, أنت تدعى «صفا» الذي تفسيره بطرس» (يو42:1) 
‏ويلزم هنا أن نذكر أن الرب لم يخاطب سمعان بن يونا هذا باسمه الجديد المضاف «بطرس» قط. كما أن القديس بولس لم يذكره باسمه الجديد منطوقاً باليوناية, ولكن ذكره منطوقاً بالعبرانية «صفا» في حين أن الأناجيل الأخرى تذكره باسمه اليوناني بطرس، إما وحده أو ضافا لاسمه الآخر سمعان. وهذه المعلومة هامة للغاية خاصة عند العلماء الذين يفحصون بتدقيق في صحة تسجيلات روايات الأناجيل، فهذه المعلومة كما ذكرناها لم تتبدل قط على مدى الأناجيل كلها. 
وكون المسيح يخاطب القديس بطرس باسمه واسم والده، أي بلقبه الجسدي الطبيعي، فهذا فيه لفت نظر إلى طبيعة بطرس البشرية, التي ظهر بها حتى الآن, كإنسان عادي لتمييزه عن الرسول. 
«أتحبني أكثر من هؤلاء؟»: أي «أتحبني أكثر من التلاميذ زملائك؟»، وهنا يستعيد ذهن بطرس ما سبق وقاله مدعيأ محبته الفائقة عن محبة بقية زملائه، كما جاء في إنجيل القديس متى: «وان شك فيك الجميع فأنا لا أشك أبداً» (مت33:26‏)، بل إن في قوله في إنجيل القديس يوحنا ما يستشف أنه يدعي لنفسه «الحب الأعظم» بقوله: «إني أضع نفسي عنك» قياسا على قول المسيح: «ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه.» (يو13:15) 
‏وهنا نلاحظ، كما سبق وأجملنا في مقدمة الأصحاح، كيف يضع المسيح أساس الرسولية على المحبة, جاعلاً المحبة الشرط الأساسي للكنيسة لاختيار مرسليها وخدامها: رؤساء أساقفة وأساقفة وكهنة وكل مصاف خدامها. وهنا تُقدم المحبة على الإيمان, على أساس أن المحبة الصادقة تحوي حتماً إيماناً صادقاً: «‏أما الآذ فيثبت الايمان والرجاء والمحبة، هذه الثلاثة ولكن أعظمهن المحبة.» (اكو13:13) 
‏كان الرب قد أبدى رفضه فيما سبق لأية محاولة للتسابق على أيهم أكبر: «وكانت بينهم أيضاً مشاجرة، من منهم يظن أنه يكون أكبر. فقال لهم: ملوك الأمم يسودونهم، والمتسلطون عليهم يدعون محسنين. وأما أنتم فليس هكذا، بل الكبير فيكم ليكن كالأصغر، والمتقدم كالخادم.» (لو24:22-26) 
‏أما قول المسيح: «أكثرمن هؤلاء» فهذا بالنسبة للوضع الرسولي أو للخدام على وجه العموم، ولكن الرب هنا يضع شرطاً للتقدم في الخدمة أو الرئاسة، فالأكثر حباً يُستأمن للخدمة الأكثر، وهذا حق, فالمحبة وحدها هي التي تتسع للعمل الأكثر. 
«نعم يا رب أنت تعلم أني أحبك»: يوافق القديس بطرس على سؤال الرب أنه كان يحبه، ولكن تأتي الموافقة خلوا من ادعاء الأكثرية في المحبة، فلقد تعلم بطرس أن لا يقدم نفسه على الآخرين، وهذا تصحيح مليح لمواقفه السابقة. وهذا يلزم أيضاً أن يكون منهاجاً لكل مرسل وخادم. فليس لإنسان قط, كان من كان، قديساً أو نبياً, أن يدعي لنفسه الحب الأكثر للمسيح. 
‏كذلك يأتي رد القديس بطرس مسنوداً بالتسليم لمعرفة الرب، فمحبة بطرس حتماً يعرفها المسيح، وهو لا يدعي لنفسه محبة إلا بالقدر الذي يعرفه الرب. لقد تنازل القديس بطرس عن غلواء مشاعره الخاصة التي فضحته وأخرجته عن حقيقة ما له وما فيه. وهذا أيضاً يتحتم أن يكون منهاجا لكل مرسل وخادم في كنيسة الرب، أن لا يشهد لنفسه إلا بالقدر الذي شهد به الآخرون له وعنه!! 
«أرع غنمي»: «أرع»، معناها الدقيق: «أطعم»، لأن «أرع» جاءت بعد ذلك بالنسبة للقطيع، و«غنمي» تجىء بمعنى «حملاني» في اليونانية. ولكن في عدة أبحاث عميقة قام بها علماء مدققون في أصول اللغة اليونانية واستخدامها، اتفقوا على أن بالرغم من تعدد الكلمات المعبرة عن المحبة مثل: «أغابي»، و«فيلي»، أو أفعال الإطعام والرعاية مثل «بوسكين» و«بويمينين»، أو أسماء القطيع بين «حملان» و«خراف» و«غنم» ، إلا أنها جميعا لا تختلف في معناها، فهي كلها «محبة», وهي كلها «رعاية» وهي كلها «غنم» وذلك في الثلاثة أسئلة التي طرحها المسيح على القديس بطرس. 
‏وفي قول المسيح «أرع غنمي»، يضع المسيح القديس بطرس في موضع الرسولية الصحيح، بعد أن كان قد أفرز نفسه بإنكاره المسيح ثلاثا. وهنا يشدد القديس أغسطينوس جداً على قول المسيح «غنمي» باعتبارها غنم الرب، مكرراً مرات ومرات أن يلتفت المرسل أو الخادم المؤتمن على الرعية إلى أنها غنم الرب، وليست غنمه هو، معطياً نصائح نافعة وجيدة وكثيرة جداً لمن يطلع عليها. 
‏والملاحظ أن كلمة «غنمي» يقابلها في إنجيل القديس متى «كنيستي»: «وأنا أقول لك أيضاً أنت بطرس، وعلى هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي, وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها.» (مت18:16‏) 
‏فإذا أضفنا إلى هذه التصريحات ما قاله الرب لبطرس في إنجيل القديس لوقا : «وأنت متى رجعت، ثبت إخوتك» (لو32:22)، يتبين لنا مدى سخاء الرب المنقطع النظير في تشجيع القديس بطرس: «ولكني طلبت من أجلك لكي لا يفني إيمانك» (لو32:22‏), لكي يعود ويتبوأ مركزه بين التلاميذ، بل وفي الكنيسة على مدى الدهور. ولكن تشجيع المسيح لم يبلغ أبداً حد منحه الرئاسة على كل الرعية أو التلاميذ. فليتذكر القارىء جيدا أن الرب شجب المشاجرة بينهم حول من فيهم يكون أكبر!!! فلماذا تكرس الكنيسة «المشاجرة» عينها لتكون جزءا من إيمان الكنيسة؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 مارس 2018)

*16:21  قَالَ لَهُ أَيْضاً ثَانِيَةً: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ غَنَمِي».​
‏المسيح يكرر السؤال الأول، ولكن يحذف منه الجزء الخاص بـ «أكثر من هؤلاء»، وكأنه اكتفى من رد القديس بطرس بأن حذفها من قلبه كما حذفها من رده، فلم تعد تقلق الرب من جهة الرعاية المزمع أن يلقيها عليه. 
ولكن التكرار انحصر في «المحبة» فقط، وكأن الرب لم يكتف باعتراف القديس بطرس الأول أنه «يحب المسيح»، فهو هنا يطلب المزيد. فليس عبثاً يكرر المسيح السؤال عن المحبة!! وليس عبثاً يخرج الكلام من فم المسيح وكأنه يعتمد على التصحيح، والمزيد من طرف القديس بطرس وحده. 
‏ولكن لينتبه القارىء، فالمسيح عندما كررو السؤال عن محبة القديس بطرس له، كان ينبهه أنه يأخذ من المسيح طاقة حب جديدة يضيفها على ما عنده. فالمسيح لا يسألنا عما عندنا كأنه من عندنا؛ ولكن على أنه من عنده: «لأنه من يميزك؟ وأي شيء لك لم تأخذه، وإن كنث قد أخذت، فلماذا تفتخر كأنك لم تأخذ» (1كو7:4) 
‏وهكذا عندما أعطى المسيح فرصة للقديس بطرس أن يعيد النظر في مستوى محبته على محبة المسيح. كانت فرصه لبطرس أن يستزيد من المحبة أخذاً وعطاء. 
‏وعلى مستوى طاقة المحبة الثانية، ثنى له المسيح لياقة الرعاية على غنم الرب. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 مارس 2018)

*17:21  قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» فَحَزِنَ بُطْرُسُ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: أَتُحِبُّنِي؟ 
فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «ارْعَ غَنَمِي».​
‏كان حزن القديس بطرس في المرة الثالثة يرجع لإحساسه بأنه كان دون المستوى اللائق برسول، اذ تذكر الفراغ المخيف الذي كان يملأ قلبه تجاه المسيح أثناء المحاكمة لما سألوه ثالث مرة عن علاقته بالمسيح فأنكر!! هنا حزن بطرس عند سؤال الرب الثالث، إذ تذكر أيضاً بكاءه المر بعد إنكاره الثالث (مر72:14). وهنا كان رد بطرس هو التسليم الكلي للمسيح: «يا رب أنت تعلم كل شيء», على مستوى الاعتراف بكل ضعفه؛ فقط «أنا أحبك»!! لقد قبل المسيح اعتراف بطرس، وقبل محبته، وزادها له ثلاثة أضعاف!!! فصار بطرس راعياً أمينا للغاية على غنم الرب. والدليل القاطع على صلاح القديس بطرس وصلاحيته كراع في نظر الرب، أذ أردف الرب في الحال بالنبوءة له كيف سيضع نفسه عن الخراف!! «أية ميتة كان مزمعا أن يمجد الله بها.» (19:21) 
‏لقد ظلت كلمات الرب ونصائحه ترن في قلب القديس بطرس حتى أواخر أيامه، والتي منها صاغ نصائحه للأساقفة نظرائه: «أطلب إلى الشيوخ الذين بينكم، أنا الشيخ رفيقهم، والشاهد لآلام المسيح، وشريك المجد العتيد أن يُعلن: ارعوا رعية الله التي بينكم، نظاراً (أساقفة)، لا عن اضطرار بل بالاختيار، ولا لربح قبيح بل بنشاط، ولا كمن يسود على الأنصبة بل صائرين أمثلة للرعية. ومتى ظهر رئيس الرعاة تنالون إكليل المجد الذي لا يبلى.» (ابط1:5-4‏)
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 مارس 2018)

*18:21  اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: لَمَّا كُنْتَ أَكْثَرَ حَدَاثَةً كُنْتَ تُمَنْطِقُ ذَاتَكَ وَتَمْشِي حَيْثُ تَشَاءُ. وَلَكِنْ مَتَى شِخْتَ فَإِنَّكَ تَمُدُّ يَدَيْكَ وَآخَرُ يُمَنْطِقُكَ وَيَحْمِلُكَ حَيْثُ لاَ تَشَاءُ».​
‏بعد أن تأكد الرب أو بالحري بعد أن تأكد بطرس من نفسه من جهة محبته للرب، وبعد أن حمله الرب رعاية غنمه، أي استأمنه على الرسولية في كنيسته، بدأ الرب يؤكد لبطرس ماذا ينتظره في مستقبل الأيام. ولكن الرب وضعها كمقارنة بين حرية الخدمة التي ينعم بها في حداثته، وبين ما ينتظره من شدة سيُحمل عليها وتفرض عليه في شيخوخته. ولكن ليس القديس بطرس وحده هو الذي يفرز له هذا الصيب، ولكنه منهج خدمة الكنيسة كلها الذي افتتحه الرب بنفسه: «وكان يُقتاد بالروح في البرية أربعين يوماً يُجرب من إبليس.» (لو1:4-2) 
‏وواضح من هذا أن «الآخر» الذي سيمنطق القديس بطرس ويحمله حيث لا يشاء, وهو مفرود الذراعين, هو الروح القدس، فهو الذي يقتاده حيث سيُصلب وحيث لم يكن يشاء أولاً. فمعلوم من قصة استشهاد القديس بطرس أنه بعد صدور الحكم عليه بالصلب استطاع الهرب من السجن، ولكن في خروجه سريعاً من روما قابله الرب في الاتجاه العكسي فسأله بطرس: الى أين أنت ذاهب يا رب؟ «كوفاديس»، فرة عليه الرب: لأصلب بدلاً منك. فعاد بطرس أدراجه وسلم نفسه للصليب, وأبى إلا أن يٌصلب منكساً! إذ حسب أنه كثير عليه أن يُصلب كالمسيح . 
‏ومعلوم أن بطرس استشهد سنة 64 م على يد نيرون، أي بعد حديث الرب هذا بحوالى 34 سنة. ولكي يوضح الرب له أنه سيختط له منهجه بالتمام، عاد مباشرة وللتو وقال له كلمة السر: «اتبعني»!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (5 مارس 2018)

*19:21  قَالَ هَذَا مُشِيراً إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يُمَجِّدَ اللَّهَ بِهَا. وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا قَالَ لَهُ: «اتْبَعْنِي».​
يعلق القديس يوحنا هنا على الكلام بحسب ما كان وما صار، لأنه يكتب إنجيله هذا سنة 95م تقريباً، والقديس بطرس استشهد سنة 64م، وصار ذلك معلوماً لدى الكنيسة كلها، كيف مجد القديس بطرس الله بموته، وهكذا أخيراً قبل الله استعداده الذي قاله في بكور حياته: «لو اضطررت أن أموت معك... إنى أضع نفسى عنك...»!!! 
‏هكذا وضع القديس بطرس ذاته حباً في المسيح والكنيسة، وهكذا مات على الصليب سعياً وراء الذي أحبه ومات!! وتم قول الرب حرفياً: «ولكنك ستتبعني أخيراً» (يو36:13‏) 
‏لقد ظل القيس بطرس يترقب واجفاً مجيء من سيمنطقه ويحمله حيث لا يشاء كل يوم، إذ حسب ذلك أنه لائق مهما كانت مشيئته. لذلك نسمعه يقول في رجفة اليقين: «عالماً أن خلع مسكني قريب كما أعلن لى ربنا يسوع المسيح أيضاً.» (2بط14:1‏) 
‏وفي هذا يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [هذه هي خاتمة حياة الذي أنكر، والذي أحب، الذي ناء عجباً بظنونه، والذي انحنى بالمذلة من جراء انكاره, الذي اغتسل بدموعه، والذي استحسن اعترافه، ثم تكلل بآلامه! هذه كانت خاتمة ما بلغ: أن مات على حب مكتمل لاسم من صمم أن يموت معه ولكن منكساً.] 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 مارس 2018)

*القسم الثالث
المسيح والقديس يوحنا (20:21-23)
‏20:21  فَالْتَفَتَ بُطْرُسُ وَنَظَرَ التِّلْمِيذَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ يَتْبَعُهُ وَهُوَ أَيْضاً الَّذِي اتَّكَأَ عَلَى صَدْرِهِ وَقْتَ الْعَشَاءِ وَقَالَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُكَ؟».​
القديس يوحنا هنا يضع نفسه في الصورة في ختام إنجيله ليؤكد وجوده الحي في الجماعة وفي الإنجيل معاً. وهنا يحاول الربط بيه وبين القديس بطرس، الأمر الذي نجده دائماً موجوداً في الإنجيل عامة؛ فـ «بطرس و يوحنا» صنوان عزيزان لا يفترقان. فنحن لا ننسى أنهما هما الاثنان كانا يتبعان معاً الرب وهو مقبوض عليه في طريقه إلى بيت حنان: «وكاذ سمعان بطرس والتلميذ الآخر يتبعان يسوع» (يو15:18)، والاثنان ركضا معاً إلى القبر. وحتى في هذه الآية يحاول أن يذكر القارىء بموقعهما على مائدة العشاء عدما أومأ القديس بطرس من الطرف الأخر للمائدة نحو القديس يوحنا لكي يسأل الرب عن الخائن من يكون! وبآن واحد يحدد القديس يوحنا موقعه من المسيح, على الصدر من جهة الشمال حتماً حسب التقليد (أي ملاصقاً للقلب)، ثم يزيد من إزاحة الستار عن علاقته مع الرب بقوله: «كان يسوع يحبه». 
‏أما كون القديس يوحنا حسب قول القديس بطرس كان «يتبعه»، فهنا كلمة «يتبعه» تبدو لأول وهلة أنه كان يسير خلف المسيح. ولكن لغة القديس يوحنا تضرب باليمين وبالشمال، أي تشير إلى الواقع المتحرك وتهدف إلى الروح الثابت الأزلي . فالمعنى الروحي أن القديس يوحنا لم يكن في حاجة أن يدخل مدرسة المحبة التي مر القديس بطرس على فصولها الثلاثة بغاية الصعوبة، ثم فاز بالرسولية بعد محنة وامتحان وصار من الثابتين. فالقديس يوحنا هو ابن محبة المسيح، وقد وُلد يوم استضافه الرب «وَفِي الْغَدِ أَيْضاً كَانَ يُوحَنَّا وَاقِفاً هُوَ وَاثْنَانِ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ. فَنَظَرَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ مَاشِياً فَقَالَ: «هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ». فَسَمِعَهُ التِّلْمِيذَانِ يَتَكَلَّمُ فَتَبِعَا يَسُوعَ. فَالْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ وَنَظَرَهُمَا يَتْبَعَانِ فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «مَاذَا تَطْلُبَانِ؟» فَقَالاَ: «رَبِّي أَيْنَ تَمْكُثُ؟». فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «تَعَالَيَا وَانْظُرَا». فَأَتَيَا وَنَظَرَا أَيْنَ كَانَ يَمْكُثُ وَمَكَثَا عِنْدَهُ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ. وَكَانَ نَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ الْعَاشِرَةِ.» (يو35:1-39)، وتسجل في سجل الحب الإلهي يوم أن انحنى على صدر يسوع, ويوم أن ترك التلمذة خلف المعمدان واتبع الحمل الذي يرفع خطية العالم. فإن كان بطرس قد رآه الآن بعد القيامة «يتبع»، فقد كان منذ أن نادى المسيح بالملكوت، هو أول التابعين.  
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (8 مارس 2018)

*21:21  فَلَمَّا رَأَى بُطْرُسُ هَذَا قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا رَبُّ وَهَذَا مَا لَهُ؟».​
‏لقد ظن بطرس في نفسه أكثر مما ينبغي أن يظن. ظن أنه بعودته إلى مركزه في الجماعة الرسولية بهذا السخاء، ونواله صك تكريم الشهادة بين الشهداء، أن يسود على الجماعة ويقود. وكان أول اختباره على القديس يوحنا، نده في الحب وفي القربى, فكان بطرس يتلهف على أن يعرف مستواه بالنسبة لموقع هذا التلميذ الآخر بين الرسل التابعين وبين الشهداء المكمين، فابتدر الرب بالسؤال «وهذا ما له؟». يقصد: أنا عرفت موقعي وبدايتي، وهذا ما نصيبه؟ فكان السؤال برمته خارج اختصامه بل وخارج اللياقة؛ ورحم الله امرئاً عرف قدر نفسه!! فلقد كان وقع السؤال عند الرب موقعاً غير حسن وهل يُسأل الرب عن مشيئته؟ 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 مارس 2018)

*22:21 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟ اتْبَعْنِي أَنْتَ»​
‏الرد هنا عميق ومتشعب! يضرب في الواقع، ويضرب حتى إلى منتهى الزمن؛ يكشف عن إلوهية متفوقة، وسلطان على الزمن وعلى الموت والحياة، وعلى مصائر الناس وأقدارهم. فالمسيح يستعلن وجوده القائم والدائم، وكيف يقبض على زمام الكنيسة في تحركها عبر الزمن برسلها وأبائها وأنبيائها, يحدد أيامهم ويقيس أعمارهم بخطة تنتهي حتماً بمجيئه. 
‏كان سؤال بطرس يختص بمشيئة المسيح قبل أن يختص بحياة يوحنا، لأن حياة رسول لا تحددها الأقدار المحتومة، بل مشيئة الله المحتومة التي لا يفك ختومها إلا المسيح، مضيفاً عليها، أو مختزلا منها كما يشاء؛ لأنه كالآب يُحيى من يشاء! 
‏وقول المسيح: «إن كنت أشاه أنه يبقى إلى أن أجيء», ليس هو افتراضاً للجدل، بل هو حق قائم بالحقيقة. فالذي أقام لعازر من الموت بعد أن أنتن، أعسير عليه أن يُبقي يوحنا لا يموت؟ والذي قام من بين الأموات ناقضاً الموت وأوجاعه, أكثير عليه أن يفصل بين يوحنا والموت؟ 
‏ولكن هل قالها الرب كمجرد رد لبطرس كي لا يرتئي فوق ما ينبغي أن يرتئي؟ أم يقصد بها قصداً يلوح بإجراء ينوي أن يأتيه؟ 
‏لم يكن سؤال القديس بطرس نابعاً من ذاتية تتحرق شوقاً لمعرفة مصائر الرسل، بقدر ما كان يشعر أنه يمثل في كنيسة الله حركة ناشطة وعملاً, هما من واقع طبيعته التي هذبها له المسيح لتعمل على مستوى الروح. 
‏وكان يشعر أن القديس يوحنا يمثل الحب الهادىء الوديع المتأمل والمتأجج كالنار شديدة الفعل بطينة الحركة. فكان بطرس يصبو أن يدرك في يوحنا مسار هذه القوة الفعالة، كما أدرك هو في نفسه مسار حركته التي ستنتهي بالشهادة! كانت غيرة بطرس من يوحنا كغيرة مرثا من مريم. لقد ضجت مرثا من قعود أختها تحت رجلي المسيح تسمع كثيراً ولا تعمل شيئاً؛ بينما هي قد هدها الجهد وأجهدتها الحركة في أعمال كثيرة لخدمة ضيافة الرب. وأخيراً انفجرت، لا في مريم، بل في ‏المسيح تؤاخذه بصراحة: «يا رب اما تبالى بان اختي قد تركتني أخدم وحدي، فقل لها أن تعينني» (لو40:10). فكان الرب لها لائمأ، ولسلوكها مؤاخذاً، وعلى أسلوبها معنفاً، مع أنه كان يحبها، وأعطى لمريم الطوبى لأنها اختارت النصيب الصالح «الذي لن يُنزع منها.» (42:10) 
‏وهنا تجيء كلمة: «لن يُنزع منها» بالنسبة لمريم موازياً ومطابقاً لقوله لبطرس بالنسبة ليوحنا: «أنه يبقى حتى أجيء». فحياة القديس يوحنا ومنهجه وأسلوبه، واضح أنه يمت بصلة وثيقة لأسلوب مريم ومنهجها. فكل منهما اختار المحبة والاستماع إلى «الكلمة» والتأمل فيها واتباع الرب من كل القلب، وكلاها فاز بإعجاب المسيح واستحوذ على محبته. وهذا كان بالنسبة لمريم «النصيب الصالح الذي لن ينزع منها»، وبالنسبة ليوحنا كان يشاء أن يبقى إلى الأبد. ولكنه، فيما يبدو لنا، أن المسيح أبقى على منهجه وإنجيله يحياه عاشقوه في كل العالم عوضا عنه إلى أن يجيء. وأليست الرهبانية الباقية إلى الأبد صورة لحياة يوحنا؟ هذا هو القديس يوحنا وهذه هي حياته الهادئة التي تحياها له الكنيسة ولسوف تحياها له الرهبنة إلى الأبد! 
‏أما بطرس فليس له أن يتذمر، فالرب سبق وثبت اسمه وثبت إيمانه النشيط الشجاع العامل في الكنيسة، على نفس المنوال والى الأبد: «أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة أبني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها» (مت18:16‏), وها هي الكنيسة تحيا إيمانه, فتزلزل أبواب الجحيم كل يوم. 
‏لقد استؤمن بطرس على مفاتيح ملكوت السموات، وأما يوحنا فاستؤمن على أسرار السماء ذاتها واطلع على كل ما هو عتيد أن يكون، وشاهد السماء الجديدة والأرض الجديدة، وقاس مع الملاك أورشليم السماوية، وعاين عرش الله، وتعرف على كل الأجناد السماوية! 
‏والآن: «بطرس» مات وإيمانه لا يزال يتكلم بعد! ... و«يوحنا» مات ولا يزال حبه يُسبح به تسابيح الأزل... 
‏«فماذا لك؟ أتبعني أنت»: ليس من شأن القديس بطرس أن يتابع حياة الرسل الآخرين، إن حدود مسئوليته تقف عند اتباعه هو للمسيح وحسب. فإن عاش يوحنا حتى مجيء المسيح فهذا ليس «له» ولا يخصه، وإن مات شهيداً أو بغير شهادة، فهذا أيضأ ليس له، يكفيه هو أن يتبع المسيح. هذا الرد ينفي أن يكون المسيح قد أعطى لبطرس حق الرئاسة على الرسل ولا حتى الإشراف أو القيادة. الرب أعطى بطرس أن يشدد إخوته عندما يرجع من محنته بعد أن ذاق مرارة الإنكار وحيرة الجحود. فكما تثبت إيمانه بصلاة الرب عنه، هكذا كان ينبغي أن «يثبت» بإيمانه إخوته عن اختبار. 
‏ولقد كان بطرس حقاً عموداً ثابتاً وقوة مركزية ذات إشرع وسط التلاميذ. وقد أبدى شجاعته في مواجهة رؤساء الكهنة وعنف سلوكهم واتهمهم علنا وبكل قوة بتحمل جرم قتل المسيح «رئيس الحياة قتلتموه» (أع15:3)، حتى ضج منه رؤساء الكهنة واستصرخوه ليكف عنهم: «فلما أحضروهم، أوقفوهم في المجمع, فسألهم رئيس الكهنة قائلآ: أما أوصيناكم وصية أن لا تعلموا بهذا الاسم، وها أنتم قد ملأتم أورشليم بتعليمكم وتريدون أن تجلبوا علينا دم هذا الإنسان. فأجاب بطرس والرسل وقالوا: ينبغي أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس. إله آبائنا أقام يسوع الذي أنتم قتلتموه معلقين إياه على خشبة, هذا رفعه الله بيمينه رئيساً ومخلصاً، ليعطي إسرائيل التوبة وغفران الخطايا.» (أع27:5-31) 
‏كان بطرس بالنسبة للكنيسة قلبها الخفاق، ولسانها الناطق، وروحها الوثابة، جريء جرأة الأسد، لا يلين ولا يهادن في مواجهة النظام اليهودي وعتق الرئاسة الكهنوتية. فاستطاع أن يحفظ «الكيان الرسولى» مستقلاً عن سطوة النظام اليهودي، فجعل له مكانة لا تقل عن مكانة السنهدريم وسلطانه، وعلى يديه بزغ نجم الكنيسة الأولى في فلسطين مبشراً بشروق شمس المسيحية على العالم كله. 
«أتبعني أنت»: وكانت كلمة المسيح هذه لبطرس هي آخر كلمة قالها المسيح بحسب إنجيل يوحنا، والمعتقد أن بعدها اختفى عنهم! وهي لم تُكتب لبطرس فقط، بل كدعوة لكل قارىء وسامع. 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 مارس 2018)

*23:21  فَذَاعَ هَذَا الْقَوْلُ بَيْنَ الإِخْوَةِ: إِنَّ ذَلِكَ التِّلْمِيذَ لاَ يَمُوتُ. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ لَهُ يَسُوعُ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَمُوتُ بَلْ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أَشَاءُ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى حَتَّى أَجِيءَ فَمَاذَا لَكَ؟».​
‏المعنى الذي دافع به القديس يوحنا عن الخطأ الذي ارتكبه الإخوة (التلاميذ) بقولهم أن القديس يوحنا لا يموت، ينتهي بنا إلى فهم حقيقة أراد القديس يوحنا أن نفهمها دون أن يكتبها، وهي أن بقاءه إلى أن يجيء المسيح شيء وأنه لا يموت شيء آخر؛ أو بمعنى أخر أن بقاءه إلى أن يجيء المسيح لا يستلزم حتماً أن لا يموت؛ أو بمعنى أوضح، أن بقاءه إلى أن يجيء المسيح يمكن أن يكون حتى ولو مات, وهذا ما اعتبرناه لغة القديس يوحنا السرية التي قصد بها قيام ودوام الكنيسة الروحية التأملية المتبتلة، التي تحيا روح روح القديس يوحنا وانجيله من بعده، تسبح المسيح وتمارس الحب والتصوف, أي الحياة بحسب أسرار الروح التي يمثلها إنجيل القديس يوحنا وتمثلها الحياة الرهبانية الحية المتعففة, والمتخصصة في الصلاة والتسبيح، والتي ستبقى إلى أن يجيء الرب!! 
‏ويحاول بعض شراح إنجيل القديس يوحنا أن يتخذوا من دفاع هذا القديس عن ضرورة موته، أذ كان قد مات بالفعل. ولكن الرد على هذا أنه لو كان قد مات فما هي الحاجة للدفاع من ضرورة موته؟ 
‏وأيضا فالآية القادمة (24:21) توضح بأجلى بيان أن القديس يوحنا الذي قال هذا، كاذ ما زال حيآ وأنه هو الذي كتب هذا وشهد بهذا!! وأنه بقوله هذا، يكون قد نقل هذه القضية لحكم الزمن والتاريخ, إن كان هذا الأمر سيحدث من عدمه! 
‏وكما كان القديس بطرس يترقب كل يوم الضيف الذي سيمنطقه ويحمله حيث لا يشاء: «عالماً أن خلع مسكني قريب، كما أعلن لى ربنا يسوع المسيح أيضاً» (2بط14:1)، كذلك كان القديس يوحنا يشتهي كل يوم مجيء الرب ليحمله على السحاب. هكذا كتب بيده خاتمة سفر رؤياه، ردا على ما جاء على لسان الرب في الرؤيا: «أنا آتي سريعاً. آمين. تعال أيها الرب يسوع.» (رؤ20:22) 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 مارس 2018)

*24:21  هَذَا هُوَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ بِهَذَا وَكَتَبَ هَذَا. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ شَهَادَتَهُ حَقٌّ.​
‏هذه الآية تبرز شخصية القديس يوحنا كتلميذ، ورسول, وشاهد لحياة المسيح وموته وقيامته، ثم كاتباً لهذا الإنجيل، ملقياً بكل ثقله ومؤهلاته السابقة للتصديق على كل ما جاء في إنجيله. 
‏وبصورة سرية ومبدعة, ينقل كل هذه المؤهلات من شخصه لإنجيله، فهو يقدم لنا إنجيلاً يحمل ختم التلمذة المدموغة بالحب والأمانة والصلة الفريدة بالمسيح؛ ويحمل ختم الرسولية المستودع فيها كل أسرار المسيح التي اطلح عليها بصفة خاصة جدا، لا نعلم إلا بعضا من أسبابها وخصوصيتها بسبب شخصيته المحافظة المقترة في الشرح والمحجمة عن الإسهاب! 
‏ويحمل ختم الشهادة, ولا نقصد هنا شهادة العين بل شهادة الروح. وشهادة الروح هى الحق، لأنها تقوم على الاستعلان، أى على رؤية ما لا يُرى، بتدخل المشيئة الإلهية لازدياد المعرفة. 
«نعلم أن شهادته حق»: القديس يوحنا يدرك الأصول التقليدية اليهودية في الشهادة، فهى لا تستقيم بواحد يشهد لنفسه حيث تكون شهادته ليست حقاً. هذا قاله المسيح نفسه عن نفسه سابقاً: «إن كنت أشهد لنفسي, فشهادتي ليست حقاً» (يو31:5), ولو أنه عاد ونفى أن يخضع لمقولة يهودية وهو ابن الله: «وإن كنت أشهد لنفسي ، فشهادتي حق، لأني أعلم من أين أتيت والى أين أذهب... لأنى لست وحدي بل أنا والآب الذي أرسلني.» (يو14:8و16) 
‏فالقديس يوحنا يعطي شهادته بصورة الجمع: «نحن نعلم»، فمن هم «نحن»؟ لقد تهرب الشراح من تفسير هذه الآية. ولكننا بصورة مبدئية، إذا عدنا إلى كيفية وظروف كتابة إنجيل يوحنا, نرى أن التقليد يقول إن بعض الرسل (كما يذكر نص للعلممة اكلمندس الإسكندري، ووثيقة موراتوري) مع بعض الأساقفة فيما حول أفسس، كانوا العامل المحرك للقديس يوحنا بمحاولتهم المتكررة ورجواتهم له أن يكتب إنجيله. هنا يقول بعض الشراح إن هؤلاء في مجموعهم يحملون مسئولية التصديق الأخير، فقد أعطاهم القديس يوحنا أن يكتبوا, عن أنفسهم, هذا المقطع من الآية: «ونحن نعلم أن شهادته حق». 
‏ولكن ليست هذه هي الحقيقة, لأننا إذا عدنا إلى أسلوب القديس يوحنا في الكتابة عن نفسه فيما يخص المسيح والحق، نجده دائمأ يتكلم بصيغة «الجمع» معتبرا نفسه جزءاً لا يتجزأ من جسم الجماعة الرسرلية بكاملها، أي الكنيسة المعاصرة للمسيح والشاهدة له. لذلك نجده قد استهل رسالته الأولى بهذه الشهادة الجماعية هكذا: 
+ «الذي كان من البدء، الذي سمعناه, الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، الذي شاهدناه ولمسته أيدينا, من جهة كلمة الحياة.» (يو1:1-1) 
‏وعلى هذا المنوال ظل يكتب الرسالة كلها بصيغة الجمع من أول آية إلى آخر آية: 
+ «ونكتب إليكم هذا لكي يكون فرحكم كاملاً.» (ايو4:1) 
+ ‏«ولكن نعلم أنه إذا اُظهر، نكون مثله، لأننا سنراه كما هو.» (ايو2:3) 
+ «نحن نعلم أننا قد انتقلنا من الموت إلى الحياة، لأننا نحب الإخوة.» (ايو14:3)
+ «ونن قد نظرنا ونشهد, أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصا للعالم.» (1يو14:4)
+ «نحن نحبه, لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً.» (1يو19:4)
+ «ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح، هذا هو الإله الحق والحياة الأبدية.» (ايو20:5) 
‏إذاً، فواضح من هذا كله، ومن خاتمة إنجيل يوحنا التي أتت بصيغة الجمع هذه، أن شخصية القديس يوحنا نفسه تقف تماماً وراء هذه الشهادة التي ختم بها إنجيله كما هي في رسالته أيضاً. 
‏وهكذا يتبين للقارىء أن موضوع شك العلماء في أن القديس يوحنا هو الكاتب لهذه الخاتمة، هذا الفرض الذي استنبطوه من هذه الآية, أنه هو نفسه موضوع اليقين عندنا بكل يقين!! 
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (9 مارس 2018)

*25:21 وَأَشْيَاءُ أُخَرُ كَثِيرَةٌ صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ إِنْ كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً وَاحِدَةً فَلَسْتُ أَظُنُّ أَنَّ الْعَالَمَ نَفْسَهُ يَسَعُ الْكُتُبَ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ. آمِينَ​
‏العجيب في هذه الآية أنها تكشف أنه لا يزال فكر القديس يوحنا ووعيه الروحي بعد المائة سنة التي بلغها من عمره يحتفظ بهذه الصور ال****ة من أعمال الرب وكلماته، وما تشعه في قلبه من معان، والتي يهذ بها في ليله ونهاره. والقديس يوحنا لا يلجأ إلى التهويل ليصف ضخامة الحصيلة الروحية التي يعيها من حياة المسيح وأعماله، ولكن الأعماق التي تتوالى في ذهنه من خلف كل حادثة، والعمق منها ينادي عمقاً، هي التي صورت له كيف تضيق الدنيا بعجائب المسيح! وهل يمكن أن يتسع العالم لمعطيات الله وملكوته؟ (انتهى فى 22/8/1989)
ما كنت يا عزيزي القارىء أود أبداً أن انتهي من شرح إنجيل القديس يوحنا ، فعلى مدى سنوات ثلاث كاملات عشت في نعيم هذا السفر، أستمتع كل يوم بل كل ساعة بأضوائه التي تبهر النظر الروحي. ولكن الذي يعزيني أن الرب قواني بالرغم من ضعفي ووهن إمكانياتي لكي أنقل للقارىء شيئاً من ذخائر نعمته في هذا الإنجيل، ليعيش فيها، ليس ثلاث سنوات بل الحياة كلها. 

تم نسخه فى 23/9/2017

*


----------

